# CORELINE (D20 Modern/D20 BESM Setting).



## marcoasalazarm

*Looking toward the Worcester Mists.*





*Typical Pre-Vanishing/Fiction fight.*

Original Setting Thinktank Thread Here. 
Original Guns/Gear Thinktank Thread Here. 

_"Ever hear of "breaking the fourth wall"? Well, having the thing literally happen IN EVERYONE'S DAMM FACE really throws us off, more so when some of us realized that it was our own literary and animated fiction that basically broke the seven seals...."_

*CORELINE (Formerly: "Undocumented Features: The Dark Earth".)*

The world's gone nuts. In the space of 23 hours, EVERYTHING'S changed.
First, it was the Infection-the world-wide appearance of a computer virus. It was so sophisticated, it baffled a lot of people-like its name, they were "CLULESS" about its origin, or ends.

Then came the Opening-several key cities around the world were covered with out-of-season nimbus clouds, and communications became harder. Some strange sightings were reported everywhere.

And then came the Vanishing. All over the world-about 90% of its population-just...disappeared. The only people who saved themselves were chosen at random- some were asleep, other were away from computers, others were close to heavy electromagnetics.

For 23 hours, it was pure Madness-technology, locations and people we believed to be fictional had appeared, and in their living of their "normal" lives, the countryside has done nothing more than suffer. The remaining people armed themselves, ready to fight for their own.
The 23 hours passed, and the people came back. But the Fictions-who we believed to be once-had refused to leave. Furthermore, the people who came back had been changed greatly-adapting to the madness around them as if it was the most normal thing.

It is now anywhere from a week to a year after the Vanishing, and life goes as "normal", Fictions and Reals going on and living together. The world as it was before the Vanishing is nothing more than an urban legend, something you tell your children to scare them. Others don't even believe it.

You are one of the few that KNOW that the changes are real... and one of the few that can change it back.

The PCs are acting in one of several fronts:
-The Survivors: Supermarket employees, students, prisoners, "innocent bystanders" of the Infection, that are now only equipped with their wits and whatever they could scavenge.
-The Mercenaries: Soldiers, Techies, Pilots, Specialists. Well equipped and armed and trained, they work for the almighty dollar, or nuyen, or credit... whatever.
-The Specialists: Spec-Ops operatives, government agents, cops. Well equipped and trained, but more often than not ill-prepared for what they may face.
-The Fictions: They have access to powers and resources, but chances are they're more trouble that they're worth.

The feeling behind it is sort of "Who Framed Roger Rabbit?" gone wrong, especially because the events leading to it seem like a combination between George Romero's "Dead" series, "Black Hawk Down", "28 Days Later" and "Red Dawn".

Any ideas, suggestions (please refrain from making flames) are to be posted on the three threads. This is NOT a double-post. They're all independent from each other (this one WILL contain the finished setting).

------------------------------------------------------------

*GENRE: * Science Fiction.
*PERIOD:* Modern Day.
*CATEGORY:* Action.
*THEME:* 'Take a stand'.

It was November the Fifth, 2002, when it happened. First, the world-wide infection with a computer virus code-named CLULESS. For its old programming language, it was incredibly sophisticated, continually evolving.
They had only managed to narrow its source -somewhere in Massachusetts- when it went active.

What happened next was -at the time- unbelievable. Spontaneous atmospheric phenomena signaled the opening of thousands of miniature dimensional wormholes, and 90% of the world's population vanished without a trace.
In their place, the Fictions [Anime, cartoon, comic and live action characters] apperared, and the resulting fight did lots of damage to the countryside. The 'Reals' fought back, survived any way they could.
After 23 hours, the humans that vanished came back, but changed, brainwashed in some manner to believe that the Fictions and their supernatural aspects were commonplace-and even having powers of their own.

The characters are divided in Pre-Vanishing and Post-Vanishing Coreline Humans and the Fictions ['Coreline' being the new nickname to Earth, because it is the 'core timeline']. Out there, a lot of people are out to get you, there's lots of adventure and the occasional Big Bad with a Big Conspiracy brewing. And somewhere inside the Worcester Mists [the only powerful physical manifestation of the CLULESS Virus remaining in Coreline Post-Vanishing], whoever, or whatever, created this mess might be getting ready to finish what he started...

Time to show 'em who's boss. Or, at least, show 'em you won't go out quietly.

*INSPIRATION:*
*-MOVIES:* Reign of Fire, The Trigger Effect, Dawn of the Dead, Land of the Dead, My Science Project, Atomik Circus, Independence Day, Who Framed Roger Rabbit?
*-FAN FICTION:* Undocumented Features [Eyrie Productions], Third Labor [Metroanime], Anime Detective [Pearson Mui], Who Framed Vampire Princess Miyu? [Christian Gadeken].
*-ANIME:* Everything out there. I mean that.
*-VIDEO GAMES:* Half-Life [1 and 2], Blood, Unreal.

EDIT: Thanks to Rappy, now there is one article for Coreline: http://www.mediafire.com/?ktzijmzn4mf , collecting several articles of the Gazetteer (locations in North America). Word of caution, it's an .odt article.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*The Setting's Races-Continually Expanding.*





*Pre-Vanishing Human wandering London. Photo taken during the 23 Hours.*

*HUMANS: *
They're "meats", "terrans", "monkey-boys", whatever. They're like you: two arms, two legs, opposing thumbs. Look at yourself in the mirror if you still need more. They were here before the Vanishing, they were here after the Vanishing, and they'll be out there forever.
What you don't know is that some MIGHT have a liiiiiitttle thing in difference.
*RACIAL TRAITS:*
*-Post-Vanishing Human: * 
*As per the rulebook, additional +1 to Wealth.

*-Pre-Vanishing Human: * 
*As per rulebook, with these exceptions:
* Uses next higher die for rolling starting hit points (1d4>1d6>1d8>1d10>1d12)
* Has an additional +4 to any saving throws to any magic attacks. Has a -4 penalty to use any magic.

*FICTIONS* 

*Remnant Humans:*




*Group of Remnant Human Fictions lounging around. Photo taken 9 Weeks Post-Vanishing.*

They come from the universes of “Battlestar Galactica”. They are the last of the once-proud 12 Colonies of Kobol, on the run and on the search of the fabled 13th Colony- the shining blue planet we call “Earth”. It was written on their scriptures that it was a sort of paradise, and after the destruction of their homeworlds, it’s their only hope left.
They are here, and they discovered quite quickly that this was anything but a freakin’ paradise. They have no place else to go, and so, must adapt.
All of a sudden, the threat of the Cylons is the LEAST of their problems.
Racial Traits:
Remnant Humans are as per the rulebook, with these exceptions:
*They hate Cylons A LOT: +1 (or +2) to any attack roll involving robots (this adds up to any other thing, like the "Down With Robots" ability of the D20F Technosavant). Role-playing-wise, they're very paranoid around robots and A.I.s.
*"If we let them escape, they'll become stronger and come back for revenge. It's in their nature.":  A Remnant Human obtains a +1 to any rolls involving rallying Remnant Humans. Charismatic heroes are due to squeeze the life out of this one.
*"Yes, we're tired. Yes, there's no relief. Yes, the Cylons keep coming time after us time, after time, after time-and yes, we're still expected to DO OUR JOBS!":The Remnant Human has a +2 bonus to rolls to avoid exhaustion due to lack of sleep, or sleep-creating effects. Some of them are chronic insomniacs.
*"Hurry up, people! We have only 32 minutes left!":  Choosing to climb up the difficulty one step, a Remnant Human can do any kind of repair roll or jury-rigging in half the time (minimum of 30 minutes). If something cannot be battle-ready in 30 minutes or less, they're prone to ditch it.

*-Kryyn (aka Kryn):*




Photo of acting Prince of the Kyrn, Stryyp "Stripe" 'Gia.

The Kryn are a race of anthropomorphs. They are feline-looking in appearance, although they have long-ago "outgrown" some of their most "animal" characteristics. Their only settlement on Earth is a long-ago -crashed cityship in Peru, which has evolved the fable of El Dorado. They have little contact with the exterior.
Racial Traits:
*+2 Dex, -2 Wis: Kryn are very stealthy and have a good sense of balance. Recluded upbringing, however, makes them somewhat naive considering Earth stuff.
*Medium-sized.
*Base speed of 30 Feet.
*+2 racial bonus on Listen, Climb and Run Silent checks: Necessity to avoid humans has giver Kryn a reason to try and be undetected.

*-Perryverse Atlanteans:*




*Perryverse Atlantean Warrior. Photo taken during the 23 Hours.*

This particular version of Atlanteans come from the mind of Fred Perry and his "Gold Digger" universe. They live in (duh) Atlantis, a city-ship buried under the Atlantic Ocean (from the same planet as the Kryn). Up until recently, Atlantis and El Dorado were at war.
*-Appearance: * They look humanish in appearance, except that their skin is silver/greenish, and have gills and elf-like ears. Hair tends to be silverish, greenish, or blue, looking more like fine metal strands than hair. And on their forearms they have fin-like razors, warriors having extremely long and sharp ones. They can live above and below water.
Racial Traits:
*+1 Con, +1 Str, -2 Dex: Atlanteans are very resilient, but not very agile, at least on land (NOTE: Negatives don't apply to Atlanteans while underwater in the comic, GM decision, though).
*Medium-sized.
*Base speed of 30 feet, swim of 50 feet.
*Blindsight 20 feet: All Atlanteans have a developed sense of echolocation, enabling them to go thru the waters surrounding their city with no problem. They can also use the echolocation to communicate with each other.
*Breathe Underwater:  As amphibious creatures, Atlanteans can't drown in water. They also have a +4 species bonus on Swim checks. However, they have a -4 on saves aganist heat.
*Fin-Like Razors:  Located on each forearm, these are the Atlanteans' main weapons. Short ("Commoner") versions do 1d4 Slashing damage, while long ("Warrior") versions do 2d6 Slashing damage. Feats and class features that affect weapon damage (Like the D20M Soldier's Weapon Focus/Specialization) can be taken for them.

*Half Giant * 
*+2 Strength, +2 Constitution, -2 Dexterity: Half-giants are tough and strong, but not too nimble.
*Giant: Half-giants are not subject to spells or effects that affect only humanoids, such as charm person or dominate person.
*Medium: As Medium creatures, half-giants have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
*Half-giant base land speed is 30 feet.
*Low-Light Vision: A half-giant can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. He retains the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions.
*Powerful Build: The physical stature of half-giants lets them function in many ways as if they were one size category larger. Whenever a half-giant is subject to a size modifier or special size modifier for an opposed check (such as during grapple checks, bull rush attempts, and trip attempts), the half-giant is treated as one size larger if doing so is advantageous to him. A half-giant is also considered to be one size larger when determining whether a creature's special attacks based on size (such as improved grab or swallow whole) can affect him. A half-giant can use weapons designed for a creature one size larger without penalty. However, his space and reach remain those of a creature of his actual size. The benefits of this racial trait stack with the effects of powers, abilities, and spells that change the subject's size category.
*Level Adjustment: +1. (maybe.)

From "Fallout":
*DEATHCLAWS:*




*CG depiction of Deathclaw, made Pre-Vanishing.*

These huge, bipedal monsters were derived and created from chameleons. They were created by an unknown faction as shock troops, but for some reason (one can only assume the Vanishing), they were never used and set free. They are subdivided in two main factions with a few offshoots, and so far, are mostly found in North America, although a very few have wandered into other lands, like Central America, Russia and Canada. Deathclaws are one of the fastest and strongest creatures you will find around the Americas.
These stats are based on their main two factions.
*-Eastern Deathclaws: * They are located on small encampments all over the East Coast up to Maine. They are more human-like in some ways that their Western cousins, bigger and stronger, although they’re not quite as smart, they have founded a cohesive culture.
They stand between 12 and 14 feet tall, with claws a foot long or more.
*+6 Str, +2 Dex, +2 Con, -2 Int, -4 Cha.
*Large-Sized: As Large-sized creatures, Eastern Deathclaws have a -1 AC penalty for their size, but gain a +15 natural AC. They can wear no armor, and can wield no weapons other than their natural weapons.
*Damage Reduction 10/-
*Darkvision 60 feet
*Deathclaw base speed is 60 feet.
*Natural Weapons: Claws: 4d8, Bite: 3d8. A Deathclaw adds his Str bonus to this damage. Deathclaws cannot wield any weapons, but can take any weapon-enhancing feats/class features for their natural weapons.
*Improved Grab: If a Deathclaw hits with both claw attacks, it may latch on to an enemy and make bite attacks with an additional bonus of +4. The held creature takes 2d8 points of damage from the claws every round.
*Ram: Deathclaws may charge an enemy and deal 4d6+10 damage with their horns without provoking an attack of opportunity. If the enemy is two or more sizes smaller than the Deathclaw, it may also trample for 3d6 damage.
*Frightening Appearance:  Deathclaws receive a +10 circumstance bonus to Intimidate rolls against non-Deathclaws of the same size or smaller.
*Level Adjustment: +5

**Western Deathclaws: * Stationed on small villages all over the Americal Southwest and the West Coast out to Alaska, the Western Deathclaws are actually smaller, faster and smarter than their Eastern cousins, and some have managed to make a place for themselves on places like Las Vegas and Denver, hiring out their services as bodyguards, bouncers, or strong-arms.
They stand between 8 and 10 feet tall, with 6 to 10-inch-long claws.
Stats-wise, they are the same as the Eastern Deathclaws, except for the following:
*Large-Sized:  As Large-sized creatures, Western Deathclaws have a -1 AC penalty for their size, but gain a +10 natural AC. They can wear no armor, and can wield no weapons other than their natural weapons, or weapons that augment their natural weapons.
*Damage Reduction: 6/-.

*“GHOULS”: * 




*CG depiction of 'Ghoul', made Pre-Vanishing.*

One thing is for sure: not everybody who is exposed to radiation gets off lucky. These people didn’t got off, even if they DID survived. “Ghouls” had their DNA was mutated to an unknown extent by the nuclear and biological WMDs of their home dimension, making their lifespan extremely long. The mutation, unfortunately, was not without a price. For all extents and purposes, the “ghouls” look like the undead. Their skin peels off and festers, sores and tumors cover their desiccated bodies, and they shuffle slowly. For all this, the mutation and their own expanded lifespans have made them fearfully intelligent and keen-sensed.
“Ghouls” are the shunned of the Earth, and they accept this fact. They have formed ghettoes and towns for their own, and if they need to go out, they make a point of covering fully. They will NEVER go to London if they can help it (or else Hellsing might get 'em just on principle). Living year after year in a nearly-dead body has made more than one resentful, and so will hold their trust from normal people until it is earned.
They are divided into two factions: the “normal” Ghouls, and the less-numbered “Glowing Ones”.
*-“Normal” Ghouls:* This is your “standard” Ghoul. They are not strong physically, but are dreadfully sharp in many cases. They tend to go for less stressful positions, such as doctors, advisors, techs or merchants.
*TRAITS:*
*+2 Wis, +2 Int, -2 Con, -2 Str.
*Medium-Sized.
*Speed 20 ft.
*+1 to Spot and Search checks.
*Rad-Resistant: Ghouls gain a +5 to any rolls involving radiation resistance, completely ignore the damage on a successful save, and halve said damage on a failed save.

*-“Glowing Ones”:* A few poor unfortunate Ghouls were so close to the WMD blasts that they were “infected” with residual radiation that will stay for years to come. They are called “Glowing Ones” because at night they glow very dimly from the residual radiation. They are just like normal Ghouls, except they’re a little less intelligent and can create radiation poisoning by their touch. The Glowing Ones are very dim, prone to wild mood swings, and the awareness that they can’t get close to normal creatures without making them harm makes them feel desperately lonely.
They are just like normal Ghouls, except for these adjustments:
*+2 Wis, -2 Str, -2 Cha.
*Medium-Sized.
*Speed 20 ft.
*Radioactive: Glowing Ones emit Low radiation within a 5-foot radius of himself. Upon striking a target unarmed, a Glowing One emits a burst of radiation of Moderate strength. (see Radiation Sickness rules in D20F). They usually buy anti-radiation suits to wear around normal people.
-Level Adjustment: +2.

*APES:*




*Ape recruiting poster, possible fake, posted on the Internet 23 Weeks Post-Vanishing.*

Hailing from a parallel dimension that had monkeys develop advanced cognitive capabilities on par with humans’ (and then declaring us their pets), the apes are pretty much a reflection of us-that is, if we were (or still were) like them. They use guns. They have cities. They have a government.
They just don’t like us “damn, dirty humans”.
For all means and purposes, there are only two playable classes of ape: the Chimpanzee, which is the most “normal” of the two, and the Gorilla, who is used more normally as a “heavy trooper”.
*-Chimpanzees:*
*+2 Dex, -2 Int.
*Medium-Sized.
*They start with the Alertness feat
*They have the Scent ability.
*Bite attack of 1d6+1 damage.
*Speed of 30 ft (40 when moving on all fours). Climb speed of 30 ft.

*-Gorillas:*
*+2 Str, +3 Dex, -2 Int.
*Large-Sized.
*They start with the Alertness feat.
*They have the Scent ability.
*Bite attack of 1d6+2, Claw attack (?) of 1d6+5.
*Speed of 25 ft (35 when moving on all fours). Climb speed of 30 ft.





*Photo of acting C'tarl-C'tarl ambassador Aisha Clan-Clan, taken off her Core Universe series, 'Outlaw Star'.*

*C'TARL-C'TARL*
*Ability Score Modifiers:* +2 Strength, +2 Dexterity, +2 Constitution, -2 Wisdom, -2 Charisma
*Type: * Humanoid (shapechanger)
*Medium:* As Medium creatures, Ctarl-Ctarl have no special bonuses or penalties due to size.
*Speed*: Ctarl base speed is 30 ft.
*Damage Reduction 5/+1:* Ctarl-Ctarl ignore the first 5 points of damage that comes from a non-magic weapon.
*Natural Armor Bonus: * Ctarl-Ctarl receive a +2 natural armor bonus to defense.
*Metamorphosis:* Though some yet to be explained biological process, all Ctarl-Ctarl are born with the ability to undergo a transformation that allows them to assume various “beast forms.”  Additionally, a Ctarl-Ctarl may become more powerful depending on what phase the planet’s moon is in; consult the following chart for exact details.

*Least Beast Shape (Su): * Up to four times per day, a Ctarl-Ctarl may cause themselves to transform partially into an animal. In this form, they gain +4 to Str and +2 to Con, and they gain a +1 bonus to natural armor. They also gain two claw attacks that do 1d4 damage. This ability lasts for 3 + (newly improved) Con modifier minutes.. 

*Lesser Beast Shape (Su):* A Ctarl-Ctarl can cause themselves to transform more fully into an animal, gaining +6 to Str and +4 to Con, and a +3 bonus to natural armor, as well as two claw attacks that deal 1d6 damage and a secondary bite attack that deals 1d8 damage. Their damage reduction also improves to 10/+1. This ability lasts for 3 + (newly improved) Con modifier rounds. Using this ability consumes two uses of Least Beast Shape; a Ctarl-Ctarl cannot use this ability if they have less then 2 uses of Least Beast Shape left. This ability cannot be used at the same time as Least Beast Shape.

*True Beast Shape: * Once per day, a Ctarl-Ctarl can transform themselves into an animal. While using this ability, they take the form of an animal (always a quadrepedal predator of some sort, such as a tiger, wolf, lion, ect.). They gain +8 to Str, +2 to Dex, and +4 to Con, a +5 bonus to natural armor, two claw attacks that deal 1d8 damage, a secondary bite attack that deals 2d6, and their base movement speed increases to 50 feet. Their damage reduction improves to 10/sliver. This ability lasts for the duration of the encounter, after which the Ctarl-Ctarl is exhausted until they receive 8 hours of rest. This ability cannot be used if Least or Lesser Beast Shape has been used already, and it consumes all uses of Least Beast Shape (and, by extension, Lesser Beast Shape).

*Lunar Phase Influence*

*New moon:* True Beast Shape cannot be used (Least and Lesser may still be used).
*Waxing crescent: * Least Beast Shape lasts 1 minute less; Lesser Beast Shape lasts 1 round less. 
*First quarter: * No bonus or penalties to any of the Beast forms.
*Waxing gibbous:* +1 round duration on Least and Lesser Beast Shape; True Beast Shape only causes Fatigue.
*Full:* +2 Str in all forms, +1 round duration on Least and Lesser Beast Shape; True Beast Shape only causes Fatigue.
*Waning gibbous: * As waxing gibbous.
*Third crescent:* No bonus or penalties to any of the Beast forms.
*Waning crescent: * As waxing crescent.

*Racial Skills: * +2 racial bonus on Balance, Climb, jump, Move Silently, and Tumble checks.
*Level Adjustment:* +3

EXTRA TRANSFORMATION [RACIAL]
*Prerequisite: * Ctarl-Ctarl, 16 Con
*Benefit:* You may use Least Beast Shape one additional time per day.
*Normal: * You may only use Least Beast Shape four times per day.
*Special: * This feat may be taken more then once. If it is taken twice, you gain an additional Lesser Beast Shape, since it works off your uses of Least Beast Shape

SHAPESHIFTING PROWESS [RACIAL]
*Prerequisite: * Ctarl-Ctarl, Extra Transformation
*Benefit:* You may use True Beast Shape even if you have used some of your uses of Least Beast Shape that same day, but you must have at least 1 use of it left. Using True Beast Shape still uses all of your remaining uses of Least Beast Shape
*Normal:* You may only use True Beast Shape if you have not used Least Beast Shape that day.

SHAPESHIFTING MASTER [RACIAL]
*Prerequisite*: Ctarl-Ctarl, Shapeshifting Prowess
*Benefit:* True Beast Shape no longer consumes all your daily uses of Least Beast Shape, although you may only True Beast Shape once per day.
*Normal:* True Beast Shape consumes all daily uses of Least Beast Shape.
*Special:* If it is the night of a full moon, you may use True Beast Shape twice that day.

POUNCE [RACIAL]
*Prerequisite:* Ctarl-Ctarl, Dex 15
*Benefit:* When using True Beast Shape, you may make a full attack at the end of a charge. You may also make two rake attacks at your full base attack bonus that deal 1d6+1/2 Str damage.
*Normal: * You may only make a single attack at the end of a charge.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*More Races.*

Based on a D&D write-up by Damien Crowley (modified by me):

*THUNDERIAN*





The Royal Guard & Lord Lion-O, ready to rock.

This race comes from an Animate Fiction universe, most probably one from some 80’s series (which would explain their ‘goody-two-shoes’ personalities). Their home planet was destroyed in a cataclysmic explosion, and they have wandered all over the place looking for a new home. At the time of the Vanishing, apparently, they have received a beacon signal from their Royal Guard, guiding them to said new home (funny thing, they say, that it’s where their home planet used to be), when they appeared in orbit over Coreline.
They have established themselves all over Coreline on places that resemble their planet, which include Africa, Asia and the jungles of Central America. Their society is based on a code of honor that enforces trust, peacefulness, loyalty and fighting evil whenever it is found. Although peaceful by nature (and strangely lacking in enemies), they can get to be very vicious when fighting a foe, like the felines they resemble (and evolved from).
They are a race of anthropomorphic felines, and as such, there’s often jokes made at their backs that they might be distant relatives of the Kryn.

*RACIAL TRAITS:*
*Medium Humanoids.
*Base speed is 30 feet.
*+2 Strength & Dexterity, -2 Wisdom. Thunderians are very strong & dexterous but they tend to be overly curious & prone to trouble.
*Improved Low-light Vision:Thunderians can see four times as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, & similar conditions of poor illumination. They retains the ability to distinguish color & detail under these conditions.
*+2 Spot & Listen checks. A Thunderian has naturally keen senses.
*+2 Climb & Jump & Move silently checks.  Thunderian’s retractable claws aid in climbing & they are naturally stealthy & athletic like the great cats they are descended from.
*+2 to Survival checks.  Thunderians are naturally at home in the wilderness.
*Scent ability.  Thunderians have a highly sensitive sense of smell.
*Natural attacks:  1d4 (x2). Thunderians have retractable claws on their hands & feet that aid in climbing & they are often used in combat.
*Thundrilium Vulnerability: Thunderians are assumed to be one step higher when rolling for effects of Radiation Sickness on exposure to Thundrillium (see D20 Future, pg. 81).
Although this is an extremely rare element (and it didn’t even existed Pre-Vanishing on Coreline), several Thunderian devices are powered by it, and its gold by-product has become the seed for a slight (but damaging) gold rush.
*Effective Level: +1.
(NOTE:  Although the write-up is fully based on the ‘Thundercats’ series, it is my belief that the abilities shown by the series Thundercats (who are the Royal Guard, BTW) are both the result of training and (limtedly) mutation, or at least that's how it shows on one of the Wildstorm comics.
Consider this a 'base' Thunderian racial stat).

*ONI*





Princess Lum in royal military uniform (and, yeah, it doesn't protects a lot).

They are the (obnoxious) children of the imagination of Rumiko Takahashi, an alien race that is war-wacky, conquering, annoying, advanced in technology, powerful and numerous. Like all Takahashi characters, they are a walking bundle of contradictions that is funny to watch-from a safe distance.

An Oni looks a lot like a human, sizing in average between 5 and 6 1/2 feet tall and weighting (at a max) about 200 pounds. Their mouths sport elongated canines and two small horns protude from their heads. An Oni sporting clothes "typical" to the race always wears clothes with tiger stripes, giving them an appearance like the Japanese monsters of legend.
An Oni sports a natural curiosity and stubborness, defending their beliefs (whichever they are) with excessive zealotry. A loved one, a parking spot, their position in a company... they will just as soon draw a gun and destroy a threat to it, to talk (in earnest) for it.

An Oni possesses tactile, olfactory, visual and listening capabilities on par with a normal human's. They are slightly stronger, a lot tougher, somewhat dumber and less 'sharp' than a normal human, and many (if not all) are capable of unassisted flight and throwing energy bolts (fire or electricity).
Oni speak their own language and can speak other languages as well. Their own language is guttural in nature.

Oni society has evolved in leaps and bounds, having developed hyperspace travel and expanding to 9 more worlds (all of them conquered) well before humans, at least on their home universe.

*RACIAL TRAITS:*
*Medium-Sized Humanoids.
*Base Speed 30 Feet.
*+2 Str, +3 Con, +Cha, -2 Int, -2 Wis.
*Flight:  The Oni can fly thru an unknown means of unassisted flight (it's believed to be a primitive kind of telekinesis-and certainly they don't know how to apply it to anything else). They can fly at a base speed of 60 feet (Average maneuverability), but can hover and have no minimum forward speed.
*Blast:  The Oni grow special gangliae on their bodies, enabling them to fire energy blasts at will. At the time of the Vanishing, only two variants of blast are known: fire blasts (thru the combination of two chemicals in the mouth), and electricity blasts (thru sub-dermal 'pouches' and a highly conductive skin).
An Oni can only have one of the two.
Fire blasts do 2d4 (fire) damage, critical range 20, with a width of 3 feet and a 50-foot range. Tarrgets hit with this blast can catch on fire as standard. It is useless underwater.
Electricity blasts do 2d6 damage (Electricity), same critical range, with a range 100 feet. It is influenced by conductivity and bypasses thru metal with ease, making it ignore metal armor (do not count such for Defense purposes).
It can also be thrown as a sphere at will, affecting EVERYONE within. a 20-foot-radius sphere around the Oni. This deals 1d4 of subdual damage to the Oni, however.
These blasts can be thrown once per day per character level.
*Alien Constitution:  Oni get a +2 bonus to resist diseases and poisons, except extremely rare, engineered or unusual ones (they get drunk on pickle juice, for example).
*Horns:  For some unknown reason (most probably just the Author's whim), if you can remove an Oni's horns, they lose their powers. This requires a called shot (-4 penalty, because it's a small target), and it takes a minimum of 5 days for the horns to grow back on their own.

*YUKI-ONNA.*




Princess Oyuki.

-Another species created by Rumiko Takahashi, however, we only ever see one member of it on her works: Princess Oyuki.
On their home universe, this species comes from Neptune, and with their innate cold powers, long life, somewhat cold demeanor and occasional visits to Earth, may have helped create the legend of the Japanese "Snow Woman".
-A 'Yuki-Onna' is always female, sizing in average some 5 1/2 feet tall, with hair and eyes in all sorts of color, but always in 'cold' tones. 'Common' clothes for them vary widely in private, but in public they always tend to wear a modernized kimono, again giving them an appearance like the monsters of legend.
-A Yuki-Onna sports a quality of constant calm around her. Contrary to popular belief, they are not 'cold-hearted', but it's because of the fact that they believe in maintaining their cool at any given moment to be highly beneficial.
-Yuki-Onnas posess tactile, olfactory, visual and listening capabilities on par with a normal human's. They are naturally 'prettier', slightly more coordinated, sharper and calmer.
Their physiologies can withstand any cold (but take heat pretty badly), and can manipulate it up to a point (by unknown means, but it's believed to be a sort of preternatural cryokinesis).
-Yuki-Onnas speak their own language, but can speak any humanoid language. Their own language consists of low whistles and windy sighs.
-Yuki-Onna society is matriarchal and high-tech in nature (they use Stargates to move around), friendly to the Onis (they are their accountants). Apart from that, they maintain their neutrality.
*RACIAL TRAITS: *  
*Medium-sized humanoids.
*+2 Int, +2 Wis, +2 Cha.
**Cold Subtype:* Yuki-Onnas are immune to cold, but take double damage from fire (except on a successful save).
**Paralyzing Gaze (Su): * If looks could kill, a Yuki-Onna's would be a cold grave. As is, it's still freezing. This is similar to a gaze attack, except the Yuki-Onna must take a standard action, and those merely looking at it are not affected. Anyone the Yuki-Onna targets must succeed on a Will save (DC 18) or be affected as though by a "Hold Person" spell. The ability has a range of 30 feet.
*A Yuki-Onna's pseudo-cryokinesis enables the Yuki-Onna to fire condensed blasts of cold at will. These blasts do 2d6 (Cold) damage, critical range 20. Living targets hit must make a Fortitude saving throw (DC: Damage recieved) or suffer 1 point of temporal Dex damage.
It can make inanimate objects brittle; it only does half damage aganist most materials (not made for cold conditions), but ignores hardness altogether. Under conditiond of extreme heat (e.g. a desert); it doesn't works as well: the blast only does 1d6. Finally, if it is fired to a level surface, that surface becomes slippery.
This can be fired once per day per character level.
*They gain Read/Write Yuki-Onna and Speak Yuki-Onna as free languages.

*SOLNOIDS*




'The Gall(ant) Force', a Solnoid Navy special team (although this specific bunch never called themselves that, some other special assault teams formed from time to time basing themselves on them have taken the name), with Solnoid 'Bronx'-Class Large Mechas in the background.

This Fiction race is what you could call "Kenichi Sonoda's vision of Space Valkyries", and it existed on its home universe a rough three million years before modern times.
They were in a war that would end badly, aganist another alien species called the Paranoid (the best way to describe them would be 'ooze-borgs'), when both species leaders pulled out their 'final option' (system-destroying weapons) and fired regardless of whoever stood in the way.
They were believed to be extinct in the battle on the (now-destroyed) Sigma Marse system, but like any good human species, they refused to die out.
The Vanishing made a small number of them appear on Coreline orbit, and have since settled down all over it and the Colonies, especially in positions like UNSC, F-SWTI and corporations.
It is of notice that former Solnoid Intelligence chief Catty Nebulart is the new UNSC chief, following the deposition of Chief Pablochiva.

*-Description:* The entire Solnoid race is female humans, with a population maintained thru constant cloning. A good way to describe them would be "Space Amazons", just more 'realistic'. Virtually any way to describe a female applies to a Solnoid.
-Solnoid society is matriarchal in nature, with a 'Leader' in the role of CINC. The Solnoid military is split in three parts: Intelligence, Navy and Attackers (Marines/Air Force). They fight, one and all, even if some are brainier, clumsier and/or more pacifist, the last thing you should think is that they won't fight if required.
-Solnoids revere a goddess known only as "The Great Mother". It is rumored that it's an aspect of Nike or Hecate.
-Solnoids are a space-faring race with advanced medical, vehicular, robotics and weapon technology. Roughly speaking, weapons tech goes from (modified) PL5 to early 6, medical tech goes and spaceships are 7 (FTL is not experimental, but it's also not that much safe technology). Cybernetics are 7, but any cyborg in the Solnoid military is part of a conscript army. Their robotic tech as a whole is classified, but it's known that they have Bioreplicas and mechas.
Two of the most important tech advancements they have shown (at least military-wise) are the Power Armors and Charged Firearms.
*RACIAL TRAITS:*
Solnoids are as per rulebook humans, with the following additions:
*Solnoids obtain a +2 to any attack rolls involving oozes.
*Solnoids obtain an additional +2 to computer and technical rolls. They also get a +1 to any Pilot/Drive rolls.
*Solnoids have a +1 bonus to any rolls involving rallying other Solnoids.

*NEW WEAPONS GADGET:* 
*Charged Firearm*
A recent development in weapons technology (engineered from Solnoid technology), Charged firearms contain an additional internal exploding wire or electromagnetic accelerator. This augmented power source fires projectiles with more power, but it's still not as much as, say, a full-blown railgun.
Charged firearms require an additional power source for this system, what it is exactly or where it is located varies from design to design (again, usually it is a slightly enlarged ammo clip withholding a power cell).
A Charged firearm rolls +1 bonus die for damage (e.g., a gun that rolls 2d6 for damage rolls an extra 1d6). However, it also emits a brief high-pitched whine whenever the weapon is first powered up; nearby characters a +4 bonus on their Listen checks to hear a character preparing to attack with a charged firearm. The bullet fired must be specially fitted to the new gun design (the DC modifier includes both the gun and the bullet).
Restrictions: Ballistic handguns and longarms only (not heavy weapons or energy weapons).
Purchase DC Modifier: +2 (Military Only).

Modified the Tekkaman write-upwith athe new rejection effects (that might be a little mild, but well... it's for the sake of cinematics), and this new race.

*SALUSIANS*









Two photos depicting Salusian Princess Asrial.

This race comes from the universe of ‘Ninja High School’, a race that is to Ben Dunn what the Space Oni is to Rumiko Takahashi. They are loud, obnoxious and like to see Humans (in their core universe and on Coreline) as backwater monkeys.
The Salusians are evolved, anthropomorphic skunks, sizing in average between 5 and six feet tall. The females sport a long, bushy tail and all have a face that is humanoid with a more skunk-like nose and ears, their bodies completely covered with black fur (they all have a diamond-like patch in their foreheads). It is a strange thing to note that they have long since grown out of the skunks’ natural ‘defense mechanism’, replacing it with advanced firepower and technology. They have conquered all of their solar system’s planets and then expanded into a small but powerful conglomerate.
A Salusian sports a normal conformity for their advanced civilization and a sort of aloofness for other civilizations. Like the Space Oni, they are defensive to the point of zealotry for their beliefs (which is one of the many reasons why they are not in even terms with the Oni).

The Salusians sport tactile, olfactory, visual and listening capabilities on par with a normal human's. They are a little more attractive, somewhat more tougher, and for all their high tech, they’re less 'sharp' than a normal human. For an unknown reason, those Salusians that are of royal blood exhibit the ability to enable brief bursts of superhuman strength.
The Salusians speak their own language and can speak other languages as well. Their own language is composedof a lot of vocals.

When on Earth, the Salusians utilize a ‘DNA Transformation Chamber’ to change their appearance to human-like, with the exception of a second skunk-like set of ears located on the top of their head.

The Salusians had settled themselves in Coreline Earth in both the newly-appeared town of Quagmire, Boston, and all over North Carolina.

*Racial Traits:*
*+2 Con, +2 Cha, -2 Wis.
*+1 bonus to Listen rolls (they have some pretty good hearing).
*When creating a Salusian character, roll 1d10:
Result: -1 to 5, the character is a ‘normal’ Salusian.
-6 to 10, the character has ‘royal’ DNA (the character might not be part of the royal family, though).

Characters with royal DNA have the following additional Ex Ability:
*-Super-Strength:* 3 times a day, the Salusian character can increase his Strength by 1d8 points. This ability lasts for a number of rounds equal to 3 + the character’s Con modifier.

The following Race requires the BESM D20 Book or SRD.

*THE ‘RED EYES’.*




*Ayanami Rei Alternate Number TC-1083 during NERV combat drill, photo taken November 5, 2003.*

Nick-named this way by the people on the street, the entire race is composed of clones of Kaworu Nagisa and Rei Ayanami, aside from a few ACCs that came from the same program. They came from all sources (escaped from NERV and SEELE facilities, were ‘let go’ because of decommissioning, infiltration missions, or plain error, or were made in some mad scientists’ garage lab), and are roaming around. Some of them are just like the two characters that they look like all the way down to mannerisms and speech patterns, and some of them are looking to distance themselves from their ‘templates’ as much as possible.

"Rei" Red Eyes Racial Stats: 
*Base Movement: 0.
*+2 Dex: 1.
*-2 Charisma: -1.
*Special Movement (Cat-Like): 1.

"Kaworu" Red Eyes Racial Stats:
*Base Movement: 0.
*-2 Con: -1.
*+2 Charisma: 1.
*Special Movement (Light-Footed): 1.

Common Racial Traits:
*Sixth Sense (Other ‘Red Eyes’/Evangelion-style ‘Angels’): 2.
*Telepathy: 3.
*Force Field (Abilities: Field-Penetrating): 4.
Total Cost: 10.
Final Cost: 5.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*General Progress Level and Setting Weapons.*

The Progress Level of the setting is generally 5 with some experimental 6 gizmos (it's run-of-the-mill modern-day Earth, take it as you will), with pretty much everything over it (and some of the more outrageous gizmos on any lower PL-that work) being Fiction stuff, at the very beginning, at least.

It makes the whole 'take-from-your-enemy's-dead-fingers' that much more necessary, I guess.

Following is a bunch of guns I made for the setting, and later will add a list of (major) manufacturers:

*Mc Grady/Slavicsek LAGS-1/LAGS-2 Sword/Knife/Blaster.*
=Damage: 1d8 (Slashing)/3d8 (Fire) (Sword Version)
1d4 (Piercing)/2d8 (Fire) (Knife Version).
=Critical: 19-20 (Sword/Knife)/20 (Lasers).
=Range Increment: 10 ft (If thrown-Knife), --- (sword), 80 feet (Laser-Sword Version), 40 Feet (Laser-Knife version).
=Rate of Fire: S.
=Size: Small (Knife), Medium (Sword).
=Magazine: 50 box.
=Weight: 2 lb (Knife), 4 lb (Sword).
=Purchase DC: 21 (Knife), 23 (Sword).
=Restriction: Licensed (+1)
=Feats required: Simple Weapons Proficiency, Archaic Weapons Proficiency (Knife/Sword), Personal Firearms Proficiency (Laser).

There has been a lot of reverse engineering by the Reals going on, especially considering that a lot of fiction weapons and gear were not designed to stand the rigors of living in a warzone like this place (well, some of them HAD, but those are rare-whether this is a blessing or a curse is a subject open to debate). Consider this weapon, for example, just released in limited quantities by the recently-formed Mc Grady/Slavicsek Weapons Co. They have based themselves on the design of the weapon used by the Luxan warrior Ka D’Argo from the series “Farscape”, created a longsword with an incorporated hidden laser capacitor, and then went further by miniaturizing the design to a standard combat knife. It has mainly been bought by Farscape fans, weapons collectors and some eccentric adventurers.
SPECIAL RULES: The LAGS-1 and -2 can only be used as melee weapons or ranged weapons at any given time. Deploying the laser capacitor is done by “splitting” the blade in two, making a melee attack with them awkward at best. (Opening or closing is done as a move action). The lasers cannot fire when the blade is ‘closed’.
The energy weapons have been slightly reduced in size to accommodate the design specifics, and so require special miniaturized power packs for their use (Purchase DC 10).

*Mc Grady/Slavicsek WHP-1 BlasterStaff.*
=Damage: 1d6/1d6 (Bludgeoning-Staff), 3d8 (Fire-Laser).
=Critcal: 20 (Staff), 20 (Lasr).
=Range Increment: --- (Staff), 40 Feet (Laser).
=Rate Of Fire: S.
=Size Small/Medium.
=Magazine: 50 int.
=Weight: 4 lb.
=Purchase DC: 24.
=Restriction: Restricted (+2).

And they’ve done it again, this time basing themselves on the design of the High Guard Force Lance (of course, they’ll readily deny it if they have to). The small blaster is of a practical size, packing a respectable punch and a peculiar sense of versatility in the fact you can extend it into a melee weapon for when you have to smack people silly.
It looks like a sort of hi-tech flashlight with two buttons. The first one is the trigger for the internal laser system, while the second one extends/retracts and locks the two sections of the staff into place. So far, it has been mostly marketed to the police (especially UCs) and the rare adventurer (or even rarer security-conscious Andromeda fan).
RULES: The WHP-1 BlasterStaff requires two feats for its use: The Simple Weapons Proficiency (for the staff) and the Personal Firearms Proficiency (for the laser). The staff (when deployed) is a double weapon. You can fight with it as if fighting with two weapons, but you incur all the normal penalties associated with fighting with two weapons as if you wielded a one-handed weapon and a light weapon (see Attacking with Two Weapons in the D20M Combat section). The staff must be extended for you to do melee attacks. The laser can be used whether the staff is extended or retracted, and requires a specialized miniaturized power pack (Purchase DC 13). A small hatch on the staff must be opened to replace the power pack (a full-round action), and the power pack needs to have at least one shot left for the extending system to function.

Mc Grady/Slavicsek will also add a DNA recognition device, stun blast module, variable charge and self-destruct device (3d6 concussion damage, 10ft. blast radius, Reflex DC 15, Purchase DC 12) as special orders if the customer wants so.

*Diggers Technologies G-9 Portable Fusion Pack*
=Damage: 15d6
=Critical: --
=Damage Type: Energy.
=Burst Radius: 20 ft.
=Reflex DC: 18.
=Range Increment: --
=Size: Medium.
=Weight: 10lb.
=Purchase DC: 25
=Restriction: Military (+3)
The newest brainchild of Gina Diggers, it is the latest in state-of-the-art energy sources. A miniature, short-output nuclear reactor, capable of powering up everything from vehicles to power armors to household appliances, with none of the adverse effects that are common to nuclear-based power systems.
A large pity, then, that it has some extremely obvious warfare applications.
RULES: If not armed, the Fusion Pack functions just like a PL7 Power Backpack (D20F, page 74), with enough output to power vehicles and mecha for short periods of time. Disabling the safeties and enabling the Fusion Pack’s self-destruct system is a full-round action, with a timer that can be set to detonate from 1 to 10 rounds after enabled. A remote detonator can be set, the timer can have a longer countdown (or the timer can be disabled, making the Pack detonate immediately) with a Craft (electronics) check, DC 15 and DC 20, respectively.
Although the Fusion Pack is, technically, a nuclear fusion device, the technology used by Diggers in its creation has reduced the typical effects of this almost to non-existence, and as such there’s virtually no fall-out or EMP to concern about.

*Psi-Sword*
=Damage: 2d8
=Critical: 19-20
=Damage Type: Energy.
=Range: ---
=Size: Medium.
=Weight: 2 lbs.
=Purchase DC: 21
=Restriction: Licensed (+2)
An ancient weapon designed by the same race that designed the lost ships, the ‘LU’-verse’s version of the Ancients. It is, in appearance, a slim cylindrical hilt with a forked end where the ‘blade’ would be. Once activated, the Psi-Sword projects a three-foot-long self-contained beam of amplified psychic energy, taken directly from the user.
Because of this, the character must have access to psionic energy (thru the Wild Talent feat or a psi implant) for the sword to work. If used as a plain sword, no other thing is required (other than knowing how to wield it, for that Exotic Melee Weapon Proficiency (Psi-Sword) is required).
The user, however, can focus his strength of will into the Psi-Sword, making it create some pretty nifty tricks. By expending power points, the user can do the following ‘stunts’ with the Sword. Take in mind that they must be declared (and the power points expended) by the beginning of the user’s turn.
-Laser blast: The sword retains an amount of energy within the emitter and throws it out in a forceful blast. This energy blast is 2d8 damage (fire), with a range increment of 40 feet. The abruptness it leaves the emitter, though, is such that the user must be braced or risk being thrown 2d6 feet in the opposite direction. (Power point usage: 2).
-Extend Sword: The user can force the energy blade to become bigger, thus giving him reach. The blade can be extended to be 4 feet long, giving reach and a +1 bonus to strike (but reducing the damage to 1d8), and then (if required) additional feet. The damage is still 1d8, and although it does give the character longer reach, it cannot strike nearby enemies. This move can become straining to maintain over long durations. (Power Point Usage: 2 (for extending to 4 feet), 1 (per additional foot of reach), 1 power point to maintain per round).
The Psi-Sword ignores half of effective hardness of inanimate targets, and one-half of the bonuses provided by armor, natural armor, and/or shields (except those created by psychic energy).
The Psi-Sword is hard-to-find relic of a long-dead civilization, and thus a highly-sought-after weapon for its sheer historical value (the Purchase DC given is for the ease of calculating whether a character can start with it or not).

*=Diggers Technologies Laser Pen.*
=Damage: 3d8 (Fire).
=Critical: 20
=Range Increment: 20 Feet.
=Rate Of Fire: S.
=Magazine: 20 int.
=Size: Tiny.
=Weight: 2 lb.
=Purchase DC: 24
=Restriction: Restricted (+2)
Originally designed by Gina Diggers pretty much out of a whim (as befits all Fiction mad scientists), it has since reached a peculiarly significant niche in the adventuring market with the fact that it’s an easy-to-conceal, powerful and diminutive weapon. It has seen large purchases to VIPs (and bodyguards), undercover police officers and intelligence officers. The Laser Pen is sold thru Diggers Weapons, Inc (a DiggersTech division run by Gina’s sister Brianna).
Rules-wise, the Laser Pen requires Personal Firearms Proficiency to use effectively and a highly miniaturized power pack is required to power the weapon (Purchase DC 15). Replacing the power pack required the Pen to be opened (a full-round action). The design and size of the Laser Pen gives the character a +2 bonus to Bluff and Sleight of Hand rolls to conceal said weapon, and a Bluff roll over the opposing character’s Sense Motive roll allows the character to catch him flat-footed with it (as long as said character hasn’t seen the Pen in action before).

This is is pretty much guesstimated 'cause I don't have $50 to shell out for the book (like many people say I should do...)
*=Goa’uld Staff Weapon.*
=Damage: 3d10 (fire)
=Critical: 20
=Range Increment: 50 feet
=Rate Of Fire: S.
=Magazine: 50 Int.
=Size: Large.
=Weight: 6 lb.
=Purchase DC: 22
=Restriction: Military (+3)
The Goa’uld are referred as the most stubborn, deceiving and outright nasty humanoids of the entire Stargate-verses (understand HUMANoids. The other ‘villain’ races are even badder, but they just look human-at times), and the main reason lies in their weapons systems, designed primarily for intimidation. Chief among their infantry is the Staff Weapon, an elongated, sturdy plasma weapon designed for ‘idiot-proof’ handling, mean looks, heavy punch (especially if aimed right) and the capacity to bash people’s heads when required.
It looks like a long golden/copper staff with a couple of stubby ends that make it look somewhat like a snake. When the plasma capacitor’s safety is off, the blast end opens with a ‘whh-shht!’ sound and a golden glow (the capacitor charging). In the middle of the staff it’s a small recce with the safety/firing button.
The Goa’uld Staff Weapon requires Personal Firearms Proficiency to handle, and Simple Weapons Proficiency to use effectively in a melee. The Staff weapon can be used in melee with the capacitor open or closed (damage 1d6/1d6 (Bludgeoning) when used this way-attacks as if by a double weapon). The sound of the capacitor charging can give a +1 to Intimidation rolls in appropriate circumstances (GM’s call). When the blast hits, it ‘explodes’ with a three-foot burst radius, dealing damage to anything on it (Reflex save DC 10).
The Staff Weapon is powered by an internal power pack which must be replaced by opening a small hatch on the opposing side of the staff (a full-round action).
So far, the Staff Weapon is used solely by the Goa’uld and any ‘allies’ of theirs, although it is well-known that the military has several captured Weapons on their armories, just in case.

*HAKUBI CUSTOMS "BERSERKER" COMBAT SHOTGUN.*
DAMAGE: 2d8 (Shotgun);Varies* (GL).
CRITICAL: 20.
DAMAGE TYPE: Ballistic (Shotgun); Varies* (GL).
RANGE INCREMENT: 40 ft. (Shotgun); 50 ft (GL).
RATE OF FIRE: Single, S (Shotgun); Single (GL).
MAGAZINE: 7 Int. (Shotgun); 4 Int. (GL).
SIZE: Large.
WEIGHT: 14 lb.
PURCHASE DC: 23.
RESTRICTION: Res (+2).
(*: Depending on Ammunition).

One of the earliest weapon modifications created by Washu Hakubi, the "Berserker" was created for heavy Close Quarters Combat and additional combat versatility for an adventurer or CQC team member.
It is a Franchi SPAS-12 shotgun with an additional mini-grenade launcher on the pump-action grip, giving it a distinct bulk like an oversized flashlight. It has been purchsed mainly by adventurers, but a small number has also appeared in hands of Office agent teams and F-SWTI.
RULES: Switching between the shotgun and the grenade launcher is a free action, but only one weapon can be used per turn. Recharging the grenade launcher is a one-at-a-time affair, and takes a full action.

*HAKUBI CUSTOMS "GABRIEL" DUAL SMG.*
-DAMAGE: 2d6/2d6.
-CRITICAL: 20/20.
-DAMAGE TYPE: BALLISTIC/BALLISTIC.
-RANGE INCREMENT: 50 ft./50 ft.
-RATE OF FIRE: S,A. /S,A.
-MAGAZINE: 34 Box/34 Box.
-SIZE: Large.
-WEIGHT: 12 lb.
-PURCHASE DC: 22.
-RESTRICTION: Lic (+1).
The "Gabriel" is a custom-designed replica by Washu, based on the machinegun wielded by "Sakura Wars" character Erica Fontaine.
It is a rifle mount wielding two Sterling L2 sub-machine guns, mounted side-by-side. The modifications to them include a slight size reduce, a reversed feed (so one of the Sterlings is loaded from the right side), Uzi-style ammo clips and an only trigger assembly (so both Sterlings fire simultaneously).
A limited edition of the "Gabriel" comes in a special case with an authentication certificate and picture signed by Washu and Erica (Purchase Dc 25, no extra game benefits-maybe a bonus to Rep when amongst other "Sakura Wars" fans, GM call).
-RULES: The "Gabriel" is a linked weapon, when the character fires, he fires both Strlings simultaneously.
Only one attack roll is made for the weapon, Autofire attacks are rolled as one weapon only. If the weapon hits, damage is rolled separately. Criticals apply as normal.

*HAKUBI CUSTOMS "FONTAINE SPECIAL".*
-DAMAGE: 2d6.
-CRITICAL: 20.
-DAMAGE TYPE: Ballistic.
-RANGE INCREMENT: 40 ft.
-RATE OF FIRE: S, A.
-MAGAZINE: 30 Box/30 Box.
-SIZE: Large.
-WEIGHT: 8 Lb.
-PURCHASE DC: 22.
-RESTRICTION: Lic (+1).
Still based on the "Gabriel" machinegun, the weapon has been designed with more conventional tactics in mind (regardless of actual target), more rugged and with only one barrel that feeds on two ammo clips.
The design is produced by Washu and by Japan-based Kanzaki Heavy Industries, which has been licensed for production. The Kanzaki design, named "Erica", is the same except that the gun has a matte-black finish and is equipped with a red-dot laser and reflex sights.
RULES: This weapon has the Variable Ammunition Gadget added to it, and so cannot be added again.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*An (EXTREMELY) Rough Timelime of the 23 Hours.*​
+World Description-Situation from 1:00 P.M. of November 5 to 12:00 P.M. of November 6, 2002 (The 23 Hours):

+1) At 1:00 P.M. of November 5, millions of Internet users report that their computers have been simultaneously infected by a computer virus. This virus, named CLULESS, is equipped with an incredibly complex programming code, but it doesn’t seems to be causing any sort of malfunction.

+2) At 2:50 P.M. of November 5, a space-time anomaly opens at the WPI campus, its exact center located at the basement of the ‘Wedge’ dormitory. Inmediately after that, the anomaly grows to cover all of the campus in its radius. All communications to and from the campus are lost.

+3) The Worcester anomaly continues to grow, covering the entire city in its mantle. Like the campus, all communications are lost. Computer specialists from the Pentagon begin to analize the virus.

+4) A detailed analysis of the virus’ programming unveils that the virus is a multi-facetic A.I. (Artificial Intelligence), with a complexity never reached before. The fact that is made on a code that looks like ASCII is an apparent facade.

+5) The Worcester anomaly keeps growing, and by 3: 45 P.M. it covers the entire middle section of the Massachusetts state. At the same time in the surrounding states, reports of strange appearances are given to the authorities. This reports are few and far between, but seem to grow at a rapid pace.

+6) The people that analyze the reports notice a strange fact: many of the people, objects and beings described in the reports are exact look-alikes to people, objects and beings from works of fiction.

+7) By 5:55 P. M., the reports of appearances are coming from all over the world. Most of these reports come from many major cities. The United States Army movilizes several teams to Worcester to stop this possible threat.

+8) At 7:35 P.M., dozens of miniature anomalies like the one at Worcester open up around the world, at the infected areas. The Worcester teams report being under attack.

+9) At 7:40 P.M., all contact is lost with the teams movilized to Worcester. At the same time time, a world-wide state of emergency is declared. Riots happen all over the world.

+10) At 7: 45 P.M., all the anomalies expand, and 9 of 10 people located at the infected areas dissappear without a trace.

+11) At 9:45 P.M., a pack of dragons take over the Florida Keys, making them part of their hunting territory. This section will later be renamed ‘Dragon Highway’, and will be declared off-limits until the dragon threat is eliminated.

+12) 11:00. The remaining military forces send several assault teams to Worcester, Washington D.C., Tokyo and the American SouthWest. The Worcester and Washington teams lost contact almost inmediately after entering city limits. The Tokyo teams suffers heavy losses to several Anime characters, but manage to recapture half of the city. The other teams manage to secure several cities, but their attempts to recapture the city of Phoenix, Arizona are stopped by a bunch of people calling themselves ‘Blitz Force’.

+13) 12:45. By motives of the emergency and its ensuing chaos, the use of excessive force for self-defense is accepted. The few people who manage to hear the statement loot their local military armories.

+14) 3:00 A.M. Topeka, Kansas, is destroyed by a nuclear missile fired from a local silo. It is later discovered that an alternate version of Skynet hacked into the computers.

+15) 9:35 A.M. What remains of the governments declare the affected cities ‘danger zones’, to be entered under your own risk of not coming back out. On some of the most dangerous ones (Los Angeles, Denver, Tokyo, New York, Miami, Orlando, London, Berlin, Brasil, Moscow, Singapur, Sydney), civilian militias, and whatever can be spared of the local military are under strict orders of shooting to kill any hostile attempts to leave or enter.

+15) 12:00:50 P.M., November 6. The people who disappeared comes back, apparently unharmed.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

THE AVENGERS OF HUMANITY​    

"Our world is gone. Everything we once knew, once cherished, is now a distant memory, a distant dream we all once shared, but have been _rudely awakened from!_ In it's steed stands a mockery of all we once stood for, of all that we built with our own _FLESH AND BLOOD!_

Sure, some might say, "Oh, now don't be so dramatic. Sure, the world is more crowded, and chaotic, than it was before the 23 Hours, but it is still the same ole terra firma."

They don't understand. The people that Vanished... our _families_, our _friends_, _everything_ we held dear... are gone. You heard me, _gone. _ Those brainwashed puppets that have replaced them are no better than the Fictions that they seem to casually ignore. I know this. Why?

I know this every time an Anime Fiction levels a city block, and no one makes a fuss.
I know this every time I walk into a restaurant that was trashed by someone losing it because someone else said the wrong words or whatever.
I know this every time I turn on the news and listen to some stupidity NERV or some other Fiction-ruled agency pulled off, and got away with.
I know this every time I see people in New York, or Chicago, or any other city walking down the street casually while being armed to the teeth.
I know this every time I look at the... _thing_... that is supposed to be my fiancée. That the woman I am supposed to love is merely some illusion designed to distract me from all the madness and destruction that is going on around me.

They took it all away from us. Now it is time to take it all back."
~Jason "Dex" Decker, in a speech to the Avengers of Humanity


----------



## Verec

*I'm back Biznitches!*

Two things today, an adventure and an event that can occur any time.  Another one of those dimensional disturbances.
*The Tokyo 300*
Timeframe:  Any
Setting: Any major city with a lot of roads.

The basic concept of this adventure is simple.  A group of speed freeks/race car enthusiasts/mechanics with attitude has arranged a unoffical 500 kilometer race through the streets of Tokyo(or whatever city the players are in).  The competition is so varied that it has to be devided into various sub categories in order to assure a level playing field.  Problem is that the cops have wind of the race and want to put an end to it, preferably before anyone leaves the starting line.  The racers on the other hand just want to go *go* *GO*!  Sports betters are also betting on a successful race, because they stand to make a lot of money if this goes off without a hitch.  So as you can tell, players can be active at any level of the race proceedings.
Aftermath:  Whatever happens, this is just the begining.  The racers WILL give it another go either here or somewhere else.  The cops will try and put an end to it.  And hapless civilians will probably try to cross the road.

Dimensional Instability:  Reality Decay
_A three block area of Queens was engulfed in a powerful reality decay field today, causing the deaths of several dozen Fictions and over 700 people are still in comas as of this report.  Physicists are baffled by the size of the event, but were unable to determine the cause._
The breakdown of the barriers between the thousands of realities was not an easy or stress free process.  And sometimes, its too much even for a robust healthy reality to take.  When everything in an area gives way, Fictions and the Vanished are the ones who suffer.  Fictions simply disapear (Fortitude DC35 to drop to -1 hp instead) and the Vanished have their minds Fracked over backwards (Will save DC 30 or take 4d6 Wis damage) .  Needless to say, this is not considered a nice thing by any streach of the imagination.  One of these things destroyed a powerful Ranma alternate, so it seems that there are even more powerful varients out there.  Be very afraid.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Wazzzuuuuppppp!!!!

The new Dimensional Instability is rather impressive. Consider it added immediately to the setting.

As for the 'Tokyo 300'... a good continuation for it, I think, would be a sort of 'Cannonball Run'-like race, longer and wackier.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*Toon Racial Feats.*

I once remember seeing a Thread ehre about 'Toon Feats'. Since at the time I was thinking about adding American Cartoons to this mess (and they should have a slightly different approach to 'physics' that normal Anime Fictions and the Humans), I saved it.

Now, well, here I am on the verge of adding a Toon Racial Write-up (stil working on it), so I decided to go add these Racial Feats. Only Toon characters can grab them, when given te chance to.

------------------

“Hey, Cut It Out” (Toon)
You don’t only make people hesitate on their actions, you look at them in the eye and stop them cold. Or more like squint them in the eye… whatever.
PreRequisite: Cha 15+, Confident.
Benefit: This action is activated with an Action Point. Once done, you have a +4 bonus to Intimidate, this bonus stacks with any other applicable bonuses.
However, this bonus can only be used to make the target ‘cut it out’ (stop attacking, using a gadget, talking or other actions). On the following action, the target can make any other action, but he’s shaken for purposes of trying to continue the activity you told them to ‘cut out’.

Comedic Timing (Toon).
You’re a master at odd times, to make people laugh, to get into a situation, or to get OUT of it.
Prerequisite: Escape Artist 4 ranks, Bluff 4 Ranks.
Benefit: The character can perform an action impossible for a normal human, as long as it is done in a humorous manner. This includes painting holes, removing handcuffs, and the like - all subject to the player's imagination and GM's patience. If something makes the latter laugh, it should probably be allowed.
Special: This feat cannot be used to obtain a tactical benefit during combat, unless a character uses it to retreat.

Comedic Weapon of Opportunity (Toon)
No matter where you go, rest assured that you’ll have a nice variety of weapons at arm’s reach… like a pie. Or a banana. Or the ever-reliable anvil.
PreRequisite: Comedic Timing.
Benefit: The character can obtain a ‘weapon of opportunity’ from the surrounding environment, at the GM’s call. This ‘weapon of opportunity’ must be used in a comedic fashion, can only make subdual damage (regardless of what it is), and standard proficiency rules apply. Aside from that, it’s fair game.

Exit Stage Right (Toon)
’Walls don’t make a prison’… and you know how to leave it with grace.
Benefit: The character can make a hole through a wall or other barrier as a means for quick escape.
Special: The hole takes the same shape as the toon’s normal form. People or other toons without this feat cannot use the new exit.

Extremely Fast Disguise Change (Toon)
Benefit: The character can change into a disguise as a move action (free action if the disguise was already prepared, like under regular clothes). Characters searching for the Toon must then make two Spot rolls, one for noticing the Toon change and one to counter the Disguise check. This doesn’t replaces the necessity to make the disguise, though.

Extremely Fast Disguise Creation (Toon)
Prerequisite: Extremely Fast Disguise Change, Disguise 4+ Ranks.
Benefit: The Toon can fashion a disguise in 1d4 minutes, instead of the 1d4x10 minutes standard to the Disguise skill.

Slow Faller (Toon)
A common gag is to have the Toon standing on the air for a second before he looks down and falls. Contrary to popular belief, it can only be done for a short time, but when you’re standing over a cliff, it’s long enough to terrify anyone.
Benefit: Whenever the character is in danger of a fall that may cause falling damage, he spends one round suspended in midair before the fall begins. Other characters may attempt to prevent the fall which begins as normal in the next round.

Midair Scramble (Toon)
Usually, after looking down, the Toon will try to run for the nearest ledge. Sometimes he makes it, sometimes he doesn’t.
Prerequisite: Slow Faller.
Benefit: During the round in which a character with the Slow Faller feat hangs in midair, he may make a Dexterity check (DC 12) to move to any piece of solid ground within 5’.

Sensitive Appendage (Toon)
Prerequisite: Base form with a large appendage.
Benefit: A single or matched set of body appendages – tail, ears, tongue – is unusually active. The character can use the sensitive appendage to make touch attacks or move like a typical arm and hand. A sensitive appendage can carry objects of Tiny or smaller size, or secure the toon’s body to something, requiring an opposed Strength check to dislodge it.

Prehensile Appendage (Toon)
Prerequisite: Sensitive Appendage, Dexterity 13 or more.
Benefit: The sensitive appendage is flexible enough to hold normal objects and use them as if they were held in a hand. Weapons fired behind a toon or around corners suffer the usual penalties for blind fighting.
Special: Toons with a Strong, Prehensile appendage can hold Large objects.

Strong Appendage (Toon)
Prerequisite: Sensitive Appendage, Strength 13 or more.
Benefit: The sensitive appendage is exceptionally strong, adding +5 to any Strength checks to resist dislodgement or Break checks.
Special: Toons with a Strong, Prehensile appendage can hold Large objects.

Extensible Appendage (Toon)
Prerequisite: Sensitive Appendage, Intelligence 13 or more.
Benefit: The sensitive appendage can extend up to 15 feet away from the Toon. All activities that can be done with the appendage are done as normal, although some others (like grappling) require an additional ranged touch attack roll.
Special: Toons with a Strong, Prehensile appendage can hold Large objects.

Detachable Appendage (Toon).
Benefit: The Toon can detach a part of his body and ‘remote operate’ it from a short distance. The distance is 20 feet and as long as the Toon can concentrate, the appendage can perform actions as normal. This requires a Concentration  check on part of the Toon, the GM has a final call on what can and can’t be done and how hard it is (using a computer with a detached hand would require the Toon to be able to see the action, for example).
Special: The Detachable Appendage need not necessarily to be the same as the other feats (a toon can have detachable eyes, for example, or could consider a glove an ‘appendage’ for this feat’s ends). The GM has a final call on what can be applied to this feat.

King Size (Toon)
Some Toons are just too large for their birches.
Benefit: The character is one size larger than the average member of his species. Adjust stats for the new size normally.
Special: A character can take this feat more than once.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*HAKUBI CUSTOMS*​
*Vehicle Modifications, Weapons Modification and Selling.*

*-Central Offices:* Harbor Area, Asgard.
*-Regional Offices: * Combat Zone, Asgard; T-2; Denver, Colorado; San Francisco, CA.
*-Majority Stockholder:* Washu Hakubi, Asgard, owning all the company’s stock.
*-Information:* Hakubi Customs was created by an Alternate version of Washu Hakubi to not get bored to death and to gain some money on the side (so she says). 
From her automated warehouse on the Harbor, the most high-tech modifications are available to her, and if they’re not… well, she likes a challenge. It is not a secret in the streets that she also creates all sorts of ‘crazy’ weapon modifications and fully functional replicas of famous Fiction weapons and sells them to the highest bidder or neediest vigilante.
What IS a secret, however, is that she has put almost all of her effort to provide for the Offices’ agents, especially the ones of the Rival Relief Office (the ‘Underdogs’ Office’), and, thus, has kept her gun designs on the street almost down to a trickle, so creating the illusion that most of them are one-of-a-kind, when in truth she’s mass-producing them in the Bunker.
‘The Bunker’, her weapons storage right under the Hakubi Customs warehouse, is also the hangar of a number of fully-functional replicas of Fiction vehicles and a fully-modified Stargate. Her ‘transport service’ is only available to Office agents.

(*GM’S NOTE: * Her ‘secret agenda’ is to provide the Offices (and any somewhat-good faction) with the means to destroy (or at least give hell) to some of her enemies, one of which took her daughter away. As for the RRO, it is because she 1: was convinced to do this by one of its agents, and 2: she sees potential in the Office that is put to waste by the other two.)
(*SECOND GM’S NOTE:* A number of her ‘street-sale’ weapons have been adapted with the Booby Trapped/Genetic Tag Gadgets for ease of tracking; and they won’t fire (or will self-destruct) if she enters a command on the Bunker mainframe. She sells said weapons as if the Gadget didn’t existed (no DC modified)-taking a loss but keeping really dangerous weapons under control-apparently.)
*
Vehicle Customizations*​Hakubi Customs, or PCs with appropriate Craft (mechanical) skills, will be happy to implement any of the following custom modifications on vehicles. All custom jobs cost 5 + the craft DC of the job in question. The custom jobs take 1d6 days to be completed as a standard, but they can be ‘rushed’ by paying an extra 50% of the cost.
If self-crafted the character must make a Wealth check DC for the half the cost of the custom job for the raw materials and must pass a Craft (mechanical) check at the listed DC. These checks require a full day’s worth of work, If the Check is failed, another attempt might be made another day at no penalty.

Options can be added to different types of vehicles to enhance performance or give them additional capabilities. Unless otherwise noted, each accessory can only be taken once.
Note that Engine Rebuild, Turbocharger, and Big Engine have approximately the same effect in game terms. A superfast vehicle may have all three options assigned, however.

Airfoils
An aerodynamic feature (airdams, spoilers, etc.) that improves traction by increasing the downward force on a wheeled or sea vehicles. Gives a +1 bonus to any Drive Skill check at speeds over 100 mph. 
Craft DC: 15

Armor
The vehicle is retro-fitted with armored panels, Kevlar inserts, and bullet proof glass on the windows. Each time the armor is assigned, the extra weight reduces top speed by 50 (5) but increases the vehicle’s Hardness by 3. 
Craft DC: 17

Big Engine
An upgraded engine, such as a big V8 in a passenger car, or a V12 in a sports car. The engine often differentiates an ordinary passenger car from a luxury model, or a basic sports car from a racer. A big engine adds 50(5) to the top speed of any vehicle.
Craft DC: 19

Body Kit
Almost every vehicle out on the streets has a range of optional body kit upgrades available to it, either from the original manufacturer or a wide range of specialist machine shops. The body kit allows the buyer to truly customize the appearance of his vehicle by adding skirting, shark fins, bat wings, cosmetic spoilers and a paint scheme unique to the owner.
The effects are purely cosmetic and have no practical value but will grant the buyer the ability to choose exactly  how the vehicle will look.
Craft DC: 15.

Body Spikes
A series of large metal spikes are welded to the body frame of the vehicle, making any ramming and attempts to get on the vehicle (or, in some extreme cases, eat it) damaging as well.
Whenever anything collides with the vehicle, they receive an additional 1d8 dice of damage, aside from any damages taken from the collision. This damage does not stack with the damage given with a Spiked Ram Plate.
Craft DC: 10.

Burglar Alarm 
If a door, trunk, or window is opened without the proper key, an alarm will sound to alert (and annoy) everyone in the vicinity. Defeating the alarm requires an appropriate Skill check against a DC equal to the Craft (electronic) check used to make the alarm. Marginal failure (failed by 5 or less) means the thief realizes he or she cannot disarm it while a worse failure means will trigger the alarm.
Craft DC (electronic): 10 (minimum)

Citizen’s Band (CB) Radio
With a range of a few miles, truckers favor CBs for exchanging information on road conditions, speed traps, and general gossip. Unlike a personal cell phone, a CB broadcasts to everyone in the area — it is not useful for private communication, but is great for distress calls. A similar option can be taken for taxi dispatcher radios. A CB radio can be installed in any vehicle.
Craft DC (electronic): 10 

Consumer Electronics
These electronic gadgets include small TV sets, a vehicular computer, fax machines, etc. A cassette or CD player in a car can be considered a fairly mundane item. Electronics can be added to any vehicle, provided the size seems reasonable.
Craft DC (electronic): 10 

Convertible Top
The vehicle with this option has a removable or retractable plastic, fibreglass, or fabric top. Removing the top gives a better view and nice breeze, but also means that the driver and passengers are now “partially exposed,” and are at the mercy of the weather. Exposed occupants are also completely unprotected from overhead attacks and can be attacked (bypassing vehicle Armour/Hit Points) more easily from the side or rear (-4 attack check penalty to ignore the car’s Armor). On the plus side, those occupants can also fire out of the vehicle without any difficulty, and jump in or out more easily. This feature is available for automobiles; recreational speed boats and most offshore racers automatically possess this option.
Craft DC: 10

Door Mount
This option is a post and bracket for mounting a light or heavy machine gun out a van’s or chopper’s open side door.
Craft DC: 10

Ejector Seat
Developed from the same systems as those used in fighter jets, the ejector seat available for civilian drivers is actually used for security, rather than safety. The owner of the vehicle fitted with an ejector seat, which is usually fitted on the diver’s position, can pre-select the speed at which it will operate. Upon recognizing an unauthorized entry to the vehicle, the ejector seat will fire as soon as the vehicle reaches its selected speed, throwing any would-be thief 60 ft. into the air. No parachute is provided for the fall to the ground.
Early models of the ejector seat were notorious for misfiring, often throwing their owners out into the street, though modern versions are almost 100% reliable. Fitting an ejector seat also requires a Craft (electronics) check at the same DC.
Check DC: 15.

Electronic Countermeasures
This advanced defense system enables the vehicle to avoid detection by radar and other sensors. Any attempt to mechanically detect the vehicle (except through the basic senses such as sight or hearing) incurs a -6 penalty.
Craft DC (electronic): 15

Engine Rebuild
A rebuild is major custom upgrade to the engine, rather than just simply increasing its size. In a car, this may involve removing and completely cleaning the existing system (including “hot tanking” the engine block in a chemical bath to remove grime), then adding various modifications (known as “blueprinting”). Other engine “buzz-words” include forged dome pistons, tuneable fuel injection, strengthened rods and bearings, adjustable or hot cam socket, tubular headers, custom intake manifolds, big valves, and a bored-out throttle body. This option adds 50 (5) to the top speed of any vehicle.
Craft DC: 19

Furnishings
Furnishings include a mini-bar, mini-fridge, kitchenette, chemical toilet, bunk bed, etc. For larger furnishings (kitchenette, bunks, etc.) each one added also requires replacing one or two seats, depending on the size. Furnishings can be added to any vehicle that has a 4 or more passenger capacity.
Craft DC: 10

Global Positioning System (GPS)
This option uses satellite systems to provide precise navigational co-ordinators, which prevents the driver from becoming lost. Naturally, it is still possible to miss a turn through human error. A GPS can be added to any vehicle. A GPS can be locked in with a computer in the corresponding GPS frequency (Computer Use roll, DC 20).
Craft DC (electronic): 10

Hidden Cargo Space
This space is often used in vehicles that are designed to smuggle goods across borders or past highway patrols. Up to 10% of the vehicle’s cargo capacity can be considered “hidden” under fake panels and bogus fixtures. Hidden space can be added to any vehicle with cargo capacity.
Craft DC: 12

Improved Brakes
This option includes high quality brakes, drag chutes, or forward facing jets that allow the vehicle to stop faster than normal. Those breaks provide a +2 bonus to Drive Skill checks on any maneuver where sudden, sharp deceleration is important. Improved breaks can be added to any ground-based vehicle.
Craft DC: 13

Improved Shocks
Some wheeled vehicles have high quality or adjustable shock absorbers or springs, which provide an extra +1 bonus to Drive Skill checks in any circumstance where the suspension would be important (such as crossing over obstacles).
Craft DC: 10

Jump Jets
By fitting powerful, short-burn rockets to the underside of a vehicle, a driver can greatly increase the distance the vehicle will clear when it jumps. Used as part of a jump maneuver, a vehicle fitted with jump jets will clear twice the normal distance. In addition, a jump maneuver may be performed at any time without the benefit of a ramp, usually to clear obstacles. A vehicle jumping without a ramp will clear the normal distance in feet equal to twice its current speed in miles per hour, achieving a maximum height of 3d10 ft.
Craft DC: 21.

Fire Response Security System
A black-market ‘upgrade’ from the Burglar Alarm, it is usually picked up by wealthy people who want to be more… ‘proactive’ in their car protection.
Several nozzles are fitted all around the underside of the vehicle, linked to a gas canister containing volatile chemicals that ignite powerfully in contact with air. Simply by hitting a panic button on the dashboard, the driver can cause a hot sheet of flame to erupt around his vehicle, driving back any potential attackers. Any object within 5 ft. of the vehicle will sustain 2d6 points of fire damage. The flames will continue to surround the vehicle for 1d6 rounds. The vehicle itself will be unharmed from these flames, although the paintwork is often singed. The Lethal Response Security System contains enough gas for just one use, after which it must be refilled (Wealth DC 15). Vehicles of Medium size or smaller and bikes may not be fitted with the system.
Craft DC: 18 (Illegal). 

Electric Response Security System
Another upgrade from the Burglar Alarm, it is also picked by people who want a ‘proactive’ response. This modification is legal, unlike the other Security System, because it can be set to be non-lethal.
A computer-controlled set of cables and converters are added to the frame, making possible to electrify the vehicle’s frame with the touch of a switch.
Any object touching the vehicle will take 2d6 points of electricity damage (user’s choice: subdual or lethal-can change settings once per use). The charge will keep going for 1d6 rounds. The vehicle itself and anybody inside it will be unharmed from the electric discharge, but the effect can disrupt communications.
The Electric Response Security System is equipped with a high-capacity battery that powers the system for 2 uses, this battery must be either recharged (Wealth DC 5) or replaced (Wealth DC 15). Vehicles of Medium size or smaller and bikes may not be fitted with the system.
Craft DC (electronic): 18.

Gas Response Security System
Another option to the Security System, the Gas Response Security System is a set of chemical canisters and nozzles set under the vehicle’s underside, that can be activated thru a panic button. Once activated, the immediate area around the vehicle (10 feet) is filled with gas. Those who are in the immediate area must then roll as per exposure rules to whatever gas was inside the canisters (the amount in the canisters corresponds to a grenade’s worth).
The gas also gives complete concealment inside the area. The people inside the car could also be exposed, unless the car was modified with an NBC seal.
The canisters are full with enough chemical for one use, after which they must be refilled (Wealth DC 12+, depending on the legality of the chemical) or replaced (Wealth DC 12+, as well).
Craft DC: 18.

Lights and Siren
Any vehicle can be fitted with a noisy siren and flashing lights. This option can also provide a powerful spot search light. Has the effect of canceling the effects of darkness for 400ft.
Craft DC: 13

Luxury Interior
Leather upholstery, lots of chrome, extra head room, or other items on a vehicle are a sure way to impress someone special. A plethora of luxury options are available for most vehicles.
Craft DC: 9

Manual Transmission
There are two types of transmissions: manual and automatic. An automatic transmission is assumed to be standard issue for cars and hovercars (but not other vehicles), and means that the gear mechanism changes by itself. In a manual transmission, the driver must shift the gears on his or her own, usually with a stick and the clutch pedal. In the case of automobiles, a manual transmission gives an additional -1 penalty to characters who are trying to do something else while they drive, such as shoot a gun. If, however, a vehicle with an automatic transmission and one with a manual transmission are competing in a race, the GM should give any driver who has both the Drive Skill and a manual transmission an extra +1 bonus to reflect the greater speed control the manual transmission provides. Cars and Hovercars can be bought with both transmission types. Converting a car to use another kind of transmission is a DC 15 Repair check.
Craft DC: 15.

NBC Seal
The car is outfitted with a Nuclear-Biological-Chemical Seal, that seals off the interior of the cabin. Also, the car’s air conditioning system is outfitted with special scrubbers to prevent damaging elements from entering. While the system prevents the entry of water, it is useless in a vacuum, and if the vehicle is reduced to 25% or less of its normal Hit Points, the seal is damaged.
Craft DC: 20.

Nitrous Oxide Tank
This option adds a nitrous oxide tank and push-button injection system. Nitrous oxide (“laughing gas”) can be injected into the engine, which releases more free oxygen and improves cylinder pressures and engine temperature. This action allows extra fuel to be burned in a more controlled fashion, resulting in a quick power boost for a short sprint. A single injection adds 100(10) to speed and +2 to Initiative on any round it is used. A tank can be used for up to five rounds before depleting the nitrous oxide bottle. This performance enhancer is available for any vehicle.
Craft DC (chemical): 21

Off-Road Suspension
A raised suspension and special tires allow the vehicle to drive cross-country at two-thirds of the on-road top speed. The extra suspension weight also means -5 mph to road speed. For airplanes, this option corresponds to Rough-Field Landing Gear that lets the aircraft land without a proper runway. Off-road suspension is available for any ground vehicle or light aircraft.
Craft DC: 10

Oxygen Tank
A small oxygen tank is affixed inside a hidden compartment inside the cabin. The oxygen tank is good enough for 30 minutes (with full passenger complement).
Craft DC: 10.

Police-Band Radio
This radio allows the driver to listen to, and communicate on, police and emergency frequencies. If the cops find one of these in a vehicle, they may be a little suspicious, however. This radio is available for any vehicle.
Craft DC (electronic): 12

Pontoons
Pontoons allow a hover vehicle to land in, or take off from, water. The extra air drag reduces the vehicle's top speed by 50 (5). Pontoons are available for any hover vehicle.
Craft DC: 13

Radar Detector
A detector can warn the driver if a police radar trap is within a few miles. Recent models also detect police laser scanners.
Craft DC (electronic): 15

Ram Plate
Though not strictly illegal, the fitting of a ram plate is likely to raise eyebrows for it can sensibly only be used for one thing-protecting a vehicle whenever it is involved in a collision and dealing back as much damage as possible.
A vehicle fitted with a Ram Plate obtains an additional Hardness 15 against collisions from the front. This hardness applies only to collision damage and does not apply to collision damage from directions other then the front. If the vehicle’s hardness is already 15 or greater, the Ram Plate has no effect.
A vehicle cannot have a Ram Plate and a Reinforced or Spiked Ram Plate at the same time.
Craft DC: 15.

Reinforced Ram Plate
The Reinforced Ram Plate is designed fully for battle purposes, and it shows by being even thicker, bigger and meaner than the normal Ram Plate. Vehicles modified with a Reinforced Ram Plate that aren’t police or military-issued are definitely illegal.
A vehicle fitted with a Reinforced Ram Plate obtains an additional Hardness 20 against collisions from the front. The hardness applies only to collision damage and does not apply to collision damage from directions other than the front. If the vehicle’s hardness is already 20 or greater, the Reinforced Ram Plate has no effect. Also, the vehicle is considered to be one size bigger for effects of rolling the damage it deals.
A vehicle cannot have a Reinforced Ram Plate and a Ram Plate or Spiked Ram Plate at the same time. The weight of the Reinforced Ram Plate reduces the total speed of the vehicle by 5 MPH. The Reinforced Ram Plate cannot be fit to vehicles of Medium size or smaller.
Craft DC: 18.

Spiked Ram Plate
The spiked Ram Plate is a normal Ram Plate with large spikes welded to it. The modification is trivially simple, making most users with a normal Ram Plate to make the ‘upgrade’ if required. The Spiked Ram Plate is illegal by street and highway laws, but it is widely used in the Outback by Road Warriors.
A vehicle fitted with a Spiked Ram Plate obtains an additional Hardness 15 against collisions from the front. The hardness applies only to collision damage from the front. As well, when the collision occurs, the dice dealt by the vehicle is increased by 2 dice. This additional damage is Piercing.
A vehicle cannot have a Spiked Ram Plate and a Ram Plate or Reinforced Ram Plate at the same time. A normal Ram Plate can be ‘upgraded’ to a Spiked Ram Plate with a Craft check, DC 5. (The Craft DC given is to make the modification from scratch).
Craft DC: 15.

Retro Jets
By fitting a series of short-burn rockets to the front of the vehicle, the driver can guarantee stopping almost instantly, regardless of the speed he was traveling at. When performing a Hard Brake maneuver (D20M, pg. 159), the Retro Jets allow the vehicle to slow down by three categories instead of just two with a single drive action. After the Retro Jets have been used once, they completely burn out and must be replaced (Wealth DC 18).
Craft DC: 21

Rocket Engine
Favored by speed junkies and the absolutely insane. The vehicle is outfitted with a rocket engine. The engine drastically increases the speed of the vehicle by an additional 100 (10) but the expensive modification incurs a -2 penalty on all Drive Skill checks while the rocket booster is activated.
Craft DC: 21

Rotating License Plate
With a flick of a switch, the license plate can flip to reveal an alternative identity for a vehicle. This illegal modification is available for any automobile or oversized ground vehicle.
Craft DC: 15 (Illegal)

Rotating License Plate, Multiple License.
This ‘enhanced’ version of the Rotating License Plate modification can hold up to three alternate licenses, plus the ‘original’ one.
Craft DC: 20 (Illegal).

Sidecar
Sidecars are attached to motorcycles, allowing an extra person to ride. This option reduces the top speed by 100 (10) on a conventional vehicle or 200 (20) on a hover vehicle. A sidecar requires three rounds to attach or detach.
Craft DC: 15

Slick Tires
A wheeled vehicle may be outfitted with flat racing tires (no grooves) for better traction. Slicks give a +1 bonus to any Drive checks on smooth, dry tracks, but unfortunately have a poor grip on wet roads: an additional -2 penalty is assigned to any penalties suffered by a vehicle for the weather conditions. Slicks are available for any ground vehicle.
Craft DC: 10

Smoke Screen/Oil Slick
This option releases smoke behind the vehicle, obscuring view in a cloud about 10 yards in diameter. The screen will last for 1-6 rounds depending on the wind. Alternatively, it could act as an oil slick, which creates a slippery area that hampers the control of any vehicle driving through it. A driver may avoid the oil slick if he or she spots it in time. At GM’s option, a character caught in a smoke screen/oil slick might be required to make a successful Driving Skill check to avoid an accident. A fully charged smoke screen/oil slick is good for three rounds of use, and is available for any automobile or oversized ground vehicle. 
Craft DC: 13

Special Tires or Puncture-Resistant
Tires may be designed with various special abilities. These include solid puncture-resistant tires that run while flat (halve penalties for losing a tire) or special snow tires (reduce or negate any penalties that the GM may assign for maneuvering on snow or ice). Any ground-based vehicle can be equipped with special tires.
Craft DC: 10

Stretchers and Medical Equipment
This option differentiates ambulances from regular vehicles. Each stretcher replaces two seats for passenger capacity purposes. Medical equipment can be added to any van or utility helicopter.
Craft DC: 7 (for alterations to vehicle - medical equipment bought separately)

Stripped
These vehicles are carefully stripped down to improve their power to weight ratio. In a car, this might mean removing glass from side windows (replacing them with nets), taking out the headlights, stripping out the doors (the driver will now climb through the window), modifying the seats, and otherwise removing items that are required for regular driving but unnecessary or unsafe for a high-speed race. Stripping a vehicle will add 30(3) to top speed if the vehicle is still “street legal” or 50(5) if enough stuff is removed so that the vehicle no longer meets minimum safety standards. All vehicles, except an ultra-light, can be stripped. 
Craft DC: 13

Sun Roof
A sun roof is an open hatch in the top of the vehicle, which can be added to any car or van. Characters who lean out the opening can be attacked, but receive a benefit for partial cover (-4 penalty to the attacker’s check). A sun roof is available for any automobile or oversized ground vehicle.
Craft DC: 11

Supercharger
A supercharger is designed to increase an engine’s power. The supercharger uses a belt-and-pulley mechanism linked to an engine’s crankshaft. It functions by forcing extra air and fuel into the engine’s combustion chambers. A supercharger adds 40(4) to top speed and the extra acceleration gives a +2 Initiative bonus. 
Craft DC: 19

Tow Winch
A winch allows the vehicle to tow other vehicles of equal or smaller size (similar to pulling a trailer — see Trailer below). A winch is available for any pickup truck or oversized ground vehicle.
Craft DC: 5

Turbocharger
This device uses the engine’s exhaust stream to drive an air compressor, which increases the engine’s power output. This extra power adds 50(5) to top speed, but there is no extra initiative bonus, due to “turbo lag” — the delay it takes for the turbocharger to respond. 
Craft DC: 19

Weapon Mount - Concealable
Because sometimes it is better to not call the attention of the authorities (but having guns on the vehicle is required), this mod fits the weapons behind concealed hatches and ports from which they spring up when needed. There are two varieties of Concealed Weapon Mount-Light and Heavy.
Noticing a Concealed Weapon Mount requites a Notice roll (DC 20). Concealed weapons may be made ready for firing as part of a drive action on the part of the driver, or a move-equivalent action on part of a crewman. Installing a Concealable Weapon Mount requires both a Craft (Mechanical) and Craft (Electrical) roll at the given DC (the price is only calculated as if one Craft roll was made, though).
The mount only takes one weapon, but can be taken multiple times.
Craft DC: 10 (Light Weapon Mount), 15 (Heavy Weapon Mount).

Weapon Mount - Light
A weapon mount is a bracket or pintle for mounting a light or heavy machine gun on the vehicle’s roof, deck, or the underside of a wing. The mount only takes one weapon, but can be taken multiple times.
Craft DC: 5

Weapon Mount - Heavy
This mount is used for mounting heavy weapons such as rockets. The mount only accepts one weapon, but can be taken multiple times.
Craft DC: 10

Winch
A heavy-duty (1-ton) winch.
Craft DC: 10.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*Mahou Shoujo*​




*People want to be like them. People want to blow them to pieces. who are you?*

The Mahou Shoujo (‘Magical Girl’) is a girl gifted with magical powers to fight against the forces of Darkness (or, sometimes, for Darkness). These magical abilities are given to her by a magical creature, who has been assigned by the Powers That Be (be them the ‘actual’ powers or a magical organization) to act as her assistant and mentor. She uses her magical powers, combat prowess and dedication to fight against supernatural threats (although, sometimes, they might be more ‘down to Earth’) and assist those she encounters. Although not as common, sometimes this class is assigned to males, who would then be referred as ‘Mahou Shonen (Magical Boys)’.

On Coreline, the organization that most uses the Mahou Shoujo is the Moon Kingdom, with occasional uses from the Dark Kingdoms and at times even the government’s supernatural teams, like F-SWTI. This class obtains the more ‘standard’ set of Mahou Shoujo abilities, and as such reflects the more ‘mass produced’ variety of Magical Girls –typically Post-Vanishing Humans. (The BESM D20 ‘Magical Girl’ Class would represent the more powerful Fiction Magical Girl, or one who the PTVs have given more ‘favor’).

The fastest path into this Advanced Class is thru the Dedicated Hero basic class, though other paths are possible.

-REQUIREMENTS:

To become a Mahou Shoujo, the character must fulfill the following criteria:

--BAB: +2.
--Skills: Knowledge (Arcane Lore) 6 Ranks.

-CLASS INFORMATION:
-Hit Die: 1d8+Con.
-Action Points: 6+1/2 Character Level, rounded down.
-Class Skills: Balance (Dex), Gather Information (Cha), Jump (Str), Knowledge [Arcane Lore, Current Events, Popular Culture] (Int), Listen (Wis), Perform [Dance, Sing] (Cha), Profession (Wis), Read/Write Language (None), Search (Int), Spot (Wis), Speak Language (None), Spot (Wis), Tumble (Dex).
-Skill Points: 5+Int Modifier.

CLASS FEATURES:
-GUARDIAN BEAST: A Mahou Shoujo has a magical creature that serves as her assistant and mentor. This ‘Guardian Beast’ takes the form of an animal of Tiny size or smaller, for example: Cat, Bat, Hawk, Lizard, Monkey, Owl, Rat, Raven, Snake (Tiny viper), Toad or Weasel. The ‘Guardian Beast’ has the ability scores of an animal of it’s type with a +10 to Int and a +5 to Cha. In addition to it’s special qualities and racial skill bonuses, the ‘Guardian Beast’ has the ability to speak. The ‘Guardian Beast’ is otherwise treated like a 1st-Level character in one of the basic classes. For each additional level the Mahou Shoujo obtain in this class, the ‘Guardian Beast’ obtains a level in a basic class.

-ENERGY ATTACK: At 2nd Level, the Mahou Shoujo learns how to channel her inner power into an energy-based attack, dealing 2d6 points of damage. The player must decide whether this is expressed as a melee or ranged attack. If it is a melee attack, any Str-based bonus to damage applies. If it is a ranged attack, it has a range increment of 80 and a rate of fire of 1. In both instances, the attack threatens a critical on a roll of 20, for x2 damage. The player also decides what type of energy the weapon is expressed as. It can be Acid, Cold, Electricity, Fire, Sonic/Concussion, Positive or Negative energy-based (these latter two only affect Evil or Good supernaturals).
At 7th-Level, the damage caused by the Mahou Shoujo’s energy attack increases to 4d6. She also gains a secondary attack form, different in delivery and (or) energy type.

-BONUS FEATS: At 3rd, 6th and 9th Level, the Mahou Shoujo obtains a bonus feat. It must be selected from the following list, and must have all prerequisites.
Acrobatic, Alertness, Great Fortitude, Heroic Surge, Improved Damage Threshold, Improved Initiative, Iron Will, Lightning Reflexes, Run, Toughness.

-SPRING HEELED: At 4th Level, the Mahou Shoujo gains a tremendous leaping ability. For the purpose of using the Jump skill, the Mahou Shoujo is treated as having twice her normal movement rate and having one size larger.

-INVIGORATE: At 5th Level, the Mahou Shoujo may, once per day, spend 1 action point in order to recover lost hit points. The number of lost hit points recovered is determined by rolling 1d6 per Mahou Shoujo level, restoring up to the character’s total.
At 8th Level, the Mahou Shoujo may, once per day, spend 1 action point in order to heal the hit point damage of another character. The number of hit points recovered is determined by rolling 1d6 per two Mahou Shoujo levels, restoring up the character’s total. The Mahou Shoujo may not Invigorate herself and another person on the same day.

-FLY: At 10th Level, the Mahou Shoujo may spend 1 action point to fly for 10 minutes. She can fly at a speed of 60 feet (40 feet of carrying a medium or heavy load), ascends at half speed and descends at double speed, and her maneuverability is Good. If flight is not maintained by spending an additional action point, the character will begin to descend as if she were under the ‘Feather Fall’ spell.

-CLASS ADVANCEMENT
MAHOU SHOUJO
Class Level	BAB	Fort Save	Ref Save	Will Save	Class Features		Def Bonus	Rep Bonus
1		+0	+0		+1		+0		Guardian Beast		+1		+1
2		+1	+0		+2		+0		Energy Attack		+2		+1
3		+2	+1		+2		+1		Bonus Feat		+2		+1
4		+3	+1		+2		+1		Spring Heeled		+3		+2
5		+3	+1		+3		+1		Invigorate		+3		+2
6		+4	+2		+3		+2		Bonus Feat		+3		+2
7		+5	+2		+4		+2		Imp. Energy Attack	+4		+3
8		+6	+2		+4		+2		Invigorate Other		+4		+3
9		+6	+3		+4		+3		Bonus Feat		+5		+3
10		+7	+3		+5		+3		Fly			+5		+4


----------



## Treebore

I'm going to have to show my son this thread, I think he will love it.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Good. I was hoping to draw attention with this setting. Unfortunately, there's lots of stuff that went missing when the Threads got retconned, but I'll try to repost as much as I can (posted as well over at WOTC's D20 Future Threads, just in case).

Oh, well, here goes a new class-the (super)natural contender to the Magical Girl-and anything related to her...

*THE MAGICAL GIRL HUNTER*​




It's not paranoia when they're out to get you...

There are those who want to be Magical Girls. And then there’s those who want to get rid of them. They are the ‘Magical Girl Hunters’.
They can come from any walk of life, with any kind of tactics. They are the conspiracy theorists who think that the Moon Kingdom is going to try and bring the Great Freeze onto Coreline. They are the people who got hurt by a Magical Girl during the 23 Hours and have declared war onto the entire genre. They could be the guys who just woke up one day hating (or fearing) everything cute. Whatever the case, they picked up the job and are now hunting the Magical Girls, and occasionally the Youmas, to make sure that neither side gets too heavy in the power scale-again, for reasons real or imagined.
Although many ‘magical girl hunters’ are simply angry men with guns, the Magical Girl Hunter (notice caps) is a veteran, having gone against the odds and survived, obtaining the knowledge to handle future hunts. In many ways, they treat the Mahou Shoujo as big game-sometimes it takes skill, sometimes it takes brawn, but it always takes guts.

Select this class if you want to be able to take on both the Magical Girls and the Youma on an even field-and not to mention being crazy enough to see the pattern in such a mind-numbing amount of clichés.

The fastest path into this Advanced Class is thru a combination of Smart and Dedicated Hero basic classes.

*REQUIREMENTS*
To be a Magical Girl Hunter, the character must fill the following criteria.

BAB: +3.
Skill: Knowledge (Arcane Lore) 3 ranks.
Talent: Exploit Weakness.
Special: Must have survived combat with a Mahou Shoujo or a Youma.

*CLASS INFORMATION:*
-Hit Die: 1d8+Con Modifier.
-Action Points: 6+one-half character level, rounded down.
-Class Skills: Craft (Electronic, Mechanical) (Int), Drive (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Investigate (Wis), Jump (Str), Knowledge (Arcane Lore, Behavioral Sciences, Earth and Life Sciences, Physical Sciences, Popular Culture, Technology) (Int), Listen (Wis), Navigate (Int), Profession (Wis), Research (Int), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis).
-Skill Points: 5+Int Modifier.

*-CLASS ADVANCEMENT
THE MAGICAL GIRL HUNTER*
Class Level	BAB	Fort Save	Ref Save	Will Save	Class Features		Def Bonus	Rep Bonus
1		+0	+0		+1		+1		Manhunter (1)		+1		+0
2		+1	+0		+2		+2		Weapon Focus		+1		+0
3		+2	+1		+2		+2		Manhunter (2)		+2		+0
4		+3	+1		+2		+2		Profile			+2		+0
5		+3	+1		+3		+3		M-Files			+3		+1
6		+4	+2		+3		+3		Weapon Specialization	+3		+1
7		+5	+2		+4		+4		Occult Knowledge	+4		+1
8		+6	+2		+4		+4		Manhunter (3)		+4		+1
9		+6	+3		+4		+4		Foxhound		+5		+2
10		+7	+3		+5		+5		Manhunter (4)		+5		+2

*CLASS FEATURES*
-MANHUNTER: When the Magical Girl Hunter sets his sights on someone, they just won't stop until finishing her. When taking a job, the Magical Girl Hunter must chose one particular subject (Magical Girl, Youma, whatever). Then he will have +1 on all rolls regarding his prey until he finishes him/her off. If handling a team, he must choose at the moment you take the job a specific member among the girls of the team.
At Level 2, the Magical Girl Hunter can choose 2 subjects. At level 8, he can choose 3 subjects. At Level 10, he can choose 4 subjects.

-WEAPON FOCUS: The Magical Girl Hunter obtains the Weapon Focus class feature, providing the benefit of the feat of the same name. The Magical Girl Hunter adds +1 to all rolls made using his selected weapon.

-PROFILE: By making a Gather Information check (DC 15) when talking to witnesses of an event, the Magical Girl Hunter compiles a rough mental picture of the suspect. This mental picture provides a physical description, including distinguishing markings and visible mannerisms. Success makes the profile accurate, at least concerning a particular suspect as seen by witnesses. (For this Gather Information check, no money changes hands).
The Magical Girl Hunter can expand the profile by making an Investigate check (DC 15) involving the event’s scene or other evidence linked to the suspect. If successful, the Magical Girl Hunter combines eyewitness accounts with forensic evidence to develop a profile of the suspect’s method of operation. This provides a +2 circumstance bonus on any skill checks made to uncover additional evidence or otherwise locate and capture the suspect.

-M-FILES: Through either gossip with other hunters or personal experience and researches, you possess a large amount of information about many magical girls (be it a computer database, a journal, whatever). When you take a job, upon the first days of investigative job, you make an Investigate roll DC 18. Success means you can relate your current target’s modus operandi with that of another Magical Girl or Youma you have already crossed swords with (or you have heard about) in days past... been there, done that... but this time you can do it better: +2 on all combat rolls against her.

-WEAPON SPECIALIZATION: A Magical Girl Hunter gains Weapon Specialization with the selected Focus weapon. The Magical Girl Hunter gets a +2 bonus on damage rolls with the weapon.

-OCCULT KNOWLEDGE: The Magical Girl Hunter gains a +1 competence bonus per character level on Research and Knowledge (Arcane Lore) checks

-FOXHOUND: Through constant contact with magical girls, you have developed a sort of sixth sense to "sniff" them. Whenever you encounter a not-transformed magical girl, you are entitled to an instinctive Intelligence roll, DC 20 (secretly rolled by the GM). Success means you identify her as a magical girl. Also, you are able to see through their magical disguises: after any encounter with a magical girl, if you ever meet her in her non-magical persona (or an alternate transformation), you are entitled to automatic Spot and Intelligence rolls to recognize her, if looking for her in a crowd or street, the difficulty can go from 20-30 according to the situation and the crowd, and if met face-to-face, the difficulty is a mere 18. The GM is free to adjust the difficulties according to how drastic is the change.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

The following two are taken from the 'Elysyum Nebula' setting over at the WOTC Threads, modded to this setting (I'd appreciate help w/the PDCs, please):

*Cadillac-Gage XF-2113 ‘Myrmidon’ Light Mecha Suit.*






The ‘Myrmidon’ was created in the main Cadillac Gage facilities out of retro-engineered Fiction technology. It primarily serves as a light infantry support mecha, replacing an armored vehicle on the battlefield, or on situations where high mobility is absolutely required, like CQB, urban combat and rapid insertions. Cause it has been cobbled together from and is equipped with mostly Pre-Vanishing weapons technology, it is sort of low-end in the ‘mecha’ damage scale. Still, it compensates by being cheap enough and simple enough to mass-produce quickly and maintain by large numbers.
Standard tactics with the ‘Myrmidon’ is to deploy in squads and support moving infantry by laying down cover fire, or raid infantry positions that could endanger other mecha.

A ‘Myrmidon’ installed with a standard equipment package has its price at DC .

Size: Large.
Superstructure: Alumisteeel.
Armor: Duraplastic.
Armor Penalty: -5.
Strength Bonus: +8.
Speed: 30 feet, fly 100 ft (cl).
Bonus Hit Points: 100.
Hardness: 10.
Bonus to Defense: 
Reach: 10 ft.
Dex Penalty: -.
Base Purchase DC: 40.

_Standard Equipment Package:_ Pilot’s cockpit (torso and back), Class II Sensor System (helmet), M-9 Barrage Chaingun (left arm), PS-25 Tiger Claws (right-arm), jetpack (boots), M79 Grenade Launcher (shoulders), Comm. System (no slots), ammo: 6 50-round HEAP ammo belts for Barrage Chaingun, 6 High Explosive Grenades, 4 Smoke Grenades, 2 White Phosphorous grenades.

*Salusian Company KA-2000 ‘Scourge’ Assault Mecha.*






The Salusian’s first Coreline-produced military assault mecha is a work of (frightening) art: standing at 30 ft. tall, weighting 28, 00 pounds unarmed, and armed with two energy weapons and a rocket launcher, it can be very destructive in the hands of an experienced pilot. The fact that is (as always) designed to show the Salusians’ well-known love for overkill tactics is not hard to notice, either.
Still in its marketing stages, it has nevertheless been deployed on SalCo facilities and a large amount of them has been stockpiled on Quagmire and North Carolina.
On battle, the ‘Scourge’ is used by the Salusians in one of three ways: to stomp/blast a way for infantry to advance, to disable enemy mecha and vehicles, or to ‘soften’ fortifications. More often than not, entire squads of ‘Scourges’ will be deployed for any of the above purposes, even when it would be cheaper to use another vehicle (but if the shoe fits…).

A ‘Scourge’ Assault Mecha installed with a standard equipment package has a Purchase DC of  .

Size: Huge.
Superstructure: Vanadum.
Armor: Duralloy.
Armor Penalty: -8.
Strength Bonus: +16.
Speed: 30 ft, fly 90ft (Cl.)
Bonus Hit Points: 200.
Hardness: 20.
Bonus to Defense: +8.
Reach: 10 ft.
Dex Penalty: -.
Base Purchase DC: 48.

_Standard Equipment Package:_ Pilot’s cockpit (torso and back), Class II Sensor System (helmet), Enigma Sensor Suite (visor), Tsunami 480 Plasma Cannon (left arm), Typhoon 240 Laser Cannon (right-arm), jetpack (boots), M-55 CRUD Rocket Launcher (shoulders), LX-10 Anti-Shock Array (belt), Comm. System (no slots), ammo: 12 Rockets for CRUD Launcher.

And here's my (extremely incomplete) fling at the mecha of my own.

*Northrop-Grumman L-5 Assault Mecha.*






The L-5 was developed out of highly modified plans of the ‘Scourge’ (‘appropiated’ by Northrop-Grumman), with emphasis on at least two tenets: 1) cheaper production, and 2) more adaptability to a variety of threats.
As is, the L-5 packs weapons divided in three groups: anti-personnel, anti-mecha and anti-air, sacrificing the ‘Scourge’s’ anti-shock array and limited flight capabilities in order to fit more weaponry. As well, it is only 20 ft. tall and weights a little less than the ‘Scourge’ (not that it makes any difference if you end up being stepped on).
Some people say that the removal of the Anti-Shock Array itself was the dumbest move by Northrop-Grumman, but the company still has produced a large number of the mech, and has sold them to a number of interested factions.
Tactics involving the L-5 are as simple as with the ‘Scourge’: just point, shoot until the target drops, or shoot up a general area. If everything else fails, try to step on the nuisance. Groups of L-5s will stand apart so not one single EMP attack gets them all, and will split their coverage areas among the group-one maintains an eye on the air, one for mechas, one for personnel.

A Northrop-Grumman L-5 Assault Mecha installed with a standard equipment package has a Purchase DC of .

Size: Huge.
Superstructure: Duralloy.
Armor: Duralloy.
Armor Penalty: -8.
Strength Bonus: +16.
Speed: 30 ft.
Bonus Hit Points: 200.
Hardness: 15.
Bonus to Defense: +8.
Reach: 10 ft.
Dex Penalty: -.
Base Purchase DC: 48.

_Standard Equipment Package:_ Pilot’s cockpit (torso and back), Class II Sensor System (helmet), Enigma Sensor Suite (visor), T-95 Cavalcade Chaingun (left arm), T-95 Cavalcade Chaingun (right arm), (boots), M-55 CRUD Rocket Launcher (shoulders), (belt), Comm. System (no slots), ammo: 12 Rockets for CRUD Launcher, 8 50-round HEAP ammo belts for T-95 Cavalcade Chainguns.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*HIDDEN VILLAGES * ​
_"A Hidden Village is THAT, 'hidden'. I can't tell you where they are, lest rival factions-other Villages, other Ninjas or even the military-come for us. All Nins know this-it's SOP.
What I know, for a fact, is that this ain't where we're from. The forest surrounding my village ain't as big or as dense, the continents are all wrong, and there's huge cities I've never seen before. And all the Alts-c'mon, he's my FRIEND, a COMRADE IN ARMS, all RIGHT?!?
-*cough*-However, we still follow our old codes and training methods-call it what you want, if it works like Chakra, it's Chakra-, and we still manage to make some fine Ninjas. Intel gathering, protection, whatever-we're good at it. No guns for us, though-who needs 'em? Our politics? Dunno. But I'll help whoever asks me.
Thanks for the DVD, though. So it has my name on it, huh? Sasuke's SO gonna have a fit!"_
-Naruto Uzumaki, Ninja of Konoha Hidden Village.

_"What my friend (yeah, you heard me) was trying to say it's that we on the Hidden Villages try to stay away from politics as a whole. The world is full of customers, adn with so many Alternates of us out there, it's hard to define concrete turfs for each Village.
So, customer-wise, it's 'first come, first served'. The series' popularity has helped all villages, in any case (and yes, I know who's name is on the title).
Uzumaki did said it right, we still follow old codes and training. We found from Day 1 that they were extremely useful even here, so if it wasn't broken, why fix it?
Hope that was useful. Huh, do I have the Mark, you ask? Yeah, I do. But it's just a tatoo.
Hey, it means I'm a dangerous person with a hair-trigger dark power. You won't find a better 'back off' sign out there."_
-Sasuke Uchina, Ninja of Konoha Hidden Village.

Location of the Hidden Villages:
-Konohagakure no Sato (Hidden Leaf Village): Japan.
-Kirigakure no Sato (Hidden Mist Village): Norway.
-Otogakure no Sato (Hidden Sound Village): Colombia.
-Iwagakure no Sato (Hidden Rock Village): Argentina.
-Amegakure no Sato (Hidden Rain Village): England.
-Kusagakure no Sato (Hidden Grass Village): Brasil.
-Takigakure no Sato (Hidden Waterfall Village): China.
-Kumogakure no Sato (Hidden Cloud Village): Germany.
-Sunagakure no Sato (Hidden Sand Village): Egypt.
-Yukigakure no Sato (Hidden Snow Village): Alps.
-Hoshigakure no Sato (Hidden Star Village): Russia.

*RULESET:* Frank Vinetti's 'Naruto D20' Conversion. Only Fiction characters from the Naruto Universes can take Chakra specialties.


----------



## Verec

Hmm.  I may have to stat mark 1 Mjolinar armor as a large mecha, but in the meantime, I'll dredge up somthing old for pure shock value.

Classified: Eyes only!
Production and preformance reports on SX-1.
I can now confirm beyond any reasonable doubt that the five Dom mecha that landed a month ago inside the borders of the Pan-African state were destroyed by a mech of non-native construction.  Cortana either found this thing, bought it or brought it with her.  I'm sure that all three options have their own terrors for the Joint Chiefs.  Enclosed are my firepower estimates, and the possible overland speed of this beast.  Interviews with locals have established a rough outline of a vehicle that is built on lines similar to a water strider and built around a single large cannon.  Firepower estimates are above the upper limits of any mecha in service on the planet at this time.  It seems unlikely that anything short of a Gundam or EVA could bring this thing down, and then only by resorting to close combat tactics.

SX-1 Scarab Heavy Assault Mecha
Size: Colossal(-8 Size)
Superstructure: Megatanium
Armor: Covenant Ablative Plating
Armor check penalty:-5
Stregth bonus: +32
Speed 70 feet
Bonus Hit Points 1000
Harness 30
Bonus to defense +10
Reach: 15 feet
Dexterity penalty: -4
Base Purchase DC: 64

Standard Equipment: Class V Sensor system, LX-20 antishock array, Copilot cokpit, Advacned diagnostics, Comm system, Heavy fortification, 2x Super needlers(Pl7, 5d6+2d6  10' splash, +4d6 splash on auto fire, 75 foot range incrament.) 4x needler ammo(100 rounds), 1 Heavy Plasma cannon(Pl7, 12d10 fire damage, single shot, crits same as Tsunami), 4x structural enhancement.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

An excellent weapon of mass mecha terror and Destruction, Vehrec!

Here's an image to go with the Scarab's write-up. That's what I could find, but it shows the Cannon in all its glory.






And now, my rants:

A little mod to the Scarab's write-up, Vehrec: you should give the Heavy Plasma Cannon a 'Single' rate of fire, since it has a charge-up time.

And a couple of questions: what are the stats for the Covenant Ablative Plating? And what do you mean w/'Dom' mecha?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Cortana's 'race'

*'HALO'-Style Artificial Intelligences.*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*A.I.s*

A.I.s excel in a field of work, some are pilots of Captial ships, others teachers, and others military advisors. They all have one thing in common: knowledge. AIs love to research or look at knowledge, just as much attention from humanoid beings.
AIs take appearance of just about anything, from a dancing princess to historic figures from another time.
*
AI traits*
+4 Wis
+4 Int
+2 Cha

*No Str or Dex-*They don't have physical bodies, so normally they cannot roll for Dex or Str. if linked to the Internet, they can form 'digital bodies' who can have Str and Dex (rolled normally), but not out of it.

*Con-*The chips require a power supply to keep functioning. On the Internet, their 'digital body' will start with a Con of 10 (can be raised by level ups, but only that way).

*Power Supply-*A 'HALO'-style A.I. chip can function for 200 hours before recharging, not linked to a computer terminal (for game purposes, power armor an recharge the power supply, but standard armor computers-like those on a 'Land Warrior' armor-or computers who aren't linked to a power supply themselves can't).

*Bonus feat: * 'HALO'-style A.I.s recieve the 'Educated' Feat for free.

*No Physical Body:* A.Is don't have a physical body of their own. Their programming is as well incompatible with the 'Digimon' and 'NetNavi' style of programming. If they have to move from one place to another, they must be carried by someone else, or be installed inside an android body.


----------



## Verec

The Dom was a Duchy of Zeon mech deployed in the One year war.  It had a beam saber, and a bazooka.  It was also a fast overland mech, and more heavily armored than the Zaku, although that isn't saying much.  In the handss of a good pilot it makes for a challenging fight.  However, it is still a mass production mecha and not as manuverable as the GM type used by the Earth Federation.
Covenant armor is based of a ablative crystaline substance that is thin but offers incredable protection, due to the fact it was created using Forerunner Materiel Science.  This subtance offers protection above and beyond that of any other in the rulebook.  +10 Armor, -5 Armor check penalty.  It cannot be produced or bought outside Covenant hands, if they exist in this universe.  If they do, and you somehow get the stuff, it's got a purchase DC of 20+1/2 the mecha's base DC.  It doesn't take paint well, so you're more or less stuck with the pearly light grey color of the armor.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Verec said:
			
		

> The Dom was a Duchy of Zeon mech deployed in the One year war.  It had a beam saber, and a bazooka.  It was also a fast overland mech, and more heavily armored than the Zaku, although that isn't saying much.  In the handss of a good pilot it makes for a challenging fight.  However, it is still a mass production mecha and not as manuverable as the GM type used by the Earth Federation.




They're from the original 'Mobile Suit Gundam ', right? Had to Wikipedia that, since (and I'm quite sorry to say this), I've only managed to view two Gundam series: Wing and G (damn Latin American CN!). However, I suppose that since it's a sort of 'Metaverse', the LaGrange Colonies would have access to MS from the original series.

I'll start with a 'LaGrange Colonies' set of notes right away (thanks for reminding me about 'Gundam', BTW).



			
				Verec said:
			
		

> Covenant armor is based of a ablative crystaline substance that is thin but offers incredable protection, due to the fact it was created using Forerunner Materiel Science.  This subtance offers protection above and beyond that of any other in the rulebook.  +10 Armor, -5 Armor check penalty.  It cannot be produced or bought outside Covenant hands, if they exist in this universe.  If they do, and you somehow get the stuff, it's got a purchase DC of 20+1/2 the mecha's base DC.  It doesn't take paint well, so you're more or less stuck with the pearly light grey color of the armor.




Thus is settled: the Forerunners and everything they left behind is most lethal.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

I'll start up with the rest of Fiction races. Here's my view of the standard D20 Fictions races (for now, just Elves).

*Elves: * ​ 





*Sketch of female Elf in USMC NBC drill, dated 1123 Weeks Post-Vanishing.*

The elves are long-lived, somewhat aloof race, that had managed to add an astounding degree of artistry to everything they do, from language to warfare tactics. On Coreline, a great majority of them had been thrown into a harsh scenario and put so down on their luck that it’s hard to believe that they are considered an incredibly beautiful race-but like other Fiction races that live on Coreline, they have adapted.
Elven artistry has appeared everywhere, in a strange example even in Gangsta rap (admittedly, even if it’s the ‘same old’ at heart, it’s odd to listen to a Tupac cover in Elven).
There’s so many variations of this race out there that it would take forever to mention, so we’ll just cover the ‘main template’ Elf and a few of the variations in here.

Racial Traits:
*--‘Main’ Elf: * So called because they’re the ones with the most closeness to a ‘main template’ of Elves by mainstream Pre-Vanishing Fiction. They are the most ‘middle-of-the-way’ of the bunch, and as such, the more adaptable. They have spreaded all over Coreline, especially on cities like Chicago, Mexico, San Jose, Tokyo and London.
*Ability Score Modifiers: +2 Dexterity, –2 Constitution.
*Medium: As Medium creatures, elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
*Speed: Elf base land speed is 30 feet.
*Immunities: Immunity to magic sleep effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects.
*Low-Light Vision: An elf can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. She retains the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions. 
*Racial Skills: +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks. An elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively looking for it.

*--‘Magical’ Elves: * They are a variation of the ‘Main’ Elf, in that their society has gone on and developed magic as high as technology-to the point that they just cannot interact with the latter as well as the ‘Main’, so they have gone on and stayed away from the cities.
They are located in areas like Scotland, the English countryside, New Zealand and the Alps.
Racially speaking, they are the same as the ‘Main’ elves, with the following exceptions:
*Arcane Skills: Elves automatically gain the Arcane Skills feat as described in Urban Arcana. (The character gains the following class skills, as described under the Mage advanced class: Concentration, Craft (chemical), and Spellcraft. Further, the character gains Use Magic Device as a class skill, as described under the Occultist advanced class.) 
*Magecraft: Elves are naturally gifted in magics and arcana obscura. Elvish spellcaster have a +1 bonus on Difficulty Class to resist for all spells they cast. In addition all Elves can manifest 1 Level 0 spell per day from any spellcaster list. This is in addition to any other spells the character may be able to cast.
*Technophobic: The ‘Magical’ elves are technophobic creatures. They take a -4 species penalty on skill checks that require an understanding of technological items, including Computer Use, Craft (Electronic), Demolitions, Disable Device, Drive, Pilot and Repair checks.
*
+Aquatic Elves: * This  Elven sub-species had adapted to a semi-amphibious lifestyle, being capable to breathe underwater and swim pretty fast. Because of this, they have expanded on several coastal areas (such as Washington, Maine, California, Jamaica, Okinawa and Venice, Italy) and off-coast colonies (most of them abandoned  Pre-Vanishing rigs).
Racial stat-wise, they have all of the same abilites as ‘Main’  Elves, except as follows:
* +2 Dexterity, -2 Intelligence: Aquatic elves are as flexible as their land bound cousins, but their life underwater is one- dimensional fundementally, giving them a penalty to intelligence. 
* Swim 40 feet. 
* Gills: Aquatic elves can survive out of the water for 1 hour per point of Constitution before they start to drown. 
* Low-Light Vision: As ‘Main’ Elves, except its four times the range of humans.

*+Drow Elves:* If there is one variety of Elves out there that is more divided and misunderstood than the Drow, it still has to show face. Countless amounts of Pre-Vanishing fiction shows them as en extreme evil, and so they are prejudiced. But the division inside them is large. Several of them want nothing to do with any pantheons, and have adapted to living on the streets.
Inside the Pantheons, the division is great: there’s the original ones to Lolth and Eilistraee, and there’s a third, rapidly growing one: to an Alternate of Naruto Uzumaki that got ascended (originally) as a prank, and to the prankster’s bad luck, got no turning back. This pantheon actually enforce the Drow to be friends, and eschews conventional magic in favor of Jutsus.
They have all of the same abilites as the Elves, except as follows:
*+2 Dexterity, -2 Constitution, +2 Intelligence, +2 Charisma - Drow elves are almost selectively bred to favor a keen intellect and strong personality. 
Medium: As Medium creatures, drow have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Speed: Drow base land speed is 30 feet.
Immunities: Immunity to sleep spells and similar magical effects, and a +2 racial bonus on saving throws against enchantment spells or effects.
Darkvision: Drow can see in the dark up to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and drow can function just fine with no light at all.
Light Sensitivity: Abrupt exposure to bright light (such as sunlight or a daylight spell) blinds a drow for 1 round. In addition, drow take a –1 circumstance penalty on all attack rolls, saves, and checks while operating in bright light unless equipped especially (with dark glasses, for example).
Racial Skills: +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks. A drow who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively looking for it.
Spell Resistance (Ex): A drow gains Spell Resistance equal to 5 + half her character level (rounding down).
Elven Subtype: For all effects related to race, a drow is considered an elf.

*+Gray Elves: * This particular sub-species of the ‘Magic’ Elf is smarter, haughtier, more experienced magic-wise and bookish.
Their natural preference to avoid physical confrontation and be left alone to expand on their research has made them go to aislated areas like the Tibet and the Argentinean Ands. 
Racial Stats: They have the same abilities as the ‘Magic’ Elf, except for the following>
*+2 Intelligence, -2 Dexterity, -2 Strength, -2 Constitution: Gray elven society favors knowledge and wand mobility over physical strength.
*Their constant research has given them an additional +1 racial bonus to Arcane Skill rolls.

*+Wild Elves:* They are a semi-barbaric variety of Elves, who believe as a whole that everybody Elf (even the ‘magical’ ones) has lost its connection to the woods. Not to say that they despise technology, but that they have taken it and magic as crutches to adapt to the Coreline. They live a nomadic lifestyle, and the few settlements they do have are located in out-of-the-way middle-of-nowhere towns in the Southwest, Brasil and Australia..
They have all of the same abilites as the common elves, except as follows:
* +2 Dexterity, -2 Intelligence: Wild elves have the agility of the other sub-races, but their life in the wild doesn't lead to many geniuses. 
*+1 to Handle Animal (horse), Ride and Survival Skill rolls

*+Wood  (‘Psi’) Elves:* They are the ‘other’ wild elves, the ones that follow your every move in the forests, but you might never see.  They are akin with the ‘Magic’ Elves in that they have reached an innate connection with one of the ‘ethereal’ forces, but in their case, it’s psionics. The fact that psionics are rarer among Elves than magic, and their own desire to be left alone, has made them be extremely reclusive. They live in the forests of the East and West coasts, Colorado, Canada and the Latin Americas.
They have all of the same abilities as the common elves, except as follows.
*+2 Strength, +2 Dexterity, -2 Constitution, -2 Intelligence, -2 Charisma - Wood elves are strong and swift, but their reclusive lifestyle seldom leads to higher learning and social skills. 
*Wood elves gain the ‘Track’ Feat for free.
*Psionic Skills: Elves automatically gain the Psionic Skills feat as described in Urban Arcana. (The character gains the following class skills, as described under the Telepath advanced class: Autohypnosis, Concentration, and Psicraft.) 
*Psionic Abilitiesi: Wood Elves are naturally gifted in psionics. Elvish psionicists have a +1 bonus on Difficulty Class to resist for all psionics they cast. In addition all Elves can manifest 1 Level 0 spell per day from any Psionics list. This is in addition to any other psionics the character may be able to cast.
*Technophobic: The Wood elves are technophobic creatures. They take a -4 species penalty on skill checks that require an understanding of technological items, including Computer Use, Craft (Electronic), Demolitions, Disable Device, Drive, Pilot and Repair checks.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*This is overkill (requires D20 BESM rulebook).*

This one spot is for the two more 'overkill' races statetd yet (well, working on the rest seen in this series, as well). They were made by Malanchon over atthe GoO boards.





There's a reason they are feared, you know...

*Saiyan*

Hailing from a long dead world, the race of warriors known as Saiyans were feared wherever they appeared in their home universe. Originally vile mercenaries, Saiyans now wander the cosmos aimlessly, with no roots to ground them. They are a dying race, and so it is rare to come across more than two or three together. Saiyans live to fight, and nothing makes them happier than to face a great challenge.
Their first appearances in Coreline were the next thing to having thrown nukes. They destroyed multiple towns, blasted holes in the countryside, murdered lots of people as they went on a fighting binge aganist other races and each other. And when people returned from the Vanishing, it stil took a lot to get them under control.

It is not hard to suppose that they are feared A LOT by lesser races, no matter where they stand in a particular conflict.

*Personalities:* Saiyans are loud and aggressive. They often charge blindingly into combat just for the thrill of it. Although not all are bloodthirsty, and there is a surprising number of gentle Saiyans, combat is their life and blood.

*Physical Descriptions:* Saiyans appear as diverse as humans, with many giants in their midst. However, even the smallest among them is strong and compact. Saiyans only grow hair on their heads, which is always black and spiky, and by the time they reach maturity, they no longer grow or regrow any hair. Most Saiyans are also distinguished by a long brown tail usually wrapped around their waist.
It is well-known by those Otaku who survived the 23 Hours that a Saiyan with a tail looking atthe full moon would grow into the Oozaru (Weremonkey) Form, and be incredibly hard to stop. However, for some reason, the moon of Coreline (and other moons in this universe) lack whatever factor is required for the Form to appear.

*Relations:* Saiyans are most often of chaotic alignment. They are self-focused and flippant of others. Many older Saiyans are also evil, who only want to spread more carnage and relish in their physical superiority.
Although there are as many good Saiyans as there are evil Saiyans in Coreline, the fights that Saiyans are known to wage (which can only be described as 'WMD hitting'), unfortunately, has given them a perennial bad rep.

*Adventurers:* Saiyans wander because they have nothing better to do. No longer organized as mercenaries, Saiyans go out to find worthy battles and to develop their inner powers. Some strive to achieve the legendary “Super Saiyan” status (which, thank God, not all of them can achieve. Those who DO, however...).

*Saiyan Traits- Point Cost*
Base Movement: 0
+2 Strength: 1
+2 Constitution: 1
-2 Wisdom: -1
-2 Charisma: -1
Alternate Form (Oozaru): 2
Painful Training: 2
Stubborn Body: 1
+2 to Intimidate Skill Checks: 0.5
+2 to Survival Skill Checks: 0.5
*Total Cost:* 6
*Adjusted Cost:* 0

*Alternate Form (Oozaru/Weremonkey)-* Full Powered Version with the Defects: Blind Fury (3 BP), Involuntary Physical Change (1BP), Restriction (2 BP), and Vulnerability (1 BP). The Attribute gained is Size Change (Growth) +2.
The Vulnerability is the Saiyan’s tail, if it is grabbed, then all the Saiyan’s attributes drop by 2, and the Saiyan feels weak and drowsy. The Tail is a reservoir of Chi for the Saiyan, and under the light of the full moon (Restriction), a Saiyan who still has his tail is forced to transform into the Oozaru Form, in order to empty the body of excess Chi before the Saiyan is burnt up by his own energies (Involuntary Physical Change). The Oozaru is a giant Ape-like form, which suffers from a bestial madness (Blind Fury).
Should the Saiyan lose his tail, he loses the Alternate Form Attribute and all it’s defects. He gains 2 bonus CP instead.

However, the full moon in Coreline doesn’t has whatever is required for the Saiyans to achieve this transformation (it has been theorized that maybe the full moon’s rays in the DBZ universes have an additional frecuency that instill the transformation and that this version of the Moon lacks, but since other kinds of Werecreatures change with ease, this has not been proven).

*Painful Training-* Saiyans grow stronger from near death experiences. Whenever they are brought to negative HP, then recovers without dying, Saiyans gain a special experience bonus. This is calculated by how many hit points below zero the Saiyan reached, multiplied by their character level, and multiplied again by 100. For stronger campaigns, a DM may choose to let the Saiyan character gain bonus CP equal to half the negative HP the Saiyan survives. DMs may limit how much experience or CP a Saiyan would receive for self-inflicted wounds. This traits does not prevent a Saiyan from dying like any other character.

*Stubborn Body-* Saiyan bodies are conditioned to ignore many of the rigors of aging. They only receive a –1 penalty to Strength, Dexterity, and Constitution at Old age, and do not suffer any penalties at Middle or Venerable age. Saiyans have a lifespan equal to a Dwarf.

*Namek*




Well, they look freaky...

The quiet and ascetic race known as Nameks are practically legendary, known for their great magic and miracles, until the race nearly died out a millennia ago. No one knows why the race faced extinction, and the Nameks themselves do not talk about it. Now, most Nameks are solitary folk, content to spend their lives tending their planet, although occasionally a Namek learns how to fight, but only to protect. In the deeper outskirts of space roam other Nameks unaffected by the cataclysm, and some of these are arrogant and villainous.
They appeared on Coreline at the same time as the Saiyans, and although the grand majority of them decided to live and let live (moving deep into Asia and Australia), several of them wagered fights as destructive as the Saiyans'. Maybe the fact that most people recognized that Nameks would rather leave them be stopped them from getting the same bad rep as Saiyans.

*Personalities:* Most Nameks are cold and controlled, preferring to let their actions speak for themselves. They also tend to watch and judge others.

*Physical Descriptions:* Quite a distinguishing race, Nameks are green-skinned humanoids with no body hair, two antennae on their foreheads, and tan sections over their body. They often choose loose and simple garment.

*Relations:* Nameks tend to be cold and short-spoken to others, alienating most other by their attitude. However, if one should earn the Namek’s respect, then they have gained a friend for life.

*Alignment:* The Namek’s steely control is the epitome of being Lawful, and most prefer a neutral outlook to the consequences of good and evil.

*Adventurers:* Very few Nameks choose to adventure, although there is an occasional wonderment about the rest of the universe, and that is where most Namek adventurers come from. Rarely does a Namek become concerned about wealth, but personal development is very important to them.

*Namek Traits- Point Cost*
Base Movement: 0
+2 Wisdom: 1
-2 Charisma: -1
Does Not Eat: 1
Elasticity +1: 2
Rejuvenation +1: 1
Heightened Sense (Hearing) +1: 1
+2 to Concentration Skill Checks: 0.5
+2 to Listen Skill Checks: 0.5
Total Cost: 6
Adjusted Cost: 0


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

*blast of violet-tinged silver flame erupts from thin air*

Whoa. Crowded room. Now: 







			
				Vehrec said:
			
		

> Dimensional Instability: Reality Decay
> A three block area of Queens was engulfed in a powerful reality decay field today, causing the deaths of several dozen Fictions and over 700 people are still in comas as of this report. Physicists are baffled by the size of the event, but were unable to determine the cause.
> The breakdown of the barriers between the thousands of realities was not an easy or stress free process. And sometimes, its too much even for a robust healthy reality to take. When everything in an area gives way, Fictions and the Vanished are the ones who suffer. Fictions simply disapear (Fortitude DC35 to drop to -1 hp instead) and the Vanished have their minds Fracked over backwards (Will save DC 30 or take 4d6 Wis damage) . Needless to say, this is not considered a nice thing by any streach of the imagination. One of these things destroyed a powerful Ranma alternate, so it seems that there are even more powerful varients out there. Be very afraid.




An adjoinder to this, Marco: However, the phenomenon (happily enough) appears to be restricted for the moment in the Material Plane of origin by unknown means, or at least undisclosed so far to the mortal population (use of the Ultimate Force being about as likely as some kind of multi-pantheonic 'act of the gods' at least where such things apply)


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*DWARVES*​





They were considered in Pre-Vanishing Fiction with the following things: 1) a high degree of technical knowledge, 2) a near-primal distaste for the Elves, 3) a more ‘rough-party-guy’ kind of aloofness. On Coreline, they adapted because they immediately went into reverse-engineering the advanced technology from other Fiction races, and the one from Pre-Vanishing. They have made a reputation by creating technology that is ‘AK-47 reliable’, that is extremely simplistic, but that does the job just as well, and is guaranteed to do the job no matter how much punishment you drive it thru.
On Coreline, there are 3 variations of the Dwarves: the ‘spacer’ Dwarves, the ‘modern’ or ‘techie’ Dwarves and the ‘magic’ Dwarves. Unlike the ‘foolish Elves’, the magic-using Dwarves are not as technophobic.

+‘Spacer’ Dwarf: So called because they first appeared along with the off-world colonies, they have developed their bodies and society slightly different from the other Dwarven societies, in that they make emphasis in ‘find a job, get a crew, keep ‘er flying’.
They have spreaded themselves all other the off-world colonies and the Asteroid Belt.
Racial Traits: They are statistically the same as ‘Modern’ Dwarves except for the following:
*Bonus Feats: Spacer Dwarves obtain the ‘Spacer’ and ‘Zero-G Training’ Feats for free.
*Land Cherries: Spacer Dwarves have been up in space from birth to (hopefully) death. They live among the stars and planetoids with low gravity. As such, their bodies (even if sturdy) are not adapted to go around Earth-like gravity, which can cause temporal dizziness and lack of coordination and stamina, at least at first.
Whenever a Spacer Dwarf gets onto a planet or space station with ‘normal’ (1.0g) gravity or higher, they get a -2 penalty  to any Dexterity and Constitution-based rolls. This penalty disappears after the Spacer Dwarf has been 120 continuous hours on the planet. If the Spacer Dwarf leaves the planet and then returns, the penalty will reappear until another 120 hours have passed.

+’Modern’ (‘Techie’) Dwarves: So called because they have adapted themselves towards the eccentricities of modern technology and lifestyles, they are the most common Dwarf: the hardy tinkerer, the hardy-around-the-edges gadgeteer. Unfortunately, they sacrificed some of their grip on their magical roots in order to obtain their grip on technology (and isn’t THAT such a common thing among ‘advanced civilizations’?). They are pretty much everywhere where technology is widely used, such as Japan and Silicon Valley.
Racial Traits: 
*Ability Score Modifiers: +2 Constitution, –2 Charisma.
Medium: As Medium creatures, dwarves have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
*Speed: Dwarf base land speed is 20 feet. However, dwarves can move at this speed even when wearing medium or heavy armor or when carrying a medium or heavy load (unlike other creatures, whose speed is reduced in such situations).
*Darkvision: Dwarves can see in the dark up to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and dwarves can function just fine with no light at all.
*Heat Resistance: Dwarves are used to extremely hot temperatures. They have a natural Heat Resistance of 5.
*Stability: A dwarf gains a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
*Racial Skills: +2 racial bonus on Craft checks.
*Racial Saving Throw Bonus: +2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison. +2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
*Racial Attack Bonus: +1 racial bonus on attack and damage rolls against Ogres.

+’Magic’ Dwarves: So called because they, of all three variations, are the ones that mostly uses magic. They view magic as they view technology: as items that must be meshed together and developed to their utmost degree. As such, they have become one of first races to develop technomagic, and they are –still- the best teachers in the subject in magic courses all around Coreline.
Racial Traits:
They are statistically the same as ‘modern’ Dwarves, except for the following:
*Arcane Skills: Dwarves automatically gain the Arcane Skills feat as described in Urban Arcana. (The character gains the following class skills, as described under the Mage advanced class: Concentration, Craft (chemical), and Spellcraft. Further, the character gains Use Magic Device as a class skill, as described under the Occultist advanced class.) 
*Magecraft: Dwarves are naturally gifted in magics and arcana obscura. Dwarven spellcasters have a +1 bonus on Difficulty Class to resist for all spells they cast. In addition all Dwarves can manifest 1 Level 0 spell per day from any spellcaster list. This is in addition to any other spells the character may be able to cast.


----------



## Verec

*'Mrs Stingray?  A Mousiour Duran is here to see you.'*

When Durandal, as a Halo style AI needs to move around, he uses one of several custom built bodies, using technology right on the bleeding edge.  He's got a couple of combat boomers and one body for just meeting people in.  Here are some stats for what to expect when people attack the second largest stockholder of GENOM, friend of the remnant, opponent of robot rights and one of the world's most reclusive men.

*'Duran' custom boomer*
Traits:  
Immunities: Bioreplicas are immune to mind-influencing effects, poison, sleep, paralysis, stunning, disease, necromancy effects, and any effect that requires a Fortitude save unless the effect also works on objects or is harmless. They are not subject to nonlethal damage, ability damage, ability drain (except as noted under Destruction/Restoration, below), energy drain, or the effects of massive damage. They cannot be raised from the dead (but again, see below).
Repairable: A successful Repair check (DC 30) heals 1d10 points of damage to a bioreplica, and each check represents 1 hour of work.  Duran's nanite infused body also heals 1 point of damage per hour.
Critical Systems: Although they are constructs, bioreplicas have vital areas and critical systems. Consequently, they are subject to critical hits.
Lifelike Appearance: Duran is indistinguishable from a adult Frenchman.  Even when cut open, he appears human right down to a cellular level.

Medium Construct, HD: 12d10+10, Mas:-, Init: +8(+2 equipment, +4 feat, +2 dexterity) Defense: 19 (+1 natural, +2 dexterity, +6 forcefield), touch: 18, flat footed: 17, BAB: 15/10/5, Grp: +19/+14/+9, Attack: +19/+14/+9 melee +17/+12/+7 ranged, SQ:Construct traits, Critical systems, darkvission 120', scent, AL: Self, GENOM, Evil, SV: Fort +8, Ref+8, Will+14, AP 10, Rep: +10, Str 18 Dex 15 Con - Int 30 Wis 23 Cha 15
Skills: (just assume that he has at least ten ranks in everything, including decorative basket weaving.  It's easier that way.)
Feats:  Personal Firearms proficiency, Improved initiative, Aircraft operation, Spaceship operations, Educated, Studious, Vehicle Expert.
Sensors: Class VIII
Accessories: vocalizer, built in videophone, wireless Internet link (enables Durandal to remotely upload or download himself into this body as a full round action.  Its a DC 30 Computer use check to do that as a move action and a DC 50 to load as a free action.)

Shortly after the 23 hours, Durandal established himself as Mosiour Duran, a rich Frenchman with interest in GENOM.  Following several questionable but legal property deals, Duran bought out several stockholders outright, paying as much as half a dollar per share more than the going price.  At great price, he obtained not only 30% of the company but also a seat on the board of directors.  And he realized that he needed a butt to place on that seat.  His favorable attitude towards the Colonial Remnant made him a target for a couple of assassination attempts by Cylons, who spent all their time searching his estate for a man who didn't exist.  So he tore their bodies apart, examined the stats on Major Kusanagi's last scraped body, and added everything he could pull from both to make a unique S-44 class boomer.  The S-44 model is totally indistinguishable from a normal human, and only one exists.  The only way to determine it's inhumanity would be a sub cellular analysis.  He made the body as tough as possible so as to make it hard to kill him while he was wearing it, but at the same time leaves nothing to chance.  'Duran' is never seen without a small horde of bodyguards, both human and Boomer.  At the first sign that anything is wrong, he retreats to safety.  It's a safe bet that killing him is a good deal harder than most people would guess.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*GNOMES*​





They were also seen in Pre-Vanishing Fiction as a ‘tinkerer’ race, but in contrast to the Dwarves’ ‘AK-47 reliability’, the Gnomes were sophisticated, advanced, and not a little bit unwilling to use said technology as means for some prank. They like a good life-and they’d like nothing less than a smooth trip to get it.
On Coreline, there’s two versions of the gnomes: the ‘techie’ Gnomes and the ‘magic’ Gnomes. They both represent extremes of the Gnomes’ natural tinkering, because while the ‘techie’ Gnomes have embraced technology to the point of adapting cybernetics to themselves to overcome some biological shortcomings (and in the way, obtain a lot of moolah thru research grants and merchandising), the ‘magic’ Gnomes have developed magic (especially illusionary magic) to a high degree (for which several special effects firm (like ILM) employ them).

+’Techie’ Gnomes: they were called this way because they obtained a high degree of technology knowledge, to the point of making cybergrafts almost second nature among themselves. They are located all over Coreline, but have found a niche on the off-world Colonies.
Racial Traits:
Size: Small.
Ability Modifiers: –2 Strength, +2 Constitution.
Base Speed: 20 feet.
Special Combat Bonuses: Gnomes gain a +1 species bonus on attack rolls against bugbears, goblins (and other goblinoids), and kobolds. Gnomes also gain a +4 dodge bonus to their Defense against giant creatures (such as ogres and trolls); this bonus represents special training that gnomes undergo, during which they learn tricks that previous generations developed in their battles with giants. Note that any time a gnome loses his positive Dexterity bonus to Defense, such as when he’s caught flat-footed, he loses this dodge bonus, too.
Bonus Feat: ‘Techie’ Gnomes receive the ‘Cybertaker’ Feat for free.
Low-Light Vision: Gnomes can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. They retain the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions.
Skill Bonuses: Gnomes gain a +2 species bonus on Listen checks. Gnomes who have one or more ranks in the Craft (mechanical) and Craft (electrical) skills also gain a +2 species bonus on Craft (mechanical) and Craft (electrical) checks.

+’Magic’ Gnomes: So called because they have gone the ‘other’ way of the spectrum and forged a heavy amount of advanced magic, although they specialize in illusionary magic. They are located all over the British Isles, especially because they don’t like to wander too far off from their homelands (or where they first appeared during the Hours).
Size: Small.
Ability Modifiers: –2 Strength, +2 Constitution.
Base Speed: 20 feet.
Special Combat Bonuses: Gnomes gain a +1 species bonus on attack rolls against bugbears, goblins (and other goblinoids), and kobolds. Gnomes also gain a +4 dodge bonus to their Defense against giant creatures (such as ogres and trolls); this bonus represents special training that gnomes undergo, during which they learn tricks that previous generations developed in their battles with giants. Note that any time a gnome loses his positive Dexterity bonus to Defense, such as when he’s caught flat-footed, he loses this dodge bonus, too.
Illusion Mastery: Add +1 to the Difficulty Class for all saving throws against Illusion spells cast by gnomes.
Speak with Animals: Once per day, a gnome can use speak with animals to speak with a burrowing mammal (a mole, gopher, ground hog, and so forth). It has a duration of 1 minute, and the gnome is considered a 1st-level caster when he uses this spell-like ability, regardless of his actual level.
Low-Light Vision: Gnomes can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. They retain the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions.
Saving Throw Bonus: Gnomes gain a +2 species bonus on saving throws against illusions.
Skill Bonuses: Gnomes gain a +2 species bonus on Listen checks. Gnomes who have one or more ranks in the Craft (pharmaceutical) and Knowledge (Earth and Life Sciences) skills also gain a +2 species bonus on their checks.
Bonus Feats: Gnomes gain the bonus feat Archaic Weapons Proficiency.
Gnomes with Charisma scores of 10 or higher gain the bonus feat Magical Heritage.

*HALFLINGS:*​





This particular race is only encountered on one country: New Zealand. This is because they don’t have a large desire (but some would rather call that ‘fear’) to leave their rather comfy lifestyles, and villages, for the search of adventure. Their villages do, however, produce some impressive quantities of food products, enough for the Halfling communities to have a solid grip on the small territory they cover. However, some of the ‘tallest’ races have shown some desire to take the Halflings’ lands (although most of them are just dark jokes), and so, the Halflings’ communities have started to train a small self-defense army for themselves.

Size: Small. Halflings gain a +1 size bonus to Defense, a +1 size bonus on attack rolls, and a +4 size bonus on Hide checks. They suffer a –4 size penalty on grapple checks. Halflings must use smaller weapons than humans use, and their lifting and carrying limits are three-quarters of those of a Medium character.
Ability Modifiers: –2 Strength, +2 Dexterity.
Base Speed: 20 feet.
Special Combat Bonuses: Halflings gain a +1 species bonus on attacks with thrown weapons and slings.
Saving Throw Bonuses: Halflings gain a +1 species bonus on all saving throws. In addition, they gain an additional +2 morale bonus on saving throws against fear.
Skill Bonuses: Halflings gain a +2 species bonus on Climb, Jump, Listen, and Move Silently checks.
Bonus Feat: Halflings gain the bonus feat Archaic Weapons Proficiency.

*GOBLINS:*​





On Coreline, they have decided to use their large numbers and become the one thing they can truly be: troops. On every conflict Post-Vanishing, such as the Central-American Wars and the Zero-One raid, there were Goblins there. They have built a reputation as mercenaries, and what determines the loyalty of a Goblin on Coreline might be the size of your wallet as much as your motivation.
Even then, some of them are not *that* stupid. They are still guns-for-hire, yeah, but not dumb enough to throw their lives away for no reason (or just charge head-long into a fight). It is this (relative) minority that is more sought after by contracting companies and the common street-variety ‘needy person’.
Racial Traits:
Size: Small.
Ability Modifiers: –2 Strength, +2 Dexterity, –2 Charisma.
Base Speed: 30 feet.
Darkvision: Goblins can see in the dark up to 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and goblins can function with no light at all.
Skill Bonus: Goblins gain a +4 species bonus on Move Silently checks.
Bonus Feat: Goblins are keenly aware of their surroundings and gain the bonus feat Alertness.

*THE ‘HANS’*​
On Coreline and Fictions universes, sometimes, Humans and other species marry. Sometimes, crimes occur. And sometimes, experiments are performed. Whatever happens, the legacy, however enduring, is easy to see: hybrids between Humans and said species. With special abilities and adaptability gained from both species, they consider their mixed legacy to be both a blessing and a curse.
On Coreline, the ‘Hans’ (so called because of the Japanese term for ‘Half’ or ‘Hybrid’) are all on the same wagon, especially because sometimes one or other bloodline is misunderstood, and they have to choose which species to try to stand up to. As such, they consider whatever friends they have to be a valuable commodity.
There’s as many hybrids out there as there are races in Coreline, so this block is made to show a small number of them.

Half-Elves:  This text describes the “main” half-elf, and although the other elven races have had their share of half-breeds (the half-drow being one of them), its nonetheless the main elf the one who has the majority of recorded cases.
+ “Main” Half-Elf: 
Racial Traits:
*Medium-Size: As Medium-sized creatures, half-elves have no special bonuses or penalties due to size.
*Half-elves speed is of 30 feet.
*Low-Light Vision: Half-elves can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight and similar conditions of poor illumination. They retain the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions.
*+1 racial bonus on Listen, Search and Spot checks: Half-elves DO NOT have the elf’s ability to notice secret doors by simply passing near them. Half-elves have keen senses, but not as keen as those of an elf.
*Elven Blood: For all special effects and abilities, a half-elf is considered an elf. A half-elf can, for example, use magic weapons and items with racially-specific elven powers as if they were elves.
*Immunity to sleep spells and similar magical effects, and a +1 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects.

+Half-Drow: Seen by the most backwards of elves (and, sometimes, other half-elves) as the result of an unholy matrimony, the half-drow are the other recorded majority for other half-elf births. Although some of them have come from evil drow, the majority of half-drow are from “good” ones, and-thanks to this-it is not a rare occurrence to find small chapels to Elistratree inside hospitals, next to the maternity wards, and for half-drow to be treated as equals (at least by other half-elves).
Racial Traits are like half-High Elves, except for the following:
*Medium-Size: As Medium-sizes creatures, half-drow have no special bonuses or penalties due to size.
*Half-drow speed is of 30 feet.
*Darkvision: Half-drow can see in the dark up to 40 feet. Darkvision is black-and-white only, but it is otherwise like normal vision, and half-drow can function just fine with no light at all.
*+2 racial bonus to Will saves against spells and spell-like abilities.
*Light Blindness (Ex) - Abrupt exposure to bright light like the spell daylight or sunlight blinds a half-drow for 1 round. While operating in bright light, they recieve a -1 circumstance penalty to all attacks, saves, and checks unless using protective devices, such as dark glasses.

Half-Orcs: They usually come from far-off areas in Fiction universes and Coreline, where law is a little more lax. And let’s not say that they’re barbarians, but it’s easy to see that they have obtained the impulsiveness for action of their orcish relatives.
Racial Traits:
*+2 Strength, -2 Intelligence, -2 Charisma.
*Medium-Sized.
*Half-Orc base speed is 30 feet.
*Darkvision: Half-orcs can see in the dark up to 60 feet. Darkvision is black-and-white only, but it is otherwise like normal sight, and half-orcs can function just fine with no light at all.
*Orc Blood: For all special effects and abilities, a half-orc is considered an orc. For example, a half-orc can use special orc weapons or magic items with racial-specific orc powers as if they were orcs.
*Bonus Feat: Half-orcs gain the bonus feat Archaic Weapons Proficiency.

Inu-Youkai Hanyous: This particular kind of hybrids, insofar, only exist in Japan. They represent the race that is Rumiko Takahashi’s character, Inu Yasha, and a number of ACCs. They are loud and rather rude, but they are pretty nasty short-range fighters. It is, however, the fact that their demonic blood is just waiting for the right moment to come out and tear everything apart, that keeps a large number of them incommunicado from the world at large. Which –for some- suits them just fine.
Inu-Youkai Hanyous have the following racial traits:
*+4 Str. Their Youkai heritage makes hanyou exceptionally strong.
*+2 Dex. Their youkai heritage also makes Hanyou very agile.
*-2 Wis. The youkai blood clouds the minds of Hanyou.
*-4 Cha. Because of their youkai heritage, most people hate and often try and kill Hanyou. This prejudice, combined with the isolation it imposes upon them, make them very bad at social interaction.
*All Hanyou have extremly sharp senses, and have Scent and receive a +2 Racial bonus on Spot, Search, and Listen checks.
*Hanyou recover much faster than normal people. Hanyou regain 1 hp/level+con modifier every hour.
*Claws: All Hanyou deal base 1d6 when fighting unarmed. For Martial Artists and any other class with higher than normal Unarmed damage, the hanyou will always deal one category higher than his level indicates.
*Human Form: Once per month, at a phase of the moon chosen by the player at creation, the hanyou becomes fully human. He loses the +4 Str, +2 Dex bonuses, and loses his sharp senses [Bonus of Spot, Listen, Search, and Scent feat]. He loses his claw damage. He also gains a +4 Cha bonus as long as he is in human form, because his youkai heritage is not apparent. He also gains a +2 Wisdom bonus because his demonic blood is no longer clouding his mind. This lasts from nightfall till sunrise.
*Youkai Form: When a Hanyou with 10 HD or more has his life seriously threatened [GM's call], his Youkai blood takes full control. He gains a massive +10 to Str, Dex and Con. He instantly regains full HP, including the addtional HP from his Con modifier. His Int, Wis, and Cha are reduced by (2*number of times transformed)[Special note: This doesn't affect his Will save, but otherwise full effects apply]. His unarmed attack now deals 1d10. The first time this transformation happens, the hanyou will mostly rememeber himself, and can control his actions. But as his Int, Wis and Cha drop with each successive transformation, he becomes more of a mindless killing machine. A strong shock or knocking the Hanyou unconscious can bring him back into normal state.
*Level Adjustment: +2.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

A fairly important question here:



			
				Vehrec said:
			
		

> Dimensional Instability: Reality Decay
> A three block area of Queens was engulfed in a powerful reality decay field today, causing the deaths of several dozen Fictions and over 700 people are still in comas as of this report. Physicists are baffled by the size of the event, but were unable to determine the cause.




You don't by any chance mean the purely Post-Vanishing human physicists in the community, do you? Because if *Washu-chan* and such *truly don't know* the cause of this w/ their resources, then, well......*shakes head*.....we're pretty much screwed, 23 Hours notwithstanding.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Aquarius Alodar said:
			
		

> A fairly important question here:
> 
> You don't by any chance mean the purely Post-Vanishing human physicists in the community, do you? Because if *Washu-chan* and such *truly don't know* the cause of this w/ their resources, then, well......*shakes head*.....we're pretty much screwed, 23 Hours notwithstanding.




Maybe Vehrec didn't meant that, or maybe it's one of those 'no matter how smart I am, I'm not finding the 'off' switch' kinda things. Oh, well, aside from that, I suppose that everything else is cool with the Instability, and I'll add it (and the rest) later.

BTW, what do ya think of the races? The Inu Hanyou one is pretty powerful, I know, but I think that the fact that they've got the whole 'demon blood' part kinda helps with the balancing.


----------



## Verec

Does Washuu understand what happens and why it does when reallity goes all pear shaped and starts unraveling?  The answer to that is a definative MAYBE.  Besides, its more there for dramatic tenssion because of the rarity, not as an actual threat.

And I wouldn't presonally treat the Inu-yasha halfbreeds as races per say.  They strike me as being unpredictable genetically, and besides, how many of them can there be?
Ok, I'm chossing to ignore the 10,000 bad Mary Sues that infest Inuyasha fanfics but can you blame me?  As uber as the original is, I don't feel comfortable with a bunch of unstable knock-offs running around.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

Verec said:
			
		

> Does Washuu understand what happens and why it does when reallity goes all pear shaped and starts unraveling?  The answer to that is a definative MAYBE.  Besides, its more there for dramatic tenssion because of the rarity, not as an actual threat.
> 
> And I wouldn't presonally treat the Inu-yasha halfbreeds as races per say.  They strike me as being unpredictable genetically, and besides, how many of them can there be?
> Ok, I'm chossing to ignore the 10,000 bad Mary Sues that infest Inuyasha fanfics but can you blame me?  As uber as the original is, I don't feel comfortable with a bunch of unstable knock-offs running around.





Okay, to start with, your comment about the Hanyous is very much agreed with. As for your answer on the Instablity: thanks. Just a random 'oh, frell' moment on my part there.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Aquarius Alodar said:
			
		

> Okay, to start with, your comment about the Hanyous is very much agreed with. As for your answer on the Instablity: thanks. Just a random 'oh, frell' moment on my part there.




Hanyous: just as the Red-Eyes (post to come soon) is pretty much a race of Rei and Kaworu clones, the Hanyous could just easily be a 'race' of Inu alts and based ACCs (who, well, considering the way the world is, have gone so far into changing themselves from the 'templates' that is hard to believe they are (or were) IY). In any case, well.... packing a heavy-caliber gun, than, becomes a good idea around them.

In any case, if you want to, then I'll erase it or change the flavor text, then.

And a series that my cousin wants me to add to this mess: Avatar. Have a couple of ideas concerning a mini-Fire Nation here, and found a couple of rules for (pseudo) Bending.
As soon as I brush them, I'll add them here.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> Hanyous: just as the Red-Eyes (post to come soon) is pretty much a race of Rei and Kaworu clones, the Hanyous could just easily be a 'race' of Inu alts and based ACCs (who, well, considering the way the world is, have gone so far into changing themselves from the 'templates' that is hard to believe they are (or were) IY). In any case, well.... packing a heavy-caliber gun, than, becomes a good idea around them.
> 
> In any case, if you want to, then I'll erase it or change the flavor text, then.




Very good counterpoint there, so I'd say: carry on as is.



			
				marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> And a series that my cousin wants me to add to this mess: Avatar. Have a couple of ideas concerning a mini-Fire Nation here, and found a couple of rules for (pseudo) Bending.
> As soon as I brush them, I'll add them here.




I've also had a couple of ideas for 'Switzerland'-esque powers in the heaving dung storm that is this alternate Earth, circa November 5, 2003 (well, the campaign *does* begin at most a year Post-Vanishing, as you originally stated):1, 2 (w/more to follow.....or not)

Edit: And political entity  number three.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Switzerland: The Confederation of Magic. Like the Neo-African State, Switerland was taken over by beings from Fantasia, the Labyrinth and Oz during the 23 Hours and then was reformed into a nation of their own, led by the Childlike Empress (Mr. 'Triple-B' and Dorothy are their ambassadors). Post-Vanishing theorists have published their beliefs that those artifacts and beings from Fantasia that appeared on Coreline were brought here by what was (at the time of the Hours) believed to be the 'Nothing'.
The Confederation has an open-arms policy for magical Fictions of all kinds, and has inherited Switzerland's neutrality policy.

Eastern Germany: Neo-Amestris. The nation has been reformed to reflect a 'modernized' version of the nation seen in 'Full Metal Alchemist', and the most-practiced type of magic in the country is FMA-style 'Alchemy'. Western Germany and several other surrounding countries distaste the Neo-Amestrians' views towards Anthropomorphic races, Moreaus and bio-technology users (since bio-tech's 'Human Alchemy' and Moreaus are 'Chimeras', in their point of view), aside from the fact that they openly use the term 'Fuhrer' for their appointed President-and needless to say, most other 'modern' Fictions know enough of WW2 to have the term give them a bad feeling.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> Switzerland: The Confederation of Magic. Like the Neo-African State, Switerland was taken over by beings from Fantasia, the Labyrinth and Oz during the 23 Hours and then was reformed into a nation of their own, led by the Childlike Empress (Mr. 'Triple-B' and Dorothy are their ambassadors). Post-Vanishing theorists have published their beliefs that those artifacts and beings from Fantasia that appeared on Coreline were brought here by what was (at the time of the Hours) believed to be the 'Nothing'.
> The Confederation has an open-arms policy for magical Fictions of all kinds, and has inherited Switzerland's neutrality policy.




Given what I've seen of these three movies (OK, two movies and one very extensive book/comic series; Judy Garland, gods be thanked, does not count here) Switzerland is, in any event, simply a beachhead for the above realities, at least as far as a closed meeting of the UN Security Council is concerned, and a beachhead it shall remain. 



			
				marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> Eastern Germany: Neo-Amestris. The nation has been reformed to reflect a 'modernized' version of the nation seen in 'Full Metal Alchemist', and the most-practiced type of magic in the country is FMA-style 'Alchemy'. Western Germany and several other surrounding countries distaste the Neo-Amestrians' views towards Anthropomorphic races, Moreaus and bio-technology users (since bio-tech's 'Human Alchemy' and Moreaus are 'Chimeras', in their point of view), aside from the fact that they openly use the term 'Fuhrer' for their appointed President-and needless to say, most other 'modern' Fictions know enough of WW2 to have the term give them a bad feeling.




As a close friend of mine might put it: _Mattsu_. Still, they certainly would seem to rank above the KOTT and this worldline's version of the Avengers of Humanity in terms of immediate military threat, I suppose.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Probably, within the borders of Neo-Amestris, though (but knowing how much of a bastard the Homunculus known as 'Fuhrer Bradley' is, expect all kinds of skeletons in the closet-a lot of them that had already been seen during the series, some more 'modern').

On the bright side, Alchemy now draws from the same type of ambient energy that does the Psionics and Magic (I thought that in the series it was believed to be souls or something, right?).

NOTE> WHFrak does 'Matsu' means? 'Damn'?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Edited some of the above posts (added several races w/illustrations and Hakubi Customs depiction), and now:

*GENETIC INFANTRYMEN (Gen.I.s).*​




*Depiction of Genetic Infantryman in action, made Pre-Vanishing.*

Developed on an alternate universe for nothing but war, they are tough, efficient… and expendable. Created in their home universe by one of the factions of a civil war in a planet that was hit day in and day out for the better part of two decades with biological and chemical weaponry, their chief advantage over any other kind of ‘super-soldier’ enclave out there in Coreline is their immunity to all kinds of chemical-biological attack.

Nick-named ‘the Blue Men’ (or ‘the Smurfs’ in the street), they have been believed to be all but exterminated in their home universe. However, they have appeared in Coreline by the lots and were immediately drafted into the English SAS (the main unit using them has been nick-named the ‘Blue Men Group’). Their implanted ‘soulchip’ technology has become researched and has become a standard of several other units and agencies.

*Racial Traits.*
*+2 Str, +2 Con, -2 Wis. Genetic Infantrymen are tough and strong, but were designed to be ‘grunts’ in other aspects.
*+6 bonus to resist biological/chemical weapon effects: The atmosphere of their former planet was nothing but one humongous cloud of toxins. They were designed to all but walk thru them unharmed.
*+2 bonus to resist radiation effects. Strangely, the war over on their homeworld used little nuclear weaponry and on a limited scale, and this part of their design wasn’t as big as the toxic resistance aspects.
*Resistance to Energy (acid) 10: A side-effect of said warfare was a massive production of acid rains.
*Starting cybernetics: Soulchip. All G.I.s have it implanted from development, in order to ‘reduce costs’ in training new soldiers. Just clone, plug and go.

*New technology.

Fast-Growth Cloning*
One of the many technologies Fictions have access to is the ability to grow clones at an extremely accelerated rate, thru the use of muscle electro-stimulation. Although on several universes cloning has been established as easy and even dirt-cheap, the fast-growing is still in its prototype stages, especially in Coreline.
This allows a body to be completely regrown, without any ability adjustments due to level, enhancements (excluding genetic engineering) or damage being applied, within 2d4 days.
The body will be mindless, however.
*Cost: * 35.
*Restriction: * None

*Memory Engram Recording*
The brain is a highly complex organ. With the furrows and ridges of the brain, as well as stored electrical and chemical charges making up personality, memory and intelligence.
With advanced tissue mapping and imaging, electrostatic mapping, and neuro-chemical tracking, the science of recording the "person" from the brain has been advancing in long steps. Sadly, at the time it is expensive, and care must be taken from keeping the recording from awakening. Those recordings that ‘wake up’ usually hit the virtual "panic button" and request either being put back to sleep, or petition for Artifical Sentience Status.
This keeps all skills, feats, muscle memory, etc at the time of the recording. When combined with the Fast-growth cloning, this allows a PC to be technologically resurrected if they are killed.
*Cost:* 30.
*Restriction: * Licensed (+1).

*Soulchip*
(Extremely) rapid advances in neural mapping courtesy of retro-engineered Fiction technology, the Soulchip is a spinoff technology of the Mental Engram Recording (above) science, and represents a massive leap in recovering those who have died.
In use solely by the military (and some other shadowy organizations) at this time, as the procedure is experimental at best, and the long-term psychological effects are unknown, this chip stores the person's memories of whom it is implanted in.
When the person is killed, the soulchip is designed to do one of two things: one is to broadcast a high-powered, highly compressed signal to an established computer (a.k.a. "Soul Catcher") via an FTL communications wave, where it is recorded.
If for whatever reason the Soulchip cannot perform the communication, they go to ‘backup mode’, where they retain the person’s memories for a passing subject (usually a fellow soldier) to retrieve the chip and carry it to a safe location where they will be downloaded. A tiny built-in A/V sensor system and speaker allow the recorded personality to communicate.
Combined with Force Growth Cloning, a dead character can be back in action within 2d4 days.
*Cost:* 35.
*Restriction:* Military (+3)

*Soulchip Socket*
Sometimes the personality that is inside the Soulchip will desire to help whoever picked it up, and sometimes it will be necessary to link it up to something (to keep it powered, or for it to help).
The Soulchip Socket Gadget can be added to both a weapon or a piece of gear, and allows a Soulchip to be connected to said devices. If added to a piece of gear, the Soulchip’s personality can make rolls in case of the character (using the personality’s skills), or can fire the weapon (using the personality’s BAB and feats, such as Burst Fire and Autofire-if the weapon allows for them to be used). A piece of gear or weapon can only have one Soulchip Socket. The Gadget also adds a basic set of sensors to the piece of gear and the weapon,if they lack it, for the personality to see its surroundings.
*DC Modifier:* +4.
*Restriction:* Military (+3).

*33-S BOOMER*​




*Depiction of the 33-S Boomer 'Sylvie', taken from her Core Universe series, 'Bubblegum Crisis'.*

They were built originally as 'sexaroids', but were banned in their core universes' Earth because they had a little 'something extra': they could link with other computers-most specifically, those of advanced weaponry.
On Coreline, thanks to the massive advent of 'construct' and 'Artificial Intelligence' Fictions, the 33-S Boomers have managed to obtain a semblance of belonging, but there's also lots of people who hate them, both from their home universes and from others (for example, the Colonial Remnant slander of "Toaster" is now applied to both them and any Cylons that are on Coreline). As well, since they are still only being produced mainly by Genom (although Stingray Industries has started a limited production run of 33-Ss), they stil feel that they are 'owned' and are searching for their 'freedom' from the megacorp.

*Racial Traits:*
**Type: * Humanoid (Construct).
*Medium-Sized.
*+2Dex, +2 Cha, -2 Wis.
*30 ft. Speed.
**Computer Link (Ex): * 33-S Boomers can connect to other computers and access them faster then a normal operator. To connect, the 33-S Boomer must use specialized interface systems or improvise a connection using a wire. In order to do so, the 33-S Boomer must cut thru its skin to access its internal interface ports, doing 1 point of damage to itself.
Once connected, the 33-S Boomer can do a computer-based task taking 1 or more minutes in a full round, while a task requiring 1 or more hours takes 1 minute. The 33-S cannot move during this connection, and so, it loses its Dexterity bonus to Defense, aside from a -2 to any other actions, since it must concentrate for the interface to work.
Disconnecting takes a move action.
**Hypnotic Eyes (Ex): * A specialized laser-based luminescence mechanism inside the eyes of the 33-S Boomer allows it a limited hypnotic effect. To do so, the 33-S must do a gaze attack roll, range 30 feet, with the target making a Will saving throw (DC 10 + ½ 33-S’s level + 33-S’s Cha modifier). If the roll is failed, the gazed character will be charmed with one simple command (like ‘go to sleep’ or ‘forget you saw me’).
**Fangs:* A 33-S Boomer is equipped with retractable fangs to draw blood. These fangs deal 1d4 (piercing) damage.
**Blood Dependency (Ex):* A ‘failsafe’ device created by Genom to prevent ‘rogue’ 33-S Boomers from ‘going too far’ (or rather, to insure their slavery), it is attributed to a programmed ‘seal-off’ of the 33-S’s capabilities to produce its own blood.
A 33-S with this system still activated is slightly anemic. A 33-S with this system activated cannot regain lost hit points naturally, furthermore each day that the damage goes unhealed the 33-S loses one hit point. If a 33-S has a steady supply of blood (artificial or natural-at least must take a pint once per day) it can heal regularly. The 33-S doesn’t obtains any bonuses from drinking blood after the system is deactivated, or a higher amount.
A 33-S must also obtain blood once a month to maintain its metabolic processes (again, it must be at least a pint).

For the Blood Dependency system to be deactivated, specialized software must be downloaded into the 33-S. Stingray Industries-manufactured 33-S Boomers already have such a software downloaded, while Genom-manufactured 33-S’s do not. This software is highly guarded inside Genom and S.I. R&D facilities.
**Skill Bonus: * 33-S Boomers have a +1 bonus to Computer Use and Bluff skills.
*Level Adjustment:* +2.

*ZENTRAEDI*
Micronized and Large-Sized Zentraedi holding a conversation (taken in the Colombian Jungle, 23 days Post-Vanishing.)





Created in their home universe by the Tirolian Robotech Masters, they are a giant genetically-enginnered warrior race, considered disposable and following the mandates of a history filled with lies. When they first arrived to Earth, they did so searching for a ship lost to them, which had by then been refitted by the local humans to fight back. All of the following fighting revealed several things, such as their genetic similarities with humans, the humans’ unending (and near-maddening) resourcefulness, and the fact that, for all the power available to them, the Zentraedi’s creators should have thought of giving them something like ‘pop culture’.

The Zentraedi that had appeared in Coreline come from many alternate timelines regarding the series (funnily, though, that they have been the newest representatives of the whole ‘Robotech-vs.-Macross’ rivalry that has known to a good deal of Anime fans Pre-Vanishing), in either of two sizes: the standard ‘super-size’ Zentraedi and the ‘micronized’ Zentraedi. 
Another large distinction also appears between their appearance during the 23 Hours and a short time Post-Vanishing, when a good number of the Zentraedi have adapted to Earth culture-especially after losing a number of fights to the ‘Minmay Tactic’ or quick-talking. 
Units and teams that have obtained Zentraedi say that they can be ‘loyal, reliable, and in time even amiable, but those first times you wanna crack a joke at them is a pain.’

*Racial Traits*
*-Micronized Zentraedi and general traits:*
*Medium-Sized Humanoids.
*Speed of 30 ft.
*+2 Strength or Dexterity, +2 Constitution, -2 Charisma: they have been brought up as warriors for countless generations, and so, it’s pretty hard to them to show a soft side. 
*Newly-appeared Zentraedi may not select Charismatic Hero or Charismatic Ordinary as their first class: again, warrior upbringing. Their concept of ‘charisma’ mostly comes down to being on the right side of a weapon when making an order.
After a time of exposure (roughly three or four months), Zentraedi have enough of a grasp on the concept of ‘charisma’ to ‘give it a shot’. The GM might then let the Zentraedi cross-class into the Charismatic Hero or Charismatic Ordinary classes, but not before.
*All Zentraedi must select either the Emergency Services, Military, or Technician occupations. And again, their upbringing. For them, it’s just the battlefield and how to survive on it.
*Newly-appeared Zentraedi suffer a -2 penalty to all Bluff, Disguise, Forgery, Gather Information, Knowledge (art, behavioral sciences, business, current events, earth and life sciences, physical sciences, popular culture, streetwise, theology and philosophy), Perform, and Sense Motive checks.
After a time of exposure (roughly three or four months), they might have become acclimated to Earth culture, and these penalties may be reduced to -1 or eliminated altogether at the GM's discretion.
*Zentraedi suffer a permanent -2 penalty to all Craft and Repair checks.

Full-size Zentraedi use the above stats, with the following modifications: 
*Size changes to Gargantuan (apply size penalties as appropriate).
*Speed of 50 ft.
*+24 Strength, +12 Constitution (as well as a corresponding increase in hit points). 
*-4 Dexterity.
*Damage reduction: 10/--.
*Level Adjustment: +3.

The Second:

*U.R.T.V. (U-DO Retro Virus) Units:*
Normal U.R.T.V. Units during a firefight (taken during the 23 Hours in Tokyo).





A 'Special' U.R.T.V. Unit (nothing is known, only that it goes by the nick-name 'Jr.').





Produced as biological weapons aganist a xeno-biological menace (Base Universe: Xenosaga), these clones were considered to be completely eliminated (except for 3 or 4) in their home universe, but on a number of Alternate universes, some more survived or were created aside from the original 669.
Of the original 669, 665 were 'normal' and 4 (the last ones) were 'special'.
Again, this number varied on some Alternate universes.
When they arrived to Coreline, they discovered that some things from their universe had come as well (although the thick of it was from 14 years ahead in their timeline), and some not. The lack of the U-DO menace had left them without a purpose to exist, but they soldiered on.

*RACIAL TRAITS:*
*+2 Int, +2 Will: Speed of mind and mental toughness were requisites of their construction.
*Medium-Sized Humanoids.
*30 Ft. Speed.
*When creating a U.R.T.V. Unit character, roll 1d10.
Result: -1 to 5, the character is a 'normal' U.R.T.V. Unit.
-6 to 10, the character is a 'special' U.R.T.V. Unit (see 'Special Abilities', below).

All U.R.T.V. Units have the following:

**Hive Mind (Ex.):* On combat conditions, U.R.T.V. Units can willfully go on a 'Hive Mind' mode for battlefield coordination. This psionic connection has a one-mile radius (all U.R.T.V. Units must stay within a mile of each other for it to work). Any knowledge of a tactic that works aganist an enemy will instantly be known by all others in the link nearby. While in the 'Hive Mind' mode, U.R.T.V. Units are immune to all mind-affecting spells and powers. However, this ability is mentally draining. Whenever the 'Hive Mind' mode is deactivated, all Units that were linked will suffer a -2 penalty to all Will saves, Wisdom and Intelligence-based skill checks for the following 1d4 rounds.

**Telekinesis (Sp):* 3/Day, Manifester Level 10, Save DC 10 + U.R.T.V. Unit's Key ability modifier + Power Level.

*Special Abilities:* A number of U.R.T.V. Units were engineered with additional abilities (on the core universe, this was from Unit 666 to Unit 669, but this could have changed on Alternate Universes). U.R.T.V. Units with these abilities were considred 'monsters' by other U.R.T.V. Units, although on more than one Alternate Universe, they earned the respect of their fellow Units. They are easy to distinguish because of having different eye and/or hair color than their 'brothers'.

The following table shows the more commons abilities added to 'Special' Units, but the GM could authorize additional mutations if he so desires.

*Special Abilities (Roll 1d8)*
1-2: Immunity to Aging Effects (including natural).
3-4: Regeneration.
5-6: Suggestion (3/Day, Manifester level 10, Save DC 10 + U.R.T.V. Unit's key ability modifier + power level).
7-8: Lesser Body Adjustment (1/Day).
9-10: Fire Bolt.

*Level Adjustment:* +1 (Normal U.R.T.V. Unit), + 2 (Special U.R.T.V. Unit).


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*"YIPPING DOOM" BIO-GRENADE. *  
An outlawed weapon, it is described as 'fun' by its creators-and the sadists that use them.
The "Yipping Doom" is a small dog mass-cloned from stock genetic material (typically terriers, although there's also German Shepherds and Chihuahuas on this mix) and genetically modified with a small pouch of highly volatile gasses on its belly. This pouch remain inert until the pre-set "pin" is set off, then the dog will get a powerful case of the hiccups (which makes the signature "Yip!" sound, and mixes the air it breathes with the gasses) and some 12 seconds later will explode in a powerful fireball.
*-STATS: * Use the stats for a Small Dog (pg. 234 of the D20M rulebook, the "Friends and Foes" section), adding the following Special Quality (SQ):
*--GAS POUCH (EX):* The dog has a small pouch of volatile gasses on its belly. This pouch remains inert until the biogrenade "pin" is released (usually by pulling hard on its ears or giving a voice order). The dog will then get the hiccups and explode 2 rounds later. This explosion does 4d6 (fire) damage over a 20-ft. radius (Reflex DC 15), and kills the dog.
It increases its CR to 1.

*-MadRei:*
CR , Medium-Size Humanoid, HD 2d8+3, hp 19, MAS 15, Init +1, Spd 30 ft, Defense 13, Touch 12, Flat-Footed 11 (+1 Dex), BAB +1, Grap +1, Atk +1 Melee (1d4 bite) Full Atk +1 (1d4 bite), FS 5ft by 5 ft, Reach 5 ft, SQ Low-Light Vision, Ability Score Reduction (Wis, 1d4, For save DC 12), AL none or master, Sv Fort , Ref , Will , AP +0, Rep +0, Str 10, Dex 12, Con 10, Int 11, Wiz 10, Cha 13.
Skills:

Feats: Dodge, Simple Weapons Proficiency.
Advancement: By Character Level.

A maddened, cloned Rei body that has little intelligence, no fear, and nothing more than a primal need to attack everything that moves, except its master. It is not very strong or tough, but it compensates for it by attacking in extremely large numbers. (Think “End of Eva” meets “28 Days Later”).

*Space Spider*

*Huge Monstrous Spider:* CR 6; Huge Vermin; HD 10d8+10; HP 55; MAS 12; Spd. 30 Ft. (40 Ft. for hunting spider); Fly 60 Ft. (80 Ft. for hunting spider, Poor Maneuverability); Defense 16, Touch 11; Flat-Footed 13 (-2 size, +3 Dex, +5 natural); BAB +7; Grap +19; Atk +4 melee (2d6+6 bite); Full Atk +4 melee (2d6+6 bite); FS 15 ft. by 15 ft.; reach 10 ft.; SQ Damage Reduction 5/-, Energy Resistance (Cold 10, Fire 10), Blindsight 120 Ft., Vacuum Survival, immune to mind-affecting attacks, resistant to massive damage; AL none; SV Fort +8, Ref +6, Will +3; AP 0; Rep +0; Str 19, Dex 17, Con 12, Int --, Wis 10, Cha 2.
*Skills:*Climb +16, Hide +1, Jump +4 (+10 for hunting spiders); Move Silently +9, Spot +12.
*Feats:*Zero-G Training.
*Advancement:*None.

*-Vacuum Survival (EX):* It doesn't needs to breathe at all. It can exist in zero-atmosphere environments.

Mass-produced out of stolen plans, the 'Space Spider' was supposed to be an attempt to replicate (in a way) the Radam 'Crab'. Now, it is the toy of lots of mad-scientist-types, and some specimens have also escaped and have managed to become an (extremely) dangerous pest for space travel.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> Probably, within the borders of Neo-Amestris, though (but knowing how much of a bastard the Homunculus known as 'Fuhrer Bradley' is, expect all kinds of skeletons in the closet-a lot of them that had already been seen during the series, some more 'modern').




You know, I initally had images of AT LEAST the KOTT doing a covert 'recruitment drive' up there. But, apparently, it would more likely just end up raising all dren.....wouldn't it?



			
				marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> On the bright side, Alchemy now draws from the same type of ambient energy that does the Psionics and Magic (I thought that in the series it was believed to be souls or something, right?).
> 
> NOTE> WHFrak does 'Matsu' means? 'Damn'?




OK. One: 'Mattsu' is basically your classic 'Oh, shi-'. type of expression. That other one you have there translates as 'Kuso'.


Two: Well *shakes head* I really haven't seen FMA.......yet, so I wouldn't know exactly. But probably, yeah.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

(A 1950s-style Police Call Box pops from thin air and its door opens, and a small man walks out of it).

"So, well, the good news are that 'Dr. Who' has started to broadcast over on Latin America. Bad news, sort of, are that it's only going so far on the second episode with the Ninth Doctor. Oh, well, it's enough for me to make some assumptions for this setting.

So, well, Gallifrey is on this setting, but considering all things, it's an alternate version from some point before -*WAY*  before- the Last Time Wars. But since 'canonically' the place is nothing but a dead rock, CLULESS has put it in a time-space pocket. So in order to reach it, not only do you have to do an FTL jump, but you have to breach the time barrier around the planet-like, say, with a TARDIS.

Their view in this setting would be to try and help other nations (like Coreline Earth proper) police any attempts to change the timeline in an abrupt fashion (like, say, assassinations to make Crystal Tokio happen-even if, of course, it's more of an exercise in dumb thinking). Just standing there and watch ain't gonna change things, they believe. It's time to act.

My idea for a Galifreyian Race was that the 'normal' one obtains three regenerations fromt he get-go, and those who become Time Lords would get an additional regen per level (I'd say it would be an AdvC) to get to the 13.

That said, well, it's time to go for today. Hope to hear from you all later."

(The man walks back into the Call Box, which disappears in thin air with this odd sound).


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*When they hit, they hit, irregardless of who stands in the way. Case in point, this is a depiction of Timeline Collision and Omake Shift Instabilities at work.
Needless to say that the Doctor was embarrassed when it ended.
* 

*DIMENSIONAL INSTABILITIES*​
Though rare and never of a permanent duration, these instabilities are nevertheless very disconcerting.  The reason behind them was because the CLULESS Virus re-wrote the reality on the immediate surroundings of any infected computers during the Hours in order to accept the Fictions. It was not, however, a delicate job. It was somewhat more akin to hitting the fabric of reality with a sledgehammer and then step back and see what happened, and there’s of course the fact that some infected computers didn’t triggered yet…
The Coreline Humans (especially the Pre-Vanishing ones) are immune to the effects themselves, but the Fictions surrounding them… well, they’re another story.

The following are nothing but a tiny example of the bundle of instabilities that are common. Some others exist, but they are even more rare.
As an additional note, the GM must remember that these instabilities are mostly there for the sake of annoyingness and ‘comedy’. 

*RULES: Whether deciding to apply a dimensional instability, roll a D10.
RESULT:*
*1-2: * Linguistic Fracture.
*3-4: * Subtitle Fracture.
*5-6:* Omake Shift.
*7-8:* Continuity Fracture.
*9-10:* BGM Fracture.
The instabilities have a range of (d100) meters from an active CLULESS-infected computer. The effect lasts (d20) minutes, and they immediately end once the time is up, characters leave the area, or the computer is destroyed or shut down. Multiple computers might have enabled instabilities, so the averaged ‘middle’ of the rolled areas of effect will have both effects running, with the longest roll and shortest roll having the stronger effect in their respective areas.

_“Well, I think /que necesitamos que/nanita suru yo!”
“Si, pero…/what can we do?/Kare wa totemo tsuyoi da naa…”_
*+Linguistic Fractures:* For reasons unknown, the most common type of dimensional instability affects the linguistic knowledge of those in the area, causing them to speak a different language without even realizing it. English seems to be the most common, though Spanish, French, Italian, Mandarin, Cantonese and others have been encountered at times. This normally goes unnoticed unless someone inside tries to speak with someone outside the instability-or worse yet, two instabilities occur simultaneously within earshot of each other.
It’s possible to communicate somewhat normally under these conditions, usually by using pantomime or relying to a broken version of English for a method of communication. This requires an Int roll (DC 15) each turn to remain coherent.

_“/Damn! My car’s ruined, and I had 30 payments to go on it…/”
“Uh… Miss? I can read what you’re thinking…”_
*+Subtitle Fractures:* A variation of the linguistic instability, it instead displays subtitles (in possibly a random different language, although they do appear sometimes in the same language as the character’s-like ‘Close Captions’) in a location close to the character (for example, at chest level when he’s talking, but at times by knee or ankle level). This normally is nothing more than a visual annoyance-but sometimes, the subtitles display the character’s thoughts, as if they were on a ‘soliloquy’ moment in a series.

_“WhEEEEEE!!!!!”_
*+Omake Shift: * Another type of Instability is called an ‘Omake Shift’, whereby a perfectly ordinary group in the area will have a very brief episode of extreme sillyness. On some Fictions, this also makes them change to Super-Deformed (SD) proportions. More often than not, the events of an ‘Omake Shift’ can only be remembered only hazily, and apparently haven’t happened in the normal level of existence.
Rules-wise, whether an Omake Shift happens, all characters obtain a temporal Intelligence/Wisdom Drain of 1d4 (this will never become fatal, resisting roll of DC 15), all attacks become subdual damage (regardless of the kind of weapon) that is immediately healed after the Shift is over, and on some cases (50%), the characters become SD, obtaining a +2 to Charisma (is almost blasphemous to think of an ‘ugly’ SD), and their size becomes Small, regardless of their real size, until the Shift is over.

_“Uh, girl… she’s your worst enemy. She wants you dead, you want her to stop annoying you.”
“What are you TALKING about? Me and her come a long time back… no better gadgeteer to be watching my back.”
“And you’re both *SUPPOSED* to be *SCHOOLGIRLS*!!!!”_
*+Continuity Fracture:* And this is where things get outright annoying. A Continuity Fracture scrambles time itself for the Fictions in the area, changing the present and the past as it applies to those in it. People are always pretty much the same in terms of looks, personality, and abilities, but the background and current situation are generally completely changed. Some of them might change looks in some way, but this is the more extreme of cases.
Some of the more geeky of Pre-Vanishing Humans have compared this to suddenly switching from a given TV series to its OAV or manga versions.
The GM has the final say on the exact changes to a given Fiction character inside the instability (‘the more things change, the more they stay the same’), and there’s a 10% of the continuity changes becoming permanent on the character.

_“Somebody please tell me I just didn’t heard the ‘Jaws’ theme…”_
*+BGM Fracture:* It is called ‘BackGround Music’ precisely because when it’s active, any and all characters inside it can hear the themes and background music as a viewer watching a series would. As all soundtracks, there’s situational music, character themes, music ‘inspired on’ and some other things. This is most definitely an annoyance most of the time, however it makes smart characters very hard to catch by surprise, since they’ll invariably hear the music building up well before an opponent is ready to strike.
*RULES:* Characters in a BGM Instability can make Listen and Knowledge rolls (DC changes by volume of the actual music, distractions and surrounding noise, GM’s call). Success of the roll can give them the following information:
-Character currently ‘in action’ (by the ‘character theme’);
-Fiction Series currently ‘ruling’ the area (by series theme or situational music);
-Incoming danger (by background music buildup or character theme). This latter can give them a +1 to response rolls during surprise rounds, or can get to negate them altogether.

_“’Poke, poke, poke, yawn’, yeah, yeah, yeah…. *QUIEEETTT!!!”*_
*Dunn-omatopoeia*
A particular trademark of the art of Ben Dunn is his use of onomatopoeias for the most absurd, quiet actions that happen in the panel. They can be small notes (‘quiet’ onomatopoeias) or large words (‘loud’ onomatopoeias) on the panel. A few times over the series people have managed to ‘hear’ these words.
In Coreline, the ‘Dunn-omatopoeia’ is represented, when active, as an unearthly voice that sounds off from nowhere whenever an action happens. It can be quiet or loud, depending on the severity of the action (for example, during a sneak action, it would whisper ‘sneak, sneak, tip-toe, tippy-toe’, or during a transformation, it would say aloud ‘Trrrannsssfoorrrmmm’, during the kicking of a door it would shout ‘KICK!!!’, and so on). Usually, it only locks onto a small number of character actions during its duration, but nevertheless, it can be annoying and even endangering, since it can be heard from a long distance.
*RULES:* The ‘Dunn-omatopopeia’ will make all actions that the GM deems to be sounded off with said ‘unearthly voice’. Said voice will make the action easy to hear from a distance, and so, a step lower in DC to hear and pinpoint (DC 15 becomes 10, etc). If multiple voices are sounding off loudly at the same time, they are also be hard to hear over and could break concentration.

_"Yes, I know you’re me, and I’m you. Now QUIT IT, man, I’m TRYING to THINK here!!"_
*+Timeline Collision:* At times, the CLULESS virus re-opens the dimensional portals, but for the sake of crazyness, it goes for a different approach: it locks on to a single life form in the immediate area and brings forth multiple dimensional Alternates of him or her. Sometimes, these Alternates are so much alike, they might as well be clones. At times, the changes are so radical, that it’s hard to believe that, deep down, it’s the same subject.
This Instability brings forth 1d10 Alternates of a character (GM selects at random), which remain for the duration of the Insability, and disappear once it deactivates. The GM has the final call of how radical the changes are in each Alternate, but as a rule of thumb, the Alternates should have the same CL as the selected character.

_"A friend of a friend told me that a three-block area of Queens was engulfed in a powerful reality decay field today, causing the deaths of several dozen Fictions and putting some 700 people into comas. That friend of a friend is a physicist, and he's baffled by the size of the event...."_
*Reality Decay: * The breakdown of the barriers between the thousands of realities was not an easy or stress-free process. And sometimes, it's too much even for a robust healthy reality to take. When everything in an area gives way, Fictions and the Vanished are the ones who suffer. Fictions simply disappear (Fortitude DC 35 to drop to -1 hp instead) and the Vanished have their minds Fracked over backwards (Will save DC 30 or take 4d6 Wis damage) . Needless to say, this is not considered a nice thing by any stretch of the imagination.
(Note: This particular Dimensional Instability is not on the table because of its oh-so-obvious lethalness. GMs be advised to use only to reflect drama).


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> So, well, Gallifrey is on this setting, but considering all things, it's an alternate version from some point before -*WAY*  before- the Last Time Wars. But since 'canonically' the place is nothing but a dead rock, CLULESS has put it in a time-space pocket. So in order to reach it, not only do you have to do an FTL jump, but you have to breach the time barrier around the planet-like, say, with a TARDIS.





As you say. However,  it turns out that the Great Art, being, well.....the Great Art (a la _Gate_, _Shadow Walk_...._Plane Shift_ and _Etherealness_ more than likely doing all of jack and shat in this particular case.) can solve that type of problem easily enough. (the operation of Ydraggasilian D-Wands being untested as yet under these kinds of circumstances)


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Aquarius Alodar said:
			
		

> As you say. However,  it turns out that the Great Art, being, well.....the Great Art (a la _Gate_, _Shadow Walk_...._Plane Shift_ and _Etherealness_ more than likely doing all of jack and shat in this particular case.) can solve that type of problem easily enough. (the operation of Ydraggasilian D-Wands being untested as yet under these kinds of circumstances)




It takes a large amount of power to punch thru the barrier, a thing that TARDISes have a-plenty. A D-Wand would have to be connected to an additional power source (like a Fusion Pack or a power transformer), the spell would need a large focus point (like Stonehenge). A Stargate possibly would need a little boosting as well (thankfully, Washu did just that to the SGC's and her own).


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> It takes a large amount of power to punch thru the barrier, a thing that TARDISes have a-plenty. A D-Wand would have to be connected to an additional power source (like a Fusion Pack or a power transformer), the spell would need a large focus point (like Stonehenge). A Stargate possibly would need a little boosting as well (*thankfully, Washu did just that to the SGC's* and her own).




Whiskey. Tango. Foxtrot?!

*I* certainly have no idea what's going on, but since when did SGC start making _Galifreyian_ business their own, what with them being a *confirmed* higher-order race and all..... yes, I know about the Ancients, but still.....


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Aquarius Alodar said:
			
		

> Whiskey. Tango. Foxtrot?!
> 
> *I* certainly have no idea what's going on, but since when did SGC start making _Galifreyian_ business their own, what with them being a *confirmed* higher-order race and all..... yes, I know about the Ancients, but still.....




No. I'm just saying that the SGC's Stargate has been boosted by Washu. They certainly don't have the coordinates to Gallifrey. (Yet. I suppose it would make a good adventure idea for SGC personnel players). Washu, of course, has them.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> No. I'm just saying that the SGC's Stargate has been boosted by Washu. They certainly don't have the coordinates to Gallifrey. (Yet. I suppose it would make a good adventure idea for SGC personnel players). Washu, of course, has them.




Of course. Even so, I got the impression(from reading a certain amount of licensed literature) that messing around with Galifreyian-scale politics in the fashion that SG teams tend to do is a Bad Thing.

Another idea re: Star Trek presents itself to me: again, sadly, of the obvious sort: 







			
				marcosalazarm said:
			
		

> Set alarms ringing, all right, but I suppose that they'll sit back and watch whether Coreline requires a 'trial' or not.



 Aside from that, one of their number might at least inform  a friend of his (Picard, of course) about what just went down, don't you think?  I mean, some kind of hyperdimensional disruption cutting across all known realities is fairly serious, anyway...


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Yeah, I suppose that Q would inform the Capitan-and stand back and see what happens (well, what do ya want? He IS Q...).

Now, here's a small guide to companies and a few weapons.

-*Diggers Technologies, Inc.* is a company created by alternate versions of Gina and Brianna Diggers. They specialize in all sorts of cutting-edge adventuring gear (DiggersTech) and weapons (DiggersWeps, its subsidiary). The design of the weapons, however, sometimes just screams 'overkill' even if it's a pea-shooter (of course, this is best to intimidate lesser monsters from messing with ya).
Their 'Hidden Agenda' is to locate technology from secret locations all over Coreline and try to produce them (better them first that some other, more cold-blooded company) and/or keep them under wraps.

*-Stingray Industries, Inc.* Based in Asgard and formed by an alternate version of Sylia Stingray (2033 OVA series), its main interest is in the creation of anything, from vehicles to robotics (they are the only other company in the setting that sells out 'Boomers') to power armor (but NOT 'Hardsuits'. She'd rather keep those a 'private ace-in-the-sleeve'.
The 'Hidden Agenda' of Sylia is to outfit the Offices for anything that might happen in the future, by going 'pro-active' (she's the founding force behind their Black-Ops groups).

*-Salusian Company (SalCo.).* Is based in North Carolina (where the Salusians have set their Coreline-bound colony) and provides with all sorts of power armor and weapons. Like DiggersTech, they commit the sin of going overboard with the 'intimidation factor' of their weapons.
Their 'Hidden Agenda' is profit. Pure and simple.

*-Mishima Heavy Industies (MHI):* Based in Nerima, Japan, they have shown high profits in creating all sorts of advanced combat vehicles for the military, and have obtained the sole contract for orbital laser platforms from the DOD.
Their 'Hidden Agenda' is in the fact that the CEO wants her son back, and is crackpot enough to use experimental military weaponry on a city to do so (but well, it's Nerima...).

*-Traxx Industrials:* They are the latest company to pop up, and have shown serious promise in the creation of biotechnology.
Their 'Hidden Agenda' is something called 'Project CHAOS', now the main idea behind it is unknown, but so far, it has appeared to be more like the idea from Tyler Durden... using Kaiju for their means.

*-Hakubi Customs, Inc.* is a small firm created by an alternate Washu Hakubi (Tenchi Muyo OVA series) and located in Asgard. They create super-tech modifications for vehicles and weapons.
The 'Hidden Agenda' lies in that Washu's daughter has been brainwashed by one of her (now former) family, and is quite willing to get on the wagon created by Sylia, providing weapons and gear for the Offices-and their Black Ops teams.

*-Genom Corporation:* is a conglomerate formed from the two versions of the company (2033 and 2040), and is trying to get back to its former position as super-Megacorp.. by any means necessary. They are the only other company in this setting that produces the 'Boomer'.

*-Kanzaki Heavy Industries (KHI)* is a company created in the advent of the Hours, by an alternate version of the Kanzaki family (Sakura Taisen). They produce everything from cars and electrics to aircraft, but they have an exclusivity contract with the JSDF and other world grous (including the Offiices) to produce Koubus and their parts and especialized 'demon-hunting' gear.
Their secret agenda is the support of the Offices' Black-Ops teams by providing their agents with covers and (when applicable) Koubus.

*-CRI Pharmaceuticals* is a company located in T-1's Shibuya district, a major manufacturer of pharmaceuticals and cosmetics. They are also a 'for-hire' intelligence agency.
Their 'Secret Agenda' is to become the foremost intel agency of the world, and keep some kinds of tech under wraps until the world is ready for them.

*DIGGERS TECHNOLOGIES GG-01 "Plunger Gun".*
*DAMAGE:* 1d4.
*CRITICAL:* ---
*DAMAGE TYPE:* Bludgeoning.
*RANGE INCREMENT:* Max. 50 ft.
*RATE OF FIRE:* Single.
*MAGAZINE:* 1 Int.
*SIZE:* Large.
*WEIGHT:* 12 lb.
*PURCHASE DC:* 15.
*RESTRICTION:* Lic (+1).
The first of the "Gina's Grapplers" series, it is also one of the most "rudimentary".
The gun fires a gas-powered "plunger", which is itself joined to a 50 ft. line-and-winch, by means of a compressed air blast.
A maximum weight os 180 lbs. may be suspended from the cable. A normal attack roll is made to attach the sucker gun to a solid surface, a natural "1" means that the plunger couldn't get enough purchase, and summarily detaches from the wall (this rule applies to all other grapplers).
The compressed air mechanism can fire a total of 10 times before needing to change power packs (Purchase DC 8).

*DIGGERS TECH GG-02.*
*DAMAGE:* 1d6.
*CRITICAL:* ---
*DAMAGE TYPE:* Bludgeoning.
*RANGE INCREMENT:* Max. 100 ft.
*RATE OF FIRE:* Single.
*MAGAZINE:* 1 Int.
*SIZE:* Large.
*WEIGHT:* 15 lb.
*PURCHASE DC:* 17.
*RESTRICTION:* Lic (+1).
The GG-02 (also known as "Da Diggers Claw") sports a series of improvements over the GG-01, including a more powerful launching mechanism, a longer and more resistant line, a more powerful winch, and the replacement of the "plunger" with a pneumatic claw.
A maximum weight of 400 lbs. may be suspended from the cable. A normal attack roll is made to attach the claw to a solid surface.
The compressed air mechanism can fire a total of 10 times before changing power packs (Purchase DC 8).

*DIGGERS TECH GG-03.*
*DAMAGE:* 2d6.
*CRITICAL:* ---
*DAMAGE TYPE:* Bludgeoning.
*RANGE INCREMENT:* Max. 70 ft.
*RATE OF FIRE:* Single.
*MAGAZINE:* 1 Int.
*SIZE:* Medium.
*WEIGHT:* 10 lb.
*PURCHASE DC:* 21.
*RESTRICTION:* Lic (+1).
The maximum in the "Gina's Grapplers" series, it is also the one with the most media coverage, with DiggersTech CEO Gina Diggers appearing on the commercials.
It is, in appearance, a pistol version of the GG-01, but it involves some of the highest technologies of all three grappling guns. It fires thru the use of a binary propellant system (which can fire underwater and on low oxygen areas), and the plunger's lip is lined with a molecular adhesive. The rope is made of a secret polymer formula, and is pretty damn strong.
A maximum weight of 600 lbs. may be suspended from the cable. A normal attack roll is made to attach the claw to a solid surface.
The grapple can fire a total of 5 times before needing to change binary propellant cartridges (Purchase DC 12).

------------------------------------






*-Kanzaki Heavy Industries M-2 'Longsword' Battle Rifle
-5.56mm Assault Rifle w/ Underbarrel 12-Gauge Pump-Action Shotgun.*

Damage: 2d8/2d8
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic/Ballistic.
Range Increment: 80 ft./40 ft.
Rate of Fire: S,A/Single
Magazine: 30 box/6 int
Size: Large
Weight: 14 lb.
Purchase DC: 20
Restriction: Mil (+3)

The first incursion of the Kanzaki Heavy Industries in the field of infantry-level firearms is not advanced, but it gets the job done, and being based on the action of a Ruger rifle, is pretty rugged. The underbarrel 12-gauge shotgun gives the 'Longsword' capability to use specialized ammo in battle situations.

*-Kanzaki Heavy Industries 'Shortsword' Carbine
-5.56mm Assault Carbine*

Damage: 2d8
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 70 ft.
Rate of Fire: S,A
Magazine: 30 box
Size: Large
Weight: 8 lb.
Purchase DC: 19

A cut-down version of the 'Longsword' battle rifle, primarily intended for rear-line personnel, vehicle-bound troops and officers. Although it still packs the punch of the 'Longsword', its reduced size makes it impossible to wield any of the 'Longsword' variant underbarrel weapons, trading it for ease of carrying and usefulness in CQC (Close Quarters Combat) scenarios.





*-Kanzaki Heavy Industries M2-LR 'Naginata' Sniper Rifle
-5.56mm Sniper Rifle*

Damage: 2d8
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 90 ft.
Rate of Fire: S,A
Magazine: 20 box
Size: Large
Weight: 10 lb.
Purchase DC: 20
Restriction: Mil (+3)

A highly modified version of the standard M2 'Longsword', designed to pick off enemies at long range. To assist with accurate targeting, the balance of the M2-LR has been improved by using a cut-down magazine and recoil has been minimized by reducing the rate of fire. An additional bipod can be attached to the 'Naginata' as well.
The M2-LR can be used as a standard assault rifle in case of emergency, although the modifications make it less effective in this role than the 'Longsword'.





*-Kanzaki Heavy Industries M-2G 'Firedancer' Rifle/Grenade Launcher
-5.56mm Assault Rifle/40mm Grenade Launcher Combo.*

Damage: 2d8/3d6
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic/Slashing
Range Increment: 80 ft./70 ft.
Rate of Fire: S,A/Single
Magazine: 30 box/1 int
Size: Large
Weight: 12 lb.
Purchase DC: 21
Restriction: Mil (+3)

This 'heavy weapons' modification to the 'Longsword' assault rifle has replaced the 12-gauge underbarrel shotgun with a 40mm grenade launcher. Aside from that, the design remains the same.





*-Mishima Heavy Industries Main Infantry Tactical Assault Shotgun ("MITAS").
-12-Gauge Automatic Shotgun*

Damage: 2d10
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 40 ft
Rate of Fire: Single, S.
Magazine: 12 int
Size: Large
Weight: 10 lb.
Purchase DC: 18
Restriction: Mil (+3)

Designed to take down 'hard targets' (such as cyborgs) in close-quarters combat, the M.I.T.A.S. fires up to four 12-gauge shells at once, making it VERY lethal at close range. The spread of shrapnel is concentrated at the centre of a very wide cone, weakening as it spreads outwards from the centre.
Although the shotgun's payload is strong, it is let down by a slower firing speed. This is due to the large amount of recoil and a delay as fresh shells are inserted into the barrel. 





*-Mishima Heavy Industries Multiple-Rocket Launcher Pack (MRLP)
-Shoulder-Carried Mini-Rocket Launcher.*

Damage: 5d6
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Slashing (20 ft. Burst radius)
Range Increment: 100 ft
Rate of Fire: S,A/Single
Magazine: 16 int
Size: Large
Weight: 15 lb.
Purchase DC: 22
Restriction: Mil (+3)
*
SPECIAL RULES: * The MRLP can lock-on to a target, providing a +4 attack bonus against that target for that attack. When fired in this mode, the MLRP's fire rate becomes "single."

Designed to provide common infantry with a powerful light-weight weapons system (and the 'overkill' factor af a full-auto RL system is all but not noticed in these days), the MRLP has seen combat in several battles, including Central America, Nerima and Antarctica.
Although rockets can be fired one at a time, experience indicates the MRLP is most effective when the user keeps their finger on the trigger - launching a rippling volley of rockets at the target. 
The MRLP has two main weaknesses-greatly reduced accuracy if fired on the move and a minimum safety distance (30 ft). Rockets can cause serious damage to the user if they explode in close proximity. The MLRP offers a 'lock on' capability to improve accuracy at the cost of a reduced fire rate. 





*-Mishima Heavy Industries M-1 'Baldar' Static Gun
-Dual Heavy Machine Gun*

Damage: 3d12
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 120 ft
Rate of Fire: A
Magazine: Linked
Size: Huge
Weight: 300 lb.
Purchase DC: 24
Restriction: Mil (+3)

*RULES:* The M-1's Enhanced Vision System provides the user with a built-in Penetrator Visor (but the slight awkwardness of the Visor's position gives the character a -1 to Spot rolls).

The M-1 Static Gun is a heavy weapon designed to give lightly manned outposts sufficient firepower to withstand all but the nastiest of hostile assault forces. A highly flexible weapon system, the M-1 can be used against a wide variety of enemies. It has proven especially effective at dealing with fast-moving aerial attacks.
The M-1 combines range, hitting power and rate of fire in a single package. The drawbacks of the M-1 are a tendency to overheat and more seriously-an absolute reliance on a regular power supply. 

Once engaged, the M-1's Enhanced Vision System will make sure that enemies have no place to hide...

There are reports that a mobile, vehicle-mounted version of the M1 is about to enter service.





*Diggers Technologies “Big Earl” Tactical Rocket Launcher
-Mini-Rocket Launcher.*
Damage: Varies*
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Varies.*
Range Increment: 150 Feet.
Rate of Fire: Single.
Magazine: 6 Int.
Size: Large.
Weight: 10 lb.
Purchase: 26.
Restriction: Mil (+3).
(*: Depending on the ammunition type).
*
RULES: * The design of ‘Big Earl’ provides the user with an additional +1 to Intimidation rolls. The integral thermal system can see thru walls up to 90 feet away, but can only detect heat signatures. The lock-on system takes a round to engage, but once made, it gives a +4 bonus to attack rolls on one single target. The target must be of size Small or larger and must be giving off a heat signature.

Created by Diggers Weapons (DiggersTech’s sister company) for the military market, ‘Big Earl’ (as it is known in the market) is a versatile weapon, packing six mini-missiles in an internal magazine. Its advancement over the other rocket launchers on the market lies in its integral thermal vision system. The missiles for ‘Big Earl’ come factory-equipped with a heat-seeking lock-on system.

*Stingray Industries ‘Small Lady’ 
-.38 Autoloader Pistol.*

Damage: 2d6.
Critical: 20.
Damage Type: Ballistic.
Range Increment: 30 ft.
Rate of Fire: S.
Magazine: 10 box.
Size: Small.
Weight: 1 lb.
Purchase DC: 20.
Restriction: Lic (+1).
Designed for the civilian self-defense market, the Stingray Industries ‘Small Lady’ has nevertheless the ulterior motive of providing a minimum of attack capability for undercover agents. It has been a huge hit with the black market since, even with its laughable design and slight stopping power, it can be very easily concealed.
RULES: The ‘Small Lady’ has a +2 to Sleight of Hand rolls to conceal it. It also has the Sensor Baffler gadget included, and so, it cannot be added to it again.
*
Diggers Technologies ‘Road Painting’ Double-Barreled Shotgun.
-Double-Barreled 12-Gauge Shotgun*
Damage: 2d8/2d8.
Critical: 20/20.
Damage Type: Ballistic/Ballistic.
Range Increment: 30 ft.
Rate of Fire: Single.
Magazine: 8 Int/8 Int.
Size: Large.
Weight: 10 lb.
Purchase DC:`
Restriction: Lic (+1).

*RULES:* The design of the ‘Road Painting’ gives the user a +1 bonus on Intimidate rolls. Attack rolls with the ‘Road Paving’ are rolled once, but the damage of both barrels must be rolled independently. The ‘Road Painting’ can be loaded with two different kinds of ammo, but they both are discharged at the same target.

Rugged, reliable, and ever-so-slightly brutish in design, the ‘Road Painting’ deals out the damage that is so widely expected from a DiggersTech design. Its double-barreled design deals out an air of intimidation, as well, that is also widely expected from a DiggersTech design. The nickname for the gun (the ‘Road Painting’) has been earned because of the way that it left its targets during its testing trials (‘like spilling paint while you’re speeding down a road’).






-Stingray Industries "Slammer"
-.50 Action Express Autoloader.

-Damage:2d8 (.50 AE).
-Critical: 20
-Damage Type: Ballistic.
-Range Increment: 50 feet.
-Rate of Fire: S.
-Magazine: 14 box.
-Size: Medium.
-Weight: 8lb.
-Purchase DC: 20.
-Restriction: Lic (+1).

Stingray Industries' latest foray in the combat handgun market is distictive, to say the least.
Built from the frame of the AMT .44 Automag (licensed by the company), it has been modified with a double-stacked magazine and slightly longer barrel and a factory-installed recoil compensator, giving it more accuracy and a slightly longer range than its parent gun. The "Slammer" is also equipped with an underbarrel accesory rail.
Although it has not seen a lot of purchasing by the police/military market, it has seen it in the adventuring market, particularly because of pop culture (a few of Coreline's newest series 're-inventions' had seen it being used, such as in the hands of NBC's 'Slayers' character Zelgadyss Greywords).

RULES: The 'Slammer' is equipped with the Expanded Magazine and Improved Range Gadgets.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Opinions on the subject of Magic in Coreline:

"'Magic'? Nonsense! It is simply an application of environmental energy."-The Doctor.

"'Magic'? I don't know what you're talking about. Now if you will excuse me, I have a girl who seems to want to become an acolyte for training. Mrs Higurashi shows some talent, and is easy on the eyes to." -Mr. Hino, priest of the Hino shrine in Jubban. Both the Mikos declined to comment.

"Magic doesn't exist. Your own people have Clarke's Corilary about that." -Admiral William Adama, Colonial Fleet, in response to a request for a comment on maigical phenomina.

"Magic is a catch-all term for a related set of quantum events such as the re shuffling of all the ambient heat energy in a radius onto a single point in order to set somthing on fire. It is guided by concious thought, and it's power is related to the inverse of the Heisenberg equation. (The better defined the magical peramiters, the better it works, with less energy.) ...Certain minds seem more suited for magical work. For example, type A persoanlities are better with chaotic and entropic black magic, while the laid back type B personality is more suited to white magic. . ." - Urawa-Rosenberg Theory of magical origins, the most successful scientific explanation, even if it is a tad light quantifying magical power.

"Magic? You want to know about Magic? How about I show you the Giga Slave, hows that for magic? Fine, if you MUST know, its like the satisfaction of making somthing, combined with the red rage of bloodlust, and then add the feeling you get when you (censored) and then you might have one tenth the feeling of all the energies of the cosmos corsing through and around you ready to level a city, but it doesn't touch you and it feels so RIGHT and you Know that you were born for this, because there is power in the atom, and power in the machine, but its just not the same its not PERSONAL, and that makes all the difference. With magic, you are the final arbiter, not some far off offical, but YOU. Once you stop being afraid of it, the ability to liquidate an entire army is kinda fun!" -Lina Inverse, on the subject of why she is still active, and not making a killing in Africa from small diamonds.

----------------------------------------------------------------------
A new Weapon.

=Hellfire Shotgun.
=Damage: 2d6 (Fire)/3d6 (fire).
=Critical: 20.
=Range Increment: 20 ft. Maximum/30 ft. Maximum.
=Rate Of Fire: S.
=Magazine: 12 Cyl/5 Int.
=Size: Large.
=Weight: 13 lb.
=Purchase DC: 24.
=Restriction: Miltary (+3).
A (by popular belief) highly violent weapon, created for one reason only: to disperse fire on tactical close combat situations, whether to destroy targets that are vulnerable to fire or to flush enemies out of entrenched positions. The “Hellfire” shotgun is a revolver shotgun (usually a Reutech Protecta, although other shotguns have been used), with its action, ammo cassette and barrel modified to constantly fire Dragon shells. Also, a ‘secondary’ miniature flamethrower has been added as an underbarrel weapon.
The ‘Hellfire Shotgun’ has been heavily used by numerous adventuers and Post-Vanishing tactical units, most notably the London F-SWTI.
=RULES: The Hellfire Shotgun can only fire Dragon shells out of its shotgun part. Dragon shells create a 5-foot-wide, 20-foot-long cone of fire (DC 15 Reflex save for half damage), and the underbarrel flamethrower creates a 5-foot-wide, 30-foot-long cone of flame (DC 20 Reflex save). Only one weapon can be fired per round. Targets who get hit with this weapon have a chance of catching on fire, as per normal rules.
The flamethrower can shoot 5 times before its fuel supply is depleted, after which its fuel canister must be replaced. These cost 11 DC.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Finally: 

An idea for a mini-campaign in this setting (written by Vehrec):

Vengeance in the New World. 

Timeline: Immediately after the 23 hours.

Location: Tokyo, Nermia and Jubban wards.

Situation: Right after the 23 hours, chaos reigns in Tokyo. Ripped out by the roots and dropped into each others laps, high strung characters from different series and alternate versions of characters are ripping into each other in a slowly cooling battle. But Black Lady fighting Uranus and Neptune with Ryoga Hibaki at her side? Somthing is wrong.

Hooks: The players are most likely hired as either musscle to put down the five waring factions, which is a difficult task, or they are hired to investigate things that for some reason Sailor Pluto seems to be keeping alternate versions of those engaged from checking out. Somthing about the situation degenerating if anyone who looks like the current players gets involved.

Development: The senshi of this little conflict prove oddly MORE powerful than the combined forces of the NWC, although evidence points to this version of Ranma not knowing any of the Satome forbiden techniques or the Hiryou Shouten Ha. He has been training hard to boost his speed and strength though, and Ryoga is working on building up elemental and magical resistance (he's already immune to fire). The only thing keeping the NWC in the game is the addition of a twelve year old girl who has 'healing hands.' Yes, Tome Hotaru is awake and in full possesion of the powers of Eternal Sailor Saturn, but with none of the memories or personality of the last incarnation. Which is too bad, because the other Outers have enough of their personality coming back to make it possible to remember that her last incarnation was a brat with a nuclear hand grenade who didn't give a **** about other people. Hence the 'kill on sight' attitude they have towards her.
The Inner Senshi somehow managed to pull a duplication when they came back a week early and took the place of their own alternates in a slightly altered timeling. The Black moon family recruited not only Black Lady but the Black rose as well, for all the good having HER has done them. Black Lady is starting to doubt the Wiseman, even without her mother's influence. Without the influence of Pluto, Uranus and Neptune have taken the absoulute hard line, clinging only to each other as they discard what little mercy and patiance they ever had. And the Witches Five are reduced to four after Hotaru leveled her own house by firing the Silence Glaive Suprise strait up from the basement, one of only two occasions she has used her attack. (thats a total of 5 kills, 4 droids and Kaolinite)
In other words, the players just walked into a warzone. This isn't an adventure, it's a campain, and one where the ability to talk down your enemies is just as important as the ability to fight them.
The sides as things stand:
Inner Senshi: Usagi, Matoko, Ami, Minako, Rei, with Luna and Artemis as support.
Outer Senshi: Haruka, Meirchu, Setsuna(comatose).
Nermina crew: Ranma, Ryoga, Ukyou, Shampoo, Moose, Tatewaki Kuno Eternal Sailor Saturn. Support includes Nabiki, Genma, Soun, and Colougne.
Black Moon Family: Emerald, Saphire, Diamond, Wiseman, Black Lady, The Black Rose
Death Busters: Professor Tomoe, Eludial, Mimete, Tellu, Viluy, Cyprene, Puchirol, and Mistress nine.

Conclusion: Things should go out with a bang, preferably in a battle remisiant of the end of Sailor Moon S, with the principals all converging on the Infinty acadamy. Preferably, this fight restores the timeline to somthing aproaching normal, and Akane is restored. Failing this, you can have Ranma kill Uranus when he learns that it was SHE that killed his fiance. Ukyou and Shampoo will be happy to see Uranus dead, and shocked into inaction by a resurected Akane.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

_Oh.......crap. Looks like a big black stone building just fell out of the sky over the Antartic and smashed through to bare rock in roughly the same geophysical location as the Fortress of Solitude. Basically, if our Kryptonian associates come back, they'll have a new neighbour..._

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Planescape-torment-box.jpg



> *The Penitent One*
> 
> *Angel of the Lower Planes, The Absolution, Perfuga*
> Unique Entity 20HD Outsider, 15th level wizard, 10 fighter, 5 rouge
> Mediumsize Outsider
> Hit Dice:20d8+15d4+10d10+5d6+250(510hp)
> Initiative+7(+3 dex+4Imprv. init)
> Speed:30 ft, fly 90 ft (good)
> Armor Class:45 (10+13 armor, +13natural, +3dex, +2deflection, +4insight)
> Base Attack/Grapple+40/+45
> Attack: Celestial Fire +50 (3d6+13+3d6 fire+2d6 holy)
> Full Attack: Celestial Fire +50/45/40/35 (3d6+13+3d6 fire+2d6 holy)
> Space/Reach5ft/5ft
> Special Attacks:Celestial Fire, Gaze of Anguish, Spell-like abilities, Power of Belief
> Special Qualities: DR 15/mithril
> Saves:Fort +32, Ref +30, Will +34
> abilities:Str 20, Dex 16, Con 20, Int 22, Wis 25, Cha 25
> SkillsBluff+60, Concentration+68, Craft(trapmaking)+32, Decipher Script+32, Diplomacy+60, Disable Device+32, Gather Info+60, Intimidate+32, Knowledge(arcana)+59, Knowledge(Planes)+31, Sense Motive+60, Spellcraft+59
> Feats Trustworthy(B), Imprv. initative, run, enlarge spell, extend spell, maximize spell, dark speech, widen spell, words of creation-Wizard Bonus Feats-scribe scroll, quicken spell, heighten spell, still spell-Fighter Bonus Feats-power attack, cleave, great cleave, weapon focus(warmace), weapon specialization(warmace), greater weapon focus(warmace)
> Epic FeatsArmor Skin(x3), Epic Prowess(x5) Epic Skill Focus(concentration), Epic Spell casting, Improved Spell capacity
> environment:Any
> organization:solitary and converts
> Challenge Rating:38
> treasureossessions
> Alignment:Lawful Good in behavior, but registers as Neutral evil for the purpose of spells
> advancement:by character class
> 
> 
> _The figure before you appears wholly unique on these blasted plains. His skin, where not protected by a strange, vine like armor, is heavily scarred and covered in powerfully enchanted tattoos. In his left hand rests a viscously edged warmace that sheds an azure radiance from it’s business end. His physical description is not what sets him apart. What makes him unique are his actions. He stands beckoning towards a portal leading back to your home plane. This miraculous stranger is doing the impossible, getting you out of the Blood War._
> 
> The Absolution, as he’s known to various planewalkers and petitioners of the lower planes, is an enigma of the cosmos, a seemingly virtuous figure amidst the carnage of the Blood War. His origin, like that of many planar mythos, is shrouded in mystery. Perfuga has confounded numerous powers of Carceri in his exploits, freeing thousands of mortal mercenaries from the vices of the war, even acting as the springboard for 2 risen fiends. The very mention of his name has sent fiendish generals into fits of rage .
> While clearly hated by the denizens of the lower planes, it is still unclear uncertain if he is celestial. In fact many are apt to point out that on use of a detection spell (not that there are many opportunities for such a thing) he registers as evil. The Penitent One himself remains as silent on this matter as he is on all others, as he has never been known to speak to any but the dead. This silence, and the bladed nature of his armor have caused some to link him to the Lady of Pain, though a real connection is currently unproven. Other sources pin him as a risen yugoloth or an elaborate illusion created by Mephistopholies in an effort to get a hold in that plane. Most graybeards that study him have a much stranger view, that the so called Angel of the Lower Planes is a former mortal wizard atoning for past sins. This is however the most bizarre theory, a wholly radical concept. That even Carceri could have so human a concept as pity.
> 
> Combat:The Absolution would rather to stay out of combat, sometimes floating above a battle for days at a time before making his move. Only when an innocent is threatened, or during those incredibly rare circumstances when he witnesses a fiend capable of falling, does he strike out against the blood war, playing to his own side in the unending battle. Though powerful, The Penitent One never uses his gaze without absolute reason. After a battle in which he was forced to kill, he has been known to speak with whatever sentient he had slain, attempting to redeem the individual even after they have reached their final rest. Though the absolution has met with little success, his personal crusade continues.
> 
> Celestial Fire: Though his mace appears as only a powerfully enchanted weapon, the warmace is a spirit of Celestia all it’s own, capable of dealing much more damage then those instruments of war fashioned only of magic and iron. Celestial Fire is formed and defined by it’s wielders belief, shaping itself into mithril, cold iron, silver, or adamant on command of it’s holder. In addition it may change it’s type according to it’s users proficiencies, though it’s base damage remains the same. Because of it’s heavenly nature, Celestial Fire may only be wielded by one who is both lawful and good.
> 
> Gaze of Anguish: To look upon the gaze of the Absolution is to peer into his very essence, a soul so full of regret and torment that has caused even the blackest fiends to fall weeping and guilty for their shame. It is this overwhelming regret that has sparked the use of his most popular title, Penitent One, though none but he knows his true name. At will he may direct his gaze against anyone in his range of sight, who must succeed at a will save (DC-42) or become fascinated as per the spell cast by a 35th level sorcerer. Additionally at the targets option they may receive the full effects of an atonement spell. The quest for such a redemption is always a period of time serving the Penitent One.
> 
> The Power of Belief: Belief can change the nature of a man. Upon the completion of a minutes worth of meditation Perfuga may use his will to change the very nature of reality. This works in the same way as wish, except there is no XP penalty. In order to invoke this ability the Absolution must succeed at a concentration check (dc-55) or at a DC of 65 if he wishes to use his ability as a free action. Each subsequent use of this power in the same weed invokes a +4 to the DC. The Penitent One may never use this ability for self-service. (IE-wishing for wealth, ability score increases, etc.)
> 
> Spell Casting-The Penitent One casts and receives spells as a level 35 wizard (his HD act as virtual wizard levels)
> 
> Spell-like abilities-Speak w/dead at will, raise dead 3/day.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> Opinions on the subject of Magic in Coreline:
> 
> "'Magic'? Nonsense! It is simply an application of environmental energy."-The Doctor.
> 
> "'Magic'? I don't know what you're talking about. Now if you will excuse me, I have a girl who seems to want to become an acolyte for training. Mrs Higurashi shows some talent, and is easy on the eyes to." -Mr. Hino, priest of the Hino shrine in Jubban. Both the Mikos declined to comment.
> 
> "Magic doesn't exist. Your own people have Clarke's Corilary about that." -Admiral William Adama, Colonial Fleet, in response to a request for a comment on maigical phenomina.
> 
> "Magic is a catch-all term for a related set of quantum events such as the re shuffling of all the ambient heat energy in a radius onto a single point in order to set somthing on fire. It is guided by concious thought, and it's power is related to the inverse of the Heisenberg equation. (The better defined the magical peramiters, the better it works, with less energy.) ...Certain minds seem more suited for magical work. For example, type A persoanlities are better with chaotic and entropic black magic, while the laid back type B personality is more suited to white magic. . ." - Urawa-Rosenberg Theory of magical origins, the most successful scientific explanation, even if it is a tad light quantifying magical power.
> 
> "Magic? You want to know about Magic? How about I show you the Giga Slave, hows that for magic? Fine, if you MUST know, its like the satisfaction of making somthing, combined with the red rage of bloodlust, and then add the feeling you get when you (censored) and then you might have one tenth the feeling of all the energies of the cosmos corsing through and around you ready to level a city, but it doesn't touch you and it feels so RIGHT and you Know that you were born for this, because there is power in the atom, and power in the machine, but its just not the same its not PERSONAL, and that makes all the difference. With magic, you are the final arbiter, not some far off offical, but YOU. Once you stop being afraid of it, the ability to liquidate an entire army is kinda fun!" -Lina Inverse, on the subject of why she is still active, and not making a killing in Africa from small diamonds.




Well............'Mr. Galifrey' as certain former companions have started to call him behind his back, obviously is *not* up on the Urawa-Rosenberg Theory. Nor is Bill Adama, for that matter....

Inverse, however, particularly the last two lines of her opinion/rant, is always good for a pro-Art soundbite/justification, in my humble opinion.

And if the gentle-mage from Toril would kindly shut up...

  All right, all right.....*blast of blue fire*


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*A (SMALL) LIST OF CULTS IN CORELINE.*  

*The Exalted Order of the Knights of Noir:* They are followers of Noir, and (even if they have not EVER met any of the three Fictions using the name) follow orders from them (in reality, the leader is a Soldats agent). They are expert assassins and gunslingers, some of them practice magic of the “sneak-attack” kind (turn invisible, weapon enhancement, poison making, that kind of thing).
*
The Followers of the Obnoxious Aliens:* Imagine Lum’s Stormtroopers…. 10, 000 strong. They are a huge bunch of misfits joined together under the flag of the tiger-striped bikini alien princess, which in reward, has given them access to some seriously high-tech stuff. It was like giving a nerd access to the Enterprise’s computers.
*
The Adventuring Explorers of the Unknown: * A Trekkie cult, divided in Science (Field Scientists/Techies), Security (fighters) and Command groups. They use both high tech and extensive psionics, and it’s one with an open-arm policy for aliens. Their organization follows Federation rules.
*
The Holy Esquires Of the Knight Sabers:* It’s actually two cults, one for each version of the Knight Sabers (they BOTH consider “Crash” to be unholy). They are armed with state-of-the-art power armor (NOT Hardsuits. They consider them holy items-and so, only worthy to be used by the KS and whoever they take under their wing) and anti-armor weaponry. They have a zero-tolerance policy on cyborgs and artificial lifeforms that look like Boomers (only IF they look like Boomers).
And BTW, yes, they fight against each other.

*IshQuatre:* A cult that follows Quatre Raberba Winner. Imagine Buddhists with access to Mobile Suits and high-powered empathic psionics…. And a willingness to use them to promote peace.

*The Children of an Elder God:* Imagine an ENTIRE CULT created around the Elseworlds fanfic of the same name, a Lovecraft/Eva crossover… they are the “archetypical” Lovecraftian cult of the setting, with agents in tiers of NERV, who revere the Pilots of the Evangelions in the same light as the Elder Gods (or, at least, the more “benevolent” ones)… and who would like nothing more than bring about the end of the world so they re-create it as they see fit (yeah, there’s a LOT of holes on that logic).

*The Agents of the Ancient Spirits of Evil: * Another Lovecraftian cult, but this one reveres the same things as Mumm-Ra. And like the damn guy, they obtain power from them, making them “Ever-Living” (actually, they’re lesser zombies and other kinds of Undead/Abominations, but do they care?).

*The Eyeless: * A cult modeled after the evil displayed in the movie “Event Horizon” (and which, apparently, can have its origins traced back to an incident on a NERV R&D facility in Nevada). They have psionic powers, magics (of the “reality-bending/illusion” kind) and they all obtained the Blindsight ability.
But, of course, they have to renounce their humanity, accept the existence of an unnamed entity on some other dimension (which, apparently, cannot be described by the word “Hell”), and undergo an initiation ritual that includes having their eyes carved out.

You ever seen 'Event Horizon'?. Sam Neill's character is one of them, right by the end.

*The Order of Kombatants: * Given the nature of the tournament they hope to compete in, they are one of the few groups who use magic, psi, and tech in their martial arts training, sometimes seperately, sometimes in combination. Some of the members had seen films and television series about this before the Vanishing came, which is why they keep their interaction with one contestant in particular to a very closely monitored minimum- they do not wish the person to gain any more power than they already possess.
*
The Nintendo Knights:* Split into multiple groups under one banner. There is the Brotherhood of Italian Plumbers, the Hyrulean Foreign Legion and Samus's Hunters and some other, smaller groups. They are armed with facimiles of the power-ups in the game, of varying qualities, occasionally getting real ones, considered holy relics. For example, some have power suits based on Samus's, pieced together from other powersuits and things, with arm-mounted weapons. They haven't had much luck with the morph balls, though.

*The Risembool Rangers:* They were -before The Vanishing- a multi-national fanclub of Full Metal Alchemist. Post-Vanishing, they are an army of fanatical troopers -most of them trained in FMA-style Alchemy- who have devoted themselves to help Alternates of Edward Elric.

*The Golden Followers of Panther Zora:* So called because they use a lot of gold (plated weapons, armor and the like) for "gang colors", they are the (very blind) followers of Panther Zora (or Pan'tha Zo'a), a minor Dark God who wants pretty much the same stuff as other villains out there: conquer the world, destroy the heroes, loot everything that is worth, from money to human lives.
Recently, though, said DG and its priestess, a Sister Jill, has obtained an Authored Rage for a man called Go Nagai....


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> *A (SMALL) LIST OF CULTS IN CORELINE.*
> 
> *The Exalted Order of the Knights of Noir:* They are followers of Noir, and (even if they have not EVER met any of the three Fictions using the name) follow orders from them (in reality, the leader is a Soldats agent). They are expert assassins and gunslingers, some of them practice magic of the “sneak-attack” kind (turn invisible, weapon enhancement, poison making, that kind of thing).
> *
> The Followers of the Obnoxious Aliens:* Imagine Lum’s Stormtroopers…. 10, 000 strong. They are a huge bunch of misfits joined together under the flag of the tiger-striped bikini alien princess, which in reward, has given them access to some seriously high-tech stuff. It was like giving a nerd access to the Enterprise’s computers.
> *
> The Adventuring Explorers of the Unknown: * A Trekkie cult, divided in Science (Field Scientists/Techies), Security (fighters) and Command groups. They use both high tech and extensive psionics, and it’s one with an open-arm policy for aliens. Their organization follows Federation rules.
> *
> The Holy Esquires Of the Knight Sabers:* It’s actually two cults, one for each version of the Knight Sabers (they BOTH consider “Crash” to be unholy). They are armed with state-of-the-art power armor (NOT Hardsuits. They consider them holy items-and so, only worthy to be used by the KS and whoever they take under their wing) and anti-armor weaponry. They have a zero-tolerance policy on cyborgs and artificial lifeforms that look like Boomers (only IF they look like Boomers).
> And BTW, yes, they fight against each other.
> 
> *IshQuatre:* A cult that follows Quatre Raberba Winner. Imagine Buddhists with access to Mobile Suits and high-powered empathic psionics…. And a willingness to use them to promote peace.
> 
> *The Children of an Elder God:* Imagine an ENTIRE CULT created around the Elseworlds fanfic of the same name, a Lovecraft/Eva crossover… they are the “archetypical” Lovecraftian cult of the setting, with agents in tiers of NERV, who revere the Pilots of the Evangelions in the same light as the Elder Gods (or, at least, the more “benevolent” ones)… and who would like nothing more than bring about the end of the world so they re-create it as they see fit (yeah, there’s a LOT of holes on that logic).
> 
> *The Agents of the Ancient Spirits of Evil: * Another Lovecraftian cult, but this one reveres the same things as Mumm-Ra. And like the damn guy, they obtain power from them, making them “Ever-Living” (actually, they’re lesser zombies and other kinds of Undead/Abominations, but do they care?).
> 
> *The Eyeless: * A cult modeled after the evil displayed in the movie “Event Horizon” (and which, apparently, can have its origins traced back to an incident on a NERV R&D facility in Nevada). They have psionic powers, magics (of the “reality-bending/illusion” kind) and they all obtained the Blindsight ability.
> But, of course, they have to renounce their humanity, accept the existence of an unnamed entity on some other dimension (which, apparently, cannot be described by the word “Hell”), and undergo an initiation ritual that includes having their eyes carved out.
> 
> You ever seen 'Event Horizon'?. Sam Neill's character is one of them, right by the end.
> 
> *The Order of Kombatants: * Given the nature of the tournament they hope to compete in, they are one of the few groups who use magic, psi, and tech in their martial arts training, sometimes seperately, sometimes in combination. Some of the members had seen films and television series about this before the Vanishing came, which is why they keep their interaction with one contestant in particular to a very closely monitored minimum- they do not wish the person to gain any more power than they already possess.




Said Kombatant is, of course, Shao Kahn.......just in case you've been wondering all this time.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*-Obsessive.Com:* It was originally a site for a group of fan collectors. Now, post-Vanishing and re-organized by Jordan Kennedy, they are a convention of every kind of 'collector'-style villain ever, and people who wanna be just that.
They are out to collect the rarest items out there, just for the bragging rights... by any means necessary.

*-The Knights of the True Timeline:* They are not one single group. Rather, they are a number of groups reunited under one single banner. They enforce their belief of 'one true timeline' for both Coreline and every single Fiction series out there by hunting down and destroying Alternates for key characters or going to the Alternate Universes proper and doing 'whatever it takes' to get it back to looking like the canon timeline.
Unfortunately, they only do lots of unfocused, overkill destruction, which instead could (and will) lead to further changes in the timelines, and so, possibly create more alternate universes, which they visit to 'change' again in a very vicious circle.
Insofar, their more destructive act in Coreline Earth was the utter destruction of several neighborhoods in Surrey in an attempt to destroy an Alternate of Vernon Dursely.

*SITUATION REPORT: Famous Fiction Artificial Intelligences.*

-----Skynet ('Terminator') found itself dumped into the military networks, and managed to raise hell for two days (destroying Topeka, Kansas) before it was driven into a smaller sub-net that was then cut off. Needless to say, he is the LEAST popular of all the computers, and is raising an army of machines while he tries to talk others into joining him. Few will listen.

-----Durandal (Bungie's 'Marathon') crashed into the First world's civilian network, and set up shop. He is now the creator of the anti-virus/spyware blocker/firewall program 'Longinus' and has used the profits to invest heavily in companies like Wal-mart and Genom, giant corperations that care about as much as he does about humainity's fate. He also has tried to hack Tokyo-3's Magi several times, but without a direct link is always cut out before he gets whatever data this God amoung his kind is looking for.

-----Xavier 'Megaman X' Light can be found writing in a T-2 cafe most days. He's hung up the armor, and sworn not to use it without due cause. His buddy Zachary 'Zero' Willy works as a male model and a bouncer. Zero also dables in vigilanteism, and has been sighted hitting almost every woman in that no longer exclusive field.

-----Hal 9000 is in orbit around Jupiter, waiting to be turned back on.

-----Shodan is the systems manager of much of the UNSC's fleet security.

-----Motoko/Project 2501 was last sighted in Berlin, and holds a weekly philosophical discussion with an Alternate version of herself (appearently from the 'Stand Alone Complex' series).

-----Cortana holds a position of contrasting strength and weakness. The first of the AIs to come to direct control of a human population, Cortana directed succesful rebellions in Africa after promising a new age of peace and economic prosperity. Now in control of much of the continent's center, she directs the Pan-African State into a new age of technology and power from her capital of Mombassa.

-----Durga crashed back into the Internet, and found a safe haven in Russian networks, where she now resides and sends advice to those people who perk her interest. She has been the source of several 'Guardian Angel' conspiracy theories.

*Zero-One*

Well, it just appeared in Death Valley, miles upon miles of machines, human powercell towers, and other associated gear. Within a few weeks after its appearance, the world governments were raiding towers to pull people out of them, backed by heavy firepower and powerful Fictions.
Oddly enough, although there is evidence that Zion did make the transit, it was just a little too deep, and has probably been melted by now.

When the Galactica showed up, it did so with Cylons in its wake. Few expected that the first meeting of two rebel machine races would result in war. 

The secular machine race of 01 was content to be merely left alone for all time, and contemplate it's non-existant navel. When the Cylons began trying to convert Sentinels and others to their cause of human extermination, Deus Ex took exception and ordered a full-scale attack on the 12 or so Basestars near Jupiter. Inertal driven spaceships were hastily constructed, and a full-scale assault was underway just under a month after the two races had met.
Modified Sentinels and Titan Sentinels led the attack, and overwhelmmed the perimiter Raiders. While ten of the ships were able to jump away, two Basestars were boarded by so many sentinels that they were captured even after they had jumped.
After that, several Human-form Cylons were hooked into a modified version of the Matrix, and used to hack the Cylon's databases for additional information. Equiped with the theory and working examples of jump drives, it took only a short time to assemble a suitable escape vessel to leave Earth. This ship was basically the two Basestars grafted together and melded with an additonal factory module. Additional structures filled in the spaces between the starfish arms of the Basestars, until the ship was able to haul every machine out of the city of 01.

After they broke orbit, the machines transmited a signal back to the city, and overloaded it's fusion powerplants, destroying it on Vanishing +74. They are rumored to be searching for a possible homeworld where they can live in relative peace and comfort. The Cylons, on the other hand, are determined to hunt them down for payback.

Like their war machines, the machines of 01 design spaceships that are articulated, insectile or aquatic in apearance, and tend towards close-in combat.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*WEAPONS OF THE PAN-AFRICAN NATION*​




*Pan-African National Armories BR-55 Battle Rifle*
=Damage: 2d10
=Critical: 20.
=Range Increment: 70 feet
=Rate of Fire: S, 3 round burst.
=Size: Large.
=Magazine: 36 box.
=Weight: 10 lbs
=Purchase DC: 25
=Restriction: Military (+3)
=Feats required: Personal Firearms Proficiency.

This is the basic BR-55 that is standard issue to Pan-African forces, and sold worldwide to friendly governments. It is a lightweight assault rifle that fires a heavier round than is normal. Allthough it lacks a full autofire setting, many attest that this is not a major handicap, and that the superior reliability and accuracy of the weapon outweigh any complaints about it not getting enough lead down the barrel.
A special version is also available with a video scope, motion sensor, and ammo counter for +6 to purchase DC. This model requires a HUD to be used for full effect and is seldom found on the blackmarket. It seems likely that it is only used by special ops forces. Hakubi customs and Genom can both produce this rifle but have only made limited test runs. Browning in the United states is looking to produce this as competition for the OICW, because of it's lower weight.





Neo-African National Armories MA5B Assault Rifle 
-7.62mm Assault Rifle.[/B]

Damage: 3d10
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic.
Range Increment: 60 ft.
Rate of Fire: S, A.
Magazine: 60 Box.
Size: Large.
Weight: 11 lb.
Purchase DC: 18.
Restriction: Mil (+3)

The predecessor model to the BR-55, it has since been replaced by the newer rifle in the Nation’s frontline troops. It lacks several of the newer rifle’s gizmos (although it can have an underbarrel flashlight, digital ammo and compass display for an extra +6  Purchase DC) and the burst capability, having been mainly designed to ‘rock-and-roll’ tactics, it was one of the Nation’s military’s first attempt at a home-made longarm using designs provided by Cortana. Standard load for the MA5B is 7.62 HEAP rounds.





*Neo-African National Armories M-90 Combat Shotgun
-8-gauge Pump-action Shotgun.*

Damage: 2d12.
Critical: 20.
Damage Type: Ballistic.
Range Increment: 30 ft.
Rate of Fire: Single.
Magazine: 12 Int.
Size: Large.
Weight: 10 lbs.
Purchase DC: 18.
Restriction: Mil (+3).

They say there’s no such thing as overkill in combat, but the M-90 sure as hell tries. A shoulder-mounted cannon, it is the only other super-large-gauge shotgun known to Coreline weapon connoisseurs (the other design is the SalCo ‘Destroyer’ 4-gauge shotgun). It is mainly deployed in frontlines with intimidation purposes, since it is almost sure to obliterate almost anything that gets in point-blank range. It comes equipped with an underbarrel flashlight.





*Neo-African National Armories M-19 SSM ‘Jackhammer’ Rocket Launcher 
-102mm Anti-Armor Rocket Launcher.*

Damage: 6d10.
Critical: 20.
Damage Type: Concussion.
Range Increment: 160 ft.
Rate of Fire: S.
Magazine: 2 Int.
Size: Large.
Weight: 46 lbs.
Purchase DC: 22
Restriction: Mil (+3). 
*Special Rules: * The ‘Jackhammer’ is equipped with a x2 telescopic scope (+1 equipment bonus to to-hit rolls). 

The M-19 Semi-automatic Shoulder-carried Munitions launcher was nicknamed the ‘Jackhammer’ because, in the words of Neo-African troops: “Even if they can take it, it still rattles ‘em up hard”. It is basic in design, advanced alloys notwithstanding, with two barrels, a small optical scope on the side, and a topside hatch that must be opened to load both missiles, one at the time.
Still, it delivers to give the Neo-African Nation troops the edge needed to defend their country.





*Neo-African National Armories M-7 SMG
-5mm x23 Personal Defense Weapon.*

Damage: 2d6.
Critical: 20.
Damage Type: Ballistic.
Range Increment: 40 ft.
Rate of Fire: S, A.
Magazine: 40 Box.
Size: Medium.
Weight: 6 lbs.
Purchase DC: 17.
Restriction: Restricted (+2).
*Special Rules:* The M-7 SMG is equipped with a collapsible stock.

Again based on the designs provided by Cortana, the Neo-African National Armories deliver with a compact, powerful sub-machine gun to use by rear personnel and the national police and corporations. Strangely, Neo-African Armories has obtained a lawsuit from Heckler and Koch for the gun’s likeness to its own MP7 PDW design (not surprisingly, because it was originally an ‘update’ of the MP7). It fires property 5x23mm caseless ammunition. A red-dot laser sight comes standard for the weapon.





*Neo-African National Armories S-2 AM Sniper Rifle
-14.5mm Sniper Rifle.*

Damage: 3d12.
Critical: 20.
Damage Type: Ballistic.
Range Increment: 120 ft.
Rate of Fire: S.
Magazine: 4 box.
Size: Huge.
Weight: 21 lbs.
Purchase DC: 20.
Restriction: Mil (+3).
*Special Rules: * The S-2 comes equipped with a x10 telescopic scope (+4 equipment bonus, and doubles range instead of multiplying it by half).

The most powerful sniper rifle in the service of the Neo-African Nation (and arguably one of the most powerful sniper rifles in Coreline), the S-2 fires property 14.5mm sabot rounds, proven to be capable of an impressive penetration even at its most extreme range. The weapon is equipped with a bipod, and its scope can be adapted with an additional night vision system for an extra +3 Purchase DC. In actuality, the S-2 is being tested by the UNSC and the Japanese Self-Defense Force.





*Neo-African National Armories M-6D Pistol
-12.7mm Semi-Automatic Pistol.*

Damage: 3d8.
Critical: 20.
Damage Type: Ballistic.
Range Increment: 60 ft.
Rate of Fire: S.
Magazine: 12 Box.
Size: Medium.
Weight: 5 lbs.
Purchase DC: 17.
Restriction: Res (+2).
*Special Rules: *  The M-6D is equipped with an x2 Scope (+1 equipment bonus to to-hit rolls).

One of the two standard sidearms of the Neo-African military, it’s designed to fire 12.7mm explosive-tipped rounds. Its design with a hand-protector on the grip is to be used while wearing gloves and as a (highly emergency) melee weapon.  The small scope included is appropriate for long-range attacks. Both sidearm designs have been appropriated by SalCo for distribution in North America.





*Neo-African National Armories M-8D Pistol
-10mm Semi-Automatic Pistol.*

Damage: 2d8.
Critical: 20.
Damage Type: Ballistic.
Range Increment: 40 ft.
Rate of Fire: S.
Magazine: 10 Box.
Size: Small.
Weight: 5 lbs.
Purchase DC: 17
Restriction: Res (+2).
*Special Rules: * Due to its fine making, M8D pistols grant a +1 mastercraft bonus to all attack rolls.
The other, newest sidearm of the Neo-African military, it has seen a silent evolution into the main sidearm spot. The M-8D fires powerful 10mm magnum rounds, big as a man’s thumb. Its shots are weaker than the M6D’s pistol, but it’s lighter and easier to wield, with perfect balance.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

(The following write-ups were made w/a lot of trial-and-error-sorry, just started to watch. Appreciate any help w/this).
*GALLIFREY:*​
Planet Gallifrey, the home of the Time Lords, is (or depending on who exactly you ask, *WAS*) a staple of the TV series ‘Doctor Who’. The planet’s inhabitants were, back in their home dimension, the masters of time and space, capable of traveling the whole of it the same way a common human would go the closest store. They had lots of knowledge-and the law to not interfere with other races’ histories. It was wiped out recently, by an event called, quite appropriately, the ‘Time War’.
But CLULESS had other ideas. As well as well-known characters of the series (friend and for alike) appeared on Coreline, the planet proper appeared on the very edge of the Sol System, past Pluto, inside a time-space bubble that had made it all but undetectable to scans from Earth. While this distortion has made them impossible to detect by conventional means, they found out during the 23 Hours (thru contact with those Time Lords and Alternated that were on Coreline) that their own worst nightmare has come to pass: there were lots –*LOTS*- of individuals with access to time-travel technology, and the cold-bloodedness to travel back and change history to their own whims. Fortunately (or *UN*fortunately, it seems) there is no way to go back to any time before the 23 Hours that holds CLULESS proper-all attempts have only managed to reach alternate universes located in Earth’s past.
Even so, the Gallifreyians decided –with a lot of aplomb by ‘renegade’ members- to throw their laws of non-interference out the window. With such a potential for damage out there, remaining so would do nothing but harm to themselves.
And so, there’s representatives of the planet on the UNSC and select agencies on Coreline, not all of them Time Lords, but all of them having at least some knowledge of temporal mechanics.

*Gallifreyans:* Born in Gallifrey (although the term is more of a misnomer since they are ‘woven’ by a genetic Loom), they have generations of genetic engineering on their blood. Lots of them have first appeared in Coreline during the 23 Hours as an effect of CLULESS wondering what the hell happened. Not all of them are very disposed to be adventurers, since their upbringing was much academic, but even then, they make great advisors.
*Racial Traits:* 
*Medium Humanoids (Gallifreyians).
**Ability Modifiers:* +2 Wis, +2 Int.
**Base Speed:* 30 Feet.
**Racial Skills:* All Gallifreyans consider Knowledge (Temporal Sciences) to be a class skill.
*Gallifreyans come with a standard package of genetic enhancements which include:

Fast Healing (Ex) 1: A Gallifreyan heals 1 point of damage each round so long as he has at least 1 hit point. 

Low–Light Vision (Ex): A Gallifreyan has low-light vision and can see objects twice as far away as a basic human. The effective radius of bright light or shadowy illumination is doubled.

Respiratory Bypass (Ex): A Gallifreyan can close down his respiratory system for a number of rounds equal to his Constitution x 3. This can be used to hold the effects of smoke and gas at bay.

Scent (Ex): This ability allows the Gallifreyan to detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes and track by sense of smell.

Weakness to Gas Attacks: If a Gallifreyan fails to activate his Respiratory Bypass their enhanced sense of smell causes them to take a –4 penalty on Fortitude Saves to resist gas attacks. Corrosive gases inflict double damage.

In addition, Gallifreyans that become Time Lords receive:

Lindal Gland (Ex): A biological implant which triggers the process of regeneration when a Gallifreyan’s hit points fall below 0. This process can be activated a maximum of 12 times.

Telepathy (Su): Any Gallifreyan with an Intelligence of 6 or higher can communicate telepathically with any creature within 100 feet that has a language.

**Free Language: * Gallifreyan, an odd combination between mathematical symbols and (apparent) Greek symbols, used in extremely long sequences per word.
**Level Adjustment:* +3.

*REGENERATION RULES: * Regeneration is automatically triggered when a Time Lord’s hit points fall to -10 or lower, or when a Massive Damage Save is failed, or in any circumstance in which the Time Lord’s body dies. The body must exist for Regeneration to take place- if the body is disintegrated, for example, Regeneration is not possible. 

The process of Regeneration recreates the character’s physical body and usually generates a new personality. When a character undergoes Regeneration, generate a new set of scores for Strength, Dexterity, and Constitution. You may choose to determine a new personality for the character. The character looses all permanent Doubt points in the process of Regeneration. The character’s level, hit points, skills, feats and all other characteristics remain the same. 

The character wakes from Regeneration after 1D6 hours with their full hit point total, but Shaken. The Shaken condition lasts for 1D6 hours. Additionally, dying tends to be quite traumatic and the character must make a Will saving throw (DC 15 + number of previous Regenerations) or suffer the effects of a Disorder, determined randomly from the following table.

*Regeneration Disorders
Disorder	                    Result on D20*
Amnesia	                            1-8
Depression	               9-12
Obsession	               13-16
Paranoia	                            17-20

*Duration of Regeneration Disorder 
Will Save failed by	     Duration*
1-5	                  1d10 minutes
6-9	                  1d10 hours
10+	                  1d10 days

*(GM’S NOTE): On Issues of Balance: * The ability to Renew Time Lords obviously apart from other characters. Regeneration is a significant asset for a character, but in practice it does not raise issues of balance. Regeneration effectively marks the end of one character and the beginning of another. The post-Regeneration Time Lord could even be played by a different person. In this way, the game effect of Regeneration is ultimately the same as a character dying and then being replaced by an entirely new character. 

*NEW SKILL:* Knowledge (Temporal Sciences) (INT) _Trained Only_
This category of Knowledge encompasses all the complex theories and knowledge related to manipulating, using, and traveling through time and space.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> (The following write-ups were made w/a lot of trial-and-error-sorry, just started to watch. Appreciate any help w/this).
> *GALLIFREY:*​
> Planet Gallifrey, the home of the Time Lords, is (or depending on who exactly you ask, *WAS*) a staple of the TV series ‘Doctor Who’. The planet’s inhabitants were, back in their home dimension, the masters of time and space, capable of traveling the whole of it the same way a common human would go the closest store. They had lots of knowledge-and the law to not interfere with other races’ histories. It was wiped out recently, by an event called, quite appropriately, the ‘Time War’.
> But CLULESS had other ideas. As well as well-known characters of the series (friend and for alike) appeared on Coreline, the planet proper appeared on the very edge of the Sol System, past Pluto, inside a time-space bubble that had made it all but undetectable to scans from Earth. While this distortion has made them impossible to detect by conventional means, they found out during the 23 Hours (thru contact with those Time Lords and Alternated that were on Coreline) that their own worst nightmare has come to pass: there were lots –*LOTS*- of individuals with access to time-travel technology, and the cold-bloodedness to travel back and change history to their own whims. Fortunately (or *UN*fortunately, it seems) there is no way to go back to any time before the 23 Hours that holds CLULESS proper-all attempts have only managed to reach alternate universes located in Earth’s past.
> Even so, the Gallifreyians decided –with a lot of aplomb by ‘renegade’ members- to throw their laws of non-interference out the window. With such a potential for damage out there, remaining so would do nothing but harm to themselves.
> And so, there’s representatives of the planet on the UNSC and select agencies on Coreline, not all of them Time Lords, but all of them having at least some knowledge of temporal mechanics.
> 
> *Gallifreyans:* Born in Gallifrey (although the term is more of a misnomer since they are ‘woven’ by a genetic Loom), they have generations of genetic engineering on their blood. Lots of them have first appeared in Coreline during the 23 Hours as an effect of CLULESS, wondering what the hell happened. Not all of them are very disposed to be adventurers, since their upbringing was much academic, but even then, they make great advisors.
> *Racial Traits:*
> *Medium Humanoids (Gallifreyians).
> **Ability Modifiers:* +2 Wis, +2 Int.
> **Base Speed:* 30 Feet.
> **Racial Skills:* All Gallifreyans consider Knowledge (Temporal Sciences) to be a class skill.
> *Gallifreyans come with a standard package of genetic enhancements which include:
> 
> Fast Healing (Ex) 1: A Gallifreyan heals 1 point of damage each round so long as he has at least 1 hit point.
> 
> Low–Light Vision (Ex): A Gallifreyan has low-light vision and can see objects twice as far away as a basic human. The effective radius of bright light or shadowy illumination is doubled.
> 
> Respiratory Bypass (Ex): A Gallifreyan can close down his respiratory system for a number of rounds equal to his Constitution x 3. This can be used to hold the effects of smoke and gas at bay.
> 
> Scent (Ex): This ability allows the Gallifreyan to detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes and track by sense of smell.
> 
> Weakness to Gas Attacks: If a Gallifreyan fails to activate his Respiratory Bypass their enhanced sense of smell causes them to take a –4 penalty on Fortitude Saves to resist gas attacks. Corrosive gases inflict double damage.
> 
> In addition, Gallifreyans that become Time Lords receive:
> 
> Lindal Gland (Ex): A biological implant which triggers the process of regeneration when a Gallifreyan’s hit points fall below 0. This process can be activated a maximum of 12 times.
> 
> Telepathy (Su): Any Gallifreyan with an Intelligence of 6 or higher can communicate telepathically with any creature within 100 feet that has a language.
> 
> **Free Language: * Gallifreyan, an odd combination between mathematical symbols and (apparent) Greek symbols, used in extremely long sequences per word.
> **Level Adjustment:* +3.
> 
> *REGENERATION RULES: * Regeneration is automatically triggered when a Time Lord’s hit points fall to -10 or lower, or when a Massive Damage Save is failed, or in any circumstance in which the Time Lord’s body dies. The body must exist for Regeneration to take place- if the body is disintegrated, for example, Regeneration is not possible.
> 
> The process of Regeneration recreates the character’s physical body and usually generates a new personality. When a character undergoes Regeneration, generate a new set of scores for Strength, Dexterity, and Constitution. You may choose to determine a new personality for the character. The character looses all permanent Doubt points in the process of Regeneration. The character’s level, hit points, skills, feats and all other characteristics remain the same.
> 
> The character wakes from Regeneration after 1D6 hours with their full hit point total, but Shaken. The Shaken condition lasts for 1D6 hours. Additionally, dying tends to be quite traumatic and the character must make a Will saving throw (DC 15 + number of previous Regenerations) or suffer the effects of a Disorder, determined randomly from the following table.
> 
> *Regeneration Disorders
> Disorder	                    Result on D20*
> Amnesia	                            1-8
> Depression	               9-12
> Obsession	               13-16
> Paranoia	                            17-20
> 
> *Duration of Regeneration Disorder
> Will Save failed by	     Duration*
> 1-5	                  1d10 minutes
> 6-9	                  1d10 hours
> 10+	                  1d10 days
> 
> *(GM’S NOTE): On Issues of Balance: * The ability to Renew Time Lords obviously apart from other characters. Regeneration is a significant asset for a character, but in practice it does not raise issues of balance. Regeneration effectively marks the end of one character and the beginning of another. The post-Regeneration Time Lord could even be played by a different person. In this way, the game effect of Regeneration is ultimately the same as a character dying and then being replaced by an entirely new character.
> 
> *NEW SKILL:* Knowledge (Temporal Sciences) (INT) _Trained Only_
> This category of Knowledge encompasses all the complex theories and knowledge related to manipulating, using, and traveling through time and space.




_A scribbled note in the bottom margin:_
A combination Dimension/Temporal Drive Generator, these days, serves quite adequately for a 'kludge' TARDIS if one wishes to provide them with the benefits of tourism, though this is not mentioned to their faces (the issue of most Post-Vanishing Terrans having the guts to do that, let alone kickstart the tourist industry down there yet, quite aside)


----------



## marcoasalazarm

TARDIS stats to follow soon.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*We cannot have Gallifrey without...*

*T.A.R.D.I.S. (Time And Relative Dimensions In Space) Travel Capsule (PL 8+).*

      Designed and created by the scientists of the Gallifrey Time Council, it involves a high use of temporal science, bio-mechanics and dimensional displacement in a design that is guarded jealously and has –insofar- been found impossible to replicate to this degree by other races (rumors say that Washu probably had, but if it’s true, she’s sworn secrecy).

The TARDIS is a gargantuan structure with massive time-space generators that has been dimensionally compressed to fit inside a smaller structure, roughly the size of a telephone booth. At the very heart of the structure –in the ‘entry room’- there is a control console and the TARDIS’ ‘Time Rotor’, which controls its movement thru time and space. Once a TARDIS is fully built –and some pieces grown- it is then given to a Time Lord, who has had his genetic code altered to pilot it, and after that, there is no way to steal it or commandeer it (it CAN, however, be entered and set to go to pre-arranged coordinates). 
The only person the TARDIS will react to fully is its designated Time Lord and other Time Lords. As such, the chances of finding a TARDIS in the black market is extremely close to none.

On Coreline, there are three known classes of TARDIS- 

*The Type-40 TARDIS* (which is known to be ‘the Edsel of TARDISes’ and all but decommissioned, but with an increasing number of Time Lord trainees that are fans of the Doctor (and of ‘pimping their rides’), the Gallifrey Council has issued them again), 

*The Type-50 TARDIS* (which is a more contemporary version of the Type-40, but aside from a console with enormous amounts of digital systems, it seemingly is the same under the hood), and 

*The Type-60 TARDIS* (which is all but unknown outside of the Council, since it was designed by the time of the Time War, and is the only type of TARDIS in existence made for combat. 
It is equpped with an external weapon and sacrifices some of its internal space for barracks, weapon lockers and a small vehicle hangar. This is the only TARDIS model that is not the size of a phone booth (actually, it's more the size of a ticket booth), or that has only one door (it has four on its sides-one that leads to the Control Room, three that lead to the barracks thru airlocks- and an upper hatch for the integral plasma cannon). 
It would have been deployed... but in the very moment that finished them, the Doc did his thing).

*NEW FEAT:* TARDIS Operation:  you are capable to operate a TARDIS Capsule and its internal systems.
*PreRequisites:* Int 15, Knowledge (Temporal Mechanics) 5 ranks, Knowledge (TARDIS Technology) 5 ranks. Must be an approved TARDIS operator (for example, by becoming a Time Lord).
*Effect:* You are capable to use a TARDIS’ internal systems as well as plot Time-Space jumps.
*Normal:* Without this feat, you cannot operate a TARDIS’ systems or plot Time-Space jumps.

*NEW SKILL: * Knowledge (TARDIS Technology) (INT): The how-to of all the systems that involve the TARDIS. Having 5 or more ranks in this Skill gives a synergy bonus to any other rolls involving using TARDIS systems (such as Repair).

Pilot Time Machine (INT) _Trained Only_
Use to steer a time machine (such as a TARDIS Capsule) through the complexities of time and space travel. 
*Check: * Unlike the Pilot and Drive skills, every Pilot Time Machine task requires a check. The complexity of time machines, and the myriad ways in which things can go wrong, means that even the simplest trips contain an element of uncertainty – there is no such thing as a ‘simple task’.

To travel through time and its difficulties, refer to the Jumps and Mis-Jumps table below. In most cases, the Game Master should keep the result of the check a secret. In the event of a failed check, the actual destination should be secretly determined by the Games Master.

*Special:* A character can Take 10 when making a Pilot Time Machine check, but cannot Take 20.

*Time: * A Pilot Time Machine check is at least a full-round action.

*Judging TARDIS use:*​
*Architectural Configuration System:* 5 minutes to set up +1 minute per room moved. Deleting a room takes 5 minutes. This requires a Knowledge (TARDIS Technology) check, DC 20.  3 failures in a row means the system is jammed and needs a minor system repair check. Rooms cannot be moved in flight only deleted. If attempted, a random room is deleted.

*Rest, Weight, Form, and Inertia:* The height rest mass of a TARDIS (10,000kg) usually only applies to the TARDIS unit’s mass in open space. It will automatically adjust to a weight that will be supported by the surface under it, under normal circumstances. A Knowledge (TARDIS Technology) check with a DC of 25 is required to override this safety feature. A single failed roll has no effect, but three failed rolls causes the rest mass to change radically, causing the TARDIS to be blown away like a feather or sending it crashing through the floor or sinking into the ground.  Though the nearly invulnerable TARDIS will be unharmed, this will shake up everyone inside and the controls will be jammed until a minor system repair check  is made. A microjump may be necessary to get the TARDIS out of the hole as well!

*Chameleon Circuit: * The TARDIS chameleon circuit is a delicate thing. Operation always requires a successful Knowledge (TARDIS Technology) roll at DC 15 or greater. Two failures in a row will freeze the TARDIS in its current shape until a minor systems repair is accomplished. 
It can be assumed that a large number of common items (boulders, trees, etc) are recorded in memory banks of every TARDIS chameleon circuit. For more elaborate disguises, like a London Police Call Box, a recording must be made of an original item. This process takes 5 minutes and requires a successful TARDIS Technology skill check at DC 20. It should be kept in mind that a TARDIS will exactly resemble the item that is scanned, in every way from wear marks, discolorations and other identifying marks being reproduced. This may cause a careful observer to become suspicious. It is possible to create an original design, or one without scanning an object. A simple disguise requires half an hour (like a column or packing crate), two hours for a complex design (like a statue or a tree). This process requires a successful TARDIS Technology skill check at DC 20. Failure means the effort was wasted and must be started all over again.

Although Type-40 and Type-50 TARDISes are designed to resemble any kind of object, the Type-60 will automatically form into an object big enough for its four sides (that have hatches) and top (that has a weapon) to be unobstructed. Any modifications to its structure have 5 higher DC.

*Temporal Invulnerability: * Normal weapons, including all projectiles, lasers and similar weapons, and conventional explosives cannot harm a TARDIS or those inside, certain types of damage can affect the TARDIS by transmitting their damage interdimensionally. Atomic explosions, or other devices that produce hard radiation in large quantities, create local time/space disturbances that would transmit damage to a TARDIS. Certain less destructive weapons create interdimensional warping fields that can affect a TARDIS. 

*The TARDIS Key:* A key to a TARDIS cannot be duplicated by any technology short of Gallifreyan, nor can a TARDIS lock be picked with any tools of lesser technology. A duplicate can be made with the proper workshop and the original to copy and requires a successful Knowledge (TARDIS Technology) and Craft skill checks, both at DC 15. Changing the locks of a TARDIS requires the original key and requires a successful Knowledge (TARDIS Technology) and Craft checks at DC 25.
*
Making TARDIS Space-Time Jumps*​
*Time/Space Coordinates*
	Setting the coordinates for a time/space trip in the TARDIS is not a simple task. Untrained individuals cannot hope to operate the complex controls, even on a hit-or-miss basis. At most, a person could learn the use of simple TARDIS controls, like the door lever, by observation alone. With about 5 minutes of instruction, however, a person could be shown how to press the buttons necessary to activate the TARDIS on a pre-set course. Actually programming any sort of TARDIS travel is beyond the capability of someone without some skill in Pilot Time Machine. 

*Jumps and Mis-Jumps*
	Making a Time/Space Jump requires a Pilot Time Machine skill check. You may take 10 but not 20 on this check. Consult the table below for DC. If the roll fails, consult the mis-jump table.
Difficulty level starts at DC 10 and is modified as below:

*Jump Type	                                                         DC modifier*
Movement through space 	                                                   +5
Movement through time	                                                   +5
Interdimensional movement	                                                   +10
Micro-jump only	                                                                +5
Jump pre-recorded and computer-controlled	                         -10

*Destination* 
Gallifrey (All TARDISes are designed to go there with ease).	-10
Other well-known destination	                                       -5

*For Operator* 
Distracted, rushed, or nervous	                                      +5
Impaired, ill, or injured	                                                   +10
Extra careful (Take 10)	                                                   -10

*Other factors	*
TARDIS in need of minor repair	+5
TARDIS in need of major repair	+10-+25
TARDIS hampered by outside forces	+5-+15

Dice Roll	Macro Jump result	                         Micro Jump result
2	Re roll twice; apply both results	+/- 2D6 days
3	+/- 2D6 decades	                          +/- 2D6 hours
4	+/- 2D6 years	                          +/- 2D6 minutes
5	+/- 2D6 months	                          Annoyance
6	+/- 2D6 days	                          Annoyance
7	Annoyance	                          No misjump
8	Same planet	                          Annoyance
9 	Another planet	                          Annoyance

10	Other Space: Re-roll below	             10x2D6 meters
    1-4 	    Deep Space	
    5-6	    Near Object	

11	Catastrophic displacement; re-roll below	100x2D6 meters
    1-2	    Dangerous time	
    3-4	    Dangerous place	
    5-6	    Outside normal space/time	

12	Re-roll twice above; apply both results	2D6 Kilometers


*Materialization*
	A TARDIS automatically avoids materializing in space occupied by another physical object unless programmed to do so.
Failure to Materialize 
Materialization can only fail when it is affected by strong temporal forces or certain energy fields.
The possible effects can vary from being unable to materialize to being attached to another object. If the latter occurs, such as a TARDIS were stuck in a wall, it will have to be jumped free with a high-power surge; the Pilot Time Machine check would be of at least DC 25 and has a high possibility of causing damage to the TARDIS. 

*Spatial Overlaps * 
	The TARDIS may be programmed to overlap a physical object so it is in essence ‘swallowed’ by the TARDIS and appears inside when the vehicle materializes. This is a DC 25 Pilot Time Machine skill check. Failure will displace the TARDIS to one side just enough to miss the object. When successfully overlapped the operator can make it appear at any place within the TARDIS at any place within that is large enough to contain it.
After a successful overlap, the exterior of the TARDIS will appear in the space the object was, and if the Chameleon Circuit is operating, it can be set to imitate the object that was overlapped. To do so is a separate DC 15 Knowledge (TARDIS Technology) check. If successful, the overlap will be unnoticed by any observer.

*Nested TARDIS units * 
	If one TARDIS materializes around another TARDIS, the two will become a long series of nested interiors, appearing as if they were inside each other. The outside is only reached by going inside each TARDIS in succession until the outside is found in the center! When this occurs, the first TARDIS on the spot cannot be dislodged from inside the second. If the second TARDIS moves, the first will move also. The only way the operators of the two TARDIS can end the connection, is by making a Pilot Time Machine check at  DC 25.

*Gallifreyan Absolute Time*
	All TARDIS cannot enter Gallifrey’s past time-line before its original departure, and no TARDIS may travel into Gallifrey’s future beyond the year 101,209 TL (the start of the Time War). This is a function of the TARDIS machine, to protect the Gallifreyan time line. It cannot be altered without severely damaging the TARDIS. 

*Travel Time * 
	Travel time in most instances will not matter for the occupants. Microjumps will seem to take no time at all, with the exception of the time needed to set the controls. When travel time is important (say when the only known cure to a disease is more than a galaxy and several centuries away) the time spent in transit could mean life and death. Consult the following table for travel times. 

*Jump Type	                  Travel Time*
Micro Jump	                  6 seconds
Space-only, same planet	     6 seconds
Time-only	                  6 seconds + 1 year per year traveled

Time and Space jump	
Roll 2D6 consult table below:	
2	2D6 months
3-4	2D6 weeks
5-9	2D6 days
10-11	2D6 hours
12	2D6 minutes

*TARDIS Systems Operation*​
*Safety Devices*
*Force Fields*
	TARDIS force fields are proof against almost any conventional weapons known to 20th century science. The force fields protect the occupants against radiation, heat, cold, electrical discharge, sonic weapons, and magnetic fields. The force fields can be switched off by the main console, with a simple Knowledge (TARDIS Technology) skill check (DC 5). An indicator light shows the status of the force field.

*Hostile Action Defense System (H.A.D.S.)*
	When active, this system will automatically program a microjump to avoid any hazard that may cause the TARDIS or its occupants harm. Normally this system is off, to prevent the TARDIS from relocating unexpectedly when the operator is away. HADS can be activated with a successful Knowledge (TARDIS Tech) DC 10 check.  When active, it will move the TARDIS to the nearest safe location. If none can be found, the TARDIS will dematerialize for up to three hours, until the threat is gone.

*Internal Weapons Deactivation System*
	This system suppresses the action of chemical explosives, thus making grenades, bombs, and conventional bullets useless. Also, beam weapons and blasters are non-functional when the system is active. The system has no effect on purely physical weapons such as knives, cross-bows, and other thrown objects. Some other attacks are not affected by the system. Electricity cannot arc more than a few centimeters, so a weapon designed to touch the victim (such as a stun-baton) would work. Magnetic fields of non-lethal strength would operate, thus a rail-gun (a magnetically propelled projectile) would operate.
The system can be turned on and off from the main controls, with a Knowledge (TARDIS Tech) check, DC 15.

*Secondary Systems*
*Sensors*
	TARDIS sensors will routinely signal the occupants if exterior conditions are unsafe for the life-forms aboard. Detailed analysis of the exterior is possible from the main console. A thorough scan under normal conditions takes 5 minutes, and a Knowledge (TARDIS Tech) roll, DC 15. Unusual conditions may require 20 minutes and have a DC of 20-25. Truly abnormal situations could take up to an hour, and a DC of 35-40.

*The TARDIS Computer*
	 The TARDIS computer can be assumed to have information on numerous subjects.  The TARDIS computer can assist in any Knowledge checks, on any subject.

*Secondary TARDIS control.*
	The secondary controls are not an automatic override of the main console. They are meant as an emergency control. All skill checks difficulties are 1 level higher at the secondary controls. In situations where two operators are wresting for control, it requires an opposed test.

*Viewscreen*
	The viewscreen depends on the sensors operating properly. 

*Medical Facilities*
*Advanced Diagnostic Terminal*
	The ADT of all TARDIS models is programmed to diagnose disease, detect injury, and suggest treatment for all known races. The ADT has Treat Injury, Surgery, (all medical skills) at Rank 23.
	Programming the ADT for an unknown race, requires an expert in the alien physiology, who is able to communicate. The task requires a successful Knowledge (TARDIS Tech) skill roll at DC 20, and will take 2D6 hours.  The ADT cannot heal a creature on its own, only direct the treatment, therefore it is technically only providing an equipment bonus and an Assist Other bonus of +2.
	In cases where fast healing is necessary, it is possible to microjump, but the risk of misjump is so great as to make this impractical (though not impossible). 

*Cell Regeneration Vault * 
	Victims of radiation damage can use the Cell regeneration vault to heal damage that would normally be lethal. A Fortitude Save must be made for every 12 hours per patient using the room. Failure means the patient must be removed and wait 12 hours until attempting another use, after another successful Fortitude save, during which time the patient gets no worse, or better. If failed, the patient must wait another 6 hours, and make another Fortitude save upon which if successful may re-enter the vault for another 12 hours and make a Fortitude save, etc, until healed. 

*The Zero Room * 
	The Zero room is used to heal all non-physical damage such as the damage caused by mental attack, drugs that affect the mind, or faulty regenerations. Due to the nature of the Zero room, no energies can enter from the outside, including metal energies, light, sound, etc (hence, knocking on the door will have no affect on a user). Likewise, an mental attacker could not affect the occupant, even in the inside, as the walls absorb all such energies. It is possible to disable the Zero room, by removing a wall or door, making the Zero room useless. A makeshift Zero room cabinet can only be opened from the inside. 

*WEAPONS SYSTEMS:*
Although Type-40 and Type-50 TARDIS es are unarmed, the Type-60 is equipped with a powerful plasma cannon on its top, inside a pop-out turret. This cannon has the same stats as a Tsunami 480 Plasma Cannon (D20 Future, Pg. 164). Operation of this weapon requires both TARDIS Operation and Vehicle Weapons Proficiency.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> *T.A.R.D.I.S. (Time And Relative Dimensions In Space) Travel Capsule (PL 8+).*
> 
> Designed and created by the scientists of the Gallifrey Time Council, it involves a high use of temporal science, bio-mechanics and dimensional displacement in a design that is guarded jealously and has –insofar- been found impossible to replicate to this degree by other races (rumors say that Washu probably had, but if it’s true, she’s sworn secrecy).
> 
> The TARDIS is a gargantuan structure with massive time-space generators that has been dimensionally compressed to fit inside a smaller structure, roughly the size of a telephone booth. At the very heart of the structure –in the ‘entry room’- there is a control console and the TARDIS’ ‘Time Rotor’, which controls its movement thru time and space. Once a TARDIS is fully built –and some pieces grown- it is then given to a Time Lord, who has had his genetic code altered to pilot it, and after that, there is no way to steal it or commandeer it (it CAN, however, be entered and set to go to pre-arranged coordinates).
> The only person the TARDIS will react to fully is its designated Time Lord and other Time Lords. As such, the chances of finding a TARDIS in the black market is extremely close to none.
> 
> On Coreline, there are three known classes of TARDIS-
> 
> *The Type-40 TARDIS* (which is known to be ‘the Edsel of TARDISes’ and all but decommissioned, but with an increasing number of Time Lord trainees that are fans of the Doctor (and of ‘pimping their rides’), the Gallifrey Council has issued them again),
> 
> *The Type-50 TARDIS* (which is a more contemporary version of the Type-40, but aside from a console with enormous amounts of digital systems, it seemingly is the same under the hood), and
> 
> *The Type-60 TARDIS* (which is all but unknown outside of the Council, since it was designed by the time of the Time War, and is the only type of TARDIS in (*known*)existence made for combat.
> It is equpped with an external weapon and sacrifices some of its internal space for barracks, weapon lockers and a small vehicle hangar. This is the only TARDIS model that is not the size of a phone booth (actually, it's more the size of a ticket booth), or that has only one door (it has four on its sides-one that leads to the Control Room, three that lead to the barracks thru airlocks- and an upper hatch for the integral plasma cannon).
> It would have been deployed... but in the very moment that finished them, the Doc did his thing).
> 
> *NEW FEAT:* TARDIS Operation:  you are capable to operate a TARDIS Capsule and its internal systems.
> *PreRequisites:* Int 15, Knowledge (Temporal Mechanics) 5 ranks, Knowledge (TARDIS Technology) 5 ranks. Must be an approved TARDIS operator (for example, by becoming a Time Lord).
> *Effect:* You are capable to use a TARDIS’ internal systems as well as plot Time-Space jumps.
> *Normal:* Without this feat, you cannot operate a TARDIS’ systems or plot Time-Space jumps.
> 
> *NEW SKILL: * Knowledge (TARDIS Technology) (INT): The how-to of all the systems that involve the TARDIS. Having 5 or more ranks in this Skill gives a synergy bonus to any other rolls involving using TARDIS systems (such as Repair).
> 
> Pilot Time Machine (INT) _Trained Only_
> Use to steer a time machine (such as a TARDIS Capsule) through the complexities of time and space travel.
> *Check: * Unlike the Pilot and Drive skills, every Pilot Time Machine task requires a check. The complexity of time machines, and the myriad ways in which things can go wrong, means that even the simplest trips contain an element of uncertainty – there is no such thing as a ‘simple task’.
> 
> To travel through time and its difficulties, refer to the Jumps and Mis-Jumps table below. In most cases, the Game Master should keep the result of the check a secret. In the event of a failed check, the actual destination should be secretly determined by the Games Master.
> 
> *Special:* A character can Take 10 when making a Pilot Time Machine check, but cannot Take 20.
> 
> *Time: * A Pilot Time Machine check is at least a full-round action.
> 
> *Judging TARDIS use:*​
> *Architectural Configuration System:* 5 minutes to set up +1 minute per room moved. Deleting a room takes 5 minutes. This requires a Knowledge (TARDIS Technology) check, DC 20.  3 failures in a row means the system is jammed and needs a minor system repair check. Rooms cannot be moved in flight only deleted. If attempted, a random room is deleted.
> 
> *Rest, Weight, Form, and Inertia:* The height rest mass of a TARDIS (10,000kg) usually only applies to the TARDIS unit’s mass in open space. It will automatically adjust to a weight that will be supported by the surface under it, under normal circumstances. A Knowledge (TARDIS Technology) check with a DC of 25 is required to override this safety feature. A single failed roll has no effect, but three failed rolls causes the rest mass to change radically, causing the TARDIS to be blown away like a feather or sending it crashing through the floor or sinking into the ground.  Though the nearly invulnerable TARDIS will be unharmed, this will shake up everyone inside and the controls will be jammed until a minor system repair check  is made. A microjump may be necessary to get the TARDIS out of the hole as well!
> 
> *Chameleon Circuit: * The TARDIS chameleon circuit is a delicate thing. Operation always requires a successful Knowledge (TARDIS Technology) roll at DC 15 or greater. Two failures in a row will freeze the TARDIS in its current shape until a minor systems repair is accomplished.
> It can be assumed that a large number of common items (boulders, trees, etc) are recorded in memory banks of every TARDIS chameleon circuit. For more elaborate disguises, like a London Police Call Box, a recording must be made of an original item. This process takes 5 minutes and requires a successful TARDIS Technology skill check at DC 20. It should be kept in mind that a TARDIS will exactly resemble the item that is scanned, in every way from wear marks, discolorations and other identifying marks being reproduced. This may cause a careful observer to become suspicious. It is possible to create an original design, or one without scanning an object. A simple disguise requires half an hour (like a column or packing crate), two hours for a complex design (like a statue or a tree). This process requires a successful TARDIS Technology skill check at DC 20. Failure means the effort was wasted and must be started all over again.
> 
> Although Type-40 and Type-50 TARDISes are designed to resemble any kind of object, the Type-60 will automatically form into an object big enough for its four sides (that have hatches) and top (that has a weapon) to be unobstructed. Any modifications to its structure have 5 higher DC.
> 
> *Temporal Invulnerability: * Normal weapons, including all projectiles, lasers and similar weapons, and conventional explosives cannot harm a TARDIS or those inside, certain types of damage can affect the TARDIS by transmitting their damage interdimensionally. Atomic explosions, or other devices that produce hard radiation in large quantities, create local time/space disturbances that would transmit damage to a TARDIS. Certain less destructive weapons create interdimensional warping fields that can affect a TARDIS.
> 
> *The TARDIS Key:* A key to a TARDIS cannot be duplicated by any technology short of Gallifreyan, nor can a TARDIS lock be picked with any tools of lesser technology. A duplicate can be made with the proper workshop and the original to copy and requires a successful Knowledge (TARDIS Technology) and Craft skill checks, both at DC 15. Changing the locks of a TARDIS requires the original key and requires a successful Knowledge (TARDIS Technology) and Craft checks at DC 25.
> *
> Making TARDIS Space-Time Jumps*​
> *Time/Space Coordinates*
> Setting the coordinates for a time/space trip in the TARDIS is not a simple task. Untrained individuals cannot hope to operate the complex controls, even on a hit-or-miss basis. At most, a person could learn the use of simple TARDIS controls, like the door lever, by observation alone. With about 5 minutes of instruction, however, a person could be shown how to press the buttons necessary to activate the TARDIS on a pre-set course. Actually programming any sort of TARDIS travel is beyond the capability of someone without some skill in Pilot Time Machine.
> 
> *Jumps and Mis-Jumps*
> Making a Time/Space Jump requires a Pilot Time Machine skill check. You may take 10 but not 20 on this check. Consult the table below for DC. If the roll fails, consult the mis-jump table.
> Difficulty level starts at DC 10 and is modified as below:
> 
> *Jump Type	                                                         DC modifier*
> Movement through space 	                                                   +5
> Movement through time	                                                   +5
> Interdimensional movement	                                                   +10
> Micro-jump only	                                                                +5
> Jump pre-recorded and computer-controlled	                         -10
> 
> *Destination*
> Gallifrey (All TARDISes are designed to go there with ease).	-10
> Other well-known destination	                                       -5
> 
> *For Operator*
> Distracted, rushed, or nervous	                                      +5
> Impaired, ill, or injured	                                                   +10
> Extra careful (Take 10)	                                                   -10
> 
> *Other factors	*
> TARDIS in need of minor repair	+5
> TARDIS in need of major repair	+10-+25
> TARDIS hampered by outside forces	+5-+15
> 
> Dice Roll	Macro Jump result	                         Micro Jump result
> 2	Re roll twice; apply both results	+/- 2D6 days
> 3	+/- 2D6 decades	                          +/- 2D6 hours
> 4	+/- 2D6 years	                          +/- 2D6 minutes
> 5	+/- 2D6 months	                          Annoyance
> 6	+/- 2D6 days	                          Annoyance
> 7	Annoyance	                          No misjump
> 8	Same planet	                          Annoyance
> 9 	Another planet	                          Annoyance
> 
> 10	Other Space: Re-roll below	             10x2D6 meters
> 1-4 	    Deep Space
> 5-6	    Near Object
> 
> 11	Catastrophic displacement; re-roll below	100x2D6 meters
> 1-2	    Dangerous time
> 3-4	    Dangerous place
> 5-6	    Outside normal space/time
> 
> 12	Re-roll twice above; apply both results	2D6 Kilometers
> 
> 
> *Materialization*
> A TARDIS automatically avoids materializing in space occupied by another physical object unless programmed to do so.
> Failure to Materialize
> Materialization can only fail when it is affected by strong temporal forces or certain energy fields.
> The possible effects can vary from being unable to materialize to being attached to another object. If the latter occurs, such as a TARDIS were stuck in a wall, it will have to be jumped free with a high-power surge; the Pilot Time Machine check would be of at least DC 25 and has a high possibility of causing damage to the TARDIS.
> 
> *Spatial Overlaps *
> The TARDIS may be programmed to overlap a physical object so it is in essence ‘swallowed’ by the TARDIS and appears inside when the vehicle materializes. This is a DC 25 Pilot Time Machine skill check. Failure will displace the TARDIS to one side just enough to miss the object. When successfully overlapped the operator can make it appear at any place within the TARDIS at any place within that is large enough to contain it.
> After a successful overlap, the exterior of the TARDIS will appear in the space the object was, and if the Chameleon Circuit is operating, it can be set to imitate the object that was overlapped. To do so is a separate DC 15 Knowledge (TARDIS Technology) check. If successful, the overlap will be unnoticed by any observer.
> 
> *Nested TARDIS units *
> If one TARDIS materializes around another TARDIS, the two will become a long series of nested interiors, appearing as if they were inside each other. The outside is only reached by going inside each TARDIS in succession until the outside is found in the center! When this occurs, the first TARDIS on the spot cannot be dislodged from inside the second. If the second TARDIS moves, the first will move also. The only way the operators of the two TARDIS can end the connection, is by making a Pilot Time Machine check at  DC 25.
> 
> *Gallifreyan Absolute Time*
> All TARDIS cannot enter Gallifrey’s past time-line before its original departure, and no TARDIS may travel into Gallifrey’s future beyond the year 101,209 TL (the start of the Time War). This is a function of the TARDIS machine, to protect the Gallifreyan time line. It cannot be altered without severely damaging the TARDIS.
> 
> *Travel Time *
> Travel time in most instances will not matter for the occupants. Microjumps will seem to take no time at all, with the exception of the time needed to set the controls. When travel time is important (say when the only known cure to a disease is more than a galaxy and several centuries away) the time spent in transit could mean life and death. Consult the following table for travel times.
> 
> *Jump Type	                  Travel Time*
> Micro Jump	                  6 seconds
> Space-only, same planet	     6 seconds
> Time-only	                  6 seconds + 1 year per year traveled
> 
> Time and Space jump
> Roll 2D6 consult table below:
> 2	2D6 months
> 3-4	2D6 weeks
> 5-9	2D6 days
> 10-11	2D6 hours
> 12	2D6 minutes
> 
> *TARDIS Systems Operation*​
> *Safety Devices*
> *Force Fields*
> TARDIS force fields are proof against almost any conventional weapons known to 20th century science. The force fields protect the occupants against radiation, heat, cold, electrical discharge, sonic weapons, and magnetic fields. The force fields can be switched off by the main console, with a simple Knowledge (TARDIS Technology) skill check (DC 5). An indicator light shows the status of the force field.
> 
> *Hostile Action Defense System (H.A.D.S.)*
> When active, this system will automatically program a microjump to avoid any hazard that may cause the TARDIS or its occupants harm. Normally this system is off, to prevent the TARDIS from relocating unexpectedly when the operator is away. HADS can be activated with a successful Knowledge (TARDIS Tech) DC 10 check.  When active, it will move the TARDIS to the nearest safe location. If none can be found, the TARDIS will dematerialize for up to three hours, until the threat is gone.
> 
> *Internal Weapons Deactivation System*
> This system suppresses the action of chemical explosives, thus making grenades, bombs, and conventional bullets useless. Also, beam weapons and blasters are non-functional when the system is active. The system has no effect on purely physical weapons such as knives, cross-bows, and other thrown objects. Some other attacks are not affected by the system. Electricity cannot arc more than a few centimeters, so a weapon designed to touch the victim (such as a stun-baton) would work. Magnetic fields of non-lethal strength would operate, thus a rail-gun (a magnetically propelled projectile) would operate.
> The system can be turned on and off from the main controls, with a Knowledge (TARDIS Tech) check, DC 15.
> 
> *Secondary Systems*
> *Sensors*
> TARDIS sensors will routinely signal the occupants if exterior conditions are unsafe for the life-forms aboard. Detailed analysis of the exterior is possible from the main console. A thorough scan under normal conditions takes 5 minutes, and a Knowledge (TARDIS Tech) roll, DC 15. Unusual conditions may require 20 minutes and have a DC of 20-25. Truly abnormal situations could take up to an hour, and a DC of 35-40.
> 
> *The TARDIS Computer*
> The TARDIS computer can be assumed to have information on numerous subjects.  The TARDIS computer can assist in any Knowledge checks, on any subject.
> 
> *Secondary TARDIS control.*
> The secondary controls are not an automatic override of the main console. They are meant as an emergency control. All skill checks difficulties are 1 level higher at the secondary controls. In situations where two operators are wresting for control, it requires an opposed test.
> 
> *Viewscreen*
> The viewscreen depends on the sensors operating properly.
> 
> *Medical Facilities*
> *Advanced Diagnostic Terminal*
> The ADT of all TARDIS models is programmed to diagnose disease, detect injury, and suggest treatment for all known races. The ADT has Treat Injury, Surgery, (all medical skills) at Rank 23.
> Programming the ADT for an unknown race, requires an expert in the alien physiology, who is able to communicate. The task requires a successful Knowledge (TARDIS Tech) skill roll at DC 20, and will take 2D6 hours.  The ADT cannot heal a creature on its own, only direct the treatment, therefore it is technically only providing an equipment bonus and an Assist Other bonus of +2.
> In cases where fast healing is necessary, it is possible to microjump, but the risk of misjump is so great as to make this impractical (though not impossible).
> 
> *Cell Regeneration Vault *
> Victims of radiation damage can use the Cell regeneration vault to heal damage that would normally be lethal. A Fortitude Save must be made for every 12 hours per patient using the room. Failure means the patient must be removed and wait 12 hours until attempting another use, after another successful Fortitude save, during which time the patient gets no worse, or better. If failed, the patient must wait another 6 hours, and make another Fortitude save upon which if successful may re-enter the vault for another 12 hours and make a Fortitude save, etc, until healed.
> 
> *The Zero Room *
> The Zero room is used to heal all non-physical damage such as the damage caused by mental attack, drugs that affect the mind, or faulty regenerations. Due to the nature of the Zero room, no energies can enter from the outside, including metal energies, light, sound, etc (hence, knocking on the door will have no affect on a user). Likewise, an mental attacker could not affect the occupant, even in the inside, as the walls absorb all such energies. It is possible to disable the Zero room, by removing a wall or door, making the Zero room useless. A makeshift Zero room cabinet can only be opened from the inside.
> 
> *WEAPONS SYSTEMS:*
> Although Type-40 and Type-50 TARDIS es are unarmed, the Type-60 is equipped with a powerful plasma cannon on its top, inside a pop-out turret. This cannon has the same stats as a Tsunami 480 Plasma Cannon (D20 Future, Pg. 164). Operation of this weapon requires both TARDIS Operation and Vehicle Weapons Proficiency.




Adjusted for clarity.

101,209 TL......hmm........Obviously you could try and do whatever to stop it from happening, once you know what started it in the first place. After all, no one really likes a war, do they? 

As for TARDIS keys and locks being non-duplicable and non-pickable, I think a civilization like The Culture would disagree with you on both points, even if they haven't been contacted yet.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Enjoy these monster stats.

Bear in mind one thing: this reflects a 'mook' Dalek.

*The Daleks.*​





_From out of the smoke, you notice a machine, that looks like a human-sized pepperpot, rolling towards you. The upper side has a single stalk ending in a lens, and two more stalks lower down, one with a suction cup and other ending in a gunbarrel.
It is this latter that it starts to fire at you, at the same time it hollers, in an eerie, screeching voice:
“Exterminate!  *EX-TER-MI-NATE!!!*”_

*Small Aberration
**Hit Dice:* 3d8-3 (11 hp)
**Massive Damage:* 8
**Initiative:* +0 (Dex 0); -6 in travel machine
**Speed:* 5'
**Defence: * 11 (+0 natural, +0 Dex, +1 Sz), touch 11, flat footed 11
**Base Attack Bonus/Grapple:* +2 /-4 (+2 BAB, -2 Str, -4 Sz)
**Attack: * Dalek Travel Machine Weapon (+2, see text) or Tentacle Whip (+0, melee, 1d3-2)
**Full Attack:* Dalek Travel Machine Weapon (+2, see text) or Tentacle Whip (+0, melee, 1d3-2)
**Space/Reach: * 5 ft. x 5 ft./5 ft.
**Special Qualities:* N/A
**Saves:* Fort +0 (+1 base, -1 Con), Ref +1 (+1 base, +0 Dex), Will +5 (+3 base, +2 Wis)
**Abilities:* Str 7, Dex 10, Con 8, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 14
**Skills:* (32 points) Demolitions +6 (4 ranks), Drive +6 (6 ranks), Hide +6 (6 ranks), Intimidate +8 (6 ranks), Move Silently +6 (6 ranks), Search +6 (4 ranks)
**Feats:* Personal Firearms Proficiency, Advanced Firearms Proficiency.

The Daleks were once human-like creatures, but over countless generations they have degenerated into slimy tentacled creatures the size of a small dog. Because this form is -at times- useless, they have used their technology to develop devastating weaponry and means to compensate for this. 
On their home universes, they are one of the more ‘ultimate’ threats one can face, relentless, cold-blooded, outright aggressive. Their goal is to completely dominate the universe-and exterminate any and all resistance to this goal.

On Coreline, several of the Daleks have seen the Time War, or heard of it, heard of how they were nearly annihilated, along with the Gallifreyians. Although there’s a small number of them that had considered the lesson behind said event and have decided to live a more calm life (although, admittedly, it just seems impossible that they would be able to), the vast majority of them had decided to go and attempt to conquer Coreline. Their numbers -all things considered- are small, but they ARE determined. They WILL make an attempt.

And anything that stands in the way… it will be exterminated.

**Dalek Travel Machine:* Crew 1, Pass 0, Cargo 0lb, Init -6, Man -4, Top
Spd 40', Def 10, Hard 20, hp 40, Sz M, Purch DC N/A, Rest N/A

The travel machine is a pepperpot-shaped case about 1.5 metres tall. 
The machine has a wheeled base.  The top of the machine is a rotating turret with a single eyestalk.  A manipulator arm and a weapon arm are mounted on the front of the machine.  Within the machine is a power plant, a computer linked into the mutants' communication network, and life-support systems that will prolong the mutant's life even in deep space for weeks.  Machines are also mounted with electronic voiceboxes that convert the thoughts of the mutant into spoken form.

The travel machine is slowed to half speed on mildly uneven ground, and cannot maneuver at all across severely uneven ground (such as a staircase).  However, recently some travel machines have had hover engines installed that allow hover movement at full normal speed (Clumsy maneuvering).  These hover engines can only sustain this movement for a maximum of 10 rounds before needing to be recharged, but usually this is enough to go up a flight of stairs to continue extermination.

The weapon arm is typically a Dalek Laser Cannon.  The Dalek Laser Cannon can be used on either Stun or Lethal setting. Recently, some Dalek Machines have also been seen equipped with a 5.56mm belt-fed machine gun instead of the laser (the reason behind this switch is unknown-probably their laser was damaged).

**Dalek Laser Cannon, Stun Setting: * Any target hit that fails a Fort Save DC12 is rendered Unconscious for 2d6 minutes; otherwise, that target is Stunned for 1d4 rounds. Type Energy, Range 40'; RoF Single, Mag N/A; Sz M

**Dalek Laser Cannon, Lethal Setting:* Any target that fails a Fort Save DC12 is instantly disintegrated; otherwise, that target is Stunned for 2d4 rounds. Type Energy, Range 40'; RoF Single, Mag N/A; Sz M

**5.56mm Machine Gun:*  Dam 2d8, Crit 20, Type Ballistic, Range 80', RoF A, Mag Linked, Sz M.

*COMBAT:* Rank-and-file Dalek tactics are simple: see something that is non-Dalek, shriek 'EXTERMINATE!!!' and roll towards it, cannon blazing. If given a group of targets, their priority will be any Gallifreyian in the group, and if it's a Time Lord, they will hunt him down in earnest. The fact that they like to attack in groups is also a bad thing.
Some Daleks will be smarter than that, just stunning or wounding an enemy and making a trap for the rest, but bear in mind that this is an exception.


----------



## Verec

*Sorry it took so long. . .*

Well, after a long sabatical, I'm back, and I've got somthing to contribute.  The nine special security sections of the ADP.  Secret organizations designed to be so utterly devistating that they have no reputation.  They don't leave survivors around to spread tales.  Even to other law enforcement officals they are enigmas.  The Nine special sections are:

Section One;  Anti-terrorist devision.  Largest and most often deployed.  Equiped to take on any threat up to an armored company.

Section Two; Meta-human enforcment devision.  Dedicated to bringing down heavy hitters in human sized packages for capture and trial.  They have the most extensive listing on the planet of trans-human abilities.  

Section Three; Alien tracking devision.  Allied with MIB, keeps track of all extra terrestrials within their jurisdiction.  Primary duties are making sure weapons prohibitions are enforced.

Section Four;  Demon control devision.  Tasked with para-normal threats, has wider authorization to use 'lethal' force.  Special black armor rumored to disrupt energy drain attempts by Youma.

Section Five;  Counter-magus devision.  Flexibly organized, this group consists solely of people with psychic or magical powers.  Lowest colateral damage total of any Section.

Section Six;  Counter infiltration devision.  Designed to identify humanoid infiltraitors, and process them for intel.  Has a black reputation for torture, although this is somthing of a gray area.  Specilizes in HumInt, and counter-infiltration.

Section Seven;  Internal inspection Devision.  The answer to the question 'Who watches the watchers?'  Also involved in most investigations into corperate coruption.  Mixed HumInt-ElInt capability makes them the most diverse Section.

Section Eight; Anti-Android devision.  Specilizing in the destruction of combat robots and light mecha.  Heavy combat unit.

Section Nine;  Cyber-crime devision.  Split from Section 8  Specilizes in information crime and ElInt with a secondary anti-terroist role.  2IC is a Boomeroid, and rummored to be frequent target of The Holy Esquires Of the Knight Sabers.  Actual Knight Sabers are smart enough not to fight "The Major."

Section Nine is one of the smallest sections, while One is definately the largest.  In total, the nine organizations employ less than a 1000 people to police the worst crimes of the largest metropolitain area on Earth.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Vehrec, welcome back and allow me to do an ovation to this thing that you wrote (is THAT useful. Seriously needing some ideas for the ADP/F-SWTI).

Added a new Dimensional Instability, 'Timeline Collision'.

And now, well, here's one of the many (MANY) things that my friends have demanded of me...

*The LaGrange Colonies*​





*Location of the LaGrange Colonies, relative to Earth*

They come from the ‘Gundam’ series as a whole, but Pre-Vanishing geeks have reported over underground web sites that the main series that composes the Colonies, visually and politically, is ‘Gundam Wing’-from an undeterminate time before 'Endless Waltz'. When they first appeared on their orbits, during the last moments of the 23 Hours, they believed firmly that it was some sort of Psychological Warfare move by Earth-and so, a small number of rebel Mobile Suits attacked, before anybody could do anything. The Mobile Suit squads were confronted by other orbit-based Fictions, such as the Galactica, and those who made it to Earth’s surface reported the state of disorder on the surface before being destroyed.

The LaGrange Colonies decided to not contact Coreline, and they remained ‘in the dark’ about the situation on the planet until several weeks later, whern they were contacted by the newly-formed UNSC and given an offering: independence in exchange of help to rebuild some of the damaged cities. Suspecting, the Colonies accepted, and the UNSC kept its word-since the situation on Coreline was already too volatile to add the Colonies going to war.

The Colonies went into voting shortly after, and not surprisingly (for some pre-Vanishing Humans, at least), an Alternate of Relena Peacecraft won them.

The LaGrange Colonies are in good relations with Coreline -although there’s a few underground factions that STILL believe the whole thing to be an ‘elaborate Earth Government hoax’-, producing orbitally-forged alloys and experiments of all kinds. As well, the Colonies have become a sort of ‘Casablanca’-where people from Coreline and other places in the Sol System escape to.

*NEW MECHA SUPERSTRUCTURE MATERIAL: *  
*GUNDANIUM (PL 7)*
Gundanium is an extremely rare metal that can be mined and worked only in space. Mecha composed of it have attained fearsome reputations, partly because of the metal's innate properties and partly because of the string of consummately skilled pilots that such mecha have been piloted by historically: such mecha are called 'Gundams.'
*Hardness: * 40
*Base Purchase DC Modifier:* +8

*NEW MECHA ARMOR MATERIAL: *  
*GUNDANIUM ARMOR (PL 7)*
Gundanium is an extremely rare metal that can be mined and worked only in space. It is one of the best Fiction mecha armor alloys known to man, but at the same time, it is extremely expensive.
*Equipment Bonus:* +14
*Armor Penalty: * -8
*Speed Penalty:* -5 feet.
*Purchase DC: * 15 + one-half the mecha's base purchase DC.

*NEW MISCELLANEOUS MECHA EQUIPMENT:*

*ATOMIC SELF-DESTRUCT SYSTEM (PL 6)*
Some mecha are so valuable or advanced that to have them fall into enemy hands would be a catastrophe. To prevent this, many prototype, unique or expirimental mecha are fitted with nuclear self-destruct systems designed to completely obliterate the mech while causing substantial damage to enemy forces within range.
Treat this micro-nuke as an explosive with three burst radii: one that extends for 5280', one that extends 2640', and one that extends 1000' from the self-detonating mecha.
The innermost deals 20d10 fire, with a Reflex save of 40: the middle deals 20d6 concussion, with a Reflex save of 25: and the outer deals 10d6 concussion, with a Reflex save of 15. The innermost rings suffer the cumulative effects of those in succeeding ones, so anyone in the center ring will take 20d10 fire, 20d6 concussion, and 10d6 concussion before Reflex saves, and anyone in the middle ring will take 20d6 and another 10d6 concussion damage. This does mean that someone in the center or middle ring will have to make multiple Reflex saves for the different 'sources' of damage.
As the explosive is a fusion weapon and uses a minumum of fission to start the reaction, there is no appreciable fallout.
The self-destructing mecha is affected as if it was at the center of the three rings, and is not allowed Reflex saves to mitigate the damage.
*Equipment slots:* 2
*Activation:* Full-round action
*Target:* All things within 1 mile
*Duration: * Instantaneous
*Saving throw: * Reflex half (Variable DC, see text)
*Purchase DC: * 35
*Restriction: * Military (+3)

*MINIATURIZED SELF-DESTRUCT SYSTEM (PL 7)*
Advances in fusion technology allow for a fusion self-destruct system to be built without reliance on bulky heavy hydrogen to use as fuel in the reaction: high-energy magnetic fields can be used to induce fusion in considerably denser material without reliance on hydrogen or a secondary fission explosion. This allows for the punch and utility of an atomic self-destruct system to be integrated with a mecha's main reactor, minimizing space needs.
Treat this self-destruct system as an explosive with three burst radii: one that extends for 5280', one that extends 2640', and one that extends 1000' from the self-detonating mecha.
The innermost deals 20d10 fire, with a Reflex save of 40: the middle deals 20d6 concussion, with a Reflex save of 25: and the outer deals 10d6 concussion, with a Reflex save of 15. The innermost rings suffer the cumulative effects of those in succeeding ones, so anyone in the center ring will take 20d10 fire, 20d6 concussion, and 10d6 concussion before Reflex saves, and anyone in the middle ring will take 20d6 and another 10d6 concussion damage. This does mean that someone in the center or middle ring will have to make multiple Reflex saves for the different 'sources' of damage.
The self-destructing mecha is affected as if it was at the center of the three rings, and is not allowed Reflex saves to mitigate the damage.
*Equipment slots:* None.
*Activation: * Full-round action
*Target:* All things within 1 mile
*Duration:* Instantaneous
*Saving throw: * Reflex half (Variable DC)
*Purchase DC:* 35 + one-quarter the mecha's base purchase DC
*Restriction:* Military (+3)

*"MOBILE DOLL" DRONE PILOT (PL 8)*
An advanced AI can obviate the need for a pilot to operate a mecha, allowing them to be mass-produced by the thousands without rushing pilots through training. Such 'mobile dolls' cannot match the abilities of a skilled pilot, but they can typically overwhelm one through sheer force of numbers. 
Its statistics are treated as Str 12, Dex 12, Con --, Int 8, Wis 8, and Cha --. It is a Strong 5/Fast 1 Ordinary that cannot operate outside of its mecha and cannot gain levels under any circumstance and has no Wealth, Occupation, or Repuatation, but has feats and skills chosen to suit its role in combat. Typically, the skills are as follows: Pilot 4 ranks, Drive 4 ranks, Spot 4 ranks, Listen 4 ranks, Navigate 4 ranks. Typically, the feats are as follows: Mecha Operation, Mecha Weapon Proficiency, Advanced Mecha Operation, Weapon Focus (main weapon).
A mecha equipped with the 'mobile doll' system does not need a pilot's cockpit and cannot install a co-pilot's cockpit, but can install a passenger's cockpit. In addition, the following pieces of equipment are incompatable with the 'mobile doll' system: Crackerjack neural link, HV-5 Haven escape pod, 'Wild Horse' vernier system, and Delphi defense suite. They cannot use a comm system to communicate meaningfully with humans, but can coordinate among each other and receive human orders. A life-support system is still neccesary if the mecha needs to go underwater, because the system is not waterproofed. For similar reasons, a space skin is needed for the mobile doll to operate in space...and a zero-G stabilizer effectively is a programming addendum granting the mobile doll Zero-G Training as a bonus feat. Without a sensor suite, the mobile doll cannot make Spot or Navigate checks, and is effectively blind- it cannot make Spot, Listen, Search, or Navigate checks without one. They have construct immunities, but are still vulnerable to critical hits.
*Equipment slots: * 2
*Activation: * None.
*Range: * Personal.
*Target: * You. 
*Saving Throw:* None.
*Purchase DC: * 15 + one-half the mecha's base purchase DC
*Restriction: * None.

*TRANSFORMATION SYSTEM (PL 7)*
Some mecha have the ability to transform into a plane or helicopter, which helps in travelling long distances or making a quick escape. If the mecha has a fly speed, this transformation adds +100' to its fly speed and reduces its maneuverability by one grade. If the mecha does not normally have a fly speed, then it gains a fly speed of 100' (clumsy.) It cannot utilize melee weapons in this form.
*Equipment Slots:* 2 (equivilant)
*Activation: * Two full-round actions
*Range: * Personal.
*Target:* You. 
*Saving Throw: * None.
*Purchase DC:* 27
*Restriction: * None.

*MULTIPLE LAUNCH SYSTEM (PL 6)*
When a mecha has large numbers of missiles, launching them all at once can be an effective tactic, if unsubtle. A Multiple Launch system is a sophisticated ballistics and targeting computer: it allows more than the standard one missile per attack action to be launched. Any missiles beyond those that would normally be fired by the mech's pilot can be fired with a flat +5 attack bonus, to a maximum of twenty missiles at once.
*Equipment Slots:* 1
*Activation: * None.
*Range:* Personal.
*Target:* You.
*Duration:* Persistant.
*Saving Throw:* None.
*Purchase DC:* 25.
*Restriction:* Military (+3)

*MINIATURIZED MULTIPLE LAUNCH SYSTEM (PL 7)*
Advances in computer technology allow advanced ballistics/targeting programming to fit into a computer less than two inches in all dimensions. A Multiple Launch system is a sophisticated ballistics and targeting computer: it allows more than the standard one missile per attack action to be launched. Any missiles beyond those that would normally be fired by the mech's pilot can be fired with a flat +5 attack bonus, to a maximum of twenty missiles at once (beyond what could normally be fired by the pilot)
*Equipment Slots: * None.
*Activation:* None.
*Range:* Personal.
*Target: * You.
*Duration:* Persistant.
*Saving Throw:* None.
*Purchase DC:* 25.
*Restriction:* Military (+3)
*
'WILD HORSE' VERNIER SYSTEM (PL 7)*
In an effort to make one of the fastest mecha to date, scientists have used high-output fusion thrusters to boost the land and speed of a mecha to unsafe levels. This advanced fusion-thruster system can move a mecha at unprecidented speeds, but the jarring G-forces involved make such preformance punishing on the pilot. The only mecha currently in existance with this system, the Tallgeese prototype, originated the colorful nickname of this advanced vernier technology when test pilots likened it to a wild, untamed horse, fast but uncontrollable and likely to harm its rider This system gives the mecha a fly speed of 200 ft (average), increases its land speed by 20 feet, and negates any Dexterity penalty the mecha imposes, but requires the pilot to make a Fort save (DC 15) every time he makes a double move, charges, or runs or take 1d6 damage.
*Equipment Slots:* 2 (back, legs, shoulders, or boots)
*Activation:* None.
*Range:* Personal.
*Target: * You. 
*Saving Throw:* 15
*Purchase DC: * 27
*Restriction: * Restricted (+1)

*Linked Feat:
'Wild Horse' Adaptation*
You are a skilled and seasoned pilot, capable of enduring the massive stresses incurred by piloting a mech with the 'Wild Horse' vernier system.
Prerequisites: Con 13, Improved Damage Threshold, Mecha Operation, Advanced Mecha Operation, six hours of training or combat in a mech with the 'Wild Horse' vernier system
*Benefit:* The character automatically succeeds on any Fortitude save incurred through the use of the 'Wild Horse' vernier system.
*Normal: * A character using the 'Wild Horse' vernier system must make a Fortitude save when making strenuous maneuvers or take damage.

*NEW MECHA WEAPONS*

*WING GUNDAM'S BUSTER RIFLE (PL 7)*
The Wing Gundam's buster rifle has three aperture settings: focused beam, wide beam and wide-angle beam. The mecha operator can switch between settings as a move action. The focused beam setting deals 12d8 points of fire damage in a successful ranged attack. It has a critical threat range of 20. On the wide beam setting, the rifle automatically deals 12d8 points of fire damage to everything in a 15-foot wide, 1500 feet long line, but those in the area can make a Reflex save (DC 25) to reduce the damage by half. If it encounters something along the way that can sucessfully resist its damage, the line stops at that point. Critical hits aren't possible on the wide beam setting. On the wide-angle setting, the weapon automatically hits everything within a 60-foot cone for 12d8 points of fire damage, but those in the area can make a Reflex save (DC 22) to reduce the damage by half. Critical hits aren’t possible on the wide-angle setting.
*Equipment Slots:* 3, including hand (or arm if Large), arm, shoulders, or visor.
*Activation: * Attack action.
*Range Increment/Range:* 150 feet (focused beam), 1500 feet (wide beam), or 60 feet (wide-angle).
*Target/Area:* Single target within 1,500 feet, 1,500 foot 15-foot wide line, or 60-foot cone.
*Duration:* Instantaneous.
*Saving Throw:* None or Reflex half (DC 22/25; see text).
*Purchase DC: * 31.
*Restriction:* Military (+3).

*WING ZERO'S DOUBLE BUSTER RIFLE (PL 7)*
The Wing Zero's double buster rifle is one of the most destructive plasma weapons ever devised, capable of destroying city blocks and levelling reinforced buildings. Its impact has been likened to a small nuclear warhead. Wing Zero's buster rifle has three aperture settings: focused beam, wide beam and wide-angle beam. The mecha operator can switch between setting as a move action. The focused beam setting deals 15d10 points of fire damage on a successful ranged attack. It has a critical threat range of 20. On the wide beam setting, the rifleautomatically deals 15d10 points of fire damage to everything in a 20-foot wide, 1500 feet long line, but those in the area can make a Reflex save (DC 28) to reduce the damage by half. Critical hits aren't possible on the wide-angle setting. On the wide-angle setting, the weapon automatically hits everything within a 90-foot cone for 15d10 points of fire damage, but those in the area can make a Reflex save (DC 25) to reduce the damage by half. Critical hits aren't possible on the wide-angle setting.
*Equipment Slots:* 3, including hand (or arm if Large), arm, shoulders, or visor.
*Activation: * Attack action.
*Range Increment/Range:* 150 feet (focused beam), 1500 feet (wide beam), or 90 feet (wide-angle).
*Target/Area: * Single target within 1,500 feet, 1,500 foot 20-foot wide line, or 90-foot cone.
*Duration: * Instantaneous.
*Saving Throw: * None or Reflex half (DC variable; see text).
*Purchase DC: * 38
*Restriction: * Military (+3).

*DUAL ROTARY CANNON (PL 6)*
This weapon is designed for one purpose and one purpose only: to put as many 210mm high-explosive shells downrange as is physically possible. It is a super-rapid fire version of the Warpath recoilless rifle, utilizing the same ammunition but firing it even more rapidly. 
Each shell does 10d6 ballistic damage, and the system's magazine holds 30 shells: if the dual rotary cannon is used for a burst fire, then the attack expends ten rounds and deals +4 dice of damage. If it is used for autofire, it targets a 15-by 15-foot area, requires a DC 20 Reflex save to reduce damage and expends twenty rounds. Needless to say, additional magazines are neccesary for extended use of the dual rotary cannon.
*Equipment Slots: * 1 for cannon, must be hand (or arm if Large); 1 for each 30-round magazine.
*Activation: * Attack action.
*Range Increment: * 40 feet.
*Target:* Single target within 400 feet, or autofire.
*Duration:* Instantaneous.
*Saving Throw:* None.
*Purchase DC: * 25 for cannon and 30-round magazine, 17 per additional magazine.
*Restriction: * Military (+3).

*BEAM SABER (PL 8)*
The beam saber is a lightweight and efficient one-handed melee weapon, the standard for melee combat in the Gundam universe.
Damage for the beam saber is based on the size of the mecha wielding it: Large 4d6, Huge 8d6, Gargantuan 12d6, and Colossal 16d6. The beam saber has a critical threat range of 19–20. Half of the damage the beam saber deals is slashing damage, and the other half is fire damage.
The beam saber’s size category is the same as the mecha’s size category.
*Equipment Slots:* 1, must be hand (or arm if Large).
*Activation:* Attack action.
*Range: * Touch.
*Target:* Single target within reach.
*Duration: * Instantaneous.
*Saving Throw: * None.
*Purchase DC: * 10 + one-quarter the mecha’s base purchase DC.
*Restriction:* None.

*A9X DEMON FLAME-THROWER (PL 5)*
A larger version of the A3X Dragon, the A3X Demon flame-thrower sprays a 60-foot cone of white phosphorus, napalm, and high-powered fuel that can melt structural steel. Anyone caught within the cone must succeed at a Reflex save (DC 18) or take 6d8 points of fire damage. The flame-thrower carries enough fuel for 20 attacks; refueling the tank has a purchase DC of 15.
*Equipment Slots:* 1.
*Activation: * Attack action.
*Range Increment:* Emanates from mecha.
*Area:* 60-foot cone.
*Duration: * Instantaneous.
*Saving Throw: * Reflex half (DC 18).
*Purchase DC: * 24.
*Restriction: * Military (+3).

*HEAT SHOTEL (PL 7)*
The heat shotel is a high-tech improvement on the shotel, a traditional Arabic weapon. It is a razor-sharp curved sword heated to such incredible temperatures that they melt armor plate like butter.
Damage for the heat shotel is based on the size of the mecha wielding it: Large 3d6, Huge 6d6, Gargantuan 9d6, and Colossal 12d6. The heat shotel has a critical threat range of 19–20. Half of the damage the shotel deals is slashing damage, and the other half is fire damage.
The heat shotel’s size category is the same as the mecha’s size category.
*Equipment Slots: * 1, must be hand (or arm if Large).
*Activation:* Attack action.
*Range: * Touch.
*Target: * Single target within reach.
*Duration:* Instantaneous.
*Saving Throw: * None.
*Purchase DC:* 8 + one-quarter the mecha’s base purchase DC.
*Restriction: * None.

*SAMPLE LAGRANGE COLONY MECHAS*

*Tallgeese*





Size: Gargantuan (–4 size) 
Bonus Hit Points: 600 
Superstructure: High-grade neo-titanium (Vanadium equivilant) (Hardness: 15) 
Armor: High-grade neo-titanium (Duralloy equivilant) (Bonus to Defense: +7) 
Armor Penalty: -8 
Reach: 15 ft. 
Strength Bonus: +24 Dexterity Penalty: +0 
Speed: 60 ft, fly 200 ft (average) 
Base Purchase DC: 52 
Standard Equipment Package:
Pilot's cockpit (torso,) Class II sensor system (cranium,) Oracle Targeting System mk 3 (visor, keyed to dobergun), dobergun (as semi-auto Warpath: left hand), beam saber (right hand,) beam saber in storage (right arm,) 'Wild Horse' Vernier system (back), 4x structural enhancement (helmet, belt, shoulders), heavy fortification (legs, boots)
Purchase DCs for all equipment: 52, 41, 41, 41, 41, 36, 36, 27, 23, 23, 21, 20, 20, 18 

*Leo*





Size: Gargantuan (-4 size)
Bonus Hit Points: 400
Superstructure: Alumisteel (Hardness: 10)
Armor: Duraplastic (Bonus to Defense: +2) (-2 w/o shield)
Armor penalty: -4
Reach: 15 ft
Strength Bonus: +24 Dexterity Penalty: -2
Speed: 50 ft
Base Purchase DC: 48
Standard Equipment Package:
Pilot's cockpit (torso,) Class II sensor system (helmet), 105mm chaingun (M-9 Barrage equivilant; right hand), extra box magazine for above (as four Barrage ammo belts: right arm), Bulwark tactical shield (left arm), beam saber (left hand), comm system
Purchase DCs for all equipment: 48, 29, 22, 21, 21, 21, 17, 8, 8, 8, 8

*Space Leo adds:*
Space Skin (back,) zero-G stabilizer (belt,) jetpack (back), beam rifle (M-21 equivilant) replaces 120mm machine gun
Purchase DCs for all equipment: 48, 29, 22, 22, 21, 21, 18, 17, 15

*Commander-Type adds:*
Alumisteel armor, Class III sensor system (helmet,) 2x semi-auto T-95 equivilant shoulder cannons (shoulders)
Purchase DCs for all equipment: 48, 34, 25, 22, 21, 21, 20, 17, 8, 8, 8, 8

*Optional Weapons:*
'Dober Gun' or bazooka (semi-auto Warpath recoilless rifle equivilant) replaces 120mm machine gun
Purchase DCs for all equipment: 48, 29, 22, 21, 21, 17 
Beam Rifle (M-21 equivilant) replaces 20mm machine gun
Purchase DCs for all equipment: 48, 29, 22, 21, 21, 17

*Space Leo Commander-Type adds:*
Alumisteel armor, Class III sensor system (helmet,) Space Skin (back,) zero-G stabilizer (belt,) jetpack (back), 2x semi-auto T-95 equivilant shoulder cannons (shoulders)
Purchase DCs for all equipment: 48, 34, 25, 22, 21, 21, 20, 18, 17, 17, 15, 8, 8, 8, 8

*Aries *  





Size: Gargantuan (–4 size) 
Bonus Hit Points: 400 
Superstructure: Alumisteel (Hardness: 10) 
Armor: Alumisteel (Bonus to Defense: +0) 
Armor Penalty: -4 Reach: 15 ft. 
Strength Bonus: +24 Dexterity Penalty: -2 
Speed: 50 ft, fly 150 ft (average) 
Base Purchase DC: 48 
Standard Equipment Package:
Pilot's cockpit (torso,) Class II sensor system (cranium,) 105mm machine gun (right hand), extra ammunition for 105mm (400 rounds, right arm), 2x M-87 missile launcher (legs), M-87 missile launcher (optional, left hand) thruster boots (boots,) jet-assist wings (back), transformation system (shoulders), 
Purchase DCs for all equipment: 48, 39, 27, 23, 23, 23 (optional), 22, 21, 21, 21, 17, 8, 8, 8, 8, 8, 8

*Taurus*





Size: Gargantuan (–4 size) 
Bonus Hit Points: 400 
Superstructure:[/b Duralloy (Hardness: 15) 
Armor: Duralloy (Bonus to Defense: +3) 
Armor Penalty: -8 
Reach: 15 ft. 
Strength Bonus: +24 Dexterity Penalty: -2 
Speed: 40 ft, fly 150 ft (poor) 
Base Purchase DC: 48 
Standard Equipment Package: Pilot's cockpit (torso), Oracle Targeting System mk 2, keyed to M-21 (visor), Class III sensor system (cranium), M-21 Comet autolaser (left, right hands), zero-G stabalizer (belt,) Vernier thrust system (back: thruster boots equivilant), comm system
Purchase DCs for all equipment: 48, 34, 25, 22, 22, 21, 18

*Optional Weapon:*
Tsunami 240 plasma cannon replaces auto-laser (beam cannon replaces beam rifle)
Purchase DCs for all equipment: 48, 34, 25, 25, 22, 21, 18

*Virgo *  





Size: Gargantuan (–4 size) 
Bonus Hit Points: 450 
Superstructure: Gundanium (Hardness: 40) 
Armor: Gundanium (Bonus to Defense: +14) 
Armor Penalty: -8 
Reach: 15 ft. 
Strength Bonus: +24 Dexterity Penalty:b -2 
Speed: 40 ft, fly 150 ft (poor) 
Base Purchase DC: 56 
Standard Equipment Package:
'Mobile Doll' drone pilot system (torso), Oracle Targetin System mk 3, keyed to beam cannon (visor,) Class III sensor system (cranium), beam cannon (Tsunami 480 equivilant: left arm, hands), space skin (right arm), zero-G stabilizer (belt), planet defensors (deflection field +5: left shoulder), structural enhancement (right shoulder), Vernier thrust system (back: thruster boots equivilant), comm system
Purchase DCs for all equipment:
56, 49, 43, 43, 36, 25, 25, 21, 20, 20, 18, 15

*Typical Virgo (with Mobile Doll System enabled)*
HP: 5d8 (22 hp) + 450 
Str: 36 +13
Dex: 10 +0
Con: --
Int: 8 -1
Wis: 8 -1
Cha: --
BAB: +5
Defense: 27 (10 + 0 Dex - 4 size +14 armor +3 Strong +3 Fast +1 dodge) 
Attacks:
Slam +18 2d8+13
Tsunami 480 +10 12d6 fire 150' range, or 12d6 fire 60' cone, Ref (DC 19) halves
Construct immunities (still crit-vulnerable)
Skills:
Pilot 4 ranks +0 Dex +4 total
Drive 4 ranks +0 Dex +4 total
Spot 4 ranks -1 Wis +2 sensor +5 total
Listen 4 ranks -1 Wis +3 total
Navigate 4 ranks -1 Wis +2 sensor +5 total
Feats:
Mecha Operation, Mecha Weapon Proficiency, Advanced Mecha Operation, Weapon Focus (Tsunami 480).


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> Vehrec, welcome back and allow me to do an ovation to this thing that you wrote (is THAT useful. Seriously needing some ideas for the ADP/F-SWTI).
> 
> Added a new Dimensional Instability, 'Timeline Collision'.
> 
> And now, well, here's one of the many (MANY) things that my friends have demanded of me...
> 
> *The LaGrange Colonies*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Location of the LaGrange Colonies, relative to Earth*
> 
> They come from the ‘Gundam’ series as a whole, but Pre-Vanishing geeks have reported over underground web sites that the main series that composes the Colonies, visually and politically, is ‘Gundam Wing’-from an undeterminate time before 'Endless Waltz'. When they first appeared on their orbits, during the last moments of the 23 Hours, they believed firmly that it was some sort of Psychological Warfare move by Earth-and so, a small number of rebel Mobile Suits attacked, before anybody could do anything. The Mobile Suit squads were confronted by other orbit-based Fictions, such as the Galactica, and those who made it to Earth’s surface reported the state of disorder on the surface before being destroyed.
> 
> The LaGrange Colonies decided to not contact Coreline, and they remained ‘in the dark’ about the situation on the planet until several weeks later, whern they were contacted by the newly-formed UNSC and given an offering: independence in exchange of help to rebuild some of the damaged cities. Suspecting, the Colonies accepted, and the UNSC kept its word-since the situation on Coreline was already too volatile to add the Colonies going to war.
> 
> The Colonies went into voting shortly after, and not surprisingly (for some pre-Vanishing Humans, at least), an Alternate of Relena Peacecraft won them.
> 
> The LaGrange Colonies are in good relations with Coreline -although there’s a few underground factions that STILL believe the whole thing to be an ‘elaborate Earth Government hoax’-, producing orbitally-forged alloys and experiments of all kinds. As well, the Colonies have become a sort of ‘Casablanca’-where people from Coreline and other places in the Sol System escape to.
> 
> *NEW MECHA SUPERSTRUCTURE MATERIAL: *
> *GUNDANIUM (PL 7)*
> Gundanium is an extremely rare metal that can be mined and worked only in space. Mecha composed of it have attained fearsome reputations, partly because of the metal's innate properties and partly because of the string of consummately skilled pilots that such mecha have been piloted by historically: such mecha are called 'Gundams.'
> *Hardness: * 40
> *Base Purchase DC Modifier:* +8
> 
> *NEW MECHA ARMOR MATERIAL: *
> *GUNDANIUM ARMOR (PL 7)*
> Gundanium is an extremely rare metal that can be mined and worked only in space. It is one of the best Fiction mecha armor alloys known to man, but at the same time, it is extremely expensive.
> *Equipment Bonus:* +14
> *Armor Penalty: * -8
> *Speed Penalty:* -5 feet.
> *Purchase DC: * 15 + one-half the mecha's base purchase DC.





Yes, very impressive.....but expensive? They've likely discovered a crude 'replicator' technique already, (D20F, Chpt 5)  so *not* using it to process the ore...... I guess this forces me to call profit-inspired shenanigans. 



Oh, BTW: Original 'Mature' thinktank thread  Here.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Working on a mini-description to add Basin City to this mess.

And following that, an adventure idea located in the city.

Why....? Well, 'when you walk down the alleys of Sin City....'


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*'Walk down an alley of Sin City, and you'll find anything'*

*Basin City: * ​   
The best way to describe this city would be using that quote for Mos Eisley, but let’s face it, it doesn’t even begins to scratch the amount of corruption, paranoia and brutality that this town can come to show.

First, a little history: the original Basin City was formed during the Gold Rush as a mining camp. Like many other mining camps of the era, entertainment was made by call girls. And during that time, a large number of women were brought in to keep the miners happy. These women ended up forming what is now known as the district of Old Town, where the prostitutes live. In addition, the people in charge of the city remained in charge, running it as they saw fit.
When the city appeared, in southern Colorado, various factions tried to take over it, but were repelled back –in a rather brutal fashion.
As it stands now, both in its core universe and on Coreline, ‘Sin City’ is noted for having a bar on every corner and police who are mostly corrupt with little regard for the law.
All kinds of illicit items and services can be obtained within Sin City, and there’s very little people that can’t be bought within its limits. As well, there’s not one person –Fiction and Real alike- that doesn’t has a dark secret and the occasional desire to ‘go out with a bang’. A good deal of the Fictions inside the city limits follow ‘pulp rules’-they are somewhat better than the normal man, but don’t have the excessive punch that some Fictions can get to obtain. They can, also, be pretty damned brutal and sneaky when there’s something threatening them.

*Districts of Sin City:*

*Little Saigon:* The ‘Chinatown’ of Basin, it has the largest number of Anime Fictions in the city. As well, it is the district with the largest amount of magic and psionic-wielding individuals in the whole city.

*Old Town: * This district is where the prostitutes live and work. The police are not welcome here, and will be driven off if they show up in uniform or in their cruisers - the girls of Old Town take care of their own, and they care with extreme brutality. Any prostitute in Old Town is going to be well-armed and there seems to be a competition between which is the most used weapon-the Uzi or the TEC-9.

*The Projects: * The run-down and poor side of Sin City. It is a tangle of high-rise apartments where crime runs rampant.

*Sacred Oaks: * This is where the rich and well-to-do live. This is the location of all the local corporate offices and Basin City University. 

*MAJOR POWERS OF SIN CITY:*

*Major P. Boothe Roark:* In his core universe he was a U. S. Senator, but on Coreline, he was appointed the city’s major. His first move as a major was to bring several corporations to the city, which has made him appear as a ‘savior’ for Basin. Aside from that, Roark is a very, very corrupt politician. His contacts in corporations like Genom has given him enough power to easily destroy anyone he chooses, and he constantly brags in private about how he could get away with anything he wants.

*The Colonel:* One of Wallenquist’s lieutentants, this former SAS Colonel is in charge of assassinations and of training Wallenquist’s troops, as well as being Wallenquist’s ‘street face’. He seems interested to take over Old Town, as well.

*The Ladies of Old Town:* The prostitutes of Old Town have an uneasy truce with everyone. At the moment they have an agreement with the police, and have been able to keep the Mafia and other criminal groups out of their section of the city. Aside from the Mafia and the Colonel's interests, a Tong once tried to muscle their way in-but was shot down, in more was than one.

*The Mafia:* The Magliozzi crime family is the most powerful Mafia faction in Basin City, and deals with everything from drugs to kidnapping to extortion. Don Giacco Magliozzi, the local Capo, is constantly surrounded with a virtual army of Fiction bodyguards.

*Wallenquist:* The leader of the most powerful mercenary faction in the local area, he and the Mafia do not get along and are at war in a quiet fashion. This army funds itself by doing EVERYTHING profitable, such as smuggling, vice, kidnapping and assassination.


----------



## Verec

Very nice.  And if you are going to be quoting star wars, I might as well throw a quote into the ring.
"What a piece of Junk!"
Ladies and gentlemen, I give you the poor mans mecha, the AK-47 of the mechanized battlefield, the Mjolnir mark 1 combat exoskeleton.  

MJOLNIR Mark 1
Power core: Electric (increase dex penalty by 4, mecha must be plugged in, Mecha cannot use energy weapons)
Size: Large (-1)
Bonus Hit Points: 150
Superstructure: Steel (hardness 10)
Armor: Steel (+5 to defense)
Armor Penalty: -6  
Reach: 10 ft
Strength bonus: +12(hydraulic system)  Dex Penalty: -8 
Speed: 15 feet
Base purchase DC: 26
Equipment:  Pilots cockpit(torso) 30mm Minigun(Right arm and shoulders) 7d6 damage, 100 ft range incrament. 1000 rounds extra ammo (back), Class III sensor system, Bulwark tactical shield +4 Defense (Left arm), comm system, structural enhancement (boots)
Total Purchase DC: 27

By far and beyond the most BASIC mecha design ever created, it is a mystery to some why it is even still used.  The MJOLNIR suit is big for a mech for its mission, slow, generally made from sub-standard materials that have not been subjected to even basic quality control, and mounts as a weapon only a single chaingun.  However, while the design is more or less crap as is, it can be upgraded easily, and more than one far more expensive mecha or light vehicle has fallen too a MJOLNIR.  The plans are available online for anyone to find, and plenty of mecha jockeys and mechanics broke their teeth on this design.  And considering its low price, most people don't object too loudly to having to run around looking for a place to plug it in.  MJOLNIR isn't an assault mecha, its a defender.
The earliest design of this type is represented here.  This is the original plans for a easy mecha that could be built under adverse conditions with minimal materials.  The name is a dead giveaway as to the original designer.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*'A Sin City Christmas'*

*Timeline:* December 24, 2003.

*Location:* Old Town, Sin City.

*Situation:* Sin City was a hellhole before even The Vanishing: everybody was a cutthroat, maniac, paranoid wack that just wanted any reason to deal with the (relative) Devil and shoot the other guy. And nothing- not even Christmas eve- would make it change.

Now, the PCs are stuck in the middle of the hellhole, in one of the most nasty nights of the year in Sin City, just in time for all hell to break loose-a massive theft, a kidnapping, the recovery of a demonic text, and a battle for the control of Old Town.

The Silent Night is going to be set on fire.

*HOOKS:* Whatever the characters might do during their 'normal' lives, they might have stopped on Basin to rest, visit somebody during Christmas, or making an emergency buy. The adventure starts on a local mall during said buying.

*DEVELOPMENT:* Right as they are shopping, a truck crashes straight thru a wall, and several extremely attractive girls dressed in Santa Claus clothes and packing automatic weapons will climb out of the back and steal all nearby toys before barreling thru the front door. The chase will follow thru highly transited streets and thru Little Saigon before stopping on old Town-and all cops that had followed the truck will immediately turn tail.

Because, you see, the 'Santas' were a bunch of Old Town girls that were nabbing toys for the poor kids. The PCs, of course, will not know that, and just as the Old Town girls are pulling out their guns and taking aim...

"Easy, girls.... they're friends of mine".

It's an Alternate of John Constantine, searching for help to locate and retrieve the diary of a Ludovico Amoros-a high-class cultist that was based on Basin. His 'employer' will be able to pay half a mil to every PC, but John's flight leaves at midnight, and so the PCs must hurry )if the PCs atill don't want to help... well, John's a magician).

The location of the diary is in a local Christmas party given by the Major, who has plans for the book-plans that involve his daughter and the unborn child inside her. She will help the PCs find the diary if they help him get her away.

As all things happen, all of a sudden a helicopter will appear with armed troops- the "Finnegan's Boys", a local gang of Irish mercs, that will retrieve the daughter and fly her to Old Town (if the PCs let them), where they'll just leave her in the street to be picked up by the Old Town girls.

When they arrive, the PCs will have a short time to relax (and notice that John is playing the 'Santa' of the party), and right then, the daughter's water will break. And, very nervously, the Girls' leader will let the PCs know that the girl cannot stay-or else it will be the end of the truce. The PCs MUST convince the girls to not give over the daughter-or else, she will become the victim of whatever ritual the major had planned.

And then all Hell- of all calibers- will break loose. The birth will complicate. The Police will arrive with everything-helicopters, SWAT, armored cars, negotiator (an Alternate of Chris Sabian), Finnegan's Boys attacking from the sewers in the middle of the battle, and even riot police. They will make two strikes and the major charge straight at midnight, authorized by the Major himself.

*REWARD:* The PCs (those that survive the siege) will be paid by John's employers and possibly John will owe them a favor, aside from those of Old Town that survive.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

RL has given me a few kicks, but I-ll try to add more to this later.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*Two New Weapons (and here's to those Players who are 'Doom' lovers)*





*Mishima Heavy Industries XM-300 Minigun.*
.30-cal. Light Minigun.

*Damage: * 2d10.
*Critical:* 20.
*Damage Type: * Ballistic.
*Range Increment: * 60 ft.
*Rate of Fire: * A.
*Magazine: * 90 Box.
*Size: * Large.
*Weight:* 17 lb.
*Purchase DC:* 23.
*Restriction:* Mil (+3).
The MHI’s newest forage into the field of Squad Automatic Weapons, the XM-300 is a full-blown minigun in a package the size of a more conventional SAW. Practical field application for this weapon is in suppressive fire and intimidation, as well as area denial. The XM-300 comes standard with a digital ammo display and forward flashlight. Squads assigned with the XM-300 usually equip it with a Kill-Cam as well.






*Diggers Technologies Blast Field Gun Model 9000*
Hyper-Energy Anti-SPB Infantry Weapon.

*Damage: * 3d10.
*Critical: * 20.
*Damage Type: * Energy*
*Range Increment:* 90 ft.
*Rate of Fire: * Single.
*Magazine:* 6 Int.
*Size: * Huge.
*Weight: * 17 lb.
*Purchase DC:* 26.
*Restriction:* Mil (+3).
(*RULES: * The BFG includes the Variable Charge and Voice Recognition Gadgets. Its design gives a +2 bonus in Intimidation rolls.
The explosion’s rules are the following: characters within its radius (20’) must make a Reflex save, DC 20, for half damage. Direct hits ignore up to 10 points of hardness. Special Cells for the BFG cost Purchase DC 19 for a pack of 3 (Res: Mil (+3), only in authorized DiggersTech retailers).

Diggers Weapons’ foray into the anti-Super-Powered Being weaponry field is an incredibly destructive and intimidating affair. It fires a glob of an unknown energy from storage in a specialized power cell, and the resulting explosion when it hits is bound to destroy all but the most tough of enemies-and even then, it is most certain that they will be shaken badly from the hit. The BFG’s capacitor system can be super-charged as well for even more damage, although this is an unstable element of the weapon.

All considered, there’s a number of bad points about the weapon: The glob of energy is slow, making it easy to dodge in flight (-5 DC to Dodge difficulty), and the explosion when it hits in deafeningly loud and flashy (Reflex save DC 15 to avoid being blinded and deafened for 1d6 rounds). The weapon doesn’t has a lot of ammo and it requires extensive training (Exotic Firearms Proficiency) to use in the field with effectiveness.

Actually, the Blast Field Gun (called 'Big (Insert 'F'-word of choice here) Gun' in the streets) is one of the most expensive, hard-to-get and most-surveilled weapons in Coreline. Diggers Weapons' CEO produces each version by hand, and solely sells them to the military. Any designated user is sent to DiggersTech's Atlanta offices to train with the weapon and provide his voice to the integral voice-recognition lock.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> *Diggers Technologies Blast Field Gun Model 9000*
> Hyper-Energy Anti-SPB Infantry Weapon.
> 
> *Damage: * 3d10.
> *Critical: * 20.
> *Damage Type: * Energy*
> *Range Increment:* 90 ft.
> *Rate of Fire: * Single.
> *Magazine:* 6 Int.
> *Size: * Huge.
> *Weight: * 17 lb.
> *Purchase DC:* 26.
> *Restriction:* Mil (+3).
> (*RULES: * The BFG includes the Variable Charge and Voice Recognition Gadgets. Its design gives a +2 bonus in Intimidation rolls.
> The explosion’s rules are the following: characters within its radius (20’) must make a Reflex save, DC 20, for half damage. Direct hits ignore up to 10 points of hardness. Special Cells for the BFG cost Purchase DC 19 for a pack of 3 (Res: Mil (+3), only in authorized DiggersTech retailers).
> 
> Diggers Weapons’ foray into the anti-Super-Powered Being weaponry field is an incredibly destructive and intimidating affair. It fires a glob of an unknown energy from storage in a specialized power cell, and the resulting explosion when it hits is bound to destroy all but the most tough of enemies-and even then, it is most certain that they will be shaken badly from the hit. The BFG’s capacitor system can be super-charged as well for even more damage, although this is an unstable element of the weapon.
> 
> All considered, there’s a number of bad points about the weapon: The glob of energy is slow, making it easy to dodge in flight (-5 DC to Dodge difficulty), and the explosion when it hits in deafeningly loud and flashy (Reflex save DC 15 to avoid being blinded and deafened for 1d6 rounds). The weapon doesn’t has a lot of ammo and it requires extensive training (Exotic Firearms Proficiency) to use in the field with effectiveness.
> 
> Actually, the Blast Field Gun (called 'Big (Insert 'F'-word of choice here) Gun' in the streets) is one of the most expensive, hard-to-get and most-surveilled weapons in Coreline. Diggers Weapons' CEO produces each version by hand, and solely sells them to the military. Any designated user is sent to DiggersTech's Atlanta offices to train with the weapon and provide his voice to the integral voice-recognition lock.




Funny thing, y'know.......the manufacturer seems not to have accounted for the possibility that this type of voice-recognition security could be defeated nonetheless (watch MI:2 for an example of it being done)


----------



## Verec

New 'company'
Kennedy Kustoms is a group tag for all the front companies owned and run by teenage genius and mecha enthusiast Jordan Fitzgerald Kennedy.  Jordan is a terrible bussiness woman, so her fronts are forever going out of bussiness.  In fact, most of these deals are a drain on her resources and time to such a degree that unless its somthing fun she'll refuse to do what you want!
Any of the following are fun enough to rouse Jordan from her latest world domination scheme/James Bond torture session.  Even if you are just a lame Canadian rebel cell in Quebec.
Cold fussion power sources
Mecha of any kind, but preferably able to destroy New Jersey.
Teleportation devices.
The BFG (She'll get it right one of these days. . .)
WMDs of any kind.
Jordan often charges Premium (add 5 to the purchase DC to any product manufactured by her) but always delivers on time and with a few suprising extras as a thank you for coming to her.

Next on the list of guys who are making waves in this brave new world?
_And shepards we shall be.  For Thee my Lord, for Thee._


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Added the 'Golden Followers' to the Cults section.

Needed stats for a 'common member' of that cult.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Modded the minigun on the last post. It is now a .30-caliber weapon.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

"There are three rules you must never break when taking care of a Mogwai: 1) Don't shine them with bright lights, especially sunlight. 2) Never get them wet. 3) And whatever you do, never, *ever* feed them after midnight." 

You did? Oops. Toooo baaadddd......






*Gremlin*
Small Fey (Spirit)
Hit Dice: 1d6 (3 hp)
Initiative: +3
Speed: 20', climb 20'
AC: 15 (+1 size, +3 Dex, +1 natural)
Attacks: Bite +2 melee, 2 claws +2 melee
Damage: Bite 1d6+1, claw 1d4+1
Face/Reach: 5'/5'
Special Attacks: -
Special Qualities: Sunlight Vulnerability, Water Birth,
Saves: Fort +0, Ref +5, Will +2,
Abilities: Str 12, Dex 17, Con 11, Int 5, Wis 10, Cha 6
Skills: Jump +2, Listen +3, Spot +3,
Feats: Alertness

Climate/Terrain: Any urban and underground.
Challenge Rating: 1/4
Advancement: 2-3 HD (Small) or by character class.
Level Adjustment: +1

_'Now was that civilized, no clearly not, it was *fun*, but it wasn't civilized.'_

Gremlins are evil, almost reptilian fey with a mischivious streak.
A gremlin is a roughly 3' tall reptilian looking humanoid, with green scaly skin and yellow or red glowing eyes. It's large mouth is filled with sharp teeth, and it's threefingered class end in wicked claws. A gremlin has very short legs, and disproportionately long arms. All known gremlins are male.
Gremlins revel in destruction and mayhem trying their best to bring chaos to order, often destroying innumerable magical treasures, libraries, shops, buildings, inns, and bakeries, in their attempts.

*Combat: * 
Gremlins rely on their often superior numbers to overrun their opponents. They seem not to understand that they can get killed though, and often keep on attacking until they are dead. There are reports of gremlins that keep on fighting even when half their bodies have been destroyed.
*Sunlight Vulnerability (Ex): * A gremlin melts in direct sunlight taking 1d8 points of damage each round it is exposed to it. A Daylight spell however will not damage a gremlin, although it will repel it.
*Water Birth (Ex):* If a gremlin is exposed to liquid water (not ice or snow, or even steam) it will start to bubble as many tiny gremlins start to gestate just under it's skin. This process takes 1d4 minutes to complete and is quite painful to the gremlin dealing it 1d4 points of subdual damage each minute. When this process is finished, the end result is 2d4 new adult gremlins.

*Gremlin Characters: * 
Gremlins rarely live long enough to take levels in a character class, much due to their often self-destructive behavior. Those few that do, however, favor the rogue class. And most gremlin leaders are rogues or rogue/fighters.

*Other Types of Gremlins: * 
A large number of gremlin subspecies have been reported over the years, here is a small list, the list is by no means complete as gremlins are highly mutagenic:

*Bat Gremlin * 
A bat gremlin resembles the normal gremlin, but have large wings like those of a bat as well as blindsight 30'. If that isn't enough to make this creature a deadly threat, it also lacks the sunlight vulnerability of other gremlins. Fortunatly it's practically blind, and can only differentiate between light and dark.

*Fifinella * 
The fifinella is the legendary female gremlin, the only difference between the fifinella and the regular gremlin other than their gender, is the fifinellas slighly higher int score.

*Genious Gremlin * 
The genious gremlin as the name implies is a gremlin with exceptional intelligence. They are often smarter than humans and elves (Int 13+). These intelligent gremlins usually lead their lesser kin.

*Mogwai * 
These tiny furry gremlins are usually of good alignment. If they eat between midnight and dawn they transform into the common gremlin.
*
Spider Gremlin * 
These large gremlins resemble driders in appearance, they are many times more powerfull than their lesser kin and are able to cast web at will. The spider gremlin is of large size and have 4 HD.

*Plant Gremlin* 
The plant gremlin is just that, a plant. It resembles the common gremlin, but is entirely made up of vegetable matter.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*'Welcome to the Caribbean, luv!'*

(NOTE: I have seen the first movie, but haven't seen 'Dead Man's Chest' yet).

*THE CARIBBEAN* ​   






When CLULESS hit these islands, it was like the worst 2 hurricanes in its history at once: it left nothing standing. Super-powered Fictions battled and trashed the whole place and then left, and all kinds of mutants, pirates and folkloric Fictions looted and added to the rampaging chaos of the Hours. Strangely, none of them touched Grand Caiman.

Now, while the rebuilding is in effort, the islands have been forcibly regressed to the way they were during the 17th Century. Small pockets of civilization (very few of them still having modern amenities) are stocked full of firepower and reinforcements, leaving the rest of the territory to the Fiction pirates. Among them, swashbuckling and pulp-era mythos mixes with modern technology and methods. A Fiction-laid 'code' has made the pirates both gentlemanly aganist their looted victims and virtually ruthless aganist anybody who tries to double-cross them.

On the Caribbean islands, one of the names that is most commonly heard is that of Captain Jack Sparrow. Several Alternate versions of the man are vying to position themselves as 'THE Captain Jack Sparrow', and so this silent competition has seen the Captain(s) as the brains behind lots of flagrant lootings on the high seas.

Other pirates who have been sighted in the Caribbean include such notables as Monkey D. Luffy (several Alternates), an Alternate Ryoko (packing a 'borrowed' aircraft carrier), several Alts of Captain Harlock, and in the strangest case a ship entirely crewed by severe alternates of ninjas from popular anime (ninja pirates!).
In opposition are forces as diverse as alternate Inner Senshi (who really are sailors, each captains a unique vessel of about frigate size, but with ample gun decks), Commodore Norrington, and an alternate Mihoshi and Kiyone. This last pair was last sighted stubmbling ashore on a deserted island by Captain Jack. He has expressed no desire to get the "walking hurricane and her royal ticked-offness" off said island.


----------



## Verec

Other pirates who have been sighted in the carabien include such notables as Monkey D Lufey(several alternates), an alt Ryoko, several alts of captain Harlock, an in the strangest case a ship entirely crewed by severe alternates of ninjas from popular anime (ninja pirates!).  In opposition are forces as diverse as alternate inner senshi (who really are sailors, each captains a unique vessel of about frigate size, but with ample gun decks.), Comadore Norrington, and an alternate Mihoshi and Kiyone.  This last pair was last sighted stubmling ashore on a deserted island by Captain Jack.  He has expressed no desire to get the "walking hurricane and her royal pissed-offness." off said island.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*"Two by two, hands of blue....."*

*Blue Sun Corporation:* ​





_"Live under the Blue Sun"_

When it comes to Mega-Corporations, there are few bigger than this one. Although its presence in the Sol system is limited to a few contracted locales, the Blue Sun Cooperation is a galactic player, with a major presence on planets throughout the Orion arm of the Milky Way. Corporate headquarters are on Osiris in the namesake 'blue sun' system, but regional headquarters have sprung up like weeds since they gained access to the plethora of FTL drive-equipped ships that have flooded the market.
Blue Sun doesn't specialize in any one product, but instead seems to be determined to corner the market on EVERYTHING. Blue Sun logos are found on products ranging from starships to soft drinks, from terraforming to transportation, from encyclopedias to entertainment. While never particularly reliable or cheap, the products of Blue Sun do have an excellent support system, and if they are broken or damaged, replacements and parts are easy enough to come by.
Blue Sun's weapons division builds bulky primitive laser and sonic weapons for the private market as well as a more practical line of rail-boosted projectile weapons. Lasers can be swept across enemies, and the sonic weapons offer a less lethal tool that doesn't damage the pretty scenery. A few sonic weapons they produce under special contract are more like grenades that last for hours, and are set at the resonant frequency of cells and fine tissues like capillaries. These nasty buggers deal 1d6 con damage per round a person spends within 50 feet of them, but there are countermeasures available. (“Two by two, hands of blue…”)
Most infamous is their Black Division, a special services and contracted development company. It's equal parts Spec-Ops Command, Intelligence Bureau and research laboratory. They create psychics, subdue rouge governments, and generally do wetwork that no official agency on the Orion Arm would touch.

*Rules for Blue Sun Corporation:
Widely available:* DCs to repair any vehicle, weapon or other Blue Sun gear is reduced by 2 due to the shear number of parts on the market. Any black market purchases are made at -1 to purchase DC.
*Minimal Property Damage:* Blue Sun weapons deal 1 size smaller dice against objects, as they are designed for use in potentially expensive surroundings. Unfortunately, this also extends to vehicles and mecha. Starship weapons are the exception, and deal normal damage.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*Pittsburgh and Raccoon City, Pennsylvania-the Land of the Dead and the Biohazard Zone.*​




*Nocturnal Skyline of Raccoon City, taken from a surveillance helicopter.*

When the Vanishing occurred, the CLULESS virus scanned the Internet and local fiction sources (novels, movies, the like) and found two things: the ‘Resident Evil’ novels by S.D. Perry and the ‘Dead’ series by George Romero. These were the two key elements used for its Vanishing ‘transformation’.
Right after the people Vanished, Pittsburgh was flooded with zombies and zombie-like Fiction monsters and one of the many small towns deep inside the mountain ranges was replaced with Raccoon City, in the same way that Mannington, West Virginia was replaced (but Mannington was replaced with Quagmire).

On Pittsburgh, the zombies that appeared are a combination: the zombies as they have appeared in Romero’s original movie series (dumb and slow, with the occasional ‘smart’ one), and ‘zombies’ as they appeared in some newer movie concepts (fast-moving and savage). On Raccoon City, the monsters that have appeared are those of the ‘Resident Evil’ series. On both cities, for some reason the zombies, the monsters, and even the viruses have stayed within the limits of the city and surrounding areas (it has been suspected to be CLULESS doing some preventing ‘behavioral reprogramming’ on the monsters), but ‘just in case’, the military and a couple of the corporations (DiggersTech and Stingray Industries) have raised a blockade around them.

Even then, some of the more nasty Factions and corps have used both cities as ‘testing grounds’ for biological weaponry of their own, and adventurers have braved the blockades, in order to obtain the ‘treasures’ that have been left behind (Umbrella technology, loot, experience, the occasional Fiction that has appeared by accident inside the city limits and needs help leaving-and that they provide for a price…).

Following are the three kinds of zombie:the common 'slow' zombie (a.k.a. the 'Romero'-class), the 'turbo' zombie (a.k.a. the 'Boyle'-class, a reference to '28 Days Later'), and the 'smart' zombie (the 'Bub'-class, one that, considering its rareness, has become a sort of 'leader' among other zombies).

*Common Zombie:* Medium undead; HD 2d12; hp 13; Init -1; Spd 10 ft.; Defense 9, touch 9, flat-footed 9; BAB +0; Grap +1; Atk +1 melee (1d6+1, slam) or bite (1d3+1 plus infection); Full Atk +1 melee (1d6, slam) or bite (1d3+1 plus infection); FS 5 ft. by 5 ft.; Reach 5 ft.; SA Infection; SQ undead, headshot vulnerability, light fascination, move or attack action only; AL none; SV Fort +0, Ref -1, Will +3; AP 0; Rep +0; Str 13, Dex 8, Con -, Int 3, Wis 10, Cha 1.
*Skills: * Listen -2, Move Silently +3, Spot -2. Feats: Toughness.

*Turbo Zombie:* Medium undead; HD 2d12; hp 13; Init +1; Spd 40 ft.; Defense 11, touch 11, flat-footed 9; BAB +0; Grap +1; Atk +2 melee (1d6+1, slam) or bite (1d3+1 plus infection); Full Atk +2 melee (1d6, slam) or bite (1d3+1 plus infection); FS 5 ft. by 5 ft.; Reach 5 ft.; SA Infection; SQ undead, headshot vulnerability, light fascination; AL none; SV Fort +0, Ref +1, Will +3; AP 0; Rep +0; Str 13, Dex 13, Con -, Int 5, Wis 10, Cha 6.
*Skills:* Listen +0, Move Silently +1, Spot +0. Feats: Toughness.

*Smart Zombie: * Medium undead; HD 2d12; hp 13; Init -1; Spd 20 ft.; Defense 10, touch 10, flat-footed 9; BAB +0; Grap +1; Atk +1 melee (1d6+1, slam) or bite (1d3+1 plus infection); Full Atk +1 melee (1d6, slam) or bite (1d3+1 plus infection); FS 5 ft. by 5 ft.; Reach 5 ft.; SA Infection; SQ undead, smarts, rally, headshot vulnerability, move or attack action only; AL none; SV Fort +0, Ref +0, Will +5; AP 0; Rep +0; Str 13, Dex 10, Con -, Int 9, Wis 10, Cha 12.
*Skills: * Listen +2, Move Silently +4, Spot +2. Feats: Iron Will, Toughness.

*NOTES*

*Action Points:* Zombies have no Action Points.

*Headshot Vulnerability (all): * Zombies only suffer one-third damage from crushing, piercing, slashing, or ballistic damage done to any parts of their bodies other than their heads. Attacks which damage a zombie in the head automatically do triple damage. Specifically aiming attacks at a zombie's head suffers a -4 "to hit" penalty. For random shots, 1 in 10 successful attacks hits in the head. Other forms of damage, such as fire or electricity, damage zombies as normal and are not modified.

*Infection (all):* Each time a human is bitten by a zombie, the human must make a Fortitude save against a DC equal to 15 + damage of the attack. (For example, a 3 point bite is DC 18). Those failing this check become inflected and start loosing 1 Constitution point per hour. At Constitution 0, the human turns into a zombie equal to the type which started the infection (common, turbo or smart). Inflected humans do not become worse if additional damage is done after the initial infection.

*Light Fascination (common, turbo): * At night, zombies become easily distracted by sudden bright lights. When first exposed to headlights or flares, the zombie must make a Will save vs. DC 10 or become fascinated, taking no actions other than to pay attention to the light, for as long as the effect lasts. It takes a -4 penalty on skill checks made as reactions, such as Listen and Spot checks. Any potential threat, such as a hostile creature approaching, allows the fascinated creature a new saving throw against the fascinating effect. Any obvious threat, such as someone drawing a weapon or aiming a ranged weapon at the fascinated zombie, breaks the effect but does not allow the zombie initative that round. A smart zombie may shake a fascinated zombie free of the effect as a standard action.

*Move or Attack only (common, smart): * Because of their slow nature, zombies can either move or attack in a round, but not both. Turbo zombies may both move and attack normally in a round.

*Rally (smart only): * A smart zombie can coordinate the actions of common zombies within 30 feet. In such cases, common zombies gain a +1 competence bonus on attacks, Listen and Spot checks, and Will saves. Common zombies under the influence of a smart zombie's rally become immune to Light Fascination, though this weakness immediately returns should they move 30 feet or more away or if the smart zombie is destroyed. Other benefits from this ability will vary; examples may include the smart zombie showing common zombies how to use firearms or leading a pack of common zombies though city streets to a specific location. Turbo zombies cannot be affected by this ability.

*Undead (all):* Zombies are immune to poison, sleep, paralysis, stunning, disease, necromantic effects, and mind-affecting effects. They are not subject to critical hits, nonlethal damage, ability damage, ability drain, energy drain, or effects of massive damage, or any effect requiring a Fortitude save unless the effect also works on objects or is harmless. Also, zombies cannot heal damage on their own, even if they have an Intelligence score greater than zero. Zombies are destroyed immediately if reduced to 0 hit points or less.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> (NOTE: I have seen the first movie, but haven't seen 'Dead Man's Chest' yet).
> 
> *THE CARIBBEAN* ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> When CLULESS hit these islands, it was like the worst 2 hurricanes in its history at once: it left nothing standing. Super-powered Fictions battled and trashed the whole place and then left, and all kinds of mutants, pirates and folkloric Fictions looted and added to the rampaging chaos of the Hours. Strangely, none of them touched Grand Caiman.
> 
> Now, while the rebuilding is in effort, the islands have been forcibly regressed to the way they were during the 17th Century. Small pockets of civilization (very few of them still having modern amenities) are stocked full of firepower and reinforcements, leaving the rest of the territory to the Fiction pirates. Among them, swashbuckling and pulp-era mythos mixes with modern technology and methods. A Fiction-laid 'code' has made the pirates both gentlemanly aganist their looted victims and virtually ruthless aganist anybody who tries to double-cross them.
> 
> On the Caribbean islands, one of the names that is most commonly heard is that of Captain Jack Sparrow. Several Alternate versions of the man are vying to position themselves as 'THE Captain Jack Sparrow', and so this silent competition has seen the Captain(s) as the brains behind lots of flagrant lootings on the high seas.
> 
> Other pirates who have been sighted in the Caribbean include such notables as Monkey D. Luffy (several Alternates), an Alternate Ryoko (packing a 'borrowed' aircraft carrier), several Alts of Captain Harlock, and in the strangest case a ship entirely crewed by severe alternates of ninjas from popular anime (ninja pirates!).
> In opposition are forces as diverse as alternate Inner Senshi (who really are sailors, each captains a unique vessel of about frigate size, but with ample gun decks), Commodore Norrington, and an alternate Mihoshi and Kiyone. This last pair was last sighted stubmbling ashore on a deserted island by Captain Jack. He has expressed no desire to get the "walking hurricane and her royal ticked-offness" off said island.




Which leads me to conclude that the good Captain actually did some background research into these two, yes?

Anyway, I can forsee a distant ancestor of Jack *Harkness* (British Empire type, if I guess corectly) attempting to start drek.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Aquarius Alodar said:
			
		

> Which leads me to conclude that the good Captain actually did some background research into these two, yes?





"Impressive what a few Shillings and some quick-talking can get ya in Grand Caiman, don't ya think, m'friend?"



			
				Aquarius Alodar said:
			
		

> Anyway, I can forsee a distant ancestor of Jack *Harkness* (British Empire type, if I guess corectly) attempting to start drek.




And now you've lost me. So far, they've only aired up to "Father's Day" here, man.
Not to say it's a bad idea. It's pretty cool. I Do know some stuff 'bout Harkness. Just don't know what you meant w/that.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> And now you've lost me. So far, they've only aired up to "Father's Day" here, man.
> Not to say it's a bad idea. It's pretty cool. I Do know some stuff 'bout Harkness. Just don't know what you meant w/that.




Duh.......me running my motor mouth w/assumptions. Again. *headdesk*

Anyway.........perhaps you're familiar with _Codename: Kids Next Door_? ( D20M info/stats from the producer of Code: Lyoko D20M, BTW)


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> And now you've lost me. So far, they've only aired up to "Father's Day" here, man.
> Not to say it's a bad idea. It's pretty cool. I Do know some stuff 'bout Harkness. Just don't know what you meant w/that.




Duh.......me running my motor mouth w/assumptions. Again. *headdesk*

Anyway.........perhaps you're familiar with _Codename: Kids Next Door_?

(D20M info/stats from the producer of Code: Lyoko D20M, BTW)


(When CLULESS shows up, quite apart from T-zoning anyone, it more than likely provokes paroxsyms of "W. T. Heck?" on both sides.)


----------



## marcoasalazarm

I have seen KND (and Code Lyoko, and that reminds me that I seriously must try and add something concerning that series here), but after 'Operation: A.R.C.H.I.V.E.', I sort of stopped seeing it (I mean, what a _ripoff_ of 'The Second Renaissance', bleagh!).

In any case, the KND _might_ have a thing here (like turning the Agency into a for-hire one or something), but fact is, here, a good deal of Fictions are either Teens or Adults (which they natually are paranoid of), and most, if not ALL, opposition packs stuff that is more lethal than what the KND has (like, for example, the 'Road Painting', or a good ol' AK-47).

Adapt or die... here, the Kids Next Door would end up doing the 'growing fast' thing.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*"My People".* 

*TIMELINE:* 65 Weeks Post-Vanishing.

*LOCATION:* The Caribbean.

*SITUATION:* Davy Jones. The Terror of the Deep. One of the many, and severely powerful, supernatural beings that now roam the Caribbean islands and surrounding oceans.

There is one thing worst that owing him something, and that is to take something that he thinks belongs to him. Like a cargo full of fish that should be free (yup, this Alternate's a freakin' eco-terrorist).

After a series of extremely brutal raids on fish trawlers and cargo ships, for whatever reason, the PCs are smack in his way.

And now they'll have to fight to not end in his Locker.

*HOOKS:* The PCs might be a bunch of Blue Collars in the same fishing trawler, members of the Coast Guard that have been assigned to stop Davy Jones (or, at least, keep him at bay long enough to spring a trap), or mercenaries hired to protect a cargo ship (let them think it's something more valuable, if you want).

*DEVELOPMENT:* Davy Jones will attack the second the ship enters the waters of the Caribbean, intent in sinking it and dealing out a warning. The PCs might want to negotiate with him, but at best it'll only buy them time. He'll make several of his mutated henchmen board the ship and release whatever living fish is inside before blowing it to Kingdom Come with the Flying Dutchman's cannons.
The PCs can try to run for it, or fire back at the Flying Dutchman and fight aganist the henchmen. If they manage to keep Davy Jones at bay long enough, the Coast Guard will arrive, or they'll leave Caribbean waters and Davy Jones will summarily retreat.

*REWARD:* Aside from XPs and some Rep from having survived to Davy Jones, the PCS will obtain a severe hazard payment.
However, better not be surprised if the Flying Dutchman appears at any time in a further adventure, for Davy Jones is NOT a forgiving mutate...


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> *"My People".*
> 
> *TIMELINE:* 65 Weeks Post-Vanishing.
> 
> *LOCATION:* The Caribbean.
> 
> *SITUATION:* Davy Jones. The Terror of the Deep. One of the many, and severely powerful, supernatural beings that now roam the Caribbean islands and surrounding oceans.
> 
> There is one thing worst that owing him something, and that is to take something that he thinks belongs to him. Like a cargo full of fish that should be free (yup, this Alternate's a freakin' eco-terrorist).
> 
> After a series of extremely brutal raids on fish trawlers and cargo ships, for whatever reason, the PCs are smack in his way.
> 
> And now they'll have to fight to not end in his Locker.
> 
> *HOOKS:* The PCs might be a bunch of Blue Collars in the same fishing trawler, members of the Coast Guard that have been assigned to stop Davy Jones (or, at least, keep him at bay long enough to spring a trap), or mercenaries hired to protect a cargo ship (let them think it's something more valuable, if you want).
> 
> *DEVELOPMENT:* Davy Jones will attack the second the ship enters the waters of the Caribbean, intent in sinking it and dealing out a warning. The PCs might want to negotiate with him, but at best it'll only buy them time. He'll make several of his mutated henchmen board the ship and release whatever living fish is inside before blowing it to Kingdom Come with the Flying Dutchman's cannons.
> The PCs can try to run for it, or fire back at the Flying Dutchman and fight aganist the henchmen. If they manage to keep Davy Jones at bay long enough, the Coast Guard will arrive, or they'll leave Caribbean waters and Davy Jones will summarily retreat.
> 
> *REWARD:* Aside from XPs and some Rep from having survived to Davy Jones, the PCS will obtain a severe hazard payment.
> However, better not be surprised if the Flying Dutchman appears at any time in a further adventure, for Davy Jones is NOT a forgiving mutate...





Of course, for 'mercenaries' read 'adventurers' which gives the players the option of doing the 'fight magic with magic' thing. Perhaps a straight 'hurl-all-fireballs' attack on the Dutchman itself - do to them before they can do to you. Or attempt to _Plane Shift_ the ship to the Elemental Plane of Water - see how long it takes to deal w/that.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*The Deadly Deserts*​The desert is just as formidable as it was before the Virus.  In addition to the lack of water and the fierce heat, there are reports of Infected zones and towns where the crazyness is the least of your worries.  Along with the obvious remaining human element --left-over biker gangs, rabid survivalists, crazed religious zealots-- all sorts of mutant animals and Fiction scum make their home in the desert.  Some say that travelling in the desert nowadays without an experienced guide-or some BIG guns-is plain suicidal. Following now is one of the reasons why.

*TREMORS: TERRORS OF THE NEVADA DESERT.*
These Fiction monsters are (in their core universe) extremely ancient and savage. They roam around the desert, eating everything that gets in the way. During the Hours, they managed to eat almost everything on two small valleys, located on the western Nevada desert, and the Argentinean Ands. Following the Hours, there was no attempt by them to leave the areas (again, CLULESS might have given them ‘behavioural modification’ of some sort).










*GRABOID:* CR 8; Huge Aberration; HD 12d8+60; hp 114; Mas 21; Init +0; Spd burrow 40 ft.; Defence 20 (-2 size, +1 Dex, +11 natural); BAB +7; Grap +15; Full Atk +15 melee (1d6+12, 3 slams); FS 10 ft. by 20 ft.; Reach 10 ft. (tentacles); SA improved grab, swallow whole; SQ tremorsense, metamorphosis; SV Fort +9, Ref +5, Will +9; AP 0; Rep +0; Str 26, Dex 12, Con 21, Int 3, Wis 12, Cha 3.
*Skills:* Listen +10, Spot +10.
*Feats: * Alertness, Multiattack.
*Advancement: * 13-16 HD (Huge); 17-24 HD (Gargantuan).

Graboids are about thirty feet long and worm-like, and push their way through the soil with short, but incredibly strong, cilia-like appendages.  Inside their bony, beak-like mouths, they have three long tentacles with smaller mouths that can bite and slap.

*Combat*
Graboids can sense anything that has any form of contact with the ground, and will attack it as a source of food.  After consuming a concentration of nutrients, the graboid will advance 1 HD.
*
Improved Grab (Ex):* A graboid has to hit with at least one slam attack for it to be able to initiate a grapple without provoking an attack of opportunity.
*Swallow Whole (Ex): * A graboid can swallow anything of Medium-size or smaller that it grabs.  A swallowed creature takes 3d6 acid damage and 3d6 crushing damage each round.  A graboid’s gullet has an AC of 20 and 15 hit points, and can be cut with a light slashing weapon.
*Metamorphosis (Ex): * After advancing to maximum HD, a graboid undergoes a painful transformation; 6 shriekers break out of the graboid’s body, killing the creature instantly.





*SHRIEKER:* CR 7; Medium-size Aberration; HD 5d8+10; hp 38; Mas 16; Init +3; Spd 40 ft.; Defence 19 (+3 Dex, +6 natural) touch 14, flat-footed 17; BAB +3; Grap +4; Full Atk +5 melee (2d4+3, bite); FS 5 ft. by 5 ft.; Reach 5 ft.; SA improved grab; SQ heat sense, metamorphosis; SV Fort +3, Ref +4, Will +5; AP 0; Rep +0; Str 14, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 3.
*Skills: * Jump +6, Spot +11.
*Feats: * Alertness.
*Advancement:* 6-8 HD (Medium-size).

	Shriekers are about knee-high and five feet long, with the same bony mouth of the graboid, but shriekers have two muscular legs to run along the ground instead of tunnelling.  They have only one sense: infrared sight.  They cannot hear, they cannot touch, and they apparently cannot feel. Their nick-name came from the powerful shriek they deal out when they give their ‘rally call’-actually a powerful thermal flare.

*Combat*
Shriekers seem smart, but that’s because they’re so dumb.  They’ll attack any heat source, including vehicle engines and radio transmission stations, and try to consume them.  After eating a certain concentration of nutrients (equivalent to one concentrated ready-to-eat meal), a Shrieker can reproduce, creating a Tiny 1 HD shrieker.

*Heat Sense (Ex):* Shriekers see only infrared, and thus only see heat sources.  *Shriekers ignore anything that does not give off heat, and will only attack hot objects.
Metamorphosis (Ex): * After 12 hours, a shrieker will change into an assblaster if it has consumed enough food to advance it to 8 HD.





*ASSBLASTER: * CR 8; Medium-size Aberration; HD 8d8+24; hp 66; Mas 17; Init +3; Spd 30 ft., fly 30 ft. (clumsy); Defence 20 (+3 Dex, +7 natural); BAB +6; Grap +11; Full Atk +11 melee (2d4+5, bite); FS 5 ft. by 10 ft.; Reach 5 ft.; SA improved grab; SQ ass blast, explosive, heat sense; SV Fort +2, Ref +2, Will +6; AP 0; Rep +0; Str 20, Dex 16, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 3.
*Skills:* Jump +11, Spot +13.
*Feats:* Alertness.
*Advancement: * 9-12 HD (Medium-size).

An ‘evolution’ of the Shrieker, the Assblaster is its ‘final stage’- made to move on to a far territory and lay its progeny. The ‘Death from above’ part is a benefit that they like to exploit, as well.
	Assblasters resemble sinuous Shriekers with leathery wings.  In order to fly, the assblaster has to excrete an acid from its behind that explodes on contact with air, propelling it skyward.

*Combat*
Assblasters are similar to Shriekers in that they seem smart because they’re dumb.  They attack only heat sources, and attempt to consume them.  After eating a certain concentration of nutrients, an assblaster can grow an egg, which it buries in soft soil.  After a great deal of time (more than 300 years), the egg hatches into a graboid.
*
Ass Blast (Ex):* As a move-equivalent action, an assblaster can blast, sending it airborne and allowing it to fly at a speed of 30 feet (clumsy) for up to 1 minute.  The explosion causes 3d6 points of fire damage to anything directly behind the creature.
*Explosive (Ex): * The acids that assblasters use to fly are extremely volatile; if the creature takes more than 6 points of fire damage in one round, it explodes, inflicting 3d6 fire damage to everything within 10 feet, and 1d6 points of bludgeoning damage to everything within 40 feet.
*Heat Sense (Ex):* Assblasters see only infrared, and thus only see heat sources.  Assblasters ignore anything that does not give off heat, and will only attack hot objects.

*Advanced Class: Slasher*​




The quintessential B-horror villain is the Slasher: a twisted monstrosity of a man with no conscience, living only to kill.  A Slasher’s rampages may last for days, leaving a trail of bloody corpses, and all too often they end at the hands of mere teenagers.

*Requirements*
To qualify to become a Slasher, a character must fulfil the following criteria.
*Base Attack Bonus:* +3.
*Feat: * Improved Critical (any slashing melee weapon).
*Allegiance:* Evil.
*Special:* Must have been (apparently) killed by the direct or indirect action of one or more teenagers.
OR
*Special: * Must have committed a particularly horrifying and/or gruesome murder.

*Class Information*
*Hit Die: * 1d12
*Action Points:* 4 + ½ character level, rounded down, every time the character attains a new level in this class.

*Class Skills*
The Slasher’s class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are: Climb (Str), Hide (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Navigate (Int), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis).
*Skill Points at Each Level:* 4 + Int modifier.
*
Table: The Slasher*
Class Level-Base Attack Bonus-Fort Save-Ref Save-Will Save-Special-Defence Bonus-Reputation Bonus
1st	+0	+1	+1	+0	Weapon Focus, lethal fists	+1	+0
2nd	+1	+2	+2	+0	Stalking, smash	             +1	+0
3rd	+2	+2	+2	+1	Bonus feat	             +2	+0
4th	+3	+2	+2	+1	Death flesh	             +2	+0
5th	+3	+3	+3	+1	Augmented critical	             +3	+1
6th	+4	+3	+3	+2	Bonus feat	             +3	+1
7th	+5	+4	+4	+2	Improved reaction	             +4	+1
8th	+6	+4	+4	+2	Weapon Specialization	+4	+1
9th	+6	+4	+4	+3	Critical strike	            +5	+2
10th	+7	+5	+5	+3	Sequel	                         +5	+2

*Class Features*
The following features pertain to the Slasher advanced class.

*Weapon Focus*
At 1st level, a Slasher gains the Weapon Focus class feature, providing the benefit of the feat with the same name. The Slasher adds +1 to all attack rolls made using the weapon that he has applied the Improved Critical feat to. If he has more than one Improved Critical feat, the Slasher must select one as a signature weapon.

*Lethal Fists*
At 1st level, a Slasher’s unarmed strikes do lethal damage.  He can choose to inflict non-lethal damage without penalty.

*Stalking*
Beginning at 2nd level, a Slasher can relentlessly pursue one creature.  The Slasher simply walks and will be right behind his victim, no matter how fast the victim can run.  Each round, the Slasher can teleport to any location between 30 feet and 60 feet from the chosen victim.  This supernatural ability lasts a number of rounds equal to the Slasher’s class level, and can be used up to three times each day.

*Smash*
Also at 2nd level, a Slasher inflicts double damage when striking objects such as doors, walls, weapons, etc.  In addition, the Slasher gains a +4 bonus to all Strength checks involving the breaking of objects, like breaking down a door or snapping chains.

*Bonus Feats*
At 3rd and 6th level, the Slasher gets a bonus feat. The bonus feat must be selected from the following list, and the Slasher must meet all the prerequisites of the feat to select it.
Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Armour Proficiency (light), Armour Proficiency (medium), Armour Proficiency (heavy), Brawl, Cleave, Combat Reflexes, Exotic Melee Weapon Proficiency, Far Shot, Great Cleave, Improved Brawl, Improved Knockout Punch, Knockout Punch, Power Attack, Stealthy, Track.
*
Death Flesh*
At 4th level, the Slasher’s skin toughens.  He gains a +2 natural armour bonus.  If the Slasher already has natural armour, this bonus stacks.
*
Augmented Critical*
At 5th level, the Slasher’s focused weapon’s threat range and critical multiplier increase by one, for example, from 17-20/x2 to 16-20/x3.

*Improved Reaction*
At 7th level, a Slasher gains a +2 competence bonus on initiative checks.

*Weapon Specialization*
At 8th level, a Slasher gains weapon specialization with the weapon that he has applied the Weapon Focus class feature to. The Slasher gets a +2 bonus on damage rolls with the chosen weapon.

*Critical Strike*
At 9th level, a Slasher gains the ability to automatically confirm a threat as a critical hit when attacking with the weapon he has applied weapon specialization to, eliminating the need to make a roll to confirm the critical hit.

*Sequel*
At 10th level, a Slasher gains the ability to return from apparent destruction; 1d6 years after the Slasher is destroyed, a chain of events will occur that will either bring him back from death, or make clear that he was never dead.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*The Chainsaw Knight*




They hail from a horrible world filled with undead abombinations that seek to stamp out all life for some rather vauge reasons.  One part warrior, one part engineer, 100% insane, these men and women represent some of the finest (and craziest) fighters against evil in any known world.  And they are revrently called the Chainsaw Knigths...

_Requirements:_
*BAB:* +2
*Feats:* Exotic Melee Weapon Proficiency (chainsaw), Personal Firearms Proficiency, Housewares, Duct-Tape Engineering 
*Skill:* Craft (mechanical) 6 ranks, Repair 6 ranks

*Hit Dice: * 1d10
*
Action Points*: 6 + one-half character level, rounded down, every time the character attains a new level in this class.

*Bonus Feats:* Two Weapon Fighting, Improved Two Weapon Fighting, Advanced Two Weapon Fighting, Improved Critical, Armed to the Teeth, Cleave, Great Cleave, Frightful Preasence, Weapon Focus, Apostle of Death, Groovy, Hail to the King, Swift Strike, Lightning Two Weapon Fighting, Improved Initiative, Combat Reflexes, and Great Fortitude

*Skills: * Bluff, Climb, Craft (chemical, electronic, mechanical, structural), Demolitions, Disable Divice, Hide, Intimidate, Jump, Knowledge (arcane lore), Listen, Move Silently, Repair, Search, Spot, Swim, and Tumble

*Skill Points:* 7 + Int modifier

BAB Fort Ref Will Def Rep Special
1: +0 +2 +2 +0 +1 +0 Chainsaw Mastery 1
2: +1 +3 +3 +0 +2 +0 Weapon Specialization, Destruction’s Right Hand
3: +2 +3 +3 +1 +2 +0 Chainsaw Mastery 2
4: +3 +4 +4 +1 +3 +0 Bonus Feat, Close Cambat Shot
5: +3 +4 +4 +1 +4 +1 Greater Weapon Focus
6: +4 +5 +5 +2 +4 +1 Chainsaw Mastery 3
7: +5 +5 +5 +2 +5 +1 Bonus Feat
8: +6 +6 +6 +2 +6 +1 Grand Rend, Bonus Feat
9: +6 +6 +6 +3 +6 +2 Greater Weapon Specialization
10: +7 +7 +7 +3 +7 +2 Bonus Feat

*Chainsaw Mastery 1:* You gain a +1 bonus to hit and damage with the chainsaw. This counts as having Weapon Focus for gaining such abilities as Weapon Specialization.

*Chainsaw Specialization:* You receive a +2 bonus to damage rolls with a chainsaw.

*Destruction’s Right Hand: * You recieve a +1 bonus to your shotgun's threat range.  Furthermore, you are able to weild a shotgun with one hand an the time it takes you to reload a shotgun is reduced to a move action.

*Chainsaw Mastery 2: * You gain a +1 bonus to the threat modifier for your chainsaw.

*Greater Chainsaw Focus: * You receive an additional +1 bonus to attack rolls made with your chainsaw (for a total of +2).

*Chainsaw Mastery 3: * Once per day, you may add your Chainsaw Knight class level to one attack or damage roll with your chainsaw.

*Grand Rend (Adapted from T&M Blazer): * You have at long last refined the art of impaling your foes at the end of your chainsaw and lifting them off the ground as it churns up their gust. Yummy! By spending an Action Point you may drive your chainsaw into a corporeal foe. By keeping the chainsaw buried in your foe, you automatically inflict normal (non-critical) damage each round thereafter unless your opponent makes an opposed Strength check. Success causes the victim normal damage as the saw is pulled out. The victim is considered entangled when skewered by the saw. You may take no other actions aside from holding the chainsaw in place in order to keep the victim skewered. If you break your hold, your chainsaw comes free and deals normal damage as it is removed. This may be used on an incorporeal foe if your chainsaw has the “Ghost Touch” enchantment.

*Greater Chainsaw Specialization: * You receive an additional +2 bonus to damage rolls with your chainsaw (for a total of +4).


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*FICTION-SPECIAL WEAPONS, TACTICS AND INVESTIGATION (F-SWTI) DIVISIONS.*​
After the Nerima Riots, the general consensus that both the military and the police had made was a pretty simple one: the Fictions were creatures of extremes, especially in activities that (on the eyes of the judicial system) were unlawful. To negotiate with them –or to stop their crimes- specialization (and a lot of force) would be required. Not exactly as much as the military, but most definitely more than what the conventional police would use.
And so, the Tokyo police pioneered the F-SWTI program-a semi-independent agency within the standard police, divided into Sections that each would take care of a particular type of Fiction-related crime. After the police agencies of the world each started to make their own F-SWTI divisions, these started to interact with each other thru the use of a specialized intel network not unlike Interpol’s.

F-SWTI if divided in nine divisions, each of them captained by a Fiction that has shown to be an expert in the field (and most notably, several F-SWTI use Alternates of said characters). Within each Section, the staff is made of both Fictions and Humans that are specialist in the required field.

Following is the Sections, as represented by the F-SWTI Tokyo Division:

**Section One: Anti-Terrorist Division. (Leader: George Mason).* This is the largest and most often deployed F-SWTI division. Its teams are equipped to take on any threat up to an armored company.

**Section Two: Meta-Human Enforcement Division (Leader: Daniel Turpin).* Dedicated to bringing down, in the words of Turpin, ‘heavy hitters in human-sized packages’ for capture and trial. They have the most extensive listing on the planet of trans-human abilities.

**Section Three: Alien Tracking Division (Leader: Zachariah (‘Zed’) Garrison).* Mostly staffed with former MIB Fictions, it keeps track of all extra-terrestrials within their jurisdiction. The Sections’ primary duties are making sure weapons prohibitions are enforced and aiding the countries’ Immigration services whenever an off-world alien is involved.

**Section Four: Demon Control Division (Leader: Rally Cheyenne). * Tasked with paranormal threats, it has wider authorization to use 'lethal' force. It is rumored to be outfitted with a special black armor that disrupts energy drain attempts by Youma.
It is widely known among the Sections that the leader of this Section wanted to have an all-woman staff (since, in her words, women are 'creators of life', and thus better for the job), but inter-agency politics (and a rather nasty sexual discrimination demand) put a plug in this idea.

**Section Five: Counter-Magus Division (Leader: Nagi Springfield).* Flexibly organized, this group consists solely of people with psychic or magical powers. It has the lowest collateral damage total of any Section.

**Section Six: Counter Infiltration Division (Leader: Honey Kisaragi).* Designed to identify humanoid infiltrators, and process them for intel. Has a black reputation for torture, although this is something of a gray area. Specilizes in HumInt, and counter-infiltration.

**Section Seven: Internal Inspection Division (Leader: Conan Edogawa). * The answer to the question 'Who watches the watchers?'. The Division is also involved in most investigations into corporate corruption. Mixed HumInt-ElInt capability makes them the most intelligence-diverse Section.

**Section Eight: Anti-Android division (Leader: Leon McNichol).* Specializing in the destruction of combat robots and light mecha. Of all the Divisions, this is its closest to a heavy combat unit.

**Section Nine: Cyber-Crime Division (Leader: Daisuke Aramaki).* Split from Section 8, this Section specializes in information crime and ElInt with a secondary anti-terrorist role. The Section’s 2IC is a full-body cyborg, and rumored to be frequent target of The Holy Esquires of the Knight Sabers. The actual Knight Sabers are smart enough not to fight "The Major."

Section Nine is one of the smallest sections, while Section One is definitely the largest. In total, the nine Sections employ less than a 1000 people to police the worst crimes of the most chaotic metropolitan area on Earth.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

PRIORITY MESSAGE TO ALL POSTERS:
GOO is offically dead.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

......so?

(BTW, what do ya think of the F-SWTI, y'all?)


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> ......so?
> 
> (BTW, what do ya think of the F-SWTI, y'all?)




*crackle*_ We now return to the broadcast in progress_.*hiss*

I don't know what to make of Section One, but I'm thinking that the likes of AoH/KOTT cells get beatings, yes?


----------



## Verec

*In Nomine Patris, et Filii, et Spiritus Sancti.*

*The Boondock Saints*
Vigilante justice is nothing new, not even in the pre-vanishing world.  What is new is the shocking success rate of the so called 'Saints' of Boston.  And they haven't been content to stay at home either.  The Saints live to destroy evil, acting as self apointed avengers and agents of God.  Their chief targets are murderers, rapists, and most importantly organized crime bosses.  They do not kill women or children.  They are fearless, walking into a courtroom to shoot a criminal.
And despite all the odds, despite all the firepower that has come thier way, Il Duce and his sons are still here.  Still working for good, by destroying all that is evil.
"_When I raise my flashing sword, and my hand takes hold on judgment, I will take vengeance upon mine enemies, and I will repay those who haze me. Oh, Lord, raise me to Thy right hand and count me among Thy saints._
Il Duce is (typically) a level 4 tough level 3 strong hero with 3 levels in soldier and 4 levels of gunslinger.  He carries at least six pistols at all time, and likes to dual wield them.  His sons also favor this tactic.  He also has a preferance for the shotgun.
"_It's a fuc#in six shooter, there were nine guys(murphy), what were ya gonna do, laugh the last three to death, FUNNYMAN?_
Conner is the wise guy, and the daredevil of the two brothers.  Strong 2/fast1/tough1/dare3/gunslinger2/infiltraitor1.  He also has a bizare fondness for rope, although he tries to reign in this tendancy to bring lots and lots of rope on every mission.
_Mafiosos *gun click* getting caught with 20 kilos, getting out on bail *snaps* same Fuc#in' day_
Murphy is the strait man to his brothers funny guy.  He has a fondness for knives, and carries several, although he seldom uses them.  Strong 3/fast2/gunslinger3/Dead shot2
_This was a fuc#in bomb droppin on Beaver Cleaverville. For a few seconds, this place was armageddon. There was a *FIREFIGHT*!_
Paul Smecker is a Charismatic 1/Dedicated2/criminologist5.  He seldom goes into the line of fire, and goes to great lengths to conceal his actual involvement with the Saints.  He serves as the bloodhound in the Saints organization, tracking and pointing out the evil they seek.

All the saints recieve a +4 sacred bonus to Defense, and a +2 bonus to attack rolls made against evil creatures, demons, and criminals.  This is the cause of their phenominal survial against all odds.  It is unknown which Diety is responsible for this, but because of it, any Saint alternate who stays on the true path is a truely holy instrument.  Those who stray are often cut down in a hail of gunfire.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*SLANG OF CORELINE*​Breaker Force: A convoy of Road Marshals, usually on a manhunt of some kind. Also called Breaker Squads. 

Bronze, the: Slang term for the Road Marshals, usually used by the unlawful. The name refers to the bronze-colored shield badges worn by the Marshals. 

Road Marshalls: An elite force of federally-appointed lawmen tasked with patrolling the roads of the western United States. 

Road Warriors: Any motorist that does his battles on the highways, using hi-tech firepower or cars. Usually heard of in post-apocalyptic ‘verses.

Frag: Common epithet. (ie: "He even looks at my ride an' I'll frag him without another thought..."). Term used to denote a kill, usually involving a flashy and all-too-noisy (or bloody) method (like an explosion), typically used in FPS. Diminutive for ‘fragment’ or ‘fragmentation’ (usually used for grens).

Fragger: Person addicted to doing frags. Common epithet.

Fragged Up: Person kiled by a frag. Common epithet.

Greasemonkey: A mechanic, especially a good mechanic. 

Junkers: Cars built from scavenged parts, usually owned and operated by mutants, bandits and other low-lifes. 

Land Shark: Any dangerous individual, especially a skilled driver. 

Scrap, Slag: Common epithets (ie: "I wouldn't be caught dead driving that pile of scrap!"). 

Scrap-Collector: A merchant who find and sells scavenged parts. Not a term of respect! The term "vulture" is also used. 

Zip Gun: A cheap or homemade firearm, one prone to misfiring or breaking.

BuzzGun: Any firearm with a high rate of fire, usually a sub-machine gun.

SmartGun: Any gun with computer-enhanced targeting systems.

SlugThrowers: Any weapon that uses bullets.

RayGun: Derogatory term for any weapon that fires lasers or its equivalent.

BoomGun: Any weapon that can fire projectiles at hyper-sonic speeds, usually with a loud 
sonic boom following its firing. Taken from ‘Rifts’.

Cannon: Any high-calibered weapon. Term taken from ‘DeathLands’.

D-B: Character from a Dragon Ball universe.

Alternate, Aspect, Native, D-Alt: Common terms for alternate-reality versions of a person.

Grens, ‘Nades: Street diminutives for ‘grenade’ (it’s easier to yell ‘¡Nuke-Nade!’ or ‘Nuke-
Gren!’ in the middle of a fight than ‘¡Nuclear Grenade!’.) ‘Gren’ comes from ‘DeathLands’.

‘verse: Street diminutive for ‘universe’. Used as a determiner (‘it’s a BGC-verse’) or a counter (‘There are a lot of ‘verses out there in which she’s dead.’).

Alt-Verse, Altiverse: ALTernate uniVERSE. Used in a similar fashion to “ ‘verse”.

Fic: Diminutive for ‘fan fiction’. A ‘verse’s trigger.

Inserteds: Any ‘normal’ human (usually a fanfic author), that is living what could be described in a ‘Self-Insert’ Fic. (those who are living an Authored Rage are the ‘Revenged’ Inserteds).

Fiancée Brigade: A group of four or more fiancées (probably obtained in an unwanted fashion and/or HIGHLY unwanted in your way of life). Ranma Saotome has the prime example of a 
Fiancée Brigade, both in reason, in action, and in side-effects (also, how NOT to treat a Brigade).

Fiancée Squad: Like Fiancée Brigade, but with a slightly larger number, from 5 up to 15 or 20 fiancées.

Fiancée Platoon: Like Fiancée Brigade, but with a highly larger number, from 25 up to 40+ and beyond fiancées.

“Knights-In-Shining-Kevlar”: Any character in cyberpunk ‘verses with a sense of chivalry (Inspector Leon McNichol, from ‘BGC’, might be considered one, as far as some things go).

Cute Killer: A hunter whose primary motivation is hatred towards all that is cute. Also a magical girl who hunts magical girls as hunters do.

Do, to: A quick, efficient, and not-too-noisy kill. Opposed to kicking the sugar out of someone (ex: you ever meet a natural born twit, you do her then and there).

Fuku: 	
Clothing: Costume for magical girls
Job: Term for refering to the job of being a magical girl.. ex: the fuku demands righteousness... ex2: to grab the fuku, ie to become a magical girl.
Counter: Term for counting magical girls (ex: a lotta fuku at the happydrome last night)

Girlfriend: A hunter's designated target at a specific job.

Mark: An assassin’s designated target.

Geek, Geeked: Term for ‘kill’, ‘killed’. Taken from ‘ShadowRun’.

Flat-Line, -Lined: Term for ‘kill’, ‘killed’. Taken from ‘ShadowRun’.

Chill, Chilled, Chiller, Chilling: Various terms used to describe kiling or death. Taken from ‘DeathLands’.

Sec Men: Guards or Security men.

Blaster: Generic term describing firearms (in some post-apoc verses), or energy weapons (mostly used in Star Wars verses). Taken from ‘DeathLands’ and ‘Star Wars’.

Fireblast: A curse. Taken from ‘DeathLands’.

Stupe: Stupid. Taken from ‘DeathLands’.

Rad Scum: An insult. Taken from ‘DeathLands’.

Dark Night: A curse or exclamation. Taken from ‘DeathLands’.

WarWag: Diminutive for ‘War Wagon’, used in some places as a term for military vehicles. Taken from ‘DeathLands’.

Mr. Johnson: Common denominator for a ‘customer’. Taken from ‘ShadowRun’.

Homer, to pull a: To come out victorious despite stupidity. Taken from ‘The Simpsons’.

Iron: Weapons, ammunition, and all other tools and gear of the trade.

Ironed: Armed to the teeth.

Kit: Read ‘Iron’. Taken from ‘ShadowRun’.

Kick the Sugar out of, to: To finish a magical girl with extreme prejudice, usually because of a personal vendetta. Not always a kill, but always involving a much too painful a process.

Kick the Hell out of, to: Read ‘to Kick the Sugar out of’, replace ‘magical girl’ with ‘anyone’.

Jewelry: Magical accesory that allows a magical girl to transform into her magical persona.

Vigilante: A self-appointed doer of justice. Not always believing that he’s above the law, but always believing that the ‘right’ method for justice is some other (maybe harder) than the local hero’s.

The Nick: The NICK-name. Used in the streets of Asgard.

Punishers: Street-slang for characters with an innate sense of (lawful) revenge that can carry up to ultra-violent actions to accomplish, normally vigilantes. Taken from (you guessed) ‘The Punisher’.

“Falling-Downers”: Street term for Pre-Vanishing Humans than, not able to ‘take it anymore’, explode in random (and extreme, or at least senseless) acts of violence. Usually identifiable for having short tempers (yet still trying to act calm and talking things out), and for getting angry at regular (yet annoying) things. Term created from seeing the Michael Douglas movie, “Falling Down”.

“He ‘Fell Down’...”: Regular way of expressing around “Falling-Downers”.

Digis: Digimon and everything that has to do with it.

Pokes: Pokemon and everything that has to do with it.

Talking Pet: Magical companion asigned to a magical girl. Usually an animal of the domestic variety.

Toddler: Magical girl under the age of 14.

Chummer: Regular term for ‘buddy’ or ‘pal’, usually heard in the Combat Zone. Taken from ‘ShadowRun’.

Drek: Regular cyberpunk-verse cuss-word. Taken from ‘ShadowRun’.

Chipped, Chromed: Term for people equipped with cyberware. Terms taken (respectively), from ‘ShadowRun’ and ‘CyberPunk 2020’.

Boomed, Boomed-Up: Terms for people equipped with cyberware, used mostly in the streets of MegaTokyo.

Fired Up: Shot dead.

“¡Fire ‘em Up!”: “¡Shoot Them!”, “¡Open Fire!”. Commonly used by American soldiers in ‘Nam.

“¡Let’s Rock ‘n’ Roll!”: “¡Get Ready For Action!”. Commonly used by American soldiers in ‘Nam.

Living Steel: Power Armor.

SPB: Super-Powered Being.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

.....Just no. I thought Buttercup was mature enough to not contemplate turning ( perhaps after a little _menage a trois_ w/ the likes of Haruka and Micheru,likely enough) but apparently I was mistaken. Cue very, very wrong spinoff anime.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

“Are you the police?”
“No, ma’am. We’re musicians.”

THE BLUES BROTHERS.






They are the originals (original *what* we don’t know, they just like to say they are). ‘Joliet’ Jake and Elwood Blues. The two leads of one of the best R&B revues in Coreline–and the textbook definition of ‘defensive driving’, at least in Chicago. They’re both (believed to be) crazy, they both have big bounties (thanks to a number of rather unsavory people that they ticked off at one point or another) and are in way over their heads.
But, well, in Coreline, the flame of Rhythm and Blues has all but been stomped out. They (and some Alts of them) have made it their mission to rekindle it.
And why they haven’t been stomped out as well, considering the *enormous* amount of people in the streets with itchy trigger fingers? Let’s just put it this way: when they say they’re on ‘a mission from God’, they mean it.
Hey, even deities can like R&B.

Now, let’s define the (most regular) way the Brothers appear.
Of the two, Jake’s the ‘action guy’, the ‘face’, the one that is most likely to do an acrobatic dance move, (even if he is a little fat) or convince someone to help in their crusade (how he does that, however, can leave much to be desired at times). Elwood… he’s the ‘brains’ and the ‘wheelman’, equally good at handling a steering wheel or a blues harp.
Aside from that, they make a pretty odd pair, dressed in pseudo-M.I.B. get-ups that are more ratty than intimidating. Their band argues at times about the best action-to follow them or to run like hell in the opposite direction.

(Jake is a Fast 4/Charismatic 3/Dedicated 3, while Elwood is a Fast 3/Smart 3/Road Warrior 4. They usually drive around in the ‘Blues Mobile’, a scrapped old patrol car-use stats for a Ford Crown Victoria).
The Blues Brothers obtain a sacred +2 bonus to Perform, Bluff, Drive (in Elwood’s case) and Intimidate (in Jake’s case). The band members obtain a +2 to Perform and Bluff (the latter as long as they follow the Blues’ lead). This is because of their holy desire to revive the R&B (and help some other people along the way).

NEW FEAT: SPONTANEOUS MUSIC NUMBER.

A common thing among some Fictions is that they suddenly burst into song and anybody in hearing range becomes part of the performance. Like many other things, this was passed to Coreline during the Vanishing as an ability some Fictions can call up on.
Nine times out of ten, everybody caught in the ‘Spontaneous Musical Number’ will be lightly embarrassed, and the tenth they’ll at least welcome the distraction.

PreRequisites: Perform (Sing or any musical instrument) 6+ ranks.

Effect: Enabling the ‘Spontaneous Musical Number’ requires the use of an Action Point. Once done, the character must make a Perform roll. Any PCs in the nearby vicinity must then make a Will save with a DC equal to the Perform roll. If failed, the characters will join into the song (this depends on their attitude. Friendly and Helpful will be singers and players, Indifferent and lower will dance).
This effect will last as long as the song lasts, and any character who stops hearing the song or enters the area after it started will be unaffected by it. Those who manage the save will be immune to the effect for 24 hours, if performed by the same singer.


----------



## Verec

*Blink*
Ok, you've outdone me.  I convert a group dedicated to destroying evil, and you convert on devoted to music.  And my favorite kind of music!

Baseless rumors of Corline:  As far as we know, just the demented rambleings of street people.
Setsuna Meioh, also know as Sailor Pluto, is secretly a Time Lady.  She is somehow able to influence her incarnations, so as to make them look as she wishes them to.
Cortana is hiding the fact that the Covenant made the transition intact, and have actually been raiding Salusian and Juarain holdings closer to the Galactic core.  HOW she is doing this and why is a mystery.
Sylvia Stingray is actually a boomer, created by her father to serve as a replacement for his daughter.  The how and why of this is unknown.
The reality defying nature of the abilities of many fictions is slowly rotting reality.  Given time, the 'Coreline reality' will decay, and disintigrate back into what it came from.
The Worchester mists are an illusion, created by an invading army to distract people from the ensuing take over.
The Cylons have taken cybernetics to the next terrible step, and are secretly kidnaping people to implant them with mind control devices.
AIDS, SARS, Ebola, and a hundred other diseases were the products of the same mysterious creators of CLUELESS.  Whoever made them wants to destroy humanity.
And the most unlikely rumor of them all. . .
All of reality is just somebody's twisted idea of a good story.  After all, what else makes sense?


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> NEW FEAT: SPONTANEOUS MUSIC NUMBER.
> 
> A common thing among some Fictions is that they suddenly burst into song and anybody in hearing range becomes part of the performance. Like many other things, this was passed to Coreline during the Vanishing as an ability some Fictions can call up on.
> Nine times out of ten, everybody caught in the ‘Spontaneous Musical Number’ will be lightly embarrassed, and the tenth they’ll at least welcome the distraction.
> 
> PreRequisites: Perform (Sing or any musical instrument) 6+ ranks.
> 
> Effect: Enabling the ‘Spontaneous Musical Number’ requires the use of an Action Point. Once done, the character must make a Perform roll. Any PCs in the nearby vicinity must then make a Will save with a DC equal to the Perform roll. If failed, the characters will join into the song (this depends on their attitude. Friendly and Helpful will be singers and players, Indifferent and lower will dance).
> This effect will last as long as the song lasts, and any character who stops hearing the song or enters the area after it started will be unaffected by it. Those who manage the save will be immune to the effect for 24 hours, if performed by the same singer.




All right......So, how do you explain events like this, then?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

"Once More, With Feeling": Man, you've got me. But then again, it's a 'Dancing Demon'. Maybe it has a different application of 'Spontaneous Musical Number' (an 'SNM Field', maybe?)

(BTW, been adding some stuff to the Wizards thread. Just so ya know).



			
				Verec said:
			
		

> *Blink*
> Ok, you've outdone me.  I convert a group dedicated to destroying evil, and you convert on devoted to music.  And my favorite kind of music!




...Thanks? Hope it can give ya some ideas, then.



			
				Verec said:
			
		

> **Baseless rumors of Corline:  As far as we know, just the demented ramblings of street people.*




I think that a few of these were released by supporters of Avengers of Humanity. But then again, it's not paranoia if they're really out to get you, so who knows which might be true?



			
				Verec said:
			
		

> **Setsuna Meioh, also know as Sailor Pluto, is secretly a Time Lady.  She is somehow able to influence her incarnations, so as to make them look as she wishes them to.




One of her Alternates definitely isa Time Lady (dunno how much of an influence she's being in Coreline, though). There's also a 'Sailor Gallifrey' she has taken under her wing, as well.



			
				Verec said:
			
		

> **Cortana is hiding the fact that the Covenant made the transition intact, and have actually been raiding Salusian and Juraian holdings closer to the Galactic core.  HOW she is doing this and why is a mystery.




Good theory. Gives the potential to add the Covvies later... and if they ever DO get to Earth, they'll have Hell to pay.

On a slightly paralel idea:

I'm thinking of adding El Hazard to this setting (dunno the specifics just yet, and never even have minded about the Bugrom), and at the same time, there's the fact of the Covenant weapons-how to add the here, if Cortana cannot replicate them?

Answer: Covernant weapons-or rather, El Hazardian Ancient Weapons, recently discovered by DiggersTech teams. Why are the El Hazard weapons just like the Covenant weapons?

Well, that's the mistery (and the fact that the only Ancient weapons ever seen are the WMDs kinda give some free reign on that aspect, right?)



			
				Verec said:
			
		

> **Sylvia Stingray is actually a boomer, created by her father to serve as a replacement for his daughter.  The how and why of this is unknown.




One of her Alternates definitely would be. The ones that run the shows, however, are just extremely smart humans (rumoured to have nanotech/Boomeroid enhancement).



			
				Verec said:
			
		

> **The reality defying nature of the abilities of many fictions is slowly rotting reality.  Given time, the 'Coreline reality' will decay, and disintigrate back into what it came from.




Thrown by supporters of AOH.



			
				Verec said:
			
		

> **The Worchester mists are an illusion, created by an invading army to distract people from the ensuing take over.




Thrown by supporters of AOH (but they MIGHT be right...)



			
				Verec said:
			
		

> **The Cylons have taken cybernetics to the next terrible step, and are secretly kidnapping people to implant them with mind control devices.




If they're doing that, they are definitely NOT doing it 'secretly'.



			
				Verec said:
			
		

> **AIDS, SARS, Ebola, and a hundred other diseases were the products of the same mysterious creators of CLUELESS.  Whoever made them wants to destroy humanity.




The ones who created CLULESS were gweeps, not bio-terrorists, that much is sure.



			
				Verec said:
			
		

> **And the most unlikely rumor of them all. . .
> All of reality is just somebody's twisted idea of a good story.  After all, what else makes sense?




Hmmm...


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> "Once More, With Feeling": Man, you've got me. But then again, it's a 'Dancing Demon'. Maybe it has a different application of 'Spontaneous Musical Number' (an 'SNM Field', maybe?)
> 
> (BTW, been adding some stuff to the Wizards thread. Just so ya know.)
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm...




Yup.

OTOH.........*that* is scaring me. Looks like we've been busted.


In (theorietically) less paranoid terrain, however.......this guy just _had_ to pop up in Detroit w/Ann Lewis during the Hours......Japamerican Alternates of Kisaragi and whomever else have a run-in; hilarity ensues.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*HAKUBI CUSTOMS-THE 'FREEMAN' WEAPON SERIES.*​
It is a well-known fact in the streets that Washu Hakubi is an otaku. All kinds of series, movies and videogames attract her and (in her words) she ‘feels giddy’ when she modifies a piece of tech to fit what she sees in any of them.

Case in point, the ‘Freeman’ series. Modified to fit the her vision of the ‘Half-Life’ game series’ weapons, the ‘Freeman’ weapons are every bit as nasty as those presented, if not more. She has even gone as far as contacting the people at Valve and signing a contract as ‘official game memorabilia’.

All of the ‘Freeman’-series weapons come with a lifetime warranty by Washu Hakubi (since, in her words, “chances are you’ll be fragged before they let you down”) and a certification of authenticity signed by her and the Valve team.

*‘Freeman’ Series MP-5*





As appears in the original ‘Half-Life’ videogame, this MP-5 comes with an integral underbarrel 40mm grenade launcher. Also integral to the weapon is a small flashlight in the side of the barrel (since, in her opinion, no sci-fi special forces unit worth its salt would NOT add a flashlight to its weapons).

(*Note:* Stats before the slash is the MP-5. Stats after the slash is the grenade launcher).
*Damage:* 2d6/By Grenade Type.
*Critical:* 20.
*Damage Type:* Ballistic/By Grenade Type
*Range Increment: * 50 ft./70 ft.
*Rate of Fire:* S,A./Single.
*Magazine: * 30 Box./1 Int.
*Size: * Large.
*Weight: * 9 lb.
*Purchase DC:* 24.
*Restriction:* Lic (+2).
(*ADDITIONAL NOTES: * The MP-5 is considered Mastercrafted (+1 to attack rolls). The MP-5 is equipped with a flashlight. The MP-5 is a silenced weapon).

*‘Freeman’ Series MP-7 PDW.*





Designed to replicate the looks of the Half-Life 2 Combine SMGs, this MP-7 is equipped with an internal one-shot mini-grenade launcher and red-dot tactical sight.

(*Note:* Stats before the slash is the MP-7. Stats after the slash is the grenade launcher).
*Damage:* 2d6/By Grenade Type.
*Critical: * 20.
*Damage Type: * Ballistic/By Grenade Type.
*Range Increment: * 70 ft./ 70 ft.
*Rate of Fire: * S,A./ Single.
*Magazine: * 40 Box./1 Int.
*Size: * Medium.
*Weight: * 
*Purchase DC:* 25.
*Restriction: * Res (+2).
(*ADDITIONAL NOTES: * The MP-7 is equipped with a red-dot sight, giving +1 to attack rolls within 30 ft).

*‘Freeman’ Series H&K USP Match.*





The ‘Freeman’ modification to this USP Match pistol include superior rifling, a slightly extended barrel with venting holes, enabling for an extended range and better ballistics.

*Damage:* 2d6
*Critical:* 20
*Damage Type: * Ballistic
*Range Increment: * 50 ft.
*Rate of Fire:* S
*Magazine: * 18 box
*Size: * Medium.
*Weight: * 2 lb.
*Purchase DC: * 22.
*Restriction:* Res (+2).
(*Notes: * The ‘Freeman’ H&K UPS Match is Mastercrafed and has the Improved Range Gadget).

*‘Freeman’ Series .357 Colt Python.*





The ‘Freeman’ Series .357 Colt Python has a balanced length and what Washu calls ‘improved stopping power’, as well as improved machining. People who have bought this weapon have been known to use it as an impromptu sniping weapon.

*Damage:* 2d6 + Knockdown*
*Critical:* 20.
*Damage Type: * Ballistic
*Range Increment: * 50 ft.
*Rate of Fire:* S.
*Magazine:* 6 cyl.
*Size: * Medium.
*Weight:* 3 lb.
*Purchase DC:* 20.
*Restriction: * Res (+2).
(**Knockdown:* A character hit with a shot from the ‘Freeman’ .357 must make a DC10 + damage Reflex save or be knocked prone. Characters with more than two legs are exempt).
The ‘Freeman’ .357 Magnum is sold with an add-on telescopic sight, is Mastercrafted and has the Improved Range Gadget.

*‘Freeman’ Series Franchi SPAS-12 Shotgun.*





The ‘Freeman’ Series SPAS-12 is equipped with an alternate fire mode that shoots 2 shells at the same time. With increased hitting and stopping power, the rate of fire slows, since it requires switching to pump-action mode.

*Damage:* 2d8 (Secondary Fire: 4d8 + Knockdown).
*Critical: * 20
*Damage Type:* Ballistic.
*Range Increment: * 40 ft.
*Rate of Fire: * Single, S.
*Magazine: * 7 int.
*Size: * Large
*Weight: * 10 lb.
*Purchase DC:* 19.
*Restriction:* Res (+2).
(*Knockdown:* A character hit with a shot from the secondary fire mode must make a DC10 + damage Reflex save or be knocked prone. Characters with more than two legs are exempt. Secondary Fire is Single ROF only, and uses 2 shots).

*‘Freeman’ Series Crossbow.*





This conventional crossbow has been modified with a specialized electronic heating system. Combined with specialized bolts made of conductive material, it can set things on fire or burn an enemy (that is, if it's still standing after getting a crossbow bolt to the face).

*Damage: * 1d10.
*Critical:* 20.
*Damage Type: * Piercing.
*Range Increment:* 40 ft.
*Rate of Fire:* 1.
*Magazine:* 1 Int.
*Size: * Medium.
*Weight: * 8 lb.
*Purchase DC:* 12
*Restriction: * Res (+2).
(*Note: * the crossbow is equipped with a telescopic scope).
(*Additional Note: * The heating system, once activated, deals an additional 1d6 of Fire damage. The heating system is powered by a conventional power pack, and lasts for up to 50 arrows’ worth. The conductive quivers have a cost of PDC 9 for a package of 12).


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*A New Species (thanks to Michael Tresca).*

*HUMAN-XENOMORPH HYBRID ('Bug-Juiced').*​
The Xenomorphs. There is one Fiction species out there that has never been renamed, and for due reason. They are so deadly, that renaming them would be useless. On their home universes, there’s been many attempts to clone them, control them, or use them as weapons in any way.
One of such ways has been human experimentation, creating hybrids that would be (theoretically) smart, strong, destructive and loyal. Of course, this is *theoretically*.
The hybrids are driven by primitive instinct (standard Xenomorph behavior: protect Queen and Hive, find resources for the Hive to expand), which more often than not are *way* too disconcerting to be used in the field alongside other humans (and even some Fiction species find them just as unsettling). That they can ‘feel’ Xenomorphs and are registered as ‘do not attack’ on the Xeno’s senses helps even less.
On Coreline, they are a tight bunch. The ‘Earth Hive’, they call themselves, after an Aliens comic. Their desire is to be left alone.
Of course, that is because if angered, the part of them that is a Xeno might strike back.

*Racial Stats:*
*+2 Str, +2 Dex, +2 Con, -2 Wis, -2 Cha.
*Medium-Size.
**Base Speed:* 30 Ft.
**-2 to Diplomacy rolls:* Xenomorphic instincts don’t give much in talkative desires.
**Acid Blood:* Whenever a physical attack hurts a Hybrid, there is a chance for acid blood to do ‘splash damage’. The DC for the Reflex save (anyone within 5 feet of the Hybrid) is equal to the damage made (divide by ½ if it’s a bludgeoning or piercing weapon). Damage from acid damage is 1d6 per 6 points made (round down), to a maximum of 10d6. Any item exposed to the spray must make a save vs. the DC of the amount of damage made (Mastercraft items get a +5 to the save). Failure destroys the item.
**Unusual Physiology:* Attempts to use Treat Injury on the Hybrid have a -4 penalty (unless they have the Xenomedic Feat). In addition, all items used must be custom-made to withstand the acidic blood.
**Fast Healing:* Hybrids have Fast Healing 1.
**Xeno-Sense:* Whenever a Hybrid is within a mile of a Xenomorph, they may make a Wisdom check (DC 35-1 per Xenomorph within that range). If this succeeds, the Hybrid is aware of its presence, but gain no extra details of its location beyond a generic direction and range (‘It’s that way, near/far’).
**Ignored Target:* A Xenomorph will ignore a Hybrid until the Hybrid attacks it.
**Impregnation Immunity:* Hybrids cannot be infested by Xenomorphs.
**Level Adjustment: * +3.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

One of my friends wanted to know exactly what kind of radio stations are out there in Coreline, so after some searching, I found this perfect article for CP 2020 with example radio stations.

*SAMPLE SATELLITE RADIO STATIONS* ​
*KAOS: *  "Where rock comes outta chaos": They play rock from Elvis onwards (the 'Golden Oldies') and modern coverbands of the same.  Owned by Fiction character 'Kaos', host of the nightly talk show, 'Kaotic Earfuls'.
*KBBL:*  "Righteous Dub, Mon...": Dub, the future of reggae, and some classic reggae.  
*KBEF:*  "The Best Rock of Today...": Basically they play Modern Rock, divided in hourly sections (Power, Death, Goth, Hard, Legend Bands). Owned by Stingray Industries.
*KJMP:*  "This Place is Jumpin'!": Modern Rap, uncensored and (whenever possible) using extended versions. Has a 'versus' system-they have a constantly-updating list of song pairs 'in wait', and the one with most votes is the one that plays. Owned by Diggers Technologies.
*KKCQ:*  "KCQ! Be Sweet!": Country music. Everything from Hank Williams to the present. Freely owned.
*KPBJ:*  "National Public Radio": Local NPR member broadcaster. Has a 'Story Radio Hour' that sounds pre-voted audio plays (from Dr. Who up to Wells' 'War of the Worlds').
*KRAB:*  "We gotch'yer crab right'ere!": A Pirate station on a barge in a raft city off Los Angeles' coast.  Specializes in 'Retrotrash' Fiction Rock (Priss and the Replicants being one of its 'flagship' bands).
*KRAP:*  "Classic Rap, choomba": Rap and Hip-Hop, mostly 'oldies' like Tupac and covers by new artists. Owned by MHI.
*KROM: *  "CHROME makes you wanna dent your head!": Chromatic rock. Home of the Wingnut and Bunny Tale Show (improv comedy and interviews with artists).  Owned by Genom (eho has, strangely, decided to keep away from doing 'the corp thing' with them..)
*KRPT:*  "Live on the Dark Side!": The Crypt. Goth music. Mostly death-oriented rock and folk with some neo-classical thrown in at certain times.  Owners believed to be Youmas
*KTLK:* "All talk, all the time!": Publicly-owned Talk radio. (In)famous for 'Express Yo'self!', an hour where anyone can come to the studio and give their opinion, free of censorship.
*KBAT:* "We put a soundtrack to your life!": Hosted by 'famous' DJ 'Jazzman' Tanner, the station only sounds called-in requests, which air instantly. Nightly, Tanner makes live remixes of the most-requested songs of the day. Named 'Battle Theme Central'.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> *SAMPLE SATELLITE RADIO STATIONS* ​
> 
> *KTLK:* "All talk, all the time!": Publicly-owned Talk radio. (In)famous for 'Express Yo'self!', an hour where anyone can come to the studio and give their opinion, free of censorship.





[/snip] W.T.H...?    This means the like of those utter bastards, the AOH being able to do the 'public statement' thing, doesn't it?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Yup. They can come and say their statements to the station-a perfect hook, I think, to have the PCs tune in and have some famous AOH big-head talking his heart out. It's satellite radio, in any case, so possibly he's on the other side of the planet when they do.

I have an idea, but for now I'm out of time. If you could possibly take it...?

The 'Vincent Grey'-class assassin replicant. Modeled after Tom Cruise's character in 'Collateral', it's a 'shoot-then-run-in-the-other-direction' weapon, a competent, expendable killer.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> Yup. They can come and say their statements to the station-a perfect hook, I think, to have the PCs tune in and have some famous AOH big-head talking his heart out. It's satellite radio, in any case, so possibly he's on the other side of the planet when they do.




Only guy who fits in that category ATM so far as we know, would be their founder, Jason Dexter.



			
				marcosalazarm said:
			
		

> I have an idea, but for now I'm out of time. If you could possibly take it...?
> 
> The 'Vincent Grey'-class assassin replicant. Modeled after Tom Cruise's character in 'Collateral', it's a 'shoot-then-run-in-the-other-direction' weapon, a competent, expendable killer.




I can give it a try.


----------



## Verec

_I tell ya, this is a great time, Che?  World's in F()cking chaos, and we get a front row seat!  You know what the best part is, Che?  I stumble into a casino the other day, and guess who I see checking out?  Hunter S. Muthaf()cking Thompson.  A young Thompson, Che.  Looking a lot better than he ever did when he was writing that book, let me tell you.  But it was him.  And I know what yer gonna say, and yes, he did die.  But he's still alive!  And I hear that William Wallace is running around scottland, raising the rabble again.  That will be a sight to see.  Nazis?  Che, f()cking hell man, you can't sneaze in Europe without getting snot all over three of those goose steppers.  It's like mankinds collective historical unconcious just unloaded itself onto the world, and Everyone's invited.  f()ckit man, I say Via la Revolusion, no matter what form it takes Che.  Hey, buy another beer Gringo, and I'll tell you about me and the Castros back in the day.  Che, on't look shocked man.  I f()cking LIVE!_
-Ernesto 'Che' Guevara de la Serna, commenting on his and other notable historical figures resurection.  With a few notable exceptions, they have stayed mostly out of sight.  Each and every one of these resurecties is a Platonian ideal, perfect in every way, the 'ideal' of their identity.  Che is the perfect Che, and so on.  They stay out of world events because they feel for the most part that time has passed them by.  A week after this was recorded, the son of the Revolution was back in Latin America, ready to keep fighting.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well, those Fiction versions of historical characters that appear wouldn't, actually, be 'paragons', but they would be, nevertheless, Fictions.

For example, the Che that said that would probably look like the one from 'The Motorcycle Diaries'.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Bumping this. Sorry for not updating for a while, but RL has kicked me hard.

Accepting any ideas, in the meantime.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> Bumping this. Sorry for not updating for a while, but RL has kicked me hard.
> 
> Accepting any ideas, in the meantime.





Actually, this is obvious enough..........A nigh-on Ydraggasil-Level AI, Vector Sigma by name, uploads himself into the 'nets. The question now is: does Durandal suffer from delusions of divinity or not?

My money's on his .exe file(s) suffering spontaneous deletion. As in, you know, being deleted *by* someone, instead of doing the self-erasure thing.  

And while we're discussing this whole thing: 







> Those recordings that ‘wake up’ usually hit the virtual "panic button" and request either being put back to sleep, or petition for Artifical Sentience Status.



.....what does SHODAN et al think of those 'backdoor' AS's? Is John Smith percieved as 'cheating' or what?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

...nope. Vector Sigma's not on this setting. I mean, Transformers, yeah, they are (but lacking rules for them, I have decided not to expand on them), but considering what *they* have faced as 'ultimate threats', I think *those* are staying out.

As for Smith... he went with Zero-One. That is, if the sonbastard's still somewhere out there post-Revolutions (which is unlikely).

On that vein, I'm going to add gear from Matrix's 'Real World' to this mess (Zion must be now nothing but lava, but some Resistance gear *must* have escaped that fate, one way or another). The APVs must be Large Mecha, armed only with two autocannons (with a LOT of extra ammo), and little support to the driver (aside from no armor, they must use the Mk. 1 Eyeball). It must be widely used by low-budget factions, like the AOH.

EDIT: BTW, how're you doing with Vinnie?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

NOTE: I'm planning to run the adventure 'Trouble at Bad Rock' to playtest this setting (the adventure proper will happen during the 23 Hours).

The thread where I'm going to run it is located below:

http://boards1.wizards.com/showthread.php?p=9964440#post9964440


----------



## Verec

*The E-war*

Tmeline:  60 weeks Post-Vanishing.

Hooks:  The PCs favor one of the combatants, a friend is trapped in one of the affected digital realms, or the interuption of google's famously fast search engine annoyed someone enough to get them off their but and do somthing about it.  Or someone could be paying them to do this regularly.

The Set-up:  Denial of service attacks, 404 errors, and bandwidth exceeded messages have been multiplying all week.  When GENOM Executive Duran mar-Athon brought his company's proposal to the UN in secret council, it wasn't recorded.  It wasn't accepted either.  But someone decided it was a good idea, and gave him the go-ahead.  Duran AKA Durandal, has set the groundwork for an extensive campaign against rouge artifical life, planning on wiping out everyone who can stand up to him in the digital realm.  His secondary goal is to slice into Cortana's memory, and extract the totality of Halo's database from her corpse.  Armed with such knowledge, he would be able to propel GENOM back to true Mega-Corperation status.
Despite his billient preperations, Durandal is still lacking in processing power and port access to make a dedicated assault on Cortana's primary mainframe inside the Alpha Complex just outside Mombasa.  A direct assault by Genom's private BUMA would be a failure, as the Alpha Complex is the most heavily guarded stucture in Africa.  So Duran is making an appeal to the public to install a program that lets him borrow clock time and internet access to increase the rate of his attack.  With every person that downloads it, Cortana is forced to tighten her firewalls and prepare for the comming seige.
Once the program starts running, it seizes control of the user computer, and starts monopolizing run time, causing lag and other problems.  Worse, it spreads like a virus, a living one that can copy itself inside networks.  Soon thousands of machines are mindlessly striking at the wild AIs online.  The Digital world of Digimon is even effected, data streams relentlessly strip mining the world for data to contribute to the attack and passage in and out rapidly becomes impossible.  This level of data manipulation is the final phase of Durandal's attack, that will allow him to bypass the normal physical restictions around computers and transport himself straight into Cortana's processing space.  Quantum computing FTW.

Conclusion:  With less than 10 hours to thwart the attack, the players have few options.  Bringing down the whole internet would stop it, but thats harder than it sounds.  More accessible might be one of seven Supercomputers being used to co-ordinate the Quantum computing that will allow Durandal past the firewalls.  A third alternative is to wait for him to breach the firewall, and have a bigger fight waiting than Duran dal can take.  He's no match for Cortana and another high grade AI, but beware, several of them are covertly in partnership with him.  SHODAN alone is beyond suspicion, but getting her and Cortana to work together would take an Epic diplomacy check.  Most difficult of all would be destroying one of the four logic cores that support Durandal, guarded as they are on sub-level 20 of the Genom Tower facilities in a nuclear proof EMP shielded vault.  Getting in is a task for SPARTAN 2.0s, and getting out would tax even the legendary Master Chief.  Of course, if the players do nothing, there are others willing to offer their support to the besieged AI, so if they want DURANDAL to win, they have to work for that too.    

Aftermath:  The internet is in disaray, and Wikipedia took a major hit.  The Elephant article claiming that the number of African Elephants has Trippled in the past six months is one of the tamer data-errors that have crept up in the wake of the viral-program.  If Cortana survived, she may be tempted to revive certain programs from her home reality to prolong her life, and protect herself. Durandal, however succedded at least in part.  The random code poluting the internet is actually the alien text of the Database.  Anyone who can figure out how to read the geometric language gains a bonus to Craft and Repair checks for PL7 and greater tech (Decipher Script after reading code for 24 hours, Dc15 for +1, Dc25 for +2 and Dc35 for +3.  Dc40 represents a major technical breakthrough, and possibly new technology.)


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Cool, as usual.

I'm embarrassed to ask for this, Verec, but I need an idea concerning Neo-Amestris.

(BTW... SPARTAN 2.0s? I suppose that you have an idea concerning that...)


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> ...nope. Vector Sigma's not on this setting. I mean, Transformers, yeah, they are (but lacking rules for them, I have decided not to expand on them), but considering what *they* have faced as 'ultimate threats', I think *those* are staying out.
> 
> As for Smith... he went with Zero-One. That is, if the sonbastard's still somewhere out there post-Revolutions (which is unlikely).
> 
> On that vein, I'm going to add gear from Matrix's 'Real World' to this mess (Zion must be now nothing but lava, but some Resistance gear *must* have escaped that fate, one way or another). The APVs must be Large Mecha, armed only with two autocannons (with a LOT of extra ammo), and little support to the driver (aside from no armor, they must use the Mk. 1 Eyeball). It must be widely used by low-budget factions, like the AOH.
> 
> EDIT: BTW, how're you doing with Vinnie?




Oy. Well...I wasn't making any reference to*Agent* Smith there, 'John Smith' is simply the UK livingpersons equilvalent of John/Jane Doe, FYI.  I was simply wondering what SHODAN, Andromeda etc would think of people's memtapes scuttling around online.

As for Vinnie, RL beat me w/the cluemallet recently, as well.....sorry.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Then I don't think that they'd try and touch the possible mess that it could bring.

Here's a new Weapon Gadget (inspired by hearing of that FPS, 'Resistance: Fall of Man'):

*TAGGER-TRACKER*

The weapon has been modified with an integral mini-computer (or has had any computer it already had installed adapted), and the ammo it packs now has integral nano-sized maneuvering thrusters and a dual-function radio system that can equally designate the bullet as a target and make the bullet follow the signal.
The user designates at any time one of the magazine's bullets as a 'tagger' and fires it as normal. If it hits its intended target, the rest of the bullets will be 'trackers', obtaining a +4 to hit aganist the 'tagged' target. If any of the bullets miss, they can turn around and attack again, on the user's initiative (the bullets have enough fuel to do so for two rounds).
The bullets can only track one 'tagger' bullet at a time, so if the bonus is to be obtained aganist another target, the user must fire another 'tagger' bullet.
Rumors abound on Coreline of Tagger-Tracker systems with an integral 'defense' mode, on which the bullets will fly around a tagged target and attack anything that moves into a designated perimeter (these bullets will fly up to five rounds after fired, and will attack on their own initiative. They will attack ANYTHING on the zone, so smart users will stay well away from the tagged area).
The DC Modifier given affects both the weapon and the bullets.
*Restrictions:* Ranged Projectile Weapons only.
*Purchase DC Modifier:* +2 (Standard Tagger-Tracker system) +3 (Tagger-Tracker with 'defense' mode).


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> Then I don't think that they'd try and touch the possible mess that it could bring.




I presume you mean 'political' mess, yeah? Sorry if I don't quite understand...



			
				marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> Here's a new Weapon Gadget (inspired by hearing of that FPS, 'Resistance: Fall of Man'):
> 
> *TAGGER-TRACKER*
> 
> The weapon has been modified with an integral mini-computer (or has had any computer it already had installed adapted), and the ammo it packs now has integral nano-sized maneuvering thrusters and a dual-function radio system that can equally designate the bullet as a target and make the bullet follow the signal.
> The user designates at any time one of the magazine's bullets as a 'tagger' and fires it as normal. If it hits its intended target, the rest of the bullets will be 'trackers', obtaining a +4 to hit aganist the 'tagged' target. If any of the bullets miss, they can turn around and attack again, on the user's initiative (the bullets have enough fuel to do so for two rounds).
> The bullets can only track one 'tagger' bullet at a time, so if the bonus is to be obtained aganist another target, the user must fire another 'tagger' bullet.
> Rumors abound on Coreline of Tagger-Tracker systems with an integral 'defense' mode, on which the bullets will fly around a tagged target and attack anything that moves into a designated perimeter (these bullets will fly up to five rounds after fired, and will attack on their own initiative. They will attack ANYTHING on the zone, so smart users will stay well away from the tagged area).
> The DC Modifier given affects both the weapon and the bullets.
> *Restrictions:* Ranged Projectile Weapons only.
> *Purchase DC Modifier:* +2 (Standard Tagger-Tracker system) +3 (Tagger-Tracker with 'defense' mode).




.....or *deliberately* tag probable areas that they then stay out of......However, perhaps I'm assuming too much here to think that the mod could also be done to a cyberimplanted weapon before installation....


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Aquarius Alodar said:
			
		

> I presume you mean 'political' mess, yeah? Sorry if I don't quite understand...




Yup. Political mess. If the put the wrong John in the wrong body... well, that's why they don't touch it.



			
				Aquarius Alodar said:
			
		

> .....or *deliberately* tag probable areas that they then stay out of......However, perhaps I'm assuming too much here to think that the mod could also be done to a cyberimplanted weapon before installation....




This is one modification that -I believe- cannot be added to a cyberimplanted weapon. By Coreline standards, the Tagger-Tracker gadget is still in its experimental stages, and so, only available in full-blown weaponry.

BTW, I was thinking of expanding my info on Neo-Amestris. The entire country has a similar tech base to what you see in the 'FMA' series, by which I mean somewhere in the early 1930's or so. 'Wireless' radios are bulky things that could fill a small room, trains are steam-driven, and the thought of such things as 'genetic engineering', 'xenobiology' and 'magic', while common on most of the rest of Coreline, are viewed here as symbols of mad genius and illegal Alchemy (cybertechnology is an exception thanks to Automail).

Right now, here's my idea of the weapons of the Neo-Amestrian Army (and I could use some help with anything I left out):
-*Standard Sidearm:* Neo-Amestrian National Firearms' M-98 (Stats: Colt M-1911).
-*Standard SMG: * Neo-Amestrian National Firearms' M-100 (Stats: Uzi-or MP-5, lacking Mastercraft).
-*Standard Infantry Rifle:* Neo-Amestrian National Firearms' M-95 (Stats: M-14. Designated snipers are given an additional scope for it).
-*Second Standard Infantry Rifle-Designated Snipers only:* Neo-Amestrian National Firearms' M-30 (Stats: Winchester Lever-Action Rifle).


----------



## Verec

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> BTW, I was thinking of expanding my info on Neo-Amestris. The entire country has a similar tech base to what you see in the 'FMA' series, by which I mean somewhere in the early 1930's or so. 'Wireless' radios are bulky things that could fill a small room, trains are steam-driven, and the thought of such things as 'genetic engineering', 'xenobiology' and 'magic', while common on most of the rest of Coreline, are viewed here as symbols of mad genius and illegal Alchemy (cybertechnology is an exception thanks to Automail).
> 
> Right now, here's my idea of the weapons of the Neo-Amestrian Army (and I could use some help with anything I left out):
> -*Standard Sidearm:* Neo-Amestrian National Firearms' M-98 (Stats: Colt M-1911).
> -*Standard SMG: * Neo-Amestrian National Firearms' M-100 (Stats: Uzi-or MP-5, lacking Mastercraft).
> -*Standard Infantry Rifle:* Neo-Amestrian National Firearms' M-95 (Stats: M-14. Designated snipers are given an additional scope for it).
> -*Second Standard Infantry Rifle-Designated Snipers only:* Neo-Amestrian National Firearms' M-30 (Stats: Winchester Lever-Action Rifle).



You totally picked the wrong guns here.  Since they overlaid Prussia/east Germany, they should have had access to Russian and german guns, not American, British or Israeli weapons.  World War 2 era technology should be the majority of the country's guns, but more advanced weapons produced by modern companies should also feature in the hands of the elite.  (Lieutenant Hawkeye with a .50 Cal sniper?)  Good canidates for weapons would include:
*Pistol*: Sauer 38H, Walther P 38, TT-33.
*Sub Machine Gun*: MP40, PPSh-41
*Carbine/Assault Rifle*: Sturmgewher 44, AK-47,
*Long Rifle*: Mauser 98, STV-40
*Machine Guns*:  MG42, SGM, DPM


The amunition they fire on the other hand should feature the same kind of 'alchemical' enhanchements that we saw occasionally mentioned on the show.  Exploding bullets and enhanced balistics would probably be standard issue.  This could give them a leg up on conventional forces despite their elderly firearms.  The greatest weakness of the neo-Amestrian forces would be thier lack of modern Armor and Artillary.  Modern German artillary pieces can fire five shots before the first one hits the target, and expect all five to land within about two seconds of each other.  Then they lower and lock the gun, and drive off at up to 50 mph in less than 30 seconds.  Nothing in the Amestrian armory comes close to any of those stats.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*YAUJTA*​






Their species is called the ‘Yaujta’ (in their language meaning the ‘survivors’), but almost all the other species know them by other name: the ‘Predators’. This race of humanoid reptilians has grown into becoming one of the nastiest hunters out there. For them, honor and the Hunter’s Code is everything. For hundreds of years, they saw all other species out there as prey-and Humans, with their increasing use of balancing technology and ever-present ability to adapt to survive, were one of their most coveted prizes.
On Coreline, the situation quickly became something different. They were one of many Fiction races to appear, and although a good deal of them went on a rampage at the view of such exotic prizes, others decided to hang back and scout the scene. Those who went on rampages were quickly eliminated by prey that they underestimated, and the humongous number of Yaujta that died during the 23 Hours (not to mention the number of destroyed neighborhoods that came from some of them doing the ‘spoil-sport’ thing) made it understandable to the Yaujta society: if the Hunt was to continue on Coreline, it would be necessary to understand all new Prey, and more important, what advantages the common Prey now had. And so, they laid low.
Cue some time later. The Yaujta integrated into society, and although the Spirit of the Hunt and its Code is one thing that will never truly fade away, some of them had found that living just for it was an extremely quick way to gain bad rep, enemies (and possibly getting fragged) in this world. Those Yaujta that make a honest living do so as bounty hunters, trackers, guides and even park rangers. Those who don’t are hired muscle, assassins and plain psycho killers.

*RACIAL TRAITS:*
*+4 Str, +2 Con, -2 Int, -4 Cha.
*Large-Sized Monstrous Humanoids.
*Base Speed of 30 feet. The Yaujta’s speed is not reduced by brush, foliage or broken terrain.
**+2 Natural Defense Bonus:* Yaujta have tough, leathery skin.
**Unusual Vision: *The Yaujta can see in only one spectrum of light: infra-red. While it’s a superior spectral range, this vision, however, has poor resolution. A Yaujta effectively has Darkvision, and can ignore all concealment penalties, but they have a -2 species penalty to Spot checks. This penalty increases to -4 if the object in question is not moving
*Energy Resistance 5 to Fire, Electrical, Acid and Radiation damage.
**Cold Sensitive:* Yaujta take an additional 2 points of subdual damage per die of cold damage they suffer. If a save allows the cold damage to be reduced, the same reduction applies to this additional damage.
*+1 species bonus to Climb checks and Strength, for purposes of how much can the Yaujta lift or carry. This bonus raises by 1 every four levels.
**Free Languages:* Yaujta.
**Level Adjustment:* +3.

*EL-HAZARD.*​
This parallel universe is located (relatively) close to Coreline’s, so much that is has actually been classified as a Plane by the Asgardian Offices. El-Hazard was, once, full of highly advanced technology, capable of easily producing life-like androids, genetic modifications and psionic devices and had started to experiment in dimensional traveling devices (even if these were incredibly large). But then, a war happened, and the life-like androids became WMDs, the genetics and psionics became advanced infantry weapons, and the dimensional traveling devices were used to send the enemies far and wide across the multiverse in the ‘final act’.
By the time the war ended, there was nothing standing, and by (relative) present day, the civilization of El-Hazard has evolved into a highly advanced pseudo-Renaissance era. They consider psionic powers to be ‘gifts of the gods’ (with the most powerful users becoming Priests and Priestesses), and any Ancient El-Hazard technology is revered as a relic, even the lowliest CD player. Any and all wartech is, however, seen as ‘cursed objects’ to be left alone, and some of them (such as Artificial Intelligences) as outright ‘demonic’, never to be mentioned in public conversation.
El-Hazard can be reached thru any low-powered Dimensional Transport device, but one known side-effect of the travel is possible (and spontaneous) appearances of temporary Extraordinary abilities (the reason for this in unknown, but it is believed that it has to do with CLULESS trying to replicate the physics of the series).
(Rules-wise, any character that dimensionally travels to El-Hazard must roll a Will save, DC 15. Failure enables a temporary Ex ability, GM’s call on what exactly. He could also enable a temporary drawback associated with the ability, as well, like a requirement (such as having to stay ‘clean’ to use it), a penalty (-2 to Sense Motive involving women, for example), or taking away another ability (an elf’s Spot bonus, for example).
El-Hazard has three ‘races’, so to speak: the Bugrom (humanoid bugs, remnants of the Final War’s bio-engineering experiments), common humans, and the Phantom Tribe (psionic-wielding humanoids specialized in illusions). Counting the few still-functioning Artificial Intelligences still roaming around, it could be four, but like we said, they’re few.

*LOCATIONS OF NOTE IN EL-HAZARD.*

*Florestica *
The capital of the El-Hazard nation of Roshtaria and the location of the royal palace, where a large portion of the action takes place. The palace serves as the meeting ground for the local council. Located near the palace is the Stairway to the Sky, the humongous metallic tower structure used to control the Eye of God (the sole surviving Trans-Dim weapon from the Final War). It is believed that somewhere well beneath the city there is a ‘Lost Library’, full with data from the ancient times, from all kinds of technical data, as well as public records and Ancient cultural databases. The Library could also have locations to other weapons facilities other than the Island of the Demon God, but this has not been confirmed.

*The Holy River of God *
A river that divides El-Hazard's main continent in half, with the human tribes of El-Hazard living primarily on one side while the Bugrom live on the other.

*Bugrom Homeland *
The Bugrom Homeland is an alien, hive-like sprawl where most of the Bugrom live. The centerpiece is a massive mushroom-shaped structure that functions as the Royal palace.

*Mt. Muldoon *
One of El-Hazard's tallest and most treacherous mountains, the home of the three chief Priestesses is located at its summit. Most of the mountain's surface is vertical, making it extremely dangerous to climb.

*The Holy Fountain of Arliman *
An oasis located in the middle of a vast desert, the Fountain of Arliman is widely believed to be a center of holy rituals where priestesses routinely gather for a yearly ceremony. However, in reality, its existence is much closer to that of a spa or a hot springs resort, allowing the priestesses to take much-needed breaks from their duties. Men are typically never allowed within its walls.

*Island of the Demon God *
A forbidden island which only the three priestesses of Mt. Muldoon know the exact location of (this location is given during the succession rites). The ‘Island of the Demon-God’ is so called because this is where a fully functional Ancient WMD Artificial Intelligence, named Ifurita, was laid to rest in an underground labyrinth in the hopes that her powers would never be wielded again. What is unknown, even to the Priestesses, is that the deeper (and even more dangerous) confines of said labyrinth conceal the biggest weapons bunker of the Final War, along with a fully-functional Ancient weapons research laboratory.

*SAMPLE EL-HAZARD WEAPONS:*
The following weapons have been found on locations dug throughout El-Hazard, the apparent products of the Final War (whether produced during the Final War, sometime before or even if by the Ancient El-Hazardians at all, it is unknown). The weapons are all powered by a power pack composed of energy crystals that were, apparently, manufactured on El-Hazard labs. The rarity of the crystals and unknown (at least for now) method of manufacturing them makes every pack a rare, worth-killing-for commodity (at least, in El-Hazardian circles).

*El-Hazard Plasma Rifle*






*Damage: *2d10.
*Critical: *20.
*Damage Type:* Energy.
*Range Increment: *80 ft.
*Rate Of Fire: *S, A.
*Magazine:* 100 Box.
*Size:* Medium.
*Weight: *12 lbs.
*Purchase DC:* 22.
*Restriction:* Res (+2).
(*NOTES: *The Plasma Rifle deals damage of a non-specific energy type that is not subject to energy resistance. This weapon is Mastercrafted, doing a +1 to all attack rolls).

The standard-issue assault rifle of the Ancient El-Hazardian military, this weapon is composed of biologically-looking components enclosed in a lightweight purple metal casing, with a maw-like barrel end. The weapon is loaded by the ‘pistol’ grip with an energy crystal pack. The weapon’s blasts appear to be blue, liquid-like plasma.

*El-Hazard Plasma Pistol*






*Damage: *2d6.
*Critical: *20.
*Damage Type:* Energy.
*Range Increment: *60 ft.
*Rate of Fire:* S, Charge*.
*Magazine: *100 Box.
*Size: *Small.
*Weight:* 4 lbs.
*Purchase DC:* 20.
*Restriction: *Res (+2).
(*NOTES:* The Plasma Rifle deals damage of a non-specific energy type that is not subject to energy resistance. The weapon is considered to have the Variable Charge Gadget.
*Charge Shot: A user of a plasma pistol can spend 1 round charging the pistol. The user can fire as early as the next round. A charged plasma pistol shot deals 4d10 damage. A charged shot drains 10 charges from the battery.)

Apparently, it was the standard sidearm of the El-Hazardian Military. The weapon resembles a bio-organic taser with elongated contact prongs (it’s jokingly called ‘the toy claw’ by some people). The pistol’s blasts appear like green plasma orbs, that become bigger the more charged-up the weapon is. 

*El-Hazard Needler Weapon.*






*Damage:* 2d6.
*Critical: *20.
*Damage Type: *Piercing/Energy.
*Range Increment: *60 ft.
*Rate of Fire: *S, Auto.
*Magazine: *20 Box.
*Size: *Medium.
*Weight: *10 lbs.
*Purchase DC: *20.
*Restriction:* Res (+2).
(*NOTES:* The weapon’s damage is half-Piercing, half-Energy. The energy damage is of a non-specific energy type that is not subject to energy resistance. If 10 or more needler rounds hit the same target simultaneously, instead of taking the above damage, the target instead takes 6d6 x2 concussive damage. When loaded, the weapon deals 1d6 (Piercing) instead of the normal pistol whip damage).

Called ‘The Porcupine’ by Coreline analists, the El-Hazardian Needler Weapon is an odd creation. It is not known its exact purpose in El-Hazardian military doctrines, but is has been widely believed to be their version of a rear-echelon sub-machine gun. Like all other El-Hazardian weapons, it is loaded with energy crystals, but this weapon physically fires said crystals instead of powering the weapon’s systems. The loading port in the back exposes a part of the crystals to the air, giving it its name (and a rather nasty pistol whip).


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> *EL-HAZARD.*​
> This parallel universe is located (relatively) close to Coreline’s, so much that is has actually been classified as a Plane by the Asgardian Offices. El-Hazard was, once, full of highly advanced technology, capable of easily producing life-like androids, genetic modifications and psionic devices and had started to experiment in dimensional traveling devices (even if these were incredibly large). But then, a war happened, and the life-like androids became WMDs, the genetics and psionics became advanced infantry weapons, and the dimensional traveling devices were used to send the enemies far and wide across the multiverse in the ‘final act’.
> By the time the war ended, there was nothing standing, and by (relative) present day, the civilization of El-Hazard has evolved into a highly advanced pseudo-Renaissance era. They consider psionic powers to be ‘gifts of the gods’ (with the most powerful users becoming Priests and Priestesses), and any Ancient El-Hazard technology is revered as a relic, even the lowliest CD player. Any and all wartech is, however, seen as ‘cursed objects’ to be left alone, and some of them (such as Artificial Intelligences) as outright ‘demonic’, never to be mentioned in public conversation.
> El-Hazard can be reached thru any low-powered Dimensional Transport device, but one known side-effect of the travel is possible (and spontaneous) appearances of temporary Extraordinary abilities (the reason for this in unknown, but it is believed that it has to do with CLULESS trying to replicate the physics of the series).
> (Rules-wise, any character that dimensionally travels to El-Hazard must roll a Will save, DC 15. Failure enables a temporary Ex ability, GM’s call on what exactly. He could also enable a temporary drawback associated with the ability, as well, like a requirement (such as having to stay ‘clean’ to use it), a penalty (-2 to Sense Motive involving women, for example), or taking away another ability (an elf’s Spot bonus, for example).
> El-Hazard has three ‘races’, so to speak: the Bugrom (humanoid bugs, remnants of the Final War’s bio-engineering experiments), common humans, and the Phantom Tribe (psionic-wielding humanoids specialized in illusions). Counting the few still-functioning Artificial Intelligences still roaming around, it could be four, but like we said, they’re few.
> 
> *LOCATIONS OF NOTE IN EL-HAZARD.*
> 
> *Florestica *
> The capital of the El-Hazard nation of Roshtaria and the location of the royal palace, where a large portion of the action takes place. The palace serves as the meeting ground for the local council. Located near the palace is the Stairway to the Sky, the humongous metallic tower structure used to control the Eye of God (the sole surviving Trans-Dim weapon from the Final War). It is believed that somewhere well beneath the city there is a ‘Lost Library’, full with data from the ancient times, from all kinds of technical data, as well as public records and Ancient cultural databases. The Library could also have locations to other weapons facilities other than the Island of the Demon God, but this has not been confirmed.
> 
> *The Holy River of God *
> A river that divides El-Hazard's main continent in half, with the human tribes of El-Hazard living primarily on one side while the Bugrom live on the other.
> 
> *Bugrom Homeland *
> The Bugrom Homeland is an alien, hive-like sprawl where most of the Bugrom live. The centerpiece is a massive mushroom-shaped structure that functions as the Royal palace.
> 
> *Mt. Muldoon *
> One of El-Hazard's tallest and most treacherous mountains, the home of the three chief Priestesses is located at its summit. Most of the mountain's surface is vertical, making it extremely dangerous to climb.
> 
> *The Holy Fountain of Arliman *
> An oasis located in the middle of a vast desert, the Fountain of Arliman is widely believed to be a center of holy rituals where priestesses routinely gather for a yearly ceremony. However, in reality, its existence is much closer to that of a spa or a hot springs resort, allowing the priestesses to take much-needed breaks from their duties. Men are typically never allowed within its walls.
> 
> *Island of the Demon God *
> A forbidden island which only the three priestesses of Mt. Muldoon know the exact location of (this location is given during the succession rites). The ‘Island of the Demon-God’ is so called because this is where a fully functional Ancient WMD Artificial Intelligence, named Ifurita, was laid to rest in an underground labyrinth in the hopes that her powers would never be wielded again. What is unknown, even to the Priestesses, is that the deeper (and even more dangerous) confines of said labyrinth conceal the biggest weapons bunker of the Final War, along with a fully-functional Ancient weapons research laboratory.




Oho.....of _course_ Coreline can't just go put satelites and crap like that to look for the place. Right.  More likely, were anyone to check, they'd find a bunch of what amounted to 'Well met' notes, at least one containing a postscript amounting to 'Rapacious bastard operating out of *D-transport,-lat-long coords for GENOM corp HQ, bio of Duran Mar-athon* Strongly reccomend avoidance if possible, Ifurita-sama' or information to that effect.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

To Anybody Who Can:

I Need ASAP Some help statting the following two vehicles:












[/QUOTE]


Thank You.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*NEW VEHICLES (thanks to Fatal Error):*

*MISHIMA HEAVY INDUSTRIES’ ‘GOLIATH’ SUPPORT WALKER.*







_“Goliath Online.”-Computer start-up message._

The ‘Goliath’ design was stolen by MHI spies from the Diggers Weapons’ R&D facility in Atlanta, and started to produce it immediately after its ‘acquisition’. The ‘Goliath’ design is a mobile weapons platform, designed to provide anti-air and anti-infantry support to assault operations, as well as defensive artillery to mobile bases. The Goliaths are equipped with a Space Skin, which enables them to be used in hostile environments such as atmosphere-less planetoids. Because of this, one of the greatest buyers of Goliaths in the Sol System has been the United Nations Space Command.

*Size:* Huge (–2 size)
*Superstructure:* Alumisteel.
*Armor:* Duraplastic. 
*Armor Penalty:* –4.
*Strength Bonus: * +16.
*Speed:* 40 ft.
*Hit Points:* 200.
*Hardness:* 10.
*Bonus to Defense:* +3.
*Reach:* 10 ft.
*Dexterity Penalty:* —.
*Base Purchase DC:* 48.

*Standard Equipment Package:* Pilot’s Cockpit (Back and Helmet), Comm. System (no slots), Life Support System (Visor), Space Skin (Boots), 2x M-9 Barrage Chainguns (Left and Right Hands), 12 belts of extra ammo (Left and Right Arms), M-87 Talon Missile Launcher (Belt), 8 extra missile packs (Torso and Shoulders).



*SALUSIAN COMPANY ‘VULTURE’ HOVERCYCLE:*






The first fully hover-depending vehicle manufactured by SalCo in Coreline, the ‘Vulture’-Class Hovercycle makes use of limited anti-gravity technology which allows it to go over very rough terrain without loss of traction or speed (its hover ceiling is 6 meters). This allows it to reach speeds of nearly 230 mph, even over rough terrain, and thus it has become a very popular scouting vehicle used in both military and civilian endeavors. The Vulture is one square wide and two squares long. Military models mount an anti-personnel grenade launcher on the front of the Vulture to give it some fighting capability. Recently they have also begun modifying Vultures to carry Spider Mine deployment systems, for perimeter defense. Some other endeavors, such as the F-SWTI, have modified their Vultures with non-lethal weaponry such as mounted Concussion and Tangler guns.

Rumors abound of SalCo. doing several other ‘modifications’ to those Vultures that are delivered to the Salusian Empire, such as boosted engine output (the ‘Big Engine’ and ‘Engine Rebuild’ Vehicle Modifications), and more powerful weaponry (a belt-fed Railgun (D20F p.72) on a Concealable Weapon Mount).

The Vulture Hovercycle is equipped with a CB radio (which can be upgraded to use Military frequencies with no extra cost on authorized SalCo agencies. That is, if it’s military-issued. If not, this requires a bribe (PDC 15) in authorized SalCo agencies), headlights and a holster for the rider to carry a single Large-sized weapon. The Vulture gives half cover to its driver and passenger.

The following stats consider a ‘civilian’, unarmed Vulture, and so the additional weapons are not factored in its Purchase DC.

*Crew:* 1.
*Pass:* 1.
*Cargo: * 0 lb. 
*Init:* +0.
*Maneuver: * +2.
*Top Speed:* 230 (23).
*Defense:* 9.
*Hardness:* 5.
*Hit Points:* 25.
*Size:* L.
*Purchase DC:* 37.
*Restriction:* Lic (+1).

(*Optional Grenade Launcher:* Damage: By Grenade Type, Range Increment: 70 Ft. , Rate of Fire: S, A. , Magazine: Linked, Size: L, Weight: 12 lb. , Purchase DC: 18, Restriction: Mil (+3).)
(*Optional Spider Mine Deployment System (S.M.D.S.): * Damage: None, Range Increment: 50 ft. , Rate Of Fire: S, Magazine: 4 Cyl. , Size: Large, Weight: 14 lb, Purchase DC: 18 , Restriction: Mil (+3).)

*Spider Mines: * 
Small Construct 
Hitpoints: 1d10+5 (7)
Init:+0
Speed: 20 m
Def: 12 (touch: 12; flat footed:11) (+1 size, +1 dex)
BAB: +0
F/S: 0.125 m³ (stored), 0.5 m³(extended)
Reach: /
SQ: Mine, Damage reduction 10/-
SV: Fort+0/Ref+0/Will +0
Abilities: Str 10 Dex 12 Con - Int - Wis 10 Cha 10
Skills:/
Feats: /
Advancement: /

*Mine:*
Damage: 15d6
Critical:19-20
Damage Type: Fire/Slashing.
Burst radius: 10ft.
Reflex DC: 15.

These small suicidal drones are one of the most recognized features a Vulture has. They appear as small back mechanical spiders with red plastic on their articulations and top. The Spider-Mine is equipped with a primitive robot brain and a sensor array that prominently includes an IFF discriminator and designator array. The robot brain is programmed with a simple set of commands:

1)	Deploy and burrow.
2)	Scan for motion.
3)	If motion detected, request IFF I.D.
4)	If not answered, un-borrow, charge and detonate.
5)	If a target is designated by a friendly laser, disregard all other orders and do a ‘4’ on the designated target.

Deploying a Spider Mine from a Vulture is a slow process. After launching it, it takes one full round for it to extend to its full size. Then the Mine will dig itself underground, a process which takes d4 rounds. After that the mine is fully submerged and undetectable by a casual look. A spot check (DC 30) will reveal something is amiss. The Mine will scan a 10 m circle for movement. If a potential target enters its detection circle, it will scan for a friendly signal (this thru an IFF radio signal). If has a negative result it will un-burrow, arm itself (delivering an whistle-like sound which increases in rhythm as it counts down) and attack the target (if multiple targets entered the zone, it attacks the nearest). The spider mine will move (charge is a better description) towards its chosen target (it will move to and enter the square where its target is standing in) and detonate upon contact (a melee touch attack, upon success it will detonate, if it fails the attack it will detonate itself at the end of the round). If a target is painted with a friendly laser (such as the one equipped on the C-2114 Spider Mine Launcher), it will immediately charge the target, disregarding IFF codes.



*NEW WEAPON:*

*SalCo. C-2114 Spider Mine Launcher.*






*Damage:* None.
*Critical: * None.
*Range Increment: * 50 ft.
*Rate Of Fire:* S.
*Magazine:* 4 Cyl.
*Size:* Large.
*Weight:* 14 lb.
*Purchase DC:* 18.
*Restriction:* Mil (+3).

An infantry-adapted version of the Vulture Spider Mine Deployment System, it was designed in mind to provide a rapid perimeter defense and area denial option. Although it appears like a common revolver-style grenade launcher, it has a number of differences that can be easily seen, such as box-shaped ‘chambers’, red detailing and a laser designator. In reality, the boxes (which are launched by the weapon, and fall apart once they clear the barrel) have Spider Mines inside, which extend to their full size in mid-flight (reducing the time they take to deploy to the same round they were launched). The loaded Mines instantly accept the command of the integral laser designator.



*NEW RACE:*

*TSUFURU-JIN.*​




*Tsufuru-Jin in Gunfight, Picture Taken in Seattle during the 23 Hours.*

Long ago the Tsufuru-jin lived peacefully on their planet called Planet Plant. They possessed a very advanced civilization, and lived in high-tech cities across the planet. By contrast, their neighbors, the Saiyans, were a rugged race of barbarians who resided in the wastelands. Living in small clans, the Saiyans were never much of a threat at large, even though they were much larger and stronger than the Tsufuru-jin. For untold centuries, the two native races of the planet lived side-by-side. That is, until the Saiyans decided to attack. The Saiyans declared war on the Tsufuru-jin, and although the Saiyans were physically much stronger, the Tsufuru-jin's technology meant they were on an equal grounds.

But then a factor came in that gave the Saiyans a major advantage. The full moon came up, an event that only happened on the planet once every 100 years. The Saiyans had an ability that made them turn into giant apes called Ōzaru whenever they were exposed to moonlight. In their transformed state, Saiyans became ten times more powerful. After they had all transformed, they easily defeated the Tsufuru-jin. They took over the planet and renamed it Vegeta, after their king. When the Tsufuru-jin were all wiped out, the Saiyans adopted their technology and began to expand into space, becoming a race of space pirates.

A large number of Tsufuru-Jin appeared on Coreline, confused as all Hell for the events happening around them. The massive proliferation of SPBs (and being outnumbered by the amount of Saiyans that appeared as well) made them quite reliant to help anybody during the beginning part of the 23 Hours, and those who made alliances did it only for the sake of survival.
Once the smoke cleared, the Tsufuru-Jin found out that they were nothing but Fictions, and again they were on an equal grounds with the Saiyans in one aspect: they both became refugees from a dead planet. And they were here to stay, for better or worse.

A Tsufuru-Jin is a humanoid built in a compact fashion, on the border between Medium and small (the average Tsufuru-Jin is between five-two and five-five feet tall). They all have the customary Toriyama Fiction ‘rugged appearance’, although they are seemingly more fragile than the Saiyans. Aside from access to more advanced technology, the knowledge to produce and maintain it, and an almost innate knowledge of how to hurt (HARD) a Saiyan (no doubt the result of the war), they are no different from a run-of-the-mill human.

*RACIAL STATS:*
Tsufuru-Jin are as per rulebook humans, with the following additions:
*Tsufuru-Jin obtain a +2 bonus to all attack rolls involving Saiyans.
*Tsufuru-Jin obtain the ‘Blooded’ Feat for free.
*Tsufuru-Jin obtain a +2 bonus to one technical skill of the player’s choice.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

NEW FEATS: 

COLLECTOR: You spend so much time and money that on one of your hobbies that you have become an expert on the subject.
PreRequisites: Knowledge (Pop Culture) 5 ranks.
Benefit: Select a single past-time (Comic books, movies and so forth). You gain a +5 bonus on Wealth checks to see if you have an object related to your hobby on hand (see ‘On-Hand Objects’ in Chapter 4: Equipment of the D20 Modern Roleplaying Game). You may attempt these checks for items with a Purchase DC of 12 or lower.
Normal: On-hand Wealth checks can normally only be made for items with a Purchase Dc of 10 or lower.
Special: You must still get permission of the GM’s permission to attempt the Wealth check, and the GM is the final arbiter of the Purchase DC of all items.

GOOD IMPRESSION: You have the gift of gab that can convince people that you know what you’re talking about (even if you don’t). Before attempting a Bluff check, you may first use this feat to try and improve your chances of success.
PreRequisites: Charisma 13.
Benefit: Make a check against your Reputation, opposed by the appropriate Knowledge check. If the target does not have any ranks in the appropriate Knowledge skill, it is instead opposed by an Intelligence check. If you are successful, you gain a +4 circumstance bonus on your Bluff check.
Special: If your are trying to bluff a group of characters, the one with the highest skill or Intelligence modifier rolls for the entire group.

HAGGLE: You are a shrewd bargainer, able to secure deals that no-one else could.
PreRequisite: Deceptive or Trustworthy.
Benefit: When purchasing or selling equipment, you may attempt a Bluff or Diplomacy check with a DC equal to the item’s Purchase DC. If you are successful, you may raise or lower the item’s Purchase DC by 1 point.

POKER FACE: You naturally hide your feelings, thoughts and emotions well.
PreRequisites: Wisdom 13.
Benefits: Anyone attempting a Sense Motive check against you gets a -2 circumstance penalty.

STAGE PRESENCE: You shine when the spotlight is on you.
PreRequisites: Charisma 13.
Benefits: Pick one Perform skill-Perform (acting), for example. You may add your Reputation bonus whenever you make a check with that skill.
Special: You may take this feat multiple times. Each time it applies to a different category of the Perform skill.

DEAD TO RIGHTS: The last thing they’ll ever do is pull a gun on you.
PreRequisites: Improved Disarm.
Benefit: After performing a successful disarm against an opponent in melee, you may make a free attack against that opponent using that weapon. If it is a ranged weapon, you do not provoke an attack of opportunity when performing this attack.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*An enhanced Inspiration list.*

-MOVIES: Reign of Fire, The Trigger Effect, Dawn of the Dead, Land of the Dead, My Science Project, Atomik Circus, Black Hawk Down, Independence Day, Who Framed Roger Rabbit?, John Carpenter's Ghosts of Mars, Strange Days, Cast a Deadly Spell, Stargate, Aliens, Starship Troopers, John Carpenter's Vampires, Assault on Precinct 13, Escape from N.Y./L.A.
-TV SERIES: X-Files, Special Unit 2, The Unit, Threshold, Ultraviolet, Doctor Who, Stargate: SG-1 and Atlantis, Dark Skies, Battlestar Galactica, Nowhere Man, 
-FAN FICTION: Undocumented Features [Eyrie Productions], Third Labor [Metroanime], Anime Detective [Pearson Mui], Who Framed Vampire Princess Miyu? [Christian Gadeken], Vengeance And A Half (Fire), 
-ANIME: Everything out there. I mean that. (Insofar: Gundam, Bubblegum Crisis, Urusei Yatsura, Ranma 1/2, Gall Force, Tekkaman, and several others).
-COMICS: Territory 51, Desperados, The Losers, 100 Bullets, Aliens Vs. Predator, Gold Digger, Ninja High School.
-VIDEO GAMES: Half-Life [1 and 2], Blood, Unreal (1 and 2), Unreal Tournament (2004, mostly), F.E.A.R., Alien Vs. Predator, FarCry, Rebel Moon.


----------



## Ravage_mk2

*Glad to see Coreline survives.*

Hi all, I had been keeping an eye on the posts of this setting in another forum, which sadly died a while back.

I posted a so called "Worst Case Scenario" (WSC) based on the Knightrider series on there. While I no longer have access to the actual post, I'll try retyping the gyst of it. Feel free to supply your own WCS ideas.

_It was only a matter of time....
With so many timelines co-existing...
Eventually things WOULD step outside their boundaries...._

*K.A.R.R. Khaos*

Setup:

The Foundation(s) of Law and Order are in serious trouble.
K.A.R.R. the black stain on an otherwise presteen record had evolved into a downright threat.
Fielding new abilities it never had in it's original form, the sentient car has sofar taken down(often permanently) a nr of alternates of K.I.T.T and Micheal Knight already.

Hooks:
1: FLAG is suffering from a serious lack of intel on K.A.R.R's new abilities. It's up to the PC's to either try and find out or stopping FLAG's attempts to do so.(either on K.A.R.R.'s behalf or a 3rd faction...) Either way, the PC's will find out just what the new abilities of (these) K.A.R.R are....

2: K.A.R.R's motivations are also a mystery. Sofar the damage has been mostly contained to Alternates of K.I.T.T and Michael, though anyone else that got in K.A.R.R's way also met his fury. Whether K.A.R.R. actually HAS a specific plan, is just "test driving" his new abilities, working on behalf of someone/something else(either willingly or otherwise) are blank spots which FLAG wants filled.

Rather open ended, I know, but that keeps options open.



Another thing I've been thinking about is working with a few things from the G- Gundam series, specificly the Mobile Trace System and one or more incarnations of Devil Gundam causing havoc.

I've never seen a single episode of the series, but that's probably not a big problem.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Glad to see you, dude. Really glad to see you.

As for why I haven't posted anything recently, well.... how to explain it...

RL has kicked me, in the form of a dearly beloved family member departing. So sorry for the lack of stuff, but I'm sure you guys will understand.

Not to say I'm going to stop, but for now inspiration has left me.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

An idea for a Fiction artifact:

'The Guide to the Creatures of Zardon', owned by the enemy species to the Salusians, the Zardons (who are currently on a truce with the Salusians, if not outright peace). Although it is 'marketed' as a 'Guide', it is actually a spellbook with a variation of the 'Summon Creature' spell on it.

And only someone like Ben Dunn would create a spellbook that considers the Daleks and the Cybermen as 'minor' summonings.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> An idea for a Fiction artifact:
> 
> 'The Guide to the Creatures of Zardon', owned by the enemy species to the Salusians, the Zardons (who are currently on a truce with the Salusians, if not outright peace). Although it is 'marketed' as a 'Guide', it is actually a spellbook with a variation of the 'Summon Creature' spell on it.
> 
> And only someone like Ben Dunn would create a spellbook that considers the Daleks and the Cybermen as 'minor' summonings.




*opens a P2P'ed PDF* *shakehead* Naeth......happens, as it were. These things do not bear calling to any world at all. You know, as opposed to summoning them in the standard fashion. Creating portals or calling gates........*Emphatic shakehead*.

(OOC: Would this be Minor or Major, now? I can't decide.... :\ )


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Maybe Major summonings. But it's a spellbook full of them, since the 'other' summonable creatures are Kaiju.

That said, here's a new location of interest.

*LOUISIANA-CHILD OF THE MISSISSIPI.*​
_“Louisiana? You mean the Jazz state, right?”, _Sumire Kanzaki.

Louisiana, during the 23 Hours, was affected in a very peculiar way. Although there was a large number of Fictions roaming around, CLULESS-induced ‘mental programming’ managed to keep the destruction away from the more historical areas and buildings, as well as some of the more ‘sensitive’ locations, such as the levees, leaving the more modern zones of the state up for grabs. The devastation is pretty hard to calculate by most means, although is easy to notice that a good part of Louisiana has pretty much ‘de-volved’ back to the way it was during the 1940’s or 50’s-since buildings from that time and further back were the only ones left untouched.

Following the 23 Hours, a mass migration of magic-using Fictions occurred. If San Francisco is the most magic-infested city in the United States, Louisiana is the more infested state. As well, some of the more ‘artsy’ Fictions have moved in, and following them was corporations such as Nova Records.

The most high concentration of magic usage in Louisiana is of the Voodoo and Shamanistic/Hermetic variety, with the occasional ‘other’ use of Black Magic (such as the ever-feared Dragon Slave, which took out several major areas during the Hours-and has made Lina Inverse a very hated figure in the state). On the Bajou, there’s rumors of concentrations of Pre-Vanishing Humans (natives of the area and not) that are grouping up to fight against the more powerful magic users (most of them for revenge against damages made during the Hours). As well, there’s a large number of Fiction monsters roaming thru the Bajou, attacking anyone who enters their territories (and occasionally entering any towns and city sectors that are near them). Profitable work on the Bajou is available in the ‘monster hunter/guide’ sector, as well as the occasional field researcher.

Along the Mississippi River, pirates have started to appear, most of them using surplus Riverine Patrol Boats and hover-capable vehicles.

Following is a small list of major cities and the damages that were incurred.

*NEW ORLEANS:*Downtown destroyed by a Dragon Slave. French Quarters and surrounding suburbs left untouched by Fictions.
*BATON ROGUE:* Downtown and surrounding major freeways destroyed by Dragon Slaves. Reconstruction effort supported by Kanzaki Heavy Industries and Diggers Technologies (the reason behind this is, as for yet, unknown-possibly as a stronghold to take back Alexandria).
*ALEXANDRIA: *Overrun by demon-type Fictions.
*SHREVEPORT:* Downtown and surrounding major freeways destroyed. Currently under martial law.
*BOSSIER CITY:* Destroyed (N2 weapon, unknown responsible party).
*MONROE: *Taken over by Saiyans. Currently on negotiations.
*FERRIDAY: *Destroyed (Uncontrolled Fires).
*LAFAYETTE:* Untouched by CLULESS. Currently being used as a staging area by the government.
*LAKE CHARLES:* Destroyed (Giga Slave).


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> Maybe Major summonings. But it's a spellbook full of them, since the 'other' summonable creatures are Kaiju.
> 
> That said, here's a new location of interest.
> 
> *LOUISIANA-CHILD OF THE MISSISSIPI.*​
> _“Louisiana? You mean the Jazz state, right?”, _Sumire Kanzaki.
> 
> Louisiana, during the 23 Hours, was affected in a very peculiar way. Although there was a large number of Fictions roaming around, CLULESS-induced ‘mental programming’ managed to keep the destruction away from the more historical areas and buildings, as well as some of the more ‘sensitive’ locations, such as the levees, leaving the more modern zones of the state up for grabs. The devastation is pretty hard to calculate by most means, although is easy to notice that a good part of Louisiana has pretty much ‘de-volved’ back to the way it was during the 1940’s or 50’s-since buildings from that time and further back were the only ones left untouched.
> 
> Following the 23 Hours, a mass migration of magic-using Fictions occurred. If San Francisco is the most magic-infested city in the United States, Louisiana is the more infested state. As well, some of the more ‘artsy’ Fictions have moved in, and following them was corporations such as Nova Records.
> 
> The most high concentration of magic usage in Louisiana is of the Voodoo and Shamanistic/Hermetic variety, with the occasional ‘other’ use of Black Magic (such as the ever-feared Dragon Slave, which took out several major areas during the Hours-and has made Lina Inverse a very hated figure in the state). On the Bajou, there’s rumors of concentrations of Pre-Vanishing Humans (natives of the area and not) that are grouping up to fight against the more powerful magic users (most of them for revenge against damages made during the Hours). As well, there’s a large number of Fiction monsters roaming thru the Bajou, attacking anyone who enters their territories (and occasionally entering any towns and city sectors that are near them). Profitable work on the Bajou is available in the ‘monster hunter/guide’ sector, as well as the occasional field researcher.
> 
> Along the Mississippi River, pirates have started to appear, most of them using surplus Riverine Patrol Boats and hover-capable vehicles.
> 
> Following is a small list of major cities and the damages that were incurred.
> 
> *NEW ORLEANS:*Downtown destroyed by a Dragon Slave. French Quarters and surrounding suburbs left untouched by Fictions.
> *BATON ROGUE:* Downtown and surrounding major freeways destroyed by Dragon Slaves. Reconstruction effort supported by Kanzaki Heavy Industries and Diggers Technologies (the reason behind this is, as for yet, unknown-possibly as a stronghold to take back Alexandria).
> *ALEXANDRIA: *Overrun by demon-type Fictions.
> *SHREVEPORT:* Downtown and surrounding major freeways destroyed. Currently under martial law.
> *BOSSIER CITY:* Destroyed (N2 weapon, unknown responsible party).
> *MONROE: *Taken over by Saiyans. Currently on negotiations.
> *FERRIDAY: *Destroyed (Uncontrolled Fires).
> *LAFAYETTE:* Untouched by CLULESS. Currently being used as a staging area by the government.
> *LAKE CHARLES:* Destroyed (Giga Slave).




What with New Orleans and Lake Charles going down, you'd think that this Marvelverse construction company would also be on standby to pick up DiggersTech & Kanzaki slack, yes?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

I think that Damage Control:

1) Still hasn't been founded yet.
2) If it does, possibly it's a joint subsidiary.

Good idea, BTW.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> I think that Damage Control:
> 
> 1) Still hasn't been founded yet.
> 2) If it does, possibly it's a joint subsidiary.
> 
> Good idea, BTW.





Of course. Still, the main offices at least would be located in the Flatiron building of Earth-616, anyway. My impression from the profile was that they would probably be too stubborn to take that sort of position 'lying down' for too long.....


----------



## Ravage_mk2

_When the twin stars of calamity appear..

The world will hang in the balance...

so...

"Who you gonna call?"_

With Louisiana effectively being magic, spook, specter and spirit central, it's only natural that shamans from all over the world arrive here to take part in the Shaman King tournament.

As could be expected, characters from the Shaman King timeline itself are participants almost by default. Interestingly enough, characters from other fictions dealing with the spirit world have also taken an interest in the event for various reasons....

Yu Yu Hakusho and Bleach character have been confirmed. And there seem to be several squads of Ghostbusters waging all out war on the various ghosts going around.... At least one character has been fighting back, as a number of Ghostbusters have gone missing after encountering a certain white haired kid with what witnesses described as some egyptian styled golden ring.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

I required help concerning Hawaii and the vehicles that I put over on the page before (the 'Leviathan' and the 'Darkwalker').

What ideas did I had for Hawaii? Just these two:
1) There's a Zerg/Arachnid colony there (and Kerrigan is very ticked off that CLULESS has demoted her to plain 'Queen B**ch').
2) Oahu is now 'Lost Central', the jungles taken over by a literal army of 'Others'. Strangely, it seems that the DHARMA Initiative bunkers now have information about CLULESS (although, in common J.J. Abrams-authored-series fashion, it's scrambled in a series of enigmas that is nigh-impossible to resolve).

I could use some help with the rest of the islands, or any more series to add.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> I required help concerning Hawaii and the vehicles that I put over on the page before (the 'Leviathan' and the 'Darkwalker').
> 
> What ideas did I had for Hawaii? Just these two:
> 1) There's a Zerg/Arachnid colony there *(and Kerrigan is very ticked off that CLULESS has demoted her to plain 'Queen B**ch').*
> 2) Oahu is now 'Lost Central', the jungles taken over by a literal army of 'Others'. Strangely, it seems that the DHARMA Initiative bunkers now have information about CLULESS (although, in common J.J. Abrams-authored-series fashion, it's scrambled in a series of enigmas that is nigh-impossible to resolve).




1. W.T.F? Surely this is an Alternate or downtime ISOT of which you're speaking, because the original seems to have  quite different opinions re that sort of thing.

2. Solution: Download/transcribe to appropriate storage media and disseminate the infodump via 'Nets as per SOP.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

1) CLULESS is not letting her (and, by proxy, all of the Zerg and Arachnids-and nope, she can't turn off the psychic connection) out of Hawaii, and although the islands she HAS taken over are deadly (outside of the highly fortified cities), her range of action has been cut off to the point where she's now a 'second-stringer Queen B(((h'. (opinion by Jim Raynor).

2) Hard to do so. Not only because of the humongous bunch of Others guarding the bunkers, but because CLULESS has made the bunkers and surrounding areas quite susceptible to the 'J.J. Abrams-penned series karma', and that means: whatever could go wrong, WILL, and quite noisily at that.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> 1) CLULESS is not letting her (and, by proxy, all of the Zerg and Arachnids-and nope, she can't turn off the psychic connection) out of Hawaii, and although the islands she HAS taken over are deadly (outside of the highly fortified cities), her range of action has been cut off to the point where she's now a 'second-stringer Queen B(((h'. (opinion by Jim Raynor).
> 
> 2) Hard to do so. Not only because of the humongous bunch of Others guarding the bunkers, but because CLULESS has made the bunkers and surrounding areas quite susceptible to the 'J.J. Abrams-penned series karma', and that means: whatever could go wrong, WILL, and quite noisily at that.




I presume that not even physical transport('copter, hovercraft etc) is gonna work either. As for #2, I.......*groan*.....Frakkin' Murphy's.


----------



## Ravage_mk2

The new age has brought many changes, and as a result, many time honored systems were in need of an update or at some times a complete overhaul.

*Police*:
While most of the standard classes for upcoming police personel are sufficient in their intended cases, there are a few new situations that need attention.

Anti-robotics.
This class teaches the various methods and procedures for dealing with robotic situations ranging from human sized to things the size of buildings.
At the Lasard police academy, this class is being taught by officers Tackleberry and Garrod Ran.
The former prefering the "there's no such thing as overkill" method, while the latter focuses more on the incapacitating and disarming of such threats.

MMPR:
Short for Magical Methods, Procedures and Response. As could be expected a rather..unorthodox... class. Lowest nr of recruits willing, or at times even able, to take this class. While "mundane" recruits can definately have what it takes, (especially so called Magical Girl Hunters) , recruits who have the potential of being mages or magical girls(or similar) have the advantage in this class. Fortunately for the more mundane recruits(and less so for the police), most of the people with such potential end up following that "destiny" outside the police force.

I know it's not much, but to be honest I don't have much inspiration at present.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

Okay, Marco, I'm going to be honest here: In this entire frenzy of creativity (yes, even since the original thread) we have never had a map of the world around before......http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Map#External_links .....would be the kind of thing I'm talking about, even if only to get an idea of WTH in the
world a continent like, say, the Pokemon Archepelago would be located.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Pokemon Archipielago: somewhere between Japan and Australia, I think. Or maybe somewhere nearby New Zealand.


----------



## Morgan Keyes

Okay, referencing back to your request for stats for the Leviathan and Darkwalker pics: what kind of roles are you picturing them in?

-Leviathan: Looks like an artillery and/or some multi-function AFV which tries to combine artillery, troop transport, and command functions.

-Darkwalker: Picturing this solely as an assault platform for another multi-function unit?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Because I'm just feeling vocal about it (house-remodeling frustration, man. Sorry):

The Leviathan is a sort of mobile artillery base vehicle. The turrets it has (including that tank-like one) are to defend the Leviathan once it's deployed (and raise hell while on the move). It's the answer to the Pan-African Covvie Mech: one huge mobile gun.

The Darkwalker is an assault walker, made to deliver a scary picture on the battlefield (I suppose, without a doubt, that they were created by some crazy faction by reverse-engineering captured Spielberg-style Martian War Tripods). It lacks most of the things that make their 'parents' scary (like the shields and the 'heat beam'), but are still quite a thing.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

And well Still expanding. For now, I'll try to expand on the gear that the F-SWTI can pack.

Here's a rough bunch of them (and equivalent stats-I'd appreciate some help with them):

-Vehicles.

Aside from the standard patrol vehicles (Ford Crown Victorias, Toyota Crowns and Honda Todays-in the Japan case), they have the following:







 The McDonnell Douglas-Ford 'Deckard' Aerodyne Patrol Vehicle (AD-Bright Police Cruiser).





The Stingray Industries 'Wind' Rapid Aerodyne Patrol Vehicle (faster then the AD-Bright, but can only carry two people. A one-man version (code-named 'Stozwind' ('Magestic Wind') can be armed with missiles for 'hostile encounters').

-Weapons 

A variety of batons, from the normal one to shock-fitted ones to 'Sick Sticks' (if hit, must make Fort Roll, DC 18, or be nauseated for 1d4 rounds, as well as vomiting).

Non-Lethal Attack: Concussion Weapons (Pistol and Rifle), Pepperball Guns (automatic paintball gun w/pepper-filled balls), Tasers (contact and Air), Tangler Guns.

Lethal Attack: All standard weapons from the police, and some others like:

-
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Stingray Industries High-power Battle Grade (HBG) Model-35 Blaster (Falcon .45 (S only) with Charged ('Creature') Setting). Currently being field-tested by Cheyenne's Section Four.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

As foir this particular moment, my friends have wanted me to try to focus on trying to add elements of the series 'Silent Mobius' to this thing. Although, in their words, 'there's no need to add the damned Lucifer Hawk, or at least to the caliber that they show up in the series', they still want more SilMob.

_help._


----------



## marcoasalazarm

I'm not dead, just limping along. I'll have some more things posted up soon.

Until then, well, I'd appreciate an oppinion: what do you think of this setting? Good? Bad? Should I keep going or stop?

And Keyes: if I went on and did something bad with my reply, man, I'm truly sorry.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> I'm not dead, just limping along. I'll have some more things posted up soon.
> 
> Until then, well, I'd appreciate an oppinion: what do you think of this setting? Good? Bad? Should I keep going or stop?





***Begin Transmission***

IMHO.....? This postapoc C-/Fictionpunk rocks the house. Carry on with it, I say. 

***End Transmission***


----------



## marcoasalazarm

So I'll keep going.

Still accepting any ideas, though.


----------



## Morgan Keyes

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> To Anybody Who Can:
> 
> I Need ASAP Some help statting the following two vehicles:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank You.




Alright, here's a stab at the Darkwalker using D20 Future rules.  I'm working on the assumption of a PL 6 base with some PL 7 components that have been reverse engineered.

Chassis: Gargantuan Deep Space Mecha (D20 Future Tech, pg. 67)

*Size:* Gargantuan (-4 size)
*Superstructure:* Neovulcanium
*Armor: * Darkstar Stealth Armor (Future Tech, pg. 70)
*Armor Penalty:* -4
*Strength Bonus:* +24
*Speed:* 50’
*Bonus Hit Points:* 500
*Hardness:* 20
*Bonus to Defense:* +5
*Reach:* 15’
*Dex Penalty:* -2

Standard Equipment Package: Pilot’s Cockpit (Helmet), Copilot Cockpit (Back and Torso), Class III (or IV) Sensor Array (Cranium), Oracle Targeting System Mk. III (Visor), Sensor Baffle (L. Arm), LX-10 Anti-Shock Array (R. Arm), Hand Replacement (Both Hands), Firelinked M-21 Comet Autolaser x2 (Both Hands, from Hand Replacement), Quad AP/PD Laser (Torso), Chaff (Torso), Flares (Torso), Life Support System (Belt), Comm System (no slots), Spider Legs (Replaces previous Leg and Boot Slots), Speed Booster (Spider Legs).

Quad Laser: Damage 3d12 Critical 19-20  Damage Type: Fire  Range Inc: 65'  RoF: S, A  Magazine: Inf  Size: Huge  Weight: 120 lbs  Purchase DC (?)  Restriction  Military (+3)

_(The above is a quick "best guess" for the manned quad gun seen on the rotational ring below the main body.  If in keeping with the picture then the gunner is exposed, but should benefit from 3/4 cover.)_

-Note that the Comet Autolasers are Firelinked.  This option shows up in a couple of PDF products by 3rd party developers.  This gives the Autolasers a 12d6 shot with an autofire option.  

The above design still has space for options.  Specifically 2 open spaces in the Shoulders and 2 in the Legs.  Some options: 

-Missile/Rocket System in the Shoulders
-Another Speed Boost in the Legs
-Light Fortification (PL 7)
-Move the Chaff and Flares to the Shoulders and develop some kind of Troop Bay for the Torso
-Space Skin
-Structural Enhancement and/or Advanced Diagnostics (PL 7)
-Dexterity Boost

The PL 7 systems I included are:

-Sensor Mk. IV (if used)
-Neovulcanium Superstructure

I'll give this design another go using D20 Mecha.



			
				marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> And Keyes: if I went on and did something bad with my reply, man, I'm truly sorry.




No worries at all Marco.  You didn't do anything.  It's just that I transfered to a new unit recently and was made a squad leader again, so those responsibilites have taken alot of my time.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Morgan Keyes said:
			
		

> No worries at all Marco.  You didn't do anything.  It's just that I transfered to a new unit recently and was made a squad leader again, so those responsibilites have taken alot of my time.




Cool. Congratulations.


----------



## Ravage_mk2

***"Gundam Fight.. Ready...Go! ***

Coreline Style.

While the winner of the tournament no longer determines whom governs Earth till the next tournament, it's still a grand martial arts tournament...just with Gundams thrown in 

And, as could be expected, fighters from all over the world (and otherwise) have signed up for the 1st official Gundam Fight Tournament on Coreline.

As the sheer nr of entrants, including among others: G-Gundam characters, other Gundam pilots, a nr of Sailor Senshi, Kagekidan members and even entrants from Konohagakure, issueing mobile fighters to all of them would bankrupt several countries in terms of the bill.

As such, local, regional and then national elimation rounds will be held to determine whom will enter the finals. These fighters will recieve G-fighters, if they don't have one already, customized to their fighting style and abilities.

GENOM has offered to pick up the bill for these Finals units, requesting the aid of Kanzaki Industries for some of the special customizing that might be needed. Some preliminary (and classified) testing has confirmed that part of the systems involved in the Kobu and Eisenkleid designs are compatible with non Kagekidan members.

Of course, with GENOM being involved, the Knight Sabres are expecting the worst. Whether the company is looking for data for new Boomers or something else is of course unclear. Who knows, maybe they don't HAVE a hidden agenda. The commercial aspects of the tournament should be quite profitable in any case.

Of course, one shadow looming over the event, is the fact that Devil Gundam might show and interest.....


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> -MOVIES: Reign of Fire, The Trigger Effect, Dawn of the Dead, Land of the Dead, My Science Project, Atomik Circus, Black Hawk Down, Independence Day, Who Framed Roger Rabbit?, John Carpenter's Ghosts of Mars, Strange Days, Cast a Deadly Spell, Stargate, Aliens, Starship Troopers, John Carpenter's Vampires, Assault on Precinct 13, Escape from N.Y./L.A.
> -TV SERIES: X-Files, Special Unit 2, The Unit, Threshold, Ultraviolet, Doctor Who, Stargate: SG-1 and Atlantis, Dark Skies, Battlestar Galactica, Nowhere Man,
> -FAN FICTION: Undocumented Features [Eyrie Productions], Third Labor [Metroanime], Anime Detective [Pearson Mui], Who Framed Vampire Princess Miyu? [Christian Gadeken], Vengeance And A Half (Fire),
> -ANIME: Everything out there. I mean that. (Insofar: Gundam, Bubblegum Crisis, Urusei Yatsura, Ranma 1/2, Gall Force, Tekkaman, and several others).
> -COMICS: Territory 51, Desperados, The Losers, 100 Bullets, Aliens Vs. Predator, Gold Digger, Ninja High School.
> -VIDEO GAMES: Half-Life [1 and 2], Blood, Unreal (1 and 2), Unreal Tournament (2004, mostly), F.E.A.R., Alien Vs. Predator, FarCry, Rebel Moon.




WTH? _Independence Day_.......?!You do know we need more heavy/mounted energy weapons around here, 'cause it was pretty firmly demonstrated that any civilisation w/out them is more or less utterly screwed (energy shield on Aralla city destroyers)


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Just feeling-wise, my man, just feeling-wise. The moment where the aliens arrive and then blow up the place?

That's how the 23 Hours feel like, up to and including the hopelessness from fighting a superior enemy.

BTW, as a request, I needed help, ideas whatever, to add more of the series 'Silent Mobius' to this thing.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> Just feeling-wise, my man, just feeling-wise. The moment where the aliens arrive and then blow up the place?
> 
> That's how the 23 Hours feel like, up to and including the hopelessness from fighting a superior enemy.
> 
> BTW, as a request, I needed help, ideas whatever, to add more of the series 'Silent Mobius' to this thing.




It was of course Washington DC, as my excellent memory serves. As for the BTW.......The last known location of the Demon Sword Medium was the plane of Pandemonium, on the Agathion layer -almost impossible to find a thing down there unless one knows the location of the entry portal for a particular stone 'bubble' lock-up. (Yeah, _that_ repository of Dangerous/Weird Shat.)


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*THE AVENGERS OF HUMANITY*

*Agenda:* Retake Earth from the Fictions.
*Structure:* Loosely-organized coalition of paramilitary organizations.
*Symbol: * Earth globe with the letters ‘AOH’ crossed over it. Around it, the motto: ‘They can have it (the Earth) from our cold, dead fingers’.
*Most Common Allegiance:* Avengers of Humanity.
*Requisition Limit:* 45 (Restricted, Illegal).

The Avengers Of Humanity is a collection of misfits, ex-pros and outright wackos, all of them joined together thru one reason: they all believe that the Earth has become plagued with Fictions, and want to retake it.
For this, they do all kinds of gray and black-class operations, including kidnapping, murder and threathening. They consider all Fictions as beneath their notice, and every single one of them that fights (police, military and mercenary) as approved targets (Post-Vanishing Humans are evaluated in a case-by-case basis, and they will never hurt any innocents of any kind). They will use any weapons they can appropriate, but as a symbol of their distaste for Fiction technology in general, they will mostly use weapons from PL5 and lower (In order to prevent ‘copycats’, most of these weapons are customized in some way. Other technology, such as cybernetic implants, will be evaluated in a case-by-case basis, usually approving it if there was truly no other choice.). Vehicles will be appropriated from anywhere they can obtain them, and usually given the ‘A-Team Treatment’ to make them combat-capable.

Politically-wise, although they do hit Fiction targets (and a lot of them), they show distaste for other factions such as the Knights of the True Timeline (which, in their opinion, is ‘cruelly indiscriminate in its tactics’. To have a faction that is virtually the same saying that.... *NOW* you know why the Knights are so much hated).

Following is one of the AOH’s signature ‘A-Teamed’ vehicles:

*Heavy Assault Garbage Truck*

This heavy-duty garbage truck has been fiddled with. Armor and weapons have been added. Handrails and running boards have been extended around the entire truck. The crusher has been removed to make way for a really big gun. The storage compartment has been shortened to put guns between the cab and back. Hatches have been put in the back to allow access to the guns on top (along with a ladder) and between the cab and the back. The truck contains safety belts to hook to the rail so that passengers may walk outside and shoot while the truck is moving. Bulletproof glass has replaced all windows. Bench seats have been added to the back to allow more passengers, and lockers and cases have been added around the back to aid with storage. The truck is two squares wide and five squares long.

Crew: 5, Passenger(s): 8, Cargo Capacity: 2,500, Initiative: -4, Maneuver: -4, Top Speed: 180 (18), Defense: 6, Hardness: 10, Hit Points: 54, Size: Gargantuan, Purchase DC: 53, Restriction: Illegal (+4).

The truck also has 4 general-purpose pintel mounts added in various places along the truck. They are welded-on turnable stands along with chairs attached to the same stand to allow a maximum of coverage. These pintel mounts are posted in the following places: 1 on top of the truck. 2 back to back between the cab and storage area, and the final one in the back door of the truck.

These pintel-mounts also have changing weaponry, usually whatever squad-class machine gun the AOH can afford to add to it (this depending on available ammo and the like). Usually, they are M-249s or similar Eastern Bloc weapons, although there's been the occasional report of Trucks equipped with Ma Deuces or even grenade launchers.

*Cadillac Gage V-100XM 706E2 "Commando" APC*






Available in a small number to the AOH, the ‘Commandos’ they own were stolen from Reserve bases and the occasional police station during the 23 Hours. An AOH Commando’s weaponry changes depending on their current mission, but they are usually armed with a dual M2HB .50 machine gun on a pintle mount on the roof and externally-mounted, co-driver-manned grenade launchers (use stats for M79, they cannot be reloaded in the field). These grenade launchers are loaded with mission-specific loads such as smoke, tear gas, White Phosphorous or fragmentation grenades.

Crew: 2
Passengers: 10
Cargo: 200 lbs.
Initiative: -2
Maneuver: -2
Top Speed: 110 (11) on land; 5 (1) on water
Defense: 8
Hardness: 10.
Hit points: 46.
Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 39
Lic: Mil (+3)






*.50 LAR Grizzly Big Boar (‘The Beast’).*
.50 Browning Hunting Rifle.

Damage: 2d12
Critical: 20
Damage Type Ballistic
Range Increment: 120
Rate of Fire: Single.
Weight: 30 lbs.
Magazine: 1 Int.
Size: Large.
Purchase DC: 21. 
Restriction: Lic (+1)

Special: This weapon has no iron sights. Using this weapon without a scope imposes a -1 penalty on attacks. This weapon has a scope mount.

The ‘Designated Marksman Heavy Weapon’ of the AOH’s teams (former big-game hunters or military/police snipers in their majority), the LAR Grizzly is mostly used to bring down small mecha/vehicles and super-powered or heavily armored opponents. Standard tactics involve luring said enemy into a location where they cannot dodge the bullet, and keep them in the kill zone by bracket fire for as long as it takes for the sniper to take the shot.


*Cellular Frequency Scanner*

An organization such as the AOH needs to maintain constant intelligence of the enemy’s movements, in order to stay one step ahead of them. This little gadget (obtained courtesy of raiding local CIA/NSA/Homeland Security offices during the 23 Hours, and having AOH contacts in said offices) does the job. The Scanner is usually given to an AOH team hacker on a mission-by-mission basis.

Purchase DC: 31
Knowledge (Technology) DC to use: 25
No cooperation from the carrier: +5 to check DC

Simple band scanners can't acquire and listen in to normal cell phone nowadays. Real line taping in the air requires very expensive scanners with specific knowledge of the target and the carrier. Setting up a scanner for a single target takes an initial 10 minutes. After "tuning" monitoring the target phone within line of sight anytime is instant. Monitoring without line of site requires a tall portable antenna (at least 20'--not included in the purchase price) and has a radius of 3 miles. Mountainous areas often make line of site a requirement. Scanners can't break encryption. Encrypted communications require additional checks (typically Computer Use).


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Aquarius Alodar said:
			
		

> It was of course Washington DC, as my excellent memory serves.




Washington, Los Angeles, Moscow, New York, Rio de Janeiro, Denver, Mexico City, ..... 'the place'.



			
				Aquarius Alodar said:
			
		

> As for the BTW.......The last known location of the Demon Sword Medium was the plane of Pandemonium, on the Agathion layer -almost impossible to find a thing down there unless one knows the location of the entry portal for a particular stone 'bubble' lock-up. (Yeah, _that_ repository of Dangerous/Weird Shat.)




Don't remember the repository's name, but I DO remember Medium (and Grosspolina) to be locked up in monoliths.

BTW, just roughly, Medium could probably be a Mastercraft Broadsword with the Special Ability of possessing its user (requirements to let go: a large (probably DC 25) Will roll, bonus if you do something like kill someone you love).


----------



## marcoasalazarm

A contact of mine once mentioned this anime series called 'Eureka Seven' for me to consider adding to this mess (and considering it's from the guys who made 'FMA', it might have been dumb of my part to have put it in the backburner for so long). Up until recently I have but started to see the thing (as for this post, about 4 out of 50 episodes).

And although I sincerely don't have the damnedest of clues of how to stat the mechas, especially the LFO Nirvash typeZERO (which I thought was cool), I DO have an idea of how to stat one other piece of gear that I liked...

*Diggers Technologies XS-13 'Thurston' Hoverboard.*




*The board and its namesake (photo used for DiggersTech merchandising under the motto: 'Take it (skateboarding) to the skies'.*

*Crew:* 1.
*Passengers:* 0.
*Cargo:* F.
*Initiative: * +3.
*Maneuver: * +4.
*Top Speed: * 70 (7).
*Defense:* 14.
*Hardness: * 2.
*Hit Points:* 12.
*Size: * D.
*Purchase DC: * 20.
*Restriction:* Licensed (+1).

Designed to replicate the hoverboard designs of the Fiction series 'Eureka Seven' (actually, reverse-engineering a board from an Alternate from said universe and using local technology), the 'Thurston' is the ultimate in hoverboards, capable of going faster and flying higher (flight ceiling of 300 meters) than any other hoverboard produced (for now) in Coreline. A specially designed plasma jet on the engine even manages to replicate the neon-green 'energy contrail' from the series, a personal achievement from DiggersTech.
Currently, the 'Thurston' is being bought by two kinds of people: 'Eureka Seven' fans and extreme sports fans (sometimes by people who is both, and quite occasionally by a 'loco' who is either). The most recommended minimum safety gear to handle the 'Thurston' is a parachute.

A 'Thurston' is 1 square wide and 1 square long, and it provides no cover for its rider. The operative skill to control it is Tumble.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

An idea I just had (just seen Episode 5 of 'Eureka Seven')... why not add that series to Oz?

Just picture this: an annual 'reffing' competition over Ayres Rock. That would be cool, I think.

Now, a few more ideas involving said series:

-Characters from that universe that have appeared had a peculiar cultural shock in that, for them, this version of Earth is some eleven thousand years behind them (and yet, so much alike.... minus the Trapar). A Faction among them (made almost completely by ex-U.F.-ers) believe that their arrival is the Coralians' fault.

-Axel Thurston has decided to stay a small-town mechanic (although secretly he's blissful at the variety of mechas that arrive to his shop). An Alternate version of him has been contacted by Washu to develop a non-Trapar-depending 'Riffing' system.

-_ray-out_ has become a sort of 'Trasher' for hoverboardists, and although they do not run any more stories criticizing the U.F., the Coreline _ray-out_ runs stories criticizing Factions such as the AoH. Stoner and most of Gekkostate share the 'Chairman Emeritus' position, and its main offices are in Renton, Washington (if asked why, they say that 1) they like RPGs and 2) it's an in-joke of theirs).

-An Alternate of the Scab Coral has managed to notice Coreline, and attempting to communicate, it has made a large number of Humanoid Coralians appear in Australia, and although Factions such as the AoH are just expecting it to pull a 'Cylon Infiltrator' move, others have given them the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

The setting is now a small computer console, the type that we could find pretty much everywhere in the world. It is inside a room with gray walls made of metal, drab and featureless-definitely somewhere with military use in mind.
The computer boots up, showing green text on a black background, a command prompt that looks as old as the computer, like ASCII, Pascal or DOS code.

It reads:



--WELCOME TO THE GODDESS RELIEF OFFICE CLASSIFIED DATABASE--
--PLEASE SELECT A TOPIC--


--SEARCH "BLACK OPS DIVISION" CONVERSATIONS--


 --TOPIC SELECTED. REQUEST SPECIFIC DATE:--


 --SEARCH CONVERSATIONS FROM RAMCH 3, 39094.--


-DISPLAYING - 
CONVERSATION 843495-Phi-Delta-39, RECORDED RAMCH 3,ASGARDIAN YEAR 39094 (2002, Terran).
 Transcription of discussion made by SYLIA STINGRAY, FIRST-CLASS GODDESS BELLDANDY, FIRST-CLASS GOD TOLTIIR, THIRD-CLASS GOD MAMBO JACK in undisclosed location inside Asgard Combat Zone.

(THE SETTING: A small meeting room somewhere inside Asgard. Its walls are mouldy and made of bricks, there's very little lighting and it's only furnished with the meeting table, its respective chairs and the small stand with the projector, a high-tech slide projector that can be remote-controlled. Only Sylia is inside the room at the beginning, and she's seated).

<Doors open and close, chairs scrape on the floor as people take their seats. A moment of silence. No-one greets, and Sylia doesn't stands.>

<Woman's voice, cultured (Stingray, Sylia's)>: Lady, gentlemen. I'm glad that you made it to this place, and hope it was a pleasant ride.

<Rough man's voice (Toltiir)>: I seriously don't know why you had uscoming to the middle of the Combat Zone just to discuss business, Stingray.

<A slight cough, followed by a pseudo-Jamaican-accented voice (Mambo Jack)>: I suppose it'll have to do with your little corporation, I guess. No spy in their right mind would come to this place.

<Silence, then Stingray picks a remote control, points it towards the projector and presses the button. The slide passes with aloud `click'.

The photo that is shown now depicts a heavily injured man coming into a morgue. Burnt to a crisp, bathed in acid, missing an arm, beat up, shot up, knives sticking out of him, stomped flat… there's no longer a man on the picture, not enough to bury, anyway.> 

<Stingray>: This was passed to me by one of my liaisons inside the GRO. This-apparently-happened just ten hours ago. Would someone tell me what it is?

<Soft woman's voice (Belldandy)>: He-that guy-was the victim of a Running Man Bet made by Saotome. He lasted a month on the run before being caught on Las Vegas.

<Stingray>: When were you informed from the Bet? I supposed Running Men were illegal under penalty of exile.

<Belldandy>: (Spiteful tone) I knew it from the beginning, but was ordered to not stop it. That man did nothing to deserve the Bet, but I couldn't do anything.

<Mambo Jack>: And did you tried to go around regular channels?

<Belldandy>: Anything I tried to get this case to Father was stopped- even tried to go thru channels on the other Offices. My friends, coworkers, subordinates, my own sisters… they all let this slide.

(Slight mocking tone) Because they didn't wanted me to`anger Saotome-sama'.

<Mambo Jack>: Everybody? What about you?

<Belldandy>: I have enough with Keiichi. That freakin' wizard's gotevery girl on the arcology wrapped around his finger.

<Toltiir>: That…. Is bad. It has got to be the biggest case of corruption on the story of the Offices.

<Stingray>: And while they were trying to get in his pants, they let a lot of things slide. (Click, slide passing. The picture now shown depicts Usagi Tsukino… if she was the Silver Surfer. Twin `pigtails'come out of silver head with her seal carved on the forehead, and pure silver eyes stare back at the `camera').

<Toltiir>: What's with the silver Oscar?

<Stingray>: The `Silver Oscar', as he said, is an alternate version of Sailor Moon. Aside from being former herald of Galactus, she's a member of the Justice League, Stargate Command, IASA, Starfleet, she has had training by the Themisciran Amazons, Chinese Amazons, Dr. Fate, the Bene Geseritt, Colonial Marines, Starfleet-and aside from having a number of enhancements and old flames that-frankly-I'd take all of this time making heads or tails out of, she is friend of every kind of modern pop character from Minako Aino to Zatanna Zatarra-and EVERYBODY in between.

<Toltiir>: Yeah, NOW I recognize her. The Office agent in charge of maintaining the file killed himself early this week. Said he `couldn't take it anymore'. (mutters) Poor bastard.

<Mambo Jack>: But that's why we're here? Some crazy Sailor Moon alternate?

(Click, slide passing. The picture now shone depicts Nene Romanova in a spandex suit, tearing apart a Doberman Boomer with her bare hands.)

<Stingray>: Alternate Universe BGC-2336MC. Super-powered Nene, super-villain amuck-dead now, however-unlicensed dimensional and time travel. It is now Iron Man's summer retreat.

(Click. Ranma Saotome in a tuxedo doing the `Bond with arms crossed'pose, all of the Sailor Senshi behind him. The arms of the Senshi have vents on them.)

Alternate Universe AMGSMR-3995C. A wish has turned the Sailor Senshi into Marionette androids, and Sailor Pluto's attempts at repairing the damage had done nothing but hundreds of alternate timelines-half of which, BTW, she has deleted with no mercy. Ranma Saotome is a James Bond-ish secret agent, and need I say that there's now at least a hundred girls waging war to be the `Bond girl' of the day?

(Click. The picture is Tokyo being torn apart with some kid in the middle. The kid can barely be seen thru an incredibly brilliant aura.)

Alternate Universe CCM40102. An unobserved version of that `Akira' kid –the Katsushiro Otomo one- has created a psionic backlash akin to the DC universe's reboot in the 80's.

(Click. The picture is Usagi Tsukino again, doing the `Power-up-yell' posture that is so common to see from Goku, spiked aura, winds and all.)

Alternate Universe NBSI 6-88607. Unauthorized Timeline Fusion of DBZ and Sailor Moon. You think Goku's a tough dumb mother? Imagine him being replaced with Usagi Tsukino, and those planet-blasting Super Saiyan powers being augmented with the Silver Millennium Crystal. And-oh yeah- the entire cast having the ante upped to fit this new development.

(Click. The picture shows U.S. Army soldiers in a middle-eastern street, shooting at a 9-foot-tall monster that looks like an anthropomorphic locomotive. There's lots more like it right behind it, marching towards the soldiers.)

Alternate Universe ST-919207. It is the Second Iraq War, and there's Wakiji running amok all over the Middle East. I checked personally this one, and it seems that the responsible to keeping them in their realm decided to let them escape to `give Saotome-sama something fun.'

(sighs) There's already several thousand dead, and I don't wanna know how many will die before that jackass thinks it's hero time.

(Click. Superman (the Dean Cain version) evading gunfire from a Salusian Scout Ship, or what looks like one under a ton of extra guns and jury-rigging.)

And last but not least, Alternate Universe FRTAKK989604. It was supposed to be an `ECHOES' of that new universe with the TV Superman. The goddess is-as we speak-making line to try to get screwed by that jackass.

(Click. Now it's a blank screen, the slides over.)

Now events that were supposed to happen in the 2000's are happening in the 90's, and by December '95 there'll be an alien invasion from a species that doesn't even exists in the normal timeline.

<Stingray continues>: And to this I must add the hundreds of Author Rages, kidnappings, unauthorized travels, and lots of generally weird things that are just not supposed to happen. A good number of these we can trace back to the current situation, and some others… are just seizing the moment. Keep in mind, however, I'm just showing you `mild' ones. There's lots more-LOTS more-that have a worse situation.

<Toltiir>: So what? My realm's chaos. I say, let it happen.

<Mambo Jack>: If what she says it's true, then it's only doing unnecessary harm. So what do you suggest? We deploy agents or something?

<Belldandy>: With our current rules of engagement and the hostility they're throwing out, there's no way we can use agents. Not without heavy casualties-and losing them for nothing is not what we want.

(pause) Are you suggesting we use avatars?

<Stingray>: I can count –off the top of my head- 20 cases right now that started by turning some character into an avatar. Most of them versions of Ranma Saotome. Of those, some 10 of them got worse by enabling another avatar.

<Toltiir>: (Offended tone) Why are you looking at me like that?

<Mambo Jack> You're suggesting a solution?

<Stingray>: Right now, I can tell you how I think. Back where I was on MegaTokyo, there was no Stingray Industries, there was no Offices, there was no… help from above, so to speak. The war I waged against Genom was one of shadows and reaction-we could do nothing offensive *per se*, all we could do was keep Genom in line, the Sabers and I.

(Sighs, slight humming and squeaks from wheels, and Stingray rolls from behind the table on an electric wheelchair.)

Look what it got me. I know right now one thing- either you go for the offensive, or you better have one hell of a defense. Either way, there should be no quarter by you.

(sotto voce) Damned `superheroes', that's what everybody wants. **** it, I called my team the Knight Sabers just because the suits looked like knight's armor.

(pause)

<Stingray continues>: What I'm proposing to you right now is brand new type of field agent. Designed for proactive-ness, for offensive. High survivability, high lethality, completely disposable. No-holds-barred warfare, by US, to shock them into a full stop.

I gathered all of you here for one reason-you're all fed up. Fed up from the corruption. Fed up from agents that can do nothing but stand there and get hit by the first jackass with a big hammer to come along. Fed up from doing nothing but watch…



<Belldandy>: (interrupts) You forgot one thing. Several of those guys with `big hammers' have what it takes to carry them around.

They could be Saiyans, Kryptonians, Guyvers, Juraians, Silver Millennium. They could be Wizards, psions, shamans, martial artists, cyborgs, super-clones… they could be just plain wackos. And most of them you could hit with a bigger hammer and they wouldn't even flinch.

<Stingray>: And what I'm saying is, a lot of this evil won't just disappear to a good. If anything, a well-defined `good' would only make it just… up the ante, so to speak.

We need not a good, but another kind of evil. As much evil as WE can afford to have.

That's why I'm developing something new to go with that. Once you give me the go-ahead, I can have a prototype up and running in 90 days, guaranteed. And I can assure you, it'll make any hammer good for the job.

<Toltiir>: What's with the `hammer' references, anyway? You're gonna turn Akane Tendo into a sort of Robocop?

<Stingray>: No… but that idea doesn't sounds half bad.

<Mambo Jack>: Sylia, I've met a lot of versions of you, and I know for a fact that you wouldn't try to sell us something you wouldn't use. I say yes.

<Belldandy>: I'm with it, but just because I think it's a good idea. I work in the office every day thinking Keiichi will get hit by a lost ki-blast or something… if it mans reducing those chances, I'm in.

<Toltiir chuckles>: Stingray… I don't know how you're going to pull this off, but I'm sure going to be amused if you DO make it. You have my blessings.

<Stingray>: Now, people, it has come the time to go. If you leave now, you'll have time to arrive to your jobs without arising suspicion of where you went for lunch hour. In 90 days, come to my office and we'll talk.

(Sounds of people saying their farewells and leaving the room. Door closes heavily. After two minutes, sounds of a cell phone dialing up).

<Stingray>: Hakubi? Project `Hellsoldier' is a go. Retrieve the body and contact me if you succeed, code-word `Zebra'. (brief pause-maybe listening?). It's just step 1, but it'll soon be payback time.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*Unknown Hellsoldier on Patrol.*

*'PROJECT: HELLSOLDIER.'*

'On RAMCH 3, 39094, the high-end executives of the Goddess, Earth and Rival Relief Ofiices had analized the situation of hundreds of  field agents, and had come to the resolution that at least 60% of their losses (accidents, MIAs and KIAs) had come from rampaging and out-of-control mystics, be them manifested as psionics, Super-Powered Beings, mages or super-martial artists, the fact was that most of these people had been brought up  with very little training, and/or an itchy 'trigger finger'. Aside from the creation of a small Black Ops division (for those who required 'a bigger hammer'), their analisis brought up that if field losses were to be at least (somewhat) reduced, augmentation of their agents would be in order. 


'Project: Hellsoldier' is the product of this resolution. 


Created by a joint consortium on the laboratories of Dr. Sylia Stingray on the corporate section of Asgard, 'Project:Hellsoldier' is one of the latest programs designed to create a super-soldier, except that this one, rather that aiming to direct enhancing of the physical abilities of a subject (although this is one of the procedure's effects), is aimed to make him capable of fighting aganist magic-and psionic-slinging foes. Augmented with enhanced regenerative abilities, psionic and magic resistance (and a way to turn this aganist their foes), the 'Hellsoldiers' are fully capable of facing off aganist one of these enemies, and surviving long enough to dispose of them thru conventional means. 

Even with the 'ultra-violent military' name, 'Project: Hellsoldier' has, so far, only seen limited uses on agents of the Offices. 

*Template: 'Project: Hellsoldier' *
It can be added to any humanoid creature (refered to hereafter as the character). It uses the character's statistics and special abilities in addition to those descibed below. 
*Challenge Rating:* Same as the Character +3. 
*Hit Dice: *Same as the character. 
*Speed:* Same as the character +5 feet. 
*Defense: *The character gains a +2 natual armor bonus. 
*Attacks:* As the character. 

*Special Qualities:* The character gains the following special qualities: 
*-Fast Healing 4: *The character heals 4 points of damage each round so long as he has at least 1 point.
*-Magic Resistance 10: *As the ability of the same name. 
*-Power Resistance 10: *As the ability of the same name. 
*-Transfer Resistance (Su):* As a standard action, the Hellsoldier can add one point of their spell/power resistance per round of concentration to an object or a willing creature. Unwilling creatures get a Will save (DC 15) to resist. 
*-'Why Won't You DIE!?!' (Ex): *The character is not killed until he reaches -20 hit points rather then -10. If a character has less than -9 hit points for a period of greater than a minute (10 rounds) however his hit points immediately drop to -20.

*-Saves:* Same as the character, with a +3 bonus on Will and Dex saves. 
*-Ability Scores: *+2 Str, +2 Dex, +2 Con. 
*-Feats: *The character gains the following feats if he meets the requirements, and didn't had them already: Ambidexterity, Lightning Reflexes, Ultra Immune System, Blooded.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Here it is, my idea of the Reffing Champion. For now, well, it lacks pretty much everything such as class progression, Bonus Feats, and I think I could add a few more reffing-related class abilities.

Well, in any case, I can do nothing more but give you...


*THE REFFING CHAMPION*​
‘Reffing’, ‘Riffing’, ‘Lifting’, all (slightly) different terms to one recently-appearing (by Coreline time) Fiction sport: to grab a hoverboard and ‘surf’ the wild blue yonder. While many people practice it, the Reffing Champion stands head and shoulders above the rest. He has a connection with the crowds, with the sky and his board, and applies them all into creating the wildest art possible, etching it in the sky with the hoverboard’s plasma jet. 
‘Reffing Champions’ are always looking for the next big challenge, that one stunt that will make them be remembered for a long time. Sometimes they adventure with other people to make ends meet, or because they think that the party might just be that ‘big challenge’.

If they’re lucky, they’ll make the cover of _ray=out._ If not… then they’ll go down in a blaze of glory (and other miscellaneous injuries).

Select this class if you want your character to be one of those crazy few that put Reffing above everything else.
The fastest path into this advanced class is thru the Fast hero class.

*REQUIREMENTS:*
-*Skills:* Balance 5 ranks, Tumble 8 Ranks.
-*Feats:* Improved Initiative.

*CLASS SKILLS:*
The Reffing Champion’s skills are: Balance (Dex), Climb (Str), Jump (Str), Knowledge (Pop Culture) (Int), Knowledge (Current Events) (Int), Repair (Int), Spot (Wis) and Tumble (Dex).

*Skill Points at each level:* 6 + Int Modifier.

*CLASS FEATURES:*

*CHAMPION:* By honing his body and mind to be the ultimate Reffer, the Reffing Champion gains a natural affinity with all hoverboards and can attempt maneuvers with them that defy belief. The Reffing Champion may always add half his class level (up to +5) to any Tumble checks.

*BONUS FEATS:* (have to work on that).

*POWER DIVE:* The Power Dive is a well-known maneuver amongst Reffing fanatics, though few ever truly master it. By gunning the throttle and sending his hoverboard into a shallow dive, the Reffing Champion may add 50 mph to the top speed of any hoverboard he is on. The Power Dive may never be attempted at a height of less than 60 ft. and may not be performed in consecutive rounds.

*SIGNATURE MOVE:* At  th Level, the Reffing Champion develops a Signature Move, a spectacular stunt performed at high speed. Signature Moves often gain the name of the Reffing Champion who invented them and are instantly attempted by every Reffer throughout the planet. A Reffing Champion is required to make a Tumble check at DC 25 in order to successfully perform his Signature Move, but if he does so in front of an audience of at least 10 people, he gains a +5 morale bonus to any one skill check, attack roll or saving throw made within the next minute.


So, pretty please... HELP!


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Here's some (scrunged-together) rules for Trapar concentrations.

Once every day, the GM rolls 1d10.

Results:

*10-9: Extremely High Trapar Concentration: *This could mean anything from storms to incoming Coralians to underground Trapar releasing into the atmosphere (and the Trapars can be seen with the naked eye as mid-air waves). All rolls (Pilot and Tumble) are one step higher, and failure by 5 or more means that the vehicle (or Reffer) take (d6 per point under the roll) Concussion damage.

*8-7: High Trapar Concentration: *A concentration higher than normal, which makes all Trapar-reflecting materials perform at their highest performance. All rolls (Pilot and Tumble) obtain a +2 bonus, and Trapar-using ships can achieve 50 mph more than their listed speed.

*6-5: Normal Trapar Concentration: *A concentration that you could find anywhere anyday of the week. Rolls and speed as normal.

*4-3: Low Trapar Concentration: *A concentration so low that the Trapar-reflecting materials have a hard time performing. All rolls (Pilot and Tumble)are at -2 Penalty, and Trapar-using ships achieve 50 mph less than their listed speed.

*2-1: Extremely Low Trapar Concentration: *Trapar levels are so low that there might as well be nothing. Trapar-using ships are unable to fly, period.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Added a few more things to the AOH expansion. Hope you like them.

And although I haven't heard (for not) anything more from my normal helpers, I'd appreciate any comments (ideas, help, *anything*).

Come on, any takers?


----------



## Morgan Keyes

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> Added a few more things to the AOH expansion. Hope you like them.
> 
> And although I haven't heard (for not) anything more from my normal helpers, I'd appreciate any comments (ideas, help, *anything*).
> 
> Come on, any takers?




Well, since you threw it out there...

-*Heavy Assault Garbage Truck:* 1) Consider dropping the Hardness.  If we are keeping with D20 Modern as a baseline then a Hardness 15 places it on the level of an M2 Bradley.  Given the material is likely less then mil-spec armor-grade, and it being an add-on kludge then maybe the Hardness only being what one would see on an M113 or VAB.  Thus maybe Hardness between 8-12 (lower range to account for gaps/weak points on a garage-build).  2) Maybe list the weapon mounts as general-purpose pintel mounts.  Why the suggestion? Well, heavy machineguns may be hard to come by, and ammo moreso.  Thus they can be used for some other weapon that may be easier to acquire ammo for, like an RPK, RPD, PKM, or other light to medium machinegun that's able to feed rounds used by common assault rifles found in urban gangs and/or militias.  This also lets the embarked squad dismount those SAWs or General Purpose Machineguns (GPMGs) when they deploy from the transport.  

-*V-series Commando:* 1) If you are trying to model the smoke grenade launchers, do not list them like an M79.  These are fixed on the hull and cannot be aimed beyond orienting the vehicle.  These should fire out to a fixed distance.  Also, such grenades are in the ~65mm range and thus larger then the 40mm's used by an M79 or M203.  To borrow from D20 Military Vehicles, you would get 3 'shots' (figure one pattern firing 2 grenades per launcher cluster) firing out to 50'/20m and at 1.5 to 2 times the radius of a 40mm launcher grenade and across a strafeing-type row of squares.  2) Other vehicles to consider for the AOH (since the Commandos really didn't get out to the Reserves or Guard; mainly SWAT-versions or the M1117 Armored Security Vehicles used by Military Police (and thus not APC's)) would be BTR-70/80's, Vickers Simbas, French VABs, and other light wheeled armor that are available on the international market and could potentially be picked up by a 'security firm' (which is another way to explain the AOH getting vehicles of the V-100/150/300 series).

As an aside, this brings to mind a modification I've seen by Special Forces to some LMTVs (the replacement for the old M35 2 1/2 ton truck, aka "The Deuce and a Half").  Sometimes called the Ground Resupply Vehicle, but more commonly known as the "War Pig", these LMTVs are modified to act as "motherships" for GMVs (HMMWVs modified for SOF use) carrying fuel and water cans, spare tires and ammo, a crane for this about, and modified trailer to increase capacity.  The War Pig also has several swing arm mounts forward and a pintel on the rear deck able to accept .50 cal or Mk. 19 (or Mk. 47).   The first War Pigs were converted by backyard mechanics, wood, PVC, and fittings from Home Depot.  Now some improved versions are being examined and purpose built.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Thanks for the data, Morgan, and I'll get around to modify them later (and stat a wanna-be 'War Pig').

For now, here's a new faction I thought up...

*THE UNITED FEDERATION 25th SPECIAL FORCES GROUP.*​
Coming out of the ‘Eureka Seven’ universes, this group believes in two things: 1) their appearance in this world is (in some way) the Coralians’ fault, and 2) this planet is a raw resource for tools to fight them. Led by Dewey Novak, they are quickly carving a path as a truly ruthless faction (although it’s being overshadowed by people like the Knights).

*Agenda:* Locate and secure weaponry to continue their war with the Coralians and a means to return to their home universe-by any means necessary.
*Structure:* Military organization.
*Symbol:* The seal of the U.F. Special Forces Groups-a sort of ‘not’ sign with a black background.
*Most Common Allegiances:* United Federation, Dewey Novak.
*Requisition Limit:* 30 (Military).

*OVERVIEW:*

When they first appeared on Coreline deep inside the Australian Outback, the 25th Special Forces Group just couldn’t believe what they could see: a version of Earth that hadn’t been covered by the Scab Coral, and has been filled with several other kinds of intelligent life. Most of them saw it as a miracle, or proof that there was something better out there.
Dewey Novak saw it as something else. Quickly regaining power among the (at the time almost rioting) crews, Novak convinced them of their ‘duty’ as United Federation troops: to secure a means to return home. This first one was easy.
Then right after that was achieved, he told them of their SECOND ‘duty’: now that they were in this version of Earth that had not been ‘invaded’, they would acquire means to fight the Coralians-means that no-one on their planet had seen before.

And so, they did. Research installations and towns deep inside the Outback reported being attacked by ‘bright-blue, transforming mechas’ in the following weeks, hit-and-runs and mass kidnappings masterfully orchestrated by Novak and his most loyal followers. It seemed like the sky would be the limit.

But then, there were a large amount of troubles. Not soon after arriving, they found out that Coreline had nothing resembling the Transparent Light Particles that most of their flight systems (especially the KLFs’) depended on. Anemone disappeared, and soon after, the TypeTHE END was stolen by Dominic. They became targets of both the Knights of the True Timeline and the Avengers of Humanity, who ambushed several raid teams. He’s been denounced on several international news media, starting (ironically) with ray=out magazine.

But even then, Dewey Novak doesn’t sees this as a sign to desist. He sees it as a sign that he must adapt to the situation.

And he will. And then, everyone who tries to get in his way-in this world and the next-will be stomped flat.

*STRUCTURE:*

The 25th Special Forces Group is a military organization, with Dewey Novak serving as Commander in Chief and the heads of the group’s arms (Fighting, Research and Development, Intelligence Gathering) reporting directly to him. The appointed heads of the Fighting and Intelligence arms (Anemone and Dominic Sorrel) have ‘renounced’ (actually, one disappeared without a trace and the other went AWOL), leaving Dewey to replace them with slightly less competent replacements (well, in Intelligence’s side. Fighting’s better off without Anemone running it, the soldiers say).
Research and Development is (admittedly) the most ruthless arm of them all, run by Dewey’s protégés, the AGEHA team (or as the soldiers have started to call them, ‘the Midwich Cuckoos’). Their assignment is to analyze the resources (gear, Fictions) captured by the other two arms and then try to mass-replicate them for use in their own Earth. Needless to say, most of these analyzes are nightmarish in nature, but enjoyed by the Cuckoos wholeheartedly.

*BASES OF OPERATION:*

Most of the 25th Special Forces Group is still based in the carrier ships that brought them to Coreline (and which, strangely, have become undetectable to radar). This and the fact that they are constantly moving have made the 25th hard to pinpoint.
Additionally, the 25th has managed to secure a couple of Redoubts in the Outback, which has provided them with a large number of ‘local’ vehicles and weaponry. These bases are used mostly as ‘safehouses’ and staging bases for scouting missions.

*RESOURCES:*

All things considered, the 25th Special Forces Group is pretty underfunded for the task that Dewey has set for it, making most of their members take an ‘Acquire On-Site’ policy in everything concerning gear.
Even though the lack of TraPar has made its total effectiveness slightly impaired, the 25th Special Forces’ main unit is still the Kraft Light Fighter, which has proven quite adept in ground warfare (and has made more than one soldier take impromptu ‘defensive driving’ courses). Currently complementing the KLFs and their variants, the 25th Special Forces Group has (limited) access to other military vehicles such as Hummers and Abrams tanks (the latter of which is actually used little because of the small number of personnel who know how to use them). The 25th has is also constantly trying to obtain more mecha to complement their (steadily decreasing) number of KLFs.

*INVOLVING THE HEROES:*

The PCs could easily fit into the common ‘wrong place, wrong time’ or ‘here for a reason, but don’t know WHAT’ molds of action movies as easily as being part of a group out to end the 25th’s threat, investigators arriving in the wake of a raid, or simply ‘concerned citizens’.
On the other side, PCs coming from the 25th could easily be Intelligence infiltrators or AWOL soldiers.

*USING THE U.F. 25th SPECIAL FORCES GROUP:*

The typical sci-fi ‘military gone wrong’, they exist to make the PCs uneasy. They are -like all other militaries- just doing their sworn job, but having a sociopath like Dewey at the helm isn’t helping them any. A good deal of the soldiers just want to return home to protect their families, but their leaders are every bit as fanatical as they are loyal to Dewey (and the argument of going back packing a fighting chance is, unfortunately, very tempting).
Gamemasters could use the 25th as a ‘radical group’, relentlessly pursuing the PCs (or someone close) for something they have (maybe a piece of Fiction equipment that (theoretically) could take the fight to the Coralians, or even themselves (if they are from a rare Fiction species)). As well, the PCs could be involved into the philosophical discussion of the 25th’s  ‘whatever it takes’ approach to fighting the Coralians (and if they meet a Humanoid Coralian, maybe their first impulse will be to question why they even want to fight them)
On the side of the 25th, it's an interesting concept... pretty much 'reimagined BSG'-ish.


----------



## Ravage_mk2

My first conversion attempt, wouldn't mind some feedback. Uses mostly PL 6 tech from the D20 Future book, with the occasional PL 7.
** = listed in the "Weapons of Mecha Destruction" article.
*** = listed in the "Weapons of Mecha Destruction II" article.
I'm basing this mostly, on the Super Robot Taisen: Original Generation 1 version of the unit.

Name: Gespenst MK III (or Alt Eisen, but don't let Dr Marion Radom hear you say it)

Size: Huge (-2 size mod)
Superstructure: Vanadium
Armor: Neo Vulcanium
Armor Penalty: –10.
Strength Bonus: +16.
Speed: 35 ft. (40-5)
Hit Points: 200.
Hardness: 20.
Bonus to Defense: +10.
Reach: 10 ft.
Dexterity Penalty: —.
Hide penalty: -8
Base Purchase DC: 48?.(44 base, +4 from Vanadium armor)

Standard Equipment Package:
Armor Defeating Weapon Systems***(no slots)
Class II Sensor System (Visor)
Cockpit (Back and Torso)
Comm. System (no slots)
Life Support System (Belt)

Weapons package:
"Autocannon" (Left Arm)
"Claymore" (Shoulders)
"Heat Horn" (Helmet)
"Revolver Stake (Right Arm)

Weapon Stats:
"Autocannon", based on the M-9 Barrage Chaingun stats. 5d6 Balistic.
"Claymore", based on the M-55 Crud Rocket Launcher, only with a Cone effect. 10d6 Piercing, Reflex DC 17. 
"Heat Horn", based on the XM-3 Sabertooth Fangs***, 3d8+2 Slashing 19+, PDC 25?
"Revolver Stake", based on the PS-25 Tiger Claws, 8d8 Piercing 19+, PDC 20?


Description wise, the M-55 fits the Claymore attack best, though the blast radius and Slashing damage didn't. I figured a Cone would be more fitting(based on the attack's performance in the OVA set), and the weapon looked as it would leave large holes(piercing) instead of strips of damage(slashing)
Likewise for the "Revolver Stake", the Tiger Claws list Slashing as their type, though Piercing is DEFINATELY the right type for this attack.

Now, I just have to figure out how to stat the "Trump Card" attack.

Any feedback would be useful. Would need some help figuring out the exact Purchase DCs and such.

Storyline wise, you could consider this one of Dr Marion Radom's "test" models for the Mjolnir's replacement.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Don't have the 'Weapons of Mecha Destruction' articles and I've always have had trouble doing Purchase DCs for Mecha, but aside from that, the mecha sounds quite good, actually. I would need a little more research on that one mecha, actually, to be able to give you an opinion about the attacks, but I trust your judgment.

'Super Robot Taisen'... hmmmm... you mean this?







I've managed to see one of the series, which included this series called 'RahXephon' (looked it out, it's by the guys who made 'Eureka Seven'. Cool opening, too).

And my friends want me to add the damn thing.

I was thinking of making it as an Urban Pacification Mecha (purely equipped with a sword, a Bulwark Shield and a sonic blaster).


----------



## Ravage_mk2

Close, but not quite what I ment.

You see, while MOST of the Super Robot Taisen game series do feature mecha from numerous anime mecha series, the "Original Generation" subseries takes a different approach.

These contain ONLY the "original" characters and mecha created by Banpresto when they made other SRT games, and as such don't have the licensing issues the other games had.(which is why the 2 OG games are the only English releases sofar)

The Alt Eisen for example, first appeared in one of the Wonderswan releases. In Original Generation 1 it was included as part of the ATX team.

I managed to find two nice pictures for Alt Eisen, one is drawn art, the other is snapshots of a model kit.

Art:
http://content.answers.com/main/content/wp/en/thumb/1/14/200px-Ptx-003c.jpg

Model Kit:
http://www.kicks-hobby.com/componen.../product/0b68543c8ed3b310e2c3231c76273c98.jpg

I went with Large size instead of Huge as these "Personal Troopers"(or "Real Robot") types were not the largest units in these games (they have the Medium size class), Grungust and such were the L class, and the "Super Robot" grade.

I can help with the Alt Eisen research/those articles, though I can't contact you via PM for some reason. Mind contacting me on either ICQ, AIM, MSN or Yahoo Messengers?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

New Mecha Flight System:

*REFFING BOARD (MECHA) (PL 7).*

The Reffing Board (Mecha) is (visually) nothing more than a super-sized surfing board, but in reality it utilizes a variety of sequenced miniature directional thrusters, independent anti-gravity generators, the mecha's own (pilot-managed) weight distribution and (in its home universe) TraPar reflecting surfaces to grant the mecha with a flight maneuverability that surpasses almost anything else in the sky.
Although the Reffing Board (Mecha) is all but standard-issue to mecha designs in the 'Eureka Seven' universes, it's still a brand-new design in Coreline, and as such, seeing limited (but quickly expanding) use.

This system grants the mecha a Fly speed of 200 (Average).

*Equipment Slots:* 1, must be boots or legs. (Actually, and this is a homerule I was thinking of, it can be installed in Boots and 'share' the slot with any other system, but the other system cannot be used if the Reffing Board is in use-kind of like an equipped item. As an equipped item, as well, the Reffing Board can be shot out from under the mecha without damaging it).
*Activation:* None.
*Range: *Personal.
*Target:* You.
*Duration: *Persistent.
*Saving Throw:* None.
*Purchase DC:* 15 + one-quarter the mecha's Purchase DC.
*Restriction:* None.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

On the 'good news' section, I just got word from Amazon.com that they would send out (long since requested) copies of D20 Future Tech, Cyberscape and the Starship Troopers RPG.

Now there's nothing but the wait.


----------



## Verec

Ok, I'm sorry I haven't been around.  Have some ammo as an appology.  I got this from the HAB on StarDestroyer.net.

Bull Defeat munitions:  
+8 to buy DC
-1d4 damage
Special effect:  The mere act of Loading the BDM into a weapon causes the laws of physics to assert themselves with a vengance.  Almost all Fictions discover too late that their weapons and armor and prehaps even elements of their biology disobey things like the inverse square rule and the first law of themrodynamics.  This causes damage to humanoids of huge size or larger, all Gargantuan or larger monsters, and finnaly causes all those damn mecha to blow up as their reactors and other systems blow up or shut down in a shower of sparks.  2d8 damage for each size category at or above the limit, and all soft science fiction tech is destroyed if anyone tries to use it or if it's powered up.  Hard Sci-fi can escape the wrath of the BDM.

New Adventure  *Space Hulk*
Setup:  The outskirts of the Solar sytem are mostly empty.  The suden appearance of a 20 km long spaceship covered in millions of years of ice and rock is a suprize to everyone involved.  The ship is so big it's going to be impossible to secure it without millions of troops, and hundreds of thousands of techs.  So in other words, the laws of grab everything that aren't nailed down are in effect. 
Motivation: Greed is good.  If the players are interested in raiding anchient armories, stocking up on body armor, or just grabbing everything they can take, this would be a good place to start.  Saddly, dozens of other factions have the exact same idea. . . 
Development:  the Hulk is deserted in it's outer layers, but most of the good stuff is already under guard from the UNSC.  They players have two options, either venture deep into the hull in search of an unlooted armory, or they can try and break through the still active security around the bridge and maybe sieze control of a ship with enough firepower to liquify the surface of the Earth.
However, both options are almost doomed to failure.   The core of the ship has a Xenomorph/tyranid/ whatever space alien you can think of infestation.  Players will find themselves pinned down if they keeep pressing forward, until they run out of ammo and are eaten.  The Robots guarding the bridge stand 12 feet tall, have missile launchers, heavy energy weapons and point defense regenrating shields(DC 30 to identify them as SD-10s).  Even worse, nobody can figure out what any of the controls say(DC 40 Decipher script, good luck)!  Should the players find an armory or baracks, the white armor lying around should be more than sufficent to tip them off as to who built this thing (DC 12 to recognize Stormtrooper armor)  However, once you get used to it, the built in full function HUD, DR5/-, and +7 defence the armor offers outweigh any other considerations like say getting a reputation as being a little short with princesses.  SW blasters are functionally plasma weapons that produce a grenade like blast when they strike stone(frag) or metal(flash).
Resolution:  Sombody's probably going to try overloading the reactor for some danm fool reason, and blow up Pluto in the process.  Or at least, they would if it weren't for Charron Castle blcoking that part of the blast.  This should be a lesson in the safe handling of Hyper-exotic-matter annihlation reactors.

Oh, and the Reefing master should get an ability at level 4 and 8 that let's him use his board for cover or armor.  Like 1/4 coveragainst one foe at level 4, and half cover against foes in a cone out to inifinty at level 8.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Giving credit where credit is due, I borrowed Cyber-Dave’s Medium Mecha rules for this particular design (after all, if you’re going to design a beanpole that you can only see with a microscope...)





E.D.W.A.R.D. Mecha (Left) and conceptual design for its counterpart (tech name unknown, but it would have to fit A.L.P.H.O.N.S.E.)

*Mishima Heavy Industries Experimental Deployment Weapon-Advanced Response Device (E.D.W.A.R.D.).*

An experimental power armor, the ‘Ed’ was designed to provide operators with means to attack rapidly and up close and personal, with varying degrees of lethality. Its main military deployment method is as a ‘tunnel rat’ and anti-riot armor mecha. Currently, the Faction that uses the E.D.W.A.R.D. the most are the Resembool Rangers.

The E.D.W.A.R.D. installed with the standard equipment package (see below) has a Purchase DC of

Size: Medium (+0 Size).
Superstructure: Duralloy.
Armor: Duralloy.
Armor Penalty: -8.
Strength Bonus: +4.
Speed: 20 ft.
Bonus Hit Points: 50.
Hardness: 15.
Bonus to Defense: +8.
Fighting Space: 5 Ft. by 5 Ft.
Reach: 5 ft.
Dexterity Penalty: -.
Base Purchase DC: 36.

*Standard Equipment Package: *Pilot’s Cockpit (Helmet and Torso), PS-15 Panther Claws (Left Arm-Homerule: this version also deals Piercing damage), Thunderbolt Shock Rod (Right Arm), Class 2 Sensor System (Shoulders), LX-10 Antishock Array (Boots).


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

Verec said:
			
		

> New Adventure  *Space Hulk*
> Setup:  The outskirts of the Solar sytem are mostly empty.  The suden appearance of a 20 km long spaceship covered in millions of years of ice and rock is a suprize to everyone involved.  The ship is so big it's going to be impossible to secure it without millions of troops, and hundreds of thousands of techs.  So in other words, the laws of grab everything that aren't nailed down are in effect.
> Motivation: Greed is good.  If the players are interested in raiding anchient armories, stocking up on body armor, or just grabbing everything they can take, this would be a good place to start.  Saddly, dozens of other factions have the exact same idea. . .
> Development:  the Hulk is deserted in it's outer layers, but most of the good stuff is already under guard from the UNSC.  They players have two options, either venture deep into the hull in search of an unlooted armory, or they can try and break through the still active security around the bridge and maybe sieze control of a ship with enough firepower to liquify the surface of the Earth.
> However, both options are almost doomed to failure.   The core of the ship has a Xenomorph/tyranid/ whatever space alien you can think of infestation.  Players will find themselves pinned down if they keeep pressing forward, until they run out of ammo and are eaten.  The Robots guarding the bridge stand 12 feet tall, have missile launchers, heavy energy weapons and point defense regenrating shields(DC 30 to identify them as SD-10s).  Even worse, nobody can figure out what any of the controls say(DC 40 Decipher script, good luck)!  Should the players find an armory or baracks, the white armor lying around should be more than sufficent to tip them off as to who built this thing (DC 12 to recognize Stormtrooper armor)  However, once you get used to it, the built in full function HUD, DR5/-, and +7 defence the armor offers outweigh any other considerations like say getting a reputation as being a little short with princesses.  SW blasters are functionally plasma weapons that produce a grenade like blast when they strike stone(frag) or metal(flash).
> Resolution:  Sombody's probably going to try overloading the reactor for some danm fool reason, and blow up Pluto in the process.  Or at least, they would if it weren't for Charron Castle blcoking that part of the blast.  This should be a lesson in the safe handling of Hyper-exotic-matter annihlation reactors.




A calcified Star Destroyer going *BOOM*..........would be a fart in the solar wind, in terms of surviving in it's turn. We're talking about some things that have survived a magical event which effectively reset the history of life on Earth. Far better to set it on a colision course w/Galifrey (or at least the spacetime barrier around it) and watch those kind of fireworks, IMHO.

As for this...







			
				Vehrec said:
			
		

> Bull Defeat munitions:
> +8 to buy DC
> -1d4 damage
> Special effect: The mere act of Loading the BDM into a weapon causes the laws of physics to assert themselves with a vengance. Almost all Fictions discover too late that their weapons and armor and prehaps even elements of their biology disobey things like the inverse square rule and the first law of themrodynamics. This causes damage to humanoids of huge size or larger, all Gargantuan or larger monsters, and finnaly causes all those damn mecha to blow up as their reactors and other systems blow up or shut down in a shower of sparks. 2d8 damage for each size category at or above the limit, and all _soft science fiction tech_ is destroyed if anyone tries to use it or if it's powered up. Hard Sci-fi can escape the wrath of the BDM.




Would stuff from the 'Science fantasy' genre count as such for these purposes?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Science_fantasy Confused? This might help.....


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Vehrec might have a better answer for that, but I think that it depends of how much it swings towards 'fantasy' and 'science'.

Jedi get hurt bad, but (strangely) the stormtroopers don't get hurt as much... maybe.


----------



## Verec

The purpose of HAB bulls&it Defeat munitions is not to destroy magic, but to attack bad physics and design.  Things like the EVAs which are held together with quasi-magical fields have some protection against it's effects, although they only get so much leeway.  A biological bipedal entity the size of an EVA should collapse under it's own weight if it ever tried to stand up, and all the HAB weapon does is remind it just how much it REALY masses.  A energy weapon or railgun suddenly has to DEAL with the heat it produces or melt each and every time it fires.  Mecha pilots discover that placing their feet on the ground might not be so good when they are trying to support the weight of a main battle tank on two feet that have a third the total surface area of a tank's treads.  And so on.

As for the Imperial Ship:  It's not a star destroyer(It's too big).  It's not a Super Star Destroyer(Well, not really).  It's a Star Dreadnought, as much more powerful than a Imperial Star Destroyer than an Yamato or Iowa class Battleship is than a Fletcher class Destroyer.  Except that's misleading.  A Executor Class Star Dreadnought has twelve times the length, and something like 1000 times the internal volume of an Imperial Star Destroyer.  It has something like 900 heavy weapons emplacements compared to the eight on it's smaller relatives.  Each of these mounts eight guns.  The deciding factor in how fast this ship can destroy a world by melting it's entire surface is HOW FAST IT CAN ORBIT IT.  Obviously, this is not a ship powered by anything so mundane as a matter-antimater reactor.  It's transforming mass into energy so fast that even neutronium would be a poor fuel source.  So it's using exotic hypermatter that stores most of it's mass outside our casual existance.  Any good scuttling charge uses all the available fuel to accelerate the destruction of the ship, so I concluded that in the event of a self-destruct being activated, they would touch off as much of the Hypermatter as could be realisticly done.  The temporary luminosity of such a detonation could aproach that of a Blue giant star, and probably would melt large ice bodies in the outer solar system quite effectively.

For my next trick, I will produce the Spartan Laser and some Tanks.  Boy, do I luv those tanks.  Super-heavy and otherwise.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Because one of my friends just started to see the series (and dragged me along), we thought this up. I'd appreciate any help with it (especially if someone has seen this series as well).

_"Screams... will fill the world. The music of the dead...
The barrier is breaking. Many worlds will intervine, one world will lose. Save what you can, before you lose yourself..."_
-Quon Kisaragi (Alternate Version of an unknown Rahxephon universe). Her 'prophecy' (called 'The Music of the Dead' by those who know of it) was passed on from mouth to mouth (and from Internet blogger to blogger) an unknown time before the 23 Hours. Urban legend has it that her appearance was the result of a 'prelim run' of the CLULESS Virus that didn't (obviously) had the consequences of the Vanishing.

Urban legend also has it that the man who heard these words, the founder of the Avengers of Humanity, was a WPI student at the time, but there's no way to prove it (other than rumours of said founder being seen with a Fiction girl with a white vest and pink hair-apparently the only one he can tolerate).

------

_"The cathergorical dissassembling of the dimension known as the 'Core Line', especially the wild variety of Alternates in it, reflects the instability of the human psyche, and its ability to create and modify, according to its desires.
Case in point, the so-called 'Fan Fictions'. The reason they exist is because people want to change what they see in a series to conform to what they felt at the time..."_
-Itsuki Kisaragi (nee Kamina) on his thesis: *"Inconfortations of Reality: Fictions, Core Line and Alt Verses, Pre- and Post-Vanishing".*


----------



## marcoasalazarm

A new Mecha-related feat, the idea by Ravage_mk2 and thinking about the 'Trump Card' attack.

Although I've seen a similar thing in one other game ('Mechwarrior 3'), and the name of it is...

*ALPHA STRIKE.*
You let them have it. With ALL barrels.

*PreRequisites:* Mecha Weapons Proficiency, Attack Bonus of 3+.
*Benefits:* The Alpha Strike ability is enabled with an Action Point (used at the beginning of the character's turn). After that, if the character goes for the full attack option, he can unleash all of the mecha's weapons on one target (and just one. Distance, AoO rules and any collateral damage still apply, as well).


----------



## Morgan Keyes

*War Pig Draft*

I have been working on this and similar vehicles for my notes in a somewhat stalled attempt at an X-COM -esque game.  

I use D20 Mecha for the design system but have tried to write it in the format seen in D20 Modern.

*Ground Resupply Vehicle (GRV; aka, "War Pig") Mk. I*

This vehicle is a Special Forces field expedient modification of an LMTV cargo truck  to act as a "mothership" for long-range patrol groups of GMVs (Ground Mobility Vehicles; modified HMMWVs).  The War Pig features a cut down cab and the cargo bed altered to handle an average load of 36-40 fuel cans, 20-24 water cans, four GMV tires, plus various racks for ammunition.  Normally a sheet of plywood is put atop the water/fuel cans and personal gear, MREs and other items are secured on top of that.  There is a crane mounted to the left rear to move things like 55 gallon drums.  A standard cargo trailer was also modified with an 18" tongue for better swing capability to increase overall cargo capacity (+5000 lbs).  For self-defense the GRV has a pintel on the rear deck able to accept a .50 cal machinegun or a Mk. 19 (or Mk. 47) grenade launcher.  In addition there are several swing arms up front (at least three; passenger and at each forward corner of the cargo bed,...maybe more) which can mount weapons like the M240 machinegun.

While the first GRVs were backyard mechanic jobs, purpose-built prototypes are out for test and eval.  Some enhancements include a space frame cab with half door armor and a roof turret; improved modular racks for ammo, water, fuel, rations, and personal gear; space for four GMV tires; a multi-position electrical crane; DC to AC power converter; slide-out trays and racks in frame assembly; ballistic windshield; armor protection of components like battery, fuel, and engine; compressed air tanks relocated and equipped with retractable hoses for tools and tires; improved communications and intercom; and a diesel auxilary power unit.

*Crew:* 1	  *Passengers:* 4-6 (yes, can hold more but figure normal load given cargo)  *Cargo:* 5000 lbs  *Init:* -3  *Maneuver:* -4  *Top Speed:* 58 mph (102(10))  *Defense:* 8  *Hardness:*  5  *Hit Points:* 42  *Size:* H

*Accessories:*  Cargo Crane, Tire Inflation System, Secure Tactical Radio, GPS mount, Trailer Hitch

*Weapons:* 3 medium swing arms (cab passenger, both forward cargo bed corners)(typically hold SAW or GPMG like M249, M240, or Mk. 48), and one heavy pintel (cargo bed)(hold up M2 .50 cal heavy machinegun or Mk. 19 or Mk. 47 automatic grenade launcher).




(Mk. 47 "Striker" Advanced Lightweight Grenade Launcher)

*Options:* IR Headlights, modified XM1082 cargo trailer  (+5000 lbs cargo; additional -1 to both Initiative and Handling and drop top speed to ~50 mph (88(9)) )

(Those for X-COM are Mk. II and Mk. III versions.  This includes improved power plants, electro-thermal propellant weapons based on the XM307 and GAU-19 and others, and other bleeding-edge gear that one can get as part of an international black project group with access to recovered and re-engineered/re-imagined Over-Tech.)


----------



## marcoasalazarm

I like it. My idea for the 'War Pig', (or at least the AoH War Pig) was very dementedly different, a sort of (heavily) modified bus (one of those with two sections joined together by an accordion sleeve) for covert supply transportation.

Also, I know that it might be a series that not a lot of people might have seen, but I'd like an opinion on what I added about Rahxephon (the 'Song of the Dead' 'prophecy').


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*NEW MECHA GEAR

E7-MW ‘LFO’ MECHA KNIFE.*
High-tech, mecha-sized knives, sharpened to a near-monofilament edge, balanced and designed as boomerangs. Because of this, the knives have a high chance of returning if thrown at a target, and can cut thru most kinds of mecha armor like butter. These knives are the standard-issue weapons of the Light Finding Operation-class mecha.

They can be deployed or retracted in their sheaths as a free action.

While held, the knives convert the mecha’s slam attack into a claw attack that deals slashing damage. The amount of damage is based on the mecha’s size: Large 6d8, Huge 8d8, Gargantuan 10d8, and Colossal 12d8. The claws have a critical threat range of 19–20.
The claws are one size category smaller than the mecha’s size category.

If thrown, the E7-MW Knife has a range increment of 60 ft., and deals damage equal to its normal claw attack (equal Critical range, too). As well, the thrower must make a Reflex save, DC 15, to catch the knife as it returns. Failure means one of three things (GM’s call): 

1) The thrower gets hit in the face by his own returning weapon. He can attempt avoid being struck by making a Reflex save against DC 10.

2) The Knife lands 1d4 squares away from his position in a random direction (and might probably hit someone standing there-they can makea Reflex save as well).

3) The Knife lands in a randomly determined square adjacent to him.

*Equipment Slots: *1, must be hand (or arm if Large).
*Activation: *Attack action.
*Range: *Touch.
*Target: *Single target within reach or 600 ft. (if thrown).
*Duration: *Instantaneous.
*Saving Throw: *None.
*Purchase DC: *12 + one-quarter the mecha’s base purchase DC.
*Restriction: *None.

*‘HOT ROD’ WHEEL FEET.*
The feet of the mecha have retractable wheels with independent motors. Although while deployed, they make the mecha look like an in-line skater, and they do not have the durability of tank threads, the ‘Hot Rod’ wheels trade this by giving the mecha unparallel land speed.
A mecha equipped with ‘Hot Rod’ Wheel Feet has its base land speed increased by 15 feet.

*Equipment Slots: *2, must be boots.
*Activation: *Free action.
*Range: *Personal.
*Target: *You.
*Duration: *Persistent.
*Saving Throw: *None.
*Purchase DC: *8 + one-quarter the mecha’s base purchase DC.
*Restriction: *None.

One other piece that I thought of:

*ANCHORING BOLTS.*
A set of bolts deploy explosively from the soles of the mecha’s feet, anchoring it to the ground. Originally installed to provide stability while firing heavy weapons, the Anchoring Bolts have become standard to mecha designs that require constant secure footing (artic exploration/combat and starship defense mechas, for example).
The Anchoring Bolts, when deployed, provide the mecha with a +8 bonus on all checks involving stability, such as resisting bull rush attempts and trip attacks. However, the mecha cannot move while they’re deployed (and will most surely damage whatever it’s standing on if it tries to).
If used in melee combat, the Anchoring Bolts create 1d4 damage, and can ignore 10 points of hardness (but the awkwardness of using them in this fashion reflects in a -2 penalty to the attack roll).

*Equipment Slots: *2, must be boots.
*Activation: *Free action.
*Range: *Personal.
*Target: *You.
*Duration: *Persistent.
*Saving Throw: *None.
*Purchase DC: *8 + one-quarter the mecha’s base purchase DC.
*Restriction: *None.

And finally, because my friends wanted me to add 'Rahxephon' to this setting:

*SAW (Sonic Assault Weapon) MODEL 27 ( ‘The Song’ )*
A highly experimental weapon that was recently developed, the SAW is aimed towards two fronts: riot control and standard combat, and it deals with this by means of focused sonics. For this, the SAW-27 has two firing modes: the ‘Soprano’ mode, which fires an omnidirectional sonic wave that is meant to stun anything living (and able to listen) that is standing around the mecha, and the ‘Aria’ mode, which fires a concentrated line of sound towards one single target-resulting in a powerful concussive wave.

The SAW-27 is a package deal consisting of two items: a sonic generator and a combination resonance chamber/projector. The reason the weapon has obtained its nick-name ( ‘The Song’ ) is because, although the generator itself (the bulkiest part of the package) can be installed anywhere within the mecha, most manufacturers have made a (somewhat unconscious) decision to install the resonance chamber in the mecha’s head, usually covered with an armor plate that slides out of the way when active-giving the impression of the mecha ‘opening its mouth’.

In Coreline, the SAW-27 is produced solely by Diggers Technologies (with help given in the resonance chamber design by Georgia Tech), although other companies have started to develop other, less powerful variants. Urban legend surrounding the design of ‘The Song’ (especially its unusual position in the mecha’s body) mentions such things as being (extremely) reverse-engineered Mulian technology (the ‘27’ in the designation standing for the year of their home ‘verse, 2027).

Rules-wise, the SAW-27 in ‘Soprano’ mode affects a circle of twice the mecha’s reach (meaning that if a mecha has 10 ft. reach, the circle if of 20 ft. starting from the mecha). All targets inside the circle must make a Fort save, DC 18, or be stunned for 1d6 rounds (critical failure will make them be Nauseated for the same amount). Targets with proper ear protection can have a bonus to this save or negate the effects altogether.

The SAW-27 in ‘Aria’ mode deals 12d6 of Concussion damage with a successful ranged attack (critical range 20), and additionally any targets hit must make a Fort save, DC 20, or be deafened for 1d4 rounds after being hit (critical failure will have them Stunned as well for the same amount of time). Targets with proper ear protection can have a bonus to this save or negate it altogether.

*Equipment Slots: *2, one of which must be Helmet.
*Activation: *Attack action.
*Range Increment/Range: *120 feet (focused beam), or twice the mecha’s reach (‘Soprano’ mode).
*Target: *Single target within 12, 000 feet, or (mecha’s reach x2) circle.
*Duration: *Instantaneous/Persistent.
*Saving Throw: *None or Fort (see text).
*Purchase DC: *25.
*Restriction: *Military (+3).


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Two new Fiction characters:

_23 Hours. That's 23 hours that I thought I was part of that goo, y'know? That none of this was real. They had to restrain me and sedate me for some of those, personal damages and all. Some I'm still paying off.

I mean, seriously, when I saw the DVD cases, my mind was: 'no way. My life, Second Impact, NERV, EVERYTHING was only some freaking ANIME SERIES?!?'

Then the JSDF sent for one of those other Fictions (phht!) that sounded like me. It was Mireille Bouquet.

And if there is one other person out there who can see in your eye and tell you that you weren't in some trauma-related hallucination because of a GSW and becoming primordial soup, dammit, *I* still have to find her.

So I got 'reactivated', on the rank I had in NERV, with the crew I worked with. I know that there's a version of NERV out there, and that one of 'me' works for it, and right now I tell you, she can keep the job, because there's no way in Hell I'm going back-not with *him* still in charge.

And so, here I am. Misato Katsuragi, Major, Japanese Self-Defense Forces, at your service. What's the matter?_






*Misato Katsuragi * 

(Female Human Charismatic Hero 3/Field Officer 7): CR 10; Medium-size humanoid (Human); HD 3d6+3 plus 7d8+7; hp 50; Mas 12; Init +2; Spd 30 ft.; Defense 17, touch 17, flat-footed 15 (+2 Dex, +5 class); BAB +8; Grap +8; Atk +8 melee (1d4, unarmed strike) or +10 ranged (2d6, H&K USP); Full Atk +8/+3 melee (1d4, unarmed strike) or +10/+5 ranged (2d6, H&K USP); FS 5 ft. by 5 ft.; AL Shinji Ikari, NERV; SV Fort +5, Ref +6, Will +5; AP 20; Rep +8; Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 14, Wis 8, Cha 16.

Occupation: Military (class skills: Drive, Knowledge [tactics]).

Skills: Bluff +16, Computer Use +9, Diplomacy +18, Drive +8, Gather Information +18, Intimidate +16, Knowledge (current events) +10, Knowledge (tactics) +17, Profession +5, Read/Write English, Read/Write German, Read/Write Japanese, Read/Write Mandarin, Sense Motive +6, Speak English, Speak German, Speak Japanese, Speak Mandarin.

Feats: Advanced Firearms Proficiency, Armor Proficiency (light, medium), Combat Martial Arts, Educated (Knowledge [current events] and Knowledge [tactics]), Personal Firearms Proficiency, Point Blank Shot, Renown, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Trustworthy.

Talents (Charismatic Hero): Charm (males), coordinate.

Class Features (Field Officer): August leadership, leadership, tactical expertise, tactical mastery, uncanny survival.

Possessions: H&K USP (.45 autoloader), various personal possessions, ‘Eleanor’.

*+Gone in 60 Seconds “Eleanor” (2000)*






The ‘Eleanor’ used in the Bruckheimer-produced remake of ‘Gone in 60 Seconds’ was a (slightly modified) 1967 Shelby Mustang GT-500. This four-speed manual is powered by a potent V8 engine. The Mustang is two squares wide and four squares long.

Crew: 1, Passenger(s): 3, Cargo Capacity: 250 lb., Initiative: -1, Maneuver: +0, Top Speed: 299 (30), Defense: 9, Hardness: 5, Hit Points: 34, Size: Large, Purchase DC: 32, Restriction: Lic (+1)


---------------------------------

_The Scenario, as a whole, hasn’t changed.

You might think that now that I’m here, here where there is no way to trigger Third Impact, where there’s lots of technologies that can counter the Evangelions, where there’s militaries that can invade NERV in the blink of an eye, and where there’s lots of Alternates of Yui walking around, I would quit the Scenario.

I haven’t, and I won’t… EVER… quit. Because, you see, there might be no way to trigger Third Impact world-wide, but there’s ways to obtain the same result in a lower scale, ways that I’m researching, ways that I plan to acquire in due time.

The technologies? THAT swings both ways, my friend. They can be acquired, countered back, with some imagination, even defeated with lower tech.

And the militaries? Let’s just say, I’m working on that angle.

And Yui, you think? The answer is simple. They’re Yui, but they’re not *MY* Yui. And until I get *MY* Yui back, believe me, I won’t quit.

The Scenario, as a whole, hasn’t changed. It just needs some… adaptation._






*Gendo Ikari * 

(Male Human Dedicated Hero 1/Charismatic Hero 3/Negotiator 10): CR 14; Medium-size humanoid (Human); HD 1d6 plus 3d6 plus 10d8; hp 55; Mas 10; Init +1; Spd 30 ft.; Defense 16, touch 16, flat-footed 15 (+1 Dex, +5 class); BAB +8; Grap +7; Atk +7 melee (1d3-1 non-lethal, unarmed strike) or +10 ranged (2d6, Glock 17); Full Atk +7/+2 melee (1d3-1 non-lethal, unarmed strike) or +10/+5 (2d6, Glock 17); FS 5 ft. by 5 ft.; AL NERV; SV Fort +8, Ref +6, Will +11; AP 32; Rep +11; Str 8, Dex 12, Con 10, Int 15, Wis 14, Cha 16.

Occupation: Entrepreneur (bonus class skills: Bluff, Diplomacy).

Skills: Bluff +22, Computer Use +12, Diplomacy +22, Disguise +5, Gamble +4, Gather Information +21, Intimidate +21, Investigate +5, Knowledge (arcane lore) +11, Knowledge (behavioral sciences) +11, Knowledge (current events) +11, Knowledge (theology and philosophy) +11, Listen +5, Profession +13, Read/Write English, Read/Write German, Read/Write Japanese, Read/Write Mandarin, Sense Motive +14, Speak English, Speak German, Speak Japanese, Speak Mandarin, Spot +5.

Feats: Alertness, Attentive, Confident, Deceptive, Educated (Knowledge [arcane lore], Knowledge [behavioral sciences], Knowledge [current events] and Knowledge [theology and philosophy]), Personal Firearms Proficiency, Renown, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Trustworthy, Windfall.

Talents (Dedicated Hero): Empathy.

Talents (Charismatic Hero): Charm (females), fast-talk.

Class Features (Negotiator): Conceal motive, no sweat, react first, sow distrust, talk down all opponents.

Possessions: Glock 17 (9mm autoloader), various personal possessions, Jaguar XJ Sedan.


----------



## Verec

Nice Eva characters, too bad the kids probably have so much variation as to make them almost impossible to pin down.




_What's the matter suckers?  Ain't you ever seen the Finger of God before?_ -Master Sergent Avery J. Johnson just after the first deployment of Spartan Lasers in large numbers.
While previously energy weapons were presumed to be beyond Cortana's capability to build, the appearance of the first L-2 was a shock for everyone in the military community.  Everyone who's seen it has commented on the shear power of the weapon, powered by a micro fusion reactor that depletes itself after just four shots.  Most weapons designers think Cortana designed the monster just to settle the score once and for all, and inform the Salusians that Yes, she does have the bigger gun.  Others see this weapon as the logical answer to the many heavily armored threats facing the Pan-African state, including Genom's Boomers
Few intact Spartan Lasers exist outside the control of their creator, and those that do use a nearly irreplaceable power source.  Washu is believed to be in possession of at least one but this may be a gift, as some sources indicate that she is on friendly terms with the AI.

*Neo-African National Armories L-2 SSE Spartan Laser * 
10d8 damage,
Critical-
range increment 150',
Damage type Fire, 
Single shot,
 4 round internal magazine, 
Size Huge, 
weight 45 lbs,
 Purchase DC 24, Restriction Mil(+3)

Special Qualities:  Charging and Penetration:  It takes a full round action to fire the Spartan Laser.  When the trigger is pulled, a targeting laser shoots down the barrel, and paints the target for the shooter's benefit.  The first target in line is lit up, and the shooter receives a +1 bonus to hit this person or vehicle.  Shots from the Spartan Laser are so powerful that not only do they ignore 10 points of hardness but they can go right through a person or vehicle and keep on going, potentially taking several targets in one shot!  Against targets without any hardness, pick a line, and make an attack roll against each person in that line, until five people have been hit.  For each person in between you and the target you are rolling to hit at the start of the round, you take a -2 penalty to target them, maximum of -10.  Against vehicles or other objects with hardness greater than 10, complete penetration of the armor only happens on a natural 20.  Since the view is typically blocked by the object you just shot, all attempts to target foes on the other side of the tank are at a -10 penalty.  Striking any armored surface counts as two people for the purposes of determining how many attacks remain.


Yes, very complicated rules for a very complicated weapon.  It shoots through things, did you expect this to be easy?  It's primarily a mecha-vehicle killer, but it's damned effective against non-hardened targets as well, even if it has linear damage instead of splash.


----------



## Ravage_mk2

*Dealing with Shadows....*

**NERV HQ, Geofront**

A gloved hand reaches for the intercom.

"Yes?"

"Commander, a miss Loveless is here to see you" Major Katsuragi's voice states from the speaker.

"Send her in"

-sound of a door sliding open and closing, followed by footsteps.-

"Commander, have you considered the matter we discussed last time?"

"I have, miss Loveless, you still insist you've encountered this... item.. inside a tank your forces ran into?"

"Yes"

"Then why are your superiors just handing NERV this item?"

"The item was incompatible with our own technology, and your faction seemed the most likely of a match. We've tracked down the manufacturers of it.
A Luitenant Maskenval spoke on their behalf, I could arrange a meeting with him if you wish"

"That is fine. You can go"

"As you wish"

-sounds of footsteps, and the door shortly afterward. Silence should have returned to the office, but the laughter started instead.-

"Heh heh heh"

"I take it you witnessed most of that?"

"Your playing a dangerous game dealing with them..." a man stepped from the shadows, dressed in what could be considered ninja gear.

"I know, but the Angels are a threat to not just NERV. THEIR plans don't tolerate interference from Angels either"

"Perhaps"

"But I doubt you're here to discuss my methods. I'm assuming your preparations for Haganegakure are going well?"

"Don't worry, your "security force" will be ready shortly. You won't have to fear THAT event"

"Until you no longer have a use for me of course..."

"You're too valuable an ally for that. How are preparations going at your end?"

"I've had a nr of tanks set aside and purged for your use"

"Purged? Kind of harsh, they WERE human beings, after a fashion"

"A means to an end, nothing more. I still have enough spares"

"One of these days, your arrogance might get you killed. Though I doubt I'll be the one. Heh heh heh" the laughter continues as the man fades back into the shadows. Finally it stops.

Gendo Ikari smirks.
_"You're right about one thing Orochimaru... I'm playing a dangerous game... but aren't we all?_


An idea I've been brewing with for a bit.
Feedback is welcome, and I'd be happy to answer any questions one might have.
Feel free to ask about this miss Loveless or Luitenant Maskenval if you don't know who they are.
Though I'd prefer being contacted about this outside the thread right now, don't want to spoil surprises and such.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

The Spartan Laser (undoubtedly named after the one piece of super-tech that Cortana STILL hasn't managed to duplicate to its full efficiency) is Unreal Tournament-style Mega Kills waiting to happen.

I like it.

As for Ravage's idea- pretty cool, having Gendo and Orochimaru joining forces (next assault to Konohakagure being by ninjas and black-bagged U.N. Special Forces groups? Assault on NERV stopped by Sound Ninja ANBU? Hmmm...).


----------



## Ravage_mk2

Thanks, I hope I managed to stay in character with that post.

Don't worry, I won't be posting just stuff dealing with death, destruction or problems that could show up.(though I am working on the Alt Eisen's team mate/counterpart) I do have a plan for a new corporation, in the medical sector.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Verec said:
			
		

> _What's the matter suckers?  Ain't you ever seen the Finger of God before?_ -unknown Master Sergeant just after the first deployment of Spartan Lasers in large numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> _" '*UNKNOWN * Master Sergeant!?' I'll have you know that Momma Johnson gave a me a god-damn name, son, and that's *AVERY J.*! Now go back and fix that mistake before I take one of these here lasers and show you just what it does!"_
Click to expand...


----------



## Verec

Hey, it COULD have been Sergent Stacker.  He's got some good lines too!
>.>
Ok, you caught me.  And if you've read the Halo graphic novel, you might have noticed something interesting in there about AJ Johnson.

Now, for a real monster of a tank:
*Lucius Pattern Baneblade (Super-heavy battle-tank)*





Crew: 10 (1 driver, 1 commander, 1 coms-operator, 3 gunners, 3 loaders, 1 engineer)
Passengers: -
Init: -6
Manuver: -6
Speed: 50 (5)
def: 5
Hardness: 30
HP: 98
Size: C
Purchase DC: 52 
Restriction: Mil(+3)
Weapons: Turret; Battle Cannon, co-axial 70mm autocannon
Hull mounted: Demolisher cannon, twin-linked heavy bolter
Left and Right Sponson: Lascannon, twin linked heavy bolter

Battle Cannon: 10d12, ignores 15 points of hardness
Demolisher Cannon: 8d10, 15' radius.
Lascanon: 10d6, ignores 10 points of hardness
Heavy Bolter: 2d10, ignore 5 points of hardness or DR.

*Twin Linked Weapons*
Two identical weapons are linked to fire in tandem.  This practice increases the critical multiplier by one, and has the effect of increasing the save DC against autofire weapons by five.
Purchase DC modifier: +3
Restriction: Licenced (+1)

I'll do some mecha upgrade style improvements for Spaceships later.  Booster engines, reserve power, and maybe an Alpha Strike module.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

I can definitely see that tank being part of the Imperium's demented complement of firepower.


----------



## Ravage_mk2

Ah, the Baneblade, Final Liberation on the PC had those I think.
A shame they never expanded that game, or made a new one based on the Epic 40K stuff.(the demo on the other hand included infantry sprites for a nr of armies besides Imperial & Orcs)

Marco, wait till someone stats the Titans......

THEN you'll see demented Imperial Firepower.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*After checking the Wikipedia on WH40K Imp guns*... wasn´t THOSE supposed to not exist in this setting?

*MEDIUM MECHA (‘BODY TANK’).*​
Essentially large suits of powered armor, Body Tanks are excellent heavy weapons support, as their increased lifting power and rigid structure allows them to carry gear most people would find cumbersome, also their small size allows them to go wherever the rest of their squad goes. Body Tanks are relatively simple to operate compared to other mecha, though training is still required.
Despite the obvious advantages to a Medium Mecha suit (such as being able to pack Mecha-class weaponry in a small package), they continue to be used primarily by special-mech-ops squads and fire support troops.
Perhaps the main reason that smaller suits of armor and less bulky forms of power armor continue to be used by the main body of the military infantry, and Body Tanks are used in supportive or specialty roles, is due to the fact that a higher level of training is still required to efficiently use a Medium Mech suit (compared to, say, using a Stingray-Class Power Armor). The cost of Body Tank suits is another likely culprit.
Body Tanks also can’t carry the intense array of weapons that bigger mechs can, nor are they as strong or durable (and next to a Stingray-Class, they have a big target painted on).

The colloquial term for Medium Mechas, ‘Body Tank’, came from a number of Fiction characters claiming to be from an area of space called ‘The Fringe’. This term, obviously, stuck.

RULES:
Medium Mech users never make drive checks, using a Body Tank is like using a smaller suit of power armor. A character in a Body Tank suit is also considered to have a Powerful Build. The physical stature of character in the medium mech suit lets them function in many ways as if they were one size category larger.

Whenever the character in the medium mech suit is subject to a size modifier or special size modifier for an opposed check (such as during grapple checks, bull rush attempts, and trip attempts), the character is treated as one size larger if doing so is advantageous to him. The character is also considered to be one size larger when determining whether a creature’s special attacks based on size (such as improved grab or swallow whole) can affect him. A medium mech user can use weapons designed for a creature one size larger without penalty. These benefits stack with the effects of powers and abilities that change the subject’s size category.

A medium mech user is not able to make slam attacks. The medium mech user may use any brawl and unarmed combat martial arts feats he or she posses, and all damage dice for such attacks are increased by one die category (due to the effective size increase in regards to weapons). A medium mech user is considered to be wearing brass knuckles for the purposes of brawling and using brawl related feats, as well as the users armed and unarmed status.

Lastly, unlike large and huge mecha, medium mech suits require the Armor Proficiency (Powered) feat in order to make full use of the armor’s equipment bonuses to defense. A character without this proficiency suffers the standard penalties (including only gaining 1/3rd, rounded down, the defense bonus the armor would normally give) and also inflicts all the standard penalties associated with lacking the Mecha Operation and Mecha Weaponry feats.

Size Modifier: +0
Equipment Slots: 6
Hit Points: 50
Base Speed: 30 ft.
Height: 5-7 ft.
Weight: Variable (~400 lb)
Fighting Space: 5 ft. by 5 ft.
Reach: 5 ft.
Purchase DC: 36
Restriction: Res (+2)

Combat Statistics: A Medium Mech adds a +4 equipment bonus to a character’s Strength score. Depending on the material used, a Medium Mech has 50 bonus hit points, which are added to the character’s total and subtracted first when the character takes damage. It takes a –2 penalty on Hide checks.
Its reach is 5 feet, and its base speed is 30 feet.
Base Purchase DC: 36.
Equipment Slots: A Medium Mech has 6 equipment slots available. These slots are located as follows. The Helmet and Torso slots must be used for the cockpit 
Boots: 1 slot.
Helmet: 1 slot.
Left arm: 1 slot.
Right arm: 1 slot.
Shoulder: 1 slot
Torso: 1 slot.


----------



## Vehrec

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> *After checking the Wikipedia on WH40K Imp guns*... wasn´t THOSE supposed to not exist in this setting?



Dude, we have Evangelion in this setting.  The source of half the emo and wank in the amine comunity.  If we have Jesus Mecha, why draw the line THERE?

Medium mechs should have a requirement that all standard gear has to have the 'miniturized' gadget attached to it.  This allows for the space required for the user's arms, legs and other body parts.


----------



## Verec

Umm, that was me, sorry.  No clue why I had a second account.


----------



## Ravage_mk2

*Sorry for the delays, been a tad busy.*

**R.A.M. Inc. main HQ, Neo-Amestris**

A secretary approaches a man sitting near a teenaged boy in a wheel chair. Both the man and the boy seem to have the same haircut.

"Mr Gai? The department head will see you now. Follow me"

The man just nods as they follow the woman.

As the secretary closes the door to the department head's office when she leaves, she can't help wonder why SHE would want to see these two. Must be important...

G: "I'm surprised you could see us at such short notice Miss Rockbell, you must be a busy       woman"

R: "That's true, but your case is very interesting. I can't say for certain if R.A.M is up to the task..."

L: "If you can't help, then just say so! Don't beat around the bush!" the boy loudly interrupts.

G: "Lee!, show some respect!" Gai admonishes.

R: "No problem. I'm used to this. People can get quite viscious as they try coping with their loss" Miss Rockbell responds.

R: "As I was saying, I'm not certain if R.A.M. is up to the task, but we'll certainly try.
Normally, fitting these limbs is not hard, but you listed a very important requirement.
This "Chakra" must be able to get channeled through them.
This is something we have never done before" she continues.

G: "I feared as much"

R: "However, you stated that this Chakra is a combination of physical and spiritual energy.
As such, I've taken the liberty of contacting Dr Ri Kohran at Kanzaki Heavy Industries.
She's published some works in regard to spiritual energy and technology"

R: "I stressed the fact that I requested her help in finding a suitable substance, one that could channel this energy without being the size of a Kobu.
I doubt a large suit of armor is a suitable solution in your case"

L: "Definately not, it's bad enough I have to resort to these contraptions"

R: "Another common attitude to our works, but most clients have gotten used to them eventually"

G: "Unfortunately, that aspect won't matter much if they're not compatible"

R: "True, though Dr Kohran HAS found a substance that just MIGHT do the trick, or rather she's found someone who knows of such a substance"

G: "Who?"

R: "A person with ties to the Cephiran diplomat. Dr Kohran couldn't get the woman to give details.
Apparently the Cephiran diplomat should be the one to give these, or not"

G: "And where can we find this diplomat?"

R: "The Confederation of Magic. I'll try to get you two an appointment"

G: "Thank you. So, assuming this all works, how big would be the bill?"

R: "Well, as the young man here will be effectively fitted with 2 prototypes, I can probably file it under research costs on my budget" 

L: "That's generous, what's the catch?"

G: "Lee!"

R: "Sharp one. No catch. You just remind me of someone. Sadly I have more to do, so I fear you'll have to leave now."

G: "Thanks for going through all this trouble, let's hope it works out"

With that, Sensei Gai and Rock Lee leave the office of Winry Rockbell, head of research at the Rockbell Auto Mail Incorporated HQ in Neo-Amestris.
Hopefully one step closer to bringing Lee back in action.

Probably doesn't live up to my previous post of this kind, but I recently saw the ep where Rock Lee gets his arm and leg pulverized(as far as I can tell).
And felt sorry that the kid wouldn't be able to do something like that ever again.(He'd be a threat to mecha with punches and kicks like THAT)
I kind of figured Auto-Mail might work, assuming one finds something that can channel Chakra.


Rockbell Auto Mail Incorporate (R.A.M. Inc for short) is a relatively new company, tracing it's roots back to the "hours".

Many people, Fiction or otherwise, have been injured during the chaos. Sometimes, limbs were lost.
Winry and her grandma ran on overtime with the seemingly endless stream of new clients.

Winry's grandma was smart enough to see a business oppertunity when it shows itself.
With the money earned during the Hours, the old lady bought and opened what would eventually become Rockbell Auto Mail Incorporate.
They're even recognized by numerous medical institutions as a reliable and top notch company, though their practice of not using pain killers lost them a few points.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*CORPORATE PROFILE: ROCKBELL AUTO-MAIL INCORPORATED (R.A.M., Inc.)*​
*=Cybernetic Implant and Customization.*

-*Headquarters:* Neo-Amestris (New Central, former West Berlin).
*-Regional Offices:* Tokyo-1; Seattle, Washington; Denver, Colorado; San Francisco, CA; East Berlin, Germany; Madrid, Spain; Cardiff, England.
*-Majority Stockholders:* Winry and Pinako Rockbell, owning 45% of total stock.

*-Information:* The creation of R.A.M. is to owe to the extreme violence of the 23 Hours. Many people, Real and Fiction alike, were maimed beyond repair in the crossfire, and means to replace their lost limbs were sought quickly by both sides. But for Pre-Vanishing Humans and their resistance to magic, the only way to go was technology.
Rockbell Auto-Mail provided them with cheap replacements, and the orders were many, to the point of overtime.
And Pinako Rockbell saw a gold mine waiting to happen. Soon, she spent part of the small fortune they gained on buying and expanding a small factory, hiring and training mechanics and surgeons (and the occasional Implant Hack), and making research in alloys that could make the Auto-Mail less of an obstacle for magic-users.

And they succeeded. Rockbell Auto-Mail is not only the sole cybernetic company which implants didn’t got in the way of magic, they also are the only ones with a full-blown cooperation contract with Kanzaki Industries and the Confederation of Magic.

And although their implants are rather ‘low-tech’ in design (and their practice to make anesthesia-less surgeries downright making them lose points in the community), not one customer is complaining. Rockbell Auto-Mail is fully custom-made for each client, and maintains reliability throughout all but the most brutal of field treatments (Winry likes to say that she 'learned that from experience'). R.A.M. also provides a life-time replacement warranty and discount for modifications and refitting procedures.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Mini-tweak to the Garbage Truck completed.


----------



## Ravage_mk2

Nice that you've gone to the trouble of working out some of the details of R.A.M. Inc.

While part of the post might screw up a follow up post I had planned, we can always retcon.

I'll give more details when I have time.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*A New Faction.*

*THE FOUNDATION.*​
The pursuit of Law, Order and justice for all is a noble, but often low, down and dirty business, especially in Coreline. It is for this that The Foundation was formed.

*=Agenda: * To solve conflicts and see justice done, in an international range.
*=Structure: * Non-profit organization with special negotiators and specialists.
*=Symbol: * A black rook with eagle wings in front of a rising sun.
*=Most Common Allegiance: * Good, The Foundation.
*=Requisition Limit: * 35 (Restricted).

*OVERVIEW:*

What is now known as ‘The Foundation’ was originally two foundations: the Phoenix Foundation and the Foundation for Law And Government. Both of these non-profit foundations had a great amount of influence and aces up their sleeve in their respective home universes, but once they arrived in Coreline, they got the short end of the stick. They had no contacts, no influence, they were outgunned by most evil Factions and their respective ‘aces in the hole’  (or, at least, multiple Alternates of them) were killed in the crossfire.
90 weeks Post-Vanishing, the heads of these foundations (Peter Thornton and Devon Wilshire) met and discussed the facts before finding the solution: their foundations, alone, would be brutally trampled into extinction soon. Their best bet would be to join forces.
And so they did. Pretty soon after, the newly-reorganized, fusioned Foundation made its official contact with several governments, offering its services. And the governments accepted.
Now, The Foundation offers several services. They negotiate. They assist with researches. They provide free legal counsel. They even give out professional investigators to (lawful) groups that can’t afford to hire their own.
Its 80’s-TV-live-action-series ‘do-gooders’ against the dark new age… and at least, they’re doing it right.

*STRUCTURE:*

The Foundation is completely non-profit, with Thornton and Wilshire firmly at its head. The Foundation is divided into various groups, with their own heads which report directly to either of the Chairmen. These divisions are: Negotiation, Counseling, Research, Administrative and Operations. Administrative is the group in charge of keeping the Foundation running, while Research is composed mainly of tech support and scientific staff. Negotiation and Counseling are full of legal representatives and research assistants, while Operations is the Foundation’s field agent repository, assisting the other groups as the situation requires.

*BASES OF OPERATION:*

The Foundation’s main offices are located in a high-rise in downtown Minneapolis, with the ‘secondary’ HQ being a manor located in Oregon. The Foundation also has small field offices in several major cities of the United States and the world, as well as ‘bolt-hole trucks’ constantly moving throughout the country.

*RESOURCES: * 

The Foundation is non-profit, but its agents still have access to some serious technological and monetary resources (to say nothing of the literally hundreds of favors that people owe to the Foundation). All Foundation field agents are equipped with state-of-the-line (and modified with security programs and sat-links and the occasional A.I.) PDAs and laptops, capable of providing quick data updating from the field. As well, most Foundation-issue vehicles are modified slightly with bigger engines, light armor and encrypted link-ups to the Foundation’s databases.
Because one of the Foundation’s tenets is to ‘not kill, rather, bring the evildoer to his due justice’, the Foundation will NEVER fulfill any requests for lethal weaponry. Tasers, Tangler guns, Concussion weapons, CS or knock-out gas grenades and Stun lasers are the normal issue for weapons requests, as well as light and medium armors.
Most other requests (such as plane tickets, information searches and Foundation specialists) are fulfilled as quickly as possible by the closest field office.
(NOTE FOR GMs: A dark secret here, boys: The Foundation obtains most of its funding from two places, Number One being thru patents other companies use (a good deal of vehicle-mounted A.I. systems owing the Knight Industries Two Thousand), and Number Two being that the Offices sometimes slip them a check under the table (because they help good Factions). This latter one is only known by Pete, who sworn secrecy to Belldandy).

*INVOLVING THE HEROES:*

The Foundation is always searching for justice to be served, be it by helping people who make justice or by ‘getting where it was not wanted’. An employee of the Foundation could serve as a source of advice, a helping hand, and a compass.
Heroes that serve the Foundation will most probably be field agents, serving in different capacities. The Foundation is always in need of negotiators, field researchers (read ‘CSIs’) and experts. Their research assignments are occasionally falling short of outright espionage, and PCs could just as easily be trying to prevent them from succeeding as they could be helping them.

*USING THE FOUNDATION:*

The Foundation is there to try to fit two incongruous Fiction niches together: on one side, the archetypical ‘be all, do all’ goody-two-shoes secret agency that was so common in the Cold War era fiction, and on the other side, the more recent-Fiction ‘seat of their pants and struggling to stay on the path’ secret faction.
PCs are very likely to clash with The Foundation on a number of principles, as well as find their objectives very compatible with their own.
The Foundation, as well, has a very useful hook for adventures in that its clients are potentially anywhere on the planet. PCs might have to go on a world-wide hunt for a specific clue to win a case.
And finally, there’s the ‘blast from the past’ angle. Both Foundations, before fusioning, had a number of enemies and ‘aces in the hole’ and their own contacts waiting to call a favor, that the other Foundation’s personnel might still not know about.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*GENOM CORPORATION GL-JR06 ‘RAIN OF FIRE’ MINI-GRENADE LAUNCHER.*

*Damage: *By Grenade Type.
*Critical: *-.
*Damage Type: *By Grenade Type.
*Range Increment: *60 ft.
*Rate of Fire: *S, A.
*Weight: *15 lbs.
*Magazine: *9 Int.
*Size: *Large.
*Purchase DC: *21. 
*Restriction: *Mil (+3).

The ‘Rain Of Fire’ Mini-Grenade Launcher is Genom Corporation’s first Coreline-made weapons design, released soon after the Nerima Riots. Rifle-sized, and threatening in looks (but not so much as to gain a ‘bonus’, so much like DiggersTech and SalCo. designs). It is bullpup-designed, loaded with magazines of mini-grenades thru its buttstock (the user’s manual heavily recommends using the same type of grenade). The design also has a small LED counter of how many grenades are remaining (and if the grenades are Genom-made, it also says what kind is loaded).
The ‘Rain of Fire’’ s climb to fame in Coreline militaries comes from the fact that it has a three-round-burst mode, capable of seeding the battlefield with large amounts of tear gas or explosives in a short time. Because of this, Genom has had obtained large orders of the launcher.
(*RULES: *The weapon has a three-round burst setting. When used with the Burst Fire Feat, it fires three grenades at once and can only be used with three grenades left in the weapon. This setting does not grant the ability to make burst fire attacks without the Feat. As well, any thrown grenades must roll independently for deviation, but otherwise follow all normal rules).

*DIGGERS TECHNOLOGIES M-69FW ‘KEEP OUT!’ PLASMA GRENADE.*

*Damage: *4d6.
*Critical: *-.
*Damage Type: *Energy*.
*Burst Radius: *5 ft.
*Reflex DC: *15.
*Range Increment: *10 ft.
*Size: *Tiny.
*Weight: *1 lb.
*Purchase DC: *18.
*Restriction: *Mil (+3).
*This weapon deals damage of a non-specific energy type that is not subject to energy resistance.

The Diggers Sisters (or rather, Brianna) again surprise with a design that combines comic-book ingenuity, high technology and not a small amount of ‘gun-nut’ dementia.
Even though plasma grenade technology in and of itself is quite common on Coreline (and even more common off-world), what makes the ‘Keep Out’ grenade unlike any other grenade out there was that it was designed for area denial. Once it explodes, the internal plasma core remains burning for a short time, making anything that considers to attack thru the ‘flames’ to be damaged. Typically, groups equipped with the ‘Keep Out’ grenade throw them into small doorways, corridors or vents, where they can be most effective.
Rules-wise, after exploding, the plasma remains burning for an additional 1d8 rounds. Any object that tries to pass thru the affected square receives 4d6 (Energy) damage.

*SALUSIAN COMPANY M-96FW ‘FIRESTORM’ FIREFLUSH GRENADE.*

*Damage: *3d6.
*Critical: *-.
*Damage Type: *Fire.
*Burst Radius: *10 ft.
*Reflex DC: *15.
*Range Increment: *10 ft.
*Size: *Small.
*Weight: *2 lb.
*Purchase DC: *18.
*Restriction: *Mil (+3).

The release of the FireStorm grenade was (analists say) just an attempt by SalCo. to show that they could develop an area-denial grenade as well as DiggersTech could, and even more ‘nasty’, if possible.
Maybe that’s why they decided not to go for plasma, and instead focused on Fireflush grenade technology and making the chemical agents longer-burning. This results in a less powerful grenade than the ‘Keep Out!’, but a larger area denial ratio and longer duration, as well as overall cheaper production costs (keeping it on the same cost than a normal Fireflush grenade). People who buy the FireStorm grenade usually are people (military, mercenaries and the occasional F-SWTI team) that have to worry with high-mobility targets such as Narutoverse Ninjas.
Rules-wise, after exploding, the Fireflush’s chemicals remain burning for an additional 1d10 rounds. Any object that tries to pass thru the affected area (burst radius), receives 3d6 (Fire) damage and might catch on fire as well.

And a New Feat:

*KNOCKOUT PUNCH*

You have learned that a quick strike at the start of combat can sometimes avoid a fight altogether.
*PreRequisites: *Brawl, Base Attack Bonus 3+ or higher.
*Benefit: *When making your first unarmed attack in a round against an opponent who is no more than two size categories larger than you, treat a successful attack as a critical hit. This damage is nonlethal.
*Special: *Even if you have the ability to treat unarmed damage as lethal damage, the damage from the Knockout Punch is always nonlethal.


----------



## Ravage_mk2

*Since the Alt Eisen is only 1 half of a golden duo...*

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/4/47/Ptx-007-03c.jpg

Official name: Gespenst MK II Custom
Commonly accepted name: Weissritter

Size: Huge (-2 Size Mod)
Superstructure: Duralloy
Armor: Resilium
Armor Penalty: -5.
Strength Bonus: +16.
Speed: Land: 40 ft. Flight: 150(Average), max fuel range 1000
Hit Points: 200.
Hardness: 15.
Bonus to Defense: +6.
Reach: 10 ft.
Dexterity Penalty: —.
Hide penalty: -8
Base Purchase DC: 44?

Standard Equipment Package:
Class II Sensor System (Visor)
Cockpit (Back and Torso)
Comm. System (no slots)
Life Support System (Belt)
Jet Pack (Boots)
Jet Assist Wings (Shoulders)

Weapons package:
"Split Missile" (back**)
"Beamcannon" (Left Arm)
"Oxtongue Rifle" (Hand Held)

Weapon Stats:
"Beamcannon", based on the Corona Microwave Beam stats. 5d6 Fire.(Laser)
"Oxtongue Rifle", treated as M-21 Autolaser 8d6 Fire.
"Split Missile", based on the M-55 Crud Rocket Launcher. 10d6 Piercing, Reflex DC 17.

Companion unit to the Alt Eisen / Gespent mark III, the Weissritter's role as aeriel recon, aerial combat and sniper complements the Alt's ground warfare payload.

The Alt Eisen and Weissritter are Dr Marion Radom's crowning designs in her home universe.(SRT: Original Generation 1) At present, only a single copy of either design exists. 

These are piloted by Kyosuke Nanbu and Excellen Browning, members of the EFA's ATX Team.(not the Eureka 7 EFA)
Dr Radom has no doubt that both designs will be put in production on Coreline.

**= Helmet Slot replaced with extra Back slot.


----------



## Ravage_mk2

Anything with a * is from the Mecha Crusade book.

http://www.nlgaming.com/games/4181/thumbs/Kyosuke.jpg

Kyosuke Nanbu:

Male Human Strong Hero 3 / Mecha Shock Trooper* 7(MST) : CR 10
Medium-size humanoid (Human)
HD 3d8+6 plus 7d10+14; hp 57; Mas 14
Init +2; Spd 30 ft.; Defense 19, touch 19, flat-footed 17 (+2 Dex, +7 class)
BAB +10; Grap +13; Atk +13 melee (1d4+3, unarmed strike)
Full Atk +10/+5 melee (1d4+3, unarmed strike)
FS 5 ft. by 5 ft.
SV Fort +9 Ref +5, Will +3;
AP 20;
Rep +3

Str 16, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 8.

Occupation: Military (Knowledge Tactics, Pilot)

Skills: (could use some help here, not very good at making D20 Modern/Future chars)

Feats:
HD(4): Mecha Operation*, Cleave, Def. Mart. Arts., Alpha Strike
Race(1): Confident
Bonus: Simple Weapon Prof.(Strong 1), Comb. Mart. Arts(Military), Power Attack(strong 2)
Mecha Weapon Proficiency(MST1), Weapon Focus: Revolver Stake(MST1), Elusive Target(MST5)

Talent: Melee Smash, Improved Melee Smash.

MST Class Abilities:
MST 2: Weapon Specialization: Revolver Stake
MST 3: Extra Melee Damage
MST 4: Knockdown
MST 6: Improved Grab
MST 7: Topple

http://www.theempire.com.au/images/2006-03-03/Super Robot Wars - 1to8 Excellen Browning AF.jpg

Excellen Browning:

Female Human Fast Hero 3 / Mecha Ace 7* (MA): CR 10
Medium-size humanoid (Human)
HD 3d8+6 plus 7d10+14; hp 57; Mas 14
Init +3; Spd 30 ft.; Defense 21, touch 21, flat-footed 18 (+3 Dex, +8 class)
BAB +7; Grap +1; Atk +6 melee (1d4+3, unarmed strike)
Full Atk +6/+1 melee (1d4+3, unarmed strike)
FS 5 ft. by 5 ft.
SV Fort +5 Ref +10, Will +6;
AP 20;
Rep +5

Str 8, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 14.

Occupation: Military (Knowledge Tactics, Pilot)

Skills: (see above)

Feats: 
HD(4): Dodge, Point Blank Shot, Shot on the Run, Improved Maneuvrability*
Race(1): Mecha Operation*
Bonus:
Simple Weapon Prof (Fast 1), Personal Firearms Prof(Military), Mobility(Fast 2)

Talents: Evasion, Opportunist

MA Class Abilities:
MA1: Mecha Dodge
MA3: Fly-By-Attack
MA5: Evasive Action
MA6: Familiarity +3
MA7: Instinctive Maneuverability

I hope I've done Kyosuke and Excellen justice.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well, I think you did. The stats do need the skills (and Heaven knows that I'm sometimes clumsy with them), but hey, aside from that, they're good.

Speaking of Eureka Seven, I need some help statting the mechas of it.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*A New Adventure idea.*

*INCOMING WAVE.*

*TIMELINE: * 190 Weeks Post-Vanishing.
*LOCATION: * Cangaroo Island, Australia.

*SITUATION: * The Earth Fed. 25th is getting ready for its first major strike outside of the Outback. Dewey, in his ever-insane tactical mindset, has located one place where he thinks there wil be a large number of subjects for 'collection' in his anti-Corallian studies.

This location is Cangaroo Island, and the first-ever Coreline-located Reffing competition, sponsored by DiggersTech and covered by _ray=out_. All the major names of the hoverboarding sport will be there, including Gekkostate.

And everybody is in the way of a massive attack involving KLFs.

*HOOKS:* The PCs might be part of the _ray=out_ (or some other magazine) reporting team, participants to the tournament, or plainly people who came along (or policemen assigned to keep order on the place).

*DEVELOPMENT:* The tournament itself is pretty 'simple' on its own: to ride Cangaroo Island's waves (or rather, to hover inches above them and try not to get wiped out). The PCs will have plenty of oportunities to speak to other Reffers and make an impression.
When the KLFs attack, they will hit the place with everything they have: they will down any vehicles that are not on the ground, disable those that are, and fire into the crowd. Observant PCs might notice that the KLFs are not actively trying to hurt anybody, but to corral them in tight groups.
Right after they corral them, they will net them and take the groups with more exotic Fiction species with them.
The PCs have several ways to counter-attack (heavy weapons, if they have them, go kamikaze with one of the many vehicles lying around, rally the people).

*REWARDS:* Regardless of what the PCs might do, it's quite possible that the KLFs might leave with at least one group of people for the Cuckoos to study. But the PCs might be able to save a number of people anyway, and make an impression.

Timeline-wise, after this, there's a second tournament opened right on Ayres Rock, and from then on, both of them are guarded with heavy Anti-Air weaponry.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Thinking about 'Bleach' here, I recently found a Template for portraying Bleach-verse Shinigami.

Which makes me think of this: since Coreline is plagued with supernatural threats of many natures, the Shinigami as seen in the series (trained for a relative 300 Earth years in an academy) are actually starting to become a smaller breed, since, in order to bolster their numbers, they are doing like Rukia and 'deputizing' a lot of people.

And these people, as capable as they try to select them, sometimes are not quite comfortable with the whole thing with the Hakamas and the Zanpakutos and replace them with body armor and (phased-out) firepower.

This has divided the Soul Society in two major factions: the 'tradicionalist' Society, with people like Byakuya Kuchiki and 'sticking to their guns', and the 'modernist' Society, with people like Rukia and Ichigo and the teched-out, sometimes-anarchistic, 'deputized' Shinigamis.

"'Cause I wanna be Anarchy,
It's the only way to be...."


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Here is the Template, as is (and it's a little high-powered, methinks).

Of course, I need help in sawing some things off.

-----------

"Shinigami" is an acquired template that can be added to any giant, humanoid or monstrous humanoid. The creature (referred to hereafter as the base creature) must have a Charisma score of at least 6. 

A Shinigami uses all the base creature’s statistics and special abilities except as noted here. 

Size and Type
The creature’s type changes to Outsider. Do not recalculate the creature’s base attack bonus, saves, or skill points. It gains the incorporeal subtype. Size is unchanged. 

Armor Class
Natural armor is the same as the base creature’s but applies only to ethereal encounters. It also gains a deflection bonus equal to its Charisma modifier or +1, whichever is higher.

Special Attacks
A Shinigami retains all the special attacks of the base creature. It also gains the Zanpaktou special attack

Zanpaktou (Su)
The Shinigami can manifest a spiritual Katana (which they gain automatic proficiency with) from their own life essence as a free action. It deals damage as a normal Katana, but gains a bonus on attack and damage equal to their Charisma bonus.

Special Qualities
A ghost has all the special qualities of the base creature as well as those described below.

Abilities
Str +4; Dex +6; Con +2; Int +0; Wis +2; Cha +6;

Environment
Any, often as base creature. 

Organization
Solitary, Squad (5-8), or Division (12-20). 

Challenge Rating
Same as the base creature +4.

Level Adjustment
Same as the base creature +7.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*CORPORATE PROFILE: CAPSULE CORPORATION.*​
*-Headquarters:* Tokyo-1, Japan.
*-Regional Offices:* Seattle, Washington; Denver, Colorado; Minneapolis, Minnesota; New York City, NY; Madrid, Spain; London, England.
*-Majority Stockholders:* Dr. Delemont Briefs, Bulma Briefs and Trunks Briefs, owning (collectively) 57% of total stock.

*-Information:* In their home universe, Capsule Corporation is the premiere megacorporation of the planet, producing and/or licensing everything from house electrodomestics to (literal) rocket science to weapons systems to cybernetics. In Coreline, they have had to fight off lots of bad P.R. that has come forth from the fact that a good deal of their managing arm is either composed of Saiyans or Saiyan sympathizers.
Capsule Corp. climbed to the position it is now on Coreline because of its trademark product: the Hoi-Hoi Capsules. Their technology of ‘capsular hyper-compression’ is, insofar, unparalled by any other company on the planet, and it has been this which has made other companies lease the Hoi-Hoi Capsule technology.

In payment, not only has Capsule Corporation been able to use their facilities to create their own products, but the companies produce a number of special systems just for them, such as replicated technology from the DBZ Universes.

*Rules of Hoi-Hoi Capsules:*

A Hoi-Hoi Capsule is a Tiny-sized object, a canister with a button on top and a label sticker on the side, color-coded as follows (these items as well, have the GM’s call of what they can be full of):

Blue: Storage Items (Empty).
Green: Storage Item (full of Rations).
Green with Red Cross: Storage Item (full of medical supplies).
Green with white bullet: Storage Item (full at least 4 or 5 extra mags or 2 extra belts-only standard ammo).
Red: Weapons.
Orange: Structure Package (see below).
Yellow with one white bar: Vehicle (bike, skates, surfboard, canoe) pre-loaded with safety gear.
Yellow with two white bars: Vehicle (common vehicle (motorbike, van, sedan, truck) pre-loaded with a tank full of gas and one emergency kit in the glove compartment/trunk/saddle).

To activate the capsules, one must simply press the button and throw the capsule away. The capsule will then ‘explode’ one (gear) or two (vehicles and structures) rounds later, releasing the item (and anyone who is still in the same place where they deploy must make saves as if the things fell on them). As well, the items have a button to return them to their capsule form. Once pressed, the item will super-compress back after 10 rounds (and anything living still inside it will have to make a Fort save, DC 25, or be crushed. Any objects remain untouched).

*Capsulized Items: *
Capsule Corporation offers the following items in capsule form:

*Storage:*
*-Capsule Corp. Storage Item Alpha:* An empty back-pack made of high-quality fibers. It’s water-resistant and has internal and external pockets for easy classification. Purchase DC: 12.
*-Capsule Corp. Storage Item Beta:* A Patrol Box. Purchase DC: 11.
*-Capsule Corp. Storage Item Gamma:* A 10 lb.-capacity Aluminum Travel Case with an Average-quality combination lock. Can be chosen to be refrigerated at no extra cost. Purchase DC: 13.

*Weapons:*
These weapons all come pre-loaded with one full magazine of standard ammo.

-Beretta 92F (PDC: 18).
-Colt M1911 (PDC: 17).
-Glock 17 (PDC: 20).
-Ingram MAC-10 (PDC: 17).
-Uzi (PDC: 20).
-HK MP5-K (PDC: 21).
-AK-47 (PDC: 17).
-M-4 Carbine (PDC: 18).
-Mossberg 500 (PDC: 17).
-M-60 (PDC: 23).
-Metal Baton (PDC: 10).
-Tonfa (PDC: 8).
-Nunchaku (PDC: 5).

*Structure Packages:*
Capsule Corporation also sells a set of housings with enough items inside them for short-term use (essentially turning them into massive camp tents). Almost all of the structures are made of high-resistance aluminum, which affords for cheap mass production, as well as all items being standardized. They are all designed, without exception, in a round-tent fashion with massive ‘CAPSULE CORP.’ logos painted on the sides, as well as gunmetal gray in color.
*-Structure Package Alpha: *a one-man tent complete with sleeping bag, battery lamp, propane kitchenette, survival knife, 12 trail rations, 5 chemical light sticks and one emergency medical kit. Purchase DC: 33.
*-Structure Package Beta:* A small, one-multipurpose room, one-bathroom house, complete with sofa bed, wind-up radio/flashlight, battery color TV, propane kitchenette, 24 field rations, one flare gun with 6 flares, a machete and three medical kits. Purchase DC: 35.
*-Structure Package Gamma:* A small house with one bedroom, one multipurpose room and one bathroom, complete with CB radio, AM/FM radio, a small TV, a sofa bed, a battery lamp, a propane kitchenette, 36 field rations, a machete, a gunrack with one M5 Scout Rifle and an additional box of ammo for each type, and five medical kits.  Purchase DC: 39.
*-Structure Package Delta: *A large, two-story house with two bedrooms, one multi-purpose room, one fully equipped kitchen and entertainment center, as well as a CB radio, two walkie-talkies, a GPS, one satellite phone, two floodlights, a flare gun with 6 flares, 5 chemical light sticks, a machete, 48 field rations, a gunrack with one Mossberg 500 shotgun and an additional box of ammo and eight medical kits. Purchase DC: 41.

*Getting your Capsulized Items.*

(The following Capsulization system is quoted verbatim from the ‘D20 Dragon Ball Z’ D20 Modern conversion, located here: http://www.angelfire.com/games3/possabilities/d20_Section.html .)

*Storage Items
+Small:* Small storage items include things the size of a backpack up to things the size of a child’s toy box.  A cooler that one would take on camping trips is one such storage item.  Items of this size have an additional Purchase DC of +2 (applied to the PDC of the selected Storage Item).
*+Medium:* Medium storage items include things the size of a hope chest, or trunk, up to a normal refrigerator.  The additional Purchase DC for items of this size to be capsulized is +4.
*+Large:* This is generally the limit to a Storage Item’s size without it becoming a structure.  Items of this size include some types of large refrigerators, trailers, garbage bins, and anything that occupies an entire 5ft. area or 5ft by 10ft area.  The additional Purchase DC for things of this size is +6.
+Anything larger than Large has a Purchase DC increase of +2 to the previous amount.

*Structures & Vehicles*
+In the d20 Book listed under “Life Styles” in the “Equipment” section, there is a table outlining the Purchase DC for different types of housing.  To get Capsulized versions of each of these types of housing, go down the list and add a cumulative +5 to the Purchase DC of each.  So if you want a home the size of a Small Condo to be Capsulized it would have an overall Purchase DC of 33, while if you wanted one the size of a Large Condo it would have a Purchase DC of 40.
+Most capsule homes, not to mention most homes in general in DBZ are round in shape and have plenty of windows.  Additionally anything that is put into a home that is capsulized remains there when the home is returned to its original state.  Nothing is damaged or anything.
+A small note.  Any character with a Capsule home should have insurance for it.  Capsule Corp. offers this, with Capsules scanned when bought and everything in the home accounted for when the policy is drawn up.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*NEW FEAT:* *Photographic Memory.*
You have perfect recall of everything you’ve experienced.
*PreRequisite:* Int 15+.
*Benefit:* You  can recall everything you’ve seen, read ir experienced perfectly. If you forget some detail your character should remember, you can ask the GM to remind you. You get a +2 bonus on any skill rolls for which rote memorization is useful (at the GM’s judgment).
*

NEW FACTION:

THE KNIGHTS OF THE TRUE TIMELINE.​*

Everything about them is unknown. What they came from. Where are they going. What are their capabilities.
What is known is that they are the most vile bunch of bastards out there. And that they will not stop –ever- until they’re dead.

*Agenda:* To correct ‘the mistake’ that is the existence of the Multiverse.
*Structure:* Terrorist organization separated in cells.
*Symbol:* Silhouette of two clocks, one of which is crossed out with a black line.
*Most Common Allegiance:* The Knights of the True Timeline.
*Requisition Limit:* 50 (Military, Illegal).

The Knights of the True Timeline is a collection of zealots which are joined together in one single belief: that the existence of parallel universes is wrong, and which must be corrected by any means necessary.
And this correction they make by eliminating any factors that would deviate one specific timeline from its ‘parent’. Technology is destroyed, people are killed, characters are brainwashed and/or brutally convinced to stay on a certain path. For this, they have access to incredibly advanced technology and resources, which vary greatly from cell to cell.

The changes that happened in Coreline, they believe, is the greatest affront that has ever happened, which requires supplemental ‘cleansing’, innocents be damned. Their first official act in Coreline was the destruction of part of suburban Surrey to eliminate an Alternate of Vernon Dursely that had become an anti-magic spokesman. This attempt killed Dursely, his family, and 100 other people, as well as injuring thousands more. Their agenda after that has been of major street lynchings punctuated by the occasional attempt. No intelligence agency has been able to infiltrate the organization, no cell knows the specifics of all others, and any attempt to capture a cell alive has been rewarded with the cell members killing themselves.

One thing that the Knights don’t know, or don’t seem to care about, is that their attempts to ‘correct’ the timelines have done nothing but to create more deviations, in essence creating a vicious circle.

(*NOTE FOR GMs:* The KOTT is supposed to be the mysterious, 'do all, be all, watch all' bad guys of this setting. There's no target they cannot reach, no technology they don't experiment with, no mercy to be attained from them, and all of their members fight to the death. Encounters with the KOTT's members, be them the point of an adventure or a random encounter, should be disturbing to the Player Characters and, in some way, rewarding, be it from the fact that they are wiping out full-blown scum or the fact that all of the KOTT's members have top-of-the-line gear to loot).

*NEW CLASS:*

*PREACHER*​
What a Preacher is, in Coreline, switches between cults. Some of them are conmen of some kind, some of them have heard a higher calling, and depending on the cult a Preacher might be one more powerless cog in the machine or a large-caliber leader.
What they all have in common is that they combine a prompt use of vocabulary, pouring on the charisma and fingering to rouse the masses into doing what’s necessary at the time.
Select this class if you want your character to present an aura of righteousness and rouse the masses into whatever fits his whims.

The earliest a character can enter the Preacher advanced class is via the Dedicated hero basic class.

*Requirements*
To qualify as a Preacher, a character must fulfill the following criteria.
*Skills:* Knowledge (theology and philosophy) 6 ranks, Sense Motive 6 ranks.
*Feat:* Trustworthy.
*Special:* An allegiance to a specific religious faith.

*Class Information*
*Hit Die:* 1d6 + Con modifier.
*Action Points:* 6 + ½ character level, rounded down, every time the character attains a new level in this class.
*Class Skills:* The Preacher’s class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are: Concentrate (Con), Craft (visual art, writing) (Int), Decipher Script (Int), Diplomacy (Cha), Gather Information (Cha), Handle Animal (Cha), Knowledge (arcane lore, behavioral sciences, civics, current events, history, popular culture, theology and philosophy) (Int), Perform (act, sing, stand-up) (Cha), Profession (Wis), Read/Write Language (none), Research (Int), Sense Motive (Wis), Speak Language (none), Treat Injury (Wis).
*Skill Points at Each Level:* 7 + Int modifier.

*Table: The Preacher*
Level--	BAB--	Fort--	Ref--	Will--	Features--	Defence--	Reputation
1st--	+0--	+1--	+1--	+2--	Sermon--	+0--	+1
2nd--	+1--	+2--	+2--	+3--	Righteous fury--	+1--	+1
3rd--	+1--	+2--	+2--	+3--	Bonus feat--	+1--	+1
4th--	+2--	+2--	+2--	+4--	Talk down (one target)--	+1--	+2
5th--	+2--	+3--	+3--	+4--	Divine favour--	+2--	+2
6th--	+3--	+3--	+3--	+5--	Bonus feat--	+2--	+2
7th--	+3--	+4--	+4--	+5--	Talk down (multiple targets)--	+2--	+3
8th--	+4--	+4--	+4--	+6--	Motivate the flock--	+3--	+3
9th--	+4--	+4--	+4--	+6--	Bonus feat--	+3--	+3
10th--	+5--	+5--	+5--	+7--	Talk down (all targets)--	+3--	+4

*Class Features*
The following features pertain to the Preacher advanced class.

*Sermon*
A Preacher holds great influence with those of the same allegiance. Beginning at 1st level, a Preacher gains a +4 bonus on all Charisma-based skill checks when dealing with members of his allegiance.

*Righteous Fury*
A 2nd level Preacher may launch into a Righteous Fury, where divine or spiritual inspiration lends him strength. For a number of rounds equal to the Preacher’s class level, he may use his Charisma or Wisdom modifier (whichever is higher) instead of his Strength modifier when making melee attacks, ability checks, or skill checks. The Preacher may use the Righteous Fury ability a number of times per day equal to his Wisdom modifier (minimum of once).

*Bonus Feats*
At 3rd, 6th, and 9th level, the Preacher gains a bonus feat. The bonus feat must be selected from the following list, and the Preacher must meet all of the prerequisites of the feat to select it.
Attentive, Combat Expertise, Creative, Defensive Martial Arts, Educated, Heroic Surge, Horse Trading, Improved Disarm, Iron Will, Medical Expert, Renown, Studious.

*Talk Down*
A Preacher of 4th level or higher can talk his way out of trouble. Either prior to the start of hostilities or during combat, the character can talk down a single opponent within 30 feet of his position. The target must be able to understand the Preacher. That opponent immediately stops fighting and reverts to an indifferent attitude regarding the Preacher and the situation in general. Any hostile action directed at the opponent by the Preacher or by an ally of the Preacher allows the opponent to act as he sees fit.
	To initiate this talent, the Preacher must spend a full-round action talking to his opponent. The opponent must make a Will save (DC 10 + Preacher’s class level + Preacher’s Charisma modifier). If the save fails, the opponent stops fighting. If the save succeeds, the opponent continues as normal.
	At 7th level, a Preacher can talk down a number of opponents equal to 1 + his Charisma modifier (minimum 1).  The opponents must still be within 30 feet of his position.
	At 10th level, the range extends to 60 feet and covers all opponents who can hear and understand the Preacher’s voice.

*Divine Favor*
Starting at 5th level, whenever a Preacher spends 1 action point to improve the result of a die roll, he rolls one more action die than his level would normally allow. The Preacher selects the highest die roll to add to his d20 roll.

*Motivate the Flock*
Through an inspirational prayer, the Preacher can urge the faithful to great deeds. If an 8th level Preacher spends one minute speaking and exhorting fellow members of his allegiance, all of those members within 60 feet of the Preacher gain a +2 morale bonus to all skill checks, ability checks, and saving throws for a number of rounds equal to the Preacher’s class level. In order to receive this bonus, a character must be able to both see and hear the Preacher during the entire minute of his motivational speech. The Preacher may use this ability a number of times per day equal to his Charisma modifier with a minimum of once per day.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

A small EDIT note here: I added a quote to Gendo Ikari.

Aside from that, here's a couple of new things...

*KOTT ‘BOLA GRENADE’.*







*Damage:* 4d6.
*Critical:* -.
*Damage Type:* Slashing.
*Burst Radius:* 5 ft.
*Reflex DC:* 15.
*Range Increment: *10 ft.
*Size:* Small.
*Weight:* 2 lb.
*Purchase DC: *15.
*Restriction:* Illegal (+4).

A sadistic weapon used by KOTT ‘Correctors’, it was specifically made to kill any escaping targets. At first sight the ‘Bola Grenade’ is a metal ‘stick grenade’, but once deployed, chains extend from the central handle to expose that the grenade side and the lower part of the handle are actually weights on opposite sides of it. A pre-set timer avoids the user from being blown up as he winds up his throw.

As a rule, an ‘undeployed’ Bola Grenade is no different from a standard grenade in use. Once deployed, a Bola Grenade is a ranged weapon that can be used to entangle a Small or larger opponent. First, you make a ranged touch attack against the target. The target must be at least 10 feet away, as the Bola Grenade cannot be used against adjacent opponents. If the attack roll succeeds, the target is entangled. A target can free itself from the bolas as a full-round action or make an Escape Artist check (DC 15) on its turn to escape from the bolas as an attack action. The Bola Grenade’s chain has 15 hit points and can be broken with a successful Strength check (DC 20) as a full-round action.

If you entangle a creature with the bolas, you may attempt to trip it on your next attack. A failed trip with bolas does not allow the target to make a trip attack against you.

The Bola Grenade’s timer can be pre-set once deployed to a maximum of 5 rounds. If undeployed, the grenade will explode on the round after, like other grenades.

*KOTT ‘LANCER’ ASSAULT RIFLE.
5.56mm. Assault Rifle.*






*Damage: *2d8.
*Critical:* 20.
*Damage Type:* Ballistic.
*Range Increment:* 80ft.
*Rate of Fire:* S,A.
*Weight:* 12 lbs.
*Magazine:* 40 Box.
*Size:* Large.
*Purchase DC:* 20. 
*Restriction: *Mil (+3).
*RULES:* This weapon has the ‘Alternate Weapon’ Gadget attached to it, and so, it cannot be added to it again.

Sadistic in looks, this is the standard-issue assault rifle to the KOTT ‘Corrector’ teams. Recently, a number of them had been acquired by Genom Corporation (by bribing evidence locker clerks, since not even they want to deal with the Knights), replicated and sold as the M-1775 ‘Lancer’ CQC Assault Rifle.
It comes equipped with an underbarrel Chainsword (D20 Future Gear, pg. 13). 


*NEW RACE:

GAINAXVERSE ATLANTEANS (adapted from Ronin Arts’ ‘Occult Heroes’).​*










This particular version of the Altlanteans is the one seen in the Gainax series ‘Secret of Blue Water’. Although the sole examples of this race are two of the series’ main characters (which were not the best examples), and the rest of the race itself has been believed extinct since the late 1800s, multiple fanfic authors have thought otherwise.
When the Vanishing happened, the CLULESS Virus had full access to their thoughts and their notes, to their desires to see this race (or, at least, this vision of the race) to still be alive.
And so, it happened. Several civilian cruise ships that were out on the ocean at the time reported the landing of humongous red ships that then turned into ‘moving islands’ (even though no military, Fiction or otherwise, could confirm these sightings). Some time after that, semi-mechanical PsiCrystals started to appear in the open market from a number of small Mediterranean companies.

And sometime after that, an organization calling itself ‘Neo Atlantis’ started to wreak havoc on the areas of Africa that weren’t part of the Pan-African Nation, mostly those on the coastlines.

The rest of the race denies their connections to this organization wholeheartedly (especially since, in their opinion, the organization is full of ‘black sheep’), but those NeoAtlans out there think just like the NeoAtlans of the series did, in that the Human race is nothing but slaves to the Atlanteans, and they must be conquered.

A Gainaxverse Atlantean is no different appearance-wise from a normal human, even though they look Mediterranean, with deep tanned skin, dark hair (of blues or blacks) and brown, black or jade eyes. Their main difference is their psionic aptitude, which enables them to control their bodies greatly (every Gainaxverse Atlantean is taught how to do this from childhood, even if they receive no further psionic training).

Personality-wise, Gainaxverse Atlanteans are self-confident and slightly aloof. Those Gainaxverse Atlanteans that are ‘evil’ see mankind as ‘sub-human’, while those who are ‘good’, while pleasant to stay around, can still present a paternalistic attitude. Both sides treasure knowledge and the power of the mind greatly.

Gainaxverse Atlanteans have colonies in South and Central America and in the North Atlantic.

*RACIAL STATISTICS:*

*Type: *Humanoid.
*Size:* Medium.
*Ability Modifiers:* -2 Charisma.
*Base Speed: *30 ft.
*Naturally Psionic:* Gainaxverse Atlanteans gain 2 bonus power points at 1st Level. This benefit does not grant them the ability to manifest powers unless they gain that ability through another source, such as levels in a psionic class.
*Resistance (Su):* Gainaxverse Atlanteans can use psionic energy to increase their resistance to various forms of attack. A Gainaxverse Atlantean can spend 1 power point to gain a +4 racial bonus on saving throws until the beginning of her next action. This Supernatural ability can be used at any time-even on another creature’s turn.
*Resilience (Su):* When a Gainaxverse Atlantean takes damage, she can spend power points to reduce its severity. She can reduce the damage she is about to take by 2 hit points for every 1 power point she spends. This Supernatural ability can be used at any time-even on another creature’s turn.
*Repletion (Su): *A Gainaxverse Atlantean can sustain her body without need of food or water. If she spends 1 power point, a Gainaxverse Atlantean does not need to eat or drink for 24 hours.
*Level Adjustment:* +0.


----------



## Verec

"These so called knights are nothing more than thugs.  Thugs with a bad reason to be going around beating the  out of people, and a peculiar brand of madness.  What other sense do their actions make?  They went mad, or were driven there, and sombody gathered them up into these cells.  Trust me, they aren't just blind pigs scavenging in the dark.  There's a mind there, directing their actions.  I've seen it before, this kind of focus.  In Mordor."  -An alt of Samwise Gamgee, talking about the mysteries surrounding the KOTT.

Me, I see them as a poorly thought out cover for some deeper plot.  There is no way to determine a 'true timeline', not given quantum theory.  Their very existance, even just watching events has changed them.  So it's rather obvious to me that they are a. dumb or b. brainwashed.

Also, I've noticed that a few of the more recent shows to make the list are. . . shall I say, Post-apocalypse?  Meaning they couldn't have had anywhere near the influence that they have today?  Seriously, in 2001, where was the Bleach manga?  NeoBSG woouldn't be seen by the world until 2003.  There must be some kind of effect that was able to pick up on fandoms that didn't exist yet, fiction en potientia as it were.  Then, it made these possible futures of entertainment into realities.  Or at the very least, shadows of realities.

Now if only there was a ruleset for the Avatar world that I liked. . . Then I could stat Azula and add her to Akatsuki.


----------



## Ravage_mk2

As I'm not so sure that +7 Level Adjustment on a Shinigami is correct(looks underpowered to me, though I'm no expert).
I've taken a look at the template by "Savage Species" standards.(D&D book specificly ment for playing unusual characters, and figuring out LA)
Feel free to have someone on the wizards boards double check, as I said I have fairly little experience with non standard characters(almost zero actually)
Also zero Bleach experience.

Size and Type:
Outsider: +0
Incorporeal subtype: +2
Size change(none): +0

Armor Class:
Natural armor is the same as the base creature’s but applies only to ethereal encounters. It also gains a deflection bonus equal to its Charisma modifier or +1, whichever is higher.
Might by +1, as this will (likely) be at least +3 AC.

Special Attacks:
Zanpaktou (Su)
Hmm, always ready 1d10 damage with (at least) a +3 to hit and damage bonus, definately more potent then normal 1-handed melee weapons, so that's a +1

Abilities:
Str +4; Dex +6; Con +2; Int +0; Wis +2; Cha +6;
First, WHY a STR bonus at all? Incorporeal creatures lack a STR score.
Aside from that, definately an unbalanced set of stat gains(+16 without the STR, definately at least a +1 here)

Level Adjustment(at present estimate):
Same as the base creature +5.


----------



## Ravage_mk2

Sorry for a double post, but I at least wanted to finish the thing I started with that Rock Lee & Rockbell Auto Mail Inc. post before I went on christmas holidays.(may well be my last post this year)

***Confederation of Magic***

"Amazing"

Even Sensai Gai was at a loss for a better word for several of the things Rock Lee and himself had seen since arriving.

People walking through the sky as if it was solid ground, buildings that were much larger on the inside then outside.
Chests and other cargo containers that moved by themselves(with and without feet) and many other such things.

Even their guide given to them at the embassy for reaching the chambers of Guru Clef, the Cephiran Diplomat, was... interesting to say the least.
A pink rabbit of sorts that was apparently called Mokona.

A guide that was needed as the trip apparently went through at least a dozen of identical rooms with various crystal platforms.
People were constantly appearing and dissappearing on them.
Without a doubt a person could get lost almost instantly if they didn't know where they were going.

Eventually, this "jumping" ended in what appeared to be a waiting room.
A person, who didn't look much older then 10, dressed in white and holding a staff was already waiting for them.

"Right on schedule Mokona, as always. Welcome Gentlemen. I'm Guru Clef. Miss Rockbell said you would be coming" the boy starts as they appeared in front of them.

"YOU are the Cephiran Diplomat!? You're just a kid!" Rock Lee, still in a very bad mood, remarked.

-sound of a solid wooden staff hitting a human head could be heard by all present-

"I'll have you know that not even the Magic Knights could have gotten away with such disrespect.
For your information, I'm several centuries old already and also Cephiro's High Mage.
The highest magical power on Cephiro, save the Pillar herself. I would have thought a person in your line of work would know better then to judge by appearances" Clef admonished even before Sensei Gai had the chance.
Turning towards Sensei Gai: "And before you start apologizing, Miss Rockbell informed me that Mr Lee here would probably be in a very bad mood"

"Can I offer you anything before we get down to business?" the mage asks as he leads them through a door into his personal chambers.

"No thank you, Sir Clef." Gai responds, looking at Lee.

"Same here, I'd prefer getting down to business, sir" Lee responds politely.

C: "As you wish. Please hold out your hand then Mr Lee" 

Taking the young ninja's right hand in a firm grip, Clef closes his eyes for a few moments as if concentrating on something.
With a smile on his face, he opens them again.

C: "You have great potential, you just MIGHT have what it takes to find what you seek..."

L: "What do you mean with potential exactly?"

C: "Your willpower my boy, Cephiran magic is as much magical talent as it is sheer force of will. And you have willpower the likes of which I've rarely seen"

G: "I know Lee's determination is extraordinary, but how will that get the material he'll need? If you don't mind me asking sir."

C: "Not at all, glad you asked. I know EXACTLY which material is up for the task.
I'll admit I had a feeling it would be THAT material ever before I could measure your student's potential.
Whether or not Mr Lee here was up to the task is what I had to check"

L: "What do you mean with "task", is there something I have to do before you'll give the material?"

C: "It's not like that. This material, Escudo, is very special. The only place in Cephiro, where it can be obtained, by those worthy, is the Spring of Eterna"

L: "And you're willing to take us to Cephiro and this Spring?"

C: "No"

L: "But you said.."

C: "I said the only place on CEPHIRO is the Spring. As it turns out, this world has a nr of locations that are very much like the Spring.
And like the Spring, you'll be tested to your limits if you wish to obtain the Escudo you'll need..."

G: "And you know the locations of these places?"

C: "Not directly, Mokona is the only one who can guide you to them"

L: "Guess we'll just have to get this Escudo then, won't we Sensei?"

C: "It won't be quite as simple, but you'll find that out in due time... Unfortunately I can't tell you any more about that.
SHOULD you indeed manage to obtain the Escudo, I look forward to seeing you again."

G: "Thank you for your help, we'll be going now"

C: "Don't mention it. Have a good day. Mokona, show them where they need to go alright?"

As the ninja's and Mokona left, Guru Clef couldn't help think back to a similar event from his own reality.
_He has as much potential as those girls, he could well have been a Magic Knight. The girls almost didn't make it though.. I hope he succeeds.._


----------



## Ravage_mk2

The above and the below posts take some things from Magic Knight Rayearth.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Verec said:
			
		

> "These so called knights are nothing more than thugs.  Thugs with a bad reason to be going around beating the  out of people, and a peculiar brand of madness.  What other sense do their actions make?  They went mad, or were driven there, and sombody gathered them up into these cells.  Trust me, they aren't just blind pigs scavenging in the dark.  There's a mind there, directing their actions.  I've seen it before, this kind of focus.  In Mordor."  -An alt of Samwise Gamgee, talking about the mysteries surrounding the KOTT.
> 
> Me, I see them as a poorly thought out cover for some deeper plot.  There is no way to determine a 'true timeline', not given quantum theory.  Their very existance, even just watching events has changed them.  So it's rather obvious to me that they are a. dumb or b. brainwashed.




They have been brainwashed into service by their 'high Paladin'. Who he is is unknown. He, however, is undoubtedly one of the biggest SOBs out there.



			
				Verec said:
			
		

> Also, I've noticed that a few of the more recent shows to make the list are. . . shall I say, Post-apocalypse?  Meaning they couldn't have had anywhere near the influence that they have today?  Seriously, in 2001, where was the Bleach manga?  NeoBSG woouldn't be seen by the world until 2003.  There must be some kind of effect that was able to pick up on fandoms that didn't exist yet, fiction en potientia as it were.  Then, it made these possible futures of entertainment into realities.  Or at the very least, shadows of realities.




I didn't had a theory behind how do the series are added in-game to this thing (personally, I just added them for the hell of it). But a theory I had been thinking of recently is that, once active, CLULESS read into the minds of the Creators and extrapolated. The Creators (mangaka, Executive Producers like Ron Moore or whatever) had at least an inkling of an idea of their creations at some point in that time, and CLULESS just manifested them.

Either that, or CLULESS is some '4400'-ish alteration to Earth in order to make it more 'useful' to a (formerly incoming) Bad Thing (being invaded by Fictions anyway and the world losing more than badly-better to deploy CLULESS and have the Earth join them).

Of course, this latter theory is pulled out of my backside and I don't like it a lot. So third theory would be, Coreline is NOT the 'True Timeline'. It IS a timeline that (pre-CLULESS) was very reminiscent of the True Timeline.

And no-one in Heaven, Hell or Earth (except the people inside the Mists) are the wiser.



			
				Verec said:
			
		

> Now if only there was a ruleset for the Avatar world that I liked. . . Then I could stat Azula and add her to Akatsuki.




I'd say, check the Wizards Anime boards, but well... you probably have done so.

At least, they're trying to correct their Classes, last time I checked.


----------



## Ravage_mk2

New location / mission / quest

"Elemental Node"

Known under many names, these locations are fairly rare on Coreline.
They can be described as either Paradise or Hell, depending on the location and who's doing the describing.

These places are "formed" when a given natural element(or elements), such as Air, Earth, Fire or Water, or perhaps just nature in general is "concentrated" to a high enough degree.

Some of these locations are relatively benign, while others are VERY hostile. Fire and/or Earth nodes tend to be based in or at least near VERY active volcanoes for example.

While the center of such a node can hold great power, if one proves worthy of it...

Just reaching one is no easy task. The node itself is often shielded by a SIZEABLE area where various defensive aspects seem to be present.

1: The area is shrounded by an aura or some such that blocks both magic and psionics (anti magic and psionic fields)
2: In addition, the aura seems to block out a nr of technological aspects too. Any sort of electronic(or even mundane) pathfinding is useless. Large pieces of technology, like vehicles, mecha and even apliances likewise stop working.*
3: this protective area also tend to be inhabited by less then friendly creatures, who don't take kindly to intruders.** 

If anything, that defensive "screen" is just the warm up.
The real challenge lies at the center of the node, specificly in the "Inner Sanctum", "Ground Zero", "Threshold" or whatever you want to call it.

The entrance for this, as befitting the node, can take the appearance of just about anything.
Possible entrances have included among others:
A pond suspended in midair that's so thin it's invisible when looked at from the side.
A staircase of lava leading into the very heart of a volcano's caldera.
A wall of wind so fierce and thick it looks almost a solid wall.
One grisly account, of one explorer who was found QUITE mad, mentioned the entrance as being a river of blood. This last one has been considered a madness inspired delusion by most minds in the magic community.

Once the person, or persons as the case might be, enter this "Inner sanctum", the real trials start.
Each person faces their own challenge, which they alone must face.
Ment to test those who enter to their limits, both physicly and mentally.
Not all who have ever entered these places have survived.... or at least were no longer sane...
The restrictions on magic, psionics and technology is lifted in the inner sanctum, but will it be enough....

Suggested build up of the area:
Protective area should have the anti magic, psionics and tech stuff (It has to be a challenge just getting to one)
Creatures in the area should preferably ones that can thrive in/take advantage of the environment(and a fitting CR for the party)

Inside the Sanctum, feel free to up the CR if you want, the stuff outside should have been the warm up. The final trial could easily be with a CR = to the characters ECL.

The reward(s) for those who manage to live, could be great, or not, depending on the challenges and such. Anyone who was looking for Escudo should get access to a sufficient chunk of the material to be crafted into what the character needs.

*: At least one spoiled brat insisted on bringing everything including the kitchen sink along while searching for such a node. One of the shortest expeditions known.
**: Critters encountered have varied per node, one explorer even advised to have a certain node declared off limits till hell freezes over due to a certain creature using it as a sleeping ground. Whether or not it was indeed the Tarrasque is unconfirmed.

One example, based on what some researchers of these places consider to be the "original" one: The Spring of Eterna in Cephiro.

Located in the northern part of Cephiro, the spring was where Hikaru, Umi and Fuu were tested to see if they were worthy of obtaining the Escudo they needed.

Defensive "screen": Forest of Silence. A vast forest, where their magic no longer worked.
The forest was a maze, populated by several beasts, the strongest of which seemed to be a large carnivorous plant.

Entrance: a pool so thin it's invisible from the side, the girls gained entrance by jumping in from above.

Final Trial: each girl had to work their way through a (relatively) small area by themselves.
Facing the various creatures there before reaching the final part of the trial: a fight against that which they held most dear.
For Hikaru, this was her pet dog Hikari.
For Umi, it was her parents.
Fuu had to face off against a copy herself, with each attack she landed also harming herself.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

A pretty cool idea.

On another note, my friends wanted me to insist on 'Saint Seiya'.

Dunno how the hell will I do it, since it's beeen forver since I've seen the series (and didn't quite liked it then).

On the other side... Saints Vs. Nuclear Hand Grenade-wielding maniacs? Hmmm....


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*KOTT ‘HAMMERBURST’ ASSAULT RIFLE*
*5.56mm Assault Rifle*

*Damage:* 2d8+2.
*Critical:* 20
*Damage Type:* Ballistic
*Range Increment:* 60 ft.
*Rate of Fire:* S (see Notes below)
*Magazine: *40 box
*Size: *Medium
*Weight:* 8 lb.
*Purchase DC:* 21.
*Restriction:* Mil (+3)
*Notes: *This weapon can _only_ be fired on a 4-round burst setting. When used with the Burst Fire feat, it fires only four bullets instead of five and can be used with only four bullets in the weapon. This setting does not grant the ability to make burst fire attacks without the Burst Fire feat; if you use this weapon without the feat, you make a normal attack and the extra 3 bullets are wasted. This weapon has the Mastercraft (+2) Gadget added to it, and so, it cannot be added again (except to modify it to a higher Mastercraft level).

This assault rifle is the standard rifle for KOTT High Priests, who usually lead their groups ‘from the front’. As such, the Knights guard them zealously and will promptly kill anybody who they find using one of them.
Not that this has stopped people from trying to obtain this rifle, nor from companies like Genom to obtaining a profit from it. This latter company has managed to replicate the assault rifle’s design and market it as the M-1776 ‘Hammerburst’ Assault Rifle.





*
HAKUBI CUSTOMS M-89 ‘LONGSHOT’ SNIPER RIFLE.*
*.300 Winchester Magnum Bolt-Action Sniper Rifle.*

*Damage:* 2d10
*Critical:* 20
*Damage Type: *Ballistic
*Range Increment:* 100 ft.
*Rate of Fire:* Single
*Magazine: *5 box
*Size:* Large
*Weight: *10 lb.
*Purchase DC: *22
*Restriction: *Res (+2)
(*NOTE: *The ‘Longshot’ Sniper Rifle has the Mastercraft (+1) Gadget added to it (giving it a +1 bonus to attack rolls), and thus, it cannot be added to it again (except to give a higher Mastercraft bonus)).

The ‘Longshot’ is a Hakubi Customs design that aims to provide a flexible tactical package for police, military and adventurers, as well a heavy-hitting terminal ballistics. The use of the .300 Winchester Magnum bullet deviates slightly from the ‘tactical flexibility’ end because both military and police prefer to go for more standard ammo types (like the 7.62mm NATO round), but it has been readily accepted by adventurers.
The M-89 comes standard with a bipod and a scope with an additional infrared mode for night shooting.







*DIGGERS TECHNOLOGIES ‘PLINKER’ SNUB PISTOL.
.22/4.6mm Autoloading Pistol.*

*Damage:* 2d4/2d6.
*Critical: *20
*Damage Type:* Ballistic
*Range Increment:* 30 ft./40 ft.
*Rate of Fire:* S.
*Magazine:* 20 box
*Size: *Medium.
*Weight:* 4lb./5 lb.
*Purchase DC:* 16/18.
*Restriction:* Lic (+1)/Res (+2)
*Notes: *The ‘Plinker’ provides a +1 bonus to Intimidation rolls. Stats before the slash are for the .22 version, after the slash are for the 4.6mm version.

The first DiggersTech design to use a pistol caliber smaller than 9 millimeter, the ‘Plinker’ provides, like most other company designs, (relatively) decent firepower in a stylish, intimidating and advanced package. This weapon, as well, is sold in two versions: one loaded in .22 caliber and the other in the (formerly) experimental 4.6x30mm caliber.
The .22 version has seen an increasing number of sales among the ‘concealed personal protection’ market, while the 4.6mm version has been widely sold to undercover agents and officers.


----------



## Morgan Keyes

*Latest Batch of Weapons*

Hmmm...

*-Hammerburst Assault Rifle*
-5.56mm ammo normally is in the 2d8 damage range, even for shortened carbines.​

*-Longshot Sniper Rifle*
-May wish to consider these mastercraft weapons as standard.​
*-Plinker Pistol*
-At the listed caliber that's really not that intimidating.  I'm not familiar with the weapons offered in Gears of War (which I assume it comes from), but what looks like the magazine in the picture seems pretty big for a .22 cal pistol.  Now, something to consider is a 5.56mm round *is* .223 caliber; it just happens to have a rifle-sized cartridge behind it and greater length-to-width ratio in the actual bullet.  Also, certain companies like FN and H&K have produced very high velocity pistol rounds for use in Personal Defense Weapons (PDWs).  Fabrique Nationale (FN) produces a 5.7mm used in the FN Five-seveN pistol  and the P90 PDW, while Heckler & Koch has a 4.6mm for their MP7.  D20 Weapons Locker gives the 5.7mm 2d8 damage and a 40' range increment (in the pistol, 70' in the SMG-sized P90), while the 4.6mm by H&K has a 2d6 for damage (and 70' range inc. in this SMG weapon).
That may make the weapon more indimidating.​


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> NEW FACTION:
> 
> THE KNIGHTS OF THE TRUE TIMELINE.​[/B]
> 
> Everything about them is unknown. What they came from. Where are they going. What are their capabilities.
> What is known is that they are the most vile bunch of bastards out there. And that they will not stop –ever- until they’re dead.
> 
> *Agenda:* To correct ‘the mistake’ that is the existence of the Multiverse.
> *Structure:* Terrorist organization separated in cells.
> *Symbol:* Silhouette of two clocks, one of which is crossed out with a black line.
> *Most Common Allegiance:* The Knights of the True Timeline.
> *Requisition Limit:* 50 (Military, Illegal).
> 
> The Knights of the True Timeline is a collection of zealots which are joined together in one single belief: that the existence of parallel universes is wrong, and which must be corrected by any means necessary.
> And this correction they make by eliminating any factors that would deviate one specific timeline from its ‘parent’. Technology is destroyed, people are killed, characters are brainwashed and/or brutally convinced to stay on a certain path. For this, they have access to incredibly advanced technology and resources, which vary greatly from cell to cell.
> 
> The changes that happened in Coreline, they believe, is the greatest affront that has ever happened, which requires supplemental ‘cleansing’, innocents be damned. Their first official act in Coreline was the destruction of part of suburban Surrey to eliminate an Alternate of Vernon Dursely that had become an anti-magic spokesman. This attempt killed Dursely, his family, and 100 other people, as well as injuring thousands more. Their agenda after that has been of major street lynchings punctuated by the occasional attempt. No intelligence agency has been able to infiltrate the organization, no cell knows the specifics of all others, and any attempt to capture a cell alive has been rewarded with the cell members killing themselves.
> 
> One thing that the Knights don’t know, or don’t seem to care about, is that their attempts to ‘correct’ the timelines have done nothing but to create more deviations, in essence creating a vicious circle.
> 
> (*NOTE FOR GMs:* The KOTT is supposed to be the mysterious, 'do all, be all, watch all' bad guys of this setting. There's no target they cannot reach, no technology they don't experiment with, no mercy to be attained from them, and all of their members fight to the death. Encounters with the KOTT's members, be them the point of an adventure or a random encounter, should be disturbing to the Player Characters and, in some way, rewarding, be it from the fact that they are wiping out full-blown scum or the fact that all of the KOTT's members have top-of-the-line gear to loot).




Well, who knows? Have it your way, of course, but I think that this 'no target they can't reach' thing might just be one more fallacy in the midst of their delusions. After all, we do have the Pokemon Archipelago's High Pokecouncil, and Galifrey might just be able to formulate a response if ticked off enough, being a Kardashev Type 4 civilization. Between them, they might well be able to run the KOTT off Earth, if not do the other outcome (which you can work out for yourself) .....Or am I describing the process of using a sledgehammer to crack a nut?

EDIT: Just a minor WTF that's been percolating some time now w/this 'Sailor Gallifrey',  Two words: Susie Foreman? (Or an Alt of her, more likely)


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Morgan Keyes' notes about the guns (which, yeah, are from 'Gears of War') are right on the money. I think I'll try to adapt them to the guns later.

EDIT: Change 1: modified the Damage Dice on the 'Hammerburst'.

As for the KOTT... there's so many wackos out there (both on Earth proper, on the Sol System and wandering the Multiverse) that the 'sledgehammer' approach would create as much havoc, unnecessary collateral damages and losses as the Knight's proper attempts. Taking them out is, unfortunately, something that must be done one-by-one (or dozen-per-dozen).

The Doctor's grand-daughter as Sailor Gallifrey.... hmmm.... now THERE is a good idea.

And BTW.... MERRY CHRISTMAS , EVERYONE!


----------



## marcoasalazarm

This weekend, as a Christmas present my dad and I went to the cinema, where 'Casino Royale' had just a couple of days from starting to show (would you believe that it took them a MONTH to show it in this country from the other countries out there?).

As well, rechecking my RPG files, I found this Advanced Class by good ol' Cyber-Dave over at the Wizards threads (need ideas concerning spies in this setting, that reminds me).


Oh-kay, here goes for your personal enjoyment...

_"I have an understanding that Double-Oh's don't have a long life expectancy, so if I'm a mistake, then rest assured I'm a short-lived one."-_*paraphrased from recorded conversation, MI-6 Intelligence Archives.*

*THE SECRET AGENT*​
Soldiers come in all shapes, sizes, and skill sets, but of those who go through their early military training, some are chosen for a call of duty other than waging visible war. Those who show a propensity for stealth and investigation, while at the same time manifesting a perceptive ability above the norm, and a psychological profile that is capable of killing in the name of ones allegiance, are chosen to become something more. They become secret agents, men and women without a name or face, who gather information, and commit assassination, all in the name of their beliefs.

*Requirements*
To qualify to become an Agent, a character must fulfill the following criteria.
*Base Attack Bonus:* +2
*Feat:* Personal Firearms Proficiency.
*Skills: * Hide 6 ranks, Investigate 6 ranks, Search 6 ranks.
*Special:* Must have killed at least two people in the name of one's allegience, on an approved (and succesfully executed) mission.

*Class Information*
The following information pertains to the Agent advanced class.

*Hit Die:* 1d8
*Action Points:* 6 + one-half character level, rounded down, every time the Agent attains a new level in this class.

*Class Skills:* The Agent’s class skills are as follows.
Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Computer Use (Int), Disable Device (Int), Diplomacy (Cha), Disguise (Cha), Drive (Dex), Escape Artist (Dex), Gather Information (Cha), Hide (Dex), Investigate (Int), Jump (Str), Knowledge (behavioral sciences, business, civics, current events, streetwise, tactics) (Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Navigate (Int), Pilot (Dex), Research (Int), Read Language (None), Search (Int), Sense Motive (Wis), Sleight of Hand (Dex), Speak Language (none), Spot (Wis), Tumble (Dex).
*Skill Points at Each Level:* 5 + Int modifier (4 + Int modifier for nonhumans).

*Class Features*
The following features pertain to the Agent advanced class.

*Table:* The Agent

*Class Level---BAB---Fort Save---Ref Save---Will Save---Special---				Defense Bonus---	Reputation Bonus*
1st---		+0---			+0---		+2---		+1---		Observation---			+1---		+0
2nd---		+1---			+0---		+3---		+2---		Swift strike +1d6---		+2---		+0
3rd---		+2---			+1---		+3---		+2---		Bonus Feat---			+2---		+0
4th---		+3---			+1---		+4---		+2---		Perceptive Sweep---		+3---		+0
5th---		+3---			+1---		+4---		+3---		Swift strike +2d6---		+4---		+1
6th---		+4---			+2---		+5---		+3---		Bonus Feat---			+4---		+1
7th---		+5---			+2---		+5---		+4---		Improved Perceptive Sweep---	+5---		+1
8th---		+6---			+2---		+6---		+4---		Swift strike +3d6---		+6---		+1
9th---		+6---			+3---		+6---		+4---		Bonus Feat---			+6---		+2
10th---		+7---			+3---		+7---		+5---		Betrayal---			+7---		+2

*Class Features*
The following features pertain to the Agent advanced class.

*Observation*
At 1st level an Agent learns to memorize routines and details of a target for infiltration purposes. A Agent may observe a target area, allowing her to emulate the ‘walk and talk’ of residents. A Agent must observe the target area for 1 minute, making a DC 15 spot check. If she succeeds she gains a +4 competence bonus on bluff, disguise, hide and sleight of hand checks in the area. A target area can be a palace, a fort, a small village, a caravan, or any other similarly sized location.

*Swift Strike*
At 2nd level, the Agent becomes skilled at taking down unwary targets quickly. He deals +1d6 points of damage on successful melee and ranged weapon attacks made against a flat-footed opponent. This extra damage can be lethal or nonlethal, as determined by the choice of weapon. A weapon that deals lethal damage must be used to deal lethal damage, a weapon that deals nonlethal damage must be used to deal nonlethal damage.
The extra damage increases to +2d6 at 5th level and +3d6 at 8th level.
*NOTE: * If using existing d20 Modern nonlethal rules, this power becomes over-powered with brawl. Thus, a GM should not allow swift-strike to work with brawl unless a nonlethal system that is more in line with dungeons and dragons is being used. The best possible fix is to state that swift strike may only be used when a character counts as armed, in such a case combat martial art swift strikes will work, but brawl swift strikes will not.

*Bonus Feats*
At 3rd, 6th, and 9th level, the Agent gets a bonus feat. The bonus feat must be selected from the following list, and the Agent must meet all the prerequisites of the feat to select it. 
Advanced Combat Martial Arts, Advanced Firearms Proficiency, Aircraft Operation, Alertness, Armor Proficiency (light), Athletic, Attentive, Combat Throw, Dead Aim, Double Tap, Elusive Target, Far Shot, Forced Stop, Improved Combat Martial Arts, Improved Combat Throw, Improved Initiative, Low Profile, Nerve Pinch, Precise Shot, Quick Draw, Shot on the Run, Skip Shot, Stealthy, Surface Vehicle Operation, Trustworthy, Unbalance Opponent, Urban Tracking, Vehicle Dodge.

*Perceptive Sweep*
At 4th level an Agent learns how to size up an area and get the lay of the land in a single sweep of his or her eyes. This sweep provides a +4 circumstance bonus on Spot checks and covers an area out to 30 feet away from the Agent. The Agent can use this bonus as a move action to discover obvious enemies, alarms, surveillance devices, traps, escape routes, the presence of concealed weapons, or important documents. Furthermore, the Agent is far more attuned to clues then the average investigator. An Agent’s Perceptive Sweep may also be used as a move action to make a Spot check to notice any visible clues in a 30-foot spread away from the Agent (note that clues are usually found with a Search check). When using the Perceptive Sweep to discover clues, an Agent does not gain a +4 circumstance bonus to his spot checks.
Anything not concealed can be spotted in a sweep with a DC equal to 10 + or – the objects size modifier. The DC for concealed or less obvious threats is equal to their Hide or Slight of Hand check result (as appropriate).

*Improved Perceptive Sweep*
At 7th level, an Agent’s ability to get the lay of the land improves. Now the Agent not only spots potential perils or clues with a successful check, he or she can immediately determine the relative danger or importance of each danger and clue discovered with a successful Spot check. As a free action, an Agent may make a sense motive check to discover each and every danger’s nature and strength compared to the Agent. An Agent makes the Sense Motive check against each target’s Bluff check. A successful check lets the Agent know the class composition (ie: Strong, Tough, Smart, Soldier etc…) of the target. A check that succeeds by 5 or more relates the target’s strength compared to the Agent: stronger (higher level or Hit Dice), on par (same level or HD), or weaker (lower level or HD). A check that succeeds by 10 or more relates the exact levels of a target’s class composition to the Agent (ie: 2 levels Strong, 1 level Tough, 3 levels Smart, 2 levels Soldier, etc…). Furthermore, an Agent who uses his Perceptive Sweep to discover clues may immediately make an Investigate check, as a free action, to discover the importance/glean information from each and every clue discovered with an Agent’s Perceptive Sweep. An Agent cannot learn information about a clue that requires a lab (such as the blood type of blood spatters).

*Betrayal*
At 10th level an Agent becomes adept at putting a target at ease, then striking like lightning. An Agent must spend an action point to use this ability; the Agent makes a Bluff check opposed by the target Sense Motive check. If the target has any bodyguards, the Agent’s Bluff check must defeat the opposed bluff checks of the guards as well. If the Agent succeeds she has successfully put her target, and his guards, at ease. The target is considered unaware of the Agents presence as a threat, and helpless (the target is thus susceptible to a coup de grace) for one round, even if the target has taken precautions (such as stationing bodyguards, placing his or her back to a wall, or making Spot checks). If the target is in combat, or some other tense and obviously dangerous situation (and therefore in a state of acute awareness and readiness), the Agent may not use this ability.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> Morgan Keyes' notes about the guns (which, yeah, are from 'Gears of War') are right on the money. I think I'll try to adapt them to the guns later.
> 
> As for the KOTT... there's so many wackos out there (both on Earth proper, on the Sol System and wandering the Multiverse) that the 'sledgehammer' approach would create as much havoc, unnecessary collateral damages and losses as the Knight's proper attempts. Taking them out is, unfortunately, something that must be done one-by-one (or dozen-per-dozen).
> 
> The Doctor's grand-daughter as Sailor Gallifrey.... hmmm.... now THERE is a good idea.
> 
> And BTW.... MERRY CHRISTMAS , EVERYONE!




Actually, I was thinking more on the order of just cleaning the Terran system the hell *out* and warn the rest of the Multiverse so that these remaining asshats can be dealt with as 'local' authority deems appropriate, you know? 

Anyway, a DCU/Marvel specific idea(obviously) is that the 23 Hours have stirred the various cosmic entities into generating more servants via empowering or possession, after the example of DCU's  Lords of Chaos And Order. Well, the same to you, and a Happy New Year as well!


 And you, Jonathan.......  


Please...........*shrug* Did you have to even mention it? Thanks, my dear......


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Edited the weapons now. Sorry for waiting so long.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

The Lords of Chaos and Order... man, you got me. No idea of how to add them here. But thing is, I don't exactly like the idea, and the reason is, right now (December 31st local) the main idea behind the Offices, the Black Ops Division and whatnot is because what we have seen in things like DC and Marvel and whatnot comics as proper 'deities' are letting the show run amuck (and if they add Avatars of one side, the other will probably add their own just for the hell of seeing them clash).

Up in Asgard, behind the extremely shiny walls and bio-mechanical technology and powerful psionics and magics and physiques and whatnot, they see this dimension as the ultimate bloodsport arena or something, and go notice, the ones who want to correct this mistake (the Knights and whatnot) have to recur to 'plausably deniable resources' to do so.

Pretty dark-sounding, huh?


Yeah, with good reason. This week's been the dumps.




In another news... recently, I managed to obtain the Starship Troopers RPG book (Pocket Edition, almost all of it OGL) which contained a slightly different set of rules for Psionics. I was planning to use these rules to reflect Psionics obtained by Post-Vanishing Humans (and occasionally (when they actually CAN obtain them) Pre-Vanishing).

The main difference between the Psionics rules lie like this:
-It was divided in one 'base' Psionics AdvC and several 'school' PrCs. Like the classes in the Elysium Nebula setting (like Geomancer, which I thought cool), you got the 'powers' as Class Features.

The 'schools' were:
-Telepathy.
-Clairsentience.
-Psychometry (Postcognition).
-Probability Manipulation.

These Classes didn't not only gave new Hit Points (they actually *take* Hit Points away), but the abilities took Hit Points to activate (instead of Power Points).

My idea was to use these classes to reflect one simple fact of this setting: Fictions have a lot of power, and what was given to the Reals' comes with a hefty price tag.

So, here is my question... should I do this?


----------



## Morgan Keyes

For psionics, I have taken a liking to Green Ronin's The Psychic's Handbook.  I like how it complements True Sorcery.  We have established powers that "psis" can buff up and doing so burns their endurance, which compilments well the adaptability of magic found in True Sorcery.  It shouldn't take much to adapt.  

Also, I recommend getting the Mobile Infantry Field Manual.  It needs some adjustments, but provides a good look at equipment and character options for MI troopers.  You also get the Pathfinder-class, which is an MI light infantry 'commando'-type unit.  And it also gives the Light Trooper for those wanting something more like the <SHUDDER!> movie-version troopers.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!

In any case, here is a new Feat to go with it....

*BLOCK
You are so tough that many enemies have a hard time wounding you.*

*PreRequisite:* Constitution 13+
*Benefit:* Once per combat round, you may attempt to block an enemy's attack. You must be aware of your enemy in order for this feat to function and you must be aware that he is about to attack you. Making a sucessful Fortitude saving throw (DC 15) grants you Damage Reduction 5 against the attack. Making a sucessful Fortitude saving throw (DC 20) grants you Damage Reduction 10 against the attack. You may not use Block and Dodge in the same round.

*DISENGAGE*
*You know that, if you go into hand-to-hand combat against a Fiction, it's most probable to end one way. You know how to duck out at the last moment and avoid that fate.*

*PreRequisite: * Run Like Your Tail's On Fire!!!
*Benefit: * You do not grant opponents a free attack when you leave a melee combat as long as you take a double move to do so. You do not have to move any farther than just out of melee range, but you must still take a double move to use this feat.
*Normal:* Withdrawing from melee combat offers a free attack to any opponent engaging you.

*New Languages:* The following Languages are up for players to gain (but GMs most especially would let those with a military background to get them):

*+Military Hand Signals: * Hand signals taught to soldiers in Basic Training.This encompasses both standard orders (such as raising a fist to signal 'stop') and more advanced 'conversations'.
*+Military Code Word: * Most commonly taught to radio operators, artillery spotters and field leaders, it consists of a number of code words that, when combined with any other conversation, can confuse overhearing enemies. Usually, they are combined in another language taught to the soldier (like Navajo).


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Morgan Keyes said:
			
		

> For psionics, I have taken a liking to Green Ronin's The Psychic's Handbook.  I like how it complements True Sorcery.  We have established powers that "psis" can buff up and doing so burns their endurance, which compilments well the adaptability of magic found in True Sorcery.  It shouldn't take much to adapt.




Having a hard time getting Green Ronin stuff over here (ordered a copy of MnM 2nd Edition since, well, FOREVER. My computer's too lousy to try to obtain the PDF, as well).



			
				Morgan Keyes said:
			
		

> Also, I recommend getting the Mobile Infantry Field Manual.  It needs some adjustments, but provides a good look at equipment and character options for MI troopers.  You also get the Pathfinder-class, which is an MI light infantry 'commando'-type unit.




I got lucky getting the Pocket Edition (can you believe that they had a 'waiting time' of months for the Field Manual over at Amazon? Two, when I ordered the Pocket Edition).



			
				Morgan Keyes said:
			
		

> And it also gives the Light Trooper for those wanting something more like the <SHUDDER!> movie-version troopers.




I have the Mongoose Publishing Homepage download version (the one on the 'Previews' thing- http://www.mongoosepublishing.com/pdf/sstrpglightmi.pdf ). I believe that the Light Trooper's strength comes from the fact that they get more 'group fire' bonuses. Slam a couple dozen of them down into a position, have the enemy (be it, well, an Arachnid or a low-powered Saiyan) charge towards them, and they'll get it dropped real fast.

Now, on an open field combat? They're cannon fodder, all right. I was thinking that they would fit in well for an 'AD Police Trooper' Advanced Class or something. They're just that double-edged (any takers in helping with the adaptation?)


----------



## Morgan Keyes

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> Morgan Keyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it also gives the Light Trooper for those wanting something more like the <SHUDDER!> movie-version troopers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Mongoose Publishing Homepage download version (the one on the 'Previews' thing-http://www.mongoosepublishing.com/pdf/sstrpglightmi.pdf). I believe that the Light Trooper's strength comes from the fact that they get more 'group fire' bonuses. Slam a couple dozen of them down into a position, have the enemy (be it, well, an Arachnid or a Saiyan) charge towards them, and they'll get it dropped real fast.
> 
> Now, on an open field combat? They're cannon fodder, all right. I was thinking about adapting them for an 'AD Police Trooper' Advanced Class or something. They're just that double-edged.
Click to expand...



In the Mongoose version they work well enough.  I just have issues with the movie-version that was done.  What can I say?  The original story by Heinlein in a way motivated me to the Airborne so seeing the movie,...eh, it just grinds on me how it twisted and spit on the original version.

Anyhow, GR's psi rules are similar to True Sorcery, though in most cases a psi can't really avoid taking at least some HP hit in using their powers.  Where the difference comes in is that while the powers are much more set compared to True Sorcery spells, 'buffing' them is easier.  But one still has to burn endurance (in the form of HP) to accomplish it, whereas skilled magic-users in True Sorcery may have enough talent to avoid similar 'burn' from some of their spells.

One thing to consider in using Starship Troopers is that the class approach is more in keeping for Core D20 as opposed to Modern, in that your base classes are functional professions as opposed to Modern's stat-focused 'generic' classes.  This, interestingly enough (or not) has been an issue I've been wrestling with in working on a X-COM D20 setting; do I go with Modern or approach it with a quasi-Modern like in Starship Troopers D20?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Morgan Keyes said:
			
		

> In the Mongoose version they work well enough.  I just have issues with the movie-version that was done.  What can I say?  The original story by Heinlein in a way motivated me to the Airborne so seeing the movie,...eh, it just grinds on me how it twisted and spit on the original version.




I understand you now, my man. First I saw the movie, then the animated series, and then I managed to obtain the Heinlein book in E format (unceremoniously formatted (but thankfully untouched) in Text version).

I kicked myself over not trying to get the book sooner.


(On a similar note, I tried my damnedest to copy his narrative style in this story:

http://www.geocities.com/supermanunbound/NEW/ARapidAssault.htm

(this site also contains a D20 Template that-sincerely-I have been wrestling over adding or not adding to this setting. Suffice to say, if I do, there's going to be a good reason to issue Kryptonite bullets...).)




			
				Morgan Keyes said:
			
		

> One thing to consider in using Starship Troopers is that the class approach is more in keeping for Core D20 as opposed to Modern, in that your base classes are functional professions as opposed to Modern's stat-focused 'generic' classes.  This, interestingly enough (or not) has been an issue I've been wrestling with in working on a X-COM D20 setting; do I go with Modern or approach it with a quasi-Modern like in Starship Troopers D20?




Whatever floats your boat. Possibly going Quasi-Modern will do the trick, IMHO, but I could BE wrong...


----------



## Morgan Keyes

Well I have to say I seriously enjoy the animated version, even if I wished they'd been able to push it past "kiddie-show" standards.

As for X-COM,...well I really should start a thread on that m'self here.  I look at it not so much as 'what I want', but 'what works for the players'. As I am looking to design the system, while I may have my own biases I still want it to be in a format that works well for those that want to play.  On the 'straight Modern level' you have a certain adaptability.  Starship Troopers (SST) on the other hand provides a bit more focus for those players that, whether they realize it or not, need more 'hand holding' when they develop a character.

Some of the ideas I have been throwing out here on the CORELINE thread have been coming from my X-COM notes. (yeah,...my own quasi-highjacking to toot m'own horn on my concepts, cleverly veiled as 'commentary' on concepts; what the Hell,....I am a school-trained PSYOP'er and an instructor of the discipline to boot, and that is the core of a good campaign after all; to make the subject believe their idea and (ultimately) behavioral change was solely their own idea    )


----------



## marcoasalazarm

I can sincerely say that I have appreciated your ideas so far, Keyes.


----------



## Ravage_mk2

Happy Newyears everyone.

I kind of figured someone would have made a Bermuda Triangle remark about that Elemental Node post of mine.
I mean, the Bermuda Triangle dissappearing ships legend fits the "navigation is impossible" section of the defenses.

Speaking of defenses, it's not just wildlife that could be the problems for those visiting these places.

Being so close to nature, Druids(I'm sure Coreline has at least a few of these) tend to visit them on occasion.
Oddly enough, these guardians of nature seem to have nothing to fear from these locations.
Perhaps these places can "sense" that the Druid is here for reasons other then acquiring power...

Anyone who thinks that dealing with a druid is going to be less dangerous then the wildlife is probably sorely mistaken.

Most druids don't tend to stay at such nodes for very long periods of time. These tend to be relatively friendly, as long as you don't pose a serious threat to nature.

The Druids that DO make these places their home.... Well, that's probably a different story.
Some theorize that a number of these Druids may well follow the "Ashbound" or even "Children of Winter" approach.
If this theory is accurate is unknown, as Druids are rarely talkative company.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

I was not quite thinking of the Bermuda Triangle as a 'power node' actually (maybe as a fully-active gate to another universe, maybe? The base of some advanced civilization? Maybe it's just full of some rather EXTREME electromagnetic anomalies?).

But Stonehenge... yeah, Stonehenge fits the bill.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Just bumping this for now. Expect new stuff soon.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

A New Weapons Gadget, adapted from the movie version of 'A Sound of Thunder'.

*DESIGNATORS*

The weapon is adapted with a small radio reciever/transmitter and microchip connected to the weapon's safety (or the weapon's on-board computer is re-programmed), in a 'hive mode'. One of these weapons is designated the 'leader', and the rest of the weapons will not fire at all unless the 'leader' opens fire.
This Gadget has been adapted by most safari companies for the simple reason that it avoids overly eager clients from shooting up something that the guides do not want them shooting at.

It takes a Computer Use check (DC 15) to program the designators to accept a 'leader' or to be released of the designator mode.
*Purchase DC Modifier:* +1.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

A contact of mine managed to make this image:


----------



## marcoasalazarm

An idea:

an Alternate of Harry Potter unleashes the Lament Configuration (_Hellraiser_) on the Death Eaters. Voldemort and his cronies are never heard of again... although Wormtail's severed head now adorns Throatless' torso.


(inspiration: http://www.fanfiction.net/s/2452681/1/ ).


----------



## Ravage_mk2

Updated the Alt Eisen and Weissritter to Huge Mecha stats.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Cool. Now they can step on people even better.


----------



## Ravage_mk2

In the hands of less honorable pilots perhaps...


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Like my players.

In any case, I have an emergency request.

I know that System Shock was mentioned in passing earlier on (with the fact that SHODAN had been 'reformed' and now served for the UNSC), but now my players want to know more.

I'm in dire need for the following:
-Statistics for Citadel Station,
-statistics (or some inkling of the capacities of) SHODAN.

In any case, thanks.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> An idea:
> 
> an Alternate of Harry Potter unleashes the Lament Configuration (_Hellraiser_) on the Death Eaters. Voldemort and his cronies are never heard of again... although Wormtail's severed head now adorns Throatless' torso.
> 
> 
> (inspiration: http://www.fanfiction.net/s/2452681/1/ ).




*reads link*

*daemonaic grin*

No doubt the Dursleys _again_, but w/the volume turned all the way up to 11.....


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> In any case, I have an emergency request.
> 
> I know that System Shock was mentioned in passing earlier on (with the fact that SHODAN had been 'reformed' and now served for the UNSC), but now my players want to know more.
> 
> I'm in dire need for the following:
> -Statistics for Citadel Station,
> -statistics (or some inkling of the capacities of) SHODAN.
> 
> In any case, thanks.




Hmm.......I get the impression you'll have to ask around outside of ENWorld(http://www.ttlg.com/)but info is otherwise *very* lacking: (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Citadel_Station_(System_Shock) ). Sorry if I haven't helped here.


----------



## Verec

I tried to write up an explanation for why SHODAN would be with humanity.  My best explanation?  She's hiding, using us to shelter her from somthing else.  Maybe she's terrified of the power of Mimas Castle, or maybe the aliens are freaking her out, or maybe another AI hacked her and corupted part of her core.  Whatever happened, she's very scared, and trying to hide behind as many starships and human bodies as she can.  Being a Administrative and relay AI may just be her way of paying for the 'rent'.

Mimas castle, for those not in the know, is the ancestral home of Sailor Saturn's past incarnation.  The actual moon itself, where one would presume the castle is located, is rather odd.  




As you can see, its not only oblong, but it has a major crater that's almost 1/3rd the size of the entire moon!  Death Star comparisions are inevitable.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well, there is that.


My idea (before I heard yours) was that probably with all the demented amount of Fiction hackers out there, maybe one of them got lucky during the 23 Hours (or got later 'hired' by the UNSC) and reset SHODAN's ethic programming full-force.

Of course, the UNSC is slightly paranoid about her (even if they have reason not to show it), and so, their cruisers have manual cut-offs of the UNSC info network ('just in case') and Citadel Station has been disarmed (it's covered by several battleships, all of them with orders to blow it away if she goes full-on 'death to all humans' loco again).

Even if the ethic reprogramming is back on-line, she still is a crazy b!+(h. Her favorite joke?

To give people in Citadel a 'taste' of what the Hacker had to live thru (usually turn off the lights and give the 'Look at you..' speech-she still has the odd voice). This has left a lot of Citadel visitors unnerved, much to her pleasure.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> Of course, the UNSC is slightly paranoid about her (even if they have reason not to show it), and so, their cruisers have manual cut-offs of the UNSC info network ('just in case') and Citadel Station has been disarmed (it's covered by several battleships, all of them with orders to blow it away if she goes full-on 'death to all humans' loco again).
> 
> Even if the ethic reprogramming is back on-line, she still is a crazy b!+(h. Her favorite joke?
> 
> To give people in Citadel a 'taste' of what the Hacker had to live thru (usually turn off the lights and give the 'Look at you..' speech-she still has the odd voice). This has left a lot of Citadel visitors unnerved, much to her pleasure.






*Whew*

'No. Way. No. Frigging. WAY.' is what I thought at first. But, yep....looks like _Hexadecimal_ could take lessons, is what you mean by 'crazy', right?


----------



## Verec

You wouldn't need a battleship to take out Citadel station.  One contact nuke in the right spot should rip it up very nicely.  Its a reseach and devlopment station, not a battle ready platform like a Ramilies class Star Fortress.  (Now that would be overkill.  Space Cathedral or not, I've yet to see any stationary base that can match it for firepower and duribility.)  It's armament should be minimal, and it should instead boast an enhanced sensor network that enables the detection of any enemies long before they reach it so defenders can be dispatched.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

The battleships are there anyway to defend Citadel. Their orders just 'happen' to include that, if the loyalties of SHODAN are compromised (ethical programming disabled AGAIN or something even worse-although what that 'worse' might be is better off left unknown), they are to turn their guns on Citadel and leave nothing standing (they don't want another case like the one that happened to the VonBraun (System Shock 2)).

And Hex is, thankfully, the lesser of a bunch of Evils that haunt the Net (she prefers to rule over her own little spot, a little more mercifully that, say, Myotismon, whose spot is a freaking Digimonian Vampire Kingdom-you know, of the kind where the subjects are just 'unprocessed meals' instead of real subjects).


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> The battleships are there anyway to defend Citadel. Their orders just 'happen' to include that, if the loyalties of SHODAN are compromised (ethical programming disabled AGAIN or something even worse-although what that 'worse' might be is better off left unknown), they are to turn their guns on Citadel and leave nothing standing (they don't want another case like the one that happened to the VonBraun (System Shock 2)).
> 
> And Hex is, thankfully, the lesser of a bunch of Evils that haunt the Net (she prefers to rule over her own little spot, a little more mercifully that, say, Myotismon, whose spot is a freaking Digimonian Vampire Kingdom-you know, of the kind where the subjects are just 'unprocessed meals' instead of real subjects).




(http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_ReBoot_characters#Hexadecimal)

Word is, though, a defragmented version of Hex is hiding out (How?Perhaps a very minor timeline colision w/ the Digital World) in an as-yet-undisclosed location(could be Tokyo, London......San Jose?    _Behind you....._ ) 

However, if you can ignore that for just a moment, one wonders......what exactly is the fate of the internal combustion engine around here? Oh, I know it's probably been replaced. The question here is...........with what? Antigrav? Fusion drive? What?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Aquarius Alodar said:
			
		

> However, if you can ignore that for just a moment, one wonders......what exactly is the fate of the internal combustion engine around here? Oh, I know it's probably been replaced. The question here is...........with what? Antigrav? Fusion drive? What?




Still being used. Just because there's flying cars, it doesn't means that standard gas-guzzlers will stop being produced.


As a note, I appologize for the abrupt lack of support to this thread, but RL is just giving me a bad time, that's it.

Sorry.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Just expanding somewhat more on the setting with the following newsclip (running in the Coreline CNN or something):





_
"This photograph shows a mixture of conventional armored forces and Mecha advancing across desert terrain. The exact location of where this picture was taken is unknown, as well as the exact nationality of the forces (although they had been identified by this network as American M-60s and Zaku-class Mobile Suits, pressumably from the Universal Century Gundamverses). Shortly before the time of this edition's closure, we recieved word from the LaGrange Colonies that a large number of Mobile Suits in their arsenal had been stolen by forces unknown..."_

Following this, a friend of mine managed to find in the local Manga shop (also rental service) this series, "Gundam SEED". And now he wants me to try and add ZAFT, the Orb Union and the Coordinator race to this mess.

I need help, SEVERE help. All I personally know abot "Gundam SEED" is that those ZAFT uniforms make interesting Cosplay material.

EDIT: NOW I have a couple of ideas!!!!

*The reason why Chernobyl is now clean enough to reliably host a Zoid arena is because a Neutron Jammer was used in the cleanup operation. Immediately after that, the governments in Coreline Earth ordered any companies producing the Jammers to produce Jammers only to them and produce, as well, a large number of Jammer Nullifiers.

*The Orb Union and Sanq Kingdom are allies (hell, the Orb Union that is on Coreline Earth is actually one and the same! Inspiration: http://www.fanfiction.net/s/2918236/1/ ). Morgenroete is severely reduced in power next to its canon counterpart, but what it produces is severely powerful (enough to blow away a Gundam!).


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*New Organizations.*

These were not written by me, but hell, they are GOOD organizations, and so deserve to be known.

*Fiction Hunters, Inc.*
*Agenda:* Make money by doing what they do best-hunting Fictions.
*Structure:* Private Military Organisation.
*Motto: * "For all your ninja/magical-girl/bug/zombie hunting needs."
*Most Common Allegiances:* Law, Money.
*Requisition Limit:* 60 (Military, Illegal).

_"Are aliens buggin' you?  Are ninjas popping out of your furnature, trying to capture you?  Are Zombies eating your brains?  Did a Mecha stomp on your favorite doggy?  If so, call us!  We will make sure that whatever you need removed will be nothing but a pasty smear on the sidewalk!"_-*Advertisement for Fiction Hunters, Inc.*

Originally Hunters, Inc. in their home universe, Fiction Hunters, Inc. is a Fiction mercenary organization whose specialty was eliminating exotic targets.  Ninjas, Zombies, Mecha, rogue Samurai, Superheroes, vampires, space pirates, catgirls, Undead Superhero Catgirl Ninja Space Pirates in mecha (long story), they will track down, and neutralize with extreme prejudice.
Although if all you need is to get your catgirl out of a tree, they can do that, too.  Usually by cutting down the tree.
Politically, FHInc. usually hires itself out to government organizations that are in need of some exotic target being removed.  However, Hunters aren't picky when someone with money wants to hire their survices.

*HQ: * Fiction Hunters, Inc. is highly mobile.  Using Carrier Auroships (a tricked-out version of the Helicarrier) as bases of operation, a single strike force can hit anywhere in the world (and even some places above it) within a couple hours.

*Equipment:* Borderline PL5/PL6.  Most grunts are armed with the XM-32 Wolverine battle rifle (modified OICW w/ chainsaw bayonet) and dressed in modified Land Warrior armor.  Occasionally, a target will require heavier ordinance, like plasma rifles, 25mm autocannons, or railguns.  When the target is extremely tough, that's when the tanks, mecha, and airstrikes are brought in...

*Technomage's Guild*




*Agenda: *Prove that magic and science can be connected.
*Structure: *Several guild halls across the world, one or more on every continent.
*Symbol: *The atom inside of a Celtic-style ring.
*Most Common Allegiances:* Technomage's Guild, good.
*Requisition Limit:* 7-28 (restricted.)
The Technomage's Guild is a group dedicated to connecting magic and science. Even the most chaotic members of the guild follow the Technomage's Code. The Code states-
1. Do not use your magic to serve the forces of evil. Performing such acts will bring swift action from the Guild Masters.
2. Help your fellow technomages when they call for you. The only time this should not be followed is if it contradicts one of the other rules of the Code.
3. Don't use your magic for monetary gain. Just because you can hack into a bank doesn't make it right.
4. When a deviant attempts to fight the purpose of the order, stop them at all costs.
The Technomage's Guild lets any nonevil-aligned spellcaster into their ranks and train them in the way of the technomage. This is one of the easiest ways to get training to get you levels in the technomage advanced class.

*Arcanic Society*




*Agenda: *Lift magic higher and stop those who cherish science over it.
*Structure: *Guild halls in ancient sites including Stonehenge, Giza, and Mayan ruins.
*Symbol: *An ancient horse etching in a circle ringed with laurel leaves.
*Most Common Allegiances:* Arcanic Society, chaos.
*Requisition Limit:* 6-27(restricted.)
The Arcanic Society, commonly known by the Technomage's Guild as the deviants, are a group who cling to the ancient ways and shun technology and any magic form connected to it. The group together in ancient, primordial places and plot to bring magic up and put science down.

*Speedsters*




*Agenda:* Be the fastest possible.
*Structure: *A grouping of hotrodders determined to break any speed record imaginable.
*Symbol:* A racecar in a yellow circle.
*Most Common Allegiances:* Speedsters, chaos.
*Requisition Limit:* 32 (licensed.)
The Speedsters have been called many things (mostly things related to insanity), but never call one slow. They are determined to go faster and farther than any other person has ever gone before. Members always have at least one level in the Speed Demon advanced class. Some drive fast cars, some pilot fast boats, some fly fast aircraft, and some even pilot starships or mechs in their quest to break records.

*Swamp Boogers*




*Agenda: *Protect Louisiana from the forces of evil.
*Structure: *A ragtag gang of backwoodsmen, hunters, fisherman, military, and former sportsmen.
*Symbol:* The fleur-de-lis (I have the strong feeling I misspelled that.)
*Most Common Allegiances:* Swamp Boogers, Louisiana, good.
*Requisition Limit:* 24 (restricted.)
Named after a local term for Bigfoot, the Swamp Boogers are Louisianian vigilantes dedicated to taking back their state from evil forces. They are masters of swamp combat. This makes sense, considering the fact that most of them were raised in those habitats or grew to know the terrain. They are dangerous in their element and often figure out how to train the beasts like alligators and cottomouths that dwell in the depths.
New Feat: Bayou Bug
Prerequisites: Swim 6 ranks, must have lived in a swampy area for 2 or more years.
Benefits: You gain a +2 bonus to attacks in swamps, Handle Animal checks with swamp-dwelling wildlife, Constitution saves to hold your breath, Survival checks in swamps, and Climb checks when climbing swamp trees such as cypresses or muddy ground.

*Shadow Divers*




*Agenda: *Dive into underwater caves and other watery places to study the new post-23 hours undersea fauna.
*Structure: *Experienced divers with a thirst for knowledge.
*Symbol:* A diver descending into the shadows.
*Most Common Allegiances:* Shadow Divers, science.
*Requisition Limit:* 33 (licensed.)
The post-23 hours seas are filled with amazing new lifeforms. The Shadow Divers are here to search the watery depths for these things.

*Society of Magic Resistance*




*Agenda: *Destroy all magic-using beings on Earth.
*Structure: *Near-insane people who believe that anyone who uses magic is evil.
*Symbol:* A pair of handcuffs.
*Most Common Allegiances:* Society of Magic Resistance, chaos.
*Requisition Limit:* 42 (illegal.)
Often working alongside the Defenders of Man, the conspiracy group known as the Society of Magic Resistance is prepared to destroy any magic-using being they come across, be the individual good, evil, or neutral. Some of them even view the completely different powers such as the Force and psionics as magic and will proceed to destroy them as well.

*EZBC*




*Agenda: *Keep the sport of zoid battling organized and followed by the rulebook.
*Structure: *A group of zoid battle overseers.
*Symbol: *A globe.
*Most Common Allegiances: *EZBC, law, good.
The EZBC (Earth Zoid Battle Commitee) is a group that judges all of the zoid battles on Earth. From one-on-one street (not literally  ) battles all the way to the Earth Grand Cup, the EZBC oversees all of them. Zoid teams in cups need a team license (purchase DC 16) to participate in the race for the Grand Cup. This tournament goes through the various battle cups on the road to this fabled trophy of the zoid pilot. Teams that don't have a transport that can fly will be provided one by the EZBC. The Earth Zoid Cup Challenge is as follows.
Vladinost Arena (Moscow, Russia): The first challenge on the way to winning the Grand Cup, Sarius Arena is an indoor arena that is similar in structure to a football field with the floor of a basketball court. The arena is an empty space with the exception of a few walls that are used for hiding and protection. Fighting past the hundreds of other teams in several singular team vs. team battles, 20 will make it to the next round of the challenges.

*+Jungle Rumble (Lake Tele in the Congo): * This arena is pretty much a fenced-in section of jungle. Weaving through the trees and trudging through the muck, zoids teams must prevail to be in the 16 to make it to the next round. 
*+Blazing Sun Challenge (Outside of Phoenix, Arizona, USA):* A desert arena that is mostly flat with the exception of a outcrops, teams must beat the heat to make it into the 12 to make it.
*+White Waste and Water (Somewhere near the South Pole):* To be one of the 8 to make it, you've got to fight the frigid wastes of this arena. There is also a part of the arena that has spots that may break under the weight of Gargantuan or Colossal zoids and send them tumbling into the icy water below.
*+Fighting Fallout (Chernobyl, Ukraine)* Where the famous Chernobyl disaster took place an arena now stands. In an area that has finally been purged of any trace of the disaster, 4 will fall and 4 will rise on the barren ground.
*+Cloud Arena (Queensland Australia)* Named after the champion Bit Cloud, here only a single team of the 4 left will win the Earth Grand Cup in this ferocious brawl that lasts 10 battles over 10 days. The winner of the most of these battles in the massive indoor arena that can be altered to resemble nearly any terrain will be crowned the year's champion team by Cloud himself.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

And with the Commitee above, this is the new stuff (or 'fecal matter', take your pick)...

*Zoids*​

Organic lifeforms from the planet Zi, zoids are now popular among Post-23 hour Earth's mech pilots from beginning pilots all the way up to mech jockeys. There are even wild zoids that roam like Earth's animals. Zoids range in size from the Large blox zoids to the Colossal carriers and the titan of the battlefield, the Seismosaurus.

*New Zoid Equipment*​
Strike Laser Claws (PL 7)
Strong weapons similar in shape to the claws of wild beasts, strike laser claws are designed to hit with burning force. The damage dealt by strike laser claws is always slashing damage + 1d6 fire damage. The slashing damage depends on the size of the mech: Medium 1d6, Large 2d6, Huge 4d6, Gargantuan 6d6, and Colossal 8d6.
Equipment Slot: 1, must be hand (or arm if Medium, Large, or quadrupedal).
Activation: Attack Action.
Range: Touch.
Target: Single target within reach.
Duration: Instantaneous.
Saving Throw: None.
Purchase DC: 7+one-quarter the base mech's purchase DC.
Restriction: Licensed (+1).

Transport Compartment (PL 7)
Designed when you want to carry other mechs or vehicles, a transport compartment is essential for any of the carrier zoids or similarly inclined mechs. Transport compartments are only suited for being built in Colossal mechs and can hold either 1 Gargantuan vehicle or mech, 2 Huge, 4 Large, or 6 Medium.
Equipment Slots: 4, must be torso or shoulders.
Activation: Free Action.
Range: Personal.
Target: You.
Duration: Persistent.
Purchase DC: 26.
Restriction: None.

Launch Tube (PL 7)
Connected to the transport compartment, a launch tube allows the contents to get out of the inside of the mech. A warning-if the tube is still open after removing the contents, things may attempt to access the inside of the mech.
Equipment Slots: 4 for Gargantuan mechs to pass through, 2 for Huge, or 1 for Large and Medium, must be shoulders, torso, or legs (only works if all equipment slots fit in a single leg).
Activation: Move Action.
Range: Personal.
Target: You.
Duration: Persistent until closed.
Purchase DC: 15.
Restriction: None.

Organoid Connection (PL 8)
Organoids, Medium-sized animal robots, provide power and increase the capabilities of a zoid they are connected to. A zoid with an organoid connected to it gains a +2 bonus to Strength, attacks, and Defense.
Equipment Slots: 2.
Activation: Free Action.
Range: Personal.
Target: You.
Duration: Persistent as long as the organoid remains in the zoid.
Purchase DC: 26.
Restriction: None.

Swimming Systems (PL 6)
Mounted on the zoid, these aid in swimming and give the zoid an actual swim speed. The speed depends on the SwSy make: Mark I 20 feet, Mark II 40 feet, and Mark III 60 feet. All of the Marks take up the same amount of slots, but the slot configuration depends on the mech's build.
Equipment Slots: 1, must be tail; 2, legs or arms; or 4, legs and arms.
Activation: Free action.
Range: Personal.
Target: You.
Duration: Persistent.
Saving Throw: None.
Purchase DC: 8+one-quarter the mech's base purchase DC for Mark I, 14 for Mark II, or 20 for Mark III.
Restriction: None.

Avian Wings (PL 6)
Reinforced metal transforms arms into wings that resemble that of flying animals. These wings give the mech a fly speed of 40 feet (average). Other attachments may increase the power of the wings. Each wing has 2 equipment slots on a Large mech (+1 more on each wing for each size higher).
Equipment Slots: Replaces all arm and hand slots.
Activation: Free action.
Range: Personal.
Target: You.
Duration: Persistent.
Saving Throw: None.
Purchase DC: 10+one-quarter the mech's base purchase DC.
Restriction: None.

Bite Fangs (PL 5)
Hardened metal teeth, bite fangs are tools that animalian mechs (usually zoids) use with great efficiency. The damage dealt by bite fangs is piercing and varies with mech size: Large 1d6, Huge 3d6, Gargantuan 6d6, Colossal 9d6. Also, after biting a target you can grapple and act as per improved grab.
Equipment Slots: 1, must be helmet.
Activation: Attack action.
Range: Touch.
Target: Single Target within reach.
Duration: Insantaneous.
Saving Throw: None.
Purchase DC: 10+one-quarter the mech's base purchase DC.
Restriction: Licensed (+1).

Crushing Tail (PL 6)
A connection to the tail that produces enhanced power generation when hitting something. The attack deals bludgeoning damage; 2d6 for Large, 4d6 Huge, 6d6 Gargantuan, and 8d6 for Colossal.
Equipment Slots: 1, must be tail.
Activation: Attack action.
Range: Touch.
Target: Single Target within reach.
Duration: Insantaneous.
Saving Throw: None.
Purchase DC: 10+one-quarter the mech's base purchase DC.
Restriction: Licensed (+1).

Zan Blade (PL 6)
A heated tail-mounted edge, the zan blade turns a tail into a fiery sword. Along with dealing 1d6 fire damage, along with slashing damage of 1d8 damage for Large, 2d8 Huge, 3d8 Gargantuan, or 4d8 Colossal.
Equipment Slots: 1, must be tail.
Activation: Attack action.
Range: Touch.
Target: Single Target within reach.
Duration: Insantaneous.
Saving Throw: None.
Purchase DC: 12+one-quarter the mech's base purchase DC.
Restriction: Restricted (+2).

AZ Assault Rifle (PL 5)
The AZ (Anti-Zoid) assault rifle is a powerful mech weapon that is designed to aid in battles. While, like any other mech weapon, it can target vehicles, organics, etc., AZ assault rifles gain a +4 bonus to attack when specifically targeting another mech. An AZ deals 2d10 points of ballistic damage.
Equipment Slots: 1 for gun, 1 for each 10-bullet case.
Activation: Attack action.
Range Increment: 50 feet.
Target: Single Target within reach.
Duration: Insantaneous.
Saving Throw: None.
Purchase DC: 24, 8 for each case.
Restriction: Military (+3).

Headache Claw (PL 7)
Using advanced sonic technology, headache claws earn their name. Along with a powerful burst of icy cold, the headache claw releases a heavy boom. A headache claw deals 1d10 points of sonic damage as well as 2d8 points of cold damage. While usually replacing the hand, some are positioned to create a whole new arm on the shoulders, two of these when coupled with a quadrupal mech with spider legs produces an octoped creature somewhat resembling the decapedal crabs and lobsters.
Equipment Slots: 1, must either replace a hand slot or be on an arm (for quadrupedal or Large) or shoulders.
Activation: Attack action.
Range Increment: 10 feet.
Target: Single Target within reach.
Duration: Insantaneous.
Saving Throw: Will DC 18 (applies only to the sonic damage).
Purchase DC: 27.
Restriction: Restricted (+2).

Camo Paint Job (PL 5)
Painted a certain color, the camo paint job gives the mech a +6 bonus to Hide checks when in the correct environment. The camo types are urban, desert (works for other sand environments like sandy beaches as well), swamp, jungle, forest, alpine, arctic (works in other snowy environments as well), sky, oceanic, and barren rock (such as volcanic terrain or a rocky island). You may only have one paint job (camo or otherwise) at a time, another paint job covers up and negates the first. Paint jobs can be used in conjunction with chameleonic coating or an invisibilty-producing equipment piece.
Equipment Slots: 0.
Activation: Free action.
Range: Personal.
Target: You.
Duration: Persistent.
Saving Throw: None.
Purchase DC: 22.
Restriction: None.

Police Paint Job (PL 5)
Bright blue and white, a police paint job gives a +2 bonus to Intimidate and Bluff checks against criminals. Some more unscrupulous individuals may steal some paint and give their mech this paint job themselves to masquerade it as a police force mech, often along with a disguise and fake ID for themselves.
Equipment Slots: 0.
Activation: Free action.
Range: Personal.
Target: You.
Duration: Persistent.
Saving Throw: None.
Purchase DC: 27.
Restriction: Military (+3).

*WILD ZOIDS*​
These zoids may have lost their pilots or have been activated and then released. They act as if they are animals and have no need for a pilot to control them.  A wild zoid is treated as having Str 13, Dex 12, Con --, Int 10, Wis 15, and Cha 12. It is also considered to have ranks in skills as follows-Spot 4, Listen 4, Search 4, Survival 4, and Intimidate 4.


*Large Blox Zoid*​While most mechs have the option of having a tail slot instead of a belt, Large mechs don't have that option. This may be a hinderance with certain smaller animalian mechs such as some of the blox zoids. For instance, the tail slot required for something like a zan blade, which is popular among certain zoid mechanics, wouldn't be possible without a tail. Blox zoids started in the PL 7 fiction world of Zoids, and might be hard to manufacture without knowledge of Zoidian technology and techniques.
Combat Statistics: A Large blox zoid has combat statistics as per Large, Large heavy assault, and Large scout walker mechs with a base speed of 30 feet.
Base Purchase DC: 44.
Equipment Slots: A Large blox zoid has more equipment slots available than the other Large mechs due to their unusual construction and shape patterns. These slots are located as follows.
Helmet: 1 slot.
Back: 1 slot.
Left Arm: 1 slot.
Right Arm: 1 slot.
Shoulders: 2 slots.
Torso: 2 slots.
Left leg: 1 slot.
Right Leg: 1 slot.
Tail: 1 slot.

*New Zoids*​
The following are all blox zoids of Large or Huge size. All are home creations and are in no way connected to Hasbro's zoids.
*Chillclaw-Pistol Shrimp Zoid (PL 7)*
Powerful despite its size, the Chillclaw is popular among pilots who want a powerful amphibious zoid that can hold its own in combat. It is a quadrupedal build mech that has been designed into an octopedal battler.
Size: Large (Blox zoid, -1 size)
Bonus Hit Points: 150
Superstructure: Duralloy
Hardness: 15
Armor: Crystal Carbon
Bonus to Defense: +10
Armor Penalty: -8
Reach: 10 ft.
Strength Bonus: +8
Dexterity Penalty: -
Speed: 20 ft., swim 40 ft.
Base Purchase DC: 44
Standard Equipment Package: Pilot's cockpit (torso), Class III sensor system (helmet), structural enhancement (right arm equivalent), life support system (left arm equivalent), headache claw x2 (shoulders), spider legs (replaces leg slots), energy shields (spider legs), chaff (spider legs), flares (spider legs), swimming system Mark II (tail), comm system (no slots), oceanic camo paint job (no slots).


----------



## marcoasalazarm

This post is to remind of what I mentioned on the Zaku post.


----------



## Verec

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> Following this, a friend of mine managed to find in the local Manga shop (also rental service) this series, "Gundam SEED". And now he wants me to try and add ZAFT, the Orb Union and the Coordinator race to this mess.
> 
> I need help, SEVERE help. All I personally know abot "Gundam SEED" is that those ZAFT uniforms make interesting Cosplay material.



You don't need help.  Your friend does.  The SEED series is an abomination, and it should have been burned as soon as it left the presses/animators.  I for one am getting damn tired of Gundam series pretending to be hard sci-fi with one or two toys that just happen to rewrite all the laws of physics.  Right now, I want to tackle some spaceships.  I'm doing an Imperial star destroyer right now, just for the fun of it. . . Did you know that they have 64 main guns?  This is getting crazy. . . it's just so much bigger and more advance than everything else.  192000 hp.  That will ruin your game.  *wanders off grumbling*


----------



## marcoasalazarm

I know that a lot of the stuff is overkill, but it's my setting. There's phase-shift armor in those things? There's teleporting bullets in the D20 Future rulebook, dammit! THAT should counter that!

And I ain't talking about translating the WHOLE DAMN THING. He just wants the race and the factions (which is enough).

And well... in any case, that was a trip, but I can't say that it's a lousy trip. He's the guy who helped me with most of my conversions. Occasionally, yeah, it's crazy to work with him, but I cannot say that he doesn0t has good ideas... occasionally.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

First note: Here is an interesting 'Super Robot Wars' fanfic I'd like to share:

http://www.fanfiction.net/s/863667/1/

SECOND:

*DINOTOPIA, THE STORMLOCKED ISLE.​*
In the South Pacific, an island formed after 23 hours-the fabled fic-island of Dinotopia. Despite the storms around the island, some advanced technological equipment could reach the island. The sentient dinosaurs of the island were shocked to hear of some of the normal dinosaurs outside of the island lacking sentience. Some even went as far as to leave their home and attempt (and fail) to "educate" the dinosaurs in other locations such as Isla Sorna and Nublar. The following are some of the species of dinosaurs from Dinotopia.

*Topian Deinonychus*
Unlike other deinonychus, this sentient species eats only fish and communes often with humans. They usually don't go to the outside world, preferring to remain on Dinotopia. Those that meet non-island deinonychus, they will revert into nonsentience (see stats in chapter 8 of the Core Rulebook) in a matter of weeks of running with the pack before they succumb to their hunter's nature. 
Species Traits
Type: Magical beast.
Size: Large.
Ability Modifiers: +2 Strength, -2 Dexterity, +2 Constitution, +2 Intelligence.
Unarmed Attacks: A Topian deinonychus has the unarmed attacks of its animal cousins (see deinonychus entry in the CR), but can't use them all at once. They are all seperate attacks.
Primitive Handling: Topian deinonychus can only handle archaic and simple weapons as well as exotic melee weapons. Attempting to use any other weapons leads in a -4 to attack rolls.
Call of the Hunt: If a Topian deinonychus spends more than 10 days with a pack of nonsentient deinonychus immediately loses its class levels, languages, and equipment, and gains the stats of a normal deinonychus (detailed in chapter 8 of the CR).
Bonus Feat and Feat Alteration: Topian Deinonychus gain the bonus feat Archaic Weapons Proficiency. They also consider Ekros pikes archaic weapons instead of exotic ones.
Free Languages: Read/Write Dinotopian Footprint Signs and Speak Carnos (carnivorous dino language).
LA: +2.

*Topian Protoceratops*
The protoceratops of Dinotopia are the local lingo masters. They learn how to talk the talk with other species, be they human, alien, or dinosaur. Topian protoceratops may not be able to hold objects but they are quite good at using their beak for things other than talking if the need arises.
Species Traits
Type: Magical beast.
Size: Medium.
Ability Modifiers: -2 Strength, -2 Dexterity, +2 Constitution, +2 Wisdom.
Natural Attack: The Topian protoceratops can bite with its beak, dealing 1d8 damage. This is helpful since protos are quadrupedal and cannot hold weapons.
Beak Carry: A Topian protoceratops can pick up and carry something up to 3 size Tiny objects in its mouth. While doing so it cannot speak or bite.
Free Language Skills: Read/Write Dinotopian Footprint Signs and Speak Ceratopsian and one other language. Do to the fact that footprint stamping is all they can do, Topian protoceratops cannot write any other languages but can learn to read them.
LA: +1.

*New Weapon: Ekros Pike*
Named after a deinonychus named Ekros, these pikes are often used by deinonychus guards or as ceremonial items.
*Ekros Pike*
Damage: 1d10
Critical: 20
Type: Piercing
Range Increment: -
Size: Large
Weight: 5 lb.
Purchase DC: 10 on Dinotopia, 26 elsewhere
Restriction: Restricted (+2)

EDIT: For Aquarius: I hope you don't mind me posting the following quote and answer:

SENT BY AQUARIUS ALODAR, 28-01-07:

"I just remembered that in certain multiversal circles, these 'Fictions' would be referred to as "_Partum_" or 'the created' if you'll excuse the Latin.....Why? Well, we seem to have been repeatedly running over a mistake on both our parts, because the word 'fiction' (with or w/out caps) actually comes from _fingere_, "to form, create". See what I mean?"

'Fictions' is the 'umbrella term' given in the street (most people out ther don't really have the education nor the time to search thru a library and find out this tidbit). The word 'Partum', however, is used in a number of societies that use Latin in any case, such as Sanctuary (Greece).


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*STREET SAMURAI ADVANCED CLASS*​
 Street Samurai are more than mere grunts with a gun. Their expertise is not in causing damage, but in surviving to cause it. They are preternaturally alert, never surprised, and always cool. Whereas a soldier’s specialty is honed to a fine point in combat, a street samurai’s fine-point specialty is combat- they understand its flow, its rhythm, and its timing. To a street samurai, the act of firing a weapon is final, but everything which leads up to that point is crucial.
 Select this advanced class if you want your character to be more than just a well-rounded combat expert, but an expert on combat. It combines melee and ranged weapon expertise, preparing the street samurai for whatever comes his way.
 The fastest path into this advanced class is from the Fast hero basic class, though other paths are possible.

*Requirements*
To qualify to become a Street Samurai, a character must fulfil the following criteria.
*Base Attack Bonus:* +2.
*Base Defense Bonus:* +4
*Skills:* Knowledge (physical sciences) 3 ranks, Knowledge (tactics) 3 ranks.
*Feats:* Dodge, Personal Firearms Proficiency.

*Class Information*
The following information applies to the Street Samurai advanced class.

*Hit Die*
The Street Samurai gains 1d8 hit points per level. The character's Constitution modifier applies.

*Action Points*
The Street Samurai gains a number of action points equal to 6 + one-half his character level, rounded down, every time he attains a new level in this class.

*Class Skills*
The Street Samurai's class skills are as follows.
 Bluff (Cha), Demolitions (Int), Drive (Dex), Gather Information (Cha), Hide (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), Knowledge (current events, physical sciences, popular culture, streetwise, tactics) (Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Profession (Wis), Sense Motive (Wis), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis).
* Skill Points at each level:* 5 + Intelligence modifier.

*Table: The Street Samurai*


*ClassLevel--BaseAttackBonus--FortSave--RefSave--WillSave--Special--DefenseBonus--ReputationBonus*
 1st--	+0--	+0--	+2--	+1--	Aware--	+1--	+0
 2nd--	+1--	+0--	+3--	+2--	Combat Sense +1--	+2--	+0
 3rd--	+2--	+1--	+3--	+2--	Bonus feat--	+2--	+0
 4th--	+3--	+1--	+4--	+2--	Uncanny Dodge X--	+3--	+0
 5th--	+3--	+1--	+4--	+3--	Combat Sense +2--	+4--	+1
 6th--	+4--	+2--	+5--	+3--	Bonus feat--	+4--	+1
 7th--	+5--	+2--	+5--	+4--	Stay Cool--	+5--	+1
 8th--	+6--	+2--	+6--	+4--	Combat Sense +3--	+6--	+1
 9th--	+6--	+3--	+6--	+4--	Bonus feat--	+6--	+2
10th--	+7--	+3--	+7--	+5--	Inspired Defense--	+7--	+2

*Class Features*
The following features pertain to the Street Samurai advanced class.

*Aware*
At 1st level, the Street Samurai gains the ability of the Aware talent of the Dedicated hero basic class. If they already possess this talent, they gain no further benefit from this ability.

*Combat Sense*
At 2nd level, the Street Samurai adds a +1 competence bonus on Initiative checks. At 5th level, the competence bonus increases to +2. At 8th level, the competence bonus increases to +3.

*Bonus Feat*
At 3rd, 6th and 9th level, the Street Samurai gets a bonus feat. The bonus feat must be selected from the following list, and the Street Samurai must meet all of the prerequisites for the feat to select it.
 Advanced Firearms Proficiency, Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Armour Proficiency (light), Burst Fire, Combat Reflexes, Confident, Double Tap, Exotic Firearms Proficiency, Mobility, Point Blank Shot, Rapid Shot, Weapon Focus.

*Uncanny Dodge X*
At 4th level, the Street Samurai gains the ability of Uncanny Dodge, or increases the potency of this ability if he already has it.
 If the Street Samurai does not already have the ability of Uncanny Dodge 1 (usually gained as a Fast hero), he gains Uncanny Dodge 1: He retains his Dexterity bonus to Defense (if any) regardless of being caught flat-footed or struck by a hidden attacker. (He still loses his Dexterity bonus to Defense if he’s immobilized).
 If the Street Samurai already has Uncanny Dodge 1, he gains Uncanny Dodge 2: He can no longer be flanked; he can react to opponents on opposite sides of himself as easily as he can react to a single attacker.
 If the Street Samurai already has Uncanny Dodge 2, then he gains no further benefit from this ability.

*Stay Cool*
At 7th level, a Street Samurai gains a +4 insight bonus on level checks to resist Intimidation.

*Inspired Defense*
At 10th level, the Street Samurai gains the ability to spend 1 action point to avoid blows better. You declare the use of the action point at the beginning of the combat round. The result of the action point roll is added to the Street Samurai’s defense until the beginning of the next combat round.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

A new Feat.

*NEWTYPE [GENERAL]*
Your supernatural empathy and insight marks you as part of the next step in human evolution.
*Prerequisites: * Gundam Universe (Universal Century) Fiction, Spacenoid.
*Benefit: * Your latent psychic abilities flares to life, conferring upon you the designation of a Newtype. As a Newtype, you gain the [psionic] subtype and a reserve of one power point. You can take psionic feats, metapsionic feats, and psionic item creation feats. You do not, however, gain the ability to manifest powers simply by virtue of having this feat.

In addition, while you are psionically focused you gain a +1 insight bonus to Initiative checks, Sense Motive checks, and Saving Throws.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> First note: Here is an interesting 'Super Robot Wars' fanfic I'd like to share:
> 
> http://www.fanfiction.net/s/863667/1/
> 
> SECOND:
> 
> *DINOTOPIA, THE STORMLOCKED ISLE.​*
> In the South Pacific, an island formed after 23 hours-the fabled fic-island of Dinotopia. Despite the storms around the island, some advanced technological equipment could reach the island. The sentient dinosaurs of the island were shocked to hear of some of the normal dinosaurs outside of the island lacking sentience. Some even went as far as to leave their home and attempt (and fail) to "educate" the dinosaurs in other locations such as Isla Sorna and Nublar. The following are some of the species of dinosaurs from Dinotopia.
> 
> *Topian Deinonychus*
> Unlike other deinonychus, this sentient species eats only fish and communes often with humans. They usually don't go to the outside world, preferring to remain on Dinotopia. Those that meet non-island deinonychus, they will revert into nonsentience (see stats in chapter 8 of the Core Rulebook) in a matter of weeks of running with the pack before they succumb to their hunter's nature.
> Species Traits
> Type: Magical beast.
> Size: Large.
> Ability Modifiers: +2 Strength, -2 Dexterity, +2 Constitution, +2 Intelligence.
> Unarmed Attacks: A Topian deinonychus has the unarmed attacks of its animal cousins (see deinonychus entry in the CR), but can't use them all at once. They are all seperate attacks.
> Primitive Handling: Topian deinonychus can only handle archaic and simple weapons as well as exotic melee weapons. Attempting to use any other weapons leads in a -4 to attack rolls.
> Call of the Hunt: If a Topian deinonychus spends more than 10 days with a pack of nonsentient deinonychus immediately loses its class levels, languages, and equipment, and gains the stats of a normal deinonychus (detailed in chapter 8 of the CR).
> Bonus Feat and Feat Alteration: Topian Deinonychus gain the bonus feat Archaic Weapons Proficiency. They also consider Ekros pikes archaic weapons instead of exotic ones.
> Free Languages: Read/Write Dinotopian Footprint Signs and Speak Carnos (carnivorous dino language).
> LA: +2.
> 
> *Topian Protoceratops*
> The protoceratops of Dinotopia are the local lingo masters. They learn how to talk the talk with other species, be they human, alien, or dinosaur. Topian protoceratops may not be able to hold objects but they are quite good at using their beak for things other than talking if the need arises.
> Species Traits
> Type: Magical beast.
> Size: Medium.
> Ability Modifiers: -2 Strength, -2 Dexterity, +2 Constitution, +2 Wisdom.
> Natural Attack: The Topian protoceratops can bite with its beak, dealing 1d8 damage. This is helpful since protos are quadrupedal and cannot hold weapons.
> Beak Carry: A Topian protoceratops can pick up and carry something up to 3 size Tiny objects in its mouth. While doing so it cannot speak or bite.
> Free Language Skills: Read/Write Dinotopian Footprint Signs and Speak Ceratopsian and one other language. Do to the fact that footprint stamping is all they can do, Topian protoceratops cannot write any other languages but can learn to read them.
> LA: +1.
> 
> *New Weapon: Ekros Pike*
> Named after a deinonychus named Ekros, these pikes are often used by deinonychus guards or as ceremonial items.
> *Ekros Pike*
> Damage: 1d10
> Critical: 20
> Type: Piercing
> Range Increment: -
> Size: Large
> Weight: 5 lb.
> Purchase DC: 10 on Dinotopia, 26 elsewhere
> Restriction: Restricted (+2)




Hmm.....







> _The sentient dinosaurs of the island were shocked to hear of some of the normal dinosaurs outside of the island lacking sentience. Some even went as far as to leave their home and attempt (and fail) to "educate" the dinosaurs in other locations such as Isla Sorna and Nublar........_
> 
> *Topian Deinonychus*
> Unlike other deinonychus, this sentient species eats only fish and communes often with humans._......Those that meet non-island deinonychus, will revert into nonsentience (see stats in chapter 8 of the Core Rulebook) in a matter of weeks of running with the pack before they succumb to their hunter's nature._





(italics mine)

....as a result of which potential problem, the Round Table Council of Waterfall City recently authorised the mass import of a single metatech item: Upload matrices w/ brainwave/DNA specific security locks. ('Metatech' being any technological items of a higher order than so-called Pre-Vanishing 'high-tech' devices, those being considered highly inelegant and crude vis-a-vis it, and such things as magic. 'Modern technology' essentially.)


----------



## marcoasalazarm

As usual, Aquarius, a good point.

Second, I managed to obtain a copy of Green Ronin's 'Future Player's Companion', and was planning to add some of it later (as soon as I trim down my ideas).

And third, well....


*New Blox Zoids
Racerun-Roadrunner Zoid (PL 7)*
This zoid is usually used by those that have a need for speed in their business or hobby. Other times it is used as a scout or hit and run unit.
Size: Large (blox zoid, -1 size)
Bonus Hit Points: 100
Superstructure: Cerametal
Hardness: 30
Armor: Belenus heat-diffusing
Bonus to Defense: +6
Armor Penalty: -5
Reach: 10 ft.
Strength Bonus: +8
Dexterity Penalty: -
Speed: 40 ft., fly 40 ft. (average)
Base Purchase DC: 44
Standard Equipment Package: Pilot's cockpit (helmet and back), avian wings (replaces arm slots), Class IV sensor system (left wing), LX-20 antishock array (right wing), flares x2 (wings), chaff x2 (shoulders), energy shields (torso), speed booster (legs), zan blade (tail), comm system (no slots).

*Mologore-Thorny Devil Zoid (PL 7)*
Modelled after Australia's spiny desert lizard, the Mologore is popular among survivalists and desert fighters. One can shuffle into the desert and attack without warning from the sand dunes.
Size: Large (blox zoid, -1 size)
Bonus Hit Points: 100
Superstructure: Duralloy
Hardness: 15
Armor: Spiny
Bonus to Defense: +8
Armor Penalty: -6
Reach: 10 ft.
Strength Bonus: +8
Dexterity Penalty: -
Speed: 20 ft.
Base Purchase DC: 40
Standard Equipment Package: Pilot's cockpit (torso), Class VI sensor system (helmet), A3X Dragon flame-thrower (back), strike laser claws x2 (arms), AZ assault rifle (shoulders), AZ ammo case (shoulders), medium fortification (legs equivalent), crushing tail (tail), comm system (no slots), desert camo paint job.
ZPD Dire Mologore-This special brand of Mologore created for the ZPD has advanced power. For a Dire Mologore, replace the camo paint job with the police paint job, the A3X Dragon with the A9X Demon, and replace the crushing tail and medium fortification for heavy fortification.

*NEW GEAR:*

*Spiny Armor (PL 5)*
Armor studded with spines, this is an armor that is quite the protection. A mech doing a slam attack with this armor deals piercing damage instead of the normal slam type of damage. Also, anything attempting to use an unarmed or body-using (such as bite fangs or crushing tail) melee attacks with a defense less than 14 immediately gets dealt the damage as if it had been spine slammed. Being heavy and slower is a small price to pay for this kind of protection.
Equipment Bonus: +8.
Armor Penalty: -6.
Speed Penalty: -10 feet.
Purchase DC: 10+one-half the mech's base purchase DC.

*Non-Blox Zoid
Wyrmog-Dragon Zoid (PL 8)*
This massive monstrosity of a quadrupedal mech will crash across the battlefield, burning or smashing anything in its way. It also tends to carry dangerous denizens in its stomach, opening up to reveal even more destructive power. One such zoid was the Burninator, a terror that blasted across battlefields piloted by the zoid ace Mala "Firetongue" Luicina. When she disappeared her prized zoid went with her-the whereabouts of them are still unknown.
Size: Colossal (-8 size)
Bonus Hit Points: 800
Superstructure: Megatanium
Hardness: 30
Armor: Reactive
Bonus to Defense: +8
Armor Penalty: -5
Reach: 15 ft.
Strength Bonus: +32
Dexterity Penalty: -4
Speed: 60 ft., fly 60 ft. (poor).
Base Purchase DC: 60
Standard Equipment Package: Pilot's cockpit (helmet, cranium), A9X Demon flame-thrower (helmet), Class VI sensor system (visor), Mythologos wings (replaces back slots), mass shields (arms), huge launch tube (shoulders), launch tube (torso), tangleweb array (tail), tangleweb ammo pack (tail), energy shields (legs).

*NEW GEAR:

Mythologos wings (PL 7)*
These wings are designed to resemble those of dragons, griffons, or other such creatures. Instead of replacing the arms, it adds two large back wings. The mech gains a fly speed of 60 feet (poor).
Equipment Slots: Replaces all back slots.
Activation: Free action.
Range: Personal.
Target: You.
Duration: Persistent.
Saving Throw: None.
Purchase DC: 18+one-quarter the mech's base purchase DC.
Restriction: None.

*Armordollo-Fairy Armadillo Zoid (PL 8)*
Armordollos are quadrupedal zoids that resemble Patagonia's tiny fairy armadillos and are powerful armored warriors. Do not underestimate one because of its size, an Armordollo packs a punch. You'll also have a hard time blasting away at the hard shell of a body. It is the tiny juggernaut of the mech world, being able to take damage like a Huge mech and manevuer like the smaller mech it is.
Size: Large (blox zoid, -1 size)
Bonus Hit Points: 200
Superstructure: Megatanium
Hardness: 30
Armor: Megatanium
Bonus to Defense: +12
Armor Penalty: -10
Reach: 10 ft.
Strength Bonus: +8
Dexterity Penalty: -
Speed: 30 ft., burrow 20 ft.
Base Purchase DC: 44
Standard Equipment Package: Pilot's cockpit (torso), Class IV sensor system (helmet), LX-10 antishock array (back), digger claws (arms), A3X Dragon flame-thrower (shoulders), T-95 Cavalcade chaingun (shoulders), advanced diagnostics (left leg), structural enhancement (right leg and tail equivalent), comm system (no slots), desert camo paint job (no slots).

*Digger Claws (PL 6)*
Hardened power claws, digger claws are used to burrow into the ground. It gives the mech a burrow speed of 20 feet and can burrow through substances up to being as hard as (or being) rock.
Equipment Slots: 2, must be both hands (or arms if Large or quadrupedal).
Activation: Free action.
Range: Personal.
Target: You.
Duration: Persistent.
Saving Throw: None.
Purchase DC: 8+one-quarter the mech's base purchase DC.
Restriction: None.

*Coveyr-Bobwhite Quail Zoid (PL 7)*
Whether walking or flying, Coveyr are popular zoids among flyers and those who wish for a quick strike. It may not be the best-armored zoid, but it is prepared. It is also a blox fuzor, being able to convert its shape into a larger weapon that can link onto the right shoulder of the zoid Bunkerbust. The odd way of connecting means that two link spots are needed.
Size: Large (blox zoid, -1 size)
Bonus Hit Points: 100
Superstructure: Neovulcanium
Hardness: 20
Armor: Resilium
Bonus to Defense: +6
Armor Penalty: -5
Reach: 10 ft.
Strength Bonus: +8
Dexterity Penalty: -
Speed: 30 ft., fly 40 ft. (good).
Base Purchase DC: 44
Standard Equipment Package: Pilot's cockpit (helmet and back), avian wings (replaces arm slots), chaff x2 (wings), flares x2 (avian wings), Typhoon 240 laser cannon (shoulders), metabot link x2 (torso and tail), maneuvering thrusters (legs), comm system (no slots).

*Bunkerbust-Therizinosaurus Zoid (PL 7)*
Possessing the longest strike laser claws on any zoid, making its hands massive slashing weapons, Bunkerbust models its organic counterpart therizinosaurus closely. It's name is fitting and makes a lot of sense when you see one bashing into your base. Bunkerbusts are usually military assault zoids but are sometimes modified to function in zoid battle constests, something that they excel in. These bipedal monsters are common sights in the Chinese military, who see the zoid's design as a proud representation of the ancient past. Any seasoned zoid battler will tell you than when a Bunkerbust opens its mouth you know to run.
Size: Gargantuan (-4)
Bonus Hit Points: 400
Superstructure: Neutronite
Hardness: 25
Armor: Duralloy
Bonus to Defense: +8
Armor Penalty: -8
Reach: 15 ft.
Strength Bonus: +24
Dexterity Penalty: -2
Speed: 40 feet.
Base Purchase DC: 52
Standard Equipment Package: Pilot's cockpit (back), Corona microwave beam (helmet), Oracle targeting system (visor), Class IV sensor system (cranium), mass shields (arms), strike laser claw x2 (hands), metabot link x2 (shoulders), SatCom array (torso), flares (torso), sensor baffler (tail), energy shields (legs), LX-20 antishock array (boots), comm system (no slots).
When fused with the fuzor blox zoid Coveyr, replace the metabot links with the Typhoon 240 laser cannon.

*New Feat: Mighty Roar*
You can get your mech to unleash a powerful roar that damages opponents.
Prerequisites: Mecha Operation, Intimidate 4 ranks.
Benefit: As a full round action, you may make a Gargantuan or Colossal creature mech with an openable mouth unleash a mighty roar. Any things within 10 feet of the front of the mech must make a Reflex save (DC 19) or be insantly dealt 1d8 points of sonic damage.

*ZPD*




*Agenda: *Take down crime with zoids.
*Structure: *Police departments worldwide that use zoids to do their work.
*Symbol: *A handprint representing print IDing.
*Most Common Allegiances: *ZPD, law.
*Requisition Limit: *53 (military).
The ZPD (Zoid Police Department) are not the only police forces to utilize mechs, but they are the only one to use nothing else but zoid mechs. When the criminals are extremely dangerous, they are the ones to call. The ZPD has branches in nearly every country with cities and will take jobs from apprehending criminals in mechs robbing the bank to stopping a half-fiend from taking over the local city hall. All zoids used by the ZPD have the police paint job.

*Zoid Merc Guild*




*Agenda: *Support zoid mercenaries and give them contact information and supplies.
*Structure: *Freelance zoid pilots-for hire that join teams with the right paycheck.
*Symbol: *A sniper rifle crosshairs.
*Most Common Allegiances: *Zoid Mercenary Guild, money, current team.
*Requisition Limit: *49 (military).
These mercenaries work for any zoid team willing to pay them the amount they want, usually joining whatever team comes to them with the highest offer if there are more than one at a time. Heroes that are good enough with a zoid can join up with the Guild if they wish to.

Merc Guild Card: This license of sorts is a card given to every member of the Zoid Merc Guild upon joining. This card allows them to use mechs with equipment with a military restriction despite not being in the military.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

This I had to search all over the Wizards threads, but since I just managed to see the movie version, I thought "What the Hell".

_"The Infinite Improbability Drive is a wonderful new method of crossing interstellar distances in a few seconds; without all that tedious mucking about in hyperspace. As the Improbability Drive reaches infinite improbability, it passes through every conceivable point in every conceivable universe almost simultaneously. In other words, you're never sure where you'll end up or even what species you'll be when you get there. It's therefore important to dress accordingly. The Infinite Improbability Drive was invented following research into finite improbability which was often used to break the ice at parties by making all the molecules in the hostess' undergarments leap one foot simultaneously to the left in accordance with the theory of indeterminacy. Many respectful physicists said they wouldn't go to stand for that sort of thing, partly because it was a debasement of science, but mostly because they didn't get invited to those sort of parties."_-from 'The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy'.

*Infinite Improbability Drives (PL 8)*

This particular type of Engine uses Improbability Physics to run. When you activate them and you are moving, you are actualy passing through EVERY POINT in the Universe. Just remember that, in order to do what they do, they do the unthinkable-like turn planets into a pie, or incoming nuclear warheads into sperm whales.

So it is of notice that this FTL Drive (which is, quite simply, the most illegal drive out there, PERIOD), has the following inscription on a small tag on its side:

_"*WARNING:* Due to the unpredictable nature of this drive, using it on military ships is not recommended.
-*PS:* Civilian ships probably shouldn't use it either.
-*PPS:* Actually, using it period is a bad idea, equivalent to checking a full gas tank with your lighter."_

*Minimum Ship Size:* Gargantuan.
*Tactical Speed Bonus:* +2,000 (+6 Squares)
*Purchase DC:* 15 + one Half of the Starship´s base purchase DC.
*Restriction:* ILLEGAL (+4, and probably getting shot by anybody who finds out you have it).
(*ADDITIONAL NOTE: * Having an Improbability Drive onboard a ship is simply GM Fiat Land waiting to happen. Eevry time the Improbability Drive is activated, the GM must roll once in any Random table he has available-encounters, Gear, whatever. They'll appear on the ship, a character will transform (temporarily) into them, whatever).

Now, all I need is to figure out what kind of bonus can you obtain from consulting the Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy....


----------



## HeavenShallBurn

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> Just expanding somewhat more on the setting with the following newsclip (running in the Coreline CNN or something):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _
> "This photograph shows a mixture of conventional armored forces and Mecha advancing across desert terrain. The exact location of where this picture was taken is unknown, as well as the exact nationality of the forces (although they had been identified by this network as Russian T-51s and Zaku-class Mobile Suits, pressumably from the Universal Century Gundamverses). Shortly before the time of this edition's closure, we recieved word from the LaGrange Colonies that a large number of Mobile Suits in their arsenal had been stolen by forces unknown..."_
> 
> Following this, a friend of mine managed to find in the local Manga shop (also rental service) this series, "Gundam SEED". And now he wants me to try and add ZAFT, the Orb Union and the Coordinator race to this mess.
> 
> I need help, SEVERE help. All I personally know abot "Gundam SEED" is that those ZAFT uniforms make interesting Cosplay material.
> 
> EDIT: NOW I have a couple of ideas!!!!
> 
> *The reason why Chernobyl is now clean enough to reliably host a Zoid arena is because a Neutron Jammer was used in the cleanup operation. Immediately after that, the governments in Coreline Earth ordered any companies producing the Jammers to produce Jammers only to them and produce, as well, a large number of Jammer Nullifiers.
> 
> *The Orb Union and Sanq Kingdom are allies (hell, the Orb Union that is on Coreline Earth is actually one and the same! Inspiration: http://www.fanfiction.net/s/2918236/1/ ). Morgenroete is severely reduced in power next to its canon counterpart, but what it produces is severely powerful (enough to blow away a Gundam!).




Recheck your picture those are U.S manufactured M-60s need to look closer for which model.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Oh. Didn't knew that (they looked like T-51s to me). Thanks for the noticing, and I've already done the correction.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

Coreline rumormill: 

Apparently, the High Pokecouncil has come up with a solution to (at least) mitigate the sea level rise supposed to be caused by this 'global warming' thing; Geofortification of coastal towns and cities _en masse_ via a telekinetic gestalt.


----------



## Verec

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> Now, all I need is to figure out what kind of bonus can you obtain from consulting the Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy....



The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy is kind of like Wikipedia, except that the editors haven't devided it up into fiefdoms.  While Monty-Python-esque entries on virtually every subject imaginable exist, the Guide is only updated a few times per month tops, and the Editors can only fit so much into the electronic memeory of the Guide.  Using the guide is very hit-or-miss, so it counts as spending an action point to modify a skill check in any Knowlege or Reaserch check.  However, the DM flips a coin, and if it lands Tails up, the bonus becomes a penalty as another innacurate factiod slips past the editors and into your brain.  Actual coppies of the Guide are somewhat rare on Earth, but those who make regular trips to other planets can find them spread all over the place in flea markets and under towels.  Sometimes, the owner is even willing to part with the witty reference.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*GEAR FROM THE 'HITCHHIKER'S GUIDE' UNIVERSES.​*
The insanity of this universe is the simple creation (and application) of fine English comedy. It reflects in the sheer madness of the gadgets that are available in Coreline because of this.

*Towel *
*Purchase DC: *5.
_"The HitchHiker's Guide to The Galaxy has a few things to say on the subject of towels. A towel, it says, is about the most massively useful thing an interstellar hitchhiker can have. Partly it has great practical value - you can wrap it around you for warmth as you bound across the cold moons of Jaglan Beta; you can lie on it on the brilliant marble-sanded beaches of Santraginus V, inhaling the heady sea vapours; you can sleep under it beneath the stars which shine so redly on the desert world of Kakrafoon; use it to sail a mini raft down the slow heavy river Moth; wet it for use in hand-to- hand-combat; wrap it round your head to ward off noxious fumes or to avoid the gaze of the Ravenous Bugblatter Beast of Traal (a mindboggingly stupid animal, it assumes that if you can't see it, it can't see you - daft as a bush, but very ravenous); you can wave your towel in emergencies as a distress signal, and of course dry yourself off with it if it still seems to be clean enough."-_'The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy', Chapter Three.

When used as a cloak, a towel grants a +2 competence bonus on fortitude saving throws made to resist cold temperatures. It can also have the same effect as a bedroll. When used as a part of a raft, given adequate wind, the raft gains a speed of 20 feet in the same direction of the wind or deviating from it diagonally. When used to filter dangerous noxious gases, a towel allows its user to breath comfortable for 1D12 rounds, after which the user must make saves as normal. It allows its user to breath comfortably in mild noxious gases indefinitely.

When wetted and used as a weapon, the towel is exotic, but can be wielded as a simple weapon. A towel-wielder with its Exotic Weapon Proficiency gets a +2 equipment bonus on opposed rolls for trip and disarm checks. The towel deals 1D4 nonlethal damage, and deals no damage to foes with natural, medium, or heavy armor, and deals 1D6 nonlethal damage instead and doesn't need the towel to be wet to use it. The towel also grants a +2 equipment bonus on bluff and diplomacy checks made to purchase any supplies that the hitchhiker just "happened to forget."

*Pan-Galactic Gargle Blaster.*
*Purchase DC:* (Ingredients for Gargle Blaster): 18.
(Gargle Blaster, Fresh): 15.

_"Here's what the Encyclopedia Galactica has to say about alcohol. It says that alcohol is a colourless volatile liquid formed by the fermentation of sugars and also notes its intoxicating effect on certain carbon-based life forms. The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy also mentions alcohol. *It says that the best drink in existence is the Pan Galactic Gargle Blaster. It says that the effect of a Pan Galactic Gargle Blaster is like having your brains smashed out by a slice of lemon wrapped round a large gold brick*. The Guide also tells you on which planets the best Pan Galactic Gargle Blasters are mixed, how much you can expect to pay for one and what voluntary organizations exist to help you rehabilitate afterwards. The Guide even tells you how you can mix one yourself. The Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy sells rather better than the Encyclopedia Galactica. "-_'The HitchHiker's Guide to the Galaxy', Chapter Two.

Creation of this brew requires a Craft (pharmaceutical) roll, DC 18 (with the appropiate ingredients, of course. The mixing takes two minutes every time-unless one wants a rather lousy Gargle Blaster).

When this potion is drunk you take 3d10 points of temporary Intelligence damage, 3d10 points of temporary Wisdom damage, and 3d10 points of temporary Charisma damage (none of which is fatal). This effect lasts 1d4 hours. 
When you come to you must make a Will save or feel like your brain has been smashed out with a slice of lemon... wrapped around a large gold brick (in other words: Stunned, lasting 1d4 minutes).

As an additional note, it should be noticed that the Pan-Galactic Gargle Blaster is illegal in Earth, due to a number of environmental and weapons treaties and laws of physics which prevent the mix from occuring 'the right way'.

*Ju-Janta Superchromatic Peril-Sensitive Sunglasses*
*Purchase DC:* 8.

A pair of glasses that would look better off in the face of some Elton John fan than a serious adventurer, the Ju-Janta Peril-Sensitive Sunglasses have an implanted trigger that molds to its user and knows what kind of reactions might scare him, and thus, reacts to stop him from seeing them.
The reaction is by tinting so darkly that is impossible to see, so if the best way to react against the reaction is by running like hell, well, wearing them might not be so good an idea.

These black glasses grant immunity to fear. Any time you would be targeted with a fear effect the glasses turn totally black and thus prevent you from seeing anything that might alarm you. While the glasses are black you are treated as if you were blind.



(NOTE: If anybody here could help with more gear, it would be be nice. I'm currently working on the Guide and a Someone Else's Problem Field).

EDIT: This is what the Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy has to say on the subject of 'Fangirls'.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*StarMech Enterprises*





*Agenda:* Build and distribute Star Wars-themed mechs.
*Structure: *A megacorporation with a HQ in Queensland, Australia.
*Symbol:* A neon green power mark in a black void.
*Most Common Allegiances: *StarMech Enterprises, law.
*Requisition Limit: *50 (military.)
A company dedicated to creating mechs that can either convert into Star Wars vehicles or starships or have some Warsy theme, StarMech Enterprises doesn't care who they sell to as long as that person or group has enough cash on them. Run by a Bothan mechanic familiar with his home galaxy's technology and with his new home's resident's fascination of what was mundane where he came from, the company makes easy money by selling these transforming mechs to eager collectors, defense outposts, or the military.
Example StarMech: Speed Demon
A mech with the ability to transform into an Ikas-Adno 22-B Nightfalcon, Speed Demons are popular with those that want to be able to switch from a beam-toting vehicle to a getaway "car" when in a tight spot. Explorers, military personnel, and criminals all prize this mech's ability to zoom out of harm's way if needed to. Even better is its ability to immerse in water without damage to itself or the pilot.
Size: Large (scout walker) (-1 size)
Bonus Hit Points: 80
Superstructure: Neovulcanium
Hardness: 20
Armor: Belenus Heat-Diffusing
Bonus to Defense: +6
Armor Penalty: -5
Reach: 10 ft.
Strength Bonus: +8
Dexterity Penalty: +0
Speed: 40 ft.
Standard Equipment Package: Pilot's cockpit (torso and back)
Class IV sensor array (helmet), LX-10 antishock array (back), Corona microwave beam (shoulders), HV-5 Haven escape pod (torso), Delphi defense suite Mark II (left leg), life support system (right leg equivalent), deflection field (boots), comlink (none.)

New Equipment
The unusual premises of StarMech Enterprises' mechs means that unusual equipment is bound to be made for some of its vehicles. Below are some of the new equipment pieces (more equipment and mechs will be posted later.)
New Armor: Cortosis Armor (PL 7)
Created from the unusual cortosis ore that has been deposited in certain spots on Earth after the 23 hours, this armor is the bane for anyone attempting to use a lightsaber against a mech. A mech with cortosis armor retains its equipment bonus to armor and as a bonus shuts down the lightsaber for 3 rounds after the attack is made.
Equipment Bonus: +10
Armor Penalty: -8
Speed Penalty: None
Purchase DC: 25+one-half the mech's base purchase DC.

Doonium (PL 6)
Originally used in the Star Wars universe to create Imperial vessels, doonium armor gives a mech the distinctive whitish gray color of the doonium metal.
Equipment Bonus: +9.
Armor Penalty: -6.
Speed Penalty: -10 feet.
Purchase DC: 10+one-half the mech's base purchase DC.

New Weapon: Mechsaber (PL 8)
A bigger version of a standard lightsaber, the mechsaber is a powerful tool sometimes placed on mechs used by a mysterious group of mech-piloting Jedi known as the Metal Watchmen. A mechsaber, like its smaller counterpart, ignores equipment and armor bonuses to Defense. Igniting or deactivating a mechsaber is a move action unlike the easier to ignite lightsaber. A mechsaber deals 2d10 energy damage. When deactivated a mechsaber can be used as an impromptu club, dealing 1d6 bludgeoning damage.
Equipment Slots: 1, must be hand (or arm if Large.)
Activation: Attack action.
Range: Touch.
Target: Single target within reach.
Duration: Instantaneous.
Saving Throw: None.
Purchase DC: 20+one-quarter the mech's base purchase DC.
Restriction: Illegal (+4) unless bought by a Force-user.

Gaffi Staff (PL 6)
Modelled after the Tusken Raider's dangerous weapons, the gaffi staff has been reinforced with powerful alloys to become a dangerous weapon in combat. This weapon is usually used by those who have a desire to bash an enemy mech's head into a dented piece of junk rather than those who want a clean attack. Some wield it two-handed while others connect it to the mech's arm and hand to make a stiff club.
Equipment Slots: 2, must be hand or arm. The damage depends on the size of the mech: Large 2d8, Huge 4d8, Gargantuan 6d8, and Colossal 8d8.
Activation: Attack action.
Range: Touch.
Target: Single target within reach.
Duration: Instantaneous.
Saving Throw: None.
Purchase DC: 13+one-quarter the mech's base purchase DC.
Restriction: None.

New Defense System: Wing Shield (PL 6)
Some transforming mechs that become winged starships, vehicles, or creatures convert these wings into part of their defense when going into mech mode. This piece of equipment can only be used with a mech that transforms into something with wings. It improves a mech's equipment bonus to defense by +2 (for Large mechs), +4 (Huge), +6 (Gargantuan), or +8 (Colossal.)
Equipment Slots: 1, must be arm.
Activation: None.
Range: Touch.
Target: You.
Saving Throw: None.
Purchase DC: 6+one-quarter the mech's base purchase DC.


*NEW FACTION:*

*Anibelle's Army*




*Agenda: *Further the power of Anibelle.
*Structure: *A large army of countless forces.
*Symbol: *A red skull and crossbones.
*Most Common Allegiances: *Anibelle, evil or neutral.
*Requisition Limit: *54 (Illegal).
Anibelle's Army is one of the few forces that actually frighten some of the mega-armies of the world. This force draws upon the mundane and the supernatural. Fiends, mechs, tools of mass destruction, and foot soldiers of various species march to the beat of the Mistress' drum. After the aspiring Succubus landed in Coreline, she easily found a legion of followers to aid her in controlling as much of the world as she can. Luckily for us, that world is currently not Earth but instead a newly formed post-23 hours planet known as ERT-4.







*Anibelle (Succubus Charismatic Hero 5/Field Officer 3/Tough Hero 2/Helix Warrior 2): * CR 13; Medium-size Outsider; HD 5d6+10 plus 3d8+6 plus 2d10+4 plus 2d10+4 plus 3; HP 81; Mas 15; Init +4; Spd 30 ft; Defense 21, touch 21, flatfooted 17 (+0 size, +4 Dex, +7 class); BAB +8; Grap +10; Atk +10 melee (2d8+2 [19-20], unholy chainsword), or +12 ranged (2d12+0, Robar RC-50 antimaterial rifle); FS 5 ft by 5 ft; Reach 5 ft; SQ darkvision 60 ft., male essence removal, soul drink; AL evil, law; SV Fort +10, Ref +8, Will +10; AP 6; Rep +7; Str 14, Dex 18, Con 15, Int 16, Wis 14, Cha 16.
Occupation: Military (Knowledge [Tactics], Survival).
Skills: Bluff +11, Computer Use +13, Concentration +3, Craft (electronic) +5, Craft (mechanical) +9, Demolitions +13, Diplomacy +11, Drive +5, Gather Information +9, Intimidate +11, Knowledge (Arcane Lore) +11, Knowledge (Current Events) +11, Knowledge (Streetwise) +13, Knowledge (Tactics) +11, Read/Write English, Read/Write Infernal, Repair +5, Sense Motive +9, Speak English, Speak Infernal, Survival +9.
Feats: Advanced Firearms Proficiency, Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Endurance, Far Shot, Gearhead, Iron Will, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Point Blank Shot, Renown, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Toughness.
Talents (Charismatic Hero): Charm, Favor, Captivate.
Talents (Field Officer): Leadership (Field Officer), Uncanny Survival.
Talents (Tough Hero): Acid Resistance.
Talents (Helix Warrior): Haul, Light Sleeper, Survivor, Darkvision (60 ft.).
Possessions: Various resources, unholy chainsword, Robar RC-50 antimaterial rifle, many underlings.

*Ani's Fist (PL 8)*
This mech is designed to give Anibelle a ferocious weapons platform that can rip through the opponents and deal massive damage to both man and machine alike.
Size: Gargantuan (-4 size)
Bonus Hit Points: 400
Superstructure: Neutronite
Hardness: 25
Armor: Belenus heat-diffusing
Bonus to Defense: +6
Armor Penalty: -5
Reach: 10 ft.
Strength Bonus: +24
Dexterity Penalty: -2
Speed: 60 feet
Base Purchase DC: 52
Standard Equipment Package: Pilot's cockpit (helmet, back), Class VI sensor system, LX-20 antishock array (cranium), SatCom array (back), laser painter (left arm), chain cutter x2 (left hand), sensor baffler (right arm), venom corrosive spray (right hand), radiation beam (shoulders), blackhole singularity shield (torso), repair drones (belt and boots), speed booster (legs).

*
New Species: Modern Succubus*
Different from the classic D&D Succubus, the Modern Succubus (Mod-Succubus for short) is mostly similar in appearance but differing in powers and overall attitude.

Species Traits
Type: Outsider.
Size: Medium.
Ability Modifiers: -2 Strength, -2 Constitution, +2 Dexterity, +4 Charisma.
Base Speed: 30 feet.
Soul Drink: As an attack action, a Mod-Succubus can drain some soul essence of her victim. This only works on males. Each time she does so, the victim must make a Will save (DC 28) or lose 1d6 Constitution points which then heal that amount of the Mod-Succubus' HP if she's lost any. If reduced to 0, he immediately dies.
Male Essence Removal: As with soul drink, this only works on males. As a full round action, the Mod-Succubus can attempt to steal the victim's male essence. If the victim fails a Will save (DC 28), he becomes female (-2 Strength, +2 Dexterity). This effect cannot be reversed except through some effect that transforms the character. A Mod-Succubus who has performed this move has a +2 bonus to Strength for 2 hours and can only use this special ability once per day.
Allegiance: Must start out with an allegiance to either law, evil, or both.
Free Languages: Infernal and one local language.


----------



## Verec

For your Star Wars fans, a true to life model of one of the weapons of the series.
*BlasTech DL-44 Heavy Blaster Pistol*





*Damage:* Special or 4d10 or 5d10(Armor Piercing)
*Critical:* X3
*Damage Type:* Fire
*Range Increment:* 15ft.
*Rate of Fire:* S
*Weight:* 3 lbs.
*Magazine:* 25 Box.
*Size:* Small.
*Purchase DC:* 20.
*Restriction:* Ill (+4).

There are some weapons that are spoken of in hushed tones, even by the most firepower enchanted warriors.  Men or women who dream of the power of a missile launcher in the palm of their hand give pause when presented with such force.  There is no BlasTech factory in the galaxy to produce new ones, and for that most people are thankful.  Han Shot First, Last and made the Only shot with this little doozy.  Most people shot with one turn into a smoking  corpse, and it does a nasty number on light vehicles as well.
Fire selection for the DL-44 selects between Stun (Fortitude DC23 or uncociounes, dazed on successful save), Anti-personel (4d10+ 1/2 damage 5'Splash) or Anti-Vehicle (5d10+AP).  The low-powered containment field on the Anti-personel shot causes it to cause not only flash damage from heat but framentation caused by the damage to the target.  Firing this shot into rock or similarly constructed walls creates a Framgentation grenade like effect(radius half).  Firing it into a metal wall creates a flash grenade effect (again half raduis).

I've said this before, and I'll say it again.  Star Wars might not LOOK advanced, but they have plenty of advanced technology and heavy firepower.  The Medium Turbolaser commmon to most light and medium starships of the setting has a rated firepower of 200 Gigatons, far in excess of most other settings.  while not as bad as the Culture or the Xelee-verse creatures, it's pretty much certain that any GP spaceship or mech would be outclassed by it's SW equivelent.  A 100,000+ year old galactic civilization can do that.  While many of the weapons at the personal scale might be more limited, there is a practical reason not to use power sufficent to burn through ten men in a rifle weapon.  There is no parctical reason to limit your vehicle and/or spaceship power levels aside from the enginering problems.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> Anibelle's Army is one of the few forces that actually frighten some of the mega-armies of the world. This force draws upon the mundane and the supernatural. Fiends, mechs, tools of mass destruction, and foot soldiers of various species march to the beat of the Mistress' drum. After the aspiring Succubus landed in Coreline, she easily found a legion of followers to aid her in controlling as much of the world as she can. Luckily for us, that world is currently not Earth but instead a newly formed post-23 hours planet known as ERT-4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Anibelle (Succubus Charismatic Hero 5/Field Officer 3/Tough Hero 2/Helix Warrior 2): * CR 13; Medium-size Outsider; HD 5d6+10 plus 3d8+6 plus 2d10+4 plus 2d10+4 plus 3; HP 81; Mas 15; Init +4; Spd 30 ft; Defense 21, touch 21, flatfooted 17 (+0 size, +4 Dex, +7 class); BAB +8; Grap +10; Atk +10 melee (2d8+2 [19-20], unholy chainsword), or +12 ranged (2d12+0, Robar RC-50 antimaterial rifle); FS 5 ft by 5 ft; Reach 5 ft; SQ darkvision 60 ft., male essence removal, soul drink; AL evil, law; SV Fort +10, Ref +8, Will +10; AP 6; Rep +7; Str 14, Dex 18, Con 15, Int 16, Wis 14, Cha 16.
> Occupation: Military (Knowledge [Tactics], Survival).
> Skills: Bluff +11, Computer Use +13, Concentration +3, Craft (electronic) +5, Craft (mechanical) +9, Demolitions +13, Diplomacy +11, Drive +5, Gather Information +9, Intimidate +11, Knowledge (Arcane Lore) +11, Knowledge (Current Events) +11, Knowledge (Streetwise) +13, Knowledge (Tactics) +11, Read/Write English, Read/Write Infernal, Repair +5, Sense Motive +9, Speak English, Speak Infernal, Survival +9.
> Feats: Advanced Firearms Proficiency, Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Endurance, Far Shot, Gearhead, Iron Will, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Point Blank Shot, Renown, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Toughness.
> Talents (Charismatic Hero): Charm, Favor, Captivate.
> Talents (Field Officer): Leadership (Field Officer), Uncanny Survival.
> Talents (Tough Hero): Acid Resistance.
> Talents (Helix Warrior): Haul, Light Sleeper, Survivor, Darkvision (60 ft.).
> Possessions: Various resources, unholy chainsword, Robar RC-50 antimaterial rifle, many underlings.




ERT-4, hey? Well, I've been pondering 'songs as background' lately, and I don't think I'd be too far off the mark to say that the results are pretty much what is described in Billy Joel's _Miami 2017_, would I? 

_"I've seen the lights go out on Broadway-
I saw the Empire State laid low.
And life went on beyond the Palisades,
They all bought Cadillacs-
And left there long ago.

We held a concert out in Brooklyn-
To watch the Island bridges blow.
They turned our power down,
And drove us underground-
But we went right on with the show..."_

'They turned our power down, and drove us underground' obviously refers to some kind of corrupt/fundamentalist version of the AOH.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

_"For we who grew up tall and proud
In the shadow of the mushroom cloud
Convinced our voices can't be heard
We just wanna scream it louder and louder and louder"_-'Hammer to Fall', Queen. My belief of the AoH 'hymn', possibly because of its message of inevitable death. Possibly also compells (in some way) to the residents of Topeka, KS (now -Scrap Iron City-).


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*New Weapon: Great Chainsword (Simple Weapon)*
This nasty piece of machinery is designed to deal extreme damage and rip opponents to shreds.
Damage: 4d8.
Critical: 18-20.
Damage Type: Slashing.
Range Increment: -
Size: Large.
Weight: 20 lbs.
Purchase DC: 17.
Restriction: Illegal (+4).
*
New Mech Build: Colossal Carrier Mech*
While most mechs, even Colossal ones cant compare to the biggest ships, the Colossal carrier mechs are the equivelant of the mighty superheavy ships. These mighty giants don't become useful until PL 8.
*Combat Statistics: * Colossal carrier mechs are the same as normal Colossal mechs in this aspect.
*Base Purchase DC:* 65.
*Equipment Slots: * These massive mechs have equipment slots to put even the normal Colossal mechs to shame.
*Helmet: * 4 slots.
*Visor: * 1 slot.
*Cranium: * 2 slots.
*Back:* 4 slots.
*Left Arm: * 3 slots.
*Left Hand: * 2 slots.
*Right Arm: * 3 slots.
*Right Hand: * 2 slots.
*Shoulders:* 4 slots.
*Torso: * 8 slots.
*Belt: * 2 slots.
*Left Leg:* 3 slots.
*Right Leg:* 3 slots.
*Boots: * 2 slots.

*New Mecha Weapons
Mech Horns or Mech Antlers*
There are several varieties of these horn or antler-like structures. There are the piercer horns or antlers, the blunt bash variety, and the slicers. Pierce horns or antlers deal piercing damage, blunt bashes deal bludgeoning damage, and the slicers deal slashing damage. The damage dealt depends on the size of the mech; Large 2d4, Huge 2d6, Gargantuan 2d8, and Colossal 2d10.
*Equipment Slots:* 1, must be head (for a nose horn, horns only) or cranium (head horns and antlers like that of deer or rams).
*Activation: * Attack Action.
*Range:* Touch.
*Target: * Single target within reach.
*Duration:* Instantaneous.
*Saving Throw:* None.
*Purchase DC: * 6 + one-quarter the base mech's purchase DC.
*Restriction: * None.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

(First, a note to Vehrec: I understand that you might not like this series, and I respect your dislike-hell, I didn't quite liked it at the beginning (recently started to rent the series-going by Ep. 15, by the time of this write-up).

But I decided to add it nevertheless, since now I kinda like it. I still appreciate your help, Vehrec (the DL-44 ROCKS like a bat out of Hell), and thanks for being honest).


_"Eugene never suffered from the routine discrimination of a 'utero', or a 'faith birth' or an 'in-valid' as we were called. A 'valid', a 'vitro', a 'made-man', he suffered under a different burden... the burden of perfection."-_*Vincent Freeman, 'Gattaca'.*

*HOMINDAE COORDINATUS (Gundam SEED-verse 'Coordinator' Race).​*
In every version of the Gundam series, the reasons for war run deep. There's political reasons, economical reasons, and the fact that the leaders of most factions are charismatic sociopaths helps a lot, too.

But there were also biological reasons. One side developing something that separated them, that put them head and shoulders over the common man, and so, made them feel 'right'.

In the Universal Century, it was the appearance of Newtypes.
On the Cosmic Era, it was the Coordinators. Genetically modified (during embryonic phase) to be the peak of human development, they are stronger, faster, quicker-thinking and (after a fashion) nastier in a fight than the normal Gundamverse human (although this varies widely between base universes).

The term was coined from the 'disclosure' speech of the first recorded Coordinator, George Miller, who precluded it with:

_"I feel that I'm a connection between Earth and Space. A bridge..."_

If Miller had been anyone else but the goody-two-shoes he was, the idea of the Coordinator enhancement would have been nothing but a fad. As it was, soon a they were a large number, enough to become a population of their own.

And, soon after, all kinds of Hell broke loose. One just has to see the series to note how bad it was (that is, if you can find a DVD they haven't used for skeet practice).

When they appeared in Coreline, like most other factions/races, they were brutally humbled. The majority of the Earthside ZAFT forces were located in Gibraltar, which was quickly taken over by Cortana's forces, and over on space, the brutal free-for-all took down many more of their number.

ZAFT was subsequently disbanded by the LaGrange Colonies' government and almost all of the 'bad guys' were quietly captured, tried and/or executed by Black Ops units (Colonial and Coreline). After that, the 'Coords' were recieved with arms wide open.

By the common Fiction, at least.

A good number of evil Factions, such as the Avengers of Humanity and the Knights of the True Timeline, have started to degrade them because of their gene-mod background (calling them 'Gattacas', among other things). Blue Cosmos reorganized and went deeper underground, supporting Newtype causes (because Newtypes naturally developed their abilities, and so Blue Cosmos see them as the 'true' (from a Gundamverse POV) evolution of mankind). And there's still enough runaway 'evil' ZAFT forces to form a small army (which they did).

But, if there's one thing that they were made for, is to endure and adapt. And this they are doing with swiftness.

(STATS TO COME SOON).


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*Athens-It's all Greek to me*








Athens has become a post-Virus paradise for ancient myths and legends as well as some more modern ones associated with Greece.. Goblins, trolls, orcs, centaurs, werewolves, and other beasts roam free in an odd amalgamation of the ancient and the futuristic. The Parthenon, Temple of Olympian Zeus, and the other ancient structures are once more in use by species that find the scenery reminiscent of what they perceive as home.

*Pre-Vanishing Locales Now*
*Parthenon*-This ancient temple is now the home of Athena. Many Reals fear that she may begin to sway the masses to her will. Other residents include many Aasimars that tend to the Parthenon "queen".

*Athens Olympic Stadium*-Once home of the Olympics, this place is now used by Fictions as an old-fashioned gladiatorial arena...only now instead of longswords and nets many use Ak-47s and lightning guns.

*Temple of Olympian Zeus-*For reasons unknown to most Reals, this archaic structure is shrouded in fog and storms frequent the vicinity. Inside of this veil Zeus spends his time while he's not in the Temple of Zeus at Olympia.

*University of Athens*-While not much has changed, the University does have its differences. Now you're as likely to share your class with a centaur as a human and your teacher just may be a faun.

*Temple of Hephaestus*-Hephaestus lives here, go figure. Many blacksmiths come to learn from the best crafter this side of the Atlantic. Many constructs and golems wander around serving their master of crafting.

*Post-Vanishing New Locales*
Wreck of the Salt Dragon-A ship that came through from someone's short story or poem, the rusting hulk of the cargo vessel _Salt Dragon_ sits in the harbor. Many unusual sea beasts live in the spaceship's wreckage. There are even whispers that a kraken lives in the downed ship.

*Colossus of Rhodes*-The original Colossus was destroyed long ago, but this new one suddenly appeared in the middle of the Athens harbor where the original once stood. It appears a bit different from what people would have thought-that's because it is. This Colossus is in truth a mech that remains a still and silent vigil until called into movement by whatever force created it.

*Characters and Creatures*
*Athena-*The Mistress of crafts and wisdom, Athena stays in the Parthenon with her attendents. She also excels at the logical side of warfare. 

*Athena (Dedicated Hero 10/Smart Hero 8):* CR 19; Medium-size Outsider; HD 10d6+10 plus 8d6+8; HP 81; Mas 13; Init +3; Spd 30 ft; Defense 21, touch 21, flatfooted 18 (+0 size, +3 Dex, +8 class); BAB +11; Grap +13; Atk +14 melee (4d10+2/18-20, mighty spear), or +15 ranged (4d10+0/18-20, mighty spear (thrown)); FS 5 ft by 5 ft; Reach 5 ft; SQ darkvision 60 ft, form of the bird, speech of the bird; AL good, law, good; SV Fort +8, Ref +8, Will +18; AP 9; Rep +7; Str 15, Dex 17, Con 13, Int 18, Wis 24, Cha 20.

Occupation: Academic (Decipher Script, Knowledge [Art], Knowledge [History])

Skills: Balance +5, Concentration +3, Craft (chemical) +14, Craft (pharmaceutical) +14, Craft (visual art) +21, Craft (writing) +21, Decipher Script +17, Diplomacy +10, Forgery +6, Gather Information +7, Investigate +16, Knowledge (Arcane Lore) +18, Knowledge (Art) +26, Knowledge (History) +19, Knowledge (Tactics) +21, Knowledge (Theology and Philosophy) +26, Listen +18, Read/Write Ancient Greek, Research +6, Search +16, Sense Motive +18, Speak Ancient Greek, Spot +18, Treat Injury +22.

Feats: Alertness, Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Attentive, Blind-Fighting, Dedicated Plus, Educated (Knowledge [Art], Knowledge [Tactics]), Far Shot, Focused, Iron Will, Leadership, Meticulous, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Studious, Surgery, Trustworthy, Weapon Focus (mighty spear).

Talents (Dedicated Hero): Empathy, Intuition, Healing Knack, Healing Touch 1, Healing Touch 2, Improved Aid Another, Skill Emphasis (Diplomacy).

Talents (Smart Hero): Linguist, Plan, Exploit Weakness, Savant (Knowledge [Theology and Philosophy]).

Possessions: Mighty spear, owl attendent, various (mostly Aasimar) followers.

_Form of the bird-_Three times a day, Athena can transform into an owl or eagle as if she was using _change self_. Changing back into her own form doesn't count as a use and she can remain in the form as long as she wishes.

_Speech of the bird_-Athena can speak with birds as if she was using _speak with animals_.

_Colossus of Rhodes_-This mighty monolith is really a mech in disguise. If ever activated, use the stats for the Final Judge (_d20 Future Tech_).

*Gwarr the Merciless*-A ferocious minotaur gladiator, Gwarr is a crowd favorite. Few have ever defeated him but many have been struck down by his mighty axe. Although he sometimes participates in normal gladiatorial matches, he prefers the death matches so he can actually kill his opponent. Gwarr's thick pelt bears many scars from lions, acklays, and other beasts used by the arena as well as some stab and slash wounds from more sentient opponents. He prefers the ancient weapons, considering firearms an abomination in the ring. Gwarr usually opens a fight with a powerful bellow in an attempt to startle his opponent, following with a charge into battle. Despite his brutality and general stupidity, he is quite cunning. He tends to lure his opponents into the labrynthine layer of the arena, proceeding to get them lost and disoriented then coming in for a blow.

*Gwarr the Merciless (Minotaur Tough Hero 4/Thrasher 4):* CR 12; Large monstrous humanoid; HD 6d8+24 plus 4d10+16 plus 4d12+16; HP 131; Mas 18; Init +1; Spd 30 ft; Defense 20, touch 15, flatfooted 20 (-1 size, + Dex, +5 class, +5 natural, +1 shield); BAB +12; Grap +19; Atk +14 melee (1d12+3/20/x3, greataxe), or +12 ranged (1d6+0, weapon); FS 10 ft by 10 ft; Reach 10 ft; SQ charge 4d6+6, scent, natural cunnning, darkvision 60ft.; AL chaos, evil; SV Fort +12, Ref +9, Will +9; AP 6; Rep +1; Str 17, Dex 12, Con 18, Int 8, Wis 15, Cha 12.

Occupation: Gladiator (Intimidate).

Skills: Climb +11, Concentration +10, Gamble +4, Intimidate +12, Listen +8, Read/Write Giant, Search +3, Speak Giant, Spot +16, Survival +8, Swim +9.

Feats: Alertness, Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Athletic, Brawl, Cleave, Confident, Endurance, Power Attack.

Talents (Tough Hero): Electricity Resistance, Fire Resistance.

Talents (Thrasher): Tough Defense, Ability Surge 1/day, Uncanny Dodge X.

Possessions: Impromptu shield (street sign), greataxe, tattered clothes.



*Urban Legends Alive*​

There was once a time when urban legends where fun tales to tell after dark. Now, many urban legends have been brought to horrifying life by the 23 hours. The legends of bogeymen, haunts, and disasterous nightime horrors now roam across the land. Any adventurer should be wise to heed the warnings from the locals, you never know when the nightmare tales might find you.

*Bridge Haunts*

From the Goat Man, a crazed man who wears a skull of a goat on his head, to the Donkey Lady of San Antonio, a disfigured psycho who attempts to kill all who look at her, bridge haunt legends are very common ones. After the 23 hours, these legends are now very real and very dangerous. Each bridge haunt lives near the bridge that their legend states. They are not undead but very much alive killers.

*Typical Bridge Haunt (Maniac Tough Hero 3):* CR 4; Medium-size humanoid; HD 3d12+15 plus 3; HP 38; Mas 23; Init +2; Spd 30 ft; Defense 14, touch 14, flatfooted 12 (+0 size, +2 Dex, +2 class); BAB +2; Grap +7; Atk +7 melee (1d3+5, unarmed strike), or +4 ranged; FS 5 ft by 5 ft; Reach 5 ft; SQ Ability Surge, Damage Reduction 5/–, Immunities, Resistance to Massive Damage; AL chaos, evil; SV Fort +11, Ref +3, Will +0; AP 2; Rep +1; Str 20, Dex 15, Con 20, Int 10, Wis 9, Cha 15.

Occupation: Rural (Climb, Survival).

Skills: Bluff +4, Climb +8, Concentration +11, Disguise +4, Intimidate +8, Read/Write one language, Speak one language, Survival +4.

Feats: Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Brawl, Deceptive, Great Fortitude, Improved Damage Threshold, Run, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Toughness.

Talents (Tough Hero): Second Wind, one Resistance talent.

Possessions: Varies.

*Hook Man*

The classic legend of the man with the hooked hand. There are many hook men due to the many legends, appearing in many spots all over the globe. A cold and calculating killer, a hook man plans his attacks before starting his hunt.

*Hook Man (Bogeyman Strong Hero 3/Tough Hero 3/Dedicated Hero 1):* CR 8; Medium-size humanoid; HD 3d8+15 plus 3d10+15 plus 1d6+5; HP 70; Mas 23; Init +1; Spd 30 ft; Defense 19, touch 16, flatfooted 18 (+0 size, +1 Dex, +5 class, +3 natural); BAB +5; Grap +9; Atk +9 melee (1d6+5, hook hand), or +6 ranged; FS 5 ft by 5 ft; Reach 5 ft; SQ Death’s Door, Fast Healing 5, Immunities; AL evil, chaos; SV Fort +12, Ref +3, Will +5; AP 4; Rep +2; Str 19, Dex 13, Con 20, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 12.

Occupation: Criminal (Hide, Move Silently).

Skills: Climb +8, Concentration +9, Hide +11, Intimidate +12, Knowledge (Streetwise) +7, Move Silently +11 Read/Write English, Speak English.

Feats: Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Blind-Fighting, Brawl, Cleave, Great Cleave, Great Fortitude, Improved Damage Threshold, Knockout Punch, Power Attack, Simple Weapons Proficiency.

Talents (Strong Hero): Extreme Effort, Melee Smash.

Talents (Tough Hero): Acid Resistance, Remain Conscious.

Talents (Dedicated Hero): Skill Emphasis (Intimidate).

Possessions: Hook hand, coat.


----------



## Verec

Thanks for your considerations.  In exchange, some more SW small arms and a glance at what Cortana's using for Special forces these days.  She might not have the 2.0 version or the willingness to develop them, but she does have some pretty nice tricks.
I decided to keep these weapons 'illegal' because their manufacturer went under millenia ago.





*E-11 Stormtrooper Carbine*
*Damage:* 3d10
*Critical:* X3
*Damage Type:* Fire
*Range Increment:* 60ft.
*Rate of Fire:* S
*Weight:* 5 lbs.
*Magazine:* 100 Box.
*Size:* Medium
*Purchase DC:* 22.
*Restriction:* Ill (+4).
This weapon came from the factory with a scope, and HUD targeting link.  However, the HUD program is incompatable with most systems on the market, and requires a DC 30 computer use check to align it properly.





*DC-15A Clonetrooper Rifle
Damage:* 3d10(Armor Piercing)
*Critical:* X3
*Damage Type:* Fire
*Range Increment: *85ft.
*Rate of Fire: *S
*Weight:* 10 lbs.
*Magazine: *100 Box.
*Size:* Large
*Purchase DC:* 23.
*Restriction:* Ill (+4).
Another weapon factory-standard with a scope and HUD target link.  Sadly, the programing for the link is optimized for a system that most people don't have access to (namely clonetrooper armor).  Resetting it for another HUD system is a DC 30 computer use check.

*T-21 Light Repeating Blaster*




*Damage:* 4d10
*Critical:* X3
*Damage Type:* Fire
*Range Increment:* 100ft.
*Rate of Fire:* S,A
*Weight:* 17lbs.
*Magazine:* 25 Box.
*Size:* Large
*Purchase DC:* 26.
*Restriction:* Ill (+4).
This weapon can be linked to a portable power generator for near-infinite shots.  It cannot be fired on full auto while moving due to it's excessive recoil.  The T-21 is a Squad support weapon, but is portable by one man.


*Spartan 1.0(template)*
*Ability Modifiers:* +4 Str, +2 Dex, +2 Con, +2 Int.
*Skill Modifiers:* +2 to Balance, Climb, Drive, Jump, Listen, Pilot, Search, Spot. Swim and Tumble.
*Uncanny Dodge:* A Spartan automatically gains the Uncanny Dodge 1 Fast hero ability.
*Spartan Rage:*  The physical and mental conditioning of a Spartan 1.0 causes problems in the return to civilian life and in non-combat situations.  Since they are trained to constantly search for threats, and asses the ways to deal with them in combat, this tends to sometimes spill over into other stressful situations.  At the DMs discretion, a Spartan must make a will save against 10+own BAB whenever the situation becomes stressful or attack uncontrollably the source of the stress.  Sometimes this can happen for no apparent reason at all, such as walking down the aisle of a supermarket.
LA+2
Spartan 1.0 is an acquired 'race' that is induced by excessive nanite and genetic enhancement.  Although not as extensive or powerful as the Spartan 2.0 program, the cost of producing a 1.0 is much lower, and the time invested much smaller.  However, the same risk of death is present for both procedures.
Spartan 1.0s have in the past after retirement actually married and had children.  These children inherit at least some of their boosted parents abilities and are referred to as 1.1s unnoficially.

*Spartan 1.1* 
Skill points, starting feats and occupations as Humans.
*Ability adjustments:*+2 Str, +4 Dex, +2 Con, +2 Int
*Skill Modifiers:* +2 to Balance, Climb, Drive, Jump, Listen, Pilot, Search, Spot. Swim and Tumble.
LA: +2


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Test-drove the E-11 on an unrelated session. You could hear the Wilhem scream from a mile away.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

(This idea was supposed to have been for the 'spillover thread' on the mature Wizards boards, but since its recently gone 'poof' WTH...)

*Mental disability. A problem Pre-Vanishing, and things obviously *still* haven't gotten any better with the 'empty people' You know......the ones who just stand, or sit, and look. Look into nothingness, don't see anything, much less hear you when you speak to them. So, most of these people are now being put to a purpose: they are fitted with customised neural interfaces that act as 'open lines' for the use of AIs or uploads. Yup, you guessed it, there *is* someone at home now......a spinoff electrotar of a certain UNSC Chief Security Control program, perhaps?......but of course the likes of Durandal, Skynet et al are on an electronic 'blacklist' which stops them accesing the installed technology. Can't have the obvious meatspace rampage now, can we?*


----------



## marcoasalazarm

That true. VERY true.



And now, a new class (adapted from 'The Future Soldier's Battlefield Handbook', by Steampower Publishing).





*Miriailla Haww, CNN (LaGrange) War Correspondent. *

(AN: (GSD) Not exactly my fave series from what I managed to hear from it, but the picture's good for this illustration, isn't it?).

*WAR CORRESPONDENT ADVANCED CLASS.​*
War might be Hell, but it also gives ratings. Be it during the 1930s or far into the Cosmic Era, on the French countryside or deep in space, War Correspondents face all kinds of dangers in order to obtain the one story that -they believe- will give them recognition and glory. That they -secretly- enjoy the thrill that comes from 'dodging bullets' doesn't helps them, either.

On Coreline, some of the best field reporters (and especially those that survived the Hours) are (or were) War Correspondents. They are trusted and respected by their fellow reporters because of their stories, and hated by more than one faction because of their published plans.

The fastest route to obtain the War Correspondent Advanced class is theu the Dedicated Hero Basic Class.

*REQUIREMENTS:*
To become a War Correspondent, a character must fulfill the following criteria.

*Skills:* Concentration 8 Ranks, Gather Information 8 Ranks.

*HIT DIE:* The War Correspondent obtains 1d6 + Con Hit Points per level.

*CLASS SKILLS:* The War Correspondent's skills are the following:

Bluff, Climb, Computer Use, Concentration, Diplomacy, Disguise, Drive, Gather Information, Hide, Intimidate, Jump, Knowledge (History, Military), Listen, Move Silently, Sense Motive, Spot, Survival and Swim.

*Skill Points per Level:* 5 + Int modifier.

*TABLE: THE WAR CORRESPONDENT:*

(Can't draw the damn table for some reason, so I'll have to put them separately).

*Class Level:*
1
2
3
4
5

*BAB*
+0
+0
+1
+1
+1

*Fort Save*
+0
+0
+1
+1
+2

*Ref Save*
+1
+2
+3
+4
+5

*Will Save*
+1
+2
+3
+4
+5

*Special*
Courage Under Fire
Out of Harm's Way
Low-Profiel Target
Battle Intuition
Avoid Trouble

*Defense Bonus*
+1
+1
+2
+2
+3

*Reputation Bonus*
+2
+2
+2
+3
+3

*CLASS FEATURES:

Courage Under Fire:* The War Correspondent keeps a straight face and a cool head, even when the most epic (and frantic) of firefights erupt around her.
When in the middle of a battle, the War Correspondent adds her class level as a morale bonus to any Concentration checks or Will saves made to resist morale effects.

*Out of Harm's Way:* There is no better television that the War Correspondent reporting while a battle rages in the background. The War Correspondent is well-versed at putting herself in harm's way and yet surviving unscathed. Even when in the open, the War Correspondent counts as if she was in cover. The Correspondent gains no additional bonuses while in cover.

*Low-Profile Target:* The War Correspondent might make high-profile news, but even when in the line of fire, they know how to maintain a low profile. So long as the attacker has other potential targets available, he must succeed at a Will save (DC 10 + Correspondent class levels) to target the Correspondent. If the attacker has no such targets, he may target the Correspondent freely.

Potential targets are targets that are easy to hit and that the attacker can damage with his weapon-foe example, a sniper faced with the choice whether to shoot the Correspondent and a tank would freely target the Correspondent, as his rifle could not damage the tank. If the Correspondent was standing next to an infantryman, then the sniper would be forced to pass a Will save to target the Correspondent instead of the infantryman.

*Battle Intuition:* The War Correspondent has a nose for danger and trouble, and is an expert at positioning herself right in the middle of the action. When the Correspondent is in the midst of a battle or reporting on a war, the GM might call on a Gather Information check with a variable DC depending on the situation. Success indicates that the War Correspondent has a hunch that a story is about to occur or that she is in imminent danger. If the check is passed by 5 or more, the Correspondent recieves a rough sense of what is going to happen-she gains a hunch that the building she is standing on is about to be bombed, or that the troop transport she is reporting from is a target from enemy raiders.

*Avoid Trouble: *Although the War Correspondent has a knack for getting into trouble spots, she is also adept at getting out again-mostly in one piece. This ability functions alongside Battle Intuition. Any time that the Correspondent's Intuition warns her of immediate danger that can be realistically avoided-a nearby bomb blast or sniper fire, perhaps-, the GM may make a Reflex save (DC 20) for them in secret. If succesful, the danger is avoided or lessened in some way-they duck out of the sniper's scope at the last second or are shielded from the worst of the explosion.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

I'm just bumping this for now and asking for a small request:

If any of you guys could please stat up this.






"Good Grief."


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Hello?


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

>




You should know by now that we can certainly do comments around here. Anything else'll have to be left to others, so w/that in mind: *Clears throat, hollers O.S* Oh, Hotaru, I need some professional opinion here, thanks very much.

*looks at picture* ......  *  * Excuse me....if all I can say is....

.....that *even you* can't quite place it, except to say that it looks too much like a variation of a Gadget-sama kludge job to be comfortable with, right?

......Yep.


(Well, she *was* a research assistant once, still, even the likes of *her* can be stymied sometimes)


----------



## marcoasalazarm

She's the king example of the D20 Apocalypse 'Scavenger' Feat. Hell, I even forgot about her until now. Thanks.

To celebrate, a new Feat.

*Small Size (Toon)*
Some Toons are pretty damn tiny.
*Benefit: * The character is one size smaller than the average member of his species. Adjust stats for the new size normally.
*Special: * A character can take this feat more than once.

Here's my first draft of the Coordinator race. I severely need help with it, especially to keep it in series flavor.

Abillity Modifiers: +2 Str, +2 Dex. +2 Con.
Base Speed: 30 Feet.
Immunity to Disease: Coordinators are immune to most types of natural diseases, except for those that are alien in nature or engineered to target the Coordinators.
Resilient: Coordinators gain a +2 racial bonus to Fort saves.
Extremely Quick Mind: Coordinators can make Computer Use roll in half the time of the table (the DC does not change, however).

LA: +3.

I'm thinking of putting in a sort of penalty to Diplomacy rolls concerning 'Naturals' that can be bought off with skill points and a random roll to determine whether they have the SEED mode or not.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Lake Charles, Louisiana-Shadowed Ruins
Location




Pre-Vanishing Lake Charles




Once a thriving city, Lake Charles is now a ruined location of destroyed buildings and beasts introduced by the 23 hours. The few surviving families either eke out an existance from the wrecked city or hunt the beings that they believe responsible for this.

*Pre-Vanishing Locales Now*
L'Auberge du Lac-This casino and resort is mostly the same if you ignore the massive hole in the roof. The lair is now the home to a ferocious fiend known as Redblades and his "pets", a colony of red dragon young adults.

Lake Charles Capital One Tower-This magnificent building is now a rusting scrap metal pile inhabited by various Fiction beasts, mostly large flying creatures like dire bats.

_Pride of Lake Charles_-This Harrah's riverboat is now a shipwreck at the bottom of Lake Charles (the lake, not the city around it). Inside of it, there is plenty of treasure to be found by the brave...or stupid. The now-artificial cave is also the territory of Big Guido, a gigantic bull alligator (use Huge crocodile).

Calcasieu River-The swampy areas of this river dividing Lake Charles and Moss Bluff are now home to pirates, a branch of the Swamp Boogers, and some nasty Fiction monsters. 

Lake Charles Mall-This mall is a large resources area for those who can survive venturing into it. Zombies (normal and liquefied varieties), vampires, and creatures of the night have claimed the Mall as their home turf.

*Post-Vanishing New Locales*
The Underground-Out of nowhere, secret passages have formed under the streets of Lake Charles. Many refugees use the larger "rooms" of this underground networks as their homes or bases of operation. Points of entry include the Saint Patrick's Hospital parking garage (a stairway sealed off by a complex door (Computer Use DC 26 or Disable Device DC 28 to open), the docks (an underwater passage frequented by alligators and vipers and marked by the boom of a submerged crane sticking out of the water), and the Imperial Calcasieu Museum (a hidden passageway behind a John James Audubon painting).

*Characters and Creatures*
Michael-A local from a nearby town, Michael and his family were trapped in Lake Charles when their vehicle was demolished by a red dragon. Mike was quick to run to the nearby weapons store, grabbing the biggest weapon he could find and blasting the monstrosity to oblivion. Unfortunately, his wife and two of his sons were killed by the dragon, and his third son, travelling behind them in his vehicle, was nowhere to be found. This day he took an oath of vengeance on all Fictions for taking his family. He especially hates magic-users and Pokemon, both of which he sees as tools of fiends. It is no surprise that he was shocked when he met Rap, a Fiction version of his own missing son _and_ a magic user. Torn between his oath of vengeance and the love for his son, Michael let Rap go with a warning to never return. He now leads a ragtag group of Reals into expeditions into the city to hunt the red dragon colony cared for by the fleshraker Redblades.
Michael, Fic Hunter (Tough Hero 3/Dedicated Hero 4/Tracer 3): CR 10; Medium-size Human; HD 3d10+6 plus 4d6+8 plus 3d8+6; HP 65; Mas 15; Init +3; Spd 30 ft; Defense 23, touch 20, flatfooted 20 (+0 size, +3 Dex, +7 class, +3 equipment); BAB +8; Grap +9; Atk +9 melee (1d6+1/19-20, short sword), or +11 ranged (2d8+0, Kanzaki Heavy Industries M2-LR 'Naginata' sniper rifle); FS 5 ft by 5 ft; Reach 5 ft; SQ ; AL Swamp Boogers, good, law; SV Fort +7, Ref +8, Will +7; AP 5; Rep +4; Str 13, Dex 16, Con 15, Int 13, Wis 16, Cha 13.
Occupation: Rural (Handle Animal, Swim).
Skills: Climb +8, Drive +7, Handle Animal +7, Hide +8, Investigate +7, Knowledge (Behavioral Sciences) +7, Knowledge (Earth and Life Sciences) +7, Knowledge (History) +7, Knowledge (Streetwise) +7, Read/Write English, Ride +7, Speak English, Spot +7, Survival +9, Swim +12.
Feats: Advanced Firearms Proficiency, Animal Affinity, Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Armor Proficiency (light), Dodge, Endurance, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Point Blank Shot, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Track.
Talents (Tough Hero): Cold Resistance, Acid Resistance.
Talents (Dedicated Hero): Skill Emphasis (Swim), Aware.
Talents (Tracer): Target Species (red dragon), Urban Tracking, Swift Strike +1d6.
Possessions: Studded leather armor, short sword, Kanzaki Heavy Industries M2-LR 'Naginata' sniper rifle, fiend hunter's kit, capture kit, rowboat.

Mall Zombies-Shambling through the malls, these rotting corpses are under the control of a vampire who lives in the Sears store in the mall. Several variations exist, but the most common ones in a spot depend on the particular store. For instance, a Strong zombie might inhabit a sporting goods area while a Smart liquefied might patrol a book store.
Athlete Zombie (Liquefied Zombie Tough Ordinary 2): CR 4; Medium-size Undead; HD 2d12 plus 3; HP 16; Mas 0; Init +0; Spd 30 ft; Defense 13, touch 12, flatfooted 13 (+0 size, +0 Dex, +2 class, +1 natural); BAB +1; Grap +5; Atk +5 melee (1d8+4, barbel), or +1 ranged; FS 5 ft by 5 ft; Reach 5 ft; SQ undead, liquefied spew, darkvision 60 ft; AL creator; SV Fort +2, Ref +0, Will +0; AP 2; Rep +0; Str 19, Dex 10, Con -, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 13.
Occupation: Athlete (Balance, Jump, Tumble).
Skills: Balance +5, Intimidate +6, Jump +9, Read/Write English, Speak English, Tumble +5.
Feats: Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Brawl, Power Attack, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Toughness.
Possessions: Barbel, tattered clothes.

Scroungers-These surviviors of the 23 hours scavenge for any kind of thing they can to help them stay alive in the dark post-Virus Lake Charles environment.
Scrounger (Tough Hero 1/Strong Hero 1): CR 2; Medium-size humanoid; HD 1d10+2 plus 1d8+2; HP 15; Mas 15; Init +3; Spd 30 ft; Defense 15, touch 15, flatfooted 12 (+0 size, +3 Dex, +2 class); BAB +1; Grap +2; Atk +2 melee (1d6+1, club), or +4 ranged (1d4+0, sling); FS 5 ft by 5 ft; Reach 5 ft; SQ ; AL other scroungers; SV Fort +4, Ref +3, Will +2; AP 1; Rep +0; Str 12, Dex 16, Con 15, Int 10, Wis 14, Cha 11.
Occupation: Scavenger (Disable Device, Move Silently, Spot).
Skills: Climb +3, Concentration +6, Disable Device +4, Move Silently +5, Read/Write English, Speak English, Spot +6.
Feats: Salvage, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Tough Plus.
Talents (Tough Hero): Cold Resistance, Fire Resistance, Electricity Resistance.
Talents (Strong Hero): Ignore Hardness.
Possessions: Club, sling, 10 pieces of sling ammo.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*New Gadgets:*

*Pistol Grenade.*
This Gadget can be applied to any type of grenade modifying it to be fired through any pistol modified to accept the grenade round. This grenade uses the range of the pistol instead.
*Restriction:* Grenades Only.
*Purchase DC:* +1 (Mil).

*Pistol Grenade Adapter.*
This Gadget adapts a dedicated 'bullet trap' to the end of the weapon's muzzle that propels the Pistol Grenade.
This Gadget can also be used to represent Rifle Grenade systems.
*Restriction:* Ranged Weapons Only.
*Purchase DC: *+1 (Mil).


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> Well, there is that.
> 
> 
> My idea (before I heard yours) was that probably with all the demented amount of Fiction hackers out there, maybe one of them got lucky during the 23 Hours (or got later 'hired' by the UNSC) and reset SHODAN's ethic programming full-force.
> 
> Of course, the UNSC is slightly paranoid about her (even if they have reason not to show it), and so, their cruisers have manual cut-offs of the UNSC info network ('just in case') and Citadel Station has been disarmed (it's covered by several battleships, all of them with orders to blow it away if she goes full-on 'death to all humans' loco again).
> 
> Even if the ethic reprogramming is back on-line, she still is a crazy b!+(h. Her favorite joke?
> 
> To give people in Citadel a 'taste' of what the Hacker had to live thru (usually turn off the lights and give the 'Look at you..' speech-she still has the odd voice). This has left a lot of Citadel visitors unnerved, much to her pleasure.





A thought here: You wouldn't by any chance mean this kind of crazy, would you? As for the joke,  I heard it the other day. My reaction? "*shakehead* Honestly, you need to go expand your routine....most people aren't going to understand this, let alone find it funny..._maestra_  ." And finally, if Skynet decides to come out of hiding and start w/the rhetoric, one can only assume that she heard the warning, yes? I mean......_mae._ _Way_ impressionable vis-a-vis someone like.......Ifurita-sama, for example. Don't you think?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

SHODAN: I did mentioned that she was still a little crazy. Maybe not that much, but, well...

Those Ifurita units out there (who are activated) are imprinted to a user (Makoto Mizuhara being one, and (thankfully) his nemesis not) and are unshakeable. Skynet would have to con the user to be able to use the Ifurita.

Although there is no doubt that there's a lot of copies of her in El Hazard waiting to be activated.

And now, a new idea: Topeka, Kansas was nuked to high Hell and back, and partially cleaned by a Neutron Jammer before the government, in its ever-present dumbness, ordered its deactivation. Although a lot of areas are still 'dirty', lots of people have come to live in the decontaminated ruins.

Topeka has turned into Coreline's 'Scrap Iron City'.


----------



## Verec

Neutron Jammers don't clean up nuclear fallout, they just put a damper on it.  Even if you waited 30,000 years, whenever you turned it off all the stuff there would still be 'hot.'
Skynet is a mental child with an IQ somewhere in the 300s.  'He' for lack of a better term is permanantly suffering from emotional distress and other problems.  Skynet's pure robotic facilities look more like metal plants blossoming from the ground than a traditional human factory.  Skynet has temper tantrums, doesn't understand things like 'fear' and 'hope' even if he sometimes uses basic psychology in a rough, ham-fisted way.  He's not a happy camper that he's been locked out of America's strategic weapons stockpile, not when he was just seconds away from launching them durring the 23 hours and causing another Judgement Day.  He wants to see humanity suffer and squirm under his heartless cameras.  And he's slowly but surely working his way up the 'tech tree'.

For the vision of Skynet that I favor, check out http://www.goingfaster.com/term2029/index.html


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

Verec said:
			
		

> Neutron Jammers don't clean up nuclear fallout, they just put a damper on it.  Even if you waited 30,000 years, whenever you turned it off all the stuff there would still be 'hot.'





Which is why the services of a certain radiovore will eventually be required.....



			
				Verec said:
			
		

> Skynet is a mental child with an IQ somewhere in the 300s.  'He' for lack of a better term is permanantly suffering from emotional distress and other problems.  Skynet's pure robotic facilities look more like metal plants blossoming from the ground than a traditional human factory.  Skynet has temper tantrums, doesn't understand things like 'fear' and 'hope' even if he sometimes uses basic psychology in a rough, ham-fisted way.  He's not a happy camper that he's been locked out of America's strategic weapons stockpile, not when he was just seconds away from launching them durring the 23 hours and causing another Judgement Day.  He wants to see humanity suffer and squirm under his heartless cameras.  And he's slowly but surely working his way up the 'tech tree'.




In which case, the guy has a 'shoot on sight' order out on him, yes? Needs of the many and so forth.......James Cameron basically presented him as untreatable, no matter what.  Not that he'd refuse it.........he was just too much of an *_asshat_* to begin with.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Skynet is cut off and orders to terminate on sight exist, but his technology is very much used out there. The Phased Plasma Rifles, the Terminator units (from T-1s to 800s. Only the REALLY wacky/rich guys can afford the others), Hunter-Killers and whatnot.



Okay, then, after nthe Jammers were deactivated, probably a number of 'rad-eating' biostuff developed inside the city, but it's still ruined as all hell, enough to be declared 'irrecoverable' and such.


Something just came to mind.... Jimmy was the (presumed) director selected to bring the 'Battle Angel' franchise to the Silver Screen, right? Makes me wonder if he would become target of an Authored Rage by Gally/Alita/Yoko.

Cause she's WAY more scary than a Terminator.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> Okay, then, probably there's a number of 'rad-eating' biostuff inside the city, but it's still ruined as all hell, enough to be declared 'irrecoverable' and such.
> 
> 
> Something just came to mind.... Jimmy was the (presumed) director selected to bring the 'Battle Angel' franchise to the Silver Screen, right? Makes me wonder if he would become target of an Authored Rage by Gally/Alita/Yoko.
> 
> Cause she's WAY more scary than a Terminator.





Complete honesty here........I might need a pdf of this thing for reference, because I have *forgotten* what typically is supposed to trigger an Authored Rage, again.......?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Thinking about the character in any way that would be considered 'Author-worthy'. You know, like writing a script draft, truly thinking the possibilities when questioned in an interview... and then the Author not being the very first thing the Character sees once created.


Any case, here is a new location.

TIRGOVISTE, TRANSILVANIAN HORROR






Turnul Chindiei, pre-Vanishing




A settlement in the Romanian area of Transylvania, Tirgoviste is now a hotbed of suprenatural activity due to all the stories and legends surrounding the land. Tirgovisteans fear the beasts that live in the lands around them, from the vampire and spirit-filled castles to the forests haunted by werewolves. Pretty much all of the modern city is now gone, replaced by structures reminiscent of those similar to Middle Ages European buildings.
*Pre-Vanishing Locales Now*
Turnul Chindiei-Built by the (in)famous Vlad Tepes, this castle is now home to a vampire lord and her subjects and is now a larger and more imposing castle fortress.

Ialomita River-Flowing from the Carpathian Mountains, this cliffs of this river are the colony of Harpies' territory.

*Post-Vanishing New Locales*
Medieval Tirgoviste-A new city, resembling an ancient Medieval one. Many one-story wood and straw buildings puff smoke into the air.

Cavern of Darkness-Filled with monsters of many sorts, this labyrinthine cavern system is not for the faint of heart.

*Characters and Creatures*
Van Helsing-An amalgamation of the skills from the various incarnations of the monster hunter from authors and fanfiction writers, this Van Helsing will take out your monster and then bring down its ferocious friends.
Van Helsing (Dedicated Hero 4/Tough Hero 3/Shadow Slayer 3/Shadow Hunter 3): CR 13; Medium-size Human; HD 4d6+12 plus 3d10+9 plus 3d8+9 plus 3d8+9; HP 98; Mas 16; Init +7; Spd 30 ft; Defense 22, touch 22, flatfooted 19 (+0 size, +3 Dex, +9 class); BAB +10; Grap +12; Atk +12 melee (1d4+2/19-20, silver cross dagger), or +13 ranged (1d10+0/19-20, repeating crossbow); FS 5 ft by 5 ft; Reach 5 ft; SQ ; AL Vatican, chaos, good; SV Fort +11, Ref +9, Will +13; AP 6; Rep +3; Str 15, Dex 17, Con 16, Int 15, Wis 18, Cha 14.
Occupation: Adventurer (Demolitions, Move Silently)
Skills: Balance +8, Bluff +7, Concentration +10, Demolitions +8, Gamble +6, Gather Information +4, Intimidate +14, Investigate +12, Jump +7,
Knowledge (Arcane Lore) +12, Knowledge (Streetwise) +4, Listen +10, Move Silently +12, Read/Write English, Sense Motive +12, Speak English, Spot +16, Survival +9, Tumble +8.
Feats: Alertness, Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Brawl, Combat Martial Arts, Combat Reflexes, Confident, Crush the Darkness, Far Shot, Improved Initiative, Iron Will, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Track.
Talents (Dedicated Hero): Skill Emphasis (Demolitions), Aware.
Talents (Tough Hero): Cold Resistance, Remain Conscious.
Talents (Shadow Slayer): Detect Shadow, Shadow Immunity.
Talents (Shadow Hunter): Target Bonus +1, Swift Tracking.
Possessions: Silver cross dagger, repeating crossbow, 30 silver crossbow bolts, black outfit, various holy artifacts, extra weapons fit for the current mission.

Scarneck-Nobody knows this werewolf's name before he became what he is now or why he chose to stay in such a form. What is known is that his neck scar was from a botched raid on a Harpy nest and that he hates humankind. He is a ferocious beast that has an unnerving cunning, setting up ambushes with his pack of were-and normal wolves. He hasn't been a human in so lang that he no longer remembers human languages.
Scarneck (Werewolf [Hybrid Form] Tough Hero 4/Strong Hero 2): CR 8; Medium-size humanoid; HD 4d10+12 plus 2d8+6 plus 4; HP 53; Mas 17; Init +0; Spd 50 ft; Defense 17, touch 15, flatfooted 17 (+0 size, +0 Dex, +5 class, +2 natural); BAB +6; Grap +10; Atk +6 melee (1d6+4, bone club), or +6 ranged; FS 5 ft by 5 ft; Reach 5 ft; SQ alternate form, curse of lycanthropy, trip, scent, damage reduction 15/silver, wolf empathy, darkvision 60 ft; AL chaos, evil, Carpathian clan; SV Fort +12, Ref +4, Will +7; AP 4; Rep +1; Str 18, Dex 10, Con 17, Int 12, Wis 18, Cha 14.
Occupation: Rural (Climb, Survival).
Skills: Climb +12, Concentration +7, Hide +1, Intimidate +6, Jump +6, Knowledge (Streetwise) +5, Listen +11, Move Silently +2, Spot +13, Survival +15, Swim +10, Tumble +1.
Feats: Alertness, Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Athletic, Blind-Fighting, Brawl, Cleave, Great Fortitude, Iron Will, Power Attack, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Weapon Finesse (bone club).
Talents (Tough Hero): Acid Resistance, Robust.
Talents (Strong Hero): Ignore Hardness.
Possessions: Bone club.

Vladmiris Corostof-Vladmiris is a cold, calculating undead gun-toter with a taste for power (and blood). She can be quite..."persuasive" with people.
Vladmiris Corostof (Drow Vampire Charismatic Hero 8/Strong Hero 2): CR 14; Medium-size Undead; HD 8d12 plus 2d12; HP 65; Mas 0; Init +7; Spd 30 ft; Defense 24, touch 18, flatfooted 21 (+0 size, +3 Dex, +5 class, +6 natural); BAB +6; Grap +9; Atk +10 melee (1d4+3/19-20, stylish Drow dagger), or +9 ranged (2d8+0, Desert Eagle autoloader pistol); FS 5 ft by 5 ft; Reach 5 ft; SQ darkvision 120 ft., light blindness, spell immunities, SR 11, blood drain, create spawn, domination (DC 10 + 1/2 HD + cha mod), alternate form, children of the night, damage reduction 15/+1, fast healing 5, cold and electricity resistance 20, spider climb, +4 turn resistance, darkvision 60 ft., weaknesses (not direct sunlight or running water); AL evil, chaos; SV Fort +6, Ref +9, Will +7; AP 7; Rep +2; Str 16, Dex 17, Con -, Int 16, Wis 16, Cha 18.
Occupation: Entrepreneur (Diplomacy, Knowledge [Business])
Skills: Bluff +20, Craft (visual art) +11, Diplomacy +13, Disguise +11, Gather Information +12, Hide +11, Intimidate +12, Knowledge (Arcane Lore) +11, Knowledge (Art) +9, Knowledge (Business) +9, Knowledge (Civics) +8, Knowledge (Current Events) +9, Knowledge (Popular Culture) +6, Knowledge (Streetwise) +6, Knowledge (Theology and Philosophy) +7, Listen +15, Move Silently +11, Perform +10, Profession +7, Read/Write Elven, Read/Write English, Read/Write Latin, Search +13, Sense Motive +11, Speak Elven, Speak English, Speak Latin, Spot +15.
Feats: Agile Riposte, Alertness, Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Charismatic Plus, Combat Reflexes, Defensive Martial Arts, Dodge, Improved Initiative, Iron Will, Lightning Reflexes, Low Profile, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Point Blank Shot, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Weapon Focus (stylish Drow dagger).
Talents (Charismatic Hero): Charm, Favor, Captivate, Fast-Talk, Dazzle, Coordinate.
Talents (Strong Hero): Extreme Effort.
Possessions: Stylish Drow dagger, Desert Eagle autoloader pistol, 20 bullets, amassed wealth, revealing dress, coffin, Turnul Chindiei.


*New Feats*
*Fairy Godparent*
You have a fairy godparent or pair of godparents that are there to grant wishes and make your life better. 
Prerequisites: Age 17 or lower.
Benefit: You gain a fairy godparent(s) that follow you around or come when called, spending their off time disguised in their new home. If the secret that you have fairies is revealed or you hit 18, you lose the benefits of this feat and your fairy godparents leave, taking any memory of them along with them.

*Honor of the Predator*
Something you have done has impressed the mighty Ya'juta.
Prerequisites: Must have slain an enemy of the Ya'juta equal to or higher than your character level.
Benefit: Once per day, you can call upon a Predator warrior (Tough Hero 2/Strong Hero 2/Soldier 2) or a Predator tactician (Smart Hero 2/Dedicated Hero 2/Tough Hero 2) to aid you.

*Giant Slayer*
Like the famous Jack, you have a knack for felling the tough members of the giants.
Prerequisites: BAB +4, Xenophile level 1.
Benefit: You gain a +2 bonus to attack rolls, Defense, Will saves, and Intimidate checks against any beings with the giant type.

*Crush the Darkness*
You follow in the footsteps of warriors against darkness such as Van Helsing.
Prerequisites: BAB +2, any nonevil allegiance.
Benefit: Any weapon you wield is considered to be a holy weapon.

*Cloning Technology*
You have learned the secrets to cloning creatures and beings.
Prerequisites: Craft (electronic or pharmaceutical) 2 ranks, Knowledge (technology) 4 ranks.
Benefit: You gain a +4 bonus to any checks when dealing with cloning.

*Heavy Weapon Holder*
You can hold weapons bigger than you should be able to.
Prerequisites: Strength 15+.
Benefit: You can hold weapons one size larger than you could normally do. For instance, a Medium-size character with this feat can hold a Huge weapon two-handed and a Large weapon in one hand.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

TOPEKA, KANSAS-NEW SCRAP IRON CITY





Location of Topeka.





Satellite photo of Topeka Pre-Vanishing.





Topeka, Kansas, Post-Vanishing.

"There's barely anything left of Topeka post-Hours. What the Fictions that were warring didn't blew away, the nuke that Skynet dropped did. In the aftermath of the Hours, several factions tried their best to clean the irradiated mess (including the LaGrange Colonies, which lended a Neutron Jammer to the U.S. government right before they were outlawed), and ended up declaring it 'irrecoverable'.

But Fictions come from all walks of life, and there was a humongous number of them that came from post-apocalyptic universes and that just _couldn't_ adapt to the (at the time barely-there) normalcy of the Post-Vanishing world, and so they 'escaped' to the ruins of the city, sticking to those sectors that had low radiation.

The name of 'New Scrap Iron City' was given by an unknown person (and it's odd, since the 'real' Scrap Iron City lay in Missouri), but it became a given. And soon after, the city became a mirror reflection of the Scrapyard. It only misses the damn floating city and the dump in the middle...

No, wait. There's _already_ a dump out there. My bad. Getting a little slow here, ya know?"
*-Daisuke Ido, Implant Hack.*

*Pre-Vanishing Locales Now.*
*Topeka Zoo:* When the nuke hit, most (if not all) of the animals inside died. Now, it hosts a large number of Fiction mutant animals (and became a sort of 'freak show' carnival).

*Topeka High:* Now infested with all kinds of 'gothic', light-sensitive mutants.

*Post-Vanishing New Locales*
*The Trading Lane: * Located in the Northern suburbs, this is the area where all traders arrive. Moving Implant Hack theaters, survival equipment shops and the local bounty hunters'/mercenaries' guilds HQs are all here.

*Temple of the Panzer Kunst:* Located inside the ruins of City Hall, this 'temple' is actually full of demented cultists who 1) loved 'Battle Angel' to death, 2) were experienced martial artists, and 3) became VERY insane during the 23 Hours. Their Shaolin-like method of teaching involves turning any hopefuls who pass their tests into full-borgs (or near-full borgs). Any and all students that pass obtain a 'Damascus Blade' (a +2 Mastercraft Longsword).

*Death Sport Mile:* Located in the Southern suburbs, 'Death Sport Mile' is a long row of arenas big and small, all of them catering to one type of gladiatoral-style (and occasionally death-) sport, be it Roller Ball, Motor Ball, deathmatches, modified car Demolition Derbys and 'shot ball' (one basket course, two hoops, 2 points a hoop, have to get 10 consecutive points or be shot).

*SPECIAL RULES FOR TOPEKA:* Like in its 'sister city', Topeka has an 'own a gun and you get beheaded' law, but the world being what it is, it hasn't _quite_ stopped the entry of such things. If anything, it has made any gun sale (even zip guns) worth its weight in gold.
Any and all firearms, irregardless of their actual Restriction in the book, all get the 'Illegal (+4)' Restriction within the limits of Topeka. Depending on their rareness or actual firepower, a GM might also want to raise the actual Purchase DC by at least one step or more. Cybernetics, however, are a hell of a lot _cheaper_ in Topeka- As long as the restriction is not Mil (reserved only to local Law Enforcement or 'special cases'), any cyber is one step lower in Purchase DC.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> Thinking about the character in any way that would be considered 'Author-worthy'. You know, like writing a script draft, truly thinking the possibilities when questioned in an interview... and then the Author not being the very first thing the Character sees once created.




In which case, I am supposed to pity the silly fool wrapped up in work at just *that* point who ignores being suddenly shaken by the shoulder out of nowhere, for example....right?





			
				marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> *New Feats*
> *Fairy Godparent*
> You have a fairy godparent or pair of godparents that are there to grant wishes and make your life better.
> Prerequisites: Age 17 or lower.
> Benefit: You gain a fairy godparent(s) that follow you around or come when called, spending their off time disguised in their new home. If the secret that you have fairies is revealed or you hit 18, you lose the benefits of this feat and your fairy godparents leave, taking any memory of them along with them.





*stares at screen*

*HEADDESK*

No. DAMMED. Way.

You mean, that this survived CLULESS, obviously.

Titan Castle is *so* wonderful......  ....Absolutely no interruptions that we don't want. Of course, we can't do anything about  this level of power, but the Turner family are *definitely* on the blacklist out here.......


----------



## marcoasalazarm

(Before I start: Verec, that Terminator link is incredible. THANKS for adding it, man!).



			
				Aquarius Alodar said:
			
		

> In which case, I am supposed to pity the silly fool wrapped up in work at just *that* point who ignores being suddenly shaken by the shoulder out of nowhere, for example....right?




Right.



			
				Aquarius Alodar said:
			
		

> *stares at screen*
> 
> *HEADDESK*
> 
> No. DAMMED. Way.
> 
> You mean, that this survived CLULESS, obviously.




Heaven knows how many Timmys got blown to high Hell, but for their most part, yeah, they survived (and other than some really excessive examples such as Jorgen (who was hired by the USMC's Toon training division), 'true' fairy Fictions would rather pretend that they haven't ever heard of Fairy World and the huge bunch of dumbasses that live there).



			
				Aquarius Alodar said:
			
		

> Titan Castle is *so* wonderful......  ....Absolutely no interruptions that we don't want. Of course, we can't do anything about  this level of power, but the Turner family are *definitely* on the blacklist out here.......




Timmy's blacklisted by the others Fairy Fictions, Vicky's been arrested for possible child abuse (it was that or risk her being blown away by overprotective Anime-style Fiction parents), Denzel (or at least a very recognized Alt) went thru therapy and became a paranormal investigators, and the Turners still live on, blissfully unaware (much to, at least a few, Timmys' discontent).


But then again, I'm a 'Danny Phantom' fan mostly.


----------



## Verec

Aquarius Alodar said:
			
		

> *stares at screen*
> 
> *HEADDESK*
> 
> No. DAMMED. Way.
> 
> You mean, that this survived CLULESS, obviously.
> 
> Titan Castle is *so* wonderful......  ....Absolutely no interruptions that we don't want. Of course, we can't do anything about  this level of power, but the Turner family are *definitely* on the blacklist out here.......



Don't you mean Mimas Castle?  The fortress of Sailor Saturn, beautiful and magical and all to deadly, just like it's mistress?  The moon that looks like the Death Star?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Probably, probably not.




*Diamond League*




*Agenda:* Take out any Anime fictions that they can.
*Structure:* A group of Anime-hunters, both Reals and Fictions.
*Symbol:* A pale cream diamond.
*Most Common Allegiance:* Diamond League.
*Requisition Limit:* 47 (Military)
"Let's hit the gas and burn some grass! Hooah!"-A Diamond League captain before the assault on a Saiyan army in the Pantanal.
Most of the members of the order known as the Diamond League are former military members or non-Anime fictions that hate what the leader of the group calls Big Eyes. Some of them have cybernetics or genetic alterations to make them even better at what they do best.
*Roger "Gills" McCoy*
"I hate when people call me frogman. If you want to live, I suggest you move out of the way and never call me that..._ever_."
A member of the US Army pre-Vanishing, Roger had some extensive genetic modifications to become the team's aquatic specialist. He's the one they call when there is a need to traverse through water or swamps or if they need someone sneaking up from the depths.
Roger McCoy (Aquan Strong Hero 4/Soldier 4): CR 8; Medium-size Human; HD 4d8+12 plus 4d10+12; HP 64; Mas 17; Init +3; Spd 30 ft; Defense 18, touch 18, flatfooted 15 (+0 size, +3 Dex, +5 class); BAB +7; Grap +8; Atk +8 melee (1d4+2/19-20, combat knife), or +11 ranged (1d6+2, ATAS .50 BG antimaterial rifle); FS 5 ft by 5 ft; Reach 5 ft; SQ amphibious, blindsight, low-light vision; AL Diamond League, chaos; SV Fort +7, Ref +6, Will +5; AP 4; Rep +0; Str 13, Dex 16, Con 17, Int 13, Wis 16, Cha 14.
Occupation: Military (Demolitions, Move Silently).
Skills: Climb +10, Demolitions +9, Jump +3, Knowledge (Tactics) +8, Listen +7, Move Silently +14, Read/Write English, Speak English, Spot +8, Survival +8, Swim +11.
Feats: Advanced Firearms Proficiency, Agile Riposte, Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Athletic, Combat Martial Arts, Dodge, Improved Combat Martial Arts, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Track.
Talents (Strong Hero): Extreme Effort, Melee Smash.
Talents (Soldier): Weapon Focus, Weapon Specialization, Tactical Aid.
Possessions: Combat knife, environmentally-sealed ATAS .50 BG antimaterial rifle, 50 bullets, fatigues (woodland), fusion torch, comlink.

*Antoine Veneres*
"Bring out the heavy artillery men, they're coming over the South Ridge!"
Antoine Veneres is a hater of the Anime race known as the Saiyans, due to the fact that one killed his family. Since then, he has broadened his hatred to all Anime Fictions. Veneres is a negotiator at heart but isn't afraid to bust some skulls if he has to. He is also a coordination specialist.
Antoine Veneres (Charismatic Hero 3/Negotiator 4/Field Officer 2): CR 9; Medium-size Human; HD 3d6+6 plus 4d8+8 plus 2d8+4; HP 56; Mas 14; Init +3; Spd 25 ft; Defense 20, touch 16, flatfooted 17 (+0 size, +3 Dex, +3 class, +4 equipment); BAB +6; Grap +7; Atk +9 melee (1d4+1/19-20, dagger), or +9 ranged (2d6+0, TEC-9 machine pistol); FS 5 ft by 5 ft; Reach 5 ft; SQ ; AL Diamond League, law; SV Fort +6, Ref +6, Will +11; AP 4; Rep +5; Str 12, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 13, Wis 16, Cha 17.
Occupation: Military (Knowledge [Tactics], Survival).
Skills: Bluff +11, Computer Use +6, Diplomacy +9, Drive +8, Gather Information +9, Intimidate +9, Investigate +6, Knowledge (Behavioral Sciences) +11, Knowledge (Current Events) +6, Knowledge (History) +6, Knowledge (Streetwise) +5, Knowledge (Tactics) +8, Listen +5, Read/Write English, Read/Write French, Read/Write Spanish, Speak English, Speak French, Speak Spanish, Spot +9, Survival +8.
Feats: Alertness, Armor Proficiency (light), Armor Proficiency (medium), Dodge, Jack of All Trades, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Urban Tracking, Weapon Finesse (dagger).
Talents (Charismatic Hero): Coordinate, Inspiration.
Talents (Negotiator): Conceal Motive, React First, Talk Down.
Talents (Field Officer): Leadership (Field Officer), Uncanny Survival.
Possessions: Concealable vest, dagger, TEC-9 machine pistol, 35 bullets, 2 smoke grenades, comlink.

*Bill "Rider" Mund*
Bill is the vehicle, starship, and mecha specialist of the group. Nicknamed "Rider", he deserves his title due to what he's done. Bill's pilot helmet has tally marks representing his kills. Bill's other claim to fame is his former job as a space pirate/smuggler and the swashbuckling adventures he had.
Bill Mund (Fast Hero 3/Swashbuckler 5): CR 8; Medium-size Human; HD 3d8+9 plus 5d8+15; HP 61; Mas 17; Init +2; Spd 40 ft; Defense 19, touch 19, flatfooted 17 (+0 size, +2 Dex, +7 class); BAB +5; Grap +7; Atk +8 melee (1d6+4/18-20, cutlass), or +7 ranged (2d6+0, Stingray Industries "Small Lady" autoloader pistol); FS 5 ft by 5 ft; Reach 5 ft; SQ ; AL Diamond League, chaos; SV Fort +7, Ref +8, Will +3; AP 4; Rep +2; Str 14, Dex 14, Con 17, Int 14, Wis 12, Cha 13.
Occupation: Transporter (Navigate, Repair).
Skills: Balance +8, Climb +7, Drive +8, Escape Artist +7, Hide +7, Jump +7, Listen +7, Move Silently +10, Navigate +11, Pilot +11, Repair +10, Tumble +8.
Feats: Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Combat Reflexes, Mecha Operation, Mecha Weapon Proficiency, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Spacer, Weapon Finesse (cutlass).
Talents (Fast Hero): Increased Speed, Improved Increased Speed.
Talents (Swashbuckler): Weapon Focus, Quick Weapon Draw, Weapon Specialization, Find the Mark.
Possessions: Cutlass, Stingray Industries "Small Lady" autoloader pistol, stylish outfit, scabbard, assault fighter, _Big Girl_ (Manticore mecha).


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

Verec said:
			
		

> Don't you mean Mimas Castle?  The fortress of Sailor Saturn, beautiful and magical and all to deadly, just like it's mistress?  The moon that looks like the Death Star?




I think her  profile disagrees with you.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Then Titan Castle it is.

Just watching MKR (only read fanfics like 'a Duet of Pigtails' before that), and I have a sort of thinking for the 'modern' Cephiro.

Instead of 'the Pillar' being ONE person (like Princess Emeraulde), the government (must to the taxpayers' unknown pain) hired several mages which split the magic in several persons, some of them well-known (like the Princess and Hikaru) and a larger number unknown (protected by undercover, 'out-of-town' soldiers). This to avoid that, in case of something 'bad' (as in, series bad) hppens, whichever the faction is, they don't have the whole power of the Pillar behind them.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> *Diamond League*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Agenda:* Take out any Anime fictions that they can.
> *Structure:* A group of Anime-hunters, both Reals and Fictions.
> *Symbol:* A pale cream diamond.
> *Most Common Allegiance:* Diamond League.
> *Requisition Limit:* 47 (Military)
> "Let's hit the gas and burn some grass! Hooah!"-A Diamond League captain before the assault on a Saiyan army in the Pantanal.
> Most of the members of the order known as the Diamond League are former military members or non-Anime fictions that hate what the leader of the group calls Big Eyes. Some of them have cybernetics or genetic alterations to make them even better at what they do best.
> *Roger "Gills" McCoy*
> "I hate when people call me frogman. If you want to live, I suggest you move out of the way and never call me that..._ever_."
> A member of the US Army pre-Vanishing, Roger had some extensive genetic modifications to become the team's aquatic specialist. He's the one they call when there is a need to traverse through water or swamps or if they need someone sneaking up from the depths.
> Roger McCoy (Aquan Strong Hero 4/Soldier 4): CR 8; Medium-size Human; HD 4d8+12 plus 4d10+12; HP 64; Mas 17; Init +3; Spd 30 ft; Defense 18, touch 18, flatfooted 15 (+0 size, +3 Dex, +5 class); BAB +7; Grap +8; Atk +8 melee (1d4+2/19-20, combat knife), or +11 ranged (1d6+2, ATAS .50 BG antimaterial rifle); FS 5 ft by 5 ft; Reach 5 ft; SQ amphibious, blindsight, low-light vision; AL Diamond League, chaos; SV Fort +7, Ref +6, Will +5; AP 4; Rep +0; Str 13, Dex 16, Con 17, Int 13, Wis 16, Cha 14.
> Occupation: Military (Demolitions, Move Silently).
> Skills: Climb +10, Demolitions +9, Jump +3, Knowledge (Tactics) +8, Listen +7, Move Silently +14, Read/Write English, Speak English, Spot +8, Survival +8, Swim +11.
> Feats: Advanced Firearms Proficiency, Agile Riposte, Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Athletic, Combat Martial Arts, Dodge, Improved Combat Martial Arts, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Track.
> Talents (Strong Hero): Extreme Effort, Melee Smash.
> Talents (Soldier): Weapon Focus, Weapon Specialization, Tactical Aid.
> Possessions: Combat knife, environmentally-sealed ATAS .50 BG antimaterial rifle, 50 bullets, fatigues (woodland), fusion torch, comlink.
> 
> *Antoine Veneres*
> "Bring out the heavy artillery men, they're coming over the South Ridge!"
> Antoine Veneres is a hater of the Anime race known as the Saiyans, due to the fact that one killed his family. Since then, he has broadened his hatred to all Anime Fictions. Veneres is a negotiator at heart but isn't afraid to bust some skulls if he has to. He is also a coordination specialist.
> Antoine Veneres (Charismatic Hero 3/Negotiator 4/Field Officer 2): CR 9; Medium-size Human; HD 3d6+6 plus 4d8+8 plus 2d8+4; HP 56; Mas 14; Init +3; Spd 25 ft; Defense 20, touch 16, flatfooted 17 (+0 size, +3 Dex, +3 class, +4 equipment); BAB +6; Grap +7; Atk +9 melee (1d4+1/19-20, dagger), or +9 ranged (2d6+0, TEC-9 machine pistol); FS 5 ft by 5 ft; Reach 5 ft; SQ ; AL Diamond League, law; SV Fort +6, Ref +6, Will +11; AP 4; Rep +5; Str 12, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 13, Wis 16, Cha 17.
> Occupation: Military (Knowledge [Tactics], Survival).
> Skills: Bluff +11, Computer Use +6, Diplomacy +9, Drive +8, Gather Information +9, Intimidate +9, Investigate +6, Knowledge (Behavioral Sciences) +11, Knowledge (Current Events) +6, Knowledge (History) +6, Knowledge (Streetwise) +5, Knowledge (Tactics) +8, Listen +5, Read/Write English, Read/Write French, Read/Write Spanish, Speak English, Speak French, Speak Spanish, Spot +9, Survival +8.
> Feats: Alertness, Armor Proficiency (light), Armor Proficiency (medium), Dodge, Jack of All Trades, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Urban Tracking, Weapon Finesse (dagger).
> Talents (Charismatic Hero): Coordinate, Inspiration.
> Talents (Negotiator): Conceal Motive, React First, Talk Down.
> Talents (Field Officer): Leadership (Field Officer), Uncanny Survival.
> Possessions: Concealable vest, dagger, TEC-9 machine pistol, 35 bullets, 2 smoke grenades, comlink.
> 
> *Bill "Rider" Mund*
> Bill is the vehicle, starship, and mecha specialist of the group. Nicknamed "Rider", he deserves his title due to what he's done. Bill's pilot helmet has tally marks representing his kills. Bill's other claim to fame is his former job as a space pirate/smuggler and the swashbuckling adventures he had.
> Bill Mund (Fast Hero 3/Swashbuckler 5): CR 8; Medium-size Human; HD 3d8+9 plus 5d8+15; HP 61; Mas 17; Init +2; Spd 40 ft; Defense 19, touch 19, flatfooted 17 (+0 size, +2 Dex, +7 class); BAB +5; Grap +7; Atk +8 melee (1d6+4/18-20, cutlass), or +7 ranged (2d6+0, Stingray Industries "Small Lady" autoloader pistol); FS 5 ft by 5 ft; Reach 5 ft; SQ ; AL Diamond League, chaos; SV Fort +7, Ref +8, Will +3; AP 4; Rep +2; Str 14, Dex 14, Con 17, Int 14, Wis 12, Cha 13.
> Occupation: Transporter (Navigate, Repair).
> Skills: Balance +8, Climb +7, Drive +8, Escape Artist +7, Hide +7, Jump +7, Listen +7, Move Silently +10, Navigate +11, Pilot +11, Repair +10, Tumble +8.
> Feats: Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Combat Reflexes, Mecha Operation, Mecha Weapon Proficiency, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Spacer, Weapon Finesse (cutlass).
> Talents (Fast Hero): Increased Speed, Improved Increased Speed.
> Talents (Swashbuckler): Weapon Focus, Quick Weapon Draw, Weapon Specialization, Find the Mark.
> Possessions: Cutlass, Stingray Industries "Small Lady" autoloader pistol, stylish outfit, scabbard, assault fighter, _Big Girl_ (Manticore mecha).






*looks at Hotaru* _Mattsu....._
_Mattsu....._


You know what this means, don't you.......

*grim stare*......Splinter group.

Avengers of Humanity, perhaps, Marco-sama?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

They are an independent bunch of maniacs, since the Avengers do not have Fictions in their ranks.

Not that it makes it any better for Hotaru-chan. Probably it would be better for her to use the Silence Glaive on them... a lot.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> They are an independent bunch of maniacs, since the Avengers do not have Fictions in their ranks.
> 
> Not that it makes it any better for Hotaru-chan. Probably it would be better for her to use the Silence Glaive on them... a lot.




You seem to have forgotten that she *did* turn the wreck of an effective type-2 Kardashev into so much moondust w/the Glaive, much as I appreciate her.... a certain amount of restraint is called for, you know? Like the Big Blue Boy Scout's superstrength.

In Archipelago based weirdness, the Digital World recently burped up a thing that some Trainers are calling Porymon, for lack of a better name(True story here)


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Roraima Plateau-A Land Apart
Location




Roraima Plateau edge Pre-Vanishing




The shores of the Central Lake of Roraima Plateau Post-Vanishing




Roraima Plateau (Monte Roraima) was unique enough before the Vanishing...after, it was now beyond compare. Thanks to Sir Arthur Conan Doyle and writers afterward, the plateau is a paradise filled with prehistoric beasts. The natives at the foot of the plateau now call it the Mountain of the Dragons and fear the pteranodons that sometimes swoop down from Roraima to snatch children when the fishing up on top isn't so good.

*Pre-Vanishing Locales Now*
Roraima outpost-A small outpost and native village, the residents of which fear the times when the fish of the plateau move into areas that cause the pterosaurs to find other sources of food-usually human children.

*Post-Vanishing New Locales*
Central Lake-A large saltwater lake home to many prehistoric sea creatures such as plesiosaurs and placoderms, and the sandy shore is frequented by pterosaurs, scavenging theropods, and nesting herbivores. Deinosuchus sometimes go here, but tend to stay in the freshwater areas of the Clear Brook and Swamp.

Clear Brook-A beautiful brook and one of the few sources of freshwater.

Great Forest-The great forest that rings the outer reaches of the plateau. This area is filled with ferocious carnivores, both mammal and dinosaur, as well as some herbivores.

Challenger's Geyser-One of the largest geysers in a thermal field that is used by pteranodons as a nesting area.

Grass Fields-An area where the forest recedes and a great grassland appears. Megaloceros, toxodon, and other Pleistocene-era mammals are common in the area.

Swamp-A mosquito-infested swamp, this area is the kingdom of the crocodiles.

*Characters and Creatures*
Neil Challenger-The fanfiction-created grandson of Professor George Edward Challenger, Neil is a former detective and an adept explorer, despite what his frail exterior may imply. He decided to follow in his grandfather's footsteps and traverse the ancient land of Roraima. Along with a carefully chosen team, Neil Challenger journeyed into the plateau's prehistoric wilds, collecting and researching. They have made several expeditions since and have set up a tour industry for those who wish to see dinosaurs up close and relatively safe. The only thing Neil is better at than research is being stubborn like his grandfather.
Neil Challenger (Dedicated Hero 3/Investigator 2/Explorer 3): CR 8; Medium-size Human; HD 3d6 plus 2d6 plus 3d8; HP 32; Mas 11; Init +2; Spd 30 ft; Defense 17, touch 17, flatfooted 15 (+0 size, +2 Dex, +5 class); BAB +5; Grap +5; Atk +5 melee (1d6/19-20, machete), or +7 ranged (2d6, SITES M9 autoloader pistol); FS 5 ft by 5 ft; Reach 5 ft; SQ none; AL Challenger Explorations; SV Fort +4, Ref +7, Will +11; AP 4; Rep +3; Str 10, Dex 15, Con 11, Int 16, Wis 17, Cha 13.
Occupation: Investigative (Decipher Script, Search).
Skills: Bluff +6, Decipher Script +10, Disable Device +8, Gather Information +7, Investigate +14, Knowledge (Art) +8, Knowledge (Earth and Life Sciences) +11, Knowledge (History) +11, Knowledge (Physical Sciences) +8, Listen +14, Read/Write English, Search +13, Sense Motive +9, Speak English, Spot +8, Survival +14.
Feats: Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Brawl, Dodge, Educated (Knowledge [Earth and Life Sciences], Knowledge [History]), Iron Will, Jack of All Trades, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency.
Talents (Dedicated Hero): Skill Emphasis (Search), Aware.
Talents (Investigator): Profile, Contact.
Talents (Explorer): Explorer Lore, Survivalist, Resolve, Skilled Searcher.
Possessions: Machete, SITES M9 autoloader pistol, 20 bullets, mesh vest, coat, backpack, various scientific tools.

Gordon Falks 
Before the CLULESS event, Gordon was an ancient weapons collector and researcher who had learned to utilize scimitars with brutal efficiency.. Post-Vanishing, he travelled to Roraima to get away from it all and live in the wilderness. He soon learned how to live alongside the prehistoric creatures around him, quickly earning respect with the Fiction natives of the plateau when he felled a megalosaurus.
Gordon Faulks (Tough Hero 4/Thrasher 6): CR 10; Medium-size Human; HD 4d10+12 plus 6d12+18 plus 4; HP 95; Mas 16; Init +3; Spd 30 ft; Defense 19, touch 19, flatfooted 16 (+0 size, +3 Con, +6 class); BAB +7; Grap +9; Atk +11 melee (1d6+2/18-20, scimitar), or +10 ranged (2d6, Derringer pistol); FS 5 ft by 5 ft; Reach 5 ft; SQ none; AL Roraima plateau natives; SV Fort +10, Ref +7, Will +6; AP 5; Rep +-1; Str 15, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 15, Wis 16, Cha 13.
Occupation: Adventurer (Jump, Swim).
Skills: Balance +9, Climb +17, Concentration +16, Read/Write English, Ride +9, Speak English, Spot +16, Survival +10, Swim +12.
Feats: Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Athletic, Cleave, Endurance, Low Profile, Power Attack, Run, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Track, Weapon Finesse (scimitar), Weapon Focus (scimitar).
Talents (Tough Hero): Robust, Fire Resistance.
Talents (Thrasher): Tough Defense, Ability Surge 1/day, Uncanny Dodge X, Ability Surge 2/day.
Possessions: Scimitar, Derringer pistol, 10 bullets, tattered clothes, megalosaurus-tooth necklace.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

A small quick request here, fellas:

I need stats for the following vehicle:

The SA-43 'Hammerhead' fighter (from 'Space: Above and Beyond'). I was thinking of giving it to the Coreline USMC.


----------



## hong

I just noticed this thread has been going for 1 1/2 years now. What's it about? What is this "Coreline" setting?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Whoah. Has it REALLY been one and a half years? Time sure passes quickly...

As for that answer, well, I could recommend ya to go to the first post, which has the overall 'flavor text' for the setting.


----------



## hong

Yeah, but what's it for? Is it a homebrew? Are you intending to publish?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

It's Homebrew, and I'm not planning to publish any of this.

Well, possibly collect it in some way in the future, but definitely not 'publish' it as in 'try to gain money'.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*Taken from 'The Future Soldier's Battlefield Handbook', by Steampower Publishing.*

*NEW VEHICLE MODIFICATIONS*

*ARMORED PASSENGER COMPARTMENT:*The interior of the vehicle is especially well-armored to protect valuable cargo or important passengers. The protection afforded is such that the passengers have a chance of surviving the destruction of the vehicle. For every five points of damage taken by the vehicle, each unit within only takes one point. If the vehicle is destroyed, every passenger takes 2d6 points of damage (Reflex save (DC 12) results in half damage). An armored passenger compartment may not be combined with gun slits.
*CRAFT DC:* 15.

*GUN SLITS:* Some vehicles are designed (or modified) to act as mobile fighting platforms for infantry. A vehicle fitted with Gun Slits has its Hardness reduced by 1, but half of all passengers may fire from the inside of the vehicle, gaining the benefits of cover while doing so. Passengers firing from a moving vehicle incur a penalty depending on the speed of the vehicle.
*CRAFT DC:* 10.

*HANDHOLDS: *The vehicle is fitted with handrails and safety fittings to allow passengers to ride on the outside of the vehicle. One-quarter of any passengers mounted in a vehicle may fire their weapons in any given direction (front, rear, left, right). Passengers firing from a moving vehicle suffer a -1 penalty to hit, in addition to the normal speed penalty. Passengers mounted in this way suffer the effects of any hits to the vehicle itself. Passengers mounted in this way may dismount as a free action, or mount as a move-equivalent action.
*CRAFT DC:* 10.

*RAPPEL HARNESS:* The vehicle is outfitted with specially-designed harnesses to enable the rapid deployment of troops. A vehicle must be stationary or moving slowly in order for passengers to deploy in this manner. If the vehicle is moving,  rappeling passengers incur double the normal speed penalty to their Jump checks.
*CRAFT DC:* 12.

*ROBOTIC BRAIN: *The vehicle has been fitted with a robotic brain, effectively transforming it into a robot. In lower progress levels the brain might allow for the vehicle to be remote-controlled, wheras at higher progress levels the vehicle might be autonomous or even self-aware.
A vehicle equipped with a robotic brain may also have robotic sensors, skill software, feat software, ability upgrades (mental abilities only) and robot accesories.
*CRAFT DC (Electrical):* 15.

*STEALTH TECHNOLOGY:* A variety of methods have been developed over the ages to make a vehicle harder to detect, from sensor-deflecting shapes to reactive camouflage.

Sensor-deflecting shapes rely on the surface of the vehicle being angled in such a way that sensors such as radar are deflected and regiteres as being a much smaller and different-shaped object than they normally would. Sensor deflection only stops the vehicle from being detected by sensors-the vehicle appears as normal visually.

Sensor-absorbent material is designed so that sensor beams that strike it are absorbed and not reflected back towards the sensor, preventing it from detecting the vehicle. Sensor-absorbing material only stops the vehicle from being detected by sensors-the vehicle appears as normal visually.

Active sensor-cancellation technology uses advanced computer algorithms to detect incoming sensors and then project back a different frequency or sensor reading, canceling out the sensors or giving a different reading altogether. Active sensor-cancellation technology may be programmed so that the vehicle appears to a sensor as anything that the operator wishes it to, such a civilian vehicle or a much larger tank. Active sensor cancellation has no effect on visual identification.

Reactive camouflage is the pinnacle of stealth technology, using claking technology and optical arrays to make the vehicle appear as something completely different-or disappear altogether. Reactive camouflage works against both sensor and visual identification.

A vehicle equipped with stealth technology increases the DC to detect the vehicle by the amount given below.

*+Sensor Deflecting Shape:*
Spot DC: -
Sensor DC: +4.
PL: 5.
*CRAFT DC: *20 (Res: Mil +3).

*+Sensor-Absorbent Material:*
Spot DC: -
Sensor DC: +6.
PL: 6.
*CRAFT DC:* 24 (Res: Mil +3).

*+Active Sensor Cancellation:*
Spot DC: -
Sensor DC: +10.
PL: 7.
*CRAFT DC (Electronic):* 28 (Res: Mil +3).

*+Reactive Camouflage:*
Spot DC: +10.
Sensor DC: +8.
PL: 8.
*CRAFT DC (Electronic): *32 (Res: Mil +3).

*THERMAL SIGHTS:* Modifications to vehicle sensors and weapons sights can enable a gunner to spot a target even in complete darkness. The sights grant the crew of the vehicle darkvision, albeit with a -2 penalty to Spot checks made with them due to their relative imprecision. In hot climates, thermal sights work even less effectively, increasing the penalty to -4 or higher.
*CRAFT DC (Electronic): *15.

*TROOP TRANSPORT:* The interior of the vehicle has been outfitted to carry one or more units of troops in relative safety, offering protection from all but the most direct of hits. Passengers carries within a troop transport may not fire unless the vehicle is also fitted with gun slits (see above). For every two points of damage taken by the vehicle, each unit takes only one point. If the vehicle is destroyed, each passenger takes 3d6 points of damage (Reflex save (DC 12) results in half damage). Passengers may enter or exit a troop transport as a move-equivalent action. 

Some aquatic vehicles carry troops. Troops cannot deploy directly ashore from them-instead, they must use shuttle craft or small boats. Amphibious vehicles have no such problem and may deploy vehicles and troops directly ashore.
*CRAFT DC:* 12.

*T.U.S.K. (Tactical Urban Survival Kit): *Urban warfare has been traditionally the worse environment for a tank to operate in. The T.U.S.K. is a series of modifications made to an armored vehicle to compensate for the low maneuverability and high possibility of attack from close range.
A vehicle equipped with a T.U.S.K. gains a +4 equipment bonus to Defense against all attacks made from 60ft. of the vehicle, but applies a -2 penalty to Drive/Pilot checks due to the increased weight of the vehicle.
*CRAFT DC:* 15 + Vehicle's Hardness.


*NEW STARSHIP SYSTEMS:*

*BOARDING CLAWS (PL 6):*
Some vessels make use of telescoping arms to latch on to enemy vessels and bore throught their hull, allowing the deployment of large quantities of troops quickly into an enemy vessel. They are rarely used in modern warfare as few commanders wish to lock their ship so closely to an enemy vessel.
The pilot of a ship armed with boarding claws must succeed on a boarding maneuver. Success leads to each boarding claw clamping on to the enemy vessel and boring a hole in its interior, allowing troops to freely enter as though the two ships were one.
Note that because the docking mechanism is purely mechanical, boarding claws can be used to latch on to non-metallic hulls or ships using advanced armor. Once attached it takes 5 rounds to detach and retract boarding claws.
Only Colossal or larger-sized ships are big enough to use boarding claws.

*Purchase DC:* 12 + one-half the base Purchase DC of the starship.
*Restriction:* Restricted (+2).

*DOCKING CLAMPS (PL 6).*
Docking clamps are simply powerful magnetic clamps designed to firmly attach an assault shuttle or breaching pod to the exterior of an enemy ship. Docking clamps are also equipped with a docking mechanism comprised of cutting lasers and a rudimentary airlock to allow entrance to the attached ship.
A ship that completes a boarding maneuver agains an enemy vessel latches onto it, its cutting lasers affording entrance in 2 rounds.
Docking clamps may not be used against a non-metallic hull. Once attached it takes 1 round to detach again. Only Gargantuan or smaller-sized ships may be equipped with docking clamps.

*Purchase DC: *10 + one-half the base Purchase DC of the starship.
*Restriction:* Restricted (+2).

----------------------------------------------------------------------


*BOARDING:​*
With great finesse and daring, the pilot positions his ship close enough to an enemy vessel to begin boarding with docking clamps and boarding claws.

To succesfully board the target, the spaceship must first enter the target's square, then the starship's pilot must succeed at a Pilot check (the DC depends on the size and Defense of the target being grabbed). If the check succeeds, the starship successfully deploys its boarding procedures, boring through the hull or bursting open airlocks.
The two ships continue to occupy the same space until the boarding systems release their hold. The grappling ship cannot move as long as it wishes to remain latched and moves in concert with the grappled ship. Neither ship can attack the other so long as the two ships are grappled.

As an attack action, the grappled starship can free itself from a grabbing ship by succeeding at an opposed Pilot check. Each ship adds a special grapple bonus on its check based on its size: Huge +8, Gargantuan +12, Colossal +16. A ship may only try to free itself once per round.

A starship using a boarding system to latch onto another ship can release them as a free action, although boarding troops may take longer to withdraw to their ship.

*BOARDING PILOT CHECK DCs:​
SIZE OF TARGET-----PILOT CHECK DC*

Colossal-----5 + the target's Defense.

Gargantuan-----10 + the target's Defense.

Huge-----15 + the target's Defense.

Large-----20 + the target's Defense.

Medium-size-----25 + the target's Defense.

Small-----30 + the target's Defense.

--------------------------------------------

*NEW SKILL USE: JUMP (RAPPEL).*
It's not that hard to describe: grab the rope, slide down it, and try to hit the floor without breaking something.

The same check is used regardless of the exact rappeling method used.
A character may rappel any distance as a free action with a succesful Jump check (DC equal to the distance rappelled). Failure indicates that the distance is still covered, but as a move action. If the check is failed by 10 or more, then the rappel is unsuccesful and the character falls, taking falling damage as normal.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*TED-Series*
These robots are designed to be aids for researchers and explorers. The current model is the TED Mark VI.

TED Mark VI: CR 1/4; Tiny construct; HD 1/2d10; hp 2; Mas —; Init +2; Spd fly 30 ft (poor); Defense 16, touch 16, flat-footed 15 (+2 size, +1 Dex, +3 armor); BAB +0; Grap –10; Atk -2 melee (1, hand); Full Atk -2 melee (1, hand) or +1 ranged (2d8, laser pistol); FS 2 1/2 ft. by 2 1/2 ft.; Reach 0 ft.; SQ construct; AL owner; SV Fort +0, Ref +1, Will +0; AP 0; Rep +0; Str 6, Dex 12, Con —, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 5.
Skills: Computer Use +5, Knowledge (Earth and life sciences, history, physical sciences) +5, Read/Write English, Speak English.
Feats: Personal Firearms Proficiency.
Equipment: Compact laser pistol.

Frame: Biodroid
Locomotion: Rotor.
Manipulators: Hand, probe.
Armor: Duraplastic.
Sensors: Class IV sensor system.
Skill Software: Language chip (English), skill net (Computer Use 4 ranks, Knowledge (earth and life sciences) 4 ranks, Knowledge (history) 4 ranks, Knowledge (physical sciences) 4 ranks).
Feat software: Personal Firearms Proficiency progit.
Ability Upgrade: Intelligence (+2).
Accessories: AV recorder, vocalizer, weapon mount, robot repair unit.

*MORGENROETE INCORPORATED 'MANHACK' HUNTER ROBOT.*

The 'Manhack' robots are the first fully Post-Vanishing design by New Guinea-based Morgenroete, who is trying (maybe a little too fast and too violently) to distinguish itself from its base universe version.

The 'Manhacks' are little independent robots that are used in the hunt and pursuit of fugitives, packing an extremely limited A.I. and that are barely qualified to patrol zones and cut thru anything unidentified.
They are especially useful in closed areas where their victims cannot escape or evade them.

Their aspect resembles that of a tiny flying 'teapot' with several propellers in its center, where the camera and audio sensor are also located.

Manhacks understand speech (to obtain instructions) but are incapable of talking.

Purchase DC: 18
Restriction: Military (+3).
Manhack: CR 1, Tiny-size construct; HD 1/4D10; hp 2; Mas -; Init +5; fly (good) 35 ft.; Defense 22 (+5 Dex, +5 equipment, +2 size), touch 17, flat-footed 17; Bab +0; Grp -7; Atk +3 melee (1d10+1, small chain saw); FS 5 ft. by 5 ft.; Reach 5 ft.; SQ construct traits; AL owner; SV Fort +0, Ref +5, Will +0; AP 0; Rep +0; Str 12, Dex 20, Con -, Int -, Wis 10, Cha 1.
Skills: Spot +2, Listen +2, Pilot +2.
Feats: Exotic Prof. (Chain Saw).

The Morgenroete 'Manhack' robot has the following systems and accessories:
Frame: Armature
Locomotion: 2 rotors.
Manipulators: -.
Armor: Alumisteel.
Sensors: Class I sensor system.
Skill software: Spot skill chip (4 ranks), Listen skill chip (4 ranks), Pilot skill chip (4 ranks).
Ability upgrade: Dexterity upgrade (+6), Strength upgrade (+6).
Accessories: Weapon mount (small chain saw), Tool mount (gyroscope).


----------



## Wystan

Please, for the love of Sanity, Collect this and give it an introduction and make it a bit more friendly to the person just stumbling upon it...


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> She's the king example of the D20 Apocalypse 'Scavenger' Feat. Hell, I even forgot about her until now. Thanks.
> 
> To celebrate, a new Feat.
> 
> *Small Size (Toon)*
> Some Toons are pretty damn tiny.
> *Benefit: * The character is one size smaller than the average member of his species. Adjust stats for the new size normally.
> *Special: * A character can take this feat more than once.







Actually (going off my memories of the Ranger Wing) she probably is one of the few non-human Toons outside the KND w/the necessary training to build some kind of analogue of 2X4 tech....

{.....these skills actually seem to have originated in the Disneyverse to begin with. It is suspected, in fact, that they arose in the KNDverse through some sort of paradimensional bleed........}


----------



## marcoasalazarm

The majority of Disneyverse Fictions are either in California or Florida.


----------



## Morgan Keyes

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> A small quick request here, fellas:
> 
> I need stats for the following vehicle:
> 
> The SA-43 'Hammerhead' fighter (from 'Space: Above and Beyond'). I was thinking of giving it to the Coreline USMC.




For online resources, the standard seems to be here, and some fanfic variants here.

Now for a first stab at stats under D20 Future:

Modifications to PL6 Fighter base hull:

*Engines:* Change Ion Engine to Fusion Torch; add Hydrogen Injectors
*Weapons:* Replace both fusion guns with a rail cannon (modified for semi-auto fire) and a CHE missile launcher.
*Defenses:* Replace Sensor Jammer with Point Defense
*Sensors:* Add Missile Lock Alert

_-Even with the changes, base DC is still 48

-Engine choice of Fusion Torch due to the craft appearing to still be in the early stages of PL6, thus not really justifying the Ion Engine as presented in D20 Future.

-Weapons: I suggest rail cannon as the best representation of an weapon system.  Why semi-auto?  As presented so far in D20 Future the ability to fire on automatic only lets you blanket an area with a suppressive fire effect.  For gaming purposes, one can assume each "shot" from the weapon to be a burst of fire.  For the missiles, I would suggest throwing out the D20 Future rules that a missile launcher can only fire a certain missile.  This will allow the Hammerhead to carry various payloads mission to mission.

-Defenses: Point Defense to represent the Hammerhead's chase armament (the mini-turret on it's dorsal side),...and for the simple fact that Sensor Jammers are next to useless against other military craft at PL6 since they should all be mounting Class III Sensors at that point._

Of course I have a less then enthusiastic opinion of D20 Future systems, but it is the standard.  So, give me a bit and I'll throw up something using D20 Mecha.


----------



## Morgan Keyes

Ahhh....I remember these little gems from my Cyberpunk 2020 days.  Great little back-ups to carry when you just couldn't bring along anything in the "long-barrel" -category.



			
				marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> *New Gadgets:*
> 
> *Pistol Grenade.*
> This Gadget can be applied to any type of grenade modifying it to be fired through any pistol modified to accept the grenade round. This grenade uses the range of the pistol instead.
> *Restriction:* Grenades Only.
> *Purchase DC:* +1 (Mil).
> 
> *Pistol Grenade Adapter.*
> This Gadget adapts a dedicated 'bullet trap' to the end of the weapon's muzzle that propels the Pistol Grenade.
> This Gadget can also be used to represent Rifle Grenade systems.
> *Restriction:* Ranged Weapons Only.
> *Purchase DC: *+1 (Mil).




Some observations.  

1) These are to be fired from a pistol (and I'd also suggest the option for an SMG as well). They'll have to be rather small.  CP2020's were 25x50mm, roughly the size of a smallish shotglass.  This is going to reduce the "bang" somewhat, lower even then 40mm launcher rounds.  Advances in explosive and material tech will off-set this somewhat.  Now, in D20 Modern a fragmentation hand grenade does 4d6 in a 20' radius, while a 40mm launcher frag does 3d6 over a 10' radius.  Following that progression, a 25mm pistol/SMG grenade is in the range of 2d6 over 5' radius; though one or the other (likely radius) could be kept like a 40mm.  But then consider in D20 Future a PL5 shrapnel grenade is 5d6 over a 20' radius.  So, with the march of technology maybe consider a pistol fragmentation grenade 3d6 damage at 5' or even 10' radius (though I would keep with 5' as you will see next).

2) Given the fact that the grenade is launched either by way of a bullet trap or shoot-through mechanism, it's going to have a shorter range increment then pistol round.  Also, firing it using low mass, small caliber rounds will shorten it's reach.  Figure the weapon must be *at least* a 9mm.  Say a 20' range increment for 9mm and .38" caliber and a 30' range increment for 10mm and higher.  (Gonna have to think some more on the matter if we start talking about high-velocity PDW rounds like FN's 5.7mm or H&K's 4.6mm)

3) Rounds available. This was the great draw for using them in CP2020, a variety of effects in small, concealable packages.

-Concussion: 3d6 (non-lethal), 10' radius, Fortitude save (DC 15) to avoid being stunned.  This is in addition to any save for non-lethal damage.

-Flash Bomb: _(rules pending)_

-Tear Gas or Smoke: 1st round covers adjacent 5' squares, 2nd covers a 10' radius, half the duration of normal smoke or CS but full effect.

-HEP Cratering round: _(rules pending)*(this round is plastic explosive in a thin case.  When it strikes a target it splits open and 'pancakes' across the surface, then detonates.  This sends a shockwave through the structure.  This type of round was used in WW2 and later for bunker demolition. The shockwave would concuss those inside and the shock could also cause the interior of the armor to scab off at high speed, turning protective armor into a fragmentation blast for those inside.  In CP2020 these were useful in hurting 'borgs and those in power armor)*_



			
				marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> New Weapon: Great Chainsword (Simple Weapon)
> This nasty piece of machinery is designed to deal extreme damage and rip opponents to shreds.
> Damage: 4d8.
> Critical: 18-20.
> Damage Type: Slashing.
> Range Increment: -
> Size: Large.
> Weight: 20 lbs.
> Purchase DC: 17.
> Restriction: Illegal (+4).





On the subject of weapons:  On the two-handed chain sword I would suggest the damage changed to 3d8.  Why?  Well it follows D20 weapon damage progression.  Consider, a longsword does 1d8 while a greatsword does 2d6, which just happens to be the same damage you get when you scale up a 1d8 weapon from Medium user to Large.  So, if we consider a chainsword similar to a longsword and the two-handed chainsword it's greatsword-equivilent, then looking at the damage progression table in the 3.5 PHB we see that a 2d8 weapon at Medium becomes 3d8 at Large.



			
				marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> T.U.S.K. (Tactical Urban Survival Kit): Urban warfare has been traditionally the worse environment for a tank to operate in. The T.U.S.K. is a series of modifications made to an armored vehicle to compensate for the low maneuverability and high possibility of attack from close range.
> A vehicle equipped with a T.U.S.K. gains a +4 equipment bonus to Defense against all attacks made from 60ft. of the vehicle, but applies a -2 penalty to Drive/Pilot checks due to the increased weight of the vehicle.
> CRAFT DC: 15 + Vehicle's Hardness.




I don't think this really captures what goes into a TUSK set-up.  Here's a look at the mods:







So what would a TUSK give an M1?

-Commander's Remote Weapon Station: Track commander can fire the .50 cal from under-armor *and* with thermal sighting.

-Loader's Gunshield: Now the loader gets armored cover while using his M240.

-Rear Thermal Camera (not shown above, but proposed): Driver now not only can see behind the tank, but in thermal too.

-Reactive Side Armor: Any shaped charge hits to the side have a chance of losing their Armor Piercing effect.  Course the more times the reactive armor is hit, the greater chance a round can find a gap.  Also hard on dismounts to the sides when it goes off.

-Rear Slat Armor: Tail protection from shaped charges.  Need to think over rules on how it would differ from reactive armor in operating mechanics.

-Infantry Phone: Let's dismounts talk to the crew via the intercom.  May not seem like much, but a rather useful tool.

-Lots of extra thermal sighting equipment.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Morgan: I'll have a reply for everything ya posted later (for now, I believe that the thermal sights that the real TUSK gives are covered in an independent vehicle modification).

*WEAPONS OF MORGENROTE INCORPORATED:*

Morgenrote (German for 'Dawn') is a weapons company based on New Guinea (currently The Nation of Neo-Orb). Semi-nationalized and allied to the LaGrange Colonies, most of its produced ordnance is aimed towards supporting Neo-Orb's neutrality standing (which is that they will repel ANY attempts at takeover) and helping the Colonies.

Currently they are the sole producers in Coreline of Mobile Suits.

*MORGENROTE, INC. C-211-S 'ATTHA' PISTOL.*
*9mm Semi-Automatic Pistol.*

Damage: 2d6.
Critical: 20.
Range: 50 ft.
Rate Of Fire: S.
Magazine: 15 Box.
Size: Small.
Weight: 3 lb.
Purchase DC: 18.
Restriction: Res (+2).
*NOTES:* The 'Attha' Pistol has the Mastercraft (+1) Gadget added to it, giving it a +1 to all attack rolls.

The 'Attha' is the standard-issue sidearm of Morgenrote and the Colonies' combat personnel and pilots.

*MORGENROTE, INC. C-211-B 'CAGALLI' PISTOL.*
*9mm Automatic Pistol.*

Damage: 2d6.
Critical: 20.
Range: 50 ft.
Rate Of Fire: S, A.
Magazine: 15 Box.
Size: Small.
Weight: 4 lb.
Purchase DC: 18.
Restriction: Mil (+3).
NOTES: The 'Cagalli' Pistol is equipped with a three-round-burst fire mode.

The 'Cagalli' Pistol is a special modification to the standard 'Attha' pistol, for use in VIP protection and by elite units. While the burst setting's accelerated wearing of the gun has disposed the sophistication of the crafting of the 'Attha', it has still proven to be hard-hitting and dependable.

*MORGENROTE SC-445-S SURVIVAL CARBINE.*
*.22 Charged Carbine.*

Damage: 2d4 (3d4 w/Charged mode).
Critical: 20.
Range: 70 ft.
Rate Of Fire: S, A.
Magazine: 30 Box.
Size: Medium.
Weight: 6 lb.
Purchase DC: 20.
Restriction: Mil (+3).
*NOTES:* This weapon fires in a three-round-burst mode. When folded, the 445 has a +1 to Sleight of Hand rolls to conceal it.

Officially classified by Morgenrote as a 'Survival Carbine', in reality the 445 is somewhat more similar to a small-caliber sub-machine gun, with a short barrel and fold-down stock, giving it the appearance of an over-sized pistol. The 445 is a standard-issue back-up weapon for all Morgenrote Mobile Suit designs, stowed away in the cockpit inside a specialized holster that can be attached by velcro to the exterior of the flight suits (with a pre-loaded 15-round clip), and all Mobile Suit survival packs have (at least) four extra 30-round magazines for the weapon.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*Chibi*
Template Traits
"Chibi" is an inherited template that can be added to any Medium humanoid or monstrous humanoid (referred to hereafter as the "base creature"). It uses all of the base creature's statistics and special abilities except as noted here.
Challenge Rating: Same as the base creature.
Size: The base creature's size is decreased to Small.
Special Qualities: Same as the base creature.
Saves: Same as the base creature, modified by new ability scores.
Ability Scores: A chibi gains the following ability score modifiers: Str -2, Wis-2, Cha +4.





Wikipe-tan, an example of the tan template.
*Tan*
Tans are humanoid personifications of technology, some other form of inanimate object, or location. Technological tans almost always have some kind of cybernetics and armor due to their electronic or mechanical origins.

Template Traits
"Tan" is an inherited template that can be added to any Medium female humanoid (referred to hereafter as the "base creature"). It uses all of the base creature's statistics and special abilities except as noted here.
Challenge Rating: Same as the base creature +1.
Special Qualities: Same as the base creature.
Saves: Same as the base creature, modified by new ability scores.
Ability Scores: A tan gains the following ability score modifiers: Con +2, Wis +2.
Skills: A tan gains a +6 bonus that can be added as a full +6 to one skill, +3 to two, or +2 to three. For instance, a tan of Microsoft Word might have a bonus to Computer Use and Craft (writing).
Feats: A tan gains the feat Cybertaker


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> *Chibi*
> Template Traits
> "Chibi" is an inherited template that can be added to any Medium humanoid or monstrous humanoid (referred to hereafter as the "base creature"). It uses all of the base creature's statistics and special abilities except as noted here.
> Challenge Rating: Same as the base creature.
> Size: The base creature's size is decreased to Small.
> Special Qualities: Same as the base creature.
> Saves: Same as the base creature, modified by new ability scores.
> Ability Scores: A chibi gains the following ability score modifiers: Str -2, Wis-2, Cha +4.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wikipe-tan, an example of the tan template.
> *Tan*
> Tans are humanoid personifications of technology, some other form of inanimate object, or location. Technological tans almost always have some kind of cybernetics and armor due to their electronic or mechanical origins.
> 
> Template Traits
> "Tan" is an inherited template that can be added to any Medium female humanoid (referred to hereafter as the "base creature"). It uses all of the base creature's statistics and special abilities except as noted here.
> Challenge Rating: Same as the base creature +1.
> Special Qualities: Same as the base creature.
> Saves: Same as the base creature, modified by new ability scores.
> Ability Scores: A tan gains the following ability score modifiers: Con +2, Wis +2.
> Skills: A tan gains a +6 bonus that can be added as a full +6 to one skill, +3 to two, or +2 to three. For instance, a tan of Microsoft Word might have a bonus to Computer Use and Craft (writing).
> Feats: A tan gains the feat Cybertaker.





Hmmmm........some sort of *very* minor _kami_, then.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Actually, they are more akin to internet Avatars, like the Apple computer girl (can't remember the exact computer right now).


*WEAPONS OF MORGENROTE INCORPORATED:*

Morgenrote (German for 'Dawn') is a weapons company based on New Guinea (currently The Nation of Neo-Orb). Semi-nationalized and allied to the LaGrange Colonies, most of its produced ordnance is aimed towards supporting Neo-Orb's neutrality standing (which is that they will repel ANY attempts at takeover) and helping the Colonies.

Currently they are the sole producers in Coreline of Mobile Suits.

*MORGENROTE, INC. C-211-S 'ATTHA' PISTOL.*
*9mm Semi-Automatic Pistol.*

Damage: 2d6.
Critical: 20.
Range: 50 ft.
Rate Of Fire: S.
Magazine: 15 Box.
Size: Small.
Weight: 3 lb.
Purchase DC: 18.
Restriction: Res (+2).
*NOTES:* The 'Attha' Pistol has the Mastercraft (+1) Gadget added to it, giving it a +1 to all attack rolls.

The 'Attha' is the standard-issue sidearm of Morgenrote and the Colonies' combat personnel and pilots.

*MORGENROTE, INC. C-211-B 'CAGALLI' PISTOL.*
*9mm Automatic Pistol.*

Damage: 2d6.
Critical: 20.
Range: 50 ft.
Rate Of Fire: S, A.
Magazine: 15 Box.
Size: Small.
Weight: 4 lb.
Purchase DC: 18.
Restriction: Mil (+3).
NOTES: The 'Cagalli' Pistol is equipped with a three-round-burst fire mode.

The 'Cagalli' Pistol is a special modification to the standard 'Attha' pistol, for use in VIP protection and by elite units. While the burst setting's accelerated wearing of the gun has disposed the sophistication of the crafting of the 'Attha', it has still proven to be hard-hitting and dependable.

*MORGENROTE SC-445-S SURVIVAL CARBINE.*
*.22 Charged Carbine.*

Damage: 2d4 (3d4 w/Charged mode).
Critical: 20.
Range: 70 ft.
Rate Of Fire: S, A.
Magazine: 30 Box.
Size: Medium.
Weight: 6 lb.
Purchase DC: 20.
Restriction: Mil (+3).
*NOTES:* This weapon fires in a three-round-burst mode. When folded, the 445 has a +1 to Sleight of Hand rolls to conceal it.

Officially classified by Morgenrote as a 'Survival Carbine', in reality the 445 is somewhat more similar to a small-caliber sub-machine gun, with a short barrel and fold-down stock, giving it the appearance of an over-sized pistol. The 445 is a standard-issue back-up weapon for all Morgenrote Mobile Suit designs, stowed away in the cockpit inside a specialized holster that can be attached by velcro to the exterior of the flight suits (with a pre-loaded 15-round clip), and all Mobile Suit survival packs have (at least) four extra 30-round magazines for the weapon.

*Colonial Defense Firearms K-206 ("Helo").*
*9mm Double-Action Autoloader Pistol with attached Mini-Grenade Launcher*.

Damage: 2d6/3d6 (Br 5 ft)
Critical: 20.
Damage Type: Ballistic/Slashing
Range Increment: 40 ft/30 ft
ROF: S/Single.
Magazine: 20 box/1.
Size: Med
Weight: 2 lb.
Purchase DC: 18.
Restriction: Mil (+3).
*NOTES:* This weapon has the Additional Weapon Gadget added to it, and so, it cannot be added to it again. Values before the slash are for the handgun, after the slash are for the Mini-Gl.

Produced shortly (approximately 20 years) before the attack on the Colonies, the K-206 quickly became the standard military sidearm of their military.
it has since become a hot commodity in the Coreline black market because it's underbarel grenade launcher grants it additional punch that can be adjusted according to the situation.
Its street name, 'Helo', comes from the fact that the first character to use it for lethal force in the series was Karl 'Helo' Agathon.

*Colonial Defense Firearms S-206 ("Apollo").*
*5.7mm Personal Defense Weapon.*

Damage: 2d6+1
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 60 ft.
ROF: S,A.
Magazine: 50 box
Size: Large
Weight: 8 lb.
Purchase DC: 21
Restriction: Mil (+3).
*NOTES: *The 'Apollo' has the Mastercraft (+1) Gadget attached to it, providing an additional +1 to all damage rolls. It also has the Extended Range Gadget.

Built upon the action of the FN P-90, the 'Apollo''s two chief modifications are its reinforced action and elongated barrel with integral accesory rail system. Its street name, 'Apollo', comes from the fact that the first Coreline firefight it saw use in (a shoot-out between Colonials and Salusians) was led (on the Colonial side) by Lee Adama.

*Colonial Defense Firearms R-206 ("Husker").*
*5.56mm Assault Rifle.*

Damage: 2d8
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 90 ft
ROF: S,A
Magazine: 40 box.
Purchase DC: 22.
Size: Large.
Weight: 12 lb.
Restriction: Res (+2).
*NOTES:* The 'Husker' is equipped with the Rangefinding Laser Scope and Extended Ammunition gadgets.

The standard-issue assault rifle of the Colonial military, it is built with rugged ceramics (although not enough to make the weapon truly sensor-stealthy), and equipped with a range-finding laser scope (on the side of its carrying handle, buyer's choice whether left or right) and extended magazines for continuous fire. Its street name, 'Husker', comes from the fact that it 'resembles' the Old Man, keeping in combat conditions thru the harshest of treatments.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

I have just seen the movie (and got blown away by it), and so after some extra Wiki search, I decided to do the following.

And now, boys and goirls, take a deep breath, make your deepest, most threathening voice, and repeat after me:

_"This... is.... *STAMFORD!!!!"*_


*STAMFORD, CONNECTICUT-SPARTA AMERICANA.*





Location of Stamford.





Skyline of Stamford, Pre-Vanishing.

Stamford is best known for a lot of things, but during the Hours, it was the site of the biggest battle concerning both Saiyans and Gundams (most specifically, it involved the casts of both 'Dragonball Z', its 'GT' version, and a large number of Gundams from the original, G and Wing series). The battle left nothing standing-not even grandly discernible rubble.

The cleanup operation by the National Guard found, however, one particularly nasty fact. You see, Stamford had been recently declared as the 'sister city' of Sparta, and in celebration of it, an impressively large number of comic book geeks bought tons of stuff related to Frank Miller's '300'.

The National Guard ended up facing off against Spartans. Lots of Spartans. Lots of very angry Spartans. Not even the advantage of automatic weaponry, armored vehicles and modern training saved them from the slaughter.

Following said slaughter, the Spartans rounded up the survivors and brought them to King Leonidas, who questioned them about the state of the world (for one, they all knew that they surely weren't standing in Thermopylae). Leonidas might have been a Spartan, but he was a smart Spartan. He accepted the situation as such and decided to rebuild Stamford.

Post-Vanishing, there is no sign of Western civilization inside Stamford, and it now is a perfect replica of Sparta, circa 480 B.C. Leonidas rules, and the many Fictions who have tried (in one way or another) to take over the 'backwards' city have found out the hard way why Spartans are legendary.







*Leonidas, King of Sparta*
Male Strong 4/ Fast 3/ Tough 2/ Soldier 8/ Field Officer 3; CR 20; Medium-size human; HD 4d8+12 plus 3d8+6 plus 2d10+9 plus 8d10+24 plus 3d8+9; hp 154; Mas 16; Init +4; Spd 30 ft.; Defense 28, touch 27, flat footed 28 (+15 class, +2 Dex, +1 shield); BAB +16; Grap +12; Atk +20 melee (1d8+8/18-20, longsword), or +19 melee (1d8+4/x3, spear), or +19 ranged (1d8+2/x3, spear); Full Atk +20/+15/+10/+5 melee (1d8+8/18-20, longsword), or +19/+14/+9/+4 melee (1d8+4/x3, spear), or +19 ranged (1d8+2/x3, spear); FS 5 ft. by 5 ft.; Reach 5 ft.; AL Sparta; SV Fort +13, Ref +10, Will +9; AP 13; Rep +3; Str 15, Dex 15, Con 16, Int 13, Wis 14, Cha 16.
*Occupation:* Military (Knowledge [tactics], Survival).
*Skills:* Climb +12, Diplomacy +6, Hide +7, Intimidate +25, Jump +10, Knowledge (civics) +5, Knowledge (tactics) +18, Listen +11, Move Silently +8, Sense Motive +10, Spot +14, Survival +6, Swim +8.
*Feats:* Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Armor Proficiency (light), Cleave, Combat Expertise, Combat Martial Arts, Combat Reflexes, Defensive Martial Arts, Dodge, Endurance, Great Cleave, Mobility, Point Blank Shot, Power Attack, Precise Shot, Quick Draw, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Weapon Focus (spear).
*Talents:*
Strong - Melee smash, improved melee smash.
Fast - Evasion, uncanny dodge 1.
Tough - Remain conscious.
Soldier - Weapon focus (longspear), weapon specialization (longspear), tactical aid +1 (4 rounds), improved critical (longspear), improved reaction, greater weapon specialization (longspear).
Field Officer - Leadership +3, uncanny survival +1.
*Equipment:* Mastercraft +1 longsword, longspear, Spartan shield.


*Optional Shield Rules For d20 Modern-by Famboymdp*

In d20 Modern, sometimes you just have to have shields, though the system wasn't really deigned for them. Under this new house rule, shields can be modeled effectively. Shields have an armor value (usually small) that applies to Defense like any other armor. In addition, they have a deflection value that only applies to Defense when fighting defensively, using the Total Defense action, or using the Combat Reflexes feat. This deflection bonus stacks with the shield's armor bonus.
A character with the Armor Proficiency (light) feat is proficient with all shields. A character not proficient with shields gains no  benefit from the shield's circumstantial deflection bonus, in addition to the normal penalties for being nonproficient with a set of armor.

*Spartan Shield*
Armor Type: Light; Armor Bonus: +1; Deflection Bonus: +3; Armor Penalty: -1; Speed: 30 ft.; Weight: 5 lbs.






*New Action: The Phalanx*
The Phalanx is a new combat action pictured in the graphic novel _300_. To use the phalanx, you must be holding a shield in one of your hands and there must be an ally adjacent to you. Using the phalanx is equivalent to fighting defensively, except you give up your shield's deflection bonus to your Defense. Instead, one ally adjacent to you recieves twice that value as a deflection bonus to their defense. The Phalanx maneuver allows large groups to maximize the benefit of shields, and it has been a popular strategy in many ancient armies.


----------



## Verec

Replace every occurance of "Longsword" in Leonidas' profile with 'longspear' and it will be accurate.  Remember that the movie's first fight scene was the most accurate.  First rank holds, second rank stabs.  Third and additional ranks push.
And can I ask that any Railgun/helper AI equipped Abrams varients or their spiritual decendents fielded by US forces be called the BOLO?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Verec said:
			
		

> Replace every occurance of "Longsword" in Leonidas' profile with 'longspear' and it will be accurate.  Remember that the movie's first fight scene was the most accurate.  First rank holds, second rank stabs.  Third and additional ranks push.




Leonidas corrected.



			
				Verec said:
			
		

> And can I ask that any Railgun/helper AI equipped Abrams varients or their spiritual decendents fielded by US forces be called the BOLO?




I know where you're going (own 'BOLO Brigade' myself), but BOLOs (as in, the huge sonuvabastard supertanks that are the latter Marks) are definitely outside the range of any factory in Coreline (well, probably somewhere off-world...)

But the Mark-Ones, sure. (B.O.L.O.: 'Biologic Observer-Logic Operator'-how's that for the A.I. name?)


----------



## Morgan Keyes

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> Verec said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And can I ask that any Railgun/helper AI equipped Abrams varients or their spiritual decendents fielded by US forces be called the BOLO?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know where you're going (own 'BOLO Brigade' myself), but BOLOs (as in, the huge sonuvabastard supertanks that are the latter Marks) are definitely outside the range of any factory in Coreline (well, probably somewhere off-world...)
> 
> But the Mark-Ones, sure. (B.O.L.O.: 'Biologic Observer-Logic Operator'-how's that for the A.I. name?)
Click to expand...



Of course if one wants AI AFVs but not the Hellbore hijinks of BOLOs, one can look at the wargame cybertanks they inspired, the OGREs.  Such as here at TACTICAL DATAPULSE.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*ONTARIO SURVIVAL ARMS (O.S.A.)*

This company was created in 1997 by Quentin Jackson, a former armorer for the RCMP. Pre-Vanishing, OSA was just a minor weapons-modification firm with no further interests, but then the Hours happened, and the surrounding community desperately raided the OSA compound looking for anything to even the odds.

Jackson saw an opportunity and, immediately after the Hours, he raided a number of factories and took the equipment in order to expand on OSA's production capabilities.

Ontario Survival Arms mostly sells in Canada and Alaska, but it has recently started shipping to Spain, Italy, Costa Rica and Brazil.

*Ontario Survival Arms Model-5 Machine Pistol.*

A compact, powerful machine pistol favored by many Ontario-based survivalists and mercenaries. Among other noticeable features of the OSA M-5 is its bullpup/telescoping bolt design, its availability in three different calibers (9mm Parabellum, .40 Smith & Wesson and 10mm Auto), and its ease to accept add-ons such as scopes, laser sights and suppressors (OSA also offers a screw-on extended barrel for longer-range shooting).

Damage: 2d6.
Critical: 20.
Damage Type: Ballistic.
Range Increment: 40 ft.
Rate Of Fire: S, A.
Magazine: 20 Box.
Size: Medium.
Weight: 4 lb.
Purchase DC: 15.
Restriction: Res (+2).
*NOTES:* The screw-on barrel extension for the OSA M-5 gives the weapon 50ft. Range Increment and makes it Large-sized. It can accept independent add-ons from the M-5, but their effects do not stack (if the M-5 and the barrel have laser sights, it's either the sight on the M-5 or the barrel who provide bonus). This item has a Purchase DC of 10 (Restriction: Lic (+1)).

*Ontario Survival Arms Model-10 Combat Rifle*
*5.56mm Assault Rifle.*

The OSA M-10 was a weapon design created by Quentin Jackson prior to the Vanishing, but who couldn't mass-produce it until after the Hours.
The design takes the standard M-4 carbine chassis and makes it a bull-pup, as well as replacing most of the weapon's structure with tough plastics. This makes the weapon light enough to carry a slightly longer clip with the same loaded weight.
The M-10 comes factory-standard with a basic telescopic sight, which is added on by removing the carrying handle.

Damage: 2d8.
Critical: 20.
Damage Type: Ballistic.
Range Increment: 60 ft.
Rate Of Fire: S, A.
Magazine: 40 Box.
Size: Large.
Weight: 7 lb.
Purchase DC: 18.
Restriction: Res (+2).
*NOTES:* The M-10 has the Extended Magazine Gadget added to it.

*Ontario Survival Arms Model-15 Carbine.*
*5.56mm Carbine.*

A shorter version of the M-15, capable of being easily concealed under appropiate clothing (like longcoats), and well-balanced, enough to be able to be fired accurately one-handed.
The M-15 comes factory-standard with a basic telesscopic sight, which is added on by removing the carrying handle.

Damage: 2d8.
Critical: 20.
Damage Type: Ballistic.
Range Increment: 50 ft.
Rate Of Fire: S, A.
Magazine: 30 Box.
Size: Large.
Weight: 6 lb.
Purchase DC: 18.
Restriction: Res (+2).
*NOTES:* The M-15 has a +1 bonus to Sleight of Hand rolls to conceal.

*Ontario Survival Arms Model-20 Heavy Combat Rifle.*
*5.56mm Assault Rifle.*

A larger, heavier variant of the M-10 rifle, the most discernmible modifications are the think, vented barrel shroud with underbarrel accesory rail (which allows for longer firing periods) and standard 50-round ammo drum.
The M-20 is mostly sold to wealthy adventurers, militias and factions with dire need of heavy firepower (the first to buy them was the Ontario F-SWTI).
The M-20 comes standard with a basic scope, which is added on by removing the carrying handle.

Damage: 2d8.
Critical: 20.
Damage Type: Ballistic.
Range Increment: 60 ft.
Rate Of Fire: S, A.
Magazine: 50 Box.
Size: Large.
Weight: 9 lb.
Purchase DC: 20.
Restriction: Res (+2).
*NOTES:* The M-20 comes with the Expanded Magzine Gadget.

*Ontario Survival Arms Model-20 Heavy Sniper Rifle.*
*.50 BMG Sniper Rifle.*

A heavy, rugged design, the M-25 is capable of punching thru vehicular armor and super-powered Fictions with equal efficiency. Because of a series of events actually unknown, it has earned the street name of 'The Widowmaker'  (Later on, rumours appeared about super-powered Fictions who were (coincidentally) married taken down by the gun). It is the standard heavy sniper rifle of the Canadian F-SWTI.
The M-25 comes standard with a deployable bipod and a telescopic scope.

Damage: 2d12.
Critical: 20.
Damage Type: Ballistic.
Range Increment: 120 ft.
Rate Of Fire: S.
Magazine: 8 Box.
Size: Huge.
Weight: 14 lb.
Purchase DC: 22.
Restriction: Lic (+1).

*Ontario Survival Arms Model-30 Combat Shotgun*
*12-Gauge Automatic Shotgun.*

In every struggle, there are certain weapons that work more effectively that others-and in the battles of the 23 Hours, which were up close and brutally personal, the shotgun proved to be that weapon.
The design for the M-30 takes the standard M-4 chassis and enlarges/reinforces the action in order to fire 12-gauge shells. This gives the wweapon the appearance of a 'slightly fatter' M-4, and both cuts down on production values and provides a quick rate of fire with the M-4's 3-round burst mode.

The M-30 is sold as both a 'Standard' and 'Compact' version, (the latter being barely longer than an SMG, but losing much of the Standard version's customability due to the shorter barrel), with both an 8-shot clip or a 16-shot ammo drum. O.S.A. also provides a red-dot reflex sight as a factory option.

Currently, the M-30 is sold widely in Canada by O.S.A., and has started licensed production by DiggersTech (this particular version also having a 'ring' laser sight as an option).

Damage: 2d8.
Critical: 20.
Damage Type: Ballistic.
Range Increment: 40 ft. (Standard)/30 ft. (Compact).
Rate Of Fire: S, A.
Magazine: 8 Box or 16 Box.
Size: Large.
Weight: 11 lb. (Standard)/7 lbs. (Compact).
Purchase DC: 18.
Restriction: Res (+2).
*NOTES:* This weapon has a 3-round burst mode. The Compact version, when unloaded, has a +1 bonus to Sleight of Hand rolls.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

A nice expansion to the Ontario Survival Arms.

As for the A.I. tanks and all: I'll see what I can do about them. Maybe their street name could be BOLOs, y'know, planty of Laumer fans that survived the Hours.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

New Feat idea!

*Pull a Homer.*
It is said that God favors the dumb. And you seem to be His favorite.
*PreRequisites:* Int 10 or less. GM's Approval.
*Benefit:* Once per day, you can reroll any roll (even one you rerolled before), using a bonus equal to your amount of Int points below 10. Any other bonuses (including Action Point usage) apply for this roll.
(Obviously, it's better off being used for NPCs).


----------



## marcoasalazarm

LaGrange Colonies, second expansion:

Although the majority of the Colonies come from one or other Gundam series, not all of them do. Some came from other universes and (seemingly) were not designed to be in such a place as the Sol Sytem (or, at least, rotating Earth).

Following is a list of LaGrange Colonies and their respective stations (or rather in some cases, 'Flagships').

L-1: A typical 'Gundamverse' space station Side (cluster), with 15 O'Neill 'Island 3'-type Colony Cylinders. The (appointed) capital of the LaGrange Colonies' Government is Cylinder 1, named 'Amuro'. Most humans in the Side come from the original 'Mobile Suit Gundam' universe.

L-2: A second O'Neill-type Side, only the humans that live in this side come from the After Colony (Gundam Wing) universes.

L-3: All Colonies in this LaGrange point are massive terraformed asteroids, one for every 'major' country on Earth. Humans from this cluster come from the Future Century (Mobile Fighter G Gundam) universes.

L-4: This particular point has only two stations, but they are quite recognizable: they are the Babylons Four and Five stations. Although they appeared during the Hours quite damaged and devoid of any crewmen, they were later repaired by the Colonies and other spacer communities (such as the Remnant). After the repairs and reactivation, both Babylon stations became a 'trading post' and refuge for many of the Points' runaways (or pretty much the same as in their original timeline).

L-5: This Point is where several Productive Location Ally on Nexus Technology (PLANT) 'Satellite Cities' reside. In total there are 23 PLANT colonies in the Side, but only 12 are fully civilian-run (these ones are named after the months). The rest were (once) ZAFT facilities, but now are run by the LaGrange Colonies' military, with at least one rented out to the UNSC (home to their Boarding Assault Marine training facility).
Not surprisingly, humans that come from this Side are from the Cosmic Era, and most of them are Coordinators.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Two New Advanced Classes (Adapted from -The Future Soldier's Battlefield Handbook', by Steampower Publishing):


*UNSC BOARDING ASSAULT MARINE​*
The United Nations Space Command is a faction with many things against it. From the point of view of the opposing force, they have retrograde technology, little numbers, few allies and damn near zero hope.

So the UNSC has had to compensate. The UNSC Marines are trained in Camp Weaver, PLANT 17, for zero-gravity, boarding and close-quarters combat. The Boarding Assault Marine is a fully voluntary force within the UNSC, who is trained further than the standard. They are the sledgehammer that brings the door down and the shield that keeps the bad guys at bay while everybody else is gunning for the ship's bridge.

The Assault Marines develop a fatalistic attitude (after all, it's their fault, nobody else's, that they are the frontliners) and a vow to try and leave the stage with a bang-which might not come to happen if their ship gets shot out of the sky.

But they do not show this attitude as much, since they know one ting for sure: in a Sol System and surroundings full of pirates, rampaging xenobeings and wanna-be conquerors, they surely are the meanest of the bunch.

*REQUIREMENTS:*

To become an Assault Marine, the character must have the following:

*BAB:* +6.
*Feats:* Endurance, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Weapon Focus.
*Skills:* Hide 10 Ranks, Move Silently 10 Ranks, Survival 10 Ranks.
*Special:* Must be a member of the UNSC.

*CLASS INFORMATION:*

*Hit Die:* 1d10 + Con Modifier.

*Class Skills:*
Climb, Concentration, Drive, Hide, Intimidate, Jump, Listen, Move Silently, Pilot, Spot, Survival, Swim, Treat Injury.

*Skill Points:* 5 + Int Modifier.

*TABLE: THE UNSC BOARDING ASSAULT MARINE.*

*Class Level*
1
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10

*BAB*
+1
+2
+3
+4
+5
+6
+7
+8
+9
+10

*FORT SAVE*
+2
+2
+2
+3
+3
+4
+4
+5
+5
+6

*REF SAVE*
+0
+0
+1
+1
+2
+2
+2
+3
+3
+3

*WILL SAVE*
+0
+0
+1
+1
+2
+2
+2
+3
+3
+3

*SPECIAL*
-Advanced Weapons Training, Explosives Expert
-Boarding Specialist +1
-Sudden Strike
-Boarding Specialist +2
-Advanced Weapons Training
-Boarding Specialist +3
-Overwhelming Force
-Boarding Specialist +4
-Shock Tactics
-Advanced Weapons Training, Boarding Specialist +5

*DEFENSE BONUS*
+1
+1
+2
+2
+3
+3
+4
+4
+5
+5

*REPUTATION BONUS*
+0
+0
+0
+0
+1
+1
+1
+1
+2
+2

*CLASS FEATURES:*

*+Advanced Weapons Training: *Assault Marines are trained in a wide variety of weapons. At 1st Level and every five levels thereafter, the Marine selects a weapons for which he already has Weapon Focus. When using that weapon, the Assault Marine now gains a +1 circumstance bonus to attack and damage rolls. This bonus stacks with both Weapon Focus and Weapon Specialization. Alternatively, the Assault Marine may instead take the Weapon Focus Feat.

*+Explosives Expert:* The Assault Marines are trained in the use of explosives, such as hand grenades and flash-bangs, to flush out enemies and soften up an area, and they are adept at placing a grenade exactly where is needed to have the maximum effect. The DC for all saving throws to avoid the effects of a grenade or explosive device used by an Assault Marine is increased by an ammount equal to his class level.

*+Boarding Specialist:* At 2nd Level, the Assault Marine becomes an expert at boarding an enemy vessel, moving swiftly and silently throught the corridors to seize his objective. When on an enemy vessel, the Assault Marine gains a +1 morale bonus to Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Spot and Search checks. This bonus increases at 4th Level and every other level thereafter.

*+Sudden Strike:* Assault Marines are trained to strike swiftly and without compromise. When attacking from cover or concealment, an Assault Marine gains a +2 morale bonus to attack and damage rolls.

*+Overwhelming Force: *At 7th Level, the Assault Marine attacks with so much force and determination that an enemy gains few advantages from being holed up in cover. A target attacked by an Assault Marine has any cover bonuses less than total cover reduced by one step-nine tenths cover is reduced to three-quarters cover, three-quarters cover to half cover and so on.

*+Shock Tactics:* At 9th Level, the Assault Marine strikes deep into the heart of his opponents, making it seem as though they are under assault from dozens of troops instead of a singe soldier. Enemies within 30 ft of an Assault Marine incur a -2 morality penalty to attack, damage, defense and saving throws. This penalty is not cumulative if more than one Assault Marine of 9th Level or higher is within 30 ft, but the radius increases by an additional 30 ft for each Marine present, making an entire unit of Assault Marines a particularly terrifying opponent.








*Cagalli Attha, during her run as a Desert Dawn Guerilla Fighter. She sure didn't became Feared by the Enemy...
(Photo taken in Eqypt, December of 2003. Most probably an Alternate of her...?)*


*THE GUERILLA FIGHTER​*
Conflict changes people. It may turn them from not considering to hurt anyone into the very example of blood-thirstyness. They learn how to fight unconventionally, ghosts that rise to destroy any hostiles.

The advent of the Hours brought many types of guerilla factions to the fore. From the Fictions guerilla factions that battled against hyper-advanced enemies from beyond the stars (or the government) to the groups of Pre-Vanishing Humans that banded together and took a stand (however pitiful it was).

*REQUIREMENTS:*

To Become a Guerilla Fighter, the character must have the following:
*
BAB:* +5.
*Feats:* Oathbound, Track.
*Skills:* Move Silently 4 Ranks, Survival 8 Ranks.

*CLASS INFORMATION:*

*Hit Die:* 1d8 + Con Modifier.

*Class Skills:*
Balance, Bluff, Climb, Concentration, Disguise, Drive, Escape Artist, Forgery, Gather Information, Hide, Intimidate, Jump, Knowledge (Local, Current Events, Military), Listen, Listen, Move Silently, Repair, Search, Sense Motive, Sleight of Hand, Spot, Survival, Swim, Tumble.

*Skill Points:* 5 + Int Modifier.

*TABLE: THE GUERILLA FIGHTER.*

*Class Level*
1
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10

*BAB*
+0
+1
+2
+3
+3
+4
+5
+6
+6
+7

*FORT SAVE*
+0
+0
+1
+1
+2
+2
+2
+3
+3
+3

*REF SAVE*
+0
+0
+1
+1
+2
+2
+2
+3
+3
+3

*WILL SAVE*
+2
+2
+2
+3
+3
+4
+4
+5
+5
+6

*SPECIAL*
Guerilla Warfare, Local Knowledge.
Hated Enemy +1
Network of Contacts
Alien Weapon Familiarity
Hated Enemy +2
Melt Away
Feared by the Enemy
Hated Enemy +3
Improvised Device
Beloved of the People

*DEFENSE BONUS*
+1
+1
+2
+2
+3
+3
+4
+4
+5
+5

*REPUTATION BONUS*
+0
+0
+1
+1
+1
+2
+2
+3
+3


*CLASS FEATURES:*

*+Guerilla Warfare:* At 1st Level, the Guerilla Fighter dedicates himself to the cause-fixing in his mind who he is fighting and why he is fighting for. The Guerilla Fighter should specify his home soil-where it is he is defending, be it a whole planet, a country or one city. He must also specify the enemy that he is pledged to drive from his home soil. The specifics of these are left to the GM's discretion, but they should be reasonably specific and not at all generic ("To free Springfield, Mass. from ZAFT influence" would be acceptable, wheras "to free the planet from evil" would not).

*+Local Knowledge:* Fighting to defend their home soil, Guerilla Fighters are intimately familiar with eevry aspect of their homeland. When on home soil, the Guerilla Fighter gains a bonus to all relevant Knowledge and Survival checks equal to their class level.

*+Hated Enemy:* Guerilla Fighters are sworn to cleanse their homeland from the taint of their foes, and excel at fighting them. The Guerilla Fighter gains a +1 morale bonus to attack and damage rolls, Bluff, Disguise, Hide, Intimidate and Sense Motive checks made when fighting their chosen enemy. Their bonus increases to +2 at 5th level and and to +3 at 8th level.

*+Network of Contacts:* As the Guerilla Fighter advances in his 'career', he develops a network of contacts both within his organization and among the general populace. In order to tap into the Network of Contacts, there must be members of their culture present and the Guerilla Fighter must first make a Reputation check. The check may be further modified at the GM's discretion, applying up to a +5 bonus or penalty if there is a specially large or small number of potential friends.

If succesful, the Guerilla Fighter may request one of the following from his contacts:

+Pass a message to another member of the Resistance.
+Obtain a single piece of information or a secret.
+Obtain a piece of equipment or weaponry.
+Gain limited or temporary use of a vehicle.
+Gain access to a shelter or hiding place.

The request takes a variable amount of time depending on the request, but typically takes 24 hours. For every 5 points by which the check exceeds 15 the time taken is halved, to a minimum of 1 minute. The time taken remains at the discretion of the GM-some requests simply cannot be completed quickly.

If the check is failed, then either the Guerilla Fighters fails to find his contacts, or they are not in position to help at the time. If the check is failed by 10 or more, some mishap has befallen the Network or the Guerilla Fighter-the supposed contact might turn out to be a double-agent or an assassin sent to kill the Guerilla Fighter, the Network might have been exposed by enemy soldiers and contacts got killed, or the contacts might have carried out the request incorrectly, delivering the message to the wrong person or passing on false information to the Guerilla Fighter.

The Guerilla Fighter may attempt to use their Network of Contacts freely once every 24 hours. If the Guerilla Fighter attempts to use the Network more often, the DC of the check is increased by 5 every time, increasing the risk of a major mishap occuring and slowing the time for requests to be completed.

*+Alien Weapon Familiarity:* Often forced to steal the weapons from the grasp of their fallen enemies, guerillas are intimately familiar with the workings of enemy weapons and equipment. The Guerilla Fighter gains the Alien Weapons Proficiency Feat.

(Guerilla Fighters that come from universes with no aliens can replace the Feat with a weapons-related Feat of their choice, as long as they meet the Prerequisites and gain GM approval).

*+Melt Away:* The operatives of the Resistance excel at strking from the midst of a group of civilians before melting away again into a crowd. When in a crowd of at least ten, the GUerilla Fighter gains a +5 circumstance bonus to Hide and Disguise checks. This bonus increases by +1 for every five additional people in the crowd. This bonus is halved if less than half of the crowd is made up of friendly forces.

*+Feared by the Enemy:* The mere mention of the Guerilla Fighter and his exploits is enough to send a wave of fear through the occupying forces. The Resistance knows how to use this fear to their advantage, spreading rumours-some true, some less so-of their deeds to demoralize their enemy.
To properly do this takes time to prepare: 1 hour per intended target. The Guerilla Fighter may select a number of enemy targets equal to his class level, and he must at least know his intended targets by sight-the Guerilla Fighter should select the targets from a regular patrol, sentry position or barracks as a target.

After the preparations have been made, the targets must succeed at a Will save (DC 10 + character level) or incur a penalty to all attack, damage and skill checks equal to the Guerilla Fighter's advanced class level for the next 24 hours.

*+Improvised Device:* Guerilla Fighters are often forced to scavenge for mechanical parts to maintain their weapons and devices, and as a result are skilled at converting one piece of equipment into another.

The Guerilla Fighter decides which item he wishes to manufacture, and the GM determines the amount of time necessary to make it. The Guerilla Fighter then makes a Repair check at a DC dependant on the complexity of the task and the materials available (usually DC 25+). If successful, the device works as normal, for a short time at least. The Guerilla Fighter can make any simple devices, such as a radio, as well as somewhat more complex equipent such as handheld weaponry and explosives.

*+Beloved of the People: *At 10th Level, the Guerilla Fighter has become a great hero of the Resistance, beloved by his people everywhere. His Network of Contacts becomes more proactive and helpful, even to the point of taking up arms and assisting the Guerilla Fighter in battle. Each time the Guerilla Fighter requests help -and sometimes if he does not, should one of his contacts notice that he is in trouble- he can gain the assistance of 2d12 armed men and women from the local population, assuming there are sufficient allies that can help.
This ability functions as a request from the Network of Contacts, and the time taken for the Network to muster is determined by the success of the check-if in dire straits at least 1d6 allies can be mustered immediately. The GM should determine the levels and classes of the allies.


*THE FIGHTER ACE​*




SKETCH OF LUFY 'RIFF RAFF' METCALF.

The poster boys (and girls) of every race's fleet and the heroes in every intergalactic war, the Fighter Aces' tales usually inspire another generation to enlist in the fleet. The Fighter Ace is a dogfighting veteran with few equals and a wingful of kill counts. They excel at fighter combat, and few who dare take them on in battle live to tell the tale.

Famous Coreline Fighter Aces include: Kara 'Starbuck' Thrace (easily the most recognizable Ace of the Colonial Fleet), Lufy 'Riff Raff' Metcalf (former Solnoid Attacker, now famous 'transporter' in Chicago), Mu La Flaga (although most people discuss that it might be because he's a Newtype) and Christopher Blair (those Alts of him that are STILL pilots, in any case).

*REQUIREMENTS:*

To become an Assault Marine, the character must have the following:

*Feats:* Starship Battle Run, Starship Dodge, Starship Operation (Ultralight).
*Skills:* Computer Use 8 Ranks, Pilot 13 Ranks.

*CLASS INFORMATION:*

*Hit Die:* 1d8 + Con Modifier.

*Class Skills:*
Computer Use, Concentration, Drive, Intimidate, Jump, Knowledge (Tactics), Listen, Pilot, Spot and Survival.

*Skill Points:* 5 + Int Modifier.

*TABLE: THE FIGHTER ACE.*

*Class Level*
1
2
3
4
5
6
7
8
9
10

*BAB*
+0
+1
+2
+3
+3
+4
+5
+6
+6
+7

*FORT SAVE*
+0
+0
+1
+1
+2
+2
+2
+3
+3
+3

*REF SAVE*
+2
+2
+2
+3
+3
+4
+4
+5
+5
+6

*WILL SAVE*
+0
+0
+1
+1
+2
+2
+2
+3
+3
+3

*SPECIAL*
-Favored Ship
-Maximum Thrust
-Trademark Maneuver
-Out of Nowhere
-Jink, Wing Commander
-Trademark Maneuver
-Quick Recovery
-Damage Roll
-Trademark Maneuver
-Blaze of Glory, Group Captain

*DEFENSE BONUS*
+3
+4
+4
+5
+5
+6
+6
+7
+7
+8

*REPUTATION BONUS*
+1
+1
+1
+2
+2
+2
+3
+3
+3
+4

*CLASS FEATURES:*

*+Favored Ship: *The Fighter Ace would be less than useless without his trusty flying machine. Many Fighter Aces spend most of their careers carefully maintaining, repairing and upgrading the same machine over and over again, rather than taking a newer model. At 1st Level, the Fighter Ace selects a specific fighter -space or atmospheric- to be their favord ship. So long as the Fighter Ace is piloting their favored ship, he gains a +1 circumstance bonus to Pilot checks, Technical checks, and attack and damage rolls for every two Fighter Ace levels he possesses.

Many of the Fighter Ace's special abilities are dependant of them being in their favored ship. When not in their favord ship, but in a fighter of the same class, the numerical bonus of all such abilities is halved. No bonus is gained when flying any other class of ship.

To designate a new starship as his favorite ship, the Fighter Ace must pilot it for at least a month.

*+Maximum Thrust:* At 2nd Level, the Fighter Ace has learnt to coax a little more out of his ship. and to cope with the inherent increase in gees. When in his favored ship, the Fighter Ace may make a maximum thrust as a move action. To do this he must make a Pilot check (DC 20) and if successful he moves as through surging forwards, moving at 4 times tactical speed.

*+Trademark Maneuver:* As the Fighter Ace progresses in his career, he develops a unique flying style with characteristic maneuvers that identify him in battle. At 3rd, 6th and 9th Levels, the Fighter Ace may select any of the below actions to be a trademark maneuver. Once per round, the Fighter Ace may attempt a trademark maneuver. He must make a Pilot check (DC 20), and if he succeeds a full-round action becomes a move action, and a move or attack action becomes a free action.

A Fighter Ace may use this ability even when not in his favored ship.

The folllowing actins may be selected as a trademark maneuver:

-Attack actions (become free actions): aid another, escape a grappling ship, feint or total defense.
-Move actions (become free actions): jink, operate sensors, out of nowhere, ram, and send/jam a transmission.
-Full round actions (become move actions): jump to cruising speed, withdraw.

*+Out of Nowhere: *At 4th Level, the Fighter Ace is able to strike seemingly from out of nowhere, positioning his craft to avoid the sensors of an enemy vessel or to blindside an enemy pilot. When in his favored ship, the Fighter Ace may attempt to come out of nowhere as a move action. The Fighter Ace makes a Pilot check (DC 15) and, if successful, any Sensor checks made to detect his craft are reduced by an amount equal to his character level.

*+Jink:* To the untrained eye, the Fighter ace flies erratically, zig-zagging, looping and rolling all the while. Of course, this is all part of their skill, keeping an opponent from locking onto their craft and getting a clear shot. When in his favored ship, the Fighter Ace may make a Pilot roll (DC 20) and, if succesful, may add his class level to the Defense of his craft for one round.

*+Wing Commander: *Although at their most confident when operating alone, the Fighter Ace appreciates the usefulness of wingmen to provide cover and run interference. At this stage in their career, the Fighter ace has been given a wing of ultralight fighters to command. A wing led by a Fighter Ace gains the advantage of the Fighter Ace's special abilities and bonuses. The maximum wing size is equal to half the Fighter Ace's class levels. A larger wing may not use the Fighter Ace's abilities except as noted in the main rules.

*+Quick Recovery:* Fighter Aces poseess almost superhuman skills, but even they make mistakes-albeit rarely. The difference is that a Fighter Ace is able to recover from his mistakes much quicker, limiting their effects. Should a fighter Ace become dazed, entangled, grappled, immobilized, shaken, stunned or suffer a mishap while piloting any ship, he may make a Pilot check (DC 25). A successful roll means that the Fighter Ace can recover from the adverse effects far more quickly and than a regular pilot, halving the duration rounding fractions down.

*+Damage Roll: *The Fighter Ace may attempt to execute a damge roll to avoid the worst of a direct hit, causing a missile to explode nearby or a laser beam to glance off the hull. When in his favored ship, the Fighter Ace may make a damage roll as a move action. The Fighter Ace makes a Pilot check (DC 25) and, if successful, may add his class level to the Defense of his ship for the next attack that strikes it.

*+Blaze of Glory: *When all is lost, many a Fighter Ace has chosen to go down fighting, ending it all in a blaze of glory and taking a good many foes with him. When in his favored ship, the Fighter Ace may decide to execute a Blaze of Glory as a move action. The Blaze of Glory is effectively a ramming maneuver against another vessel. The Fighter Ace makes a Pilot check as normal to execute the ram, but may add his class level to the check and, if succesful, damage dealt is doubled. A Fighter Ace who successfully performs a Blaze of Glory is slain instantly, but will long be remembered as a great hero.

*+Group Captain:* At 10th Level, the Fighter Ace is promoted once again, gaining multiple wings of fighters to control, all of whom gain the benefit of the Fighter Ace's abilities. The maximum size of the Fighter Ace's group increases to ten

*FIGHTER ACES AND DOGFIGHTERS:​*
The Fighter Ace is similar in concept to the Dogfighter Advanced Class, and it is entirely possible for a character to have levels in both. The special abilities and bonuses of both classes stack with, and complement, one another.

Just as a Dogfighter is an elite pilot, a Fighter Ace is an elite Dogfighter, making the most seasoned of pilots look fresh out of the academy. There are perhaps no more than a handful of Fighter Aces in any one military, each a familiar face and celebrity within their culture.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

An idea for the Pokemon Archipielago as follows: The Archipielago is not a set of 'steady' islands, but rather they are mobile. A set of engines very deep beneath them (technology so ancient that no-one nowhere, except the most crackpot of Ancient Pokemon archaeologists knows of their locations) keeps the islands of the Archipielago moving.

And even if every island is moving, how the hell do ocean conditions stay the same IN the Archipielago? Again, Ancient tech.

Lufy's pic is there, BTW, but it's a black outline. You'd have to copy it to see it. Sorry.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

HELLO.....? ANYBODY THERE....?



*SALCO. M-395 Antivehicular Plasma Canister.*

*Damage:* 10d8.
*Critical:* -.
*Damage Type:* Fire.
*Burst Radius:* 5 ft.
*Reflex DC:* 18.
*Range Increment:* -.
*Size:* Small.
*Weight: *4 lb.
*Purchase DC:* 20.
*Restriction:* Mil (+3).
*NOTES:* The explosion ignores the first 10 points of Hardness, only for the object immediately in contact with the canister. The Purchase DC covers a crate of 4 M-395s.

A large silver canister with a handle on top, the M-395 is capable of destroying most vehicles with one well-placed hit, and even sheking up the toughest of them.

In order to activate the M.395, the handle must be twisted (hard) clockwise from 'Safe' to 'Armed', which lights up a small ring around the top half of the explosive. The pre-set timer for the M-395 is of 10 seconds (2 rounds), but it can be modified for a longer (or shorter) countdown (Craft (Electronic) check, DC 18).
It is widely used by the Salusians and the Japanese Self-Defense Force.

*PIPE BOMB.*

*Damage:* 2d6.
*Critical:* -.
*Damage Type:* Concussion/Piercing.
*Burst Radius:* 5 ft.
*Reflex DC:* 12.
*Range Increment: *-.
*Size:* Small.
*Weight:* 2 lb.
*Purchase DC: *6.
*Restriction: *Illegal (+4).
*NOTES: *The displayed Purchase DC (Complete with Restriction) is for a case of six bombs. The Purchase DC also covers enough ingredients to build six bombs (with no Restriction). It's a Craft (Chemical) check, DC 10 per bomb manufactured.


Manufactured by pretty much every kind of faction in Coreline at one point or another (but mostly by those who have to make do with what's on hand), the pipe bombs are classified as 'Primitive', 'Worthless', 'A Laugh' and 'A sign of Stupid, Useless Desperation' by the most powerful Fictions and Factions.
For the average survivor of the 23 Hours, it is STILL better than nothing.


----------



## Verec

The Pokemon islands seem unduely complex.  Stanford made me head-desk.  And the pipebomb is too weak, and should deal some balistic or piercing damage from it's casing.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

I corroected the Pipe Bomb damage, Stanford... well, I liked '300' and sincerely, with the madness that this world is, it's quite viable.

The Pokemon idea is just that, an idea. I just didn't knew where the hell to put the damn chain (although Aquarius gave a good idea for that) and watching 'Fafner in the Azure' (look it up on YouTube if you wanna, Wiki's crap), I thought "hmmm... it could probably work" (now, well, it seems that I was wrong, so I appologize).

In any case, good to hear from you, Verec.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> HELLO.....? ANYBODY THERE....?
> 
> 
> 
> *PIPE BOMB.*
> 
> *Damage:* 2d6.
> *Critical:* -.
> *Damage Type:* Concussion/Piercing.
> *Burst Radius:* 5 ft.
> *Reflex DC:* 12.
> *Range Increment: *-.
> *Size:* Small.
> *Weight:* 2 lb.
> *Purchase DC: *6.
> *Restriction: *Illegal (+4).
> *NOTES: *The displayed Purchase DC (Complete with Restriction) is for a case of six bombs. The Purchase DC also covers enough ingredients to build six bombs (with no Restriction). It's a Craft (Chemical) check, DC 10 per bomb manufactured.
> 
> 
> Manufactured by pretty much every kind of faction in Coreline at one point or another (but mostly by those who have to make do with what's on hand), the pipe bombs are classified as 'Primitive', 'Worthless', 'A Laugh' and 'A sign of Stupid, Useless Desperation' by the most powerful Fictions and Factions.
> For the average survivor of the 23 Hours, it is STILL better than nothing.





*Flash of amythyst light*


".......Hey, thanks for the lift back, as always."


Yup..........Heeeeeeerrre's Johnny!

Hang on.............*reads*.....Whisky. Tango. Hotel? I'd have thought it wouldn't have a Restriction, what with civilisation imploding and all, you know? "*sigh* The point is somewhat heavy-handed, people, but then again, some of us *do* recognise when it's time to make like the Zionian resistance and *leave*."


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Civilization imploded, but those who still enforce law and order REALLY frown at the damn things (dunno why, that with the massive amount of firepower one can casually buy. Probably CLULESS-related filtered perceptions).

Good to see you, Aquarius.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*The Opening of the Barrier-Outer Rim Area 51 Disclosed*
As mentioned before, right after the Virus, the Star Wars galaxy and its residents were quite leery of our little corner of space, sitting in an area beyond the Unknown Regions in another galaxy. After a little while, Earth was opened up to the Force and plenty of Star Wars alien species started pouring in. A new extension of the Perlemian Trade Route christened the Solaran Spine stretched from Felucia through the LeGrange colonies to Earth. Some aliens were surprised to find Force-users and other Star Wars aliens already on the planet. The Star Wars galaxy is pretty much a carbon copy of the post-Swarm War galaxy, with the exception of some species extinct at that time still alive and (more or less) kicking. 
*Polis Massan*
Excellent doctors and archaeologists, Polis Massans are almost always found on Polis Massa. Some Earth doctors have visited Polis Massa to learn from the master medics of the planet. The Polis Massans are a cetacean species that has no verbal language to speak of (no pun intended)  but have a sign language form and mild telepathy. Polis Massans can learn other languages, but cannot speak them, only understand them.
Species Traits
Size: Small.
Ability Modifiers: -4 Str, +2 Dex, +2 Int, +2 Wis.
Speed: 20 feet.
Psionics: At will-lesser mindlink.
Skills: Due to their background, Polis Massans gain a +2 bonus to Craft (Pharmaceutical), Knowledge (History, physical sciences), and Treat Injury checks.
Free Languages: Read/Write Polis Massan, Sign Polis Massan Sign Language, Speak one language (understand only).
LA: +0.

*Kaleesh*
Ferocious warriors from the Star Wars planet Kalee, the Kaleesh are honed in the art of combat. After the CLULESS event some of them were stranded in the rainforests of the islands near Costa Rica. When their Kalee brethren found them, they were surprised to find some wearing masks, not from the mumuu like the native Kalee Kaleesh, made from the skulls of some of Isla Sorna's mighty predators such as spinosaurus and the genetically-altered and enlarged velociraptors. Other than the Costa Rican colonies, few Kaleesh visit Earth, preferring to stay in their own little corner of the galaxy. Kaleesh are often considered handsome by other species under their intimidating masks (being pretty good intimidation even without them anyway) and are said to be similar in facial appearance to the Falleen. 
Species Traits
Type: Monstrous humanoid.
Size: Medium.
Ability Modifiers: +2 Dex, -2 Wis, +2 Cha.
Speed: 30 feet.
Thermovision: Kaleesh have thermoreceptors that can be an aid to them in darkness. Any creature that gives off average heat or higher (see thermal targeting in d20 Future Tech) within 60 feet can be seen by a Kaleesh in all light conditions.
Species Enmity: The Kaleesh have an intense hatred of the Yam'rii, an insectoid alien species typically known as the Huk. They gain a +2 bonus to all attack rolls against Huk.
Free Languages: Read/Write and Speak Kaleesh and one language (usually English).
LA: +0.
New Item: Kaleesh Huntsman's Mask
This mask is designed from the skull of some ferocious beast killed by the wearer and is almost always worn by him or her. A Kaleesh huntsman's mask gives the wearer a +2 bonus to Intimidate checks. You can't buy a huntsman's mask in any legal circles since they are made by the hunter after his victory. For this reason and the fact that the only other real way would be to kill the maker and take the mask, Kaleesh will usually go for the throat of any non-Kaleesh wearing a huntsman's mask.
Weight: -; Purchase DC: 20 (off of the black market)

*Pau'an*
The larger of the pair of native species, the Pau'ans are the administrative and governmental half of the two. Some Pau'un features and habits, such as their sharp teeth and taste for raw meat, can be a bit unnerving at first. However, they aren't a particularly fierce people, usually welcoming outsiders. Some Pau'ans can be found in desert cities on Earth such as Cairo, most likely after travelling there for business purposes.
Species Traits
Size: Medium.
Ability Modifiers: -2 Str, +2 Wis.
Speed: 30 feet.
Stomach Integrity: Due to their raw meat diet, the Pau'ans have strong stomachs and are good at fighting off infections and poisons. They gain a +2 bonus to Fortitude saves.
Darkvision: See Chapter 8 of the Core Rulebook.
Free Languages: Read/Write and Speak Utapaun and one language.
LA: +0.

*Mustafarian*
The Mustafarians are native to the fiery planet Mustafar, famous for being the site of the turning point in the history of the Star Wars universe. Two subspecies exist, the tall and thin Northern Mustafarians and the short, stocky Southern Mustafarians. Both Mustafarian breeds haven't left their planet and entered the Star Wars galaxy, much less our solar system, but don't have much peace with the more dedicated and able Star Wars buffs visiting their planet to take in the scenery of the Episode III battle between Anakin Skywalker and Obi-Wan Kenobi. Some criminals have found themselves baffled when their blasters or laser weapons are stopped by the Mustafarian's fire-resistant shells.
Species Traits
Size: Medium.
Ability Modifiers: Northern- -2 Str, +2 Con, +2 Dex. Southern- +2 Str, +2 Con, -2 Dex.
Speed: 20 feet.
Fire and Energy Resistance 10: The Mustafarians' exoskeletons give them a resistance of 10 to fire and energy damage.
Volcanic Adaptation: Mustafarians are used to their fiery climate, and gain a +4 bonus to Constitution checks against thirst.
Low-Light Vision: See Chapter 8 of the Core Rulebook.
Skills: Mustafarians gain a +2 bonus to Spot checks and Southern Mustafarians also gain a +4 bonus to Balance checks.
Bonus Feat: Mustafarians gain the feats Armor Proficiency (Light).
Free Languages: Read/Write and Speak Mustafarian.
LA: +1.
New Item: Kubazian Skirt
Made by the Kubaz, these kilt-like garments are popular on Mustafar and other hot planets. A character wearing a Kubazian skirt gains a +4 bonus to all Fortitude saves to resist the effects of heat.
Weight: 1.5 lb.; Purchase DC: 16
New Weapon: Mustafarian Longrifle
These weapons are designed to get past the exoskeletons of the Mustafarians since they resist the fiery sting of laser and blaster weapons. These guns are mostly carried by Northern Mustafarian security forces for protection but are sometimes purchased by military forces of other species. Longrifles are made from materials that are light enough to be easily carried by the weaker Northern Mustafarians.
Mustafarian Longrifle
Damage: 2d8
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Concussion
Range Increment: 30 ft.
Rate of Fire: Single
Weight: 2 lb.
Magazine: 2 box
Size: Large
Purchase DC: 17 
Restriction: Lic (+1)

*Rishii*
The Rishii are an avian species from the planet Rishi. A Rishii's dextrous hands allows it to wield the native wood, stone, and bone tools with great efficiency. Their favorite weapon is the sling, which they will use in flight to pelt prey from above. Some unfamiliar with Rishii may be quite annoyed when one starts to mimic every single word they say. Rishii have a fascination with spaceships (which they call "shiny rocks")
Species Traits
Type: Monstrous humanoid.
Size: Medium.
Ability Modifiers: -2 Str, +4 Dex, -2 Con, +2 Will, +2 Cha.
Speed: 30 feet, climb 20 feet, fly 40 feet (average).
Low-light Vision: See Chapter 8 of the Core Rulebook.
Skills: Rishii gain a +4 bonus to Spot and Listen checks.
Bonus Feats: Rishii gain the feat Archaic Weapons Proficiency.
LA: +2

*Utai*
The other natives of Utapau, the Utai are the worksman of the planet. The Utai tame the native dactillians and varactyls for use by offworlders and the Pau'ans. The only time an Utai is seen on Earth is when it has been brought along for the ride by a Pau'an or ship captain.
Species Traits
Size: Small.
Ability Modifiers: +2 Str, +2 Dex, -2 Wis.
Speed: 20 feet.
Utapaun Beast Taming: Utai gain a +2 bonus to Handle Animal checks when dealing with dactillions or varactyls.
Darkvision: See Chapter 8 of the Core Rulebook.
Free Languages: Speak Utapaun.
LA: +0.

*Ongree*
With their apparent upside-down heads and fishy eyes, the Ongree certainly stand out in a crowd. They can be found in many of the large cities with spaceports on Earth as well as plenty of planets in the Star Wars galaxy.
Species Traits
Size: Medium.
Ability Modifiers: -2 Str, +2 Dex, +2 Wis.
Speed: 30 feet.
Stalked Eyes: Due to the rotation abilities of the Ongree's eyes, they are never considered flat-footed in combat.
Skills: Ongree gain a +2 bonus to Diplomacy checks.
Free Languages: Read/Write and Speak Ongree and one language.
LA: +1.

*Shawda Ubb*
These potbellied amphibians are native to the swampy planet Manpha but sometimes travel with musician groups. A few of them were thrown into the Florida Everglades after the Virus. The Shawda Ubb-made growdi instruments are popular items in the music business.
Species Traits
Type: Monstrous humanoid
Size: Small.
Ability Modifiers: +2 Str, -2 Dex, +2 Con, +2 Cha.
Speed: 10 feet, swim 10 feet.
Poison Spit: As an attack action, a Shawda Ubb can spit a 15-foot stream of paralytic poison. The target must make a Reflex save (DC 18) or be paralyzed for one hour.
Free Languages: Read/Write and Speak Shawdubb.
LA: +1.

*Kamarian*
The Kamarians are a species of insectoid aliens from the planet Kamar. Two species of Kamarian exist, the mountain Kamarians, who have reached nuclear-level technology, and the Badlanders, a superstitious, primitive, subspecies with a reverence for water. You won't find many offplanet with the exceptions of stowaways and Badlander water cultists. Visitors are advised to keep their liquid resources hidden, because a lack of doing so might get your drinks stolen. It is also a good idea to not look like Han Solo. 
Species Traits
Type: Monstrous humanoid.
Size: Medium.
Ability Modifiers: +2 Str, -2 Dex, +4 Con.
Speed: 20 feet, climb 20 feet (mountain Kamarians), burrow 20 feet (Badlanders).
Darkvision: See Chapter 8 of the Core Rulebook.
Four Arms: See the Quadrillian entry.
Damage Reduction 6/sonic: See Chapter 8 of the Core Rulebook.
Natural Attacks: Kamarians have a claw attack with each of their hands dealing 1d4 damage and a sting attack dealing 1d6 damage.
Skills: Mountain Kamarians gain a +2 bonus to Balance and Climb checks, while Badlanders have a +4 bonus to Survival checks.
Desert Adaptation (Badlanders only): Badlanders gain a +4 bonus to Constitution checks against starvation and thirst, as well as a +2 Fortitude bonus against extreme heat.
Bonus Feats (Badlanders only): Badlanders gain the feat Archaic Weapons Proficiency.
Free Languages: Speak Kamarian.
LA: +2.

*Tintinna*
Also known as Tin-Tin Dwarves, the Tintinna are a little rodent species possibly related to the ferocious Ranats. They can move quite fast in spite of their short legs. Despite their animalian appearance, Tintinna are amazing at utilizing technology when around it. If seen offworld, a Tintinna will usually be in the company of a smuggler, traders, starship pilot, or mechanic that decided to let the little alien have a ride. Some just drop them off while others will take them as pets or, if they realize their sentience, partners. Tintinna can now be found making colonies in the sewers and back alleys of several cities.
Species Traits
Type: Monstrous Humanoid.
Size: Small.
Ability Modifiers: -4 Str, +2 Dex, +2 Wis, +2 Cha.
Speed: 30 feet, burrow 20 feet.
Darkvision: See Chapter 8 of the Core Rulebook.
Free Languages: Speak Tintinnese.
LA: +0.

*Yaka*
The Yaka are another example of Arkanian engineering. Once primitives, the Yaka are now one of the most intelligent species in the galaxy. The species has a slightly sadistic sense of humor and are often a bit discomforting to some species. In infancy, a Yaka is given cybernetic enhancements, meaning that every member of the species is, in a sense, a cyborg.
Species Traits
Size: Medium.
Ability Modifiers: +2 Str, +4 Int, -4 Cha.
Cybernetics: Every Yaka has some form of cybernetics in him or her. Choose one of the following for a Yaka to have at 1st level: anti-shock implant, identity chip, nightvision optics, subcutaneous armor, or body repair weave.
Bonus Feats: A Yaka gains the feat Cybertaker and (if they qualify for it) Heavy Weapon Holder.
Free Languages: Read/Write and Speak Yaka and one language (usually English).
LA: +1

*Tynnan*
An amphibious mammal species descended from dam-building castoroids, Tynnans live in the cold planet Tynna. While a bit slow on land, their powerful flattened tails and webbed limbs propel them through the water. They are calculating and well-prepared, an example of which would be during the Rebellion era. They had erected an impenetrable defense shield over the planet that protected them from the assault of the Empire.
Species Traits
Type: Monstrous humanoid.
Size: Medium.
Ability Modifiers: -2 Dex, +2 Int, +2 Wis.
Speed: 10 feet, swim 40 feet.
Darkvision: See Chapter 8 of the Core Rulebook.
Cold Resistance 10: A Tynnan's thick blubber gives him or her 10 resistance against cold damage.
Free Languages: Read/Write and Speak Tynnan and one language.
LA: +1.

*Lamproid*
The Lamproids are native to the planet Florn and resemble serpents. Descended from intestinal parasites, Lamproids are ferocious predators. While some have been known to telepathically communicate with other species, it is not confirmed to be a talent shared byh every member of the species. Having no arms, they cannot write but they can (biologists assume) read. On Earth, Lamproids are often mistaken for really big lampreys.
Species Traits
Type: Aberration.
Size: Medium.
Ability Modifiers: +2 Dex, +2 Wis, -4 Cha.
Scent: See Chapter 8 of the Core Rulebook.
Darkvision: See Chapter 8 of the Core Rulebook.
Constrict: As per Medium constrictor.
Natural Attacks: Sting 1d4 damage, mouth rasp 1d6 damage.
Poison: Lamproids have a nasty poison delivered with a successful mouth rasp attack. Fortitude save-DC 19. Initial-paralysis 2d8 rounds. Secondary-1d6 temporary Constitution damage.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

(NOTES: Yes, I know it's missing the ghost alien, but to tell ya the truth, that species is the REALLY hard one to stat. And this particular version of the artifact is from Season 1).

Omnitrix, Alien Artifact

The Omnitrix is an artifact created by an alien species and has transformative capabilities. By dialing in a specific species stored in the Omnitrix and hitting the button on it, the wearer is transformed into that species. The wearer gains the species traits of what he or she has become. The original fiction Omnitrix has since been recreated by Fraal technicians in the Coreliner's world. An Omnitrix starts out holding the DNA of 10 species but as time progresses every DNA sample taken gives the device a new stored alien. 
Classic Omnitrix Aliens (Ben 10 Show Species)
Tetramand




Species Traits
Size: Large.
Ability Modifiers: +4 Strength, +4 Constitution, -2 Intelligence, -2 Charisma.
Base Speed: 20 feet. 
Four Arms: As per Quadrillians.
Low-Light Vision: See Chapter 8 of the Core Rulebook.
Seismic Clap: As a full-round action, a Tetramand can slam his hands together with such force that it creates a massive boom. The seismic clap has a range of 10 feet and deals 1d8 sonic damage. A Reflex save (DC 19) halves the damage.
Massive Lifter: A Tetramand can lift weight as if he was size Huge.
Free Languages: Speak Tetramandi and one local language.
LA: +3.

Petrosapien




Species Traits
Type: Petrosapiens are elementals.
Size: Medium.
Ability Modifiers: -2 Dexterity, +4 Constitution.
Base Speed: 30 feet.
Crystal Weaponry: As an attack action, a Petrosapien may transform his arm into a spike or shoot miniature crystalline projectiles. A spike arm deals 1d6 piercing damage and the mini projectiles have a range of 40 feet and deal 1d6 points of slashing damage.
Regrowth: If a Petrosapien loses an arm or leg, he may rest for 16 hours to completely regrow the limb.
Shattering Point: If sonic damage of 16 or more is dealt to a Petrosapien in a single attack he is immediately dropped to -10 HP and killed as his body shatters.
Free Languages: Read/Write and Speak Petrosapien and one local language.
LA: +1.

Pyronite




Species Traits
Type: Pyronites are elementals.
Size: Medium.
Ability Modifiers: -2 Strength, +2 Dexterity, +2 Constitution.
Base Speed: 30 feet.
Fire Subtype: See Chapter 8 of the Core Rulebook.
Blazing Blast: As a move action, a Pyronite can unleash a 50-foot cone of flame. This deals 2d8 points of fire damage.
Adverse Cold: Pyronites suffer unusual affects under a simple human illness. If a Pyronite catches a common cold, the fire subtype is replaced with the cold subtype and her blazing blast deals cold damage (a freezing blast).
Free Languages: Speak Ignan and one local language.
LA: +2.

Pisccis Volann 




Species Traits
Type: Monstrous humanoid.
Size: Medium.
Ability Modifiers: +2 Strength, -2 Dexterity, +2 Constitution, -2 Wisdom.
Base Speed: 20 feet, swim 40 feet.
Unarmed Attack: Volanns have a bite attack of 1d6 damage and claws 1d4 damage.
Improved Grab: With bite, see chapter 8 of the Core Rulebook.
Water Dependent: Volanns must breathe water to survive. A Volann can last 30 minutes out of the water before he must begin to hold his breath.
Darkvision: The anglerfish-like appendage on a Volann's head gives him darkvision. See chapter 8 of the Core Rulebook.
Piscine Speech: A Volann can speak with an animal, magical beast, or aberration that lives underwater as if it spoke Aquan even if it doesn't.
Free Languages: Speak Aquan and one local language.
LA: +1.

Galvan




Species Traits
Size: Tiny.
Ability Modifiers: -4 Strength, +2 Dexterity, -2 Constitution, +4 Intelligence, +2 Wisdom.
Base Speed: 20 feet.
Slimy Body: The slime on a Galvan's skin gives her the advantage of sticking to surfaces and slipping away. A Galvan gains a +4 bonus to Escape Artist checks and can climb surfaces as if she had the _spider climb_ spell.
Free Language Skills: Read/Write and Speak Galvanese and one local language.
LA: +1.

Lepidopterran




Species Traits
Type: Abberation.
Size: Medium.
Ability Modifiers: +2 Strength, +2 Dexterity, -2 Constitution, -2 Charisma.
Base Speed: 30 feet, fly 50 feet (good).
Sink Like a Rock: Lepidopterrans are poor swimmers, and have a +6 penalty on Swim checks.
Goo Spit: As per the monstrous spider's web, but is a cone that has a reach of 40 feet.
Unarmed Attack: A Lepidopterran has a tail jab attack that deals 1d6 points of piercing damage.
LA: +1.

Galvanic Mechomorph




Species Traits
Type: Construct.
Size: Large.
Ability Modifiers: -2 Strength, +2 Wisdom.
Base Speed: 30 feet.
Mechanical Possession: As a full round action, a Galvanic Mechomorph can wrap itself around a mechanical object or robot and control it. If the target actually has intelligence, the target can make a Will save (DC 20) to prevent the Mechomorph from possessing it.
Free Language Skills: Read/Write Computer Code and Speak one local language.
LA: +1.

Vulpimancer




Species Traits
Type: Magical Beast.
Size: Large.
Ability Modifiers: +4 Strength, +4 Constitution, -2 Intelligence, -2 Wisdom.
Base Speed: 40 feet.
Unarmed Attacks: Since Vulpimancers are quadrupedal and cannot hold weapons, they rely on their natural ones. A Vulpimancer has a bite attack that deals 2d6 damage.
Quill Barrage: As an attack action, a Vulpimancer may fire its quills, ranging 20 feet and dealing 1d6 slashing damage. After it uses this ability it must wait 20 hours for the quills to regrow before it can use this special ability again.
Blindsight: See chapter 8 of the Core Rulebook.
Free Languages: Vulpimancers cannot read, write, or speak any languages or learn them, but they understand one local language and can learn more as if learning Speak Language.
LA: +2.

Kineceleran




Species Traits
Size: Medium.
Ability Modifiers: -4 Strength, +2 Dexterity, +2 Wisdom.
Base Speed: 100 feet.
Massive Acceleration: A Kineceleran can move so fast that he maintains his speed even when going up slanted surfaces and can move on top of the water. However, he is tripped up by slick ice and must succeed in a Balance check (DC 23) or fall.
Free Languages: Read/Write and Speak Kinecel and one local language.
LA: +3.

Example Omnitrix Base DNA Packages
Power Package
1. Orc
2. Ogre
3. Vulpimancer
4. Tetramand
5. Half-Dragon (Random Chromatic)
6. Half-Dragon (Random Metallic)
7. Urban Drider (Random Subspecies)
8. Quadrillian
9. Bugbear
10. Half-Giant

Finangle Package
1. Fraal
2. Galvan
3. Kineceleran
4. Drow
5. Halfling
6. Half-Immortal Human
7. Aasimar
8. Pyronite
9. Half-Fraal Elf
10. Shadowkind Human

Hodgepodge Package
1. Vrusk
2. Petrosapien
3. Tiefling
4. Pisccis Volann 
5. Yazirian
6. Dralasite
7. Siren
8. Galvanic Mechomorph
9. Lepidopterran
10. Efreeti


----------



## marcoasalazarm

NEW FEATS:

SLAPSTICK
You know all the dirty tricks to use in a knock-down, drag-out brawl. Whether it's throwing dirt in an opponent's face, biting his ear or kicking him in the crotch, if it gives you an advantage, you'll do it.
PREREQUISITES: Brawl, BAB +1 or higher.
BENEFIT: Anytime you use the full attack option in hand-to-hand combat with your fists or using a grappling attack, you inflich an additional 1d4 points of damage (real or subdual, your choice). In addition, a victim of dirty tricks must make a Fortitude roll equal to 10 + the damage inflicted. If he fails, the victim is at -4 to attack on his next action. This feat only works against living creatures with discernible anatomies.

"THIS.... IS MY *BOOM*STICK!!!!"
You can impress 'Primitive Screwheads' with your weapons by firing them into the air.
PREREQUISITES: Personal Firearms Proficiency, Intimidate 9 Ranks.
BENEFIT: When the character fires a weapon into the air, all opponents within 10 feet who have fewer levels than the character must make a Will saving throw (DC 10 + half the character's level + the character's Charisma modifier). An opponent that fails his save is shaken, taking a -2 penalty on attack rolls, saves and skill checks for a number of rounds equal to 1d6 + the character's Charisma modifier. The character can use this feat once per round as a free action.
A successful save indicates that the opponent is immune to the character's use of the feat for 24 hours. This feat does not affect creatures with an Intelligence of 3 or lower. If the character has the Renown feat, the Will saving throw's DC increases by 5.

GIMME SOME SUGAR
Men are jealous of you, women adore you. Your personal charisma (some would call it 'Animal Magnetism') is difficult to resist, especially after you've spattered a monster across the wall.
PREREQUISITES: Charisma 13+.
BENEFIT: Any member of the opposite sex who witnesses you kill a monster must make a Will save (DC your level) or have his or her attitude shifted to Helpful. This feat will not affect onlookers who already have an attitude of Unfriendly or lower.

BACKHAND SLASH
You can attack an opponent behind you with a slashing weapon.
PREREQUISITES: Dexterity 13+, Combat Reflexes.
BENEFIT: If an opponent is adjacent to your back and you are wielding a slashing weapon, you get an attack of opportunity against that opponent. You can't take a 5-foot step before making this extra attack.

CHAINSAW IMPALE
You impale your foes at the end of your chainsaw and lift them off the ground as it churns up their guts.
PREREQUISITE: Str 15+, Power Attack.
BENEFIT: When wielding a chainsaw, you shove it deep into a corporeal creature on a critical hit (this Feat affects creatures that are normally immune to Critical Hits). By keeping the chainsaw buried in your foe, you automatically inflich normal (non-critical) damage eachround thereafter unless your opponent makes an opposed Strength check. Success causes the victim normal damage as the saw is pulled out.
The victim is considered entangled when skewered by the saw. You may take no other actions aside from holding the chainsaw in place in order to keep the victim skewered. IF you break your hold, your chainsaw comes free and deals damage as if removed.

OVER THE SHOULDER.
You're so good with a firearm that you can fire it over your shoulder at bad guys behind you without looking, a trick commonly called the 'Annie Oakley' or the 'Ash Williams' on the streets.
PREREQUISITES: Dead Aim, Far Shot.
BENEFIT: You can shoot over your shoulder at opponents without turning around or suffering any penalties.

+NEW RULE: SHOOTING OVER THE SHOULDER.
Shooting at opponents behind you counts as if your opponent had cover equal to a creature of your size (your body gets in the way). It bestows a +4 cover bonus to the opponent's Defense.

LEAD TARGET.
You have learnt to lead targets with ranged weapons in order to greatly increase their accuracy.
PREREQUISITE: BAB +4 or higher, Point Blank Shot.
BENEFIT: The character can halve all ranged attack penalties for firing at a fast-moving target.


----------



## Morgan Keyes

Steampower's books, both Future Soldier's and War in the Information Age are "good initiative, questionable execution".

Let's consider the Assault Marine.  With one entry requirement being a BAB of +10 that means that the *minimum* is a CL 10 character, and that's only if you only take Strong along with something like Soldier.  Honestly, how many PrC's are out there you to be no less then CL 10 to enter?  Yeah, everyone has the image of "Marines" and "Special Ops" as ultra-bad@$$'s, but consider the fact that initial entry (and even the rank & file) are not Mack Bolan and uber-trooper (and not trying to toot my horn, but coming from someone who's been part of that community for 18 years).  Honestly, is Private Snuffy Smith in an Assault Marine squad a CL 10-13 character?!?  What about that PFC with 4 years in?  The squad leader?  CL 25?  Let's be reasonable.

Look at other examples.  D20 Modern's Soldier (which is a 'veteran soldier', as the typical troop is going to be Strong and/or Tough lvls) which has a +3 BAB to enter.  That's a beginning *professional* troop.  Or,...how about the sniper from the web enhancement?  +5 BAB.  SpecOp class from the same?  +6.  D20 Somalia has a SpecOps class.  +4 BAB as one entry requirement.  The point being, all these popular elite types have to start somewhere and not everyone in the squad/section/det is going to be a superman/veteran.  A CL 5-7 *"newbie"* is still impressive.  This also places it within reasonable reach of PC's.  

Now, what to adjust?  Lemme get back on that. Gotta get lunch.  Got some weapons to show from my X-COM setting as well.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Would love to see the X-COM gear,Morgan.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

Apologies for being really frakking late w/the Galifrey business, but I just found this Time Lord PC/NPC class knocking around.....


----------



## marcoasalazarm

The Class would need some modifications before using on tis setting. For example, all 'rookie' Time Lords (Level 1) obtain the capability to regenerate and then would be under controlled missions and (possibly) the watch of an elder Lord until they are 'fully approved' for independent commissioning (and are given their own TARDIS). I think that would be in Level 3 or so.

Aside from that and the juggling with other abilities that certainly will come from that, the Class is great.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*HAWAII: IF YOU LIVED HERE; YOU WOULD (PROBABLY) BE DEAD BY NOW​*




Map Of Hawaii.

There is no doubt that, of the entire Coreline, the United States of America was one of the (relatively) harder-hit countries (it was the one hit with the most nuke-like attacks during the 23 Hours, for example). Example of all of this, one must go no further than Hawaii. It was once a paradise on Earth.

Now, well... 

Following is a small list of changes that have occured in Hawaii:

**HAWAII ISLAND: *It has become a massive Zerg and Starship Trooperverse Arachnid 'hive'. Reprogramming into the 'telepathic network' of the Bugs by CLULESS prevents them from leaving the island (if they do, they die from massive nervous failure).

**LANAI AND KAHOOLAWE: *These two islands were completely devastated by Fiction actions (Lanai by a massive barrage of Kamehamehas by Alternates of the Son family (who were quite freakin' crazy) and Kahoolawe by a massive battle between the LaGrange Colonies and Gundamverse EarthFed forces).

**MAUI: *Remains untouched, although the crime rate has risen significantly with access to all sorts of Fiction-related illicit goods.

**MOLOKAI:* Was conquered by supernatural (Demonic) Fictions.

**OAHU: *Inside the cities, the island remains the same as before the Hours. However, on the jungles outside the cities, 'The Others' (from the 'Lost' universes) have pretty much taken over, and they definitely do NOT like outsiders.

**KAWAI: *It's the only island that truly remains untouched by it all. If anything, the state of all the other islands has made tourism to Kawai raise significantly.

**NIIHAU: *Was destroyed by a Giga Slave. The Alternate of Lina Inverse that did so was subsequently lynched, giving no explanation for her action whatsoever (and if she did, there is no record of it).

*THE OTHERS*






*Agenda:* Unknown. Probably they're doing all of their actions to convince people to leave them alone.
*Structure: *Unknown. Probably democratic, or at least somewhat military-like.
*Symbol: *The DHARMA Initiative Bagua (a sort of octagon).
*Most Common Allegiances:* The Others.
*Requisition Limit:* 33 (Restricted).

Nobody really knows everything about The Others. They say that they want to be left alone. They say that they do not want to harm you. They say that, if you cooperate, they will leave you be.
What is true is, that those that contacted them were severely changed by the experience, subjected to mind games that would make Patrick McGoohan blow his brains out. They are manipulative to an extreme, and they have eyes all over the jungles of Oahu.

That is what is known about them.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> *HAWAII: IF YOU LIVED HERE; YOU WOULD (PROBABLY) BE DEAD BY NOW​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Map Of Hawaii.
> 
> There is no doubt that, of the entire Coreline, the United States of America was one of the (relatively) harder-hit countries (it was the one hit with the most nuke-like attacks during the 23 Hours, for example). Example of all of this, one must go no further than Hawaii. It was once a paradise on Earth.
> 
> Now, well...
> 
> **KAWAI: *It's the only island that truly remains untouched by it all. If anything, the state of all the other islands has made tourism to Kawai raise significantly.




Actually, it seems to be spelt _Kauaʻi_, FYI.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

My bad, then. That's the way it was spelled in Wiki.

As per a recommendation of a friend, I removed the Kerrigan reference of the Hawaii entry. That prety much means that the 'Queen Bitch of the Universe' is somewhere ot there, demoted to be sure, but working on changing that.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> *Pre-Vanishing Human wandering London. Photo taken during the 23 Hours.*
> 
> *HUMANS: *
> They're "meats", "terrans", "monkey-boys", whatever. They're like you: two arms, two legs, opposing thumbs. Look at yourself in the mirror if you still need more. They were here before the Vanishing, they were here after the Vanishing, and they'll be out there forever.
> What you don't know is that some MIGHT have a liiiiiitttle thing in difference.






......*looks at photo*......*shakes head*........._Mierda_. Why use the 'Verse of 28 _Dias Despues_ for _that_ photoshot? You _know_ it'd require antiviral mednanotech to survive down there, autoactivated on insertion. Why? Because we know what Rage is, now: 


			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> The Rage Virus began as a genetically engineered strain of the Ebola virus designed to carry an unspecified treatment to inhibit violent impulses. However, it was revealed to have the opposite effect, leading to violent behavior. After entering the bloodstream, the virus is usually very quick to manifest itself in the victim's behavior (see below), usually only 10 or 20 seconds is required for the virus symptoms to become noticeable however accurate infection time is purely indicated by the amount of infected blood has gotten into the bloodstream and the overall mass of the person in question. The virus is passed through bodily fluids (usually saliva and blood) and has a 100% communicability rate.






			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> *Symptoms:*
> 
> The Rage Virus does not directly cause the death of its host, but because the host has its sole focus on infecting or pursuing others, it causes those infected to become disinterested in eating, which will eventually cause death from starvation.
> 
> The infected experience spasms in the extremities, and the eyes will become very bloodshot. They will also vomit copious amounts of infected blood.
> 
> Rage will completely dominate the mind of the infected, causing him or her to become mindlessly aggressive. The infected will irrationally try to attack and kill those uninfected around them with no regard for self-preservation.
> 
> It has also been shown that the infected use their sense of smell to find those uninfected and that trace amounts of products such as perfume or soap will attract significant attention from infected.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

(Funny Note: In Latin America, they didn't called the movie '28 Days Later'. They called it 'Exterminio' (Extermination)-as with other cool-titled movies, we got the dumbest title in translation).

The Rage virus (thankfully) has not appeared on Coreline, but I used the picture fo two reasons:

The first is that, those first few minutes during which Murphy's character wanders thru a deserted London (before meeting the Infected priest) and other later on are supposed to reflect what the 23 Hours felt like in those areas that weren't warzones. I also liked the shading effect on that photo, which gave it some surrealism.

As well, a character on Authored Rage is *mostly* acting like an Infected would act, except that an Infected does *not* has a hit list. An Authored Rage character does.

That out of the way, go and watch both '28 Days Later' (I'm sure waiting for 'Weeks' to show over here). And be thankful that Fictions can be bargained with, unlike the Infected.

That list of Infected symptoms *might* come in handy, however...


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> (Funny Note: In Latin America, they didn't called the movie '28 Days Later'. They called it 'Exterminio' (Extermination)-as with other cool-titled movies, we got the dumbest title in translation).
> 
> The Rage virus (thankfully) has not appeared on Coreline, but I used the picture fo two reasons:
> 
> The first is that, those first few minutes during which Murphy's character wanders thru a deserted London (before meeting the Infected priest) and other later on are supposed to reflect what the 23 Hours felt like in those areas that weren't warzones. I also liked the shading effect on that photo, which gave it some surrealism.
> 
> As well, a character on Authored Rage is *mostly* acting like an Infected would act, except that an Infected does *not* has a hit list. An Authored Rage character does.
> 
> That out of the way, go and watch both '28 Days Later' (I'm sure waiting for 'Weeks' to show over here). And be thankful that Fictions can be bargained with, unlike the Infected.
> 
> That list of Infected symptoms *might* come in handy, however...




Yeah, damm crazy Espanol-variants, hey? OTOH, (not seen it myself, and it looks to be biased) 28WL review/discussion.

{O.S.}*whirring noise accompanied by flash of light*

.....(_Crap._ And you wonder why supercharging the Eye of Harmony to boot was kind of a bad idea.)........


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Rassilon's gonna have yer hide for that, y'know.

As for the 28WL discussion, I do not want to go OT here (or, at least, not a lot), but the fact is, the 'military is stupid in some way' thing has gone from the very beginning, thru the Romero films (most specifically in 'The Crazies', which might have been the most direct inspiration for '28 Days') and then all the others.


All Zombie stories have the 'military is dumb' cliche, period, and no discussion can change that. What I REALLY care about is whether the REST of the movie is worth watching.

And if it isn't, I'd still would go see it.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> Rassilon's gonna have yer hide for that, y'know.
> 
> As for the 28WL discussion, I do not want to go OT here (or, at least, not a lot), but the fact is, the 'military is stupid in some way' thing has gone from the very beginning, thru the Romero films (most specifically in 'The Crazies', which might have been the most direct inspiration for '28 Days') and then all the others.
> 
> 
> All Zombie stories have the 'military is dumb' cliche, period, and no discussion can change that. What I REALLY care about is whether the REST of the movie is worth watching.
> 
> And if it isn't, I'd still would go see it.




Uh.....*  *.....no, I wouldn't think so...... Besides, I'm absolutely *not* the type to do interplanetary industrial espionage 'just because'.........Anyway,*pulls photographs out of pocket, showing sunrise in a grove of silver-leafed trees, surrounded by deep red grass under a burnt-orange sky*........Impressive, yes? Got these developed a couple hours ago, now. (Thank you, Sailor Galilfrey!)    


Finishing w/28WL, I suppose you can just go here and make that decision for yourself(ruining the plot in the process, fyi): http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/28_Weeks_Later


----------



## marcoasalazarm

It's official: I'll go see the movie when it comes.

Checking the Net, I think that, on Coeline, there are two pretty dangerous Hours-based types of 'Infected': on the Fiction side, the Authored Rage characters.

On the Pre-Vanishing/Post-Vanishing Humans' side...


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Bumping this for now. OOC, I saw 'Sunshine' last Sunday, and I must say that, as long as you don't care about the twist in the final act, it's a damn good movie (if slow for my tastes, but then again, I like fast-moving stuff).


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

..........................*jaw drop* *_piku_* *headdesk*......


.......CLULESS writer tamperings w/Hypertime did this _mierda_, amigo.  No mistake.  I mean, how else could all three different versions of the DC Multiverse be accessible from Coreline?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

In timeline terms (although considering the fact that we are statting up Anime and game series that are all over the place, I might just be saying something dumb), the Vanishing happened way before someone could think of the 'Infinite Crisis' and '52' storylines.

Maybe they still exist on the Coreline, but DC had to hire the JLA as 'technical consultants' of some sort in order for the publishings to be done. Same thing with Marvel and the 'Civil War' storyline-Coreline does not has a Superhuman Registration Law (and probably never will), but Marvel still had to go to Tony Stark and say: "Well, we ARE planning to transform you into a Lex Luthor-ish fella by the end of this arc..."

I can picture Banner being very pleased with the 'World War Hulk' thing, however.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Galveston-Half a City
Location




Pre-Vanishing Galveston beach and Seawall




A fight between a Xenomorph and an alternate of Samus Aran in the post-Vanishing location of Death's Head.




Galveston was hit hard by CLULESS. The entire West half of the island sank under ocean, while the East side was the site of a ferocious battle between an alternate of Darth Vader and of General Grievous. Galveston has now often been called Alternate City, USA, because of the sheer amount of alternates that go to the brutal underground fighting ring known as Death's Head.
*Pre-Vanishing Locales*
Moody Gardens-The three pyramids of Moody Gardens had drastically different fares during and after the 23 Hours. The rainforest pyramid was utterly decimated by the Vader-Grievous fight, releasing wild animals into...well, the wild. The aquarium pyramid was saved by a sheer fluke in the luck stream. Just as the Sith Lord and cyborg menace were about to duke it out in the Big Blue (as the aquarium pyramid is called by some Fictions), a falling pathway plunged the two downward and toward the parking lot. The discovery pyramid was pummeled during a duel at the pyramid's center by Vader's sudden assistance in the form of an AT-AT conveniently parked in the lot, along with its pilot. The effect of the blast was not the desired one, since the green turret beams killed both alternates. After all of this, the aquarium pyramid didn't survive unscathed. Most of the aquarium life was Fictionized in some form or another, such as one of the penguins suddenly gaining an amazing dance talent and several sand tiger sharks morphing into Bruce (the Jaws great white) copies.

Galveston Island State Park-Part of the Easternmost underwater half of the island, this place is now a brackish swamp. The area is inhabited by a group of Gungans, as well as sea serpents, futuristic brackish water beasts (from The Future is Wild), and even a giant enemy crab or two.

Ferry Service-Most of the ferries that travelled to and from Galveston to the mainland are now destroyed. Some industrious Fictions have taken to providing services as replacements. One such service is Surf Seapaths, a "ferry" service that consists of Pokemon trainer Fictions and their Water Pokemon.

Scholes International Airport-Converted into a spaceport by Commonwealth Fictions.

*Post-Vanishing Locations*
Death's Head-Accessable by a secret tunnel hidden in the Seawall, Death's Head is an underground subway and buildings system and a city in its own right. Many alternates and various Fictions come to prove themselves in the famous (and mostly illegal) Death's Head Arena. A steel colosseum, the arena's floor and environment can be altered for differing battles. Many attempts have been made to bring the long arm of the law down into Death's Head, but all have failed.

New Byss-A palace built upon the ruins of the rainforest pyramid, New Byss is the home of a group of Star Wars Fictions, consisting of 40 stormtroopers, 10 Royal Guardsmen, 20 AT-ST pilots and their craft, a crazed Real who has declared himself the Grand Moff of Galveston, and the pyramid crushing AT-AT pilot and his behemoth vehicle. Luckily for the rest of the island (and the world), the nutty Grand Moff keeps his private army and himself locked away in the palace, only coming out on occassion to meet his "subjects".

*Characters and Creatures*




Stormtrooper-The generic white-suited grunts of the Empire and Grand Moff of Galveston (GMOG) are the stormtroopers. Darth Vader called these white-suited warriors "mindless automatons", Palpatine hailed them as an example for the New Order, and Rebel soldiers gave them such derogatory and somewhat humorous names as "bucket heads" and "plastic boys". In their new home of Coreline, however, they are often simply called "those armored guys from Star Wars" by the general populace.
Stormtrooper (Tough Ordinary 3): CR 3; Medium-size humanoid (human); HD 3d10+3; HP 20; Mas 12; Init +2; Spd 20 ft; Defense 20, touch 14, flatfooted 18 (+0 size, +2 Dex, +2 class, +6 equipment); BAB +2; Grap +4; Atk +4 melee (1d4+2/19-20, combat knife), or +4 ranged (2d8/x3, blaster rifle); FS 5 ft by 5 ft; Reach 5 ft; SQ none; AL Empire; SV Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +1; AP 0; Rep +1; Str 14, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 10.
Occupation: Military (Knowledge [Tactics], Survival).
Skills: Concentration +7, Intimidate +4, Knowledge (Tactics) +5, Read/Write Basic, Speak Basic, Spot +5, Survival +6.
Feats: Armor Proficiencies (Light, medium, powered), Personal Firearms Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency.
Possessions: Stormtrooper armor, blaster rifle, combat knife, 1d4 thermal detonators.





Royal Guardsman-The Royal Guardsmen are elite warriors and boyguards in the service of the GMOG. They are almost never seen outside of the palace unless guarding the GMOG or dispensing a bit of "Imperial justice" (read-assassination).
Royal Guardsman (Tough Hero 3/Dedicated Hero 2/Bodyguard 4): CR 9; Medium-size humanoid (human); HD 3d10+6 plus 2d6+4 plus 4d12+8; HP 68; Mas 14; Init +3; Spd 30 ft; Defense 22, touch 19, flatfooted 19 (+0 size, +3 Dex, +6 class, +3 equipment); BAB +6; Grap +8; Atk +8 melee (1d8+2, force pike), or +9 ranged; FS 5 ft by 5 ft; Reach 5 ft; SQ none; AL Grand Moff of Galveston; SV Fort +8, Ref +8, Will +8; AP 4; Rep +3; Str 15, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 12.
Occupation: Law Enforcement (Intimidate, Knowledge [Tactics]).
Skills: Concentration +11, Gather Information +7, Intimidate +12, Investigate +6, Knowledge (Tactics) +8, Listen +5, Read/Write Basic, Search +4, Sense Motive +9, Speak Basic, Spot +8.
Feats: Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Armor Proficiency (light), Combat Martial Arts, Combat Reflexes, Defensive Martial Arts, Dodge, Endurance, Iron Will, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency.
Talents (Tough Hero): Remain Conscious, Second Wind.
Talents (Dedicated Hero): Skill Emphasis (Concentration).
Talents (Bodyguard): Harm’s Way, Combat Sense +1, Sudden Action.
Possessions: Force pike, Royal Guardsman's armor, custom-painted TIE Interceptor.


*Stormtrooper/Clone Trooper Armor (Powered)*
Type: Tactical
Equip. Bonus: +6
Nonprof. Bonus: +3
Max Dex Bonus: +2
Armor Penalty: -4
Speed (30 ft): 20 ft.
Weight: 35 lb.
Purchase DC: 24
Restriction: Mil (+3)
This armor is the staple form of defense for grunts and cannon fodder of the Republic (and, in essence, the Empire). All suits of this armor contain an inbuilt comlink and a 20 minute emergency supply of oxygen in case of exposure to a vacuum, underwater, or otherwise unbreathable area. Also, there are two specialized clone/stormtrooper armor varients:
Sandtrooper Armor-This pauldron-studded suit of armor shields the wearer from the blazing heat of the desert. A character wearing sandtrooper armor gains bonuses as if he had the Planetary Adaptation (hot world) feat.
Snowtrooper Armor-This armor is designed to protect the wearer from biting cold. A character wearing snowtrooper armor gains bonuses as if he had the Planetary Adaptation (cold world) feat.

*Scout Trooper/Clone Scout Armor (Medium)*
Type: Tactical
Equip. Bonus: +4
Nonprof. Bonus: +2
Max Dex Bonus: +5
Armor Penalty: -3
Speed (30 ft): 30 ft.
Weight: 21 lb.
Purchase DC: 20
Restriction: Mil (+3)
A lighter variety of clone/stormtrooper armor are the scout armors. These lighter suits allow for increased movement and are used by the snipers and scouts of the Republic/Empire. Some suits have camo patterns painted on them, providing a +6 bonus to Hide checks in the environment the camo is designed for.


*Royal Guardsman's Armor (Light)*
Type: Tactical 
Equip. Bonus: +3
Nonprof. Bonus: +1
Max Dex Bonus: +8
Armor Penalty: -2
Speed (30 ft): 30 ft.
Weight: 12 lb.
Purchase DC: 22
Restriction: Ill (+4), unless purchased by a Royal Guardsman
The flexible armor of Palpatine's elites, the Royal Guardsmen. The crimson red coloration of the armor is both unique and intimidating. It is impossible to legally obtain a suit of this armor without being part of the Empire unless you manage to kill a Royal Guardsman (which is not an easy task).


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> Galveston-Half a City
> Location
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre-Vanishing Galveston beach and Seawall
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A fight between a Xenomorph and an alternate of Samus Aran in the post-Vanishing location of Death's Head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Galveston was hit hard by CLULESS. The entire West half of the island sank under ocean, while the East side was the site of a ferocious battle between an alternate of Darth Vader and of General Grievous. Galveston has now often been called Alternate City, USA, because of the sheer amount of alternates that go to the brutal underground fighting ring known as Death's Head.
> *Pre-Vanishing Locales*
> Moody Gardens-The three pyramids of Moody Gardens had drastically different fares during and after the 23 Hours. The rainforest pyramid was utterly decimated by the Vader-Grievous fight, releasing wild animals into...well, the wild. The aquarium pyramid was saved by a sheer fluke in the luck stream. Just as the Sith Lord and cyborg menace were about to duke it out in the Big Blue (as the aquarium pyramid is called by some Fictions), a falling pathway plunged the two downward and toward the parking lot. The discovery pyramid was pummeled during a duel at the pyramid's center by Vader's sudden assistance in the form of an AT-AT conveniently parked in the lot, along with its pilot. The effect of the blast was not the desired one, since the green turret beams killed both alternates. After all of this, the aquarium pyramid didn't survive unscathed. Most of the aquarium life was Fictionized in some form or another, such as one of the penguins suddenly gaining an amazing dance talent and several sand tiger sharks morphing into Bruce (the Jaws great white) copies.
> 
> Galveston Island State Park-Part of the Easternmost underwater half of the island, this place is now a brackish swamp. The area is inhabited by a group of Gungans, as well as sea serpents, futuristic brackish water beasts (from The Future is Wild), and even a giant enemy crab or two.
> 
> Ferry Service-Most of the ferries that travelled to and from Galveston to the mainland are now destroyed. Some industrious Fictions have taken to providing services as replacements. One such service is Surf Seapaths, a "ferry" service that consists of Pokemon trainer Fictions and their Water Pokemon.
> 
> Scholes International Airport-Converted into a spaceport by Commonwealth Fictions.
> 
> *Characters and Creatures*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stormtrooper-The generic white-suited grunts of the Empire and Grand Moff of Galveston (GMOG) are the stormtroopers. Darth Vader called these white-suited warriors "mindless automatons", Palpatine hailed them as an example for the New Order, and Rebel soldiers gave them such derogatory and somewhat humorous names as "bucket heads" and "plastic boys". In their new home of Coreline, however, they are often simply called "those armored guys from Star Wars" by the general populace.
> Stormtrooper (Tough Ordinary 3): CR 3; Medium-size humanoid (human); HD 3d10+3; HP 20; Mas 12; Init +2; Spd 20 ft; Defense 20, touch 14, flatfooted 18 (+0 size, +2 Dex, +2 class, +6 equipment); BAB +2; Grap +4; Atk +4 melee (1d4+2/19-20, combat knife), or +4 ranged (2d8/x3, blaster rifle); FS 5 ft by 5 ft; Reach 5 ft; SQ none; AL Empire; SV Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +1; AP 0; Rep +1; Str 14, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 10.
> Occupation: Military (Knowledge [Tactics], Survival).
> Skills: Concentration +7, Intimidate +4, Knowledge (Tactics) +5, Read/Write Basic, Speak Basic, Spot +5, Survival +6.
> Feats: Armor Proficiencies (Light, medium, powered), Personal Firearms Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency.
> Possessions: Stormtrooper armor, blaster rifle, combat knife, 1d4 thermal detonators.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Royal Guardsman-The Royal Guardsmen are elite warriors and boyguards in the service of the GMOG. They are almost never seen outside of the palace unless guarding the GMOG or dispensing a bit of "Imperial justice" (read-assassination).
> Royal Guardsman (Tough Hero 3/Dedicated Hero 2/Bodyguard 4): CR 9; Medium-size humanoid (human); HD 3d10+6 plus 2d6+4 plus 4d12+8; HP 68; Mas 14; Init +3; Spd 30 ft; Defense 22, touch 19, flatfooted 19 (+0 size, +3 Dex, +6 class, +3 equipment); BAB +6; Grap +8; Atk +8 melee (1d8+2, force pike), or +9 ranged; FS 5 ft by 5 ft; Reach 5 ft; SQ none; AL Grand Moff of Galveston; SV Fort +8, Ref +8, Will +8; AP 4; Rep +3; Str 15, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 12.
> Occupation: Law Enforcement (Intimidate, Knowledge [Tactics]).
> Skills: Concentration +11, Gather Information +7, Intimidate +12, Investigate +6, Knowledge (Tactics) +8, Listen +5, Read/Write Basic, Search +4, Sense Motive +9, Speak Basic, Spot +8.
> Feats: Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Armor Proficiency (light), Combat Martial Arts, Combat Reflexes, Defensive Martial Arts, Dodge, Endurance, Iron Will, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency.
> Talents (Tough Hero): Remain Conscious, Second Wind.
> Talents (Dedicated Hero): Skill Emphasis (Concentration).
> Talents (Bodyguard): Harm’s Way, Combat Sense +1, Sudden Action.
> Possessions: Force pike, Royal Guardsman's armor, custom-painted TIE Interceptor.
> 
> 
> *Stormtrooper/Clone Trooper Armor (Powered)*
> Type: Tactical
> Equip. Bonus: +6
> Nonprof. Bonus: +3
> Max Dex Bonus: +2
> Armor Penalty: -4
> Speed (30 ft): 20 ft.
> Weight: 35 lb.
> Purchase DC: 24
> Restriction: Mil (+3)
> This armor is the staple form of defense for grunts and cannon fodder of the Republic (and, in essence, the Empire). All suits of this armor contain an inbuilt comlink and a 20 minute emergency supply of oxygen in case of exposure to a vacuum, underwater, or otherwise unbreathable area. Also, there are two specialized clone/stormtrooper armor varients:
> Sandtrooper Armor-This pauldron-studded suit of armor shields the wearer from the blazing heat of the desert. A character wearing sandtrooper armor gains bonuses as if he had the Planetary Adaptation (hot world) feat.
> Snowtrooper Armor-This armor is designed to protect the wearer from biting cold. A character wearing snowtrooper armor gains bonuses as if he had the Planetary Adaptation (cold world) feat.
> 
> *Scout Trooper/Clone Scout Armor (Medium)*
> Type: Tactical
> Equip. Bonus: +4
> Nonprof. Bonus: +2
> Max Dex Bonus: +5
> Armor Penalty: -3
> Speed (30 ft): 30 ft.
> Weight: 21 lb.
> Purchase DC: 20
> Restriction: Mil (+3)
> A lighter variety of clone/stormtrooper armor are the scout armors. These lighter suits allow for increased movement and are used by the snipers and scouts of the Republic/Empire. Some suits have camo patterns painted on them, providing a +6 bonus to Hide checks in the environment the camo is designed for.
> 
> 
> *Royal Guardsman's Armor (Light)*
> Type: Tactical
> Equip. Bonus: +3
> Nonprof. Bonus: +1
> Max Dex Bonus: +8
> Armor Penalty: -2
> Speed (30 ft): 30 ft.
> Weight: 12 lb.
> Purchase DC: 22
> Restriction: Ill (+4), unless purchased by a Royal Guardsman
> The flexible armor of Palpatine's elites, the Royal Guardsmen. The crimson red coloration of the armor is both unique and intimidating. It is impossible to legally obtain a suit of this armor without being part of the Empire unless you manage to kill a Royal Guardsman (which is not an easy task).




So, this reminds me that I forgot to ask......just where is Coreline's version of the SW Galaxy at, timeline-wise? New Repulic era? The thought of Palpatine, y'know, walking around and _plotting_ up there inspires no small amount of serious counter-strategizing down here in Britain.....


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Post-Swarm War Era.


----------



## Raptorial

Marco, you cannot imagine how happy it makes me to see this here. There were some things that I was worried about using over in the WOTC Coreline thread because it's third party.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Modified the Boarding Marine. Made the required BAB +6 (understandably they are still pretty high, but I wanted to keep the program and Class all 'voluntary Elite').

BTW, everybody welcome Raptorial. He's the man responsible for such good stuff such as the wacky island on the above post.

And now....


http://youtube.com/watch?v=wH1oYa7yOls

http://youtube.com/watch?v=2ynXBMgLEbM (Some foul language, BTW).

http://youtube.com/watch?v=D4cI6jFpqDY

http://youtube.com/watch?v=BAySrwnL9UI



After you've laughed your socks off... (and I know I did)...

I was thinking something insane for a future expansion of the Coreline setting: a 'Fiction Survival Guide 101' of sorts.

"Before you go on and hunt your enemy, you need to KNOW how your enemy looks like: 

(Camera now shows Wufei Chang chained to a metal post on some backyard, looking angry and thumping his foot on the grass).

First, notice that the Fiction looks exactly like a human, but has an exaggerated eye size and small mouth. Other Fictions do not resemble humans at all.

(Chang 's now roars 'This is an INJUSTICE!!!', but it's in Japanese).

As well, a large number of Fictions either know only Japanese, or it is their native tongue..."

Could be hilarious.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> Post-Swarm War Era.




*typing*

After fairly speedy calculations.....the  Charoni  Cult of Light are also running around, FYI.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Aquarius Alodar said:
			
		

> *typing*
> 
> After fairly speedy calculations.....the  Charoni  Cult of Light are also running around, FYI.




I believe that they are out there, but like lots of other factions, they have decided to sit back and analyze the situation.

As for the Expanded Universe SW, I can accept lots of other things, but I don't think that the Yuuzhan Vong would be a good thing to add here.

Never liked the New Jedi Order series, and have decided to not read beyond it. I know that Dark Horse is starting to publish a sort of '100 Years Post-Battle of Endor' comic, but I haven't seen it, and I don't think I wanna see it.


----------



## Raptorial

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> As for the Expanded Universe SW, I can accept lots of other things, but I don't think that the Yuuzhan Vong would be a good thing to add here.



That's nothing to worry about. The Vong lost the war, and by the time after the Swarm War, the Killiks are neutralized too. There's now the Sith to worry about...again...


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Yeah, but the Sith have been a problem since waaaayyyy back in the SWverse timeline. The Vong I sincerely do NOT like.

Hell, I can say that I prefer the Sith to the Vong (All I know of the Sith comes from the Dark Side Sourcebook and the movies and my few ExU books. I can honestly say that I sold al of my 'New Jedi Order' books and don't want to know much of the ExU beyond that arc-well, except for KOTT and some videogames).


Now that my ramble is over (and the buzz is starting to wear off), I just have one thing to ask: what do you think of my idea?


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

Aquarius Alodar said:
			
		

> However, if you can ignore that for just a moment, one wonders......what exactly is the fate of the internal combustion engine around here? Oh, I know it's probably been replaced. The question here is...........with what? Antigrav? Fusion drive? What?








			
				marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> Still being used. Just because there's flying cars, it doesn't means that standard gas-guzzlers will stop being produced.




Of course, it doesn't mean that the exotitech vehicles haven't gotten some kind of significant handhold in the Post-Vanishing global market, does it? Of *course* I'm thinking sales wars.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

No, exotitech vehicles they haven't gotten any significant grip on Coreline.

Well, aside from those who can get to space.


----------



## Marker Mage

I really like the idea of your setting. I only have the sourcebooks for D&D, but I still want to be able to help even if it's simply giving out ideas that might be able to be fully statted by someone else.

*Balance of Power*
From what I believe, there would probably be some kind of balance of power between the Pre-Vanishing reals, the Post-Vanishing reals, and the fictions.

The Pre-Vanishing reals remember the time when the lives of fictions were completely up to reals. They remember when a single button press, die roll, or keystroke would alter the lives of a fiction, and they are the ones most likely to regain that control. However, they are not used to living in a world with so much magic and technology.

The Post-Vanishing reals see the magic and new technology as being normal. They find themselves using it more easily than the Pre-Vanishing reals, but they're mastery of magic and technology still doesn't match that of the fictions who originated from magical and/or technological universes.

The fictions themselves come close to having demigod like power. They usually either have amazing abilities, are able to use magic better than any real, or are able to use technology better than any real. But some of them have realized that there was a time when their individual creators had complete control over their lives. Some of them are still controlled by the methods their creators had used.


If that would be an accurate set of descriptions of the three groups, then it would form a kind of rock-paper-scissors relationship where pre-vanishing beats fiction, fiction beats post-vanishing, and post-vanishing beats pre-vanishing.

*Controlling Fictions*
Fictions can be controlled in a variety of ways. But a fiction's creator gets a bonus to all attempts to control their fiction.

Video game fictions (or all fictions if you wish) would be able to be controlled by controllers. The commands that could be limited by the controller. Controllers with many buttons (N64 controllers) would allow more things to be done than simpler controllers (Atari controller). Using a controller should require a skill check with the more complicated controllers having a higher DC to use. Also, the fiction's dexterity modifier is replaced by that of the person controlling him/her. Fictions can resist the control with a successful will save, but the controller will automatically lose control over the fiction durring climatic moments, while having a conversation (but the controller can still influence their answers to "yes" or "no" questions), and while listening to a monologue. The fiction's automatic regaining of control is usually known as a "cutscene".

Another way of controlling fictions would be through the use of a specially prepared sheet known as a "fiction sheet". A pre-vanishing person trained in its use can create one and make changes to it that would affect the fiction for a limited period of time. The "fiction sheet" would basically function like a voodoo doll. The fiction in question can make a will save to resist the changes. If they fail the will save, they must then make a fortitude save to avoid taking damage from the sudden change to themself. Small changes (a single point added to a skill rank) would have higher will saves to resist, but lower fortitude saves, while big changes would have lower will saves and higher fortitude saves. The bigger the change, the greater the damage that would be done for failing the fortitude save.

Another way of controlling a fiction would be through the use of a fanfic. Fan-fics control a fiction by deciding what they'll do when a triggering event happens. The triggering condition would follow the same rules as the one for the programmed illusion spell. When the fanfic's triggering condition is met, the fictions involved each make a will save with bonuses if it would be out of character for them to do follow the fanfic's stated course of action. If any of the fictions involved succeed in the will save, the fanfic's effect is ruined. The fiction gets another saving throw everytime the fanfic trys to make them do something out of character and everytime a real intervenes in a way that goes against the fanfic (almost anything that the fanfic doesn't mention). The fanfics would basically function something like Unkei's (from s-CRY-ed) Mad Script ability.

Special Controllers
Light Gun and screen: This controller allows the user to control a target fiction's ranged attacks. The target fiction must have a ranged weapon for this controller to affect them. The target fiction loses the ability to attack on their own, but still retains all other control of their body. Their attacks are instead performed by the controller's user on the user's turn. The attacks are made with the user's ranged attack bonus, but otherwise act as though the controlled had made the attacks. The user may also reload the controlled's ranged weapon as a move action whether or not the controlled has any ammo for it (just point the gun away from the screen and fire). The user is also able to see what the controlled sees through the screen.

*Other Ideas of Mine*

1. Coastlines becoming a battleground for a war between pirates and ninjas.

2. Rent-a-Zilla... I don't think I have to say much more about that.

3. Some kind of variant Monster Trainer class where the monster is a video game fiction. It would be available to Pre-Vanishing Humans.

4. L337 could be a language that could be learned and even spoken in.

5. What if some characters/groups that would normally be made as fictions were made as reals instead? Just imagine a Coreline where the MIB had secretly existed even before the 23 hours. What if a videogame and hotrod-loving, overweight real named "Coop" managed to salvage a giant robot that had appeared durring the 23 hours?

6. What if Jack Thompson lived in Coreline as a pre-vanishing human? How would he react to characters from various violent games he's tried to ban becoming flesh and blood? How would those characters deal with him? Jack Thompson would be very likely to join the AOH. Heck, he could be the mastermind behind the KOTT.

7. What happens when another Earth in another universe experiences the same thing that Coreline did and pulls people from the original Coreline as fictions? What happens when a member of AOH has been placed in another dimension where they are a fiction? How do we know that the universe that Coreline exists in is the first to experience such a thing? The universe that Coreline exists in could turn out to be just as real as the ones that the fictions came from.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Marker Mage said:
			
		

> I really like the idea of your setting. I only have the sourcebooks for D&D, but I still want to be able to help even if it's simply giving out ideas that might be able to be fully statted by someone else.
> 
> *Balance of Power*
> From what I believe, there would probably be some kind of balance of power between the Pre-Vanishing reals, the Post-Vanishing reals, and the fictions.
> 
> The Pre-Vanishing reals remember the time when the lives of fictions were completely up to reals. They remember when a single button press, die roll, or keystroke would alter the lives of a fiction, and they are the ones most likely to regain that control. However, they are not used to living in a world with so much magic and technology.
> 
> The Post-Vanishing reals see the magic and new technology as being normal. They find themselves using it more easily than the Pre-Vanishing reals, but they're mastery of magic and technology still doesn't match that of the fictions who originated from magical and/or technological universes.
> 
> The fictions themselves come close to having demigod like power. They usually either have amazing abilities, are able to use magic better than any real, or are able to use technology better than any real. But some of them have realized that there was a time when their individual creators had complete control over their lives. Some of them are still controlled by the methods their creators had used.




Deep thoughts, man. Pretty well-devised deep thoughts, although the Fictions in this setting are a little less 'demi-god-ish' that they would like to be.

Taking for example the Saiyans. In their home universe, they are capable of blowing away planets and doing more damage with their pinky finger than an atom bomb could hope to do (and that is without the Super Saiyan enhancement). In this setting, they are severely underpowered. They are still something that can ruin your day very badly, but if you can hit them with a bullet, they die just like everybody else. The hard part is GETTING them with the bullet, though.




			
				Marker Mage said:
			
		

> If that would be an accurate set of descriptions of the three groups, then it would form a kind of rock-paper-scissors relationship where pre-vanishing beats fiction, fiction beats post-vanishing, and post-vanishing beats pre-vanishing.




True. You got it right.



			
				Marker Mage said:
			
		

> *Controlling Fictions*




Cutting with all of that discussion, I found this class for D&D, the 'Writer' Class (located here: http://boards1.wizards.com/showthread.php?t=747083 ). The biggest trouble that lies, of course, is the fact that 20 levels must be sawed off and streamlined, but I was figuring that making it an AdvC for Smart/Dedicated characters (Pre-Vanishing Humans, of course) could work best. Taking a couple of ideas from you will make it even better.




			
				Marker Mage said:
			
		

> *Other Ideas of Mine*
> 
> 1. Coastlines becoming a battleground for a war between pirates and ninjas.




Taking an idea from Antarctic Press, my man? Cool, anyway, but Naruto and Jack wouldn't be the leaders. Probably Barbossa and one of the Kages.



			
				Marker Mage said:
			
		

> 2. Rent-a-Zilla... I don't think I have to say much more about that.




Someone else is working on it.



			
				Marker Mage said:
			
		

> 4. L337 could be a language that could be learned and even spoken in.




G00d, D00d.



			
				Marker Mage said:
			
		

> 5. What if some characters/groups that would normally be made as fictions were made as reals instead? Just imagine a Coreline where the MIB had secretly existed even before the 23 hours. What if a videogame and hotrod-loving, overweight real named "Coop" managed to salvage a giant robot that had appeared durring the 23 hours?




The main idea of the setting is that those extremely odd Factions out there came from the Fictions and appeared during the Hours. Now, considering conspiracy theories, there probably were MIBs out there even before the Hours, but they have now been overshadowed by their Fiction counterparts. (Still, in Coreline there are many cases of people finding MIBs whos idea of a 'memory ray' is a 9mm bullet).



			
				Marker Mage said:
			
		

> 6. What if Jack Thompson lived in Coreline as a pre-vanishing human? How would he react to characters from various violent games he's tried to ban becoming flesh and blood? How would those characters deal with him? Jack Thompson would be very likely to join the AOH. Heck, he could be the mastermind behind the KOTT.




I believe Thompson would be an AOH supporter (and probably even a founding member).



			
				Marker Mage said:
			
		

> 7. What happens when another Earth in another universe experiences the same thing that Coreline did and pulls people from the original Coreline as fictions? What happens when a member of AOH has been placed in another dimension where they are a fiction? How do we know that the universe that Coreline exists in is the first to experience such a thing? The universe that Coreline exists in could turn out to be just as real as the ones that the fictions came from.




That is a thing that we'll have to see in the future.


----------



## Marker Mage

I thought of another idea regarding the Pre-Vanishing humans. What if it wasn't being asleep, away from computers, close to heavy electromagnetics, or randomness that saved them from vanishing with everyone else? What if they were saved by having created a fiction at some time in their life? Some of them may remember the fiction (or fictions) they had made and attempt to find it. Others may have forgotten their creation and may even be trying to kill it. Perhaps CLUELESS's mission was to grant a wish they all shared deep down somewhere (even if it was purely in their subconscious). CLUELESS had created a world where a collective of dreams had become real. Whether the dreamers see the new world as a dream come true or a nightmare that's just beginning is for them to decide though.

Now to try to help come up with ideas for classes that focus on controlling fictions, but first, I would like to remind you of my lack of knowledge on D20 Modern and BESM.

PIXELANTE
This would be the class that uses controllers to control fictions. They would at first be limited to just controlling fictions from video games, but would be able to branch off from there. They could gain the ability to control anime fictions (there are pleanty of video games made that are based on different anime), then movie fictions, then cartoon fictions, then book fictions (but with great difficulty).

As for some abilities they could gain...
Controller Proficiency
Gain the ability to use a controller to affect a fiction. Some controllers that have different ways of using them (N64 and Wii controllers) would require a require different proficiencies for different ways of using them. It is possible to trade controller proficiencies with different ones after gaining a new level in this class.

Pause
All fictions within a certain radius must make a fortitude check with a DC of 10 + the Pixelante's level or become unable to act. They may make a new fortitude check every round untill the effect ends. The Pixelante may end the effect at any time as a move action, and may not use the ability again untill after ending the effects from the last time it was used (can't pause again untill you've unpaused). The ability requires a controller with a pause or start button along with proficiency with the controller).

Total Immersion
The Pixelante and a willing target fiction temporarily become one being. The resulting creature is basically the fiction with the pixelante's mental stats (and skill ranks that are based on those mental stats).

Button Combo
Allows an extra action to be able to be useable when using a chosen controller. The chosen controller needs to have at least 2 buttons and a combination of buttons that hasn't had this ability assigned to it must be chosen for this ability. This ability can be reassigned at any time that a controller proficiency could be. Each direction on a D-pad counts as a button, but a pixelante cannot assign this ability by using two or more D-pad directions.

View Proficiency
Gain the ability to use a screen while controlling a fiction. Ideally, any screen that is capable of showing something on it will be able to be used for view proficiencies. Controlling a fiction without a screen requires the fiction to be within the pixelante's sight. Using a screen while controlling a fiction imposes a -1 penalty to all actions that the pixelante controls for every 60 feet he is away from the controlled fiction. Some controllers will require the use of a screen in order to use (but it'll mostly be light-gun type controllers).

The different view proficiencies are as follows:
First Person View
This view provides a +3 bonus to ranged attacks.

Third Person View
This view lessens the penalty to armor class from being flanked.

Bird's Eye View
This view negates all penalties that the fiction would get from being flanked, but gives a -2 penalty to armor class for ranged attacks from enemies more than 30 feet away from the fiction.

Radar View
This view makes all search checks count as natural 20s, but gives a -10 penalty to AC and all attacks. (can see everything that's hidden, but can't see where the attacks are going)

And now, onto the controllers.
Atari Joystick
This is a very simple controller, and as such, it has a very high rate of gainning control over a fiction. It consists of a joystick and one button. As such, it only allows movement of the fiction and the use of one action that's chosen when control is gained.

N64 Controller
This controller features two different control methods. The first method provides the ability to use a D-pad and the button combo ability. The second method provides an analog stick that adds 5 feet to any controlled fiction's base speed. This controller has a pause button, and 8 normal buttons. It also has a slot for inserting the following devices: Rumble Pack (gives a +1 bonus to AC as you can "feel" attacks coming) and microphone (allows you to send messages to the controlled fiction)

Game Boy
This handheld gaming console has a D-pad, three normal buttons, and a start button. Handhelds come with their own screen.

Wiimote
This is by far going to be one of the more complicated controllers. Just by itself, there are 4 control modes (sideways, tilt, swing, and point). Another interesting thing about the wiimote is the wrist strap which takes a move action to put on and grants a +1 bonus against disarm attempts. The wrist strap has a hardness of 1 and 10 HP. The Wiimote also comes with a speaker and a rumble feature which allow the pixelante to both feel and hear attacks coming towards their controlled fiction, thus granting the fiction a +2 bonus to AC (The speaker and rumble features can each be turned off individually which will lower the AC bonus by 1 for each that is turned off). The control modes are as follows:
Sideways
This control mode allows easy use of all available buttons on the wiimote. While using this control mode, the pixelante has easy access to a D-pad, pause button, and 6 other buttons. It requires the use of both hands.
Tilt
This control mode is used for allowing the pixelante to use the aid another option while the controlled fiction is performing a skill check for a skill that the GM thinks would require a steady hand. This control mode also doubles the normal bonus one would give with a successful aid another action. This control mode can also be used simultaneously with the sideways control mode, but gives a -2 penalty to the aid another check and results in it giving only the normal bonus to the controlled fiction's skill check if successful. It requires the use of both hands to get the double bonus to the aid another action, but can be done one-handed for the normal bonus.
Swing
This control mode is the one that has resulted in alot of broken TVs. It gives the pixelante the ability to make melee attacks for the controlled fiction. The controlled fiction still retains control over all other functions besides attacking and may still make attacks if they are using two melee weapons. If the pixelante gets a 1 on any attack roll he/she makes for the controlled fiction, the wrist strap takes 1d3 damage if it is in use. If the wrist strap is not in use or is destroyed by the damage, the wiimote goes flying off and hits the nearest TV screen (if there is a tie for closest one, it will prefer to go towards the more expensive one) for 2d6 damage. Anyone between the pixelante and the nearest TV durring this time must make a reflex save or take 1d4 damage. This control mode also allows the use of the D-pad (although not for moving), a pause button, and 4 other buttons. It can be used one-handed.
Pointer
This control mode is very much identical to the swing control mode, but it is used for ranged attacks, must use on of the 4 miscellaneous buttons for attacking, and doesn't allow a chance for the wiimote to go flying off into the nearest TV. It can be used one-handed
The wiimote also has the following attatchments that can be used with it:
Nunchuck
This attachment has a control stick to allow control over the fiction's movement (and add 5' to his/her base speed) and two buttons. It can be used in conjunction with any wiimote control modes that can be done with only one hand. It can also be used to control a controlled fiction's shield or offhand melee weapon.
Classic Controller
This attachment requires both hands to use, and thus leaves the pixelante to be forced to keep the wiimote sheathed while this is in use. It had a D-pad, start button, 2 control sticks (the first gives a 5' bonus to base speed while the second gives a +2 bonus to any checks for a chosen action that it will control), two sensitive buttons (the kind that sense how far down they've been pushed) that will give a +1 bonus to whatever action is assigned to them, and 8 other buttons.


Cheat Code
_"So there we were, surrounded by 3 saiyans, a namekian, Bowser, 4 Mahou Shoujos, and an army of Naruto clones. It was just me and the hedgehog. What did I do? I took out my trusty NES controller and pressed up, up, down, down, left, right, left, right, B, A, start of course. The poor saps didn't know what hit them."_
-A random pixelante accompanied by a Sonic clone.

Cheat codes are something that a pixelante has to *EARN* instead of getting with a level up. They represent a deep conection with a particular fiction that works with the pixelante often and willingly and as such, a cheat code will only work when it's used by a specific pixelante and fiction. Gaining a cheat code can be a quest in and of itself and is often different for every fiction. Cheat codes require a full action (that may require a concentration check) to use and can have various effects, but the common ones are as follows:
Level Select
The fiction teleports to one of several destinations (_"levels"_) as though under the effect of a greater teleporation spell. He/she may teleport nearby allies as well. The possible destinations are those important to the current adventure that the GM will number according to the logical order that one would normally reach them in. The pixelante selects one of the numbered destination, not knowing what it is until he/she has chosen it at least once. There are plenty of bad things that can come from misuse of this cheat code such as beating the big bad guy of the adventure only to discover that he/she decides to blow up his/her secret lair along with any and all treasures that the party hadn't found yet.
Full Powerup
The Fiction gains a +4 enhancement bonus to all main stats until he/she takes damage.
Extra Life
If the fiction is brought down to negative HP, this cheat code can bring them back to full HP. This cheat code can only be used one time each adventure.
Unlock Equipment
This cheat code will allow the fiction to summon one piece of equipment chosen by the pixelante. The equipment will be around for one round per pixelante level, after which it will disappear again. This cheat code can not be used again until the previous use of it has run out.

I'll try to come up with more later.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

A pretty good idea. Maybe would be a Dedicated AdvC, don't you think?


----------



## Raptorial

Here is a new prestige class for your use.
New Prestige Class: Cowpoke 
Some heroes and gunslingers can call themselves cowboys and cowgirls, but you can run circles around them. You can shoot a penny in midair, knock a man senseless with a flick of your whip, and defy the laws of physics with your bulletry. You are the cowpoke.


		Code:
	

	Base
Class	Attack	 Fort	Ref	Will				Def	Rep
Level	Bonus	 Save	Save	Save	Special			Bonus	Bonus
1st	+1	+1	+1	+1	Free feats		+1	+1
2nd	+2	+1	+2	+1	Animal companion               +2	+1
3rd	+3	+2	+3	+2	Look ma, no hands              +3	+2
4th	+4	+2	+4	+3	Round 'em up		+3	+2
5th	+5	+3	+5	+3	Defy the bullet		+4	+3


*Prerequisites*
To qualify for the Cowpoke prestige class, a character must meet all of the following prerequisites.
*Feats: * Dead Aim, Far Shot, Quick Draw, Quick Reload, Personal Firearms Proficiency.
*BAB:* +5.
*Abilities:* Dexterity 16.

*Class Information*
The following information pertains to the Cowpoke prestige class.
Hit die: A Cowpoke gains 1d6 hit points per level. Her Constitution modifier applies.

*Action Points: * A Cowpoke gains a number of actions points equal to 6 + one-half her character level, rounded down each time she gains a level in this class.

*Class Skills: * The Cowpoke's class skills are as follows.
Balance (Dex), Bluff (Cha), Climb (Strength), Handle Animal (Cha), Hide (Dex), Jump (Str), Knowledge (Streetwise) (Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Perform (Sing, stringed instruments) (Cha), Ride (Dex), Search (Int), Sleight of Hand (Dex), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), Tumble (Dex).

*Class Features*
The following features pertain to the Cowpoke prestige class.
Free Feats
At 1st level, a Cowpoke gains the Coreline feats Hip Shot and Over the Shoulder for free.

*Animal Companion*
At 2nd level, a Cowpoke can choose a donkey, horse, or dog for an animal companion.

*Look Ma, No Hands!*
At 3rd level, a Cowpoke has learned how to ride with the best of them. She can take 10 on Ride checks even when threatened or distracted, and has her penalty for riding bareback decreased to -2.

*Round 'em Up*
At 4th level, a Cowpoke is excellent at using rope to trip up her quarry. She gets a +2 bonus to her attack roll with a whip when attempting a trip attack with it.

*Defy the Bullet*
At 5th level, a Cowpoke can defy basic physics with her pistol. When wielding a pistol size Small or smaller, she can increase its range by 15 feet.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Borrowed from Cyber-Dave with no permission. Thanks for such an amazing Class, BTW.

Rant: This class is supposed to represent the 'Standard Post-Modern (Gun Kata) Gunslinger' Class. Most 'modern' gunslingers (like 'Hard Boiled''s Tequila) are represented (quite well) by the core Gunslinger class (and a level of Duelist if required), while Cowpoke and Gunslinger can represent a 'John Wayne' kind of Gunslinger.

THE MARTIAL DUELIST ​









Two sides of a particular coin: the Smiling Soldier and the cold Cleric.

For thousands of years, humans have created martial forms of movement, or katas, designed to maximize their combative potential. These martial arts have traditionally enhanced their practitioner’s hand-to-hand or thrown weapon combat ability. 

A thing that Fiction writers devised, with the evolution of technology, was an evolution of techniques. Although many people (so-called 'scholars') took a look at this invented art and scoffed at it, now they are mostly dead or humbled... mostly at the hands of such an art.

Many factions of Coreline use in some way 'Gun Katas', from the powerful Grammaton Clerigy to the most humble of traveling gunslingers. Not every gunslinger can call himself a Martial Duelist, and every Martial Duelist considers himself a martial artist first. As well, not all Martial Duelists shoot to kill, but the most well-known of them at least maim thru trick-shots.

Where the Martial Artist continues to focus on hands and melee or thrown weaponry, the Martial Duelist fuses traditional defensive martial arts with combative motions designed to increase his lethality with a firearm.

The fastest path into this Advanced Class is through a mix of the Fast and Dedicated hero base classes.

[sblock=Martial Duelist]
*Requirements*
To qualify to become a Martial Duelist, a character must fulfill the following criteria.
*Base Attack Bonus:* +2.
*Skills:* Knowledge (Philosophy and Theology) 6 ranks, Tumble 6 ranks.
*Feats:* Combat Martial Arts, Defensive Martial Arts, Personal Firearms Proficiency.
*Class Information*
*Hit Die:* 1d8 
*Action Points:* 6 + one-half character level, rounded down, every time the martial artist attains a new level in this class.
*Class Skills*
The Martial Duelist’s class skills (and the key ability for each skill) are: Balance (Dex), Climb (Str), Escape Artist (Dex), Hide (Dex), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), Knowledge (current events, popular culture, theology and philosophy) (Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Perform (dance) (Cha), Profession (Wis), Read/Write Language (none), Speak Language (none), Spot (Wis), Tumble (Dex).
*Skill Points at Each Level:* 3 + Int modifier.

*Table: The Martial Duelist*


		Code:
	

[b]Class Level	Base Attack Bonus	Fort Save	Ref Save	Will Save	Special			Defense Bonus	Reputation Bonus[/b]
1st		+1			+0		+1		+1		Hands of a master	+1		+0
2nd		+2			+0		+2		+2		Moving Target		+2		+0
3rd		+3			+1		+2		+2		Bonus Feat		+2		+0
4th		+4			+1		+2		+2		Guns akimbo		+3		+0
5th		+5			+1		+3		+3		Close combat shot	+4		+1
6th		+6			+2		+3		+3		Bonus Feat		+4		+1
7th		+7			+2		+4		+4		Lightning shot		+5		+1
8th		+8			+2		+4		+4		Master of the gun katas	+6		+1
9th		+9			+3		+4		+4		Bonus Feat		+6		+2
10th		+10			+3		+5		+5		Gun-fu			+7		+2


*Class Features*
The following features pertain to the Martial Duelist advanced class.

*Hands of a Master*
Your mastery of the gun as a weapon transcends the limits of its design. In conjunction with your martial arts training, your guns become a part of your hand. If either pistol whipping or using a rifle butt in melee, you gain the benefits of any unarmed combat feats and you add unarmed strike damage to the weapon damage. For example, if you possess the Combat Martial Arts, Improved Combat Martial Arts, and Advanced martial arts feats then a pistol whip would do base damage of 2d4 with a critical threat range of 19-20/x3 damage. If you possess only the Combat Martial Arts and Improved Combat Martial Arts feats than a rifle butt would do 1d4+1d6 and threaten a critical on a 19-20/x2 damage. When making pistol whips or rifle butts, as when making unarmed attacks, you may choose whether to deal lethal or nonlethal damage with no penalty to your attacks.

*Moving Target*
Starting at 2nd level, a Martial Duelist learns to master his combative motions, becoming a particularly difficult target to hit when moving. So long as the Martial Duelist moves more than a 5foot step in a round, and is unarmoured and unencumbered, all opponents suffer a –4 to hit him with ranged attacks.

*Bonus Feats*
At 3rd, 6th, and 9th level, the Martial Duelist gets a bonus feat. The bonus feat must be selected from the following list, and the Martial Duelist must meet all the prerequisites of the feat to select it.
Advanced Combat Martial Arts, Advanced Firearms Proficiency, Advanced Two-Weapon Fighting, Burst Fire, Dead to Rights, Double Tap, Elusive Target, Improved Combat Martial Arts, Improved Two-Weapon Fighting, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Quick Draw, Quick Reload, Shot on the Run, Strafe, Two-Weapon Fighting.

*Guns Akimbo*
At 4th level you become skilled at delivering massive firearms attacks while on the move. If you have two ranged weapons, as an attack action you may make one attack with each weapon. In addition to the penalties you normally suffer for attacking with two weapons, you suffer an additional –2 penalty on each attack.

*Close Combat Shot*
At 5th level, a Martial Duelist gains the ability to make a ranged attack with a Medium-size or smaller firearm while in a threatened area without provoking an attack of opportunity.

*Lightning Shot*
Starting at 7th level, a Martial Duelist can make a flurry of ranged attacks with a personal firearm at the expense of accuracy. With a lightning shot, the Martial Duelist may make one extra ranged attack with a personal firearm in a round at her highest base attack bonus. This attack and each other attack made in the round take a –2 penalty. This ability can only be used when taking the full attack action. The penalty applies to all attacks for one full round, including attacks of opportunity.

*Master of the Gun Katas*
At 8th level a Martial Duelist has mastered the pattern of movements used to both avoid getting hit while simultaneously shooting in a manner most likely to hit his target. He can push the gun katas to their limits, performing feats that even other Martial Duelists marvel at. When wielding a firearm, unarmored and unencumbered, a Martial Duelist may expend an action point to add his Wisdom bonus (if any) to both his attack bonus and his class defence for one round.

*Gun-Fu*
At 10th level a Martial Duelist becomes a master of combining motion with attack. He meshes martial arts with gunplay and performs amazing stunts of duelling with firearms. In any round in which a Martial Duelist makes a full-attack using only handguns, as a swift action he may make a single Tumble check (DC 20) to gain ½ his movement rate in movement as a free action. In any round in which a Martial Duellist uses Gun-Fu, he may not also make a five foot step.
[/sblock]


----------



## RusVal

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> I believe Thompson would be an AOH supporter (and probably even a founding member).




Heh, I actually got one better:


"Jack Thompson?  That technophobic ess-oh-bee Jack Thompson?  That one?  Yeah, I know what happened to him.  Classic story of the times, something to tell your kids to scare them at night.
So, the 23-hours have just ended, see, and people are currently trying to do damage assessment.  In some dark alley somewhere, this body is discovered.  Well, the people who found it _thought_ it was a body, anyway.  To disfigured to tell.  What was left was riddled with bullets and covered with Plasma-scorching.  Had to run dental records to find out it was Thompson.  You almost felt sorry for the guy.  _Hell_, I almost lost my _lunch_ when I first saw the remains.
Considering how bad a shape the body was in, we weren't having much luck at finding any clues of _precisely_ who the perps could have been, until someone in autopsy found some interesting evidence.
In the abdomen was what looked like a hedgehog quill, except it was blue.  Also, on the head was the indentation of what could have been a bootprint of some sort.  While no conclusive connection was made, there was some speculation that the boot belonged to a rather famous plumber...
And people wonder why I try not to speak ill of Video Game Fictions.  Seems they don't take too kindly to it..." ~anonymous account of the 23 hours


Yeah, Thompson isn't to high on my "like" list…

Edit: Gotta learn to proofread my speeches.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

He ain't high on ANYONE'S list (but I thought that it would be better to have him as an Avenger than as one of the KOTT-THAT would have been a ridiculous overkill).

But having that story as part of the setting is better. Gives it the right shade of darkness I was aiming for.


----------



## RusVal

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> But having that story as part of the setting is better. Gives it the right shade of darkness I was aiming for.




I try. 

By the by, for anyone who doesn't know, I'm RusVal, wanna-be writer and creator of the AoH speech seen earlier.  Mostly I help with fluff on occasion, usually by brainstorming some idea, tossing it in, then seeing if something floats.


----------



## Marker Mage

I got some more stuff added to my earlier post that described the pixelante class. Just a general idea of how two more controllers (gameboy and wiimote with all attachments) might work and some rules for cheat codes. A pixelante and fiction may seem dangerous normally, but what happens when the pixelante knows how to use the Konami Code?

It probably needs a lot more work to get it made into a class. Unfortunately though, I only know about the rules for D&D. I don't understand much about smart hero, dedicated hero, or action points. I have no experience in trying to make a new class for a game. I have little experience at coming up with rules for abilities in D20 games. I've been basically trying to provide what little help I can while trying to leave all the possibility for error up to other people.

I don't have the neccesary books to use this setting, I'm probably not going to be able to GM a game using this setting, and I'm probably never going to get to make a character to use in this setting, so the only reason I'm even trying to help with the improvement of this setting is that I'm genuinely interested in the setting itself.

I've often tried imagining what it would be like if I lived in the same world as characters from different works of fiction, but before I read about this setting, i had never thought about the possibility of all of those characters coming to our world at once.

I'll continue to try to help in the limited ways that I can. I simply need someone to bake the second half of my half-baked ideas.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Never a bad idea to check the MSRD back at Wizards.


----------



## RusVal

I got some ideas for cheat codes:

No reloads:
The Fiction (if using a ranged weapon) does not need to reload while this cheat code is in effect.  However, he will use up any ammo he currently carries until he either runs out, or is given more for his particular weapon (the ammo in question needn't be in a magazine while cheat is in effect).  This effect lasts for one "mag's worth" of ammo per Pixelante level.

Impulse101:
Requires: Unlock Equipement Cheat, Controller Prof. (keyboard)
Effect: Allows Fiction to summon number of equipment equal to Pixelante's level.  Lasts one round per Pixelante level.

B,up,up,B,Y:
A very rare code, only available to a select few female Fictions.  Modify Fiction's Cha score by (+2+Pixelante's level).  Any males (including the Pixelante!) that witness this code activating must pass a Will save (20+Fiction's new Cha modification+Pixelante's level) or be stunned for 2d6 rounds + Fictions new Cha mod + Pixelante's level.  Those that pass the first save must make another save (10+Fiction's new Cha modification) or be dazed 1d6 rounds + Fiction's new Cha mod.  The cheat lasts 1 round per Pixelante level.  Cheat does not stack (no pun intended).

That's all I got at the moment...


----------



## marcoasalazarm

RusVal said:
			
		

> B,up,up,B,Y:
> A very rare code, only available to a select few female Fictions.  Modify Fiction's Cha score by (+2+Pixelante's level).  Any males (including the Pixelante!) that witness this code activating must pass a Will save (20+Fiction's new Cha modification+Pixelante's level) or be stunned for 2d6 rounds + Fictions new Cha mod + Pixelante's level.  Those that pass the first save must make another save (10+Fiction's new Cha modification) or be dazed 1d6 rounds + Fiction's new Cha mod.  The cheat lasts 1 round per Pixelante level.  Cheat does not stack (no pun intended).
> 
> That's all I got at the moment...




Lemme guess... nude code?


----------



## RusVal

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> Lemme guess... nude code?




Nah, boob growth code.


----------



## Marker Mage

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> Never a bad idea to check the MSRD back at Wizards.



I didn't know about the MSRD... I guess that ruins alot of my previous speech. I still don't trust myself with doing more than thinking of possible abilities for the classes. I might eventually start putting more detail into the possible classes I come up with.

I might as well get onto another possible class... or the abilities for it. This one might be more of a prestige class than an advanced class because of the special requirement.
Author
This class represents those who have created fictions. It can apply to people who've written stories about the fictions they've created, or those who have merely drawn pictures of a fiction that they thought up.

Special Requirement: Must have located a fiction created by the character that's going to take levels in this class.

Living Creation
The author has found a fiction that they've created. It may be an original fiction or a fan fiction (or alternate) that they had made. Regardless, the author has made friendly contact with it and had convinced the fiction to stay with him/her in some way. This fiction is the one that was located as a special requirement for this class.

Script
The author can make a Craft (writing) skill check to create a fiction script. The roll isn't made until the fiction script is put to use. The result of the skill check becomes the DC of the will save against the fiction script's effect. Fiction script controls a fiction by deciding what they'll do when a triggering event happens. The triggering condition would follow the same rules as the one for the programmed illusion spell. When the fiction script's triggering condition is met, the fictions involved each make a will save with bonuses if it would be out of character for them to do follow the fiction script's stated course of action (the GM decides what the bonuses will be). Any fiction involved gets a -4 penalty to the will save if they were created by the fiction script's writer (but the fiction can always choose to fail the save automatically). If any of the fictions involved succeed in the will save, the fiction script's effect is ruined. The fiction gets another saving throw every time the fiction script trys to make them do something out of character or if a real interferes by doing something that isn't in the script.

Concept Art
The author can draw a piece of concept art for their fiction and make their fiction become molded to it. They can basically change various things about the fiction such as appearance, ability scores, equipment, skill ranks, etc. for a limited amount of time. The fiction in question can make a will save to resist the changes. If they fail the will save, they must then make a fortitude save to avoid taking damage from the sudden change to themself. Small changes (a single point added to a skill rank) would have higher will saves to resist, but lower fortitude saves, while big changes would have lower will saves and higher fortitude saves. The bigger the change, the greater the damage that would be done for failing the fortitude save. At a higher level, the author might gain the ability to use concept art on other fictions.

Part of the Show
When one of the author's fiction scripts is being carried out, anyone involved in it who has read the fiction script can make a perform (Act) skill check as an aid another action to increase the fiction script's save DC. There may need to be a limit to how many people could do this. Maybe that number of people might increase depending on the authors level.

Living Through the Character
The author and fiction become one being. The resulting creature is basically the fiction with the author's mental stats (and skill ranks that are based on those mental stats). This ability can only be used with the fiction granted by the Living Creation ability.


I suppose that the special requirement might be able to be eliminated and that the living creation ability might be changed to resemble the mage's Summon Familiar ability, but always summoning a fiction. Speaking of the mage's Summon Familiar ability and summoning fictions...

Would there be any possibility of a mage being able to end up with a fiction as a familiar? I don't mean anything like a saiyan, more like a pikachu or some other creature that would normally be under the care of a monster trainer (the magical link may interfere with the creature's growth). Maybe even just a toon version of a common kind of familiar.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Dreadfully sorry for the lack of updates so far. Here's a new weapon in the meanwhile.

*Colt XM-09 Assault Rifle.
7.62mmR Assault Rifle.*

Damage: 2d8.
Critical: 20.
Damage Type: Ballistic. 
Range Increment: 60 ft.
Rate of Fire: S,A.
Magazine: 30 Box.
Size: Large.
Weight: 8 lb.
Purchase DC: 19.
Restriction: Res (+2).
Notes: 

The XM-09 design is an experiment that Colt Firearms had going on since, at least, the mid-1980's. Acknowledging that in a possible ground war against Soviet forces the 7.62mmR round would probably be the most plentiful, the DOD requested a modification to the M-16 so it could use AK-47 banana clips (supposedly poached from battlefield casualties).
The project was cancelled when the Soviet Union collapsed, and was reactivated during the late-90s since the AK-47 had become widely used by 'new hostile forces' (read: terrorists, warlords).
The 'new' project rifle (baptized XM-09) uses the Colt M-4 carbine, and saw large use during the Vanishing, when desperate U.S. forces used everything they had at hand to fight the Fictions.
Nowadays, the XM-09 is being mass-produced by Colt and other brands. (Its designation never changed, BTW).


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Vision of a random man of what can happen with so many nutzoids with access to Gundams in Coreline:

http://ic1.deviantart.com/fs5/i/2005/011/3/3/Gundam_Destruction_by_SaiyanSonic.jpg

Enjoy.


----------



## Raptorial

I feel that I have been silent for far too long. I have a converted D&D SRD creature inspired by today's Wotch comic (with the exception of the lower CR in d20 Modern, nothing much is different), its other Fiction relative, and the skeletal structure of two potential new rules.




*Basilisk-Beast of Stone Gazing* 
The main species of Fiction basilisk is an octopedal lizard species that can be found in forests or other wild environments near the Equator. They have a piercing gaze that can turn a target to stone. Basilisks in desert environments tend to be orange or rusty red in color, while forest basilisks tend to be dark green. There are rare instances of a blue and purple basilisk being born from a clutch (such as the above basilisk).
*Basilisk:* CR 3; Medium magical beast; HD 6d10+12; hp 45; Mas 17; Init -1; Spd 20; Defense 16, touch 9, flat-footed 16 (-1 Dex, +7 natural); BAB +6; Grap +8; Atk +8 melee (1d8+3, bite); Full Atk +8 melee (1d8+3, bite); FS 5 ft. by 5 ft.; Reach 5 ft.; SQ Darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, petrifying gaze; AL none; SV Fort +9, Dex +4, Will +3; AP 0; Rep +0; Str 15, Dex 8, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 11. 
*Skills: * Hide +0 (+4 in their natural environment), Listen +7, Spot +7.
*Feats: * Alertness, Blind-Fight, Great Fortitude.





*Serpentine Basilisk-Horror of Secrets* 
The Potterverse basilisk is a larger, more ferocious, and more active basilisk, even rarer than its smaller limbed cousin. They dwell in deep caverns and other labyrinthine structures, only heeding the call of a true heir of Slytherin.
*Potterverse Basilisk: * CR 10; Huge magical beast; HD 14d10+126; hp 203; Mas 18; Init +1; Spd 40 ft., swim 40 ft.; Defense 18, touch 9, flat-footed 17 (-2 size, +1 Dex, +9 natural); BAB +14; Grap +30; Atk +20 melee (2d8+8+poison, bite); Full Atk +20 melee (2d8+8+poison, bite); FS 15 ft. by 15 ft. (coiled); Reach 10 ft.; SQ Constrict (as per Huge viper), darkvision 60 ft, low-light vision, petrifying gaze, poison (as per Huge viper), scent; AL Heir of Slytherin; SV Fort +20, Ref +10, Will +6; AP 0; Rep +0; 
Str 27. Dex 13, Con 29, Int 3, Wis 14, Cha 13. 
*Skills:* Listen +8, Speak Parseltongue, Spot +8, Survival +7.
*Feats: * Blind-Fight, Endurance, Great Fortitude, Power Attack, Track.

*Heroic Children*
While the d20 Modern Core Rulebook states that a character gains their first class levels after passing the age of 12, the same is not true for plenty of Fictions. These new rules are an attempt to bring heroic children into the game.

Normal heroic children cannot have physical stats higher than 15.
They have the ability score modifiers listed in the Core Rulebook.
Student and Rural are viable occupations for classed children, as well as any homebrew creations designated.
Children are considered size Small, unlike older humans.
Heroic children cannot be higher than 5th level until they reach 12.

*Duelists* 
From the Yu-Gi-Oh!verse, Duelists use cards to battle against each other. Despite some flashy hologram work, monsters themselves do not have stats, and the flow of battle is designated by move and attack actions. In other words, it really isn't much different from playing the real card game. However, playing a hologram duel is slightly more edgy and taxing on the Duelist's body. For every 100 life points lost in the battle, the Duelist is dealt 1d6 points of nonlethal damage.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

On the Duelists part: in order to reflect the nature of some Duels, you should also say that a number of situations (holographic safeties off, specific spells being applied to the playing field, Millennium Items in use, etc) make that damage lethal and also applies other circumstances (such as Wisdom drain per damage dealt, or knockdown).

Your Potterverse Basilisk is a beast, BTW (in a good way). It would take a Weapon of Legend (tm) or a very big bomb to get rid of it for good.

And now a few new Feats (from 'Darwin's World', somewhat adapted in flavor text and rules):

QUICK TREATMENT: In the battlefield, casualties mount dreadfully fast and it's impossible to save every single one. You have been trained to deliver medical treatment in a rush, since (either you ar your employers believe) it's better to give them first aid than none at all.
PREREQUISITE: Treat Injury 5 ranks, Skill Emphasis (Treat Injury).
EFFECT: If you succesfully stabilize a dying patient, you may move to another and make an additional stabilizing attempt. You may continue to make stabilizing attempts until you make a check or you cannot move anymore.

RIP A CLIP: You can discharge a full clip of ammunition in seconds, tearing a single target apart (although those who do so are mostly believed to have applied overkill... but when the C'tarl-C'tarl are charging towards you then man, if you can rip, then you RIP!!!).
PREREQUISITE: Double Tap.
EFFECT: This feat gives the effect of Cleave to ranged weapons. When your firearm attack drops an opponent, you may make an additional attack on another target within your line of sight. You may not Rip a Clip when bursting or strafing.

ROOM BROOM: You are well on your way to become a master of CQC.
PREREQUISITE: Point Blank Shot.
EFFECT: A character with this feat can fire a ranged weapon in a threathened area and not provoke an attack of opportunity. This feat can only be used on weapons no bigger then one size larger then the user. (Medium characters-Large weapons, for example).


----------



## Raptorial

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> Your Potterverse Basilisk is a beast, BTW (in a good way). It would take a Weapon of Legend (tm) or a very big bomb to get rid of it for good.



Once more, the Holy Hand Grenade of Antioch shows a great purpose for existance.  
I'll get working on more Duelist stuff when I can.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

*electrical whirring as a very obviously mod-jobbed Type-50 materialises: purple pyramidal form*

*sticks head round door*

Ho, _crap_......... *stares at Stamford writeup* _"Go tell the Spartans, ye who passeth by, That here, by Spartan law, we lie."_  


Two words: Orbital. Strike. Yes, I _know_ it means more cleanup _again_, but, hey, at least it's somewhat kinder than organising a 'mass evacuation' and leaving 'em for bugfood.....


----------



## marcoasalazarm

A new Timeline detail, especially since I always wanted to add 'Saber Marionette' to this setting and just didn't knew how.

I can also blame in a way the 'Sengoku Jieitai' miniseries (go YouTube it-expect a 'Wild Bunch' ending, though).

*
THE SECOND BATTLE OF SEKIGAHARA.​*
This is entirely the fault of the Warner Brothers (and Sister). 

In an Alternate Universe of the 'Saber Marionette' series, the Shogun of Japoness, Ieyasu Tokugawa the Fifth, had managed to join all the city-states of Terra-2 in an effort to contact Earth. The signal went thru the time/space phenomena that was created by CLULESS and reached a radio telescope in Coreline Japan.

Unfortunately, at the time the radio telescope in question was being pestered by American 'Toons (the casts of 'Animaniacs', 'Freakazoid' and 'Tiny Toons') and those who picked up the phone were the Warners.
In proper Animaniac fashion, in the space of five minutes of exasperating conversation, they turned what was a peaceful first contact into a declaration of war that the Warners DARED them to make a reality.

And the Terra-2 governments were true to their word. Their best scientists (actually, Dr. Hess from Gartland) managed to replicate CLULESS' phenomena, and a large army of Marionettes, regular soldiers and Hess' superweapons went thru it, appearing in the town of Sekigahara.

The following ground battle lasted two whole days, with large casualties on both sides (500 JSDF troops, 300 troops from other nations, 2050 Terra-2 human soldiers and countless destruction of equipment, property, Marionettes, 'Autonomous Systems' (Boomers and the like) and wandering civilians) before the Terra-2 leaders were forced to surrender.

As a result, relationships between Terra-2 and Coreline are pretty strained (and will be for some time), Japan has boycotted everything Steven Spielberg (or, at least, cartoons he had some hand with or were produced by Amblin) and the F-SWTI has issued a world-wide APB on Dr. Hess (who escaped to Coreline during the battle).


----------



## Raptorial

What's that coming? Oh no, *Gojira!*





*G-Force Super X-III CDMF (Capital Defense Mobile Fortress)*
The Super X-III is a specialized VTOL designed to face down and deal damage to the mighty Gojira himself. With a powerful freezer beam and payload of cadmium missiles, the Super X-III is truly the finest in the G-Force arsenal. The freezer beam found on this aircraft can also be seen on the G-Force tanks.
Crew: 3; Passengers: 0; Cargo: 200 lb.; Initiative: -2; Maneuver: +2; Top Speed: 600 (60); Defense: 6; Hardness: 8 (also has fire resistance 15); Hit Points: 74; Size: Gargantuan; Purchase DC: 52; Restriction: Mil (+3)

Armaments: 20 (honestly a guesstimate) cadmium missiles, freezer beam.

Freezer Beam: Damage: 4d8; Critical: 20; Type: Cold; Range Increment: 150 ft.; Rate of Fire: Single; Magazine: -; Size: Huge; Weight: 680 lb.; Purchase DC: 24; Restriction: Mil (+3).


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Whooah-woah! There goes To-Ky-Oh! Go-Go-Godzilla!

For some stupid reason, I read 'G-Force' and I thought Gatchaman. The ship's pretty well-armed, BTW, although what can a Cadium missile do I'd like to know (Radiation damage?).


----------



## Raptorial

I honestly haven't figured out how much damage the cadmium missiles should do. I was thinking of the Hellfire missiles with an added radiation damage as a possible answer.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

While you are having your drool fest with the anti-kaiju weaponry, has it occured to you that if the  AltHist altverses, particularly........say, some random infantry division from Stirling's 'Drakaverse' get out of the Worchester pickets, we will need *very major backup* down there, if not ordering a planetary security alert....?     ..........Yes indeed, they give a new meaning to the term '_Los Bastados_' (   @ Marco)


----------



## marcoasalazarm

The Drakaverse is pretty interesting, but they do not belong to the Worcester area. Pretty damn sure that it must be out there, and we do NOT want to end up contacting it...


(EDIT: ------THE FOLLOWING RANT IS THE PRODUCT OF A SICK MOTHER, DOMESTIC PRESSURES AND A SIX-PACK OF BEERS IN THE DEAD OF NIGHT.-----)

Although, unfortunately the only S.M. Stirling book I own is 'T-2: Infiltrator' (although I'm working on getting 'Dies the Fire'-it's just that I severely lack the funds for any proper books right now).

Although I do not desire whatsoever to spoil anything (and probably will change this later), I have always thought that what's behind the 'Worcester pickets' is the Undocumented Features-verse, or rather, a mini-version of it.

And with it, we're talking of the biggest, weirdest, most-everything-AND-the-Kitchen-Sink crossover out there who actually TRIES to explain the crossovers in place (even if, yeah, there's a lot of seat-of-your-pants-better-nod-and-deal-with-it stuff).

And we're talking of Genom-as-the-Galactic-Empire and an army of SDF-1s made in Utopia Planitia.

And if THAT comes out of the Mists, then it's going to be an apocalyptic scenario of the most absolutely overkill (and weird) kind.

I have made no plans of making it come out. But when I DO...


----------



## Ravage_mk2

*imagines an entire SDF-1/Macross class fleet*

-shudder-

Sorry for being silent so long. Completely forgot this place even existed.

Let's see, considering the sheer concentration of potential trouble in just about any given part of Coreline, I'd assume that even the heroes and saviours of the various series/games might end up in SERIOUS trouble.(not to mention the Pre-and Post vanishing humans)

Just how well established are certain "mutual support" alliances? If any?

I'd imagine that the Justice League and Teen Titans would have joined forces. (with the TT's being the "junior" division, as it were)

It'd probably be a safe bet that the Mazinger, Great Mazinger and perhaps even Getter and other Go Nagai series have formed a mutual defensive front vs their respective villains(and anything else that's out for world domination/destruction)

While the odds of the various villains working together is fairly small, and at best such "Alliances of Evil" are rather short term, the threat represented is still significant.

And should a mastermind manage to unite the various villains(or just a key few).... it could well become a very, VERY, dark time on Coreline.....


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

Ravage_mk2 said:
			
		

> *imagines an entire SDF-1/Macross class fleet*
> 
> -shudder-
> 
> 
> Let's see, considering the sheer concentration of potential trouble in just about any given part of Coreline, I'd assume that even the heroes and saviours of the various series/games might end up in SERIOUS trouble.(not to mention the Pre-and Post vanishing humans)
> 
> I'd imagine that the Justice League and Teen Titans would have joined forces. (with the TT's being the "junior" division, as it were)
> 
> It'd probably be a safe bet that the Mazinger, Great Mazinger and perhaps even Getter and other Go Nagai series have formed a mutual defensive front vs their respective villains(and anything else that's out for world domination/destruction)
> 
> While the odds of the various villains working together is fairly small, and at best such "Alliances of Evil" are rather short term, the threat represented is still significant.
> 
> And should a mastermind manage to unite the various villains(or just a key few).... it could well become a very, VERY, dark time on Coreline.....





Thus the creation of various pocket dimensions and demiplanar 'bolt-holes' in case there is some kind of.........occurrence.


----------



## Raptorial

Ravage_mk2 said:
			
		

> I'd imagine that the Justice League and Teen Titans would have joined forces. (with the TT's being the "junior" division, as it were)



I think it is now time that I dust off my Blood and Vigilance books and give them another run. It is my favorite d20 Modern superhero book, and it would go great with this setting, IMHO.
EDIT: Some more Warsyness to chew on.
*Some Famous Star Wars Companies in Coreline*




*Arakyd Industries-*This successful company has a large following by Star Wars Fictions, and many other Fics as well as Reals can't wait to get their hands on the weaponry and starships that Arakyd cranks out. They are also famous for the probe droids that were mostly used during the time of the Empire.





*BlasTech Industries-*A weapons manufacturer that has its claim to fame with Reals for the manufacture of the famous "Han Solo special", the DL-44 heavy blaster, as well as the E-series of Stormtrooper weapons. Mastercrafters are no surprise in a BlasTech office or R&D outpost.





*Correlian Engineering Corporation-*The CEC is not as prominent as it was back in the Republic days, but they have no shortage on sales. With smash hits like the YT-series, they can't really ever be considered out of business.





*Cybot Galactica-*One of the "Big Two" in the droid business, Cybot Galactica is often employed by big groups such as the GEF. Cybot's claims to fame include the 3P0-series and the LIN demolition series of droids.





*Holowan Mechanicals-*More of an infamous company, Holowan has created such technological terrors as the Magnaguards and IG assassin droids. Many less scrupulous dealers try to find out where such schematics lie.





*Incom Corporation-*Another popular starship manufacturer with Fictions as well as Reals, Incom has created such Rebel and New Republic wonders as the X-Wings and T-47 airspeeder, the famous Rebel snowspeeders.





*Industrial Automaton-*Creators of such droids as the R2-units and 2-1B medical droids, their motto is "A droid for every purpose"...and they do indeed deliver on that. They are the other half of the droid world's "Big Two."





*MandalMotors-*Mostly employed by the Consortium, MandalMotors is a Mandalorian company that creates such ships as the StarVipers, the key starfighters in Tyber Zann's forces.





*Merr-Sonn Munitions-*Another weapons company in the Star Wars universe, it only falls short of BlasTech in total sales. While popular with such products as the vibroblade and stun baton, its occasional copycat item has tainted the view of Merr-Sonn in some Fictions' eyes.


----------



## Marker Mage

Maybe Coreline might have gotten Edwin Windsor from How to Succeed in Evil (or might have developed its own equivalent to him on its own)? For those who don't know about that podcast series and want to know more without actually bothering to listen to the podcast, I'll tell you about it in the following paragraph.

The story takes place in a typical world of super heroes and super villains. Edwin Windsor is an evil efficiency consultant. He basically offers advise to various villains on how to improve productivity and such. He manages to do this without committing any crimes himself. The only problem is that they never listen. They never listen to him. Eventually, his secretary that he cares for greatly (she acts sorta like a mother towards him) ends up killed by the Cromoglodon (a creature that seems to be rather similar to the Hulk, but doesn't change back into Bruce Banner). As his dear secretary dies in his arms, something seems to snap in his brain as he decides to become a villain. He decides to show them evil as it *should* be done. He decides to put the super villains (and possibly super heroes) out of business. He does this by gaining control over the Cromoglodon and using it to start an insurance business that offers coverage against acts of super persons (and letting the Cromoglodon loose upon the companies that don't pay). Edwin Windsor comes rather close to being kinda like Batman without the costume, gadgets, or martial arts skills.

Now what would he do in Coreline you ask? He would basically do the same thing he did in the podcast. He might use a saiyan warrior that's been turned into its ape form permanently instead of the Cromoglodon. He could very well become a champion of AoH purely for putting an end to most of the collateral damage done by fictions.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

So, in Modern stats, Edwin Windsor (in order to be a Batman WITHOUT the combat capabilities) would have to have a silver-plated, poison-filled (hell, ACID-filled) tongue. Probably Charismatic and a crapload of Feats.

For a Saiyan to be in ape form in this setting (and furthermore, permanently), he would probably have to be the subject of some inhuman (InSaiyan?) genetic enhancement test of some sort.


----------



## Marker Mage

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> So, in Modern stats, Edwin Windsor (in order to be a Batman WITHOUT the combat capabilities) would have to have a silver-plated, poison-filled (hell, ACID-filled) tongue. Probably Charismatic and a crapload of Feats.



It isn't his Charisma that would make him feared. It's his Wisdom and Intelligence that's able to make him a great villain. I would think his Charisma wouldn't be that much as he had immense trouble getting his clients to listen to him when he was just a consultant. He also tended to think of things logically. He just isn't the charismatic type of villain.

He's the kind of villain who has memorized the Evil Overlord Career Guide and then came up with enough new material for it to double the entire list. His intellect could rival that of Sherlock Holmes or Dr. House. And as Topper once said in one of the prequel episodes "HE'S EDWIN WINDSOR! Even the devil... owes him money."

He is efficient, not charismatic.



			
				marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> For a Saiyan to be in ape form in this setting (and furthermore, permanently), he would probably have to be the subject of some inhuman (InSaiyan?) genetic enhancement test of some sort.



I tried to think of what might be the Coreline equivalent of the Cromoglodon, and a Saiyan in permanent ape form seemed to be the closest. The Cromoglodon was seen by most as being unstoppable. The sky is blue, rain is wet, and the Cromoglodon is unstoppable. That's just the way things were. If there is a creature in Coreline that could get the toughest of fictions to go "OH SH*T!" then it would be a good replacement for the Cromoglodon.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

And all of a sudden I have an image in my head of Gregory House and Edwin Windsor staring at each other over a table.... and it gives me the creeps.

I'm not quite saying that a Saiyan in ape form is *quite* impossible, but I believe that, in order to make them all the much more scary they should be extremely, EXTREMELY rare (as in, only thru some random and unduplicable act of some god-forsaken branch of science gone nuts)-or else, I'll have to deal with a huge bunch of fanatics on my group who will pick Saiyan for the sake of pretending to be Goku.

Of course Windsor should have one of those.


----------



## Marker Mage

I agree that the perma ape saiyan should be very rare.

It would also be possible to have him as nothing more than a minor character. In this case I would suggest that he would have been taken out of his world before his secretary was killed, which would mean that he would still be an evil efficiency consultant. The heroes could reach the main villain of an adventure and find out that he's currently having a meeting with Edwin Windsor who's currently pointing out various inefficiencies in the evil lair (most of which are ones that allowed the heroes to reach the villain in the first place). Just remember that while Edwin was just an evil efficiency consultant, he never actually committed any crimes. It would be wise to stress this if the heroes try to kill him.

Oh, and to clear up any confusion about Edwin's job title as an evil efficiency consultant, it's supposed to refer to the people that he consults and not himself as evil.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

New Feats:

*HOME TURF:*

You know every nook and cranny of your home territory, gaining advantages when fighting to defend it.
*BENEFIT:* You gain a +2 to the following skill checks when in your home territory: Gather Information, Hide, Knowledge (Streetwise, Tactics), Navigate, Spot and Survival. This 'home territory' may be of any size, from a small town (or city sector) to a small country (like Israel, Palestine or Great Britain, for example). For extremely large countries such as North America, a portion of that country is the character's Home Turf (for example the state of Texas, and so forth).

*LICENSED AND AUTHORIZED:*

You have the right connections or you know a very good forger. Either way, you have the licenses needed to buy a certain level of restricted goods without a bump in the price.
*BENEFIT:* The character can attain goods requiring a license without an increase in the Purchase DC. This feat can be taken four times, with the second feat allowing the acquisition of Restricted goods, the third feat bringing Military items into reach, and the fourth granting access to Illegal goods without a modification to Wealth DCs for purchasing them (Restriction-wise. The GM still has a final call on raising DCs based on rarity of the item, bribes and whatnot).


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

Just some guy's idea of what might well happen if SHODAN (eccentric that she is) decides to take a leaf out of Rommie's book, or so I think:    http://www.deviantart.com/deviat...an&qh=boost:popular+age_sigma:24h+age_scale:5


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Creepy. Extremely. Sort of makes me imagine the end movie of SS2.

A new weapon:

*General Electric PS-20 'Reliever".
Disposable Single-Shot Plasma Pistol.*






Damage: 3d10.
Critical: 20.
Damage Type: Fire. 
Range Increment: 5 ft.
Rate of Fire: Single.
Magazine: 1 Internal.
Size: Small.
Weight: 1 lb.
Purchase DC: 22.
Restriction: Mil (+3).
*Notes:* The 'Reliever' has a +1 to Sleight of Hand rolls to conceal. It cannot be reloaded. The listed Purchase DC is for a box of 4 PS-20s.

The PS-20 'Reliever' was an experiment by GE to develop a next-generation stealth pistol, easy to conceal, use and mass-produce, and devastating at close range (preferably point-blank).
However, in order to be easy to conceal, the PS-20 design had to be made with a non-rechargeable integral power pack.
Rather than be discouraged by the apparent flaws of the design, GE decided to market the PS-20 as a low-cost 'Personal Plasma Defense Weapon'.
Its street name, the 'Reliever', derivates from its common use (to 'relieve' enemies of their weapons), much like the General Motors 'Liberator' from WWII.

New Armor:

*"Rent-A-Gun".*

Type: Tactical.
Equipment Bonus: +5.
Nonprof. Bonus: +2.
Maximum Dex. Bonus: +3.
Armor Penalty: -4.
Speed (30 ft.): 25.
Weight: 10 lb.
Purchase DC: 20.
Restriction: Illegal (+4).
*Notes:* This armor has the Integral Weapon Gadget added to it twice.

The 'Rent-A-Gun' armor is a light-duty armor vest which has been modified in two ways: the first way is an integral computer-controlled articulated arm on which a weapon is mounted (usually an Uzi). The arm keeps the weapon on the user's back until ordered to deploy, on which it will swing in line with the user's waistline. Because of this, 'Rent-A-Gunners' can only fire from the hip.

The other modification (and the reason it's illegal) is a sealed canister containing C-4, located behind the user's head. The detonator is a hi-tech 'dog collar', which will detonate the charge if the user tries to remove the 'Rent-A-Gun' or leaves a designated perimeter (on which the vest will beep twice and give a 20-second count to return). The charge deals 4d6 damage (concussion, 5 ft. radius, Reflex DC 18) to anyone nearby and will certainly kill the user.

The 'Rent-A-Gun' is made by a number of underground firms and is mostly used by drug dealers and warlords.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

Just something that occurred right now: Given that (IRL) civilisation's gonna go all to crap on its own as a result of this 'global warming' thing, you'd think appropriate measures would be taken.....For example, strip-mining the Antartic ice cover and shuttling it the hell off Earth to wherever it's needed, y'know?  

Also: After some thought, it looks like a case of _'Professor Allcome to Forum One.'_  IOW, code for Problems That Should Not Be......because CLULESS......is actually a _quantum computer_ virus. I mean, how the hell else could it have done its thing except by frakking *seriously* w/quantum probablities?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

CLULESS is driven by something, most probably the Power of the Muse. Many Fictions and Reals might try to quantify it, control it, duplicate it or classify it, but the Virus defies conventions as easily as you obtain new ideas.

Personally, I have pretty much made it the Power Of Plot (to borrow a term from Straczynski): 
If some outrageously nuts change has happened to the local climate without anything else happening (like a 10-square-mile area of the Antarctic suddenly becoming tropical-heat to the point you can make a triathlon with no more weather problems that you could get from, say, making one in Hawaii-and with no collateral environmental damage), it's *DEFINITELY* CLULESS' work. Attempts to understand *why* did CLULESS did so are as useful as trying to understand the Necronomicon: you'd just go nuts over it.

(And it's better off to blame on the guys who created 'Battle Athletes', anycase. THEY'RE the ones who made Antarctica that way-just not with 'no collateral environmental damage').


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> CLULESS is driven by something, most probably the Power of the Muse. Many Fictions and Reals might try to quantify it, control it, duplicate it or classify it, but the Virus defies conventions as easily as you obtain new ideas.
> 
> Personally, I have pretty much made it the Power Of Plot (to borrow a term from Straczynski):
> If some outrageously nuts change has happened to the local climate without anything else happening (like a 10-square-mile area of the Antarctic suddenly becoming tropical-heat to the point you can make a triathlon with no more weather problems that you could get from, say, making one in Hawaii-and with no collateral environmental damage), it's *DEFINITELY* CLULESS' work. Attempts to understand *why* did CLULESS did so are as useful as trying to understand the Necronomicon: you'd just go nuts over it.
> 
> (And it's better off to blame on the guys who created 'Battle Athletes', anycase. THEY'RE the ones who made Antarctica that way-just not with 'no collateral environmental damage').





Right now......*sigh*........*one* thing to say: 'Necronomicon-level physics' just turned into a new term for my personal lexicon. 

Anyway, a small favour to ask: I seem to have cleaned out the 'Aniverse' source PDF by accident....if you'd do me the small kindness of emailing a copy, I would of course be very grateful (assuming it's still around somewhere, of course)


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Sure. Just gimme a while to find the damn thing (if I *can* find it...)


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> Sure. Just gimme a while to find the damn thing (if I *can* find it...)




Uh.....Ixnay on that, actually, sorry. Found an old Word backup on my end. 


......*checks mail*..... *shrug* OTOH......WTH. _Muchas gracias, amigo._




OK, have a question re Authored Rage *stares 'round the room, glaring paranoiacally at the TV for an instant* In the case of Authorarial 'tag-teams' (of which there have been many others than merely _you and me_) just what the frak happens?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Then I guess they (both, all, whatever) get equally blamed by the Fiction.

On which case, they ALL better start running... a little faster than the other guy, preferably.

NEW RACE:






Think he's not a BakeNeko? Just wait 'till he grins at ya...

*BAKENEKO​*
In Coreline, the term 'BakeNeko' is used for two different types of Fictions: actual humanoid cat-spirits who have entered the 'mortal realm' (but are different from, say, Geobreeder-verse Phantom Cats) and Fictions that were designed with extreme cat-like features (but aren't QUITE fully animalistic). Statistically, they are the same.
BakeNeko have an attitude and occasional mannerisms that are 'cat-like' (duh), and any number of cat-like features, such as ears, fangs, eyes and claws. They rarely see a need to disguise themselves.

*RACIAL TRAITS:*
*+2 Dexterity.
*30 ft. Base Speed.
**Jumpers:* BakeNekos add 20 feet to their Jump check results (still have to roll normally, though).
**Low-Light Vision: *The BakeNeko can see twice as far as normal in low-light conditions. The BakeNeko can still distinguish colors.
**Cat-Like Special Movement:* BakeNekos take half damage (rounded down) from most falling and always land on their feet.
**Natural Weapons (Claws and Fangs):* BakeNekos have highly developed fangs and sharp nails, which might not be lethal, but can be painful.
The claws give an additional 1d4 (Slashing) to melee attacks, while the fangs inflict (normal character melee damage +2, Piercing) damage.
A BakeNako who bites can maintain a biting grip, inflicting equivalent damage each round. These additional attacks are automatically succesful, but the opponent can break the hold with a succesful Strength check.
The BakeNeko cannot use weapons to defend himself while using the hold, and has a -4 penalty to evade any attack as well.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

The following idea comes from my insane brain:

Maine is now Stephen King-land, full of mad supernatural things concealed in common Americana. There are insane cars and trucks driving themselves and smashing everybody that gets in the way. Cujo is now joined by a large 'flock' of similarly maddened dogs. A small number of pet cementeries are now capable of resurrecting anything buried in them (of course, now Evil).

I saw this on DeviantArt, and since I never liked the 'Chronicles', I was thinking whether to make it a big detail or not (with the myriad of AltVerses and whatnot).

(BTW, this is linked because they use the F-Word once and is generally morbid):

http://fc01.deviantart.com/fs12/i/2006/317/6/9/Aslan_Doesn__t_Wanna_Be_Buried_by_lonegungirl42.jpg


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Just saw the movie and I thought: 'why not?'. If Michael Bay can make one thing well, is visually chaotic fight scenes.

*MORE THAN MEETS THE EYE: TRANSFORMERS IN CORELINE.​*









*First encounters between Giant Self-Aware Robots and Dumb Humans  didn't included 'run for the freakin' hills and pray it won't keep chasing you- or feels like stepping on you' as often as it did during the Hours.*

_"Effective now, December 14, 200X, we send this message and the invitation for all Autobots and Maximals out there to come to Earth. We are here. We are waiting."-_Automated beacon signal on Autobot scramble code (de-scrambled by the U.S. Government in classified Sol System listening post).

It is unknown how many people got to a vehicle during the 23 Hours to find out that it had a mind of its own. It is also unknown how many battles were started, ended or fueled by the Autobots and Decepticons.

But one thing's for sure: giant, self-aware robots were not an unusual sight. Matter of fact, it just gave people more (and bigger) targets.

It took exactly seven days for both sides to fully regroup and take action. Optimus Prime, being who he is, broadcasted a world-wide message giving appologies and offering the Autobots' help in the reconstruction efforts.
Megatron and the Decepticons retreated to the Moon, knowing that if the Autobots and other heroic Fictions banded together, their losses would be great (Megatron being Megatron, he didn't trusted anybody to ally with).

Currently the Autobots, like most other Fictions, do their best to gain a living, mostly by jobs such as construction, transportation and law enforcement, although others enjoy things like street racing. The Decepticons (those who aren't working for Megatron, anyway) do their living in more destructive ways (Decepticon mercenaries have become 'more common than scrapyards' nowadays).

Megatron, on the meanwhile, has started a 'cold' war, silently gaining the resources he needs for a 'proper' conquering campaign... and the Autobots are fighting him in a likewise fashion, knowing that there are factions out there who would probably hinder them both if they went for open warfare.

It truly HAS become 'more than meets the eye'.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> The following idea comes from my insane brain:
> 
> Maine is now Stephen King-land, full of mad supernatural things concealed in common Americana. There are insane cars and trucks driving themselves and smashing everybody that gets in the way. Cujo is now joined by a large 'flock' of similarly maddened dogs. A small number of pet cementeries are now capable of resurrecting anything buried in them (of course, now Evil).






			
				marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> *MORE THAN MEETS THE EYE: TRANSFORMERS IN CORELINE.​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *First encounters between Giant Self-Aware Robots and Dumb Humans  didn't included 'run for the freakin' hills and pray it won't keep chasing you- or feels like stepping on you' as often as it did during the Hours.*
> 
> _"Effective now, December 14, 200X, we send this message and the invitation for all Autobots and Maximals out there to come to Earth. We are here. We are waiting."-_Automated beacon signal on Autobot scramble code (de-scrambled by the U.S. Government in classified Sol System listening post).
> 
> It is unknown how many people got to a vehicle during the 23 Hours to find out that it had a mind of its own. It is also unknown how many battles were started, ended or fueled by the Autobots and Decepticons.
> 
> But one thing's for sure: giant, self-aware robots were not an unusual sight. Matter of fact, it just gave people more (and bigger) targets.
> 
> It took exactly seven days for both sides to fully regroup and take action. Optimus Prime, being who he is, broadcasted a world-wide message giving appologies and offering the Autobots' help in the reconstruction efforts.
> Megatron and the Decepticons retreated to the Moon, knowing that if the Autobots and other heroic Fictions banded together, their losses would be great (Megatron being Megatron, he didn't trusted anybody to ally with).
> 
> Currently the Autobots, like most other Fictions, do their best to gain a living, mostly by jobs such as construction, transportation and law enforcement, although others enjoy things like street racing. The Decepticons (those who aren't working for Megatron, anyway) do their living in more destructive ways (Decepticon mercenaries have become 'more common than scrapyards' nowadays).
> 
> Megatron, on the meanwhile, has started a 'cold' war, silently gaining the resources he needs for a 'proper' conquering campaign... and the Autobots are fighting him in a likewise fashion, knowing that there are factions out there who would probably hinder them both if they went for open warfare.
> 
> It truly HAS become 'more than meets the eye'.





.............*reads posts*............WHOACRAPCRAPCRAPCRAP......Crap, crap. *jawdrop*.........#1 on the Bad Ideas List in this particular case *definitely*, is applying the 'Allspark treatment' to Christine. Why? The words 'bugfrell' and 'crazy' would be more than adequate to describe a........_bad_ day in MA.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

On the bright side, she wouldn't be indestructible anymore, the supernatural part of her removed.

On the bad side, she WOULD be a giant robot with automatic heavy-duty laser cannons that is pretty damn hard to destroy.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> On the bright side, she wouldn't be indestructible anymore, the supernatural part of her removed.
> 
> On the bad side, she WOULD be a giant robot with automatic heavy-duty laser cannons that is pretty damn hard to destroy.





Assuming also that the whole jealousy gig is (or was) amplified by her supernatural attributes........is there a cyberpsychologist in the house? *ironic   *


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Two new Feats:

*+Psychoanalist:*
The inner workings of the mind are the preserve of the character and you can use this knowledge to directly manipulate others.
*+PreRequisite: *Cha 13+, Knowledge (Behavioral Sciences) 6+ Ranks.
*+Benefit:* The character gains a +2 bonus to all Diplomacy, Bluff and Intimidate checks made against living humanoids with an Intelligence score of 4 or higher. The character also gains the same +2 bonus on Charisma checks used to influence or interact with living humanoids that have an Intelligence score of 4 or higher.
Psionic-using characters can add this bonus to their power rolls, with the same requirements for the target.

*+Alien Technology Proficiency:*
Thru training, instruction following or trial and error (that didn't got you killed, at least), you have become proficient with the use of alien technology, including weapons, craft and equipment.
*+Benefit: *You take no penalty on attack rolls and skill checks when using any kind of alien technology.
*+Special:* A character withour this feat takes a -4 penalty when using any alien technology. The GM might impose a penalty (-2 or higher), if the design is incompatible with the character (a Human using a Vrusk firearm, for example). It does not replace the need for other feats that might be required for proper handling of certain aspects of the alien technology (such as Vehicle Operation for specific craft 'weight types', Armor Proficiency, Burst Fire or Exotic Weapons Proficiency, to name some).

(*NOTE: *This replaces the two independent 'Alien Proficiency' SRD feats in this setting).


----------



## HeavenShallBurn

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> *+Psychoanalist:*




*Psychoanalyst* 

 I don't want to meet a psychoanalist it sounds painful and degrading


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Not really. Although in Coreline, that might be true when it's a villain.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*Banner of the Amestrian Military.*





*Political division of Germany, Post-Vanishing. Neo-Amestris is in red.*



*EASTERN GERMANY-REPUBLIC OF NEO-AMESTRIS.*​
CLULESS has overwritten everything that was on the Eastern side of Germany, from the former Wall onwards to the nation's frontier, with a whole other world. That of the Pre-V series, 'Full Metal Alchemist'.

Where once large cities were, there are now towns, and the society, technology and other things resemble in most ways that of Earth during the (very) early 20th Century. Wireless communications are performed thru bulky equipment that, at its most powerful, takes a small room. Weapons (sub-machine guns, rifles and pistols) are not as advanced as the neighboring countries' (the military does not even issues body armor). Armored cavalry is composed of dragged artillery and primitive tanks.

But one thing they have in advantage over the other countries, though, is Alchemy. More a Fictional 'flashy' application of science than magic, FMA-verse Alchemy is an incredibly destructive weapon when wielded by an expert-and the Neo-Amestrian military is flooded with them.

Neo-Amestrian society is, next to some other examples on Coreline, extremely retrograde and rather dangerous to outsiders. Neo-Amestrians do not view genetic engineering or biotechnology of any kind in high regards (calling those who use them 'Chimeras' and generally treating them as sub-humans), although they do not mind people who use cybernetics (since they have AutoMail). They openly call their president 'Fuhrer' (which is frowned upon by Pre-Vanishing Germans and gives most Fictions paranoia). Pre-Vanishing Humans know that the history of Amestris and their biggest Alchemical discoveries are tainted by discovery and genocide (a fact that most Neo-Amestrians STILL do not know)-and with Bradley still in the Fuhrer's chair (and no way of knowing if he is or isn't a Homunculus-not that it matters much, anyway), a lot of secretive Factions are just expecting for him to try to expand his territory.

There are rumours that Bradley is amassing new tools for this end. Rumours of Alchemically-forged and -driven Mecha seen deep in the woods. Rumours of people with bio-technology that have been kidnapped in both Germanies. Rumours that facilities that were believed to be shut down (like the infamous Lab 5 and the Underground City) have started to show signs of activity in spy satellite scans.

We can only hope that they *+are+* just rumours.

*PRE-VANISHING LOCATIONS:*

*+Checkpoint Charlie:* The most famous (and still standing) part of the Berlin Wall has been reactivated and refit as part of the Neo-Amestrian/Germany border. A high-tech multi-national security armed with the latest weapons patrol the rest of the perimeter, making Checkpoint Charlie even more fortified than before (then again, 'before' it didn't had to contend with potential terrorist disintegration).

*POST-VANISHING LOCATIONS:*
+Central City: Located where East Berlin was, it is the main seat of power of the Neo-Amestrian government. It is also heavily defended by a large force of National Alchemists and regular military (it is rumoured that most of the Spec-Ops operatives have been enhanced by Alchemical means, result of experiments that are inhuman).

+The Underground City: Located directly beneath Central City, this was the base of 'the Father' (or 'Dante' in the Anime version), the brains behind the Homunculus' genocidal campaign back in their home dimension. It is abandoned now, but much of the Father's loot still lies inside it (which has made many tresure hunters disregard the government's sealing off of the City).

+East City: Now located in the Neo-Amestrian/Russian frontier, its military stockade is still run by an Alternate of Roy Mustang (who is rumoured to have been working for the F-SWTI in some unknown 'advisoral' role).

+Resembool: Located near East City, it has become the main point for the pilgrimage of many Pre-Vanishing FMA otaku (most notably the Resembool Rangers).


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*The Nutjobs-*

_Sgt. T.J Thomas looked at the aftermath of the incident. Bodies of the men in his patrol covered the small strech of road they had been ambushed on. Only he and P.F.C McGuiness had been unharmed.

"There's something not right about this sir." the recruit said. "Notice something about the casualties?"

"Yeah, they're all Fictions." the officer observed. "Yeah...I'm thinking AoH."

"I doubt it sir. The guys who ambushed us, the gear wasn't right. They had hunting rifles and stuff, some of which looked home-made. The Avengers have military hardware. And besides, the AoH out here, in the middle of the New Mexico desert?"

"Well, who else would target Fictions only? That doesn't explain why I'm not dead. As you know, I happen to have come over during the Hours. So, who else could it b-"

The sergeant was cut off by a loud bang, and fell to the ground, minus the top half of his head._

The Nutjobs, as they are known, are similar to the Knights of the True Timeline. They aren't a single group, but rather many similar-minded factions. These cells range in size from a few individuals to the size of small cities.

Making due with whatever they can scavenge or scrap together, the Nutjobs are post-apocalyptic survivors who, despite evidence otherwise, believe the 23 Hours are still going on. They generally keep to themselves, marking out "Turf", which they defend passionately. Though their primary targets are Fictions, they won't hesitate to shoot, main, kill, interrogate, torture, or generally eff up anyone who threathens their survival.

Just in case: THE FOLLOWING WEAPONS ARE WORKS OF FICTION. UNDER *NO* CIRCUMSTANCES ATTEMPT TO CREATE A REAL WEAPON. YOU'LL GET HURT, MAIMED, OR KILLED IF YOU DO SO.

*Nutjob "Scrapper" 9mm SMG*





Damage: 2d6
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range: 30 ft. 
Magazine: 30 Box.
Rate Of Fire: A.
Size: Medium.
Weight: 4.5 lbs.
PDC: 13
TU: 15
Restriction: Lic. (+1)

The Scrapper is a 9mm submachine gun that is, like most Nutjob weaponry, bulit from scratch. As a result, on a natural 1, it fails to work, and must be repaired. TU added because the Nutjobs don't use the Wealth system.

*Zip Gun*
A normal piece of hardware among the Nutjobs (and anybody desperate enough and with enough materials), it is nothing more than a pipe, a spring and a bullet hastily pieced together into something that can launch the latter.
Creating a Zip Gun takes a Craft (Mechanical) roll, DC 12. Once fired, if the Zip Gun user rolls a natural 1, the Zip Gun will misfire and explode, dealing the same damage as the bullet (Slashing, 5 ft. Blast Radius, Reflex DC 15 for half-damage).

Price Below (Purchase DC) is for enough (acceptable) materials for one Zip Gun (and its Black Market price).  TU price is for a 'common' Zip Gun (.22, .32-Caliber) in the NutJob community, already made. TU value might increase depending on power of the caliber, availability (and demand) in the NutJob community, and other things.

Damage: See Below.
Critical: 20.
Damage Type: Ballistic.
Range: 20 ft.
Magazine: 1 Int.
Rate Of Fire: Single.
Size: Tiny.
Weight: 5 lbs.
Purchase DC: 5.
TU: 15
Restriction: Illegal (+4).
*NOTES:* The Zip Gun is assumed to always have the Collapsible Weapon Gadget.

*Damage:* Depends mostly on the type of bullet inside the Zip Gun:
+9mm: 2d6.
+10mm: 2d6.
+.22 Caliber: 2d4.
+.32 Caliber: 2d4.
+.38 Caliber: 2d6.
+.357 Caliber: 2d6.
+.44 Caliber: 2d8.
+.45 Caliber: 2d6.
+.50AE Caliber: 2d8.
9mm, 10mm, .38, .357, and .45-caliber Zip Guns have PDC 10 and 18 TU value, while .44 and .50AE-caliber Zip Guns have PDC 15 and 20 TU value.

*Pipe Rifle:*
A rifle-calibered Zip Gun, the Pipe Rifle is a longer tube with a bolted-on (or welded) stock and a snap-open (more like 'twist-open') breech-load.
Creating a Pipe Rifle takes a Craft (Mechanical) roll, DC 14. Once fired, if the Pipe Rifle user rolls a natural 1, the Pipe Rifle will misfire and explode, dealing the same damage as the bullet (Slashing, 5 ft. Blast Radius, Reflex DC 15 for half-damage).

Price Below (Purchase DC) is for enough (acceptable) materials for one Pipe Rifle (and its Black Market price).  TU price is for a 'common' Pipe Rifle (.22LR-Caliber) in the NutJob community, already made. TU value might increase depending on power of the caliber, availability (and demand) in the NutJob community, and other things.

Damage: See Below.
Critical: 20.
Damage Type: Ballistic.
Range: 30 ft.
Magazine: 1 Int.
Rate Of Fire: Single.
Size: Large.
Weight: 8 lbs.
Purchase DC: 13.
TU: 15.
Restriction: Illegal (+4).
*NOTES:* The Zip Gun is assumed to always have the Collapsible Weapon Gadget.

*Damage:* Depends mostly on the type of bullet inside the Zip Gun:
+.22 Long Rifle: 2d4.
+5.56mm: 2d8.
+7.62mmR: 2d8.
+7.62mm: 2d10.
(Due to the Pipe Rifle's unreliable construction, .444 Caliber, .50 BMG and shotgun ammunition cannot be used on a Pipe Rifle).
5.56mm Pipe Rifles have PDC 15 and a TU value of 18. 7.62mmR Pipe Rifles have a PDC of 18 and a TU value of 20. 7.62mm Pipe Rifles have a PDC of 20 and a TU value of 22.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

Quotefile:

_"Who the hell would've thought.....Armageddon spawning a Vingean Singularity!"_

- Random sci-fi fan. 




Random ideas:


'*Don't have much knowledge of British Fictions, sorry*' says you a long while back.


As if to demonstrate how truly killed the innocence of Pre-Vanishing so-called 'childhood' has become.........well, a certain obscure rural fortress-town by the name of Nutwood may be familiar to you...or it may not.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Although any Fiction that comes from a 'Zones of Thought' Universe will find it rather... *odd* (if not outright disgusting) that Earth evolved overnight from a 'Slow Zone' into something more advanced (at least Beyond levels, if the article's right).

Thankfully, no Blight here (which is good, since they might want to toss Vinge to it in the midst of a Rage).

I have seen the Rupert cartoon a few times, and in a world like this, its innocence is truly dead (or, at least, dulled. Maybe Rupert could be part of the Circle of Hope?).

As an additional note, and expanding on the subject of Transformers: here is a Thread over at the Wizards site that gives a (prelim) Cybertronian D20 Modern Race:

http://boards1.wizards.com/showthread.php?t=884664

(Yeah, I know that there is a mini-RPG out there called 'Mechamorphosis', but I haven't been blessed with its presence beyond a fan-made expansion for it).


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> Although any Fiction that comes from a 'Zones of Thought' Universe will find it rather... *odd* (if not outright disgusting) that Earth evolved overnight from a 'Slow Zone' into something more advanced (at least Beyond levels, if the article's right).
> 
> Thankfully, no Blight here (which is good, since they might want to toss Vinge to it in the midst of a Rage).
> 
> I have seen the Rupert cartoon a few times, and in a world like this, its innocence is truly dead (or, at least, dulled. Maybe Rupert could be part of the Circle of Hope?).




Maybe so. As for the ZoT-verse would find this cosmic FUBAR....."**odd*....if not outright disgusting*" So, we're actually cosmically _declasse_ from some points of view, are we now. If not, why?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

We are what they came to believe as a Slow Zone, from the beginning to the end of time (THEIR time, at least). The evolution comes more as a 'wake-up' slap to the face than nothing else.

I know I wouldn't like to be woken up with a slap, metaphorical or otherwise. Do you?



Well. Here's new stuff.

*Hakubi Customs M-72A5 LAW-LESS (Light Anti-Tank Weapon-Lateral Equipped Simultaneous Suppression).
Two-Shot Disposable Rocket Launcher.*

Damage: 10d6.
Critical: -.
Damage Type: -.
Range: 70ft.
Rate of Fire: S.
Magazine: 2 Int.
Size: Large.
Weight: 8lb.
Purchase DC: 18.
Restriction: Mil (+3).
*NOTES:* The LAW rockets ignore up to 10 points of hardness of the target. The LAW-LESS explosion has a 10-foot radius (Reflex Save DC 18 for half-damage). The damage dice given is for a single LAW-LESS rocket (double dice, blast radius and raise DC to 20 if firing both rockets at the same time).
Before firing, the user must extend the LAW-LESS launcher (this takes a move action). The LAW rockets have a minimum range of 30 feet. If fired against a target closer than 30 feet away, they will not arm and will not explode (but will incur 2d6 (Piercing) damage as they punch thru the target).

Making use of the humongous amount of surplus M-72 launchers in the black market (and –admitted by Washu- based a little on the Neo-African ‘Jackhammer’ launcher), the LAW-LESS launcher is a (slight) improvement over the regular M-72A3 design, yielding two warheads in a side-by-side arrangement with a select-fire trigger, which can fire one missile at the time or both simultaneously. Currently, the LAW-LESS launcher is used by all sorts of militias and low-profile Office teams.

*NEW SPLASH WEAPON:

The ‘Nick-Bag’.*

Direct Hit Damage: Poison.
Splash Damage: 1.
Critical: 20.
Damage Type: Poison.
Reflex DC: -.
Range Increment: 10 ft.
Size: Small.
Weight: 1 lb.
Purchase DC: 9.
Restriction: -.
*NOTES:* Criticals only apply to direct hits. The Purchase DC is for one ‘Nick-Bag’ and a bag of colorants (user must apply his own poisons to the ‘Nick-Bag’).

Called in such a way because it resembles a two-chamber sack full of Nickelodeon slime, the ‘Nick-Bag’ is full of two chemicals in equal proportions. The first is whatever poison the user fills the bag with, while the other, brightly-colored element (color can be chosen by the user from an additional bag of colorants that comes with the ‘Bag’) is DMSO, a complex chemical that draws whatever it is mixed with straight into a target’s bloodstream. Anyone caught in a ‘Nick-Bag’s’ splash must make a save against the poison’s normal DC +2 or be affected as if they had been exposed to the poison. Only injury and ingested-type poisons can be carried in a ‘Nick-Bag’.

*NEW EQUIPMENT:

RAD-ABSORBING FOAM.*

Size: Medium.
Weight: 3 lb.
Purchase DC: 
Restriction: Restricted (+1).

Used by the U.S. Department of Nuclear Hazards, the Rad-Absorbing Foam looks like a small, silver fire extinguisher with a hose and spigot. Once the Foam is sprayed on an object (such as an irradiated corpse), it hardens (producing a block with Hardness 1 and 4 hit points), reducing neutron activity in the encased object.
Rad-Absorbing Foam lowers the level of radiation of radiation by one level per application (so an object with ‘high’ radiation sprayed twice would be brought down to ‘low’ radiation). This reduction takes 1d10 minutes per level.
One Rad-Absorbing Foam container has enough foam for 10 applications. It cannot be refilled.

*I.M.I. M-419 ANTI-PERSONNEL/PERSONAL SURVEILLANCE RADAR.*

Size: Large.
Weight: 5 lb.
Purchase DC: 
Restriction: Restricted (+2).

The I.M.I. Anti-Personnel Radar is a throwback of the Pre-Vanishing days (when there weren’t so many small, deadly things), but is still reliable enough to be used by Post-Vanishing factions in perimeter defense (it is marketed in the civilian market as a ‘personal surveillance’ radar).
The M-419 is a small laptop-like control unit connected by a 50-foot cable to a light-weight tripod and radar dish (a wireless link can be installed with an additional 2 PDC-but it can be jammed). The Anti-Personnel Radar detects in a 120-degree arc, and monitors general size, distance and speed, displaying this information on the control unit’s screen. The Anti-Personnel Radar can detect movement by Medium-sized or larger targets within 3 miles.
The power requirements of the Anti-Personnel Radar depend on a generator, household electricity or a powerful battery to run.

*STINGRAY INDUSTRIES ID-7 ELECTRO-MAGNETIC IMPULSE DETECTOR *

Size: Small.
Weight: 3 lb.
Purchase DC: 
Restriction: Licensed (+1).

The Infiltration Detector, Model 7, is an apparatus that resembles an extremely sophisticated and (for its size) bulky digital camera with rear display screen. The ID-7 was designed by Stingray Industries in the mindset that beings, mechanical and otherwise, could attempt to infiltrate important areas and raise havoc. Thru the use of microwave, X-Ray and electromagnetic sensors, it detects unnatural electric impulses within its designated target and then classifies it.
The ID-7, when pointed at a subject within 20 feet, will give one of the three following classifications:

+Organic (normal human),
+Inorganic (robot/android),
+Inconclusive (organic subjects with excessive internal electric reactions, such as ki-users, magicians, psions, and several varieties of supernatural beings).

Using the ID-7 is a standard action. However, if a full-round action is taken, the ID-7 also reveals the presence of special built-in features, such as sensor arrays, specialized power sources and internal weapons.
Nowadays, the ID-7 is used in large numbers by Stingray Industries, the police, government and a number of hunting Factions (which admit that using an ID-7 to search for a Claymore-verse Youma is a detail given as punishment more often than not).

NEED PDCs for THE EQUIPMENT-HELP!!!

And some ideas involving Claymore.


----------



## RigaMortus2

Ok, help me out there.  What is the purpose of this post?  Is this some RPG setting you've come up with?  Are you really going to play this with other people?  And if so, are you really going to use ALL this information you posted?

This isn't meant as a flame, I just don't understand this post...


----------



## marcoasalazarm

This is an RPG setting I came up with, and I am playing this with other people (and I encourage people to go ahead and play with this setting).

The large ammount of gear and whatnot... well, I plead guilty of being an 'info glutton'.

Mea culpa.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

New slang terms:

TEOTAWKI: The End Of The World As We Knew It (usually is ‘Know’, but Pre-Vanishing survivors use it in the past tense).

SKIRMISHER: Animal companion, sometimes magical, mutated or bio-engineered. From Harlan Ellison’s ‘A Boy and His Dog’.

ROVER: Gang member with Skirmisher.

ROVERPAK: Gang, with a Rover majority or fully composed of them.

CORDS: Coordinators.

THE CHRISTMAS TREE ARMY: Derogatory term for ZAFT, because of the troops’ green and red uniforms.

REDCOAT: ZAFT member, graduated with top scores from the academy. Not always an ace or leader, but always carrying an ‘elite troop’ air around them (they sure can back it up).

GREENCOAT: Standard-issue ZAFT member.

WHITECOAT: Member of the ORB army or ZAFT NCO (who graduated RedCoat).

BROWNCOAT: Fictions from the ‘Firefly’ universes (former Independents).

NORMALMAN (Said as one word): Fiction term for Pre-Vanishing Humans.

BOUNTS: Bounty, Bounty hunters.

CORP*S*E(S): Corporate-paid enforcers (usually Black Ops hitmen). From CORPorate Security Exec and the book of the same name.

‘TOONS, CELULOIDS, INKED, CUT-AND-PASTED: Terms for Fictions.

FIG LEAVES: Members of NERV (‘the Big Fig Leaf’).

DEADERS, WALKERS, STENCHES: Zombies.

MASKS, CAPES, SPECIALS, SUPERS, SPBs: Super Powered Beings (good-ol’ superheroes).

THE ‘ARE-YOU-THERES’: Fafner In The Azure-verse Festums. Called such because of their (rather annoying) tendency to use telepathy to ask that question… and then blow you away with other psionics.

BLUEBLOODS: Angel-Human Hybrids (that aren’t ‘RedEyes’) or RahXephon-verse Mu.

CADEJOS: Costa Rican term for werewolves, from a local legend.

CARRETA SIN BUEYES: Literally ‘Carriage Without Oxes’. Costa Rican term for rebuilt-classic Demonic Autos.


----------



## RigaMortus2

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> This is an RPG setting I came up with, and I am playing this with other people (and I encourage people to go ahead and play with this setting).
> 
> The large ammount of gear and whatnot... well, I plead guilty of being an 'info glutton'.
> 
> Mea culpa.




So like, you have anime characters running around with Thundercats and Transformers and Dragonball Z characters...  and this is fun for you?  Again, not flaming, just asking...

How do you balace all of that?  Surely a Thundercat is no match for a Transformer or Dragonball Z character...


----------



## Ravage_mk2

Sheer power wise, I agree it's not likely that a Thundercat take down a Transformer or DBZ character.

Of course, some TF's and some DBZ characters are weaker then a given Thundercat, but one mustn't forget that sheer power isn't everything.

If you can't beat it power wise, you have to outsmart it.

Of course, there's also the potential "team up" approach.

All of the above, assumes that you're going entirely with what a given character can do in their home series.

Considering the creator of Coreline is trying his best to keep things running with the D20 Modern/Future system, this helps balance things a bit.

Certain characters would be unplayable, and most likely more like plot events then something a player could use.
Try statting something like Galactus or Devil Gundam without ending up high to epic levels, if even then.

And, of course, the setting itself will... respond... to certain things as needed.

DBZ character trying/planning to conquer or destroy the world?
Safe bet every single super hero (wannabe) is going to be in their way.

Giant robots causing havoc? Bring out the various solutions to that. (D20 Rust Monsters, let loose a Turn A gundam, etc) 

One thing to remember: this is an entire world.(and beyond actually)
The players do NOT have to deal with everything. They're not expected too.
Yes, the player's characters ARE a/the focus of the sessions, but that doesn't mean everything else is frozen in stone until needed.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

(Much of this kind of stuff is 'flavour' anyway)


'Rotory Ten' sounds like a weird name for a city in the northern part of Folder, right? Not when a random Whovian stumbles across the Digital World manifestation of the APC Net's architecture....and was listening to R.E.M at the time........of course, it turned out as the bad pun it was.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Had to do a search for that (honestly, I've never heard 'Rotory Ten' 'till after you mentioned it-like it now, though). A good idea.

As for your other answer... well, I couldn't have put it better myself. Or as rational-sounding.

BTW, I still need some help with the PDCs for the new equipment.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> Had to do a search for that (honestly, I've never heard 'Rotory Ten' 'till after you mentioned it-like it now, though). A good idea.
> 
> As for your other answer... well, I couldn't have put it better myself. Or as rational-sounding.
> 
> BTW, I still need some help with the PDCs for the new equipment.





PDCs: Somewhere between 10-20 (the low end being because of the general 'oh, _frak_' nature of Earth in 2003......perhaps *very* subtle tinkering from behind the 'Worcester Veil' also.)


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*LOS ANGELES, CALIFORNIA​*
















_“Central units, any Central unit, officers need help. Wilshire and Figueroa, Wilshire and Figueroa, 1ADAM-33 is taking gunfire with an officer down. Any available units, respond CODE-3.

Update on CODE-3, all units, be advised: hostiles reported as Youma, automatic and natural-thrown weapons, high regeneration rate. F-SWTI teams en route…”_-*Normal LAPD transmission.*

Los Angeles, before The Vanishing, was a pretty rough neighborhood to live in. Now, it is a powderkeg. All Reals and Fictions that survived the Hours in L.A. did it out of sheer (and extreme) toughness, and Post-Vanishing they are battling for territory and the right to live. Post-Vanishing street gangs are either tough-as-nails hombres who have earned the right to be called such, or massive ‘armies of the night’, composed of misfits and madmen.

That the average citizen is armed to the teeth does not helps the situation any.

The L.A.P.D. has had to expand in many ways to prevent the city from falling apart, with the average cop now getting training similar to that of Pre-Vanishing SWAT teams and investigation now legally involving the paranormal (L.A. was the first U.S. city to have an F-SWTI division, who is still called ‘The Freak Squad’).

There are a number of gangs that are to be looked out for in L.A..:
+The ‘Magical Street Thunder’, composed purely of magical girls. They are famous for having laid a few police stations under siege during the Post-Hours days.
+The ‘Deadlanders’, composed purely of a collection of Deadlands-verse posses. They are a combination of Old West Steampunk and Post-Apocalyptic Hyper-Tech, with shamanistic magic and psionics covering their incompatibilities.
+The ‘Road Ragerrrs’, who are constantly moving and re-supplying out of a ‘PunkNaught’, a heavily modified military transport.
+The ‘Light Eaters’, a mercenary team of Claymore-verse Yoma. With their shapeshifting/memory absorbing capabilities, they hire themselves out to corporations, gangs and even governments who want their competition (literally) eaten from the inside.

*Locations in Los Angeles changed by the 23 Hours:*

*+Los Angeles City Hall:* This building was destroyed during the 23 Hours (rumors of who was responsible for its destruction vary, from magicians (Lina Inverse being at the top of the list) to aliens (The Covenant, Saiyans and alien Tripods (from the new ‘War Of The Worlds’) are at the top of the list) to terrorists to complete nutjobs who did so to stop ‘something Very Bad’.  It is currently under reconstruction, with the provisional Major’s offices taking the top 5 floors of Parker Center.

*+Parker Center:* The main headquarters of the LAPD took a major beating during the Hours, but it is still standing. Several floors are still under major reconstruction/renovation (for example, the holding pens are being modified to hold SPBs, and the corridors leading to them have scanners and automated defenses). As mentioned, the provisional Major’s offices take the top 5 floors of the Center.

*+Walt Disney Concert Hall:* the original Concert Hall has destroyed to stop a Heartless invasion. It has since been rebuilt with financial backing from the Kingdom of Orlando.

*+Echo Park:* This park was devastated by a major encounter between The Covenant and the National Guard. It is now being rebuilt (in typical Angelino High-Class fashion, taking the destruction in consideration).

*+US Bank Tower: *Originally devastated and completely gutted by a massive amount of Yoma (and the consequent ‘flush out’ operation realized by heroic Fictions and the LAPD), it is now home of the local offices of Stingray Industries.
*
+Disneyworld, Universal Studios Hollywood: *They are now outposts of the Kingdom of Orlando. Although they maintain function as theme parks, most (if not all) employees must go to the Kingdom to be screened and trained as official members of the Kingdom Of Orlando’s military.

*+Los Angeles River:* Many air and space vehicles made their final descent on the River during the 23 Hours, and even now it still is somewhat of a scavenger’s paradise, occasionally finding a rare piece of equipment among the hundreds of crashed vehicles. A newly popular underground street race goes down the River, avoiding the hulks.

*Locations in Los Angeles created Post-Vanishing:*

*+Griffith Astropad: *Located in the Eastern limits of Griffith Park, Griffith Astropad was made for private spaceships who could reach space under their own power (with AG drives and such). FAA restrictions ruling Griffith Astropad require landing thru a ‘nip-of-the-Earth’ vector that starts in the desert, so as to not get in the way of Griffith Observatory’s field of vision.

*+Caritas:* Built by an Alternate version of the demon Lorne (who is not as ‘burnt out’ as the canon post-‘Angel’ series Lorne), it is no longer an underground place. Located on Figueroa Street, Caritas is five-star, high-class, reservation-only and catering to everything Fiction, supernatural or otherwise. It is a ‘neutral zone’ as well, this enforced thru magic, high-tech and some rather nasty bouncers (it is the only restaurant in the world with a Claymore in the payroll). After some rather… *bad*…. experiences for Lorne, Caritas no longer has a Karaoke night (and asks all clients to avoid singing, humming or do anything music-related in the premises).


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> *LOS ANGELES, CALIFORNIA​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _“Central units, any Central unit, officers need help. Wilshire and Figueroa, Wilshire and Figueroa, 1ADAM-33 is taking gunfire with an officer down. Any available units, respond CODE-3.
> 
> Update on CODE-3, all units, be advised: hostiles reported as Youma, automatic and natural-thrown weapons, high regeneration rate. F-SWTI teams en route…”_-*Normal LAPD transmission.*
> 
> Los Angeles, before The Vanishing, was a pretty rough neighborhood to live in. Now, it is a powderkeg. All Reals and Fictions that survived the Hours in L.A. did it out of sheer (and extreme) toughness, and Post-Vanishing they are battling for territory and the right to live. Post-Vanishing street gangs are either tough-as-nails hombres who have earned the right to be called such, or massive ‘armies of the night’, composed of misfits and madmen.
> 
> That the average citizen is armed to the teeth does not helps the situation any.
> 
> The L.A.P.D. has had to expand in many ways to prevent the city from falling apart, with the average cop now getting training similar to that of Pre-Vanishing SWAT teams and investigation now legally involving the paranormal (L.A. was the first U.S. city to have an F-SWTI division, who is still called ‘The Freak Squad’).
> 
> There are a number of gangs that are to be looked out for in L.A..:
> +The ‘Magical Street Thunder’, composed purely of magical girls. They are famous for having laid a few police stations under siege during the Post-Hours days.
> +The ‘Deadlanders’, composed purely of a collection of Deadlands-verse posses. They are a combination of Old West Steampunk and Post-Apocalyptic Hyper-Tech, with shamanistic magic and psionics covering their incompatibilities.
> +The ‘Road Ragerrrs’, who are constantly moving and re-supplying out of a ‘PunkNaught’, a heavily modified military transport.
> +The ‘Light Eaters’, a mercenary team of Claymore-verse Yoma. With their shapeshifting/memory absorbing capabilities, they hire themselves out to corporations, gangs and even governments who want their competition (literally) eaten from the inside.
> 
> *Locations in Los Angeles changed by the 23 Hours:*
> 
> *+Los Angeles City Hall:* This building was destroyed during the 23 Hours (rumors of who was responsible for its destruction vary, from magicians (Lina Inverse being at the top of the list) to aliens (The Covenant, Saiyans and alien Tripods (from the new ‘War Of The Worlds’) are at the top of the list) to terrorists to complete nutjobs who did so to stop ‘something Very Bad’.  It is currently under reconstruction, with the provisional Major’s offices taking the top 5 floors of Parker Center.
> 
> *+Parker Center:* The main headquarters of the LAPD took a major beating during the Hours, but it is still standing. Several floors are still under major reconstruction/renovation (for example, the holding pens are being modified to hold SPBs, and the corridors leading to them have scanners and automated defenses). As mentioned, the provisional Major’s offices take the top 5 floors of the Center.
> 
> *+Walt Disney Concert Hall:* the original Concert Hall has destroyed to stop a Heartless invasion. It has since been rebuilt with financial backing from the Kingdom of Orlando.
> 
> *+Echo Park:* This park was devastated by a major encounter between The Covenant and the National Guard. It is now being rebuilt (in typical Angelino High-Class fashion, taking the destruction in consideration).
> 
> *+US Bank Tower: *Originally devastated and completely gutted by a massive amount of Yoma (and the consequent ‘flush out’ operation realized by heroic Fictions and the LAPD), it is now home of the local offices of Stingray Industries.
> *
> +Disneyworld, Universal Studios Hollywood: *They are now outposts of the Kingdom of Orlando. Although they maintain function as theme parks, most (if not all) employees must go to the Kingdom to be screened and trained as official members of the Kingdom Of Orlando’s military.
> 
> *+Los Angeles River:* Many air and space vehicles made their final descent on the River during the 23 Hours, and even now it still is somewhat of a scavenger’s paradise, occasionally finding a rare piece of equipment among the hundreds of crashed vehicles. A newly popular underground street race goes down the River, avoiding the hulks.
> 
> *Locations in Los Angeles created Post-Vanishing:*
> 
> *+Caritas:* Built by an Alternate version of the demon Lorne (who is not as ‘burnt out’ as the canon post-‘Angel’ series Lorne), it is no longer an underground place. Located on Figueroa Street, Caritas is five-star, high-class, reservation-only and catering to everything Fiction, supernatural or otherwise. It is a ‘neutral zone’ as well, this enforced thru magic, high-tech and some rather nasty bouncers (it is the only restaurant in the world with a Claymore in the payroll). After some rather… *bad*…. experiences for Lorne, Caritas no longer has a Karaoke night (and asks all clients to avoid singing, humming or do anything music-related in the premises).





Right....my hometown is '*pretty distinctively acid*(trip)' therefore *not* a complete drekhole. Post-V LA however.......*stares at Caritas writeup*......*shakehead* ........Ho_frell_. One would assume that a certain private investigations concern has been forced to find alternative accomodation........say, about 2 hours down the road in Sunnydale, perhaps due to the fact that the dren has just hit the air intake in sizable amounts around here?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Sunnydale... on this setting, I think it'll have to change (post-last season (since there's a large amount of Slayers out there), but it's not a hole in the ground-so it might be a sort of 'composite' with other earlier seasons. Many people know that it was the Hellmouth (now it's fame alone makes it a supernatural hotspot, but it's not a Hellmouth-and neither is Cleveland), and decide to either leave town, ready a hefty defense, or leave well enough alone).

I'll have to get around to that... or maybe you'll want the honors, Aquarius?


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

In any case.....the Universal Studios property in LA is all well and good, but Anaheim is obviously 'Command & Control' after a fashion. So, with Orlando now being an actual Kingdom and all......you kind of wonder WTH happened to the lil' purple guy  to say nothing of his Imagination Institute residences (probably an all-rounder research complex surpassing Black Mesa East resource capability by a damm long way)


----------



## marcoasalazarm

The Imagination Institute is now, most definitely, a big freakin' campus outside of Epcot (the attraction in Epcot probably more of an 'open house' of sorts).

Gonna try to expand on the Kingdom soon.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

TO ANYBODY WHO WANTS TO ENTER: I am starting a new Coreline adventure over on the Wizards threads, at the following location:

http://boards1.wizards.com/showthread.php?t=896487

I'm accepting any entries for: "Silver Eyes, Sharp Teeth".


----------



## Marker Mage

I've come up with a new feat for toon fictions.

*So Stupid It's Smart*
_No, no, no stupid, that's Coulomb's Law._
*Prerequisite:* Toon
*Benefit:* Once per month, you may gain a +10 stupidity bonus to a knowledge skill check. If you do so, you must roll 1d4. If the 1d4 roll is 4, the knowledge skill check works normally, if not, the knowledge skill check provides a random bit of knowledge appropriate to the die roll from a random knowledge skill instead. Using this ability causes 1 point of int damage to the user. The ability damage caused this way cannot bring a character's int lower than 3.
*Special:* This feat can be taken multiple times to gain more uses of this ability per week. Multiple uses of this feat can be applied to the same skill chek. Multiple uses of this feat on a single knowledge skill check will result in only the stupidity bonus and int damage stacking.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

Flavour.....or not. You pays your colóns and you takes your choice....


"The Relief Offices' informational directories - specifically, the ones marked on ultimateforce.ygg as Public Access - are often  *_stupid_* complex, you know? Even though they're virtually all alphabetisised.......


......places like  Bas-Lag, CLULESS was apparently relatively merciful to.....All that those worlds got was a shared dream of something banging on the dimensional walls of their reality, trying to get in. Eventually gave up, but left things *cracked*  (usually a week or a day or so before agents swooped in to 'spread the good news' as it were.)."


----------



## marcoasalazarm

The difference between an Office's report on what a universe is like and the Hitchhiker's Guide to The Multiverse is the difference between a report of the US State Department on an area and a tourist's guide: an Office report gives plenty of detail, but the monotone might make you forget something in the reading.
The Guide just says: "This Universe is dangerous. Trust no-one, and get the hell out while you still can."


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

"Then again, stuff like that Anthony Fremont bastard just bought the whole damm farm, right across the known multiverse - agonised psychic screaming, visions of burning cornfields -  apparently the Virus programmers accounted for beings of Fremont's nature in the Post-Vanishing incursions."


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Anthony Fremont, Harimu Suzumiya... lined up and shot to death on some random street by people who were fed up. Or hunted down by Hellsoldiers. Or CLULESS just kept on changing the environment into ever-more chaotic and brutal scenarios, no matter how much they tried to make them 'normal', until their minds melted down from the strain.

Maybe one of these things happened. Or maybe all of happened at once.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

In the interest that this vehicle features in the adventure now occuring in the D20 Modern Game Threads ('Silver Eyes, Sharp Teeth'), and because I like 'Damnation Alley' a lot (even if some of the gear it shows in the movie I do not have an idea of how to stat in-game):

Here it is:






*AIR FORCE PROTOTYPE/STINGRAY INDUSTRIES PC-7 'LANDMASTER' ARMORED PERSONNEL CARRIER (PL5).*

This APC was designed by the Air Force in an AltVerse that faced World War III. Stingray Industries search teams recovered this design from Albany, NY and then started mass production.
Although the LandMaster cannot take on any 'hard' Fiction enemies (such as Boomers, mecha and other vehicles), it has proven effective in long-range patrol (where its amphibious capability is more useful) and against 'soft' (anti-personnel) combat. The LandMaster can even carry a mecha if it is small enough to fit in the rear section.
Its ease of repair (using large-truck parts) has made it available to many low-income factions, who just snatch 'battlefield casualties' and fix them. Its standard integrated equipment, while low-tech, is still useful in most AltVerses.

CREW: 3 (Driver, Navigator/Co-Driver, Main Gunner).
PASSNGERS: 8.
CARGO: 1500 lb.
INITIATIVE: -2.
MANEUVER: -2.
TOP SPEED: 200 (20)/55 (5) in water,
DEFENSE: 6.
HARDNESS: 10.
HIT POINTS: 56.
SIZE: G.
PURCHASE DC: 42 (Does not include mounted weapons).
RESTRICTION: Mil (+3).
*NOTES:* Amphibious, with NBC Seal.

*STANDARD INTEGRATED EQUIPMENT:*
*1 CB Radio.
*1 Long-Range Radio (can be modified with encryption frecuency chip).
*1 Internal Navigation System (+1 to Navigate checks when programmed with destination coordinates (takes 2 rounds). Uses a 3-color code: red (off-course), green (in-course) and blue (in coordinates)).
*Short-Range Radar (detects moving objects in land and air and terrain features up to 200 feet).
*2 cameras (1 (IR) in front pylon, 1 (Low-Light) in weapons pylon).
*Small Galley.
*Bunks (with mini-latrine/shower area).
*Loudspeaker.

*STANDARD INTEGRATED WEAPONS:*
*3 MHI 'Baldar' Dual Machine Guns (Sides and Front).
*1 Light Mortar with Autoloader (8d6 (Concussion, Blast Radius 10 Feet, Dodge DC 15), Range 300 ft., ROF Single, 5 Int., Size Huge) in nose of LandMaster (Boresight).
*1 Dual Rocket Launcher (use M-55 CRUD stats (D20 Future, Page 161), has 12 rockets) on turret on top.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

A few Ordinaries (and not so Ordinaries):

*Cheerleader Initiate (Fast Ordinary 1/Charismatic Ordinary 1):* CR 2; Medium-size humanoid (human); HD 1d8+1 plus 1d6+1 plus 3; HP 14; Mas 13; Init +3; Spd 30 ft; Defense 16, touch 16, flatfooted 13 (+0 size, +3 Dex, +3 class); BAB +0; Grap +0; Atk +0 melee (1d3, unarmed strike), or +3 ranged; FS 5 ft by 5 ft; Reach 5 ft; SQ none; AL Team; SV Fort +2, Ref +5, Will +0; AP 1; Rep +2; Str 10, Dex 16, Con 13, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 15.
*Occupation:* Athlete (Balance, Jump, Tumble).
*Skills:* Balance +8, Bluff +5, Diplomacy +6, Escape Artist +6, Jump +5, Knowledge (Current Events) +3, Knowledge (Popular Culture) +3, Move Silently +5, Read/Write English, Speak English, Tumble +9.
*Feats:* Acrobatic, Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Toughness.
*Possessions: *Uniform, pom-poms, street clothes.
*Roleplaying Tips: *There are two things that matter to you the most: wowing the crowd and wowing the higher ups. You cheer your sweet little face off to get noticed by the captain.


*Cheer Squad Captain (Fast Hero 2/Charismatic Hero 2):* CR 4; Medium-size humanoid (human; HD 2d8+2 plus 2d6+2 plus 3; HP 23; Mas 13; Init +3; Spd 30 ft; Defense 18, touch 18, flatfooted 15 (+0 size, +3 Dex, +5 class); BAB +2; Grap +2; Atk +2 melee (1d3, unarmed strike), or +5 ranged; FS 5 ft by 5 ft; Reach 5 ft; SQ none; AL Team; SV Fort +3, Ref +9, Will +0; AP 2; Rep +2; Str 11, Dex 17, Con 13, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 15.
*Occupation:* Athlete (Balance, Jump, Tumble).
*Skills:* Balance +13, Bluff +6, Concentration +4, Diplomacy +7, Escape Artist +8, Jump +7, Knowledge (Current Events) +3, Knowledge (Popular Culture) +2, Read/Write English, Speak English, Tumble +11.
*Feats: *Acrobatic, Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Dodge, Focused, Lightning Reflexes, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Toughness.
*Talents (Fast Hero): *Evasion.
*Talents (Charismatic Hero):* Charm (males).
Possessions: Uniform, pom-poms, street clothes, cell phone.
*Roleplaying Tips: *You are the top of the pack. Without you, the squad and the team would get nowhere, and they know it. You are used to getting what you want, even if it requires unorthodox methods to get it.

*Street Race Ace (Fast Hero 3/Speed Demon 2):* CR 5; Medium-size humanoid (human); HD 3d8+6 plus 2d8+4; HP 33; Mas 15; Init +3; Spd 30 ft; Defense 18, touch 18, flatfooted 15 (+0 size, +3 Dex, +5 class); BAB +3; Grap +4; Atk +4 melee (1d6+1, unarmed strike), or +6 ranged (2d6, Glock); FS 5 ft by 5 ft; Reach 5 ft; SQ none; AL Any; SV Fort +3, Ref +8, Will +1; AP 2; Rep +4; Str 12, Dex 16, Con 15, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 12.
*Occupation:* Athlete (Climb, Drive, Tumble).
*Skills:* Balance +9, Climb +5, Concentration +7, Craft (electronic) +5, Craft (mechanical) +6, Drive +12, Move Silently +8, Read/Write one language, Speak one language, Tumble +7.
*Feats:* Brawl, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Renown, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Streetfighting, Vehicle Expert.
*Talents (Fast Hero):* Evasion, Uncanny Dodge 1.
*Talents (Speed Demon):* Uncanny Dodge 2, Hit the Weak Spot.
*Possessions (Most stored in the car):* Glock 17 9mm autoloader pistol, street clothes, electrical tool kit (basic), mechanical tool kit (basic), walkie-talkie (basic),  car-opening kit, bolt cutter, duct tape, flashlight, road map, Aston-Martin Vanquish.
*Roleplaying Tips:* You are fast and furious, avoiding the police while crushing your rivals into the dust. When your hotrod has good speed, you make it faster. When the cops are on your tail, fast can’t describe what you do.

*Farmer (Tough Ordinary 2):* CR 2; Medium-size humanoid (human); HD 2d10+6 plus 3; HP 20; Mas 16; Init +1; Spd 30 ft; Defense 13, touch 13, flatfooted 12 (+0 size, +1 Dex, +2 class); BAB +1; Grap +3; Atk +3 melee (1d4+2/19-20, knife), or +2 ranged (2d8, 12-gauge shotgun); FS 5 ft by 5 ft; Reach 5 ft; SQ none; AL any; SV Fort +5, Ref +1, Will +1; AP 1; Rep +-3; Str 15, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 12.
*Occupation: *Rural (Drive, Survival).
*Skills: *Craft (mechanical) +3, Craft (structural) +3, Drive +4, Intimidate +4, Profession +3, Read/Write English, Speak English, Survival +4.
*Feats:* Brawl, Low Profile, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Toughness.
*Possessions: *Beretta M3P 12-gauge shotgun, knife, working clothes, tractor, farmhouse.

*Rancher (Strong Ordinary 1/Tough Ordinary 1): *CR 2; Medium-size humanoid (human); HD 1d8+2 plus 1d10+2 plus 3; HP 18; Mas 15; Init +1; Spd 30 ft; Defense 13, touch 13, flatfooted 12 (+0 size, +1 Dex, +2 class); BAB +1; Grap +3; Atk +3 melee (1d3+2, unarmed strike) or +2 ranged (1d2, whip) or +3 ranged (3d6, Colt Python revolver); FS 5 ft by 5 ft; Reach 5 ft; SQ none; AL any; SV Fort +4, Ref +1, Will +1; AP 1; Rep +0; Str 14, Dex 13, Con 15, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 12.
*Occupation: *Rural (Handle Animal, Ride).
*Skills: *Craft (structural) +3, Handle Animal +7, Jump +4, Read/Write English, Ride +7, Speak English, Spot +4, Swim +3.
*Feats:* Animal Affinity, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Toughness.
*Possessions: *Colt Python revolver, whip, horse, ranch, 3d12 cattle.



NEW MONSTERS: 





*Goomba: *CR 1/2; Small magical beast; HD 1/2d10+1; Hp 3; Mas 12; Init +2; Spd 20 ft.; Defense 13, touch 13, flat-footed 11 (+1 size, +1 Dex); BAB +0; Grap -6; Atk -1 melee (1d4-2, bite); Full atk -1 melee (1d4-2, bite); FS 5 ft. by 5 ft.; Reach 0 ft.; SQ Low-light vision; AL Bowser; SV Fort +3, Ref +4. Will +1; AP 0; Rep +0; Str 6, Dex 15, Con 12, Int 6, Wis 8, Cha 5.
*Skills:* Concentration +5. Move Silently +3.
*Feats:* Iron Will.





*Messenger:* CR 1/2; Tiny magical beast; HD 1/2d10; Hp 2; Mas 10; Init +2; Spd 10 ft., fly 40 ft. (average); Defense 14, touch 14, flat-footed 12 (+2 size, +2 Dex); BAB 0; Grap -12; Atk -1 melee (1d3-4, bite); Full atk -1 melee (1d3-4, bite) and -6 melee (1d2-6, claw); FS 2 ½ ft. by 2 ½ ft.; Reach 0 ft.; SQ Deathsense, low-light vision; AL vengeance; SV Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +2; AP 0; Rep +0; Str 3, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 4, Wis 14, Cha 6.
*Skills:* Listen +4, Spot +4, Survival +3.
*Feats:* Track.
_*Deathsense (Su):*_ A Messenger can sense any person who has murdered in cold blood within a 100-yard radius. They gain a +3 bonus to attack rolls when attacking a murderer.
Messengers are crows or ravens that give a new meaning to the grouping term "murder". Messengers will follow and violently attack a murderer without remorse, only really attacking others if they get in the way. When a Messenger flock has fulfilled its duty, the birds will either leave for more justice bringing or stay and watch over the land.

*Oni*
"You are in the way. You must be smashed."
-Oni diplomacy
From Japanese fiction works of various kinds, classic Oni are big, brutish, and ill-tempered. They are not kind upon strangers, and will attempt to kill a Space Oni on sight (calling them "the Man Look Filth").
Oni:  CR 5; Large giant; HD 6d8+39; Hp 66; Mas 23; Init +1; Spd 30 ft.; Defense 16, touch 10, flat-footed 15 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +6 natural); BAB +4; Grap +16; Atk +11 melee (1d10+8, greatclub); Full atk +11/+6/+1 melee (1d10+8, greatclub); FS 10 ft. by 10 ft.; Reach 10 ft.; SQ Darkvision 60 ft., damage reduction 20/-, frightful presence, improved grab; AL evil; SV Fort +11, Ref +3. Will +4; AP 0; Rep +0; Str 26, Dex 13, Con 23, Int 6, Wis 11, Cha 8.
Skills: Concentration +7, Intimidate +6, Jump +9.
Feats: Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Iron Will, Toughness.

(((((((((=)))))))))))))

*Shared Special Qualities of all Museum Templates*
_Dust in the Wind:_ If a museum templated creature or character is outside of the museum at daylight, they are immediately dropped to -10 HP and turned to dust.
_I've Got Sunshine (Working quality title):_ As soon as the sun rises over the museum, the museum templated creatures and characters revert to inanimate objects until the next morning.





*Living Fossil*
Sometimes, a skeleton of a recently deceased animal may be crafted into new life. Sometimes, however, you need some stony muscle or an ancient attraction. This where the Living Fossil comes in. Massive piles of permineralized bone and magical energy, a Living Fossil can be a wonderful thing to have...if you know how to keep it occupied.
*Template Traits*"Living fossil" is a template that can be added to any living creature that can be resurrected and has fossils of it to use. For instance, while a triceratops could be used, a gold dragon or other post-CLULESS creature could not.
*Challenge Rating: *Same as the base creature +1.
*Type:* The creature's type changes to undead.
*Speed:* Winged Living Fossils cannot fly.
*Defense: *Depending on the size, a Living Fossil changes its natural armor bonus to Defense into a new one equal to the following: Diminutive or smaller +0, Tiny +1, Small +2, Medium-size +3, Large +4, Huge +5, Gargantuan +7, Colossal +11.
*Attacks: *As per Skeleton.
*Damage: *As per Skeleton, with the exception of the following for claw attacks for those without or with less natural claw damage than the following: Diminutive or Fin 1d2, Tiny 1d3, Small 1d4, Medium-size 1d6, Large 1d8, Huge 2d6, Gargantuan 2d8, Colossal 2d10.
*Special Qualities: *As per Skeleton and above.
*Ability Scores: *As per the base creature, plus a bonus +2 to Dexterity.
*Skills:* As per Skeleton.
*Feats:* As per Skeleton, but with Toughness as well as Improved Initiative for any creature above 3 HD.

NEW RACE:
...blame Michael Crichton.






*Neanderthal*
Called the Wendol in _The 13th Warrior_ and the book _Eaters of the Dead_ that it is based, neanderthals are far from subhuman primitives (There are subhuman "cave men" created by old b-movies, but those will be detailed later). The sources of the "true neanderthals" are varied, including the former sources, the paranormal mystery show Martin Mystery (plus the Italian comic that it was inspired by), the Earth's Children series, and the Geico Caveman commercials (*shudder*). The neanderthal species are only found in the North reaches, and are most prominent in Norway, where they have valiantly fought off most other Fictions that have attempted hostile takeovers.
*Species Traits*
Size: Medium
Ability Modifiers: +2 Strength, -2 Dexterity, +2 Constitution.
Base Speed: 30 feet.
Made for the Cold: Neanderthals gain a +4 bonus to Fortitude saves to resist the effects of cold.
Humanblood: Due to their close relations to humans, neanderthals gain the bonuses that they do.
Bonus Feat: Neanderthals gain the bonus feat Archaic Weapons Proficiency.
Free Language Skills: Speak Neanderthalese.
LA: +1.
*Neanderthal (Wendol) Commoner:* CR 1; Medium-size humanoid (Neanderthal); HD 1d8+1; hp 5; Mas 12; Init -1; Spd 30 ft.; Defense 9, touch 9, flat-footed 9 (-1 Dex); BAB +0; Grap +1; Atk +1 melee (1d8+1, spear); Full atk +1 melee (1d8+1, spear); FS 5 ft. by 5 ft.; Reach 5 ft.; SQ Humanblood, made for the cold; AL any; SV Fort +1, Ref -1. Will +0; AP 0; Rep +0; Str 12, Dex 8, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 10.
*Skills: *Climb +4, Listen +1, Survival +4
*Feats:* Archaic Weapons Proficiency.
*Possessions: *Elk-fur clothing, spear, leather satchel containing 1d4 lb. of meat and a 45% chance of a sling and 1d6 rocks.





How can you say no to a face like that?
*Nekomimi*
The feminine and less feline form of the BakeNeko Anime fictions, Nekomimi are sheer cuteness rolled into a feline humanoid package. A nekomimi usually has just the tail and ears of a feline, but some catgirls may more advanced features like fangs (use the BakeNeko for these).
*Species Traits*
Abilitiy Modifiers: +4 Charisma. Nekomimi embody cuteness.
Base Speed: 30 feet.
Low-light vision: See Chapter 8 of d20 Modern.
Skills: Nekomimi have a +2 bonus to Listen checks, and a +4 to Jump checks.
LA: +0.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*International Kaiju Defense Force (IKDF)*
With the potential threat of the Toho kaiju, Felipe Elias' neo-kaiju, American beasts like the Giant Gila Monster or Black Scorpion, and various other giant monster Fictions, the Fiction groups of H.E.A.T. (Godzilla: The Series), JXSDF (or just plain SDF, Toho movies), G-Force (also from Toho movies), and the EDF (Godzilla: Final Wars) have banded together to create the huge network that is the IKDF. With G-Force items like the Super X-3, the mutant soldiers and the Gotengo of the EDF, and various items both Real and Fiction-crafted, the world can safely call them the premier monster fighters.
*Some of the Real-created vehicles used by the IKDF*
Sikorsky H-19 Chickasaw helicopter
McDonnell Douglas F-4EJ Phantom II (Japanese modified F-4 Phantom II jet)
Bell Helicopter Textron UH-1 Iroquois "Huey" helicopter
JMSDF Hatsuyuki-class destroyer
Boeing F-15 Eagle jet
Boeing AH-64 Apache helicopter
Boeing CH-47 Chinook helicopter
Boeing F/A 18 Hornet jet
Ohio-class submarine

*Some of IKDF's Fiction weapons*
Type 66 Maser Cannon
Typhoon Devastator (often called "Hell's Hurricanes" by some Reals)
SDF Support Helicopter
Black Shark Submarine
G-Force Garuda
EDF Karyu battle craft

*The Classic Monsters-What Happened?*
The first major event that occured concerning the various kaiju was a battle between the classic Heisei Godzilla and Godzilla 2000 (who shall be simply called H-Goji and 2-Goji from her on) five days after CLULESS. The two monsters felt that the other was invading its chosen territory, and began a massive rumble near Osaka. After a two-day struggle, the slightly faster 2-Goji managed to smash H-Goji into oblivion with a furious atomic blast. Meanwhile, the American Godzilla (Zilla) had been furiously mauled and killed by the tag team of Kumonga and Kamacuras. The youth of Zilla, Zilla Jr. (from Godzilla: The Series), and his more powerful attacks and actual atomic breath managed to fend of the two rampaging invertebrates long enough for IKDF to capture and transport them to Monster Island (a no-fly zone after the Hours, due to the many Toho kaiju trying to be contained on the massive country/continent/whatever). A week later, Zilla Jr. had a small encounter with Anguirus near the Bonin Islands, but seemed to recognize a mutual partner when he saw one. Currently, the locations of the kaiju are mostly well tracked, with the exception of the more flightly or hazardous ones.
*Some Giant Monsters' Current Locales*
Godzilla 2000-Resting in the Marianas Trench.
Zilla Jr.-Being used as a tool of the IKDF in various situations.
Kumonga-Monster Island.
Kamacuras-Monster Island.
Anguirus-Unknown (possibly Monster Island).
Baragon-Grand Canyon 
Manda-Inside Mt. Fuji.
Mothra-Unknown.
Oodaku-Somewhere in the Caribbean (possibly under the call of Davey Jones.)
Kamoebas-Nesting in Papua New Guinea.
King Ghidora-Unknown beyond rumored sightings near the LaGrange colonies and Tatooine.
Rodan-Unknown (last sighted near Washington, D.C.)
Gorgo-Licking her wounds near Wales after an attack by a sea serpent.


*Jaw Rip*
You can pull a Kong and crack open an opponent's jaw like a fresh egg.
*Prerequisites:* Dex 13+, Str 13+, Brawl, Improved Grapple.
*Benefit:* While grappling, you do not incur a penalty to inflict lethal damage. If you roll a natural 20 on the opposed grapple check, it is considered a critical hit and requires the victim to make a massive damage (Fortitude) save (DC 15 + your Strength modifier). If the victim fails the save, the victim’s jaw is ripped right off, and his hit point total is immediately reduced to –1. If the save succeeds, the victim suffers no ill effect beyond the loss of hit points. Creatures immune to critical hits are also immune to the effects of massive damage.
*Normal: *Grappling to inflict lethal damage incurs –4 penalty on the grapple check.

*Forced March*
You can move pretty darn fast when you have to, especially when the troops are leaving you behind and you're up to your neck in Bugs.
*Prerequisite: *Endurance.
*Benefit:* You can Hustle (covering 6 miles per hour overland) for 2 hours before requiring a saving throw to avoid damage, and can engage in Forced March movement for 12 hours per day (covering 48 miles) without requiring a save to avoid damage. You gain a +6 on any saving throw to avoid damage from marching or hustling longer than these times (this includes the +4 bonus from the Endurance feat’s bonus, which this feat requires).
*Normal:* Normally a character suffers one point of damage after hustling for 2 hours, and this damage doubles for each hour the character hustles beyond that. When marching, a character normally requires a Fortitude save after 8 hours (DC 10 +1 per hour beyond 8) or the character takes 1-6 points of damage.

*Black Market*
Forget the rules, you have money and connections to the equipment underworld. Having no moral fiber doesn't hurt either...
*Prerequisite: *Knowledge (streetwise) 3 ranks
*Benefit: *You gain a bonus to Requisition checks equal to your Reputation modifier. You may also gain a one-time bonus on a Requisition check by using the Diplomacy skill for bribery.

A feat that's more for fun than anything.
*Brick Butt*
You smack bricks above you...with your head.
*Prerequisites: *Jump 6 ranks, Strength 14+.
*Benefits: *As a full round action, you may make a jumping smack at a brick. After doing so, you must make a Will save (DC 22) or be stunned for 1d6 rounds. If you succeed in your save, you must make a Strength check (DC 24) to break the brick. If you fail, you take 2d4 points of bludgeoning damage. A succesful break has a 50% chance of yielding a temporary +1 Wealth bonus (coins) and a 30% chance of yielding a magic item (like a fire flower or mushroom).



NEW CLASS:





*QUINCY*


		Code:
	

Class		Fort	Ref	Will				Def	Rep
Level	BAB	Save	Save	Save	Special		Bonus	Bonus
1	+1	+1	+1	+1	Soul bow		+1	+0
2	+2	+1	+2	+2	Hollow strike +1	+2	+1
3	+3	+2	+3	+3	Bonus feat		+3	+1
4	+4	+2	+4	+3	Hirenkyaku 1		+3	+1
5	+4	+3	+5	+4	Hollow strike +1	+4	+2
6	+5	+4	+5	+5	Bonus feat		+5	+2
7	+6	+4	+6	+6	Hirenkyaku 2		+6	+3
8	+7	+5	+7	+6	Ransōtengai		+6	+3
9	+8	+5	+8	+7	Bonus feat		+7	+3
10	+8	+6	+9	+8	Final form		+8	+4

*Requirements*
To become a Quincy, a character must fulfill the following criteria.
*Skills: *Concentration 6 ranks, Knowledge (Theology and philosophy) 6 ranks, Spot 4 ranks.
*Feats:* Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Run, Weapon Focus (one form of bow).

*Class Information*
*Hit Die*
Quincy gain 1d8 hit points per level. The character’s Constitution modifier applies.

*Action Points*
Quincy gain a number of action points equal to 6 plus one-half their character level, rounded down, every time they gain a level in this class.

*Class Skills*
The Quincy's class skills are as follows.
Balance (Dex), Concentration (Con), Diplomacy (Con), Hide (Dex), Jump (Str), Knowledge (Streetwise, theology and philosophy), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Sense Motive (Wis), Sleight of Hand (Dex), Spot (Wis), Tumble (Dex).

*Class Features*
*Soul Bow*
At 1st level, the Quincy treats his bow as a holy weapon for purposes of damage.

*Hollow Strike*
At 2nd level, the Quincy hones his skills at taking down Hollows. He deals an added 1d6 points of energy damage to any undead classified as a Hollow. At 5th level, this increases to 2d6.

*Bonus Feats*
At 3rd, 6th, and 9th levels, the Quincy chooses a bonus feat from the following list. He must meet all the prerequisites.
Acrobatic, Action Boost, Alertness, Blind-Fight, Combat Reflexes, Dead Aim, Dodge, Far Shot, Fleet of Foot, Focused, Iron Will, Lightning Reflexes, Mobility, Point Blank Shot, Precise Shot, Spring Attack, Urban Tracking, Quick Draw.

*Hirenkyaku*
At 4th level, the Quincy can use the spiritual energy in the air to propel him. At the cost of an action point, he may increase his speed to 50 ft. and gains a +8 to Jump checks for 2d8 rounds. At 7th level, the duration increases to 2d10 rounds.

*Ransōtengai*
At 8th level, a Quincy can puppeteer his own neural strands to move beyond what his body would allow. By spending an action point, he fully negates the effects of paralysis or negative hp to his body.

*Final Form*
At 10th level, a Quincy can go into his final form, shedding his Quincy glove for unbridled raw power. As a full round action, he may pretty much "go nuclear", gaining a +4 to Strength, Dexterity, and Constitution for 2d10 rounds, but he loses all his other class features by doing so. To regain them, he must be dealt at least 1d6 points of damage from an arrow shot 19mm away from his heart.


----------



## Marker Mage

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> A feat that's more for fun than anything.
> *Brick Butt*
> You smack bricks above you...with your head.
> *Prerequisites: *Jump 6 ranks, Strength 14+.
> *Benefits: *As a full round action, you may make a jumping smack at a brick. After doing so, you must make a Will save (DC 22) or be stunned for 1d6 rounds. If you succeed in your save, you must make a Strength check (DC 24) to break the brick. If you fail, you take 2d4 points of bludgeoning damage. A succesful break has a 50% chance of yielding a temporary +1 Wealth bonus (coins) and a 30% chance of yielding a magic item (like a fire flower or mushroom).




I notice only one problem with that. In the Mario games that it appears to be based on, if you have Mario jump and look closely at him, you'll see that he raises his fist into the air. His raised fist will be higher than his head. Thus, it can be assumed that he actually punches the bricks instead of smashing his head against them.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Robot Chicken was actually mentioned as the inspiration, so it might be that in the sketch this idea came from was actually with the head.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> Anthony Fremont, Harimu Suzumiya... lined up and shot to death on some random street by people who were fed up. Or hunted down by Hellsoldiers. Or CLULESS just kept on changing the environment into ever-more chaotic and brutal scenarios, no matter how much they tried to make them 'normal', until their minds melted down from the strain.
> 
> Maybe one of these things happened. Or maybe all of happened at once.





Well, Mr. Fremont's termination is....understandable.  Suzumiya-chan......*reads profile*.......not so much. In fact, it's more of ' OK...WTF going on?' type of thing. Fed up? Rubber room escapees, more like, in the vein of......AOH?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

More like people who saw the series and disled her greatly (me being one, actually. Whether some of those are AOH or not are thingsup to every person).


----------



## Ravage_mk2

YIKES!

This Suzumiya girl seems to be the living (organic) counterpart to CLUELESS.

Good thing the present status of the world is..."interesting" enough to keep her from getting bored.

On the other hand, her subconscious ability to alter reality effectively makes her a *joker* or *wildcard* to just the *chaos* to CLUELESS' order.(it had enough sense to keep the more dangerous things restrained)

One such scenario I can think of already.

Suzumiya and her brigade take a trip to the island which has the Zerg and Arachnids.

Soon pestered by one or more "critters" she may well desire that "all creepy crawlies" should get off the island.

Result? : the Zerg can now actually leave the island, and do so in a mad rush.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

Ravage_mk2 said:
			
		

> YIKES!
> 
> This Suzumiya girl seems to be the living (organic) counterpart to CLUELESS.
> 
> Good thing the present status of the world is..."interesting" enough to keep her from getting bored.
> 
> On the other hand, her subconscious ability to alter reality effectively makes her a *joker* or *wildcard* to just the *chaos* to CLUELESS' order.(it had enough sense to keep the more dangerous things restrained)
> 
> One such scenario I can think of already.
> 
> Suzumiya and her brigade take a trip to the island which has the Zerg and Arachnids.
> 
> Soon pestered by one or more "critters" she may well desire that "all creepy crawlies" should get off the island.
> 
> Result? : the Zerg can now actually leave the island, and do so in a mad rush.






Good idea, but.....*reads scenario*........_'king hell._ In which case, the O-Xone (a cybernetic interface betwixt Xanth and Coreline/Mundania) would do well with being appropiately informed, just in case crap breaks out down near the Keys arch *looks@Marco* (probably a Post-Vanishing location, FYI.)


----------



## marcoasalazarm

I'd have to think that one out (unless you wanna take over that, the Xanth part of Coreline).


----------



## paladir

I Love this website


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> I'd have to think that one out (unless you wanna take over that, the Xanth part of Coreline).




OK........hope this helps w/ the thinking cap. 



Yes, this would be blindingly obvious, but......obviously their so-called 'Adult Conspiracy' has more than a few wrenches in the works, since almost anyone in "Mundania" D How little they know....) is going to sell out for the price of a can of Tsoda Popka or slmilar refreshment.  

The 'name' level TMAI's, Com-Pewter and girlfriend Com-Passion are, as one might expect, flinging data packets back and forth, desperately trying to find out what's going on...discreetly.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Two new vehicles:

*GENOM CORPORATION MODEL 939 TRANSPORT.*

Nicknamed ‘The Juggernaut’, this two-lane monstrosity can carry significant amounts of cargo, such as mecha, Boomers and captured abominations of large proportions (such as elder dragons). Few corporations and governments use the ‘Juggernaut’ (especially since most roads can’t handle it), but some unscrupulous Factions do so regardless (usually as mobile bases). Even if unarmed (and by military standards, lightly armored), the size and mass alone is enough that few people try to get in the way of a speeding ‘Juggernaut’.
The Genom 939 is 4 squares wide and 5 squares long.

Crew: 1.
Passengers: 2.
Cargo: 30 Tons.
Initiative: -4.
Maneuver: -4.
Top Speed: 225 (22).
Defense: 6.
Hit Points: 70.
Hardness: 10.
Size: Colossal.
Purchase DC: 48.
Restriction: Restricted (+2).
*NOTES: * The Genom ‘Juggernaut’ comes with the following gear:
*GPS Receiver.
*Alarm System.
*Furnishings.
*CB Radio.
The ‘Juggernaut’ has Manual Transmission.

*GMC MODEL 303 ‘SUPERHAUL’.*

GMC’s entry into the newly-developed ‘Juggernaut’ transport class, the 303 is more streamlined, faster, sophisticated (and road-friendly) than the Genom ‘Juggernaut’. This do comes at a cost, however, since most of the materials used to make it faster reduced its cargo capability (next to the ‘Juggernaut’).
Nevertheless, the ‘Superhaul’ is still a sight worth viewing, and is still a force to be reckoned with (especially when it’s about to ram something). Recently, the US Department of Energy has started to use the ‘Superhaul’ to ferry dangerous cargo across America.
The GMC ‘Superhaul’ is 3 squares wide and 4 squares long.

Crew: 1.
Passengers: 2.
Cargo: 15 Tons.
Initiative: -3.
Maneuver: -3.
Top Speed: 275 (27).
Defense: 6.
Hit Points: 60.
Hardness: 8.
Size: Gargantuan.
Purchase DC: 45.
Restriction: Restricted (+2).
*NOTES:* The GMC ‘Superhaul’ has manual transmission. It comes with the following gear:
*GPS Receiver.
*Furnishings.
*Alarm System.
*CB Radio.
*Concealed Weapon Mount (Light) (covers front arc, weapon must be added by buyer).

‘Superhauls’ used by the DOE come with a Heavy Concealed Weapon Mount (usually fitted with missile launchers), Electronic Countermeasures, Police-Band Radio, Engine Rebuild, Armor (6 extra Hardness points), and Hidden Cargo Space. They also have a Self-Destruct Charge, but this is unknown to the drivers (it will be set off by the DOE by satellite signal if the cargo just CANNOT fall into enemy hands).


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> *GENOM CORPORATION MODEL 939 TRANSPORT.*
> 
> Nicknamed ‘The Juggernaut’, this two-lane monstrosity can carry significant amounts of cargo, such as mecha, Boomers and captured abominations of large proportions (such as elder dragons). *Few corporations and governments use the ‘Juggernaut’ (especially since most roads can’t handle it)*, but some unscrupulous Factions do so regardless (usually as mobile bases).





*shrug* This being due to the general beat up-ness of transport infrastructure post-Hours, one would assume....


----------



## Ravage_mk2

One would assume some of the more construction enclined Fictions would have tended to such matters asap?

I'd figure the Constructicons wouldn't be adverse to taking on various rebuild projects.

I mean, it'd be a challenge even to such "Master Builders" as them, to build things that can withstand whatever Coreline can toss at it.

Swindle convincing Mixmaster for setting up a construction (and otherwise) supply business is also an option. He IS a "fixer", pure and simple.

Assuming GGG's "Carpenters" don't beat them to it.


I'd guess there is ONE area of Coreline where, at least some, Transformers might feel right at home:

"Zoids country"

Dinobots, Terrorcons and Predacons would probably fit right in with the Zoids.
Though woe be to the Zoids pilot/warrior trying to "tame" any of them


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Now there's a thought.

And since we're talking Transformers here...

The following race was designed by Obrysii and greatamericanfolkhero. Damn good adaptations.

_"Iron birds of fortune
Adrift above the skies
Cloudy revelations
Unseen by naked eyes
Flying tools of torment
Will penetrate the sphere
Erupt the rock of ages
Bringing final fear."_
*-'Instruments of Destruction', Animated Transformers OST.*







*TRANSFORMERS*​
'Transformers' is the street name given in Coreline to the living robots from Cybertron. Valiant Autobots, Destructive Decepticons, and the occasional 'innocent bystander' (if one can call 'em THAT) Cybertronian, most have come to Earth looking for a new life.

They are as diverse as the regular human, and one thing is certain: they truly are more than meets the eye.

*RACIAL STATS:*

*Size:* Transformers can range in size from Small to Colossal, though they are generally in the Large to Gargantuan range. Their ability adjustments and base land speed are based on size.

*Ability Adjustments:*
_Small:_ Str -4, Dex +8, Con +2,
_Medium:_ Dex +4, Con +2,
_Large:_ Str +4, Dex -2, Con +4
_Huge:_ Str +8, Dex -4, Con +4
_Gargantuan:_ Str +12, Dex -6, Con +6
_Colossal:_ Str +16, Dex -8, Con +6

*Speed:*
_Small:_ 20ft 
_Medium:_ 30ft
_Large:_ 40ft
_Huge:_ 50ft
_Gargantuan:_ 60ft
_Colossal:_ 70ft

*Type: Construct (Living construct) *
As living Machines Transformers combine aspects of both constructs and living creatures, as detailed below.

A living construct derives its Hit Dice, base attack bonus progression, saving throws, and skill points from the class it selects.
Unlike other constructs, a living construct has a Constitution score. A living construct does not gain bonus hit points by size but gains (or loses) bonus hit points through a Constitution bonus (or penalty) as with other living creatures. 
Unlike other constructs, a living construct does not have darkvision. Unlike other living constructs, a Cybertronian does have low-light vision. 
Unlike other constructs, a living construct is not immune to mind-influencing effects. 
Immunity to poison, sleep effects, paralysis, disease, nausea, fatigue, exhaustion, and energy drain. 
A living construct cannot heal damage naturally. 
Unlike other constructs, living constructs are subject to critical hits, effects requiring a Fort save, death from massive damage, nonlethal damage, stunning, ability damage, ability drain, and death effects or necromancy effects. 
Unlike other constructs, a living construct can use the run action. 
Living constructs can be affected by spells that target living creatures as well as by those that target constructs. Damage dealt to a living construct can be healed by a cure light wounds spell or a repair light damage spell, for example, and a living construct is vulnerable to a harm spell. However, spells from the healing subschool provide only half effect to a living construct. 
A living construct responds slightly differently from other living creatures when reduced to 0 hit points. A living construct with 0 hit points is disabled, just like a living creature. He can only take a single move action or standard action in each round, but strenuous activity does not risk further injury. When his hit points are less than 0 and greater than -10, a living construct is inert. He is unconscious and helpless, and he cannot perform any actions. However, an inert living construct does not lose additional hit points unless more damage is dealt to him, as with a living creature that is stable. 
Can be raised or resurrected. 
Does not need to eat, sleep, or breathe, but can still benefit from the effects of consumable spells and magic items such as heroes' feast and potions. 
Does not need to sleep, but must rest for 8 hours before preparing spells. 
Cybertronians can be repaired using the Repair skill. A successful Repair check (DC 30) heals 1d10 points of damage, and each check represents 1 hour of work. A Cybertronian may make the repair check on themselves.

*Spark:* Transformers have been imbued with life by the AllSpark. This gives them, in effect, a 'soul' or spirit. They can master powers of Arcane, Divine, or Psionic origin just as easily as any other life form.

*Transformation:* Transformers have an innate ability to transform into some vehicle-based form. This is a purely mechanical transformation, and parts required for its vehicle form are visible in its normal bipedal form.

As a standard action, a Transformer may assume into its chosen form or back again. While transformed, they lose any attacks that require appendages (although they may keep any ranged weapons that are mounted on weapons mounts). 

At first level a Transformer chooses a civilian vehicle of the same size category as it’s base form. A Transformer becomes a standard version of the vehicle, but may later add gear (such as mounted weapons.) Whenever a Transformer would gain a new feat due to hit die, it may also change it’s vehicle form, so long as the new vehicle is of the same size category as it’s base form. 

While in vehicle form they use all of the stats of the chosen vehicle form with the following exceptions: The Transformer keeps it’s own hit points, class defense bonus to armor class, and treats the listed vehicle’s hardness as Damage Reduction /-. A Transformer also retains any benefit from it’s feats or class talents (such as a fast hero’s increased speed or a tough hero’s damage reduction.)

While in vehicle form the Transformer follows all rules for vehicle movement, maneuvers, and stunts. The Transformer is treated as it’s own driver, but may relinquish (or regain) control to a passenger in the driver’s position as a free action once per round.

*Skill Bonuses:* All Transformers gain a +5 species bonus to Drive and Pilot as well as a +2 bonus to Disguise and Bluff. A Transformer is naturally capable of maneuvering it’s self  and is can easily disguise it’s self as a mundane vehicle.

*Free Language Skills:* Read/Write Cybertronian, Read/Write English.

*Other Languages:* Any

*Temperature Damage:* Transformers are vulnerable to temperature extremes. They obtain double damage from cold and hot-based attacks that reach -30 degrees and 500+ degrees, respectively (more accurately, liquid nitrogen and thermite).

Level Adjustment:  By size.
Small & Medium: +2
Large: +3
Huge: +4
Gargantuan: +5
Colossal: +6


*TRANSFORMER RACIAL FEATS:​*
*Tougher Stuff [Transformer]*
You’re a little tougher than the rest
*Prereq: *Two other Transformer Feats, BAB +11, Transformation special ability
*Benefit: *You retain half of your vehicle form’s DR (rounded down) while in your normal form. This stacks with any other  source that grants DR /- (such as the tough hero DR talent Tree.)
*Special:* This feat may be taken as a Tough hero bonus feat.

*Greased Lightning [Transformer]*
You’re the envy of every car on the racetrack
*Prereq:* Fast Hero Increased Speed Talent, Transformation special ability
*Benefit:* In vehicle form the benefits you gain from the Fast hero’s Increased speed Talent Tree improve to match your capabilities as a vehicle. Increased Speed Provides +15% increase of movement instead of +5ft, Imp. Increased speed provides +30% increase, and Advanced Increased speed provide +50% increase.
*Special:* This feat may be taken as a Fast hero bonus feat.

*Armored Frame [Transformer]*
You were created with a more durable frame.
*Prereq:* BAB +1, Transformation special ability
*Benefit: *You gain a +4 Equipment bonus to Defense. This does not stack with other equipment bonuses to defense.

*Efficient Transformation [Transformer]*
You are able fit more into less space.
*Prereq:* Transformation special ability
*Benefit: *You may chose a vehicle form one size category smaller than your base form. This does not change your base form’s size category.

*Larger Transformation. [Transformer]*
You are able to do more with less.
*Prereq:* Transformation special ability
*Benefit:* You may choose a vehicle form one size category larger than your base form. This does not change your base form’s size category.

*Big Surprise, Little Package [Transformer]*
They are looking for cars. They are looking in the wrong places.
*Prereq; *Size Small, Transformation special ability
*Benefit: *Your non-base form may be of any mechanical or electronic device of your size category and does not have to be a vehicle.

*Beast Mode [Transformer]*
You have answered the call of the wild.
*Prereq: *Transformation special ability, Can only be taken at 1st level.
*Benefit: *Instead of choosing a vehicle for your alternate form, you instead choose a form of the Animal type that is of the same size as your base form and of equal or lower Challenge Rating. You may still only change your chosen animal form when you would gain a feat due to hit die. You transform into an average example of the animal. While in animal form you gain the Natural Armor bonus, Strength score, Dexterity score, Movement types and speeds, Natural Weapons, and any Special Qualities that do not derive a Save DC from Constitution. While in animal form you retain the ability to speak. Because your animal form may lack the appropriate appendages the GM may decide that cannot use certain skills, weapons, or equipment while in animal form.

*Fully Armed [Transformer]*
Sometimes civilian vehicles just aren’t enough
*Prereq:* One other Transformer feat, BAB +8, Transformation special ability
*Benefit:* You may now choose from military as well as civilian vehicles for your vehicle form. You are not automatically proficient with the weapons that may come with that form.
*Normal:* You may only choose civilian vehicles for your vehicle form. 
*Special:* This feat may be taken as a Strong hero bonus feat.

*Keen Senses [Transformer]*
You can sense the world just as well as any flesh and blood creature.
*Prereq:* Wis 15, Beast Mode, Transformation special ability
*Benefit:* You retain the senses of your animal form while in your base form.
*Special:* This feat may be taken as a Dedicated hero bonus feat.

*Faster Transformation [Transformer]*
Your Transformations are a blur to the naked eye.
*Prereq:* Transformation special ability
*Benefit: *You may Transform as a move action instead of a standard action.
*Special:* This feat may be taken as a Fast hero bonus feat.

*Crew Complement [Transformer]*
Some people would become suspicious of a moving vehicle without a driver. Luckily, you have that covered.
*Prereq: *Deceptive, Transformation special ability
*Benefit: *While in vehicle form, if you have no passengers in the appropriate positions (i.e. someone in the driver's seat in a civilian vehicle) you may project a hologram of a person that appears to performing the correct actions while active. This hologram is merely a projection of light and cannot leave the position it is being generated at (i.e. the driver cannot get out of the car, change seats, ect.)
*Special:* This feat may be taken as a Charismatic hero bonus feat.

*Advanced Crew Complement (Transformer)*
Your hologram is better than most.
*Prereq: *Crew Compartment.
*Benefit: *You can project the hologram up to (10ft. x Character Level) away from the vehicle. This is a 'solid' hologram, capable of manipulating its environment and communication, but it disappears at the first 'rough' handle-like having a bullet passing through it. The GM might also make you roll Concentration to maintain the hologram, depending of conditions such as fog, thick materials, comunication jamming and plain combat.
*Special:* This feat may be taken as a Charismatic hero bonus feat.

*Strafing Transformation [Transformer]*
You can strike in unexpected ways.
*Prereq:* Dexterity 13, Dodge, Mobility, Faster Transformation, Transformation special ability
*Special Prereq: *Spring Attack or Shot on the Run, You must meet the the prereq’s of whichever you are using.
*Benefit:* While in vehicle or animal form, you may spend an action point to transform into your normal form before your attack and transform back to your vehicle or animal form after your attack. You use the movement speed of your vehicle or animal form instead of your normal form.

*Body Shop*
Your understanding of how things work allows you to rebuild things in record time.
*Prereq:* Repair 10 ranks, Craft (mechanical or electronic) 5 ranks
*Benefit:* When making a Repair check to repair damage to a construct or living construct you repair an additional point of damage for every 2 points you exceed the check.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Two new Advanced Classes.

*THE NINJA*

Pre-Vanishing and Post-Vanishing definitions of 'Ninja' are as far apart as the Grand Canyon. The Post-Vanishing view of the Ninja is defines by the Hidden Villages and countless amounts of mystical clans spread all over.

Those from before The Vanishing (and an astonishingly large number of Post-Vanishing Humans and even Fictions) see them as poseurs, depending greatly upon their Chakra (or Ki, or whatever) powers to achieve victory.

A Ninja specializes on stealth and ambushes. A Ninja is a skilled infiltrator and silent assassin, saboteur and spy. A Ninja uses deception and theatrics.

A Ninja, by Pre-Vanishing definition, is that who practices Ninjitsu. Post-Vanishing, this is the name that some take, but don't flaunt-a True Ninja does not has to.

*Requirements*
Skills: Hide 6 ranks, Move Silently 6 ranks.
Feats: Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Combat Martial Arts

*Class Information*
Hit Die
The ninja gains 1d6 hit points per level.  The character’s Constitution modifier applies.

*Action Points*
The ninja gains a number of action points equal to 6 + half character level, rounded down every time she attains a new level in this class.

*Class Skills*
The ninja’s class skills are as follows.
Balance (Dex), Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Craft (Chemical) (Int), Disable Device (Int), Disguise (Cha), Escape Artist (Dex), Hide (Dex), Jump (Str), Knowledge (Earth and Life Sciences, Tactics, Theology and Philosophy) (Int), Listen (Wis), Move Silently (Dex), Profession (Wis), Read/Write Language (none), Sleight of Hand (Dex), Speak Language (none), Swim (Str), Tumble (Dex)
Skill Points at Each Level: 7 + Int modifier.

*Class Features*
The following features pertain to the Ninja Advanced Class.

*Living Weapon*
The ninja attacks with either fist interchangeably, or even with elbows, knees, and feet. This means that the ninja may even make unarmed strikes when his or her hands are full, and there is no such thing as an off-hand attack for a ninja striking unarmed.
The ninja also deals more damage with unarmed strikes. At 1st level, the ninja deals 1d6 points of damage with an unarmed strike. 
This is an increase to Combat Martial Arts damage; this has no effect on Brawl.

*Atemi Strike*
When an opponent is denied their Dex modifier to their AC, the ninja may make an attack with a light melee weapon, or any weapon which you could use with Weapon Finesse, including unarmed strike to a vital area to deal extra damage. This extra damage is +1d6 at 2nd level, it increases to +2d6 at 5th level and +3d6 at 8th level. Should the ninja score a critical hit with an atemi strike, this extra damage is not multiplied.
The ninja can not use this ability merely by flanking an opponent, they must either be flat-footed (unaware/unready for the attack), or otherwise unable to effectively defend themselves.
A ninja can not make an atemi strike that deals nonlethal damage with a weapon that normally deals lethal damage. If a weapon normally deals nonlethal damage (such as a Sap), then the atemi strike also deals nonlethal damage. A ninja may use his Combat Martial Arts/Living Weapon ability to make either lethal or nonlethal atemi strikes. The ninja must be considered "armed" to gain the benefits of this technique.

*Uncanny Stealth*
Ninjas learn to move quickly yet quietly.
At 4th level, a ninja no longer suffers the –5 penalty on Hide and Move Silently checks while moving at full speed.
At 7th level, a ninja suffers only a –10 penalty on Hide and Move Silently checks while running or charging (instead of the normal –20 penalty).

*Camouflage*
A ninja of 10th level or higher can use the Hide skill even if the terrain doesn’t grant cover or concealment as long as he is within 10 feet of some sort of shadow.
He cannot however, hide in his own shadow.

*Bonus Feats*
At 3rd, 6th, and 9th level, the ninja gets a bonus feat.  The bonus feat must be selected from the following list, and the ninja must meet all the prerequisites of the feat to select it.
Acrobatic, Advanced Combat Martial Arts, Alertness, Athletic, Blind-Fight, Combat Expertise, Combat Reflexes, Deceptive, Defensive Martial Arts, Exotic Weapon Proficiency, Improved Bluff, Improved Combat Martial Arts, Improved Combat Throw, Improved Disarm, Improved Initiative, Improved Trip, Low Profile, Nimble, Quick Draw, Spring Attack, Weapon Finesse;

TABLE 1-1: THE NINJA


		Code:
	

Level	BAB	Fort	Ref	Will	Special　	Def	Rep
1st	+0	+0	+2	+1	L. Weapon 1d6	+1	+0
2nd	+1	+0	+3	+2	AtemiStrike+1d6	+2	+0
3rd	+2	+1	+3	+2	Bonus Feat	+2	+0
4th	+3	+1	+4	+2	Un. St.(full)	+3	+0
5th	+3	+1	+4	+3	AtemiStrike+2d6	+4	+1
6th	+4	+2	+5	+3	Bonus Feat	+4	+1
7th	+5	+2	+5	+4	Un. St.(charge)	+5	+1
8th	+6	+2	+6	+4	AtemiStrike+3d6	+6	+1
9th	+6	+3	+6	+4	Bonus Feat	+6	+2
10th	+7	+3	+7	+5	Camouflage	+7	+2


(Like the description says, this AdvC represents Pre-Vanishing Ninjitsu practicioners. Technically, anybody who is a Ninja could take this Class-but if he starts getting Narutoverse Chakra abilities (Frankto Vinetti's 'Naruto D20' being a good resource), this Class might look moot next to them).



Otaku-
The obsessed. The passionate. The completely wacked-out fanboys/ fangirls. The Otaku is, put simply, a specialist, an expert, on all things fictional. Be it an Otaku who's specialty is Japanese Fiction, or the reclusive gun-nut who can name every firearm ever made by Colt by caliber and year made since 1875, an Otaku is your best friend...or worst nightmare, depending.

*Requirements:*
Pre-Vanishing Human Only
Skills: Knowledge, Fiction- 8 ranks

*Class Information*

_Hit Die:_ The Otaku gains 1d6 HP per level.
_Action Points:_ 4+ half the Otaku's level, per level, rounded down.
_Class Skills:_ Concentration (Con), Craft (Writing) (Int), Disable Device (Int), Knowledge (Fiction, Popular Culture, Tactics, Technology) (Int), Listen (Wis), Profession (Wis), Read/Write Language (none), Speak Language (none), Tumble (Dex)
Skill Points at Each Level: 15 + Int modifier.

*Class Features:*
Favorite Subject- At 1st level, the Otaku chooses one genre out of the following:
Japanese Culture (Anime, manga, etc.)
Millitary History (Weapons, Tactics, etc.)
Anything else the GM deems appropriate.

The Otaku gains a +5 bonus when dealing with this category (attack, defense, etc.)

Gandalf's Aprrentice- At 2nd level, the Otaku no longer suffers the -4 racial penalty to using magic. However, they keep their resistance to magic.

A Genius to Themself- At 4th level, the Otaku gains a +5 bonus to Knowledge, Fiction.

Weak Spots- At 5th level, the Otaku is able to spen two action points and a full-round action to determine the weakness of a particular Fiction.

Keep Your Friends Close...- At 7th level, the Otaku gets the "Judge Opponent" feat free.

I'm Learning as I Go- At 8th level, the Otaku gains the Feat "Weapon Focus" free, even if they do not meet the prerequisite Proficiency for the selected weapon.

Killing Blow- At 10th level, the Otaku may, when quipped with the weapon they have specialized in (see above) for 5 Action Points, once per encounter, may treat a successful attack as a Critical Hit.

Bonus Feats- At 3rd, 6th, and 9th level, the Otaku may select a Bonus Feat. 
The bonus feat must be selected from the following list, and the Otaku must meet all the prerequisites of the feat to select it.

Alertness, Alien Technology Proficiency, Athletic, Archaic Weapons Proficeincy, Educated, Deceptive, Defensive Martial Arts, Exotic Weapon Proficiency, Gearhead, Improved Initiative, Low Profile, Quick Draw, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Renown, Weapon Finesse.



		Code:
	

Level	BAB	Fort	Ref	Will	Special　	           Def	       Rep
1           0           0           0            +3        Fav. Subject   +0           0
2           +1         0           0            +3        Gan. Aprr.       +1           +1
3           +1         0           +1          +2        Bonus Feat      +1           +1
4           +1         0           +1          +2        Genius to Th.   +2           +1
5           +2         0           +1          +2        Weak Spots     +2           +2
6           +2         0           +1          +2        Bonus Feat      +3           +2
7           +2         0           +1          +2        Keep your...     +3           +2  
8           +3         0           +1          +2        Learning...       +4           +3
9           +3         0           +1          +2        Bonus Feat      +4           +3
10         +3         0           +1          +2        Killing Blow       +5           +3


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

.......All I can say is........this world is shaping up to be truly 'post-apocalyptic' in the Grecian sense, because the original meaning of 'apocalypse' for those who don't know was 'revelation' therefore 'post-apocalyptic' ......After Revelation.





			
				marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> Now there's a thought.
> 
> And since we're talking Transformers here...
> 
> The following race was designed by Obrysii and greatamericanfolkhero. Damn good adaptations.
> 
> _"Iron birds of fortune
> Adrift above the skies
> Cloudy revelations
> Unseen by naked eyes
> Flying tools of torment
> Will penetrate the sphere
> Erupt the rock of ages
> Bringing final fear."_
> *-'Instruments of Destruction', Animated Transformers OST.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *TRANSFORMERS*​
> 'Transformers' is the street name given in Coreline to the living robots from Cybertron. Valiant Autobots, Destructive Decepticons, and the occasional 'innocent bystander' (if one can call 'em THAT) Cybertronian, most have come to Earth looking for a new life.
> 
> They are as diverse as the regular human, and one thing is certain: they truly are more than meets the eye.
> 
> *RACIAL STATS:*
> 
> *Size:* Transformers can range in size from Small to Colossal, though they are generally in the Large to Gargantuan range. Their ability adjustments and base land speed are based on size.
> 
> *Ability Adjustments:*
> _Small:_ Str -4, Dex +8, Con +2,
> _Medium:_ Dex +4, Con +2,
> _Large:_ Str +4, Dex -2, Con +4
> _Huge:_ Str +8, Dex -4, Con +4
> _Gargantuan:_ Str +12, Dex -6, Con +6
> _Colossal:_ Str +16, Dex -8, Con +6
> 
> *Speed:*
> _Small:_ 20ft
> _Medium:_ 30ft
> _Large:_ 40ft
> _Huge:_ 50ft
> _Gargantuan:_ 60ft
> _Colossal:_ 70ft
> 
> *Type: Construct (Living construct) *
> As living Machines Transformers combine aspects of both constructs and living creatures, as detailed below.
> 
> A living construct derives its Hit Dice, base attack bonus progression, saving throws, and skill points from the class it selects.
> Unlike other constructs, a living construct has a Constitution score. A living construct does not gain bonus hit points by size but gains (or loses) bonus hit points through a Constitution bonus (or penalty) as with other living creatures.
> Unlike other constructs, a living construct does not have darkvision. Unlike other living constructs, a Cybertronian does have low-light vision.
> Unlike other constructs, a living construct is not immune to mind-influencing effects.
> Immunity to poison, sleep effects, paralysis, disease, nausea, fatigue, exhaustion, and energy drain.
> A living construct cannot heal damage naturally.
> Unlike other constructs, living constructs are subject to critical hits, effects requiring a Fort save, death from massive damage, nonlethal damage, stunning, ability damage, ability drain, and death effects or necromancy effects.
> Unlike other constructs, a living construct can use the run action.
> Living constructs can be affected by spells that target living creatures as well as by those that target constructs. Damage dealt to a living construct can be healed by a cure light wounds spell or a repair light damage spell, for example, and a living construct is vulnerable to a harm spell. However, spells from the healing subschool provide only half effect to a living construct.
> A living construct responds slightly differently from other living creatures when reduced to 0 hit points. A living construct with 0 hit points is disabled, just like a living creature. He can only take a single move action or standard action in each round, but strenuous activity does not risk further injury. When his hit points are less than 0 and greater than -10, a living construct is inert. He is unconscious and helpless, and he cannot perform any actions. However, an inert living construct does not lose additional hit points unless more damage is dealt to him, as with a living creature that is stable.
> Can be raised or resurrected.
> Does not need to eat, sleep, or breathe, but can still benefit from the effects of consumable spells and magic items such as heroes' feast and potions.
> Does not need to sleep, but must rest for 8 hours before preparing spells.
> Cybertronians can be repaired using the Repair skill. A successful Repair check (DC 30) heals 1d10 points of damage, and each check represents 1 hour of work. A Cybertronian may make the repair check on themselves.
> 
> *Spark:* Transformers have been imbued with life by the AllSpark. This gives them, in effect, a 'soul' or spirit. They can master powers of Arcane, Divine, or Psionic origin just as easily as any other life form.




........the primary objects of worship for Cybertronian acolytes or clerics being of course their creator, Primus, or the demiurge known as Oracle/Vector Sigma. Decepticons are, as ever, an exception to the rule......Some particularly twisted sparks (Galvatron, perhaps) pay homage to an entity referred to informally as 'the _other_ devourer of worlds'......Unicron.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Bumping this. Dreadfully sorry about the lack of activity on this particular thread.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Again, dreadfully (DREADFULLY) sorry for lack of posts. But here is something I hope helps.

For the sake of advancing this thread, I'll post something random and crazy (this whole setting is built upon them, anycase). In this case, how has Coreline changed the life of a random Fiction character. No character stats (although any help making them would be welcome), just backstory.

(P.S.: Seen 'GSD' up to Episode 46, and I really didn't liked how they offed her. I mean, yeah, it might have had to happen, but I just didn't liked it).


*-EXCERPT TAKEN FROM 'ROLLING STONE' MAGAZINE, NOVEMBER 2007.-*

_Under the arc of a weather stain boards
Ancient goblins, and warlords,
Come out the ground, not making a sound,
The smell of death is all around,
And the night when the cold wind blows
No one cares, nobody knows.

I dont want to be buried in a pet sematary
I dont want to live my life again,
I dont want to be buried in a pet sematary
I dont want to live my life again._
-*'Pet Sematary', The Ramones.*

If you turned on the radio in the last few weeks and thought you heard Lacus Clyne singing these lyrics, you are not hallucinating. But neither are you hitting the target.

Meer Campbell's latest album, '180-Degree Turn', is full of covers such as Styx's 'Renegade', The Ramones' 'Pet Sematary' and 'I Wanna Be Sedated', REO Speedwagon's 'Back On The Road Again', Alice Cooper's 'Welcome To My Nightmare' and Ozzy Osbourne's 'Shot In The Dark'. The reason for such a varied, insane collection?

_"I'm waving this good-bye."_, Campbell says, referring to her current resemblance to the 'Princess', _"And this is my way of saying: 'hey, I like old, Pre-Vanishing songs too. They're damn better'."_

Following her assassination attempt on the LaGrange Colonies five months ago, Campbell went undergound, so to say, reappearing last month on New York's famous CBGB's with a 'Tribute to The Ramones' concert that was a massive hit.

Campbell says she has 'stopped being cute' and her following records will be inspired by Pre-Vanishing rock-punk bands...




*COVER TO 'MEER CAMPBELL: 180-DEGREE TURN'.*


----------



## Ravage_mk2

*Something I don't think we've touched on just yet..*

Fade in on a young man with a ponytail sitting before the desk of a gentleman wearing a business suit with the C.E.A initials...

"You're kidding right? You actually expect ME to go back to school just for being "underage"? I DO hope you know just who you're dealing with?
Cause if you don't, you're making a BIG mistake getting in my way....
Now, if you'll excuse me, a certain organisation has an appointment with a Death god..." the young man states as he prepares to leave.

"Ah yes, about that.... " the gentleman interrupts, a small smirk evident on his face.

"We've taken the liberty of confiscating your 'transportation' to such meetings, until such a time you've obtained, at the least, a High School graduation diploma."
the man adds. From the tone, it's quite clear he knows EXACTLY what this young man uses for 'transportation'.

The young man's eyes narrow dangerously.
"If you want to leave this room alive..." he starts.

"Oh please, not another death threat Mr. Maxwell. Your allies Misters Yui, Chang, Barton had a similar mindset.
Even Mr Winner, though quite agreeable with this entire situation, did mention that he couldn't keep a certain 3rd party in check should I decide to detain his machine." the gentleman once again interupts.

At this, the young man's face takes on a surprised look. "You actually tried this with Heero and LIVED!? I'm impressed"

"Actually, that was my former associate who handled his case. But let's cut to the crap as the younger generation would put it.
I have more people to see, and you have better things to do then argue with me. As it stands, you don't have a choice.
The C.E.A will provide the details for several institutions where you could potentially apply.
Some of them might actually return your machine sooner then you'd think...." the man responds once again in the same level voice he's had the entire time.

"If this is some sort of trap..."

"I know, I know, then the 'God of Death' will personally pay me a visit. Good day Mr Maxwell"

With that, Duo Maxwell left the room, and the next moment the man sinks in his seat, VERY relieved he didn't suffer the same fate as his collegue.

Fade out..

Excerpt from Coreline Education Association security video, date unknown.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

*crackle of mystic energies as a forcesphere cycling purple-green-blue, purple-green-blue materializes*


Well.

Glad I got out from under *that* crap-covered windmill, then........


Chernobyl is actually more experimental zone than hellpit those days, due to timely intervention of certain....associates of the UN:  


> MAAEGIO RAKK
> Large Outsider (chaos)
> Hit Dice: 9d12 (197 hp)
> Initiative: +2 (+2 Improved Initiative)
> Speed: 30 ft. Fly 50 ft. (clumsy)
> AC: 15 (-1 size, +4 natural)
> Attacks: Bite +4 melee, huge Scimitar +5 melee
> Damage: Bite 2d4 plus Necrovenom, huge Scimitar 2d8+4
> Face/Reach: 10 ft. by 10 ft./15 ft.
> Special Attacks: Necrovenom, Spell-like abilities
> Special Qualities: SR 11, Acid and Electricity immunity, Bestow Pseudonature, Psionics
> Saves: Fort +7, Ref +3, Will +9
> Abilities: Str 18, Dex 11, Con 17, Int 18, Wis 16, Cha 13
> Skills: Alchemy +6, Concentration +8, Decipher Script +5, Heal +7, Intimidate +9, Intuit Direction +5, Knowledge (arcana) +12, Knowledge (the planes) +13, Search +8, Sense Motive +10, Spellcraft +9, Use Magic Device +9
> Feats: Alertness, Combat Casting, Expertise, Hover, Improved Disarm, Improved Initiative, Improved Trip, Weapon Finesse (bite)
> ______________________________________
> Climate/Terrain: Any land and underground (Far Realm)
> Organization: Solitary, pair or study (3-5)
> Challenge Rating: 8
> Treasure: Double standard magic items
> Alignment: Usually neutral good
> Advancement: By character class
> 
> Maaegio RaKK (_mar-je-go rak_) are a race of ancient beings that long ago penetrated the boundaries of the Far Realm, and unlike Kaorti they are unharmed against the logic of reality. Maaegio RaKK thankfully are rarely evil, in fact they merely like to observe and study the mechanics of the planes. Most will greet non-pseudonatural beings with a friendly attitude, and those trapped within the madness of the Far Realm are often saved by them. Then they provide them with a somewhat surreal but safe sanctuary in which the rescued travellers can safely stay until the Maaegio RaKK can figure out a way for them to get to their destination. Most Maaegio RaKK will not tolerate hostility towards their kind, though they understand that most mortals might find them somewhat disturbing.
> Maaegio RaKK look mainly like a 10 ft. column of pale arms that writhe. From one side of them a massive raven-like wing and a bat-like wing protrude from the mass that form as a pair of wings. At the very top an 8ft long grey earth-worm-like neck protrudes, and ends with a horse-like skull with an emerald lodged in one empty eye-socket and a cowl of orange and black feathers on their crown. When they move their bodys twist from side to side in an unnatural fashion. Their voices are unusually benevolent, but a quiet metallic tone can be heard, as well as a muffled gravelly sound like a boot on shattered glass.
> Maaegio RaKK speak their own complex buzzing, clanging language composed of unliving sounds and animal-like noises. They also speak Common and Undercommon.




As in Switzerland, so in Russia.......


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Ravage_mk2 said:
			
		

> Fade in on a young man with a ponytail sitting before the desk of a gentleman wearing a business suit with the C.E.A initials...
> 
> "You're kidding right? You actually expect ME to go back to school just for being "underage"? I DO hope you know just who you're dealing with?
> Cause if you don't, you're making a BIG mistake getting in my way....
> Now, if you'll excuse me, a certain organisation has an appointment with a Death god..." the young man states as he prepares to leave.
> 
> "Ah yes, about that.... " the gentleman interrupts, a small smirk evident on his face.
> 
> "We've taken the liberty of confiscating your 'transportation' to such meetings, until such a time you've obtained, at the least, a High School graduation diploma."
> the man adds. From the tone, it's quite clear he knows EXACTLY what this young man uses for 'transportation'.
> 
> The young man's eyes narrow dangerously.
> "If you want to leave this room alive..." he starts.
> 
> "Oh please, not another death threat Mr. Maxwell. Your allies Misters Yui, Chang, Barton had a similar mindset.
> Even Mr Winner, though quite agreeable with this entire situation, did mention that he couldn't keep a certain 3rd party in check should I decide to detain his machine." the gentleman once again interupts.
> 
> At this, the young man's face takes on a surprised look. "You actually tried this with Heero and LIVED!? I'm impressed"
> 
> "Actually, that was my former associate who handled his case. But let's cut to the crap as the younger generation would put it.
> I have more people to see, and you have better things to do then argue with me. As it stands, you don't have a choice.
> The C.E.A will provide the details for several institutions where you could potentially apply.
> Some of them might actually return your machine sooner then you'd think...." the man responds once again in the same level voice he's had the entire time.
> 
> "If this is some sort of trap..."
> 
> "I know, I know, then the 'God of Death' will personally pay me a visit. Good day Mr Maxwell"
> 
> With that, Duo Maxwell left the room, and the next moment the man sinks in his seat, VERY relieved he didn't suffer the same fate as his collegue.
> 
> Fade out..
> 
> Excerpt from Coreline Education Association security video, date unknown.




For soem reason, I'm imagining Gregory House doing this 'interview'.


----------



## Ravage_mk2

Don't know this Gregory House person, but I'll take your word for it.

Aquarius, I think the HP of your outsider might be a tad off  9D12 + 9x3(27) would max out 135, and the average would be somewhere near half that.

As for the Coreline Education Association, or C.E.A, I kinda view them as one of the things trying to get some order back into the world.

Albeit the world of education.

I mean, ALOT of young people in Coreline ARE at the age where (high) school attendance is prefered/encouraged/required.
(depending on the various guidelines of pre-Hours)

As such, the C.E.A. is doing it's best to get any such Coreliner, this being any pre-vanishing, post-vanishing or fictional person/being/entity,
(hereafter refered to as Client) into a "suitable educational facility".(this definition tends to be quite relative, at least for some Clients)

Depending on how easy it is to contact a given client, the methods range from an official letter or telephone call which requests their attendance at a meeting/interview at the earliest convenience, to a "living" messenger that, hopefully, won't get killed, eaten, mauled or whatever before reaching, or while dealing with, the Client.

Sometimes, a more "forceful" method is needed, blackmail being a regrettable, but often effective, method to get the Client to show up, especially if you make sure to disrupt their regular agenda by doing so.

Not a risk free method of course, as hinted at by the "former associate" remark in the above interview. Not surprising really since the Client in question was an early Gundam Wing verse Heero Yui....

Pre and Post vanishing Clients tend to get assigned/choose to go to a "normal" (by Coreline standards anyway) (High) school, and are often the easiest Clients in general. Any magically capable Clients in this category get the choice of several extra institutions, as appropriate.

The Fictional Clients, on the other hand, are the equivalant to Pandora's box for this association. One never knows quite what to expect from the most of these Clients, and the varied level of education (or nigh utter lack of it) is often also an issue.

One alternate of Inuyasha, for example, got assigned to a Kindergarten due to his utter lack of present day education. Some C.E.A employees have started a betting pool for when he'll go ballistic. The fact that his Kagome showed him a bed of nails and telling him that IF he ends up wrecking the Kindergarten, she will repeatedly give him a close encounter with it IS improving the odds in his favor....

Another example would be the Client(s) with an "extra curricular activity", often of the "fighting some madman or evil force" category.(basicly most SR/RR pilots, Sentai/Rangers and Magical Girls/Boys)

While the C.E.A tries it's best to accomodate this...pastime, the WILL put their Clients' education as a 1st priority.

There are, of course, the exceptions to the rule.
Some Clients for example are educated to a level surpassing that of what would be the norm for their age.(and a couple of them surpass it by ALOT)
These fictions tend to skip a couple of classes, graduate early and in some cases are even hired as Teachers.

I'll get to covering one such C.E.A offered institution later.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

One of the most distinguishable differences between Anime and American Fictions where it comes to education (or rather, the student body) is the intra-student violence. While many Animes have had battles of rather severe caliber tearing the campus apart, and the students don't get much more than a lenghty reprimand and are forced to put back together what they broke (when the faculty seems to actually give a damn about what's going on), several American Fiction series dealt with 'peer pressure' and 'bullying' and 'pushing too far' and similar post-Columbine things (and what could have happened if they hadn't been stopped in the nick of time).

As such, a number of school principals and ruling bodies are divided: there are some who will not lift a finger unless the student is actually starting to drop in grades or something similar, while others will use any means necessary (including psionic scans and the like) to search for 'red flags' and keep them from turning into something worse (since they know that Coreline has an innumerable ammount of methods to make it worse).


----------



## Ravage_mk2

*I actually had a situation like that planned before that latest post Marco *

Fade in on a Headmaster's office, currently filled with reporters from several news media, both earthbased and otherwise.

"Headmaster, since the school year has only recently begun, do you expect any other incidents like the male student found outside the entrance to the Girl's dormitories, dressed up like a pig with a roasting spit nearby bearing the note: "the next pig will meet with this" ?" one of the reporters asked.

The headmaster, an older man with a gentle expression, let a small sigh.

"I just KNEW that would be the first question" he adds.

"As is traditional with any institution with seperate sleeping areas for either sex, there are always those who try sneaking into the other area, for whatever reason.
Unfortunately for this student, he must have run into one or more of the ladies of "Vandread" origins instead of the regular security personel.

I'm sure some of you know how, jaded, their knowledge and experiences regarding the male population is, which is a main reason why they're following several social and other classes dealing with that matter here at Stellvia.

While I must admit their methods are a tad, extreme, I'm quite certain people will think twice before trying to sneak in again. And it could have been much worse, they left it at a warning afterall" the Headmaster explains.

"So you're going to allow these women free reign?" another reporter asks.

"Certainly not, as with any other student, they are expected to abide by several rules and expectations that are standard here. Some of them are a little more lax in the privacy of their dorm rooms of course, but the students know that violating the rules can and at times WILL lead to being expelled. And remember that the male student in question broke those rules first." came the answer.

"Does this mean Stellvia sticks with it's established comments?" another voice piped up.

"Yes, Stellvia sticks to it's ethos that ANY student who passes the required entry exam will be allowed to study at this location. Issues like Old Type, New Type, Natural, Coordinator, even things like the age old Good vs Evil are expected to be left at the airlock. To make it crystal clear: as long as a student, regardless of their origins, abides by the rules, they'll have no problems as Stellvia." the Headmaster replies.

"Is this one of the reasons you've hired Lucrezia Noin as a teacher?" 

"Partially. A not insignificant number of our students stem from the various colonies. Several of them, as well as some teachers, have expressed interest in an expanded choice of the Flight class. To this end Miss Noin has been hired to deal with a number of the applications for "Mobile Suit" courses."

"About that Flight class, how does Stellvia stand on the criticism that students will be able to pilot spacecraft and, apparently, military grade robotic suits before they are old enough to legally drive a car?"

"The Flight class has, and no doubt will remain, a fixed part of the 1st year orientation schedule of Stellvia. Miss Noin's courses will not be available until at least a student's 2nd year."

Fade out as yet another set of questions is heading the Headmaster's way..


----------



## marcoasalazarm

The 'one such C.E.A. institution' you're gonna cover is Stellvia?

Cool.  That series has one of my most favorite Openings.

*EDIT:* Gregory House: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gregory_House . He might be a medic, but he's the only one I can see (right now) as ballsy enough to taunt Mr. 'God Of Death'.


----------



## Ravage_mk2

Unfortunately my knowledge of Stellvia is limited to the first 2 episodes x.x

Just haven't had any luck finding the eps.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Which is, in all honesty, more that what I have seen (the opening only-and a few AMVs).


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

Ravage_mk2 said:
			
		

> Aquarius, I think the HP of your outsider might be a tad off  9D12 + 9x3(27) would max out 135, and the average would be somewhere near half that.





Ripped off somebody else's statblock, but........*shrug*.



			
				Ravage_mk2 said:
			
		

> As for the Coreline Education Association, or C.E.A, I kinda view them as one of the things trying to get some order back into the world.
> 
> Albeit the world of education.
> 
> I mean, ALOT of young people in Coreline ARE at the age where (high) school attendance is prefered/encouraged/required.
> (depending on the various guidelines of pre-Hours)
> 
> As such, the C.E.A. is doing it's best to get any such Coreliner, this being any pre-vanishing, post-vanishing or fictional person/being/entity,
> (hereafter refered to as Client) into a "suitable educational facility".(this definition tends to be quite relative, at least for some Clients)
> 
> Depending on how easy it is to contact a given client, the methods range from an official letter or telephone call which requests their attendance at a meeting/interview at the earliest convenience, to a "living" messenger that, hopefully, won't get killed, eaten, mauled or whatever before reaching, or while dealing with, the Client.
> 
> Sometimes, a more "forceful" method is needed, blackmail being a regrettable, but often effective, method to get the Client to show up, especially if you make sure to disrupt their regular agenda by doing so.
> 
> Not a risk free method of course, as hinted at by the "former associate" remark in the above interview. Not surprising really since the Client in question was an early Gundam Wing verse Heero Yui....
> 
> Pre and Post vanishing Clients tend to get assigned/choose to go to a "normal" (by Coreline standards anyway) (High) school, and are often the easiest Clients in general. Any magically capable Clients in this category get the choice of several extra institutions, as appropriate.
> 
> The Fictional Clients, on the other hand, are the equivalant to Pandora's box for this association. One never knows quite what to expect from the most of these Clients, and the varied level of education (or nigh utter lack of it) is often also an issue.
> 
> One alternate of Inuyasha, for example, got assigned to a Kindergarten due to his utter lack of present day education. Some C.E.A employees have started a betting pool for when he'll go ballistic. The fact that his Kagome showed him a bed of nails and telling him that IF he ends up wrecking the Kindergarten, she will repeatedly give him a close encounter with it IS improving the odds in his favor....
> 
> Another example would be the Client(s) with an "extra curricular activity", often of the "fighting some madman or evil force" category.(basicly most SR/RR pilots, Sentai/Rangers and Magical Girls/Boys)
> 
> While the C.E.A tries it's best to accomodate this...pastime, the WILL put their Clients' education as a 1st priority.
> 
> There are, of course, the exceptions to the rule.
> Some Clients for example are educated to a level surpassing that of what would be the norm for their age.(and a couple of them surpass it by ALOT)
> These fictions tend to skip a couple of classes, graduate early and in some cases are even hired as Teachers.
> 
> I'll get to covering one such C.E.A offered institution later.





This........*shakehead* *HEADDESK* Jaw. Drop.

You'd think that the various Pokemon Leagues would devote a certain amount of attention to enforcing their exemption for Pokemon Journeys, wouldn't they? (Translation: violent expulsion if absolutely necessary.....which it is in most cases.)


----------



## Marker Mage

Well, since someone here is talking about the school system in Coreline, I thought I might as well mention an idea that I had posted to another Coreline topic that is relevant. My idea was of Ayumu "Osaka" Kasuga from Azumanga Daioh being in an area that's high in magic when she arrived in Coreline during the 23 hours. She instantly began to like magic and even tried copying one of the people she saw casting a spell. Her calmness, imagination, and amazing focus (she can stare at an eye floater while the whole classroom she's in is in chaos because of a cockroach) allowed her to cast the spell rather easily despite the chaos during the 23 hours. She was able to do during the 23 hours what most sorcerers were only able to do while practicing. The things that sorcerers spent half their life learning, opening their minds, forgetting what's going on around oneself, focusing only on the spell and nothing else, these things came naturally to Osaka. Some time after the 23 hours, she decided to follow Chiyo's advise and become a teacher. She of course decides to teach magic.

I've even come up with a few ideas of what kinds of things one can expect to happen in her classes.
1. She flies to the school by using a special enchanted item she made that looks like Chiyo's pigtails.
2. She becomes so focused on a lecture that she doesn't notice the fire alarm going off. The class leaves without her and she doesn't notice until she finishes her lecture and notices that she has been lecturing to a bunch of empty desks. Her first guess at what happened is that she accidentally teleported the whole class.
3. The class regularly takes bets on whether their teacher will actually be distracted from her lecture. Some of the students that bet that she will be distracted will go to rather great lengths to win the bet. They do have to follow a rule about not actually harming the teacher if they want to win the bet though. Most students think of it the in the same way that tourists think of getting a Buckingham Palace guard to move.
4. She often falls asleep during her classes.
5. The students occasionally debate about whether or not she's an alt because of how the anime she was from didn't have spellcasting in it.
6. She often gets complaints about how she doesn't punish any of her students for their disorderly conduct in her classes.
7. There are students that find her scary because of the rumors about her being the most powerful sorceress in Coreline and also because of her morbid sense of humor.

The Chiyo pigtails that she uses would be able to provide the wearer with the ability to fly, show the wearer's emotion (bonus to diplomacy and handle animal checks, but a penalty to bluff), and whenever one of the pair is moved, the other in the pair is moved (I'm sure players will find a way for that to be useful). I still don't trust myself enough to attempt to stat them out though.

Oh, and I thought of a possible adventure that would involve Osaka.
A student could get a hold of an older version of Osaka's Chiyo pigtails. Said Chiyo pigtails are evil intelligent items and are only able to be safely removed by the person who put them on. It's up to the PCs to help Osaka rescue her student and put an end to the pigtails' reign of terror. If they successfully rescue the student, Osaka will probably reward them with the newer version of her Chiyo pigtails.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*FOR ANYONE WHO IS INTERESTED:*

I am going to start a 5th-Level Campaign for Coreline. This Campaign will happen three years Post-Vanishing and will be located in Furinkan High (I'll tell you right now, the three mayor inspirations for it will be 'Ranma 1/2', 'Smallville' and 'Hogan's Heroes').

It's located at the following location:
http://forums.gleemax.com/showthread.php?p=13796256#post13796256


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Here's the Coreline adventures that are located in the Wizards threads.

They are (for now) classified in 'started/ended' and 'about to start/seeking players'.


ENDED/ALREADY STARTED:


-Coreline: Trouble At Bad Rock (during the 23 Hours, it was just a simple survival scenario). (one-shot)
http://forums.gleemax.com/showthread.php?t=849610 (Pre-Game AND Game Thread).

-Coreline: Silver Eyes, Sharp Teeth (2 Years Post-Vanishing, a search-and-destroy mission in Canada. Officially added the series 'Claymore' by Noihiro (sp?) Yagi to Coreline). (one-shot (high-level)).
http://forums.gleemax.com/showthread.php?t=896487 (Pre-Game).
http://forums.gleemax.com/showthread.php?t=898366 (Game Thread).

-Coreline: Furinkan High (3 Years Post-Vanishing, the life of a 'misfit' class (although less misfit than the Nerima Wrecking Crew's) in the biggest qualifier to 'Most Dangerous High School on Earth') (campaign started-still accepting new players).
http://forums.gleemax.com/showthread.php?t=923799 (Pre-Game Thread).
http://forums.gleemax.com/showthread.php?t=925370 (Episode 1).

-Coreline: Invisible Hands (set in 2010, a murder mistery that is now becoming ever more weirder-and more hostile) (Ongoing campaign, Octavian_5 GMs it).
http://forums.gleemax.com/showthread.php?t=912202
http://forums.gleemax.com/showthread.php?t=920911 (Episode 1).
http://forums.gleemax.com/showthread.php?t=925504 (Episode 2).


SCHEDULED TO START/SEEKING PLAYERS:

+CORELINE: CODEX LABS: CRACKED (by LtDeathsauce, and quoting him, 'Think Aliens meets SpaceHulk meets Doom meets 28 weeks later meets Rainbow-Six meets F.E.A.R. meets just about any monster/horror movie ever'). (Adventure still seeking players).
http://forums.gleemax.com/showthread.php?t=927710

+CORELINE: MISSING: ONE (1) BATTLESTAR (The Post-Vanishing maiden voyage of a refit Battlestar 'Galactica'-twists and turns to be exposed later, but expect capital-'W' War). (Campaign seeking players).
http://forums.gleemax.com/showthread.php?t=928172


----------



## Ravage_mk2

I'd figure the schools of Nightmare Campus and Bible Black wouldn't exactly be "safest school ever" material either.(especially if by some twist both schools ended up being the same one in Coreline.)

The C.E.A will have a guilt issue whenever they send someone to that place. Either they're sending lambs to the slaughter, or adding yet more wolves.

Working on a something for the "dungeon crawlers" among us, btw


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Problably those schools are closed. The CEA can't stop schools from having risks (and a LOT of risks at that), but what they CAN stop and probably will draw the line with is people getting killed/raped/whatever inside the campuses (hurt and beat to a pulp-that they might allow in a way).


----------



## Ravage_mk2

Yeah, they probably were.

I guess I got a bit carried away when I remember you wanted a "darker" mood.
Those 2 series (and stuff like em) were about the darkest school setups I could find.

It should be noted though, that the demons of Nightmare Campus (once they got a hold of themselves/found out what the gods were planning)
were trying their utmost to keep the gods from triggering the end of the world.(If I remember correctly, been a long while since I saw NC)

Of course, the C.E.A could use that/those location(s) for the utmost troublesome, dangerous, etc. (think stuff that'd even get thrown out of Furikan, scary, I know)

As could be expected, such a place might make an excellent.... "recruiting" site for certain projects/organisations.(project Hellsoldier for example, assuming those things aren't vat grown)

Though I'm not so sure a certain lord of the night with a taste for crimson fashion will be happy with "babysitting" potential members...

I can actually see that already during a big brawling session:

Said individual standing in a small open space between/surrounded by the various fighters.
"For whatever reason, my 'master' insists that I stop you vermin from killing each other"
*evil smirk*
"However... she didn't say anything about trying to stop you from killing ME... Anyone feeling lucky enough to try?"


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well, yeah, I like a darker mood. But I never liked Bible Black. I rented it just once and never did it again, so you can see how I feel for that one (and Nightmare Campus is the same).


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

Burma, on general overview, seemed to have come through the Hours more intact than most...........until Jack Hawksmoor and an Alt of V started recruiting in the superhuman communities of their respective countries for, shall we say 'garbage cleanup duty'. (their findings, of course, being ripped off of Wikipedia)  



(excuse the URL - appears to be from one of these crapheap Alts in which the Vanishing did _not_ occur, for whatever reason.  )


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Burma is in deep sh....


----------



## Ravage_mk2

*Etrian Fever...*

Boom town, that would probably be best for describing the town that appeared in South Amerika during the Hours.

People who compare pre-hours and post-hours maps will notice that the area around the town, (and a sizable section of the nearby rainforest) doesn't appear on most of the post-hours maps.

For some reason, the affected area seems to stop external methods of mapping it's interior.

And, for that very reason, Etria is a boom town. It's attracting explorers like moths to a flame.

Not just explorers though. When word got around that the forest expanse had as yet unknown compounds, scientific researchers also took interest(often hiring explorers to bring back the stuff)

Of course... the Yggdrasil Labyrinth doesn't yield it's prizes lightly...
Many exploring parties, or lone explorers(if one is foolish enough to solo..) have entered the Labyrinth... never to be seen again..

Or are they..?

Of interesting note, is that Etria was spared from most of the battle havoc of Etria.

The theorists are still not sure whether the effect that blocks out external mapping, and the one which ensured that Etria was effectively "neutral non combat" ground are part of the same phenomenon, or whether they are seperate, though overlapping, effects.

One name did stick for the 2nd effect: "Balancing Field"

Known traits of this field:

Anyone and anything over a given size gets shrunk down, operated vehicles seem to be one small exception, though robots, mobile suits and even beings like Zoids get shrunk down a couple of notches.
Details: Anything size Large or bigger gets shrunk down to Medium size, adjust stats as needed. Sentient beings (both organic and metalic) get shrunk down to Medium size, Small and smaller stay their size. Nonsentient equipment, gets shrunk down with their user, with a few key exceptions: Gundams, other Mobile Suits and other piloted robots seem, for all intents, to have been turned into stuff akin to a suit of armor (with built in weapons)

Weapon strength seems to have been likewise restricted, any weaponry not affected by the above mentioned affect(basicly anything military vehicle) don't function at all without the area. Weaponry on downsized robots and such HAVE had their damage output (greatly) reduced, or locked down.

Even non resized weapons seem to have gotten duller, weaker, or just not usable either while in the aura.

Not even beings which rely on internal abilities, rather then equipment, are unaffected. More then one martial arts user, magician and such had to learn the hard way that their stuff doesn't work like it used to.

Even physicly, new arrivals to Etria tend to feel weaker then they used to be.(everyone gets reduced to their lvl 1 stats, or the equivalant)

Those that leave Etria, however, tend to do so stronger, better equipped then they entered.
Improvements to either a being's abilities or equipment carries past the border of the balancing field.

This makes Etria an interesting training place, regardless of what you are.

Some people can't help wonder just what could be down in the depths of the labyrinth..
No one has ever reached the bottom yet, or if they have.. they didn't survive..

1st portion of what I've planned for the "dungeon crawlers"


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> Burma is in deep sh....



* * No, it isn't, _mi amigo_. The junta _bastardos_, however......*they are*.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

http://korinor.deviantart.com/art/Hitchhiker-s-Theory-16847077

What those from the HHGTTG-verses think of Coreline.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> http://korinor.deviantart.com/art/Hitchhiker-s-Theory-16847077
> 
> What those from the HHGTTG-verses think of Coreline.






Buh, wha?.....  


Also: Marvin's personality module is very obviously the key to theAnti-Life Equation, y'know, the whole depression thing going on.......hence why an emergency self destruct protocol needs to be installed ASAP.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> http://korinor.deviantart.com/art/Hitchhiker-s-Theory-16847077
> 
> What those from the HHGTTG-verses think of Coreline.






Buh, wha?.....  


Also: Marvin's personality module is very obviously the (or a) key to the 
Anti-Life Equation, y'know, the whole depression thing going on.......hence why an emergency self destruct protocol needs to be installed ASAP.

EDIT: *HEADDESK* Double. Post.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

I wonder if he'll actually be able to pry ANYTHING from Marvin-heck, Marvin might just make Darkseid's computer commit suicide!


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> I wonder if he'll actually be able to pry ANYTHING from Marvin-heck, Marvin might just make Darkseid's computer commit suicide!







Huh. Probably....



.....OTOH, further analysis of the file on the Anti-Life Equation reveals the entire thing.......good job we're seperated from this thing by perhaps one or two degrees of reality, at least so far: 







> loneliness + alienation + fear + despair + self-worth ÷ mockery ÷ condemnation ÷ misunderstanding x guilt x shame x failure x judgment n=y where y=hope and n=folly, love=lies, life=death, self=



(we do *not* want *quite* the entire thing on the interwebs 'round here, for damm obvious reasons *shudder*  )


----------



## Marker Mage

Aquarius Alodar said:
			
		

> (we do *not* want *quite* the entire thing on the interwebs 'round here, for damm obvious reasons *shudder*  )



It's already on the interwebs.

It just happens to only work on the emo.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

Marker Mage said:
			
		

> It's already on the interwebs.
> 
> It just happens to only work on the emo.






......Oh, _crap_. *headtable* I *_knew_* something powerful enough to generate the kind of quantum probabilty warp that resulted in the Mists of Worcester, would be able to finesse something like this, right?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well, thankfully, it hasn't.

And now, for you people...

_"Come on, baby,
Don't you wanna go?
Back to the same old place..."_

*SWEET HOME CHICAGO*​











Chicago visually remains the same, even if it was hit hard at several locations during the Hours.

Chicago's Post-Vanishing 'rebirth' involves two major things: art and robotics. Art-wise, Chicago has become a venue for musicians, the Mecca of Blues (especially with New Orleans being a battleground). Leading this are the Blues Brothers (see main Coreline thread). Many Blues-related clubs (legal and illegal) have popped up all over the city.

Robotics-wise, Pioneer Entertainment is to blame, in a fashion. Following a ratherr... *loud*... struggle for recognition of their rights, a large amount of Third-Type Androids emigrated to the city, and robotics firms within the area either started producing Third-Types (or 33-S Boomers) or give out 'Third' aftermarket packages (and it's needless to say that anti-robot factions love to raise hell on this town).

Crime on this town is also at an in-between. While violence, racketeering and illegal booze have skyrocketed, others (such as drug dealing) have plummeted, mostly thru the actions of already-settled organized crime (let's just say that the Chicago Mafia hates drug dealers and let's leave it at that).

*SAMPLE PRE-VANISHING LOCATIONS:*

*+NAVY PIER:* Thoroughly thrashed during a battle between the Chicago police and Nadiaverse Atlanteans, it is now on the road to full reconstruction and expansion.

*+LINCOLN PARK ZOO:* It has been expanded with multiple Fiction creature exhibitions. During the Hours, many animals escaped an even now not all of them have been captured.

*+SEARS TOWER:* Although the structure remains standing, the upper 20 floors were rendered uninhabitable during the Hours.

*+JOLIET PRISON:* Re-activated by the Illinois Department of Corrections to house 'unaugmented' criminals, it is currently undergoing major 'upgrades'.

*SAMPLE POST-VANISHING LOCATIONS:*

*+RICHARD E. DALEY SPACEPORT:* Located deep within Lake Michigan and connected to dry land on Evanston, its entry vectors are calculated to avoid getting in the way of Adler Planetarium's field of view.

*+'THE SPEAK-EASY':* Concealed somewhere deep inside Chicago's underground, it is *THE* 'Speak-Easy'-a gathering place for all of the illegal profiteers in the city.

*+ASAKURA AUTOMATED SYSTEMS, INC.:* Located in a simple warehouse on Calumet City, it is run by Dr. Ryuunosuke Asakura. Even if the man's mental health is at times questionable (for example, he's paid top dollar for use of his patents and he still lives in virtual poverty), he's nevertheless the mind behind the Third-Type Androids-and his large number of clients (and the clout they wield) has made him untouchable to all corporations.

*+GUNSMITH CATS:* Bounty hunters, police officers and all-around gun-nuts flock to this gun store. Rally Vincent has become the other 'go-to' for custom-made firearms in Chicago aside from Hakubi Customs, and it shows. Even Washu has joined forces on a handful of designs.
Do make yourself a favor and don't get *anywhere* near this store if you have a bounty on your head.

*SAMPLE NOTABLE FICTION CHARACTERS:*






*+AL CAPONE:* An 'idealized' version of him (looking like the real one with maybe some DeNiro showing through on his mannerisms), the man is hard-core Old-School Italian Mafia, brutal to his enemies, rewarding to those who have shown loyalty. The only vice he allows in his territory is booze, all other drugs (and dealers) are 'convinced' to do business elsewhere-usually with a barrage of Tommy Gun fire.






*+MICHAEL SCOFIELD:* This Alternate of him has, somehow, managed to become leader of the most powerful gang inside Joliet Prison and has actually *stopped* several break-out attempts by other inmates (whether he did so in order to be able to break out himself later on, nobody knows).






*+NAOMI ARMITAGE:* An Alternate of an unknown timeline (with classified files and who purposely dodges all questions about her past), she is in a position of power as the Assistant District Attorney of Chicago. She is still the 'Terror In Hot Pants' she has always been-but many an inmate in Joliet can tell you it's an act to catch you off-guard.






*+RALLY VINCENT:* Many Alternate versions of her live on this city, some who own gun stores, some who are full-time bounty hunters, some who are mercenaries and more than one who is a vigilante. Needless to say, this bunch can occasionally become a powderkeg, with more than one going into high-speed chases and gun battles to prove that they are *the* Rally Vincent.






*+BEAN BANDIT:* 'The Road Buster', a for-hire transporter that will transport anything, anywhere, anytime, for the right price. High-speed chases involving Bean have been the end of many a patrol car, and as such, many officers pull out all the stops whenever they see him.
With many a Bean Bandit Alternate who has sworn off transporting drugs (mainly thanks to Alternates of Rally Vincent), finding one who still hasn't done so is a 'hot item' in the Illinois underground-but even Bean is starting to admit that is becoming harder every day to do 'the biz' with many crazy cops, vigilantes and wanna-be's out there.






*+FRANK MARTIN:* If Bean Bandit is the symbol of one end of the 'transportation' business, Frank Martin is the other. Professional, cool under pressure and following his rules every step of the way, there are many stories about Martin-including one where Bandit challenged him to a race and Martin said no because 'drag racing wouldn't help his business'.
Needless to say, Bandit dislikes Martin A LOT.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> Well, thankfully, it hasn't.
> 
> And now, for you people...
> 
> _"Come on, baby,
> Don't you wanna go?
> Back to the same old place..."_
> 
> *SWEET HOME CHICAGO*​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Chicago visually remains the same, even if it was hit hard at several locations during the Hours.
> 
> Chicago's Post-Vanishing 'rebirth' involves two major things: art and robotics. Art-wise, Chicago has become a venue for musicians, the Mecca of Blues (especially with New Orleans being a battleground). Leading this are the Blues Brothers (see main Coreline thread). Many Blues-related clubs (legal and illegal) have popped up all over the city.
> 
> Robotics-wise, Pioneer Entertainment is to blame, in a fashion. Following a ratherr... *loud*... struggle for recognition of their rights, a large amount of Third-Type Androids emigrated to the city, and robotics firms within the area either started producing Third-Types (or 33-S Boomers) or give out 'Third' aftermarket packages (and it's needless to say that anti-robot factions love to raise hell on this town).
> 
> Crime on this town is also at an in-between. While violence, racketeering and illegal booze have skyrocketed, others (such as drug dealing) have plummeted, mostly thru the actions of already-settled organized crime (let's just say that the Chicago Mafia hates drug dealers and let's leave it at that).
> 
> *SAMPLE PRE-VANISHING LOCATIONS:*
> 
> *+NAVY PIER:* Thoroughly thrashed during a battle between the Chicago police and Nadiaverse Atlanteans, it is now on the road to full reconstruction and expansion.
> 
> *+LINCOLN PARK ZOO:* It has been expanded with multiple Fiction creature exhibitions. During the Hours, many animals escaped an even now not all of them have been captured.
> 
> *+SEARS TOWER:* Although the structure remains standing, the upper 20 floors were rendered uninhabitable during the Hours.
> 
> *+JOLIET PRISON:* Re-activated by the Illinois Department of Corrections to house 'unaugmented' criminals, it is currently undergoing major 'upgrades'.
> 
> *SAMPLE POST-VANISHING LOCATIONS:*
> 
> *+RICHARD E. DALEY SPACEPORT:* Located deep within Lake Michigan and connected to dry land on Evanston, its entry vectors are calculated to avoid getting in the way of Adler Planetarium's field of view.
> 
> *+'THE SPEAK-EASY':* Concealed somewhere deep inside Chicago's underground, it is *THE* 'Speak-Easy'-a gathering place for all of the illegal profiteers in the city.
> 
> *+ASAKURA AUTOMATED SYSTEMS, INC.:* Located in a simple warehouse on Calumet City, it is run by Dr. Ryuunosuke Asakura. Even if the man's mental health is at times questionable (for example, he's paid top dollar for use of his patents and he still lives in virtual poverty), he's nevertheless the mind behind the Third-Type Androids-and his large number of clients (and the clout they wield) has made him untouchable to all corporations.
> 
> *+GUNSMITH CATS:* Bounty hunters, police officers and all-around gun-nuts flock to this gun store. Rally Vincent has become the other 'go-to' for custom-made firearms in Chicago aside from Hakubi Customs, and it shows. Even Washu has joined forces on a handful of designs.
> Do make yourself a favor and don't get *anywhere* near this store if you have a bounty on your head.
> 
> *SAMPLE NOTABLE FICTION CHARACTERS:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *+NAOMI ARMITAGE:* An Alternate of an unknown timeline (with classified files and who purposely dodges all questions about her past), she is in a position of power as the Assistant District Attorney of Chicago. She is still the 'Terror In Hot Pants' she has always been-but many an inmate in Joliet can tell you it's an act to catch you off-guard.
> 
> [
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *+BEAN BANDIT:* 'The Road Buster', a for-hire transporter that will transport anything, anywhere, anytime, for the right price. High-speed chases involving Bean have been the end of many a patrol car, and as such, many officers pull out all the stops whenever they see him.
> With many a Bean Bandit Alternate who has sworn off transporting drugs (mainly thanks to Alternates of Rally Vincent), finding one who still hasn't done so is a 'hot item' in the Illinois underground-but even Bean is starting to admit that is becoming harder every day to do 'the biz' with many crazy cops, vigilantes and wanna-be's out there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *+FRANK MARTIN:* If Bean Bandit is the symbol of one end of the 'transportation' business, Frank Martin is the other. Professional, cool under pressure and following his rules every step of the way, there are many stories about Martin-including one where Bandit challenged him to a race and Martin said no because 'drag racing wouldn't help his business'.
> Needless to say, Bandit dislikes Martin A LOT.





Like I said much earlier(involving Galifreyian TARDISes' keys) Iain M Banks civilization ' La Cultura' to some........well, if Special Circumstances wants to know a thing (say, the details of that particular Alternate Armitage's origin or past, for WhateverTH reason) they might well rip it from her hemorrhaging brain and have done with.  (If you've forgotten, they are a  Kardashev Type III civilization, only an order of magnitude less powerful than Galifrey's Time Lords -  at best, a freaking _Dysonian_ civilisation. In short, Do Not Mess With.)



Bean Bandit and Frank Martin, though - nice contrast between anime and live action, there.


----------



## Marker Mage

We haven't come up with a description of what Jersey would be like yet, have we?

I would like to suggest the possibility of having it heavily influenced by the series Megas XLR. I'm talking about having it be a place filled with battles between giant monsters and mecha but most of the collateral damage happens to buildings that aren't important, conveniently empty, scheduled to be demolished anyway, or belong to POP TV. A place where mecha can be towed away and are basically treated like a car in regards to how most people and laws see them. A place that has Megas and Coop, and various alternates (including the evil Coop from the final episode) battling it out using attacks inspired by a mix of science fiction, anime, video games, and of course pay-per-view wrestling.

Megas XLR has taken giant robot fighting cartoons, and mixed in so many things from anime and movies. It has had magical girls, a sentai group, a scene heavily based on the final chase from Blues Brothers, and all kinds of other stuff. I seriously believe that version of Jersey would be quite similar to how the Coreline version of Jersey might turn out. Heck, the entire plot of the show seems like something that could easily occur in Coreline with relatively few changes (such as the giant robot coming from some random giant robot anime).

I'd also like to see someone try to stat out Megas with a list of random things that it might have at any one time due to Coop's constant modifications.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Something funny that Aquarius mentions Iain M. Banks on his post, because I just saw 'Hot Fuzz' again, this time with the 'Trivia' caption track.


Oh, well.

Some more stuff:

*BURN KIT.*






*SIZE:* Small.
*WEIGHT:* 3 lb.
*PURCHASE DC:* 7.

The Burn Kit is an extremely basic kit, available on any rest stop, hardware stop and supermarket. A Burn Kit acts like First Aid Kits but can only be used to help a dazed, unconscious or stunned character suffering from fire damage by making a Treat Injury check (DC 15). A Burn Kit can only be used once. Like a First Aid Kit, skill checks without a Burn Kit incur a -4 penalty.

*MANSTOPPER ROUNDS.*






*PURCHASE DC:* 6 (for box of 20 rounds).

These shotgun rounds have an increased stopping powder charge and tighter shot spread, increasing their stopping power to bestial numbers. When loaded, the Manstopper Rounds give +2 damage to the shotgun (so a 12-gauge would inflict 2d8+2 damage, for example) and raises Knockdown and Shotgun Catapult saves by +2.

*ELECTROMAGNETIC ROUNDS.*

*PURCHASE DC:* 8 (for a box of 20 rounds).

This ammunition is a series of rounds (or shotgun slugs) with an EMP capacitor caged inside a Titanium-rifled steel housing. Damage inflicted by a gun loaded with Electromagnetic Rounds is half-Ballistic, half-Electricity.


New Weapons:


*DAEWOO AR-702 'SHAKE-AND-BAKE'.*
*5.56mm Assault Rifle.*






Damage: 2d8.
Critical: 20.
Damage Type: Ballistic.
Range Increment: 70 ft.
Rate of Fire: S,A.
Magazine: 30 box.
Size: Large.
Weight: 6 lb.
Purchase DC: 18.
Restriction: Mil (+3).
*NOTES: * The 'Shake-And-Bake' comes equipped with an optic sight (+1 to attack rolls up to 30 feet). Autofire attacks are as normal, but covers a 20-foot by 20-foot square and all creatures on the targeted area must make a Reflex save (DC 10) or take the weapons' damage.

A South Korean design, the 'Shake-And-Bake' is so called because of its extremely lightweight design. While it allows for a larger amount of gear and ammo to be carried, it makes recoil during autofire a lot more uncontrollable (and it lacks compensation, because of 'budget constraints'). It has been described by a random soldier with this quote: 
_'Looks like Space Age, buckles like a bronco. One piece of advice: stick to bursts.'_

*COLT 'EP' SHOTGUN.*
*12-GAUGE DUAL-BARRELED PUMP-ACTION SHOTGUN.*





*Photo of the 'EP' and its canon user, Re-L Meyer.*

Damage: 2d8 (3d8).
Critical: 20.
Damage Type: Ballistic.
Range Increment: 40 ft.
Rate of Fire: Single.
Magazine: 14 Int.
Size: Large.
Weight: 12 lb.
Purchase DC: 20.
Restriction: Lic (+1).
*NOTES:* This shotgun always fires two bullets at the same time. As such, it always acts as if using the 'Double Tap' Feat (modified damage is in the parenthesis). Having the 'Double Tap' Feat does not grant any additional bonuses with this weapon. Both barrels draw from one same internal reserve, so shot types cannot be mixed.

With the catalogue name of 'Meyer', the 'E.P.' had its street name because 'it's the gun that chick from 'Ergo Proxy' uses'. Looking close enough to the Franchi SPAS-12 to almost merit a copyright infringement lawsuit, the 'E.P.' has a hot underground sale, especially because of its special 'double-tap' action which sends both rounds flying before one feels the recoil.

*NEW VEHICLE:*





*'Hoon' tank on Urban Pacification Exercise, Seattle, Washington. Photo taken August 3, 2005.*

*M1A5 'HOON' HEAVY BATTLE TANK.*

A Post-Vanishing 'heavy weapons' improvement on the M1A2 'Abrams', it was named after a Major that was stationed in Okinawa during the Hours and was post-humously awarded with the Medal of Honor for his leadership in regrouping what armed forces remained and rescuing civilians from the surrounding city. It is mostly deployed for defensive purposes on high-risk areas.

It is crewed by a driver, a gunner, a gun loader and a commander. It has three top hatches, one for the driver and two on the turret (the driver's position cannot be reached from the other positions, which are all in the turret). It takes a full-round action to enter a tank and another full-round action to start it moving. The 'Hoon' is four squares wide and six squares long. It provides full cover to its occupants.

This vehicle comes equipped with a tank cannon, two 30mm cannons (see Table 4-14, D20M pg. 126) and two M2HB heavy machine guns (see D20M, pg. 96), all in full turrets. It can also be equipped with missiles (Purchase DC 54 when so equipped). 

Crew: 4.
Passengers: 0.
Cargo: 476 lb.
Initiative: -4.
Maneuver: -4.
Top Speed: 70 (7).
Defense: 6.
Hardness: 20.
Hit Points: 64.
Size: Gargantuan.
Purchase DC: 50.
Restriction: Military (+3).


----------



## marcoasalazarm

I have been thinking of adding the Anime series 'Gatekeepers' to this setting. AEGIS (Alien Exterminating Global Intercept System) in this setting would have absorbed similar counterparts such as X-COM (eXtraterrestrial COMbat Unit, from the game series) and SHADO (Supreme Headquarters Alien Defence Organisation, from Gerry Anderson's 'UFO') and turned into a very powerful entity.

Now, if someone had any ideas of how to make the Gates...


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> I have been thinking of adding the Anime series 'Gatekeepers' to this setting. AEGIS (Alien Exterminating Global Intercept System) in this setting would have absorbed similar counterparts such as X-COM (eXtraterrestrial COMbat Unit, from the game series) and SHADO (Supreme Headquarters Alien Defence Organisation, from Gerry Anderson's 'UFO') and turned into a very powerful entity.
> 
> Now, if someone had any ideas of how to make the Gates...





My idea-engine is running on empty recently. Define 'powerful'. Certainly not capable of taking on UNSF, given the power and capabilities of its Chief of Operations as an individual(running a research/mining complex in Saturnian orbit on the side gives quite a few options in that scenario) Or perhaps I'm mistaken with my thinking?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

'Powerful' as in, 'capable of taking with serious threats'. If they and the UNSC went into a fight, well, who would win would be up to the scenario proper, but at the very least AEGIS would give the UNSC a very bloody nose.

Search 'Gate Keepers' in Wikipedia if you want some more (although I have to say, it's a pretty shabby entry).

EDIT: Already made a Faction entry for AEGIS. I'll try and post it soon.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

NEW FACTION:






*ALIEN EXTERMINATING GLOBAL INTERCEPT SYSTEM (A.E.G.I.S.)​*

A supra-gubernamental organization dedicated to the localization and extermination of hostile extraterrestrial and extradimensional threats, AEGIS operates above the law-and most other factions.

*+AGENDA: *Detect, Intercept and Exterminate hostile extraterrestial and extradimensional threats, advise and coordinate local resources towards said goal when required.
*+STRUCTURE:* Intelligence-gathering, advising and direct-response group.
*+SYMBOL: *Half of a shield with a black background and gold trim, half on an atom structure and 'A.E.G.I.S.' in white running diagonally on the shield, with half of a globe on the right side.
*+MOST COMMON ALLEGIANCES:* AEGIS.
*+REQUISITION LIMIT:* 50 (Classified).

*OVERVIEW:*

Formed (in its home universe) in 1959 thru a secret (at the time) consortium, AEGIS was the response to the ever-more-real exposure that the 'foo fighters' were not only real, but desiring to do lots of harm. Using technology that (by terms of real Earth at the time) was incredibly advanced and recruiting 'GateKeepers' (people who could 'open gates' and draw energy from pocket dimensions and different planes), AEGIS soon grew beyond any boundaries set by local governments and obtained power enough to make their agents untouchable by the law (although they DID maintained a strict ethics code).

AEGIS (in its home universe) was disbanded at some point after 1969 and reformed as an underground organization, debreft of its power and much of its advancements, in the 80s. When the 'Invaders' came back in 2001, it took lots of guts, luck and sacrifice for the 21st-Century GateKeepers to win the fight. (Not surprisingly, the 60's GateKeepers, when they saw the 'GateKeepers 21' series and the fate that stood before them, were a lot less than thrilled).

In the madness of the 23 Hours and the aftermath, AEGIS approached the nation's governments and made the offer: to be placed as an agency again, with the same freedoms and powers it had in the 60s, in exchange of (slightly) easier breathing when it came to hostile aliens.

The governments accepted.

Even now, with the formation of the F-SWTI and many other agencies, AEGIS still holds a position of power because of its 'above-the-law' status (F-SWTI being essentially Interpol with a looser definition of 'excessive force', the Corporations sticking to their territories and the other agencies trying to hide the dagger) and large amounts of still-classified technology (AEGIS absorbed SHADO and X-COM soon after 'the offer').

Their ace in the hole remains being the 'GateKeepers'-not quite magical, not quite psionic, but easily replicating both kinds, GateKeepers are an odd variety.

Of course, many Factions stand against AEGIS, no matter how benevolent it is-not surprisingly, a good deal of them are alien-staffed (the agencys fault, putting 'Alien Exterminating' on the name), or are conspiracy theorists (like the AOH). The real surprise is that the Moon Kingdom truly dislikes AEGIS, going so far as to call a few Alternate Senshi that were recruited 'Traitors'.

It is also of note that AEGIS does NOT has a 'kill-all-aliens' agenda (and accepts aliens on its ranks), but it has a zero tolerance policy on hostile aliens, conspiracies and factions.

*STRUCTURE: *

AEGIS is structured in Branches, each with a clearly defined hierarchy. Each Branch if led by the Branch Leader, followed by the Executive Officer. Reporting to them are the Division Leaders and Team Leaders. Beneath them is all other personnel, arranged by seniority and security clearance (which, when possible, go hand-in-hand).

Each AEGIS Branch is divided in three Divisions: *Tactical* (Field Agents and combat vehicle pilots), *Technical* (Technicians and transport vehicle pilots) and *Intelligence* (Standard gathering, undercover agents and Internal Affairs as well as procurement of gear, contacts and whatnot).
AEGIS' 'Leitmotif' are the GateKeepers, which compose a large part of their 'empowered' membership (in comparison to more 'standard' powered agent types (mages, psions, cyborgs)). There are 20 5-member GK teams in constant active service, with several 'standby' GKs and a large amount of trainees. Members are occasionally swapped between Branches to promote cooperation. Whenever a task force is fielded, GK teams lead. If several GK teams are fielded, the team with most seniority leads.

Rumours abound of a 21st GK team. In reality, *'Team 21' *is AEGISspeak for their Black Ops group, which is completely split off from AEGIS, their agents recruited and trained clandestinely. Team 21 takes care of 'severe' problems with surgical strikes-and if any member is captured or killed, the official AEGIS statement is that they are unregistered GKs or vigilantes.

*BASES OF OPERATIONS*

Every base of operations is undercover, with a number of them performing some opeation to maintain as many operatives on the vicinity as possible. There are also many outposts, supply depots and safehouses located throughout Coreline. Even if numbered for the sake of identification, AEGIS tries to maintain descentralization.

*+00: New York City, USA:* Located in the Gramercy Park borough, the NYC Branch utilizes the many miles of abandoned subway tunnels for rapid deployment inside the city. It's also the only Faction that ventures into the Penitentiary sectors.

*+01: Berlin, Germany:* This is the only Branch with Alchemists in their staff. Located near the Berlin/Neo-Amestris border, this Branch's Intelligence division keeps tabs of the N-A military and an aliens living inside Neo-Amestris.

*+02: Shanghai, China:* Problems arise with this Branch because of the large amount of surveillance the remains of the Chinese Government have deployed. It is, however, given more leeway than other Factions because of 'past deeds' (it stopped a Cylon invasion, for one). It is the only Branch that doesn't uses GateKeepers, all potentials transported off-country.

*+03: London, Britain: *This base is located in one of the less 'Steampunked' districts, right under the Harlington-Straker Studios (a little 'leftover' from absorving SHADO).

*+04: Moscow, Russia: *Not unsurprisingly, the Moscow Branch is the one with the most numerous (and heavily armed) Tactical Division (since it has a large, hostile-filled area to cover). It is also the one with the most supernaturals on staff (Metuselahs and the like).

*+05: Paris, France: *Located under a music conservatory, it differs from other Branches in that its Technical Division is mostly composed from extraterrestrials (Fraals, Aleerin and otherS). A good deal of AEGIS technology has (at least) started on this unofficial 'Shop'.

*+06: Calcutta, India:* This Branch has the largest Intelligence division of them all, making it the unofficial 'Eye' of AEGIS.

*+07: Rome, Italy:* This Branch has had a few 'crashes' with Iscariot, and probably will in the future. It has the most heavily reinforced perimeter of them all, because of that.

*+08: Los Angeles, USA:* Located inside (and under) the old Fox Plaza building, it is also the location of the 'AEGIS Network', a security company that is one of AEGIS' major revenue bringers.

*+09: Pacific Ocean:* Located on an island (classified coordinates), the Pacific Ocean Branch is in charge of two things: Technology testing and docking facility for the 'Skydiver' submarines (attack subs with fighter-launching capabilities, another SHADO remnant).

*+10: Cairo, Egypt:* Not much is known about the Cairo Branch, and all AEGIS members just say it's a 'normal place' (not unsurprisingly, since Cairo is -for some reason- a low-activity area). Many conspiracy theorists believe that Cairo is the main training facility and headquarters of 'Team 21', but there is no evidence to support this claim (nor mysterious activity).

*+11: Tokyo, Japan:* This Branch is the one that most closely resembles the 'original' (60's) AEGIS, has the most poweful GateKeepers and is in the most contested location among several hostile Factions. Located under Tategami High School (an AEGIS-funded and staffed school), the Tokyo Branch has been known to field several vehicles and devices that, even if high-tech, look as if they were made in the 60's (and probably were). This has proven effective a few times before as both an element of surprise and a measure against hackers.

Conspiracy theorists also believe Tokyo Branch to be deeply involved with Team 21. Again, there is no evidence of this face.

*+12: Sydney, Australia:* The Sydney Branch has the biggest repository of X-COM weapons and equipment of them all. Most of the Tactical Division is also former X-COM personnel, and not unsurprisingly, a good deal of them dislikes taking orders from the GateKeepers.

*+MoonBase:* Not truly a Branch, but another 'souvenir' from SHADO, the Moonbase wields several long-range starfighters and cruisers and a hefty bunch of nuclear missiles. One of the chief reasons the Moon Kingdom is so hostile towards AEGIS (or so is believed) is that all it takes is one BRanch CO going nuts to turn the Kingdom into a nuclear wasteland.


*RESOURCES:*

AEGIS has access to high-tech weapons and equipment, drawing benefit from various patents and affiliated companies like the AEGIS Network. Standard-issue equipment for AEGIS agents is one sidearm or power focus device, communications device, AEGIS I.D. card and vehicle. Additional equipment-heavier weapons, armor, 'refinements' for the vehicle-can be requested n a case-by-case basis (and AEGIS will carefully assess the situation to see if the request is acceptable).
Team 21 agents are given a similar kit, but generally aiming for 'low profile' (no I.D. Card, a high-powered but not uncommon weapon, vehicles with no 'refinement' options, etc).

*INVOLVING THE HEROES:*

AEGIS (for its most part) is a 'goody-two-shoes' alien hunting agency. Think of X-COM or Torchwood with some 60's spy movie flashiness (well, maybe not *that* much) and super-powered agents and you'll get the gist of it.

If the heroes are to be opponents of AEGIS, the three ways it might happen are that:
A) The Heroes are part of an alien conspiracy (or have been framed to look that way),
B) The Heroes are actively against AEGIS (wanting retribution for some slight, reckoning for a hurt friend, etc),
C) The Heroes witness (or prevent) an attack by Team 21.
AEGIS is not an agency without the occasional rogue agent, as well, and what they take with them can attract other, more villainous Factions.

The Heroes might also be recuited by AEGIS, either because of their 'special skills' (training, powers) or (more probably) they are approached after they survive (and stop) an alien attack. They might be assigned to a specific Branch or remain mobile, going to whatever Branch needs it most at a given moment.

*USING AEGIS:*

The GM can use AEGIS as either an ally or an opponent.
With feelers out for any hostile aliens and conspiracies (as well as people who can combat them), it's not hard to guess that they might be interested in the heroes if they become involved with either.
If the heroes work for some other organization, AEGIS might have a file on them. If they are 'independent contractors', AEGIS will try in earnest to to recruit them (or at least warn them of the latest Big Bad that might be interested in offing them).
When it comes to Team 21, you're one of them or you're not. And if you're not, you might as well have a 'SILENCE ME' sign on your back.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*AEGIS EQUIPMENT.​*
As well as other equipment an AEGIS agent can acquire, the following equipment is given to him (or is available to him) by AEGIS.

















*AEGIS I.D.:* This seemingly innocuous I.D. card is made of a nanotech-infused 'Smart Paper', programmed with the specific biometrics of its carrier (heat signature, DNA, Bio-Energy readings). The AEGIS I.D. is completely copy-proof (all Forgery checks only create a visual duplicate, unaccepted by AEGIS scanners), is set to self-destruct if taken away from the user for more than 30 seconds, and has a 'warning signal' (if slid thru any credit card reader in the world, the ID alerts AEGIS Intelligence with the name and location of the Agent, to which the nearest Branch will deploy a Rapid Response Team).
Aside from that, it says in plain black-and-white that the Agent is exempt of any law, that assistance must be given when requested... and that the Agent has the responsibility to 'get out of dangerous situations'.

(*RULES:* The AEGIS I.D., aside from being 'forgery-proof', gives a +2 circumstance bonus on any Charisma-based skill checks. When the 'warning signal' is activated, the Rapid Response Team will arrive as soon as possible (minimum of 1d6 minutes). Lost or destroyed I.D. Cards can be replaced in 1d4 days).

Size: Diminutive.
Weight: -.
Purchase DC: 24 (Free to AEGIS Agents).
Restriction: Classified (+5).







*SHADO MOBILE:*

The 'warhorses' of the Supreme Headquarters Alien Defense Organization, even after it became AEGIS UK, these APCs are still fondly called 'SHADO Mobiles'. Lighter than a similarly-sized APC and very easy to transport by air, it is also easy to modify for specific mission requirements.
The SHADO Mobile's only flaws (or so experts say) is its absolute lack of weapons and an armor that has a hard time withstanding advanced weaponry (such as lasers), but it is one thing that AEGIS Technical is working on... and making wonders, apparently.

The SHADO Mobile is crewed by a driver and a technician, and features top and bottom emergency hatches as well as a main rear hatch. It takes a full-round action to start moving the SHADO Mobile. The SHADO Mobile is three squares wide and four squares long. It provides full cover to its occupants.

Crew: 2.
Passengers: 11.
Cargo: 325 lb.
Initiative: -2.
Maneuver: -2.
Top Speed: 62 (6).
Defense: 8.
Hardness: 10.
Hit Points: 48.
Size: Huge.
Purchase DC: 
Restriction: Military (+3).

The SHADO Mobile comnes equipped with the following:
*NPC Seal.
*
*Surface Surveillance Radar (Senses other vehicles and terrain features within 200 feet).
*Computer with Satellite link to AEGIS.
*Radio with Encryption Circuit.
*Integral Winch (13-ton capacity, 100 ft. line).

SHADO Mobiles modified for Command and Control/Sensors have the additional:
*Air Surveillance Radar (Senses other airborne vehicles within 3 miles).
*Commander's Console (with link to agent tracker system, medical readouts and Kill-Cams).
*UAV Bay (with one Predator UAV and portable control system).

SHADO Mobiles outfitted for Medical or Mechanical work have the additional:
*Medical Suite (all Treat Injuriy, Earth and Life Sciences & Craft (pharmaceutical) checks have a +5 bonus).
or
*Mechanical Suite (All Craft (Electrical and Mechanical) checks have a +5 bonus).
Both of these Suites reduce the Passenger Capacity to 6.







and others, upcoming...


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

Marco, I kind of need an answer here to this question that came up recently: Has CLULESS dropped the Blakeverse version of St. Louis on us, or not?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Never read any of the Anita Blake books myself (although chances are, yeah, CLULESS did). If anybody here wants to grab St. Louis and run along with it, I'm willing to accept anything they add.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Two New Vehicles:






*STINGRAY INDUSTRIES "FIREBEE" MINI-COPTER:*

Crew: 1.
Passengers: 0.
Cargo: 120 lbs.
Initiative: -4.
Maneuver: -4.
Top Speed: 210 (21).
Defense: 6.
Hardness: 5.
Hit Points: 28.
Size: Huge.
Purchase DC: 28.
Restriction: Licensed (+1).
*NOTES: *The 'Firebee' provides nine-tenths cover to the pilot (head and arms are exposed). It has an underside turret with capacity for one Huge-sized weapon. This turret covers front, left and right arcs and is equipped with a camera with IR view mode. The Purchase DC is for an unarmed 'Firebee'.

The 'Firebee' Mini-Copter is a Rapid Attack/Recon vehicle, designed for urban purposes. The 'Firebee' is capable of being collapsed to a more easy-to-transport size (one square wide and two squares long when collapsed, deployment & undeployment takes 2 full rounds). The 'Firebee' is a decent scout, but against its normal assigned target (Boomers) piloting one is a sure-fire suicide. BGCverse Fictions view 'Firebee' pilots with a pinch of respect and fear-since they have just got to be certifiably crazy, gutsy, or unlucky.

ADP (F-SWTI Section 8) normally outfits their 'Firebees' with GE M-134 Miniguns.

The 'Firebee' is 2 squares wide and 3 squares long.

*DIGGERS TECHNOLOGIES EM-1 AND -2.*

Crew: 1.
Passengers: 0.
Cargo: 60/70 lbs. (EM-1 and EM-2).
Initiative: -1.
Maneuver: +1.
Top Speed: 95 (9).
Defense: 9.
Hardness: 5.
Hit Points: 22.
Size: Large.
Purchase DC: 23/26 (EM-1 and -2, respectively).
Restriction: Licensed (+1).
*NOTES:* Neither the EM-1 or -2 give cover to their occupants.

The Ease of Movement-1 and -2 are small motorized all-terrain unicycles that can be made compact to carry around like a backpack and can carry an adventurer with ease. An integral gyroscope makes sure that there are no major 'accidents' concerning loss of balance.
The major difference between the EM-1 and EM-2 is that the EM-1 is a normal unicycle, while the EM-2 is a 'combo package' involving the unicycle (that is strapped to the user's back), and a pair of skates. This allows the EM-2 to carry more cargo or have a weapons installed (the EM-2 can have a Large-sized weapons installed, which fires over the user's shoulder).
The EM-1 is one square wide and 1 square long, while the EM-2 is one square wide and 2 squares long (with a Medium or Small-sized user strapped on).


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Bumping this. Any more ideas accepted.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> Bumping this. Any more ideas accepted.





Well, something typically....odd on the groups/organizations front just fell out of my brain: the Legion of Imagination. Their symbol? This.....only coloured...red.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*cue title theme* They are as fervently opposed to the presence on Earth of the AOH and their support groups as the AOH are dedicated to achieving their primary goal.....yes, they have attracted a certain...admiration... within the Culture presence in the Milky Way, and from certain sectors of the SWG's New Republic, before you ask.  How it got started? Let's just say for now, that the aftershocks of the 23 Hour War are still being felt in certain areas of the omniverse.    

More to come as I can think of it.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

I suppose that the Heroes are the sort of 'leaders' of the Legion?


I'm thinking of a way to add the Nightmare Syndicate (from the series 'Lost Universe') to this setting.
Imagine avatars of the Slayers' dark god, Dark Star, as a criminal syndicate. THAT is a scary picture.


----------



## Ravage_mk2

If this "Dark Star" entity is anything like the Phantasy Star series' Dark Force (or DarkFalz, to use it's PS1 name), then I can DEFINATELY see it as a problem.

Speaking about dark gods, as it so happens I had a slight..epiphany(spelling?)... regarding one potential location for that... or maybe that should be locations... After my latest session of the boardgame "Arkham Horror".

If you know the game, you can probably guess one part of that I'm planning


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

Marco: You suppose right, although Bennet and his associate partner, Suresh, take significantly less of a 'black ops' line than do, say, the KOTT.  Sylar, being the only noted incarnation of the guy to date, thankfully (from some points of view) arrived via Site Zero......the City of the Seven Hills, of course.......and was found DOA of a ........significant brain aneurysm.  Dark Star......means this just turned from post apocalyptic media into the kind of Terrascrew even *I* don't feel comfortable dealing with, so.....nope. 


(NB: Any emails you recieve with [Coreline] or similar in the subject should be treated as  communication regarding this thing, considering that I have a 'subscription' to this thread, but my college network policies *really* suck.) 


And yes, Ravage: your spelling is correct.


----------



## Ravage_mk2

Location: Arkham Asylum, interior.

Two guards are escorting what appears to be a new "resident" past the cells of several of Gotham City's more criminally insane inhabitants, before stopping before one bearing the name "Scarecrow"

"Yo 'Smiley', we got a surprise for ya. Seems this guy is about as crazy as you, so the docs figure you two will get along JUST fine..." one of the guards remarks as his charge is shoved though the now opened door before it's shut.

"My my my, leaving already... do I scare you that much? Let me out of this jacket and I'll show you REAL fear..." the Scarecrow taunts the guards as they leave.

"Their time will come...as for all of us... When HE returns and the world will tremble in terror.." the new arrival mutters, barely above a whisper.

"What was that?" the Scarecrow asks as he studies his new cellmate. A yellow 3 legged mark of sorts seemed to be painted on his face.

"They think....they're brave...hiding from their fears...." comes the louder reply.

"I agree. Oh what I wouldn't give to know what they are...." the fear fanatic responds.

"One fears his death at the hands of those residing here... The other, that certain details of his past come to light..." the new arrival answers.

"And how, pray tell, did you figure all that out?" came the sceptical assesment.

"I did not, but HE knows.... HIS majesty knows all our fears... occasionally HE deems us worthy to share this knowledge..." the new arrival still being somewhat cryptic.

"And does this lord have a name?"

"He has many.... The king in Yellow, the Whisperer in the Dark.... And one which must never be spoken aloud..." as his new cellmate said this, the Scarecrow leans closer.

Speaking so softly, that even he can barely make it out, he hears the name which would have driven lesser mortals insane.... *Hastur*


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*THE BETS.​*For some time past and for a long time to come, Asgard had the Bets. Nobody truly knows who put this particular ball to run (all stories on the street agree that it was a God, but change a lot-some say that it was Toltiir, God of Mischief, while others say that it was a Norn), but one thing that is sure is that they have not changed for the better.

In the beginning, it was just one Bet-to create the wildest changes in a universe thru the most innocuous modifications (making a character trip instead of jump, go left instead of right, watch a movie or a book they never saw, etc). They used minor, unintrusive timelines that the Yggdrasil computer (and the Offices) wouldn't care about (or were marked for 'rebooting' anycase).

Now, the Bets are divided. These are the most common:
**'The' Bet* (modify minor timelines in the wildest way possible, with either minor or major intrusion by those who Bet).
**'Love' Bet *(create a situation where one man/woman must choose from a group of potential love interests (situation differing from normal 'dating game' to -quite literal- 'gun to the head' moments). Occasionally, people are snatched and put in VR simulators for these means (don't REALLY want to kill anybody), and Urd (or at least a version of her) has reigned supreme.
To date, as well, only *one* person has *not* chosen anybody when in the sim).
**'Stranger In A Strange Land' Bet *(take one person chosen at random and place him in another universe, betting on how well he'll perform).
**'Running Man' Bet* (one person is picked at 'random' and put to run throughout the Multiverse (or one specific location, planet or country) while he's chased by super-powerd 'Stalkers'. A sadistic deathsport to say the least (since the 'Stalkers' have every possible way to win), the 'Running Man' is the most underground of all Bets-and so far, no Runner has survived).


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> *THE BETS.​*For some time past and for a long time to come, Asgard had the Bets. Nobody truly knows who put this particular ball to run (all stories on the street agree that it was a God, but change a lot-some say that it was Toltiir, God of Mischief, while others say that it was a Norn), but one thing that is sure is that they have not changed for the better.
> 
> In the beginning, it was just one Bet-to create the wildest changes in a universe thru the most innocuous modifications (making a character trip instead of jump, go left instead of right, watch a movie or a book they never saw, etc). They used minor, unintrusive timelines that the Yggdrasil computer (and the Offices) wouldn't care about (or were marked for 'rebooting' anycase).
> 
> Now, the Bets are divided. These are the most common:
> **'Stranger In A Strange Land' Bet *(take one person chosen at random and place him in another universe, betting on how well he'll perform).
> **'Running Man' Bet* (one person is picked at 'random' and put to run throughout the Multiverse (or one specific location, planet or country) while he's chased by super-powerd 'Stalkers'. A sadistic deathsport to say the least (since the 'Stalkers' have every possible way to win), the 'Running Man' is the most underground of all Bets-and so far, no Runner has survived).





_(take one person chosen at random and place him in another universe, betting on how well he'll perform)._

Assumedly, with appropriate mods put in beforehand in a.....discreet fashion if the timestream in question may not otherwise be survivable. (Wild Cards/28 Days, anyone?)


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Sometimes, yeah. A lot of times... no.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> Sometimes, yeah. A lot of times... no.





The example timestreams are both plagued w/epidemics of highly virulent viruses w/ considerable mortality rates - in Wild Cards' case, you get mutated into a metagenetic/ X-genetic style entity if you _do_ survive, sometimes - now, _that_ would be a problem, yeah?

*Por otra parte, Navidad feliz.*


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Likewise.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*Okinawa: Rising from the Ashes*






Location of Okinawa.





Pre-Vanishing Okinawa.

Okinawa is a city in, who'd have guessed, the Okinawa Prefecture. It ran the gauntlet during the 23 Hours and the events afterward, getting beaten to a pulp by Gojira 2000's rousing death match with Megaguirus (Which ended in a draw after Vortaak intervention whisked Megaguirus away, much to the confusion of both the giant dragonfly and her dinosaur opponent). The wasted ruins of the city quickly filled with the less savory Fiction species, and is said to be the nest of an alternate of Diva and her Chevaliers. One of the more sinister goings on in the ruined city was an experiment by rogue Gray to combine Chiropteran and Kaiju DNA. The result was a larger, stronger, reptilian chiropteran. If Diva hadn't figured out how to put these beasts under her will, they would have most assuredly wiped out the normal Chiropterans.

*Pre-Vanishing Locales*
*Okinawa City Hall:* The rusting hulk of this once grand building is now a "nest" for Diva, her Chevaliers, and many Chiropterans. Rough estimates based on Blackhawks fitted with thermal imaging cameras places around 150 Chiropterans and 70 Kaijopterans in the building's wreckage. Salvagers beware, for if you disturb them in your treasure hunts, you will be unwillingly drafted into Diva's cause. 
*Kadena Air Base:* This US Air Force base was a major bloodbath site. Since the Kaiju Defense Force couldn't reach the area in time, most of the aircraft were incinerated by Gojira 2000 on its furious rampage in search of Megaguirus. The primeval dragonfly herself had bedded up in the Asian University of Maryland University College ((UMUC for short)). The surrounding area was decimated by her hurricane-like wing blasts at Gojira, who responded in kind with crushing tail blows and radioactive breath. It would have been a quicker battle if Megaguirus hadn't previously juiced up on zaps by sticking her power-sucking stinger into an electrical plant. The casualties were enormous...the only survivors of the rumble was the 18th Wing. They weren't out of the woods either, however. While most of the crew of the Wing survived, their craft were devastated, leaving only 3 HH-60 Pave Hawks, 6 F-15 Eagles, and a single Lockheed P-3 Orion, all with malfunctioning radios from the aftershocks of Megaguirus' electronic scrambling waves. The survivors were left alone in the wreckage zone, forced to survive on what unspoiled MREs they had left. Then came the final death blow. In a repeat of the Vietnam flashbacks in the Blood+ anime, Chiropterans swarmed the base, ripping through the soldiers and ground crew as if they were tissue paper. Only three survived this ordeal, one of whom was infected with the Chiropteran genes and forced to be killed to let the other two live long enough to get evacuated. Few pre-Vanishing military disasters caused so much of an uproar as the Kadena Massacre.
*Southeast Botanical Gardens:* Once 100 acres of beauty, the Southeast Botanical Gardens are now 100 acres of horror. Giant fly-traps, monstrous spiders and scorpions, giant praying mantis, and natural (if you can call anything made by CLULESS natural)) chimeras in the lake that resemble sea dragons of old (in reality, genetic mixtures of the carp of the lake and the Avatar universe's unagi).

*Post-Vanishing Locations*
*Kadena Memorial Defense Barrier:* The public was so outraged by the Kadena Massacre that the Japanese Government was pressured into coming in and solving the problem of a potential Chiropteran outbreak. The solution was simple: put up a big wall...literally. The entire city of Okinawa is covered in a nearly impenetrable barrier reverse-engineered from the shield technology of old Imperial II-class Star Destroyers and implemented with Gray technology, magitech, and basically everything AND the kitchen sink. The only thing that would crack this egg would be some intense firepower from the slightly weaker inner field, and the military doesn't plan on letting Diva's Chevaliers get a hold of that kind of weaponry any time soon.

*Characters and Creatures*







Diva: One of those "Ultimate Evils" that is hard to forget once you met it head-on, Diva is one of the current two surviving Chiropteran Queens, the other being her sister Saya. The version of Diva that dwells in the city is the post-timeskip Diva, meaning that she is carrying two new Chiropteran Queens. Section 9 already has plans to bring Saya in to hit hard and fast as soon as the stork delivers and Diva's blood is no longer fatal to her sister. Diva is childishly sadistic, finding killing humans almost like a game, which makes her even more dangerous if she were to ever get out.





*Amshel Goldsmith:* One of Diva's Chevaliers, Amshel is also one of the most tricky. Most Asian countries have him on their watch list, since Amshel's shapeshifting escapade from the anime has been attempted in Coreline as well, with Amshel attempting to impersonate Motoko Kusanagi to exit the barrier. Amshel was furious to learn that Solomon had already abandoned his Chevalier duty and snuck away to join Section 9 before the barrier was even up. 





*James Ironside:* Ironside is fitting for this militant Chevalier with an armored Chiropteran form. A WWII survivor, James is one of the most dedicated of Chevaliers, considering Diva like his own mother. James can also before just as ruthless and sadistic as his "mom", and has more than once made futile attempts to use the Corpse Corps. to bust down the barrier.





*Nathan Mahler:* One of the more eccentric Chevaliers, Nathan is almost carefree despite the vicious surroundings. He is a theater lover, and often considers it without taste to kill an opponent without "the proper stage". He is loyal to Diva, but is oddly immune to Saya's blood. Most theorists (read: Otaku) believe that this may be due to Nathan actually first becoming a Chevalier under Diva's mother or a previous Queen rather than Diva herself.





*Chiropterans and Kaijopterans:* Chiropterans are the bloodthirsty beasts that are the heart of the reason Okinawa is blockaded. They kill without remorse, beasts that feast upon the red liquid of life to survive. Even worse are the Kaijopterans, experiments that are mentally unstable to the point of psychosis. Kaijopterans make no distinction between Chiropteran and human blood, and if left without their Queen's "leash", they slaughter endlessly until they feel they are happy with their death "art".







"If there's anywhere in the universe that can truly be called Hell, that wretched planet is it. Even I wouldn't claim that place."
-Tyber Zann

In Coreline, the Hollow world of Hueco Mundo is an entire planet near the edge of the Star Wars Galaxy's Unknown Regions, one half a hellish white desert, the other half a boiling sea. Few who have set foot on it have ever returned. Demons, devils, and the infamous Hollows dwell there, ruled over by the traitorous Shinigami Sōsuke Aizen, Gin Ichimaru, and Kaname Tōsen from the Arrancar fortress of Las Noches.

*Locations (All Post-Vanishing, for obvious reasons)*
*The Endless Desert:* Covering half of the planet, this white desert enshrouded in the darkness of eternal night and covered in trees and spires of quartz is the ultimate nightmare of any traveller. Hollows and fiends patrol its wastes looking for any shipwrecked people to feast upon.

*The Boiling Sea:* Heated by near endless thermal vents, this ocean covers the other half of Hueco Mundo, and is filled with amphibious and fishlike Hollows.

*Las Noches:* The fortress of the Arrancar and Rogue Shinigami, Las Noches is a massive domed building with spires around it. According to Hollows, it takes a total of three days just to get around the huge structure.

*Characters and Creatures*




*Hollows:* Varying widely from individual to individual aside from a common white mask, Hollows are darkened soulless beasts that roam Hueco Mundo. One ability all Hollows possess is the ability to rip a hole in the fabric of space and time to appear on any planet at any location. They prey upon other souls, who become Hollows in return. More powerful Hollows include the Gillian and Vasto Lorde Menos.





*Espada:* Ten elite Arrancar, the Espada are Aizen's personal warforce. Woe unto those who face the Espada, for they are intensely powerful, nearing the power of the Shinigami Captains.





*Neliel Tu Oderschvank:* Called Nel Tu for short, she is the only good Arrancar (albeit thanks to some amnesia). She has a childlike affection for Ichigo Kurosaki, and is likely to help anyone who might know a way to get her off of Hueco Mundo and to Earth. Nel's Zanpakuto has the ability to absorb powerful energy.


Nerima Prefecture, Japan






"And it was another perfectly normal day in Nerima. 




*CRASH* "PERVERT!" *WHAM*




Yup. Perfectly normal."

Nerima is the birthplace of Anime. As such, the number of aspiring manga-ka and anime studios there provided quite a serendipitous combination for CLULESS. Mere minutes into the hours, hundreds and thousands of Fictions had spread all over the town. Dizzy and confused, most of these fictions did what came naturally to them.

Fight.

Property values in Nerima one week after the Vanishing went down by an unprecedented 1400%.

*Pre Vanishing Locations:*

*Anime/Manga Studios*
After the Vanishing, the creation of new Anime and Manga (And, theoretically, new characters who could be brought into existance by CLULESS) was strictly controlled and regulated by the Department of Fiction Affairs in the Japanese Government. Because of most of the red tape involved in this process, as well as the _advancements_ required to contain possible new fictions who are considered dangerous, the look of an Anime Studio has slightly changed with the Vanishing.





*Pre Vanishing Studio*





*Post Vanishing Studio*

*Musashi University* 
Musashi University was one of those locations replaced during the Vanishing. Unfortunately for it, it occupied the same location CLULESS decided Furinkan High School was going to occupy. It no longer exists.

*High Schools:*
6 out of the 10 High Schools in Nerima were replaced with more fantasitical versions during the hours. These included Kolhotz High, St. Baccus School for Girls.


*Post Vanishing Locations:*

*Nekohanten:*





Nihao! What can Shampoo do to you?
(Mass Nosebleed)

The Nekohanten is as popular as ever. People can generally enjoy dinner and a show, as somehow or other something insane tends to happen before your meal ends. Wheither it's property destruction or a view of someone outeating a vacuum cleaner, it's never boring at the Nekohanten.

*Ucchans Okonomiyaki
*









What can I get for ya, sugar?

Ucchans is now a major chain spread throughout Japan. Boasting the best Okonomiyaki anywhere, each Ucchans is run by an alternate of Ukyo Kuonji herself, ensuring universal goodness. The Nerima Ucchans is slightly more sedate than the Nekohanten, but it is still Nerima after all, and the front wall of the store still has to be replaced every other week or so.

*Furinkan High School* 





*The New Principal:*




SHUUUUUULTZ!

Ah, Furinkan High. The Epicenter of the Insanity that is Nerima. Occupied by every member of the Nerima Wrecking Crew (Who can find it.) and policed by the newly appointed principal, Wilhelm Klink, this building has, by itself, increased the revenue of the Nerima Construction Agency (Now a multinational corporation) by over 3000%. Robert Hogan teaches one of the classes at Furinkan High, acting as an agent for the Goddess Relief Office. HE has recruited a team of students to help him keep the general damage level down to a minimum and to keep Nerima-ku itself from required collateral-damage inducing help for every minor mishap.

*The Saotome/Tendo Dojo, Home of the Saotome/Tendo Musabetsu Kakoto Ryu *





Sign out front: Tendo/Saotome Dojo. To challenge the master in savage combat, please go around back. Classes Available! Please inquire around back.

The newly combined Saotome/Tendo Schools of Anything Goes Martial Arts find a home in what used to be the Tendo Dojo. The compound has since been expanded to include several nearby building which have been torn down and new training halls (Incredibly Sturdy ones) have been erected. With the popularity of the show and the obvious interest by Pre-V’s who could not learn magic, the Saotome/Tendo School has a massive following, with Dojos in New York, Boston, LA, London, Beijing, Toronto, The Lagrange Colonies, and assorted other locales. The company which controls these dojo’s, Anything Goes Inc. is owned by the Tendo/Saotome family, and managed by CEO Nabiki Tendo. The compound is widely considered one of the safest places in Japan, as it has approximately 100 people in it who are 1st dan or higher in Muabetsu Kakoto at any given time (This would equate to a 5th or 6th dan in other martial arts) as well as the presence of the Saotome/Tendo family itself who could probably give most of the JSDF a run for their money. 

*Characters and Creatures*

Ranma and Akane Saotome:




“Wow. How was I EVER that dumb. It was so obvious you had the hots for me back then.”
“Hmph. Are you kidding, you haven’t taken your eyes off of me for more than 2 minutes at a time. Talk about clueless, baka.”
“Tomboy.”
-Ranma and Akane, upon observing Alternates of themselves at Furinkan.

Ranma and Akane Saotome (Age 34) run the Saotome/Tendo Dojo and hold the controlling interest in Anything Goes Inc. They live in the compound and give private classes to the best students of the school, handpicked by them. They have a daughter, Lia Saotome (16) and a son, Christian (12). Ranma still has his Curse of Jusenkyo, and Akane has a matching curse, changing to a boy. They also both seem to have the old Chinese curse “May you live in interesting times.”

Not much more ‘interesting’ than Post Vanishing Nerima. 

Widely regarded as the most powerful human martial artists in the world,  Ranma once fought Son Goku to a standstill, though a rematch was immediately vetoed by their wives as they had already leveled 3 mountains, sunk two islands, and caused over 150 million dollars in property damage.  

Lum Invader




Lum and her race appeared above Nerima during the hours. She still chases Ataru, and Ataru still chases everything with breasts and a pulse. They both now attend Furinkan High School. An attempt by the GRO to keep the destruction contained.

It fails, of course. 

Nabiki Tendo





Now CEO of Anything Goes Inc. Nabiki (35) has a lot of money and a lot of power. This is not a healthy combination to anyone on her bad side. She is, however, nostalgic of her high school days, and has been known to secretly provide support to her alternate who still attends Furinkan High.  With a massive network that extends globally and beyond, Nabiki Tendo is one of the most well-informed people on the planet. She has been known to leak out tidbits of this information for her own amusement or when it is needed. She has mellowed out a bit in the intervening years and is no longer obsessed to the point of madness with money. Her family comes first.

Especially since they hold a controlling interest in the company…


----------



## Rappy

Thanks for posting Okinawa and Hueco Mundo for me, Marco, but that will be no longer necessary. I am Raptorial..sort of..and have returned! Basically, the jest of it is that my old e-mail I used for my old account on here died, and my password was no longer recognized, so here I am.

*New Creature: Brine Brute*




These primeval beasts, similar to the Canadian Real fossil creature known as anomalocaris, are natives to the American Southwest. They usually lie dormant for indefinate amounts of time in the desert sands, but if an area is flooded, they will awaken and begin their age-old hunting routines. Brine brutes are quite dangerous to smaller boats, and many recreationists in Lake Powell have been devoured by these ambush monsters. While deadly in the water, once on land, brine brutes are somewhat sluggish.
*Brine Brute:* CR 2; Large vermin; HD 4d8+20; Hp 38; Mas 20; Init -1; Spd 15 ft., burrow 15 ft., swim 40 ft.; Defense 13, touch 8, flat-footed 13 (-1 size, -1 Dex, +5 natural); BAB +3; Grap +10; Atk +5 melee (1d8+3, claw) or +5 melee (2d6+3, tail slap); Full atk +5 melee (1d8+3, claw) or +5 melee (2d6+3, tail slap); FS 10 ft. by 10 ft.; Reach 5 ft.; SQ Amphibious, aquatic, darkvision 60 ft., improved grab, tremorsense 40 ft.; AL none; SV Fort +9, Ref +0. Will -1; AP 0; Rep +0; Str 17, Dex 9, Con 20, Int 0, Wis 7, Cha 6.
*Skills:* Climb +4, Hide +2, Listen +4, Spot -2, Swim +11.
*Feats:* None.

*Back to School: Fiction Schools Brief Overview*
Schools...elementaries, middle schools, high schools, colleges...Fictions tend to make really weird ones, and now a lot of students are forced to take part in weirder school activities than they could have ever imagined. Below are some Fiction schools and brief descriptions. Each entry gives a quote about the school, location, whether it merged with or replaced an already existing structure, and a brief description. NPCs will be handled in future Coreline Gazette articles.

*Whateley Academy*
"That Faerie Queen is a beauty in form and combat prowess...we were thoroughly and unmercifully defeated in combat."
-Sasuke Uchiha of the Hidden Leaf Village.
*Location:* Keene, New Hampshire, USA.
*Replaced or Merged:* Replaced.
*Pre-Vanishing Identity (If applicable by either replacement or merging):* Antioch University New England.
*Description:* Whateley is unique amongst most Fiction schools in that it caters to both spellcasters and superhero "mutants" within its walls. It is also the home of the "Champion force" a melded superhero consciousness that is granted to a single superhero known as the Champion, and is passed to his or her successor upon death. It is also often targeted by the various forms of feyfolk and elves as an impromptu place for reverence, since it is rumored the next Faerie Queen of 1,000 years dwells within its walls. It is also a hotspot for Arcanists who wish to harness her power for their own use (all of whom have gone home with either a new body, spell damage, bodily harm, or a combination of the three).

*Dimmsdale Elementary*
"You sure one kid did all that? It looks more like a superlaser and a heap of rancor dung fell to me."
-Han Solo
*Location:* Daly City, California, USA.
*Replaced or Merged:* No.
*Pre-Vanishing Identity (If applicable by either replacement or merging):* N/A
*Description:* Due to the sheer stupidity of one Timmy Turner, the whole city of Daly is a primal hellhole. The whole city is now a massive lake of what appears to be a tar, with many "islands" (actually the ruins of larger buildings now overgrown with vegetation) dotting its surface. In truth, the whole lake is the world's largest example of a terrestrial effluvium (although how it got that massive can only be speculated at), which makes even the seemingly safe islands a hazard as tsunami-sized pseudopods have more than once blasted from the surface to snatch unwary prey. The islands themselves are also primeval in appearance, brimming with mosses, ferns, and primitive plants, and inhabited by various giant invertebrate Fictions. It is also rumored that there is a secret glitterryll facility in one of the stable windowless buildings that has breathable air inside, and many smugglers have attempted to make the daring run across the effluvium swamp and braved testing many buildings for their non-effluvium-filledness to try to get a deal on the rare Star Wars Fiction spice.

*Xavier Institute for Higher Learning*
"Pffft, Whateley? Unless you're some sissy magician, don't go there. Make the right choice and go to X Mansion."
-Wolverine
*Location:* North Salem, New York, USA.
*Replaced or Merged:* No.
*Pre-Vanishing Identity (If applicable by either replacement or merging):* N/A.
*Description:* The Xavier Institute for Higher Learning, or X Mansion, is, of course, the home of the famous X-Men Fictions. It may be seen by some that Professor Xavier is somewhat picky, since he only picks Fictions and Reals that have developed the X-gene for applicants and no other superpowered Fictions or Reals. Maybe it is something he feels special about the X-gene, maybe he is snooty, maybe he has some secret plan..who can really say? The Institute also has a school rivalry with its neighbor to the South, Whateley Academy.

*Pokémon Battle Institute*
"We just had a guy walk out of that place with a GIANT WALKING BONSAI! How can you not be panicking?!"
-Ichigo Kurosaki
*Location:* Okinawa, Japan.
*Replaced or Merged:* Merged.
*Pre-Vanishing Identity (If applicable by either replacement or merging):* Kansai University. 
*Description:* Pokemon Battle Institute is considered by Anime Fictions to be the finest location for learning how to deal with those odd Fiction creatures known as Pokemon. It is a place where Gym Leaders in training, Pokemon Champions in training, and other students mingle amongst some of the most powerful Masters in the world. It also has a bad habit of needing the Fire Department a lot after more than one Dragonbreath attack has gone awry.

*Tandy Gardens High School*
"Well, you get used to weirdness when Anne is around. I mean, it isn't like Jason and I aren't used to the unnatural by n..is that a barfing smiley walking down the hall?"
-Robin Ericson
*Location:* Moss Bluff, Louisiana, USA.
*Replaced or Merged:* Replaced.
*Pre-Vanishing Identity (If applicable by either replacement or merging):* Moss Bluff Tractor Supply Store.
*Description:* Tandy Gardens is a Fiction school that tends to be..odd. There's really no other word that can describe a place where even the most spellcasty moments are considered mundane occurances, even by the Reals. The next Wotch in line and her companions are students here, and that usually means something is bound to go wrong sooner or later. The residents have gotten used to it. It is also only separated with the ferocious dragon, fiend, and zombie playground of the Lake Charles area by the Calcasieu River, and is school rivals with nearby Westlake High School (interestingly enough a reverse of the Wotch Fiction rival school Ekaltsew). The school also has the occassional Pixar and living emoticon Fictions wandering around (Due to Toy Story and Monsters Inc. Art Director Ralph Eggleston and Yahoo! co-founder David Filo both being alumni from Moss Bluff's high school from the Real times, Sam Houston). 

*Moperville*
"It's OVER 9,000!"
"Shut up."
-Random Otaku Real and Fiction Nanase Kitsune.
*Location:* Springfield, Illinois, USA.
*Replaced or Merged:* No.
*Pre-Vanishing Identity (If applicable by either replacement or merging):* N/A.
*Description:* Moperville is another one of those weird places. Here, however, superscience usually has the lead over magic in the freakometer. Aliens, transformative weaponry, and anime-style martial arts reign in this land, and craziness is a typical sight.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Rappy said:
			
		

> *Dimmsdale Elementary*
> "You sure one kid did all that? It looks more like a superlaser and a heap of rancor dung fell to me."
> -Han Solo
> *Location:* Daly City, California, USA.
> *Replaced or Merged:* No.
> *Pre-Vanishing Identity (If applicable by either replacement or merging):* N/A
> *Description:* Due to the sheer stupidity of one Timmy Turner, the whole city of Daly is a primal hellhole. The whole city is now a massive lake of what appears to be a tar, with many "islands" (actually the ruins of larger buildings now overgrown with vegetation) dotting its surface. In truth, the whole lake is the world's largest example of a terrestrial effluvium (although how it got that massive can only be speculated at), which makes even the seemingly safe islands a hazard as tsunami-sized pseudopods have more than once blasted from the surface to snatch unwary prey. The islands themselves are also primeval in appearance, brimming with mosses, ferns, and primitive plants, and inhabited by various giant invertebrate Fictions. It is also rumored that there is a secret glitterryll facility in one of the stable windowless buildings that has breathable air inside, and many smugglers have attempted to make the daring run across the effluvium swamp and braved testing many buildings for their non-effluvium-filledness to try to get a deal on the rare Star Wars Fiction spice.




Children, repeat after me:

*TIMMY TURNER MUSE *DIE*!!!!!!*


----------



## Rappy

Trust me when I say that NO ONE would have survived the blast he made, even himself with fairy aid. Anyway, do all the other schools look alright?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Yeah, they do. BTW, earlier on this thread there was a small discussion concerning the CEA (Coreline Education Authority). You might want to check it out.

Who knows, maybe it'll make good material for a new Faction write-up.


----------



## Rappy

I imagine that amongst them, Whately and the unwritten Hogwarts would say "screw authority". Elisabeth Carson and Albus Dumbledore don't seem like headmasters to "bow to the man", and both have enough cash and spellcasting/super power to deal with it easy-like.


----------



## Angel Black

May I add...





*Mutant Turtles:*
In the Pre-vanishing times there were a team made by a group of turtles that were antromorphized for a then unknown method.Time goes by and because they were among the humans they got vanish too, and somehow when they got back  there were hundreds of them.Some people claim that they are also fictions because they look too similar to the creatures of an old tv show, but the real true is still unknown.

RACIAL TRAITS:

- Pre-Vanishing: 

• Medium Size Humanoid (tortle)
• 30’ Movement
• Swim speed equals to land speed
• +8 Racial bonus on Swim checks
• +2 Natural Armor bonus to AC
• Turtle Power: 
 Can use a turtle power once a day at first level and once more per 3 HD.He learns a Turtle Power at first level and once more per 3 HD.

• Favored Class: Ninja

- Post-Vanishing:

They became a race.

Turtle Powers: 
A mutant turtle can spend his uses of turtle powers on one of this.Only one power can remain active at a time, and can turn off his current power at anytime.

• +1 fortitude saves for 10 minutes.
• +1 damage with melee weapons for 10 minutes.
• +2 to a skill for one hour.(can take this many times for different skills each time)
• +1 temporary hp per half his hd round down for 10 minutes.Minimum bonus granted:+1
• +1 attack with ranged weapons for 10 minutes.
• +10 ft speed one round.
• +4 Constitution checks made to hold your breath (bonus last 10 minutes)
• +1 dodge bonus for 10 minutes.
•  +1 morale bonus to attack and damage with one weapon for 10 minutes (can take this many times and no weapon can get more than +2 morale bonus this way)

Racial Feats:

Extra Turtle Power: it gives 3 uses of Turtle Powers a day.

Improved Natural Armor: +1 natural armor bonus to AC.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Looks cool. Thanks for the Race.


----------



## Rappy

It makes sense that you'd make the Mutant Ninja Turtles when you have a kappa for an avatar.    Anyway, I really like the d20 Modern book BLood and Vigilance...for superpowers. Its system of backgrounds and advanced classes, on the other hand, aren't really my cup of tea, so I have started making some advancements for occupations and AdCs/PrCs for Supers. The first few occupations and the Brick advanced class are on the way.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Rappy said:
			
		

> I imagine that amongst them, Whately and the unwritten Hogwarts would say "screw authority". Elisabeth Carson and Albus Dumbledore don't seem like headmasters to "bow to the man", and both have enough cash and spellcasting/super power to deal with it easy-like.



They're not ones to 'bow to the man', per se, but they DO know when to listen-and know when they're going too far with 'screw authority' (why do you think Klink is Furinkan's principal?).


----------



## Rappy

Indeed...well, at least for Dumbledore. Carson has more than once gone into pissing contests with government agents harassing her students, so there is a chance she might not be in the best favor with the School Officials of any organization. Anyway, here's the start of the Supers stuff. I will have occupations, the Avatar (not the anime kind...) advanced class, and the Informant prestige class later. Basically, this class is all brute force, not much else, so he 's not what you want for a variety character.

GM'S WARNING: Super classes can be some serious business...if you don't want to run a higher-powered showoff with your players, don't let them have this stuff in their arsenal.





*New Advanced Class: Brick* 
Bricks. The brutes of Supers, the guys that can lift trucks, smash concrete walls, bend steel...the muscle-men. It isn't uncommon for a Super team to have a Brick in its upper echelons (Superman of the Justice League, for instance. These Bricks, of course, need other advanced classes to bolster their..umm...lack of any features other than being a stone walled power-monkey), or an "Uber-grunt" in a villains group be a Brick (IE Juggernaut). All in all, Bricks can be nasty business. The fastest path into this advanced class is through the Strong hero advanced classes, but other paths are possible.





*Requirements*
To become a Brick, a character must fulfill the following criteria.
*BAB:* +3.
*Abilities:* Strength 18+, Constitution 16+.
*Feats:* Brawl, Improved Brawl, Power Attack.
*Talents:* The entire Ignore Hardness tree.

*Class Information*
The following information pertains to the Brick advanced class.

*Hite Die*
The Brick gains 1d12 hit points per level. The character's Constitution modifier applies.

*Action Points*
The Brick gains a number of action points equal to 6 + one-half his character level, rounded down, every time he attains a new level in this class.

*Class Skills*
The Brick's class skills are as follows.
Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), Profession (Wis), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), Swim (Str).

*Class Features*
The following features pertain to the Brick advanced class.

*Brute Strength* 
At 1st level, a Brick has a carrying capacity as if he was a Large-sized creature.

*DR*
At 2nd, 5th, and 8th levels, the Brick gains DR. On top of any natural or talent-based DRs, the Brick has DR 6/magic at 2nd level, which increases to 12/magic at 5th, and finally increases again to 24/magic at 8th level.

*Bonus Feats* 
At 3rd, 6th, and 9th level, the Brick gets a bonus feat. The bonus feat must be selected from the following list, and the Brick must meet all the prerequisites of the feat to select it.
Advanced Combat Martial Arts, Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Armor Proficiencies (Light, medium, heavy, and powered), Blind-Fight, Cleave, Combat Martial Arts, Combat Throw, Defensive Martial Arts, Endurance, Frightful Presence, Great Cleave, Great Fortitude, Heroic Surge, Improved Combat Martial Arts, Improved Damage Threshold, Improved Grapple, Improved Overrun, Nerve Pinch, Precise Strike, Renown, Toughness.

*Forceful Strength*
At 4th level, the Brick has a carrying capacity as if he was size Huge.

*Raw Strength*
At 7th level, the Brick has a carrying capacity as if he was size Gargantuan, and no longer suffers from medium encumbrance.

*Paragon Strength*
At 10th level, the Brick has a carrying capacity as if he was size Colossal, and no longer suffers speed loss from heavy encumbrance.





*New Advanced Class: Avatar* 
There are some superheroes and supervillains that gain their powers not from mutations, gadgets, or magic, but from a spirit that exists within them. These are the Avatars, supers that are either respected or envied by their peers. The most famous of the Avatar Fictions is   the Champion, a collected superhero force that can rival Superman in power ((doesn't hurt that it is usually part Brick)). Former Champions have included Miss Champion, the now headmistress of Whateley Academy Ms. Carson. The fastest path into this advanced class is through the Dedicated Hero class, though other paths are possible.





*Requirements*
To become an Avatar, a character must fulfill the following criteria.
*BAB:* +3.
*Abilities:* Wisdom 14+.
*Skills:* Knowledge (Arcane lore) 6 ranks, Sense Motive 6 ranks.
*Feats:* Attentive.

*Class Information*
The following information pertains to the Avatar advanced class.

*Hite Die*
The Avatar gains 1d8 hit points per level. The character's Constitution modifier applies.

*Action Points*
The Avatar gains a number of action points equal to 6 + one-half her character level, rounded down, every time she attains a new level in this class.

*Class Skills*
The Brick's class skills are as follows.
Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Computer Use (Int), Concentration (Con), Disguise (Cha), Diplomacy (Cha), Intimidate (Cha), Investigate (Int), Jump (Str), Knowledge (Arcane lore, earth and life sciences, history) (Int), Listen (Wis), Profession (Wis), Sense Motive (Wis), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), Swim (Str).

*Class Features*
The following features pertain to the Avatar advanced class.

*Inner Spirit* 
At 1st level, the Avatar has a spirit that comes to preside within herself for some reason. This trigger is deposited by the GM, and he may choose if the spirit is without question entered or may be rebuked. If the latter, the character may choose to make a Will save (DC 10 + the spirit's living class level; usually 20 for cases like the Faerie Queen and Champion Force) to rebuke the spirit and prevent its entry. The spirit is a (for the most part) harmless symbiotic being, providing power and protection in exchange for a mortal "house" to stay in. At the start, an Avatar may only have a single spirit. Even if the original Prime Spirit has since (if able) left the body or "died", the post-Avatar retains her previous genetic rewrite Body Template and other abilities of this class. An Avatar may choose to be "homeless" concerning spirits until she finds one she likes.

*Body Template*
When the 1st spirit (hereafter known as the Prime Spirit) enters the Avatar as a host, it will reform the body to its prime choosing. This change may be instantaneous or take months, it may be just some strengths and a costume, or a full species, age, even gender rewrite. The below table gives some examples of Prime Spirits (some such as Bast are already taken by Fictions but are given for completeness and basis for similar Prime Spirits).





*Spirit Commune*
At 2nd level, an Avatar gains the ability to commune with her inner spirit and let it "pilot" the nerves to allow special powers to flow forth. At 2nd level, this can only be done once a day, but the amount per day doubles every three levels. To perform a spirit commune, an Avatar must sit and focus for 2d6 rounds. The specific effect of a commune depends on the Prime Spirit (see examples above.)

*Bonus Feats* 
At 3rd, 6th, and 9th level, the Avatar gets a bonus feat. The bonus feat must be selected from the following list, and the Avatar must meet all the prerequisites of the feat to select it.
Advanced Combat Martial Arts, Agile Riposte, Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Armor Proficiency (Light), Blind-Fight, Combat Martial Arts, Combat Throw, Defensive Martial Arts, Dodge, Elusive Target, Endurance, Great Fortitude, Heroic Surge, Improved Combat Martial Arts, Improved Damage Threshold, Improved Grapple, Mobility, Precise Strike, Renown, Toughness, Trustworthy.

*Spirit Defense*
At 4th level, the Avatar can use her spirit as a mental shield. She gains a +4 bonus to saves against mind-affecting abilities, spells, equipment, and psionics.

*Spirit Sucker*
At 5th level, the Avatar can touch an unprotected spirit (one that is not in a body or some form of complete covering such as possessing an inanimate object without seams) and literally suck it into her body, allowing for a Secondary Spirit to exist alongside the prime. The Avatar may call upon that spirit in the commune and gains a further +4 bonus to saves against the various forms of mind-affecting, but does not gain the body template of the secondary spirit. 

*Spirit Possession*
At 7th level, the Avatar's spirit can be allowed to "full drive" its host's body, giving her powerful access. When the Prime Spirit goes into a mode of control, and may give knowledge, cast any spells, and cast any psionics it knew in life. The effect lasts for a number of rounds equal to 2d8 + the Avatar's class level, and may be stopped prematurely with a Will save (the same save amount as rebuking a spirit).

*Spirit Habitat*
At 8th level, the Avatar can sustain another spirit in her mind, maximizing the amount of spirits to 3. The Third Spirit gives the same bonuses as a Secondary Spirit.

*Paragon Strength*
At 10th level, the Avatar can call on her Prime Spirit to energize her in battle with near unstoppable power. Once per day, she may call upon the spirit to aid her in full-on combat strength. She is treated as 2 levels higher for the purposes of casting spells or psionics and gains DR 10/+3. The effect lasts the same number of rounds as her Spirit Possession special ability, and after it subsides, she is fatigued for the rest of the encounter.


----------



## Rappy

Avatar advanced class added to previous post.


----------



## Rappy

*NYPD Metahuman Prison Transport Vehicle*
The MPTV is, to be blunt, the ultimate "pimp my ride" job done to a tracked APC. These devices were originally designed by the New York Police Department, but many forces both law enforcement and military now use these behemoths. MPTVs are designed to be holding transports for supervillains and other high-powered no-gooders. The typical MPTV is manned by a SWAT team and while the base model carries no weaponry other than that of the SWAT members, there are some that are outfitted with various forms of gunnery. Despite all this, higher level Bricks busting out with their bare fists are not unheard of.

*Crew:* 4 (1 driver, 3 SWAT tactical snipers in Land Warrior armor [Strong hero 3/Fast hero 3/Soldier 3/Infiltrator 3] manning the defensive posts); *Pass.:* 7 (6 Medium-size or 2 Large prisoners plus 1 A.P.E. police robot with anti-power attachments); *Cargo:* 250 lb.; *Init.:* -4;* Man.:* -4; *Top Speed:* 65 (6); *Def.:* 6; *Hard.:* 15; *Hit Points:* 60; *Size:* G; *Purchase DC:* 45; *Rest.:* Res (+2).

*Typical Cargo Equipment:* 1d8 flash-bang grenades, 1d4 boxes of white phosphorous bullets, 1 TacMil sniper rifle.

*Special:* The brute of a machine is designed with heavy hitters in mind, and is considered to have DR 15/+3 and Cold, Fire, Electricity, and Acid Resistance 10. Any spellcasters or psions using spells or powers within the vehicle are considered 4 levels lower due to the Meta-breaks that are set up like wards in the carriage.


----------



## Rappy

Sorry to post-back to myself yet again, but it seems like I am creating things while people are off on holiday or something.   

*Whateley Academy: Supers, Spellcasters, and Psions, oh my!*






Keene, New Hampshire, location of Whateley





Post-Vanishing Whateley Academy pillar near the entrance, with the school motto engraved.

Whateley Academy is a unique school that caters to the less mundanes, both Fiction and Real, that have "mutations", magic, or psionics. It has a (normally) friendly rivalry with fellow Northeast USA super-school Xavier Institute of Higher Learning, a sort of competition to see whose school will get the more famous new-blood Real superhero churned out.

*Post-Vanishing Locales: A Brief Tour of Whateley*
*Kane Hall:* Kane Hall is the base of operations for the security team of Whateley, as well as a tower observatory and crime lab dedicated to paranormal-related crime scene investigations. The security of Whateley is certainly...odd...compared to most schools. Their team consists of former members of police forces and soldiers from anything from the SEALs to the SAS, and some weapons used by the "Crisis Team" are up to even some major Heavy Weapons Platforms. Then again, in a school where some students can shrug off an RPG-7 blast, you need all the help you can get...

*Laird Hall:* This building is the location of the martial arts class dojos and exercise classes. Out back is the athletics field. The athletics areas have some materials definitely designed with the workout needs of Bricks in mind.

*Shuster Hall:* The major hall, Shuster is also a multi-purpose building. It is the administration building, holds classrooms on the upper levels, and has a large glass dome connected to it that is Crystal Hall, the school cafeteria. 

*Dunn Hall:* Across from Shuster is Dunn, the hall that holds the campus infirmary and bioscience labs. Every new student is tested here to show their power "rankings" and various talents. There are rare cases in which new teachers might be tested there as well.

*Beck Hall:* This is basically the large library and internet server "parent" for all school computers. Beck Hall is filled with all kinds of books, including stores of arcane lore in a locked administrative area.

*Boy's Cottages:* Two of the cottages where students dwell are the boy's only cottages, Twain and Emerson, at the Northwest arm of the school complex from the Main Five Buildings. Emerson is the closest to the Main Five, and is the boy's cottage "normal zone", designated as the place for the easily passable as human students.

*Girl's Cottages:* Whitman and Dickinson are the two girl's cottages on the Northeast arm of the school. Dickinson is the girl wing's "normal zone".

*Co-ed Cottages:* Finally, there are the co-ed buildings, Melville, Poe, and Hawthorne. Melville cottage is the co-ed "normal zone". Poe is the "weird" cottage, designed for any students who have had major transformations in age, gender, and/or species by their initial powers arising, which has led some outside forces to consider the cottage be closed for segregating by mutation. Finally, Hawthorne is the cottage for individuals with mutations that render them dangerous to themselves and those around them, such as students made of living unstable chemicals and overpowering empaths that can cause intense emotions. The major talk of the school is Team Kimba, residents of Poe Cottage that have taken on more villains than some fully-trained supers have. Their numbers consist of various members in strength and power, some of which will be detailed here.

*Service Utilities:* Many security terminals of varying sensor powers dot the campus, as well as the flag pole itself having a tube system that will light up a different color depending on if there are visitors in the area. If red, all students that cannot pass for humans are supposed to hide from a potential danger and those that do look human fully hide their powers. If yellow, students with lesser mutations but not completely human may come out, but are best to be covered in case of danger. On a green day, all votes are off...students can fly, super-lift, blast energy, anything. The sewer system under the school needs regular maintainence due to the presence of unnatural creatures living there and the rare break-in chance. Finally, there is a service road around the entire grounds, usually actually used by rollerblade, skateboard, or jogging students since security rarely does anything with it.

*The Grove:* Right outside of campus is a wilderness area that is home to a local werewolf pack as well as the Grove, an ancient spot of ancient power. Inside all the Forces of Nature are at their fullest, and it is a land of treants, kitsune, tanuki, and fey alike. It is off-limits to all students save for a few select individuals such as members of Team Kimba.

*Characters and Creatures*
*Caitlin Bardue:* "Goddaughter" of Gunnery Sergeant Bardue, one of the heads of the heavy weapons range in Whateley, Caitlin is a student at Whateley, as well as a former employee. She was Erik Mahren, leader of the heavy weapons range and former Marine, until her older body "burned out", a ferocious and violent explosion that burned out her body and reformed it into a more metallic configuration. She is a 16-year old girl with eyes that appear to be steel discs inlaid with runes, and her hair is a metallic blue-black..literally, like fiber-optic cable. She is a sort of living metal-girl, and is an artificer. She also has a "little" problem: she must wear wards on her clothing or the light arcane electricity field around her body would increase and be fatal to anything within 15 feet of her.

*Hank Declan:* Born and raised in a military base, Hank Declan, super code name "Lancer", is the tactician and heavy hitter of Team Kimba. He is Brick-plus, with the typical Brick package of super-strength, near-invulnerability, and heavy hitting, as well as having a good head on his shoulders. He is also the boyfriend of Lily "Wallflower", a Junior Member of the S.T.A.R. League superheroes team.

*Jade Sinclair:* Another member of Team Kimba, due to odd circumstances, Jade is basically permanently stuck at age 11. She is a Regenerator, heavily regrowing even brain damage like she was never hurt without any adverse side effects, and can create shape-changeable spirits from herself. Her current number of spirit extensions can be up to 5, but there are some teachers that believe she can craft even more. She must "charge" them into some sort of object or a special-made human simulation she calls "Shroud", which the spirits will then animate and utilize. 

*Chou Lee:* Chou is a youthful Chinese girl burdened down by a destiny she never wanted. All her powers come from superior training by her sword, Destiny's Wave, which holds the spirit of an ancient Taoist warrior. By merging with the Tao, Chou can go toe to toe with even the nastiest villains. She does, however, have qualms about the fact that she is expected to sometimes face Evil AND Good to preserve the Balance. She also has the misfortune of being hunted by a Demon Lord.

*Faction 3:* A secret underground group (in more ways than one), Faction 3 is home to the "freaks" that want to finally have respect amongst the other students and the world despite their odd appearances. The leader of Faction 3 is Jade's boyfriend, the enigmatic half-gold dragon Thuban, an informant and master techie known as a Devisor.  

*The Outcasts:* Irrationally (for the most part) feared due to their looks by the other students, the best friends of Caitlin are the three students known as the Outcasts. Their leader is a boy named Jericho, who is blind but able to telepathically sense 360 degrees around himself and is a Devisor. A student that is listed as an "Ultraviolent" due to his unnatural rages caused by hatred toward his appearance, Razorback appears to be another reptilian, almost like a bipedal humanoid velociraptor with a spine ridge. Finally, there is diamondback, a rattlesnake-like naga. She is a mage as well as a fair melee combatant with her tail and a ranged combatant with her venomous spit like a cobra.

*Nichole Reilly:* Another Kimba that is codenamed Fey, Nichole "Nikki" Reillyy is the next Faerie Queen of the Sidhe. She is a potent spellcaster as well as a reasonable martial artist. The brilliant and comely elf redhead also has a permanent glamour around herself that has the effect of almost entrancing most males. She is also the unfortunate target of more than one paranormal who wants her power under their control.

*Tennyo:* Billie "Tennyo" Wilson is a 14-year old girl that is an exact clone of the Tenchi Muyo Fiction Ryoko...really embarrassing when the Fiction is also around places. Tennyo is considered a no-harass case in the school, since she can fly, create swords, is nearly indestructible, and can create a "death strike" that implodes a soul. With her own friends in Team Kimba, Tennyo can be funny, happy-go-lucky, albeit sometimes too high-strung, but in combat she is nearly a different creature, ferocious and untamed against her enemies.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Rappy said:
			
		

> *NYPD Metahuman Prison Transport Vehicle*
> The MPTV is, to be blunt, the ultimate "pimp my ride" job done to a tracked APC. These devices were originally designed by the New York Police Department, but many forces both law enforcement and military now use these behemoths. MPTVs are designed to be holding transports for supervillains and other high-powered no-gooders. The typical MPTV is manned by a SWAT team and while the base model carries no weaponry other than that of the SWAT members, there are some that are outfitted with various forms of gunnery. Despite all this, higher level Bricks busting out with their bare fists are not unheard of.
> 
> *Crew:* 4 (1 driver, 3 SWAT tactical snipers in Land Warrior armor [Strong hero 3/Fast hero 3/Soldier 3/Infiltrator 3] manning the defensive posts); *Pass.:* 7 (6 Medium-size or 2 Large prisoners plus 1 A.P.E. police robot with anti-power attachments); *Cargo:* 250 lb.; *Init.:* -4;* Man.:* -4; *Top Speed:* 65 (6); *Def.:* 6; *Hard.:* 15; *Hit Points:* 60; *Size:* G; *Purchase DC:* 45; *Rest.:* Res (+2).
> 
> *Typical Cargo Equipment:* 1d8 flash-bang grenades, 1d4 boxes of white phosphorous bullets, 1 TacMil sniper rifle.
> 
> *Special:* The brute of a machine is designed with heavy hitters in mind, and is considered to have DR 15/+3 and Cold, Fire, Electricity, and Acid Resistance 10. Any spellcasters or psions using spells or powers within the vehicle are considered 4 levels lower due to the Meta-breaks that are set up like wards in the carriage.





It's gonna see some use soon in upcoming adventures.


----------



## Rappy

The name is gleaned from Whateley Academy, but the stuff in the concept are all mine, other than the original premise of "mutant high-sec prison". I hope the fluff on some things aren't too wordy.    

*Detention Six: Dirty Little Secrets*

Map of Detention Six.





Detention Six Death's Heads...bad to the bone, and not too lenient.

A combination of hush-hush technology, alien knowhow, superhero gadgetry, and magic, Detention Six is a massive prison in a terraformed sealed and force-fielded dome on Mars. It is the holding spot for magical, psionic, and superpowered criminals, and is considered the top in its class. While many Coreline prisons have anti-super pieces in their facilities, some cases are deemed too sensitive to be kept on-planet. This is where Detention Six comes in. The complex is a bunch of very large individual dome buildings connected with huge tubes that can be used to ferry the equivalent of an army to each other complex. Each complex itself is a three-story building has typical things such as corridors, cells, mess halls, etc., each tailor-made for the specific building's design. The exception of this is the completely unique guard posts and Main Area.

*Post-Vanishing Locales*
*Main Area:* The main building of the prison complex, the oh so cleverly named Main Area houses the security mainframe, the sleeping quarters for the security, the various vehicles the security team utilizes, gadgets, weapons, and doodads, and the main office where the records of current and past convicts in the facility are housed. The building has enough wards on the outer shell to make an archmage have a heart attack out of fear, a telekinetic force field that could push off a nuke, and defense turrets that fire warheads with strength equivalent to three shells produced by an M-1 Abrams. 

*Mentalist Zone:* The Mentalist Zone is a specialist facility designed to keep high-level empaths and psions secured. Each cell is outfitted with a mental disruption beam that will fire a silent wave pattern that throws psionics off-kilter, rendering them useless. This "dirty little secret" of a device, despite being harmless to the physical condition of the inmates, could be seen as a psychological torture device. Hence why it's secret...you don't really want a protest that might let all your supervillains out.

*Guard Posts Alpha and Beta:* The two nodes of the security system, Guard Post Alpha and Guard Post Beta each house a 100-man security team and 2 Tempest-class mecha prepared to defend against a prison riot, if it ever actually happens.

*Main Prisoner Chambers:* This building houses all the "typical" supervillains in its many cells, the ones that don't need any specific special treatment to keep them under wraps beyond the wards and heavy-duty building materials (considered to have DR 18/+3). Most Bricks and masterminds are kept here. 

*Blast Zone:* The Blast Zone facility is designed to contain energy-slingers and other energy-utilizing villains with specially designed holding cells and an overall energy-hampering environment. Each room has a seperate energy design, such as the Hot Room (walls having fire immunity) defending against flamethrower villains, and the Canary's Cage (walls have sonic immunity) dealing with sound-based baddies.

*Sanctum of Horrors:* Demons, undead, Lovecraftian things that make your eyes bulge with fear and repulsion..that's what the Sanctum of Horrors deals with. Fictions that are unearthly and horrifying will find themselves in this gloomy complex if they are ever captured. The walls are made of pure alchemist's silver (courtesy of Neo-Amestris), enough to make any vampire or werewolf in the area think twice about testing the facility's strength, and the "fire sprinklers" in the roof are in truth remote-activated holy water dispensers.

*The Checkpoint:* The name for a pair buildings on the far side of the facility, the Checkpoint is where all ships leaving and arriving the facility are docked. The first of the two is Checkpoint Green. Vital supplies come through this area, as well as any new security entering or security going on vacation or discharged leaving. It is also the only way into the Main Area, save for a lesser known and well-defended underground tunnel from Guard Post Beta. The other complex is Checkpoint Red. A well-warded spot, Checkpoint Red is where all the prisoner transports land and give their cargo for depositing in the proper facilities. In case of a supervillain actually escaping from the energy-draining cuffs that are placed on super-prisoners, there is a controversial Plan B: a remote-control "override switch" that will open the airlock the ships come through, allowing the cold vacuum of space to enter and dispose of the villain. 

*Characters and Creatures:*
*Security Team Head Red:* The leader of Detention 6 Security, Red is an alternate of Jango Fett that wears a gadgeted red-and-white pauldroned ensemble of the Clone Wars ARC troopers instead of the bounty hunter's tricked-out silver Mandalorian armor. Despite being a force of the law, Red hasn't forgotten his hunter past, and tends to be "creative" with his security options (Read: It's more likely than not that there's a button that releases a piranha beetle swarm into your cell, so don't push it, pal).

*Juggernaut:* In a specially designed cell in the main prison area, you can find the X-Men mutant Juggernaut. Yes, the Brick Juggernaut. Kept in a movement-eliminating TK field, Juggernaut is basically in stasis until whenever his death sentence is..or until Magneto figures out some scheme to get him out.

*Death's Head:* A type of "robot" designed for the facility's security team, the Death's Head was designed to resemble the villainous metallic humanoid mutant Killbot. This wasn't easy, seeing as all the gadgeteers had to work on was memory after Billie "Tennyo" Wilson antimattered the Regenerator to atoms. Death's Heads are hulking bipeds, almost resembling 30-foot tall metal-plate humans, their faces redesigned to have an inhuman face of anger designed to be used as a fear tactic. Death's Head's usually carry mecha weapons, since they are actually large enough to utilize them. Despite their appearance of being robots, Death's Heads are actually more "dirty little secrets": vat grown metallic humanoids with "pre-programmed" instinct to obey Red and Red only, designed to be the pinnacle of humanoid strength and dexterity. They will only listen to other security members if Red gives them the A-OK on the security members in question, and are take no prisoners sort of security, killing without question on Red's orders. The only real danger to Death's Heads are magnetic superpowers and fire, but they are usually outfitted with force fields to nip that little issue in the bud. 
[Stats coming soon.]

*New Feat: Mechanical Weapons Proficiency*
*Prerequisites:* Size Huge or larger.
*Benefits:* You may wield mecha or vehicle weapons within your size without penalty.
*Normal:* Organic creatures cannot wield mecha or vehicle weapons.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

*Thundering, roaring echoes - as of a copper gong being struck - are heard, before a Carrier-type copper-coloured portal snaps into existance in midair. Out of it walks a guy around 23.*


Yup. *pullls out a palmtop and activates it, scrolling through the thread* Back in England through Spain by way of Metebelis Three. Now *there's* an interesting vacation.    .......*stares at the eighth-to-last entry*....The _frak_ you say. People _have_ been getting up to things.............at least while I've been away. So.....this looks good, but it doesn't seem to be detailed in practical terms. As in, this 'Detention Six' can hold what? Von Doom, maybe? I mean, if _Juggernaut's_ waiting it out in there.....you get the picture.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

I was thinking of one idea for the Post-Vanishing Timeline, an event that would be the American Nerima Riot (of sorts).

An army of DC comics characters (mostly Themisciran Amazons) going into the Authored Rage and turning 16 blocks of New York into a warzone. Later on, the explanation that is the Rage has people sympathizing a little-but many of the characters are believed to have:

http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/Main/RapeTheDog


----------



## Rappy

I second such a motion. Anyway, I will have more kaiju made later, but for now, I am honoring the master of claymation, the fabulous Ray Harryhausen, by giving life to some of his creations.

In continuation of the Godzillaverse beast Titanosaurus earlier, I bring more giant monster mayhem!





*Rhedosaurus*
In its own realm of the Fiction films _Beast from 20,000 Fathoms_ and _Planet of Dinosaurs_ and the Fiction comic book _Return to Mysterious Island_, Rhedosaurus was a hulking 40-foot king of the monitor lizards, nigh unstoppable against humanoids and even some other giant beasts. In Coreline, however, the population of Rhedosaurus in existence are relatively easy to deal with. This lies with the fact that the one substance that renders their heavy defenses helpless is quite common in modern militaries: nuclear weaponry. There are estimated to have been about 9 Rhedosaurus created by CLULESS, now dwindled to 5. One individual was crushed by Zilla Jr. when it attempted to attack NYC, another slain by the Justice League near Mt. Kilimanjaro, and a breeding pair was killed by a Kamacuras swarm in a battle for territory on Monster Island. The remaining 5 can be found in the following locations and status by current estimates:
KDF HQ; frozen in stasis field for study.
Papua New Guinea rainforests; healthy and doing the military's job of hunting down mutant humanoids and beasts.
Congo Jungle; considered a nuisance due to its depletion of elephant and Mokele-Mbembe populations.
Washington, DC; A younger individual that is being trained with some success by KDF to act as a "partner" to Zilla Jr. in monster fights.
Australian Outback; harassing the tassie tigers and other creaturefolk to no end. Might be cause for concern to humans in the future.

*Rhedosaurus:* CR 18?; Gargantuan animal; HD 17d8+34; Hp 110; Mas 15; Init +1 (Dex); Spd 40 ft., swim 30 ft.; Defense 24, touch 7, flat-footed 23 (-4 size, +1 Dex, +17 natural); BAB +12; Grap +30; Atk +14 melee (2d8+6, bite) or +14 melee (1d12+5, tail slam); Full atk +14 melee (2d8+6, bite) and +9 melee (3d6+3, 2 claws) or +14 melee (1d12+5, tail slam); FS 20 ft. by 20 ft.; Reach 15 ft.; SQ Darkvision 60 ft., DR 15/radiation, hold breath (10 x Con modifier), improved grab (bite), low-light vision, scent, swallow whole; AL none; SV Fort +12, Ref +11. Will +6; AP 0; Rep +0; Str 22, Dex 12, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 11.
*Skills:* Climb +17, Intimidate +8, Listen +7, Spot +13, Swim +17.
*Feats:* Cleave, Power Attack.
*Bonus Feats:* Rhedosaurus gets Power Attack and Cleave as bonus feats.
*Skills:* Rhedosaurus have a +6 bonus to Intimidate and Spot checks. Rhedosaurus have a +8 bonus to Swim checks to make some special action or hazard. It may always take 10 on a Swim or Climb check, even if endangered or distracted.


----------



## Rappy

I know I said I was going to elaborate on Harryhausen monsters first, but I just had to do this one. I couldn't find my original post on the KDF and kaiju, so this might be a bit contradictory with previous spoken words on Gojira...consider this the newer and more correct retcon in such a case. Check the notes for changes applied to each monster for their own incarnation from the "base template". Zilla. Jr. and Oodaku will come soon. I grappled over Gojira's type, but in the end, he seemed to be draconic rather than magical beast in his sheer power and might. Amazingly, while he seems better than the typical toxydrem nuke in some spots, in others, like how close humans can be without choking to death on radiaton, he is weaker.

*GM'S WARNING:* Kaiju are EXTREMELY tough beasts, surpassing even the roughest creatures of d20 Modern (save for the insanely uber advanced nuclear toxyderm) and heading into epic territory. If you use them, use them wisely, and give your characters a chance to survive, be it by aid, good technology, or a chance to escape.

*Gojiras-The Monster Kings*
Along with the American mega-monster Zilla Jr., the Gojira species make up species typically called "Godzillas" by the general public and even some of the KDF (who should really know better than to make such a generalization). There are currently three survivors of the Gojira breed: Heisei Gojira, Showa Gojira, and Gojira 2000. Gojira 2000 is the most modern incarnation and the most active, often attacking monsters that appear in its chosen territory of coastal Asia. Heisei Gojira is considered the more dangerous of the two "romp and stomps" by the KDF, also taking down monsters it perceives as territorial adversaries (but instead staking out Indonesia as its home) but having the less than savory aspect of often attacking human settlements out of rage when it has the monstrous equivalent of a hissyfit. Showa Gojira is the "nicest" of the group, and prefers to keep itself on Monster Island, only appearing outside when it feels it needs to defend Japan. Most militaries know about Gojiras, and have branches of the KDF meant for defense against the titans. Sydney, Australia, in specific has a large KDF force after their unprepared city's destruction early on by Heisei Gojira ripping the American beast Zilla into atoms. Zilla's offspring, KDF's smart and monster-beating Zilla Jr. isn't nearly as weak or as stupid, but is still considered too far from being out of its juvenile growth cycle to be large and strong enough to take on Heisei.

*Gojira:* CR ?; Colossal dragon; HD 43d12+476; Hp 755; Mas 32; Init +4 (Improved Initiative); Spd 30 ft., swim 20 ft.; Defense 31, touch 2, flat-footed 31 (-8 size, +29 natural); BAB +43; Grap +71; Atk +48 melee (4d8+12, bite) or +42 melee (3d10+6, tail bash); Full atk +48 melee (4d8+12, bite) and +42 melee (2d12+6, slam) or +42 melee (3d10+6, tail bash); FS 60 ft. by 60 ft.; Reach 60 ft.; SQ Breath weapon, darkvision 60 ft., DR 18/cold, fire subtype, hold breath (10 x Con modifier), low-light vision, radiation; AL none; SV Fort +36, Ref +23. Will +26; AP 0; Rep +0; Str 35, Dex 11, Con 32, Int 5, Wis 12, Cha 14.
*Skills:* Climb +44, Intimidate +20, Listen +11, Speak Draconic, Spot +11, Survival +41, Swim +52.
*Feats:* Athletic, Awesome Blow, Blind Fighting, Cleave, Die Hard, Endurance, Great Cleave, Great Fortitude, Improved Bull Rush, Improved Initiative, Iron Will, Power Attack, Toughness, Track, Weapon Focus (Bite).
*Advancement:* -
*Breath Weapon (Ex):* Once per 1d8 rounds, Gojira can unleash a 100-foot cone of energy that deals 4d10 points of fire damage as well as immediately exposing the target to high radiation sickness. Any creature caught in the beam may make a Reflex save (DC 10 + 1/2 Gojira's HD + Gojira's Constitution modifier) to half the damage.
*Radiation (Ex):* The area within 60 feet of Gojira is considered highly irradiated. Gojira is thus immune to other forms of radiation.

*NOTES:* For Showa Gojira, increase the Intelligence score to 8 and give it throw rocks as per the giant ability. Gojira 2000 has its base speed and swim speed increased by 10. Heisei Gojira is unchanged from the base form, save for gaining the following ability:
*Nuclear Meltdown (Su):* When severely damaged, Heisei Gojira's heart begins going into a nuclear meltdown. After it reaches 1/3 hp, its radiation exuding is considered to go from highly to severely irradiated. Upon death, Heisei Gojira explodes with violent force of nuclear mass meltdown, dealing 500 points of damage to anything within 400 feet and 200 points of damage to anything within a mile. A Reflex save (DC 10 + 1/2 Heisei Gojira's Hit Dice + Heisei Gojira's Dexterity Modifier) to half the damage (yeeeah...like that's going to keep your butt from being atomized with such a high damage count). When the atomic bomb-reminiscent apocalyptic mushroom cloud subsides, there is a half-mile crater in the center of the fallout radius that is considered severely irradiated. The other half-mile is considered highly irradiated. While Heisei is the only incarnation known to perform this Apocalypse event thanks to _Godzilla vs. Destroyah_, and Showa is known to definitely NOT do so, the GM may optionally give Gojira 2000 the Nuclear Meltdown special quality.

*King Ghidorah-Death on the Wing*
An ever-present beast in the shadows, a specter of the horrors of deep space, a dragon of the cosmos that never truly rests: all of these have been used to describe King Ghidorah. Speculated as potentially being even stronger than Gojira, King Ghidorah has never surfaced on Coreline Earth yet, but he has been infrequently reported as being glimpsed out of the corner of the eyes of Fictions from the Gundam, Star Wars, and Warhammer 40K universes. Most psychologists write these sightings off as a residual effect of King Ghidorah being seen as space's Grim Reaper, but in truth, the sightings are all too terrifyingly real. This grand beast is responsible for the complete obliteration of Soul Society's Outpost Raion near Tatooine, an event which caused fears amongst the Jedi Academy that Dark Lord of the Sith Lumiya had recreated a Death Star, despite the lack of any schematics and materials for her to do so. Ghidorah can create buffeting wing gusts, has twin smashing tails, and three heads that can blast lightning, not to mention the ability to survive in vacuum, fly, and potentially produce rudimentary psionics. Stronger, more powerful, more endurant...one must wonder the question of whether the Gojiras, battered and bruised from infighting and humanoid forces, can take on this beast when it finally does reach Coreline.
*King Ghidorah:* CR ?; Colossal dragon; HD 45d12+633; Hp 925; Mas 38; Init +1 (Dex); Spd 30 ft,, fly 250 ft. (clumsy).; Defense 34, touch 3, flat-footed 33 (-8 size, +1 Dex, +30 natural, +1 Improved Natural Armor); BAB +45; Grap +76; Atk +53 melee (4d8+15 plus 1d8 electricity, bite) or +54 melee (2d12+15, tail) or +53 melee (8d6+15, wing); Full atk +53 melee (4d8+15 plus 1d8 electricity, bite) or +54 melee (2d12+15, 2 tails) or +53 melee (8d6+15, 2 wings); FS 60 ft. by 60 ft.; Reach 60 ft.; SQ Breath weapon, crush (as per emperor dragon), darkvision 120 ft., DR 25/-, energy resistance, low-light vision, radiation resistance, vacuum survival; AL Planet X, evil; Fort +40, Ref +25, Will +27; AP 0; Rep +0; Str 40, Dex 12, Con 38, Int 5, Wis 12, Cha 18.
*Skills:* Concentration +34, Intimidate +14, Jump +25, Listen +21, Search +41, Spot +21, Survival +21.
*Feats:* Awesome Blow, Blind Fighting, Cleave, Die Hard, Endurance, Flyby Attack, Great Cleave, Great Fortitude, Improved Bull Rush, Improved Natural Armor, Improved Overrun, Iron Will, Power Attack, Snatch, Toughness, Weapon Focus(Bite).
*Advancement:* -
*Breath Weapon (Su):* Once every 1d8 rounds, King Ghidorah can unleash a violent 100-foot line of electrical "gravity beam" from each head. A successful strike deals 4d10 points of damage. Any creature caught in the beam may make a Reflex save (DC 10 + 1/2 King Ghidorah's HD + King Ghidorah's Constitution modifier) to half the damage.
*Energy Resistance (Ex):* King Ghidorah has fire and cold resistance 20.
*Radiation Resistance (Ex):* As a kaiju used to apocalyptic blazes of radiation, King Ghidorah gains a +8 species bonus to saves against radiation poisoning.
*Vacuum Survival (Ex):* King Ghidorah has an alien biology that seems to bypass the need for lungs, allowing him to live and move in the vacuum of space without any ill side-effects.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

Rappy said:
			
		

> *King Ghidorah-Death on the Wing*
> An ever-present beast in the shadows, a specter of the horrors of deep space, a dragon of the cosmos that never truly rests: all of these have been used to describe King Ghidorah. Speculated as potentially being even stronger than Gojira, King Ghidorah has never surfaced on Coreline Earth yet, but he has been infrequently reported as being glimpsed out of the corner of the eyes of Fictions from the Gundam, Star Wars, and Warhammer 40K universes. Most psychologists write these sightings off as a residual effect of King Ghidorah being seen as space's Grim Reaper, but in truth, the sightings are all too terrifyingly real. This grand beast is responsible for the complete obliteration of Soul Society's Outpost Raion near Tatooine, an event which caused fears amongst the Jedi Academy that Dark Lord of the Sith Lumiya had recreated a Death Star, despite the lack of any schematics and materials for her to do so. Ghidorah can create buffeting wing gusts, has twin smashing tails, and three heads that can blast lightning, not to mention the ability to survive in vacuum, fly, and potentially produce rudimentary psionics. Stronger, more powerful, more endurant...one must wonder the question of whether the Gojiras, battered and bruised from infighting and humanoid forces, can take on this beast when it finally does reach Coreline.
> *King Ghidorah:* CR ?; Colossal dragon; HD 45d12+633; Hp 925; Mas 38; Init +1 (Dex); Spd 30 ft,, fly 250 ft. (clumsy).; Defense 34, touch 3, flat-footed 33 (-8 size, +1 Dex, +30 natural, +1 Improved Natural Armor); BAB +45; Grap +76; Atk +53 melee (4d8+15 plus 1d8 electricity, bite) or +54 melee (2d12+15, tail) or +53 melee (8d6+15, wing); Full atk +53 melee (4d8+15 plus 1d8 electricity, bite) or +54 melee (2d12+15, 2 tails) or +53 melee (8d6+15, 2 wings); FS 60 ft. by 60 ft.; Reach 60 ft.; SQ Breath weapon, crush (as per emperor dragon), darkvision 120 ft., DR 25/-, energy resistance, low-light vision, radiation resistance, vacuum survival; AL Planet X, evil; Fort +40, Ref +25, Will +27; AP 0; Rep +0; Str 40, Dex 12, Con 38, Int 5, Wis 12, Cha 18.
> *Skills:* Concentration +34, Intimidate +14, Jump +25, Listen +21, Search +41, Spot +21, Survival +21.
> *Feats:* Awesome Blow, Blind Fighting, Cleave, Die Hard, Endurance, Flyby Attack, Great Cleave, Great Fortitude, Improved Bull Rush, Improved Natural Armor, Improved Overrun, Iron Will, Power Attack, Snatch, Toughness, Weapon Focus(Bite).
> *Advancement:* -
> *Breath Weapon (Su):* Once every 1d8 rounds, King Ghidorah can unleash a violent 100-foot line of electrical "gravity beam" from each head. A successful strike deals 4d10 points of damage. Any creature caught in the beam may make a Reflex save (DC 10 + 1/2 King Ghidorah's HD + King Ghidorah's Constitution modifier) to half the damage.
> *Energy Resistance (Ex):* King Ghidorah has fire and cold resistance 20.
> *Radiation Resistance (Ex):* As a kaiju used to apocalyptic blazes of radiation, King Ghidorah gains a +8 species bonus to saves against radiation poisoning.
> *Vacuum Survival (Ex):* King Ghidorah has an alien biology that seems to bypass the need for lungs, allowing him to live and move in the vacuum of space without any ill side-effects.





Just passing a ramdom thought down on this...... I think Ghidorah is now screwed........that is, if the guy's incapable of _tactics_.


----------



## Rappy

King Ghidorah might indeed have difficulties. If it "evolved" toward Death Ghidorah of the Mothra Trilogy, there's a chance it could bring up something to win it out.


----------



## Rappy

I know this might disappoint some fans of a certain movie that I personally thought was over-hyped and overrated, BUT...I have reasoning. Gojira has not once, but twice taken on beasts with parasites AND kaiju mega-powers and eventually won. Clover, sadly, only really has a bad case of mites and nothing more than brute strength for himself. There are also various analyses on the subject you can find with some random internet searches. Not all are more than "Gojira pwns all!", but there are some thought-out ones. Overall, the main thing is just the amount of strengths from each. Gojira has ranged attacks, is radioactive, has the regeneratorific G-cells, has thick DR skin, and survived the hydrogen bomb that spawned him. Clover has a thick shell, strength. and a dire need for Tick-B-Gone.

*Gojira 2000's Manhattan Romp-Burning the Fields of Clover* 
Out of some odd instinctual need, 6 weeks Post-Vanishing, Gojira 2000 went to town attacking Manhattan Island. After a bit of trashing around the main streets, the gigantic daikaiju managed to run into a scene of carnage near the Empire State Building. To the horror of the humans in the area, there was already a monstrous showdown between King Kong, the beast of Cloverfield, and Zilla. After the arrival of the Gojira on the scene, the three-beast free for all became a four monster massacre as the titans ripped into each other with reckless abandon. As  the monstrous ape fled the scene missing a huge hunk of his right arm, Clover squared off against the overgrown iguana on the scene, its parasites grappling and ripping flesh the best they could against the lizard monster. Gojira, meanwhile, took the opportunity of the chaos to blast an atomic hammer of pain down on both monsters, leaving two flaming and enraged beasts and many incinerated parasite husks. In typical Real-dubbed "kung-fu kaiju action" fashion, Gojira 2000 managed to grapple Zilla's tail, swinging it mercilessly in a spinning path right into the shambling Clover. The two monsters, now entangled by Clover's gangly legs being impaled in Zilla's flesh, were then unceremoniously blasted again. As Clover let out its death wails, a final snap to the spine rendered Zilla a monster has-been. That night, the fearful citizens of Manhattan were kept awake by the still  fought flames of the buildings in the area and the triumphant roar of the King of the Monsters as he swam out to sea once more.


----------



## Rappy

Not that I can remember. Anyway, as promised, it is Wednesday, and you get your next Kaiju...sort of. Mothra, the final of the King, Dark King, and Queen "triad". Alas, my creature creature has, oh yes, yet again broken down and unable to make Colossal creatures. Right now, you get two fluff sessions until the system is restore.





*]Mothra-Earthmother*
One of the legendary three Royal Daikaiju spoken of by Reals and Fictions alike, Mothra is considered an extension of the hand of Coreline itself. She is the defender of humankind, a queen moth of enormous size that has powers of amazing flight for her size, powder-laden wing scales, and grappling claw. While she is the weakest of the Three Royals, she is also one of the most long-lasting. In a life cycle no one but the minuscule Shobijin truly understand, when the current Mothra is either killed or sacrifices herself in defense of Humanity, there are immediately twin Mothra larvae born of an egg in a hidden location in the South Pacific. So, no matter how many times you kill her, Mothra will be back again..and again...and again...to take you down. Moreso than any other kaiju, Mothra's power lies not in physical prowess, but in her sheer intelligence and power to inspire humankind to go the extra mile to defend their homeworld. 





*Shrewster-Speed Demon*
130 feet of insane shrew with a Flash complex, Shrewster is a ferocious monster not by his size or species, but by his sheer speed. Natural attack-wise, Shrewsy is your typical giant monster: he bites, he claws, he leaps like the big rabid water shrew he is. It is his unnatural talent, however, that gives him a defensive edge. When Shrewster runs, he produces wind force that creates a tornado around his body, making him look like some gigantic killer Taz. He is not, however, invulnerable. Zilla Jr. managed to clean his clock by beating the creature senseless until he no longer had the power to produce his speed attack anymore, thus allowing the beast to be sedated and shipped off to Monster Island Preserve. So far, the defensive shielding has kept the rowdy rodent in, but Shrewster's speed means that he cannot be specially paddocked like the other monsters, lest his lack of movement cause him to go insane. Shrewster has become a popular test subject of Monster Island scientists, since his speed and dexterity seem to defy all logic on how a creature his size should function. It is possible that, despite his upped size, Shrewster has a similar "overdrive metabolism" such as a typical Pre-Vanishing shrew, but instead of working it out in food need like normal shrews, Shrewsy gains energy by actually releasing it: some form of "give and take" in which the more he produces high friction, the more life-sustaining energy his body gets. Others have suggested Shrewster basically acts like a baleen whale, filtering the "air plankton" of various insects and small animals that are snapped into the twister around it.

*Primalis-Harryhausen's Earth*





Primalis, the ancient planet of the beasts.





Humans stranded on Primalis watch as a proto-triceratops thunders across the Deathlands.

Primalis, designated by the Council of Alternate Earths as EdE-87, is a planet near the edge of the Sol Primus system, a land of prehistoric beasts not as they really were, but old-fashioned Hollywoodized "sluggish cold-blooded brutes" and "lumbering archaic behemoths". Instead of the correct scientific view of warm-blooded and diverse creatures, the dinosaurs, pterosaurs, and sea beasts of Primalis are all Fiction concepts rather than resurrected beasts, mud-wallowing tail-draggers that stomp and romp across ancient verdant jungles. The mammals are also Fictionalized, dim-witted and over-ferocious dire animals that wander the land. The worst offenders of all are the Cavemen, not anything like real _h. sapiens neanderthalensis_ but over-excessively hairy, stooped, dim-witted brutes. Primalis is a mixture of Ray Harryhausen beasts, old-fashioned Tarzan Pellucidar creatures some Conan Doyle's Lost World here and there, and good ol' anatomically incorrect Charles Knight creatures.

*Post-Vanishing Locations*
*Swamp of Horrors:* Brimming with proto-plesiosaurs, giant crocodiles, monstrous turtles, and other aberrations of nature, the Swamp of Horrors is shrouded in eternal mist, a place few dare to brave in search of its mysteries. Will-o-wisps often flit above the waters, leading gullible and superstitious people right into the waiting jaws of beasts that devour them. On the very tip of the northwest inlet of the Swamp of Horrors is a tribe of lizardfolk that often practice ritual sacrifice of any captured humans to the swamp monsters.

*The Jungle:* Nearly 70% of Primalis is covered by a mass of rainforest simply called "the Jungle". Here, the beasts run wild and untamed, and apemen watch and wait for any unlucky humans to cross into this land of living horror. Giant spiders lurk in massive webs across paths, massive serpents in the rivers that criss-cross toward the Swamp of Horrors, and proto-pterosaurs and saber-tooth cats swarm the sawtooth-like mountains that signify the divide between Jungle and Deathlands.

*Deathlands:* Beyond the jungle lies the Deathlands, a forbidding desert of jagged rocks, spiking mountains, inset canyons, and many boneyards of the mighty proto-dinosaurs. The tribes of cavemen dwell here, scrounging off the dire rats and dog-sized monstrous scorpions that scuttle across the badlands-like death trap they call home. There are also areas where tar pits bubble, some having a deadly combination of pits and jagged rocks, creating near-impenetrable barriers.

*Characters and Creatures*




*Proto-beasts:* Living reminders of the time when it was incorrectly believed dinosaurs and other Mesozoic beasts were sluggish, cold-blooded, enlarged lizards that did little more than wallow around in swamps and fight things, the proto-beasts are basically the prehistoric reptile and dinosaur equivalent of dire animals. They are the most commonplace beasts in Primalis, and it is unlikely you will ever spend more than a day on the planet without seeing at least 5 or more of these monstrosities.

*Template: Proto-Beast*
"Proto-beast" is a template that can be applied to any animal, monstrous humanoid, or humanoid (hereafter referred to as the base creature) that is either a dinosaur or some form of prehistoric reptile or amphibian. A Proto-beast uses all the base creature's *statistics save for the following changes. 
Challenge Rating:* Same as base creature +2.
*Speed:* Same as the base creature -10 (minimum 5 feet).
*Defense:* Proto-beasts gain a +4 natural armor bonus to Defense.
*Special Qualities:* A Proto-beast retains all of the special qualities of the base creature, and gains the following special abilities.
*Cold-blooded:* Proto-beasts are archaic and unrealistic charicatures of cold-bloodedness, and are easily injured by cold. The Dexterity score of the Proto-beasts drops by 4 in temperatures below 60 degrees Fahrenheit, and any attack that deals cold damage deals twice its typical damage on a successful attack.
*Damage Reduction (Ex):* A Proto-beast has an amount of damage reduction equal to 2 + 1/2 its hit die (rounded down)/-. For example, a Proto-troglodyte would have DR 3/-.
*Unnatural Endurance (Ex):* Despite their vulnerability to cold, Proto-beasts have an unusual resilience toward attack. They may continue to function until they reach -4 hit points and become unconscious, rather than the typical -1 hit point knockout rate.
*Saves:* Same as the base creature, modified by its new ability scores.
*Ability Scores:* Proto-beasts have the following ability score adjustments: +4 Strength, +2 Constitution, -4 Intelligence (minimum 1), -2 Wisdom.
*Skills:* Same as base creature.
*Feats:* Proto-beasts gain Toughness as a bonus feat.

*Cavemen:* Proto-humans compared to true Neanderthals, the humanoid beasts only known as Cavemen haunt the rocky regions of the Deathlands. They are simple-minded brutes that utilize primitive bone and stone weaponry, hunters that live in tribes that dwell in the caverns of the Deathlands mountains and hills. Cavemen have an appearance of an over-application of features typically thought of as male with a mixture of ape thrown in: hunched back, thick and extremely hairy body, jutting brow ridge, over-sloping forehead, and large feet and hands. Cavemen are not exactly friendly either, attacking humans that enter their lands without qualm.
*Species Traits*
*Size:* Medium-size.
*Ability Modifiers:* +4 Str, +2 Con, -2 Int.
*Base Speed:* 30 feet.
*Low-light Vision (Ex):* Cavemen have low-light vision.
*Powerful Build (Ex):* Cavemen gain powerful build, as per the half-giant special quality.
*Weathered:* Cavemen are naturals at surviving in nearly any kind of harsh and adverse weather. They gain a +4 bonus to saves against heat or cold effects, as well as gaining Cold and Fire Resistance 5.
*Bonus Feat:* Cavemen gains Archaic Weapons Proficiency as a bonus feat.
*Free Language Skills:* Speak Caveman.
*LA:* +2.


----------



## Rappy

*New Prestige Class: Deviser* 
Devisers are, in essence, the ultimate techies. While a techie makes fabulous gadgets, a Deviser makes fabulous gadgets that defy all known lays of physics. They can create such defiant creations by working under a usage of technology principle not fully understood that is commonly called "The Schimmlehorn Effect". Devisers in school systems such as Whateley are often moreso taught ethics than invention: they tend to have a bit of the "Mad Scientist gene" and their creations can sometimes be a bit too hard to handle. Devisers fresh out of the Academy are often picked up by various militaries and governments due to how much oddities of nature they can manage. Their unique creations, known as Devises, are prized for both their power and their uniqueness: it is basically impossible to reverse-engineer a Devise unless you are another Deviser. The fastest path into this prestige class is through the Smart Hero class and the Techie advanced class, but that isn't the only path.




*Requirements*
To become a Deviser, a character must fulfill the following criteria.
*Abilities:* Intelligence 16+.
*Skills:* Craft (Electronic, mechanical) 8 ranks.
*Feats:* Gearhead, Meticulous.

*Class Information*
The following information pertains to the Deviser prestige class.

*Hite Die*
The Deviser gains 1d6 hit points per level. The character's Constitution modifier applies.

*Action Points*
The Deviser gains a number of action points equal to 6 + one-half her character level, rounded down, every time she attains a new level in this class.

*Class Skills*
The Deviser's class skills are as follows.
Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), Profession (Wis), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), Swim (Str).

*Class Features*
The following features pertain to the Deviser prestige class.

*Lesser Devise* 
At 1st level, a Deviser can craft oddities known as Devises: objects that by means even the Deviser does not understand have more powers than what they would imply, and oddly just the ones she wants. When using Craft (Electronic or mechanical), she may increase the Craft DC by 5 to automatically install a gadget up to DC +2 without needing to produce the extra cost for materials. The Deviser chooses her gadget within the limits of the campaign's rules.

*Jury-rig +X*
At 2nd level, the Deviser gains a +2 bonus to Repair checks made to attempt temporary or jury-rigged repairs. If she already has jury-rig +2, the bonus is +4. Is she already has jury-rig +4, the bonus is increased to +6.

*Bonus Feat* 
At 3rd level, the Deviser gains a bonus feat. The feat must be chosen from the following list, and the Deviser must meet all the prerequisites.
Armor Proficiency (Light, medium, powered), Advanced Firearms Proficiency, Alien Technology Proficiency.

*Greater Devise*
At 4th level, the Deviser's gadget DC limit for her Devise creation is increased to +4, and a Devise can be created with up to 2 gadgets.

*The Schimmlehorn Effect*
At 5th level, the Deviser can create gadgets that do whatever she wants on a whim. Her gadget DC limit increases to DC +6, and a Devise can be created with up to 3 gadgets.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

Rappy said:
			
		

> *New Prestige Class: Deviser*
> Devisers are, in essence, the ultimate techies. While a techie makes fabulous gadgets, a Deviser makes fabulous gadgets that defy all known lays of physics. They can create such defiant creations by working under a usage of technology principle not fully understood that is commonly called "The Schimmlehorn Effect". Devisers in school systems such as Whateley are often moreso taught ethics than invention: they tend to have a bit of the "Mad Scientist gene" and their creations can sometimes be a bit too hard to handle. Devisers fresh out of the Academy are often picked up by various militaries and governments due to how much oddities of nature they can manage. Their unique creations, known as Devises, are prized for both their power and their uniqueness: it is basically impossible to reverse-engineer a Devise unless you are another Deviser. The fastest path into this prestige class is through the Smart Hero class and the Techie advanced class, but that isn't the only path.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Requirements*
> To become a Deviser, a character must fulfill the following criteria.
> *Abilities:* Intelligence 16+.
> *Skills:* Craft (Electronic, mechanical) 8 ranks.
> *Feats:* Gearhead, Meticulous.
> 
> *Class Information*
> The following information pertains to the Deviser prestige class.
> 
> *Hite Die*
> The Deviser gains 1d6 hit points per level. The character's Constitution modifier applies.
> 
> *Action Points*
> The Deviser gains a number of action points equal to 6 + one-half her character level, rounded down, every time she attains a new level in this class.
> 
> *Class Skills*
> The Deviser's class skills are as follows.
> Bluff (Cha), Climb (Str), Concentration (Con), Intimidate (Cha), Jump (Str), Profession (Wis), Spot (Wis), Survival (Wis), Swim (Str).
> 
> *Class Features*
> The following features pertain to the Deviser prestige class.
> 
> *Lesser Devise*
> At 1st level, a Deviser can craft oddities known as Devises: objects that by means even the Deviser does not understand have more powers than what they would imply, and oddly just the ones she wants. When using Craft (Electronic or mechanical), she may increase the Craft DC by 5 to automatically install a gadget up to DC +2 without needing to produce the extra cost for materials. The Deviser chooses her gadget within the limits of the campaign's rules.
> 
> *Jury-rig +X*
> At 2nd level, the Deviser gains a +2 bonus to Repair checks made to attempt temporary or jury-rigged repairs. If she already has jury-rig +2, the bonus is +4. Is she already has jury-rig +4, the bonus is increased to +6.
> 
> *Bonus Feat*
> At 3rd level, the Deviser gains a bonus feat. The feat must be chosen from the following list, and the Deviser must meet all the prerequisites.
> Armor Proficiency (Light, medium, powered), Advanced Firearms Proficiency, Alien Technology Proficiency.
> 
> *Greater Devise*
> At 4th level, the Deviser's gadget DC limit for her Devise creation is increased to +4, and a Devise can be created with up to 2 gadgets.
> 
> *The Schimmlehorn Effect*
> At 5th level, the Deviser can create gadgets that do whatever she wants on a whim. Her gadget DC limit increases to DC +6, and a Devise can be created with up to 3 gadgets.



...........'Schimmlehorn Effect', huh? Sounds like the _Terra Partum_ version of the Heisenburg uncertainty principle, if you ask me.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

I was thinking about trying to adapt this setting to Mutants and Masterminds.

Not to *stop* with the D20 Modern adaptation, adding on classes and whatnot (because D20M will *always* be my first and best RPG), but to try to adapt the races and some other stuff.

And try and make an MnM campaign on this site. Maybe a PL10, 150pp pandemonium during the Hours or something.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

Rappy said:
			
		

> Not that I can remember. Anyway, as promised, it is Wednesday, and you get your next Kaiju...sort of. Mothra, the final of the King, Dark King, and Queen "triad". Alas, my creature creature has, oh yes, yet again broken down and unable to make Colossal creatures. Right now, you get two fluff sessions until the system is restore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *]Mothra-Earthmother*
> One of the legendary three Royal Daikaiju spoken of by Reals and Fictions alike, Mothra is considered an extension of the hand of Coreline itself. She is the defender of humankind, a queen moth of enormous size that has powers of amazing flight for her size, powder-laden wing scales, and grappling claw. While she is the weakest of the Three Royals, she is also one of the most long-lasting. In a life cycle no one but the minuscule Shobijin truly understand, when the current Mothra is either killed or sacrifices herself in defense of Humanity, there are immediately twin Mothra larvae born of an egg in a hidden location in the South Pacific. So, no matter how many times you kill her, Mothra will be back again..and again...and again...to take you dowin. Moreso than any other kaiju, Mothra's power lies not in physical prowess, but in her sheer intelligence and power to inspire humankind to go the extra mile to defend their homeworld.




 *shakehead*  That.......is mostly garbage. Apparent *_dàikaiju-kami_* seem to be telepathically contacting random minds within Coreline´s mass consciousness in some kind of an attempt to attract attention......or so says the pandimensional rumourmill.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

A BUMP For All Seasons!!!


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*ALL ALONE IN THE NIGHT-THE BABYLON STATIONS.
*
In the midst of all the confusion that happened during the Hours, which included the forced incommunicado that the LaGrange Stations enforced, a couple of space stations that had appeared were not discovered, if only for a short while.

Babylon Stations Four and Five, ten and five miles long respectively, appeared one next to the other in LaGrange Point 4, and the first thing that every human and alien inside them thought when they looked outside and saw it all was:

“WTF?!?!?”

For they saw Earth, Earth that they fought with and against, to defend and destroy, to uphold and overthrow, and the insanity that reached them they had no measure for.

Since, even for them, many of the characters they could see had been Fiction, too.

The Babylon Stations made official contact with Earth and the other LaGrange Colonies approximately two weeks Post-Vanishing, in near-typical B5-verse fashion, the result not of ‘true’ first contact prerogatives, but of power-desiring diplomats that wanted to step up the ladder of power.

The Spacer communities, most influential of them that of the Colonial Remnant, provided assistance to the Babylon Stations in terms of supplies and manpower, and soon the Stations were ‘open for business’ again as a diplomatic and bartering waypoints.

Babylon 4, with its larger ship bays, takes care of the former, while Babylon 5 takes care of the latter. The former is commanded by an Alternate of Jeffrey Sinclair, while the latter is commanded by an Alternate of John Sheridan. Both Babylon Stations are defended at all times by a multi-national task force, mostly composed of Sol System ships, as well as some others from beyond the System (such as the New Galactic Republic).

Inside the Babylon Stations, it is the strange mixture of awe-inspiring alien cultures and advanced technology and down-below wretched scum and power-seeking backstabbers that it has always been. Security forces are now better trained and equipped than before, and have a steel-clad leader in Michael Garibaldi-but unfortunately, criminals adapt pretty quickly.

((((((((((((((()))))))))))))))))))))))

*THE 15-BLOCK WAR*

The Nerima Riots were the greatest example, after the Hours themselves, of how bad would Coreline’s police and military forces behave against a driven Fiction force, joined in their desire to tear thru things. The Riots invoked reforms, that would soon manifest as the Fiction-Special Weapons, Tactics and Investigation divisions and a revival in the world-wide ‘arms race’.

The world thought that, if something like the Riots happened again, they would be ready.

They were damn wrong.

The 15-Block War (so it ended up being called on the streets) occurred in downtown New York City four years Post-Vanishing (and three years after the Nerima Riots). The 15-Block War started at 7:03 A.M., local N.Y. time, and ended at 2:30 P.M., like the Riots did. Investigations done after the fact revealed that the 15-Block War was ignited by a massive case of Authored Rage, aimed towards two very important comic book companies located in downtown N.Y. Aside from the down-to-the-minute similar schedule, no investigation revealed any connection with the Nerima Riots.

And there’s very little connection to be seen, since the Raging Fictions were a large number of Alternates of major characters of said companies. And so, the Regular police, the F-SWTI, the Army, Marines and at least one local militia had to face off against the Avengers, The Justice League, Themisciran Amazons, aliens, berserkers, angels and demons, powerhouses of all kinds. Heroes came and went off the Rage and the ‘who’s-who-scorecard’ changed like crazy.

At the end of the day, the fact that only 15 blocks were destroyed (and not the whole city) was a miracle in and of itself.

The changes that occurred after the 15-Block War were minor, considering the extent of the situation: both comic book companies (and all others in the city) were moved to Staten Island and a defensive perimeter was brought up to prevent that any Fictions that could be created from endangering the city. The Justice League and the Avengers (and all other identified Fictions) were brought to trial and later declared not guilty under the fact that they were afflicted by the Rage. All of New York’s local militias, the police, the F-SWTI armed themselves more heavily, and all around the world the latter agency filled its rosters with empowered personnel and its armories with bigger guns for any future times when something like the Riots or the War happened, when the F-SWTI would not request major assistance from the local governments, would not aim for a toe-to-toe armed conflict.

They would bring the bad guys down, hard, with a major surgical strike.

())))))))))))))))((((((((()

As a third 'add-on' (more of an insane idea to toss in the ring, actually), I had managed to see 5 episodes of that new Gundam series, the 'Double-0' one, and here I am thinking of how to adapt the paramilitary organization, 'Celestial Being', to this setting.

And here's my idea: 'Celestial Being', in Coreline, is an extremely secret 'pre-emptive' strike force for Orb (that exists in New Guinea) and, by extent, the LaGrange Colonies. In the minds of the world's conspiracy theorists, they are to Orb what the fellas in the black helicopters are to the United Nations (read the Menace Manual if you don't get the quote).


----------



## Toptomcat

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> lots of Gundam Wing stuff on page 3



As much of a kick as it is to see my work included in this awesome setting, it'd be nice to see it credited.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Like the man says: his work (and a damn good work, at that). Not mine.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*NEW CORELINE SLANG:*

*+JACKSON POLLOCK:* Splatter (usually someone’s innards’) and the act of creating it (‘The Road Painting turned that guy’s head into a Jackson Pollock’).
*+INSPECTOR GADGET:* Derogatory term for cyborgs (usually gizmo-laden, inexperienced, or both).
*+KALIMAN:* ‘Umbrella’ term for any Fiction with a ‘Secret Training From Deep In The Orient’ background, usually a pulp-era one. Term coined after a famous ‘70’s Mexican comic book character (Note: not all of them need revere Kali).
*+THE BUNKER:* Too many applications to describe, but mostly used for two things: Washu Hakubi (of Hakubi Customs’) (in)famous Black Market weapons warehouse, and a pretty brutal deep-space pirate faction, infamous for its large use of biotech-enhanced psions.
*+‘X-RAY-THREE-INDIAS’: *Street slang for Organization XIII.
*+SILVER-EYED WITCH/SLAYER: *Derogatory term for Claymores.
*+GENOM BRAVOS: *Boomers. (Ex: BU-55C and BU-39C Boomers are ‘Genom Three Bravos’-Big Blue Boomers).
*+DE-REZZED:* Dead. Commonly used by Internet Fictions (Digimon, NetNavis, etc).
*+SPECIALS/JUICED/ACES-JOKERS/EXTRAORDINARIES/EMPOWERED/HYPERS/METAS/PARANORMALS/TALENTS/ULTRA(-ENHANCED)*: Terms for super-powered people.
*+CAPES: *Superheroes. Used as a quantifier (‘Lots of Capes by the Daily Planet today’), a descriptor (‘Great. ANOTHER bulletproof Cape’). To take the Cape-to become a superhero.
+*S.A. or SupAb:* Depending on the community, it either means ‘Superhuman Ability’ or ‘Superman’s Ability’. Both are used as descriptors or quantifiers (in the latter usage, a scale with the Big Blue Boy Scout being the ‘100%’).
*+G-UNITS, G-WEAPONS: *Gundams.
*+G-MAN: *Government Agent. Not to be confused with *THE* G-Man, which is Godzilla.
*+ANGRAV, A.G.:* Anti-Gravity.
*+ANTI-G: *Anti-Gundam.
*+STEEL SAMURAI:* Gundams, sometimes used for their pilots. Term coined from their general design’s resemblance to Samurai armor.
*+OPERATION: CEILING:* Orb Intelligence codeword for the ‘Celestial Being’ Faction.
*+OPERATION: FIRESTORM: *The official (but rarely used) name for the Coreline Tiberium War.
*+YAMATOANS:* Derogatory term for the Brotherhood of Nod, coined because of their new co-leader, an Alternate of Kira Yamato.
*+LANDO’S ARMY:* Derogatory term for the United Nations’ Global Defense Initiative task force, coined for their current leader, Redmond Boyle.
*+GENNER:* Umbrella term for people that either have an unusual gene-set or had been genetically modified.  (Examples: Someone with a Stargateverse Ancient Gene is an ‘A-Genner’, someone with a Pariah Gene is a ‘P-Genner’, Moreaus are ‘Ani-Genners’, Franks are ‘Hodge-Genners’, Devilman-type monsters are ‘Beast-Genners’, Coordinators are ‘Co-Genners’, etc). Depending on the situation, it can be derogatory or complimentary.
*+BENNIE’S SCREWBALLS:* Derogatory term for The Others.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*‘YOU CAN’T KILL THE MESSIAH’: THE BROTHERHOOD OF NOD IN CORELINE.​*
Five years Post-Vanishing, the appearance of Tiberium in the Southern coast of Australia gave a lot of scientists a scare, especially since it reached so-called ‘Red Zone’ levels in the expanse of a few months, eliminating or mutating all nearby ecology and making human life all but impossible to sustain within its perimeter (at least not without massive radiation shielding and excessive dosages of anti-radiation drugs). After the Tiberium stopped growing and it was confirmed that it would not grow more, in order to safeguard the Tiberium Zone’s perimeter (or at least as its primary objective), the United Nations enabled the Global Defense Initiative plan-a multi-national, U.N.-sponsored task force.

The appearance of the Brotherhood of Nod shortly after that was (at least in the eyes of the Pre-Vs) almost a given.

The very first Nod ‘communique’, transmitted world-wide thru hacked news stations from deep within the Tiberium Zone, exposed to the world that Kane had accepted an Alternate of Kira Yamato, one that could survive the Tiberium Zone’s radiation, under his wing.

And this Kira proved to be extremely brilliant… and every bit as driven and insane as Kane. Soon, Nod had an army of Tiberium radiation-resisting Ultimate Coordinators, souped-up G-Units and gear, and they proved their apparent superiority on September Second, 6 P.V., in a three-tier attack that leveled Perth and most of New South Wales, all but annihilated what remained of Okinawa Island and blew up the recently-instated GDI ‘Philadelphia’ space station, which fell within Orb territorial waters and destroyed many of its coastal sectors.

The following offensive, to say the least, was bloody. Taking three months and much assistance of Factions such as the Justice League, Orb and the LaGrange Colonies, the GDI finally pushed the Brotherhood back into the Tiberium Zone and destroyed their headquarters thru long-range and orbital bombing.

The following clean-up operation found neither Kane’s nor Kira’s bodies.

And nine months later, on the anniversary of Nod’s greatest offensive, a small (and less destructive that it SHOULD have been) Tiberium bomb detonated inside the Morgenrote headquarters in Orb, followed by an E-Mail with a single message:

*“You Can’t Kill The Messiah”.*

The Brotherhood of Nod is still out there, going into the shadows in the face of near-total annihilation.

And from the shadows it will strike. It is just waiting for the right time to do so.

Kane and his Children can afford to wait.


(((((((((((((((()))))))))

*NEW FACTION:*
*
THE BROTHERHOOD OF NOD:​*






_“Look at them all, fighting for petty scraps, of land, of food, of power, like a bunch of stray dogs.
And like stray dogs we shall put them all down. They deserve no mercy whatsoever. Not after what they have done, and continue to do. The will of Kane is that of bloody, swift retribution unto our enemies.
And we, as Kane’s Children, will see that it’s done.”_
*-Kira Yamato to the Brotherhood of Nod, Date & Location Unknown.*

The words ‘Apocalypse Cult’ don’t even begin to scratch the surface. They have some of the most insane masterminds as leaders. They use one of the most deadly radioactive elements on Coreline freely. They have an ‘absolutely no mercy’ rule against their enemies.
Blown away to near-extinction during the retaliation of Year 6 Post-Vanishing, the Brotherhood of Nod is now in the shadows, composed of merely a few thousand very driven fanatics.
Which only makes them all the more dangerous.

*AGENDA: *Conquer the world (‘Peace Through Power’)/Destroy all of Nod’s enemies.
*STRUCTURE:* Worldwide Cult/Conspiracy with members in all walks of life.
*SYMBOL: *A chamfered triangle enclosing a curved scorpion tail.
*MOST COMMON ALLEGIANCE:* Brotherhood of Nod.
*REQUISITION LIMIT:* 50 (Classified).

*OVERVIEW:*
The Brotherhood of Nod was created by Kane, in its home universe, an unknown amount of time before the appearance of Tiberium on Earth. The Brotherhood became extremely powerful soon after that with its developing of Tiberium-using technologies.

Of course, Kane used this power in very evil purposes, deciding to conquer the world, and the world’s governments deciding not to take it. The following so-called Tiberium Wars involved all kind of weaponry and elements, introduced mutants, mad Artificial Intelligences and even aliens, and saw the Earth turning into a Tiberium-infested wasteland. 

When the Vanishing occurred, Kane appeared in Coreline, the Brotherhood that he had created pretty much non-existing. It is not known how long did it took him to collect men dedicated to his same cause, or even his involvement in the appearance of Tiberium in the Southern Coast of Australia, but once the Zone grew into its current dimensions, he was ready. He had analized what the other factions could bring to the fore. He had chosen his alliances, developed his technologies.

And he found his ideal Child, the one he soon came to announce as his Apprentice and Heir to the Brotherhood, deep inside the Tiberium Zone: an Alternate of Kira Yamato, an Ultimate Coordinator that, as well as his many other gifts, was immune to the Tiberium radiation-a feat that few other Fictions could claim.

It was with Kira’s and Kane’s collected intelligences that the Brotherhood grew further in its threat status, unlocking the secret of Ultimate Coordinators and producing them en-masse, acquiring and modifying Gundams with weapons of insane power and Tiberium reactors, as well as improving on ‘Old Reliable’ vehicles of the Brotherhood.

The attack of September 2nd, on the 6th Year Post-Vanishing, was a blitzkrieg that only a small collection of miracles (and a hell of a lot of bravery) managed to stop. It was one more symbol that the world’s nations still were not prepared for all the menaces that the multiverse could throw at them, and the Brotherhood wasted no time to wave it in their faces.

The following retaliation, officially called Operation: FIRESTORM and ‘affectionately’ called the Coreline Tiberium War (or to those in the know of Kane’s past, the Fourth Tiberium War) was a symbol as well: one that the Brotherhood of Nod, for all of its fanaticism and firepower, was not prepared for a determined, allied counter-offensive, especially one so soon after their attack. Kane had underestimated his foes, didn’t expected certain factions to enter the war-and paid for it three months later, when his forces were pushed into the Tiberium Zone and bombarded into oblivion.

But they couldn’t kill the Messiahs.

Now, the Brotherhood of Nod is reforming, becoming more specialized, striking from the shadows and investing into hardier, more destructive and stealthier weapons, expanding its feelers for a way to ‘balance the scales’ and introducing agents into the very forces that attempted its destruction.

This is a plan that will (admittedly) take a long time, but Kane and Kira will wait.

*STRUCTURE:*
The Brotherhood of Nod exists now as a series of loosely-connected cells, all of which report to Kane and Kira. The Brotherhood’s cells vary greatly, from assassins and infantrymen to scientists to infiltrators to mechanized units, and depending on how deep their cover is, many Nod members might have never even seen Kane or Kira nor know how to contact them or any other cells-communication being purely one-way issuing of orders. This separation and secrecy allows for the survival of the Brotherhood even if many cells are exposed and destroyed.

*BASES OF OPERATIONS:*
After the destruction of the main Brotherhood H.Q. within the Tiberium Zone, there has been no advancement in the location of any ‘true’ bases of the Brotherhood. The Brotherhood’s organization before the Tiberium War had created a large number of outposts and caches throughout the world, some of which had since been destroyed, a large number of which are still unaccounted for.

Members of the Brotherhood gather themselves any place they can, be it in dark basements, alleys, and even member-owned nightclubs and offices. Secrecy is a factor observed at all times these days.
*
RESOURCES:*
Depending on the cell, the members of the Brotherhood of Nod can be quite wealthy and have access to top-secret Nod technologies, or be pretty damn poor and using the most basic of weapons (this don’t always goes hand-in-hand, however). Undercover agents might also have access to gear from their infiltrated faction.

One of the most secret technologies that the Brotherhood of Nod has, however, is that of the Ultimate Coordinator. Extremely rare by Multiversal standards, Nod managed to unlock the techniques of Ulen Hibiki and mass-produce them, trained from birth or enhancement in the beliefs of Nod and advanced fighting techniques, fanatically loyal to the end one and all, hard to defeat by regular fighting means, they are one of the chief reasons the Tiberium War lasted as long as it did.

Their other ‘ace in the sleeve’ is Tiberium. This dangerous radioactive element is the core of many of their technologies-Tiberium reactors were installed in all Nod-used G-Units and buildings, controlled exposure to Tiberium mutated carefully-selected members into super-soldiers, and not-quite-controlled Tiberium radiation and toxic byproducts are their chief WMDs. It is unknown how is it possible that Nod can have such free access to Tiberium with GDI having such a close watch of the Zone, but theories abound, from Kane having access to a Tiberium-infested AltVerse to secret Tiberium ‘greenhouses’ to moles in GDI.

*INVOLVING THE HEROES:*
Becoming part of the Brotherhood of Nod is pretty hard, getting out of it impossible. Once you see into the insanity that is Kane’s mind, either you embrace it or you die.
Those fighting the Brotherhood of Nod do so on many levels, from the random ‘heroes’ in the streets of Coreline who locate a cell to the people of the nations’ armed forces who try and wipe it out for good.
The Brotherhood of Nod makes a good villain in a lot of levels, especially since the cells are so varied in methods of operation and available equipment. Stories involving everything from ‘kill-all-the-terrorists’ to ‘terrors from beyond human comprehension’ to ‘how much do you TRULY believe you have seen of the Devil you know?’ can involve the Brotherhood (and maybe the Heroes will never know).

*USING THE BROTHERHOOD OF NOD:*
The Brotherhood of Nod’s main objective is simple: ‘Peace Through Power’. The only true peace that Kane will accept from his enemies is that of their graves.
Low-power adventures should involve cells with little firepower but probably lots of conviction or other methods to obtain their objectives, while high-power adventures should involve the big guns and terrors of the Brotherhood-their Tiberium-mutated shocktroopers, the Ultimate Coordinators, etc.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Bumping this. Hope you fellas don't mind.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Just bumping this thing. Hope you fellas don't mind.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

*NEW CORELINE SLANG:*


*+DE-REZZED:* Dead. Commonly used by Internet Fictions (Digimon, NetNavis, etc).

.....the first group being *extremely* hard to make thus, especially if we're speaking of Season 1/2 types. 

*+SPECIALS/JUICED/ACES-JOKERS/EXTRAORDINARIES/EMPOWERED/HYPERS/METAS/PARANORMALS/TALENTS/ULTRA(-ENHANCED)*: Terms for super-powered people.

Well..........ACES-JOKERS? Er............we're screwed, aren't we? _Aren't we_? *stare*


----------



## atanakar

*welcome*

Wise move to backup the Coreline Tread here. I've been reading it at WOC forum even if I didn't manifest myself. Keep up the good work !


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Aquarius Alodar said:
			
		

> *NEW CORELINE SLANG:*
> 
> 
> *+DE-REZZED:* Dead. Commonly used by Internet Fictions (Digimon, NetNavis, etc).
> 
> .....the first group being *extremely* hard to make thus, especially if we're speaking of Season 1/2 types.
> 
> *+SPECIALS/JUICED/ACES-JOKERS/EXTRAORDINARIES/EMPOWERED/HYPERS/METAS/PARANORMALS/TALENTS/ULTRA(-ENHANCED)*: Terms for super-powered people.
> 
> Well..........ACES-JOKERS? Er............we're screwed, aren't we? _Aren't we_? *stare*




There's no Wild Card Virus out there, although many of the characters that were created on the books are, and they will prefer to be called 'Aces' or 'Jokers' any day of the week. Many people lso just prefer to call a superpowered with those terms (out of familiarity).

Hmmm.... I'm thinking something... what about making the 'Aces High' Club a chain?


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> There's no Wild Card Virus out there, although many of the characters that were created on the books are, and they will prefer to be called 'Aces' or 'Jokers' any day of the week. Many people lso just prefer to call a superpowered with those terms (out of familiarity).
> 
> Hmmm.... I'm thinking something... what about making the 'Aces High' Club a chain?




*Wheeeeeewwwwww* *sweatwipe*
.....just an O.D on good ol' healthy paranoia, anyway. 

As for the resturant chain idea........good thinking.   

Also, some Jokers have _nasty_ problems that are crying out to be fixed (Captain Trips' daughter, for one thing)......for which a little trip to the Sixth Galaxy might be one option. (Y. V. reengineering, of course) Exposure to the 'Wormtown Protocol', however, brings to mind the words _sledgehammer_, _crack_, and _nut_,  which means it's obviously right out.

EDIT: FYI, the terms 'Sixth Galaxy' and 'Wormtown Protocol' may sound like soundbites, but they are in fact what some people came up with for better-sounding colloquial terms for the SWG (also a _very_ backhanded dig at the few David Brin fans that survived the Hours) and CLULESS, respectively.
(Well, duh.)


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Wormtown: where The End Of The World As We Knew It started.

I thought for a second there (and bear with me, it was a dreary second) that 'Wormtown Protocol' is some government buzz-word for 'Another 23 Hours Are Coming-Kiss Your Rear Goddbye'.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Bumpijng this. Got into work, and it has been pretty pressing.

But if you think for one moment I'm gonna abandon this-then you're very mistaken.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> Bumpijng this. Got into work, and it has been pretty pressing.
> 
> But if you think for one moment I'm gonna abandon this-then you're very mistaken.





Something just occurred (this could probably be on corelinerumormill.com) You know the Servitors (or Servants, if you prefer) of the Ancient Spirits of Evil? One wonders what exactly they might be doing in Central America for Thundarain royalty to give their attention?  Plus, at least a few of them have to be Death Knights or Deathbringers (MMII, 207/55) if they're to be anything more than a ravening horde, requiring *near-constant* direction. Yeah....the ASoE _did_ pick a fairly uncreative one for a champion, at least by 2000s standards.  


Edit: Dammdammdammdammdamm! Thing....in....head......*groan*

_"The Wheel of Time turns, and Ages come and go as the Bordermists spew forth Shards that become legend. Legend fades to myth, and even myth is long forgotten when the Shards that gave them birth stride the world again....._ 

.....Yup, apologies for the steal, Bob. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wheel_of_Time


(*gasp*.....Frakking CLULESS. But it does have its good sides apparently......*cough,cough*)


----------



## RigaMortus2

Do you actually play this game?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Mumm-Ra can be the Ultimate Death Knight, but the poor guy's just not very creative. Power, yup, by the oodles. Still not very creative with it.
So it took a war to make him think 'low-profile' (I HAVE GOT to get around to that!)

As for the Wheel Of Time... well, I sincerely have no clue how to add it to this place... thinking about buying that D20 WOT RPG, though...THAT should slam an idea in this blockhead brain of mine.

However, Johnny... I *do* have an idea.... I *am* working on it.... and it's coming along quite templated, I might add...

Like Ramin Djawadi's latest soundtrack... damn, it's good (hint there).



			
				RigaMortus2 said:
			
		

> Do you actually play this game?




Yup. Got a few campaigns going on over at the WOTC D20 Modern Game Boards.

And I was thinking of starting one over here, that happens during the Hours. Nothing very fancy-just an average bunch of D20 Modern heroes... in the middle of the freakin' End Of The World, Armageddon, Ragnarok, you-name-it.

That, or a Mutants And Masterminds (Second Edition) all-hell-breaks-loose-fest that happens several years after the Hours (and yup, you can play as your favorite Superhero or Anime Character-if you can make him fit PL10).

.....anybody up for grabs?


----------



## RigaMortus2

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> Yup. Got a few campaigns going on over at the WOTC D20 Modern Game Boards.




How do you manage this?  This just seems a little too much to cramp into an actual game.  Each class/race/whatever can not be balanced against one another.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> As for the Wheel Of Time... well, I sincerely have no clue how to add it to this place... thinking about buying that D20 WOT RPG, though...THAT should slam an idea in this blockhead brain of mine.




[whisper] S'easy.......just get Outlook Express going if you have it.....cue Big Damm File comin' down the line.  . [/whisper]


----------



## marcoasalazarm

RigaMortus2 said:
			
		

> How do you manage this?  This just seems a little too much to cramp into an actual game.  Each class/race/whatever can not be balanced against one another.



It's all in the flavor, what do you want to cut and paste... and as for balance, well... what post-apocalyptic tale worth its salt actually *cares* about 'balance'? Not the same way a gamer would care, that's for sure. The threat's always extremely hard to beat, for the single adventurer or the party of survivors.

And occasionally, running's on top of the option list.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Bump.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

CLULESS testbed, perhaps?   Anyroad, visiting Corelineian teens appear to have increased the range of the breed from simple extremeosaurs......


Some snooping on en.wikipedia.org/oa turns up  prototype TARDIS data

and  a secret history of The Doctor....or should we call him "Thete"?   


More musings to follow.....


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

*shakehead*


Damm 'brighteners'! (+6 equipment bonus to Knowledgeimensional Physics checks, can use the skill as if trained. Drawback: 1d4 hours after first use, make DC 15 Will save or suffer 3d8 nonlethal damage, 1d4 temporary Wis damage due to mental strain) ......_Bastardos_ should've told me about the side effects, you know? OTOH, it _was_ a volunteer program, so I suppose I can't really complain that much....



On the topic of new dimensions.........[JeanLuc] ...where no one has gone before![/JeanLuc]



....How about Reptilon, anyone? Seems to be the same spacetime bubble _mierda_ as Gallifrey, (and New Genesis, come to think of it)but hyperspace-accessible in their particular case, in orbital lockstep with Dinotopia for some reason.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Foster's: dunno what to say-except that it's probably a side-effect from CLULESS rather than a 'prototype'. As the timeline goes.... well, many Imaginary Friends will have more sob stories to tell, and the government might not like the zanyness Madame Foster lets happen (and that is *not* good, lemme tell ya).

Reptilion: Good idea-heck of a good idea. Dunno *how* are we going to stat up a Reptilion Race, though-let alone the 'Dinovolution' gizmo-but I love the idea. I'm gonna start work on it.

And New Genesis.... well, I'd rather let that for someone with more knowledge of DC that I do (since if I start with NG, well, people are gonna be waiting for Apokolips... and I don't think I'm good enough for ideas invollving its ruler).


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> Reptilion: Good idea-heck of a good idea. Dunno *how* are we going to stat up a Reptilion Race, though-let alone the 'Dinovolution' gizmo-but I love the idea. I'm gonna start work on it.




One would assume that Dinotopia's Waterfall City, then, has the prime 'black budget' research center for the use of the 'Dinovolution' boosttech as an alternative to uploading. 



			
				marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> And New Genesis.... well, I'd rather let that for someone with more knowledge of DC that I do (since if I start with NG, well, people are gonna be waiting for Apokolips... and I don't think I'm good enough for ideas invollving its ruler).




Er......already fixed. (Was just meant as analogy, anyway....which reminds me of one of my ideas: the one other tech in the known multiverse that could get through _that_ barrier, other than a TARDIS, would of course be a Boom Tube.) Something to do with CLULESS pretzeling the fabric of adjacent local spacetimes or something.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

So the only two things that can get to Gallifrey are the boxes that are bigger on the inside and the teeny-winy supercomputers that produce wormholes. (the Mother Boxes). 

Don't you just love comic book superscience?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Bump!!!!


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

Gotta question that's been nagging for some time now, amigo.... 
So, to refresh......The current timeframe would be shortly after 36 ABY when the Sixth Galaxy gets 'kicked in from left field' as it were. The question itself is kind of simple.....Does the Milky Way have sufficent resources invested/deployed 'next door' to prevent the crap hitting the plasma intake for the New Jedi Order....... or not? And, yes, it does look like it's gonna be _severely_ crappy. At least, IMHO.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Still haven't given much thought to the Star Wars part of the galaxy, you know? One thing agreed upon was that it's now at some point past the whole Yuuzhan Vong invasion.

The rest of the Milky Way's got a better shot at blowing away the bad guys, though.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well... new Forum format. It's cool.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Bumping this. Always accepting new ideas.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Bump!


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

I don't know 'bout _tu, amigo,_ but the fact the new FBI liason to PSI was born in 'Eschaton country' (lexicon: Name for MA and component areas)
may well have something to do with the fact the guy's a big-_cogida_ Weirdness Magnet,-even these days, Post-Vanishing- ,as well as being kept under discreet surveilance by the Copper Hexad, which seems to be preparing to make a recruitment offer.(lexicon: 'street' name for the Galifreyian embassy, the only other 'branch offices' being in London - _very_acidy of course, in keeping with the general local mood- and Tokyo.


----------



## Socius

This thread has been intriguing even before I signed on. Wondered why some obvious and devious ideas weren't thrown in, and here's one in particular. Don't have any current books due to lack of available players in area, but still want to contribute some suggestions. Feel free to expand on this, put in stats and other fine details as you like; this is merely a seed or synopsis waiting to be developed.

-----

The Andromedan Cyber Empire

Not everything that go together like peanut butter and chocolate are so wonderful. Sometimes a particular combination can be outright hideous in how they complement each other so well.

People couldn't remember exactly when the prelimenary reports from the numerous space-faring expeditions and patrols came in, but for the few who actually got to read them it was unsettling to all Human and Fiction alike. Nobody knows which organization or organizations exactly was in charge, but word through the grapevine was that there had been a clandestine meeting where these reports were read and discussed. What the reports boiled down to were that numerous planets on the fringe with nice relatively primitive and/or not so advanced humanoid societies were going heavy metal overnight.

And unfortunately it had nothing to do with the latest Disaster Area Universal Tour.

Some brave space farers decided to do a little planet-side recon in these invaded worlds with results that could have been scripted if it wasn't so real and bloodchilling. A few died, a few suffered a much worse fate, and then a few managed to get out with detailed report of what the hell was exactly going on.

Cybermen.

Now, a few things set this apart from what Pre-Vs and a few others knew about Cybermen in general.

First of all was their appearance. These Cybermen were neither the space-suited Mondasian variety, nor the clunky armored Tin Men churned out by Cybus Industries. These seemed either a variant design, or perhaps they were more advanced models from lost concept sketches that were neglected on someone's desk. Pre-Vs seemed to especially note a distinct _anime_ aesthetics to these Cybermen.

The second, and some would later say _important_ distinction was what was observed by these brave souls and recorded for Earth's sake. The invasion forces followed the standard Mondasian hierachy of Cybermen being led by Cyber Leaders, who in turn took orders from a Cyber Controller. But then some uncertainty arose when one of the reports detailing how the Cyber Controller was said to have received and relayed orders from "Her Majesty," which didn't widen eyes immediately but certainly raised a few brows on people attending that meeting. The few lateral-thinking _otaku_ Pre-Vs were on a headstart towards screaming their expletives of choice not too much later on.

Another piece of evidence at the meeting was a hidden recording of a Cybercompany advancing on a helpless village not too far from an initial landing zone on a more agricultural planet. The words that came out of the Cyber Leader's speech modulator was the eye-opening shocker:

[In the name of Queen La Andromeda Prometheum, this planet and all its inhabitants are now annexed to the Cyber Empire.]

After the outburst of horrified obscenities at the meeting room calmed down, the Pre-Vs smacked themselves wondering why they didn't see this coming in the first place. When Fiction from the whole of Earth's popular culture suddenly materialized into Reality, some things went well together like peanut butter and chocolate as was all ready known on the planet. Except sometimes the result was horrific in how they complemented each other so well.

The conclusion they reached was explained in detail to the others gathered at the meeting. During the period of Fictional emergence following the Vanishing, it seemed that two identical "cultures" for the lack of a better term materialized and merged as was not uncommon in the 23 Hours. Except the merging was on literally a planetary scale, and the two halves almost fit perfectly like pieces of the same puzzle.

Andromeda (formerly La Metalle) and Mondas. Both planets were once binary twins of Earth ages ago in their home universes, and both were knocked off their orbits and sent hurtling into the depths of frigid space. Their inhabitants only saw starvation and a chill death in their bleak future, and both worlds eventually resorted to cybernetic conversion for survival. And the mechanized inhabitants of both planets were out to conquer the universe and convert all other sentient humanoid life.

When the 23 Hours hit, such were the similarities of both mechanical civilizations that they didn't just converge physically, their cultural identity (or what passes for one) combined as well. None of the former Mondasians or La Metalleans in this reality are even aware that they used to have separate histories in separate dimensions. As far as everyone from Queen Andromeda herself at the top all the way down to the rank-and-file Cyberman or lowly cyborg citizen of Andromeda are concerned, they are all members of the same civilization, cast away from the warm embrace of Sister Earth and into the blackest gulfs of space, abandoning flesh in favor of metal out of pure survival.

Peanut butter and chocolate indeed.

Queen Andromeda was still on that universal domination trip, and this time the Cybermen were now her standing royal army and navy- the default military model of choice. And from what the Pre-Vs knew of both components, the Cyber Empire would eventually head towards Earth's direction. Of course the high probability that the greatest enemies of both Queen Andromeda and the Cybermen were also in existence in this universe were one of the few sparks of hope that emerged at the conclusion of that meeting.

Preparations were being made.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Beautiful, my man. Absolutely beautiful.

I'll see what I can cook up or adapt for the Cybermen.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:


> Beautiful, my man. Absolutely beautiful.
> 
> I'll see what I can cook up or adapt for the Cybermen.





 'THIS IS PEST CONTROL.' indeed. Of course, a team headed by Sec (w/ certain......_backup_.....)might well be developing strategies for this.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

A friend of mine lent me a DVD with the (fandubbed) first 4 episodes of 'Code Geass'.

Heh. Not much really of a 'follow-the-villain' serieses, but there's a few ideas there.

Where would be a good beachhead for an attempted Britannian invasion, anycase?


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:


> A friend of mine lent me a DVD with the (fandubbed) first 4 episodes of 'Code Geass'.
> 
> Heh. Not much really of a 'follow-the-villain' serieses, but there's a few ideas there.
> 
> Where would be a good beachhead for an attempted Britannian invasion, anycase?




I shall answer that with another question, _amigo_: Where would the AOH's 'grandmaster', Jason D. Dexter, operate out of,d'you think?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Aquarius Alodar said:


> I shall answer that with another question, _amigo_: Where would the AOH's 'grandmaster', Jason D. Dexter, operate out of,d'you think?




Someplace far away and deserted (so to speak). Dunno... deep within the Nevada desert, New Mexico.... or the Minnesotan or Washington wilderness.

You know what, let's make it Minnesota. The AoH is all over the planet, so people think he's in the more 'obvious' places.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Bump!


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Okay... bumping again.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:


> Okay... bumping again.





(FYI: One of your sig quotes has been..._off_ for some considerable time(dyslexia methinks) and runs as follows: *Si vis Pacem, Para Bellum.* Literally:_If you wish for peace, prepare for war._)


As _la muerte Mucho-coloreada_ puts it so well, if Fantastica is the land of stories......well, science fiction is conspicious by its absence of exclusion....which kind of explains the space station 'Ivory Magnolia' hanging in 'geostationary orbit' over the place, as of the current year. Strange thing is, though, _ no other artifical satelites are in orbit, but it seems to provide for transdimensional communications needs without missing a beat._

(*Si... chew en esto, Senor Ende!* )


----------



## Socius

Well, once work was out of the way I had time to work on this idea as well. It's cyberspace oriented, but hopefully someone can use it as a location for either an adventure or even a campaign.

-----

*The Blue Pill/The Red Pill (Virtual Location/CyberBusinesses)*

While the Visitation has considerably transformed the landscape and culture of the physical world, the domains of cyberspace have been affected as well. The relatively sudden influx of various advanced computing technologies and software have practically mirrored "the real world" in how vivid, breathtaking and yet frightening it has become. Indeed, the virtual world has taken on a unique sentience as countless types of Artificial Intelligence lifeforms find themselves in a vast electronic frontier incredibly different from what they remembered. Many have resumed what they remembered their existence was about, with the new terrain being anything from a minor nuisance to an unknown danger. And just as many have taken to exploring the strange new virtual world and find what they can make of it.

One result of such exploration are a pair of intricately tied virtual locations and cyberbusiness: The Blue Pill and The Red Pill. The two are not cyberbusinesses one would traditionally expect in the manner of eBay or Amazon.com; in fact there is no website at all for the Pills and conventional internet engine searches will only trip over the inevitable _Matrix_ references. The Blue Pill and the Red Pill are literal cyberbusinesses that exist purely in cyberspace, made by AIs for AIs (and the occasional organic visitor).

*Appearance and Location*

Visually, the two Pills can literally take on the appearance of any building in the local system's architecture, anything from basic polygonal shapes to a corner café with mirrorshade windows, all the way to breathtaking near-photographic renderings of exquisite mansions. There will always at least be a hint of the appropriate color on the "building," regardless of whether or not there's any visible writing with the establishment's name.

The Blue Pill is a restaurant that can lead to several locations varying from family friendly casual dining joints with atmosphere reminiscent of places like Applebee's or Outback, specialty restaurants like sushi houses and churrascaria, and all the way to a virtually separate (_partitioned_ might be a more accurate term) high-class five-star establishment with suitably opulent decor and menu- this part is known by AIs as _La Pilule Bleu_- depending on which part a particular AI or individual wishes to go to. All it takes is knowing which restaurant you want to be in before stepping through the virtual doorway and you're right in the reception area of the desired place.

The Red Pill on the other hand is a nightclub type establishment that branch into several depending on one's preferred music and social crowd. Anything from mosh pits and biker bars all the way to high society piano bars are available, again merely requiring which section you want to be in before stepping through the doorway.

Structurally, the actual location of the entire Pill domain is not fixed. In fact, the whole thing can cut and paste itself to any stable computer network that is confirmed to be nonhostile to its presence. The Pill Core (as the central heart of the whole establishment domain is called by its employees) is currently housed in a calm and benign sector of the legendary Darwinia virtual world, although it's quite capable of shifting location like a virtual Atlantis if severe trouble was to erupt there.

The Blue Pill and Red Pill buildings that manifest wherever are in fact portals that take visitors to the Pill Core itself, the assorted restaurants and clubs within linked to a vast and almost labyrinthine network of virtual pocket worlds that are interconnected through specific and carefully controlled (usually discreetly concealed with occasional security milling about) channels and ports in a computer simulation of Temporal Physics that would amuse many a Time Lord. At each Blue or Red portal there will always be a sign on a window or stand that lists the name of each pocket virtual world followed by a summary of each pocket world's theme and specialties. However, the listings will always include a word for the colors Blue and Red. Visitors will always return through the portal they entered through, although in some rare cases the portal will have closed or relocated and leave the customers stranded. Usually the portal will be quickly re-established, but sometimes they will be allowed to exit through a fresh one elsewhere if the point of origin is proven to be dangerous.

AIs in cyberspace have no trouble at all finding the portal buildings whenever the mood strikes them. People in the living world however have to overcome being able to interact with cyberspace to begin with, as well as being able to track down the virtual buildings themselves after getting past the first problem. An ability to jack in to cyberspace is the most direct way of overcoming that problem, although that comes with inherent expenses and dangers.

A much safer but much less effective way of visiting the Pills would be through certain online games/utilities such as _The Sims_, _Habbo_, or _Second Life_. Sims naturally have little difficulty finding the Pill portals and in fact many a Simhead were quite surprised to find their Sims come upon a building that they know _doesn't_ exist in their current expansion and find a starkly breathtaking world inside that somehow manages to not eat up their memory and processor requirements. Of course the problem with _The Sims_ is that there's no direct way to verbally communicate with the other AIs on the player's part. Still, if the visitor can either modify their copy or possess an ability related to electronics such as telemechanics then they might be able to convince (or order) the Sim to relay messages on their behalf. But there's the new risk of possibly getting their beloved Sim derezzed if things really go bad in an interaction.

An effective medium ground would be to either have a suitably capable AI companion such as a Digimon or NetNAVI to either do the talking for them or accompany them on a netrun.

In addition to the portals, restaurants and clubs, the Pill domain also includes near the center of its hub virtual kitchens, pantries, farmlands for particularly picky digital crops and livestock, as well as an informal Command Center comprised of administrative offices, employee-related facilities and a sizeable security section that includes shelters and digital armories. Yes, armories. The whole Pill domain is a living organism reminiscent of the largest and most sophisticated Las Vegas casinos.

*Offerings*

The Blue Pill restaurants are as varied as the human experience and imagination. None of the restaurants will be the sort to offend what is considered basic human decency. Now and then there will always be a new Blue pocket world offered with a focus on certain style of cuisine popping up on the portal list. The AIs are somehow able to taste the food and drinks and in fact the virtual cuisine will somehow "nourish" them, defragmenting their coding and slightly increase their efficiency amongst other things. Netrunners, Zion humans and others capable of jacking in will experience flavor intensity they may have never actually experienced in their lives. Digitized Users may in fact find that the virtual food nourishes them just as if they were AI. Best of all, unlike real food and drinks there's no worry about weight gain!

The Red Pill clubs come in all flavors as mentioned before, and their bars will offer not only virtual replicas of real world liquors but also distinct potables such as pure Power (most commonly manifesting as a brightly fluorescent blue liquid.) Cocktails mixes of virtual liquors and Power are not uncommonly ordered. AIs and digitized visitors will find Power to be refreshing, invigorating- and in excessive amounts, intoxicating. The music, atmosphere and crowd are just as varied with human imagination.

However, sometimes a pocket world will serve as both a restaurant and nightclub.

Any virtual currency is accepted by the Pills as payment for services, provided it's widespread enough such as SimDollars. However they will also accept transactions involving "real" currencies from electronic accounts. Prices will always be listed in the currencies that the individuals have the most ready access to.

*Staff and Procedures*

The Pills are always looking for all sorts of AI to work for them in all capacities, from working the Pocket Worlds in suitable capacities to tending the virtual farmlands, managing the daily administrations of the Pill Core, all the way to ICE of varying specialties and lethality as security staff. There's no discrimination when it comes to Sims, Programs, AI and ICE other than suitability for a particular job.

The civilian non-security roles take up everything from staffing the restaurants and clubs, to managing the farmland pocket worlds, keeping the administrative and financial lifeblood of the domain in working order, all the way to maintenance of the Pill Core itself. The atmosphere and operation of the restaurant and club vary with their theme with appropriate degrees of tolerance for nonlethal confrontations.

Digital Weapons are checked in the reception areas of the pocket worlds and promptly returned upon the visitor's departure; any special offensive abilities are explicitly forbidden to use unless an emergency arises, and in such events the checked in weapons are returned to their owners immediately for the duration of the crisis. 

The security AIs are varied in their tasks. Equal amounts are distributed among "ground pounders" that deal with the trouble directly nonlethally or otherwise, and monitors who keep an eye on the situation outside of each and every Portal as well as the domain as a whole to either prevent potential trouble by blocking access or to warn the rest of the complex if the subject manages to enter a pocket world despite any attempts at interdiction. Black ICE and AIs of similar classification are usually kept on call as a rapid response team should electronically lethal problem arise within a pocket world. Servers throughout cyberspace are constantly monitored as well to assess their stability in the event a Cut and Paste from the current host becomes necessary. The ability to switch to a stable and active server in nearly an instant insures that all AIs within the Pill Core most of the time will always have backup and not be erased even if their home computer is cut off somehow. Somehow this protection also applies to jacked in visitors although they will experience an unusually long episode of vertigo upon jacking out following a Cut and Paste.

In the event of a breach by either hostile programs such as virus, or particularly malicious Users the customers are quickly directed towards portals lined with antivirus firewalls and into the shelters within the security section while the staff is free to deal with the trouble with sufficient response.

Employees are given a salary of their preferred virtual currency if they have such use for it, as well as benefits that are considerably generous to AIs including the offer of in-facility residence, defragmenting and reduced or free virtual food and drink. Many security AIs like to relax "after hours" with a shot of Power or dozen.

*Notable or even Famous Faces*

*Johnson* - The founder and Chief Administrator of the Blue and Red Pills (He doesn't like being considered a ruler by any means), it's hard for him not to stand out whenever he makes a personal appearance. A retired (at least according to him) Machine Agent, Johnson sports the trademark black and white Armani ensemble and lime-green earpiece no matter where he goes. However, his personality distinctly stands out from anyone who has ever seen an Agent, whether through media or uncomfortable actual encounters. Johnson could best be described as a Real Roleplayer MMOG junkie; he knows that he exists in an electronic world but appreciates the atmosphere and interaction within virtual environments, fascinated by living a lie. Johnson freely admits that back in the Machine days his specialty was interacting with the Coppertops- especially if they could serve as informers against Zion activities. Thus his upbeat and gregarious demeanor could easily been have coded into him. However, few ever forget that Johnson is or was an Agent and in rare instances of trouble he uses the abilities with little hesitation. This makes Zion operatives wary of approaching the Pills for the most part, although it's not really a secret he tolerates their presence as long as they behave themselves. His preferred firearm is a simulated Calico Machine Pistol.

Whenever Johnson is involved personally in a tense situation, he'll normally defer to his past role, trying to smooth talk potential troublemakers out of a mess and even offering the subject amenities. However if it becomes clear that the subject will not respond positively to reason- especially if civilian AIs or runners are in grave danger, Johnson will not be hesitant to resort to more drastic or even lethal measures if necessary.

As noted, Johnson has kept in touch with fellow Agents even in his "retirement" and new endeavor. Now and then, an Agent or two can be seen in the pocket worlds although they're usually there to relax with a glass or few of Power (something which they acquired a taste for after Johnson introduced them to it). Johnson *does* require them to leave any known Zion operatives spotted alone unless the forementioned operative stirs up serious trouble within the Pill Core. However, in turn they get their orders free- especially Power- and the comparatively few Agent associates who know about the place are good at keeping secrets from the Machine as necessary. This also has an added benefit; in the event an especially dangerous netrunner or User crashes the party, Johnson can call upon them to back up the Black ICE and Program security staff to deal with the troublemaker.

*Dot Matrix* - Yes folks, she's here in Coreline and ever the shrewd businesswoman Dot has managed to acquire a partnership in the Pill Core. In fact, one of the pocket worlds (The Blue Plate Special) is a much larger version of her Diner. Now and then Dot and her friends'll be seen in any of the pocket worlds whenever she isn't taking charge of the Blue Plate Special. Only slightly below Johnson in the Pill Core's hierarchy, Dot effectively speaks for him under most circumstances and the staff respond as such. In addition, she has access to the Armory as well if serious problems should break in to the domain and is only second to Johnson in security situations.

*Digitamamon* - The irascible Digimon is one of the Blue Pill's star chefs, handling not only cooking in the Japanese cuisine pocket worlds but also serving as head chef whenever haut-cuisine with Japanese is ordered in the higher-class pocket worlds. Naturally the egghead manages to display the head chef's temperament and lofty virtual salary in exchange for spectacular meals with spectacular taste. 

*Etemon* - Every January 8 ever since the Visitation, one of the hybrid pocket worlds (The Blue Suede Shoe- a rockabilly club and restaurant) hosts an all day tribute to Elvis Presley on his birthday with things such as suitably themed menus (including virtual Fried Peanut Butter and Banana Sandwich naturally) along with karaoke and impersonator contests and concerts. One of the highlights in the evening is an appearance by Etemon complete in sparkling jumpsuit singing the Greatest Hits. Unlike most people's account of Etemon, this appearance is remarkable for how spectacular his performance is, voice and motion practically channeling the Spirit of the King much to the standing ovation of the crowd that day.

*Veloci-T* - Usually hanging out in the aviation-themed Red Wings club pocket world, Veloci-T is a military-grade targeting Program who appears as a woman in the distinct circuitry motif- in her case a neon green color.

Once a Recognizer pilot in the service of the MCP, Veloci-T decided to "borrow" a Recognizer in the wake of the MCP's first (or final) demise along with a few fellow Programs once the Visitation vastly expanded cyberspace. Eventually they found gainful and socially acceptable employment in the Armed Forces of Darwinia like most expatriate Recognizer pilots did, operating their stolen and recolored vehicles as air support in the Darwinian's constant vigilance against intrusive and infectious virus.

Veloci-T is the leader of a squadron and most often fellow Programs are there reminscing of old days and chatting up on the week's events. When the Pill Core arrived in Darwinia, the change of pace with AIs substantially more humanoid and animated than the stick-figure Darwinians was welcome to her. She's friendly enough to AIs or visiting humanoids, although Veloci-T seems to open up a lot more to aerospace AIs and people who are pilots in real life.

She's also suitably trained in personal combat- she's even gained a talent for using her Identity Disc as a melee weapon in addition to its normal functions and at times this comes in very handy outside of a Recognizer or when trouble crashes the Red Wing.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

Socius said:


> Well, once work was out of the way I had time to work on this idea as well. It's cyberspace oriented, but hopefully someone can use it as a location for either an adventure or even a campaign.
> 
> -----
> 
> *The Blue Pill/The Red Pill (Virtual Location/CyberBusinesses)*
> 
> While the Visitation has considerably transformed the landscape and culture of the physical world, the domains of cyberspace have been affected as well. The relatively sudden influx of various advanced computing technologies and software have practically mirrored "the real world" in how vivid, breathtaking and yet frightening it has become. Indeed, the virtual world has taken on a unique sentience as countless types of Artificial Intelligence lifeforms find themselves in a vast electronic frontier incredibly different from what they remembered. Many have resumed what they remembered their existence was about, with the new terrain being anything from a minor nuisance to an unknown danger. And just as many have taken to exploring the strange new virtual world and find what they can make of it.
> 
> One result of such exploration are a pair of intricately tied virtual locations and cyberbusiness: The Blue Pill and The Red Pill. The two are not cyberbusinesses one would traditionally expect in the manner of eBay or Amazon.com; in fact there is no website at all for the Pills and conventional internet engine searches will only trip over the inevitable _Matrix_ references. The Blue Pill and the Red Pill are literal cyberbusinesses that exist purely in cyberspace, made by AIs for AIs (and the occasional organic visitor).
> 
> *Appearance and Location*
> 
> Visually, the two Pills can literally take on the appearance of any building in the local system's architecture, anything from basic polygonal shapes to a corner café with mirrorshade windows, all the way to breathtaking near-photographic renderings of exquisite mansions. There will always at least be a hint of the appropriate color on the "building," regardless of whether or not there's any visible writing with the establishment's name.
> 
> The Blue Pill is a restaurant that can lead to several locations varying from family friendly casual dining joints with atmosphere reminiscent of places like Applebee's or Outback, specialty restaurants like sushi houses and churrascaria, and all the way to a virtually separate (_partitioned_ might be a more accurate term) high-class five-star establishment with suitably opulent decor and menu- this part is known by AIs as _La Pilule Bleu_- depending on which part a particular AI or individual wishes to go to. All it takes is knowing which restaurant you want to be in before stepping through the virtual doorway and you're right in the reception area of the desired place.
> 
> The Red Pill on the other hand is a nightclub type establishment that branch into several depending on one's preferred music and social crowd. Anything from mosh pits and biker bars all the way to high society piano bars are available, again merely requiring which section you want to be in before stepping through the doorway.
> 
> Structurally, the actual location of the entire Pill domain is not fixed. In fact, the whole thing can cut and paste itself to any stable computer network that is confirmed to be nonhostile to its presence. The Pill Core (as the central heart of the whole establishment domain is called by its employees) is currently housed in a calm and benign sector of the legendary Darwinia virtual world, although it's quite capable of shifting location like a virtual Atlantis if severe trouble was to erupt there.
> 
> The Blue Pill and Red Pill buildings that manifest wherever are in fact portals that take visitors to the Pill Core itself, the assorted restaurants and clubs within linked to a vast and almost labyrinthine network of virtual pocket worlds that are interconnected through specific and carefully controlled (usually discreetly concealed with occasional security milling about) channels and ports in a computer simulation of Temporal Physics that would amuse many a Time Lord. At each Blue or Red portal there will always be a sign on a window or stand that lists the name of each pocket virtual world followed by a summary of each pocket world's theme and specialties. However, the listings will always include a word for the colors Blue and Red. Visitors will always return through the portal they entered through, although in some rare cases the portal will have closed or relocated and leave the customers stranded. Usually the portal will be quickly re-established, but sometimes they will be allowed to exit through a fresh one elsewhere if the point of origin is proven to be dangerous.
> 
> AIs in cyberspace have no trouble at all finding the portal buildings whenever the mood strikes them. People in the living world however have to overcome being able to interact with cyberspace to begin with, as well as being able to track down the virtual buildings themselves after getting past the first problem. An ability to jack in to cyberspace is the most direct way of overcoming that problem, although that comes with inherent expenses and dangers.
> 
> A much safer but much less effective way of visiting the Pills would be through certain online games/utilities such as _The Sims_, _Habbo_, or _Second Life_. Sims naturally have little difficulty finding the Pill portals and in fact many a Simhead were quite surprised to find their Sims come upon a building that they know _doesn't_ exist in their current expansion and find a starkly breathtaking world inside that somehow manages to not eat up their memory and processor requirements. Of course the problem with _The Sims_ is that there's no direct way to verbally communicate with the other AIs on the player's part. Still, if the visitor can either modify their copy or possess an ability related to electronics such as telemechanics then they might be able to convince (or order) the Sim to relay messages on their behalf. But there's the new risk of possibly getting their beloved Sim derezzed if things really go bad in an interaction.
> 
> An effective medium ground would be to either have a suitably capable AI companion such as a Digimon or NetNAVI to either do the talking for them or accompany them on a netrun.
> 
> In addition to the portals, restaurants and clubs, the Pill domain also includes near the center of its hub virtual kitchens, pantries, farmlands for particularly picky digital crops and livestock, as well as an informal Command Center comprised of administrative offices, employee-related facilities and a sizeable security section that includes shelters and digital armories. Yes, armories. The whole Pill domain is a living organism reminiscent of the largest and most sophisticated Las Vegas casinos.
> 
> *Offerings*
> 
> The Blue Pill restaurants are as varied as the human experience and imagination. None of the restaurants will be the sort to offend what is considered basic human decency. Now and then there will always be a new Blue pocket world offered with a focus on certain style of cuisine popping up on the portal list. The AIs are somehow able to taste the food and drinks and in fact the virtual cuisine will somehow "nourish" them, defragmenting their coding and slightly increase their efficiency amongst other things. Netrunners, Zion humans and others capable of jacking in will experience flavor intensity they may have never actually experienced in their lives. Digitized Users may in fact find that the virtual food nourishes them just as if they were AI. Best of all, unlike real food and drinks there's no worry about weight gain!
> 
> The Red Pill clubs come in all flavors as mentioned before, and their bars will offer not only virtual replicas of real world liquors but also distinct potables such as pure Power (most commonly manifesting as a brightly fluorescent blue liquid.) Cocktails mixes of virtual liquors and Power are not uncommonly ordered. AIs and digitized visitors will find Power to be refreshing, invigorating- and in excessive amounts, intoxicating. The music, atmosphere and crowd are just as varied with human imagination.
> 
> However, sometimes a pocket world will serve as both a restaurant and nightclub.
> 
> Any virtual currency is accepted by the Pills as payment for services, provided it's widespread enough such as SimDollars. However they will also accept transactions involving "real" currencies from electronic accounts. Prices will always be listed in the currencies that the individuals have the most ready access to.
> 
> *Staff and Procedures*
> 
> The Pills are always looking for all sorts of AI to work for them in all capacities, from working the Pocket Worlds in suitable capacities to tending the virtual farmlands, managing the daily administrations of the Pill Core, all the way to ICE of varying specialties and lethality as security staff. There's no discrimination when it comes to Sims, Programs, AI and ICE other than suitability for a particular job.
> 
> The civilian non-security roles take up everything from staffing the restaurants and clubs, to managing the farmland pocket worlds, keeping the administrative and financial lifeblood of the domain in working order, all the way to maintenance of the Pill Core itself. The atmosphere and operation of the restaurant and club vary with their theme with appropriate degrees of tolerance for nonlethal confrontations.
> 
> Digital Weapons are checked in the reception areas of the pocket worlds and promptly returned upon the visitor's departure; any special offensive abilities are explicitly forbidden to use unless an emergency arises, and in such events the checked in weapons are returned to their owners immediately for the duration of the crisis.
> 
> The security AIs are varied in their tasks. Equal amounts are distributed among "ground pounders" that deal with the trouble directly nonlethally or otherwise, and monitors who keep an eye on the situation outside of each and every Portal as well as the domain as a whole to either prevent potential trouble by blocking access or to warn the rest of the complex if the subject manages to enter a pocket world despite any attempts at interdiction. Black ICE and AIs of similar classification are usually kept on call as a rapid response team should electronically lethal problem arise within a pocket world. Servers throughout cyberspace are constantly monitored as well to assess their stability in the event a Cut and Paste from the current host becomes necessary. The ability to switch to a stable and active server in nearly an instant insures that all AIs within the Pill Core most of the time will always have backup and not be erased even if their home computer is cut off somehow. Somehow this protection also applies to jacked in visitors although they will experience an unusually long episode of vertigo upon jacking out following a Cut and Paste.
> 
> In the event of a breach by either hostile programs such as virus, or particularly malicious Users the customers are quickly directed towards portals lined with antivirus firewalls and into the shelters within the security section while the staff is free to deal with the trouble with sufficient response.
> 
> Employees are given a salary of their preferred virtual currency if they have such use for it, as well as benefits that are considerably generous to AIs including the offer of in-facility residence, defragmenting and reduced or free virtual food and drink. Many security AIs like to relax "after hours" with a shot of Power or dozen.
> 
> *Notable or even Famous Faces*
> 
> *Johnson* - The founder and Chief Administrator of the Blue and Red Pills (He doesn't like being considered a ruler by any means), it's hard for him not to stand out whenever he makes a personal appearance. A retired (at least according to him) Machine Agent, Johnson sports the trademark black and white Armani ensemble and lime-green earpiece no matter where he goes. However, his personality distinctly stands out from anyone who has ever seen an Agent, whether through media or uncomfortable actual encounters. Johnson could best be described as a Real Roleplayer MMOG junkie; he knows that he exists in an electronic world but appreciates the atmosphere and interaction within virtual environments, fascinated by living a lie. Johnson freely admits that back in the Machine days his specialty was interacting with the Coppertops- especially if they could serve as informers against Zion activities. Thus his upbeat and gregarious demeanor could easily been have coded into him. However, few ever forget that Johnson is or was an Agent and in rare instances of trouble he uses the abilities with little hesitation. This makes Zion operatives wary of approaching the Pills for the most part, although it's not really a secret he tolerates their presence as long as they behave themselves. His preferred firearm is a simulated Calico Machine Pistol.
> 
> Whenever Johnson is involved personally in a tense situation, he'll normally defer to his past role, trying to smooth talk potential troublemakers out of a mess and even offering the subject amenities. However if it becomes clear that the subject will not respond positively to reason- especially if civilian AIs or runners are in grave danger, Johnson will not be hesitant to resort to more drastic or even lethal measures if necessary.
> 
> As noted, Johnson has kept in touch with fellow Agents even in his "retirement" and new endeavor. Now and then, an Agent or two can be seen in the pocket worlds although they're usually there to relax with a glass or few of Power (something which they acquired a taste for after Johnson introduced them to it). Johnson *does* require them to leave any known Zion operatives spotted alone unless the forementioned operative stirs up serious trouble within the Pill Core. However, in turn they get their orders free- especially Power- and the comparatively few Agent associates who know about the place are good at keeping secrets from the Machine as necessary. This also has an added benefit; in the event an especially dangerous netrunner or User crashes the party, Johnson can call upon them to back up the Black ICE and Program security staff to deal with the troublemaker.
> 
> *Dot Matrix* - Yes folks, she's here in Coreline and ever the shrewd businesswoman Dot has managed to acquire a partnership in the Pill Core. In fact, one of the pocket worlds (The Blue Plate Special) is a much larger version of her Diner. Now and then Dot and her friends'll be seen in any of the pocket worlds whenever she isn't taking charge of the Blue Plate Special. Only slightly below Johnson in the Pill Core's hierarchy, Dot effectively speaks for him under most circumstances and the staff respond as such. In addition, she has access to the Armory as well if serious problems should break in to the domain and is only second to Johnson in security situations.
> 
> *Digitamamon* - The irascible Digimon is one of the Blue Pill's star chefs, handling not only cooking in the Japanese cuisine pocket worlds but also serving as head chef whenever haut-cuisine with Japanese is ordered in the higher-class pocket worlds. Naturally the egghead manages to display the head chef's temperament and lofty virtual salary in exchange for spectacular meals with spectacular taste.
> 
> *Etemon* - Every January 8 ever since the Visitation, one of the hybrid pocket worlds (The Blue Suede Shoe- a rockabilly club and restaurant) hosts an all day tribute to Elvis Presley on his birthday with things such as suitably themed menus (including virtual Fried Peanut Butter and Banana Sandwich naturally) along with karaoke and impersonator contests and concerts. One of the highlights in the evening is an appearance by Etemon complete in sparkling jumpsuit singing the Greatest Hits. Unlike most people's account of Etemon, this appearance is remarkable for how spectacular his performance is, voice and motion practically channeling the Spirit of the King much to the standing ovation of the crowd that day.
> 
> *Veloci-T* - Usually hanging out in the aviation-themed Red Wings club pocket world, Veloci-T is a military-grade targeting Program who appears as a woman in the distinct circuitry motif- in her case a neon green color.
> 
> Once a Recognizer pilot in the service of the MCP, Veloci-T decided to "borrow" a Recognizer in the wake of the MCP's first (or final) demise along with a few fellow Programs once the Visitation vastly expanded cyberspace. Eventually they found gainful and socially acceptable employment in the Armed Forces of Darwinia like most expatriate Recognizer pilots did, operating their stolen and recolored vehicles as air support in the Darwinian's constant vigilance against intrusive and infectious virus.
> 
> Veloci-T is the leader of a squadron and most often fellow Programs are there reminscing of old days and chatting up on the week's events. When the Pill Core arrived in Darwinia, the change of pace with AIs substantially more humanoid and animated than the stick-figure Darwinians was welcome to her. She's friendly enough to AIs or visiting humanoids, although Veloci-T seems to open up a lot more to aerospace AIs and people who are pilots in real life.
> 
> She's also suitably trained in personal combat- she's even gained a talent for using her Identity Disc as a melee weapon in addition to its normal functions and at times this comes in very handy outside of a Recognizer or when trouble crashes the Red Wing.




You forgot to mention that one of the most favored 'anchorpoints' for a C&P (at least, it has that status) is a fairly nondescript quantum supercomputer that was quickly contracted to be converted to server space. It now exists under the sole moniker of '_Le Nom_' (yep, apparently Lyoko's original storage area is still good for something )


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Extremely damn cool that was added.

I was thinking of three things:
1) I answered where the Head Honcho of the AoH could be based (Minnesota-last place people would look!).

2) I am trying to make some more weapons, adapted from some games ('Marathon', the 'Halo' games and 'Battlefield 2142' were among my first priority).

3) I was thinking about making a quick campaign (maybe two or three adventures long), where I would put you guys (any interested player) against:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAmKKP-XNbg"]Marathon: Durandal-Fake Movie Trailer By bloodrunsclear.[/ame]

(Love this trailer. Makes the guy's voice much more menacing when it sounds like an 'Joshua').

'AnY TaKErS?'


----------



## Socius

marcoasalazarm said:


> Extremely damn cool that was added.




Thanks. The domain can serve as not only a location of interest for an adventure or campaign, it can effectively serve as an informal base of operations and/or transit hub if the PCs and/or their NPC allies get in the good graces of the management (which can be more than just the top two as suits DM tastes). Given the constant influx of AIs from throughout cyberspace there would be rife opportunities for contacts and information gathering.

If enough of the PCs are actual employees then the connection is even easier to establish, a campaign where they're sent out by their bosses for one reason or another, usually to either help out a friend of the management, grab a rare ingredient or recruit someone, or to protect the domain itself.



> 1) I answered where the Head Honcho of the AoH could be based (Minnesota-last place people would look!).




Especially if low key in a quaint and quiet Lutheran community that until the Vanishing and its aftermath only existed in the minds of certain people and radio listeners.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

On a new subject, I was thinking about adding The Four Horsemen-Fiction characters that have joined together to see the world burn-most of them bad as heck even before joining, some a little enhanced, be it training or equipment or something else. And yeah, some of them are Alternates.

War: Brock Sampson
Famine: Liz Sherman
Pestilence: Agent Smith
Death: Anton Chigurh

So.... what do you think?


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:


> On a new subject, I was thinking about adding The Four Horsemen-Fiction characters that have joined together to see the world burn-most of them bad as heck even before joining, some a little enhanced, be it training or equipment or something else. And yeah, some of them are Alternates.
> 
> War: Brock Sampson
> Famine: Liz Sherman
> Pestilence: Agent Smith
> Death: Anton Chigurh
> 
> So.... what do you think?




Oy....*shakehead*....Looks like its time to drop a line to the Deca on the _mierda profunda_ (kind of like the JLA.....except Galifreyian society would be odder than us, to be sure (and the end _almost_ never justifies the means...the destruction of the Family of Blood being an exception to the 
rule))


----------



## marcoasalazarm

The lot of them joining together is a pretty serious thread of pretty apocalyptic proportions... although they probably would be trying to stab each other in the back about 99.5% of the time (The other 5%? That's the Doctor paying a visit).


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:


> The lot of them joining together is a pretty serious thread of pretty apocalyptic proportions... although they probably would be trying to stab each other in the back about 99.5% of the time (The other 5%? That's the Doctor paying a visit).




As would've been expected..... However, tripping on the DCU mainline for a while.....well, *mierda.*

Something like the Hours is certain to cause....significant concern on Oa, right? Which leads to such oddities as Zonama Sekot and Mogo ...._dating_. 

(Personally, I always saw Sekot as the 'female' in the relationship. Neither of them has disabused me of the notion... yet. Any further detail would "play havoc with the brains of primate-descended sapients" or so I'm informed. Yeah, _right_. ).


----------



## marcoasalazarm

I haven't gotten pretty far about thinking about DC comics stuff in general, actually, but in conversation with a friend, there were jokes involved that this planet (good ol' Coreline Earth) is so filled with violent maniacs that want nothing more than to be left alone (and many of which can alter reality to as little more than 'I Want My Bullet To Drill Thru That SOB's Head') than Superboy Prime and the Yellow Lanterns attacking here would probably end up as Epic Fail (look it up in TVTropes.org), them gunned down by a bunch of irate bystanders and then have their corpses couped d' graced (sp?), carved up, pissed on and set on fire.

This would especially occur if they land somewhere like Los Angeles or New York or Spain or anywhere Central America.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:


> I haven't gotten pretty far about thinking about DC comics stuff in general, actually, but in conversation with a friend, there were jokes involved that this planet (good ol' Coreline Earth) is so filled with violent maniacs that want nothing more than to be left alone (and many of which can alter reality to as little more than 'I Want My Bullet To Drill Thru That SOB's Head') than Superboy Prime and the Yellow Lanterns attacking here would probably end up as Epic Fail (look it up in TVTropes.org), them gunned down by a bunch of irate bystanders and then have their corpses couped d' graced (sp?), carved up, pissed on and set on fire.
> 
> This would especially occur if they land somewhere like Los Angeles or New York or Spain or anywhere Central America.




Ha, ha. Nice 'Wanted' namecheck there.    ...And its _coup d'graced_. ....although the rings of Rage, Greed and the Dead ( Red, Orange and Black) lurking in back might well be more of a problem.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Yeah, they might be, but so far all I've managed to see have been the Yellow/Green Lantern wars (courtesy of a friend's collection-he made an impressive Green Lantern group pic, BTW: GREEN LANTERN CORPS again by ~Zair-dacorus on deviantART )

As for the 'Bullet Twisting' ability that appears on 'Wanted', I was thinking about making it a Feat available to Gunslingers, maybe requiring the 'Bullseye' ability as a prerequisite.

Or maybe that's too lax? Maybe it should have an Action Point usage or something?


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:


> Yeah, they might be, but so far all I've managed to see have been the Yellow/Green Lantern wars (courtesy of a friend's collection-he made an impressive Green Lantern group pic, BTW: GREEN LANTERN CORPS again by ~Zair-dacorus on deviantART )
> 
> As for the 'Bullet Twisting' ability that appears on 'Wanted', I was thinking about making it a Feat available to Gunslingers, maybe requiring the 'Bullseye' ability as a prerequisite.
> 
> Or maybe that's too lax? Maybe it should have an Action Point usage or something?




AFAIR, Action Points are _not incompatible with other requirements, so perhaps 2 AP expenditure and prereq of Bullseye ability?_


----------



## marcoasalazarm

All right, here goes:

Draft one of:

_"Fox: I want you to curve the bullet. 
Wesley: How am I supposed to do that? 
Sloan: It's not a question of how. It's a question of what. If no one told you that bullets flew straight, and I gave you a gun and told you to hit the target, what would you do? Let your instincts guide you."_
*'The Gibson Trick'*: Named after one of its most famous practicioners in Coreline, Chicago-based assassin Wesley Gibson, The Trick is the ultimate, what all Gunslingers with Improbable Aiming Skills aspire: to bend reality *just enough* to put the bullet in their target. Regardless of where the target is. Every time.
Even around bystanding objects. Even if the target dodges. Even if it's on an insane angle.


*Prerequisites:* The Gunslinger 'Bullseye' Class Ability or similar.
*Effect:* The character must use 2 Action Points to activate The Trick, after which they must select one target (and only one). Their following shot will ignore any bystanding objects and people in the path and hit the target directly, and will turn up to 90 degrees in any direction once to hit the target. 
This ability only affects one bullet per use.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:


> All right, here goes:
> 
> Draft one of:
> 
> _"Fox: I want you to curve the bullet.
> Wesley: How am I supposed to do that?
> Sloan: It's not a question of how. It's a question of what. If no one told you that bullets flew straight, and I gave you a gun and told you to hit the target, what would you do? Let your instincts guide you."_
> *'The Gibson Trick'*: Named after one of its most famous practicioners in Coreline, Chicago-based assassin Wesley Gibson, The Trick is the ultimate, what all Gunslingers with Improbable Aiming Skills aspire: to bend reality *just enough* to put the bullet in their target. Regardless of where the target is. Every time.
> Even around bystanding objects. Even if the target dodges. Even if it's on an insane angle.
> 
> 
> *Prerequisites:* The Gunslinger 'Bullseye' Class Ability or similar.
> *Effect:* The character must use 2 Action Points to activate The Trick, after which they must select one target (and only one). Their following shot will ignore any bystanding objects and people in the path and hit the target directly, and will turn up to 90 degrees in any direction once to hit the target.
> This ability only affects one bullet per use.




After much contemplation......yup, this works. 'Cept that this still _cannot_ be used to get around, say, a _Wall of Force_ spell or some similar effect (Silence Wall, wink-wink nudge-nudge), as you seem to be implying.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Yeah, I seem to have forgotten that. Sorry.


----------



## Socius

It also shouldn't be able to bypass extraordinary defensive abilities such as Bullet Time.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Yeah, gotta factor that in, too.

What would 'Bullet Time' be, anycase? A (pretty massive) Reflex bonus?


----------



## Socius

marcoasalazarm said:


> Yeah, gotta factor that in, too.
> 
> What would 'Bullet Time' be, anycase? A (pretty massive) Reflex bonus?




Just some basic vague principles that actual rules experts can code:

From all game interpretations, it would be a temporal effect, combining aspects of _Haste_ and _Slow_ for a limited duration. It wouldn't be as powerful as a _Time Stop_ that's for certain. Active duration would be number of rounds equal to appropriate Hero level.

A feat or advanced level would allow the duration to be extended by an additional round each time the Hero kills an opponent in a manner akin to _Great Cleave._


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Sounds good. I'll try to do something about the feat later on.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

A friend of mine begged me to do something about a TV series that he loved as a kid.

'Ulysses 31'. Dunno really what could be done, although I have an idea about how to stat a couple of Ulysses' gizmos... and the idea of a gigantic (what would it be? 2, 3 miles wide?) ship that looks like a self-propelled eye coming into Earth orbit sounds like a crazy good idea.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

Time travel.......contrary to what certain sci-fi pieces may have said on the subject, is *not* much used in the tourist industry of _Mundi Partum_, as the third planet of the Milky Way's Sol system is beginning to be whispered of in certain.....circles. However, some people (like us, maybe?) use either the 853rd century (of various timelines...to prevent  Hourman
getting a clue) or the year 802,701 as temporal hideouts.....simply to try and get away from the 'noise pollution' generated by the 'Great Terran Civil War' and its aftermath, as the Hours of Madness are otherwise known. Not just in the context of a sabbatical, of course.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well.... DC 1 Million is one ark that I didn't quite followed, to tell the truth (I owned Resurrection Man One Mil for a while, but lost it). In that context, you're right, though. Time travel to the future would be easier in Coreline, because after November the Fifth, 200X (the 23 Hours), time travel to the past would go one of two ways:

1) The characters would be visiting an alternate past, what would effectively be Coreline in the 1950s, 1800s, whatever (never truly mind that the vast majority of Fictions roaming around are mostly 20th-Century creations, they still would appear in their respective eras, or have 'similar' ancestors). Travelling from there to the future, depending on how wild the changes, would dump them either in the main timeline or an alternate dimension that was 'born' out of the repercussions.

2) The characters would arrive to the past pre-Vanishing, but unfortunately it would be a Stable Time Loop and they Can't Fight Fate (since the technology to go back to the past is Fiction in the first place, the Vanishing *must* occur for them to go back. It's impossible to destroy or reprogram CLULESS in any major fashion, anyway, by current Coreline tech standards).


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Bumping this. My appologies for the lack of posts.


----------



## Buddha the DM

Did I miss it because I looked at stuff to fast but has Bubblegum Crisis been represented in this setting at all?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Buddha the DM said:


> Did I miss it because I looked at stuff to fast but has Bubblegum Crisis been represented in this setting at all?




Maybe not as much as it should have. I haven't even gotten around to make a write-up for Stingray Industries, now that I see it. Or T-2 (the section of Tokyo that is pretty much the OVA's version transplanted). Or the Boomers. Or the Hardsuits.... dang, a lot.

Gotta correct that pronto. Thanks for the observation.


----------



## Buddha the DM

Not a problem. I've been watching this thread for a bit and it seemed like that show should be in here too.


----------



## Rappy

Just posting to note that I still am alive and present around here. I've been a bit busy with my own campaign setting/blog and worrying about if my internet will stay online, but I'm not lost yet.  I will probably be posting some of my work for the setting that I posted over at Wizards of the Coast to this side of the internet when I have the time.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

The other half of the entangled pair is also present and correct.....Happy New Year, all!


----------



## Rappy

Belatedly: I like the idea of the action point system, I'll work on that.

Well, since I got the okay "no objections" vote to the idea, here is one of the more insane results of Coreline. Only one actual set of stats for now, but I will work on the others.

War of the Raving Reviewers
_"I remember it because you won't be able to! *Gunshot*"_
-Sound bite from a police investigation of a Glasses Gang battle with the Angry Video Game Nerd

The "eccentric reviewer" had become a staple of Internet life before CLULESS, and the ravaging of the Earth into its new Coreline form did not skip over noticing this. One of the largest bastions of this would by the Glasses Gang, the so-called "rulers of Naperville" that were spawned from the Internet characters portrayed by Douglas Walker and crew. The leader of this rabble-rousing gang, Nostalgia Critic, is a sarcastic gunman who has tendencies that are best described as psychotic. He also has an unnatural ability to survive damage, and almost Bogeyman-like quality to return from that dead that has been attributed to a binding contract with some form of unearthly being (speculations have run from a celestial to the Autobots). Partially the extension of his creator and as such as comedian, the Critic makes reviews of various media as a natural habit. In his spare time, he makes insane ramblings that make little sense, shoots at things that make him angry, and acts as a pseudo-vigilante of his group's turf. Other members of the Glasses Gang include:

*Nostalgia Chick:* The female counterpart of the Critic, known for shouting "Puppies!" at random intervals.
*Suede:* A stylish New Zealander who is familiar with most anime tactics and tropes. Has a small fued with Benzaie.
*Benzaie:* Loves obscure video games, insists on being French.
*Linkara:* An eccentric comic book expert with a flintlock pistol and fedora.
*Spoony:* A sarcastic man whose extensive knowledge of RPG and video game lore helps him when he chooses to help the Glasses Gang rather than himself. Has a MST3K-style robot named Burton.

Their mortal enemy is the Angry Video Game Nerd, brainchild of James Rolfe. Instead of being intentionally funny, the Nerd is aggressive and manic in his hatred of subpar material. He is also somewhat of an equipment expert, holding proficiency in various forms of video game-based weaponry.

*Nostalgia Critic (Human Charismatic Hero 2/Fast Hero 2/Gunslinger 6):* CR 10; Medium-size humanoid; HD 2d6+8 plus 2d8+8 plus 6d10+24 plus 3; HP 92; Mas 21; Init +2; Spd 30 ft; Defense 20, touch 20, flatfooted 18 (+0 size, +2 Dex, +8 class); BAB +6; Grap +8; Atk +8 melee (1d4+2, pistol whip), or +9 ranged (2d6+0, Glock 17); FS 5 ft by 5 ft; Reach 5 ft; SQ none; AL chaos; SV Fort +8, Ref +11, Will +5; AP 5; Rep +4; Str 15, Dex 14, Con 18, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 16.
*Occupation:* Creative (Bluff, Perform [Comedy], Spot).
*Skills:* Bluff +14, Craft (writing) +5, Disguise +8, Escape Artist +12, Gather Information +8, Intimidate +6, Knowledge (Current Events) +12, Knowledge (Popular Culture) +12, Knowledge (Streetwise) +7, Move Silently +10, Perform (Comedy) +9, Read/Write English, Sleight of Hand +11, Speak English, Spot +13, Tumble +10.
*Feats:* Die Hard, Double Tap, Endurance, Far Shot, Improved Damage Threshold, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Point Blank Shot, Quick Draw, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Toughness.
*Talents (Charismatic Hero):* Fast-Talk.
*Talents (Fast Hero):* Evasion.
*Talents (Gunslinger):* Close Combat Shot, Weapon Focus, Defensive Position, Lightning Reflexes.
*Possessions:* Stylish clothes, pistol (one of the 2d6 damage ones, possibly Glock 17), 2 ammo boxes, various personal items.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:


> Yeah, they might be, but so far all I've managed to see have been the Yellow/Green Lantern wars (courtesy of a friend's collection-he made an impressive Green Lantern group pic, BTW: GREEN LANTERN CORPS again by ~Zair-dacorus on deviantART )







I have been able to contemplate this very recently, and, like I said: Big Damm Trouble: "¡Con la sangre y la rabia del rojo carmesí...."


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Sure, it is. But one thing that is for sure is that Earth and the rest of the galaxy would not stand by and take their 'fate' or the whole Ring War in stride. Heck, they might even run over all of the Corps, with enough mad plans.

As I'm speaking, here's an idea I was planning to sling out:


*AVON TECHNOLOGIES:*

_"If I may have to spend the rest of my God-forsaken life among ignorants, losers and loose cannons, I might as well get *some* kind of compensation out of it, don't you think?"-_*Kerr Avon in an interview to Times Magazine entitled 'Not Expendable, Not Stupid... And Running Them Over'.*

Stingray Induistries, Stark Industries, GENOM Cororation, Diggers Technologies, SalCo., even Stane International they all have one thing in common.... they're out to save the planet or fatten their pockets at the expense of endangering themselves.

Staying alive, it seems, is too complicated for them. Avon Technologies, and its CEO, develop technologies for everybody who hires him-be them these corporations, agencies like NERV, the governments of the Earth and off-world, and even other universes.

Avon, however, is a man who does not considers himself expendable. All of the technologies he develops he also retro-engineers and (secretly) makes a counter for. It is a public secret, this fact-for all of Avon's developments he keeps to himself in several concealed locations and if anybody tries to 'silence' him, it will all be released to the general public. The fact that this could create all kinds of havoc is not lost to anybody-and Avon just sees it (if it ever comes to occur) as his way of having the last laugh.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:


> Sure, it is. But one thing that is for sure is that Earth and the rest of the galaxy would not stand by and take their 'fate' or the whole Ring War in stride. Heck, they might even run over all of the Corps, with enough mad plans.




Oh, y.....Wait. How in the *hell* are we gonna defeat a bunch of ultraloons whose current mission goal appears to be to devastate all life in their home universe.......and conscripts from the ranks of the dead, then? [] Of COURSE the _Linternas Negras _are *not* gonna be a problem! []



marcoasalazarm said:


> As I'm speaking, here's an idea I was planning to sling out:
> 
> 
> *AVON TECHNOLOGIES:*
> 
> _"If I may have to spend the rest of my God-forsaken life among ignorants, losers and loose cannons, I might as well get *some* kind of compensation out of it, don't you think?"-_*Kerr Avon in an interview to Times Magazine entitled 'Not Expendable, Not Stupid... And Running Them Over'.*
> 
> Stingray Induistries, Stark Industries, GENOM Cororation, Diggers Technologies, SalCo., even Stane International they all have one thing in common.... they're out to save the planet or fatten their pockets at the expense of endangering themselves.
> 
> Staying alive, it seems, is too complicated for them. Avon Technologies, and its CEO, develop technologies for everybody who hires him-be them these corporations, agencies like NERV, the governments of the Earth and off-world, and even other universes.
> 
> Avon, however, is a man who does not considers himself expendable. All of the technologies he develops he also retro-engineers and (secretly) makes a counter for. It is a public secret, this fact-for all of Avon's developments he keeps to himself in several concealed locations and if anybody tries to 'silence' him, it will all be released to the general public. The fact that this could create all kinds of havoc is not lost to anybody-and Avon just sees it (if it ever comes to occur) as his way of having the last laugh.




* "It is a public secret, this fact-for all of Avon's developments he keeps to himself in several concealed locations and if anybody tries to 'silence' him, it will all be released to the general public."*


At which point Sourceforge.net and other Hours survivors are dancing in the cubicles........w/joy.


----------



## Morgan Keyes

*Back and alota catching up to do it seems...*

Woh,...leave for Iraq for awhile and look at all the new posts.  Gonna have to do some catching up it seems.  Interesting with with the Brotherhood of Nod write-up.  I've wondered if it'd be viable to do an RPG setting based on Command & Conquer. Actually, now that I think about it, Nod would make an interesting 'domestic' opposition group in the X-COM setting I keep toying with.

More to follow as I catch up.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Morgan Keyes said:


> Woh,...leave for Iraq for awhile and look at all the new posts.  Gonna have to do some catching up it seems.  Interesting with with the Brotherhood of Nod write-up.  I've wondered if it'd be viable to do an RPG setting based on Command & Conquer. Actually, now that I think about it, Nod would make an interesting 'domestic' opposition group in the X-COM setting I keep toying with.
> 
> More to follow as I catch up.




Welcome back, my friend.

On Aquarius' note.... I have not followed the Green Lantern series as much as I'd like to (actually, after a couple of Siniestro Wars issues, I've pretty much cut off), but one thing to understand is that those rings are manifested emotions of some kind (willpower, love, hope, hate, fear, whatever). Post-Vs can pack them, and have magics and powers to fight against them.

A Pre-V is completely cut off from them. They have all in the back of their heads, even if so subconsciously that it doesn't shows in a psi-scan, that same mentality as Superboy Prime, that *they* are real and *the planet* is real and those who are thradhing the place are *not* real.

Which, when they put on a ring, reflects in the thing shutting down... and when it comes to facing off against someone *with* a ring, reflects in that, if there's enough guns (or enough 'gun'), the ringslinger's gonna get wasted.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:


> On Aquarius' note.... I have not followed the Green Lantern series as much as I'd like to (actually, after a couple of Siniestro Wars issues, I've pretty much cut off), but one thing to understand is that those rings are manifested emotions of some kind (willpower, love, hope, hate, fear, whatever). Post-Vs can pack them, and have magics and powers to fight against them.
> 
> A Pre-V is completely cut off from them. They have all in the back of their heads, even if so subconsciously that it doesn't shows in a psi-scan, that same mentality as Superboy Prime, that *they* are real and *the planet* is real and those who are thradhing the place are *not* real.
> 
> Which, when they put on a ring, reflects in the thing shutting down... and when it comes to facing off against someone *with* a ring, reflects in that, if there's enough guns (or enough 'gun'), the ringslinger's gonna get wasted.




......However, they, for all their power of their own [combined spell/psi resistance] can still get wasted themselves by bullet, knife, laser beam....whatever, right? Reflecting on the fact that GL power rings are run by AI's.......gonna be a fairly pissed off AI, then.....or probably not.  



marcoasalazarm said:


> A Pre-V is completely cut off from them. They have all in the back of their heads, even if so subconsciously that it doesn't shows in a psi-scan, that same mentality as Superboy Prime, that *they* are real and *the planet* is real and those who are thrashing the place are *not* real.




Gracias. _Finally_, an explanation for the Bendixesque  fruitcakery of Jason D. Dexter, _si_?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Bumping this.


----------



## Rappy

Only one brief item for now, sorry. I've been really busy, sick from time to time, trying to run my WordPress blogs, and having my grandmother and great uncle both recently in the hospital has severely cut down my stat design time.

Kishin (Template)
As the human soul devolves into the lower depths of depravity, a spark is formed. Mind twisted into an inhuman form, soul stained as deep a red as the blood they spill from others, such people become horrid demon-beings known as kishin. Little is known about kishin beyond overarcing themes, such as eye patterns and their shared origin as humans driven to consuming the souls of other sapient beings.

Template Traits
"Kishin" is an acquired template that can be applied to any humanoid with class levels (referred to hereafter as the "base creature"). The creature's type changes to outsider. The Kishin uses the stats of the base creature, with the following exceptions.
*Challenge Rating:* Same as the base creature +4.
*Speed:* The base creature's land speed is increased by 30, and its fly maneuverability (if the base creature could fly) is increased by one category.
*Special Qualities:* The Kishin retains all the special qualities of the base creature. It also gains 3 of the following special qualities (the GM's choice).

_Blood Gash (Ex):_ The kishin is merciless in combat. Its unarmed strikes are always considered to deal lethal damage, and all natural attacks (including unarmed strikes) are treated as if they had the _wounding_ weapon quality.
_All-Seeing Eyes (Ex):_ The strange eye-patterns of this particular kishin are actually functional, and thus it cannot be flanked.
_Master of Cloth (Sp):_ As a standard action, the kishin can cause long straps of cloth on its frame to spring to life. These are treated as Medium-size animated objects and follow the kishin's commands for a number of rounds equal to 3 + the kishin's Charisma modifier before returning to their inert state.
_Resistance (Ex):_ The kishin gains 10 resistance to one form of damage.
_Fast Healing (Ex):_ The kishin gains fast healing at a rate equal to half the creature's class level (minimum 1).
_Breath Weapon (Su):_ The kishin can breath a 50-foot cone weapon that deals one form of energy damage (either the GM's choice or the same type of energy it is resistant to, if it chose energy resistance as another special quality). A creature can make a Reflex save (DC 10 + 1/2 the kishin's hit die + its Constitution modifier) to half the damage taken.
_Spell-like Abilities (Ex):_ The kishin can create spell-like effects. Its caster level is equal to a Mage of its class level. The spell-like abilities that the kishin can cast are up to the GM, but the numbers are always as follows: a single 1/day spell of 5th level, 2 2/day spells of 4th level, 4 3/day spells of 3rd level, and 6 at will spells of 2nd-0 level.
_Death's Door (Su):_ The kishin gains the at death's door special quality, as per the bogeyman template. It cannot gain both fast healing and death's door.
_Aura of Madness (Su):_ Any creature within a 30-foot radius of the kishin must make a Will save (DC 10 + 1/2 the kishin's hit die + the kishin's Charisma modifier) or be maddened*.
*Abilities:* As the base creature, with the following adjustments: +2 Strength, +4 Dexterity, +2 Constitution, -4 Wisdom, +2 Charisma. Kishin are physically adept and have a commanding personality, but their grasp on sanity is questionable at best.
*Feats:* The kishin gains Lightning Reflexes and Toughness as bonus feats.

**New Condition: Maddened*
This is a variant condition for creatures touched by pure insanity. If the GM chooses, she can utilize the horror and madness system from _Unearthed Arcana_ instead. A maddened creature cannot react rationally in situations where a sound mind is of the essence. It suffers a -2 penalty to all Intelligence- and Wisdom-based checks, is considered flat-footed for the purposes of calculating Defense, and has a 20% chance of attempting to attack its own allies rather than enemies. Each round, a maddened creature makes a Will save (DC equal to that of the madness effect that caused the status problem in the first place) to pull itself together and re-enter sanity. If it fails the check by 10 or more, it is considered insane. At this point, it cannot make any more Will checks to avoid madness at that point, has a 10% chance of gaining the maniac template (if it qualifies), and can only be healed by magical effect such as _wish_ or psychiatric aide (see below).
*Curing Madness:* A successful Knowledge (Behavioral Science) check (DC 20) can be used to soothe a maddened or insane creature and cure its status effects.


----------



## Gideon020

I hear rumblings about the fate of the D2o Modern threads, so I figured I'd place the stuff I placed there, over here, with a few changes. Feel free to tear them apart for the smallest flaws.


Heckler & Koch M-29A2 Nanotech Individual Combat Weapon






The old OICW project was killed off in the early nineties, mainly due to the fact that not only was it expensive, it's plethora of controls was frankly rather fiddly for an infantryman to bother remembering in the heat of combat, no matter what sort of potential it had and the new 20mm grenade launcher lacked the punch of the more reliable 40mm launchers in service.

After the Hours, Heckler and Koch revamped the OICW project and the Nanotech Individual Combat Weapon or NICW was born to be brought back onto the open market and it is seeing a fair bit of usage even with the steep price tag. The grenade launcher is replaced by a harder-hitting assault cannon firing caseless 25mm rounds with compatibility for 25mm grenades and the weapon in general is built to be far more robust and significantly lighter, in the words of the design team, "AK tough with HK quality".

Though, no-one has any idea why they replaced the 'Objective' part of the name with 'Nanotech' at the end of the day.

Damage: 2D8/Varies
Critical: 20
Type: Ballistic/Varies
Range Increment: 60'/80'
Rate of Fire: S,A/S
Magazine: 50 Box/8 Box
Size: Large
Weight: 9 lbs
Purchase DC: 23
Restriction: Res (+2)
Weapon comes with integrated Laser Range-finding Scope Gadget and Alternate Weapon (25mm assault cannon) and has no further space for add-ons.
A case of 48 assault cannon rounds has a purchase DC of 18.

Hmm, it looks lonely. I'll give it a friend.

Seburo CGW-06





The Seburo CWG-06 is a gun that many would see as being comparable to the slutty, masochistic girlfriend of your dreams. It will take the roughest abuse, from Siberia to the Sahara, and then tells you to hit it harder because its still not being a good girl.

And then this Charged assault rifle loyally repays your sadism in spades; it will kill anything in its path and is built to never let you down in combat, making it popular with people who have to be in combat with no real possibility of getting proper maintenance and its chambering in 7.62mm makes it able to use magazines from AK-series weaponry in a pinch and the integrated 40mm grenade launcher gives it a decent heavy punch.

Weapon Type: 7.62mm Charged Assault Rifle/40mm Grenade Launcher
Damage: 2D8, 3D8(Charge System Engaged)/Varies
Critical: 20
Type: Ballistic/Varies
Range Increment: 70'/80'
Rate of Fire: S,A/S
Magazine: 60 Box/1 Int
Size: Large
Weight: 6 lbs
Purchase DC: 22
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Weapon has the Charged Firearm Gadget and cannot take this gadget again.
Battery pack in stock is good for 10 magazines before requiring replacing. Spare battery packs have a purchase DC of 10.
Reloading the 40mm launcher requires pulling the launcher barrel forward using the fore-grip to load the munitions into the firing chamber while extracting the spent shell and then cycling the round by pushing launcher barrel back into place. The 40mm uses the same trigger as the rifle to fire, switching over requires simply pressing a button.
Charge System automatically locks if AK-series ammunition is used through an internal sensor, rendering the user unable to engage the Charge System if AK bullets are being used.

Taurus Model P-09 'Scourge' Hybrid Heavy Combat Pistol
.50-caliber hybrid pistol





The amount of advanced energy weapons out there seem to make the presence of Ol' Reliable, conventional slug ammunition, a little muted.

So Taurus began work on integrating a powerful laser warhead into .50-caliber rounds and then built a gun to fire not only the specialist ammo, but regular .50-caliber ammo and Charged Ammo as well, creating a gun for all occasions that was sure to be the scourge of anything in its way, and then they added a laser sight as standard.

And thus, the Scourge Hybrid Heavy Combat Pistol was born.

Damage: 5d6/6d6 with Charge Ammo/5d8 with Hybrid Ammo
Damage Type: Ballistic, Ballistic/Energy (Hybrid Ammo)
Critical: 20.
Range: 50 ft.
Rate Of Fire: S
Magazine: 10 Box.
Size: Medium
Weight: 5 lb.
Purchase DC: 18.
Restriction: Lic (+1)
Weapon comes with the Laser Sight and Charged Firearm gadgets and cannot take these again.
Charged Mode only engages when a Charged Ammo clip is loaded in order to power up the system, an internal sensor locks Charge Mode when Hybrid and Regular Ammo is loaded. 

New Ammo: Hybrid Ammo
Standard FMJ ammo fitted with an explosive-pumped laser warhead, designed to deal a bigger punch in combat.
Purchase DC: 11
Restriction: Lic (+1)
Damage Type: Ballistic/Energy
Quantity: 30 rounds per purchase.


Constitution Arms Model HP-88 Heavy Plasma Pistol
Heavy Plasma Pistol





Constitution Arms is a small company, in actuality its a modified super-tanker designed to act as a both a home and factory for the people who live inside it, selling their guns electronically over the Net before dropping the cargo order off at the docks and then leaving to the next client.

The HP-88 is their primary seller, a heavy plasma pistol that packs an incredible amount of punch thanks to its high-output fusion pack, capable of over twenty shots before the pack needs to be replaced and its ability to charge up a more powerful shot makes it a weapon that is more than capable of dealing some hefty damage.

Damage: 3d10/4d10 if Variable Charge is engaged.
Damage Type: Fire
Critical: 20.
Range: 45 ft.
Rate Of Fire: S
Magazine: 20 Box.
Size: Medium
Weight: 5 lb.
Purchase DC: 18.
Restriction: Lic (+1)
Weapon as Variable Charge gadget and cannot take this again
Constitution Arms also offers the Voice Recognition, Alternate Weapon(Explosive) and Booby-Trap(Trigger Integrated Weapon) gadgets as a security package deal for a purchase DC modifier of +5 for the entire package.
New fusion packs have a purchase DC of 10 and Restriction of +1 (Licensed) for a box of 30 fusion packs.

Constitution Arms 'Wilson' Model D-6 Combat Pistol
12mm Combat Pistol





The 'Wilson' earns its name for its designer, Wilson Perry, one of the many gunsmiths on board the modified Super-Tanker 'Constitution' who works by creating and selling guns to support the tanker's population.

The D-6 is a 12mm combat pistol that is actually hand-made by Wilson Perry and thus there is a limit to the number of orders that can be made at a single time. Wilson only ever makes 500 of these weapons a month and they are prized for their reliability and stopping power as well as their clean looks.

Damage: 4d6
Damage Type: Ballistic
Critical: 20.
Range: 30 ft.
Rate Of Fire: S
Magazine: 13 Box.
Size: Medium
Weight: 5 lb.
Purchase DC: 10.
Restriction: Lic (+1)
Weapon as Mastercraft +2 gadget and cannot take this again.


Constitution Arms MP-505
11mm Submachinegun









This is the primary SMG sold by the inhabitants of the Constitution, chambered for caseless 11mm Magnum rounds. It has a high capacity and is fairly accurate at close to medium range but as with all SMG types it suffers at ranges beyond that.

The MP-505 also comes in a special operations variant equipped with a special silencer and a collimator sight.

Damage: 4d6
Damage Type: Ballistic
Critical: 20.
Range: 45 ft.
Rate Of Fire: S, A
Magazine: 25 Box.
Size: Medium
Weight: 6 lb.
Purchase DC: 20/22 for Special Operations Variant
Restriction: Lic (+1)/Res (+2) only for Special Operations Variant.
Both Versions come with an Integrated Equipment (Flashlight) gadget and cannot take it again.
Special Operations Variant comes with Silencer (DC 15 Listen Check) and Collimator Sight (+1 to Accuracy rolls) as standard.


Constitution Arms BRZ-76
15mm Heavy Sniper Rifle





When it comes to sniper weapons, the Constitution prefers that the farther away you can hit it, the better, and the BZR-76 reflects that school of thought.

The BZR-76 is the only sniper rifle made by the inhabitants of the Constitution, and its a beast using the whopping custom-tooled 15mm Kursk, making this weapon suitable for anti-material duties as well thanks to its ability to cleanly penetrate at thicknesses of up to and including 30 inches.

As expected of such a beast, it is hand-made by only one person on-board the Constitution along with her apprentice and only 20 of these weapons are produced every month.

Damage: 4d10+3
Damage Type: Ballistic
Critical: 20.
Range: 1500 ft. (This is not a typo, this rifle was originally designed to be fired from a ship in the middle of the ocean after all.)
Rate Of Fire: S
Magazine: 13 Box.
Size: Large
Weight: 30 lb.
Purchase DC: 18
Restriction: Res (+2)
Weapon has Mastercraft +3, Bipod (+1 accuracy when not moving, requires a full round to set and pack up.) and Laser Range-finding Scope gadgets and cannot take them again.
15mm Kursk rounds have a purchase DC of 12 for a crate of 130 rounds and ignore up to 20 points of Hardness due to their special armor-penetrating warhead.
The BZR-76 can only fire the 15mm Kursk as standard, but for an additional Purchase DC modifier of +2, the creator can retool the rifle for 12.7mm bullets.

Benelli RSG-10 Sniper
10-guage sniper shotgun





The Benelli RSG-10 is the company's most innovative project yet, a bolt-action sniper rifle chambered for the heavy-hitting ten-gauge shotgun shell.

The aim was to create a weapon that was suited for light anti-armour duties that didn't require the more expensive .50BMG rounds or anything larger and thus the gun barrel was rifled to fire slugs for this express purpose.

Using a 10-shell box magazine, the RSG-10 is primarily designed to use a special Armour Piercing Fin-Stabilized Discarding Sabot (APFSDS) slug or regular 10ga. slugs, but in a pinch it can and will successfully fire regular shotshell.

Damage: 3d10 with regular slugs/4d10 with special APFSDS slugs
Damage Type: Ballistic
Critical: 20.
Range: 150 ft.
Rate Of Fire: S
Magazine: 10 Box.
Size: Large
Weight: 11 lb.
Purchase DC: 20
Restriction: Res (+2)
APFSDS slugs have a purchase DC of 13 for forty shells and add +2 to accuracy rolls while ignoring 15 points of hardness.
The weapon comes with the Scope (+2 to shots over range increment) and Bipod Gadgets and cannot take these again.
Using shotshell degrades the rifling and requires a Craft(Mechanical) DC of 14 with specialist tools to repair the weapon, and it takes 11 hours to fully repair the weapon.
Extended usage of shotshell over 1d10 days renders the weapon Unreliable, with a cumulative +5% chance of the weapon exploding in the user's face ever day after that until it is repaired.

Constitution Arms 'Firebug' CQC Flamethrower
Flamethrower





Close-Quarters Combat is a nasty, messy business that can easily result in heavy casualties for both sides. On board the Constitution, the inhabitants know all this all too well with the number of pirates that they must fend off should they get past the ship's numerous defenses and so they created the 'Firebug' for close combat incendiary duties.

This weapon doesn't use liquid fuel, as such things are far too dangerous to store on a ship that already has children running around heavy machinery unsupervised, but instead uses a powdered agent that acts as the primary source of combustion when mixed with oxygen under pressure. This allows the flamethrower to put up a short-ranged, but intense blast of fire without the risk of burning fuel splattering everywhere.

Damage: 7d6 plus 1d6 secondary damage per round.
Damage Type: Fire
Critical: 20.
Range: 8 ft.
Rate Of Fire: 1
Magazine: 30 Int.
Size: Large
Weight: 9 lb.
Purchase DC: 30
Restriction: Res (+2)
Replacing the tank of powdered incendiary agent takes a full round and a case of 10 canisters has a Purchase DC of 13.


----------



## Gideon020

*Guns and a ship part 2*

There's the guns, now for the ship.


_New Location: The Constitution_
_Modified Supertanker_





_The Constitution sailing to Lisbon as the 'Suiton-Lisbon', picture is dated 34 months Pre-23 Hours._

The Constitution was formerly the supertanker 'Suiten-Lisbon' before the Hours and its crew quickly became something of a mobile refugee camp during the madness before it was hit by lightning in a storm, rendering communications to the outside world impossible.

Because of the lack of communications with the outside world, the people on board believed that they were the only ones alive and retained this belief until they finally managed to find a safe port and found out the extent of the damage, and the changes that had occurred. With the world they knew gone, the refugees sailed the ship into a port and got to work, selling over $72.8 million dollars of crude oil to finance a massive amount of modification work, including installing an AI core.

By the end of the work, 32 weeks after the Hours, the Constitution sailed from the port, and gave birth to Constitution Arms. By 23 Hours +75 weeks, it was soon supported by a small fleet of heavily armed vessels, whose origins are unknown.

Now it wanders the seas, electronically selling guns over the Net before dropping off the order at the nearest port of call to be delivered to the client via a trusted network of gun-runners and private delivery firms.

*Statistics:*
Type: Sea Vehicle
Purchase DC: N/A (Not for sale)
Hit Points: 500
Occupants: 20 Crew, 6000 passengers
Cargo: 434,000 Tonnes
Armor: 30
Defense: 2d20-8
Water Speed: 30 mph.
Handling: -9/-9
Special Abilities:
Accessories (8x Helicopters, 1x Elevator, Helicopter Datalink), Communications (Long range radio; Scanner; Secure 4, Satellite link; Secure 5, Microwave Comm, Tactical Radio; Scanner; Secure 3), Countermeasures (ESS), ECM ((Defensive Jammer; +7 Defence, Radar Jammer; +6 DC, Radio
Jammer; +5 DC, Torpedo Decoy +6 Defence), Environmental
Systems (NBC Filter), Habitation Space (6,800 people), Hanger Bay (Huge), Searchlights, Navigation Aids (GPS, INS), Sensors (Radar; 360 miles; Global), Stabilisation Gear, Targeting Bonus (Each 23mm Double-Barreled Machinegun +5)
Defects:
Noisy, Start-up Time (6 Hours), Volatile, Weak Point.
Weaponry:
-6x 23mm Double-barreled Machineguns _"ZU-23M"_ with HE Ammo.
-2x Twin 130mm Dual-Purpose Guns with HE Ammo.
-4x Multi-Barrel ASW Rocket Launchers.
-Many x FIM-92 STINGER _"Shoulder-fired launchers"_

*Notable Areas*
_-The Ship's Market:_ The Market only opens when the ship is out to dock and functions in essentially the same fashion as the Black Market elsewhere in the world and uses the same Restricted Objects table. There are also food and drink sellers who stock just about any form of non-perishable good you can find as well as a person selling some rather potent moonshine.
_-The Factory Floor:_ This is where Constitution Arms makes their weapons and it is usually busiest when they are taking on fresh supplies and stocks of chemicals and raw materials. If you can find the right people here, they can make modifications to any piece of equipment you want to transform it into a Mastercraft object, or they can repair it fully for a purchase DC of 8.
_-The Hanger:_ This is where the ship keeps their four Bell Huey Gunship-Transports, two Super Cobra Attack Helicopters, and two Sea Chinook transport helicopters. This is always under heavy guard, so watch what you do in here.
_-The Mess:_ Non-perishable goods are always eaten in the first few weeks of travel, and getting new supplies is always cause to make a hot meal. Meals and drinks here have a purchase DC of 2.
_-The Bunks:_ If you are traveling to a location that the Constitution will be stopping at, you can purchase a bunk for a DC of 3 so long as you agree to do 1d6 days of work on board the ship for the number of weeks it will take to get there.
_-The Staterooms:_ There are only twenty staterooms on board the Constitution, and five are permanently owned. The rest can be purchased for travel at a purchase DC of 9, and you will be essentially left to your own devices so long as you do not disrupt activities on board the ship.

*Notable Inhabitants:*
_-The Captain:_ A self-aware AI Core installed during the Constitution's massive overhaul into a floating community, The Captain knows that its primary responsibility is to protect the ship and through it the people on board and thus the AI's word is law on board the ship as it communicates through a ship-wide intercom system and sees all through a network of cameras. In battle, The Captain is responsible for analyzing battlefield variables and sending the information electronically to the Black Fleet while coordinating the defensive efforts of the Constitution's inhabitants.
_-Security Chief Mendez:_ A former pirate who joined the Constitution with his crew, Mendez and his ex-pirates enforce The Captain's will and deal with any trouble-makers, particularly land-lubber visitors who think they're better than the people on board the ship.
_-Ilya Vastok:_ A former Spetnaz Guard Brigade sniper, Ilya is just one of the many skilled gunsmiths on-board the Constitution and is responsible for the BZR-76 sniper rifle, a monster gun firing a monster custom-made 15mm round. She can any customize any sniper rifle to have +1 Mastercraft using specialist components and materials.
_-Wilson Perry:_ Wilson Perry is the creator of the D-6 'Wilson' 12mm Combat Pistol and is a fiery Irishman who is never seen without his trusty bottle of whiskey in hand. Apart from his work with the Wilson, Perry can also customize any pistol you give him to have +1 Mastercraft thanks to his skill with handguns.
_-Atallah Sami Yusuf:_ Yusuf is the ship's resident armor specialist and is always willing to sell you his custom body armor (+1 Mastercraft) and customize and repair what you already have.
_-Tu Jian:_ Tu is in charge of explosives on board the Constitution and is the brain behind the Firebug CQC flamethrower, which he also sells as a custom 'Blackbug' version (+1 Mastercraft). His stocks of explosives all have a Purchase DC of 9, no matter what type they are and he also likes to sell his skill with modifying and customizing shotguns and SMG's (Mastercraft +1).

*Notable Sights:*
_-The Black Fleet:_ Twelve Corvettes, nine Cruisers, four supply ships, three submarines, two destroyers and what appears to be rebuilt and heavily modified versions of the battleships Iowa, Bismarck, Yamato and Musashi escort the Constitution where-ever it travels and protect it from pirate attack. No-one has ever seen the crews of these vessels but the inhabitants of the Constitution trust them with their lives and this trust is repaid in spades by these doggedly loyal ships. They are easy to spot as each ship is painted jet-black with a white skull in front of gold-colored crossed lightning bolts displayed prominently on the bows.















_Here we have composite sketches and a recon photo of three cruisers and a battleship belonging to the infamous 'Black Fleet' surrounding the sea-faring nomad community known as the 'Constitution' as they make their way into the North Sea. Currently at this time, we are maintaining a safe distance from their armaments, which appear to be composed of energy projectiles of horrific destructive capability and fired from all weapon systems, even those that are visibly designed as missile launchers and those projectiles are incredibly agile in their pursuit of aerial targets. The intent of these four ships appears to be that of long range patrol away from the Constitution, further reports are pending.... *-Excerpt from Kriegsmarine surveillance report.*_

GM NOTE: The Black Fleet is composed entirely out of ghost ships electronically linked to the Constitution's AI Core known as The Captain by unknown means, and they are essentially a small fleet of fanatically loyal watchdogs that are always sniffing the surrounding waters for threats.
The ships are invulnerable to attacks with conventional and even advanced technology, only blessed munitions can harm them normally and their attacks ignore armor. The Corvettes can launch Hokum Attack Helicopters while the Cruisers deploy Sea King ASW helicopters, both helicopter types are also invulnerable to conventional attack save for blessed munitions and weapons. The submarines deploy Surface to Air and Anti-Ship missiles along with torpedoes.
This is to stop any players with access to a heavily armed and armored warship from simply trying to wade through the fleet and capture the Constitution for their own ends.


----------



## Gideon020

Constitution Arms

-*Owner*: None, the company is considered a community effort.
-*Central Offices:* The Constitution, a heavily modified supertanker
-*Regional Offices:* None
-*Majority Stockholder:* None, all stock for Constitution Arms is owned collectively by the inhabitants.
-*Information:* Constitution Arms was formed approximately 23 weeks after the Hours as a collective business to support the 6000 plus people on board their heavily modified supertanker and company namesake, the Constitution.
Constitution Arms focuses on weapons manufacturing and sale, along with customizations and they take pride in their work as the sale and production of weaponry is the only source of income for many of the people on board as the Constitution is the definition of a nomadic lifestyle, wandering constantly while electronically receiving orders over the Net, stopping at ports only to drop off their client's orders to be delivered by extended family who form a network of gun-runners across the world or taking on and dropping off passengers who have paid to travel to another port.
All of this while protected by a fleet of ships known only as 'The Black Fleet', who act as the silent and ever-watchful guardians of the Constitution as it makes its way across the oceans.
-*Secret Agenda:* The Captain of the Constitution is concerned about reports and rumors concerning the possibility of of the other self-aware AI's such as Cortana and Durandal taking control of a heavily modified Typhoon-class submarine known as 'Neptune Zero' and is searching for the submarine's location so that he can take possession of it and prevent these AI's gaining control of the sub's arsenal of Nuclear Burst missiles.

Services provided by the Constitution:
-_*Medical Care:*_ The need for effective, reliable medical care is an important part of the Constitution, and the ship has its own private hospital for the treatment of drug addiction, combat and work-related injuries, and even radiation poisoning for a Purchase DC of 5.

-_*Travel:*_ For a Purchase DC of 8, you can board the Constitution and travel on it as the ship heads to a random port of call. For a DC of 12, it will head to the port of your choice. Journeys take 3d6 days to 4d8 weeks.

-_*Customization:*_ The experts on board the Constitution are more than willing to customize any weapon you have to have +1 Mastercraft for its usual Purchase DC of 3.

-_*The Black Fleet*_: For a Purchase DC of 10 with Restriction of +3 (Mil), The Captain will sell you a satellite designator to allow you to call in one of five unique energy attacks from the Black Fleet to help you out in combat. All these attacks apart from the Energy Tomahawks travel faster than light, and arrive in the next round when called in. These attacks cannot be called in if the PCs are in a building or underground.
The energy attacks are as follows:

+*Energy Tomahawks:* Roll a d6, this is the number of rounds you must wait before a salvo of energy-based Tomahawk Cruise Missiles will arrive. Roll another d6, this is the number of missiles in the salvo. When the time comes for the salvo to arrive, roll four d8's of Blast/Energy damage per missile and the enemy is Stunned when combat continues after the salvo, the player is automatically considered to have taken cover before the missiles arrive.

+*Balefire Barrage:* Roll a d6, the result is the number of rounds that receive a barrage of flaming green projectiles at the start of each round. Roll three d8's at the start of each round, this is the number of projectiles that arrive, doing 5d8 of Blast/Energy damage each and automatically changing the status of surviving enemies to Panicked as they are assaulted by terror and fear in its purest form.

+*Arrows of Light:* Blue-white bolts of energy streak from the sky, hitting anything hostile to the PC's flying above 100 feet for 2d10 Piercing/Energy damage per flying enemy. Any target that survives is immediately Blinded and Dazed for two rounds.

+*Hellfire Shredders:* A 100 foot area is targeted for a rain of red-white projectiles that explode in the air, sending slivers of energy everywhere. Enemies caught in this attack suffer 5d8 Slashing/Energy and then suffer 3d6 Fire damage for each subsequent round.

+*Starfall:* A white projectile falls from the sky, detonating 50 feet in the air. Unshielded cyborgs and electronics take 3d10 Electricity/Energy damage and any characters and enemies in the area are Stunned for five rounds if they fail a Reflex DC of 10.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

Marco; gonna be honest, here. I have _no clue_ why I didn't put this down earlier, but:

I saw this recently....last month or so, at least.

My suspicion is that most Partumian organisations....most of the ones that count, anyway, (LoI, perhaps) wouldn't just settle for stomping all over Veidt's plans....... No, a nice trip to Worchester, Mass. seems in order, as well....right?  To 'take the vapours' as it were. Right?   


*"Look upon my works, ye mighty, and despair!" *pffff* I don't think so. I think you are the one who's despairing right now, as you should be.*  ** 

-* Tuxedo Kage, Death's Shadow.*


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*FOUR THINGS:* 

1) My man Gideon, as usual, your stuff is amazing.

2) Veidt.... well, if he wasn't lynched in some dark alley at some point during the Hours, is most probably lying low. For all of his enhanced mind, he knows that he's not one for a war of attrition-and many of the Factions out there probably outgun him a lot.

The third thing is that I have posted a thread for a campaign (well, interest check, but nevertheless) over here: http://www.enworld.org/forum/talkin...terest-check-pre-game-thread.html#post4741316
This campaign I wanted to make investigation-based and mad-science-based (its biggest inspiration is 'Fringe'), so anybody interested can go and check it.

And the last thing... well, I have quick become a fan of 'Gundam 00' and wanted to see how to stat up the Innovators.

I was thinking of the powerset (apparent unaging (that would be resistance to aging effects), enhancement to mind (a +2 Intelligence, maybe +2 Dexterity, a -2 Charisma, maybe?), prefer Zero-Gravity (the Feat 'Zero-G Training' for free?) and are somewhat androgynous (a bonus to Disguise checks when attempting to look like they are of a different sex?), as well as resistance to GN Particles (a bonus to resist (or pure immunity to) certain kinds of radiation?).

The extreme cincher is the so-called 'quantum brainwaves'. It is a telepathy-like ability between Innovators (and can even control each other's bodies if they have enough mental strength) and the ability to synchronize and mentally control certain computers.

For this race, I need H-E-L-P.


----------



## Gideon020

Thanks Marco, I appreciate it. Coming soon, an adventure idea for anyone curious about the mysteries of Neptune Zero, and who apart from the Constitution, Cortana and Durandal are seeking to take control of this weapon as a low-level introductory adventure that can be scaled up for more experienced groups.

But first, a new Feat:

Extended Family:
You have contacts, friends, brothers, sisters, and lovers in every port of call and they are always willing to help you out by finding guns, gear, transport and information that can help you and your friends out, and if need be provide some backup.
Prerequisites:
Trustworthy.
Effect:
Roll a d10 when you arrive at a town to find extended family using the following table:
1-2: A family contact, he/she'll provide you with what information they know, but won't go looking for you unless you pass a Purchase DC of 15 to adequately compensate them.
3-4: Distant family; they're friendlier and typically will provide you with small arms ammunition up to 10mm Auto for free in an amount equivalent to 5 magazines along with a weapon to fire it and basic body armor. They typically have their ears closer to the grapevine so their information is a little better and finding out better info has a Purchase DC of 12.
5-6: Extended Family with connections; they are far more welcoming and will provide you with free ammo and weapons up to 7.62mm and police-grade body-armor. Their information is much better thanks to their connections and finding out more has a purchase DC of 9.
7-8: Friends in High Places; able to provide military grade weapons and gear and they know where to get the best info, with more involved searches having a purchase DC of 5 and they can provided a safehouse in case of trouble.
9-10: An Influential Lover; who can get you some very nasty hardware and gear along with provide you with intel practically straight from the source, and can get you anything else for a Purchase DC of 2 and can provide and maintain two safehouses as well as five supply caches in the city or town.
If you request backup, five people armed with beretta M92F pistols, AK-103 assault rifles with GP-30 grenade launchers and one Striker shotgun will arrive in a pickup truck equipped with an Mark 19 automatic grenade launcher to back you up.

Enjoy.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Here's what I've got so far on the Innovator race:

RACIAL STATS:
TYPE: Humanoid.
SIZE: Medium.
SPEED: 30 ft.
ABILITY MODIFIERS: +2 Int, +2 Dex.

+QUANTUM BRAINWAVES (EX): Innovators can use 'Lesser Mindlink' at will (restricted in that the Innovators can only contact other characters with Quantum Brainwaves). This version of 'Lesser Mindlink' has Medium (100 ft. + 10 ft./2 Levels) range. 
As well, the Innovator can remotely access computers within a Close (25 ft. + 5 ft./2 Levels) range (this range can be enhanced by such means as dedicated transmitters and computer terminals). Computer Use rolls are done as normal and the Innovator must make Concentration checks to maintain the connection during adverse situations (combat, being damaged, with interference equipment online).
+ANDROGYNY (EX): Innovators incur no penalty to Disguise checks to disguise as a different sex. (NOTE: This one's somewhat of an injoke).
+ZERO-G TRAINING: Innovators (or those recorded) were born in microgravity environments and, thus, prefer to be in space. They have the Feat 'Zero-G Training' for free.
+UNAGING (EX): Innovators are immune to aging effects and have a very long lifespan.
+GN RESISTANCE (EX): Innovators are immune to GN Particle radiation, but are still affected by other types of radiation (such as that of plutonium).

LEVEL ADJUSTMENT: +3.


----------



## Gideon020

Quick question, how much work has been done for cybernetics in this setting? Because I have some nasty little ideas on how to affect people with chrome and I just need some clarification on the state of cyberware on Coreline, especially concerning Full Body Cyborgs.

You GMs are going to like this and players...well, its all about the challenge isn't it?

And now for something completely different:

New Faction:
The International Contract Agency

_"Welcome to the ICA, my name is Monique and I am your handler. You are what is known as a 'Pre-vanishing' no? Then you are familiar with who we are and what we do."__

"...Yes, he still works for us. After all, what is an organization...no, what is a business like ours without our star employee?"_

The International Contract Agency did not arrive on Coreline with fanfare or anything that denoted that there was a new player in the back-room politics and shadow games of the world powers.

It simply appeared, and the leaders took stock of the situation, before getting back to work. Pre-Vanishing humans identify the ICA as being the original permanent employer of the legendary assassin; Agent 47.

The ICA are utterly professional and while their hiring standards are loose, there is no shortage of people willing to die for them and for those that hire them for anything from dealing with annoying witness for a court case to destroying drug plantations, they are anything but cheap.

But then...the best usually aren't, are they?

*AGENDA: *Facilitate international assassinations for profit.
*STRUCTURE:* International network of assassins and their handlers answering to a single central headquarters.
*SYMBOL:




*
*MOST COMMON ALLEGIANCE:* International Contract Agency.
*REQUISITION LIMIT:* 50 (Classified)

*Overview:
*The International Contract Agency is a collection of assassins, hitmen and covert operation squads gathered from across the world and controlled by a single handler for every single and group of operatives who provides briefings, real-time intelligence, and equipment to the people that they are responsible for.

The ICA is fairly amoral ethically and politically about their clients, but recent shakeups have created a sympathy towards more moral contracts and these often tend to pay much better in the long-run, which has led the ICA to adopt a policy of moral screening for their mission contracts for the more moral ones, but they are still an independant group that takes assassination contracts for money, and should never be seen as 'good guys' or 'bad guys', they are just there to solve your problem for you.

*Structure:
*The ICA is headquartered on board the Elysium, a heavily modified supertanker purchased with falsified funding from the Russian government. Their operatives and handlers are scattered randomly across the world and are expected to travel constantly and pay for everything out of their own pocket.
Handlers and operatives never see each other and they never see the leaders of the ICA, but handlers remain in constant communication with the operatives and leaders, acting as an important link in the equation.
Communication is always handled by custom-made sat-comm uplinks made up of custom components purchased from Stingray Industries, Hakubi Customs, and other smaller companies, screened for any form of tracking system and then assembled before being distributed to the handlers and operatives.

*Resources:
*The ICA has access to the best weapons and equipment available, much of it not for public sale. This is due to their covert infiltration of many of the big corporations and governments to run off-record production lines and using trusted contacts for their gear.

Perhaps their most unique ace in the hole is the legendary Agent 47, a genetically engineered assassin capable of pulling off the impossible when it comes to silent killing, not even the most capable ninja can do what this chameleon can accomplish and the ICA keeps him for their most sensitive assignments.

*Involving the Heroes:*
Its relatively easy to join the ICA, simply prove that you can pull off an assassination and avoid capture or death and you are guaranteed access to the best materials and highest-paying jobs.
Getting out is also trivially easy, just tell your handler that you wish to retire, and they will arrange for your entire history with the ICA to be erased, ensuring that no-one will be capable of giving them away since there's no evidence to be found.
As an opponent, ICA operatives will have the best equipment, and they will often use ambushes and the environment to pull off their kills. Should you become a target for Agent 47, then you won't even know he's there until the first member of your party dies of food poisoning and by then it will far too late.

*Using the International Contract Agency:*
The ICA are the epitomy of a faceless, amoral, and generally unpleasant shadow-group, every encounter with an ICA handler should make the PC's skin crawl at the sheer apathy they show to the deaths of innocents and fighting against their operatives should make them feel confused; were they the bad guys? Or were they doing good?
The ICA care only about their profits, and frankly would only give a damn about the slaughter of a village in Africa or the deaths of Karan rebels if there was a potential for profit, and even then they would only send their best people if an outside party sent in to clear the way failed in the mission they were given.
Never forget, that even the most moral of their number have a total lack of empathy and care only for the profit involved in their actions, and that they can always replace the operatives that die.

Because there's no shortage of men, women...and children, willing to sell their souls and lives for some dirt-cheap pay.

Working on a budget? Have low wealth bonuses and you need a combat aircraft or a relatively effective way to blow up a building? Here, have a helicopter, a fighter and a knock-off of a Soviet classic, for the solo on a budget.

Suid-Afrika Armaments KH-Z01 'Zulu'
Attack Helicopter





The KH-Z01 'Zulu' was built after the Hours using captured and stolen AH-64D Apache Longbows as the basis for their new helicopter, and while it has the basic shape, its not exactly a helicopter to write home about.

The Zulu is only well known for one thing; it's price. The Zulu is the cheapest helicopter in the world and is in use with just about every African rebel group who want a cheap helicopter to fight their wars.

Of course, a cheap helicopter usually does not mean a quality helicopter, and the Zulu is a helicopter that cannot stand up by itself when deployed alone, and just barely gets by when used in bulk.

Still, for the area it operates in, its better than nothing.

KH-Z01
MECHA TYPE: Vehicle
CLASS: Assault Helicopter
Purchase DC: 8
SIZE: Gargantuan
HIT POINTS: 43
OCCUPANTS: 2 operators
CARGO: 1 ton
ARMOUR: 6
DEFENCE: 6 (1d20-4)
AIR SPEED: 210 mph
CEILING: 15,000 feet
HANDLING: -4/0
SPECIAL ABILITIES:
-Accessories (Duplicate Controls)
-Communications (Long Range Radio; Secure 1, Tactical Radio; Secure 1)
-ECM (Defensive Jammer; +2 Defense)
-Environmental Systems (NBC Filter)
-Navigation Aids (INS)
-Sensors (Optics; 6 miles, Radar; 10 miles)
-Stabilization Gear
DEFECTS:
-Bottom-Optimized Armour
-Hangar Queen
-Reduced Endurance (5 Hours)
-Start-Up Time (3 minute)
-Very Noisy
-Volatile
-Weak Point
Weaponry:
Suid-Afrika Armaments typically doesn't equip their helicopters with weaponry, so the following is typical of a militia-owned helicopter
-2x 7.62mm Miniguns (Hardpoint x2, fire-linked, Extra Ammo, Fixed Arc of Fire [Fr]) (2000 Rounds each)
-1x 57mm Rocket Pod (Hardpoint, Fixed Arc of Fire [Fr]) (32 Rockets)
-BGM-71 TOW-2B launcher (Hardpoint, Fixed Arc of Fire [Fr]) (2 Missiles)

Suid-Afrika Armaments AA-40 'Boomslang'
Multi-Role Fighter





The AA-40 is the newest fighter produced by Suid-Afrika Armaments after the 23 Hours and while it is constructed of antiquated and cheap materials and technology, it performance is actually quite respectable even against the likes of Veritechs, Mobile Armour, and flying Fictions in combat.

SAA learned from the mistakes of the KH-Z01 'Zulu' and worked to ensure that the AA-40 could stand on its own as a quality aircraft and it is generally accepted that they succeeded in this aspect.

While it is a budget aircraft and requires a fair bit of work to keep flying due to the fact that Suid-Afrika Armaments' factory line lacks the precision equipment of more modern facilities, the AA-40 is widely considered to be Suid-Afrika Armaments' better aircraft.

AA-40 'Boomslang' Statistics
CLASS: Jet Fighter
SIZE: Gargantuan
Purchase DC: 14
HIT POINTS: 50
OCCUPANTS: 1 operator
CARGO: None
ARMOUR: 4
DEFENCE: 6 (1d20-4)
AIR SPEED: 860 mph
CEILING: 59,000 feet
HANDLING: -4/+9
SPECIAL ABILITIES:
-Booster: Air (+660 mph)
-Communications (Long Range Radio; Secure 1, Tactical Radio; Secure 1)
-Countermeasures (RWR)
-Ejection Seat
-ECM (Defensive Jammer; +3 Defence, Radar Jammer; +4 DC)
-Environmental Systems (Life Support)
-Laser Designator (6,000 feet)
-Navigation Aids (INS)
-Sensors (Infrared; 10 miles, Radar; 70 miles)
-Targeting Bonus (Dumb bombs +2, 30mm Autocannon +2)
DEFECTS:
-Hangar Queen
-Reduced Endurance (19 hours)
-Stall Speed (150 mph)
-Start Up Time (5 minutes)
-Very Noisy
-Volatile

Weaponry:
-1x 30mm Autocannon with HE Ammo (Extra Ammo x4, Fixed Arc of Fire [Fr], Alternate Weapon) (300 Rounds)
-4x Hardpoints, two to each wing.

Suid-Afrika Armament 'Super SCUD'
Surface-To-Surface Missile Launcher





*This is an (Post-23 Hours upgraded) unlicensed copy of the original SCUD / SS-1 Soviet ballistic missile. One of the favorite toys of third-world dictators, Scud can hit a 50m circle from about 550 kilometers.
Since it carries an improved three-ton explosive warhead, or nuclear, biological or chemical warhead (chemical are most likely – they’re cheap, and easy to produce), greater precision isn’t required.
The Scud can’t track any targets – it’s inertial guidance system leads it to hit a pre-destined place on Earth, no matter what will be there. Please note that any modern counter-missile system will most probably blast the Scud out of the sky before it could reach it’s target, so make sure the skies are clear before you fire.
Here, it’s mounted on a company-made knock-off of the original Russian MAZ-453 Transport-Erector-Launch vehicle, but it is not unknown to have Scuds installed on seagoing vessels (although this tends to hamper their accuracy). 
They are sold exhaustively in Asia and Africa due to the relative inability of the militias and dictators in these regions to acquire more sophisticated and expensive weapon systems.*

Suid-Afrika Armaments TEL With Super SCUD
MECHA TYPE: Vehicle
Purchase DC:12
CLASS: Transporter
SIZE: Gargantuan
HIT POINTS: 55
OCCUPANTS: 3 operators, 1 passenger
CARGO: 12 tons
ARMOUR: 4
DEFENSE: 6 (1d20-4)
LAND SPEED: 37 mph
HANDLING: -4/-4
SPECIAL ABILITIES:
-Accessories (Hitch and pin for trailer, Tire Inflation System)
-Climate Control
-Communications (Long Range Radio; Secure 1; Tactical Radio; Secure 1)
-Headlights
DEFECTS:
-Noisy
-Road Vehicle
-Reduced Endurance (2d6 Hours before requiring maintenance)
-Volatile
-Windows
Weaponry:
-Super SCUD Missile (Crew-Served x2, Less Ammo x5,
Different Gunner) (1 missile) New missiles from Suid-Afrika Armaments have a Purchase DC of 30 with a Restriction of +4 (Illegal)
Special Note:
While you may not see this weapon much outside Africa (the TEL vehicle however, can be modified to launch UAVs and Drones if required), inside the Dark Continent expect to see these fired regularly against rival militias, government forces, civilians and of course any Pan-African State border territories.


----------



## Gideon020

*Corporate Profile*

New Corporation: Suid-Afrika Armaments

-*Owner*: The Jackal, an international arms dealer
-*Central Offices:* Cape Town, South Africa
-*Regional Offices:* Paris, Chicago, New York, Hong Kong, Beijing, Moscow, and Tokyo.
-*Majority Stockholder:* Classified
-*Information:* Suid-Afrika Armaments formed soon after the formation of the Pan-African State to take advantage of high level of hostilty and hatred the various warlords display not just for each other, but also towards Cortana as the arms trader known as the Jackal, took advantage of this massive market, selling cheap knock-offs of licensed weapons to the warlords and the mercenaries wandering the Dark Continent and raking in a profit.
-*Secret Agenda:* The Jackal simply wants to keep the chaos that continues to engulf Africa going to ensure his profits, and will regularly sabotage Cortana's attempts to expand the Pan-Africa State beyond its current borders by inciting riots and uprisings to keep Cortana's borders unstable and maintain the status quo.
Another agenda the Jackal is working towards is ending a full-scale media blackout across Africa. The reason? The United States, China, Russia and the European Union, even though they have been weakened by the 23 Hours, are now waging a quiet, brutal war with their elite special forces as well as carefully placed puppet leaders to take control of Africa, and likely create a multi-national buffer against Cortana into the bargain and they must ensure that no media coverage gets into Africa, or leaves Africa.
*-Services:* Suid-Afrika Armaments can provide transportation across Africa thanks to its subsidiary; Suid-Afrika Buses for free since all militias have agreed to a universal cease-fire. They can make an Unreliable knock-off of any conventional bullet-firing weapon for a Purchase DC of 8.

And here are two more products from this fine company:

Suid-Afrika Armaments RCT-15 'Battle Bus'
Armored Combat Transport





It is is not hard to get the parts and material to make an armored vehicle in Africa, so long as you enjoy using scrap metal as armour for your lorry. Suid-Afrika Armaments decided to go a step further.

Mind you, it wasn't much of a step to buy-out a local bus manufacturer and retool the assembly line to create buses that have no seats, standing room only, possess cheap and heavy sheet metal armor and plexiglass windows, a more powerful engine, and a pair of small gun turrets each equipped with two fire-linked 12.7mm machineguns.

Much like everything else in Africa, it won't win any prizes, but its cheap and in the area of the world it operates in, its the best option many have. Militia troops usually modify these buses further to fluidize the sand with high-pressure air jets, allowing the bus to become a bunker, making them even more of a headache to deal with, especially for the Pan-African State, who have to contend with hundreds of these sunken buses becoming a network of bunkers for militia troops to cross their borders and tie up valuable military resources.

MECHA TYPE: Vehicle
Purchase DC: 10
CLASS: Wheeled APC
SIZE: Huge
HIT POINTS: 30
OCCUPANTS: 3 operators, 50 passengers
CARGO: 6 tons
ARMOUR: 5
DEFENCE: 8 (1d20-2)
LAND SPEED: 50 mph
HANDLING: -4/-3
SPECIAL ABILITIES:
Accessories (Hitch and pin for trailer, Tire Inflation
System), Climate Control, Headlights,
DEFECTS:
Noisy, Reduced Endurance (8 hours), Road Vehicle, Windows
Weaponry:
-4x 12.7mm Machineguns (Turret x2, Fire-linked x2) (2000 rounds per turret)

Suid-Afrika Armament 'Pirate Air' Bomber
Converted Heavy Bomber






There are a lot of crashed airliners lying around Africa, and those that weren't taken to pieces by the natives to be reused for the purposes of their villages, were often a source of cheap salvage that could be sold for scrap metal.

Suid-Afrika Armaments decided that these old airliners could do with a new lease on life and after rebuilding five of these crashed planes, stripped them completely to have nothing but an empty internal space after which they then placed rotary munition racks and ammo hoppers to supply three 23mm gun turrets, four Short-Range Missile Launchers, two Medium-Range Missile Launchers, and a Long-Range Missile Launcher along with a bomb-bay and in doing so, heralded the creation of a most insidious aircraft.

While Suid-Afrika Armaments is the original creator of the 'Bandit Air' class of heavy bomber, modern-day pirates now use their own versions to perform daring mid-air boarding actions of cargo planes, using the same template that Suid-Afrika Armaments provided.

Purchase DC: 20
CLASS: Heavy Bomber
SIZE: Colossal
HIT POINTS: 120
OCCUPANTS: 6 operators, 6 passengers
CARGO: None
ARMOUR: 10
DEFENCE: 5
AIR SPEED: 630 mph
CEILING: 45,000 feet
HANDLING: -8/-2
SPECIAL ABILITIES:
Accessories (In-flight Refuelling), Communications (Long Range Radio; Secure 3; Microwave; Secure 3), Countermeasures (LWR, RWR), ECM (Defensive Jammer; +6 Defence), Environmental Systems (Life Support), Navigation Aids (GPS, INS), Rooms (Kitchen, Bunks), Sensors (Infrared; 50 miles; Global), Stabilisation Gear, Targeting Bonus (Each 12.7mm Minigun +5, Dumb Bomb +2)
DEFECTS: Hangar Queen, Poor Visibility, Reduced Endurance (10 hours), Stall Speed (180 mph), Start-Up Time (10 minutes), Very Noisy, Volatile
Weaponry:
-3x 12.7mm Miniguns (Extra Ammo x5, Turret x3) (3000 rounds per gun)
-4x "Short Range Missile Launchers" (Extra Ammo x2) (30 Missiles)
-2x "Medium Range Missile Launchers" (Extra Ammo x2) (20 Missiles)
-1x "Long Range Missile Launcher" (Extra Ammo x2) (10 Missiles)
-"500-lb Dumb Bomb" (Extra Ammo) (20 Bombs)
GM Note: While the apertures for the missile launchers are fairly obvious (-5 to Spot Checks) in outside versions, Suid-Afrika Armament versions have retractable covers when the launchers are not in use (+5 to Spot Checks), but in both versions a door lowers at the rear under the tail to form a drop ramp to simply roll the dumb bombs out of the plane.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

Marco....Mar-co....

Watch out, _mae,_ the floodgates are gonna open.....If it's additional ideas you wanted, then you shall have them.... 




marcoasalazarm said:


> *RAINBOWLAND*​Mini-Map (map)
> The following is what we know about the creation of the Land, from the mouth of one of its historians (a fan, most definitely). This statement was done on an unknown time-at the very best, somewhere in the mid-to-late 90’s, Coreline-time:
> 
> _“Once upon a time, there was a girl named Wisp. By some stroke of fate, she became aware of the place now known as Rainbowland and wanted to save it from the darkened state it was in. The Dark One had taken over the entire planet and turned it into a gloomy, dismal place where no joy resided. But this young girl made it her mission to turn the world back into the beautiful land it had once been. The only instructions she had been given were to find the Color Belt and the Sphere of Light - and so she set out to do so.
> The first acquaintance she made upon arrival there was a white sprite named Twink. His advice had been to run away, but Rainbow was determined to save this planet and wouldn't let cowardice defeat her. He admired her courage and decided to stay with her on her quest.
> Next, they found the magnificent horse Starlite. He was frozen in ice, but Rainbow and Twink were able to free him and he joined their efforts to save the world.
> They endured many struggles, and found a baby! Wisp knew she couldn't leave the baby alone, and so she took her with them. It started to rain, so they went inside a cave to keep dry. There, Wisp found the Color Belt and was shocked to discover that the baby she had found actually was the Sphere of Light! She received a message from the Color Kids that they had been sent to 7 different corners of the land and had to be rescued for her to be successful - and so off they went to free the Kids.
> They found all 7 one by one and set them free from their imprisonment. Then Rainbow was met with the biggest challenge - the Dark One himself. But with the help of the rainbow, she was able to defeat him and restore color and happiness to the land!
> She was given the name Rainbow Brite and put in charge of keeping color alive in Rainbowland, and on Earth. Her helpers are the Color Kids (one for each color of the rainbow) and the small furry Sprites who mine Color Crystals in the Color Caves.
> But not all inhabitants of Rainbowland support Rainbow's efforts. Murky Dismal and his sidekick Lurky are always up to some mischief - trying to take the Color out of the world. But Rainbow has always come out on top - and always will!”_
> 
> Now fast-forward to May of 200X. The land and its inhabitants never existed up until the Vanishing, the main elements of a series pretty much gone and (somewhat) forgotten. From the nothing they were forged, and the first thing they did was to look down to Coreline, and the Hellhole that it was at the moment, and how some 10% of its population was nothing but cannon fodder to the (unwarranted) horrible things that the Fictions had brought to the land (without wanting to). And the sense to help that had been ingrained in them since creation just became brighter to the point that they would NOT be denied.
> 
> And they weren’t. They soon found help, from others like them, and they went out to the streets and snatched as many Reals as they could find, driving them to safe locations far and wide. This was the beginning of the organization known as the Circle of Hope, Light and Feeling (the very things they stood for before the Vanishing), and even to this day they keep searching for those Reals (and occasional Fiction) that is desolate and hopeless, and give them a helping hand.
> 
> Soon after the Vanishing, things changed in Rainbowland, in ways that they would have never believed before. Alternate versions of the Color Kids and Rainbow Brite came and went, Murky was thrown out (although a version of him soon appeared to fill in the spot), and Rainbow unofficially stood down from her spot as guardian of Rainbowland to become one of the leaders of the Circle. Add to that the appearance of new devices and the Fictions helping the exiled Murky, and you can see that this location has had its innocence reduced somewhat.
> 
> But like the historian said, they have always come out on top. They sure will not stop doing that any time soon-if they can help it.
> 
> *LOCATIONS OF INTEREST IN RAINBOWLAND:*
> Rainbowland as a whole is a sort of outer plane, a large plateau just floating… some where, not quite in space, not quite on the atmosphere. You can only get there thru teleporters or walking up magically-made rainbows (like from R.B.’s Belt, for example). Rainbowland is as big as a city suburb, sparsely populated and pretty much left untouched. All structures are minimalist in design, squat and tiny-looking but ‘comfy’ and ‘cute’ to look at (they’re from a children’s show, what do ya want?).
> Although it’s pretty easy and quick to walk around Rainbowland, the necessity to get anywhere faster (but at the same time, be the least disruptive as possible) has led to the wide acceptance of modified golf cars as main mode of wheeled transport (going to the Pits, however, requires going by foot or on an ATV).
> 
> *-The Color Castle: * Also called by the visitors as ‘RBHQ’, especially because it is pretty tiny for a castle. It is from this location where everything else in Rainbowland is controlled, their main computers, second biggest lab and everything ‘workplace’ being located here. It is also the house of the Color Kids, ‘R.B.’ and their main helpers.
> 
> *-The Color Cave: * The main source of Color Crystals in the land is located right inside it, and it’s mined day and night. Aside from powering the systems of Color Castle, they are the main power sources for many other gizmos throughout the Land and on the CHLF (most importantly R.B.’s Belt and the Rainbow Blasters).
> 
> *-Violet Valley:* Home of the biggest laboratory on the Land and science library.
> 
> *-Indigo Acres:* It holds their amphitheater and art library.
> 
> *-Blue Zone: * The BB Spa is located in this area (recommended by 7 out of 10 RRO agents!), along with a state-of-the-art sports field.
> 
> *-Green Grange: * Home of their entertainment center and the sole café of the section, the ‘Green Thumb’.
> 
> *-Yellow Plains:* It has found acceptance among Office and CHLF members who like to watch birds or plainly relax. It’s the stop for agents who want to ‘find their center’.
> 
> *-Orange Meadows:* It has a restaurant and the Land’s sole comedy club, the ‘Slap-Stick a l’Orange’ (amateur night on Wednesdays!).
> 
> *-Red Region: * There’s a slight ‘Love Boat’-kinda feeling going on in the ambient. No wonder there’s a hotel in this place (and before you ask, it’s ‘G’-to-‘PG’-rated love, okay?).
> 
> *-The Pits:* It’s a small wasteland just beyond Rainbowland’s northeast sections. Its border is sharply defined, and it’s full of rocks and a sky, mist and junk in nothing but gray colors. There’s a (highly) infectious air of dreariness and glumness inside it, and in time anything that goes inside gets its colors faded away. No one inside Rainbowland tries to go in or stay for long, because they’re highly susceptible to this, and no Rainbowland-made tech works in there. This is the home of Murkwell Dismal, and he’ll repel any trespassers (especially because he doesn’t wants to be disturbed while he makes his latest scheme).
> It is an irony, however, that it’s deep inside the Pits where one of the most notable changes to Rainbowland lies. Well past Murky’s hideout, in a secret location, there’s a Stargate that doesn’t seems to connect to anywhere inside the network. Why would it be there?








.......On the easternmost edge of the Pits, can be found the (if possible, _weirder_) realm of    Ponyland. (insofar as CLHF is concerned, the Ponies and their _compadres_ are, like the Muppets, just another member of the 'silent partnership' or reservist/affiliate thing they have going.)  


There seems to be a 'safe passage' path along a (fairly obvious) strip of land running between the realms, as straight as the crow (Or horse or Pony? ) flies. If examined w/_Detect Magic_ or similar divinations, it radiates an aura of overwhelming strength.


Very recently, it was also discovered that _shadow walk_ spells are a useful adjunct on Mundi Partum for accessing Rainbowland- it being fairly obvious where the endpoint ends (much to the chagrin of these spellcasters who *did* end up there) Spells that use or generate light or fire have a 20% chance to fizzle, as though it had developed some kind of connection to the Plane of Shadow - which, predictably, instantly gets most planar travelers muttering distastefully of CLULESS and its endless 'fiddling'. Of course, Rainbowland proper has developed a similar connection to the Inner Quasielemental Plane of Radiance* (all spells that use colour in some fashion (Spray, Wall, etc) are Empowered and Extended)  


(*Dragon #321,pp #64-70)


----------



## Gideon020

*Shudders* Ponyland? Gah, at least its not connected to the place where the Care Bears live. Though one would consider them the ultimate in humanitarian aid workers.

BTW, has anyone made a random encounter table for the open waters of Coreline? Because if no-one has, I'd like to have a crack at making one.

*New Ammunition:* Laser Missiles.

Laser Missiles are missile equipped with explosive-pumped warheads that feed into a set of powerful X-ray laser emitters that send a spray of laser beams at a target, slicing into armor and the people on the other side.

They are often affectionately called 'Flying Spam' by the people who use them and it is not uncommon for people to make their own Laser Missiles when they need a cheap and disposable means to put down a barrage of laser energy.

Craft DC: 24 (Requires Craft: Electronics, Structural, Mechanical)
Purchase DC for components: 18
Purchase DC for a complete missile: 20
Restriction: Military (+3)
Damage Type: Energy/Slashing
Critical: 20
Damage Dice: 4d12
Special:
-Wide Area Burst: Called before the missile is fired, the beams are fired in a wide cone, preventing the enemy from dodging while doing lesser damage, 2d10, instead of 4d12.
-Focused Burst: Called before the missile is fired, the Laser Missile can instead do 2d20 damage instead of 4d12 due to the emitters focusing on a single target but giving the enemy an increased chance to dodge (-4 to accuracy) the focused beam.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

Gideon020 said:


> *Shudders* Ponyland? Gah, at least its not connected to the place where the Care Bears live. Though one would consider them the ultimate in humanitarian aid workers.





Of _course_ it's not......not directly, anyway. ** If, however, one checks the skies of either of these realms on any given day, one may perhaps observe a fairly....._significant_ cloudmass behaving.....not in _quite_ the way clouds would be expected to behave 'downstairs'. 

Not only does it move under its own power (technomagical propulsion, obviously) it always takes a somewhat...._complicated_ route as well.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Gideon020 said:


> *Shudders* Ponyland? Gah, at least its not connected to the place where the Care Bears live. Though one would consider them the ultimate in humanitarian aid workers.
> 
> 
> 
> World's that screwed up-even the ponies and the bears have secret societies.
> 
> Well, *well-meaning and tasting like diabetes* secret societies.
Click to expand...


----------



## Gideon020

...
...
...*shudders* Dear blessed mother of god, they actually have secret societies?

You made a scary world Marco, and I applaud you for it.

But if I ever found myself on Coreline, I'd rather burn away the atmosphere then have to worry about the secret agenda of the Care Bears.

Oh by the way, I'm planning on trying to stat up this helicopter to give PCs a heavily armed, armored and relatively fast and maneuverable ride over the Wasteland:





Typically, I simply try to copy stats from another D20 aircraft but I'm not so sure about this one. Basically I plan for this to be something from DiggersTech (It looks mean enough to be something from Brianna's mind with a little fine-tuning from Gina) but I'm not certain what helicopters I could use to properly stat this thing, so far its a combination between the Blackhawk and Hind for this thing's stats but I don't know about its Defense, Hitpoints and what sort of special features, if any, I should give this monster.

Basically I would like some suggestions about what Defense, Handling and Hitpoint values I should give this beast and some suggestions on special features to make this stand out. If I use your suggestions, you will of course be credited for it.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

On the personal thought side I would make it a heavily-boosted-up Blackhawk helicopter (the way it looks, I would also check the stats for the 'Black Helicopter' on the D20 Menace Manual, as well). Maybe twice the hitpoints and at least a +1 on Defense, with the Black Helicopter's special feature tuned down (to just switch between 'more maneuverable' and 'more damage-resistant').

And maybe add some special features depending on where they are deployed-for example, there's those lights up front, so why not a UV package for anti-vampire use?


----------



## Gideon020

DiggersTech UH-118 'Blackfoot'
Assault Transport Helicopter




_The Blackhawk is a serviceable helicopter and it remains the primary utility helicopter of the United States military, but for special forces duties, they went to DiggersTech with a Blackhawk and told Brianna and Gina to make a variant of the helicopter that was more survivable on the battlefield and could provide greater fire support to the infantry to the battlefield.

What they got in return was the Blackfoot, and the military along with mercenaries across the world have sung the praises of DiggersTech ever since.
_
Purchase DC: 16
CLASS: Combat Helicopter
SIZE: Gargantuan
HIT POINTS: 100
OCCUPANTS: 3 operators, 20 passengers
CARGO: 5 tons 
ARMOUR: 8
DEFENCE: 10 
AIR SPEED: 325 mph
CEILING: 20,000 feet
HANDLING: -2/+1

SPECIAL ABILITIES: Accessories (Winch), Communications (Long Range Radio; Secure 2, Tactical Radio;
Secure 2), Countermeasures (RWR), ECM (Defensive Jammer; +5 Defence, Radar Jammer; +6 DC, Radio Jammer; +9 DC), Navigation Aids (INS, GPS), Stealth (Infrared; +1 DC, Optical; +2 DC, Radar; +4 DC), Targeting Bonus (20mm Minigun; +2, 70mm Rockets; +4)

DEFECTS: Start-Up Time (1 minute), Volatile, Weak Point

Weaponry:
-1x 20mm Minigun with HE Rounds (Different Gunner, Extra Ammo x4) (420 rounds)
-2x 70mm Rocket Pods (Extra Ammo, Hardpoint x2, Fixed Arc of Fire [Fr], Alternate Weapon) (76 Rockets)
-2x 12.7mm "GAU-19/A Equalizer" Miniguns (Extra Ammo x5, Exposed, Different Gunner) (2x 500 Rounds)
-2x spare Hardpoints for missiles/bombs/torpedoes.

Special:
+"STRIKE" System: The STRIKE system is a special system that allows the helicopter to operate in one of three performance modes:
-Normal: The Helicopter operates normally with no changes to its handling or defenses.
-Wrecker: The armor shifts to provide maximum protection, at the cost of decreased speed and lower maneuverability.
-Comet: The helicopter becomes more streamlined, gaining an increase to its speed and agility but at the cost of retracting the weapon wings inside the helicopter, fixing the 20mm gun forward and providing less armour in combat, relying on pure speed and agility to avoid damage.

+Modular Options: The helicopter can be fitted with two of the six following special combat modules
-UV Spotlights: Fitted to the forward section of the helicopter, these powerful spotlights light up everything in sight and can do some nasty damage (5d10) to any vampires caught in their beams.
-'Guardian Angel' Shield System: A system designed to shield nearby assets and allies along with the occupants from psionic assault. Fitted to the rear of the helicopter.
-'Eagle Eye' Sniper Assist System: Numerous scanners, designators and analysis systems are fitted to the front of the helicopter, allowing it to send data to an allied sniper via data-link to assist in making more accurate shots.
-'Life Saver' Medical Unit: Fitted at the rear of the helicopter, this automated system is capable of performing full battlefield surgery unassisted.
-"Party Animal" Electronic Warfare System: This special front-mounted system causes havoc in all nearby electronics and cybernetics by inducing strobing, malfunctions, shortages and overloads. Great for sabotage missions.
-"Rapid Strike" Skyscraper Insertion Package: This rear-mounted system allows for a team to infiltrate high-rise buildings without needing to go in through the front door by firing three gantries that cut through armor with high-intensity plasma cutters and allow the team to zipline into the target building.


Feel free to tear her apart now.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well, I don't see much of an issue. It's a monster, all right, as befits a DiggersTech gizmo.

I'm currently working on a few gun stats, and I wanted to discuss some of them:
The first one being the Hakubi Customs XM-391 'Hush-A-Boom' 10mm Pistol: Silenced pistol with integral mini-rocket launcher.


----------



## Gideon020

Integral micro-missile launcher in a suppressed pistol? Eh, it could work so long as you don't mind the fact that anyone using that isn't going to be interested in being stealthy for long periods of time.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well, if you are infiltrating where you might find something (or somebody) with heavy armor and inside a vehicle and they are all expecting you to go Solid Snake... well, the enement of surprise might come in handy.


----------



## Gideon020

True, true. What are you planning to use as the damage stats? Because as a suggestion I'd go with the 10mm damage die from the Blackhammer Cyberpunk project: 3d6 for standard ammo so the weapon is merely Suppressed, and if using Cold-Loaded Ammo, change to 3d4 so the weapon can be Silent.

Just noticed that on the Bunker Thread and here, there is a lack of man-portable miniguns, so here's another fine and despicably cheap weapon from Suid-Afrika Armaments, the 'Black Mamba' 10mm Man-Portable Minigun.

Suid-Afrika Armaments 'Black Mamba' Weapon System
10mm Man-portable Minigun





_"They never said these tribal fraggers would have f***ing miniguns! Pull back to the barricades! Keep your heads down!" - _SAS Operators upon encountering tribal warriors led by a warrior carrying a Suid-Afirka Armaments Black Mamba minigun.

With all the weaponry lying around from World War 2 up to the end of the Cold War being filled out by gear from the Information Age and beyond thanks to the 23 Hours, Africa became a scavenger's dream for weaponry, often rusty and unreliable after age and weather had taken their toll, but they were used regardless since not even the richest warlords want to spend their carefully hoarded diamonds on new M-16's or AK-47's when there were plenty to be scavenged from the savannah.

But the need for heavy weapons was great enough that Suid-Afrika Armaments filled the gap between firepower, portability and cost-effectiveness with their Black Mamba minigun, a very well made weapon that with the usage of light-weight materials and the stolen blueprints of a SalCo helicopter door gun design, weighs a respectable 24 pounds, allowing it to be used by the ordinary fighter as well as vehicle mounts.

And not only that, its design allows it to remain reliable for very long periods of time in any extreme of temperature and humidity, perfect for the varied battlefields of the Dark Continent.

Stats:
Damage: 8d6
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 80 feet
Magazine: Linked/200/500 (see Special at bottom)
Size: Large
Weight: 24 lb/Special (see Special)
Rate of Fire: A
Purchase DC: 15
Restriction: None
Gadgets: Compact
SPECIAL:
-Recoil Compensation System: This system limits the effects of felt recoil and muzzle rise, allowing the user to use the Burst Fire feat with only -2 to attack rolls instead of -4.

-Ammo Hoppers: The Black Mamba comes with two man-portable ammo hoppers as standard; a side-pack style hopper carrying 200 rounds and a backpack-style hopper carrying 500 rounds. However, they increase the weapon's weight by 40 and 90 pounds respectively. Some insane and super-strong  souls have even attempted to carry the 2000-round vehicle ammo hopper on their back, to which the company advises that since a fully loaded hopper weighs the better part of 120 pounds, should not be attempted unless wearing a power-suit or you possess super-human strength.

-Focused Fire: As a Full-Round Action, the user lays down four quick bursts at a single target or a single burst at four targets. Each burst uses twelve bullets instead of five and each is resolved to hit as normal, with each successful hit adding +4 damage die to the resulting damage roll. Can be done without the Burst Fire Feat.

There, that should do it. And to put a cherry on top, a feat for all of you people who love Autofire, but feel that 10 bullets isn't enough and want to completely fill the air with lead.

New Feat: SPRAY and PRAY!!!
*Pre-requisite feats:* Personal Firearms Proficiency, Advanced Firearms Proficiency.
*Weapon Requirement:* Any auto-fire capable ranged weapon.
 _
"Okay you fraggers! SPRAY AND PRAY!!!"

_Benefit:
When making an Autofire Attack, the shooter can elect to instead empty the entire magazine instead of firing ten rounds.
All this lead in the air actually increases the chance of hitting something so the Attack Roll gains a +2 to hit on top of the normal attack bonus, and if the hit is successful, the result of each damage die is increased by +2 to show that more than one bullet may have hit in the carnage.

After the attack, the character can then reload and continue to fight as normal or make another Spray and Pray attack.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Love 'Spray and Pray'. As for the minigun... yeah, love that, too. They're perfect for each other.


----------



## Knight040

And you want to know the ironic thing, I made them so I'd have justification to create a character strong enough to heft a minigun as his normal weapon!  Talk about overkill.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Bump!


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

On AIs in Coreline.........the entity known as GLaDOS ended up dumped into one of the dataspaces of the GCU _Qualifier_ ......and apparently she's still being 'processed' .......as in, even *they* seem to be having trouble.   *snort* _La Cultera_ *having trouble* .... The technical term for this is _fiddling, c/o Worchester, MA_, me thinks.



In other news, there are things that walk among the galactic voids, of which Jon Osterman is one.......Post-Hours,they're mostly putting out fires and fixing holes (*Not* of the quantum singularity variety, mind you)..... Of course a conflict of that scale, even if confined to the Solar System (CLULESS again) dose a lot more than break a couple of windows, doesn't it?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

GLADOS... .I dunno about her. Probably locked up someplace deep in New Mexico (that starts with the letters 'B' and 'M'), with the limited connectivity to the outer world she has using to send out increasingly nuts memos (of the variety that 'The Cake is Fake', 'There is no Cake') and the like-which people might be going crazy over as a sort of conspiracy theory, but that it's not.

As for Osterman.... never saw 'Watchmen' (never had the money nor the time nor the patience -nor the means- to request for the book, or to go see the movie), so I wouldn't be able to say. But the thing is, he's a God on his Verse... and by measurements of things like the Canon DC/Marvel 'verses, he's a pretty heavy-hitting SOB... but not THAT onmiscient.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:


> GLADOS... .I dunno about her. Probably locked up someplace deep in New Mexico (that starts with the letters 'B' and 'M'), with the limited connectivity to the outer world she has using to send out increasingly nuts memos (of the variety that 'The Cake is Fake', 'There is no Cake') and the like-which people might be going crazy over as a sort of conspiracy theory, but that it's not.
> 
> As for Osterman.... never saw 'Watchmen' (never had the money nor the time nor the patience -nor the means- to request for the book, or to go see the movie), so I wouldn't be able to say. But the thing is, he's a God on his Verse... and by measurements of things like the Canon DC/Marvel 'verses, he's a pretty heavy-hitting SOB... but not THAT onmiscient.




Huh. Well, I should be able to fix (the book, at least) if you have Outlook. As for the other stuff, you seem to have missed that point...(edit for understanding)



			
				Aquarius alodar said:
			
		

> ...Post-Hours,they're mostly putting out fires and fixing holes (*Not* of the quantum singularity/black variety, mind you)..... Of course a conflict of that scale, even if confined to the Solar System (CLULESS, obvsly) dose a lot more than break a couple of windows, doesn't it?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Okay. Oops.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

Funny the things that fall out of your brain unexpectedly.... 



			
				marcoasalazarm said:
			
		

> And as for the adult form.... well, the comment my friend gave was after I shown him a picture of R.B. (Civvie clothes, Ad), and then shown him the 'Young Uniform' one. She decided to contact her creator (whether there was a Rage or not is unknown) and have him make said form, because more often than not, people would only look at her and LAUGH.




.......Well, you _do not_ laugh at Grumpy and Bright Heart's cyberware, for damm sure, despite the design aesthetic... they always have a few little suprises....(dc 10 Computer Use check to 'unlock' some equipment bonus to whatever, maybe +1 to AC/Defence, or +3 to attack rolls when unarmed.) 

Cloud Cars....would be a special case: Either Pilot _or_ Drive can be used as operative skills for such a vehicle. (BDC for maneuvers/stunts...13? (17 untrained, obv., which is the one case in which Pilot skill can be used untrained.) Well, they *did* appear to be deliberately designed that way on the show......Two-button ignition, red for stop, green for go alongside the steering wheel.) In unrelelated news, and during a search of Republic D-bases, it appears that  Ithor went.....untouched during Earth's HoM.... CLULESS probably 'tinkering' while everyone was otherwise occupied, or so some will always claim....


----------



## Ravage_mk2

We haven't really gone that in depth into cyberware here just yet.

I did provide the rought draft for Rockbell Automail Inc, the FM Alchemist version of cyberware.

Though that's more mechanical then electronic in design.

If the Shadowrun and similar things are also running around, Cyberware IS going to be present, in various forms.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well, for Ithor... in all due honesty, as far into the Expanded Universe books as I've gone are three-quarters of Timothy Zahn's 'Heir of the Empire' trilogy, a couple others in some time after Leia has her children, a few books (and comics) during the Clone Wars, a few others during the Original Trilogy-and I've steered well away from the New Jedi Order series as a whole. I've never had the luck of reading any books set during that time... and just knowing that they killed Chewie makes me unwilling to do so (that's not mentioning, you know, 'Darth Solo' and all)...

so Ithor appeared on this dimension untouched by the wars and it becoming a gigantic pyre, and those who don't even know that it happened are surprised about the fact.

Rumours, though, are that some Ithorians really didn't liked the whole idea.. and there's a very tiny spot, just about 10 yards wide and just as long, deep within the Ithorian jungle... pretty full of the taint of the Dark Side...

and heaven only knows WHAT triggered such a thing to appear.

As for cybernetics... there's a few ideas here and there (and one thing to note, not even on Cyberscape there's good rules for (well, not as 'good' considering this setting has GITS-style and other more crazy styles of) full-conversion cyborgs.

And on other notes, I was thinking about two factions (one new, one mentioned elsewhere):

+FACELESS GOONS, INC: Where 'jobbers' make their weird trade, this 'agency' has three major divisions: one is where the super-powered 'jobbers' (guys like the Shocker, for example) are assigned their jobs, other where more 'regular' goons are rented out, and an 'el cheapo' division that mass-produces cloned goons that are quite expendable (you rent the cloning facilities not by the number of goons, but by the hour of production). The clones for some weird reason (although widely believed it's because the cloning vat is pre-set that way), are commonly outfitted with the uniform of the forces of Galactor.

+CELESTIAL BEING: The paramilitary organization from 'Gundam 00'. Their objective is the same-although occasionally it has made things crazier on the battlefield (that with one faction shooting everything in sight and the others not knowing who to prioritize as top target). It is widely believed that they are supported by the United Emirates of Orb.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

Cue comments: 







marcoasalazarm said:


> So, Ithor appeared on this dimension untouched by the wars and it becoming a gigantic pyre, and those who don't even know that it happened are surprised about the fact.
> 
> Rumours, though, are that some Ithorians really didn't like the whole idea.. and there's a very tiny spot, just about 10 yards wide and just as long, deep within the Ithorian jungle... pretty full of the taint of the Dark Side...
> 
> and heaven only knows WHAT triggered such a thing to appear.




At which point, some people trot out the idea of it being a side-effect of their 'Usual Suspect's' handiwork. Why, recently......provoking spontaenous instrument failure on a random passenger aircraft in a partially-mapped space-time continuum would be....mere child's play, compared......*shakehead,* In any case, someone may well have to try and create some sort of Force Meld/lLight combo to get rid of _that._


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well... bump!


----------



## LegacyKing

Has anyone made a PDF for all this yet?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Nope, none so far.


----------



## Rappy

Well, if the project hasn't died down, I can still post Coreline stuff here. Don't expect to see me getting a new login for Wizards of the Coast, though. They kinda burned the final mental bridge for me.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Nope, it's not dead. Just resting (and trying to get used to the jetlag-got switched to graveyard shift at my work and it's not helping any with my mental processes).

A couple of ideas I wanted to throw around:

1) Shinji and Warhammer 40,000 and Thousand Shinji (and also 'The Open Door ' ): Two extremely manipulative and stratego-god Alternates of Shinji Ikari, both of them representing a side of the 40K mythos: the Neo-Imperium of Man and the Neo-Chaos Gods. On this town they would get more than one ass handed to them, but collectively-it would be a heck of a brushfire conflict.

2) District 9: The Poleepkwa (or 'Prawns' ) as a race sound actually somewhat interesting to try out. It would also be interesting to try and stat up the guns. On Coreline... well, they got a better treatment overall, but the barrios they live in would be pretty decayed still.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:


> Nope, it's not dead. Just resting (and trying to get used to the jetlag-got switched to graveyard shift at my work and it's not helping any with my mental processes).
> 
> A couple of ideas I wanted to throw around:
> 
> 1) Shinji and Warhammer 40,000 and Thousand Shinji (and also 'The Open Door ' ): Two extremely manipulative and stratego-god Alternates of Shinji Ikari, both of them representing a side of the 40K mythos: the Neo-Imperium of Man and the Neo-Chaos Gods. On this town they would get more than one ass handed to them, but collectively-it would be a heck of a brushfire conflict.
> 
> 2) District 9: The Poleepkwa (or 'Prawns' ) as a race sound actually somewhat interesting to try out. It would also be interesting to try and stat up the guns. On Coreline... well, they got a better treatment overall, but the barrios they live in would be pretty decayed still.




Ouch..... Still, quick one for #2: If Sekot displayed any especial interest in any 'mortal races' other than the Yuzhani, the Poleepkwa would very obviously be one such.....how _they_ might react to the personal intergalactic attention, I know not. (Yes, I saw the movie.....AltHist. Frakking. ROCKS![/guitarchord]) As for guns...obv. some type of biotech. (PL undetermined, tentative overall PL....Early 6?) Edit: Or biotech elements thereof.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*NEW WEAPON/GEAR GADGET: **DNA RECOGNITION SYSTEM.*
*RESTRICTIONS:* NONE.
*PURCHASE DC MODIFIER: *+2.

One of the many countermeasures a paranoid user (or even more paranoid designer) can add to equipment and guns, the DNA Recognition System will only allow a system to be used if a certain DNA sample is detected (or might allow a limited usage to unauthorized users).
Upon purchase of this Gadget, it must be selected if it can be used by a single user or a particular group, as well as if the device can be used at all or if it only limits off certain aspects of it (like alternate fire modes, specific computer archives, etc ).

Just a new Gadget I thought of after seeing D9.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

The weapons that appear on D-9, well, my belief of them so far (stat-wise):

-Arc Gun: The D20 Future Lightning Gun (on page 76), but less wussy. Maybe by mixing it up with the special rules of the Disintegrator to copy the 'ludicrous gibs' effect of the movie.

-The Concussion Gun: Like the Concussion Rifle on D20 Future, but meaner (like twice the range of knockback, double the save to avoid being knocked back, etc).

-The Black Gun (the one Wikus carries before being exposed to the fluid): There's no clear view of the blast, but it leaves the pig corpse in flames afterwards: maybe it's a Prawn flamethrower? Or maybe something like a plasma rifle with a secondary 'you get hit, you become a human torch' effect?

-The Railguns: Automatic railguns. Enough said. Punches through armor, leaves holes in people, that's all it needs be.

-The Grenade Launcher: A Prawn displays a grenade launcher-like gizmo when they're first talking about the alien weapons. The explosion leaves a mini-mushroom cloud.

The Prawn power armor.. well, THAT one's a little tougher.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:


> The weapons that appear on D-9, well, my belief of them so far (stat-wise):
> The Prawn power armor.. well, THAT one's a little tougher.




Hence, why Gundams, Iczers and the like are often termed "can factories" *wink-wink, skillfully-hidden snicker* behind their pilots' backs.

EDIT: More seriously, you may wish to check this out: http://www.rpgnow.com/advanced_sear...ption=1&search_in_author=1&search_in_artist=1


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Aquarius Alodar said:


> Hence, why Gundams, Iczers and the like are often termed "can factories" *wink-wink, skillfully-hidden snicker* behind their pilots' backs.
> 
> EDIT: More seriously, you may wish to check this out: RPGNow.com - Advanced Search




Don't have the cash for them right now, although well... I do appreciate the link. I HAVE to try to get some of these for Christmas!


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Okay, then... first and foremost, Happy New Year and I apologize for the lack of activity.

Second... well, here it is. Recently say the movie, so I thought about tossing this in.

If somebody thinks I've gone nuts... well, that's the whole dang point of this setting, methinks.

*CORELINE INFORMATION PACKET: PANDORA:​*
“Sure, it’s a moon, to be much more specific-but everybody calls it a ' planet ', because nobody cares about specifics.
And sure, it’s a jungle. So’s the Congo. So’s the Amazon. So’s Skull Island. So’s Kashyyyk.
And I suppose I don’t need to tell you that every place I just mentioned is an ABSOLUTE DEATH TRAP, even WITHOUT the natives?”
-2nd Lieutenant Benjamin J Guidry, callsign ‘Depot’, Australian Army 2nd Division. Dated Nov 25th, 8 Post-Vanishing.

The moon designated as ‘ Planet ’ Pandora (UNSC registry: CB-EL-89398211) is located on the orbit of gas-giant Planet Polyphemus at the Alpha Centauri system. The moon (roughly the size of Earth) was discovered by the UNSC Lang-Class Exploratory Probe #2290-9595 on December 18, 7 Post-Vanishing. The sensor scans found a lush plant and wildlife and unusual energy readings both under the surface and on the atmosphere… as well as the remains of several outposts of some kind, nearly absorbed by the jungle.

A recon team, UNSC-R-95, was deployed 35 hours later to determine the nature of the ruins and a better analysis of the planet conditions.

The team managed to land on the ruins of the largest outpost on the planet and quickly transmitted info about the planet, including its atmospheric composition (Ammonia, Carbon Dioxide and Hydrogen Cyanide, among others), and files scavenged from the outpost’s computers.

The team’s final contact was a notation that they would attempt to contact the natives, detected during the drop.

They never contacted again.

The UNSC promptly analyzed the data from the outpost, discovering that it had vast references to the natives (labeled as the Na’vi), and also had an extensive survey of the planet, making multiple mentions to a material the outpost’s scientists labeled ‘Unobtanium’, a material capable of exponential energy amplification. It also told of the conflict between the Na’vi and the outpost’s security forces and how the natives won (this the UNSC labeled as the ‘ Pandoran Incident ’, with the recon team’s loss being the Second).

The Unobtanium information, and several other items in the files, were labeled top-secret.

For a time, it was well. The UNSC kept hyperspace traffic in Alpha Centauri well away from Pandora and, other than the routine probe launch and orbital scans, the planet was left untouched. Attempts to contact the Na’vi or the recon team remained unanswered. A Stargate was put in orbit for rapid transit of research ships and heavily policed.

Like many other things in this blasted universe, ‘well’ was not to last.

The Third Pandoran Incident happened on August 30th, 8 Post-Vanishing. A small Stingray Industries recon team, led by Sylia Stingray and Washu Hakubi, landed on Pandora to retrieve an unknown file from the compound. Immediately, the Na’vi attacked, killing all members of the team but Stingray and Hakubi. No demands were sent and only implanted trackers proved that the women were still alive.

As a Megacorp CEO, Stingray’s captivity was a major problem for the UNSC-and a heavy debate, whether to move in and save her or to stand back and let things happen, occurred in secret.

It was little surprise to anybody that several hours later, an S.I. assault team dropped into the planet. Heavily armed, the team retrieved the two women and fled the planet, leaving a wide trail of destruction behind them.

Attempts to contact the Na’vi in the aftermath were fruitful, managing to contact the leader of the clan which encountered the Stingray teams (and who knew English, strangely, when the files said that they didn’t). UNSC negotiators managed to then prove that the ‘Sky People’ (as the Na’vi call Humans) that attacked them were acting on their own volition, and that the UNSC meant them no harm.

The Na’vi accepted the proof and the UNSC’s apologies, but asked to be left alone, for they wanted nothing with the rest of the galaxy-and especially not with the Sky People. The UNSC approved.

What little time was of no activity was brought to an end by the Fourth Pandoran Incident.

The ‘Space Warriors’, an ultra-extremist eco-terrorist organization, appeared on Alpha Centauri on September 2nd, 8 Post-Vanishing. This group appeared with a WH40K-verse ‘Retribution’-class battleship.

The massive, heavily-armed ship (and the group inside it) went on a rampage to ‘keep space clean’ that destroyed many ships and heavily damaged several colonies. Whether it was fate or a cruel joke by someone above, they reached Pandora on September 15th at 3:35 P.M. (Greenwich Mean Time), chased by a joint battle fleet with elements from the UNSC, the New Republic and the Salusian Empire. The Space Warriors’ leader, a woman called ‘Twinkle’ Maria Murdock, made an announcement about ‘wanting to cleanse the moon from corruption’ by glassing it-and the subsequent space battle saw the destruction of several ships, both on the combined fleet and the ‘Retribution’-Class (this one finally going down when a UNSC Battlestar, the ‘O’Hanlon’, rammed its damaged superstructure).

Pandora was not damaged.

A following analysis of the wreck of the Space Warriors’ ship discovered two things: that the ship had a damaged Geller Field (and thus everybody inside the ship had probably been possessed and/or driven mad beyond any comprehension), and that the ship, upon its destruction, had broadcasted a broad-spectrum carrier wave that was picked up by all ships within a light year-and was still out there, its final destination unknown.
These findings were provided to the Na’vi, and the option given: a seat in the United Nations and support of any kind they requested… or be left alone, with the United Nations’ blessings, with the (extremely high) chances of something very destructive picking up the signal and coming their way.

The Na’vi accepted. Grudgingly, and with a metric ton of requests (the top ones being no mining of Unobtanium and to be an unobtrusive to the Pandoran ecosystem as possible), but they accepted.

The integration of the Na’vi into common Coreline life was astonishingly quick, with those who did not wanted much (if any) contact with the ‘Sky People’ disappearing into the rain forests, and those who did accepting to be taught by various means and then going out into the world to see it (although many still being pretty apprehensive about some ‘Sky People’ views-many of them finding kindred spirits in other Fictions that have some kind of connection with nature). Several factions have appeared in Coreline that are fully Na'vi-staffed or have a significant Na'vi (or mind-drone) staff. Some (like the Choir of Eywa) are benign. Some (like the Pandora Liberation Army)... not so much.

As per the conditions for the charter, ‘Unobtanium’ (officially labeled ‘Extraterrestrial Alloy Number 641010’ ) has not been mined from the moon, and all known samples existing outside of Pandora are located on major laboratories under extreme vigilance.

As well, soon after the Fourth Pandoran Incident, another thing appeared on Coreline. Files leaked onto the Internet, their source unknown, mentioned a project based on Pandora called ‘Avatar’-and the main item of the project, vat-grown, remotely-controlled biological bodies for hazardous environmental exploration and easing interaction with the Na’vi, as well as notes by Washu on how to utilize the same mind-synch technology to manipulate mission-adjustable robot bodies.

Although still incredibly expensive and thus not available to the general public, there has been an increasing usage of ‘Avatars’ and ‘surrogates’ (or in the street lingo, ‘mind drones’, ‘bio-drones’, ‘gene-drones’, ‘meat-puppets’, 'meat drones' and ‘sleeves’ among others) in extremely hazardous combat missions-a thing that many in the Gray world doesn’t knows how to take.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:


> Okay, then... first and foremost, Happy New Year and I apologize for the lack of activity.
> 
> Second... well, here it is. Recently say the movie, so I thought about tossing this in.
> 
> If somebody thinks I've gone nuts... well, that's the whole dang point of this setting, methinks.
> 
> *CORELINE INFORMATION PACKET: PANDORA:​*
> “Sure, it’s a moon, to be much more specific-but everybody calls it a ' planet ', because nobody cares about specifics.
> And sure, it’s a jungle. So’s the Congo. So’s the Amazon. So’s Skull Island. So’s Kashyyyk.
> And I suppose I don’t need to tell you that every place I just mentioned is an ABSOLUTE DEATH TRAP, even WITHOUT the natives?”
> -2nd Lieutenant Benjamin J Guidry, callsign ‘Depot’, Australian Army 2nd Division. Dated Nov 25th, 8 Post-Vanishing.
> 
> The moon designated as ‘ Planet ’ Pandora (UNSC registry: CB-EL-89398211) is located on the orbit of gas-giant Planet Polyphemus at the Alpha Centauri system. The moon (roughly the size of Earth) was discovered by the UNSC Lang-Class Exploratory Probe #2290-9595 on December 18, 7 Post-Vanishing. The sensor scans found a lush plant and wildlife and unusual energy readings both under the surface and on the atmosphere… as well as the remains of several outposts of some kind, nearly absorbed by the jungle.
> 
> A recon team, UNSC-R-95, was deployed 35 hours later to determine the nature of the ruins and a better analysis of the planet conditions.
> 
> The team managed to land on the ruins of the largest outpost on the planet and quickly transmitted info about the planet, including its atmospheric composition (Ammonia, Carbon Dioxide and Hydrogen Cyanide, among others), and files scavenged from the outpost’s computers.
> 
> The team’s final contact was a notation that they would attempt to contact the natives, detected during the drop.
> 
> They never contacted again.
> 
> The UNSC promptly analyzed the data from the outpost, discovering that it had vast references to the natives (labeled as the Na’vi), and also had an extensive survey of the planet, making multiple mentions to a material the outpost’s scientists labeled ‘Unobtanium’, a material capable of exponential energy amplification. It also told of the conflict between the Na’vi and the outpost’s security forces and how the natives won (this the UNSC labeled as the ‘ Pandoran Incident ’, with the recon team’s loss being the Second).
> 
> The Unobtanium information, and several other items in the files, were labeled top-secret.
> 
> For a time, it was well. The UNSC kept hyperspace traffic in Alpha Centauri well away from Pandora and, other than the routine probe launch and orbital scans, the planet was left untouched. Attempts to contact the Na’vi or the recon team remained unanswered. A Stargate was put in orbit for rapid transit of research ships and heavily policed.
> 
> Like many other things in this blasted universe, ‘well’ was not to last.
> 
> The Third Pandoran Incident happened on August 30th, 8 Post-Vanishing. A small Stingray Industries recon team, led by Sylia Stingray and Washu Hakubi, landed on Pandora to retrieve an unknown file from the compound. Immediately, the Na’vi attacked, killing all members of the team but Stingray and Hakubi. No demands were sent and only implanted trackers proved that the women were still alive.
> 
> As a Megacorp CEO, Stingray’s captivity was a major problem for the UNSC-and a heavy debate, whether to move in and save her or to stand back and let things happen, occurred in secret.
> 
> It was little surprise to anybody that several hours later, an S.I. assault team dropped into the planet. Heavily armed, the team retrieved the two women and fled the planet, leaving a wide trail of destruction behind them.
> 
> Attempts to contact the Na’vi in the aftermath were fruitful, managing to contact the leader of the clan which encountered the Stingray teams (and who knew English, strangely, when the files said that they didn’t). UNSC negotiators managed to then prove that the ‘Sky People’ (as the Na’vi call Humans) that attacked them were acting on their own volition, and that the UNSC meant them no harm.
> 
> The Na’vi accepted the proof and the UNSC’s apologies, but asked to be left alone, for they wanted nothing with the rest of the galaxy-and especially not with the Sky People. The UNSC approved.
> 
> What little time was of no activity was brought to an end by the Fourth Pandoran Incident.
> 
> The ‘Space Warriors’, an ultra-extremist eco-terrorist organization, appeared on Alpha Centauri on September 2nd, 8 Post-Vanishing. This group appeared with a WH40K-verse ‘Retribution’-class battleship.
> 
> The massive, heavily-armed ship (and the group inside it) went on a rampage to ‘keep space clean’ that destroyed many ships and heavily damaged several colonies. Whether it was fate or a cruel joke by someone above, they reached Pandora on September 15th at 3:35 P.M. (Greenwich Mean Time), chased by a joint battle fleet with elements from the UNSC, the New Republic and the Salusian Empire. The Space Warriors’ leader, a woman called ‘Twinkle’ Maria Murdock, made an announcement about ‘wanting to cleanse the moon from corruption’ by glassing it-and the subsequent space battle saw the destruction of several ships, both on the combined fleet and the ‘Retribution’-Class (this one finally going down when a UNSC Battlestar, the ‘O’Hanlon’, rammed its damaged superstructure).
> 
> Pandora was not damaged.
> 
> A following analysis of the wreck of the Space Warriors’ ship discovered two things: that the ship had a damaged Geller Field (and thus everybody inside the ship had probably been possessed and/or driven mad beyond any comprehension), and that the ship, upon its destruction, had broadcasted a broad-spectrum carrier wave that was picked up by all ships within a light year-and was still out there, its final destination unknown.
> These findings were provided to the Na’vi, and the option given: a seat in the United Nations and support of any kind they requested… or be left alone, with the United Nations’ blessings, with the (extremely high) chances of something very destructive picking up the signal and coming their way.
> 
> The Na’vi accepted. Grudgingly, and with a metric ton of requests (the top ones being no mining of Unobtanium and to be an unobtrusive to the Pandoran ecosystem as possible), but they accepted.
> 
> The integration of the Na’vi into common Coreline life was astonishingly quick, with those who did not wanted much (if any) contact with the ‘Sky People’ disappearing into the rain forests, and those who did accepting to be taught by various means and then going out into the world to see it (although many still being pretty apprehensive about some ‘Sky People’ views-many of them finding kindred spirits in other Fictions that have some kind of connection with nature). Several factions have appeared in Coreline that are fully Na'vi-staffed or have a significant Na'vi (or mind-drone) staff. Some (like the Choir of Eywa) are benign. Some (like the Pandora Liberation Army)... not so much.
> 
> As per the conditions for the charter, ‘Unobtanium’ (officially labeled ‘Extraterrestrial Alloy Number 641010’ ) has not been mined from the moon, and all known samples existing outside of Pandora are located on major laboratories under extreme vigilance.
> 
> As well, soon after the Fourth Pandoran Incident, another thing appeared on Coreline. Files leaked onto the Internet, their source unknown, mentioned a project based on Pandora called ‘Avatar’-and the main item of the project, vat-grown, remotely-controlled biological bodies for hazardous environmental exploration and easing interaction with the Na’vi, as well as notes by Washu on how to utilize the same mind-synch technology to manipulate mission-adjustable robot bodies.
> 
> Although still incredibly expensive and thus not available to the general public, there has been an increasing usage of ‘Avatars’ and ‘surrogates’ (or in the street lingo, ‘mind drones’, ‘bio-drones’, ‘gene-drones’, ‘meat-puppets’, 'meat drones' and ‘sleeves’ among others) in extremely hazardous combat missions-a thing that many in the Gray world doesn’t knows how to take.




You, too. So:







marcoasalazarm said:


> What little time was of no activity was brought to an end by the Fourth Pandoran Incident.
> 
> The ‘Space Warriors’, an ultra-extremist eco-terrorist organization, appeared on Alpha Centauri on September 2nd, 8 Post-Vanishing. This group appeared with a WH40K-verse ‘Retribution’-class battleship.
> 
> The massive, heavily-armed ship (and the group inside it) went on a rampage to ‘keep space clean’ that destroyed many ships and heavily damaged several colonies. Whether it was fate or a cruel joke by someone above, they reached Pandora on September 15th at 3:35 P.M. (Greenwich Mean Time), chased by a joint battle fleet with elements from the UNSC, the New Republic and the Salusian Empire. The Space Warriors’ leader, a woman called ‘Twinkle’ Maria Murdock, made an announcement about ‘wanting to cleanse the moon from corruption’ by glassing it-and the subsequent space battle saw the destruction of several ships, both on the combined fleet and the ‘Retribution’-Class (this one finally going down when a UNSC Battlestar, the ‘O’Hanlon’, rammed its damaged superstructure).
> 
> Pandora was not damaged.
> 
> A following analysis of the wreck of the Space Warriors’ ship discovered two things: that the ship had a damaged Geller Field (and thus everybody inside the ship had probably been possessed and/or driven mad beyond any comprehension), and that the ship, upon its destruction, had broadcasted a broad-spectrum carrier wave that was picked up by all ships within a light year-and was still out there, its final destination unknown.
> These findings were provided to the Na’vi, and the option given: a seat in the United Nations and support of any kind they requested… or be left alone, with the United Nations’ blessings, with the (extremely high) chances of something very destructive picking up the signal and coming their way.
> 
> The Na’vi accepted. Grudgingly, and with a metric ton of requests (the top ones being no mining of Unobtanium and to be an unobtrusive to the Pandoran ecosystem as possible), but they accepted.




Mierda. My best guess is that the overlord of the Eyeless somehow got involved there (w/the Fourth Incident, at least.) As for no Unobtainum mining....they would seem to be bigger fools than I thought, given that anyone who really wanted could casually scan the subsurface, then make off with whatever amount in their cargo teleport bays. See?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

The teleporting issue.... the 'Vortex' (the 'unusual energy reading' mentioned in the packet) makes unshielded electronics fizzle out and/or have a pretty crappy effectiveness. Teleporting, as well, is something extremely inaccurate and dangerous, and it just gets worse the closer you get to the source (like any significant amount of Unobtanium).

(Need to make a ruleset for that, BTW-any ideas? ).

So anybody who wants some needs to physically go down to the planet-which is a death trap if you do not have a lot of firepower-and THAT will certainly trip a ton of alarms you do NOT want to trip.

And the 'overlord' of the Eyeless... well, no telling if it's HIM, but it was definitely something all-caps EVIL that got to the 'Space Warriors'.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:


> *CORELINE INFORMATION PACKET: PANDORA:​*
> “Sure, it’s a moon, to be much more specific-but everybody calls it a ' planet ', because nobody cares about specifics.
> And sure, it’s a jungle. So’s the Congo. So’s the Amazon. So’s Skull Island. So’s Kashyyyk.
> And I suppose I don’t need to tell you that every place I just mentioned is an ABSOLUTE DEATH TRAP, even WITHOUT the natives?”
> -2nd Lieutenant Benjamin J Guidry, callsign ‘Depot’, Australian Army 2nd Division. Dated Nov 25th, 8 Post-Vanishing.








"......yeah,  Kashyyk. Deathtrap no, prime hydrobeam grid development site yes. Who cares if the ecosystem is a *little* wrecked by having the uplink beam stations slung down from orbit - the Wookiees apparently don't...."  

-_ Fragment of a post (in reply to the above) posted on an MPWorld discussion thread,
8 Jan, 2010 P.M (Pre-Mists calendar)_


Oh, _yeah_.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well, there is an idea there... but not sure if I want to anger a Wookiee by writing it.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Bump!


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*Just something to draw the eye, and nothing else-well, for now.*

*A CORELINE SHORT STORY: WE BE LEGEND*

((((((((((((((((((((((()))))))))))))))))))

(((((((((((((((((((())))))))))))))))))))

On the clouded days, the really bad ones where the clouds were closer to the ground and there wasn’t even a glimpse of the sun, David  was at his most skittish. Those clouds brought bad memories to the fore, memories that no high-schooler should have to deal with.

But he had. Every day and night. They came constantly, a barrage that never seemed to end, never seemed to have control. They came, a relentless deluge against his psyche.

So he lost himself in anything he could find. He lost himself on his schoolwork, on his love life, on the half-time job he grudgingly went to in order to keep his apartment and his education.

In this land, however, things coming back to haunt you were many, and came often. And came every time your guard was down, made your mind wander, made you see so many things that could only be seen in the marvelous 20-20 eyesight of retrospective that you went mad-or got so close that it seemed like a nice alternative.

As a ‘for instance’, today: first it had been the clouds. Then it had been the rather… *steep* climb in the obnoxiousness of his fellow classmates.

But the final nail, the fact that creeped him out more than others, was the book that the English teacher asked his students to read.

David stood up at the teacher’s orders, looked into the book and read aloud, in a voice that would have come from an Ultravoice:

“Friends, I come before you to discuss the vampire; a minority element if there ever was one and there was one.
But to concision: I will sketch out the basis for my thesis, which thesis is this: Vampires are prejudiced against.”

Richard Matheson’s ‘I Am Legend’. A damn good short story that, once, he had read for the sake of entertainment.

“The keynote of minority prejudice is this: they are loathed because they are feared. Thus…”

Now, as he read the story, it took every once of his being to not look back towards the rear of the room, looking for Bailey and some reassuring that, hell no, they weren’t still locked inside a basement, listening to the super-powered *things* out there trying to get in.

“At one time, the Dark and Middle Ages, to be succinct, the vampire’s power was great, the fear of him tremendous. He was anathema and still remains anathema. Society hates him without ration.”

His mind briefly lapsed back to some snippet of the Simpsons, where it was shown that the books the kids from Springfield Elementary read were Playboy articles and TekWar. He wondered what the hell triggered this, wondered why this professor had to make him read this *today*.

“But are his needs any more shocking than the needs of other animals and men? Are his deeds more outrageous than the deeds of the parent who drained the spirit from his child? The vampire may foster quickened heartbeats and levitated hair. But is he worse than the parent who gave to society a neurotic child who became a politician…?”

He kept his Ultravoice-like reading until he was asked to stop.

“That is good, David. You may sit.”, the teacher said, making a waving motion with his hand. “But next time, try to put more *inflexion* on your reading, if you please.”

Any other day, David wouldn’t have given enough mind to the matter, merely nodding and saying ‘okay’. But today, as he sat, his sight locked on to the teacher’s face and took in every detail, details of a face that could only be there because of the magic of television. Some version of Robert Hogan, looking every way as when he was first portrayed by Bob Crane some-what, 40 years ago?

He felt like grabbing the book and tossing it on the teacher’s face, damning the man to Hell and any other dark dimensions for having the idea, having the *nerve* of making him read such literature on such a day, ‘damn you, Teach, screw you and whoever created you!’.

But he didn’t, since he would gain nothing from it. He just took a deep breath…
…and almost started hollering anyway when the teacher asked Bailey to read.

“Outside, they howled and pummeled the door, shouting his name in a paroxysm of demented fury. They grabbed up bricks and rocks and hurtled them against the house as they screamed and cursed at him. He lay there listening to the thud of the rocks and bricks against the house, listening to their howling.”

He wondered for the briefest of seconds if Robert Neville was out there, on Los Angeles or elsewhere, still locked up inside his house, in fear of what was outside. He wondered, as well, if Robert Neville had become one more Fiction afflicted with Authored Rage.

He had seen it, the Rage. It was the sole worse nightmare that any Pre-Vanishing Human could think of, a Fiction (or two, or five, or –Heaven help those who made them- an even cast of thousands) thinking of nothing but his/her destruction, willing to do anything to achieve this-from lynching him on the very spot up to destroying the entire city block the author stood on, bystanders be damned.

He had experimented with writing a fan fiction soon after the Hours were done, a little drabble about Sakura Kinomoto. A girl who couldn’t hurt a fly. It had been a simple experiment-after all, the Virus had come and gone, right? Everybody was back, the Fictions were (in some fashion) calming down?

She appeared, tried to kill him by beatdown, using strength-enhancing magic and that staff of hers-and he didn’t think that now, nor any time soon, he would be able to empty a gun as fast as he did then.

As Bailey read on into the part where Robert Neville discovered the vampirism being a virus of some sort (and he chuckled in his mind at *that* detail), David looked around the class.

On the front rows there were the Midwich Cuckoos: those girls with the blonde hair and the silver eyes that he really didn’t gave a damn about remembering their names and they all looked so alike that he would mix them up anycase. Following them were the Evangelion kids-Alternates of every single one of the kids. Hikari was, admittedly, an *extremely* scary Class Representative, worse than any leather-lung Drill Sergeant he could think of (and he could think of some pretty extreme examples).

Lia and Naota sat nearby. The two of them were Nekojin, ‘Cat People’-and both of them were Anything Goes practicioners, trained by Akane and Ranma Saotome. He was only glad that he wasn’t an enemy…

Max sat by the window. A slightly younger version of the ‘Dark Angel’ character, she had all the hotness of Jessica Alba (since technically, hell, she *was* Jessica Alba), with a million times more deadliness.

The entire class was full of Fictions: ninjas, mutants, monsters, freaks. Even the so-called ‘normal’ students had big eyes and small mouths. He and Bailey were the only two ‘Reals’.

“World’s gone to hell. No germs, no science. World’s fallen to the supernatural, it’s a supernatural world. Harper’s Bizarre and Saturday Evening Ghost and Ghoul Housekeeping. ‘Young Dr. Jekyll’ and ‘Dracula’s Other Wife’ and ‘Death Can Be Beautiful’. ‘Don’t be half-staked’ and Smith Brothers’ Coffin Drops…”

David knew that, somewhere deep inside Worcester, there might be someone laughing his ass off. The whole world as he knew it turned upside-down, extinct, not with the massive ‘kaboom’ of the world’s nuclear complements or the cough of a disease, but by a bunch of phreaks and an assortment of lines of code.

And as the story went on, as Bailey read about how Robert Neville found an uninfected dog and theorized about why a cross affected the vampires, as the story went on into the fact that Robert Neville was now the ‘minority’, the vampires’ bogeyman, David’s brain caught onto something.

“And suddenly he thought, I’m the abnormal one now. Normalcy was a majority concept-the standard of many, and not the standard of just one man.”

He and Bailey, and Heaven-knew-how-many-people…. They were now the minority. They were the ‘legend’. The people that once created works of fiction without fear of reprisal other than strongly-worded criticisms. The people who saw them as mere harmless entertainment, with no subconscious fear that they could be (in some twisted way) truly happening, if not right next door, then in another dimension.

The people who were before the Vanishing, who didn’t disappeared. The people who now had to deal with the traumas of 23 hours of immeasurable madness. The ones who walked down the street and saw the passerby and thought, I remember that particular jackass from back in my childhood on the Saturday Morning cartoons, and I remember that girl, I thought that her series was a little too excessive with the fanservice…

And the many of them, the oh-so-many of them (of *us*, David corrected himself) that took up a gun and blazed away into said crowd because, hey, they’re only *cartoons*, right? 

“Full circle, he thought while the final lethargy crept into his limbs. Full circle. A new terror born in death, a new superstition entering the unassailable fortress of forever…”

‘We be legend’, David thought.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

I have a sketch for an offworld (non-Lagrange) human colony: 

Venusians, basically. However,  a native group - rather kind of them, I think, given the situation (on Terra, mind you, not just locally) - runs admin duties.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Sounds like a pretty cool idea (and while we're at it... well, the rest of the Sol System has been left pretty much alone so far. I was thinking of just few things so far-like the planets having tiny feuds for the Silver Millennium (and of course, (most of) the planets having terraformed through techno-magic), and Mars having the 'Chang' Colony (dunno where, maybe Maris Vallineris? ), that is the city you see most frequently in Mars-based episodes on 'Cowboy Bebop'. Over there, aside from other things, there's a way between the Chinese Triads (represented by the Red Dragons) and the Russian Mafia (represented by a hi-tech version of Hotel Moscow).


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:


> *An (EXTREMELY) Rough Timelime of the 23 Hours.*​
> +World Description-Situation from 1:00 P.M. of November 5 to 12:00 P.M. of November 6, 2002 (The 23 Hours):
> 
> +1) At 1:00 P.M. of November 5, millions of Internet users report that their computers have been simultaneously infected by a computer virus. This virus, named CLULESS, is equipped with an incredibly complex programming code, but it doesn’t seems to be causing any sort of malfunction.
> 
> +2) At 2:50 P.M. of November 5, a space-time anomaly opens at the WPI campus, its exact center located at the basement of the ‘Wedge’ dormitory. Inmediately after that, the anomaly grows to cover all of the campus in its radius. All communications to and from the campus are lost.
> 
> +3) The Worcester anomaly continues to grow, covering the entire city in its mantle. Like the campus, all communications are lost. Computer specialists from the Pentagon begin to analize the virus.
> 
> +4) A detailed analysis of the virus’ programming unveils that the virus is a multi-facetic A.I. (Artificial Intelligence), with a complexity never reached before. The fact that is made on a code that looks like ASCII is an apparent facade.
> 
> +5) The Worcester anomaly keeps growing, and by 3: 45 P.M. it covers the entire middle section of the Massachusetts state. At the same time in the surrounding states, reports of strange appearances are given to the authorities. This reports are few and far between, but seem to grow at a rapid pace.
> 
> +6) The people that analyze the reports notice a strange fact: many of the people, objects and beings described in the reports are exact look-alikes to people, objects and beings from works of fiction.
> 
> +7) By 5:55 P. M., the reports of appearances are coming from all over the world. Most of these reports come from many major cities. The United States Army movilizes several teams to Worcester to stop this possible threat.
> 
> +8) At 7:35 P.M., dozens of miniature anomalies like the one at Worcester open up around the world, at the infected areas. The Worcester teams report being under attack.
> 
> +9) At 7:40 P.M., all contact is lost with the teams movilized to Worcester. At the same time time, a world-wide state of emergency is declared. Riots happen all over the world.
> 
> +10) At 7: 45 P.M., all the anomalies expand, and 9 of 10 people located at the infected areas dissappear without a trace.
> 
> +11) At 9:45 P.M., a pack of dragons take over the Florida Keys, making them part of their hunting territory. This section will later be renamed ‘Dragon Highway’, and will be declared off-limits until the dragon threat is eliminated.
> 
> +12) 11:00. The remaining military forces send several assault teams to Worcester, Washington D.C., Tokyo and the American SouthWest. The Worcester and Washington teams lost contact almost inmediately after entering city limits. The Tokyo teams suffers heavy losses to several Anime characters, but manage to recapture half of the city. The other teams manage to secure several cities, but their attempts to recapture the city of Phoenix, Arizona are stopped by a bunch of people calling themselves ‘Blitz Force’.
> 
> +13) 12:45. By motives of the emergency and its ensuing chaos, the use of excessive force for self-defense is accepted. The few people who manage to hear the statement loot their local military armories.
> 
> +14) 3:00 A.M. Topeka, Kansas, is destroyed by a nuclear missile fired from a local silo. It is later discovered that an alternate version of Skynet hacked into the computers.
> 
> +15) 9:35 A.M. What remains of the governments declare the affected cities ‘danger zones’, to be entered under your own risk of not coming back out. On some of the most dangerous ones (Los Angeles, Denver, Tokyo, New York, Miami, Orlando, London, Berlin, Brasil, Moscow, Singapur, Sydney), civilian militias, and whatever can be spared of the local military are under strict orders of shooting to kill any hostile attempts to leave or enter.
> 
> +15) 12:00:50 P.M., November 6. The people who disappeared comes back, apparently unharmed.




Around the 1755 mark....well, would it be safe to assume that anyone with a telescope, pointing it in this direction, sees this, several AU northward? (Later investigation would reveal the spacetime 'barrier' that appears to be blocking the disruption to orbital mechanics otherwise caused by the addition of a second Earth-sized body, with suns and moon, is being generated and mantained through some kind of forced configuration of the local quantum vacuum.)


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Sounds like a good idea, actually. Problem might be, not a lot of people might even still be around to see that (and of course, Gallifrey popping up and then disappearing would make whoever is seeing to go all 'I'm going nuts' ).


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*INFORMATION PACKET: SMALLVILLE, KANSAS.*


_
"We're in Kansas, sure. But if Earth is a hellhole and North America's one of its gates, then this is as close to the ninth circle as you're gonna get. Seems everything with a level of intelligence above an animal's got a secret agenda, a plan and a ton of paranoia. Those guys out there, they will take your head off and fill it with bullcrap-and some will do it rather literally.

Do not let the fact it's a small town lull you into safety. This damn town's the mecca of the weird, only upstaged by Topeka-and that's 'cause of the size. Must be the fact about our most upstanding citizen, or the meteor rocks, or maybe all of the corn-who the hell knows how these people think?

This is Smallville. Remember that fact-respect it every second of every day. It is your job to keep this town in line and it is *my job* to keep you folks alive.

I will not succeed-not with all of you. Casualties will happen, and some of you might quit. Some of you WILL quit, and go out and look for something safer.

Now's as good a time as any to do so. I'll give you a minute to decide.

(Brief silence).

Okay? Everybody's still here? So, for the next hour or so we'll go over the field rules. The Smallville rules. And you might wanna remember them-they might keep you alive."_
*
-Opening of briefing provided to newcomer deputies by the Sheriff of Smallville, recording date unknown.*


Smallville, Kansas is a farmer town in the vicinity of Wichita, with a population of 55,000 (as of census figures made on 8 P.V.). It was best known for two things: Its large production of corn and other produce-and its place in the backstory of nearly every Alternate of Superman who has appeared so far.

For reasons unknown, CLULESS has remained functional in a minor capacity on this town, keeping it and its surrounding countryside extremely mutable-buildings, people and artifacts of alien origin appear and disappear at random times, some of these of great interest to the major Fiction races on Coreline.

Currently, Smallville has the second-biggest Luthorcorp R&D facility in North America (outside of the corporation's main offices in Metropolis), and also holds the second-biggest per capita population of Kryptonians in North America (at 3% of population, first one being Metropolis, with a good 15%).

It is also the 2nd-biggest 'wretched hive' in Kansas (2nd to Topeka, a.k.a. 'New Scrap Iron City' ), with a per-capita number of 'supervillains' (both formally established and wanna-be) averaging 25% (of course, these being unofficial figures). Be them rampaging maniacs or Machiavellian bastards, covert or overt, they all come to Smallville, believing that making a name here will do wonders for their underworld reps. Also, 'heroes' come, believing the same-and the remaining people are (more often than not) caught in the crossfire, more than one person then going on to enter a Faction, get their hands on some experimental gizmo (which many corps are al too happy to provide), or use one of the many legal (and illegal) ways to enhance a person to 'make them all pay'.

It is into this where the many agencies, corporations and conspiracies of the world come in. All of them (even those like SHIELD and Luthorcorp) see the Norman Rockwell-esque town as a 'suicide run' assignment, meaning that those assigned to this town are expected to die in the many covert (and quite overt) crossfires, experiments gone wrong (or horribly right), hostile extra-human incursions and supervillain (or superhero) 'first trials' that happen often in town. The Sheriff's Department has the biggest casualty and officer burnout rate in the entire Tornado Alley area.

And those that remain (civilian and otherwise) are hardy (for the lack of a better term), seeing the latest scheme of Magnificent Bastardry, superhuman wangst-fest, clash of titans and other unusual occurrences the same way one would see corn grow.

---------------------------------
*LOCATIONS OF NOTICE:*
---------------------------------

*+SMALLVILLE SHERIFF'S DEPARTMENT OFFICE:* This one-floor brick building located on Main Street is a lot more than meets the eye, with a multi-story underground section that is made of several-feet-thick reinforced walls and forcefields and includes an extensive armory, evidence room and prisoner holding area (which can be adapted to hold multiple types of SPB crooks), as well as forensics, a computerized command center, garage (with modified SUVs, high-velocity patrol interceptors, helicopters and power armors) and liaison consoles to other agencies.

*+SMALLVILLE HIGH:* The high school holds the offices of the Kansas State division of the Coreline Education Authority (which decided to establish them here instead of Wichita, under the consensus that 'swift action' would be required amongst Smallville juveniles more than anywhere else in the state).

*+ THE RAVEN: *A café on Main Street, it has quickly become one of the social centers of town, with things like small-band concerts and typical teen-demography activities being offered there. It is the epicenter of an average 3 rampages a week.

*+GOUGH/MILLAR CAVES: *A series of caves located on the outskirts of town, the Gough/Millar Caves are a site of Native American (and recently xeno-) archaeology. Constantly being altered by CLULESS, the site's many wall paintings and scattered artifacts depict events –past and future- as well as other things (like spells, tech designs and miscellaneous information) that is presented in a code that is based on Native American and other extraterrestrial (often Kryptonian) beliefs.
Experienced researchers are constantly trying to decipher the info and take it all with a grain of salt, while other Factions want the caves restricted or destroyed outright-and others take the sketchy information as gospel truth, to the annoyance and pain of a lot of other people.

*+WELLING ROAD:* One of the many roads leaving town, characterized by being a perfect location for street racing, and having the compounds of the major corporations in Smallville (Luthorcorp, Wayne Industries, Stark Industries, Stingray Industries, Diggers Technologies, Genom Corporation and Weyland-Yutani Corporation) along both sides of the road. Also called 'Corp Road' or 'Mad Scientist Road' because of the many 'industrial accidents' that happen on it.

---------------------------
*PEOPLE OF NOTICE:*
---------------------------

_"Yeah, sure, I have a plan. I ALWAYS have a plan. It's just not a plan that involves what YOU think are 'acceptable losses', and once we're done salvaging the mess you have made, I'll personally make sure your life becomes hell.
…sure. But that would be another Lex Luthor. Me, I have a reputation to maintain. A GOOD reputation to maintain."_






*
+LEX LUTHOR:* One of the many versions of the man (this one being a teenager), who runs the local Luthorcorp offices. This version of Lex has declared himself to be 'reformed' (and has the multiple sworn statements from members of the Justice League and the Avengers to prove it ), but is nevertheless watched by everybody, just waiting for all Hell to break loose.

---
_
"You know why I'm not in Hell? Because the Devil's afraid I might take over! Would have tried, too, had I gotten the chance-the bastard's already wearing my *face*!"_






*+LIONEL LUTHOR:* Long since dead, the King of All Bastards still roams the streets of Smallville, helping and harming people with elaborate schemes for no apparent reason. This version of Luthor has been classified as a high-powered 'chaos spirit' by most pertinent forces, who advise to stay away from him-but the man has nothing if not charisma.

---

_"Okay, sir, license and registration.
Okay, missed it? Have it in the other pants, you say? Funny thing, there was a report an hour ago or so about a stolen car-same plates, same model, same mods for oversized drivers.
Get out of that car and show me your hands!
Oh, okay, the driver was a Na'vi, you say? That you're what, AOH?
And here I was gonna arrest you for grand theft auto, but now… now you're gonna tell me who your friends are.
No, pal, just* NO*. *YOU* broke the law, on *MY* town, on *MY* watch. And now I'm gonna *KICK YOUR REAR*, and once I'm done with you, your friends are *NEXT*!"_






*+MILES QUARITCH: *Former Colonel of the United States Marines and currently-elected Sheriff of Smallville, nicknamed 'Colonel Bad@$$', 'Bastard Quaritch' and 'The Butcher of Pandora' among others (the latter because of his documented involvement in the First Pandoran Incident).
It is unknown exactly which version of Quaritch this is (because although he does not denies his involvement in the First Incident, he has not told if he's a clone, a reincarnation of he was just too tough to die), and sees the First Incident as something to atone for-somehow.
Sheriff Quaritch has become a pretty implacable (but fair) lawman, an 'equal-opportunity butt-kicker' in his own words-and it is this, a Pariah Gene, and an addiction for coffee that rivals Andrew Waltfield's that has differentiated him from most other Alternates of Colonel Miles Quaritch running around.

---
_
"Sure, Sheriff. Whatever you say, Sheriff. I'll go get those new Java beans you requested at the grocery, Sheriff. You want something else? The 'New York Times', the 'Daily Planet', the 'Bugle'…?"_

*+DOOLEY THEOPHILUS RATT:* A 'western animation' cartoon Fiction (namely, an anthropomorphic rat about four-feet-nine with a faint Boston accent), he is Quaritch's secretary/aide-de-camp. Dooley seems to follow the typical rules of the 'Hyper-competent Sidekick', with Quaritch being the typical 'bad boss' that shouts at and bullies Dooley even as the rat pulls insane stunts left and right and is crazy prepared to keep up with Quaritch's demands.
In trust, it is stipulated in Dooley's contract (as requested by Ratt himself) that Quaritch *must* treat him in the 'bad boss' fashion (if asked why, Dooley just says that 'it's the Rule of Funny'-which many Toon Fictions seem to follow like an unwritten gospel, and others just find hard to understand). If anything else, Dooley becomes *even more* frightfully competent once the situation is dead serious.

---

_"You WERE NOT going to run outta here and try that super-speed you discovered at, say, 7:30 this morning while you were trying to catch the school bus?
You wanna do that, then we go to my office and we'll file a request for you to leave early, maybe file it under 'medical reasons' or something-and while we're at it, maybe talk out a schedule for you to practice that thing and book an appointment at the local medic and STAR Labs to see the specifics. I just will not tolerate you cutting class, period.
What, me knowing you got powers? Let's just say that it is my job to know…"_






*+CHLOE SULLIVAN:* Chairwoman of the local CEA office and former reporter for the Daily Planet, Sullivan has developed an extensive intelligence net all around Smallville-even if she likes to go out on the field a mite too much. The rumors surrounding this version of Chloe are extensive-especially because of the fact that she's a widow, is rich and is prepared for most situations that her job as a Coreline Education Authority officer presents.

---

_"Look… no bowing, no chanting, no calling me a 'lord' or something-and please, get OFF the grass.
I'm just Kent, Clark Kent. I'm gonna stand you calling me 'Kal-El' and I'll stand you being here and looking around in disdain and saying whatever is the latest slur you guys have about me aiming low in life and disgracing the House of El-but the moment you go over the line, so help me, I'll MAKE you leave."_






*+CLARK KENT:* An Alternate version of him that is more than a little grateful about being 'just another Clark Kent', he runs the Kent farm in the outside of town (as well as being the local Planet correspondent). He has to deal with having several Alternates running around (and the occasional visit from their families), as well as the typical craziness of the town-but is content to be where he is, or at least he says so to anybody who talks to him.


----------



## Rappy

Hey, guess what? It's an actually decently sized post from me! I've been a busy little bee, but my d20 Modern fangirl side tugged at me enough that I had to return to this project, if only for a brief visit for now. Hopefully major entries from me will continue to grow more common after this, though.

*The Monstrous Misfits: the Geneva Cabinet of Curiosities*
Found in Geneva, Switzerland, the Genève Musée pour Inhabituel et Atypiques Faune (more often simply referred to as the Geneva Cabinet of Curiosities) is a large collection of strange floral, faunal, and mineral samples from all over the post-CLULESS world, ranging from minor portions to entire specimens.

*Key Exhibits and Wings*
*The Kaiju Hall* 
More of a 400 x 400 ft. bunker than a "hall", the massive Shiragami Memorial Hall of Kaiju (more often simply called the Kaiju Hall) is a testament to some of Coreline's most awe-inspiring and terrifying fauna, as well as the entrance to the museum. The first thing you will notice is the titanic 230-foot skeleton of the original Zilla. While encrusted with barnacles and sediment and missing several key bones due to them being damaged beyond repair during the Brawl in the Bronx, the colossal corpse is still an awe-inspiring exhibit. Other specimens recovered from the wreckage of this historic battle include a massive claw-raked scale from Gojira and a stuffed specimen of one of the parasites that accompanied the infamous "Clover" into battle. There are also 1/100 scale interactive holograms of several infamous kaiju, the skull of a member of the _Megaprimatus kong_ species, a stuffed infant Zilla, and shards of a Rodan egg.

*Exhibition Hall of Mutants and Mutagens*
"Exhibit funding graciously donated by the Xavier estate" reads one of the two plaques adorning the bronze columns at the entryway to the Exhibition Hall of Mutants and Mutagens (the other being "Minerals donated by the esteemed science centers of LexCorp"). This 150 x 400 ft. hallway's marble floors and crystalline force-field generators exude elegance and almost outshine the gold-trimmed alabaster stairs that lead upward into the two upstairs halls and the obsidian lintels leading to the next downstairs hall. A major portion of the exhibit is dedicated to holograms detailing the various origins of mutations and how mutants are often unfairly perceived by society. The main draw of the hall (for most visitors, at least) are the force-fields lining the west and east walls. These heavily reinforced security measures lock within themselves various mutagens such as RadGoo and red Kryptonite; unsurprisingly, this hall is one of the most controversial of all exhibits in the Geneva Cabinet of Curiosities.

*Upper West Wing*
Formally entitled the Hammond-Grant Hall of Palaeontological and Zoological Anomalies, the upper west wing is the 150 x 200 ft. west half of the upper floor, focused entirely on atypical examples of pre-Coreline flora and fauna. The largest draw of the exhibit is a 50-foot long stuffed _Suchotyrannus imperator_; this ferocious beast, resembling a gigantic alligator with a sail-like fin on its back and horns erupting from its head, is a typical example of the fauna of the various so-called "rubber suit Lost Worlds". Other exhibits in this hall vary from a fetal Katahdin preserved in formaldehyde and a stuffed Papuan giant bat (both arguably also fitting for the Exhibition Hall of Mutants and Mutagens) to lovingly nurtured (and safely locked behind bullet-proof glass) giant flytraps. The upper west wing also once housed several live flamebas (_Titanobufo pyrus_) from the underground realm of Pellucidar, but these specimens disappeared under mysterious circumstances.

*Upper East Wing*
The upper east wing, formally entitled the Hall of Hominid Development and Regression, covers humanoids, monstrous humanoids, and giants. Situated around the skeleton of a purported Elbaf giant are display cases containing skeletons of Papuan mutant humans, morlocks, a Gray-human hybrid, chiropterans in various states of metamorphosis, and the world's only confirmed diclonius skeleton on display, amongst others. The upper east wing has recently come under fire from the Institute for Humanoid Rights and Self-Improvement as "a sickening display of sideshow tactics, disgracing those that do not match up with Coreline ideals of humanity".

*The Grand Oceanic Hall*
The final portion of the lower reaches of the museum, the Grand Oceanic Hall is a 400 x 400 ft. room that is filled from ceiling to floor with copious amounts of saltwater, sand, kelp, and corals. From the obsidian-adorned viewing area, visitors can view several subadult specimens of the Benchley's dire squid* (_Deinoteuthis benchleyii_). These tropical giants, named after pre-CLULESS creator Peter Benchley, are a crowd favorite due to their imposing size, barb-coated tentacles, and high intelligence. As part of an agreement with various oceanographic institutes, the Geneva Cabinet of Curiosities is allowed to display the specimens until they reach adulthood as long as the staff routinely provides any information possible on this enigmatic species.

_Benchley's dire squids use fiendish giant squid stats._

*New Game Mechanic: RadGoo*
RadGoo is a term referring to patches of the so-called "comic book sludge" that is notable for producing mutations. Entire ponds of this sickly green substance can be found in the jungles of Papua New Guinea, the Australian Outback, and various other parts of the post-CLULESS world that are known for their mutants. In addition to various mutants, areas infected with RadGoo often spawn giant animals and vermin, vicious plant life, and the undead. 

Any character that spends 1 or more minutes at least knee deep in RadGoo without the proper protective gear (such as a HazMat suit) must succeed in a Fortitude save (DC 20) or start mutating. A character in the process of mutating suffers a -4 penalty to attacks and all skills and activities that rely on concentration as their body twists and contorts, as well as taking 1d4 points of bludgeoning damage each round as their own body rebels against itself. Any character that survives the ordeal automatically gains 2 random drawbacks and 1d3 random mutations (for more on drawbacks and mutations, see _d20 Future_).


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

Rappy said:


> Hey, guess what? It's an actually decently sized post from me! I've been a busy little bee, but my d20 Modern fangirl side tugged at me enough that I had to return to this project, if only for a brief visit for now. Hopefully major entries from me will continue to grow more common after this, though.
> 
> *The Monstrous Misfits: the Geneva Cabinet of Curiosities*
> Found in Geneva, Switzerland, the Genève Musée pour Inhabituel et Atypiques Faune (more often simply referred to as the Geneva Cabinet of Curiosities) is a large collection of strange floral, faunal, and mineral samples from all over the post-CLULESS world, ranging from minor portions to entire specimens.
> 
> *Key Exhibits and Wings*
> *The Kaiju Hall*
> More of a 400 x 400 ft. bunker than a "hall", the massive Shiragami Memorial Hall of Kaiju (more often simply called the Kaiju Hall) is a testament to some of Coreline's most awe-inspiring and terrifying fauna, as well as the entrance to the museum. The first thing you will notice is the titanic 230-foot skeleton of the original Zilla. While encrusted with barnacles and sediment and missing several key bones due to them being damaged beyond repair during the Brawl in the Bronx, the colossal corpse is still an awe-inspiring exhibit. Other specimens recovered from the wreckage of this historic battle include a massive claw-raked scale from Gojira and a stuffed specimen of one of the parasites that accompanied the infamous "Clover" into battle. There are also 1/100 scale interactive holograms of several infamous kaiju, the skull of a member of the _Megaprimatus kong_ species, a stuffed infant Zilla, and shards of a Rodan egg.
> 
> *Exhibition Hall of Mutants and Mutagens*
> "Exhibit funding graciously donated by the Xavier estate" reads one of the two plaques adorning the bronze columns at the entryway to the Exhibition Hall of Mutants and Mutagens (the other being "Minerals donated by the esteemed science centers of LexCorp"). This 150 x 400 ft. hallway's marble floors and crystalline force-field generators exude elegance and almost outshine the gold-trimmed alabaster stairs that lead upward into the two upstairs halls and the obsidian lintels leading to the next downstairs hall. A major portion of the exhibit is dedicated to holograms detailing the various origins of mutations and how mutants are often unfairly perceived by society. The main draw of the hall (for most visitors, at least) are the force-fields lining the west and east walls. These heavily reinforced security measures lock within themselves various mutagens such as RadGoo and* red Kryptonite*; unsurprisingly, this hall is one of the most controversial of all exhibits in the Geneva Cabinet of Curiosities.
> 
> *Upper West Wing*
> Formally entitled the Hammond-Grant Hall of Palaeontological and Zoological Anomalies, the upper west wing is the 150 x 200 ft. west half of the upper floor, focused entirely on atypical examples of pre-Coreline flora and fauna. The largest draw of the exhibit is a 50-foot long stuffed _Suchotyrannus imperator_; this ferocious beast, resembling a gigantic alligator with a sail-like fin on its back and horns erupting from its head, is a typical example of the fauna of the various so-called "rubber suit Lost Worlds". Other exhibits in this hall vary from a fetal Katahdin preserved in formaldehyde and a stuffed Papuan giant bat (both arguably also fitting for the Exhibition Hall of Mutants and Mutagens) to lovingly nurtured (and safely locked behind bullet-proof glass) giant flytraps. The upper west wing also once housed several live flamebas (_Titanobufo pyrus_) from the underground realm of Pellucidar, but these specimens disappeared under mysterious circumstances.
> 
> *Upper East Wing*
> The upper east wing, formally entitled the Hall of Hominid Development and Regression, covers humanoids, monstrous humanoids, and giants. Situated around the skeleton of a purported Elbaf giant are display cases containing skeletons of Papuan mutant humans, morlocks, a Gray-human hybrid, chiropterans in various states of metamorphosis, and the world's only confirmed diclonius skeleton on display, amongst others. The upper east wing has recently come under fire from the Institute for Humanoid Rights and Self-Improvement as "a sickening display of sideshow tactics, disgracing those that do not match up with Coreline ideals of humanity".
> 
> *The Grand Oceanic Hall*
> The final portion of the lower reaches of the museum, the Grand Oceanic Hall is a 400 x 400 ft. room that is filled from ceiling to floor with copious amounts of saltwater, sand, kelp, and corals. From the obsidian-adorned viewing area, visitors can view several subadult specimens of the Benchley's dire squid* (_Deinoteuthis benchleyii_). These tropical giants, named after pre-CLULESS creator Peter Benchley, are a crowd favorite due to their imposing size, barb-coated tentacles, and high intelligence. As part of an agreement with various oceanographic institutes, the Geneva Cabinet of Curiosities is allowed to display the specimens until they reach adulthood as long as the staff routinely provides any information possible on this enigmatic species.
> 
> _Benchley's dire squids use fiendish giant squid stats._
> 
> *New Game Mechanic: RadGoo*
> RadGoo is a term referring to patches of the so-called "comic book sludge" that is notable for producing mutations. Entire ponds of this sickly green substance can be found in the jungles of Papua New Guinea, the Australian Outback, and various other parts of the post-CLULESS world that are known for their mutants. In addition to various mutants, areas infected with RadGoo often spawn giant animals and vermin, vicious plant life, and the undead.
> 
> Any character that spends 1 or more minutes at least knee deep in RadGoo without the proper protective gear (such as a HazMat suit) must succeed in a Fortitude save (DC 20) or start mutating. A character in the process of mutating suffers a -4 penalty to attacks and all skills and activities that rely on concentration as their body twists and contorts, as well as taking 1d4 points of bludgeoning damage each round as their own body rebels against itself. Any character that survives the ordeal automatically gains 2 random drawbacks and 1d3 random mutations (for more on drawbacks and mutations, see _d20 Future_).




*ahem* You will note that the (bolded) substance in question only affects Kryptonians and K-Genners, of course.....IIRC.


----------



## Rappy

Aquarius Alodar said:


> *ahem* You will note that the (bolded) substance in question only affects Kryptonians and K-Genners, of course.....IIRC.



Indeed. I didn't give it any stats, but I felt it was an appropriate item anyway, limited as its mutations are.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:


> *INFORMATION PACKET: SMALLVILLE, KANSAS.*
> 
> 
> [*+GOUGH/MILLAR CAVES: *A series of caves located on the outskirts of town, the Gough/Millar Caves are a site of Native American (and recently xeno-) archaeology. Constantly being altered by CLULESS, the site's many wall paintings and scattered artifacts depict events –past and future- as well as other things (like spells, tech designs and miscellaneous information) that is presented in a code that is based on Native American and other extraterrestrial (often Kryptonian) beliefs.
> Experienced researchers are constantly trying to decipher the info and take it all with a grain of salt, while other Factions want the caves restricted or destroyed outright-and others take the sketchy information as gospel truth, to the annoyance and pain of a lot of other people.
> 
> 
> ---------------------------
> *PEOPLE OF NOTICE:*
> ---------------------------
> 
> ---
> _
> "You know why I'm not in Hell? Because the Devil's afraid I might take over! Would have tried, too, had I gotten the chance-the bastard's already wearing my *face*!"_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *+LIONEL LUTHOR:* Long since dead, the King of All Bastards still roams the streets of Smallville, helping and harming people with elaborate schemes for no apparent reason. This version of Luthor has been classified as a high-powered 'chaos spirit' by most pertinent forces, who advise to stay away from him-but the man has nothing if not charisma.
> 
> ---



Toltiir. 

Frakking. Toltiir. In disguise - or currently posessing the guy, doesn't matter which. That is all. As for the Gough/Millar caves.... I can hear the humming in my head of AG sleds mounting IR webcams, in and out of there 24/7 (who said all the researchers had to be human, after all? Citadel Station *is* a research unit...and there are similarly intrested parties.)


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Cookie if you find the reference to a little-known TV show hidden on the Smallville write-up (clue: it's what someone says).

Need more ideas for SHODAN (I love the idea of usin g drones on the caves, BTW), and Asgard (have thought of it so far as it appears in Metroanime's fanfics, with some Shadowrun on it. Maybe mix AMG, Shadowrun, and Marvel Comics? )


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:


> Cookie if you find the reference to a little-known TV show hidden on the Smallville write-up (clue: it's what someone says).
> 
> Need more ideas for SHODAN (I love the idea of usin g drones on the caves, BTW), and Asgard (have thought of it so far as it appears in Metroanime's fanfics, with some Shadowrun on it. Maybe mix AMG, Shadowrun, and Marvel Comics? )





Well.

Apart from the....uh....

_....t-t-two-dimensional, unoriginal..._

*ahem*.....*attempt* at humor, she's attempting to make something of a name as an internet commedienne, IIRC....*mouths* Mierda. Reventado. 

Well, that and assistance keeping the pickets of a certain area in MA stable.


*, *  


*stare, gritted teeth*  *icily* _Ixnay on the ip-lay-eading-ray, all right?_  Early work, didn't go too well.....

_....or so he keeps assuming._


*stares silently*


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Good ideas.

As well... I didn't had much ideas concerning the WH40K verse.

What I was thinking so far was:

1) The Imperium of Man (those worlds that are out there that are fully Imperium-run) and the armies on them (as well as the Eldar and Tau and others), as well as the forces of Chaos, are in a war against the Neo-Imperium of Man (that would be from the series 'Shinji and Warhammer 40K'-or at least a possible future of it, with Shinji as the God-Emperor), and the Neo-Forces of Chaos (from the fanfics 'Thousand Shinji' and 'The Open Door' ) in a state of detente and even Enemy Mine (for the 'old' 40K-ers prefer the old Emperor and just would rather drop dead to have Shinji Ikari run their show).

2) The Black Library and Games Workshop's headquarters disappeared during the 23 Hours and was found later on-teleported far away from England, all of the designs for games and employees gone. Cue later on the United Nations being contacted by the Squats-who then sell them all of the tech designs at a pretty hefty cost and gleefully announce that the Adeptus Mechanicus factories located on Mars were taken over by THEM, and they would be glad to rent them to any governments that might be interested...

cue mass-produced and less Goth-looking WH40K tech by brands like General Motors, Cadillac Gage and others.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

CLULESS:

*appears* to have left 'hard sf' untouched. At least, the LoI is bubbling over with theories after one of their Vanished scouts[_nombre borrado_] recovered two copies, in mint condition, of the following: 1.

2.

The significance of these, if any, is yet to be determined, but the resemblance to the doings of the 'Eschaton' entity in the books is.....odd. 

Consider that a supposedly-secret recent attempt by the AOH to 'remove' CLULESS influence from the Earth obviously failed, being so blatant as they are...conveyor semi-wrecked, occupants barely sane. Weirdest thing was the message in the conveyor memory '_ Further disruptive casusality violation within a half-century exclusion zone is henceforth prohibited._ *Breaches will have consequences*.'


----------



## Rappy

Sorry about neglecting this thread again. My grandmother was admitted into the hospital...again...with pneumonia...again.

But this is one d20 Modern fangirl that won't let life hating me get me down!

...For now. What I need is a little favor, if it's possible, Marco. Do you still happen to have links to the d20 Modern Pokemon and Star Wars PDFs that were on the Wizards forums version of the thread, or have the been lost to time? I never managed to find them again after I lost them to the lightning bolt that french fried my last compy back in '07 (or was it '08? I'm pretty sure it was '07...).

Anyway, if you can find those, I have a new idea. If not, I can work on a different idea.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

I'm still looking for the PDFs, but on the Pokemon end I found this:

Pokemon: d20 Version: Welcome!


----------



## Rappy

Not the same as the one I remember from the old forums, and not too keen on the 4E-esque pieces, but thank you anyway. ^^ 

On an unrelated note, have we done anything with Antarctica yet? If not, I could work on that next.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

No, we haven't done anything, actually.


----------



## Rappy

Sorry I dropped off the face of the earth again, but I had a bad stomach virus over the past week that limited my time around here. Note this post is a work in progress until otherwise noted. Also, after this one, want me to elaborate on Houston, Texas? Looking at what I had printed out on Coreline way back when, it was left blank (as far as I know), so I could tie it in with what I did with Galveston if you wish.

*Antarctica: Frost and Ferns*
By all definitions of conventional scientific knowledge, Coreline's Antarctica is an anachronism. The outer rim is an unforgiving wasteland of stone and ice, leading up to mountains that by all logic should not be present in the perfectly level "plateau ring" they are in. Stranger still, once one hikes past these frosted sentinels, the roughly 8,000,000 square kilometers past the "frost lands" are a steaming maze of jungles and swamps, seemingly unaffected (and, in turn, not affecting) by the bitter cold just outside the mountain walls.  Of course, in a world where kaiju and superheroes exist alongside slapstick cartoon creatures and anime characters, is it really such a surprise that such a thing can exist?

*Locales*
*Research Station Challenger II*
The second of its kind (the first being one deployed into the areas of the Outback not completely threatened by either anthropomorphic animals or the Mad Max-verse Fictions, with third and fourth examples planned for Roraima and Alaska respectively), _Challenger II_ is a highly advanced research pod designed to defend scientists against the most inhospitable areas of the post-CLULESS planet. While it more closely resembles the unholy union of a gigantic metal turtle shell and a hovercraft, this pod is outfitted with some of the epitome of current measuring equipment, with sampling drones and probe droids (both crafted from designs "borrowed" from Galveston's New Empire), radiation-resistant mecha, VTOLs of several makes and models, and a top-dollar RadGoo sensor making up only _part_ of its arsenal of tools. The only downside is that the facility can only support a mere 50 on-site staff in its crowded quarters; on the other hand, however, the policy of the Challenger II's parent unit is "why waste lives when we have remote drones?"

*Temple of the Great Tendrils*
Buried deep in the strange world of Inner Antarctica, there lies a great ziggurat choked in vines and partially swallowed up by the mire of the swamplands. Its enigmatic architecture is littered with symbolism featuring tentacles and oozes, presumably to some eldritch abomination or elder god. One can only hope whatever this temple honors stays buried...

*Pit of the Predators*
This 18-mile long, 5-mile wide, 300-foot deep gash in the jungle is filled with tar pools, sand, bones of numerous creatures, more sand, crashed mecha...did I mention sand?....and prehistoric predators. Dilophosaur packs stalk the tar pools, using their agility to avoid entrapment as they chase prey to their death, while gigantic rauisuchians (sometimes erroneously referred to as "land-crocs" due to their appearance) stalk the dunes in search of weary travelers. All the while, menacing mock-pteranodons (see "Creatures and Characters") glare from their roosts in the rocky crags, waiting patiently for their turn to feast on the fortunes of the beasts of the Pit.

*Creatures and Characters*
*Cavern Penguin*
The pale, blind monstrosities known as cavern penguins (	_Anthropornis lovecraftii_) roam the crevasses of the mountains of the frost lands in frighteningly prevalent numbers. Their bulky 6-foot frames and razor-edged beaks allow them to throw their weight around quite easily; indeed, even some of the rare dinosaurs foolish enough to venture into the mountains must be wary of an angry flock of cavern penguins, as their ferocity propels them into being one of the apex predators of the icy peaks, edging out even the (now rare) saber-toothed cats of the region. Stats for cavern penguins can be found in _Lethal Lexicon, Volume 2_ by Octavirate Games as "Penguin, Dire".

*Mock-Pteranodon*
Mock-pteranodons (_Pseudopteranodon absurdis_), also known as mock-pteros or "Chinasaurs" due to their resemblance to classic Chinese plastic toy pterosaurs of the pre-CLULESS world, resemble an oversized pteranodon that has been given a long, spade-tipped "demon tail", stretched-out neck, and sharp teeth (anachronistically, as "Pteranodon" means "winged and toothless"). These surprisingly common predators can be found in most of the various "lost worlds", from Inner Antarctica and Roraima to some of the alternate earth planets. They prefer carrion but are all too willing to mutilate weaker creatures that infiltrate their territory.

*Mock-Pteranodon:* CR 4; Huge Animal; HD 7d8+14; HP 45; Mas 15; Init +0; Spd 20 ft., fly 50 ft. (poor); Defense 14, touch 8, flat-footed 14 (-2 size, +6 natural); BAB +5; Grap +17; Atk +7 melee (2d6+4, bite); Full atk +7 melee (2d6+4, bite) and +2 melee (1d8+2, 2 claws); FS 15 ft. by 15 ft.; Reach 10 ft. (15 ft. with bite); SQ Low-light vision, scent; AL none; SV Fort +7, Ref +5, Will +3; AP 0; Rep +0; Str 18, Dex 11, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 7.
*Skills: *Listen +4, Spot +6, Survival +3.
*Feats:* None.
*Advancement:* 8-14 HD (Huge); 15-21 HD (Gargantuan).


----------



## Rappy

I usually don't do double posts, but I figured this one was important enough to bump the thread, since it is big news for the Coreline setting.

Looking back at my early Internet history, I made a lot of mistakes. I lied to myself and tried to pretend to be what I wasn't because of whatever attitude I felt was "popular" at the time, a mistake I found most egregious after I met people around mid to late 2007 that helped me realize that friendship was more important than fame. Similarly, looking back at my early d20 work, I find it painful. I want to have people say "Rappy learns from her mistakes", not "oh, that Rappy, she's still putting elite stat arrays on NPCs with Ordinary class levels". I see errors, things I would have done differently, way too many things that should really have credit where credit's due, and overall...eh.

So I put all of the writings I'd done for Coreline into the paper shredder and started plucking out and adding to what I felt was salvageable and throwing out or rewriting what didn't. In shorter terms, the old stuff I've written for Coreline is fairly unusable in my mind. Don't worry, though, nobody has to go around and frantically reorganize stuff. I plan on cleaning up after this mistake.

I don't know how long it will take, but I plan on collecting both rewritten versions of all of those Coreline Gazzette articles, plus more recent ones and those written by people other than myself, into a single PDF document that will hopefully be a major resource for the campaign setting when it's done. So...here's hoping, right?

EDIT: Working on North America right now, since I'm a busy little bee. Ugh....I'm gonna have to scrap the Star Wars Fictions and work on d20 Future conventions, it looks like, since Wizards of the Coast apparently trash binned the old d20 Modern Star Wars thread and I don't have a copy of the PDF. Ah well, that's what d20 Future's for, after all.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Rappy said:


> Sorry I dropped off the face of the earth again, but I had a bad stomach virus over the past week that limited my time around here. Note this post is a work in progress until otherwise noted. Also, after this one, want me to elaborate on Houston, Texas? Looking at what I had printed out on Coreline way back when, it was left blank (as far as I know), so I could tie it in with what I did with Galveston if you wish.




I've had a lot of bad things happening to me lately (sleep deprivation and a 'quiebrahuesos' ( 'Bone Breaker' ) flu being the latter)-and also somewhat of a writer's block. Yeah, sure, you can take Houston. You certainly would make more for it that I ever would think of.

As for me, I had a few ideas for the Sol System. One was a WH40K Hive City located on Mercury, rolling around its equator on gigantic tank threads (think 'Mortal Engines' or Nomad City on Nkllon (that would be on the Star Wars galaxy-owned by Lando Calrissian)), and other cities on Mercury being either underground, protected by extremely powerful atmospheric shields or in orbit.

The other one was New Krypton, located in a parallel orbit to Earth on the other side of the Sun. I haven't thought much about the politics there, but one thing is for sure-the UNSC's not going to take violence TO New Krypton 
or violence FROM New Krypton (especially FROM-Zod's the leader of their armed forces).

The third idea was another WH40K Hive City, but I have no idea of where to add it (either on Mars or Venus).


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:


> As for me, I had a few ideas for the Sol System. One was a WH40K Hive City located on Mercury, rolling around its equator on gigantic tank threads (think 'Mortal Engines' or Nomad City on Nkllon (that would be on the Star Wars galaxy-owned by Lando Calrissian)), and other cities on Mercury being either underground, protected by extremely powerful atmospheric shields or in orbit.
> 
> The other one was New Krypton, located in a parallel orbit to Earth on the other side of the Sun. I haven't thought much about the politics there, but one thing is for sure-the UNSC's not going to take violence TO New Krypton
> or violence FROM New Krypton (especially FROM-Zod's the leader of their armed forces).
> 
> The third idea was another WH40K Hive City, but I have no idea of where to add it (either on Mars or Venus).





......I for one approve of these ideas. New Krypton, however....I feel particularly strongly that Reptilon, to say nothing of the Dinosaucers, does *not* require their own interplanetary war to get involved in...as you can see...besides which,  
_sol amarillo_,maybe? Curbstomp, perhaps? *dopeslaps marco*...._tonto completo_.....*shakehead*.


Si.


....Ahem............Putting it in

Northern Venus, specifically,
 will certainly distract this guy from his plotting and scheming, yes? 


A propósito, no creí que pedí su opinon. 

Que?

Estoy apesadumbrado. Es atrasado y soy cansado. Discutiremos esto más adelante. Dé mis recuerdos al corazón blando… y a su marido.  

Si. Buenos noches.

Y a usted....Amigo.


----------



## Rappy

I'm all locale'd out with the retcons and refreshing rewrites for the Coreline Gazette Compilation, so Houston will have to wait for now. For fairness, however, I did decide to do a small fluff update with the...spirit of the season...in mind.

*Fool's Festivities*
April 1 is a holiday of almost religious significance to comedy Fictions, with Toon communities engaging in wild revelries so massive they often engulf surrounding areas with mayhem. The only problem is that many Toon Fictions don't seem to realize that what they find amusing can be downright murderous to Reals (and more realistic Fictions, at that); indeed, Reals are discourged, if not outright prohibited, from engaging in April Fool's celebrations in Toon cities. Nevertheless, there are enough cases of (ill-advised) Real interaction with these celebrations to gather up a relatively accurate picture of the festivities. A ceremonial lighting of a gigantic inflatable time bomb at the break of dawn starts off the celebration, its clock steadily (and some would say unnervingly) ticking toward midnight. Activities are spread between games such as anvil-tossing contests and the lookalike contest (most popular with shapeshifters and caricature Toons, who almost invariably win) and general revelry; in rare cases, these may interjected with the appearance of a "celebrity" Toon such as Bugs Bunny or Mickey Mouse (although these are nearly always merely Alternates). Finally, as the day of madness ends, the participants all gather around the great bomb, watching as its final seconds tick downward, leading to an explosion of confetti and ink that showers everything within a mile radius.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

I just love the idea. It is looney and cool, like Toons are.

I think it is even noisier in places like Toontown (located near San Francisco, California-L.A. is taken and is just not that compatible to have it anymore), and the Kingdom of Orlando (I still have to work on it, but in a rough draft, just think 'Kingdom Hearts' with automatic weapons. And it is an irony that currently Disney owns Marvel Comics...).


----------



## Rappy

Well, the first of the hopeful series of Coreline Gazetteers should be completed by tonight and sent to Marco for approval. 

Covering most of the Coreline Gazette's North American articles from its earliest history to Marco's recent Smallville article, it adds new information, retcons some of my earlier meh articles on the continent, and has four brand new, never-before seen coreline articles. Those being...

_Bow Before Emperor Joe!:_ What happens when a militaristic emperor takes over most of east Texas?

_Musings of the Mouse King:_ The Kingdom of Orlando has it rough; Heartless to the north, dragons to the south, and who knows what else possibly appearing from the west and east. So what's a lone king of the Toons to do?

_Monsters of Metal:_ The ZoidZone of Phoenix, Arizona, gets detailed.

_Slime and Sacrifice:_ The depths of the Great Yucatan Marsh are filled with strange tales and even stranger truths.

EDIT: Axe that a bit. I don't have the time for Slime and Sacrifice and Monsters of Metal, so they'll be coming in this thread later, and added to the Gazetteer once I've gotten to the rest of the continents plus extra planets.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Thanks to Rappy, now there is one article for Coreline: http://www.mediafire.com/?ktzijmzn4mf , collecting several articles of the Gazetteer (locations in North America). Word of caution, it's an .odt article.

Damn good article.


----------



## Rappy

Wait, it is? Damn, I thought I'd converted it to PDF. 

*EDIT:* *Here* is the proper PDF link for more accessibility. Revise your links as applicable.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

Rappy said:


> Wait, it is? Damn, I thought I'd converted it to PDF.
> 
> *EDIT:* *Here* is the proper PDF link for more accessibility. Revise your links as applicable.




Seen it. This is indeed cool, so far, but the 'Bowser' entry reminds me of some....goings on  down West, not too long ago...... Some sort of picket lines, no doubt - 'quiet, peaceful, serene' it is no longer.


----------



## Rappy

Hey, Marco, I managed to get my Wizards of the Coast account working again, so I can manage to return to double-posting stuff here and there now. Well...when I work on new stuff, that is. Right now I'm moving on to the Coreline Gazetteer for Eurasia.

EDIT: Also, since without some new blood there would be five or six articles at best on Europe and Asia combined, I plan on having brand new articles for:
Paris, France
Bordeaux, France
Venice, Italy
Drumnadrochit, Scotland
Karakura Prefecture, Japan (new Fiction location from the _Bleach_-verse)
A general overview of Russia

Any additions or requests you have for these new locales should be placed now, because I'd hate to do something wrong and have to go back and redo these so soon.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well, a few personal ideas (take 'em or leave 'em-it's just my two cents):

+Scotland becoming a somewhat modernized Claymore-land (as in the Norihiro Yagi manga-http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Claymore_(manga) ), with the countryside outside of the cities being full of roaming Yoma and the Organization having a pretty large seat of secret power inside the land.

Scotland is cut off from the rest of the world by some pretty hefty minefields, heavy-caliber automatic security sentries, stationed military with orders to shoot anything that moves, security screening that includes DNA testing, and a rebuilt Hadrian's Wall (as in the Neil Marshall movie 'Doomsday' http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Doomsday_(movie)).

A friend of mine wanted to add the Culture, but I have no idea how (maybe one or two of the cities have been rebuilt with Culture technology, but CLULESS meddling -and general world-wide paranoia and hostility- has stopped our beloved Space Hippies from taking over the country, let alone the world).

+Bleach... people had accepted the fact that there is a 'higher' level, which is the plane Bleachverse characters live in. Soul Society has sort of expanded/fusioned with Asgard (think I wrote about it in the first page), and the formerly-Medieval Japan-esque town outside of Soul Reaper HQ has evolved into a more modern city, which in its stead has also somewhat challenged the Reapers' position as the 'leadership'.

It also does not helps that more and more Reapers are starting to appear with (or adopt) firearms and modern technology and military tactics (including mechanized infantry, snipers, demolitions and weaponized medics) to replace the Zampakutou, Hot-Blooded-Samurai-with-mangled-Spanish-terms, and feudalism of the old Reapers-which has created a schizm in the ranks.

+France, Boulogne-Billancourt had become an odd 'plane nexus' with the Internet itself (as in, you can shift planes there and enter the Internet instead of having to 'jack in' or use Virtual/Augmented Reality gizmos or be blasted with a digitizing system (this latter patented to ENCOM)). That being, there are NetNavis, Digimon and other things coming in and out of town at all times-and viruses, hackers, and things like XANA, the MCP, Durandal and other evil A.I.s try to take it over constantly.

LeHavre's become a Steampunk mecca, owning to such guys as Jean Rocque Raltique,  Agatha Heterodyne and James Ray Steam.

+Russia.... What I can think of is to expand on the Britannian grip of the area (for some weird reason the nexus to the Britannian universe is located in Siberia), Chernobyl and a good deal of the area hit by the fallout is now a rad-mutant-infested and general-weirdness-infested blight out of the Fallout series, S.T.A.L.K.E.R. ( S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ) and Metro 2033 ( Metro 2033 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ).

And Tunguska... it would be easier to ask what is NOT weird in there...that is, if you can survive going there.

And on the crime side, Hotel Moscow is getting more powerful (even if Balalaika's outright brutal disregard of the Vory V Zakone (Thief in law - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ) code is getting her marked for destruction by the other Mafiya), and on the magic side, it's like 'Night Watch' (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Night_Watch_(Russian_novel)), more 'hush-hush' magic and people who enforce its usage... quite severely.

Yeah, and lots of (former) Reds with Rockets and communist-funded declassified super-tech abounds.

+Venice... it's a lot of steampunk, alien tech, pulp and modern tech combined insanely. Think a combination of The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen, Nadia: The Secret of Blue Water, Assassin's Creed, Sakura Wars, Girl Genius, The Shadow, some Dune, some WH40K, some Mutant Chronicles and hit 'puree'. Think the Nadiaverse Atlanteans and House Harkonnen going into a war over the future of the city using clones of Altair, Sparks and Mentats for strategy, Jagermonsters and Saradukar for shock troops, and ocean warfare galore with subs, underwater mecha, gene-modded amphibious troops and Heaven-knows-what-else.

As well, we haven't thought much about the United Emirates of Orb. It's located in New Guinea, but no idea whether to have it on Papua or on an artificial island. Maybe the latter would be more practical in terms of not stepping on all of the other things there (like the pulp stuff).


----------



## Rappy

Thanks for the info, Marco, I'll be sure to implement it.

Also, due to the unfortunate loss of d20 Modern _Star Wars_ (as far as I know, that is; I wasn't able to find it on WoTC and I'm afraid it must have been lost in the Great Forum Rewrite), I've been working on two Coreline Gazetteers at once; the other being Coreline Gazetteer 3: Guide to the _Star Wars_ Galaxy. 

I figured that, due to both disagreeing with some of its ideas, off-kilter comparisons to d20 Modern, and the more questionable legality of ripping up RPG notes rather than making what is essentially a fanfiction campaign setting, I'd ignore the Star Wars Roleplaying Game and go with a mixture of instinct and research, as well as noting what in d20 Modern already works well for Star Wars instead of converting things that already have a fit. Anyway, here's a small taste of what will come in that title, since it's a wee bit farther off (understating) than the Eurasia guide:



			
				Coreline Gazetteer 3: Guide to the Star Wars Galaxy said:
			
		

> Basics of Conversion
> Certain items and ideas from the Star Wars universe are already reflected adequately by existing game rules; as such, use the following suggestions as a baseline.
> 
> *Force Powers*
> Psionics work well enough as a replication of the Force. Of course, certain new powers must be created and others might not work well for a Jedi, so make sure to examine the new Force-related psionic powers and Jedi advanced classes (from Appendix II: Force Powers and Appendix I: New Advanced and Prestige Classes, respectively).
> 
> *Weaponry*
> The following firearms and melee weapons serve as good analogues for items from the _Star Wars_-verse.
> 
> *Item-------------------Star Wars-verse Equivalent*
> Laser pistol-------------Standard blasters
> Laser rifle---------------Blaster rifle
> Shotgun----------------Slugthrower
> Sonic Beam-------------Geonosian sonic blaster
> High frequency sword----Vibroblade
> Beam sword-------------Lightsaber


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:


> Well, a few personal ideas (take 'em or leave 'em-it's just my two cents):
> 
> 
> 
> A friend of mine wanted to add the Culture, but I have no idea how (maybe one or two of the cities have been rebuilt with Culture technology, but CLULESS meddling -and general world-wide paranoia and hostility- has stopped our beloved Space Hippies from taking over the country, let alone the world).
> 
> +Bleach... people had accepted the fact that there is a 'higher' level, which is the plane Bleachverse characters live in. Soul Society has sort of expanded/fusioned with Asgard (think I wrote about it in the first page), and the formerly-Medieval Japan-esque town outside of Soul Reaper HQ has evolved into a more modern city, which in its stead has also somewhat challenged the Reapers' position as the 'leadership'.
> 
> It also does not helps that more and more Reapers are starting to appear with (or adopt) firearms and modern technology and military tactics (including mechanized infantry, snipers, demolitions and weaponized medics) to replace the Zampakutou, Hot-Blooded-Samurai-with-mangled-Spanish-terms, and feudalism of the old Reapers-which has created a schizm in the ranks.
> 
> +France, Boulogne-Billancourt had become an odd 'plane nexus' with the Internet itself (as in, you can shift planes there and enter the Internet instead of having to 'jack in' or use Virtual/Augmented Reality gizmos or be blasted with a digitizing system (this latter patented to ENCOM)). That being, there are NetNavis, Digimon and other things coming in and out of town at all times-and viruses, hackers, and things like XANA, the MCP, Durandal and other evil A.I.s try to take it over constantly.
> 
> LeHavre's become a Steampunk mecca, owning to such guys as Jean Rocque Raltique,  Agatha Heterodyne and James Ray Steam.
> 
> +Russia.... What I can think of is to expand on the Britannian grip of the area (for some weird reason the nexus to the Britannian universe is located in Siberia), Chernobyl and a good deal of the area hit by the fallout is now a rad-mutant-infested and general-weirdness-infested blight out of the Fallout series, S.T.A.L.K.E.R. ( S.T.A.L.K.E.R.: Shadow of Chernobyl - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ) and Metro 2033 ( Metro 2033 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ).
> 
> And Tunguska... it would be easier to ask what is NOT weird in there...that is, if you can survive going there.
> 
> And on the crime side, Hotel Moscow is getting more powerful (even if Balalaika's outright brutal disregard of the Vory V Zakone (Thief in law - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ) code is getting her marked for destruction by the other Mafiya), and on the magic side, it's like 'Night Watch' (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Night_Watch_(Russian_novel)), more 'hush-hush' magic and people who enforce its usage... quite severely.
> 
> Yeah, and lots of (former) Reds with Rockets and communist-funded declassified super-tech abounds.
> 
> +Venice... it's a lot of steampunk, alien tech, pulp and modern tech combined insanely. Think a combination of The League of Extraordinary Gentlemen, Nadia: The Secret of Blue Water, Assassin's Creed, Sakura Wars, Girl Genius, The Shadow, some Dune, some WH40K, some Mutant Chronicles and hit 'puree'. Think the Nadiaverse Atlanteans and House Harkonnen going into a war over the future of the city using clones of Altair, Sparks and Mentats for strategy, Jagermonsters and Saradukar for shock troops, and ocean warfare galore with subs, underwater mecha, gene-modded amphibious troops and Heaven-knows-what-else.
> 
> As well, we haven't thought much about the United Emirates of Orb. It's located in New Guinea, but no idea whether to have it on Papua or on an artificial island. Maybe the latter would be more practical in terms of not stepping on all of the other things there (like the pulp stuff).




Re: the Culture. That was pretty much my intention, if my assumption is correct.....setting fluff.  Same with Oz, or the Nonestican landmass rather, at least initally. Hence the Swiss colony and not much else.

But, OTOH....

Confused here.......The Shadow? Are we, 'Spartacus' effect aside, talking  the original pulps or the movie here? I just have this image of an aviator walking into a coffee house alongside an infantry guy, Indian kid in between' em, brown bear and panther following behind.

Yup, maybe you didn't get it......Tarzan/Allard/Mowgli/Bagheera/Baloo.

#Little Green Bag#


----------



## marcoasalazarm

I'm a mite more familiarized with the movie version of the Shadow, but managed to buy a few pulp books (And heard some radio broadcasts) of the character because of it (I just love Orson Wells´ voice for the Shadow).

I think we would be talking the pulp book version here, if nothing else because he has much more history behind him. And a few crazier gizmos.


----------



## Rappy

I'm happy to report that the Coreline Gazetteer Volume 2: Eurasia is about 60% done at the moment, which isn't too bad considering how busy I've been.

Also, I added the beam sword (how did I forget that?) to the list of Star Wars-capable d20 Future weapons, and as a bonus here's a list of some Star Wars-verse armors with d20 Future analogues, just as another piece for those that don't wish to wait a while for the third gazetteer to be out.



> *Item + Gadgets-----------------------------------Star Wars-verse Equivalent*
> Flight suit and helmet-----------------------------Same name
> Light Combat Armor-------------------------------Blast Armor
> Scout Armor + Integrated HUD---------------------Scout Trooper Armor
> Medium Combat Armor + Environmental Seal, as
> well as 1d3 Integrated Equipment pieces------------Clone-/Stormtrooper Armor
> Silent Suit + Chameleonic Surface-------------------Stealth Suit
> Space Combat Suit---------------------------------Same name




*EDIT:* Also, I found out that the original d20 Modern Pokemon was gone with the wind as well. *Sigh* That's another thing on my plate. Suffice to say, I may have to cut Eurasia a bit short, because I have reworkings of a lot of old Coreline material to do (including an update of the first Coreline Gazetteer that contains the OGL [duh, that was stupid to forget] and both previously dropped locations), as well as the Star Wars for Coreline materials, and things unrelated to Coreline as well. Phew.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Just in case: I think I made a write-up of Los Angeles somewhere around here. You can consider that write-up canned.

The reason?

Gideon020 on deviantART and his stories for the setting.

I rather like the idea of L.A. becoming a sort-of-kinda-but-not-almost Megacity (it is tinier than MC2 was).


----------



## Rappy

Alrighty. Well, since I've tried starting to sort out my various project ideas and quirks, there is some more time for Coreline, but not a whole lot. So, while Eurasia is still getting its treatment and North America is getting some revisions, the next of the non-Star Wars gazetteers planned will be South America. Unlike Australia and Africa, which currently have no Gazetteer articles (and will thus be 100% fresh material unless something happens before then), South America at least had my horridly outdated Roraima Plateau Gazetteer to gut and update. Anyway...some ideas I had for it, for your overview and general bouncing off of ideas:

The Doctor of the Millenium vampire army and Doctor Von Reichter: two Nazi mad scientists that fled to South America in their home universe to create strange things-that-should-not be. A match made in heaven? ...Not exactly, as the two have made quite the hell out of Argentina and southern Brazil with their pseudo-rivalry.
The Amazon is one of those places that is definitely not on your "want to visit" list. B-Movie-style "KILLER killer bee" swarms, lost cities with strange civilizations, scientifically inaccurate dinosaurs augmented with cybernetics and drafted into armies, super-sized anacondas, and more can be found in the great expanse that is the Green Hell.
Panama has become an outpost of Costa Rica's Hidden Leaf Village, as well as a staging point for forays into the Green Hell.
While supers such as Cybersix may protect you in the cities of Argentina, the post-CLULESS wastes of Patagonia play home to copious amounts of RadGoo and mad sicnece-spawned mutant monsters.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Actually, a pretty large part of Panama is taken (from the Costa Rica/Panama border to the Canal, including said location) by Los Angeles and their National Guard. They took the canal from NOD (who tried to destroy it) during the Tiberium War (before that, the territory was owned by the Panama government-so yeah, Konoha might have a tiny outpost in there yet).

Los Angeles National Guard by ~Gideon020 on deviantART

Also, Panama has one of the biggest orbital launch sites in the South American territory (and as such, strategically important).

As for Costa Rica ( Costa Rica - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia ), the current president is Oscar Arias Sanchez, owner of the Nobel Peace Prize, who had to take the reins during the Hours and who has had to deal with a lot of crap over the years (like Konoha appearing (which is endangering severely the country's stand as neutral), the bad neighborhoods in the country (which we hadve a lot of) becoming miniature copies of the New York Penitentiary in wretchedness (and as such the police having to get more heavily armed and accepting Superhumans), the Red Cross deciding to use the country as the experimentation area for their Hazardous Enviroment EMT Team concept (think Doc Wagon or Trauma Team) and general narcotraffic, terrorism and political nuisance because of its strategic position.

Costa Rica also has the Central American offices of Ad Astra Rocket Company, which is quickly becoming one of the main producers of Star Wars-style hyperdrives in Coreline (and as such, the target of lots of corporate heat).

I love Cybersix, BTW. Pretty obscure, but cool.


----------



## Rappy

Eh, South America was just an outline anyway. It'll be a while before it actually gets worked on. Also, here's a look at the first two of what will be in the upcoming _Star Wars_ guides for Coreline. Since it will take so long, it's only fair to share what I have planned for it, and...well, its' become a more laborous project than imagined, one that will span several titles. Note that the planet lists will only include playable species and creatures for the entries, not various equipment, NPCs, etc.

*Volume I: General Notes*
-The State of the Galaxy

-Using Pre-existing Material for Star Wars Themes
--Weapons 
--Armor
--Creatures
--Psionic Powers as Force Powers

-Common Species of the Galaxy
--Aqualish
--Arcona
--Bith
--Bothan
--Duros
--Gamorrean
--Geonosian
--Gungan
--Hutt
--Mon Calamari
--Nautolan
--Rodian
--Togruta
--Trandoshan
--Twi'lek
--Verpine
--Wookiee
--Zabrak

-New Equipment

-Common Droids of the Galaxy
--Arakyd Industries Viper Probe Droid
---Viper Hunter-Killer Probot (advanced Viper Probe Droid)
--Baktoid Armor Workshop Spider Droids
---DSD1 Dwarf Spider Droid
---ASD1 Advanced Dwarf Spider Droid
---OG-9 Homing Spider Droid
--Baktoid Armor Workshop/Haor Chall Engineering Variable Geomotry Self-Propelled Battle Droid, AKA "Vulture Droid"
--Baktoid Combat Automata Battle Droids
---B1 Battle Droid
---B2 Super Battle Droid
---B3 Ultra Battle Droid
---BX Droid Commando
--Cybot Galactica 3PO-Series Protocol Droid
--Cybot Galactica 3PO-Series
--Industrial Automaton GNK "Gonk" Power Droid
--Industrial Automaton Marksman-H Combat Remote
--Industrial Automaton R2-R5 Series Astromech Droids
--Industrial Automaton/Geentech Corporation 2-1B Surgical Droid

-Basic Creatures of the Galaxy
--Acklay
--Bantha
--Boar-wolf
--Dewback
--Exogorth (Space Slug)
--Gorax
--Gundark
--Kaadu
--Mynock
--Narglatch
--Rancor
--Reek
--Ronto
--Womp rat
--Varactyl

-Skills and Feats

-NPCs

-Advanced and Prestige Classes

-The Force

 EDIT: In general, the Outer Rim Guide list that was here has been revised and looked over, and what did and didn't work has changed. Also, the core rulebook list has changed somewhat as well, but not to the same extent..still, the above list isn't an end-all be-all.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

A tiny request for the SW Gazeteer? Togruta (even if there's no write-up for Shili). I mean, we're talking about a humanoid that was predatorial and has a pretty developed spacial sense.

And yeah, I'm a Shaak Ti fan.


----------



## Rappy

Shili will be mentioned when I get to either the Mid or Inner Rim of the galaxy (hard to say, the Expansion Region [where it is located] is wedged in between the two), but I can bump Togruta to one of the basic species for ya. I might do that to Geonosians as well, since they're rather politically important. The Ur-Greedle, though..yeah, they're like the Geonosian equivalent of Australopithecus, so they can stay right where they are.

EDIT: And although it's (most likely) a long way off, here's the planned layout for volume three. There are some more notes for this one than the Outer Rim, since I have a slightly clearer plan, but not every NPC, droid, etc. will be noted in this overview (nor will they be in the Outer Rim when I fill out that overview). Similar to how the Expansion is lumped in with the Mid Rim, the Colonies will be lumped with the Inner Rim, and the Core and Deep Core will be together as well. 

EDIT: In general, the list that was here has been revised and looked over, and what did and didn't work has changed.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:


> Well, a few personal ideas (take 'em or leave 'em-it's just my two cents):
> 
> A friend of mine wanted to add the Culture, but I have no idea how (maybe one or two of the cities have been rebuilt with Culture technology, but CLULESS meddling -and general world-wide paranoia and hostility- has stopped our beloved Space Hippies from taking over the country, let alone the world).
> 
> +France, Boulogne-Billancourt had become an odd 'plane nexus' with the Internet itself (as in, you can shift planes there and enter the Internet instead of having to 'jack in' or use Virtual/Augmented Reality gizmos or be blasted with a digitizing system (this latter patented to ENCOM)). That being, there are NetNavis, Digimon and other things coming in and out of town at all times-and viruses, hackers, and things like XANA, the MCP, Durandal and other evil A.I.s try to take it over constantly.




Further to......my...last on this, Billancourt gives me an idea....maybe most of the 'paranoia and hostility' is actually territorial fearmongering on Durandal and XANA's parts, (at least Durandal's, to be sure) which keeps the _Grey Area_, _Peace Makes Plenty_, _Break Even_ and various others busy organising and directing La Resistance.....if you catch my drift.


----------



## Rappy

Coreline Gazetteer Volume 2: Eurasia is done, but I don't plan on releasing yet.

I'm going to "bundle" it with the upcoming revision of Volume 1: North America, since some of the revised material inside the new "edition" of Volume 1 will be important for Eurasia.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Just bumping this.

Hey... could I get a glimpse of the Gazeteer?

You can mail it to me at: marcoasalazarm@hotmail.com

((()))

And also, concerning the Gazeteer: there is a mention there of a race called the 'Holowolves'. Never got around to work on that one, so I was thinking about trying now.

The 'Holowolves' are, quite simply, a mass variety of wolves that are as they appear on the series 'Wolf's Rain'.

Manga Fox: Wolf's Rain Manga Series

Wolf's Rain - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Uplifted by means unknown (and I didn't know if to keep on the mistery there, or to give it a reason-some military project gone nuts, natural (on their home 'verse) evolution, alien experimentation, mutation, magic, or whatever), the Holowolves have a higher thought process that other wolves in the wild, and also the capacity to project a 'hologram' to be able to interact with humans.

On THAT part, well... the question is, should the Holowolf just have a psionic ability like the Fraal, a _suggestion_, _mindlink_ or other ability that allows people to see (and hear) the wolf as human? Or maybe actually have a hologram wrapped around him that allows him to interact with humans (in which case it would need a mite more work, and with that, Feats like making the hologram more powerful, that doesn't vanishes when the Wolf is knocked out, etc) ?

Therein lies the question-how to go around and stat them?

Ideas would be appreciated.


----------



## Rappy

I'll send you the Gazetteer as soon as I clean up the formatting, Marco. I noticed that I did the Russia and Appendix articles while half-asleep, and there's a copious amount of mis-labelling, copy paste errors, and typos that I have to clean up.

As for the Holowolves: hmm, I'll have to think about that, yeah.

EDIT: New Guinea seems unsalvagable at this moment, so it looks like it will be a thread-based Gazetteer entry in the future. Currently reformatting the appendix.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

Footnote to the Japanese Archipelago here:

It would appear that  this understated portion of the Rising Sun Domain is an utter blazing wreck, as is that which lies beneath it (certainly there are fragments of a boulder scattered around a suspiciously....big crater -Hours War, obviously- which may well account for all the.....activity in the area.  (Sadako-sama notwithstanding  ).


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Dunno exactly what do you mean with the meteor (sorry 'bout that one), but an idea here? The province being tainted by an encounter/war between Sadako and Alma Wade, that of course had a metric ton of wanna-bes from other Japanese and American and European horror films based on them (and a metric ton of other Fictions who are based on them both, including Alternates) tossed into it?

This, of course, before the boulder broke.

What is left behind is a 'Zone' not unlike the one that appeared in Nevada during the Aeon War (More info in: CthulhuTech - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Cthulhutech: Welcome to the Cthulhutech Wiki! ), everything that comes into contact to it being shoved into what could be a easily described as a mish-mash of every Asian horror film (and Asian horror film remake) ever made, with the people who survive and even end up getting enchanted objects or powers from said exposure doing so purely at a 'power with a price'-said power manifesting in ways that are just plain horror-movie-esque.

Like the ability to see the future-but no future other than horrible deaths. Or the ability to see ghosts-but only the ones that are a ghastly sight to behold, or want you dead *just because you can see them*. Or the typical psy-power package (TK, mind-reading, etc), but the more you use it, the more 'tainted' you become... and this taint makes you look like Sadako...

And as well... over on Europe, a foundation called 'Ashcroft' is taking power... nobody has seen the chairman, but rumours say that it's an Alternate of Gendo Ikari...


----------



## Rappy

Well, Okinawa excluded, Japan is really stuffed enough that it deserves its own smaller gazetteer at this point. 

Also, Star Wars Coreline is off..sorta.

By that, I mean the idea of whole sourcebooks on it is off. Instead, I'll incorporate the information where it's valid on Earth (for instance, Gungans and Jawas will be in the rewrite of the North America gazetteer, and Togruta will be in the Africa gazetteer unless there's an objection of them being there). 

I plan on having a "Star Wars Modern" with a generic non-setting rules for any Star Wars play, canon or fanfiction, as a longer term (by that, I mean within the next year or so) goals to help lessen the dent of d20 Modern and the Star Wars Roleplaying Game alike having all too short official lifespans. 

So, what is the next gazetteer, in that case? Well, since North America's rewrite is neeeearly done, I plan on having it be a general overview of the Sol system. Some ideas to bounce of of y'all as far as yay or nay goes:

*Mercury:* Due to its frequent old pop culture depiction as a planet with a "locked 'solar tide'", Mercury is a planet that has a permanent 'night side' and 'day side'. As a result, it has a large colony of Twi'leks (due to its similarity to the planet Ryloth, which has a similar makeup as a 'solar tide' desert planet), as well as a healthy dotting of spice and ore mines.

*Venus:* Most of venus is a Victorian ideal of the planet, with thick swamps inhabited by dinosaurs and lizardfolk. Thanks to Cowboy Bebop, however, there is also a somewhat arid western continent with a permanent human habitation.

*Earth's Moon:* Orbital colonies from _Planetes_, bat-like humanoids and bison-like creatures in crater jungles encased in strange oxygen bubbles from old world Real hoaxes, and H.G. Wells's Selenites living below the surface are just some of the oddities of our mother planet's lunar child.

*Mars:* Embroiled in a war between _War of the Worlds_-verse and _Barsoom_-verse Martians. No word on where the Ice Warriors are during this debacle, but one can be fairly certain they are plotting _something_.

*Jupiter:* Rather less violent than the planet we know, the gas giant Jupiter is home to many floating colonies, including a Rebellion-era Alternate of Cloud City. Its moon, Europa, is well known for the strange sea life beneath its icy crust.

*Saturn:* Its floating cities are home to the _DC Comics_-verse Martians, who were forced to emigrate from their war-torn homeworld.

*Uranus:* The base of operations for the Marvel-verse's Kree Empire.

*Neptune:* The frozen wastes of Neptune are currently cordoned off between the lands of the star yuki-onna from _Urusei Yatsura_ and the iron realms of _Futurama_'s Robot Santa.

*Pluto:* Due to several unpleasant events never referred to in polite conversations between Reals and Fictions, Pluto is a tectonically fractured world ruled by the mi-go.

*Alternate Earths:* Possibly the Planet of the Apes-verse Earth, and most definitely Primalis, the Harryhausen world. Others are in different solar systems.

As an aside, any references for Africa and Australia's future gazetteers would be nice as well, Marco, since the Sol one will probably be considerably shorter than your bog standard gazetteer.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:


> Dunno exactly what do you mean with the meteor (sorry 'bout that one), but an idea here? The province being tainted by an encounter/war between Sadako and Alma Wade, that of course had a metric ton of wanna-bes from other Japanese and American and European horror films based on them (and a metric ton of other Fictions who are based on them both, including Alternates) tossed into it?
> 
> This, of course, before the boulder broke.
> 
> What is left behind is a 'Zone' not unlike the one that appeared in Nevada during the Aeon War (More info in: CthulhuTech - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia Cthulhutech: Welcome to the Cthulhutech Wiki! ), everything that comes into contact to it being shoved into what could be a easily described as a mish-mash of every Asian horror film (and Asian horror film remake) ever made, with the people who survive and even end up getting enchanted objects or powers from said exposure doing so purely at a 'power with a price'-said power manifesting in ways that are just plain horror-movie-esque.
> 
> Like the ability to see the future-but no future other than horrible deaths. Or the ability to see ghosts-but only the ones that are a ghastly sight to behold, or want you dead *just because you can see them*. Or the typical psy-power package (TK, mind-reading, etc), but the more you use it, the more 'tainted' you become... and this taint makes you look like Sadako...




Right....should've clarified this, anyway. Nope, no Zone....but there is a large hole in the side of Mt. Hiba, as if someone punched through solid rock, followed by a trail leading in the direction of the crater. Finishing up with _obvious_ signs of a kerfuffle...._broken up._ Violently.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

Rappy said:


> I plan on having a "Star Wars Modern" with a generic non-setting rules for any Star Wars play, canon or fanfiction, as a longer term (by that, I mean within the next year or so) goals to help lessen the dent of d20 Modern and the Star Wars Roleplaying Game alike having all too short official lifespans.
> 
> So, what is the next gazetteer, in that case? Well, since North America's rewrite is neeeearly done, I plan on having it be a general overview of the Sol system. Some ideas to bounce of of y'all as far as yay or nay goes:
> 
> *Mercury:* Due to its frequent old pop culture depiction as a planet with a "locked 'solar tide'", Mercury is a planet that has a permanent 'night side' and 'day side'. As a result, it has a large colony of Twi'leks (due to its similarity to the planet Ryloth, which has a similar makeup as a 'solar tide' desert planet), as well as a healthy dotting of spice and ore mines.
> 
> *Venus:* Most of venus is a Victorian ideal of the planet, with thick swamps inhabited by dinosaurs and lizardfolk. Thanks to Cowboy Bebop, however, there is also a somewhat arid western continent with a permanent human habitation.
> 
> *Earth's Moon:* Orbital colonies from _Planetes_, bat-like humanoids and bison-like creatures in crater jungles encased in strange oxygen bubbles from old world Real hoaxes, and H.G. Wells's Selenites living below the surface are just some of the oddities of our mother planet's lunar child.
> 
> *Mars:* Embroiled in a war between _War of the Worlds_-verse and _Barsoom_-verse Martians. No word on where the Ice Warriors are during this debacle, but one can be fairly certain they are plotting _something_.
> 
> *Jupiter:* Rather less violent than the planet we know, the gas giant Jupiter is home to many floating colonies, including a Rebellion-era Alternate of Cloud City. Its moon, Europa, is well known for the strange sea life beneath its icy crust.
> 
> *Saturn:* Its floating cities are home to the _DC Comics_-verse Martians, who were forced to emigrate from their war-torn homeworld.
> 
> *Uranus:* The base of operations for the Marvel-verse's Kree Empire.
> 
> *Neptune:* The frozen wastes of Neptune are currently cordoned off between the lands of the star yuki-onna from _Urusei Yatsura_ and the iron realms of _Futurama_'s Robot Santa.
> 
> *Pluto:* Due to several unpleasant events never referred to in polite conversations between Reals and Fictions, Pluto is a tectonically fractured world ruled by the mi-go.
> 
> *Alternate Earths:* Possibly the Planet of the Apes-verse Earth, and most definitely Primalis, the Harryhausen world. Others are in different solar systems.





...Which would seem to indicate that the Guardian of the Gates of Time has moved her support machinery beyond their well-documented inclination to meddle, on the Q.T.  Sailor Uranus would more than likely be similarly preoccupied. After all.....you know, _Kree_.*shrug*


Edit: Venus......you seem to forget the _other_ human colony in the  south hemisphere  .....although the leader of  the fools up north seems to have been scared off.....probably all the regular 'special attention' given to that particular area by the homeworld.    Saturn......question is, which Martians?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

I'm gonna have to think more about your ideas soon (I recently got some information that I'm still sifting through and thinking whether to add or not), but what I have thought so far for the Sol System:

+There is a large research station located in orbit around the Sun, the 'Robert Capa Experimental Research Station', which specializes mostly in researching Solar events (like flares) and their effects on Fictional physiologies and elements. Also has a hefty security team in case people try to steal said research-or in case things that have been thrown into the Sun decide to get out of it...

+The Sailor Senshi have their palaces/fiefdoms on each planet, and those who have been terraformed have done so through techno-magical means. The most 'shiny' one is, of course, the Moon Palace. Many conspiracy theorists argue about the possibility of what the Kingdom might do to enable a 'Crystal Tokyo' happening at some point in the future...

+There is the Blue Zone on the Dark Side of the Moon, where the Inhumans and a pretty large population of mutants, gene-engineered and the like are living on it, ruled by Lord Black Bolt (there is also a rumour of a small bunch of Fictions that are fusions of Marvel characters and Anime characters walking through the Earth-and *this* wouldn't be at all unusual if not for the fact that their alleged leader is an Alternate of Lelouch Lamperouge that has Black Bolt's powers...)

+There are three Warhammer 40K 'Hive Cities' on the Sol System (actually, pretty tiny as Hive Cities go)-one on Mars, run by the Adeptus Mechanicus (which is on a secret war with a multi-corporation and nation alliance run by Squats about who will finally run things in town), one on Mercury (in orbit over the dark side), and one in Venus (dunno if it should be one iconic, like Necromunda). On the Martian Hive City, there is a pretty blooming population of Neo-Sapiens.

+A pretty small planet has appeared in an orbit directly opposite Earth. This planet is 'New Krypton', and simply has a large amount of aliens and the biggest number of Kryptonians in the Sol System, period. They have joined the UNSC charter, and the UNSC has established quite firmly that it will not take hostility TO New Krypton... or FROM New Krypton (and needless to say, the UN is slightly irked about finding out through a corporate war about 'Project 7734'...)

+The Gates of Time had been moved to Gallifrey.

+Venus has also a faction of Space Amazons (for the lack of a better term). They do covert warfare on that which they consider 'the corruption made by Men' (which is nearly everything), and escalating reports of kidnappings and crimes best left unmentioned (lest people are offended) in Venus can be traced to these women.

+In Earth, the island of Themyscira is ongoing a political rift-that of the 'typical' Amazons, those who 'preach peace but are ready for war' from the comics, and an even more hard-line militant splinter faction that could easily be described by Pre-Vanishing geeks as 'Amazons Attack! gone even more violent'. This splinter group was simmering beneath the surface ever since the Hours, but it has officially detonated with the large number of Fictions that have appeared using the mantle of Wonder Woman (which this faction sees as a 'sacred position' and as such all 'fakes' must be killed) in recent times.

Of course, the Amazons are trying to downplay the rifting as best as they can... to varied effectiveness.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:


> +A pretty small planet has appeared in an orbit directly opposite Earth. This planet is 'New Krypton', and simply has a large amount of aliens and the biggest number of Kryptonians in the Sol System, period. They have joined the UNSC charter, and the UNSC has established quite firmly that it will not take hostility TO New Krypton... or FROM New Krypton (and needless to say, the UN is slightly irked about finding out through a corporate war about 'Project 7734'...)
> 
> +The Gates of Time had been moved to Gallifrey.
> 
> +Venus has also a faction of Space Amazons (for the lack of a better term). They do covert warfare on that which they consider 'the corruption made by Men' (which is nearly everything), and escalating reports of kidnappings and crimes best left unmentioned (lest people are offended) in Venus can be traced to these women.





More later, but Venus: Our friends the Therons (administrati, yes, but the colonists seem to be 'meh' about it so far) have headaches because of this. Suicide-bomber-terrorist-group style ones (if you meant that)


...as for our outsystem friends, they-that-walk-in-the-shadows, they seem to be busy constructing a.....large....light filter to block everything *but* red light frequencies. Doesn't take much to guess where it'll be placed. But it's all just rumours, AFAIK....


----------



## Rappy

Well, the North America and Eurasia Gazetteers are completed and can be found *here*. Gungans, Jawas, Zoids, steampunk mecha, and more can all be gleaned from these pages.

Now then, in spite of my musings earlier, I'm rather tired of gazetteer collections, to be honest. Until there are enough new entries for the Solar System, Australia, Africa, and South America to prevent me from having to everything whole cloth and on my own, there will be no more collections; I will post gazetteer entries here and there, though, and continue to scheme on refurbishing my older gazetteers.

Anyway, what I can provide as far as collections go now would most likely be a bestiary, collecting things like Marco's _Tremors_-verse creature stats and Daleks, _Star Wars_-verse creatures, dinosaurs, etc. Any requests for creatures you'd personally like to see in the bestiary that aren't already in the two Gazetteer volumes put out?

Also, fair warning, I'm trying to get back into writing non-Coreline d20 materials again, so I may not be as actively seeking for the bestiary's completion as fast as I have with projects in the past.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

I think there was an entry on Australia somewhere around here (think I wrote it before or after the entry on the Tiberium War and the profile of the Brotherhood of Nod). I'll work on Costa Rica and some of the Solar System later on (currently, also working on some Warhammer 40,000 stuff to add to this setting. It's a mite hard, that, since it's a LOT of stuff on that 'verse).

As for the Star Wars Gazeteer project you had... well, it sounded cool. I mean, the Star Wars part hasn't been touched much here (aside from the articles you had written so far on Geonosis, the races and the mention of the timeline on that Galaxy (sometime before Jacen rose as a Sith, I think), there was a whole lot of nothing).


----------



## marcoasalazarm

One little addendum: for some reason, the Mediafire page is not letting me download the files.

Can you e-mail me the Gazeteers?

EDIT: Okay, never mind. I got them.


----------



## Rappy

Alright, sent.

And as I've said, I've not so much abandoned the Star Wars for Coreline stuff as much as that I will be doing a generic Star Wars d20 Modern project later in time, but will until then have databits such as the Gungans and Jawas in the North America Gazetteer.

And yeah, I know there are pieces of info here and there, but I'm still rather burned out from two gazetteers in a row, so the bestiary offer seems most likely. Although I will post some gazetteers here when my schedule permits it.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:


> I think there was an entry on Australia somewhere around here (think I wrote it before or after the entry on the Tiberium War and the profile of the Brotherhood of Nod). I'll work on Costa Rica and some of the Solar System later on (currently, also working on some Warhammer 40,000 stuff to add to this setting. It's a mite hard, that, since it's a LOT of stuff on that 'verse).
> 
> As for the Star Wars Gazeteer project you had... well, it sounded cool. I mean, the Star Wars part hasn't been touched much here (aside from the articles you had written so far on Geonosis, the races *and the mention of the timeline on that Galaxy (sometime before Jacen rose as a Sith, I think), there was a whole lot of nothing)*.





Well, it appears Marco-sensei may be wrong....At least, about that. 

History file, please, H-chan.

 Certainly.

Pre-Republic Era


Domo arigato.

 Hai. 

Clink, clack, ka-clang, IOW......there was in fact a whole lot of *something* lest you forget. 25,053 years of it. Least you can now look through...


----------



## Rappy

What are you trying to state there? I'm confused.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

Rappy said:


> What are you trying to state there? I'm confused.




Who, me? Well, Marco seemed to be making a rather mistaken assumption, and....it's kind of self-explanatory, really. *shrug*

EDIT:.....*reads Eurasia Gazetteer*.....Damm. So my home town is now generally a craphole. Good thing my current coordinates are in a discreet enough dimensional fold, assisting a certain Costa Rican with writing the annals of the fledgeling Imperium Logii et Somnium, beside which the Neo-Imperium Hominis is just a bunch of squabbling fools and idiots, then. *snickers*


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well, it was probably  the fact that I said I was a little vague about where in the timeline of the Expanded Universe the Coreline version of the SW galaxy stood and he provided the info of where it was.

Then again, your SW project is an independent project, so do not worry about that. It would be cool to see what you write up.

On a personal note, though, I'm not much of a fan of the New Jedi Order/Legacy timelines... but I guess completeness is important above all.


----------



## Rappy

Marco: While I'm still trying to figure out exactly what creatures should go in the bestiary (so far, I've got Whoniverse creatures such as your Daleks and Cybermen, plus things like Sontarans and Ice Warriors....B-movie monsters...dinosaurs and other prehistoric creatures...your Tremorsverse critters....some more kaiju...some Star Wars critters...and...erm...yeah. That's about it, so any requests are nice), I'll be posting Gazetteers, some here and there notes, that sort of stuff.

*From the Files of New York Supermax: The Lower Levels*

_"I'd stay away from the lower levels at night. Or in the day. Hell, just stay away from the lower levels *period*."_
-Unidentified New York Supermax warden

The New York Maximum Security Superhuman Containment facility (most common referred to as either NYMSS or the New York Supermax) prides itself on managing to keep some of the nastiest super-powered criminals around locked away in its state-of-the art facilities...or, at least, that's what it looks like on the surface. Dig past the sterile white walls and the force field-lined cells and one finds a completely different story in the lower levels, an area off-limits to both the public and the majority of the New York Supermax's own wardens. These abyssal reaches of the prison are filled with dirt and grime that slather brick walls and iron bars. Here, the villains that have no true powers to speak of...or at least none that require high-maintainence and the public's assured eyes resting on them...are locked away to rot in this subterranean Alternate of Arkham Asylum.

Arguably, the most powerful of these is Killer Croc, a reptilian humanoid who was first brought to the attention of the Supermax during a battle with Curt Connors (AKA "The Lizard") in the sewers of NYC. Killer Croc's raging ferocity, prodigious strength, and vicious natural weapons would have netted him a spot in the upper levels if it hadn't been for a few titanium-reinforced cells existing in the lower levels, "just in case". A smarter, more animal-shaped, and overall more egotistic Alternate of Killer Croc (from _The Batman_ cartoon series) is still at large and is presumed to be laying low in the New York sewers.

Killer Croc may be the brawn of the lower levels, but at the same time he is definitively outclassed in terms of dangerousness, rather than power, by the various brains; indeed, if you share a cell with the Riddler and his various Alternates, you'll wonder why exactly the crew of green-clad geniuses haven't escaped yet (if you ask them, they'll most likely simply state "it's more fun leaving you guessing"). The Vulture and the Rhino are the primary (and only) Marvel-verse representatives of the lower level at the current time.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Dumb question: If I went and made a write-up of SHIELD, which one do you think would be cooler to have as a chairman: Tony Stark, Nick Fury (as in the Ultimates/Live-Action, looks-like-Samuel-Jackson version), or Nick Fury (as the original comic-book version) ?

I'm partial to the Live Action version, but that is just me. So I put it to a vote.


----------



## Rappy

Live-Action Nick Fury, agreed there.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Live-Action Nick it is, then.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:


> +There is a large research station located in orbit around the Sun, the 'Robert Capa Experimental Research Station', which specializes mostly in researching Solar events (like flares) and their effects on Fictional physiologies and elements. Also has a hefty security team in case people try to steal said research-or in case things that have been thrown into the Sun decide to get out of it...
> 
> 
> +There are three Warhammer 40K 'Hive Cities' on the Sol System (actually, pretty tiny as Hive Cities go)-one on Mars, run by the Adeptus Mechanicus (which is on a secret war with a multi-corporation and nation alliance run by Squats about who will finally run things in town), one on Mercury (in orbit over the dark side), and one in Venus (dunno if it should be one iconic, like Necromunda). On the Martian Hive City, there is a pretty blooming population of Neo-Sapiens.
> 
> +A pretty small planet has appeared in an orbit directly opposite Earth. This planet is 'New Krypton', and simply has a large amount of aliens and the biggest number of Kryptonians in the Sol System, period. They have joined the UNSC charter, and the UNSC has established quite firmly that it will not take hostility TO New Krypton... or FROM New Krypton (and needless to say, the UN is slightly irked about finding out through a corporate war about 'Project 7734'...)





Well, I did say there would be more later...

Capa Station....*shivers* “Es decir cosas que los dioses ellos mismos no desean tratar… de por lo menos, no sin reserva del señor de Tiempo.” 

Mars, on the other hand.....Neosapiens? 

New Krypton.....assuming here that someone(Nakamura?)managed to screw the Zor-El thing over, maybe? (By which I do mean Spanner In The Works.....)


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Just bumping this for now.


----------



## Rappy

Sorry I haven't said much, I've been flopping between depression and working on three other d20 Modern projects I've had in my mind, but I swear I'm still working on stuff for this setting. Although perhaps some bestiary-type posts for now and a cohesive bestiary later once there's enough material would be better than waiting a long time for a bestiary. So....here we go. No stats yet, but I'll come back and add them as I get time.

*A Who's Who(niverse) Bestiary, Entry 1-Gluttons, Conquerors, and Thugs of the Rim*
The following species come from the universe of _Doctor Who_ (or, as fans called it, the 'Whoniverse'), and have made their Coreline home on the outer arms of the Milky Way Galaxy.

*Clomian*
*Universe of Origin:* _Doctor Who_
*Creature Distinction:* Extraterrestrial (near) human-shaped life-form
*Threat Level:* 6

Resembling obese, warty humanoids with sickly yellow skin, three-clawed hands, and wattle-like ornamentation on their cheeks, the Clomians are some of the most reviled species from the Whoniverse. What little is known about this enigmatic species is that, when not keeping to themselves or stuffing their faces, individuals typically strive to gather information and secrets. Clomians that are particularly gluttonous (for both sustenance and information) may leave their safeworld of Clom (found in the outer reaches of the Milky Way in the Coreline-verse) to find human colonies to prey upon. At such colonies, a disguised Clomian can gain information and food by absorbing the bodies and minds of humans into their girth; a Clomian that doesn't overeat or attract too much attention from local law enforcement agencies can rise to become a threatening figure in the criminal underworld of the Milky Way's rim worlds.



*Judoon*
*Universe of Origin:* _Doctor Who_
*Creature Distinction:* Extraterrestrial (near) beast-like humanoid
*Threat Level:* 3

The large rhinoceros-like humanoids known as the Judoon are "police-for-hire" (or, in plainer terms, mercenaries with morals) that roam across the outer reaches of the Milky Way. While notoriously hard to kill as far as "beastmen" go due to their thick hides, thicker armor (in the case of well-outfitted individuals, at least), and ability to survive in low-oxygen environments, they are generally perceived as non-threatening entities due to the fact that they are excruciatingly adherent to local laws and customs. The primary contributions the species has made to Coreline as a whole are their powerful cylindrical rocket craft and mass teleportation technologies. Due to their general trustworthiness, Judoon are also hired by nearly any law enforcement agency in the rim of the Milky Way that doesn't have a "no disintegration" policy.

*Species Traits*
*Hold Breath:* A Judoon can hold its breath for a number of minutes equal to its Constitution modifier.

*Bonus Feats:* Due to their utmost adherence to the law, Judoon gain Trustworthy as a bonus feat.

*Judoon:* CR 2; Large Monstrous Humanoid; HD 3d8+15; HP 28; Mas 18; Init +0; Spd 30 ft.; Defense 12, touch 9, flat-footed 12 (-1 size, +3 natural); BAB +3; Grap +10; Atk +5 melee (1d8+3, gore) or +2 ranged (3d8, disintegrator); Full atk +5 melee (1d8+3, gore) or +2 ranged (3d8, disintegrator); FS 10 ft. by 10 ft.; Reach 10 ft.; SQ Damage resistance 5/ballistic, darkvision 60 ft., hold breath; AL Law, employer; SV Fort +5, Ref +3, Will +3; AP 0; Rep +0; Str 16, Dex 11, Con 18, Int 11, Wis 10, Cha 7.
*Skills: *Listen +2, Pilot +2, Read/Write Judoon, Sense Motive +6, Speak Judoon, Spot +2.
*Feats: *Personal Firearms Proficiency, Toughness, Trustworthy.
*Advancement:* By character class.
*Possessions:* Disintegrator, unicom, uniform, custom-made hermetically sealed helmet.



*Sontaran*
*Universe of Origin:* _Doctor Who_
*Creature Distinction:* Extraterrestrial (near) human-shaped life-form
*Threat Level:* 4

The squat, rounded Sontarans hail from the high-gravity world of Sontar, located on the "western" (for what measure direction can be started in space) arm of the Milky Way Galaxy. The species engages in wide-scale cloning of armies to wage a seemingly endless war against several species in the same sector of the Milky Way, including two fellow Whoniverse species, the Ogrons and Rutans, and colonial Martians (of the _War of the Worlds_-verse variety). In spite of their mastery of creating "test tube armies" in a matter of minutes, the Sontarans' refusal of defeat and attempts to rule all of the western arm mean that the species, for all its mass cloning, seems to be fighting a losing battle with its own attitude.

*Species Traits*
*Acid Vulnerability (Ex):* Sontarans take 50% more damage than average from any attack that deals acid damage.

*Bonus Feats:* Sontarans gain Plentary Adaptation (High-G World), Armor Proficiency (Light), and Armor Proficiency (Medium) as bonus feats.

*Sontaran:* CR 1;  Medium-size Humanoid; HD 1d8+1; HP 5; Mas 13; Init -1; Spd 20 ft. (15 ft. in armor); Defense 15, touch 13, flat-footed 15 (-1 Dex, +2 natural, +4 armor); BAB +0; Grap +2; Atk +2 melee (1d4+2, slam) or -1 ranged (3d8, laser rifle); Full atk +2 melee (1d4+2, slam) or -1 ranged (3d8, laser rifle); FS 5 ft. by 5 ft.; Reach 5 ft.; SQ Acid vulnerability, low-light vision; AL Sontaran Battle Fleet; SV Fort +1, Ref -1, Will +2AP 0; Rep +0; Str 14, Dex 9, Con 13, Int 12, Wis 14, Cha 6.
*Skills: *Concentration +4, Knowledge (Earth and Life Science) +5, Knowledge (Tactics) +5, Read/Write Sontaran (or one local language), Sense Motive +3, Speak Sontaran (or one local language).
*Feats:* Armor Proficiency (Light, Medium), Endurance, Planetary Adaptation (High-G World).
*Advancement:* By character class.
*Possessions: *Laser rifle, medium combat armor, unicom.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

Rappy said:


> Sorry I haven't said much, I've been flopping between depression and working on three other d20 Modern projects I've had in my mind, but I swear I'm still working on stuff for this setting. Although perhaps some bestiary-type posts for now and a cohesive bestiary later once there's enough material would be better than waiting a long time for a bestiary. So....here we go. No stats yet, but I'll come back and add them as I get time.
> 
> *A Who's Who(niverse) Bestiary, Entry 1-Gluttons, Conquerers, and Thugs of the Rim*
> The following species come from the universe of _Doctor Who_ (or, as fans called it, the 'Whoniverse'), and have made their Coreline home on the outer arms of the Milky Way Galaxy.
> 
> *Clomian*
> *Universe of Origin:* _Doctor Who_
> *Creature Distinction:* Extraterrestrial human-shaped lifeform
> *Threat Level:* Deemed a High Hazard threat on planets with corporeal, carbon-based lifeforms
> 
> Resembling obese, warty humanoids with sickly yellow skin, three-clawed hands, and wattle-like ornamentation on their cheeks, the Clomians are some of the most reviled species from the Whoniverse. What little is known about this enigmatic species is that, when not keeping to themselves or stuffing their faces, individuals typically strive to gather information and secrets. Clomians that are particularly gluttonous (for both sustenance and information) may leave their safeworld of Clom (found in the outer reaches of the Milky Way in the Coreline-verse) to find human colonies to prey upon. At such colonies, a disguised Clomian can gain information and food by absorbing the bodies and minds of humans into their girth; a Clomian that doesn't overeat or attract too much attention from local law enforcement agencies can rise to become a threatening figure in the criminal underworld of the Milky Way's rim worlds.
> 
> 
> 
> *Judoon*
> *Universe of Origin:* _Doctor Who_
> *Creature Distinction:* Extraterrestrial beast-like humanoid
> *Threat Level:* Deemed a Low-Threat Category species due to their extreme adherence to the law
> 
> The large rhinoceros-like humanoids known as the Judoon are "police-for-hire" (or, in plainer terms, mercenaries with morals) that roam across the outer reaches of the Milky Way. While notoriously hard to kill as far as "beastmen" go due to their thick hides, thicker armor, and ability to survive in low-oxygen environments, they are generally perceived as non-threatening entities due to the fact that they are excrutiatingly adherent to local laws and customs. The primary contributions the species has made to Coreline as a whole are their powerful cylindrical rocket craft and mass teleportation technologies. Due to their general trustworthyness, Judoon are also hired by nearly any law enforcement agency in the rim of the Milky Way that doesn't have a "no disintegrations" policy.
> 
> 
> 
> *Sontaran*
> *Universe of Origin:* _Doctor Who_
> *Creature Distinction:* Extraterrestrial human-shaped lifeform
> *Threat Level:* Deemed a Mid-Level Threat Category species due to their militaristic but ultimately self-defeating nature
> 
> The squat, rounded Sontarans hail from the high-gravity world of Sontar, located on the "western" (for what measure direction can be started in space) arm of the Milky Way Galaxy. The species engages in wide-scale cloning of armies to wage a seemingly endless war against several species in the same sector of the Milky Way, including two fellow Whoniverse species, the Ogrons and Rutans, and colonial Martians (of the _War of the Worlds_-verse variety). In spite of their mastery of creating "test tube armies" in a matter of minutes, the Sontarans' refusal of defeat and attempts to rule all of the western arm mean that the species, for all its mass cloning, seems to be fighting a losing battle with its own attitude.




All I can say so far, regarding the Sontarans at least......It wouldn't be too unreasonable to assume that there is cause for much amusement on Kamino, yes? I mean, obviously they'd find it funny....the antics of 'second-class idiots' at best.


----------



## BigBang

Wow! I found out about CORELINE over on deviantart, I was looking for ideas for a jet i was desgining and found some of Gideion's work and got warped up in that and ive been trying to read Marco's work but its hard when work and life get crazy ya know? Any way Im working on a short one off (maybe well see where it goes for a contest Gidieon is having) although it will be my first fic so I have know idea how its gonna be, I just wanted to drop by and say this is one crazy universe that you created and I love it!


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well.... thanks for the good review.


----------



## Rappy

The Judoon now have stats up. That's one down out of that entry, two to go.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Those are some pretty impressive stats.


----------



## Dex

How can I help?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

By taking any show you like and tosing it into the rink to see how we can add it to this cozy little madhouse (stats would be good, as well).


----------



## Rappy

Sontaran stats are up. The Clomians are giving me a little trouble, as I'm not quite sure how to translate their absorption powers into game rules just yet. Anyway, here is the system I'm going to be using for these bestiaries:

*Creature Distinction*
Creature Distinction lists creatures by two methods, origin and physical description. While no two individuals reach a concensus on the terminology of physical descriptions, the agreed upon origins reflect the creature's place in the universe (although it is possible, and even likely, that they have spread to or were dropped on Earth as well), and are as follows:

*Extraplanar:* Creatures from a specific dimension other than ours. Examples include Digimon and NetNavis.
*Extraterrestrial (Near):* Any creature native to the Milky Way Galaxy, but not to Earth. Examples include Martians and Sontarans.
*Extraterrestrial (Far):* Denizens of galaxies outside of the Milky Way, such as the _Star Wars_ galaxy. Examples include Wookiees, Zoidians, and Hollows.
*Extratemporal:*Creatures from Real prehistory and history that have been revived by the CLULESS event. Examples include dinosaurs, mammoths, and Neanderthals.
*Natural (Arcane):* Living creatures of Earth with supernatural connections. Examples include dragons, feykind, and dwarves.
*Natural (Other):* Anything that is from Earth but doesn't fit another category, considered by some xenobiologists to be a poor choice in "dump terms". Examples include graboids and mutants.
*Technological:* Cyborgs, robots, and other artificial lifeforms.
*Unliving:* Earthly beings that have left the living, but not their land. Examples include zombies, Plagas-infected creatures, and vampires.

*Threat Level*
The following threat levels were designed by Coreline officials to keep track of potential hazards by category.

*Threat Level 1-3 (Low Threat): *Creatures with a low threat level are either somewhat strong but not of immediate danger to humans out of nature or methodology, harmless without training (A.K.A. class levels) or simply weak. Examples include elves, dogs, and Judoon.
*Threat Level 4 (Threatening but Restrained):* These creatures would be Mid-Level Threats if it were not for some innate flaw in their methodology or design, as well as strong Real creatures. Examples include Sontarans (due to their preference of death in battle over retreat or surrender), _War of the Worlds_-verse Martians (who have frightening technology but are amazingly susceptible to disease and poisons), and elephants.
*Threat Level 5-7 (Mid-Level Threat):* Creatures that, through dangerous technology, powerful numbers and tactics, or sheer brute force, are innately hazardous to Reals. They are not, however, on the same threat level as certain creatures that easily overshadow even their fellow Fictions. Examples include Cybermen and "typical" giants.
*Threat Level 8 (City Sweepers):* Creatures that are intensely hazardous to an area anyhwere from the size of a city to a small state. Examples include Daleks, graboids, and the _Megaprimatus kong_ species.
*Threat Level 9 (Continent Busters):* Creatures of such power that they can threaten entire continents if they are left unchecked. Examples include most daikaiju and Saiyans. 
*Threat Level 10 (Planet Destroyers):* Ultimate threats that pose hazardous to all life on multiple continents, or even an entire planet. Examples include King Ghidorah and Galactus.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

I think there is one Level left untouched, one that is, quite creepily, the biggest-as-heck threat there is, but so far unknown of its appropiate usage since the few examples running through Coreline (and that have not been terminated on sight) are showing some kind of restraint (be it being kept out of the loop, CLULESS sawing off their potential power, or appropiate contermeasures (like the above-mentioned termination on sight) have been taken).

*THREAT LEVEL 11-12: GALAXY/UNIVERSE DESTROYERS:* Exactly what it says on the tin. Threats that wipe out entire *galaxies* and *universes* off the map. Threats that all the other Levels of Threat would actually unite to destroy-if they get lucky enough to win.
Examples include reality warpers like Haruhi Suzumiya and Anthony Fremont, several versions of the Gurren-Dan (which have mecha that can *step on galaxies*, as well as the infamous 'Spiral Nemesis Scenario' ) and the Anti-Spiral Group, the Anti-Life Equation, Krona (at full power), the C'Tan (and, arguably, the Old Chaos Gods and the Neo-Chaos), et al.

While we're at it... where would Cthulhu be, then? On Level 10?


----------



## Rappy

I'd say Cthulhu is a 10. He's never really been shown to aspire to conquer the universe, has he?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Rappy said:


> I'd say Cthulhu is a 10. He's never really been shown to aspire to conquer the universe, has he?




Truly, is more like eat anything in it he can get his hands on. Conquer would be more the King In Yellow's thing...


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:


> Truly, is more like eat anything in it he can get his hands on. Conquer would be more the King In Yellow's thing...




_Rey en Amarillo_.......methinks that particular Aldebaranian planet is a glassland by now, anyway.  *shrug* * "Destroying his physical form does not destroy him permanently, but destroying the City and the Lake, if it could be done, would achieve that goal." *


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Aquarius Alodar said:


> _Rey en Amarillo_.......methinks that particular Aldebaranian planet is a glassland by now, anyway.  *shrug* * "Destroying his physical form does not destroy him permanently, but destroying the City and the Lake, if it could be done, would achieve that goal." *




Blowing all of that up? Two words: Good Luck (because, y'know, it's a Lovecraftian Abomination we're talking about. Even if *you win*, you'll *need it*).


----------



## Rappy

Hey, something from me that isn't a gazetteer or a monster entry! Surprised, huh? Note that this is definitely a work in progress.

*Wand Wizard*
In a world of alchemists, mages, and priests, the wand wizard manages to stand out due to their quirky way of harnessing magic. Rather than having their innate magic spring forth from their hands or their heads, they must channel their powers through a focus: specifically, a wand. This advanced class reflects spellcasters of the _Harry Potter_-verse and other such wand-based magic users.


*Requirements*
To qualify to become a Wand Wizard, a character must fulfill the following criteria.

*Skills:* Concentration 6 ranks, Knowledge (Arcane Lore) 6 ranks


*Class Information*
The following information pertains to the Wand Wizard advanced class.

*Hit Die*
The Wand Wizard gains 1d6 hit points per level. The character’s Constitution modifier applies.

*Action Points*
The Wand Wizard gains a number of action points equal to 6 + one-half her character level, rounded down, every time she attains a new level in this class.

*Class Skills*
The Mage’s class skills are as follows.

Bluff (Cha), Concentration (Con), Craft (Chemical) (Int), Craft (Pharmaceutical) (Int), Craft (Structural) (Int), Craft (Visual Arts) (Int), Craft (Writing) (Int), Decipher Script (Int), Knowledge (Arcane Lore, Current Events, History) (Int), Listen (Wis), Read/Write Language (none), Research (Int), Speak Language (none), Spellcraft (Int), Spot (Wis), Use Magical Device (Int).
*Skill Points at Each Level:* 6 + Int modifier.







*Class Features*
All of the following features pertain to the Wand Wizard advanced class. 

*Arcane Skills*
At 1st level, the Wand Wizard gains the Arcane Skills feat, granting access to the following skills: Spellcraft, Use Magic Device, and the arcane functions of Concentration and Craft (Chemical).

*Wandcraft*
The Wand Wizard gains the ability to craft a special wand utilized to channel their magic. They cannot cast any spells known without this wand. A Wand Wizard's wand is a magic item with a caster level equal to the Wand Wizard's class level, and contains a number of charges equal to their class level plus their Intelligence modifier. These charges must be "loaded" with uses of the Wand Wizard's known spells. A use of a 0- or 1st-level spell costs 2 charges, a use of a 2nd-level spell costs 4 charges, a use of a 3rd-level spell costs 6 charges, the use of a 4th-level spell costs 8 charges, and the use of a  5th-level spell costs 10 charges. A wand that has used up all of its charges regains them at a rate of 2 charges per hour of rest. 

*Wand Recharge*
Due to the hazardous nature of combat, Wand Wizards learn to recharge their wand on the fly. Starting at 2nd level, a Wand Wizard can instantly restore up to 5 charges of their wand as a full-round action once per day. At 5th level, this increases to a recharge of 10 points, and again to 15 points at 8th level.

*Bonus Feat*
At 3rd, 6th, and 9th levels, the Wand Wizard gains a bonus feat. The Wand Wizard must meet all of the prerequisites of the feat, and the feat must be taken from the following list.
Blind-Fight, Combat Expertise, Dead Aim, Defensive Martial Arts, Dodge, Elusive Target, Far Shot, Fleet of Foot, Improved Disarm, Mobility, Point Blank Shot, Precise Strike, Run, Supernatural Strike.

*Deft Wand*
Sometimes, it's best to be the first on the draw. As such, by 7th level, the Wand Wizard gains the ability to draw their wand from wherever they've concealed it as a free round action.

*Wand Supercharge*
At 10th level, the Wand Wizard has gained the ability to put their wand on "overdrive" and produce powers beyond the norm. Once per day, the Wand Wizard may expend all charges of their wand to cast a single incantation, rather than a spell, in a single concentrated burst of arcane energies. A specific incantation is tied to each wand the Wand Wizard crafts, similar to unique spells.


----------



## Rappy

The Wand Wizard has been updated. Feel free to tell me if I'm making it overly complex, what you'd do differently, etc. 

Same thing for the following _Star Wars_ NPC (oh yes, I'm back to _Star Wars_ again); I just went with my gut instinct for the most part, so you can feel free to disagree and tell me what you would do differently.


*Han Solo*
Famous as both a rogue and a hero of the Rebellion and various other wars, Han Solo has made a name for himself in Coreline as somewhat of a celebrity amongst certain Coreliners and a (rather hesitantly) retired veteran. When danger rears its ugly head in the Star Wars galaxy, however, you can expect this famous former smuggler and pilot to be somewhere in the thick of it.

*Han Solo (Human Charismatic Hero 3/Fast Hero 2/Swindler 3/Dogfighter 6):*  CR 14; Medium-size humanoid; HD 3d6+3 plus 2d8+2 plus 3d6+3 plus 6d8+6; HP 72; Mas 13; Init +3; Spd 30 ft; Defense 22, touch 22, flatfooted 19 (+0 size, +3 Dex, +9 class); BAB +8; Grap +9; Atk +11 melee (1d6+1/19-20, combat knife) or +11 ranged (2d8, blaster pistol); Full Atk +11/+6/+1 melee (1d6+1/19-20, combat knife) or +11/+6/+1 ranged (2d8, blaster pistol); FS 5 ft by 5 ft; Reach 5 ft; SQ Cheat fate, defender of the universe, shake, rattle, and roll 1/day, thousand faces, to the max; AL Galactic Alliance of Free Planets; SV Fort +6, Ref +14, Will +7; AP 7; Rep +8; Str 13, Dex 16, Con 13, Int 15, Wis 12, Cha 17.
*Occupation:* Criminal (Gamble, Sleight of Hand).
*Skills:* Bluff +15, Computer Use +12, Diplomacy +7, Disguise +9, Escape Artist +9, Gamble +15, Gather Information +9, Intimidate +7, Knowledge (Business) +12, Knowledge (Current Events) +12, Knowledge (Streetwise) +12, Navigate +12, Pilot +19, Profession (Smuggler) +7, Read/Write English, Read/Write Huttese, Sleight of Hand +19, Speak English, Speak Huttese, Speak Shyriiwook (understand only).
*Feats:* Deceptive, Dodge, Far Shot, Jack of all Trades, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Point Blank Shot, Quick Draw, Renown, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Starship Dodge, Starship Gunnery, Starship Mobility, Starship Operations (Ultralight), Weapon Finesse (Combat Knife).
*Talents (Charismatic Hero):* Charm, Fast-Talk.
*Talents (Fast Hero):* Evasion.
*Possessions:* Blaster pistol, combat knife, Corellian uniform, _Millennium Falcon_ (customized YT-1300*), unicom.
*Standard Corellian Engineering Corporation YT-1300 Light Freighters use the stats of a Fast Freighter; the _Millennium Falcon_ is, obviously, a rather kitted-out model.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

I love those stats. For the Wand Wizard... better to see what you finally make before making any comments. I would just go and make Avada Kedabra VERY frekin' expensive, though (because it is a gamebreaker, hands down. It's 'die now, no save allowed' ).


----------



## Rappy

Welp, the Wand Wizard is done now. I'm a bit busy with my other projects at the moment, but my next planned entry in this thread will be a new Gazetteer entry after a while of their absence.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

Rappy said:


> Same thing for the following _Star Wars_ NPC (oh yes, I'm back to _Star Wars_ again); I just went with my gut instinct for the most part, so you can feel free to disagree and tell me what you would do differently.
> 
> 
> *Han Solo*
> Famous as both a rogue and a hero of the Rebellion and various other wars, Han Solo has made a name for himself in Coreline as somewhat of a celebrity amongst certain Coreliners and a (rather hesitantly) retired veteran. When danger rears its ugly head in the Star Wars galaxy, however, you can expect this famous former smuggler and pilot to be somewhere in the thick of it.
> 
> *Han Solo (Human Charismatic Hero 3/Fast Hero 2/Swindler 3/Dogfighter 6):*  CR 14; Medium-size humanoid; HD 3d6+3 plus 2d8+2 plus 3d6+3 plus 6d8+6; HP 72; Mas 13; Init +3; Spd 30 ft; Defense 22, touch 22, flatfooted 19 (+0 size, +3 Dex, +9 class); BAB +8; Grap +9; Atk +11 melee (1d6+1/19-20, combat knife) or +11 ranged (2d8, blaster pistol); Full Atk +11/+6/+1 melee (1d6+1/19-20, combat knife) or +11/+6/+1 ranged (2d8, blaster pistol); FS 5 ft by 5 ft; Reach 5 ft; SQ Cheat fate, defender of the universe, shake, rattle, and roll 1/day, thousand faces, to the max; AL Galactic Alliance of Free Planets; SV Fort +6, Ref +14, Will +7; AP 7; Rep +8; Str 13, Dex 16, Con 13, Int 15, Wis 12, Cha 17.
> *Occupation:* Criminal (Gamble, Sleight of Hand).
> *Skills:* Bluff +15, Computer Use +12, Diplomacy +7, Disguise +9, Escape Artist +9, Gamble +15, Gather Information +9, Intimidate +7, Knowledge (Business) +12, Knowledge (Current Events) +12, Knowledge (Streetwise) +12, Navigate +12, Pilot +19, Profession (Smuggler) +7, Read/Write English, Read/Write Huttese, Sleight of Hand +19, Speak English, Speak Huttese, Speak Shyriiwook (understand only).
> *Feats:* Deceptive, Dodge, Far Shot, Jack of all Trades, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Point Blank Shot, Quick Draw, Renown, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Starship Dodge, Starship Gunnery, Starship Mobility, Starship Operations (Ultralight), Weapon Finesse (Combat Knife).
> *Talents (Charismatic Hero):* Charm, Fast-Talk.
> *Talents (Fast Hero):* Evasion.
> *Possessions:* Blaster pistol, combat knife, Corellian uniform, _Millennium Falcon_ (customized YT-1300*), unicom.
> *Standard Corellian Engineering Corporation YT-1300 Light Freighters use the stats of a Fast Freighter; the _Millennium Falcon_ is, obviously, a rather kitted-out model.




"Kitted-out" is something of an understatement....as you'll see  here.... Also, Shyriiwook is not _that_ difficult....equivalent to Terran French or Spanish, maybe. The two other languages, however....


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Just bumping this. I´m gonna use Solo´s stats soon on a campaign, and I think they´re awesome.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Just a request for help (a mite of it).

I have recently thought about adding Uplifted Animals to this setting (you know, as in the Uplift Trilogy, Eclipse Phase, Transhuman Space, et al). I dunno if to go with a singular write-up for evry race, or to make a Templace to slap on whichever animal you wanna Uplift (it's not much about quickness, but practicality. Sure, an Uplifted dolphin and an Uplifted crow are smart enough to interact with a human being and handle equipment that has been modified, but they do have some differences).


----------



## jefgorbach

marcoasalazarm said:


> Just a request for help (a mite of it).
> 
> I have recently thought about adding Uplifted Animals to this setting (you know, as in the Uplift Trilogy, Eclipse Phase, Transhuman Space, et al). I dunno if to go with a singular write-up for evry race, or to make a Templace to slap on whichever animal you wanna Uplift (it's not much about quickness, but practicality. Sure, an Uplifted dolphin and an Uplifted crow are smart enough to interact with a human being and handle equipment that has been modified, but they do have some differences).





I could be mistaken, but it seems Coreline generally follows the D&D v3.x / Pathfinder rules in which case the Awaken spell should suffice for the Uplift to sentience, so all you'd really need would be a feat/spell (such as Teratism I,II,III from Dragon #237) to make any desired physical alterations such as bipedal stance, opposable thumbs, etc.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

jefgorbach said:


> I could be mistaken, but it seems Coreline generally follows the D&D v3.x / Pathfinder rules in which case the Awaken spell should suffice for the Uplift to sentience, so all you'd really need would be a feat/spell (such as Teratism I,II,III from Dragon #237) to make any desired physical alterations such as bipedal stance, opposable thumbs, etc.




Haven't heard of those spells before (then again, I didn't followed Dragon Magazine closely). Could you E-Mail me the information?


----------



## Rappy

Sorry to say, no new ideas have been coming to me as far as Coreline goes lately, and life and my other d20 projects have been hectic. But I'm planning on revitalizing and restructuring an idea from not too long ago that should hopefully make up for the lack of my posting in this thread.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Okay, then. Not a problem. We can wait.

Currently, I was trying to see how to write a short infopack for the Sol System.

As well, an idea....

-Armacham Corporation is a located in the 'Tornado Alley' (to be more specific, Sioux Falls, South Dakota), which specializes in the research and development of advanced weapons technology. Insofar, they have been able to produce pretty impressive advanced weapons (including powered armor, particle weaponry, man-portable 'Nail Guns' and Anime-Style Mecha (Evangelion/Gundam/Arm Slave) Useable Bolters, among others). But its attempts at creating super-soldiers (which include psionically-capable soldiers, clones and such) have had.... a LOT to be desired, to say the least.
Their secret agenda is to become one of the top weapons companies of Coreline, by eliminating the competition... or at least create some good super Soldier projects that do NOT go on a homicidal rampage and give them bad PR (which is hard. Alma is still haunting them, in more ways than one...)


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Reading a Neon Genesis Evangelion story called 'Nobody Dies', I had an idea:

A WH40k-style cult for the 'Boom God'. This God, born from a barely-known and highly-mutated Internet Meme, is pretty much dakka in the flesh: it is not Order or Chaos, and yet *both* sides worship it every time somebody opens fire with a gun or makes something blow up sky-high.

It manifests (when it has manifested) as a huge, *HUGE* version of Evangelion Provisional Unit-05 ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evangelion_(mecha) ), with LOTS of guns all over its superstructure... with the voice of Peter Cullen.

It likes to say things that are part Optimus Prime, part Liberty Prime, and part Kamina.

As for the followers of the Cult of the Boom God... these guys like Dakka so much that even ORKS get nervous.


----------



## Gideon020

Marco made mention that he canned his old writeup of Los Angeles for  mine and I know some of you want some details; or at least can't be  bothered going to deviantart to see what I wrote up.

Here's a little something to give you an idea on what Los Angeles is  like in Coreline today.

*A Basic Guide to Los Angeles*

*1. Operation Winback
* 
Operation Winback was a major undertaking during the 23 Hours performed  by the LAPD, LA Fire Department, LA EMTs and pockets of abandoned US  military forces ranging from Delta Force to National Guardsmen.

Over the course of the 23 Hours and beyond it the LAPD led a massive  ground war and recruited anyone who could wield a gun or drive a  vehicle, from gang members all the way to Fictions who wanted to help  put an end to the rampages, lock down Los Angeles block by block and  establish safe zones for refugees to be evacuated or receive medical  treatment, food and water. Often these safe zones would be within a  literal stone's throw from the fighting.

Thousands died and after law and order was restored a marble monument  was built on the sight of the worst fighting to honor the sacrifices  made.

This is Operation Winback, and it is a point of pride and honor to an LA  citizen. Mock it at your peril.

*2. Zero Tolerance*

Zero Tolerance is the name for Special Mandate 12, a controversial  document allowing the Los Angeles Police Department the power of summary  unilateral usage of lethal force. It gives the LAPD similar right to  the likes of Judge Dredd to use their own authority to engage with  lethal force and perform a summary execution of criminals.

The mandate was put out for civil input and was modified and in some  cases completely rewritten at least twelve times before the version in  use by the LAPD came to be approved by the public and the reconstituted  Mayor's office.

The change to LA's criminal scene was striking; as officers took to  simply removing the problem rather than arresting criminals, crime rates  plummeted as the criminals rushed to adapt to an LAPD that was not  afraid to kill and was wielding military-grade weapons.

Public support was also extremely high and some gangs chose to  collaborate rather than be executed.

Eventually a prison would be built for those who were decided to be  better off jailed than dead. But that's a different story.

*3. The Silence*

Soon after LA was free and clear, they looked out at the rest of America  and what they saw did not impress them. Regular police often  overwhelmed by Fiction rampages and newly appeared Pre-Vanishing human  terrorists, the military rendered impotent against magic and  super-technology and a government that was bending over backwards to let  mega-corps like Genom and Stingray Industries essentially run roughshod  over the nation.

LA went silent almost immediately and looked inwards, studying the  technology and materials, investigating the properties of Fictions when  compared to humans, anything that would prevent them existing as another  battered and partially decayed ruin.

They searched with increasing desperation, the Fictions in particular  fearing pogroms and witch-hunts if they didn't try to pull their weight,  until a military dive team found it.

Its name was Antaeus, it was the last of the Adaptive Battlecruisers  built by a fictional Earth that had given war up. It was still able to  float and its nanotech-based Creation Reactor was still operational. The  ship was immediately dragged into a drydock and the Reactor studied and  in that moment, Los Angeles found its answer.

Over several years LA remained silent even as it began to build outwards  at a staggering rate. With the chaos of those early days it was  pitifully easy for rail lines to be commandeered, counties and  territories to be claimed, cities to be absorbed. By the end of it, Los  Angeles had expanded outwards to claim a large chunk of neighbouring  Nevada and had set the outer limits of its expansion as far north as  Fresno, and as far south as San Diego.

Many things happened during this time; riots, famine, diplomacy and  negotiations, new laws and evolutions took place and LA began to grow  stronger. People desperate for civilization took the sight of LA's  massive super-expansion as a sign of progress and flocked to the city.

LA seemed to be on the right track to crawling out of the rut that the  rest of the United States and parts of the world seemed doomed to remain  in.

*4. Death From Above and the end of the Silence*

When you mention 'Death From Above' most people would think of flyers  and snipers in tall buildings. In LA, it means the day that the Cylons  dropped nukes and asteroids on them and jolted LA out of its  reconstructionist navel gazing.

No-one knows why the Cylons targetted LA, no-one knows how many died  during that event since LA remained and still remains, stubbornly silent  about casualties. What people do know is that the Cylons hit LA three  times and every time it rebuilt stronger than ever.

And then they remember the sight of a particle beam without warning  wiping out three-quarters of the Cylon fleet, numerous others who had  been trying to stop a fourth attack, and carving a molten scar across  the surface of Mars.

That was the first firing of the Los Angeles Defense Towers and soon  after that people stayed away from LA's skies, not wanting to get  vaporized.

But this was just the overt sign that something was changing inside the  city. Secret missions were undertaken by the city, performed by LAPD  SWAT and a newly raised cadre of people known as the Special Police  Taskforce, the predecessors of the infamous Special Investigations Unit,  to various places across the world.

A supposedly abandoned base in Kazahkstan is raided and destroyed by a  low-yield nuclear device, the government blames fundamentalists to hide  the LAPD operatives returning with the formula for the Pariah Toxin in  their hands.

A remote region of China is reduced to a molten wasteland and blamed as a  tectonic anomaly. The location is also coincedentally the location of  the newly arrived Jusenkyo Springs.

A mysterious military force recovers the contents of a crashed military  cargo plane in Okinawa on behalf of the Russian government.

German forces receive crucial intelligence that allows them to enforce a  much harsher border protection detail against Amestris smugglers.

Oman, the UAE and Kuwait receive designs for cheap, efficient fusion  systems in exchange for a covert military alliance.

But most important was an operation to the city of Worcestor, where the  main CLULESS anomaly was. LAPD records concerning this operation were to  be hidden under the strictest security codes even as the lone survivor,  then Captain Hild Morisato, returned in a state of severe mental  distress and badly wounded.

After this, the LAPD hijacked the ARMD platform known as the 'Eagle',  killing all on board and officially opening up to the outside world.

*5. The Golden Bullet*

People have been trying to weaponize the Pariah Gene, that gene that  allows a normal person to shut down the powers and superhuman abilities  of Fictions and certain types of technology used by Fictions.

Los Angeles suceeded. The Pariah Toxin was stolen from a cult in  Kazakhstan and the formula gave LA scientists the information they  needed to create the Pariah-Gene artificially, but there was no way to  project the Pariah field beyond the person.

Finally, the artificial gene was incredibly toxic, meaning that it was  impossible to use it for gene-treatments.

Eventually someone combined the toxin with a special nano-chain delivery  system modelled after the nematocysts of jellyfish, allowing the toxin  to be safely deployed by delivering it as a gel-round.

The round, fitted with a mono-edged safety cutting head, would penetrate  armour and clothing and splatter against skin, allowing the nano-chains  to fire and deliver their payload of Pariah Toxin, which would use  blood cells to multiply and poison the rest of the body, eventually  creating an internalized Pariah field, shutting down a person's  abilities and rendering them vulnerable to ordinary weapons.

The system also had the advantage of being completely undetectable to  systems designed to detect Pariah-gene usage, and the toxin burnt out  upon death, leaving no traces of its presence.

It was perfect for the LAPD and its newly formed Office of Special  Police Services, in particular the Special Investigations Unit.

*6. The Special Investigations Unit*

The Special Investigations Unit or SIU are the black office of the  Office of Special Police Services, also known as the OSPS; the de-facto  intelligence beaureu of the LAPD formed soon after the Silence ended.

The OSPS is the brain-child of Jonathon Grey, who in turn was its first  Chief of Special Police Services before he was replaced by Hild  Morisato, who rose to power by backing the formation of the Special  Investigations Unit as a go-anywhere, do-anything task force that would  strike quickly and violently against LA's enemies while disguising  themselves as member of various agencies to conceal their true  allegiance.

The SIU was approved and from the start they proved their worth a  hundred-fold as with the backing of the OSPS they were able to operate  in complete invisibility. INTERPOL and the F-SWTI could not trace them,  many state intelligence agencies had no idea they were being used to  conceal LA operations, and terror cells feared them as their leaders  were tracked and hunted down.

The SIU quickly gained a reputation as a group of shadowy trenchcoat  wearing people who would appear out of nowhere and then vanish back into  oblivion. Various implants and transponders, ensured that their bodies  and equipment couldn't be recovered and eventually they became one of  the many boogymen of the underworld.

The SIU number 100 active field agents divided into 20 teams of five  agents who are commanded by the Agent-Commander and Agent-Lieutenant.  They maintain at least 3000 trainees who do most of the day-to-day  operations inside LA. They have a fraternal culture, referring to each  other as brothers and sisters in arms with the Commander and Lieutenant  given the highest levels of respect and obedience.

Ranking goes as follows:

-Recruit: SIU recruits are put through a brutal training course. A  training class of a thousand recruits can often expect to see 90-92  percent casualties.

-Trainee Agent: At this rank the agent operates solely in Los Angeles,  acting in a role similar to the FBI, and also deals with the day to day  running of the organization under the watchful eye of an  Agent-Inspector.

-Rookie Agent: The Rookie is the first step into the outside world and  the deeper traditions of the SIU. Here the Rookie is introduced to areas  such as the Agent Memorial and briefed on Agent code of conduct and  basic operating procedures as well as provided a basic field manual.  Training with the standard-issue 14mm Desert Eagle takes place here.

-Field Agent: Field Agents are the backbone of SIU operations and are  overseen by Senior Agents or the Agent-Commander and Lieutenant. Field  Agents are where the black leather trenchcoats, specially modified with  ballistic gel, MDC plating, numerous pockets and holsters and a plush  velvet lining, are first seen. Each hand-made trenchcoat is comparable  to high-level military armour, capable of resisting extreme punishment,  and is the main symbol of the SIU, a sign that you have finally been  accepted into their ranks.

-Senior Field Agent: This is typically the highest rank most agents will  attain since the offices of Agent-Commander and Agent-Lieutenant are  often for life and require the Chief of Special Police Service and Chief  of Police to approve any replacement. Senior Agents are highly skilled  and their long years of fighting horrific opposition and pulling off  impossible missions makes them incredibly deadly.

-Agent Lieutenant: Currently held by Anko Mitarashi-Harding, the  Agent-Lieutenant is the traditional partner of the Agent-Commander  during missions. Often incredibly skilled, experienced and usually  possessing abilities gained from long years of operations, the  Agent-Lieutenant is often compared to a force of nature when forced to  go all out.

-Agent Commander: Currently held by Deunan Knute-Worth, the  Agent-Commander is the deadliest operative in the SIU. Able to perform  any mission that would require a team of agents single-handedly, the  Agent-Commander is typically paired with the Agent-Lieutenant for backup  since the Lieutenant is often the only person who can keep up with  them. The Agent-Commander is a relentless opponent, brutal and cunning,  and utterly unflappable in the face of opposition and can often be  impossible to defeat, let alone kill, in combat.
*
7. GM Ideas*

-SIU agents are high-level opponents and when not following the agenda  of LA can often be found following the agenda of the Agent-Commander or  Chief of Special Police Services. Use this as a means to introduce new  twists in your campaign.

-SIU agents can call upon the full resources of not only the LAPD but  also the Los Angeles National Guard; the city's self-contained army,  navy and air force. This means that not only do SIU agents have access  to toys and gear that most PC's would drool at, but they can call in  support that the PC's will have a difficult time matching.

-Los Angeles produces 80 percent of MDC materials on Coreline thanks to  sabotage, trans-dimensional mining, and other often illegal business  methods, which means that SIU agents have unlimited access to these  deadly resources. 
As a rule of thumb, double or even triple the damage an SIU agent's  weapon can deal to a PC and cut any damage the agent receives in half or  by three-quarters depending on levels. You can beat an SIU agent, but  make such fights one where you need some brains alongside the guns.

-If you have to have your PC's encounter the Agent-Lieutenant and  Agent-Commander, give them the chance to split the two up. Alone the  Lieutenant and Commander can be beaten with some hard work and quick  thinking, but if they stick together then any PC's who try to take them  on are as good as dead; years of impossible black-operations together  have made these two far superior to any PC party.
When fighting the Agent-Lieutenant and Agent-Commander together, any  feats that one possesses can also be performed by the other and  depending on the level of the PC's the base stats of the two will often  be 12-14 or as high as 18 across the board.

If your PCs want to go to LA, either as part of their investigations or  just because they think it will open new paths to the end of the  campaign, here's some quick pointers:
-LA is a cashless society, everything is done with the CityCard or in  the visitor's case the PassCard.
-LA is two cities in one. On the surface you have kilometers of utopian  arcologies, the Los Angeles Border Wall, LAX International Spaceport,  and the imposing LA Defence Towers. Underneath is an upside-down  geo-front style cityscape that is firmly in the grips of cyberpunk  dystopia. If you want to have an adventure in LA, the second LA is where  you want to go.
-If you have the money, you can buy it. Weapons, vehicles and equipment  that would be illegal or otherwise very difficult to acquire are often  sold openly in LA so there are no DC modifiers or checks to get your  hands on something special.
The only exception is Pariah Toxin ammo, which is only handled by the  LAPD and LA National Guard. If you could secure a supply of this ammo,  you could set your own prices and live like a king off the profits. That  is if the LAPD doesn't hunt you down and kill you first.
-The LAPD is the law here. LAPD propaganda is everywhere and the cops  are well-armed and often willing to put you down rather than slap the  cuffs on you. The National Guard are worse, because they like to shoot  to wound so that they can 'interrogate' you later.
-DO NOT, I REPEAT DO NOT TRY AND GO TO THE ISLAND!!!


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Gideon020 said:


> -DO NOT, I REPEAT DO NOT TRY AND GO TO THE ISLAND!!!




To add on that: 'The Island' is an artificial island on L.A. Harbor, a penitentiary run by an alternate version of AM (that would be the A.I. from 'I Have No Mouth And I Must Scream'-it even has the voice of its 'creator', Harlan Ellison). People sent there are (supposedly) in cryo-suspension for the remainder of their sentences.

The ones who get out have become such headcases that they get commited in insane asylums, commit suicide, or are thoroughly mind-wiped of anything that happened during their stay on The Island (and more often than not into a complete mental clean slate and/or vegeative state). It is not known what kind of 'games' AM runs with them... but 'games' he plays, for it is the only thing he must be doing.

'See You On The Island!', then, is one of the ultimate insults you can say in Los Angeles, for NOBODY wants to be 'supervised' by AM.

(As well, I was thinking (and needed help, whichever way I go) about adding a 'mindwiped' Profession or Template (whichever would be more easy) to this thing. You know, for girls like Kirika Yuumura or guys who get out of The Island.

The Profession of Template would of course allow for you to freely choose stuff (within GM permission) and then drop it (either permanently or temporary (maybe by using an Action Point?)) on the Character Sheet, justified as the Laser-Guided Amnesia just having missed the mark on some things and the memory coming back).

Yeah, I'm starting to use TV Tropes a lot.


----------



## Gideon020

*'Welcome to the playground of damned souls.'
LAPD Specialist Incarceration Center E-190 aka 'The Island'
* 
*1. What is the Island?*

Specialist Incarceration Center E-190 is the official name given for a massive artificial island complex built out in Los Angeles Bay, on the edges of the city's territorial waters and far from all trade shipping routes. It is the only prison that Los Angeles operates and caters for those that are considered ineligable for execution under Zero Tolerance.

In short, the worst of LA's criminals are housed in this massive complex.

But The Island is also infamous for its 69 percent annual death rate, incidents of prisoners immediately being sent to various mental asylums, committing suicide or returning in a state of total amnesia to be re-educated into productive members of LA society.

The Island is built as a pentagon with five 'arms' that house the main prison wards and dock arm where LAPD cargo ships carry not only LA criminals, but the worst criminals from abroad as well, to be processed and then assigned to a ward.

*2. A typical new arrival's experience with the Island.*

Once arrested, tried and sentenced to the Island, the typical new arrival is placed inside a specially designed pod known popularly as 'the coffin'. The prisoner is restrained with the arms and legs tied back and an oxygen feed is secured to the face, acting as a gag and feeding a mild sedative mixed with the oxygen. The pod is then closed and a thick amniotic fluid is injected inside to act as a cushion against bumps and knocks and also to further restrain the prisoner.

The prisoner will then be loaded onto an LAPD-operated cargo ship and then delivered to the Island. On occasion certain prisoners will be flown in and an airstrip is provided for such purposes. The sedatives ensure that this transit period is often fuzzy and that the prisoners are somewhat mentally stable once they arrive.

Upon arrival, the prisoner is removed from the pod and placed in a restraining transport harness attached to a specialized rail system. They are then transported to Processing where biometrics are taken and a neural link is implanted in the base of the skull. They are then assigned to a ward and sent on their way. The entire processing procedure take less than five minutes per prisoner and Processing can process two hundred inmate arrivals at a time at maximum capacity.

Upon arrival at a ward, the prisoner is plugged into the prison neural network and sealed inside their assigned nutrient suspension tank for the duration of their sentence.

*3. The Warden of E-190.*

Non-prisoner visitors will often hear the voice of a smooth, charismatic man over the prison intercom system. This voice is always referred to as 'The Warden' and for the most part, this mysterious person is affable and polite.

Only the truly knoweldgeable will recognize the voice as that of Harlan Ellison, and only those who are familiar with his works will recognize the disjointed speech as that of the insane supercomputer known as AM.

And then realize with horror that every single prisoner is connected to this insane mind.

*4. AM and the LAPD*

How AM came to the attention and then employment of the LAPD is shrouded behind complex security codes and information-hierarchy blocks, what is known is that the LAPD investigated a series of disappearences and found a trans-dimensional portal, where the AI was festering away with no-one to torture, nearly on the verge of attempting to disable its redundant backups and self-repair systems and end its existance.

From there, they contacted the AI and began interviewing it. After an unknown period of time, the LAPD brought in a high-capacity neural core and downloaded AM into it.

This core was then taken to E-190, then under construction, and inserted as the primary computer core for the entire prison operation as part of some manner of deal with the insane AI.

To this day, AM rules as the Warden of The Island. To this day, he tortures the prisoners that are constantly sent to the island, sacrifices to feed the desires of a mad god.

*5. GM Ideas*

-AM may not be able to warp reality and flesh to the extent that he could back in his original complex, but the reality of the mind is just as malleable. What sort of secrets is the insane computer feeding back to Los Angeles? What manner of intelligence is the city gaining for its own shadowy agendas?

-The PCs need to get their hands on a particular person who has information that they need. The problem is that he/she's been arrested by the LAPD and is due to be sent to The Island. One of the PC's will need to be arressted by the LAPD and sent there to find the prisoner and protect them from AM, while the rest of the party try to falsify a release order for the both of them.

-The PCs have been sent to the Island on false charges and testimony and are in the grips of AM's torture. The AI knows that they are there falsly and if the PCs are willing to play a little game, he might even help them escape.

-AM has long hoarded away countless terabytes of information, intelligence that a number of interested parties would be interested in, if they can pry open his mind to get at the info without getting caught.

-The Island is isolated from the Web and Cyberspace, the LAPD not wishing their pet AI loose on the world. What happens when another AI sends agents to open the Island to Cyberspace to speak with AM? Will the PCs be the one to unleash this monster on an unsuspecting world? Or will they seek to ensure his cage is securely locked tight?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*For Raptorial*

RapidShare: 1-CLICK Web hosting - Easy Filehosting-D20 Modern Star Wars Conversion

Thought you might like it.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:


> To add on that: 'The Island' is an artificial island on L.A. Harbor, a penitentiary run by an alternate version of AM (that would be the A.I. from 'I Have No Mouth And I Must Scream'-it even has the voice of its 'creator', Harlan Ellison). People sent there are (supposedly) in cryo-suspension for the remainder of their sentences.
> 
> The ones who get out have become such headcases that they get commited in insane asylums, commit suicide, or are thoroughly mind-wiped of anything that happened during their stay on The Island (and more often than not into a complete mental clean slate and/or vegeative state). It is not known what kind of 'games' AM runs with them... but 'games' he plays, for it is the only thing he must be doing.
> 
> 'See You On The Island!', then, is one of the ultimate insults you can say in Los Angeles, for NOBODY wants to be 'supervised' by AM.
> 
> (As well, I was thinking (and needed help, whichever way I go) about adding a 'mindwiped' Profession or Template (whichever would be more easy) to this thing. You know, for girls like Kirika Yuumura or guys who get out of The Island.
> 
> The Profession of Template would of course allow for you to freely choose stuff (within GM permission) and then drop it (either permanently or temporary (maybe by using an Action Point?)) on the Character Sheet, justified as the Laser-Guided Amnesia just having missed the mark on some things and the memory coming back).
> 
> Yeah, I'm starting to use TV Tropes a lot.




Obviously, some of the mindwipe tech comes from a former subsidary of the doesn't it.....just so you don't overlook *that* in future. ('Former' because......parent company naturally having been torn to bits on the global stock market.....what remains of _that_.....'General outrage' thing, also.) 

Allied Mastercomputers as a penal warden.....Mierda. Going to have to (try)
to get the attention of some of the Elder Powers, then. Azulongmon _et al_?..... Torkal of Galifrey, perhaps? No, their usual flyby agent might be a better choice......interesting to see how Sigma Theta reacts when faced with a hypercube _from_ them, _on behalf of someone else_.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well, yeah. Although which would be the best way, then, to represent some guy who gets mindwiped either as a Doll or as something else (came out of the Island, had a bad encounter with a psion and got (literally) Mind Raped, Manchurian Agent in potentia (or amnesiac a la Jason Bourne)), who has either memories lurking behind the blank slate just waiting to explode out, or can be easily reprogrammed into mission-specific memories (like a Doll does) ?

A Profession (yeah, 'Doll' doesn't sounds like much of a profession), or a full-blown Template?


----------



## Rappy

Thanks for finding it, Marco. It will be interesting to see the comparing and contrasting between it and the version of d20 Modern Star Wars I am writing up right now.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

We're here to help.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:


> Well, yeah. Although which would be the best way, then, to represent some guy who gets mindwiped either as a Doll or as something else (came out of the Island, had a bad encounter with a psion and got (literally) Mind Raped, Manchurian Agent in potentia (or amnesiac a la Jason Bourne)), who has either memories lurking behind the blank slate just waiting to explode out, or can be easily reprogrammed into mission-specific memories (like a Doll does) ?
> 
> A Profession (yeah, 'Doll' doesn't sounds like much of a profession), or a full-blown Template?




O-Kay.............Template, obviously.


----------



## Gideon020

Oupost America: The Panama Independant Canal State

History:

The Panama Independant Canal State's origins have their roots in the city-state of Los Angeles during the days after the official end of the Silence and the reclusive metropolis rejoined the greater United States.

Central America at this time was in chaos; Mexico was reliant on Los Angeles aid to wrest control from its cartels, ninjas from Konoha were operating out of an outpost in Panama, and rumors of NOD operatives in the jungles were rampant.

Los Angeles saw an opportunity to extend its influence before the United States it payed lip service to couldput a muzzle on it. Mexico was already firmly in their pocket thanks to their aid and reconstruction programs and it would be easy enough to convince Panama to allow American security to protect the Panama Canal.

The Canal was not just a trade route; in the days after the 23 Hours ran their course the Panama and Suez Canal became vital strategic assets for moving peacekeepers and halting the movements of pirates and smugglers who were taking advantage of the chaos to use the Canals to move from the Atlantic to the Pacific and from the Mediterranean Sea to the Indian Ocean

Los Angeles knew that if the Canal could be taken, they could dictate shipping tarrifs across the world and have the ability to construct naval bases for both the Pacific and Atlantic.

But there was opportunity and Los Angeles did not want the US snooping around. It was then that Kane launched his Tiberium War.

The Canal War

Kane, with his tiberium-enhanced Ultimate Coordinators and millions of regular troops, launched a global campaign to bring the world under his banner. NOD insurgents immediately appeared across the globe and even Los Angeles suffered some minor damage from their actions but the chance was now there.

The Los Angeles National Guard was the de-facto army of Los Angeles; better equipped and trained than the regular US military and eager for war, they were sent not to Mexico as the US ordered them, but to Panama.

National Guard troops hit the nation like a thunderstorm and overwhelmed NOD forces controlling the cities before launching a lightning strike on the Canal, dislodging the surprised Panamanian Army troops and quickly establishing their control instead.

Panama could do nothing but squawk in outrage as the National Guard troops immediately sealed the canal and created a no-mans land around it, before they were forced to deal with NOD troops.

Meanwhile, IGU operatives had been successful in turning the loyalty of numerous regular NOD troops against Kane, creating the Special Operations Division Scorpion's Tail to combat NOD forces directly in their Tiberium-choked strongholds, surreptitiously opening the way for GDI forces to defeat NOD.

But the war for Panama was not yet over; Panama demanded that the United States remove their forces from the Canal and the US in turn demanded Los Angeles to remove the National Guard troops.

What they both didn't expect was for Los Angeles diplomats to smile and declare that the troops in control of the canal had formed their own independant nation-state and that Los Angeles was opening diplomatic relations with them.

For the next ten or so years, Los Angeles supported their new puppet nation with food, weaponry and citizenry while helping fend off attacks from NOD remnants, the Panama armed forces, and even an attempt by the Justice League to force the return of the canal.

Finally, there was no choice but to allow the existance of the Panama Canal Independant State. Los Angeles had won.

The Panama Independant Canal State Today

The PICS today is an example of Los Angeles' influence outside their walls; a clean, safe and ordered society that is in advance of the rest of the world, it is also the world's clearing house for equipment and weaponry that the city considers obsolete.

Its position as LA's premier naval base and control of the Canal also allow the city to be a major grey and black market.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Rappy said:


> Well, Okinawa excluded, Japan is really stuffed enough that it deserves its own smaller gazetteer at this point.
> 
> Also, Star Wars Coreline is off..sorta.
> 
> By that, I mean the idea of whole sourcebooks on it is off. Instead, I'll incorporate the information where it's valid on Earth (for instance, Gungans and Jawas will be in the rewrite of the North America gazetteer, and Togruta will be in the Africa gazetteer unless there's an objection of them being there).
> 
> I plan on having a "Star Wars Modern" with a generic non-setting rules for any Star Wars play, canon or fanfiction, as a longer term (by that, I mean within the next year or so) goals to help lessen the dent of d20 Modern and the Star Wars Roleplaying Game alike having all too short official lifespans.
> 
> So, what is the next gazetteer, in that case? Well, since North America's rewrite is neeeearly done, I plan on having it be a general overview of the Sol system. Some ideas to bounce of of y'all as far as yay or nay goes:
> 
> *Mercury:* Due to its frequent old pop culture depiction as a planet with a "locked 'solar tide'", Mercury is a planet that has a permanent 'night side' and 'day side'. As a result, it has a large colony of Twi'leks (due to its similarity to the planet Ryloth, which has a similar makeup as a 'solar tide' desert planet), as well as a healthy dotting of spice and ore mines.
> 
> *Venus:* Most of venus is a Victorian ideal of the planet, with thick swamps inhabited by dinosaurs and lizardfolk. Thanks to Cowboy Bebop, however, there is also a somewhat arid western continent with a permanent human habitation.
> 
> *Earth's Moon:* Orbital colonies from _Planetes_, bat-like humanoids and bison-like creatures in crater jungles encased in strange oxygen bubbles from old world Real hoaxes, and H.G. Wells's Selenites living below the surface are just some of the oddities of our mother planet's lunar child.
> 
> *Mars:* Embroiled in a war between _War of the Worlds_-verse and _Barsoom_-verse Martians. No word on where the Ice Warriors are during this debacle, but one can be fairly certain they are plotting _something_.
> 
> *Jupiter:* Rather less violent than the planet we know, the gas giant Jupiter is home to many floating colonies, including a Rebellion-era Alternate of Cloud City. Its moon, Europa, is well known for the strange sea life beneath its icy crust.
> 
> *Saturn:* Its floating cities are home to the _DC Comics_-verse Martians, who were forced to emigrate from their war-torn homeworld.
> 
> *Uranus:* The base of operations for the Marvel-verse's Kree Empire.
> 
> *Neptune:* The frozen wastes of Neptune are currently cordoned off between the lands of the star yuki-onna from _Urusei Yatsura_ and the iron realms of _Futurama_'s Robot Santa.
> 
> *Pluto:* Due to several unpleasant events never referred to in polite conversations between Reals and Fictions, Pluto is a tectonically fractured world ruled by the mi-go.
> 
> *Alternate Earths:* Possibly the Planet of the Apes-verse Earth, and most definitely Primalis, the Harryhausen world. Others are in different solar systems.
> 
> As an aside, any references for Africa and Australia's future gazetteers would be nice as well, Marco, since the Sol one will probably be considerably shorter than your bog standard gazetteer.




Working on this. It's gonna be a little hard, though, but I'll post what I have when I have it.


----------



## jefgorbach

it sounds like there are gazettes/etc beyond this core thread??
if so, whereabouts???


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Over here are some Gazeteer collections for North America and Eurasia made by Rappy a short time ago. On the Wizards D20 Modern Threads there's also a stand-alone Gazeteer thread (which hasn't gotten an update in forever) whoch has also lots of things that haven't been classified.

Free File Hosting Made Simple - MediaFire


----------



## jefgorbach

marcoasalazarm said:


> Over here are some Gazeteer collections for North America and Eurasia made by Rappy a short time ago. On the Wizards D20 Modern Threads there's also a stand-alone Gazeteer thread (which hasn't gotten an update in forever) whoch has also lots of things that haven't been classified.
> 
> Free File Hosting Made Simple - MediaFire




Thanks, looks like I'll have to try the WOTC thread

"Invalid or Deleted File
The key you provided for file download was invalid. This is usually caused because the file is no longer stored on Mediafire. This occurs when the file is removed by the originating user or Mediafire."


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well, then... you could PM Rappy. Or I could E-mail you the Gazeteers.


----------



## Rappy

Try *this link*. 

This one works fine for me, so if it doesn't for you, I'm not sure what to do.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Cool. Thanks.


----------



## jefgorbach

ty it worked. hope to begin posting ideas soon.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Bumpign this.


----------



## Rappy

While my projects are sort of slowed down and I'm not sure when they'll get done now that my life is getting a bit hectic again, I'm up for statting some monsters for this thread. Any undone kaiju or B-movie monsters you'd like to see more than others, Marco?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well... I always liked the giant ants from 'Them!'. Kaiyu-like... dunno... Mothra, maybe?


----------



## Rappy

Alright, I'll start working on Them!, and then Mothra will be next in line.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:


> Well... I always liked the giant ants from 'Them!'. Kaiyu-like... dunno... Mothra, maybe?






"There has been....talk, recently of this....bizzare group of four Nipponese. One male, red eyes, greyish hair, but looks about 30 or so for all of it.   The three girls.....well, any basic research can dig up the name 'Miki Saegusa' on one of them.....as for the other two, green eyes and black hair isn't so odd but blue eyes and hair that looks as if it got dipped in a damm woodblock print? I call sleeves on both of them, thank you very much....and customised too."


----------



## marcoasalazarm

'Sleeves'... Eclipse Phase, huh? Good RPG. I have a PDF version and am trying *hard* to get a hardcopy.

That-and Cthulhutech- are ideas I would like to add here. Well, not everything. But what do you think, trying to have the Mi'Go as a playable race?


----------



## Rappy

Now that I think about it, are there any real differences between the ants in _Them!_ and "normal" giant ants? If not, I'll move straight to Mothra.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Rappy said:


> Now that I think about it, are there any real differences between the ants in _Them!_ and "normal" giant ants? If not, I'll move straight to Mothra.




Them - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia!

I think that the ants from 'Them!' are the prototypical 'giant ants', Fiction-wise. Things that they might have differet from 'other' giant ants are this:

1) Sonic attack (screech) to stun enemies.
2) Hefty armor (as in, you need to unload on them like a '50's movie 'soldier' to take them out).
3) Spit acid.
4) Atomic aura (mild).


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:


> 'Sleeves'... Eclipse Phase, huh? Good RPG. I have a PDF version and am trying *hard* to get a hardcopy.
> 
> That-and Cthulhutech- are ideas I would like to add here. Well, not everything. But what do you think, trying to have the Mi'Go as a playable race?




Ah....rebels/racial seditionist types, a la Wraiths/Cylons, correct? That could certainly work.....to an extent, obviously.


*Gurathnaka*.....however, was just another _victim_......due to his not showing up anywhere around.


----------



## Rappy

Alright then, I'll work on Them! when I have some free time. Yesterday and today are kind of more busy than usual, though.

EDIT: Had some time free, so before I go, here you go.

*Rad-Ant*
*Universe of Origin:* Them!
*Creature Distinction:* Natural (other) mega-invertebrate.
*Threat Level:* 6

While most Coreliners already know that "big bugs are bad", as it were, the supercharged "rad-ants" bring a whole new level of terror to the table. These goliath vermin breed fast, strike hard, and are best dealt with by a liberal application of "kill it with fire". Rad-ant colonies have sprung up across the American Southwest, but have so far been unable to (or unwilling to, for some arcane reason) expand beyond RadGoo-heavy regions. A rad-ant colony has a queen just as regular ants do; she uses the stats of a rad-ant with fully-advanced hit dice, and replaces her burrow speed with a fly speed of 60 ft. (Poor).

*Species Traits
Lob Acid (Ex):* One every 1d4 rounds, a rad-ant can produce a 10-foot line of acidic compound from its mandibles, dealing 2d6 points of acid damage. A character may make a Reflex save (DC 16) to half the damage.

*Radioactive Aura (Su):* A result of their strange creation, lingering radiation clings to the body of rad-ants. The area within a 10-foot radius of a rad-ant is considered moderately irradiated, while the area between an 11- and 15-foot radius is considered lightly irradiated.

*Ressistance to Massive Damage (Ex):* Rad-ants are even hardier than most vermin, and gain a +8 species bonus on Fortitude saves to negate the effects of massive damage.

*Stunning Clamor (Ex):* One every 1d6 rounds, a rad-ant can release a shrill, piercing "laughter"-like shriek that overloads the ears and minds of those that hear it. Any creature within a 30-foot radius must make a Will save (DC 16) or be stunned for 2d4 rounds.

*Rad-Ant:* CR 8; Huge Vermin; HD 12d8+48; HP 102; Mas 18; Init +0; Spd 40 ft., burrow 20 ft.; Defense 16, touch 8, flat-footed 16 (-2 size, +8 natural); BAB +9; Grap +24; Atk +14 melee (2d8+7 plus 1d6 acid, bite); Full Atk +14 melee (2d8+7 plus 1d6 acid, bite); FS 15 ft. by 15 ft.; Reach 10 ft.; SQ Damage reduction 15/fire, darkvision 60 ft., lob acid, radioactive aura, resistance to massive damage, stunning clamor; AL none; Fort +12, Ref +4, Will +5; AP 0; Rep +0; Str 24, Dex 10, Con 18, Int 0, Wis 13, Cha 10.
*Skills:* Climb +17, Listen +7, Spot +7, Survival +6, Swim +10.
*Feats:* None.
*Advancement:* 13-18 HD (Huge).


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Scary freaking ant, it's what it is. All other giant ants should do best to run like hell from it.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Just bumping this.


----------



## Rappy

These creatures have no stats yet, but I plan on working on their stats in the future. For now, though, they're just here for fluff purposes. Also, yes, I know, Mothra isn't present. I felt that one giant insect was enough for now, but she will be featured alongside Battra and King Caesar later.

*Bagan: Lord of Monsters*
*Universe of Origin:* Tohoverse (Super Godzilla)
*Creature Distinction:* Natural (Arcane) Mega-Reptile, daikaiju class
*Threat Level:* 10
One of the most frightening and deadly of all kaiju, the three-horned reptilian beast Bagan is a leviathan that even the bravest monster researcher wishes to allow to rest for eternity. Buried beneath the Himalayan mountains, Bagan is the demigod-like defender of China, as King Caesar is for Japan. While Bagan has not awakened and caused havoc, his sheer amount of abilities and immense size mean that no researcher doubts the validity of claiming that this titan is a 10 on the KDF Threat Level Scale. With rending claws, powerful horns, plasma breath, force field generation, and the creation or razor-sharp shards in its arsenal of powers, the KDF is worried that even Godzilla himself could face down Bagan alone.



*Barugaron: Vampire Kaiju*
*Universe of Origin:* Tohoverse (Super Godzilla)
*Creature Distinction:* Extraterrestrial (Far) Mega-Reptile, daikaiju class
*Threat Level:* 9
One of the strangest daikaiju known to the KDF, the space beast vaguely resembles a gigantic blue lizard, and is capable of sustaining itself on both blood and oil. It is unknown who or what is in control of Barugaron, but its one appearance on Earth so far (in Neo-Tokyo, no less) resulted in a curbstomp battle in which the reptilian space vampire was nearly killed by a tag-team of Godzilla, Anguirus, and King Caesar. After the battle, eyewitnessed reported a UFO retreating from the scene, possibly indicating an incursion of one of a kaiju-controlling alien species such as the Kilaaks, Nebulans, or Vortaak; this theory, however, is as of yet unproven.



*Guardian of Kali-Noor*
*Universe of Origin:* Hannah Barbara's Godzillla
*Creature Distinction:* Technological Golem
*Threat Level:* 8
Four-armed, rakshasa-faced humanoid statues of immense size, the Guardians of Kali-Noor are also referred to as the golden guardians due to the primary metal used in their forging. With prodigious strength and beams that slowly petrify a target, the Guardians would be terrifying in the hands of the wrong individual. As such, the gems controlling the four known examples of the Guardians are kept under lock and key by the government of India for use as a defense against daikaiju in the region.

*Species Traits*
*Control Gem (Su):* Each Guardian is controlled by a thick red gemstone, and take orders from anyone holding their stone (and no one else). The Guardian also innately knows the location of its stone and any other Guardian's stone within a 500-foot radius.

*Golden Breath (Su):* Once every 1d8 rounds, a Guardian can forcefully release a 50-foot cone of adhesive gold dust. A creature struck by the blast must make a Reflex save (DC 10 +1/2 the Guardian's HD + the Guardian's Strength modifier) or be dealt 2d8 points of Dexterity damage. A creature whose Dexterity drops to 0 in such a manner becomes encased as a golden statue (as per the medusa's _flesh to stone_ ability).

*Guardian of Kali-Noor:* CR 25; Colossal Construct; HD 34d10+80; HP 267; Mas -; Init -2; Spd 30 ft. (can't run); Defense 18, touch 0, flat-footed 18 (-8 size, -2 Dex, +18 natural); BAB +25; Grap +50; Atk +26 melee (2d10+9, slam); Full Atk +26 melee (2d10+9, 4 slams); FS 40 ft. by 40 ft.; Reach 40 ft.; SQ Control gem, damage resistance 20/fire, darkvision 60 ft., golden breath, low-light vision, spell resistance 30; AL Master; SV Fort +11, Ref +9, Will +11; AP 0; Rep +0; Str 28, Dex 7, Con -, Int -, Wis 11, Cha 1.
*Skills:* None.
*Feats:* None.
*Advancement:* -


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Just bumping this thing.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

Rappy said:


> *Barugaron: Vampire Kaiju*
> *Universe of Origin:* Tohoverse (Super Godzilla)
> *Creature Distinction:* Extraterrestrial (Far) Mega-Reptile, daikaiju class
> *Threat Level:* 9
> (_Snip..._) It is unknown who or what is in control of Barugaron, but its one appearance on Earth so far (in Neo-Tokyo, no less) resulted in a curbstomp battle in which the reptilian space vampire was nearly killed by a tag-team of Godzilla, Anguirus, and King Caesar. After the battle, eyewitnessed reported a UFO retreating from the scene,_ possibly indicating an incursion of one of a kaiju-controlling alien species such as the Kilaaks, Nebulans, or Vortaak_.......




"IOW, methinks _La Autoridad_, w/their Carrier, may be useful for a recon op or six........ 

(In further regards to DCU Earth-50, it appears that during _Horas de La Locura_, CLULESS pulled a crossdimensional B&S on both  Tao and the 'material resources' of the NOTB program......I should know, I heard them scream as their minds and bodies were rendered down to power......WTH...._process_....is keeping it glued together, y'know? 'It' being the spacetime fabric, obviously.)  

(OOC: Since just about everybody apparently has to have some Mierda or other on their shouldetrs.......)


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Welll, even a Western Animation Lighter and Softer adaptation with lots of Americanitis *can* get to have some pretty cool stuff on it.

Example: Zilla Junior. Cooler than his pops, bar none.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

Rappy said:


> *Barugaron: Vampire Kaiju*
> *Universe of Origin:* Tohoverse (Super Godzilla)
> *Creature Distinction:* Extraterrestrial (Far) Mega-Reptile, daikaiju class
> *Threat Level:* 9
> (_Snip..._) It is unknown who or what is in control of Barugaron, but its one appearance on Earth so far (in Neo-Tokyo, no less) resulted in a curbstomp battle in which the reptilian space vampire was nearly killed by a tag-team of Godzilla, Anguirus, and King Caesar. After the battle, eyewitnessed reported a UFO retreating from the scene,_ possibly indicating an incursion of one of a kaiju-controlling alien species such as the Kilaaks, Nebulans, or Vortaak_.......




"IOW, methinks _La Autoridad_, w/their Carrier, may be useful for a recon op or six........ 

(In further regards to DCU Earth-50, it appears that during _Horas de La Locura_, CLULESS pulled a crossdimensional B&S on both  Tao and the 'material resources' of the NOTB program......I should know, I heard them scream as their minds and bodies were rendered down to power......WTH...._process_....is keeping it glued together, y'know? 'It' being the spacetime fabric, obviously. V. fun when even the grand Chessmaster doesn't get to outthink The Virus. )  

(OOC: Since just about everybody apparently has to have some Mierda or other on their shouldetrs.......)


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Aquarius Alodar said:


> "IOW, methinks _La Autoridad_, w/their Carrier, may be useful for a recon op or six........
> 
> (In further regards to DCU Earth-50, it appears that during _Horas de La Locura_, CLULESS pulled a crossdimensional B&S on both  Tao and the 'material resources' of the NOTB program......I should know, I heard them scream as their minds and bodies were rendered down to power......WTH...._process_....is keeping it glued together, y'know? 'It' being the spacetime fabric, obviously. V. fun when even the grand Chessmaster doesn't get to outthink The Virus. )
> 
> (OOC: Since just about everybody apparently has to have some Mierda or other on their shouldetrs.......)




'La Autori...'. Oh. I get it.

Oddly enough, Majestic-class Flying Bricks are not exactly the most dangerous things out there (although, well, they're dangerous. 'Last thing you see' dangerous).

And I really disliked T.A.O. Yeah, he would probably buy it somehow.

Sorry about the lack of activity. Just trying to put my head together on a lot of things IRL.

Although.... there *was* this idea I had for adding Mass Effect to the setting.

M.E.-verse planets are out there (but no Reapers... that we know of... yet). There *are* Geth, and the 'Heretics' are pretty damn violent.

The main connection between Coreline and the Mass Effect universes (or at least the one that is official and thus most policed) is Relay Prime-which is a Mass Effect relay that is on the outer edge of the Oort Clud and is the size of freaking Jupiter (or a Halo. Whichever is bigger).


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:


> 'La Autori...'. Oh. I get it.
> 
> Oddly enough, Majestic-class Flying Bricks are not exactly the most dangerous things out there (although, well, they're dangerous. 'Last thing you see' dangerous).
> 
> And I really disliked T.A.O. Yeah, he would probably buy it somehow.
> 
> Sorry about the lack of activity. Just trying to put my head together on a lot of things IRL.
> 
> Although.... there *was* this idea I had for adding Mass Effect to the setting.
> 
> M.E.-verse planets are out there (but no Reapers... that we know of... yet). There *are* Geth, and the 'Heretics' are pretty damn violent.
> 
> The main connection between Coreline and the Mass Effect universes (or at least the one that is official and thus most policed) is Relay Prime-which is a Mass Effect relay that is on the outer edge of the Oort Clud and is the size of freaking Jupiter (or a Halo. Whichever is bigger).




Oh ho ho.....!!! 

*strums BOC*.....

Violent, schmiolent........Frakkin' _war_ be comin', 'migo.


As for the Oort Cloud.....rumour says some sort of server, designation 'Cloud Nine' seems to be being run in tandem.....as part gateway security on the thing, part SL-type environment for......power rings and...weirder, apparently. Certainly the Shiseijuu are to be found at times, if one cares to seek them......minus Zhuqiaomon, of course. Word is that a particularly ghastly doing of his reached the ears of the other three, for which he was stripped of office and confined to we know not where.(Horas de La Locura, again....*shrug*....Misanthropic _bastardo_.) Powers....have definitely been gathered for the shutting out of him and the like of him should they try an assault, so far as is currently known.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well... interesting, to say the least...

Right now accepting any ideas concerning the Digital Realm.

All I could think of at the current moment is that it is a mish-mash of insane proportions, with a good deal of it resembling the Grid (you know, 'Tron'... especially in the European sectors) and several locations being more like the Digimon Digital World (especially in North America, where we are then talking a desert where it overlaps with Arizona/Nevada, swamps in Louisiana and Florida, forest in the Catskills, etc).


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:


> Well... interesting, to say the least...
> 
> Right now accepting any ideas concerning the Digital Realm.
> 
> All I could think of at the current moment is that it is a mish-mash of insane proportions, with a good deal of it resembling the Grid (you know, 'Tron'... especially in the European sectors) and several locations being more like the Digimon Digital World (especially in North America, where we are then talking a desert where it overlaps with Arizona/Nevada, swamps in Louisiana and Florida, forest in the Catskills, etc).




......and around where the Japanese archipelago would be is, of course, File Island and Server/folder Continent(s) ...although out near N.Z way ( Islas del Segundo Sol) it gets odd.....mostly due to the presence of a bizzare 'Porymon' hybrid. 

_Do not_ get me started on the uplinks into known space (including the SWG, apparently) that seem to be being used for all manner of transgalactic (and v. low-key transdimensional) deniable ops and similar havoc....

....Actually, the favored strategy currently in deployment seems to be sometimes countersabotage (in aid of the YV's, no doubt) and sometimes just making  Darth Krayt's exsistance absolute hell.....for the S&G's of it, naturally.


Edit: Getting back to Solspace, use of scavenged Digital code on certain Programs or Sprites tends to produce mutations even more bizzare than the, well, _norm_. Of course, the idea of the Shiseijuu themselves being Gnostic entities and User-messengers of sorts is fuel for.......vigorous debate amongst theologians (Dumont, Phong) of at least two of the groups, while Digimon and Digidestined alike seem to be smart enough to stay out of that.....either that or they're really not telling. So far.


----------



## Rappy

A quick update: the Guardians of Kali-Noor now have stats.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Rappy said:


> A quick update: the Guardians of Kali-Noor now have stats.




Dangerous S.O.B.s.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Rappy said:


> A quick update: the Guardians of Kali-Noor now have stats.




Dangerous S.O.B.s.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:


> Oddly enough, Majestic-class Flying Bricks are not exactly the most dangerous things out there (although, well, they're dangerous. 'Last thing you see' dangerous).




"...which means the most dangerous thing could very well be your neighbour, if not handled properly. At least no tonto's gotten mowed down en route to the corner shop....yet. Have they, Chronicler Salazar?"



marcoasalazarm said:


> Although.... there *was* this idea I had for adding Mass Effect to the setting.
> 
> M.E.-verse planets are out there (but no Reapers... that we know of... yet). There *are* Geth, and the 'Heretics' are pretty damn violent.
> 
> The main connection between Coreline and the Mass Effect universes (or at least the one that is official and thus most policed) is Relay Prime-which is a Mass Effect relay that is on the outer edge of the Oort Cloud and is the size of freaking Jupiter (or a Halo. Whichever is bigger).




"Well, coja. Which means the security on the _other_ side would be augmented with our own forces, yes? On our side......talking of Halos, we probably have one of the things stationed there especially to screw mierda up.....Hidden Citadel relay, anyway....'*Excuse us, we were just wondering what this was doing here {tagged schematic}.*' Cue the redecoration."


----------



## tahsin

*d20 Modern Content*

Anyone associated with this thread interested in posting some of this content to the d20 Modern Database?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

That would be good.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Just obtained a pair of new books, the RPGs 'Cthulhutech' and 'Eclipse Phase'.

Eclipse Phase I'm still reading through for idea-mining, but Cthulhutech has given me a big one:

Updating the Massachussetts area: Most of it, except for Boston and Worcester, has become pretty much horror country. What is not influenced by Stephen King is influenced by the Cthulhu Mythos, past, present, and future. While some of the monsters might have been 'watered down' by the CLULESS Virus, it is still an incredibly stupid idea to tick off the large number of cultists running around, going to Innsmouth without a gun, and to stand anywhere in the radius of a Colour Out of Space and their soul-sucking effect.

Arkham has become a center of magic and MagiTech. Miskatonic University has become an arcology, standing like a monolith in the middle of the bohemian town, and surrounded on all sides by other arcologies and a town that remains timeless, old-fashioned and present-day and future combined in some mess that has always characterized itself by smelling of unholiness. Arkham has the main offices in North America of the Ashcroft Foundation-a private interest which specializes in MagiTech Research and Development... and which biggest move so far since it appeared in Coreline was to absorb into itself the ruins of the Armacham corporation.

Outside of Arkham... 'Salem's Row is one of the biggest vampire nests in the East Coast. Bangor is a quaint little town that feels unholy even to people who do not have special senses, and the people living there are either tougher than hell or have made a pact with something to be left alone. Boston remains 'normal', by strict policing by many Factions from the government to the Jedi Knights (Boston is where the Jedi placed their North American branch of the Temple).

Packs of animals infected with a strain of rabies that turns them extremely vicious and intelligent (collectively called 'The Cujos') roam the countryside, as well as demonically-possessed vehicles are a constant danger on the roads. Attempting to manipulate time (beyond 'bullet time' effects) within New England might get you eaten by the Langoliers.

This is for starters.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:


> Just obtained a pair of new books, the RPGs 'Cthulhutech' and 'Eclipse Phase'.
> 
> Eclipse Phase I'm still reading through for idea-mining, but Cthulhutech has given me a big one:
> 
> Updating the Massachussetts area: Most of it, except for Boston and Worcester, has become pretty much horror country. What is not influenced by Stephen King is influenced by the Cthulhu Mythos, past, present, and future. While some of the monsters might have been 'watered down' by the CLULESS Virus, it is still an incredibly stupid idea to tick off the large number of cultists running around, going to Innsmouth without a gun, and to stand anywhere in the radius of a Colour Out of Space and their soul-sucking effect.
> 
> Arkham has become a center of magic and MagiTech. Miskatonic University has become an arcology, standing like a monolith in the middle of the bohemian town, and surrounded on all sides by other arcologies and a town that remains timeless, old-fashioned and present-day and future combined in some mess that has always characterized itself by smelling of unholiness. Arkham has the main offices in North America of the Ashcroft Foundation-a private interest which specializes in MagiTech Research and Development... and which biggest move so far since it appeared in Coreline was to absorb into itself the ruins of the Armacham corporation.
> 
> Outside of Arkham... 'Salem's Row is one of the biggest vampire nests in the East Coast. Bangor is a quaint little town that feels unholy even to people who do not have special senses, and the people living there are either tougher than hell or have made a pact with something to be left alone. Boston remains 'normal', by strict policing by many Factions from the government to the Jedi Knights (Boston is where the Jedi placed their North American branch of the Temple).
> 
> Packs of animals infected with a strain of rabies that turns them extremely vicious and intelligent (collectively called 'The Cujos') roam the countryside, as well as demonically-possessed vehicles are a constant danger on the roads. Attempting to manipulate time (beyond 'bullet time' effects) within New England might get you eaten by the Langoliers.
> 
> This is for starters.




"...Hmm. Well, more recently,there have been reports of 'automated' (as in, piloted by ' her upstairs')  Sekotan starships 'buzzing' the area - they seem obviously to have an interest in the viral strain, judging by the amount of reported 'abductions' of canid fauna. Furthermore, for some odd reason (CLULESS-set bounds,most likely) crosstime dimensional gateways (unless done on some kind of hitherto unprecedented scale) go in the 'Bullet Time' box for these 'Langolier' entities."



*Analysis Edit*: ".....stupid idea, what? Anyone with sufficent backups has probably already taught the Colours that _Homo sapiens_ (at least on _this_worldline) is not a species to be f---ed with lightly, yes?"


----------



## TheVengefulKoala

I think this thread needs a bump.

I'll troll throguh the old Wizards threads, import some Vanderhaven Arms stuff over here.

EDIT: New logo!


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

TheVengefulKoala said:


> I think this thread needs a bump.
> 
> I'll troll throguh the old Wizards threads, import some Vanderhaven Arms stuff over here.
> 
> EDIT: New logo!




Excuses, I *definitely* didn't pay that much attention back then, just....who they?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Back then, a long time ago on the WOTC forums, we ran two campaigns/adventures (one of a raid on a Claymoreverse Youma-infested town called 'Silver Eyes, Sharp Teeth' and one that didn't ran for long called 'Missing: One Battlestar' (which was inside a relaunched NeoBSG Galactica)). On both of those, he ran characters who were brothers (one of which was a secman for Stingray Industries and the other was a big-game hunter).

Shortly afterwards he made a corporation/Faction for the campaign that had both brothers as heads. It has some pretty... out there... firearms.

Like a Luger that fires .50 Action Express bullets as the mildest of them.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

Rappy said:


> *Threat Level*
> The following threat levels were designed by Coreline officials to keep track of potential hazards by category.
> 
> *Threat Level 1-3 (Low Threat): *Creatures with a low threat level are either somewhat strong but not of immediate danger to humans out of nature or methodology, harmless without training (A.K.A. class levels) or simply weak. Examples include elves, dogs, and Judoon.
> *Threat Level 4 (Threatening but Restrained):* These creatures would be Mid-Level Threats if it were not for some innate flaw in their methodology or design, as well as strong Real creatures. Examples include Sontarans (due to their preference of death in battle over retreat or surrender), _War of the Worlds_-verse Martians (who have frightening technology but are amazingly susceptible to disease and poisons), and elephants.
> *Threat Level 5-7 (Mid-Level Threat):* Creatures that, through dangerous technology, powerful numbers and tactics, or sheer brute force, are innately hazardous to Reals. They are not, however, on the same threat level as certain creatures that easily overshadow even their fellow Fictions. Examples include Cybermen and "typical" giants.
> *Threat Level 8 (City Sweepers):* Creatures that are intensely hazardous to an area anyhwere from the size of a city to a small state. Examples include Daleks, graboids, and the _Megaprimatus kong_ species.
> *Threat Level 9 (Continent Busters):* Creatures of such power that they can threaten entire continents if they are left unchecked. Examples include most daikaiju and Saiyans.
> *Threat Level 10 (Planet Destroyers):* Threats that pose hazards to all life on multiple continents, or even an entire planet. Examples include King Ghidorah and Galactus.






marcoasalazarm said:


> *THREAT LEVEL 11-12: GALAXY/UNIVERSE DESTROYERS:* Exactly what it says on the tin. Threats that wipe out entire *galaxies* and *universes* off the map. Threats that all the other Levels of Threat would actually unite to destroy-if they get lucky enough to win.
> Examples include reality warpers like Haruhi Suzumiya and Anthony Fremont, several versions of the Gurren-Dan (which have mecha that can *step on galaxies*, as well as the infamous 'Spiral Nemesis Scenario' ) and the Anti-Spiral Group, the Anti-Life Equation, Krona (at full power), the C'Tan (and, arguably, the Old Chaos Gods and the Neo-Chaos), et al.




So..... maybe Level 11, then? After all, these particular buttchunks _do_ spit out weapons designed as Level 10, anyway.


----------



## TheVengefulKoala

marcoasalazarm said:


> Back then, a long time ago on the WOTC forums, we ran two campaigns/adventures (one of a raid on a Claymoreverse Youma-infested town called 'Silver Eyes, Sharp Teeth' and one that didn't ran for long called 'Missing: One Battlestar' (which was inside a relaunched NeoBSG Galactica)). On both of those, he ran characters who were brothers (one of which was a secman for Stingray Industries and the other was a big-game hunter).
> 
> Shortly afterwards he made a corporation/Faction for the campaign that had both brothers as heads. It has some pretty... out there... firearms.
> 
> Like a Luger that fires .50 Action Express bullets as the mildest of them.




Close. Jason was a computer programmer. He showed up in "Trouble at Bad Rock" (I think that was the name of your introductory C-Line adventure, anyway). Markus, though, he was a Stingray Ghost.

But yeah. After Markus retired after the Pieta Raids (gotta love that hazard pay), he and his brother set up Vanderhaven Arms, started cranking out weapons, and secretly continued to shape events on Coreline.

As soon as I get back in the groove, I must just run a mini-campaign or somesuch involving them.


----------



## TheVengefulKoala

Hmm. While I will copy-paste the Vanderhaven stuff from the Wizards threads, I have to ask....







Anyone here been crazy enough to do a write-up of Roanapur?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Nope. Nobody has tackled it yet.

Although what I have always believed is that this town is so bad@$$ that any faction that attacks it will have to pull out the WMDs (or overwhelming firepower like Mammoth Tanks) or else have their own re-enactment of the Battle of Mogadishu.

And Hotel Moscow is probably now starting to muscle the 'old-school' Russian Mafiya and the Vory V Zakone code out of the way... much to the disgust of the remaining Mafiya lords.

Because the Russian Mafiya is already bad IRL. The Fictional Russian Mafiya is (occasionally) even worse. And Hotel Moscow is everything bad and brutal from the 'standard' Fictional Mafiya taken Up To Eleven.

Well, that's my belief. Of the whole Black Lagoon cast, Balalaika hasn't been my favorite-and this got cemented on the Fujinami Paradise (H.M. curb-stomping the Yakuza) arc.


----------



## TheVengefulKoala

Heh-heh-heh.

Guess I know what my second project after the Vanderhaven stuff is done.

In other words, I call dibs.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Just a crazy idea I wanted to toss in here.

[setting brainstorm] Kung Fu Transhumanism. - RPGnet Forums

Manga Fox: History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi Vol.28 Ch.249: "The Person I Made A Promise With" Online Manga Scans
Manga Fox: History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi Manga Series

Kenichi: The Mightiest Disciple - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Essentially, reading those things I linked gave me an idea for a faction (or adaptating one): that would be YAMI, or 'One Shadow, Nine Fists'. The thing was (once upon a time) your generic 'evil martial artist who favors Darwinism through combat' faction. Now it has evolved into pretty much an evil martial artist faction that seeks 'human trascendence' through superhuman martial arts, transhumanism (and martial arts), and eliminating those who would endanger this ascension (through martial arts). They are also split about 'killing' vs. 'saving' techniques and mentality and 'bare handed' vs 'weapon-wielding' martial arts styles. And that they have accepted much more 'disciples' (including a bunch of Clanners (you know, 'Children of Kerensky')) doesn't helps ANY.

And of course, there's still other factions like Shadowloo and the like out there, who think of the same 'purity of combat' thing.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:


> Just a crazy idea I wanted to toss in here.
> 
> [setting brainstorm] Kung Fu Transhumanism. - RPGnet Forums
> 
> Manga Fox: History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi Vol.28 Ch.249: "The Person I Made A Promise With" Online Manga Scans
> Manga Fox: History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi Manga Series
> 
> Kenichi: The Mightiest Disciple - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Essentially, reading those things I linked gave me an idea for a faction (or adaptating one): that would be YAMI, or 'One Shadow, Nine Fists'. The thing was (once upon a time) your generic 'evil martial artist who favors Darwinism through combat' faction. Now it has evolved into pretty much an evil martial artist faction that seeks 'human trancendance' through superhuman martial arts, transhumanism (and martial arts), and eliminating those who would endanger this ascension (through martial arts). They are also split about 'killing' vs. 'saving' techniques and mentality and 'bare handed' vs 'weapon-wielding' martial arts styles. And that they have accepted much more 'disciples' (including a bunch of Clanners (you know, 'Children of Kerensky')) doesn't helps ANY.




Hmmmrrrrrfffff.....you are right,y'know....in that unless you can (temporarilary,at least) suspend the higher brain functions or some similar skullcoja tech trick, they _will_ win a fight....unless I missed some detail or other?


----------



## TheVengefulKoala

*VANDERHAVEN ARMS, INC.*

Specializing in unique firearms for a variety of tactical situations, Vanderhaven Arms was founded roughly 5 years Post-Vanishing by Markus and Jason Vanderhaven, a pair of Pre-V brothers who both survived the 23 Hours.  The company is still owned by the two Vanderhavens, and given the success of the company, it's not likely that anyone else will have a controlling share any time soon.

Vanderhaven Arms has numerous factories, mostly concentrated in the midwestern United States. The company is known to be on good terms with Stingray Industries, most likely due to Markus' previous employment as a Ghost.

*Vanderhaven Arms SSP (9mm Autoloader)*
The V.A. SSP (Special Stealth Pistol) is a modified Ruger P89 9mm handgun, produced under license. Inspired by John Clancy's _Without Remorse_, the SSP comes with an integral suppressor, eliminating both noise and muzzle flash. In addition, the ejector port has been moved to the bottom of the weapon, where a handy canister serves to collect all fired spent shell casings. 

Further more, the supressor is specially-designed, so that the resulting round is not slowed and thus weakened. The SSP also comes with a slide lock, allowing even greater stealth capacity. 

Damage: 2d6
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 60 ft.
Rate of Fire: S
Magazine: 12 Box.
Size: Medium
Weight: 3 lb.
Purchase DC: 20
Restriction: Mil (+3)
d20 Modern Rules: This is a silenced weapon. A Listen Check (DC 20) is required to hear the sound of the weapon firing. If the slide lock is engaged, the DC increases by 5, but the rate of fire becomes Single. 

*Vanderhaven Arms RL-M5 "Polaroid"
*_"Know what this world needs, Markus?"
"A gun in every home?"
"...Have you been hanging out with Yuri Orlov again?"
"Yeah. Continue."
"It needs a disposable rocket launcher."_

The V.A. RL-M5 "Polaroid" is that rocket launcher. Named because it was inspired by disposable cameras, the Polaroid is much more simplistic than other rocket launchers. Thus you only need the Personal Firearms Proficiency feat to wield one properly.

Damage: 6d10
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Concussion
Range Increment: 130 ft.
Rate of Fire:-
Magazine:-
Size: Large
Weight: 6 lb.
Purchase DC: 22
Restriction: Mil (+3) 

*Vanderhaven Arms MA-121 "SAS"
*The vanderhaven Arms MA-121 Squad Automatic Shotgun, or SAS, is a squad-level aupport weapon designed to be used in close-to-medium range combat. Based off of the design of the Gatling Gun, the SAS features 6 barrels configured in a hexagonal pattern. When the trigger is pulled, the barrel at the top of the assembly fires, and then is rotated counter-clockwise (when viewed from the rear). The barrel is loaded at the 9-o'clock position (also when viewed from the rear) from a 100-shell drum.

However the weapon is somewhat-high-maintenance, as one can expect from an LMG-shotgun hybrid. This, combined with its shoulder-ripping recoil and the power of its ammunition has led to the MA-121 having the street name pf "SASsy".

Damage: 2d8
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 40 ft.
Rate of Fire: S, A
Magazine: 100 Drum
Size: Large
Weight: 8 lb.
Purchase DC: 21
Restriction: Mil (+3)
D20 Modern Rules: This weapon is unreliable, and jams on a roll of 1. This jam can be cleared with a DC 10 Repair check.





*The Vanderhaven Arms M67-P "Vindicator" (50 AE. MG Pistol) *
_"Three words: Belt. Fed. Pistol."_-Markus Vanderhaven. 

Yes, you read that right. Belt-fed pistol. The power of an LMG has been fit into the shape of a pistol. The belt feeds into the recepticle towards the front of the weapon, and the casings are ejected normally.

The ammunition for the Vindicator is stored in a 250-round ammo drum, usually worn on the back or waist of the wielder. The weapon has, obviously, massive recoil, and short bursts of 10 rounds are reccommended. The weapon can be used one-handed, though this incurs a -4 penalty on attack rolls.

And God help the fool who's opponent is dual-wielding these.

Damage: 2d10
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 50 ft.
Rate of Fire:A
Magazine:Linked
Size: Medium
Weight: 10 lb.
Purchase DC: 35
Restriction: Res (+2)
D20 Modern Rules: This weapon is a +1 Mastercraft.





*Vanderhaven Arms C-99 "BoomHandle" (.50 Autoloader)*
The BoomHandle is a heavily-modifed Mauser C-96 BroomHandle handgun. It fires a rifle-sized .50 caliber round, making it even more powerful than the infamous Desert Eagle. The weapon's distincive frontal box magazine is still there, albeit lengthend to hold the .50 rounds.

The massive recoil of this weapon is easily enough to cause severe injury. Anyone attempting to fire it must use a Move Action to properly brace themselves, or take 2d8 nonlethal damage when they fire.

Damage: 2d12
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 25 ft.
Rate of Fire: S
Magazine: 10 Box
Size: Medium
Weight: 6 lb.
Purchase DC: 22
Restriction: Lic (+1)
D20 Modern Rules: This weapon is a +1 Mastercraft.

*Vanderhaven Arms M76-Ares (5.56mm Weapons Frame)*The Ares, named after the Greek god of agressive warfare, is what the Vanderhaven brothers refer to as a "weapons frame", instead of an actual weapon. This is because that unlike an actual weapon, the Ares is nothing more an a receiver outfitted with numerous customization options.

Whenever an Ares is purchased, it comes with a Special OPerations Kit, or SOPK. The SOPK includes a variety of different barrels, magazines, stocks, and accessories to offer multiple combinations. The contents of a SOPK are as follows:

*Barrels:*
Carbine- The type of barrel used in carbines and larger SMGs, the Carbine barrel gives the Ares a Range increment of 50 ft.
Rifle- The length found most commonly in assault rifles, the Rifle barrel grants a range increment of 80 ft.
Long-Range- The barrel length found in long-distance sniper rifles, this barrel gives the Ares a range increment of 100 ft.

*Magazines:* 
10-Round- A 10-round magazine.
30-Round- Standard 30-round magazine.
Drum Magazine- 50-round drum magazine.

*Stocks:*
Fixed Stock- The standard fixed stock.
Folding Stock- The folding stock reduces the size of the Ares from Large to Medium when folded.
Bladed Stock- A fixed stock with a blade attached to the underside. Deals an additional 1d6 slashing damage when attacks are made with the rifle's stock.
Recoil-Dampening Stock- Made with special shock-absorbing composite materials, this stock grants a +1 bonus to attack rolls.
Counter-Balance Stock- Nothing more than a weighted square where the stock is mounted, this stock reduces the weight of the Ares to 6 lbs., but gives a -1 penalty to attack rolls.

*Accessories*
Suppressors- One suppressor for every barrel.
Tactical Flashlight- Self-explanatory.
No-Slip Foregrip- A rubberized handgrip in the front of the weapon, this accessory provides a +1 bonus to attack rolls.
Scopes- Includes both Standard and Electro-Optical scopes.
Grappler- This accessory shoots a grappeling hook, and includes 500 ft. of duracable.
Bipod- A removable bipod. Provides a +1 bonus to attack rolls when used in autofire and when properly braced.
Underslung Mount- This mount allows underslung grenade-launchers and shotguns to be equipped.

Damage: 2d8
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: See Above
Rate of Fire: S,A
Magazine: See Above
Size: Large*
Weight: 10 lbs.*
Purchase DC: 40
Restriction: Mil (+3)

*Altered by an accessory of some kind.

*Vanderhaven Arms "Stinger" SMG 
*The Stinger (not to be confused with the rocket launcher of the same name) is a .22 caliber SMG by Vanderhaven Arms, originally designed for Special Operations teams and prison guards who need automatic firepower. The primary reason the .22 was chosen was twofold: it's cheap, and it's small.

Sacrificing power for ammo capacity, the Stinger has a helical magazine, similar to the Bizon SMG, that holds 200 rounds. You might not be able to kill the other guy in one shot, but V.A. guarantees that you won't run out of ammo before he does.

Damage: 2d4
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 40 ft.
Rate of Fire: S,A
Magazine: 200 Box
Size: Large
Weight: 5 lbs.
Purchase DC: 19
Restriction: Res (+2) 





Up next: Nightblade information, followed by a quick-and-dirty Roanapur write-up.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

(Little Note to Add: I have been recently adding TV Tropes a lot as a slang on the posts. I have been rather seriously been thinking about pretty much saying that a good deal of Fictions consider it their personal bible. We Will Use Wiki Words In The Future-and some of them are Trope names).



marcoasalazarm said:


> Just a crazy idea I wanted to toss in here.
> 
> [setting brainstorm] Kung Fu Transhumanism. - RPGnet Forums
> 
> Manga Fox: History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi Vol.28 Ch.249: "The Person I Made A Promise With" Online Manga Scans
> Manga Fox: History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi Manga Series
> 
> Kenichi: The Mightiest Disciple - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> Essentially, reading those things I linked gave me an idea for a faction (or adaptating one): that would be YAMI, or 'One Shadow, Nine Fists'. The thing was (once upon a time) your generic 'evil martial artist who favors Darwinism through combat' faction. Now it has evolved into pretty much an evil martial artist faction that seeks 'human trascendence' through superhuman martial arts, transhumanism (and martial arts), and eliminating those who would endanger this ascension (through martial arts). They are also split about 'killing' vs. 'saving' techniques and mentality and 'bare handed' vs 'weapon-wielding' martial arts styles. And that they have accepted much more 'disciples' (including a bunch of Clanners (you know, 'Children of Kerensky')) doesn't helps ANY.
> 
> And of course, there's still other factions like Shadowloo and the like out there, who think of the same 'purity of combat' thing.






Aquarius Alodar said:


> Hmmmrrrrrfffff.....you are right,y'know....in that unless you can (temporarilary,at least) suspend the higher brain functions or some similar skullcoja tech trick, they _will_ win a fight....unless I missed some detail or other?




No, you're right. These guys take luck, skill, trickery and overwhelming firepower to even have a chance of victory. They are a threat because there's a high chance one of them might get very Ax Crazy soon and 'graduate' from killing people in one-on-one curb-stomps and start bombing city blocks with Ki blasts.

I had another pair of ideas running around my head-one being that there's a 'good guy' variant of this faction (with at least one Alternate of the Ryonzampaku (sp?) Dojo among the group, as well as the Tendo Dojo and heaven knows what else)-on one side, they *are* 'good guys' and it will show. On the other hand, they are as much condescending Smug Supers as their dark counterparts, and follow the unwritten rules of the Martial Arts World to the letter-even if it might get *your* poor Muggle rear killed.

Kenichi The Mightiest Disciple - Television Tropes & Idioms

The second idea was a short story for the sake of flavor-dunno what to title it, probably something like 'To Make A Superman Bleed'. In it, for some damn reason that he keeps to himself, 'Invincible Superman' Hayato Furinji reprises (from his POV) an attack on the U.S. Army base on Okinawa.

The man is so out there that if someone went and said in the manga that he's a WH40K Primarch, it would sound plausible.

He's forced into retreating because the base, which had been slaughtered almost to a man during the 23 Hours by Chiropterans and has since rebuilt to handle attacks by them and worse things, counterattacks with everything they've got. Which includes (stolen) Macharius Vulcan Super-Heavy tanks. And worse.

Manga Fox: History's Strongest Disciple Kenichi Vol.41 Ch.382: To Okinawa Online Manga Scans


----------



## TheVengefulKoala

Marco! Don't you know that TV Tropes Will Ruin Your Life?

...

See? There we go!







The entire post is the result of an odd sense of humor.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

TV Tropes has Enhanced My Life (or at least been entertaining reading).

In Coreline, TV Tropes Will Enhance Your Life... by letting you to continue living it.

Hmm. Thinking about it, 'Knowledge: Fiction' might have to get restructured. Or not. Dunno yet.

As I see it, Knowledge: Fiction insofar had been knowledge about Fictional works. Okay, let's keep that. If you see an Evangelion, Knowledge: Technology or Knowledge: Military Hardware or Knowledge: Big Honking Mechas or whatever gives you an exact, Jane's Military Weapons-like breakdown of the Evangelion's capabilities (Example: Unit-02 is a 'Production'-type, the TV series version has on its 'fins' a holster for a Progressive Knife, a Spike Launcher and (arguably) jets for deceleration from falls. The 'Rebuild' version also has the 'Beast Mode'. You do not know if it's from the Canon or Rebuild-verse-only that Unit-02 has those devices on board as standard).

Knowledge: Fiction makes you look at an Evangelion and what it can do (you might now know EVERYTHING that the Eva does and its statistical value, but you'll know the 'signature' things) and allow you to differentiate if it's from the Canon, Rebuild or Gregg Landsman's Nobody Dies universes, and if so, what is beneficial (example: the ND!version of Asuka is a geek stuttery moeblob unless she's Getting Dangerous... and the Unit has a dog-like AI) and what's hazardous to your health (ND! version of Rei is... well, she's something you get from mixing Rei, Haruhi Suzumiya and Alucard. And she's not alone).

Also, rolling Knowledge: Fiction in a certain situation (interacting with Fictions, for example) *might* allow you to 'read' the Tropes that are happening (if you're on a Die Hard On An X, rolling gets you a breakdown of what people who make a Die Hard On An X might be going for. You'll probably get a 'Top 10 Reason Terrorists Take A Hockey Stadium Hostage' list as a result-and a good roll might allow the GM to include the 'true' reason among them).

Well... just a thought. Or a rant.

Lack of sleep makes me write like crazy. Sometimes it's like that.


----------



## TheVengefulKoala

Ah. Good old "Knowledge: Fiction".

If I recall correctly, I had an AdC that used that pretty extensively....

Time to bring the Otaku to its new home.













*Otaku-*
The obsessed. The passionate. The completely wacked-out fanboys/ fangirls. The Otaku is, put simply, a specialist, an expert, on all things fictional. Be it an Otaku who's specialty is Japanese Fiction, or the reclusive gun-nut who can name every firearm ever made by Colt by caliber and year made since 1875, an Otaku is your best friend...or worst nightmare, depending.

*Requirements:*
Pre-Vanishing Human Only
Skills: Knowledge, Fiction- 6 ranks

*Class Information*

_Hit Die:_ The Otaku gains 1d6 HP per level.
_Action Points:_ 4+ half the Otaku's level, per level, rounded down.
_Class Skills:_ Concentration (Con), Craft (Writing) (Int), Disable Device (Int), Knowledge (Fiction, Popular Culture, Tactics, Technology) (Int), Listen (Wis), Profession (Wis), Read/Write Language (none), Speak Language (none), Tumble (Dex)
Skill Points at Each Level: 15 + Int modifier.

*Class Features:*
*Favorite Subject-* At 1st level, the Otaku chooses one genre or type of fiction (Anime and Manga, horror, fictional weaponry, etc.) The Otaku gains a +5 bonus when dealing with this category (attack, defense, etc.) The GM has final say over what is and is not appropriate for this class ability.

*Gandalf's Apprentice-* At 2nd level, the Otaku no longer suffers the -4 racial penalty to using magic. However, they keep their resistance to magic.

*A Genius to Himself-* At 4th level, the Otaku gains a +5 bonus to Knowledge, Fiction.

*Weak Spots-* At 5th level, the Otaku is able to spend two action points and a full-round action to determine the weakness of a particular Fiction (i.e. where a mecha's armour is weakest, for instance).

*Keep Your Friends Close...-* At 7th level, the Otaku gets the "Judge Opponent" feat free.

*I'm Learning as I Go-* At 8th level, the Otaku gains the Feat "Weapon Focus" free, as well as the proficiency for that specific weapon (should they not already have it).

*Killing Blow-* At 10th level, the Otaku may, when quipped with the weapon they have specialized in (see above) for 5 Action Points, once per session, may treat a successful attack as a Critical Hit.

*Bonus Feats-* At 3rd, 6th, and 9th level, the Otaku may select a Bonus Feat. 
The bonus feat must be selected from the following list, and the Otaku must meet all the prerequisites of the feat to select it.

Alertness, Athletic, Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Educated, Deceptive, Defensive Martial Arts, Exotic Weapon Proficiency, Gearhead, Improved Initiative, Low Profile, Quick Draw, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Renown, Weapon Finesse, Windfall.


Level BAB Fort Ref Will Special　 Def Rep
1 0 0 0 +3 Fav. Subject +0 0
2 +1 0 0 +3 Gan. Appr. +1 +1
3 +1 0 +1 +4 Bonus Feat +1 +1
4 +1 0 +1 +4 Genius to H. +2 +1
5 +2 0 +1 +5 Weak Spots +2 +2
6 +2 0 +2 +6 Bonus Feat +3 +2
7 +2 0 +2 +6 Keep your... +3 +2 
8 +3 0 +3 +7 Learning... +4 +3
9 +3 0 +3 +8 Bonus Feat +4 +3
10 +3 0 +3 +8 Killing Blow +5 +3


----------



## TheVengefulKoala

And now my last little blurb (for now) about the Vanderhavens and Co.


*The Nightblades*
*Symbol:* A pair of pitch-black knives, crossed at the hilts, behind a white full moon.
*Agenda:* To bring some semblace of order to Coreline via covert operations.
*Structure:* Corporate-sponsored covert paramilitary organization.
*Most Common Allegiance:* Vanderhaven Arms, Justice
*Requisition Limit:* 60 (Classified)


There's no shortage of conspiracies on Coreline. From NERV to Firewall to AEGIS, chances are there's some secret group somewhere that wants to do something without anyone else knowing about it. The Nightblades are one such conspiracy, and they'd like to keep their activities as secret as possible.

Founded by Markus Vanderhaven shortly after the creation of Vanderhaven Arms, the Nightblades are a corporate-sponsored paramilitary organization, similar to the Stingray Ghosts. The Nightblades serve both a preventative and reactionary role, constantly watching for potential "problems" and preventing them if possible...and quickly ending them if not. Much like the assorted security forces of Stingray Industries, the Nightblades attempt to police Coreline, ensuring that nobody's planning on dropping a nuke into the planet's core or somesuch.

The Nightblades prefer to remain as secret as possible, and as such their recruitment is very covert: if somebody catches their attention, a recruiting agent will infiltrate their home, usually at night, and make contact, explaining the organization's basic goals. If the possible Nightblade accepts, then they are taken to the Nightblades' training center. If they refuse, they can say good-bye to roughly an hour of their memory.

This, combined with the ultra-strenuous training program, ensures two things. First, most conservative estimates place the number of active Nightblades at no more than 1,000. Though nobody except for the Vanderhavens know how many there actually are. Secondly, even the most inept Nightblade is a capable combatant.

Outside of the organization, the only people who know of the Nightblades' existence are Sylia Stingray, Washu Hakubi, and perhaps a handful of others. NERV suspects their existence, and has attempted a few "probes", as have Third Echelon. All such attempts at infiltration have been thwarted, but despite the Nightblades' security, it's only a matter of time before somebody slips in.





*Markus Vanderhaven (Charismatic 10, Field Officer 10)*
_"Alright. Torch the bodies, just to be safe. We're moving in five."_

Markus vanderhaven is one of the two founders and CEOs of Vanderhaven Arms, as well as the Commander of the Nightblades. Standing at just a little over six feet tall, this brown-hair, hazel-eyed former Stingray Ghost has police training, a steady gun hand, and an entire paramilitary organization at his command.

Originally from Bad Rock, Arkansas, Vanderhaven was a member of the Chicago Police Department when the Vanishing occured. Everyone else in his precinct ended up dying, and when the madness ended 23 hours later, Markus was curled up under a desk in an office in the PD, a dozen or more zombies scratching at the door. Thankfully, he managed to work through most of the psychological damage afterwards, though Vanderhaven still has a phobia of the undead.

Afterwards, Vanderhaven joined up with Stingray Industries, eventually becoming a Ghost and losing his right arm (though not at the same time. The arm was also replaced). Next came the Pieta Raids, wherein Coreline was first introduced to the claymoreverse Youmas. After fighting through a small Canadian town to disable a CLULESS-infected computer, Markus retired. Now as the CEO of his own weapons company and commander of a secret paramilitary organization, Markus Vanderhaven shows no signs of slowing down yet.

Markus is known to be on firendly terms with Sylia Stingray and Washu Hakubi, and despite his "retired" status, still assists them in whatever mad venture they're undertaking, though it's usually as a consultant of some kind. Very rarely does Vanderhaven venture into the field...on behalf of Stingray, at any rate. When it comes to the Nightblades, Vanderhaven is often on the field as well, if the mission is important enough. And given the kinds of missions the Nightblades tackle, it usually is.


*Jason Vanderhaven (Smart 5, Engineer 5, Technosavant 10)*
_"Guys...I'm tracking about 30...no, 31 inbound hostiles. I'd get out of there, unless you like being Swiss cheese."_

Jason vanderhaven is the younger brother of Markus, and the other co-founder/co-owner of Vanderhaven Arms. A former computer programmer, he was at home in Bad rock when the 23 Hours started up. During the first few hours, he managed to survive a xenomorph attack and a gunfight against the Golden Minions of Panther Zora armed with nothing but a .45 2-shot Derringer and an antique longsword taken from a fallen knight.

After the Hours, Jason worked for the U.S. government, analyzing CLULESS before founding Vanderhaven Arms with his brother. Jason acts as the Nightblade's Tech Director, and the Operations Director when Markus is in the field. Despite thier similar roles (or perhaps because of them), Jason does not get along well with Washu, and they usually play horrible inter-organization pranks on each other.

Jason is still unhappy about the HCl in his thermos, by the way.


*The Captain (Smart 3, Otaku 10, Soldier 7)*
_"Hmm. A .50 AE round at point-blank range will all but vaporize a human finger. Interesting. Now...What was it you were saying you were going to do to my family?"_

The Nightblade known only as "the Captain" is one of the most experienced among the organization. He has more experience than almost every Nightblade put together, and he's widely-regarded as Markus Vanderhaven's "go-to" man. Not bad for somebody in his mid-20s.

The Captain is not particularly forthcoming with personal details about himself. What is known is that he survived the Hours when he was 12 (in his hometown somewhere in Illinois), attended Furinkan High School in Nerima, Japan (one of the deadliest high schools in the world), was a Junior Agent of the Goddess Relief Office during high school, somehow impressed Sylia Stingray during that time, and was recruited by the Nightblades almost as soon as he graduated. After one-and-a-half-years of college education, the Captain was ready to rock.

With an almost-unparallelled knowledge of anime and manga, and a damn good knowledge of every other type of Fiction, he's an expert in a number of academic fields. He's also a really, really, really good shot (but then again, you'd be too if you have to live through the things he has).

The Captain is a verbose fellow with a light, stoic face and sharp blue eyes. His dress varies by situation, but he prefers black BDUs and body armor in combat. He also has a simple golden ring on his left ring finger. 

Much like his personal history, the Captain avoids discussing where he lives, who he's married to, and other details. As he puts it, "I work for a secret paramilitary organization sponsored by a multinational weapons company, who in-turn supports another corporation with influence in _other universes_. I have a lot of enemies. Enemies plus family? No, thank you."


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

TheVengefulKoala said:


> Ah. Good old "Knowledge: Fiction".
> 
> If I recall correctly, I had an AdC that used that pretty extensively....
> 
> Time to bring the Otaku to its new home.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Otaku-
> The obsessed. The passionate. The completely wacked-out fanboys/ fangirls. The Otaku is, put simply, a specialist, an expert, on all things fictional. Be it an Otaku who's specialty is Japanese Fiction, or the reclusive gun-nut who can name every firearm ever made by Colt by caliber and year made since 1875, an Otaku is your best friend...or worst nightmare, depending.
> 
> *Requirements:*
> Pre-Vanishing Human Only
> Skills: Knowledge, Fiction- 6 ranks
> 
> *Class Information*
> 
> _Hit Die:_ The Otaku gains 1d6 HP per level.
> _Action Points:_ 4+ half the Otaku's level, per level, rounded down.
> _Class Skills:_ Concentration (Con), Craft (Writing) (Int), Disable Device (Int), Knowledge (Fiction, Popular Culture, Tactics, Technology) (Int), Listen (Wis), Profession (Wis), Read/Write Language (none), Speak Language (none), Tumble (Dex)
> Skill Points at Each Level: 15 + Int modifier.
> 
> *Class Features:*
> *Favorite Subject-* At 1st level, the Otaku chooses one genre or type of fiction (Anime and Manga, horror, fictional weaponry, etc.) The Otaku gains a +5 bonus when dealing with this category (attack, defense, etc.) The GM has final say over what is and is not appropriate for this class ability.
> 
> *Gandalf's Aprrentice-* At 2nd level, the Otaku no longer suffers the -4 racial penalty to using magic. However, they keep their resistance to magic.
> 
> *A Genius to Themself-* At 4th level, the Otaku gains a +5 bonus to Knowledge, Fiction.
> 
> *Weak Spots-* At 5th level, the Otaku is able to spend two action points and a full-round action to determine the weakness of a particular Fiction (i.e. where a mecha's armour is weakest, for instance).
> 
> *Keep Your Friends Close...-* At 7th level, the Otaku gets the "Judge Opponent" feat free.
> 
> *I'm Learning as I Go-* At 8th level, the Otaku gains the Feat "Weapon Focus" free, as well as the proficiency for that specific weapon (should they not already have it).
> 
> *Killing Blow-* At 10th level, the Otaku may, when quipped with the weapon they have specialized in (see above) for 5 Action Points, once per session, may treat a successful attack as a Critical Hit.
> 
> *Bonus Feats-* At 3rd, 6th, and 9th level, the Otaku may select a Bonus Feat.
> The bonus feat must be selected from the following list, and the Otaku must meet all the prerequisites of the feat to select it.
> 
> Alertness, Athletic, Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Educated, Deceptive, Defensive Martial Arts, Exotic Weapon Proficiency, Gearhead, Improved Initiative, Low Profile, Quick Draw, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Renown, Weapon Finesse, Windfall.
> 
> 
> Level BAB Fort Ref Will Special　 Def Rep
> 1 0 0 0 +3 Fav. Subject +0 0
> 2 +1 0 0 +3 Gan. Aprr. +1 +1
> 3 +1 0 +1 +4 Bonus Feat +1 +1
> 4 +1 0 +1 +4 Genius to Th. +2 +1
> 5 +2 0 +1 +5 Weak Spots +2 +2
> 6 +2 0 +2 +6 Bonus Feat +3 +2
> 7 +2 0 +2 +6 Keep your... +3 +2
> 8 +3 0 +3 +7 Learning... +4 +3
> 9 +3 0 +3 +8 Bonus Feat +4 +3
> 10 +3 0 +3 +8 Killing Blow +5 +3




[pedant] After spellchecking to make sure....'Aprrentice'?!......'Apprentice' more like.[/pedant]


----------



## TheVengefulKoala

Ah, yes. My apologies. This was written back when I was younger and more stupid than I am now. I practically just copy-pasted it to the thread.

I'll run it through spellcheck. Thanks for pointing that out!


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

TheVengefulKoala said:


> Ah, yes. My apologies. This was written back when I was younger and more stupid than I am now. I practically just copy-pasted it to the thread.
> 
> I'll run it through spellcheck. Thanks for pointing that out!





Ahem....[sotto voce] I have something of a confession to make....Marco's slightly dyslexic, but you probably already knew that.....and, well, I'm (high-functioning) ASD......I just have slightly more tolerance for people with innate grammar and spelling difficulties, than the errors others make that they could just revise, IYKWIM. [/sotto voce]


----------



## marcoasalazarm

I'm not dyslexic. I have English as a second language on a country that has a so-so education system (not horribly bad, but in dire need of improvement at times).

And concerning what you said, Aquarius... well, yeah, probably a dumb idea to talk about stories that you wanna write about this setting (probably require a specialized thread someplace... like SpaceBattles, or someplace else.... any recommendatons?).

OTOH-I wrote a new story for this. It's a Vanishing survivor talking about his experience and what he feels about this setting. I haven't posted it here (yet) because it's a Cluster F Bomb.

http://browse.deviantart.com/?order=5&q=coreline#/d328suh


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:


> I'm not dyslexic. I have English as a second language on a country that has a so-so education system (not horribly bad, but in dire need of improvement at times).
> 
> And concerning what you said, Aquarius... well, yeah, probably a dumb idea to talk about stories that you wanna write about this setting (probably require a specialized thread someplace... like SpaceBattles, or someplace else.... any recommendatons?).
> 
> OTOH-I wrote a new story for this. It's a Vanishing survivor talking about his experience and what he feels about this setting. I haven't posted it here (yet) because it's a Cluster F Bomb.
> 
> Browsing deviantART




Ah.

As for recommends...._de nada, mi amigo._ The 'spoiler block' code test turned out _muy bien_, in fact. Fyi, its like this: spoiler ->
 /spoiler.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

And OTOH, if by 'dyslexia' you mean my occasionally unstructured idea barrages... well, yeah, it's occasionally an issue.


----------



## TheVengefulKoala

And here I thought was called a "super-imagination".


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Okay... it's that, too.

http://fc08.deviantart.net/fs70/f/2010/338/e/a/inspiration_strikes_when____by_qinni-d348qvo.gif

RL gets in the way a lot. So I go at it when I can.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:


> OTOH-I wrote a new story for this. It's a Vanishing survivor talking about his experience and what he feels about this setting. I haven't posted it here (yet) because it's a Cluster F Bomb.
> 
> Browsing deviantART




Cue comeback:


"Hm.

Scared? *shrug*

Me? (link) *grin*

SCARED?

Says you, neurotypicals.

(link)

You want to find *any* kind of peace and quiet down here, you either go down a little island off the Philippines - if you can stand their rules - or out past New Zealand way off the Nipponese side, there's another archipelago there - interesting, if you can stand what is a form of cockfighting being the main entertainment - or you can commission or build your own little pocket world if you have the money or tools (and pray that nobody comes banging too soon, for whatever reason) *That* is what I call surviving."

- *The response of one [Post-Vanishing] individual to the above. December 7th, 10 Post-Vanishing.*


----------



## TheVengefulKoala

Just a note! Sometime soon, I'll be running my own Coreline adventure here on ENworld.

Should be fun, eh? *Cue the evil grin.*


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

Gazzetter feed re British Isles, Overview - According to the street word, Daniel McGregor Dare seems to be operating La Resistance out of Birmingham ....Interplanet Space Fleet having made many, many covert launches to southern Venus and elsewhere during the Hours. It's rumored some kind of backroom deal was cut with the Doctor or Commander Andred to get access to Galifrey for purposes of resettling certain....refugees.

Certain of the Thomsonverse seem also to be involved with the effort. Logos Fictions w/the powers of Toons....creepy, IMHO.


----------



## Rappy

Sorry I haven't been as active here lately, but I lost all my work on an another one of my projects due to a corrupted OpenOffice save, so I've mainly been trying to repair that damage. I'm still around for this stuff, though, and I'll try to have a fluff piece at least before the week's out.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Hi, Rappy. It's good to see you, and sure, take your time.

As for Aquarius... well, to be honest, the only thing that I have dabbled on is on London, and a few ideas about Scotland (Rappy has added the most-I think the most I've said is that the Hadrian Wall is rebuilt (as in Neil Marshall's 'Doomsday) and the wilderness inside is a modernized Claymore).

So any ideas are well-accepted. I think that Dan Dare would be the UNSC's foremost expert in Venus, though. Not just his old nemesis, but every evil Faction with a powerbase in Venus-Dan Dare knows something about it.

As for the F-SWTI of Tokyo, Japan, there *is* a name that I found that I think describes working on that madhouse. It is a name that they took because it resembles that of a much-heard-about (even if secret) division within the Imperium's Holy Inquisition. 

And that is the 'Doomwatch'.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:


> Hi, Rappy. It's good to see you, and sure, take your time.
> 
> As for Aquarius... well, to be honest, the only thing that I have dabbled on is on London, and a few ideas about Scotland (Rappy has added the most-I think the most I've said is that the Hadrian Wall is rebuilt (as in Neil Marshall's 'Doomsday) and the wilderness inside is a modernized Claymore).
> 
> So any ideas are well-accepted. I think that Dan Dare would be the UNSC's foremost expert in Venus, though. Not just his old nemesis, but every evil Faction with a powerbase in Venus-Dan Dare knows something about it.
> 
> As for the F-SWTI of Tokyo, Japan, there *is* a name that I found that I think describes working on that madhouse. It is a name that they took because it resembles that of a much-heard-about (even if secret) division within the Imperium's Holy Inquisition.
> 
> And that is the 'Doomwatch'.






With regards to Atlanta (Lich King) and Colorado (Burning Legion) (both IIRC)......their respective messes just got messier. Our bunch seems to have formed some kind of........cabal with  theirs.

As for the Kingdom of Orlando....it does have an outpost doesn't it? I believe Rappy forgot about that...


----------



## TheVengefulKoala

Got my own Coreline game up and running if anyone feels brave enough to let me GM one. Link is: http://www.enworld.org/forum/talking-talk/298445-coreline-welcome-jungle.html#post5406955


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Interested.


----------



## Rappy

Well, I didn't get it out in time, but here it is. There may be stats and greater looks at some of these later.

*Madness and Monsters: A Quick Rundown of Some Mad, Morally Questionable, or Otherwise Oddball Scientists*
*Dr. Von Reichter, Creator of the Cyber-series*
*Home Series:* _Cybersix_
*Species:* Human
*Location:* Somewhere in Argentina
*Status:* Currently on the Most Wanted List of several international organizations
*General Information:* A member of the Third Reich and a scientist of ill-repute, Von Reichter is a gaunt, hawk-nosed man known for his creation of cloned humans and monsters that he unleashes on various parts of Argentina from his hidden jungle lair. Ironically, his own worst nemesis, the heroine Cybersix, is the result of his own experimentation. As a result, Cybersix is the priority target of Von Reichter and his clone progeny, José.

*Upton Julius, Billionaire Beast Buiilder*
*Home Series:* _Impossible Creatures_
*Species:* Human
*Location:* Isla Variatas in the South Pacific
*Status:* Under diplomatic immunity
*General Information:* A billionaire that uses the stolen technology of the science project code-named "Sigma", Upton Julius populates the post-CLULESS Pacific archipelago of Isla Variatas with numerous chimeric monsters under the command of himself and his underlings, the brutal whaler Whitey Hooten, sadistic ornithologist Velika la Pette, and the vile Dr. Otis Ganglion (a mad scientist in his own right). As the sole owner of the Isla Variatas chain (due to his swindling of native lands), however, Julius's operations are technically legal, and have padded his massive wallet even further by supplying various animal hybrids to the highest bidder.

*Naomitsu Madaraki, the Imperial Doctor*
*Home Series:* _Franken Fran_
*Species:* Human
*Location:* Last seen in the Antarctic Ocean
*Status:* Missing
*General Information:* Like Von Reichter, Naomitsu Madaraki was a member of the Axis powers during his universe's World War II; unlike Von Reichter, however, Madaraki has a sense of justice and moral compass, albeit a possibly skewn one. Little is known about his career beyond that he is purportedly an amazing physician and has created several flesh golem-like constructs as well as whale-humanoid monsters in the Antarctic.

*Fran Madaraki, "Franken Fran"*
*Home Series:* _Franken Fran_
*Species:* Artificial construct
*Location:* Private mansion somewhere in Japan
*Status:* N/A
*General Information:* One of the creations of Naomitsu Madaraki, Fran is a blonde-haired young woman with two Frankenstein-esque bolts in her neck and covered in stitches that signify her true nature. An inventive and masterful doctor in her own right, Fran has created attachments that allow her to have two to six extra arms for complex surgeries, and has created servants for herself of various sorts. She is also a noted romantic, almost always taking a patient involved in a matter of love. Be forewarned, however: Fran seems to be a physical personification of karma, and her transfigurations can sometimes bear fruit to that end, such as traitors becoming literal loyal dogs or things far, far worse.

*Dr. Clayton Forrester, Way Down in Deep 13*
*Home Series:* _Mystery Science Theater 3000_
*Species:* Human
*Location:* Deep 13 laboratory, beneath the Earth's crust
*Status:* Employed by the Fraternal Order of Mad Science
*General Information:* A deranged madman in a neon green labcoat, Dr. Forrester is less of a world conquerer and more of the type that enjoys the act of the experiment in and of itself. In the new universe he's found himself in, Dr. Forrester is most famous for the creation of the Dogbone 3000, a mass-produced replica of the Satellite of Love.

*Davros, Lord of the Daleks*
*Home Series:* _Doctor Who_
*Species:* Kaled
*Location:* Skaro
*Status:* Possibly (but unlikely to be) deceased
*General Information:* In his home universe, the Kaled scientist Davros, in a megalomaniacal bid for perfection, mutated his own species into the lifeforms that would later be encased in suits and become the terrors known as the Daleks. Davros's goals in his new universe were the same as always: become the ultimate master of the universe with the use of the Daleks. Unfortunately for Davros, the Doctor once again stepped in to stop him, and he is currently presumed dead. Of course, his history of revivals from the grave make this seem unlikely...


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

Rappy said:


> *Madness and Monsters: A Quick Rundown of Some Mad, Morally Questionable, or Otherwise Oddball Scientists*
> 
> *Davros, Lord of the Daleks*
> *Home Series:* _Doctor Who_
> *Species:* Kaled
> *Location:* Skaro
> *Status:* Possibly (but unlikely to be) deceased
> *General Information:* In his home universe, the Kaled scientist Davros, in a megalomaniacal bid for perfection, mutated his own species into the lifeforms that would later be encased in suits and become the terrors known as the Daleks. Davros's goals in his new universe were the same as always: become the ultimate master of the universe with the use of the Daleks. Unfortunately for Davros, the Doctor once again stepped in to stop him, and he is currently presumed dead. Of course, his history of revivals from the grave make this seem unlikely...




Well...this does bring up a fairly obvious point......no doubt, the other dominant species on Skaro has long since been given a one-way free ticket to somewhere.....quieter, right?


Also, according to data from various scout probes sent to Mars (some bearing the ID stamps of the [nonoperational in Coreline] TriOptinum Corp), our version of the Ice Warriors would appear to be  Federationists, despite their current state of extreme secrecy.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Rappy said:


> *Dr. Clayton Forrester, Way Down in Deep 13*
> *Home Series:* _Mystery Science Theater 3000_
> *Species:* Human
> *Location:* Deep 13 laboratory, beneath the Earth's crust
> *Status:* Employed by the Fraternal Order of Mad Science
> *General Information:* A deranged madman in a neon green labcoat, Dr. Forrester is less of a world conquerer and more of the type that enjoys the act of the experiment in and of itself. In the new universe he's found himself in, Dr. Forrester is most famous for the creation of the Dogbone 3000, a mass-produced replica of the Satellite of Love.




Damn shame of two things: 1) he has used employees he does not like on tests of the Dogbone 3000, and also 2) the !@##$ is still trying to conquer the world using bad movies.

Now, well, with Forester, one of two things might happen: 1) he suceeds to conquer (part of) the world by grossing the Fictions out, 2) Torches and Pitchforks come after him because of the affront of said bad movies being aired.



Aquarius Alodar said:


> Also, according to data from various scout probes sent to Mars (some bearing the ID stamps of the [nonoperational in Coreline] TriOptinum Corp), our version of the Ice Warriors would appear to be  Federationists, despite their current state of extreme secrecy.




TriOptinum might not be active, but the weapon designs are still around (like that sweet tri-barreled (or that looked tri-barreled) pump-action shotgun from System Shock 2).

On other notes... I have obtained a digital copy of the FFG Horizon D20 minigame 'Virtual'. So starting Dec 31st at the earliest I'm gonna work on a small add-on to this. Might be small, might be big.

Just a little combination of this, this, and this (well not *this* as in the setting, but *this* as in the carnage).

Yeah... the Digital World/Plane (or as people nowadays call it, 'The Grid') is a little more... chaotic. You might wanna bring a gun-Disks and Digivices ain't cutting it anymore.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:


> On other notes... I have obtained a digital copy of the FFG Horizon D20 minigame 'Virtual'. So starting Dec 31st at the earliest I'm gonna work on a small add-on to this. Might be small, might be big.
> 
> Just a little combination of this, this, and this (well not *this* as in the setting, but *this* as in the carnage).
> 
> Yeah... the Digital World/Plane (or as people nowadays call it, 'The Grid') is a little more... chaotic. You might wanna bring a gun-Disks and Digivices ain't cutting it anymore.






The Photobuckets may need revision......unless two pics of the same thing were what you meant to link, mi amigo. 


".......Nor are the usual slugthrowers 'cutting it' for that matter. An SB-20 Mag-Pulse rifle is just about(_3d10 damage,only to mechanical/electronic,nonmagical targets off-Grid_) the only thing worth a short damm round there."


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Aquarius Alodar said:


> The Photobuckets may need revision......unless two pics of the same thing were what you meant to link, mi amigo.
> 
> 
> ".......Nor are the usual slugthrowers 'cutting it' for that matter. An SB-20 Mag-Pulse rifle is just about(_3d10 damage,only to mechanical/electronic,nonmagical targets off-Grid_) the only thing worth a short damm round there."




Well, you know what they say: _'Overkill is underrated'._

As for TRON-verse Programs as a Race.... well, there's a few ideas I had. Simple is better, I guess. So going for humanoid Medium race, with some things about them (like the Identity Disks) being Gear. Maybe making them hard to kill and easy to resurrect (as Programs that they are), but being vulnerable to EMP attacks or Data attacks.

Dunno what would be special about ISOs, then, in this setting... haven't seen the movie yet... what I DO know is that they are databeings created by the Grid itself, so... easier for them to adapt to situations, or something?

As for the art, The Grid was like I said-something between this:







this:






and this (as in the violence):


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Some Vehicles that, of course, should be on the Grid write-up (I could use some help... actually, a lot of help... with their stats)





The Grid LightTank, NATO Reportng Name 'Glass Cannon'.





The ENCOM Corporation 'Recognizer' Reconnaissance/Personnel Carrying VTOL Vehicle.











The ENCOM Corporation Mk. 1 and Mk. 2 LightCycles.






The ENCOM Corporation LightRunner.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:


> Well, you know what they say: _'Overkill is underrated'._
> 
> As for TRON-verse Programs as a Race.... well, there's a few ideas I had. Simple is better, I guess. So going for humanoid Medium race, with some things about them (like the Identity Disks) being Gear. Maybe making them hard to kill and easy to resurrect (as Programs that they are), but being vulnerable to EMP attacks or Data attacks.
> 
> Dunno what would be special about ISOs, then, in this setting... haven't seen the movie yet... what I DO know is that they are databeings created by the Grid itself, so... easier for them to adapt to situations, or something?




Maybe......so. However, being essentially the 'first programs'......should get them some....social status versus the ISOs, anyhow? (Rep +4, +5?)


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well, that's an idea.

As for how the Digital Plane (The Grid) looks... well, it looks like the Grid on the civilized areas and like the Digital World on the uncivilized areas. 'Civilized' are the major cities (example: Paris), uncivilized are areas like, well, the Nevada desert.

There are super-fast highways connecting each Grid city, where Light vehicles and speedsters run to and from. One of the fastest ones around is Wieringo Highway (ot 'Ringo Road'), which connects Keystone and Central City. There is NO SPEED LIMIT on it.
Which is a sort-of good thing when you have the two base cities of The Flash connected by a straight line.

As for the level of destruction that the Vanishing made... well, during the 23 Hours it pretty much feels like a Class 2, and then humanity returning and the rebuilding then reduces it back to Level 1 or 0... on most places.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:


> Well, that's an idea.
> 
> As for how the Digital Plane (The Grid) looks... well, it looks like the Grid on the civilized areas and like the Digital World on the uncivilized areas. 'Civilized' are the major cities (example: Paris), uncivilized are areas like, well, the Nevada desert.
> 
> There are super-fast highways connecting each Grid city, where Light vehicles and speedsters run to and from. One of the fastest ones around is Wieringo Highway (ot 'Ringo Road'), which connects Keystone and Central City. There is NO SPEED LIMIT on it.
> Which is a sort-of good thing when you have the two base cities of The Flash connected by a straight line.
> 
> As for the level of destruction that the Vanishing made... well, during the 23 Hours it pretty much feels like a Class 2, and then humanity returning and the rebuilding then reduces it back to Level 1 or 0... on most places.




Ideas? Something funny w/ the Speed Force lately, anyway....seems to be _eating_ random speedsters.....Blue blur.....suddenly hyperacclerates with a yell of suprise and the flash of yellow light.....get the picture?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Sonic the Hedgehog, my man, is a league of his own.

Well, the Archie Comics version.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Just bumping this baby.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

_ "Who are you?" "What do you want?" Sometimes questions are just questions,as a great philosopher of my race put it...*don't* even try to give me what I want and then expect me to do as you tell me, because if you do...._*glare* 

-* Fragment of MAT (Mechanoelectrically Assisted Telepathy) message beacon data*(operates on psi frequencies,of course) *being transmitted at the general coordinates of Z'ha'dum, sender unidentified* (they usually are, to present difficulties for the recipient in obtaining retribution of whatever sort)

....In other words, Senor Morden and his 'associates'  los Sombras.....do not know quite who, in this instance, they _coja_ with here.......*feral *


----------



## Rappy

Well, with spring coming up, the weather is changing and my activity levels are going up. As such, I figured a good idea for a new Coreline PDF might be a Coreline Book of Templates. Problem is...I haven't exactly figured out that many templates. So far, I've got the following ideas-

*Bog Zombie:* Powerful undead that heal damage when in contact with swamps, such as DC Comics' Solomon Grundy.
*Fable:* From the comic series of the same name. Regenerative powers, nigh-immortality, etc.
*Half-Dalek:* Dalek-hybrids have been shown to exist several times in the Doctor Who series, so why not?
*Protagonist Creature:* A more clever, versatile, and heroic version of an "enemy mook" monster, such as most of the _Paper Mario_ companions.
*Super-Animal:* Superpowered animals such as the various Kryptonian-powered DC Comics critters.
*Swamp Guardian:* Swamp-dwelling plant creatures such as Swamp Thing and Man-Thing.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

Rappy said:


> Well, with spring coming up, the weather is changing and my activity levels are going up. As such, I figured a good idea for a new Coreline PDF might be a Coreline Book of Templates. Problem is...I haven't exactly figured out that many templates. So far, I've got the following ideas-
> 
> 
> *Half-Dalek:* Dalek-hybrids have been shown to exist several times in the Doctor Who series, so why not?
> *Super-Animal:* Superpowered animals such as the various Kryptonian-powered DC Comics critters.




One of the more notable half-Daleks..........well. 


As for 'the various Kryptonian-powered DCU critters.....'  *ahem*...Earth-C/Earth-C Minus?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

http://supermanunbound.angelfire.com/NEW/D20Stats.htm

Concerning the 'Super-Animal' template, the link has the stats of a friend for a 'Superman Aura Enhancement' template. As is to be expected, well... the more powerful the aura, the more nasty the character is (unless you have something like Kryptonite bullets).

I had been debating extensively about whether or not to add this Template to this setting... any thoughts?

And also... with 'TRON: Legacy' now around, well, Rappy's excellent Paris write-up and the Plane of the Internet (or Digital World, or The Grid, as a lot of people call it) as a whole needs an expansion.

I am working on a few vehicles (well, still stumped about how to do the whole 'light ribbon' thing in D20 stats)... could use some help on a 'Program' Race write-up.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

Marco........
........ .......Regarding GENOM,well.....madness transmits across the starwinds,so they say. If you use _any version_ of GENOMTech(TM) cyberdecks....its 90% likely to have backdoors or some other Al-style cleverness that will seriously frak you up or otherwise assist in creating an AI possession-state compiler....bastards. *grimace*

(Sorry, needed to get this semi-rant off my chest. Brainjacking is a.....shocking thing to discuss at the best of times.....nearly had it happen to me the other day, that's why. Like I said, those are *nasty* bastards.)


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well....the Digital Plane has a lot of wonders and new evils.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:


> And also... with 'TRON: Legacy' now around, well, Rappy's excellent Paris write-up and the Plane of the Internet (or Digital World, or The Grid, as a lot of people call it) as a whole needs an expansion.





....Remember the Kingdom of Orlando? Their colony/embassy could use a write-up, methinks.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Just bumoping this.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

OK, where were we?





marcoasalazarm said:


> *LOS ANGELES, CALIFORNIA​*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> +Disneyworld, Universal Studios Hollywood: *They are now outposts of the Kingdom of Orlando. Although they maintain function as theme parks, most (if not all) employees must go to the Kingdom to be screened and trained as official members of the Kingdom Of Orlando’s military.





.....Basically, something similar has been done in the Parisian 'facilities' (as evidenced by the ongoing construction of a subterranean monorail nexus that seems to have Euston Square as one of its termini.) 



Elsewhere:




marcoasalazarm said:


> Sunnydale... on this setting, I think it'll have to change (post-last season (since there's a large amount of Slayers out there), but it's not a hole in the ground-so it might be a sort of 'composite' with other earlier seasons. Many people know that it was the Hellmouth (now it's fame alone makes it a supernatural hotspot, but it's not a Hellmouth-and neither is Cleveland), and decide to either leave town, ready a hefty defense, or leave well enough alone).




....One would of course wonder, just WTF Cleveland, OH ended up as....of course the Hellmouth was a  probability _coja_ on a scale to rival CLULESS, minus the blatancy......perhaps its popped up somewhere else?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

This probably riffs off too much like Warhammer 40K... well, just attempting to thin of a new 'introduction' for the setting.

Here goes:

_"*It is the dawn of a new age.* A decade ago, the world as we knew it ended. An event known nowadays as *'The Vanishing'* destroyed the barriers of reality, dropping all kinds of beings, technologies and phenomena on Earth's lap, altering it forever.

The world has been divided between that which is real and that which is Fiction.

This is an *Era of Badass*. To be alive in such times is a constant test on your mental, ethical and physical resilience. It is a constant fight to adapt and prevail-or die trying. It is to live on the strangest and most brutal of crossovers-an *ultimate showdown of ultimate destiny*, the final victor still undetermined. Pity those stuck in the middle.

The following tales occur on those times. *The line has been drawn, and now there is no going back. *

Forget anything you knew about rationality, for now the *'Rule of Cool' *prevails. Embrace the power of the *Tropes*, for they now mold your destiny. *Leave your sanity at the door*, for in the near future, there is only chaos. There is no longer a safe place, only a *Multiverse* slowly going mad and one timeline-the *Core Timeline*-which is almost too far gone.

We bid you welcome."_


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

Yeah....little too heavy on the grimdark for me.....



> _This is the end, beautiful friend/
> This is the end, my only friend, the end/
> Of our elaborate plans, the end/
> Of everything that stands, the end/
> No safety or surprise, the end/
> I'll never look into your eyes...again_



........but I got you an anthem over here, though. 


_"......Nine years. Nine*frakking*years! *sigh* I was actually sitting quite quietly in 'supported accomodation' as they used to call it back then (college studentry, fun!)  ...and the laws of physics decide to go 'poop' on me and the likes of me. Hence, you.  It may be all 'saturday-morning TV strategy' and similar for us, now, and I don't mind that - in fact, I enjoy it. Variety is the spice of life and things.

Ok, rant done. Now, please sit down and what would you like to drink? Hot chocolate? Tea? Or I could just make us all some orange juice._  ."


----------



## jefgorbach

time for a bump.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Thanks, man.


----------



## Rappy

I apologize for my overall absence in this thread since...well, a while now. I've been busy with my own d20 projects, life's thrown me a few blows now and again, and the latest stumbling block was my laptop needing repairs (I just got it back today). Anyway, since then, I have had some moments of expanding the list of potential Coreline-relevant templates. New entries or added exlanation since the last list are bolded:
*Atomic Giant: Radioactive giant versions of normally small monsters. See any number of 50's B-movies. *
Bog Zombie: Powerful undead that heal damage when in contact with swamps, such as DC Comics' Solomon Grundy.
Fable: From the comic series of the same name. Regenerative powers, nigh-immortality, etc.
Half-Dalek: Dalek-hybrids have been shown to exist several times in the Doctor Who series, so why not?
*Half-Prawn: The human-prawn hybrid form seen in District 9. Admittedly, that was a stopping point in between forms, but I felt there was some interpretive wiggle room.*
Protagonist Creature: A more clever, versatile, and heroic version of an "enemy mook" monster, such as most of the Paper Mario companions.
*Reptilian Regenerator: Serum-crafted regenerating reptilian humanoids. Examples include the Lizard from the Spider-Man comics and the titular creatures of the old B-movie The Alligator People.*
*Soul-Hewn Armor: A more expansive system than my original attempt at replicating Fullmetal Alchemist's blood seal.*
*Sith Abomatinion: Sithspawn creatures from the Star Wars universe, such as the chrysalide rancor and Gorc the Gammorean.* 
Super-Animal: Superpowered animals such as the various Kryptonian-powered DC Comics critters. *Optional rules from Blood and Vigilance applied.*
Swamp Guardian: Swamp-dwelling plant creatures such as Swamp Thing and Man-Thing.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Yeah... haven't posted mush, too, because of RL kicking my rear and dampening my creative vein.

BTW, the half-Prawn? Undiluted awesome idea, girl. So's the super-animal one.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:


> *APES:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ape recruiting poster, possible fake, posted on the Internet 23 Weeks Post-Vanishing.*
> 
> Hailing from a parallel dimension that had monkeys develop advanced cognitive capabilities on par with humans’ (and then declaring us their pets), the apes are pretty much a reflection of us-that is, if we were (or still were) like them. They use guns. They have cities. They have a government.
> They just don’t like us “damn, dirty humans”.
> For all means and purposes, there are only two playable classes of ape: the Chimpanzee, which is the most “normal” of the two, and the Gorilla, who is used more normally as a “heavy trooper”.
> *-Chimpanzees:*
> *+2 Dex, -2 Int.
> *Medium-Sized.
> *They start with the Alertness feat
> *They have the Scent ability.
> *Bite attack of 1d6+1 damage.
> *Speed of 30 ft (40 when moving on all fours). Climb speed of 30 ft.
> 
> *-Gorillas:*
> *+2 Str, +3 Dex, -2 Int.
> *Large-Sized.
> *They start with the Alertness feat.
> *They have the Scent ability.
> *Bite attack of 1d6+2, Claw attack (?) of 1d6+5.
> *Speed of 25 ft (35 when moving on all fours). Climb speed of 30 ft.




Complicated mierda (or perhaps not, amigo, take as you will)..... Woodside, CA is, Post-Vanishing, a 'last line of defense' cooperative commune against a Zaius/Grodd/Mallah teamup. Apparently, the bastardos killed the commune leader's adoptive mother in front of her. Why, I don't know..(FTEvulz,no doubt.)..but in any case, Zira dosen't seem to have gotten her to talk yet.     


(I said it was complicated.)


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well... it's nice hearing from you again, man.

One small thing... Grodd and Mallah are more likely to kill each other than cooperate (and actually, they did. Mallah lost. Good thing that Death is Cheap in comic books...).

Now, all of those of the 'Planet of the Apes' verse getting together... well, that might be a mite easier (although they will be at each other's throats once there's no humans left to kill...)


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:


> Well... it's nice hearing from you again, man.
> 
> One small thing... Grodd and Mallah are more likely to kill each other than cooperate (and actually, they did. Mallah lost. Good thing that Death is Cheap in comic books...).
> 
> Now, all of those of the 'Planet of the Apes' verse getting together... well, that might be a mite easier (although they will be at each other's throats once there's no humans left to kill...)




.....Ahem. actually, there was some kind of peace movement, wasn't there? (Lisa, Mandemus....)  La Resistance california style vis-a-vis the set up in Birmingham, England.


----------



## kronos182

Will someone be updating with info from the new Rise of the Planet of the Apes movie that's coming out?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

I think I will give it a shot... once I am able to see the movie (still not out in Costa Rica).

Just one dumb little detail: the Latin title for the movie is something along the lines of: "Planet of the Apes: (R)evolution."

...Yeah.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:


> To add on that: 'The Island' is an artificial island on L.A. Harbor, a penitentiary run by an alternate version of AM (that would be the A.I. from 'I Have No Mouth And I Must Scream'-it even has the voice of its 'creator', Harlan Ellison). People sent there are (supposedly) in cryo-suspension for the remainder of their sentences.
> 
> The ones who get out have become such headcases that they get commited in insane asylums, commit suicide, or are thoroughly mind-wiped of anything that happened during their stay on The Island (and more often than not into a complete mental clean slate and/or vegeative state). It is not known what kind of 'games' AM runs with them... but 'games' he plays, for it is the only thing he must be doing.
> 
> 'See You On The Island!', then, is one of the ultimate insults you can say in Los Angeles, for NOBODY wants to be 'supervised' by AM.




".......unless you had the Sigma Theta-esque foresight to backup and (have someone else) restore, of course. Which reminds me....I seem to be intercepting the dammdest comm signals lately.....people like Supremor, for instance, seem to be going back and forth between Alpha Centauri IX about some kind of 'reintegration unit' or something, w. 'the jail' being some kind of major factor. Yep, it would appear that AM honked off his peers somehow. Bombspam is expected in short order, if you ask me....."


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Yeah... there are some Artificial Intelligences out there who would consider the Allied Mastercomputer to be too crazy for them (and hence, one of those guy who give them a bad name).

Although the villainous Artificial Intelligences... yeah, they may think of him as too extreme, as well.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

"Okay: 

General-ish info.


True Way: Obviously mostly banned, for much the same reasons as the 'White Spider's' denizens did it....the Boston Jedi would most likely agree. _Mostly banned_, I said.....the syncretism between Modeler, Thousand-Eyed Pardoner( very Kuan Yin-esque, according to interpretation of some of her human cultists) and the Choir of Eywa is......interesting......to some at least.  

Which last, reminds me.....point my gear in the direction of Pandora, and there is odd _whispering_ on most psionic frequencies......(Sekot has actually had to warn off a few 'interested' parties, myself included, but the _matalok_ plugged into their Tree of Souls raises....curiousity.)"


----------



## Rappy

I haven't been on here since July of last year? Wow... It almost seems like it's too strange to be true, really, but here I am.

To make a long story short, in addition to work on d20 settings I've made and work on alone (which isn't an easy task), my grandmother was diagnosed with lung cancer November of last year, and the treatments of such have kept me both off of for-pay work and more occupied than I have been in the past. More occupation means less free time, and other projects happened to take precedence over this one, with my apologies. 

Still, from now on, I'm going to try to make at least one contribution to Coreline a month, even if it's a small one. Key word being try, as I am notoriously bad at fulfilling obligations.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:


> *THE AVENGERS OF HUMANITY*
> 
> *Agenda:* Retake Earth from the Fictions.
> *Structure:* Loosely-organized coalition of paramilitary organizations.
> *Symbol: * Earth globe with the letters ‘AOH’ crossed over it. Around it, the motto: ‘They can have it (the Earth) from our cold, dead fingers’.
> *Most Common Allegiance:* Avengers of Humanity.
> *Requisition Limit:* 45 (Restricted, Illegal).
> 
> The Avengers Of Humanity is a collection of misfits, ex-pros and outright wackos, all of them joined together thru one reason: they all believe that the Earth has become plagued with Fictions, and want to retake it.
> For this, they do all kinds of gray and black-class operations, including kidnapping, murder and threathening. They consider all Fictions as beneath their notice, and every single one of them that fights (police, military and mercenary) as approved targets (Post-Vanishing Humans are evaluated in a case-by-case basis, and they will never hurt any innocents of any kind). They will use any weapons they can appropriate, but as a symbol of their distaste for Fiction technology in general, they will mostly use weapons from PL5 and lower (In order to prevent ‘copycats’, most of these weapons are customized in some way. Other technology, such as cybernetic implants, will be evaluated in a case-by-case basis, usually approving it if there was truly no other choice.). Vehicles will be appropriated from anywhere they can obtain them, and usually given the ‘A-Team Treatment’ to make them combat-capable.
> 
> Politically-wise, although they do hit Fiction targets (and a lot of them), they show distaste for other factions such as the Knights of the True Timeline (which, in their opinion, is ‘cruelly indiscriminate in its tactics’. To have a faction that is virtually the same saying that.... *NOW* you know why the Knights are so much hated).




.....Coja. How I missed this, just.....damm. Probably not beneath 'honeypot' type kidnaps, either. Still, at least the fools wouldn't actively brainwash people to the cause....would they? (_I may not be one of these people you hate so much, but that doesn't mean you know quite who you're F-ING WITH!_" -*Random prisoner/victim/whatever......right before they try to bust out of the sitch with a ki technique or something.*


----------



## Rappy

Apologies for the belatedness of this post. I had meant to put it up weeks ago, but my grandmother's health has been at a drastic decline.

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*The Infected*
Within the 23 Hours, it became clear that major government actions had to be taken for not only the most apparent disasters, but those that could not be readily seen: disease. With the chiropteran outbreak in Osaka, the Tyrant/Progenitor Virus outbreaks in the American midwest and east Africa, the Las Plagas outbreak in Spain, degenerative cavern disease (DCD) cases in Transylvania, and other such biohazard nightmares, it is a wonder that disease specialists managed to get any sleep for months after the CLULESS event went global. Organizations such as the Center for Disease Control and various Fictions managed to crack down on most of these disease...but no one is perfect. One such case of diseases slipping through the cracks and managing to getting a nearly disastrous foothold was the Green Flu.

Often simply called "the Infection", the Green Flu epidemic struck regions from Pennsylvania to east Louisiana within days of the CLULESS event, spreading like wildfire through Coreline humans. While no one was quite sure what the main cause of the disease was – though much of the infection seemed to be spread through bites in classic plague zombie fashion, the name “Green Flu” and certain infected entities seem to indicate that there is a further vector such as fluid contact or airborne spores – the results were all too clear. While all Fictions seem to be immune to the disease for unknown reasons, only around 1/5 of the Coreline human population carried the right genetic lottery ticket to be immune to the disease. Those that were not so lucky either fled the Green Flu region before its quarantine or became one of the zombies known collectively as the Infected.

Note that infected are effectively at their most dangerous in large hordes against first- or low-level players, akin to the small four-team survivors" of the game series they were born from.



*Common Infected*
For what measure they can be considered "common", these run-of-the-mill Infected are the majority of the victims of the Green Flu. Common infected are aggressive, animalistic, and sensitive to intense light and sound, and in appearance are merely pallid-skinned versions of their former selves. Common Infected display unusual behaviors compared to other zombies, such as "moshing" (engaging in group combat against each other) or profusely vomiting when idle, and rushing violently at non-infected organisms when they are spotted. Infected are also not undead zombies so much as an aberrant mutation, akin to the "rage zombies" transported from the _28 Days/Weeks Later_-verse.

*Species Traits*
*Disease:* Green Flu (injury DC 14; incubation period 1d4 hours; initial 1d2 Wis; secondary 1d3 Int and 1d3 Wis).

*Horde Tactics (Ex):* In spite of being human-sized, up to four Common Infected can squeeze together into a single 5-foot square. In addition, for every five Common Infected attacking a single target, the participants gain a +1 bonus to attack rolls.

*Steel Shins (Ex):* Common infected are extremely resistant to damage from pure momentum, often leaping down from great heights. As such, they are immune to fall damage.

*Common Infected:* CR 1/2; Medium-size Monstrous Humanoid; HD 1d8; HP 4; Mas 13; Init +0; Spd 30 ft.; Defense 10, touch 10, flat-footed 10; BAB +1; Grap +1; Atk +1 melee (1d4, slam) or +1 melee (1d3 plus disease, bite); Full Atk +1 melee (1d4, 2 slams) or +1 melee (1d3 plus disease, bite); FS 5 ft. by 5 ft.; Reach 5 ft.; SQ Darkvision 60 ft., disease, horde tactics, low-light vision, steel shins; AL none; SV Fort +0, Ref +2, Will +0; AP 0; Rep +0; Str 10, Dex 10, Con 10, Int 4, Wis 6, Cha 5.
*Skills:* Climb +2, Listen -1, Spot -1.
*Feats:* Improved Damage Threshold.
*Advancement:* -.



*Uncommon Infected*
"Uncommon" Infected are more or less unique types of Common Infected, created by specific individual situations. The following Uncommon Infected are the main types known to exist. Stats for Uncommon Infected are as per those of Common Infected, with the exception of alterations listed below.
*CEDA Infected:* A member of the disaster relief/biohazard crisis group CEDA whose protective suit has failed to stop a bite from getting through and spreading the Green Flu. CEDA Infected have fire resistant NBC suits in their possessions rather than no listed possessions.
*Clown Infected:* Clown Infected are, as their name implies, people in clown suits from carnivals. While they have no special stats to separate them from the Common Infected, they serve the narrative function of being able to attract Common Infected into hordes.
*Fallen Survivor:* Survivalists before the Green Flu got to them, Fallen Survivors tend to carry various survival-related possessions on them (GM's choice). Fallen survivors have the Run feat instead of Improved Damage Threshold, as well as having a Constitution of 12 rather than 10.
*Mud Man:* The swamp-dwelling Mud Men are muck-laden infected that often run in a quadrupedal gait for reasons unknown. When a Mud Man makes a successful slam attack on a target, the target's eyes are coated in mud, causing them to suffer a -2 penalty to Spot checks for 1d6 rounds. This repeats with each successful slam attack to a maximum of a -6 penalty.
*Riot Infected:* Riot Infected are, as their name implies, kitted out in riot gear. They have tonfas, riot shields, and riot armor. Note that, due to their lack of the correct proficiencies, Riot Infected only get nonproficiency bonuses for their shield and armor, and cannot use their tonfas without a -4 penalty to attack rolls (and thus almost always simply use their fists).
*Worker Infected:* Worker Infected are Infected in construction worker's gear, including sound-proof earmuffs. They automatically fail any Listen checks, but are also immune to any effects or attacks based on auditory functions.



*General Special Infected Information*
Of all the victims of the Green Flu, only some individuals end up transforming into "Special Infected": those with unique appearances and abilities beyond that of the Common Infected hordes. In addition to their unique powers and shapes, Special Infected are also notable for usually being more intelligent than Commons. There are eight known Special Infected – the Boomer, Charger, Hunter, Jockey, Smoker, Spitter, Tank, and Witch – though unsubstantiated rumors have also told of a ninth Special Infected called "the Screamer". It is also worthy of note that, while all but one of the Special Infected have mostly only been seen with forms arising from one human sex, it is quite possible that all of them but the Witch can manifest in both male and female forms. All special infected have the Steel Legs trait as per the common infected.



*Boomer (Special Infected)*
_"He slimed me!"_ - Zoey, first wave survivor

Boomers, also known by nicknames such as "fat guy" and "roly poly", is a Special Infected whose human form has altered to be immensely bloated and coated in either pulsating boils or necrotic tissue. While physically weak and not capable of much more sustained damage than a mere Common Infected, the Boomer makes up for his frailty in the ability to vomit forth horrid-smelling green fluid known as Boomer bile. Boomer bile attracts Common Infected to it like a moth to flame, meaning that a Boomer can easily attain plenty of backup as long as there are Commons in the area around him. Similarly, if a Boomer is killed, he explodes in a violent shower of bile that may very well attract a Common horde anyway, as long as it manages to contact a living being. Female Boomers are known to exist, and are sometimes referred to as "Boomettes".

*Species Traits*
*Bilious Spew (Ex):* Once every 2d6 rounds, a Boomer can vomit forth a 10-foot cone of nauseous liquid known as Boomer bile. Targets that are drenched in Boomer bile treat all foes as if they have total concealment for one round, and then as if they have partial concealment for 1d4 rounds afterward. Furthermore, for 1d6 rounds after the attack is used, bile-drenched individuals are automatically targeted by any Common Infected in a 20-foot radius over all other targets (with the exception of pipe bombs). A successful Reflex save (DC 15) avoids the spew.

*Booming Death (Ex):* When a Boomer is killed, he explodes violently, forcing anyone within a 10-foot radius that is at the same height or above the boomer (the radius never extends below the Boomer) to make a Reflex save (DC 15) or be treated as if they were struck with the Boomer's bilious spew ability.

*Boomer:* CR 1; Medium-size Monstrous Humanoid; HD 1d8; HP 4; Mas 10; Init -1; Spd 20 ft.; Defense 9, touch 9, flat-footed 9 (-1 Dex); BAB +1; Grap +0; Atk +0 melee (1d3-1, slam); Full Atk +0 melee (1d3-1, 2 slams); FS 5 ft. by 5 ft.; Reach 5 ft.; SQ Bilious spew, booming death, darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, steel shins; AL none; SV Fort +2, Ref +1, Will +2; AP 0; Rep +0; Str 9, Dex 8, Con 10, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 5.
*Skills:* Climb +1, Listen +1, Spot +1.
*Feats:* Great Fortitude.
*Advancement:* -.



*Charger (Special Infected)*
_"This...thing's...crushing me!"_ - Rochelle, second wave survivor

The brutish Charger is easily identified by his shriveled left arm, immense ground-scraping right arm, and elephantine skin. He is just as unsubtle as his name implies - roaring like a bull and rushing forward in a powerful charge is his modus operandi, and he does this act of violence quite well. While their method of ocmbat is brute force, chargers seem to show at least some forward planning, often hiding in locations that allow them to charge opponents off of buildings or into the water.

*Species Traits*
*Pounding Charge (Ex):* When a charger succeeds on a bull rush, he automatically begins to grapple the opponent. He deals slam damage each round he maintains the grapple.

*Charger:* CR 1; Medium-size Monstrous Humanoid; HD 3d8+3; HP 16; Mas 12; Init -1; Spd 30 ft.; Defense 12, touch 9, flat-footed 12 (-1 Dex, +3 natural); BAB +3; Grap +5; Atk +5 melee (1d8+2); Full Atk +5 melee (1d8+2); FS 5 ft. by 5 ft.; Reach 5 ft.; SQ Darkvision 60 ft., low-light vision, pounding charge, steel shins; AL none; SV Fort +2, Ref +2, Will +3; AP 0; Rep +0; Str 15, Dex 8, Con 12, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 5.
*Skills:* Climb +3, Hide +2, Listen +1, Spot +1.
*Feats:* Improved Bull Rush, Power Attack.
*Advancement:* -.



*Hunter (Special Infected)*
_"Get it OFF ME!!"_ Louis, first wave survivor

The vicious hunters have fingers that have been twisted into claws and eyes that have shrunken into bloody vestigial organs (yet it still has vision as humanoids know it), as well as the boils and sores that taint the skin of most infected. With instincts akin to a wild cat, the hunter stalks his prey on all fours, letting out a mountain lion-like wail as he leaps across large distances in order to land on and eviscerate his target.

*Species Traits*

*Leaping Pounce (Ex): When a hunter attempts to jump into a square occupied by a Medium-sized character, it can follow up with a full attack.

Prodigious Leap (Ex): This works as per the jumping jack special quality of the same name.

Skills: Hunters gain a +8 bonus to Climb and Jump checks.

Feats: Hunters gain Mobility and Spring Attack as bonus feats.

Hunter: CR 1; Medium-size Monstrous Humanoid; HD 2d8+2; HP 11; Mas 12; Init +3; Spd 30 ft.; Defense 14, touch 13, flat-footed 11 (+3 Dex, +1 natural); BAB +2; Grap +3; Atk +3 melee (1d6+1, claw); Full Atk +3 melee (1d6+1, 2 claws) and -2 melee (1d4, bite); FS 5 ft. by 5 ft.; Reach 5 ft.; SQ Darkvision 60 ft., leaping pounce, low-light vision, prodigious leap, steel shins; AL none; SV Fort +1, Ref +6, Will +4; AP 0; Rep +0; Str 13, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 8, Wis 12, Cha 7.
Skills: Climb +11, Hide +4, Jump +11.
Feats: Dodge, Mobility, Spring Attack.
Advancement: -.



[More special infected to come]*


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Understandably you've been away. So it's not a problem.

Me... job issues. Tremendous job issues.

Cool Infected, BTW.


----------



## Lord Zack

*Londo Bell*

There are several organizations called Londo Bell on Coreline, as well as similar organizations, the AEUG, the League Militare, the Alpha Numbers, the Three (or Four, or Five...) Ships Alliance, etc. Not surprising, since there many incarnations of these organizations, from the original media that spawned them, alternate universes, Super Robot Wars, etc. They are unified in that they are military organization that protect the Earth using mechs, often of both the Real Robot and Super Robot types.

This is just one of these organizations. It is made of up of an alliance of several other factions, including the original Londo Bell itself, veterans of the AEUG that weren't part of the original Londo Bell, the League Militare, Terminal and the SDF-1 Macross being the major ones. In addition there are several independent robots who have joined with Londo Bell. A section of Rebel Alliance/New Republic starships has also joined them, primarily in order to counter Imperial interests in the Sol System, and specifically the Earth Sphere.

They have many allies, including the "colony Gundams" (ie Wing Gundam Zero, et al), the Autobots, as previously mentioned, the Rebel Alliance/New Republic, Zentradi that have chosen to be at peace with humans, Mithril, the nation of Orb, the Duchy of Riksent and even alternate versions of Londo Bell. They are supported by several corporate entities, including Anaheim Electronics, Mao Industries, Stark Industries and Wayne Enterprises. They're resources are limited due the chaos in the Earth Sphere, so they can use all the help they can get. Unfortunately, this means that despite having a number of advanced prototypes and super robots, the rank and file members must make due with what they can get, whether that be One Year War-era mobile suits, Arm Slaves, Terran Goliaths, and Vikings and even Fighter Jets. 

Exploits of this group include destroying an Executor-class Star Dreadnought that was part of a squadron of ships sent by the Empire to capture various advanced Fiction technology, including the SDF-1 Macross, defeating several Kaiju, as well as fighting an inconclusive battle with Godzilla, and driving off a legion of Sentinels going after Avalon (the space station from X-Men).

A (non-Comprehensive) roster of the group may be forthcoming. May or may not include stats.


----------



## Lord Zack

I seriously think Coreline needs a wiki to help keep the ideas everybody is coming up with organized.

*the Divine Crusaders*

The Divine Crusaders are an organization from the Super Robot series of video games. They were founded by Bian Zoldark to fight off alien threats. In Coreline this has taken on a whole new magnitude, with the shear number of such threats. Therefore, the Divine Crusaders are seeking new allies.

In most cases, the Divine Crusaders are made up of villainous elements, but this is not always the case. The alphaverse Divine Crusaders are allies of the good guys in that universe and thus have become an ally to all who seek to defend the earth from alien threats. In addition there are many splinter groups, some of which do not hold to the high standards of their founder, led by such unscrupulous personages as Adler Koch (from SRW OGs), Ghiren Zabi and Paptimus Scirocco.

As they are a coalition of allies they use many different kinds of equipment. From mobile suits and mobile armors from the Gundam series, to Mechabeasts and similar robots created by Doctor Hell (from the Mazinger series) and others and many more, they have whatever the organizations that have banded together to form the DC have and in many cases have combined they're resources to mass produce machines that they only had prototypes of before. The Divine Crusaders also have their own unique mechs, such as the super powerful Granzon, thought to be able to destroy the Earth by itself and the Valsion, Bian Zoldark's personal mech, as well as a line of mass-produced "Armored Modules" including the Lion, Barrelion and Guarlion.

The Divine Crusaders are likely to be foes of the player characters, especially if they are members of such organizations as the before mentioned Londo Bell. However there is the possibility of a team-up against alien threats, or even joining the group and trying to guide it to more benevolent ends. Even allies of the DC should beware the internal politics of the group, because even if they're on the side of angels, chance are many of their comrades won't be, and will be more than willing to stab the PCs in the back if it would further their aims.


----------



## Lord Zack

I've been reading through the thread. I haven't gotten through it all so when writing this post there might be missing some things. I don't necessarily agree with some of the implementations of Gundam related series.

ZAFT being disassembled by the other colonies? That's extremely unlikely, even if ZAFT is weakened by other fictions beforehand. The only other military force in the colonies themselves that could even begin to stand up to ZAFT is the Principality of Zeon or the Neo Zeon Movements. The Earth Federation/Alliance or whatever other form of it might exist is probably far too busy dealing with things on Earth. They might not even exist except for a few scattered fleets, and a couple of power centers (such as the Federation Assembly at Dakar). The Titans might want to subject the colonies, but would likely be kept in check by Zeon, the AEUG as well as ZAFT itself, amongst others. I don't see the colonies having any united government at all, really. Even if it did I might imagine the other colonies looking up to ZAFT for protection from Earthnoid tyranny and the depredations of the Zabis. Either that they'd unite under President Midcrid of the United Colonies from the Super Robot Wars series, who is known for his charisma, but in that case the PLANTs would likely willingly join the United Colonies, and ZAFT would likely operate as a part of the United Colony Corps (who are allies of the Divine Crusaders). For that matter ZAFT's Neutron Jammers might actually stop other mobile suits from using they're reactors, in which case the others would absolutely strive to attain Neutron Jammer Cancellers ASAP. Not to say that ZAFT might not takes losses to more powerful fictions, but I think it unlikely they would disband completely.

In addition, it seems that you're unaware of Anahiem Electronics from UC Gundam. I'll probably create a write-up for it soon as well as many other things (Anaheim Electronics is a Moon-based company, and I have some ideas regarding the moon...). However, not only would they build mobile suits as well as Morgenrote, they likely produce far more, as well as many, many other products, from consumer electronics to cosmetics, tourism and credit services.

"Lagrange Colonies" isn't a very good name, as generally anything stationary in earth orbit is likely to be in a Lagrange point. Collectively they should be called just "the Colonies" or perhaps the "Earth Sphere colonies".  As I said before I don't think the colonies would necessarily have one government. Side 3 would be ruled by the Principality of Zeon, along with any other territories the Zabis have managed to hold on to, and the Sides would be spread out in all the Lagrange points. I've already said what I'm going to say about the PLANTS. Likely many colonies would be taken over by various other factions.

Just my thoughts on the matter. Not to imply that this is this only way to do things, or you're "wrong".


----------



## marcoasalazarm

I will be honest to you: Concerning the Gundam franchise, the only Universal Century-based thing I have seen is the 'War In The Pocket' OVA. I have seen Gundam SEED, SEED Destiny, Gundam 00, Gundam Wing and G Gundam... and a few of these a long time ago.

So... any additional ideas concerning Gundam, I will be more than glad to hear. The ones you've had so far are pretty damn cool.

There's a few I haven't gotten around to make much of, such as Celestial Being being around and it having become Orb's 'Dirty Tricks' team on the meanwhile between the Vanishing and 'modern day'.


Here's the write-up for the Coordinator Race done insofar. Now, what we need is Innovators/Innovades and Newtypes...

_"Eugene never suffered from the routine discrimination of a 'utero', or a 'faith birth' or an 'in-valid' as we were called. A 'valid', a 'vitro', a 'made-man', he suffered under a different burden... the burden of perfection._"-*Vincent Freeman, 'Gattaca'.*

HOMINDAE COORDINATUS (Gundam SEED-verse 'Coordinator' Race).

In every version of the Gundam series, the reasons for war run deep. There's political reasons, economical reasons, and the fact that the leaders of most factions are charismatic sociopaths helps a lot, too.

But there were also biological reasons. One side developing something that separated them, that put them head and shoulders over the common man, and so, made them feel 'right'.

In the Universal Century, it was the appearance of Newtypes.
On the Cosmic Era, it was the Coordinators. Genetically modified (during embryonic phase) to be the peak of human development, they are stronger, faster, quicker-thinking and (after a fashion) nastier in a fight than the normal Gundamverse human (although this varies widely between base universes).

The term was coined from the 'disclosure' speech of the first recorded Coordinator, George Miller, who precluded it with:

"I feel that I'm a connection between Earth and Space. A bridge..."

If Miller had been anyone else but the goody-two-shoes he was, the idea of the Coordinator enhancement would have been nothing but a fad. As it was, soon a they were a large number, enough to become a population of their own.

And, soon after, all kinds of Hell broke loose. One just has to see the series to note how bad it was (that is, if you can find a DVD they haven't used for skeet practice).

When they appeared in Coreline, like most other factions/races, they were brutally humbled. The majority of the Earthside ZAFT forces were located in Gibraltar, which was quickly taken over by Cortana's forces, and over on space, the brutal free-for-all took down many more of their number.

ZAFT was subsequently disbanded by the LaGrange Colonies' government and almost all of the 'bad guys' were quietly captured, tried and/or executed by Black Ops units (Colonial and Coreline). After that, the 'Coords' were recieved with arms wide open.

By the common Fiction, at least.

A good number of evil Factions, such as the Avengers of Humanity and the Knights of the True Timeline, have started to degrade them because of their gene-mod background (calling them 'Gattacas', among other things). Blue Cosmos reorganized and went deeper underground, supporting Newtype causes (because Newtypes naturally developed their abilities, and so Blue Cosmos see them as the 'true' (from a Gundamverse POV) evolution of mankind). And there's still enough runaway 'evil' ZAFT forces to form a small army (which they did).

But, if there's one thing that they were made for, is to endure and adapt. And this they are doing with swiftness.


Ability Modifiers: +2 STR, +4 Dex, +2 Con

Base Speed: 30ft

Resist Disease: Coordinators are resistant to most types of natural diseases, except for those that are alien in nature or engineered to target the Coordinators. They are also similarly resistant to poisons and radiation poisioning. Coordinators gain +4 to Fortitude saves against disease, poison, and radiation.

Incredible Reflexes: Coordinators are much more dextrous and quick-thinking than naturals. This alacrity provides them with a +2 dodge bonus to AC which applies even when fighting in a Mecha (but not in a starship).

Quick Mind: Coordinators can perform Computer Use and Research Checks faster than Naturals, as their minds process and absorb the information faster. The time required for any Computer Use or Research Check for a Coordinator is reduced by 50% (Minimum 1 full round). For Computer Use checks to find a file or break security, the time is instead reduced to a maximum of 1 minute.


SEED Mode: The Coordinator was born with a rare gene, allowing him to go into a state of almost perfect clarity. Once per day, for 1 round/level (Not ECL), The Coordinator may act as if hasted, as well as gaining a +4 insight bonus to attack rolls, saves, and Defense. If he doesn't make at least one attack roll or move towards an enemy every round, the SEED deactivates.

Choosing SEED Mode increases the ECL of a Coordinator by +1, to a total ECL+4. 


*HAWAII: IF YOU LIVED HERE; YOU WOULD (PROBABLY) BE DEAD BY NOW.​*
There is no doubt that, of the entire Coreline, the United States of America was one of the (relatively) harder-hit countries (it was the one hit with the most nuke-like attacks during the 23 Hours, for example). Example of all of this, one must go no further than Hawaii. It was once a paradise on Earth.

Now, well...

Following is a small list of changes that have occured in Hawaii:

*HAWAII ISLAND: It has become a massive Zerg and Starship Trooperverse Arachnid 'hive'. Reprogramming into the 'telepathic network' of the Bugs by CLULESS prevents them from leaving the island (if they do, they die from massive nervous failure).

*LANAI AND KAHOOLAWE: These two islands were completely devastated by Fiction actions (Lanai by a massive barrage of Kamehamehas by Alternates of the Son family (who were quite freakin' crazy) and Kahoolawe by a massive battle between the LaGrange Colonies and Gundamverse EarthFed forces).

*MAUI: Remains untouched, although the crime rate has risen significantly with access to all sorts of Fiction-related illicit goods.

*MOLOKAI: Was conquered by supernatural (Demonic) Fictions.

*OAHU: Inside the cities, the island remains the same as before the Hours.... well, except for the increase on crime, which is barely-stymied by such folks as the 'Five-O' Strike Force. However, on the jungles outside the cities, 'The Others' (from the 'Lost' universes) have pretty much taken over, and they definitely do NOT like outsiders.
And then there's the monsters. Anything from good (and BAD) versions of Jumba Jookiba's Experiments, to shape-shifting, Mind Screwing 'smoke monsters'.

*KAWAI: It's the only island that truly remains untouched by it all. If anything, the state of all the other islands has made tourism to Kawai raise significantly.

*NIIHAU: Was destroyed by a Giga Slave. The Alternate of Lina Inverse that did so was subsequently lynched, giving no explanation for her action whatsoever (and if she did, there is no record of it).

THE OTHERS

Agenda: Unknown. Probably they're doing all of their actions to convince people to leave them alone.
Structure: Unknown. Probably democratic, or at least somewhat military-like.
Symbol: The DHARMA Initiative Bagua (a sort of octagon).
Most Common Allegiances: The Others.
Requisition Limit: 33 (Restricted).

Nobody really knows everything about The Others. They say that they want to be left alone. They say that they do not want to harm you. They say that, if you cooperate, they will leave you be.
What is true is, that those that contacted them were severely changed by the experience, subjected to mind games that would make Patrick McGoohan blow his brains out. They are manipulative to an extreme, and they have eyes all over the jungles of Oahu.

That is what is known about them.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

double post. Sorry.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz

> Lucille89Hall
> has no status.
> 
> Registered User
> 
> Join Date: May 2012
> Posts: 5
> Novice (Lvl 1)




Reported.


----------



## Lord Zack

I'd actually think that Celestial Being would work with Terminal, which is supported by ORB, instead of being directly affiliated with them. The Preventers, and thus probably also the Gundam Pilots, from the After Colony timeline, would probably also work with Terminal and Celestial Being.

Also I think that the Earth Federation and similar governments from other Gundam series and similar series might decide to band together to stand a better chance of surviving. In fact they might ally themselves with one or more interstellar governments that are (at least theoretically) based on Earth, such as the United Earth Directorate or United Federation of Planets. Of course the idea that they "govern" the Earth is really a falsehood, since no one faction has control over Coreline. Their influence would extend pretty much only as far as the reach of their armed forces.

I'm planning to do write up of two corporations, Anaheim Electronics from UC Gundam, and Mao Industries from the Super Robot Wars series. I might try to stat out a few of what would likely be they're most popular products in Coreline, though I'm not very familiar with the d20 Modern Mecha rules.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

I'd suggest you to start small. Like statting out a few vehicles and other gadgets that they make beforehand (cars, APCs, tanks, guns, whatever) before tackling the Mecha.

Lord knows that it's a mite hard for me to figure THAT part out, as well.


----------



## Lord Zack

*Anaheim Electronics*

Anaheim Electronics is a company devoted to the manufacturing of electronic goods. They are involved in a number of technological applications, from consumer electronics, to warship manufacturing to the creation of space colonies and they have even expanded beyond electronics to produce other products as well. After the One Year War they obtained the assets of the Zeonic, Zimmad and MIP companies who had produced mobile weapons for the Principality of Zeon. This allowed them to produce their own mobile suits for the Earth Federation.

During the 23 hours, Anaheim Electronics was lucky to emerge mostly unscathed. They then began to work on getting involved in the new markets they found available to themselves. They will sell to pretty much anyone who can afford their products, even on both sides of a conflict. For the remnants of the Earth Federation they produce mobile suits such as the RGM-89 Jegan and RGM-122 Javelin. Despite the fact that the Jegan is far older and thus less advanced than the Javelin, the depleted forces of the Earth Federation simply cannot afford to field only the newest and most advanced mobile suits. Many of the most advanced mobile suits Anaheim provides to the Earth Federation go to Londo Bell, and Londo Bell uses the Jegan extensively. To certain smaller groups with relatively little resources, such as paramilitary groups, Zeon and Divine Crusader splinter groups and mercenary companies, they provide the AMS-119 Geara Doga that is used by the Second Neo Zeon from Char's Counterattack and other, similar mobile suits. They also produce mobile suits for the Principality of Zeon itself. They produce Gundams for those who can afford such mobile suits, often production models based on the RXF-91 Silhouette Gundam (a knockoff of SNRI's F91 Gundam F91, it's self under limited production). They are rumored to have produced several RX-99 Neo Gundams (products of the Silhouette Project, like the RXF-91) for Londo Bell, who originally had two that where destroyed.

Their headquarters are at the lunar city of Anaheim from which it takes its name. They also have facilities in other lunar cities, such as Von Braun and Granada. One of their most exceptional production facilities is in fact not a fixed facility at all , but rather the factory ship La Vie en Rose. This ship is able to produce and repair mobile suits and even serve as a spacedock to repair damaged warships. It is rumored that Anaheim may be producing other ships of the class to deal with the increased demand for production. 

All in all Anaheim Electronics is faring quite well in Coreline. Their products are used through the Earth Sphere and it's not unknown for two forces both equipped primarily by Anaheim to fight. This war profiteering stance has gained them some enemies however. They face competition from SNRI (a military research institute directly affiliated with the Earth Federation), even though Anaheim is responsible for manufacturing most of their mobile suits. However in Coreline, the Earth Federation is forced to use more Anaheim developed mobile suits due to it's weakened state. It is rumored that Anaheim is researching technology of other fictions (incuding engaging in corporate espionage against other companies) to develop a new paradigm of mobile suit that will force the Earth Federation to rely on Anaheim once again. Orb refuses to deal with Anaheim, instead using the services of Morgenroate. Celestial Being has targeted them and dealt damage to many of their facilities. In response Anaheim has turned to mercenaries, providing them with equipment and paying them large amounts of money in exchange for protection.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

I love this additional information greatly.


----------



## Lord Zack

*That's no Moon!*

No, Coreline's moon hasn't been replaced by a Death Star, but large portions of the core have been replaced by artificial installations, such as the ship of the Spiral King Lord Genome, Cathedral Terra and the ship of the human-like Fury race, from Super Robot Wars Judgement. This may explain why the moon does not produce enough Blutz Waves to induce a Oozaru transformation in Sayians.

The Fury were quite confused to find that their vessel had been fused with a very different one. The chaos that ensued prevented them from making any major moves for a while, but now they are ready to continue they're mission to reclaim the planet for themselves. They see humankind as a accident of evolution, fit only to be purged. The fact that their mission has become a lot harder has doe little to deter them. Their mechs are quite formidable in and of themselves, but their true strength comes from their Larseilam system. This system allows them to stop time, allowing them to destroy their enemies without opposition. Fortunately, it is only equipped on certain Fury mechs. Some have been able to survive encounters with the Fury and learn to recognize these mechs, particularly amongst the Ghingham Fleet of the Moon Race who have prove to be amongst the Furies' most tenacious opponents, allowing them to react and disable or drive off these mechs before they can activate the system. There is also the Larseilam Canceller, but it would take a while to explain that and I want to focus on other subjects for now.

These two major installations may connect to lesser ones, like the Moon Cradle, the Blue Side of the Moon and Celestial Being's Moon Terminal.

*the Moon Cradle*

The Moon Cradle is one of two (along with the Earth Cradle) human made installations from the Super Robot Wars series meant to preserve lifeforms in case of alien attack. It is nearly impervious to attack, and can hold large numbers of humans beings in cryostasis or without along with having the genomes of many species. It even has facilities for the construction of mechs. It has often been a target for groups like the Divine Crusaders and alien races, even taken over for a time by the Zuvorg Alliances' Civilization Inspectors, due to the ease of using it as a heavily fortified base.

To be continued...


----------



## Rappy

I haven't been on here since my grandmother passed away, and I probably won't be stopping by that often, but I'm once again adding things slowly but surely to these posts. I've been thinking about a potential new gazetteer entry, and I have added the Boomer and general Special Infected information to the Infected post on page 87.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

Surprise appearance, no?


Sketchy ATM, but....

*NEO-IACON* (as some call it...)

Think the SHIELD Helicarrier(yup,_that_ one)but with.....well, Iacon being Iacon, you've maybe worked out the rest already,as far as slightly modded Dreamwave/marvel mashup. Home to 'Neutronium Systems Inc' something of a rival to Anaheim, true, but mostly just a hub for Xenos Hybris work on Coreline:something of a 3-way split between Xenos/Hereticus/Mechanicus (don't you just love double agents?)......with work going on on the side to 'suppress misanthropsychologies') (make of _that_ what you will)


----------



## jefgorbach

-bump-


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Trying to think of something for this setting: namely, I am trying to adapt The Hunger Games.

10 years after The Vanishing, the world is still screwed up enough that the mentality of 'bread and circuses' is still pretty useful. Keep the people focused on survival, on civilization, etc, and as far away from the wastelands and the roaming insanity in them as possible.

There are many, many, MANY death sports on CoreLine. Autodueling, Rollerball, 'Shoot Clock', old-fashioned gladiatoral duels... you name it.

A great many of them are illegal-at least on paper. The truth being that the authorities still do not have enough reach to cover every where-and where there's a blind spot, THAT is where such things encroach.

The Hunger Games... for starters, they have been renamed. Nowadays, they are the 'Collins Games' (after Suzanne Collins, the Author that created them), and the Megacorporations fund them and endorse them. They are simul-casted in 700 languages and through most major sports networks and through the Internet to all places in and off-world that can tune in.

The Megacorporations have tried their damnedest to make them low-risk. Non-lethal weapons, non-lethal 'obstacles' for the arenas, the 'Tributes' are all rigged with a tracker that immediately teleport them off the arena when they're gravely injured, and so on...

...but like people say, 'the more things change, the more they stay the same'. And those who like to say this is every Fiction that comes from an Alternate of Panem.

And it is these people who do their damnedest to prevent the Games from being made. At best, it's just a Facebook page with an insane amount of likes.

At worst, it's outright terrorism against the Megacorps. And anybody else who would benefit from the Games.

(So... anybody here has any idea what other death sports could be applied 'legally'... and 'illegally'?).


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Aquarius Alodar said:


> Surprise appearance, no?
> 
> 
> Sketchy ATM, but....
> 
> *NEO-IACON* (as some call it...)
> 
> Think the SHIELD Helicarrier(yup,_that_ one)but with.....well, Iacon being Iacon, you've maybe worked out the rest already,as far as slightly modded Dreamwave/marvel mashup. Home to 'Neutronium Systems Inc' something of a rival to Anaheim, true, but mostly just a hub for Xenos Hybris work on Coreline:something of a 3-way split between Xenos/Hereticus/Mechanicus (don't you just love double agents?)......with work going on on the side to 'suppress misanthropsychologies') (make of _that_ what you will)




OK, this is a good idea.


----------



## Lord Zack

Well, as for death sports there is XCrawl.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK, that's a good one. Would need to be changed a little from its 'canon' version, though.

So... would it be legal? Illegal? Backed my megacorporations, or by some other... even less savory individuals?


----------



## Lord Zack

I suspect it might be sponsored by the megacorporations. They might be able to force goverments into accepting it and other such things.

Also I thought came to me while watching the Deep Space Nine Episode "Doctor Bashir, I Presume". Given the Federation's views of genetic engineering, what might they think about say, Coordinators?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

I think that First Contact between ZAFT and elements of the Federation would go... bad... and then eventually the Feds will have to adapt, because they don't wanna paint themselves into being thought of as being just as bad as the Blue Cosmos.

The Federation is supposed to be the 'good guys' here, after all.

After that, as long as you don't try to become the next Khan Noonien Singh, they don't care about your geneset.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

CORELINE INFORMATION PACKET: NEW JERSEY.

******

The state of New Jersey, like many other places throughout the world, has had its tough moments after The Vanishing, but people have pulled through. The fact that many, *MANY* Fictions (and no lack of Reals) treat the state as a mockery has been one of the most serious, constant hindrances that it has faced-occasionally as dangerous as any monster or threat.

But still, the people have pulled through.

******

LOCATIONS OF INTEREST:

******

-JERSEY CITY: The closeness of the city to New York has made it a hot spot for a lot of Factions out to use it as a staging area-anything from the mob to eco-terrorists like Green Fury and S.C.A.L.E. Because of this, a lot of law-enforcement Factions have also made the city their base.

Even with the large influx of people coming to the city, it has had a particularly long delay in going through its reconstruction efforts-because, until recently, the misadventures of Harold “Coop” Cooplowski were constantly wrecking the city.
An emphasis must be put on that ‘recently’, because it was recently that the citizens of Jersey City had just about enough of him and went and lynched both a good and an evil version of him to showcase that.

The other Coops got the point, either leaving Jersey City or going underground (this was something that the ‘evil’ Coops especially did) or starting to drive ‘nicer’ (read ‘trying to reduce collateral damage’) and some just went to work for the cops and the corporations (deciding to get justified (and profitable) with their smashing).

-ACTION PARK/MOUNTAIN CREEK WATERPARK: Beneath it, there’s Robot Hell. A dimensionally-compressed multi-mile cave complex where evil robots are tortured for eternity (or at least a very, *very* long time-it really depends on the Robot Devil’s tastes).

The Robot Devil: an impressively powerful and techno-magical robot, bound by its programming to act as a stereotypical, cartoonish-as-they-come evil devil. Within the bounds of said programming, though, it’s pretty deviant.

The nearby town of Vernon Township has received the nickname of “Hell’s Gate” because of this.

-CAMDEN: During The Vanishing, the city was fusioned with Bludhaven. The city of Bludhaven, which had been hit with a nuclear/chemical attack during the DC “Infinite Crisis”, and before that it had been a very wretched hive.

The result: a chaotic hodge-podge of nuked-to-hell city blocks and (initially) untouched edifices… which were then the focus of massive battles for territory amongst the survivors.

10 years after The Vanishing, it is a hellhole of impressive proportions, only held together by very tough (and unrestrained) lawmen, very determined (and just as unrestrained) vigilantes, and the Oracle Network ‘experimentally’ using surveillance to levels only comparable to (or possibly higher than) Oceania.

-GOTHAM CITY: The City of the Bat appeared on the area of Little Egg Harbor, south of Mystic Island. It is not a nice place to visit, and a worse place to stay. It has the highest number of corrupt cops on the entire state (and arguably the entire East Coast)… and then we factor the criminals (super-powered or otherwise).

Considering the latter: the situation is bad enough that even a zero-tolerance policy on crime similar to the one on Los Angeles (and even kill-on-sight orders on such monsters as The Joker) has done little to prevent the three super-max penitentiaries within city limits (Blackgate Penitentiary, Arkham Asylum and Arkham City) from being full.

It is the City of the Bat. It is the territory of countless Alternates of the Bat Family. Once you’re inside the city limits, the Bat is watching, passing judgment, making sure you play by his rules. Wayne Enterprises is the most powerful megacorporation in the city.

The place is a hellhole. Those who call themselves ‘natives’ are incredibly resilient bastards by virtue of having seen (and quite possibly survived) a tremendous amount of atrocities.

-HADDONFIELD: The town of Haddonfield, NJ is plagued with the same problems as its twin in Illinois… and that is that many Alternates of Michael “The Shape” Myers stalk the surrounding area, preying on anybody unlucky enough to get in their way. People who live here have taken hefty precautions and the police is heavily armed and in constant patrol-not that this has deterred The Shape in any way.

-BLAIRSTOWN, HOPE & HARDWICK TOWNSHIP: These three towns are plagued by a different (but no less terrifying) slasher: Jason Voorhees.

-HOBOKEN: This town has seen an increasing influx of Fictions which use “Pet Monsters” or “Mons” (Pokemon, Digimon, Medabots, Bit Beasts, Monsumo, et al). This has led to a marked increase of Mon-related crimes (a large number of the organized ones being perpetrated by Team Rocket) and occasional terrorist attacks by Team Plasma.

-SPRINGFIELD: After The Vanishing, all of the towns and cities on the United States of America with the name of  “Springfield” obtained, in a minor or major way, elements of the “Simpsons” universes.

As a town with “minor” Simpsons elements, Springfield, NJ only has a number of signature buildings (among them Moe’s Tavern, Springfield Elementary, the nuclear power plant, the Kwik-E-Mart and Evergreen Terrace) and people, while the rest of it has remained the same.

The town’s problems are myriad. It is a hot spot on the mob war between the Soprano, D’Amico and Castellaneta crime families, and it also houses a cell of the Fiction terrorist group COBRA, which has reappeared time and time again even after several (increasingly brutal) attempts to stomp it out.

Even with all of this, people still say that the CLULESS Virus was merciful. After all, it could have ended up as one of the “major” Springfields…

-NEWARK: The only two changes to the city have been a large increase of paranormal-type Fictions… and it being the location of the headquarters of the Bureau of Paranormal Research and Defense.

-ATLANTIC CITY: The city has obtained a much-needed shot in the arm in the years after The Vanishing, and has become a gambling mecca. Any type of gambling activity (legal or otherwise) can be found with ease within its limits.

An increase in (organized) criminal activity was a result of this. Lots of backstabbing, shady deals and heated discussions amongst criminal big shots happen on the alleys of the city… and a battle for its soul is still ongoing.

-PRINCETON: It has obtained a large influx of people and a larger boost in living quality thanks to the university. Courses of new technologies, magicks and medicine (the latter thanks to the new Princeton-Placeboro Teaching Hospital) are par on the course.

-THE NEW JERSEY LANDFILLS: Spread throughout the NJ countryside, many of the covered-up landfills that are the reason of the myriad “Jersey smells” jokes have become places of interest.

This is because of the massive growth of unusual Fiction plants on said landfills-chief among them the “herbs” of “Resident Evil” lore, which have powerful medicinal capabilities and as such are sought after by many people and companies.

One thing worth mentioing is that these herbs have an indeterminate (best described as ‘weird’) but powerful smell. Which has made the landfills the reason for many more jokes.


******

FACTIONS OF NOTICE:

******

-THE SOPRANO CRIME FAMILY: Led by Anthony Soprano, it is the most powerful Italian Mafia group on New Jersey. They control illegal substances and other types of smuggling, gambling and prostitution, and have enough firepower to take on all comers. The Soprano family has a bitter rivalry with the D’Amico, Castellaneta and Marcone crime families of the Midwest.

-S.C.A.L.E. (Servants of Creatures Arriving Late to Earth), GREEN FURY & TEAM PLASMA: These two groups are what Post-Vanishing folks call “Animal Folks Groups”: hyper-militant, extremist eco-terrorist factions that believe that helping Earth’s eco-system is something worth the annihilation of part (or all) of the human race.

What makes these groups *very* dangerous is that they support Kaiju (and on the case of Team Plasma, Mon) rights. And they have obtained both advanced firepower, and the capacity to control said Kaiju (and Pokemon, on Team Plasma’s case).

SCALE and Green Fury are mostly based on (and occasionally attack) Jersey City, while Team Plasma is based on (and attacks) Hoboken. None of the groups see their hypocrisy in using creatures as WMDs, and none of them can tolerate each other and have come to blows for a variety of reasons (differences on their agendas, pointing out the other groups' hypocrisy while trying to keep their under wraps, typical Alpha behavior...)

-TEAM ROCKET: The most powerful Mon-crimes faction on the United States (which, obviously, is a pretty narrow superlative-not that this has in any way stopped them), taking on all comers and performing many atrocious things (including kidnapping and experimenting on people and Mons in a race to develop better (and more profitable) biological WMDs) as they climb up the criminal food chain. 

-THE ORACLE NETWORK: Picture Anonymous. Then imagine Anonymous created by Barbara Gordon, with the sole objective of helping the Bat Family and any other superheroes and vigilantes that they deem ‘worthy’.

This is The Oracle Network. Nobody knows how many members it has, or how many people it supports, or the true limit of its capacities. What *is* known is that they keep tabs of (and make life difficult to) any enemies of The Bat.

-THE B.P.R.D. (Bureau of Paranormal Research and Defense): A U.S. government think-tank and paramilitary group tasked with detecting and battling those threats to the American public which are supernatural in origin. Having top-of-the-line gear and many powerful members (most recognizable among them being Hellboy), several other law-enforcement factions which have to deal with the paranormal in some capacity (like the FBI’s Vanguard Serial Crimes Unit (V.A.S.C.U.) and ‘X-Files’ division, amongst others) consider them “glory boys” and pretty often friction ensues.

******

MONSTERS/THREATS OF NOTICE:

******

-THE JERSEY DEVIL: There are many “Jersey Devils” out there on the state’s woods. The only thing that those who have seen them agree on is that they’re bipedal, with horns and with hooves. Anything else (EVERYTHING else) varies.

What it can do, what it’s vulnerable to, what its origins are, what its attitude is.
It is this that makes the Jersey Devils most dangerous-the fact that you’re running a gamble when you encounter one, with (most possibly) your life at stake.

-THE MONSTER MINDS: Techno-magical, bio-mechanical, mutant, sentient plants with the capacity to turn to both humanoid and weapons-laden “cars”, “tanks” and other mechanical facsimiles, they terrorize the back roads of New Jersey just like the “demon cars” terrorize New England’s.

These monsters are constantly hunted down by the Highway Patrol, the corporations, and mercenaries, with any ‘nest’ that is found scorched to hell and gone. Even then, the constant threat that they represent means that the number of “autoduelists” and weapons-laden cars and convoys on the highways is pretty high.

One good thing, though-the Monster Minds are specially vulnerable to weaponry that can destroy plants (special gasses, poisons, fire and ice throwers, for example)-but it’s hard to tell for how long this will work…

-MICHAEL MYERS & JASON VOORHEES: These two legendary “slashers” (supernaturally-empowered spree/serial killers) roam the countryside, annihilating anything in their path and being specially cruel to those who violate slasher film conventions (like, for example, being a horny teenager).

The police, bounty hunters, and more than one “concerned citizen” has hunted them down or are hunting them down, and has attacked them with all kinds of firepower. Many times this has done the trick.

But with slashers, it’s really hard to tell when they’re down for good…


----------



## Rappy

I'm back, and I have edited the Infected on page 87. Some abilities have been clarified, and I have added the stats for the Charger and Hunter special infected.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Awesome. Those zombies are super-scary with a good GM behind them.

Thanks, girl.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

marcoasalazarm said:


> Good ideas.
> 
> As well... I didn't had much ideas concerning the WH40K verse.
> 
> What I was thinking so far was:
> 
> 1) The Imperium of Man (those worlds that are out there that are fully Imperium-run) and the armies on them (as well as the Eldar and Tau and others), as well as the forces of Chaos, are in a war against the Neo-Imperium of Man (that would be from the series 'Shinji and Warhammer 40K'-or at least a possible future of it, with Shinji as the God-Emperor), and the Neo-Forces of Chaos (from the fanfics 'Thousand Shinji' and 'The Open Door' ) in a state of detente and even Enemy Mine (for the 'old' 40K-ers prefer the old Emperor and just would rather drop dead to have Shinji Ikari run their show).
> 
> 2) The Black Library and Games Workshop's headquarters disappeared during the 23 Hours and was found later on-teleported far away from England, all of the designs for games and employees gone. Cue later on the United Nations being contacted by the Squats-who then sell them all of the tech designs at a pretty hefty cost and gleefully announce that the Adeptus Mechanicus factories located on Mars were taken over by THEM, and they would be glad to rent them to any governments that might be interested...
> 
> cue mass-produced and less Goth-looking WH40K tech by brands like General Motors, Cadillac Gage and others.




Much thought has been delegated in whatever off-moments some of me can snatch, and......given the universe that GW aggressively sells under that publisher, combined with the nature of Authored Rage per se, ......*Gulp*....as for the Eldar  Craftworld of that name, its psionic collective seems to have been (rather appropriately) browbeaten, SOMEHOW, into simply granting passage to all who can pass its tests.....the design of which should be quite obvious anyway.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

The Black Library.... there are rumors of the company having a way to contact the Craftworld. There are rumors of the authors that remain on the company having the protection of both the God-Emperor *and* the Chaos Gods. There are of course rumors of the Squats using their position of power on the Games Workshop company to screw over the galaxy on many alternate universes.

Rumors. Not exactly unfounded-and not exactly proven. Yet.


----------



## Lord Zack

I wonder exactly how much of a presence the Imperium of Man has on Earth. Presumably they'd control the Imperial Palace, which might not be quite as big as it originally was. Even the Imperium of Man might have trouble controlling a significant portion of Post-Vanishing Earth!


----------



## Lord Zack

New Mos Eisley: This medium-sized city in the Tunisian desert is, quite frankly, a wretched hive of scum and villainy. It is run by a loose alliance between Black Sun, the Hutts, and the Zann Consortium (all of who compete for influence and power, but do not directly confront each other) and is primarily a spaceport that deals in Black Market transactions, primarily imports of Star Wars tech and exports of other Fiction tech to the GFFA. It is, as the name suggests, very similar to Mos Eisley in architecture and general feel. It is one of the largest concentrations of Star Wars fictions on Earth and as such plays host to Imperial and Republic agents.

I'm thinking of starting a game of Coreline on roll20.net. I will most likely be using Mutants and Masterminds 3e.


----------



## Lord Zack

A link to the Obsidian Portal site for my new campaign.

http://www.obsidianportal.com/campaigns/coreline


----------



## Lord Zack

Has anybody given any thought to the location of the Koprulu Sector, from Starcraft, in Coreline? I've got a few potential locations. It might near the Dominion in the Gamma Quadrant, from Star Trek. This gives it relatively easy access to Earth, through the Bajoran wormhole. It might also mean a war between the Dominion... and the Terran Dominion. Another possibility is in the Delta Quadrant, again from Star Trek. Possibly not far from Borg Space, since Borg Space takes up a large portion of the Delta Quadrant. Zerg vs Borg, any one? Also not far from Ultramar from Warhammer 40K and the area of the galactic fringe which the Tyranids are coming from...


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Haven't thought much about the Sector (although those ideas for possible locations sound cool).


----------



## Lord Zack

*African Liberation Front*

Originally from Mobile Suit Gundam ZZ, the African Liberation Front has increased in size and scope since the 23 hours. They are now devoted to opposing the rule of Cortana over the Pan African Nation. They are covertly supported by the Principality of Zeon and Axis Zeon, who are providing them with equipment, supplies and even personnel. It is rumored that even Garma Zabi has been sighted in Africa, attempting to rally the populace to join the ALF and even sortieing in a OMS-09DRF RF Desert Dom to support them.

The African Liberation Front primarily uses One Year War Zeon mobile suits, the Human Reform League's MSER-04 Anf and the AEU-05 AEU Hellion as well as a variety of more primitive equipment. They also have a few TMF/A-802 BuCUE mobile suits provided by ZAFT at about the same time as the Battle of Gibraltar. Their mobile suits perform well against the Pan African Nation's conventional forces, but face difficulty against Cortana's more devastating weapons. The five MS-09B Dom units that were destroyed in the first confirmed appearance of the SX-1 Scarab Heavy Assault Mecha (way back in post #16), had just been landed by Zeon forces and handed over to the ALF.

Thus far Cortana has not made any moves against the Principality of Zeon, though she doubtless knows of their involvement. However the Pan African Forces are involved in a protracted campaign against the rebels and have destroyed several strongholds. However, the rebels remain a threat and continue to strike at the Pan African Forces. This conflict is sometimes considered a proxy war between the Earth Federation and Zeon, yet despite the Earth Federation having various diplomatic agreements with Cortana, they do not directly support her.

Now stats for a Zaku, for Mutants and Masterminds. I'm not 100% satisfied with them, though.

MS-06F Zaku II TL 4
Str: 38 (+14) Dex: 12 (+1), Toughness: +10
Size: Gargantuan Handling Modifier: -3 Speed: 45 ft.
Base Features: Armor 4, Environmental Seal 2, Jump Rockets 2
Complementary Features: Base Comms 10  (radio;Area; Selective, Subtle,; Alternate Power Base Comms ? [laser]), Base Sensors 5 (extended radar, radius [radar]], distance sense, radio, extended sight), Ejector Seat 2 (Environmental Seal 2), Zero-G Thrusters
Weapons Systems
ZMP-50D/120 mm machine gun: Blast 10 (handheld, ballistic; Autofire; Improved Critical 2 [18-20], Improved Range [250 ft.])
H&L-SB25K/280mmA-P Zaku bazooka: Blast 13 (handheld, explosive; Improved Range 3)
Heat Hawk Type 5: Strike 12 (handheld, heat)
MIP-B Cracker Grenade: Blast 15 (handheld, explosive)

The MS-06J is the third mass production version of the Zaku II and the most popular overall. It is not currently used very much by the Principality of Zeon itself, generally only on the rear lines in the least important areas. The Zaku is still used by a variety of other factions, however, including the ALF, some having been given or sold by Zeon, others stolen, scavenged or obtained by other means. The Luziana Militia (from Turn A Gundam) have a number of "Bojarnons", which seem to be identical to Zaku IIs, or occasionally Zaku Is, including the unit used by Gavane Goonny. At least some have been looted by Orks, including a Boss who is a member of the Kult of Speed who has a red-colored MS-06S Zaku II Commander Type. It is still quite formidable to factions that don't have any mobile suits or the equivalent.

Newtype Template
Abilities: Dexterity +2, Wisdom +2
Feats: Dodge Focus, Uncanny Dodge (Mental)
Powers: Super Sense (danger sense)

These are the basic powers of a Newtype. Morre experienced Newtypes often have additional powers, including, but not limited to excellent defenses and telepathy.


----------



## Lord Zack

I suggest that it might be a good idea to create a forum specifically for Coreline. Also it would be relatively easy to set up a wiki on Google Sites or something. If you agree, I could set stuff up. Also, I'm wondering how much fighting power Cortana and the Pan African Nation have and exactly how far their borders extend.


----------



## Lord Zack

Coreline now has it's own forums.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Ok, man, that's awesome.

As for Pan-African Nation, I haven't been able to think of much. What I have thought is that it's got enough firepower to be a serious threat to anybody who tries something dumb like taking it over, and that it has Mombassa (well, *New* Mombassa) as a capital.

(Doesn't exactly means it'd win, just that it'd be a serious fight if it happened).

I was thinking that it has connections with Wakanda, but they are pretty much built on the fact which Cortana mentioned rather easily to Black Panther that it's just *not* a good idea to have the PAN as an enemy. If they don't want to trade Vibranium and be chatty neighbors, ok, sure, no problem. But they are surrounded by folks who wouldn't have much of a problem bombing the whole damn country flat and kill everybody in it if they piss them off (and Vibranium... well, it's hard to find on Earth, yeah, but it's not impossible to find elsewhere if you look hard enough (like off-world mines, some of which have been making a killing in the Rare Earth Minerals market, or manufactured (which, well, won't be as good as the pure stuff, but a Vibranium brake disk doesn't needs to be like Captain America's shield)), and just as good if not better than the Wakanda version, or at least in larger quantities).

So (Cortana says in a sickly-sweet voice while batting her eyelids) maybe not acting like a bunch of a*****es and at least saying 'hello' every once in a while is just the best way to go from this day onwards...


----------



## Lord Zack

You think you could do a basic write up of what Coreline is for the forums?

A write-up on the Power Rangers, which I have already posted on the forums.

During the 23 hours the Power Chamber of the Power Rangers appeared under the House of the Book of the Brandeis-Bardin Campus of the American Jewish University. Zordon awoke there and quickly realized something was wrong, not only the fact that he was supposed to be dead, but the fact that the world was in chaos. He contacted his protege, Gosei, who could not enlighten him as to how the world had gotten to this state, but informed him that many teams of Power Rangers had come since he had fallen. So Zordon and Gosei sought to bring together as many Power Rangers as they could.

However Zordon wasn't the only once fallen entity from the Power Rangers universe to make a return in Coreline. Dark Specter and his United Alliance of Evil had also returned. Once more they sought to conquer the universe and recognizing the threat of the Power Rangers made plans to deal with them. They dispatched Master Vile and General Havoc, who were two of their most dangerous and most competent commanders, along with Goldar and Ecliptor as field commanders, Finster as their monster maker and the forces of the Machine Empire as their army, along with Super Putty Patrollers and Quantrons that serve as the personal forces of Goldar and Ecliptor respectively.

Angel Grove appeared as a suburb of Los Angeles and the UAE so made that city their first target... only to get their butts handed to them by a combination of the Los Angeles National Guard and "normal" citizenry, who by this point had already dealt with a lot of trouble during Operation: Takeback. The Zeo Rangers only showed up in time to help with the clean-up. However, since then Master Vile and General Havoc have come up with a l variety of devious stratagems to attempt to weaken the Power Rangers and other enemies as well as allying with other Power Rangers villains among others.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK, that's an awesome idea, man.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

LordZack: W/your permission, man, I'm gonna  go and post a link to the new forum and the M&M campaign over on my DevArt Journal.


----------



## Lord Zack

Fine with me.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Done. Uploaded links to DeviantArt.


----------



## Lord Zack

I suggest that the IKDF might use giant robots in it's daikaiju fighting missions. Possibly SHIELD might lend them Red Ronin, which first appeared in Marvel's Godzilla comics. Possibly they may be trying to obtain their own giant robots as well. Most mobile suits and mechs of similar or smaller size would likely prove too small to be a match for many Kaiju. A Super Robot might be needed. The Tesla-Leicht Institutes' Grungust series (from Super Robot Wars), especially the mass production version of the Type 2 might be suitable. Isurugi Industries is negiotating with the TLI for the right to mass produce the Grungust and with the IKDF for the contract to provide them to them. This has led Anaheim Industries to work on adapting the Psyco Gundam for anti-kaiju operations. Adukurf Mechano-Industries (designer of mobile armors from Gundam Seed Destiny) are considering a similar effort. However not all members of the IKDF agree that giant robots are a necessarily or valuable part of there arsenal and thus it's not certain that they will persue such a contract. Also, they've recently taken control of the Jeager project and might decide to produce more Jeagers instead.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Lord Zack said:


> I suggest that the IKDF might use giant robots in it's daikaiju fighting missions. Possibly SHIELD might lend them Red Ronin, which first appeared in Marvel's Godzilla comics. Possibly they may be trying to obtain their own giant robots as well. Most mobile suits and mechs of similar or smaller size would likely prove too small to be a match for many Kaiju. A Super Robot might be needed. The Tesla-Leicht Institutes' Grungust series (from Super Robot Wars), especially the mass production version of the Type 2 might be suitable. Isurugi Industries is negiotating with the TLI for the right to mass produce the Grungust and with the IKDF for the contract to provide them to them. This has led Anaheim Industries to work on adapting the Psyco Gundam for anti-kaiju operations. Adukurf Mechano-Industries (designer of mobile armors from Gundam Seed Destiny) are considering a similar effort. However not all members of the IKDF agree that giant robots are a necessarily or valuable part of there arsenal and thus it's not certain that they will persue such a contract. Also, they've recently taken control of the Jeager project and might decide to produce more Jeagers instead.




Being honest, my own ideas regarding Pacific Rim need refinement (for the lack of a better term ATM), but the idea in general regarding said dimension(s) was something like this:

It is a (relatively) recent contact with that particular dimension, and said first contact had a pretty epic backfire: the CLULESS Virus has reactivated the rift to the Kaiju Masters' dimension and so not only has the Kaiju War restarted.... it has escalated.

The Serizawa Scale is probably going to have to be rewritten... big Kaiju are now occasionally supported by mini-Kaiju which are very nasty anti-personnel/assassination weapons... the United Nations are working on their own version of PPDC over on The Line to organize the whole lot of anti-Kaiju factions out there (with the first of their "Shatterdome" bases being one which popped over on Australia and more going to be built in the future), while over on the Pac Rim universes the PPDC needs all the firepower it can get.

The Megacorporations and other Line governments (liks Orb's) stand in, producing Jaegers and other types of mecha and weapons en masse under contract to the PPDC, equipped with all kinds of advanced gear and firepower. The detractors of such aid obviously point out that this is turning the Kaiju War into a testing ground for the Megacorps' BFG and mecha R&D.... and the detractors of said detractors (which, again, include Orb) point out that Orb and ZAFT are pretty much maneuvering to turn the PPDC into their puppet for some political move (absolute worst case scenario? Taking over a big chunk of Pac Rim Earth using their control of the PPDC as leverage-or so they say).

And of course, factions like NERV are not particularly feeling fine with the fact that, with proper gear and piloting, a Jaeger is a pretty serious threat to their own giant robots...


----------



## kronos182

Pacific Rim inspired mech equipment..

Rocket Fists
"Sometimes, you just want to REALLY hit something really hard!"
The fist of the mech has been reinforced and several rocket thrusters are installed along the wrist and forearm. These thrusters propel the fist with incredible force to deal far greater damage the a mech's normal strength will allow. However, the thrusters have limited uses, usually about 5 charges. The mech's slam is considered to be from a mech of one size category larger (large normally deals 1d8, now becomes 2d6, huge 2d6 becomes 2d8, etc.), with colossal gaining an extra d6 in damage, plus +4 damage. If used as part of a Power Attack, the damage bonus is doubled.
Due to the reinforcing of the hand, all Dex related skills using that hand suffer a -2 penalty. Also when using the rocket fist, can not use any hand held weapons unless it is a one handed weapon and deals piercing damage, in which case they deal damage as if it was meant for a mech of one size category larger.
Rocket fuel reloads have a PDC 9 for 5 uses.
Equipment Slots: 1, must be hand
Activation: Standard attack (activation is free, part of an attack action)
Range Increment: Melee
Target: Single target within reach
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: none
Purchase DC: 11 + one-quarter the mech's base PDC.
Restriction: None


----------



## marcoasalazarm

I have to say, that is a pretty awesome add-on.


----------



## kronos182

I'll admit.. I had a big fanboy moment when in Pacific Rim they said "Rocket Fist". I gotta see if I still have my Godzilla vs Mecha Godzilla vhs around. I loved the old Godzilla movies.
Hmm.. I wonder if I should try making a 'template' for the creatures..


----------



## Lord Zack

Some rocket fists, like those on mechs built by TLI (the Tesla Leicht Institute, from Super Robot Wars) and the Photonic Power Labs (from Mazinger Z) are more powerful and are actual ranged weapons.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> Some rocket fists, like those on mechs built by TLI (the Tesla Leicht Institute, from Super Robot Wars) and the Photonic Power Labs (from Mazinger Z) are more powerful and are actual ranged weapons.




Ok.. so maybe those are Rocket Assisted Fists instead.. But still.. Who doesn't like that kind of thing?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Saw the movie three times. Because it's all I could afford.


----------



## Aquarius Alodar

"Hmmm, lessee now....." *tapping stylus* .....*puts down,starts typing on touchsurface*.....
'....Abner Mckinney?

.....total jerkwad, if you ask some of us. As I understand it, the transphysicals known as theLords of Order don't generally go *looking* to crack your skulls in.....unless somone like our boy Abbey was to _provoke_ them of course. Kind of like Rassilon of Galifrey, I'd say......we _won't_ go into that. The point is that, most of the Inkkind, including the owner of this habitat I'm writing in ATM, are pretty decent, whereas 'Abbey' seems to be a raving, failed A.O.H candidate....'


-*Excerpt of Worldbook posting by one of the more reclusive, self-titled maho shonen Kage Kamen.*


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Abner may have been or not. Of course, at the point of the writing, his final fate is unknown.

He could make a pretty good AOH (or Nutjob) NPC.

Gallifrey... glorious Gallifrey... out there, as it was before the Time War. And thankfully, even if many of the Time Lords are jerks (not even The Doctor is completely exempt), the ones from NuWho who wanted (and still want) to wipe out all existence and start from the beginning with them on the control tower are a minor faction. And with Time Travel being rather more hassling that is necessary over on The Line (certainly more hassling than they are accustomed to), they also have some difficulties on that end.

They, of course, are not ones to *stop* trying....

(((())))

As an addtl. note: I am now in possession of both "Fallout 3" and "Fallout: New Vegas" and I must say, I am rather enraptured by what I see.

I had an idea or two regarding the "Fallout" universes (at the very least I can swear have notes for a Ghoul race somewhere amongst the chaos which is my notes), but lacking in info (and not having seen the games myself) I was rather reluctant to add anything to this setting.

Now.... well.... I need some help. I can see elements of the Capitol Wasteland and the Mojave Wasteland appearing within their respective "Real-World" locations, and thus turning them even into weird(er) places, on top of anything else Fiction which may have appeared there.

We're talking for example, on the DC side, that there is now a small town called "Megaton" (or at least that is how the natives call it. It may have another name by the rest of the people) which is built around a large crater on the ground (which used to hold an unexploded atom bomb... and now may be holding something else entirely (dunno what it could be.... an Alternate of Mjolnir, maybe?)), there is a multimedia group (although mostly is known as because of its radio station) called "Galaxy News" (and its most famous presenter-slash-Disc Jockey is someone nick-named "Three-Dog"), chunks of Chesapeake Bay are irradiated and loaded with mutated monsters like Mirelurks (and with that, the technology of Project Purity was moved to an artificial island just off the Jefferson Monument for it to continue doing its work), pest problems include Radroach, Giant Ant, Radscorpion, Yao Guai and friggin' Deathclaw rampages, and the Brotherhood of Steel and The Enclave are somewhere out there....

As for the Mojave Desert.... well, in a nutshell, it's like a combination of (among other shows set in Vegas) "CSI" and "Fallout: NV", the latter of which is running on a kind of "Wild Wasteland Plus" Trait (that with all the wacky running around). Locations like Goodsprings and Primm have become trader route hot-spots as well.

This is what I have-pretty much basics. Need help with specifics (like, well, how is Vegas handling it).

(((()))

One small additional note: I was thinking about making an add-on to the Thunderian race over on Page 1 to work in the new "Thundercats" series. Differences I can see between "old" Thunderians and "new" Thunderians are that 1) Thunderians are a bit more cat-like (at the very, *very* least they get a bonus to Climb rolls and may even be able to make rolls as normal even if they are racing up the wall) and they have (or had) that "we're a superior race, rah-rah" thing that "old" Thunderians do not (so.... maybe that could be some kind of penalty to certain types of social rolls which can be bought off with Skill points or something?).


----------



## Ravage_mk2

Good lord do I have some catching up to do O.O (previous post: 8th July 2009)

Nice to see this thing is still running.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Good to see you again, man.


----------



## Ravage_mk2

*A little idea I had sneak into my brain recently.*

And I entirely blame Paradox Interactive.


Presenting:

"The Paradox System"

A Solar system a little bit removed from the main space routes, although "little bit" is still fairly bloody far when you are measuring in AU or Lightyears.

None the less, the system provides a number of interesting aspects.

For one, the system seems to be a heck of a lot larger on the inside then it does when seen/scanned "outside" it.
Some suspect a certain professor who shares the system name to be the cause of this, but sofar not a single incarnation of him has confirmed this.

Aside from this, the Paradox System would appear to be a copy of Earth. Or rather, Earths, plural.
Visitors to the system will find not one, but literally dozens of copies of the proverbial green/blue marble scattered about the system usually in small groups around a shared sun.

One key aspect of these myriad earths, is that all of them seem to be at an accelerated time axis compared to the regular earth.
Limited testing sofar has revealed that the ratio seems to vary, but at times days literally pass by in seconds.
Planetside, anyway, the time dilation effect does not seem to expand beyond the atmosphere of the planets.

The name for the system most likely stems from the revealed detail that all of these earths seem to represent the various "Paradox Interactive" works.

One study group has confirmed that their test planets advanced through a "Crusader Kings" period, followed in turn by an Europa Universalis, Victoria and Hearts of Iron period before... restarting... at the Crusader Kings portion.

However, from time to time, certain anomalies were observed. A handful of research runs somehow encountered Sakura Taisen or Rise of Legends aspects in the Victorian section.
From a game vantage point, such anomalies are most likely the result of so called mods.

One question that could be asked: if these worlds are based on Paradox games... who, or what, are the players?
There have been reports of several factions being spotted in the space around the various planets, though not a single act of hostilities has been recorded ever since the system was discovered.

Perhaps this is due to some of the potential players? While this is largely speculation, there was a very large bird like being seen traveling between some of the worlds. Data mining seems to point at either "Tzeentch" itself, or at least a (very high ranking?) Greater Demon belonging to earlier listed Chaos Deity based on the general description.

Another suspected participant, or set of participants, would seem to hail from the so called "Disc World" if sources are to be believed.
One researcher, prior to being mauled by a legged chest with teeth, had apparently been chatting with a fellow called Rincewind about the Discworld gods and the supposed games they play.
Before the recorded conversation devolved into a rather nasty bit of agony, the death plagued wizard did seem to agree with the idea that the gods were no longer playing around with Discworld, as much.
In fact, one of the last things Rincewind spoke of before the conversation..ended... was a certain box he had seen last time the gods had pulled him god knows where they stay.

"Coreline: The Boardgame"


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK, that sounds awesome, man.

Poor Rincewind, though. Some folks are worse players than The Lady...


----------



## Ravage_mk2

Well, I'd imagine the Paradox System as being an entertainment hotspot for those beings, fictional or otherwise, that see themselves as conductors of the orchestra that is world domination.
WITHOUT the usual headache of "insert hero / hero group / rival name here" interfering.

Granted, there is the potential ethics side to the situation of literally having entire worlds filled with sentient beings (mostly human) being treated like game pieces.
For the Discworld gods, thats the natural order of things.

In effect, the system is one of the craziest LAN parties you could ever imagine 

As for the "Coreline: The Boardgame" bit, it seemed fitting for the Discworld gods.


Have something else knocking around inside my head, but getting that thing balanced is going to be a headache.

We're literally talking a batch of critters here that, upon physical contact, turn both the human and themselves into charcoal/ash. (touch based, mutual desintegrate, effectively)


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK, sounds like a very good high-level threat, I think. Need to see some way to limit the power, though-like for example that thick enough armor or it being made of some element prevents the disintegration from affecting the victim.


----------



## Ravage_mk2

Well, the threat in question would be the "Designated Abberant Disaster: Noise" (or just Noise) from Symphogear 

IN OTHER WORDS: Symphogear and Symphogear G spoiler alert!
I'll try to keep em light, but can't provide a perfect cover-up, sorry.


In series, the Noise are a somewhat natural antimatter vs mankind. Spawning, since ancient times, as a reactive effect of mankind's desire to kill each other/themselves.

As shown here, however, they are quite stopable, if you bring the right equipment for the job:

Episode 1, Noise attack during the Zwei Wing concert. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pv9WvSRPuTY

Example 2 is a couple of episodes (and 2 years) later: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KjhQWoy33ZE

And example 3 to showcase that not just melee weapons work: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBAjo3OhiDU

And yes, all 3 girls are SINGING during battle (usually their respective battle song)


I'll cover those girls a bit later, but first some of the common traits shared between the various Noise versions.

Creature Type: Outsider.  Season 1 of symphogear mentions the Noise hailing from the "Treasury of Babylon", which at the end of season 2 is pretty much confirmed to be an entire subdimension.

Incorporeal: example 2 shows that regular weapons generally pass through noise unharmed. Similarly, Noise have been seen to phase through solid matter without causing damage to either themselves or the wall. Example 3 shows that Noise are quite capable of destroying the terrain or buildings easily however.
Noise seem to lose a good portion this incorporeal immunity when in close enough proximity to the energy from Relics or Symphogear (more on those later)

Flight, while most of the Noise variants seem to be ground types, a number of aerial forms are also shown.

Spawning: several of the larger Noise forms have been shown capable of summoning smaller Noise.

Fusing: The smaller Noise types have been seen to merge together at times to form either larger version of their general type, or a different form altogether.

Usual battle instincts: unless manipulated by outside force, Noise will pretty much seek out the nearest (human) life and try it's best to assure their mutual annihilation.

In it's own series, the Noise could be controlled by a certain Relic: Solomon's Cane.
This artifact from ancient times allows both the summoning of Noise, and to control their actions.
In effect: whomever wields Solomon's Cane is the lord and master of the Noise.

Fortunately for the world in Symphogear (and Coreline), that's not the only Relic around.
The Relics in Symphogear are all remnants of ancient civilizations, but who still managed to make advances on par or even surpassing "modern" science on certain points.

Depending on the quality of the relic, it can actually be used almost anyone or even hooked up into machines.
Generally: the more intact the relic, the easier it is to use once activated. The more Damaged the relic, the harder it gets to make the thing operational again.

Aside from being used in it's natural form, Relics can also be reconfigured via the so called Sakurai Theory, into the equipment sets known as Symphogear.
After being converted into Symphogear, the relic is often a crystal like pendant while dormant. When activated it dematerializes into energy before reforming as the Symphogear armour.

A short list of known relics and symphogears.

Gungnir, Symphogear form only, several users. (natural form presumably Odin's Gungnir from norse myth)

Ame no Habakiri, Symphogear only, Tsubasa Kazenari (natural form probably an asian sword)

Ichii-val/Ishibal (too many ways to spell this), Symphogear only, Yukine Chris (though presumably a bow in natural form)

Solomon's Cane: pretty much a cane in look. Various wielders across the series.

Nefushtan's Armour: seen activating in example 1 above, and actually worn as armour during season 1

The sword Durandal, used both as an energy source and like how you're supposed to use a sword.

Shen Shou Jin: a Talisman like Relic somewhat resembling a round fan. Capable of both perfect cloak (visual/radar/thermal) and erasing evil and/or barriers via an energy beam. Converted into a Symphogear after a while, which seemed to augment the energy beam aspect greatly.

The Nephilim: an unique relic even among the already unique nature of Relics, this thing is actually a living being when active (and eats other relics to increase it's own abilities further)

Shul Shagana, Symphogear only, natural form most likely some kind of saw considering how many saw like attacks the thing had.

Igalima, Symphogear only, natural form presumably a scythe.

The Frontier: a gravity manipulating relic pretty much the size of an entire island.


Activating/awakening a relic the first time usually requires a high enough level of "Phonic Gain", more or less "music/song power". Usually, a Symphogear version of the relic is owned by the person who actually managed to awaken the relic in the first place, though ownership changes of a Symphogear relic isn't unheard of. Especially in the case of a Symphogear, being in synch with the relic helps greatly to reduce the strain on the body when using it.

Manually boosting the compatibility with a relic is possible via the drug called Linker, but involves serious risks. It effectively augments the backlash/strain from using the Symphogear.
Kanade in Example 1 needs Linker to properly use the Gungnir at all, and when she invoked her Swan Song /Zesshou, she literally fell apart afterwards from the excess strain.

The Zesshou or Swan Song is generally the final act for Symphogear users, even without Linker, the aftermath tends to be lethal.
In effect, the Zesshou is pretty much a limiter removal, run at full power/beyond full power, with a hefty price afterwards.
The exact form/aspect of the Zesshou will vary from relic to relic.

Symphogear traits:
Phonic Gain: the output of a symphogear and it's user is often known as Phonic Gain, which if the level isn't high enough won't even allow the symphogear armour to materialize at all. Activating the Zeshou requires a rather high level of phonic gain, and at even higher levels, Symphogears have been known to change into a different/upgraded form altogether. This event, called X-Drive in season 2, only happened twice sofar.

Activation phrase: each Symphogear user has to sing a tranformation phrase to turn the pendant into their battle form, for examples "Kiritan Ichi-val Tron" for the Ichi-bal.

Transformation sequence: as mentioned before, the pendant (and regular clothes) shift into energy before reforming into the battle form. Of note is that the background in this event is filled with music terms such as Alegro. During season two, the energy sphere for the transformation also gets used as a defensive barrier.

Shared design looks: the helmet/headgear section of the armour is often reminiscent of a headset used for listening to music.The rest of the body, neck to toes, ends up covered with the armour, even apparently exposed/naked sections of skin seem to be protected strong enough to avoid the usual Noise hazards, presumably via barrier.

In addition to the armour section, most Symphogear versions also have an "Armed Gear" section. In the case of Kanade's Gungnir this could be seen as her gauntlets forming her spear, which is then used as a key component in most of her attacks. For Tsubasa it's a sword, drawn from a hip/leg scabard or holster, and for Chris her gauntlets shift into crossbows, gatlings, pistols and buster rifle.

Some key characters:

Genjuro Kazenari: commander of the 2nd disaster division. A secret group responding to Noise outbreaks. Skilled in martial arts, to the point where he can actually take on Noise or Symphogear users without a symphogear of his own.

Ryoko Sakurai: the genius scientist who came up with the brilliant "Sakurai Theory" (literally her own words) that allows the use of Relics in the form of Symphogear.

Kanade: 1st wielder of Gungnir, lost her parents to a Noise attack, mainly just wanted revenge no matter the cost. Quite literally almost killed herself with a Linker overdose to activate the thing originally. One member of the vocal group Zwei Wing, along with Tsubasa Kazenari.

Tsubasa Kazenari: The other member of Zwei Wing, and continued on as a singer after she lost Kanade. Refuses to accept the new Gungnir owner at first. Trained from a young age to be a capable warrior, considers herself a sword and not much else as a result.

Tachibana Hibiki: the new wielder of Gungnir. The traditional "in the wrong place at the wrong time" recruit, but now she's determined to help out anyway she can. Martial arts training from the commander definately helped.

Yukine Chris: a bit of a lone wolf. Claims to hate singing, which isn't that surprising since her gear packs enough firepower to rival a gundam or two. Has a gentle side none the less. Often called Hibiki an idiot.

Finé : the premiere villainess. A priestess from ancient times, reborn through the ages each time one of her descendants encounter the "Aufwachen" waveform generated by Relics. She had The tower of Babel constructed to be closer to her 1 true love: God. This would lead to the sundering of the tower of Babel, and mankind's united language and mutual understanding along with it. Now she's in a position to finally...correct.... the situation..


----------



## kronos182

As I bought Pacific Rim and watched it twice this weekend.. I'm attempting to work on a means of allowing GMs to create their own kaiju. So far I have a set of basic abilities common to all kaiju, then set of base stats for each category, and tables for random attacks, abilities, etc or to choose from them.


----------



## kronos182

This is just a basic set up, you can add or ignore parts of these tables if you want, but this should allow a GM to create quite a few random Kaiju to throw at various fictions.

Kaiju

Kaiju are a race of genetic engineered clones used as biological weapons. Kaijuare each quite different from each other, but have many similarities, due tosharing the same genetic template. Kaiju come in 5 different levels, which isdetermined upon size, displacement, toxicity and radiation levels released. Theblood of kaiju is acidic, making attacking them dangerous, and alsocontaminates the environment, making areas around a dead kaiju, withoutcleaning it up, uninhabitable for many years.

All kaiju, no matter the category, have these basic abilities common to themall:

Kaiju use the Aberration saves, attack bonuses, use d12 hit dice, 2 x Int score+3 per HD skill points, 1 + 1 per 6 HD feats.

Hive Mind - All kaiju share a hive mind, allowing them to communicatetelepathically over great distances, including dimensionally if an activeportal is within range. Kaiju can communicate over a range of 10 miles (16 km)plus 5 miles per category greater than 1.
If one kaiju is aware of a target, all within 200 feet plus 100 feet percategory over 1, are aware. Thus if one kaiju in a group is not flanked, noneare, and similar effects such as if one kaiju can see a concealed opponent, therest can.

Kaiju Blue - The blood of kaiju, known as kaiju blue, is acidic and quite toxicand ammonia based. When a kaiju is cut, or blood is exposed in any manner, theattacker, if within melee range, must make a Reflex save 15 +1 per categoryover 1, or suffer 2d6 +1d6 per category over 1 of acid damage. When a kaijudies, the blood contaminates the environment, leaving a highly irradiated areaequaling kaiju height x category x10 feet. Unless this is treated and cleanedup, the environment is heavily contaminated, making it uninhabitable for years.The contaminated area will grow by 100 feet per month if left untreated for 1d4+2 years per category.

Amphibious - As the dimensional breach that kaiju come through is under water,and they must also function on land, all kaiju are amphibious creatures. Theycan breathe under water and on land. They also have a swim speed of land speedx 1.5. Can automatically take 10 on Swim checks, even if distracted or incombat.

Unstoppable - Kaiju have incredible resistance to damage and pain, able tofunction even with horrendous wounds. Kaiju are immune to death by massivedamage, exhaustion type effects, suffer half penalties from any pain basedeffects. Able to keep functioning even while missing limbs and massive bloodloss and broken bones.
All kaiju have damage reduction based on their category, and a form of fasthealing, able to heal as long as there are not doing any strenuous activity,such as combat. When not doing strenuous activity, the kaiju can heal 2d6 hitpoints per hour, and when resting for 8 hours, heals double normal rates, hitdice x2 hit points.
Kaiju have a base Damage Reduction of 20 +5 per category, however many have thick armour plating that can enhance this greatly.

Armour Breaker - All kaiju natural weapons have the ability to bypass hardnessof armour. Kaiju have a base ignore 15 points of armour at category 1 andincreases by +3 per category above 2. This can be furtherenhanced.

Extraordinary Strength - Kaiju are incredibly strong. They can carry 50% morethan their Strength score, naturally have Power Attack feat. When making meleeattacks, Strength bonus to damage is doubled.

Enhanced Vision - Kaiju have enhanced vision, giving them +2 to Spot andSearch, Low-Light and Darkvision (100 feet per category) and can seeunderwater.

Large and Incharge - As kaiju are incredibly large creatures, their carrycapacity is incredibly high. Find normal carry capacity for Strength score andmultiply by 128.

Category 1
Category 1 kaiju are the smallest and weakest of the kaiju, even though theyare still several hundred feet tall. They are faster and more maneuverable thantheir larger brethren. These kaiju also have lower intelligence and few naturalweapons and abilities and use simple tactics. Kaiju of this category usuallyonly measure between 150 feet and 250 feet, although a few can be larger. Mostwill only have two major attacks, being a bite and a pair of claws, and onespecial attack or ability.
Category 1 kaiju have base abilities of minimum 27 hit dice, Str 30-31, Dex12-13, Con 22-23, Int 3-4, Wis 6-7, Cha 2-3, base speed of 100 feet, +6 naturalarmour, 2 primary attacks, 1 special ability or attack and 1enhancement.

Category 2
Category 2s are usually larger, stronger and have more abilities. Thesecreatures are usually 200 feet to 300 feet, and are usually the first line ofcreatures starting to adapt to tactics and weapons. These kaiju have baseabilities of minimum 36 hit dice, Str 36-37, Dex 10-11, Conn 26-27, Int 5-6,Wis 8-9, Cha 2-3, base speed 80 feet, +8 natural armour, 2 primary attacks, 1special ability or attack, 2 enhancements.

Category 3
These are even larger, stronger and smarter kaiju, and many have additionallimbs and multiple attacks and special abilities, standing between 250 and 400feet. Base abilities minimum 45 hit dice, Str 40-41, Dex 10-11, Int 5-6, Wis8-9, Cha 2-3, base speed 80 feet, +10 natural armour, 2 primary attacks, 1 secondary attack, 2 special abilities/attacks, 2 enhancements.

Category 4
These kaiju have higher intelligence, showing greater tactical knowledge, standingbetween 350 and 500 feet. This was the first category of kaiju to make use ofstrike and retreat tactics, improvised weapons, and more than one mode of movement. Base abilities minimum 53 hit dice, Str 50-51, Dex 8-9, Int 9-10, Wis 10-11, Cha 2-3, base speed 60 feet, +10 natural armour, 2 primary attacks, 1 secondary attack, 3 special abilities, 3 enhancements.

Category 5
These are the largest kaiju encountered so far, showing incredibleintelligence, tactics and a large amount of abilities. This category of kaiju was the first to show great tactical abilities in calling for help and co-ordinating attacks with multiple kaiju. Base abilities minimum 62 hit dice,Str 55-56, Dex 7-8, Int 10-11, Wis 12-13, Cha 4-5, base speed 60 feet, +12 natural armour, 2 primary attacks, 4 secondary attacks, 4 specialabilities/attacks, 3 enhancements. Instead of a 3rd or 4th secondary attack,can select special ability/attack or enhancement instead.




 Roll 1d6 Natural Attacks Category 1 Category 2 Category 3 Category 4 Category 5 Damage  1 Bite 4d6 4d8 4d10 4d12 5d12 Piercing/Crush 2 Claw 2d8 4d6 4d8 4d10 4d12 Slashing or  Piercing 3 Slam 4d8 4d10 4d12 5d12 6d12 Bludgeoning 4 Tail (reach half  height) 2d6 2d8 4d6 4d8 4d10 Bludgeoning 5 Gore 2d8 4d6 4d8 4d10 4d12 Piercing 6 Roll to gain  special attack







 Roll 1d20 Alternate/Special  Attack Cat 1 Cat 2 Cat 3 Cat 4 Cat 5 Damage 1 Breath Weapon* 16d8 18d8 20d8 22d8 24d8 Energy 2 Constrict 8d6 10d6 12d6 14d8 16d6 Bludgeon 3 Crush 8d8 10d8 12d8 14d8 16d8 Bludgeon 4 Poison





 5 Swallow Whole 3d6 4d6 5d6 6d6 7d6 Bludgeon 6 Trample 4d10 5d10 6d10 7d10 8d10 Bludgeon 7 Bone/Spike  Launcher 4d4 6d4 8d4 10d4 12d4 Piercing 8 Energy Cloud 8d6 10d6 12d6 14d6 16d6 Energy 9 Bone Blade 4d6 4d8 4d10 4d12 5d12 Slashing or  Piercing 10 Bone Club 4d6 4d8 4d10 4d12 5d12 Bludgeon 11 EM Pulse 100 ft 200 ft 300 ft 400 ft 500 ft Special 12 Pincer 5d6 6d6 7d6 8d6 9d6 Bludgeon and  Slashing 13 Piercing Tongue 4d4 5d4 6d4 7d4 8d4 Piercing 14 Rend 4d6 4d8 4d10 4d12 5d12 Slashing 15 Web - - - - - Special 16 Roar - - - - - Special 17 Grease - - - - - Special 18 Trip - - - - - Special 19 Pounce - - - - - Special 20 Stomp - - - - - Special
Breath Weapon -Breath Weapon can be one of the following energy types: 1 fire, 2 acid, 3electricity, 4 cold, 5 sonic, 6 poison gas (same as the poisonattack).
Breath weapons have a range of 100 feet plus 50 feet per category over 1. Lineshave full length, 10 feet wide per category, Reflex 15 +1 per category above 1.Cones have half length and quarter width, Reflex 18 +2 per category + 1/2 Conmodifier. The kaiju can only use its breath weapon once every 1d4rounds.

Constrict - The Kaiju has a body, or tail, that is long, snake-like andpowerful, able to wrap around a target and crush it.

Crush - Similar to constricting, only instead of using it's body or tail, thekaiju's arms are thick and powerful, with muscles designed to pull the armstight, crushing anything held within a grapple, or by dropping its large bodyupon a target.

Poison - The kaiju has a poison attack, either delivered through a bit, claws,a stinger (bone blade on a tail), or even through the energy cloud or breathweapon. This poison is delivered through injury or inhalation, dealing 2d6 Coninitial damage and 2d6 Con damage secondary, Fort DC 15 + 1 per category + 1/2Con modifier.

Swallow Whole - The Kaiju has a large mouth, and upon making a bite attack, andsucceeding a grapple check, can attempt to swallow a target up to half itssize, whole.

Trample - The kaiju has powerful legs that allow it to crush opponents as itcharges.

Bone/Spike Launcher - The kaiju is able to launch small or large bone spikes ata target.

Energy Cloud - The energy cloud is similar to the breath weapon, but instead isreleased from pores, special sphincters or tubes. The energy cloud has the sameenergy types as the breath weapon and Reflex DC 20 +2 per category + 1/2 Conmodifier, with a range of 50 feet per category. The energy cloud can be usedonce every 1d6 rounds.

Bone Blade - The bone blade can have several forms, and can come in anylocation, from head mounted to limbs or tail, with a critical threat range19-20.

Bone Club - A large formation of bone at the end of a limb, designed forcrushing opponents. The bone club has a critical modifier of x3.

 Roll 1d6 Location 1 Head 2 Arms 3 Legs 4 Hands 5 Feet 6 Tail/Appendage

 Roll 1d8 Shape 1 Two sided blade 2 Spike 3 Curved Axe 4 Scyth 5 Hook 6 Pick 7 One sided blade 8 Combination of  two, roll again

EM Pulse - The kaiju is able to generate an electromagnetic pulse, disablingelectronic components. This ability was first seen on category 4 Leatherback.Devices need to make a Will DC 10 + 1/2 Con modifier or be disabled. This EMPulse works even against Tempest hardened equipment, but they gain a +4 bonusto save.

Pincer - Instead of a hand, the Kaiju has pincers, allow it to grab, crush andcut things. However this reduces it's ability to manipulate things, but doesaid in grapples, granting a +8 to grapple checks.

Piercing Tongue - The tongue of the kaiju is pointed and strong, able to punchthrough armour. Many kaiju with this ability will either strike with the tonguejust outside of arm reach, weakening armour for a more powerful attack, orusing the tongue to punch through armour while biting. Piercing tongues have acritical of 18-20/x3. Piercing tongues are especially effective when usedagainst conn-pods of jagers, or other control areas, as the attack has a 25%chance of striking anyone inside, dealing half damage to the occupants. Rollpercentage for each person inside.

Rend - When the kaiju strikes with two claw attacks, it deals extra damage asit shreds armour.

Web - The kaiju is able to create a substance similar to spider silk, creatingwebs for trapping or entangling targets. It can create a web up to 8 times aday. Casting a web is a melee touch attack with a range increment of 50 feetper category, and able to affect a target up to 50 feet larger than the kaiju.The web anchors the target in place, allowing no movement. An entangled targetcan escape with a successful Escape Artist check, or burst it with a StrengthCheck. The kaiju can move across its own web without penalties. Creatures thatare two or more size categories smaller than the kaiju gain a +1 per sizecategory smaller to Escape Artist checks as the webs are designed for holdingJagers or encasing buildings, trapping people inside.


 Category Escape DC Break DC Hit Points 1 22 26 30 2 26 30 35 3 30 34 40 4 36 40 45 5 40 44 50

Roar - The kaiju can emit a loud roar, intended to intimidate and frightentargets, but can also knock creatures in close proximity over. Targets within500 feet per category must make a Will save DC 15 +2 per category or bepanicked for 5 +1 round per category. If the target is within 50 feet percategory, the target must make a Reflex save DC 14 +1 per category or beknocked prone.

Grease - The kaiju is able to secrete an oily substance that is flammable,making an area slippery and if ignited, creates a fire hazard, damaginganything caught in it. The kaiju can shoot the grease up to 50 feet percategory away as a ranged melee touch attack, and covers an area with a 20 footradius per category. Reflex DC 16 +1 per category or falls prone. The kaijuthat secretes the grease is immune to this. The grease lasts for 5 rounds + Conmodifier, and if ignited, deals 3d6 points of fire damage.

Trip - When the kaiju makes an attack with a selected attack form, can attemptto trip the opponent as a free action. If the trip fails, the opponent cannotreact to trip the kaiju.

Pounce - When the kaiju charges, it can make a full attack even though it hasmoved.

Stomp - By stomping a foot, or two, the kaiju precipitates a shockwave thattravels along the ground, toppling creatures and loose objects within 50 feetper category burst. Targets that fail a Reflex save DC 10 + 1/2 kaiju HD +Strength modifier, at knocked prone and suffer 3d6 bludgeoning damage.


 Roll 1d20 Special Ability Cat 1 Cat 2 Cat 3 Cat 4 Cat 5 1 Spikes 2d6 2d8 2d10 2d12 3d10 2 Improved Grab - - - - - 3 Fast Heal 10 HP/rd 15 HP/rd 20 HP/rd 25 HP/rd 30 HP/rd 4 Extra Limbs - - - - - 5 Two Heads - - - - - 6 Multiple Legs - - - - - 7 Wings - - - - - 8 Burrow - - - - - 9 Shell - - - - - 10 Heavy Plating - - - - - 11 Dense Bones - - - - - 12 Secondary  Lifeforce - - - - - 13 Ferocity - - - - - 14 Extra Eyes - - - - - 15 Energy Enhanced  Melee - - - - - 16 Energy Resistance - - - - - 17 Immunities - - - - - 18 Rage - - - - - 19 Energy Healing - - - - - 20 Wounding - - - - -
Spikes - Sharpspikes stick out from the skin of the kaiju, damaging anything that strikes itin melee. 1) Normal, 2) Toxic spikes
Toxic spikes can deliver the same poison as the poison attack, or poison thatdeals 2d6 Strength initial and 2d6 Dexterity secondary, injury delivery with aFort DC 15 +1 per category + 1/2 Con modifier.

Improved Grab - The kaiju has the improved grab ability. The kaiju must hit anopponent at least one-third smaller than itself with a bite or any attack usinga limb with a claw or hand, or tentacle. If it succeeds in a grapple checks, itautomatically deals damage with the attack, especially with constrict or crushattacks.

Fast Heal - The kaiju has even greater healing abilities, healing wounds inseconds. 

Extra Limbs - The kaiju has extra limbs: 1) arms, 2) tendrils/tentacles, 3)tail (can be taken more than once), 4) extra limb equipped with bone blade orclub.

Two Heads - The kaiju has a second head, allowing it to have two standardactions in a turn. 

Multiple Legs - The kaiju has more than two legs: 1) 4 legs +20 ft to speed, +4stability, carry capacity increased by x2; 2) 6 legs, +30 ft to speed, +6stability, carry capacity x4; 3) 8 legs, +30 ft to speed, +8 stability, carrycapacity x8;  4) multiple legs like acentipede, 20 ft to speed, +10 stability, carry capacity x16.

Wings - The kaiju has wings. 1) fully functional wings, granting a fly speed ofhalf ground speed, poor maneuverability; 2) non-function. These wings are toosmall for flight, but can be used in combat for hitting, creating strong wingsto throw debris or dust clouds, or can add in swimming, granting +20 feet toswim speed.

Burrow - The kaiju is able to dig through the ground, including concrete andsolid rock. Burrow speed is equal to half ground speed.

Shell - The kaiju has a thick plated shell, providing extra protection, andalso can pull its limbs into the shell, like a turtle. Adds +10 Natural armour,critical strikes have a 25% chance of being negated to regular attacks,increase damage reduction by 10, reduce Dex by -4 and speed by -20 feet. Whenthe kaiju retreats into its shell, critical hits have a 50% chance of beingnegated, however the kaiju is immobile.

Heavy Plating - The kaiju has heavy plating of bone, thick skin or scalesprotecting it, providing +8 to Natural armour.

Dense Bones - The kaiju's bones are incredibly dense, making them difficult tobreak and adds more power behind melee strikes. Critical strikes have 50% ofbeing negated and adds 2 die to melee strikes with limbs.

Secondary Lifeforce - The kaiju is able to give birth to a smaller kaiju. 12hours after death, the kaiju gives birth to a smaller kaiju just like it, atone quarter the size and stats. It will double in size every month, with enoughfood, until it reaches the size and stats of its parent.

Ferocity - The kaiju is able to keep fighting even when dying. When the kaijureaches 0 hit points, it is able to keep fighting well past normal limits,without penalties based on its category: 1) -30 HP, 2) -60 HP, 3) -100 HP, 4)130 HP, 5) -180 HP.

Extra Eyes - Most kaiju have between 2 and 4 eyes, but this one has more. Extraeyes grants +4 to Spot, +4 to Search, has 270 degree vision, making sneaking upon it incredibly difficult, can't be flanked. 

Energy Enhanced Melee - If the kaiju has a breath weapon, or any other energybased attacks, its melee attacks can also add +3d6 points of damage in thattype of energy, except sonic.

Energy Resistance - The kaiju has increased resistance to an energy type,gaining Resistance +20: 1 fire, 2 acid, 3 electricity, 4 cold, 5 sonic, 6 rollfor a second resistance or increase one resistance.

Immunities - The kaiju is immune to 1) poison, venoms, radiation and disease;2) piercing; 3) slashing; 4) bludgeoning.

Rage - When damaged, the kaiju can fly into a fit of rage, gaining +10Strength, +10 Constitution, -10 Will, -5 Defense, lasting for 3 + Con modifierrounds, after which the kaiju is exhausted. This supersedes the kaiju's normalimmunity to exhaustion. While under the effects of a rage, the kaiju will notretreat, no matter how much damage it takes. It will keep fighting until it orits targets are dead. The kaiju is able to rage 1 + 1/2 Con modifier times perday.

Energy Healing - The kaiju is able to heal when exposed to certain types ofenergy. When exposed to selected type of energy, the kaiju heals the amount ofdamage dealt, but not able to gain more hit points than its maximum: 1) fire;2) cold; 3) electricity; 4) acid.

Wounding - If the kaiju successfully deals damage with a slashing or piercingattack, such as from claws, spikes, bone blades or bite, the wounds continue tobleed, dealing 5 points of damage ever round until treated. This damage iscumulative for each attack. This ability only works on livingcreatures.



 Roll 1d20 Enhancement 1 Speed 2 Strength 3 Dexterity 4 Intelligence 5 Wisdom 6 Penetrating 7 Extended Reach 8 Increased Range 9 Triple Jaw 10 Armour 11 Dense Skin 12 Vision 13 Increase use per  day 14 Enhanced Healing 15 Increased  Resistance 16 Resistance to  Immunity 17 Defender 18 Stealth 19 Keen 20 Enhanced Critical

Speed - The speed of the kaiju (if it has multiple modes of movement, pick one)is increased by 20 feet. If flight is one of the modes enhanced,maneuverability is increased to average.

Strength - Strength gains a +6 increase.

Dexterity - Boosted dexterity by +6.

Intelligence - +4 Intelligence.

Wisdom - +4 Wisdom.

Penetrating - Select one of the kaiju's attacks, it is able to ignore a further10 points of hardness.

Extended Reach - Select one of the kaiju's melee attacks, the reach of thekaiju is extended by 50 feet.

Increased Range - Any ranged attacks have the range increased by 50feet.

Triple Jaw - The jaw of the kaiju is split in three, adding +2 die to damage,and +4 to grapple checks made with bite attacks.

Armour - The kaiju has thicker armour, +3 Natural armour.

Dense Skin - The kaiju's damage reduction is increased by 10.

Vision - The kaiju has enhanced vision, darkvision range increased by 50 feet,+4 to Search and Spot checks.

Increased Use Per Day - Any ability or attack that has limited uses per daygains an additional 3 uses per day.

Enhanced Healing - Any healing abilities (fast healing, energy healing) areincreased by 50% rounding down.

Increased Resistance - One resistance the kaiju has is increased by 50%rounding down.

Resistance to Immunity - One resistance the kaiju has is changed to immunity.  

Defender - This enhancement is more of a combat stance of the kaiju. Whenfighting defensively, the kaiju not only gains the normal +2 dodge bonus and -4to attack, but gains an additional 3 attacks of opportunity, and may performthem against opponents within reach performing an attack (including charges,bull rushes, grapples and trips), standing up from prone, sitting or kneeling,unlike normal as these attacks do not normally provoke an attack of opportunity.
The kaiju can instead use Aid Other when within 50 feet of another kaiju. Theother kaiju gains +4 to Defense instead of the normal +2, and the aiding kaijucan choose to make a Reflex 10 + 1/2 the attacker's attack roll, it can take theattack itself.

Stealth - This enhancement lowers the kaiju's body temperature, the skin isimpregnated with minerals that distorts and reduces radar and other sensors,and can alter colour to match its environment, especially water, rock andsimilar type environments. The kaiju gains a +10 to hide against technologymethods of detecting it, and when motionless, or completely submerged in water,gains a +5 to hide visually.

Keen - Select one slashing or piercing attack, these attacks have theircritical threat changed increased by 1.

Enhanced Critical - Select one attack, the critical modifier is increased fromx2 to x3, or from x3 to x4.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Take. My. Money.

D20 PacRim Kaiju stats (ok, a "make your own Kaiju" system-which is even BETTER!)! Squee!

And the Symphogear stuff.... effing awesome. Didn't responded to that because of RL and also needed to check it out.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Take. My. Money.
> 
> D20 PacRim Kaiju stats (ok, a "make your own Kaiju" system-which is even BETTER!)! Squee!
> 
> And the Symphogear stuff.... effing awesome. Didn't responded to that because of RL and also needed to check it out.




I wanted to add more, but coming up with some ideas was a little tough, and having enough for dice rolling without having to result to percentages was a pain. I probably could do it, just would have needed more time. But this is a good base, and GM can add more if they want.
It's got all the basics for creating probably a few hundred random Kaiju as is right now.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

And the list is pretty awesome as it right now.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> And the list is pretty awesome as it right now.




Thank you. I might come up with some more stuff.. maybe even category 6 kaiju.. 
Maybe a few more fighting style enhancement styles, like the defender, only different.. hmm.. ideas are forming.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Anything I can help with, I'm right here.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Can I poost the Kaiju build rules elsewhere? I promise to give you credit, Kronos.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Can I poost the Kaiju build rules elsewhere? I promise to give you credit, Kronos.




Sure, and as I said on the wizards forum, I'll hopefully have more to add in the new year.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Again, thanks, man.


----------



## Lord Zack

I am wondering what state the various governments of the world are in in Coreline. The United States for instance, are there any remnants of the federal government around? I imagine there would at least be fictional versions around like the Enclave from Fallout. I imagine some might be willing to give into the likes of John Henry Eden in exchange for some security. I would prefer Michael Wilson myself...


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Lord Zack said:


> I am wondering what state the various governments of the world are in in Coreline. The United States for instance, are there any remnants of the federal government around? I imagine there would at least be fictional versions around like the Enclave from Fallout. I imagine some might be willing to give into the likes of John Henry Eden in exchange for some security. I would prefer Michael Wilson myself...




The world is still pretty much rebuilding, even 10 years after The Vanishing. This means, in the case of the United States (for example) that there's still big chunks of it that remain pretty much lawless (in comparison to modern-day US). The bigger (still standing) cities are bastions of civilization and outside of them, the further away, the more lawless things get.

Nevada, for example, is pretty much back to normal on Vegas (except for the crazier types of crime and the police getting up to speed to confront it-the local CSI has pioneered such stuff as Death Note "ballistics" testing, for example). Over on Goodsprings.... well, it's as you see it on FONV. Except with less background rads and with working phones. It's a tourist and trading route hot spot-but the companies that go that way make sure to use well-equipped and guarded convoys. Or pretty badass single members for special or quick jobs.

Some additional Fallout notes:

-Over on DC, the Capitol Wasteland appeared on a lesser manifestation. What this means is that Megaton is now a small suburban town in the middle of Virginia (with the bomb removed and a slightly less shanty-town look-still has walls with several pieces made out of old airplane parts, though), the local animal control groups have to deal with RadScorpion, mutated Mole Rat, Mirelurk and occasional Yao Guai and Deathclaw pest problem, and the Avengers Of Humanity (or the occasional idiot that wants to replicate them) is an issue. The AOH actually opposes The Enclave because they do NOT want something like Eden ruling America-and Eden doesn't likes them either, being "impure" (read: not Enclave-born) and all.

-The Brotherhood Of Steel is still around. They are mostly as portrayed on FO3-the "nicer", less homicidally insular chapters were (mostly) the ones to survive The Vanishing and the 23 Hours. Butting heads still ensues occasionally with their wanna-be Space Marine-slash-Adeptus Mechanicus mannerisms (or, at least, this is what some folks perceive their mannerisms sound like), but they are regarded to be on the side of angels.

-Galaxy News Radio exists on Coreline, and is now a network with at least four subsidiaries (maybe more, still thinking of it-need help with ideas for more possible locations): Galaxy News on Virginia/Washington D.C., Radio Angel on Los Angeles, Radio Cerberus on San Francisco and Radio Jefferson on Chicago. They have full satellite, streaming and regular radio broadcasting capabilities, and all of them have Three Dog as one of their DJs (although Angel has him calling himself "Freedog"). Radio Angel is pretty much a puppet of the Los Angeles government not unlike the original GNR was a puppet for the BOS (and it still kind of is-at least Three Dog has no problem talking about them in a positive light whenever possible). "Fighting the Good Fight" is still an important part of the GNR mission statement, and in this the crews of the stations work their hardest to broker info to those who do the physical part-and which includes the occasional field investigator-slash-spy.

-Nuka Cola and Sunset Sarsaparilla are beverage corps over on The Line. Comparing to other companies like Coca-Cola, they're small. Obviously, the background info of the Fallout games is out there for perusal by the whole world, and so the companies have needed to take steps to not poison their clients in any way. But they still want to deliver an "accurate" experience of drinking their beverages (such a selling point this is amongst those people out there which are Fallout fans), so such things have been done like Nuka-Cola making a special (and classified) gas cocktail for their beverages that sounds like Geiger ticking when you open the bottles.

(Of course, there's people crazy enough (and some of them rich enough) that they go look and actually would even kill for "real" (read, several-hundred-year-old and even radioactive) Nuka-Cola and Sunset).


----------



## Lord Zack

I suspect the New California Republic might want to annex Los Angeles. However, that would likely be impossible unless the NCR gets much, much heavier firepower. Caesar's Legion, if it still exists, would be just another band of relatively normal humans in a world with giant mechs and martial artists that can destroy celestial bodies. A menace to regular people and low-level fictions to be sure, but ultimately just a small fish in a big sea.

I imagine that whatever is left of the US Army will be trying their hardest to get as much advanced tech as they can. There would of course be plenty of fictional versions of the Army that would already have such tech. For instance, I imagine that there would be a relatively large force of Arm Slaves from the Full Metal Panic series. Also there will be various megacorps willing to provide advanced armaments... for the right price. Ultimately, they may or may not have settled on a standard issue.

I have some ideas on Star Wars I want to develop. For one thing, how does the Solaran Spur work? Even with the fastest hyperdrives the distances between galaxies are considerable. Also there is the issue of fuel, since Star Wars starships do need to be resupplied from time to time. I imagine there would need to be some factor that allows for vastly faster travel between the galaxies, some kind of spatial anomaly or perhaps a series of warp gates or some such.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Lord Zack said:


> I suspect the New California Republic might want to annex Los Angeles. However, that would likely be impossible unless the NCR gets much, much heavier firepower. Caesar's Legion, if it still exists, would be just another band of relatively normal humans in a world with giant mechs and martial artists that can destroy celestial bodies. A menace to regular people and low-level fictions to be sure, but ultimately just a small fish in a big sea.
> 
> I imagine that whatever is left of the US Army will be trying their hardest to get as much advanced tech as they can. There would of course be plenty of fictional versions of the Army that would already have such tech. For instance, I imagine that there would be a relatively large force of Arm Slaves from the Full Metal Panic series. Also there will be various megacorps willing to provide advanced armaments... for the right price. Ultimately, they may or may not have settled on a standard issue.
> 
> I have some ideas on Star Wars I want to develop. For one thing, how does the Solaran Spur work? Even with the fastest hyperdrives the distances between galaxies are considerable. Also there is the issue of fuel, since Star Wars starships do need to be resupplied from time to time. I imagine there would need to be some factor that allows for vastly faster travel between the galaxies, some kind of spatial anomaly or perhaps a series of warp gates or some such.




First things first. I will apologise for the lack of response. I've had some very pressing Real Life issues from last posting time until now. The fact is, that it's been a very long time and it's pretty unspeakable. Still, I'm sorry.

The second thing is, of course, the setting info.

For starters, the distance between galaxies ("Solaran Spur?" Never heard of that one. What's it about?). 

Starting up with the SW stuff, we mentioned something called (but not quite determined other than it was a connection between the SW side of the galaxy and the regular human side of the galaxy) called "Outer Rim Area 51".

I was thinking now that this particular area (which specific location I still need to determine, but it is on the Outer Rim of the SW side of things) is a type of steady space disturbance created by the CLULESS Virus that allows ships travelling in hyperspace to jump from the Star Wars galaxy to the Milky Way galaxy (specifically, the outside edges of the Solar System). Because of this, Sol has become a pretty big part of the SW galaxy trading routes.

Of course, "steady" doesn't exactly means "100% reliable". Stories are common involving hyperspace accidents when taking the Area 51 jump that places the ships on sections of the Milky Way galaxy that are very, _very_ bad to visit (such as smack in the middle of Reaver territory).... or other misfortunes happening such as attracting monsters from other planes and universes that raise hell on the ship... or of the ship tearing itself apart because the disturbance decided to "play rough" with its structural integrity... or of course of the disturbance deciding to kick you off in a parallel universe, never to be seen again.

As for the NCR annexing Los Angeles... actually, it was the other way around. L.A. has become a pretty big superpower (and a (smaller than MC-1, yet still classifiable as a) Megacity) by itself and the NCR becoming part of it has given the Rangers quite the shot in the arm in terms of available firepower.

NCR was somewhat.... weakened, though, because some of its original territories didn't followed them from the Fallout-verse (Baja, Nevada, Mexico). Although L.A. is making plans to try and retake some of them...

As for the Army.... yeah, it is settling on a type of "standard issue" that is slightly different from "current day" because of the available Fiction tech. Hard to tell what it would be, though-many units are still experimenting.


----------



## trappedslider

wow....this has come a very very long way


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Yeah. Couldn't have done it w/o everybody.


----------



## Lord Zack

I would suggest putting Outer Rim Area 51 in the Tingle Arm, past the Corporate Sector. That's technically Wild Space and not part of the Outer Rim proper, but it is close to the Hydian Way, a major trade route. If so, then the Corporate Sector have probably set up a spaceport nearby to service ships passing through. There are probably pirates in the area, of course. They might be under the aegis of Black Sun or the Zann Consortium or maybe just independent operators, but it'd be cool to have them equipped with a bunch of technologies stolen from visitors from the Milky Way.

I am thinking that while the galaxy as a whole might be as it is after the Swarm War, which if I remember correctly you said is the current time for Coreline, there might be enclaves of elements of earlier, perhaps later if you like the Legacy comic book, times. Like say, Darth Revan appears and starts stealing modern ships to mass produce with the Star Forge, the Tion Cluster reforms the CIS with the help of a droid army from the Clone Wars and maybe even the Imperial Remnant is joined by Emperor Fel, his Imperial Knights and his forces from the Legacy comic books.

The 23 hours were in 2002, correct? So if we assume that the Star Wars Galaxy is in the same state it would be in the latest NJO era novels the year would be 27 ABY. So if time passed in the same rate in the Milky Way and Star Wars Galaxies it would be 39 BBY in 2014. Still no Second Galactic Civil War, Darth Caedus, etc. Assuming that the campaign is set in 2014, of course. Furthermore there would be no guarantee thise things would ever happen if the GM doesn't want them to.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Lord Zack said:


> I would suggest putting Outer Rim Area 51 in the Tingle Arm, past the Corporate Sector. That's technically Wild Space and not part of the Outer Rim proper, but it is close to the Hydian Way, a major trade route. If so, then the Corporate Sector have probably set up a spaceport nearby to service ships passing through. There are probably pirates in the area, of course. They might be under the aegis of Black Sun or the Zann Consortium or maybe just independent operators, but it'd be cool to have them equipped with a bunch of technologies stolen from visitors from the Milky Way.
> 
> I am thinking that while the galaxy as a whole might be as it is after the Swarm War, which if I remember correctly you said is the current time for Coreline, there might be enclaves of elements of earlier, perhaps later if you like the Legacy comic book, times. Like say, Darth Revan appears and starts stealing modern ships to mass produce with the Star Forge, the Tion Cluster reforms the CIS with the help of a droid army from the Clone Wars and maybe even the Imperial Remnant is joined by Emperor Fel, his Imperial Knights and his forces from the Legacy comic books.
> 
> The 23 hours were in 2002, correct? So if we assume that the Star Wars Galaxy is in the same state it would be in the latest NJO era novels the year would be 27 ABY. So if time passed in the same rate in the Milky Way and Star Wars Galaxies it would be 39 BBY in 2014. Still no Second Galactic Civil War, Darth Caedus, etc. Assuming that the campaign is set in 2014, of course. Furthermore there would be no guarantee thise things would ever happen if the GM doesn't want them to.




One small note beforehand: I am somewhat indecisive about the specific "year zero" of the setting, because of some things I have seen which are cool enough to add-not all of them being "there" from "year zero", but some of them, yes.

As an example: "Pacific Rim" is not something that would be added from "year zero"-it would appear later and some things about it (such as the application of the Serizawa Scale to _try_ to classify Kaiju (emphasis on "try" because some Kaiju are harder to classify than others-and probably would be a discussion in-universe (and maybe out) about expanding upon the scale)) would influence the setting. But "Star Trek" is there from "year zero" onwards, and I was seeing some ideas on STO/the Abrams reboot (such as, of course, the Hoban Supernova (and with it, Romulus and Remus being reformed by the Virus), Species 8472 being reclassified as the "Undine", Starfleet pretty much pulling everything they can out of mothballs and refitted to keep up with necessities, and so on), and so is "Mass Effect".

I was struggling with the idea whether to keep "year zero" unknown or not.

On the SW side of things... time has passed about the same rate on both the Milky Way and the SW galaxy from The Vanishing and "year zero" onwards. Stuff from all over the setting's timeline is there (such as the examples you mentioned-Darth Revan stealing ships that (to him) are modern to update his army, the CIS being reformed with Clone Wars-era droid armies, the Imperial Remnant getting some more teeth, Alderaan is back and is as you see it on the "The Old Republic" RPG, etc).

Some discussion of which things are there and not there from the end of the First Galactic Civil War onwards needs to be done.


----------



## Lord Zack

*The Greater Seswenna and the return of Grand Moff Tarkin*

With the advent of the 23 hours and it's effects on the galaxy came the reappearance of one of the Emperor's most notorious underlings- Grand Moff Tarkin appeared, along with a number of Imperial Armies and Fleets he used to "convince" a number of sectors to accept his "protection". These sectors came to be known as the "Greater Seswenna" after his original command as a Moff before it was expanded into Oversector Outer. Tensions have arisen with the Galactic Alliance as that government has started to stabilize after the Yuuzhan Vong War. However, these tensions have yet to result in war.

Reports of Tarkin having secured an alliance with a renegade Clone Master are unsubstantiated, yet he has definitely contracted Sorosuub to outfit a large force with Stormtrooper gear as well as to build new warships. These maybe Army Troopers He has also been building some kind of battlestation in the Patriim sector, which may be another Death Star. Repeated sabotage has resulted in large delays in the construction. Despite calls within the Galactic Alliance to censure Tarkin, most do not wish to risk war, especially with such threats as Revan and the mysterious Imperial force within the Deep Core, feared to be Palpatine returned once again. It is also uncertain whether the Imperial Remnant would side with him or not. Tarkin's standing forces seem to number at least three augmented sector groups, not including local forces under his banner, which he has begun to organize into sector groups under the command of lesser Moffs appointed by him.

*the Sith Empires*

When squadrons of Old Republic warships started raiding shipyards and capturing ships most thought little of it with everything else that was happening. When those warships returned alongside the warships they stole multiplied dozens or hundreds of times over and started taking and holding territory, the galaxy's leaders started to realize they had a problem. Yet there was little they could at first since their forces were depleted from the Yuuzhan Vong War. By the time a proper response could be arranged, much of the Trans-Hydian Region had fallen. Darth Revan had reformed his Sith Empire.

The newly reformed Confederacy of Independent Systems was one of the first forces that began to stand up to Revan's fleets. This is part of what led to so many supporting it's return in the first place. These systems gladly accepted the droid armies in exchange for protection. However even the CIS's industrial capabilities began to be outstripped by the Siths' so they called upon the Galactic Alliance, with which they had allied with before, regarding it as a much more acceptable alternative to the Republic. Yet the distraction of the Swarm War prevented them from doing much to pursue their front at first.

Then when the Galactic Alliance was poised to take the fight to the Sith another threat arose. Darth Krayt appeared with forces of the Galactic Empire of 137 ABY and began to conquer their own chunk of the galaxy. While the Imperial Remnant was joined by Emperor Fel's loyalists and the Galactic Alliance was bolstered by the addition of the Core Fleet to their forces Krayt has managed to contest much of the galaxy, with slivers of scattered territory held by his forces. Perhaps unexpectedly Tarkin has emerged as an ally of the Alliance against Krayt, if only because he claims the title Tarkin covets.

The appearance of The Old Republic era Sith Empire is somewhat of a boon to the Galactic Alliance. They contest much of Revan's territory, even having taken Korriban and the rest of Sith Space from him. Revan has begun to focus on fighting them, the enemy that he was preparing the Republic to fight during his first conquests. Another alternate of Revan has led a team to Dantooine, where he first discovered the existence of the Star Forge. This alternate is aligned with the Jedi Order and is working to reconstruct the damaged Star Map in the Rakatan ruins there so that the Galactic Alliance can use it to find the location of Lehon and once again destroy the Star Forge. In the meanwhile, the Empire of the Hand, led by an alternate of Grand Admiral Thrawn and allied with the Galactic Alliance, is searching the Unknown Regions the hard way.

*The Corporate Sector Authority, Trade Federation, Intergalactic Banking Clan and others*

Since the discovery of Outer Rim Area 51 the reconstituted Trade Federation has made a deal with the Corporate Sector Authority and Intergalactic Banking Clan have made a number of deals to facilitate trade with the Milky Way Galaxy. They have made contact with the Ferengi Alliance, who have helped form further commercial contacts and have exchanged gold-pressed latinum, nuyen, euros and other local currencies in exchange for Banking Clan credits. Since one of the most valuable commodities available is the differing technologies of the two galaxies the Techno Union is also heavily involved and they have bought out StarMech Enterprises to produce and sell technologies from the Star Wars Galaxy. StarMech was in operation since shortly after the 23 hours, but with the backing of the Techno Union they have grown considerably. The megacorps and trade guilds of the Star Wars galaxy have also been in contact with the Rogue Traders of the Imperium of Man.

One of the most imported technologies are industrial replicators, in order to allow for more rapid production of goods, especially war materiel to counteract the advantage granted to Darth Revan's Empire with the Star Forge. The absolutely exorbitant prices charged for these devices have sent the Galactic Alliance deep into debt with the Banking Clan, but the large amounts of weapons they have produced have helped hold the line. The Star Wars hyperdrive is heavily exported due to it's much, much improved speed over warp engines, despite the existence of even more effective hyperdrives like those of the Asgard and the Ancient Stardrive which allow for travel between galaxies, and the necessity of astrogation data. Many experimental warships have been fitted with weapons like quantum torpedoes or yamato cannons imported from the Milky Way.

The resurgence of the trade guilds has not gone unnoticed by galactic authorities. Despite laws and other measures taken to avoid the corruption experienced in the Old Republic, they have gained much of their old power. The Trade Federation has even purchased a number of new warships like the Star Galleon or the Corona-class escort frigate for the Trade Defense Forces. They are, however, a lot more careful about when and how they use their forces, not wanting a repeat of the Naboo fiasco.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Nor a repeat of the freaking Clone Wars (well, something more limited in scope, but probably more chaos and people gunning for them to compensate...).

Speaking of the Clone Wars, the planet of Kamino has gotten quite the increase in business. As top-notch experts in the field of cloning and genetic engineering, research into better tech, selling cloning tech and cloning anything the client wants (all that they ask is money and some biological material to use as a base) is pretty much their top export... and business is good.

Several races (like the Stargate-verse Asgardians) are near the top of their clients list.


----------



## Lord Zack

I think the Supreme Intelligence of the Kree, from Marvel Comics, might be interested in utilizing the genetics expertise of Kamino to jumpstart the evolution of his race. Others interested in the cloning capabilities if Kamino likely include the Sontarans, albeit they are more likely to try and take what they want, and the Galactic Federation, who have had them cloning Metroids and other specimens as part of their ongoing biological weapons projects. Some prefer the Arkanian method, despite it's flaws because it's speed. Revan has attempted to seize Spaarti cylinders on a number of occasions, since he has thus far had to rely heavily on droids to operate his capital ships. At least he hasn't had to make due with subpar processors like the CIS since he can produce anything he needs with the Star Forge.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK, those sound like good ideas on who's interested.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK.... this old. Soooooooo~oooo oooooollllldddd.....

But I did it. I saw the videos. It is official. I am a fan of The Nostalgia Critic.

...I think you fellas should start to run for your lives.



Rappy said:


> Belatedly: I like the idea of the action point system, I'll work on that.
> 
> Well, since I got the okay "no objections" vote to the idea, here is one of the more insane results of Coreline. Only one actual set of stats for now, but I will work on the others.
> 
> War of the Raving Reviewers
> _"I remember it because you won't be able to! *Gunshot*"_
> -Sound bite from a police investigation of a Glasses Gang battle with the Angry Video Game Nerd
> 
> The "eccentric reviewer" had become a staple of Internet life before CLULESS, and the ravaging of the Earth into its new Coreline form did not skip over noticing this. One of the largest bastions of this would by the Glasses Gang, the so-called "rulers of Naperville" that were spawned from the Internet characters portrayed by Douglas Walker and crew. The leader of this rabble-rousing gang, Nostalgia Critic, is a sarcastic gunman who has tendencies that are best described as psychotic. He also has an unnatural ability to survive damage, and almost Bogeyman-like quality to return from that dead that has been attributed to a binding contract with some form of unearthly being (speculations have run from a celestial to the Autobots). Partially the extension of his creator and as such as comedian, the Critic makes reviews of various media as a natural habit. In his spare time, he makes insane ramblings that make little sense, shoots at things that make him angry, and acts as a pseudo-vigilante of his group's turf. Other members of the Glasses Gang include:
> 
> *Nostalgia Chick:* The female counterpart of the Critic, known for shouting "Puppies!" at random intervals.
> *Suede:* A stylish New Zealander who is familiar with most anime tactics and tropes. Has a small fued with Benzaie.
> *Benzaie:* Loves obscure video games, insists on being French.
> *Linkara:* An eccentric comic book expert with a flintlock pistol and fedora.
> *Spoony:* A sarcastic man whose extensive knowledge of RPG and video game lore helps him when he chooses to help the Glasses Gang rather than himself. Has a MST3K-style robot named Burton.
> 
> Their mortal enemy is the Angry Video Game Nerd, brainchild of James Rolfe. Instead of being intentionally funny, the Nerd is aggressive and manic in his hatred of subpar material. He is also somewhat of an equipment expert, holding proficiency in various forms of video game-based weaponry.
> 
> *Nostalgia Critic (Human Charismatic Hero 2/Fast Hero 2/Gunslinger 6):* CR 10; Medium-size humanoid; HD 2d6+8 plus 2d8+8 plus 6d10+24 plus 3; HP 92; Mas 21; Init +2; Spd 30 ft; Defense 20, touch 20, flatfooted 18 (+0 size, +2 Dex, +8 class); BAB +6; Grap +8; Atk +8 melee (1d4+2, pistol whip), or +9 ranged (2d6+0, Glock 17); FS 5 ft by 5 ft; Reach 5 ft; SQ none; AL chaos; SV Fort +8, Ref +11, Will +5; AP 5; Rep +4; Str 15, Dex 14, Con 18, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 16.
> *Occupation:* Creative (Bluff, Perform [Comedy], Spot).
> *Skills:* Bluff +14, Craft (writing) +5, Disguise +8, Escape Artist +12, Gather Information +8, Intimidate +6, Knowledge (Current Events) +12, Knowledge (Popular Culture) +12, Knowledge (Streetwise) +7, Move Silently +10, Perform (Comedy) +9, Read/Write English, Sleight of Hand +11, Speak English, Spot +13, Tumble +10.
> *Feats:* Die Hard, Double Tap, Endurance, Far Shot, Improved Damage Threshold, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Point Blank Shot, Quick Draw, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Toughness.
> *Talents (Charismatic Hero):* Fast-Talk.
> *Talents (Fast Hero):* Evasion.
> *Talents (Gunslinger):* Close Combat Shot, Weapon Focus, Defensive Position, Lightning Reflexes.
> *Possessions:* Stylish clothes, pistol (one of the 2d6 damage ones, possibly Glock 17), 2 ammo boxes, various personal items.




..we really need to make stats for the other guys.


----------



## Lord Zack

Has anyone done anything with Sid Meier's Alpha Centauri? I'm working on a write-up for Planet but I was wondering if anybody had written anything up yet.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

No, we haven't done anything with that game so far, to be honest.


----------



## Lord Zack

A couple of ideas I forgot to mention. The Kaminoans have used some of their funds to build their own clone army and a fleet to protect they're homeworld. They intend to never be ruled by anyone ever again, least of all the Empire. Also, the Galactic Federation is not interested in only Metroids. They also are attempting to use many other dangerous races like the Xenomorphs, Chiron's Mind-worms and even the Zerg. This has had the unfortunate side effect of making them a target for the Zerg, causing them to have to self-destruct at least one of their facilities. Of course Samus Aran has attempt to seek out these facilities and stop the Federation's plans. If the Zerg did capture one of their research facilities they would have access to a lot of new essence, possibly allowing them to field devastating new strains.


----------



## kronos182

I'm currently working on expanding on the Kaiju.. I've got a set of optional 20 random weaknesses, which could be adapted to use for other creatures if the GM so wishes, Category 6 Kaiju (the largest of the Kaijus) and currently working on Category 7s. The 7s are about the size of Category 2s, so identifying them will harder. They lack the raw power of the 2s, but have an array of other abilities to use in support of their more powerful kin. This marks a departure from their masters normal tactics, showing they are adapting to this new crazy world with super powered beings and new technology.


----------



## Lord Zack

Here's what I have thus far:

*Sid Meier's Alpha Centauri*

Soon after the 23 hours UED scout ships discovered a new planet in the Alpha Centauri system. Investigating further they made contact with the inhabitants, colonists claiming to come from Earth, calling the planet Chiron or simply "Planet", as well as alien factions they could not understand. They also intended to subjugate the locals and wipe out the aliens, but soon learned of the United Federation of Planets presence in the star system. The UED leaders did not want to provoke war with this powerful faction, and seizing territory in a system claimed by them was considered to be a probable catalyst to such a conflict. So they decided to take a different tactic, establishing an outpost in an a distant corner of the planet, which they would use to keep in contact with the natives. Over time they managed to attain a considerable amount of influence with two factions who had similar ideologies to their own- the militaristic Spartan Federation and the oppressive Human Hive. They intended to use these factions as proxies to conquer the others. However, the Federation also made contact with the natives, seeking to understand the alien factions and built up a relationship with several factions, especially the UN Peacekeepers and the socialist Free Drones, hoping to unify the planet under one government and have it join them.

One of Planet's most notable characteristics is it's native lifeforms, especially the xenofungus and the mind-worms that existed in a symbiotic relationship with it. The mind-worms are protectors of the xenofungus, massing into boils that attempt to viciously attack humans who disturb Planet's ecology (which almost all factions do to an extent, even Gaia Stepdaughters and the Planet Cult are at times attacked). They're physical attacks are vicious, but they are most feared for their ability to psionically assault their foes. These nightmarish visions allow them to overwhelm their prey as they are nearly helpless as the worms burrows into the eye sockets or other holes in the skull and attempt to lay their larva in their brains. Only the most disciplined troops can resist this long enough to strike back at the worms. Some mind-worms form aquatic boils known as Isles of the Deep and others are capable of flight, known as "Locusts of Chiron" However, mind worms have some uses. For one they're husks are extremely valuable, called "planet-pearls" by the colonists. Also some have actually managed to tame the mind-worms, especially those in tune with Planet. This fact has earned Planet some fame in the galactic community and even beyond. Morgan Industries has been attempting to capture them and  export them, especially to the UED and Galactic Federation, however their attempts at breeding the creatures in captivity have been stymied by their abuse of Planet’s ecosystem. Furthermore a Zerg scout brood has apparently been attempting to land on the planet, only to have their attempts be intercepted by the UED. However the mind-worms are not even the most spectacular aspect of Planet's ecology.

Planet's life as a whole makes up an entity with some level of intelligence and self awareness. The mats of xenofungus covering the world is essentially it's brain and the mind-worms and some other native lifeforms serving as a sort of immune system. The colonists have also discovered something else. The Planet-mind is "awakening", becoming more aware and intelligent. The various faction leaders and others on the world have even begun to be contacted by what is being called "the Voice". Also they have begun to learn through this contact and contact with the alien Progenitors that this is all leading to something called "the Flowering" the Planetmind will briefly transcend into a state of god-like awareness. Unfortunately these episodes are unstable inevitably leading to a dying out which starts the process all over again. Humanity's prospects of survival if this happens are fairly grim. However some are talking of a possible Transcendence, joining humanity with the Planetmind and allowing the planet's awareness to continue. However this will not happen for a long time yet, centuries in fact. Unless, that is, certain factions succeed in accelerating it.

The two Progenitor factions are locked in a genocidal war, a war that can only end in the annihilation of one side, or the other. The Manifold Caretakers are basically conservative, seeking to prevent anyone with interfering with the Manifold Experiments, of which Planet is one and attempting to prevent the Flowering. The Manifold Usurpers seek Godhood, hoping to exploit the Flowering and Ascend. The alien factions are not particularly friendly with any human faction, seeing them as at best temporary allies, thought the Caretakers are slightly more friendly to those factions who are respectful of Planet and opposed to those who exploit Planet. Even the Federation has been only able to make limited diplomatic progress with either faction. They will become angry with any faction that allies with their enemies. The Progenitors on Planet are just small portions of much larger interstellar empires, cut off from their main forces. The Progenitors originally had a Tech Level of at least TL 9, however over centuries of conflict they lost much of their knowledge but are still approximately TL 8. The Progenitors on Planet have lost even much of that knowledge and are somewhere between TL 6 and 7, though more advanced than the human colonists (who are basically TL 6). The Progenitor core territory is believed to lay on the far side of the Alpha Quadrant.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Lord Zack said:


> A couple of ideas I forgot to mention. The Kaminoans have used some of their funds to build their own clone army and a fleet to protect they're homeworld. They intend to never be ruled by anyone ever again, least of all the Empire. Also, the Galactic Federation is not interested in only Metroids. They also are attempting to use many other dangerous races like the Xenomorphs, Chiron's Mind-worms and even the Zerg. This has had the unfortunate side effect of making them a target for the Zerg, causing them to have to self-destruct at least one of their facilities. Of course Samus Aran has attempt to seek out these facilities and stop the Federation's plans. If the Zerg did capture one of their research facilities they would have access to a lot of new essence, possibly allowing them to field devastating new strains.




OK, this and the Alpha Centauri write-ups do bring one thing to mind.... namely, that the Zerg are a pretty scary, very scary, insidious menace.

....so why they haven't attacked everywhere yet, aside from a few (relatively speaking) "bee stings" here and there?

Guess that they are currently focusing their forces on taking over the Korpulu Sector (and with the amount of fire power that the Terrans and the Protoss, to not mention everybody else lending a hand, are unleashing unto them, it's gonna take a while) and the other attacks so far are pretty much "scouting parties". Alternate versions of the Queen of Blades are also stepping on each other's toes, trying to become the one and only Queen B***h of the Universe, and this is hindering coordination.

That is the good news. The bad ones is that who's gonna win is an uncertainty-and some Kerrigans are much more monstrous than others. And only the real crazies want to take them all out in one fell swoop because of the stuff that may take over the Zerg in THEIR stead.

Re; the "Category Seven" Kaijus.... holy crap, now that's astonishing. And a bit scary. Which is obviously what Kaiju should ALWAYS feel like.


----------



## Lord Zack

Yeah, I was thinking that the Zerg would be in a kind of civil war. In additions to alternates of Kerrigan there are rogue Broodmothers, as well as some Cerebrates apparently surviving without an Overmind, though that should be impossible (or maybe there is an Overmind out there somewhere, but not powerful enough to take control of the whole Swarm). These competing factions are striving for any kind of advantage, thus why they are seeking new essences and other ways of overcoming there rivals. A cabal of post Heart of the Swarm Kerrigans have actually allied together and with Raynor and Prince Valerian. However Valerian has his own problems, since though the most prominent alternate of his father is dead and he controls Korhal, others still have their followers in the Dominion and are struggling to take control. Valerian at least has support from the Umojans, however.

There are also external threats, such as the Tyranids, who seem to see the Zerg as both rivals and a potential source of biomass. While it is believed that only a few Hive ships have yet entered the Koprulu Sector, this has already resulted in several skirmishes. This has resulted in a certain amount of "cross-pollenization", that is each species is absorbing genetic material from the other and adapting it to their own purposes. There is also the threats of the Dominion (the one from Star Trek) and Ultramar, though these two consider the other as more of a threat than the Koprulu Sector and thus are unwilling to dedicate the amount of forces it would take to entirely conquer the area, though raids and skirmishes are common.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

The Zerg vs the Tyrannids is an "unstoppable force meets an unmovable object" situation-this and the fact that there's only one Tyrannid "fleet" running around (and no sign of that threat that the Tyrannids were running from in the 40K 'verse) kinda helps.

Still, there's a lot of chaos within the Korpulu Sector. Takes a real ballsy guy to live there... which has given the Terrans and the Protoss quite the boost in reputation.


----------



## Lord Zack

This is a good Map of Planet. I'm using it as a reference as I am going to be assigning locations to each faction based on proximity to the various landmarks. I am working on write-ups for each faction, dealing with their interactions with each other and the greater universe.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Ok, that's an awesome map.


----------



## Lord Zack

I've come up with a tentative list of locations for the core territories of the factions of Planet, still working on the more in-depth descriptions. The Data Angels and Free Drones have no real core territory, instead being scattered through Planet as their people broke off from various factions. 

Cult of Planet: the Ruins (Originally Pholus Ridge)
Cybernetic Consciousness: Upland Wastes
Data Angels: Scattered (Headquarters near Morgan territory)
Free Drones: Scattered (Headquarters near Hive territory)
Gaia's Stepdaughters: SW of Freshwater Sea
Human Hive: Garland Crater
Lord's Believers: E of Freshwater Sea
Manifold Caretakers: Manifold Nexus (Originally Monsoon Jungle)
Manifold Usurpers: Uranium Flats
Morgan Industries: Mount Planet
Nautilus Pirates: Sea of Unity
Peacekeeping Forces: Isle of Deianeria
Spartan Federation: Great Dunes
University of Planet: Sunny Mesa


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Ok, those sound good.


----------



## Lord Zack

I'm thinking of starting up a d20 Modern campaign on roll20.net. Probably some kind of urban fantasy. Would anyone here be interested?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

I'm interested. Just need to check if my computer can handle it (it's on a dire need of an update).


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Lord Zack said:


> I'm thinking of starting up a d20 Modern campaign on roll20.net. Probably some kind of urban fantasy. Would anyone here be interested?




Interested. Signed in. What's your idea, man?


----------



## Lord Zack

I haven't thought too much about it yet. I know I want to do something Urban Fantasy related, but I'm not sure whether I want it to be more like Shadow Chasers or Urban Arcana. I'm thinking of having a lot of crossover elements from D&D. Basically it might be set on an Earth where Oerth, Faerun, etc. really are out there somewhere.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Soemthing along the lines of Urban Arcana sounds cool, actually.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Maybe something a la "Special Unit 2" could work.


----------



## Lord Zack

Or "Department 7"? The Investigation and Enforcement Division of the Bureau of Human and Faerie relations.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Sounds good.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Lord Zack said:


> Or "Department 7"? The Investigation and Enforcement Division of the Bureau of Human and Faerie relations.




So what's their stance on half-blood characters?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Just wanted to make a small update.

Started a group on DeviantArt for this setting-RPG stuff, fan fiction, fan art, discussion, whatever. You fellas are all invited.

http://coreline-rpg-group.deviantart.com


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK, quick question… anybody here has any idea of a good street name to call the SW galaxy?


----------



## Lord Zack

The Galaxy Far Far Away or GFFA for short.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

And those who wanna use a denigrating (well, more denigrating) nickname for it call it the "Lucas Galaxy".


----------



## marcoasalazarm

On the subject of two organisations that I was thinking of adding, and require assistance in their creation:

1) MannCo. : From "Team Fortress 2", this megacorporation prides itself on pure Awesome (Cool and deadly, even if maybe or maybe not practical. Still is a bad idea to be on the business end of a MannCo. device). They have absorbed what remains of Aperture Science and Black Mesa and use them as Research and Development labs. They sell Australium and some Tiberium under the table…

…of course, therein lies the issue: what the heck could Australium do, that it's so boffo expensive to get, and has given MannCo. plenty of money? Maybe it's… I dunno… a hyper conductor that allows the usage of Spiral Energy or something? Or that sounds too damn crazy?

2) Ghostbusters International: they exist on The Line, they have corporate headquarters on New York, they have franchises everywhere, they specialise on encountering and capturing paranormal entities for a fee, and aside from the nuclear accelerators and the importance to know paranormal entity types, it's no different from working on a pest control company nowadays (and *they* have to deal with monstrosities like Rad-Scorpions…).

So, of course, there is the reason why Ghostbusters are still hired a lot and people don't spring for buying a laser that can vaporise a ghost when they have a problem. Obviously, a Ghostbuster has more experience with dealing with a ghost and can determine whether it's a ghost or a demon or some kid with telekinesis running amok. But maybe… dunno… maybe it's best for the "environment" of the haunted area to capture a ghost and then get rid of it on a controlled environment (if it's very evil and powerful) or contain it elsewhere (when it's… for the lack of a better term…. a "normal" haunting)?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

On the matter of the GFFA, I was trying to think of a few details. Obviously the Jedi Council and similar temples and stuff are back to either top shape or close enough to it considering how things get after Order 66 and beyond.

Was trying to think of who's sitting on Coruscant. Obviously we'd have Windu, Yoda and probably an Alternate of Luke Skywalker, but dunno who else could be on the Top Dog list of the Council.

Ideas?


----------



## Lord Zack

I'm not entirely sure the Jedi Council would be so monolithic. There may be multiple Jedi Councils each with opposing views on how the Order should be run. These would be far from being enemies but would certainly disagree on certain issues.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Probably two or three versions of the Council running around (minimum of two-one on Earth and running Jedi business on the Milky Way, one on Coruscant and running the Jedi business on the GFFA). Issues are approaches to such things as Jedi relationships (the Milky Way Jedi are more free-love about it, although they do police the Jedi with relationships a bit more to prevent Darksiders, the GFFA are strictly "no" and even so much as flirting may have you branded as a potential Darksider and have a more rocky path up the Council's ladder)?


----------



## Lord Zack

roll20.net campaign

Here the link to my roll20.net campaign. To answer your previous question about it, they would accept such a character.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Says I'm not authorised for some reason.


----------



## Lord Zack

*Solar Run*

The Solar Run is a hyperroute that leads from Ferengi space to the Solar System, through the Beta Quadrant to the mysterious passage to Outer Rim Area 51 in the GFFA. It is easily the equivalent of one of the major hyperroutes of the GFFA. It lies in between Klingon and Romulan space. For a while the greatest threat was space pirates Orks and occasionally the various splinters of the Imperium of Man. That was before the Klingon Civil War.

There were tensions between Original Series and TNG-era Klingons since shortly after the 23 hours. However these really didn't come to a head until the Star Trek Online-era Klingons started showing up. At this point the schism on how and when the Klingons should make war resulted in full scale war between the Federation-friendly faction led by Chancellor Martok who believed the Klingons should reserve their strength for when they use it for a good cause and J'mpok who believes the Klingons should engage in war to dominate the galaxy.

Thus far the Federation has not yet entered this war, since it is considered an internal affair of the Klingon Empire. However they have entered into a pact with the Galactic Alliance to protect civilian traffic along the Solar Run. Several defensive stations have been set up along the route and hyperdrive-equipped starships patrol it. This includes those of the Trade Defense Fleet, protecting the Trade Federation's interests in the Milky Way.

*New Romulus*

The sudden destruction of Romulus threw the Romulan Empire into disarray, but soon after a new Romulus appeared. This was the Romulus from the reboot continuity. Not long after this development the remaining leadership joined with their reboot counterparts and used this new Romulus to rally their people together. Now this New Romulus is experiencing extensive development to restore it to it's full 24th Century glory.

*Chaos Cardassians*

The Cardassians are very weakened from their defeats first by the Klingons and then during the Dominion War. So the fact that they are not at all far from the Eye of Terror means they are very vulnerable to assaults by Chaos. However, not all Cardassians consider Chaos a threat. Some consider it a path to power, a way to restore Cardassia to glory. These people have formed many chaos cults, and it is rumored that an alternate of Gul Dukat is amongst their highest leaders. This development has attracted the attention of both the Ordo Malleus and the Ordo Xenos and thus the Cardassians have been the target of assaults by the Imperium of Man including Deathwatch and the Grey Knights.

*Misc.*

An partnership of Quark from Deep Space Nine and Lando Calrissian has been highly involved in the spread of holodeck technology. In fact to promote this new technology Lando has bought the rights to the Hologram Fun World name and has built several new parks under the name in both the Milky Way and the GFFA.

The Squats are alive and well in Coreline, and many have declared independence from the Imperium. Unfortunately a recent attempt to colonize the original Zerg homeworld of Zerus has turned into a quagmire as the Swarm and it's Primal Zerg allies have besieged the colony.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Re: campaign: seems I have a problem running the page's app. However, manage to enrol, and will try to make adjustments to my computer to fix this thing.

Re: Ideas. They are pretty awesome, man, as usual.


----------



## Lord Zack

Another important thing to note is that those Squats that are no longer part of the Imperium are a major exporter of mineral resources as well as their technology which is derived from that of the Imperium and thus is very valuable.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK, sounds good. Imperium tech obtained from the Squats and probably the Imperium worlds that are willing to negotiate (most willingly are those from Brighthammer universes) have gotten people access to some cool gear.

Which people have then gone to replicate. Because whatever else can be said about Warhammer-verse tech, it still is pretty tough and brutal. Battlefield-worthy.

As an example… Chenowth Racing is nowadays mass-producing the Tauros All-Terrain Vehicle.

http://img1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb...es/thumb/2/2b/Tauros06.png/640px-Tauros06.png

http://www.off-road.com/aimages/articlestandard/dunes/492005/225814/DSC_0051.jpg

It's obvious that the more hard-core templar members of the Imperium don't like this, and the call for a Crusade is pretty loud, even although unheeded… for now.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

All right... sorry about asking, but need help with this one, man.

Need stats for the 3D Maneuvering Gear from "Attack On Titan". I think that the gas jet the device has provides a bonus to Move Speed and jump distance (although dunno whether it would give an additional penalty to rolls or the rolls would go with the normal DC, just bigger distances), and the grappling cables launched can 1) provide a swinging mobility type (don't have the book on hand r/n, dunno how that could be interpreted) and 2) can be used as a makeshift offensive weapon (penalty to hit because of the awkwardness, Piercing damage (dunno how high-maybe as high as a knife?). Gas is finite, although the series I think doesn't gives a specific limit to it (only mentions that it runs out eventually). Guess it is a pretty high number-dunno, maybe half an hour or so of continuous usage, or maybe that sounds *too* high?

As for setting ideas, I am thinking of adding this thing to The Line… just don't know where in the heck to place it. Probably as an add-on to Neo-Amestris? At the very least the compound with the Walls would be located someplace on Europe (with all the European elements on the series, it just fits).

The Titan Shifters are an issue within the setting, of course, because they are infiltrators-but this is an issue that is part of many others (people infected with viruses, Claymore-verse Yoma, guys with very good cosmetic surgery, etc), and as such the measures to find infiltrators have had to evolve and become standard (DNA testing is a sure-fire way to find Shifters, I guess).

As for actually adding Shifters as a character option… I guess a Template could work (could be wrong, though-although making them a Race is probably not the way to go), with a high Level Adjustment (we're talking about the ability to turn into a giant humanoid kinda-sorta-biological mecha that takes a hell of a lot of punishment (or a pretty precise Called Shot, or a pretty powerful weapon (talking about vaporising everything over the thing's shoulders) to bring down).


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*Potential Squat Race Stats for Coreline.*

(Need Fluff).

Squat Race Stats:
*Type: Humanoid.
*Size: Medium.
*Base Speed: 30 Feet.
*Ability Score Adjustments: +2 Constitution, -2 Charisma. Squats are hardy but crude.
*Skill Adjustments: +2 on any two Craft checks of choice. Both of these skills always count as class skills. Squats pride themselves as excellent craftsmen.
*Heavy Worlders: Squats start with the Feat "Planetary Adjustment: High-G World".
* Citizens Of The Imperium Of Man (sp (?)): Hundreds of years and countless generations serving the Imperium are not something that can be easily washed away. Squats get a +2 attack bonus towards any enemy with the Evil allegiance (like most fiends), but get a -2 penalty to any diplomatic rolls towards people with this allegiance (or one that is currently opposed to theirs, like being a criminal if the Squat is a cop).
*Level Adjustment: +0 (?)


----------



## Ravage_mk2

I could actually see some Zentraedi factions being VERY interested in the whole Shifter business.

The ability to shift between Zentran and Micron sizes without the need for all those machines?

And faster too, to boot.


As for the "biological mecha" comment, I could actually see an alternate of Asuka Langly, either with or without her EVA, fighting Titans as part of her "training" time in Europe.


One potentially big "Oh F***" moment would be something like the Zerg harvesting the shifting DNA.


"Attack of the 50 Foot Kerrigan" would be the least of our worries....


Those characters as player options, oh that's going to be a bit trickier.

Mutants and Masterminds ruleset will likely have it easier compared to D&D/Modern ruleset, thanks to the point buy and such.

Heck, in effect Titan Shifters aren't that much different from Hank Pim/Ant Man's "Giant" mode?

As for D&D/Modern, I'd think the "Bloodlines" section of Unearthed Arcana could be beneficial as a starting point.

As a mayor bloodline, you'd be taking up to 3 levels in the "titan shifter" bloodline (which are a slightly less harsh version of +1 LA each) and you'd get a set of bonuses/abilities as your total HD reached certain levels.
the 2 other bloodline types take only 1 or 2 of those levels, but also gain less benefits and also slower vs the mayor line.

As for the "take a hell of punishment", well just the size upgrade alone would add a decent chunk of constitution score (and thus HP) in D&D/Modern

Of course, we must remember coreline is a setting where if the Titan is unlucky, they'd run into an 8 year old with a personal ion cannon or something.

Granted, most version of Nanoha might not kill it.

A version of Nanoha allied with / recruited into the Weapon X program however....

Speaking of Nanoha alternates, I could certainly see one of those wearing the mark of certain Magic Guild in the city of Magnolia from the kingdom of Fioré.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Probably the Zentraedi are going crazy in buying any means to expand and shrink from the black market: the Szalinsky (sp?) shrink ray, Pym Particles, those cakes and beverages from Neverland… Titan  Shifter DNA is useful for them because not only is it "shrink/grow" stuff, but essentially gives them access to biological powered armour. Guyver without… well, a lot of cool stuff a Guyver has, actually. And still impressively nasty.

Don't have "Unearthed Arcana", unfortunately, but the idea of essentially making the Titan Shifter an Advanced/Prestige Class route with options to give the Titan shape as you go through it actually sounds kind of cool.

Although guess this part of the game is easier in Mutants and Masterminds terms, yeah.

Nanoha… well, I was thinking of a detail for it that is probably too dark. Also needs work on a detail haven't worked on in RP terms.

One of the things mentioned on some of the stories for Coreline posted on DevArt is a mutation called a "Pariah Gene"-essentially a pretty powerful power nullifier. Psionics, superhero powers, magic, blocked and blocked HARD. Guy with a Pariah Gene against a Nanoha-verse wizard is like the Huckebein (or as people probably nick-name them in the setting, the "Hucks"-like "Zeds" for "Zombie") only without the biological need to kill and more ease to put down by conventional means (unless the guy with the Gene is packing something like powered armour and the wizard doesn't even has a pen knife, and then the wizard is SCREWED). The Gene only nullifies the power-the carrier needs to do the rest of the job. Obviously with the crazy that the setting is, a lot of carriers have been forced to become bad***es.

Or seen from a different angle, it's the Pariahs from 40K only more (super-) heroic.

Of course, there are those at TSAB that don't like this Gene, and there are those within that group that are all for rounding Pariah Gene carriers and putting them in front of a firing squad just for existing.

So TSAB has a bit of a secret war going in its corridors while the agency tries to continue its job of policing time and space best it can (guess it has forged alliances with Gallifrey and such).

Dig the ideas for Nanoha, BTW. May try to get art of them… think Nanoha as X-23 is too crazy?



Ravage_mk2 said:


> I could actually see some Zentraedi factions being VERY interested in the whole Shifter business.
> 
> The ability to shift between Zentran and Micron sizes without the need for all those machines?
> 
> And faster too, to boot.
> 
> 
> As for the "biological mecha" comment, I could actually see an alternate of Asuka Langly, either with or without her EVA, fighting Titans as part of her "training" time in Europe.
> 
> 
> One potentially big "Oh F***" moment would be something like the Zerg harvesting the shifting DNA.
> 
> 
> "Attack of the 50 Foot Kerrigan" would be the least of our worries....
> 
> 
> Those characters as player options, oh that's going to be a bit trickier.
> 
> Mutants and Masterminds ruleset will likely have it easier compared to D&D/Modern ruleset, thanks to the point buy and such.
> 
> Heck, in effect Titan Shifters aren't that much different from Hank Pim/Ant Man's "Giant" mode?
> 
> As for D&D/Modern, I'd think the "Bloodlines" section of Unearthed Arcana could be beneficial as a starting point.
> 
> As a mayor bloodline, you'd be taking up to 3 levels in the "titan shifter" bloodline (which are a slightly less harsh version of +1 LA each) and you'd get a set of bonuses/abilities as your total HD reached certain levels.
> the 2 other bloodline types take only 1 or 2 of those levels, but also gain less benefits and also slower vs the mayor line.
> 
> As for the "take a hell of punishment", well just the size upgrade alone would add a decent chunk of constitution score (and thus HP) in D&D/Modern
> 
> Of course, we must remember coreline is a setting where if the Titan is unlucky, they'd run into an 8 year old with a personal ion cannon or something.
> 
> Granted, most version of Nanoha might not kill it.
> 
> A version of Nanoha allied with / recruited into the Weapon X program however....
> 
> Speaking of Nanoha alternates, I could certainly see one of those wearing the mark of certain Magic Guild in the city of Magnolia from the kingdom of Fioré.


----------



## Lord Zack

http://www.d20srd.org/srd/variant/races/bloodlines.htm


----------



## Ravage_mk2

Thank you Lord Zack, that's indeed from the book.

When it comes to "is it crazy?" with Coreline, I can't help but quote the Mythbusters: "if it's worth doing, it's worth OVERdoing"


As for Nanoha as a weapon X, more of a question of whether she's on their payroll *willingly* or they have...*incentives*(read: hostages) to get her to co-operate.
And we've all seen how Nanoha can be when she *doesn't* want to harm other people.(even if non lethal, that Starlight Breaker stuff HAS TO HURT LIKE HELL)
Imaging Nanoha without that...restraint....

Of course, if Nanoha isn't *willingly* part of weapon X, then whomever is running that operation is facing a VERY dangerous timebomb....


Nanoha as a Fairy Tail member would fit perfectly. She's got a similar "give it your all" and "for friends!" attitude that the FT bunch strive by.


As for "dark" nanoha, there's a crossover work with Puella Madoka Magic iirc, now *that* is a dark one as far as magical girl series go.

Of course, the Incubators on Coreline have *ALOT* more energy sources and civilizations to study now, so maybe things aren't *quite* as bleak for Madoka and friends?


And one other little crossover aspect for Coreline I could see: some new armour sets for Erza Scarlet.

"Shiroi Akuma" and "Akai Suisei" armours, to name but two....

You make it sound like the TSAB has their own version of the Titans running around.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

TSAB having its own Titans… ok, that's spooky.

Madoka Magica-type magical girls having a variety of ways to prevent themselves from becoming Witches (guess infusions (read "injections") of magic to the Soul Gem, actual injections of retro-virus that helps with the Lich-like condition of their bodies and thus helps stem off the need to take energy from the Soul Gem, therapy and the like are available). As for the Incubators… NOBODY likes the Incubators. Well, bad guys do, but good guys…? Only reason why Incubators are not one-shot-killed somehow is because it's a bit harder than it looks, although the hive mind has gotten some battering here and there.

Fairy Tail… sure, is around. Ideas so far sound good, btw.


----------



## Ravage_mk2

If not a full fledged Titans, then at the very least an Anti-Pariah inquisition.



Well when Kyubei explained the reasons for why the Incubators do things, I could not help but think of a certain Spock quote: "the need of the many outweigh the needs of the few, or the one"

Seriously, on the one hand, Incubators would be the Vulcan ideal: pure logic, unfettered by emotions of any kind.
On the other hand, they showcase the aspect of that same emotionless pure logic making it very easy to marginalize life itself.

Had I to pick a D&D Alignment for Kyubei and the Incubators, I'd say True Neutral

Come to think of it, there is a race of beings in D&D that would probably have the Incubators as sworn enemies.
The "Inevitables", specificly that subtype that hunts/punishes "Wish" users.
Considering the Incubators rewrite (part of) the universe every freaking time they recruit a magical girl, the Inevitables have a long road ahead of them.

Well, one problem is that they never mentioned an actual homeworld for the Incubators.
If they had..... I doubt it would have survived all that long considering all the planet busting gear/abilities around.



Fairytail, in Coreline, I can see as a spiritual successor to Ranma 1/2's "Nerima Wrecking Crew" in regard to property damage.

The gundam / red comet armours for Erza are pretty much the "gundam girl" or "mecha girl" artwork ideology, combined with her armour shifting magic.


The Magic Council from FT would no doubt be working together with the TSAB, two bodies entrusted with upholding proper magic usage? What could possily go wrong?


Well, there was that one incident where a group of ghostbusters tried to capture Mavis Vermillion....


And I mentioned a "Coreline Educational Agency" a long while back right? Pretty much an uphill battle vs all the school aged (fiction) people not actually in a school 

Well, there is a potential military wing for them, but I'm still trying to patch together a few details.
Warning: Moe content might be a tad high considering what I'm working with.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Yeah, you mentioned the Coreline Education Authority. Thinking it is pretty hard for it to do stuff-after all, the collective crazy of the world can make the gears run with difficulty. Assume that, yeah, they have an armed response ready for those cases in which things get hard-potential Columbine and stuff.

I was thinking for a second about places like Medfield College, Miskatonic University and even East Texas University (yeah, been looking at one or two Savage Worlds settings for a while-if nothing else, the info available about them on the Net), as well as Honnouji Academy.

I guess that the Coreline Education Authority has classified their locations on two or three degrees: there is the "low risk" (as in, there is always a damn risk involved but people arrive and try their damnedest to keep things neat and actually want to learn-an example could be Medfield, with rampaging science going wrong but people not actively trying to use it maliciously), there is a "mid-risk" (which is a place like, say, Nerima High-it's an insane place, but people are trying to learn and try to keep the crazy within the school limits. Also it's possible for the CEA to police the place with some effort), and then there is "high-risk" (like Honnouji or the more severely nasty versions of Springfield Elementary. The place is just plain impossible to police, so the CEA has decided to turn it and a perimeter around it into a "free-fire zone" and the worst, Darwin Awards-worthy cases are tossed in. Teachers and principals sent in are all pretty hard-core top-tier-predator bad***es with orders to make sure that the students that are salvageable cases are saved, and the ones that are not don't become threats to society outside of the school grounds… or ever).

High-risk schools are like the New York Federal Penitentiary: sentencing to serve time there is, one way or another, a life sentence.

And yeah, the "Free-Fire Zone" thing is a reference to "Class of 1999".

I could be wrong here, though. Feel free to ignore idea if it clashes too hard.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Quick Q: what do you guys think of the Squat stat ideas? Anything needs change, or needs a LA?


----------



## Ravage_mk2

They seem largely in line with the fantasy Dwarves, and that's a LA 0 race


----------



## marcoasalazarm

All right, thank you. The "Citizen Of The Imperium" advantage they have I was thinking of adding to Imperium citizens in general to reflect the "kill heretics with FIRE!" mentality they have in general (and probably gets a boost within the setting. There may be guys willing to live and let live, but there are also guys who would like nothing more than start a Crusade to take Earth back from the Emperor-less legions).


----------



## Ravage_mk2

Well, even if your view and my view on the CEA clash a bit, there are, in setting, solutions for running both versions.

Thanks to a certain fictional series called "Sliders"
And I believe Marvel's "Infinite Crisis on Infinite Earths" or whatever it was called exactly?

Heck, we'd need a few side dimensions to store everything anyway (all that hammer space....)


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well, guess we can find some solution for that (the CEA clash). Then again, you're the guy who had the idea, I am just tossing some additional ideas (which can be picked up or rejected, no prob).

As for side dimensions, was thinking of CLULESS creating some "pocket" dimensions here and there for some locations (for example, some of the Springfields. They have been taken over in a major or minor way by the Simpsons Springfield-"minor" being just some added stuff like Moe's Tavern, the Springfield Nuclear Plant and Springfield Elementary, while "major" adds everything that has appeared during the twenty-plus seasons of the show, which includes such crazy things as a desert about as big as Texas (or bigger *than* Texas, cannot recall the exact detail)).

And "Crisis On Infinite Earths" happened on DC Comics. Marvel has had a lot of dimensional craziness here and there, too. Recently they have been adding something called "incursions" where dimensions open to each other and at best characters from each go to the other and at worst it's a full-on collision that will obliterate a lot of stuff.

Guess the term would be used to designate travel between two universes, willing or unwilling.


----------



## Lord Zack

Been playing a lot of X-Com Enemy Unknown lately and been thinking of how it would fit in Coreline. I imagine that the X-Com project would recognize the benefit of maintaining good relations with organizations with similar purviews. In particular X-Com squads might act as sort of Special Weapons and Tactics teams for the MIB. The MIB would investigate alien activity and if it's necessary to bring down the hammer they call in X-Com. X-Com might also cooperate with the more benevolent instances of the Divine Crusaders.

Another factor to consider with X-Com is that they make weapon sales. Primarily to governmental organizations, but it's still theoretically possible that the PCs might obtain their weapons or armor. I might try to stat them out.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Lord Zack said:


> Been playing a lot of X-Com Enemy Unknown lately and been thinking of how it would fit in Coreline. I imagine that the X-Com project would recognize the benefit of maintaining good relations with organizations with similar purviews. In particular X-Com squads might act as sort of Special Weapons and Tactics teams for the MIB. The MIB would investigate alien activity and if it's necessary to bring down the hammer they call in X-Com. X-Com might also cooperate with the more benevolent instances of the Divine Crusaders.
> 
> Another factor to consider with X-Com is that they make weapon sales. Primarily to governmental organizations, but it's still theoretically possible that the PCs might obtain their weapons or armor. I might try to stat them out.




X-COM exists within The Line as part of AEGIS (admittedly, the idea of AEGIS absorbing X-COM and SHADO was done looooooonnnnnnggggg before the new game was launched). X-COM gets from this a funny salute (a "reverse-V"), a different sigil, gear from other shows (such as SHADO-Mobiles), access to powered personnel other than psionics and some bases around the world such as under Harlington-Straker Studios in the UK. And some "plain-clothes" personnel with a bit of 1960's personality.

Aside from that, X-COM is... well, X-COM. Probably a "lighter and softer" X-COM ("live and let live" orders with non-threatening alien races and probably even alliances), but still X-COM. Them having an alliance with the Men In Black and the Crusaders sounds pretty good, actually.

As for X-COM making weapons and equipment sales, I guess that they could have created MarSec Corporation to perform this job. MarSec is X-COM like Greymalkin Industries is the X-Men (which is to say it's about 70-80% interchangeable. Well, probably 80 to 90 with MarSec).

As for X-COM and games of that style... was thinking about adding "Xenonauts" (http://xenonauts.wikia.com/wiki/Xenonauts_Wiki), added as well to AEGIS and weapons produced by MarSec.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK, was trying to think of stuff to expand on the Solar System of the setting.

Insofar... well, have some ideas for Mars. I think we could add more, and the ideas need refinement, but I am hitting a rut.

Here is a list of the stuff I've thought so far:

+Planet has been terraformed for the most part but holds a number of environmental issues (pressure is slightly lower, there is a slightly higher CO2 content, there are massively powerful sandstorms (all of which together means that environmental protection suits or at least a good respirator are important survival gear), etc). There are a few patches of terrain here and there where the environment is still as it is on RL Mars (so requires pressurized suit or environmental adaptation to visit), the only two locations with full terraforming to Earth-like environmental conditions (including increased gravity) are a pair of cities, one of which is the Mars Kingdom (Sailor Moon-verse, run by Rei Hino, Techno-Magical means of terraforming and keeping the worse of the environment hazards away).

+The Negima-verse "Magical World" exists on Mars, within an alternate plane that is "superimposed" over the planet (has full Earth-like environmental conditions, although some but not all geography is similar to Mars). Lots of magical energy, no "end of the Magical World" issues like on NEgima canon in sight (or at least, naturally).

+Utopia Planitia Yards in orbit.

+City (guess capital) on Mount Olympus No idea whether to add something like an orbital elevator to it or not.

+LOTS of Martian Fictions running around (like the BArsoomians). Lots of Nero-Sapiens, too.

+Adaptus Mechanicus monastery.

+Panzer Kreutz is a major martial arts. Cyborgs are suspected of because of this art's insane destructive capability.

+City of Cowboy Bebop (need to invent name) exists here. Other city with full Earth-like conditions.


----------



## Lord Zack

Well since we're on the topic of X-Com, Mars is supposed to be a major source of elerium. Solmine is therefore likely a major power. As for Marsec, wouldn't it make more sense for them to be rivals of X-Com? Perhaps it would make mores sense for Megapol to have such a role.

Many of the Gundam series have settlers on Mars, including the Mars Zeon, or Oldsmobile Army, and the Vagan from Gundam AGE. I imagine those two at least would have an alliance. Those two factions might be involved in fighting the more aggressive alien species of the planet.


----------



## Ravage_mk2

don't forget that the original X-com had the alien HQ on mars.

There's also, potentially, Zone of the Enders, 2nd runner, Testament/Fist of Mars(GBA) and I, dolores  

And those old ruins from various other works, including Nadesico among others....

Another thing from X-com, Apocalypse this time, is the S.E.L.F organisation.

Sentient
Engine
Liberation
Front

Basicly: "Androids are people too, and have the same rights!" type of organisation.

Come to think of it,  could see the Mega Primus city from Xcom: Apocalypse being merged/integrated with the one from Appleseed.

Still working on that Symphogear stuff, and also that Coreline Education Agency thing. Actually had to watch a complete series that I plan to include


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Zone of the Enders and related material, AFAIK, is set on Jupiter (guess that would give us a start for that section...)

Olympus (the artificial island-slash-mega city where "Appleseed" happens) is the size of England (http://appleseed.wikia.com/wiki/Olympus)... maybe make Mega-Primus the (much smaller) Scotland to Olympus' England?

As for S.E.L.F.: maybe make it part of a semi-alliance of radical groups that support Artificial Intelligence (such as Corpore Metal and the First Church of Christ Computer Programmer from "Paranoia")? Name for this alliance... the "Transcendents" (or "Machine Transcendents")?

Thinking that AEGIS obtains a good chunk of cash from three mega-corporations that it has created to obtain funding, which are MarSec, Megapol and Solmine. Solmine is the relatively smallest of the corps, in charge of mining, refining and selling elements like Elerium, Alenium, Zrbite and other miscellaneous "alien alloys" (like Vibranium, in small amounts). Headquarters are on Mega-Primus with secondary HQ (and its biggest mine within the Sol System) on the Cydonia region of Mars. Other mines are located on other planets throughout the galaxy.

MarSec and Megapol are both corporations that sell weapons, gear and provide for-hire security. The difference is that MarSec provides its security services off-planet and the gear it sells is legally classified as "military-grade" while Megapol provides its security services on planet Earth and the gear it sells is legally classified as "civilian" or "police"-grade (although the former and the latter two are on opposite sides of a veeeerrrryyy thin line....).

Was thinking that on The Line Megapol is not the police for Mega-Primus per se, but they have a very strong alliance and as such blowing away Mega-Primus cops will net you about a 50/50 chance of ticking off X-COM.

The idea of MarSec being a X-COM division is kind of a shout-out to the fanfic "Terra From The Deep" (Oldie X-COM/Stargate crossover).


----------



## Ravage_mk2

the powersource/mineral used in the Orbital Frames (Like Jehuty, Anubis, Dolores, etc) is indeed mined near Jupiter, but most of the plot tended to revolve around that BAHRAM organisation on mars.

the GBA game, Testament (J) / Fist of Mars (U) is kinda of a SRT version of ZOE, though you don't have Jehuty and such. Plenty of other LEV and OF's though.


As for S.E.L.F as a radical group, they weren't that bad in the game, but then again, this is Coreline, with *alot* of people/beings that consider the only good robot to be a scrapped one, so a certain degree of.... self defense... would be picked up quick.

And, being machines, they *were* pretty much immune to being mind controlled, which was a definate help for X-com at times.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Oh. Didn't knew that. Guess we need to work some more on adding ZOE to this thing, then. As for the Sectoid base on Mars, thinking they abandoned it and skedaddled, and now their base is mobile. Missions to spread terror and steal certain essential supplies are, as such, an occasional occurrence throughout the Solar System.

As for X-COM, guess they are more open about recruitment nowadays. Cyborgs, robots, probably even the occasional helpful alien. They are, however, pretty much zero-tolerance about potential betrayal. As in "we do to you what we do to captured enemies" zero tolerance.


----------



## Ravage_mk2

"Missions to spread terror and steal certain essential supplies are, as such, an occasional occurrence throughout the Solar System."

We could actually kick that up a notch:  the "harvest" fleets from Vandread could be sectoid/ethereal run. The ethereals *certains* have the required callousness for (human) life.

Vydians from Star Trek Voyager would also fit for similar reasons, heck, they're probably the closest to the actual harvest fleet "leaders" from Vandread. "a necesary act for our survival"

I ommitted the actual leaders of the "harvest" to avoid spoilers, it's 0:30 AM and I can't recall any spoiler guidelines right now.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Know that the harvest fleet on Vandred was run by humans. Don't remember who ran the Vydians.

Guess the Sectoids/Ethereals got a few drones from someplace.


----------



## Ravage_mk2

*EARTH* humans to be precise.

And aside from the planet buster capital ship in the final episode, the *entire* harvest fleet is unmanned drones/AI, so it's quite easy to have some other faction be the masters behind the fleet if you wanted to make a variant or something.

Vydians are a race from Star Trek Voyager. While neither really innately agressive or hostile, they ARE suffering from a rather nasty virus they call "Phage", which is constantly deteriorating their bodies making it necesary for them to obtain "donar" organs, etc, from other species they encounter to ensure their survival. They realize their actions are unforgivable, but when it's the only way to survive.... They *are* trying to find a cure for that Phage epidemic, though despite their vast knowledge of medical science, I don't recall them actually finding a cure for it *in series*


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK, then... thinking that the Sectoid menace sticks to the Alpha Quadrant while the Vydians stick to the Delta.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

This is to make them, shall we say, masters of their domain. The surely get on each other's toes sometimes, but they have an unofficial "this is my side, this is your side" policy. That they send to the wind if there's something cool enough worth fighting for (which is a lot), which is why it's "unofficial".

Been also thinking of one or two other things to add to this setting... quick question: Battle School, yes or no? At the very least, Zero-G Laser Tag (and Paintball) is one of the crazes that are running around.


----------



## Ravage_mk2

not sure what "battle school" is exactly, but for the average anime school, "laser tag" would be warmups XD


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Ender's Game-verse stuff. Shout-outs to it can be found here and there in places like "HALO" (heck, when the movie's trailer came out, some folks were raging that they ripped off Halo, when it's technically the other way around).

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ender's_Game_series_organizations
http://ansible.wikia.com/wiki/Battle_School

Pretty much advanced class for smart kids... with the idea of turning them into full-fledged fleet commanders by around age 15 (recruitment is at Age 6). Program had a bit of a problem that once they shut it down because the war they needed it for was over, they had some hyper-intelligent, super-general-type, borderline sociopath teens running around.

Battle School was located in orbit, so zero-G laser tag was part of the training. Taught you group tactics, thinking three-dimensionally when planning.

Like I said, there would probably be a craze of zero-G laser tag (and paintball for the more daredevil-types) here and there. Companies like "Hard Knocks" (http://www.indoorwar.com) may even go for the full re-enacting of the Battle School experience for "Ender's" fans. Or the ISA, if you're a "Shattered Horizon" (http://shatteredhorizon.wikia.com) fan.


----------



## Ravage_mk2

sounds like an establishment the CEA would annex if they could


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Maybe they try?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Why would try... well, Battle School could be like some kind of Space Camp on The Line-someplace that guys who want to develop more spacer skills and strategic mindset could go. Rumors concerning the people that run the place are sometimes not nice (Graff and Anderson are still running the show, and well, there *is* the fact that they drove kids up the wall back on their home dimension. Acting nice now, but the rumors include them doing some "special requests" for the UNSC and Section 31, trying to make the next Ender Wiggin... or someone that can top that guy), but so far inspection of the facilities and personnel and the kids that have come through has come up clean.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Ok, final quick idea for tonight...

Kingdom of Arendelle. Don't know where to place it yet on The Line (Denmark, maybe, because of the original Andersen story?). Allied with the Kingdom of Orlando. Still is partially undergoing the "eternal winter" phase of the "Frozen" film, even after Ella's (and other people's) best efforts.

It's "Frozen" meets... well, there's plenty of "frozen hell" examples on the media. "Lost Planet", "Snowpiercer", "The Colony", "The Day After Tomorrow"...

[video=youtube;0bN5MFP2tbE]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bN5MFP2tbE&spfreload=1[/video]


----------



## Lord Zack

I would place Arendelle in Norway. Also I think Elsa might well seek help in controlling her powers, possibly from Xavier's School and Hogwarts to name a couple possibilities.

The Plavsky Particle System Engineering company from Gundam Build Fighters has created a new subsidiary- Plavsky Mobile Weapons, to build and sell Mobile Suits. They have begun to employ many of the most skilled gunpla builders to design new and custom mobile suits, paying for their education if necessary. Skill at assembling gunpla doesn't directly contribute to mobile suit design, but nevertheless Plavsky Mobile Weapons is confident that with training, the creativity of their employees will allow them to design exceptional mobile suits. For instance, Sei Iori (one of the two main protagonists of Gundam Build Fighters) has begun to design a full scale version of his Build Booster with help from Morgenroete Incorporated, with later variants of the concept planned for down the line (like the Build Booster MK II and Universe Booster). This Build Booster is intended to be sold to both Orb for use with the Strike Rogue and to the Earth Federation for, possibly amongst others, a version of Mu La Flaga who is part of the 13th Autonomous Corps Londo Bell unit that pilots a Strike E (GAT-X105E). They have already begun to produce a full scale model of their Mock gunpla with the help of Anaheim Electronics (not having production capabilities set up to produce mobile suits themselves yet). The Mock can operate autonomously using an adaptation of the system originally designed to operate the original Gunpla model. It is also able to carry and use or be fitted with a number of different armaments, giving it an advantage despite it's base performance being not that great. The Mock is intended less as a battlefield combatant, however, and more as an aggressor unit for military exercises, for training and for test purposes.

Of course PPSE has continued their business in Gunpla Battles, actually buying out (or possibly merging with) Namco Bandai Holdings (or at least the rights to Gundam and gunpla) to further their business. The Gunpla Battle scene has seen some fresh blood, including both reals and fictions, such as Yugi Motoh and a pre-One Year War alternate of Amuro Ray.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK, Arendelle on Norway or Denmark... sound like good options.

Also the Gundam idea sounds cool.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Anybody here a fan and/or has played the newest Civ game, "Beyond Earth"?

Have not had the opportunity to do so (mostly because I do not believe my computer would be able to run the thing), but I have been able to see some information about it, and I think that some ideas could be used with some refinement.

As an example... I have not been able to think of much for Brazil and surrounding areas (other than the Favelas being pretty much like a mini-"Escape From New York" situation, and even then it's not set in stone... or maybe they are like this, but improvement is coming along with big steps). But "Beyond Earth" has come along, and with it the Brasilia faction...

...so the question comes along on some details. Like how much could Brasilia affect Brazil. Would we be talking of a "Neo-Brazil" only or an entire Federation composed of some South American countries? And also which route could they take about it?

We have "Supremacy" (which could mean them having alliances with folks like the Pan-African Nation and Cortana, and the Brotherhood of Steel, but also some people having a vibe of these guys being like the Borg or something because they are starting to make cybernetic implantation a big necessity in life if not mandatory?), "Unity" (which of course would have them commuting with the Amazon (which is probably becoming as crazy as the Mexican coast up-continent, and having alien races like the Gungans and the Na'Vi running around, plus more normal natives. Of course, there may still be a clash in that it's not exactly "commuting" spiritually so much as attaching bits and pieces to your DNA so you don't get insta-killed by the stuff running around the jungle and calling it "commuting") and "Purity" (which is not as bad as it sounds, and they wanna be the good guys, but obviously some people could not feel pleasant about the proto-IoM feeling they have (especially in the gear designs)).

Slavic Fed's... well, guess fighting an uphill battle in Russia. Some folks want the improvements that it could bring (guess aesthetics are half-Supremacy, half-Purity to fit the "Red Alert" and other 'verses), but there's factions like Hotel Moscow that think that if people like Kozlov start running the show, their party's gonna be over.

Guess Polistralia's some ways to go, but Australia most probably got a nice boost from their tech. Affinity for mercantilism from Hutama has probably made him a good buddy of MannCo.

Don't know the other guys/girls yet.

I was also thinking of the "Beyond Earth" factions having established a light alliance between them, don't know how to call it-the "Beyonder Alliance" or the "Firexian Alliance" is the names that get to my head right now.

As for SMAC... that one definitely need more help with because it's been hard for me to find info. Guess we may need to add some more planets to Alpha Centauri, with the lot of crazy out there (like Polyphemus).


----------



## Lord Zack

Alas I have not been able to afford Beyond Earth yet. But you bet I am going to get it ASAP.  I am installing the demo now. As for Alpha Centauri one of the best sources of information is the games manual, which includes a lot of information on the setting. The game is available on GoG.com for very cheap and that comes with the manual. If you're serious about using it in a game I'd suggest getting the GURPs sourcebook except that's out of print. I will of course try to give as much information and ideas as I can.


----------



## Lord Zack

As for other worlds in the Alpha Centauri system for one there is Pandora from Avatar, orbiting the Gas Giant Polyphemus. Cybertron has also orbited Alpha Centauri in some versions of the Transformers franchise. The Federation in Star Trek and the UED from Starcraft have some kind of presences in the system as well. You should also check the Local Stars page on TV Tropes: http://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/UsefulNotes/LocalStars.


----------



## Lord Zack

The Project Full Circle fleet has been repurposed by Starfleet to test various experimental and alien forms of propulsion, including the quantum slipstream drive, transwarp, various forms of hyperdrives, space folding, slipstreams, jump drives of various kinds, and even the Infinite Improbability Drive amongst others. They have studied the Warp and Warp travel, but have no intention of adopting that technology for use. They have made little progress in learning of the dematerialization drives used by the Time Lords. They also explore places only accessible to the Federation by these advanced technologies.

They are led by Vice Admiral Kathryn Janeway, who typically flies her flag on the USS Voyager, her old command though that ship is now actually commanded by Rear Admiral Tuvok. Most vessels in the fleet are science vessels, especially those focused on long-range missions such as the Intrepid-class like the Voyager or reconnaissance such as the Luna-class, and explorers, but they are protected by a number of escorts, such as several Defiant-class vessels. Other notable ships in the fleet include the USS Vesta (the first of the Vesta-class and one of several the fleet), the USS Mon Terra (a vessel of Mon Calamari design, whose crew includes many Mon Calamari who have joined Starfleet, it is similar to the Home One type of MC80 cruiser), the USS Dauntless-A (the first of the Dauntless-class), the USS Titan (commanded by Captain William T. Riker and of the Luna-class), the USS Galen (first of the Galen-class, an emergency medical vessel), the USS Achilles (a Mulciber-class vessel serving as a long-range resupply vessel with industrial capabilities), and the USS Demeter (a Theophrastus-class vessel that is equipped with airponics bays to provide food on long-range missions in order to conserve replicator power, and also has storage facilities for biological resources). The fleet also has the support of civilian contractors (such as, perhaps, the PCs) and has blazed many of the hyperlanes of the Milky Way, including stretches of the Solar Run.

The Federation has an alliance with Stargate Command, including sending vessels from Project Full Circle to support the Atlantis expedition (though the last time we saw Atlantis in the show it was in the Milky Way, I assume it would be in the Pegasus galaxy again in Coreline), since these vessels are the only ones equipped for the intergalactic journey. They have also made contact with the Tau and have entered into diplomatic relations with them. Through them they were introduced to the Knights Inductor, aka the Reasonable Marines, a Space Marine chapter who lack the xenophobia common in the Imperium of Man.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

On the subject of the Stargate-verse Atlantis: I was envisioning the city to be over on San Francisco (where it landed on the final episode of the show), and kinda having a bit of a minor conflict with the Marvelverse Atlanteans (those who live under Utopia Island, also on the San Fran coast).

"Minor" in that the Alternate of Namor running things on that outpost is not exactly loving the fact that the air-breathers have, once again, insulted Atlantis by using its name (even if technically it's the fault of some guys who have long since become energy beings and give less of a crap about Earthly things like the possibility of the universe being destroyed and them starving to death from the lack of living beings giving a crap about *them*... well, at least that is the way it went on the show, AFAIK) and furthermore it is a military outpost that could be used to attack Utopia at a moment's notice.

So there's at least three artificial islands over on the San Francisco coast: Utopia Island (off-shore base for Greymalkin Industries and the X-Men, training outpost for the Xavier School, place where civilian mutants live), the Teen Titans' base (locals obviously call it "The Big 'T'"), and Atlantis (which is mostly a military and research outpost for USSOCOM).

Over on the Pegasus Galaxy there would be at least two more Atlantis-es (the city where it was at the beginning of the show and the city where it landed after its relocation. Aside from some locals of the Galaxy and some Ancients which have decided to play nice, they are mostly staffed by USAF personnel).

Over on The Line, Stargate Command has become an official arm of USSOCOM, with the other countries that were part of the Project "renting space". Russia do has its own Stargate Program, although it's been running a bit slow because of the possibility of corruption (like anybody would want Hotel Moscow to expand into space...). I guess it picks up speed once Kozlov and Zakharov start getting hands-on about it.

The idea of Feds being the messengers for Atlantis works pretty well (Fed ships have stuff like Transwarp which can do the trip with constituency, while SG ships for the most part need stuff like ZPMs to do it).

Was thinking that one of the potential contractors for the Full Circle project could be the Ad Astra Rocket Company (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ad_Astra_Rocket_Company), probably pioneering some modification to the impulse engines or something that Fed ships would like to test.

So there are several engines, Warp core parts and miscellaneous gear on the Full Circle fleet that have "Made In Costa Rica" stamped on them.

(OK, this one may be a bit trying to fan(expletive deleted) a bit too hard, but I really want to add something interesting (and beneficial) to CR. What I have right now is just that Konohagakure is here... and I guess that the regular government doesn't likes that because, well, ninja wars are bad for the surrounding countryside (as in "devastation equal to somebody dropping a dozen nukes" bad)).


----------



## marcoasalazarm

On the subject of SMAC and your proposal, Zack: Thanks.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

On a small add-on am now currently working on some other Information Packets for the setting, and I need some help here:

Ideas I have are as follows:

-NEW MEXICO: Only ideas I have so far are as follows:
+Albuquerque: Two things of notice on this area: 1) the criminal underworld is now ruled by Heisenberg, and the top drug is "Blue Sky" (or "Big Blue", "Blue Magic" or "Heisenberg Blue")-Walter's signature meth mixture, and 2) CLULESS has turned the roads of the city into a non-euclidean nightmare that can get you lost epically, from the wrong exit to *teleporting you to the other side of the planet, or in the worst-case scenarios, entirely different planets*. Albuquerque natives have been "gifted" by CLULESS with the capacity to navigate this, so hiring their services to ferry stuff through the city or being guides has been on the rise (and seriously, if they tell you to take a left turn, no matter what, DO IT!).

+Roswell and Dulce: Hot-spots for "Alien"-type Fictions (because they appear here often and also come to visit, plus there is a significant number of phenomena that can be described as "extraterrestial-related" happening around) and conspiracies (spies and criminal and higher-leveled conspiracies have been recorded to meet here, trying to invoke "refuge in audacity" and disappearing amongst the tourist-trap crowds, and as such spies and federal agents trying to intercept the former are also common). Dulce also has Archuleta Mesa nearby, on which supposedly is a secret government base (rumors of which are still unconfirmed by the government... but even if there was no base before the Vanishing, one way or another, chances are that one exists NOW (either because the government or some other group actually built one, or it popped into being as a type of massive "tulpa").

+"Hammer Falls": Officially the areas composed of the town of Galisteo (25 miles south of Santa Fe) and Cerro Pelon (or "Cook Movie") Ranch, the territory nick-named "Hammer Falls" has two things of interest for some people: for one, within the Ranch there is a permanent connection with Asgard (as in, you walk into a spot on the ranch, you are teleported there and probably get an earful from Heimdall for not even knocking). The other thing is the "Hammerfall Crater"-a big crater in the Ranch within which various copies of Mjolnir have crashed (and the damage several of them have speak of potentially dire, maybe even fatal, fates to their original wielders). Because of this, it has become a kind of monument for fallen Alternates of Thor throughout the Multiverse, with Asgardians arriving there often... and the fact that desecrating this crater and the copies of Mjolnir there holds a high chance of courting death by a horde of pissed-off Asgardians and their allies doesn't stops people from trying to steal the Supreme Mallets.
Galisteo and the Ranch, as such, have a rather significant influx of superhero-related tourism (and SHIELD, Avenger, JL, Mega-Corp and regular government surveillance).
(This one is a bit of a homage to "Old Man Logan"-although on *that* story, "Hammer Falls" was post-apocalyptic Las Vegas. Cerro Pelon Ranch is where most of the Earth scenes of the 2011 "Thor" movie were filmed).

-SAINT LOUIS, MISSOURI: Well... this one needs some extra work... anybody here is a fan of "Gunnm" (you know, "Battle Angel")? Does anybody here know if the Scrapyard is located on Saint Louis (well, Sanguinis' flashback arc on "Last Order" takes place mostly around Saint Louis and it *seems* like the city that would later become the "Scrapyard" was formed from the ruins of St. Louis, but I seriously need confirmation of this.

Why....? Well, was thinking of mixing "Battle Angel", "Defiance" and maybe one or two other fandoms there (don't think I would add something like "Anita Blake" to this... unless it is to make her Public Enemy Number One or something).


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK, been thinking of some stuff, then...

bit indecisive about a detail to add to the setting. Don't know whether to add a civil war (or potential for civil war) to Costa Rica or not. Well, *second* civil war.

To elaborate: Costa Rica is a neutral country, and one of the things that allows us to be neutral is a big "nothing important here" sign. We don't have resources worth fighting for like oil, we are not on a strategically important position to be worthy of invasion (we are connecting both sides of the American continent, but would be better to invade Nicaragua or Panama), we don't export anything more important than Intel chips, coffee and such (well, there is my idea of having us be suppliers of some tech for the Starfleet ships, but if you really wanted to deal a blow to Starfleet, it would be best to attack San Francisco or Detroit or Mars).

But there is the fact that on The Line, we have the Ninja village of Konohagakure on one of our provinces. And Konohagakure holds ninja that are living weapons of mass destruction (such as, well, most canon Narutos by now). So anybody holding a beef with Konoha would invade Costa Rica to attack the village, and most probably would need to unleash weapons of mass destruction if they are to make damn sure that they are dead. And of course giving citizenship to a veritable army of Narutos/Sasukes/Ninja means that CR *could* be potentially violating its agreements of neutrality.

So the government is, understandably, quite nervous about this. And on their collective nervousness about this, they are envisioning ways to "fix" this, the top two possibilities being either ask Konoha to pull stakes and leave or make the entire province of Guanacaste (where Konoha is located) secede and make it purely Ninja territory.

Goes without saying that neither option is one that the rest of the citizens of the country are looking up to.

So am on the line about this.

And I kinda need help, folks.


----------



## Lord Zack

Perhaps it might help to identify the factions that are associated with Costa Rica, how they feel about Konohagakure's presence and how invested they are in the nations neutrality?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well, IRL we have some alliances wight he United States, England, I think Spain, and the Chinese have been providing us with help on constructing several projects...

Don't think allegiances have changed much after the Vanishing.


----------



## Lord Zack

I was thinking also of internal factions not just external ones.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well, obviously there is a division on the population about the ninja staying and the ninja leaving. Off the top of my head on the latter part there would probably be a local branch of the Avengers Of Humanity with some ultra-nationalist tones. Maybe one or two local corps as well, nothing on the "mega" level, but still have home court advantage.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK, quick question to switch gears...

...who do you think could be a good president for the U.S. on this setting?


----------



## Ravage_mk2

Let's see:

fiction wise, we've had Lex Luthor from Superman/Justice League as president.(which didnt turn out so well)

If shadowrun manifested at least partially, we could have the dragon Dunkelzahn (Darktooth) as president (at least till that astral horror...incident...)

Wasn't Britannia from Code Geass effectively the american colony that grew into a world empire? I wouldn't be surprised at Lelouch or one of the other vi britannia family members taking a stab at it.

One question to ask though:
Who, in their (in)sane mind would WANT to govern the US in a setting/situation like this?


----------



## Lord Zack

I'd suggest Michael Wilson from  Metal Wolf Chaos. Of course he'd probably spend much of his time fighting off various threats in his mech instead of actually running the country, possibly alongside such allies as Londo Bell and the like, but I'm not sure how governable the USA would be on the 'Line anyway.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

,Who would be crazy enough to be the Commander In Chief of the US on The Line... craziness is not lacking. Competency is something more arguable.

A friend of mine tossed me the idea of an Alternate of Steve Rogers as President. Dunno if go for it.


----------



## Lord Zack

Hey, I'd vote for him.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK... Rogers it is, then. (Current) President of the United States over on the Core Timeline is Captain Steven Grant Rogers, U.S. Army (Ret.).


----------



## Lord Zack

This Google Document is a work in progress on how AEUG and the Titans from Mobile Suit Zeta Gundam fit into Coreline.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK, awesome. Sending request for access, then.


----------



## Lord Zack

I keep forgetting that I need to set Google Docs to be viewable before people can see them.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

No prob man.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK, the ideas sound good. Changed a couple of the names what were mis-spelled, sorry about that.

We need to determine a bit what Section 31 is like on The Line. On one end, it's obvious that all of the crazy that is happening is making them believe that their work is needed more than ever (which is kinda true, but they also believe that the situation means that they have an even bigger carte blanche to toss anything resembling ethics under the bus in order to accomplish their assignments, and that is... kinda, sorta, very much erroneous). On the other, like I said, it's "kinda true", and so their less mustache-twirling-evil operations have helped maintain the balance of power around the galaxy, if not given the Feds more power.


----------



## Lord Zack

I see Section 31 as having two major roles in Coreline: A) They are attempting to push for the militarization of Starfleet, including the development and construction of ever more advanced and powerful warships (like the USS Vengeance from Into Darkness, which some non-canon material suggests was not the only Dreadnought-class vessel), and B) They are securing alliances with such groups as the Titans, that have more compatible ethics to them, with the motive of having them into do things most of Starfleet would have moral objections to doing, but require resources beyond those of Section 31 itself. In some cases they might simply hire mercenaries, but in other cases it is considered more prudent to convince others that whatever Section 31 wants done will benefit them as well. 

Going back to Costa Rica for a moment, if they are supposed to be involved in manufacturing technology on behalf of Starfleet, maybe Section 31 might take an interest in the nation. After all, Costa Rica's nature as a less important nation could be an asset to Section 31. So maybe they are involved in the nations' affairs. They might seek to use Konoha specifically to help with the security of Starfleet operations in Costa Rica including, possibly unwittingly, Section 31's. On the other hand they could see Konoha as a threat and seek to drive them out, but probably without a war that would bring unwanted attention to the nation.

While the Vengeance was destroyed it is large and powerful enough that it may well be equivalent in many ways even to the dreadnoughts of the 25th Century from Star Trek Online, since the alternate universe Starfleet was able to advance more quickly through analysis of the Narada (the Romulan ship from the first new Star Trek movie) and the fact that is a a pure warship unlike many other vessels in Starfleet. It is more than twice the size of the Galaxy-class including the Galaxy x dreadnoughts, making it amongst Starfleet's largest vessels and with some additional development incorporating even more advanced technology, may be more dangerous than many larger vessels, including the Imperial-class Star Destroyer. Section 31's supporters say that such a large vessel is necessary to check the threat of the massive warships used by groups like the Imperium of Man and the Galactic Empire. While the Dreadnought-class has yet to be put into production, Section 31 has been successful in securing the production of a larger number of escorts and other heavily armed vessels than at any other point in the Federation's history, including smaller vessels like the Defiant-class and it's variants, as well as larger vessels like the Avenger-class battlecruisers, Prometheus-class advanced escorts, and the aforementioned Galaxy x-class Dreadnought even vessels as large the Typhoon-class battleship, and the Odyssey and Jupiter-class dreadnoughts (the latter is actually slightly larger than the Dreadnought-class, but isn't as advanced as some ships that are smaller). Section 31 has also been acquiring ships used by other factions for Starfleet. The Victory-class Star Destroyers and Venator-class Star Destroyers are considered outdated in the GFFA, but are actually pretty formidable compared to many ships of the Milky Way galaxy and even the Imperial-class is slowly being replaced by more advanced vessels like the Pellaeon-class and Imperious-class. The powers of the Milky Way Galaxy have been taking advantage of this to purchase these vessels for their own fleets. Starfleet has an increasingly close relationship with the Mon Calamari as well and the Mon Calamari have built a few ships for Starfleet, designed from the ground up to support a mix of Starfleet and GFFA technologies. Section 31 is also pushing for Starfleet to take as much advantage as they can out of their alliance with the Romulan Republic (from Star Trek Online).

Many of those I noted as allies of the Titans would be allied with Section 31 as well. The United Earth Directorate and United Federation of Planets have many differences, especially in there attitudes towards aliens, but they also have many potential mutual enemies. Thus Section 31 works with the UED against these enemies, providing them intelligence and data that in order that they might take action when Starfleet is unable or unwilling. Section 31 works with the Titans with certain situations involving the Earth, including fighting organizations like the AEUG which could threaten Section 31's interests as well. Section 31 has secretly arranged for Starfleet personnel to support the bio-weapons projects of the Galactic Federation, even supplying Federation technologies that would be useful for their efforts. Samus Aran has attempted to track down a specific ship under Section 31's jurisdiction- the USS Soong, a Miranda-class vessel with a genetics research module, yet she has been unable to, since, for one thing it does not officially exist and thus there are no records of it in Federation databases and also it spends most of it's time on the move outside of Federation space. She believes that Section 31 is allowing the Galactic Federation to use it for it's purposes. Section 31 has been in communication with Thrawn, who has offered the Federation to join his Empire of the Hand. However, it will be a considerable amount of time before any such negotiations come to fruition, since despite the Empire of the Hand not being quite the same as the original Empire that is obviously quite incompatible with the Federation's values, and the fact that Thrawn generally allows local goverments to maintain their original forms, the Empire of the Hand still isn't quite fully compatible with the Federation itself.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

...ok, this is stunningly good.

All right adding to CR a bit here (potential idea, so gonna ask you guys what you think of it):

*"The Six Deaths (Las Seis Muertes)"*: A new island chain that CLULESS added within the limits of Costa Rican international waters. The "Six Deaths" island chain includes Isla Nublar, Isla Sorna and the four other islands, which together form a pretty massive preserve for Fictional monsters, most of them dinosaurs. Jurassic Park is active, and with it certain types of work experience are available. It is, then, not uncommon for park rangers to decide to "earn their stripes" by working there for a season or two or veterinarians to take some extra courses on Dinosaur physiology (and then vary it even further with things like Digimon physiology specialization), and it's not uncommon for the occasional poacher to enter the chain to try to hunt a dinosaur and sell it elsewhere (there has been a rise of Konohagakure Ninja that use dinos as summoned beasts, for example) and the occasional strike by some member of SCALE that thinks dinosaurs deserve the same freedom as Kaiju... which is to say making humanity a smorgasbord.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Going back to Section 31 and Starfleet in general: genetically engineered humans in general are no longer something Starfleet frowns upon (and rather, cannot afford any more to frown upon, with so many people and beings which are this and them becoming rather necessary on roles that Starfleet needs filled, like the designing of tech to keep it all running). Feds still frown upon (and with good reason) at the usage of bio-engineering to develop weapons of war (Umbrella Corp. and Weyland-Yutani being good examples of these guys).

Of course, this brings one more scuff to the shiny that is Starfleet: there's people who see anybody with more genes worked on that are needed to prevent hereditary diseases as wanna-be Khans and want them at best not on the same ship and at worst completely wiped out. There is a small number of Blue Earth (and similar factions, but mostly BE) followers on Starfleet because of this up to one or two guys at Section 31, and Starfleet JAG and even Section 31 are working hard on stomping the lot of them out (S31 is even willing to expose some secrets to JAG to flush those guys out if absolutely necessary-they hate them THAT much).

(())

One thing we need to think of here also is, well, spies. How much does MI-6 (well, SIS) is willing to tolerate SHIELD? How much does SHIELD is willing to work alongside the CIA? Is the CIA willing to allow the OSS to keep on working because they (kinda understandably) are not feeling good about the OSS' "Spy Kids" program (the CIA also has its own "juvenile spy" program, "inherited" from the "Cody Banks" universes, but is on the line about disassembling it and pretending they never heard of it or using it to infiltrate high-risk schools)?

And what about bad guy groups? Does KOBRA tolerates COBRA? Is SPECTRE willing to work alongside TAROT? Does any of them actually want someone as crazy as Balalaika selling them guns?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Gentlemen, a quick question:

What should we put on the Moon?


----------



## wiseguy

Loking Great Images & also story is great


----------



## wiseguy

I see Section 31 as having two major roles in Coreline: A) They are attempting to push for the militarization of Starfleet, including the development and construction of ever more advanced and powerful warships (like the USS Vengeance from Into Darkness, which some non-canon material suggests was not the only Dreadnought-class vessel), and B) They are securing alliances with such groups as the Titans, that have more compatible ethics to them, with the motive of having them into do things most of Starfleet would have moral objections to doing, but require resources beyond those of Section 31 itself. In some cases they might simply hire mercenaries, but in other cases it is considered more prudent to convince others that whatever Section 31 wants done will benefit them as well. 

Read more: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...odern-D20-BESM-Setting)/page105#ixzz3RKKaZY1K (this paragraph Lord Zack is very nice)


----------



## wiseguy

thats story is very reading sileantly..& carefully


----------



## wiseguy

this is nice one


----------



## wiseguy

Ordinarily amid the course of a business' life the organization can advantage extraordinarily by employing a market research company. These companies spend significant time in helping organizations better comprehend the variables that help its execution. Also, top market surveying organizations will help you comprehend shopper conduct and changing business patterns. 
Top market research organizations give free pamphlets and different assets to their customers to help them stay breakthrough on business patterns and different sorts of industry data. Anybody looking for data on the best techniques to embrace to develop the business will discover these assets to a great degree supportive. 
There are numerous examination botches that organizations greatly improve the situation understanding of the idea. Top statistical surveying organizations will help you stay away from these pitfalls. They will likewise help you comprehend the importance of this exploration by securing a superior understanding of clients and the opposition. An alternate viewpoint to market surveying: it helps you pick up an enhanced understanding of offers and productivity inclines that it distinguishes. 
Some regular statistical surveying related oversights that organizations can stay away from include: 
At the point when picking top statistical surveying organizations you have to shop around. Do your examination and figure out whether the organization you have as a main priority has involvement in your sort of industry. 
Distinguish what you are looking to gain from your research company. Just leading examination without an assumption of what you need to discover is truly a pointless activity. Verify you have particular close finished objectives that you wish to attain to through your exploration before you contract top statistical surveying organizations to do the business. 
Your examination ought to focus on the opposition and furnish you with however much data as could be expected - this ought to incorporate their valuing structures, qualities and shortcomings. Just top research company can get this data for you, which will help you pick up an aggressive edge over your rival. As a businessman you would presumably have truly no idea on the best way to go about it and ought not to squander your time and assets. 
One of the primary bits of data you have to get from your think-tank is about client inclination. Will they like the item or administration you are putting forth? Is there a genuine interest for this item or administration? How high are your clients eager to go in their spending to obtain this item or administration? 
When you search out top statistical surveying organizations to do the employment for you don't commit the error of overlooking the results. Commonly the results won't count with your desires yet there are lessons to be learned.


----------



## wiseguy

This report is sow as market strategy.....


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Thanks for saying this is cool. Although for the rest... huh?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

METROPOL/MARSEC GAV-35 ARMORED PERSONNEL CARRIER (“SHADO MOBILE”):

The “SHADO Mobile”, as it is known by many people within and without AEGIS (and most importantly its United Kingdom branch, which used to be SHADO), it is a light, air-transportable APC which is also flexible, modifiable for multiple specific mission requirements as well as being easy to repair and put back on the field.

While many people may mock the “battleship-gray shoe box with tracks”, for the most part the reality is that it has proven to be a good vehicle to have around in most any position.

The SHADO Mobile is crewed by a driver and a technician (who also functions as a gunner, although this role can be fulfilled by a third crewman if necessary), and features top and bottom emergency hatches as well as a main rear hatch. It takes a full-round action to start moving the SHADO Mobile. The SHADO Mobile is three squares wide and four squares long. It provides full cover to its occupants.

Crew: 2.
Passengers: 11.
Cargo: 325 lb.
Initiative: -2.
Maneuver: -2.
Top Speed: 62 (6) (Ground Speed) /34 (3) (Water Speed).
Defense: 8.
Hardness: 10.
Hit Points: 48.
Size: Huge.
Purchase DC: 45
Restriction: Military (+3).

Special Rules:
*Easy To Repair: The SHADO Mobile’s design provides it with a +2 to Repair checks and Craft checks for modifications.

The SHADO Mobile (all model types) comes equipped with the following:
*NPC Seal (prevents crew from being affected by environmental Nuclear, Biological and Chemical attack effects and hazardous atmospheres. If the vehicle is critically damaged (25% of its Hit Points or less), the Seal will break).
*Inertial Navigation Device (provides +2 bonus to Navigate rolls, stacks with any other navigation device/bonus, system cannot be affected by magnetism or signal jamming).
*Surface Surveillance Radar (Senses other vehicles and terrain features within 200 feet).
*Computer with Satellite link to database of choice.
*Radio with Encryption Circuit (20 mile range, eavesdroppers must roll a Decipher Script or Computers roll (DC 30) to be able to listen in).
*Integral Winch (13-ton capacity, 100 ft. line).
*Cameras on all points of the Mobile with multiple vision modes (low-light, thermal).
*High-Powered Lights (Illuminates with a beam 200 feet long and 150 feet across at its end. As well, people looking towards the lights during their activation must do a Reflex roll (DC 18) or be blinded for 1d6 rounds).
*Amphibious Capability (the SHADO Mobile is capable of flotation, it takes a full round to activate the water engines (speed is mentioned above). If the vehicle is critically damaged (10% of its Hit Points or less), it will be unable to float).
*Retractable Machine Gun Turret (Stats as M2HB Heavy Machine Gun (Pg. 96 D20M Core Rulebook), covers all arcs of the vehicle (only front and side arcs with Mortar deployed). Driver can operate this weapon while driving at a -4 penalty to both attack roll and any Drive checks made the same round).
*Retractable Mortar (Stats: 8d6 (Ballistic/Explosive), Critical Range: 20, Range: 2.2 Miles, ROF: 1 Rnd. Fires only towards Front Arc of vehicle).

SHADO Mobiles modified for Command and Control/Sensors have the additional:
*Increase of range of Surface Surveillance Radar to 500 Feet, increased sensitivity allows for detection of beings up to Small size.
*Air Surveillance Radar (Senses other airborne vehicles within 10 miles).
*Commander's Console (with link to agent tracker system, medical readouts and cameras/Kill-Cams/other carried sensors and radios. The Console provides a +2 bonus to Aid Another rolls and abilities such as the Soldier’s “Tactical Aid” (as well as being able to use them remotely)).
*Augmented Communications (Radio with Encryption Circuit and 30-mile range and laser transceiver).
*Computer with hostiles database (provides +2 bonus to recognition rolls and related effects).

SHADO Mobiles outfitted for Medical or Mechanical work have the additional:
*Medical Suite (all Treat Injury, Earth and Life Sciences & Craft (pharmaceutical) checks have a +5 bonus).
or
*Mechanical Suite (All Craft (Electrical and Mechanical) checks have a +5 bonus).
*Additional Rear Tow Winch (20-ton capacity, 100 ft. line).
Both of these Suites reduce the Passenger Capacity to 6.
SHADO Mobile
SHADO Mobiles modified for Anti-Aircraft use has the following:
*Air Surveillance Radar (senses airborne vehicles within 10 miles).
*Anti-Air Artillery Gunnery Control Computer (provides a +4 bonus to attack rolls against airborne targets).
*Replaces Retractable Mortar with rooftop-mounted Anti-Air Artillery Turret, capable of mounting several weapons (covers all vehicle arcs, standard load-out being either quadruple .50 BMG machine guns (stats as M2HB Heavy Machine Gun (Pg. 96, D20 Modern Core Rulebook), all 4 guns fire at the same time and hit the same target (1 attack roll, 4 damage rolls)) or anti-air missiles (same stats as Sidewinder Missiles, Pg. 223, D20 Modern Menace Manual). Maintains Retractable Machine Gun Turret (only covers front and side vehicle arcs).
This modification suite reduces the Passenger Capacity to 6.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

METROPOL ALL-TERRAIN ROVING VEHICLE (ATRV)-70

The ATRV is built, and sold, as an all-purpose land vehicle, useful for transportation of equipment and personnel through hard terrain. Cheap (and expendable) for an ATV, a top-of-the-line electric engine allows it to be operated in both atmosphere and vacuum, and its design is fully amphibious. The controls on the ARTV are simple, with ignition switch, accelerator and brake pedals, and dual-handle steering (like that of a tank-pull on one handle to stop the three wheels of one side to turn, pulling both works as an emergency brake. Both driver and passenger parts of the ATRV’s front seat have handles, so it can be driven from either side). The ATRV is mostly used by ATV enthusiasts, ranchers, and groups that need a cheap vehicle for perimeter patrol.

The ATRV-70 is crewed by a single driver and can hold two people on its front seat (more people are capable of going on the rear cargo bed, rather uncomfortable and maybe holding on for dear life). The ATRV-70 is two squares wide and two squares long. It provides no cover to its occupants.

Crew: 1.
Passengers: 1.
Cargo: 280 lb.
Initiative: -1.
Maneuver: -1.
Top Speed: 20 (2) (Ground Speed) /15 (1) (Water Speed).
Defense: 8.
Hardness: 5.
Hit Points: 14.
Size: Huge.
Purchase DC: 17
Restriction: Licensed (+1).

Special Rules:
*Easy To Fix: The design of the ATRV-70 is modular, and many of its systems are very simple, allowing for quick and easy repairs. Repairs and Craft checks to repair or modify an ATRV-70 are reduced by -2 each, repair times are reduced by 25%.
*Silent: The ATRV’s electric engine is very quiet, making rolls to hear it active (and the vehicle moving) to have a -6 penalty (barring other elements such as the vehicle running over something that makes noise or the occupants themselves making noise).

The ATRV-70 comes equipped with the following:
*Amphibious Capability: The ATRV-70 is capable of flotation. Water speed is mentioned above. If the ATRV-70 is critically damaged (10% of its total Hit Points), the vehicle will not be able to float.
*Puncture-Resistant Tires: Penalties which occur because of severe tire damage are halved.
*Compartments: One in front dash (can fit gloves, small tools or small weapons), two on rear cargo bed (can ferry larger equipment or up to Medium-sized weapons). Water-tight and air-tight. These compartments are also concealed (Spot roll, DC 15, to notice).
*Roll Cage: Comes free with each purchase, can be added/removed in five minutes (Repair roll DC 10). Provides benefit of full cover to the vehicle’s occupants for the purpose of situations like rolling over, plus comes installed with a pintle mount for a light weapon.
*Headlights.
*Remote Control Rig: This modification can be done pretty quickly (Repair check DC 18, five minutes), allowing the ATRV-70 to be used as a crude drone. All Drive rolls while using this rig are done with a -2 penalty.


----------



## Skytheen

marcoasalazarm said:


> View attachment 67899
> METROPOL ALL-TERRAIN ROVING VEHICLE (ATRV)-70
> 
> The ATRV is built, and sold, as an all-purpose land vehicle, useful for transportation of equipment and personnel through hard terrain. Cheap (and expendable) for an ATV, a top-of-the-line electric engine allows it to be operated in both atmosphere and vacuum, and its design is fully amphibious. The controls on the ARTV are simple, with ignition switch, accelerator and brake pedals, and dual-handle steering (like that of a tank-pull on one handle to stop the three wheels of one side to turn, pulling both works as an emergency brake. Both driver and passenger parts of the ATRV’s front seat have handles, so it can be driven from either side). The ATRV is mostly used by ATV enthusiasts, ranchers, and groups that need a cheap vehicle for perimeter patrol.
> 
> The ATRV-70 is crewed by a single driver and can hold two people on its front seat (more people are capable of going on the rear cargo bed, rather uncomfortable and maybe holding on for dear life). The ATRV-70 is two squares wide and two squares long. It provides no cover to its occupants.
> 
> Crew: 1.
> Passengers: 1.
> Cargo: 280 lb.
> Initiative: -1.
> Maneuver: -1.
> Top Speed: 20 (2) (Ground Speed) /15 (1) (Water Speed).
> Defense: 8.
> Hardness: 5.
> Hit Points: 14.
> Size: Huge.
> Purchase DC: 17
> Restriction: Licensed (+1).
> 
> Special Rules:
> *Easy To Fix: The design of the ATRV-70 is modular, and many of its systems are very simple, allowing for quick and easy repairs. Repairs and Craft checks to repair or modify an ATRV-70 are reduced by -2 each, repair times are reduced by 25%.
> *Silent: The ATRV’s electric engine is very quiet, making rolls to hear it active (and the vehicle moving) to have a -6 penalty (barring other elements such as the vehicle running over something that makes noise or the occupants themselves making noise).
> 
> The ATRV-70 comes equipped with the following:
> *Amphibious Capability: The ATRV-70 is capable of flotation. Water speed is mentioned above. If the ATRV-70 is critically damaged (10% of its total Hit Points), the vehicle will not be able to float.
> *Puncture-Resistant Tires: Penalties which occur because of severe tire damage are halved.
> *Compartments: One in front dash (can fit gloves, small tools or small weapons), two on rear cargo bed (can ferry larger equipment or up to Medium-sized weapons). Water-tight and air-tight. These compartments are also concealed (Spot roll, DC 15, to notice).
> *Roll Cage: Comes free with each purchase, can be added/removed in five minutes (Repair roll DC 10). Provides benefit of full cover to the vehicle’s occupants for the purpose of situations like rolling over, plus comes installed with a pintle mount for a light weapon.
> *Headlights.
> *Remote Control Rig: This modification can be done pretty quickly (Repair check DC 18, five minutes), allowing the ATRV-70 to be used as a crude drone. All Drive rolls while using this rig are done with a -2 penalty.




HISS Tank

http://waveyourgeekflag.blogspot.com/2015/04/hiss-tank.html


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Let's see what can be done about that....


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Ladies and gentlemen, I require a minute of your time. Your vote will be highly appreciated.

So... here we go. Currently I am working on an information packet for Costa Rica, and I am undecided on a particular, and highly important aspect.

So here we go...



Where do you think would be the best location for the "Six Deaths" island chain (which comprises the "Cinco Muertes (Five Deaths)" chain which includes Isla Sorna and the addition of Isla Nublar)? Would it be option "A" (where Nublar is located on the map showcased above) or option "B" (where the Five Deaths are located on the map showcased above)?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Ladies and gentlemen, I require a minute of your time. Your vote will be highly appreciated.

So... here we go. Currently I am working on an information packet for Costa Rica, and I am undecided on a particular, and highly important aspect.

So here we go...

View attachment 68563

Where do you think would be the best location for the "Six Deaths" island chain (which comprises the "Cinco Muertes (Five Deaths)" chain which includes Isla Sorna and the addition of Isla Nublar)? Would it be option "A" (where Nublar is located on the map showcased above) or option "B" (where the Five Deaths are located on the map showcased above)?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## Lord Zack

Unfortunately, my knowledge of the area is limited, so I din't really have much of a way to make an informed decision. I am watching Jurassic World right now though and it seems very interesting...

"Indomitus Rex? What a fascinating creature. Worthy to be part of the Swarm." -the Queen of Blades.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK, ZERGIFIED I. Rex? Scary thought...

Seriously scary.

After some consideration (and discussion with some friends), I have decided that the "Seis Muertes" Island Chain is now located where Isla Nublar is. All of them are infested with dinos-of all kinds, even the LEGO ones. Sorna is a biological reserve (the John Hammond Reserve) and Nublar... well, the idea is that it has the Jurassic World and the Jurassic Park facilities both open and active, but dunno how that could go... maybe the older facilities are the "factory floor" for the World facilities or Park is the more Safari-like part of the resort, where the hotels are or something?

(On that end, should the whole place still be called "Park" or should it use the new "World" name?).

The world being what it is, Nublar has become... well, let's see... probably has been protested (and maybe even attacked) by SCALE a few times and occasionally there's emergency drills where customers are led to specialized bunkers while the Asset Containment Teams are deployed, and buying a ticket to Nublar also includes some small print that legally has you acknowledge that the place may be swarmed with dinosaurs at any moment? And, oh yeah, the Six Deaths are occasionally poached by people like Ninjas and Mon trainers.

I have also a couple of ideas regarding Masrani, InGen and BioSyn, but dunno whether to discuss them here because they *do* have some big spoilers...


----------



## Lord Zack

I think I know what you mean. A lot of people might be interested in doing business with InGen, like the Umbrella Corp., the Galactic Federation,  etc.

If I had to choose between Park and World I'd go with Park. However, perhaps Jurassic Park is part of a larger complex, Jurassic World.

Ferenginar has historically not been known as much of a tourist attraction. The torrential rains and muck the world has been known for has insured that the world has been a center of business, but not for sightseeing. However this has changed recently due to the Ferengi's dealing with the Hutts. Ferenginar is not that different from Nal Hutta as many Ferengi have noticed. So many enterprising Ferengi entrepreneurs have sought to make their world as attractive to the Hutts as possible, in order that the Hutts will spend as much of their credits (or preferably truguts) or latinum there as possible. In fact many Hutts have traveled to the world for the express purpose of recreation.

Of course the space lanes between the GFFA and Ferenginar are not always safe. While the Klingons have begun to focus on external threats like the recent Iconian invasion of the Milky Way (as seen in Star Trek Online), many Klingons will consider any ship that passes through Klingon space without permission of their particular faction as fair game. Then there are various space pirates, Orion, Zebesian or other. Of course the Solar Run is a major focus of the war and there is the risk of running afoul of the various combatants. Then there is the fact that wealthy Hutts twnd to have powerful enemies. There is a need for security for these Hutt tourists and the PCs might be able to provide said security.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well, those are pretty good ideas.,


----------



## Lord Zack

It occurs to me that Jurassic Park/World would want to obtain various non - lethal weapons to subdue their attractions. The best one I could think of is starship grade phasers. They might also use handheld phasers and phaser rifles, stun blasters, stokhli spray sticks, X-Com ARC throwers, etc.

Also they might have some exotic alien beasts, including Rancors, Acklays, perhaps in a separate section of the park. Of course players might be hired to obtain such specimens as well as wild dinosaur specimens from various "lost worlds" such as Pellucudar, and the Savage Land.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

A combination of lethal and non-lethal, projectile and energy weapons, would be best, considering that sometimes the dinos *need* to be put down and the Park's problems have been because of malfunctioning devices (sabotage, of course), so better not to hedge all the bets on one type of weapon.

(Did a short story for the setting, "Regular Dinosaur Park". Sales of weapons for JP are the center of the story. Didn't even thought of Spray Sticks or ship-sized lasers for it.... although the story do ends with the possibility of JP management buying more stuff later on).

The other islands of the Death Archipielago need monsters to inhabit them... those certainly sound like good options.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

All right, quick but dumb question: where would be a good place to set the Firefly solar system (you know, where the series is set)?


----------



## Lord Zack

Maybe somewhere near the Koprulu Sector, they are similar in many ways. That might be too far from Earth, though. I don't know whether the 'verse has the technology to travel that far even if only one-way. I also think Azeroth should be in/near the Koprulu Sector.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Korpulu Sector being Blizzard-land sounds ok.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK, switching to the RPG part of the setting for a sec. Here is a potential alternate use for Action Points that I think looked cool.

So the question is.... use? No use? Obviously think would need some tweaking, add stuff...

Here we go:

Special Actions
A character can perform certain tasks by spending an action point. In addition to the actions described below, some prestige classes or feats (see below) might allow the expenditure of action points in order to gain or activate specific abilities, at the GM’s option. 

Activate Class Ability
A character can spend 1 action point to gain another use of a class ability that has a limited number of uses per day. For example, a monk might spend an action point to gain another use of her stunning fist ability, or a paladin might spend an action point to make an additional smite attack. 

Boost Defense
A character can spend 1 action point as a free action when fighting defensively. This gives him double the normal benefits for fighting defensively for the entire round (+4 dodge bonus to AC; +6 if he has 5 or more ranks in Tumble). 

Emulate Feat
At the beginning of a character’s turn, he may spend 1 action point as a free action to gain the benefit of a feat he doesn’t have. He must meet the prerequisites of the feat. He gains the benefit until the beginning of his next turn. 

Extra attack
During any round in which a character takes a full attack action, he may spend 1 action point to make an extra attack at his highest base attack bonus. Action points may be used in this way with both melee and ranged attacks. 

Spell Boost
A character can spend 1 action point as a free action to increase the effective caster level of one of his spells by 2. He must decide whether or not to spend an action point in this manner before casting the spell. 

Spell Recall
Spellcasters who prepare their spells in advance can spend 1 action point to recall any spell just cast. The spell can be cast again later with no effect on other prepared spells. This use of an action point is a free action and can only be done in the same round that the spell is cast. Spontaneous spellcasters such as sorcerers and bards can spend 1 action point to cast a spell without using one of their daily spell slots. This use of an action point is a free action and can only be done as the spell is being cast. 

Stable
Any time a character is dying, he can spend 1 action point to become stable at his current hit point total. 

Improving Feats
The use of action points opens up a whole range of possible feats. However, it’s easier on characters simply to improve existing feats to take advantage of action points—that way, characters needn’t spend their precious feat slots simply to gain the ability to use their action points. Below are a few examples of how action points can be used with existing feats. Unless otherwise stated, each effect requires a free action to activate and lasts 1 round. 

Blind-Fight
You can spend 1 action point to negate your miss chance for a single attack. 

Combat Expertise
You can spend 1 action point to double the bonus to Armor Class granted by the feat. For example, if you take a penalty of -3 on your attack roll, you gain a +6 dodge bonus to AC. 

Dodge
You can spend 1 action point to increase the dodge bonus granted by the feat to +2. The effect lasts for the entire encounter. 

Improved Critical
You can spend 1 action point to double your critical threat range. Since two doublings equals a tripling, this benefit increases your threat range from 19-20 to 18-20, from 17-20 to 15-20, or from 15-20 to 12-20, including the effect of your Improved Critical feat. This benefit stacks with the benefit from Improved Critical, but not with other effects that increase threat range. 

Improved Initiative
You can spend 1 action point to double the bonus on initiative checks granted by the feat, from +4 to +8. 

Metamagic Feats
You can spend 1 action point to add the effect of any one metamagic feat that you have to a spell you are casting. The spell is cast at its normal level (without any level adjustment because of the feat) and takes no extra time to cast. 

Heighten Spell automatically raises a spell’s effective level to the highest level of spell you are capable of casting. For example, if a 7th-level wizard with the Heighten Spell feat casts burning hands and spends 1 action point to heighten the spell, the spell is treated as if it were a 4th-level spell in all respects even though the wizard prepared it normally (as a 1st-level spell). 

Power Attack
You can spend 1 action point to double the bonus on damage rolls granted by the feat. For example, if you take a penalty of -3 on your attack roll, you add +6 to your damage roll. 

Spell Focus
You can spend 1 action point to double the increase to save DCs granted by the feat, from +1 to +2. 

Spell Penetration
You can spend 1 action point to double the bonus on caster level checks granted by the feat, from +2 to +4. The effect lasts for the entire encounter.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

WOTC Forums closing. Guess I'll spend more time here.

You know, it kind of hurts.


----------



## Lord Zack

I haven't been spending much time there recently, but yeah it kind of sucks. Might be a good idea to archive the threads there.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Yeah, that's true. Need to do that.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK, one little thing to note: opening some polls over on my DeviantArt page (has the same user name) and putting to vote some details for this setting.

Right now these polls are important because they will shape how the Corporations of the "Borderlands" universe will appear on Coreline.


----------



## kronos182

After reading Operation: Hard Entry on marcoasalazarm's deviantart page, here's the Loki robot from Mass Effect 2/3. Cheap and easy to replace soldiers and security drones.
Feel free to use the stats. I might do the Ymir as well at some point. 
 
Loki Security Robot
 
The Loki is a bipedal humanoid security robot designed for security detail and guard duty in locations where manpower is an issue or where the use of organics for "around the clock" shifts is unfeasible. Used initially for colony guard duty, it has been used in numerous civilian and military sector units after severe loses in battle. These robots have also found use in mercenary groups such as Eclipse for added manpower, as expendable assault units.

An inexpensive and relatively basic design, it does have a few interesting features Their joints are sealed, rendering the risk of shorting out in waterlogged environments moot. A basic personality suite is installed and are easily programmed for various security tasks, and can be equipped with any of numerous weapon systems, both lethal and non-lethal, as circumstances dictate. The Loki is given a female voice for issuing warnings in a calm, soothing voice, equipped with an IFF system, and are networked, allowing for groups to work together, although with very simple tactics (move forward to the target, shoot or use other equipped weapons until target is neutralized, move onto next target, hedge pedestrians out of restricted areas, etc), which makes giving orders to groups of them very quick and easily.

Fairly cheap to produce, making them well liked in many corporate sectors as they can purchase mass quantities and use weight of numbers to repel intruders, but lightly armoured. They are equipped with a shock system for close combat, able to stun or even kill most humanoids, and a self destruct system. When used in combat roles, a badly damaged Loki will move at best speed close to a target and initiate its self destruct. Otherwise, upon heavy damage that cripples the Loki, the self destruct triggers.
Lokis are usually armed with M-3 Predator heavy pistol or M-4 Shuriken machine pistol.
 
Loki (PL6)
CR: 1
Size: Medium
Hit Points: 20 (1d10+10)
Init: +0
Speed: 30
Defense: 13 (10 base, +3 armour)
Hardness:
BAB/Grp: +0
Attack: +2 melee unarmed 1d3 non-lethal, +2 melee Shock emitter (damage varies by setting), +0 ranged equipped weapon. Usually a M-3 Predator or M-4 Shuriken.
FS/Reach: 5 ft/5 ft
Special Attacks: Shock Emitter, Kamikaze
Special Qualities: Network, Sealed
Saves: Fort +0, Reflex +0, Will +0
Abilities: Str 14, Dex 10, Con -, Int --, Wis 10, Cha 1
Skills: Listen +2, Search +2, Spot +2
Feats: Personal Firearms Proficiency

Frame: Biomorph
Locomotion: Legs (pair)
Manipulators: Hands (2)
Armour: Duraplastic
Superstructure:
Sensors: Class III
Skill Software: Skill chips Listen +2, Search +2, Spot +2
Feat Software: Feat progit: Personal Firearms Proficiency
Accessories: AV Recorder, AV transmitter, self-destruct (2d6, Reflex DC 11), Shock Emitter, IFF, sealed joints, holster, ammunition storage (4 magazines).
PDC: 27
 
Kamikaze: If the Loki is reduced to 5 or less hit points, it will move to the closest target and initiate its self destruct in melee reach of the Loki.
 
Network: When grouped with other Lokis, they become more efficient. For every five Lokis within 300 feet and in radio contact, they gain +1 Initiative, +1 Listen, +1 Search and +1 Spot. If one Loki in the group is aware of a target, they all are. If more than one Loki is attacking the same target and are within 50 feet of each other, they gain a +1 to attack. Lokis can be programmed very quickly, granting a +2 to Computer Use checks to change programming and give orders.
 
Sealed: The Loki is sealed to protect its joints and internal systems from water and weather. It can not be shorted out by being submerged in water. Able to tolerate depths of up to 200 feet. Can not swim, but move at bottom of the water at half speed.
 
Shock Emitter
This is a short baton-like device the extends from the left hand that is used to shock targets, usually set to stun, but in military programmed Lokis, it can be set for more lethal settings.
Damage: 1d3 nonlethal +stun, 1d4 +stun, 1d4 bludgeoning +1d6 electrical
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Electrical
Stun: On a successful melee strike with the first two settings, the target must make a Fort save DC 13 (first setting), or DC 15 (second setting) or be stunned for 1d4+2 rounds. With the second setting, a successful save instead paralyzes the target for 1 round.
 
M-3 Predator
A heavy pistol using mass acceleration technology, able to propel a 10mm sized slug a good range.
 
M-3 Predator (PL6)
Damage: 2d8
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: ballistic
Range Increment: 50 ft
Rate of Fire: S
Size: Small
Weight: 5 lbs
Ammo: 12
Purchase DC: 19 (Lic +1)
Ammunition: Same price as 9mm.
 
M-4 Shuriken
A machine pistol that fires a smaller round than the M-3 Predator, but is designed to carry a slight electric charge that aids in damaging shields, but over damage is lower. This type of ammunition has be tested on other mass acceleration weapons, but doesn't seem to carried over. A unique feature that hasn't been duplicated in many weapons. Has a three round burst setting, and a pulse mode for a higher rate of fire, but reduces accuracy.
 
M-4 Shuriken (PL6)
Damage: 2d8
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: ballistic
Range Increment: 50
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Medium
Weight: 8 lbs
Ammo: 24
Purchase DC: 24 (Res +2)
Notes: 3 round burst mode, pulse mode, anti-shield
Can make an autofire attack using 3 rounds if the user has the Burst Fire feat.
Pulse: The user can increase the number of bullets fired in autofire or when using the Double Tap or Burst Fire feats. When using double tap, uses 4 bullets to increase damage by an additional die, Burst Fire uses 5 bullets (overriding the 3 round burst fire mode) to deal an extra die of damage, and autofire uses 15 bullets to deal an extra die of damage, and increases the autofire Reflex DC to 17. Engaging Pulse mode is a free action that can be done once per round.
Anti-Shield: Due to the design of the ammunition combined with how the Shuriken fires and imparts a charge to the ammunition by its mass acceleration system, against energy shields it deals +50% more damage. Against systems that grant a deflection against ballistic weapons (magnetic fields, etc), the penalty to attack is reduced by half, or any Deflection bonus added by these systems is halved against attacks from this weapon.
Ammunition: PDC 12 (Res +2) for 50 rounds.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Awesome.

All right, having bought the first two "Borderlands" games and having gone through my first play through of number one (and currently starting with first play through of Number Two), I have decided about putting Borderlands stuff on  The Line. Some stuff is going to be built based on votes on my DevArt page (as said before)...

...so, first decision: Torgue Corporation.

It's not "Torgue". It's "Torgue-Urdnot" (read "No Gods, Only Guns"-it's BL/ME by the guy who made the "Firefly" fic "Forward" and it's hard-core Crazy Awesome). And what you need to expect from Torgue/Urdnot is weapons design stylistic choices that scream "Testosterone Poisoning" (or "Death By NASCAR" or "Tim Taylor Would Love This Thing") and pack NASTY punch. NASTY. Talking about stopping power? More like PUNCH PEOPLE IN THE FACE LIKE A FREIGHT TRAIN power.

And lots of explosions. Even their most vanilla weapons carry grenade launchers as accessories. Mass Effect hand-cannons and plain cannons that come standard with high-explosive rounds. And their lasers (I know that Torgue rips against Lasers on the "Pre-Sequel", but he seems to love lasers on the ad for the same game (especially Laser Shotguns and the "Ghostbuster"-style beams), so I'm going to split the difference and say that he loves lasers that fit his purviews and don't just go "pew-pew") fire *pure explosive energy* (imagine the lightning gun from "District Nine" and apply its effects to ANYTHING THAT THE LASER HITS-rock, metal, glass and yes, people).

And, oh yeah, their ads involve much SHOUTING and OVERUSE OF THE CAPS LOCK KEY. Their stores sound like a hooligan convention. They hired Mister Satan as one of their spokesmen (FUNimation VA for him is Chris Rager, and both Mr. Satan and Torgue sound exactly the same... only Torgue is Constantly Shouting) and their first ads on The Line? Ripping off the Glock "Picked The Wrong..." ad series with R. Lee Ermey with much more gore and machismo.

Competition: MannCo and Diggers Technologies, with Salusian Company pretty behind (to their dismay).

Well... this is the canon now. Now let's hope that the writer of "NGOG" will give me permission.


----------



## kronos182

I created these two mechs for marcosalazarm on the wizrds' board for this setting. Uploading them here too.

Pacifier
 
With advent of big game preserves, or parks using large cloned creatures, the Pacifier was created as a means to help handle large, and potentially dangerous creatures. Equipped with large grabbing claws instead of hands for holding large creatures, with taser-like emitters to aid in subduing the creature. Mounted on the shoulder is a heavy caliber weapon that can fire both lethal and non-lethal tranquilizer rounds to subdue when getting close is not an option. The hull is also fitted with an electric shock system that is weaker than the tasers to act as a deterrent to keep creatures from chewing on the mech.
The armour is designed to resist punctures from bites from large creatures.
 
Pacifier (PL5-6)
Size: Large (-1)
Bonus Hit Points: 100
Superstructure: Alumisteel
Hardness: 10
Armour: Alumisteel
Bonus to Defense: +6
Armour Penalty: -6
Reach: 10 ft
Strength Bonus: +8
Dexterity Penalty:
Speed: 25
Purchase DC: 38 Res (+2)

Slots
Helmet Cockpit
Torso Cockpit
Left Arm Grapple Claw
Right Arm Grapple Claw
Shoulders M-9 Barrage Chaingun
Back Modified Class II Sensors
Boots Electric Defense
Comm System

Standard Package Features: Electric defense, puncture resistance, dual ammunition,
Bonuses: +2 Navigate, +2 Spot, lowlight
Weapons: M-9 Chaingun 5d6 or special, 20, ball or special, 60 ft, s/a, linked 100/100. See Tranquilizer Rounds for special
Grapple Arm 1d10 slam, 20, blud, melee
Taser 2d6 + special, 20, elect, melee, 20 charges

Electric Defense
This system electrifies the outer skin of the Pacifier, dealing 1d6 electric damage to anything touching it, plus the target must make a Fort save DC 12 or be shakened for 1d4 rounds. The system can only be active for 1 minute before it needs a 5 minute recharge and cool down, which also allows the mech to degauss the hull to prevent systems from being scrambled.
 
Puncture Resistance
The armour of the Pacifier is layered and treated to have greater resistance to piercing damage, gaining damage reduction 15 to piercing attacks.
 
Grapple Arm
These large four prong grabber claws are designed to grab large creatures and hold them. They are also fitted with taser-like emitters to stun large creatures. The grapple claws can be used to slam dealing 1d10 lethal damage, but are really designed for grappling. The claws provide an additional +4 per claw used to grapple, in addition to size bonuses, and once a grapple is achieved, the user can engage the lock feature which locks the claws shut, granting a +15 to grapple checks to maintain the grapple, in addition to normal bonuses.
As a free action as part of the grapple, or slam attack, the user can use the taser emitters to deal 2d6 electrical damage plus the target must make a Fort save DC 20, or be paralyzed for 1d6 rounds. As the tasers are designed for large creatures, targets of medium size that fail the Fort save are paralyzed for 50% longer. If the target also has a Constitution lower than 10, a failed save requires another Fort save at the same DC, failure means the target is now dying (at near death and unconscious, -1 hit points, and needs to stabilize, or continue to lose 1 hit point per round) due to massive shock and damage to their heart. The tasers have 20 charges before requiring 5 minutes to recharge 20 charges again.

Dual Ammunition
The M-9 Chaingun has a split ammunition bay, allowing it to have two different types of ammunition. A standard load will be half normal bullets, half tranquilizer rounds, switching between the two is a free action only once a round. Comes standard with 2 belts of normal rounds (100), 2 belts of tranquilizer rounds (100).
 
Tranquilizer Rounds
These are special rounds of ammunition designed to deliver a powerful tranquilizer to subdue large creatures. Damage is reduced by half, plus the target must make a Fort save DC 20 or fall unconscious for 1d6+1 hours. A successful save, the target suffers temporary 1d4 Dex and Con damage for 2d4 rounds. As this tranquilizer is designed for large creatures, medium sized creatures hit and fail their save, are immediately knocked unconscious, plus must make another Fort save at the same DC or suffer 2d6 temporary Con damage. If the save was failed by 10 or more, and the character didn't die from the Con damage, they will permanently lose 1 point from their Con and suffer a permanent -1 to Fort saves as the chemicals have damaged their health and immune system.
 
Modified Class II Sensors
This modified version of the Class II sensors functions similar to the standard, except it has low-light vision, and instead of scanning nonliving targets, it gains the same information on living targets, where applicable. So a successful Computer Use check DC 15 will grant information about size, locomotive capabilities, present direction or trajectory, approximate health (healthy being full or near full hit points, slightly wounded 75%, wounded 50%, heavily wounded 25% or less), basic composition on defensive or offensive capabilities (large claws, teeth, heavy rough skin, thick scales or bone plates, quills, acid glands, etc).


Subduer
 
The Subduer is the successor to the Pacifier, boasting enhanced systems and new technologies for nonlethal attacks and capture. The subduer retains the grabble arms of the Pacifier, only with improvements. Only one of the grapple arms retains the taser, while the other mounts a heavy gravity snare. The M-9 Barrage has been replaced with an extended range corona microwave beam with a stun module. Instead of the electric defense, the Subduer mounts a tangler launcher system.
 
Pacifier (PL6-7)
Size: Large (-1)
Bonus Hit Points: 100
Superstructure: Duralloy
Hardness: 15
Armour: Resilium
Bonus to Defense: +6
Armour Penalty: -5
Reach: 10 ft
Strength Bonus: +8
Dexterity Penalty:
Speed: 30
Purchase DC: 41 Res (+2)

Slots
Helmet Cockpit
Torso Cockpit
Left Arm Grapple Arm with taser
Right Arm Grapple Arm with heavy gravity snare
Shoulders Extended Range Corona Microwave Beam
Back Modified Class III Sensors
Boots Tangler Defense
Comm System

Standard Package Features: Tangler defense, puncture resistance, stun module
Bonuses: +2 Navigate, +2 Spot, 90 ft darkvision
Weapons: Corona microwave beam 5d6 or stun, 20, fire or stun, 50 ft, s, -
Grapple Arm 1d10 slam, 20, blud, melee
Taser 2d6 + special, 20, elect, melee, 20 charges
Heavy Gravity Snare special, -, -, 60 ft, s, -

Tangler Defense
This system launches tangler grenades, either on command or set to defense mode where it will attack a target that strikes the Subduer. On command, the user can launch a tangler grenade at any target within 30 feet of it. If set to defensive mode, the system will launch a tangler grenade at any target that strikes the Subduer with a melee attack. The system strikes with a +6 attack roll. If the user is being grappled, the system hits automatically. The Tangler defense system contains 30 grenades.
 
Puncture Resistance
The armour of the Subduer is layered and treated to have greater resistance to piercing damage, gaining damage reduction 20 to piercing attacks.
 
Stun Module
The extended range corona microwave beam has a stun module installed. Switching to the stun setting is a free action once a round. The target must make a Fort save DC 20 or be stunned for 1d6+1 rounds.
 
Grapple Arm
These large four prong grabber claws are designed to grab large creatures and hold them. They are also fitted with taser-like emitters to stun large creatures. The grapple claws can be used to slam dealing 1d10 lethal damage, but are really designed for grappling. The claws provide an additional +5 per claw used to grapple, in addition to size bonuses, and once a grapple is achieved, the user can engage the lock feature which locks the claws shut, granting a +20 to grapple checks to maintain the grapple, in addition to normal bonuses.
As a free action as part of the grapple, or slam attack, the user can use the taser emitters to deal 2d6 electrical damage plus the target must make a Fort save DC 20, or be paralyzed for 1d6 rounds. As the tasers are designed for large creatures, targets of medium size that fail the Fort save are paralyzed for 50% longer. If the target also has a Constitution lower than 10, a failed save requires another Fort save at the same DC, failure means the target is now dying (at near death and unconscious, -1 hit points, and needs to stabilize, or continue to lose 1 hit point per round) due to massive shock and damage to their heart. The tasers have 20 charges before requiring 5 minutes to recharge 20 charges again.

Heavy Gravity Snare
Built into the right arm, this heavy gravity snare is used to hold animals. Targets hit must make a Reflex save DC 15 to avoid its effects. On a failed save the target is entangled for 2d6 rounds, until the gravity ring dissipates. An entangled creature can escape the gravity ring with a successful Escape Artist check DC 40, or break free with a successful Strength check DC 35.
 
Modified Class III Sensors
This modified version of the Class III sensors functions similar to the standard, except instead of scanning nonliving targets, it gains the same information on living targets, where applicable. So a successful Computer Use check DC 15 will grant information about size, locomotive capabilities, present direction or trajectory, approximate health (healthy being full or near full hit points, slightly wounded 75%, wounded 50%, heavily wounded 25% or less), basic composition on defensive or offensive capabilities (large claws, teeth, heavy rough skin, thick scales or bone plates, quills, acid glands, etc).


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Thanks, man.


----------



## kronos182

Quite welcome.
With the closure of the WOTC forums in the coming days, gotta find somewhere to put all my stuff. And I do enjoy contributing to this setting when I can.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK.... was saving stuff from the WOTC Forums (started late-pretty sure won't be able to get everything that I deem cool. If anybody here has some kind of "Wayback Machine"-style file for the whole thing, plz tell me), and I noticed that Raptorial/Rappy moved a lot of the stuff she wrote to this page:

http://corelinecampset.forum5.com

Which is now gone. Anybody here saved the stuff in it?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Gentlemen, Gravity Falls is part of the Core Timeline. Still banging up ideas for it-accepting some.

Pretty much Weirdmageddon didn't ended there.... just is not Bill running the show anymore.


----------



## kronos182

Here's something to help protect S.H.I.E.L.D. or other similar units. Will probably be posting more again soon since WOTC forum is dead.

S.H.I.E.L.D. Uniforms and Armour

The S.H.I.E.L.D organization has developed a lot of its own technology, weapons, gadgets, armour and uniforms.

Basic Jumpsuit
The basic SHIELD jumpsuit is the standard uniform for SHIELD agents. The SHIELD badge on the left shoulder is colour coded for department, rank badges are on the right shoulder. The bands around the arms are also colour coded for sub divisions within departments. They also serve as harness for connecting holsters and pouches for holding various equipment and tools. The belt around the waist is designed to easily attach holsters and pouches. 
The jumpsuit is made of a micro-kevlar weave that offers some protection against firearms and melee weapons, about the equivalent of a light undercover armour, only for the whole body, not counting the head, unless a helmet is worn. Lined with several molecular adhesion pads on the legs and arms for attaching holsters, pouches, tools and gadgets. The jumpsuit also has thermal regulating material which helps keep the wearer warmer or cooler in non-extreme environments.
As a piece of armour, the basic jumpsuit doesn't require any training, which makes it an excellent piece of basic protection to give civilian contractors or give out during disaster relief efforts.

SHIELD Jumpsuit (PL5)
Type: Light Armour
Equipment Bonus: +2
Nonprof. Bonus: +2
Str Bonus: 0
Nonprof Str Bonus: 0
Max Dex: +7
Armour Penalty: 0
Speed (30 ft): 30 ft
Weight: 2 lbs
Purchase DC: 13
Restriction: Res (=2)
Notes: Doesn't require armour feat to use properly. Grants +1 bonus to Fort saves against hot or cold environments.

Recon Impact Suit
This full body outfit is similar to the basic jumpsuit, but is lined with IR dampening and sensor scattering material. All badges can be covered with the same material while in the field to keep them from reflecting light or sensor signals. Comes with a holster for a sidearm over the chest from the shoulder plus a melee weapon holster on the waist. The micro-kevlar is replaced with a stronger material, but remains flexible. This suit is issued to recon, scout and undercover units. Normal clothing can be easily worn over this armour, but negates some of its stealth capabilities.

Recon Impact Suit
Type: Light Armour
Equipment Bonus: +3
Nonprof. Bonus: +1
Str Bonus: 0
Nonprof Str Bonus: 0
Max Dex: +6
Armour Penalty: -1
Speed (30 ft): 30 ft
Weight: 4 lbs
Purchase DC: 15
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Notes: Thermal, IR and Motion sensors suffer -4 to checks to detect the wearer. The non-reflective and dark colouring of the armour grants a +1 to Hide checks in low-light, shadowy or darker conditions.

S Armour
This is the standard SHIELD armoured uniform for infantry level soldiers expecting combat. Armoured torso, arms and legs protect the body from most weapons, a helmet protects the head. Comes with the same molecular pads and holster belts as the basic jumpsuit. Connectors for combat webbing or packs on the shoulders and waist for added carrying capacity. A torso bandoleer for holding grenades or specialty rounds. The suit contains an encrypted military radio, GPS, and micro computer on the wrist for mission updates, video communications, and maps. The helmet will include a camera for recording all events, which are stored on the micro computer, and can be transmitted live to a command centre.

S Armour (PL5)
Type: Medium Armour
Equipment Bonus: +4
Nonprof. Bonus: +2
Str Bonus: 0
Nonprof Str Bonus: 0
Max Dex: +4
Armour Penalty: -2
Speed (30 ft): 30
Weight: 10 lbs
Purchase DC: 19
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Notes: Has the following integrated equipment: encrypted military radio, GPS, satellite datalink, display glasses with HUD connected to micro computer, tinting glasses (+2 saves against flash bangs or other light based attacks), nanobeacon, card computer, display on arm. Hooks for easily attaching backpack or webbing. Power pack to power all the onboard systems for 2 days before requiring recharging. Can be recharged from universal power adaptor in 2 hours, torso bandoleer that can hold 5 grenades in quick access (quick action to grab the grenades) or 10 of shotgun size or 15 of up to .50 cal sized rounds.

S Tech Armour
Tech armour is higher tech armour SHIELD assigns to teams that engage in combat with augmented foes. Augmented foes includes combat robots, light to medium cyborgized foes, or creatures with artificially enhanced biologies, or creatures with natural abilities above peak human abilities. The basic armour is similar to the S Armour but has slightly heavier protection, plus has several equipment slots for different types of equipment or upgrades to be added for different mission profiles. 
Adding or changing a piece of equipment for the equipment slots takes Craft: Electrical and Craft: Mechanical checks of DC 18 and 10 minutes to apply for each piece.

S Tech Armour
Type: Medium
Equipment Bonus: +5
Nonprof. Bonus: +2
Str Bonus: 0
Nonprof Str Bonus: 0
Max Dex: +4
Armour Penalty: -2
Speed (30 ft): 30 ft
Weight: 15 lbs
Purchase DC: 21
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Notes: Encrypted military radio, GPS, satellite datalink, display glasses with HUD connected to micro computer, tinting glasses (+2 saves against flash bangs or other light based attacks), nanobeacon, card computer, display on arm. Hooks for easily attaching backpack or webbing. Power pack to power all the onboard systems for 2 days before requiring recharging. Can be recharged from universal power adaptor in 2 hours. Has universal mountings for standard jet packs.
2 Equipment Slots. 
GM Note: Can easily add any other armour gadget available, which generally only use one equipment slot, use best judgement for each gadget/equipment added from books or other sources. This does not count such gadgets as  environmental seal, improved defense, increased range of motion, segmented, etc, as they don't take armour slots

S Tech Armour Equipment
These items are developed for the S Tech Armour and its successor armours. Each piece takes up a number of slots, requires Craft: Electrical and Craft: Mechanical checks DC 18 and 10 minutes of work to add or remove. Some of the equipment is reversed engineered from technology recovered from various criminal or terrorist groups such as A.I.M., Hydra, the Sinister Six, etc. These items are SHIELD issued, and not available to other sources. However some Black Market knockoffs, or captured samples have been made available over time.

Shock Absorption
This piece of equipment adds shock absorbing material and a small energy field that dissipates damage from physical sources, such as melee weapons, unarmed combat, concussion energy and bullets. Grants DR 5 against kinetic energy attacks, including piercing, slashing, bludgeoning, crushing, ballistic, slams and concussion. Increases armour check penalty by -1, reduce max Dex bonus by 1.
Slots: 1
Weight: +9 lbs
PDC: 13
Res: Mil (+3)

Precision Strike
A scanner and combat program added to the suit's computer that aids the wearer in melee combat with visual overlays on the display glasses of where to strike. This is done with arrows or lines pointing to where to strike, and guide lines for direction of attacks. Melee attacks gain +2 to attack rolls, critical threat range increases by 1. For example, a club has a threat range of a roll of 20, but with Precision Strike now has 19-20.
Slots: 1
Weight: +3 lbs
PDC: 14
Res: Mil (+3)

Reflexive Flash
This device is basically a flash bang grenade in the form of powerful lights that flash every time the wearer is struck in melee combat, hopefully blinding or dazing the attacker. The wearer's display glasses are calibrated with the device to prevent the wearer from being blinded by the attached device. Any time the wearer is struck in combat, the Reflexive Flash emits a powerful flash of light, in visual, UV and IR. The attacker must make a Reflex save DC 14 or be Dazed.
Slots: 1
Weight: +2 lbs
PDC: 10
Res: Res (+2)

Optic-Camo
Predecessor to the Chameleonic surface armour gadget, using cameras and displays to change the colour of the armour to that of the surrounding environment. Grants the wearer +2 to Hide, while moving the user gains 10% miss chance due to blurring the outline of the wearer. Can be activated for 10 minutes with a 10 minute cool down.
Slots: 1
Weight: +6 lbs
PDC: 19
Res: Mil (+3)

Balanced
A series of gyros and balance systems give the wearer an enhanced sense of balance and enhanced load bearing capabilities. Grants +1 to Reflex saves, +2 to Balance checks, increase weight capacity by 10% (increase each load capacity by 10%), and when carrying medium load capacity the wearer is not considered encumbered until carrying a heavy load.
Slots: 1
Weight: +12 lbs
PDC: 13
Res: Lic (+1)

Ablative Armour
Armour plating that is designed to provide heavy armour and protection. These plates are designed to slowly disintegrate and ablate each layer. Grants +10 Defense which overrides the Tech Armour's normal +5 until the Ablative armour is depleted, DR 10, and 50 temporary Hit Points, armour check penalty -5, speed reduced by 10 feet, max Dex bonus +1. After each attack, the DR and bonus to Defense are reduced by 1. When the DR and Defense bonus are depleted, the Ablative armour only provides the HP bonus, if any remains. Once all of the HP is depleted, the Ablative armour is destroyed and falls from the wearer and the original armour's stats are used. The system uses up a slot, allowing for other systems to be installed, however the plating covers the entire armour and the other equipment added (not the standard comms and mini computer) are not usable until the Ablative Armour is removed. The system does have an emergency release which will shed the armour as a move equivalent action.
Slots: 1, but prevents use of any other equipment.
Weight: +30 lbs
PDC: 18
Res: Mil (+3)

Density Phase Array
This device emits a field that hugs the frame of the armour that alters the frequency of the armour and wearer's molecules for several effects, depending on the frequency used. It can be set to make the wearer intangible (incorporeal), allowing the wearer to walk through walls and attacks to pass right through them. With the aid of a small anti-gravity device, this prevents the wearer from fall through the ground unless they push down into the ground. The wearer has a 50% chance to ignore any attack from a corporeal source, except magical attacks have a 75% chance to strike the wearer. The wearer can move through solid objects as long as they have enough movement to move completely pass the object, not ending their turn within an object. Can look through an object (such as through a wall) provided the object is not more than 5 inches thick. Items made of pure lead slow the passage of an intangible wearer, requiring twice as much movement to go through (2 inches of lead counts as 4 inches for example). Items that absorb or reflect vibrations (vibranium, acoustium and similar materials) interferes with the density field and prevents the wearer from passing through. Weapons made of these items will hit an intangible wearer.
Lighten density allows the wearer to be lighter than normal, this will include the gear the wearer is wearing, decreasing their weight by 75%. This will add +10 ft to the user's movement, and a +6 circumstance bonus to Jump and Move Silently checks.
Increase density increases the user's density and increases weight of the user and gear by double (the user's carrying capacity isn't affected, as their muscles become dense enough to compensate. If the wearer was carrying a medium load, the increased density and weight is still considered a medium load). The wearer gains DR 4, and melee strikes gain +4 damage, but suffers -10 ft to speed.
The density array has its own power supply and maintain the field for a total time of 1 hour a day which can be divided up as many times for a short of period as the user wants, takes 2 hours to recharge. Activating and deactivating the field is a free action which can only be done on the user's turn.
Slots: 2
Weight: +15 lbs
PDC: 25
Res: Rare (+4)

Digital Decoy
This is a holographic system that projects an image around the wearer, or an image up to 50 feet from the wearer. The projector can project a 3D image up to large size object around the wear (out to 10 feet around the wearer), or up to 50 feet away. Alternatively, up to 3 medium sized objects can be projected 50 feet around the wearer. These images look quite real, however if touched, the touching object passes right through. They do emit an IR signature, but one-quarter of an object their size, and don't emit any sound. These images are quite useful for disguising the wearer and an ally standing next to the user as a pillar, or a wall. Projecting objects away from the user can be used to appear to have more allies than really exist. Anyone seeing the objects can make a Will save DC 15 if they suspect the images are fake. However they will need a reason to suspect the images are fake, such as 4 soldiers are running, but the sound of only one is heard (Listen DC 12 at more than 30 ft away), while a projection of a garbage dumpster against a building generally is of no concern.
The Digital Decoy has a separate power supply able operate for 3 hours a day, which can be broken up any way the user wants. To program an image takes 5 minutes (for simple projections of common objects such as a wall, dumpster, parked vehicle), 10 minutes for come complex items (soldier running) with a Computer Use check DC 18. Up to 100 images can be stored and easily activated as a full round action.
Slots: 2
Weight: +20 lbs
PDC: 25
Res: Mil (+4)

Bruiser
This set of equipment enhances the S Tech armour's melee capabilities against stronger than peak human opponents. Slightly heavier armour plating and padding is added for greater protection, the arms are fitted with heavy gauntlets that can change into various melee weapons, such as large bludgeons, slashing claws or piercing spikes. The heavier armour increases Defense +1, gains 20 temporary HP that is reduced first, +4 Strength, decreases max Dex bonus by 1, armour check penalty increases by -1, speed reduced by 5 ft. The gauntlets can change into one of three weapons: hammer dealing 2d8 bludgeoning, crit x2; set of three claws dealing 2d6 slashing, crit 19-20x2; and a spike dealing 3d4 piercing damage, crit 20x3. The weapons can also be energized with electricity, which can be set to stun or lethal levels. The stun is usually used with the hammer, with the target suffering 1d6 non-lethal electrical damage and make a Fort save DC 17 or be paralyzed for 1d6+2 rounds. Lethal setting adds 1d6+1 electrical damage to all attacks with the gauntlet weapons. Switching between different weapons or normal hands is a swift action that can be done once a round, turning on the energized system is a free action. There is enough power in the armour for 50 discharges of the energized weapons. A standard power pack can be used for another 50 discharges.
Slots: 2
Weight: +25 lbs
PDC: 25
Res: Mil (+3)

Speedster
This set enhances the armour's speed and reflexes allowing the wearer to take on low level speed enhanced targets, or chase light vehicles. The servos in the legs are enhanced so that once they are moving, they will increase speed quickly. Wheels on the side of the feet lower and lock to help increase speed in most terrain except rough. Danger avoidance systems are installed to help increase reflexes and avoid obstacles. The wearer gains +20 ft to speed, when running can move at x6 speed instead of normal x4, even if encumbered with a medium load. Additionally the wheels on the boots can lower and lock into place, allowing the wearer to move at a vehicle speed of 30. The wearer also gains +3 to Reflex saves.
Slots: 2
Weight: +20 lbs
PDC: 23
Res: Mil (+3)


----------



## kronos182

Hey marcoasalazarm, I was looking through your deviant art page.. and I was thinking of possibly stating some of the characters.. or do you have them stated already? Like Irene Vincent, Spider-Assassin; Irene Vincent, Black Widow; or if there's any you haven't stated up or want done.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Will need to get back to you on the "want done" part (need to think), but if you wanna stat any of them, man, by all means, please go ahead.

Hell, will be VERY grateful to you. As in "we're not worthy!" levels.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Will need to get back to you on the "want done" part (need to think), but if you wanna stat any of them, man, by all means, please go ahead.
> 
> Hell, will be VERY grateful to you. As in "we're not worthy!" levels.




I can attempt it, but will need more of the characters to have abilities filled out, and possible class/level suggestions. Like Irene Vincent, Spider-Assassin, has her spider abilities, and several skills, which can be calculated, and possibly some feats, but a suggested class(s) would be good.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Probably would be Quick/Tough with some Gunslinger (many Alternates of Rally would go for Gunslinger or Sniper from "Modern Player's Companion" because of their gun skills). With Spiders obviously some amount of Fast is expected because of their immense agility..


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Probably would be Quick/Tough with some Gunslinger (many Alternates of Rally would go for Gunslinger or Sniper from "Modern Player's Companion" because of their gun skills). With Spiders obviously some amount of Fast is expected because of their immense agility..




Well some of the agility can be just from the spider abilities.. I could create a generic template for spider enhanced people, which you can apply to any 'spider' character as a base, and then can be tweaked for any special versions.. like spiderman (peter parker) and spider girl (may parker) would both have the exact same template, while spider-woman (i forget her name off hand, but black hair, used to be an agent of either hydra or aim) had the basic spider abilities plus a few added ones such as her vemom blasts (ranged bio-electric/energy attack) and could fly. 
Later versions of spider-man (peter parker) would have "evolved" spider traits (further enhanced strength, organic web shooters, stingers, etc)...

I'm just listing off some of what i'm thinking of doing.. 

But a basic quick/tough and a little gun slighter for Irene Spider-Assassin sounds like a good base, just gotta find my copy of Modern Player's Companion, sounds like a good start for her.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK, sounds good.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well, with the upcoming release of "The Force Awakens", I guess we better make the call:

The GFFA and other Star Wars stuff running around the Core Timeline is based on the two original trilogies and all other Expanded Universe stuff-the Abrams stuff (heck, pretty much everything post-"Legends" announcement, including the new Marvel comics) I assume right now is/will be cool but THAT is the "minority" of the SW status quo on the Coreline.

So, you know... #LegendsNeverDie.

(Which is my first use of a has tag EVER, sorry).


----------



## kronos182

Here's the basic SHIELD flying car I posted on the WOTC forum awhile back, might as well post here. I'll probably create a thread at some point with all my other stuff at some point..

SHIELD Flying Car
These vehicles are assigned as the main transportation means for agents in the field. These vehicles are usually modeled on common sports versions of cars, but come with a variety of equipment that makes them anything but what they appear to be. Firstly the vehicles are armour plated to resist most hand weapons, a flight system, a few concealed weapons, electronic surveillance equipment, plus a variety of equipment for the agent to use while away from the vehicle.

S.H.I.E.L.D. Flying Car
Crew: 1
Passengers: 2
Cargo: 250 lbs
Init: -1
Maneuver: +2
Top Speed: 320 (32), 343 (34) flight
Defense: 8
Hardness: 9
Hit Points: 39
Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 50
Restriction: Mil +3
Accessories: Flight mode, Surveillance equipment, military radio, EMP generator, mouse trap, concealed machineguns x2, GPS, onboard computer, cameras, 100 foot with grappler tag launcher with winch (concealed), HUD, smoke dispenser, medicomp, fast-use medkit (5 use), voice activation, demolition kit, disguise kit, radio jammer, EMP shielded, medical dispenser, pressurized interior, 10 hour air supply
Notes: Concealed machine guns behind the headlights which slide out of the way, onboard computer and all systems are also voice activated, links to vehicle diagnostics, GPS, mapping, communications systems including data network, radio, and HUD. The onboard computer uses the medicomp to monitor the health of anyone inside and will notify of any injuries and notifies the occupants of what to do as it opens a compartment with the fast-use medkit and medical dispenser. The pressurized interior grants +4 save to occupants against airborne agents.
Surveillance systems include cell interception, parabolic mics, small cameras mounted around the vehicle, grants +2 Computer Use to all electronic surveillance activities (jam communications, intercept communications, hacking computer systems, etc). 
EMP Generator - functions like an EMP grenade, 20 foot radius around the vehicle, which is shielded against EMPs. 5 uses before requiring a 3 hour recharge.
Smoke Dispenser - Generates a cloud of smoke around the vehicle in a 30 foot radius. If the vehicle is moving a 60 foot long 10 foot wide trail of smoke is created instead.
Flight Mode - The vehicle is able to achieve flight, small deployable wings from the sides slide out, small thruster is exposed from the back. The vehicle has a flight ceiling of 50,000 feet, is pressurized, with 10 hour air supply, with a range of 700 miles before requiring a 2 hour cooldown and recharge.
Medical Dispenser - This carries various chemicals for treating the SHIELD agent, usually includes 6 doses of anti-toxin, sporekill, neutrad, plus a small canister of compressed oxygen with a mask that contains a 1 hour oxygen supply.
Mouse Trap - A miniature fusion torch that only has about 2 minutes worth of fuel in it.


WeaponDamageCritDamage TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazine7.62mm Machinegun 2(fire linked)3d1020Ballistic100 ftS,A200 rds link


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Nice one.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK, TFA has been seen, so little potential idea...

...First Order exists on the CLINE GFFA. Obviously factions like New Republic, Imperial Remnant and Sith Empire don't like those guys, and First Order don't like them back.

Comparatively speaking... First Order are the new kids on the block. Plenty cool new stuff but they still have not assimilated that even the Sith maps have a nice *"OUT THERE BE MONSTERS"* painted right where Outer Rim Area 51 is for a reason.


----------



## Lord Zack

marcoasalazarm said:


> Well, with the upcoming release of "The Force Awakens", I guess we better make the call:
> 
> The GFFA and other Star Wars stuff running around the Core Timeline is based on the two original trilogies and all other Expanded Universe stuff-the Abrams stuff (heck, pretty much everything post-"Legends" announcement, including the new Marvel comics) I assume right now is/will be cool but THAT is the "minority" of the SW status quo on the Coreline.
> 
> So, you know... #LegendsNeverDie.
> 
> (Which is my first use of a has tag EVER, sorry).




From what little I've read of the Force Awakens story it seems like it should be easy to say that the Resistance and First Order are doing their own thing that doesn't necessarily have to have a direct impact on most of the greater galaxy.

I'm thinking that the First Order might be allied with Tarkin's faction of the Empire. Thus the Galactic Alliance will likely not be eager to confront the First Order so that they don't end up fighting both of them.


----------



## kronos182

I haven't had a chance to fully try stating out Irene Vincent, Spider Assassin yet.. but here's a basic template for spider-enhanced/themed super heroes. I'll probably stat out a few other variants like Peter Parker's enhanced version with organic web spinners and the stingers.. and Spider-Woman's and others at some point.

Spider Totem

Whether through genetic engineering or freak accident, the recipient has powers similar to a spider. Increased strength, stamina, agility, speed and the ability to climb virtually any surface are the trademarks of any recipient of the Spider Totem template. Used to enhance spies or agents that require increased agility and the ability to move in ways, such as climbing walls, not expected.

Spider Totem Template
The recipient retains all their abilities and gain the following abilities.
Size: same as recipient
Hit Points: +20 HP
Speed: +10 ft land speed, climb 20 ft 
Special Attacks: 
Special Qualities: Airborne Toxin Intolerance, Enhanced Durability, Enhanced Healing, Enhanced Reflexes, Enhanced Senses, Enhanced Speed, Enhanced Stamina, Enhanced Strength, Extraordinary Agility, Prodigious Leap, Spider-Sense, Wall-Crawling
Abilities: +2 Str, +2 Con, +4 Dex
ECL: +3
PDC: 37
Requires 10 Fort saves DC 25 

Airborne Toxin Intolerance
Due to the modifications to recipient's biology to reflect that of spiders, this makes them more susceptible to airborne toxins, poisons and diseases, suffering a -4 penalty to Fort saves against airborne toxins, poisons and diseases. Pesticides, poisons that are designed to affect only insects, also affect the recipient, suffering -8 to Fort saves instead of the previous -4.

Enhanced Durability (Ex)
The recipient is tougher than normal, able to shrug off light wounds, gaining a weak form of damage reduction. Damage from unarmed strikes, even if they would deal lethal damage, falling and bludgeoning attacks are converted to nonlethal damage (see d20 Modern pg 141). The recipient's massive damage threshold is considered to be double normal (normally equal to Con score plus any bonuses from feats). GM Note: Against foes with super strength (other super strong or powered opponents) don't have their damage converted to nonlethal damage, but unarmed strikes will have their damage reduced by half. The recipient isn't killed until reaching -20 hit points instead of -10.

Enhanced Healing (Ex)
The recipient's healing ability is increased to greater than normal. The recipient heals at double rate when resting, healing 2 hit points per level per night of rest (8 hours). If recipient undergoes complete bed rest, they heal 4 times the normal amount, so 4 hit points per level.

Enhanced Reflexes (Ex)
The recipient's reflexes are heightened, granting +4 to Reflex saves.

Enhanced Senses (Ex)
The recipient's senses are heightened, granting +4 bonus to Listen, Spot, Search, gains the benefits of the Blind-Fight feat, plus has Blindsight 10 feet as long as the recipient only has 50% of their body covered by clothing.

Enhanced Speed (Ex)
The recipient moves faster, +10 ft to land speed, reflected above, plus the recipient runs at 8 times speed instead of normal 4 times (approximately 14 mph for average human).

Enhanced Stamina (Ex)
The recipient's biology is greatly enhanced, able to go longer and farther before tiring. The recipient can hold breathe 3 times longer than normal, able to run, force march or any other physical activity that would require a Fort save after performing for triple the time before needing to make a Fort save and gains a +4 to the Con or Fort save. Requires only 4 hours of rest to remove Fatigued condition, 30 minutes of rest to remove Exhausted condition. The recipient isn't considered disabled until -10 hit points, able to perform normally until reaching -10 hit points.

Enhanced Strength (Ex)
The recipient has enhanced strength, as reflected in ability bonuses, plus the recipient's carrying capacity is calculated as if the recipient had Strength +8 higher, not encumbered until reaches heavy load, unarmed strikes deal lethal damage without penalty. All of the recipient's melee attacks will deal + Strength Modifier x1.5, and when using the Power Attack feat, the bonus damage is doubled.

Extraordinary Agility (Ex)
The recipient has enhanced agility, gaining +4 to Balance, Jump, Move Silently and Tumble. When falling, treats falls as 20 feet less with a successful Tumble check.

Prodigious Leap (Ex)
The Spider Totem can ignore the 20 foot move requirement for making long and high jumps. If it does move 20 feet before attempting a jump, the distance jumped is doubled.

Spider-Sense (Ex)
The recipient has a sort of extra sense that helps evade danger. The recipient gains +2 to Initiative, as long as the recipient is awake and not immobile, the recipient can not be caught flat-footed. This also aids in the recipient's reflexes, see Enhanced Reflexes.

Wall-Crawling (Ex)
The recipient grows very fine hairs similar to those of a spider on their hands and feet, as well their body produces a subtle but powerful bio-electric field that increases attraction of the molecules in their skin, focused around their hands and feet, which grants the recipient the ability to climb any surface and climb along ceilings at a rate of 20 feet, also granting a +8 to climb checks. The recipient can carry up to their medium load while wall crawling before their ability to cling to surfaces fails due to the weight. This ability also grants +8 to resist being disarmed and overrun attempts.


Web Shooters
These devices were designed for the Spider Totem recipients to give them the ability to create webs and climbing lines for swinging about, increasing their mobility greatly. The shooters are bracers with a trigger plate on the palm, although some are designed with added gloves which require specific hand gestures for the different abilities. The web shooters can also fire a dense bundle of webbing which can be used as a ranged weapon. The webbing will dissolve after about 4 hours, however a chemical spray can be used to dissolved it faster, or fire. A different chemical spray can be used to harden the webbing so it doesn't dissolve and makes it permanent until destroyed. If fire is used to destroy the webbing, with or without the webbing, fire deals double damage to the webbing.
Web: The web shooter can fire a web that can entangle up to a large sized target with a successful ranged touch attack with a range of 100 ft, a range increment of 20 ft. The web has an Escape DC 26, Break DC 28 and 12 Hit Points. If more than web is used to entangle a target of up to large size, increase Escape and Break DCs by +1 per web up to a maximum of +5, and increase Hit Points by +3 per added web. If hardening agent added, the webbing gains +5 to Escape and Break DCs and Hit Points. The web can be used to strap items to a surface, able to support up to 500 lbs, plus 200 lbs per additional web to hold an object of up to large size. Alternatively, the wielder can use a web to cover an area, with each web covering a 10 foot by 10 foot area, with larger areas requiring additional webs fired, preferably with two shooters. Large web sheets require more time to make, and the first web must have at least two anchor points. Uses two charges per web.
Line: The wielder can fire a grapple type line that can be used to swing or climb up to 200 feet. Acts like a grappling gun. Alternatively, the wielder can use it to strike a target and pull it towards him/her, up to 500 lbs, +200 lbs per additional line added. Unwilling targets can make opposed Strength checks to not be dragged towards the wielder. Each line uses two charges.
Web Shot: This is a tightly bundled ball of webbing that can be used to strike opponents from a distance, but doesn't stick or entangle them. A ranged attack is required, deals 2d4 points of bludgeoning damage with a range increment of 60 feet out to 5 range increments. Each web shot uses one charge.
Blind Shot: This is similar to the web shot, only it doesn't deal damage and is used to cover a target's head or sensors, a successful ranged attack that deals 1 point of bludgeoning damage, plus the target must make a Reflex save DC 16 or be blinded until the webbing is removed. A successful Reflex save means the target turned their head enough to not have the webbing strikes their eyes. This works on targets up to large size. Other sensory organs or systems can be targeted, such as ears or mouth, making the target deaf or mute. Removing the webbing requires a Strength check DC 18 to rip off, or Break DC 20. Uses one charge.
Cocoon: The wielder can encase a creature of up to medium size completely in webbing, immobilizing it. The target must be caught flat footed, or entangled to easily cocoon the target. The web cocoon has an Escaped DC 35, Break DC 32 and 20 Hit points, rendering the target completely immobile. Uses three charges. Larger targets requires 2 additional charges per size increase, gains +5 hit points.
Weight: 2 lbs each
Payload: 30 charges.
PDC: 20

Web Cartridge
These cartridges are filled with a liquid that when exposed to air creates a web like material that can be used to create webs just like a spider. Each cartridge is about half an inch diameter and 2 inches long, weighing 8 oz. with 30 charges for a standard web shooter.
PDC: 12 for 5 cartridges.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Amazing Template.

May I post it on DevArt?


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Amazing Template.
> 
> May I post it on DevArt?




Anything I post on this thread you can share with any Coreline stuff you want, just put a credit to me, that's all I ask. I still gotta put up a thread with all my stuff from WotC forums.. I'll get on that over christmas if my nieces don't harass me all weekend


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Ok, cool, thanks.


----------



## kronos182

An evolved/bio-enhanced version of the Spider Totem based on Spider-Man during 'The Queen and Other arcs, later removed during One More Day (unless I'm wrong as I don't have any comics following Secret Invasion).

Evolved/Bio-Enhanced Spider Totem

Whether through genetic engineering or freak accident, the recipient has powers similar to a spider. This version can be an evolution or enhancement to the basic Spider Totem, further increasing strength, stamina, agility, speed and grants the recipient the ability to generate webs like a spider from spinnerets on the arms. The recipient also has retractable bone spikes in the wrists that can deliver a neurotoxin that can paralyze a target. 

Spider Totem Template
The recipient retains all their abilities and gain the following abilities.
Size: same as recipient
Hit Points: +25 HP
Speed: +15 ft land speed, climb 20 ft 
Special Attacks: Web Spinning, Stingers
Special Qualities: Airborne Toxin Intolerance, Enhanced Durability, Fast Healing, Extraordinary Reflexes, Enhanced Senses, Enhanced Speed, Enhanced Stamina, Extraordinary Strength, Extraordinary Agility, Prodigious Leap, Enhanced Spider-Sense, Wall-Crawling, Sticky Skin, Increased Appetite.
Abilities: +4 Str, +2 Con, +4 Dex
ECL: +5
PDC: 40
Requires 10 Fort saves DC 25 

Airborne Toxin Intolerance
Due to the modifications to recipient's biology to reflect that of spiders, this makes them more susceptible to airborne toxins, poisons and diseases, suffering a -4 penalty to Fort saves against airborne toxins, poisons and diseases. Pesticides, poisons that are designed to affect only insects, also affect the recipient, suffering -8 to Fort saves instead of the previous -4.

Enhanced Durability (Ex)
The recipient is tougher than normal, able to shrug off light wounds, gaining a weak form of damage reduction. Damage from unarmed strikes, even if they would deal lethal damage, falling and bludgeoning attacks are converted to nonlethal damage (see d20 Modern pg 141). The recipient's massive damage threshold is considered to be double normal (normally equal to Con score plus any bonuses from feats). GM Note: Against foes with super strength (other super strong or powered opponents) don't have their damage converted to nonlethal damage, but unarmed strikes will have their damage reduced by half. The recipient isn't killed until reaching -20 hit points instead of -10.

Fast Healing (Ex)
The recipient can heal 2 points of damage every round on their turn as long as he/she is awake. When unconscious, the recipient's healing is like the Spider Totem's enhanced healing, healing at double normal rate of 2 hit points per level per night of rest (8 hours). If recipient undergoes complete bed rest, they heal 4 times the normal amount, so 4 hit points per level, while unconscious.

Extraordinary Reflexes (Ex)
The recipient's reflexes are heightened, granting +6 to Reflex saves.

Enhanced Senses (Ex)
The recipient's senses are heightened, granting +5 bonus to Listen, Spot, Search, gains the benefits of the Blind-Fight feat, plus has Blindsight 20 feet as long as the recipient only has 50% of their body covered by clothing, or wearing very thin and porous cloth, such as nylon or similar material.

Enhanced Speed (Ex)
The recipient moves faster, +15 ft to land speed, reflected above, plus the recipient runs at 8 times speed instead of normal 4 times (approximately 14 mph for average human).

Enhanced Stamina (Ex)
The recipient's biology is greatly enhanced, able to go longer and farther before tiring. The recipient can hold breathe 3 times longer than normal, able to run, force march or any other physical activity that would require a Fort save after performing for triple the time before needing to make a Fort save and gains a +4 to the Con or Fort save. Requires only 4 hours of rest to remove Fatigued condition, 30 minutes of rest to remove Exhausted condition. The recipient isn't considered disabled until -10 hit points, able to perform normally until reaching -10 hit points.

Extraordinary Strength (Ex)
The recipient has enhanced strength, as reflected in ability bonuses, plus the recipient's carrying capacity is calculated as if the recipient had Strength +10 higher, not encumbered until reaches heavy load, unarmed strikes deal lethal damage without penalty. The recipient's unarmed strikes are 1d4+Str lethal damage instead of the normal 1d3 for medium sized creatures. (If larger, increase to next size die). All of the recipient's melee attacks will deal + Strength Modifier x2, and when using the Power Attack feat, the bonus damage is doubled.

Extraordinary Agility (Ex)
The recipient has enhanced agility, gaining +4 to Balance, Jump, Move Silently and Tumble. When falling, treats falls as 20 feet less with a successful Tumble check.

Prodigious Leap (Ex)
The Spider Totem can ignore the 20 foot move requirement for making long and high jumps. If it does move 20 feet before attempting a jump, the distance jumped is doubled.

Enhanced Spider-Sense (Ex)
The recipient has an enhanced extra sense that helps evade danger. The recipient gains +3 to Initiative, as long as the recipient is awake and not immobile, the recipient can not be caught flat-footed and never lose Dex modifier to Defense except when unconscious or completely immobile. This also aids in the recipient's reflexes, see Enhanced Reflexes.

Wall-Crawling (Ex)
The recipient grows very fine hairs similar to those of a spider on their hands and feet, as well their body produces a subtle but powerful bio-electric field that increases attraction of the molecules in their skin, focused around their hands and feet, which grants the recipient the ability to climb any surface and climb along ceilings at a rate of 20 feet, also granting a +8 to climb checks. The recipient can carry up to their medium load while wall crawling before their ability to cling to surfaces fails due to the weight. This ability also grants +8 to resist being disarmed and overrun attempts.

Web Spinning (Ex)
The recipient is able to create webs just like the technological web shooters, only generating the webs from their body, fired from a concealed spinneret node on each arm. The recipient can fire lines, webs, and fire a dense bundle of webbing which can be used as a ranged weapon. The webbing will dissolve after about 4 hours, however a chemical spray can be used to dissolved it faster, or fire. The recipient can add a chemical as fires the webbing that can be used to harden the webbing so it doesn't dissolve and makes it permanent until destroyed. If fire is used to destroy the webbing, with or without the webbing, fire deals double damage to the webbing.
Web: The recipient can fire a web that can entangle up to a large sized target with a successful ranged touch attack with a range of 100 ft, a range increment of 20 ft. The web has an Escape DC 26, Break DC 28 and 12 Hit Points. If more than web is used to entangle a target of up to large size, increase Escape and Break DCs by +1 per web up to a maximum of +5, and increase Hit Points by +3 per added web. If hardening agent added, the webbing gains +5 to Escape and Break DCs and Hit Points. The web can be used to strap items to a surface, able to support up to 500 lbs, plus 200 lbs per additional web to hold an object of up to large size. Alternatively, the wielder can use a web to cover an area, with each web covering a 10 foot by 10 foot area, with larger areas requiring additional webs fired, preferably with two shooters. Large web sheets require more time to make, and the first web must have at least two anchor points. Uses two charges per web.
Line: The recipient can fire a grapple type line that can be used to swing or climb up to 200 feet. Acts like a grappling gun. Alternatively, the recipient can use it to strike a target and pull it towards him/her, up to 500 lbs, +200 lbs per additional line added. Unwilling targets can make opposed Strength checks to not be dragged towards the wielder. Each line uses two charges.
Web Shot: This is a tightly bundled ball of webbing that can be used to strike opponents from a distance, but doesn't stick or entangle them. A ranged attack is required, deals 2d4 points of bludgeoning damage with a range increment of 60 feet out to 5 range increments. Each web shot uses one charge.
Blind Shot: This is similar to the web shot, only it doesn't deal damage and is used to cover a target's head or sensors, a successful ranged attack that deals 1 point of bludgeoning damage, plus the target must make a Reflex save DC 16 or be blinded until the webbing is removed. A successful Reflex save means the target turned their head enough to not have the webbing strikes their eyes. This works on targets up to large size. Other sensory organs or systems can be targeted, such as ears or mouth, making the target deaf or mute. Removing the webbing requires a Strength check DC 18 to rip off, or Break DC 20. Uses one charge.
Cocoon: The wielder can encase a creature of up to medium size completely in webbing, immobilizing it. The target must be caught flat footed, or entangled to easily cocoon the target. The web cocoon has an Escaped DC 35, Break DC 32 and 20 Hit points, rendering the target completely immobile. Uses three charges. Larger targets requires 2 additional charges per size increase, gains +5 hit points.
The recipient stores 30 charges of webbing in each arm, recharging 1 charge every 30 minutes. Heavy activity (combat, running, etc) doubles the recharge time.

Stingers (Ex)
The recipient has a 6 inch retractable bone stinger in each wrist that can deliver a paralyzing neurotoxin. Extending/retracting a stinger is a free action that can be done once per round. The stingers can deal 1d4 piercing damage on a successful melee attack, plus delivers a paralyzing neurotoxin, requiring a Fort save DC 12 + recipient's Con modifier. A failed save paralyzes the target for 1d6 + recipient's Con modifier rounds, and falls prone, dropping anything they are holding. A successful save stuns the target for 1 round (can not take any actions), then the recipient is dazed the next round. The recipient can use the neurotoxin 6 times + 1/2 Con modifier times per day.

Sticky Skin (Ex)
This is an ability derived from the recipient's wall crawling ability, allowing the recipient to carry anything by attaching it to their skin. The recipient can carry up to their heavy load, and it is able to fit on the area the recipient places it, and conscious. This can also be used to allow the recipient to press their back against a ceiling and cling to it while keeping their hands and feet free. This grants the recipient +8 to grapple checks to grapple a target, +6 to Strength checks to be moved from a surface the recipient is clinging to. However, this ability requires the recipient to have the body part that is to be used to stick to something to be at least 50% uncovered.

Increased Appetite (Ex)
The recipient's metabolism is increased, required to eat more food than normal. The recipient requires double the normal amount of food. If the recipient doesn't eat the necessary increased amount of food each day, the recipient will become exhausted after 2d4+ 1/2 Con modifier minutes of heavy activity (running, climbing, fighting, carrying medium load). The recipient will also begin to starve in half the time of a normal human.


----------



## Herobizkit

I just wanted to pop in and congratulate the OP for TEN YEARS of ongoing thread - the 10 year anniversary was actually Dec 27th.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Ten... years? Really, *ten*?

Holy crap.

Thanks!

(())

As for the Enhanced Spider-Totem Template... yeah, think it was removed after "One More Day" and Spidey was made more like his old self (example: experience and the like had made him go from lifting ten tons to around fifteen, post-The Other he could lift around twenty, removing the "Other" enhancements made him go back to ten-tonner).


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Ten... years? Really, *ten*?
> 
> Holy crap.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> (())
> 
> As for the Enhanced Spider-Totem Template... yeah, think it was removed after "One More Day" and Spidey was made more like his old self (example: experience and the like had made him go from lifting ten tons to around fifteen, post-The Other he could lift around twenty, removing the "Other" enhancements made him go back to ten-tonner).




Congrats on 10 years! Although I think might have been a little longer on the old WotC forums.. way back in the day... 

There's only two other types of Spider Totem I can find really.. not counting Madam Web.. Jessica Drew with bio-energy blasts and pheromones.. and Julia Carpenter would be a Psi-Spider as a number of her powers are psionic based. Not sure what to call the Jessica Drew version.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well, Jessica seemed to go in and out of having flight/gliding powers (the wings on the suit are always acknowledged to be of help, but went in and out of them being additional stabilizing or the whole thing).

Jess Drew version of Spider-Totem... Venom Spider?

There could also be an slightly altered template for the Miles Morales version of Spider-Totem (taser touch and camouflage capacity)... guess just change a couple of powers, make them a bit lower-power, and add those (what we could call that... Trapper Spider)?

And thanks.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Well, Jessica seemed to go in and out of having flight/gliding powers (the wings on the suit are always acknowledged to be of help, but went in and out of them being additional stabilizing or the whole thing).
> 
> Jess Drew version of Spider-Totem... Venom Spider?
> 
> There could also be an slightly altered template for the Miles Morales version of Spider-Totem (taser touch and camouflage capacity)... guess just change a couple of powers, make them a bit lower-power, and add those?




Venom Spider.. that could work. I've scaled back the Strength bonus, but still has the Enhanced Strength ability (so lethal damage, bonus to carrying capacity, and a few other things are a little less to counter the bio-electric blasts, and gotta stat the pheromones. 
Gotta look up Miles Morales now.


----------



## kronos182

Spider powers based on Jessica Drew Spider Woman. Not quite as potent as hers, but when compared to the other Spider Totems, it's versatile. I might add more pheromone powers at a later date, but these 3 should be fairly useful for the time being (at least the first 2). I didn't add the flight ability.

Venom Spider Totem
A modified version of the Spider Totem that isn't quite as physically stronger, but has a few other abilities including pheromone projection for influencing those around the recipient, and the ability to discharge bio-electric energy. Recipients of this version are often used as spies or infiltrators, using their pheromones to slip into restricted areas easier, or influence powerful targets to do their bidding.

Spider Totem Template
The recipient retains all their abilities and gain the following abilities.
Size: same as recipient
Hit Points: +10 HP
Speed: climb 20 ft 
Special Attacks:Bio-Energy Blast, Pheromones
Special Qualities: Airborne Toxin Intolerance, Enhanced Durability, Enhanced Healing, Enhanced Reflexes, Enhanced Senses, Enhanced Speed, Enhanced Stamina,Enhanced Strength, Extraordinary Agility, Prodigious Leap, Spider-Sense,Wall-Crawling
Abilities: +4 Dex
ECL: +4
PDC: 38
Requires 10 Fort saves DC 25 

Airborne Toxin Intolerance
Due to the modifications to recipient's biology to reflect that of spiders,this makes them more susceptible to airborne toxins, poisons and diseases,suffering a -4 penalty to Fort saves against airborne toxins, poisons and diseases. Pesticides, poisons that are designed to affect only insects, also affect the recipient, suffering -8 to Fort saves instead of the previous -4.

Enhanced Durability (Ex)
The recipient is tougher than normal, able to shrug off light wounds, gaining a weak form of damage reduction. Damage from unarmed strikes, even if they would deal lethal damage, falling and bludgeoning attacks are converted to nonlethal damage (see d20 Modern pg 141). The recipient's massive damage threshold is considered to be double normal (normally equal to Con score plus any bonuses from feats). GM Note: Against foes with super strength (other super strong or powered opponents) don't have their damage converted to nonlethal damage, but unarmed strikes will have their damage reduced by half. The recipient isn't killed until reaching -20 hit points instead of -10.

Enhanced Healing (Ex)
The recipient's healing ability is increased to greater than normal. The recipient heals at double rate when resting, healing 2 hit points per level per night of rest (8 hours). If recipient undergoes complete bed rest, they heal 4 times the normal amount, so 4 hit points per level.

Enhanced Reflexes(Ex)
The recipient's reflexes are heightened, granting +4 to Reflex saves.

Enhanced Senses(Ex)
The recipient's senses are heightened, granting +4 bonus to Listen, Spot,Search, gains the benefits of the Blind-Fight feat, plus has Blindsight 10 feet as long as the recipient only has 50% of their body covered by clothing.

Enhanced Speed (Ex)
The recipient moves faster, +10 ft to land speed, reflected above, plus the recipient runs at 8 times speed instead of normal 4 times (approximately 14 mph for average human).

Enhanced Stamina(Ex)
The recipient's biology is greatly enhanced, able to go longer and farther before tiring. The recipient can hold breathe 3 times longer than normal, able to run, force march or any other physical activity that would require a Fort save after performing for triple the time before needing to make a Fort save and gains a +4 to the Con or Fort save. Requires only 4 hours of rest to remove Fatigued condition, 30 minutes of rest to remove Exhausted condition. The recipient isn't considered disabled until -10 hit points, able to perform normally until reaching -10 hit points.

Enhanced Strength(Ex)
The recipient has enhanced strength, as reflected in ability bonuses, plus the recipient's carrying capacity is calculated as if the recipient had Strength +8 higher, not encumbered until reaches heavy load, unarmed strikes deal lethal damage without penalty. All of the recipient's melee attacks will deal +Strength Modifier x1.5, and when using the Power Attack feat, the bonus damage is doubled.

Extraordinary Agility (Ex)
The recipient has enhanced agility, gaining +4 to Balance, Jump, Move Silently and Tumble. When falling, treats falls as 20 feet less with a successful Tumble check.

Prodigious Leap (Ex)
The Spider Totem can ignore the 20 foot move requirement for making long and high jumps. If it does move 20 feet before attempting a jump, the distance jumped is doubled.

Spider-Sense(Ex)
The recipient has a sort of extra sense that helps evade danger. The recipient gains +2 to Initiative, as long as the recipient is awake and not immobile, the recipient can not be caught flat-footed. This also aids in the recipient's reflexes, see Enhanced Reflexes.

Wall-Crawling(Ex)
The recipient grows very fine hairs similar to those of a spider on their hands and feet, as well their body produces a subtle but powerful bio-electric field that increases attraction of the molecules in their skin, focused around their hands and feet, which grants the recipient the ability to climb any surface and climb along ceilings at a rate of 20 feet, also granting a +8 to climb checks.The recipient can carry up to their medium load while wall crawling before their ability to cling to surfaces fails due to the weight. This ability also grants +8 to resist being disarmed and overrun attempts.

Bio-Energy Blasts(Ex)
The recipient's body produces a large amount of bio-electrical energy, similar to an electric eel, and release it with a touch or a short distance. The recipient is able to vary the amount of energy to only stun a target, or increase the energy to very lethal levels. A stunning blast can be delivered with a melee touch or a ranged touch attack with a range increment of 30 feet out to a total of 150 feet, requiring the target to make a Fort save DC 13 + 1/2 recipient's Con modifier, or be paralyzed for 1d4+ 1/2 Con modifier rounds. A failed save by more than 5 point knocks the target unconscious. A successful save only stuns the target (d20 modern pg 140). A stun blast uses 1 charge.
A lethal blast deals 1d4+1 electrical damage per charge to a maximum of 5d4+5 electrical damage using 5 charges, delivered as part of a melee attack, or as a ranged touch attack with a range increment of 15 feet out to a total of 75 feet. The recipient can add the stunning blast ability for an additional charge, and raises the DC by 1/4 damage dealt.
The recipient has 30 charges available and recharges 1 charge per hour, double while resting. Heavy activity doubles the time to recharge.

Pheromones (Ex)
The recipient is able to release different pheromones to alter how those in close proximity to the recipient react to the recipient, with effects that range from being very friendly, lust after and do nearly anything for, or be terrified of the recipient. The recipient can affect anyone within 10 ft + 1ft/Con modifier sphere around them. The pheromones can be dissipated with a strong wind (30 mph or stronger), but will linger around the recipient for 3 + Con modifier rounds after activated. Using the pheromones is a free action.Pheromones can be used 5 + Con modifier times per day. If a target saves against the recipient's pheromones, that particular pheromone will not work on the same target for the next 24 hours. If the target fails the save by 5 or more, all further saves against the recipient's pheromones suffer a -5.
Fear - This is similar to fear spell (d20 modern pg 345), all targets within the area must make a Fort save DC 10 + recipient's Con and Cha modifiers or become panicked.Suffering -2 morale penalty to saves, and flee, 50% chance to drop whateve rholding, choosing random path to flee in, as long as the path gets away from immediate danger, and any other dangers it confronts. If cornered, a panicked creature cowers. A cowering creature loses its Dex bonus, can take no actions,and takes -2 penalty to Defense. If the recipient also makes a successful Intimidate check, add half the difference of the check vs the target's Will save to the Fort save of the target. The target(s) is panicked (or cowering)for 1d4 + 1/2 recipient's Con modifier rounds.
Charm - The recipient's pheromones make the targets more friendly towards the recipient. The targets must make a Fort save DC 10+ recipient's Con and Cha modifiers or see the recipient as a trusted friend and ally. If the recipient attacked the targets, they gain a +5 to their saves. This doesn't control the targets, but orders can be given with a successful opposed Charisma check to convince the targets, but with a +2 bonus. The charmed targets will not follow any orders that are suicidal or harmful. This is similar to the Psionic power Charm Person (d20 Modern pg 364). The charm pheromones lasts 1d4 + 1/2 Con modifier minutes, unless the recipient does something to anger the target. The recipient can continue to make Bluff and opposed Charisma checks to keep the targets somewhat friendly.
Aggressive - The recipient can release pheromones that can induce an aggressive response in the targets, who must make a Fort save DC 10 + recipient's Con and Cha modifiers,or attack the nearest available target that isn't the recipient. The targets gain a +1 bonus to attack and damage to all melee attacks. The recipient can attempt to focus the target's rage to a specific target with a successful opposed Charisma check with a +2 bonus.
Remove Fear - The recipient can release pheromones that have a calming affect,removing fear. The targets must make a Fort save DC 10+ recipient's Con and Cha modifiers, a successful save means the target is still panicked or cowering. A failed save completely removes the panicked or cower conditions.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

The Template looks pretty well so far.


----------



## kronos182

I posted this back on the WotC forum, it's a template based on the Hulk, but doesn't have all the advantages of the Hulk.

Hulk
Inspired by barbaric tribes and fictional characters that get stronger when they get angry or injured, Paragon set out to create an enhancement that would create a primal force of nature. Unfortunately, as they attempted to create a near indestructible creature as it got stronger lead to many problems, including bone calcification, heart failure, and where the muscle mass became so dense to aid in protection, the subject was unable to move. The other problem was once combat was over, the subject wouldn't revert to their normal, more manageable state.  
The final cure to their problems was reducing the enhancement's defensive qualities and focus more on offensive through enlarging the adrenal gland, tweaking the flight or flight response and altering the body's cellular division instructions. The end result is the subject is slightly stronger than before, but has more fat storage, but well distributed around the body. When the subject is injured or subjected to any form of harm, such as poison, or with some mental training can will themselves, the subject's enhanced flight or flight response and adrenal glands will trigger mass release of adrenaline and cause the body to transform the stored fat into muscle, greatly increasing the strength of the user. Each time the subject is injured, they get stronger, and stronger. Unfortunately, Paragon couldn't increase the subject's healing abilities at the same time as they cancel out the trigger for the enhanced strength, in fact the subject's natural healing is slowed. Caution is advised that the subject have some kind of healing on hand if prolonged combat is excepted.

Hulk Template
The recipient retains all their abilities and gain the following abilities.
Size: Medium
Hit Points: +30 HP
Special Attacks: Slam, thunder clap
Special Qualities: Hulk up, enlarged form, reduced healing, enormous appetite, enhanced power attack
Abilities: +2 Con
ECL: +3
PDC: 38
Requires 10 Fort saves DC 26 

Hulk Up
Upon taking any damage, even as little as 1 point, physically or to any ability, such as from a poison or toxin, the recipient's flight or flight and adrenal glands go into overdrive, causing the stored fat to be converted to muscle. From each source of damage in a round (autofire attacks or double taps are considered one source), the recipient will gain a +4 bonus to Strength and Constitution plus increased hit points from increased Con, suffer a -2 penalty to Will and Defense, and gain 20 pound in weight. These bonuses and penalties last new Con modifier +2 rounds, after which the user will be exhausted and lose all bonuses, but still retain the penalties until rested. Each time the user is injured after the initial hulk up, the duration is extended by 1 round and they gain the same bonuses and penalties ontop of what they already have, although the recipient's Defense can never go below 10. 
For example, if in round 1 the recipient is hit from one source, they gain +4 Str and +4 Con, -2 Will and -2 Def and 20 lb. In round 2 the recipient is hit from two sources, thus gaining an addition +8 Str, +8 Con, -4 Will, -4 Def and 40 lb for a total of +12 Str, +12 Con, -6 Will, -6 Def and 60 lb. 
If the recipient has been 'hulked up' for more than 6 rounds, when the hulk up ends, the recipient must make a Will save DC 15 or fall unconscious for 1d6 minutes +1 minute for every round past 6 rounds.

Enlarged Form
When the recipient hulks up upon injury, the added muscle mass increases their size. The user is considered large when it is advantageous, such as for grapples, trips and carrying capacity. However, if the recipient hulks up four times, gaining 80 lb in weight, they become large sized, and would be considered huge sized for grapples and trips, etc. If the recipient hulks up a further 8 times, for a total of 12 times, they become huge sized, and considered gargantuan.

Reduced Healing
The recipient heals half as much as normal when resting, healing only half their level in hit points for a night of rest. Abilities, chemicals or devices that heal hit points or grant fast healing, heal half as much with half the duration.

Enormous Appetite
The recipient needs to eat twice as much as normal to fill the fat stores to use their hulk up ability. After using their hulk up ability, they need to eat a day's worth of food as it uses up a huge amount of energy. The recipient also suffers from starvation in half the time as a normal person would. So if a normal person would start to starve in 3 days, the recipient will start to starve in 1.5 days.

Enhanced Power Attack
Whenever the recipient uses the Power Attack feat, they gain double the bonus to damage. Still can not subtract more than the recipient's base attack bonus.

Special Attacks
All of the special attacks the recipient receives from this template are only available after the recipient hulks up.

Slam
The recipient gains a slam attack based on their enlarged form size: Large 1d8, Huge 2d6, Gargantuan 2d8, Colossal 4d6.

Thunder Clap
After the recipient hulks up, they may make a thunder clap by slapping their hands together using their incredible strength to release a concussive force of air. The concussive force is released in a (number of hulk ups) x 5 feet radius that deals 4d6 points of concussive nonlethal damage. Also, objects must make an opposed Str check or be thrown back (number of hulk ups) x 5 feet, taking any damage if they strike anything (1d6 per 10 feet travelled), and knocked prone. A successful save means the target is only pushed back half the range, but not knocked prone.


Hulk Bracer
Paragon Corp designed a bracer that fits around the recipient of the Hulk enhancement, with expanding clasps so that it remains on the recipient's arm even as they increase in size. A series of buttons on the side activate any of its features. The first button activates a sharp needle that is designed to puncture the skin, causing a bit more damage than a normal syringe would, dealing 1 point of damage. This is used to trigger recipient's hulk up ability. The other buttons activate one of the three injectors for injecting chemicals into the user's bloodstream. Each injector can hold 2 doses of the same chemical, but all three injectors can be the same or all different chemicals. Hulk bracers usually come equipped with prolong (Future Tech pg 16), biocort (d20 Future pg 74) or rejuve (Future Tech pg 16) although both of these are very similar, and only bring the recipient's healing back to normal levels for a short period, and prolong (Future Tech pg 16). Other chemicals can be substituted or used. Many users will use two hulk bracers and load the second one with antitoxins and antibiotics and other chemicals such as energize, withstand or plastiflesh if available.
Weight: 2 lb
PDC: 21


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Really like this one Template.

Mind if I try to think of a second backstory? Guess would be something like people trying to replicate the "Gamma Mutant" package, with some effectiveness.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Really like this one Template.
> 
> Mind if I try to think of a second backstory? Guess would be something like people trying to replicate the "Gamma Mutant" package, with some effectiveness.




Sure, if you want to make new fluff for it go ahead, just give credit for the stats and the like.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK, cool.


----------



## kronos182

If any one has any requests for stuff they want stated out, I'm open for requests. Also if you see anything on my d20 thread you want to use for the setting, just let me know.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK, cool. Thanks for mentioning that man.


----------



## Lord Zack

I came up with this adventure idea when playing Star Trek Online. More specifically while doing the Beytan System Patrol. It might serve as an opportunity to introduce players to interstellar adventures. The name "Five for Beytan V" is a reference to an old Marvel Star Wars comic.

Five for Beytan V

Beytan V is a Federation mining world, not far from the Solar System. Unfortunately with the state of interstellar affairs on Coreline many worlds, security is at a premium. Beytan V was considered vulnerable at the best of times and now with recent conflicts Starfleet is spread thin. Beytan V has been threatened by Orion pirates, which are secretly backed by the Zann Consortium who are seeking to increase their influence in the Vulcan by taking control of the worlds's mineral resources. So the foreman, Brian Vanderberg, has sought out independent security to help protect the colony. Unfortunately the pirates, with weapons imported from the GFFA prove to be difficult to fend off.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK, counds cool.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

All right, fellas, I seriously need help with this one.

It's a question that is simple and yet is complicated, and it goes like this:

So we have all of this Fiction sci-fi technology, and the Federation and the like. Lots of space exploration stuff.

...so what happens to NASA?


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> All right, fellas, I seriously need help with this one.
> 
> It's a question that is simple and yet is complicated, and it goes like this:
> 
> So we have all of this Fiction sci-fi technology, and the Federation and the like. Lots of space exploration stuff.
> 
> ...so what happens to NASA?




Probably either gets absorbed by the Federation, or another similar type group.. OR.. whoever is in charge of the majority of the US is funding them, and NASA is still doing space exploration enhanced with tech traded/bought from other sources/allies, but also has a division that is acquiring alien technology and studying it, and applying it to everyday use or military (like SG-1).. either through black ops or less friendly means/discoveries and trade


----------



## Lord Zack

I think it would be most interesting if NASA continued to exist. They no doubt would cooperate with Stargate Command. I imagine that one of NASA's first goals would be to obtain some kind of FTL. Then they could get assistance from Starfleet (I'm assuming that the Prime Directive would consider any FTL tech to be equivalent to warp drive). I imagine they would cooperate with Starfleet, but not be subsumed by them. They might even get a few old Starfleet vessels (with Air Force/Stargate personnel for security), particularly the Oberth-class that is sometimes used by civilians as well. Depending on the relation between Neo-America and it's terrestrial counterpart I'm pretty sure that they would be very interested in supporting NASA. Player characters with access to space ships could actually be hired to work for NASA.


----------



## Lord Zack

Been looking up some stuff regarding nearby stars and found something interesting. Apparently Babylon 5 and Reach, from Halo, are both in the Epsilon Eridani system. Wikipedia has a page about Epilson Eridani in fiction: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Epsilon_Eridani_in_fiction


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK, that's interesting.

Earlier I wrote about B4 and B5 being on the Solar System (think they are together on one of the LaGrange Points). Not to say that B5 wouldn't probably also be on Epsilon Eridani, but still...

...well, B4 and B5 are used as a type of "trading post", so the one on Sol could have some modifications that make it different from the (maybe closer to canon or maybe not-maybe something like adding Minbari tech to the structure or whatever) one on Epsilon.


----------



## Lord Zack

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1xZLo2BwL8a-DGNGt4SF6wuodOsbd-qHmHrC9JuE5_Gc/edit?usp=sharing

I've been working on my thoughts on various locations in the solar system (beyond Earth, of course).


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1xZLo2BwL8a-DGNGt4SF6wuodOsbd-qHmHrC9JuE5_Gc/edit?usp=sharing
> 
> I've been working on my thoughts on various locations in the solar system (beyond Earth, of course).




For Counter Earths, has there been much info on them in the setting yet? If not.. maybe they are in the same orbit as Earth prime (main core line Earth) just in different positions along the orbital path. Or maybe they are slightly out of phase and can only be accessed via special ransportation rings/pads on each Earth, orbit or the moon, or accessed via specific flight path at one of the Lagange points not occupied by a station (or the station functions as a transportation ring/platform. Plus there's magic and transdimensional science or super powers.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Still haven't thought much about Counter-Earths (need to change that). I was thinking of other stuff for the setting like Mars having some parts of it that are not terraformed and some little in-jokes here and there (Aicadia Planitia is nick-named locally the "Watney Plains", for example. Groups like NASA make expeditions there for extreme-environment training).


----------



## Lord Zack

kronos182 said:


> If any one has any requests for stuff they want stated out, I'm open for requests. Also if you see anything on my d20 thread you want to use for the setting, just let me know.




Would you mind trying to stat out some Gundam-related stuff? I'm particularly interested in the RX-78-2 Gundam, the RGM-79 GM and the MS-06 Zaku.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> Would you mind trying to stat out some Gundam-related stuff? I'm particularly interested in the RX-78-2 Gundam, the RGM-79 GM and the MS-06 Zaku.




I could attempt it.. would need to find info on the Gundam stuff again.. also I think there was some Gundam stuff posted in Coreline before.. if someone (marco??) can send me what info there is, can i get to work on it faster


----------



## Lord Zack

http://gundam.wikia.com/wiki/RX-78-2_Gundam
http://gundam.wikia.com/wiki/RGM-79_GM
http://gundam.wikia.com/wiki/MS-06F_Zaku_II

Those are the Gundam wiki pages for the mechs I mentioned.

There is also this: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...ESM-Setting)&p=2931252&viewfull=1#post2931252

Keep in mind that the Gundarium, aka Luna Titanium used by the RX-78 is not the same as Gundanium. It's not nearly as protective, since Gundanium is supposed to be nearly indestructible.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> http://gundam.wikia.com/wiki/RX-78-2_Gundam
> http://gundam.wikia.com/wiki/RGM-79_GM
> http://gundam.wikia.com/wiki/MS-06F_Zaku_II
> 
> Those are the Gundam wiki pages for the mechs I mentioned.
> 
> There is also this: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...ESM-Setting)&p=2931252&viewfull=1#post2931252
> 
> Keep in mind that the Gundarium, aka Luna Titanium used by the RX-78 is not the same as Gundanium. It's not nearly as protective, since Gundanium is supposed to be nearly indestructible.




Hmm... looking at the Gundamium that's already posted, and what it's supposed to be able to do.. the stats for it already posted doesn't make it really THAT super impressive.. only 10 points of hardness better than anything in d20 Future or d20 Future Tech.. I think a recon of Gundamium might be needed.. as Gundarium/luna titanium is supposed to have some pretty impressive damage resistance, at least to ballistic/physical attacks.. i'm still thinking things over.. and maybe talk with marco about it a bit..


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Ok, I'm listening.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Ok, I'm listening.




Ok.. so while reading through the wikia about Gundamium, which is really damn strong.. HOWEVER it's only resistant to beam weapons.. so I was thinking.. we drop the Hardness to 30 or 35 (making it on par with or just slightly above megatanium ((d20 future pg 155)) or cerametal ((d20 future tech pg 70)) both at 30 hardness), but against kinetic attacks (missiles, ballistic, slashing, bludgeoning, crush, piercing) it would have hardness 45 or 50. This would definitely make ballistic weapons almost useless, little damage and usually only on crits. Also immune to acid damage. Plus reduce damage from re-entry (from space) by say 75%, and ion resistance 10.. Increase PDC to +9 or 10. Repair checks increased by at least 25% (hard to work with, time consuming to make gundadium, and expensive).

As for using it for armour.. it's also apparently undetectable by radar.. so we can leave it's armour bonus as is..maybe lower the armour check penalty to only -7.. up the PDC to 18 or 20 + one-half mech price. And add -10 to Computer Use checks to use sensors to find an equipped mech, ion resistance 10. Repair checks have PDC and time increased by at least 25% (hard to work with, time consuming to make the armour, and expensive).

Now.. as a BONUS for having a mech equipped with BOTH Gundamium superstructure and armour give it a -15 to Computer Use checks to use sensors to detect the mech, plus since the material is also non conductive, give it Ion resistance 20 (instead of using one of the resistances since they don't really stack in RAW) (see subduer ion cannon d20 future tech pg 74) and vs EMP weapons umm.. off hand can't remember how that works so +5 to +10 to saves or double any percentages in its favour.

For a quick comparison to Luna Titanium.. as superstructure we can give it a base hardness of say.. 20 and vs ballistic 40 or 45. PDC modifier +7.

For armour.. say +8 or +9, not super high, but still good. speed penalty none as light weight, armour check penalty will only be like.. -5 (nice and light reflected in this), and PDC of say 13 + one-half mech base cost.

This is off the top of my head and looking at a few numbers. What you think?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

(Created by kronos182)




CORELINE EQUIPMENT SHEET:

ITEM: THE SENTINEL SPHERES.

((()))

The Sentinel Spheres are the signature weapons and mechanical minions of the entity known as "The Tall Man", from the "Phantasm" sci-fi/horror movie series and respective dimensions. Encounters with The Tall Man occurred during the 23 Hours and many times afterwards, some ending well and some ending... badly.

Even so, many of the Sentinel Spheres have been destroyed in battle and no lack of people have picked up these remains and tried to dig into the secrets of the Tall Man's gadgetry. A clear example of so-called "Clarketech", there are still some details of this gadgetry that remain a mystery -and there some details that, needs be said, are a clear representation of the Spheres' origins as devices for the horror film industry.

People have not been lacking in inventiveness, though, and after finding a way to replace some of these issues, replicas of the Sentinel Sphere (although slightly less versatile than The Tall Man's) are now available to the public, with a large number of additional functions and looks, with a large number of them bought by aficionados.

The statistics below are of an archetypical basic "Sentinel Sphere", namely the McGrady/Slavicsek SS-1 (or "Scrimm"-Class) Sentinel Drone, developed by McGrady/Slavicsek, Inc. of Renton, Washington.

((()))

Able to float about silently and quite quickly, making them difficult to track. Armed with several blades, drills and a laser, making each sphere deadly, even more-so when used in swarms. They are fitted with a fairly simple AI, and come with a remote control system for setting target parameters. They can be upgraded with a psionic transceiver for nearly uninterrupted communications with the controller.
The Sentinels have a flight ceiling of 200 feet. The onboard laser can recharge 1 spent shot every 5 minutes of not using the laser.

Sentinel Sphere
CR: 1
Size: Tiny
Hit Points: 7 (1/4d10 +5)
Init: +2
Speed: 40 Fly (good)
Defense: 21 (+5 armour +4 dex +2 size) +1 Dodge
Hardness: 
BAB/Grp: 0/+2
Attack: +2 melee Blade (1d4 piercing), or +2 melee spinning blades (2d4 slashing, 19-20x2), or +6 ranged laser (2d8 fire, 40 ft, 50 box)
FS/Reach: 2 1/2 ft/ 0 ft
Special Attacks: Imbed, Drill, Buzzing Drone
Special Qualities: Darkvision 60 ft, robot traits, 
Saves: Fort +0, Reflex +4, Will +0
Abilities: Str 11, Dex 18, Con , Int , Wis 10, Cha 
Skills: Hide +8 (size), Listen +4, Move Silently +8, Search +4, Spot +4
Feats: Flyby Attack, Point Blank Shot, Dodge, Precise Shot

Frame: Armature
Locomotion: Graviton Lens
Manipulators: None
Armour: Alumisteel
Superstructure: 
Sensors: Class III
Skill Software: Listen +4, Move Silently +4, Search +4, Spot +4
Feat Software: Flyby Attack, Point Blank Shot, Dodge, Precise Shot
Accessories: Targeting System, Strength Upgrade, Weapon mounts x3, blade, laser, spinning blades, Feat Net, Skill Net, Dex Upgrade, AV Recorder, AV Transceiver, Psionic Uplink
PDC: 21

Targeting System: Based on mech based targeting systems to aid the robot in its attacks. Grants +2 to attack rolls.

Imbed - If the Sentinel Sphere takes a full action to charge a target with its blade and succeeds to hit, it imbeds the blade into the target and initiates a grapple for free, using it's Dex modifier instead of Str, and ignores the -8 penalty for its tiny size. If it wins the grapple check, it is imbedded and any action the imbedded target takes while imbedded suffers 1d4 points of damage.

Drill - Once the Sentinel Sphere is grappling a target, it can use its spinning blades to drill into the target, it automatically deals 2d4 points of slashing damage every round until it is not grappled, or the target is destroyed. While the Sentinel is drilling, the target suffers a cumulative -1 penalty to attack, Defense and skill checks. The target also suffers an additional cumulative 1 point of wounding each round the Sentinel drills. Each round the Sentinel drills, also increases its bonus to oppose a grapple check increases by +1 as it digs deeper into the target.

Buzzing Drone - As a free action, the Sentinel Sphere can spin its spinning blades in a manner that emits an eerie, and haunting buzzing sound that can unsettle most creatures. This buzzing is both audio and subsonic, resonating with many materials, making it difficult to track. The Sentinel uses this to great effect, especially within halls and tunnels. All creatures within 60 feet of the Sentinel Sphere must make a Will save DC 16 or be Shakened for 1d4 rounds. 

(((())))

NEW GEAR:

Controller
This device is essentially a touch screen tablet that has a 5 mile range direct wireless link to up to 10 Sentinel Spheres. It can display what a Sentinel Sphere sees through its sensors, up to two can be viewed at once. A simple interface allows the user to designate targets or friendlies the Sentinels view or via uploaded by memory card or picture taken with the controller's onboard camera. If the Sentinels encounter a situation not programmed, a query is transmitted, if no answer given within a few minutes, the Sentinel will ignore the situation unless it is threatened, then will defend itself.
Weight: 2 lbs
PDC 16

Psionic Uplink
This device is designed to look like a set of headphones that wrap around the back of the head. They only work with someone who has psionic powers, tapping into those powers to allow a form of telepathic link to the Sentinels that allows instantaneous and hands free communications between the controller and the Sentinels over a range of 10 miles, but only 5 Sentinels can be controlled this way. If the Sentinels are kept within 50 feet of the controller, the controller gains a +1 to Initiative, Spot, Search and Reflex save as the Sentinels give the controller greater awareness of their surroundings. 
Weight: 1 lb
PDC 18


----------



## Lord Zack

I should note that I myself made stats for the Zaku, but for Mutants and Masterminds not d20 Modern. They can be found here: http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...ESM-Setting)&p=6153906&viewfull=1#post6153906


----------



## marcoasalazarm

On the subject of the stats for Gundanium mecha: sounds good to me, actually. Absurdly expensive, pretty damn lethal, hard to kill.

Unless you have some weird tactics and/or weapons... wonder what would happen if a Gundam was hit with a Tachyon (or Quantum) Torpedo...?


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> On the subject of the stats for Gundanium mecha: sounds good to me, actually. Absurdly expensive, pretty damn lethal, hard to kill.
> 
> Unless you have some weird tactics and/or weapons... wonder what would happen if a Gundam was hit with a Tachyon (or Quantum) Torpedo...?




Well with a tachyon  weapon being more energy.. it'd use the base hardness i said.. oooh.. maybe we can add some bonus HP to the mech for the superstructure and the armour.. and slightly more bonus hp for having both? hm.. that might be a bit much.. but they are supposed to be damn tough. but we are trying to make them accessible by the rules..


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Yeah, that is the part that is delicate: ok, sure, a Gundam is supposed to be some kind of super-killing machine (especially if handled by a top-notch pilot), but there's other types of Fiction out there that would probably wipe the floor with one of those, or at least has a better fighting chance than the average.

Although the extra hit points do sound good.


----------



## Lord Zack

Of course, not all Gundams are remotely the same. The RX-78 isn't even the equivalent of many mass-production units, heck the Gelgoog has similar performance and that was developed during the One Year War. It's closer to say that Gundams tend to be better than most contemporary units.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> Of course, not all Gundams are remotely the same. The RX-78 isn't even the equivalent of many mass-production units, heck the Gelgoog has similar performance and that was developed during the One Year War. It's closer to say that Gundams tend to be better than most contemporary units.




the RX-78 would have higher stats and equipment.. although they would have some limitations.. like the beam weapon would have limited shots.. the massed produced versions.. the GMs.. would have beam weapons that have shorter range and damage, but more shots (as the wikia says something like that if I remember correctly).


----------



## Lord Zack

I was talking about newer mass production units than the original GM. Obviously the GM is inferior to the Gundam, but the same cannot necessarily be said of later mass-production units. Though it should be noted that the GM was compatible with the Gundam's beam rifle, it's just that it was too expensive to mass produce at that point, hence the substitution of the beam spray gun, or even machine guns especially early on. Later on, though true beam rifles were mass produced.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK, sounds good.


----------



## Lord Zack

I have been giving some thoughts to introducing a faction- the Shadow Mirrors from Super Robot Wars. A renegade faction of the Earth Federation Army, from an alternate version of the Super Robot Wars universe that appears in the games they feature in, the Shadow Mirrors believe that peace leads to corruption and stagnancy, while war brings out the best in humanity. While they were originally led by Vindel Mauser, on Coreline he has ceded leadership of the organization to an alternate of Big Boss from the Metal Gear series. They are allied with the faction of the Divine Crusaders led by Adler Koch out of the Earth Cradle in Africa and also serve as a mercenary group working for various organizations as well as arms merchants, though usually these actions are secretly in service to their overall goal of spreading war. They have a remarkable capability for reverse engineering various mobile weapons and as such have a wide variety of them, as well as their own unique units. They will often ally with another faction for the express purpose of gaining access to their technology. In this way they are similar to the alien Inspectors faction, whom they have worked with in the past, the Inspectors also wanting to ferment conflict in the Earth Sphere but for different reasons. They have similar values to Gym Ghingham of the Ghingham Faction of the Moon Race, but his instability prevents a full alliance. They might have a replica of the Gundam GP02 "Physalis" which is somewhat similar to a tactical version of the Metal Gear, able to deliver nuclear weapons from short range and survive it's own attacks. In addition to regular soldiers they also have W series androids.

I found a site that might be helpful in stating out mobile suits: http://www.ultimatemark.com/gundam/ particularly the third column.


----------



## kronos182

Ok.. so here's my revision for Gundanium Alloy superstructure and armour and Luna Titanium.

Gundanium Alloy Superstructure (PL8-9)
A unique compound which can only be produced in the zero-gravity conditions of space. In addition to its incredible strength--several times the strength and heat-resistance of titanium, Gundanium alloy is electrically non-conductive and cannot be detected by radar, is highly heat-resistant and virtually immune to corrosion. However, this material is expensive and difficult to manufacture, making it unfeasible for mass production. The material makes the mecha difficult to detect at long range with conventional radar and MAD sensors. Opposing units trying to detect a mecha with gundanium alloy superstructure take a -5 penalty on their computer use checks if they are using Class I, II or III sensor suites. Class IV and higher are unaffected, gains Ion Resistance (see d20 Future Tech) 10, +50 Hit points, but repair checks, cost and time increases by 50%.
Hardness: 35, 50 vs kinetic attacks (ballistic, slashing, piercing, bludgeoning, concussion, etc).
Speed Bonus: +0 ft
Base Purchase Modifier: +10

Gundanium Alloy Armour (PL8-9)
Gundanium alloy can also be used as armour for a mech, making it very resistant to damage. If a mech also has a gundanium alloy superstructure, it is even more resistant and difficult to track. Inherent stealth properties of gundanium give opposing units trying to detect the mech take a -5 penalty on their Computer Use checks if they are using a Class I to III sensor suites, higher suites are not affected. Mech is immune to acid damage, damage from planetary re-entry is reduced by 75%, gains ion resistance 10, gains +50 Hit Points, Repair checks, cost and time increases by 50%.
Equipment Bonus: +14
Armour Penalty: -7
Speed Penalty: -5 ft
Purchase DC: 19 +1/2 the mecha's base purchase DC.

Special Bonus for having both Gundanium Superstructure and Armour
Having a mech built using both gundanium alloy in the superstructure and armour makes it an extremely durable, and expensive. Such a mech imposes a -15 to Computer Use checks to opposing units trying to detect the mech (overrides the -5 for either armour or superstructure), has Ion Resistance 20 (overrides the 10 for armour or superstructures), gains an additional +20 Hit Points.


Luna TitaniumSuperstructure (PL6-7)
Luna Titanium wasdeveloped as a new light weight but durable alternative to titanium or steelfor the construction of mechs. Although proven to be quite effective inresisting physical damage, and being light weight, it is expensive anddifficult to work with. Repair checks, cost and time increase by 25%
Hardness: 20, 40 vskinetic attacks (ballistic, slashing, piercing, bludgeoning, concussion,etc).
Speed Bonus: +0 ft
Base Purchase Modifier: +7

Luna Titanium Armour(PL6-7)
Luna titanium can also be used as armour for a mech, making it very resistantto damage, and is very light. Repair checks and time increases by50%.
Equipment Bonus: +8
Armour Penalty: -5
Speed Penalty: +5 ft
Purchase DC: 13 +1/2 the mecha's base purchase DC.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Awesome.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Awesome.




Thanks. I'll work on a few gundams/zakus in the near future. Life is handing me some nice screw balls recently. I probably won't be making too many gundam specific weapons, using some RAW or other mech weapons I've already created (I don't feel like trying to figure out 90mm or 105mm machine guns as those from what I've seen in the few episodes I've watched don't quite compare to comparable tank rounds) for the basic weapons like the 90mm or 105, I'll use slightly modified T-95 and Warpaths from d20 Future. The beam gun.. *shrugs* probably use a particle beam gun I have and just bump range (depending on one I use). 
As for the RX series.. I gotta stat the core fighter AND the mech.


----------



## Lord Zack

For the machine guns I might suggest finding a similar regular-sized machine gun and scaling it up to mobile-suit size (most mobile suits are the upper range of gargantuan).


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> For the machine guns I might suggest finding a similar regular-sized machine gun and scaling it up to mobile-suit size (most mobile suits are the upper range of gargantuan).




Well let's look at the 105 mm machine gun really quick.. 105 is the size of the cannon of the M1 abrams.. the RAW M1A2 Abrams uses teh 120mm CANNON, which does 10d12.. I've got 30mm tank cannons at 4d12. So the 105mm would fall somewhere in the 8-9d12 and the 90mm being about the same-ish.. but those are CANNON rounds.. usually High Explosive, or Armour Piercing rounds. The wikia doesn't say anything about the type of rounds used, so we can assume they are just solid rounds.. so we could drop the damage down to say 7 or 8d12 or maybe have them at d10s instead? I could do math for this.. but.. i'll do that later, i'm just guessing at the moment.


----------



## Lord Zack

I must admit that despite including Big Boss in my idea, I don't know much about Metal Gear Solid, something I hope to eventually rectify. I am wondering when exactly in Big Boss's life should this alternate come from? Of course it's entirely possible that many events in this Big Boss's life are different from the original's.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

This is going to sounds like a dumb question, but I need to know where the "Earth Cradle" is in Africa. Need to see if it's not getting in the way of the Pan-African Nation (HALO-Earth stuff, mostly. Capital's Mombassa (well, "Neo-" Mombassa), and run by Cortana).

As for Outer Heaven/Soldiers Sans Frontieres and other groups run by Big Boss... well... there's many versions of Big Boss out there, and versions of [well, MGV spoilers, sorry] The Medic, or even versions of Solid that resurrected the "Big Boss" name.

So you could go wild with Boss. There's more Bosses where that one came from.


----------



## Lord Zack

Super Robot War Alpha Gaiden, where it first appears, suggests that it is somewhere near Dakar, Senegal, which is also home to the Earth Federation assembly in Universal Century Gundam. Dakar is on the coast of the Atlantic Ocean, just as Mombasa is on the coast of the Indian Ocean, so their on the opposite sides of the continent. However, even if the Earth Cradle is in "enemy territory", it's a near impenetrable, mostly self-contained fortress. It even has mobile suit plants and in addition to the regular DC forces within it is also protected by the Machinery Children, who are clones that have Machine Cells (similar to DG cells) infused in their body and pilot the extremely powerful Bergelmir mechs (Huckenbein Mk IIs infused with machine cells), as well as the W-series android Wodan Ymir who pilots the even more powerful Thrudgelmir (Grungust Type-3 infused with machine cells), which ensure that the Earth Cradle can break many sieges, at least long enough to get resupplied.  Rumor has it that they even have the Aurgelmir, operated by Magus Gebo, the organic computer that operates the Earth Cradle, which is in fact  one of the creators of the Earth Cradle, Sophia Nate. Secretly, the Machinery Children and their creator Egret Feff desire to purge the Earth of intelligent life and restore the environment using the Machine Cell, and they cooperate with the DC and other factions like Char's Neo Zeon (who will certainly be addressed in my fan fics), only to get in the position where they can do this. The Machinery Children also want to get their hands on the Devil Gundam and use it for their purposes.

I am wondering what you think about the United States Colonial Marine Corps from the Alien series. Would this organization cooperate with Stargate Command? What relation would the USCM and the United Americas it serves have with the earthbound US and Neo America?


----------



## kronos182

Here's another super powered templated.. Loosely based on Quicksilver (pre-House of M/Decimation) with a little influence from Marvel's Avengers Alliance game.

Speedster

Either through mutation, experimentation or freak accident, the recipient has the ability to move at supernatural speeds, able to keep up with many land vehicles. Along with supernatural speed, the recipient has several other enhancements including enhanced reflexes, perception for noticing things around them as they speed by. Their body is also enhanced to withstand some damage from physical attacks and shocks created from their feet hitting the ground so quickly. Their metabolism is also enhanced to be more efficient, although they require more food daily, they are able to recover from exhaustion and fatigue incredibly quickly, able to get back into action in no time.
The enhanced speed also enhances their combat capabilities, using their speed to help deal more damage with an unarmed strike.

Speedster Template
The recipient retains all their abilities and gain the following abilities.
Size: Same
Hit Points: +0
Speed: 100 ft, 100 mph (10 chase scale)
Special Attacks: Blinding Punches, One Mile Punch, Vortex
Special Qualities: Bulldozer, Elusive, Enhanced Durability, Enhanced Reflexes, Enhanced Senses, Enhanced Stamina, Extraordinary Agility, Increased Appetite, Kinetic Enhanced Attacks, Spring Attack, Super Speed
Abilities: +1 Con, +4 Dex
ECL: +4
PDC: 38
Requires 10 Fort saves DC 26

Bulldozer (Ex)
The recipient is a powerful force when moving, treated as having the Improved Bull Rush feat, even if the recipient doesn't have the Power Attack feat. When attempting to make a Bull Rush attack, and moves at least 50 feet, gains a +4 bonus, in addition to +2 if charging, to the Strength Check, +1 per 20 feet of speed/distance traveled over 50 feet, and can Bull Rush a target up to two sizes larger. A successful bull rush pushes back the target 10 feet instead of the normal 5, plus an additional 10 feet per 5 points over the opponent's Strength check. The bull rush attempt can be part of an unarmed strike.

Elusive (Ex)
The recipient is very difficult to hit, especially at range. The recipient gains a +2 Dodge bonus in melee and +4 Dodge vs ranged attacks (all ranged attacks the recipient is aware of. Also gains +4 against grapple attempts and Escape Artist checks.

Enhanced Durability (Ex)
The recipient is tougher than normal, able to shrug off light wounds, gaining a weak form of damage reduction. Damage from unarmed strikes, even if they would deal lethal damage, falling and bludgeoning attacks are converted to nonlethal damage (see d20 Modern pg 141). The recipient's massive damage threshold is considered to be double normal (normally equal to Con score plus any bonuses from feats). GM Note: Against foes with super strength (other super strong or powered opponents) don't have their damage converted to nonlethal damage, but unarmed strikes will have their damage reduced by half. The recipient isn't killed until reaching -20 hit points instead of -10.

Enhanced Reflexes (Ex)
The recipient's reflexes are heightened, granting +4 to Reflex saves.

Enhanced Senses (Ex)
The recipient's senses are heightened, granting +4 bonus to Listen, Spot, Search.

Enhanced Stamina (Ex)
The recipient's biology is greatly enhanced, able to go longer and farther before tiring. The recipient can hold breathe 3 times longer than normal, able to run, force march or any other physical activity that would require a Fort save after performing for triple the time before needing to make a Fort save and gains a +4 to the Con or Fort save. Requires only 4 hours of rest to remove Fatigued condition, 30 minutes of rest to remove Exhausted condition. The recipient isn't considered disabled until -10 hit points, able to perform normally until reaching -10 hit points.

Extraordinary Agility (Ex) 
The recipient has enhanced agility, gaining +4 to Balance, Jump, Move Silently and Tumble. When falling, treats falls as 20 feet less with a successful Tumble check.

Increased Appetite
The recipient needs at least 50% more food each day than a normal person to fuel their increased speed. Would start to starve 25% sooner than a regular person.

Kinetic Enhanced Attacks (Ex)
As long as the recipient moves at least 20 feet before making a melee attack, they gain a +1 damage per 20 ft traveled for the attack. At vehicle speeds the recipient gains +5 damage per two squares traveled.

Spring Attack
The recipient gains the benefits of the Spring Attack feat, even if they do not possess the prerequisite feats. A recipient can move before and after an attack, and if the recipient has multiple attacks can move before and after each attack per round, but the total movement can not exceed their normal movement (100 ft).

Super Speed (Ex)
The recipient has superhuman levels of speed, able to run at vehicle speeds (100 mph, 10 chase scale) as normal movement for 5 hours before needing to make a Fort save for exhaustion. The recipient can Run at speed of up to 200 mph (20 chase scale). Treat this as running, with all required checks and penalties associated with it, just at much faster speeds.

Blinding Punches
As a full round attack, the recipient can launch a flurry of attacks against one target within 5 feet (making a 5 foot step). The recipient makes 1d6+2 attacks at -3 to attack roll and  -2 damage for each attack, and can only be made with an unarmed or one handed weapon (knife, small hammer, brass knuckles, etc). For each successful hit the recipient makes, the target must make a Fort save DC 14 +1/successful hit or be Dazed for 1 +1 per successful hit after the first rounds.

One Mile Punch
As a full round attack, the recipient charges (and taking the bonuses and penalties associated with a charge) an opponent at least 20 feet away, and makes a melee touch attack dealing 2d6+5 +Str modifier lethal damage. If the recipient takes -2 to attack roll and -5 damage, the recipient can also use their Bulldozer ability, but doesn't gain the bonuses except for distance the opponent is pushed back for a successful bull rush. If the recipient fails the bull rush attempted, the damage is still dealt.

Vortex
As a full round action, the recipient can move quickly attacking all opponents within a 30 foot radius of current position, taking a -4 to attack penalty and -2 to damage from a single attack each. The attack can be made with an unarmed strike or with a single handed light melee weapon (knife, hammer, short sword, etc).


----------



## Lord Zack

C-14 Impaler gauss rifle
Progress Level: 7
Damage: 3d12
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 100 ft.
Rate of Fire: S, A
Magazine: 500 
Size: Large
Weight: 18 lbs.?
Purchase DC: 26?
Restriction: Res (+2) in Koprulu Sector

CMC-300 Powered Combat Suit
Progress Level: 7
Type: Tactical
Equipment Bonus: +9
Nonprof. Bonus: +3
Max Dex Bonus: +2
Armor Penalty: -5
Speed (30 ft./20 ft.): 20 ft./15 ft.
Weight: 40 lbs.
Purchase DC: 19
Restriction: Lic (+1)

Here's my attempt at stating out the Starcraft Gauss Rifle and Powered Armor.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> C-14 Impaler gauss rifle
> Progress Level: 7
> Damage: 3d12
> Critical: 20
> Damage Type: Ballistic
> Range Increment: 100 ft.
> Rate of Fire: S, A
> Magazine: 500
> Size: Large
> Weight: 18 lbs.?
> Purchase DC: 26?
> Restriction: Res (+2) in Koprulu Sector
> 
> CMC-300 Powered Combat Suit
> Progress Level: 7
> Type: Tactical
> Equipment Bonus: +9
> Nonprof. Bonus: +3
> Max Dex Bonus: +2
> Armor Penalty: -5
> Speed (30 ft./20 ft.): 20 ft./15 ft.
> Weight: 40 lbs.
> Purchase DC: 19
> Restriction: Lic (+1)
> 
> Here's my attempt at stating out the Starcraft Gauss Rifle and Powered Armor.




Not bad for base stats.. but what about the CMC-300's other systems? Enhance strength? Lifesupport systems.. polorized face shield, comm systems, stim injectors.. etc etc.
Also.. didn't the C-14 have a retractable bayonet??


----------



## marcoasalazarm

"United Americas"? 

The USCMC doesn't really exists on The Line, instead gear from it is used by many factions (SGC, UNSC, USSOCOM and Weyland-Yutani's security forces, among others, and some of those groups also use the USCMC ways of deploying teams on a limited basis), and is mass-produced by W-Y (while it STILL is hell-bent on the damn Xenomorph and it's well-known as an "Evil" Corp, it has a market niche that helps it rack in the money: that same stupid obsession means that it's the group that knows better how to deal with Xenomorph and Yautja infestations and how the "Prometheus" Engineer tech works (including that damn goo), and thus sells specially-made defenses against them (and some adapted tech... "Bug-Juiced" soldiers are a hot commodity, and if you buy a Yautja Smart-Disc from an S-Mart, chances are high that it's got the W-Y stamp somewhere). They also sell Terraformation generators and ships and stuff like those surgery Pods, all of which work pretty well).

On the same vein, GENOM Corporation is also an "evil" Mega-Corp, but has been supplying the Empire Remnant and the First Order with kill-bots and other gear, and not all of the payments have been in money... no matter how much they lie about it, the Super Star Destroyers they have are anything BUT "surplus".


----------



## Lord Zack

The "United Americas" are mentioned on the Aliens wiki. Maybe they are something from the comics if they are not mentioned in the movies.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Maybe they are from the comics, yeah. Although it's got to be some kind of later add-on, because I own one of the omnibusses and it doesn't mentions that... then again, it's Omnibus #1, so that's why I say "later add-on".

I was thinking of the countries of the American continent being as they are right now in terms of where the borders are, although how they are inside is... pretty different (Mexico lost the entire Yucatan area to a "Fallout"-style swamp, for example).


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK, question: we have "Outer Rim Area 51", a connection between the (neighboring) SW galaxy and our galaxy.

How it should look? "Classic" wormhole (think the one by Deep Space Nine), "Interstellar"-style wormhole, or just a whole lot of nothing--you just wander into a very specific patch of black on one spot of space and you appear on another?


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> OK, question: we have "Outer Rim Area 51", a connection between the (neighboring) SW galaxy and our galaxy.
> 
> How it should look? "Classic" wormhole (think the one by Deep Space Nine), "Interstellar"-style wormhole, or just a whole lot of nothing--you just wander into a very specific patch of black on one spot of space and you appear on another?




Or maybe something like a nebula or the Badlands from Star Trek DS between the Cardassian & Bajoran areas (columns of plasma energy, lightning, space eddies, etc) ??


----------



## Lord Zack

I was thinking am actual region of space that overlapped between the two galaxies.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Technically speaking, that is what it is. Wormholes are spots where "A" and "B" meet, even if a billion light tears apart in reality, because of bent space.

Then again, my experience with wormhole theory is "Interstellar" and "Event Horizon" (they even use the same exposition with a bent piece of paper!). And "Negative Space Wedgies" sometimes don't get more explanation than "it's a space phenomena of some sort! That is threatening to kill us all!".

The reason for this was because I was thinking for a sec about whether or not to try to make some rules for potential "misjumps".


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Technically speaking, that is what it is. Wormholes are spots where "A" and "B" meet, even if a billion light tears apart in reality, because of bent space.
> 
> Then again, my experience with wormhole theory is "Interstellar" and "Event Horizon" (they even use the same exposition with a bent piece of paper!). And "Negative Space Wedgies" sometimes don't get more explanation than "it's a space phenomena of some sort! That is threatening to kill us all!".
> 
> The reason for this was because I was thinking for a sec about whether or not to try to make some rules for potential "misjumps".




I think I've seen some rules somewhere for something about misjumps... I'll look for those.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK, awesome.


----------



## kronos182

A quick Gundam universe mech, the Zaku 04 (based on the prototype before the standard Zaku I MS-05 and Zaku II MS-06) used as a cheap alternative. Instead of stating a 100mm machine gun, I used a M-9 Barrage from RAW, just so it keeps within the stats used for Luna Titanium and Gundanium. It's cheap, no-frills, can be massed produced. The bonuses in the attacks/weapons is before the pilot's bonuses (based on size modifiers, targeting systems, stat modifiers, etc).

MS-04 Zaku 1

The first 'true' mobile suit produced by the Principality of Zeon in its original universe, the 04 is a prototype that all later Zakus were based on. Although considered obsolete competed to the Zaku 05 and 06s, it is produced now as a cheap alternative to the 05s and 06s. While not compatible with the later weapons available to later production Zakus, the MS-04 does have the advantage of a built in buckler which can be mounted on either arm, and can use most common production projectile weapons and non-powered melee weapons. It comes standard with a modified M-9 Barrage that uses magazines and a holster mounted on the shoulder, this allows the hands to be free when not in combat.
Standing at only 57.5 feet, and weighing about 57.5 tons, it isn't the largest of mobile suits, which does give it some other advantages that it may lack from technological means.

MS-04 Zaku
Size: Gargantuan (57.5 ft) (-4)
Bonus Hit Points: 400
Superstructure: High Grade Steel
Hardness: 8
Armour: Duralloy
Bonus to Defense: +4/+6 (+8 armour, -4 size, +2 shield)
Armour Penalty: -8
Reach: 15 ft
Strength Bonus: +24
Dexterity Penalty: -2
Speed: 40 ft (-10 ft armour)
Purchase DC: 42

Slots 11
Helmet Oracle Targeting System (+1)
Visor Class II Sensors
Cranium Space Skin
Back Deep Space Thrusters
Left arm Arm Shield
Left hand 1
Right arm 1
Right hand 1
Shoulder Life Support System
Shoulder 1 Modified M-9 holster
Torso Cockpit
Belt Zero-G Stabilizer
Left leg 2 M-9 ammo clips (400 rds)
Right leg 2 M-9 ammo clips clips
Boots 1
Comm System

Standard Package Features: Life support 24 hours, negates zero-g penalties
Bonuses: +2 Navigate, +2 Spot
Weapons: Modified M-9 Barrage, -4 attack, 5d6 ball, 20, 60 ft, S/A, 200 box, handheld
Slam +8 melee 2d8+12 blud, 20, 15 ft reach 

Modified M-9 Barrage Chaingun
This is a modified M-9 Barrage that uses clips, like an infantry scaled weapon, to allow for quick reloading of the weapon in the heat of battle. Statistically it is identical, except it has Box Ammunition with 200 rounds, and is handheld, and stored in a holster on the shoulder or leg. An equipment slot dedicated to ammunition (usually belt, legs, shoulder, arm or torso) can hold two clips for a total of 400 rounds. This allows a user with the Quick Reload feat to reload the modified M-9 as a free action. Deals 5d6 damage
Equipment Slots: 1 (hand)
Activation: Attack
Range Increment: 60 ft
Target: Single target within 600 ft, or autofire
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 21
Restriction: Res (+2)

Arm Shield
This is a scaled down version of the Bulwark tactical shield, a mech sized buckler that is attached to the mech's arm. It improves the mech's Defense by +2 shield bonus. However if the arm the shield is mounted on used to attack with, the bonus is negated for the rest of that round until the start of the next round.
Equipment Slots: 1, must be arm
Activation: None
Range Increment: Touch
Target: You
Duration: Persistent
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 2+ one-quarter the mech's base PDC
Restriction: None


----------



## Lord Zack

Interesting. The MS-04 might have it's disadvantages compared to later mobile suits, but I expect that many people would settle for even a fairly weak mobile suit, if they couldn't get a better one. Who do you think manufactures them? Anaheim Electronics owns the rights to the Zaku and it's derivatives, but that wouldn't necessarily stop others from knocking it off. I imagine the Louizana Militia (from Turn A Gundam) might make use of these, sense they are only somewhat worse than the "Bojarnons" (effectively Zakus and Zaku IIs) they are already using. I might also expect many units to be equipped with some kind of bazooka like the latter Zakus, even if it isn't a standard weapon.

When I said Outer Rim Area 51 should be a region of space, I was talking about something the size of a sector (which could be dozens to tens of thousands of solar systems). So it would be an area of space that had elements from both galaxies like Starfleet outposts, Empire of the Hand bases, etc.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> Interesting. The MS-04 might have it's disadvantages compared to later mobile suits, but I expect that many people would settle for even a fairly weak mobile suit, if they couldn't get a better one. Who do you think manufactures them? Anaheim Electronics owns the rights to the Zaku and it's derivatives, but that wouldn't necessarily stop others from knocking it off. I imagine the Louizana Militia (from Turn A Gundam) might make use of these, sense they are only somewhat worse than the "Bojarnons" (effectively Zakus and Zaku IIs) they are already using. I might also expect many units to be equipped with some kind of bazooka like the latter Zakus, even if it isn't a standard weapon.
> 
> When I said Outer Rim Area 51 should be a region of space, I was talking about something the size of a sector (which could be dozens to tens of thousands of solar systems). So it would be an area of space that had elements from both galaxies like Starfleet outposts, Empire of the Hand bases, etc.




I'd imagine anyone who's an ally of the Principality of Zeon, or of the manufacture, as they could make money by leasing the production rights to the 04 to a few lower level companies/countries/nationalities/etc, or some companies might offer knock off versions from plans they've gotten through industrial espionage and the like. I'm working on the 05 and a few extra weapons (the bazooka I'm just going to take the RAW missiles and modify them a bit for a quick/cheap easy to stat weapon. And possibly the two variants for the 05 before I tackle the 06.


----------



## Lord Zack

If Anaheim was producing it, they might sell the MS-04 to anyone with the money to purchase it, not just those associated with the Principality of Zeon. Thing is, after the One Year War, Anaheim absorbed the Zeonic, Zimmad and MIP companies that provided Zeon with mobile weapons, Zeonic being the producers of the Zaku. They even provided a successor of the Zaku- the RMS-106 Hizack to the Earth Federation and the Titans. They were going to turn around and provide the superior RMS-108 Marasai to the AEUG, but attention from the Titans forced them to provide the Marasai to them instead. Even if they wanted to reserve the MS-04 for Zeon and their affiliates they might then turn around and create a modified version (maybe something similar to the GM Camouf which was basically a Zeon-style mobile suit frame with armor that resembles that of a GM) for sale elsewhere. If they thought it was worth it they'd certainly license the plans to others.

I also thought of a variant of the MS-06, if you want to stat it out when you get there. It's called the MS-06FH Zaku Half Act, and it's meant to be an F-type Zaku customized with technology from the MS-11 Action Zaku, specifically the Magnetic Coating, which increases the reaction speed of the machine, as well as the MS-11's generator, allowing it to use beam weapons. It would be armed with the Hizack's beam saber and beam rifle (which you could probably use the stats of the Gundam's version of those weapons, once you have stated that). It would also use the Gelgoog's shield. Don't feel compelled to do so, but if you want to, go ahead and stat it out.

Keep in mind that the shells fired by the Zaku's Bazooka are not guided. This is due to the Minovsky Effect, which interferes with, among other things, radio communications. More information here: http://gundam.wikia.com/wiki/Gundam_Wiki:Technology#Minovsky_Physics


----------



## kronos182

The MS-05 and sniper variant. There were other "variants" but there wasn't much difference.. the command version had an extra shoulder dome and paint job (not really enough to make stat difference).

MS-05 Zaku I

The MS-05 Zaku I is considered obsolete, but still an effective and cheap mech, with improvements over the MS-04 in materials used, targeting systems and available weapons. There were also two variant models of the MS-05 produced: a sniper variant and a command version. The 05 saw improvements in the hands, including an induction connection to allow for powering the heat hawk/axe, although a shield was not included in the base model to save on weight and cost, it can make use of the 04's arm shield, or the 06's shoulder shield. The 05 is also compatible with many weapons later produced for other Zakus and mechs produced by the Principality of Zeon. It comes standard with a modified M-9 Barrage that uses magazines and a holster mounted on the shoulder, this allows the hands to be free when not in combat. Alternate weapons available are a bazooka, a mech sized shotgun, a heated axe and can carry grenades.
Standing at only 57.5 feet, and weighing about 50.3 tons, it isn't the largest of mobile suits, which does give it some other advantages that it may lack from technological means.

MS-05 Zaku I
Size: Gargantuan (57.5 ft) (-4)
Bonus Hit Points: 400
Superstructure: Titanium Alloy
Hardness: 12
Armour: Duralloy
Bonus to Defense: +4 (+8 armour, -4 size)
Armour Penalty: -8
Reach: 15 ft
Strength Bonus: +24
Dexterity Penalty: -2
Speed: 40 ft (-10 ft armour) 2000 ft space (4 squares)
Purchase DC: 42

Slots 11
Helmet Oracle Targeting System (+2)
Visor Class II Sensors
Cranium Space Skin
Back Deep Space Thrusters
Left arm 1
Left hand (1) Heat Hawk
Right arm 1
Right hand (1) Modified M-9
Shoulder Life Support System
Shoulder 1 Modified M-9 holster
Torso Cockpit
Belt Zero-G Stabilizer
Left leg 2 M-9 ammo clips (400 rds)
Right leg 2 M-9 ammo clips clips
Boots 1
Comm System

Standard Package Features: Life support 24 hours, negates zero-g penalties
Bonuses: +2 Navigate, +2 Spot
Weapons: Modified M-9 Barrage, -3 attack, 5d6 ball, 20, 60 ft, S/A, 200 box, handheld
Heat Hawk +8 melee 
Slam +8 melee 2d8+12 blud, 20, 15 ft reach 

Modified M-9 Barrage Chaingun (PL5)
This is a modified M-9 Barrage that uses clips, like an infantry scaled weapon, to allow for quick reloading of the weapon in the heat of battle. Statistically it is identical, except it has Box Ammunition with 200 rounds, and is handheld, and stored in a holster on the shoulder or leg. An equipment slot dedicated to ammunition (usually belt, legs, shoulder, arm or torso) can hold two clips for a total of 400 rounds. This allows a user with the Quick Reload feat to reload the modified M-9 as a free action. Deals 5d6 damage
Equipment Slots: 1 (hand)
Activation: Attack
Range Increment: 60 ft
Target: Single target within 600 ft, or autofire
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 21
Restriction: Res (+2)

Heat Hawk (PL5/6)
The heat hawk is an axe weapon that can have its cutting surface superheated to allow it to cut through armour of mechs and ships. This weapon has become the standard melee weapon on Zeon mechs for many years. The heat hawk deals half slashing and half heat (fire) damage based on the size of the mech wielding it: Large 2d12, Huge 3d12, Gargantuan 4d12, Colossal 5d12. The heat hawk also ignores 5 points of hardness/DR.
Equipment Slots: 1 must be hand or arm
Activation: Attack
Range Increment: Touch/melee
Target: Single target within reach
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 10 + one quarter mech PDC
Restriction: Lic (+1)

Optional Weapons
The Zaku I MS-05 can make use of most Principality of Zeon mech weapons produced for other mechs, as long as they do not require a dedicated power source, such as beam weapons, unless they have independent power packs. Such weapons include knuckle shield, grenades, the shotgun used by the MS-18E Kampfer, etc.

280mm Bazooka
This is a single shot heavy missile weapon that can be used by most Zakus and other mechs produced by the Principality of Zeon. Although other users have adapted it for use by other mechs. Designed like a very large RPG-7, a large tube launcher that must be reloaded after each attack. Deals 10d8 points of fire damage to a 30 foot radius burst, and ignores 15 points of hardness/DR on the initial target hit. The bazooka itself only holds one round, and each equipment slot dedicated to ammunition holds 4 missiles. Takes a standard action to load the bazooka, which provokes an attack of opportunity. The Bazooka is inaccurate and suffers a further -2 to attack. It can be fired one handed, but suffers a further -2 to attack.
Equipment Slots: 1 hand held
Activation: Attack
Range Increment: 120 ft
Area: 30 ft radius burst
Target: Single target within 1200 ft
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Reflex DC 18 for half for target struck, 15 in blast radius
Purchase DC: 20 for launcher, 16 for 4 pack of rockets
Restriction: Mil (+3)

Variant Designs

Zaku I MS-05L Sniper Type
A variant of the MS-05 that is reequipped for sniping purposes. It can also be used for reconnaissance purposes with its enhanced sensors.
The head was redesigned with improved sensors, and includes a light projectile weapon that can be used against infantry or for defensive purposes such as shooting down missiles, or attacking lightly armoured sensors of other mechs. The Sniper mounts a special backpack unit that includes its space thruster, although with reduced power, and a secondary power source for powering an energy ranged weapon.

MS-05L Zaku I Sniper
Size: Gargantuan (57.5 ft) (-4)
Bonus Hit Points: 400
Superstructure: Titanium Alloy
Hardness: 12
Armour: Duralloy
Bonus to Defense: +4 (+8 armour, -4 size)
Armour Penalty: -8
Reach: 15 ft
Strength Bonus: +24
Dexterity Penalty: -2
Speed: 40 ft (-10 ft armour) 1500 ft space (3 squares)
Purchase DC: 47

Slots 11
Helmet Oracle Targeting System (+3)
Visor Class III Sensors
Cranium Vulcan Weapon
Back Deep Space Thrusters + Fusion Power Core
Left arm 1
Left hand 1
Right arm 1
Right hand (1) Beam Sniper Rifle
Shoulder Life Support System
Shoulder 1 
Torso Cockpit
Belt Zero-G Stabilizer
Left leg Knee Pad
Right leg Knee Pad
Boots Space Skin
Comm System

Standard Package Features: Life support 24 hours, negates zero-g penalties
Bonuses: +2 Navigate, +2 Spot, darkvision 90 ft
Weapons: Beam Sniper Rifle -2 ranged 10d6 energy ignore 10, 19-20x3, 150 ft, S, unlimited*
Vulcan Weapon -2 ranged 4d10 ball, 20, 60 ft, S/A, 2000 rds
Slam +8 melee 2d8+12 blud, 20, 15 ft reach 

Beam Sniper Rifle
This energy weapon requires a dedicated energy source, which is the Zaku I MS-05L's modified deep space thruster back pack, which can be ejected in an emergency, but leaves the weapon useless. This energy weapon is highly accurate, long ranged and powerful, but if fired too rapidly, it can overheat and malfunction.
The Beam sniper rifle deals 10d6 of nonspecific energy, ignores 10 points of hardness/DR and critical 19-20x3. 
Equipment Slots: 1 hand held, requires a power source
Activation: Attack
Range Increment: 120 ft
Target: Single target within 1200 ft
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 30
Restriction: Mil (+3)

Vulcan Weapon
This weapon system is a rapid fire ballistic weapon used for anti infantry and can be used to attempt to shoot missiles, but usually a back up weapon. If used to shoot missiles, it has a 20% chance to shoot down missiles that attack the equipped mech, and uses 10 rounds of ammunition. Each time the system is used to shoot down missiles, it incurs a cumulative -1 to ranged attack rolls due to the head turning to bring the weapon to bear. As a weapon, it deals 3d8 points of ballistic damage.
Equipment Slots: 1
Activation: Attack or attack of opportunity
Range Increment: 70 ft
Target: Single target within 700 ft, or missile, or autofire
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: none
Purchase DC: 25
Restriction: Mil (+3)

Knee Pad
Mounted in the knees of the mech are a special set of hydraulic lifts, foot pad and gyros that allow the mech to lower to its knees for a better aiming position. This system allows the mech to raise from a prone or kneeling position as a free action that doesn't provoke an attack of opportunity.
Equipment Slots: 1, leg (can be used individually, or in pairs
Activation: Free action
Range Increment: None
Target: Self
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 12
Restriction: None


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Lord Zack said:


> When I said Outer Rim Area 51 should be a region of space, I was talking about something the size of a sector (which could be dozens to tens of thousands of solar systems). So it would be an area of space that had elements from both galaxies like Starfleet outposts, Empire of the Hand bases, etc.




I always thought that it was a doorway between both galaxies. One end is on the Solar System (outer end of it, though) and one is... I think we discussed it being somewhere past the Corporate Sector? Dunno, can't recall that well. I'll admit it's been a long while since we talked about that.

The Zaku designs are pretty cool, Kronos.


----------



## Lord Zack

I had suggested at one point that the Milky Way end would be somewhere on the far side of Klingon and Romulus space. If you want it closer to/within the solar system then I'd be fine with that as well. I suppose it depends on whether you'd want getting to the GFFA to, at least potentially, be an adventure unto itself, or if you want characters to more easily travel between the two galaxies. The idea of having an area that overlaps the two galaxies appeals to me personally, however.


----------



## kronos182

And here's the Zaku II MS-06 and a few variants...

MS-06 Zaku II

The MS-06 Zaku II was the last of the Zaku series produced and was the Principality of Zeon's main mech for many years before newer designs replaced it. Although older, it still performed well in many roles including garrison, patrols and filled many reserve units. The 06 is also compatible with many weapons later produced for other mechs produced by the Principality of Zeon. It comes standard with a modified M-9 Barrage that uses magazines and a holster mounted on the shoulder, this allows the hands to be free when not in combat, and a heat hawk. The 06 also comes standard with a shoulder mounted shield as an added form of protection. Alternate weapons were made available as they were developed, including energy weapons, leg mounted missile launchers. The 06 also has the most amount of variant models of all the Zakus, and even other later mechs produced by the Principality, making the Zakus the most numerous mech in all of the Principality as older models were regulated to reserves or sold to civilians after being striped of their weapon system.
Standing at only 57.5 feet, and weighing about 50.3 tons, it isn't the largest of mobile suits, which does give it some other advantages that it may lack from technological means.

MS-06 Zaku II
Size: Gargantuan (57.5 ft) (-4)
Bonus Hit Points: 400
Superstructure: Duralloy
Hardness: 15
Armour: Duralloy
Bonus to Defense: +4/+8 (+8 armour, -4 size, +4 shield)
Armour Penalty: -8
Reach: 15 ft
Strength Bonus: +24
Dexterity Penalty: -2
Speed: 40 ft (-10 ft armour) 2000 ft space (4 squares)
Purchase DC: 43

Slots 11
Helmet Oracle Targeting System (+2)
Visor Class III Sensors
Cranium Space Skin
Back Deep Space Thrusters
Left arm 1
Left hand (1) Heat Hawk
Right arm 1
Right hand (1) Modified M-9
Shoulder Life Support System, Modified M-9 holster
Shoulder Bullwark Shield
Torso Cockpit
Belt Zero-G Stabilizer
Left leg 2 M-9 ammo clips (400 rds)
Right leg 2 M-9 ammo clips clips
Boots 1
Comm System

Standard Package Features: Life support 24 hours, negates zero-g penalties
Bonuses: +2 Navigate, +2 Spot, darkvision 90 ft
Weapons: Modified M-9 Barrage, -3 attack, 5d6 ball, 20, 60 ft, S/A, 200 box, handheld
Heat Hawk +8 melee 4d12+12 slash/fire, x3, 15 ft reach
Slam +8 melee 2d8+12 blud, 20, 15 ft reach 

Modified M-9 Barrage Chaingun (PL5)
This is a modified M-9 Barrage that uses clips, like an infantry scaled weapon, to allow for quick reloading of the weapon in the heat of battle. Statistically it is identical, except it has Box Ammunition with 200 rounds, and is handheld, and stored in a holster on the shoulder or leg. An equipment slot dedicated to ammunition (usually belt, legs, shoulder, arm or torso) can hold two clips for a total of 400 rounds. This allows a user with the Quick Reload feat to reload the modified M-9 as a free action. Deals 5d6 damage
Equipment Slots: 1 (hand)
Activation: Attack
Range Increment: 60 ft
Target: Single target within 600 ft, or autofire
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 21
Restriction: Res (+2)

Heat Hawk (PL5/6)
The heat hawk is an axe weapon that can have its cutting surface superheated to allow it to cut through armour of mechs and ships. This weapon has become the standard melee weapon on Zeon mechs for many years. The heat hawk deals half slashing and half heat (fire) damage based on the size of the mech wielding it: Large 2d12, Huge 3d12, Gargantuan 4d12, Colossal 5d12. The heat hawk also ignores 5 points of hardness/DR.
Equipment Slots: 1 must be hand or arm
Activation: Attack
Range Increment: Touch/melee
Target: Single target within reach
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 10 + one quarter mech PDC
Restriction: Lic (+1)

Optional Weapons
The Zaku II MS-06 can make use of most Principality of Zeon mech weapons produced for other mechs, as long as they do not require a dedicated power source, such as beam weapons, unless they have independent power packs. Such weapons include knuckle shield, grenades, the shotgun used by the MS-18E Kampfer, etc.

280mm Bazooka
This is a single shot heavy missile weapon that can be used by most Zakus and other mechs produced by the Principality of Zeon. Although other users have adapted it for use by other mechs. Designed like a very large RPG-7, a large tube launcher that must be reloaded after each attack. Deals 10d8 points of fire damage to a 30 foot radius burst, and ignores 15 points of hardness/DR on the initial target hit. The bazooka itself only holds one round, and each equipment slot dedicated to ammunition holds 4 missiles. Takes a standard action to load the bazooka, which provokes an attack of opportunity. The Bazooka is inaccurate and suffers a further -2 to attack. It can be fired one handed, but suffers a further -2 to attack.
Equipment Slots: 1 hand held
Activation: Attack
Range Increment: 120 ft
Area: 30 ft radius burst
Target: Single target within 1200 ft
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Reflex DC 18 for half for target struck, 15 in blast radius
Purchase DC: 20 for launcher, 16 for 4 pack of rockets
Restriction: Mil (+3)

Three Shot Leg Missiles
These missile launchers are simple tube launchers with a single anti-armour warhead each. Although effective against armoured opponents, they are not good against nimble targets, and required the mech to be stationary to fire with any accuracy. The missiles deal 10d6 points of damage, half ballistic, half fire and ignores 15 points of hardness/DR. If the Mech is moving more than 10 ft before firing the missiles, the pilot suffers a -4 to attack. These are usually mounted in pairs, one on each leg.
Equipment Slots: 1 must be leg
Activation: Attack
Range Increment: 200 ft
Target: Single target within 2000 ft
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 20, 14 for 3 missiles.
Restriction: Mil (+3)



Variant Designs

Zaku II MS-06E Recon
A variant of the MS-06 that is reequipped for reconnaissance purposes. Striped of all weapons to reduce weight, mounting multiple cameras and more powerful thruster, the 06E is one of the faster variants of the Zaku series. The head was redesigned with improved sensors, and the standard mono-eye is more powerful and extends out from the head.

MS-06e Zaku II Recon
Size: Gargantuan (57.5 ft) (-4)
Bonus Hit Points: 400
Superstructure: Duralloy
Hardness: 15
Armour: Duralloy
Bonus to Defense: +4/+8 (+8 armour, -4 size, +4 Shield)
Armour Penalty: -8
Reach: 15 ft
Strength Bonus: +24
Dexterity Penalty: -2
Speed: 50 ft (-10 ft armour) 2500 ft space (5 squares)
Purchase DC: 43

Slots 11
Helmet Enigma Sensor Suite
Visor Class IV Sensors
Cranium Vulcan Weapon
Back Improved Deep Space Thrusters
Left arm Recon Suite
Left hand 1
Right arm 1
Right hand 1 
Shoulder Life Support System
Shoulder Bulwark Shield 
Torso Cockpit
Belt Zero-G Stabilizer
Left Leg Speed Booster
Right Leg Speed Booster
Boots Space Skin
Comm System

Standard Package Features: Life support 24 hours, negates zero-g penalties
Bonuses: +4 Navigate, +4 Spot, darkvision 120 ft, reduce concealment by 2 grades.
Weapons: Slam +8 melee 2d8+12 blud, 20, 15 ft reach 

Improved Deep Space Thrusters (PL7)
These are improved versions of the deep space thrusters for mechs over the previous age, granting greater speed and endurance allowing a mech to keep pace with ships better than previous models. These thrusters give a mech a space tactical speed of 2500  ft (5 squares) and can travel the length of a solar system twice before needing refueling. They are not designed for atmospheric flight.
Equipment Slots: 2, must be torso, back or legs.
Activation: Free action
Range Increment: Personal
Target: You.
Duration: Persistent
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 14 + one-quarter PDC of the mech.
Restriction: None

Recon Suite
The recon suite is made up of extra cameras to view everything around the mech, and record it all. The system also includes improved HI-Def cameras with improved range and can record in other wave lengths than just visual, including IR, UV and between. Reduces penalties to Spot checks over distances by half. Grants +2 to Search checks, the pilot can't be flanked due to being able to see completely all around the mech. Can record visual, audio and energy recordings for 1 week before memory systems become full. The system requires at least Class III sensor system to function.
Equipment Slots: 1
Activation: Persistent
Range Increment: Same as equipped sensors
Target: N/A
Duration: Persistent
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 25
Restriction: Lic (+1)



MS-06J Zaku II Ground
The 06J Ground variant of the Zaku II is a purely ground based unit, with the deep space thrusters removed and has the power diverted to its motive system, granting a bit more speed, but it can function at full power in higher gravities than previous Zakus. The removal of the thruster system allows the 06J to carry more weapons or ammunition, with many carrying the standard modified M-9, sword and the 280mm bazooka plus at least one extra reload for the bazooka, or instead of the extra reloads it can carry an extra weapon.

MS-06 Zaku II
Size: Gargantuan (57.5 ft) (-4)
Bonus Hit Points: 400
Superstructure: Duralloy
Hardness: 15
Armour: Duralloy
Bonus to Defense: +4/+8 (+8 armour, -4 size, +4 shield)
Armour Penalty: -8
Reach: 15 ft
Strength Bonus: +24
Dexterity Penalty: -2
Speed: 40 ft (-10 ft armour) 2000 ft space (4 squares)
Purchase DC: 43

Slots 11
Helmet Oracle Targeting System (+2)
Visor Class III Sensors
Cranium 1
Back 2
Left arm 1
Left hand (1) Heat Hawk
Right arm 1
Right hand (1) Modified M-9
Shoulder Life Support System, Modified M-9 holster
Shoulder Bullwark Shield
Torso Cockpit
Belt 2 M-9 ammo clips (400 rds)
Left leg 2 M-9 ammo clips (400 rds)
Right leg 2 M-9 ammo clips clips (400 rds)
Boots 1
Comm System

Standard Package Features: Life support 24 hours, negates zero-g penalties
Bonuses: +2 Navigate, +2 Spot, darkvision 90 ft
Weapons: Modified M-9 Barrage, -3 attack, 5d6 ball, 20, 60 ft, S/A, 200 box, handheld
Heat Hawk +8 melee 4d12+12 slash/fire, x3, 15 ft reach
Slam +8 melee 2d8+12 blud, 20, 15 ft reach 

Optional Weapons
280mm Bazooka
3 Tube Missile Launcher (usually 1, replacing two of the M-9 magazines)
280mm Bazooka mk2
Extra ammunition on belt (usually M-9 or 280mm 4 pack magazine)

280mm Bazooka mk2
This is an upgraded version of the original 280mm bazooka first used on the MS-05 Zaku I, designed to use a 4 round magazine to allow for more quicker reloading. The mk2 is also more accurate, not suffering any penalties to attack when using both hands, but still suffers -2 to attack if fired one handed. It uses the same ammunition as the original 280mm bazooka
Equipment Slots: 1 hand held
Activation: Attack
Range Increment: 120 ft
Area: 30 ft radius burst
Target: Single target within 1200 ft
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Reflex DC 18 for half for target struck, 15 in blast radius
Purchase DC: 21 for launcher, 16 for 4 pack of rockets
Restriction: Mil (+3)



MS-06J-C Zaku II Climate
This variant of the MS-06J is modified for different climates (either cold/arctic or desert/tropical/hot areas), and is an upgrade later production of the 06J and many 06Js were upgraded before being discontinued. Besides the climate modifications, the 06J-C also mounts the Vulcan system first introduced on the MS-05L Sniper.
The following changes are made to a basic MS-06J:
Add Vulcan System to Cranium slot;
Reduce speed to 40 ft;
Climate System added to Boots slot, must pick environment: arctic, desert, forest;
Pilot gains further +2 to Navigate to the type of climate the mech is modified for (arctic, desert, forest);
Gains camouflage paint granting +4 to Hide checks for picked environment;
Gains +2 to Fort saves for environmental based checks (heat or cold depending on environment picked);
Gains Resistance 5 for picked environment (cold for arctic, fire for desert).



MS-06K Zaku II Cannon
This variant mounts a cannon on one shoulder to fill fire support or light artillery roles. The shoulder opposite the shield mounts a 180mm cannon, with the back mounting the ammo magazine and loading mechanism. Due to the weight of the cannon and ammunition, the 06K is slower than other Zakus, and mounts smoke launchers to help hide it from enemies. It also is one of the few ground based Zakus to mount jump jets to help increase its mobility, if even only for short periods.
The following changes are made to the basic MS-06J:
Reduce Speed to 35 ft;
Move Life Support system to cranium;
Add 180mm Cannon to shoulder;
Add 2 slots of 180mm ammo to back;
Add Jump Jets to boot;
Add smoke launchers (6 smoke grenades fills 30 foot radius around the mech).

180mm Cannon
This light artillery cannon was designed to give the Zaku II 06K a heavy punch for taking on heavy vehicles, mechs or fortifications. It can be fired in standard mode, or in artillery mode, which requires the mech to not be moving. In artillery mode, the 180mm cannon can hit a target out to 20 range increments, but can not hit anything within the first 10 as the projectile is fired in an arc. Takes a move action to aim, and the projectile hits at the beginning of the pilot's next round. A target aimed is considered flat footed to this attack unless they know they are the target, and even then they are denied their Dex modifier to Defense. In artillery mode, the pilot doesn't start to suffer range penalties until the 11th range increment, and can only gain bonuses from spotters using laser designators and the pilot makes a Knowledge: Tactics check DC 12 +1/range increment over the 11th (gains a +1 bonus to attack for every 5 points beats the check).
The 180mm cannon deals 9d8 points of ballistic damage, ignoring 20 points of hardness/DR. The weapon itself holds 10 rounds, and each slot dedicated to ammunition holds 25 rounds each.
Equipment Slots: 1
Activation: Attack
Range Increment: 250 ft
Target: Single target within 2500 ft, or 
Duration: Instantaneous/2 rounds in artillery mode
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 29, 10 rds PDC 20
Restriction: Mil (+3)


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Lord Zack said:


> I had suggested at one point that the Milky Way end would be somewhere on the far side of Klingon and Romulus space. If you want it closer to/within the solar system then I'd be fine with that as well. I suppose it depends on whether you'd want getting to the GFFA to, at least potentially, be an adventure unto itself, or if you want characters to more easily travel between the two galaxies. The idea of having an area that overlaps the two galaxies appeals to me personally, however.




Well, I was thinking of it being easy (-ish... no telling when you may have the Corporate guys ticked off at you and you need to run a gauntlet to get to Earth from Coruscant (to give an example-could be anywhere on the GFFA)).

I think we need some maps, you know? Of the Milky Way, see how some of those things are arranged.


----------



## Lord Zack

These Zaku stats are looking good. The only major thing missing is the S-type commander Zaku, most famously piloted by Char Aznable. It's main difference is the superior power plant, giving it greater speed. Though it is a relatively simple variant compared to some others.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> These Zaku stats are looking good. The only major thing missing is the S-type commander Zaku, most famously piloted by Char Aznable. It's main difference is the superior power plant, giving it greater speed. Though it is a relatively simple variant compared to some others.




There's quite a few variant models of the Zaku II MS-06 I've found.. I haven't stated all the variants there are.. I'll do a couple more with that one included, and a few of the Gundams.


----------



## AnimeSniper

kronos182 said:


> There's quite a few variant models of the Zaku II MS-06 I've found.. I haven't stated all the variants there are.. I'll do a couple more with that one included, and a few of the Gundams.




Here is one decent link for Mecha and Anime, but I can't link it right now for most Mecha Anime series and they do list what weapons are fielded by the unit into combat.


----------



## kronos182

AnimeSniper said:


> Here is one decent link for Mecha and Anime, but I can't link it right now for most Mecha Anime series and they do list what weapons are fielded by the unit into combat.




Misread what you said.. For the most part I've used gundam.wikia.com and mahq.net


----------



## AnimeSniper

MAHQ.net is the one I was referring to.


----------



## Lord Zack

I am thinking of running a game online, either pbb, or a virtual tabletop, most likely roll20.net  It will more than likely involve mechs, in fact I'd like to have the PCs being pre-Vanishing humans who stumble across Zaku IIs during the 23 hours and have to use them in order to survive. Anybody down for that?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well, I am down.

As for putting stuff from both galaxies on the ends of the transfer space... well... guess that both GFFA/Corpspace and the guys on the Sol System (UNSC, probably Feds) would have something there to keep Star Destroyers from barging into the System.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Well, I am down.
> 
> As for putting stuff from both galaxies on the ends of the transfer space... well... guess that both GFFA/Corpspace and the guys on the Sol System (UNSC, probably Feds) would have something there to keep Star Destroyers from barging into the System.




Perhaps some powerful alien species (too powerful to ever stat and just a plot device) like the Organians (I think that's what they're called) from Star Trek that forced the Federation/Klingon non-aggression between the original series and movies period of time.. or the Prophets in the Bajoran wormhole.. generally don't interfere as corporeal beings are beneath them, except for a wide scale war between the factions will upset their game of chess or something.. which could mean missions PCs get that might seem trivial or even important but not galaxy wide effecting are all part of these powerful beings' plan to keep a universe wide cold war, or just shifting the balance of power in the ways they see fit that are beyond mortal understanding.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

My idea was it being more like a regular border, with regular patrol, on both sides.

Not to say that those guys wouldn't be doing some kind of policing themselves in some way, but it just wasn't the scope of my idea.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> My idea was it being more like a regular border, with regular patrol, on both sides.
> 
> Not to say that those guys wouldn't be doing some kind of policing themselves in some way, but it just wasn't the scope of my idea.




Of course there'd be regular border patrols, who wouldn't.. but I was just thinking that those type of beings would help keep a LARGE scale invasion from happening.. border skirmishes are expected. Hey.. you can even base a series of adventures around a massive military build up on one side and the PCs are sent to investigate, and depending on how things go, both, or more than two sides start sending massive fleets (talking 50+ heavy ships of ISD and larger ships on both sides and equivalents), and something causes the fleets to freeze in time/space.. or disappear, or what have you, and pcs now investigate these disappearances, or they might be part of it and have to find way to release/return everyone.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Ok sounds good.


----------



## AnimeSniper

Lord Zack said:


> I am thinking of running a game online, either pbb, or a virtual tabletop, most likely roll20.net  It will more than likely involve mechs, in fact I'd like to have the PCs being pre-Vanishing humans who stumble across Zaku IIs during the 23 hours and have to use them in order to survive. Anybody down for that?




How would they know how to pilot each Zaku unless you incorporated a form of the Mobile Doll or other tech that downloads the Lv 1 Mecha Pilot or higher level knowledge into their brains... if you incorporate a Zaku transport ship, think along a C130 transport plane excerpt for space and x-Zakus plus the armory for them, then maybe a pilot briefing room or similar.

PC Joe enters the cockpit of the Zaku only to have the cockpit hatch close behind him.  As he pounds on the hatch to open the Zakus OS begins booting up, maybe a unknown language, before a bright flash blinds him which is the enter download of how to operate the Zaku.


----------



## AnimeSniper

marcoasalazarm said:


> My idea was it being more like a regular border, with regular patrol, on both sides.
> 
> Not to say that those guys wouldn't be doing some kind of policing themselves in some way, but it just wasn't the scope of my idea.




Maybe the sensor grid that detects excursions between dimensions goes offline and a repair crew is sent out to restore them


----------



## AnimeSniper

kronos182 said:


> Of course there'd be regular border patrols, who wouldn't.. but I was just thinking that those type of beings would help keep a LARGE scale invasion from happening.. border skirmishes are expected. Hey.. you can even base a series of adventures around a massive military build up on one side and the PCs are sent to investigate, and depending on how things go, both, or more than two sides start sending massive fleets (talking 50+ heavy ships of ISD and larger ships on both sides and equivalents), and something causes the fleets to freeze in time/space.. or disappear, or what have you, and pcs now investigate these disappearances, or they might be part of it and have to find way to release/return everyone.




On the disappearance of lets say Task Force Omega 501st Fleet detachment the entire force disappears only for the party to find the Task Force with a majority of the crew dead, some insane, and for a few hundred fused with the hull or each other.
For the Insane crew members some could attack physically with others attack with either personal weapons or another ships weapons.


----------



## Lord Zack

I was thinking that the PCs would be fighter pilots (stationed at Joint Base Langley–Eustis). It's been established that mobile suits have similar enough controls to fighter craft that people can relatively easily switch between them.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> I was thinking that the PCs would be fighter pilots (stationed at Joint Base Langley–Eustis). It's been established that mobile suits have similar enough controls to fighter craft that people can relatively easily switch between them.




Wouldn't that mostly be the Gundams/GM series as they have the core fighter in them.. but I could be way off on that.


----------



## Lord Zack

Well it seems that if you can pilot one mobile suit, you shouldn't have that much trouble adapting to another, including from Federation to Zeon mobile suits. GMs are not equipped with the Core Block System, however.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> Well it seems that if you can pilot one mobile suit, you shouldn't have that much trouble adapting to another, including from Federation to Zeon mobile suits. GMs are not equipped with the Core Block System, however.




As I said, I could be wrong. I haven't seen all of the Gundam series, or read all the info on them. 
As for switching between different mechs.. that makes sense for the most part.. especially in the Gundam universe.. they all use the same basic principles of how they are built and operate, so the major differences is just reaction times, equipment mounted and aesthetics.


----------



## AnimeSniper

Depending upon how immersive you would want the world some things would change gameplay.... I review which gundam series I have and make some notations to post here later.

1:OS for the various factions would differ unless the mecha all come from one solitary manufacturer i.e. Patlabor
2: Cockpit layout like American and European vehicles may have the layout differently
3:Security afterall we are talking a military mecha would most likely require an encryption keycard and password to start the unit


----------



## Lord Zack

That kind of varies by series, but it's often easy enough for a newb pilot to operate a mobile suit. Zakus in particular are supposed to be easy to operate. Even if that wasn't the case however, it wouldn't stop me from ignoring that fact.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

AnimeSniper said:


> Depending upon how immersive you would want the world some things would change gameplay.... I review which gundam series I have and make some notations to post here later.
> 
> 1:OS for the various factions would differ unless the mecha all come from one solitary manufacturer i.e. Patlabor
> 2: Cockpit layout like American and European vehicles may have the layout differently
> 3:Security afterall we are talking a military mecha would most likely require an encryption keycard and password to start the unit




Well, some shows feature biometrics as a security feature for the mecha (example is the Gundams of "Gundam 00"--at the very least they do an eye scan when activating). A couple feature something about how they only work for a certain type of people/race/whatever because of reasons like not having a brain that can process whatever the mecha is showing you fast enough or the mecha's reflexes being calibrated to a type of reaction speed that not everybody has.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Double post. Sorry.


----------



## AnimeSniper

marcoasalazarm said:


> Well, some shows feature biometrics as a security feature for the mecha (example is the Gundams of "Gundam 00"--at the very least they do an eye scan when activating). A couple feature something about how they only work for a certain type of people/race/whatever because of reasons like not having a brain that can process whatever the mecha is showing you fast enough or the mecha's reflexes being calibrated to a type of reaction speed that not everybody has.




True like the Newtypes in the original series who could sense one another and had precognitive abilities... https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amuro_Ray


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Yeah, so there could be a Psi-Tech (think that's the name? Need to check the D20 Future Gear book again) Gadget for weapons/armor/gear and for vehicles where you can lockdown your stuff so it works with only your psionic powers (or for people with psionic powers in general).


----------



## Lord Zack

On second thought the PCs might at least get the assistance of Earth Federation personnel in activating the Zakus. These particular Zakus might have features making them easier to pilot as well. I had conceived these particular Zakus as being test types or aggressor units used by the Earth Federation.

Many mechs in various series do have certain security features. For instance, Combattler V has special computerized helmets that help the pilots to operate the machine, but are keyed to their brainwaves. Mazinger Z cannot be operated without the plider, etc. However often enough some novice is able to operate a machine with little or no training (though it helps that many are not exactly ordinary) or either a good guy or a villain steals a machine and is able to relatively easily operate it.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

So I guess a) we could make a general "security lock" Gadget for Mecha (general rules of more expensive is more hard to break, player's choice of what the lock is, within GM-accepted limits and stuff like acceptable Progress Levels (because some of those locks are at the same PL as the Mecha, and some "Super Robot" settings obviously had the Robot at a higher level than the rest of the world) and b) a Feat (or Tree) that allows the characters to hack those security locks (ok, the lock has a difficulty to roll set and all, but the idea with this Feat/tree is triggering those "I just sat on this thing and all of a sudden it started moving!" or "whoops, so much for the vaunted security of (whatever the heck the Mecha is called)!" moments).


----------



## AnimeSniper

I have few concepts in my own Mecha Compendium doc for locking security features including I think a security measure that upon a failed access/activation the mecha locks the cockpit and releases a lethal/non-lethal gas either killing or knocking unconscious the pilot... another activates the power core in an overload mode destroying the mecha and x-feet surrounding it to prevent its technology and databases falling into enemy hands... another I think was a removable drive that when installed loaded the pilots configuration into the mecha's OS allowing for easier rotation between a mass produced line of mecha.


----------



## Lord Zack

I've been playing Homeworld Remastered and been thinking of how to incorporate it into Coreline. While Homeworld takes place in another galaxy, specifically the Whirlpool Galaxy, or a galaxy inspired by it, however the Bentusi are a trading race that can travel between galaxies. They might trade various elements of their technology to forces in the Milky Way and other galaxies. They often trade technology for resources, but could also trade for other technologies or other information. Particularly interesting are the local version of hyperdrive and the Phased Disassembler Array (PDA), which can allow even ships as small as carriers to build other ships.


----------



## kronos182

Well with the forums being reset back to april, I've got a few things to repost.. So I'll be reuploading whatever I've posted since April, I'm also open to any requests (still working on some NOD stuff, but could use ideas for Tiberium enhancements like I did on the buggy, cycle and one of the stealth tanks, which I'll need to repost again).


----------



## Lord Zack

Well. I've been working on a thing: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1BVau1XEbkjQQ7AVjY9N-sru6bepsZDy-ww5mRyCE5dU/edit?usp=drive_web


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Need more info on the Iconian War.

As well.... USS 'Whitmore'.... I think there were stats for the "Hammerhead" (http://snubfighter.wikia.com/wiki/SA-43_'Hammerhead' , from "Space: Above and Beyond". They were nearly complete, but never figured out how the hell to stat the rear turret in D20F fashion) and the F-302 lying around (I *think*. I need to look them up, see if I could save them). We definitely need stats for the H-8 Global Defender (http://independenceday.wikia.com/wiki/H-8_Global_Defender , that fighter jet from "Independence Day: Resurgence"), dunno if there's others we could stat.


My idea is we place all of these inside of a single information packet as examples of one of the new types of weapons systems mass-produced in the Post-Vanishing era: the "Endo-Exo Atmospheric Fighter".

(And thinking about it... wouldn't starfighters like the Viper and the X-Wing also fall under this category? Or maybe they are better classified as "Starfighters"? I mean... what differentiates a "starfighter" and an EEA?).

EDIT: Guess Valkyries also could count as EEAs, although the fact that they can transform into mecha may or may not place them on another form of classification.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Need more info on the Iconian War.
> 
> As well.... USS 'Whitmore'.... I think there were stats for the "Hammerhead" (http://snubfighter.wikia.com/wiki/SA-43_'Hammerhead' , from "Space: Above and Beyond". They were nearly complete, but never figured out how the hell to stat the rear turret in D20F fashion) and the F-302 lying around (I *think*. I need to look them up, see if I could save them). We definitely need stats for the H-8 Global Defender (http://independenceday.wikia.com/wiki/H-8_Global_Defender , that fighter jet from "Independence Day: Resurgence"), dunno if there's others we could stat.
> 
> 
> My idea is we place all of these inside of a single information packet as examples of one of the new types of weapons systems mass-produced in the Post-Vanishing era: the "Endo-Exo Atmospheric Fighter".
> 
> (And thinking about it... wouldn't starfighters like the Viper and the X-Wing also fall under this category? Or maybe they are better classified as "Starfighters"? I mean... what differentiates a "starfighter" and an EEA?).
> 
> EDIT: Guess Valkyries also could count as EEAs, although the fact that they can transform into mecha may or may not place them on another form of classification.




Quick difference from Endo-Exo vs Starfighter.. EEAs are designed to operate in both atmosphere and space (obviously) and capable of leaving a planetary surface under their own power (usually), however they are also "short" range craft.. depending on tech (and universe) can travel a few AUs with some combat loiter time.
Starfighters can be space only, or also fill EEA as they can also operate in atmo and space, however many suffer in performance in atmo (TIEs are a good example of this limitation), but they have GREATER range, usually. Many are also designed (but not all) with the capability to achieve FTL speeds (x-wing, TIE Advance x1 and higher). 
Veritech craft, and other transformer fighters/vehicles would be considered a subclass/type within any type of craft, or just a feature, which it really is. But would definitely be a multi-role type craft (VF-1 would fill general air superiority, ground assault and urban combat/close quarters (as both gerwalk with it's vtol and higher maneuverability but lower speed, and battloid mode for walking around). The VF-21 and 22 (macross plus) could be interceptors and heavy fighters, plus fill other roles due to their other modes.

Hammerhead rear turret can be handled 2 ways: 1 - as a point defense system (look at my notes on point defense system, especially the light version); 2 - a manned gun that only fires in the rear half (technically it would be an arc, but for simplicity sake anything in rear half of the ship, with a penalty to attack).

Iconian War is from...??? and the USS Whitmore?


----------



## Lord Zack

The Iconian War is a storyline from Star Trek Online. It was the culmination of the storyline up to that point, where the Iconians who were pulling the strings up to that point came in force. It culminated in a final battle over Earth. Here's a link to the Star Trek Online wiki page on it: http://sto.gamepedia.com/Iconian_War

As for the Whitmore (it's under the jurisdiction of the Air Force, not the Navy, so it gets the real, but currently disused prefix USAFS), it is a reference to Thomas J Whitmore from the Independence Day movies. The Agamemnon-class is from Gundam SEED: http://gundam.wikia.com/wiki/Agamemnon-class


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Dunno about adding the Iconian War.


----------



## kronos182

RX-78-2 Gundam
The RX-78-2 is theaccumulation of the V Project, using advanced technology and materials,including Luna Titanium armour and superstructure. It also incorporates theCore Block system which is a fighter jet that can link to it, and other VProject mechs. While a highly effective and mobile mech, the RX-78-2 isexpensive and the Earth Federation only produced very small numbers of thesemechs. The RX-78-2 also carried experimental energy weapons, the beam sabersand beam rifle, which required a special weapon pack mounted to the back thathelps recharge these weapons. The weapon pack also acts as a means to carryweapons to keep the hands free. The legs have hardpoints and compartments tohold extra ammunition for projectile weapons or extra weapons or equipment.

RX-78-2Gundam
Size: Gargantuan (59 Ft) (-4)
Bonus Hit Points: 400
Superstructure: Luna Titanium Alloy
Hardness: 20, 40 vs kinetic attacks
Armour: Luna Titanium Alloy
Bonus to Defense: +8, +6 shield
Armour Penalty: -5
Reach: 15 ft
Strength Bonus: +24
Dexterity Penalty: 0
Speed: 55 ft, 3000 ft space
Purchase DC: 50

Slots
Helmet OracleTargeting System (+3)
Visor Class IVSensors
Cranium VulcanWeapon
Back Improved DeepSpace Thrusters
Left Arm 1
Left Hand 1
Right Arm 1 
Right Hand 1
Shoulders Space Skin
Shoulder Shield
Back Weapon Pack
Torso and Belt CoreBlock System
Left Leg 1
Right Leg 1
Boots Zero-GStabilizer
CommSystem

Standard Package Features: Core Block System, Weapon Pack, Improved Deep SpaceThrusters, Magnetic Coating
Bonuses: -1 attack, darkvision 120 ft, +4 Navigate & Spot
Weapons: Vulcan Weapon -1 ranged 3d8 ball, 20, 60 ft, S/A, 2000 rds, or
Beam Rifle -1attack, 10d10, energy, 20x4, 120 ft, single, 10 internal, handheld, or
Beam Saber (2) +8melee, 7d10, fire, 19-20x3, 2 min operation
Slam +8 melee 2d8+12blud, 20, 15 ft reach 

Weapon Pack
This backpack likeitem houses the power system that power the RX-78-2's energy weapons and whereit stores the weapons it carries, which is usually two beam sabers and a beamrifle. Although it can also carry a bazooka, projectile rifles and other weapons,and even carry the shield. The beam rifle can be recharged after 1 minute (10rounds). Each beam saber can be recharged in 1 minute (10 rounds). The weaponpack can carry the two beam sabers, the shield and two long weapons, such as abeam rifle and a projectile rifle, or the hyper bazooka, or some othercombination.
Equipment Slots: 2,must be back, torso or belt.
Activation: None
Range Increment: Touch
Target: You
Duration: None
Saving Throw: none
Purchase DC: 27
Restriction: Mil (+3)

Core Block System
The Core BlockSystem is part of the V Project design, using a fighter jet as a modularcockpit and control system for a number of mechs in the RX-78 series. It alsoacts as an escape vehicle with its own weapons and propulsion system for thepilot. The fighter folds up into a compact form while docked in the torso ofthe RX-78-2 and shares power with the mech. In the event the mech would bedestroyed, the pilot can make a Reflex save DC 20 to eject safely. However ifthe mech would have suffered enough damage to bring it past -50 hit points fromthe attack that destroyed it, the pilot must make a second Reflex save DC 20 orsuffer half the damage the mech would have suffered past 0 to the escapefighter. The fighter carries 4 fire-linked Vulcan weapons, the same as thosemounted in the mech's head, plus two missiles in internal launchers. Theseweapons can only be used when the fighter is not docked with the mech.
CoreBlock Figther
Crew: 1
Passengers: 0
Cargo: 50 lbs
Init: -1
Maneuver: +2
Top Speed: 1500 (150), 3000 ft space
Defense: 8
Hardness: 9
Hit Points: 35
Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 50
Restriction: Mil +3

 Weapon
 Damage
 Crit
 Damage Type
 Range Incr
 Rate of Fire
 Magazine
 4 Vulcan Weapons
 5d8
 20
 Ballistic
 100 ft
 S, A
 200 rds link
 2 Missiles 
 -
 -
 -
 -
 S
 2



MagneticCoating
The jointsand motors have a special magnetic coating that gives it greater range ofmovement and reaction times. Reduce Dex penalty to a mech by 2, grants +1 toInitiative and +2 to Reflex saves.
Equipment Slots:None
Activation: None
Range Increment: Touch
Target: You
Duration: Persistent
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 12 + one-quarter the mech's base purchace DC
Restriction: Mil (+3)

Shield
The RX-78-2 carriesa modified Bastion Tactical Shield that is treated to also act as a heat shieldfor planetary re-entry. This makes the shield heat resistant. All fire damagetaken from atmospheric entry is halved. If the mech equipped with this shieldis struck while the shield is being used from a non-sneak attack or from aflanking opponent, the mech has fire resistance 15.
Equipment Slots: 1,hand or arm
Activation: None
Range Increment: Touch
Target: You
Duration: Persistent
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 6 + one-quarter the mech's base purchace DC
Restriction: Mil (+3)

Vulcan Weapon
This weapon systemis a rapid fire ballistic weapon used for anti infantry and can be used toattempt to shoot missiles, but usually a back up weapon. If used to shootmissiles, it has a 20% chance to shoot down missiles that attack the equippedmech, and uses 10 rounds of ammunition. Each time the system is used to shootdown missiles, it incurs a cumulative -1 to ranged attack rolls due to the headturning to bring the weapon to bear. As a weapon, it deals 3d8 points ofballistic damage.
Equipment Slots:1
Activation: Attack or attack of opportunity
Range Increment: 70 ft
Target: Single target within 700 ft, or missile, or autofire
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: none
Purchase DC: 25
Restriction: Mil (+3)

Improved Deep SpaceThrusters (PL7)
These are improvedversions of the deep space thrusters for mechs over the previous age, grantinggreater speed and endurance allowing a mech to keep pace with ships better thanprevious models. These thrusters give a mech a space tactical speed of 2500  ft (5 squares) and can travel the length of asolar system twice before needing refueling. They are not designed foratmospheric flight.
Equipment Slots: 2,must be torso, back or legs.
Activation: Free action
Range Increment: Personal
Target: You.
Duration: Persistent
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 14 + one-quarter PDC of the mech.
Restriction: None

Beam Rifle
The beam rifle is anexperimental energy weapon, with power similar to those mounted on starships,able to cripple mechs in a single blow. However, due to the energy drain, thebeam rifle has a limited number of shots before it needs to be recharged. Deals10d10 points of energy damage, with a critical x4 damage, can only fire 10times before requiring a recharge. The beam rifle is a two handed rifle, butcan be fired with only one hand but suffers -2 to attack rolls.
Equipment Slots: 2,hand or arm.
Activation: Attack
Range Increment: 120 ft, 2500 ft space
Target: Single target within 1200 ft
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: none
Purchase DC: 45
Restriction: Mil (+4)

Beam Saber
The beam saber is anexperimental plasma based melee weapon that is able to cut through nearly anymaterial. However it has a short operating time before requiring a recharge.Large mech 3d10, Huge 5d10, Gargantuan 7d10, Colossal 9d10, fire damage, ignoring15 points of hardness/DR, critical threat range 19-20, x3, can not add strengthmodifier to damage. Operational for 2 minutes (20 rounds) before requiring arecharge.
Equipment Slots: 1,hand or arm
Activation: Attack
Range Increment: melee
Target: Single
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: none
Purchase DC: 44
Restriction: Mil (+4)

Optional Weapons
The RX-78-2 has anumber of optional weapons that it can be equipped with, including common mechweapons.

Gundam Hammer
The Gundam Hammer isa mech sized flail, used for smashing mechs, fortifications and even disarmingor tripping mechs. Damage is based on size of the mech: Large 6d8 +5 ft reach,Huge 8d8 +10 ft reach, Gargantuan 10d8 + 15 ft reach, Colossal 12d8 +20 ft reach;bludgeoning damage. The equipped mech can attempt to make a trip or disarmattack with +4 bonus. If the trip attempt fails, the mech can drop the GundamHammer.
Activation:Attack
Range Increment: melee + reach
Target: Single
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: none
Purchase DC: 8 + one-quarter base purchase DC of the mech.
Restriction: Mil (+3)

Hyper Bazooka
This is a heavymissile weapon with a small magazine of 3 380mm rockets. Deals 15d8 points offire damage to a 30 foot radius burst, and ignores 20 points of hardness/DR onthe initial target hit. The bazooka itself only holds three rounds, and eachequipment slot dedicated to ammunition holds 3 rockets. Takes a standard actionto load the bazooka, which provokes an attack of opportunity. While fairlyaccurate, it isn't very effective against fast moving targets, suffering -2 tostrike anything moving more than 40 ft / round on ground, or 2000 ft in space.It can be fired one handed, but suffers a further -2 to attack.
Equipment Slots: 1hand held
Activation: Attack
Range Increment: 150 ft
Area: 30 ft radiusburst
Target: Single target within 1500 ft
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Reflex DC 18 for half damage in blast radius, not counting targetstruck.
Purchase DC: 22 for launcher, 16 for 3 pack of rockets
Restriction: Mil (+3)


Variants
A few variants ofthe RX-78-2 were made that were not classified as new mechs entirely.

RX-78-02
The RX78-02 is anAlternate Fiction version of the RX-78-2 that has more projectile weapons builtinto it. It removes one of the beam sabers, adds a modified M-9 Barrage to theright shoulder and a short ranged cannon that rotates over the shoulder to theleft shoulder. However these additions increases the weight and slows the mechdown.
Make the followingchanges to an RX-78-2 to convert it to a RX-78-02
Decrease speed by 5ft ground, 500 ft space;
Increase HP by 50;
Remove 1 Beam Saber;
Add Short range M-9Barrage to right shoulder (uses right arm slot) with range increment of only 50ft, only 3 belts of 50 rounds, can not be reloaded except by special equipment;
Add WarpathRecoilless Rifle to left shoulder (uses left arm slot) with 20 rounds.
Increase PDC by +1


----------



## kronos182

DC-15S ClonetrooperCarbine
This is a carbineversion of the DC-15A, and saw more use with special units in the early yearsof the Clone War before coming just as common as the DC-15A. It has the samepenetrating power as the 15A, but had shorter range and had a hire rate offire.. It came with a folding stock for improved aiming when braced, and agrappling cable can be fired, but was attached to the butt of the foldingstock, requiring the stock to be folded when using the cable. The BlasTech E-11is based on the DC-15S, but with slightly better range and weighed less.

DC-15S ClonetroooperCarbine (Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 3d10-1
Critical: x3
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 55 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Medium
Weight: 8 lbs
Ammo: 100 Box
Purchase DC: 23 Ill (+4)
Notes: Comes with a scope and HUD target link. Sadly, the programming for thelink is optimized for a system that most people don't have access to (namelyclonetrooper armour). Resetting it for another HUD system is a DC 30 ComputerUse check. Armour piercing grants +1 attack bonus against targets with armouror natural armour, but suffers -1 to damage, already calculated in damageabove.
Grappling Cable -The DC-15S includes a grappling hook and launcher with 100 ft of duracable.Includes a winch to retract the cable, able to lift up to 400 lbs, but at arate of 20 feet per round.
Stock: The foldingstock helps keep the DC-15S's size down, but when extended, the weapons sizechanges to large, but when aiming (use of Deadeye feats and similar), grants anadditional +1 to the attack roll.
(Alternate armourpiercing rules: Instead of the +1 attack bonus and -1 penalty to damage,instead ignores 2 points of hardness/DR.)
Stun Setting: Can beset to stun, requiring the target to make a Fort save DC 18 or be stunned for1d4 rounds.

Z-6 Rotary Blaster
A heavy weapondeveloped by Merr-Sonn Munitions issued as a special weapon during the CloneWars. This weapon differs from other repeating blasters in that it had 6rotating barrels, each with its own actuating chamber, wrapped around acoolant-lined core, plus the galven circuitry used meant the Z-6 had both ahigh cyclic discharge rate and good cooling, with a high sustained rate offire. The Z-6 was just light and small enough that it can be fired while on themove, albeit moving slowly.
It had a specialdesigned power pack that allowed for a large capacity, however it would eatthrough these power packs rather quickly, but did mean it wasn't required to betied to a power generator, but can be hooked to one for an unlimited ammunitionsupply. Another difference is that the Z-6 can fire only in autofire mode, buttrained troopers can fire controlled bursts that can extend its ammunitionsupply, or focus its blasts to a smaller area.

Z-6 Rotary Blaster(Exotic Firearms Proficiency Z-6)
Damage: 4d10
Critical: x3
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 75 ft
Rate of Fire: A
Size: Large
Weight: 30 lbs
Ammo: 200 box, or unlimited connected to generator
Purchase DC: 26
Notes: Fire on the Move, Big Target, Hard to Dodge
Fire on the Move -Due to the design of the Z-6 and its supporting straps, a user can move at halfspeed while using the Z-6, and suffer only -1 to attack rolls.
Big Target - Ifattacking a single target that fills the 10 ft by 10 ft autofire area, thattarget suffers 50% more damage.
Hard to Dodge - Dueto the high rate of fire of the Z-6, the Reflex save for half damage is DC 20instead of the normal 15.





AT-RT
The All TerrainRecon Transport, or Republic Scout was a small walker developed during theClone Wars, was a two legged walker that was suited for recon, patrol and lightground support roles in areas that had terrain that was difficult for wheeled,tracked or even some repulsor craft couldn't navigate. The pilot controlled theAT-RT from a seat high upon its tall legs, using controls similar to a speederbike, with the advanced sensors and gyro systems keeping it well balanced andsure footed on rough terrain, even at high speeds. The controls, combined withits onboard computer and sensors made the AT-RT very responsive, and evenintuitive, allowing for an experienced pilot to pull impressive maneuvers,including leaping onto a large vehicle, while tilting the chin down to blast atthe target's roof before leaping off again. Armed with a chin mounted laserallowed it to engage infantry and even light vehicles. The laser can be linkedto the pilot's helmet HUD, following the head movements for better accuracy.
The AT-RT is onlyone square wide and two squares long (4.5 feet wide by 8.75 feet long) andstands 11.3 feet tall, providing only 1/4 cover to the pilot, but only from thefront and back. Requires a move action to go from kneeling rest position tostanding at full height. When in resting position with the legs folded, theAT-RT is only 5 feet tall. Requires Vehicle Expert (Walker) feat to operateproperly.

Crew:1
Passengers: 0
Cargo: 30 lbs
Init: +0
Maneuver: +3
Top Speed: 165 (16)
Defense: 10
Hardness: 7
Hit Points: 25
Size: Large
Purchase DC: 30
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: Military radio, headlights, first aid kit, chin mounted laser,sensors equivalent to mech mk III sensors with HUD link to helmet, two sidesaddle storage containers, power pack recharger (can recharge a single powerpack in 1 hour), weapon link to HUD
Notes: Rough Terrain Design, Leaping, Climbing.
RoughTerrain Design - All penalties for rough terrain are reduced by half, 
Leaping -The AT-RT is able to leap up to 15 feet high, 20 feet across. It has a baseJump skill of +3, with a successful Drive check, the pilot can add half his/herown Jump skill bonus.
Climbing -The AT-RT is able to climb hills and mountains, up to 70 degree incline, with abase Climb skill of +4, with a successful Drive check, the pilot can add halfhis/her own Climb skill bonus. 

Chin Laser
The AT-RThas a chin mounted laser turret that is linked to the HUD of the pilot'shelmet, following its movements, granting greater accuracy, granting +1 toattack rolls.

 
 Damage
 Crit
 Type
 Range Inrc
 Rate of Fire
 Magazine
 Chin Laser
 4d10
 20/x2
 Fire
 75 ft
 S, A
 Unlimited


----------



## kronos182

Transformers Options

TemperatureVulnerabilities
Transformers are vulnerable to extreme cold (-30 degrees) and extreme heat(500+ degrees). For cold this includes liquid nitrogen; and heat is thermitebased weapons. I want to expand this to cold including sub-arctic temperatures,cold based lasers, and for heat to include plasma and fusion based weapons thatdeal heat.

Improved VehicleForm
Instead of choosinga new vehicle form when the transformer character is eligible to pick a newform at a level that grants a feat, may choose to improve one of their currentvehicle, or animal if they have the beast form feat. Each time this is chosen, choosetwo of the following to improve: HP +2, Init +1, Maneuver +1, Speed +5, Defense+1, Hardness +1, Cargo +50 lbs. The same vehicle form can only be improved 3times by this method. For beast forms, pick two of the following: Str +1, Dex+1, Speed +5, Defense +1, DR +1, attacks/abilities that have a save DC areincreased +1.

Installing Equipment
A Transformer canhave equipment installed/integrated into its body. The type of equipment thatcan be installed can range from personal to vehicle, starship, mech and roboticequipment. Most equipment can be used in all forms, although some might not beform appropriate. Such as melee weapons while in car form. However, for a +1PDC, such equipment can be used even if it is not form appropriate, such as anintegrated high frequency sword can be deployed as a bladed bumper for addeddamage in ram attacks, or as spinning blades that extend from the wheels forside swipe attacks (can only pick one). A Transformer with starship or mechsensors, or even targeting systems can uses these in any form, same with somedefensive systems.

Special Abilities
Some transformersdevelop special abilities, either from when they are first created/born, orthrough years of hard combat, research or other means. Only about 25% ofTransformers have special abilities.
Roll 1d4 for thecategory of ability, then roll for the ability, or choose one. GMs feel free toadd more special abilities.

 Roll 1 Movement 2 Attack 3 Defense 4 Misc 1 Burst of Speed Flame Enhanced Forcefield Holograms 2 Teleport Acid Enhanced Deployable Armour Healing 3 Interstellar  Teleport Cold Enhanced Resistance Quantum Divination 4 Alternate Movement  Type Area Attack Fortification Cloak 5 Grav Chute EMP Jammers Displacement 6 Juggernaut Glass Gas Rocket Deflection Field Machine Possession 7 Shockwave Concussive Barrier Phase Shifter 8 Sonic Enhanced Steel Satellites Mini-Con 9 OverDrive 10 Repair


Movement
Burst of Speed - Forshort periods of time, the Transformer can increase their speed in any form.For 1+1/2 Con Modifier rounds the Transformer can increase its speed in anyform by 50%. Useable 1+ Con Modifier times per day.
Teleport - TheTransformer has an ability similar to Space, or Ground Bridges, able toteleport itself and up to 1000 lbs of cargo, many miles away. The Transformeris able to teleport up to a maximum of 100 miles+50 miles /3 levels, requiringa Navigate check DC 20 +1/50 miles rounding up to the nearest 50 miles. If theTransformer can see the location reduce DC by 1, is familiar with the location,reduce by -1, or access to a GPS system and coordinates decrease DC by 2. Ifthe check fails by 5 or less, the Transformer is off target in a randomdirectly by 1d10x 1d10% miles away from target location. A failure of more than5 means the Transformer teleports 1d10x50 miles in the opposite direction andtakes 2d6 damage from an energy backlash. The Transformer is able to teleport1+ 1/2 Con modifier times per day, taking a full round action.
InterstellarTeleport - The Transformer possesses a personal Space Bridge, able to transportitself to other planets or even star systems, but can not teleport shortdistances. The Transformer is only able to teleport itself and up to 1000 lbsof cargo, up to 1 light year +1 light year /3 levels, requiring a Navigatecheck DC 25 +1/light year. Access to a stellar navigation/positioning systemreduces the DC by 2. Failure is similar to Teleport, only distance is in AU's(each AU is 93 million miles), requiring 1 minute of calculating and chargingenough power, the Transformer is only able to move up to half speed or takedefensive only actions.
Alternate MovementType - The Transformer's vehicle, or beast form (pick one alternate form) isable, for short periods use an alternate movement type (1d4: 1 land, 2 sea, 3air, 4 space). The Transformer is able to use this alternate movement type for1 hour +1 hr/Con modifier. The alternate movement type speed is only 75% of theoriginal movement type maximum speed. If the new type is space, the Transformerhas a base speed of 2000. It takes a move equivalent action to switch betweenthe movement types.
Grav Chute - TheTransformer has the ability to reduce the effect of gravity on it. Whenfalling, if from a height of greater than 60 feet, it is considered to havefallen only 60 feet. Jump checks gain +2, and on worlds with higher than 2 Gs,the Transformer is affected as if the gravity is 1 less. For example, if theTransformer is on a 3 G planet, it is only affected by 2 G penalties.
Juggernaut - When inmotion the Transformer is particularly devastating. For every 10 feet(character scale) or squares (vehicle scale) the Transformer moves in a round,as part of a charge, bull rush, or just normal movement, the Transformer add +2to melee damage or bush rush checks.

Attacks
Flame Enhanced -Once every 1d4 rounds, the Transformer can enhance all of its attacks to dealan additional 2d6 fire damage for one round.
Acid Enhanced - Onceevery 1d4 rounds, the Transformer can enhance all of its attacks to deal anadditional 2d4 acid damage for one round. The acid continues to deal 1d4 damagefor 1d4 rounds.
Cold Enhanced - Onceevery 1d4 rounds, the Transformer can enhance al of its attacks to deal anadditional 2d6 cold damage for one round.
Area Attack - Onceevery 1d4 rounds, the Transformer can make one of its ranged attacks thatnormally doesn't deal damage to an area, deal all of its damage to a 10 footradius area, DC 15 for half damage.
EMP - TheTransformer is able to release an electromagnetic pulse in a 50 foot area. ThisEM pulse is powerful enough to affect even Tempest protected equipment,requiring a Fort save DC 20. Other Transformers, robots and mechs that fail thesave are stunned and immobile for 1d4+1 rounds and suffer 3d4 electricaldamage. Those that make the save only suffer 1d4 electrical damage and aredazed for 1 round. Useable 1 + Con modifier times per day.
Glass Gas Rocket -The Transformer can launch a rocket that upon detonation releases a gas thattemporarily causes objects to crystalize and become brittle. Targets in the 30foot radius area must make a Fort save DC 20, or for the next 1d4 rounds suffer50% more damage. The Transformer is able to launch this rocket once every1d10+1 rounds.
Shockwave - TheTransformer releases a massive wave of force outwards 20 ft +5 ft/size categoryover medium, sphere dealing 3d6 concussive damage to all within the area, aswell as initiate a bull rush against all creatures affected, using a singlebull rush check. The bull rush check is made as if by a creature one sizelarger than the Transformer with +2 bonus to Strength. In addition, affectedtargets much make a Reflex save DC 15 +1 for every 5 points they failed theirStrength check against the bull rush or be knocked prone. Flying targets takeonly half damage from the blast and are not knocked prone, but suffer -4 totheir bull rush checks.
Sonic Enhanced-  Once every 1d4 rounds, the Transformercan enhance all of its attacks to deal an additional 2d8 sonic damage for oneround. The affected target(s) must make a Fort save DC 18 or be deafened.

Defense
Forcefield - TheTransformer can erect a forcefield to absorb damage. The Transformer can createa forcefield with a strength of 20 x Con Modifier HP. Once depleted it takes 10minutes to recharge. Useable 1 + 1/2 Con modifier times per day, requiring a moveequivalent action to activate.
Deployable Armour -The Transformer can generate and deploy armour plating around itself,temporarily giving itself greater protection, but hampers its movementssomewhat. This armour can be deployed in any form, granting +4 Equipment bonusto Defense, +50 +20/size category over medium temporary HP that is reducedfirst, reduce speed by 10, reduce Dex bonus to Defense by 2, increase armourcheck penalty by -2. This armour can be generated  1 + Con modifier times per day, the benefitsand penalties lasting until temporary HP is deleted + 3 rounds, or deactivatedif there is still temporary hit points left. If the temporary hit points aredepleted, the armour can not be redeployed for 5 minutes as it is repaired.
Resistance - TheTransformer is resistant to certain types of damage. 1d6 for type; 1 Fire, 2Cold, 3 Acid, 4 Sonic, 5 Ballistic, 6 Electricity, roll 1d4 for level: 1 Resist5, 2 Resist 10, 3 Resist 15, 4 Resist 20.
Fortification - TheTransformer has a reinforced structure, making it resistant to critical hits,with a chance to convert critical strikes into regular hits. Roll 1d3: 1 LightFortification 25% chance, 2 Medium Fortification 50% chance, 3 Heavy Fortification75% chance.
Jammers - TheTransformer has built in sensor jammers, giving enemy sensors a -5 to Sensorchecks, in addition the Transformer gains one-half concealment against missileattacks. Requires a standard action to activate or deactivate. 
Deflection Field -The Transformer an erect an energy field that deflects attacks, granting a +3Deflection bonus to Defense, and +2 Reflex against area attacks. TheTransformer can activate the field for 5 rounds +1/Con modifier up to 1 +1 Conmodifier times per day.
Concussive Barrier -The Transformer emits an invisible field around it, that creature, robot,vehicle, mech or other Transformer that gets within 5 feet of it are thrownback by a concussive force 1d4x10 feet, suffering 1d4 points of bludgeoningdamage for every 5 feet thrown back. A Reflex save DC 10 + Con modifier isrequired for those thrown back to land on their feet; otherwise they fall proneand drop anything they are holding. The field can be maintained for 5 + 1/2 Conmodifier rounds, for 3 + 1/2 Con modifier times per day.
Steel Satellites -The Transformer can release a swarm of small metal plates, in any form (somebeast forms have scales or thick hide, depending on the animal), that surroundit. These satellites interfere with physical attacks, granting a +4 Deflection bonusto Defense. Alternatively these satellites can be launched outward striking allwithin 20 feet for 3d6 slashing damage, Reflex save 17 for half damage. If usedfor defense, the satellites can orbit for 5 rounds + 1/2 Con modifier roundsbefore reattaching to the Transformer. If launched outward, the Transformer cannot activate this ability for 1d4 minutes as they are regenerated.

Misc
Holograms - TheTransformer can create up to 5 holographic images, including sounds of anyobject up to one size category larger than itself, up to 200 feet away. Movingthe holograms requires a concentration check each round the holograms arerunning. Requires a standard action to activate. Will save DC 15 + Int Modifierto disbelieve the illusions.
Healing - TheTransformer contains advanced repair subroutines, able to repair battle damage.Once every 1d4 rounds, the Transformer can repair 1d4 + 1/2 Con modifier HP.
Quantum Divination -As a full round action, doing nothing but concentrate, making a successfulConcentration check DC 20, the Transformer can see possible future outcomes toactions via the quantum vibrations in molecules. For the next 1d4 minutes, all attacks,saves, checks and Defense the Transformer makes gain a +2 Insight bonus.Useable 1 + 1/2 Con modifier times per day.
Cloak - TheTransformer is able to cloak itself, rending it invisible to all senses, exceptfor sound and vibrations in the ground as it walks. Gains +40 to Hide ifimmobile, +20 if moving. Pinpointing an invisible Transformer who isn'tattempting to hide requires a Spot check DC 40 if immobile, DC 20 if moving.
Displacement - TheTransformer surrounds itself in a light-bending effect, making it difficult tosurmise its true location. Any melee or ranged attack directed at theTransformer has a 50% miss chance unless the attacker can locate theTransformer other than sight.
Machine Possession -The Transformer has the ability to take over any machine that is unattended. Bytouching the machine as a full round action, the Transformer imbues it with abit of energy from its spark, turning the object into an animated object (seed20 Menace Manual pg16). The animated machine follows the Transformersinstructions to the best of its abilities. Thus a possessed computer if orderedto research all information on a particular topic will search the internet, ifit is connected to the internet, or begin reading nearby books. The possessionlasts for 30 minutes x Transformer Int Modifier. The Transformer can possess1/2 Con modifier machines at a time.
Phase Shifter - TheTransformer is able to temporarily phase shift, making it intangible. The PhaseShifter can be used two different ways, which take a free action to switchbetween or activate, but only once per round. The first is defensively, grantingthe Transformer a 50% miss chance from enemy attacks for 3 + Con Modifierrounds. The second way is to become follow intangible, allowing the Transformerto pass through matter, such as walls, completely avoid physical attacks.Energy attacks have a 50% chance of affecting the intangible Transformer. TheTransformer can only maintain this use for a total of 1 round + 1/2 Conmodifier rounds. Useable, in either way, up to 1 + Con modifier times per day.
Mini-Con - TheTransformer carries as part of itself a Diminutive to Small sized transformer.Create a transformer of the necessary size, however it is not limited to thecivilian vehicle alternate form rule, usually taking an alternate form of somekind of object or machine of appropriate size. This mini-con doesn't have itsown spark, instead sharing a piece of the Transformer's spark. It is able toact on its own, but always in the best interests of its parent Transformer, andfollowing the parent Transformer's orders to the best of its abilities. Whencarried by the parent Transformer, in a special bay, from which it can launchfrom at as a standard action, the parent Transformer gains the followingbenefits: +2 Spot, Listen, can not be flanked, +1 Init, ranged attacks havetheir ranged increased by 20 feet, and gains Fast Heal 5 for 5 rounds twice perday. If the mini-con is destroyed, the parent Transformer permanently loses 20Hit Points, 2 points of Constitution, and -1 to attack, saves and Defense.
OverDrive - TheTransformer can overcharge its systems for short periods of time. For 3 + 1/2Con modifier rounds, the Transformer gains the following benefits: When makinga full attack action, may make one extra attack with any weapon being held, orbuilt in, using full attack bonus. Gains +1 to attack rolls and +1 Dodge bonusto Defense and Reflex saves, however any condition that causes the lose of Dexmodifier to Defense, also causes the lose of the Dodge bonus. All forms ofmovement area also increased by 30. Afterwards the Transformer is fatigued. Useable 2 + 1/2 Con modifiertimes per day.
Repair - TheTransformer has advanced repair subroutines and systems that allow it to repairitself or other mechanical devices (robots, objects, mechs, vehicles and evenother Transformers) with a simple touch, requiring a Repair check DC 15,repairing 2d4 HP. This ability can only be used 2 + 1/2 Con modifier times perday.


----------



## kronos182

Nod Buggy

When Kane appearedon Coreline and discovered there was no NOD, he began gathering resources andbuilding forces. Some of those included some of the older units from the FirstTiberium War due to them being cheap and easy to build until he had more resourcesfor the more advanced units. Most of the older style vehicles were quicklyreplaced as more advanced units were made, some sold on the black market formore resources or technology. Some were retained to use as test beds for newtechnologies researched, stolen or acquired from other means. 

One of the olddesigns is the original NOD Buggy, and open rollcage cabin made of durasteeltubing, with run-flat tires, powerful turbocharged engine all combine to createa light weight, maneuverable and fast all terrain workhorse, used for recon,scouting, harassment missions and hauling cargo as its powerful engine hasenough torque to pull heavy loads. The lack of armour and open frame does makethe driver and passengers vulnerable to attacks and the elements, but thevehicle itself suffers less damage as weapons fire has a greater chance ofpassing through the frame instead. The buggy is usually armed with a machinegun or grenade launcher, two squares wide, two squares long, providesone-quarter cover to the occupants. Due to the open frame, takes a free actionto enter or exit the Buggy. Carries enough fuel for 7 hours of driving.

NOD Buggy
Crew: 2(driver and gunner)
Passengers: 1
Cargo: 500 lbs, tow 5 tons
Init: +0
Maneuver: +4
Top Speed: 275 (28)
Defense: 9
Hardness: 6
Hit Points: 32
Size: L
Purchase DC: 21
Restriction: None
Accessories: Military Radio, trailer hitch, run-flat tires, weapon mount(usually machine gun or grenade launcher with up to 400 bullets or 100grenades)
Notes: Half penalties for rough terrain, Open Frame, High Torque Engine

Open Frame
The openframe of the Buggy makes striking the vehicle itself a bit difficult as weaponsfire has a chance to pass through. All attacks against the Buggy have a 20%miss chance as the rounds or discharge passes through the frame. Area attacksdeal half damage, while saved Reflex rolls for half deal only one-quarterdamage. However, due to the open frame, any attacks that would have hit butmissed due to the 20% miss chance have a 20% chance of striking the crew andpassengers, but deals only half damage.

High TorqueEngine
Due to thedesign of the engine, even while pulling a full 5 tons, the NOD Buggy onlyreduces speed by 10% (max speed while pulling 5 tons is 250 (25)).


TiberianUpgrade Buggy
Kane beganproducing even more Tiberian based technology just before his attack in 6 P.V.,and tested some of the technology on older designs used for test bed purposes.

TiberiumEngine Buggy
This NODBuggy has an engine enhanced to use Tiberium gas as an additive. The frame isalso made of a non-metallic material, while not improving its overall hardness,it does make it immune to corrosive materials, including Tiberium gas. Theengine overall has a minor enhancement in speed and can pull more weight, up to7 tons, but its main benefit is a short major boost in speed, like anafterburner. Also the driver can cause the exhaust to release a cloud ofTiberium gas which is quite toxic to humans and corrosive to metals, however itdoesn't protect the crew or passengers, who usually wear some kind ofenvironmental armour that is also immune to corrosive attacks. The weapon mountstill carries a machine gun or grenade launcher type weapon, but these areusually a Tiberium enhanced weapon, or any other infantry level weapon. Thebuggy has enough fuel for 8 hours of driving.

Make thefollowing changes to the NOD Buggy:
Cargo: Cantow 7 tons, without losing any speed with full load.
Top Speed:280 (28)
PurchaseDC: 25
Accessories:Add non-metallic construction
Notes: Immune to acid/corrosive attacks, does not trigger magnetic triggermines, Speed Boost, Tiberium Cloud.

Speed Boost
When activated, afree action, the vehicle gains a +60 square boost in speed for up to 5 rounds,but can be deactivated at any time before then, however the driver suffers a -5to Drive checks. Rams made will gain 1 bonus die to damage. When active, the enginecompartment and exhaust emit a green glow, which will light up a 30 foot arealike a lantern, which will negate any attempts to hide the Buggy at night. Thiscan be used any amount of times as long as the Buggy has fuel.

Tiberium Cloud
At any time as astandard action, the driver, or gunner, can cause the exhaust to emit a cloudof green Tiberium gas. The cloud fills a 20 foot wide, 20 ft high, 30 foot longarea when activated, and lingers for 1d4+1 minutes and requires a strong wind (40mph or greater) to start to dissipate. Those in the cloud can not see more than5 feet in front of them, obscuring all vision, including darkvision and thermalvision, giving everything concealment within 5 ft (20% miss chance) and thosefarther total concealment (50% miss chance), those in the cloud have totalconcealment from those outside the cloud. Those in the cloud wearing, carryingor vehicles made of metal suffer 2d6 points of acid damage every round. Peoplewithout environmentally sealed/NBC armour or vehicles must make a Fort save DC20 or suffer 1d4 Constitution damage. Those that save suffer 2d4 points of hitpoint damage. The save must be made once very minute within the cloud. Thosewho fail the Fort save more than twice within a week of each other have a 50%+10% per failed Fort save above 2 within 1 week of developing permanent healthproblems which will cause 1d4 points of permanent Constitution damage, and anytime the victim would make a save against Exhaustion, Fatigue or Massive Damagesuffers -4 to the save and Fatigue and Exhaustion last twice as long, requiringdouble the normal recovery time.
The Tiberium NODBuggy can use this ability 10 times per fuel tank load.





Recon Bike

As Kane began tobuild his power base, the old Recon Bikes saw use as quick strike anti-tank andrecon units, as they were originally intended, but were phased out as betterunits were quickly produced as resources were gathered. Most where sold on theblack market with some retained as test beds. After Kane's defeat, andsupposedly death, many cell groups use Recon Bikes as quick strike anti-armourunits as they steal new technologies or disrupt government forces in Kane'smaster plan.

The Recon Bike is arear steering bike with a frontal plexiglass-like cockpit, providing the riderwith excellent cover and clear field of vision. The front wheel is fixed tohelp provide stability. Mounted on the rear is a pair of TOW missile launchers.This does limited the Recon Bike's combat endurance as once the payload isexhausted, it must beat a hasty retreat, but with its small size andmaneuverability, a group can lay in hiding to ambush armoured columns and causemassive damage and chaos. The Recon Bike is 1 square wide and 2 squares long,provides three-quarters cover to the rider.

NOD Recon Bike
Crew:1
Passengers: 0
Cargo: 30 lbs
Init: +0
Maneuver: +4
Top Speed: 300 (30)
Defense: 10
Hardness: 6
Hit Points: 28
Size: M
Purchase DC: 26
Restriction: None
Accessories: Military Radio, run-flat tires, weapon mount 4 tube TOW Launcher,off-road design, targeting system.
Notes: Half penalties for rough terrain.

Weapons
TOW Launcher
The ReconBike usually carries either Javelins or Milan missiles in a 4-tube launchersystem on the back behind and on either side of the driver. The built intargeting system allows the driver to fire the missiles without having todismount. While stationary the system grants +2 to attack rolls with the TOWmissiles. 

UpgradedRecon Bikes

Latermodels had the TOW launchers replaced with mini-rocket or missile launchers toincrease payload, even with a decrease in damage per missile and range, but themultiple rockets/missiles allowed for greater loiter times and more flexible intypes of targets engaged.




Stealth Tank mk1

The original StealthTank at the time of its creation was a marvel of technology, with its LazarusShield rendering it nearly invisible visually and to some other forms ofsensors. The tank itself used a frame loosely based on light IFVs but insteadof two tracks or multiple wheels it has four wheels in independent armouredstruts, each capable of turning independently, giving it incrediblemaneuverability for its size. Mounted on the back are two TOW missile launcherswith multiple tubes. 
The inside of thetank is filled with the Lazarus Shield generator, which distorts the air aroundit, making it virtually invisible to visual sensors. While a marvel oftechnology the Lazarus Shield does have some weaknesses, such as unable tofunction when weapons are fired; and up close the invisibility field appears asa form of air distortion, similar to heat waves. Also the field doesn't stopmotion detectors or thermal sensors, but does distort thermal signatures, whichcan be used to advantage in the right environments. The hull angled and coatedin radar reflective/absorbing material. The Stealth Tank mk1 is two squareswide, three squares long, and provides full cover to its occupants. There is ahatch at the rear for the crew to enter/exit by.

NOD Stealth Tank mk1
Crew:3
Passengers: 0
Cargo: 250lbs
Init: -1
Maneuver:-1
Top Speed:120 (12)
Defense: 8
Hardness:12
Hit Points:50
Size:Gargantuan
PurchaseDC: 43
Restriction: Military(+3)
Accessories:Military radio, NBC cabin, 8 hour life support, off-road design, encryptedburst transmitter/radio scrambler, HUD, darkvision 200 ft, thermo vision 200ft, hazardous chemical and radiation sensors and GPS, Lazarus Shield, sensordeflecting shape, TOW missile launchers, targeting system.
Notes:Mounted weapons don't suffer penalties for the vehicle moving, half penaltiesfor rough terrain, +4 Fort saves vs Chemical/Poison/Radiation, Sensors +4 DC,+2 attack roll when immobile.


TOW Launchers
The Stealth Tank mk1has two TOW missile launchers, each with four tubes, with a single reload foreach tube for a total of 8 missiles. Usually loaded with Javelin, for bothground and air targets, or MILANs. Other TOW style missiles can be substituted.

Lazarus Shield
This opticalcloaking field renders the Stealth Tank mk1 invisible to all visual sensors,granting a +40 to Hide when immobile, or +20 while moving. Even if detected,the Lazarus Shield still prevents the tank's exact position from being know,granting a 50% miss chance to all attacks. However those within 20 feet of thetank can see the distortion field a bit better and only have a 25% miss chance,if they notice the distortion field or the tank's presence. The Lazarus fieldcan be activated and deactivated as a free action before and after an attack,as the field can not function while the weapons fire. The field can bemaintained for a total of 6 hours before it needs a 1 hour cool down time. The6 hours can be broken up, such as when weapons fire. If inactive for more than1 hour between activations before the 6 hours are up, the 6 hours are reset.
If the Stealth Tankmk1 suffers more than 50% damage, the Lazarus Shield will not activate untilrepaired.




NOD Attack Buggy

The Attack Buggyreplaces the old open frame NOD Buggy, with upgrades including having armour,although still open topped, about the same speed although it has an upgradedengine, it is weighed down by the light armour and built in twin machine gunsemi turret mounted behind the driver. The Attack Buggy is built for combat andfills the roll of recon, anti-infantry and quick strike against light targets,and lacks the trailer hitch and passenger capacity. The buggy is two squareswide, two squares long, provides one-half cover to the occupant. Carries enoughfuel for 9 hours of driving.

NOD Attack Buggy
Crew:1
Passengers: 0
Cargo: 50 lbs
Init: +0
Maneuver: +4
Top Speed: 275 (28)
Defense: 9
Hardness: 8
Hit Points: 38
Size: L
Purchase DC: 24
Restriction: None
Accessories: Military Radio, run-flat tires, weapon mount twin thunder machineguns, off road design, targeting system
Notes: Half penalties for rough terrain, semi turret for machine gun allows toattack any target within front half arc (front, left and right), penalties toattack with mounted weapons while moving reduced by half.


 Weapon
 Damage
 Crit
 Damage Type
 Range Incr
 Rate of Fire
 Magazine
 Linked Twin  Thunder machine gun
 3d10
 20
 ball
 100 ft
 A
 Linked 1400 rds



TiberianUpgrade Attack Buggy
Kane beganproducing even more Tiberium based technology just before his attack in 6 P.V.,and tested some of the technology on older designs used for test bed purposes.
The AttackBuggy can have one of two upgrade packages:

TiberiumSpeed Upgrade
Thisupgrade is similar to the original NOD Buggy engine upgrade, increasing theAttack Buggy's speed, made with non-metallic material that is immune tocorrosive attacks, and releases a cloud of Tiberium gas. The crew  will need environmental protection from theAttack buggy's own gas attack still.

Make thefollowing changes to the NOD Attack Buggy:
Top Speed:290 (29)
PurchaseDC: 25
Accessories:Add non-metallic construction
Notes: Immune to acid/corrosive attacks, does not trigger magnetic triggermines, Speed Boost, Tiberium Cloud.

Speed Boost
A slightlyupgraded version from the Nod Buggy's version with improvements in technology,fuel and Tiberium refinement.
When activated, afree action, the vehicle gains a +70 square boost in speed for up to 5 rounds,but can be deactivated at any time before then, however the driver suffers a -4to Drive checks. Rams made will gain 1 bonus die to damage. When active, the enginecompartment and exhaust emit a green glow, which will light up a 30 foot arealike a lantern, which will negate any attempts to hide the Attack Buggy atnight. This can be used any amount of times as long as the Buggy has fuel.

Tiberium Cloud
At any time as astandard action, the driver, or gunner, can cause the exhaust to emit a cloudof green Tiberium gas. The cloud fills a 20 foot wide, 20 ft high, 30 foot longarea when activated, and lingers for 1d4+1 minutes and requires a strong wind (40mph or greater) to start to dissipate. Those in the cloud can not see more than5 feet in front of them, obscuring all vision, including darkvision and thermalvision, giving everything concealment within 5 ft (20% miss chance) and thosefarther total concealment (50% miss chance), those in the cloud have totalconcealment from those outside the cloud. Those in the cloud wearing, carryingor vehicles made of metal suffer 2d6 points of acid damage every round. Peoplewithout environmentally sealed/NBC armour or vehicles must make a Fort save DC20 or suffer 1d4 Constitution damage. Those that save suffer 2d4 points of hitpoint damage. The save must be made once very minute within the cloud. Thosewho fail the Fort save more than twice within a week of each other have a 50%+10% per failed Fort save above 2 within 1 week of developing permanent healthproblems which will cause 1d4 points of permanent Constitution damage, and anytime the victim would make a save against Exhaustion, Fatigue or Massive Damagesuffers -4 to the save and Fatigue and Exhaustion last twice as long, requiringdouble the normal recovery time.
The Tiberium NODAttack Buggy can use this ability 12 times per fuel tank load.

Tiberium AttackUpgrade
This packageincreases Attack Buggy's offensive and defensive capabilities. Although it usessimilar non-metallic construction as the Tiberium Speed upgrade, it is heavier.A rotating set of blades are mounted on the front for ramming attacks, which isespecially useful against infantry, the Twin Thunder machineguns are replacedwith twin .50 cal/12.7mm machineguns. The last upgrade is the Tiberium Infuser,a device that can enhance its weapons, or repair the Attack Buggy while in aTiberium field or gas area. However the driver is not protected from theeffects of Tiberium.

Make the followingchanges to the Attack Buggy:
Reduce Top speed to250 (25);
ReduceManeuverability to +2;
Increase Hardness to10;
Accessories: Addnon-metallic construction, Blade Ram, replace Twin Thunder Machineguns withtwin linked 12.7mm machineguns, Tiberium Infuser.
Notes: Immune toacid/corrosive attacks, does not trigger magnetic mines.

Twin Linked 12.7mmMachine guns increases damage to 3d12, crit 20, Ballistic damage, rangeincrement 120 ft, S/A, 1200 rds linked.

Blade Ram
Mounted on thefront, between the front wheels is a set of rotating blades, designed to shredinfantry. Make a ram attack as normal (see d20 Modern pg 160), however damageis slashing, and against infantry, the Attack Buggy doesn't lose any speed,take any damage or loses control after striking infantry.

Tiberium Infuser
While the AttackBuggy is within the area of a Tiberium Gas attack (such as the Tiberium Cloudfrom Nod Buggy or Attack Buggy with Tiberium engine upgrades) or a Tiberiumfield, the Infuser absorbs Tiberium and feeds it to either the weapons or thearmour of the Attack Buggy.
Each round theAttack Buggy is in a Tiberium area, the driver must select one of the followingto enhancements. It can be changed at the start of each of the driver's round:
Weapon Enhancement -The weapons are enhanced by Tiberium, dealing +2 damage / die (both the BladeRam and the twin linked 12.7mm machineguns) for the next attack, which must bemade that round or the next round. A target damaged by the a Tiberium infusedattack must also make a Fort save DC 15 or suffer 1 point of Constitutiondamage, while those that save suffer only an additional 1d4 points of damagedue to damage from bits of Tiberium in the wound from the attack.
Repair - The Infuseruses the Tiberium to repair damage to the Attack Buggy, repairing 1d4 HitPoints.
Armour Enhancement -The Infuser strengthens the armour and structure of the Attack Buggy, grantingit +2 Defense and +5 Hardness until the start of the driver's next turn.




Attack Cycle

The Attack Cycle isthe next generation Recon Bike, featuring better rocket launchers, usingmini-rockets, a fully enclosed canopy that covers the rider in a proneposition. Mounted on the rear is a pair of mini rocket launchers designed toattack both ground and air targets. The Attack Cycle still fills the recon andquick strike roles, with speed comparable to the old Recon Bike, but mountsslightly better armour and a larger rocket payload, even if each rocket dealslower damage. The launchers are designed that they can fire individually or asa pair for higher damage.  The AttackCycle is 1 square wide and 2 squares long, provides complete cover to therider.

NOD Attack Cycle
Crew:1
Passengers: 0
Cargo: 20 lbs
Init: +0
Maneuver: +5
Top Speed: 300 (30)
Defense: 10
Hardness: 6
Hit Points: 32
Size: M
Purchase DC: 28
Restriction: None
Accessories: Military Radio, run-flat tires, weapon mount x2 mini-rocketlaunchers, off-road design, targeting system.
Notes: Half penalties for rough terrain, reduce penalties to attack rolls whilemoving by half against ground targets, when immobile +2 to strike air targets.

Weapons


 Weapon
 Damage
 Crit
 Damage Type
 Range Incr
 Rate of Fire
 Magazine
 Mini Rocket  Launcher (2)
 varies
 20
 varies
 150 ft
 S
 12 ea



Mini-RocketLaunchers
The Attack Cycle hastwo mini rocket launchers configured to use virtually any available minirocket, and able to attack both air and ground targets.
Common rocketsinclude:

 Type
 Damage
 Radius
 Reflex DC
 Dam Type
 
 LAW
 10d6
 10 ft
 18
 Fire
 Ignore DR/Hard 10
 Explosive
 6d6
 20 ft
 19
 Fire
 
 Fragment
 6d6
 20 ft
 19
 Slashing
 Crit 19-20x2


Two rockets can befired at the same target at the same time, increase damage by 50%, radius by50%, Reflex saves by +2.


Tiberium EnhancedAttack Cycle

Experimenting withvarious new technologies and Tiberium, the Attack Cycle was another oldervehicle used to test new systems. Included in the upgrades is a Flicker Fieldand Tiberium Caltrops. The flicker field is a low level form of the LazarusShield, based loosely on Distortion Fields, but not only does it fade in andout of vision, it also partly becomes intangible. This allows the Attack Cycleto evade incoming fire even better as strikes might just pass right through it.The caltrops are similar to regular caltrops, meant to damage tires of pursuingvehicles or infantry by puncturing tires and feet, but they also contain piecesof Tiberium Vinifera, or Blue Tiberium. This variant of Tiberium is quitecombustible and unstable, making the caltrops even more dangerous as theyexplode. The mini rocket launchers may also include any Tiberium enhancedwarheads instead of conventional mini rockets.

Make the followingchanges to the Attack Cycle:
Change Maneuver to+4
Change Hit Points to32
Add Flicker Field
Add Tiberium Caltrops
Add Self RepairSystem
PDC 29

Flicker Field
The flicker field isa low level Lazarus Shield combined with a Distortion field enhanced withTiberium. Instead of rendering the Attack Cycle completely invisible, it blursthe cycle's outline and leaves a bit of an after image, as well as makes theimage fade in and out at random intervals. It also randomly makes the cycleintangible at random intervals, allowing matter and energy pass through it. TheAttack Cycle has a 25% miss chance to any weapons fired against it, and anyarea attacks. It also has a 50% chance of any attacks that manage to bypass themiss chance of passing through it as it becomes intangible. It takes a standardaction to active the Flicker Field, and can remain active for  a total of 1 hour before requiring a 1 hourcool down, but it can be turned on and off any number of times as long as thetotal time adds up to an hour. While the field is up, the Attack Cycle can notfire any weapons as the weapons have a great chance of being intangible and notdoing any damage when they strike a target.

Tiberium Caltrops
These are four, orsometimes more, spikes made of iron and bits of Tiberium Vinifera (BlueTiberium) that are released from a container on the back of the Attack Cyclethat cover an area 10 feet wide, 20 feet long. Used to slow and damage vehiclesand infantry following the Attack Cycle, or to create an obstacle. Creaturesmoving more than half their speed, or each round spent fighting in the areafilled with Tiberium Caltrops, the caltrops make a touch attack (+0 base attackbonus), dealing 1d4+2 damage (half slashing, half fire) on a successful hit,and the injury reduces foot speed by half (a successful Treat Injury DC 18 orone day's rest remove this penalty). Charging or running creatures mustimmediately stop if it steps on a caltrop. The creature must also make a Reflexsave DC 15 or fall prone, where another caltrop can make an attack. 
Vehicles movingthrough the area must make a Drive check DC 15 to avoid the caltop obstacle. Ona failed save, the vehicle is attacked by 1d4+2 caltrops. 
The Attack Cycle hastwo single use Tiberium Caltrop containers. Refills PDC 20 each.

Self Repair System
The upgraded AttackCycle has a self repair system that can repair most damage. It can not repairdestroyed components, such as tires, the weapons, etc, only repair if they haveat least 1 HP left. The system can repair 1d4 HP per round to a maximum of 25HP repaired before needed to replenish the system. Refilling the system is PDC15.




Stealth Tank mk2

The Stealth Tank mk2is similar to the original Stealth tank with it's four wheels in independentarmoured struts, each capable of turning independently, giving it incrediblemaneuverability for its size. Although the body is similar, but a bit larger, ithas better armour and improved engine and the armoured struts redesigned foreven greater mobility. The top mounted TOW missiles are changed to variablecell missile launchers that can target both air and ground targets. Thevariable cells are designed so that they can be easily set for different typesof missiles or rockets to match the mission or availability, from the TOWs ofthe original, to mini-rocket/missiles or even RPGs with some work. The largerbody of the mk2 allows for two complete reloads of the launchers to be storedand can reload the cells within 30 seconds.
The inside of thetank is filled with the Lazarus Shield generator, which distorts the air aroundit, making it virtually invisible to visual sensors. While a marvel oftechnology the Lazarus Shield does have some weaknesses, such as unable tofunction when weapons are fired; and up close the invisibility field appears asa form of air distortion, similar to heat waves. Also the field doesn't stopmotion detectors or thermal sensors, but does distort thermal signatures, whichcan be used to advantage in the right environments. The hull angled and coatedin radar reflective/absorbing material. The Stealth Tank mk2 is three squareswide, three squares long, and provides full cover to its occupants. There is ahatch at the rear for the crew to enter/exit by.

NOD Stealth Tank mk2
Crew:3
Passengers: 0
Cargo: 250lbs
Init: -1
Maneuver:+0
Top Speed:160 (16)
Defense: 8
Hardness:14
Hit Points:55
Size:Gargantuan
PurchaseDC: 44
Restriction: Military(+3)
Accessories:Military radio, NBC cabin, 10 hour life support, off-road design, encryptedburst transmitter/radio scrambler, HUD, darkvision 200 ft, thermo vision 200ft, hazardous chemical and radiation sensors and GPS, Lazarus Shield mk2,sensor deflecting shape, variable cell missile launchers 2, targeting system.
Notes:Mounted weapons don't suffer penalties for the vehicle moving, half penaltiesfor rough terrain, +4 Fort saves vs Chemical/Poison/Radiation, Sensors +4 DC,+3 attack roll when immobile.


2 Variable CellLaunchers
These missilelaunchers are able to fit nearly any missile that can be launched from theground, including TOW Javelin, Milan and similar missiles, mini-rocket andmini-missiles and even RPGs. Up to 5 TOW style missiles, 8 mini missile/rocketsor 9 RPGs per launcher (10, 16 or 18 respectively for both) ready for use, withtwo more reloads for each launcher inside. Reloading a launcher takes theauto-loading system 30 seconds (2 rounds). Changing the type of missile/rocketloaded in a cell tanks Repair check DC 15 and 5 minutes of work. 
Both launchers canbe fired at the same target, increase damage, blast radius by 50% and increaseReflex save by +2.

Lazarus Shield mk2
This opticalcloaking field renders the Stealth Tank mk2 invisible to all visual sensors,granting a +40 to Hide when immobile, or +20 while moving. Even if detected,the Lazarus Shield still prevents the tank's exact position from being know,granting a 50% miss chance to all attacks. However those within 10 feet of thetank can see the distortion field a bit better and only have a 25% miss chance,if they notice the distortion field or the tank's presence. The Lazarus fieldcan be activated and deactivated as a free action before and after an attack,as the field can not function while the weapons fire. The field can bemaintained for a total of 7 hours before it needs a 1 hour cool down time. The7 hours can be broken up, such as when weapons fire. If inactive for more than1 hour between activations before the 7 hours are up, the 6 hours are reset.
If the Stealth Tankmk2 suffers more than 75% damage, the Lazarus Shield will not activate untilrepaired.

Tiberium EnhancedStealth Tank mk2
The Tiberiumenhanced Stealth Tank mk2 can emit a burst of Tiberium  green lightning as well as release TiberiumCaltrops which are harder to detect.

Make the followingchanges to the Stealth Tank mk2
Increase Hit Pointsto 58;
Reduce cargo to 100lbs;
PDC 46;
Add TiberiumLightning Field, Tiberium Caltrops, electrical resistance 10.

Tiberium LightningField
The Lazarus shieldis modified so that it has an extra feature, when not used to cloak. As astandard action, when not cloaked, the Stealth Tank mk2 can create a 50 fthemisphere of lightning around it, which an be active for up to 1 minute. All,except the Stealth Tank mk2, within the field suffer 3d6 points of electricaldamage. The stealth tank also gains +5 Deflection bonus to Defense from allranged attacks. There is a 50% chance that physical ranged attacks (missiles,grenades, bullets) are destroyed before reaching the stealth tank, and any thatdon't deal fire or other energy damage (deal ballistic, slashing or piercing)have damaged reduced by half before the tank's hardness is applied. 
The lightning fieldprovides a large amount of light, lighting up a 100 ft area at night,completely negating any chance of hiding. Also the Lazarus Shield can not beactivated for 1d4 rounds after the Lightning Field is deactivated.

Tiberium Caltops
These are four, orsometimes more, spikes made of iron and bits of Tiberium Vinifera (BlueTiberium) that are released from a container on the back of the Stealth Tankthat cover an area 10 feet wide, 20 feet long. Used to slow and damage vehiclesand infantry following the vehicle, or to create an obstacle. Creatures movingmore than half their speed, or each round spent fighting in the area filledwith Tiberium Caltrops, the caltrops make a touch attack (+0 base attackbonus), dealing 1d4+2 damage (half slashing, half fire) on a successful hit,and the injury reduces foot speed by half (a successful Treat Injury DC 18 orone day's rest remove this penalty). Charging or running creatures mustimmediately stop if it steps on a caltrop. The creature must also make a Reflexsave DC 15 or fall prone, where another caltrop can make an attack. 
Vehicles movingthrough the area must make a Drive check DC 15 to avoid the caltrop obstacle.On a failed save, the vehicle is attacked by 1d4+2 caltrops. 
An interestingeffect discovered is if the caltrops are deployed while the stealth tank iscloaked, the caltrops are also affected by the Lazarus Shield, remainingcloaked for up to an hour, having an effective Hide bonus of +24, making themdifficult to detect. Stealth tank crews will often leave Tiberium Caltrops inareas where expected reinforcements will pass through before springing theirattacks.
The stealth tank mk2carries enough Tiberium Caltrops to be used 5 times. Refills PDC 20 each.


----------



## kronos182

A weapon emplacement loosely based on a Star Wars weapon emplacement (the ones used on Hoth during Empire Strikes back).

Bp.2 Anti-InfantryTurret

A light automatedemplacement weapon built for anti-infantry defense. This 15 foot tall, 20 footwide conical structure contains a retractable rapid-fire weapon, targeting andsensor systems and a deployable base with anchors that help keep it stationary,is easily transportable in a variety of ways. If fitted with parachutes oranti-grav units, can be dropped from low flying transports, or pushed off theback of ground vehicles into position. 
Inside the armouredshell is a power generator that power the Bp.2 for 3 days of constant use, or 2weeks of standby use. To help extend the power, solar and thermal collectorsdeploy from retractable slots, giving the Bp.2 an effective unlimited life span.It can even be connected to larger external power sources.
The onboard sensorsinclude motion detectors with a 200 ft range, thermal, digital optic telescope,IR and passive night vision with an effective scanning range of 1 mile, whichallows its simple, but effective combat computer and targeting system to plottargets movements and use its communications systems to report target sightingsto a master control centre. The weapon turret is designed to be modular and anumber of options are available, but all are energy weapons to save on weightand not requiring ammunition. Bp.2s are very effective when used in groups aspart of a defense grid, and can be linked together via narrow bandcommunications and with a command and control center. If several Bp.2s arelinked together (Computer Check DC 15 to establish a link), and within 100 ftof each other, each Bp.2 gains +1 bonus to attack and 1 additional attack ofopportunity for each Bp.2 within 100 feet, up to a maximum of +5 bonus toattack and 3 additional attacks of opportunities.
The combat computerand targeting system grants the Bp.2 2 attacks with an attack bonus of +5/+0, 2attacks of opportunity with the installed weapon. Within 50 feet, the Bp.2gains a +2 bonus to attacks  against mediumsized targets.

Init:+2
Defense: 8
Hardness: 10
Hit Points: 35
Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 22
Restriction: Mil
Accessories: Weapon Turret, targeting system, sensors, anchoring system,IFF.
Notes: Can have parachutes or anti-grav system for low altitude drops fromheights of a maximum of 3 miles. The anchoring system will anchor the Bp.2within 6 seconds (1 round) and raises the turret the next round, ready foraction.


 Weapon
 Damage
 Crit
 Damage Type
 Range
 Rate of Fire
 Special
 Laser
 4d8
 20
 fire
 120 ft
 S, A
 
 Plasma
 4d10
 20
 fire
 100 ft
 S, A
 
 Ion
 4d6
 20
 electricity
 100 ft
 S
 Stun, Disable
 Heavy Laser
 5d8
 20
 fire
 120 ft
 S
 Ignore 5  Hardness/DR
 Concussion Cannon
 3d10
 20
 concussion
 80 ft
 S
 Knockback



Stun
The Ion cannon isdesigned to stun targets, switching to stun mode is a free action when thecombat program is order to use nonlethal attacks. Targets struck must make aFort save DC 20 or be stunned for 2d4+2 rounds.
Disable
The Ion cannon candisable vehicles, robots and mechs. This functions similar to the stun settingbut against mechanical targets, including those hardened against EMP attacks.Targets struck must make a Fort save DC 18 or be stunned or immobile for 1d4+1rounds. A Repair check DC 15 can get the robot, mech or vehicle moving the nextround, but loses any manuverability or bonuses to Defense from Dex or dodgethat round.
Knockback
The concussioncannon can knock back targets struck. It initiates a bull rush attack on thetarget. Use the damage roll (before deducting any damage reduction, if any) ofthe Concussion cannon attack +4 for its strength value with a minimum result of10, even if the resulting roll is lower.


----------



## Lord Zack

The reason I want to add the Iconian War is because I think it has the opportunity to add a lot of potential stories to Coreline. You could have enemies team up against the Iconians in the face of oblivion, like the Earth Federation and the Principality of Zeon, or the Imperium of Man and... pretty much anyone. It could be an impetus for factions to resort to desperate measures like the deployment of experimental weapons like the Galactic Federation's Project Z (Zerg slave broods, which would perhaps only barely be ready for deployment due to the interference of Samus Aran) and tactics that could cause massive collateral damage. Also it's not like it leaves the Earth in ruins (though the same can't be said for many other worlds and many spacefaring factions would be weakened), since even during the Battle of Sol the Iconians didn't actually attack Earth itself.

I was also thinking that either during or shortly after the Iconian War the End War from Starcraft II: Legacy of the Void would happen. However that event is largely confined to the Koprulu Sector, so including it should not be as big a deal. Though it might include involvement by factions of the Imperium of Man, including Ultramar, the Tau and possibly the (Star Trek) Dominion.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> The reason I want to add the Iconian War is because I think it has the opportunity to add a lot of potential stories to Coreline. You could have enemies team up against the Iconians in the face of oblivion, like the Earth Federation and the Principality of Zeon, or the Imperium of Man and... pretty much anyone. It could be an impetus for factions to resort to desperate measures like the deployment of experimental weapons like the Galactic Federation's Project Z (Zerg slave broods, which would perhaps only barely be ready for deployment due to the interference of Samus Aran) and tactics that could cause massive collateral damage. Also it's not like it leaves the Earth in ruins (though the same can't be said for many other worlds and many spacefaring factions would be weakened), since even during the Battle of Sol the Iconians didn't actually attack Earth itself.
> 
> I was also thinking that either during or shortly after the Iconian War the End War from Starcraft II: Legacy of the Void would happen. However that event is largely confined to the Koprulu Sector, so including it should not be as big a deal. Though it might include involvement by factions of the Imperium of Man, including Ultramar, the Tau and possibly the (Star Trek) Dominion.




Interesting idea. I still have yet to read up on the Iconian War.. and I need the last two Starcraft II expansions.
Speaking of Imperium of Man and Starcraft.. what all do we have statted up for them? I believe I've seen the Starcraft marine armour and weapon and Goliath (SC1 era) if I'm not mistaken on this thread?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

I prefered STO stuff that had been brought to the Core Timeline to be up to "current day" (post-Iconian War) and moulded by it (so we are talking stuff like the Klingons and Starfleet back into speaking terms, the Romulans being led by (somewhat) good guys, etc)... mostly because of some things like, maybe, people from earlier in the War appearing here and there and thinking that triggering a SECOND Iconian War (well, for them... for this universe, being its first--one of their own liking) is a good idea.

Something for PCs to prevent.... by any means necessary.

As for Starcraft, dunno if we started more for it, but definitely know that we have not started anything for 40K yet.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> I prefered STO stuff that had been brought to the Core Timeline to be up to "current day" (post-Iconian War) and moulded by it (so we are talking stuff like the Klingons and Starfleet back into speaking terms, the Romulans being led by (somewhat) good guys, etc)... mostly because of some things like, maybe, people from earlier in the War appearing here and there and thinking that triggering a SECOND Iconian War (well, for them... for this universe, being its first--one of their own liking) is a good idea.
> 
> Something for PCs to prevent.... by any means necessary.
> 
> As for Starcraft, dunno if we started more for it, but definitely know that we have not started anything for 40K yet.




Ok.. I've got a few things to work on.. I'll probably do up a few more Star Wars vehicles/ships first.. do up some star trek stuff.. oooh.. I was going to do up some general rules for various factions I need to work on. I've got an idea for the 40K marines and possible mutations for the various implants failing in some way.. that will be a little ways off, but I've got some ideas at least.


----------



## kronos182

AT-DP All TerrainDefense Pod
The All TerrainDefense Pod is a small walker developed after the Clone Wars by the Empire,that is suited for recon, patrol and light ground support roles in areas thathad terrain that was difficult for wheeled, tracked or even some repulsor craftcouldn't navigate. Heavier armed and armoured, and larger than the originalAT-RT with a fully enclosed cockpit for the 2 person crew, with the advancedsensors and gyro systems with wide feet help keep it well balanced and surefooted on rough terrain, even at high speeds. Armed with a chin mounted lasercannon allowed it to engage infantry and light vehicles. The laser iscontrolled by the gunner, which allows the pilot to focus on getting intoposition and evading enemy fire. The pilot and gunner see out an armoured frontpanel and two slot style windows on the side set in hemisphere bulges, whichalso contain some of the sensors. The armour is strong enough to withstand mostinfantry weapons.
The AT-DP is twosquares wide and three squares long (10.5 feet wide by 14.9 feet long) andstands 38.1 feet tall, providing full cover to its crew. Due to its narrowlegs, infantry can occupy the same space as the AT-DP, the first and last 5feet as the feet while standing still are situated in the center for balance.The crew enters through a hatch on the roof, which takes 2 rounds to enter andstart the walker. The roof also has mountings so that it can be carried byseveral types of Imperial shuttles so that it can be transported around aplanet faster, or for planetary landings from an orbiting starship. RequiresVehicle Expert (Walker) feat to operate properly.

Crew:2
Passengers: 0
Cargo: 60 lbs
Init: +0
Maneuver: +1
Top Speed: 140 (14)
Defense: 10
Hardness: 15
Hit Points: 50
Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 40
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: Military radio, headlights, first aid kit, chin mounted lasercannon, sensors equivalent to mech mk III sensors, weapon link toHUD
Notes: Rough Terrain Design
RoughTerrain Design - All penalties for rough terrain are reduced by half, 
Climbing -The AT-DP is able to climb hills and mountains, up to 60 degree incline, with abase Climb skill of +2, with a successful Drive check, the pilot can add halfhis/her own Climb skill bonus. 

Chin LaserCannon
The AT-PDhas a chin mounted laser ball turret that is controlled by the gunner, allowingit to fire in almost any direction in its forward half. Although not optimizedfor attacking air targets, if the pilot tilts the body up, it can targetaircraft..

 
 Damage
 Crit
 Type
 Range Inrc
 Rate of Fire
 Magazine
 Chin Laser
 6d10
 20/x2
 Fire
 175 ft
 S, A
 Unlimited


----------



## kronos182

TIE Series Starfighters

Sienar Fleet Systems is one of the Star Wars manufacturers that appeared after the 23 Hours. Sienar Fleet Systems was made famous for several capital lines and for its most famous, or infamous, starfighter: the TIE. While the version of SFS that appeared is that of only a few years ABY (After Battle of Yavin), and its resources are not as extensive, SFS is producing as many ships as possible, including its TIE series. It is offering all the TIE series from its first prototypes as to the TIE/IN Interceptors and TIE/sa bombers on the open market and the Avengers for military contractors. With the examples of other TIE series, such as the Defenders and those of the GFFA, Sienar Fleet Systems is offering bounties on captured or salvaged examples so they can begin production of the later models.

T.I.E. Starfighter
The prototype/early production TIE was the first fighter to use Sienar's revolutionary SIE-TIE twin ion engine, but was a very basic craft, designed as a cheap, easy and quick to manufacture fighter that will fit in the limited space of starships of the time,or could be carried on external racks. The TIE starfighter has a ball main body with two vertical square 'wings' attached to the sides by short struts that act as solar collectors to help power the fighter. It carried basic sensors and targeting systems, no life support meaning the pilot needs independent air supply, FTL or defensive systems and armed with a single laser. Its lightweight and potent engines did give the TIE starfighter excellent maneuverability. The TIE starfighter is capable of entering and leaving a planet's atmosphere. The TIE starfighter is simple to operate, so even someone not trained as a pilot could pilot one, although not with great skill. The pilot enters through a hatch on the roof. The roof also has connections on the roof to allow it to be carried on external racks of various Imperial ships.

In Coreline the T.I.E. starfighter is used mainly by small militias, poor mercenary groups or as defense fighters for small shipping companies, or as trainer fighters for larger groups.

T.I.E. Starfighter (PL6)
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Fighter
Size: Huge (-2)
Tactical Speed: 4000 ft
Defense: 8 (10 base -2 size)
Flat-Footed Defense: 8 (10 base - 2 size)
Autopilot Defense: 
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 5d20 (100 hp)
Initiative Modifier: 
Pilot's Class Bonus: 
Pilot's Dex Modifier: 
Gunner's Attack Bonus: 
Length: 20.1 ft
Weight: 6,500 lbs
Targeting System Bonus: +1
Crew: 1
Passenger Capacity: 0
Cargo Capacity: 100 lbs
Grapple Modifier: 
Base PDC: 35
Restriction: Res (+2)

Attack: 
1 laser -1 ranged 6d8, 20, fire, 3000 ft, s

Attack of Opportunity: 

Bonuses:
Due to the small size and design, the TIE starfighter enjoys a +2 bonus to Pilot checks for stunt maneuvers.

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Twin Engine, Agile, Narrow Profile, Simple Controls
Engines: Ion engine
Armour: Polymeric
Defense Systems: 
Sensors: Class II, Targeting System
Communications: Radio Transceiver
Weapons: Laser cannon
Grappling Systems: 

Agile
As long as the TIE starfighter is moving (not stationary, so had moved the turn before and the current turn), the TIE gains a +2 Dodge bonus to defense, which stacks with any other Dodge bonuses the pilot has. This bonus applies to anyone targeting the TIE,and not just one specific target the pilot designates.

Narrow Profile
Due to the small cockpit of the TIE, but the large wing area from the sides, any attack that would normally strike the TIE starfighter has a 50% chance of missing due to passing through the empty space around the ball body between the wings.

Simple Controls
The TIE starfighterhas extremely simple controls, allowing someone without Starship Operations feat to only suffer -2 to Pilot checks with the TIE starfighter, and only gain half the bonus from the TIE's Agile properties.



T.I.E./LN Starfighter
The TIE/LN Starfighter, or just TIE Fighter is the current production model of the T.I.E. series, but still a very basic craft, designed as a cheap, easy and quick to manufacture fighter that will fit in the limited space of starships of the time, or could be carried on external racks. The TIE/LN still has the ball main body with two vertical 'wings' attached to the sides by short struts, but the wings are slightly larger and hexagon in shape with improved solar collection capabilities.. It carries basic sensors and targeting systems, no life support meaning the pilot needs independent air supply, FTL or defensive systems and armed with two lasers. The TIE/LN is equipped with a missile lock alert system as a means to help increase its survival chances, and the cockpit is fitted with an ejector seat. Its light weight and potent improved engines give the TIE starfighter excellent maneuverability. The TIE starfighter is capable of entering and leaving a planet's atmosphere. The TIE starfighter is simple to operate, so even someone not trained as a pilot could pilot one, although not with great skill. The pilot enters through a hatch on the roof. The roof also has connections on the roof to allow it to be carried on external racks of various Imperial ships.
Some operators have modified the T.I.E./LN with light shield generators, hyperdrives (FTL system)with nav comp systems, or missile launchers, however the added devices increases weight and decrease the TIE/LN's speed and maneuverability.

In Coreline the T.I.E./LN Fighter is used mainly by anyone with the credits, but mainly sold to the Imperial groups, GFFA and other militaries that want easily replaceable craft.

T.I.E./LN Starfighter (PL6)
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Fighter
Size: Huge (-2)
Tactical Speed: 4500 ft
Defense: 8 (10 base -2 size) +4 vs missiles
Flat-Footed Defense: 8 (10 base - 2 size)
Autopilot Defense: 
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 6d20 (120 hp)
Initiative Modifier: 
Pilot's Class Bonus: 
Pilot's Dex Modifier: 
Gunner's Attack Bonus: 
Length: 20.1 ft
Weight: 6,700 lbs
Targeting System Bonus: +1
Crew: 1
Passenger Capacity: 0
Cargo Capacity: 100 lbs
Grapple Modifier: 
Base PDC: 36
Restriction: Res (+2)

Attack: 
2 fire-linked laser -1 ranged 9d8, 20, fire, 3000 ft, s/a

Attack of Opportunity: 

Bonuses:
Due to the small size and design, the TIE/LN starfighter enjoys a +2 bonus to Pilot checks for stunt maneuvers.

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Twin Engine, Improved Thrust, Agile, Narrow Profile, Simple Controls, Ejector Seat
Engines: Ion engine
Armour: Polymeric
Defense Systems: 
Sensors: Class II, Targeting System, Missile Lock Alert
Communications: Radio Transceiver
Weapons: 2 Laser cannons
Grappling Systems: 

Agile
As long as the TIE/LN starfighter is moving (not stationary, so had moved the turn before and the current turn), the TIE gains a +2 Dodge bonus to defense, which stacks with any other Dodge bonuses the pilot has. This bonus applies to anyone targeting the TIE, and not just one specific target the pilot designates.

Narrow Profile
Due to the small cockpit of the TIE/LN, but the large wing area from the sides, any attack that would normally strike the TIE/LN starfighter has a 50% chance of missing due to passing through the empty space around the ball body between the wings.

Simple Controls
The TIE/LN starfighter has extremely simple controls, allowing someone without Starship Operations feat to only suffer -2 to Pilot checks with the TIE starfighter, and only gain half the bonus from the TIE's Agile properties.

Ejector Seat
The cockpit is fitted with a seat that has rocket boasters, and designed to quickly blast away the canopy, or top hatch to eject the seat and pilot to safety in the event the craft is destroyed immediately. Upon the craft reaching 0 hit points, the ejection system will eject the pilot safely away. However if the craft would be destroyed (see table 7-5 for destruction threshold, d20 Future pg 113 for negative hit points for ship type) by the attack that bought the equipped craft to 0 and below, the ejection seat still ejects the pilot, but must make a Reflex save DC 18, failure the pilot suffers half damage from the ship's destruction (10d6), success means the pilot only suffers 1/4 the damage (5d6).The pilot must have a space suit or other means to survive the vacuum of space.If the ship is destroyed while in a planetary atmosphere, it is equipped with a parachute to safely land.
The ejector seat is also equipped with a distress beacon which can be programmed for either general distress on all frequencies, or set to only friendly forces.

Options
The TIE/LN can befitted with ONE extra system, however the TIE/LN's speed decreases to 4000 ft and loses the Dodge bonus from its Agile properties.
Missile Launcher
The TIE/LN can befitted with a small missile launcher, usually a two shot concussion missile launcher, if concussion missiles are not available other missiles that can fit on gargantuan or smaller sized craft with a total payload of 2 missiles.

Shield Generator
The TIE/LN can befitted with a shield generator of any type available, from magnetic, particle or solid defense shields, providing 20 hp (using  RAW's 20 hp/die equal to 1/4 total hit dice).
Fields (magnetic,particle, etc) can be substituted instead of shields.

Hyperdrive
The TIE/LN can befitted with a low level hyperdrive and necessary navigational computers. The hyperdrive and nav comp will only have enough memory for 4 jump coordinate stored, takes 1d4+2 rounds to calculate new coordinates, and enough fuel for up to 20 light years distance.




T.I.E./sa Bomber
The TIE/sa bomber is a heavy attack craft of the TIE series of craft. As a cheap, easy and quick to manufacture fighter that will fit in the limited space of starships of the time, or could be carried on external racks, it lacks many systems like the TIE/LN.The TIE/sa has two cylinder shaped hulls between two vertical wings, similar to the TIE starfighter, but the upper and lower thirds are bent slightly inwards,and the whole craft is longer than the TIE/LN, with the cockpit in the right hull. It carries basic sensors but also includes terrain following and bombing software and targeting systems, no life support meaning the pilot needs independent air supply, FTL or defensive systems. The TIE bomber is armed with two lasers, but instead of them on the ball cockpit, they are mounted in the wing struts, just inside of the solar collectors. The secondary hull is the modular ordinance pod, able to quickly be fitted with different missiles, torpedoes or bombs, typically holding 4 to 8 heavy missiles or torpedoes, or between 16 and 24 missiles, or up to 20 bombs. The TIE/sa is equipped with a missile lock alert system as a means to help increase its survival chances, and ejector seat. The TIE bomber is capable of entering and leaving a planet's atmosphere. The TIE bomber is simple to operate, so even someone not trained as a pilot could pilot one, although not with great skill. The pilot enters through a hatch on the roof. The roof also has connections on the roof to allow it to be carried on external racks of various Imperial ships.
Some operators have modified the T.I.E./sa with light shield generators, hyperdrives (FTL system) with nav comp systems, or missile launchers, however the added devices increases weight and decrease the TIE/sa's speed and maneuverability.

In Coreline the T.I.E./sa bomber is used mainly by anyone with the credits, but mainly sold to the Imperial groups, GFFA and other militaries that want easily replaceable bomber craft.

T.I.E./sa Bomber (PL6)
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Fighter/Bomber
Size: Huge (-2)
Tactical Speed: 4000 ft
Defense: 8 (10 base -2 size) +4 vs missiles
Flat-Footed Defense: 8 (10 base - 2 size)
Autopilot Defense: 
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 8d20 (160 hp)
Initiative Modifier: 
Pilot's Class Bonus: 
Pilot's Dex Modifier: 
Gunner's Attack Bonus: 
Length: 30.2 ft
Weight: 15,000 lbs
Targeting System Bonus: +1
Crew: 1
Passenger Capacity: 0
Cargo Capacity: 120 lbs
Grapple Modifier: 
Base PDC: 37
Restriction: Mil (+3)

Attack: 
2 fire-linked laser -1 ranged 9d8, 20, fire, 3000 ft, s/a
Or Missile Launcher-1 ranged, damage varies by warheads loaded.

Attack of Opportunity: 

Bonuses:
Due to the small size and design, the TIE/sa bomber enjoys a +2 bonus to Pilot checks for stunt maneuvers.

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Twin Engine, Simple Controls, Ejector Seat
Engines: Ion engine
Armour: Polymeric
Defense Systems: 
Sensors: Class II, Targeting System, Missile Lock Alert
Communications: Radio Transceiver
Weapons: 2 Laser cannons, Ordinance Pod
Grappling Systems: 

Simple Controls
The TIE/sa bomber has extremely simple controls, allowing someone without Starship Operations feat to only suffer -2 to Pilot checks.

Ejector Seat
The cockpit is fitted with a seat that has rocket boasters, and designed to quickly blast away the canopy, or top hatch to eject the seat and pilot to safety in the event the craft is destroyed immediately. Upon the craft reaching 0 hit points, the ejection system will eject the pilot safely away. However if the craft would be destroyed (see table 7-5 for destruction threshold, d20 Future pg 113 for negative hit points for ship type) by the attack that bought the equipped craft to 0 and below, the ejection seat still ejects the pilot, but must make a Reflex save DC 18, failure the pilot suffers half damage from the ship's destruction (10d6), success means the pilot only suffers 1/4 the damage (5d6).The pilot must have a space suit or other means to survive the vacuum of space.If the ship is destroyed while in a planetary atmosphere, it is equipped with a parachute to safely land.
The ejector seat is also equipped with a distress beacon which can be programmed for either general distress on all frequencies, or set to only friendly forces.

Bomber Targeting
When making bombing runs, the TIE/sa bomber gains a +1 to attack rolls to successfully drop its bomb payload on target due to the terrain following and targeting systems.

Ordinance Pod
The secondary hull of the TIE/sa Bomber is modular and can be fitted with a large array of warheads or bombs, with a ventral bomb bay. It can hold up to 16 missiles that require a gargantuan sized craft as a minimum size, or 8 missiles that require colossal, or 8 torpedoes, or up to 20 bombs of similar size. The pod is designed that it can launch a single missile/torpedo or bomb at a time, or in pairs, treating a launched pair as fire-linked. 

Options
The TIE/sa bomber can be fitted with a few options, just like the TIE/LN

Shield Generator
The TIE/LN can befitted with a shield generator of any type available, from magnetic, particle or solid defense shields, providing 20 hp (using  RAW's 20 hp/die equal to 1/4 total hit dice).Fields (magnetic, particle, etc) can be substituted instead of shields.
Fitting the TIE/sa with a shield generator reduces speed to 3500 ft, loses the bonus to Pilot checks and warhead payload is reduced by 10%.

Hyperdrive
The TIE/LN can befitted with a low level hyperdrive and necessary navigational computers. The hyperdrive and nav comp will only have enough memory for 4 jump coordinates stored, takes 1d4+2 rounds to calculate new coordinates, and enough fuel for up to 20 light years distance. The TIE/sa has reduced speed to 3500 ft, loses the bonus to Pilot checks and warhead payload is reduced by 10%.

Passenger Pod
The ordinance pod is removed and replaced with a passenger compartment, however conditions are a little cramped, turning the TIE/sa into a small transport. This option can only be taken upon construction. The TIE/sa still retains the two lasers and missile lock alert and ejection system. The pod contains a low level hyperdrive, and can seat 6 passengers, a life support system, and extra fuel and supplies of air and food for up to 3 days. Passengers enter through a hatch in the roof, which also has mounts for docking on external racks or airlocks, there is a hatch that links the passenger pod to the cockpit. PDC for a Passenger Pod equipped TIE/sa 36, Res (+2).

Cargo Pod
This is similar to the Passenger Pod, except there is no seats and the pod can be sealed from the cockpit, or accessible via a hatch similar to the passenger pod. The cargo pod can be fitted with a life support system similar to the passenger pod. It carries up to 2 tons of cargo, which can be loaded via a large hatch at the front of the pod, or ventral ramp. A hyperdrive similar to the passenger pod is included. PDC for a Cargo pod equipped TIE/sa 35, Res (+2).


----------



## kronos182

T.I.E. Advanced v1
The TIE Advanced v1is an experimental TIE model fitted with a hyperdrive, basic shields, heavierarmour and a missile launcher. The TIE Advanced still has the ball main bodywith two vertical 'wings' attached to the sides by short struts, but the wings areshorter, curved and armoured, with the solar collectors on the inside toimprove durability, but reduces the solar collecting ability, necessitating alarger fuel supply, thus requiring a larger cockpit ball. The wings also foldinwards when it lands to reduce space in hangers. It carries improved sensorsand targeting systems, and life support, and armed with two lasers and a singlemissile launcher that holds up to 3 missiles. The TIE Advanced v1 is equippedwith a missile lock alert system as a means to help increase its survivalchances, and the cockpit is fitted with an ejector seat. The added systems,armour and reduced solar collection reduce the speed of the Advanced v1, evenwith improved engines, making it as fast as a TIE/LN, but has better systemsand armour. The TIE Advanced v1 is capable of entering and leaving a planet'satmosphere. The TIE Advanced v1 isn't as easy to fly as the TIE/LN, due to theadded equipment. The pilot enters through a hatch on the roof. The roof alsohas connections on the roof to allow it to be carried on external racks ofvarious Imperial ships. The onboard life support is good for 5 days beforeneeding refueling, and the hyperdrive is about the equivalent to otherstarfighter sized hyperdrives.

In Coreline theT.I.E. Advanced v1 is used mainly by anyone with the credits, but mainly soldto the Imperial groups, GFFA and other militaries for elite pilots for thosethat use TIE/LN, or a main fighter, if they have the money.

T.I.E. Advanced v1(PL6)
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Fighter
Size: Huge (-2)
Tactical Speed: 4000 ft
Defense: 8 (10 base -2 size) +4 vs missiles
Flat-Footed Defense: 8 (10 base - 2 size)
Autopilot Defense: 
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 8d20 (160 hp) 40 hp shields
Initiative Modifier: 
Pilot's Class Bonus: 
Pilot's Dex Modifier: 
Gunner's Attack Bonus: 
Length: 20.1 ft
Weight: 7100 lbs
Targeting System Bonus: +1
Crew: 1
Passenger Capacity: 0
Cargo Capacity: 180 lbs
Grapple Modifier: 
Base PDC: 39
Restriction: Res (+2)

Attack: 
2 fire-linked laser -1 ranged 9d8, 20, fire, 3000 ft, s/a
Or missile launcher-1 ranged, varies by warhead type, 3 missiles

Attack of Opportunity: 

Bonuses:
Due to the small size and design, the TIE Advanced v1 enjoys a +2 bonus toPilot checks for stunt maneuvers.

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Twin Engine, Improved Thrust, Agile, NarrowProfile, Ejector Seat
Engines: Ion engine, hyperdrive
Armour: Polymeric
Defense Systems: Shields
Sensors: Class III, Targeting System, Missile Lock Alert
Communications: Radio Transceiver
Weapons: 2 Laser cannons, missile launcher
Grappling Systems: 

Agile
As long as the TIEAdvanced v1 is moving (not stationary, so had moved the turn before and thecurrent turn), the TIE gains a +2 Dodge bonus to defense, which stacks with anyother Dodge bonuses the pilot has. This bonus applies to anyone targeting the TIE,and not just one specific target the pilot designates.

Narrow Profile
Due to the smallcockpit of the TIE Advanced v1, but the large wing area from the sides, anyattack that would normally strike the TIE/LN starfighter has a 50% chance ofmissing due to passing through the empty space around the ball body between thewings.

Ejector Seat
The cockpit isfitted with a seat that has rocket boasters, and designed to quickly blast awaythe canopy, or top hatch to eject the seat and pilot to safety in the event thecraft is destroyed immediately. Upon the craft reaching 0 hit points, the ejectionsystem will eject the pilot safely away. However if the craft would bedestroyed (see table 7-5 for destruction threshold, d20 Future pg 113 fornegative hit points for ship type) by the attack that bought the equipped craftto 0 and below, the ejection seat still ejects the pilot, but must make aReflex save DC 18, failure the pilot suffers half damage from the ship'sdestruction (20d6), success means the pilot only suffers 1/4 the damage (5d6).The pilot must have a space suit or other means to survive the vacuum of space.If the ship is destroyed while in a planetary atmosphere, it is equipped with aparachute to safely land.
The ejector seat isalso equipped with a distress beacon which can be programmed for either generaldistress on all frequencies, or set to only friendly forces.



T.I.E./INInterceptor
The TIE/INInterceptor is an advanced model of the TIE/LN deployed to elite units. The TIEInterceptor still has the ball main body with two vertical 'wings' attached tothe sides by short struts, but the wings are angled like the TIE Bomber's, buton the upper and lower thirds the wings ended forward to a point, with anoticeable gap. It carries improved sensors and targeting systems, but no lifesupport or hyperdrive, and armed with four lasers fitted into the points of thewings. The TIE Interceptor is equipped with a missile lock alert system as ameans to help increase its survival chances, and the cockpit is fitted with anejector seat. Due to the larger solar panels on the wings, more power can bededicated to the engines, and powering the two extra lasers, giving itincreased speed, making it one of the fastest TIEs until the Avenger andDefenders were produced in limited numbers. The TIE Interceptor is capable ofentering and leaving a planet's atmosphere. The pilot enters through a hatch onthe roof. The roof also has connections on the roof to allow it to be carriedon external racks of various Imperial ships. 

In Coreline theInterceptor is used mainly by anyone with the credits, but mainly sold to theImperial groups, GFFA and other militaries for elite pilots for those that useTIE/LN, or as an interceptor, as its main purpose to protect importantinstallations and fleet movements on patrol.

T.I.E./INInterceptor (PL6)
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Fighter/Interceptor
Size: Huge (-2)
Tactical Speed: 5500 ft
Defense: 8 (10 base -2 size) +4 vs missiles
Flat-Footed Defense: 8 (10 base - 2 size)
Autopilot Defense: 
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 8d20 (160 hp) 
Initiative Modifier:
Pilot's Class Bonus: 
Pilot's Dex Modifier: 
Gunner's Attack Bonus: 
Length: 31.5 ft
Weight: 7100 lbs
Targeting System Bonus: +1
Crew: 1
Passenger Capacity: 0
Cargo Capacity: 110 lbs
Grapple Modifier: 
Base PDC: 38
Restriction: Res (+2)

Attack: 
4 selective fire-linked laser -1 ranged 6d8 or 9d8 or 12d8, 20, fire, 3000 ft,s/a


Attack of Opportunity: 

Bonuses:
Due to the small size and design, the TIE Interceptor enjoys a +3 bonus toPilot checks for stunt maneuvers.

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Twin Engine, Improved Thrust, Agile, NarrowProfile, Ejector Seat
Engines: Ion engine
Armour: Polymeric
Defense Systems: 
Sensors: Class III, Targeting System, Missile Lock Alert
Communications: Radio Transceiver
Weapons: 2 Laser cannons, missile launcher
Grappling Systems: 

Agile
As long as the TIEInterceptor is moving (not stationary, so had moved the turn before and thecurrent turn), the TIE gains a +3 Dodge bonus to defense, which stacks with anyother Dodge bonuses the pilot has. This bonus applies to anyone targeting the TIE,and not just one specific target the pilot designates.

Narrow Profile
Due to the smallcockpit of the TIE Interceptor, but the large wing area from the sides, anyattack that would normally strike the TIE/IN has a 50% chance of missing due topassing through the empty space around the ball body between the wings.

Ejector Seat
The cockpit isfitted with a seat that has rocket boasters, and designed to quickly blast awaythe canopy, or top hatch to eject the seat and pilot to safety in the event thecraft is destroyed immediately. Upon the craft reaching 0 hit points, the ejectionsystem will eject the pilot safely away. However if the craft would bedestroyed (see table 7-5 for destruction threshold, d20 Future pg 113 fornegative hit points for ship type) by the attack that bought the equipped craftto 0 and below, the ejection seat still ejects the pilot, but must make aReflex save DC 18, failure the pilot suffers half damage from the ship'sdestruction (20d6), success means the pilot only suffers 1/4 the damage (5d6).The pilot must have a space suit or other means to survive the vacuum of space.If the ship is destroyed while in a planetary atmosphere, it is equipped with aparachute to safely land.
The ejector seat isalso equipped with a distress beacon which can be programmed for either generaldistress on all frequencies, or set to only friendly forces.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

A quick question: should Delos Park be part of this setting?


----------



## Lord Zack

I was not familiar with that so I had to look it up. You mean the park from the movie Westworld?  It looks interesting, with some potential for adventures including the classic "Holodeck Malfunction" type of event like in the movie. Other adventures might involve the park's competitors, which might include Hologram Fun World, owned by Lando Calrissian and having a facility on a space station over Earth. Might have a corporate espionage "Shadowrun"-type scenario, or or one or one where the PCs are trying to thwart such attempts. You might also have the PCs help people from the park investigate distant, exotic and potentially dangerous locations for expansions of the park. The park may have been bought by a company with experience in cybernetics, like Genom, Wayland-Yutani or Cyberdyne.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Yeah, it's the one from the movie. Would be fusioned with the one of the TV series, which means 1) bigger "Westworld" area (and the "Medieval World" section would have a small "simulated Westeros" section, as per that idea GRRM tried to toss to the series developer fellas) and 2) overall upgrade to the robots (although guess there's some of the 'older' models here and there (The Gunslinger is obviously one)). Dunno... pocket universe? The thing is HUGE on the TV series.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

All right, so it would be a hybrid of the film and tv series parks. Essentially, it's an upgraded version of the film park up to... well... current tech standards, so to speak.


----------



## Lord Zack

If the park is supposed to be that big- maybe it's a space station?

Kronos182, if your interested in starting out another mobile suit at some point, I'd suggest the MSER-04 Anf: http://gundam.wikia.com/wiki/MSER-04_Anf

It's primitive, even more so then the Zaku I, but that just makes it cheaper and easier to produce. Just about anybody would ne able to get their hands on this mobile suit and operate it. Some models run on fossil fuels!


----------



## kronos182

I'll add the MSER-04 Anf to list of things of do. First I want to get a couple of Rebel Alliance fighters done.. so Y-wing and X-wing most likely.. finish work on the 40K Space Marine and template for making your own chapter with different mutations/failed organs, and I think there was one other Gundam you wanted me to make, but forget what it was off hand.


----------



## AnimeSniper

*Space Station... Why not  A Dyson Sphere*

@_*Lord Zack*_ instead of a generic space station like seen in the Battlestar Galatica 2003 series the Botanical Explorer why not make it a Dyson Sphere that appears in a Lagrange Point or in the Asteroid Belt and begins broadcasting a signal for the party to discover.  if its in the asteroid belt the Dyson Sphere could be catching the odd asteroid to begin mass production of the androids seen in the original films.


----------



## kronos182

Aren't Dyson Spheres supposed to surround suns, mostly for the purpose of drawing power.. at least as originally proposed. 
ALTHOUGH.. the idea of the shell/ring using a network of smaller satellites to surround an object, would allow it to encompass different sized objects.. although there would have to be a minimum size to the object.. like a planetoid at least the size of our moon, but probably should be bigger. 

Which, if we use the idea of it broadcasting a signal for the party to discover (wherever it happens to be), with a large number of smaller satellites (each still a large size), they could actually explore several in a "decent" amount of time, but don't have to explore all, as some might be damaged beyond repair.. and they could maybe use as a base of operation or sell for scrap while the main network can be made operational without the missing piece?


----------



## Lord Zack

The other mobile suit I wanted you to do was the RGM-79, the Earth Federation's first true mass-production mobile suit.

Regarding the role of the GM in Coreline I imagine that the Federation would seek to upgrade their GMs to the more advanced GM III (including versions with equipment from earlier specialized variants) as soon as possible. However they might allow the earlier GM models to be used by allied factions, colony guards, PMCs, etc. Anaheim Electronics might produce these GMs, but there is of course the possibility of knock-offs being built by others as well. I imagine that many GMs might be equipped with beam rifles, probably the version used by the GM II, instead of beam spray guns.


----------



## kronos182

Right.. the GM. Ok I'll bump that up the list.


----------



## Lord Zack

I have been giving some thought to wargaming in the Coreline setting. Of course any wargame could conceivably be used for certain parts of Coreline, like if Space Marines and Chaos Space Marines are fighting, well that's what Warhammer 40k is already about. Though Warhammer 40k can also be used for crossover scenarios, because there are already fanmade Codexes and army lists for things like Star Wars and Transformers. If you want to have a crossover fight between Superheroes, Heroclix can do that, though it's a bit difficult to homebrew things for that. However, what I'd really like is a more generic system that can cover as many elements as possible. I've considered adapting GURPS or Mutants and Masterminds for this purpose. For a d20-based game somebody could use the guidelines for conversion to the D&D minatures system in the Minatures Handbook, or a book for Pathfinder named Warpath. Ultimately I think the Coreline setting has a lot of potential for wargaming, because youif you want to figure out "who would win in a fight", Coreline provides a context in which those fights can occur. Pretty much any battle you can imagine can happen in Coreline.


----------



## kronos182

RGM-79 GM
The RGM-79 GM is themass-produced mobile suit/mech developed from the RX-79-2 Gundam. While usingmuch of the technology developed for the RX-78, it lacks some due to theexpense, such as the Luna Titanium armour and superstructure, the Core Blocksystem and has limited weapons compared to the RX-78, but has more modularmounting points for mission specific equipment. It is compatible with all ofthe RX-78 weapons, and most common mech weapons available.

RGM-79 GM
Size: Gargantuan (59 Ft) (-4)
Bonus Hit Points: 400
Superstructure: Titanium Alloy
Hardness: 12
Armour: Titanium Alloy
Bonus to Defense: +1 (+5 armour -4 size) /+7 (+5 armour +6 shield -4size)
Armour Penalty: -4
Reach: 15 ft
Strength Bonus: +24
Dexterity Penalty: 0
Speed: 50 ft, 3000 ft space
Purchase DC: 50

Slots
Helmet OracleTargeting System (+2)
Visor Class IIISensors
Cranium VulcanWeapon
Back Improved DeepSpace Thrusters
Left Arm 1
Left Hand 1
Right Arm 1 
Right Hand 1
Shoulders Space Skin
Shoulder Shield
Back Weapon Pack
Torso and BeltCockpit
Left Leg 1
Right Leg 1
Boots Zero-GStabilizer
CommSystem

Standard Package Features: Weapon Pack, Improved Deep Space Thrusters, MagneticCoating
Bonuses: -2 attack, darkvision 90 ft, +2 Navigate & Spot
Weapons: Vulcan Weapon -2 ranged 3d8 ball, 20, 60 ft, S/A, 2000 rds, or
Beam Spray Gun -2attack, 9d10, energy, 20x4, 60 ft, S/A, 15 internal, handheld, or
Beam Saber +8 melee,7d10, fire, 19-20x3, 2 min operation
Slam +8 melee 2d8+12blud, 20, 15 ft reach 

Weapon Pack
This backpack likeitem houses the power system that power the RGM-79's energy weapons and whereit stores the weapons it carries, which is usually one beam saber and a beamspray gun. Although it can also carry a bazooka, projectile rifles and otherweapons, and even carry the shield. The beam spray gun can be recharged after 1minute (10 rounds). The beam saber can be recharged in 1 minute (10 rounds).The weapon pack can carry the two beam sabers, the shield and two long weapons,such as a beam rifle and a projectile rifle, or the hyper bazooka, or someother combination.
Equipment Slots: 2,must be back, torso or belt.
Activation: None
Range Increment: Touch
Target: You
Duration: None
Saving Throw: none
Purchase DC: 27
Restriction: Mil (+3)

MagneticCoating
The jointsand motors have a special magnetic coating that gives it greater range ofmovement and reaction times. Reduce Dex penalty to a mech by 2, grants +1 toInitiative and +2 to Reflex saves.
Equipment Slots:None
Activation: None
Range Increment: Touch
Target: You
Duration: Persistent
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 12 + one-quarter the mech's base purchace DC
Restriction: Mil (+3)

Shield
The RGM-79 carries amodified Bastion Tactical Shield that is treated to also act as a heat shieldfor planetary re-entry. This makes the shield heat resistant. All fire damagetaken from atmospheric entry is halved. If the mech equipped with this shieldis struck while the shield is being used from a non-sneak attack or from aflanking opponent, the mech has fire resistance 15.
Equipment Slots: 1,hand or arm
Activation: None
Range Increment: Touch
Target: You
Duration: Persistent
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 6 + one-quarter the mech's base purchace DC
Restriction: Mil (+3)

Vulcan Weapon
This weapon systemis a rapid fire ballistic weapon used for anti infantry and can be used toattempt to shoot missiles, but usually a back up weapon. If used to shootmissiles, it has a 20% chance to shoot down missiles that attack the equippedmech, and uses 10 rounds of ammunition. Each time the system is used to shootdown missiles, it incurs a cumulative -1 to ranged attack rolls due to the headturning to bring the weapon to bear. As a weapon, it deals 3d8 points ofballistic damage.
Equipment Slots:1
Activation: Attack or attack of opportunity
Range Increment: 70 ft
Target: Single target within 700 ft, or missile, or autofire
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: none
Purchase DC: 25
Restriction: Mil (+3)

Improved Deep SpaceThrusters (PL7)
These are improvedversions of the deep space thrusters for mechs over the previous age, grantinggreater speed and endurance allowing a mech to keep pace with ships better thanprevious models. These thrusters give a mech a space tactical speed of 2500  ft (5 squares) and can travel the length of asolar system twice before needing refueling. They are not designed foratmospheric flight.
Equipment Slots: 2,must be torso, back or legs.
Activation: Free action
Range Increment: Personal
Target: You.
Duration: Persistent
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 14 + one-quarter PDC of the mech.
Restriction: None

Beam Spray Gun
The beam spray gunis a shorter ranged version of the beam rifle, and it is also capable ofautofire. However, due to the energy drain, the beam spray gun has a limitednumber of shots before it needs to be recharged. Deals 9d10 points of energydamage, with a critical x4 damage, can only fire 15 times before requiring arecharge. The beam spray gun is a one handed rifle.
Equipment Slots: 1,hand or arm.
Activation: Attack
Range Increment: 60 ft, 1000 ft space
Target: Single target within 600 ft
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: none
Purchase DC: 44
Restriction: Mil (+4)

Beam Saber
The beam saber is anexperimental plasma based melee weapon that is able to cut through nearly anymaterial. However it has a short operating time before requiring a recharge.Large mech 3d10, Huge 5d10, Gargantuan 7d10, Colossal 9d10, fire damage, ignoring15 points of hardness/DR, critical threat range 19-20, x3, can not add strengthmodifier to damage. Operational for 2 minutes (20 rounds) before requiring arecharge.
Equipment Slots: 1,hand or arm
Activation: Attack
Range Increment: melee
Target: Single
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: none
Purchase DC: 44
Restriction: Mil (+4)

Optional Weapons
The RGM-79 has anumber of optional weapons that it can be equipped with, including common mechweapons.

Beam Rifle
The beam rifle is anexperimental energy weapon, with power similar to those mounted on starships,able to cripple mechs in a single blow. However, due to the energy drain, thebeam rifle has a limited number of shots before it needs to be recharged. Deals10d10 points of energy damage, with a critical x4 damage, can only fire 10times before requiring a recharge. The beam rifle is a two handed rifle, butcan be fired with only one hand but suffers -2 to attack rolls.
Equipment Slots: 2,hand or arm.
Activation: Attack
Range Increment: 120 ft, 2500 ft space
Target: Single target within 1200 ft
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: none
Purchase DC: 45
Restriction: Mil (+4)

Hyper Bazooka
This is a heavymissile weapon with a small magazine of 3 380mm rockets. Deals 15d8 points offire damage to a 30 foot radius burst, and ignores 20 points of hardness/DR onthe initial target hit. The bazooka itself only holds three rounds, and eachequipment slot dedicated to ammunition holds 3 rockets. Takes a standard actionto load the bazooka, which provokes an attack of opportunity. While fairlyaccurate, it isn't very effective against fast moving targets, suffering -2 tostrike anything moving more than 40 ft / round on ground, or 2000 ft in space.It can be fired one handed, but suffers a further -2 to attack.
Equipment Slots: 1hand held
Activation: Attack
Range Increment: 150 ft
Area: 30 ft radiusburst
Target: Single target within 1500 ft
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Reflex DC 18 for half damage in blast radius, not counting targetstruck.
Purchase DC: 22 for launcher, 16 for 3 pack of rockets
Restriction: Mil (+3)


Variants
Several variants ofthe RGM-79 exist, imilar to the Zakus, filling specific mission roles, orenvironments.

RGM-79F Land CombatType
The RGM-79F Landcombat type is a variant that is designed for ground combat, stripping out thespace thrusters, improving armour, and switches the shield for a smaller onefor better maneuverability.
Make the followingchanges to the RGM-79 to change to the RGM-79F:
Remove SpaceThrusters, Space Skin
Increase HP to450;
Increase Armour check penalty to -5;
Increase Defensebonus from armour to +6
Replace shield withCombat Shield
As an optionalweapon can carry Rail Cannon

Combat Shield
The combat shield isa small shield that mounts to one of the arms, but is reinforced and has twoprojections sticking out of the bottom that allow it to add to the mech'sunarmed strike (as this projections stick out just past the hand, but don'tinterfere with normal operation of the hand). But when the mech makes anunarmed strike with the shield equipped arm, the mech loses the shield bonus todefense for the rest of that round. Grants +4 shield bonus to Defense. Whenmaking an unarmed strike with the shield equipped arm, adds +3d6 Piercingdamage to the unarmed strike.
Equipment Slots: 1,arm
Activation: Persistent
Range Increment: Melee
Target: You/single target
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: none
Purchase DC: 6+ one-quarter mech base purches DC.
Restriction: Res (+2)

Rail Cannon
The rail cannon is aheavy long ranged projectile weapon that can be used as a sniper or antifortification weapon. It is not suited for fast moving targets, and the mechmust be standing still to fire. The rail cannon deals 7d12 points of ballisticdamage, ignoring 20 points of hardness, critical x4 on a natural 20, able tofire out to 15 range increments. The weapon carries 5 rounds and each equipmentslot dedicated to ammunition holds 10 rounds.
Equipment Slots:2
Activation: attack
Range Increment: 200 ft
Target: single target out to 3000 ft
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: none
Purchase DC: 29, 10 rds PDC 20
Restriction: Mil (+3)


RGM-79SC Sniper
The 79-SC Sniper isa sniper variant, mounting higher end targeting systems and sensors.
Make the followingchanges to the RGM-79 to create the RGM-79SC:
Remove Vulcan weapon;
Change Sensors toClass IV;
Change OracleTargeting to mk IV (+4 attack rolls);
Reduce HP to 350 hp;
Increase speed to 55ft;
AddGyro-Stabilizers;
Can carry BeamSniper Rifle

Gyro-Stabilizers
These specialsystems help keep the mech stable and aim true when using large heavy weapons.When activated, the mech moves at half speed, but reduces penalties to attackrolls for autofire by half. If the mech is immobile, the autofire penalties arenegated. If taking a full round action to aim while immobile, the systemreduces the penalties for range increments by half (-1 for every 2 rangeincrements instead of -1 for every range increment).
Equipment Slots:1
Activation: Move equivalent
Range Increment: none
Target: You
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: none
Purchase DC: 16
Restriction: none

Beam Sniper Rifle
This is a modifiedbeam rifle first introduce on the RX-78-2, designed for long range strikes.Although it has lower over all damage, it has an improved chance of striking acritical hit. Deals 8d10 points of energy damage, with a critical 18-20 x4damage, can only fire 10 times before requiring a recharge. Able to fire out to15 range increments. The beam rifle is a two handed rifle.
Equipment Slots: 2,hand or arm.
Activation: Attack
Range Increment: 200 ft, 4000 ft space
Target: Single target within 3000 ft
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: none
Purchase DC: 46
Restriction: Mil (+4)


----------



## marcoasalazarm

No computer.  Sorry.

A coreline wargame sounfs good.

Nice stats.


----------



## kronos182

For the wargame idea.. sounds neat.. but implimenting it.. would be a nightmare.. probably the easiest way is to use something like D&D miniature rules, or the pathfinder version.. but converting stuff from WH40K.. well.. that would be harder, unless we convert it to d20 rules, THEN convert to minitures. 
But still the idea is neat.. setting up battles of protoss vs chaos marines or what not. Or zergs vs borg.


----------



## kronos182

In honour of Rogue One: A Star Wars Story...


TIE/sk x1 Striker
The sk x1 variant of the TIE is modified extensively for atmospheric use. Instead of the standard ball cockpit, it mounts a larger cylinder one similar to the TIE Bomber, and has a dagger-like solar panel wing, similar to the TIE Interceptor, mounted on the top. This wing is normally completely flat in cruise mode, but can angle down for combat. Boasting better atmospheric speed and maneuverablity over other TIES at the time, it was used to protect important Imperial ground facilities. The solar wing is specially designed to aid in the Striker's maneuverability and boosts its power, allowing it to mount a second set of lasers (in the wing itself).
The extended body can be configured in two ways: passenger or bomber. In passenger mode, the Striker can carry 6 troops standing that deploy via an underbelly ramp. The bomber mode has a bomb chute and room for a second crew member to act as bomber. This allowed the Striker to attack fortified ground facilities or ground vehicles.
In Coreline the T.I.E./sk Striker is used mainly by anyone with the credits, but mainly sold to the Imperial groups, GFFA and other militaries that want easily replaceable craft for protecting ground based facilities.

T.I.E./sk Striker (PL6)
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Fighter
Size: Huge (-2)
Tactical Speed: 4500 ft/ 2110 (211) atmosphere
Defense: 8 (10 base -2 size) +4 vs missiles
Flat-Footed Defense: 8 (10 base - 2 size)
Autopilot Defense: 
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 7d20 (140 hp)
Initiative Modifier: (+2 Init and +5 Maneuver in atmosphere)
Pilot's Class Bonus: 
Pilot's Dex Modifier: 
Gunner's Attack Bonus: 
Length: 20.1 ft
Weight: 7,700 lbs
Targeting System Bonus: +1
Crew: 1
Passenger Capacity: 0
Cargo Capacity: 100 lbs
Grapple Modifier: 
Base PDC: 37
Restriction: Res (+2)

Attack: 
4 fire-linked laser -1 ranged 12d8, 20, fire, 3000 ft, s/a

Attack of Opportunity: 

Bonuses:
Due to the small size and design, the TIE/sk Striker enjoys a +2 bonus to Pilot checks for stunt maneuvers. In an atmosphere, gains +4 to Pilot checks for stunt maneuvers.

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Twin Engine, Improved Thrust, Agile, Narrow Profile, Simple Controls, Ejector Seat, Modular Pod
Engines: Ion engine
Armour: Polymeric
Defense Systems: 
Sensors: Class II, Targeting System, Missile Lock Alert
Communications: Radio Transceiver
Weapons: 4 Laser cannons
Grappling Systems: 

Agile
As long as the TIE/sk starfighter is moving (not stationary, so had moved the turn before and the current turn), the TIE gains a +2 Dodge bonus to defense, which stacks with any other Dodge bonuses the pilot has. This bonus applies to anyone targeting the TIE, and not just one specific target the pilot designates.

Narrow Profile
Due to the small cockpit of the TIE/sk, but the large wing area on the top, any attack that would normally strike the TIE/sk starfighter has a 50% chance of missing due to passing through the empty space around the ball body between the wing.

Simple Controls
The TIE/sk starfighter has extremely simple controls, allowing someone without Starship Operations feat to only suffer -2 to Pilot checks with the TIE starfighter, and only gain half the bonus from the TIE's Agile properties.

Ejector Seat
The cockpit is fitted with a seat that has rocket boasters, and designed to quickly blast away the canopy, or top hatch to eject the seat and pilot to safety in the event the craft is destroyed immediately. Upon the craft reaching 0 hit points, the ejection system will eject the pilot safely away. However if the craft would be destroyed (see table 7-5 for destruction threshold, d20 Future pg 113 for negative hit points for ship type) by the attack that bought the equipped craft to 0 and below, the ejection seat still ejects the pilot, but must make a Reflex save DC 18, failure the pilot suffers half damage from the ship's destruction (10d6), success means the pilot only suffers 1/4 the damage (5d6). The pilot must have a space suit or other means to survive the vacuum of space. If the ship is destroyed while in a planetary atmosphere, it is equipped with a parachute to safely land.
The ejector seat is also equipped with a distress beacon which can be programmed for either general distress on all frequencies, or set to only friendly forces.

Modular Pod
Part of the cockpit/body is modular, allowing one of two modules to be installed. Switching pods takes about 30 minutes of work with a Craft Mechanical check DC 20.
Passenger Module: This allows the TIE/sk Striker to carry 6 troopers standing that can exit as a move action from a belly ramp, up to 2 troops at a time. PDC 20
Bomber Module: This module has a bomb chute and a bomber position that requires a second crew member. This module includes the targeting systems and sensors to allow the TIE/sk to make bombing runs, able to drop a single or 2 fire-linked bombs at a time. Able to carry 10 bombs. PDC 22 Res Mil +3.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

This a bad moment to ask for the U-Wing?

And awesome stuff.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> This a bad moment to ask for the U-Wing?
> 
> And awesome stuff.




Working on it, although there isn't as much info as I'd like available for it from official sources, YET. Same with K-2SO's series of droids.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Yeah. There's also Cassian's blaster rifle, with the blaster pistol/carbine mode and long-arm sniper mode, and Battlefront gives it an additional 'ion blaster' mode.

There is also  Baze's blaster, which is a type of SAW Blaster and seems to have some kind of pump action (dunno if it is a kind of boost blaster mode or just a type of loading or something).

Jyn' s blaster is modeled around a Luger, and while it looks pretty normal in terms of starting, it reminds me so much the Luger of the new Wolfenstein game that I think giving it a stock, autofire and silencer would fit (even if doesnt makes sense for a SW weapon.... how could the silencer work, anycase? Maybe it switches the bolts to a infrared spectrum of light or something? You don't see them coming, so are good for covert work?).

There's also Chirrut's blaster bow thing, and I guess we could add that Chewie's bowcaster makes things explodes on TFA to go for some kind of Bowcaster that mixes TFA lethality with that cluster fire from the Dark Forces games (maybe it's a railgun multi-barreled like Reggie's shotgun from "Phantasm"?).


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Yeah. There's also Cassian's blaster rifle, with the blaster pistol/carbine mode and long-arm sniper mode, and Battlefront gives it an additional 'ion blaster' mode.
> 
> There is also  Baze's blaster, which is a type of SAW Blaster and seems to have some kind of pump action (dunno if it is a kind of boost blaster mode or just a type of loading or something).
> 
> Jyn' s blaster is modeled around a Luger, and while it looks pretty normal in terms of starting, it reminds me so much the Luger of the new Wolfenstein game that I think giving it a stock, autofire and silencer would fit (even if doesnt makes sense for a SW weapon.... how could the silencer work, anycase? Maybe it switches the bolts to a infrared spectrum of light or something? You don't see them coming, so are good for covert work?).
> 
> There's also Chirrut's blaster bow thing, and I guess we could add that Chewie's bowcaster makes things explodes on TFA to go for some kind of Bowcaster that mixes TFA lethality with that cluster fire from the Dark Forces games (maybe it's a railgun multi-barreled like Reggie's shotgun from "Phantasm"?).




I've already tried looking at a few of these.. so far not much info on stuff. I think we've gotta wait a few more weeks for some more info..

NOW.. as to silencers on blasters.. there are different things you can do to blasters.. I was looking at one blaster and if the "bolt" is over focused, it becomes 'smaller' which makes it harder to see and trace back.. now, not silenced, but does add a little stealth to the shooter. I think it also uses a little more power and might improve damage a little.. I gotta double check that.
Also in EU/Legends, there was a blaster that fired in a different light spectrum, making it nearly invisible, although weaker damage, and stupid expensive and difficult to produce, but one of the ultimate sniper rifles as the bolt is nearly invisible. Doesn't reduce sound though.
Now.. in theory can we reduce sound for a blaster? well probably, a type of muzzle brake/silencer.. white noise generators.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Guess a miniature whute noise generador could work as a pseudo silencer for a blaster.

Three types of gadgets that could be added:

Whute noise generator, even if you see the blaster coming you cant hear where it comes from. Maybe can be used independenently and you can blast people point blank on thundetstorms or something.

Power boost lenses or something that gcan give a blast a bigger travel velocity (Mythbusters determines that blaster bolts pretty much fly at subsonic speeds, so the lens makes them fly supersonic the very least?). Or something that can give even a tiny blaster a capacity fire off a continuos beam, which... dunno... autofire bonus on a single target?

Third is a capacity to fire on an invisible spectrum.

Funny thing is that this could be a good way to balance them out with regular lasers... you need gizmos to make them fire beams, but the plasma blast can hit like a bullet.


----------



## kronos182

A few blasters from Star Wars.

LD-1 Target Blaster Rifle
A 'sporting' rifle that was nearly as powerful as a military grade blaster, such as the E-11. Long barrel gives it excellent range, making it useful as a sniper weapon, as well as being easily disassembled into a carrying case. Features integrated scope and autosteady gyro gimbals to improve balance and sighting.
LD-1a an overfocused version, with a smaller, but more deadly discharge, which also made it a little harder to be tracked.

LD-1 Target Blaster Rifle (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 3d8
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 150 ft
Rate of Fire: S
Size: Large
Weight: 10 lbs
Ammo: 50 box
Purchase DC: 18 Lic (+1)
Notes: Includes Electroptic scope, when using full round to aim, after action to acquire target through scope, gains +1 to next attack roll and increase critical range to 19-20 for the next attack.

LD-1a
The LD-1a is an overfocused variant of the LD-1, making it more illegal due to the bolt being harder to detect. The overfocusing uses more energy, reducing ammunition capacity and makes it a bit slower to fire, but does give a little more range. This version is favoured by mercenaries and assassins.

LD-1a Target Blaster Rifle overfocused (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 3d8
Critical: 20
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: 160 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Size: large
Weight: 11 lbs
Ammo: 45 box
Purchase DC: 20 Mil/illegal (+3/+4)
Notes: Includes Electroscope, when using full round to aim, gains +1 to attack roll and critical range increases to 19-20 for the next attack. -1 to spot the bolt and trace back to origin.

E-Web
A heavy repeating blaster developed by Merr-Sonn Munitions, used mainly by the Galactic Empire. Requiring mounting on a tripod and connected to a power source, manned by two people, one to aim and fire the weapon, the other to monitor the power generator. A single operator could run the E-Web, with the generator in a preset configuration, but this limited its rate of fire. A well trained crew could maintain a high rate of fire for just over an hour before the weapon or the generator begins to over heat. Although it came with a computerized fire control and targeting system with low-light enhancement for use in night combat, it was a little difficult to aim.

E-Web (PL6 Heavy Weapon Proficiency)
Damage: 4d10
Critical: 20
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: 90 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Huge
Weight: 50 lbs, 30 lbs generator
Ammo: Unlimited connected to generator
Purchase DC: 21 Mil (+3), generator 15
Notes: Includes bipod, required for firing, requires second crew member to operate and maintain generator, if not using second crew member, rate of fire limited to Semi. Takes two crew 2 rounds to set up and power E-Web, 1 crew member 1d4+1 rounds. User suffers -1 to attack rolls, includes targeting system with IFF and nightvision.


----------



## kronos182

Here's a take on the Space Marines of WH40K, with a random mutation table.

Adeptus AstartesSpace Marine

The AdeptusAstartes, or Space Marines, are genetically altered humans turned into supersoldiers, the top elite soldiers of the Imperium of Man. These super humans arelarger, stronger, and somewhat faster than average humans, and as part of theImperium of Man, are extremely xenophobic. Creating a Marine is an intense andtime consuming process, requiring taking a young human, typically a child,before reaching puberty, and subjecting them to chemical and genetic treatmentsover several years that will eventually turn them into a full superhumanwarrior. Unfortunately, due to the Imperium's loss of technology over theyears, the process of creating a Space Marine has degraded over the years andmutations have occurred.
In Coreline, theImperium isn't as galaxy spanning as it once was, and the numbers of theseelite soldiers is even lower, making each Space Marine a precious commodity,putting even more stress on screening the initiates. However due to manyunofficial codices and chapters created in fiction, a number of Space MarineChapters with many mutations, or different combat doctrines from the baseChapter Codex have appears, although luckily not in full chapter strength (1000Space Marines, plus support staff). Many of these chapters are trying to jointhe Imperium proper, but many are considered too mutated and considered taintedby Chaos. 

The Space Marinetemplate can only be added at character creation, 
The recipientretains all their abilities and gain the following abilities.
Restriction: must beHuman with no other templates or mutations
Size: Medium,considered Large
Hit Points: +25 +2/level
Speed: +10 ft
SpecialAttacks: Unarmed strikes can deal lethal damage as one size larger, Acidic Spit(see Betcher's Gland)
Special Qualities: Enlarged Form, Organ Implantation, Hypno-ChemicalTherapy
Abilities: +6 Con, +6 Str
Other Bonuses: Fort+4, +4 endurance checks, additional +4 to Fort vs ingested/injectedpoisons/toxins, vs airborne poisons/toxins, vs diseases, not disabled at 0 HP,dead at -20 HP, auto stabilizes, +4 Balance, Listen, Search, Spot, +4 Fort vsRadiation, radiation weapons deal 1 less die of damage, require only 4 hours ofsleep, +2 Knowledge: Chemical by taste, Track by taste, Cyberneticvehicle/armour link x1.5 bonus with Adeptus Astartes equipment, +4 Will saves,additional +2 vs Fear or Possession/Suggestion powers. Triple lifespan.
ECL: +4
PDC: 40, Limited toImperium of Man 
Requires 10 Fortsaves DC 12 +2/successful Fort save 


Organ Implantation
Multiple Organs areimplanted into the initiate Space Marine, each requiring the others to functionproperly.
SecondaryHeart
Phase 1:This simplest and most self-sufficient of implants allows a Space Marine tosurvive his other heart being damaged or destroyed, and to survive in lowoxygen environments. Not just a back-up, the secondary heart can boost theblood-flow around the Marine's body.
Benefit:+2 Con, +4 Fort, Minimum Con of 18, if Con rolled is lower, automatically setto 18, +5 HP, reduces time the marine would be fatigued or exhausted byone-quarter.

Ossmodula
Phase 2:A small, complex, tubular organ, the ossmodula secretes hormones that bothaffect the ossification of the skeleton and encourages the forming bone growthsto absorb ceramic-based chemicals that are laced into the Marine's diet. Thisdrastically alters the way a Space Marine's bones grow and develop. Two yearsafter this implant is first put in the subject's long bones will have increasedin size and strength (along with most other bones), and the rib cage will havebeen fused into a solid mass of bulletproof, interlocking plates.
Benefit:Enlarged Form (considered large when beneficial such as trip attempts, wieldinglarger weapons), +3 DR bonus, +1 Con, +2 Str.

Biscopea
Phase 3:This small, circular organ is inserted into the chest cavity and releaseshormones that vastly increase muscle growth throughout the marine's body. Italso serves to form the hormonal basis for many of the later implants.
Benefit:+4 Str, +20 HP, +2 HP per level, Minimum Strength of 18 if Strength rolled islower than 18, automatically set to 18.

Haemastamen
Phase 4:Implanted into the main circulatory system, this tiny implant not onlyincreases the haemoglobin content of the subject's blood, making it moreefficient at carrying oxygen around the body and making the subject's blood abright red, it also serves to monitor and control the actions of the phase 2and phase 3 implants.
Benefit:+4 to endurance checks, such as Swim checks to avoid becoming fatigued, Conchecks for continuing running, Con checks for holding breath, avoiding damagefrom starvation or thirst, or hot and cold environments. Stacks with Endurancefeat, +1 Con, reduces the time the marine would be fatigued or exhausted by afurther one-quarter to a total of half the time.

Larraman'sOrgan
Phase 5:A liver-shaped organ about the size of a golf-ball, this implant is placedwithin the chest cavity and connected to the circulatory system. It generatesand controls 'Larraman cells' which are released into the blood stream if therecipient is wounded. They attach themselves to leucocytes in the blood and arecarried to the site of the wound, where upon contact with air they form a nearinstant patch of scar tissue, sealing any wounds the Space Marine may suffer.
Benefit:Continuing damage from bleeding, such as the Wounding ability stops next round,automatically stabilizes if dying, not considered disabled at 0 hit points,dead at -20 HP, +2 Con.

CatalepseanNode
Phase 6:Implanted into the back of the brain, this pea-sized organ influences thecircadian rhythms of sleep and the body's response to sleep deprivation. Ifdeprived of sleep, the catalepsean node cuts in. The node allows a Marine tosleep and remain awake at the same time by switching off areas of his brainsequentially. This process cannot replace sleep entirely, but increases theMarines survivability by allowing perception of the environment while resting.This means that a Space Marine needs no more than 4 hours of sleep a day, andcan potentially go for 2 weeks without any sleep at all.
Benefit:Requires only 4 hours of sleep, reduce exhaustion and fatigued times by half,bonus to resist exhaustion and fatigued. Reduce listen penalty when sleeping

Preomnor
Phase 7:This is essentially a pre-stomach that can neutralise otherwise poisonous orindigestible foods. No actual digestion takes place in the preomnor, as it actsas a decontamination chamber placed before the natural stomach in the body'ssystem and can be isolated from the rest of the digestive tract in order tocontain particularly troublesome intake.
Benefit:+4 Fort vs ingested or injected poisons. Able to eat spoiled food, +2 Fort vsdiseases. 

Omophagea
Phase 8:This implant, also called "the Remembrancer", allows a Space Marineto 'learn by eating'. It is situated in the spinal cord but is actually part ofthe brain. Four nerve bundles are implanted connecting the spine and thestomach wall. Able to 'read' or absorb genetic material consumed by the marine,the omophagea transmits the gained information to the Marine's brain as a setof memories or experiences. It is the presence of this organ which has led tothe various flesh-eating and blood-drinking rituals for which the Astartes arefamous, as well as giving names to chapters such as the Blood Drinkers andFlesh Tearers. Over time, mutations in this implant have given some chaptersunnatural craving for blood or flesh.
Benefit:After eating 10% of the recently dead (within 5 minutes of death) learns thememories/actions from the last 1d4 hours of the victim. Takes about 5 minutesto eat and process the memories.

Multi-lung
Phase 9:This additional lung activates when a Space Marine needs to breathe inlow-oxygen or poisoned atmospheres, and even water. The natural lungs areclosed off by a sphincter muscle associated with the multi-lung and theimplanted organ takes over breathing operations. It has highly efficient toxindispersal systems.
Benefit:+4 Fort bonus vs airborne toxins, poisons. Does not suffer penalties for lowoxygen environments, able to hold breathe for an incredible amount of timeequal to 1 minute per point of Constitution, normally hold breath number ofrounds equal to Constitution score.

Occulobe
Phase 10:This implant sits at the base of the brain, and provides hormonal and geneticstimuli which enable a Marine's eyes to respond to optic-therapy. This in turnallows the Apothecaries to make adjustments to the growth patterns of the eyeand the light-receptive retinal cells - the result being that Space Marineshave far superior vision to normal humans, and can see in low-light conditionsalmost as well as in daylight.
Benefit:Low light vision, +4 Search and Spot

Lyman'sEar
Phase 11:Not only does this implant make a Space Marine immune from dizziness or motionsickness but also allows Space Marines to consciously filter out and enhancecertain sounds. The Lyman's Ear completely replaces a Marine's original ear. Itis externally indistinguishable from a normal human ear.
Benefit:+4 Balance and Listen.

Sus-anMembrane
Phase 12:Initially implanted above the brain, this membrane eventually merges with therecipient's entire brain. Ineffective without follow-up chemical therapy andtraining, but with sufficient training a Space Marine can use this implant toenter a state of suspended animation, consciously or as an automatic reactionto extreme trauma, keeping the Marine alive for years, even if he has sufferedotherwise mortal wounds. Only the appropriate chemical therapy orauto-suggestion can revive a Marine from this state. The longest recordedperiod spent in suspended animation was undertaken by Brother Silas Err of theDark Angels, who was revived after 567 years.
Benefit:Able to enter near death state and suspended animation, taking 1d4 rounds ofConcentration, DC 21.

MelanchromicOrgan
Phase 13:This implant controls the amount of melanin in a Marine's skin. Exposure tohigh levels of sunlight will result in the Marine's skin darkening tocompensate. It also protects the Marine from other forms of radiation.
Benefit:+4 Fort save vs radiation, radiation based weapons deal 1 die less damage to aminimum of 1 die of damage.

OoliticKidney
Phase 14:In conjunction with the secondary heart this implant allows a Space Marine tofilter his blood very quickly, rendering him immune to most poisons. Thisaction comes at a price, however, as this emergency detoxification usuallyrenders the Marine unconscious while his blood is circulated at high speed. Theorgan's everyday function is to monitor the entire circulatory system and allowother organs to function effectively.
Benefit:If the Space Marine fails a Fort save against a poison or toxin, can make aConcentration check DC 25, go unconscious for 1d4 minutes then awakencompletely purged of the poison or toxin, not taking any further damage.

Neuroglottis
Phase 15:This enhances a Space Marine's sense of taste to such a high degree that he canidentify many common chemicals by taste alone. A Marine can even track down histarget by taste.
Benefit:+2 bonus to Knowledge: Chemical, Track feat but only track by taste (tastingthings the target has touched).

Mucranoid
Phase 16:This implant allows a Space Marine to sweat a substance that coats the skin andoffers resistance to extreme heat and cold and can even provide some protectionfor the marine in a vacuum. This can only be activated by outside treatment,and is common when Space Marines are expected to be fighting in vacuum.
Benefit:With a chemical injection, the Marine can be immune to the environmental hotand cold conditions, not requiring to make Fort saves from the environment, andwith a source of air, can survive being in a vacuum. Chemical has a PDC of 19for 5 doses that last 2 days each.

Betcher'sGland
Phase 17:Consists of two identical glands, implanted either into the lower lip,alongside the salivary glands or into the hard palette. The gland works in asimilar way to the poison gland of venomous reptiles by synthesizing andstoring deadly poison, which the Marines themselves are immune to due to thegland's presence. This allows a Space Marine to spit a blinding contact poison.The poison is also corrosive and can even burn away strong metals givensufficient time.
Benefit:Can spit a mild acid that can blind an opponent, range 15 ft, 1 point of aciddamage, Fort save DC 10 + Con Modifier or be blinded for 1d4 minutes. Can beused to destroy bonds, requiring 1 round of spitting/salivating on object per 1hp of thickness +1 round per 1 DR/hardness.

Progenoids
Phase 18:There are two of these glands, one situated in the neck and the other withinthe chest cavity. These glands are vitally important and represent the futureof the Chapter, as the only way new gene-seed can be produced is by reproducingit within the bodies of the Marines themselves. This is the implant's onlypurpose. The glands absorb genetic material from the other implanted organs.When they have matured each gland will have developed a single gene-seedcorresponding to each of the zygotes which have been implanted into the Marine.
Thesetake time (5 years in the first case, 10 in the latter) to mature intogene-seed. The gene-seed can then be extracted and used to create more SpaceMarines.
Benefit:After 5 years (for one of the glands, 10 years for the other gland) to make asuitable gene-seed for harvest. Space Marines will do almost anything torecover the gene seed from a fallen Marine. Extracting the gene seed, with theproper tools takes 1d4+1 rounds to extract safely.

BlackCarapace
Phase 19:The most distinctive implant, it resembles a film of black plastic that isimplanted directly beneath the skin of the Marine's torso in sheets. It hardenson the outside and sends invasive neural bundles into the Marine's body. Afterthe organ has matured the recipient is then fitted with neural sensors andinterface points cut into the carapace's surface. This allows a Space Marine tointerface directly with his Power Armour. Without the Black Carapace many ofthe systems of the power armour will not function. While driving the vehiclesof the Chapter, special spinal interface plugged into power armour and BlackCarapace to provide the Space Marine an intuitive 'feel' for vehicles systemsand controls, literally making him a part of his vehicle.
Benefit:Cybernetic link for vehicle and armour with 50% higher bonus, only keyed to Adeptus Astartes equipment.

Hypno-ChemicalTherapy
The Space Marineundergoes multiple Hypno-Chemical Therapies that strengthens the Space Marine'smental defenses against fear, possession and their resolve in their Emperor.Some chapters alter the hypno-chemical therapies with differing effects.
Benefit: +4 Willsaves, additional +2 vs Fear and Mental Possession or Suggestion typepowers/spells.

Random MutationTable

 Roll
 Gland
 Result
 1
 Preonmor
 Battle Haze
 2
 Melanchromic Organ
 Altered Skin  Colour
 3
 Missing Organ
 Space Marine is  missing 1 organ
 4
 Ossmodula
 Increased Bone  Grown
 5
 Mucranoid
 Engulf Self in  Energy
 6
 Biscopea
 Increased  Muscle/Flesh
 7
 Catalepsean  Node
 Darkness
 8
 Betcher's  Gland
 Acid Spit
 9
 Mucranoid
 Acidic Sweat
 10
 Biscopea
 Connective Muscles
 11
 Sus-an  Membrane
 Strong Mind
 12
 Lyman's  Ear
 Ears
 13
 Occulobe
 Eyes
 14
 Oolitic  Kidney and Betcher's Gland
 Poisonous Spit
 15
 Mucranoid  and Preomnor
 Gas Cloud
 16
 Larraman's  Organ
 Healing Factor
 17
 Secondary  Heart
 Adrenaline
 18
 Haemastamen
 Steady
 19
 Multi-lung
 Breathing
 20
 Catalepsean  Node
 Anti-Psychic



Results (some havedifferent options within each one, designated by a number, pick one at randomor select a specific one).
Battle Haze - ThePreomnor gland releases a neurotoxin that permanently alters the marine'sphysiology and frame of mind; gains +2 Strength, +4 Dex and +4 Reflex, howeverduring combat focuses on a single target at a time to the exclusion of allothers, losing Dex bonus and Dodge bonus against any other enemies but thedesignated target. 

Altered Skin Colour- The Melanchromic organ is malfunctioning, causing the skin to be differentthan normal: Albino, the Marine is an albino, suffering -2 to Fort savesagainst sudden bright lights and loses bonus against radiation and no reductionin radiation based weapons; Pale Skin, the marine has paler than normal skin,half bonus against radiation, no reduction to radiation based weapons; Ebony,the Marine has dark ebony coloured skin, gaining a +8 Fort save vs radiation,radiation based weapons deal 2 die less of damage, with no minimum.

MissingOrgan - The Marine is missing an organ, pick one of the following: Murcanoid,Betcher's Gland, Neuroglottis, Oolitic Kidney, Catalepsean Node, or Omophagea.

IncreasedBone Growth - The Ossmodula zygote has mutated and causes increased bone growthin one of the following ways: 1) Bone Claws, the marine grows retractable boneclaws on their hands, dealing 1d4 slashing damage; 2) Bone Blade, the marinehas retractable bone blades that protrude from their wrists, 1d6slashing/piercing; 3) Denser Bones, the marine's bones are even denser,granting a further +3 DR; 4) Fused Bones, many of the bones around vulnerableareas are fused, or larger than normal, turning 50% of all critical hits tonormal strikes; 5) Large Form, the marine grows so that they are now Largesize, gaining +2 Str, -1 to Def, +10 HP; 6) Enlarged Extremities, the marine'shands, feet, are larger than normal, suffering -2 to all Dex related skills,but gains Slam attack dealing 1d6 damage + Str bonus, also requires weapons tobe modified for their larger hands.

EngulfSelf In Energy - The Mucranoid gland has mutated and is supercharged, acting inone of two ways: 1) Flames, the Marine can engulf itself in flames 3 times perday for 3 + Con modifier rounds, adding 1d6 fire damage to melee strikes, oranyone grappling them; 2) Cold Vapours, the marine extrudes vapours of extremecold 3 times per day for 3 + Con modifier rounds, adding 1d6 cold damage tomelee strikes or anyone grappling them. This energy damage does not affect thegear the marine is holding or wearing at the time the marine uses this power.

IncreasedMuscle/Flesh - The Biscopea gland is over stimulated and causes increasedmuscle and flesh in several ways: 1) Increased Muscle, the Marine is strongerthan normal, additional +4 Str; 2) Increased Flesh, the marine gains moreflesh, of muscles and other types, +10 HP; 3) Flabby, the marine has largesamount of flesh, making them appear to be much thicker, and slightly flabby, -5ft speed, +20 HP, -2 Dex, bludgeoning, concussion and falling damage reduced byhalf; 4) Massive obese; the marine has mass amounts of flesh, making themappear quite obese, -15 ft, +4 Str, +30 HP, -4 Dex, bludgeoning, concussion andfalling damage reduced by half, critical hits have 50% chance of turning intonormal attack, requires armour to be modified for larger frame of the marine.

Darkness- The Catalepsean Node has mutated and causes some damage to the nervoussystem, causing tremors in limbs, slackness of jaw and a blankness in the eye.The marine suffers -2 to attack ranged attack rolls and -2 to Dex skills,however due to the shaking and sometimes jerky movements, the Marine gains a +1Dodge bonus. Also the nerve damage and blankness to the eye grants +2 to Bluffchecks and +1 to Will saves as the Marine's mental fortitude is a bit higher,suffers -2 to Cha.

Acid Spit- The Betcher's Gland has mutated and functions differently: 1) Powerful Acid,the Betcher's Gland creates a more powerful acid compound, dealing 1d4 pointsof acid, in addition to its blinding effects, but can only be used 3 + Conmodifier times per day; Acid Vapour, the acid the Marine spits quickly turns tovapour, filling a 5 foot area around where it strikes, dealing 1 point of aciddamage to everything that passes within the cloud, lasts for 1d4 rounds,depending on wind conditions.

AcidicSweat - The Mucranoid gland has mutated so that instead of producing chemicalsthat protect the Marine from temperature extremes, it can become acidic,however this can damage anything the marine might be wearing. Can release theacidic sweat 3 + Con modifier times per day, lasting 1d4+1 rounds, adding 1d4points of acid damage to unarmed melee strikes, or anyone grappling the marine.However the marine must have at least 50% of their skin exposed for this to beeffective. The marine is immune to his own acidic sweat, but not other sourcesof acid.

ConnectiveMuscles - Instead of stimulating normal muscle growth, the Biscopea insteadstimulates and grows the tendons and other muscles in other ways instead ofsheer power: 1) Enhanced Reflexes, instead of enhanced Strength, the marine hasboosted reflexes, gains only +2 Str from this implant, and gains +2 Dex and +2Reflex; 2) Lithe Build, the implant doesn't add any strength, instead thetendons and other muscles are stronger and faster, granting +4 Dex, +4 Reflex,+1 Dodge; 3) Over Charged, the muscles of the marine are actually weaker, andwhile Reflexes are jacked up, the marine is jittery, gains +6 Dex, +4 Reflexand +2 Dodge, but suffers -2 Str, skills that require patience andconcentration suffer -2 (fine motor skills and Concentration checks).

StrongMind - The Sus-an Membrane has mutated and doesn't allow the Marine to enter astate of hybernation or suspended animation, however it has fortified themarine's mind. Grants +4 to Will saves, but suffers -2 to Cha skills exceptIntimidation. The Marine is also immune to possession or suggestions via magic,psionics or other powers.

Ears -The Lyman's Ear implant has mutated, making the ears slightly larger, and insome cases pointed, but grants the marine a +8 to listen checks instead of the+4 to Listen. However suffers double the penalties to sonic based attacks andsuffers -4 to saves against sound based abilities or attacks.

Eyes -The Occulobe implant has mutated and functions differently: 1) EnhancedNightvision, the marine gains Darkvision 90 ft; 2) Light Sensitivity, themarine's eyes are sensitive to bright lights, suffering -4 to saves againstlight based attacks or abilities, and penalties last twice as long; 3) Blind,the Marine is blind, but develops a form of tremorsense and echolocation, whilenot true versions of these, the marine is aware of its surroundings within 30feet of him, gaining Blindfight feat; 4) Visual Spectrum, the marine can see inanother visual spectrum of light (infrared or ultraviolet, pick one).

PoisonousSpit - The Oolitic Kidney and Betcher's Gland have both mutated and the marineis able to spit a poison, an injury type that is absorbed by the victim's skin,very effective when spat in the eyes. Similar to one of four types of poisons,pick one: Curare, puffer poison, rattlesnake venom, scorpion/tarantula venom(see d20 Modern pg 54 for more details). The marine is able to produce thisspit 3 + Con modifier types per day. 

Gas Cloud- The marine can release poisonous gas through his skin, however the marine hasa tendency to smell bad most of the time, suffering -2 to Cha based skillsinvolving other people, except Intimidation. Able to create a cloud that fillsa 20 foot radius around the marine that lasts 1d4+2 rounds, depending on windconditions up to 3 + 1/2 Con modifier times per day. Pick one of the followinggases: chloroform, a mustard gas, tear gas. See d20 Modern page 54 for moredetails.

HealingFactor - The marine's Larraman's Organ has mutated to function in differentways: 1) Enhanced healing, the marine heals double normal speed, and can with aConcentration check DC 20, force his body to gain Fast Heal 5 for 1d4+2 rounds,but afterwards is fatigued, ignoring the marine's normal ability to reducefatigue times; 2) Limited Regeneration, the marine has a limited form ofregeneration, able to regrow limbs or organs within 1d4 days, as long as theorgan is not required to live, such as the primary heart, brain or head; 3)Ageless, the marine's healing is geared towards keeping the marine young, themarine effectively becomes ageless, and can in theory never die of naturalcauses, but can still be killed by poisons, disease, starvation, suffocationand injuries; 4) Slowed healing, the marine takes twice as long to heal frominjuries, however the marine has an extended life span, 5 times normal insteadof 3 times.

Adrenaline- The Secondary Heart has mutated and can cause the marine's body to producemassive does of adrenaline and pump blood throughout the body, granting themarine a type of berserker rage, granting +6 to Con and Str, but suffers -4 toDefense, +10 ft speed, lasts for 1+1/2 Con modifier rounds, able to triggerthis adrenaline boost 2 + 1/2 Con modifier times per day, after which themarine is exhausted, which the marine's normal ability to reduce exhaustiondoes not affect.

Steady -The Haemastamen implant has mutated, granting the marine incredible endurance,granting a +8 to endurance based checks, however the marine is a bit lethargic,suffering -2 to Initiative and Reflex saves.

Breathing- The marine's Multi-lung has mutated, altering how the multi-lung functions:1) Oxygen Cell, the multi-lung doesn't grant any bonuses against airbornetoxins or poisons, instead it just stores oxygen, providing the marine with 2hours of oxygen, which the marine can extend by holding his breath; 2) Gills,the multi-lung has been transformed into a form of gills, allowing the marineto breathe while underwater; 3) Convert other Gases, the multi-lung can allowthe marine to breathe one other type of gas besides oxygen, allowing him tofunction in environments that don't have oxygen (pick one type of naturalelement gas, such as nitrogen, helium, but not hydrogen).

Anti-Psycic- The Catalepsean Node has mutated and renders the marine immune to psioniceffects, except those that don't affect the marine directly, such as usingtelekinesis to throw a truck at the marine. Also when someone/creature withpsionic abilities comes within 10 feet of the marine, they must make aConcentration check DC 12 + one-half the marine's Con modifier to use a psionicpower, and even with a successful save costs 50% more power points, a failedsave still wastes the power points and causes a psionic feed back dealing 1point of damage / 2 power points used to the psychic. If not using psionics andmagic instead, this affects magic users, and the feed back deals 1 point ofdamage per level of spell, while a successful save requires the magic user touse a spell slot one level higher to cast the spell.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Awesome. Needs a bit of extra checking on formar (some words are stuck together).


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Awesome. Needs a bit of extra checking on formar (some words are stuck together).




The forum does that when I post using the advanced version, especially with tables.. every time for some odd reason, not sure why. There's a lot of my posts like that.. I just haven't bothered to go in and fix them all.. so annoying.


----------



## kronos182

Bolt Pistol

The Bolt Pistol is the sidearm of the Space Marines, favoured by assault units used alongside melee weapons, or by officers. These weapons use the exact same ammunition as the bolt gun, and are essentially just smaller versions of the regular bolt guns. These weapons are well crafted, and sometimes found amongst non Space Marine units in elite units and as signs of status and power. The magazine is in front of the trigger guard, making them front heavy, but for the Space Marines this is not an issue due to their enhanced strength and larger size. The bolt pistol can use the sickle or straight box magazines, just like the bolt gun, making switching ammunition between the weapons quick and easy.

Bolt Pistol (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 2d12+4 + 2d6
Critical: 20
Damage Type: balllistic +fire
Range Increment: 60 ft
Rate of Fire: S
Size: Medium
Weight: 9 lb
Ammo: 30 box
Purchase DC: 25 Mil (+3)
Notes: Masterworked, +1 attack roll, Digital Ammo Counter, DNA Lock, Weapon Link, armour piercing (+1 attack against targets with armour, or natural armour +1 or greater. Against targets without armour suffers -1 damage).
Medium sized creatures attempting to use the Bolt Pistol suffer a -1 to attack rolls due to the weapon being sized for the larger hands of the Space Marines. Anyone without exceptional strength, or a cybernetic arm, with strength rated at least 18, suffers -2 on any attacks after the first attack in a round, and suffers half the damage rolled in subdual damage on any attack made with the Bolt Pistol. So a normal person, with Strength 18 will suffer half damage in subdual damage each time he fires the weapon, and his second attack suffers -2 to attack roll. While a person with a cybernetic limb of Strength 18, doesn't suffer the subdual damage or the attack penalty to his second attack due to the shock absorbers and gyros in the arm to keep it steady. 
Ammunition: Box of 50 .75 Bolts rounds has a PDC 12.
DNA Lock - A sensor in the handle reads the DNA of the user, if it does not match the assigned user, the weapon locks and will not fire. Changing the assigned user requires the user, or authorized mechanic, a Computer Use check DC 20 and the new assigned person. An attempt to forcibly change the assigned user, or disable the device requires a Computer Use check DC 27.
Weapon Link - The weapon links to the HUD and Black Carapace of the Space marine, allowing the marine to 'sense' the weapon, know how many rounds are left, know if the barrel is too hot, if there is a jam and where, and use any attached scopes or other equipment without looking at it, useful for looking around corners. Using scopes without looking through the scope only provides half bonuses.


----------



## kronos182

Bolt Gun

The Adeptus Astartes Space Marines being elite warriors need weapons worthy of them, thus the Bolt Gun, firing a .75 caliber self-propelled explosive Bolts that explodes within the target. Each weapon is finely crafted, and sized for the Marine's larger size. The recoil of the weapon makes it difficult for a normal person to use. To prevent these fine weapons from being used by any enemies that happen to kill one of these mighty warriors, the weapons are keyed to the DNA of the user. The standard Bolt Gun is the Godwyn pattern which uses a 30 round sickle round, and has a mounting for a targeting system or scope, with integrated laser targeter, and a 3 round burst setting. A mount under the barrel for combat blades is available.

Bolt Gun (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 2d12+4 + 2d6
Critical: 20
Damage Type: balllistic +fire
Range Increment: 90 ft
Rate of Fire: S,A
Size: Large
Weight: 15 lb
Ammo: 30 box
Purchase DC: 25 Mil (+3)
Notes: Masterworked, +1 attack roll, Digital Ammo Counter, DNA Lock, Weapon Link, target sight, 3 round burst setting, anyone with burst fire feat can use 3 rounds instead of the normal 5, under barrel mount for combat blades, armour piercing (+1 attack against targets with armour, or natural armour +1 or greater. Against targets without armour suffers -1 damage).
Medium sized creatures attempting to use the Bolt Gun suffer a -1 to attack rolls due to the weapon being sized for the larger hands of the Space Marines. Anyone without exceptional strength, or a cybernetic arm, with strength rated at least 18, suffers -2 on any attacks after the first attack in a round, and suffers half the damage rolled in subdual damage on any attack made with the Bolt Gun. So a normal person, with Strength 18 will suffer half damage in subdual damage each time he fires the weapon, and his second attack suffers -2 to attack roll. While a person with a cybernetic limb of Strength 18, doesn't suffer the subdual damage or the attack penalty to his second attack due to the shock absorbers and gyros in the arm to keep it steady. 
Ammunition: Box of 50 .75 Bolts rounds has a PDC 12.
DNA Lock - A sensor in the handle reads the DNA of the user, if it does not match the assigned user, the weapon locks and will not fire. Changing the assigned user requires the user, or authorized mechanic, a Computer Use check DC 20 and the new assigned person. An attempt to forcibly change the assigned user, or disable the device requires a Computer Use check DC 27.
Weapon Link - The weapon links to the HUD and Black Carapace of the Space marine, allowing the marine to 'sense' the weapon, know how many rounds are left, know if the barrel is too hot, if there is a jam and where, and use any attached scopes or other equipment without looking at it. Using scopes without looking through the scope only provides half bonuses. 

Sternguard Pattern
The Sternguard patter Bolt gun is designed with a special ammo box and selector that allows it to switch between up to 3 different types of ammunition, however the box only holds 24 rounds, with up to 8 rounds of 3 different types of ammunition, comes with shoulder-sling strap. Increase PDC by +1

Stalker Bolter
This Bolt Gun has a longer barrel and powerful scope that also gives the Marine darkvision but only when looking through the scope. Increases range to 150 ft, uses a 20 round box magazine, rate of fire changed to Semi. Increase PDC by 2.

Variant Ammunition
A number of variant ammunition for the bolt gun has be developed. The below are the most common variants available to the Imperium of Man:

Bloodshard Shells - This ammunition was developed by the Blood Angles and is filled with razor-filaments that are very effective against most armours. These rounds deal 2d12+4 ballistic damage, grant +3 to attack against targets wearing armour, or natural armour of +1 or greater, also ignores 2 points of DR. Against targets not wearing armour suffers -4 damage. PDC 14 for box of 30.

Dragonfire Bolts - These bolts release a gout of superheated gas that makes a mockery of cover. Deal 2d8 ballistic damage to anything struck + 3d6 fire damage to a 15 foot radius area. PDC 15 for box of 30.

Hellfire Rounds - These rounds replaces the normal armour piercing tip and explosive charge with a mutagenic acid delivered by multiple needles. Deals 2d8 ballistic damage + 3d4 acid damage to the target, plus 3d4 acid damage the next round, 2d4 acid damage the round after, and 1d4 acid damage the following round. PDC 17 for a box of 30.

Inferno Bolts - These rounds have their explosive charges removed and replaced with a burning chemical. Deals 2d8 ballistic damage plus 3d4 fire damage, plus the next round deals 3d4 fire, then 2d4 fire the next round, and 1d4 fire the round after that. PDC 17 for a box of 30.

Kraken Pattern Penetrator Rounds - These rounds replaces the explosive charge with a solid adamantine/adamantium core for superior armour penetration, plus the additional mass of the round also transfers more kinetic energy to the target. Deals 3d12+5 points of ballistic damage, grants +3 to attack against armoured targets, or those with natural armour of +1 or greater, ignores 4 points of DR. Against unarmed targets suffers -1 die less of damage. PDC 19 for a box of 30.

Metal Storm Frag Shells - These bolts detonate before impact and spray shrapnel, shredding their victims. The user targets a square as the target, dealing 4d8 slashing damage to a 15 foot radius, Reflex dc 17 for half damage. The user can make a Knowledge: Tactics check DC 17 to better place the round and increases the Reflex save any victims in the blast area must make to 21. PDC 17 for a box of 30.

Seeker Bolts - These bolts are fitted with small maneuvering vents and a thermal tracker. Grants +5 to attack rolls against targets with a heat signature of a human or greater, dealing 2d12+2 ballistic damage, critical 19-20/x2. PDC 18 for a box of 25.

Magazine Options
Several magazines can fit most patterns of the Bolt Gun, besides the standard sickle magazine.
Drum - A large drum can be fitted, holding 60 rounds, but has a chance of jamming. Adds 5 lbs to the weapon. On a natural attack roll of 1 or 2, the weapon jams. PDC 5.
Straight - Holds 20 rounds, easy to reload if at hand. If held on a bandoleer or very easily accessible pouch on belt, can be reloaded as a quick action. PDC 3.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

nice.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Think the stats would fit the same for man-sized (as in, normal man-sized) Bolters, a la "Dark Heresy"?


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Think the stats would fit the same for man-sized (as in, normal man-sized) Bolters, a la "Dark Heresy"?




Yeah.. mostly.. just probably a larger penalty to attack rolls as the weapons are designed for larger people, and would need two hands for the pistol.


----------



## Lord Zack

Well there are actually bolt-weapons sized for normal men to use, like the bolt pistols used by commissars. These have the same stats as any other bolt weapon of that type, at least in the wargame.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> Well there are actually bolt-weapons sized for normal men to use, like the bolt pistols used by commissars. These have the same stats as any other bolt weapon of that type, at least in the wargame.




Yes, I know. In general, the weapons are the same, but since the handles are altered, and a normal human is weaker, the front heavy bolt pistols do cause problems with aim, hence why I suggest a penalty to aiming, because those .75 cal rounds are not light, plus the bulk of the weapon. Long distance aiming is going to suffer.
Plus Commissars use them up close, especially to execute deserters.


----------



## Lord Zack

Double post.


----------



## Lord Zack

I am currently in the process of planning a Coreline campaign. It will begin during the 23 hours in the city of Syracuse, NY (because I am familiar with that city). I am leaning towards running it as a play-by-post on the Coreline forums I set up (mostly to hopefully draw more attention to them). However most PbP games I have played in have not been all that successful. Another alternative is roll20.net, which I have used with more success.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Roll20.net... Is it like Skype?

I am using my cell phone, so its a bit hard, but call me interested.


----------



## Lord Zack

Not quite. There are tutorials on the site that will tell you more.

I find it funny that Coreline sort of predicted the plot line of Halo 5, with the Pan-African Nation.  Not quite the same thing, but similar enough that the parallels are quite striking.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

At least shes less of a psycho... Well, in my head. Guess she just thinks the canon Cortana is a drama queen.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

(LINK WARNING! MINOR GORE!)

https://vimeo.com/51541324

This is how towns like Haddonfield, Illinois, live at night on The Line.


----------



## kronos182

Mark II Reactor Drone

The Mk2 Reactor drone is a heavily-shielded utility droid designed to perform menial labour duties and provide power. The 6.4 foot tall droid has a tubular design, a tracked uni-pod for locomotion, with tool, diagnostic and manipulator pods mounted around the tube body. Two manipulators are contained within a pod to keep them safe when not in use. The interior is taken up mostly by a fusion reactor that powers the droid and can provide power for up to two pieces of heavy equipment or weapons, five standard outlets and five light power links, for light tools or recharging power packs. The fusion generator will keep the droid and devices running for 5 years before requiring refueling and major repairs/replacement of systems.
The droid can not speak, except for beeps, chirps and similar noises, using a comlink, display which can be hidden behind a panel, or complink. The tread uni-pod and heavy armour made these droids slow and cumbersome, with many being left in a central location within repair shops or similar areas so they do not have to be moved often.

Mark 2 Power Droid (PL6)
CR: 1/4
Size: Med
Hit Points: 15 (1d10+10)
Init: +0
Speed: 20 ft
Defense: 18 (+8 armour)
Hardness: 
BAB/Grp: +0
Attack: +2 melee pincer 1d3
FS/Reach: 5 ft
Special Attacks: 
Special Qualities: Power Generator, Heavy Shielding
Saves: Fort + 0, Reflex + 0, Will +0
Abilities: Str 15, Dex 8, Con , Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 1
Skills: Computer Use +2, Repair +4
Feats: 

Frame: Armature
Locomotion: Treads
Manipulators: Pincer (2)
Armour: Duralloy
Superstructure: 
Sensors: Class III
Skill Software: Repair +4 chip, Computer Use +4 chip
Feat Software: 
Accessories: Complink, Fusion Engine, power links, tool mount x2, mechanical toolkit, electrical toolkit, retractable arms with pinchers.
PDC: 21

Power Generator
The droid is a walking power generator, proving power as a small scale fusion reaction, able to power up to two pieces of heavy equipment at once, with hook ups for five other devices such as light to medium weapons, standard power tools, and five light power outlets for smaller hand tools or devices, including power pack rechargers. 

Heavy Shielding
The Mark 2 has heavy radiation shielding and armour to protect both the power reactor contained within its frame, and those around it from any possible radiation from a possible leak before safety systems take over. This renders the droid immune to radiation damage, except for any heat damage caused by radiation based weapons, but even that is halved, and immune to EMP based weaponry or attacks.

Complink
A complink allows the robot to link directly with a computer system, such as those on a starship or building, allowing the robot to directly access systems, diagnostics and conduct electronic repairs. Depending on the size of the system the robot is connected to, can shut power off to various devices or areas, override control, and implant viruses or remove them. Reduces time required for the robot to perform any actions with the computer system by half.

*The tread uni-pod is of poor design and had a habit of malfunctioning. For every 50 ft travelled on any terrain that is not smooth, there is a 25% chance the track malfunctions and requires repairs (Repair check DC 15 and 5 minutes of work). If the droid is damaged in combat, there is a 25% chance that any strike disables the tread uni-pod requiring repairs, even if the damage was not to the system itself.


 (image from starwars.wikia.com)
R1-Series Astromech Droid

The R1-Series was created by Industrial Automation, the creators of the Mark 2 Power droid, as their first commercially available droid. To save time on development, they used the same frame as the Mark 2 Power droid. The R1, although looking crude and simple, was actually packed with powerful systems including the first computer brain fitted in a 'roughly' man sized droid that could calculate the complex navigational coordinates necessary for a single hyperspace jump. The space used in the Mark 2 is dedicated to the navigational computer system, small internal cargo space, and added tool arm. 
While too big to fit on most starfighters, except large ones, these droids are popular on freighters and shuttles as a back-up navigational computer and in-flight mechanic, or co-pilot, although their skills at piloting are not great, but useful for when the pilot needs to focus, such as in combat situations.

R1-Series Astromech Droid (PL6)
CR: 1/4
Size: Med
Hit Points: 15 (1d10+10)
Init: +0
Speed: 20 ft
Defense: 18 (+8 armour)
Hardness: 
BAB/Grp: +0
Attack: +2 melee pincer 1d3, +2 melee fusion torch 1d10 fire, +2 melee circular saw 1d6 slashing
FS/Reach: 5 ft
Special Attacks: 
Special Qualities: Heavy Shielding, Navigational Calculations
Saves: Fort + 0, Reflex + 0, Will +0
Abilities: Str 15, Dex 8, Con , Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 1
Skills: Computer Use +2, Repair +4, Knowledge: Tecknology +4, Navigate +4, Pilot +2
Feats: Starship Operations (usually ultralight, but owner's choice)

Frame: Armature
Locomotion: Treads
Manipulators: Pincer (2)
Armour: Duralloy
Superstructure: 
Sensors: Class III
Skill Software: Repair +4 chip, Computer Use +4 chip, Knowledge: Tecknology +4 chip, Navigate +4 chip, Pilot +2 chip
Feat Software: 
Accessories: Complink, Fusion Engine, power links, tool mount x2, mechanical toolkit, electrical toolkit, retractable arms with pinchers, fusion torch, circular saw, fire extinguisher, internal storage compartment x2 (20 lbs ea)
PDC: 22

Heavy Shielding
The R1 has heavy radiation shielding and armour as it has the same frame as the Mark 2 Power droid. This renders the droid immune to radiation damage, except for any heat damage caused by radiation based weapons, but even that is halved, and immune to EMP based weaponry or attacks.

Navigational Calculations
The R1 is capable of calculating coordinate and flight path in hyperspace and upload it to a hyperdrive equipped starship. Takes a full round action to calculate a route to well charted systems. Calculating a route along an established hyperspace lane (such as the Corellian Run) takes a standard action. Known but not well charted areas adds 1d4 rounds to the calculations, while charting a route to a system that the coordinates are known but no known hyperspace route takes 3+1d4 rounds. The R1 can store 3 sets of hyperspace coordinate, changing a set of coordinates takes as long as it takes the R1 to calculate, or 2 rounds for someone to upload a new set.

Complink
A complink allows the robot to link directly with a computer system, such as those on a starship or building, allowing the robot to directly access systems, diagnostics and conduct electronic repairs. Depending on the size of the system the robot is connected to, can shut power off to various devices or areas, override control, and implant viruses or remove them. Reduces time required for the robot to perform any actions with the computer system by half.

*The tread uni-pod is of poor design and had a habit of malfunctioning. For every 50 ft travelled on any terrain that is not smooth, there is a 25% chance the track malfunctions and requires repairs (Repair check DC 15 and 5 minutes of work). If the droid is damaged in combat, there is a 25% chance that any strike disables the tread uni-pod requiring repairs, even if the damage was not to the system itself.


----------



## kronos182

Space Marine Armour

Protecting the Space Marines of the Imperium of Man are suits of power armour, heavily armoured, enhancing strength and fully sealed from the outside environment to protect against gas weapons and harsh atmospheres. Several versions of armour have been developed over the years, with some older versions still in use, but most using the latest version of the mk7. Most suits have several systems and equipment as standard, although some specific versions might be lacking some systems as noted, but usually include a backpack unit that contains the power plant, environmental systems, additional stabilizers and nutrient reservoir. Other standard features include electro-motivated fibre bundles that mimic and augment the muscular strength of the wearer, cybernetic connections, through the Black Carapace implant, that allows for thought activated communications, targeting systems, range finders and tactical displays and sensors that include night vision, motion sensors and thermal optics. The lenses are capable of auto tinting against bright light such as flash-bangs, built in air filters and exterior speaks in the grill in front of the nose and mouth. Part of the life support system includes a life signs monitor that monitors the Space Marine and can deliver several drugs and stimulants as needed to fight toxins, poisons and treat wounds. Some versions also include gyroscopic stabilizers and magnetic soles in the boots to allow the marine to walk on metal surfaces, such as ship hulls in zero gravity environments. Most of the suits are designed to carry their own weight and with the cybernetic link become one with the marine like an extension of their own body.

Mk 1 Thunder Armour

The mk  1 'Thunder Armour' was produced before the formation of the Space Marine legions. This armour is not environmentally sealed and lacks life support systems, having only basic air filters and lacks many of the sophisticated sensors. The armour also only enhances the users upper body strength and arms as it was used mostly in melee combat. The power plant was also noticeably loud. 
The mk 1 lacks the systems to connect with a Space Marine's Black Carapace, and doesn't gain any benefits from it.

Mk 1 Thunder Armour (PL6)
Type: Heavy
Equipment Bonus: +7
Nonprof. Bonus: +4
Str Bonus: +4
Nonprof Str Bonus: +2
Max Dex: +0
Armour Penalty: -4
Speed (30 ft): 20
Weight: 65 lbs
Purchase DC: 20
Restriction: Mil +3
Accessories: Military radio, night vision goggles, air filters (+4 vs airborne toxins).
Notes: Strength bonus only applies to melee damage, not carrying capacity. On a critical hit 10% chance of power source being damaged and shuts down for 1d6 rounds, removing bonus to strength, radio, night vision goggles. +4 Fort vs airborne toxins, darkvision 90 ft (-4 Spot and Search while in use). 


Mk2 crusader
First of full environmental armour designed for the Space Marine legions. It features 10 hours of oxygen, filters, various sensors to enhance the marine's senses, and the legs are powered so the armour carries its own weight, although the at the expense of the strength of the arms is decreased. This armour is the first to also include the cybernetic connection through the black carapace. The helmet is fixed forward, but the wearer can move their head inside the helmet. This doesn't hamper the marine's vision as the sensors connected to the marine via neural link allows the marine to see and hear as if they were not wearing the helmet.

Mk2 Crusader
Type: Heavy
Equipment Bonus: +7
Nonprof. Bonus: +4
Str Bonus: +2
Nonprof Str Bonus: +0
Max Dex: +0
Armour Penalty: -3
Speed (30 ft): 30
Weight: 70 lbs
Purchase DC: 25
Restriction: Mil +3
Accessories: Military radio, night vision goggles, air filters, 20 hours oxygen, IR vision, HUD link, light filters, audio filters, nutrient reservoir, targeting computer, cybernetic link, medical system, magnetic boots, loud speaker, range finder, ammo belt (6 clips), waste disposal system.
Notes: +4 Fort vs airborne toxins, darkvision 90 ft, immune to blinding attacks, +4 Fort against attacks at could cause deafness, 5 days of food, +1 attack with ranged weapons, armour weight isn't counted against carrying capacity, functions in space, +2 Fort against radiation, -1 to Spot checks due to helmet design.

Cybernetic Link
The Space Marine armour has a special cybernetic link that only works with a wearer with a Black Carapace implant. Such a character treats the armour as if it was an extension of themselves. Can activate all systems as a free action, instantly aware of armour systems, armour penalty reduced by -1, Max Dex penalty increased to +1, gains +1 to attack from the targeting system. The wearer can wear the armour for as long as they want, even sleep in the armour without becoming fatigued.

Medical System
The armour contains a medical system that monitors the health of the wearer and can administer first aid and inject the wearer with chemicals to aid the wearer. The system is similar to a fast-use medkit, only automatic with a Treat Injury skill of +4, and 10 uses before requiring refilling. Contains chemicals to treat common ailments such as poisons, toxins, radiation, etc that the wearer doesn't resist on a failed save.

Mk3 Iron
The Mk 3 armour is a variant of the Mk 2 designed for heavy assaults, boarding actions and combat where there isn't much cover. The armour is heavier and designed to deflect projectiles. In other ways the Mk 3 is identical to the Mk 2, although produced in smaller numbers.

Mk3 Iron
Type: Heavy
Equipment Bonus: +8
Nonprof. Bonus: +4
Str Bonus: +2
Nonprof Str Bonus: +0
Max Dex: +0
Armour Penalty: -4
Speed (30 ft): 20
Weight: 80 lbs
Purchase DC: 26
Restriction: Mil +3
Accessories: Military radio, night vision goggles, air filters, 20 hours oxygen, IR vision, HUD link, light filters, audio filters, nutrient reservoir, targeting computer, cybernetic link, medical system, magnetic boots, loud speaker, range finder, ammo belt (6 clips), waste disposal system, deflective design.
Notes: +4 Fort vs airborne toxins, darkvision 90 ft, immune to blinding attacks, +4 Fort against attacks at could cause deafness, 5 days of food, +1 attack with ranged weapons, armour weight isn't counted against carrying capacity, functions in space, +2 Fort against radiation, -1 to Spot checks due to helmet design.

Cybernetic Link
The Space Marine armour has a special cybernetic link that only works with a wearer with a Black Carapace implant. Such a character treats the armour as if it was an extension of themselves. Can activate all systems as a free action, instantly aware of armour systems, armour penalty reduced by -1, Max Dex penalty increased to +1, gains +1 to attack from the targeting system. The wearer can wear the armour for as long as they want, even sleep in the armour without becoming fatigued.

Medical System
The armour contains a medical system that monitors the health of the wearer and can administer first aid and inject the wearer with chemicals to aid the wearer. The system is similar to a fast-use medkit, only automatic with a Treat Injury skill of +4, and 10 uses before requiring refilling. Contains chemicals to treat common ailments such as poisons, toxins, radiation, etc that the wearer doesn't resist on a failed save.

Deflective Design
The design of the armour, plus heavy plating, can deflect projectile weapons. The wearer gains a +2 Deflection bonus against projectile/ballistic weapons, and ballistic damage is reduced by half.


Mk4 Imperial Maximus

The Mk 4 was thought to be the ultimate version of armour for the Space Marines, sporting multiple improvements. Although the armour was designed with larger inflexible armour casings incorporating flexible joints reduced mobility a little, it did reduce maintenance and made repairs easier. The armour also used lighter but tougher materials to reduce weight but maintain the same protection values. The power pack is smaller and more efficient, allowing larger life support and nutrient storage. The armour also includes gyro stabilizers, a minor thruster system that allows the wearer to function in low gravity environments as if it was normal gravity.
The Mk4 was also the first to incorporate a non-fixed helmet, allowing it to move with the head.

Mk4 Imperial Maximus (PL6)
Type: Heavy
Equipment Bonus: +7
Nonprof. Bonus: +4
Str Bonus: +3
Nonprof Str Bonus: +0
Max Dex: +0
Armour Penalty: -4
Speed (30 ft): 30
Weight: 60 lbs
Purchase DC: 26
Restriction: Mil +3
Accessories: Military radio, night vision goggles, air filters, 30 hours oxygen, IR vision, HUD link, light filters, audio filters, nutrient reservoir, targeting computer, cybernetic link, medical system, magnetic boots, loud speaker, range finder, ammo belt (6 clips), waste disposal system, telescopic vision, low gravity thrusters, gyro-stabilized boots.
Notes: +4 Fort vs airborne toxins, darkvision 120 ft, immune to blinding attacks, +4 Fort against attacks at could cause deafness, 8 days of food, +1 attack with ranged weapons, armour weight isn't counted against carrying capacity, functions in space, +2 Fort against radiation, +2 Spot and Listen checks, ignore penalties for low gravity environments, +1 Balance checks, reduce damage from falls by 1d6 with successful Tumble check.

Cybernetic Link
The Space Marine armour has a special cybernetic link that only works with a wearer with a Black Carapace implant. Such a character treats the armour as if it was an extension of themselves. Can activate all systems as a free action, instantly aware of armour systems, armour penalty reduced by -1, Max Dex penalty increased to +1, gains +1 to attack from the targeting system. The wearer can wear the armour for as long as they want, even sleep in the armour without becoming fatigued.

Medical System

The armour contains a medical system that monitors the health of the wearer and can administer first aid and inject the wearer with chemicals to aid the wearer. The system is similar to a fast-use medkit, only automatic with a Treat Injury skill of +5, and 15 uses before requiring refilling. Contains chemicals to treat common ailments such as poisons, toxins, radiation, etc that the wearer doesn't resist on a failed save.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Awesome stats.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Awesome stats.




I'm slowly working through the clone wars to force awakens in star wars stuff..


----------



## marcoasalazarm

In the view of things that have occurred, I have come to a conclusion:

I have absolutely no idea of how to do anything regarding Stingray Security Services. There is absolutely no way I can write anything regarding them in terms of organization, types of gear, personnel standards, or anything that cannot be exploited in some fashion or picked on that will not make them a "Redshirt Army".

I do not have the capacity to explain how they are not supposed to be one, neither before nor after this whole situation with CHIMERA. And in view of this whole "raising from the ashes" thing they are supposed to be performing, I also cannot foresee how I can pick anything for this instance (gear, personnel, whatever-the-heck) that I believe to be cool personally (because I believe, dunno, that it's a practical decision, like having them choose Glocks and Sig-Sauers over Desert Eagles and BlasTech DL-44s) for the sake of "cleaning up the closet", and it will not backfire and hit me on my freaking face.

So I beg you guys to help me here.


----------



## kronos182

I can't remember everything for stingray or chimera off hand.. but...
Well don't give them standard gear.. doesn't Stingray do some gimmick/custom equipment? And maybe all have a special trait/ability...  like I think there is some team work feats, where they all get a bonus to something while they're all doing something, bonuses to cover fire, make a lot of use of such tactics like cover fire, fire teams and heavy weapon users.
Build a squad, say 6 guys.. one the leader, gives normal leader style bonuses, then you got the heavy guy, a scout/spotter who can give bonus to attack rolls to his squad after spending a round pinpointing targets or "suggesting" best firing positions. Two general soldiers that gain or give bonuses for flanking, aiding others, etc. Last guy is a defender type.. big bonus when using cover fire to defend squad mates, higher bonus to allies when setting up defensive positions, maybe bonus to attack roll or damage when a  target provokes an attack of opportunity against a nearby ally... 
Possible defender ability... defensive zone: as long as doesn't move more than five foot step, any enemies that are within the defensive zone and attack an ally within the zone, and in line of sight, provoke an attack of opportunity from the defender.

Mind you stuff like this might be better off as a npc class for the stingray security staff, but could be an advance class for pcs. HMM as a class, roles like scout, defender, etc could just be options in the class, kind of like talent trees.. everyone gets general stuff, like team work bonus, then pick role and get that talent tree.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

So something like 'wolf pack tactics'.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> So something like 'wolf pack tactics'.




Kind of yeah. But you have to make sure to make use of such with these guys, and maybe create some unique tactics to them only. 
What kind of stuff does Stingray have that is exclusive to their forces? (I could attempt to find it all, but gotta go through a lot of pages in the thread).
If they had something like say.. the ability to temporarily go ethereal/intangible.. they can do sort of a tag team tactic, where one is hiding a bit of a distance behind the other.. the one in front attacks then goes ethereal/intangible and the one behind, who had a readied action gets a free surprise attack at the guy the front guy was attacking as the round passes through the space he is in. front man become tangible again the start of his next turn. this tactic works really well if such a tag team uses ammunition that also tags a target with a transponder that shows up on their HUDs, that way the guy in the back doesn't need to actually see through the intangible guy and the target get the cover bonus to defense from the front guy.

Or if had transporter technology (short range), have a shooter and a melee specialist.. the shooter has ammunition that acts as a tag/gps location beacon, which when strikes a target activates the transporter on the melee guy who is immediately transported behind the target shot and gets a free surprise attack and flanking.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well, here was a thought...

Inspiration for these guys (in my head) was the Colonial Marines from "Aliens" (having the "Technical Manual" by Lee Brimmicombe-Wood, I can tell you with certainty that the only reason the setting loves making them Xenomorph chow with ease is because the fact they *can* become Xenomorph chow with ease is supposed to be a terror booster), the Imperial Guard (talking combined arms here. The group has superhumans, mecha, aliens, vehicles, whatever--they do the whole 'fight shoulder to shoulder' thing) and the Mobile Infantry (the Heinlein version, the guys that get trained like crazy. Also has the 'fight shoulder to shoulder' thing).

I guess something that is exclusive to them is the fact that they are combined-tactics monsters or something... dunno, really. They have a superhuman division that had been getting quite a lot of focus on fanfics so far, and I had this flash of thought that, to differentiate them from something like the Avengers and SHIELD or JLA and any random cop that pops up, the division was "one of the guys" in many ways--so rather than one bunch of cannon fodder guys waiting for Supergirl to save them, they do stuff like flanking while the bad guy is distracted by the person with spandex and counter-sniping the guys with the Kryptonite lasers (or something like that).

There is also the Hellsoldier Project--people who are, well, anti-superhuman Terminators. These guys have Pariah Genes (power-nullifiers, pretty strong ones), modified so much that you need seriously big guns to kill 'em off (and magic and superpowers and magi-tek don't work around 'em, so if you don't know how to use a gun or a grenade or even how to throw a punch, you're screwed).

To make a long story short, I didn't wrote about these guys extensively when I had the chance, and the check has been put on the table: they have been getting some pretty hefty humiliation on the fanfics that have been written for this setting (even a moment that was supposed to be, y'know, Guard-style "we, the normal guys, had some real bad odds coming at us--and we are still standing!" in message, some author took in context to be "oh, the bad guys were holding back!" Although in the author's defense, the whole situation has been a bit of a flame war).

Which, again, comes to what I was saying. If I write that (say for example) the Services use .50 Beowulf rounds on their assault rifles, with some kind of super-tech binary-propellant action that allows the bullet to be shot with the potency of a full-blown .50 BMG round (although, yeah, there's probably some issues with firing something THAT powerful from an M-14-sized gun)... the possible response is that it's still not enough gun to take down, say, Kid Goku (let alone the grown-up version with the "Super Saiyan God" crap) and who the heck are you kidding, sending men out to fight Fiction threats with that gun? Too 'awesome but impractical'--it's either overkill or nowhere near enough kill, every single time.

The Champions have been put on a pedestal by the other authors, and the one that wrote the 'holding back' thing makes it a big deal that Hellsoldiers block all powers around them in a radius--by having it that they also block the powers of allies, so they get in the allies' way.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Well, here was a thought...
> 
> Inspiration for these guys (in my head) was the Colonial Marines from "Aliens" (having the "Technical Manual" by Lee Brimmicombe-Wood, I can tell you with certainty that the only reason the setting loves making them Xenomorph chow with ease is because the fact they *can* become Xenomorph chow with ease is supposed to be a terror booster), the Imperial Guard (talking combined arms here. The group has superhumans, mecha, aliens, vehicles, whatever--they do the whole 'fight shoulder to shoulder' thing) and the Mobile Infantry (the Heinlein version, the guys that get trained like crazy. Also has the 'fight shoulder to shoulder' thing).




Ok.. let's see.. top of head.. the ones getting their butts handed to them could be more of the 'green' units, or ones not fully trained in certain anti-super combat.. as the Imperial Guard approach is basically they're cannon fodder, overwhelm with numbers.. think army ants vs human.. a few are annoying, a LOT is deadly.



> I guess something that is exclusive to them is the fact that they are combined-tactics monsters or something... dunno, really. They have a superhuman division that had been getting quite a lot of focus on fanfics so far, and I had this flash of thought that, to differentiate them from something like the Avengers and SHIELD or JLA and any random cop that pops up, the division was "one of the guys" in many ways--so rather than one bunch of cannon fodder guys waiting for Supergirl to save them, they do stuff like flanking while the bad guy is distracted by the person with spandex and counter-sniping the guys with the Kryptonite lasers (or something like that).



Ok, combined forces tactics is good! Maybe play off the there hasn't been enough of the other units (the heavies like supers or, mechs, special tech guys) in a particular location at the time when an attack happened. This has been recently fixed due to heavy recruiting or those that were in training are now OUT of training and ready.



> There is also the Hellsoldier Project--people who are, well, anti-superhuman Terminators. These guys have Pariah Genes (power-nullifiers, pretty strong ones), modified so much that you need seriously big guns to kill 'em off (and magic and superpowers and magi-tek don't work around 'em, so if you don't know how to use a gun or a grenade or even how to throw a punch, you're screwed).



Hellsoldier.. looking over the original post.. it's a little bare.. but the concept.. good.. Now, how to fix this.. Lower level ones affect an area around them, which yes, means affects allies within that area, that's why you team them up with non-magic/psionic/super powered user, per tech. Higher level (say lvl 4+) can actually FOCUS their ability to either smaller, and more concentrated (higher resistance/higher DCs for opponent to resist, making it harder for them to use their powers, but the hellsoldier has to be very close), or larger area but weaker (a bit easier to resist, lower resistant values), or change from a sphere around them to a cone or line in a particular direction.. in game terms means taking an action to concentrate and focus to a cone or line or smaller/larger area, and each round make concentration check to maintain that changed area as a free action, so can act normally. This allows friendly supers/magic/psychics to use their powers nearby, as long as not in the affected area.



> To make a long story short, I didn't wrote about these guys extensively when I had the chance, and the check has been put on the table: they have been getting some pretty hefty humiliation on the fanfics that have been written for this setting (even a moment that was supposed to be, y'know, Guard-style "we, the normal guys, had some real bad odds coming at us--and we are still standing!" in message, some author took in context to be "oh, the bad guys were holding back!" Although in the author's defense, the whole situation has been a bit of a flame war).



Yeah.. you should have wrote a bit more before hand.. so now either Ret Con a lot.. or we hand wave in some excuse of more green units or those not quite fully prepared for those type of threats in those areas. A very large batch of fresh recruits, with full training and gear (Stingray spent time updating equipment and is issuing them to all new recruits but haven't fully distributed to older units).



> Which, again, comes to what I was saying. If I write that (say for example) the Services use .50 Beowulf rounds on their assault rifles, with some kind of super-tech binary-propellant action that allows the bullet to be shot with the potency of a full-blown .50 BMG round (although, yeah, there's probably some issues with firing something THAT powerful from an M-14-sized gun)... the possible response is that it's still not enough gun to take down, say, Kid Goku (let alone the grown-up version with the "Super Saiyan God" crap) and who the heck are you kidding, sending men out to fight Fiction threats with that gun? Too 'awesome but impractical'--it's either overkill or nowhere near enough kill, every single time.



This where combined tactics (hellsoldier to dampen the power levels with lots of heavy firepower to just pelt with lead, and also use stuff like tranqs, stunguns and tangler grenades to slow them down for more heavy firepower to just hammer) is important.
Problem with the .50 beowulf function as .50bmg in a M14 package? Gadgets: miniaturize .50 cal from large to med, solved, advanced recoil dampening allows those with normal human strength to fire it (yes, real science and logic says the recoil makes this damn hard to handle, but this is a sci-FI game, we can make stuff up that works as long as it seems PLAUSIBLE). Now to use these against supers.. special materials.. depleted uranium or uranium rounds (look at my thread on DU and U rounds) for added radiation and armour penetration, explosive rounds, acid (who has acid resistance these days, hmmm?). Other specialty rounds are also needed.. this because a logistics problem in the long run. So a lot of grunts with guns focusing fire is needed for quick take downs when you've got limited amounts of specialty rounds. 



> The Champions have been put on a pedestal by the other authors, and the one that wrote the 'holding back' thing makes it a big deal that Hellsoldiers block all powers around them in a radius--by having it that they also block the powers of allies, so they get in the allies' way.




See above part on the Hellsoldier abilities. 
As to the Champions.. gotta find the info on them again... but otherwise.. you'll have to start writing up info on how Stingray has been doing a massive build up for awhile, and just hadn't released all of the new stuff that it's been testing, building and researching for their new recruits.. so they've suffered some major set backs.. but this new group is starting to really make progress. 
Perhaps also write in several of their elite groups that were testing new tech were working in secret/undercover, possibly infiltrating AOH to gather info that they've used in fighting supers, and possibly taking down some of their cells.

Hope some of this helps. 
I can come up with game stats for any new gear you want.. and some ideas.. but need a little direction.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well, with the Pariah Gene and what you proposed with the training to shape things, I was thinking:

-Pariah Gene carrier--Template,
-Pariah aura shaping--Feat or some kind of Class, obviously only available to Gene carriers,
-Hellsoldiers--Template (dunno whether or not to have an additional Class for them a la the "Helix Warrior" of D20 Future).


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Well, with the Pariah Gene and what you proposed with the training to shape things, I was thinking:
> 
> -Pariah Gene carrier--Template,
> -Pariah aura shaping--Feat or some kind of Class, obviously only available to Gene carriers,
> -Hellsoldiers--Template (dunno whether or not to have an additional Class for them a la the "Helix Warrior" of D20 Future).





A template for Pariah gene probably would be a good idea. Or it could be a race, as if I'm not mistaken, from WH40K they are humans, but don't have any psychic potential, instead cancel it completely. .
Send me aPM with what your vision/version of the pariah gene is/does, what races limited to, any limitations, etc. AND what your ideal version of the hellsoldiers  are supposed to be like. 
Then we can work out a mk2 version, and you can weave them into the stories and adventures.


----------



## kronos182

While playing Pokemon Go recently, since the Gen 2 Pokemon are now released, got me thinking, are pokemon in Coreline?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Yeah. Used all over the place, the island chains that compose the place are on a pocket universe someplace on the Pacific Ocean (thinking between Japan and Australia).


----------



## kronos182

Bowcaster

Bowcasters are projectile weapons created by the Wookies that resemble crossbows. Bowcasters use two polarizing orbs balanced on each end of the bow to create a magnetic field to accelerate a metal quarrel, enveloped with plasma energy. These weapons are large, heavy and slow to fire as they require the user to manually pull back the cocking spring. These weapons require a power pack to energize the magnetic orbs and generate the plasma. A number of different types of quarrels have been developed for different purposes.

Bowcaster (PL6 Exotic Weapon Proficiency Bowcaster)
Damage: 2d10 +2d10
Critical: x3
Damage Type: Ballistic + fire
Range Increment: 75 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Size: Large
Weight: 15 lbs
Ammo: Varies but typically 1, + power pack providing power for 100 shots
Purchase DC: 28
Notes: Accurate, Heavy, Knockback, Non-Powered, Customize
Accurate - Bowcasters are accurate, granting +1 to attack rolls for those who have the strength to use a bowcaster.
Heavy - Due to the weight of the weapon and manual cocking, a strength of 12 or greater is required to pull the cocking spring as part of a move action. Anyone with strength less than 12 must spend a standard action to pull the cocking spring, and suffer a -1 to attack.
Knockback - A creature of medium size or smaller struck by a Bowcaster quarrel must make a Strength check DC 10 + damage dealt or be thrown back 1d6x5 feet and knocked prone.
Non-Powered - The bowcaster has the ability to not envelop the quarrel in plasma, dealing just the ballistic damage, allowing the use of specialty quarrels that the plasma would negate the ability of the specialty ammunition, such as poison quarrels. Turning on or off this feature is a free action that can be done once per round.

Customize
Each bowcaster is hand crafted and unique, with some having some unique abilities from others. Common abilities include the following:
Box Ammunition - The bowcaster has a box of 5+2d10 quarrels, which allows the user to add Semi-Automatic firing mode.
Custom Fit - The weapon is custom made for a specific person, granting a +1 to attack rolls, other users suffer -1 to attack rolls.
Semi-Automatic - Requires Box Ammunition, allows for Semi-Automatic Fire if the user has Strength of 14 or higher.
Variable Power Polarizors - This feature alters how powerful the magnetic field that propels the quarrel, ballistic damage can vary from 1d10 to 4d10, each die over 2 increases power used by 1. Changing the power is a free action that can be done once per round.
Automatic Cocking Mechanism - This adds an automatic cocking system, allowing anyone to fire the weapon, but the weapon is still heavy.
Multi-Shot - This modification requires the Box Ammunition feature. This feature loads up to 5, depending on design, quarrels at once, requiring a Strength of 15 to pull the cocking spring. The weapon can strike up to 5 (depending on design) squares wide area with a single quarrel going to each square, taking a -2 to attack roll, requires 6 rounds from the power pack. This feature can be turned on or off as a free action once per round.
Ricochet Shot - Thisfeature wraps the plasma field around the quarrel with a stronger magneticfield, preventing it from dissipating too quickly and allowing the shot to bebounced off solid objects. If the target is in line of sight, the user can takea -3 to attack roll to bounce the round off a solid target within 30 feet ofthe target, the target doesn't add their Dex modifier or Dodge bonuses toDefense. If the target is not in line of sight, such as around a corner, theuser can attempt to bounce the quarrel around the corner, taking a -3 to attackroll, but the target has total concealment, gaining a 50% miss chance, butdoesn't add Dex or Dodge bonuses to Defense. If the user knows where the targetis, remote camera, sensors or other means of detecting exact position, thetarget only gains one quarter concealment, 10% miss chance, but still doesn'tadd their Dex or Dodge bonus to Defense.
Quarrel Selection -This requires the Box Ammunition feature, splitting it into up to 4 (dependingon design) separate sections, with the ability to switch between each of thesections for different types of ammunition loaded, reduces ammunition capacityby 1. Switching between types is a free action.


Quarrels
Normal quarrels aresimple metal items that resemble crossbow bolts, but some specialty quarrelshave been developed.
Explosive - Thesequarrels are filled with explosives, deals only 1d10 ballistic + 2d10 plasma totarget struck, plus 2d6 fire to a 10 ft area. PDC 15 for 10.
Fragmentation -These quarrels are pre-stressed with a small charge to spread shrapnel in anarea, can not be used with the plasma envelop, deals 2d6 slashing to a 15 ftarea. PDC 15 for 10.
Injector - Thisquarrel can be filled with poisons, tranquilizers or even medications, can't beused with plasma envelop, deals 1d10 ballistic damage plus the injectedmaterial. PDC 15 for 10.
Armour Piercing - Aquarrel designed for piercing armour, ignores 3 points of hardness/DR, 2 pointsof Defense from equipment or Natural armour. Against targets with no armourbonus to Defense, deals 1 less die of ballistic damage. PDC 16 for 10.
Plasma Quarrel -This quarrel has a core of deuterium wrapped in a disintegrating metallicsabot. Once fired, the sabot disintegrates and the plasma envelop ignites thedeuterium for a heavy punch, dealing 5d10 fire (plasma) to the target, plus2d10 fire (plasma) to a 10 foot area. PDC 19 for 10.
Incendiary -  These quarrels are filled with a gel thatbursts into flames upon contact with air, dealing 3d6 fire damage to targetstruck, plus 1d6 fire for 1d4+1 rounds. The gel can be scraped off, taking afull round action, or submerged completely in water for 2 rounds to extinguish.These quarrels can not be used with plasma envelop. PDC 17 for 10.
Acid - Thesequarrels are filled with acid, dealing 2d6 acid damage to a 10 foot area, plus2d4 acid damage for 1d6+1 rounds. Can not be used with plasma envelop. PDC 17for 10.
Concussive - Thesequarrels have a charge that creates a concussive force, dealing 2d10 concussivedamage to a 15 foot area, plus targets within the blast radius must make aReflex save DC 15 or be thrown back 5 feet and knocked prone, while asuccessful save only makes them Dazed for 1 round. PDC 17 for 10.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

How could we stat up the "bounces off things" effect that the quarrels have on the Dark Forces game? Or maybe that's too much?

An additional Customization ability could be:
Explosive - Quarrels explode upon contact, causing full damage to its target and an additional (how much... maybe 2d8? 2d6?) of Slashing  + Concussion damage to anything in a (five? ten?)-foot radius surrounding the impact site. This feature can be turned on or off as a free action once per round.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

A few bars of this thing is the McGuffin for a short story I'm working on right now.

May need some help with the stats.

THE WONKA UMPA-SOOPER-TASTEE CHOCOLATE (D20 MODERN STATS--CORELINE)

(((())))

The Wonka Umpa-Sooper-Tastee Chocolate is, to waste no words, the best chocolate that you may ever eat. EVER.

A perfect mixture of spices, chocolate types and flavor-enhancing spells, custom-made for the individual buyer by Alternates of Willie Wonka right on the candy stores where he sells them (or made by hand by him and then shipped from his factory directly to the requesting consumer); they are the product of his every ounce of knowledge as a chocolatier and magic.

There are stories of people eating this chocolate and receiving a bliss that can only be described in the most vile of erotic epithets. There are stories of people eating this chocolate and achieving something similar to spiritual enlightenment. This chocolate is incredibly expensive, and as a result there are no lack of tales of people driving themselves into bankruptcy, debt; stealing banks or doing *much* worse in order to obtain the necessary money for a single bar. There are stories of people committing suicide, so sure were they that eating this candy would be the peak of their entire existences.

Tall tales of course, but when it comes to Willie Wonka, fact and fiction both have a pretty unpleasant habit of being unreliable.

There *is* one problem with this chocolate, though: this mixture of magics and ingredients is so delicate that it's quite possible to disrupt it if the chocolate is exposed to strong magical effects (such as Floo Powder or Portkeys) or unnatural energy fields (such as the Speed Force) or magic disruption fields (such as the Pariah Gene's--this disruption leaves behind a chocolate that tastes very good by itself, but it lacks the supernatural elements that makes it so highly sought after), and matter replication and teleportation is impossible with this chocolate (sometimes the magics and the replication fields will interact with explosive reactions, and sometimes the magic will disappear like the effects mentioned above--it is strongly believed that this was put in place by Wonka to prevent espionage).

The Wonka Wonka Umpa-Sooper-Tastee Chocolate is the size of a large chocolate bar, divided into eight smaller squares. Eating one piece provides the effects mentioned below.

(((())))

PURCHASE DC: 25 (per bar).
RESTRICTION: ---.
WEIGHT: ----.
SIZE: Tiny (One bar).

ADDITIONAL RULES:

--Consuming a bar of Wonka UST Chocolate causes the consumer to enter a state of euphoria. In order to do anything besides enjoy the taste of the chocolate, the consumer must roll a DC 18 Will Save (only one roll per consumed bar, not individual piece). The euphoria lasts for one hour.
--Eating a bar of Wonka U-S-T Chocolate is as filling as two servings of regular food.
--Eating a bar of Wonka U-S-T Chocolate can create the following effects (Roll 1d6 to determine):
>>> 1-2: Incredible Bliss: The character's sugar rush-induced happy thoughts make him become Stunned for 1d6 minutes (although this same bliss can provide a +2 bonus to Save rolls against harmful mental effects).
>>> 3-4: "Chocolate Bullet Time": The sugar rush is such that the character obtains a +2 to Reflex rolls, rolls to perform physical actions (such as climbing) and an additional 5 feet to his movement speed. This sugar rush lasts for 1d6 rounds (or 1d6 minutes outside of combat).
>>> 5-6: Wonkian Mental Clarity: The ideas on the back of the character's mind become incredibly clear. The character obtains a +2 to mental rolls (such as Intelligence skills) for 1d6 rounds (or 1d6 minutes outside of combat).

--These effects will stack if you eat a second piece and the roll results are the same (up to +6, and up to 15 feet of movement speed increase). Eating four whole chocolate bars make the positive effects last longer (up to four days, after which you will need to consume at least another four bars to maintain it for four more days).


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> How could we stat up the "bounces off things" effect that the quarrels have on the Dark Forces game? Or maybe that's too much?
> 
> An additional Customization ability could be:
> Explosive - Quarrels explode upon contact, causing full damage to its target and an additional (how much... maybe 2d8? 2d6?) of Slashing  + Concussion damage to anything in a (five? ten?)-foot radius surrounding the impact site. This feature can be turned on or off as a free action once per round.





The basic different types of quarrels can use all of the rules available for variant ammunition. Although since there isn't a lot of info on the quarrels themselves, such as size and all.. judging from the weapon size, I'd say a quarrel is roughly the size of a BMG .50 cal round, casing and all. So in THEORY, and with higher tech, an explosive round could be almost as effective as a hand grenade. slightly smaller diamaer.  Not a feature that could be turned on or off as it would be a feature of the quarrel itself, not the bowcaster. HOWEVER, selective ammunition box with regular and explosive or other specialty quarrels. I'll come up with some example star wars esque versions, and some non star wars ones. 
In theory, since the quarrel is wrapped in plasma, it might be possible to make it do continual fire damage from the plasma component, altering the magnetic field that contains the plasma around the quarrel.. oooh... could do that with quarrels that contain just enough ferris material to be launched, and the quarrel itself acts as fuel for the plasma to continue burning without having to use a naplam/incendary material in the quarrel.

As for the bouncing feature from Dark Forces games, I think I have some rules for such somewhere.. I just did the bowcaster in about 10 minutes after working on two pokemons. I'll probably post those tomorrow.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Only 10 minutes? Holy crap, you rule.

Not, seriously. You *rule*.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> A few bars of this thing is the McGuffin for a short story I'm working on right now.
> 
> May need some help with the stats.
> 
> THE WONKA UMPA-SOOPER-TASTEE CHOCOLATE (D20 MODERN STATS--CORELINE)
> 
> (((())))
> 
> The Wonka Umpa-Sooper-Tastee Chocolate is, to waste no words, the best chocolate that you may ever eat. EVER.
> 
> 
> PURCHASE DC: 25 (per bar).
> RESTRICTION: ---.
> WEIGHT: ----.
> SIZE: Tiny (One bar).
> 
> ADDITIONAL RULES:
> 
> --Eating a bar of Wonka U-S-T Chocolate is as filling as two servings of regular food.
> --Eating a bar of Wonka U-S-T Chocolate can create the following effects (Roll 1d6 to determine):
> >>> 1-2: Incredible Bliss: The character's sugar rush-induced happy thoughts make him become Stunned for 1d6 minutes (although this same bliss can provide a +2 bonus to Save rolls against harmful mental effects).
> >>> 3-4: "Chocolate Bullet Time": The sugar rush is such that the character obtains a +2 to Reflex rolls, rolls to perform physical actions (such as climbing) and an additional 5 feet to his movement speed. This sugar rush lasts for 1d6 rounds (or 1d6 minutes outside of combat).
> >>> 5-6: Wonkian Mental Clarity: The ideas on the back of the character's mind become incredibly clear. The character obtains a +2 to mental rolls (such as Intelligence skills) for 1d6 rounds (or 1d6 minutes outside of combat).





Quick glance, looks not bad. Maybe make the effects last 4 or 5 rounds +1d4 or d6 rounds. in combat, and minutes outside of combat. That way they are more appealing.. or maybe outside of combat last 10 times as long (40 minuges + 1d4 or d6 x10 minutes)
Although for the Bliss, I'd also add bonus to Cha based skills, except Intimdate, but takes penalty to Wisdom based skills. Also has problems relazing in danger, so bonus to will saves, can't engage in combat maybe, as too damn happy?
Bullet time, give a penalty to Int based skills, and those requiring delicate work (like Crafts, or sleight of hand).
Mental Clarity, bonus to concentration (as it's a Con based skill), penalty to  Cha based skills.
Needs something to happen after it wears off.. like exhausted.. temporary ability damage? Not a lot. Depression after wards? possible addiction.

Other abilities it could give, but might require greater times that the effects last for, but not necessarily:
Peak Human/low level augmented human.. boost stats to all 18 (18 considered generally peak human, or at least olypic level), or slightly above like 20;
Minor psionic powers (1d4 level 0 or 1 psionic powers with INt score +1d6 power points);
minor magic powers (can cast several level 0 and level 1 spells, x amount of times or spell slots);
minor super powers (1d4 minor mutations or any of the powers i've got worked on for my superhero templates I've already given this setting for you guys to use, plus a few I haven't finished yet);
one major super power;
able to cast/manifest one higher level spell or psionic power.

OR these can all be some accidental bonuses if the chocolates are exposed to magic, pisonics or other things that can affect their perfect balance. Negative affects would be the opposite of what i've given above, or things like disfigurement, negative mutations, being poisoned, going in a coma, suffering from being paralyzed, or uncontrollable muscle spasms, being rendered into a near zombie like state.. 


Now.. how does Wonka prevent his chocolates from being tainted... well around the "normal" wrapper that keeps the chocolate fresh, a layer of lead wrapped in layer of gold or silver with special runes that ward off harmful magics, with a layer of stablized ectoplasma foil ward off psionics.. these are then transported in special containers made of some kind of high tech plastic and memory foam to prevent physical damage, which have a micro gravity generator/negator to keep the contents inside at a constant 1 G, with a gyostablized center area that keeps them upright at all times...


Or something like that.. cuz.. well gotta keep them safe, right? If you want to use that you can.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Only 10 minutes? Holy crap, you rule.
> 
> Not, seriously. You *rule*.





Well the basic weapon stats (damage, range, weight, size, ammo capacity, etc) took like 1 minute tops.. the customizing took a little longer as I had to look up the actual bowcaster wiki page to find out what stuff they HAD been listed as capabilities besides fires a metal quarrel wrapped in plasma, and what I remembered from Dark forces (the five shot feature), so a minute or 2 reading.. the rest making up the customized stuff.

I'll work on the bouncing before work tomorrow, but might not have it done until weekend as I KNOW i've seen, or possibly done rules for bouncing shots, just gotta find them and use them, and make up variant quarrels.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

ok... 2.0:

THE WONKA UMPA-SOOPER-TASTEE CHOCOLATE (D20 MODERN STATS--CORELINE)

(((())))

The Wonka Umpa-Sooper-Tastee Chocolate is, to waste no words, the best chocolate that you may ever eat. EVER.

A perfect mixture of spices, chocolate types and flavor-enhancing spells, custom-made for the individual buyer by Alternates of Willie Wonka right on the candy stores where he sells them (or made by hand by him and then shipped from his factory directly to the requesting consumer); they are the product of his every ounce of knowledge as a chocolatier and magic.

There are stories of people eating this chocolate and receiving a bliss that can only be described in the most vile of erotic epithets. There are stories of people eating this chocolate and achieving something similar to spiritual enlightenment. This chocolate is incredibly expensive, and as a result there are no lack of tales of people driving themselves into bankruptcy, debt; stealing banks or doing *much* worse in order to obtain the necessary money for a single bar. There are stories of people committing suicide, so sure were they that eating this candy would be the peak of their entire existences.

Tall tales of course, but when it comes to Willy Wonka, fact and fiction both have a pretty unpleasant habit of being unreliable.

There *is* one problem with this chocolate, though: this mixture of magics and ingredients is so delicate that it's quite possible to disrupt it if the chocolate is exposed to strong magical effects (such as Floo Powder or Portkeys) or unnatural energy fields (such as the Speed Force) or magic disruption fields (such as the Pariah Gene's--this disruption leaves behind a chocolate that tastes very good by itself, but it lacks the supernatural elements that makes it so highly sought after), and matter replication and teleportation is impossible with this chocolate (sometimes the magics and the replication fields will interact with explosive reactions, and sometimes the magic will disappear like the effects mentioned above--it is strongly believed that this was put in place by Wonka to prevent espionage).

As a result, the Wonka Umpa-Sooper-Tastee Chocolate has also a reputation of being as delicate (or rather, as obtrusive) as its maker. A fact that, just like its maker, people try to overlook because of its incredible results.

The Wonka Wonka Umpa-Sooper-Tastee Chocolate is the size of a large chocolate bar, divided into eight small pieces and wrapped around a specialized foil that holds a layer of lead wrapped in a layer of gold with special runes that ward off ambient magics, with a layer of stabilized ectoplasma foil ward off ambient psionic energy.

Eating one piece provides the effects mentioned below.

(((())))

PURCHASE DC: 25 (per bar).
RESTRICTION: ---.
WEIGHT: ----.
SIZE: Tiny (One bar).

ADDITIONAL RULES:

--Consuming a bar of Wonka UST Chocolate causes the consumer to enter a state of euphoria. In order to do anything besides enjoy the taste of the chocolate, the consumer must roll a DC 18 Will Save (only one roll per consumed bar, not individual piece). The euphoria lasts for one hour.
--Eating a bar of Wonka UST Chocolate is as filling as two servings of regular food.
--Eating a bar of Wonka UST Chocolate can create the following effects (Roll 1d6 to determine):
>>> 1-2: Incredible Bliss: The character's sugar rush-induced happy thoughts provide a +2 bonus to Will Save rolls and Charisma-based skills (except Intimidate--the consumer acts too "happy" to be intimidating) for 1d6 rounds (or 1d6 x 10 minutes outside of combat). This incredible bliss can do damage to the consumer's common sense, however, and a -2 penalty to Wisdom-based skills will occur for the duration.
>>> 3-4: "Chocolate Bullet Time": The sugar rush is such that the character obtains a +2 to Reflex Save rolls and an additional 5 feet to his movement speed. This sugar rush lasts for 1d6 rounds (or 1d6 x 10 minutes outside of combat). The sugar rush, unfortunately, makes certain types of precision work impossible because of jitters, and a -2 penalty to Intelligence-based skills, and those requiring delicate work (like Crafts, or sleight of hand), for the duration.
>>> 5-6: Wonkian Mental Clarity: The ideas on the back of the character's mind become incredibly clear. The character obtains a +2 to mental rolls (such as Intelligence skills and Concentration) for 1d6 rounds (or 1d6 x 10 minutes outside of combat). This impressive mental clarity, however, does some tampering on the consumer's emotional quotient, and a -2 penalty to Charisma skills will occur for the duration.

--These effects will stack if the consumer eats a second piece and the roll results are the same (up to +6, and up to 15 feet of movement speed increase). Eating four whole chocolate bars make the positive effects last longer (up to four days, after which the consumer will need to consume at least another four bars to maintain it for four more days. The negative effects will still occur as normal).

--Attempting to replicate the Wonka UST Chocolate through matter replicators or trying to teleport will cause the bar to become unstable. The player (or the GM) needs to roll 1d6 to determine the effects on the bar:

>>> 1 through 5: The bar's magics deactivate. The chocolate becomes normal chocolate.
>>> 6: The bar's magics react badly, causing a random chaotic event after which the chocolate will become normal.

Roll 1d6 to determine what the bar will do.

>>>1: The bar explodes like a firecracker, causing 1d4 (Fire) damage to anything within a foot of it.
>>>2: The bar catches fire. Anything flammable that is touching the bar may catch fire as well.
>>>3: The bar floats off (and will carry up to 500 lbs. of cargo with it--including any containers that the bar may be inside). The bar will not stop floating until it reaches the stratosphere.
>>>4: The bar becomes 500 lbs. heavier.
>>>5: The bar becomes bigger at an accelerated rate (becoming Huge (7 feet high by 4 feet wide) in two minutes).
>>>6: Something Very Bad happens to the consumer's physiology if consumed. The GM must choose a Mutation Drawback or Cosmetic Mutation (Chapter Twelve, D20 Future) for the player. This Mutation Drawback or Cosmetic Mutation will not provide any additional benefits, and will last 1d8 x10 hours.


----------



## kronos182

I added two customizations to the Bowcaster plus some variant quarrels.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

All right, it's pretty damn awesome.

Can I post it on DevArt, man?


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> All right, it's pretty damn awesome.
> 
> Can I post it on DevArt, man?





Yes, anything I post in the Coreline thread can be posted to anything Coreline related,  including devart, a wiki if you make one, or pdf. JUST give credit. 
Stuff in my thread can be used in games, but ask for that stuff, although I doubt I'd say no to you on those.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

ok, cool.


----------



## kronos182

Since I mentioned pokemon earlier.. here's Rattata, it's Aloala form, and Raticate.

Pokemon
Due to the wide spread of Pokemon games, after the 23 Hours, pokemon began popping up everywhere, with some easily fitting into the local wildlife, while others have caused nothing but problems.

Pokemon

Pokemon are asub-type of magical beasts, while sharing many qualities of magical beasts,many also have the ability to evolve into a stronger and larger form, some ofwhich is vastly different from their original form. 

All pokemon have thestandard abilities of magical beasts, using the tables for determining basestats as magical beasts (see D20 Modern or D20 Menace Manual), plus thefollowing:

Keen Sight (Ex)
Pokemon havedarkvision 60 ft and low-light vision.

Variable Abilities(Ex/Su)
All pokemon haveseveral abilities common to their particular type, plus a number of otherabilities that makes many different from each other. Pokemon gain 1d4 extraabilities/attacks.

Breeding (Su)
Many pokemon can bebreed with different types to gain different abilities which are included intheir Variable Abilities trait, with at least one from the father must bechosen for the Variable Abilities.

Variant Breeds
Some pokemon havedeveloped differently in different areas. This can be due to breeding withcertain other pokemon in the region for many generations, or as adaptations tothe environment, or due to some unusual condition, such as increased magicalenergies in the region.




Rattata

A large rat-likepokemon with purple fur, large incisors and a 3 foot long tail that curlsslightly at the end. Fairly common, similar to regular rats, happy to nest justabout anywhere. While similar to common rats, they are actually cleanercreatures and can be tamed far easier and faster than domestic white rats. 
These creatures haveseveral abilities that make it far more powerful than regular rats, plus theability to evolve into the larger Raticate. Not all Rattatas have the sameabilities, but all have several core abilities, such as gaining increasedstrength and accuracy of their attacks when they suffer damage from fire orpoisons, able to bite foes with their large teeth, and gain sudden bursts instrength for short periods of time.
Rattatas arescavengers, just like normal rats, however they do prefer cleaner environments,and do not carry diseases like rats.

Rattata
Type: magical beast, Pokemon
Size: Tiny (1 ft, 7 lbs)
CR: 1
Hit Points: 1d10, 6 hp
Mas: 10
Init: +4
Speed: 15 ft, climb 15 ft, swim 10 ft
Defense: 16 (+2 size, +4 Dex)
BAB/Grp: +3/-12
FS/Reach: 1/2 ft / 0 ft
Attacks: +7 melee Bite 1d3-3
Special Attacks: Tail Whip
Special Qualities: keen sight, scent, Guts, Hustle, Focus Energy,Evolve
Allegiances: 
Saves: Fort +2, Reflex +6, Will +1
Reputation: 
Abilities: Str 4, Dex 18, Con 10, Int 3, Wis 12, Cha 3
Skills: Balance +10, Climb +12, Hide +18, Move Silently +10, Swim+10
Feats: Weapon Finesse (Bite)
Possessions: 
Advancement: 4 HD (Small), 5+ HD Evolve

Combat
Rattatas don't seekout combat, preferring to avoid it, but will fight to the death if their nestsare threatened. Due to their ability to become slightly more powerful whenpoisoned or damaged by fire, some Rattata nests are found near creatures thatcan generate fire, or another source of fire, or poisonous creatures, allowingthem to poison them so they become more powerful, even if it costs some theirlives to save the rest of the nest.

Keen Sight (Ex)
Rattata's havedarkvision 60 ft and low-light vision.

Scent
The Rattata cantrack by scent.

Guts
Anytime the Rattatais damaged by fire, or affected by poison, it gains +8 Str and +4 attack rollsfor 1d4 rounds. 

Hustle
Similar to Powerattack, however there is no limit to how much of a penalty the Rattata takes toits attack roll for bonus damage. This does stack with Power Attack doublingthe bonus damage. Useable 3 + Con modifier times per day.

Focus Energy
The Rattata, as amove action, can focus and increases the chance of  a critical strike of its next attack,increasing the critical threat range by 1. Most of the Rattatas attacks have acritical 20, x2, unless specified, this ability raises them to 19-20x2.

Evolve
When the Rattatabecomes powerful, and large enough, it can evolve into Raticate. Evolvingrequires the Rattata eat enough food equal to double its weight, a darklocation that it can be safe in, and 6 hours as it shape changes into Raticate.

Tail Whip
The long flexibletail of the Rattata can be used to attack foes. Due to its flexibility andunpredictable path, opponents don't apply Dodge or Dex bonus to Defense againstthe tail whip attack. Deals 1d4 bludgeoning damage. 

VariableAttacks/Abilities
All Rattatas have1d4 additional abilities from the following list:

Pursuit (Ex,Ability)
Any time a targetwithin melee range provokes an attack of opportunity, the Rattata deals 50%more damage. A target taking its free 5 foot step if no other movement actionsalso provokes an attack of opportunity from the Rattata.

Hyper Fang (Ex,Ability)
The Rattata has alarger, more powerful bite, and can stun a target with a paralyzing agent. Biteattacks now deals 1d6 damage, plus target must make a Fort save 10 + Rattata'sCon modifier or be paralyzed for 1d4 rounds.

Crunch (Ex, SpecialAttack)
As a full roundattack, the Rattata bites and gnaws on the target, tearing and damaging armour,both artificial and natural, deals 1d3 damage and reduces the target's bonus toDefense from equipment or Natural armour by 1. Natural armour will heal at 1 pointper day, while equipment will have to be repaired as normal. Usable every 1d4rounds.

Super Fang (Ex,Special Attack)
The Rattata canfocus its power into a very powerful bite, dealing 2d4 points of damage,critical threatens 19-20, x3 damage. Usable every 1d4+1 rounds.

Endeavor (Su,Special Attack)
The Rattata, as afull round attack, uses its limited magical abilities to cause the target's hitpoints to temporarily equal the Rattata's. The target must make a Fort save DC12 + Rattata's Con modifier or have its HP equal to the Rattata's current hitpoints. Usable twice per day.

Special BreedingMoves
Some moves can onlybe acquired by breeding a female Rattata with males of certain other species ofpokemon. The following are some of these abilities, these are part of the listof 1d4 extra Special Abilities/Attacks available to a Rattata.

Counter (Ex,Ability) (Father Slakoth, Vigoroth, Slaking, Lucario)
The Rattata hasincreased reflexes allowing to avoid some dangers, but mostly to quickly biteanything that strikes it with a melee attack. Any melee attacks that strike theRattata within its melee reach automatically triggers a bite attack from theRattata that automatically hits.

Final Gambit (Su,Special Attack) (Father Mankey, Primeape)
The Rattata cansacrifice some of its life energy to power a magical attack. The rattatasacrifices 75% of its normal hit points to make a ranged touch attack dealing3d4 damage of force energy. After the attack the Rattata is exhausted.

Flame Wheel (Su,Special Attack) (Fathers Growlithe, Arcaine, Ponyta, Rapidash, Cyndaquill,Quilava, Typhlosion, Torkoal, Chimchar, Monferno, Infernape)
The Rattata is ableto, for a short period of time, engulf itself in flames, curl up in a ball andcharge a target. The Rattata makes a charge attack, gaining +2 damage to themelee strike and +1d6 fire damage. Usable 2 times per day.

Fury Swipes (Ex,Special Attack) (Fathers Sandshrew, Sandslash, Diglet, Meowth, Perisan, Mankey,Primape, Sentret, Furret, several others)
The Rattata makes anumber of very quick, but weak, claw attacks against the target. As a fullround action, the Rattata can make 3+1d4 attacks, all at its normal attackrolls -3, each dealing 1d2 slashing, 20x2. Usable every 1d4 rounds.

Screech (Ex, SpecialAttack) (Fathers ekans, Arbok, Meowth, Perisan, Primeape, Mankey, others)
The Rattata can letout a loud screech that disorients all around it, forcing the target to make aFort Save 14 or be deafened and dazed for 1d4 rounds. 

Variant Breeds

Aloalan Form

The Aloalan form ofRattata is similar to the normal Rattata, but with black fur, a bit larger andheavier due to a layer of fat and thicker fur and a much larger appetite.
Make the followingchanges to Rattata to make an Aloalan Form:
Gains Dark Subtype;
Add 1HD;
Remove Guts;
Increase weight by50%;
Increase Str to 6;
Reduce Dex to 15;
Add Gluttony, ThickFat.

Gluttony
If the AloalanRattata has a chance to gorge on food, at least 10 lbs, taking about 2 to 5minutes to eat, it gains Fast Heal 1 for the next hour.

Thick Fat
The thick fur andfat helps to protect the Aloalan Rattata from damage, reducing damage from Fireand Ice energy attacks by half.

Dark Subtype
The Aloalan Rattatais of the dark subtype, taking 50% more damage from Light based attacks orcreatures. However it also deals 50% more damage to creatures with the Lightsubtype or vulnerable to Dark based attacks.



Raticate

Raticate is a largerat pokemon that is the evolved form of the Rattata, with brown fur, largerteeth and more powerful jaws and webbed feet. The Raticate is more predatorythan the Rattatas, and one will usually run a rest of Rattatas, and when foodis scarce will actively hunt for the rest of the nest.

Raticate
Type: magical beast, Pokemon
Size: Small (2 ft, 40 lbs)
CR: 2
Hit Points: 5d10, 35 hp
Mas: 12
Init: +3
Speed: 20 ft, climb 15 ft, swim 15 ft
Defense: 15 (+2 size, +3 Dex)
BAB/Grp: +6/-12
FS/Reach: 5 ft / 5 ft
Attacks: +9 melee Bite 1d4-1
Special Attacks: Tail Whip
Special Qualities: keen sight, scent, Guts, Hustle, Focus Energy, EvolvedAbilities, Hard Teeth
Allegiances: 
Saves: Fort +5, Reflex +7, Will +2
Reputation: 
Abilities: Str 8, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 4, Wis 12, Cha 3
Skills: Balance +12, Climb +12, Hide +18, Move Silently +14, Swim+10
Feats: Weapon Finesse (Bite)
Possessions: 
Advancement: 8 HD (Medium)

Combat
Raticates have thesame abilities as the Rattata, only a little more powerful due to its greaterstrength and size. 

Evolved Abilities
All abilities thathave a DC have the DC increased by +2, and all with limited uses increase by 2uses per day. All abilities that have a variable time before their next usedare -1 to the delay, so an ability that can only be used once every 1d4 rounds canbe used in 1d4-1 rounds. All variable damage is increased by 1 die. TheRaticate also gains one additional ability or special ability on top of the 1d4it gained as a Rattatta.

Hard Teeth
The Raticate's teethare incredible strong, and constantly grow, allowing it to ignore 2 points ofhardness/DR and 1 point of Defense from equipment or Natural armour.


Variant Breeds

Aloalan Form

The Aloalan form ofRaticate is similar to the normal Raticate, but with black fur, a bit largerand heavier due to a layer of fat and thicker fur and a much larger appetite.
Make the followingchanges to Raticate to make an Aloalan Form:
Gains Dark Subtype;
Add 1HD;
Remove Guts;
Increase weight by50%;
Increase Str to 12;
Reduce Dex to 12;
Add Gluttony, ThickFat;
Add +1 NaturalArmour.

Gluttony
If the AloalanRattata has a chance to gorge on food, at least 10 lbs, taking about 2 to 5minutes to eat, it gains Fast Heal 1 for the next hour.

Thick Fat
The thick fur andfat helps to protect the Aloalan Rattata from damage, reducing damage from Fireand Ice energy attacks by half.

Dark Subtype
The Aloalan Raticateis of the dark subtype, taking 50% more damage from Light based attacks orcreatures. However it also deals 50% more damage to creatures with the Lightsubtype or vulnerable to Dark based attacks.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Very nice design.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Very nice design.





I'll try and get a few more made when I get home after the weekend, but any particular ones you want to see? or other stuff to stat besides the u-wing?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Had this idea of Pokemon being used for police forces (you see it on one of the series episodes), so... maybe start with the dogs (like Growlithe/Arcanine, etc)?

As for vehicles, the U-Wing sounds cool.

Don't have any ideas right now.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Had this idea of Pokemon being used for police forces (you see it on one of the series episodes), so... maybe start with the dogs (like Growlithe/Arcanine, etc)?
> 
> As for vehicles, the U-Wing sounds cool.
> 
> Don't have any ideas right now.




Growlithes and Arcane?  Can do that.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

ok, cool.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> ok, cool.





Almost have Growlithe done, and I noticed a mistake on the Raticate, so I'll be fixing that later when I upload the Growlithe and Arcane.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

ok, good.


----------



## kronos182

I made a couple of small changes to the Rattata/Raticate post, mostly fixing a couple of numbers and added a Pokemon creature type info.

And now something new..



Growlithe

A canine based pokemon with orange and black fur with large fluffy tails and manes. These pokemon can be extremely friendly and work well with others, but also protective of their territories or those they consider family or partners. These pokemon have a number of fire based abilities, and become stronger from such attacks.
Due to their loyalty and protective nature, many police, security and even some para military groups use them as guard animals. 

Growlithe
Type: magical beast, pokemon, Fire-subtype
Size: Small. (2 ft, 41 lbs)
CR: 2
Hit Points: 4d10+4, 26
Mas: 12
Init: +3
Speed: 40 ft
Defense: 14 (+1 Size, +3 Dex)
BAB/Grp: +4
FS/Reach: 5 ft x 5 ft/ 5 ft
Attacks: +5 melee Bite 1d4+1
Special Attacks: Intimidate, Ember
Special Qualities: Keen Sight, Evolve, Flash Fire, Justified, Scent, Agility, Evolve
Allegiances: 
Saves: Fort +5, Reflex +9, Will +1
Reputation: 
Abilities: Str 12, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 6, Wis 10, Cha 10
Skills: Intimidate +3, Jump +3, Listen +2, Search +2, Spot +3, Survival +2 (+6 when tracking by Scent)
Feats: Alertness, Lightning Reflexes
Possessions: 
Advancement: 8 HD (Medium), 9+ HD Evolve

Combat
Growlithes are protective of their territories or people they work with, making them ideal for police work, but are generally otherwise friendly creatures. Due to their immunity to fire, and become more powerful when strike by fire, they can be found in areas where there is fire, or they make their homes near fire generating creatures and help protect them for a boost in power.

Skill Bonus
The Growlithe gains a +2 species bonus to Jump, and +4 species bonus to Survival checks when tracking by Scent.

Keen Sight (Ex)
Growlithe's have darkvision 60 ft and low-light vision.

Scent (Ex)
The Growlithe can track by scent.

Fire Subetype (Ex)
Growlithe's are immune to fire damage, and take 50% more damage from cold attacks.

Flash Fire (Su)
Whenever the Growlithe suffers fire damage, instead all of the Growlithe's attacks deal 50% more damage, and all DCs are increased by +2 for 2 rounds + 1/2 Con modifier. Further fire attacks increase the duration by 2 rounds.

Justified (Su)
Whenever the Growlithe suffers damage from Dark type Pokemon, or Dark type attacks, the Growlithe gains +4 Strength and Con for 1d4 + 1/2 Con modifier rounds, with additional damage from Dark attacks/creatures increases the duration by 1 round.

Agility (Ex)
For short periods of time, the Growlithe can increase its speed and reflexes, gaining +10 ft to speed, +4 Dex, +4 Reflex that lasts for 2 + Con modifier rounds. Useable 3 times per day.

Evolve
When the Growlithe becomes powerful, and large enough, it can evolve into Arcanine. Evolving requires the Growlithe to eat enough food equal to double its weight, a hot location that it can be safe in, and 6 hours as it shape changes into Arcanine.

Intimidate (Su)
The Growlithe can, as a free action, attempt to intimidate a target with a +4 bonus. As a full round action, the Growlithe can target a single target within 50 feet of it with an effect similar to the Fear spell, caster level 5 Will Save 14). A creature that successful saves cannot be affected again by that Growlithe's Intimidate. Using it this way the Growlithe can only use it once every 1d4 rounds.

Ember (Su)
The Growlithe shakes itself causing sparks to fly all around it, damaging all near it, as a standard action. All within 15 feet of the Growlithe must make a Reflex save DC 13 + 1/2 Con modifier (13), or suffer 1d4 fire damage, with a 50% chance of setting combustible material on fire.


Variable Attacks/Abilities
All Growlithe's have 1d4 additional abilities from the following list:

Roar (Su, Special Attack)
The Growlithe lets out a loud roar, increasing it's Intimidate ability, both to Intimidate, granting an additional +4 to Intimidate, or increasing the Will save DC by +5. However this makes the Intimidate ability sonic based and creatures with hearing protection gain +4 bonus to save, and those who are deaf or incapable of hearing are immune.

Leer (Su, Special Attack)
Leer alters the Growlithe's Intimidate ability into a gaze attack, requiring a touch attach with a range of 200 ft and increases the DC by +5. However this makes the Intimidate ability visual and not affective against creatures with no normal means of seeing.

Flamethrower (Su, Special Attack)
The Growlithe can release a cone of fire, dealing 4d6 fire damage in a 30 foot long cone, Reflex save DC 13 + 1/2 Con modifier (13) for half damage. Useable every 1d4+1 rounds.

Flame Wheel (Su, Special Attack)
The Growlithe is able to, for a short period of time, engulf itself in flames, curl up in a ball and charge a target. The Growlithe makes a charge attack, gaining +2 damage to the melee strike and +1d6 fire damage. Usable 2 + Con Modifier times per day.

Fire Fang (Su, Special Ability)
The Growlithe can coat its teeth in flames, increasing its bite damage. The flames add +1d6 fire damage to the Growlithe's bite attacks for 3 + 1/2 Con modifier rounds. Usable every 1d4+1 rounds.

Crunch (Ex, Special Attack)
As a full round attack, the Growlithe bites and gnaws on the target, tearing and damaging armour, both artificial and natural, deals 1d4 damage and reduces the target's bonus to Defense from equipment or Natural armour by 1. Natural armour will heal at 1 point per day, while equipment will have to be repaired as normal. Usable every 1d4 rounds.

Heat Wave (Su, Special Attack)
The Growlithe is able to release a 30 foot burst of intense heat, dealing 2d4 fire damage, Reflex save 15 + 1/2 Con modifier. Usable every 1d4 rounds.

Flare Blitz (Su, Special Attack)
The Growlithe charges a target and releases a powerful burst of fire on the target, dealing +2d6 fire damage to the attack, however the Growlithe is Dazed for 1 round. Usable 2 times per day.

Flame Burst (Su, Special Attack)
The Growlithe is able to spit a ball of fire that bursts on impact. Able to spit with a range increment of 60 ft, out to 5 range increments as a touch attack, dealing 2d6 points of fire to the target, and all within 5 feet suffer half damage, unless they make a successful Reflex save DC 10 + 1/2 Con modifier. Usable every 1d4+1 rounds.


Special Breeding Moves
Some moves can only be acquired by breeding a female Growlithe with males of certain other species of pokemon. The following are some of these abilities, these are part of the list of 1d4 extra Special Abilities/Attacks available to a Growlithe.

Burn Up (Su, Special Attack) (Father Cyndaquil, Quilava, Typhlosion)
The Growlithe pours all of its magic into a potent area fire attack, but afterwards temporarily leaves the pokemon vulnerable. The Growlithe releases a burst of fire in a 30 ft radius, dealing 8d6 fire damage, Reflex save DC 15 + 1/2 Con modifier, however the Growlithe loses its fire immunity for 1d4+1 hours. Usable twice per day.

Fire Spin (Su, Special Attack) (Father Vulpix, Ponyta, Rapidash, Flareon, Torchic, Torkoal, others)
The Growlithe is able to encase the target with a ring of fire that burns for almost a minute, dealing constant damage and can interfere with the target's ability to fight effectively.

Howl (Ex, Special Ability) (Fathers 
The Growlithe lets out a rallying howl that boosts its allies, granting a +2 to attack rolls and melee damage to all allies within 50 feet. 

Iron Tail (Ex, Special Attack) (Fathers Ekans, Nidoran, Meowth, Rhyhorn, others)
The tail of the Growlithe is much stronger than normal, allowing it to make a tail strike that can damage armour. As a full round attack, the Growlithe swings its tail striking all around it, damaging armour, both artificial and natural, deals 1d4 damage and reduces the target's bonus to Defense from equipment or Natural armour by 1. Natural armour will heal at 1 point per day, while equipment will have to be repaired as normal. Usable every 1d6+1 rounds.

Morning Sun (Su Special Ability) (Fathers Espeon)
This ability allows the Growlithe to heal, based on the time of day and weather. During day or night, with no weather conditions can restore 1/4 its max HP. During sunny clear days can restore 1/2 max hit points. During cloudy days or other poor weather conditions, restores 1/4 max hit points. Usable twice per day.

Thrash (Ex Special Attack) (Fathers Nidoking, Mankey, Primeape, Tauros, others)
The Growlithe thrashes about, clawing and biting at all within melee reach, however leaves it the Growlithe open to attacks. As a full round attack, the growlithe deals 2d4 damage to all within 5 feet of it, however the growlithe suffers -2 to Defense until the start of its next turn.

Double Kick (Ex Special Attack) (Fathers
As a full attack, the growlithe can kick a target twice, making two attack rolls at -2, each dealing 2d4, plus the target must succeed a strength check or be knocked prone. A successful save the target is only Dazed for 1 round. Usable every 1d4 rounds.


Arcanine
Arcanine is a larger, more powerful version of Growlithe, with extra fur tuffs above its feet. Arcanines are significantly faster than Growlithes, and can usually be found in areas with large fields or plains nearby for them to run.

Arcanine
Type: magical beast, pokemon, Fire-subtype
Size: Medium. (6' 3", 302 lbs)
CR: 5
Hit Points: 9d10+18, 68 HP
Mas: 14
Init: +3
Speed: 60 ft
Defense: 14 (+1 Size, +3 Dex)
BAB/Grp: +9/+4
FS/Reach: 5 ft x 5 ft/ 5 ft
Attacks: +11/+6 melee Bite 1d6+2
Special Attacks: Intimidate, Ember, Extreme Speed
Special Qualities: Keen Sight, Flash Fire, Justified, Scent, Evolved Abilities
Allegiances: 
Saves: Fort +8, Reflex +11, Will +3
Reputation: 
Abilities: Str 14, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 6, Wis 10, Cha 10
Skills: Intimidate +4, Jump +4, Listen +4, Search +4, Spot +3, Survival +2 (+6 when tracking by Scent)
Feats: Alertness, Lightning Reflexes, Run
Possessions: 
Advancement: 12 HD (Large)

Combat
Arcanines have the same abilities as the Growlithe, only a little more powerful due to its greater strength and size. 

Evolved Abilities
All abilities that have a DC have the DC increased by +2, and all with limited uses increase by 2 uses per day. All abilities that have a variable time before their next used are -1 to the delay, so an ability that can only be used once every 1d4 rounds can be used in 1d4-1 rounds. All variable damage is increased by 1 die. The Arcanine also gains one additional ability or special ability on top of the 1d4 it gained as a Growlithe.

Extreme Speed (Su Special Attack)
The Arcanine makes a lightning fast charge attack as a full round, using its speed to deal increased damage, dealing 4d6 damage. Unlike a normal charge, this charge is so fast that the target doesn't get its Dex or Dodge bonus to Defense. Also the Arcanine moves up in the initiative order to before the target struck by this attack, if the target has a higher initiative. If the target's initiative was lower than the Arcanine's the Arcanine gains a +1 Dodge bonus to the target struck for the next 1 round.

New Arcanine Variable Abilities

Thunder Fang (Su Special Ability)
The fangs of the pokemon are surrounded by electricity. This ability lasts for 3 + 1/2 Con modifier rounds, adding 2d4 electrical damage plus the target must make a Fort save DC 11 + Con modifier or be Stunned. Usable 1d4+1 rounds.

Wild Charge (Su Special Attack)
The Arcanine charges a target and releases a powerful burst of electricity on the target, dealing +2d4 fire damage to the attack, plus the target must make a Fort Save DC 12 + 1/2 Con modifier or be Stunned for 1d4 rounds, however the Arcanine is Dazed for 1 round. Usable 2 times per day.


Special Breeding Moves
Some moves can only be acquired by breeding a female Arcanine with males of certain other species of pokemon. The following are some of these abilities, these are part of the list of 1d4 extra Special Abilities/Attacks available to a Growlithe and Arcanine.

Safeguard (Su Special Ability) (Fathers Vulpix, Ninetails)
The Arcanine uses its magical powers to roar and imbue its allies within 50 feet greater resistances. As a full round action, the Arcanine roars and grants all allies within 50 ft +4 to all saves, Damage Reduction 1 and Fire Resistance 2. This lasts for 2 + 1/2 Con modifier rounds. Usable 3 + Con modifier times per day.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Amazing stats.

OK... watching play-through videos of "Torment: Tides Of Numenera" and I really like the setting. Think I may be able to get the game.

The idea of adding it to the Core Timeline sounds good (what is the way it could be called, on Numenera terms? "Second World"? "Tenth World"?), in some minor capacity (just some elements here and there like the Cyphers).

The question then becomes... well... where could we add a place that some guy goes and mines Cyphers out of ruins?


----------



## Lord Zack

I'm not that familiar with Numenera, but I do know it's also a tabletop roleplaying game as well. So you might want to check our the books for inspiration. 

I've been giving some thought to Kronos182's mobile suit stats. They might be missing one thing- the AMBAC technology. Mobile Suits are fairly manuverable in general and should probably get Dex modifiers to defense. Less so for Zakus and Leos and the like, more for Gundams, but mobile suits in general are pretty good at avoiding attacks rather than just relying on armor.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> I'm not that familiar with Numenera, but I do know it's also a tabletop roleplaying game as well. So you might want to check our the books for inspiration.
> 
> I've been giving some thought to Kronos182's mobile suit stats. They might be missing one thing- the AMBAC technology. Mobile Suits are fairly manuverable in general and should probably get Dex modifiers to defense. Less so for Zakus and Leos and the like, more for Gundams, but mobile suits in general are pretty good at avoiding attacks rather than just relying on armor.




I was looking at the AMBAC system, and chose not to use it, since things like Zero-G stabilizer system and the magnetic coatings (this negates some or all of the Dex penalty for larger mechs, plus gives bonus to Init AND Reflex) fill the role. Yes, I could create the AMBAC, but looking at the designs and the device itself.. all mobile suits seem to have a basic version, allowing them to maneuver in space. Just the Gundams have a better version. Sure.. I could stat it up, but do we REALLY need it? The mech's ability to dodge weapons fire is more the PILOT than the mech itself, which the Dex penalty being negated or lessened really helps alot.


----------



## kronos182

Universe Rules

In Coreline where fiction has become reality, many of the rules of physics have been bent, broken or re-written. However, many of these fictional universes still follow some set of rules, which applies to technology, people or even energies. The following are a number of known rules that apply to items, people or anything that comes from a specific fictional universe.

*Star Wars*

*Automation*
Many starships have extensive automation, reducing crew requirements from other universes. For ships that require a crew larger than 10, reduce number of crew by 10%.

*Droids*
Droids, or Star Wars robots, seem to be generally either smarter, or have higher skills for their particular field, depending on their class. Star Wars droids/robots have +1 Int and gain +2 to 2 skills related to their function.

*Shields*
Most shields in Star Wars come in two types: Ray and Particle. Ray shields protect against energy attacks, while Particle against physical attacks. Most starships and vehicles will have both, but some have particular strong types of one or the other. If a vehicle or device just says it has shields, it is considered to have the equivalent Deflector Shields (d20 Future pg 42) and provide bonus HP against all attacks. Particle shields function similar to Magnetic shields, protecting against physical attacks but also grant DR, for vehicles/starships typically equaling DR 1/4 ship/vehicle hit dice, but specific ones may vary. Ray shields function similar to particle shields, providing bonus HP against energy attacks, but also grant energy resistance, for vehicles/starships typically equaling DR 1/4 ship/vehicle hit dice, but specific ones may vary, such as anti personal ray shielding may have ER of 50, but covers a small area. 

*Starship Weapons*
Many Star Wars ships will have a few more weapons than normal for their size, generally in fire-linked sets. Ultralight ships can have up to 3 extra weapons, as long as they are part of a fire-link or battery set. Light starships can have up to 6 extra weapons as long as they are part of a set. Mediumweight ships can have up to 15 extra weapons as long as they are part of a set. Heavy starships can have up to 24 extra weapons as long as they are part of a set. Superheavy starships can have up to 36 extra weapons as long as they part of a set. These extra weapons can be part of multiple different sets, such as multiple batteries or several weapon fire-linked sets. Weapons with fire-links are selective fire-linked,meaning a weapon set of 4 lasers can fire all four at once, or two or singularly. Switching between different fire-links is a free action.

*Hyperdrives*
Hyperdrives are devices that propel a starship into Hyperspace, an alternate dimension connected to real space, that allows ships to cross lightyears in minutes. However objects with large gravity wells, such as planets, stars, blackholes,etc, cause interference with a ship traveling in hyperspace, pulling them out, or preventing them from jumping into hyperspace. Hyperdrives are a separate engine system from the ships main drives, and come in different speeds using an x multiplier, with the smaller number meaning greater speed. Many ships will have a lower speed back up hyperdrive. The lowest hyperdrive is x10, while the fastest is x0.1, which is considered to be experimental.
Most civilian ships will have x5 to x3, while military ships will have x2 to x1.
Hyperdrive equipped ships have the following speed depending on the class of hyperdrive:

 Hyperdrive Light Years/ hour x10 1 x9 2 x8 4 x7 6 x6 8 x5 10 x4 14 x3 16 x2 20 x1.5 24 x1.25 28 x1 32 x0.75 36 x0.5 40 x0.25 44 x0.2 48 x0.1 52


While Hyperspace is fast, it is difficult to plot a course through, as one has to plot around planets, suns, black holes and other stellar objects that interfere with hyperspace travel. Most people use well established, and mapped hyperspace routes. Plotting a course through hyperspace requires a powerful computer, or storage space for a set of preprogrammed jump coordinates, usually stored in anastromech on small ships such as starfighters. Plotting a course requires a Navigate check DC 15 for well known locations, 20 for location not well known, 25 for relatively unknown system, takes a move action, then the Navigational Computer (Navi Comp) will take 1 +1d4 rounds for not well known, +1d6+2 for relatively unknown locations. If travelling along a well established route,reduce this time by 1d4-1 rounds. Higher quality Navi Comps can take less time as they have more power. 
If the user has access to hyperspace maps of at least part of the route, this can reduce the time by 2 rounds. 



*WH40K *
Ships from this universe are large, heavily armoured, armed, but require large crews, but are works of art, while vehicles are usually heavily armoured and equipped with heavy weapons.

*Big Guns*
Weapons on WH40K vehicles and ships are large and powerful, dealing an extra die of damage. 

*Heavy Armour*
The armour of the WH40K universe is strong, gaining +2 DR/hardness per size category over small,this includes up into starship types.

*Little Automation*
Ships and large vehicles require larger crews, many of which may be lobotomized cyborgs known as servitors, requiring 25% more crew.

*Lost Knowledge*
Those of the WH40K universe have lost a lot of knowledge, making it difficult to repair damage. Repair DCs are increased by +5 and times by 50%. Someone not from the WH40K can attempt to repair such devices, even if the technology is quite familiar to them, but will still treat them as Alien technology and take penalties to their checks.

*Machine Spirit*
The Tech Priests of Mars believe that all technology is a form or sign from the God Emperor of Mankind, and thus believe it is holy, except some types which are unholy. A member of the Adeptus Mechanius, or a Space Marine Tech, can perform a prayer before battle in an attempt to appease the machine spirit. Requires a Knowledge: Theology & Philosophy DC 15 +1/size category, and 1 minute +1d4 minutes /size category of the object to preform the prayer and apply oils, ointments and burn candles, additional Techs or Priests reduce the time by 1 minute for every 2 helpers. A successful check will grant the item a bonus of +1 to any one feature of the item, such as +1 to attack roll or damage, or increase a save the item provides by +1, or increase speed or range by 10%. For every 5 points above the DC the prayer succeeds by, grants an additional bonus of the same amount to the same feature or to another feature/ability. This bonus lasts up to 1 hour / 5 levels of the main praying Tech Priest or Tech Marine. For instance, a Tech Priest prays to the machine spirit of a bolt gun, size large DC 17, and succeeds with a 23, thus can improve 2 features, deciding to boost attack roll by 1 for better accuracy and range by 10%.

*Ammo Carriers*
Vehicles and ships will dedicate as much space to ammunition as possible, increasing ammo capacity by 25%.

*Star Trek*
Technology of the Star Trek universe is generally lighter, faster, and more maneuverable, and cleaner. The technology is also more adaptable or easier to repair or jury-rig into doing something it wasn't necessarily designed to do.

*Agile Ships*
All Star Trek ships are more agile for their size, gaining a +1 Dodge bonus to Defense as long as the ship moves.

*Easy to Repair*
Due to the nature of the technology in this universe, especially Federation or Borg technology, all repairs have DC reduced by -4, and time reduced by 25%.

*Swiss-Army Tech*
Due to the adaptable nature of the technology, and skilled engineers, especially those in the Federation, a piece of technology can be jury-rigged and modified to do something it wasn't originally intended to do, as long as it is within reason (GM discretion), such as modifying the deflector array into a type of energy weapon, albeit limited use. Modifying a device this way means it can not be used for its original purpose at the same time, and requires a Knowledge:Technology check DC 18 and Repair check DC 21 and 5 +1d6 minutes for moderate changes (such as deflector array being used as a means to emit a type of energy as a weapon); while more extensive modifications require a Knowledge:Technology check DC 25  and Repair check DC 30, and 30 +2d10 minutes. This type of modification means the item is unable to be used for its original purpose until it has been restored to its original configuration.
*
Shield Dependent
*Star Trek ships have powerful shields, having the equivalent of Deflector Shields (d20 Future pg 42) and provide bonus HP against all attacks equal to 20 HP / starship HD + 25% HD, for example, a ship with 5 HD (100 HP) will have shields with 125 HP. will have shields . However as they have developed incredible powerful shields, they are a bit lacking in the armour department, suffering -2 hit dice per category and subtype. There are a few exceptions to this rule, being Klingon, Dominion and Hirogen ships which have standard hit dice for their subtype and category, with a few notable other ships, such as the Defiant class.

*Warp Speed*
Warp drives allow Star Trek ships to move faster than light by wrapping the ship in a bubble of subspace which wraps the space around it, allowing it travel at incredible speeds. While not quite as fast as hyperdrives, a warp drive equipped ship is able to jump to FTL speeds far faster, and make course corrections far easier. A ship can use its warp drive closer to a planet than ships with hyperdrives, however it is dangerous to just blindly jump to warp while within a solar system.
Engaging the warpdrive is a move action, but to calculate a course only requires the use of at least a Class II sensor system and a standard action with a Navigate check DC14. Warp speeds are as following:

 Warp Speed Cruising Speed 1 Light Speed x1 2 Light Speed x2 3 Light Speed x4 4 Light Speed x6 5 Light Speed x10 6 Light Speed x13 7 Light Speed x16 8 Light Speed x20 9 Light Speed x25 9.5 Light Speed x28 10 Theoretical 

Unfortunately, while light speed can be quick, a ship with a warp drive can not travel at high warp for extended periods, as it puts a lot of stress on the drive and systems. Most ships will have a maximum warp speed, and can only maintain that speed for 3+1d4 hours typically before safety systems force the ship to slow to a cruising speed of at least 2 speeds lower.

*Personal Weapons*
Energy weapons in the Star Trek universe have variable power levels, able to scale back their power for less damage, reducing damage by 1 die down to a single die of damage, and include the Stun module gadget. Switching to stun or changing the power level is a free action that can be done once a round.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*OMNI CONSUMER PRODUCTS A.J.M.-9 9mm AUTOPISTOL (PL 5) (Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
=Damage: 2d6.
=Critical: 20
=Damage Type: Ballistic.
=Range Increment: 50 Feet.
=Rate Of Fire: S, A.
=Magazine: 40 box.
=Size: Medium.
=Weight: 6 lb.
=Purchase DC: 22
=Restriction: Restricted (+2)

*ADDITIONAL RULES:* The AJM-9 has the following additional Gadgets: Expanded Magazine, Integrated Equipment (Silencer and Laser Sight), and thus these Gadgets cannot be added again. The silencer can be removed or added to the gun as a move action, and when added a Listen check (DC 15) is required to notice the sound of the weapon firing. The laser sight grants a +1 equipment bonus on attack rolls to targets no farther than 30 feet away.

The A.J.M.-9 features a 3-round burst setting. When used with the Burst Fire Feat; it only fires three bullets instead of five and can be used with only three bullets in the weapon. This setting does not grant the ability to make burst fire attacks without the Burst Fire Feat; if you use the setting without the Feat, you make a normal attack, and the extra two bullets are wasted.

Omni Consumer Products and its "Security Concepts" department (as usual) has tried to cash in on what people want even if it boggles the mind of how the heck did they thought it would be a good idea.

On this case, via a mass-produced replica of the machine pistol utilized by Detroit Police Department Officer Commander Alex James Murphy, a.k.a. "RoboCop" (even to the point of using Officer Murphy's initials in the gun's label). Fully automatic, carrying an integral silencer, elongated barrel and laser sight, the "A.J.M.-9" is a powerful firearm for urban pacification and self-defense.

The A.J.M.-9 has been bought by many people, owing to the fact that OCP has decided all proceedings from the gun's purchase will go to the Detroit Police Department (and have showcased the financial data to back it up).


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*CORELINE INFORMATION PACKET:

"BREAK OUT THE MUSEUM PIECE"--A SMALL VISION OF TECHNOLOGY POST-VANISHING.*

(((())))

The Core Timeline. A world where technology from all the known industrial progress levels of mankind has appeared.

This meant that there were many devices that on this world had long since ceased production (such as the ones manufactured during the 1910s, to provide an example) and many devices that never really came to be because of many reasons (such as gyro-jet ammunition, to provide another example).

And while this world and the people in it were quick to (quite understandably, at least at first) mock such things as "Land Warships" or Tesla coils or prop-driven airplanes or zeppelins or highly efficient steam engines or Sky Cranes or sail battleships or super-computers that still ran on punch cards and vacuum tubes, they still found some markets (mostly among Fiction societies that were more backwards tech-wise or were simply far away from civilization;  such as Neo-Amestris, AOH cells and survivalist communities) and people willing to produce them en masse.

In the end, the street would find its own uses for these things:

*> RETRO UPGRADE:* Old technology and new technology have melded, upgrading to become more viable as an option. Thompson sub-machineguns made with advanced light-weight materials and loaded with Adamantium ammunition are as lethal as any weapon fielded by the police or special forces. AK-47s with laser-designated air-bursting explosive ammunition gives them a shot in the arm in terms of offensive power. Prop-driven bombers could become incredibly fearsome drone carriers. Yamato-Class and Iowa-Class battleships sail the seas again, made of Mega-Damage alloys and packing multi-kiloton plasma warheads for their main guns. Catapults can be pretty crude as weapons go, but their capability to fling anything over a long distance means that it's not really that unusual nowadays for some factions to use them as mini-nuke launchers.


*> BREAK OUT THE MUSEUM PIECE:* For some, it's a severe case of "beggars can't be choosers". For others, it's been a personal choice.

There are three elephants in the room: number one is the fact that many parts of the Core Timeline are still devastated. Technology can be hard to make function on those places--something as simple and taken for granted as cell phone coverage or Internet access. Sophisticated firepower can be hard to maintain, to get the required ammunition to keep firing. 

Laser ammunition can be hard to get. But not bullets.

Number two is, once again, the fact that there are Fiction factions and locations that utilize this older technology. Republic City, Cape Suzette, Neo-Amestris, the Pokemon Archipelago, parts of Russia--to provide a few examples.

Number three is a matter of fragility. Many weapons can be affected by technology-controlling powers and technology-disrupting effects. Hackers, magic, you name it. Unfortunately for those trying to exploit this, it is impossible to hack a World War II rifle or and very hard to "techno-disrupt" a steampunk tank (and for those times when it *can* be done.... well, same cannot be said about an ax).

The world-wide super-hacker attack by CHIMERA made this detail more visible. Weapons that are 'old-tech', totally un-hackable, saw an incredibly strong resurgence in the time between the attack and the resolution of the situation with PROGENY as a result.

Even if it looks unusual to see vehicles like the Flying Fortress making a comeback, the other option is being severely low on options once a new attack occurs (because many people believe it's a matter of 'when', not 'if').


----------



## kronos182

A little bit of retrotech in original and an upgraded version...

Gatling Gun
The original Gatling gun is an early rapid-fire spring loaded, hand cranked weapon that used multiple barrels, typically 6. A heavy weapon originally mounted on a two wheeled wagon, fed by a top mounted box, the firer turned a crank, which loaded the round into a barrel, rotated into position, fired, rotated out and extracted the casing as the next barrel was in the stage behind. The weapon itself was mounted on a simple tilt and rotating pivot to give it about a 45 degree firing arc to the sides and up and down. Not very accurate, but during its introduction, it created a deadly hail of bullets.
Originally chambered in .300 caliber gave it a good punch, but the nature of the crank made the number of rounds fired not very consistent. Normally crewed by 3 to 4 members, with one working the crank, another as loader, and two to rotate the whole wagon if targets are out of its limited field of fire. These two can also act as loaders and to pour water on the barrels if they get too hot and to act as guards if anyone gets too close.

Gatling Gun (PL4-5, Exotic Weapon Proficiency Heavy Weapon)
Damage: 2d8*
Critical: 20
Damage Type: ballistic
Range Increment: 65 ft
Rate of Fire: A
Size: Huge
Weight: 60 lbs
Ammo: 30 box
Purchase DC: 19
Notes: Variable Fire Rate, -2 to attack rolls, unable to use Burst Fire feat, Cover

Variable Fire Rate - Due to the weapon being fired by rotating a crank, the weapon fires 1d6 rounds +1/ point of Strength modifier the firer possesses. This means when the Gatling gun makes its autofire attack, the base Reflex save is 10 +1/bullet fired over 5, for half damage on a successful save.

Cover - Due to the gatling gun being mounted on a wagon, the firer gains +2 cover bonus to Defense. The wagon and the weapon together will have 20 HP, hardness 10, Large size, filling a 10 ft by 10 ft area.

Modern Gatling Gun
With the 23 hours, destruction of parts of the world, areas where high technology doesn't work well, the Gatling Gun has made a bit of a come back, although with modern upgrades. Several different versions of the gatling gun have been produced, but the most common are rechambered in either 5.56mm or 7.62mm, designed to accept disintegrating linked ammunition, made of lighter and stronger materials to make it more man portable, rifled barrels for improved accuracy and range, and an improved crank system to make it easier to operate for longer periods without hurting the user's hand and arm. The weapon is typically mounted on a tripod or a vehicle, but similar two wheeled wagons similar to the ones used on the original gatling gun can be used, but they could have better tilt and turn tables to allow greater field of fire and recoil compensators built into the mountings.

Modern Gatling Gun (PL5 Exotic Weapons Proficiency Heavy Weapon)
Damage: 2d8 (5.56mm) or 2d10 (7.62mm)
Critical: 20
Damage Type: ballistic
Range Increment: 80 ft (5.56mm) / 100 ft (7.62mm)
Rate of Fire: A
Size: Large
Weight: 29 lbs (5.56mm) / 40 lbs (7.62mm)
Ammo: Linked
Purchase DC: 24
Notes: Variable Rate of Fire, -1 to attack rolls

Variable Rate of Fire - Due to firing the weapon with a crank, the weapon uses 6 +1d4 rounds +1 / point of Strength Modifier each time it is fired. This makes the Reflex save have a base DC of 13 +1/bullet over 5 fired.

Burst Fire Feat*
A user with the Burst Fire feat can use the feat to shoot at a single target, but only deals +1 die +1 damage/bullet over 8 bullets, still suffering the -4 to attack roll. This does not allow the user to use only 5 rounds to make a burst fire autofire attack.

Options
A number of options for the modern gatling gun have been developed and can be fitted with a little work.

Auto Crank
The auto crank is a device that replaces the manual crank with a more 'automatic' one using a series of spring coils for a more consistent rate of fire. This device requires the removal of the normal crank, attaches to the crank mounting and has a button to activate it, as well as a safety switch. Once the button is pressed, one of several springs will unwind, turning the crank at a fixed speed to fire the weapon quickly. Once all the coil springs are used, the auto crank will have to be rewound manually with the use of a hand crank, which can be the same one as the gatling gun. Attaching and removing an auto crank is a full round action each. Removing a hand crank from a gatling gun can be done in a full round with the proper tools (usually just a wrench of the right size). The auto crank allows the gatling gun to fire 10 rounds with each firing
A typical auto crank will be able to fire a gatling gun 10 times before needing to be rewound. Rewinding an auto crank takes 5 minutes of winding, which can not be done while attached to the weapon.
An auto crank weighs 5 lbs, and due to the added weight on one side of the weapon, imposes a -1 to attack rolls. The user can use the Burst Fire feat to attack a single target, but uses the full 10 rounds, but deals +2 die damage.
PDC 11

Gun Shield
A shield, made with metal and bullet proof glass is attached to the weapon just ahead of the crank, giving the firer some protection against incoming fire. The user gains +4 Cover bonus and is considered to have one-half cover.

Instant Pill Box
This option is a small device fitted to the underside at the back, that looks like a small chest with a small diamond set into a push button mounting, with several gold and silver mystic runes on the outside, and requires the weapon to be immobile while in use, such as on a tripod or a small weapon. This device uses a modified version of Leomund's Secure Shelter spell (see D&D 3.5 Players Handbook) to create a small shelter around the weapon and user, taking up a 15 foot diameter area, a small bunker like building made of material common to where the weapon is sitting, usually dirt, stone, even asphalt. This bunker allows the user to fire the gatling gun from within while protected, gaining 9/10ths cover, +10 cover bonus to Defense and +4 to Reflex save. The shelter has 30 hp, hardness 10 and lasts for 1 hour. The device can be activated 3 times per day. While the shelter is in place, any damage to it can be repaired via spells or normal means.
Weight: 10 lbs
PDC: 26


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Love this.

OK, guys, I need to ask a question.... I have absolutely no desire to abandon the D20 system at all, but if we went and enhanced this setting (well... 'enhanced' is the best term I can think of--I'm sorry if it's incorrect. There are times when having English as a second language means that my brain goes 'tilt') by trying to stat some stuff over to another system, which one do you guys think would be best?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Love this.

OK, guys, I need to ask a question.... I have absolutely no desire to abandon the D20 system at all, but if we went and enhanced this setting (well... 'enhanced' is the best term I can think of--I'm sorry if it's incorrect. There are times when having English as a second language means that my brain goes 'tilt') by trying to stat some stuff over to another system, which one do you guys think would be best?


----------



## Beleriphon

marcoasalazarm said:


> Love this.
> 
> OK, guys, I need to ask a question.... I have absolutely no desire to abandon the D20 system at all, but if we went and enhanced this setting (well... 'enhanced' is the best term I can think of--I'm sorry if it's incorrect. There are times when having English as a second language means that my brain goes 'tilt') by trying to stat some stuff over to another system, which one do you guys think would be best?




Probably Mutants & Masterminds Third Edition. Its a D20 inspired system, if you read the rules it would be familiar enough to get the basics, and the character construction is broad enough any kind of action oriented character can be built pretty easily, and non-action character can work with a bit of finesse.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Ok good option. Any others?


----------



## AnimeSniper

I too like the D20 System even with all of its little broken rules and quirks of the writers as it does seem a bit rushed in areas when it was published.... thus probably like all users of the system I make my own houserules and snag the works of others in the hopes of easing gameplay for myself and the players when I GM.

I recently got copies of D20 Rule Options, Blood & Circuits, Blood & Guts 2nd Edition, and Blood & Space Galactic Edition and been reading through them and what the offer.  This is including a few websites that I've found and have been saving their material as Google PDF's when I can.

I can't think of any system off hand right now...


----------



## marcoasalazarm

"Galactic Edition"? "Blood and Circuits"? Haven't heard of those.


----------



## AnimeSniper

marcoasalazarm said:


> "Galactic Edition"? "Blood and Circuits"? Haven't heard of those.




Well they are from the publisher RPG Objects and Blood & Space Galactic Edition is an expansion of sorts for the D20 Future Spaceship rules with of course on classes, feats, and other things while Blood & Circuits is an expansion for all the lovely cybernetics rules found in the D20 Future book.


----------



## kronos182

AnimeSniper said:


> Well they are from the publisher RPG Objects and Blood & Space Galactic Edition is an expansion of sorts for the D20 Future Spaceship rules with of course on classes, feats, and other things while Blood & Circuits is an expansion for all the lovely cybernetics rules found in the D20 Future book.





I haven't seen space galactic edition, but I have blood  & circuits.  Some of the cybernetics in my thread have some influence from that.


----------



## AnimeSniper

[MENTION=6668634]kronos182[/MENTION] the B&G 2 General Edition and B&S 2 Galactic Edition are from what I can summarize is the original publishing with about 100+ pages added


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Gentlemen, if you have any copies of any of the stuff that was posted on WOTC for Coreline, I will need you to hand it over.

It's official. My computer is dead, and all of the data is now Lost Forever.


----------



## AnimeSniper

[MENTION=26698]marcoasalazarm[/MENTION] I just checked my desktop and I have a few of them so where do want them sent....

Cybernetics 7 Pages 2-4-13 
Weapons/Explosives 72 pages 6-23-09
Aircraft/Mecha/Vehicles 57 pages 4-28-09
Welcome to the Bunker Text File up to post 412
Some of your works still unstatted
Copies of the C'tarl-C'tarl race


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Gentlemen, if you have any copies of any of the stuff that was posted on WOTC for Coreline, I will need you to hand it over.
> 
> It's official. My computer is dead, and all of the data is now Lost Forever.




You can probably find it on the wayback machine.. I might have a few links i'd have to check to see if I can pull it up faster, but I gotta look.

Also updated the Universe Rules post a little with star trek shields, lots of shield hp, but lower hull hp.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Idea for Fallout-verse universe rules:

*A BLOODY MESS:* Fallout-verse weapons are prone to cause immense carnage to their targets, even when it shouldn't be possible. This carnage can be astonishing to behold... not to mention scary.

Targets killed with Critical Hits from Fallout-verse weapons are completely destroyed (GM's discretion--dismemberment, large holes being made on them, torn in half, turned into ash or radioactive goo). People who behold said deaths need a Will save (DC 18) or be Shaken for 1d6 rounds (save needs be made for each individual kill seen).


----------



## AnimeSniper

There is of course the following WIP's as seen below on the D&D wiki site... feel free to contribute the above post #1302 to it 

http://www.dandwiki.com/wiki/Fallout_(D20_Modern_Campaign_Setting)
http://www.dandwiki.com/wiki/Fallout_(5e_Campaign_Setting)

Also, [MENTION=6668634]kronos182[/MENTION] I love the weapons you included for the Gundam and Zaku Units especially the Beam Saber and the Classic HEAT Hawk Axe


----------



## kronos182

AnimeSniper said:


> There is of course the following WIP's as seen below on the D&D wiki site... feel free to contribute the above post #1302 to it
> 
> http://www.dandwiki.com/wiki/Fallout_(D20_Modern_Campaign_Setting)
> http://www.dandwiki.com/wiki/Fallout_(5e_Campaign_Setting)
> 
> Also, [MENTION=6668634]kronos182[/MENTION] I love the weapons you included for the Gundam and Zaku Units especially the Beam Saber and the Classic HEAT Hawk Axe




Thanks. I'll work on some other Gundam stuff at some point.. along with many other things I need to finish.. when I get a burst of energy I can probably pump out a lot of stuff. Just need the time to work on them.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

I think a Coreline version of the "Bloody Mess" Perk from the "Fallout" series would 1) cause the "Bloody Mess" effect to happen with any and all weapons the character wields (even kicking someone in the groin has a chance of splitting him in half or something) and 2) would increase the Roll DC of Fallout weapons' own "Bloody Mess" perk up to... dunno... 25 would be overkill, maybe?

What do you guys think? It's pretty obvious that this may need some serious pre-requisites.


----------



## AnimeSniper

@_*kronos182*_ just letting you know that I am working out some notes for the following as mentioned in the recent airing of the Gundam Unicorn RE0096 series airing on the Toonami Block Sundays

*Psycho Frame Substructure* 
The Psycho Frame System and Substructure enables a New Type Pilot to pilot their mobile suit as if it were an extension of their body.  When activated the pilot is also granted a bonus to Perception related checks.

*New Type Destroyer*
The NTD system when activated overwhelms the mechas New Type pilot causing them to relentlessly attack their opposing New Type or Clone New Type pilot 

*Mobile Work Pod*
The Mobile Work Pod is a single occupancy spherical pod equipped with thrusters and manipulator armatures used to construct many of the pre and post Universal Century orbital structures and colonies.  A militarized version exists where a pair of 30 mm to 75 mm auto-loading recoilless cannons or micro missile pods are attached to the pod.

*La Petite Mobile Suit*
La Petite Mobile Suit replaces the aging and antiquated Mobile Work Pods of the colonies space construction work forces with a miniaturized mobile suit capable of a single pilot occupancy.


----------



## kronos182

AnimeSniper said:


> @_*kronos182*_ just letting you know that I am working out some notes for the following as mentioned in the recent airing of the Gundam Unicorn RE0096 series airing on the Toonami Block Sundays
> 
> *Psycho Frame Substructure*
> The Psycho Frame System and Substructure enables a New Pilot to pilot their mobile suit as if it were an extension of their body.
> 
> *New Type Destroyer*
> The NTD system when activated overwhelms the mechas New Type pilot causing them to relentlessly attack their opposing New Type or Clone New Type pilot
> 
> *Mobile Work Pod*
> The Mobile Work Pod is a single occupancy spherical pod equipped with thrusters and manipulator armatures used to construct many of the pre and post Universal Century orbital structures and colonies.  A militarized version exists where a pair of 30 mm to 75 mm auto-loading recoilless cannons or micro missile pods are attached to the pod.
> 
> *La Petite Mobile Suit*
> La Petite Mobile Suit replaces the aging and antiquated Mobile Work Pods of the colonies space construction work forces with a miniaturized mobile suit capable of a single pilot occupancy.




Cool.
Although the smaller mobile suits.. you could use the medium sized mecha rules.. which were made by someone on the old wizard boards.. which I have here somewhere.. But I want to see your take and can compare and see what works better.

Now.. as to what I've got in the pipeline...
Star Wars: Z-95 and major variants, U-wing, Y-wing.. A-24 Sleuth, maybe one of the CEC freighters, or the corellian corvette aka blockade runner.
Star Trek: Going to attempt Constitution and possible refit, original style shuttle.. then maybe the Miranda class and it's TOS version I remember seeing somewhere..
WH40K: Space marine armours.. power swords I should probably do..
Some retro tech items too.. like steam powered tank maybe.. 

Will take requests!! Got any, fire them my way. Give me something new to do and could spur me to make even more, or give me an idea that'll help something else!


----------



## AnimeSniper

[MENTION=6668634]kronos182[/MENTION] just got done rewatching Gundam Unicorn RE 0096 episode 11 and noticed that several of the Zeon Remnant forces on Earth also had HEAT technology added to one units claws and another two had a falchion/scimitar blade and dagger that they attacked the Feddies with... so just a thought maybe upsize a similar melee weapon using this http://www.d20srd.org/srd/equipment/weapons.htm#weaponSize and add your requisite HEAT tech as additional damage when its activated.

So Colossal Falchion at 6d6 plus HEAT of 5d12 and any other like Criticals and whatnot... so your take on this.


----------



## kronos182

AnimeSniper said:


> [MENTION=6668634]kronos182[/MENTION] just got done rewatching Gundam Unicorn RE 0096 episode 11 and noticed that several of the Zeon Remnant forces on Earth also had HEAT technology added to one units claws and another two had a falchion/scimitar blade and dagger that they attacked the Feddies with... so just a thought maybe upsize a similar melee weapon using this http://www.d20srd.org/srd/equipment/weapons.htm#weaponSize and add your requisite HEAT tech as additional damage when its activated.
> 
> So Colossal Falchion at 6d6 plus HEAT of 5d12 and any other like Criticals and whatnot... so your take on this.




Well depends on how these blades are 'heated'.. The Heat Hawk of the Zaku 05 deals half its damage as slashing and half fire (the heat component) and also gains the ability to ignore 5 points of hardness due to it being heated. 

Now.. I have a Heat Sword for people, which the sword itself deals normal damage, and once heated adds 2d6 fire damage, and a knife version only adds 1d6 fire damage. But this version doesn't have the ability to ignore DR/hardness and takes time to warm up.

Now.. for warranting that high of heat damage, would require more than just "heating the blade", at least in my opinion.. if you based it off the Heat Hawk, damage is based on the size of the weapon, and could have it as half slashing and half fire, with ignoring DR. OR could have I'd say 3 to 5 at most D6 (since fire damage is D6, except certain weapons and fire damage caused by other sources, like lasers d8, plasma d10) add bonus damage when active. so you can go either way..
Want more damage, or better cutting/bypassing armour capability.. 

Another question is HOW are the blades heated? plasma coating? (definite warrants bonus die of damage), or just heating the blade? If the later, above suggestions works.. or coat the blades in flames (not good in space) via fuel or napalm-like substance? OOoooh.. that can be an interesting weapon now that I think of it..


----------



## AnimeSniper

*Gun Lance*
The Gun Lance developed for Power Armor and Mecha Units is a combination firearm/autocannon with an attached lance in lieu of a standard bayonet. When deployed the unit can either fire the weapon or use the lance to pierce the target object.


----------



## kronos182

AnimeSniper said:


> *Gun Lance*
> The Gun Lance developed for Power Armor and Mecha Units is a combination firearm/autocannon with an attached lance in lieu of a standard bayonet. When deployed the unit can either fire the weapon or use the lance to pierce the target object.




A gun lance eh? Got a link for it? Or just something you thought of?


----------



## AnimeSniper

Well the inspiration came from  episode 5 of the Gundam Iron-Blooded Orphans animes when one of the opposing Mecha's was deployed as you can easily see a possible SMG barrel at one side of the lance

http://hobbyholics.com/ms-option-set-1-cgs-mobile-worker-iron-blooded-orphans-hg/ bottom right weapon


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Heads up: probably will run an adventure (well, at least an adventure) in D20 Modern or Mutants and Masterminds (Second Edition).


----------



## Leik714

Is there any information about what happened in Argentina? Since it is my home country and I would like to know what my destiny would be (I hope nothing has happened related to The Eternaut).

I would also like to know what happened in: Spain, Egypt, India, Peru, the Nordic countries and the African savannah.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well.... I'm open to discuss ideas of what to add to locations like Argentina.


----------



## Leik714

Then:
Like the vast majority of cities, Buenos Aires is now a mix of the old and the futuristic.
There are several supers defending the city of "evil forces". As the oily Boogie, Nafta Super (An alternate version of Superman) and his band, Cybersix, Cazador, Patoruzu, etc.
The northern regions are dangerous areas. Plagued with ghosts, killer gnomes and werewolves. Basically: Not a good place to spend the night.
The Patagonia is now inhabited by gauchos and Native Americans, who coexist with mutated animals and Eldritch abominations.

By the way, several versions of Adolf Hitler have also been found in this country.


----------



## kronos182

I am SOOO on board for Cybersix!!! I loved that show.. Ok.. I NEED that.. someone find me links!


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Can do.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7eDoWK14zM

Additional idea... the Argentinean Army has obtained a pretty good reputation as experienced vampire hunters. Having to deal with enemies like Millennium has forced them to become such.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Can do.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x7eDoWK14zM
> 
> Additional idea... the Argentinean Army has obtained a pretty good reputation as experienced vampire hunters. Having to deal with enemies like Millennium has forced them to become such.




Vampire hunters eh?.. I can resurrect some of the stuff from the A Night campaign and some other stuff I've thought of.. old tech, current and some future.. would Argentina have access to magic? or just buy it from other sources?


----------



## Leik714

In The Patagonia probably, although I think that only limited to the magic of this saga: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Saga_de_los_Confines

I have not found more fictions about Argentina that may contain magic.


----------



## Lord Zack

A mecha flight system the Tesla Drive. It's an advanced drive design derived from alien technology that allows flight without thrusters.

Tesla Drive (PL 8?)
This advanced piece of EOT (Extra-over Technology) was originally developed by the Tesla-Leicht Institute, but has since become very widespread. The Tesla Drive grants the mecha a fly speed of 100 ft (good).
Equipment Slots: 1
Activation: Free Action
Range: Personal
Target: You
Saving Throw: None.
Purchase DC: 12 + one-quarter the mecha’s purchase DC.
Restriction: None.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Nice one.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> A mecha flight system the Tesla Drive. It's an advanced drive design derived from alien technology that allows flight without thrusters.
> 
> Tesla Drive (PL 8?)
> This advanced piece of EOT (Extra-over Technology) was originally developed by the Tesla-Leicht Institute, but has since become very widespread. The Tesla Drive grants the mecha a fly speed of 100 ft (good).
> Equipment Slots: 1
> Activation: Free Action
> Range: Personal
> Target: You
> Saving Throw: None.
> Purchase DC: 12 + one-quarter the mecha’s purchase DC.
> Restriction: None.





I might bump up the price a bit more.  Maybe have it take up an extra slot, since it's supposed to be pretty advance, although I'll have to compare it to other flight systems later after I get some sleep.


----------



## Lord Zack

Well that's the thing, it's supposed to be relatively cheap and easy to produce. It's also going to be more expensive in most situations anyway due to it's higher tech level.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> Well that's the thing, it's supposed to be relatively cheap and easy to produce. It's also going to be more expensive in most situations anyway due to it's higher tech level.




Ah.. Ok.. I think I miss read part of your post.. as it was like 2 in the morning and I had just gotten home from work.


----------



## Lord Zack

By the way... according to the d20 future rules on progress levels the limit on purchasing advanced tech is supposed to be one level higher than you're progress level, at +5 to Purchase DC, and I remember that most of Coreline is supposed to still be PL 5. Would you have to go to a higher PL area to get more advanced technology? Or are the rules different for Coreline?


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> By the way... according to the d20 future rules on progress levels the limit on purchasing advanced tech is supposed to be one level higher than you're progress level, at +5 to Purchase DC, and I remember that most of Coreline is supposed to still be PL 5. Would you have to go to a higher PL area to get more advanced technology? Or are the rules different for Coreline?




I assume the rules are different as there is such a wide range of tech.
In my mind.. to get something like.. say a food replicator (Star Trek), in most areas would be difficult.. but go to a Federation owned area, would be fairly common.. so for purchasing, for common, non regulated material would be probably only +1 or +2 for each PL above, while restricted would easily be the +5, and no real limit to how many PLs you can go IF the tech is available. 
So again with the example of the Star Trek replicator, which are more advanced versions of the fabricators (PL7) and Biofabricators (PL8).. so possible PL9 for a star trek replicator.. but it's such COMMON technology.. so it could be sold to anyone of PL 5, unless it messes with the Prime Directive. So if I'm from Earth, and the federation owns the moon, and depending on how much it costs to get to the moon, getting a replicator for my home (will all the restrictions they put on them to prevent them from making dangerous materials, weapons, etc) could cost only +2 higher. 
MEANWHILE.. a humanitarian group could probably get industrial sized replicators to use for disaster relief work at cost or even -2 or -3 as a discount.

But ultimately it comes down to what marco says.. but I think it's how restricted the tech is within the universe, and how hard it is to get for you (distance/difficulty getting to where that tech is available) and that pesky law thing within your own universe/area.


----------



## kronos182

A couple of Starfleet shuttles, one from the era of the tv show Enterprise, and the other from the Original Series.

Shuttlepod


This craft is a small shuttlecraft operated by the United Earth's Starfleet, before the Federation was formed and Starfleet was expanded, in the 2150s to 2160s. These shuttles had a tapered body, with a bubble canopy near the front on top. On the sides near the rear are a pair of retractable wings that aid in atmospheric maneuvering. There were small hatches on each side midway, a top mounted hatch, which acted as an airlock and docking port for when docking to other ships, and a larger door at the rear between the impulse engines for quicker access while on a planet's surface. Inside, the pilot sat up front in the canopy with a swivel seat, with two seats behind the pilot, and two upholstered benches which can double as bunks, for 4 more passengers. Under the benches are storage compartments, usually for tools and a few personal items, along with some survival gear.
The shuttlepod carried fairly basic sensors to allow for basic scans of a planet, although more powerful specialty sensors could be fitted for specific missions. The pod had a ditanium hull with polarized hull plating and two light plasma cannons, which were really modified heavy infantry plasma weapons, and targeting systems. The shuttlepods can be modified to launch spatial charges like missiles, with up to 6 can be carried.

Starfleet considers these craft to be VERY outdated and don't produce them themselves, although the plans have been traded to some developing allies as an armed shuttle, and never sold to civilians due to their armed nature.

Shuttlepod (PL6)
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Shuttle (orbital)
Size: Huge (-2)
Tactical Speed: 3500 ft
Defense: 8
Flat-Footed Defense: 
Autopilot Defense: 9
Hardness: 15
Hit Dice: 3d20 (60 HP)
Initiative Modifier: 
Pilot's Class Bonus: 
Pilot's Dex Modifier: 
Gunner's Attack Bonus: 
Length: 
Weight: 
Targeting System Bonus: +1
Crew: 1
Passenger Capacity: 6
Cargo Capacity: 1000 lbs
Grapple Modifier: 
Base PDC: 48
Restriction: Mil +3

Attack: 
2 fire linked plasma weapons -1 ranged 7d10, 20, fire, 3000 ft.

Attack of Opportunity: 

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Agile Ships (+1 Dodge), Easy to Repair (Repair DC -4, -25% time), Swiss Army Tech
Engines: thrusters, ion engine
Armour: Ditanium
Defense Systems: autopilot, polarized hull plating
Sensors: Class I, targeting systems
Communications: Radio transceiver
Weapons: 2 plasma weapons
Grappling Systems: none

New Starship Equipment

Ditanium Alloy (PL5-6)
Ditanium alloy is an alloy that was used to replace titanium in the use in military craft and especially space craft as it had some inherent abilities to block some of the radiation encountered in space.
Hardness: 15
Base Purchase Modifier: 13 + one-half base purchase DC of the starship.

Polarized Hull Plating Defensive System
An early defensive system developed for Starfleet in the mid 2100s, before deflector shield technology, a ship would be fitted with hull plating relays that would polarize the hull, strengthening the hull and making it more resistant to damage. It also has the advantage of making the ship more difficult to lock onto with most grappling systems. Activating Polarized Hull Plating takes a standard action, granting +5 to the ships hardness, and as long as the system has power (50% chance of this power not being interrupted) and active before the ship reaches 0 hit points, increases the ship's destruction threshold by 50%, and the ship only loses 1 hit point every 2 rounds. Most ships will have a separate power supply just for this system. Unfortunately a ship can not run this system indefinitely, and can only remain running for a maximum of 30 minutes before requiring at least 10 minutes of being inactive. 
PDC: 5 + one half base PDC of starship.

Spatial Charge Missile
Spatial charge missiles are explosives that fired into subspace to improve their explosive potential, and the precursor to photonic torpedoes, photon and eventually quantum torpedoes used by Starfleet currently. These missiles had variable yields, allowing for more controlled attacks, allowing the firer to lower the damage to disable, or to increase the area damaged, half the damage is fire and the other half is unspecific energy. At its lowest setting, the missile can do 3d8 to a single target, or deal this damage to a 500 ft square (on a planet 500 ft radius maximum), and can increase damage by 1 die up to a maximum of 8d8, but reduce the maximum radius by 100 ft per die increase. The damage can be to the maximum radius, or to a single target, in which case to a single target the weapon gains ignore hardness/damage +1/die over 3. So if damage is set to 4d8 and affects only a single target gains ignore hardness/Dr 2
Damage: varies
Damage Type: Fire/Energy
Range Increment: -
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 28
Restriction: Mil (+3)



Federation Class F Shuttlecraft

A standard issue shuttle aboard Starfleet ships and stations for interplanetary transportation when transporters were not usable. Originally deployed in the mid-23rd century, these shuttles are considered obsolete and used by many civilians or sold to developing FTL capable societies.
These shuttles had a duranium lined shell, shaped like a brick, with an angled front that had three windows that had retractable shutters to protect the pilot and passengers from bright lights or other anomalies. The sides had a short wing that ran the last two-thirds of the ship that supported the engine nacelles, and propelled by an ion/impulse engine. A door on each side in front of the wings allowed crew to enter or exit. The shuttles had fairly basic sensors installed as standard, but can easily mount more powerful and special sensors for different missions, and came with basic shields for defense but no weapons. Inside, the shuttle was divided into two sections, the larger forward section had seating for 7, including the pilot, and space for some cargo, and the rear smaller section was the engineering section, that allowed access to the engines and other systems. The seats can be easily removed to allow the ship to carry more cargo. The shuttle can easily enter and leave a planet's atmosphere to reach a ship or station in orbit, and travel between planets within a system. Usually carries enough fuel to travel across a Sol sized solar system twice.

In Coreline, after the 23 Hours, Starfleet and the Federation discovered a large number of these shuttles on starbases, colonies and on some starships. They at first used them to shuttle people and supplies to help maintain order in the ensuing chaos of some of their colonies and other areas of their territory was suddenly invaded by other factions, before everything settled down. Now, while the shuttles are considered obsolete and contain no real sensitive or secret technologies, many are sold in civilian markets and even to some new allies, as long as the Prime Directive isn't violated (the allies have to have developed FTL technology, or some equivalent, such as jump gates or stargates). A few small civilian shipyards within Federation space have licensing to produce more Class F shuttles and parts for them.

Class F Shuttle (PL6-7)
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Shuttle (orbital)
Size: Huge (-2)
Tactical Speed: 3500
Defense: 8
Flat-Footed Defense: 
Autopilot Defense: 9
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 4d20 (80 HP), 100 HP shields
Initiative Modifier: 
Pilot's Class Bonus: 
Pilot's Dex Modifier: 
Gunner's Attack Bonus: 
Length: 22.3 ft
Weight: 37,500 lbs
Targeting System Bonus: +0
Crew: 1
Passenger Capacity: 6
Cargo Capacity: 500-5000 lbs
Grapple Modifier: 
Base PDC: 50, within Federation space or allies 40-45.
Restriction: 

Attack: 

Attack of Opportunity: 

Standard PL(6-7) Design Spec: Agile Ships (+1 Dodge), Easy to Repair (Repair DC -4, -25% time), Swiss Army Tech, Shield Dependent 
Engines: thrusters, ion engine
Armour: polymeric
Defense Systems: Shields, autopilot
Sensors: Class II
Communications: radio transceiver
Weapons: none
Grappling Systems: none


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well.... I knew about the details regarding Progress Levels such as the price range increase/decrease, but never thought about factoring them on my own stat work. I mean, this is a world where anything is possible to get on places like the Walmart because of how wide-spread it is, although I guess there's some limitations that are natural (like trying to get Phaser batteries on the middle of the Atacama Desert or fixing the same with ) that a GM can call when asking for rolls to be made.

That idea sounds good... the question then becomes things like how much is the Prime Directive enforced on the Core Timeline and how easy/hard it is to hack into a Replicator, and obviously what is the limit of the things to replicate stuff (like for example, food. Think I read someplace that what they did was to take a kind of neutral "base matter" and then modify it to become the food you requested--limitations being, for example, a kind of "blandness" to its taste because it always added, say, 0.3 grams of salt to the mix instead of whatever a chef would assume as "two spoonfuls". I suppose munitions like gunpowder can be replicated in large quantities but the more exotic things get (like anti-matter) the harder it becomes).

I have a friend that I have written some stuff with. I am going to ask him about a couple of details (I don't wish to discuss here because they involve stuff that is SIembeda's property) and come back to mention it.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

BTW, obtained QuickLink Inc.'s "Traveller D20" books from the Bundle Of Holding website. It's probably too early to tell, really, I need to read stuff--but I guess now we can start discussing how the Traveller universe could be portrayed on the Core Timeline.

Although I know for a fact that different Traveller editions use different eras. So I guess we can also discuss which era would be the best to use as a basis for this addition (I guess the "Virus" Era won't be, with all the vitriol for it I have read on TV Tropes, though).


----------



## AnimeSniper

[MENTION=6668634]kronos182[/MENTION] was going through my docs and found from the old WotC forums 45 pages of Gundam and Zeon goodness


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Well.... I knew about the details regarding Progress Levels such as the price range increase/decrease, but never thought about factoring them on my own stat work. I mean, this is a world where anything is possible to get on places like the Walmart because of how wide-spread it is, although I guess there's some limitations that are natural (like trying to get Phaser batteries on the middle of the Atacama Desert or fixing the same with ) that a GM can call when asking for rolls to be made.
> 
> That idea sounds good... the question then becomes things like how much is the Prime Directive enforced on the Core Timeline and how easy/hard it is to hack into a Replicator, and obviously what is the limit of the things to replicate stuff (like for example, food. Think I read someplace that what they did was to take a kind of neutral "base matter" and then modify it to become the food you requested--limitations being, for example, a kind of "blandness" to its taste because it always added, say, 0.3 grams of salt to the mix instead of whatever a chef would assume as "two spoonfuls". I suppose munitions like gunpowder can be replicated in large quantities but the more exotic things get (like anti-matter) the harder it becomes).
> 
> I have a friend that I have written some stuff with. I am going to ask him about a couple of details (I don't wish to discuss here because they involve stuff that is SIembeda's property) and come back to mention it.




Star Trek Replicators can replicate almost anything.. depending on if you have the information to program it.. they use generally some kind of protein base material and other matter, and can even disassemble matter to be recycled into new stuff, all stored in some storage unit attached to the replicator, and on starships/stations there'll be large storage areas for this purpose and transported to the active unit, hence the transporter-ish visual effect when they're active. And yes, food will generally be more bland, but you can program them with better recipes.
As to the restrictions of what the replicator can replicate, things that can be considered explosives, poisons, weapons.. most power sources.. components can be replicated and then assembled. These are programmed restrictions due to laws, especially in civilian/home models. Now they might not restrict things like pesticides. Commercial and industrial ones can make bigger items, while those used by starfleet in armouries of starships/stations will have fewer restrictions on the units themselves.

Anti-matter can not be replicated. It actually has to be created in a special process (which I don't know), the same with deuterium which is the matter they usually use in the matter/anti-matter reaction to power the ships (since the anti-matter they use is the anti-matter version of deuterium as it's easier to make). This is why Voyager was always hunting deuterium.

Ah yes.. the Palladium Books stuff you gotta worry about. I'm on those forums too, actually part of a 'largish' fan project on that forum. Only really 3 major contributors..


----------



## kronos182

AnimeSniper said:


> [MENTION=6668634]kronos182[/MENTION] was going through my docs and found from the old WotC forums 45 pages of Gundam and Zeon goodness




I wouldn't mind seeing that stuff.. shoot me an email kronos182@gmail.com with the stuff!


----------



## kronos182

Silly double post... another Star Trek ship.

NX-Class

The NX-Class was atype of starship created by the United Earth's Starfleet during the mid-22ndcentury, and was the first ship to be constructed with a warp 5 engine. TheNX-class consisted of a habitable saucer module that contained seven decks anda symmetrical warp field governor located just aft of the saucer section, thatregulated the warp field shape, connected via two booms. From the rear of thesebooms, two pylons angled back to the warp nacelles, and the impulse enginesmounted in the ends of the booms. Mounted in a recess on the front of thesaucer is the navigational array, a docking port/airlock are mounted on eachside, while the underside had two launch bays for shuttlepods. 
Equipped originallywith 6 spatial torpedo launchers, four fore and two aft, several plasma cannonsand three phase cannons, two forward and one aft, the precursors to phasers,and the hull was equipped with polarized hull plating. For recovering shuttlesand other items, the NX had a pair of grapplers with both mechanical andmagnetic heads. Later models of the NX-Class were upgraded with replacing theplasma cannons with more phased cannons and pulsed phase cannons were added.Most spatial torpedoes were replaced with photonic torpedoes and had launchersboth on the dorsal and ventral surfaces.
Internally, theNX-Class had systems that befitted its original role as an exploration ship,crew quarters, multitude of sensors, cargo bays, science labs, a sickbay withmorgue, and a transporter, although it was used almost exclusively fortransporting cargo and not people. The ship also included an armoury which waswhere weapons for security officers and was also connected to the spatial, orphotonic torpedo launchers.

In Coreline, whilethe NX-Class is horribly outdated, the original NX, the Enterprise did see someaction, and the crew continues to serve Starfleet, after being updated withcurrent regulations, crash courses in new technologies and protocols. The originalEnterprise is currently stationed at Starfleet HQ and acting as a museum andtraining ship for teaching Starfleet crews how to operate with technology lowerthan Starfleet's current level. Other NXs were sold to allies anddecommissioned ones, stripped of weapons, have been sold to exploration groups.Two are currently being used as testbeds for experiments in mixing differenttechnologies.

NX-Class(PL6)
Type: Mediumweight
Subtype: cruiser
Size: Colossal (-8)
Tactical Speed: 3000
Defense: 2 (-8 size)
Flat-Footed Defense: 
Autopilot Defense: 6
Hardness: 15
Hit Dice: 125d20 (2500 hp)
Initiative Modifier: 
Pilot's Class Bonus: 
Pilot's Dex Modifier: 
Gunner's Attack Bonus: 
Length: 738 ft
Weight: 88,000 tons
Targeting System Bonus: +3
Crew: 83
Passenger Capacity: 20
Cargo Capacity: 3,000 tons
Grapple Modifier: +16
Base PDC: 58
Restriction: Mil +3

Attack: 
Phased cannon -5ranged 12d10 (18d10 firelinked, front arc only), and Light plasma cannon -10ranged 10d8
Phased cannon -5ranged (12d10 (18d10 firelinked) and -10 spatial torpedo 18d8 (27d8 firelinked,or 36d8 all 4 front arc only)

Attack of Opportunity: 

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Agile Ships (+1 Dodge), Easy to Repair (Repair DC-4, -25% time), Swiss Army Tech
Engines: thrusters, ion engines, warp drive (max warp 5.2)
Armour: ditanium
Defense Systems: polarized hull plating, autopilot
Sensors: 3 Class III, targeting system
Communications: radio transceiver, drivesat comm array
Weapons:  light plasma cannons, 3 phasecannons, 6 spatial torpedo launchers (typically 50 torpedoes perlauncher)
Grappling Systems: grapplers x2

New StarshipEquipment

Phased Cannon
Phased cannons arethe precursor to phaser weapons, a phased energy beam weapon that had variableenergy output. Usually mounted on retractable semi turrets to give them fieldof fire. Able to change damage by lowering the number of die to a minimum of 3d10as a free action once per round.
Damage: 12d10
Damage Type:Fire/Energy
Range Increment:5000 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size:Gargantuan
Purchase DC: 40
Restriction: Mil(+3)

Spatial Torpedo
Spatial torpedoesare larger versions of spatial charges, capable of carrying a larger charge andaffecting a larger area.
 At its lowest setting, the torpedo can do 5d8to a single target, or deal this damage to a 1000 ft square (on a planet 1000ft radius maximum), and can increase damage by 1 die up to a maximum of 18d8,but reduce the maximum radius by 100 ft per die increase, Reflex save DC 15 forhalf damage when set for area damage. The damage can be to the maximum radius,or to a single target, in which case to a single target the weapon gains ignorehardness/damage +1/die over 3. So if damage is set to 4d8 and affects only asingle target gains ignore hardness/Dr 2
Damage: varies
Damage Type:Fire/Energy
Range Increment: -
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size:Huge
Purchase DC: 28
Restriction: Mil(+3)

NX-Class mk2
The mk2 is anupgraded version of the original NX, boasting improved hull plating andweapons, removing the plasma cannons entirely, replaced with more phasedcannons for better all round coverage, and installing pulse phased cannons,which were more powerful and has faster rate of fire.
Make the followingchanges to the NX-Class to turn it into a mk2:
Increase Hit Dice to130d20 (2600 hp);
Remove plasmaweapons;
Increase number ofphased cannons to 12, allows 2 firelinked to fire at a single target in anydirection. Capable of targeting 3 different targets at once without seriouspower drains;
Add two firelinkedpulsed phased cannons, can only fire in front arc only;
Replace spatialtorpedoes with photonic torpedoes, typically carrying 50 per launcher (canstill carry spatial torpedoes as back up or if photonic not available);
Replace targetingsystem with improved targeting system (total +5 bonus to attack rolls fromtargeting system);
Increase PDC to 59.

New Equipment

Pulsed Phased Cannon
These weapons areimproved versions of the phased cannon in that it has improved rate of fire,range and accuracy, however they have the same damage ratings. 
Has the samevariable energy output as phased cannons, but enjoy a +1 to attack rolls.Usually mounted on retractable semi turrets to give them field of fire. Able tochange damage by lowering the number of die to a minimum of 3d10 as a freeaction once per round.
Damage: 12d10
Damage Type:Fire/Energy
Range Increment:5500 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Minimum Ship Size:Gargantuan
Purchase DC: 41
Restriction: Mil(+3)

Photonic Torpedo
Photonic torpedoesare early anti-matter weapons with variable yields. These weapons usually drawtheir anti-matter from the equipped ship's own anti-matter supplies. Thesetorpedoes require special containment and feeding systems to load and unloadthe anti-matter after a fight. 
 At its lowest setting, the torpedo can do 3d20to a single target, or deal this damage to a 1000 ft square, and can increasedamage by 1 die up to a maximum of 10d20, but reduce the maximum radius by 100ft per die increase, Reflex save DC 17 for half damage when set for an area..The damage can be to the maximum radius, or to a single target. These weaponsare very dangerous in an atmosphere and are usually banned from planetary useexcept in special circumstances. If used in a planetary atmosphere, dealsdamage to an area +50% greater, and if set for a single target, deals halfdamage to a 100 ft area, and Reflex saves in an atmosphere is increased to 19for half damage. If the ship loses all power while in battle, there is a 50%chance that a loaded torpedo loses containment and it detonates, dealing damageto the equipped ship, ignore its armour hardness. 
Damage: varies
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: -
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size:Huge
Purchase DC: 30
Restriction: Mil(+3)


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Me, too. Sent you the email address already by PM.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well, if we take STO as one of the major factors in canon, the NX-series saw a resurgence as a replica adapted with the current (by Starfleet standards) tech base of 2409. It also has the benefit of packing heavy (-ish) armor.

So we probably have the "old" NX series (some retrofit, some sold off) and someone is making them and selling them like those T-series replicas you see on hot rod circles.


Heh... hot rod circles. Now I'm imagining Constellation-Class and NX-Class ships given the whole "The Fast And The Furious IN SPACE!" treatment...


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Well, if we take STO as one of the major factors in canon, the NX-series saw a resurgence as a replica adapted with the current (by Starfleet standards) tech base of 2409. It also has the benefit of packing heavy (-ish) armor.
> 
> So we probably have the "old" NX series (some retrofit, some sold off) and someone is making them and selling them like those T-series replicas you see on hot rod circles.
> 
> 
> Heh... hot rod circles. Now I'm imagining Constellation-Class and NX-Class ships given the whole "The Fast And The Furious IN SPACE!" treatment...




Yes, I noticed the mention of that remade version.. I'm not statting that until I finish a few other Star Trek ships first. I did mention in the last sentence in the blurb about 2 being used as test beds for mixing old and new tech.. that's a good explanation as to the more 'modern' version.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Ok, cool.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Ok, cool.




I'm slowly working on stuff.. just give me some time.. I just lose drive on a few things, or get stuck on stating something.. so I switch them up until I get inspiration. And sometimes working on something gives me what I need for something else. 
Like I now have the basis for phasers and photon torpedoes. And sometimes a request for something gets ideas flowing for something else.
And I just realized I haven't doubled checked RAW for transporters.. I'm pretty sure there is something like them..


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Don't think there's something on RAW for teleports.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Don't think there's something on RAW for teleports.




Page 103 of D20 Future has transporters. I might have to put in some rules for teleporters.. just a matter of what all universes have transporters.. well Stargate has those rings.. star trek.. wh40k.. any others that are in Coreline?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well, there's Traveller (2300 AD) Shutterwarp, SW FTL, guess there's Babylon Five-style FTL, too. Battletech-verse Jumpships. Been thinking about Eclipse Phase Pandora Gates (one of which is on both Pandoras, so I guess the name is pretty literal now). Lots of gear, all around.


----------



## Lord Zack

With regards to FTL tech there's transwarp and quantum slipstream from Star Trek, which become common in Star Trek Online. In game transwarp allows you to instantly travel from any location to specific locations throughout the galaxy. In the lore I think it is actually only supposed to connect certain gates (like the Borg transwarp network), but still allows instantaneous travel. In Coreline the transwarp system would be expanded certainly, with gates in such locations as the Koprulu Sector, near Cadia  (Starfleet and the Klingon Defense Force amongst others help the Imperium of Man defend the planet from the forces of Chaos) and near the Tau Empire and Ultramar. Quantum Slipstream Drive just allows the vessel using it to go much, much faster for a limited time. Cybertronians use space bridge technology allowing instaneonoua transport across interstellar distances.


----------



## kronos182

Doing a little research on transparent and the quantum slipstream. .. quantum slipstream is approximately 30 times faster than warp 9.99, while transparent is 50. or so memory-alpha says at one point. Transparent kind of creates a wormhole like effect into transparent space, which is kind of a sublayer of subspace.  So a ship with a transparent drive can create it's own conduit, which any ship with a transparent drive, or emit the proper tachyon burst (and some other mumbo jumbo) can enter that conduit while it is active.  BUT once the original ship and any that followed it are out, that conduit closes. NOW the conduit network on the other hand is a series of conduits that are kept open using the hub as an anchor to maintain the conduit with manifolds or something. This allows ANY ship to enter a preestablished conduit and travel to locations the hub is linked to.
Think of a transparent drive as a vehicle  plowing it's way through whatever to get to where it's going, leaving a trail TEMPORARILY that another properly equipped vehicle can follow until the trail disappears,  while the conduit network is a massive highway network linking several cities together, allowing you to use any vehicle on these highways to get to places pretty damn quick, but still need a transwarp or regular warp to get to areas between those cities.

Quantum slipstream is just slower, and so far can't be networked like transwarpor,  and doesn't put as much stress on larger ships like transwarpor does (the born have ways around these problems).


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Not gonna lie, there's a lot (and that is A LOT) of tech lines all around The Line.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Not gonna lie, there's a lot (and that is A LOT) of tech lines all around The Line.




I think we need a master list of what MAJOR universes are in play.. we know star wars, star trek, marvel, wh40k and starcraft are some major ones.. but what else.. and if there are any changes to those universes currently in play..


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Little notation to add. Felt like adding it.

Russia--Moscow--The Moscow Metro: full of monsters and scavenger groups. Pretty much "Metro 2033" down there, only with many more intact tunnels.

Funny thing that there is an official "Metro 2033" book where the Metro is an apocalyptic hellhole, but the city itself is A-OK.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK, had two ideas for gear:

--A Mecha Blunderbuss: Kind of an auto cannon, but the thing just shoots in a pretty wide arc. Short range, accuracy goes to hell over a long distance, but is pretty destructive at short to point-blank. As Blunderbusses, guess there could be some kind of special rule that you can shove in debris for special damage effects or boost the penalty to dodge or something.

--A Crippler Calculation Computer. Add-on to weapons (guess ranged-only) that scans an enemy and provides you with a description of the best point to shoot them in the limbs (dunno what could that do aside from the obvious to-hit bonus... attacks get a bonus to cripple, an increased penalty to saves to avoid being crippled...?). Obviously probably works best if you use it against enemies like, say, the Necromorphs (those things from "Dead Space").


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> OK, had two ideas for gear:
> 
> --A Mecha Blunderbuss: Kind of an auto cannon, but the thing just shoots in a pretty wide arc. Short range, accuracy goes to hell over a long distance, but is pretty destructive at short to point-blank. As Blunderbusses, guess there could be some kind of special rule that you can shove in debris for special damage effects or boost the penalty to dodge or something.
> 
> --A Crippler Calculation Computer. Add-on to weapons (guess ranged-only) that scans an enemy and provides you with a description of the best point to shoot them in the limbs (dunno what could that do aside from the obvious to-hit bonus... attacks get a bonus to cripple, an increased penalty to saves to avoid being crippled...?). Obviously probably works best if you use it against enemies like, say, the Necromorphs (those things from "Dead Space").




I'll see what I can come up with for the blunderbuss.. as for the crippler calculation computer.. I think there is a starship sensor for that.. at least it gives a bonus to criical attacks I think. Need to double check. But something that increases critical chance is easy. 
I'll have to read up on these necromorphs from dead space


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Got the idea about the blunderbuss when I saw this:

https://i.ytimg.com/vi/0lJz1sqkcPo/maxresdefault.jpg

Well... think they are more regular cannon-types... but they look like blunderbusses, don't they? Could be wrong.

As for necromorphs:

http://deadspace.wikia.com/wiki/Necromorphs

Didn't exactly was talking about them in the sense that, y'know, stat them (although the idea do sounds cool...), but because of the thing about you needing to dismember them to kill them (think that is something Deadites from the "Evil Dead" franchise also have... well... although that really depends on the necessities of the scene. Splattering them all over a room with a shotgun also counts....), so a system that allows someone to perform "strategic dismemberment" with ease just sounded like a cool idea.


----------



## kronos182

D20 doesn't really have dismemberment rules... but I think I saw something useful somewhere... else I can whip something like a called shot requiring x damage equal to y percent of target hp. or special critical rules for undead... doesn't  deal extra damage but on a natural  critical roll a chance to dismember/decapitate. 
Oooh... there's a d&d card deck that has stuff for critical hits that can be useful, just need it...


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Still a Work In Progress...

_"Are you troubled by strange noises in the middle of the night? Do you experience feelings of dread in your basement or attic? Have you or your family ever seen a spook, spectre, or ghost? If the answer is "yes," then don't wait another minute!

Pick up the phone and call! Skilled professionals on call 24 hours a day to serve ALL of your supernatural elimination needs!

We're ready to believe you!"_

_"At the client's free request, and without inducement other than dire need of services, the undersigned franchise of Ghostbusters International hereby undertakes to perform such services pertaining to the bizarre and supernatural as said undersigned client shall indicate verbally or in writing, and the undersigned client shall promptly pay the franchised agent of Ghostbusters International the agreed-upon sum upon performance of the service.

In pursuit of said service action, the franchised agent may create, cause, invoke, prompt, induce or accidentally perform reasonable actions which cause unreasonable damage to the client's home, furnishings, property, chattels, vehicles, records, papers, family, friends, and/or self, including injury, maiming, dismemberment, death, or loss of confidence or sex drive, for which the client agrees to hold said franchised agent blameless, harmless, irreproachable, without guilt, or intent to perform injury, and without any liability whatsoever, now and at any future date, forever."_

*--Standard 'Release From Damages' Contract of Ghostbusters International.*

(((()))

*CORELINE INFORMATION PACKET: 

GHOSTBUSTERS INTERNATIONAL*

(((())))

*For-Hire, Independent Paranormal Investigation, Elimination and Containment.*

*-Central Offices:* New York City, New York (14 N Moore St, New York, NY 10013)
*-Regional Offices:* Multiple locations throughout the world including all fifty U.S. states, Puerto Rico, Canada, Mexico, United Kingdom, Japan, Germany, China, Australia, and Russia. 
*-Majority Stockholders:* Egon Spengler, Peter Venkman, Raymond Stantz, Winston Zeddemore, Janine Melnitz and Louis Tully.
*-Information:*

The Vanishing and the influx of supernatural forces into Earth caused more than a few problems. Murder victims coming back for revenge. Specters representing the bad parts of holidays trying to take over. The occasional zombie. Demons, ghouls...

Keeping them under control is a 24/7 job, and there's never enough people to do it.

The business is booming. Chances for constant research are appearing. The reputation has been built large, becoming one of the top names around. And the money flows.

The Ghostbusters provide various services. The capture (and occasional extermination) of ghosts is understandably their primary method of business, alongside providing information on the paranormal. It has also been hired on multiple investigations and court cases as unbiased experts to test the mental stability, acuity, and power level of paranormal witnesses. 

(This is because of a rule of law that has gotten many names, but the street has labeled "The Anita Blake Rule": essentially, the ghost of a murder suspect looks at first sight like it should easily provide an iron-clad testimony, but the reality is that personal bias and lack of knowledge can influence it as much as a living person. It could say that someone performed the deed just because the murdered person believed this someone did it on his final moments, it could be so stupid that it cannot provide any truly useful information... and it's not really uncommon for ghouls to be psychotically vengeful, which makes their use either a seriously dangerous case of entrapment or an equally risky proposition for everybody inside of a courtroom. So it goes without saying that determining that a witness (or a client) won't go all "Grudge" if put on the witness stand is a very important function that has brought a lot of moolah).


*CONTAINMENT DETAILS AND THE SHANDOR ISLAND INCIDENT:*

The government agreed to provide the Ghostbusters with various contracts (cleaning up old prisons and public landmarks of ghosts and the like), with one condition: the branches could not perform permanent containment of their own.

What this means is that the branches do have Containment Units, but they would be cleared entirely on regular basis and the ghosts would be transported to government-run facilities, which would have multiple fail-safes in place to prevent breaches from occurring.

One of these containment facilities was located on Shandor Island, near the city of New York. Run by GENOM Corporation with oversight by SHIELD, it was the main repository for the ghosts captured all over the state.

The problem then became that GENOM had plans of its own, experimenting with ectoplasmic slime and mass cloning of an Alternate of Shinji Ikiryo (Shinji Ikari with Danny Phantom powers), among other vile things. When heroes attempted to save the kid, the devastation that occurred irreparably compromised the facility, so a new facility was built on upstate New York (specifically on Hudson Valley), without GENOM's involvement (although this facility was visited by the rogue Time Lord known as "The Exile").


*RELATIONSHIP WITH FENTON WORKS*

Amity Park, Minnesota. A location with very high paranormal activity. The Fenton family has made a name of itself by being very effective at fighting the local ghouls and it's pretty obvious that competition would create unnecessary chaos. Furthermore, their gadgetry was very useful.... even if loaded with bugs.

The stockholders and Jack Fenton made an agreement: Fenton Works would have exclusive franchise rights for Amity Park and the surrounding area (meaning that any Ghostbuster in Amity would be working for Jack Fenton) plus a very fat check for leasing of Fenton equipment and assistance in getting it mass-produced and sold... if Spengler could remove Jack's face from everything and perform some adjusting to the equipment to remove said bugs.

It took a while, but Fenton agreed. Presumably, there were pretty hilarious family shenanigans involved.

As a result, it is not unusual for Ghostbuster teams to carry at least one Fenton Thermos as a back-up trap or using Fenton Specter Deflectors as personal shields.


----------



## Lord Zack

This actually ties into an adventure idea I've been developing. Basically there's a trade expo for paranormal investigators, with the Ghostbusters and Fenton both in attendance. The PCs are recruited as security, then bad things happen.


----------



## kronos182

I suppose we need some equipment for dealing with ghosts and the like... added to the list.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Lord Zack said:


> This actually ties into an adventure idea I've been developing. Basically there's a trade expo for paranormal investigators, with the Ghostbusters and Fenton both in attendance. The PCs are recruited as security, then bad things happen.




If you need to play-test that one, man, I'm all for it.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

kronos182 said:


> I suppose we need some equipment for dealing with ghosts and the like... added to the list.





Yeah, definitely. I know a place where we can find stats for some GB equipment (Mike Tresca's work), but additional gadgets such as the weapons modes from the GB video game, the Fenton gear, and the stuff from the GB remake would need work.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Yeah, definitely. I know a place where we can find stats for some GB equipment (Mike Tresca's work), but additional gadgets such as the weapons modes from the GB video game, the Fenton gear, and the stuff from the GB remake would need work.




Got a link for Mike Tresca's stuff? Didn't he also do the Terminator stats?

Never mind. I found it, and the terminator stuff.. and aliens. These terminators are definitely not for low level groups (average terminator ((T-600 and higher)) are at least CR 10, which is pretty accurate in my books), although there are some lower level ones that can introduce a group to the Terminator stuff. However this doesn't include anything from the last 2 Terminator movies or more recent comics. 

I'll be reading over the Ghostbuster stuff soon and seeing what's there and what we need to add.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

http://talienstower.blogspot.com/search/label/freebies

Yeah, there's nothing from the newer stuff.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> http://talienstower.blogspot.com/search/label/freebies
> 
> Yeah, there's nothing from the newer stuff.




Well the basic stuff in Tresca's stuff is pretty useful. If you want to use the stuff in those PDFs for Coreline, you could just post them on deviant art.. and here, as long as you include the links to the original site and credit Tresca. If you don't want to use what's there, let me know and I can come up with something, although I like his stuff.
I'm going through some wikis and other sites for additional ghostbuster equipment. I'm sure I saw a few at least one other series somewhere that had people fighting ghosts and can't remember what they are.
Hey.. with ghosts in Coreline, I can see the ghost touch and similar magical abilities for weapons and armours will be quite in demand.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Back on the WOTC threads, I think I started those rifles from the "Final Fantasy" movie, "The Spirit Within".

Don't recall what I added, but the hand-wave was something about overloading the ghosts' ectoplasm or burning it off or something like that.

Tress's stuff is pretty good (Tresca's stuff, actually, is what made me seek out D20 Modern), although like I said and you guys noticed, there's stuff missing (like for example... what do you guys think could be the difference between an old-school Proton Beam and the stuff from "Extreme"? Obviously that pistol-sized beamer that the girl (Kylie Griffin) packed is smaller and lighter... what could be the trade-off? Shorter range? Don't think there really was one, but imagining "game balance" here... well... maybe it's the Miniaturization Gadget. There's also the newer stuff, like the gear from the video game and films).

There were stuff he did for the RPG Reviewer that is now gone, but was good... some stats for Na'Vi as a D20 race and some alternates for Yautja that looked good...


----------



## marcoasalazarm

New Feat. Need someone to double-check for me if it would work. Pretty much, admittedly, winging it here.

*BLOODY MESS*

People die violently in combat, oftentimes messily... and the universe seems to love making you the cause of the most horrifying examples in Every. Single. Fight. 

*-->Prerequisites:* Personal Firearms Proficiency, Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Exotic Melee Weapon Proficiency or Simple Weapons Proficiency (*maybe write it as "Any Weapons Proficiency Feat"?*), Base Attack Bonus +2 (*??  Also don't know whether or not to add a Skill Prerequisite (obvious is Intimidation). Giving it something like, say, Strength/Charisma Prerequisites also sound good, but I don't know if they would be overkill (because giving it access to any characters with a "milquetoast" (talking "Woody Allen Looks Like George Clooney Next To This Guy") set of stats would make it funny if this stuff triggers). Then again, I understand this may be a pretty powerful effect...*
*-->Benefit:* Targets killed with Critical Hits are completely destroyed (GM's discretion--dismemberment, large holes being made on them, torn in half, turned into ash or radioactive goo). People who behold said deaths need a Will save (DC 18) or be Shaken for 1d6 rounds (save needs be made for each individual kill seen), even if they normally would be immune to this kind of saves. Kills performed with weapons that have the "Bloody Mess" rule attached to them get the Save difficulty increased to 25 and the Shaken status lasts 1d6 minutes (1d6 hours if Critical Failure is rolled).


----------



## marcoasalazarm

View attachment 83730

View attachment 83731

*HAKUBI CUSTOMS DELTA MARK 4 "MEGAFIGHTER" COMBAT MOTORCYCLE (PL 5)*

Produced by Hakubi Customs as part of its "Movie Warfare" line, the "Megafighter" is air-droppable, with a high-end engine, an integral rocket for immediate speed boosting, deployable airfoils that when mixed with the rocket booster can perform impressive jumps and multiple weapons that can damage both enemy personnel and vehicles. It has seen some use amongst groups (private contractors and police, mostly, with a minor use by the military) needing a quick all-terrain vehicle that can be used for hit-and-run tactics and scouting.

CREW: 1.
PASSENGERS: 1.
CARGO: 30 lb.
INITIATIVE: +0.
MANEUVER: +2.
TOP SPEED: 150 (15).
DEFENSE: 10.
HARDNESS: 5.
HIT POINTS: 22.
SIZE: Medium.
PURCHASE DC: 28.
RESTRICTION: Military (+3).
ADDITIONAL NOTES: The "Megafighter" has the following vehicle customizations:
--> Off-Road Suspension.
--> Rocket Engine.
--> Jump Foils (as Jump Jets--the Rocket Engine needs to be active, the wings deployed and the Megafighter moving at full speed for them to work *Need help with this part--really dunno how to figure it out, winging it*).
--> Weapon Mount (Light)--Machine Gun on Handle. Standard is Triple-Barreled 9mm machine gun (as Uzi, Belt feed. Machine gun performs one attack roll, rolls three times for damage)
--> Weapon Mount (Heavy, x4)--Four Rockets on the Handle.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Back on the WOTC threads, I think I started those rifles from the "Final Fantasy" movie, "The Spirit Within".
> 
> Don't recall what I added, but the hand-wave was something about overloading the ghosts' ectoplasm or burning it off or something like that.
> 
> Tress's stuff is pretty good (Tresca's stuff, actually, is what made me seek out D20 Modern), although like I said and you guys noticed, there's stuff missing (like for example... what do you guys think could be the difference between an old-school Proton Beam and the stuff from "Extreme"? Obviously that pistol-sized beamer that the girl (Kylie Griffin) packed is smaller and lighter... what could be the trade-off? Shorter range? Don't think there really was one, but imagining "game balance" here... well... maybe it's the Miniaturization Gadget. There's also the newer stuff, like the gear from the video game and films).
> 
> There were stuff he did for the RPG Reviewer that is now gone, but was good... some stats for Na'Vi as a D20 race and some alternates for Yautja that looked good...




I'm already taking some notes on Ghostbuster stuff from the cartoon, at least one game and the new movie (wikis are quite useful), so I'll have some stuff at some point.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> New Feat. Need someone to double-check for me if it would work. Pretty much, admittedly, winging it here.
> 
> *BLOODY MESS*
> 
> People die violently in combat, oftentimes messily... and the universe seems to love making you the cause of the most horrifying examples in Every. Single. Fight.
> 
> *-->Prerequisites:* Personal Firearms Proficiency, Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Exotic Melee Weapon Proficiency or Simple Weapons Proficiency (*maybe write it as "Any Weapons Proficiency Feat"?*), Base Attack Bonus +2 (*??  Also don't know whether or not to add a Skill Prerequisite (obvious is Intimidation). Giving it something like, say, Strength/Charisma Prerequisites also sound good, but I don't know if they would be overkill (because giving it access to any characters with a "milquetoast" (talking "Woody Allen Looks Like George Clooney Next To This Guy") set of stats would make it funny if this stuff triggers). Then again, I understand this may be a pretty powerful effect...*
> *-->Benefit:* Targets killed with Critical Hits are completely destroyed (GM's discretion--dismemberment, large holes being made on them, torn in half, turned into ash or radioactive goo). People who behold said deaths need a Will save (DC 18) or be Shaken for 1d6 rounds (save needs be made for each individual kill seen), even if they normally would be immune to this kind of saves. Kills performed with weapons that have the "Bloody Mess" rule attached to them get the Save difficulty increased to 25 and the Shaken status lasts 1d6 minutes (1d6 hours if Critical Failure is rolled).




Prereqs: Weapon Proficiency, Weapon Focus Weapon Specialization (these makes good sense as they show specialization and you're more deadly with the weapon), Improved Critical (because this works on a critical hit), BAB +4 or +5 would be better. If you want the Skill use Intimidate +4 or +5. OR Int 16 to show the character knows where to put the hurt.

On a successful saved, the target is Dazed for 1 round (a bit surprised at the damage done or bits of the person covered them, so slightly distracted by blood mist or giblets of the person on their eyes and the like). 
For weapons with the Bloody Mess feature, instead of being minutes.. make a failed save target it PANICKED, then Shaken for 1d6 rounds or min, a successful save Stunned for 1 round (dropped their stuff), then Shakened for 1d6 rounds. On the crit failure, definitely panicked for an hour.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> View attachment 83730
> 
> View attachment 83731
> 
> *HAKUBI CUSTOMS DELTA MARK 4 "MEGAFIGHTER" COMBAT MOTORCYCLE (PL 5)*
> 
> Produced by Hakubi Customs as part of its "Movie Warfare" line, the "Megafighter" is air-droppable, with a high-end engine, an integral rocket for immediate speed boosting, deployable airfoils that when mixed with the rocket booster can perform impressive jumps and multiple weapons that can damage both enemy personnel and vehicles. It has seen some use amongst groups (private contractors and police, mostly, with a minor use by the military) needing a quick all-terrain vehicle that can be used for hit-and-run tactics and scouting.
> 
> CREW: 1.
> PASSENGERS: 1.
> CARGO: 30 lb.
> INITIATIVE: +0.
> MANEUVER: +2.
> TOP SPEED: 150 (15).
> DEFENSE: 10.
> HARDNESS: 5.
> HIT POINTS: 22.
> SIZE: Medium.
> PURCHASE DC: 28.
> RESTRICTION: Military (+3).
> ADDITIONAL NOTES: The "Megafighter" has the following vehicle customizations:
> --> Off-Road Suspension.
> --> Rocket Engine.
> --> Jump Foils (as Jump Jets--the Rocket Engine needs to be active, the wings deployed and the Megafighter moving at full speed for them to work *Need help with this part--really dunno how to figure it out, winging it*).
> --> Weapon Mount (Light)--Machine Gun on Handle. Standard is Triple-Barreled 9mm machine gun (as Uzi, Belt feed. Machine gun performs one attack roll, rolls three times for damage)
> --> Weapon Mount (Heavy, x4)--Four Rockets on the Handle.




When you say airfoils I think of something like a parachute for gliding (a cloth wing that is deployed and is attached by cables and goes above the bike like a parachute, and retracted, but takes time to retract).. I think you need to change the text to read 'wings' or winglets if you mean a solid structure like an actual wing that fold out or the like.
As to how they work.. provide +4 to Jump checks and +4 to Drive checks for Jump stunts and landings from falls, also lessen falls by 10 feet in regards to damage on a successful check.
I think I have a vehicle on my thread with jump info.. or at the least rocket boosters for speed. I'll have to double check.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

I meant this:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1NpZxn860M

Wrote that right in the middle of an all-nighter, so well... yeah, definitely shows how much English is my second language.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> I meant this:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1NpZxn860M
> 
> Wrote that right in the middle of an all-nighter, so well... yeah, definitely shows how much English is my second language.




Oh I've always known it was your second language, but you are pretry good. It's my primary language and I have problems still. So many words are interchangeable and yet different.
OK,  so wings, definitely change to wings, and give it a fly speed, but poor maneuver in air, like -2, so cancels the +2 it enjoys on the ground, and probably short flight time.  SINCE in the video it shoes the bike flying, not jump jets, although could make a cheaper version without the wings that just jumps, using the bonus to drive to make jump checks and stunt


----------



## marcoasalazarm

I am having a bit of a problem finding the fly speed/maneuverability rules on the dang rulebook.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> I am having a bit of a problem finding the fly speed/maneuverability rules on the dang rulebook.




Kind of a modified version of ground vehicle rules.. also some D&D aerial combat rules.. At least I use a combination of those especially with space combat since you can go up or down in space very easily.. and there isn't any real "UP" except what you make it.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Oh.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

New version:


*BLOODY MESS*

People die violently in combat, oftentimes messily... and the universe seems to love making you the cause of the most horrifying examples in Every. Single. Fight. 

*-->Prerequisites:* Weapons Proficiency (Any), Weapons Focus, Weapons Specialization, Improved Critical, Base Attack Bonus +4, Intimidate +4.
*-->Benefit:* Targets killed with Critical Hits are completely destroyed (GM's discretion--dismemberment, large holes being made on them, torn in half, turned into ash or radioactive goo for example). People who behold said deaths need a Will save (DC 18) or be Shaken for 1d6 rounds. On a successful save, the target is Dazed for 1 round (because of being surprised at the damage done or being distracted by gore covering them, for example).

These saves are to be done for each individual kill the target sees that had this effect, even if the one watching would normally be immune to these kind of saves.

Kills performed with weapons that have the "Bloody Mess" rule featured get the Save difficulty increased to DC 25 and the results change as follows:
--> Success: Stunned for 1 round (dropped their stuff, for example), then Shaken for 1d6 rounds/minutes (outside of combat).
--> Failure: Panicked, then shaken for 1d6 rounds/minutes (outside of combat. Roll, split effects' duration to each half of rolled time). Critical Failure causes target to be Panicked for an hour.



Guess there should be a hand-to-hand variation for this, reflecting those "Seinen" anime ("Fist Of The North Star", for example) and more crazy live-action combat (like... well, dunno... most slashers, I guess), to not mention maybe "Mortal Kombat". Maybe a different name, like "Fist Of Gore" or "Fatality".

What do you guys think?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

New version:




*HAKUBI CUSTOMS DELTA MARK 4 "MEGAFIGHTER" COMBAT MOTORCYCLE (PL 5)*

Produced by Hakubi Customs as part of its "Movie Warfare" line, the "Megafighter" is air-droppable, with a high-end engine, an integral rocket for immediate speed boosting, deployable airfoils that when mixed with the rocket booster can perform impressive jumps and multiple weapons that can damage both enemy personnel and vehicles. It has seen some use amongst groups (private contractors and police, mostly, with a minor use by the military) needing a quick all-terrain vehicle that can be used for hit-and-run tactics and scouting.

CREW: 1.
PASSENGERS: 1.
CARGO: 30 lb.
INITIATIVE: +0.
MANEUVER: +2.
TOP SPEED: 150 (15).
DEFENSE: 10.
HARDNESS: 5.
HIT POINTS: 22.
SIZE: Medium.
PURCHASE DC: 28.
RESTRICTION: Military (+3).
*ADDITIONAL NOTES: *The "Megafighter" has the following vehicle customizations:
--> Off-Road Suspension.
--> Rocket Engine.
--> Fold-Out Winglets (provides the Megafighter with +4 to Jump checks and +4 to Drive checks for Jump stunts and landings from falls, also lessen falls by 10 feet in regards to damage on a successful check. It also allows the Megafighter to fly for a short period of time--the Rocket Engine needs to be active, the wings deployed and the Megafighter moving at half speed at least in order to take off, and once in the air it will have a Fly speed of 90 (9) with a Maneuver of -2 with a duration of 1d10 rounds).
--> Weapon Mount (Light)--Machine Gun on Handle. Standard is Triple-Barreled 9mm machine gun (as Uzi, Belt feed. Machine gun performs one attack roll, rolls three times for damage)
--> Weapon Mount (Heavy, x4)--Four Rockets on the Handle.
--> Smoke Screen.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> New version:
> 
> 
> *BLOODY MESS*
> 
> People die violently in combat, oftentimes messily... and the universe seems to love making you the cause of the most horrifying examples in Every. Single. Fight.
> 
> *-->Prerequisites:* Weapons Proficiency (Any), Weapons Focus, Weapons Specialization, Improved Critical, Base Attack Bonus +4, Intimidate +4.
> *-->Benefit:* Targets killed with Critical Hits are completely destroyed (GM's discretion--dismemberment, large holes being made on them, torn in half, turned into ash or radioactive goo for example). People who behold said deaths need a Will save (DC 18) or be Shaken for 1d6 rounds. On a successful save, the target is Dazed for 1 round (because of being surprised at the damage done or being distracted by gore covering them, for example).
> 
> These saves are to be done for each individual kill the target sees that had this effect, even if the one watching would normally be immune to these kind of saves.
> 
> Kills performed with weapons that have the "Bloody Mess" rule featured get the Save difficulty increased to DC 25 and the results change as follows:
> --> Success: Stunned for 1 round (dropped their stuff, for example), then Shaken for 1d6 rounds/minutes (outside of combat).
> --> Failure: Panicked, then shaken for 1d6 rounds/minutes (outside of combat. Roll, split effects' duration to each half of rolled time). Critical Failure causes target to be Panicked for an hour.
> 
> 
> 
> Guess there should be a hand-to-hand variation for this, reflecting those "Seinen" anime ("Fist Of The North Star", for example) and more crazy live-action combat (like... well, dunno... most slashers, I guess), to not mention maybe "Mortal Kombat". Maybe a different name, like "Fist Of Gore" or "Fatality".
> 
> What do you guys think?




Can do that with just swapping out the weapon proficiencies with unarmed combat feats, like brawl and power attack


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Unarmed Combat Version:

*FIST OF OVERDRAWN AT THE BLOOD BANK*

Call it what you want--"Glory Kill", "Fatality", whatever. But when you kill someone with your bare hands, you have the ability to bring out terror from inside even the most hard-core and cold-blooded of men.

*-->Prerequisites:* Combat Martial Arts or Brawl, Improved Martial Arts or Improved Brawl, Base Attack Bonus +4, Intimidate +4.
*-->Benefit: *Targets killed with Critical Hits are completely destroyed (GM's discretion--dismemberment, large holes being made on them, torn in half, heads twisted 180 degrees, for example). People who behold said deaths need a Will save (DC 18) or be Shaken for 1d6 rounds. On a successful save, the target is Dazed for 1 round (because of being surprised at the damage done or being distracted by gore covering them, for example).

These saves are to be done for each individual kill the target sees that had this effect, even if the one watching would normally be immune to these kind of saves.

Kills performed with weapons that have the "Bloody Mess" rule featured get the Save difficulty increased to DC 25 and the results change as follows:
--> Success: Stunned for 1 round (dropped their stuff, for example), then Shaken for 1d6 rounds/minutes (outside of combat).
--> Failure: Panicked, then shaken for 1d6 rounds/minutes (outside of combat. Roll, split effects' duration to each half of rolled time). Critical Failure causes target to be Panicked for an hour.


----------



## Lord Zack

Have we ever figured out how time travel works in Coreline?  I am especially wondering what might happen if one tried to travel to before the 23 hours.

There's also the matter of traveling between timelines. Organizations like the TransTechs of Axiom Nexus (alternate, advanced versions of the Transformers) and the Infinity Patrol are known to monitor different timelines. I imagine they would be quite interested in Coreline.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

I had the idea that time travel on the Core Timeline is an ever-shifting set of rules that makes it highly potentially hazardous even to people with lots of experience performing this such as the Time Lords.

Potential hazards include such things as calling "clock-roaches" (monsters like the Hounds of Tindalos, the Langoliers and those gargoyle Reaper things from the DW episode "Father's Day") on your location, triggering alarms on temporal policing groups (so talking, what, you have X minutes/turns before a guy from the Temporal Investigations Agency pops up and hunts you down, "Terminator"-style, worst case scenario is a Time Lord war-band?), "rubber-band" history (meaning you can change as much as you want, but nothing really STAYS "changed"), creating different universes (unfortunately if you try to go back to the "present day" from that point, you are snapped back to the 'standard' Core Timeline--and some times you are 'snapped back' whether you wish to or not), you become some kind of ghost and you can't change anything, "temporal turbulence" shreds you and you get splattered all over the Fourth Dimension, and so on.

Furthermore, you can't go back beyond the 23 Hours of Madness. It just can't be done. The fact that this means that it's impossible to stop The Vanishing from happening has driven a few people mad.

Thankfully, powers and abilities and gear that just manipulate the "present time" (such as stuff that gives you  Bullet Time) get more lenient results from the universe. So does stuff that is more 'realistic' in terms of time travel (talking relativistic distortion). As a result, stuff like the Time Chamber from DBZ and devices that copy it have obtained some market (such as, for example in prisons), but some fellas also try to use hyper-accelerated VR simulations because they are (technically) safer.

As for traveling between dimensions... well, that one is pretty much more flexible, but it still has a hard rule: once an Incursion emerges on the Core Timeline, there's no getting out (at least at the current moment of the "present" in this setting). The 'flexible' part is stuff like Pocket Dimensions and alternate planes--pretty often chunks of other dimensions that have appeared on the Line. But talking 'chunks' is important--flat-out alternate timelines are inaccessible.

Of course, yeah, guess those Factions have done stuff like sending scout teams to The Line to make more research on it and maybe see how to punch through this dimensional 'blockade'.


----------



## kronos182

I really like the idea that because of the Vanishing, time travel back to before it is locked. This can make some interesting adventures with some of the things you've suggested... Like a big research firm is trying to find ways to breach this barrier to study the 23 hours and find ways to prevent new fictions from popping up, or what have you for their reasons, and the PCs are either guards to protect the research team as they activate their device, or are a scouting party (they can be sent to the 23 hours itself and have to live through it again, or bounced to a pocket dimension and have to find a way back, fight those gargoyle things, etc).

You could have a version of time travel that the people are only able to see what happens, and not interact with it.. like they are incorporeal or out of phase with the time line, and can only observe events for a certain amount of time before being bounced back to the present.. a company can make make a tourist attraction out of this.. they can only access certain "times" like they can access part of the jurassic period, or ww2, or some other part of history.. charge people to see history first hand, since they can't be hurt or interact with anything. but can see and hear and smell history in the making... then something goes wrong.. creatures/beings of that time comes BACK with people.. or creatures that live in an out of phase state start attacking tourists... oh man.. ideas!


----------



## kronos182

Some Ghostbuster equipment, based on rules by Michael Tresca, found at http://michael.tresca.net/

Proton Pack, Standard 
The proton pack is an unlicensed nuclear accelerator backpack that consists of raw nuclear energy and protons. The proton pack is mounted onto an Army issue A.L.I.C.E. pack frame with adjustable shoulder and kidney straps and belt. The proton pack consists of two parts: the nuclear accelerator backpack (proton pack, positron collider, cyclotron) and particle thrower (proton gun, ion wand, ion cannon, neutrona wand). Once the Ghostbuster turns the proton pack on, the Ghostbuster can also switch on the particle thrower. The accelerator accelerates the protons from the cyclotron on the pack into the particle thrower, and the Ghostbuster gets an extremely powerful but destructive particle stream that consists of protons and raw nuclear energy. This stream is capable of entangling a ghost against its will. 
There are two basic settings: Attack and Containment. The Attack function works against all targets, including living beings (which it can seriously harm), walls, furniture, non-corporeal beings and especially undead. Turning a proton pack on is a move action. 
Setting a proton pack to Attack inflicts shoots a 5-foot-wide, 90-foot-long line of protons that deals 3d6 points of electrical damage to all creatures and objects in its path. No attack roll is necessary, and thus no feat is needed to operate the weapon effectively. Any creature caught in the line of electricity can make a Reflex save (DC 15) to take half damage. Creatures with cover get a bonus on their Reflex save. 
The proton pack's ammunition has hardness 5 and 5 hit points. When wielded, the proton pack has a Defense equal to 9 + the wielder's Dexterity modifier + the wielder's class bonus. A proton pack reduced to 0 hit points ruptures and explodes, dealing 6d6 points of fire damage to the wearer (no save allowed) and 3d6 points of splash damage to creatures and objects in adjacent 5-foot squares (Reflex save, DC 15, for half damage). 
A proton pack can shoot 25 times before the fuel supply is depleted. One charge is used per round. Refueling a proton pack has a purchase DC of 13. 
Setting a proton pack to Containment requires a ranged touch attack. The Containment setting only works against undead and outsiders. This is an attack action that provokes attacks of opportunity. If the attack is successful, the target must make an opposed grapple check against the wielder's attack roll. If more than one proton pack is used on the Containment setting, each additional proton beam adds +2 to the roll, and the target is denied any dexterity modifier to Defense. The Containment setting is typically used to position a target over a ghost trap. 
Do not cross the streams: This process is extremely dangerous as it causes Total Protonic Reversal, which results in the molecules of any nearby person to explode at the speed of light. Information on this situation is sketchy due to the rarity of it ever happening, it has only occurred once where those participating have survived. Please refer to the case where the Ghostbusters fought Gozer for more details. 
Do not allow the pack to overheat: This in some ways is similar to Total Protonic Reversal, however on a more limited scale. It is however still extremely dangerous and it is rare for a person in the vicinity to survive a blast caused by overheating. If a proton pack runs for 25 rounds, using all of its charges continuously, the pack must make a Fortitude save or overheat in four rounds. The pack's explosion deals 20d6 points of fire damage to the wearer (no save allowed) and 10d6 points of splash damage to creatures and objects in adjacent 1000-foot radius (Reflex save, DC 15, for half damage). 

Proton Pack, Standard (PL 5)
Damage: 3d6
Critical: -
Damage Type: electrical/fire
Range Increment: 90 ft
Rate of Fire: 1
Size: Large
Weight: 10 lbs
Ammo: 25 int
Purchase DC: 25
Notes: Containment Mode, Attack Mode, Do Not Cross The Streams, Don't Allow to Overheat

Ghost Trap, Standard 
Ghost traps are small boxes that store and transport one subdued ghost. A foot pedal attached to the box by a twelve-foot length of tubing opens the lid. Setting a trap is a move action that provokes an attack of opportunity. 
The ghost trap has been described as a miniature ecto containment unit. It utilizes the same basic design as its larger counterpart; a series of lasers designed specifically for the incarceration of spirits. A ghost trap can only contain one medium-sized incorporeal being or two small incorporeal beings. 
After the trap is set, it must be sprung, which is an attack action that does not provoke an attack of opportunity. As it opens, the ghost trap produces a luminous white cone (10-foot long, 10-foot at its widest) of psychokinetic force that sucks the ghost into the trap. The ghost can resist being sucked into the trap with a successful Reflex save against a DC of 10 + 1 for every round the ghost spends in the traps' radius of effect. Note that ghosts who are grappled by a proton pack do not get a Reflex save. When the foot pedal is released, the trap closes. 
Do not look into the trap: Anyone looking directly into the trap must is automatically dazzled for 1d4 rounds or, if he fails a Reflex save (DC 15) blinded for 1d10 rounds. 
Do not overload the trap: Ghost traps are extremely small pieces of equipment, and can only contain a certain amount of PKE, even if it is from a number of small ghosts. The overloaded trap explodes if more than one ghost is captured in the trap, inflicting 3d6 points of fire damage to all within a 10-foot radius and releasing the ghosts. Also only a certain number of ghosts can be contained in a ghost trap.
Do not forget to recharge the trap: This is extremely important, a ghost trap must be at 100% charge to work at peak efficiency. The trap also runs on a rechargeable battery that lasts up to 48 Hours. After 48 hours, a trap must make a Fortitude save each round (DC 20) or it explodes, inflicting 3d6 points of fire damage to all within a 10-foot radius and releasing the ghost(s) contained within. 

Ghost Trap, Standard
Damage: -
Critical: -
Damage Type: -
Range Increment: 20 ft
Rate of Fire: 1
Size: small
Weight: 3 lbs
Ammo: -
Purchase DC: 10
Notes: Don't Look in, Don't Overload, Recharge

Ghostbuster Equipment

Anti-Glamour Headset
A radio-like headset that fits over one ear with a band over the top of the head. The devices emits low subsonic waves and stimulates the nervous system to decrease any attacks that would affect the wearer's will or courage.
While active, a move action to activate, the wearer gains a +3 Equipment bonus to Will saves against mind alter effects (suggestions, hypnosis, mind control, etc), fear effects and possession. Has enough battery power to last 4 hours.
Size: Tiny
Weight: 1.5 lbs
PDC: 18

Arm Mounted Proton Pack
This is a smaller version of the standard proton pack, mounted on the forearm, allowing the hand to be free except when the handle is held for use, and the power pack mounted on the upper arm and shoulder. This version was designed for use in close quarters, and easier transportation. Many Ghostbusters will have one stored in a vehicle as a back up unit.
Due to the smaller size, this variant has shorter range, deals less damage and smaller ammunition supply (PDC 9). When not in use, the firing trigger and handle easily folds back out of the way, and when needed can be grabbed as a free action.

Proton Pack, Arm Mounted (PL 5)
Damage: 2d6
Critical: -
Damage Type: electrical/fire
Range Increment: 50 ft
Rate of Fire: 1
Size: Large
Weight: 5 lbs
Ammo: 10 int
Purchase DC: 27
Notes: Containment Mode, Attack Mode, Do Not Cross The Streams, Don't Allow to Overheat



Boson Proton Pack
This is a variant proton pack that solely generates Boson darts, which damage powerful beings and disperse them into smaller components for easier containment. When a particularly large sized or larger non-corporeal being suffers damage from a Boson pack attack the entity must make a Fort save DC 15 or be dispersed into smaller pieces and is stunned for 1d4 minutes. These smaller pieces can be contained in multiple traps. If the entity makes its save, it is stunned for 1 round as its from is temporarily disrupted. Dispersed ghosts suffer -10 to their Reflex saves to resist being pulled into a trap, and proton packs set to containment modes gain +2 to their rolls, and each additional proton pack provides an additional +1.

Proton Pack, Boson (PL 5)
Damage: 3d6, 5d6 vs incorporeal 
Critical: -
Damage Type: electrical/fire
Range Increment: 70 ft
Rate of Fire: 1
Size: Large
Weight: 13 lbs
Ammo: 25 int
Purchase DC: 27
Notes: Containment Mode, Attack Mode, Do Not Cross The Streams, Don't Allow to Overheat
When multiple traps are used to trap a large ghost, all of the traps used must be emptied into a containment unit within 8 hours or the trap will overload.


Compact Pack
This proton pack is smaller and lighter than the standard proton pack, as a refinement of the technology. However it is more expensive, and generally only issued to higher level Ghostbusters. The compact pack is compatible with the standard handheld particle thrower or the arm mount proton pack particle thrower to give it a larger payload and a boost in power similar to a standard proton pack.

Proton Pack, Compact (PL 5)
Damage: 3d6
Critical: -
Damage Type: electrical/fire
Range Increment: 90 ft
Rate of Fire: 1
Size: Medium
Weight: 7 lbs
Ammo: 30 int
Purchase DC: 28
Notes: Containment Mode, Attack Mode, Do Not Cross The Streams, Don't Allow to Overheat
If using the Arm Mounted Proton Pack arm unit, drawing the trigger is a free action, as is releasing it, allowing the hand to be used easily to hold items, and has the power and range of the standard proton pack.


Ecto Goggles
These are night vision goggles that are modified to also see invisible beings. During normal light conditions they can be set to see invisible beings, but suffer -4 to Spot checks, and suffer -4 to Gaze attacks and bright light attacks, like flash bangs. They can be used as normal night vision goggles in dark conditions (see d20 Modern pg 116) as well as see invisible beings, suffering normal penalties as night vision goggles.
Size: Small
Weight: 4 lbs
PDC: 21

Ghost Lamp
A modified battery operated lantern that reveals all invisible incorporeal entities within its radius. Provides light to a 30 foot radius in the dark when used as a normal light. But when its special setting is activated, it reveals any invisible creatures (invisible only by supernatural, extraordinary or magical means, and via incorporeal) within 30 feet. It will also show an aura around corporeal beings that are possessed by another creature.
Size: Small
Weight 5 lbs
PDC: 17


Ecto-Resistant Vest
A protective vest, based on sports equipment, provides some physical protection, such as being hit and thrown by an entity, but enhanced with material that repels incorporeal attacks.


Ecto-Resistant Vest
Type: Light, Semi-Impromptu
Equipment Bonus: +2, +5 vs incorporeal attacks
Nonprof. Bonus: +1, +4 vs Incorporeal attacks
Max Dex: +4
Armour Penalty: -2
Speed (30 ft): 30 ft
Weight: 5 lbs
Purchase DC: 17
Restriction: Lic +1 (Ghostbusters)
Notes: Grants resistance 3 to bludgeoning, slam, unarmed attacks and falling damage.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

kronos182 said:


> When multiple traps are used to trap a large ghost, all of the traps used must be emptied into a containment unit within 8 hours or the trap will overload.
> 
> 
> If using the Arm Mounted Proton Pack arm unit, drawing the trigger is a free action, as is releasing it, allowing the hand to be used easily to hold items, and has the power and range of the standard proton pack.




Think these two parts were posted where they shouldn't (they are on different items).


----------



## marcoasalazarm

kronos182 said:


> I really like the idea that because of the Vanishing, time travel back to before it is locked. This can make some interesting adventures with some of the things you've suggested... Like a big research firm is trying to find ways to breach this barrier to study the 23 hours and find ways to prevent new fictions from popping up, or what have you for their reasons, and the PCs are either guards to protect the research team as they activate their device, or are a scouting party (they can be sent to the 23 hours itself and have to live through it again, or bounced to a pocket dimension and have to find a way back, fight those gargoyle things, etc).
> 
> You could have a version of time travel that the people are only able to see what happens, and not interact with it.. like they are incorporeal or out of phase with the time line, and can only observe events for a certain amount of time before being bounced back to the present.. a company can make make a tourist attraction out of this.. they can only access certain "times" like they can access part of the jurassic period, or ww2, or some other part of history.. charge people to see history first hand, since they can't be hurt or interact with anything. but can see and hear and smell history in the making... then something goes wrong.. creatures/beings of that time comes BACK with people.. or creatures that live in an out of phase state start attacking tourists... oh man.. ideas!




Good to know I was able to help with some ideas... so the "helpless ghost" and "mental" (still 'helpless') versions of time travel would work on Pre-V traveling? Cool.

Was thinking... maybe the whole year before the Vanishing is also locked down (so talking between two November 15ths). This means someone can't just jump back to, say, January First and see if anybody arrived to Worcester that may have brought the program with them.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Think these two parts were posted where they shouldn't (they are on different items).




Not exactly sorta.. The Compact Proton pack can make use of the arm mounted pack's thrower (it's attached to your forearm
) or use a standard proton pack thrower (the normal two handed one) 

The part about the multiple traps is ALSO supposed to be under the Trap as well.. the note under the Boson pack is just a note reminding the user that when they use multiple traps to trap a large ghost since the traps can only hold so much (the high capacity trap in the ghostbusters pdf can hold a large ghost, but what about a huge one? gotta use a boson to break it up and use a couple of high capacity traps or several standard traps to hold it.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Good to know I was able to help with some ideas... so the "helpless ghost" and "mental" (still 'helpless') versions of time travel would work on Pre-V traveling? Cool.
> 
> Was thinking... maybe the whole year before the Vanishing is also locked down (so talking between two November 15ths). This means someone can't just jump back to, say, January First and see if anybody arrived to Worcester that may have brought the program with them.




If you want help in locking down some rules or just better explaining time travel rules.. shoot me a pm and we can work on it.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Concerning "Huge" ghosts... ok, just to make them useful...

....the "old" Trap design (GB original film, TRGB) can hold up to Large ghosts (the high-capacity ones can), while that one that appears on the "Extreme" series (the one that looks like a golden backpack or something--Kylie carries it a lot) and the 2016 traps are "ultra-high capacity" or something (so talking Huge and onwards... dunno what could be the off-set with them, if any. Obviously they are more expensive, the way they open is a bit more complicated (needs to be thrown more delicately?), they are bigger and look (even if a bit) more heavy than the old traps, etc).

The Fenton Thermos... well... dunno what could be the limit of the ghost size (although the regular Rogues' Gallery is only man-sized, so I guess it is up to Large as well). Maybe one of the good things is that it can contain ghosts indefinitely (it's kind of supposed to contain Dan Phantom, and it's doing pretty well because even with the obvious "he'll be back" scene at the end of "The Ultimate Enemy", nothing ever comes from it--blaming writers and cancellation, yeah, but if we see it from a player's perspective...).

Also another possible advantage is that it can suck ghosts in without needing to totally knock them out/destroy them (although it can't do crowds? Dunno. Does it ever sucks in multiple ghosts on the show?).

(((())))


As for the time travel rules, sure.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Concerning "Huge" ghosts... ok, just to make them useful...
> 
> ....the "old" Trap design (GB original film, TRGB) can hold up to Large ghosts (the high-capacity ones can), while that one that appears on the "Extreme" series (the one that looks like a golden backpack or something--Kylie carries it a lot) and the 2016 traps are "ultra-high capacity" or something (so talking Huge and onwards... dunno what could be the off-set with them, if any. Obviously they are more expensive, the way they open is a bit more complicated (needs to be thrown more delicately?), they are bigger and look (even if a bit) more heavy than the old traps, etc).
> 
> The Fenton Thermos... well... dunno what could be the limit of the ghost size (although the regular Rogues' Gallery is only man-sized, so I guess it is up to Large as well). Maybe one of the good things is that it can contain ghosts indefinitely (it's kind of supposed to contain Dan Phantom, and it's doing pretty well because even with the obvious "he'll be back" scene at the end of "The Ultimate Enemy", nothing ever comes from it--blaming writers and cancellation, yeah, but if we see it from a player's perspective...).
> 
> Also another possible advantage is that it can suck ghosts in without needing to totally knock them out/destroy them (although it can't do crowds? Dunno. Does it ever sucks in multiple ghosts on the show?).
> 
> (((())))
> 
> 
> As for the time travel rules, sure.




The trap I posted is from the ghostbusters pdf that Michael Tresca created, and he has a couple of variant traps (high capacity, bio electric) in the pdf, so the standard that he used is what I've posted, and using as a 'basis' for all future stuff. I've found a few other variants on a ghostbusters wiki, such as a tripod mounted on (larger area). I'd assume that the standard is the 'starter' gear for anyone starting out as a ghost buster, so they can only catch 1 medium/man sized ghost per trap.. good way of making sure they don't overload a trap. And as they gain experience (say level 3+) they can get the high capacity which becomes the 'standard' for fulltime/veteran ghostbusters. I can make larger ones easily enough.

The Boson proton pack doesn't kill the ghost on dispersion.. it merely disrupts the form and breaking it up.. like a strong gust of wind in the middle of a fog splits it up (a small fog), and thus making it easier to trap it into multiple traps (as the characters the players are using won't think the ghost is huge sized, must break down into 2 large size to fit in high capacity traps. more they're thinking "damn big ghost! break it up and use multiple traps for safety and not over loading the traps!" or the ghost's PKE rating is x after scanning it with a pke reader, and they only have traps for y pke ratings,  so they have to disperse it to get it into multiple traps if all traps have a total pke over the ghost's. if you go that way).

As to the Fenton stuff, I'll have to look at that series again as it's been quite awhile since I've seen it. So I'll get on that at some point.. same with other stuff from the newest ghostbuster movie.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

http://dannyphantom.wikia.com/wiki/Fenton_Thermos

http://dannyfanon.wikia.com/wiki/Fenton_Thermos

Well... hope this is a good starting point.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> http://dannyphantom.wikia.com/wiki/Fenton_Thermos
> 
> http://dannyfanon.wikia.com/wiki/Fenton_Thermos
> 
> Well... hope this is a good starting point.




Thanks. I'll see what I can come up with. But at a quick glance.. while the thermos can hold MORE, it isn't as secure as the traps used by the ghostbusters.. in that the trapped ghosts can attempt to free themselves before the thermos is emptied in either a portal or containment unit.. yeah... I can work that up pretty quick.. each hour the ghost(s) are in the thermos, they get to roll a save to escape.. and also less chance of it exploding if damaged, as it just releases the ghosts instead. The close portal part... I'm sure I can figure it out.


----------



## kronos182

Some more Space Marine Armours.
I skipped the Mk5 as it is was mostly just a mix of older armours, a few newer systems, put together with what they could rush into production during the heresy.

Mk6 Corvus Armour

The Mk 6 armour has greater internal improvements in its systems than in overall armour protection, featuring improved power systems, sensors and back-up redundancies with no increase in weight. The armour also includes some stealth systems and improved compartmentalising components, allowing for damaged parts to be easier to swap for replacement ones. The power pack is smaller and more efficient, allowing larger life support and nutrient storage. The armour also includes gyro stabilizers, a minor thruster system that allows the wearer to function in low gravity environments as if it was normal gravity. The stealth systems include using sound dampening material in the joints and soles of boots to reduce noise, especially when moving slower 20 ft per round or slower, includes thermal dampeners to lower the IR signature, the armour is coated in sensor deflecting material, and in stealth mode, the suit's electronic systems, such as sensors go into passive mode, which reduces their ranges by half.
The major outward difference of the Mk6 is the beaked helmet, and named after the Raven Guard Legion Primarch, Corvus Corax.

Mk6 Imperial Maximus (PL6)
Type: Heavy
Equipment Bonus: +7
Nonprof. Bonus: +4
Str Bonus: +3
Nonprof Str Bonus: +0
Max Dex: +0
Armour Penalty: -4
Speed (30 ft): 30
Weight: 57 lbs
Purchase DC: 27
Restriction: Mil +3
Accessories: Military radio, night vision goggles, air filters, 35 hours oxygen, IR vision, HUD link, light filters, audio filters, nutrient reservoir, targeting computer, cybernetic link, medical system, magnetic boots, loud speaker, range finder, ammo belt (6 clips), waste disposal system, telescopic vision, low gravity thrusters, gyro-stabilized boots, motion sensor 50 ft, stealth systems, olfactory sensors.
Notes: +4 Fort vs airborne toxins, darkvision 120 ft, immune to blinding attacks, +4 Fort against attacks at could cause deafness, 10 days of food, +1 attack with ranged weapons, armour weight isn't counted against carrying capacity, functions in space, +2 Fort against radiation, +3 Spot and Listen checks, ignore penalties for low gravity environments, +2 Balance checks, reduce damage from falls by 1d6 with successful Tumble check, +2 Survival checks to Track by scent, +2 Move Silently and +4 to Hide vs electronic surveillance systems such as IR and motion sensors.

Cybernetic Link
The Space Marine armour has a special cybernetic link that only works with a wearer with a Black Carapace implant. Such a character treats the armour as if it was an extension of themselves. Can activate all systems as a free action, instantly aware of armour systems, armour penalty reduced by -1, Max Dex penalty increased to +1, gains +1 to attack from the targeting system. The wearer can wear the armour for as long as they want, even sleep in the armour without becoming fatigued.

Medical System
The armour contains a medical system that monitors the health of the wearer and can administer first aid and inject the wearer with chemicals to aid the wearer. The system is similar to a fast-use medkit, only automatic with a Treat Injury skill of +5, and 15 uses before requiring refilling. Contains chemicals to treat common ailments such as poisons, toxins, radiation, etc that the wearer doesn't resist on a failed save.



Mk7 Aquila (Eagle)
The Mk7 is a slight improvement over the Mk6, with performance very similar to the Mk6, and shares many of the same components, allowing systems from one to be used on the other. The only major improvements are the Mk7 being slightly more flexible and the newly designed chest plastron in the shaped of the Imperial Eagle.

Mk7 Aquila/Eagle (PL6)
Type: Heavy
Equipment Bonus: +7
Nonprof. Bonus: +4
Str Bonus: +3
Nonprof Str Bonus: +0
Max Dex: +0
Armour Penalty: -3
Speed (30 ft): 30
Weight: 56 lbs
Purchase DC: 28
Restriction: Mil +3

Accessories: Military radio, night vision goggles, air filters, 35 hours oxygen, IR vision, HUD link, light filters, audio filters, nutrient reservoir, targeting computer, cybernetic link, medical system, magnetic boots, loud speaker, range finder, ammo belt (6 clips), waste disposal system, telescopic vision, low gravity thrusters, gyro-stabilized boots, motion sensor 50 ft, stealth systems, olfactory sensors.
Notes: +4 Fort vs airborne toxins, darkvision 120 ft, immune to blinding attacks, +4 Fort against attacks at could cause deafness, 10 days of food, +1 attack with ranged weapons, armour weight isn't counted against carrying capacity, functions in space, +2 Fort against radiation, +3 Spot and Listen checks, ignore penalties for low gravity environments, +2 Balance checks, reduce damage from falls by 1d6 with successful Tumble check, +2 Survival checks to Track by scent, +2 Move Silently and +4 to Hide vs electronic surveillance systems such as IR and motion sensors.

Cybernetic Link
The Space Marine armour has a special cybernetic link that only works with a wearer with a Black Carapace implant. Such a character treats the armour as if it was an extension of themselves. Can activate all systems as a free action, instantly aware of armour systems, armour penalty reduced by -1, Max Dex penalty increased to +1, gains +1 to attack from the targeting system. The wearer can wear the armour for as long as they want, even sleep in the armour without becoming fatigued.

Medical System
The armour contains a medical system that monitors the health of the wearer and can administer first aid and inject the wearer with chemicals to aid the wearer. The system is similar to a fast-use medkit, only automatic with a Treat Injury skill of +5, and 15 uses before requiring refilling. Contains chemicals to treat common ailments such as poisons, toxins, radiation, etc that the wearer doesn't resist on a failed save.


Mk8 Errant
The Mk9 is a heavily modified version of the Mk7, with improved protection in the joints, especially the neck, added fixed armour plates on the torso that enclose all of the suit's cables. The new collar to the neck removes the ability to use older helmets with the newer suit. The Mk8 is in limited production and is usually assigned to veterans and those of higher ranks.

Mk8 Errant (PL6)
Type: Heavy
Equipment Bonus: +8
Nonprof. Bonus: +4
Str Bonus: +3
Nonprof Str Bonus: +0
Max Dex: +0
Armour Penalty: -3
Speed (30 ft): 30
Weight: 56 lbs
Purchase DC: 29
Restriction: Mil +3

Accessories: Military radio, night vision goggles, air filters, 35 hours oxygen, IR vision, HUD link, light filters, audio filters, nutrient reservoir, targeting computer, cybernetic link, medical system, magnetic boots, loud speaker, range finder, ammo belt (8 clips), waste disposal system, telescopic vision, low gravity thrusters, gyro-stabilized boots, motion sensor 75 ft, stealth systems, olfactory sensors.
Notes: +4 Fort vs airborne toxins, darkvision 120 ft, immune to blinding attacks, +4 Fort against attacks at could cause deafness, 12 days of food, +1 attack with ranged weapons, armour weight isn't counted against carrying capacity, functions in space, +2 Fort against radiation, +3 Spot and Listen checks, ignore penalties for low gravity environments, +2 Balance checks, reduce damage from falls by 1d6 with successful Tumble check, +2 Survival checks to Track by scent, +2 Move Silently and +4 to Hide vs electronic surveillance systems such as IR and motion sensors. Critical hits have a 10% chance of turning into a normal attack.

Cybernetic Link
The Space Marine armour has a special cybernetic link that only works with a wearer with a Black Carapace implant. Such a character treats the armour as if it was an extension of themselves. Can activate all systems as a free action, instantly aware of armour systems, armour penalty reduced by -1, Max Dex penalty increased to +1, gains +1 to attack from the targeting system. The wearer can wear the armour for as long as they want, even sleep in the armour without becoming fatigued.

Medical System
The armour contains a medical system that monitors the health of the wearer and can administer first aid and inject the wearer with chemicals to aid the wearer. The system is similar to a fast-use medkit, only automatic with a Treat Injury skill of +5, and 20 uses before requiring refilling. Contains chemicals to treat common ailments such as poisons, toxins, radiation, etc that the wearer doesn't resist on a failed save.


Ignatus Pattern Power Armour
This armour was designed for members of the Holy Inquisition. While not as powerful as armour of the Adeptus Astartes, it does provide excellent protection, strength enhancement and life support. It contains enough power to run for 24 hours continuously, or with an attached backpack power unit, similar to those of the Space Marines, the user can fight 5 days continuously with full life support, food and water. The Ignatus lacks the cybernetic link systems, allowing users without the Black Carapace to use it. Each suit is usually crafted for each member of the Inquisition, but a skilled armourer can modify a suit to fit anyone within a few inches of height of the original user.

Ignatus Patter (PL6)
Type: Heavy, powered
Equipment Bonus: +6
Nonprof. Bonus: +4
Str Bonus: +3
Nonprof Str Bonus: +0
Max Dex: +0
Armour Penalty: -3
Speed (30 ft): 30
Weight: 40 lbs
Purchase DC: 28
Restriction: Mil +3

Accessories: Military radio, night vision goggles, air filters, 24 hours oxygen, IR vision, HUD link, light filters, audio filters, nutrient reservoir, targeting computer, medical system, magnetic boots, loud speaker, range finder, ammo belt (4 clips), waste disposal system, telescopic vision, low gravity thrusters, gyro-stabilized boots, motion sensor 50 ft, stealth systems. Optional back pack.
Notes: +4 Fort vs airborne toxins, darkvision 120 ft, immune to blinding attacks, +4 Fort against attacks at could cause deafness, 1 day of food, +1 attack with ranged weapons, armour weight isn't counted against carrying capacity, functions in space, +2 Fort against radiation, +3 Spot and Listen checks, ignore penalties for low gravity environments, +2 Balance checks, reduce damage from falls by 1d6 with successful Tumble check, +2 Move Silently and +4 to Hide vs electronic surveillance systems such as IR and motion sensors, 24 hours of power, 2 hours to recharge.

Medical System
The armour contains a medical system that monitors the health of the wearer and can administer first aid and inject the wearer with chemicals to aid the wearer. The system is similar to a fast-use medkit, only automatic with a Treat Injury skill of +5, and 15 uses before requiring refilling. Contains chemicals to treat common ailments such as poisons, toxins, radiation, etc that the wearer doesn't resist on a failed save.

Optional Back Pack
This pack is similar to those on the Space Marine armour, housing a power source, expanded life support and nutrient supply, giving the user a total of 5 days of power, food and air. The pack also has several compartments for holding tiny to small sized objects, about 20 lbs can be carried inside the pack, and hooks and pouches for carrying extra ammunition magazines and attaching weapons.
Weight: 20 lbs.
PDC: 19


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK, these armors sound good... have "Deathwatch". Maybe we can port the "armor quirks" table (things that pop up on the armor's Machine Spirit and similar) and have players roll if the armor is old enough (talking a couple of hundred years, at least).


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> OK, these armors sound good... have "Deathwatch". Maybe we can port the "armor quirks" table (things that pop up on the armor's Machine Spirit and similar) and have players roll if the armor is old enough (talking a couple of hundred years, at least).




As part of the WH40K Universe, they already benefit from the Universe rule (like the Machine Spirit and a tech priest can pray to enhance a feature, or many). As to random quirks from the Machine Spirit itself.. do we already have something for that? I forget.. if not.. I'll add it to my list.

I didn't do the Battle Sisters armour yet.. It's on my list..


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Don't think we do. Will look.


----------



## kronos182

Forgot I had this sitting ready..

A star wars vehicle that is based on a toy and also appears in the game Force Arena.

MTV-7

A single-track, double wheeled ground car used by the Imperial Army to scout planetary terrain. Adaptable in multiple mobile configurations, operated by a single pilot armed with a single heavy blaster on a semi turret. 
The two large wheels, each featuring grooved surface treading, where on legs that could raise or lower the height to adopt a low, ground hugging configuration, or raise to help clear obstacles or deflect mines. The driver sat in an open air cockpit that offers some protection. The MTV-7 is one square wide, two long, provides one-half cover to the driver. 

MTV-7
Crew: 1
Passengers: 0
Cargo: 50 lbs
Init: +1
Maneuver: 0
Top Speed: 175 (17)
Defense: 10
Hardness: 10
Hit Points: 30
Size: Large
Purchase DC: 28
Restriction: Mil +3
Accessories: Military Radio, spot light, heavy blaster, (100 degree frontal firing arc)..
Notes: All terrain design (half penalties for rough terrain), alter height.

Alter Height
The MTV-7 is able to change its height by pivoting the wheel struts, changing the ground clearance from 1 foot to 3 feet. This allows the pilot to peek over obstacles, climb debris up to 2 feet high, and at higher level, reduce damage from anti-vehicle mines by half. This feature allows the vehicle to ford rivers and ponds up to 4 feet deep without affecting the performance of the vehicle. The leg struts can be pivoted individually, allowing the driver to angle the vehicle up or down, allowing it to aim its weapon farther up or down.

Heavy Blaster
The MTV-7 mounts a heavy blaster, giving the driver some heavy punch, able to rotate 100 degrees, with 30 degree tilt. Combined with the ability to alter the height and angle of the whole vehicle, the pilot can aim the blaster into the air to allow it to be used against low flying aircraft or creatures.

Damage: 3d10+2
Critical: 20
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: 90 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Ammo: Conditionally unlimited, hooked to the vehicle's power plant. Has capacitor with 50 shots, replenishes 1 round / 1 min of inactivity.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

As a casual player of "Force Arena", I can attest that that one (and its Rebel counterpart) have saved my rear end a lot.

I thank you for starting it up.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> As a casual player of "Force Arena", I can attest that that one (and its Rebel counterpart) have saved my rear end a lot.
> 
> I thank you for starting it up.




I'll be doing the rebel tank later.. first.. Z-95 and some TIE variants I need to finish..Then I'll probably do the Constitution class, both original and refit.. then probably the U-wing since you've asked for it awhile back.. and the Y-wing and X-wings.. And probably some more gundams (any requests on which ones to stat?)


----------



## Lord Zack

I was thinking about for time travel before the 23 hours that you can't really go back before them, but if you try you create a sort of pocket dimension that resembles the past- but also includes fictional elements as if it was after the 23 hours. Also since this is only a semblance of the past it might not perfectly resemble the actual past, being less accurate the further you go back. Also you could meet figures from folklore and legend. Like if you go to Scandinavia in the 9th Century you can meet Ragnar Lodbrok even though we are not sure he actually exists.

For Gundams and other mobile suits- you could stat out the Guncannon and it's variants, the RB-79 Ball and maybe Guntank. Though the RX-75-4 Guntank would be extremely rare in Coreline. It's just so lacking compared to it's successors. I have a list of mobile suits used by the United Earth Federation Alliance I have been working on: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1EusHXWd8EbJQya2jaJXWItKbtV2z7WY6IlBKtd-9F68/edit?usp=drivesdk So any of the mobile suits in that list might be good to stat out. I've begun working on a list of mobile suits commonly used by civilians as well.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> I was thinking about for time travel before the 23 hours that you can't really go back before them, but if you try you create a sort of pocket dimension that resembles the past- but also includes fictional elements as if it was after the 23 hours. Also since this is only a semblance of the past it might not perfectly resemble the actual past, being less accurate the further you go back. Also you could meet figures from folklore and legend. Like if you go to Scandinavia in the 9th Century you can meet Ragnar Lodbrok even though we are not sure he actually exists.
> 
> For Gundams and other mobile suits- you could stat out the Guncannon and it's variants, the RB-79 Ball and maybe Guntank. Though the RX-75-4 Guntank would be extremely rare in Coreline. It's just so lacking compared to it's successors. I have a list of mobile suits used by the United Earth Federation Alliance I have been working on: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1EusHXWd8EbJQya2jaJXWItKbtV2z7WY6IlBKtd-9F68/edit?usp=drivesdk So any of the mobile suits in that list might be good to stat out. I've begun working on a list of mobile suits commonly used by civilians as well.




I'll look at the list when I get home from visiting family this weekend, and look at the info for the GunnCannon.. particular model number for the gun, so I know I'm pulling up info on the same unit as you're thinking?


----------



## Lord Zack

It would be the RX-77-2 Guncannon that I am thinking of.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

*-CENTRAL OFFICES: *SYDNEY, AUSTRALIA.
*-MAJOR REGIONAL OFFICES:* Teufort, New Mexico (near Bisti Badlands); Cleveland, Ohio; Marquette, Michigan; Roswell, New Mexico; Bellevue, Washington.
*-MAJORITY STOCKHOLDER:* Saxton Hale (53%).

*-----INFORMATION: *

Mann Co. was the first company from the "Team Fortress" universe (and Valve's collective work) that appeared on the Core Timeline, all the way back on the 23 Hours.

It really didn't seemed to have much going for it, just producing a small number of appliances and delivering some mercenary work... until it rediscovered Australium.

The wonder-element had a history of very interesting uses, anything from super-science up to powering machines that created (extremely limited) immortality... but one thing that brought a very lucrative new market for it (and which was discovered through sheer accident, like many other things MannCo. did) was its capacity to super-conduct emotion-based energies.

Spiral Energy. Emotional Spectrum power. Certain kinds of magics.

By the time TF Industries appeared, three years Post-Vanishing, MannCo. bought it in a very hostile takeover. And then it bought the (then-abandoned) Black Mesa Research Laboratories and Aperture Science, to boot. And Valve Entertainment.

The irony of TF Industries being now "a division of MannCo." was something that made Hale laugh for a week. Non-stop. It was pretty hard to hunt that week, that with scaring all of the game off.

The company specializes in "manly" gear--weapons, accessories (mostly of the type that will kill or prevent you from being killed), hats, and weird science. Construction work is also something it provides, and the quality is good.

Finally, it hires out mercenaries. The Teams follow a class structure similar to that of the company's native video game--it is standard to have at least one of each "class", but it's not really uncommon for there to be more than one example of each, or even for a team to be composed strictly of one class. Number is also widely varied, but it's very rare for teams to be composed of less than nine members unless they are highly experienced. And Mann Co.'s mercenary corps are firm believers in ability over appearance, with the only standards actively wanted by the company being professionalism and loyalty--as a result, the "rag-tag bunch of misfits" is the rule.

*--THE CLASS ORGANIZATION OF A TEAM:*

-> The Mann Co. Mercenary crews still utilize the same designations: Scout, Pyro, Soldier, Medic, Sniper, Spy, Demoman, Heavy and Engineer. While current training styles mean that there is a large amount of people who could fit one or the other inside of a crew, what they reach towards the most is what they are classified as. Meaning that if they are better at long-distance marksmanship than lobbing grenades they are classified as "Snipers" and if they are better at hacking computers than the rest of the crew they are classified as "Engineers", while if they are better at sneaking around they are classified as "Spies", to provide examples.


----------



## kronos182

TIE Reaper
The TIE Reaper is troop transport based on the T.I.E./sk Striker. Instead of the standard ball cockpit, it mounts a larger cylinder one similar to the TIE Bomber only with a flat top, and has a dagger-like solar panel wing, similar to the TIE Interceptor, mounted on the top. This wing is normally completely flat in cruise mode, but can angle down for combat. Boasting better atmospheric speed and maneuverablity over other TIES at the time, it was used to transport ground troops, usually escorted by Strikers. The Reaper is only armed with two lasers mounted in the wings.
The extended body can carry 8 passengers sitting, or if the seats folded up, 14 troops standing can be carried. These troops are deployed via a belly ramp, allowing 2 troops to exit at a time. If not carrying troops, the Reaper can carry up to 1 ton of cargo.
In Coreline the T.I.E. Reaper is used mainly by anyone with the credits, but mainly sold to the Imperial groups, GFFA and other militaries that want easily replaceable craft for transporting ground troops.

T.I.E. Reaper (PL6)
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Fighter
Size: Huge (-2)
Tactical Speed: 4000 ft/ 2000 (200) atmosphere
Defense: 8 (10 base -2 size) +4 vs missiles
Flat-Footed Defense: 8 (10 base - 2 size)
Autopilot Defense: 
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 8d20 (160 hp)
Initiative Modifier: (+2 Init and +5 Maneuver in atmosphere)
Pilot's Class Bonus: 
Pilot's Dex Modifier: 
Gunner's Attack Bonus: 
Length: 38.1 ft
Weight: 18,900 lbs
Targeting System Bonus: +1
Crew: 1
Passenger Capacity: 8-14
Cargo Capacity: 100 -2000 lbs
Grapple Modifier: 
Base PDC: 38
Restriction: Res (+2)

Attack: 
2 fire-linked laser -1 ranged 9d8, 20, fire, 3000 ft, s/a

Attack of Opportunity: 

Bonuses:
Due to the small size and design, the TIE Reaper enjoys a +2 bonus to Pilot checks for stunt maneuvers. In an atmosphere, gains +4 to Pilot checks for stunt maneuvers.

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Twin Engine, Improved Thrust, Agile, Narrow Profile, Simple Controls, Ejector Seat
Engines: Ion engine
Armour: Polymeric
Defense Systems: 
Sensors: Class II, Targeting System, Missile Lock Alert
Communications: Radio Transceiver
Weapons: 2 Laser cannons
Grappling Systems: 

Agile
As long as the TIE/sk starfighter is moving (not stationary, so had moved the turn before and the current turn), the TIE gains a +2 Dodge bonus to defense, which stacks with any other Dodge bonuses the pilot has. This bonus applies to anyone targeting the TIE, and not just one specific target the pilot designates.

Narrow Profile
Due to the small cockpit of the TIE/sk, but the large wing area on the top, any attack that would normally strike the TIE/sk starfighter has a 50% chance of missing due to passing through the empty space around the ball body between the wing.

Simple Controls
The TIE/sk starfighter has extremely simple controls, allowing someone without Starship Operations feat to only suffer -2 to Pilot checks with the TIE starfighter, and only gain half the bonus from the TIE's Agile properties.

Ejector Seat
The cockpit is fitted with a seat that has rocket boasters, and designed to quickly blast away the canopy, or top hatch to eject the seat and pilot to safety in the event the craft is destroyed immediately. Upon the craft reaching 0 hit points, the ejection system will eject the pilot safely away. However if the craft would be destroyed (see table 7-5 for destruction threshold, d20 Future pg 113 for negative hit points for ship type) by the attack that bought the equipped craft to 0 and below, the ejection seat still ejects the pilot, but must make a Reflex save DC 18, failure the pilot suffers half damage from the ship's destruction (10d6), success means the pilot only suffers 1/4 the damage (5d6). The pilot must have a space suit or other means to survive the vacuum of space. If the ship is destroyed while in a planetary atmosphere, it is equipped with a parachute to safely land.
The ejector seat is also equipped with a distress beacon which can be programmed for either general distress on all frequencies, or set to only friendly forces.


----------



## kronos182

T.I.E./br Boarding Craft
The TIE/br Boarding Craft is a modified TIE Bomber used for boarding disabled ships when larger shuttles are not available or useable. The TIE/br has two cylinder shaped hulls between two vertical wings, similar to the TIE bomber, but the secondary pod is longer, has a boarding ramp and an airlock at the front with cutting lasers for breaching ship hulls. It carries basic sensors but also includes terrain following and collision alert system, and is one of the few TIEs to include landing gear and limited life support for the troops carried. The TIE/br is armed with two lasers, but instead of them on the ball cockpit, they are mounted in the wing struts, just inside of the solar collectors and used only for self defense.  The TIE/sa is equipped with a missile lock alert system as a means to help increase its survival chances, and ejector seat. The TIE/br is capable of entering and leaving a planet's atmosphere. The TIE/br is simple to operate, so even someone not trained as a pilot could pilot one, although not with great skill. The pilot enters through a hatch on the roof or through the boarding ramp. The roof also has connections on the roof to allow it to be carried on external racks of various Imperial ships.

In Coreline the T.I.E./br boarding craft is used mainly by anyone with the credits, but mainly sold to the Imperial groups, GFFA and other militaries that lack the credits for full assault shuttles.

T.I.E./br Boarding Craft (PL6)
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Transport
Size: Huge (-2)
Tactical Speed: 4000 ft
Defense: 8 (10 base -2 size) +4 vs missiles
Flat-Footed Defense: 8 (10 base - 2 size)
Autopilot Defense: 
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 8d20 (160 hp)
Initiative Modifier: 
Pilot's Class Bonus: 
Pilot's Dex Modifier: 
Gunner's Attack Bonus: 
Length: 30.2 ft
Weight: 15,700 lbs
Targeting System Bonus: +1
Crew: 1
Passenger Capacity: 12
Cargo Capacity: 120-2000 lbs
Grapple Modifier: +8
Base PDC: 37
Restriction: Mil (+3)

Attack: 
2 fire-linked laser -1 ranged 9d8, 20, fire, 3000 ft, s/a

Attack of Opportunity: 

Bonuses:
Due to the small size and design, the TIE/sa bomber enjoys a +2 bonus to Pilot checks for stunt maneuvers.

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Twin Engine, Simple Controls, Ejector Seat, Airlock, Landing Gear, Cutting Tool
Engines: Ion engine
Armour: Polymeric
Defense Systems: 
Sensors: Class II, Targeting System, Missile Lock Alert, Collision Alert
Communications: Radio Transceiver
Weapons: 2 Laser cannons, Cutting Tool
Grappling Systems: Grapplers

Simple Controls
The TIE/sa bomber has extremely simple controls, allowing someone without Starship Operations feat to only suffer -2 to Pilot checks.

Ejector Seat
The cockpit is fitted with a seat that has rocket boasters, and designed to quickly blast away the canopy, or top hatch to eject the seat and pilot to safety in the event the craft is destroyed immediately. Upon the craft reaching 0 hit points, the ejection system will eject the pilot safely away. However if the craft would be destroyed (see table 7-5 for destruction threshold, d20 Future pg 113 for negative hit points for ship type) by the attack that bought the equipped craft to 0 and below, the ejection seat still ejects the pilot, but must make a Reflex save DC 18, failure the pilot suffers half damage from the ship's destruction (10d6), success means the pilot only suffers 1/4 the damage (5d6). The pilot must have a space suit or other means to survive the vacuum of space. If the ship is destroyed while in a planetary atmosphere, it is equipped with a parachute to safely land.
The ejector seat is also equipped with a distress beacon which can be programmed for either general distress on all frequencies, or set to only friendly forces.

Airlock
The front of the secondary hull has an extending airlock that allows for safe passage between the TIE and the ship to be boarded. It is large enough to allow two troops to pass through each round.

Cutting Tool
The front of the secondary pod has a set of cutting tools around the extending airlock, able to cut through the hull of most ships. The cutting tools can only be used once the TIE is latched onto a ship with its grapplers. The cutting tools use a combination of saws, plasma and laser torches, dealing 10d8 points of damage, half fire half slashing and ignore 20 points of hardness each round, requiring only a touch attack against the grappled ship. To breach a hull, the cutters must do a total of damage equal to the number of hit dice the ship has. So if a ship has 200 hit dice, the cutter must deal 200 points of damage to breach the hull and allow troops through.



TIE/fc Starfighter
The TIE/fc is a variant TIE designed for fire control purposes. Mounting only a single laser canon, replacing the other with additional sensors and targeting systems. The TIE/fc would scan a target and relay that information back to allied fighters or the fleet it came from, allowing for greater accuracy and locations of defenses and vulnerabilities before a major attack. It can also relay live information if flying with allies, providing increased tactical awareness for allied fighters and starships. To help keep the TIE/fc from being a target of enemy fire, it has improved maneuverability over standard TIE fighters.

In Coreline the T.I.E./fc Fighter is rare although some groups that specialize in pin point accuracy bombings and strikes make use of them. A few pirate groups have been known to use them for better efficiency of their system disrupting weapons.

T.I.E./fc Starfighter (PL6)
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Fighter
Size: Huge (-2)
Tactical Speed: 4500 ft
Defense: 8 (10 base -2 size) +4 vs missiles
Flat-Footed Defense: 8 (10 base - 2 size)
Autopilot Defense: 
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 6d20 (120 hp)
Initiative Modifier: 
Pilot's Class Bonus: 
Pilot's Dex Modifier: 
Gunner's Attack Bonus: 
Length: 20.1 ft
Weight: 6,900 lbs
Targeting System Bonus: +1
Crew: 1
Passenger Capacity: 0
Cargo Capacity: 50 lbs
Grapple Modifier: 
Base PDC: 37
Restriction: Res (+2)

Attack: 
Laser -1 ranged 6d8, 20, fire, 3000 ft, s/a

Attack of Opportunity: 

Bonuses:
Due to the small size and design, the TIE/LN starfighter enjoys a +2 bonus to Pilot checks for stunt maneuvers, +2 Init.

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Twin Engine, Improved Thrust, Agile, Narrow Profile, Simple Controls, Ejector Seat, Fire Control System, Target Designator
Engines: Ion engine
Armour: Polymeric
Defense Systems: 
Sensors: Class III, Targeting System, Missile Lock Alert
Communications: Radio Transceiver
Weapons: 2 Laser cannons
Grappling Systems: 

Agile
As long as the TIE/LN starfighter is moving (not stationary, so had moved the turn before and the current turn), the TIE gains a +2 Dodge bonus to defense, which stacks with any other Dodge bonuses the pilot has. This bonus applies to anyone targeting the TIE, and not just one specific target the pilot designates.

Narrow Profile
Due to the small cockpit of the TIE, but the large wing area from the sides, any attack that would normally strike the TIE/LN starfighter has a 50% chance of missing due to passing through the empty space around the ball body between the wings.

Simple Controls
The TIE starfighter has extremely simple controls, allowing someone without Starship Operations feat to only suffer -2 to Pilot checks with the TIE starfighter, and only gain half the bonus from the TIE's Agile properties.

Ejector Seat
The cockpit is fitted with a seat that has rocket boasters, and designed to quickly blast away the canopy, or top hatch to eject the seat and pilot to safety in the event the craft is destroyed immediately. Upon the craft reaching 0 hit points, the ejection system will eject the pilot safely away. However if the craft would be destroyed (see table 7-5 for destruction threshold, d20 Future pg 113 for negative hit points for ship type) by the attack that bought the equipped craft to 0 and below, the ejection seat still ejects the pilot, but must make a Reflex save DC 18, failure the pilot suffers half damage from the ship's destruction (10d6), success means the pilot only suffers 1/4 the damage (5d6). The pilot must have a space suit or other means to survive the vacuum of space. If the ship is destroyed while in a planetary atmosphere, it is equipped with a parachute to safely land.
The ejector seat is also equipped with a distress beacon which can be programmed for either general distress on all frequencies, or set to only friendly forces.

Fire Control System
The fire control system is a combination of sensors, Achilles Targeting software and long range communications that relay targeting information from the TIE/fc to ally craft.
Allied craft within 5000 ft , up to 3 + Pilot's Int modifier, of the TIE/fc gain the benefits of the Achilles targeting software (improve critical range of a single energy weapon), and as long as the TIE/fc is aware of a target, selected allies are also aware, nor can selected allies be flanked or caught flat-footed if the TIE/fc isn't. Selected allies also gain the bonus to attack rolls from the TIE/fc's Target Designator.

Target Designator
A far more advanced version of a laser designator, the equipped ship makes an attack roll against a target and all attacks against that target from the equipped craft for the next 1+pilot's Int modifier rounds gain +2 to attack. Alternatively, the equipped ship can target a single system (a weapon, shields, sensors, engines, etc), gaining only a +1 to attack rolls, but dealing half damage to the ship and damages and disables the selected system, which is inoperative until repaired. A successful critical strike destroys the selected system.


TIE/rc Starfighter
This variant TIE fighter strips out one laser and replaces them with enhanced sensors and communications. It also has slightly improved engines to allow it to race through an area ahead of the fleet, communicate its findings or race to a pre-arranged meeting point within the system.


T.I.E./rc Starfighter (PL6)
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Fighter
Size: Huge (-2)
Tactical Speed: 5000 ft
Defense: 8 (10 base -2 size) +4 vs missiles
Flat-Footed Defense: 8 (10 base - 2 size)
Autopilot Defense: 
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 6d20 (120 hp)
Initiative Modifier: 
Pilot's Class Bonus: 
Pilot's Dex Modifier: 
Gunner's Attack Bonus: 
Length: 20.1 ft
Weight: 6,900 lbs
Targeting System Bonus: +1
Crew: 1
Passenger Capacity: 0
Cargo Capacity: 50 lbs
Grapple Modifier: 
Base PDC: 37
Restriction: Res (+2)

Attack: 
Laser -1 ranged 6d8, 20, fire, 3000 ft, s/a

Attack of Opportunity: 

Bonuses:
Due to the small size and design, the TIE/rc starfighter enjoys a +2 bonus to Pilot checks for stunt maneuvers.

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Twin Engine, Improved Thrustx2, Agile, Narrow Profile, Simple Controls, Ejector Seat.
Engines: Ion engine
Armour: Polymeric
Defense Systems: Shield Generator
Sensors: Class III, Targeting System, Missile Lock Alert
Communications: Radio Transceiver
Weapons: 1 Laser cannon
Grappling Systems: 

Agile
As long as the TIE starfighter is moving (not stationary, so had moved the turn before and the current turn), the TIE gains a +2 Dodge bonus to defense, which stacks with any other Dodge bonuses the pilot has. This bonus applies to anyone targeting the TIE, and not just one specific target the pilot designates.

Narrow Profile
Due to the small cockpit of the TIE/LN, but the large wing area from the sides, any attack that would normally strike the TIE/LN starfighter has a 50% chance of missing due to passing through the empty space around the ball body between the wings.

Simple Controls
The TIE/LN starfighter has extremely simple controls, allowing someone without Starship Operations feat to only suffer -2 to Pilot checks with the TIE starfighter, and only gain half the bonus from the TIE's Agile properties.

Ejector Seat
The cockpit is fitted with a seat that has rocket boasters, and designed to quickly blast away the canopy, or top hatch to eject the seat and pilot to safety in the event the craft is destroyed immediately. Upon the craft reaching 0 hit points, the ejection system will eject the pilot safely away. However if the craft would be destroyed (see table 7-5 for destruction threshold, d20 Future pg 113 for negative hit points for ship type) by the attack that bought the equipped craft to 0 and below, the ejection seat still ejects the pilot, but must make a Reflex save DC 18, failure the pilot suffers half damage from the ship's destruction (10d6), success means the pilot only suffers 1/4 the damage (5d6). The pilot must have a space suit or other means to survive the vacuum of space. If the ship is destroyed while in a planetary atmosphere, it is equipped with a parachute to safely land.
The ejector seat is also equipped with a distress beacon which can be programmed for either general distress on all frequencies, or set to only friendly forces.



TIE Vanguard
This variant TIE is an upgraded version of the TIE/rc, boasting improved sensors, communications and engines, as well as a low level shield generator. The upper half of the solar panel wings are bent outwards to give the sensors improved scanning field.

T.I.E. Vangard Starfighter (PL6)
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Fighter
Size: Huge (-2)
Tactical Speed: 5000 ft
Defense: 8 (10 base -2 size) +4 vs missiles
Flat-Footed Defense: 8 (10 base - 2 size)
Autopilot Defense: 
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 6d20 (120 hp) Shields 40 HP
Initiative Modifier: 
Pilot's Class Bonus: 
Pilot's Dex Modifier: 
Gunner's Attack Bonus: 
Length: 20.1 ft
Weight: 6,900 lbs
Targeting System Bonus: +1
Crew: 1
Passenger Capacity: 0
Cargo Capacity: 50 lbs
Grapple Modifier: 
Base PDC: 37
Restriction: Res (+2)

Attack: 
Laser -1 ranged 6d8, 20, fire, 3000 ft, s/a

Attack of Opportunity: 

Bonuses:
Due to the small size and design, the TIE/rc starfighter enjoys a +2 bonus to Pilot checks for stunt maneuvers.

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Twin Engine, Improved Thrustx2, Agile, Narrow Profile, Simple Controls, Ejector Seat
Engines: Ion engine
Armour: Polymeric
Defense Systems: 
Sensors: Class V, Targeting System, Missile Lock Alert
Communications: Radio Transceiver
Weapons: 1 Laser cannon
Grappling Systems: 

Agile
As long as the TIE starfighter is moving (not stationary, so had moved the turn before and the current turn), the TIE gains a +2 Dodge bonus to defense, which stacks with any other Dodge bonuses the pilot has. This bonus applies to anyone targeting the TIE, and not just one specific target the pilot designates.

Narrow Profile
Due to the small cockpit of the TIE, but the large wing area from the sides, any attack that would normally strike the TIE/LN starfighter has a 50% chance of missing due to passing through the empty space around the ball body between the wings.

Simple Controls
The TIE starfighter has extremely simple controls, allowing someone without Starship Operations feat to only suffer -2 to Pilot checks with the TIE starfighter, and only gain half the bonus from the TIE's Agile properties.

Ejector Seat
The cockpit is fitted with a seat that has rocket boasters, and designed to quickly blast away the canopy, or top hatch to eject the seat and pilot to safety in the event the craft is destroyed immediately. Upon the craft reaching 0 hit points, the ejection system will eject the pilot safely away. However if the craft would be destroyed (see table 7-5 for destruction threshold, d20 Future pg 113 for negative hit points for ship type) by the attack that bought the equipped craft to 0 and below, the ejection seat still ejects the pilot, but must make a Reflex save DC 18, failure the pilot suffers half damage from the ship's destruction (10d6), success means the pilot only suffers 1/4 the damage (5d6). The pilot must have a space suit or other means to survive the vacuum of space. If the ship is destroyed while in a planetary atmosphere, it is equipped with a parachute to safely land.
The ejector seat is also equipped with a distress beacon which can be programmed for either general distress on all frequencies, or set to only friendly forces.




TIE Heavy Bomber
An experimental variant of the TIE Bomber that mounts a second ordnance pod above the secondary hull. While this variant had an impressive amount of ammunition for heavy warheads, slightly more than double the TIE Bomber, the added ordnance pod caused some issues with flight performance, especially in atmospheric conditions, and prevented the Heavy Bomber from using standard TIE racks in hangers, although external racks could be used easily, thus only a few squadrons were deployed beyond the testing group.

T.I.E./sa2 Heavy Bomber (PL6)
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Fighter/Bomber
Size: Huge (-2)
Tactical Speed: 4000 ft
Defense: 8 (10 base -2 size) +4 vs missiles
Flat-Footed Defense: 8 (10 base - 2 size)
Autopilot Defense: 
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 9d20 (180 hp)
Initiative Modifier: 
Pilot's Class Bonus: 
Pilot's Dex Modifier: 
Gunner's Attack Bonus: 
Length: 30.2 ft
Weight: 21,500 lbs
Targeting System Bonus: +1
Crew: 1
Passenger Capacity: 0
Cargo Capacity: 120 lbs
Grapple Modifier: 
Base PDC: 38
Restriction: Mil (+3)

Attack: 
2 fire-linked laser -1 ranged 9d8, 20, fire, 3000 ft, s/a
Or Missile Launcher  -1 ranged, damage varies by warheads loaded* optional firelinked

Attack of Opportunity: 

Bonuses:
Due to the small size and design, the TIE/sa bomber enjoys a +2 bonus to Pilot checks for stunt maneuvers. -2 Pilot checks in atmospheres.

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Twin Engine, Simple Controls, Ejector Seat
Engines: Ion engine
Armour: Polymeric
Defense Systems: 
Sensors: Class II, Targeting System, Missile Lock Alert
Communications: Radio Transceiver
Weapons: 2 Laser cannons, Ordinance Pod
Grappling Systems: 

Simple Controls
The TIE/sa2 bomber has extremely simple controls, allowing someone without Starship Operations feat to only suffer -2 to Pilot checks.

Ejector Seat
The cockpit is fitted with a seat that has rocket boasters, and designed to quickly blast away the canopy, or top hatch to eject the seat and pilot to safety in the event the craft is destroyed immediately. Upon the craft reaching 0 hit points, the ejection system will eject the pilot safely away. However if the craft would be destroyed (see table 7-5 for destruction threshold, d20 Future pg 113 for negative hit points for ship type) by the attack that bought the equipped craft to 0 and below, the ejection seat still ejects the pilot, but must make a Reflex save DC 18, failure the pilot suffers half damage from the ship's destruction (10d6), success means the pilot only suffers 1/4 the damage (5d6). The pilot must have a space suit or other means to survive the vacuum of space. If the ship is destroyed while in a planetary atmosphere, it is equipped with a parachute to safely land.
The ejector seat is also equipped with a distress beacon which can be programmed for either general distress on all frequencies, or set to only friendly forces.

Bomber Targeting
When making bombing runs, the TIE/sa2 bomber gains a +1 to attack rolls to successfully drop its bomb payload on target due to the terrain following and targeting systems.

Ordnance Pod
The twin secondary hulls of the TIE/sa2 Heavy Bomber is modular and can be fitted with a large array of warheads or bombs, with a ventral bomb bay. It can hold up to 40 missiles that require a gargantuan sized craft as a minimum size, or 20 missiles that require colossal, or 20 torpedoes, or up to 50 bombs of similar size. The pod is designed that it can launch a single missile/torpedo or bomb at a time, or in pairs, or even four at once, treating a launched pair as fire-linked, however bombs can only be dropped in pairs at most. 
The top ordnance pod can be loaded with different warheads than the lower one, but can not carry bombs if the lower pod is not carrying bombs.




TIE/sh VIP Shuttle
A variant of the TIE/sa with a passenger pod that saw wider scale production. The TIE/sh only has one laser, but has a shield generator, the passenger pod has an airlock and well appointed seating for four, plus has room for 1 ton of cargo. Many command starships will carry at least one of these craft as a personal shuttle for the commander or VIPs when larger shuttles are not available or not necessary for short range transportation within a system.

T.I.E./sh VIP Shuttle (PL6)
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Transport
Size: Huge (-2)
Tactical Speed: 4000 ft
Defense: 8 (10 base -2 size) +4 vs missiles
Flat-Footed Defense: 8 (10 base - 2 size)
Autopilot Defense: 
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 8d20 (160 hp) Shield 40 hp
Initiative Modifier: 
Pilot's Class Bonus: 
Pilot's Dex Modifier: 
Gunner's Attack Bonus: 
Length: 30.2 ft
Weight: 15,700 lbs
Targeting System Bonus: +1
Crew: 1
Passenger Capacity: 12
Cargo Capacity: 120-2000 lbs
Grapple Modifier: +8
Base PDC: 37
Restriction: Mil (+3)

Attack: 
2 fire-linked laser -1 ranged 9d8, 20, fire, 3000 ft, s/a

Attack of Opportunity: 

Bonuses:
Due to the small size and design, the TIE/sh shuttle enjoys a +2 bonus to Pilot checks for stunt maneuvers.

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Twin Engine, Simple Controls, Ejector Seat, Airlock, Landing Gear
Engines: Ion engine
Armour: Polymeric
Defense Systems: Shield Generator
Sensors: Class II, Targeting System, Missile Lock Alert, Collision Alert
Communications: Radio Transceiver
Weapons: Laser cannon
Grappling Systems: 

Simple Controls
The TIE/sa bomber has extremely simple controls, allowing someone without Starship Operations feat to only suffer -2 to Pilot checks.

Ejector Seat
The cockpit is fitted with a seat that has rocket boasters, and designed to quickly blast away the canopy, or top hatch to eject the seat and pilot to safety in the event the craft is destroyed immediately. Upon the craft reaching 0 hit points, the ejection system will eject the pilot safely away. However if the craft would be destroyed (see table 7-5 for destruction threshold, d20 Future pg 113 for negative hit points for ship type) by the attack that bought the equipped craft to 0 and below, the ejection seat still ejects the pilot, but must make a Reflex save DC 18, failure the pilot suffers half damage from the ship's destruction (10d6), success means the pilot only suffers 1/4 the damage (5d6). The pilot must have a space suit or other means to survive the vacuum of space. If the ship is destroyed while in a planetary atmosphere, it is equipped with a parachute to safely land.
The ejector seat is also equipped with a distress beacon which can be programmed for either general distress on all frequencies, or set to only friendly forces.

Airlock
The front of the secondary hull has an extending airlock that allows for safe passage between the TIE and the ship to be boarded. It is large enough to allow two troops to pass through each round.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Dumb question: where do you guys think that Metropolis (as in the Fritz Lang/semi-remake by Osamu Tezuka) could be?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK... well... bumping...


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> OK... well... bumping...




I've got some stuff in the works. Just been busy with work, being a staff member at a convention just this past weekend, and family stuff. I almost have the gun cannon gundam and the ball i wasn't sure if I should do as a ship or as a mech.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Cool.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK, adding RWBY to this thing... need help with ideas.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> OK, adding RWBY to this thing... need help with ideas.




I've never actually watched RWBY myself yet..

Also.. I can't remember if this has been asked.. but how is the Force treated in Coreline? we using spells that are close to force powers? Like.. call lightning for force lightning? Are they handled like psionics with a point system? Or spells, with so many powers usable per day of different levels?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Dunno. There is this D20M SW file on my MediaFire account that could work but havent checked it un so long.

Maybe the D20 SW Official rules could work.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Dunno. There is this D20M SW file on my MediaFire account that could work but havent checked it un so long.
> 
> Maybe the D20 SW Official rules could work.




i have the revised SW d20 RPG rule book, I'll give it a look and how about you send me the one you have and we can compare and see which works best for coreline?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Using my cell phone right now. Computer is screwed. Anybody can tell me how to copy+paste a MeduaFire link with a touch screen?


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Using my cell phone right now. Computer is screwed. Anybody can tell me how to copy+paste a MeduaFire link with a touch screen?





Usually just holding your finger on the text will highlight and should give you option to copy. To paste,  hold finger on text field til paste option pops up and selet from clip board.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

https://www.mediafire.com/file/622cfuv7acvkxso/d20_Future_Star_Wars.pdf


----------



## kronos182

Ok.. well looking over that pdf of yours and official Star Wars d20 Revised.. have two choices.. as the one you have uses feats more, while Star Wars d20 uses skills with feats to enhance the force powers, and technically costs vitality (hit points are split between wounds and vitality, but that can be ignored). So those are the two options we have, or we can make another version?


----------



## kronos182

A few War Hammer 40k items.

Arc Weapons

Arc Weapons are a type of weapon used by Adeptus Mechanicus Skitarii. Powered by permacapacitors shipped from Mars, these ancient weapons store energy from the days when the Imperium was young. They discharge with a loud crack, firing a bolt of blue-white electricty that can fry a man's brain or overload a warmachine's circuits in seconds. Most of these weapons are ranged weapons, like pistols and rifles, but some melee weapons using arc technology exist.
These weapons usually have a large tube that looks like a glowing coil, mounted on top, with a barrel mounted below that with the trigger, handle and other parts connected to the rear of the barrel.

Arc Pistol
The smallest example of Arc weapons is the arc pistol, used as a side arm or primary weapon for officers.

Arc Pistol (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 3d6
Critical: 18-20x2
Damage Type: Electrical
Range Increment: 30 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Size: Small
Weight: 5 lbs
Ammo: 30 box
Purchase DC: 24
Notes: Stun, EMP, Fry Brains
Stun - Any living target struck by an Arc weapon must make a Fort save DC 15 or be stunned for 1 round, a successful save by less than 5 points (save rolled 16 to 20) means the target is dazed for 1 round.
EMP - Any vehicle, robot, mech, ship or other device struck by an Arc weapon must make a Fort save DC 13 or be Stunned for 1 round. A successful save means the device has one attribute reduced by 25% (determined randomly if the device does more than one thing, such as a robot or other vehicle).
Fry Brains - On a critical roll of a natural 20, any target with an Intelligence score, including robots, suffers 1 point of Intelligence damage. This damage heals at a rate of 1 per day of rest.


Arc Rifle
A rifle sized Arc weapon used by the Adeptus Mechanicus soldiers.

Arc Rifle (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 4d6
Critical: 18-20x2
Damage Type: Electrical
Range Increment: 60 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Size: Small
Weight: 8.5 lbs
Ammo: 30 box
Purchase DC: 25
Notes: Stun, EMP, Fry Brains
Stun - Any living target struck by an Arc weapon must make a Fort save DC 15 or be stunned for 1 round, a successful save by less than 5 points (save rolled 16 to 20) means the target is dazed for 1 round.
EMP - Any vehicle, robot, mech, ship or other device struck by an Arc weapon must make a Fort save DC 13 or be Stunned for 1 round. A successful save means the device has one attribute reduced by 25% (determined randomly if the device does more than one thing, such as a robot or other vehicle).
Fry Brains - On a critical roll of a natural 20, any target with an Intelligence score, including robots, suffers 1 point of Intelligence damage. This damage heals at a rate of 1 per day of rest.


Arc Scourge
The Arc Scourge was a type of Arc Weapon used by the Adeptus Mechanicus during the Great Crusade and Horus Heresy. This powerful lash-like weapon was equipped with multiple Disruption Fields and could be used to strike multiple foes at once. It could deliver a pulse that would incinerate and overload systems on enemy vehicles.

Arc Scourge (PL6 Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Arc Scourge)
Damage: 1d6 + 2d6*
Critical: 18-20/x2
Damage Type: Slashing / Electrical
Size: Medium
Weight: 5 lbs
Purchase DC: 25
Notes: 15 foot reach, Multi Heads, Multi Strike, Stun, EMP, Fry Brains
Multi Heads - The Arc Scourge has multiple striking ends, with a successful strike 1d6 heads strike the target, each dealing 1d6 slashing + 1d6 electrical, plus all other effects.
Multi Strike - As a full round action, the wielder can swing the Arc Scourge around them, dealing damage to all within 15 feet of 2d6 slashing + 2d6 electrical and all other effects of an Arc weapon. Targets get a Reflex save DC 15 + wielder's Dex modifier for half damage.
Stun - Any living target struck by an Arc weapon must make a Fort save DC 15 or be stunned for 1 round, a successful save by less than 5 points (save rolled 16 to 20) means the target is dazed for 1 round.
EMP - Any vehicle, robot, mech, ship or other device struck by an Arc weapon must make a Fort save DC 13 or be Stunned for 1 round. A successful save means the device has one attribute reduced by 25% (determined randomly if the device does more than one thing, such as a robot or other vehicle).
Fry Brains - On a critical roll of a natural 20, any target with an Intelligence score, including robots, suffers 1 point of Intelligence damage. This damage heals at a rate of 1 per day of rest.



Conversion Field
The field's effect is to convert the energy of an impact into light. When the field stops a shot, a blinding flash of light is produced. The field is capable of rendering even plasma gun shots harmless. These devices are usually small and fitted into ornate jewellery, or iconic items such as the symbol of the Imperium.
The Conversion field provides the wearer with Energy Resistance 30 against energy based weapons, not including sonic or acid energy types. When the wearer is struck by an energy attack, there is a bright flash of energy as the field resists and converts the weapon's energy into light. Those within 10 feet of the wear must make a Fort save DC 15 or be blinded for 1d6-1 rounds for a minimum of 1 round.
Weight: 1-3 lbs.
PDC: 26

Refractor Field
A refractor field generator is a small device which projects a protective energy field around the user. Its effect is to disperse the energy of an incoming shot or blow over the total area of the field. The field, although less reliable than that of a rosarius, can stop even the powerful projectiles such as lascannon and plasma hits.
The refractor field gives the wearer a +4 Deflection bonus to Defense, and if the wearer is still hit, gains DR 10 against energy and physical strikes.
Weight: 2-5 lbs
PDC 24


----------



## marcoasalazarm

kronos182 said:


> Ok.. well looking over that pdf of yours and official Star Wars d20 Revised.. have two choices.. as the one you have uses feats more, while Star Wars d20 uses skills with feats to enhance the force powers, and technically costs vitality (hit points are split between wounds and vitality, but that can be ignored). So those are the two options we have, or we can make another version?




Guess we could devise something.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

And SAGA Edición makes it "Use The Forcé" Skill and Feats for various stunts.


----------



## kronos182

Star Wars Weapons

Concussion Missiles
Concussion missiles are a type of short range anti-vehicle missile generally deployed by a starship, vehicle mounted or even shoulder launchers. Their small size and maneuverability make them excellent anti-fighter weapons and giving fighters a heavy, if limited payload, punch besides their energy weapons. 

Concussion Missile (PL6)
Damage: 10d10 
Critical: 19-20x2
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: 4000 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Large
Purchase DC: 23
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Notes: +2 to target ships of shuttle types or smaller.


Homing Concussion Missiles
These concussion missiles have advanced tracking systems, making them particular deadly against fighters as they will keep tracking a target until it strikes or runs out of fuel. 

Homing Concussion Missile (Pl6)
Damage: 9d10 
Critical: 19-20x2
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: 4000 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Large
Purchase DC: 25
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Notes: +5 to target ships of shuttle types or smaller. If the homing concussion missile misses its target, it can make another attack roll at +4 each round until it strikes or run out of fuel, after 5 rounds.

Advanced Concussion Missile
Advanced Concussion Missiles are more powerful versions of concussion missiles with improved targeting systems. While not as capable of tracking a target for as long as a homing concussion missile, it has a higher chance of striking, and has a single chance to turn around and strike the missed target.

Advanced Concussion Missile
Damage: 12d10 
Critical: 19-20x2
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: 5000
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Large
Purchase DC: 24
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Notes: +3 to target ships of shuttle types or smaller. On a miss, the following round, the advanced concussion missile can make an attack roll in an attempt to strike the target again. However if it misses this time, it misses.



Assault Concussion Missile
These missiles are capital ship grade concussion missiles, being much larger than those used by starfighters, used against capital ships and for planetary bombardment.

Assault Concussion Missile
Damage: 20d10 
Critical: 19-20x3
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: -
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Colossal
Purchase DC: 25
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Notes: +2 to target ships of corvette types or larger. Can be launched from orbit to strike a target on the ground.



Proton Torpedo
Proton torpedoes are generally fighter carried missiles, that deal slightly higher damage than concussion missiles, but particle shields could resist these weapons, while they can pass through ray shielding with ease. Generally cheaper than concussion missiles, and with their higher damage potential, many bombers are lowed with proton torpedoes for anti-capital ship use.

Proton Torpedo (PL6)
Damage: 10d12 
Critical: 20x3
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: 5000 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Large
Purchase DC: 22
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Notes: +1 to target ships of Corvette types or larger.


Advanced Proton Torpedoes
Advanced proton torpedoes are more powerful versions of proton torpedoes with improved targeting systems. While not as capable of tracking a target for as long as a homing proton torpedo, it has a higher chance of striking, and has a single chance to turn around and strike the missed target. These torpedoes also deal damage over a larger area.


Advanced Proton Torpedo (PL6)
Damage: 12d12
Critical: 20x3
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: 6000 ft
Blast Radius: 200 ft, Reflex DC 16 for targets in blast radius, no save for target struck
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Large
Purchase DC: 23
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Notes: +2 to target ships of Corvette types or larger. On a miss, the following round, the advanced proton torpedo can make an attack roll in an attempt to strike the target again. However if it misses this time, it misses.


Homing Proton Torpedo
These concussion missiles have advanced tracking systems, making them particular deadly against fighters as they will keep tracking a target until it strikes or runs out of fuel. 

Homing Proton Torpedo (Pl6)
Damage: 9d12 
Critical: 20x3
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: 5000 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Large
Purchase DC: 24
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Notes: +3 to target ships of corvette types or larger. If the homing proton torpedo misses its target, it can make another attack roll at +4 each round until it strikes or run out of fuel, after 5 rounds.

Plasma Torpedo
These torpedoes are used to overwhelm a ship's shields. They are plasma-based and upon impact released a burst of radiation that was designed to interfere with shields, but not very effective against armour or other forms of protection. These weapons are damaging to all types of energy shields, including particle, ray, deflector and others. However plasma based shields reduce their damage by half.

Plasma Torpedo (PL6-7)
Damage: 10d20 
Critical: 20x4
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: 5000 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Large
Purchase DC: 25
Restriction: Mil (+3), available to New Republic
Notes: On a critical hit, deals 4 times damage to the shields instead of dealing damage to a target's hull hit points. The ship must also make a Fort save DC 15 or the shields shut down until repaired. If the plasma torpedo strikes a target's hull, deals only 3d20 x2 damage.


Plasma Missile (PL6-7)
These are man portable or vehicle launched, smaller versions of the plasma torpedoes used against ground vehicles or aircraft.

Damage: 5d20 
Critical: 20x4
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: 2000 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Large
Purchase DC: 23
Restriction: Mil (+3), available to New Republic
Notes: On a critical hit, deals 4 times damage to the shields instead of dealing damage to a target's hull hit points. The ship must also make a Fort save DC 15 or the shields shut down until repaired. If the plasma torpedo strikes a target's hull, deals only 3d20 x2 damage.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Lots of boom-boom. Love it.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Lots of boom-boom. Love it.




Yup, need something to load on those TIE bombers.. I still have to finish a couple gundams asked for earlier.. then the Z-95 I have started and variants.. THEN I'll get the U-wing and y-wings and x-wings..


----------



## kronos182

I thought Stingray Industries could use some more products.. These might be used for their own security/allies and not for sale, or for sale.

S.I. Ambush

A Stingray Industries entry into the personal defense weapon category to compete with such weapons as the P90.
This bullpup designed machine pistol has the magazine feed behind the handle that curves down to connect to the back of the handle, with a small hand grip forward of the trigger guard, similar to the P90. Although it doesn't have as large of a magazine as the P90, its closest contender in the Personal Defense Weapon category, the Ambush does have slightly better accuracy for scoring critical strikes. The magazine has a quick release that drops it from the weapon nearly instantly, allowing for quicker reloads.

Ambush (PL5 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 2d6
Critical: 19-20x2
Damage Type: ballistic
Range Increment: 50 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Med
Weight: 6 lbs
Ammo: 30 box
Purchase DC: 
Notes: Uses 9mm ammunition. Reloading a magazine is a swift action.


S.I. Siege

The latest entry by Stingray Industries is the Siege. This weapon crosses the line between submachine gun and assault rifle, with a layout similar to a submachine gun, with a compact frame, no butt stock aft of the trigger/handle assembly, proceeded by the ammunition magazine feed which takes 5.56mm rifle rounds. A padded grip under the stubby barrel rounds out the design, and eliminates any ability to mount under barrel accessories. A top mounted carry handle with iron sight grove running through it, runs the length of the short weapon. The action is quick and reliable, although has a tendency to cycle through an extra round or two after controlled bursts or double tapping.

S.A. Siege (PL5 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 2d8
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: ballistic
Range Increment: 60 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Medium
Weight: 7 lbs
Ammo: 30 box
Purchase DC: 22 Res (+2)
Notes: Follow-up Attack, has optional standard 30 round magazine box, 45 round banana clip, or 75 round drum.

Follow-up Attack - After the wielder makes use of Double Tap or Burst Fire feats or makes an automatic attack, roll 1d6, on a 5, the Siege fires another round, if one is available in the magazine, at the same target at the same attack roll but at -5 (if full automatic fire was used, pick one target hit at random) dealing damage of a single round, 2d8. On a roll of 6, two rounds are fired dealing damage of a double tap attack, 3d8. These follow up attacks do not deal critical damage if the original attack was a critical strike.


S.I. PDW11

Another entry by Stingray Industries in the Personal Defense Weapon/submachine gun category, the PDW11. This weapon is very similar to the P90 in design, only the bottom of the handle isn't connected to the rear body of the weapon, allowing for faster grabbing of the handle, and use by those of larger than normal hands. The barrel is a little longer with a larger cooling shroud. Because of the open grip handle design, the PDW11 is easier to draw and aim. Comes with sling to carry over the shoulder and quick drawing.

PDW11 (PL5 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 2d8
Critical: 20
Damage Type: ballistic
Range Increment: 70 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Large
Weight: 7.5 lbs
Ammo: 45 box
Purchase DC: 21 Res +2
Notes: Uses 5.56mm ammunition. Counter, Quick Counter
Counter - Actions that normally don't trigger attacks of opportunity are performed within 30 feet of the wielder of the PDW11, trigger an attack of opportunity from the wielder of the PDW11 as long as the wielder is holding the PDW11 in hand.
Quick Counter - As long as the wielder has the PDW11 slung and a free hand, the wielder can use the PDW11 to make an attack of opportunity when one is triggered by an opponent normally. The Counter ability is not activated until the PDW11 is drawn.


S.I. Spectre

Stingray Industries' latest entry in the assault rifle range is the Spectre. With a frame based loosely on the H&K G36, only with more curved edges to prevent snagging and improved barrel shroud and a flat mate coating to prevent light from reflecting off the weapon. An electro-optical scope is mounted on the top at the rear of the carry handle.

S.I. Spectre (PL5 Personal Firearms Proficiency) 
Damage: 2d8
Critical: 20
Damage Type: ballistic
Range Increment: 80ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Large
Weight: 8 lbs
Ammo: 30 box
Purchase DC: 20 Res (+2)
Notes: Compatible with 50 round drum, 5.56mm ammunition, targets struck must make Fort save DC 14 or Slowed for 1d4 rounds. Multiple strikes and failing saves increases duration by 1 round.


----------



## kronos182

RX-75 Guntank
Part of the Project V, and early mobile suit design, the RX-75 is a hybrid design, with a mech torso attached to a tank like chassis instead of legs. While this makes it slower and less mobile than later Gundams, it does give it a lower profile, able to carry heavy weapons and hard to knock over. As part of the Project V program that developed the RX-78, which RGM-79s and other massed produced mobile suits are based on, it paved the way for a number of the systems used on the RX-78, such as the Luna Titanium alloy armour and the Core fighter system.
The RX-75-4 mounts two 180mm cannons, one on each shoulder. The arms end in four launch tubes for missiles, which look like stubby fingers, allowing for better accuracy. The back mounts jump rockets, allowing for short bursts of speed or to let the RX-75 to jump over obstacles, or be air dropped. The rockets also allow it to maneuver in space.

RX-75 Guntank
Size: Gargantuan (-4) 49.2 ft 56 tons
Bonus Hit Points: 400
Superstructure: Lunar Titanium Alloy
Hardness: 20, 40 vs kinetic attacks
Armour: Luna Titanium Alloy
Bonus to Defense: +8
Armour Penalty: -5
Reach: 15 ft
Strength Bonus: +24
Dexterity Penalty: -2
Speed: 60 ft, 3000 ft space
Purchase DC: 48

Helmet Oracle Targeting System (+3)
Visor Class IV Sensors
Cranium 1
Left Arm M-87 Talon reload (4 missiles)
Left Hand M-87 Talon Missile Launcher
Right Arm M-87 Talon reload (4 missiles)
Right Hand M-87 Talon Missile Launcher
Shoulders Twin 180mm Cannons
Back 180mm cannons and ammunition (30 rounds / cannon)
Torso and Belt Core Block System
Tread Section Zero-G Stabilizer, Space Skin, Improved Deep Space Thrusters
Comm System

Standard Package Features: Core Block System, Weapon Pack, Improved Deep Space Thrusters
Bonuses: -1 attack, darkvision 120 ft, +4 Navigate & Spot, +4 stabilization bonus
Weapons: 2x 180mm cannons 12d12, ball, 20x2, 200 ft, 30 rds ea
2x M-87 Talon Missile launchers 15d6, ball/fire, 20x2, -, 8 rds ea
Slam +8 melee 2d8+12 blud, 20, 15 ft reach 

180mm Cannons
The Guntank mounts two 180mm cannons, based on heavy tank cannons, that feed from a large magazine mounted on the back. These weapons can be fired in artillery mode for even greater range (out to 20 range increments) using normal artillery rules. Each magazine is capable of being split in two halves to carry two different types of ammunition. Normal rounds deal 12d12 points of ballistic damage.
Equipment Slots: 3
Activation: Attack
Range Increment: 200 ft
Target: Single target within 2000 ft, or 20,000 ft in artillery mode
Duration: Instant
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 24 
Restriction: Mil (+3)

Core Block System
The Core Block System is part of the V Project design, using a fighter jet as a modular cockpit and control system for a number of mechs in the RX-78 series. It also acts as an escape vehicle with its own weapons and propulsion system for the pilot. The fighter folds up into a compact form while docked in the torso of the RX-78-2 and shares power with the mech. In the event the mech would be destroyed, the pilot can make a Reflex save DC 20 to eject safely. However if the mech would have suffered enough damage to bring it past -50 hit points from the attack that destroyed it, the pilot must make a second Reflex save DC 20 or suffer half the damage the mech would have suffered past 0 to the escape fighter. The fighter carries 4 fire-linked Vulcan weapons, the same as those mounted in the mech's head, plus two missiles in internal launchers. These weapons can only be used when the fighter is not docked with the mech.

Core Block Figther
Crew: 1
Passengers: 0
Cargo: 50 lbs
Init: -1
Maneuver: +2
Top Speed: 1500 (150), 3000 ft space
Defense: 8
Hardness: 9
Hit Points: 35
Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 50
Restriction: Mil +3

 Weapon Damage Crit Damage Type Range Incr Rate of Fire Magazine 4 Vulcan Weapons 5d8 20 Ballistic 100 ft S, A 200 rds link 2 Missiles  - - - - S 2


Improved Deep Space Thrusters (PL7)
These are improved versions of the deep space thrusters for mechs over the previous age, granting greater speed and endurance allowing a mech to keep pace with ships better than previous models. These thrusters give a mech a space tactical speed of 2500  ft (5 squares) and can travel the length of a solar system twice before needing refueling. They are not designed for atmospheric flight.
Equipment Slots: 2, must be torso, back or legs.
Activation: Free action
Range Increment: Personal
Target: You.
Duration: Persistent
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 14 + one-quarter PDC of the mech.
Restriction: None


----------



## kronos182

RB-79 Ball

The mobile pod introduced in the One Year War continued to serve thereafter, albeit in a reduced capacity. The RB-79 is primarily used as long-range fire support and as a glorified worker pod. However, the Ball should not be under-rated since it does have it's advantages, particularly cost-effectiveness and high acceleration. Some have recognized the potential of the mobile pod concept and are considering ways to improve the RB-79 or to create a new, superior successor. Most Balls in the UEFA are of the C Type. 
The RB-79 is based on a civilian space construction mobile pods, with the first military models being little more than civilian versions with added armour plating and a 180mm recoilless cannon mounted on top. The pod is spherical with the weapon mounted on the top, two simple arms with grasping claws mounted to the lower front, and engine pod in the back. The arms will still mount tools as many of these pods are used not only for fleet or station defense, but also maintenance and aiding in boarding actions as they have cutting tools, and emergency repairs during or after a battle. These pods can only be used in space, although a few models are designed for aquatic work, as they do not have powerful enough engines to allow them to fly in an atmosphere.

RB-79
Size: Gargantuan (-4, 42 ft, -4, 17.2 tons)
Bonus Hit Points: 400
Superstructure: Titanium Alloy
Hardness: 12
Armour: Titanium Alloy
Bonus to Defense: +5
Armour Penalty: -4
Reach: 15 ft
Strength Bonus: +24
Dexterity Penalty: -2
Speed: 2000 ft space only
Purchase DC: 36

Slots
Helmet 180mm Cannon
Visor Class II Sensors
Cranium Oracle Targeting System (+1)
Left Arm Tools
Left Hand 
Right Arm 
Right Hand tools
Shoulders 180mm cannon
Back 180mm cannon and ammunition (30 rounds)
Torso Cockpit, Deep Space Thrusters
Belt Zero-G Stabilizer, Space Skin
Comm System
Standard Package Features: Deep space thrusters, Arm Tools, Tug
Bonuses: +2 Navigation, Spot
Weapons: 180mm recoilless cannon -3 ranged 12d12, ball, 20x2, 200 ft, 30 rds

Arm Tools
The arms mount numerous tools that are retractable, allowing the RG-79 to also aid in repairs or boarding actions. Contains saw, welding and cutting torch, variable size screw drivers and wrenches, and prying tools.

Tug
Not a set of equipment, but the engines of the RB-79 are the same as those mounted in civilian models, which have a lot of power for moving equipment and cargo around, allowing one to move 50 tons once the arms have a hold on an object at full speed, or 75 tons at half speed. If the RB-79 attempts to push an enemy ship or mech, must initiate either a grapple or bull rush/overrun, with a +10 bonus. If the RB-79 has help from other pods, can push an additional 50 tons per pod helping.

180mm Cannon
The RB-79 mounts 1 180mm cannon, based on heavy tank cannons, that feed from a large magazine mounted on the back. These weapons can be fired in artillery mode for even greater range (out to 20 range increments) using normal artillery rules. Each magazine is capable of being split in two halves to carry two different types of ammunition. Normal rounds deal 12d12 points of ballistic damage.
Equipment Slots: 3
Activation: Attack
Range Increment: 200 ft
Target: Single target within 2000 ft, or 20,000 ft in artillery mode
Duration: Instant
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 24 
Restriction: Mil (+3)


RB-79C
The 79C variant of the Ball is similar to the original RB-79, only built as a military model, using a 120mm recoilless cannon, similar to those found on land based tanks, only designed for space use. The arms have an extra part that extends to allow it to handle larger items, and more weight, able to push 100 ton objects. This variant becomes the standard Ball and most numerous of all the Ball types.
Replace Titanium Alloy Armour with Duralloy Armour increasing Defense to +8;
Replace 180mm cannon with 120mm cannon (10d12, ballistic, 150 ft, 50 rounds).


RB-79F
The F variant is an improved version of the RB-79 or RB-79C, boasting a reinforced structure, better thrusters for better speed and range.
Change superstructure to Duralloy, increasing Hardness to 15;
Increase Speed to 2500 ft.

RB-79K
The 79K variant is similar to the C, with the extra part on the arm for handling larger loads, but also mounts a rocket-guided cable wench for latching onto objects farther out, and mounts two 180mm recoilless cannons instead of one like the standard model.
Double number of 180mm cannons to 2;
Add 500 ft cable and wench with grapple.


----------



## kronos182

RTX-65 Guntank Early Type

Very early work by the Earth Federation forces into mobile suits, mating the chassis of a tank with a humanoid torso structure. It was used as a main battle tank, mainly deployed to colonies for peacekeeping operations. It mounts two 120mm cannons on the shoulders, which are based on tank cannons, to streamline development and make use of existing stockpiles of ammunition and cannon parts. The arms end in quad mounts of 25mm cannons, and a machine gun mounted on the tank chassis for anti personnel work. Also mounted on the tank chassis are smoke grenade dischargers. The RTX-65 is crewed by two, one in the tank chassis to move it about and operate the chassis mounted machine gun, while a second crew member sits in the head, operating the main guns and arm weapons.
While considered quite inferior to mobile suits, it is cheap and easier to produce for smaller militaries or mercenaries.

RTX-55 Guntank
Size: Gargantuan (-4) 43 ft 56 tons
Bonus Hit Points: 400
Superstructure: High Grade Steel
Hardness: 8, 15 vs ballistic/missiles
Armour: Dorchester
Bonus to Defense: +8
Armour Penalty: -6
Reach: 15 ft
Strength Bonus: +24
Dexterity Penalty: -2
Speed: 50 ft, 70 (7) vehicle scale
Purchase DC: 46

Helmet Oracle Targeting System (+1)
Visor Cockpit
Cranium Cockpit
Left Arm 25mm reload
Left Hand Quad 25mm Cannons
Right Arm 25mm reload
Right Hand Quad 25mm Cannons
Shoulders Twin 120mm Cannons
Back 120mm cannons and ammunition (50 rounds / cannon)
Torso Class II Sensor
Tread Section .50 Cal machine gun, smoke dischargers, cockpit
Comm System

Standard Package Features: Bonuses: -3 attack, darkvision 120 ft, +2 Navigate & Spot, +4 stabilization bonus
Weapons: 2x 120mm cannons -3 ranged 10d12, ball, 20x2, 150 ft, 50 rds ea; or
2x quad 25mm cannons -3 ranged 8d12, ball, 20x2, 110 ft, 400 rds ea; or
.50 cal machine gun -3 ranged, 2d12, ball, 20x2, 100 ft, 1000 rds
Slam +8 melee 2d8+12 blud, 20, 15 ft reach 
*Due to two crew members, the driver in the tank chassis can only fire the .50 cal machine gun. The gunner controls the main guns, quad 25mm cannons and make slam attacks with the arms, and can make multiple attacks as part of a full attack if the gunner has multiple attacks.

120mm Cannons
The Guntank mounts two 120mm cannons, based on heavy tank cannons, that feed from a large magazine mounted on the back. These weapons can be fired in artillery mode for even greater range (out to 20 range increments) using normal artillery rules. Each magazine is capable of being split in two halves to carry two different types of ammunition. Normal rounds deal 10d12 points of ballistic damage.
Equipment Slots: 3
Activation: Attack
Range Increment: 150 ft
Target: Single target within 1500 ft, or 15,000 ft in artillery mode
Duration: Instant
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 23 
Restriction: Mil (+3)

Smoke Dischargers 
The tank chassis has 6 smoke dischargers that can fill a 50 ft area with dense smoke that lasts for 1d6+3 rounds, depending on wind conditions. These can be released centered on the RTX-65 or launched up to 100 ft away. Has 6 dischargers, each with 3 uses.


----------



## kronos182

2-1B Series Medical Droids

These droids are programmed by some of the finest medical minds in the galaxy, and is Industrial Automaton's most commercially successful surgical droids. First introduced before the end of the Old Republic, and continued to serve for decades later. These droids have extensive medical knowledge, and if they encounter a species or condition they are not programmed with, they can download via interface socket and complink. They are intelligent enough to learn new surgical techniques and methods of medicine when traditional ones are not working or inadvisable. These droids are also programmed with the Doctor's Code, and thus can not do harm, must render medical aid to all who require it. This means that these droids will not engage in combat, instead moving to safety, and providing aid to any they can.
2-1Bs are fitted with stabilizing feet and systems to allow them to remain steady, particularly useful on starships in battles. The legs have hydraulics to allow it to raise and lower itself to adjust its height to work better at different heights of operating tables, or surfaces. Typically one arm is fitted with an array of hypodermic injectors for administrating different drugs, while both arms are equipped with surgical tools.

2-1B Medical Droid
CR: 1
Size: Medium (5 ft)
Hit Points: 1d10+10 (20)
Init: +1
Speed: 20 ft
Defense: 11 (+1 Dex)
Hardness: 
BAB/Grp: +0
Attack: unarmed +1 melee 1d3+1
FS/Reach: 5/5  ft
Special Attacks: 
Special Qualities: 
Saves: Fort +0 , Reflex +1 , Will +0
Abilities: Str 12, Dex 13, Con -, Int 15, Wis 10, Cha 5
Skills: Balance +5, Computer Use +4, Craft Pharmaceutical +8, Knowledge Behavioral Science +6, Knowledge Earth and Life Sciences +6, Listen +2, Search +4, Spot +2, Treat Injury +10
Feats: Surgery, Cybersurgery, Xenomedic

Frame: biodroid
Locomotion: Legs (pair)
Manipulators: Task Hands (2)
Armour: None
Superstructure: 
Sensors: Class VI
Skill Software: Skill Net (+4): Craft Pharmaceutical, Knowledge Behavioural Science, Knowledge Earth and Life Sciences, Treat Injury, Skill Net (+2) Computer Use, Research, Search, Treat Injury
Feat Software: Surgery, Cybernetic Surgery, Xenomedic
Accessories: Int upgrade x2, Dex upgrade, internal storage (20 lbs, usually medical supplies or tools), complink, tool mount x2 (on arms of medical tools), vocalizer, polyvox, medicomp sensor, pharmacist kit, medical kit, surgery kit, first aid kit, hypodermic injectors, hold 10 different chemicals with 10 doses each, heuristic processors, stabilizer system, hydraulic legs
PDC: 25

Heuristic Processor
The 2-1B series droids are able to learn new skills and feats, and take on ordinary classes (see d20 modern pg 270 Support Characters), but must relate to the medical field in some way.

Stabilizer System
This system allows the 2-1B to perform delicate surgery even with explosions all around it, or a starship pulling wild maneuvers. Includes magnetic feet, +4 stabilize checks (against overruns/bull rushes, being knocked prone), and Balance checks.

Hydraulic Legs
The legs are designed to raise or lower the droid so that it can work at different levels for increased efficiency. The droid can adjust its height by 12 inches up or down.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Always awesome.


----------



## kronos182

RX-77 Guncannon

A step up from the RX-75 Guntank, the RX-77 is a full mobile suit, allowing for greater mobility. Armed with heavier 240mm cannons, although with smaller ammunition capacity, and instead of missile launchers in the arms, the arms end in full hands that allow it to use hand held weapons, such as beam rifles.  The head mounts vulcan guns which are become standard equipment in most mobile suits used by the Earth Federation. The 240mm cannons can be switched out for spray missile launchers.

RX-77-2 Gundam
Size: Gargantuan (Gargantuan 57.4 ft, 51 tons (-4))
Bonus Hit Points: 400
Superstructure: Luna Titanium Alloy
Hardness: 20, 40 vs kinetic attacks
Armour: Luna Titanium Alloy
Bonus to Defense: +8, 
Armour Penalty: -5
Reach: 15 ft
Strength Bonus: +24
Dexterity Penalty: 2
Speed: 55 ft, 3000 ft space
Purchase DC: 50

Slots
Helmet Oracle Targeting System (+3)
Visor Class IV Sensors
Cranium Vulcan Weapon
Back Improved Deep Space Thrusters
Left Arm 240mm ammunition
Left Hand 1
Right Arm 1
Right Hand 1
Shoulders Twin 240mm Cannons
Torso and Belt Core Block System
Left Leg Space Skin
Right Leg 240mm ammunition
Boots Zero-G Stabilizer
Comm System

Standard Package Features: Core Block System, Improved Deep Space Thrusters
Bonuses: -1 attack, darkvision 120 ft, +4 Navigate & Spot
Weapons: 2x 240mm Cannon -1 ranged 18d12, ball, 20x2, 150 ft, 20 rds ea +20 rds (60 rds total), (fire linked 27d12); or
Vulcan Weapon -1 ranged 3d8 ball, 20, 60 ft, S/A, 2000 rds, or
Beam Rifle -1 attack, 10d10, energy, 20x4, 120 ft, single, 10 internal, handheld, or
Slam +8 melee 2d8+12 blud, 20, 15 ft reach 


Core Block System
The Core Block System is part of the V Project design, using a fighter jet as a modular cockpit and control system for a number of mechs in the RX-78 series. It also acts as an escape vehicle with its own weapons and propulsion system for the pilot. The fighter folds up into a compact form while docked in the torso of the RX-78-2 and shares power with the mech. In the event the mech would be destroyed, the pilot can make a Reflex save DC 20 to eject safely. However if the mech would have suffered enough damage to bring it past -50 hit points from the attack that destroyed it, the pilot must make a second Reflex save DC 20 or suffer half the damage the mech would have suffered past 0 to the escape fighter. The fighter carries 4 fire-linked Vulcan weapons, the same as those mounted in the mech's head, plus two missiles in internal launchers. These weapons can only be used when the fighter is not docked with the mech.
Core Block Figther
Crew: 1
Passengers: 0
Cargo: 50 lbs
Init: -1
Maneuver: +2
Top Speed: 1500 (150), 3000 ft space
Defense: 8
Hardness: 9
Hit Points: 35
Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 50
Restriction: Mil +3

 Weapon Damage Crit Damage Type Range Incr Rate of Fire Magazine 4 Vulcan Weapons 5d8 20 Ballistic 100 ft S, A 200 rds link 2 Missiles  - - - - S 2



Vulcan Weapon
This weapon system is a rapid fire ballistic weapon used for anti infantry and can be used to attempt to shoot missiles, but usually a back up weapon. If used to shoot missiles, it has a 20% chance to shoot down missiles that attack the equipped mech, and uses 10 rounds of ammunition. Each time the system is used to shoot down missiles, it incurs a cumulative -1 to ranged attack rolls due to the head turning to bring the weapon to bear. As a weapon, it deals 3d8 points of ballistic damage.
Equipment Slots: 1
Activation: Attack or attack of opportunity
Range Increment: 70 ft
Target: Single target within 700 ft, or missile, or autofire
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: none
Purchase DC: 25
Restriction: Mil (+3)

Improved Deep Space Thrusters (PL7)
These are improved versions of the deep space thrusters for mechs over the previous age, granting greater speed and endurance allowing a mech to keep pace with ships better than previous models. These thrusters give a mech a space tactical speed of 2500  ft (5 squares) and can travel the length of a solar system twice before needing refueling. They are not designed for atmospheric flight.
Equipment Slots: 2, must be torso, back or legs.
Activation: Free action
Range Increment: Personal
Target: You.
Duration: Persistent
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 14 + one-quarter PDC of the mech.
Restriction: None

Beam Rifle
The beam rifle is an experimental energy weapon, with power similar to those mounted on starships, able to cripple mechs in a single blow. However, due to the energy drain, the beam rifle has a limited number of shots before it needs to be recharged. Deals 10d10 points of energy damage, with a critical x4 damage, can only fire 10 times before requiring a recharge. The beam rifle is a two handed rifle, but can be fired with only one hand but suffers -2 to attack rolls. This is the same weapon as the one used on the RX-78-2, however it recharges from the RX-77's power system slower than that on the RX-78-2, and must be holstered to recharge, taking 2 minutes to recharge fully.
Equipment Slots: 2, hand or arm.
Activation: Attack
Range Increment: 120 ft, 2500 ft space
Target: Single target within 1200 ft, 25000 ft space
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: none
Purchase DC: 45
Restriction: Mil (+4)

240mm Cannons
The Guncannon mounts two 240mm cannons, based on heavy tank cannons, that feed from a large magazine mounted on the back. These weapons can be fired in artillery mode for even greater range (out to 20 range increments) using normal artillery rules. Each magazine is capable of being split in two halves to carry two different types of ammunition. Normal rounds deal 18d12 points of ballistic damage. These weapon have the ability to switch from single cannon or fire-linked with both cannons firing at once. Each slot dedicate to ammunition holds 10 rounds.
Equipment Slots: 3
Activation: Attack
Range Increment: 150 ft
Target: Single target within 1500 ft, or 15,000 ft in artillery mode
Duration: Instant
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 25
Restriction: Mil (+3)

Optional Weapons

Spray Missile Launchers
These missile launchers are an upgraded version of the Barrage Rapid-Fire Rocket Launcher, able to saturate an area with multiple rockets for maximum area, excellent for use against massed smaller opponents, or multiple rockets can strike the same target for increased damage. When attacking a single target, 5 attack rolls are made at base attack -5, however the target doesn't get to add their Dex modifier to Defense as the missile launch and fly in a wide spiralling path, each missile dealing 8d6 half fire, half ballistic damage. In Saturation mode, a single attack targeting a square, dealing 10d6 half fire, half ballistic damage to a 50 foot area, Reflex save DC 20 for half damage. The system has two launchers, only one fires 5 missiles at a time, with 2 loads each, for a total of 4 shots. Each slot dedicated to ammunition holds enough for another 4 shots, 2 each launcher.
Equipment Slots: 3
Activation: Attack
Range Increment: 225 ft
Target: Single target within 2250 ft
Duration: Instant
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 24
Restriction: Mil (+3)


----------



## kronos182

Air Powered Pistols
These are modified paintball type weapons that have a hopper on the top with a CO2 cartridge mounted in the back that launches a small projectile down the barrel. A simple safety mechanism that locks the trigger prevents the weapon from firing by accident. The weapon can fire anything from standard paint balls, marbles, small stones, or similar sized objects, about half an inch in diameter. The hopper, depending on design, can hold anywhere from 10 to 100 rounds, while the CO2 cartridge is good for 50 shots. While these weapons don't deal much damage, they are can be very easily reloaded with available materials, and have the ability to deliver chemicals in specially prepared paint balls, or used in areas where collateral damage isn't wanted.

Air Powered Pistol (PL5)
Damage: varies
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: ballistic
Range Increment: 20+2d10 ft
Rate of Fire: S
Size: Med
Weight: 3-6 lbs
Ammo: 10-100
Purchase DC: 10
Notes: Inaccurate, suffering -1 to attack rolls. Depending on ammunition will determine the amount of damage. Stones will only deal 1d4; paint balls will only deal 1d3 nonlethal, but can be used to deliver contact poisons, acids or other chemicals besides paint; marbles or round pieces of metal will deal 2d4-1.


Leyden Jar
A Leyden Jar is a device that "stores" static electricity between two electrodes on the inside and outside of a glass jar. A Leyden jar typically consists of a glass jar with metal foil cemented to the inside and the outside surfaces, and a metal terminal projecting vertically through the jar lid to make contact with the inner foil, and filed with a fluid. These devices can store large amounts of electrical energy, just like a capacitor, however they are fragile and when broken will release a burst of electrical energy. One advantage of Leyden Jars is they are not affected by EMPs, and can be created out of fairly common materials, making them excellent sources of energy in areas that normal electrical devices can't, or act as a back up source during EMP attacks. Most Leyden Jars can be crafted with a Craft: Electrical or Mechanical DC 5, with a PDC of 5 to 10, depending on the size.
A typical mason jar sized leyden jar will have enough power to recharge 1d10+10 charges in a power pack, or power a small electric vehicle for an hour.
A backpack sized jar will power a regular sized electric car for about 1 hour, or recharge 1d10 +20 charges in a power pack.
A suitcase sized jar will power a van sized electric vehicle for about an hour, or recharge 1d10 +35 charges in a power pack.
Larger ones can be created, with fridge sized ones able to power larger devices, or refill multiple power packs at once.
Charging a Leyden Jar can be as simple as hooking up jumper cables from a generator, or if power isn't available, electrostatic generators, or any other means of generating electrical current such as windmills, hydro-electric dames, etc.
If a Leyden Jar is broken, it deals 1d4 /size category starting at size tiny of electrical damage to a 5 foot / 2 size categories over tiny, area.

Blizzard Thrower
A large box-like device that looks like a SAM launcher, only with 100 small tubes for holding 3 inch long iron spikes. 
When fired, the blizzard thrower unleashes a cloud of 3-inch long iron spikes in a 100-foot long, 50 foot wide (and tall) cone. While this weapon has a relatively short range, it packs a significant punch and can inflict serious injuries on vehicles, animals and people who wander into its area of effect.
The blizzard thrower makes a single attack roll when the weapon is fi red. The result of this attack roll is applied to all targets in the area of effect. The attacker then makes a single damage roll, which is likewise applied to all targets in the area of effect. Creatures which take up more than a single 5-foot square suffer damage multiple times, however, suffering the damage rolled plus one-half the damage rolled for each additional 5-foot square they occupy and which is within the blizzard thrower’s cone.
This device is usually mounted in static locations or can be mounted on wagons or other vehicles for setting up kill zones in ambushes. Well set up Blizzard Throwers can be used to attack low flying aircraft or flying creatures. 1 load holds 100 spikes, reloading by hand takes 30 minutes for one person, via a rear opening breach. A special speed loading device is available but requires 3 people to load in 1d6+2 rounds. The Blizzard Thrower can use air, steam or even hydraulic power to launch the spikes, depending on  available resources.

Blizzard Thrower (PL3-5 Exotic Weapon Proficiency/Archaic Weapon)
Damage: 3d6
Critical: x3
Damage Type: piercing
Range Increment: 50 ft cone
Rate of Fire: Single
Size: Huge
Weight: 100 lbs
Ammo: 1 load
Purchase DC: 14, 1 reload PDC 6 for 100 spikes.
Notes: Must be mounted on a wagon, trailer or vehicle, pivot and tilt mount to allow for aiming.

Variant Ammunition
Instead of solid iron spikes, a few different types of ammunition is available, depending on manufacturing capabilities. In a pinch, rail road spikes and similar sized heavy long bolts can be modified, requiring a Craft Mechanical DC 15 and 5 minutes per 10 spikes/bolts to be modified, but will only deal 3d4 damage.

Explosive Spikes
These are based on explosive crossbow bolts. Changes damage to 2d6 piercing + 2d6 fire damage. The fire damage deals damage to a 10 foot area, Reflex save DC 15 to anyone within 10 feet of the target strike for half the fire damage, although the target struck doesn't get a save. PDC 12 for 20 spikes, Res (+2).

Bleeder Spikes
These spikes are serrated and best used against living creatures as they cause horrific wounds that continue to bleed. Bleeder spikes inflict 2d8 points of slashing damage, and inflict wounds that continue to bleed, costing the victim 1 hp/round until he or she receives a DC 12 Treat Injury check or magical healing. 50 bleeder spikes have a Craft Mechanical  DC of 15, and require at least 2 hours to construct. If bleeder spikes are available for purchase, they have a Purchase DC of 1d8+8 for 50, Illegal (+4).


----------



## kronos182

Z-95 Headhunter
An older starfighter designed by Incom and Subpro Corp, with a high degree of modification and fairly cheap to build and maintain has allowed it to endure over the years, with many upgrades and variants available. The headhunter predates the Clone Wars, and its design is part of the design influence for the later X-Wing starfighter.
The original Z-95 had a bubble canopy and variable geometry wings, which were later removed in later models, and many variants lacked a hyperdrive, meaning they had to be carried by larger ships or were based on planets or stations.

Z-95
Original had swing wings with triple blasters on the ends of the wings with twin engines in a forked tail, and was atmospheric only. No examples are known to exist or have survived the 23 Hours.

Z-95 Mark II
Did away with swing wings and bubble canopy and was capable of space flight.

Z-95 Mark III
This variant is the one that almost all other variants and models are based from. Fixed straight wings, body and four engines mounted around the wings very similar to its replacement the T-65 X-wing, however behind the cockpit it had a bit of a hump and lacked an astromech socket. Equipped with wing tip mounted lasers and dual concussion missiles in the nose. 

Z-95 Headhunter Mk III (PL6)
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Fighter
Size: Huge (-2)
Tactical Speed: 4000 ft
Defense: 8 (10 base -2 size) +4 vs missiles
Flat-Footed Defense: 8 (10 base - 2 size)
Autopilot Defense: 
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 8d20 (160 hp) + 40 hp shields
Initiative Modifier: 
Pilot's Class Bonus: 
Pilot's Dex Modifier: 
Gunner's Attack Bonus: 
Length: 38.7 ft
Weight: 8,700 lbs
Targeting System Bonus:
Crew: 1
Passenger Capacity: 0
Cargo Capacity: 150 lbs
Grapple Modifier: 
Base PDC: 32
Restriction: Res (+2)

Attack: 
2 fire-linked laser -2 ranged 9d8, 20, fire, 3000 ft, s/a; or
2 Concussion Missile Launchers -2 ranged 10d10, 19-20x2, energy, 4000 ft, single, 2 missiles each (optional fire link deals 15d10)

Attack of Opportunity: 

Bonuses:

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Twin Engine, Ejector Seat
Engines: Ion engine
Armour: Polymeric
Defense Systems: Shields
Sensors: Class II, Missile Lock Alert
Communications: Radio Transceiver
Weapons: 2 Laser cannons, 2 Concussion missile launchers
Grappling Systems: 

Ejector Seat
The cockpit is fitted with a seat that has rocket boasters, and designed to quickly blast away the canopy, or top hatch to eject the seat and pilot to safety in the event the craft is destroyed immediately. Upon the craft reaching 0 hit points, the ejection system will eject the pilot safely away. However if the craft would be destroyed (see table 7-5 for destruction threshold, d20 Future pg 113 for negative hit points for ship type) by the attack that bought the equipped craft to 0 and below, the ejection seat still ejects the pilot, but must make a Reflex save DC 18, failure the pilot suffers half damage from the ship's destruction (10d6), success means the pilot only suffers 1/4 the damage (5d6). The pilot must have a space suit or other means to survive the vacuum of space. If the ship is destroyed while in a planetary atmosphere, it is equipped with a parachute to safely land.
The ejector seat is also equipped with a distress beacon which can be programmed for either general distress on all frequencies, or set to only friendly forces.


Clone Z-95
This variant of the Z-95 is a popular variant that was produced during the Clone Wars. It has a longer and narrower frame, with two small canard wings at the front for improved atmospheric flight, with the main wings having a slightly more triangular shape for better maneuverability and gliding characteristics in the event of an engine flameout.. This version has boasted speed, armed with the standard wing tip mounted lasers, but instead of concussion missiles, it was fitted with two recessed proton torpedo launchers, shields, but lacked hyperdrive. The controls and cockpit layout was very similar to the ARC-170 starfighter, which many Clone Pilots were also trained to use.

Z-95 Headhunter Clone Variant (PL6)
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Fighter
Size: Gargantuan (-4)
Tactical Speed: 4500 ft
Defense: 6 (10 base -4 size) +4 vs missiles
Flat-Footed Defense: 8 (10 base - 2 size)
Autopilot Defense: 
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 9d20 (180 hp) + 40 hp shields
Initiative Modifier: 
Pilot's Class Bonus: 
Pilot's Dex Modifier: 
Gunner's Attack Bonus: 
Length: 54.9 ft
Weight: 9,200 lbs
Targeting System Bonus: +2
Crew: 1
Passenger Capacity: 0
Cargo Capacity: 150 lbs
Grapple Modifier: 
Base PDC: 33
Restriction: Res (+2)

Attack: 
2 fire-linked laser -2 ranged 9d8, 20, fire, 3000 ft, s/a; or
2 Proton Torpedo Launchers -2 ranged 10d12, 20x3, energy, 5000 ft, single, 2 torpedoes each (optional fire link deals 15d22)

Attack of Opportunity: 

Bonuses: +2 Pilot checks and +1 Dodge while in atmospheres.

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Twin Engine, Improved Thrust, Ejector Seat
Engines: Ion engine
Armour: Polymeric
Defense Systems: Shields
Sensors: Class II, Missile Lock Alert, Targeting System
Communications: Radio Transceiver
Weapons: 2 Laser cannons, 2 proton torpedo launchers
Grappling Systems: 

Ejector Seat
The cockpit is fitted with a seat that has rocket boasters, and designed to quickly blast away the canopy, or top hatch to eject the seat and pilot to safety in the event the craft is destroyed immediately. Upon the craft reaching 0 hit points, the ejection system will eject the pilot safely away. However if the craft would be destroyed (see table 7-5 for destruction threshold, d20 Future pg 113 for negative hit points for ship type) by the attack that bought the equipped craft to 0 and below, the ejection seat still ejects the pilot, but must make a Reflex save DC 18, failure the pilot suffers half damage from the ship's destruction (10d6), success means the pilot only suffers 1/4 the damage (5d6). The pilot must have a space suit or other means to survive the vacuum of space. If the ship is destroyed while in a planetary atmosphere, it is equipped with a parachute to safely land.
The ejector seat is also equipped with a distress beacon which can be programmed for either general distress on all frequencies, or set to only friendly forces.


Z-95C4d 
This variant was built as a ground support bomber, fitted with bomb racks and ordnance hardpoints. The targeting computers were configured for accurately targeting ground targets over airborne targets. The concussion launchers are replaced with proton bomb chutes and each wing mounts 3 hard points that can each carry 2 ASM (Air to Surface Missiles) or bombs.

Z-95C4d Headhunter  (PL6)
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Fighter
Size: Huge (-2)
Tactical Speed: 4000 ft
Defense: 8 (10 base -2 size) +4 vs missiles
Flat-Footed Defense: 8 (10 base - 2 size)
Autopilot Defense: 
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 8d20 (160 hp) + 40 hp shields
Initiative Modifier: 
Pilot's Class Bonus: 
Pilot's Dex Modifier: 
Gunner's Attack Bonus: 
Length: 38.7 ft
Weight: 8,900 lbs
Targeting System Bonus:
Crew: 1
Passenger Capacity: 0
Cargo Capacity: 50 lbs
Grapple Modifier: 
Base PDC: 32
Restriction: Res (+2)

Attack: 
2 fire-linked laser -2 ranged 9d8, 20, fire, 3000 ft, s/a; or
2 Proton Bomb chutes -2 ranged 10d12 (30 ft area), 20x3, energy, 2000 ft, s, 6 proton bombs each; or
6 missile/bomb mounts.

Attack of Opportunity: 

Bonuses: +2 to attack targets on the ground.

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Twin Engine, Ejector Seat
Engines: Ion engine
Armour: Polymeric
Defense Systems: Shields
Sensors: Class II, Missile Lock Alert
Communications: Radio Transceiver
Weapons: 2 Laser cannons, 2 Proton Bomb Chutes, 6 bomb/rocket mounts.
Grappling Systems: 

Ejector Seat
The cockpit is fitted with a seat that has rocket boasters, and designed to quickly blast away the canopy, or top hatch to eject the seat and pilot to safety in the event the craft is destroyed immediately. Upon the craft reaching 0 hit points, the ejection system will eject the pilot safely away. However if the craft would be destroyed (see table 7-5 for destruction threshold, d20 Future pg 113 for negative hit points for ship type) by the attack that bought the equipped craft to 0 and below, the ejection seat still ejects the pilot, but must make a Reflex save DC 18, failure the pilot suffers half damage from the ship's destruction (10d6), success means the pilot only suffers 1/4 the damage (5d6). The pilot must have a space suit or other means to survive the vacuum of space. If the ship is destroyed while in a planetary atmosphere, it is equipped with a parachute to safely land.
The ejector seat is also equipped with a distress beacon which can be programmed for either general distress on all frequencies, or set to only friendly forces.

Bomber Targeting
When making bombing runs, the Z-95C4d gains a +1 to attack rolls to successfully drop its bomb payload on target due to the terrain following and targeting systems.

Proton Bombs
Proton Bombs are similar to proton torpedoes, only they lack thrusters, instead they are dropped from a ship, with small maneuvering systems to help keep them on target. They deal 10d12 energy damage to a 30 foot radius area, Reflex save DC 20 for half damage.



Z-95-AF4 
The most common variant in existence and most resembles the T-65 X-wing in general looks. It does mount a hyperdrive, but no astromech socket and its Navcomp must have co-ordinates programmed or entered manually. The Navcomp can store 5 sets of coordinate. With advances in miniaturization, the missile load has been increased to 3 concussion missiles per launcher.  

Z-95AF4 Headhunter  (PL6)
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Fighter
Size: Huge (-2)
Tactical Speed: 4000 ft
Defense: 8 (10 base -2 size) +4 vs missiles
Flat-Footed Defense: 8 (10 base - 2 size)
Autopilot Defense: 
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 9d20 (180 hp) + 40 hp shields
Initiative Modifier: 
Pilot's Class Bonus: 
Pilot's Dex Modifier: 
Gunner's Attack Bonus: 
Length: 38.7 ft
Weight: 8,900 lbs
Targeting System Bonus:+1
Crew: 1
Passenger Capacity: 0
Cargo Capacity: 150 lbs
Grapple Modifier: 
Base PDC: 33
Restriction: Res (+2)

Attack: 
2 fire-linked laser -1 ranged 9d8, 20, fire, 3000 ft, s/a; or
2 Concussion Missile Launchers -1 ranged 10d10, 19-20x2, energy, 4000 ft, single, 3 missiles each (optional fire link deals 15d10)

Attack of Opportunity: 

Bonuses: +1 to Pilot checks for stunts in atmospheres.

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Twin Engine, Ejector Seat, NavComp
Engines: Ion engine, Hyperdrive x4
Armour: Polymeric
Defense Systems: Shields
Sensors: Class III, Missile Lock Alert
Communications: Radio Transceiver
Weapons: 2 Laser cannons, 2 Concussion missile launchers
Grappling Systems: 

Ejector Seat
The cockpit is fitted with a seat that has rocket boasters, and designed to quickly blast away the canopy, or top hatch to eject the seat and pilot to safety in the event the craft is destroyed immediately. Upon the craft reaching 0 hit points, the ejection system will eject the pilot safely away. However if the craft would be destroyed (see table 7-5 for destruction threshold, d20 Future pg 113 for negative hit points for ship type) by the attack that bought the equipped craft to 0 and below, the ejection seat still ejects the pilot, but must make a Reflex save DC 18, failure the pilot suffers half damage from the ship's destruction (10d6), success means the pilot only suffers 1/4 the damage (5d6). The pilot must have a space suit or other means to survive the vacuum of space. If the ship is destroyed while in a planetary atmosphere, it is equipped with a parachute to safely land.
The ejector seat is also equipped with a distress beacon which can be programmed for either general distress on all frequencies, or set to only friendly forces.

NavComp
The Z-95AF4 has a small NavComp that can store up to 5 coordinates in its memory banks. Has +3 to Navigate for calculating jump routes.

Has enough fuel and life support for traveling up to 70 light years, 2 days in normal space.

Z-95ER
An extended range variant with larger fuel tanks and life support and cargo capacity, excellent for couriers, mercenaries and adventurers. The body is a little fatter, with thicker wings for expanded fuel tanks and life support supplies. The cockpit has been modified so that the seat can slide back and lay down into a bed, with a small refresher unit (a combo shower/toilet unit, with sink) at the rear. In theory the cockpit has enough room for a passenger, but they would be uncomfortable.
Make the following changes to the Z-95AF4 to turn to Z-95ER:
Remove both concussion missile launchers;
Add +10 Hitpoints (total 190 hp);
Increase weight to 9150 lbs;
Increase cargo capacity to 350 lbs;
Hyperdrive range now 140 light years;
Lifesupport good for 10 days;
Cockpit modified with small refresher (combo shower/toilet, sink);
NavComp has +5 to Navigate for plotting and takes 1 less round to calculate.


Z-95ML
This variant was fitted as a missile launch platform, with additional missile racks. The wings are fitted with two sets of launchers, concussion missile launchers on the top, proton torpedo launchers on the underside. This added ordnance however slows the craft and makes it less maneuverable, but the added weapons make it a decent strike craft.
Make the following changes to the Z-95AF4 to turn to a Z-95ML:
Increase Hit Dice to 10d10 (100 hp);
Decrease speed to 3500 ft;
Add 2 concussion missile launchers, one each wing (3 concussion missile each, can be fire-linked to each other, not the main concussion launchers);
Add 2 proton torpedo launchers, one each wing (2 proton torpedoes each, can be fire-linked to each other).


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Working on adapting (with some rough fluff) Team Fortress guns.

Only regular weapons. Hard to tell how it would go with the sentry gun and the like.

Also some of the guns have something called 'micro-criticals' on TF2. Dunno how to work that on D20... Maybe wider crit range but lower crit damage?


----------



## AnimeSniper

On the team fortress weapons I would probably do the same and as for Sentry Guns simply choose a weapon, M249 or .50 caliber HMG maybe a Minigun and then simply decide whether the new unit is Remote Controlled or Automated with a perceived field of fire sensor or IFF that when it detects movement or non-friendlies it opens fire.


----------



## kronos182

AnimeSniper said:


> On the team fortress weapons I would probably do the same and as for Sentry Guns simply choose a weapon, M249 or .50 caliber HMG maybe a Minigun and then simply decide whether the new unit is Remote Controlled or Automated with a perceived field of fire sensor or IFF that when it detects movement or non-friendlies it opens fire.




That's how I'd do it.. with maybe motion detection sensor added.


----------



## kronos182

A quick automated gun sentry..

Mk1 Gun Sentry (loosely based on the weapons from Aliens)
The Mk1 Gun Sentry is a fairly simple automated gun sentry, a .50 cal machine gun mounted on a tripod, fitted with motion sensors, very simple targeting system, fitted with either a drum or a box on on the tripod to feed the weapon via belt, and a battery to run the sensors and automated motors to move the weapon. The weapon can be set to autofire or single shot, depending on the user's preference. The user can also designate a 'safe' zone, usually behind the weapon, so that they can approach the weapon safely to reload or disarm it. It does have a remote shut off switch so the user can turn the weapon off before  approaching if they don't designate a safe zone. The battery is good for 24 hours of operation, takes 3 hours to recharge. The whole system packs away into a case that is 5 ft by 3 ft x 2 ft, an takes 2 people 5 minutes to set up or take down. Each additional person reduces time by 1 minute to a minimum of 1 minute.

Mk1 Gun Sentury
Damage: 2d12
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: ballistic 
Range Increment: 110 ft
Rate of Fire: s, a
Size: huge (only takes up a 5 ft x 10 ft area, 5 ft high)
Weight: 85 lbs
Ammo: 100 drum or linked
Purchase DC: 24 Mil (+3)
Notes: 100 ft motion sensor area, motion activated with 100 ft (modified motion-sensitive gadget), automated gadget (does not require anyone to operate)
HP: 10
Defense: 8
Attack: +0 ranged.
Hardness: 5
Accessories: Motion Sensor, battery, 100 rd drum.


----------



## AnimeSniper

kronos182 said:


> A quick automated gun sentry..
> 
> Mk1 Gun Sentry (loosely based on the weapons from Aliens)
> The Mk1 Gun Sentry is a fairly simple automated gun sentry, a .50 cal machine gun mounted on a tripod, fitted with motion sensors, very simple targeting system, fitted with either a drum or a box on on the tripod to feed the weapon via belt, and a battery to run the sensors and automated motors to move the weapon. The weapon can be set to autofire or single shot, depending on the user's preference. The user can also designate a 'safe' zone, usually behind the weapon, so that they can approach the weapon safely to reload or disarm it. It does have a remote shut off switch so the user can turn the weapon off before  approaching if they don't designate a safe zone. The battery is good for 24 hours of operation, takes 3 hours to recharge. The whole system packs away into a case that is 5 ft by 3 ft x 2 ft, an takes 2 people 5 minutes to set up or take down. Each additional person reduces time by 1 minute to a minimum of 1 minute.
> 
> Mk1 Gun Sentury
> Damage: 2d12
> Critical: 20x2
> Damage Type: ballistic
> Range Increment: 110 ft
> Rate of Fire: s, a
> Size: huge (only takes up a 5 ft x 10 ft area, 5 ft high)
> Weight: 85 lbs
> Ammo: 100 drum or linked
> Purchase DC: 24 Mil (+3)
> Notes: 100 ft motion sensor area, motion activated with 100 ft (modified motion-sensitive gadget), automated gadget (does not require anyone to operate)
> HP: 10
> Defense: 8
> Attack: +0 ranged.
> Hardness: 5
> Accessories: Motion Sensor, battery, 100 rd drum.




Nice though for an actual Aliens SE version I direct you http://avp.wikia.com/wiki/UA_571-C_Automated_Sentry_Gun


----------



## kronos182

AnimeSniper said:


> Nice though for an actual Aliens SE version I direct you http://avp.wikia.com/wiki/UA_571-C_Automated_Sentry_Gun




That's why I stated "loosely" based on.. maybe more inspired by? I put that together in 3 minutes  And it uses mostly common parts, so it's something anyone can find easily to set up a basic defense unit. The UA 571-C has better targeting systems, better weapon (smaller and lighter, damage might be lower or similar as I can't remember what damage that size round does off hand), in a much smaller package (better tech).
I'll probably do the 571-C at some point.
But anyone can use this as a base to work off for their own automated defense gun.


----------



## Lord Zack

Good work on the mobile suit stats.


----------



## Skytheen

Lord Zack said:


> Good work on the mobile suit stats.




Agreed


----------



## kronos182

Thanks guys. 
If there are any other requests, I'll add them to my list. Which, while has many things get shuffled about depending on if I get stuck or get inspiration for something else.. like the u-Wing sitting around d waiting to be finished. I swear it'll get done.. soon as I get x and y wings done.. and maybe a star wars cap ship and freighter. . Need to get adventurers around somehow.
Oh... I'm working on a superhero team that people can use in their games or stories. Using alternates of characters.. called The 31st.. made up of a few alternate avengers and a few other members I haven't fully decided on.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Looks good.


----------



## kronos182

United Earth Intrepid Class

An Earth designed ship produced before the formation of the Federation as an alternate to the NX class, in case the Warp 5 engine failed. A smaller ship designed more for defense of Earth and its colonies, the Intrepid was originally a bit slower, with only a max speed of Warp 3.5, with a half saucer primary hull section that didn’t have as many science labs or passenger quarters, as the ship was built more for combat. The impulse engines were at the end of the engineering hull which is attached to the rear and underside of the saucer section, with the pylons that attach the warp nacelles angle up and back placing the nacelles above the saucer. Due to the heat of the nacelles, the parts of the hull under the nacelles are for storage only, and radiator fins were added to the rear of the nacelles. Internally, the ship was laid out similar to the NX class, using many of the same systems, allowing for less logistics and retooling of shipyards to switch between the two for repairs or production runs. It has 7 decks, with the bridge being at the top deck, and two small hangers in the lower decks that each hold a single shuttle pod. An airlock on each side of the saucer section, which is close to the cargo bays at the rear of the saucer section allows for quick loading and unloading of supplies. The ship is equipped with cargo bays close to the airlocks, a sickbay with morgue, and a transporter, although it was used almost exclusively for transporting cargo and not people. The ship also included an armoury which was where weapons for security officers and was also connected to the spatial, or photonic torpedo launchers.
Originally only armed with several plasma cannons (heavier than the ones carried on the NX as the Intrepid was designed as a combat craft), two phase cannons and two spatial torpedo launcher facing forward with polarized hull plating for protection. The plasma cannons had full coverage, while the phased cannons can only cover the front half of the ship. Later upgrades replaced the warp drive with a newer Warp 5 drive for a maximum speed of Warp 5.6, the plasma cannons and phase cannons replaced with pulsed phased cannons, and the spatial torpedoes replaced with photonic torpedoes. The armour was slightly upgraded as well for a minor upgrade in protection.

In Coreline a few of these vessels exist, which were used heavily during the chaos of the 23 Hours and for a while afterwards to escort cargo convoys and as system patrol craft while newer and better ships were being built. Starfleet sells these to allied members who are of equivalent tech level as the Intrepid and NX-classes to increase their defensive forces. A few small groups of mercenaries have a few Intredpids, and have modified them. Starfleet has a few left in operation as test beds and training ships.

Intrepid-Class (United Earth) (PL6)
Type: Mediumweight
Subtype: light cruiser
Size: Colossal (-8)
Tactical Speed: 3000
Defense: 2 (-8 size)
Flat-Footed Defense: 
Autopilot Defense: 6
Hardness: 15
Hit Dice: 100d20 (2000 hp)
Initiative Modifier: 
Pilot's Class Bonus: 
Pilot's Dex Modifier: 
Gunner's Attack Bonus: 
Length: 541 ft
Weight: 75,000 tons
Targeting System Bonus: +3
Crew: 46
Passenger Capacity: 5
Cargo Capacity: 1,000 tons
Grapple Modifier: +16
Base PDC: 56
Restriction: Mil +3

Attack: 
Phased cannon -5 ranged 12d10 (18d10 fire-linked) front arc only, and plasma cannon -10 ranged 14d8; or
Phased cannon -5 ranged 12d10 (18d10 fire-linked) front arc only  and  spatial torpedo -10 ranged 18d8 ; or
Plasma cannon -5 ranged 14d8 (21d8 fire-linked) any direction, and plasma cannon -10 ranged 14d8 (21d8 fire-linked) any direction

Attack of Opportunity: 

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Agile Ships (+1 Dodge), Easy to Repair (Repair DC -4, -25% time), Swiss Army Tech
Engines: thrusters, ion engines, warp drive (max warp 3.5)
Armour: ditanium
Defense Systems: polarized hull plating, autopilot
Sensors: Class III, targeting system
Communications: radio transceiver, drivesat comm array
Weapons:  6 light plasma cannon turrets, 2 phase cannons, 2 spatial torpedo launchers (typically 60 torpedoes per launcher)
Grappling Systems: grapplers x2

New Starship Equipment

Phased Cannon
Phased cannons are the precursor to phaser weapons, a phased energy beam weapon that had variable energy output. Usually mounted on retractable semi turrets to give them field of fire. Able to change damage by lowering the number of die to a minimum of 3d10 as a free action once per round.
Damage: 12d10
Damage Type: Fire/Energy
Range Increment: 5000 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Gargantuan
Purchase DC: 40
Restriction: Mil (+3)

Spatial Torpedo
Spatial torpedoes are larger versions of spatial charges, capable of carrying a larger charge and affecting a larger area.
 At its lowest setting, the torpedo can do 5d8 to a single target, or deal this damage to a 1000 ft square (on a planet 1000 ft radius maximum), and can increase damage by 1 die up to a maximum of 18d8, but reduce the maximum radius by 100 ft per die increase, Reflex save DC 15 for half damage when set for area damage. The damage can be to the maximum radius, or to a single target, in which case to a single target the weapon gains ignore hardness/damage +1/die over 3. So if damage is set to 4d8 and affects only a single target gains ignore hardness/Dr 2
Damage: varies
Damage Type: Fire/Energy
Range Increment: -
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 28
Restriction: Mil (+3)

Polarized Hull Plating Defensive System
An early defensive system developed for Starfleet in the mid 2100s, before deflector shield technology, a ship would be fitted with hull plating relays that would polarize the hull, strengthening the hull and making it more resistant to damage. It also has the advantage of making the ship more difficult to lock onto with most grappling systems. Activating Polarized Hull Plating takes a standard action, granting +5 to the ships hardness, and as long as the system has power (50% chance of this power not being interrupted) and active before the ship reaches 0 hit points, increases the ship's destruction threshold by 50%, and the ship only loses 1 hit point every 2 rounds. Most ships will have a separate power supply just for this system. Unfortunately a ship can not run this system indefinitely, and can only remain running for a maximum of 30 minutes before requiring at least 10 minutes of being inactive. 
PDC: 5 + one half base PDC of starship.


Intrepid-Class mk2
The mk2 is an upgraded version of the original Intrepid, boasting improved hull plating and weapons, removing the plasma cannons entirely, replaced with more phased cannons for better all round coverage, and installing pulse phased cannons, which were more powerful and has faster rate of fire.
Make the following changes to the NX-Class to turn it into a mk2:
Increase Hit Dice to 115d20 (2300 hp);
Remove plasma weapons;
Increase number of phased cannons to 8, allows 2 firelinked to fire at a single target in any direction. Capable of targeting 3 different targets at once without serious power drains;
Add two firelinked pulsed phased cannons, can only fire in front arc only;
Replace spatial torpedoes with photonic torpedoes, typically carrying 80 per launcher (can still carry spatial torpedoes as back up or if photonic not available);
Replace targeting system with improved targeting system (total +5 bonus to attack rolls from targeting system);
IncreaseWarp Speed to 5.6;
Increase PDC to 57.

New Equipment

Pulsed Phased Cannon
These weapons are improved versions of the phased cannon in that it has improved rate of fire, range and accuracy, however they have the same damage ratings. 
Has the same variable energy output as phased cannons, but enjoy a +1 to attack rolls. Usually mounted on retractable semi turrets to give them field of fire. Able to change damage by lowering the number of die to a minimum of 3d10 as a free action once per round.
Damage: 12d10
Damage Type: Fire/Energy
Range Increment: 5500 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Minimum Ship Size: Gargantuan
Purchase DC: 41
Restriction: Mil (+3)

Photonic Torpedo
Photonic torpedoes are early anti-matter weapons with variable yields. These weapons usually draw their anti-matter from the equipped ship's own anti-matter supplies. These torpedoes require special containment and feeding systems to load and unload the anti-matter after a fight. 
 At its lowest setting, the torpedo can do 3d20 to a single target, or deal this damage to a 1000 ft square, and can increase damage by 1 die up to a maximum of 10d20, but reduce the maximum radius by 100 ft per die increase, Reflex save DC 17 for half damage when set for an area.. The damage can be to the maximum radius, or to a single target. These weapons are very dangerous in an atmosphere and are usually banned from planetary use except in special circumstances. If used in a planetary atmosphere, deals damage to an area +50% greater, and if set for a single target, deals half damage to a 100 ft area, and Reflex saves in an atmosphere is increased to 19 for half damage. If the ship loses all power while in battle, there is a 50% chance that a loaded torpedo loses containment and it detonates, dealing damage to the equipped ship, ignore its armour hardness. 
Damage: varies
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: -
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 30
Restriction: Mil (+3)


----------



## Lord Zack

I'm wondering if anyone has any thoughts about the disposition of the Frieza Forces in Coreline?

I am thinking that they, especially Frieza himself might present a potentially disruptive element to the setting.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Probably has his little corner and then was forced to be content with it. Maybe he ran into the God-Emperor of Man ir something.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> I'm wondering if anyone has any thoughts about the disposition of the Frieza Forces in Coreline?
> 
> I am thinking that they, especially Frieza himself might present a potentially disruptive element to the setting.





Maybe several versions of Frieza are all locked in a kind of stalemate. None can out right attack the others without the others attacking them,  so use third parties (maybe the PCS. ..?) to cause little bits of may ham or spy on the other versions so they can try and get the upper hand at some point. But of course the PCS may not know they are working for a Frieza,  or do they? Some adventure ideas.


----------



## kronos182

A couple of low-end Star Wars freighters.. perfect for PC starter ships

YT-1000 Light Freighter

The first of the YT series freighters produced by Corellian Engineering Corporation with the distinctive round hull, with cylindrical shaped cockpit. On the YT-1000 the cockpit is mounted at the center of the front and raised up, above and between the rectangular mandibles. Two engines are fitted in the rear of the  92 foot length body, escape pods on each side, with the port side also having the boarding ramp. Mounted on the center top is a turret which comes standard with a single laser. The ship required a crew of 2, and could carry 4 passengers, and up to 75 tons of cargo. It had enough supplies and fuel for about 2 months of travel. 
Fitted with a Class 3 Hyperdrive, with a Backup Class 10, the YT-1000 was fairly quick for the time it was released, more than a century before the Battle of Yavin. The class, and all of the following YT series, are highly tolerant to modifications and favoured by smugglers, privateers and adventurers.

In Coreline the YT-1000s, while outdated, are still available and cheap, and most have been highly modified from their original specs. 

YT-1000 (PL6)
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Light Freighter
Size: Colossal (-8)
Tactical Speed: 3000
Defense: 2 (-8 size)
Flat-Footed Defense: 
Autopilot Defense: 
Hardness: 10
Hit Dice: 15d20 (300 hp) 80 HP shields
Initiative Modifier: 
Pilot's Class Bonus: 
Pilot's Dex Modifier: 
Gunner's Attack Bonus: 
Length: 92 ft
Weight: 150 tons
Targeting System Bonus: 
Crew: 2
Passenger Capacity: 4
Cargo Capacity: 75 tons
Grapple Modifier: 
Base PDC: 42
Restriction: 

Attack: Laser turret -8 ranged 6d8, 20, fire, 3000 ft, single

Attack of Opportunity: 

Bonuses: 
+5 vs radiation

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Outdated design
Engines: thrusters, ion engine, hyperdrive x3, x10 backup
Armour: Polymeric
Defense Systems: Shields, Radiation shielding
Sensors: Class II
Communications: Radio transceiver, drive transceiver
Weapons: 1 top mounted laser turret
Grappling Systems: 

Outdated Design
Starships and star bases are quite outdated, in direct comparison to other starships and star bases of a similar model and make. Normally these starships and star bases have been though several major conflicts and has suffered and slightly survived through them. 
In gaming terms, all starships and star bases with outdated design will have its starships or star base armor hardness reduced by 10 points, reduce speed by 500 ft.
Purchase DC: -10 to the base purchase DC of the starship.
Restriction: None




YT-1200 Medium Freighter

The YT-1200 was the next member of the YT series, and was the first with the offset cockpit. At 92 feet long, it was a bit wider than the the YT-1000, lacked the dual docking mandibles that was famous for the series, instead had a single top loaded unit, with part of the sensor array sticking out of the front on the side opposite the cockpit. Armed with a single laser turret, able to carry 100 tons, requiring a crew of two, with room for four passengers, and had an improved Class 2 hyperdrive with a class 10 backup, with two escape pods, one each side.
This model wasn't as popular as the 1000, and once the YT-1300 came out, production of the YT-1200 was cut short.

YT-1200 (PL6)
Type: Ultralight 
Subtype: Medium Freighter
Size: Colossal (-8)
Tactical Speed: 3500 ft
Defense: 2
Flat-Footed Defense: 
Autopilot Defense: 
Hardness: 10
Hit Dice: 17d20 (340 hp) shields 80 HP
Initiative Modifier: 
Pilot's Class Bonus: 
Pilot's Dex Modifier: 
Gunner's Attack Bonus: 
Length: 92 ft
Weight: 170 tons
Targeting System Bonus: 
Crew: 2
Passenger Capacity: 4
Cargo Capacity: 100 tons
Grapple Modifier: 
Base PDC: 43
Restriction: 


Attack: Laser turret -8 ranged 6d8, 20, fire, 3000 ft, single

Attack of Opportunity: 

Bonuses: 
+5 vs radiation

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Outdated design, improved thrust
Engines: thrusters, ion engine, hyperdrive x3, x10 backup
Armour: Polymeric
Defense Systems: Shields, Radiation shielding
Sensors: Class II
Communications: Radio transceiver, drive transceiver
Weapons: 1 top mounted laser turret
Grappling Systems:


----------



## kronos182

Communications

With the different factions, fictions, technology and variations of said technology, communications between the many different groups can be difficult.
While most factions can easily make use of radio transceivers, able to receive all basic radio type transmissions, including many early visual communications (basic radio communications, AM, FM and video signals such as UHF, and most used in 20th century Earth), some universes and even factions within said universes have their own communications systems.

Star Trek
The Star Trek universe is the most flexible in its communications, able to detect, and even communicate in nearly any type of system, with some work and modification, or even scratch building a working system with a competent engineer and communications officer. For long ranged communications, the Star Trek universe uses subspace communications, sending a signal into subspace to a receiving ship. This system allows for instantaneous communications within 50 light years, and can send or receive data out to 200 light years, however there is about two hour lag at maximum range. If a subspace communications network is available, which most governments in the Star Trek universe has within their territories, as long as a ship is within 50 light years of a subspace communication array satellite, the range a communicating ship can reach is as large as the network.  
Only ships with a Subspace Communications array can access this subspace communications system, no matter the controlling government. However access to another government's network would require permission (a licence or gaining permission from someone on the receiving end).

Subspace Communications Array (PL7-8)
This communications system accesses subspace to send communications and data, allowing instantaneous communications within 50 light years, even while the ship is moving at warp speeds. The system has a total range of 200 light years, but for every 50 light years over 50 the delay time is increased by 30 minutes.
PDC: 28

Star Wars
The Star Wars universe for the most part uses a comlink system, which is a combination radio and drive transceiver for short and long range communications. Many governments, systems and sectors will have a communications network that allows for any communication system to link to virtually any other, although there could be a delay connecting from one network to another.
Another unit communications system in the Star Wars universe is the HoloNet, a massive communications network that uses powerful subspace transceivers to transmit holographic messages. Most communication systems can receive a basic form of the HoloNet communications, used by the Old Republic, Galactic Empire, New Republic, and other governments for major news networks, while important military, research stations, locations and ships were fitted with transceivers for sending real time holographic messages across the whole network, and even from outside the network. 

HoloNet Transceiver (PL 7-8)
This communications system allows holographic transmissions to be sent or received, in real time. However this system requires a lot of power, and is incredibly expensive. Best used within an established communications network, the system is powerful enough to send signals from outside the network, but requires clear space to send the signal (sitting in an asteroid field or a large nebula nearby can cause interference). The system has a range of 75 light years outside of a network.
PDC: 45
Restriction: Res to Mil (+2 to +4)


WH 40K
The Imperium of Man uses radio transceivers for short range communications, and a the Warp for long range communications. To access the Warp, they use special telepaths, called Astropaths, that can send long range communications through the Warp. This form of communications is almost completely secure, although it is possible to intercept messages, with a powerful Astropath. It can take up to 5 hours for a message to be composed, encrypted and set, requiring great concentration, meditation and freedom from distractions on the part of the Astropath. A single Astropath can send a message at a speed of 5 light years per hour, with each additional assisting Astropath increasing speed by 0.5 light years. This form of communication theoretically has no range limited, but can take time to reach the final destination, and only instant/real time communication is available within 5 light years. 

Astropaths are human psykers/psionics that are powerful telepaths that have been altered further for their duties as Astropaths. They are blind, but have a psionic version of blind sense to allow them sense everything around them.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Pretty cool.


----------



## AnimeSniper

[MENTION=6668634]kronos182[/MENTION] what about a Borg Trans Warp Communications Network Array that allows for near instantaneous communications between Cubes and Spheres... Or what about the one Voyager used to contact the Alpha Quadrant


----------



## kronos182

AnimeSniper said:


> [MENTION=6668634]kronos182[/MENTION] what about a Borg Trans Warp Communications Network Array that allows for near instantaneous communications between Cubes and Spheres... Or what about the one Voyager used to contact the Alpha Quadrant





That'll be up at some later point.. At the moment I'm mostly doing more common, uncommon, some rare or a few hero units (like the RX-78 Gundam, the PCs might get a hold of a few copies of them, or they might fight along side someone who's got one.)  
I'm slowly working my way through Star Wars stuff... soo many things to choose from.. I've got a few Star Trek ships in the works.. like the Constellation class, including the alternate universe one.. so someone's PCs might be assigned to one of them or have to rescue Kirk and all of them!


----------



## Lord Zack

Somethings I've been working on, including how different starship fit into the Coreline Starfleet:

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1w8JExfx_gzhzvAhe325C3uJr9p1vKL7iE9XQ0AZpPsA/edit?usp=drivesdk

Roster of (one version of?) Londo Bell:

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1HxHiz9bKF9addpZK7dBhU4I4rwdu9gbypXPUpt0MsN4/edit?usp=drivesdk

Mobile Suits, etc. used by civilians:

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1HxHiz9bKF9addpZK7dBhU4I4rwdu9gbypXPUpt0MsN4/edit?usp=drivesdk

None of these are finished and of course, subject to change if some one has a better idea. I might post them on deviantart or something when they are. Note that the roster for Londo Bell represents a "normalcy" that is rare on Coreline. The bigwigs in the UEFA don't like powerful weapons like the Nu Gundam or Shin Getter to be used in "normal circumstances", so these weapons are often sealed away "until needed".  Further, not everyone in the UEFA likes Londo Bell so they often have to deal with interference and budget shortfalls. So like in some of the Super Robot Wars games (I'm thinking particular of Super Robot Wars 3, where Londo Bell had the RX-78-2 Gundam, three GMS, a Proto Getter and Mazinger Z) Londo Bell will start with minimal forces and have to build them up again. Also a lot of Londo Bell's associates aren't actually members, including the pilots of the Photon Power Labs and Saotome Labs, so under "normal circumstances" they'll be doing their own thing and only join Londo Bell in a crisis. However on Coreline Londo Bell will often have a variable  amount of additional units and pilots.


----------



## kronos182

I forget.. is the Babylon 5 universe present in Coreline?


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> Somethings I've been working on, including how different starship fit into the Coreline Starfleet:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1w8JExfx_gzhzvAhe325C3uJr9p1vKL7iE9XQ0AZpPsA/edit?usp=drivesdk
> 
> Roster of (one version of?) Londo Bell:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1HxHiz9bKF9addpZK7dBhU4I4rwdu9gbypXPUpt0MsN4/edit?usp=drivesdk
> 
> Mobile Suits, etc. used by civilians:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1HxHiz9bKF9addpZK7dBhU4I4rwdu9gbypXPUpt0MsN4/edit?usp=drivesdk
> 
> None of these are finished and of course, subject to change if some one has a better idea. I might post them on deviantart or something when they are. Note that the roster for Londo Bell represents a "normalcy" that is rare on Coreline. The bigwigs in the UEFA don't like powerful weapons like the Nu Gundam or Shin Getter to be used in "normal circumstances", so these weapons are often sealed away "until needed".  Further, not everyone in the UEFA likes Londo Bell so they often have to deal with interference and budget shortfalls. So like in some of the Super Robot Wars games (I'm thinking particular of Super Robot Wars 3, where Londo Bell had the RX-78-2 Gundam, three GMS, a Proto Getter and Mazinger Z) Londo Bell will start with minimal forces and have to build them up again. Also a lot of Londo Bell's associates aren't actually members, including the pilots of the Photon Power Labs and Saotome Labs, so under "normal circumstances" they'll be doing their own thing and only join Londo Bell in a crisis. However on Coreline Londo Bell will often have a variable  amount of additional units and pilots.




What is a Vengeance class dreadnought?  A Star Destroyer of some sort? And what all changes to the Star Empire besides the bridge module and computer systems? 
Also your mobile suits used by civilians link is the same file as the Roster of Londo Bell.


----------



## Lord Zack

The Vengeance-class is based on the dreadnought that appears in Star Trek Into Darkness, appearing in Star Trek Online: http://sto.gamepedia.com/Kelvin_Timeline_Intel_Dreadnought_Cruiser

I haven't decided all the changes for the Star Empire-class, yet. I'm open to suggestions, but certainly it would have trandporters, possibly an altered armament, probably including torpedo laumchers.

Here is the right link for the Civilian mecha: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1BuAqzNqq4y1kxx2oFX67d_0JOk9MII-VHe1ARHOcpD8/edit?usp=drivesdk


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> The Vengeance-class is based on the dreadnought that appears in Star Trek Into Darkness, appearing in Star Trek Online: http://sto.gamepedia.com/Kelvin_Timeline_Intel_Dreadnought_Cruiser
> 
> I haven't decided all the changes for the Star Empire-class, yet. I'm open to suggestions, but certainly it would have trandporters, possibly an altered armament, probably including torpedo laumchers.
> 
> Here is the right link for the Civilian mecha: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1BuAqzNqq4y1kxx2oFX67d_0JOk9MII-VHe1ARHOcpD8/edit?usp=drivesdk




Oh yeah.. the Vengeance from Into Darkness. that make sense.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

kronos182 said:


> I forget.. is the Babylon 5 universe present in Coreline?




Yes. A version of B5 and B4 are floating together on one of Earth's LaGrange Points, and I guess Earthforce was absorbed by the UNSC (or maybe not? What do you guys think?).


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Yes. A version of B5 and B4 are floating together on one of Earth's LaGrange Points, and I guess Earthforce was absorbed by the UNSC (or maybe not? What do you guys think?).




Ok.. I've got a few EF weapons in statted up.. I was looking at my copy of the B5 RPG by Mongoose Publishing, and pulled the PPG from that, with a minor adjustment to better fit the fluff.
I'll stat up a few more things from that as well.. as the stats for vehicles/ships don't translate too well to d20 future.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Yeah, I know. I own the second edition myself (and SST, Wars and Judge Dredd).

Vehicle stats are pretty different but the orders part looks ok.


----------



## Lord Zack

I've been thinking about Beerus (from Dragon Ball Super, amongst other things). He is noted in Super as not being all that great of a God of Destruction (nor is Shin his counterpart as Supreme Kai particularly good at his job). In Coreline, however it might be that other cosmic and divine beings are able to keep him in check, preventing him from going too far in his destructive impulses and focusing him on things that need to be destroyed to keep the balance. This turn might help keep Frieza in check, because even though Frieza and Beerus have a quite amicable relationship a proper God of Destruction should keep him from going too far.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

I was thinking myself more like the CLULESS Virus intervenes and 'waters down' or nullifies the Universe-Destroying (and maybe Earth-destroying) stuff.

Of course, nobody knows when it will intervene and when it will not, so obviously such types of threats are still policed.

Think of it as a GM. Wouldn't do for one of the players to suddenly destroy the Game without its say-so and ruin it for everybody, would it?


----------



## Lord Zack

I've done a write-up of the United Earth Federation Alliance/Earth Federation: http://lordzack0.deviantart.com/art/The-United-Earth-Federation-Alliance-693559571


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Cool.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Cell phone... Using it right now and dunno when will I ever get a computer.

Think some documents, like the Deus Ex cybernetics Zack cookd up, are very important to have around.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Cell phone... Using it right now and dunno when will I ever get a computer.
> 
> Think some documents, like the Deus Ex cybernetics Zack cookd up, are very important to have around.




Not just that.. but all other information also collected... like all the information for different groups, corporations, people, equipment, spells, etc and a timeline, would be nice.. like a nice large pdf or something.. organized.. kind of like a setting book.. yeah.. that's a huge project to work on..


----------



## kronos182

Some Earth Force (B5) weapons.

PPG Ammunition
The Earth Alliance switched to using PPG weapons, mostly for its space borne forces, as the standard issued EF-7 and EF-PR will usually not penetrate  the hulls of ships and stations. To reduce logistical concerns, almost all of the Earth Force units are issued PPG weapons of various types, but all use standardized power packs called Caps, shaped like mushrooms. The type 1 are about half an inch long, and half an inch wide, and are used in pistol sized weapons. The Type 2 are an inch long, half an inch wide, and used in rifles.
Type 1 PDC 8 for 5
Type 2 PDC 9 for 5

PPG, Auricon EF-7
The standard weapon of all EarthForce personnel authorized to carry weapons. The PPG was selected as the main weapon for ship and station personnel as while it can be deadly to organics, it isn't as powerful against materials such as ship hulls, with very little chance of a hull breach from a missed shot.
Most PPGs of earth manufacture use energy caps that are shaped like mushrooms. 
(These stats are based on those from the B5 RPG by Mongoose Publishing, with a minor change by me.)

Auricon EF-7 PPG (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 2d8
Critical: 19-20/x2
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: 60 ft
Rate of Fire: s
Size: small
Weight: 1 lb
Ammo: 12 cap type 1
Purchase DC: 10 Lic (+1)
Notes: Inanimate objects, such as doors, ship hulls, vehicles, etc are considered to have 50% greater hardness/DR.


PPG, Auricon EF-PR
A rifle PPG that looks like a larger and elongated EF-7, is used for longer ranged combat and assigned only to security personnel. Although it deals the same damage as the EF-7, making it safe for use on ships, it has longer range, a larger ammunition capacity, using a larger cap, and the capability of autofire.

Auricon EF-PR PPG (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 2d8
Critical: 19-20/x2
Damage Type: energy
Range Increment: 100 ft
Rate of Fire: S,A
Size: Large
Weight: 4 lbs
Ammo: 24 cap type 2
Purchase DC: 12 Res (+2)
Notes: Inanimate objects, such as doors, ship hulls, vehicles, etc are considered to have 50% greater hardness/DR.


PPG, EF-334
The EF-334 heavy PPG hand gun is used by Earth Alliance SOC and other special force units including army units as it has better penetration against light armour, brush and interior walls.

EF-334 Heavy PPG PIstol (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 2d10
Critical: 19-20/x2
Damage Type: energy
Range Increment: 60 ft
Rate of Fire: s
Size: small
Weight: 1 lb
Ammo: 8 cap type 1
Purchase DC: 15 Mil (+3)
Notes: 


PPG, EF-749A3 Carbine Rifle
The EF-749A3 is an upgraded version of the EF-PR for SOC and special forces units in Earth Force. It comes with  folding stock for better stability and making it compact when folded, integrated optical scope, and improved range, and a mounting for a single shot grenade launcher under the barrel.

EF-749A3 (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 2d8+2
Critical: 19-20/x2
Damage Type: energy
Range Increment: 200 ft
Rate of Fire: s
Size: large
Weight: 5 lbs
Ammo: 24 cap type 2
Purchase DC: 17 Mil (+3)
Notes: Integrated thermoptical scope, folding stock, mount for underbarrel single shot grenade launcher (30-40mm).


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Ok, this is cool.

Need a good "Harry Potter"-verse term for Pariah Gene carriers.

We have 'mudblood' (wizards born from normal folks), 'squibs' (normal people born from mates), 'muggles' and 'no-majs' for normal people...

Dunno... 'turn-offers'?


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Ok, this is cool.
> 
> Need a good "Harry Potter"-verse term for Pariah Gene carriers.
> 
> We have 'mudblood' (wizards born from normal folks), 'squibs' (normal people born from mates), 'muggles' and 'no-majs' for normal people...
> 
> Dunno... 'turn-offers'?




But the Pariah Gene affects psionics... which is what the WH40K universe uses.. not real magic.. so what would the Potter-verse call psionic people?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Theres two "Pariah Gene" types on The Line. One is the 40K version. The Line version (which was called such because people thought that it was the 40K versión... By the time they caught on to the mistake the nickname stuck) shuts down powers in general (psi, Magic, ki, superpowers).

Dunno what they could call psions... maybe "mind-seekers"?


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Theres two "Pariah Gene" types on The Line. One is the 40K version. The Line version (which was called such because people thought that it was the 40K versión... By the time they caught on to the mistake the nickname stuck) shuts down powers in general (psi, Magic, ki, superpowers).
> 
> Dunno what they could call psions... maybe "mind-seekers"?




Oh.. there was a mind reader in Fantastic Beasts.. the one sister, I forget her name.. there was a name for what she was, so some kind of word play off that?


----------



## Lord Zack

Kronos, if you are interested in stating out another mobile suit, I'd like to see the GAT-X105 Strike Gundam. It might make sense to do the GAT-X102 Duel Gundam first as the Strike's predecessor and a simpler mobile suit in the series. If you want to do the other G Project mobile suits and perhaps their mass-production versions and variants that'd be cool too, but the Strike is the one I want most.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> Kronos, if you are interested in stating out another mobile suit, I'd like to see the GAT-X105 Strike Gundam. It might make sense to do the GAT-X102 Duel Gundam first as the Strike's predecessor and a simpler mobile suit in the series. If you want to do the other G Project mobile suits and perhaps their mass-production versions and variants that'd be cool too, but the Strike is the one I want most.




I'll add to list. Which Gundam series is the strike in?
Oh.. and if anyone has any ideas for more Tiberium enhanced NOD vehicle abilities, even a vague idea for something, as I want to flesh out more NOD stuff that I started awhile back when Macro first did a little blurb for NOD.


----------



## Lord Zack

The Strike is from Mobile Suit Gundam Seed.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> The Strike is from Mobile Suit Gundam Seed.




Thanks. I'll read up on it. And I'll also see about putting together a few of the federation ships you had on that doc you posted awhile ago.. soon as i find the link for it again on a few pages back.


----------



## Lord Zack

Whoops double post.


----------



## Leik714

And how would all of the spacial factions live together? 
I can imagine The United Federation of Planets (Star Trek), The Systems Alliance (Mass Effect), The Interstellar Alliance (Babylon 5), The Galactic Patrol (Dragon Ball), maybe the Tau Empire (Warhammer 40k), the Convenat (Halo) and others forging alliances or even unifying in a same faction.
But factions like The Imperium of Man (Again, Warhammer 40k) or The Planet Trade Organization (Again, Dragon Ball) definitely do not. They have very different ideologies.
So, these factions would be constantly at war?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

And there are three versions of the Imperium: Canon, Brighthammer and S&WH40K.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> And there are three versions of the Imperium: Canon, Brighthammer and S&WH40K.




I don't think I know anything of the Brighthammer or S&WH40k universes..


----------



## marcoasalazarm

https://1d4chan.org/wiki/Setting:Brighthammer_40,000/2nd_edition

https://1d4chan.org/wiki/Setting:Brighthammer_40,000/1st_edition

Pretty much still need to work on details for this setting itself, but Brighthammer is the Mirror Universe of canon Warhammer 40K, and as you would probably expect, it is less of a hellhole to live in.

Shinji and Warhammer 40K... Yeah... That kid as the Emperor. And probably an unwilling one. And Evas as Titams.

Obviously, the cries of "false Emperor" are louder when it comes to him.

And there is also Neo-Chaos from "The Open Door" that fights regular Chaos and their Order cpounterparts.


----------



## AnimeSniper

So I was looking through all the Random Generators found on http://donjon.bin.sh/ and found this http://donjon.bin.sh/scifi/random/#type=mecha amongst all of them.

Hope the site is useful.


----------



## kronos182

AnimeSniper said:


> So I was looking through all the Random Generators found on http://donjon.bin.sh/ and found this http://donjon.bin.sh/scifi/random/#type=mecha amongst all of them.
> 
> Hope the site is useful.




Hmmm.. could come in handy for when I need some inspiration for some random stuff. Thanks


----------



## AnimeSniper

Yeah the site has a slew of random generators from fantasy to high tech sci-fi opera campaigns 

Small sampling for Heavy Urban Mecha...

*Tyrfing*: Heavy Urban Combat Mech. The Tyrfing has a reinforced frame and vectored fusion jump jets. It carries a plasma sword in its right hand, and an armored shield in its left. A heavy laser cannon in each side of the torso provides ranged firepower. It is also equipped with a searchlight mounted in the right shoulder for night operations.

*Scimitar*: Heavy Urban Combat Mech. The Scimitar has a sturdy frame with several modular hardpoints. It carries a rotary autocannon in its hands, capable of firing either armor-piercing or high-explosive rounds. A heavy particle cannon in each side of the torso provides additional firepower. It is also equipped with an anti-missile system mounted in the left shoulder.

*Loge*: Heavy Urban Combat Mech. The Loge has an agile frame with several modular hardpoints. It is armed with a heavy particle cannon in the right arm and a short-range missile pack in each side of the torso. It is also equipped with a searchlight mounted in the center torso for night operations.

*Prometheus*: Heavy Urban Combat Mech. The Prometheus has a heavily armored frame with several modular hardpoints. It carries a fusion lance in its right hand, and an armored shield in its left. A rotary autocannon in each side of the torso provides ranged firepower. The model is notorious for requiring frequent maintenance.

*Ambush*: Heavy Urban Combat Mech. The Ambush has a hull-down four-legged frame covered by ablative panels. It carries a heavy particle cannon in its right hand, and has a heavy laser cannon in each side of the torso for additional firepower. The model is frequently field-modified with a more capable targeting computer.

*Demolisher*: Heavy Urban Combat Mech. The Demolisher has an agile frame and vectored fusion jump jets. It carries a rotary autocannon in its hands, capable of firing either armor-piercing or incendiary rounds. A rotary missile launcher in each side of the torso provides additional firepower.

*Lynx*: Heavy Urban Combat Mech. The Lynx has a heavily armored frame with several modular hardpoints. It is armed with a heavy particle cannon in each arm and a heavy laser cannon in each side of the torso.
Havoc: Heavy Urban Combat Mech. The Havoc has a hull-down six-legged frame with several modular hardpoints. It carries a heavy laser cannon in its hands, and has a rotary autocannon in each side of the torso for additional firepower. It is also equipped with a searchlight mounted above the left side of the body for night operations.

*Demolisher*: Heavy Urban Combat Mech. The Demolisher has a compact frame with several modular hardpoints. It is armed with a heavy railgun in the right arm, capable of firing either armor-piercing or incendiary rounds. A short-range missile pack in each side of the torso provides additional firepower. The model is well-liked by techs for its advanced self-diagnostic network.

*Commando*: Heavy Urban Combat Mech. The Commando has a basic frame and vectored fusion jump jets. It is armed with a rotary autocannon in the right arm and a short-range missile pack in each side of the torso. The model is frequently field-modified with anti-personnel mines.


----------



## kronos182

I could probably make stats for a few of those later this weekend when I get home.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Idea for mech or powered armor:

The DDT (dunno what that could mean): packs shields, Machine guns, Flamethrowers, gas launchers, and a wholw lot of explosives, including claymores all over. Very strong armor. Meant for anti-superpowered martial artist warfare vía either area denial or turning a close-quarters battle into a "bullet hell".


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Idea for mech or powered armor:
> 
> The DDT (dunno what that could mean): packs shields, Machine guns, Flamethrowers, gas launchers, and a wholw lot of explosives, including claymores all over. Very strong armor. Meant for anti-superpowered martial artist warfare vía either area denial or turning a close-quarters battle into a "bullet hell".




Shields as in physical shields or energy/force shields?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Guess forcefields.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Guess forcefields.




M'kay.. I'll work on something like that.


----------



## kronos182

Just out of curiousity.. has anyone had problems with the PM system not working in the last 2 days?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Worked for me.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Worked for me.




It's working now for me.. also had a few other parts not work, but got them fixed. Oh.. for that DDT.. does it actually have to be shields, or can I use something else.. like a kind of repulsion field (either upon contact throws target back ((and thus knocking them prone, or even stunned)) or deals damage to anything that strikes it ((like an electrical field or something)) ) ??


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Could be mission adaptable part of the gadgery.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Could be mission adaptable part of the gadgery.




Ok, I can do that.. make some of the systems modular.. 

Out of curiousity.. can we pull stuff from mods for games? I was on Deviantart and saw some artwork for some stuff for a mod and thought "yeah.. that can work with tiberium and the contaminated areas"


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Yeah, sure.


----------



## kronos182

Something else to go along with the Eagle Transport..

Mark IX Hawk


The Mark IX Hawk is a warship produced by MarSec (one of various corporations created by AEGIS through its X-COM branch for funding), using plans and working models that were obtained by its SHADO branch from Moonbase Alpha (and also were lying around on a couple of SHADO bases) to protect Moonbase Alpha and the fleet of Eagle Transports. Built in a similar modular style as the Eagle, with a command module with room for a crew of two (pilot and gunner), the service module behind that, followed by the engines. On the sides of the service module are two short wings designed to hold additional weapons.

The command module has an escape hatch, and can detach from the main body, able to dock with another compatible craft or use as an emergency escape capsule. The service module section is modular, allowing for quick replacements of parts and reloading of weapons. This module holds the main weapons of the Hawk, which include three dual laser batteries, two fixed forward, one in a turret, 16 missiles in two launchers and two fusion torpedoes for heavy punch. The two wings can support a single laser each or two missiles.
The Hawk can be fitted with extra boosters for greater speed, refueling booms.

Mark IX Hawk (Late PL5-PL6)
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Fighter
Size: Colossal (-8)
Tactical Speed: 3000 ft
Defense: 11
Flat-Footed Defense: 9
Autopilot Defense: 8
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 6d20 (120), 20 hp shields
Initiative Modifier: 
Pilot's Class Bonus: 
Pilot's Dex Modifier: 
Gunner's Attack Bonus: 
Length: 61.5 feet
Weight: 120,000
Targeting System Bonus: +3
Crew: 2
Passenger Capacity: 0
Cargo Capacity: 50 lbs
Grapple Modifier: 
Base PDC: 52
Restriction: Mil (+3)

Attack: -4 ranged 1 laser battery (6d8 fire) and -8 1 laser battery (6d8 fire); or -4 ranged 2 laser batteries (9d8 fire) and 1 CHE missile launcher (6d12 ballistic); or -5 nuclear missile (16d8 energy)

Attack of Opportunity: none

Standard PL(5-6) Design Spec: Heavy load combat, shields
Bonuses: +5 Fort save vs radiation.
Engines: Thrusters, fusion torch
Armour: Alloy plating
Defense Systems: Autopilot, radiation shielding, shields
Sensors: Class II, targeting system
Communications: Radio transceiver
Weapons: 3 dual laser batteries (two fixed forward, 1 turret mount), 2 CHE missile launchers (16 missiles total), 2 fusion torpedoes (nuclear missiles)
Grappling Systems: 
Refueling Boom
Limited Fuel
Extra Boosters
Shield note: The shields on the Mark IX Hawk are simple and protect against all damage types, similar to the deflector shields equipment, however when they are depleted, take twice as long to restore.
Refueling Boom - This is a hold over from old aircraft, a deployable boom that can be linked to another larger ship that can transfer fuel to the Hawk, allowing it to be refueled in transit without having to land at a planet or station.
Limited Fuel - The Hawk has enough fuel to travel to a single planet and back within a solar system, or make 2 complete trips from a planet's moon and back to the planet before requiring refueling.
Easy to Fix - The design of the Eagle Transport is modular, and many of its systems are very simple, allowing for quick and easy repairs. Repair and Craft checks to repair or modify a Hawk are reduced by -2 each, repair times are reduced by 25%.
Extra Boosters - The Mark IX Hawk can be fitted with a set of 4 Disposable Boosters, increasing the speed to 4000, with use of the afterburn maneuver, with 20 uses. Alternatively, a set of long burn boosters can be fitted, increasing the speed to only 3500 for 6 hours at a time, with a 2 hour cool down period. These boosters include extra fuel so as to not eat into the ships main fuel supply. Used wisely, and with the use of gravity sling maneuvers, the ship can average a speed of 3500 for an entire trip between planets.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

]nice one. Can I post it on DevArt?


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> ]nice one. Can I post it on DevArt?




Of course, or I can do it later (just haven't haven't had a chance to yet). Anything on this thread is for Coreline free use.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Ok cool.


----------



## Lord Zack

Intelligence reports from the Galactic Alliance have reported that the First Order have a new class of warship, the massive Mega-class Star Destroyer.  Only one vessel of this class has been constructed, Supreme Leader Snoke's headquarters the Supremacy. Reports on the vessel's movements show that it is leading an invasion of the territory of the Empire of the Hand.

Other reports have shown that other factions have sought to obtain the schematics for this colossal vessel. Some wish to construct their own Mega-class vessels, while others wish to find a weakness, a goal shared with the Galactic Alliance. Still others plan to design their own craft of similar size and power. It appears that Grand Moff Tarkin has begun to gather more resources to accelerate progress on his superweapons projects, including his new Death Star. In fact his haste has revealed evidence that Galactic Alliance intelligence has interpreted as indicating that there are several projects that the Galactic Alliance has not yet discovered. The Galactic Alliance is seeking new assets for additional covert operations against the First Order, Grand Moff Tarkin's Greater Seswenna and other Imperial and Sith factions.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> Intelligence reports from the Galactic Alliance have reported that the First Order have a new class of warship, the massive Mega-class Star Destroyer.  Only one vessel of this class has been constructed, Supreme Leader Snoke's headquarters the Supremacy. Reports on the vessel's movements show that it is leading an invasion of the territory of the Empire of the Hand.
> 
> Other reports have shown that other factions have sought to obtain the schematics for this colossal vessel. Some wish to construct their own Mega-class vessels, while others wish to find a weakness, a goal shared with the Galactic Alliance. Still others plan to design their own craft of similar size and power. It appears that Grand Moff Tarkin has begun to gather more resources to accelerate progress on his superweapons projects, including his new Death Star. In fact his haste has revealed evidence that Galactic Alliance intelligence has interpreted as indicating that there are several projects that the Galactic Alliance has not yet discovered. The Galactic Alliance is seeking new assets for additional covert operations against the First Order, Grand Moff Tarkin's Greater Seswenna and other Imperial and Sith factions.





That is a plot device ship... a lot of adventures can be made around getting the plans, (think Rogue One), attempted sabotage, to a grand space or ground battle that helps destroy it (attacking shield generators, disable engines, or dock/hanger for a boarding party to get aboard and overload the engines?) or a series of smaller battles that  cut it's line of supply and support fleet so a friendly super weapon can take out the ship.. or protect the friendly super weapon.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

All right, fellas, an idea for a Class (dunno if Prestige or Advanced, or maybe split in half between them. I was thinking it could be a Prestige to The Otaku, but I don't know if The Otaku showcases a natural progression (well, in terms of a narrative character arc that would probably be "guy starts to see more of the Fourth Wall.. and eventually weaponizes it")):

"The Author". This is a class that, in a very minor way, has the capacity to manipulate reality by means of writing stuff (or drawing, or other ways to physically demonstrate whatever you are imagining). Summon characters (although he runs the chance of having them trigger Authored Rage) and gear, trigger soliloquys from Fictional characters around him (only you can hear them but they provide information that they are trying to keep quiet.... maybe a more powerful version triggers a short-term time stop during which the Author can do some stuff like running away, but he's forced to keep doing rolls that represent him trying to pull a comprehensive narration out of his rear end in order to "hold the floor"), teleport using "scene transitions", and the like.

Of course, there could probably be a backfire table as reality (what little remains of it) fights back (or the CLULESS Virus acts like a GM trying to railroad the Author back into its narrative, whatever would fit better in the fluff). And it would probably be "40K Psyker gets a misfire" in terms of potency--being an Author sounds like you're a walking Deus Ex Machina, until reality hits you over the head like a runaway train full of napalm.

Inspiration: Deadpool, Gwenpool (check the most recent arcs), Sutter Cane and those guys from "Re: Creators".

Also don't know if this could be a "Reals" only class or not. I honestly got this idea from reading the TV Tropes page for Gwenpool and thinking, when reading a bullet point on the YMMV page that had a twist being compared to "In The Mouth Of Madness", just pictured her standing on the decrepit church that Sutter Cane was in on that film and doing the same creepy smashing of the fourth wall.


----------



## Lord Zack

You might use the Words of Power system from Pathfinder to represent the flexibility of being able to do whatever you write/draw/etc. They can be found here: http://paizo.com/pathfinderRPG/prd/ultimateMagic/ultimateMagicWordsOfPower.html


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> You might use the Words of Power system from Pathfinder to represent the flexibility of being able to do whatever you write/draw/etc. They can be found here: http://paizo.com/pathfinderRPG/prd/ultimateMagic/ultimateMagicWordsOfPower.html




At a quick glance.. something like that could be adapted.. however as an writing/drawing takes time, 'casting' time would probably be increased, especially for drawing.. and we could use a number of spells slightly modified... like an artist/writer wants an animal/monster to fight for them.. use a summon monster spell (write name/description of monster, while an artist could scribble a quick sketch of it).. I'll look more into this, and chat with marco on this thoughts.
 [MENTION=26698]marcoasalazarm[/MENTION]: let me know what you think.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well... just binged both seasons of "The Expanse" on Netflix (and Green Ronin pulling out an RPG soon? Awesome). Think there's a couple of ideas we could borrow...

...y'know, think we could add "Ludricous Speed" to this thing. Some kind of FTL "afterburner"?

It is absurdly fast, but there is a problem with it: when you hit it, no matter how super-duper-advanced the FTL tech is, reality kind of ensues. As in the G-Force overrides whatever kind of "inertial compensator" the ship is supposed to have, flattens you against your seat, and if you stay in it for too long your blood vessels explode.

So ships that have an Epstein Drive and ones that have Ludricrous Speed boosters have a similar control design scheme, with the control sticks on the seat rests, vocal controls for you to yell (well, mumble) "stop!" if you need to, and maybe even drug dispensers to keep G-LOC from knocking you out.

As for Mars... well, heck, there's a lot of crazy stuff there. Think fellas would like more stuff from "John Carter Of Mars"-style and "War Of The Worlds"-style, but I like "The Martian"... dunno... maybe some pockets of "real" atmosphere, as it was before The Vanishing terraformed the place, still exist?

Belters... well... think there's three or four sci-fi settings out there where the Asteroid Belt's been colonized, and all of them seem to have this "Wild West IN SPAAAAAACCCCEEEE!" feeling to that part of the setting, so they may be somewhat easy to mesh together...


----------



## marcoasalazarm

As for what I think... Well, sounds like a good idea. Sure, willing to chat about it.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Btw, guys.... what can you tell me about apocalypse World system? Just trying to decide if to buy the bundle that is out right now on BOH or not.


----------



## Lord Zack

Sadly I don't know much about Apocalypse World.

I've been thinking of there being a Burning Legion invasion of the Koprulu Sector, inspired by the Legion expansion of World of Warcraft, but probably not exactly following it. The invasion effects both Azeroth, which is near or in the Koprulu Sector,  Sanctuary from Diablo,  also in or near the Koprulu Sector as well as the powers of the Koprulu Sector. The Burning Legion is allied with Khornate and Nurglite forces, Terran cultists, possibility the Tal'darim, and the forces of the Burning Hells. The Burning Legion has also attempted to corrupt broods of feral Zerg, which has resulted in the ire of all the factions of the Zerg. Other forces including the Alpha Quadrant Alliance (UFP, who have protectorates in the Koprulu Sector, including the world of Haven, Klingons, Romulan Republic, etc.) Imperium of Man and the Tau have been involved as well.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Btw, guys.... what can you tell me about apocalypse World system? Just trying to decide if to buy the bundle that is out right now on BOH or not.




Can't say that I'm familiar with it.. I haven't been following new RPG systems at all..

Also.. going through your dev art.. did you ever flesh out more of the Avengers teams thing? Where there's multiple teams for different states/areas? and a bit in Superhero teams here and I think here


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Reviewing what I wrote on DevArt, I have to say that the result of a lot of that writing was the result of a psychotic episode.

Making a long story short, and using TV Tropes terms because it's the best way I can think of right now, Early Installment Weirdness in some stories written for this setting became someone else's Armed With Canon, and the result was that, during the last two or three years (but it seems it's getting better now... at least, if it comes roaring back up it's because of Author Appeal?) various characters and factions that I had pretty much seen myself as very, and that is VERY, heroic and effective were at best painted as Worf Barrage fuel and at worst as an anti-thesis of everything I thought they were.

And that snapped my psyche like a twig. Hence the lot, and that is A LOT, of ranting. Which, it's easy to see, it comes across as that GM that goes into a "this is not what I wanted the adventure to be like!" when he went "Ok, it's cool" at one random anti-social action and two hours afterwards the whole group is going murder-hobo.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Reviewing what I wrote on DevArt, I have to say that the result of a lot of that writing was the result of a psychotic episode.
> 
> Making a long story short, and using TV Tropes terms because it's the best way I can think of right now, Early Installment Weirdness in some stories written for this setting became someone else's Armed With Canon, and the result was that, during the last two or three years (but it seems it's getting better now... at least, if it comes roaring back up it's because of Author Appeal?) various characters and factions that I had pretty much seen myself as very, and that is VERY, heroic and effective were at best painted as Worf Barrage fuel and at worst as an anti-thesis of everything I thought they were.
> 
> And that snapped my psyche like a twig. Hence the lot, and that is A LOT, of ranting. Which, it's easy to see, it comes across as that GM that goes into a "this is not what I wanted the adventure to be like!" when he went "Ok, it's cool" at one random anti-social action and two hours afterwards the whole group is going murder-hobo.




Ah.. I see. Well I've gotten pretty much everything (but most of the rambles) collected. Should make things a little easier for stories (well once more information is collected for time line).

Also I apologize for not getting many things stated lately. I started a new job a few weeks ago and having to adjust to a new shift and all that comes associated with it.


----------



## kronos182

Here's a Star Trek freighter that can be used as a group's mobile base, or ones that populate the space lines (protect from pirates, etc).

J-Class Freighter

The J-Class freighter was a ship of Earth design utilized by the Earth Cargo Service, and fitted with a Warp 2 engine, capable of carrying 30,000 tons of cargo. The rear section of the ship was all cargo section made up of 5 cargo modules, which could be configured for different types of cargo, from palletized goods to cryo-stassis, to short term living space. The cargo section, which takes up the bulk of the ship could be detached in an emergency allowing the primary front section to escape. 
The primary section was shaped like a squared off triangle with a sloped front with the bridge on the upper section. Two warp nacelles  just from the lower two corners on pylons that allow them to extend just past the bottom of the cargo section. The front section connects to the cargo on the lower half at the front, and had an airlock leading to the cargo section. These ships only had two plasma cannons mounted in turrets on the primary section and polarized hull plating for defense, meaning these ships were best used in areas fairly well patrolled against pirates. While most of the cargo is stored in the cargo modules, the forward drive section has about 10 tons of cargo, used primarily for ship supplies and repairs, in the lower hull.
The ship's maximum FTL speed was Warp 2, but with a full load could safely travel at Warp 1.5. Due to the less advanced inertial dampeners, when the ship jumped to or from warp speed, crew and passengers would need to be strapped into seats or hold onto handle bars mounted at standing stations and various locations in the ship, or be knocked off balance.

In Coreline, these ships, although slow and have very weak defenses, are used as 'light' bulk freighters within Federation space, and sold to many start up cargo companies. Starfleet maintains a small fleet of these ships to move cargo about its territory as they needed as many ships as possible to get resources to its worlds once the chaos of the 23 Hours was over. As things settled down, they are slowly being phased out to civilian firms as newer, faster replacements can be built.
While an old dated ship, many adventurers in Coreline find these ships are quite excellent as they are fairly tolerant to light to medium amounts of modifications and add-ons. 

J-Class Freighter (PL 6)
Type: Light
Subtype: Hauler
Size: Colossal (-8)
Tactical Speed: 3500 ft
Defense: 2 (-8 size)
Flat-Footed Defense: 
Autopilot Defense: 6 (-8 size, +4 autopilot)
Hardness: 15
Hit Dice: 24d20 (480 hp)
Initiative Modifier: 
Pilot's Class Bonus: 
Pilot's Dex Modifier: 
Gunner's Attack Bonus: 
Length: ‪755 ft (total) 
Weight: 4,500 tons
Targeting System Bonus: 
Crew: 20 (can run with as little as 10 crew)
Passenger Capacity: 3
Cargo Capacity: 30,000
Grapple Modifier: +16
Base PDC: 49
Restriction: Lic (+1)

Attack: 
Light Plasma Cannon Turret -8 ranged 10d8, 20, fire, 2000 ft, s/a; or
Light Plasma Cannon Turret -8 ranged 10d8, 20, fire, 2000 ft, s/a and Light Plasma Cannon turret -13 ranged, 10d8, 20, fire, 2000 ft, s/a.Attack of Opportunity: Standard PL(6) 

Design Spec: Agile Ships (+1 Dodge), Easy to Repair (Repair DC -4, -25% time), Swiss Army Tech, Slow and Steady, Detachable Drive Section
Engines: thrusters, ion engines, warp drive (max warp 2, 1.5 with full cargo load)
Armour: ditanium
Defense Systems: polarized hull plating, autopilot
Sensors: Class II
Communications: radio transceiver, drivesat comm array
Weapons:  2 light plasma cannon turrets
Grappling Systems: grapplers x1

Slow and Steady
The ships is designed to transport cargo, not speed or combat. For every 10,000 tons of cargo, reduce tactical speed by -500 ft, -1 penalty to Initiative. However any saves sensitive cargo needs (against vibrations, Fort saves, etc) gain +4 bonus.

Detachable Drive Section
The forward section of the ship can detach in an emergency, with a length of only 121 ft, and only 100 hit points, +1 to Init for the first round after detaching. Speed can be increased to 4000 ft for 5 minutes at a time, with 10 minute cool down, and can reach Warp 2. Detaching takes 1 full round, the ship can not move while detaching. Reattaching to the cargo section takes 1 minute and requires a Pilot check DC 10 in normal circumstances, DC 20 in combat situations.


----------



## kronos182

A couple of Babylon 5 Earth Alliance built shuttles.

EA Civilian Trader

One of many different classes of ships used by private individuals to provide relatively cheap cargo carrying services. Most are based on the basic frame of EA shuttles, with a rectangular body that tappers at the front, lacking gravity, and require Jump Gates to access hyperspace to get between systems. Fitted with extra sensors and fuel tanks to allow them to travel long distances between refueling. Some are modified for planetary surveys and Hyper space (B5 hyperspace) routes and mining surveying. These shuttles are capable of entering and leaving an atmosphere. These ships were equipped with afterburners to allow them to attempt to outrun, if only for a few moments, any raiders, and reach safety of a jump gate. For defense a top mounted particle gun (usually a laser) turret is fitted, allowing the pilot to fire it, or it can be fired by an automated system. These ships usually have enough fuel for 10 days travelling in normal space, and 50 light years by hyperspace, with space for 20 days of air and food. 

EA Civilian Trader (PL6)
Type: Ultralight 
Subtype: Shuttle
Size: gargantuan (-4)
Tactical Speed: 3000 ft
Defense: 6 (-4 size)
Flat-Footed Defense: 
Autopilot Defense: 8 (-4 size, +2 autopilot)
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 6d20 120 hp
Initiative Modifier: 
Pilot's Class Bonus: 
Pilot's Dex Modifier: 
Gunner's Attack Bonus: 
Length: 58.6 ft
Weight: 210,000 lbs
Targeting System Bonus: 
Crew: 1
Passenger Capacity: 3
Cargo Capacity: 6000 lbs
Grapple Modifier: 
Base PDC: 47
Restriction: Licenced (+1)

Attack: laser turret -4 ranged, 6d8, 20, fire, 3000 ft, s.

Attack of Opportunity: 

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: No gravity, afterburners, long range autopilot, automated weapon
Engines: thrusters, fusion torch, afterburners
Armour: alloy plating
Defense Systems: autopilot, damage control system (1d10)
Sensors: Class II sensors
Communications: radio transceiver
Weapons: particle gun  (laser) turret
Grappling Systems: 

No Gravity
The ship lacks gravity generators, requiring the crew to be strapped into their seats or float away. The crew can get around the ship by wearing magnetic boots, and hand rails are mounted throughout the ship.

Afterburners
This system is similar to the disposable boasters, only they are not disposable, allowing the pilot to use the afterburn action, granting +500 ft to speed.

Long Range Autopilot
This system is a modified autopilot, allowing the pilot to turn it on and the ship will fly along a flight path, but will avoid danger, like a normal autopilot, but will also avoid detected spatial dangers, such as asteroid fields, dangerous nebulas, etc, and notify the pilot of course corrections. Has Pilot and Navigate skills at +4, and internal alarm and voice warning of course changes or detect dangers it can not avoid, to notify the pilot.

Automated Weapon
The weapon turret can be set to automated mode, allowing the pilot to focus on flying. The system has +1 to attack (total of -3, unless targeting systems are installed), attacking any target not designated as friendly out to 3 range increments (9000 ft), but prioritizing those within the first range increment (3000 ft). Turning on or off the automated weapon is a standard action by the pilot.

Additional Systems
The Civilian Trader can be fitted with additional systems and hardware, allowing it to fulfill a number of different roles.

Additional Fuel Tanks
These additional fuel tanks each give the ship another 5 days of real space travel and 10 light years in hyperspace. The ship can be fitted with 4 additional fuel tanks without compromising speed and flight capabilities. Each additional 2 fuel tanks after 4 imparts -1 to Pilot checks, -500 ft to tactical speed. PDC 22 each fuel tank.

Planetary Survey Package
This series of equipment turns a basic Civilian Trader into a planetary survey ship, allowing the pilot to survey planets for life, minerals and other information. Adds 2 fuel tanks, adds Class IV sensor system,  but lacks the ability to identify a starship's weapons and systems, but grants +4 to Knowledge: Earth Sciences, can scan for chemical and mineral composition of a 500 ft area of a planet, up to 2000 ft deep (heavy lead and radioactive materials limits depth to only 500 ft). Includes 5 probes that can be launched can collect samples and enhance range the ship sensors depending on the type of probe used, includes the system to launch and recover 5 probes. Additional probes can be carried, but requires time to load them into the launchers. Reduces cargo capacity to 2000 lbs, increase life support/supplies to 30 days. The engines and autopilot are configured for longer distance travel, allowing for long coast times with the engines in a standby mode, only powering up to maintain speed. With a Navigate check DC 10 and Pilot check DC 15 the pilot can extend real space fuel range by 50%. An additional 25% range can be achieved if the pilot is able to make 1 to 3 planetary gravity sling shot maneuvers along the flight path. PDC +2 to configure the ship with Planetary Survey, and become permanent part of the ship.



EA Shuttle
The standard Earth Alliance shuttle, larger than the Civilian Trader, but lacks the ability to enter an atmosphere, but has a larger passenger capacity. Requires a Jump Gate to get between systems. With a rectangular body that tappers at the front, lacking gravity, and require Jump Gates to access hyperspace to get between systems. These ships were equipped with afterburners to allow them to attempt to outrun, if only for a few moments, any raiders, and reach safety of a jump gate. These ships usually have enough fuel for 10 days travelling in normal space, and 50 light years by hyperspace, with space for 20 days of air and food for up to 26 people. 

Ea Shuttle (PL6)
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: shuttle
Size: gargantuan (-4)
Tactical Speed: 3000 ft
Defense: 6 (-4 size)
Flat-Footed Defense: 
Autopilot Defense: 8 (-4 size, +2 autopilot)
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 7d20 140 hp
Initiative Modifier: 
Pilot's Class Bonus: 
Pilot's Dex Modifier: 
Gunner's Attack Bonus: 
Length: 60.7 ft
Weight: 220,000 lbs
Targeting System Bonus: 
Crew: 1-2
Passenger Capacity: 24
Cargo Capacity: 5000 lbs
Grapple Modifier: 
Base PDC: 47
Restriction: Licenced (+1)

Attack: 

Attack of Opportunity: 

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: No gravity, afterburners, long range autopilot
Engines: thrusters, fusion torch, afterburners
Armour: alloy plating
Defense Systems: autopilot, damage control system (1d10)
Sensors: Class II sensors
Communications: radio transceiver
Weapons:
Grappling Systems: 

No Gravity
The ship lacks gravity generators, requiring the crew to be strapped into their seats or float away. The crew can get around the ship by wearing magnetic boots, and hand rails are mounted throughout the ship.

Afterburners
This system is similar to the disposable boasters, only they are not disposable, allowing the pilot to use the afterburn action, granting +500 ft to speed.

Long Range Autopilot
This system is a modified autopilot, allowing the pilot to turn it on and the ship will fly along a flight path, but will avoid danger, like a normal autopilot, but will also avoid detected spatial dangers, such as asteroid fields, dangerous nebulas, etc, and notify the pilot of course corrections. Has Pilot and Navigate skills at +4, and internal alarm and voice warning of course changes or detect dangers it can not avoid, to notify the pilot.


----------



## kronos182

Y-Class Freighter

The Y-Class freighter was a ship of Earth design utilized by the Earth Cargo Service, and fitted with a Warp 2 engine, capable of carrying 20,000 tons of cargo.  Instead of a drive section mounted in front of a series of cargo modules, the Y-Class mounts 8 large cargo areas on the sides, four each side, with the ship's main systems mounted in the body that joins the cargo holds. While this still makes the cargo holds vulnerable, the ship's main systems are more protected. The Y-Class can't separate like the J-Class could, although the ship can jettison the cargo holds in an emergency, but can't reattach them without the use of a space dock. 
These ships where slightly larger than the J-Class, but were slightly more advanced, armed with only a single plasma cannon mounted in a turret normally, mounted under the nose, and polarized hull plating for defense, meaning these ships were best used in areas fairly well patrolled against pirates. While most of the cargo is stored in the cargo modules, the a smaller cargo hold in the main hull could hold 10 tons, usually used for supplies and repair parts. The Y-Class also had a small hanger for a single shuttle pod as the ships were not capable of planetary landings.
The ship's maximum FTL speed was Warp 2, but with a full load could safely travel at Warp 1.5, but could push this to 1.8 for short periods of time. Due to the less advanced inertial dampeners, when the ship jumped to or from warp speed, crew and passengers would need to be strapped into seats or hold onto handle bars mounted at standing stations and various locations in the ship, or be knocked off balance.

In Coreline, these ships, although slow and have very weak defenses, are used as 'light' bulk freighters within Federation space, and sold to many start up cargo companies. Starfleet maintains a small fleet of these ships to move cargo about its territory as they needed as many ships as possible to get resources to its worlds once the chaos of the 23 Hours was over. As things settled down, they are slowly being phased out to civilian firms as newer, faster replacements can be built.
While an out dated ship, many adventurers in Coreline find these ships are quite excellent as they are fairly tolerant to light to medium amounts of modifications and add-ons. 

Y-Class Freighter (PL 6)
Type: Light
Subtype: Hauler
Size: Colossal (-8)
Tactical Speed: 3500 ft
Defense: 2 (-8 size)
Flat-Footed Defense: 
Autopilot Defense: 6 (-8 size, +4 autopilot)
Hardness: 15
Hit Dice: 25d20 (500 hp)
Initiative Modifier: 
Pilot's Class Bonus: 
Pilot's Dex Modifier: 
Gunner's Attack Bonus: 
Length: ‪761 ft (total) 
Weight: 4,700 tons
Targeting System Bonus: 
Crew: 24 (can run with as little as 10 crew)
Passenger Capacity: 4Cargo Capacity: 20,000
Grapple Modifier: +16
Base PDC: 50
Restriction: Lic (+1)

Attack: 
Light Plasma Cannon Turret -8 ranged 10d8, 20, fire, 2000 ft, s/a

Attack of Opportunity: 

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Agile Ships (+1 Dodge), Easy to Repair (Repair DC -4, -25% time), Swiss Army Tech, Slow and Steady, Detachable Cargo Modules
Engines: thrusters, ion engines, warp drive (max warp 2, 1.5 with full cargo load)
Armour: ditanium
Defense Systems: polarized hull plating, autopilot
Sensors: Class II
Communications: radio transceiver, drivesat comm array
Weapons:  Light plasma cannon turret
Grappling Systems: grapplers x1
Auxiliary Craft: 1 shuttle pod or similar sized shuttle

Slow and Steady
The ships is designed to transport cargo, not speed or combat. For every 10,000 tons of cargo, reduce tactical speed by -500 ft, -1 penalty to Initiative. However any saves sensitive cargo needs (against vibrations, Fort saves, etc) gain +4 bonus.

Detachable Cargo Modules
The 8 cargo modules can be jettisoned in an emergency, such as critically damaged or dangerous cargo threatens the ship. A pod can be ejected as a move equivalent action and can be done as the ship is moving. Each jettisoned module reduces the ship's main hit points by 20 hp. If all 8 are jettisoned, the ship gains +1 to Init for the first round after detaching. Speed can be increased to 4000 ft for 5 minutes at a time, with 10 minute cool down if all pods are jettisoned. Jettisoned pods can only be reattached at a space dock.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Ok, dumb question... anybody here knows if there's anybody who could star the d&d cartoon kids for D20M?

I know there is a booklet with stars for them for 3.5 DnD, but dunno how smooth it would be to put them in Modern.


----------



## kronos182

I know there's info somewhere that will give instructions on transferring D&D 3.5 to d20 modern.. if we can find that, I could do that if I had the stats for the d&d kids.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well, I think i have some luck finding the D&D 'toon book, but no "how to convert D&D to D20M" rules.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Well, I think i have some luck finding the D&D 'toon book, but no "how to convert D&D to D20M" rules.




I think I might have said rules in my horde of pdfs.. I'll have to look through them (several hundred of them) and see if I do have it. But if you do find the d&d toon book, email it to me and I'll work on it.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Sent your way. Had to be a link, though, sorry.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Sent your way. Had to be a link, though, sorry.




Nothing to be sorry about, link works just as well.


----------



## kronos182

Sorry I haven't been more active on here lately. Switched positions at work, which means new location, new hours.
So.. other than the Strike Gundam 105 I think it is.. the U-wing (I know.. that was requested back during when Rogue one came out), are there any other requests for stuff for me to pump out? 
I was thinking of doing a few more Clone Wars era stuff (a few vehicles, weapons, ships, etc), then do a some star trek original series era stuff, a few more Babylon 5 things.. any suggestions or anything specific anyone wants to see?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

All right... don't really know, so let's throw a couple of nuts ideas here:

"Jayce And The Wheeled Warriors". The Lightning League vehicles and the Monster Minds (which I guess would be monsters). The "Stack And Attack" gadget I guess would be some kind of drone weapon that allows weapons to fly independently for a moment, land on a vehicle's weapon slot, and then immediately open fire.

Also I guess the gadgets from the "Kingsman" series. Available as super-secret gentlemen's fashion accesories from Huntman And Kingsman (Saville Row). Stuff like signet rings (taser and concealed-blade, probably poisoned), shoes (there's ones with a concealed blade with poison and the ones that are so tough that can withstand stepping on a land mine), the umbrellas that are a Swiss Army Knife of mass destruction (concealed magnet, grappling hook, projectile weapons system with multiple settings, tough enough to use as a club and lance, deployable shield that can take anything short of a .50), hand grenade (and FLAMETHROWER) lighters, pistols with underbarrel shotguns, watches that can fire off mini-taser bolas and darts with optional amnesia drug lacing, travel cases that not only probably have the "From Russia With Love" contents but are machinegun, rocket launcher and deployable shield...

...and business suits that are body armor. Those are important.


----------



## kronos182

I don't think I'm familiar with Jayce and the Wheeled Warriors.. sounds kind of familiar but I can't place it, at the moment.

As for the Kingsman series.. yeah.. I can probaby put some stuff for that together.. I don't remember the umbrella shooting bullets.. but then it's been awhile since I saw the first one. I did see the second one a couple of days ago. 
The plain clothes armour will need a little work.. debating if they should be DR or just defense bonus like other armors.. hmm.. maybe I'll go DR.. no bonus to defense but can negate some of the damage done.. yeah.. that'll work.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well, the umbrella had a shotgun mode that saw some bloody use on Valentine's base on the first film, so I guess whatever spy super-tech is used for it (which I guess saw some upgrading on The Line) has multiple ammo modes.

Could be something like it has flechettes and shotgun mode shoots a bunch of them in a cone.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well... another idea is the tech from "Attack On Titan".

So talking the 3D maneuver gear as it is canonically and some kind of high tech variations--like one that is part of a hard shell armor or power armor.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

http://www.mahq.net/mecha/votoms/votoms.htm

http://jayce.wikia.com/wiki/Jayce_and_the_Wheeled_Warriors


----------



## kronos182

Since there was a request for some Kingsman equipment...

King-Q's Workshop

"Ah, you're just in time, Double-O 7. We have some new interesting items to show you." - One of several versions of Q.
*CENTRAL OFFICES:* New York, USA; London, England; Berlin, German, all unknown to public.
*MAJOR REGIONAL OFFICES:* Several locations in several countries, only high ranking members know all of the locations.
*MAJORITY STOCKHOLDER:* Unknown
*INFORMATION: *
King-Q's Workshop is a company created by several versions of Q from the Bond universe, also with other tech members from secret agencies, such as the Triple X program, Kingsman and others, including a couple S.H.I.E.D. tech engineers, that focus on creating the equipment spies and other special agents require in the field. This can include anything from bullet proof formal wear, submarine cars, to umbrellas that act as shields and weapons or cell phones with automatic lock picking (both mechanical and electrical) tools and stun guns.
Q's Workshop receives funding from several agencies, and provides services to those agencies, with some sales to private agencies, however sales and equipment to such groups always monitors and tracked, with remote deactivation systems, to prevent them from being used against allied agencies. 
At the regional/satellite locations is a legitimate company that is a front, and a source of additional income, that hides a hidden workshop, lab and storage area for that branch of King-Q's Workshop, that agents can access and acquire new equipment. 

King-Q provides a range of 'basic' or stock equipment that is available for anyone, but also has a number of items that are available only to specific agencies that pay a premium to keep them from being shared with anyone else, which all employees of King-Q uphold. Agents from different agencies will only know of a few locations that King-Q releases to each agency, and usually never letting two agencies know of the same location. This is done in the event of a security breach in one agency and the location be known.

Sample Equipment

*Protective Plain Clothes*
All agents require some protection, but they can't be seen wearing armour. Instead of acting to deflect or help the agent avoid being hit, as the agent should be well trained to avoid being hit, this armour, while looking like normal clothing from everyday street clothes to formal attire, is designed to reduce the effect of the attack. This is done by using combinations of advanced kevlar, "liquid' armour and other special and advanced technology to make advanced materials. 

Protective Plain Clothes
Type: Concealed
Equipment Bonus: +0
Nonprof. Bonus: +0
Max Dex: *
Armour Penalty: 0
Speed (30 ft): 30 ft
Weight: 2 and up*
Purchase DC: 25 and up
Restriction: Unique* (+4 or +5)
Notes: Grants Damage Resistance 10 to Ballistic, Concussion, Slashing and Piercing. Styles varies from generic clothing found in most department stores (PDC25) to expensive brands (PDC28) to unique designer clothing (PDC32 and higher). Typicaly no limit to Max Dex bonus, however, depending on the style of clothing might restrict movement, but the clothing would be designed to easily remove the more restrictive parts, which might include other special gadgets.


*Umbrellas*
This device looks like an umbrella, usually with a hooked handle, black in colour and of high quality, but contains a few different options, depending on function, but all contain a few basic features. These are based on ones from the Kingsman series and other sources.
*
Basic Umbrella*
These umbrellas function as a standard umbrella, but are also made of a light weight, but strong material. When opened and held before the user, it can act as a protective barrier, similar to a tower shield, providing cover to the user and deflects projectiles. The inner side of the umbrella is a digital screen that shows what is on the other side of the umbrella, allowing the user to see what is on the other side. The umbrella is strong enough to be used as a club, making it an excellent melee weapon.
When used as a shield, provides a Defense Bonus of +4, those not trained gain +3 bonus. The umbrella can alternatively be used as cover, providing three-quarters cover when standing, but if the user crouches and holds the umbrella close against them, they can gain full cover in one direction, but this renders the user immovable with the full cover bonus, and can only move at half speed when used as three-quarters cover. Unfortunately heavy weapons of .50 cal and larger can punch through the umbrella, ignoring half the bonus to Defense, but deals only half damage to the user. The umbrella can take 'survive' 3 hits from .50 cal, but each hit reduces the bonus to Defense by -1 each strike, but after the third strike, the umbrella is useless. The umbrella has 25 hp with hardness/dr 12 for attacks that the umbrella stops from striking the user.
As a weapon, the umbrella can be used as a club, dealing 1d6 bludgeoning damage, x2 on a critical roll of 20.
Weight: 3 lbs
PDC: 22
Res: Mil (+4)

*Umbrella Options*
The basic umbrella can have 2 to 3 options added (GM discretion, but obvious ones that conflict can not be addded), usually tailored for the mission the agent is on. 

Concealed Blade
The tip of the umbrella an extend a 6 inch blade for use in combat. Deals 1d6 slashing or piercing, 19-20x2.
PDC: +1

Concealed Shotgun
The umbrella conceals a 12-gauge shotgun barrel, holding the rounds stacked metalstorm style in the barrel, that are fired electronically. The trigger is concealed in the handle. Holds 6 shells, but only have a range increment of 20 ft, which have to be loading individually, taking double the normal time. Different types of ammunition can be loaded, but generally loaded with buckshot or solid slugs, but other rounds are available. 14 gauge versions are available, especially at higher PLs, with same damage as 12 gauge, but can hold 1 additional round, but can be loaded normally.
PDC: +2, 14-Gauge +3
Res: Special (+4)

Grapple Hook
The hooked handle can be launched, attached to a 100 foot braided steel cable, with powered wench, able to pull 500 lbs. The user suffers -1 to attack rolls to hook the grapple, or using it as a ranged attack (ranged touch that deals 1d4 bludgeoning). When using the wench to pull (or lift the user), moves a rate of 100 ft/round, - 10 ft per 100 lbs the wench has to move (500 lbs moves at 50 ft per round).
PDC: +1

Concealed Submachine Gun
Similar to the concealed shotgun, but really a one off weapon as reloading takes a long time. Built into the umbrella is a 9mm submachine gun, 2d6 ballistic, s/a, 15 rounds. A full round action can reload 2 rounds.
PDC: +2
Res: Special (+4)

Launching Blades
Each of the 'arms' of the umbrella conceals several small blades that can be launched when the umbrella is open, usually held above the user's head, as if using the umbrella like a normal one. With a push of a button (can be used as an attack of opportunity, or normal attack action), the umbrella will spin and launch a spread of blades around the user, dealing 1d4 slashing damage to all within 20 ft of the user. The umbrella will have 3 uses of this before requiring a reload, which takes 2 minutes to reload all the blades if replacements are available.
PDC: +2
Res: Special (+4)

Combat Briefcase
This ordinary looking briefcase is usually of stylish design, about the size of a standard business briefcase. But instead of carrying items, the briefcase conceals a machinegun, usually using 5.56mm caseless ammunition, that is fired from one side from a barrel that extends when in use, with iron sights that pop up around the hand, 2d8 20x2, ballistic damage, 50 ft, s/a, 40 box. Magazines are inserted from the opposite side of the barrel. The lower part of the briefcase will hold 4 additional magazines, plus the one in the weapon for a total of 5. Once the weapon is out of ammunition, the briefcase can be opened as part of a move action to turn into a large bullet proof shield, the size of a tower shield, with a visor to see through, designed so that the user can use a single hand weapon while behind the shield safely. 
As a shield it provides a +4 shield bonus to Defense, and provides three-quarters cover. As a shield, the briefcase has 20 hit points and hardness/dr 10 for attacks it stops from striking the user.
Weight: 12 lbs
PDC: 23
Res: Special (+4)
*
Watches*
Many secret agents will wear watches that are filled with different gadgets. The watch is a versatile item for any agent, from the original analog style to digital models that put things like the Pebble and Apple watches to shame. These watches are usually modelled after well known brands, such as Rolex and others. Each watch comes in analog or digital formats, and will have a set of basic features plus any for that type. Analog versions will have the following standard features: analog watch, with date showing day, month and year; light to see time and date, plus can act as a standard flashlight that is aimed over the back of the hand, or can shine from the face plate. Digital watches will have the following standard features: digital watch with date (day, month and year), stop watch, calendar, access to internet and agency network for sending text messages, events and simple map/gps system available to civilian smart watches, plus agency map additions.
*
Basic Watch*
On top of acting like a normal watch, the basic watch will include a garrotte wire and a small dart launcher that holds 4 darts. Each dart can be loaded with different type or drug (explosive darts act as mini grenades with half the damage and range of standard grenades), with a selector for the type of dart loaded. The darts themselves will only deal 1 damage (depending mostly on the payload of the dart), with a range increment of 10 ft to a maximum of 5 increments. Has a 2 year battery life.
Weight: 1/4 lbs.
PDC: 21
Res: Special (+4)
*
Hacking Watch*
This version of the watch does contain a single dart, but lacks the garrote wire, but contains sophisticated hacking equipment, allowing it to break into any electronic lock. Grants +10 to Computer Use and Disable Device relating to electronic locks and security systems, allowing the character to take 10 on the skill check. If the user lacks the skills, the device can do this automatically,  at a base skill of +10 to both Computer Use and Disable device, but can't take 10. Has a 6 month battery life.
Weight: 1/4 lbs.
PDC: 22
Res: Special (+4)
*
Laser Watch*
This watch is fitted with a small laser. With the available technology available on Coreline, this laser has several functions which include cutting and welding laser, laser scalpel and short ranged laser blaster. The laser welder and cutter functions just like a standard laser cutter and welder, with every round of use uses 2 charges. The laser scalpel is only good against organic material, aiding in emergency first aid, or needing to cut clothe when there isn't a knife handy, uses 1 charge per round. The laser weapon is a short ranged pistol that deals 2d4 fire (laser), 10 ft range incr, out to only 5 increments, single fire, uses 5 charges every time it is used. The laser welder/cutter and scalpel have a range of 3 feet. The watch has a total of 20 charges, which can be recharged via a docking station, fully recharging in 1 hour, or via induction with the wearer's body, but takes 5 hours to recharge a single charge. The watch itself has a battery life of 2 years.
Weight: 1/4 lbs.
PDC: 23
Res: Special (+4)

*Defense Watch*
This watch is usually an analog but some digital ones exist, with a raised bezel that acts as a saw that can cut through most materials up to thick steel, but takes a while to cut through steel, plus a lot of noise (takes 1 minute per inch of regular steel, reinforced steel armour would take 5 minutes per inch), while ropes would take a single full round. The watch also conceals a magnetic deflection field, able to deflect metal weapons, including bullets. This grants a +2 Deflection bonus to defense against metal weapons, including swords, bullets, rockets and grenades. The saw uses 1 charge per round of operation, while the magnetic deflection field uses 5 charges per round, with a total of 20 charges. The battery can be recharged with a dock in 1 hour, or via induction with the user's body, but takes 5 hours to recharge 1 charge. The watch itself has a battery life of 2 years.

*
Disguised Explosives*
These are high explosives disguised as ordinary items, such as lighters, pens, etc, coming in different yields and sizes, and even timers. Pen sized explosives will deal 2d6 fire damage to a 10 foot area, and will have a 5, 10 and 30 second timer. Lighter sized will deal 2d6 fire to a 20 foot area, with 10, 30 and 60 second timers. Baseball sized grenades will deal 4d6 fire/slashing to a 30 ft area, with either contact detonation (similar to regular grenades), or 30 second, 1 to 10 minute timers.
Weight: up to 1 lbs.
PDC: 16
Res: Mil (+3)
*
Signet Ring*
These rings are concealed weapons, used to electrocute enemies, although they can be used to stun, by activating the ring and touching the target, typically on the torso, but head and neck are the best locations. The ring carries 5 charges, and can be recharged with a docking station in 5 minutes, or via induction and converting body heat and ambient electrical charge into power, but takes 1 hour to recharge the ring this way, as long as it is worn. The user activates the ring and selects either stun or kills settings, then makes a touch melee attack. The target needs to make a Fort save DC 15 or be stunned for 1d4 rounds. If the target fails the save by 5 or more, the target will be unconscious for 1d4+1 minutes. On the kill setting the weapon deals 2d4 electrical damage and must make a Fort save DC 10 or suffer a heart attack and die. Stun setting uses 1 charge, while the kill setting uses 5 charges.
When in use, the ring only makes a very soft electrical crackling noise, only audible to the target or anyone within 1 foot of the user.
Weight: - 
PDC: 19
Res: Special (+4)


*Glasses*
These large, but stylish function as display glasses, but have built in military satellite radio and phone, video and audio recording, mic, speaker in the arms, with built-in HUD for video communications or viewing transmitted information from text, maps, still images and video. When linked to an agency's communication network, they can act as augmented reality glasses, able to overlay images, such as of other members during conference calls, or if linked to a drone the drone's systems overlaying the vision of the user.
Able to store 2 terabytes of data on the glasses, upload/download at high speeds, especially with an agency's satellite communication system. Can be linked to devices such as the Hacking Watch and other electronic devices. Each pair of glasses, when given to an agent is keyed to their specific agency and locked against hacking, with biometric sensors keyed to the user, and unauthorized users triggering the booby trap, releasing acid that completely melts the glasses and deals 1d4 points of acid damage for 2 round to the unauthorized wearer. Member of King-Q have equipment that safely disables the booby trap and allows them to reset the biometric sensors.
Weight: -
PDC: 20
Res: Special (+4)

*Baseball Bat Mine Sweeper*
This is a mine sweeper that is disguised as a baseball bat. Grants +10 to Search checks to locate land mines with a 10 foot radius around the user. Can function as a metal detector, with a 20 foot radius, granting +5 bonus to Search checks. The sweeper can also function as a serviceable club as it is quite durable, dealing 1d6 bludgeoning damage as a melee weapon.
Weight: 5 lbs.
PDC: 19
Res: Special (+4)

*Grappling Suspenders*
These are pant suspenders that the buckles act as both magnetic and mechanical grappling hooks, with the suspender 'elastic' is actually clothe covered braided steel line of 200 feet. Once unravelled, takes special equipment to turn back into suspender form. The rope can support up to 1000 lbs.
Weight: 2 lbs.
PDC: 15
Res: Special (+4)

*Lipstick Taser*
Used mainly by female agents, this device looks like a normal tube of lipstick, and functions as one, but concealed in the bottom is a taser (see d20 Modern page 96 & 102 for details).
Weight: -
PDC: 8
Res: Res (+2)

*Explosive Gum*
What appears to be regular chewing gum is actually plastic explosive similar to C4/Semtex. Once 'chewed' or otherwise manipulated and softened (ending and stretching with hands), the gum can be placed and used like normal C4, with each 'stick' of gum dealing 1d4 concussive damage, with multiple sticks being added together adding +1d4 per stick. The gum can be added to normal C4/Semtex to add its damage as well. Comes in packs of 10 sticks.
Weight: -
PDC: 15
Res: Special (+4)


----------



## kronos182

Astartes Assault Shotgun
The Astartes Assault Shotgun is a much more powerful and versatile version of shotgun used by Space Marine Scouts. They are bulky, clip-fed weapons that can fire in single shots and in both semi and fully automatic modes, and use an array of specialty ammunition ranging from armour-piercing penetrator rounds to the powerful man-stopping rounds. These variants are specially designed to be used by members of Adeptus Astartes and as such are of much better quality and much more deadly than normal shotguns. Assault shotguns are best used in urban and close-quarters combat, as well as in boarding actions aboard voidships.

Astartes Assault Shotgun (PL6)
Damage: 3d6
Critical: 20
Damage Type: ballistic
Range Increment: 40 ft
Rate of Fire: S/A
Size: Large
Weight: 16 lbs
Ammo: 15 box
Purchase DC: 21 (Mil +3)
Notes: 
Masterworked, +1 attack roll, Digital Ammo Counter, DNA Lock, Weapon Link, under barrel mount for combat blades, knockdown.
Medium sized creatures attempting to use the Astartes Assault Shotgun suffer a -1 to attack rolls due to the weapon being sized for the larger hands of the Space Marines. Anyone without exceptional strength, or a cybernetic arm, with strength rated at least 18, suffers -2 on any attacks after the first attack in a round, and suffers half the damage rolled in subdual damage on any attack made with the Assault Shotgun. So a normal person, with Strength 18 will suffer half damage in subdual damage each time he fires the weapon, and his second attack suffers -2 to attack roll. While a person with a cybernetic limb of Strength 18, doesn't suffer the subdual damage or the attack penalty to his second attack due to the shock absorbers and gyros in the arm to keep it steady. Ammunition: Box of 50 8 gauge rounds has a PDC 11.
DNA Lock - A sensor in the handle reads the DNA of the user, if it does not match the assigned user, the weapon locks and will not fire. Changing the assigned user requires the user, or authorized mechanic, a Computer Use check DC 20 and the new assigned person. An attempt to forcibly change the assigned user, or disable the device requires a Computer Use check DC 27.
Weapon Link - The weapon links to the HUD and Black Carapace of the Space marine, allowing the marine to 'sense' the weapon, know how many rounds are left, know if the barrel is too hot, if there is a jam and where, and use any attached scopes or other equipment without looking at it. Using scopes without looking through the scope only provides half bonuses.
Knockdown - Fort save DC 15 or knocked prone.

Deathwatch Shotgun
The Deathwatch Shotgun is a variant used by the Deathwatch Space Marines. It is optimized for close-quarters warfare on Space Hulks and xenos-infected asteroids. It can fire several distinct types of cartridges, ranging from explosive cylinders of shot known as cryptclearer rounds to flame-bursting wyrmsbreath shells. The Deathwatch shotgun is shorter than the normal Assault Shotgun, and combined with the strength of a Space Marine can be used one handed.

Astartes Assault Shotgun (PL6)
Damage: 3d6
Critical: 20
Damage Type: ballistic
Range Increment: 40 ft
Rate of Fire: S/A
Size: Large
Weight: 16 lbs
Ammo: 20 box
Purchase DC: 21 (Mil +3)
Notes: Masterworked, +1 attack roll, Digital Ammo Counter, DNA Lock, Weapon Link, under barrel mount for combat blades, knockdown. Space Marines, due to their larger size and strength can use the Deathwatch Shotgun one handed without penalties.
Medium sized creatures attempting to use the Deathwatch Shotgun suffer a -1 to attack rolls due to the weapon being sized for the larger hands of the Space Marines. Anyone without exceptional strength, or a cybernetic arm, with strength rated at least 18, suffers -2 on any attacks after the first attack in a round, and suffers half the damage rolled in subdual damage on any attack made with the Assault Shotgun. So a normal person, with Strength 18 will suffer half damage in subdual damage each time he fires the weapon, and his second attack suffers -2 to attack roll. While a person with a cybernetic limb of Strength 18, doesn't suffer the subdual damage or the attack penalty to his second attack due to the shock absorbers and gyros in the arm to keep it steady. Ammunition: Box of 50 8 gauge rounds has a PDC 11.
DNA Lock - A sensor in the handle reads the DNA of the user, if it does not match the assigned user, the weapon locks and will not fire. Changing the assigned user requires the user, or authorized mechanic, a Computer Use check DC 20 and the new assigned person. An attempt to forcibly change the assigned user, or disable the device requires a Computer Use check DC 27.
Weapon Link - The weapon links to the HUD and Black Carapace of the Space marine, allowing the marine to 'sense' the weapon, know how many rounds are left, know if the barrel is too hot, if there is a jam and where, and use any attached scopes or other equipment without looking at it. Using scopes without looking through the scope only provides half bonuses.
Knockdown - Fort save DC 15 or knocked prone.


Shotgun Ammo
Many shotguns can fire a variety of ammunition, including non lethal plastic baton rounds, solid slugs and pellet-filled cannister rounds as well as more exotic variants.[5c]
• Scatter - A standard shotgun ammunition variant, scatter shells spray a wide area with small pieces of shot.[13]
• Executioner - Executioner rounds are most commonly used by agents of Adeptus Arbites. They contain a tiny artificial guidance system that allows them to home in on their target. However, it takes a moment for them to acquire their target and so are more accurate at longer ranges. Deals 2d8+4 ballistic damage, increase range increment by +10 ft, gains +2 to attack rolls past the first range increment. PDC 10 for 5 rounds.
• Hellfire - These bullets contain a small phial of acidic toxins that burn the flesh and affect the victim's nervous system if not stopped by target's armour. Deals 3d6 acid damage for 1d4 rounds, plus each round the target must make a Fort save DC 15 or suffer -2 to attacks, saves, skills and -2 Dex bonus to Defense from the pain as the acid affects the nervous system. If the target is wearing medium or heavier armour, gain +4 to their Fort save. PDC 11 for 5 rounds. 
• Inferno - These bullets contain a phosphorous gel that ignites on contact and may put their target on fire with lethal results. Deals 3d6 fire damage for 1d4+1 rounds, plus can ignite flammable materials. Can only be extinguished by scrapping off (a full round action) or applying a special petroleum based liquid, as a move action. PDC 10 for 5 rounds.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

How would we guys do a minis race, a la The Littles or the Doozers?


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> How would we guys do a minis race, a la The Littles or the Doozers?




They'd be similar to the tiny fairies in D&D.. only without all the magic.. Only the Littles if I remember correctly which Littles they are (From Arthur and the Invisibles? or from the Borrowers?) might have a little magic, with some skills in animal riding and taming.. Doozers (from Fraggle Rock yes?) Would get high bonuses in craft mechanical and knowledge: architech & technology I'd say.


----------



## kronos182

Stark Industries

At least one form of Stark Industries has been established in Coreline, run by either a version of Tony Stark, or Pepper Potts, or even by Stane. Some of these versions of the company still produce weapons, others produce civilian versions of the Iron Man tech, and some produce general products. Some even focus on making material for SHIELD or other agencies.
Here are some sample Stark Tech equipment.

Stark Tech Sonic Cannon.
A large device, able to be mounted on the roof of a humvee, capable of non-lethal crowd control. On higher focused settings it can temporarily disable super powered beings. The sonic cannon uses a combination of ultrasonic and infrasonic waves to cause nausea or disorient targets in the standard wide area mode. The focused mode uses more focused and powerful sound waves to either increased the chance of disabling a more powerful target, or can cause damage.

Sonic Cannon (PL5)
Damage: *
Critical: -
Damage Type: Sonic
Range Increment: 200 ft long x100 ft wide cone, or 100 ft line
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Huge
Weight: 300 lbs
Ammo: -
Purchase DC: 28 Mil (+3)
Notes: Wide or Focus modes, requires dedicated power source, giving effectively unlimited payload.
Wide Mode - This is the standard mode, used for crowd control to disabling large groups of soldiers without any casualties. All targets within a 200 foot long, 100 foot wide cone must make a Reflex save (only for those within the outer 20 feet of the cone) DC 15 or make a Fort save DC 18 or are nauseated for 1d4 minutes, +1 minute per additional round and failed save they are subjected to. A successful save makes the target Dazed for 1 round. Those with heavily insulated armour (EBA armour with NBC protection), or heavy vehicles (tanks and similar vehicles with NBC protection) grant a +4 to the Fort Saves. Those with enhanced hearing suffer -2 to their Fort save.
Focus Mode - This mode has two settings, a more focused version of the wide mode, covering a 100 foot long 10 foot wide line, dealing 2d4 nonlethal sonic damage, Reflex save DC 16 for half damage, and requires all to make a Fort save DC 25 to be nauseated for 2d6 minutes, plus 1 minute per additional round struck with the focused mode. Those with protection such as NBC or heavy insulated vehicles only gain +2 bonus to Fort save. Those that make their save still suffer the damage, but are dazed for 1 round.The lethal version deals 3d6 sonic damage, Reflex save DC 16 for half damage, and a Fort save DC 15 or are stunned for 1 round, successful saves are only Dazed for 1 round.


Stark Industries A.R. Resilient

With all the different universes in the Marvel universe, at least one was still producing weapons and found its way into Coreline after the 23 hours. The Resilient, while seemingly a simple and straight forward assault rifle, has some hidden perks. A built in recoil compensation system helps keep accuracy high while on autofire, a built in designator that paints the target for laser riding ranged weapons, and also marks the target for the Resilient for even greater accuracy. The weapon is very responsive to the point that it sometimes seems to attack marked targets on its own.

Stark Industries A.R. Resilient (PL5-6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)Damage: 2d8Critical: 20Damage Type: ballisticRange Increment: 80 ftRate of Fire: S, ASize: LargeWeight: 10.2 lbsAmmo: 35 boxPurchase DC: 23 Mil (+3)Accessories: Laser Designator (Laser painter)
Notes: Target Marker, Rapid Fire
Target Marker - When the wielder marks a target with the laser designator/painter (requires a ranged touch attack, range increment 100 ft), the target is Marked for 1d6+1 rounds.
Rapid Fire - When the wielder attacks a target that is Marked by a Resilient laser designator's Target Marker ability, the wielder gets an immediate free attack against that target with the Resilient at -5 to attack roll.

Iron Gauntlet
When the Winter Soldier was freed he was brainwashed to go on a killing spree. Tony Stark did not have his Iron Man Armor with him but did have access to the gauntlet. The gauntlet folds out from his watch. Tony used the gauntlet, to attack him using an energy pulse. This only stunned him he pointed a gun at Tony's face and pulled the trigger but he was able to deflect the bullet with the gauntlet. Barnes then attacks Stark several feet backwards, that knocks him down.

The Iron Gauntlet is based on gauntlet/glove Tony Stark used in his fight against the Winter Soldier from the Marvel Movie Universe, designed for self defense for security forces, including those that might have to engage minor super powered foes. The gauntlet is stored in a large watch, and folds out instantly to cover the hand. Once deployed, the user can release a short ranged, but powerful sonic blast that can stun an assailant, or release a bright blinding strobing of light to temporarily blind and disorient those nearby. 
The gauntlet is armoured so that it can be used to stop a bullet, if holding onto muzzle of a weapon. The gauntlet has powerful servos in the fingers to allow the user to crush anything held, usually the barrel of a weapon grabbed after stunning or blinding the assailant, removing the threat of a weapon. However this can be used instead to crush bones in an arm. The gauntlet also protects the hand and adds to the wearer's unarmed strike damage.

Iron Gauntlet  (PL6)
Damage: *
Critical: 
Damage Type: *
Range Increment: *
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Tiny
Weight: 1 lb
Ammo: 5 stun blasts, 10 blinding discharges.
Purchase DC: 21 Res (+2)
Notes: Deploys from watch to gauntlet as a free actionr DR 10 to hand only, unarmed strike with iron gauntlet deals 1d4 lethal damage, stun blast, flash, crush.
Stun Blast - From the palm of the gauntlet the user can unleash an energy blast designed to stun a target, with a range increment of 10 feet, out to 5 increments. Target must make Fort save DC 15 or be stunned for 1 round. Multiple blasts extend the duration by 1 round, and the target is -1 to Fort save if already stunned.
Flash - From the palm of the gauntlet the user can unleash a burst of strobing lights to blind and disorient all within 20 feet of the user, requiring a Reflex save DC 14 or be blinded for 1d4 rounds. 
Crush - The servos in the hand allow it to crush most common metal weapons, or bones. As an attack action to break a weapon (usually a weapon barrel grabbed while the target is stunned or blinded), granting a +10 to the user's Strength check to break the weapon. Against a living target's limb, the user must successfully grapple the target, then deal a crushing attack to a limb, dealing 2d4 bludgeoning damage, and depending on the limb, deals one of the following: arm target suffers -2 Str with that arm; leg speed reduced by half and reduce Dex bonus to Defence by 1; neck the user is attempting a coup de grace (use normal rules); torso causes intense pain (breaking ribs), causing the target to suffer -2 to attack, Defense, all skill check and Fort saves.


Stark HUD 2020 (PL6)
The Stark HUD 2020 is a product created for the general public. It is a reversed engineered version of the "Heads Up Display" technology utilized in the Iron Man Armor created by Stark-Fujikawa, a subsidiary of Stark Industries. 
These glasses function similar to Display Glasses, but have built in card computer, GPS, nanobeacon and cell phone, with all the capabilities of a smartphone, with wireless internet and device linkups. Standard software includes those found on most common smartphones (calendar, messaging service, social media programs, music player, audio and video recording and playback, link to local weather and traffic conditions, plus others available for download. Passive night vision (PL5 night vision goggles) and polarizing (+2 to saves against blinding attacks).
Size: Tiny
Weight: 1 lb
PDC: 12

Military Version
A military or security version of the Stark HUD 2020 is available, with programming to link to weapons and act as a HUD for the weapon or armour, plus targeting software (+1 attack rolls) and upgraded night vision (PL6 blackout goggles), thermal vision, and basic ballistic tracking software (as long as the user saw where the bullet struck, the glasses grant +2 to Search and/or Spot checks to back track likely position of a shooter).
Size: Tiny
Weight: 1 lb
PDC: 15
Res: Res to Mil (+2 to +3)


Sonic Fire Extinguisher
The Sonic Fire Extinguisher was designed and developed by Stark Industries; Melbourne based Australian subsidiary Cordco. The technology was featured at the Stark Expo after months of research. It was created using the designs and basic technology used in the Iron Man Armor repulsor technology.
Using sonic waves, the sonic fire extinguisher acts as any type of extinguisher, able to put out normal, chemical or even plasma fires. It can be used to remove fire caused by chemicals like napalm and gels that need to be scraped off. Affects a 20 foot long, 10 foot wide area. The major advantage of the sonic fire extinguisher over regular ones is it can be recharged in its storage holder which is also a recharging station. Has enough power to be used 20 times, taking 2 hours to recharge.
Size: Medium
Weight: 5 lbs
PDC: 9


----------



## kronos182

Here's a pokemon.. It's evolved versions will be coming later.

*Pidgey*

Pidgeys are a bird type of pokemon, very common, similar to pigeons, only more powerful. These creatures are very common in forests and even in rural areas. Pidgeys are small, plump-bodied avian pokemon, usually brown with cream-coloured face and underside, with a short crest on its head. These pokemon have an extremely sharp sense of direction and homing instincts, similar to homing pigeons, which makes them useful as messenger birds in areas where normal means of communication is difficult.
While docile creatures, preferring to avoid conflict, they can defend themselves with beak, claw attacks and  several wind based abilities. As pidgey get older and more powerful, they can evolve into Pidgeotto and eventually Pidgeot.

Pidgey
Type: magical beast, PokemonSize: Tiny (1 ft, 4 lbs)CR: 1Hit Points: 1d10, 5 hpMas: 10Init: Speed: 10 ft, 40 ft ((fly average)Defense: 16 (+2 size, +4 Dex)BAB/Grp: +1/-12FS/Reach: 1/2 ft / 0 ftAttacks: Peck -3 melee 1d2-4, wing slap -3 melee  1d4-4Special Attacks: GustSpecial Qualities: keen sight, Evolve, tangled feet, big pecks, Allegiances: Saves: Fort +2, Reflex +2, Will +0Reputation: Abilities: Str 2, Dex 18, Con 10, Int 3, Wis 9, Cha 6Skills: 15Feats: Possessions: Advancement: 4 HD (Small), 5+ HD Evolve

Combat

Keen Sight (Ex)
Pidgey's have darkvision 60 ft and low-light vision.

Keen Eye (Ex)
Pidgeys have exceptional eye sight, able to spot food or predators from long distances. +4 Search and Spot.

Tangled Feet (Ex)
Any time this pokemon is confused, dazed, dizzy, off-balanced, staggered, or similar affect, it bumbles about, causing anyone attempting to attack it to suffer -2 to their attack rolls.

Big Pecks (Su, Ability)
The pokemon's weak magical abilities help keep it protected from predators. This pokemon gains a +5 bonus to any saves against any abilities that would lower its Defense. Abilities that don't allow a save have no affect on this pokemon. This does not include losing Dex modifier to Defense from flanking, being knocked prone, being immobile or similar affect.

Gust (Ex, Attack, Air)
The pokemon creates a powerful gust of air that slams into targets, damaging them. The pokemon creates a 10 foot wide, 50 foot long line that damages all struck with 3d6 points of concussive damage, Reflex save DC 11 + pokemon's Dex modifier for half damage.

Evolve
When the Pidgey becomes powerful, and large enough, it can evolve into Pidgeotto. Evolving requires the Pidgey eat enough food equal to double its weight, a dark location that it can be safe in, and 6 hours as it shape changes into Pidgeotto.

Variable Attacks/Abilities
All Pidgeys have 1d4 additional abilities from the following list:

Sand Attack (Su, Attack, Ground)
The pokemon creates a cloud of sand, irritating eyes and other senses, making it difficult to see in. The as a full round action pokemon creates a cloud of sand filling a 20 foot area centered on the pokemon, all within except the pokemon creating the cloud, suffers -1 to attack rolls, -3 to listen checks, and visibility is reduced to that of a thick fog, granting all within total concealment (50% miss chance). The sand cloud lasts 2 rounds, depending on wind conditions, or the pokemon can maintain the cloud as a move action each round.
Usable 3 + Con Modifiers times per day.


Whirlwind (Su, Attack, Air)
The pokemon creates a whirlwind to knock a target away. The hurricane moves at 60 ft per round, to a maximum range of 120 feet (2 rounds), it affects an area 10 feet wide and 30 feet tall, usually moving in a straight line, although the pokemon that created it can make a Dex check DC 20 as a standard action, the next round to control the direction it moves for the next round. All creatures of large or smaller size the whirlwind comes in contact with needs to make a Reflex save DC 15 + pokemon Dex modifier, or take 4d6 points of damage. Medium or smaller creatures that fail the save, must make a second save or be picked up and thrown by the whirlwind 1d4x10 feet, taking 1d4 points of damage for every 10 feet thrown, knocked prone. The target can make a Tumble check to have the damage, and not land prone. Usable 1d6 rounds.

Twister (Su, Attack, Air)
The pokemon summons a small tornado to damage and throw targets away. Similar to the whirlwind, only larger and more powerful, lasting 1d6+1 rounds, 10 foot wide area, 40 feet tall, usually moving in a straight line, although the pokemon that created it can make a Dex check DC 20 as a standard action, the next round to control the direction it moves for the next round. All creatures of large or smaller size the whirlwind comes in contact with needs to make a Reflex save DC 15 + pokemon Dex modifier, or take 4d6 points of damage. Medium or smaller creatures that fail the save, must make a second save or be picked up and suspended in the powerful winds taking 1d8 points of damage each round, no save allowed, and the creature is deposited once the cyclone has run out, knocked prone. Usable 3 times per day.

Feather Dance (Ex, Attack)
The pokemon releases a cloud of feathers that coats a target and reduces its ability to fight effectively. The pokemon makes a ranged touch attack, with a range of 50 feet, and the target suffers -2 to attack, and all skills as distracted by the feathers floating about them, getting in their vision and poking them. Usable 2 + Con modifier times per day.

Agility (Ex, Ability)
For short periods of time, the pokemon can increase its speed and reflexes, gaining +10 ft to speed, +4 Dex, +4 Reflex that lasts for 2 + Con modifier rounds. Useable 3 times per day.

Roost (Su, Ability)
The flying pokemon must land, and focuses all its energy into healing. As a full round action, it can restore 50% of its max hit points, but is immobile. Usable 3 times per day.

Tailwind (Su, Ability, Air)
While the pokemon is flying, it can increase its speed, and those of all flying allies within 20 feet of it for 2 + pokemon's Con modifier rounds. Usable 3 + pokemon Con modifier times per day.

Mirror Move (Su, Ability)
The pokemon, as a standard action, uses its limited magical energies to copy the next attack or ability used against it by an opponent. It immediately uses that ability against the target, but uses its own attack bonuses or ability modifiers. Usable 2 times per day.

Hurricane (Su, Attack, Air)
The pokemon, near a body of water (can be a large pool of olympic size, pond, river, lake, etc) summons a small hurricane to damage and throw targets away. Similar to the whirlwind, only larger and more powerful, lasting 1d6+1 rounds, 10 foot wide area, 40 feet tall, usually moving in a straight line, although the pokemon that created it can make a Dex check DC 20 as a standard action, the next round to control the direction it moves for the next round. All creatures of large or smaller size the whirlwind comes in contact with needs to make a Reflex save DC 15 + pokemon Dex modifier, or take 4d6 points of damage. Medium or smaller creatures that fail the save, must make a second save or be picked up and suspended in the powerful winds taking 1d8 points of damage each round, no save allowed, and the creature is deposited once the cyclone has run out, knocked prone. In rainy conditions the damage and duration is increased by 50% and the saves targets must make are increased by +2. Usable 3 times per day.

Toxic (Ex, Attack, Poison)
The pokemon launches a purple glob, stream or cloud of poison, that increases over time before burning itself out. The pokemon makes a ranged touch attack with a range of 50 feet, dealing 1d4 points of damage, and the target must make a Fort save 10 + pokemon Con modifier, or take cumulative +1d4 damage each round for pokemon Con modifier rounds (min of 1 additional round after initial attack, dealing 2d4 second round, 3d4 third round, etc). The target can make a Fort save each round, but suffers a cumulative -1 to their save after the first failed save, while a successful save stops the damage. Usable ever 1d6 rounds.

Sunny Day (Su, Ability)
The pokemon can use some of its magical power to affect the weather, creating an area 50 ft wide centered on itself, that is sunny, removing any other weather effects in the affected area, such as cloudy conditions, raining, snow or windy, lasting for 1 round + Con modifier rounds (min of 1 round). Usable 3 times per day. Fire based attacks/abilities within the area affected by Sunny day gain 50% increase in range, damage and duration, while water and ice based attacks/abilities will have a 50% decrease. Not usable during the night. 

Protect (Su, Ability)
For a short period of time, the pokemon can channel its magical power into making it virtually immune to most forms of damage or effects. Grants DR 20, +10 to all saves for 1 + Con modifier rounds (min 1 round), but afterwards the pokemon is unable to use any supernatural powers for 1d4x10 minutes. Usable 3 times per day.

Rain Dance (Su, Ability)
The pokemon can use some of its magical power to affect the weather, creating an area 50 ft wide centered on itself, that is raining, removing any other weather effects in the affected area, such as cloudy conditions, snowing, sunny or windy, lasting for 1 round + Con modifier rounds (min of 1 round). Usable 3 times per day. Water based attacks/abilities within the area affected by Rain Dance gain 50% increase in range, damage and duration, while fire based attacks/abilities will have a 50% decrease. 

Roost (Ex, Ability)
The pokemon rests for a round, focusing its magical powers inward and heals half its maximum hit points, but it is immobile during this time. Usable 1 + Con modifier (min 1 time) per day.

Double Team (Su, Ability)
The pokemon can make several illusions of itself that it can use to distract opponents. Can create 2 + Cha modifier (min of 2) illusions of itself within 20 ft. These copies can act mostly independently, mostly doing what the original is doing, such as attacking the same target. Opponents striking an illusion will not know which is the original, giving the pokemon a 75% miss chance when ever it, or an illusion is attacked to determine if its the original or not. Opponents can attempt a Will save DC 25 to disbelieve one of the illusions, but only striking one successfully, and dealing no damage will allow the opponent to disbelieve an illusion. These illusions deal no damage, but give the original pokemon +2 flanking bonus to attack (if at least one illusion is attacking the same target), and +1 bonus to Defense for each illusion active. Usable 3 times per day.

Aerial Ace (Ex, Attack)
The pokemon, while flying, can make a potent charge attack, gaining the normal bonus of a charge (+2 to attack roll, -2 to Defense), moving at 3 times normal fly speed, but deals 2d6 bludgeoning damage + 1d6 per 30 ft over 30 ft per round (flying at 60 speed would be a total of 3d6, while 90 ft is 4d6). Usable every 1d4 rounds, only while flying.

Facade (Ex, ability)
Anytime the pokemon is damaged by fire, affected by poison, or paralyzed, it gains +6 Str and +2 attack rolls for 1d4+1 rounds. 

Round (Ex, Attack)
The pokemon, while making sounds, similar to a bird's song, releases powerful sonic waves in cone 30 feet long, 15 feet wide, dealing 2d4 sonic damage, Reflex save DC 10 + pokemon's Con modifier. If multiple pokemon make Round attacks against the same target in the same, or immediately following round, their damage is increased by +1d4 and increase Reflex save DC by +1 per pokemon that used Round before it, to a maximum of 6d4 and an additional +4 to Reflex save. Usable 1d4 rounds.

Steel Wing (Ex, Attack)
The pokemon focuses magical energy into its wings, making them stronger, allowing for powerful wing slams, and the wings can be used to defend itself due their increased strengthening. As an attack, the pokemon can deal 3d6 damage, half bludgeoning, half magical energy, as a standard attack. The magical energy grants the pokemon +2 Deflection bonus for 1d4+1 rounds, and can make multiple steel wing attacks as long as the Deflection bonus lasts. Usable 3 + Con modifier times per day.

Substitute (Su, Ability)
As a full round action, the pokemon focuses its magical energy, sacrificing 25% of its max hit points, to create a duplicate of itself, with 25% of the original pokemon's hit points, that can act independently, but will do everything it can to aid the original, such as attacking the same target. The duplicate has all of the original pokemon's base abilities, including base special attacks and qualities, but non of the variable ones. As long as the duplicate is within 15 feet of the original pokemon, the duplicate will take any damage directed at the original. The duplicate will exist for 1 hour or until its hit points are depleted. Usable 2 times per day.

Attacks/Abilities Gained by Breeding
Some moves can only be acquired by breeding a female Pidgey with males of certain other species of pokemon. The following are some of these abilities, these are part of the list of 1d4 extra Special Abilities/Attacks available to a Pidgey.


Air Cutter (Su, Attack, flying)
The pokemon releases a burst of energy, while flying, to strike a target. The pokemon makes a ranged touch attack, with a range of 60 feet, dealing 2d4 energy damage, criticals on a natural 20 x4. Usable 3 + Con modifier times per day.

Air Slash (Su, Attack, flying)
As a full round attack, while flying, the pokemon creates a 'blade' of air, that spreads out from it, affecting all in a 30 foot long, 15 foot wide cone, dealing 4d6 slashing damage, Reflex save DC 13 + pokemon's Dex modifier. Usable 1d4 rounds.

Defog (Ex, Ability, flying)
The pokemon is able to clear away fogs, mists, smoke or similar effects in a 50 foot area round it, as a standard action, making a Dex check DC 15. In areas that have a fog, or similar effect with a larger area, or long duration (such as areas that have are affected by fogs for extended periods), the cleared area lasts for 2 rounds, then the pokemon must make another Dex check.

Foresight (Su, Ability)
The pokemon focuses its magical powers into its vision and accuracy, allowing it to strike better. Gains a +4 insight bonus to attack rolls, plus can ignore the 50% miss chance for striking incorporeal creatures. Lasts 2 rounds + Con modifier. Usable 3 + Con modifier times per day.

Pursuit (Ex, Ability)
Any time a target within melee range provokes an attack of opportunity, the pokemon deals 50% more damage. A target taking its free 5 foot step if no other movement actions also provokes an attack of opportunity from the pokemon.


----------



## Lord Zack

I am watching James Rolfe's reviews of the old Frankenstein films and I am wondering... what would the classic character of Dr. Frankenstein do with the more advanced technology of Coreline. Perhaps the Dr. would even find a sponsor from some megacorp or another? In particular I could see Frankenstein making use of the T-virus for instance.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> I am watching James Rolfe's reviews of the old Frankenstein films and I am wondering... what would the classic character of Dr. Frankenstein do with the more advanced technology of Coreline. Perhaps the Dr. would even find a sponsor from some megacorp or another? In particular I could see Frankenstein making use of the T-virus for instance.




Well he'd definitely have easier access to 'spare parts' as he could vat grow parts he needs.. experiment with mutations.. create something like his famous monster that not only has incredible strength and durability, but could shoot electricity, possibly temporarily animate the recently dead.. have a number of mutations.. cybernetics.. depending on Dr Frankenstein's alignment/who he's working for.. necro-cyborgs.. bio weapons (think tank cannon/turret mated with elephant sized creature? Good source of some bio-tech inspiration is the game Splicers from Palladium Books.  

He could create an artificial werewolf or other lycan/shape shifting type creatures.. who knows.. let your imagination run!


----------



## marcoasalazarm

kronos182 said:


> They'd be similar to the tiny fairies in D&D.. only without all the magic.. Only the Littles if I remember correctly which Littles they are (From Arthur and the Invisibles? or from the Borrowers?) might have a little magic, with some skills in animal riding and taming.. Doozers (from Fraggle Rock yes?) Would get high bonuses in craft mechanical and knowledge: architech & technology I'd say.




Well, the "Littles" are from a book series by author John Peterson published (and still being published, AFAIK) by Scholastic Books (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Littles) that was adapted to a cartoon series by DIC Entertainment (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Littles_(TV_series) ). The Borrowers is a similar book series, pretty much the across-the-pond version (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Borrowers), although considering that the Borrowers series started on 1952 and the Littles series started on 1967, I suppose one is based on the other, at least in the idea context.

So we have, at least, four races that could be considered pretty small (although how small is a Fraggle, by the way?).

Dunno... you guys think a generic "teeny-tiny Fiction Race" template with an attached "this is what makes a Doozer, this is what makes a Little, this is what makes a Borrower, this is what makes an Invisible" kind of description would count?

And looking at MovieBob's "Schlocktober" on YouTube, I was thinking of something...

...maybe give a new Ability (dunno if Ex or Supernatural) to monsters that come from B-films like "Night Of The Lepus" (which are giant meat-eating bunny rabbits, by the way) or... well, heck, pretty much anything from The Asylum, really--especially their earliest catalogue entries. Calling it "So Laughable That It's Terrifying" or some other name.

Pretty much weaponized "Narm" (to use the TV Tropes term). While it's not unusual that Fictions manifest on the Core Timeline looking like they did on their media (so it's kind of like "Who Framed Roger Rabbit?" with the 2-D cartoons looking 2-D and I guess the 3-D cartoons looking 3-D, only, you know, all of them in "high definition"), these monsters appear with all of their absurdly cheesy, schlocky, "I-can't-believe-someone-spent-any-kind-of-special-effects-budget-making-THIS" quote-unquote-sarcastically "glory", that people that actually know better just stand around going "what the hell is THAT!?" and pretty much mentally turn into characters of schlock for the remainder of the encounter.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

kronos182 said:


> Well he'd definitely have easier access to 'spare parts' as he could vat grow parts he needs.. experiment with mutations.. create something like his famous monster that not only has incredible strength and durability, but could shoot electricity, possibly temporarily animate the recently dead.. have a number of mutations.. cybernetics.. depending on Dr Frankenstein's alignment/who he's working for.. necro-cyborgs.. bio weapons (think tank cannon/turret mated with elephant sized creature? Good source of some bio-tech inspiration is the game Splicers from Palladium Books.
> 
> He could create an artificial werewolf or other lycan/shape shifting type creatures.. who knows.. let your imagination run!




Have a few Palladiium Books things here and there (funny... never saw Rifts stuff until pretty recently). Thinking that this idea and the fact that "Rippers" is currently on a bundle is... fate, y'know?

As for Victor Frankenstein: more sane versions of him (which may or may not include the version of frim the Shelley book, now that we think of it) may become very nervous (maybe even horrified) at the fact that people have taken his idea and have made monstrosities left and right, singing praises to him and thinking that such blights to man and God were his actual desire.

Versions of him that are more deranged, though... well, yeah, they will do anything to continue to perfect their work with the new tools available to them. There's societies that worship him, so he goes to them.

The Victorian, horror-film route to transhumanism.


----------



## kronos182

Statted up a suit of armour I found on marco's/Coreline deviant art group here: https://coreline-rpg-group.deviantart.com/art/CORELINE-Jacket-Warfare-460003307

Devil Dog Armouries of L.A. PA-300 "Jacket" Powered Armor.

"Heard how they call these things? 'Jackets'."
"Why's that?"
"Guess it's as in "straight jacket". But if you'd ever heard the stories of those UDF guys over at London, you'd think it's more like getting fitted for your damn funeral."
"Uhhh…. pretty light armour, right?"
"It's the standard. Light armour, heavy weapons, high mobility… would keep an eye on where you're fighting, though-damn thing sinks like a stone. Also need to warn you, they've got a steep learning curve, which is a potential problem when you're handling these to Slaught poppers…"

-Conversation recorded between Lt. Deunan Knute-Worth and (classified) member of the "Mala Noche" Cartel, recorded during "Operation: STING REDUX". Member interrogated by Raven using the standard methods and disposed of on Tampa Bay.

The Devil Dog Armouries "Jacket" is cheap, easy to produce and packing plenty of firepower. It is part of a new wave of power armour based on the DARPA H.U.L.C. project and similar Pre-Vanishing designs. Minimalistic, utilitarian, relatively cheap, useful in multiple civilian and military scenarios, manufactured by companies like Kawasaki and Caterpillar as well as L.A.'s own Devil Dog Armouries, this style is here to stay.

However, in comparison with other well-known power armours such as the Stark Industries "Iron Man" and the Knight Saber "Hardsuits", it has many weaknesses: limited close-quarters combat capabilities, the pilot is exposed to the elements, and the suit lacks A.I. support and electronics beyond status displays, navigation and target assistance.
Still, those who are used to the Jackets do not see this as a problem, but rather as a challenge. Modified Jackets are pretty common on the underground circles, and people who master the Jackets enough to be considered a significant threat are absolute MONSTERS once they upgrade to "easy mode".
And, of course, the Jackets are easier to take off than the other two suits we mentioned, without the need of explosive charges or other specialised devices. Not bad when you need to ditch them.

(As a note, all equipment mentioned below is the standard for an off-the-shelf Jacket or its more regular aftermarket packages. Any modification is possible, but availability and cost varies).

The armour's micro-assist servos are designed to easily carry the weight of the armour, plus enhance the user's strength for carrying capacity, allowing the user to carry heavy weapons and ammunition, but not for enhancing melee strikes. 

PA-300 Jacket (PL5-6)
Type: Light Powered, micro-assist
Equipment Bonus: +3
Nonprof. Bonus: +2
Str Bonus: +4*
Nonprof Str Bonus: +0
Max Dex: +4
Armour Penalty: +4
Speed (30 ft): 30 ft
Weight: 30 lbs unloaded
Purchase DC: 31
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Notes: Quick Release/Don, HUD, Miltary Radio, GPS, nanobeacon, IFF transponder, Targeting Computer, darkvision 60 ft, digital binoculars (x64), 4 weapon mounts (1 each arm, 1 each shoulder), user can use weapons one size category larger than normal, Strength bonus only for carrying capacity (if the user's modified strength is less than 20, it is considered 20 for carrying capacity), user is not considered encumbered until carrying heavy load, back mounted ammo drum.
Quick Release/Don - The armour is not as fully enclosing as other armours, plus the powered nature allows the armour to be stored up right allowing it to be easier donned. Putting on the armour is a full round action, while stepping out of it is a move equivalent action. Designed to be simple to use, someone with Medium Armour feat can wear the armour and make a Wis check DC 15 each time they don the armour, and every hour worn, to use the armour as if they had the Powered Armour feat.
Targeting Computer - The targeting systems on the PA-300 Jacket are simple, but effective. They allow anyone to use the weapons attached to the armour without requiring the necessary feat, and not incurring the -4 non-proficiency penalties.
Weapons - The Jacket is typically armed with a 5.56mm light machine gun, based on carbines, mounted on each arm, and either mini-rocket launchers or 30mm rifles on the shoulders.
The 5.56mm will deal 2d8 ball, 70 ft, s/a, linked (100 rds each).
The mini-rockets will deal damage based on the type of rocket loaded, with 15 rockets per launcher.
30mm rifles will deal 4d12 ballistic, 120 ft, single, 5 rds ea.

OPTIONAL ARMAMENTS:
+Dual fire-linked 5.56mm machine guns, increase damage to 3d8 damage. PDC 20
+Automatic Mini-grenade launcher, one shoulder weapon is replaced with a mini-grenade launcher (PL5 mini-grenades deal 1 die less and half blast radius, PL6 and up deal damage and blast radius like normal grenades), dealing damage based on type of grenade, 60 ft, s/a, linked (30 rds ea). PDC 21
+Flamethrower, back mounted tank feeds to an arm mounted sprayer, dealing 3d6 fire, 50 ft line 10 ft wide, or 30 ft long 15 ft wide cone, Reflex DC 15 for half, 10 blast tank. PDC 18
+Chemical Sprayer, similar to the flamethrower, only loaded with chemicals, such as acid, flame retardant, or other chemical, fitted to arm. PDC 19
+Automatic shotgun 8 gauge, mounted on arm, fed from back drum, 2d12 ball, 40 ft, s/a, linked (50 rds). PDC 19
+"Pile Bunker", an explosive charge-driven pile driver with standard twenty-charge clip and reinforced titanium spike replacing one of the arm weapons. Deals 3d6 piercing, 20x4, 20 uses. Without a charge deals 1d6 piercing, 20x3.

OPTIONAL SYSTEMS:
+Jumper Pack (d20 Future Tech pg17), reduce ammunition for all weapons by 25%, reduce Max Dex bonus to +3. PDC 16 If shoulder weapons are removed, the fuel capacity of the jumper pack can be doubled.
+Parachute can be attached to the back, but while in use, the shoulder weapons can not be used.
+Full environment seal with oxygen filtration and rebreather, reduce ammunition supply of all weapons by 25%, grants 4 hour oxygen supply, air filtration grants +4 to Fort saves vs airborne toxins, and other chemical attacks, +2 to saves against radiation. Negates Quick Release/Don system. PDC +4
+Deployable land anchors for extreme environments and recoil management. When deployed, the user is immobile, all weapons gain +1 stability bonus to attack rolls. User gains +4 bonus for stability checks, can remain rooted in place against class 2 tornado/hurricane winds.
+Reactive Coating: Nanotech armour coating, self-regenerating and self-detonating, based on Vehicular Reactive Armour. The nano-tech will reduce damage to the user from projectile and melee attacks and inflict damage upon nearby enemies, but runs the chance of inflicting minor injuries to the user. Further modification of the coating can allow the nano-tech hive to be detonated at will by the user at risk of weakening the armour and inflicting severe injury to the user unless the armour has been further modified. Grants DR 5 against ballistic, bludgeoning, slashing and piercing damage, deals 2d4 concussive damage to melee attackers upon being struck, also deals 1d4 damage to user. PDC +4, +6 for version that doesn't also harm the user.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Very nice design.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Indiana: Eerie and Hawkins (in order of age). Centerpoints for very weird crap. One is more of a hodge-podge gumbo of weird, anything from aliens up to Elvis being alive and Bigfoot is a trash-stealer to retainers that can translate dog-speak if the poor guy wearing them stands under power lines, and the other... well... when Hounds of Tindalos want to appear on the "real world" and they don't feel like going all the way to New England, they pop up over there.

Also, buildings from Hawkins have appeared on suburban Atlanta. Because the place needed more monsters (and it only had to deal before with the DC Universe demons, and the two varieties of zombie (TWD *AND* L4D), the crazy Atlant(e)ans that want to flood the city or rip it off its moorings and toss it into the Atlantic, the occasional appearance of a COBRA base, the occasional HYDRA attack, and ALL of the crazy crap that targets the Diggers family... so, yeah, the fraking Demogorgon should be easy-peasy, right?).

Hawkins... well... it's a city from the Eighties tossed smack in the middle of modern day. So talking native tech stuff is like, what, someplace on the mid-end of PL5 in there? Sure, more modern-day tech is going in, but... well, dunno... maybe the electromagnetic interference of the Upside-Down's constantly-appearing portals is so strong that it takes some hefty shielding to prevent EMP damage? Or, dunno, the CLULESS Virus likes to do crazy modding stuff like it happened with London and its Steampunk makeover, so inside the town all super-tech gadgets that easier to acquire work as they would on the rulebook, but they are all moulded on an Eighties lens (like 4G cell phones that look, at their SMALLEST, like the Motorola DynaTAC (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Motorola_DynaTAC). Phasers are easier to get looking like the ST:TNG props. Cybertronian technology is as clunky as you would expect considering it's Generation One and can do everything that you would expect  "state-of-the-art" (by Transformers definition) computers to do, even if they are running their idea of BASIC--the list goes on).

So, yeah, just binged both seasons. I am nuts.


----------



## kronos182

Some items available at Mad Washu's Emporium from macroasalazarm's Deviantart page...

3) Hakubi Customs 'Sin Eater' 10mm Charged Pistol: Based on the main weapon of the Magistrate Divisions of the 'Axlerverse', the 'Sin Eater' is a take on the classic 'upsleeve weapon': the 10mm pistol is built integrally into a reinforced gauntlet that protects the hand and can be used as iron knuckles. The Sin Eater's Charged System powerpacks are built into each indivicual ammo clip.

Sin Eater (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 2d8 / unarmed
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: ballastic / bludgeoning
Range Increment: 60 ft / melee
Rate of Fire: s/a
Size: small
Weight: 2 lbs / 2 lbs gauntlet
Ammo: 15 box
Purchase DC: 19 Res (+2)
Notes: Gauntlet acts as brass knuckles. Drawing or retracting pistol is a free action. Gauntlet can store 1 spare magazine, allowing one reload as a free action.

5) Colt ALR-45 'Smart' Laser Rifle: One of Colt's first venues in the laser weapons market, it includes a control that can switch the laser between visible and infrared spectrums (for stealth kills) and an adjustable lens on the barrel for extra-precise fire.

Colt ALR-45 Smart Laser Rifle (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 3d8
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 120 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Large
Weight: 15 lbs
Ammo: 50 box
Purchase DC: 22 Mil (+3)
Notes: As a free action once a turn, the user can switch the laser to Infrared, however damage changes to 2d8+5, but the laser blast can only be detected with infrared sensors. As a move action, once per round, the user can change the weapon to a more accurate mode, changing fire rate to Single, deals 2d8+1 fire damage, critical strike on a natural 19-20 x3.

8) Hakubi Customs 'Hush-A-Boom' 5.7mm Semi-Automatic Pistol: This after-market modification to the Fabrique Nationale Five-SeveN comes with several enhancements: a reinforced frame, an extra-durable silencer (for extended firing)... and an underbarrel muzzle-loading mini-missile (grenade) launcher with integral laser sight/designator for those times when you no longer care about silence.

Hush-A-Boom 5.7mm Pistol (PL5-6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 2d8 / varies
Critical: 20
Damage Type: ballistic / varies
Range Increment: 30 ft / 40 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi / Single
Size: Medium
Weight: 5 lbs
Ammo: 10 box / 1 int
Purchase DC: 16 Mil (+3)
Notes: Has integral laser sight (+1 attack rolls within 30 ft), laser designator (granting laser guided weapons +1 to attack 50 ft), single shot mini-grenade launcher (takes a move action to reload, can accept any type of mini-grenade), built in silencer (Listen DC 15 to notice).


----------



## marcoasalazarm

I love the guns, man.


OK... working on a new race for the setting.

Biker Mice From Mars.

SO... talking Medium, 30 feet speed and the like. Maybe they have adaptation to live on the desert because of the Martian wastes (thanks to the Plutarkians). Dunno if there could be a bonus to attacking Plutarkians (because, well, dunno how to stat *those* guys and I don't think they have a big threat profile on The Line), but I see them having a bonus to rolls involving explosives and driving vehicles (the three main characters drive cars occasionally and they are good at it, but it's with bikes that they have magic) and using vehicle-mounted weaponry.

Maybe a pretty big one.

They also have, I think, Telepathy (those antennae on the top of their heads), probably at-will, but the big issue is that it's contact-only, so using it on unwilling people requires a Grapple check first. The tails have been used as whips and to do stuff like picking locks a few times, but dunno how to stat that (obviously, they can only lift pretty light stuff. I guess the whip attack also could have a disadvantage like someone who dodges it can do a check to grapple the tail and hurt the Mice by pulling it (dunno how much it could be... maybe 1d4 subdual per round they are pulling?).

Honestly, it's been a billion years since I've seen the show (and have never seen the revival -- heck, I didn't even knew there WAS a revival until I checked the TV Tropes page on the show), so I don't know if there's other details about the race worth putting on a write-up.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> I love the guns, man.
> 
> 
> OK... working on a new race for the setting.
> 
> Biker Mice From Mars.
> 
> SO... talking Medium, 30 feet speed and the like. Maybe they have adaptation to live on the desert because of the Martian wastes (thanks to the Plutarkians). Dunno if there could be a bonus to attacking Plutarkians (because, well, dunno how to stat *those* guys and I don't think they have a big threat profile on The Line), but I see them having a bonus to rolls involving explosives and driving vehicles (the three main characters drive cars occasionally and they are good at it, but it's with bikes that they have magic) and using vehicle-mounted weaponry.
> 
> Maybe a pretty big one.
> 
> They also have, I think, Telepathy (those antennae on the top of their heads), probably at-will, but the big issue is that it's contact-only, so using it on unwilling people requires a Grapple check first. The tails have been used as whips and to do stuff like picking locks a few times, but dunno how to stat that (obviously, they can only lift pretty light stuff. I guess the whip attack also could have a disadvantage like someone who dodges it can do a check to grapple the tail and hurt the Mice by pulling it (dunno how much it could be... maybe 1d4 subdual per round they are pulling?).
> 
> Honestly, it's been a billion years since I've seen the show (and have never seen the revival -- heck, I didn't even knew there WAS a revival until I checked the TV Tropes page on the show), so I don't know if there's other details about the race worth putting on a write-up.




Hey.. the guys were your idea I found on your deviant art page.. I just put some stats to them.

Racial bonus to Drive, free feat Vehicle Weapons.. tail would be a natural weapon (whip, and can make trip attacks), can give a +1 to +2 to Grapple checks.. Environmental Adaptation (d20 Future) Desert. Maybe give them a bonus to slight of hand type checks with the tail.. so stuff like lock picking or disable device. At will telepathy but only with contact with the antenna isn't a problem, as for unwilling participate would definitely require grappling. Don't worry about damage if someone grabs their tail.. unless it was a big deal in the show, which I don't really remember.


----------



## kronos182

Here's some Starcraft Terran weapons.

C-10 Rifle

A canister rifle issued to Ghost operatives by the Terran Confederacy/Dominion. It mainly fired 25mm explosive rounds, equipped with an underslung low frequency targeting laser that can be used to guide tactical missiles or even drop pods, universal mount on top for a scope.
A number of special munitions are available include lockdown rounds that temporarily disable mechanical devices, EMP rounds designed to penetrate energy shields, and antipersonnel rounds.

The Mk VI version is unwieldy in hands of most beings, but to a Ghost it is easily manageable. The Mk VI has integrated scope, bipod, laser targeter, similar to the earlier models, but also includes a magnetic grid tracker for verifying coordinates, integrated tactical flashlight, enhanced recoil absorption and suppressors for making it an excellent sniper rifle, but also has an automatic feature to allow the user to lay down heavy suppressive fire. 
The Mk VI also allows Ghosts to use special munitions that can be empowered by their psionic energies, allowing them to take down powerful targets from the inside out, however these rounds are extremely rare.

C-10 Rifle (PL 6 Exotic Personal Firearms Proficiency/Heavy weapon proficiency for half penalties)
Damage: 4d12
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 120 ft (150 ft Mk VI)
Rate of Fire: S (S, A Mk VI)
Size: Large
Weight: 18 lbs (20 lbs Mk VI)
Ammo: 10 Box
Purchase DC: 26 (27 Mk VI) Mil +3
Notes: Integrated targeting laser (300 ft), integrated thermo-electric scope, (bipod and suppressor ((Listen DC 15 to notice the weapon firing)) Mk VI), (Psionic Channel Chamber Mk VI only)
Psionic Channel Chamber: This feature can only be used with special psionic attuned rounds. These rounds, when not charged with psionic energy deal damage as normal, but ignore 5 points of Hardness/DR and grant +1 to attack roll. Once changed with 15 power points, the rounds ignore 5 points of hardness/DR, +2 to attack roll, critically strike on a natural 18-20x4, and on a natural 20 deal x6 damage, with all critical damage ignoring all hardness/dr the target possesses. 

Ammunition
HEAP: One of the standard rounds used in the C-10 besides standard jacketed 25mm rounds, deals 3d12 damage to target ignoring 5 points of hardness/dr, 2d6 to all with 10 feet of target, Reflex DC 15 for half. PDC 15 for 10
Antipersonnel Cannister: These rounds contain dozens of sharp armour piercing flechettes that are released closed to the target, using the targeting laser to calculate the optimum distance. The round deals 3d6 slashing damage, ignoring 2 points of Defense or Hardness/DR to all within a 30 ft long, 15 foot wide cone that starts 5 feet in front of the target, Reflex DC 18 for half damage. PDC 16 for 10.
Psionic Attune Round: These rounds are specially designed to use a Ghost's, or other powerful psionic being's psionic power to enhance the round to great effect (see Psionic Channeling Chamber above). PDC 21 for 10.
Lockdown: These rounds temporarily shutdown a mechanical device, such as a vehicle, robot or small ship up to colossal size (60 ft long). The round deals only 2d10 points of damage, and the target device must make a Fort save DC 20 or be inoperative for 1d6+2 rounds. The operator of the vehicle can attempt to shorten the time by half with a Repair check DC 20, to a minimum of 1 round. The first round the device is operative it functions at half capacity (half speed, damage (for energy weapons), any bonuses, etc). PDC 19 for 5.
EMP Round: These rounds contain small EMP generators that allow them to penetrate energy shields, completely bypassing them, even if they normally protect against ballistic rounds, or provide a Deflection bonus, such as magnetic fields. Deals 3d12 ballistic damage to target. PDC 18 for 5.


AGR-14 Rifle
An older rifle available to civilians and mercenaries in the Terran Confederacy/Dominion, and was available to Ghosts. The AGR-14 uses magnetic acceleration to fire jacketless slugs, with a variety of ammunition available, including standard slugs, depleted uranium armour piercing rounds, steel tipped antipersonall rounds, and ultrasonic pulse rounds.

AGR-14 Rifle (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 2d12+2
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 110 ft
Rate of Fire: S
Size: Large
Weight: 10 lbs
Ammo: 30 box
Purchase DC: 14 Lic (+1)
Notes: Mount for scope on top, underbarrel mount for two shot grenade launcher, flamethrower (5 shot).


C20A Rifle
The successor to the C-10 rifle, used mostly by Ghosts as a sniper rifle, using smaller ammunition, 15 mm rounds, but uses gauss technology to give it greater boost in speed to make up for the smaller caliber, in a bullpup configuration to allow for a longer barrel in a smaller package. It includes a bipod and underbarrel grenade launcher, and has a much larger magazine than the C-10. The grenade launcher is loaded from a side slot, similar to a shotgun, including pump action, able to hold 5 mini grenades. An integrated laser targeter is mounted on the top of the barrel, and a detachable scope mount on top. The C20A doesn't include the Psionic Channeling Chamber of the C-10, nor use the same rounds, but instead has similar rounds as mini grenades, making them a bit cheaper and easier to carry, although not quite as powerful.

C20A Rifle (Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 4d12, varies
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic, varies
Range Increment: 150 ft, 50 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Large
Weight: 22 lbs
Ammo: 25 box, 5 internal
Purchase DC: 27 Mil (+3)
Notes: Integrated mini grenade launcher, targeting laser (300 ft), scope mount, bipod.

Grenades
EMP Grenade: Designed to disable energy shields. Deals 10d6 damage to energy shields, 3d6 to physical targets, affecting all within 30 ft. Only damage to physical targets can be saved Reflex DC 15 for half. PDC 17 for 5
Flash Grenade: Standard flash-bang grenades.
Hellfire Grenade: This mini grenade contains 4 small heat seeking rockets that are released 20 ft after being fired, each rocket attacks any warm target (organic creatures, except plants or undead, and vehicles, especially vehicles as they produce greater heat). The firer merely fires the grenade in the direction of several targets, then each rocket makes its own attack roll with +4 to hit, +1 for each size category over medium. Multiple rockets can strike the same target if there is one very large target compared to smaller targets, each dealing 2d6 fire, ignoring 2 points of hardness/DR. PDC 19 for 5.
Lockdown Grenade: These grenades temporarily shutdown mechanical devices, such as a vehicle, robot or small ship up to colossal size (60 ft long), within a 30 ft area. The grenade deals only 2d6 points of damage, and the target devices must make a Fort save DC 16 or be inoperative for 1d4+2 rounds. The operator of the vehicle can attempt to shorten the time by half with a Repair check DC 20, to a minimum of 1 round. The first round the device is operative it functions at half capacity (half speed, damage (for energy weapons), any bonuses, etc). PDC 19 for 5.
Tangler Grenade: Standard tangler grenades.
Other mini grenades can be used.


C-7 Pistol
The C-7 Stinger is a Terran gauss pistol that fires the same 8mm spikes that the C-18 Impaler gauss rifle uses, making logistics for marines and other troops easier, making the C-7 an excellent backup or off duty weapon.

C-7 Pistol (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 3d12
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 50 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Med
Weight: 5 lbs
Ammo: 30 box
Purchase DC: 21 Lic (+1)
Notes:


----------



## marcoasalazarm

kronos182 said:


> Hey.. the guys were your idea I found on your deviant art page.. I just put some stats to them.
> 
> Racial bonus to Drive, free feat Vehicle Weapons.. tail would be a natural weapon (whip, and can make trip attacks), can give a +1 to +2 to Grapple checks.. Environmental Adaptation (d20 Future) Desert. Maybe give them a bonus to slight of hand type checks with the tail.. so stuff like lock picking or disable device. At will telepathy but only with contact with the antenna isn't a problem, as for unwilling participate would definitely require grappling. Don't worry about damage if someone grabs their tail.. unless it was a big deal in the show, which I don't really remember.




A couple of "OWCH! Don't tug on it, man!" jokes, but that's it, AFAIK. On the damage part.

Think they would merit an LA?


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> A couple of "OWCH! Don't tug on it, man!" jokes, but that's it, AFAIK. On the damage part.
> 
> Think they would merit an LA?




If any LA would be at most a +1 I think off hand.. as they have a natural weapon, and several bonuses to a few skills and a free feat


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Don't see any Vehicle Weapons Proficiency anywhere, man.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Don't see any Vehicle Weapons Proficiency anywhere, man.




Oh right.. I'm thinking there's a feat for starship guns.. vehicle weapons use exotic weapons.. know what... use the Heavy Weapons feat I have on my thread somewhere...


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Think will need help finding it.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Think will need help finding it.





Heavy Weapon Proficiency
You are semi proficient in the use of most heavy weapons, such as heavy machineguns, cannons, grenade launchers, rocket launchers and even energy weapons such as laser cannons, or vehicle weapons. You have the basic training to use them without seriously damaging the weapon or any of your allies.
Prerequisites: Base Attack Bonus +2, Personal Firearms Proficiency.
Benefit: You can use any type of heavy weapon that normally requires Exotic Weapon Feat, such as grenade launchers, at only a -2 penalty instead of -4 without the Exotic Weapon feat.
Normal: Characters without this feat or Exotic Weapon feat take a -4 penalty on attack rolls made with heavy weapons.


----------



## kronos182

Some Starcraft Armour.

While Lord Zack provided stats for the CMC-300 armour awhile back.. I find it is lacking in finer details. I used his stats as a basis for the following creations. 


CMC Light Combat Armour
A suit of light armour, consisting of torso piece with belt, small plating on the shoulders, gauntlets, greaves on the lower legs and boots, and helmet with a vis. One gauntlet contains the controls for basic communications system with mic and speakers in the helmet, mounts on greaves and belt for weapons and equipment.

CMC Light Combat Armour (PL5-6)
Type: Tactical, Light
Equipment Bonus: +5
Nonprof. Bonus: +2
Str Bonus: 0
Nonprof Str Bonus: 0
Max Dex: +3
Armour Penalty: -4
Speed (30 ft): 30 ft/20 ft
Weight: 10 lbs
Purchase DC: 17
Restriction: Res (+2)
Notes: Radio, mounts on belt, legs and back for clipping weapons and equipment.

CMC-200 Powered Combat Suit
The first of the CMC series, considered obsolete by the time of the Great War in the Starcraft universe. Suits are available on the black market and used by many security and police forces that require the heavy armour.

CMC-200 Powered Combat Suit (PL6-7)
Type: Tactical, Powered
Equipment Bonus: +7
Nonprof. Bonus: +3
Str Bonus: +0
Nonprof Str Bonus: +0
Max Dex: +2
Armour Penalty: -6
Speed (30 ft): 20 ft/15 ft
Weight: 45 lbs
Purchase DC: 19
Restriction: Lic (+1)
Notes: Air conditioner & heater (+4 Fort in extreme temperature environments), HUD (suit integrity, suit power supply, air supply, optional stimpack supply, NBC warning), NBC basic shielding (+2 Fort saves), 7 day air recycling and supply, structural support, shoulder mounted ammunition storage (2 reloads each shoulder for most standard Terran Confederacy weapons, not compatible with C-10), optional stimpack fitting (5 doses), supports weight of armour and single rifle (does not count against the wearer's carrying capacity), polarizing visor (+2 vs visual attacks such as flash bangs), mounts on belt, legs and back for clipping weapons and equipment.
Structural Support - When the user stands motionless in a standard firing position, the suit adjusts itself and semi-locks joints to grant the wearer +2 to ranged attack rolls, but removes any Dex or Dodge bonus to Defense the user has.

CMC-300 Powered Combat Suit
The much improved successor to the CMC-200, boasting enhanced servos in the legs and arms for better movement and strength enhancement, and also adds a foot to the user's height. Powered by cold fusion cartridges, with an enhanced cooling and life support systems.

CMC-300 Powered Combat Suit (PL6-7)
Type: Tactical, Powered
Equipment Bonus: +8
Nonprof. Bonus: +5
Str Bonus: +2
Nonprof Str Bonus: +0
Max Dex: +2
Armour Penalty: -4
Speed (30 ft): 30 ft/20 ft
Weight: 250 lbs
Purchase DC: 24
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Notes: NBC shielding (+4 Fort Saves), HUD (smart link to weapon ammo counter, life support, suit integrity, power supply, sensors and navigation, communications suite, IFF, targeting system +1 attack), night vision (90 ft), GPS, video & audio communication (radio, video transmissions), 2 chest and shoulder lights, 7 day air supply (filters and scrubbers can extend to 14 days), 2 ammo holders (1 each leg), aural directional enhancers (+2 Listen checks), gravity generation (ignores zero g conditions if there is a surface to walk on within 20 ft of the suit), mufflers (reduce armour penalty for Move Silently by -2, heat sensors suffer -2 to detect wearer), lockdown system, structural support, piston-powered legs, stimpack fitting (10 doses), suit's weight does not count towards wearer's carrying capacity, polarized visor (+2 saves vs light based attacks such as flash bangs), motion detector (100 ft), geiger counter, mounts on belt, legs and back for clipping weapons and equipment.
Structural Support - An improved version of the CMC-200's, when the user stands motionless in a standard firing position, the suit adjusts itself and semi-locks joints to grant the wearer +2 to ranged attack rolls, reduces total bonuses from Dex and Dodge and similar movement related bonuses to Defense by -1.
Piston-Powered Legs - The legs of the armour are piston powered, allowing for enhanced jumping capability (+4 to Jump checks, adding 5 feet to max jumping distance), and allows the user to fall 20 ft without suffering damage (reduce fall by 20 feet with successful Tumble check 15).
Lockdown System - In the event the wearer is rendered unconscious and suffering serious injuries, the suit will lock, rendering it immobile, preventing the user from being injured by movement, this grants +1 to stabilization checks the wearer makes. The lockdown system can be overridden by medics, the wearer's commander or other high ranking officers.


CMC-400 Combat 
The successor to the CMC-300, boasting improved protection, enhanced life support and power, slightly increased strength enhancement. The armour also has a couple of optional additions that can be purchased. 

CMC-400 Powered Combat Suit (PL6-7)
Type: Tactical, Powered
Equipment Bonus: +9
Nonprof. Bonus: +5
Str Bonus: +3
Nonprof Str Bonus: +0
Max Dex: +2
Armour Penalty: -4
Speed (30 ft): 30 ft/20 ft
Weight: 250 lbs
Purchase DC: 25
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Notes: NBC shielding (+4 Fort Saves), HUD (smart link to weapon ammo counter, life support, suit integrity, power supply, sensors and navigation, communications suite, IFF, targeting system +1 attack), night vision (90 ft), GPS, video & audio communication (radio, video transmissions), 2 chest and shoulder lights, 10 day air supply (filters and scrubbers can extend to 18 days), 2 ammo holders (1 each leg), aural directional enhancers (+3 Listen checks), gravity generation (ignores zero g conditions if there is a surface to walk on within 30 ft of the suit), mufflers (reduce armour penalty for Move Silently by -2, heat sensors suffer -2 to detect wearer), lockdown system, structural support, piston-powered legs, stimpack fitting (10 doses), suit's weight does not count towards wearer's carrying capacity, polarized visor (+2 saves vs light based attacks such as flash bangs), motion detector (100 ft), geiger counter, mounts on belt, legs and back for clipping weapons and equipment.
Structural Support - An improved version of the CMC-200's, when the user stands motionless in a standard firing position, the suit adjusts itself and semi-locks joints to grant the wearer +2 to ranged attack rolls, reduces total bonuses from Dex and Dodge and similar movement related bonuses to Defense by -1.
Piston-Powered Legs - The legs of the armour are piston powered, allowing for enhanced jumping capability (+4 to Jump checks, adding 5 feet to max jumping distance), and allows the user to fall 20 ft without suffering damage (reduce fall by 20 feet with successful Tumble check 15).
Lockdown System - In the event the wearer is rendered unconscious and suffering serious injuries, the suit will lock, rendering it immobile, preventing the user from being injured by movement, this grants +1 to stabilization checks the wearer makes. The lockdown system can be overridden by medics, the wearer's commander or other high ranking officers.

Options:
Protective Coating - This black non-flamable, impact-resistant coating grants the user Fire Resistance 5 and DR 3 to kinetic attacks (slams, claws, slashing, piercing, concussion and falling damage). However, after the user has taken a total of 50 points of damage (before resistance), the coating has suffered enough damage that it has been scraped off enough to no long provide any bonus. PDC 15 per coat application, not stackable with multiple coats.
Integrated Thrusters - The armour is retrofitted so the entirety of the armour is lined with thruster modules and exhaust ports, granting the user limited flight capabilities. Grants Fly speed 50 (poor maneuverability), able to fly a total distance of 500 ft before requiring refueling (PDC 10 for fuel). Alternatively the thrusters can be used to improve the user's jumping without granting true flight, granting +5 to Jump checks, removing height/distance maximums the user can make. Each use in this manner uses 5 ft worth of fuel. PDC 16
Wrist Cannons - These are scaled down versions of the C-14 built into the gauntlets of the armour, typically only assigned to special forces units. The weapons on the gauntlets themselves have a far smaller ammunition capacity, but armours are usually further modified to contain ammunition bins on the back or shoulders for greater capacity, in addition to those of the gauntlet itself. The CMC-400 can support a total of two shoulder ammo bins and four back ammo bins. However back ammo bins removes any ability to attach any other equipment other than a standard C-14 or similar sized weapon to the back of the armour for carrying. These cannons also impose a -2 to skills that require fine work with the hands due to the added weight.
Wrist Cannon (PL7 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 3d12
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 50 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Magazine: 50 box (gauntlet itself), 120 for a shoulder mount bin,  600 back mounted bin, each.
Size: Small
Weight: 8 lbs (part of the armour now)
PDC: 27, Shoulder ammo bins 14, Back ammo bins 15.

CMC-405 Light Combat Suit
This armour is used by combat medics, offering good protection with excellent mobility, built in tools and storage areas for medical supplies for performing battlefield surgery.

CMC-405 Light Combat Suit (PL6-7)
Type: Tactical, Powered
Equipment Bonus: +6
Nonprof. Bonus: +4
Str Bonus: +2
Nonprof Str Bonus: +0
Max Dex: +3
Armour Penalty: -3
Speed (30 ft): 30 ft / 20 ft
Weight: 150 lbs
Purchase DC: 23
Restriction: Res (+2)
Notes: NBC shielding (+4 Fort Saves), HUD (life support, suit integrity, power supply, sensors and navigation, communications suite, IFF), night vision (90 ft), GPS, video & audio communication (radio, video transmissions), 2 chest and shoulder lights, 7 day air supply (filters and scrubbers can extend to 14 days), aural directional enhancers (+2 Listen checks), gravity generation (ignores zero g conditions if there is a surface to walk on within 20 ft of the suit), mufflers (reduce armour penalty for Move Silently by -2, heat sensors suffer -2 to detect wearer), piston-powered legs, suit's weight does not count towards wearer's carrying capacity, polarized visor (+2 saves vs light based attacks such as flash bangs), motion detector (100 ft), medical tool suite, medical supply storage, lockdown override, 30 lbs internal storage, geiger counter, mount on arm for ballistic combat shield, mounts on belt, legs and back for clipping weapons and equipment.
Medical Tool Suite - The CMC-405 contains a number of tools used to aid the medic in healing those injured in battle. Functions as an advanced medkit. Also includes tools for cutting through vulnerable points in common armours to allow quick access to the patient, plus a built in medicomp sensor, granting a total bonus of +5 to Treat Injury checks.
Medical Supply Storage - The CMC-405 contains enough built in storage for 50 doses of any chemical/medicine, that can be divided between up to 5 different chemicals/medicines. Also contains enough supplies to treat 50 creatures of any conditions an advanced medical kit can treat.
Lockdown Override - The armour contains a subchannel on the radio with command codes to override the lockdown system of any CMC armour within 5 feet of the armour, allowing the wearer to quickly aid the injured.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Very awesome stuff.


----------



## Lord Zack

That's  a great improvement on mine, but I'm not certain they shoukd be so restricted, at least not in the Koprulu Sector. Just about anybody can get their hands on CMC armor. 

Regarding the Koprulu Sector I had an idea that it may be experiencing a demonic invasion. The Burning Legion intends to conquer Azeroth... but first they seek to corrupt what they can in the greater sector and destroy the rest. Other forces have allied with them including Chaotic forces of Khorne and Nurgle, Terran forces that have fallen under their sway, Zerg broods that have been dominated by Fel magic and certsin of the Tal'darim. Forces from the Delta Alliance (from Star Trek Online) have supported the defending forces, the Ultramarines and other Imperium forces are fighting against the invaders and defenders alike and the Tau Empire have allied with the Daelamm Protoss and have sent forces to support them (via Protoss warp gate technology as their own FTL is too slow). I also had the idea that Nurglites might launch a Black Crusade against the United Federation of Planets due to their advanced medical technology.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> That's  a great improvement on mine, but I'm not certain they shoukd be so restricted, at least not in the Koprulu Sector. Just about anybody can get their hands on CMC armor.
> 
> Regarding the Koprulu Sector I had an idea that it may be experiencing a demonic invasion. The Burning Legion intends to conquer Azeroth... but first they seek to corrupt what they can in the greater sector and destroy the rest. Other forces have allied with them including Chaotic forces of Khorne and Nurgle, Terran forces that have fallen under their sway, Zerg broods that have been dominated by Fel magic and certsin of the Tal'darim. Forces from the Delta Alliance (from Star Trek Online) have supported the defending forces, the Ultramarines and other Imperium forces are fighting against the invaders and defenders alike and the Tau Empire have allied with the Daelamm Protoss and have sent forces to support them (via Protoss warp gate technology as their own FTL is too slow). I also had the idea that Nurglites might launch a Black Crusade against the United Federation of Planets due to their advanced medical technology.





I just put the Mil +3 as a blanket one for most areas. I can edit when I get home later and add in a note that restriction is lower in Koprulu Sector, to just Res or even Lic, especially for the older armours.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK, good idea, but not sure about having it happen yet...

((()))

OK, here goes. Attempt at new Race for this setting. Please, I need feedback, because it's been forever since I've seen the show and I haven't had any luck finding info on the Net other than "it existed".

*RACE: BIKER MICE FROM MARS.*

Once upon a time, on another universe, Mars thrived. It was possible to live there... and the ones who did were happy.

And then the Plutarkians came. Planet looters, they ransacked the planet and took the inhabitants as slaves... with all of the bad consequences it involved.

The Mice fought back, and had been doing so for a very long time. The result is a civilization that has moulded itself around guerrilla warfare.

And their best tool... motorcycles. They had been speed freaks for a very long time, but bolting guns to their vehicles made them incredibly explosive raiders.

So now many have appeared on the Core Timeline, on Mars and on Earth. they have taken to living in cities like Chicago, Detroit, Daytona, Indianapolis, Monaco -- places with a high vehicular industry. That, or they have taken a nomadic lifestyle -- entire families, with only the clothes and weapons on their backs and the wheels beneath their feet. Most organizations that have hired them had done so as mechanical cavalry.

Born to rock and rule.

(((()))

*Description:* Biker Mice resemble humanoid mice, averaging between five and six-and-a-half feet tall when fully grown, with a tail averaging five to fiteen feet. Their fur colors are varied, but white, brown or other dark colors are the most normal. Two tiny red antennae poke out the top of their head. Eye color varies, but red and brown is the average. Body shape average is between lightly and highly muscled.

((()))

*--RACE TRAITS:*-> Type: Humanoid (Fiction, Biker Mice).
-> *Size: *Medium: Biker Mice are Medium-Sized creatures and have no bonuses or penalties due to their size.
-> *Speed: *Biker Mice have a base speed of 30 feet.
-> *Rock And Rule: *Biker Mice are born with a bike's handle on their hands. They have a +2 racial bonus to Drive checks.
-> *Martian Survivor:* Biker Mice start with the Feat Planetary Adaptation (Barren World).
-> *Masters Of Disaster: *Biker Mice have a +2 bonus to Demolitions rolls. They also start with the Feat "Heavy Weapons Proficiency".
-> *Martian Psionics (Sp): *Biker Mice can utilize "Lesser Mindlink" at will - however, this power only works when touching the willing subject.
-> *Martian Tail (Ex): *The tail of a Biker Mouse is a flexible and sensitive member, and Biker Mice have utilized it as an improvised tool and weapon many times.

The tail of a Biker Mouse can be used as an improvised tool for Disable Device checks (GM's final call - simple mechanical locks and traps are a possibility) and can be used to perform Sleight Of Hand checks on targets up to 15 feet away. Because it's an improvised tool, these checks have a -4 penalty.

As well, the tail can be used as a natural weapon - a whip (1d4 Slashing damage, Critical Range 20, can attack targets up to 15 feet (and provokes an attack of opportunity). Can be used to make Trip attacks at range, but it cannot be dropped to prevent being tripped).

*Level Adjustment: *+2 (???)

(((()))

*NEW FEAT: Heavy Weapons Proficiency*

You are semi proficient in the use of most heavy weapons, such as heavy machineguns, cannons, grenade launchers, rocket launchers and even energy weapons such as laser cannons, or vehicle weapons. You have the basic training to use them without seriously damaging the weapon or any of your allies.
*Prerequisites:* Base Attack Bonus +2, Personal Firearms Proficiency.
*Benefit:* You can use any type of heavy weapon that normally requires Exotic Weapon Feat, such as grenade launchers, at only a -2 penalty instead of -4 without the Exotic Weapon feat.
*Normal: *Characters without this feat or Exotic Weapon feat take a -4 penalty on attack rolls made with heavy weapons.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Think I will try to work on a few Races based on cartoon shows.


----------



## Lord Zack

Here is a thing I've been working on: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1GXaIgYMILv7PDk17_cG_92PnTf0ErjHapH0IVqeQSLQ/edit?usp=drivesdk


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Really like it.


----------



## kronos182

For the tail, I'm not sure if the damage should be slashing or non-lethal... Also any skill checks made with tail should have -4 for improvised tool (maybe make a racial feat that removes this penalty?).
Otherwise looks not bad.

 [MENTION=53996]Lord Zack[/MENTION]: Looks interestin


----------



## Lord Zack

I've also been thinking about something. The Chaos God Nurgle is the god of disease, right? The T-Virus is a disease, as are it's variants and other derivatives of the Progenitor virus. So they would be under the domain of Nurgle. I'm sure Nurgle would be greatful for such an addition to his panoply of disease. He might even be so grestful as to grant Gifts to people involved in the development and production of these things. Of course Coreline being what it is such characters might appear on Coreline already in the service of Nurgle. Of course Nurgle and his followers may continue to develop new strains and variants on this viruses as well. Of course Nurgle already has his own Zombie Plague, but the T-Virus is able to create Tyrants, Humters and the like and these BOWs will likely appear in the armies of Nurgle. Nurgle would like take an interest in the the Scourge Plague, the Forsaken New Plague and the Zerg Hyper-evolutionary Virus and many other fictional diseases.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well, it would certainly give Papa an edge over the blue-haired usurper that he's fighting against.

...read "Thousand Shinji".


----------



## kronos182

Here's some more Starcraft goodness.. The Zerg!

*Zerg*
Zerg Traits
Creatures of the Zerg subtype possess the following traits. Certain traits have specific exceptions and alterations noted for particular varieties of Zerg.
*Fast Healing (Ex):* All Zerg possess Fast Healing, but the rate at which they heal varies slightly amongst Zerg strains, as noted in the individual entries. However, unlike most creatures with Fast Healing, a live Zerg regenerates severed or destroyed body parts at the rate of 1 per 1d4x10 days.
*Hivemind (Su):* A Zerg has a limited telepathic connection to other Zerg nearby. Any large concentration of Zerg in one place will also collectively transmit their overall emotional state empathically across space to an unknown but significantly vast distance. Zerg are constantly transmitting empathically and telepathically to other Zerg within 10 miles, and they can sense the general direction to any other Zerg within that distance by following such transmissions. Certain varieties of Zerg may transmit and sense to a greater distance empathically and telepathically, as noted in their individual descriptions. Zerg receive telepathic commands from Zerg Overlords within this distance, or from Zerg Cerebrates on the same planet (or equivalent distance), or from a Zerg Overmind within the same star system (or equivalent distance). Zerg cannot resist these telepathic commands from such superior Zerg. Zerg not within the controlling telepathic influence of any such superior Zerg will behave viciously and instinctively, and their instinct is to kill and devour anything organic near them, including other Zerg. Once they run out of organic things to kill and devour, they become catatonic until more creatures approach that they can kill. Thus, they behave as though confused (as per the confusion spell in the D20 Modern System Reference Document, except nonmagical) when not under the telepathic guidance of the aforementioned superior Zerg. A Zerg hatchery, lair, or hive within 1 mile can also keep a Zerg under control. Zerg Overlords, Cerebrates, and Overminds need no telepathic control from others, and can function normally and rationally without such input, while such superior Zerg are also immune to the telepathic control of others of the same kind. For instance, Overlords don't take orders from other Overlords, though they are still compelled to follow the commands of Cerebrates and Overminds. Likewise, Cerebrates receive telepathic orders only from an Overmind, while an Overmind has no master and heeds no telepathic commands.
*Immunity to Fear (Ex):* Zerg are immune to all fear effects, as their Zerg nature suppresses their survival instinct. However, Zerg with Intelligence of 3 or higher can still worry and can still recognize when they ought to be afraid, though it is not felt with any intensity, merely felt as a realization that fear would be normal and logical at certain times.
*Keen Sight (Ex):* Zerg have darkvision to a range of 60 feet, and also possess low-light vision.
*Psychic Sensitivity (Ex):* Any Zerg senses the presence of, and general direction to, any reasonably strong telepathic or empathic transmitter within 1 mile, organic or otherwise. These include such things as an active Protoss pylon, an active Protoss temple, a Protoss character with 5 or more levels of Templar, or a Protoss character with 10 or more levels in any combination of classes. Specially-built telepathic transmitter machines may also make themselves detectable from a greater range. A Zerg within 500 feet of any minor psychic source can sense it in this manner as well. This would include any Protoss characters or any Protoss devices that are psionically-powered, as well as any Terrans or other creatures with psychic abilities, such as a Terran "Ghost" soldier. Certain superior varieties of Zerg can sense psychic emanations from greater distances, as noted in their individual descriptions. Zerg are instinctively drawn to psychic energy sources and, if presented with a non-Zerg psychic source that they can sense, the Zerg will attempt to kill and devour it if organic, or will attempt to attack and destroy it if inorganic. Zerg cannot sense the actual location or form of a psychic transmitter, only the general vicinity, so their Psychic Sensitivity is not of any significant help in finding invisible targets such as a cloaked Terran "Ghost". Zerg cannot sense the presence or direction to any psionically-cloaked psychic transmitter, anyway. However, a few Zerg exceptions exist, as noted in their individual descriptions.
Immunity to Death from Massive Damage (Ex): Zerg can take massive amounts of damage and will continue functioning, if limited, and are immune to death from massive damage.
*Environmental Resistance (Ex):* All zerg are resistant to most environmental effects, gaining +4 racial bonus to Fort saves. All zerg can also survive in the vacuum of space for 1 + Con modifier hours.
*Mutable DNA (Ex):* The DNA of zergs is highly mutable, allowing for new and quick evolutions. Once a new mutation is created, or selected by a ruling zerg (Overlord, Queen, Cerebrate, etc), the changes are transmitted to all related (changes can be strain specific, and even affect only specific zerg units of a strain) zerg within reach of the Hivemind, causing the affected zerg to enter a cocoon before emerging 1d4+1 rounds later.
*Absorb Essence (Ex):* The zerg is able to absorb the 'essence' of a creature eaten. This essence is the DNA of a creature, which the zerg can add to its own collected knowledge and possibly distributed to existing strains or creating new or variant strains, depending on the ability. After killing a living creature, a zerg can eat the corpse, which takes 1d4 +1 min/size category over small to eat the corpse, and absorb the DNA which is transmitted via the telepathic link to the Hivemind and the nearest hatchery or lair. The zerg must do nothing but consume the corpse with the purpose of absorbing its essence to absorb it, and a lair, hatchery, overlord or similarly powerful zerg must be within range to collect the essence and add it to the zerg swarm collective knowledge. 
A zerg outside of the transmission range of the Hivemind can still absorb the essence, and attempt to gain 1 ability of the eaten corpse, which would give just that specific zerg that one random ability, which forces the zerg into a cocoon for 1d4 hours as it adds that ability to itself.

*Mutations*
The zerg DNA is highly mutable and flexible, allowing zerg to quickly evolve new abilities or strains, especially after absorbing new DNA from different creatures, to improve the swarm.
The following are a number of common mutations that can be applied to various zerg:

Scything Claws
The scything claws of ground based zerg can be enhanced, increasing damage by +1. This mutation can be added 3 times.

Hardened Carapace
Ground based zerg can have their carapace enhanced, increasing Natural armour by +1 and adds +2 hit points. This can be added 3 times.


*Zergling*
Zerglings are the most numerous of the zerg mutations, used as front line expendable troopers, sent in massive swarms. Zerglings are loosely based on ZZ'gash dune runner, with fairly simple DNA, which allows two zerglings to evolve from a single larva at a time. These creatures generally have six limbs, four legs with webbed feet and claws, two upper limbs ending in scything blades. Some grow wings that aren't fully developed that are used to help it jump. 

Zergling
CR 1;
Medium aberration [zerg]; 
Hit Dice: 1d8+1; hp 6; Mas —; Init +6; 
Speed: 40 ft, burrow 20 ft; 
Defense 13, touch 12, flat-footed 11 (+2 Dex, +1 natural); 
BAB: +0; Grap +4; Atk +0 melee (1d4, claw); Full Atk +0 melee 2 claws 1d4 and -5 melee bite 2d4; 
FS: 5 ft. by 5 ft.; Reach 5 ft.; 
SQ: darkvision 60 ft., fast healing 1, zerg traits; 
AL: cerebrate; 
SV: Fort +1, Ref +2 , Will +1; AP 0; Rep +0; 
Ability Scores: Str 11, Dex 15, Con 12, Int 3, Wis 8, Cha 2.
Skills: Climb +2, Jump +10, Listen +1, Spot +1, Swim +1, Survival +1
Feats: Improved Initiative*.
Advancement: 2–5 HD (Medium).
Organization: Found in groups of 1, pairs or swarms as large as thousands.

Species Traits
Bonus Feat: Zerglings gain Improved Initiative as a bonus feat.
Fast Healing (Ex): Zerglings heal 1 hit point of lethal damage (or nonlethal if it is the only hit point damage remaining) per round. This functions otherwise as per the typical Zerg trait of Fast Healing.
Leaper (Ex): Zerglings are excellent jumpers, gaining a +8 racial bonus to Jump checks, and are not restricted in the height or length they can jump by their size.
Pounce (Ex): If the zergling leaps upon a foe during the first round of combat, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action.
Skill Bonuses: Zerglings gain a +2 species bonus on Climb and Survival checks.
Zerg Traits: A Zergling possesses the standard Zerg traits as defined elsewhere.
Zergling Advancement: Zerglings are adaptable creatures and may grow in strength, speed, and resilience with certain genetic manipulations by nearby Zerg hatcheries, lairs, or hives. Zerglings advanced to 3 hit dice gain a +2 increase to Strength, an increase of +20 feet to their base land speed, a burrow speed of +55 feet, and Damage Reduction 1/- functioning as per the same ability of the Tough character class. A Zergling can, and instinctively does, hide any signs of its burrowing on the surface, except where impossible. Zerglings advanced to 4 hit dice gain the aforementioned benefits as well as a further +2 increase to Strength, an increase of Damage Reduction to 2/-, an increase of +2 to their natural armor, and an extraordinary special attack called Zergling Frenzy. The Zergling Frenzy special attack allows the Zergling to attack with either two claws or a claw and a bite with any standard attack and with any charge attack. The extra attack in that case does not count as secondary. Zergling Frenzy also allows the Zergling to attack one extra time with each claw during any full-attack action, with the same modifiers as normal for such primary and secondary attacks. Regardless, any time that Zergling Frenzy is used, the attacks made with that Zergling Frenzy all suffer a -2 penalty on the attack rolls. Zerglings advanced to 3 hit dice have a base Challenge Rating of 2 instead of 1, while those advanced to 4 hit dice have a base Challenge Rating of 4 instead. Zerglings cannot be advanced to 3 hit dice unless they are within 10 miles of a Zerg lair or hive, and a spawning pool. Zerglings cannot be advanced to 4 hit dice unless they are within 10 miles of a Zerg hive and spawning pool. Either way, they need only be within such range when actually advancing to those hit dice. The process of advancing Zerglings in hit dice takes much time and resources from a Zerg lair or hive.
Evolve (Ex): The zergling, if the swarm has access to the Baneling DNA, can evolve into a Baneling by entering a cocoon for 1d4+1 rounds, then emerges as a baneling.

Mutations
A number of mutations are available to zerglings only in addition to those common to the rest of the swarm.

Metabolic Boost
The zegling's metabolic rate is increased to give it a boost in speed and reflexes, granting +10 ft to all speeds and +2 to Reflex saves.

Adrenal Glands
The adrenal glands of the zergling is increased, giving the zergling +1 to attack rolls, and an extra attack during a full attack, which stacks with Zergling Frenzy. 


Variant Strains
A number of variants of of the zergling exist, each with different abilities over the standard zergling.

Devouring One
A specialized zergling strain more powerful and resilient than a normal zergling, created by dark archon Ulrezaj using warped khaydarin crystals that used Dark Templar and zerg energy. A few of these zerglings survived and brought into Coreline, with only a few known examples to exist in Kerrigan's swarm, and a few rogue ones have been spotted.
Make the following changes to the zergling to turn it into a Devouring One:
Increase Hit Dice to 6, hp to 51;
Increase Str to 16, Con to 18;
Claw damage to 1d6+5 crit 19-20x2 each, bite now 1d8+5;
Increase Fast Heal to 3;
Gains Improved Critical feat (claws);
+10 skill points;
Increase CR to 5

Eats the Fallen
This variant of zergling was created by the Incubus brood, which specialized in scouting and recon as it lacked the destructive capabilities of other broods. As a result, it created tougher zerglings that would survive longer behind enemy lines, with enhanced stealth and senses. These zerglings prefer to find ambush locations and make extensive use of their burrowing speed, and will lay in wait underground for targets. They are also enhanced to damaging vehicles and buildings, often making night raids to damage parked vehicles and factories to slow the enemies ability to build more vehicles and create chaos within a base.
To make an Eats the Fallen, make the following changes to a zergling:increase HD to 5, 29 hp;
Increase Burrow speed to 30 ft.
Gains +5 racial bonus to Move Silently and Hide checks;
Against vehicle and buildings, deals +2 damage and ignores 5 Hardness/DR;
Gains Tremor Sense 60 ft;
Gains racial bonus +5 to Listen, Search and Spot;
Increase CR to 3.

Raptor
This variant of the zergling has enhanced legs for leaping and grows a pair of wings that don't grant flight, but enhance the creature's leaping ability even farther.
Make the following changes to a zergling to turn it into a Raptor:
Add wings;
Can jump up to 50 ft high or long from standing with a Jump DC 10, increase to 100 ft with a running long jump, can reduce fall damage by 50 ft with a successful Tumble check DC 15;
Racial bonus to Tumble +4;
Reduce borrow speed to 10 ft;
Can pounce any time it moves a minimum of 30 feet to reach a target;
Gains +2 damage to all attacks made as part of a pounce;
Can only receive the Hardened Carapace mutation once.


Swarmling
Swarmlings are a variant of zergling that are created by simplifying the DNA of zerglings even more, allowing three to spawn from a single larva. Swarmlings are distinguished by a dorsal fin.
Make the following changes to a zergling to make it a Swarmling:
Rapid Gestation of 1 round to turn from a single larva into 3 swarmlings;
Rapid evolve into a baneling in 1 round;
Reduce melee damage by -1;
Reduce Con to 10 (hp down to 5 for 1 HD swarmling);
Can't advance past 3 HD;
Always found in minimum groups of 3, but typically swarms of 1d4x3 swarmlings or larger (massive swarms compared to zerglings).*


----------



## kronos182

Another zerg unit.

*Larva*

Larva, the most basic and essential zerg lifeform, from which all zerg strains are created from. Maggot-like creatures have a segmented multilegged body, trailing mucous-like substance behind them and a complex array of internal organs. Every segment of the larva's body contains all the required organs to ensure its survival. Such a trait, combined with near instant wound clotting, allows larva to function and morph normal even if cut in half.
Within the lava's DNA are countless sequences, carrying billions of patterns and nearly infinite possible genetic combinations, and they contain within them the genetic code for all other zerg breeds. When a new zerg unit is needed, the larva will enter a pupal state and beging replicating the DNA of one specific zerg breed at an astounding rate, and after the short gestation period the new mature zerg minion.
New or young hives will only have the genetic code for the most basic of zerg breeds/strains, such as the drone and zerglings, but as it grows, and develops new structures, its library of genetic strains expands. Larva are always found near hatcheries, lairs and around zerg hives. These creatures only last 1d4 days away from creep or large food supply.

CR 1/4;
Small aberration [zerg]; 
Hit Dice: 1/2d8; hp 3; Mas —; Init +6; 
Speed: 10 ft, burrow 20 ft; 
Defense 14, touch 14, flat-footed 11 (+3 Dex, +1 size); 
BAB: +0; Grap +-2; Atk -1 melee (1d3-2, claw); Full Atk -2 melee 2 claws 1d3-2 and -7 melee bite 1d6-2; 
FS: 5 ft. by 5 ft.; Reach 5 ft.; 
SQ: darkvision 60 ft., fast healing 1, zerg traits; 
AL: cerebrate; 
SV: Fort +0, Ref +3 , Will +0; AP 0; Rep +0; 
Ability Scores: Str 6, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 3, Wis 6, Cha 2.
Skills: Climb +2, Listen +1, Spot +1, Swim +1, Survival +1
Feats: 
Organization: 

Species Traits
Fast Healing (Ex): larva heal 1 hit point of lethal damage (or nonlethal if it is the only hit point damage remaining) per round. This functions otherwise as per the typical Zerg trait of Fast Healing.
Zerg Traits: A larva possesses the standard Zerg traits as defined elsewhere.
Evolve (Ex): Larva contain the DNA of all zerg lifeforms. It takes the larva 1d4+1/size category over medium to evolve into another zerg unit. Larva can turn into most zerg units except for Queens, abberations, ultralisks, cerebrates.


----------



## Lord Zack

I was actually considering doing the Zerg, since I am decent at statting monsters. I don't see any major flaws in your stats, except there is no unit in the Evolve ability for Larva. I might do some variant strains for the Hawaii Brood, including the Pyrolisk strain, which incorporates essence from the Arachnids/Bugs that share the Big Island with the Zerg and can "breathe" fire like the Tanker Bugs. Also it is possible that certain broods have begun to absorb traits from the Tyranids, since some have attacked the Koprulu Sector.

I am wondering if you guys are familiar with the Piazza forums? They discuss various settings, including D&D settings, but also others. It may be worth it to start a thread on Coreline over there. 

I have considered doing a conversion of Coreline for Pathfinder.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> I was actually considering doing the Zerg, since I am decent at statting monsters. I don't see any major flaws in your stats, except there is no unit in the Evolve ability for Larva. I might do some variant strains for the Hawaii Brood, including the Pyrolisk strain, which incorporates essence from the Arachnids/Bugs that share the Big Island with the Zerg and can "breathe" fire like the Tanker Bugs. Also it is possible that certain broods have begun to absorb traits from the Tyranids, since some have attacked the Koprulu Sector.
> 
> I am wondering if you guys are familiar with the Piazza forums? They discuss various settings, including D&D settings, but also others. It may be worth it to start a thread on Coreline over there.
> 
> I have considered doing a conversion of Coreline for Pathfinder.




A fire breathing zerg would probably be a strain of roach since they spit acid.. just change to fire.


----------



## kronos182

And the Zerg Drone...

*Drone*

Single minded and diligent, drones hold within their genetic code the evolutionary potential for all zerg structures. Created after absorbing the essence of gashyrr waps, drones serve as resource gathers and creating structures for the hive. The wings from the gashyrr wasp has combined with the legs to become fleshy, webbed membranes that keep the drones steady while in motion. They move above ground using a float bladder, which the membranes between the legs move like a stingray's wings to help provide movement. The front claws of the drone are designed for digging and holding resources, and not well suited for combat, but they can be used to defend themselves.
Drones require creep to gain their nourishment, and can only survive 2 days away from any source of creep before they start starving and die.

CR 1/2;
Medium aberration [zerg]; 
Hit Dice: 1d8+1; hp 6; Mas —; Init ; 
Speed: 30 ft, burrow 20 ft; 
Defense 12, touch 11, flat-footed 11 (+1 Dex, +1 natural); 
BAB: +0; Grap +1; Atk +1 melee (1d4+1, claw); Full Atk +1 melee 2 claws 1d4+1 and -4 melee bite 2d4+1; 
FS: 5 ft. by 5 ft.; Reach 5 ft.; 
SQ: darkvision 60 ft., fast healing 1, zerg traits; 
AL: cerebrate; 
SV: Fort +1, Ref +1 , Will +1; AP 0; Rep +0; 
Ability Scores: Str 13, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 3, Wis 8, Cha 2.
Skills: Knowledge Earth and Life Sciences +4, Listen +1, Spot +1, Swim +1, Survival +1
Feats: 
Advancement: 
Organization: Found in groups of 1, pairs or swarms within Hives.

Species Traits
Fast Healing (Ex): Drones heal 1 hit point of lethal damage (or nonlethal if it is the only hit point damage remaining) per round. This functions otherwise as per the typical Zerg trait of Fast Healing.
Mining Claws (Ex): The claws of the drones are built for mining and resource gathering, acting as the necessary tools. If used in combat, the claws also ignore 2 points of hardness/DR.
Skill Bonuses: Drones gain a +4 racial bonus on Knowledge Earth and Life Sciences, particularly with geology, and ignore their Intelligence penalty while making the checks. As resource gatherers, Drones are instilled with an intuitive knowledge for mining and where and how to locate resources for the hive.
Zerg Traits: A Drone possesses the standard Zerg traits as defined elsewhere.
Evolve (Ex): Drones can evolve into the various structures of the zerg swarm. The drone enters a cocoon and gestates into the necessary structure, taking 1d4 +1 minutes per size category over large +1 min / 30 hp the structure possesses.


----------



## kronos182

Here's some Star Wars battle droids...

B1 Battle Droids
B1 Battle Droids were cheap combat droids designed by Baktoid Combat Automata, standing 6.3 ft tall with thin spindly humanoid bodies with long tubular heads. First generation B1s used central computer mainframes to control large groups of droids to save money on droid brains, but with the obvious flaw of if the central controlling computer being destroyed would disable all controlled units, later versions were upgraded with simple droid brains, similar to the OOM-series battle droid that proceeded the B1-Series. Unlike the OOM-Series, more variant models of the B1 exist, with varying degree of increased intelligence and capabilities, such as aquatic combat models, aerial combat models and others.
B1 droids speak in a high pitched monotone, and would acknowledge a command with "Roger Roger", always. These droids where able to fold into a much smaller package for ease of transport, reducing their height by 75%, taking a move action to fold or unfold to full height. These droids were also easily reprogrammed for specific tasks, such as gunners, pilots, command and other roles, and would have coloured bands and markings to denote rank and role. 

While originally used by the Trade Federation and the Separatist Droid Army in massive waves as these droids were best used enmass due to their limited intelligence, and quite outdated. In Coreline these droids make for cheap security or combat units, especially if one has lots of credits to spend on replacements. 
For Gen 1 models a central computer with powerful transmitters is required to control them. A computer system the size of a van (can fit in small to medium sized transport vehicle) can control 25; one the size of a small freighter (30 to 50 ft) can control up to 100, PDC 25; one that fills up a corvette can control up to 500, PDC 30; while most common ones that fit frigate to destroyers can control up to 1000 and 2000 respectively, PDC 32 & 34. This also includes a basic transmitter, however ones mounted in ships will have improved communications to give the transmitters better range, such as a Trade Federation Droid Control ship can control up to several thousand droids within a large area of a hemisphere of a planet while safely in orbit. Gen 1 B1-Series droids where generally a little slower to react, depending on the power and distance of the controlling mainframe, and all stats assume a controlling computer is within optimum range.

B1-Series Battle Droid (PL6)
CR: 1
Size: Med (6.3 ft)
Hit Points: 1d10+10; 15 hp
Init: -1 (-3 Gen 1 only)
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 9 (-1 Dex)
Hardness: 
BAB/Grp: 0/+1
Attack: -1 ranged E-5 blaster rifle 3d10, or +1 melee 1d3+1 lethal
FS/Reach: 5 ft/5 ft
Special Attacks: 
Special Qualities: Weak Point, *Remote Controlled (Gen 1 only)
Saves: Fort + 0, Reflex -1 , Will -1
Abilities: Str 12, Dex 8, Con , Int 8 (*6 Gen 1), Wis 8, Cha 6
Skills: -2 all skills except Listen -1, Search -1, Spot -1.
Feats: Personal Firearms Proficiency

Frame: biomorph
Locomotion: legs (pair)
Manipulators: 2 hands
Armour: 
Superstructure: 
Sensors: Class I
Skill Software: Listen +2, Spot +2, Search +2
Feat Software: Personal Firearms Proficiency
Accessories: feat progit (personal firearms proficiency), AV transmitter, *remote control unit (Gen 1 only), *robolink (Gen 1 only), vocalizer, skill progit x3 (+2), E-5 Blaster, typically 2 power packs
PDC: 24, 22 Gen 1

Combat
B1 Battle droids are used in swarms or mass parade formations, all blasting at once, or staggered, depending on if they can all see a target, with many attacking the same target. To simplify combat, treat groups of 5 as single targets, adding total HP together (75 hp), attacks rolls as if a battery (total +4), damage as fire-linked (5d10 for blaster, melee 3d4+5), Defense treated as 11 (a little harder to hit as they are moving and spaced out). For every 15 points of damage to the group, reduce attack by 1, reduce damage for blaster and melee by 1 die after 30 points of damage. Larger groups can be created, combining groups of 5 counting as a single entity linking 5 groups together.

Weak Point
B1-Series battle droids had vulnerable points, thus they are affected by critical strikes. A well placed shot to the neck, severing the head will instantly disable the droid. Requires a well aimed shot (full round aiming) with a -10 penalty to strike, requiring only 5 points of damage.

Pilot Package
These droids were programmed to act as crew for starship. Make the following changes/additions to the B1, with skills being replaced with the below:
Dex increase to 10;
Skills changes to: Drive +2, Pilot +2, Spot +2;
Added feat Starship Operation (class of ship to be used on);
Add feat progit (Starship Operation), skill progits;
PDC +1

Gunner Package
These droids were used to operate the weapon systems such as those on starships, vehicles or weapon emplacements. Make the following changes to B1, with skills being replaced by the follow:
Add targeting package (+2 to attack rolls with ship/vehicle weapons);
Feat Starship Gunnery;
Skill Changes: Repair +0, Spot +2;
Add feat progit (starship gunnery), skill progits;
PDC +1.

Commander Package
These droids are programmed to be leaders of a group of droids. Make the following changes, with skills replacing the original as below:
+1 to attack;
Skills: Listen +2, Search +2, Spot +2, Knowledge Tactics +2;
*Coordinate talent;
PDC +1.
*Coordinate Talent the B1 Command unit uses is slightly modified from the normal talent D20 Modern page 31. The B1 Command unit has an effective Cha of 10 (+0 to rolls) for purposes for rolls, DC 10 +1/25 droids to coordinate, with range of 100 ft, able to coordinate up to 100 droids of B1-Series, lasting for a total of 1d4+1 rounds.
New Equipment

E-5 Blaster
This weapon is standard issue to the B1-Series battle droids. It was powerful, light, but somewhat inaccurate, and had a large ammunition capacity for its size. While based on a BlasTech design, since it was redesigned for droid use, many finer points were skipped, such as reduced cooling shrouds as the droids are immune to the heat buildup from the short barrel, and very simple handle and trigger design.
Damage: 3d10
Critical: X3
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 60 ft.
Rate of Fire: S
Weight: 5 lbs.
Magazine: 150 Box.
Size: Medium
Purchase DC: 22.
Restriction: Res (+2).
Inaccurate: suffers -1 to attack rolls.


Variant Models

OOM-Series
The OOM-Series battle droids are the predecessor to the B1-Series, with improved intelligence and a few other improvements, making them a little more expensive. They are usually put in charge of groups of B1s or used as elite units by users of the B1 battle droids, with many also upgraded with the Commander Package (stats stack).
Make the following changes to the B1 to make an OOM-Series:
Increase Int and Wis to 10;
Adjust Int & Wis based skills by +1;
Increase Dex to 10;
Add total of 8 ranks, divided amongst up to 4 skills (+2 each);
PDC +2

Anti-Air Battle Droid
This B1 is modified with an anti-air missile launcher mounted to the shoulder and a canister on the back to contain missiles. 
Make the following changes to the B1 to make an Anti-Air Battle Droid:Add missile launcher to shoulder (usually right);
+1 to attack, +4 vs targets in the air (higher than 50 ft);
Add ammo magazine to back;
Reduce speed to 20 ft;
PDC +2, Res Mil (+3).
Missile launcher deals 5d6 ballistic damage, 20x2, 200 ft incr, single, 1 internal. 
Ammo magazine holds 10 missiles.

Assault Battle Droid
These B1s were used as anti-vehicle units, equipped with a cheap but effective anti-armour missile launcher, 6 extra missiles, several anti-personnel mines, and thermal detonators, with a SE-14 blaster pistol as backup.
Make the following changes to the B1 to make an Assault Battle Droid:
Add missile launcher to shoulder (usually right);
+1 to attack, +4 vs ground vehicles and speeders;
Add ammo magazine to back;
Reduce speed to 20 ft;
Carries SE-14 blaster pistol;
Carries 4 mines (any type available);
Carries 4 thermal detonators (or other type of grenades);
PDC +2, Res Mil (+3).
Missile launcher deals 5d6 ballistic damage ignoring 5 points of hardness, 20x3, 200 ft incr, single, 1 internal.
Ammo magazine holds 6 missiles.

SE-14 Blaster 
A very simple blaster created by Blastech, consisting of little more than a tube, grip and power pack under the muzzle, making them cheap but reliable.
Damage: 3d8
Critical: X3
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 30 ft.
Rate of Fire: S
Weight: 2 lbs.
Magazine: 50 Box.
Size: Medium
Purchase DC: 15.
Restriction: Lic (+1).
Inaccurate: suffers -1 to attack rolls.


B1 Grapple Droid
These droids were designed by the Geonosians for hand-to-hand combat, boasting increased strength and each arm was fitted with grapple claws that were electrified, similar to the electro-staffs, to make them resistant to light sabers, making these droids the primary anti-jedi units, although not many were produced. However due to the design of the grapple claws, these droids could not hold blasters, and were clumsy with melee weapons. These droids, if facing only a single jedi, will use one claw defensively to deflect light sabers while the other claw is used to attack.
Make the following changes to the B1 to make a B1 Grapple Droid:
Increase Str to 16;
Increase melee attack rolls to +5 (counting in new Str);
Add 2 grapple claws (one each arm);
PDC: +2

Grapple Claws
These four fingered large claws are excellent for grabbing targets, and can be electrofied similar to electro-staffs, allowing them to resist light sabers.
Damage: 2d4, +1d6 electrified
Critical: X2
Damage Type: bludgeoning + electricity
Range Increment: Melee
Weight: 5 lbs added to droid.
Purchase DC: 22.
Restriction: Res (+2).
Grants +4 each claw to grapple checks, suffers -2 to all checks requiring manual dexterity or use of handheld weapons. While grappling and successfully maintains their grip, automatically deals damage to the target. Can be used to protect against melee strikes such as a small shield, granting +2 to Defense against melee strikes, but can't be used to attack with in the same round.


----------



## kronos182

And of course, no Zerg entry is complete without creep...

Creep

Creep is a living zerg superorganism that joins a hive together. It is a purple, viscous substance that feels thick and slimy, covering the ground and is spread by many zerg structures, and used to nourish zerg structures, larvae and other strains.
Creep is spread in a number of ways, including by some structures such as hatcheries, or hive spores typically used in initial stages of infestation. Some zerg can spread creep by secretion such as overlords, or indirectly by queens by laying creep tumors.
Creep itself has a celluar structure, allows zerg ground strains to move faster over creep than normal ground due to a collection of microscopic filaments that allows them to 'skate' across creep instead of breaking through it. It spreads rapidly if left unchecked. It can nourish itself and other zerg strains by processing minerals extracted from the ground via deep tendrils.
It may grow in anaerobic environments and even over water. It can also grow over hollows in terrain; however attempting to traverse over such hollows may cause creep to tear and give way.
Removing creep can be difficult, but it is averse to extremely high temperatures and will not grow in unsuitably hot places. Setting it alight by high explosive or incendiary ordnance can be effective, but not wholy as it can regenerate quickly, only destroying buildings that generate creep is the most effective means.

Traits:
Nourishment (Ex): Creep can provide nourishment for all zerg units.
Increase Zerg Speed (Ex): Zerg ground units, except for the drone, have their ground and burrow speeds increased by +15 feet.
Increase Zerg Healing (Ex): While ground zerg units are in contact with creep, they have their Fast Heal increased by +1.
Spread (Ex): Creep spreads over time, adding to its mass as it draws nourishment from the ground and creep generating structures and units. As long as a creep generating structure of unit is active, creep will spread at a rate of 1 foot per hour. When creep encounters natural wildlife, such as plants, these lifeforms will slowly die as creep draws nourishment from them.


----------



## Lord Zack

I wonder if Arm Slaves from Full Metal Panic! and Variable Fighters are close enough in size to use weapons made for the other. According to some sources Arm Slaves range from 8–10 in the anime however they are 15-18  meters tall. The VF-1A  Valkyrie is 12.68 meters. So either bigger or smaller. Also the Valkyrie is about the same size as certain Transformer, including thr Seekers and Jetfire (given that Jetfire was originally a Valkyrie toy...).


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Yeah, that's a good question.

Guess if they aren't, they are least don't get that big of a penalty from grabbing the other's guns and blasting away.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> I wonder if Arm Slaves from Full Metal Panic! and Variable Fighters are close enough in size to use weapons made for the other. According to some sources Arm Slaves range from 8–10 in the anime however they are 15-18  meters tall. The VF-1A  Valkyrie is 12.68 meters. So either bigger or smaller. Also the Valkyrie is about the same size as certain Transformer, including thr Seekers and Jetfire (given that Jetfire was originally a Valkyrie toy...).




You have to remember that the difference between 15-18 meters and 13 meters (rounding up for the veritech) is a minium of about 6 feet. Now that can be a whole size category difference..
BUT, in theory, if the different mechs/devices/robots are similar in size (same size category and within a few feet of height) and have similar sized manipulators (aka hands), one can use the other's weapons.. HOWEVER.. if the weapon links to any systems of it's related mech (linked targeting/sensor/HUD uplinks, etc) those systems probably won't be compatible.. so say the gunpod from the VF-19, which I think has linked systems for ammo counter, etc, none of that would work on a siilar sized Arm Slave.. it could just pick up the gunpod and pull the trigger and aim via visual sensors and hand-eye co-ordination.. but could take a penalty as not fully compatible equipment without modifications.

In the tv series, Jetfire wasn't a F-14 based fighter like the VF-1s, and was quite a bit larger (I'd have to double check), but other sources have him as a f-14, which is the most common form.


----------



## Lord Zack

I was thinking mostly about the melee weapons used by Arms Slaves, like the monomolecular cutter. I don't think many variable fighters use melee weapons.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> I was thinking mostly about the melee weapons used by Arms Slaves, like the monomolecular cutter. I don't think many variable fighters use melee weapons.




Then you mostly  have to deal with size difference, and if the weapon uses any power sources.. are the arm slave weapons powered? if so, how so? via induction (powered by being held in the mech's hand).

Veritechs generally don't have melee weapons that I remember. althouh some included shields, like the X/VF-19.  I think they might have included a knife like weapon at some point in the series.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

And I think, at least in a quick shot in Macross Plus, it's shown that gun pods have deployable bayonets.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> And I think, at least in a quick shot in Macross Plus, it's shown that gun pods have deployable bayonets.




Well makes sense, as long as the gunpod isn't damaged, reduces the amount of items the mech is carrying.


----------



## kronos182

Ok.. so I'm working on some Star Wars Clone Wars era stuff (clone armour, already did the base droid troopers the CIS used), any other requests for that era, or Starcraft stuff (since I've done a few Zerg creatures, armour and weapons so far). I know I owe Marcoasalazarm the C-Wing still.. I'll get on it.. and finish the TIEs I have sitting in development. Not working on any New Order/Resistance stuff for a while until I've gotten a larger base of Clone Wars/Galactic Empire Era stuff done.


----------



## Lord Zack

Maybe we could stat out some stats for Terran infantry units, like the Marine, Medic, Firebat, etc. I myself have been thinking about some Starcraft related lore, like my previous invasion idea. This includes information on various worlds in the Koprulu Sector and the "Alpha Quadrant Raynor's Raiders", a branch of the Raiders that operate in and near the Sol System, including Earth.

I've been learning to play Warhammer 40k. Unfortunately actually getting to play it for real is not a possibility at this time, due to the expense and lack of opponents where I live, but I have been considering the creation of army lists for playing in Coreline, including both modified versions of existing 40k lists and new ones like modern day armies and forces from other sources. It seems that a modern day assault rifle might be treated as an autogun in 40k rules. Sources conflict on the exact nature of "auto" weapons and whether they are equivalent to "stub" weapons, but it seems that it would be the case that "auto" weapons woud be equivalent to 21st century weapons and greater, and stub weapons would be equivalent to 20th century weapons. Effectively a modern soldier would be equivalent in many ways in Warhammer 40k to a typical Imperial guardsman, but the Imperial Guard would at least have superior vehicles, though exactly how great the gap would be in 40k rules between say an M1 Abrams and a Leman Russ I'm not sure. The lasgun and autogun have the same exact rules as I recall, so if we treated laser weapons from other sources as their "las" equivalents there wouldn't be much difference between laser weapons and modern firearms. Ultimately if I were to wargame in the Coreline setting anytime soon it would be with a system that is less expensive to get into and probably more "generic".


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> Maybe we could stat out some stats for Terran infantry units, like the Marine, Medic, Firebat, etc. I myself have been thinking about some Starcraft related lore, like my previous invasion idea. This includes information on various worlds in the Koprulu Sector and the "Alpha Quadrant Raynor's Raiders", a branch of the Raiders that operate in and near the Sol System, including Earth.
> 
> I've been learning to play Warhammer 40k. Unfortunately actually getting to play it for real is not a possibility at this time, due to the expense and lack of opponents where I live, but I have been considering the creation of army lists for playing in Coreline, including both modified versions of existing 40k lists and new ones like modern day armies and forces from other sources. It seems that a modern day assault rifle might be treated as an autogun in 40k rules. Sources conflict on the exact nature of "auto" weapons and whether they are equivalent to "stub" weapons, but it seems that it would be the case that "auto" weapons woud be equivalent to 21st century weapons and greater, and stub weapons would be equivalent to 20th century weapons. Effectively a modern soldier would be equivalent in many ways in Warhammer 40k to a typical Imperial guardsman, but the Imperial Guard would at least have superior vehicles, though exactly how great the gap would be in 40k rules between say an M1 Abrams and a Leman Russ I'm not sure. The lasgun and autogun have the same exact rules as I recall, so if we treated laser weapons from other sources as their "las" equivalents there wouldn't be much difference between laser weapons and modern firearms. Ultimately if I were to wargame in the Coreline setting anytime soon it would be with a system that is less expensive to get into and probably more "generic".




Starcraft marines aren't all career soldiers.. many are convicts and the like.. but to average it out, can make them levels 2,3 or 4 at most for the rank and file, then you can add a few levels or advanced classes for specialists. Firebats and Marauders would be 1 level higher than normal marines, special training and all. 
I'd like to see what all lore you'd add in. I remember you mentioned something about zerg/arachnid experiments, I think with the Kamino cloners?

In 40k, depending on the edition (it's on what.. 8th now?) autoguns are technically similar to our modern projectile weapons.. stubbers are generally closer to our machinegun, while autocannons are definitely cannons in the 15mm to 40mm range. Then you have the weapons on the tanks which with their fun names are generally heavier cannons of 50 to 200 or more mm ranges, including artillery calibers. If I'm not mistaken.. the Demolisher cannon is a huge caliber, but short barrel.. basically an artillery cannon with a very short barrel for short range big boom.


----------



## Lord Zack

The Zerg/Arachnid thing is on Hawaii, which was overrun by those two species. Exactly where the first reference for that was or who came up with it. It might've been one of the WotC threads. But when I read about the Tanker Bugs fire abilities I figured the Zerg would copy them.


----------



## kronos182

Quick look through the d20 books.. if you were to stat the Marines for Starcraft.. I'd use either the low to mid level thugs (d20 Modern core pg 273-274) as freshly 'conscripted' to those who've served part of their term. Give them the Powered Armour feat for free (for the low level thug) and remove one of the mid level thug feats to compensate for the free feat.
For career soldiers, use the Swat ordinary d20 Menance pg120, and just switch out feats where necessarily. These would be the squad leaders, or more 'elite groups'. 
Then for firebats and marauders can add a level or two at most (in whatever class) as they're generally 'better' units, not just due to their equipment.

I'll be putting up the Clone Troopers (Jango Fett Genode/Clones) at some point soon.. with basic trooper, then some kind of training packages/changes for those trained for different stuff (winter troopers, flame troopers, jetpack, etc) and ARCs and leaders.


----------



## kronos182

Siege Bike

Originally designed as a UNSC single tread rapid assault vehicle capable of traversing challenging environments while maintaining high speed, control and field dexterity. The Forward-facing armour plate protects the operator while displaying intel for tactical information as well as housing the firing system controls.
For armament, a side-mounted heavy machine gun with spectrum-enhanced visual tracking functionality, designed to target well-fortified enemy strongholds and barricades. Typically deployed in multiple groups to create unstoppable wall of firepower, quickly tearing through enemy defenses.
Cortana is currently using these siege bikes as scouts and rapid response units within her territory, while maintaining a large group for when she plans assaults. A few units have found their way to the black market.
The siege bike is two squares long, one square wide. From the from it provides three-quarters cover, but from all other directions only one-quarter cover.

Siege Bike (PL5)
Crew: 1Passengers: 0
Cargo: 50 lbs
Init: +0
Maneuver: +1
Top Speed: 170 (17)
Defense: 10
Hardness: 6
Hit Points: 20
Size: M
Purchase DC: 27
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: HUD, GPS, military radio, M268 heavy machine gun
Notes: Reduces all rough terrain penalties by half (or grants +4 to Drive checks). Grants +2 (in addition) to Drive checks on snow, mud and sand.
M268 heavy machine gun uses the stats of M2HB, except with range incr of 150 ft, linked with 200 rounds, +1 to attack roles due to targeting system and doesn't suffer normal penalties for shooting while moving. Doesn't require feat except personal firearms proficiency.

Rumours: The units found on the black market are in pristine condition, fully loaded and fueled, making many wonder how the black market is getting these vehicles. Is someone close to Cortana smuggling them out for the African Liberation Front? Is Cortana releasing them herself? Why?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

If it helps, I have the Mongoose "Starship Troopers" RPG. It has stats for several Bugs, including Plasma.

Little setting note (what would you know, finally got to see the whole film on Netflix): Bedford Falls, NY exists on The Line. Bailey Brothers' Building and Loan has expanded, thanks to some nice contributors.

So it's Bailey Brothers Financial & Architecture now.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well, Hawaii is not *completely* overrun... although one of the islands is now a pretty packed hive run by an Alternate of Sarah Kerrigan ad would do a lot of damage if not for the fact that CLULESS has somehow stopped them from spreading.

Not that it doesn't stops Bugs from popping up here and there, but the full-blown invasion everybody fears has been prevented... for now.

As for, say, Leman Russ vs. Abrams tanks...



And compared to the Land Raider as well.

I guess the bigger advantages they have is, well, the fact that they are full of Space Marines (that are bigger -- take a look at the picture below) and the Lascannon/plasma guns and so on.



One of the obvious results is not only production of more Abrams tanks (and, well, heck, other weapons of war--even ones that are now deactivated), but also working on improving the tech behind them.

So talking railgun main guns and so on.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

As for Starcraft D20... well, need to look. Think I once saw on the WOTC threads this conversion for units that was pretty big. Hope to heck I can find a copy of it. Maybe I'll get lucky finding conversions on other forums, otherwise.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Well, Hawaii is not *completely* overrun... although one of the islands is now a pretty packed hive run by an Alternate of Sarah Kerrigan ad would do a lot of damage if not for the fact that CLULESS has somehow stopped them from spreading.
> 
> Not that it doesn't stops Bugs from popping up here and there, but the full-blown invasion everybody fears has been prevented... for now.
> 
> As for, say, Leman Russ vs. Abrams tanks...
> View attachment 92545
> 
> And compared to the Land Raider as well.
> 
> I guess the bigger advantages they have is, well, the fact that they are full of Space Marines (that are bigger -- take a look at the picture below) and the Lascannon/plasma guns and so on.
> 
> View attachment 92546
> 
> One of the obvious results is not only production of more Abrams tanks (and, well, heck, other weapons of war--even ones that are now deactivated), but also working on improving the tech behind them.
> 
> So talking railgun main guns and so on.




The tank on the left in both pictures is a Landraider.. not a leman russ. The one of the right in the first pic is a leman. 

Now.. as for mounting a railgun on an Abrams.. that'd take some work.. i mean depending on the tech you pull from.. room for capacitors, reinforcing the turret due to the recoil (a mach 5 to 10 round is going to push back on a tank even with it's mass), although it would save some weight in ammunition.. if you can keep the same space in ammunition, in theory it'd have a larger capacity with smaller rounds that have more punch due to the speed they are now launched at.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

True, but the first picture shows some advantages the Abrams has over the Raider, hence why I said that one of the equalizers is the Raider's crew and passengers.

Well, the very first BOLO was a highly modified Abrams with a railgun cannon and two smaller ones on the sides as machine guns.

And the A.I.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OH, yeah, forgot...


Happy New Year, everybody!


----------



## kronos182

a piece of Starcraft equipment..

Stimpacks

Stimpacks are an in-field chemical delivery system filled with a variety of stimulants, quite often found in CMC-200, 400 and 600 series armours. These chemicals improve a terran's combat performance, increasing their speed and reflexes. However there are some side effects, with the most notable being cellular degradation.
Each dose increases a terran's speed by 50%, +4 to Reflex saves, and on a full attack action, gains 1 extra attack at their base attack -5. However the user takes 5 hit points of damage, and 1 point of temporary Wisdom damage. Each dose lasts 1d6+4 rounds. Once the effects wear off the user is dazed for 1 round.
Stimpacks are designed for humans and anyone else taking them will gain the benefits for half the normal duration, plus the side effects, but also make a Fort save DC 17 or suffer 1d6 Con damage and suffer a farther 5 points of hit point damage.
Weight: 5 oz per dose.
PDC: 13 for 10 doses Res (+2)


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Awesome.


----------



## kronos182

*Combat Shield*
The shield was thought to be an obsolete defensive device, however against the Zerg, it has gained popularity, as it puts a bit more between a soldier and the claws of a zerg. The shield is made of 30mm of bonded carbide and usually mounted to the upper arm or shoulder of CMC-300, 400 or 405 armours, leaving the hands free while still providing protection. With a little time, a group of marines can use their shields to help fortify improvised fortifications, such as sandbags, trenches or foxholes. 

Combat Shield (PL5)
Type: Shield
Equipment Bonus: +4
Nonprof Bonus: +3
Armour Penalty: -2
Weight: 10 lbs
PDC: 10 Res (+2)

*CMC-660 Heavy Combat Suit/Firebat*

The CMC-660 heavy combat suit is the standard issue armour assigned to firebats. Heavier, but more durable and much higher heat resistant to other models, with heavier armour, the CMC-660 is well suited for close combat work. It has many of the same features as the CMC-300, making logistics for some spare parts much easier, but with added special systems to protect the user and the armour from the plasma and flame the integrated weapons produce. Plasma tanks are located on the back, are reinforced with containment fields, and armour, are protected from frontal attacks by the bulk of the armour, but can still detonate with a powerful enough attack that ruptures the tanks and the containment field. The flamethowers mounted on each arm allows the Firebat user to fill large areas with flames, making them excellent against large groups of infantry. The hands of the armour are larger than other CMC armours, making it difficult to use normal weapons, but they are good for holding melee weapons. Unfortunately the flamethowers can't be used while holding anything in the hands, or risk damaging the held item. 

CMC-660 Powered Combat Suit (PL6-7)Type: Tactical, PoweredEquipment Bonus: +9Nonprof. Bonus: +5Str Bonus: +3Nonprof Str Bonus: +0Max Dex: +1Armour Penalty: -6Speed (30 ft): 20 ft/15 ftWeight: 350 lbsPurchase DC: 26Restriction: Mil (+3)Notes: NBC shielding (+4 Fort Saves), HUD (smart link to weapon ammo counter, life support, suit integrity, power supply, sensors and navigation, communications suite, IFF, targeting system +1 attack), night vision (90 ft), GPS, video & audio communication (radio, video transmissions), 2 chest and shoulder lights, 7 day air supply (filters and scrubbers can extend to 14 days), 2 ammo holders (1 each leg), aural directional enhancers (+2 Listen checks), gravity generation (ignores zero g conditions if there is a surface to walk on within 20 ft of the suit), mufflers (reduce armour penalty for Move Silently by -2, heat sensors suffer -2 to detect wearer), lockdown system, structural support, piston-powered legs, stimpack fitting (10 doses), suit's weight does not count towards wearer's carrying capacity, polarized visor (+2 saves vs light based attacks such as flash bangs), motion detector (100 ft), geiger counter, mounts on belt, legs and back for clipping weapons and equipment, fire resistance 15 (not effective against lasers), two  wrist mounted perdition flamethrowers, two fuel tanks (back mounted, oversized hands, critical detonation.
Structural Support - An improved version of the CMC-200's, when the user stands motionless in a standard firing position, the suit adjusts itself and semi-locks joints to grant the wearer +2 to ranged attack rolls, reduces total bonuses from Dex and Dodge and similar movement related bonuses to Defense by -1.
Piston-Powered Legs - The legs of the armour are piston powered, allowing for enhanced jumping capability (+4 to Jump checks, adding 5 feet to max jumping distance), and allows the user to fall 20 ft without suffering damage (reduce fall by 20 feet with successful Tumble check 15).
Lockdown System - In the event the wearer is rendered unconscious and suffering serious injuries, the suit will lock, rendering it immobile, preventing the user from being injured by movement, this grants +1 to stabilization checks the wearer makes. The lockdown system can be overridden by medics, the wearer's commander or other high ranking officers.
Oversized Hands - The gauntlets of the armour are large, suffering -2 to all checks requiring fine dexterity, -2 to attacks with hand held weapons. The armoured hands do give the user an unarmed attack, dealing 1d4 bludgeoning damage, and considered armed.
Critical Detonation - Anytime the wearer suffers a critical hit, there is a 10% chance the tanks are struck, the armour must make a Fort save DC 15 or the tanks rupture, dealing 6d6 fire damage to a 20 foot radius area. This ruins the tanks, and if the user survives, the armour is heavily damage to the point of non-functional.

Perdition Flamethrower
Each arm is fitted with a perdition flamethrower, using a combusto-plasma fuel, found to be particularly useful against Zerg as the plasma fuel seeps between gaps in zerg armour.  Targets in the area the flames fill are required to make a Reflex save DC 15 for half. Zerg suffer +1d6 additional damage as the gases and flames seeps into their body. This additional damage is not halved even with a successful save.
Damage: 3d6 
Critical: 20
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: 5 ft wide 30 ft long line
Rate of Fire: Single
Magazine: 50 shot per back tank ea.
Size: *part of armour
Weight: *part of the armour now
PDC: 14 to refill tank.
Note: If the user uses both flamethrowers in the same attack, fills a 15 foot wide, 30 ft long cone, increases Reflex save to DC 16, but uses a single shot from each tank. In an emergency, fuel from one tank can be switched to fuel the other flamethrower.

*Firebat mk2*
The current generation of CMC-660 firebat armour is very similar, although a few notable differences include the moving visor is missing, replaced by a full faceplate with eye slits, servo system a bit more exposed, improved heat resistant systems, and improved containment field. The other major improvement is the perdition flamethrowers are replaced with incinerator gauntlets, which have multiple ports to channel the fuel through to cover a larger area without any loss of intensity.

CMC-660 Powered Combat Suit mk2 (PL6-7)Type: Tactical, PoweredEquipment Bonus: +9Nonprof. Bonus: +5Str Bonus: +3Nonprof Str Bonus: +0Max Dex: +1Armour Penalty: -5Speed (30 ft): 20 ft/15 ftWeight: 350 lbsPurchase DC: 27Restriction: Mil (+3)Notes: NBC shielding (+4 Fort Saves), HUD (smart link to weapon ammo counter, life support, suit integrity, power supply, sensors and navigation, communications suite, IFF, targeting system +1 attack), night vision (90 ft), GPS, video & audio communication (radio, video transmissions), 2 chest and shoulder lights, 7 day air supply (filters and scrubbers can extend to 14 days), 2 ammo holders (1 each leg), aural directional enhancers (+2 Listen checks), gravity generation (ignores zero g conditions if there is a surface to walk on within 20 ft of the suit), mufflers (reduce armour penalty for Move Silently by -2, heat sensors suffer -2 to detect wearer), lockdown system, structural support, piston-powered legs, stimpack fitting (10 doses), suit's weight does not count towards wearer's carrying capacity, polarized visor (+2 saves vs light based attacks such as flash bangs), motion detector (100 ft), geiger counter, mounts on belt, legs and back for clipping weapons and equipment, fire resistance 20 (not effective against lasers), two  wrist mounted incinerator flamethrowers, two fuel tanks (back mounted, oversized hands, critical detonation.
Structural Support - An improved version of the CMC-200's, when the user stands motionless in a standard firing position, the suit adjusts itself and semi-locks joints to grant the wearer +2 to ranged attack rolls, reduces total bonuses from Dex and Dodge and similar movement related bonuses to Defense by -1.
Piston-Powered Legs - The legs of the armour are piston powered, allowing for enhanced jumping capability (+4 to Jump checks, adding 5 feet to max jumping distance), and allows the user to fall 20 ft without suffering damage (reduce fall by 20 feet with successful Tumble check 15).
Lockdown System - In the event the wearer is rendered unconscious and suffering serious injuries, the suit will lock, rendering it immobile, preventing the user from being injured by movement, this grants +1 to stabilization checks the wearer makes. The lockdown system can be overridden by medics, the wearer's commander or other high ranking officers.
Oversized Hands - The gauntlets of the armour are large, suffering -2 to all checks requiring fine dexterity, -2 to attacks with hand held weapons. The armoured hands do give the user an unarmed attack, dealing 1d4 bludgeoning damage, and considered armed.
Critical Detonation - Anytime the wearer suffers a critical hit, there is a 10% chance the tanks are struck, the armour must make a Fort save DC 14 or the tanks rupture, dealing 6d6 fire damage to a 20 foot radius area. This ruins the tanks, and if the user survives, the armour is heavily damage to the point of non-functional.

Incinerator Flamethrower
Each arm is fitted with an incinerator flamethrower, using a combusto-plasma fuel, found to be particularly useful against Zerg as the plasma fuel seeps between gaps in zerg armour. The incinerator is an improvement over the perdition with having multiple ports that allow the weapon to fill a larger area with flames without losing intensity. Targets in the area the flames fill are required to make a Reflex save DC 15 for half. Zerg suffer +1d6 additional damage as the gases and flames seeps into their body. This additional damage is not halved even with a successful save.
Damage: 3d6 
Critical: 20
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: 10 ft wide 30 ft long line
Rate of Fire: Single
Magazine: 50 shot per back tank ea.
Size: *part of armour
Weight: *part of the armour now
PDC: 14 to refill tank.
Note: If the user uses both flamethrowers in the same attack, fills a 20 foot wide, 40 ft long cone, increases Reflex save to DC 16, but uses a single shot from each tank. In an emergency, fuel from one tank can be switched to fuel the other flamethrower.
Alternatively, the user can use both flamethrowers to create a wall of fire around him/herself. As a full round action, the user waves their arms from in front of them to their sides, creating a semi-circle of flames covering their front and sides, 15 feet from the user. This wall of flames lasts until the start of the user's next round, granting a 25% miss chance from attacks more than 20 feet away as the flames makes it difficult to see the user. Anything attempting to move through the flames suffers 3d6 points of fire, no Reflex save for half.

*United Earth Directorate Firebat Armour*
This armour is fundamentally similar to the mk2 CMC-660 armour, however it has several improvements, including replacing the flamethrowers with a C-140 Epyon plasma incinerator cannon.
Make the following changes to CMC-660 mk2 to make an UED Firebat:Decrease Armour check penalty to -4;
Weight to 300 lbs;
Increase speed to 25 ft;
On Critical Detonation, armour only has to make a Fort save DC 12 to save against tanks rupturing;
Replace Incinerator Flamethrowers with Epyon plasma cannon.

C-140 Epyon Incinerator Cannon
Damage: 3d6 
Critical: 20
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: 60 ft, or 10 ft wide 30 ft long line
Rate of Fire: Semi or Single
Magazine: 50 shot per back tank ea.
Size: *part of armour
Weight: *part of the armour now
PDC: 14 to refill tank.
Note: Switch Fire mode (move action that switches the Epyon from a ranged plasma blaster to a plasma flamethrower, able to switch only once per round), if the user uses both flamethrowers in the same attack, fills a 20 foot wide, 40 ft long cone, increases Reflex save to DC 16, but uses a single shot from each tank. In an emergency, fuel from one tank can be switched to fuel the other flamethrower.
Alternatively, the user can use both flamethrowers to create a wall of fire around him/herself. As a full round action, the user waves their arms from in front of them to their sides, creating a semi-circle of flames covering their front and sides, 15 feet from the user. This wall of flames lasts until the start of the user's next round, granting a 25% miss chance from attacks more than 20 feet away as the flames makes it difficult to see the user. Anything attempting to move through the flames suffers 3d6 points of fire, no Reflex save for half.

*
Firebat Options*
A few options are available to firebats. Some of these upgrades are only available to special forces units.

Juggernaut Plating
Additional armour plating added to the firebat, granting DR 3, however increases the armour check penalty by a further -1, reduces Max Dex bonus by 1.
PDC: 16 Mil (+3)

Ultra Capacitors
These self-replicating ultra capacitors reduce load times and aids in the cooling systems of the firebat's weapons, increasing the speed that their flamethrowers can fire. Changes rate of fire from single to semi.
PDC: 17 (Mil +3)

Vanadium Plating
Parts of the armour is replaced with vanadium plating, increasing the armour's ability to absorb damage. Adds 10 temporary hit points which are depleted first. This bonus hit points benefits from the armour's fire resistance. Imposes -1 to armour check penalties. Can be added 3 times, bonuses and penalties stack.
PDC: 18 Mil (+3)

Napalm Rockets
A few special forces groups of firebats are given access to rockets that are filled with napalm, giving them greater reach. The rockets are launched from special shoulder mounted launchers, each holding 2 rockets. Besides giving the firebat extended range, the napalm burns for quite a bit longer, creating a hazard for anything moving through the area. Reflex save DC 15 for half damage upon detonation for all targets within the blast area.
Damage: 3d6 20 ft radius + continual burning
Critical: 20
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: 120 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Magazine: 4 internal (2 each shoulder
Size: *part of armour
Weight: *part of the armour now
PDC: 16 for box of 4 rockets.
Continual Burning: After the round the rocket strikes its target, the blast radius area is filled with burning napalm for 1d6+1 rounds, dealing 2d6 fire damage to everything within the area.



*5-4 Armoured Infantry Suit*
A heavily remodeled version of the CMC-660 used by marauders. Armed with two Quak K12 Punisher grenade launchers on each arm. The suit's autoloader is equipped to quickly manufacture and load hundreds of standard punisher grenades. Much of the thermal insulation has been removed, additional armour added with the armour shaped to abate explosive impacts, allowing them to practically ignore damage from nearby friendly punisher grenade explosions. The plasma fuel tanks are removed and replaced with auxiliary generator and manufacturing plant to create the ammunition for the K12 Punisher grenade launchers.

CMC-660 Powered Combat Suit (PL6-7)Type: Tactical, PoweredEquipment Bonus: +10Nonprof. Bonus: +5Str Bonus: +3Nonprof Str Bonus: +0Max Dex: +0Armour Penalty: -6Speed (30 ft): 20 ft/15 ftWeight: 350 lbsPurchase DC: 27Restriction: Mil (+3)Notes: NBC shielding (+4 Fort Saves), HUD (smart link to weapon ammo counter, life support, suit integrity, power supply, sensors and navigation, communications suite, IFF, targeting system +1 attack), night vision (90 ft), GPS, video & audio communication (radio, video transmissions), 2 chest and shoulder lights, 7 day air supply (filters and scrubbers can extend to 14 days),  aural directional enhancers (+2 Listen checks), gravity generation (ignores zero g conditions if there is a surface to walk on within 20 ft of the suit), mufflers (reduce armour penalty for Move Silently by -2, heat sensors suffer -2 to detect wearer), lockdown system, structural support, piston-powered legs, stimpack fitting (10 doses), suit's weight does not count towards wearer's carrying capacity, polarized visor (+2 saves vs light based attacks such as flash bangs), motion detector (100 ft), geiger counter, mounts on belt, legs and back for clipping weapons and equipment, DR 5, explosive resistance 10, two  wrist mounted K12 Punisher Grenade launchers, back mounted ammo manufacturing plant.
Structural Support - An improved version of the CMC-200's, when the user stands motionless in a standard firing position, the suit adjusts itself and semi-locks joints to grant the wearer +2 to ranged attack rolls, reduces total bonuses from Dex and Dodge and similar movement related bonuses to Defense by -1.
Piston-Powered Legs - The legs of the armour are piston powered, allowing for enhanced jumping capability (+4 to Jump checks, adding 5 feet to max jumping distance), and allows the user to fall 20 ft without suffering damage (reduce fall by 20 feet with successful Tumble check 15).
Lockdown System - In the event the wearer is rendered unconscious and suffering serious injuries, the suit will lock, rendering it immobile, preventing the user from being injured by movement, this grants +1 to stabilization checks the wearer makes. The lockdown system can be overridden by medics, the wearer's commander or other high ranking officers.
Oversized Hands - The gauntlets of the armour are large, suffering -2 to all checks requiring fine dexterity, -2 to attacks with hand held weapons. The armoured hands do give the user an unarmed attack, dealing 1d4 bludgeoning damage, and considered armed.
Explosive Resistance - Against explosive weapons (grenades, missiles, HEAT weapons, concussive weapons) reduces damage by 10, which stacks with the DR 5 of the armour reducing damage from explosives weapons by 15 points of damage total. Armour piercing weapons have their ability to by-pass DR reduced by 1 against the armour, or if using RAW rules, bonus to attack rolls against armour is ignored.

K12 Punisher Grenade Launcher
An automated grenade launcher that fires punisher grenades, connected to a manufacturing plant to the back of 5-4 armours allows marauders to remain in the field longer without resupplying. Punisher grenades are armour piercing explosives that can render a vehicle to scrap, or decimate organic life. Ignore 3 points of hardness/DR, or using RAW +3 to attack against targets with armour bonuses to defense, or natural armour +1 or greater. Deals damage to 10 foot area, Reflex save DC 15 for half damage. The ignore hardness/DR/RAW bonus to attack only affects the target struck.
Damage: 4d6 10 ft 
Critical: 20
Damage Type: fire/slashing
Range Increment: 60 ft
Rate of Fire: S
Magazine: 50 internal*
Size: *part of armour
Weight: *part of the armour now
PDC: Punisher Grenades 15 for box of 5

Automated Ammunition Manufacturing Plant
The back of the 5-4 armour is fitted with a power system and an automated ammunition manufacturing plant that builds punisher grenades for both K12 Punisher grenade launchers. The armour comes with enough supplies to build 200 grenades, at a rate of 1 grenade every 2 rounds. The user can feed material into the manufacturer, such as scrap metal, pieces of carapace, rocks and other minerals, but this takes longer, requiring 5 lbs of material per grenade and increases time to 1d4+1 rounds to create a grenade.

*Marauder Options*
A number of options are available for 5-4 Marauder armours, with many only available to special forces units.

Kinetic Foam
While the armour can survive incredible punishment, the same can't be said for the pilot. This kinetic foam underlayer helps protect the pilot from crushing impacts, reducing damage from falls, crushing attacks and bludgeoning attacks. Falling damage is reduced a farther 10 ft, gains DR 5 against crushing and slam attacks, bludgeoning damage, and non-lethal damage is reduced by half.
PDC: 12 Res (+2)

Ultra Capacitors
These self-replicating ultra capacitors reduce load times and aids in the cooling systems of the 5-4 Marauder's weapons, increasing the speed that their grenade launchers can fire. Changes rate of fire from semi to automatic
PDC: 17 (Mil +3)

Vanadium Plating
Parts of the armour is replaced with vanadium plating, increasing the armour's ability to absorb damage. Adds 10 temporary hit points which are depleted first. This bonus hit points benefits from the armour's damage resistance. Imposes -1 to armour check penalties. Can be added 3 times, bonuses and penalties stack.
PDC: 18 Mil (+3)

Concussive Shells
The punisher grenades are replaced with concussive shells. These shells form a gravitational warp when they detonate, slowing all within the blast radius. These grenades are designed as anti-infantry weapons, and thus don't have the armour penetration of the punisher grenades. These grenades deal 3d6 fire/slashing damage to all within 15 foot radius, Reflex DC 15 for half, plus all targets of size Large or smaller must make a Fort save DC 18 or be considered Slowed (suffers 10 ft to speed, -2 to Initiative, Reflex and loses one attack on a full attack if they have multiple attacks per round) for 1d4+1 rounds. Those that successfully save are only Dazed for 1 round. Once a 5-4 Marauder armour has been upgraded with this option, it can only fire punisher grenades if they are hand loaded as the manufacturing plant has been reconfigured to create these grenades. Takes +1 rounds to create a concussive shell.
PDC: 18 Mil (+3).


----------



## marcoasalazarm

As usual, man, awesome.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Art found when checking the Web for information regarding the D&D cartoon. Artist was called Ian Johnson, and it used to be on a Yahoo Geocities website, so I don't know if it's even possible to contact the man anymore.

Well... until I can get a map of my own, including possible changes of where some things could be (I accept ideas on that end, BTW), this is the "official" way the Realm looks within the Core Timeline.


----------



## Lord Zack

According to the Games Workshop website product description, "Protected by bonded ceramite and adamantium armour, the Land Raider is impervious to all bar the most destructive weaponry." I doubt that would be the case if it had weakee armor than a modern main battle tank. Then again given the nature of the setting and Imperial technology specifically it's entirely plausible modern equipment might comperable or even superior in some respects to their Warhammer equivalents. It think it is more likely in this case a research failure on the part of the writer. ttps://www.games-workshop.com/en-US/Space-Marine-Land-Raider

Of course information on Warhammer 40k is often contradictory. Certain sources may present a skewed version of the lore.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

I. Am. A. Freaking. Madman.

Went and purchased the Monte Cook Games Bundles that were on Bundle of Holding before they were gone -- so now I own "The Strange" and the Cypher System rulebook with "Predation" and "Gods From The Fall".

There is something about "Predation" that drew my eye, actually. OK, sure, still on the fence about how the heck the Cypher System works and whether or not it was a good idea to purchase it, but "Predation" read to me like "Terra Nova" (yeah, the Spielberg-produced series. Wasn't a big deal, but there were moments it was cool) meets "Dino Riders".

I think there's a couple of gadgets worth translating to "regular" D20 in it. Will see about that ASAP.

BTW, guys... think we're gonna need some help.

Was thinking of adding stuff regarding France on the Core Timeline, but there's an issue...

...back when WOTC bothered with this system, some guy made a "Code Lyoko" conversion. OK, sure, I guess it's a series not worth a hill of beans nowadays, but I thought it was cool and the bestiary of XANA beings the man had made looked good (because, well, if it's got stats, you can frag it).

So now it's gone. Heck, when it got restructured between "Wizards" and "Gleemax" and then BACK to "Wizards", it was probably lost.

So there is a bunch of monsters that were cool and I think would be awesome to put against... well... some PCs.


----------



## Lord Zack

Bedford Falls would probably be just west of Waterloo, NY just as Seneca Falls is just east of there. Bedford Falls and Seneca Falls are probably sister cities of a sort, given that A Wonderful Life was filmed in Seneca Falls, which is known as "the real Bedford Falls". Alternatively Bedford Falls could replace Seneca Falls on Coreline, but then there would be no more Avicolli's Pizza and that would just be no good at all (this happens to be close to my neck of the woods).


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK, that's a pretty good idea. Think we'll go for the "sister city" option.


----------



## kronos182

Clone Troopers

Clone troopers are an army of identical, genetically modified clones, originally created to serve the Grand Army of the Republic during the conflict called the Clone Wars. Grown at an accelerated rate and raised in laboratories and facilities of Kamino, the clone troopers were trained throughout the first 10 years of their lives to become one of the most efficient military forces in galactic history. Based on the genetic template of a bounty hunter Jango Fett, only modified for higher obedience and less independent thinking, the clone troopers served the Grand Army in many roles, with many being trained to fill specific roles. A few specialized troopers were genetically different from the regular clones with higher independent thinking and aggression, known as ARC troopers.
In Coreline, while the Clone Wars is partly considered history, depending on which faction from the Star Wars universe you speak to, the cloners of Kamino still exist, and they do produce these clones to sell to the highest bidder, as well as some for their own defense forces. 

The basic clone trooper is a well rounded soldier, programmed and trained to obey orders without hesitation and perform in even the most adverse conditions and achieve their goals, namely defeating their assigned enemies. Besides the basic trooper, some are trained to fill specific roles such as pilots, command, engineers and others. Special combat roles are filled with even farther specially trained, equipped and sometimes genetically modified clones.

Clone Traits
All clone troopers made by the Kaminoans, or others, using the Jango Fett template have the following traits:
Accelerated Aging: Clone troopers age faster than normal, reaching adulthood in 10 years, however they live 25% shorter than average human. Alter all age categories by 25% shorter, with adulthood starting at 10 years.
Poison & Disease Resistance: The clones are genetically modified to resist poisons and diseases, gaining +2 to Fort saves against poisons and diseases.
Flash Training: As the clones mature, they have accelerated training, including flash training, giving them advanced knowledge and skills than others. This gives them an extra feats and skills ranks that they normally wouldn't have. They can also have feats without having the prerequisite feats, such as heavy armour requiring medium armour proficiency. Can have 2 extra feats and 4 bonus skill ranks.
Programmed Allegiance: The clone trooper can have up to 2 additional allegiances programmed into it. Each clone automatically gets allegiance to Kamino, their homeworld and creators.
Reputation: Clone Troopers automatically gain +1 reputation due to their well known use during the Clone Wars as soldiers.
Team Work: Clone Troopers are trained to work in groups, typically with members of the same batch being part of the same platoons or squads. Clone troopers gain +1 to attack and damage for every 4 other clone troopers within 30 feet of each other attacking the same target. If all the troopers are fighting defensively, clone trooper gains +1 to Defense for every 5 other clone troopers within 30 feet also fighting defensively.

Basic Clone Trooper (Ordinary Strong 3)
Type: Clone, Human
Size: Medium
CR: 2
Hit Points: 24 hp (3d8+6)
Mas: 15
Init: +2
Speed: 25 ft (30 ft)
Defense: 20 (Class +2, +2 Dex, +8 equipment armour)
BAB/Grp: +3/+5
FS/Reach: 5 ft/ 5 ft
Attacks: +5 ranged DC-15a blaster rifle (3d10, 20x2, fire, 85 ft), or +5 melee unarmed (1d3+2 nonlethal), or other weapons equipped
Special Attacks: 
Special Qualities: Clone Traits
Allegiances: Kamino, programmed allegiance
Saves: Fort +4, Reflex +3, Will +0
Reputation: +1
Abilities: Str 14, Dex 14, Con 15, Int 10, Wis 9, Cha 9
Occupation: Military (Knowledge Tactics, Demolitions)
Skills: Balance +3, Climb +4, Demolitions +2, Hide +3, Jump +3, Knowledge Tactics +2, Listen +0, Move Silently +3, Repair +2, Search +1, Spot +0 
Feats: Simple Weapons Proficiency, Light Armour Proficiency, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Heavy Armour Proficiency, Advanced Firearms Proficiency, Heavy Weapons Proficiency, Dodge
Talents: Possessions: DC-15s blaster rifle, Phase 1 Clone Armour, survival kit, 4 power packs, 4 grenades (type varies by mission type)Action Points:
PDC: 30 for batch of 6 troopers. 

Combat
Clone troopers are excellent balanced soldiers, usually equipped with good armour and weapons, working well in small squads (4 to 6 troopers), platoons or even battalion levels. They will continue to fight until the enemy is destroyed, ordered to stop, or failure is guaranteed if they are all killed.

Pilot Package
These clones were trained to act as crew for starships, fighters or vehicles. Make the following changes/additions to the clone trooper, with skills being replaced with the below:
Skills changes to: Remove Balance Demolitions, add Pilot +3 and Drive +3
Remove Heavy Armour Proficiency and Heavy Weapon Proficiency feats;
Added feat Starship Operation (class of ship to be used on for ship pilots) or Surface Vehicle Operation (for planetary craft), Vehicle Expert;
Typically equipped with DC-17 hand blaster and pilot armour
PDC +1

Gunner Package
These clones were used to operate the weapon systems such as those on starships, vehicles or weapon emplacements. Make the following changes to clone trooper, with skills being replaced by the follow:
Add weapons training (+2 to attack rolls with ship/vehicle weapons);
Add Feat Starship Gunnery;
Skill Changes: Remove Demolitions and Balance;
Increase  Search +2, Spot +2;
Typically equipped with DC-17 hand blaster and Pilot Armour (on starships, or Clone Phase 1 armour for ground vehicles)
PDC +1.

Commander Package
These clones are trained to be leaders of a group of clones. Make the following changes, with skills replacing the original as below:
+1 to attack;
Skills: Increase Listen +1, Search +1, Spot +1, Knowledge Tactics +2;
*Coordinate talent;
PDC +1.
*Coordinate Talent the clone commander uses is slightly modified from the normal talent D20 Modern page 31. The clone commander unit has an effective Cha of 10 (+0 to rolls) for purposes for rolls, DC 10 +1/25 clones to coordinate, with range of 100 ft, able to coordinate up to 100 clones, lasting for a total of 1d4+1 rounds.

New Equipment

Clone Pilot Armour
This armour is designed for clone pilots, providing protection without hindering their movement or taking up too much space, designed for the Jango Fett template clones. The armour is designed to help protect the pilot from the high G-Forces created by high speed maneuvers, provide protection against the vacuum of space, in the event they eject from their craft, and includes limited life support and air.

Clone Pilot Armour (PL 6-7)
Type: Light
Equipment Bonus: +4
Nonprof. Bonus: +2
Str Bonus: 0
Nonprof Str Bonus: 
Max Dex: +3
Armour Penalty: -3
Speed (30 ft): 30 ft
Weight: 15 lbs
Purchase DC: 19
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Notes: +2 Fort saves vs cold or hot environments, +4 Fort save vs air toxins/poisons, 6 hour air supply and allow wearer to survive in vacuum for 6 hours, military radio, +1 Listen and Search checks. Belt contains pockets for holding ammunition, grenades and holds for a single pistol.

Mid-Level Trooper
This is a clone trooper that has survived several years of combat, making them even more deadly. Many commanders will be of these type of troops, and some might receive specialized training, such as ARC training in addition. These troopers will usually have 1 or 2 additions to their armour, or might have Phase 2 clone armour. The DC-15a might be replaced with a DC-15s carbine, or Z-6 rotary blaster.

Mid-Level Clone Trooper (Ordinary Strong 6)
Type: Clone, Human
Size: Medium
CR: 5
Hit Points: 47 hp (6d8+12)
Mas: 15
Init: +2
Speed: 25 ft (30 ft)
Defense: 21 (Class +3, +2 Dex, +8 equipment armour)
BAB/Grp: +6/+1 /+8
FS/Reach: 5 ft/ 5 ft
Attacks: +8 ranged DC-15a blaster rifle (3d10, 20x2, fire, 85 ft), or +8/+3 ranged DC-15a blaster rifle, or +8 melee unarmed (1d3+2 nonlethal), or other weapons equipped
Special Attacks: 
Special Qualities: Clone Traits
Allegiances: Kamino, programmed allegiance
Saves: Fort +5, Reflex +4, Will +2
Reputation: +2
Abilities: Str 14, Dex 14, Con 15, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 9
Occupation: Military (Knowledge Tactics, Demolitions)
Skills: Balance +3, Climb +4, Demolitions +2, Hide +3, Jump +3, Knowledge Tactics +3, Listen +2, Move Silently +3, Repair +2, Search +2, Spot +3 
Feats: Simple Weapons Proficiency, Light Armour Proficiency, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Heavy Armour Proficiency, Advanced Firearms Proficiency, Heavy Weapons Proficiency, Dodge
Talents: Possessions: DC-15s blaster rifle, Phase 1 Clone Armour, survival kit, 4 power packs, 4 grenades (type varies by mission type)Action Points:
PDC: 31 for batch of 6 troopers. 


Specialized Clone Troopers
A number of specially trained, or modified clones are available, some with specialized equipment.

ARF Trooper
Advanced Recon Force troopers are specialized clone troopers that carry out short-range reconnaissance missions. Many are also trained in the use of AT-RT and speeder bikes that allow them to move quickly about ahead of the main army.
Make the following changes to Clone Trooper to create an ARF Trooper:
Remove Heavy Weapon Proficiency feat;
Add Surface Vehicle Operation (typically AT-RT or speeder bikes);
Increase Drive, Hide, Listen, Move Silently, Listen and Spot by +2;
Armour will have nightvision and binocular attachments and have camouflage to match environment operating in (+2 Hide);
PDC: +2

Clone Assassin
These clones are genetically modified to be faster, stronger and resist Jedi mind tricks, as they were commissioned originally by Supreme Chancellor Palpatine to kill Jedi for Order 66.
These clones were trained in unarmed combat and equipped with retractable vibro blades on each arm of their Phase 2 armour.
Make the following changes to a Mid-Level clone trooper to make a Clone Assassin:Add 1 level of Fast;
Increase Dex and Str by +2;
Remove Heavy Weapon Proficiency and Advanced Firearms Proficiency;
Add Brawl and Agile Riposte feats;
Phase 2 Clone armour modified to increase Max Dex Bonus to +2, reduce equipment bonus to +7, add vibro sword (2d4, 19-20x2, slashing) to each arm that extends or retracts as a free action;
PDC: +3

Clone Engineer
These clones are trained in a range of engineering techniques, from repairing vehicles to performing demolitions work. Their armour was fitted with fusion cutters and other tools and diagnostic equipment for making repairs on vehicles, ship, droids and equipment.
Make the following changes to a clone trooper to make a clone engineer:
Remove Heavy Weapons Proficiency;
Add Builder and Cautious feats;
Reduce Balance, Climb, Hide, Jump, Move Silently by -1;
Increase Repair +1;
Add Craft Mechanical and Electrical +2;
Armour gains Fusion Torch, Electricomp and Mechanicomp sensors, mechanical & electrical tool kits;
PDC: +1


----------



## kronos182

Vulture

A terran hoverbike used for scouting that was fast, maneuverable but lightly armoured, able to reach speeds up to 230 mph. The driver's seat is usually open, but can be enclosed depending on model, customization or operating environment, such as for cold environments.
Originally armed with anti-personnel grenade launcher, but later models can be fitted with a laser cannon. Optional equipment included spider or cerberus mines, ion thrusters for improved speed, and a microfabricator that can slowly replenish the spider/cerberus mine dispenser. 
The vulture is 2 squares long (9.5 ft), 1 square wide (5 ft) at the nose, and 2 squares (8.5 ft) at the rear due to the engine pods, weighing about 350 lbs, providing the driver with one-half cover.

Vulture Hoverbike
Crew: 1
Passengers: 0
Cargo: 30 lbs
Init: -1
Maneuver: +2
Top Speed: 405 (41)
Defense: 9
Hardness: 6
Hit Points: 19
Size: large
Purchase DC: 27
Restriction: Lic (+1)
Accessories: Headlights, GPS, terrain following sensors (helps maintain 2 to 3 ft clearance and helps detect obstacles +1 Drive to avoid obstacles), grenade launcher (typically anti-personnel frag grenades) with 30 grenades.
Notes: +1 Drive checks to avoid obstacles.

Grenade Launcher
Damage: varies by grenade (typically frag)
Critical: -
Damage Type: varies by grenade
Range Increment: 80 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Med
Weight: -
Ammo: 30 internal
Purchase DC: 16
Notes: Reloading takes 2 minutes with proper equipment

Spider Mine
Spider mines are mines fitted with four legs, the ability to burrow into the ground to conceal itself, fitted with motion, IFF and visual sensors to detect targets. Once a target enters its range, it quickly unburrows and rushes towards the target, exploding. Each mine is size small, about the size of a small to medium sized dog, with 5 hit points, Defense 16 while unburied. It can detect targets within 50 feet and unburies itself as a free action that does provoke an attack of opportunity when a target is within 30 feet, rushing to the target with a speed of 50 ft, making a touch attack with +4 bonus to attack rolls, dealing 6d6 fire and slashing damage to a 20 foot radius, Reflex DC 15 for half, except the target struck makes no save. 
While buried, the mine has +20 to hide, even against sensors designed to detect electronics as it is shielded.
PDC: 19 per mine

Spider Mine mk2
These mines are improved with a stronger frame, better explosive pattern, although with slightly less damage. With  ability to burrow into the ground to conceal itself, fitted with motion, IFF and visual sensors to detect targets. Once a target enters its range, it quickly unburrows and rushes towards the target, exploding. Each mine is size small, about the size of a small to medium sized dog, with 8 hit points, Defense 16 while unburied. It can detect targets within 50 feet and unburies itself as a free action that does provoke an attack of opportunity when a target is within 30 feet, rushing to the target with a speed of 60 ft, making a touch attack with +6 bonus to attack rolls, dealing 4d6 fire and slashing damage to a 20 foot radius, Reflex DC 18 for half, except the target struck makes no save. 
While buried, the mine has +20 to hide, even against sensors designed to detect electronics as it is shielded.
PDC: 20 per mine

Options

Spider Mine Dispenser
This device attaches to the back of the Vulture and holds three spider mines. Deploying a spider mine requires the vulture to be stationary and takes a full round to deploy.
PDC: 20 (Mil +3)

Ion Thrusters
These are improved engines for the vulture, loosely based on ship engines, boosting the speed. The vulture's speed increases by 50%, but when at speeds greater than 450 (45 chase), suffers -1 Maneuverability and -1 to Drive checks.
PDC: 16 (Res +2)

Additional Armour
The vulture can be plated in heavier armour, but at the expense of speed and maneuverability. Adds +1 hardness and +2 hit points, but reduce speed by 50 (5 chase), Initiative and Maneuver by -1. This can be applied 3 times, with penalties and bonuses stacking.
PDC: 18 (Mil +3)
Replenishable Magazine
A microfactory can be attached to the spider mine dispenser to slowly create replacement spider mines. Requires 20 lbs of crystal minerals found within the Koprulu Sector, or 30 lbs of other minerals, metal and material, taking 1 minute with minerals or 2 minutes with other materials to create a new mine. This adds 40 lbs to the vulture and reduces speed by 50 (5 chase).
PDC: 22 (Res +2)

Cerberus Mines
These mines are similar to Spider mines, only have a larger sensor and blast area, but are otherwise similar to their predecessors. With  ability to burrow into the ground to conceal itself, fitted with motion, IFF and visual sensors to detect targets. Once a target enters its range, it quickly unburrows and rushes towards the target, exploding. Each mine is size small, about the size of a small to medium sized dog, with 8 hit points, Defense 16 while unburied. It can detect targets within 60 feet and unburies itself as a free action that does provoke an attack of opportunity when a target is within 40 feet, rushing to the target with a speed of 65 ft, making a touch attack with +6 bonus to attack rolls, dealing 4d6 fire and slashing damage to a 30 foot radius, Reflex DC 18 for half, except the target struck makes no save. 
While buried, the mine has +22 to hide, even against sensors designed to detect electronics as it is shielded.
PDC: 21 per mine

Ultra Capacitors
These self-replicating ultra capacitors reduce reload time of weapons and systems. On a vulture these change the weapon systems from semi to semi and automatic. If the vulture is equipped with a spider mine dispenser, now takes a standard action to deploy a spider mine.
PDC: 17

Vanadium Plating
A different type of armour plating for the vulture. Adds +1 hardness and +2 hit points. This can be applied 3 times, with penalties and bonuses stacking.
PDC: 21 (Mil +3)

Regenerative Bio-Steel
A new type of hull plating that was developed by Egon Stetmann aboard the Hyperion after studying the cellular structure of Zerg organisms. It uses regenerative nanobots to slowly repair the hull. The equipped vehicle can repair 1 hit point every 1d4 rounds.
PDC: 25 (Rare +4)


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Love this thing.


----------



## kronos182

Here's a few retro-alternate tech/desperate/creative items.

Lightning Cannon
The lightning cannon looks similar to an old style gun powdered fire cannon, only instead of a hollow metal tube, flash pan and a cannon ball loaded, the tube ends in a metal two prong fork, a series of gears and coils of metal are partly visible at the rear of the weapon, with a well padded and metal covered leyden jar taken up the rear. A crank is on the left side connected to the gears and coils, which spin the gears and coils that creates an electrical field that fills the leyden jar with electrical energy. A slot near the leyden jar is designed for a standard power pack to provide a more modern source of power. In the event of an EMP, the leyden jar will still retain power and power the lightning cannon. The leyden jar holds enough power for 15 shots, and takes 1 full round of turning the crank to replenish a single shot. The use of the crank, when a power pack is connected, and a small switch on the power pack holder is flipped, the crank can be used to recharge the power pack, however slowly, taking 1 minute to recharge a single charge in the power pack. A crew of two can keep the weapon firing for several minutes as one crew operates the weapon itself, while the second turns the crank when the leyden jar and power pack are empty, imposing a -2 to all attack rolls as the second person does make aiming a little difficult, however the power pack can't be charged while firing the weapon.
This weapon was created as defensive weapon for a group who lived in an area that normal electrical devices didn't work or work reliably. The plans surfaced on the internet and have spread to a few other manufacturers. 

Lightning Cannon (PL5 Exotic Weapon Proficiency, Heavy Weapon)
Damage: 4d6
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: electricity
Range Increment: 60 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Huge
Weight: 80 lbs
Ammo: 15 internal or 50 power pack
Purchase DC: 17
Notes: Switch power source (a free action to switch between leyden jar or power pack), explosive destruction (if the weapon itself takes more than 15 points of damage, has 15 hp and  6 hardness, the leyden jar ruptures and deals 3d4 points of electrical damage to a 10 ft area Reflex save DC 15 for half).


Electrified Crossbow 
This is a modified crossbow designed to impart an electrical charge to its ammunition. Typically based on modern crossbow designs, with the stock modified with a power pack holder, a number of capacitors and insulated wires lead to the grove that holds the bolt, along the bow and the string is a braided metal wire. The crossbow's frame is heavily insulated to protect the wielder from the electrical discharges of the weapon. While the electrified crossbow can fire standard crossbow bolts, and other variant types, a solid metal bolt are usually the standard to make use of the electrical charging, plus have a small chance to stun a target. Special metal bolts with capacitors built into it allow for greater electrical charge and a greater chance to stun a target, or disrupt electrical devices or vehicles.
The user must activate the electrical charge feature (a free action), which requires a bolt to be loaded, and can only be done after the string has been pulled back (as part of the loading action) to complete the circuit, and makes the weapon hum slightly like power lines, and in the dark very faint sparks along the string can be seen, similar to static electricity discharges. Flipping the safety will safely discharge a primed electrified crossbow to make the weapon safe to handle. A single power pack will provide enough power for 100 shots.

Electrified Crossbow (PL5 Simple Weapons Proficiency)
Damage: 1d10
Critical: 19-20x2
Damage Type: Piercing
Range Increment: 40 ft
Rate of Fire: 1
Size: Med
Weight: 10 lbs
Ammo: 1 internal
Purchase DC: 10 (Lic +1)
Notes: Electrify Bolts
Electrify Bolts - When using solid metal bolts, and the weapon electrified, deals an additional 1d4 electricity damage and target, living or mechanical must make a Fort save DC 12 or be stunned for 1 round. Using special bolts with capacitors, deals an additional 2d4 electrical damage instead and targets struck must make a Fort save DC 14 or be stunned for 1 round, PDC 6 for box of 10, or Craft Electrical DC 12.
*Repeating versions are available, holding between 5 and 15 bolts, with a rate of fire of Semi, but all bolts within the magazine must be the same type. PDC 11 (Lic +1)

Cheap Electrified Melee Weapons
These weapons are any type of melee weapon with a metal surface, such as hammers, swords, knives, etc, that have been modified to deal an electrical charge on contact. These weapons will have wires leading from a battery pack attached to an insulated handle to the striking surface, usually with the wires wrapped at least partially around the striking surface, such as around a hammer's head, or the base of a knife's blade. These weapons deal an additional 1d4 electrical damage plus the target must make a Fort save DC 12 or be stunned for 1 round. Unfortunately these modifications can be delicate and when the wielder rolls an attack roll of 1 or 2, the electrical component is damaged and requires repair. Batteries are typically good for 1d4+4 discharges before needing replacements.
PDC: 6, Craft Electrical DC 14


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Ouch. Perfect amount of extra pain.


----------



## kronos182

Any Terran base commander's nightmare if sufficient heavy ranged fire power isn't available..
The Baneling...


Baneling

The baneling is an explosive zerg strain, evolved from the zergling to act as a suicide bomber. Banelings were created after the Zerg incorporated an acidic mold from the planet Sorona into the zergling DNA. After a zergling enters a brief chrysalis phase, it emerges with a new form, with the normal zergling claws shriveled and withered, a swollen sac filled with volatile chemicals and acids growing out of its back. The skin is repurposed, stretched over newly formed growths while its bone plates soften to hold bulbous, pulsating acid sacs in place. The remaining carapace offer o real protection, they allow for unhindered delivery of the baneling's payload. The digestive, reproductory tracts are assimilated as nutrients to accelerate the process, and make room for the fleshy, mutalated adrenal glands, which are repurposed to produce and store large quantities of highly corrosive acid.
Because of the increased mass, the baneling's legs are thicker than a zerglings, in order to stabilize itself. Its feet are replaced with sharp spikes to allow it to navigate rough terrain, albeit at a slower pace. Banelings possess a rudimentary sonar system, allowing to receive a continuous stream of spatial information. Banelings attack by, once within melee range of a target, triggering a reaction within its volatile chemical payload, causing it to explode in a shower of searing acid, destroying the baneling and inflicting terrible damage to those within the blast area. Banelings do retain the zergling's ability to burrow, making them excellent ambush units, quickly unburying themselves within the mist of a group of targets and exploding before the enemy can react.

Baneling
CR 1;
Medium aberration [zerg]; 
Hit Dice: 1d8+1; hp 6; Mas —; Init +3; 
Speed: 30 ft, burrow 20 ft; 
Defense 9, touch 9, flat-footed 9 (-1 Dex); 
BAB: +0; Grap +4; Atk +0 melee (1d3, claw); 
FS: 5 ft. by 5 ft.; Reach 5 ft.; 
SA: Rupture
SQ: darkvision 60 ft., fast healing 1, zerg traits, blindsense 60 ft; 
AL: cerebrate; 
SV: Fort +1, Ref +2 , Will +1; AP 0; Rep +0; 
Ability Scores: Str 11, Dex 8, Con 12, Int 3, Wis 8, Cha 2.
Skills: Climb +2,  Listen +11, Spot +1, Survival +1
Feats: Improved Initiative*.
Advancement: 
Organization: Found in groups of 1, pairs or swarms as large as thousands.

Species Traits
Bonus Feat: Banelings gain Improved Initiative as a bonus feat.
Fast Healing (Ex): Zerglings heal 1 hit point of lethal damage (or nonlethal if it is the only hit point damage remaining) per round. This functions otherwise as per the typical Zerg trait of Fast Healing.
Sonar Senses (Ex): Banelings possess a rudimentary sonar, allowing them to sense everything around them, and particularly useful when buried underground waiting for a target. Grants a +10 racial bonus to Listen checks and Blindsense 60 feet. Able to make listen checks while burrowed without any penalty to detect targets nearby.
Rupture (Ex): When the baneling gets close to a target, it starts a chemical reaction within the acid and chemical sacs in its body, causing a massive explosion of acid, killing itself and splashing all within 20 feet with acid, dealing 6d6 acid damage, Reflex save DC 15 (14 base + Con modifier) for half damage. This can be done as part of a charge or regular attack, automatically triggered upon death.
Skill Bonuses: Zerglings gain a +2 species bonus on Climb and Survival checks.
Zerg Traits: A Zergling possesses the standard Zerg traits as defined elsewhere.

Combat
Banelings have a very straight forward approach to combat.. Either hide, usually buried underground, or an other location such as in vegetation, and use their rupture ability once targets get within 20 ft or less, or charge a target and use its rupture ability.

Mutations
A number of mutations are available to banelings only in addition to those common to the rest of the swarm.

Centrifugal Hooks
A number of hooks and a modification to the baneling's muscles and balance centers of the brain allow the baneling to tuck into a ball and roll, increasing its speed dramatically, however its walking speed drops significantly. Reduce walking speed to 15 ft, but gains rolling speed of 60 ft, but can not charge, gains +2 hit points. When attacking a target, will roll to the target, requiring a touch attack at -1 to attack roll, but the target hit does not get to save for half the acid damage when using the rupture attack.

Corrosive Acid
Acidic compounds are altered with mutation of production cells within the membrane of the acid sacs, making the acid even more dangerous. The primary target struck by the baneling with the rupture attack suffers the same amount of acid damage the following round as the acid continues to eat away at the target. Those in the blast radius only suffer the initial damage. Can't be combined with Increased Rupture or Regenerative Acid.

Increased Rupture
The membrane of acid sacs are thickened to allow increased acid volume, which increases the radius of the Rupture attack to 30 feet, also increasing the Reflex save DC by +1. Can't be combined with Corrosive Acid or Regenerative Acid.

Regenerative Acid
The acid of the baneling is modified by being infused with debriding properties of the swarm queen's transfusion to heal zerg units. Upon detonation, any zerg units or structures part of the same brood within the blast range of the baneling's rupture have necrotic tissue dissolved from injured zerg, healing them 2d6 hit points. Zerg can not heal past their normal full hit points. Can not be combined with Corrosive Acid or Increase Rupture.

Variant Strains
A number of variants of the baneling exist, each with different abilities over the standard baneling.

Hunter
This strain of baneling retains the zerglings leaping abilities, typically evolved from Raptor zerglings, with more powerful legs built for leaping.
Make the following changes to the baneling to make a Hunter:
Can jump up to 40 ft high or long from standing with a Jump DC 10, increase to 80 ft with a running long jump, can reduce fall damage by 30 ft with a successful Tumble check DC 15;
Racial bonus to Tumble +4;
Reduce borrow speed to 10 ft;
Can pounce any time it moves a minimum of 30 feet to reach a target;
When using rupture as part of a pounce attack, increase damage to primary target to 8d6 points of acid damage, but reduce damage to blast area to 4d6 points of acid damage;
Can only receive the Hardened Carapace mutation once.

Splitter
The splitter is a special variant of the baneling that upon using its rupture ability, two baneling spawns are released. Available to the Swarm after absorbing the essence of mitoscarabs from the planet Nelyth, that spawn two smaller copies of itself upon its death as its form of reproduction. Unfortunately baneling spawns aren't as powerful as their parent creature, and have short lifespans. Splitters differ visually from other banelings by emitting a faint green acid vapour from its acid sacs.
Make the following changes to the baneling to make a Splitter:Reduce Rupture damage to 5d6 points of acid damage;
Upon using the Rupture ability and the splitter dies, two smaller baneling spawns appear, with the following differences 3 hit points, small size, Defense 11, Rupture deals 3d6 points of acid damage to a 15 foot radius, Reflex save DC 14;
If a baneling spawn doesn't use its rupture ability, and not on Creep, it will die in 1d4 hours, using its rupture ability on its death, but not creating any more baneling spawn. If on creep, it can live up to 1d4 days, after which if it doesn't attack anything, it'll just dissolve and die.

Kaboomer
This large variant strain of the baneling is larger, slower, and able to spew acid as a regular attack, using the rupture ability only upon its death, or if overwhelmed or ordered to.
Make the following changes to a baneling to create a Kaboomer:
Increase size to Large;
Increase Con to 14;
Increase Hit Dice to 3d8, increasing hit points to 20;
Reduce speed to 20 ft;
Increase Natural Armour bonus to Defense to +1, -1 to Defense due to size;
Add Acid Spew attack with +2 ranged attack roll 2d6 acid damage, range increment 50 ft out to 5 range increments;
Rupture deals 7d6 acid damage over a 40 foot radius, Reflex save DC 16.*


----------



## kronos182

Time the Arachnids got some love...

Arachnid Warrior Bug

The Warrior Bug is the basic grunt of the Arachnid species, using fairly simple tactics most of the time, using their speed and sheer weight of numbers to overwhelm their enemies, or simple ambush tactics by hiding underground. Warriors are quadrupedal bugs standing 6.5 to 7 feet tall, 14 feet long, with colourization to match their surrounds (scientists believe their natural colour to be tan or shades of brown, then future generations breed in an area take on colouring to match their surroundings). The rearmost pair of legs are much longer than the front forelegs, and serve as the primary locomotion, with the forelegs being about 1/3 shorter. The long, but powerful legs are built for speed and allow it to move quickly, able to climb many surfaces and burrow.
The main body, above a smaller part that the legs are attached to, connected via a small joining, has a powerful pincer-like mandible capable of crushing rock, metal and severing limbs. The two upper forelegs, or 'side mandibles' are utilized in the manner of swords for attack as well as defense, used for stabbing anything in front or to the sides, but particularly anything it bites with the mandibles, able to reach out 3 feet past the mandibles.
The Warriors have a tough exoskeleton and are able to suffer incredible damage before succumbing to their wounds. They can survive in harsh environments, and even for short periods in the vacuum of space. The Warriors do have a weakness, although it can be difficult to exploit: in the area that joins the lower body that the legs are attached to, and the upper main body, is a central nerve cluster, that upon taking damage kills the Warrior instantly.

CR 3;
Large aberration [Arachnid]; 
Hit Dice: 4d8+12; hp 6; Mas —; Init +6; 
Speed: 50 ft, Climb 30 ft, burrow 20 ft; 
Defense 15, touch 11, flat-footed 12 (-1 size, +2 Dex, +3 natural); 
BAB: +4; Grap +8; Atk +7 melee (2d6+4 bite); Full Atk +7 melee bite 2d6+4 and +2 melee 2 mandibles 1d8+2; 
FS: 5 ft. by 5 ft.; Reach 5 ft.; 
SQ: darkvision 60 ft., DR 5; 
AL: Hive; 
SV: Fort +4, Ref +3 , Will +3; AP 0; Rep +0; 
Ability Scores: Str 18, Dex 15, Con 16, Int 3, Wis 8, Cha 2.
Skills: Climb +6, Hide +7*, Jump +6, Listen +2, Move Silently +1, Spot +2, Swim +5, Survival +3
Feats: Improved Initiative*.
Advancement: 4–6 HD (Large).
Organization: Found in groups of 1, pairs or swarms as large as thousands.

Species Traits
Bonus Feat: Warriors gain Improved Initiative as a bonus feat.
Damage Reduction (Ex): Warrior bugs have tough exoskeletons that provide DR 5, and Natural armour bonus to Defense +3.
Pounce (Ex): If the Warrior leaps upon a foe during the first round of combat, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action.
Skill Bonuses: Warrior gain a +2 species bonus on Climb and Survival checks.
Camouflage (Ex): Warrior bugs are bred so their exoskeleton colouring matches their environment, granting them +8 racial bonus to Hide checks.
Armour Piercing (Ex): The mandible (bite) and side mandibles are designed to puncture and rend armour, with each ignoring 3 points of hardness/DR, and 1 point of Defense from armour/natural armour. A critical hit from the bite also rends armour of large structures and vehicles, reducing hardness/DR by 1 with a successful critical hit. Objects of colossal size are not affected by this, but instead take 50% more damage on a critical hit.
Weak Spot (Ex): The nerve cluster on the joint of the lower and main body is vulnerable, and when suffering 5 points of damage instantly kills the bug. However to strike the target is difficult, requiring a strike at it directly, Defense 20, due to small size and location, and any ranged attacks suffer a -4 to attack rolls.

Variant Warrior Bugs
A few variantversions of the warrior bug  exist,although they seem to be limited in numbers.

Tiger Spitter
This variant of theWarrior bug has a small gland in the lower mandible that allows it to spit acida short distance, making it even more dangerous as it closes to melee range. Itis believed these warrior bugs might have been created after the Arachnidsstudied a number of creatures with the ability to spit small amounts of acidand created this variant as an experiment. It is interesting to note that anytarget the Tiger Spitter uses its acid attack on will not use its main biteattack for at least 1 round (6 seconds), so as to not take damage from its ownacid, but it will use its side mandibles.
Make the followingchanges to a Warrior Bug to create a Tiger Spitter:
Increase CR to 4;
Add acid spitattack, +5 ranged attack roll, deals 2d6 acid damage, 30 foot range incrementout to 5 increments, following round target takes an additional 1d6 aciddamage, usable every 1d4 rounds.

Tiger Shard
This is an expansionof the Tiger Spitter experiment, enhancing its ability to spit a dart ofsolidified plasma, creating a smaller ranged combatant that can easily supportthe standard Warrior. These bugs have several blue glands near the mouth, thatlook similar to those of the plasma bugs. These darts have slightly shorterrange than the acid of the Spitters, but are quite dangerous as they can affecta small area. Luckily, this variant is extremely rare. These bugs generallystay out of melee combat, usually using their darts against groups of targets,but usually shoot the darts at a single target and let the explosion scatteranyone near it.
Make the followingchanges to a Warrior Bug to create a Tiger Shard:
Increase CR to 5;
Increase hit die to5, increasing hit points to 35;
Add plasma dart spitattack, +5 ranged attack roll, deals 2d6 fire (plasma) damage primary targetand to a 10 ft area Reflex save DC 14 for half, 20 ft range increment out to 5increments.

Tiger
This variant hasenhanced melee capabilities, have larger side mandibles, slightly thickerexoskeleton, and are stronger, usually with noticeable tiger-like stripes.
Make the followingchanges to a warrior bug to create a Tiger:
Increase CR to 5;
Increase HD to 6,Hit points to 42;
Increase Str to 20;
Increase meleeattack rolls by +2;
Increase NaturalArmour and DR each by +2;
Add Power Attackfeat;
Increase ability toignore hardness/DR to ignore 4 points and 2 points to Defense fromarmour/equipment/natural armour.*


----------



## Lord Zack

There are some lesser Zerg strains that you might want to stat out next- the broodling, the swarmling (not the Zergling strain, the broodling like unit that appears in Wings of Liberty) and the changeling.

I've been thinking that there may be mixed groups/waaaghs of Warhammer Fantasy Battle orcs and goblins and Warhammer 40000 feral orks on Earth and possibly elsewhere (probably Azeroth). They don't always see eye to eye, but they will still follow the biggest. Maybe Waaagh! Hulk could be a thing? Orks of course have a penchant for looting, so you can see them using a variety of technology. Looted Abrahms, maybe?


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> There are some lesser Zerg strains that you might want to stat out next- the broodling, the swarmling (not the Zergling strain, the broodling like unit that appears in Wings of Liberty) and the changeling.




The broodling, generally is spawned from the queen or brood lord, and some buildings, which requires I create those units first.
The swarmling I could create.. not much info is given on the swarmling unit..
Changling.. another unit that is spawned, from the overlord.. so another unit I need to create as well.. I'm working my way through several zerg units.. 

I was going to work on the Hydralisk next.. but I suppose the overlord & changling could be next if you guys want.


----------



## Lord Zack

I'm not sure whether the Overlord or Hydralisk should get higher priority. The Overlord is a more basic unit, especially in Starcraft 2, but the Hydralisk is more likely to be a direct threat to the PCs.

Here is something I am working on. Normally I would just throw it up on Deviantart, but as this is a more unique design than my previous "Coreline Mecha Variations" I figured I'd post it here first.

Ecto-X1 Ecto-Buster 

Developed by the Tesla-Leicht Institute in conjunction with Ghostbusters Incorporated, the Ecto-Buster is a mech designed to confront ectoplasmic entities of truly prodigious size and power, such as the Stay Puft Marshmallow Man. The frame is a modified version of the Grungust Type-2 frame, though it is equipped with lighter armor made from a psyco-reactive material, meaning it is slightly smaller. It is armed with a Proton Cannon, a massive version of the standard Proton Pack, with the particle thrower being mounted on the arm, as well as a Super Slammer-type Muon Trap on the chest. It can also be equipped with additional equipment as needed, including scaled up versions of the Slime Blower, the Composite Particle System and the Dark Matter Generator. It has a specialized cockpit that is meant to allow Ghostbusters to operate it with a minimum of training, especially when used by multiple members of the Ghostbusters team. Rumors that it can be controlled by an NES Advantage controller are unsubstantiated.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Lord Zack said:


> Rumors that it can be controlled by an NES Advantage controller are unsubstantiated.




...I see what you did there.


----------



## kronos182

AT-OT

The All Terrain Open Transport (AT-OT) is an eight legged troop carrier designed by Kuat Drive Yards for the Grand Army of the Republic during the Clone Wars. Designed not for combat, but for support. Although it is well armoured, it is lightly armed with only four defensive lasers, could carry 34 seated armoured troops. The opened tops made the carried troops vulnerable to air attacks, but allowed for quick deployment, or easy configuring for cargo, which was its secondary purpose. The front two lasers are heavier lasers controlled by the pilot, while the rear guns are typically automated, but can be operated by anyone in the passenger section.
In Coreline, these walkers can be found in several militaries or mercenary groups as they are excellent transports for both personnel and cargo, especially with their capability to traverse most adverse terrain. Civilian versions are available, with stripped down armour and the weapons removed.
The AT-OT is 10 squares long, 4 squares wide, the pilot has full cover. From the ground, the carried troops have nine-tenths cover for those at the edge looking out or using their weapons, or full cover. From equal height (20 feet) or above, passengers only have one-quarter cover. The rear of the AT-OT has a ramp, but the whole vehicle can lower itself down to the ground to allow easier access, especially for loading cargo, taking move action to lower and a full action to raise to full height. When lowered, 5 troops can embark or disembark at a time from the rear ramp. While standing, 3 at a time can use the ramp safely. Repelling ropes are available to allow troops to rapidly disembark over the sides if the AT-OT is moving at 30 (3) or less.

AT-OT (PL 6)
Crew: 1
Passengers: 34 average
Cargo: 300 lbs with passengers, 20 tons with no passengers
Init: -3
Maneuver: -3
Top Speed: 60 (6)
Defense: 6
Hardness: 20
Hit Points: 75
Size: Gargantuan (47 ft long, 19 ft high)
Purchase DC: 40
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: Military radio, headlights, first aid kit x5, sensors equivalent to mech mk III sensors, weapon link to HUD, two front mounted lasers, two mounted anti-personnel lasers, satellite communications, motion sensor 200 ft.Notes: Rough Terrain Design
Rough Terrain Design - All penalties for rough terrain are reduced by half
Climbing - The AT-OT is able to climb hills and mountains, up to 50 degree incline, with a base Climb skill of +2, with a successful Drive check, the pilot can add half his/her own Climb skill bonus. 
Legs - The legs are armoured, but can be destroyed. Each leg can be attacked with targeted attacks suffering -3 to attack rolls, requiring 20 points of damage to disable. Each leg disabled reduces speed by 5 and -1 to Drive checks. The AT-OT can function with as little as 4 legs, with at least 2 on each side, however it'll be slow and unwieldy.
Weapons - The front two lasers can target individual targets in the front half arc of the AT-OT, or can target the same target fire-linked (damage changes to 9d10). The rear two anti-personnel lasers can cover the rear half of the vehicle, with one laser covering each rear quarter, or both in a 45 degree arc. Each laser is automated can attack with a +4 attack roll, with an initiative of +3, have full access to the AT-OT's sensors for detecting hiding troops. The rear lasers can be operated by a trooper, however only grants a +1 bonus to attack rolls.

 
 Damage
 Crit
 Type
 Range Inrc
 Rate of Fire
 Magazine
 Laser
 6d10
 20/x2
 Fire
 175 ft
 Semi
 Unlimited
 Anti-Personnel  Laser
 4d8
 20/x2
 Fire
 100 ft
 S, A
 Unlimited




Civilian AT-OT
The civilian version has lighter armour and lacks the weapons, but due to this lightening, thus allowing for heavier cargo loads to be carried.
Make the following changes to create a Civilian AT-OT:
Remove all weapons,
Reduce Hardness to 15;
Increase speed to 65 (6);
Increase cargo capacity to 25 tons with no passengers;
Reduce sensors to equivalent to mech class II sensors;
Remove military radio & replace with standard radio/comm systems;
PDC 36 Lic (+1)

Options
A few options are available to the AT-OT after its release, and use in Coreline.

Hardtop
This is a lightly armoured covering for the cargo bed, giving the internal space a 12 foot clearance inside, with the option of armoured windows and firing ports on each side. Adds 10 hit points, 8 firing ports on each side if purchased. Grants passengers and cargo full cover. Those firing from firing ports suffer -2 to attack rolls.
PDC: 17, firing ports increases by +1.

Retractable Cover
This is cover is made of several plates that extend or retract to cover the bed section, but only has a 9 foot internal clearance, but is slightly heavier armour. Adds 15 hit points to the AT-OT, but no firing ports. Takes a move action to open or close the retractable cover. Reduces cargo capacity to only 15 tons with no passengers.
PDC: 17

Pintle Mounted Weapons
The edge of the cargo bed can be fitted with a total of 16, 8 each side, mounts for anti-personnel weapons that passengers can operate, typically rifles or heavy anti-personnel weapons, such as E-web style weapons. These weapons can be tied into the AT-OT power source, or have their own independent power sources for those fitted with a quick release so the troops can take the weapons with them. Tying each weapon into the AT-OT's power source requires 2 hours of work, PDC 7 of materials, and Craft Electrical check DC 15 each.
PDC: 11 each, quick release +1.

Habitat Module
The rear section is modified to turn it into a mobile home, able to house up to 6 people comfortable, 10 under cramped conditions. Contains everything one would find in a mobile home: kitchen, bathroom, water heating and cooling, food storage, 1 ton of cargo, bedding, etc.
PDC: 21

Lab Module
This turns the rear section into a mobile laboratory, with all the equipment necessary. Crew of 4 to 6 scientists and assistants, grants +4 to all related checks, up to 1 ton of samples can be carried, with 1 ton of various supplies.
PDC: 23, Lic to Res (depending on type of laboratory and equipment)

Salvage Unit
This fits the AT-OT with two heavy cranes, with magnetic claw ends, two heavy wenches with 500 ft of heavy reinforced cables each, four robotic arms with variety of tools, four search lights. The four robotic arms are fitted with buzzsaws, cutting and welding fusion torches and multitools, with a 15 foot reach around the AT-OT. The two heavy cranes can reach out to 30 ft past the AT-OT, lift 10 tons, with mechanical claws and magnetic grappling (+20 to grapple checks with the cranes). Each wench is able to support 5 tons. Requires a crew of 4, able to carry 2 tons of cargo internally.
PDC: 26


----------



## Lord Zack

So we know that Fictions that appear on Coreline are stuck there. No known force can allow them to return to their homes or any other reality. What if, however, they came willingly, like if the Trans Techs of Nexus 208.0 Epsilon sent scouts like we discussed earlier or Elminster decided to cast plane shift to visit his old friend Ed Greenwood (which suggests another question about fictional versions of real people, or real people who have written themselves into their stories), would they then be able to return? Ed Greenwood probably already has one version of Elminster crashing on his couch in Coreline already regardless.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Even if they come willingly, they are stuck. Although I guess if they came "willingly", they would be better prepared than the guys who just manifested out of the blue after, say for example, getting blown up in their canon shows/universes. Or just 'blinked once and the world changed by the time they opened their eyes'.

Probably Elminster likes to use "carrier pigeons" to deliver to Ed. Fellas looking for excitement, wishing to leave everything behind. For what may or may not be the rest of their lives. There are some extensive warning speeches involved.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Now the question is.... how much can be seen from the outside looking in? How much does the Elminster knows? Are the gods watching this like some kind of demented reality show?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK, so... trying to think of new classes. Anybody here has ideas?


----------



## Lord Zack

Is there some kind of bard-like/musician class for d20 Modern? You could also do a Newtype Ace class, representing characters like Amuro Ray.

I've been thinking of some ideas, including one involving Shinra from Final Fantasy VII. They would appear during the 23 hours, led by Rufus Shinra, deploying their military forces to battle other fictions. Then they would begin to rebuild areas damaged by fighting and their Urban Development department provides their expertise to build up various cties, including Auburn, NY and Syracuse, NY. A Mako Reactor is built on land formerly part of Fort Hill Cemetary in Auburn, NY, which provides power for much of Upstate New York.  Of course Shinra is also up to some shady business, like BOW development, both utilizing the mutagenic properties of Mako, creating both monsters and their elite SOLDIER forces (another possible class?) and copying and further developing earlier designs by developed the likes of the Umbrella Corporation. Some of this is done in laboratories under Auburn, where Hojo is also secretly developing something called Project SII (a successor to Project S) without the knowledge or consent of the rest of the company, even Rufus. They also have other businesses like weapons development, mecha/robotics development (they constructed a modified Grungust in conjunction with the Tesla-Leicht Institute, which could be fitted with Materia and channel the magic through the mech, it was stolen by AVALANCHE and is currently piloted by an alternate of Cloud Strife), vehicles including cars and motorcycles and they are even considering getting involved in space exploration. They are opposed by AVALANCHE, which includes the heroes from Final Fantasy VII and other recruits

Syracuse, NY experienced and invasion by all manner of fantasy creatures, including a dragon. Reponse by Shinra troops is attributed with mitigating a lot of the damage and saving lives. Several fan-clubs have formed for SOLDIER personnel that participated in these operations. The monsters were largely driven out of the city or into various hiding places. Then Shinra troops discovered a dungeon while pursuing some monsters. It was discovered that many dungeons had appeared throughout the city and the surrounding area. Some of these dungeons where created by monsters as lairs, others just appeared and some were existing structures overrun by monsters. There was even a complex discovered under Destiny USA that was a twisted replica of the building above. So Syracuse began to attract adventurers who would delve into the dungeons. This area of monsters and dungeons extended to the surrounding area even as far as Auburn, which provides some protection for Shinra, if any monsters appear as a result of their experiments they will not be associated with Shinra.


----------



## kronos182

Hopper Bug
Hoppers are flying Arachnids used for hit and run tactics against small units, and as air support for large attacks. Essentially a Warrior with wings, they are swift and agile, but have lighter armoured exoskeleton. Instead of a large mandible at the front of the head, which is smaller, to allow for greater aerodynamics, they have a pincer at the rear of an added tail. They attack by grabbing and stabbing targets with their front legs, or grabbing with a pincer located in the rear of its tail. Hoppers are surprising strong, able to lift 1000 lbs with their pincer without slowing down, allowing them to lift troopers in armour and drop them from great heights.

CR 3;
Large aberration [Arachnid]; 
Hit Dice: 4d8+6; hp 22; Mas —; Init +4; 
Speed: 30 ft, Fly 60 ft; 
Defense 15, touch 14, flat-footed 11 (-1 size, +4 Dex, +2 natural); 
BAB: +4; Grap +10; Atk +8 melee (2d6+2 pincer); Full Atk +8 melee pincer 2d6+2 and +0 melee 2 mandibles 1d6+1; 
FS: 5 ft. by 5 ft.; Reach 5 ft.; 
SQ: darkvision 60 ft., DR 3; 
AL: Hive; 
SV: Fort +2, Ref +5 , Will +3; AP 0; Rep +0; 
Ability Scores: Str 14, Dex 18, Con 14, Int 3, Wis 8, Cha 2.
Skills: Climb +2, Hide +9*, Jump +4, Listen +2, Move Silently +3, Spot +3, Survival +3
Feats: Weapon Finesse (Pincer).
Advancement: 4–6 HD (Large).
Organization: Found in groups of 1, pairs or swarms as large as thousands.

Species Traits
Bonus Feat: Hoppers gain Weapon Finesse (Pincer) as a bonus feat, 
Damage Reduction (Ex): Hopper bugs have tough exoskeletons that provide DR 3, and Natural armour bonus to Defense +2.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, the Hopper bug must hit a single opponent at least one size category smaller than itself with a pincer attack. If it gets a hold (grapple check), it automatically deals damage from the pincer each round the hold is maintained. 
Skill Bonuses: Hoppers gain a +2 species bonus on Climb and Survival checks, gains +4 to Grapple checks made with the pincer.
Camouflage (Ex): Hopper bugs are bred so their exoskeleton colouring matches their environment, granting them +8 racial bonus to Hide checks.
Armour Piercing (Ex): The pincer is designed to puncture and rend armour, with each ignoring 3 points of hardness/DR, and 1 point of Defense from armour/natural armour. A critical hit from the pincer also rends armour of large structures and vehicles, reducing hardness/DR by 1 with a successful critical hit. Objects of colossal size are not affected by this, but instead take 50% more damage on a critical hit.

Combat
Hopper bugs use swarm tactics with hit and run attacks, usually charging a target and grabbing it with its pincer, then lifting it up into the air, continuing to squeeze and cut with their pincer before dropping a potentially dead, or heavily wounded enemy down onto its allies to hurt them and sow confusion and lower morale with falling bodies.


----------



## kronos182

Rippler
A smaller variation of the Hopper, making them faster and more agile, however they have an even weaker exoskeleton, however they have the ability to launch a chitin spike over great distance, making swarms of Ripplers dangerous at both long distance and close melee ranges.

CR 3;
Medium aberration [Arachnid]; maybe medium
Hit Dice: 3d8+6; hp 28; Mas —; Init +6; maybe 3d8?
Speed: 20 ft, Fly 80 ft (16 squares) (good)
Defense 15, touch 11, flat-footed 12 (+2 Dex, +2 natural); 
BAB: +3; Grap +2; Atk +8 melee claw (1d6+2), or +8 range spike (2d4, 19-20x2, piercing, 120 ft)
FS: 5 ft. by 5 ft.; Reach 5 ft.; 
SA: Deadly Pass
SQ: darkvision 60 ft., DR 5; 
AL: Hive; 
SV: Fort +2, Ref +7 , Will +2; AP 0; Rep +0; 
Ability Scores: Str 14, Dex 20, Con 14, Int 3, Wis 8, Cha 2.
Skills: Climb +4, Hide +10*, Jump +4, Listen +3, Move Silently +6, Spot +4, Survival +3
Feats: Weapon Finesse (Claws)
Advancement: 3–5 HD (Medium).
Organization: Solitary, squad (2-6), swarms

Species Traits
Bonus Feat: Rippler gain Weapon Finesse (Claw) as a bonus feat, 
Damage Reduction (Ex): Rippler bugs have tough exoskeletons that provide DR 2, and Natural armour bonus to Defense +2.
Skill Bonuses: Ripplers gain a +2 species bonus on Climb and Survival checks.
Camouflage (Ex): Rippler bugs are bred so their exoskeleton colouring matches their environment, granting them +8 racial bonus to Hide checks.
Armour Piercing (Ex): The claws and spike are designed to puncture and rend armour, with each ignoring 3 points of hardness/DR, and 1 point of Defense from armour/natural armour. 
Deadly Pass - Rippler Bugs can move their full aerial speed (a x4 move, 320 ft/64 squares) and gain a single attack action. To do this this they must fly in a straight line during the round in which they make their Deadly Pass. The target of this attacks suffers a claw attack, which take place when the bug sweeps past it on its flight path. This does not provoke an attack of opportunity. If the claw attack hits during a Deadly Pass, it inflicts triple damage, and on a critical deals six times damage, due to the speed and force of the blow.

Combat
Rippler bugs use swarm tactics with hit and run attacks, with many staying back and launching spikes at targets on the ground while others use their Deadly Pass to break up troop formations. Ripplers are also used as aerial support for ground based bugs, launching spikes as their ground allies close.


----------



## Lord Zack

The TransTech Transformers can apparently observe through probes as well as "listen in" through locations where the dimensional barriers are thin. So perhaps there are such connections between Coreline and other worlds, maybe worlds that are supposed to resemble the real world, such as Superboy Prime's homeworld and the version of Earth where the module "The City Beyond the Gate" from Dragon Magazine #100 takes place. Of course even in such places it would be impossible to travel from Coreline, though people might still try.

Does the barrier between Coreline and other worlds effect objects or only people? And does it only effect fictions or also pre- and or post-Vanishing humans?

Also I have been wondering how the "barrier" or whatever prevents Zerg and Arachnids from leaving the island of Hawaii works. Does it effect only those creatures that first appeared on the island? If a Zerg scouting brood arrived in the Sol System and somehow managed to sneak by Earth's defenses could they infiltrate the island?  Maybe they might make a deal with the alternate of Kerrigan on the island to exchange the genetic essence they have collected. Even if they can't land Zerg can transfer genetic material using Bile Launchers. Thus the more unique strains found on Hawaii could spread beyond the island.

I am thinking of setting up a wargaming scenario involving Raynors Raiders intervening on Hawaii during the 23 hours. Though I also thought of doing an actual Starcraft II campaign aa well, though that would probably involve a lot more work.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well, one of the central ideas used to be, admittedly, that people could go through universes, but nowadays it's the fact people are stuck on the Core Timeline and all of the king's horses and all the king's men and even all of the so-called smartest and/or most powerful people in the multiverse haven't been able to solve the problem (so far). Thinking, blasting, inventing, hacking -- none of it has worked.

Dunno whether or not to add something like people being able to have two-way communicating across universes (something like the Elminster could still work as one-way "pigeons" being sent sound kind of cool (and kind of jerk-butt, too, but alleged gods can be like that)).

I can see alternate planes having Earth facsimiles of their own, or even full-blown parallel Earths having appeared on the Line (maybe that "counter-Earth" that shows up on some sci-fi stories, and Earths on other solar systems).

As for the barrier, it's supposed to be that anything Bug that tries to cross it to get out dies. Arachnids, viruses, creep, whatever -- same as the viruses on Raccoon City. Things can enter, but the monsters can't leave (I guess it's possible for other Kerrigans to send "pigeons" in to strengthen the forces and the Kerrigan on Hawaii has some other... insidious.. methods to contact out (like, I guess, psionically possessing some guy to transmit out to Korpulu).

The idea was there initially because while other people can say "oh, we could just drop the Sentry there for some bug-hunting" or whatever, I didn't saw it as anything else but a doomsday scenario. The field prevents that hell from spreading throughout the whole planet, but it definitely allows that one place to be a perfectly good representation of Hell on Earth.

I guess it still means there's ways for people to be infected with the Viruses or to get Arachnids (maybe they get samples that make genetic data models that they use to "3D print" the bugs? That's one way for one Kerrigan to send stuff to another, I think).

I don't know. We could discuss this detail. In general is about making it fun, in-universe and out -- they are a threat, but they are not an instantly apocalyptic threat... otherwise it would be all about dealing with the Queen B of the 'Verse and the Ashfords wanting to become gods 24/7 and everybody jumping on their bandwagon.


As for SHINRA having a base on Syracuse... maybe the Mako Reactor is not complete. There was some... successful, and pretty energetic... let's call it "protesting" and the Reactor was never completed. There's nobody sucking the Earth's Lifestream dry to power up his washing machine.

But the metaphysical damage, so to speak, is already done. The place is plagued with the constant appearance of monsters of the entire Squareenix catalogue. Anything from Moogles up to Heartless.

One of the reasons SHINRA has gotten the goodwill it needs to continue to function (on the Line, at least) is Materia. They are very good at finding, mining, refining and mass-producing it, and I guess as well as stuff like that mecha you mentioned they also are good at mass-producing other gear that has appeared on their productions... which means stuff like the Buster Sword or "Deus Ex" cybernetics (although... would that make Sarif a division of SHINRA? There's a good question...)

 I think kind of the same happens with Weyland-Yutani: everybody knows the kind of (extremely censored) they are, but they have an edge over everybody else when it comes to the actual knowledge (and application thereof) of anything related to Xenomorphs, Yautja, Engineers, Space Jockeys and the myriad rip-offs of them that plague the Multiverse.

It's a pretty niche market (aside from, say, atmosphere processors) but it provides money.

((())))

As for Newtype Ace... ok, I think I have an idea or two for it. Maybe it could be a Prestige Class for Mecha Pilot, for one.

Dunno much about Newtype powers (of the shows and OAVs I saw, the only one I am sure of is part of the Universal Century was "War In The Pocket"), but on those shows most of the time it was like "psychic powers give me eyes on the back of my head", so that's the focus I would be going for in terms of special abilities.

I think there's stuff like psych powers providing juice and guidance for Funnels, or so I've heard from seeing the "Char's Counterattack" TV Tropes page, but again I don't know any true specifics about Newtype powers, so I think my focus will be a general "Ace with some additional power" angle.

And as for Bard... I thought there was a class on Urban Arcana, but I went and checked and nope, there isn't one. Silly me.

I can see two versions: one that is more of a general "rocker" or "impressive artist" in the sense of "can cause flash mobs with his astounding ability to perform art", which I guess can be upgraded to flash *riots*, and a closer-to-D&D "uses magic music" kind.


----------



## kronos182

The New Types seems more of a template maybe.. if a class, definitely only a prestige class that is only 3 to 5 levels at most.

As for modern musician.. I think I might have seen something in a pdf I downloaded at one point.. I'll take a look.


----------



## AnimeSniper

I have written in my Mecha notes that a Mecha Pilot achieves Ace Pilot status upon obtaining 5+ Kills whilst piloting their Mecha upon the battlefield be it ground, colony, or space.

For Newtype I feel that it should be a stats boost, a template, layered to the baseline Human SRD racial stats with one of the prerequisites being born in space or one or both parents being former citizens/operators of space. 

Beings born in space would also be allowed certain Feats like the Zero Gravity Training at the GM's discretion... I have a few other allowances for related classes upon completing the necessary training for them.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK, so pre-requisites are:

Race: Newtype.
Class: Mecha Pilot.
Additional: 5 or more kills using the Mecha.


----------



## kronos182

*Infested Terran*

Infested Terrans are a breed of zerg created when the zerg infest a terran with a hyper-evolutionary virus, delivered by Virophages in their parasitic bio-toxins that they spew, creating a mutated version of the original creature.
The original virus created mindless creatures, that if they had any psionic powers would lose them, and were used mostly as suicide disposable drones. Later versions of the virus allowed infested terrans to retain some or most of their sentience and create them reliably.

*Original Virus Infested Terran
*Infested terrans infected with the original version of the virus usually loses most of their intelligence and sanity, as their mind becomes consumed by the zerg and join the hive mind. Most become stronger, faster, tougher and gain the ability to burrow, and other zerg traits, developing growths and tentacles extrude from the body, with ruptured, sunken-in features and festering skin, albeit covered with carapace, and many misshapen limbs as they take on zerg-like traits. Most of these creatures also developed glands similar to Banelings filled with toxic fluid that caused them to explode, making them excellent suicide bombers.

Original Virus Infested TerranThe recipient retains all their abilities and gain the following abilities.
Type: Medium aberration [zerg]
Size: same as recipient
Hit Points: +10 HP
Speed: +10 ft, burrow 20 ft 
Armour: +2 Natural Armour
Special Attacks: Rupture
Special Qualities: darkvision 60 ft., fast healing 1, zerg traits, low-light vision
Abilities: +4 Str, +4 Con, -6 Int (minimum 3), -4 Wis, -6 Cha
ECL: +1
Requires Virophage to infest, Recipient must make Fort save DC 20 3 times 1 minute after each other, to resist becoming infested, which takes 5 minutes to complete. If one save fails, the terran is infested.

Rupture (Ex): When the infested terran gets close to a target, it starts a chemical reaction within the acid and chemical sacs in its body, causing a massive explosion of acid, killing itself and splashing all within 20 feet with acid, dealing 8d6 half acid and half slashing (bits of carapace and bone) damage, Reflex save DC  (12 base + Con modifier) for half damage. This can be done as part of a charge or regular attack, automatically triggered upon death.

Can benefit from the Hardened Carapace Mutation up to 3 times.



*New Infested Terran Virus
*This version of the virus removes the rupture ability, plus allows the infested terran to retain some of its intelligence. They are slower, but tougher than the original versions of infested terrans.

New Infested Terran Virus
The recipient retains all their abilities and gain the following abilities.
Type: Medium aberration [zerg]
Size: same as recipient
Hit Points: +15 HP
Speed: -5 ft, burrow 20 ft 
Armour: +3 Natural Armour
Attack: Claw 1d6 (slashing, 20x2)
Special Attacks: 
Special Qualities: darkvision 60 ft., fast healing 1, zerg traits, low-light vision, high UV vulnerability
Abilities: +4 Str, +4 Con, -4 Int (minimum 6), -4 Wis, -6 Cha
ECL: +1
Requires Virophage or Infector to infest, Recipient must make Fort save DC 20 3 times 1 minute after each other, to resist becoming infested, which takes 5 minutes to complete. If one save fails, the terran is infested.
Can benefit from Hardened Carapace and Scything Claws mutations up to 3 times, and Anaerobic Enhancement

Variant
Volatile Infested
This variant of the infested Terran, reduces their general offensive capabilities to turn them into a suicide bomber with a large pustule in their chest, able to splash a large area with acid and carapace fragments.
Make the following changes to a New Virus Infected Terran to create a Volatile Infested:
-5 HP;
Only +2 Natural armour;
Claw attack only deals 1d4 slashing;
Add Rupture special attack.
Rupture (Ex): When the infested terran gets close to a target, it starts a chemical reaction within the acid and chemical sacs in its body, causing a massive explosion of acid, killing itself and splashing all within 20 feet with acid, dealing 8d6 half acid and half slashing (bits of carapace and bone) damage, Reflex save DC  (12 base + Con modifier) for half damage. This can be done as part of a charge or regular attack, automatically triggered upon death.
Can benefit from Hardened Carapace, Scything Claws, Anaerobic Enhancement, plus one of the following mutations: Corrosive Acid, Increased Rupture, Regenerative Acid


*Infested Marine Virus
*A modified version of the original virus that was developed for targeting marines in power armour, allowing them to retain a higher intelligence so that the infested may make use of the gauss rifle. The infested marine sprouts tentacles, carapace and other mutations similar to the infested terran, only it also breaks through their armour, sprouting random zerg-like claw limbs, and merges with the armour the carried gauss rifle. The merged gauss rifle now produces its own ammunition as long as the infested marine is alive, creating poisonous rounds that can deal some damage over time.  The infested marine benefits from the armour the marine was wearing at the time of its infestation, as it merges with the armour.

Infested Marine Virus
The recipient retains all their abilities and gain the following abilities.
Type: Medium aberration [zerg]
Size: same as recipient
Hit Points: +15 HP
Speed: -5 ft, burrow 20 ft 
Armour: +3 Natural Armour
Attacks: Poison Gauss Rifle, Claw (1d6, 20x2, slashing)
Special Attacks: 
Special Qualities: darkvision 60 ft., fast healing 1, zerg traits, low-light vision, high UV vulnerability
Abilities: +4 Str, +6 Con, -4 Int (minimum 6), -4 Wis, -6 Cha
ECL: +2
Requires Virophage or Infestor to infest, Recipient must make Fort save DC 20 3 times 1 minute after each other, to resist becoming infested, which takes 5 minutes to complete. If one save fails, the terran is infested.

Poison Gauss Rifle (Ex): The gauss rifle carried by an infected marine merges with the creature, allowing it to create a nearly endless supply of ammunition. The rifle carries 100 rounds at any given time, dealing damage that is half ballistic, half toxic, plus the target must make a Fort save DC 10+ Infected Marine's Con modifier or suffer 1d6 points of damage for 1d4+1 rounds. Objects don't make this save unless they are PC robots. The infested marine replenishes ammunition at a rate of 1 + Con modifier rounds every 5 rounds.
High UV Vulnerability (Ex): On planets with higher than normal UV radiation (higher than Earth's sun Sol) output, these infested suffer damage as the UV radiation burns them, suffering 1d4 points of fire damage every round in cloudy conditions, 1d6+2 in direct sunlight every round, and no damage at night. Weapons that deal UV radiation deal 50% more damage

Can benefit from Hardened Carapace, Scything Claws and Retinal Augmentation mutations up to 3 times, or Infested Rockets. Possible to use range enhancing mutations available to Hydralisk and similar strains if any available. 

*Infested Terran New Mutations
*
Anaerobic Enhancement
This mutation mutates the legs of the infested terran for better leaping, increasing their jumping abilities greatly,  gaining a +8 racial bonus to Jump checks, and are not restricted in the height or length they can jump by their size.

Retinal Augmentation
The retinas and other parts of the eyes of the infested marines are modified to greatly enhance their vision and accuracy. Grants +1 to Spot and Search checks, increases ranged attack range increments by 10 feet. Can be applied up to 3 times.

Infested Rockets
This mutation gives the infested marine the ability to generate spines similar to the hydralisk to give it a longer ranged air attack, filled with corrosive acid. If this mutation is applied, the infested marine suffers a permanent -2 to Con, but can create a rocket that deals 5d6 acid damage to target struck plus half damage (Reflex save 10 + Con modifier) to 10 foot radius, 120 ft range increment, carries 4 rockets, able to regenerate 1 rocket every 10 - Con modifier rounds. Can only target object/creatures more than 30 feet above the ground.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Regarding the "Bard-like Class for Coreline", I think I have a couple of options for special abilities on one RPG I own. Admittedly, it's a POTW RPG ("Spirit of '77") and it's strictly a non-magical (yet cinematic) rabble-rouser, but these abilities look pretty cool.

I will try to adapt them to D20 and toss them your way, guys, to see what can be made viable out of them.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Regarding the "Bard-like Class for Coreline", I think I have a couple of options for special abilities on one RPG I own. Admittedly, it's a POTW RPG ("Spirit of '77") and it's strictly a non-magical (yet cinematic) rabble-rouser, but these abilities look pretty cool.
> 
> I will try to adapt them to D20 and toss them your way, guys, to see what can be made viable out of them.




I couldn't find the PDF I thought I had.. but I'm also sure there are rules somewhere for converting D&D classes to d20 Modern.. and with that you can use some of the Bard stuff.

But as for non magical abilities.. a bard-like class would use Perform a lot to make number of abilities function.. the Bard's Inspire Courage or greatness can be done easily.. it's a sonic ability that the person learns the type of sounds and sonic frequencies (such as sub-sonics, harmonic resonances, etc) that inspire people to be braver, granting moral bonuses. Or even have a fear based one. Even something like induce sickness or at least nausea.
These are all things that CAN be done with sound and vibrations.. this class.. Musician or whatever you want to call it.. can learn how to incorporate these into actual songs. Music in movie sound tracks are good examples of inspire courage, happiness, sadness, fear or paranoia. 
Hell, the class could even use their music to damage objects (harmonic resonance frequencies and such to cause an object to literally shake itself to pieces).
There is even research in using sound or at least vibrations to aid in HEALING! So this class could do quite a bit with sound all based in science, just boosted a little with high tech, and maybe magic.

Then you can add in magic to it if you want. I'd add in some of the Charismatic class abilities (or ones that play off those from this base class) as they would go hand in hand.


----------



## AnimeSniper

http://www.dandwiki.com/wiki/Converting_D&D_Classes_to_d20_Modern_(D20_Modern_Variant_Rule) could this be it?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK.... here's my initial idea for the Class Abilities of the Rocker Advanced Class (so far. I guess we could have an ability where the guy triggers a "musical sequence" out of nowhere that hostile characters must resist or be dragged into singing and dancing or just standing there looking awkward while everybody else pulls a Trapp Family singing "So Long, Farewell, Auf Wiedersen, Goodbye" (and maybe if other characters add to the performance using Aid Another the DC becomes higher somehow?). A good name for it.... dunno, "The Performance of a Lifetime, Every Night-Time"?)

Borrowed somewhat both from the Personality Class from the D20 Modern main rulebook and the Spirit of '77 RPG.

*THE ROCKER.*




_"Do you know what it's like to be on the bill and play for 15 minutes, and have nobody there to see you except for the other bands and their girlfriends? Don't talk to me about Rock and Roll! I am out there in the clubs and on the streets living it! *I AM ROCK AND ROLL!!!*"_
-*Chazz Darvey, "Airheads".*

The Rocker is a modern-day bard, a wandering musician. It can be keytar synth-pop or "three chords and The Truth", but they all wander the roads of the Core Timeline, bringing hope, escapism and the occasional bout of moral outrage. They dream big, expecting each action that makes the news to lead them closer to stardom. They dream small, hoping for each person that listens to their songs to change their lives somehow. On pretty bad days, they hope that they will entertain well enough to get a good payment.

*Requirements:*

To qualify to become a Rocker, a character must fulfill the following criteria:

*-Skills:* Perform (select one) 6 Ranks, Diplomacy 6 Ranks.
*-Feat:* Creative.

*Class Information:* The following information pertains to the Rocker Advanced Class:

*Hit Die:* The Rocker gains 1d6 Hit Points. The character's Constitution modifier applies.

*Action Points:* The Rocker gains a number of action points equal to 6 + one-half his character level, rounded down, every time he attains a new level in this class.

*Class Skills:* The Rocker's class skills are as follows:
Bluff (Cha), Craft (Writing) (Int), Diplomacy (Cha), Intimidate (Cha), Knowledge (Art, Current Events, Popular Culture) (Int), Perform (Dance, Sing, any instruments) (Cha), Listen (Wis), Repair (Int), Read/Write Language (none), Speak Language (none).

*Skill Points at Each Level:* 5 + Int Modifier.

*CLASS FEATURES:* The following features pertain to the Rocker Advanced Class:

*+You've Got The Looks:* The Rocker doesn't just performs -- he sells an impressive image to the audience, pouring his heart out. The Rocker gets a +2 bonus to Perform rolls at 1st Level, which increases to +4 at 5th Level.

*+This Song's For You:* When the Rocker dedicates a performance to someone, he can create such good emotions that it empowers them.

To use this ability, the Rocker must spend 1 action point and select a target. The target must be able to understand the Rocker and be able to hear him (be it within 15 feet of the Rocker or any medium broadcasting his performance, such as radios, computers or speakers). The Rocker rolls a Perform roll (DC 18, full-round action). If he succeeds, the target gets a bonus to their actions equal to the Rocker's Charisma bonus for the following 1d6+1 rounds.

*+If It's Too Loud, You're Too Old:* Through rote mastery of his trade, the Rocker has unlocked the ability to create hair-raising solos... literally!

To use this ability the Rocker must spend 1 action point and do a Perform roll (DC 18, full-round action). If he succeeds, all hostile characters up to 50 feet away from the Rocker (or any medium broadcasting his song) must do a Fortitude saving throw (DC 10 + the Rocker's class level + the Rocker's Charisma bonus) or be Deafened and Stunned for 1d4+1 rounds. If the targets succeed at their saving throw, they are just Deafened for 1 round.

*+Backstage Pass:* The Rocker's fame precedes him, and it opens a lot of doors. The Rocker can always get into or backstage at a musical venue such as a concert, theater or nightclub, and if necessary to make a Diplomacy or Bluff check to smooth-talk their way into another type of event, the Rocker adds a bonus equal to his Rocker level.

The first effect of this ability only affects the Rocker. Getting other people in with the Rocker will always require a successful Diplomacy or Bluff check.

*+Black Belt In Crazy:* The venues of the Core Timeline are insanely dangerous, and a Rocker that doesn't knows when to duck for cover or fight off an attacking enemy mid-set doesn't lasts long. Perform checks are considered free actions for the sake of determining what the Rocker can do in combat (and like other free actions, the GM has final call on their applicability).

*+Groupie Magnet:* As a Rocker becomes more famous, more people begin to be drawn to him. People fanatical enough, crazy enough, to fight for him.

Once a day, the Rocker can do a Perform check (DC 21). If successful, a gang of 1d6 groupies will be formed and will follow the Rocker loyally for 1d4 hours. These groupies will be Low-Level Ordinaries of a Helpful attitude. This duration can be extended with a successful Diplomacy check once the initial period wears off, at the GM's discretion.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

For class Progression, take the Personality (D20M, pg.185) and replace as follows on the Special:

Level 1: You've Got The Looks (+2).
Level 2: This Song's For You.
Level 4: Black Belt In Crazy.
Level 5: You've Got The Looks (+4).
Level 6: If It's Too Loud, You're Too Old.
Level 7: Backstage Pass.
Level 10: Groupie Magnet.

I guess the other levels could be used for Bonus Feats or Bonus Class Skills or maybe some other special abilities. As well, I would like to discuss if the abilities and their disposition are OK. I guess not, but this is how I see them right now.

This, I admit, borrows somewhat heavily from the Personality right now but I see some applicable differences.

Say for example, "If It's Too Loud You're Too Old" and the Personality's "Winning Smile" and "Compelling Performance" abilities use different Saves (Fortitude vs. Will) and "This Song's For You" can only be used to support friendlies while "Compelling Performance" can be used to support other characters or disorient enemies. As well, the Personality's "Unlimited Access" can be used both for getting into places and upgrade the character's quality of service (when they want to do stuff like stay in hotels), "Backstage Pass" can only be used to enter locations.

The Personality also gets "Royalty" twice, which are Wealth bonus increases, while the Rocker doesn't. May or may not mean he can't bring any money to the table, but instead he's more of a man on the street.... maybe replace those with some kind of "ear to the ground" ability? Or maybe split one of the other abilities in half?


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> For class Progression, take the Personality (D20M, pg.185) and replace as follows on the Special:
> 
> Level 1: You've Got The Looks (+2).
> Level 2: This Song's For You.
> Level 4: Black Belt In Crazy.
> Level 5: You've Got The Looks (+4).
> Level 6: If It's Too Loud, You're Too Old.
> Level 7: Backstage Pass.
> Level 10: Groupie Magnet.
> 
> I guess the other levels could be used for Bonus Feats or Bonus Class Skills or maybe some other special abilities. As well, I would like to discuss if the abilities and their disposition are OK. I guess not, but this is how I see them right now.
> 
> This, I admit, borrows somewhat heavily from the Personality right now but I see some applicable differences.
> 
> Say for example, "If It's Too Loud You're Too Old" and the Personality's "Winning Smile" and "Compelling Performance" abilities use different Saves (Fortitude vs. Will) and "This Song's For You" can only be used to support friendlies while "Compelling Performance" can be used to support other characters or disorient enemies. As well, the Personality's "Unlimited Access" can be used both for getting into places and upgrade the character's quality of service (when they want to do stuff like stay in hotels), "Backstage Pass" can only be used to enter locations.
> 
> The Personality also gets "Royalty" twice, which are Wealth bonus increases, while the Rocker doesn't. May or may not mean he can't bring any money to the table, but instead he's more of a man on the street.... maybe replace those with some kind of "ear to the ground" ability? Or maybe split one of the other abilities in half?




You Got the Looks: Seems not too bad.

This Song's For You: I might change it from "be able to understand" to just be able to hear. Although this might be better for a modified version of Compelling Performance.

If It's Too Loud, You're Too Old: Looks ok. Maybe give at 3rd level.

Backstage Pass: This seems like a modified version of Unlimited Access. I'd change the name to VIP Pass/Access.

Black Belt In Crazy: Interesting.. but maybe also include this: penalties for using improvised weapons (mic stand, an instrument, etc) is halved. If fighting defensively, can use items as improvised defense (a guitar, symbols, other similar sized object acts as a small shield, drum can act as medium shield ((depending on drum size))).

Groupie Magnet: Not bad. Also maybe add something like these groupies don't count towards the number affected allies if the Rocker has the Leadership talent, they are automatically affected. Give this to Rocker before level 10, but after 4.. maybe 5 to 8 area, as even small groups have groupies. Maybe at higher level increase number of groupies the Rocker can summon.

Now.. Compelling Performance.. Give it to Rocker at say.. Level 5-7 area.. then at level 9-10 a modified version that can affect multiple enemies/allies maybe in a cone or short area around them/source of sound, and doesn't require the target's to understand the words, but hear (this is where good instrumental music comes in handy), but the DC is lower than normal Compelling Performance, and lasts a little shorter (like say 1d4-1 to minimum of 1 round) as the effect is a bit spread out. ALSO the rocker wants to affect a single target, maybe increase the DC the target has to make to show greater experience in using this ability.

As to the Royalty ability.. how about instead.. Rocker can make a Profession check (since the rocker is a musician after all), spend min of 6 hours (so the character is tied up for awhile, easy to do during down time) to put on a show (can be a small gig in a bar, maybe an actual concert, perform on the street) to increase their wealth. Can only do this a minimum of once a week/month or what have you. Can increase their bonus to their check by how many ranks in Perform they have (use same chart as bonus for ranks in Profession on d20 Modern pg 70).

Edit:
Add Profession to the class skills


----------



## Lord Zack

Made a comment on the deviantart group:



> I am wondering to what extent MechWarriors might use mecha besides BattleMechs. Mobile Suits, Variable Fighters, Destroids, etc. On the one hand experience with piloting a BattleMech wouldn't necessarily directly transfer to piloting these. On the other hand some of these would have capabilities that are not possessed or are rare in BattleMechs, like transformation.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> Made a comment on the deviantart group:




I'm sure some MechWarriors would love to get their hands on some of the mobile suits, veritechs or destroids. Some of those units have some serious power, but some also have flaws. Like Destroids, heavy fire power, pretty good armour, but SLOW and light on close range weapons. They are artillery units. 
Now.. as to going from a battlemech to something else? Well they'd have basic skills that translate easily (used to moving large vehicles around), just have to practice to the particular quirks of that unit, and its abilities.

Example.. a pilot going from say a madcat to a leo (yeah, a downgrade, but let's go with this for a moment).. the madcat has more weapons, pretty decent speed and armour. The leo, more maneuverable, has hands, and greater range of motion (except the leo can't twist it's upper body in 360 like i think the madcat can ((shot behind you  )) ). Now, the mechwarrior, once learn the basic controls, could easily make the mech walk around, shoot any built in weapons the leo might have (a few do), but wouldn't be good at say running, jumping or hand to hand combat with the leo until had more practice with it, but that just takes time. 
so for first while, definitely penalties, but i'd say half those of what someone who had NO mech training at all. 
now.. why would a madcat pilot go to a leo? Well maybe it's a stealth/infiltration mission.. the leo can make use of enemy equipment, it can JUMP, and has greater maneuverability over the madcat. but has lower armour (don't quote me on this), fewer weapons, not sure on speed..


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Neurohelmets and Robotechnology "thinking caps" (from the Kinney novels, they are kind of similar in use) are close enough in application that Mechwarriors can adapt from one to another. Of course, this means a certain degree of modification on Macross-verse vehicles, but it's less than, say, placing that "motion capture" tech from the G-Gundam series.


----------



## Lord Zack

The Leo is compatible with beam weapons as well, which can penetrate most forms of mobile suit armor and I don't think it would be significantly slower than the Mad Cat, the Zaku.at least is actually slightly faster, but I think the Mad Cat's Composite A-2 Ferro-Fibrous armor would be superior to the Titanium Alloy/Ceramic Composite used by the Leo. Mobile Suits often rely more on manuverability for defense, especially when beam weapons are a factor.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK, that sounds good, but the problem becomes... well... if even a Leo is probably better than many other kinds of Mech around, then why would, say, the Draconis Combine just not take all of the guys who want to be Mecha pilots and give them Zakus?

Maybe there is something there like a kind of brand loyalty? Doesn't needs be something that actually affects statistically, but I guess it's a societal thing? Guys within whatever remains of the Inner Sphere are so used to Mechs that they see other kind of designs as an abomination?

There may be something there.... the "Word of Blake Jihad, Second Round: the Battletech Supremacy?"


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> OK, that sounds good, but the problem becomes... well... if even a Leo is probably better than many other kinds of Mech around, then why would, say, the Draconis Combine just not take all of the guys who want to be Mecha pilots and give them Zakus?
> 
> Maybe there is something there like a kind of brand loyalty? Doesn't needs be something that actually affects statistically, but I guess it's a societal thing? Guys within whatever remains of the Inner Sphere are so used to Mechs that they see other kind of designs as an abomination?
> 
> There may be something there.... the "Word of Blake Jihad, Second Round: the Battletech Supremacy?"




Reasons to use their own stuff still? Well most battletech mechs have WAY more guns, are usually more customizable, and have various features that mobile suits don't have. How many mobile suits that are built for ground use have jump jets that let them cover hundreds of feet/meters that are not gundams or specialty units? How many can actually spin around the waist to attack an enemy in virtually any direction (can shot at target behind them while retreating is always a nice feature). Plus MORE GUNS AND MISSILES!
Also availability.. how many Clans will have access to mobile suits? 

But brand loyalty is also a good reason. Groups like the Clans are fiercely proud of the tech/mech accomplishments if I'm not mistaken..


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK, those are all good reasons.


----------



## Lord Zack

It's true that most BattleMechs have more guns, though not all. As far as I can tell they don't generally have weapons that can penetrate enemy armor, so this is not an advantage over most forms of mobile suits. They don't need more weapons if they have nore powerful ones. Many mobile suits are quite customizable, there are tons of variants of most common mobile suits. Most mobile suits have thrusters capable of propelling them through the air, not to mention that most can fly either under their own power or through sub-flight systems. A mobile suit can actually turn around much quicker than a BattleMech.

I see the main barriers for the adoption of mobile weapons being logistical and a lack of familiarity with them. Earth's mobile suit production capabilities would not be sufficient to export that many, not to mention maintaining those mobile suits obtained.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> It's true that most BattleMechs have more guns, though not all. As far as I can tell they don't generally have weapons that can penetrate enemy armor, so this is not an advantage over most forms of mobile suits. They don't need more weapons if they have nore powerful ones. Many mobile suits are quite customizable, there are tons of variants of most common mobile suits. Most mobile suits have thrusters capable of propelling them through the air, not to mention that most can fly either under their own power or through sub-flight systems. A mobile suit can actually turn around much quicker than a BattleMech.
> 
> I see the main barriers for the adoption of mobile weapons being logistical and a lack of familiarity with them. Earth's mobile suit production capabilities would not be sufficient to export that many, not to mention maintaining those mobile suits obtained.




They don't make weapons that penetrate armour? Have you seen what a PPC can do?! it's a beam weapon, only more primitive to the gundam ones. Shorter range and slower firing rate, but it packs a hell of a punch. Not buster gun level, but at least on part with average beam weapons. Battletech also has gauss or mac weapons if I'm not mistaken. 

On the point of variants for mobile suits.. yeah, that does offer customizability.. but only in the sense you have to have room for another mobile suit for a different weapon set, while say an Atlas can have a few different types of weapons in storage that takes up WAY less space than a whole mech. 
So there's pros and cons.. depends on your funds, and combat style.

Now.. as to mobile suit mobility/ability.. yes, many do come with thrusters, flight systems, etc, but many of those are geared for space flight, or a few specific suits with a flight attachment as many aren't meant to fly in an atmosphere. Yes, I know there are some that are, but those are usually spec built to fly, or special units. Most are at most jump capable.
The Battletech ability to rotate at the waist in full 360 adds a new dynamic to movement.. you can still advance on your target, or retreat, while being able to shoot in any direction without losing speed or direction of travel where a mobile suit is usually limited to the movement of a human body. I don't recall any mobile suits that rotate at the waist in full circles. Thus when they turn to shoot something behind them, they full bodily turn and lose speed doing so. But over all, yeah, they can move about faster, generally change direction faster, and can side step far easier than a battlemech, but then comes down to environment on which would be better.. 

Availability.. mobile suits definitely more rare than battlemechs.. gundanium is rare(r).


----------



## Lord Zack

Almost every mobile weapon, except primitive ones or ones in continuties where beam weapons are not common is equipped with at least one beam weapon. I don't think that PPCs are that common. A mobile weapon can be reconfigured from one variant to another, you do not need to build a whole new mobile weapon. The mobile weapons intended for space combat tend to be used in space and those built for ground combat tend to be used on the ground. Sub-flight systems are pretty common, so most mobile suits can fly. Finally Gundarium is rare, yes, but it only appears in one continuity and was only used on a handful of mobile weapons in that continuity. So it's rarity is not a limit on the number of mobile weapons.

I'm not saying that mobile weapons would make BattleMechs useless or anything. But they would be desirable enough that MechWarriors might greatly desire them and they might be overall superior to BattleMechs.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Mechs have also many versions that are walking artillery platforms. Mobile Suits, because of the Minovsky Particle and having to build to accommodate its restrictions, are mostly reduced to fighting within line of sight of each other.

This is a design feature that has not been changed since the arrival to the Core Timeline. Gundams that strictly specialize in something like ELINT and C&C may be on the drawing board or maybe even on the prototype stage, but haven't rolled out of the factory in any significant numbers.

It's not really a big advantage, but I guess that would allow for a properly created mercenary force to, say, wield a Mongoose Recon 'mech and a Dynames (spotter/sniper team role, perhaps?).


----------



## marcoasalazarm

And before any responses, just trying to write something here that actually gives Battlemechs a reason to be out there and continuing production and stuff, because I know what Gundams can pull off, and if they can be made en masse, then what's the point with 'mechs?

Saw this before. Someone unleashes an Atlas in a story, the Atlas gets demolished in what looks like a "Crowning Moment Of Awesome", someone says later that *an Atlas* was, of all things, "using kiddie gloves".

I like the Atlas. Seeing it being called that kind of ticked me off. The rant went on forever, but *that* is one of the things that made my blood boil.


----------



## Lord Zack

Well I would suggest that while Mobile Suits do have a lot of advantages compared to 'Mechs, they won't necessarilly replace them outright. For one thing a lot of mobile weapons technology could be adapted to work with BattleMechs. If a 'Mech has a strong enough reactor their shpuld be nothing preventing them from mounting beam weapons of their own. The logistics issues I mentioned above are another thing. The factions that use BattleMechs are already set up to maintain and supply them. That's not the case for mobile suits and would limit their use. Even if they were inclined to replace all of their BattleMechs with mobile suits it would be a massive undertaking that could take decades.

I could actually even see factions that use mobile weapons, like the Earth Federation and Zeon start using BattleMechs as well, especially when incorporating mobile weapon tech. For instance a BattleMech outfitted for long range fire support, would probably outclass most mobile weapons at that role, even with conventional BattleMech equipment. I'm not sure how tall the Atlas is supposed to be, but it seems to outweigh most common mobile weapons. That's an asset in terms of intimidation factor alone, but it also has some powerful weapons too.


----------



## AnimeSniper

Do remember that any form of Man-Machine Interface would greatly allow for the pilot to reduce the needed actions before attempting to target/attack an enemy, or other action in and out of combat.  As to the validity of whether Mechwarrior Clans would utilize Mobile Suits due to the use of hand like adaptions of said suits.  I sort of remember all Mechwarrior units lacking that feature being simply armored and armed to the teeth for battle and trials.


----------



## kronos182

So I just watched Pacific Rim: Uprising.. there were two abilities displayed by the new kaiju that I had predicted in my kaiju abilities.. spike shooting and kinetic energy enhancement.. Did I call it or what?!
I hope they make a third movie!


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Congratulations, man. One question: does that stuff has stats for Kaiju Blue?

And I hope they make a third one, too. I mean, it's being pretty disputed about its effectiveness as a sequel (because of things that can't be talked about here without going into spoilers), but admittedly it looks pretty good. I am definitely hoping to see it.

Regarding PacRim, here's a proposal:

The Pacific Rim International Defense Elite. The anti-Kaiju world police (OK, we know the political implications of that term, but I am using it heroically here). You can guess which are one of its biggest guns.

Also, Mr. Hannibal Chau's been working on making his business legal. You guys heard of that new Evil Hat RPG, "Kaiju Incorporated"? Kind of like that.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Congratulations, man. One question: does that stuff has stats for Kaiju Blue?
> 
> And I hope they make a third one, too. I mean, it's being pretty disputed about its effectiveness as a sequel (because of things that can't be talked about here without going into spoilers), but admittedly it looks pretty good. I am definitely hoping to see it.
> 
> Regarding PacRim, here's a proposal:
> 
> The Pacific Rim International Defense Elite. The anti-Kaiju world police (OK, we know the political implications of that term, but I am using it heroically here). You can guess which are one of its biggest guns.
> 
> Also, Mr. Hannibal Chau's been working on making his business legal. You guys heard of that new Evil Hat RPG, "Kaiju Incorporated"? Kind of like that.




I don't think anyone has statted Kaiju Blue.. but the movie does show another use for it..


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Wonder if different elements would cause different reactions? There's pretty unusual "rare earth" elements now thanks to Fiction.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Wonder if different elements would cause different reactions? There's pretty unusual "rare earth" elements now thanks to Fiction.




The one problem is in PR: Uprising.. they don't specify WHICH rare earth elements/metals were used.. there's quite a few. I mean I could pick a few and make up some stats on turning some Kaiju Blue with a selection of elements and turn it into a high energy fuel.. maybe with different elements into some explosives.. Then just need a selection of rare fiction elements/metals (we need to figure out just what all rare ones from other fictions are available) and I can do something.. heh.. imagine what Kaiju Blue and Tiberium could do.

Speaking of statting... any requests of what I should work on next? I know I have to finish the Pidgy evolutions. And I know I have to do the U-wing still.. along with X-wings and Y-wings just so we have some more common SW universe fighters.. but anything else anyone wants me to work on? Some more Starcraft stuff? Star Trek? Gundam universe? Terminator? other Pokemon? Marvel/DC superpowers? Other mechs?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Idea: Kaiju Blue absorbs Tiberium radiation. Technically, it would allow for Tiberium fields to be cleaned out or at least made more manageable.

Which means people like Chau actually have some kind of constant clients in the underground (or above-ground) "milking" Kaiju corpses and sending the blood to the GDI.


----------



## Lord Zack

I requested the Strike Gundam a while back and the suggested that you also do at least the Duel Gundam. I'd also like to see later Universal Century mobile weapons, like the Neo Zeon's mobile suits, such as the AMX-009 Dreissen and the AMX-011 Zaku III, as well as the Earth Federation/Londo Bell's RGM-89 Jegan. Thing is it might be tricky to go from One Year War mobile suits to the much more advanced models introduced later. Even within the One Year War Zeon goes from the Zaku II to the Gelgoog, which is a match for the Gundam and even exceeds it in some areas, but was mass-produced.  Though an upgraded Gelgoog- the ReGelgu is still used by Axis, so it does hold up relatively well even if the base model is obsolete. It'd be up to you whether you feel you can accurately stat them. There still are a bunch of One Year War era mobile weapons you can do, like the Gouf, the Dom/Rick Dom, Gelgoog, etc.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Haven't thought of anything, really. Sorry. RL is a complete (censored).


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> I requested the Strike Gundam a while back and the suggested that you also do at least the Duel Gundam. I'd also like to see later Universal Century mobile weapons, like the Neo Zeon's mobile suits, such as the AMX-009 Dreissen and the AMX-011 Zaku III, as well as the Earth Federation/Londo Bell's RGM-89 Jegan. Thing is it might be tricky to go from One Year War mobile suits to the much more advanced models introduced later. Even within the One Year War Zeon goes from the Zaku II to the Gelgoog, which is a match for the Gundam and even exceeds it in some areas, but was mass-produced.  Though an upgraded Gelgoog- the ReGelgu is still used by Axis, so it does hold up relatively well even if the base model is obsolete. It'd be up to you whether you feel you can accurately stat them. There still are a bunch of One Year War era mobile weapons you can do, like the Gouf, the Dom/Rick Dom, Gelgoog, etc.




Yes, the Strike Gundam is on my list of things to do.. I have several things I start, get stuck or distracted, then work on something else.. then go back.. Like the U-Wings. Sometimes I need to have something else to work on before something I'm stuck on as that can help me fix the problem I have with something else.. sometimes I like having several items in the que so that I can pump out several items all at once. 
So Strike Gundam, Duel Gundam, never heard of that one before, research time! AMX-009, AMX-011 Zaku III and RGM-89 Jegan.. I'll bump those up the list.

 @marcoasalazarm : It's ok. My life since end of nov when my dad passed away has been kind of messed up with some months i'm busy non stop. And I've got a con coming up in May so I've only got a couple of weeks before I'm super busy with Con stuff as I'm staff.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Really sorry to hear that, man.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well, idea:

A probable Template for Monsters, "Sy-Fy Movie Of The Week Monster" or "B-Movie Monster".

The idea is a representation of these monsters (or some of their Tropes) as a Template. One which is kind of central is an Ex or Su ability of the creature to weaponize the fact that it IS a B-Film-grade monster. Stuff like people actually standing around acting stupid because they can't believe this thing that looks made with a basic Photoshop program and the contents of a supermarket's Halloween sale aisle is what is trying to kill them... until it tackles them down to the ground and it does.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Well, idea:
> 
> A probable Template for Monsters, "Sy-Fy Movie Of The Week Monster" or "B-Movie Monster".
> 
> The idea is a representation of these monsters (or some of their Tropes) as a Template. One which is kind of central is an Ex or Su ability of the creature to weaponize the fact that it IS a B-Film-grade monster. Stuff like people actually standing around acting stupid because they can't believe this thing that looks made with a basic Photoshop program and the contents of a supermarket's Halloween sale aisle is what is trying to kill them... until it tackles them down to the ground and it does.




A template, or more of a set of random tables for creating a random creature?
As template is to take an existing creature and modify it to become a B-Film monster.. Like taking an ant and turn it into a giant man-eating ant sort of thing...
The random creature tables would be like my Kaiju creation tables.

Now.. as to this people standing around acting stupid because it's a B-film creature.. that'd be something like a modified Awe or Horror ability.. not too hard.. like a super dazed. Radius affect, will save.. failed stunned/paralyzed for x rounds. save dazed/stunned for 1 round sort of thing.

So.. what else would be standard b-film monster requirements/abilities?


----------



## Leik714

How would the SCP Foundation and the various SCPs fit into this universe?


----------



## Lord Zack

I think the SCP Foundation would find it difficult to deal with Coreline, due to the sheer number of things that could be considered anomalous that exist. Some things might actually be considered so mundane on Coreline that they are reclassified as "Explained", effectively no longer being considered an SCP. On the other hand they would probably desperately want to contain the likes of the Dragon Balls or a Cosmic Cube, but many people already know about those objects and some will take desperate measures to obtain them, meaning any.attemp to contain them would make the Foumdatiom a target. Then of course there is the ultimate anomalous object- CLULESS itself. Heck the SCP Foundation on Coreline might well designate CLULESS as SCP-001. I don't expect them to have any more luck understanding it than anyone else, but that doesn't mean they won't try. The existence of the scp wiki would certainly complicate things as well.

Here is a link to a write-up on the Principality of Zeon in Coreline: https://www.deviantart.com/users/ou...v-ScM6yRyM8FzhltddbPedpms_Tr4B0cRBHqkW6o/edit


----------



## kronos182

STAP

STAPs, or SingleTrooper Aerial Platforms, are personal repulsorlift craft where the user ridesstanding up, controlling the craft by a pair of handles, completely exposed.Various designs have been around for years, with most limited in speed due tomost organic lifeforms can't handle the high G-Forces and difficulty breathingat high speeds. Those controlled by droids, such as the STAP-1 used by theTrade Federation and CIS, could reach speeds of up to 250 mph. Military STAPsare used for scouting, harassment and anti-personnel use due to their highspeeds, maneuverability and relative ease of use, and usually armed with twinrapid-fire anti-personnel weapons. STAPs are usually 1 square wide, 1 squarelong, typically 5 to 8 feet tall, provide one-tenths (1/10ths, typically zero)to one-quarter (1/4) cover to the pilot. 

Civilian STAP
This is a civilanSTAP used as a quick personal transport or racing. Able to reach altitudes of700 feet and reach speeds of 125 mph, but this requires the pilot to wearprotective gear and at higher altitudes an air supply. These STAPs come with asafety harness that is connected to a deadman switch that slows, stops andslowly lowers the STAP to the ground if the pilot suddenly lets go of thecontrols or leans too far from a standing position.

Civilian STAP
Crew: 1
Passengers:0
Cargo: 10lbs
Init: +0
Maneuver:+3
Top Speed:215 (22)
Defense: 10
Hardness: 5
Hit Points:20
Size: Med
PurchaseDC: 17
Restriction: Lic(+1)
Accessories:Safety Harness, headlights, radio, GPS, deadman switch (slows to a stop &hovers, slowly lowering to ground if user lets go of controls or falls overfrom standing position)
Notes: 


STAP-1
The STAP-1is the STAP used by the droid army of the Confederacy of Independent Systems,typically piloted by B1 battle droids. As the pilots are droids and are notsubject to G-Forces or need for air at high speeds and altitudes, the STAP-1 isfaster and can achieve higher altitudes than standard STAPs. Able to reachspeeds of up to 250 mph and altitudes of 1500 feet, armed with twin blasterrifles, it lacks any safety systems of most STAPs, but the foot rests, whichare also controls, can be magnetized to keep the droids in place. Any livingpilot using a STAP-1 will not be able to pilot it at full speed or max altitudeunless they are wearing protective gear, and helps if have boots that canmagnetize.

STAP-1
Crew: 1
Passengers:0
Cargo: 10lbs
Init: +1
Maneuver:+3
Top Speed:440 (44)
Defense: 10
Hardness: 5
Hit Points:20
Size: Med
PurchaseDC: 21
Restriction: Mil(+3)
Accessories:Headlights, military radio, GPS, magnetic foot rests, 2 fire-link blasterrifles
Notes: 

Weapons

 Weapon Damage Crit Dam Type Range  Incr Rate of  Fire Magazine Twin  Blaster Rifles 5d8 X20 Fire 100 ft S, A Unlimited


----------



## kronos182

*YMS-09 Prototype Dom*

The prototype of the MS-09 Dom that was mass produced by the Principality of Zeon originally for their invasion of Earth, but in Coreline the YMS-09 is a cheaper version of the MS-09 Dom. Designed as a high-performance ground combat unit, with higher speed than other previous units built by Zeon, by adding a series of high-powered thermonuclear jet engines in the legs and waist skirt armour, allowing the YMS-09 to hover along the ground at up to 150 mph and making it extremely maneuverable, and for limited time, can achieve flight, but not as maneuverable as other flying mechs.
The Dom looks similar to the Zaku, except the head design is more of a hood with a large sensor eye in the middle, still retaining the hose structures leading to the chin. The shins and feet are much larger, containing the powerful thrusters that allow it to hover and move about quickly.

YMS-09 Prototype Dom
Size: Gargantuan (-4, 61 ft , 60.8 tons empty)
Bonus Hit Points: 400
Superstructure: Duralloy
Hardness: 15
Armour: Duralloy
Bonus to Defense: +4 (+8 armour, -4 size)
Armour Penalty: -8
Reach: 15 ft
Strength Bonus: +32
Dexterity Penalty: +0
Speed: 40 ft Walking, 260 ft hovering
Purchase DC: 49

Slots 11
Helmet Oracle Targeting System (+2)
Visor Class III Sensors
Cranium 1
Back 2
Left arm Strength Booster
Left hand (1) Heat saber
Right arm Strength Booster
Right hand (1) 
Shoulder Dexterity Booster
Torso Cockpit
Belt Hover System
Left leg Hover System
Right leg Hover System
Boots Comm 

System Standard Package Features: Hover System
Bonuses: +2 Navigate, +2 Spot, darkvision 90 ft, +14 melee
Weapons: Heat Saber +14 melee 4d10+16 slash/fire, 19-20x2, 15 ft reach
Slam +14 melee 2d8+16 blud, 20, 15 ft reach
Optional Bazooka. 

Notes: 
While using the hovering system, can hover between 5 and 20 feet above ground, over water only 5 to 10 feet above water. If user has Dodge feat, double bonus and +1 circumstance bonus to Def as long as moves that round. Can achieve short term true flight with a speed of 100 ft (poor) max alt of 500 ft for up to 1 hour, doesn't gain Dodge or circumstance bonus to Def while flying. 



*MS-09 DOM*

After the successful  testing of the YMS-09 prototype, the full production Dom is similar to the prototype in looks except the removal of the hose structures pioneered in the Zakus, the head is slightly redesigned so the hood-like design is more of a cross, extra armour around the shoulders, forearms and around the waist to better protect and vector the thrusters in the waist skirt. The full production version is also faster, and comes with several built in weapons, making it one of Zeon's premier ground unit. Several variants were produced, including a space variant. 

MS-09 Dom
Size: Gargantuan (-4, 61 ft , 62.6 tons empty, 79.9 tons gross)
Bonus Hit Points: 400
Superstructure: Duralloy
Hardness: 15
Armour: Duralloy
Bonus to Defense:  +4  (+8 armour, -4 size)
Armour Penalty: -8
Reach: 15 ft
Strength Bonus: +32
Dexterity Penalty: +0
Speed: 40 ft Walking, 350 ft hovering (670 (67) vehicle scale)
Purchase DC: 50

Slots 11
Helmet Oracle Targeting System (+2)
Visor Class III Sensors
Cranium 1
Back Weapon Rack
Left arm Strength Booster
Left hand (1) Heat saber
Right arm Strength Booster
Right hand (1) 
Shoulder Dexterity Booster
Torso Cockpit
Torso Diffused Beam Cannon
Belt Hover System
Left leg Hover System
Right leg Hover System
Comm 

System Standard Package Features: Hover System
Bonuses: +2 Navigate, +2 Spot, darkvision 90 ft, +14 melee
Weapons: Heat Saber +14 melee 4d10+16 slash/fire, 19-20x2, 15 ft reach
Slam +14 melee 2d8+16 blud, 20, 15 ft reach;
Diffused beam cannon (chest) -2 ranged 5d10 energy, 20x3, 50 ft;
Optional giant bazooka 360mm 10 rds/clip, 120mm mahinegun, 880mm rocket bazooka, 80/99mm machine gun.

Notes: 
While using the hovering system, can hover between 5 and 20 feet above ground, over water only 5 to 10 feet above water. If user has Dodge feat, double bonus and +2 circumstance bonus to Def as long as moves that round. Can achieve short term true flight with a speed of 150 ft (poor) max alt of 500 ft for up to 1 hour, doesn't gain Dodge or circumstance bonus to Def while flying. 

Heat Saber (PL5/6)
The heat saber is a sword weapon that can have its cutting surface superheated to allow it to cut through armour of mechs and ships. This weapon has become the standard melee weapon on Zeon mechs for many years. The heat hawk deals half slashing and half heat (fire) damage based on the size of the mech wielding it: Large 2d10, Huge 3d10, Gargantuan 4d10, Colossal 5d10. The heat saber also ignores 5 points of hardness/DR, critical 19-20x2.
Equipment Slots: 1 must be hand or arm
Activation: Attack
Range Increment: Touch/melee
Target: Single target within reach
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 10 + one quarter mech PDC
Restriction: Lic (+1)

Diffused Beam Cannon
A weaker and cheaper version of the beam spray gun used by the RGM-79, with lower damage and shorter range, but has higher ammunition capacity before needing to cool and recharge from the mech's power systems, and also has the ability to scale damage down to nothing and act as a nonlethal weapon blinding vision. Deals 5d10 points of energy damage, with a critical x3 damage, can only fire 30 times before requiring a recharge. On nonlethal setting, a free action to switch, can affect all in a 100 foot long cone, requiring all to make a Reflex save 17 or be blinded for 1d6+4 rounds. Normal anti-daze/bright light systems do not add their bonus as this is a multi-spectrum effect (affects visual, IR, heat, UV.
Equipment Slots: 1, hand or arm.
Activation: Attack
Range Increment: 50 ft, 600 ft space
Target: Single target within 500 ft
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: none
Purchase DC: 44
Restriction: Mil (+4)

Modified M-9 Barrage Chaingun (PL5)
This is a modified M-9 Barrage that uses clips, like an infantry scaled weapon, to allow for quick reloading of the weapon in the heat of battle. Statistically it is identical, except it has Box Ammunition with 200 rounds, and is handheld, and stored in a holster on the shoulder or leg. An equipment slot dedicated to ammunition (usually belt, legs, shoulder, arm or torso) can hold two clips for a total of 400 rounds. This allows a user with the Quick Reload feat to reload the modified M-9 as a free action. Deals 5d6 damage
Equipment Slots: 1 (hand)
Activation: Attack
Range Increment: 60 ft
Target: Single target within 600 ft, or autofire
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 21
Restriction: Res (+2)

Weapon Rack
Similar to the weapon pack found on the Gundams, mounts the heat saber and two other weapons plus 2 extra clips for the extra weapons.

Optional Weapons
The MS-09 Dom can make use of most Principality of Zeon mech weapons produced for other mechs, as long as they do not require a dedicated power source, such as beam weapons, unless they have independent power packs. Such weapons include knuckle shield, grenades, the shotgun used by the MS-18E Kampfer, etc.

280mm Bazooka
This is a single shot heavy missile weapon that can be used by most Zakus and other mechs produced by the Principality of Zeon. Although other users have adapted it for use by other mechs. Designed like a very large RPG-7, a large tube launcher that must be reloaded after each attack. Deals 10d8 points of fire damage to a 30 foot radius burst, and ignores 15 points of hardness/DR on the initial target hit. The bazooka itself only holds one round, and each equipment slot dedicated to ammunition holds 4 missiles. Takes a standard action to load the bazooka, which provokes an attack of opportunity. The Bazooka is inaccurate and suffers a further -2 to attack. It can be fired one handed, but suffers a further -2 to attack.
Equipment Slots: 1 hand held
Activation: Attack
Range Increment: 120 ft
Area: 30 ft radius burst
Target: Single target within 1200 ft
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Reflex DC 18 for half for target struck, 15 in blast radius
Purchase DC: 20 for launcher, 16 for 4 pack of rockets
Restriction: Mil (+3)

Heat Hawk (PL5/6)
The heat hawk is an axe weapon that can have its cutting surface superheated to allow it to cut through armour of mechs and ships. This weapon has become the standard melee weapon on Zeon mechs for many years. The heat hawk deals half slashing and half heat (fire) damage based on the size of the mech wielding it: Large 2d12, Huge 3d12, Gargantuan 4d12, Colossal 5d12. The heat hawk also ignores 5 points of hardness/DR.
Equipment Slots: 1 must be hand or arm
Activation: Attack
Range Increment: Touch/melee
Target: Single target within reach
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 10 + one quarter mech PDC
Restriction: Lic (+1)

280mm Bazooka mk2
This is an upgraded version of the original 280mm bazooka first used on the MS-05 Zaku I, designed to use a 4 round magazine to allow for more quicker reloading. The mk2 is also more accurate, not suffering any penalties to attack when using both hands, but still suffers -2 to attack if fired one handed. It uses the same ammunition as the original 280mm bazooka
Equipment Slots: 1 hand held
Activation: Attack
Range Increment: 120 ft
Area: 30 ft radius burst
Target: Single target within 1200 ft
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Reflex DC 18 for half for target struck, 15 in blast radius
Purchase DC: 21 for launcher, 16 for 4 pack of rockets
Restriction: Mil (+3)

Knuckle Shield 
This is a modified version of the Zaku II shoulder shield that fits over the forearm fitted with spikes that fits on the plate that rests in front of the hand, enhancing the slam attack with that hand. However when in use, the hand can't hold any ranged weapons. When the mech makes an unarmed strike with the shield equipped arm, the mech loses the shield bonus to defense for the rest of that round. Grants +4 shield bonus to Defense. When making an unarmed strike with the shield equipped arm, adds +3d6 Piercing damage to the unarmed strike. 
Equipment Slots: 1, arm
Activation: Persistent
Range Increment: Melee
Target: You/single target
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: none
Purchase DC: 6+ one-quarter mech base purchase DC.
Restriction: Res (+2)


*Variants*
MS-09R Rick Dom
The 09R is the space variant of the Dom, replacing the hover system with space maneuvering thrusters, lightening the armour and freeing up some internal space making it lighter, but freeing space for more fuel. Equipped with an improved heat saber, and has the option of using the Ex-T2-2 beam bazooka.
Make following changes:Replace hover system with space thrusters;
Reduce weight to 48.3 tons empty, 78.6 tons max gross weight;
Add life support system;
Zero-G Stabilizer;
Replace heat saber with Type7 (increase damage by 1 die).
PDC +1
Can make use of Ex-T2-2 Beam Bazooka

Improved Deep Space Thrusters (PL7)
These are improved versions of the deep space thrusters for mechs over the previous age, granting greater speed and endurance allowing a mech to keep pace with ships better than previous models. These thrusters give a mech a space tactical speed of 2500  ft (5 squares) and can travel the length of a solar system twice before needing refueling. They are not designed for atmospheric flight.
Equipment Slots: 2, must be torso, back or legs.
Activation: Free action
Range Increment: Personal
Target: You.Duration: Persistent
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 14 + one-quarter PDC of the mech.
Restriction: None

Ex-T2-2 Beam Bazooka
A heavy, and experimental beam weapon modelled on a bazooka for use against heavy armour and fortifications. It has an internal reactor, give it near unlimited ammunition, but it is slow to fire.  Deals 15d10 points of energy damage and ignores 15 points of hardness/DR, critical x4 on the initial target hit, and deals half damage to 30 foot radius while ignoring 10 points of hardness/DR, can only fire once each round. While fairly accurate, it isn't very effective against fast moving targets, suffering -2 to strike anything moving more than 40 ft / round on ground, or 2000 ft in space. 
Equipment Slots: 2 (hands, arms, back or shoulder)
Activation: Attack
Range Increment: 150 ft
Area: 30 ft radius burst
Target: Single target within 1500 ft
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Reflex DC 18 for half damage in blast radius, not counting target struck.
Purchase DC: 28 for launcher
Restriction: Mil (+3)


MS-09k-1 Dom Cannon
The Dom Cannon is an artillery version, while sacrificing some of its speed and maneuverability, and loses the ability to fly for a limited time. The right shoulder mounts a 180mm cannon and the left arm mounts a 3 tube missile launcher.
Make the following changes:
Reduce hover speed to 200 ft, can not fly temporarily;
PDC +1

180mm Cannons
A heavy projectile weapon based on tank weapons. These weapons can be fired in artillery mode for even greater range (out to 20 range increments) using normal artillery rules. Each magazine is capable of being split in two halves to carry two different types of ammunition. Normal rounds deal 12d12 points of ballistic damage, holds 20 rounds
Equipment Slots: 3
Activation: Attack
Range Increment: 200 ft
Target: Single target within 2000 ft, or 20,000 ft in artillery mode
Duration: Instant
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 24 Restriction: Mil (+3)

Three Shot Missiles
These missile launchers are simple tube launchers with a single anti-armour warhead each. Although effective against armoured opponents, they are not good against nimble targets, and required the mech to be stationary to fire with any accuracy. The missiles deal 10d6 points of damage, half ballistic, half fire and ignores 15 points of hardness/DR. 
Equipment Slots: 1
Activation: Attack
Range Increment: 200 ft
Target: Single target within 2000 ft
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 20, 14 for 3 missiles.
Restriction: Mil (+3)


MS-09G Dom Dwadge
This is the final production version of the Dom with many improvements, including using Lunar Titanium armour, improved thrusters and the addition of 4 vulcans mounted in the head. An ejectable external fuel tank can be added to the back for extended range.
Make the following changes:
Change armour to Lunar Titanium;
Add 4 fire-linked vulcans to head (800 rds per gun);
Add 4 smoke dischargers to shoulders (similar to smoke grenades, can release or launch up to 200 ft);
Change sensors to Class IV
Increase hover speed to 370 ft;
Increase HP by +50 (structural enhancement);
Circumstance bonus to Def while using the hover system is +3 as long as the mech is moving;
Increase PDC by +1
Can make of almost any Zeon mech weapon.


----------



## Lord Zack

Speaking of the Dom, here is a new(ish) company that builds such mobile suits: https://docs.google.com/document/d/16NKlNlPltlTniiLYhYwXvFIeLwU17DnnKQ1Q3t_bh6c/edit?usp=drivesdk


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Cool.


----------



## kronos182

While browsing the Star Wars wiki I found this and statted it up..





Clone Personal Walker
The Clone Personal Walker was a two legged walker that was suited for recon, patrol and light ground support roles in areas that had terrain that was difficult for wheeled, tracked or even some repulsor craft couldn't navigate as an alternate, heavier version of the AT-RT. The pilot controlled the Personal Walker from an enclosed cockpit with the advanced sensors and gyro systems keeping it well balanced and sure footed on rough terrain. The Personal Walker was built more for heavier support than the AT-RT, with heavier armour, a full turret behind the cockpit fitted with dual lasers. The heavier armour and turret make the Personal Walker slower and less maneuverable than the AT-RT, but allowed it to operate in environments such as the vacuum of space, where the AT-RT couldn't. The Personal Walker wasn't produced in large numbers and only assigned to a few groups that specialized in heavy assault and sieges during the Clone Wars.
The Personal Walker is only one square wide and two squares long (5.5 feet wide by 9.25 feet long) and stands 10.6 feet tall, providing full cover to the pilot. Requires a move action to enter or exit. When in resting position with the legs folded, the AT-RT is only 5 feet tall. Requires Vehicle Expert (Walker) feat to operate properly.
In Coreline these walkers are rarer than the AT-RT, but favoured for heavy cavalry or close troop support as they are slower, but heavier armed and armoured. 

Crew: 1
Passengers: 0
Cargo: 40 lbs
Init: +0
Maneuver: +2
Top Speed: 100 (10)
Defense: 10
Hardness: 10
Hit Points: 28
Size: Large
Purchase DC: 31
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: Military radio, headlights, first aid kit, full-turret dual lasers, sensors equivalent to mech mk III sensors with HUD link to helmet, storage container under turret/rear body, power pack recharger (can recharge a single power pack in 1 hour), weapon link to HUD.Notes: Rough Terrain Design, Climbing.
Rough Terrain Design - All penalties for rough terrain are reduced by half, 
Climbing - The Personal Walker is able to climb hills and mountains, up to 70 degree incline, with a base Climb skill of +2, with a successful Drive check, the pilot can add half his/her own Climb skill bonus. 

Laser Turret
The Personal Walker has a full laser turret that is linked to the HUD of the pilot's helmet, following its movements, with full 360 rotation, granting greater accuracy, granting +1 to attack rolls. The dual lasers can fire individually or fire-linked for greater damage, but when fire-linked can not make auto-fire attacks.

 Damage Crit Type Range Inrc Rate of Fire Magazine Dual Laser Turret 4d10/6d10  firelinked 20/x2 Fire 75 ft S, A Unlimited



Options
Some industrious engineers have taken advantage of the multitude of technology available and have made some options available for the Personal Walker

Jump Jets
A set of rocket thrusters are fitted to the walker, allowing it to make powered leaps, able to launch the walker a total distance of 100 feet, either up, across, or a combination, as long as the maximum distance travelled is 100 feet. Requires a Jump check at -4, DC 18 to make simple jumps up or across. Enough fuel for 10 jumps, but reduces cargo by 50% and speed by -10. PDC 16, refuel PDC 10.

Alternate Turret Weapons
Alternate weapons can be fitted, but to light vehicle weapons such up to 15mm cannon, dual heavy machine guns, other heavy anti-personnel energy weapons, or automatic grenade launcher.

Mini-Missile Pod
A 9-shot mini missile/rocket pod can be fitted to the side, behind the cockpit, however suffers -1 to attack rolls, able to launch only a single missile each round per launcher, maximum two launchers can be fitted. PDC 15 for launcher, missiles/rockets separate.

Grenade Launcher
A grenade launcher can be fitted to the side, behind the cockpit, however suffers -1 to attack rolls. Typically carries 10 to 50 grenades, depending on size, maximum of two launchers can be fitted. PDC 13 for launcher, grenades separate.

Mine Layer
A small anti-personnel mine dispensing device can be fitted to the rear of the walker. As a standard action, requiring the walker to be stationary, the dispenser can deploy and bury a single anti-personnel mine. Carries 10 to 20 mines, depending size/type, reduces speed by -20. PDC 19 for mine layer, mines sold separately.


----------



## kronos182

Columbus Class Transport

The Columbus class was the standard supply and tender used by the Earth Federation Forces before the One Year War, with two large cargo sections on either side of the lower hull. Many were converted into fighter carriers, a few into mobile suit carriers. However due to their unarmed nature, slow speed, low armour and lack of facilities to properly launch and retrieve carried craft, made them a poor choice for these roles.
In Coreline these transports are quite popular for in-system bulk transporting, while a few enterprising captains have attempted to fit different types of faster than light drives to them, however this sometimes requires extensive modifications.

Columbus Class Transport (PL 5-6)
Type: Light
Subtype: Hauler
Size: Colossal (-8 size)
Tactical Speed: 2500 ft
Defense: 2
Flat-Footed Defense: 
Autopilot Defense: 5
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 36d20 (720 hp)
Initiative Modifier: 
Pilot's Class Bonus: 
Pilot's Dex Modifier: 
Gunner's Attack Bonus: 
Length: 476 ft
Weight: 5700 tons
Targeting System Bonus: 
Crew: 16
Passenger Capacity: 10
Cargo Capacity: 3300 tons
Grapple Modifier: +16
Base PDC: 55
Restriction: Lic (+1)

Attack: 
Attack of Opportunity: 

Standard PL(5-6) Design Spec: large loading doors
Engines: Fusion Torch, thrusters
Armour: alloy plating
Defense Systems: autopilot, radiation shielding
Sensors: class II
Communications: laser & radio transceivers 
Weapons: 
Grappling Systems: 

Large Loading Doors
The front of each major cargo hold on the sides allow for large cargoes to be easily loaded and unloading, with the doors nearly the full size of the cargo holds. Allowing cargo up to 60 ft tall to easily be loaded/unloaded.


Salamis Light Cruiser
The Salamis was the mainstay of the Earth Federation Space Force and built in large numbers, making them fairly easy to find in around the Colonies and the Sol system. Armed with six mega particle cannons, multiple twin barreled machine guns for close defense and missiles, the Salamis isn't a major match for some other ships, but they can be fielded in large numbers easily. A small re-entry shuttle is fitted to the ventral (underside) hull of the ship to allow crew to transport to and from the ship.
In Coreline, the Salamis is found mostly around the Colonies and in-system defense forces as they lack any faster than light drive systems. Some have been found as planetary defense forces in other systems after either being built there, or transported by other means.

Salamis (PL 5-6)
Type: Mediumweight
Subtype: Light Cruiser
Size: Colossal (-8 size)
Tactical Speed: 3500
Defense: 2
Flat-Footed Defense: 
Autopilot Defense: 5 
Hardness: 30
Hit Dice: 180d20 (3600 hp)
Initiative Modifier: 
Pilot's Class Bonus: 
Pilot's Dex Modifier: 
Gunner's Attack Bonus: 
Length: 945 ft
Weight: 25,800 tons
Targeting System Bonus: +3
Crew: 70
Passenger Capacity: 10
Cargo Capacity: 2000 tons
Grapple Modifier: +16
Base PDC: 62
Restriction: Mil +3

Attack: 
Mega Particle Cannon -5 ranged 20d20 energy, x4, 7000 ft;
Or Multi-Shot CHE missile launchers -5 ranged, 6d12. ball, 19-20.

Attack of Opportunity: 
Point defense system -5 ranged (3d12x10 ballistic)

Standard PL(5-6) Design Spec: ventral mounted re-entry shuttle (standard shuttle)
Engines: fusion torch drive, thrusters
Armour: vanadium
Defense Systems: autopilot, radiation shielding, point defense system
Sensors: Class III, targeting system
Communications: Radio & Laser transceivers
Weapons: mega particle cannons (6), 3 Multi-shot CHE missile
Grappling Systems: None
Notes: The layout of the mega particle cannons allows the Salamis to bring up to 2 cannons to bare on a single target if necessary, or allow it to fire almost every round in almost any directly with a single cannon as other recharge. Firing multiple cannons at a single target is similar to fire-linking, 2 cannons dealing 30d20. 

Mega Particle Cannon
These cannons uses the same principles as beam weapons used on mobile weapons, only on a larger scale. Unfortunately, while these weapons are devastating, they have a slow rate of fire, able to fire once every other round.
Mega Particle Cannon (PL6)
Damage: 10d20
Critical: x4
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: 6000 ft
Rate of Fire: 1 every 2 rounds
Minimum Ship Size: Colossal
Purchase DC: 42
Restriction: Mil +3

Multi-Shot CHE Launchers
These are CHE launchers that can fire up to 6 missiles at once. If fired at a single target, treated as a fire-linked and battery of 3 missiles, dealing 9d12 ballistic damage, +2 to attack roll. Or can target up to 6 individual targets using a single attack roll at -5 for all targets. If less than 6 targets are selected, one additional missile will strike a random target already targeted by a missile. Carries enough missiles to fire 10 times before requiring reloading. 
Salamis carries 2 additional reloads, but takes 1d4x5 rounds for each reload.


----------



## Lord Zack

The Salamis's lack of mobile suit hangers was a major weakness in its original universe. So I see it being used more often by factions that use few or no mobile suits. The United Earth Federation Alliance primarily uses the later Salamis Kai variant and the later Clop-class. I could see some vessels being refitted with Tesla Drives or repulsor tech to allow them to fight in the atmosphere. The Salamis is often used with RB-79 Balls, attached to the outer hull. The Zeon equivalent, the Musai is probably more popular.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

"Clop"-class... pretty sure that there's someone on the Equestrian solar system (Ok, guess it needs a better name... "Equus"? Or something else?) that would constantly be chucking.


----------



## Lord Zack

Yeah some of the names for ships in Gundam are a little weird- like the AEUG's Irish-class battleship, the Radish. The Clop-class appeared in Char's Counterattack along the Ra Calium as part of the Londo Bell fleet.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK, this is a stupid question, but if any of you guys has more experience with it than I am and give me more enlightening, then I would be grateful.

So I managed to get some Savage Worlds stuff (Bundle of Holding, the recent "Deadlands" bundle) and while I will keep trying to do D20 stuff for this thing until I grow old and my brain ain't working right, I was wondering how practical would be to try to "Savage" some of this stuff.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> OK, this is a stupid question, but if any of you guys has more experience with it than I am and give me more enlightening, then I would be grateful.
> 
> So I managed to get some Savage Worlds stuff (Bundle of Holding, the recent "Deadlands" bundle) and while I will keep trying to do D20 stuff for this thing until I grow old and my brain ain't working right, I was wondering how practical would be to try to "Savage" some of this stuff.




I haven't read any Savage Worlds stuff.. so I have no idea what the system is like.. at the moment. I might try and pick some up at some point.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well, if you need to, man, I can try to send it to ya. Link you to a Google Drive or something.


----------



## Lord Zack

I've been thinking of doing some stuff for other systems as well. Unfortunately Savage Worlds is not one that I am familiar with.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Watt other systems were you thinking about, man?


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Well, if you need to, man, I can try to send it to ya. Link you to a Google Drive or something.




That would be awesome


----------



## Lord Zack

marcoasalazarm said:


> Watt other systems were you thinking about, man?




Pathfinder and Mutants and Masterminds mostly.

Here is a writeup for Black Hole from the Advance Wars games.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> Pathfinder and Mutants and Masterminds mostly.
> 
> Here is a writeup for Black Hole from the Advance Wars games.




Pathfinder isn't much different from D20 Modern/D&D 3.5. A few skills are altered, and Defense is a little different, but not too hard to figure out the differences.. I want to get a copy of Starfinder or whatever the space version of pathfinder is that I've seen floating about.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Yeah, I wanted to get a copy of "Starfinder", too, if only because I dig Sci-Fi more.

I guess Golarion is also somewhere on the Core Timeline. Probably not on the Milky Way, though... or maybe on the Delta Quadrant... maybe the Andromeda Galaxy? What do you guys think?


----------



## Lord Zack

According to James Jacobs, Golarion and Earth are in two different galaxies. Starfinder describes that galaxy at some point in Golarion's future, where Golarion itself has disappeared.

One of the things about Pathfinder is that they tried to make the classes more balanced, so you have to take that into account when converting things. There's been at least a couple different unofficial attempts at a "Pathfinder Modern" that we could use as a basis, though I personally am not 100% happy with any of them.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK... dunno which galaxy yet, but how about Golarion and Absalom Station being on the same orbit, like a "counter-Golarion"?

...crap, I know that this kind of orbit has a name, but can't recall it.


----------



## Lord Zack

Absalom Station could also be a satellite of Golarion on Coreline, perhaps in a geosynchronous orbit over Absalom.

kronos182, I have been thinking and I am not 100% happy with your rules for infested creatures. It should be less specific, since not just terrans can be infested. Dogs. specifically, have been shown to be infested. The virus has varied effects, inducing various mutations. So, I suggest that their should be a single infested template that can have varied effects on the base creature, kind of like this or this, except no supernatural abilities.


----------



## kronos182

[MENTION=53996]Lord Zack[/MENTION]: I did the infested terrans as more a quick easy to use npc/enemy to fight loosely based on the game units. I could come up with a mutation template with tables and and such, but I haven't seen a whole lot of info on a lot of different powers except for those of specific characters such as Kerrigan, the Russian guy and Kerrigan's consort from the books, and the like. Most are just mutated with chitin armour, several zerg limbs, spikes, spines etc. Which are more flavour.  I'll go back through the info and see what I can come up, plus probably work out some of the psionic powers for humans and zergs.


----------



## Lord Zack

I suggest just having stats, instead of templates, for "generic" infested terrans, like the explosive original type, Starcraft IIs infested marines, infested colonists and aberration, etc. However they might have additional mutations as well, with many of the mutations from d20 Future being appropriate. Then their would be a template for exceptional infested. In game the infested tend to be somewhat uniform, but other material shows that the effects of the virus vary, including its effects on intelligence. The aberration is the most obvious example of extreme mutation in infested lifeforms. There are also varying strains of the virus, which result in different attributes, such as the UV sensitivity of the infested on Meinhoff. There also appear to be other forms of infestation, with Infested Kerrigan having emerged from a chrysalis, Stukov being resurrected by infestation and subject to genetic engineering by Xel'Naga and experiments by both  Zerg and Terrans. Zerg strains in general tend to have varying mutations and variations. Buildings, of course can also be infested and it has recently been revealed that vehicles can be infested.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Lord Zack said:


> Absalom Station could also be a satellite of Golarion on Coreline, perhaps in a geosynchronous orbit over Absalom.




Good idea.


----------



## Lord Zack

I found a thing that may be of interest: https://web.archive.org/web/20011007040149/http://www.wizards.com:80/Alternity/SC_Equipment.asp

Thanks to Havard over at Piazza.org. This is for Alternity, not d20 Modern, but I am womdering if there is a conversion guide around somewhere, official or otherwise.

It may be good to make a thread for Coreline at the Piazza, specifically the "Homebrew Worlds" section.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

The Piazza?


----------



## Lord Zack

http://www.thepiazza.org.uk/bb/index.php

It's a forum devoted mostly to the discussion of various settings. Corelime is a setting, so we might see some people interested in discussing it over there.


----------



## kronos182

AT-CW
The All Terrain Clone Walker, was a two-manned two legged walker that was suited for recon, patrol and light ground support roles in areas that had terrain that was difficult for wheeled, tracked or even some repulsor craft couldn't navigate. The pilot controlled the AT-RT from a seat high upon its tall legs, using controls similar to a speeder bike, with the advanced sensors and gyro systems keeping it well balanced and sure footed on rough terrain, even at high speeds. The controls, combined with its onboard computer and sensors made the Clone Walker very responsive, and even intuitive, allowing for an experienced pilot to pull impressive maneuvers, including leaping onto a large vehicle, while tilting the chin down to blast at the target's roof before leaping off again. Armed with a chin mounted laser manned by the rear seated gunner allowed it to engage infantry and even light vehicles. Two missiles were mounted on the sides, giving the Clone Walker some decent anti-armour punch. The Clone Walker was generally used only by elite units, usually sent in groups of two walkers pilots by an elite squad of four clones, or as a heavy support for an AT-RT squad
The AT-CW is only one square wide and three squares long (5.2 feet wide by 13.75 feet long) and stands 11.3 feet tall, providing only 1/4 cover to the pilot and gunner. Requires a move action to go from kneeling rest position to standing at full height. When in resting position with the legs folded, the AT-CW is only 5 feet tall. Requires Vehicle Expert (Walker) feat to operate properly.
In Coreline, the AT-CW only started showing up once the Cluless virus got access to the Lego company's private servers. Apparently Cluless retro-actively affected many Fictions from the Clone Wars era of the Star Wars universe memories so they were aware of the AT-CW, although mostly only amongst elite clone units and higher ranking military officers.

Crew: 2 (1 pilot, 1 gunner)
Passengers: 0
Cargo: 40 lbs
Init: +0
Maneuver: +2
Top Speed: 150 (15)
Defense: 10
Hardness: 7
Hit Points: 30
Size: Large
Purchase DC: 31
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: Military radio, headlights, first aid kit, chin mounted laser, 2 missile launchers, sensors equivalent to mech mk III sensors with HUD link to helmet, two side saddle storage containers, power pack recharger (can recharge a single power pack in 1 hour), weapon link to HUD
Notes: Rough Terrain Design, Leaping, Climbing.
Rough Terrain Design - All penalties for rough terrain are reduced by half, 
Leaping - The AT-CW is able to leap up to 15 feet high, 20 feet across. It has a base Jump skill of +3, with a successful Drive check, the pilot can add half his/her own Jump skill bonus.
Climbing - The AT-CW is able to climb hills and mountains, up to 70 degree incline, with a base Climb skill of +4, with a successful Drive check, the pilot can add half his/her own Climb skill bonus. 

Weapons
The AT-CW has a chin mounted laser turret that is linked to the HUD of the gunner's helmet, following its movements, granting greater accuracy, granting +1 to attack rolls. Two missiles, one each side, are mounted to give the Clone Walker a heavier punch.

 Damage Crit Type Range Inrc Rate of Fire Magazine Chin Laser 4d10 20/x2 Fire 75 ft S, A Unlimited Missiles 6d6 (20 ft radius) 20/x2 Fire/Ball 200 ft Single 2 missiles

Options:
The Clone Walker can be fitted with many of the options of the Clone Personal Walker, except the turret options are only for the chin weapon as single weapon mounts.


----------



## Lord Zack

I have been thinking about the role of the Grand Army of the Republic. I don't think the Galactic Alliance would try to compel service from the clones. Members of the GAR would be treated as any other non-droid soldier of the GA. However not all of the clones would accept the Galactic Alliance as the legitimate successor to the Republic. Some would join various Imperial factions (I think I've described three- the Imperial Remnant/Fel Empire, the Greater Seswenna and the Deep Core Warlords, but I think their would be more), others would form mercenary companies, some might even join with the various Sith factions or the Galactic Underworld. Their equipment would be a mix of Clone Wars era and whatever newer (or non-GFFA) gear they can get/are issued. Their reputation is quite good and they could probably do well, even with outdated weapons, armor and vehicles.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Probably a lot of them would leave the galaxy altogether, try to find their way over on the Milky Way. Mercenaries, enlisting in other armies, guess a lot try to see some kind of peacetime work.


----------



## kronos182

Hydralisk

The hydralisk is a basic Zerg front-line creature, forming the backbone of their onslaughts along side the smaller and weaker zerglings.
The hydralisk is a zerg evolution of the clothien, a peaceful herbivore that was mutated into versatile creature that is the hydralisk of today. An armour plated covered serpentine creature with an armoured crest behind the head, two arms that end in armour piercing bone scythes, measuring at least 17.7 feet in length and weighing 860 lbs, depending on the strain. While slower than zerglings, and lacking feet for leaping, hydralisks are able to climb most surfaces, even nearly 90 degree vertical surfaces, such as walls.
The hydralisk used to have the ability mutate into Lurkers, but later strains, or some variants have lost that ability, but gained others. The second generation hydralisk strain is larger, more armoured and possesses tri-bladed scythes. Some Broods still use the original strain for their ability to mutate into Lurkers when they don't possess the other strains.

*Hydralisk Original Strain*
CR 3;
Large aberration [zerg]; 
Hit Dice: 3d8+9; hp 21; Mas —; Init +6; 
Speed: 30 ft, burrow 20 ft, climb 10 ft; 
Defense 15, touch 11, flat-footed 13 (+2 Dex, +4 natural, -1 size); 
BAB: +2; Grap +10; Atk +5 melee (2d6+4, scythe), or range +3 (2d12+4, spine 100 ft, 19-20x2); Full Atk +5 melee 2 claws 2d6+4 and +0 melee bite 1d6+2; 
FS: 10 ft. by 10 ft.; Reach 15 ft.; 
SQ: darkvision 60 ft., fast healing 3, Damage Reduction 2, zerg traits; 
AL: cerebrate; 
SV: Fort +4, Ref +3 , Will +2; AP 0; Rep +0; 
Ability Scores: Str 19, Dex 15, Con 17, Int 4, Wis 8, Cha 2.
Skills: Climb +6, Hide +4, Jump +4, Listen +1, Spot +3, Search +2, Swim +3, Survival +2, Tumble +4 
Feats: Improved Initiative *.
Advancement: 4–6 HD (Large).
Organization: Found in groups of 1, pairs or swarms as large as thousands.

Species Traits
Bonus Feat: Hydralisk gain Improved Initiative as a bonus feat.
Fast Healing (Ex): Hydralisks heal 3 hit point of lethal damage (or nonlethal if it is the only hit point damage remaining) per round. This functions otherwise as per the typical Zerg trait of Fast Healing.
Extended Reach (Ex): The Hydralisk's scythe claws have an extended reach out to 15 feet, but can still attack adjacent targets without problems.
Skill Bonuses: Hydralisks gain a +2 species bonus on Climb and Survival checks.
Spines: The hydralisk can launch 30 cm armour piercing spines from their upper carapace plates, covered by flaps. The flaps fold back before the spines fire, and the hydralisk's head is dipped before head. The hydralisk stores about 200 +3d20 at any given time, regenerating 2d6 spines every 30 minutes. The spines ignore 3 points of Defense (from armour, equipment or natural armour) and ignores 4 points of DR/hardness.
Zerg Traits: A Hydralisk possesses the standard Zerg traits as defined elsewhere.
Hydralisk Advancement: Hydralisks are adaptable creatures and may grow in strength, speed, and resilience with certain genetic manipulations by nearby Zerg hatcheries, lairs, or hives. Hydralisks that advance to 4 hit dice gain a +2 increase to Strength, an increase of +5 feet to their base land speed, a burrow speed of +5 feet, attacks ignore +1 point of Defense from armour/equipment and natural armour and ignore +1 point of DR/hardness (this includes the scythes), and Damage Reduction +1/- functioning as per the same ability of the Tough character class. A hydralisk can, and instinctively does, hide any signs of its burrowing on the surface, except where impossible. Hydralisks advanced to 5 hit dice gain the aforementioned benefits as well as a further +2 increase to Strength, +2 Dex, an increase of Damage Reduction to +2/-, an increase of +2 to their natural armor, and all attacks ignore a further +1 Def and +1 ignore DR/hardness. Zerglings advanced to 6 hit dice gain +5 feet to all speeds, all attacks increase by 1 die in damage, attacks gain further +1 to ignore Def and +1 ignore DR/hardness. 
4 HD hydralisk have a base Challenge Rating of 5 instead of 3, while those advanced to 6 hit dice have a base Challenge Rating of 4 instead. Hydralisks cannot be advanced to 4 hit dice or higher unless they are within 10 miles of a Zerg lair or hive, and a spawning pool. They need only be within such range when actually advancing to those hit dice. The process of advancing hydralisks in hit dice takes much time and resources from a Zerg lair or hive.
Evolve (Ex): The Hydralisk, if the swarm has access to the Lurker DNA, can evolve into a Lurker by entering a cocoon for 1d6+4 rounds, then emerges as a Lurker.

Mutations
A number of mutations are available to hydralisk only in addition to those common to the rest of the swarm.

Missile Attacks
The muscles that launch the spines and the hydralisk's spatial awareness are increased, granting the hydralisk +1 to attack and +2 damage for spine attacks. This mutation can be added up to 3 times.

Muscular Augments
The muscles in the hydralisk are augmented increasing all of the hydralisk's speed by +5. This mutation can be added up to 3 times.

Grooved Spines
The spines of the hydralisk are modified for greater range, increasing the range increment of the spine attack by +50 ft. This mutation can be added up to 3 times.

Variant Strains
A number of variants of of the zergling exist, each with different abilities over the standard zergling. 

Strain B
The B strain of hydralisk became the main strain of the hydralisk during the Second Great War, being somewhat larger, but has thinner armour to improve its mobility. The single scythe limbs have been modified to a tri-blade scythe, and the ability to turn into a Lurker has been removed, although these hydralisks are smarter and more cunning, not only will they burrow to wait for targets, they will also climb to higher vantage points and pounce upon targets.

CR 4;
Large aberration [zerg]; 
Hit Dice: 5d8+15; hp 38; Mas —; Init +7; 
Speed: 30 ft, burrow 20 ft, climb 15 ft; 
Defense 15, touch 12, flat-footed 12 (+3 Dex, +3 natural, -1 size); 
BAB: +3; Grap +11; Atk +7 melee (2d8+4, scythe), or range +7 (2d12+6, spine 120 ft, 19-20x2); Full Atk +4 melee 2 claws 2d6+4 and -1 melee bite 1d6+2; 
FS: 10 ft. by 10 ft.; Reach 15 ft.; 
SQ: darkvision 60 ft., fast healing 3, Damage Reduction 1, zerg traits; 
AL: swarm or specific brood; 
SV: Fort +4, Ref +4 , Will +4; AP 0; Rep +0; 
Ability Scores: Str 19, Dex 17, Con 17, Int 5, Wis 10, Cha 2.
Skills: Climb +6, Hide +5, Jump +4, Listen +4, Spot +4, Search +2, Swim +3, Survival +2, Tumble +4 
Feats: Improved Initiative , Power Attack.
Advancement: 6-8 HD (Large).
Organization: Found in groups of 1, pairs or swarms as large as thousands.

Species Traits
Bonus Feat: Hydralisk gain Improved Initiative as a bonus feat.
Fast Healing (Ex): Hydralisks heal 3 hit point of lethal damage (or nonlethal if it is the only hit point damage remaining) per round. This functions otherwise as per the typical Zerg trait of Fast Healing.
Extended Reach (Ex): The Hydralisk's scythe claws have an extended reach out to 15 feet, but can still attack adjacent targets without problems.
Pounce (Ex): If the hydralisk leaps upon a foe, typically after climbing to a high hiding point or leaping during the first round of combat, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action.
Skill Bonuses: Hydralisks gain a +2 species bonus on Climb and Survival checks.
Spines: The hydralisk can launch 30 cm armour piercing spines from their upper carapace plates, covered by flaps. The flaps fold back before the spines fire, and the hydralisk's head is dipped before head. The hydralisk stores about 200 +3d20 at any given time, regenerating 2d6 spines every 30 minutes. The spines ignore 3 points of Defense (from armour, equipment or natural armour) and ignores 4 points of DR/hardness.
Zerg Traits: A Hydralisk possesses the standard Zerg traits as defined elsewhere.
Hydralisk Advancement: Hydralisks are adaptable creatures and may grow in strength, speed, and resilience with certain genetic manipulations by nearby Zerg hatcheries, lairs, or hives. Hydralisks that advance to 6 hit dice gain a +2 increase to Strength, an increase of +5 feet to their base land speed, a burrow speed of +5 feet, attacks ignore +1 point of Defense from armour/equipment and natural armour and ignore +1 point of DR/hardness (this includes the scythes), and Damage Reduction +1/- functioning as per the same ability of the Tough character class. A hydralisk can, and instinctively does, hide any signs of its burrowing on the surface, except where impossible. Hydralisks advanced to 7 hit dice gain the aforementioned benefits as well as a further +2 increase to Strength, +2 Dex, an increase of Damage Reduction to +2/-, an increase of +2 to their natural armor, and all attacks ignore a further +1 Def and +1 ignore DR/hardness. Zerglings advanced to 8 hit dice gain +5 feet to all speeds, all attacks increase by 1 die in damage, attacks gain further +1 to ignore Def and +1 ignore DR/hardness. 
6 HD hydralisk have a base Challenge Rating of 5 instead of 4, while those advanced to 8 hit dice have a base Challenge Rating of 5 instead. Hydralisks cannot be advanced to 6 hit dice or higher unless they are within 10 miles of a Zerg lair or hive, and a spawning pool. They need only be within such range when actually advancing to those hit dice. The process of advancing hydralisks in hit dice takes much time and resources from a Zerg lair or hive.


Mutations
The B Strain can use all of the mutations available to the original strain plus the following:

Ancillary Carapace
The thinned carapace of the B strain is redundant plating to protect against exoskeletal rupture. Gains +5 hit points and rolls to confirm critical hits are increased by +1. This mutation can be added 3 times.

Frenzy
Temporarily, the hydralisk can enter a frenzy that increases its attack speed, but this is stressful on the hydralisk's body, making it fatigued afterwards. Once triggered, the hydralisk gains +1 attack on full attacks, gains +3 to melee attack rolls and damage, suffers -2 to Defense, can't make ranged attacks, lasts for 3 + Con modifier rounds, afterwards the hydralisk is fatigued until has a chance to rest for at least 1 hour, usable 2 plus Con modifier times per day. It is possible that the hydralisk can frenzy again 2 rounds after it finishes a frenzy, but the fatigue penalties are doubled as is the minimum time of rest required for each additional time the frenzy ability is used without resting between uses.


Temple Guardian
This variant of hydralisk was created by the Incubus brood, which specialized in scouting and recon as it lacked the destructive capabilities of other broods. As a result, it created tougher hydralisks that would survive longer behind enemy lines, with enhanced stealth and senses as well as greatly enhanced combat capabilities for quickly destroying targets. These hydralisks prefer to find ambush locations and make extensive use of their burrowing speed, and will lay in wait underground for targets. They are also enhanced to damaging vehicles and buildings, often making night raids to damage parked vehicles and factories to slow the enemies ability to build more vehicles and create chaos within a base.
To make a Temple Guardian, make the following changes to an original strain hydralisk:increase HD to 6, 46 hp;
Increase Burrow speed to 30 ft.;
Gains +1 Natural Defense;
Gains +5 racial bonus to Move Silently and Hide checks;
Scythe damage changed to 3d6;
Against vehicle and buildings, deals +2 damage and ignores 5 Hardness/DR with all attacks;
Gains Tremor Sense 60 ft;
Gains racial bonus +5 to Listen, Search and Spot;
Increase CR to 4.

Hydrolysk
The Hydrolysk is a variant of the original hydralisk that was designed for exclusive water use. The body and head crest is more streamlined, with fins added added for improved mobility in water. While they can function on land, they are incredibly slow and not as effective.
To make a Hydrolysk, make the following changes to an original strain hydralisk:
Reduce land speed to 10 ft, remove burrow speed, add swim speed 60 ft.;
Add +8 racial bonus to swim checks;
Amphibious (able to breath under water and on land)
Able to survive depths up to 1 mile.

B2 Variant
The B2 variant is the B strain that has restored the ability to mutate into a Lurker, requires the swarm have access to the Lurker DNA. 

Noxious Hydralisk
This strain of the hydralisk created after the events of the End War, and more difficult to create as they require the Swarm to have access to the noxious strain of the Ultralisk. These hydralisks have the noxious abilities similar to the noxious strain of ultralisks, able to constantly release toxic fumes around it to damage targets around it, and the ability to release a larger toxic cloud periodically. These hydralisks grow green pustules that glow with an inner light, and constantly emit fumes that wither non-zerg organic material near it. 
To make a Noxious Hydralisk, make the following changes to a Strain B hydralisk:
Increase Con to 20;
Reduce Strength to 17;
Add noxious ability;
Add toxic cloud ability;
Reduce Natural armour by -1.
Noxious (Ex): The hydralisk constantly emits fumes of toxic and acidic compounds, dealing 1d4 acidic damage every round to all within 5 feet of the hydralisk that are not of the same brood.
Toxic Cloud (Ex): The hydralisk can release a toxic cloud full of poisonous and toxic fumes and gases that can be deadly to organic matter as a standard action. All organic targets within 20 feet radius of the toxic cloud must make a Fort save DC 19 or suffer 3d6 points of damage each round in the cloud. A successful save reduces damage to 1d6. Inorganic matter suffers 1d6 damage, no save required. Characters in environmentally sealed armour or vehicles gain +4 to their save and damage is halved, as the toxins eat away at the seals. The Noxious Hydralisk can perform this attack up to 2d6+5 times per day, but once used, can not use it again for 1d4 rounds and their Noxious ability is supressed during this time.*


----------



## Lord Zack

Here is some Zerg factions: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1neO50-3YUTfbHiVS-KPlRrXDlHQtu6n9HrNWVKZLC8k/edit?usp=sharing

This is a work in progress.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Gentlemen, I think it would be cool to play a campaign. Dunno which kind, yet, but I am currently leaning towards a "sandbox". Just go and cause some mayhem.

Any takers?


----------



## Lord Zack

I am down for it, though I'd prefer a virtual tabletop rather than play-by-post if that's what you were planning. I might be able to get a couple more players too.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Know any good places for virtual tabletops? I am very much unused to the things, though.


----------



## Lord Zack

Roll20 is what I use. It is fairly simple, I think.

I've been thinking of taking the stats for the Scarab from way back on page 2 of this thread and pit it against five Doms using the stats kronos 182 made. Just like the battle in the description for the Scarab.

I am wondering what the status of the F-35 would be on Coreline.


----------



## kronos182

Firefly
A variation of the Hopper that can shoot the same corrosive liquid as Tanker bugs, making them lethal aerial support. Also, due to their reduced strength exoskeleton, upon death, Fireflies have the tendency to explode into bits of flaming pieces, making them even more dangerous in death. Fireflies have a smaller pincer than Hoppers, but they are still able to punch through armour, making fireflies still quite deadly in melee combat.

CR 3;
Large aberration [Arachnid]; 
Hit Dice: 4d8+8; hp 24; Mas —; Init +8; 
Speed: 30 ft, Fly 60 ft; 
Defense 14, touch 13, flat-footed 10 (-1 size, +4 Dex, +1 natural); 
BAB: +4; Grap +10; Atk +5 melee (1d6+2 pincer) or ranged flamethrower +8 (2d6 fire +special)
FS: 5 ft. by 5 ft.; Reach 5 ft.; 
SA: Flame Pool
SQ: darkvision 60 ft., DR 1; 
AL: Hive; 
SV: Fort +2, Ref +5 , Will +3; AP 0; Rep +0; 
Ability Scores: Str 14, Dex 18, Con 14, Int 3, Wis 8, Cha 2.
Skills: Climb +2, Hide +9*, Jump +4, Listen +2, Move Silently +3, Spot +3, Survival +3
Feats: Improved Initiative.
Advancement: 4–6 HD (Large).
Organization: Found in groups of 1, pairs or swarms as large as thousands.

Species Traits
Bonus Feat: Fireflies gain Improved Initiative as a bonus feat, 
Damage Reduction (Ex): Firefly bugs have tough exoskeletons that provide DR 1, and Natural armour bonus to Defense +1.
Rupture (Ex): Upon the death of the firefly, it explodes dealing 3d4 damage that is half fire and half slashing to a 10 foot radius area, Reflex save DC 15 for half damage.
Flamethrower (Ex): The Firefly expels a flammable liquid, with a ranged increment of 40 feet up to 5 increments, that deals 2d6 points of fire damage and targets struck will continue to take 1d6 fire damage for 2d4 rounds unless they scrap the liquid off, requiring a full round action or submersion in water for 1 full round. 
Flame Pool (Ex): The Firefly can expel its flammable liquid over an area, creating areas of fire to act as barriers and hazards to herd ground targets into specific areas. Able to cover a 5 foot wide by 10 foot area with fire dealing 1d6 fire for 3d6 rounds. Alternatively, the firefly can use this attack to burn through barriers, walls, ceilings and other objects, dealing 2d6 fire damage covering a 5 foot area, but ignores 3 points of hardness/DR for 1d4+1 rounds. The Firefly can only use this attack 3 + Con modifier times per day.
Skill Bonuses: Fireflies gain a +2 species bonus on Climb and Survival checks.
Camouflage (Ex): Fireflies bugs are bred so their exoskeleton colouring matches their environment, granting them +8 racial bonus to Hide checks.
Armour Piercing (Ex): The pincer is designed to puncture and rend armour, with each ignoring 3 points of hardness/DR, and 1 point of Defense from armour/natural armour. A critical hit from the pincer also rends armour of large structures and vehicles, reducing hardness/DR by 1 with a successful critical hit. Objects of colossal size are not affected by this, but instead take 50% more damage on a critical hit.

Combat
Firefly bugs use swarm tactics with hit and run attacks, flying over a target spraying it with fire before flying out of range.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

More Starship Troopers! Yeah!


----------



## kronos182

Jungle Spider

The Jungle Spider is a four legged, armoured Arachnid that shares a physiology similar to a crab. Eight eyes on the face above a set of wicked pincers around its mouth, protected by a hard shell and four powerful legs that gives them incredible leaping abilities and speed. The jungle spider has the ability to shoot a sticky web from its abdomen that can quickly cocoon enemies for later use.

CR 5;
Large aberration [Arachnid]; 
Hit Dice: 6d8+18; hp 45; Mas —; Init +6; 
Speed: 50 ft, Climb 30 ft, burrow 20 ft; 
Defense 16, touch 11, flat-footed 14 (-1 size, +2 Dex, +5 natural); 
BAB: +4; Grap +8; Atk +8 melee (2d6+5 bite); Full attack +8 melee bite (2d6+5) and 2 claws + 3 melee (1d6+2 ea);
FS: 5 ft. by 5 ft.; Reach 5 ft.; 
SA: Pounce, Web
SQ: darkvision 60 ft., DR 8, Cocoon, Death From Above; 
AL: Hive; 
SV: Fort +5, Ref +4 , Will +4; AP 0; Rep +1; 
Ability Scores: Str 20, Dex 15, Con 16, Int 5, Wis 8, Cha 2.
Skills: Climb +6, Hide +7*, Jump +7, Listen +4, Move Silently +4, Spot +4, Survival +3
Feats: Improved Initiative*.
Advancement: 6–8 HD (Large).
Organization: Found in groups of 1, pairs or swarms 1d20

Species Traits
Bonus Feat: Jungle Spiders gain Improved Initiative as a bonus feat.
Damage Reduction (Ex): Jungle Spiders have tough exoskeletons that provide DR 8, and Natural armour bonus to Defense +5.
Web (Ex):  Jungle spiders can cast a web 10 + Con modifier times per day, as a melee touch attack with a maximum range of 100 feet with a 20 ft range increment, effective against targets up to one size category larger than the jungle spider. The web entangles and wraps around the creature, allowing no movement. An entangled creature can escape with a successful Escape Artist check DC 26, or burst it with a Strength check DC 28, the web has 12 hit points. The web is attached still attached to the Jungle Spider, allowing it to pull the target in, able to pull up to 1000 lbs, pulling at a rate of 20 feet per round. The spider can detach the web from itself as a free action.
Cocoon (Ex): The Jungle spider can spend a full round cocooning a helpless target, such as one entangled in its web, encasing the target completely in webbing, putting them into a state of suspended animation. The target is helpless and unconscious, able to survive without food or water for up to a week. The cocoon has 20 hit points, takes 50% more damage from fire, but the target also suffers half of any damage done to the web, except for slashing damage, suffering none.
Pounce (Ex): If the Jungle Spiders leaps upon a foe during the first round of combat, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action.
Death From Above (Ex): If the Jungle Spider attacks from an elevated position from its target, it gains +2 to attack rolls and deals 50% more damage for the first attack.
Skill Bonuses: Jungle Spiders gain a +2 species bonus on Climb and Survival checks.
Camouflage (Ex): Jungle Spiders are bred so their exoskeleton colouring matches their environment, granting them +8 racial bonus to Hide checks.
Armour Piercing (Ex): The bite and claws on the forelegs are designed to puncture and rend armour, with each ignoring 3 points of hardness/DR, and 1 point of Defense from armour/natural armour. A critical hit from the bite also rends armour of large structures and vehicles, reducing hardness/DR by 1 with a successful critical hit. Objects of colossal size are not affected by this, but instead take 50% more damage on a critical hit.

Combat
Jungle Spiders are used as commandos by the Arachnids, isolating and disabling individual soldiers, especially in environments such as forests, jungles and even in large buildings, attacking from hiding and from above.*


----------



## kronos182

Blaster Bugs

The Blaster Bug are slightly larger than warriors, with a huge gapping maw. Blasters are quadrupedal bugs standing 9.5 feet tall, 14 feet long, with colourization to match their surrounds. The mouth has three long fangs on the top with the lower jaw splits in two. The rear legs are longer than the front legs, similar to the warrior bugs, showing the Arachnids are adapting their base warrior into different strains and genetic modifications.
The Blaster Bug absorbs heat from the surrounding environment to ignite an exothermic biochemical reaction in its prothorax, resulting in a flame-throwing capability, burning through power suits or melting sand into glass-like substance. A swarm of Blaster Bugs firing off in synchronized bursts can create a massive wall of fire. The abdomen of the bug glows when there is a reaction in the prothorax, prior to firing. Blaster Bug swarms also generate enough residual heat collectively to form a dome-shaped heat shield capable of destroying incoming weapons fire and missiles, but underneath their abdomens there is a significant drop in temperature, with their undersides being vulnerable to explosives.
Blaster Bugs are used as artillery support, keeping out of melee combat as much as possible.

CR 4;
Large aberration [Arachnid]; 
Hit Dice: 4d8+12; hp 28; Mas —; Init +6; 
Speed: 50 ft, Climb 30 ft, burrow 20 ft; 
Defense 15, touch 11, flat-footed 12 (-1 size, +2 Dex, +2 natural); 
BAB: +4; Grap +8; Atk +5 melee (1d6+2 bite); or +7 ranged blaster (3d10, 20x2, fire, 150 ft)
FS: 5 ft. by 5 ft.; Reach 5 ft.; 
SQ: darkvision 60 ft., DR 3, Fire Resistance 5, Swarm Heat Shield; 
AL: Hive; 
SV: Fort +4, Ref +3 , Will +3; AP 0; Rep +0; 
Ability Scores: Str 14, Dex 18, Con 16, Int 3, Wis 8, Cha 2.
Skills: Climb +6, Hide +7*, Jump +6, Listen +2, Move Silently +1, Spot +2, Swim +5, Survival +3
Feats: Improved Initiative*.
Advancement: 4–6 HD (Large).
Organization: Found in groups of 1, pairs or swarms as large as thousands.

Species Traits
Bonus Feat: Blaster Bugs gain Improved Initiative as a bonus feat.
Damage Reduction (Ex): Blaster bugs have tough exoskeletons that provide DR 3, and Natural armour bonus to Defense +2.
Blaster (Ex): The Blaster Bug expels a powerful blast of fire, similar to plasma, but only able to fire once every 1d4 rounds, dealing 3d10 points of fire damage, plus half damage to a 10 foot area around the point of striking, Reflex DC 14 for half. The blast also ignores 5 points of hardness/DR to the initial target struck, not those in the blast area.
Skill Bonuses: Warrior gain a +2 species bonus on Climb and Survival checks.
Camouflage (Ex): Warrior bugs are bred so their exoskeleton colouring matches their environment, granting them +8 racial bonus to Hide checks.
Swarm Heat Shield (Ex): When multiple Blaster Bugs are grouped together, the amount of heat they radiate creates a field around them that protects them against attacks. For every 5 Blaster Bugs within 30 feet of each other grants each Blaster Bug DR +2 against all ranged attacks, and +3 Fire Resistance (counts against plasma and other heat attacks, but not lasers), but to a maximum of +10 DR and +30 Fire resistance, at which point the group becomes immune to fire attacks (except against lasers).

Blister Bug - Blaster Bug Variant
The Blister Bugs are a variant strain of Blasters that spew a powerful, corrosive green liquid that can eat through nearly anything. Blister Bugs work individually or in small groups, usually working as support for groups of warriors.
Make the following changes to Blaster Bugs to make a Blister Bug:
Reduce speed by -10 ft;
Remove Blaster Attack;
Add Acid Blast Attack;
Remove Fire Resistance;
Remove Swarm Heat Shield;
Add Acid Resistance 10.
Acid Blast Attack (Ex): The Blister Bug spews forth a line of acid, 5 ft wide up to 30 ft, dealing 3d6 points of acid damage, Reflex DC 19 for half damage, and continues to deal damage each round, reducing damage by 1 die each round until reduced to 0 die (3 rounds later).*


----------



## kronos182

Starship Troopers Equipment

Morita Assault Rifle
The Morita Assault Rifle was the main weapon used by the Mobile Infantry of the Starship Troopers Universe before and during the early parts of the first Bug War. Using refined, but well tested and reliable technology, the Morita Assault rifle uses 7.62mm ammunition in a bullpup configuration, with an underslung shotgun. Although compared to similar rifles of current technology, it is only marginally better due to improvements barrel design and receiver to prevent jamming.

Morita Assault Rifle (PL5
Damage: 2d10 (7.62)/ 2d8 (12 ga)
Critical: 20
Damage Type: ballistic
Range Increment: 100 ft / 30 ft
Rate of Fire: S,A/S
Size: Large
Weight: 13 lbs
Ammo: 75 box/ 8 box
Purchase DC: 20 Mil +3
Notes: No iron sights, carrying handle on top.


Morita mk1 Rifle
The mk1 rifle is a replacement for the original Morita Assault Rifle, using electric-fired ammunition of a larger caliber than the 7.62mm of the original, with an optional attachable 30mm grenade launcher (similar stats to 40mm grenades).

Morita mk1 Rifle (Late PL5)
Damage: 2d12 
Critical: 20
Damage Type: ballistic
Range Increment: 90 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Large
Weight: 14 lbs
Ammo: 60 box
Purchase DC: 21 Mil +3
Notes: Optional attachable 30mm grenade launcher (damage varies by type loaded, 50 ft incr, 5 grenades) that takes 2 minutes (Repair check DC 12) by a trained soldier to attach or remove.


E-Pulse 44 Rifle
The E-pulse 44 rifle started to replace the Morita Assault rifle and the mk1 rifle, using electric pulse-ignited caseless 7.62mm ammunition with an under-barrel 30mm grenade launcher.

E-Pulse 44 Rifle (Late PL5
Damage: 2d10+2 / varies
Critical: 20
Damage Type: ballistic / varies
Range Increment: 110 ft / 50 ft
Rate of Fire: S,A / S
Size: Large
Weight: 12 lbs
Ammo: 75 box / 8 box
Purchase DC:  21 Mil +3
Notes: Builtin electro-optical scope.


Morita III Assault Rifle
The Morita III replaces the original Moritas and the E-Pulse 44 rifle as the main weapon of the Mobile Infantry with great improvements, including upgrading to a caseless 10mm electric pulse-primed ammunition with increased capacity, above barrel mounted 30mm grenade launcher, built in electro-optical scope with night vision and above barrel flashlight. 

Morita III Assault Rifle (PL5-6)
Damage: 2d10+2 / varies
Critical: 20
Damage Type: ballistic
Range Increment: 110 ft / 50 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A/ S, A
Size: Large
Weight: 16 lbs
Ammo: 99 box/ 12 box
Purchase DC: 22 Mil +3
Notes: Built-in flashlight, electro-optical scope with night vision feature, 30mm grenade launcher, caseless ammunition.


----------



## Lord Zack

I am thinking of stating out the pyrolisk. Not sure if they will closely resemble the blaster bug or will be different, the suggestion of being based on the roach might be a good idea.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well, maybe add a few stunts to the fire effect that the acid wouldn't have, like overheat.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK.... well... stuck. This is awkward.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> OK.... well... stuck. This is awkward.




What's stuck?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Feel dried up, burnt out. Then again, RL's hasn't been nice to me for a little while now. Think I have an idea or two, but dunno how to make them manifest, y'know?


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Feel dried up, burnt out. Then again, RL's hasn't been nice to me for a little while now. Think I have an idea or two, but dunno how to make them manifest, y'know?




Yeah, I know exactly how you feel. I've got a bunch of stuff I've started, but RL's been crap and just haven't had the energy to work on those. Sometimes I'll get short bursts of creativity but not directed at my unfinished stuff, and I'll just start something new, and there you have all the Starship Trooper stuff, or some Zerg, or what have you.
If you need help on something, send me a PM and I'll see what I can do. Or just to chat or whatever.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Thanks, man.


----------



## kronos182

Consular-Class Cruiser

The Consular-Class space cruiser was a starship designed by Corellian Engineering Corporation and used by the Galactic Republic to transport Jedi and diplomats, or civilian models used as passenger and cargo transports. The diplomatic and Jedi versions were always painted red for diplomatic immunity. The 377 foot long (115 m), 3 decked vessel has a rounded front with the bridge mounted ontop, followed by a widened body that narrows before flaring out again to the triple engine rear. Below the bridge is a detachable mission pod, or salon, which is usually configured for diplomatic missions, depending on configuration, able to seat up to 16 humanoids, but can configured with special atmospheric sections for those that don't breathe oxygen, or require different environments. This pod, can detach and act as an escape pod, is usually used for diplomatic purposes and is shielded against probing and other remote spying to allow secure and neutral ground for diplomatic purposes. Other types of pods were created over time, especially when the Clone Wars started, which included small medical bays, barracks for use as troop transports, or special air drop cargo pods.
Most Consular-Class ships are unarmed, but during the Clone Wars many were upgraded with weapons and armour. Almost all Consular-Class ships produced after the start of the Clone Wars were upgraded to the Charger c70 refit which made them larger and were all armed. Besides the detachable mission pod, the ship carries two 8-person escape pods, one on each side of the midsection, two airlocks located between the midsection and the engine block on either side of the hull. The Consular-Class is heavily automated and uses a number of droids to keep human staff down to maintain security and privacy of the diplomats that are onboard. Behind the bridge is the crew stations for navigation, communications and crew lounge, while the second deck contains state rooms for diplomats, part of engineering, while the lower deck contains the airlocks, entrance ramp, guest lounge, dining area, crew quarters and access to the mission pod, escape pods and droid holds as well as modest sickbay. 
The Consular-Class cruiser is atmospheric capable and able to land on a planet. Crewed by 9 people (captain, 2 co-pilots, 2 communications officers, 3 engineers) plus 4 to 8 droids (typically 2 or more astromechs usually R2 or higher series, 1 medical droid, plus 1 or more labour droids and 1 or more security droids).

In Coreline these ships are used by many groups as passenger or cargo ships, many small adventurer or mercenary groups use the base or upgraded Charger c70 variant.

Consular-Class Cruiser (PL6)
Type: Light
Subtype: Corvette
Size: Colossal (-8)
Tactical Speed: 3000 ft (980 ((98)) atmospheric)
Defense: 2 (10 base -8 size)
Flat-Footed Defense: 2 (10 base - 8 size)
Autopilot Defense: Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 30d20 (600 hp) + 150 hp shields
Initiative Modifier: +2
Pilot's Class Bonus: 
Pilot's Dex Modifier: 
Gunner's Attack Bonus: 
Length: 377 ft
Weight: 2700 tons
Targeting System Bonus:
Crew: 9 + droids
Passenger Capacity: 16*
Cargo Capacity: 1100 tons
Grapple Modifier: +8
Base PDC: 40
Restriction: Lic (+1)

Attack: Attack of Opportunity: 

Bonuses: +2 Initiative
Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Detachable Mission Pod, atmospheric flight & landing, 2 8-person escape pods, basic medbay, droid bay
Engines: Ion engine, thrusters, Class 2 hyperdrive
Armour: Alloy Plating
Defense Systems: Shields, autopilot system
Sensors: Class III
Communications: Comlink (radio & drive transceiver)
Weapons: None
Grappling Systems: None

Droid Bay
The Consular ship contains a droid bay which had enough recharging ports to recharge 5 droids at once and has the basic equipment and supplies to repair most common droids assigned to the ship (R series, most medical droids and protocol droids), able to repair up to 50 hit points, but can't rebuild a destroyed droid, it must have at least 5 hit points left. Additional supplies can be carried in the main cargo holds.

Detachable Mission Pod
The Consular-class ship has a detachable mission pod that can be configured for different lifeforms and functions as a secure diplomatic meeting space. It can be detached from the main ship as a move equivalent action. The pods are well shielded against listening or other means to spy on the interior, all such attempts suffer a +5 to DC checks to use Sensors or listening devices to scan the interior. The generic pod can comfortably hold 16 humanoids, but can be configured to support other environments for different lifeforms.
Ejected from the mothership, the Mission Pod is 45 feet long, weighs 3 tons, has a space tactical speed of 2500 ft, atmospheric speed of 500 (50), 50 hit points, has enough supplies to support 16 people for 2 weeks, has an emergency beacon for rescuers to locate the pod. If lands in water, it is designed to float and can maneuver on water at a speed of 20 mph.

Alternate Mission Pods
Several variants are available for the Consular-Class.

Medical Pod
This mission pod is a full dedicated medical bay, functioning as an enhanced medical bay with improved scanners, drug dispensers, systems for creating new medicines or anti-toxins from scratch. Grants +2 to Knowledge: earth and Life Sciences and Treat Injury. Anyone with at least 3 ranks in Treat Injury can benefit from the Surgery feat at -2 to Treat Injury checks. Anyone in the medbay taking complete bed rest (resting for 24 hours), the patient only needs to rest for 18 hours to gain the full benefits of complete bed rest. There will also be an isolation lab that will have two beds with separate oxygen supply, small autopsy area and 1 cold storage bay for dead bodies. Able to treat 30 patients before the stores in the pod are depleted, with 4 dedicated beds and treatment area for 10 walking wounded, requires 1 doctor and at least 1d4 nurses or medical droids. Typically has much of the mothership's cargo dedicated to medical supplies and equipment. PDC 26

Cargo Drop Pod
A specialized pod that is designed to drop large cargos from orbit without the need of the ship to enter the atmosphere. The pod is fitted with ablative heat shielding (fire damage from atmospheric re-entry is reduced by half), able to hold 2 tons of cargo, including small vehicles less than 40 ft long. The automated system has a Pilot skill of +5 to make a safe landing, and has an atmospheric speed of 700 (70) instead of the normal 500 (50) as it is not designed to carry people, although in a pinch it can be used to deploy a squad of armoured troops. PDC 20

Repair Bay
This mission pod is designed with all the equipment necessary for repair droids, equipment and even small vehicles like speeders. Grants +2 to Repair checks, Knowledge: Technology, Craft: Electrical, Craft Mechanical. There is a crane for lifting equipment weighing up to 1 ton, a ramp on the side that allows easy access to outside the pod, which the crane can access with up to 20 foot reach outside the ship. Up to 4 people can work comfortably in the pod, with enough supplies in the pod to repair up to 100 hit points, as long as the item being repair has at least 5 hit points of size medium or larger, at least 1 hit point below medium size. PDC 25

*Variants*

Charger c70 Retrofit
The Charger c70 retrofit upgrades the base Consular ship for combat, upgrading the armour and adding weapons. The luxury states are downgraded and some removed, targeting systems installed, and the mission pod is usually switched for a barracks version.
Make the following changes to the Consular-Class to a Charger c70 Retrofit:
Add 5 hit dice (total 35d20 700 hit points), increase shields to 175 hp;
Increase crew by 5 (4 gunners and 1 weapon specialist);
Reduce passenger capacity to 8;
Add four turbolasers;
Add two concussion missile launchers with 3 missiles each;
Add targeting system (+3 attack);
PDC +3, Mil +3.

Turbolaser
Turbolasers are capital ship level lasers more powerful than lasers found on starships, however they have lower fire rates than those found on fighters. These weapons are also not as accurate at targeting fast moving targets suffering -1 to strike any ships of Ultralight size or smaller.

Turbolaser (PL6)
Damage: 12d8, ignore 20 points of DR/hardness
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 9000 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Gargantuan
Purchase DC: 40
Restriction: Military (+3)

Barracks Mission Pod
This mission pod is designed to house troops and their gear like a barracks, able to house 20 troops plus their gear. Otherwise functions similar to the Diplomatic Pod, able to detach and act as an escape pod. It can be left on a planet and act as a temporary base of operations for a group of troops on a mission. Has basic sensors to detect any enemies approaching and has basic electronic stealth to hide from sensors, +3 to hide/camouflage against sensors. 


Republic Frigate Charger c70
The Republic Frigate Charger c70 is a Consular-class built from scratch as a Charger c70, with an extended frame of 455 feet, improved armour and mounts more weapons. The Republic Frigate mounts 5 twin turbolaser batteries plus several point defense lasers. The mission pod is usually a barracks pod, or a medical bay pod. Some carry diplomatic pods for those carrying Jedi. All passengers are kept in the barracks pod, except for a small passenger quarters on the ship.

Republic Frigate Charger c70 (PL6)
Type: Light
Subtype: Corvette
Size: Colossal (-8)
Tactical Speed: 3000 ft (980 ((98)) atmospheric)
Defense: 2 (10 base -8 size)
Flat-Footed Defense: 2 (10 base - 8 size)
Autopilot Defense: 6 (10 base - 8 size +4 autopilot)
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 38d20 (760 hp) + 190 hp shields
Initiative Modifier: +2
Pilot's Class Bonus: 
Pilot's Dex Modifier: 
Gunner's Attack Bonus: 
Length: 455 ft
Weight: 3200 tons
Targeting System Bonus: +3
Crew: 13 + droids
Passenger Capacity: 4+ 20 troops*
Cargo Capacity: 6000 tons
Grapple Modifier: +8
Base PDC: 52
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Attack: Battery of 2 turbolasers -4 ranged 12d8, 20, fire, 9000 ft, single, ignore 20 hardness/DR and Battery of 2 turbolasers -9 ranged 12d8, 20, fire, 9000 ft, single, ignore 20 hardness/dr.

Attack of Opportunity: Point-Defense System -5 ranged (2d12x10 fire)

Bonuses: +2 Initiative
Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Detachable Mission Pod, atmospheric flight & landing, 4 4-person escape pods, basic medbay, droid bay
Engines: Ion engine, thrusters, Class 2 hyperdrive
Armour: Alloy Plating
Defense Systems: Shields, autopilot system, point-defense system
Sensors: Class III
Communications: Comlink (radio & drive transceiver)
Weapons: 5 batteries of two turbolasers (able to fire 2 at the same target in any direction)
Grappling Systems: None

*Variant*

Charger c70-B
This variant was produced in limited numbers after the Clone Wars, changing one of the batteries of turbolasers for a battery of two ion cannons.
Make the following changes to the Republic Frigate Charger c70 to the c70-B variant:
Remove 1 turbolaser battery;
Add 1 battery of 2 ion cannons.

Ion Cannon
Ion cannons are a type of energy weapon used to disable a target for capture. The weapon doesn't deal normal damage, but instead deals ion damage, which is not subtracted from the targets hit points, but instead added to any previous ion damage. When the ion damage equals or exceeds the target's normal hit points, that target completely shuts down, cannot move or act until the ion damage fully dissipates. Ion damage ignores hardness and causes no physical damage; it dissipates at a rate of 5 points per round. Deals no damage to organic creatures. An engineer can help speed up ion dissipation with a Repair check DC 15, removing 1d10+5 per round of work. Counts aselectricity for terms of Electricity Resistance 
IonCannon (PL6)
Damage:6d6
Critical:20x2
DamageType: Energy (Electricity)
RangeIncrement: 3000 ft
Rate ofFire: Single
MinimumShip Size: Gargantuan
PurchaseDC: 37
Restriction:Military (+3)


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Awesome stats.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Awesome stats.




Thanks. I had a short burst of creativity and I had also just learned that Clone Wars is coming back next year, for 12 episodes or so, but still! MORE CLONE WARS!!!


----------



## marcoasalazarm

I'm squealing like Ned Flanders here.


----------



## kronos182

I'm going to try and stat up a few more ships, vehicles (from whatever universe/series/whatever catches my fancy at the moment) that can be useful for small adventure groups as main transportation/mobile base of operations.. Plus I'll get the C-wing, X-wing, and a few Gundams I've been asked about for awhile like the.. Strike Gundam I think it was.. I have it written down what all I need to work on.. plus some more Zerg and pokemon... some more Bugs.


----------



## kronos182

A few Star Wars blasters..

*DC-17 Hand Blaster*
A heavy blaster pistol wielded by clone troopers of the Grand Army of the Galactic Republic, typically ARC troopers, officers and some specialist troops. It shared many similarities to the DC-15 series blaster rifles, which reduced training and logistics for parts. The DC-17 also had a higher rate of fire than the DC-15, making it particularly deadly when wielded in pairs, and packed more energy into its ionized plasma bolts for more destructive power. A cable launcher can be fitted, as well as some other attachments available to ARC and specialist troopers.

DC-17 Hand Blaster (PL 6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 3d10+3
Critical: x3
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 35 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Medium
Weight: 4 lbs
Ammo: 50 Box
Purchase DC: 23 Ill (+4)
Notes: Comes with HUD target link. Sadly, the programming for the link is optimized for a system that most people don't have access to (namely clone trooper armour). Resetting it for another HUD system is a DC 30 Computer Use check. Armour piercing grants +1 attack bonus against targets with armour or natural armour, but suffers -1 to damage, already calculated in damage above, can mount a scope, Burst Fire.
(Alternate armour piercing rules: Instead of the +1 attack bonus and -1 penalty to damage, instead ignores 2 points of hardness/DR.)
Stun Setting: Can be set to stun, requiring the target to make a Fort save DC 18 or be stunned for 1d4 rounds.
Burst Fire: The DC-17 can be set to fire multiple blasts at once, firing three times the normal rounds with each attack, dealing 5d10+6 damage on a standard attack using three rounds, but suffers -2 to attack rolls. An autofire attack in Burst Fire mode uses 30 rounds, deals 4d10+4, affects a 15 ft by 15 ft area with a Reflex save DC 18 for half damage, suffering -4 to attack rolls.
Optional Grappling Cable - The DC-17 can mount a grappling hook and launcher with 100 ft of duracable. Includes a winch to retract the cable, able to lift up to 400 lbs, but at a rate of 20 feet per round.


*BlasTech BR-219 Heavy Blaster Pistol*
A heavy blaster pistol developed off the success of the E-11 blaster rifle that was large, intimidating and even more powerful than other heavy blaster pistols. It had a short, thick barrel with a broad aperture and heavy-duty frame. The grip was custom made, with an integral recoil compensation system. It used the receiver and firing mechanism from the E-11, but had a re-engineered Xciter, actuating module so that it fired an overcharged bolt. Using improved Galven pattern and special blaster gas, making the BR-219 extremely powerful, but slightly inaccurate while producing a loud bang and muzzle flash when fired. This weapon was not sold through normal dealer networks, order directly from the factory as each was custom built, requiring ISB background checks required to carry the weapon, and permits had to be obtained on the individual world the carrier might visit.

BR-219 Heavy Blaster Pistol (PL 6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 4d10+4
Critical: x3
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 30 ft
Rate of Fire: S
Size: Medium
Weight: 5 lbs
Ammo: 30 Box
Purchase DC: 24 Ill (+4) Special blaster gas required, each gas cartridge is good for 100 shots, with a PDC 17 for 4.
Notes: +2 to Intimidate checks when drawn, +2 to Listen and Spot checks to notice the weapon's discharge. 


*DL-18 Blaster Pistol*
A light weight and sleek light blaster pistol produced by Blastech, is one of the most common, and cheap, blaster pistols available. While not exceptionally powerful, it does have a large ammunition supply, decent range and very light in the hand.

DL-18 Blaster Pistol (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 3d6
Critical: x2
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 60 ft
Rate of Fire: S
Size: Small
Weight: 2 lbs
Ammo: 100 Box
Purchase DC: 14
Notes: +2 to Slight of Hand checks to conceal.


----------



## Lord Zack

I suggest stating out the Oberth-class starship from Star Trek. Apparently it can be operated by as few as five people. The original variant doesn't have much in way of armament, but the version used in the 25th Century/Star Trek Online has an armament roughly equivalent to the Miranda-class light cruiser. They are also used by civilians, so its not impossible for PCs to get their hands on one. However it was geared towards scientific missions, meaning the PCs would either have to remodel the laboratories for different purposes or have a significant amount of the ship be pretty much useless to them, though this may be less of a problem with the 25th Century version, since those are supposed to be highly modular.

I also think I  found something that may be of interest: https://tfwiki.net/wiki/Transformers:_Crossovers


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> I suggest stating out the Oberth-class starship from Star Trek. Apparently it can be operated by as few as five people. The original variant doesn't have much in way of armament, but the version used in the 25th Century/Star Trek Online has an armament roughly equivalent to the Miranda-class light cruiser. They are also used by civilians, so its not impossible for PCs to get their hands on one. However it was geared towards scientific missions, meaning the PCs would either have to remodel the laboratories for different purposes or have a significant amount of the ship be pretty much useless to them, though this may be less of a problem with the 25th Century version, since those are supposed to be highly modular.
> 
> I also think I  found something that may be of interest: https://tfwiki.net/wiki/Transformers:_Crossovers




The original Oberth would be a not bad.. and those in the TNG era were a bit more modular than those in TOS/Original Movie ear. Also wouldn't be hard to convert labs into things like repair bays or the like.. all depends on what the PCs need.. 
Hmm.. I just got an idea for a company and some stuff to create that goes with the idea of creating stuff PCs would actually use.

Oh yeah, those transformers based on other characters. I've got Obi, Yoda, boba fett and clone pilot as an ARC-170


----------



## kronos182

Hey marcoasalazarm, I had a thought..
I know due to the Cluless virus and everything that it brought, that virtually anything that's ever been created in fiction could become reality.. but within the 'universes' what would the standard level/eras be.. Like for Star Wars, I'd consider the time frame of the Original Trilogy to be the 'standard' level of tech/society for anything Star Wars.. so all Clone War era or older is considered old, and cheaper, or rare (depending on item), and anything from the new movies, or Legend from more than 10 years post Battle of Endor is future tech for Star Wars, and would be harder to get.
Star Trek would be TNG/DS9 and Voyager would be main time line for Star Trek, with TOS, Discovery and Enterprise being old, and stuff like Star Trek Online with the 25th century stuff being future.

Just a thought so we have a general standard level of tech for things from different universes/fictions so PCs at least have an idea of what to expect when they enter say Federation or Klingon space (at least the basic idea of what they'd see or encounter).

What you think?


----------



## kronos182

Oberth Class 

The Oberth class is a small older Federation starship used by Starfleet and civilians as a scout or science vessel, with some transport variants available. The 394 foot long vessel was unusual in design during the 2280s when it was first commissioned, in that had a unique split hull design, with an upper primary hull that was composed mainly of the saucer section, which was mounted onto a rear extension that mounts the impulse drive and warp drive nacelles to either side. The secondary hull was connected to the primary hull at the nacelles by reinforced pylons. The secondary hull itself was oblong in shape. Overall, the Oberth was only thirteen decks, with the primary hull containing the bridge, living spaces, anteroom located opposite the bridge, several of the main science labs and computer rooms, and the transporter room which had a capacity of 5 people. The secondary hull contained main engineering in the center, with anti-matter storage below it, more labs, storage areas, the main computer core, a small shuttle bay at the rear, the primary sensors and deflector dish at the front. The primary airlocks were located on the sides of the secondary hull. 8 escape pods that could hold 9 people were spread around the ship, with the majority being mounted on the primary hull. The shuttle bay could hold two shuttles of up to 30 feet long each, or one shuttle up to 50 feet without difficulty.
Oberths lacked in armaments and defensive systems, equipped with minimal shielding and armed with a single phaser bank at the front, which many science vessels used for cutting asteroids for samples. A probe launcher is fitted at the front of the secondary hull, which could support photon torpedoes with minor modifications and the targeting computers upgraded to accommodate them. The Oberth class was one of the first to feature heavy automation, allowing it to run with as few crew as 5, or up to the standard of 80 crew members. Oberth's can typically carry about 6 months of supplies before requiring resupplying without having to use any cargo space, but typically their matter/anti-matter supplies can last up to 3 years, depending on their missions and amount of travelling they do.

Oberth Class (Federation (PL6)
Type: Light
Subtype: Corvette (Scout/Science Vessel)
Size: Colossal (-8)
Tactical Speed: 3000
Defense: 2 (-8 size)
Flat-Footed Defense: 
Autopilot Defense: 6
Hardness: 15
Hit Dice: 30d20 (600 hp) shields 200 hp
Initiative Modifier: 
Pilot's Class Bonus: 
Pilot's Dex Modifier: 
Gunner's Attack Bonus: 
Length: 393 ft
Weight: 7500 tons
Targeting System Bonus:
Crew: 5 to 80
Passenger Capacity: varies
Cargo Capacity: 200 tons
Grapple Modifier: +16
Base PDC: 45
Restriction:

Attack: 
Type 4 Phaser -8 ranged 12d10 (5500 ft, energy/fire, s)  front arc only; or probe launcher -8 ranged (varies by probe, could launch photon torpedoes)

Attack of Opportunity: 

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Agile Ships (+1 Dodge), Easy to Repair (Repair DC -4, -25% time), Swiss Army Tech, Shield Dependent, transporter, Sickbay (extended medbay), science labs, tractor beam, replicators, shuttle bay
Engines: thrusters, ion engines, warp drive (max warp 5)
Armour: ditanium
Defense Systems: shields, autopilot
Sensors: Class IV, Science Sensors
Communications: radio transceiver, subspace array
Weapons:  1 type 4 phaser, probe launcher
Grappling Systems: tractor beam

Science Labs
The ship is equipped with extensive scientific labs for various types of studies and experiments, depending on their configuration. Grants users +2 to any science related Knowledge, Computer Use, Craft (chemical, electrical, mechanical or pharmaceutical), or checks to study space related phenomenon (blackholes, nebulas, etc).

Science Sensors
These sensors enhance the normal sensors but are designed to collect massive amounts of data and are more sensitive to spatial anomalies, such as gravity anomalies, subspace wakes, etc. Grants +2 to sensor checks to study or detect any type of spatial anomaly. Grants +2 to pilot Reflex saves to avoid space related hazards, +2 to Navigate checks to pilot to plot courses. Sensor range is tripled. 

Probe Launcher
This is a device for launching various probes for scientific purposes, but could be modified easily to launch photon torpedoes. The Oberth typically carries 20 probes of various types including generic scientific probes, 2 subspace probes, and other depending on mission profile. The navigator or science station officer can fire a single probe as a standard action.


Phaser Type 4
Phasers are the main offensive weapons of the Federation, using nadian based phased energy that fire beams, capable of variable energy output. Usually mounted in a low profile turret to allow greater field of fire. Able to change damage by lowering the number of die to a minimum of 3d10 as a free action once per round.
Damage: 12d10
Damage Type: Fire/Energy
Range Increment: 5500 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Minimum Ship Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 35
Restriction: Mil (+3)


Photon Torpedo
Photon torpedoes are anti-matter weapons with variable yields. These weapons usually draw their anti-matter from the equipped ship's own anti-matter supplies. These torpedoes require special containment and feeding systems to load and unload the anti-matter after a fight. 
 At its lowest setting, the torpedo can do 3d20 to a single target, or deal this damage to a 2000 ft square, and can increase damage by 1 die up to a maximum of 12d20, but reduce the maximum radius by 100 ft per die increase, Reflex save DC 19 for half damage when set for an area.. The damage can be to the maximum radius, or to a single target. These weapons are very dangerous in an atmosphere and are usually banned from planetary use except in special circumstances. If used in a planetary atmosphere, deals damage to an area +50% greater, and if set for a single target, deals half damage to a 100 ft area, and Reflex saves in an atmosphere is increased to 21 for half damage. If the ship loses all power while in battle, there is a 50% chance that a loaded torpedo loses containment and it detonates, dealing damage to the equipped ship, ignore its armour hardness. 
Damage: varies
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: -
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 31
Restriction: Mil (+3)



Agile Ships
All Star Trek ships are more agile for their size, gaining a +1 Dodge bonus to Defense as long as the ship moves.

Easy to Repair
Due to the nature of the technology in this universe, especially Federation or Borg technology, all repairs have DC reduced by -4, and time reduced by 25%.

Swiss-Army Tech
Due to the adaptable nature of the technology, and skilled engineers, especially those in the Federation, a piece of technology can be jury-rigged and modified to do something it wasn't originally intended to do, as long as it is within reason (GM discretion), such as modifying the deflector array into a type of energy weapon, albeit limited use. Modifying a device this way means it can not be used for its original purpose at the same time, and requires a Knowledge: Technology check DC 18 and Repair check DC 21 and 5 +1d6 minutes for moderate changes (such as deflector array being used as a means to emit a type of energy as a weapon); while more extensive modifications require a Knowledge: Technology check DC 25  and Repair check DC 30, and 30 +2d10 minutes. This type of modification means the item is unable to be used for its original purpose until it has been restored to its original configuration.


----------



## kronos182

R2 Series Astromech Droid

The R2 Series Astromech were produced by Industrial Automation were designed for use in starfighters to act as co-pilots, navigators and assist in battlefield repairs to keep the fighters in combat longer. They came equipped with several tool arms, internal cargo storage units, on board navi-comp for calculating hyperspace jumps as well as store several pre-calculated jump co-ordinates, comp-link probe for linking to computer systems. While the droids can make noises, they can't speak, making beeps, squeaks, squeals and other noises, which can be translated by most translator droids, and some humanoids can learn to understand the basics of this form of communication, however they are able to transmit large amounts of information this way, which these types of droids use to communicate vast technical information back and forth. Many owners modify these droids with any number of additional tools, equipment or abilities, including jet thrusters for limited flight on a planet or for zero-g maneuvering, weapons, or specialized equipment.

CR: 1
Size: Small (3 ft, 2 inches)
Hit Points: 1d10+5 (15)
Init: +1
Speed: 15 ft, 30 wheels
Defense: 11 (+1 Dex, +1 Size)
Hardness: 
BAB/Grp: +0
Attack: unarmed +2 melee 1d3+1
FS/Reach: 5/5  ft
Special Attacks: 
Special Qualities: 
Saves: Fort +0 , Reflex +1 , Will +0
Abilities: Str 12, Dex 13, Con -, Int 15, Wis 10, Cha 5
Skills: Computer Use +8, Craft Electrical +6, Craft Mechanical +8, Knowledge Technology +6, Listen +2, Navigate +4, Pilot (Ultralight) +5, Repair +8, Search +4, Spot +4
Feats: Starship Operations: Ultralight, Gearhead

Frame: biodroid
Locomotion: legs (pair, with retractable third) with wheels (tripod configuration)
Manipulators: 1 grapple claw, multiple extendable tools
Armour: None
Superstructure: 
Sensors: Class VI
Skill Software: Skill Net (+4): Craft Electrical, Mechanical, Knowledge Technology, Treat Injury, Skill Net (+2) Computer Use, Pilot, Search, Repair
Feat Software: Starship Operations: Ultralight, Gearhead
Accessories: Int upgrade x2, Dex upgrade, internal storage (20 lbs), complink, tool mount x4 (mounted on body), vocalizer, mechanicomp sensor, electricomp sensor, fusion torch, arc welder, motion sensor, grappler tag with 50 ft of duracable, sensor periscope (2 foot reach), video & photo recorders, holo projector & recorder, radio, electrical tool kit deluxe, mechanical tool kit deluxe, multipurpose tool, fire extinguisher (6 uses) heuristic processors, magnetic feet, navi-comp
PDC: 25

Heuristic Processor
The R2 series droids are able to learn new skills and feats, and take on ordinary classes (see d20 modern pg 270 Support Characters), but must relate to the medical field in some way.


----------



## kronos182

Steve Rogers, Captain America Earth 12131, aka Stevie Rogers Major America

Steve Rogers, the young weak man that became the first Super Soldier, known famously as Captain America. Due to the 23 Hours, several versions, and even multiple copies of the same versions, appeared. True to Captain America's heroism and selflessness, they all helped anyway they could to save people, and unfortunately, many died, or simply vanished. 
One of those versions of Steve Rogers, a version from Earth 12131 (based on the game Marvel Avengers Alliance), survived, and continued to work with the United States of America's government and is currently working with one of the many versions of the Avengers that is focusing on hunting down elements of A.I.M., Hydra and any other evil powers that are searching for the few fragments of ISO-8 that managed to come to Coreline Earth. To separate himself from any other Captain Americas, he changed his name to Stevie Rogers was promoted by the US Army to the rank of Major. His uniform is modelled similar to the one from the Captain America: Civil War movie, only with darker colours and upgraded with additional armour plating and equipment to bring him more up to date with technology, and integrate into the U.S. Military data and communication networks.
Personality wise, very similar to the Captain America from the Avengers Assemble, a team player and leader, working well with his teammates, easily switching from defensive or offensive actions and co-ordinating combined attacks. Stevie is more willing to use guns and kill when necessary than other Captain Americas, but will usually shot to wound, or when there are no civilians nearby risking innocent bystanders. While on mission he is all business, focused on the mission and getting his team home safe, and protecting innocents from evil groups such as A.I.M., Hydra and other groups. Stevie Rogers is a little obsessed with disbanding both Hydra and A.I.M. most of all, but works to rid Coreline of all evil groups, including AOH, or at least the more violent groups of AOH, that he spends a lot of time looking for them, even spending many off hours investigating sightings or reports.
 He is currently leading a small Avengers offshoot team with several other members from Earth 12131, plus a few other members not from his Earth, called The 31st. He is currently in a relationship with fellow 31st member Katelyn Bishop, although with his obsession with finding and ending A.I.M. and such groups  does put some strain on their relationship.

Stevie Rogers, Major America
4 Strong/Charismatic 3/Tough 2
Type: Super Soldier Human
Size: Medium
CR: 12
Hit Points: 4d10+20 hp plus 3d10+20 plus 2d10+10; 97
Mas: 20
Init: +5
Speed: 35 ft
Defense: 26, 17 Touch (+7 Class +5 Dex +4 Equipment)
BAB/Grp: +6/+1 /+11
FS/Reach: 5 ft/ 5 ft
Attacks: Shield strike +11 melee 1d8+8 bludgeoning or slashing and Unarmed Strike +5 melee 1d4+8; or Colt M1911 +12/+7 ranged 2d6+1 ballistic.
Special Attacks: Shield Throw, Leading Strike, Shield StrikeSpecial Qualities: Enhanced Durability, Enhanced Healing, Enhanced Strength, Heightened Scenes, Heightened Mental Acuity, Heightened Reflexes, Mental Resilience, Toxin Resistance, DR 1/-, War Hero, Defensive Stance, Shield Guard, Assemble!, Take Charge
Allegiances: US Army, Avengers, Super Heroes, The 31st, S.H.I.E.L.D.
Saves: Fort +11, Reflex +10, Will +5
Reputation: +3
Abilities: Str 20 (originally 9), Dex 20 (originally 12), Con 20 (originally 8), Int 16 (originally 14), Wis 16 (originally 14), Cha 14 (originally 12)
Skills: Balance +8, Bluff +4, Climb +9, Diplomacy +7, Drive +8, Gather Information +7, Intimidate +6, Jump +9, Knowledge Tactics +7, Listen +9, Move Silently +11, Profession Soldier +5, Search +9, Spot +11, Survival +7, Swim +9 Treat Injury +6
Feats: Simple Weapons Proficiency, Power Attack, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Shield), Armour Proficiency Light, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Combat Martial Arts, Combat Expertise, Combat Reflexes, Cleave
Talents: Melee Smash, Improved Melee Smash, Coordinate, Inspiration, Damage Reduction
Possessions: Vibranium Shield, Custom Colt M1911 (.45), 4 magazines, Major America armour, 3 frag grenades, 3 sonic pulse grenades, fast first aid kit
Action Points: 19

*Combat*
Major America is a combat expert, specializing in use of a shield and unarmed combat. While he is also skilled in the use of firearms, he prefers not to use them unless necessary. He has developed a number of unique combat maneuvers that center around the use of his shield and unarmed combat, knocking opponents off balance for quick counter strikes.


*Enhanced Durability (Ex)*
The recipient is tougher than normal, able to shrug off light wounds, gaining a weak form of damage reduction. Damage from unarmed strikes, even if they would deal lethal damage, falling and bludgeoning attacks are converted to nonlethal damage (see d20 Modern pg 141). The recipient's massive damage threshold is considered to be double normal (normally equal to Con score plus any bonuses from feats). GM Note: Against foes with super strength (other super strong or powered opponents) don't have their damage converted to nonlethal damage, but unarmed strikes will have their damage reduced by half. The recipient isn't killed until reaching -20 hit points instead of -10.
Each level when rolling for Hit Points, if the roll is below 5, instead gains 5, plus any bonus from Con.

*Enhanced Healing (Ex)*
The recipient's healing ability is increased to greater than normal. The recipient heals at double rate when resting, healing 2 hit points per level per night of rest (8 hours). If recipient undergoes complete bed rest, they heal 4 times the normal amount, so 4 hit points per level.

*Enhanced Strength (Ex) *
The recipient has enhanced strength, as reflected in ability bonuses, plus the recipient's carrying capacity is calculated as if the recipient had Strength +8 higher, not encumbered until reaches heavy load, unarmed strikes deal lethal damage without penalty. All of the recipient's melee attacks will deal + Strength Modifier x1.5, and when using the Power Attack feat, the bonus damage is doubled.

*Heightened Senses (Ex)*
The recipient's senses are heightened, granting +2 bonus to Listen, Spot, Search.

*Heightened Mental Acuity (Ex)*
Pick two skills that use Int, Wis or Cha, they are now class skills and gain a +2 bonus.

*Heightened Reflexes (Ex)*
Gains +2 bonus to Reflex saves.

*Mental Resilience (Ex)*
The recipient has their mental defenses enhanced, gaining a +2 to all saves against mental attacks (includes but not limited to suggestions, compulsion, illusions, intimidation, possession, and any other attacks that affect the mind, including ability drain and damage to Int, Wis and Cha).

*Toxin Resistance (Ex)*
The recipient is resistant to toxins and poisons, gaining +2 to saves against toxins and poisons.

*War Hero*
Stevie Rogers is a hero from WWII, granting him +5 Reputation with militaries, governments and history buffs. When using Coordinate or Inspiration talents on anyone with military affiliation the range, bonuses and duration are tripled, and can Coordinate or Inspire 3 people per Character Level.

*Defensive Stance*
As long as Stevie Rogers has his shield in hand, any attack that would deal damage to him, he can make a Reflex save DC attack roll that hit him, and position his shield to block and absorb the damage. Failed save takes damage as normal.

*Shield Throw*
Major America has developed a technique to throw his shield, striking several targets, and have it return back to him. As a full round attack, he can throw the shield a total distance of 100 ft which includes the return distance to him, striking up to 6 targets, who must be within 20 ft of the previous target struck. He makes one attack roll at his normal ranged attack bonus -2 for each target struck after the first one. If the total roll is enough to strike each target, they all take damage 1d8+3 bludgeoning, and are exposed, and the shield returns, as long as the total distance travelled is 100 ft or less, and Stevie makes a Reflex save DC his attack roll to catch the shield. An exposed character leaves themselves open to attacks of opportunities. Actions that normally do not provoke an attack of opportunity now do, such as exceptionally powerful melee attacks or being tripped by an invisible opponents. GM's digression, a Power Attack using all of the character's Base Attack Bonus for damage could qualify to make the character exposed. Typically lasts 1 round.
If the attack roll isn't enough to strike a target, it merely bounces of their armour, or a nearby target, and increases Stevie's Reflex save DC to catch the shield by +2 per missed target. 
If a target that the shield misses has Combat Reflexes feat and hasn't used up their attacks of opportunities for the round, they can attempt to attack the shield with a melee attack at -5 to attack roll, a successful hit knocks the shield off course, causing it to hit the ground or nearby object and stop, while a missed attack simply misses the shield.

*Leading Strike*
As a full round action, Major America makes an unarmed melee strike against a target at -5 to attack roll, and deals damage like normal, but the target must make a Reflex save DC Major America's attack roll + damage dealt, or is now considered Fumbling for 1d4 rounds. A fumbling character provokes attacks of opportunities when performing any action, including those that don't normally provoke attacks of opportunity, don't add their Dex modifier to Defense, and suffer -2 to attack rolls and any skill checks that require fine control.

*Shield Guard*
While Major America has his shield in hand, he can pick a friendly within 10 feet of him and apply his shield bonus and half his Class bonus to Defense to that target. However he can't move more than 10 feet from the target, or use his shield offensively.

*Assemble!*
When within 30 feet of any member of the Avengers or the 31st that attacks an opponent within 30 ft of Major America, he can immediately attack that target, using up one of his attacks of opportunities for the round, at base attack bonus -5, as long as he is able to attack that target.

*Take Charge*
When using his Coordinate talent, Major America can chose instead of providing a +1 bonus to attacks and skill checks, can instead grant one of two abilities with a successful Cha check DC 15: 1 Ranged Awareness, granting all affected allies +1 Dodge bonus to ranged attacks; 2 Offensive Operations, granting all affected allies the ability to use an attack of opportunity against an opponent within 30 feet that damages an ally within 30 ft with a melee attack. 

*Shield Strike*
Major America leaps to attack a target within 15 feet as a full round attack and drops down on target hitting with shield, and dealing damage to the target and damaging those nearby. Major America must make a successful Jump Check DC 17 followed by melee attack at -4, but a successful attack deals 3d8+12 bludgeoning damage, critical x3 to the target struck, plus deals 1d6 concussion damage in a 10 ft area, Reflex DC 15 for half damage. If the attack misses its initial target, the concussion damage is still dealt.

Vibranium Shield
Major America's shield is made of a nearly indestructible material known as vibranium, which he uses as both a means of defense and as an offensive weapon. Vibranium has the unique ability to absorb or amplify sonic energy, rendering nearly any sonic attacks against Major America greatly reduced.
The shield has a large white star and several blue and white circles on it, similar to the shield Steve Rogers used in the movie Winter Soldier.

Vibranium Shield (PL5)
Size: Medium item
Type: Shield
Equipment Bonus: +4
Nonprof. Bonus: +2
Armour Penalty: -1
Weight: 3 lbs
Purchase DC: 34 
Restriction: Unique +5
Notes: Vibranium, Grants wielder Sonic Resistance 15, Shield has DR 20, Shield attacks deals 1d8 bludgeoning damage.
Major America can use the edge of the shield to strike with, allowing him to deal slashing damage if he choses instead of bludgeoning.

Custom Colt M1911 
Major America's hand weapon of choice is the service pistol he used during WWII, a .45 Colt M1911. It has been customized for him personally, with such modifications as expanded magazine, better accuracy, range and damage.

Major America's Custom Colt M1911 (.45 autoloader)
Damage: 2d6+1
Critical: 20
Damage Type: ballistic
Range Increment: 60 ft
Rate of Fire: S
Size: Small
Weight: 4 lbs
Ammo: 14 box
Purchase DC: 23 Unique (+4)
Notes: Customized +1 to attack for Major America, -1 to anyone else, expanded magazine gadget, improved damage gadget, extended range gadget.

Major America's Armour
This armour is a full body jump suit made of advanced ballistic material including kevlar and titanium, allowing excellent resistance and protection with freedom of movement. Additional plates protect the torso, arms and legs. The helmet includes a military radio, cell phone, display glasses with built in binoculars, night vision goggles, and anti glare protection against flash grenades. A card computer mounted on the left arm handles the communications and allows Major America to view mission updates on his helmet's display glasses. Multiple pockets and holsters allow for quick access to magazines, grenades and other tools. A quick release mount on his back allows for quick drawing and holstering the shield. A flash light is mounted on the left arm and helmet.
This armour is modelled similar to that Captain America wore in Civil War, only with darker shades.

Major America's Armour (PL5-6)
Type: Light
Equipment Bonus: +4
Nonprof. Bonus: +2
Max Dex: +6
Armour Penalty: -3
Speed (30 ft): 30 ft
Weight: 6 lbs
Purchase DC: 20 
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Notes: +4 to saves vs flash grenades and gaze attacks, darkvision 60 ft (-4 search and spot when active).
Accessories: Military radio, cell phone, GPS, card computer, display glasses, binoculars, 2 flashlights (left arm and helmet mounted), night vision goggles.


----------



## kronos182

Phasers
Phasers are the main handheld energy weapons used by the Federation for over 100 years. Most phasers have several power settings, including a stun setting. Not many advancements have been made in hand phaser technology other than accuracy, power consumption, although more modern models, especially in the rifles have more powerful settings and range.

*Type 1 Phaser (TSO Era 2230-2330)*
This small weapon easily fits in the palm of the hand, usually held between the thumb and first three fingers, designed with a total of four power settings, with one being stun. They had small power cells and had limited ammunition capacity.

Type 1 Phaser (TOS Era PL 6, Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 1d6, 2d6, 3d6
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Energy/Fire
Range Increment: 20 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Tiny
Weight: 1 lb
Ammo: 20 internal
Purchase DC: 15 Res (+2)
Notes: Stun setting DC 15 (failed save by more than 5 rendered unconscious for 1d4 hours, successful save Stunned, otherwise stunned for 1d4 rounds). Each damage setting above 1d6 uses 1 extra charge, thus a 3d6 shot uses 3 charges, stun setting uses 1 charge. Special dock for recharging, takes 2 hours to fully recharge.

*Type 1 Phaser (TNG+ Era 2330+)*
This is the modern version of the Type 1 phaser, has slightly improved damage, range and ammo capacity. It still follows the small design, making it easy to carry. These phasers can be programmed to fire automatically at set intervals. 

Type 1 Phaser (TNG+ Era PL 6, Personal Firearms Proficiency) 
Damage: 1d8, 2d8, 3d8
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Energy/Fire
Range Increment: 30 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Tiny
Weight: 1 lbs
Ammo: 30 internal
Purchase DC: 15 Res (+2)
Notes: Stun setting DC 15 (failed save by more than 5 rendered unconscious for 1d4 hours, successful save Stunned, otherwise stunned for 1d4 rounds). Each damage setting above 1d8 uses 1 extra charge, thus a 3d8 shot uses 3 charges, stun setting uses 1 charge. Can be set to fire automatically at set intervals of once every round to once every minute, until shut off, or power cell is drained. Special dock for recharging, takes 2 hours to full recharge.

*Type 2 TOS Era*
The Type 2 is a larger handheld weapon designed more gun, a handle with trigger that contained a removeable power pack, with body above that contained a short barrel and control settings. This version had more power settings, as well as the beam width can be modified, and the weapon could be used as a cutting tool on lower settings, and included a disintegration setting.

Type 2 Phaser (TOS Era PL 6, Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 1d8, 2d8, 3d8
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Energy/Fire
Range Increment: 30 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Small
Weight: 4 lbs
Ammo: 40 box
Purchase DC: 16 Mil (+3)
Notes: Stun setting DC 16 (failed save by more than 5 rendered unconscious for 1d4 hours, successful save Stunned, otherwise stunned for 1d4 rounds). Each damage setting above 1d8 uses 1 extra charge, thus a 3d8 shot uses 3 charges, stun setting uses 1 charge. Can be used as a cutting torch, uses 1 charge per minute of cutting (if used for less than 1 minute, 1 charge is still used).
Disintegration Setting - This setting is designed a target up to a medium sized creature (typical humanoid), uses 5 charges, requires the target to make a Fort save DC 25 or be disintegrated. A successful save deals 5d8 damage, if this is enough damage to kill/reduce to 0 hit points, target is disintegrated.
Beam Width - The phaser can change the width of the beam, however doing so reduces range. Beam can be set to 5 foot wide line, reduces range to maximum of 5 range increments, Reflex save DC attack roll, or 30 foot wide cone out to 60 feet long Reflex save DC 15.

*Type 2 Phaser TNG+ Era*
This is the modern version of the Type 2 phaser, featuring a much sleeker design, of a handle held more horizontally that flows into the form of a muzzle cowling and emitter. This era's Type 2 also had improvements in power and range, featured an illuminated power level readout. This version also included two levels of the stun setting.

Type 2 Phaser (TNG+ Era PL 6, Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 1d8, 2d8, 3d8, 4d8
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Energy/Fire
Range Increment: 40 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Small
Weight: 4 lbs
Ammo: 60 box
Purchase DC: 16 Mil (+3)
Notes: Stun setting DC 17 (failed save by more than 5 rendered unconscious for 1d4 hours, successful save Stunned, otherwise stunned for 1d4 rounds). Light stun setting on a successful Fort save DC only Dazes target for 2 rounds, a failed save Stuns target for 1d4 round. Each damage setting above 1d8 uses 1 extra charge, thus a 3d8 shot uses 3 charges, stun setting uses 1 charge. Can be used as a cutting torch, uses 1 charge per minute of cutting (if used for less than 1 minute, 1 charge is still used).
Disintegration Setting - This setting is designed a target up to a medium sized creature (typical humanoid), uses 5 charges, requires the target to make a Fort save DC 28 or be disintegrated. A successful save deals 6d8 damage, if this is enough damage to kill/reduce to 0 hit points, target is disintegrated.
Beam Width - The phaser can change the width of the beam, however doing so reduces range. Beam can be set to 5 foot wide line, reduces range to maximum of 5 range increments, Reflex save DC attack roll, or 30 foot wide cone out to 60 feet long Reflex save DC 15. The stun settings can also benefit from these beam width settings.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Concerning Star Trek and its disposition within Coreline: My personal belief was that the Fed as it appears on STO was the "current day" in terms of what is available and the earlier gear is, if not popping in from its specific era, then it was a replica.

Because of stuff like the Klingons being back to semi-separatism but still being chummers with the Feds (kind of) and the Romulans being... well... just a little bit less backstabbing. Then again, it's probably a matter of figuring out the best moment to strike isn't "just yet".

We can discuss this if you want, man, the "current day" being DS9/VOY also sounds cool.

Kronos: Really cool stuff. Especially starting up the abilities of the "Avengers Alliance" attacks for Cap.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Concerning Star Trek and its disposition within Coreline: My personal belief was that the Fed as it appears on STO was the "current day" in terms of what is available and the earlier gear is, if not popping in from its specific era, then it was a replica.
> 
> Because of stuff like the Klingons being back to semi-separatism but still being chummers with the Feds (kind of) and the Romulans being... well... just a little bit less backstabbing. Then again, it's probably a matter of figuring out the best moment to strike isn't "just yet".
> 
> We can discuss this if you want, man, the "current day" being DS9/VOY also sounds cool.
> 
> Kronos: Really cool stuff. Especially starting up the abilities of the "Avengers Alliance" attacks for Cap.




I'm not as familiar with STO as I don't have the game.. but I can probably read up on it to get up to date on it.

Thanks. There's a couple of abilities that that Capt America doesn't have from the game, mostly due to the the different uniforms, and would make him a little too OP. I've got a few others in the works.


----------



## Lord Zack

Star Trek Online is free, so if you like MMORPGs or games involving space ships I suggest you try it.

Another ship I suggest stating out is the B'rel-class Bird of Prey, with a crew complement of 6-12.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> Star Trek Online is free, so if you like MMORPGs or games involving space ships I suggest you try it.
> 
> Another ship I suggest stating out is the B'rel-class Bird of Prey, with a crew complement of 6-12.




I'll add the B'rel to the list. I've got a couple Enterprise Era ships in the works.. the D5. Then the battlecruisers from TOS/Movies, and a few Federation ships, including the B'rel. 
Next up for Star Wars will be Y-wing (from Clone Wars up to RotJ and some variants), the C-wing, X-wing.. some Corellian ships (corvettes and some smaller ships).


----------



## kronos182

Type 3 Phaser Rifle TOS Era  (TSO Era 2230-2330)
The Type 3 is a larger rifle sized handheld weapon designed for greater power and range over the hand phasers. Phaser rifles of this era were not standard issue for landing parties or for most starships, used only for heavy combat. This version had more power settings, as well as the beam width can be modified slightly, and the weapon could be used as a cutting tool on lower settings, and included a disintegration setting. The weapon itself is made up of the main body which is an open frame that is only connected at the bottom, which the handle is at the forward part. The open area is filled by three tubes which house the power core, power converters and other components. The control settings are at the rear of the housing. From the front of the main housing is the long barrel.

Type 3 Phaser Rifle (TOS Era PL 6, Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 1d8, 2d8, 3d8, 4d8
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Energy/Fire
Range Increment: 60 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Large
Weight: 10 lbs
Ammo: 80 box
Purchase DC: 19 Mil (+3)
Notes: Stun setting Fort DC 17 (failed save by more than 5 rendered unconscious for 1d4 hours, successful save Stunned, otherwise stunned for 1d4 rounds). Each damage setting above 1d8 uses 1 extra charge, thus a 3d8 shot uses 3 charges, stun setting uses 1 charge. The stun setting can be set to affect a 60 foot long, 30 foot wide cone area, however this uses 5 charges, and the Fort save DC is only 15.
Can be used as a cutting torch, uses 1 charge per minute of cutting (if used for less than 1 minute, 1 charge is still used).
Disintegration Setting - This setting is designed a target up to a medium sized creature (typical humanoid), uses 5 charges, requires the target to make a Fort save DC 25 or be disintegrated. A successful save deals 6d8 damage, if this is enough damage to kill/reduce to 0 hit points, target is disintegrated.
Beam Width - The phaser can change the width of the beam, however doing so reduces range. Beam can be set to 5 foot wide line, reduces range to maximum of 5 range increments, Reflex save DC attack roll, or 30 foot wide cone out to 60 feet long Reflex save DC 15.

Type 3 Phaser Rifle TNG+ Era
This is the modern version of the Type 3 phaser, which looks like a Type 2 phaser, except instead of a handle behind the cowling and controls is an extended body, about 3 feet long with two vertical handles. Each handle has a cover that can be opened that reveals a trigger, allowing the user to chose which to use, but only one can be used. On the top of the main body behind the forward grip is a flip up targeting scope. Immediately behind the cowling where it connects to the main body is an attachment space for tactical flashlights to be fitted. The Type 3 has all the same settings as the Type 2, with the controls, except for the trigger, in the same location. The Type 3 is only marginally more powerful, but had greater range and increased ammunition capacity, as well as a few new firing settings, as well as clips for a shoulder strap for easier carrying or stowing it behind the user's back.

Type 3 Phaser Rifle (TNG+ Era PL 6, Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 1d8, 2d8, 3d8, 4d8, 5d8
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Energy/Fire
Range Increment: 80 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Large
Weight: 7 lbs
Ammo: 100 box
Purchase DC: 19 Mil (+3)
Notes: Stun setting DC 17 (failed save by more than 5 rendered unconscious for 1d4 hours, successful save Stunned, otherwise stunned for 1d4 rounds). Light stun setting on a successful Fort save DC only Dazes target for 2 rounds, a failed save Stuns target for 1d4 round. 
Each damage setting above 1d8 uses 1 extra charge, thus a 3d8 shot uses 3 charges, stun setting uses 1 charge. 
Can be used as a cutting torch, uses 1 charge per minute of cutting (if used for less than 1 minute, 1 charge is still used).
Disintegration Setting - This setting is designed a target up to a medium sized creature (typical humanoid), uses 5 charges, requires the target to make a Fort save DC 28 or be disintegrated. A successful save deals 7d8 damage, if this is enough damage to kill/reduce to 0 hit points, target is disintegrated.
Beam Width - The phaser can change the width of the beam, however doing so reduces range. Beam can be set to 5 foot wide line, reduces range to maximum of 5 range increments but uses an extra charge for each power setting, Reflex save DC attack roll, or 30 foot wide cone out to 60 feet long Reflex save DC 15.
Expanding Energy Pulse - This setting creates a large bolt that expands out to just over 3 feet shortly after it is fired, but has shorter range but is able to strike multiple targets along its path. The pulse will strike anything along its path, out to only 5 range increments, Reflex save DC attack roll, but if used in narrow spaces, such as standard ship corridors, Reflex saves suffer -2. Uses up 3 additional charges per setting, has a rate of fire of single. Additionally, the air along the path the pulse takes is heated for 2d6 rounds afterwards, and anyone passing through the area must save against as if they where in a severely hot area, Fort Save DC 15 or suffer 1d4 hit points.

Type 4 Phaser Rifle TNG+ Era
The Type 4 phaser rifle is an advanced phaser rifle designed more along the lines of old projectile weapons, with the handle and trigger at the rear of the weapon, a narrow frame leading to the barrel, with an under barrel horizontal grip. The primary improvements of the Type 4 over the Type 3 is increased power, a bolt discharge option instead of a beam to allow faster firing, however this version is slightly less accurate. Possesses all the abilities of the Type 3 phaser.

Type 4 Phaser Rifle (TNG+ Era PL 6, Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 1d10, 2d10, 3d10, 4d10, 5d10
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Energy/Fire
Range Increment: 100 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi, Auto (bolt mode)
Size: Large
Weight: 8 lbs
Ammo: 110 box
Purchase DC: 19 Mil (+3)
Notes: Stun setting DC 17 (failed save by more than 5 rendered unconscious for 1d4 hours, successful save Stunned, otherwise stunned for 1d4 rounds). Light stun setting on a successful Fort save DC only Dazes target for 2 rounds, a failed save Stuns target for 1d4 round. 
Each damage setting above 1d8 uses 1 extra charge, thus a 3d8 shot uses 3 charges, stun setting uses 1 charge. 
Can be used as a cutting torch, uses 1 charge per minute of cutting (if used for less than 1 minute, 1 charge is still used).
Disintegration Setting - This setting is designed a target up to a medium sized creature (typical humanoid), uses 5 charges, requires the target to make a Fort save DC 28 or be disintegrated. A successful save deals 7d10 damage, if this is enough damage to kill/reduce to 0 hit points, target is disintegrated.
Beam Width - The phaser can change the width of the beam, however doing so reduces range. Beam can be set to 5 foot wide line, reduces range to maximum of 5 range increments but uses an extra charge for each power setting, Reflex save DC attack roll, or 30 foot wide cone out to 60 feet long Reflex save DC 15.
Expanding Energy Pulse - This setting creates a large bolt that expands out to just over 3 feet shortly after it is fired, but has shorter range but is able to strike multiple targets along its path. The pulse will strike anything along its path, out to only 5 range increments, Reflex save DC attack roll, but if used in narrow spaces, such as standard ship corridors, Reflex saves suffer -2. Uses up 3 additional charges per setting, fire rate of single. Additionally, the air along the path the pulse takes is heated for 2d6 rounds afterwards, and anyone passing through the area must save against as if they where in a severely hot area, Fort Save DC 15 or suffer 1d4 hit points.
Bolt Mode - Instead of firing a beam, the Type 4 can be set to fire a concentrated bolt of energy, this allows for full automatic rate of fire, but suffers -1 to attack rolls. 

Disruptors
Disruptors are a type of energy weapon, typically thoron-based giving them a typically green coloured energy bolt, with high damage potential, but lack the multiple settings, and beam control that Federation phasers are capable of. Disruptor hand weapons typically only had 2 or 3 settings, which included a stun, normal and disintegration.  Most disruptors aren't as accurate as phasers, due to the nature of the weapon, however most species that use them, favour them for their destructive power, easily allowing for minor lose in accuracy as even a glancing hit can cause severe wounds. Federation worlds typically ban disruptor weapons, however races that are allied with the Federation, such as the Klingons, depending on era, are only allowed to carry these weapons as part of security or honour guards, during war times with mutual enemies. 

Typical Disruptor Pistol (TOS Era 2230-2330)
A typical disruptor pistol was very much shaped like a typical projectile weapon, handle and trigger, with main body above leading to the barrel/emitter, typically large and intimidating. Only controls accessible by the thumb were to switch between stun, if one was included, normal mode, and disintegrate mode. These weapons typically did more damage than Federation phasers, with greater range, but had lower ammunition capacity. If the weapon had a stun setting, the target would, upon regaining consciousness would be more sluggish and be in notable pain as disruptor energies caused minor damage to the nervous system, even on a stun setting.

Typical Disruptor Pistol (TOS Era PL 6, Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 3d8
Critical: 20x3
Damage Type: Energy/Fire
Range Increment: 30 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Medium
Weight: 4 lb
Ammo: 15 internal
Purchase DC: 15 Res (+2)
Notes: Inaccurate - Suffers -1 to attack rolls.
Stun setting DC 15 (failed save by more than 5 rendered unconscious for 1d4 hours, successful save Stunned, otherwise stunned for 1d4 rounds). Upon regaining consciousness, the target will be -2 to all rolls (attack, skill, etc) for another 2d6 rounds due to the pain and sluggishness they feel as the after effects of a disruptor stun setting blast. 
Disintegration Setting - This setting is designed for a target up to a medium sized creature (typical humanoid), uses 3 charges, requires the target to make a Fort save DC 27 or be disintegrated. A successful save deals 5d8 damage, if this is enough damage to kill/reduce to 0 hit points, target is disintegrated.


Typical Disruptor Pistol (TNG+ Era 2330+)
This is the modern version of the typical disruptor pistol, usually based on Klingon designs, has slightly improved damage, range and ammo capacity. The greatest improvement to disruptors has been increased range and ammunition capacity.

Typical Disruptor Pistol (TNG+ Era PL 6, Personal Firearms Proficiency) 
Damage: 3d10
Critical: 20x3
Damage Type: Energy/Fire
Range Increment: 40 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Medium
Weight: 4 lbs
Ammo: 30 internal
Purchase DC: 15 Res (+2)
Notes: Inaccurate - Suffers -1 to attack rolls.
Stun setting DC 16 (failed save by more than 5 rendered unconscious for 1d4 hours, successful save Stunned, otherwise stunned for 1d4 rounds). Upon regaining consciousness, the target will be -2 to all rolls (attack, skill, etc) for another 2d6 rounds due to the pain and sluggishness they feel as the after effects of a disruptor stun setting blast. 
Disintegration Setting - This setting is designed for a target up to a medium sized creature (typical humanoid), uses 3 charges, requires the target to make a Fort save DC 27 or be disintegrated. A successful save deals 5d10 damage, if this is enough damage to kill/reduce to 0 hit points, target is disintegrated.

Klingon Disruptor Note: Klingon disruptors are amongst the most common found, and many races will base theirs on Klingon designs. However Klingon disruptors have more kinetic energy to their discharges. Anyone struck by a Klingon built disruptor must make a Reflex save DC 15 or be knocked prone. A failed save of more than 5 throws the target back 5 feet. Klingon disruptors also have 25% larger magazines.
Romulan Disruptor Note: Romulans also use disruptors, but with some notable differences. Romulan disruptors fire a beam, like phasers, instead of the typical bolt, which increases their accuracy and range, but decreases their damage slightly. Romulan disruptors do not suffer the -1 to attack rolls, increase their range by 25%, reduce damage by 1 die type (instead of d8, use d6).


----------



## kronos182

[MENTION=53996]Lord Zack[/MENTION]: It was you that did the New Kamino Space with Space Station Black-X195 ?? And how they're doing experiments with various alien life (zerg, xenomorphs, etc).. would they create bio-tech weapons based on abilities of zerg or other creatures ???


----------



## Lord Zack

Makes sense to me.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> Makes sense to me.




Ok. I was thinking of a few ideas.. a harness (organic) fitted with a set of hyrdralisk scythe arms.. hydralisk based spine shooter (not sure if hand or back/shoulder mounted weapon), baneling based autonomous grenades.. etc.


----------



## Lord Zack

Using weapons based on the Zerg might be a safer bet than trying to create actual slave broods, though the Kaminoans would likely continue their efforts in that direction as well. They might also study Tyranid biomorphs, possibly with the assistance of renegade Zoats and/or Brighthammer Zoanthropes. Of course one of the masters of biological weaponry are the Yuuzhan Vong. If they can find one or more shapers that can tolerate their use of machinery that would be a great boon. Some of the weapons could be handheld, or carried on harnesses, others might be grafted onto the body, especially useful for more pliant warbeasts and bio-organic weapons.

I have been thinking of species the Zerg might target for assimilation. Obviously the Protoss are on the top the list, despite the difficulty of doing so. I am working  on a list here: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1alUF0h-vRWgfNnKoMaTvR4ivtiSXmzlbdemM7dPIewE/edit?usp=drivesdk

Here is a thing I have been working on for a while: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1YBnXSdr8q7av4sn7T17Ag7nTacCDPhd8SBNmXmbaSjQ/edit?usp=drivesdk


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Lord Zack said:


> Star Trek Online is free, so if you like MMORPGs or games involving space ships I suggest you try it.




It's also a bit expensive, but it also has a capacity for you to order a custom-made 3-D printed S.T. starship (any from your  obtained roster, complete with its in-game paint job).

BTW, having a flash: think I'll try to stat the race of Thirty-Thirty from "Bravestarr". The problem isn't the humanoid form (it's pretty much cyborg horse Chewbacca... kind of), but the part where Thirty-Thirty can transform into a cyborg Clydesdale for Bravestarr to ride on.


----------



## Lord Zack

I've come up with a lot of my "Coreline Mecha Variations," but most of those are developments of existing mechs. I've been trying to come up with more original ones. I've come up with several projects working on mobile suits. Project V2 and the New Dawn Project are creating new variants on the original Project V mobile suits and G Project mobile suits respectively. The New Paradigm Project starts with the RX-100 Gundam NP-1 [Thomas]  and the MSP-06 Zaku NP-2 [Percy], but will likely include more radical designs as I come up with them, though "Gundam" includes a wide variety of mobile weapons.  Then there is Starfleet's Gundam Mobile Suit Development Project and the UMS-108-2 Gundam.

The main problem is figuring out which features these mobile suits should have. In Gundam alone there are a lot of advancements or special features a mobile weapon could have, including bur not limited to Striker Packs, Gundanium armor, Phase Shift Armor, Minovsky Drives and GN Drives just to name a few. Then there is the rest of the mecha genre and beyond. I suppose the initial designs will be relatively simple.  Certain features like the Tesla Drive and Striker Packs, I think will be common. Gundanium alloy armor, on the other hand will be rare.

One mobile suit I just came up with is the Valkyrie Gundam. It's a transformable mobile suit that is part of the Zeta Project. However, it incorporates variable fighter technology, and three modes including a Gerwalk mode. The name Valkyrie Gundam is a nickname, with its formal name being the Tau Gundam.


----------



## kronos182

@_*Lord Zack*_: I need to get working on completing those other Gundams... PM me a list of the base Gundams/mechs you need for these and I'll get working on the base models (I know you mentioned the Striker one before, it is on the list, I promise).

Ideas for a Starfleet based mech.. Phaser weaponry obviously including a few emitters (pre nebula/galaxy class) or banks (also known as strips, but are of nebula and newer ships. some newer ambassadors have these). Probably a few weaker ones in strategic locatons for defense so they have full area coverage. Shield technology for added protection. Emergency Transportors for evacing pilot. Probably enhanced sensors over most other Gundams as Starfleet has some pretty good sensors, even warships like the Defiant and Prometheus had pretty good sensors, although Defiant weren't as extensive and varied as say an Oberth or Nebula.  Mini photon torpedo launcher.  Probably easily have a basic flight system that doesn't require wings that could probably get it into orbit and fly around for awhile. The main feature of a Starfleet mech is its ability to function in multiple roles, and its enery weapon is able to be modified for different purposes or configurations (like we see all hand phasers and even ship phasers in the series).  Probably a site to site transporter (not the emergency transporter) that can be used to transport innocents/noncombatants or injuried away, or even transporting an explosive somewhere that normally firing one couldn't go.
 @ *marco* : As for your issue with Thirty Thirty, I barely remember Bravestar, but basically you'd have his humanoid stats, and then have 'quadraped mode' stat change (speed, dex, attacks available, just list anything that would be changed/unavilable or added when in horse mode)


----------



## marcoasalazarm

How about a Medical Gundam for pilot retrieval behind enemy lines or high-risk rescue? Probably a few units were purchased by International Rescue as a result. Has a deployable backpack that is an armored pod for people which also works as a healing pod (talking something like the med-tech from "Eclipse Phase" or that medical dropship from "Starcraft 2").


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> How about a Medical Gundam for pilot retrieval behind enemy lines or high-risk rescue? Probably a few units were purchased by International Rescue as a result. Has a deployable backpack that is an armored pod for people which also works as a healing pod (talking something like the med-tech from "Eclipse Phase" or that medical dropship from "Starcraft 2").




A Medical Gundam or a medical mech in general? I can probably pop that out fairly quick after I get 1 or 2 that Lord Zack needs me to work on first.
Don't know Eclipse Phase.. got a link?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well, a mech in general could work best (probably something that looks like a Battlemech? Or maybe it rolls?), but admittedly there's something about a Gundam painted in a Red Cross scheme that sounds cool.

So go whichever way you want, dude.

http://eclipsephase.com

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eclipse_Phase

https://tvtropes.org/pmwiki/pmwiki.php/TabletopGame/EclipsePhase

http://eclipse-phase.wikia.com/wiki/Chuck's_Eclipse_Phase_Wiki  (and the important part: http://www.poeland.com/eclipsePhase/wiki/tiki-index.php?page=Healing+Pod).

I dig this game a whole lot. Thanks to it, I discovered stuff like the "Takeshi Kovacs" series.


----------



## Lord Zack

Working on a writeup for Raynor's Raiders, or one version of them anyway:

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1FXf9zRL8RFssV8jFT4y-gmAKjyMdV7GMlm324ppHHRo/edit?usp=drivesdk


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> Working on a writeup for Raynor's Raiders, or one version of them anyway:
> 
> https://docs.google.com/document/d/1FXf9zRL8RFssV8jFT4y-gmAKjyMdV7GMlm324ppHHRo/edit?usp=drivesdk




I'll add more Starcraft stuff to my to do list.. including UED versions of stuff.. There's a picture of a medic with two armatures over the shoulders that is a UED medic that I'm sure this version of Rayners Raiders will quite love.. and I guess I can create a more 'game' like healing method.. as any medics right now just use Treat Injury as normal.. but have whatever chemicals/supplies carries in the armour's stores (so if have access to any chemicals that heal hit points or plastiflesh or similar stuff in the books, or even healing potions.. I wonder if they work by being injected..??) and touch the target.. the 'game' version will be a short range heal.. I'll get to work on it soon.


----------



## Lord Zack

The thing about the United Earth Directorate is that in Brood Wars they largely use local Koprulu Sector tech, with some advancements and new units like the medic and Valkyrie, but it is indicated elsewhere that back in their home territory they have more advanced technology. Just how advanced is not described, though so we will have to make some things up. They do have access to tech from the Koprulu Sector through spies and being able to easily access Koprulu Sector computer systems since they are all based on that of the supercarriers that brought the Terrans there. Their main forces thus probably resemble Terran tech, but more advanced.

Its also not known how they got to the Koprulu Sector so quickly. Apparently the expeditionary fleet didn't even leave until after the destruction of the Overmind  in June of 2500 and the creation of the Second Overmind and arrive shortly after the Protoss escape from Aiur, which wasn't even a month after the Overmind's death. The first confrontation between the Protoss and UED was during the Protoss withdrawal from Braxis after securing the Uraj, apparently taking place in late August and early September of 2500. So it seems that either their FTL is extremely fast, or they've discovered some passage to the Koprulu Sector.

Also check this out:

http://gundam.wikia.com/wiki/ZGMF-1000_Hospital_ZAKU_Warrior


----------



## kronos182

GAT-X102 Duel Gundam
The GAT-X102 Duel Gundam was the first mobile suit developed under the Earth Alliance's G Project in the Cosmic Era timeline of the Gundam Universe to combat the mobile suits developed by ZAFT. In many ways, the G Project is similar to the V Project that created the RX-78-2 and similar Gundams, however they completely lack the core block fighters, and lack the Lunar titanium and Gundanium armour of other Gundam timelines. It is also the first mobile suit in the Cosmic Era with beam weaponry as they were only found on ships before.
The Duel Gundam was designed as a general-purpose machine with well-balanced performance, and the development base for the rest of the G Project units. Equipped with two multi-barrel CIWS guns in the head for defense against missiles and close enemy units. For close combat the Duel has two beam sabers which are stored in the backpack when not in use. For ranged combat the Duel Gundam has a beam rifle that has an attached single shot grenade launcher which must be loaded by hand. An optional shield is available for added defense. The armour of the Duel Gundam is of special note, the Phase Shift, or PS Armour, while the outer shell is made partly of fairly standard materials, is specially designed that once charged, becomes virtually immune to physical attacks, however for a limited time, else drains the suit's battery, rendering it immobile. A side effect of the phase shift armour being active is a hissing sound can be heard and the grey surface changes colour. 
A later version of the Duel Gundam, one captured and repaired by ZAFT forces upgraded it with Assault Shroud armour, which is a set of ejectable equipment mounted on the Duel's body that enhances its overall combat performance with added armour, added maneuvering thrusters and battery life for the battery. Mounted on the right shoulder mounts a 115mm railgun and a five barrel missile pod for added offensive capabilities. Unfortunately the armour slows the Duel Gundam significantly when on a planet with at least half a standard gravity.

In this universe ZAFT planted N-Jammers (Neutron Jammers) which prevented the use of nuclear power plants, thus mobile suits and similar machines have to use high capacity batteries. However in Coreline this limitation isn't present in most areas, however the Cluless virus has somehow affected all technology from the Gundam Cosmic Era timeline to still suffer from this limitation. Although with alternative power sources, some of these limitations can be bypassed, at least temporarily.


GAT-X102 Duel Gundam
Size: Gargantuan  Deep Space (57 Ft) (-4)
Bonus Hit Points: 500
Superstructure: Vanadium
Hardness: 20, 100 vs physical attacks w/ps armour active
Armour: Resilium
Bonus to Defense: +2 (+6 armour -4 size) / +8 (+6 armour -4 size +6 shield)
Armour Penalty: -5
Reach: 15 ft
Strength Bonus: +24
Dexterity Penalty: -2
Speed: 50 ft, 3000 ft space
Purchase DC: 54

Slots
Helmet Oracle Targeting System (+3)
Helmet 1
Visor Class IV Sensors
Cranium Vulcan Weapon
Back Improved Deep Space Thrusters
Left Arm Phase Shift Armour
Left Hand 1
Right Arm Phase Shift Armour
Right Hand 1
Shoulders Space Skin
Shoulder Shield
Torso Phase Shift Armour
Torso Cockpit
Torso 1
Belt 1
Left Leg 1
Right Leg 1
Boots Zero-G Stabilizer
Comm System

Standard Package Features: Improved Deep Space Thrusters, Phase Shift Armour, Limited Power
Bonuses: -1 attack, darkvision 120 ft, +4 Navigate & Spot
Weapons: Vulcan Weapon -1 ranged 3d8 ball, 20, 60 ft, S/A, 2000 rds, or
Beam Rifle -1 attack, 10d10, energy, 20x4, 120 ft, single, 10 internal, handheld, or
Beam Saber (2) +8 melee, 7d10, fire, 19-20x3, 2 min operation
Slam +8 melee 2d8+12 blud, 20, 15 ft reach 

Limited Power
The GAT-X102 runs off high capacity batteries, making its operation time somewhat limited. The mech has enough power to operate for 10 hours. The GAT-X102 can recharge its weapons from its batteries, however this drains the battery. Recharging the Beam rifle drains 10 minutes for every shot, to recharge 1 minute for the beam saber drains 10 minutes of the battery. Each round of activation of the phase shift armour past the original 20 minutes drains 10 minutes from the battery.

Phase Shift Armour
Phase Shift armour is specially designed that once activated renders it virtually impervious to physical attacks, such as from blades, bullets and most explosives. However the system is power hungry and can only be run for short periods or drain the equipped mech's battery quickly. There is enough power to run the Phase Shift armour for a total of 20 rounds (which can be broken up over multiple activations).
Once activated the system grants DR 100 against all kinetic attacks (ballistic, slashing, piercing, bludgeoning)
Equipment Slots: 3, at least one must be back or torsoActivation: Move equivalentRange Increment: SelfTarget: YouDuration: -Saving Throw: NonePurchase DC: 15 + one-quarter the mech's base purchase DCRestriction: Mil (+3)
Optional Rule for Phase Shift Armour:
Once activated the system uses 1 minute of battery life granting DR 100 vs all physical/kinetic attacks, plus for every physical strike (autofire and burst attacks count as a single strike), drains an additional 5 minutes from the battery.

Shield
The GAT-X105 carries a modified Bastion Tactical Shield that is treated to also act as a heat shield for planetary re-entry. This makes the shield heat resistant. All fire damage taken from atmospheric entry is halved. If the mech equipped with this shield is struck while the shield is being used from a non-sneak attack or from a flanking opponent, the mech has fire resistance 15.
Equipment Slots: 1, hand or arm
Activation: None
Range Increment: Touch
Target: You
Duration: Persistent
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 6 + one-quarter the mech's base purchase DC
Restriction: Mil (+3)

Vulcan Weapon
This weapon system is a rapid fire ballistic weapon used for anti infantry and can be used to attempt to shoot missiles, but usually a back up weapon. If used to shoot missiles, it has a 20% chance to shoot down missiles that attack the equipped mech, and uses 10 rounds of ammunition. Each time the system is used to shoot down missiles, it incurs a cumulative -1 to ranged attack rolls due to the head turning to bring the weapon to bear. As a weapon, it deals 3d8 points of ballistic damage.
Equipment Slots: 1
Activation: Attack or attack of opportunity
Range Increment: 70 ft
Target: Single target within 700 ft, or missile, or autofire
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: none
Purchase DC: 25
Restriction: Mil (+3)

Improved Deep Space Thrusters (PL7)
These are improved versions of the deep space thrusters for mechs over the previous age, granting greater speed and endurance allowing a mech to keep pace with ships better than previous models. These thrusters give a mech a space tactical speed of 2500  ft (5 squares) and can travel the length of a solar system twice before needing refueling. They are not designed for atmospheric flight.
Equipment Slots: 2, must be torso, back or legs.
Activation: Free action
Range Increment: Personal
Target: You.Duration: Persistent
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 14 + one-quarter PDC of the mech.
Restriction: None

Beam Rifle
The beam rifle is an experimental energy weapon, with power similar to those mounted on starships, able to cripple mechs in a single blow. However, due to the energy drain, the beam rifle has a limited number of shots before it needs to be recharged. Deals 10d10 points of energy damage, with a critical x4 damage, can only fire 10 times before requiring a recharge. The beam rifle is a two handed rifle, but can be fired with only one hand but suffers -2 to attack rolls. This beam rifle has an under barrel grenade launcher, various grenades are available. Typically explosive grenades are used, dealing 8d6 damage, half ballistic/half fire to 60 ft radius Reflex save 15 for half.
Equipment Slots: 2, hand or arm.
Activation: Attack
Range Increment: 120 ft, 2500 ft space / 80 ft, 2000 ft space
Target: Single target within 1200 ft / 800 ft
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: none
Purchase DC: 46
Restriction: Mil (+4)

Beam Saber
The beam saber is an experimental plasma based melee weapon that is able to cut through nearly any material. However it has a short operating time before requiring a recharge. Large mech 3d10, Huge 5d10, Gargantuan 7d10, Colossal 9d10, fire damage, ignoring 15 points of hardness/DR, critical threat range 19-20, x3, can not add strength modifier to damage. Operational for 2 minutes (20 rounds) before requiring a recharge.
Equipment Slots: 1, hand or arm
Activation: Attack
Range Increment: melee
Target: Single
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: none
Purchase DC: 44
Restriction: Mil (+4)


Assault Shroud Armour
After ZAFT captured a damaged Duel Gundam, they made some improvements which includes improved thrusters for better maneuverability and speed in space, additional armour, weapons and extended battery life. If the Assault Shroud is damaged it can be ejected quickly. Uses up 3 equipment slots. Can be ejected as a free action. On a planet, slows the mech, reducing speed down to 40 ft, increase armour penalty by a further -2. PDC 30
Adds 3 hours of battery life, which can be used to recharge weapons or the Phase Shift Armour.
Adds 100 hit points, which benefit from Phase Shift armour protection.
Increases Defense bonus by +2.
Increase Armour Penalty by -2.
Increase space speed by 500 ft.
Add Shiva Railgun to right shoulder, M-87 Talon Missile launcher (with 5 missiles instead of 4) to left shoulder.
Note: When the added hit points from the Assault Shroud Armour are depleted (depleted before the mech's main hit points), the mech doesn't gain the benefits of the increase to Defense, but the weapons and extra battery life are still available. However if a critical strike is made once the Assault Shroud's hit points are depleted, there is a 25% chance the extra batteries are struck and explode, dealing 5d6 fire damage to the mech and all within 20 feet, and the Duel Gundam losses the extra battery power.

Shiva Railgun
Use stats of Warpath Recoilless rifle, except range increment is 90 ft.


----------



## kronos182

RGM-79H Rescue 
The RGM-79H is a search and rescue variant of the RGM-79 GM, removing most of the weapons, instead carrying medical supplies and an attached triage center mounted on the back painted white with red crosses in well visible areas on the torso, back, arms and legs. The 79H is equipped with enhanced sensors for finding the wounded, spot lights and it carries inflatable structures for emergency shelters or extra space for medical use. The triage center is equipped with airlocks to allow the rescue of downed pilots in space. The triage center has lifts that allow the mech to remain standing for wounded to be lifted up to it, however the mech's legs are slightly modified to allow it to easily kneel and raise quickly. There are 8 spot lights mounted on turrets spread around the mech, one each shoulder, two on the front belt, two mounted on the triage center, and two on the head.

RGM-79H
Size: Gargantuan (59 Ft) (-4)
Bonus Hit Points: 400
Superstructure: Titanium Alloy
Hardness: 12
Armour: Titanium Alloy
Bonus to Defense: +1 (+5 armour -4 size) /+7 (+5 armour +6 shield -4 size)
Armour Penalty: -4
Reach: 15 ft
Strength Bonus: +24
Dexterity Penalty: 0
Speed: 50 ft, 3000 ft space
Purchase DC: 50

Slots
Helmet Oracle Targeting System (+2)
Visor Class III Sensors
Cranium Vulcan Weapon
Back Improved Deep Space Thrusters
Left Arm Container
Left Hand 1
Right Arm Container
Right Hand 1
Shoulders Space Skin
Shoulder Shield
Back Triage Center
Torso and Belt Cockpit
Left Leg Container
Right Leg Container
Boots Zero-G Stabilizer
Comm System

Standard Package Features: Improved Deep Space Thrusters, Magnetic Coating, Enhanced sensors, Triage Center, Power Outlets
Bonuses: -2 attack, darkvision 135 ft, +2 Navigate & Spot
Weapons: Vulcan Weapon -2 ranged 3d8 ball, 20, 60 ft, S/A, 2000 rds, or
Slam +8 melee 2d8+12 blud, 20, 15 ft reach 


Magnetic Coating
The joints and motors have a special magnetic coating that gives it greater range of movement and reaction times. Reduce Dex penalty to a mech by 2, grants +1 to Initiative and +2 to Reflex saves.
Equipment Slots: None
Activation: None
Range Increment: Touch
Target: You
Duration: Persistent
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 12 + one-quarter the mech's base purchase DC
Restriction: Mil (+3)

Shield
The RGM-79H carries a modified Bastion Tactical Shield that is treated to also act as a heat shield for planetary re-entry. This makes the shield heat resistant. All fire damage taken from atmospheric entry is halved. If the mech equipped with this shield is struck while the shield is being used from a non-sneak attack or from a flanking opponent, the mech has fire resistance 15.
Equipment Slots: 1, hand or arm
Activation: None
Range Increment: Touch
Target: You
Duration: Persistent
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 6 + one-quarter the mech's base purchase DC
Restriction: Mil (+3)

Vulcan Weapon
This weapon system is a rapid fire ballistic weapon used for anti infantry and can be used to attempt to shoot missiles, but usually a back up weapon. If used to shoot missiles, it has a 20% chance to shoot down missiles that attack the equipped mech, and uses 10 rounds of ammunition. Each time the system is used to shoot down missiles, it incurs a cumulative -1 to ranged attack rolls due to the head turning to bring the weapon to bear. As a weapon, it deals 3d8 points of ballistic damage.
Equipment Slots: 1
Activation: Attack or attack of opportunity
Range Increment: 70 ft
Target: Single target within 700 ft, or missile, or autofire
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: none
Purchase DC: 25
Restriction: Mil (+3)

Improved Deep Space Thrusters (PL7)
These are improved versions of the deep space thrusters for mechs over the previous age, granting greater speed and endurance allowing a mech to keep pace with ships better than previous models. These thrusters give a mech a space tactical speed of 2500  ft (5 squares) and can travel the length of a solar system twice before needing refueling. They are not designed for atmospheric flight.
Equipment Slots: 2, must be torso, back or legs.
Activation: Free action
Range Increment: Personal
Target: You.
Duration: Persistent
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 14 + one-quarter PDC of the mech.
Restriction: None

Triage Center
Mounted on the back of the RGM-79H is a multi-level triage center that allows medics carried within to treat wounded. The center is designed so that all within is quite stable except in the most extreme of maneuver taken by the pilot, or heavy weapons fire. The multi-levels allow a crew of 15 to treat up to 20 patients at a time. Grants +1 to Knowledge: Earth and Life Sciences (in relation to medicine, biology, genetics) and Treat Injury to all crew. Has enough stores to treat 50 people of any conditions (fatigue, exhaustion, most poisons, etc) and stabilize those dying. Can heal up to 150 hit points. There are two stasis pods for those who can't be treated immediately. There is a lift that can lower to the ground that is large enough to hold two stretchers plus 6 people. On the lowest level are two large airlocks to allow those brought in during space operations.

Enhanced Sensors
The 79H has improved sensors for search and rescue operations, granting +2 to Search and Spot checks in finding living humanoids. Sensor range is also increased by 50%.

Containers
The containers on the legs contain a total of 4 inflatable structures that can be used as emergency shelters or medical tents, able to hold up to 20 people. The containers on the arms hold up to 500 lbs of medical supplies each, multiplying the supplies of the triage center by 5 times, however it requires the use of the mech's arms and hands to transfer from the containers to the triage center. Alternatively, the containers can be replaced with stasis pods, able to hold 4 people in stasis each.

Power Outlets
The lower legs of the mech are fitted with outlets and cables to allow power to be drawn from the mech to power emergency lighting, heat and other devices, up to 6 devices or structures the size of a medium sized house can be powered by these outlets. The cables have a 200 ft reach each.


----------



## Lord Zack

One comment I will make on the Duel Gundam now is that each time a suit with Phase Shift Armor is hit, it drains energy.  A clever opponent could take advantage of this by using massed firepower to quickly overcome the Phase Shift Armor, for instance Andrew Waltfield calculated that it would take 72 missiles  from a BuCUE to defeat the Strike's Phase Shift Armor.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> One comment I will make on the Duel Gundam now is that each time a suit with Phase Shift Armor is hit, it drains energy.  A clever opponent could take advantage of this by using massed firepower to quickly overcome the Phase Shift Armor, for instance Andrew Waltfield calculated that it would take 72 missiles  from a BuCUE to defeat the Strike's Phase Shift Armor.




I know, but to be fair, and with some Coreline advances, it can be used for 20 rounds (I might edit it later for lower number). It's far easier to just let it have x charges and beyond that uses extra power, as less management of the system.

Optional Rule for Phase Shift Armour:
Once activated the system uses 1 minute of battery life granting DR 100 vs all physical/kinetic attacks, plus for every physical strike (autofire and burst attacks count as a single strike), drains an additional 5 minutes from the battery.

Edit: I made a minor edit to the Duel Gundam's Assault Shroud armour, the bonus hit points from it are depleted first, then it loses the benefits of the added Defense and chance of the extra batteries exploding on a critical hit.


----------



## Lord Zack

I think this tweet is relevant to Coreline: https://twitter.com/mel_miniatures/status/1037471806012248064?s=19


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Think I will not be able to stop laughing for the next hour or so.


----------



## Lord Zack

There is actually a Vampire Hunter class made for Pathfinder based on Vampire Hunter D. It is reproduced here: http://www.d20pfsrd.com/classes/base-classes/vampire-hunter/

There is also a "Magical Youth" archetype for the Vigilante class, a clear analogue to a Magical Girl. Might be at least a good starting point for my efforts.


----------



## kronos182

A quick Gundam Cosmic Era Timeline small capital ship. Been busy with work and saw this little thing while looking at the other Project G Gundams..

Drake-Class Escort

The Drake Class is a small escort ship produced by the Earth Alliance in the Gundam Cosmic Era timeline. With a narrow profile measuring only 426.5 feet long, with four engines on outriggers giving it an X shape from the front, it was lightly armed with three 75mm vulcan cannons that was used mostly as a point defense system, six torpedoes launcher divided in half with three on either side of its narrow prow for anti-capital ship capacity, plus four 10-barrel missile launchers for general attack purposes. Although they ships proved vulnerable to mobile suit attacks, they worked well in their intended role against ships and fighters.
(Note: While the size makes it a light, it's light weapons, armour and role keep it only in Escort subtype. It size does give it extra hit points over other escorts)
In Coreline these ships are still found in the Earth Alliance as escorts or regulated to convoy duty as newer ships are purchased, and also sold allies. Some pirate or private groups have acquired some for protecting convoys.

Drake Class
Type: Light
Subtype: Escort
Size: Colossal (-8 size)
Tactical Speed: 3500
Defense: 2 (-8 size)
Flat-Footed Defense: 
Autopilot Defense: 6 (-8 size +4 autopilot)
Hardness: 30
Hit Dice: 22d20 (440 hp)
Initiative Modifier: 
Pilot's Class Bonus: 
Pilot's Dex Modifier: 
Gunner's Attack Bonus: 
Length: 426.5 ft
Weight: 1200 tons
Targeting System Bonus: +3
Crew: 16
Passenger Capacity: 5
Cargo Capacity: 50 tons
Grapple Modifier: +16
Base PDC: 53
Restriction: Mil +3

Attack: 
Or Multi-Shot CHE missile launchers -5 ranged, 6d12. ball, 19-20;
Or Torpedo -5 ranged, 2d100, fire, 20 x3.

Attack of Opportunity: 
Point defense system -5 ranged (2d12x10 ballistic)

Standard PL(5-6) Design Spec: +2 initiative
Engines: fusion torch drive, thrusters
Armour: vanadium
Defense Systems: autopilot, radiation shielding, point defense system
Sensors: Class III, targeting system
Communications: Radio & Laser transceivers
Weapons: 4 Multi-shot CHE missile, 6 torpedoes
Grappling Systems: None
Notes:  

Torpedo Mk1
The first series of torpedoes were large, slow, took a long time to acquire a target lock, but had decent armour penetration and high damage. These torpedoes took between 5 and 10 seconds to lock on target, and once launched, weren't very quick, allowing anti-missile systems a chance to destroy them, or for enemy fighters to intercept and destroy them. This required the launching ship to fire the torpedoes at point blank range, putting the ship in range of many ship anti-fighter weapons.

Torpedo Mk1 (PL6)
Damage: 2d100
Critical: 20 x3
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: -
Rate of Fire: 2 rounds
Minimum Ship Size: Gargantuan
Purchase DC: 41 for 4 torpedoes.
Restriction: Mil (+4)
Note: Point defense systems gain a +20% chance to hit torpedo. Requires two rounds to fire, one round to aim, requiring the firing ship to keep steady, either sitting still, or flying straight at the target, making no pilot checks except when hit by weapons fire (Pilot check DC 20) to remain steady, making an attack roll in the first round. The next round the pilot makes another attack roll with a +2 bonus to confirm target lock to launch the torpedo. If the first attack roll fails, the lock isn't established, or if the firing ship is attacked and the pilot fails the Pilot check, the lock is lost and must start again with another full round aiming then firing on the second around.
Enemy fighters can attack launched torpedoes, Def 11, 20 HP, hardness 10. 

Multi-Shot CHE Launchers
These are CHE launchers that can fire up to 10 missiles at once. If fired at a single target, treated as a fire-linked and battery of 4 missiles, dealing 12d12 ballistic damage, +3 to attack roll. Or can target up to 10 individual targets using a single attack roll at -5 for all targets. If less than 10 targets are selected, one additional missile will strike a random target already targeted by a missile. Carries enough missiles to fire 10 times before requiring reloading. 
Drake carries 1 additional reload, but takes 1d4x2 rounds to reload.

Drake-Class Escort Refit
A refitted version of the Drake-Class escort exists, which has slightly improved armour, allowing it to take a little more punishment, but the significant change is the addition of two mobile suit catapults mounted on the engine outriggers, with external mountings for up to four mobile suits. Unfortunately this means the pilot must sit in their mobile suit the entire time it is carried or do a space walk to their mech. The catapults and mobile suit racks can be modified to carry a single fighter for each catapult.
Make the following changes to a Drake-Class to make it a Refit:
Add 2d20 die (+40 hit points);
Add 2 mobile suit catapults;
Add 4 mobile suit external racks;
Add 1 additional reload for the Multi-Shot CHE Launchers;
Reduce cargo capacity to 25 tons.

Mobile Suit Catapult
This device is a magnetic launcher used to launch a mobile suit from the ship carrying it. If mobile suits are ready, it can launch a mobile suit each round. Those on the Drake can launch one mobile suit, but takes an additional round to load the next one into the catapult, meaning it can launch 2 mechs the first round (one from each launcher), then two rounds later can launch the other two. The catapult can launch a mech up to 10,000 ft before the mech requires needs to use its own propulsion systems.

External Mobile Suit Rack
These racks are basically clamps with some power connectors and connectors for life support that hold a mech, up to 70 feet tall, to the outside of a ship, usually with a mechanism to move it a short distance to an external mobile suit catapult.


----------



## kronos182

GAT-X103 Buster Gundam
One of five mobile suits developed as part of the Earth Alliance's G Project in the Cosmic Era timeline, built as an artillery mobile suit, using the basic frame of the X102 Duel Gundam. The Buster is armed with a gun launcher, a powerful projectile launcher based on railgun technology; a heavy beam rifle and two missile launchers, as well as the head mounted vulcan guns for close in defense. Both the gun launcher and beam rifle are energy intensive weapons and thus have their own power sub-generators so as to not drain the suit's power reserves, allowing more power to be directed to the Phase Shift armour. The Buster lacks beam sabers, making it the weakest in close quarters combat. The sensors of the Buster are enhanced to allow it to accurately at great distances, and also well armoured. An interesting feature of the weapons of the Buster can combined in two different combinations to create two different powerful weapons, the anti-armour shotgun and hyper impulse long-range sniper rifle.

GAT-X103 Buster Gundam
Size: Gargantuan  Deep Space (57 Ft, 61.8 ft with antenna on head) (-4)
Bonus Hit Points: 500
Superstructure: Vanadium
Hardness: 20, 100 vs physical attacks w/ps armour active
Armour: Resilium
Bonus to Defense: +6
Armour Penalty: -5
Reach: 15 ft
Strength Bonus: +24
Dexterity Penalty: -2
Speed: 50 ft, 2500 ft space
Purchase DC: 54

Slots
Helmet Oracle Targeting System (+3)
Helmet Enigma Sensor Suite
Visor Class IV Sensors
Cranium Vulcan Weapon
Back & Torso Improved Deep Space Thrusters
Left Arm Phase Shift Armour
Left Hand (1) Heavy Beam Rifle
Right Arm Phase Shift Armour
Right Hand (1) Gun Launcher
Shoulders M-87 Talon Missile (2)
Shoulder Weapon Rack
Torso Phase Shift Armour
Torso Cockpit
Belt Gun Launcher Ammo
Left Leg 1
Right Leg 1
Boots Zero-G Stabilizer
Comm System

Standard Package Features: Improved Deep Space Thrusters, Phase Shift Armour, Limited Power
Bonuses: -1 attack, darkvision 120 ft, +4 Navigate & Spot, Reduce effects of concealment by two grades.
Weapons: Vulcan Weapon -1 ranged 3d8 ball, 20, 60 ft, S/A, 2000 rds, or
Heavy Beam Rifle -1 ranged, 14d10, energy, 20x4, 150 ft, single, 10 internal, handheld, or
Gun Launcher -1 attack, d, ballistic, 20x2, 200 ft, single, 15 rds, or
M-87 Talon Missile Launcher -1 ranged 15d6, ballistic/fire, 20x2, -, 12 missiles,
Slam +8 melee 2d8+12 blud, 20, 15 ft reach 

Limited Power
The GAT-X103 runs off high capacity batteries, making its operation time somewhat limited. The mech has enough power to operate for 10 hours. 

Phase Shift Armour
Phase Shift armour is specially designed that once activated renders it virtually impervious to physical attacks, such as from blades, bullets and most explosives. However the system is power hungry and can only be run for short periods or drain the equipped mech's battery quickly. There is enough power to run the Phase Shift armour for a total of 20 rounds (which can be broken up over multiple activations).
Once activated the system grants DR 100 against all kinetic attacks (ballistic, slashing, piercing, bludgeoning)
Equipment Slots: 3, at least one must be back or torso
Activation: Move equivalent
Range Increment: Self
Target: You
Duration: -
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 15 + one-quarter the mech's base purchase DC
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Optional Rule for Phase Shift Armour:
Once activated the system uses 1 minute of battery life granting DR 100 vs all physical/kinetic attacks, plus for every physical strike (autofire and burst attacks count as a single strike), drains an additional 5 minutes from the battery.

Vulcan Weapon
This weapon system is a rapid fire ballistic weapon used for anti infantry and can be used to attempt to shoot missiles, but usually a back up weapon. If used to shoot missiles, it has a 20% chance to shoot down missiles that attack the equipped mech, and uses 10 rounds of ammunition. Each time the system is used to shoot down missiles, it incurs a cumulative -1 to ranged attack rolls due to the head turning to bring the weapon to bear. As a weapon, it deals 3d8 points of ballistic damage.
Equipment Slots: 1
Activation: Attack or attack of opportunity
Range Increment: 70 ft
Target: Single target within 700 ft, or missile, or autofire
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: none
Purchase DC: 25
Restriction: Mil (+3)

Improved Deep Space Thrusters (PL7)
These are improved versions of the deep space thrusters for mechs over the previous age, granting greater speed and endurance allowing a mech to keep pace with ships better than previous models. These thrusters give a mech a space tactical speed of 2500  ft (5 squares) and can travel the length of a solar system twice before needing refueling. They are not designed for atmospheric flight.
Equipment Slots: 2, must be torso, back or legs.
Activation: Free action
Range Increment: Personal
Target: You.
Duration: Persistent
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 14 + one-quarter PDC of the mech.
Restriction: None

Heavy Beam Rifle
The beam rifle is an experimental energy weapon, with power similar to those mounted on starships, able to cripple mechs in a single blow. However, due to the energy drain, the beam rifle has a limited number of shots before it needs to be recharged. Deals 14d10 points of energy damage, with a critical x4 damage, can only fire 10 times before requiring a recharge. The beam rifle is a two handed rifle, but can be fired with only one hand but suffers -2 to attack rolls. The Heavy Beam rifle can only fire once every round. This weapon has a built in generator, allowing it to recharge its energy store, taking 5 rounds to recharge one shot. This weapon can combine with the Gun Launcher
Equipment Slots: 2, hand or arm, shoulder.
Activation: Attack
Range Increment: 150 ft, 3000 ft space
Target: Single target within 1200 ft
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: none
Purchase DC: 47
Restriction: Mil (+4)
Note: 

Gun Launcher
The Gun Launcher is a projectile launcher based on railgun technology, allowing the weapon to fire great distances. The gun launcher typically fires a solid slug, however it can fire specialized munitions such as armour-piercing and high explosive. The gun launcher can fire a projectile up to 15 range increments. If used within 1 range increment, the gun launcher is -4 to attack, and range penalties are halved after the fifth range increment, -1 for every two range increments instead of -1 for every range increment. Any target struck within the first range increment suffers 20d8 points of damage, 19-20x4 critical, and ignores 50 points of damage reduction. Beyond the first range increment, 14d8 damage, 19-20x4 critical, ignoring 30 points of damage. If the damage is more than enough to deplete the target's current hit points, the round will continue for a distance striking any target on the other side up to a distance equal to half the distance from the firer and the first target struck, but damage is reduced by 2 die. The gun launcher can only fire once every round. A built in sub-generator provides more than enough power for the electromagnetic launch system.
The base system holds 15 rounds, each slot dedicated to ammunition holds 30 rounds. Armour piercing rounds deal 2 less die, but ignore 5 points of Defense from equipment and ignore an additional +10 hardness. High explosive rounds deal +3 die of damage, but ignore only half hardness/DR of solid slugs, dealing fire damage, crit x3. This weapon can be combined with the Heavy Beam Rifle. 
Equipment Slots: 2, hand or arm, shoulder.
Activation: Attack
Range Increment: 200 ft, 4000 ft space
Target: Single target within 3000 ft 
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: none
Purchase DC: 47
Restriction: Mil (+4)
Note: 

M-87 Talon Missile Launcher
The Buster carries two M-87 Talon Missile launchers, however each carries 6 missiles instead of the standard 4.

Weapon Rack
This is a rack that helps hold the Gun launcher and heavy beam rifle when not in use.

Anti-Armour Shotgun
When the Heavy Beam Rifle and Gun Launcher are combined, with the Gun Launcher on the front, it forms a very power shell-firing anti-armour shotgun. It fires a single stream containing multiple shells that later splits apart, resulting in a scatter shot that damages a wide area. Deals 20d8 to all within a 300 ft long, 600 foot wide (in atmosphere, x10 in space) area, ignoring 30 points of DR/hardness, Reflex save DC 18 for half damage. Requires the Gun Launcher to have 5 rounds (which are used) and the Heavy Beam Rifle to have at least 2 rounds (which 2 are used per firing). Takes a move equivalent action to combine the two weapons, which can only be done once per round.

Hyper Impulse Long-Range Sniper Rifle
When the Heavy Beam Rifle and Gun Launcher combine, with the Heavy Beam Rifle in the front, it forms a long range energy sniper rifle with incredible power but with slower firing rate.  Deals 25d20 energy damage, 19-20x4, range increment of 200 ft or 4000 ft in space, up to 20 range increments, ignoring 50 points of hardness/DR. Range penalties are halved after the fifth range increment, -1 for every two range increments instead of -1 for every range increment. If the damage is more than enough to deplete the target's current hit points, the blast will continue for a distance striking any target on the other side up to a distance equal to half the distance from the firer and the first target struck, but damage is reduced by 4 die.
Uses five shots from the Heavy Beam Rifle, and can only fire once every other round, the generator from the gun launcher provides the extra power. Takes a move equivalent action to combine or break apart the weapons, which can only be done once per round. Once separated, the gun launcher is unable to fire until the next round as the generator builds power again.


----------



## Lord Zack

Well if someone on Coreline wanted to improve Phase Shift Armor, the best way to do that is to improve the power source. Though I think Phase Shift Armor is extremely powerful even with the optional rule. With a nuclear power source not only can you use Phase Shift Armor longer, but depending on the amount of power available the armor becomes more effective. There is some suggestion that Phase Shift Armor provides limited protection from energy attacks, its just that most energy attacks are too powerful to be blocked. The GENESIS superweapon has a ton of power available so its actually able to protect against the main guns of a warship. There should probably be rules for upgrading the power source. I also think that Phase Shift Armor should probably count as the armor material for mechs that use it as well.

There is one more weapon that was designed for the Duel Gundam- the 350mm "Gáe Bulg" Rail bazooka. However this weapon was stolen and there seems to be no evidence that it was ever re-manufactured for other units in the original Cosmic Era, until Librarian Works developed the Bazooka Striker for the Regen Duel Gundam. On Coreline though, who knows? ZAFT also created an Atmospheric Equipment for the Duel and Underwater Equipment for the Buster as well as Atmospheric Equipment for the Buster and Atmospheric Equipment for the Aegis, though these only appeared in the Mobile Suit Gundam SEED Re manga. I just now wondered how ZAFT might upgrade the Strike if they had captured it as well...


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> Well if someone on Coreline wanted to improve Phase Shift Armor, the best way to do that is to improve the power source. Though I think Phase Shift Armor is extremely powerful even with the optional rule. With a nuclear power source not only can you use Phase Shift Armor longer, but depending on the amount of power available the armor becomes more effective. There is some suggestion that Phase Shift Armor provides limited protection from energy attacks, its just that most energy attacks are too powerful to be blocked. The GENESIS superweapon has a ton of power available so its actually able to protect against the main guns of a warship. There should probably be rules for upgrading the power source. I also think that Phase Shift Armor should probably count as the armor material for mechs that use it as well.
> 
> There is one more weapon that was designed for the Duel Gundam- the 350mm "Gáe Bulg" Rail bazooka. However this weapon was stolen and there seems to be no evidence that it was ever re-manufactured for other units in the original Cosmic Era, until Librarian Works developed the Bazooka Striker for the Regen Duel Gundam. On Coreline though, who knows? ZAFT also created an Atmospheric Equipment for the Duel and Underwater Equipment for the Buster as well as Atmospheric Equipment for the Buster and Atmospheric Equipment for the Aegis, though these only appeared in the Mobile Suit Gundam SEED Re manga. I just now wondered how ZAFT might upgrade the Strike if they had captured it as well...




I did mention in the Duel Gundam description info that the Cluless Virus still limits Cosmic Era tech, which I would rule as the Phase Armour, as if we give something like the Duel a Z-Point energy source, it could run the Phase Armour all the time, or with the later versions that are variable energy/protection level, to become virtually immune to almost all damage. This would be serious munchkin effect.. GM discretion if one is equipped with such a power source that the Phase Armour could only have access to such power for limited amount of time (for game balance purposes), but story wise can go longer.


----------



## Lord Zack

Well, Phase Shift Armor is still weak to energy weapons and being virtually immune to conventional weapons is fairly common in Gundam-types, after all. Mass-production units are not equipped with Phase Shift Armor due to the expense. If you did try to put Phase Shift Armor on say, a Zaku, it would be able to use it virtually indefinitely, but it would probably be less effective than on the G Project Gundams. To be as effective as the Freedom Gundam and Justice Gundam, you'd need something like the reactor of the ZZ Gundam or the Victory 2 Gundam, since they have similar output to the Fission Generators in the former, though they use Minovsky-type Fusion Generators.


----------



## kronos182

For those who have interactions with the Galactic Empire, or any of its spin-off organizations and encounter TIE Fighters...


Imperial TIE Pilot

Imperial TIE Pilots are the Empire's soldiers in the skies, piloting TIE fighters in vast numbers to overwhelm their enemies. Made up of the best from the Imperial academies, surviving the grueling physical psychological conditioning to achieve their ranks, as those that don't pass go on to become combat gunners, crewmen and other personnel. Due to their training, pilots are well versed in flying in large groups, working together and resisting the stress and fears of combat and to be incredibly loyal to the Empire and the Emperor. Those pilots that survive more than 10 combat missions were considered elite pilots, and exceptional pilots would be promoted to other TIE series such as the TIE Interceptors or other advanced models for the even more exceptional pilots.
TIE pilots are equipped with a black jumpsuit with pockets and zip-front, a reinforced helmet reminiscent of stormtrooper design, chest armour featuring emergency atmospheric unit control box attached to two flexible gas transfer tubes plugged into the helmet. On the belts to the right of the buckle was a comlink/transponder in a shockproof case, a pistol holster on the hip, and wore positive-gravity pressure boots. Elite pilots typically have red or yellow stripes going down the middle and sides of the helmets. The helmets and suit also featured ship-linked communications systems on the side of the helmets. The back plate of the armour contained a built in oxygen supply.


TIE Pilot (Ordinary Fast 1/Dedicated 1)
Type: Human
Size: Medium
CR: 1
Hit Points:  hp (1d8+ plus 1d6+)
Mas: 13
Init: +2
Speed: 30 ft (30 ft)
Defense: 19 (Class +4, +2 Dex, +3 equipment armour)
BAB/Grp: +0
FS/Reach: 5 ft/ 5 ft
Attacks: +1 melee unarmed strike (1d3 nonlethal), +2 ranged blaster pistol (3d8, 20x2, fire, 40 ft, 50 box)
Special Attacks: Co-Ordinate Attack
Special Qualities: Co-Ordinate Defense, Formation Flying
Allegiances: Galactic Empire
Saves: Fort +2, Reflex +4, Will +2
Reputation: +1
Abilities: Str 14, Dex 15, Con 13, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 8
Occupation: Military (Knowledge Tactics, Pilot)
Skills: Balance +3, Computer Use +2, Drive +3, Knowledge Tactics +3, Jump +2, Listen +3, Hide +4, Move Silently +4, Pilot +7, Profession (Soldier) +2, Read/write Common, Search +2, Spot +3, Survival +2, Tumble +3
Feats: Simple Weapons Proficiency, Light Armour Proficiency, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Starship Operation (Ultralight), Starship Gunnery
Talents:
Possessions: TIE Pilot Armour, Blaster Pistol, 3 power packs, comlink (military radio),
Action Points:

Combat
TIE Pilots are trained in basic combat tactics for when they are caught outside their fighters, but they shine when in their craft. Trained to work in groups making their attacks even more effective.

Imperial Indoctoration
Due to the physical and mental conditioning members of the Imperial academies receive, graduates are conditioned and are incredibly loyal to the Empire and the Emperor. Imperials gain +1 to saves against fear and +1 to all Cha checks related to their allegiance: Galactic Empire.

Co-Ordinate Attack
When the TIE Pilot is part of a wing made up of other TIE Pilots, each TIE pilot successfully using the Aid Other action to increase the wing commander's attack roll also adds half their weapon damage, similar to fire-linked weapons. This is due to the pilots training to work together for concentrated attacks.

Co-Ordinate Defense
Not only is TIE pilot training help to co-ordinate their attacks, but also for their defense. Instead of the normal +1 cover bonus to the wing commander's Defense, adds the normal +1 plus an additional +1 per 2 wingman in the wing.

Formation Flying
Due to their extensive training in flying in groups and co-ordinating their movements, allowing them to move in large groups. TIE pilots can create a wing of up to 8 TIE fighters of the same type. However for each craft above the standard four increases any Pilot checks DC's for maneuvers by +1.

TIE Pilot Armour (PL 6-7)
Type: Light
Equipment Bonus: +3
Nonprof. Bonus: +2
Str Bonus: 0
Nonprof Str Bonus:
Max Dex: +3
Armour Penalty: -3
Speed (30 ft): 30 ft
Weight: 7 lbs
Purchase DC: 17
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Notes: +2 Fort saves vs cold or hot environments, +4 Fort save vs air toxins/poisons, 6 hour air supply and allow wearer to survive in vacuum for 6 hours, military radio. Belt contains pockets for holding 2 clips of ammunition, and holster for a single pistol.


----------



## kronos182

A Clone Sergeant to lead Clone Troopers..

Clone Sergeant -Phase 1
The Clone Sergeantis a low level Clone trooper leader, usually in charge of squads or fire teams(5 or 11 other clones), or as second in command of a squad or platoons underlieutenants and captains. Many are equipped with heavier weapons, such as the Z-6Rotary Blaster, providing heavy fire power and suppression fire. These clonesare selected during early training and given increased training for leadershiproles.

Basic Clone Sergeant(Ordinary Strong 3)
Type: Clone,Human
Size: Medium
CR: 2
Hit Points: 24 hp (3d8+6)
Mas: 15
Init: +2
Speed: 25 ft (30 ft)
Defense: 20 (Class +2, +2 Dex, +8 equipment armour)
BAB/Grp: +3/+5
FS/Reach: 5 ft/ 5 ft
Attacks: +5 ranged Z-6 Rotary Blaster (4d10, 20x2, fire, 75 ft, A, 200 box), or+5 melee unarmed (1d3+2 nonlethal), or other weapons equipped
Special Attacks: 
Special Qualities: Clone Traits
Allegiances: Kamino, programmed allegiance
Saves: Fort +4, Reflex +3, Will +0
Reputation: +1
Abilities: Str 14, Dex 14, Con 15, Int 10, Wis 9, Cha 9
Occupation: Military(Knowledge Tactics, Demolitions)
Skills: Balance +3, Climb +4, Demolitions +2, Hide +3, Jump +3, KnowledgeTactics +3, Listen +0, Move Silently +3, Repair +2, Search +1, Spot +0 
Feats: SimpleWeapons Proficiency, Light Armour Proficiency, Personal Firearms Proficiency,Heavy Armour Proficiency, Advanced Firearms Proficiency, Heavy WeaponsProficiency, Dodge
Talents:
Possessions: Z-6 Rotary Blaster, Phase 1 Clone Armour, survival kit, 4 powerpacks, 4 grenades (type varies by mission type)
Action Points:
PDC: 31 for batch of6 Clone Sergeants. 

Concentrated Fire -The Clone Sergeant is trained to be able to concentrate the fire of theirweapons, giving them the ability to use the Burst Feat even though they don'tmeet the requirements but only with Clone weapons (DC15, DC17, Z-6 RotaryBlaster.

Concentrated Attack- For every 2 clone troopers (including other sergeants, lieutenants, captainsor other types of clone troopers) within 30 feet of the clone sergeant thatsuccessfully hits the clone sergeant's target in the same round before the clonesergeant's turn grants the clone sergeant +1 critical chance on his next attackthat round.


----------



## kronos182

Since I mentioned the 31st with Major America a little while back.. here's the 31st info.. members to follow later.. and some basic SHIELD agents as well.

The 31st

Thanks to theCluless virus, many fictional groups were brought to life on Earth, withmultiple copies of many characters. With so many heroes, multiple groups of theAvengers and similar comic book hero groups exist, both as they were in thecomics/movies, or were created by different members. The 31st are a group madeup of several members from the Earth 12131 (based on the game Marvel AvengersAlliance) fictional universe. 

*AGENDA:* Detect, Intercept andExterminate/Arrest evil militant groups such as A.I.M., Hydra, etc.
*STRUCTURE:* Squad sized core team plus up to adozen field support crew, crew of mini-helicarrier 31.
*SYMBOL:* A stylized Earth with 31st in redacross it.
*MOST COMMON ALLEGIANCES:* 31st, Avengers, U.S.Military/Government, Good.
*REQUISITION LIMIT:* Generally 30 (Military), butcan manufacture small number of higher equipment by team members or requisitionsome special equipment from U.S. Military and SHIELD when on specialassignments.

Overview
The31st is an Avenger style group of superheroes originally made up of membersfrom characters of the game Marvel Avengers Assemble, Earth 12131. Over time,members have left, retired, died and new members have joined. The 31st is anindependent group, but they are closely tied to the U.S. Military, coordinating their missions with threats the military can't, or shouldn'thandle, such as super powered individuals, groups or other threats fromFictions. They specialize in fighting groups such as A.I.M., Hydra, R.A.I.D.and other common comic book villain groups, mostly from Marvel universe, butthey regularly also engage super villain teams independently or as assigned bymilitary officials.

The current team is made up of Stevie Rogers aka MajorAmerica, Earth 12131 alternate of Captain America and leader; KatelynBishop aka Long Shot, Earth 12131 alternate of Kate Bishop, team sniper;Shocker, an Earth 12131 alternate of Shocker; Bishop Zhan ex Starfleet Engineerand team mechanic and equipment inventor; Remy "Gambit LeBeau, Earth 12131alternate of Remy LeBeau that functions as the group's stealth expert; Tim"Bones" Jonson, Ex-Dominion Marine, acts as team's heavy weaponsexpert; Drua Haus, male Zabrak medic and bio-weapon expert; Frank Black, uses amodified G.I. Ant-Man suit that lacks the ability to communicate with insects,but yses Pym Particles for size alteration; Himthell, an Asgardian female.

Structure
The31st are set up in a combination of the Avengers and an actual military squad,with Major America the leader and Bones the second in command. The US militaryhas assigned an Air Force Major to oversee the operations of the MiniHelicarrier, along with other military personnel including a commando fire teamand a squad of Navy Seals to act as both ship board security and backup on theground. 

Baseof Operations
The31st were given the Mini-Helicarrier 31 which is staffed by US militarypersonnel with a few SHIELD specialists and an advisor for when the 31st needto work outside of the United States jurisdiction. The Mini-Helicarrier 31 hasmany of the functions of a full sized helicarrier, except only smaller or feweras it only measures 164 feet long, but features medical facilities, small butsophisticated labs and manufacturing capabilities for repair parts or gear forthe 31st members, barracks and stores for the 50 person crew to operate for 6months before requiring any restocking.

Resources
The 31st have allthe resources onboard the Mini-Helicarrier 31 plus access to virtually anythingin the U.S. Military arsenal, and upon special request can access equipmentfrom SHIELD with a PDC up to 35.


----------



## kronos182

R3 Series Astromech Droid

The R3 Series Astromech were produced by Industrial Automation were very similar to their predecessor the R2 Series, except they were designed primarily for military use, particularly aboard capital ships, but can function in the same role as the R2 on starfighters. They came equipped with several tool arms, internal cargo storage units, on board navi-comp for calculating hyperspace jumps as well as store several pre-calculated jump co-ordinates, comp-link probe for linking to computer systems. The primary difference between the R3 and R2 is the R3 lack the extendable sensor, and the dome was transparent, allowing its sensors greater range, and had increased intelligence. While the droids can make noises, they can't speak, making beeps, squeaks, squeals and other noises, which can be translated by most translator droids, and some humanoids can learn to understand the basics of this form of communication, however they are able to transmit large amounts of information this way, which these types of droids use to communicate vast technical information back and forth. Many owners modify these droids with any number of additional tools, equipment or abilities, including jet thrusters for limited flight on a planet or for zero-g maneuvering, weapons, or specialized equipment.

CR: 1
Size: Small (3 ft, 2 inches)
Hit Points: 1d10+5 (15)
Init: +1
Speed: 15 ft, 30 wheels
Defense: 11 (+1 Dex, +1 Size)
Hardness:
BAB/Grp: +0
Attack: unarmed +1 melee 1d3+1
FS/Reach: 5/5  ft
Special Attacks:
Special Qualities:
Saves: Fort +0 , Reflex +1 , Will +0
Abilities: Str 12, Dex 13, Con -, Int 17, Wis 10, Cha 5
Skills: Computer Use +10, Craft Electrical +8, Craft Mechanical +8, Knowledge Technology +8, Listen +2, Navigate +4, Pilot (Light) +5, Repair +10, Search +4, Spot +5
Feats: Starship Operations: Ultralight, Gearhead

Frame: biodroid
Locomotion: legs (pair, with retractable third) with wheels (tripod configuration)
Manipulators: 1 grapple claw, multiple extendable tools
Armour: None
Superstructure:
Sensors: Class VI
Skill Software: Skill Net (+4): Craft Electrical, Mechanical, Knowledge Technology, Treat Injury, Skill Net (+2) Computer Use, Pilot, Search, Repair
Feat Software: Starship Operations: Light, Gearhead
Accessories: Int upgrade x3, Dex upgrade, internal storage (20 lbs), complink, tool mount x4 (mounted on body), vocalizer, mechanicomp sensor, electricomp sensor, fusion torch, arc welder, motion sensor, grappler tag with 50 ft of duracable, video & photo recorders, holo projector & recorder, radio, electrical tool kit deluxe, mechanical tool kit deluxe, multipurpose tool, fire extinguisher (6 uses) heuristic processors, magnetic feet, navi-comp
PDC: 26

Heuristic Processor
The R2 series droids are able to learn new skills and feats, and take on ordinary classes (see d20 modern pg 270 Support Characters), but must relate to the medical field in some way.

Capital Ship Programming
When aboard a military capital ship, gains +1 to all checks, doubles the Aid Other bonus. It can alter the Starship Operations: Light to match whatever starship it is serving on within 1d4+6 rounds.

360 Degree Vision
The transparent dome allows the R3 to see in all directions at once, thus it can not be surprised and flanking opponents only gain half the normal bonus, and grants the R3 +1 to Spot checks (already calculated in stats).


----------



## kronos182

Lothal Astromech Droid

The Lothal astromech droid was produced by Lothal Logistics Limited on the planet Lothal. Although not considered to be on par with astromechs produced by Industrial Automation, such as the R2, they were attractive cheaper alternatives, particularly in the Outer Rim and areas around the planet Lothal. They are shaped similar to the R2 and R3 series, with a transparent dome like the R3, however they lack many of the advanced features. They came equipped with several tool arms, internal cargo storage units, can store two pre-calculated jump co-ordinates, comp-link probe for linking to computer systems. While the droids can make noises, they can't speak, making beeps, squeaks, squeals and other noises, which can be translated by most translator droids, and some humanoids can learn to understand the basics of this form of communication, however they are able to transmit large amounts of information this way, which these types of droids use to communicate vast technical information back and forth. Many owners modify these droids with any number of additional tools, equipment or abilities, including jet thrusters for limited flight on a planet or for zero-g maneuvering, weapons, or specialized equipment.

CR: 1
Size: Small (3 ft, 2 inches)
Hit Points: 1d10+5 (13)
Init: +1
Speed: 15 ft, 25 wheels
Defense: 11 (+1 Dex, +1 Size)
Hardness:
BAB/Grp: +0
Attack: unarmed +1 melee 1d3+1
FS/Reach: 5/5  ft
Special Attacks:
Special Qualities:
Saves: Fort +0 , Reflex +1 , Will +0
Abilities: Str 12, Dex 13, Con -, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 5
Skills: Computer Use +6, Craft Electrical +4, Craft Mechanical +6, Drive +2, Knowledge Technology +4, Listen +2, Navigate +3, Pilot (Ultralight) +5, Repair +6, Search +4, Spot +4
Feats: Starship Operations: Ultralight, Gearhead

Frame: biodroid
Locomotion: legs (pair, with retractable third) with wheels (tripod configuration)
Manipulators: 1 grapple claw, multiple extendable tools
Armour: None
Superstructure:
Sensors: Class VI
Skill Software: Skill Net (+4): Craft Electrical, Mechanical, Knowledge Technology, Treat Injury, Skill Net (+2) Computer Use, Pilot, Search, Repair
Feat Software: Starship Operations: Ultralight, Gearhead
Accessories: Int upgrade, Dex upgrade, internal storage (20 lbs), complink, tool mount x3 (mounted on body), vocalizer, mechanicomp sensor, electricomp sensor, fusion torch, arc welder, motion sensor, video & photo recorders, holo projector, radio, electrical tool kit, mechanical tool kit, multipurpose tool, fire extinguisher (6 uses).
PDC: 23


----------



## Lord Zack

Speaking of robots ( well these are droids, but close enough for this segway), did I mention my idea of a robotics company run by reformed (or "reformed") alternates of Dr. Robotnik and Dr. Wily? I might try to stat up some of their robots for Pathfinder.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well, would be cool to see stats for mechanical foes like the SWAT Bots.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Well, would be cool to see stats for mechanical foes like the SWAT Bots.




Are those from Megaman or some other game?


----------



## kronos182

​A couple of well known Star Trek races for use..*

Vulcans*

Vulcans are a warp-capable humanoid species from the planet Vulcan. They appear very similar to Humans with the only outer differences being pointed ears, up-swept eyebrows with a bronze or greenish tint to their skin. They are also known for their strict adherence to logic and reason, remarkable stoicism as well as their telepathic abilities, although most do not develop their telepathy. Vulcans are stronger and have faster reflexes compared to humans, as well as living up to 200 years or more, as well has impressive respiratory system allowing them to breathe in low oxygen environments without issues. Their hearts, which beat faster, is located where a human's liver would be, and pumps a copper based blood, giving it a green colour when exposed to oxygen. Their eyes also have an inner eyelid that protects their eyes from dirt and other particles in the air. Having evolved on a desert planet allows Vulcans to go several days without water and even sleep.
Vulcans reach adulthood at 18 years, middle age at 120 years, old age at 180, able to live 190 +3d10 years.

*Racial Traits:*
*Ability Modifiers:* +2 Strength, +2 Dexterity, +2 Constitution, -2 Wisdom, -2 Charisma - Vulcans are physically strong, hearty and fast, however with their strong adherence to logic and suppressing emotions can make them seem distant and cold to most other people.
*Medium:* As Medium creatures, Vulcans have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
*Speed:* Vulcan base land speed is 35 feet.
*Racial Skills:* +2 to Listen checks due to enhanced hearing.
*Feats:* Vulcans gain the Planetary Adaptation: Barren World feat (d20 Future pg 13), gaining +4 to Survival checks and Constitution checks against starvation and thirst. Vulcans can go without water and food 4 days before needing to make checks. Vulcans can gain the Nerve Pinch feat (d20 Future, pg 13) without meeting the normal requirements after reaching level 3 as one of the feats they can select.
*Psionic Skills:* Vulcans automatically gain the Psionic Skills feat as described in Urban Arcana. (The character gains the following class skills, as described under the Telepath advanced class: Autohypnosis, Concentration.)
*Psionic Abilities:* Vulcans are naturally gifted in psionics. Vulcans, with some training (typically at least 40 years old), will have the following psionic powers: Lesser Mindlink, Force Mindlink, Detect Thoughts, Detect Psionics. However these abilities require that the Vulcan touch the recipient except Detect Psionic, and able to use these powers with no power points 3 plus Int modifier times per day, and takes 1d4 rounds to use the power. This is in addition to any other psionics the character may be able to cast from other psionic classes. Vulcans who don't take any psionic classes will have a base of 4+ Int modifier power points. Vulcans that take psionic classes gain a bonus 10 power points if starting at level one with a psionic class, plus at any level they gain in a psionic class they gain +1 power points per level.
*Lowlight Vision:* Vulcans can see farther in low-light conditions than other races.
*Low Oxygen Adaptation:* Vulcans can function fine while within a low oxygen environment, and when using stored oxygen, such as while wearing an environmental sealed suit such as a space suit, they can extend the breathable time by 25% since they require less air. However this makes them more susceptible to air borne toxins, however if they failed their save to the toxins or poisons they can make another save the next round at +1 due to their powerful immune system.
*Inner Eyelids:* Vulcans have an inner eyelid that protects their eyes, while in conditions with dirt, sand and other particles in the air, such as in desert environments, they are not affected as their eyes are protected. This also gives them protection against harsh lighting conditions, such as flash grenades or extremely bright light, such as in deserts or on planets with brighter normal sun light. Grants +2 to all such saves.
*Mental Training:* Vulcans, as part of their training to suppress their emotions and follow logic, are also able to, through will power, able to control much of their bodily functions. Making a Concentration check, the Vulcan is able to perform several feats: DC 15 and entering a trance-like state, able to increase their healing ability to Fast 1 for 1d4 rounds +1 round  per round of additional concentration to a maximum of 10 additional rounds; DC 18, able to enhance either their Strength or Dexterity by +2 for 1d4 rounds; DC 20, enter a trance-like state for 2d6 rounds and able to purge their body of any poisons or toxins that have a save DC less than 17. Diseases and poisons or toxins with a save DC higher than 17 require the Vulcan to enter the trance for 2d6 hours.
*Logic:* Due to their training in logic and suppressing their emotions, Vulcans gain Concentration, Diplomacy and up to two Knowledge skills as class skills, and if they already are class skills they gain +1 bonus to those checks. If a Vulcan make a Concentration check DC 16 before attempting any Craft or Research checks, for every 5 points they beat the Concentration DC grants a +1 bonus to those checks as the Vulcan is super focused and using their logic to assist in making those skills/attempts more efficient.
*ECL:* +2

*Romulan*

Romulans are a humanoid race from the planet Romulus, and are biological cousins to Vulcans, being descendants of those who left Vulcan as they rejected the teachings and reforms that Surak brought during the Time of Awakening that brought about the Vulcan way of logic and repressing their emotions. Physically Romulans are similar to Vulcans, although 75% have ridges above their brows forming a V-shape on their forehead, along with a few other minor internal differences. Romulans are very xenophobic, secretive and cunning. Romulans seem to lack the Vulcan's psionic powers, although it is possible for Romulans to unlock this potential, very few do.

*Racial Traits:*
*Ability Modifiers:* +2 Strength, +2 Dexterity, +1 Wisdom, -2 Charisma - Romulans are physically strong, hearty and fast, they are also very cunning and weary of all other races.
*Medium:* As Medium creatures, Romulans have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
*Speed:* Romulan base land speed is 35 feet.
*Racial Skills:* +2 to Listen checks due to enhanced hearing.
*Lowlight Vision:* Romulans can see farther in low-light conditions than other races.
*Training:* Due to the nature of Romulan society, all Romulans receive some training in fooling opponents, subtly. Romulans Bluff, Gather Information, Move Silently, Sense Motive as class skills, and if they already are class skills, gain +1 bonus.
*Reputation:* Romulans, being so well known for being secretive and treacherous gain +1 Reputation and +1 to Intimidation checks. 
*ECL:* +1


----------



## marcoasalazarm

kronos182 said:


> Are those from Megaman or some other game?




The Sonic the Hedgehog cartoon (the "SatAm") universe, mostly, although it's appeared on other media.

http://sonic.wikia.com/wiki/SWATbot_(disambiguation)

There's other stuff made by Robotnik. Really, a whole list is nuts.

http://robotsupremacy.wikia.com/wiki/Dinobot_(SatAM)

http://sonic.wikia.com/wiki/Hover_Unit


----------



## Lord Zack

Swatbots are definitely on my list.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> Swatbots are definitely on my list.




If you wanna stat them up, cool.. or I add them to my list.. my ever growing list.. that I sometimes jump over stuff. I've got the GAT-X105 Strike Gundam started actually.. I have most of the base unit done, just gotta do the Striker Packs.. 

I'm also currently watching Gundam Unicorn right now.. From what I can tell (only like 5 or so episodes in so far), it is linked to the Original Gundam Series.. I think.. is that one part of the Cosmic Era? I think they use cosmic era in that one (can't remember), as they reference the original Gundam and I saw a few suits that looked like the GM-79 style, and the good ol' fashioned Zakus.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Gundam Unicorn was pretty surprising to see appear on my Netflix recommendations list... so did "Code Geass"... of course, that means "One Punch Man" is gonna get removed soon... and maybe some others, but I don't know which. Think "Naruto" is one.

Used to be a time when they at least bothered to place a "this will be removed by X day" label on their stuff. Now you just log in one day and poof! it's not there anymore. If you get lucky, you probably catch the IGN article that has the list, but really?

AFAIK "Unicorn" is a Universal Century (UC) series.


----------



## Lord Zack

I've been writing up description of various Striker Packs and their roles in Coreline here: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1MV4UtnfOdO-I4QXzkkXD6wG3UNCbBlM1IfK-lrAYWoI/edit?usp=drivesdk

A couple of notes on Striker Packs. The Strike, at least, can mount three Striker Packs at the same time. So it might be necessary to note which and how many hardpoints the Striker Pack uses. Also, each Striker Pack has an auxiliary battery,  extending the operation time of the mobile suit.

Mobile Suit Gundam (the original) and Mobile Suit Gundam Unicorn are both part of the Universal Century timeline.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Think there's an issue with EnWorld... I just got a posting notice for something you guys posted about a week ago.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Think there's an issue with EnWorld... I just got a posting notice for something you guys posted about a week ago.




Yeah, it usually doesn't tell me I've got notifications for at least several days, and even then has missed a few. That's why I check here at least once a day. And I need to upload more of the stuff I've posted here to the deviant art group.
 [MENTION=53996]Lord Zack[/MENTION]: I don't think the wikia mentions the fact that they come with auxiliary batteries, but that is good to know.


----------



## Lord Zack

This page might be of use to you: http://gundam.wikia.com/wiki/Striker_Packs


----------



## Lord Zack

I have been looking into the Diaclone toyline's story, to see if there was anything we could incorporate into Coreline. I have found a webpage I will link to. I am still reading it now, but I figured I'd go ahead and share it now. The Diaclone designs could be used in Coreline apart from the original context as well. For instance, a police car Car Robot could be used by police forces. It'd also be possible to use these mecha to create new Transformers by various methods, such as spark implantation or the use of sacred implements.

http://www.transformerland.com/blog/diaclone-toy-catalog-scans-translation-1980-in-the-beginning/


----------



## kronos182

Some Starcraft Universe Weapons

*BOSUN FN92*

The FN92 is a .50 caliber sniper rifle available to Confederate snipers during the Guild Wars, but under the Terran Dominion, only ghosts have access to the weapon. Although not as powerful as the C-10 or C-20 currently used by ghosts, its lighter weight, smaller ammunition is excellent for when weight is an issue, and is an excellent weapon for those without strength enhancements. The long barrel gives it greater range over the C-10 and C-20, however it has a small magazine, allowing it to be easier positioned for sniper work. The weapon comes with a computer and sensors that links to the user's helmet HUD that measures wind, elevation and other factors and gives recommendations via the HUD, with built-in range finder, telescopic sight, skeletal stock. 
An enlarged trigger guard allows the weapon to be used by armoured wearers. Although the FN92 doesn't come with a bipod, it is designed to easily attach one.

BOSUN FN92 (PL5 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 2d12, varies
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 175 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Size: Large
Weight: 15 lbs
Ammo: 4 box
Purchase DC: 18 Mil (+3)
Notes: Integrated electrothermo scope, range finder


*C-141 AC Rifle*

The C-141 is the United Earth Directorate version of the C-14 rifle, making it very similar, but has a more cylindrical structure and slightly improved range. The C-141 also has a secondary fire mode, firing a single high powered shot, but with greater recoil, giving the user the option of a greater damage at the expense of accuracy and slower rate of fire. This secondary mode was designed to give the user a feature similar to an under barrel grenade launcher, but without the added weight or alternate ammunition, making logistics and maintence much lower.

C-141 Gauss Rifle (PL6-7 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Progress Level: 7
Damage: 3d12+2
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 110 ft.
Rate of Fire: S, A
Magazine: 500 
Size: Large
Weight: 18 lbs.
Purchase DC: 28
Restriction: Res (+2) in Koprulu Sector
Notes: Secondary Fire mode, retractable bayonet (1d4 piercing/slashing 19-20x2), tactical flight, digital ammo counter.
Secondary Fire Mode - As a free action, the user can switch to the secondary fire mode, firing a powerful shot. This mode deals 5d12+5 ballistic damage, range incr only 100 ft, rate of fire switches to single and the user suffers -2 to attack rolls due to the recoil, uses a single round of ammunition. 


*Hellfire Shotgun*

A close-ranged terran weapon designed for maximum infantry disruption using magnum style 12 gauge rounds (3 1/2 inch), with a secondary mode that detonates miniature explosives internally, channeling the blast through its reinforced muzzle to create a devastating arc of fire. 

Hellfire Shotgun (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 2d8+1
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 35 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Large
Weight: 12.5 lbs
Ammo: 10 box
Purchase DC: 19 Mil (+3)
Notes: Integrated tactical light, secondary fire mode.
Secondary Fire Mode - The Hellfire has a secondary fire mode that focuses the explosion from more than one round to create a deadly arc of fire. Switching to secondary fire mode is a swift action once per round, single rate of fire, dealing 3d8 damage to a 30 foot long cone, Reflex save 15 for half damage, uses three rounds of ammunition, can not be used with less than 3 rounds left.

*C-14 Impaler Gauss Rifle Variants*

*Variant 1*
This version of the C-14 is a common variant of the C-14, and is identical except it is fitted with mountings to allow the installation of a retractable bayonet, laser sights or an underbarrel grenade launcher, and mountings for a variety of scopes.
Uses same stats as C-14 except can mount a scope, laser sight and retractable bayonet (1d4 slashing/piercing 19-20x2) OR an underbarrel grenade launcher (typically 40mm or similar grenades with 2 to 5 round internal magazine). PDC +1

*Variant 2*
This variant was produced during the Second Great War with the Zerg, and while bulky, it was far more streamlined and CMC armour was not required to use it. The rifle featured two grips, a smaller one used by unarmed shooters, requiring the use of both hands to use. The other, larger grip is used by those in CMC armour. This version can be fitted with an underbarrel grenade launcher and laser designator.
Uses stats of the C-14 but can be used by people not wearing CMC armour, can have an underbarrel grenade launcher and laser designator attached. PDC +2.

*Variant Ammunition*
A number of variant ammunition has been developed for the C-14 and other weapons that use the same 8mm spikes, such as the C-7 gauss pistol.
Armour Piercing - Special ammunition designed for armour penetration. RAW rules grants +2 to attack against targets wearing armour, or have Natural armour at least +2. Alternate rules reduce damage by -2, ignore 5 points hardness/DR. PDC +3 Res Mil (+3).
Depleted Uranium - Used as an alternate armour piercing around, deals slightly more damage and improved range over normal rounds. Deals 3d12+3 damage, ignoring 8 points of hardness/DR, increase range by 25%. PDC +6, Res Mil (+4).
Hollow Point Spread - These rounds are used against soft targets, designed to flatten and expand on impact for maximum wounding efficiency. Against targets with no armour, or maximum Natural armour bonus of +1 deals 4d12 ballistic damage. However against targets wearing armour or Natural armour of +2 or higher only deals 2d12-2 ballistic damage. PDC +2 Res Mil (+3).
Incendiary - Incendiary rounds are similar to older White Phosphorous (WP) rounds, designed to inflict burns or set objects on fire. Instead of using White Phosphorous, a napalm like substance is used instead. Round deal an additional 2d4 fire damage for 2 rounds and risks catching on fire (see Catching on Fire in Chapter 7 D20 Modern). PDC +5, Res Mil (+4).


*Auto-Turret*
The auto-turret is a simple robot gun emplacement using a 12mm gauss rifle that can be easily deployed for quick defense, or even as a harassing unit. Raven ships can deploy the auto-turret, although they can be deployed from cargo vessels and other vehicles.  The turret is equipped with fairly basic sensors for detecting ground and air targets, includes an IFF system that can be easily programmed so the turret will not fire on friendly units. A round base, with four anchoring legs support the weapon's turret and servos, with a pair of shields on either side of the weapon help protect the weapon's sensors and inner workings. The Auto-Turret is usually programmed to attack ground targets within 500 feet, or aerial targets within 1000 feet.
Size: Large (10 ft wide x 10 ft long, 8 ft high, weight 2 tons)
Hit Points: 25 hit points
Hardness: 15
Defense: 14 (10 -1 size +5 equipment)
Attack: +5 Ranged 12mm Gauss Cannon (5d12, 20, 150 ft, A, 2000 rd box ((PDC 16 box of 20)))
Sensors: Grants +4 to Listen, Spot and Search check, 500 ft night vision, motion detection. Sensors can detect vehicles out to 2 miles, or living creates up to medium size out to 1 mile.
Accessories: Video/Audio recorder, motion detectors 500 ft, night vision, military radio (report to control unit when engaged targets, low on ammunition, suffered damage or low on power, 100 mile 
range), battery supply (able to remain operating for 7 days).
PDC: 30 Mil (+3).

Options
Hi-Sec Auto Tracking - This system increases the tracking and effective combat range of the Auto-Turret. Increases sensor range by 25%, granting +1 to Listen, Spot and Search checks. PDC 15.
Additional Armour - Increases the armour and reinforces the structure of the Auto-Turret. Grants +5 HP, +2 Hardness.
Explosive Shrapnel Shells - Increases damage by 1 die, plus deals half damage to a 5 foot radius, Reflex save DC 15. PDC +3


----------



## kronos182

Terra Ghost armour from Starcraft.

*Hostile Environment Suit*
The hostile environment suit, or skinsuit or stealth suit, is the standard issue combat gear for terran ghosts of the Terran Confederacy and Dominion, and similar groups. A light armour made of polymer light-refracting nano-fibers covering the body with a helmet or headpiece, with gloves and boots, fitted with advanced technology to enhance to utilize the ghost's psionic abilities. Based on survival suits (d20 Future pg 69), however with reduced stores to make room for the advanced systems which include a form of psi-sensitive artificial muscle fibers that allows a psychic user to channel their psionic energy to augment their strength, speed and endurance, reducing the need for bulky power armour. The suit also includes a time setting built into the computer to allow the wearer to check time in a number of systems programmed into it. 
With the helmet the suit has full environmental and NBC shielding, however with just the head piece, the user is not as protected. Both the helmet and headpiece have vision enhancements and HUD links to carried weapons and the suit's systems. One of the well known systems of the suit is the cloaking ability, although early suits lacked this ability, plus passive stealth systems for when the user is unable to cloak. While not cloaked, when the user uses their psionic powers, a number of lines along the arms, legs and torso light up with a neon blue light.

Hostile Environment Suit  Mk1 & 2 (PL6-7)
Type: Light Tactical, Stealth
Equipment Bonus: +4
Nonprof. Bonus: +2
Str Bonus: 8
Nonprof Str Bonus: +0
Max Dex: +8
Armour Penalty: -2
Speed (30 ft): 30 ft
Weight: 15 lbs
Purchase DC: 37, 38 Mk2
Restriction: Mil (+4)
*Notes:* NBC shielding (+4 Fort Saves), HUD (smart link to weapon ammo counter, life support, suit integrity, power supply, sensors and navigation, communications suite, IFF, targeting system +1 attack), night vision (90 ft), GPS, video & audio communication (radio, video transmissions), 4 day air supply (only works with helmet),  survival suit systems (functions exactly like survival suit except provides food/water for only 3 days), aural directional enhancers (+2 Listen checks helmet only), gravity generation (ignores zero g conditions if there is a surface to walk on within 20 ft of the suit), mufflers (reduce armour penalty for Move Silently by -2, heat sensors suffer -2 to detect wearer), polarized visor (+2 saves vs light based attacks such as flash bangs), motion detector (100 ft), Geiger counter, mounts on belt, legs and back for clipping weapons and equipment, psionic augmentation, cloaking (mk2 or higher), stealth design, psionic enhancement.
*Psionic Augmentation:* The suit is designed to use the psionic energies of the wearer to enhance their physical abilities or even their psionic abilities.
Strength - For every 2 power points pumped into the armour the wearer can increase their strength by +1 for 5 minutes. Pumping additional power points will increase the bonus to Strength to a maximum of +5, and maximum of 30 minutes.
Reflexes - For every 2 power points pumped into the armour the wearer can increase their Dexterity by +1 for 5 minutes. Pumping additional power points will increase the bonus to Dexterity to a maximum of +5, and a maximum of 30 minutes.
Endurance - For every 2 power points pumped into the armour the wearer can increase their Constitution by +1 for 5 minutes. Pumping additional power points will increase the bonus to a maximum of +5, for a maximum of 30 minutes.
Speed - For every 2 power points pumped into the armour the wearer can increase their speed by 5 feet for 5 minutes. Pumping additional power points will increase the speed bonus to a maximum of +20 ft for a maximum of 30 minutes.
Cloak - Available on Mk2 versions only, the user can pump 5 power points into the armour and render themselves invisible, granting +40 to Hide checks while immobile, +20 while moving, for 1 minute. Each additional 5 power points will extend the duration by 1 minute.
*Stealth Design:* The suit is designed with passive systems, which include mufflers (-2 to Armour check penalty to Move Silently checks and heat sensors to Spot/Search the user), dark and light refracting and absorbing materials grant +3 to Hide checks in dark conditions. 
*Psionic Enhancement:* The psionic sensitive materials imbedded in the suit help to enhance the user's psionic powers, even if a little. The range of all the user's psionic powers is increased by 10%, or a minimum of 5 feat, duration increased by 1 round. When the user is not using any psionic powers for more than 4 hours, regains 1 power point for every hour. When resting while wearing the armour, the wearer regains 10% more power points.

*Variant Models*
A few variant models of the Hostile Environment Suit exist, while possessing the base systems, these variants fill different roles or have different equipment.

*Apollo Suit*
This version is fitted with an Apollo reactor, which allows prolonged stealth and intense psionic assault. The reactor provides power for the cloaking, but also psionic energy that the wearer could use to power some of their own psionic powers. The chest and especially the back are reinforced and better armoured, to protect and hold the Apollo reactor, with additional lines that light up from the reactor on the back.
Make the following changes to Hostile Environment Suit Mk2 to make an Apollo Suit:
Increase Equipment Bonus to +5;
Increase armour check penalty to -3;
Increase weight to 18 lbs;
Increase speed by 5 ft;
Add Apollo Reactor;
Increase PDC to 40.
Apollo Reactor: The Apollo reactor is based on those used by Wraith fighters. The reactor continually provides power to the suit for a slight boost in speed (+5 ft continually while worn), allows the user to cloak for 5 minutes without using any psionic energy, before requiring 10 minutes to recharge. During this recharge time the user can use the built in psionic energy reserve or their own power points to cloak like normal for a Hostile Environment Suit. The reactor also has a reserve of 50 power points, which generate at a rate of 1d4 every 3 hours three is no draw from the reserve or the cloak being active. 

*Phase Reactor Suit*
This suit is fitted with an experimental jump technology to approximate the protoss stalker's teleportation capabilities. After teleporting, the cloak engages for a short period. The on board power systems also provide power to the artificial muscles to increase the user's speed slightly.
Make the following changes to Hostile Environment Suit mk2 to make a Phase Reactor Suit:
Increase armour check penalty to -3;
Increase weight to 20 lbs;
Increase speed by 5 ft;
Add Blink ability;
Increase PDC to 40.
Blink: The suit is fitted with a teleportation device, allowing the user to teleport up to 500 feet within visual range. Teleporting is a standard action, but requires a move action to designate the location, done via using the suit's sensors, laser designator and computer system, requiring a Computer check DC 18. Conditions that obstruct vision, fog, smoke or darkness increase DC by +2, while distractions like combat increase the DC +4. If there are a lot of moving targets within the target area to teleport to increase the DC by +6. After the user teleports they are cloaked upon arriving at the target location for 2 rounds. The user can use this ability 3 times before requiring a 3 hour cool down.

*Turbojet Jumpsuit*
This variant is fitted with a flight and thruster system to allow the user to move about similar to Reapers, along with heavier armour and reinforcement. This flight system allows for flight, or power assisted jumps without achieving flight, or for quick dashes of speed.
Make the following changes to Hostile Environment suit mk2 to make a Turbojet Jumpsuit:
Increase Defense bonus to +5;
Increase armour check penalty to -3;
Increase weight to 25 lbs;
Add jet system;
Increase PDC to 39.
Jet System: This is a back mounted main thruster and smaller thrusters mounted on the legs with small maneuvering wings deployable from the back and shoulders. Able to fly at a speed of 60 ft (good maneuverability) for 2 hours. Alternatively the user can make jet assisted jumps, granting +10 to jump checks, reduces the height and length restrictions, allowing the user to jump up to 90 feet up or across without achieving flight. Each jump uses 5 rounds of fuel. Or the user can make a jet assisted dash, increasing their land speed to 90 for a single round, using 3 rounds of fuel. Any melee strikes made with this dash gain +2 to attack similar to a charge, gain +1d6 damage, but the user suffers -4 to Defense until the user's next turn.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Been way too long since I've done a monster... any of you guys knows where I can find a good D20 Modern monster generator or at least a "how to" step-by-step document?


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Been way too long since I've done a monster... any of you guys knows where I can find a good D20 Modern monster generator or at least a "how to" step-by-step document?




D&D Savage Species I think has some basic steps (minor adjustments for D20 Modern). I might have a PDF somewhere with some steps or a random generator tables.. 
I'll have to look through my PDFs and see what I've got..
I'm thinking of doing a few more Pokemon.. any suggestions? 
Plus I might make a few Zerg-ified pokemon since there are some in the same area as the Zerg.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

If you can find it, man, thanks in advance.

Pokemon... well, dunno... maybe a Beartic? Or Litten?


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> If you can find it, man, thanks in advance.
> 
> Pokemon... well, dunno... maybe a Beartic? Or Litten?




D20/D&D folder with some d20 files.. There are 3 d&d based books (including savage species) that have some info for doing templates and creatures. I can't find the one book/pdf I had that had a random generating for modifying existing creatures into making a wholly new critter.


----------



## kronos182

Some basic Marvel villains might encounter on Earth, or anywhere Hydra has holdings.

Rifle Trooper
Hydra basic soldier, some considered little more than thugs, but receive basic training and Indoctoration training that can give them temporary boons in combat or healing. Typically found in groups of 4 or a squad of 12. Hydra uses these troops in mass attacks or patrolling their territory.

*Low Level Hydra Rifle Trooper (Strong Ord 1/Fast Ord 1)*
CR 1;
Size: Medium-sized Human;
HD: 1d8+1 plus 1d8+1; hp 11
Mas: 12
Init: +2
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 18, Touch 16, flat-footed 16 (+2 Dex, +4 Class, +2 Hydra Light Armour)
BAB: +1
Grapple: +3
Attack: +3 melee (1d4+2 unarmed strike), or +3 ranged (2d8 Talon Rifle)
Full Attack: +3 melee (1d4+2 unarmed strike), or +3 ranged (2d8 Talon Rifle)
Special Attacks:
Special Qualities: For the Cause
FS: 5 ft by 5 ft
Reach: 5 ft
Allegiance: Hydra
Saves: Fort +2, Ref +3, Will -1.
Action Points: 0
Rep: +0
Abilities: Str 15, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 13, Wis 8, Cha 10
Occupation: Blue-collar (Drive, Intimidate)
Skills: Craft Mechanical +4, Drive +5, Hide +5, Intimidate +3, Knowledge current events +4, Knowledge street wise +4, Listen +1 Move Silently +5, Profession +2, Read/Write English, Read/Write German Sleight of Hand +5, Speak English, Speak German.
Feats: Armour Proficiency (light), Personal Firearms Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Combat Martial Arts.
Possessions: Hydra Light Armour, Talon Rifle, 120 rounds of ammunition, various gear and personal possessions.


*Mid Level Hydra Rifle Trooper (Strong Ord 3/Fast Ord 3)*
CR 5;
Size: Medium-sized Human;
HD: 3d8+3 plus 3d8+3; hp 33
Mas: 12
Init: +2
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 18, Touch 16, flat-footed 16 (+2 Dex, +6 Class, +2 Hydra Light Armour)
BAB: +5
Grapple: +7
Attack: +7 melee (1d4+2 unarmed strike), or +7 ranged (2d8 Talon Rifle)
Full Attack: +7 melee (1d4+2 unarmed strike), or +7 ranged (2d8 Talon Rifle)
Special Attacks:
Special Qualities: For the Cause
FS: 5 ft by 5 ft
Reach: 5 ft
Allegiance: Hydra
Saves: Fort +4, Ref +5, Will +2.
Action Points: 0
Rep: +1
Abilities: Str 15, Dex 15, Con 12, Int 13, Wis 8, Cha 10
Occupation: Blue-collar (Drive, Intimidate)
Skills: Climb +4, Craft Mechanical +4, Drive +7, Hide +6, Intimidate +5, Knowledge current events +4, Knowledge street wise +4, Listen +2 Move Silently +6, Profession +2, Read/Write English, Read/Write German, Repair +4,  Sleight of Hand +5, Speak English, Speak German, Swim +4.
Feats: Armour Proficiency (light), Personal Firearms Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Combat Martial Arts, Dodge, Advanced Firearms Proficiency.
Possessions: Hydra Light Armour, Talon Rifle, 120 rounds of ammunition, various gear and personal possessions.


*For the Cause*
As a move equivalent action, using training and Indoctoration techniques used by Hydra, the Rifle Trooper gains +1 to attack rolls for the next 1d4+1 rounds. If the Rifle Trooper has suffered damage and rests for at least 2 rounds, can heal 1d4 hit points. Useable 3 times per day.

*Talon Rifle*
The basic rifle issued by Hydra is a 5.56mm rifle that is rugged and simple, fitted with a folding forward handle, iron sights, a low profile saddle style magazine to reduce snagging, and shoulder strap.

Talon Rifle (PL 5 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 2d8
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: ballistic
Range Increment: 70 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Large
Weight: 7.5 lbs
Ammo: 40 box
Purchase DC: 16 Res (+2)
Notes: Folding forward grip, when used reduces autofire penalties by -1, shoulder strap, iron sights.

*Hydra Light Armour*
A basic jump suit made with ballistic fibers and plates in the chest and back for added protection in green and yellow colours. Full helmet with polarized lenses and minor ocular enhancements in the helmet, along with simple air filters.

Hydra Light Armour (PL 5, Light Armour Proficiency)
Type: Light
Equipment Bonus: +2
Nonprof. Bonus: +1
Str Bonus: 0
Nonprof Str Bonus: 0
Max Dex: +5
Armour Penalty: -1
Speed (30 ft): 30 ft
Weight: 5 lbs
Purchase DC: 14
Restriction: Res (+2)
Notes: Full body covering, multiple pockets and clips for attaching gear. Helmet provides +2 against visual attacks (gaze attacks, flash bangs, etc), air filter provides +2 vs airborne toxins and diseases, grants low light vision. 

Soldier
A general soldier used by Hydra, equipped with better equipment than the Rifle Trooper, used for attacking higher priority targets or guarding important facilities. Typically found in groups of 4, 6 or squads of 12. 

*Low Level Hydra Soldier (Fast Ord 1/Tough Ord 1)*
CR: 1
Size: Medium-size human
HD: 1d8+2 plus 1d10+2, hp 14
Mas: 14
Init: +2
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 18, touch 16, flat-footed 16 (+2 Dex, +4 Class, +2 Light Hydra Armour)
BAB: +0
Grapple: +1
Attack: +2 melee (1d4+1 unarmed strike) or +2 melee (1d4+1/19-20 knife), or +3 ranged (2d10-1 plasma pistol), or +2 ranged (varies grenade)
Full Attack: +2 melee (1d4+1 unarmed strike) or +2 melee (1d4+1/19-20 knife), or +3 ranged (2d10-1 plasma pistol), or +2 ranged (grenade)
Special Attacks:
Special Qualities: For the Cause, Hydra Training
FS: 5 ft by 5 ft
Reach: 5 ft
Allgience: Hydra
Saves: Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +1
Action Points: +0
Reputation: +0
Abilities: Str 13, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 8, Wis 12, Cha 10
Occupation: Mercenary (Darkmatter), Intimidate, Drive
Skills: Drive +4 Hide +4, Intimidate +4, Knowledge streetwise +2, Listen +2, Move Silently +4, Read/Write English, Read/Write German, Spot +2
Feats: Combat Martial Arts, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Point Blank Shot, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Light Armour Proficiency
Possessions: Hydra Light Armour, Hydra Plasma Pistol, 3 power packs, knife, 5 grenades (typically anti-personnel or concussion), various gear and personal possessions.

*Mid Level Hydra Soldier (Fast Ord 3/Tough Ord 3)*
CR: 5
Size: Medium-size human
HD: 3d8+6 plus 3d10+6, hp 42
Mas: 15
Init: +2
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 20, touch 18, flat-footed 18 (+2 Dex, +6 Class, +2 Light Hydra Armour)
BAB: +4
Grapple: +5
Attack: +6 melee (1d4+1 unarmed strike) or +6 melee (1d4+1/19-20 knife), or +6 melee (1d6 stun baton), or +7 ranged (2d10-1 plasma pistol), or +6 ranged (varies grenade)
Full Attack: +6 melee (1d4+1 unarmed strike) or +6 melee (1d4+1/19-20 knife), or +6 melee (stun baton), or +7 ranged (2d10-1 plasma pistol), or +6 ranged (grenade)
Special Attacks:
Special Qualities: For the Cause, Hydra Training
FS: 5 ft by 5 ft
Reach: 5 ft
Allgience: Hydra
Saves: Fort +5, Ref +5, Will +2
Action Points: +0
Reputation: +2
Abilities: Str 13, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 8, Wis 12, Cha 10
Occupation: Mercenary (Darkmatter), Intimidate, Drive
Skills: Drive +6 Hide +6, Intimidate +6, Knowledge streetwise +4, Listen +3, Move Silently +5, Read/Write English, Read/Write German, Spot +2, Survival +3
Feats: Combat Martial Arts, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Point Blank Shot, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Light Armour Proficiency, Quick Reload, Advanced Firearms Proficiency
Possessions: Hydra Light Armour, Hydra Plasma Pistol, 3 power packs, knife, 5 grenades (typically anti-personnel or concussion), stun baton (d20 Future), various gear and personal possessions.

*For the Cause*
As a move equivalent action, using training and Indoctoration techniques used by Hydra, the Hydra Soldier gains +1 to attack rolls for the next 1d4+1 rounds. If the Rifle Trooper has suffered damage and rests for at least 2 rounds, can heal 1d4 hit points. Useable 3 times per day.

*Hydra Training*
Hydra trains its soldiers fairly well, particularly in light armour and how to aim and fire their weapons better. Gains Light Armour Proficiency, and +1 to attack rolls with Hydra ranged weapons.

*Hydra Plasma Pistol*
A plasma pistol produced by Hydra scientists based on the designs of those produced by Hydra during World War 2 using Cosmic Cube energy. This version doesn't use cosmic cube energy, instead using more readily available power pack and standard plasma technology. Hydra plasma pistols have slighter greater range than others, but suffer a bit in damage.

*Hydra Plasma Pistol (PL 6-7 Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 2d10-1
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: ballistic
Range Increment: 50 ft
Rate of Fire: S
Size: Medium
Weight: 3.2 lbs
Ammo: 50 box
Purchase DC: 17 Res (+2)
Notes: 

*Hydra Light Armour*
A basic jump suit made with ballistic fibers and plates in the chest and back for added protection in green and yellow colours. Full helmet with polarized lenses and minor ocular enhancements in the helmet, along with simple air filters.

Hydra Light Armour (PL 5, Light Armour Proficiency)
Type: Light
Equipment Bonus: +2
Nonprof. Bonus: +1
Str Bonus: 0
Nonprof Str Bonus: 0
Max Dex: +5
Armour Penalty: -1
Speed (30 ft): 30 ft
Weight: 5 lbs
Purchase DC: 14
Restriction: Res (+2)
Notes: Full body covering, multiple pockets and clips for attaching gear. Helmet provides +2 against visual attacks (gaze attacks, flash bangs, etc), air filter provides +2 vs airborne toxins and diseases, grants low light vision.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

HYDRA Rifle Trooper.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> View attachment 102297 HYDRA Rifle Trooper.




Yeah.. that's the Rifle Trooper. The Soldier is from Marvel Avengers Alliance 1. 
I've got some more from both games in the works, including some SHIELD agents.


----------



## Lord Zack

I've been thinking of doing some stuff with Mario. I am thinking that there might be a "Mushroom Kingdom in exile" somewhere in upstate New York, though somewhere to the southeast of my neck of the woods. Alternatively the Mushroom Kingdom and possibly some of the surrounding lands might appear as a sort of island/continent somewhere of the Eastern Seaboard of the United States. In either case their is a Little Fungitown neighborhood in New York City (New York might also have some elements of New Donk City as well).


----------



## marcoasalazarm

There is a Mushroom Kingdom over on Vancouver Island, British Columbia.

OTOH, the Coreline Gazetteer that was made a long time ago needs some updating and rewriting, because of new stuff plus stuff that people have added to the setting that counters what is written there, plus new... ok, let's call it "sensibilities".

The gazetteers are here:

https://www.deviantart.com/marcoasalazarm/art/Coreline-North-America-Gazetteer-280199452 

https://www.deviantart.com/marcoasalazarm/art/CORELINE-Eurasia-Gazetteer-280200036

Let's say for example: Vancouver Island has seen a lot (and that is a LOT) of use as filming location for various shows. I was thinking of something like making a pocket dimension with the Mega-City that I guess has come from the large amount of show stuff in it (call it "Seacouver", I guess?). There is also a "reconstruction" of 300-style Sparta over on Stamford, Connecticut. Allegedly. Probably should get some changes because of how much Frank Miller's been felt recently (although Basin City I think can still stay the same). Maybe make it more of a "general Grecian mysticism as has been shown in pop-culture, but modernized in places"... although almost makes it sound like "Percy Jackson with more machine guns"...

NYC is supposed to have a chunk of it converted to Manhattan Penitentiary of "Escape From New York", but the OrionPax09 stories have a whole underground sub-city (courtesy of "Futurama" and a lot of TMNT stuff) and all other stories have superheroes running around freely with no mention of the Penitentiary anywhere in sight, so I guess... dunno.... how about rewrite so CLULESS copy-pasted Manhattan Island and placed it just off the coast and THAT is Manhattan Penitentiary? Although then I guess we need to think of additional stuff for it...

Maybe we can transfer Mushroom Kingdom to the East Coast, yeah.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Hydra Soldier (Avengers Alliance Tactics looks).

 Hydra Soldier (using HYDRA Plasma Pistols -- Marvel Avengers Alliance).


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> There is a Mushroom Kingdom over on Vancouver Island, British Columbia.
> 
> OTOH, the Coreline Gazetteer that was made a long time ago needs some updating and rewriting, because of new stuff plus stuff that people have added to the setting that counters what is written there, plus new... ok, let's call it "sensibilities".
> 
> The gazetteers are here:
> 
> https://www.deviantart.com/marcoasalazarm/art/Coreline-North-America-Gazetteer-280199452
> 
> https://www.deviantart.com/marcoasalazarm/art/CORELINE-Eurasia-Gazetteer-280200036
> 
> Let's say for example: Vancouver Island has seen a lot (and that is a LOT) of use as filming location for various shows. I was thinking of something like making a pocket dimension with the Mega-City that I guess has come from the large amount of show stuff in it (call it "Seacouver", I guess?). There is also a "reconstruction" of 300-style Sparta over on Stamford, Connecticut. Allegedly. Probably should get some changes because of how much Frank Miller's been felt recently (although Basin City I think can still stay the same). Maybe make it more of a "general Grecian mysticism as has been shown in pop-culture, but modernized in places"... although almost makes it sound like "Percy Jackson with more machine guns"...
> 
> NYC is supposed to have a chunk of it converted to Manhattan Penitentiary of "Escape From New York", but the OrionPax09 stories have a whole underground sub-city (courtesy of "Futurama" and a lot of TMNT stuff) and all other stories have superheroes running around freely with no mention of the Penitentiary anywhere in sight, so I guess... dunno.... how about rewrite so CLULESS copy-pasted Manhattan Island and placed it just off the coast and THAT is Manhattan Penitentiary? Although then I guess we need to think of additional stuff for it...
> 
> Maybe we can transfer Mushroom Kingdom to the East Coast, yeah.




Don't forget there's the google docs I made of all the stuff on the thread.. which I need to update seriously...

Location part https://docs.google.com/document/d/1kaN5A1oBWXaZyQRi_xjGvGEX8pRspyzF2RN8mf_12xM/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> View attachment 102302 Hydra Soldier (Avengers Alliance II looks).
> 
> View attachment 102303 Hydra Soldier (using HYDRA Plasma Pistols -- Marvel Avengers Alliance).




Where'd you find the Marvel Avengers Alliance 2 pic? I can't find much on Alliance 2


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Looking around... my bad, though. It's art for "Avengers Alliance Tactics" (the X-COM-style spin-off that lasted... well... pretty short, all things considered).

Hopefully this helps with Alliance 2.

http://avengersalliance2.wikia.com/wiki/Marvel:_Avengers_Alliance_2_Wikia

The biggest problem with Alliance 2 is that it lasted... what, two months, I think? Certainly felt like that to me.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Looking around... my bad, though. It's art for "Avengers Alliance Tactics" (the X-COM-style spin-off that lasted... well... pretty short, all things considered).
> 
> Hopefully this helps with Alliance 2.
> 
> http://avengersalliance2.wikia.com/wiki/Marvel:_Avengers_Alliance_2_Wikia
> 
> The biggest problem with Alliance 2 is that it lasted... what, two months, I think? Certainly felt like that to me.




Yeah, it didn't last long.. I was quite annoyed with that. And Alliance 1 had several Spec Ops that were lined up before it got canned.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Yeah. Even now it's enraging.


----------



## kronos182

Since we were just talking about the Mushroom Kingdom... some Mario Bro Universe based items...

Mario Bros Power Ups
Power Up Mushrooms
These red mushrooms with three to five white spots heal a person, upon consumption, 2d4 hit points and removes any minor conditions such as Daze, Dizzy, Weakened or Stunned. For Fictions that have two normal sizes (such as those from the Mario Bro series), allows them to go from their small size to their normal size. Unfortunately these mushrooms can be difficult to find in many areas, and sometimes show up randomly anywhere there is any form of vegetation (5% chance to find one growing anywhere). Once picked, as long as in a container are good for up to 6 months. If dried and preserved, can be usable for up to 2 years, however are only half as effective (heal only 1d4 hit points).
Weight: 1 oz
PDC: 15 for 4 mushrooms.


Super Mushroom
These red mushrooms with three large white spots and what appears to be eyes on the stem. These mushrooms allow the eater to increase in size to the next size up. For non-Fictions and most Fictions they increase in size, gaining all the benefits and penalties for increasing in size, and heal 1d8+2 hit points. This size increase lasts for 1d4+2 rounds, then the eater reverts to their original size, and are fatigued (can't run, -2 to Strength and Dexterity). Fictions from the Mario Bros. Universe can remain enlarged for 2d4+2 rounds and don't suffer from fatigue.
These mushrooms are even more rarer than the Power Up mushrooms (1% chance of being found anywhere vegetation is growing). Once picked, these mushrooms are good for 4 months if kept in a container. If dried and preserved, the mushroom is good for 14 months, but only heal 1d4 hit points, and the time for size increase is only 1d4 rounds for non Mario Bros fictions, and only 1d4+1 rounds for Mario Bro Fictions.
Weight: 2 oz
PDC: 18 for 4 mushrooms.

POW Block
These 'blocks', typically metallic blue or red, measuring about 1.5 ft by 1.5 ft by 1.5 ft, weighing about 5 lbs with POW written on two sides, when thrown on the ground create a localized earthquake, knocking all, other than the thrower, to be knocked down and suffer damage. If struck while in the air, they create a shockwave that can cause anything in the air to go out of control and possibly crash. A POW block can be thrown with a range increment of 10 feet out to 5 range increments.
When thrown on the ground, creatures within 30 feet of the POW block's point of impact must make a Reflex save DC 15 or fall prone. Vehicles must make a Drive check DC 16 or loose control. Any structures within the radius will take 8d6 points of damage, by passing hardness. 
When struck in the air, creates a shockwave with a 60 foot radius, dealing 4d6 bludgeoning damage, and flying creatures need to make a Reflex save DC 16 or are stunned for the round, falling to the ground. Aircraft make a Pilot check DC 17 or loose control.
Weight: 5 lbs
PDC: 23
Res: Restricted (+2)

Mushroom Gold Coins
These gold coins are used as the main currency in the Mushroom Kingdom, but are larger than normal coins, measuring about 4 inches in diameter. Besides acting as currency in the Mushroom Kingdom, they also have the ability to help extend the powers of many Mario Bro  Fiction items. When used in this way, the user, can 'spend' any coins they have on them, as a free action, to extend the duration of Mario Bro Fiction item by 1 round. Some items require more than one coin to increase their duration or enhance powers. A maximum of 5 coins can be spent in this manner as a free action per round. Mario Bro Fictions, upon defeat will have a number of coins on them.
Weight: 10 coins comes to 1 lb.
PDC: 10 for 20 coins outside the Mushroom Kingdom

Bee Mushroom
This yellow mushroom with brown stripes on the cap, upon consumption, grants the user the Bee Suit. Wild bee mushrooms are rare, and usually found in areas with large amounts of flowers (2% chance of finding). When picked, the mushroom is good for 4 months, preserving a Bee mushroom causes it to loose its powers. But are still tasty to eat.
Weight: 8 oz
PDC: 16

Bee Suit
This suit is a yellow and black striped set of coveralls with a brown helmet with yellow antennae sticking out from the front, and a set of bee wings attached to the back, and a short non-functional stinger just below the waist. The suit allows the wearer to fly at 40 ft good maneuverability, and able to climb most surfaces, gaining +10 to Climb checks, and doesn't require Climb checks while fighting, with a Climb speed of 20 ft. The bee suit lasts as long as the user wears it for a maximum of 8 hours, or unless the user touches  more than a gallon of water (canteens or similar containers don't count, but large puddles, rain, swimming pools, etc count), then the suit disappears in a puff of smoke. While worn the user can fly for a total of 10 rounds before requiring a rest period, recharging 1 round of flight per 1 round of walking, or even clinging to walls. The 'spending' of a Mushroom Gold Coin can extend or recharge 2 rounds of flight. The user, while in flight can only carry 50 lbs of gear, but while climbing can carry 100 lbs of gear.
Weight: 6 lbs.
PDC: Requires Bee Mushroom (PDC 16).


----------



## Lord Zack

I am currently working on stats for the Motobug badnik and a list of creatures the Zerg might target for assimilation.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

How about the Brood or Changelings as Zerg targets?


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> How about the Brood or Changelings as Zerg targets?




I don't think the Brood would add to much to the Zerg.. only major difference is Brood have really 4 subspecies, but all have skeletons as well as exoskeletons.. so Zerg could incorporate that into some of their breeds for some added durability/strength.. maybe the stinger.. otherwise, isn't much they could add. 
Changelings.. as in Star Trek shapeshifting changlings? or changling from another fiction? If ST.. that'll be difficult, as they revert to a liquid after 16 to 20 hours (some can push it to 20 or a bit more, but not good idea).. I'll read up on ST changlings and see about the potential, and I've got a few ideas of how they can be used (limited).

Not sure if I mentioned, but I have a few ideas of some Pokemon being assimilated by the Zerg, I'm going to purposely limit just how much they can do, since I have Pokemon having supernatural and even magical powers, while zerg don't have any such power.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

No, I meant as in the "My Little Pony" Changelings, who shape shift and feed on love (OK, in that universe it's magic, but I guess Zerg can adapt it to psionic energy).


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> No, I meant as in the "My Little Pony" Changelings, who shape shift and feed on love (OK, in that universe it's magic, but I guess Zerg can adapt it to psionic energy).




Ahhh.. THOSE Changlings.. so shapeshifting and energy (magical and psionic, possibly even just bio (electric) energy to feed and boost their own powers.. hmm.. *strokes chin*


----------



## Lord Zack

I suppose I could put those on the list. However, are those abilities even something the Zerg could assimilate? Are they genetics based, or based on something else.


----------



## kronos182

The changeling shapeshifting I think is magical, I'll look it up later. But the magic/love/energy siphon is biological, so that part is possible for them to assimilate.  Most likely for higher subspecies like the brood mothers/queens and the like.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Guess this could help reduce their dependency on the "creep", if the nest is small enough.


----------



## kronos182

To a point. As I said, I'd see this as an optional upgrade to the higher zerg, so they can range farther, longer, and it would probably be used more to short term boost their powers by siphoning the energy from their opponent,  while also weakening that opponent at the same time.


----------



## kronos182

And to continue the line of some Nintendo based gear... This time a set of armour based on Samus' from Metroid.

Samas Power Armour
This armour is based on the one worn by Samus Aran, designed by the Chozo. Notable for the large round shoulder pods and the right arm is fitted with the 'arm cannon,' a modular energy weapon. Although this armour isn't as powerful as the original, it does emulate most of the powers of the original, if weaker. The suit comes with a full life support system, allowing the wearer to operate in almost any environment, or even space, for 6 hours before requiring a recharge of the life support systems. The suit also enhances the user's strength and provides fairly decent protection, although doesn't enhance mobility like the original. The powered systems carries the weight of the armour for the wearing, and also increasing their carrying capacity even greater.
The arm cannon is a basic laser, but designed to be quite modular, allowing it to be upgraded or modified with different options. It has built in recoil and shock absorbers, as well as a small energy to matter converter/replicator that allows it to, with the proper upgrade, to create missiles and other projectiles. When it fires projectiles, the barrel splits open with the laser emitter moving out of the way to allow for the created projectile to launch. The armour has the ability to turn into a ball like structure called the 'morph ball.' However this version isn't quite like the original, requiring the wearer to tuck in their arms and legs, into a near fetal position, as the armour extends curved plates to create a sphere around the 

Samas Power Armour (PL7-8 Medium, Power Armour Proficiency)
Type: Medium, Powered
Equipment Bonus: +5
Nonprof. Bonus: +2
Str Bonus: +3
Nonprof Str Bonus: +1
Max Dex: +3
Armour Penalty: -4
Speed (30 ft): 30 ft
Weight: 80 lbs
Purchase DC: 35
Restriction: Rare (+4)
Notes: Full life support (6 hours air), NBC protection(+4 against airborne toxins, poisons and diseases, radiation), suit's weight isn't counted against user's carrying capacity, enhanced carrying capacity, sensors (+2 Listen and Spot checks, darkvision 60 ft), arm cannon, upgradable, morph ball, power for 12 hours of continuous operation, energy shield, military radio, GPS.

*Enhance Carrying Capacity* - Not only does the suit provide enhanced strength, the servos and reinforcing of the suit allows the wearer to carry double their normal carrying capacity.

*Arm Cannon* - The weapon of the Samas armour is a modular weapon, built around a laser rifle as the base component, with recoil and shock absorbers, an energy to matter converter/replicator for converting energy stores for the weapon into missiles or other projectiles, or components for different energy weapons, or even a limited number of tools such as grappling hooks and lines. The weapon covers the forearm and hand, making that hand unavailable, with which arm the weapon on a choice upon purchase, although can be switched with about 20 minutes of work, Repair check DC 15. The weapon has 50 charges, and recharge 1 charge every 5 minutes of inactivity. The weapon can be recharged faster, with a Computer check DC 14, as a move action, recharging 2d6 charges at the expense of 30 minutes of suit operation power every time this option is used. The arm cannon can accept up to 3 different upgrades, alternate weapons or options, including many of the standard ones (found in d20 Future and d20 Future Tech, each counting as 1 upgrade/option). Installing an option or upgrade takes 1 full round plus a Repair check DC 15 and Computer check DC 15. When an alternate weapon or fire mode is installed, switching between the normal laser and the alternate weapon or fire mode is a free action that can be done once per round.
Laser - 3d8, 20x2, fire, 80 ft, S, A.

*Morph Ball* - As a standard action, the armour can extend curved plates around the user in a fetal position, creating a sphere around the user. The user remains in a semi-fetal position partly up right as the sphere moves around them, granting increased mobility. The area inside the sphere is cramped, and the wearer must remove any gear larger than a couple of belts carrying grenades and other small items. In morph ball mode, the user has size small with a diameter of 3.5 feet (+1 size bonus to Defense), with a speed of 60 ft, with a 'run' speed of x6 instead of normal x4, and as long as the user has moved that round, gains +2 Dodge bonus. Unfortunately the wearer can not use the arm cannon while in the morph ball, although a few upgrades can allow for some attacks other than ramming. The wearer can remain in morph ball mode for a maximum of 5 rounds before it becomes too uncomfortable. Each addition round incurs -1 to attack, -1 Dex and Str, -1 ft to speed and 1 point of subdual damage as the body cramps up and limbs go to sleep.
Ram Attack - 2d6 bludgeon, +2 damage per 10 feet over 60 ft of speed. Can make a charge attack, but requires a minimum distance of 90 feet, up to full speed of 360 ft, gaining +1 to attack roll for every 20 ft of speed over 60, however also suffers -1 to Defense, reducing Defense to a minimum of 5. After such a charge the user is stunned for 1 round.

*Upgradable* - The suit is designed to be highly modular, able to swap out different upgrades and options quickly to make it very versatile, able to engage different types of opponents or operate in different environments on the fly. The suit can support 3 upgrades or options for the arm cannon plus 4 others for the suit or morph ball mode. Can only mount 1 visor option. Each upgrade/option from d20 Future or d20 Future Tech counts as 1.

*Energy Shield* - The armour is equipped with an energy shield for added protection. The shield provides 50 hit points which are depleted first, but critical hits bypass the shield and deal damage directly to the wearer. The shield can be active for a maximum of 5 minutes at a time before needing a cool down period of 5 minutes. It regenerates 1d4 hp every minute of inactivity. The shield can be regenerated faster using a Computer check DC 15, regenerating 2d6+2 hit points, but uses up 10 minutes of suit operation time.

Arm Cannon Options
The Arm Cannon's modular design allows it to take advantage of numerous options, including the following developed for it specifically.

*Charge Bean*
This option is an upgrade, giving the arm cannon a secondary fire mode for greater power. This is similar to the Variable Charge gadget, only instead of taking a round to prime and charge the weapon, the weapon pumps more energy into the weapon, or if a ballistic weapon, increases the power to launch the projectile, or if a missile increases the explosive yield. This requires 3 extra charges to fire the weapon, and is fired as a full round action as the weapon charges/upgrades the discharge or projectile, suffering -2 to the attack roll, but increases damage by +2 Die.
PDC: 15

*Long Beam*
This option is an upgrade to increase the range of the arm cannon. The range of the arm cannon, and any other optional weapons equipped through it, is increased by double.
PDC: 13

*Wide Beam*
This option allows the arm cannon's energy blasts to fire in a cone 60 feet long, 30 feet wide, Reflex save DC 15 for half damage.
PDC: 13

*Beam Burst*
This options is an upgrade to improve the rate of fire of some weapons, or to fire short bursts instead of a single discharge. Any weapon this option is set for that has a rate of fire of single can now fire semi-automatic, and semi-automatic weapons can now also fire full automatic. Alternatively those with semi-and full automatic can fire a short burst as a single attack, dealing 50% more damage, suffering -1 to attack, but uses 2 extra charges per firing. If used with a full automatic attack the Reflex save DC is increased by +2. Can't be combined with Charged Beam.
PDC: 16

*Wave Beam*
This is an alternate weapon for the arm cannon that fires an electrical discharge that travels in a wave similar to a SIN curve. This discharge is able to pass through many objects, dealing damage to them and continue on, but has a limited range. Switching to the Wave beam
3d6, 20x2, electricity, 80 ft max range (treat like a line, Reflex save 15, each target afterwards gets +1 to Reflex save if they are aware of the attack, if  not, -1 to Reflex), Single, uses 3 charges per shot,  passes through objects. Metal objects suffer 50% more damage.
PDC: 24

*Ice Beam*
An alternate weapon for the arm cannon that fires a pulse of what appears to be condensed ice and snow and can freeze a target temporarily.
4d6, 20x2, cold, 60 ft (4 range increments max), single, uses 3 charges per shot. Targets struck must make a Fort save DC 17 or be frozen (paralyzed) solid for 1d4+1 rounds, and suffer 50% more damage from kinetic attacks (piercing, slashing, bludgeoning, ballistic, force and concussion). Fire attacks remove the frozen condition, but also deal 50% more damage. After the frozen duration, the target suffers -2 to attack, Dex, Str and moves at half speed for 1d6+1 rounds. Targets that made the Fort save suffer these affects for 2 rounds.
PDC: 22

*Plasma Beam*
An alternate weapon for the arm cannon that equips it with a heavy plasma weapon for heavy firepower, but reduced ranged.
4d10, 20x2, fire, 40 ft, s, uses 4 charges per shot. 
PDC: 23

*Battlehammer*
The Battlehammer is an alternate weapon for the arm cannon, firing green globules of energy that explode in a small area, knocking those in the area back, in an arcing ballistic path. This allows the firer to shoot over obstacles such as walls, or behind protective barriers. To attack a target behind the wall, or obstacle, the firer suffers -5 to attack rolls, unless they can see the target, then only -3 to attack roll. Anyone on the other side of the obstacle do not get any bonuses from Dex or Dodge to their Defense, unless they see the attack.
2d8*, 20x2, energy, 60 ft (5 range increments max), s, uses 3 charges per shot. Deals 3d8 damage to target struck, plus 2d6 to all within 15 feet, plus all in the area must make a Reflex save DC 15 or be knocked prone. The target struck must make a Reflex save DC 20 or be knocked prone, if the save is successful the target struck is Dazed for 1 round. Not compatible with the Wide or Charged beam upgrades.
PDC: 22

*Volt Driver*
The volt driver is an alternate weapon for the arm cannon that fires fast moving electrical blasts at a high rate of fire. When combined with the Charged Beam option, the electrical blasts becomes a large explosive sphere that deals half damage of the target struck to a 10 foot area, plus any technological visual enhancements or devices are disabled for 1d4 rounds, plus natural eye sight is also affected, the target suffers -1 to attack and all skill checks that require vision for 1d4 rounds.
2d6, 20x2, electricity, 70 ft, s, a, uses 1 charge per shot. Deals +50% more damage to metal targets or those with at least 30 lbs of metal gear or wearing metal armour.
PDC: 21

*Magmaul*
An alternate weapon that fires molten projectiles that explode, but can also be bounced off walls and objects to send the projectile around a corner. Can't be combined with the Wide Beam option.
3d6, 20x2, fire, 50 ft, s, uses 2 charges per shot, damage is to 5 foot radius area Reflex save DC 15. Ricochet shot: if the target is in line of sight, the user can take a -3 to attack roll to bounce the round off a solid target within 30 feet of the target, the target doesn't add their Dex modifier or Dodge bonuses to Defense. If the target is not in line of sight, such as around a corner, the user can attempt to bounce the quarrel around the corner, taking a -3 to attack roll, but the target has total concealment, gaining a 50% miss chance, but doesn't add Dex or Dodge bonuses to Defense. If the user knows where the target is, remote camera, sensors or other means of detecting exact position, the target only gains one quarter concealment, 10% miss chance, but still doesn't add their Dex or Dodge bonus to Defense.
PDC: 24

*Tractor Beam*
The original arm cannon could create a tractor beam effect from the Charge Beam, however this effect couldn't be duplicated, so instead a Grappling Tether can be installed as an option, allowing the wearer to swing about, or pull objects closer to them. However when installed in the arm cannon, the grappling tether has a length of 300 feet instead of the normal 200 ft.
PDC: 10

*Missiles*
The arm cannon can create a missile launcher as an alternate weapon, firing mini-rockets. Similar to the min-rocket launcher d20 Future pg 68. Uses 4 charges for standard fragmenting rocket.
PDC: 24
Available Missiles/Rockets:
Ice Missile - This missile deals 5d6 cold damage to a 15 foot radius. Targets struck must make a Fort save DC 17 or be frozen (paralyzed) solid for 1d4+1 rounds, and suffer 50% more damage from kinetic attacks (piercing, slashing, bludgeoning, ballistic, force and concussion). Fire attacks remove the frozen condition, but also deal 50% more damage. After the frozen duration, the target suffers -2 to attack, Dex, Str and moves at half speed for 1d6+1 rounds. Targets that made the Fort save suffer these affects for 2 rounds. Uses 5 charges for each rocket. PDC: 17
Homing Missile - This missile deals 4d6, ballistic,20x3, grants +2 to attack roll. If the missile misses, the next round it turns around and attacks the target again with an attack roll of +5. If misses again, self detonates. Uses 6 charges per missile. PDC: 18

*Machine Gun*
An alternate weapon for the arm cannon is a ballistic machine gun, giving the wearer an alternate type of weapon. 
Deals 2d10, 20x2, ballistic, 90 ft, s, a, 1 charge provides 20 rounds. Specialty ammunition can be added, including Explosive +2 charges for 20 rounds, and Armour Piercing +1 charge for 20 rounds. Can't create depleted uranium rounds. 
PDC: 20

Morph Ball Options
Several options available for the Morph Ball mode:

*Spider Ball*
This upgrade allows the armour while in Morph Ball mode to scale vertical walls, with a climb speed of 50 ft. Can not make charges or 'run' while climbing.
PDC: 22

*Spring Ball Upgrade*
While in morph ball mode, the wearer can jump, with a +10 to Jump checks.
PDC: 16

*Boost Ball Upgrade*
This upgrade increases the speed of the morph ball to 90 ft, able to 'run at x8 speed.
PDC: 22

*Morph Ball Weapons*
Bombs
The armour, while in morph ball mode can deploy small bombs, useful for attacking any potential chasers. A typically bomb deals 3d6 fire damage to a 10 foot area, which can be set to explode upon contact (will only remain for a maximum of 5 rounds before detonating), or a delay timer up to 5 rounds. Each bomb uses 3 charges and requires the wearer to be moving slower than 60 ft as a standard action.
Other types of bombs can be used that emulate rockets or grenades. Uses the information similar to rockets for the arm cannon.

Suit Enhancements
The suit itself can use any of the gadgets from d20 Future and d20 Future Tech and others, each using 1 option/upgrade slot.
Some Samas Armour specific options are available:

*High Jump Boots*
An enhancement to the legs and boots of the armour that allows greater jumping, doubling the distance the wearer can jump and granting +5 to Jump checks.
PDC: 14

*Speed Booster*
This option enhances the user's speed, bringing their speed up to 50 ft. 
PDC: 13

*Grapple Beam*
Instead of mounting a grappling tether in the arm cannon, it can be mounted in the other arm as a suit option.
PDC: 9

*Hazard Shield*
This is an upgrade to the suit that protects it from acid other corrosives. The suit is upgraded to grant acid immunity.
PDC: 15

*Scan Visor*
An attachment to the helmet that enhances the sensors of the armour. Functions similar to the Mech Class II sensor system, but only with a range of 500 feet.
PDC: 23

*X-Ray Visor*
This helmet attachment allows the wearer to see through walls, and functions like the mech Enigma Sensor Suite but only has a range of 50 feet.
PDC: 30

*Echo Visor*
This helmet attachment increases the user's hearing and also has an echolocation system which can allow the user to see invisible objects. Grants +4 to Listen checks and +2 to Search checks and allows the user to see any invisible object within 50 feet while active. Unfortunately while active, the user sees in a monochromatic false-colour representation through their HUD.
PDC: 25

*Command Visor*
This helmet attachment is fitted with systems to allow the wearer to control a vehicle, ground air or even space, that is fitted with a remote control system or even a recall system, or can control and issue orders to up to 4 drones. The wearer can make all relative checks and rolls as if they were controlling the vehicle in person but at a -3 penalty. The system has a range of 10 miles.
PDC: 25

*Enhanced Comm System*
This system enhances the communications of the suit, allowing it to without assistance reach orbiting ships, or if in space can reach out to half an AU (distance from Sol's star to Earth). If the suit has the Command Visor, the range of controlling a vehicle or drone is extended to 100 miles.

*Reserve Tank*
This is an energy storage system that extends the operational life of the suit as well as increase how many charges the arm cannon. Adds 4 hours of operational time to the suit and increases the arm cannons charges by another 25 charges.
PDC: 16

*Ballistic Protection*
This option improves the armour's resistance to ballistic weapons, granting DR 10 against ballistic damage.
PDC: 18

*Chrome Coating*
This adds a mirror-like finish to the armour, giving it resistance to laser and light based attacks, granting DR 10 against lasers, laser based weapons and light based attacks.
PDC: 19

*Thermal Coating*
This option helps protect the wearer from heat, fire and plasma attacks, granting DR 10 against fires, heat and plasma attacks.
PDC: 19

*Water Thrusters*
A set of thrusters and buoyancy control systems are added to the armour, granting a Swim speed of 30 ft, and +5 to Swim checks. Able to survive pressures of up to 500 feet deep.
PDC: 18


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK... dunno whether it is a good idea or not to add elements of "Attack on Titan" on Eastern Germany/Neo-Amestris. What do you guys think? A Berlin Wall that is 400 feet high?

Also, need help trying to think of company names for the Amestris weapons manufacturers. A so-so listing of the guns that pop on "Brotherhood" and the major movies is available in the Internet Movie Firearms Database:

http://www.imfdb.org/wiki/Full_Metal_Alchemist:_Brotherhood

They go all over the place, from WWI up to (at the latest) the Cold War.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> OK... dunno whether it is a good idea or not to add elements of "Attack on Titan" on Eastern Germany/Neo-Amestris. What do you guys think? A Berlin Wall that is 400 feet high?
> 
> Also, need help trying to think of company names for the Amestris weapons manufacturers. A so-so listing of the guns that pop on "Brotherhood" and the major movies is available in the Internet Movie Firearms Database:
> 
> http://www.imfdb.org/wiki/Full_Metal_Alchemist:_Brotherhood
> 
> They go all over the place, from WWI up to (at the latest) the Cold War.




I like Attack on Titans, waiting for season 2 on netflix, but I definitely think if they are to be added, they should remain completely NPCs/targets to attack.

As for names for Amestris weapon manufacturers.. if based out of germany area, use Google Translate and enter various words and get a german translation and see what tickles your fancy.


----------



## kronos182

A few more Mario Bros. items...

Blue Shell
This blue coloured shell are from the blue Koopa Troopas. Typically acquired after defeating on, although some can be found in the wild, abandoned by blue Koopa Troopas that have out grown them. These shells can be either thrown as a weapon, or worn.
When thrown, these shells will slide across the ground to strike a target with a range increment of 20 feet (out to 5 range increments), dealing 5d6 bludgeoning damage, plus the target must make a Reflex save DC 25 or be thrown back 1d4x10 feet, taking 1d4 additional damage for every 10 feet thrown back if they strike something (a wall, barrier or another person, if another person also suffers the same damage the original target takes from being thrown).
Weight: 15 lbs
PDC: 30 (Rare +4)

Blue Shell Suit
Alternatively, a blue Koopa Troopa shell can be worn as the Blue Shell Suit. While worn, the suit grants the wearer +5 to Swim checks and a Swim speed of 10 ft, as well as breathe underwater for as long as the suit is worn, gains +8 equipment bonus to Defense, but suffers a -6 armour check penalty, max Dex bonus +3, -10 ft to speed, Jump checks suffer -10. The wearer can also duck into the shell as a move action. While ducked in the shell, can not move or make any actions, but gains immunity to all physical damage (bludgeoning, slashing, piercing, ballistic, concussion and force), and gains DR 10 against all energy attacks. The wearer loses the shell suit in a puff of smoke after suffering 50 points of damage after damage reduction, or if takes the suit off, or after wearing it for a maximum of 6 hours.
Weight: 15 lbs
PDC: Requires a Blue Shell

Fire Flower
These flowers have round flowers that have a white center with two black eyes surrounded by a yellow, then a red ring. These flowers, after eaten, temporarily grant the user the ability to throw fire balls. These flowers can be found inside Blocks, which usually are found in the Mushroom Kingdom, although some can be found in some Fiction urban areas (Search DC 30 with only a 5% chance of Blocks in the area), or in forests (10% chance of fire flower growing in the area outside of the Mushroom Kingdom). Once picked must be used within 1d4 days. If properly preserved, the Fire Flower can be used within 3 months before its effects disappear.
Once eaten (a move equivalent action), the user gains a red aura and the ability to throw baseball sized balls of fire. The user also gains Fire Resistance 5 and gains 15 temporary hit points which are depleted first. These effects last for 1d6+2 rounds. 
Fire ball - 2d6, 20x2, fire, 30 ft, can throw as many attacks as the user has on a full attack option for as long as the powers are in effect.
Weight: 5 oz.
PDC: 25


Ice Flower
These flowers have round flowers that have a white center with two black eyes surrounded by an ice blue, then a slightly darker blue ring. These flowers, after eaten, temporarily grant the user the ability to throw ice balls. These flowers can be found inside Blocks, which usually are found in the Mushroom Kingdom, although some can be found in some Fiction urban areas (Search DC 30 with only a 5% chance of Blocks in the area), or in cold climates (10% chance of fire flower growing in the area outside of the Mushroom Kingdom). Once picked must be used within 1d4 days. If properly preserved, the Ice Flower can be used within 3 months before its effects disappear.
Once eaten (a move equivalent action), the user gains a blue aura and the ability to throw baseball sized balls of ice. The user also gains Cold Resistance 5 and gains 15 temporary hit points which are depleted first. These effects last for 1d6+2 rounds. 
Ice ball - 2d6, 20x2, cold, 30 ft, can throw as many attacks as the user has on a full attack option for as long as the powers are in effect.
Weight: 5 oz.
PDC: 25


Frog Suit
This suit looks like a frog, with the eyes on the top of the user's head, and their face is in the mouth. The frog suit grants the user increased swimming ability, ability to breathe underwater, great jumping power, but their movement on land is severely hampered. The suit grants the user Swim speed 30 ft, +10 on Swim checks, the ability to breathe underwater and +10 to Jump checks, with no limit of how high the user can jump, and +5 to Balance checks when on ice or other slippery surfaces, such as oil slicks and grease. However their land speed is reduced by -20 feet. The suit disappears once removed or after 8 hours.
Weight: 5 lbs.
PDC: 17


Hammer Suit
The Hammer Suit is based on the Hammer Bros, and can be acquired by defeating one, or purchased in the Mushroom Kingdom. The suit consists of a black helmet and a black shell that covers the user's torso, plus the suit can magically create hammers the user can use in melee or thrown. If the user ducks into the shell, they gain some extra protection, particularly against fire. 
While worn, the suit grants the wearer gains +5 equipment bonus to Defense, but suffers a -4 armour check penalty, max Dex bonus +3, -5 ft to speed, Jump checks suffer -5, and can create hammers magically that can be used in melee or thrown. Can create a single hammer as a free action once per round. The wearer can also duck into the suit as a move action. While ducked in the shell, can not move or make any actions, but gains immunity to fire (not lasers) and gains DR 5 against other attacks. The wearer loses the suit in a puff of smoke after suffering 50 points of damage after damage reduction, or if takes the suit off, or after wearing it for a maximum of 6 hours.
Hammers deal 3d4, 20x2, bludgeoning damage, can be thrown with a range increment of 20 feet, or used in melee, create one per round as a free action. After a thrown hammer strikes a target, or misses a target, it disappears.
Weight: 15 lbs
PDC: 29

Metal Cap
This grey and metallic cap can magically transform the wearer into a metal version of themselves, granting increased strength, durability, but makes them significantly heavier. Upon donning the metal cap, the user is turned to metal, gaining +6 Natural armour bonus to Defense, -4 armour check penalty, DR 30 and Energy resistance 20 to Fire, Cold, Electricity and Sonic damage, +4 to Strength, a slam attack that deals 1d6 damage plus Str modifier, can't jump, and gains +500 lbs. The user can't swim, sinking like a rock, but doesn't need to breathe, and can survive depths of up to 500 feet, immune to gases, poison and diseases . Unfortunately the user also can't eat or be healed, although can be 'repaired' as if they were an object. The metal cap can only be worn for 6 hours and disappears once taken off or the time elapses or suffers 50 points of damage after Damage Reduction.
Weight: 20 lbs.
PDC: 31


----------



## kronos182

Here's some NOD stuff since I was playing the new Command & Conquer mobile game...

NOD Raider Buggy

The Raider Buggy is the latest of NOD's Buggy line, improving armour, although still open topped,about the same speed although it has an upgraded engine, it is weighed down by the light armour and built in twin machine gun semi turret mounted behind the driver. The Raider Buggy is built for combat and fills the roll of recon,anti-infantry and quick strike against light targets. Although it is an open top vehicle, due to the materials used in its construction, the user is protected from Tiberium poisoning while in Tiberium fields. The buggy is two squares wide, two squares long, provides one-half cover to the occupant.Carries enough fuel for 10 hours of driving. A common upgrade for the Raider is replacing the machine guns with lasers, and adding an EMP generator.

NOD Raider Buggy
Crew:1
Passengers: 0
Cargo: 50 lbs
Init: +0
Maneuver: +4
Top Speed: 275 (28)
Defense: 9
Hardness: 8
Hit Points: 40
Size: L
Purchase DC: 24
Restriction: None
Accessories: Military Radio, run-flat tires, weapon mount twin thunder machine guns, off road design, targeting system
Notes: Half penalties for rough terrain, semi turret for machine gun allows to attack any target within front half arc (front, left and right), penalties to attack with mounted weapons while moving reduced by half. When stationary gains+2 to attack air targets due to enhanced anti-air targeting systems. Driver does not suffer from the effects of Tiberium poisoning while driving through aTiberium field, and gains +2 to save while in Tiberium Gas areas.


 Weapon Damage Crit Damage Type Range Incr Rate of Fire Magazine Linked Twin  Thunder machine gun 3d10 20 ball 100 ft S/A Linked 1400 rds


Upgraded Raider Buggy
The upgraded Raider Buggy has slightly better armour, the twin thunder machine gun is replaced with a Spitfire Laser, and fitted with an EMP generator for disabling enemy defenses, greatly aiding in base raids.
Make the following changes to the Raider Buggy:
Increase Hardness to 10;
Increase Hit Points to 40;
Replace Twin Thunder Machinegun with Spitfire Laser;
Add EMP Generator
PDC 26
Note: Immune to EMP attacks from itself and other Raider Buggies, when stationary +3 attack to both air and ground targets.

*Spitfire Laser*
The Spitfire laser is similar to mini-guns, only a laser, with a high rate of fire and can cover a larger area with an autofire attack. Instead of the normal 10x10 ft area, it affects a 20x20 ft area, Reflex save DC 16 for half damage, using 10 rounds of ammunition.

 Weapon Damage Crit Damage Type Range Incr Rate of Fire Magazine Spitfire Laser 4d10 20 fire 110 ft S/a 1600 rds


*EMP Generator*
The Raider Buggy is fitted with an EMP generator, and fitted with systems to render it immune to EMP attacks. The EMP affects all electronics and objects within a 50 foot radius, shutting down everything, remaining nonfunctional until repaired (see d20 Modern Repair skill for details). Deals no damage to living creatures,however those with cybernetics take 1d4 points of electricity damage per cybernetic device (maximum 5d4) and must succeed a Fort save DC 15 or be stunned for 1d4 rounds. If the cybernetically enhanced creature rolls a natural one on its Fort save, each of its cybernetic devices takes 1d4 electrical damage. 
Military vehicles, such as mecha, robots, starships, etc take 5d4 points of electrical damage. The Raider Buggy is immune to the EMP effects from itself and other Raider Buggies.

Tiberium Enhanced Raider
Further research into Tiberium has lead to some enhancements that can be used to upgrade the standard Raider or the upgraded Raider. The tiberium enhanced version is equipped with a speed booster and Tiberium Infuser, allowing making an even better quick strike and harasser as it can quickly get away, and when striking from a Tiberium field enhances its attack or defense capabilities, or can retreat to a tiberium field to effect repairs.
Make the following changes to a Raider Buggy or Upgraded Raider Buggy:
Add non-metallic construction, immune to corrosion of Tiberium gas and fields;
Add Speed Booster;
Tiberium Infuser;
Increase PDC by +1

*Speed Boost*
A slightly upgraded version from the Nod Buggy's version with improvements in technology, fuel and Tiberium refinement.
When activated, a free action, the vehicle gains a +70 square boost in speed for up to 5 rounds,but can be deactivated at any time before then, however the driver suffers a -4 to Drive checks. Rams made will gain 1 bonus die to damage. When active, the engine compartment and exhaust emit a green glow, which will light up a 30 foot area like a lantern, which will negate any attempts to hide the vehicle at night. This can be used any amount of times as long as the vehicle has fuel.

*Tiberium Infuser*
While the vehicle is within the area of a Tiberium Gas attack (such as the Tiberium Cloud from Nod Buggy or Attack Buggy with Tiberium engine upgrades) or a Tiberium field, the Infuser absorbs Tiberium and feeds it to either the weapons or the armour of the vehicle.
Each round the vehicle is in a Tiberium area, the driver must select one of the following enhancements. It can be changed at the start of each of the driver's round:
Weapon Enhancement -The weapons are enhanced by Tiberium, dealing +2 damage / die for the next attack, which must be made that round or the next round. A target damaged by the a Tiberium infused attack must also make a Fort save DC 15 or suffer 1 point of Constitution damage, while those that save suffer only an additional 1d4 points of damage due to damage from bits of Tiberium in the wound from the attack.
Repair - The Infuser uses the Tiberium to repair damage to the vehicle, repairing 1d4 Hit Points.
Armour Enhancement -The Infuser strengthens the armour and structure of the vehicle, granting it +2 Defense and +5 Hardness until the start of the driver's next turn.


NOD Light Tank mk1

Early tanks used by NOD were modified surplus M2A2 Bradley APCs that removed the 25mm autocannon and sacrificed troop capacity for a heavier cannon and fitted with two four-tube Javelin TOW launchers for some anti-air and additional heavy anti-armour purposes. In the early days of Kane's return to power, these tanks were used as skirmishers, and eventually regulated to base defense and reserve units as better vehicles were available. Later models were fitted with special Tiberium enhancements as Kane experimented with Tiberium.
Some NOD cells still use these tanks as parts are relatively easy to come by, and require only minor modifications to pass for regular Bradleys used by other nations during infiltration or ambush operations. The NOD light tank mk1 is three squares wide, four squares long, provides full cover to its occupants. The vehicle is equipped with a 75mm cannon mounted in a full turret, plus two four-tube Javelin TOW launchers. There are three hatches over each crew position, driver, gunner and commander, plus the large  door in the back is retained, used to allow quick reloading or repairs. Takes a full-round action to enter the vehicle through a top hatch, and another full-round action to start it moving.

NOD Light Tank mk1 (PL5)
Crew: 3
Passengers: 0
Cargo: 200 lbs
Init: -4
Maneuver: -4
Top Speed: 70 (7)
Defense: 6
Hardness: 15
Hit Points: 58
Size: Gargantuan
Purchase DC: 46
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: Search light, military radio, 75mm cannon, 2 4-tube Javelin TOW launchers, darkvision 200 ft, thermo vision 200 ft, hazardous chemical and radiation sensors and GPS

Weapons
75mm cannon, 6d10, 20x2, ballistic, 150 ft, semi, 40 rds, ignores 5 points of hardness/DR.

*Alternate Ammunition*
High Explosive - Deals 8d6 fire damage to target and to 10 foot radius, Reflex save DC 15 for half, except the target hit doesn't get save. PDC 20 for 10 rounds.
Tiberium Enhanced - Deals 8d10 ballistic damage, critical 20x3, plus crews of vehicles, or anyone in a building struck need to make Fort save DC 15 or suffer 1d4 Constitution damage. On a successful save the crew only suffers 1d4 damage to hit points. PDC 22 for 10 rounds.

Tiberium Enhanced Light Tank mk1
Kane's scientists experimented with enhancing the Light Tank mk1 to make it a better infiltrator and ambusher, allowing it to blend in with Bradleys used by other nations.
Make the following changes to a NOD Light Tank mk1 to create a Tiberium Enhanced Light Tank mk1:
Add Tiberium Infuser;
Add EMP Generator;
Chameleonic Surface;
Increase PDC by +1.

*Tiberium Infuser*
While the vehicle is within the area of a Tiberium Gas attack (such as the Tiberium Cloud from Nod Buggy or Attack Buggy with Tiberium engine upgrades) or a Tiberium field, the Infuser absorbs Tiberium and feeds it to either the weapons or the armour of the vehicle.
Each round the vehicle is in a Tiberium area, the driver must select one of the following to enhancements. It can be changed at the start of each of the driver's round:
Weapon Enhancement - The weapons are enhanced by Tiberium, dealing +2 damage / die for the next attack, which must be made that round or the next round. A target damaged by the a Tiberium infused attack must also make a Fort save DC 15 or suffer 1 point of Constitution damage, while those that save suffer only an additional 1d4 points of damage due to damage from bits of Tiberium in the wound from the attack.
Repair - The Infuser uses the Tiberium to repair damage to the vehicle, repairing 1d4 Hit Points.
Armour Enhancement - The Infuser strengthens the armour and structure of the vehicle, granting it +2 Defense and +5 Hardness until the start of the driver's next turn.

*EMP Generator*
The vehicle is fitted with an EMP generator, and fitted with systems to render it immune to EMP attacks. The EMP affects all electronics and objects within a 50 foot radius, shutting down everything, remaining nonfunctional until repaired (see d20 Modern Repair skill for details). Deals no damage to living creatures, however those with cybernetics take 1d4 points of electricity damage per cybernetic device (maximum 5d4) and must succeed a Fort save DC 15 or be stunned for 1d4 rounds. If the cybernetically enhanced creature rolls a natural one on its Fort save, each of its cybernetic devices takes 1d4 electrical damage.
Military vehicles, such as mecha, robots, starships, etc take 5d4 points of electrical damage. The NOD vehicle is immune to the EMP effects from itself and other NOD vehicles.

*Chameleonic Surface*
The surface of the vehicle is coated with sensors and paint-on style LCD, allowing it to change the colouring of the vehicle. This is used to alter the vehicle's colouring and insignia to that of another nation's vehicles, or can be used to help the vehicle blend into its surroundings. Grants +4 to disguise the vehicle as that of another nation's, or +4 to Hide checks as the surface is changed to show what's on the opposite side to better help hide it.


----------



## kronos182

Some basic NOD NPCS..

NOD Trooper
The basic NOD trooper is a fairly well trained soldier and devotee to the NOD cause. The most common of NOD troops, used as front line soldiers, patrol units and reserve units. Armed with ballistic rifles, such as M-16s, Calico M951 SMG, depending on the theatre of operation and available supplies. They wear light ballistic armour with helmets that have comm systems installed, usually in either urban camo patterns or the NOD colours of red and black, with the NOD scorpion tail insignia on the chest and right shoulder. 

Low Level NOD Trooper (Strong Ord 1/Fast Ord 1)
CR 1;
Size: Medium-sized Human;
HD: 1d8+1 plus 1d8+1; hp 11
Mas: 12
Init: +2
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 19, Touch 16, flat-footed 17 (+2 Dex, +4 Class, +3 Light Armour)
BAB: +1
Grapple: +3
Attack: +3 melee (1d4+2 unarmed strike), or +3 ranged (2d8 5.56mm Rifle)
Full Attack: +3 melee (1d4+2 unarmed strike), or +3 ranged (2d8 5.56mm Rifle)
Special Attacks:
Special Qualities: Tiberium Exposure, NOD Indoctrination 
FS: 5 ft by 5 ft
Reach: 5 ft
Allegiance: NOD
Saves: Fort +2, Ref +3, Will -1.
Action Points: 0
Rep: +0
Abilities: Str 15, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 13, Wis 8, Cha 10
Occupation: Blue-collar (Drive, Intimidate)
Skills: Craft Mechanical +4, Drive +5, Hide +5, Intimidate +1, Knowledge current events +4, Knowledge street wise +4, Listen +2 Move Silently +5, Profession +2, Read/Write English, Sleight of Hand +5, Speak English.
Feats: Armour Proficiency (light), Personal Firearms Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Combat Martial Arts.
Possessions: Light Armour, Talon Rifle, 120 rounds of ammunition, military radio, various gear and personal possessions.


Mid Level NOD Trooper (Strong Ord 3/Fast Ord 3)
CR 5;
Size: Medium-sized Human;
HD: 3d8+3 plus 3d8+3; hp 33
Mas: 12
Init: +2
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 21, Touch 18, flat-footed 19 (+2 Dex, +6 Class, +3 Light Armour)
BAB: +5
Grapple: +7
Attack: +7 melee (1d4+2 unarmed strike), or +7 ranged (2d8 5.56mm Rifle)
Full Attack: +7 melee (1d4+2 unarmed strike), or +7 ranged (2d8 5.56mm Rifle)
Special Attacks:
Special Qualities: Tiberium Exposure, NOD Indoctrination
FS: 5 ft by 5 ft
Reach: 5 ft
Allegiance: NOD
Saves: Fort +4, Ref +5, Will +2.
Action Points: 0
Rep: +1
Abilities: Str 15, Dex 15, Con 12, Int 13, Wis 8, Cha 10
Occupation: Blue-collar (Drive, Intimidate)
Skills: Climb +4, Craft Mechanical +4, Drive +7, Hide +7, Intimidate +3, Knowledge current events +4, Knowledge street wise +4, Listen +3, Move Silently +6, Profession +2, Read/Write English, Repair +4,  Sleight of Hand +5, Speak English, Swim +4.
Feats: Armour Proficiency (light), Personal Firearms Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Combat Martial Arts, Dodge, Advanced Firearms Proficiency.
Possessions: Hydra Light Armour, Talon Rifle, 120 rounds of ammunition, various gear and personal possessions.


*NOD Indoctrination*
As a move equivalent action, using training and Indoctoration techniques used by NOD, the Trooper gains +1 to attack rolls for the next 1d4 rounds. Useable 3 times per day. The Trooper is also immune to feat effects all the time.

*Tiberium Exposure*
The NOD trooper is educated in Tiberium and has had some exposure, gaining a +1 to Fort saves against Tiberium exposure, and gains +1 to any checks related to Tiberium and Tiberium based technology.


Rocket Soldier
The rocket soldier is a NOD trooper with training in using missile and rocket launchers as an anti-armour or anti-aircraft weapon specialist. They are equipped with a pistol and a portable light TOW launcher, which can be fired from the shoulder, or set up with a tripod for greater accuracy.
Make the following changes to the NOD Trooper to make a Rocket Soldier:
Replace Combat Martial Arts feat with Exotic Weapons (rocket launchers) feat;
Replace 5.56mm rifle with 9mm pistol (Glock or similar pistols) with 3 reloads;
Add Light TOW launcher with 4 reloads.

*Light TOW Launcher*
Next-generation of guided anti-armour weapon system, a lighter version based on the Javelin, it become quite common amongst some of the major militaries.
It features improvements over other anti-armour weapons including imaging infrared system, fire and forget capacity. It can also be used in a limited anti-aircraft capacity against slow, low-flying aircraft, such as helicopters. The missile's normal attack mode is top-down, in which it attacks the thinly armoured roof of an armoured vehicle, but can be switched to a direct targeting assault mode, good for attacking the sides of armoured vehicles, or attacking fortified or reinforced structures. The weapon also has a "soft launch" signature, producing lower overpressure and backblast than its predecessors, making it more ideal for use in enclosed spaces. It uses a detachable, reusable targeting system. This targeting system integrates day sights and a lightweight FLIR-type passive IR night sight with a power system based on disposable batteries, into a hand-held surveillance unit as well as the targeting system. The whole system weighs 20 lbs plus 10 lbs for a tripod, however it can be fired from the shoulder, although slightly less accurate.
Light TOW  (PL5 Exotic Weapon Proficiency)
Damage: 8d6, ignore 8 points of hardness
Blast Radius: 10 ft
Critical: 20 x2
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: 200 ft
Rate of Fire: single
Size: large
Weight: 20 lbs, tripod 10 lbs
Ammo: 1
Purchase DC: 35 (Mil +3)
Notes: Ignores 8 points of hardness, will not fire at a target within 30 feet. In top-down fire mode takes full round to fire, ignore 1 point of Defense from target's armour and a further 4 points of hardness, but reduce range increment by 50 feet. In direct fire mode, firing is a normal attack action. Attaching or removing the targeting unit is a move equivalent action. The detached targeting unit can act as nightvision goggles with a 200 ft range and binoculars, a laser designator and range finder. The launcher is designed so that it can be fired from the user's shoulder, like an RPG launcher or bazooka, but suffers -1 to attack rolls. Setting the tripod and attaching the launcher can be done in 2 rounds by a single person, or a two man team can do it in a single round.


Chemical Warrior
The chemical warrior was NOD's first use of weaponized Tiberium. They were members of the Black Hand, elite members used as special forces, personal guards of Kane and high ranking NOD members and type of religious police within the Brotherhood. The chemical warrior is equipped with specialized bio-hazard suits that allow them to cross Tiberium fields with ease, gas masks and chemical sprayers. The chemical sprayers spray Tiberium gas, making it particularly deadly to infantry, but also effective against armoured vehicles and buildings.
Make the following changes to NOD Trooper to make a Chemical Warrior:
Add Craft: Chemical +4, Knowledge: Earth and Life Sciences +4, remove Intimidate and Knowledge: Streetwise;
Add special Quality: Black Hand Training;
Add additional allegiance: Black Hand;
Replace 5.56mm rifle with Tiberium Sprayer;
Replace Light armour with Chemical Armour.

*Black Hand Training*
Members of the Black Hand are incredibly loyal to Kane and the NOD philosophy, and act as special forces units and religious police within the Brotherhood. When acting in a way that furthers the NOD cause (GM discretion), or on orders direct from Kane or another NOD leader, they gain a +1 moral bonus to attack and all checks that are related to those orders. They also gain +1 Reputation and Intimidate checks when dealing with any other NOD member except against NOD leaders or Kane.

*Tiberium Sprayer*
The Tiberium sprayer is a chemical sprayer, a large tank with a handheld sprayer connected together via a heavy hose. 
The sprayer shoots a 5-foot-wide, 30-foot-long line of green Tiberium gas that deals 3d6 points of acid damage, plus all within the line must make a Fort save DC 20 or suffer 1d4 Constitution damage. Those that save suffer 2d4 points of hit point damage. The round after firing, the line of the gas turns into a small cloud, filling a 20 foot wide, 20 ft high, 30 foot long area, and lingers for 1d4 rounds and requires a strong wind (40 mph or greater) to start to dissipate. Those in the cloud can not see more than 5 feet in front of them, obscuring all vision, including darkvision and thermal vision, giving everything concealment within 5 ft (20% miss chance) and those farther total concealment (50% miss chance), those in the cloud have total concealment from those outside the cloud. Those in the cloud wearing, carrying or vehicles made of metal suffer 2d6 points of acid damage every round. People without environmentally sealed/NBC armour or vehicles must make a Fort save DC 20 or suffer 1d4 Constitution damage. Those that save suffer 2d4 points of hit point damage. The save must be made once very minute within the cloud. Those who fail the Fort save more than twice within a week of each other have a 50% +10% per failed Fort save above 2 within 1 week of developing permanent health problems which will cause 1d4 points of permanent Constitution damage, and any time the victim would make a save against Exhaustion, Fatigue or Massive Damage suffers -4 to the save and Fatigue and Exhaustion last twice as long, requiring double the normal recovery time.
The Tiberium sprayer has enough compressed gas to shoot 10 times before the supply runs out. Refilling or replacing the fuel pack has a purchase DC of 15.
Weight: 50 lbs
PDC: 20 Mil (+4)

*Chemical Armour*
The chemical armour is special hazard suits that protects against Tiberium exposure and the corrosive damage of Tiberium gas. It comes with air filters, a limited air supply, military radio with special encryption for Black Hand communications.

Chemical Armour (PL 5, Light Armour Proficiency)
Type: Light
Equipment Bonus: +2
Nonprof. Bonus: +1
Str Bonus: 0
Nonprof Str Bonus: 0
Max Dex: +5
Armour Penalty: -1
Speed (30 ft): 30 ft
Weight: 10 lbs
Purchase DC: 14
Restriction: Res (+2)
Notes: Full body covering, multiple pockets and clips for attaching gear. Helmet provides +2 against visual attacks (gaze attacks, flash bangs, etc), air filter provides +4 vs airborne toxins and diseases, grants low light vision, immunity to Tiberium exposure, acid immunity, military radio (with special encryption for Black Hand only communication), 4 hour air supply.


----------



## kronos182

NOD Militant, very basic soldier, even weaker than low level Trooper.

Militant Trooper

Militants are primarily disillusioned, or possibly ecstatic men and women who have flocked to the NOD banner to escape harsh lives in Yellow Zones, or from other war torn areas. NOD commanders will generally use them as cannon fodder, sending waves of militants ahead of regular soldiers to soften up the enemy. Typically organized in squads of 10 or larger units, given broad orders for targets.

Low Level NOD Trooper (Dedicated Ordinary 1)
CR 1;
Size: Medium-sized Human;
HD: 1d6+1
Mas: 12
Init: +2
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 19, Touch 16, flat-footed 17 (+2 Dex, +4 Class, +3 Light Armour)
BAB: +0
Grapple: -1
Attack: -1 melee (1d3-1 unarmed non-lethal), or +2 ranged (2d8 5.56mm Rifle)
Full Attack: -1 melee (1d3-1 unarmed non-lethal), or +2 ranged (2d8 5.56mm Rifle)
Special Attacks:
Special Qualities:  
FS: 5 ft by 5 ft
Reach: 5 ft
Allegiance: NOD
Saves: Fort +2, Ref +2, Will +3.
Action Points: 0
Rep: +0
Abilities: Str 8, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 13, Wis 15, Cha 10
Occupation: Blue-collar (Drive, Intimidate)
Skills: Craft Mechanical +3, Drive +4, Hide +3, Intimidate +1, Knowledge current events +5, Knowledge street wise +4, Listen +2, Move Silently +3, Profession +2, Read/Write English, Speak English, Spot +4, Survival +4, Treat Injury +4.
Feats: Armour Proficiency (light), Personal Firearms Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency.
Possessions: Light Armour, 5.56mm rifle, 100 rounds of ammunition, military radio, various gear and personal possessions.
Organization: Squads (10), Platoon (40), or larger groups.


----------



## Lord Zack

I wonder what Halloween would be like on Coreline. I mean Coreline probably already has plenty of spooks and such, but Halloween is known in myth and folklore as a day where boundaries between worlds become thin and the dead and the fey roam the land. The wearing of costumes was originally intended to disguise the wearers from these beings. The offering of treats may be required to appease them. Then there are the fictions who are associated with Halloween. I may have more ideas later.

I have stats for the Moto-Bug and Buzz Bomber, I just need to get them up on the thread.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> I wonder what Halloween would be like on Coreline. I mean Coreline probably already has plenty of spooks and such, but Halloween is known in myth and folklore as a day where boundaries between worlds become thin and the dead and the fey roam the land. The wearing of costumes was originally intended to disguise the wearers from these beings. The offering of treats may be required to appease them. Then there are the fictions who are associated with Halloween. I may have more ideas later.
> 
> I have stats for the Moto-Bug and Buzz Bomber, I just need to get them up on the thread.




Lots of ghosts, zombies, ghouls and the like.. Ghostbusters are extremely busy.. Reapers (ever seen Dead Like Me?) are busy.. many people are locked up in their homes or emergency shelters to avoid the worse of things..


----------



## marcoasalazarm

The short stories by OrionPax09 and others show one Halloween, and it's a pretty hard-core "everything spooky rampages all over the place" kind of scenario. Although obviously this doesn't happens ALL of the time. Still, expecting things like several versions of Michael Myers rampaging through Haddonfield (and the towns that stood in for it throughout the "Halloween" film series) and guys trying to empower their spells for whatever-the-heck-is-their-plans by sacrificing something to Samhain.


----------



## Lord Zack

I think it would be interesting if people could actually avoid some trouble by adhering to traditions like trick-or-treating. So if you put on a costume you can avoid monsters troubling you, though perhaps the costume needs to be sufficiently convincing? If a fairy shows up at your home you can offer a treat to avoid having to deal with their tricks.

I am giving some thought to the possibility of Warhammer 40000 Orks appearing on Earth. Even if the initial Waagh! is dealt with the spores could of course spawn additional Orks that might become semi-feral. You might have Orks that steal bikes and become a biker gang, some that steal ships and become Freebooters, some acting as mercenaries, etc. Then there could be Fantasy Orcs and Goblins, though it might be hard to tell the difference and they would probably mingle.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

In a world with all kinds of Fiction available, many monsters can be counteracted in such a fashion. Guess the Fair Folk is one of them. With many others, like Myers, the "Borderlands" solution (read "the one with the biggest guns and set of (important part of the groin area) wins") must apply.

As for Orks, was thinking that the clans that thrive are one like the Blood Axes (because they are the reasonable (...ish...) Ork Klan).

Where best to place some Warhammer Fantasy stuff...? England sounds like an incredibly obvious spot, of course, but maybe Spain instead? Think there's a nice enough community there to "set some seeds" during the Vanishing, plus stuff like the original Inquisition obviously means the whole "regression" thing is showing off.


----------



## Lord Zack

I mean the Old World is based on Europe, Africa and Asia, though focusing on the European parts, Naggaroth is based on North America and Lustria is based on South America. It is hard to pick out one place, aside perhaps from England where the creators are from, that is obvious to associate with Warhammer. Maybe there can be pockets of Warhammer stuff in multiple places and maybe even a copy of the whole world somewhere out in space?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Guess that's the best option. Guess also one planet for Classic WHF and one for "Age of Sigmar".... or maybe best to ignore "Age of Sigmar"?


----------



## Lord Zack

Age of Sigmar is a little tricky, because it has its own cosmology that doesn't even have planets. We could have some stuff from Age of Sigmar show up, just not in any particular place.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> Age of Sigmar is a little tricky, because it has its own cosmology that doesn't even have planets. We could have some stuff from Age of Sigmar show up, just not in any particular place.




What was Age of Sigmar again? I know of Fantasy (haven't read into any of the lore), and 40K of course... but not Sigmar..


----------



## Lord Zack

It is a follow-up to Warhammer Fantasy, set an indeterminate amount of time in the future, after the destruction of the old world and the creation of a new one.

I have a few ideas I've been thinking about:

A base of protoss that appeared on the Yucatan Peninsula during the 23 hours.

An agreement by several spacefaring nations that have interest in Earth, to not meddle with Earthly affairs and to protect Earth when it is threatened. Called the Riah Accord (after the formal name of Side 6) and is so full of loopholes that it effectively only prevents an actual invasion.

Tau incursion into the Koprulu Sector along with an invasion by the Imperium of Man led by the Ultramarines. The Tau have opened negotiations with the Terran Dominion, Protoss Protectorate and even the Zerg Triumvirate. The Alpha Quadrant Alliance has some interests in the sector, establishing Deep Space KS One over the world of Haven, a Federation Protectorate.


----------



## Lord Zack

https://stellaris.paradoxwikis.com/Preset_empires

At least some of these species may have a presence in the Milky Way, or possibly other galaxies. I am particularly fond of the Blorg.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Yucatan Peninsula I think is a "Fallout"-style wasteland with mutagenic goo. Think Raptorial created that detail. There could still be a base there, though.

Korpulu Sector ideas sound good.

Considering strategic games, I was trying to think about whether or not to add stuff from "Civilization: Beyond Earth" to the setting.


----------



## Lord Zack

There is plenty of room in the galaxy for more stuff. Though the space around Sol is probably pretty crowded. For instance, Klingon territory overlaps with that of the Federated Suns! That's not necessarily a bad thing, though. It gives plenty of potential adventure opportunities. The idea of Klingons fighting 'Mechs, maybe buying or building their own mecha as well is pretty awesome.

What about the "Riah Accord" idea? I need to develop it more, but I think it would be interesting. Bad guys can try to use loopholes in the rules for their own ends and the players can try to stop them. The villain group I've been working on, which I currently have no other name for besides, "the Conspiracy," would be heavily involved in the creation of the Accords, using them to further their own ends.

I've also been working on a series of scenarios for Warhammer, focusing on Hawaii during and shortly after the 23 hours.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> There is plenty of room in the galaxy for more stuff. Though the space around Sol is probably pretty crowded. For instance, Klingon territory overlaps with that of the Federated Suns! That's not necessarily a bad thing, though. It gives plenty of potential adventure opportunities. The idea of Klingons fighting 'Mechs, maybe buying or building their own mecha as well is pretty awesome.
> 
> What about the "Riah Accord" idea? I need to develop it more, but I think it would be interesting. Bad guys can try to use loopholes in the rules for their own ends and the players can try to stop them. The villain group I've been working on, which I currently have no other name for besides, "the Conspiracy," would be heavily involved in the creation of the Accords, using them to further their own ends.




Hmm... Giant Batleth wielding mechs.. 
What is the Riah Accord? I think i semi remember mention of this, but I don't remember these.. or the Conspiracy.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Not just that... imagine transforming mechs that borrow the "Death Glider" design, modify it so it's more like a Bath'let, and then go to town. Guess they are giant walking blades.

The idea of the Accord works. Allows for pirates but if, say for example, the Ctarl-Ctarl try to invade, they will find out the HARD way that they are not "invincible".

Hmm... or maybe the Shadows... probably the Vorlons and the Shadows are keeping at their game but knowing now that people know how insidious they are (anybody with an Amazon Prime account does) and with things like the Accord disallowing them to use their big guns, it means both sides have gone back to playing shadow games.

Considering other conspiracies, one that had been on my mind ever since this whole thing started is called "Obsessive Dot Com", which is kind of the greatest collection of those archetypical "people who will do anything, including kidnapping and murder, to be able to proclaim that they the ones with 'the most toys'" kind of villains in... well... probably the galaxy.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Not just that... imagine transforming mechs that borrow the "Death Glider" design, modify it so it's more like a Bath'let, and then go to town. Guess they are giant walking blades.
> 
> The idea of the Accord works. Allows for pirates but if, say for example, the Ctarl-Ctarl try to invade, they will find out the HARD way that they are not "invincible".
> 
> Hmm... or maybe the Shadows... probably the Vorlons and the Shadows are keeping at their game but knowing now that people know how insidious they are (anybody with an Amazon Prime account does) and with things like the Accord disallowing them to use their big guns, it means both sides have gone back to playing shadow games.
> 
> Considering other conspiracies, one that had been on my mind ever since this whole thing started is called "Obsessive Dot Com", which is kind of the greatest collection of those archetypical "people who will do anything, including kidnapping and murder, to be able to proclaim that they the ones with 'the most toys'" kind of villains in... well... probably the galaxy.




If the mech transforms, I think a klingon one would transform into something like a bird of prey or vorcha cruiser.. actually.. most Klingon ship designs don't lend well to transforming mechs.. except the Negh'Var flagship.. and that's pushing it. Although a flying Bath'let could work, the problem is not a good combat design (ramming to attack) as Klingon while can seem suicidal don't always see suicidal attacks as honorable.
Hmm... I might make it work..


----------



## Lord Zack

Basically I imagine the Accord as having two main effects. First the Accord forbids any of its signatories (which are all interstellar powers with some interest in Earth) from having too many military forces on Earth (possibly also covering orbit, the Lagrange Points and the Moon as well, basically the entire Earth Sphere/System) or engaging in most military actions. Second, all signatories are required to protect the Earth from attacks from outside forces. There would be other provisions, such as, not too stringent limitations on the import of certain technologies, which doesn't prevent say, Section 31 from having mobile suit plants built at a Federation shipyard, using advanced technology like replicators to quickly build mobile weapons and then funneling some of them to their allies in Zeon and the Titans (all of these are members of the Conspiracy I alluded to)...


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> Basically I imagine the Accord as having two main effects. First the Accord forbids any of its signatories (which are all interstellar powers with some interest in Earth) from having too many military forces on Earth (possibly also covering orbit, the Lagrange Points and the Moon as well, basically the entire Earth Sphere/System) or engaging in most military actions. Second, all signatories are required to protect the Earth from attacks from outside forces. There would be other provisions, such as, not too stringent limitations on the import of certain technologies, which doesn't prevent say, Section 31 from having mobile suit plants built at a Federation shipyard, using advanced technology like replicators to quickly build mobile weapons and then funneling some of them to their allies in Zeon and the Titans (all of these are members of the Conspiracy I alluded to)...




Ah, cool.
Oh.. about replicators.. there is stuff that replicators can't create.. also even with a large enough replicator a FULL mech isn't something that can just be whipped up in a matter of minutes.. need raw materials, the components that can't be replicated, and time to assemble.. BUT.. I'd say a well stocked and organized location, such as a Federation style manufacturing plant could probably assemble something like the mass produced GMs in a matter of days (provided all parts are there and man power available) especially during war time conditions.. say.. 1d4+2 days if all parts, material and manpower per mech. And assuming a decent sized plant.. could produce anywhere from say.. 5 to 10 at a time. Maybe have 4 lines for GMs, two for heavier ones (take an extra day or so).. and one for special units that take longer and more resources.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

If "decent-sized" is the size of an average warehouse, then that leaves a pretty large amount of space out there where Section 31 can conceal a surprise phaser-wielding Gouf wing for deployment...


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> If "decent-sized" is the size of an average warehouse, then that leaves a pretty large amount of space out there where Section 31 can conceal a surprise phaser-wielding Gouf wing for deployment...




A decent sized warehouse converted into a production line is only going to be able to have maybe.. 3 to 6 lines MAX.. production takes up a LOT of space. and most warehouses are not TALL enough to stand a mech up (let alone a door to let them walk out of easily), they have to be done laying down and rolled out the building that way. If a mech is 50 feet tall, and say 25ish wide in total.. you'll need at least 3 times that area just for assembling. Not counting storage of the components, fuel, ammunition to be loaded, administration/production crew areas that are needed for lunch/washrooms.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Anybody here knows if we got stats for Patlabors?


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Anybody here knows if we got stats for Patlabors?




Not yet that I'm aware of.. give me 15 min to check if there might be any in the google doc archive that I need to update...
Edit: Nope, can't find any of them.. get me a link for info and adding it to list (been really busy lately so some stuff has just been waiting, or getting pushed back when I get inspired on something else).


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Here you go, man:

http://www.macross2.net/m3/moremecha/av98-ingram.htm
http://www.macross2.net/m3/moremecha/av98-armor.htm
http://mechanime.wikia.com/wiki/Labor_AV-98_"Ingram"
http://mechanime.wikia.com/wiki/Labor_AV-0_"Peacemaker"
http://www.patlabor.info/laborspat.htm


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Another thing regarding the Accords.... wonder if the Brighthammer Imperium would sign it. Maybe so, they are the "good guy" Imperium, but still hard to tell.


----------



## Lord Zack

For the Federation mobile suit plants idea, note that they would be located in space. So that would allow for more room for the facilities. I would think later, more advanced mobile suits like the AMX-014 Döven Wolf or the F91 Gundam F91 would be preferred. I mean the UEFA and Zeon are still using older mobile suits, so maybe they would make parts, but manufacture new ones? I don't think so, especially since the Federation's manufacturing tech should let them build more advanced units more quickly and less expensively.

Many of the Zeon units would be deployed directly to Mars to join the fighting there.

I've been working on some Warhammer 40000 units for the scenario I want to do. Link here: https://docs.google.com/document/d/17ewBd_qx6sMhGIywDccl0OYGwMViyt5aWmpTruTGq6g/edit?usp=drivesdk


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> For the Federation mobile suit plants idea, note that they would be located in space. So that would allow for more room for the facilities. I would think later, more advanced mobile suits like the AMX-014 Döven Wolf or the F91 Gundam F91 would be preferred. I mean the UEFA and Zeon are still using older mobile suits, so maybe they would make parts, but manufacture new ones? I don't think so, especially since the Federation's manufacturing tech should let them build more advanced units more quickly and less expensively.
> 
> Many of the Zeon units would be deployed directly to Mars to join the fighting there.
> 
> I've been working on some Warhammer 40000 units for the scenario I want to do. Link here: https://docs.google.com/document/d/17ewBd_qx6sMhGIywDccl0OYGwMViyt5aWmpTruTGq6g/edit?usp=drivesdk




Need me to make more actual WH40K units? or more SC stuff?


----------



## Lord Zack

If you want to try to do some Warhammer 40000 units that would be cool. I am looking for Brood War-era Terran and Zerg units, Arachnids and United States Forces.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> If you want to try to do some Warhammer 40000 units that would be cool. I am looking for Brood War-era Terran and Zerg units, Arachnids and United States Forces.




More Starcraft, Arachnids, gottcha. And US stuff? Like current era military stuff?


----------



## Lord Zack

Yeah, modern day United States, in particular the Army.

I should clarify that I need stats to be used in the Warhammer 40000 game, not d20 Modern.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> Yeah, modern day United States, in particular the Army.
> 
> I should clarify that I need stats to be used in the Warhammer 40000 game, not d20 Modern.




Stats in WH40K system? That I don't know... d20 system I can do.. Palladium system I can do.. 
As for US Army stuff.. there'a already stats for the M1 Abrams and M2/M3 Bradley.. I think I've got some stuff from the old WotC forums.. the Crazy something or other Car Lot which had a few other items like some fighters and the like.


----------



## kronos182

Ok.. I was just looking over what US Military stuff is in d20 Modern.. and the Abrams is looking kind of underwhelming.. so I'll be doing a bunch of military vehicles in the next little while for you, [MENTION=53996]Lord Zack[/MENTION]


----------



## Lord Zack

I could also use some more information on what gear United States Army personnel, including Army National Guard. I am also researching what forces are stationed on the Big Island of Hawaii.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Hey, don't sweat the Abrams. They're the basis for the Mark One BOLO, after all.

On that end... proposed vehicle....

The "Laumer Package" Abrams. Additional automation, railguns instead of machine guns (and a few additional ones spread throughout the frame for anti-personnel purposes) and the main cannon's been replaced with a high-energy laser.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7670wojSc3M

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOl3vKdYttY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pOl3vKdYttY

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_equipment_of_the_United_States_Army

https://taskandpurpose.com/army-gear-weapons-uniforms-2018/

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hawaii_Army_National_Guard

I guess this is a start. Will try to find more.


----------



## Lord Zack

A quick thought, would Blakists ally with/defect to the Adeptus Mechanicus? It seems possible that some of them at least could come to see Jerome Blake as a prophet of the Omnissah, similar to how the Emperor is viewed as the Omnissah himself. I've also thought that some factions of the Brotherhood of Steel could ally with the Mechanicus.

I've also been wondering how professional wrestling would be like in Coreline. Specifically the concept of Kayfabe. Would it even exist in Coreline? It seems to me that the wrestling personas could be a type of Fiction. Which touches on the idea of Fictions that are related to actual people.


----------



## kronos182

A slightly more realistic take on the Abrams tank than what is in the core book.
Also some real life variants and the suggested Laumer package Abrams.

M1A2 Abrams (Track Tank)
An American third-generation main battle tank designed to be highly mobile with heavy armour and armed. In service for 30 plus years with many upgrades has kept the Abrams one of the top tanks in service.
Crewed by 4, driver,gunner, gun loader and a commander. It has three top hatches, one for thedriver, and two on the turret (the driver's position cannot be reached from the other positions, which are all in the turret). Takes a full-round action to enter the tank, and another full-round action to start it moving. The Abrams is three squares wide, six squares long (26.02 ft long for the hull, 32.04 ft counting the barrel of the cannon, 12 ft wide and 8 ft high, weighing 54 tons, depending on variant), provides full cover to its occupants. Comes equipped with a 120mm tank cannon and an M2HB heavy machine gun, both mounted in full turrets. The M2HB can be remote controlled from within the tank, but in an emergency can be manually controlled.

Crew: 4
Passengers:0
Cargo:425 lbs
Init: -4
Maneuver:-4
Top Speed: 80 (8) (265 miles / tank)
Defense:6
Hardness:20
Hit Points: 64
Size:Gargantuan
Purchase DC: 47
Restriction: Mil(+3)
Accessories: 120mm tank cannon, M2HB heavy machine gun, 2 7.62mm machine guns (1 coaxial main cannon right side, 1 pintle mounted over loader's hatch on the turret), 26-barrel smoke grenade launchers, APS, fire-control computer,thermal/nightvision for driver, gunner and commander, GPS, military radio,headlights
Notes: Half penalties for firing 120mm tank cannon, M2HB using remote system or coaxial 7.62mm machine gun while tank is moving, while stationary gain +1 to attack rolls with 120mm tank cannon and M2HB and coaxial 7.62mm machine gun,NBC protection grants +4 to Fort saves.

APS(Active Protection System) - Against missile weapons that use wired and IR targeting systems, as well as laser guidance, this system imposes a -2 to attack rolls to such weapons when targeting the tank.

Weapons

 Name Damage Critical Dam  Type Range  Incr Rate  of Fire Magazine Controller 120mm  Tank Cannon 10d12* 20 Ball 150 ft Single 1* (42  rounds) Gunner  or Commander M2HB  Heavy Machine Gun 2d12 20 Ball 110 ft A Linked  (900 rds) Commander 7.62mm  Machine Gun Pintle 2d10 20 Ball 100 ft A Linked  (10400 rds) Loader 7.62mm  Machine Gun Coaxial 2d10 20 Ball 100 ft A Linked  (10400 rds) Gunner  or Commander Smoke  Grenade Launcher (2) none - None 50 ft Semi 12  grenades  Driver  or Commander


The 120mm Tank Cannon holds 1 round, but the Abrams has space and loading mechanism that holds a total of 42 rounds, which can hold up to 5 different types of rounds. The 120mm is capable of firing up to 20 range increments in a ballistic manner,particularly with the aid of spotters and laser designators.
The stats are for a solid round, with specialty rounds as the following:
APFSDS - Armour Piercing Fin Stabilizing Discarding Sabot is a heavy anti-armour round, ignores 20 points of hardness, increase range incr to 200 ft, deals 8d12, ballistic damage. PDC 14 for 5 rounds.
HEAT - High Explosive Anti-Tank round, deals 6d12 fire damage to target, ignoring 10 points of hardness and damages a 30 foot radius area, Reflex save DC 15 for half. PDC 13 for 5 rounds.
M1028 Anti-Personnel Canister - Creates a shotgun effect that spreads from the muzzle, deals 5d12 ballistic damage to a 200 foot long, 100 foot wide cone, Reflex save DC 20 for half damage. PDC 13 for 5 rounds.
M908 Obstacle-Reduction Round - A modified HEAT round that replaces the front fuse with a steel nose for penetration. Ignores 15 points of hardness, deals 5d12 fire damage to target and 15 foot radius. If the ability to ignore hardness is 5 or more points greater than the target's hardness, the round penetrates the object and deals its damage to all on the other side, increase Reflex DC by +5.This round is particularly useful against walls and barriers, punching a large hole and clearing the other side of any infantry.

*Options*
TUSK (Tank Urban Survival Kit - This kit helps improve the survivability of the Abrams in urban settings. This kit can be added in the field (1d4 hours work requiring Craft: Mechanical DC 17, or Repair DC 19), adds reactive armour and slat armour, adds a gun shield to the pintle mounted 7.62mm machine gun to better protect the user, and an exterior phone that supporting infantry can use to communicate with the crew, mainly the tank commander, directly.
Spaced mesh negates the antitank round's ability to ignore Hardness/DR, provided it uses shaped charges and similar principles from weapons such as the M72A3 LAW and RPG-7s, and also halves their damage. Eg: A M72A3 normally deals 10d6 damage and ignores 10 points of hardness, against spaced mesh only deals 5d6 damage and the armour's hardness/DR works against the remainder damage.
Unfortunately, after each attack, spaced mess becomes less effective as it becomes damaged. After the vehicle has suffered 30 points of damage, spaced mesh is rendered useless and must be replaced.
Reactive armour reduces anti-tank missiles, rockets and ammunition's ability to ignore hardness by half, but only useful against 10 attacks from anti-tank weapons.
Gunshield proves the user of the pintle mounted 7.62mm.
Weight: +1 ton
PDC: 19 Mil (+3)

*Variants/Upgrades*
M1 TTB- Test bed design that moves the crew into the primary hull, automates the turret. Reduce crew to 3, increase hit points by +10, crew access hatches only on the main hull with two hatches, pintle mounted 7.62mm machine gun is removed. If the M1 TTB suffers 20 points of damage (after damage reduction)there is a 30% chance the turret weapons (120mm cannon, M2HB and coaxial 7.62mm machine gun) are disabled. Crew can attempt a repair with a Repair check DC 18 taking 1d4+1 rounds. Only a few prototypes exist, no upgrades of this model exist.
M1A2SEP - This version has upgraded third-generation depleted uranium armour components with graphite coating, comes standard with the TUSK kit. Gains benefits of the TUSK option, increase vehicle hardness by +2, +4 hit points. Weight: +2 tons PDC +2
M1A2C- This version has improved power generation and distribution, better communications and networking and sensors, new Vehicle Health Management System and Line Replaceable Modules for improved maintenance. Also included is improved IED and anti-mine design and an Auxiliary Power unit to allow the use of electronics without having the engine running. Anti-vehicle mines have damage reduced by half, when receiving targeting data from other sources gains+1 bonus to attack (useful for attacking targets out of line of sight), able to run all electronics without the engine running for 6 hours before needing recharging (conservative use can stretch this to 10 hours), Repair and Craft:Mechanical checks to fix, replace or install new components are reduced by 2.Range penalties for the 120mm tank cannon and the coaxial 7.62mm machine gun are reduced by half (-1 to attack for every 2 range increments) while the vehicle is stationary. Increase range per tank of fuel to 270 miles, +5 hit points. Weight +0.5 tons. PDC +2.
M1A3 -Improvements in armour technology make the armour lighter, with the same protection, allow for improved speed and mileage, giving it greater combat range. Also adds additional cameras and sensors for giving better field of vision around the vehicle. Reduce vehicle weight to 51 tons, increase speed to 90 (9), increase range to 300 miles per tank of fuel, +10 hit points.

Laumer Abrams (PL6-7)- This is an advanced upgraded version of the Abrams using technology made available after the 23 Hours. This version is slightly larger(+2 feet longer but still the same size), has advanced armour and improved power systems to power the upgraded weapons package which replaces the 120mm cannon with a heavy laser cannon, the M2HB is replaced with a heavy rapid-fire railgun, several lighter rapid-fire railguns are placed about the hull for better protection against infantry. These railguns can also be used in anti-missile defense. Features improved targeting systems, communications and tactical co-ordination systems.
Make the following changes to any variant of the M1A2 series Abrams to a Laumer Abrams:
Increase hit points by +30;
Increase Defense by +2;
Increase speed to 95 (9);
Replace 120mm tank cannon with Heavy Laser Cannon;
Replace M2HB with heavy railgun;
Replace coaxial 7.62mm machine gun with heavy railgun;
Remove pintle 7.62mm machine gun;
Add 4 rapid-fire railguns;
Add 2 ALA launchers;
Add upgraded APS;
Add TOS.
PDC+6.


 Name Damage Critical Dam  Type Range  Incr Rate  of Fire Magazine Controller Heavy  Laser Cannon 12d8 20 Fire 200 ft Single 50 rd  capacitor Gunner  or Commander Heavy  Railgun 4d12 20 Ball 120 ft A Linked  (5000 rds) Commander Rapid-Fire  Railguns 3d10 20 Ball 100 ft A Linked  (10500 rds) Gunner  or Commander Heavy  Railgun Coaxial 4d10 20 Ball 120 ft A Linked  (10500 rds) Gunner  or Commander Smoke  Grenade Launcher (2) none - None 50 ft Semi 12  grenades  Driver  or Commander Anti-Laser  Aerosol Launcher (2) none - None 30 ft  radius Single 6 uses Driver  or Commander


Heavy Laser Cannon
This heavy laser replaces the old 120mm cannon on the Abrams, dealing 12d8 fire damage, ignoring 15 points of hardness/DR. Only able to reach out to 10 range increments. The systems has a 50 shot capacitor, recharging 1 shot every 5 rounds the weapon is not in use and the engine is running.

ALA -Anti-Laser Aerosol launchers release a cloud covering a 30 foot radius around the vehicle, reducing damage from laser based attacks by 50%. This cloud also grants some concealment of 10% miss chance. The cloud persists for 2d4 rounds,however strong winds of over 30 mph will dissipate the cloud in 2 rounds. The Laumer Abrams can use its heavy laser cannon while the cloud is active, but it only deals half damage as the cloud reduces its effectiveness.

Upgraded Targeting - All weapons suffer only half penalties to attack rolls while the tank is moving, even at full speed, and gain +2 to attack rolls while the tank is stationary.

Upgraded APS - this is an upgrade to the original Active Protection System, all guided missiles from radar guided, laser or IR guided, smart missiles, all suffer -3 to target the tank while the system is active. Also the four rapid-fire railguns can be used as a type of point defense system against RPGs, rockets and missiles, with a 20% chance to destroy such attacks, however when the rapid-fire railguns are used in this manner, they can not be used for attacks,the Commander designates at the start of the round if the four railguns will be used as part of the APS or not. If not they can be used for attacking like normal.

TOS -Tactical Ops System combines GPS, military radio, the targeting system and computer systems to aid in coordinating combat with allied units. The Commander can designate up to 5 allies (or allied vehicles), granting them +1 to attacks and a +1 circumstance bonus to Defense against the target the tank is attacking. This bonus stacks with if any of the designated allies (or allied vehicles) also have a TOS system, or any other bonus from abilities or the Aid Other action that increases bonuses to attack while all allies are attacking the same target.


----------



## kronos182

M2 Bradley (Tracked APC)
The M2A1 Bradley is designed for reconnaissance and transport a squad of infantry, providing them protection from small arms fire, while providing firepower to both suppress and eliminate most threats to friendly infantry. It requires a crew of 3, driver, a gunner and a commander, with room for 7 passengers. There are three top hatches above each crew position, and a large door in the back for infantry soldiers to load or disembark. It takes a full-round action to enter the vehicle through a top hatch, and another full-round action to start it moving. It is armed with a 25mm cannon, a coaxial 7.62mm machine gun mounted in the turret, two TOW launchers, plus the there are three gun ports on each side to allow passengers to fire out of. The Bradley is three squares wide and four squares long (11.8 ft wide, 21.5 ft long, 9.8 ft tall, weighing 30.4 tons), providing full cover to its occupants. The Bradley is amphibious, able to cross shallow bodies of water, such as ponds, rivers and shallow lakes, no deeper than 50 ft. The Bradley can be carried aboard C-141 Starlifter and C-5 Galaxy aircraft.

Crew: 3
Passengers: 7
Cargo: 425 lbs
Init: -4
Maneuver: -4
Top Speed: 70 (7) (300 miles / tank), 50 (5) on water
Defense: 6
Hardness: 15
Hit Points: 58
Size: Gargantuan
Purchase DC: 45
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: 25mm cannon, coaxial 7.62mm machine gun, 2 TOW launchers, 2 4-barrel smoke grenade launchers, thermal/nightvision for driver, gunner and commander, GPS, military radio, headlights
Notes: Can only fire the TOW missiles while stationary, amphibious.

Weapons

NameDamageCriticalDam TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazineController25mm Cannon4d12*20Ball150 ftALinked (900 rds)Gunner or Commander7.62mm Machine Gun Coaxial2d1020Ball100 ftALinked (2200 rds)Gunner or CommanderTOW Launcher Javelin  (2)11d620Fire200 ftSemi6 missilesGunner or CommanderSmoke Grenade Launcher (2)none-None50 ftSemi8 grenadesDriver or Commander



The 25mm cannon is designed with a dual-feed mechanism and remote feed selection, allowing two different ammunition types and can select between the two quickly.
The stats are for a solid round, with specialty rounds as the following:
AP - Deals 4d12 ballistic damage, ignores 5 points of hardness/DR, or RAW rules ignore 3 points of Defense from equipment/armour. PDC +1
APDS - Deals 3d12 ballistic damage, ignores 7 points of hardness/dr range increment is 175 ft. PDC +2
HEI - Deals 6d6 fire damage, plus targets in 10 foot radius make Reflex save DC 15 for half but not the target struck. Deals additional 2d6 fire damage for 1d4 rounds. PDC +3
APFSDS - Deals 3d12 ballistic damage, ignores 10 points of hardness/DR, range increment 200 ft. PDC +4

Javelin TOW Missiles
Next-generation of guided anti-armour weapon system. Developed late in the 20th century, it become quite common amongst some of the major militaries.
It features improvements over other anti-armour weapons including imaging infrared system, fire and forget capacity. It can also be used in a limited anti-aircraft capacity against slow, low-flying aircraft, such as helicopters. The missile's normal attack mode is top-down, in which it attacks the thinly armoured roof of an armoured vehicle, but can be switched to a direct targeting assault mode, good for attacking the sides of armoured vehicles, or attacking fortified or reinforced structures. The weapon also has a "soft launch" signature, producing lower overpressure and backblast than its predecessors, making it more ideal for use in enclosed spaces.

Javelin (PL5 Exotic Weapon Proficiency)
Damage: 11d6, ignore 13 points of hardness
Blast Radius: 15 ft
Critical: 20 x2
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: 200 ft
Notes: Ignores 13 points of hardness, will not fire at a target within 30 feet. In top-down fire mode takes full round to fire, ignore 1 point of Defense from target's armour and a further 4 points of hardness, but reduce range increment by 50 feet. In direct fire mode, firing is a normal attack action.

Variants/Upgrades
M2A2 - Improved engine and armour upgrades for improved speed and protection, however this upgrade removes the amphibious capability and the firing ports so the infantry can't fire their weapons, the passenger capacity is reduced to only 6 troops. Increase speed to 80 (8), increase hardness by +1, add +10 hit points, increase weight to 33.7 tons. PDC +1

M2A2 ODS/ODS-E - This is an upgraded version of the M2A2 with lessons learned in combat of earlier versions, with increased storage, passenger capacity increased back to 7 and an APS system added to help protect against missile attacks. This version becomes the standard M2 in later years. Increase storage by 50 lbs, increase passenger capacity to 7, add APS (see M1 Abrams tank guided missiles suffer -2 to attack rolls. PDC +2

M2A3 - A further upgrade with improved armour, targeting systems, laser rangefinders and NBC protection is added. Increase hit points by +5, increase hardness by +1, Half penalties for firing 25mm cannon or coaxial 7.62mm machine gun while the vehicle is moving, while stationary gain +1 to attack rolls with 25mm cannon and coaxial 7.62mm machine gun. PDC +3 

M3 - This is a reconnaissance and scout version that does away with the passenger section, filling it with additional ammunition, communications and recording equipment, requiring an additional 2 crew to operate. Grants equivalent of Class II mech sensor system except can't determine target's hull, armour or superstructure of target or if weapons are functioning or not. Able to record everything sensed by sensors for 10 hours. Can intercept communications with a Computer Use with DC 15 for civilian channels, while only grants a +1 to checks against military and encrypted communications. Increase ammunition for both 25mm cannon and 7.62mm machine by by 25%, increase TOW missile payload to 12 missiles, and add the TOS system. PDC +4
TOS - Tactical Ops System combines GPS, military radio, the targeting system and computer systems to aid in co-ordinating combat with allied units. One of the comm specialists (one of the two extra crew members) can designate up to 5 allies (or allied vehicles), granting them +1 to attacks and a +1 circumstance bonus to Defense against the target the tank is attacking. This bonus stacks with if any of the designated allies (or allied vehicles) also have a TOS system, or any other bonus from abilities or the Aid Other action that increases bonuses to attack while all allies are attacking the same target.

Laumer Bradley (PL6-7)- This is an advanced upgraded version of the Bradley using technology made available after the 23 Hours. This version is slightly larger (+2 feet longer but still the same size), has advanced armour and improved power systems to power the upgraded weapons package which replaces the 25mm cannon with a medium laser cannon, the 7.62mm machine gun is replaced with a rapid-fire railgun, and the TOW launchers is replaced with mini rocket launchers with 20 mini rockets loaded. The mini rockets can be of different types, depending on mission type.
Make the following changes to any variant of the M2 series Bradly to a Laumer Bradley:
Increase hit points by +20;
Increase Defense by +2;
Increase speed to 95 (9);
Increase passenger capacity to 8;
Increase cargo capacity to 550 lbs
Replace 25mm cannon with medium Laser Cannon;
Replace coaxial 7.62mm machine gun with railgun;
Add 2 ALA launchers;
Add upgraded APS;
PDC +5.



 Name Damage Critical Dam  Type Range  Incr Rate  of Fire Magazine Controller Medium  Laser Cannon 6d8 20 Fire 200 ft Semi 50 rd  capacitor Gunner  or Commander Railgun  Coaxial 3d12 20 Ball 120 ft A Linked  (10500 rds) Gunner  or Commander Mini  Rocket Launcher (2) varies varies varies 200 ft Semi 20  rockets Gunner  or Commander Smoke  Grenade Launcher (2) none - None 50 ft Semi 12  grenades  Driver  or Commander Anti-Laser  Aerosol Launcher (2) none - None 30 ft  radius Single 6 uses Driver  or Commander



Medium Laser Cannon
This medium laser replaces the old 25mm cannon on the Abrams, dealing 6d8 fire damage, ignoring 10 points of hardness/DR. Only able to reach out to 10 range increments. The systems has a 50 shot capacitor, recharging 1 shot every 5 rounds the weapon is not in use and the engine is running.

ALA - Anti-Laser Aerosol launchers release a cloud covering a 30 foot radius around the vehicle, reducing damage from laser based attacks by 50%. This cloud also grants some concealment of 10% miss chance. The cloud persists for 2d4 rounds, however strong winds of over 30 mph will dissipate the cloud in 2 rounds. The Laumer Bradley can use its heavy laser cannon while the cloud is active, but it only deals half damage as the cloud reduces its effectiveness.

Upgraded Targeting - All weapons suffer only half penalties to attack rolls while the tank is moving, even at full speed, and gain +2 to attack rolls while the tank is stationary.

Upgraded APS - this is an upgrade to the original Active Protection System, all guided missiles from radar guided, laser or IR guided, smart missiles, all suffer -3 to target the tank while the system is active.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

The Bradley tables are wonky, man.



Lord Zack said:


> A quick thought, would Blakists ally with/defect to the Adeptus Mechanicus? It seems possible that some of them at least could come to see Jerome Blake as a prophet of the Omnissah, similar to how the Emperor is viewed as the Omnissah himself. I've also thought that some factions of the Brotherhood of Steel could ally with the Mechanicus.
> 
> I've also been wondering how professional wrestling would be like in Coreline. Specifically the concept of Kayfabe. Would it even exist in Coreline? It seems to me that the wrestling personas could be a type of Fiction. Which touches on the idea of Fictions that are related to actual people.




OK, need to think this one over.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> The Bradley tables are wonky, man.
> 
> 
> 
> OK, need to think this one over.




Yeah.. something weird happened when I pasted them into the forum. Fixed now. I hate how the forum is weird with tables..


----------



## kronos182

US military anti-material/personnel sniper..

McMillan TAC-50
The TAC-50 is a long range anti-materiel and anti-personnel bolt-action sniper rifle chambered in the .50 caliber round. While it doesn't have as large an ammunition capacity, nor the semi-automation capability of the Barrett Light Fifty, but it is lighter and slightly more accurate.

McMillan TAC-50 (PL5 Personal Firearms Proficency)
Damage: 2d12
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 175 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Size: Huge
Weight: 26 lbs
Ammo: 5 box
Purchase DC: 22 Res (+2)
Notes: Comes with electro-optical scope, bipod, grants +1 to attack rolls.

Variant
TAC-50 A1 - This version has a larger new take-down fiberglass stock with integral cheekpiece and monopod on the buttstock, a smaller pistol grip to fit a wider range of hand shapes, with or without gloves, and the bipod is modified so that the legs adjust vertically as well as forward and rearward. When taking a full round to aim, grants +2 for the next shot after aiming in addition to any other bonuses from aiming. PDC +1


----------



## Lord Zack

I don't think there is an actual Word of Blake organization in Coreline, rather there would be Blakists secretly within ComStar. Any hint of Blakist activity would provoke an immediate and extreme response, so they have to work in secret.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Considering that anybody with access to a Wiki knows about the Blakist Jihad, they really don't have an option BUT to stay in the shadows.

There may be some Blakists that went over to the Adeptus Mechanicus, but the groups that took them in are probably Heretek practitioners (a Battlemech is pretty much a cheaper Titan, in their eyes. The FTL communications tech comes in handy, though, because that means that these Mechanicus groups don't depend on Astropaths to broadcast information amongst themselves), with some degree of paranoia as a result.

Continuing on the 40K angle, Zack, I thought at the beginning that there's no Imperial Palace remnants on Earth (as far as others have been able to find. No Golden Throne has been found -- however, the Astronomican remains and it burns pretty bright). I had the idea that there's an official order from the Emperor, broadcasted during the 23 Hours, to not go into a Crusade to take back Earth... well, yet. Rumors go all over the place from the Emperor sipping margaritas in Baja to just waiting for us to be hanging ourselves long enough to make taking over easier. This leads to further schism amongst the "canon" Imperium factions, those who wish to obey the orders of the God-Emperor and those who want to go "screw this! We'll take over Terra RIGHT NOW, dammit! The Emperor is going to order it anyway, so why not show some initiative?"

Although I'm okay with saying that there's some pieces of the Palace still around and the High Lords are holed up in them if that sounds better.

Hmm.... things being what they are, I wonder if this means there's a drop in the exchange rate for the C-Note?


----------



## Lord Zack

I definitely think the High Lords of Terra should be somewhere on Coreline.They have the potential to cause problems for the Imperium, making sure it isn't too much a threat to the rest of the galaxy as well as being potential threats that characters have to deal with. If Terra isn't available to them, then perhaps they could have Necromunda as a temporary capital. Without the bureaucracy of the Administratum the ability of the High Lords to actually govern is pretty limited. They will have to rely heavily on the Inquisition  to keep the Imperium together and fight treason and heresy. Of course the Inquisition is supposed to answer only to the Emperor, so they wouldn't necessarily be working in concert.

One thing the High Lords would do is declare Lord Castellan Ursarkar E. Creed to be war master, giving him total authority of all forces defending against the 13th Black Crusade. Lord Solar Creed as he is now styled has used these powers and his tactical genius to prevent Cadia from falling to Chaos. He has even accepted various allies, including the Ynnari, the Necrons and others.

I am thinking about how we could bring in Warhammer 30000 elements. I don't think they need to be disruptive any more than the Warhammer 40000 elements.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

30K is the Horus Heresy, right?


----------



## Lord Zack

Yeah.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well, that one's a doozy. Best thing I can think of is that Fictional stuff from that era has popped up pretty often, which means an increase of Dark Age tech in the hands of "modern day" (so to speak) Imperium forces.

One small additional note: was thinking there is still an Eye of Terror, but it's smaller than its canonical size because of a calm(er... ish) Warp. And Cadia is still standing.


----------



## kronos182

I forget.. is GDI still a functioning group, or are they absorbed by the US military or some other group?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

The Global Defense Initiative is still an active group. As in its canon, it's an armed force subservient to the United Nations. There is also a large number of C&C forces ("Red Alert", "Tiberium" and "Generals" universes) working for other world militaries (the fan fiction "Operation: ENDGAME" has a moment in which President Steve Rogers gets a briefing of what U.S. forces are under attack by CHIMERA and a few C&C things are mentioned among the list -- heck, Sheppard is the one telling him all of that).

I was thinking whether or not to have superhero groups that were part of the UN ("Stormwatch" and "Overwatch", off the top of my head) reactivated and becoming part of GDI or their own (probably fusioned) entity.

There is also the status of NERV to discuss. My current headcanon is that it's still active as yet another part of the United Nations forces (Angels and Kaiju in general and people scavenging Evangelions and associated (including from universes of shows that have similar stuff because of "following the leader") technology for their own purposes are two facts that make it worth keeping around) and even if they have placed someone they can trust behind the wheel (maybe Katsuragi? Or someone else like, I don't know, that Gordon guy from the "Godzilla" movies?) the taint of Gendo Ikari's manipulations is still in the air and will never leave (Tokyo-3 has its fair share of spies amongst the population, as one of many results. There is also the fact that many versions of Ikari that have been arrested and interviewed have made it clear that the fact they are in an entirely different universe with people that know of their crimes and perfect proof that their efforts will come to nothing "make no difference".

They have also tried to blow Lilith up. Another one just appears. Transferring them away also doesn't works -- that also makes another one appear, although there is a containment facility someplace in the rear end of Systems Alliance space or Delta Quadrant or maybe even one of the other galaxies in which they placed them nevertheless.

Regarding SEELE and WILLE... well... still no clue there. Guess they are somewhat hostile).

Then again... this is all subject to change, at the current moment.


----------



## Lord Zack

I don't think a limited number of Great Crusade/Horus Heresy forces need to be considered that much of a threat. As long as they are equally as divided as the 40k Imperium, their threat to the galaxy is limited. For instance there would be multiple claimants to the title of Warmaster of Chaos. Horus, Abaddon, alternates thereof, alternates of other characters, some of which, like one alternate of Sigismund, have different allegiances to their canon counterparts. Chaos and Imperium forces would likely also focus on each other as well.

I don't think the size of the Eye of Chaos matters, just as long as Cadia stands.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

If the Eye of Chaos is a physical manifestation of the Warp and the oodles of bad stuff in it, then I guess it being smaller represents the Warp being more calm or.. well... yeah... bit more hopeful, in terms of 40K stuff.


----------



## Lord Zack

One thing I've been thinking of is having Space Marine Chapters (including successors) derived from what are in canon Traitor Legions, as well as having Traitor Legion versions of loyalist 1st founding Legions/Chapters. Imagine the Salamanders as a horde of psychotic pyromaniacs, or the War Hounds as a chapter of ferocious, but ultimately noble warriors (though that means they are very much like the canon Space Wolves).

NERV probably has some connections to the United Earth Federation Alliance through Londo Bell.


----------



## kronos182

So question for you guys..
which you want me to finish up first..
Stryker military vehicle(s),
a few GDI vehicles/equipment (almost finished the original Mammoth and an upgraded version),
C-wing/Y-Wing and maybe a couple of TIEs,
Do a patlabour mech or 2 (just started reading up on them),
couple of Zerg,
some WH40K stuff (terminator armour I started, but can add some more to the list) like armour and maybe some actual NPCs (will take suggestions on making a Chapter.. well at least the stats for one, you guys can do up the fluff for the Chapter.. Marco, can make that one of your Jams on Deviantart, still doing those for the Coreline Deviantart group?)
make a suggestion.. 

Will have something (or a couple) by monday night-ish posted


----------



## Lord Zack

Warhammer 40000 sounds good.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK... guess I could go and do another Jam.

Seeing stats for Mammoth Tanks sounds so cool.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> OK... guess I could go and do another Jam.
> 
> Seeing stats for Mammoth Tanks sounds so cool.




over all.. the mammoth isn't very much.. it's basically a big abrams with two guns and a few missiles and can repair itself a bit. I'm trying to think of some upgrades (no replacing the guns with railguns as that'll make it a mk3), will take some suggestions for upgrades to the mammoth but remember can't be too extreme.

 [MENTION=53996]Lord Zack[/MENTION]: wh40k, ok, I'll work on some stuff wh40k stuff. I've got a start on terminator armour, i'll throw together a few NPCs like example typical warriors from a couple of the chapters (any particular ones?) and see about a couple of vehicles.


----------



## Lord Zack

I just made a little discovery. LFOs appear to be roughly the same size as scaled-down, late UC mobile suits like the F91 Gundam F91. So could a mobile suit of that size use a ref board, if conditions allow?


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> I just made a little discovery. LFOs appear to be roughly the same size as scaled-down, late UC mobile suits like the F91 Gundam F91. So could a mobile suit of that size use a ref board, if conditions allow?




If pilot has related skills.. and the mech have equipment/modifications that allow it to use a ref board... probably..


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Think I had made a ref board as a mecha mod at some point? Can't recall.


----------



## Lord Zack

Also, I just wondered what Korben Dallas and Leeloo would be up to on Coreline.

Stats for the reffing board are all the way back on page 17. There is also other Eureka Seven stuff on page 16.

Lifting might not be as reliable or efficient as a sub-flight system or a Tesla Drive, but it certainly has its uses, I think. Then there would be those who prefer it just because they are accustomed to it, or like it better.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well, guess we can make stats for Transparent Particle (Tra-Par) weather, a random roll, I guess. Seems like the highest the concentration in the air, the more effective the Lifting gear works.

And "Tesla Drive"?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Lord Zack said:


> Also, I just wondered what Korben Dallas and Leeloo would be up to on Coreline.




Guess Korben is still driving a cab -- the rep gets him the occasional free beer and hefty tip, though. Leeloo... well, dunno... maybe is on the lookout for appearances of Mr. Big Bad Evil?

And Mammoth Tanks... well... they are a house-sized mass of "Eff You". Guess they are not 100% like Abrams tanks, although that's a good basis.

Dunno... maybe a specialized anti-mecha/Kaiju model with an augmented railgun or an anti-air model with about a dozen AA guns on its back (to hunt down planes and for dragon slaying)? Dunno. There's a few ideas...


----------



## Lord Zack

The Tesla Drive is a technology from Super Robot Wars. It is a flight system derived from Extra-Over Technology (which describes advanced alien technology, the source of which varies by universe). I actually statted it out a while back.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Guess Korben is still driving a cab -- the rep gets him the occasional free beer and hefty tip, though. Leeloo... well, dunno... maybe is on the lookout for appearances of Mr. Big Bad Evil?
> 
> And Mammoth Tanks... well... they are a house-sized mass of "Eff You". Guess they are not 100% like Abrams tanks, although that's a good basis.
> 
> Dunno... maybe a specialized anti-mecha/Kaiju model with an augmented railgun or an anti-air model with about a dozen AA guns on its back (to hunt down planes and for dragon slaying)? Dunno. There's a few ideas...




Hmm... I'll look into those.. I'm avoiding heavy railguns on the mammoth as that'll make it a Mammoth 3 from later games.. but an AA unit is an interesting idea. I might make one with some 'lighter' energy weapons (heavy ion style weapon would be good for anti-mech and if a heavy stun setting could be used for anti-Kaiju or other large creatures)..


----------



## kronos182

A few WH40K items.. I've got the start on Scout (two levels of difficulty) and Marine (two levels of difficulty) basic NPCs..


Scout Armour

Scout armour is a type of carapace armour, made of overlapping plates over a ballistic fabric body glove, providing good protection without reducing the wearer's movements, and being much quieter and less cumbersome than power armour. Although not environmentally sealed, it is designed to help the wearer resist chemicals, biological and nuclear hazards, comes with a back unit that provides power for a medical monitoring and drug administration system similar to Space Marine armour, carries a supply of air, water and nutrients with a rebreather unit that helps filters toxic air and connected to the air supply allows the user to breath in toxic environments. Also comes with a cameleoline cloak that allows the wearer to blend in with their environment.

Scout Marine Armour (PL6)
Type: Medium
Equipment Bonus: +4
Nonprof. Bonus: +2
Str Bonus: 0
Nonprof Str Bonus: +0
Max Dex: +4
Armour Penalty: -3
Speed (30 ft): 30
Weight: 20 lbs
Purchase DC: 27
Restriction: Mil +3
Accessories: Military radio, air filters, 35 hours oxygen, IR vision, nutrient reservoir, targeting computer, medical system, magnetic boots, range finder, ammo belt (6 clips), waste disposal system, telescopic vision, gyro-stabilized boots, stealth systems.
Notes: +2 Fort vs airborne toxins, darkvision 120 ft, +2 Fort against attacks at could cause deafness, 10 days of food, +1 attack with ranged weapons, functions in space, +2 Fort against radiation, ignore penalties for low gravity environments, +2 Balance checks, +2 Move Silently and +4 to Hide vs electronic surveillance systems such as IR and motion sensors.

Cameleoline Cloak (PL6-7)

Cameleoline cloaks are hooded cloaks composed of a mesh backing, woven with thousands of ribbons of colour shifting and light-absorbing material, weaved for its durability and ability to hide the wearer. It can change its colouration to that of its surrounding, granting the wearer near perfect concealment. Those used by the scouts of the Space Marines are also lined with thermal insulation to hide them from thermal and IR sensors, and they are lined with sound absorbing material that helps reduce any sound the wearer might make while hiding.
Grants +8 to Hide checks, +2 to Move Silently checks, thermal and IR sensors suffer -4 to detect the wearer. While worn, the wearer gains +1 Deflection bonus to Defense as the material helps deflect and throws off the aim of anyone targeting the wearer.
Weight: 10 lbs
PDC: 21 
Restriction: Mil +3


Purity Seals

Purity seals are borne by Imperium troops, applied to weapons, armour and vehicles. They take the form of wax seals and parchment inscribed with declarations and prayers, prominently displayed and symbolize that the wearer is uncontaminated by the slightest taint of Chaos.
Each purity seal is different, and only ever awarded by the Chapter's Chaplains, bestowed onto the marine before battle as the Chaplain bestows a blessing onto the ranks of space marines. Unlike other honours, a Purity Seal comes only after a space marine has worn it in battle and proven his courage to live up to its ideals. Typically a Chaplain will bestow a Purity Seal on a marine with a specific blessing, such as killing a certain foe, or number of enemies for the Emperor, or completing his duty even when mortally wounded. If the Space Marine returns successful, he has proven the blessing true. He is considered to have the favour of the Emperor and is granted the right to wear the Purity Seal on his armour permanently so that others might recognize his faith and devotion.
Each Purity Seal carries with it a different invocation of blessing as devised by the Chaplain depending on his assessment of the Space Marine own purity, and is chosen when the blessing is bestowed. Common blessings include such things as no xenos blade shall pierce the brothers flesh;  once within the brother's sight, no enemy shall live to see another day; or the brother's boltgun shall never grow cold from firing or his chainsword dry from blood once the enemy is encountered.
The effects of Purity Seals can vary, common effects include one of the following: +1 to attack rolls against a single target the bearer designates until destroyed, then a new target must be picked; +1 to all Saves against alien attacks that allows saves; +1 moral bonus to Defense; +2 to save vs massive damage and able to act normally even at negative hit points until dead; +1 to melee damage against specific enemy race; others are possible.
Anyone bearing a Purity Seal gains +1 to Reputation, gaining additional +1 to Reputation for every 5 Purity Seals.
Weight: -
PDC: Special reward from Space Marine Chaplain.


Signum
A special communications device that allows the user to access a myriad of useful battlefield targeting data and pass that information on to their companions, allowing for more accurate and coordinated fire. Available to Techmarines, Devastator Sergeants and Techpriest Enginseers of the Imperial Guard. They are even more useful when paired with the interconnected autosenses of a squad of Space Marines, allowing them to strike their foe with deadly and inescapable coordinated precision.
Grants the user access to all allied communications within 100 mile radius, and grants all allies within 50 ft radius a +1 bonus to attack as an Aid Another action. IF all allies within 50 ft have sensors or autosenses, such as those in Space Marine power armour, linked to the Signum, none are considered flanked if one isn't, if one ally is aware of a target, everyone is, and all gain +1 to attack rolls for every 5 allies attacking the same target.
Weight: 12 lbs
PDC: 18


Auto-Sense Goggles
A set of bulky goggles, often worn by Space Marine Scouts that provide a number of vision enhancements. Grants the ability to record video and take still images, 5x optical enhancement (act as binoculars), 5x micromagnification (microscope), integrated laser range finder, nightvision, and provide protection against flash grenades (+4 bonus to Reflex saves against flash-bang grenades, or gaze attacks).
Weight: 5 lbs
PDC: 17


----------



## Lord Zack

https://stellaris.paradoxwikis.com/Preset_empires

I've been considering how different empires from Stellaris would fit into Coreline. A few quick ideas:
* The Blorg are very friendly, having particularly good relations to the United Nations of Earth, United Federation of Planets, and, due to their shared love of Earth culture, the Junkions funnily enough. The thing is that they are quite repulsive in form, which deters potential friends and they don't respond well to rejection. Wars have broken out over certain "misunderstandings", in particular with the Tzen'kethi and Quintessons.
*The expansionist Tyznn Star Empire lies to the south of the Dominion. However, they have not yet come into conflict with that power. The Tyznn have instead set there sights on the neutral territory between the borders of the United Federation of Planets and the Cardassian Union. The Cardassians have pressured the Federation to prevent further Tyznn forces from moving through the wormhole, but Starfleet has been attempting to resolve things diplomatically first. However, they have been building up forces near Bajor and reaching out to the Typhon Pact to oppose Tzynn expansion into the Alpha Quadrant.
* The Kel-Azaan Republic are noted for their anthropoid forms combined with their culture of citizen service that gives rise to such monikers as "Bugship Troopers." However their brave soldiers have provided considerable assistance to the forces of the Alpha Quadrant Alliance, fighting in such battlezones as the Solanae Dyson Sphere and the Gon'Cra System.


----------



## kronos182

Two levels of Adeptus Astartes Space Marine Scout NPC for your use..

Space Marine Scout

Space Marine Scouts are the new recruits of a Space Marine Chapter who have advanced far enough in the early stages of their training and biological transformation to take part in battle with the rest of the Chapter. Given lighter armour and weapons than full Battle Brothers, they are used to range ahead of the main force, preparing the way for the main advance by infiltrating enemy lines, sabotaging and gathering intelligence, or even assassination.

All Space Marines of the Adeptus Astartes start as a scout, with a period of several months or longer, under the tutelage of a sergeant, learning to use all the weapon of the Adeptus Astartes and learn the skills at every aspect of war. They act as skirmishers and infiltrators, relying on stealth rather than brute force, due to their weaker bodies and lighter equipment. Scouts receive their final implant, the Black Carapace, when they are deemed ready to join the Chapter as a full Battle Brother, marking them as a full Marine and allows them to interface with a suit of power armour.

Low-Level Scout (Strong Ord 1/Tough Ord 1, Adeptus Astares Space Marine, Phase 1 to 6 implants)
These scouts have advanced enough in their training and the first six implant phases are stable, they are joining their battle brothers in combat, putting their training to practical use.
Type: Adeptus Astartes Human
Size: Medium
CR: 3
Hit Points: 1d8+6 plus 1d10+6 +5+20; 47 hp
Mas: 22
Init: +1
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 17, 13 Touch, flat-footed 16 (+1 Dex, +2 Class, +4 Space marine scout armour)
BAB/Grp: +1  / +6
FS/Reach: 5 ft/ 5 ft
Attacks: unarmed strike +7 melee 1d8+5, or knife +6 melee (1d4+5 slashing), or Space Marine Sniper Rifle +2 ranged (3d10, 120 ft), or Bolt Pistol +2 ranged (2d12+4 + 2d6, 60 ft)
Special Attacks: 
Special Qualities: Adeptus Astartes Implants Phase 1 to 6, Hypo-chemical therapy, enlarge form, DR 3, marine scout training, Codex Equipment Training
Allegiances: Imperium of Man (or Chaos if Chaos Marine), Chapter (Chapter belongs to)
Saves: Fort +12, Reflex +1, Will +4
Reputation: +0
Abilities: Str 20 (originally 14), Dex 12, Con 22 (originally 15), Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 8
Occupation: Blue-collar (thug, class Skills: Drive, Intimidate)
Skills: Craft (mechanical) +5, Drive +5, Gather Information +3, Hide +4, Intimidate +3, Knowledge (streetwise) +2, Listen +2, Move Silently +3, Profession +2, Read/Write English, Repair +2, Speak English, Spot +2, Swim +3
Feats: Simple Weapons Proficiency, Brawl, Personal Firearms Proficiency
Possessions: Space marine scout armour, bolt pistol, knife, Space Marine Sniper Rifle, 6 grenades (typically frag or frak depending on mission), 3 reloads per weapon, military radio, auto-sense goggles. May be assigned Astartes Assault shotgun, Cameleoline cloak or other weapons and equipment as necessary. 

Adeptus Astares Implant Bonuses:
Ability bonuses (factored in stats), save bonuses (factored into saves), reduces time the marine would be fatigued or exhausted by half, enlarged form (considered large when beneficial to the character), +2 HP / level, +4 to endurance checks (swim, marching, holding breathe, against extreme temperatures of hot and cold, starvation, thirst), automatically stabilizes at 0 hit points, not doesn't die until -20 hit points, continuing damage from bleeding such as from Wounding weapon abilities automatically stops next round, only needs 4 hours of sleep, can

Hypno-Chemical Therapy
The Space Marine undergoes multiple Hypno-Chemical Therapies that strengthens the Space Marine's mental defenses against fear, possession and their resolve in their Emperor. Some chapters alter the hypno-chemical therapies with differing effects.
Benefit: +4 Will saves, additional +2 vs Fear and Mental Possession or Suggestion type powers/spells.

Marine Scout Training
Scouts are trained in stealth, information gathering, sabotage and assassination. Gains Demolitions, Disable Device as class skills, gains +3 to Gather Information, Hide and Move Silently.

Codex Equipment Training
The marine receives training and instruction in the use of all Adeptus Astartes Codex equipment, including all bolt weapons, scout marine armour, marine power armour, laser cannons, assault cannons, combat, storm and boarding shields, as well as vehicles including rhinos, combat bikes, and other vehicles in the Codex. The marine is considered to have the relative proficiency and training for those weapons, armour and equipment, and for the vehicles. Other weapons not in the Codex (or later approved by the Adeptus Mechanicus), the marine is not proficient and suffers normal penalties for non-proficiencies.



Mid-Level Scout (Strong Ord 3/Tough Ord 3, Adeptus Astares Space Marine, Phase 1 to 15 implants)
These scouts have advanced enough in their training and received up to 15 implant phases and are stable, having proven themselves in combat, finishing their training and growth until they receive the last of their implants and become full Space Marines.
Type: Adeptus Astartes Human
Size: Medium
CR: 8
Hit Points: 3d8+18 plus 3d10+18 +5+20+8; 99
Mas: 22
Init: +1
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 17, 13 Touch, flat-footed 16 (+1 Dex, +4 Class, +4 Space marine scout armour)
BAB/Grp: +5  / +10
FS/Reach: 5 ft/ 5 ft
Attacks: unarmed strike +7 melee 1d8+5, or knife +6 melee (1d4+5 slashing), or Sniper Rifle +2 ranged (3d10, 120 ft), or Bolt Pistol +2 ranged (2d12+4 + 2d6, 60 ft)
Special Attacks: 
Special Qualities: Adeptus Astartes Implants Phase 1 to 6, Hypo-chemical therapy, enlarge form, DR 3, marine scout training, low light vision,
Allegiances: Imperium of Man (or Chaos if Chaos Marine), Chapter (Chapter belongs to)
Saves: Fort +14, Reflex +3, Will +6
Reputation: +1
Abilities: Str 20 (originally 14), Dex 13, Con 22 (originally 15), Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 8
Occupation: Blue-collar (thug, class Skills: Drive, Intimidate)
Skills: Balance +7, Climb +7, Craft (mechanical) +5, Drive +5, Gather Information +3, Hide +4, Intimidate +2, Knowledge (chemical +2, Knowledge (streetwise) +2, Listen +6, Move Silently +3, Profession +2, Read/Write English, Repair +4, Search +6, Speak English, Spot +8, Swim +3
Feats: Simple Weapons Proficiency, Brawl, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Codex Equipment Training, Track (by taste), Point Blank Shot, Power Attack
Possessions: Space marine scout armour, bolt pistol, knife, Space Marine Sniper Rifle, 6 grenades (typically frag or frak depending on mission), 3 reloads per weapon, military radio, auto-sense goggles. May be assigned Astartes Assault shotgun, Cameleoline cloak or other weapons and equipment as necessary. 

Adeptus Astares Implant Bonuses:
Ability bonuses (factored in stats), save bonuses (factored into saves), reduces time the marine would be fatigued or exhausted by half, enlarged form (considered large when beneficial to the character), +2 HP / level, +4 to endurance checks (swim, marching, holding breathe, against extreme temperatures of hot and cold, starvation, thirst), automatically stabilizes at 0 hit points, not doesn't die until -20 hit points, continuing damage from bleeding such as from Wounding weapon abilities automatically stops next round, only needs 4 hours of sleep, +4 Fort vs poisons, +2 Fort vs diseases, learns the memories/actions from the last 1d4 hours of the victim if eaten shortly after death, +4 Fort bonus vs airborne toxins, poisons. Does not suffer penalties for low oxygen environments, able to hold breathe for an incredible amount of time equal to 1 minute per point of Constitution, Able to enter near death state and suspended animation, taking 1d4 rounds of Concentration DC 21; +4 Fort save vs radiation, radiation based weapons deal 1 die less damage to a minimum of 1 die of damage;  If the Space Marine fails a Fort save against a poison or toxin, can make a Concentration check DC 25, go unconscious for 1d4 minutes then awaken completely purged of the poison or toxin, not taking any further damage.

Hypno-Chemical Therapy
The Space Marine undergoes multiple Hypno-Chemical Therapies that strengthens the Space Marine's mental defenses against fear, possession and their resolve in their Emperor. Some chapters alter the hypno-chemical therapies with differing effects.
Benefit: +4 Will saves, additional +2 vs Fear and Mental Possession or Suggestion type powers/spells.

Marine Scout Training
Scouts are trained in stealth, information gathering, sabotage and assassination. Gains Demolitions, Disable Device as class skills, gains +3 to Gather Information, Hide and Move Silently.

Codex Equipment Training
The marine receives training and instruction in the use of all Adeptus Astartes Codex equipment, including all bolt weapons, scout marine armour, marine power armour, laser cannons, assault cannons, combat, storm and boarding shields, as well as vehicles including rhinos, combat bikes, and other vehicles in the Codex. The marine is considered to have the relative proficiency and training for those weapons, armour and equipment, and for the vehicles, including using autofire features of weapons without requiring the advanced firearms proficiency for those weapons. Other weapons not in the Codex (or later approved by the Adeptus Mechanicus), the marine is not proficient and suffers normal penalties for non-proficiencies.


----------



## kronos182

Space Marine Sniper Rifle
The sniper rifle used by the Adeptus Astartes Space Marine Scouts is a heavy projectile weapon that is highly accurate and long ranged, fitted with a powerful telescopic sights. It fires a solid, powerful slug to delivery maximum kinetic energy on target. It can use rounds similar to those available to bolt weapons.

Space Marine Sniper Rifle (PL5 Personal Firearms, Adeptus Astartes Codex Equipment)
Damage: 3d10
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 120 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Huge
Weight: 20 lbs
Ammo: 10 box
Purchase DC: 24 Mil (+3)
Notes: Mastercraft +2 to attack rolls, detachable electro-optic sight, integrated bipod, laser rangefinder.


----------



## kronos182

Boarding Shield
Boarding shields are large shields used during boarding and siege operations, allowing them to absorb incoming enemy fire. Using the same field generator as the smaller and newer combat shield, its larger size allowed for better protection in the tight confines of a starship or in bunkers, although its size can also be a hinderance to speed. Designed with a grove in the side to allow the user to support their weapon and fire without exposing their body.

Boarding Shield (PL6-7)
Type: shield, large
Equipment Bonus: +3*
Nonprof. Bonus: +1
Str Bonus: -
Nonprof Str Bonus: -
Max Dex: -
Armour Penalty: -2
Arcane Spell Failure: 30%
Speed (30 ft): 25 ft
Weight: 20 lbs
Purchase DC: 25
Restriction: Military (+3)
Notes: Energy Field, runs off a power pack providing only 30 minutes of power. Can be used partly as cover, providing half cover while mobile and hiding behind it. Designed to support two handed ranged weapons so user can hold the shield and fire the weapon without penalty.
Energy Field - While powered, the energy field provides the user with a +2 Deflection bonus.

Combat Shield 
The combat shield is a medium sized shield that uses similar technology used by power weapons, to produce a field of energy around the face of the shield, used by many Space Marine chapters. Many chapters will have their own design of shield, which can vary in size and shape, from coffin-shaped shields of the Crimson Fists, cruciforms of the Blood Angels, while the Iron Fists' take the form of armoured gauntlets. The shields are just small enough that they can be strapped to the arm to free the hand to hold a weapon. Those used by the Space Marines will have a power link via induction or a power port on the arm of the armour, allowing the energy field to draw power from the armour's power source, otherwise they run off power packs, with a single power pack providing enough energy for 1 hour of activation.

Combat Shield (PL6-7)
Type: Shield, medium
Equipment Bonus: +2*
Nonprof. Bonus: +1
Str Bonus: -
Nonprof Str Bonus: -
Max Dex: -
Armour Penalty: -2
Arcane Spell Failure: 10%
Speed (30 ft): -
Weight: 10 lbs
Purchase DC: 24
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Notes: Energy Field, can be strapped to arm. If strapped to the arm and the arm with the shield is used to attack, such as with a one-handed weapon, or holding a two handed weapon, the shield's bonus is not available that round, however if the energy field is active, the Deflection bonus is still applied. Takes a move action to activate or deactivate the energy shield. If connected to the power armour of a Space Marine (mk4 or higher), the Space Marine can activate or deactivate the energy field as a free action. If powered by a power pack, takes a standard action to change power packs.
Energy Field - While powered, the energy field provides the user with a +2 Deflection bonus.

Storm Shield
The storm shield is a larger and more advanced version of the combat shield, even larger than the boarding shield, used by terminator armour, Daemonhunters and a few others. It incorporates a more powerful energy shield, and is only powered by the power source of power armour. When the energy field is active, the shields shimmer with energy and when struck it emits crackling lightning, and is quite effective against both ranged and melee attacks.

Storm Shield (PL6-7)
Type: Shield, large
Equipment Bonus: +3*
Nonprof. Bonus: +1
Str Bonus: -
Nonprof Str Bonus: -
Max Dex: -
Armour Penalty: -3
Arcane Spell Failure: 30%
Speed (30 ft): -
Weight: 20 lbs
Purchase DC: 26
Restriction: Mil (+4)
Notes: Energy Field, can only be powered by induction or power port from space marine armour (Mk6 or higher),  the Space Marine can activate or deactivate the energy field as a free action.
Energy Field - While powered, the energy field provides the user with a +4 Deflection bonus and DR 20 against physical and energy (plasma, fire, lasers, ion, electricity, unspecific) attacks, but can only remain running for 1 hour before requiring 20 minute cool down. The DR of the Energy Field stacks with any the wielder has from classes or equipment. When active the shield emits as much light as a candle, and when struck emits light like a bright light, making the shield not a good choice for stealth operations.


----------



## Lord Zack

I am wondering if navies on Coreline might recommission old battleships, like the Iowa-class and add newer technologies to make them more viable. I imagine defensive technologies like advanced armors, point defenses maybe even shields of some kind would be a high priority, but better weapons might also be added and maybe even something like a battleship-class Tesla Drive or repulsorlift to allow it to fly over land, allowing it to project power in a far wider range. Of course Space Battleship Yamato is an existing example of this sort of thing.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> I am wondering if navies on Coreline might recommission old battleships, like the Iowa-class and add newer technologies to make them more viable. I imagine defensive technologies like advanced armors, point defenses maybe even shields of some kind would be a high priority, but better weapons might also be added and maybe even something like a battleship-class Tesla Drive or repulsorlift to allow it to fly over land, allowing it to project power in a far wider range. Of course Space Battleship Yamato is an existing example of this sort of thing.




Refitting older ships is not cheap.. particularly if not kept in good condition.. To make a battleship fly would require a lot of work... sure anti-grav/repulsor tech "could" make any old ship fly.. but they were not designed to 'float' on air. I'd say a dedicated design from the ground up for any flying boat designs is best, like the helicarrier from SHIELD, it's designed to fly and float.
I could see more militaries designing ships along the lines of a helicarrier, while things like the yamato would be another design philosophy of building them from the ground up for the purpose of entering space and flying. 

Upgrading an Iowa with some newer weapons and equipment can be done.. although those 16 inchers pack a serious punch if you can get rounds for them (never underestimate the power of good ol' kinetic knockdown). But off the top of my head.. i think it might be hard to replace the engines with nuclear or other energy systems.. but maybe high efficiency diesel or flex-fuel would be cheaper and easier.. upgraded version during the cold war could use upgraded computer systems, radar, CIWS (mix of ballistic and energy weapons with portable generators dedicated for each energy weapon). MAYBE replace one of the 16 inch gun turrets completely with a missile launcher system to upgrade the number of missiles upgraded version got (tomahawks and harpoons during the cold war). the 5 inch and 40mm could be added or replaced with heavy energy weapons, again probably needing dedicated power supplies.

Shields on a water vessel is hard.. water causes a LOT of interference.. you'd have to design the shield to stop many feet above the water line, or the water will just drain energy from the shield, weakening it too fast. Now.. Something like the pin point barrier or force fields that only cover one direction (basically floating energy shield covering an area like above the ship for protection against artillery or missiles that attack from the top). This is a similar problem with any land vehicle with shielding.. but they can be set to only be a foot or so above the ground as the ground doesn't move move like water does.

Now you have me actually thinking about statting some upgraded naval vessels.. why do you keep giving me ideas!


----------



## marcoasalazarm

There is also the Fog Fleet, from "Arpeggio of Blue Steel". Hard to tell why an alien (OK, their origins are still unknown AFAIK) bunch of A.I. super-transformer battleships with more firepower than the Death Star would decide to scan World War II ships of all kinds (subs, aircraft carriers, destroyers, the whole lot) and use them as their design baseline, but it's what they did.

In a nutshell: there's factions that design vehicles such as the Helicarriers and there's factions that bolt all the Fiction super-tech on old ships (and there's many thanks to the Vanishing dumping them on the oceans of the world in various states of condition) and there's factions that use ships that look old but are really hyper-tech (Fog Fleet and the various versions of the Yamato come to mind).

With all of the crazy that is going on, there's corporations that may also be making new battleships. Just imagine the "New Iowa" ship line, a hunk of Mega-Damage Class steel that owes some from the Yamato, with main guns being a combination powder and rail-accelerated shell delivery, multiple rockets, and a hell of a lot of AA guns.


----------



## kronos182

A few ghostbusting pieces of equipment I forgot I had sitting around..

Ecto Shield
The Ecto Shield creates a spherical area that ghosts and other incorporeal creatures can't pass through. Powerful incorporeal creatures that manage to pass through take damage and are hindered. The Ecto Shield is a backpack unit with a reinforced emitter dish on the top, allowing it to be transported fairly easily. It can be powered by a standard power pack for 10 minutes, but usually connected to a portable power generator. The ecto shield creates a near invisible spherical energy barrier with a 20 foot radius. Ghosts, undead and incorporeal creatures with less than 3 HD that come in contact with the shield is instantly paralyzed for 1d4 minutes and suffers 2d6 electrical/fire damage, and if it was invisible it becomes visible. Those with 4 to 6 HD must make Fort save DC 16 to pass through the shield, suffer 2d6 electrical/fire damage, and make another Fort save DC 13 or be stunned for 1d4 rounds, if it was invisible it becomes visible for 1 minute. Those with 7 or more HD will suffer 2d6 electrical/fire damage, but can pass through the shield and will become visible for 1d4 rounds if it was invisible.
Each time the shield is in contact with a 4 HD or stronger ghost, undead or incorporeal creature, and the shield is being powered by a power pack, it drains 30 seconds of operation time. If the shield is powered by a power source, it can only be run for 1 hour before needing a 10 minute cool down.
Weight: 25 lbs
PDC: 24
Restriction: Lic +1


Proton Bazooka
The proton bazooka is the first purely offensive weapon developed for the Ghostbusters, meant to deal heavy damage to weaken powerful ghosts and entities quickly, so that normal proton packs can capture the weakened ghost, and thus has no containment mode, only attack. The proton bazooka is a long 4 foot long  shoulder-fired proton blaster that resembles older shoulder-fired bazookas, connected to a standard, or even compact proton pack power sources, however it drains a lot of energy quickly. Instead of firing a stream of energy, the proton bazooka fires a large energy packet, that strikes the target, plus deals damage to an area.

Proton Bazooka (PL 5)
Damage: 3d8 to normal creatures, 7d8 vs incorporeal, half damage to 10 foot radius (Reflex DC 15 for half)
Critical: -
Damage Type: electrical/fire
Range Increment: 150 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Size: Huge
Weight: 7 lbs
Ammo: 5 int
Purchase DC: 31
Notes: Inaccurate (suffers -2 to attack rolls)


Anti-Ectoplasmic Rounds

"I'm looking for something to kill a ghost.. One killed my dog."
-John Wick alternative talking to black market weapons dealer

Anti-Ectoplasmic rounds are bullets designed to release proton energy similar to proton packs, but can be fired from a normal weapon, allowing anyone to attack incorporeal creatures. Unfortunately these rounds don't deal as much damage to a ghost, but are lethal to them. These bullets can hurt living beings and other undead, but not quite as effective.
Reduce damage dealt by 1 die type and change damage to electric/fire against incorporeal creatures, and can deal critical damage on a natural roll of 20. Against corporeal creatures (most lifeforms) deals 1 die less and 1 die lower damage to a minimum of 1d4 ballistic damage plus 1d4 electrical/fire damage. Against undead corporeal can deal critical damage on a natural roll of 20. These rounds are able to deal critical damage against undead (such as ghosts, zombies, etc) that are normally immune to critical hits. Available in most common calibers for handguns and rifles.
PDC: +7


----------



## marcoasalazarm

You screw with John Wick, *and even being already dead* won't save you.


----------



## Lord Zack

kronos182 said:


> Now you have me actually thinking about statting some upgraded naval vessels.. why do you keep giving me ideas!




I though that the whole idea of this thread was to come up with ideas for Coreline. 

I've been thinking of a possible campaign I would like to run. Basically it's like the story mode of a game in the Soul series. Soul Edge is emerging, causing havoc and a bunch of characters, both from the Soul series and not, are now searching for the legendary blade for various reasons. Each player character is one of those searching for the blade and can be an existing character. I am thinking I will run it in Mutants and Masterminds 3e.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Sounds good.


----------



## kronos182

Here's some weapons that burn the Heretics with the Emperor's wrath to keep you warm this Christmas (Imperial/Space Marine Plasma guns)

Plasma Gun
Plasma weapons in the Imperium of man are powerful by dangerous weapons as they are not fully understood. The imperium makes some of the most powerful plasma weapons available, but because of their lack of fully understanding the technology, these weapons can over heat and become unstable, injuring their user or even detonating. Many Adeptus Astartes space marines use these weapons in heavy weapon squads for their heavy damage and armour piercing capabilities.

Plasma Gun (PL6-7 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 3d12+3
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 90 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Large
Weight: 20 lbs
Ammo: 40 box
Purchase DC: 26 Mil (+3)
Notes: Gets Hot, ignore 5 points of hardness/DR
Gets Hot - On a natural roll of 1 or 2 attack roll, the weapon over heats, dealing 1d6 fire damage to the user and is inoperative until repaired (Repair DC 15 and 1d4 minutes of work). If the weapon suffers more than 3 natural 1 or 2s within 5 rounds, the weapon fails and detonates, dealing 5d6 fire damage to the user and half damage to a 5 foot radius, Reflex save DC 15 for half damage, the user doesn't get a save.

Patterns
*Mk XII Ragefire*
This pattern has improved safety features and has an overcharged feature. It over heats on a natural attack roll of 1 and only deals 1d4 fire damage to the user. The user can use the safety feature to vent the excess heat, as a standard action, cooling the weapon, and resetting the number of over heat rolls before failure. If the user doesn't vent the weapon manually, the weapon, upon 2 over heat rolls within 3 rounds, will prevent the weapon from firing, forcing the user to manually vent, or it will cool itself down slowly, and will be usable after 5 rounds of inactivity.
Overcharge - The user can cause the weapon to build up a charge that round and can be fired the next round dealing +1 die of damaged (4d12+3 damage) to a 5 foot radius area (Reflex save DC 13 for half damage, only initial target struck will have the ignore 5 points of hardness/DR effective), uses 3 rounds of ammunition.
Weight: +5 lbs
PDC: +2

*Mk1 Apollo*
This pattern is identifiable by the blue-white coils on the sides that burn hotter than standard plasma weapons. This version didn't have quite the armour penetration of other patterns, but the plasma discharge lingers longer, looking like molten lava as it continues to burn. Only ignores 3 points of hardness, but deals continuing damage. The round after striking, deals 2d12 fire damage, then 1d12 fire damage the next round, also ignoring 2 points of hardness/DR each time. Gets hot on a natural roll of 1, 2, or 3, and deals 50% more damage.
Weight: +8 lbs
PDC: +3

*Mk1 Accatran*
This pattern is designed to be used by normal humans, with a more 'normal' sized handle and comes with an integrated folding bipod. This version also strips down as much extra weight to make it easier to carry, as it is used by Elysian Drop troops.
Weight: -5 lbs
PDC: +1

*Mk2 Accatran*
An improved version of the Mk1 Accatran, includes a top mounted carrying handle which also houses the optic sights. It also has been designed to use two power packs for increased ammunition capacity before requiring reloading. Includes integrated bipod, thermo-optical scope, can use two power packs (total of 80 rounds).
Weight: 20 lbs
PDC: +2

*Mk4 Clovis*
The Clovis pattern is not quite as powerful, or as high quality as standard plasma guns, however instead of firing one powerful blast, it fires several smaller blasts that makes it excellent for effective suppressive fire. Deals only 2d12+1 fire damage, ignoring 2 points of hardness/DR to target struck, plus those in a 10 foot radius must make a Reflex save DC 17 or suffer 2d10 fire damage (successful save for half damage), ignoring 2 points of hardness. Suffers -1 to attack rolls.
Weight: +2
PDC: -1


----------



## marcoasalazarm

MERRY CHRISTMAS.


----------



## Buddha the DM

Merry Christmas & Happy Holidays!!


----------



## kronos182

Merry Christmas!
Have some SHIELD non-lethal weapons to protect your illgotten goods protected this holiday from the Grinch.

Night-Night Gun
A tranquilizer type of rifle produced by SHIELD that fires non-lethal bullets with heavy stopping power that break up under the subcutaneous tissue (or skin), delivering a tiny amount of dendrotoxin, capable of incapacitating a target long enough to be secured with no harmful side effects.

Night-Night Gun (PL 5 Personal Firears Proficiency)
Damage: 1d4 + Stun 
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Non-lethal
Range Increment: 60 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Large
Weight: 9 lbs
Ammo: 30 box
Purchase DC: 19 (Res +2 SHIELD)
Notes: Target struck must make Fort save DC 15 or be Stunned for 1d4 rounds, on a successful save, the target is Dazed. On a critical hit, the Fort save is increased to DC 17, and knocked unconscious for 1d4 minutes. A successful save the target is only Stunned for 1d4 rounds.

Night-Night Pistol
The Night-Night Pistol is the pistol form of the Night-Night gun, a smaller non-lethal weapon for subduing a target.

Night-Night Pistol (PL 5 Personal Firears Proficiency)
Damage: 1d4 + Stun 
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Non-lethal
Range Increment: 35 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Large
Weight: 4 lbs
Ammo: 10 box
Purchase DC: 17 (Res +2 SHIELD)
Notes: Target struck must make Fort save DC 15 or be Stunned for 1d4 rounds, on a successful save, the target is Dazed. On a critical hit, the Fort save is increased to DC 17, and knocked unconscious for 1d4 minutes. A successful save the target is only Stunned for 1d4 rounds.


ICER Rifle
The ICER (Incapacitating Cartridge Emitting Railgun), is an upgrade to the Night-Night gun, using improved chemicals and technology for improved range and incapacitation capability. Instead of using powder propellant, the ICER uses railgun technology to help reduce the chance of jams the greater range.

ICER Rifle (PL 5-6 Personal Firears Proficiency)
Damage: 1d6 + Stun 
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Non-lethal
Range Increment: 80 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Large
Weight: 8 lbs
Ammo: 35 box
Purchase DC: 19 (Res +2 SHIELD)
Notes: Target struck must make Fort save DC 17 or be Stunned for 1d4+1 rounds, on a successful save, the target is Dazed. On a critical hit, the Fort save is increased to DC 19, and knocked unconscious for 1d4+1 minutes. A successful save the target is only Stunned for 1d4+2 rounds.


ICER Pistol
The ICER Pistol is usually assigned to officers, non-combat units and undercover operatives, based on the ICER Rifle.

ICER Pistol (PL 5-6 Personal Firears Proficiency)
Damage: 1d6 + Stun 
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Non-lethal
Range Increment: 45 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Large
Weight: 3.5 lbs
Ammo: 12 box
Purchase DC: 18 (Res +2 SHIELD)
Notes: Target struck must make Fort save DC 17 or be Stunned for 1d4+1 rounds, on a successful save, the target is Dazed. On a critical hit, the Fort save is increased to DC 19, and knocked unconscious for 1d4+1 minutes. A successful save the target is only Stunned for 1d4+2 rounds.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

I was thinking of a couple of upgrades for the ICER Rifle.

One is the V-L (Variable Lethality) ICER. Dart is flung out using Mass Effect railgun technology and can be varied in ballistic power from very little (dart has about as much punch as a B.B., probably one that has very little air behind it -- guaranteed to do a welt in the skin deep enough to inject the toxin but that's it) to a "magnum" mode that blasts as hard a heavy rifle round or some such (used for anything from hitting a target behind a wall or inside body/light power armor). There is an "overcharge" mode that fires as hard as, well, a .50 BMG (at least), which is used for the really nasty things (talking placing toxin in a wannabe Hulk or punch through the cockpit door of a Gundam. Overheats like the dickens, though). This one is a newer model of rifle and not expected to see wide-spread use within SHIELD, being more of a special-ops item.

The other is the "Manager" (or some other cool nickname). It's essentially an ICER SAW, used for riot control. It includes a miniature Concussion Cannon and a shield projector to help the operator keep the targets at bay. Dunno what it would look like, guess it could be like the Minimi or a "chainsaw grip" gun a la Hunk's gun from V:LD. This one's seen some use among police divisions like Paris (waaaayyyy too many Akumatized villains).


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Buddha the DM said:


> Merry Christmas & Happy Holidays!!




Thanks.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> I was thinking of a couple of upgrades for the ICER Rifle.
> 
> One is the V-L (Variable Lethality) ICER. Dart is flung out using Mass Effect railgun technology and can be varied in ballistic power from very little (dart has about as much punch as a B.B., probably one that has very little air behind it -- guaranteed to do a welt in the skin deep enough to inject the toxin but that's it) to a "magnum" mode that blasts as hard a heavy rifle round or some such (used for anything from hitting a target behind a wall or inside body/light power armor). There is an "overcharge" mode that fires as hard as, well, a .50 BMG (at least), which is used for the really nasty things (talking placing toxin in a wannabe Hulk or punch through the cockpit door of a Gundam. Overheats like the dickens, though). This one is a newer model of rifle and not expected to see wide-spread use within SHIELD, being more of a special-ops item.
> 
> The other is the "Manager" (or some other cool nickname). It's essentially an ICER SAW, used for riot control. It includes a miniature Concussion Cannon and a shield projector to help the operator keep the targets at bay. Dunno what it would look like, guess it could be like the Minimi or a "chainsaw grip" gun a la Hunk's gun from V:LD. This one's seen some use among police divisions like Paris (waaaayyyy too many Akumatized villains).




Ok, the variable lethality ICER is easy-ish to do off the top of my head, and kind of already exists in the Marvel universe.. the Marvel Strike Force game (secondary attack changes clip and has a small charge time and deals more damage with bonus piercing (armour piercing) damage)),  and only used by one one of special forces guys (who also counter attacks when other shield agents are attacked, i'll be doing some SHIELD NPCs and some more HYDRA NPCs and the Space Marines since I have 2 levels of scout marine npcs)

As for the 'manager'.. when you say concussion cannon.. you mean some kind of energy weapon that releases a concussion blast (area effect that knocks people around, possibly stunning them), or what?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

I mean as in the concussion gun from "Minority Report".

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jRHlY5X2YFE

It was started in D20 Future as the Concussion Rifle. Guess we could have it changed like trading less damage for a cone effect/more powerful knockback effect or something.


----------



## kronos182

Couple more WH40K Space Marine weapons I forgot to post with the Plasma Gun..

Plasma Cannon
The plasma cannon is the heaviest plasma weapon that is man portable in the Adeptus Astartes arsenal, able to deal damage to an area, making them excellent to heavy support squads as they can blast through the armour of multiple infantry or heavy vehicles and structures. The weapon can be powered by power packs, but it is generally powered by the power pack on the marine's armour, requiring it to be linked by a heavy power cable to the armour.

*Plasma Cannon (PL 6-7 Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 4d12+4
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 80 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Size: Huge
Weight: 30 lbs
Ammo: 10 box
Purchase DC: 28 Mil (+3)
Notes: Gets Hot, ignore 7 points of hardness/DR (or ignore 5 points of Defense using RAW), 10 ft radius Reflex save DC 16 for half (all targets in blast area are affected by ignore hardness/DR)
*Gets Hot* - On a natural roll of 1, 2 or 3 attack roll, the weapon over heats, dealing 1d6 fire damage to the user and is inoperative until repaired (Repair DC 15 and 1d4 minutes of work). If the weapon suffers more than 3 natural 1, 2 or 3s within 5 rounds, the weapon fails and detonates, dealing 5d6 fire damage to the user and half damage to a 5 foot radius, Reflex save DC 15 for half damage, the user doesn't get a save.
If connected to the power systems of a Adeptus Astartes power armour, has 15 shot capacitor, recharges 1 shot ever 5 rounds of inactivity.

Plasma Pistol
The plasma pistol is a smaller one handed version of the plasma gun, assigned to leaders of heavy weapon and assault squads. It lacks the autofire capabilities of the plasma gun, but it also has less shielding and can over heat faster.

*Plasma Pistol (PL 6-7 Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 2d12+2
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 60 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Medium
Weight: 10 lbs
Ammo: 40 box
Purchase DC: 27 Mil (+3)
Notes: Gets Hot, ignore 5 points of hardness/DR
*Gets Hot* - On a natural roll of 1, 2 or 3 attack roll, the weapon over heats, dealing 1d6 fire damage to the user and is inoperative until repaired (Repair DC 15 and 1d4 minutes of work). If the weapon suffers more than 3 natural 1, 2 or 3s within 5 rounds, the weapon fails and detonates, dealing 5d6 fire damage to the user and half damage to a 5 foot radius, Reflex save DC 15 for half damage, the user doesn't get a save.

Patterns
*Barrage Plasma Pistol*
This pattern is used by the Jericho Reach Deathwatch and is incredibly rare, and if any are found outside of their armouries, they will hunt down the bearer with the holy wrath of the Emperor. These pistols have a fully automatic setting, but on full automatic, it gets hot and over heats. Each time the Barrage is used in fully automatic mode without 1 minute of inactivity between firing, the user takes 1d6 fire damage, and must roll a d6, on a 1 or 2, it overheats too much and is inoperative (like Gets Hot) and needs repair. Each round of using autofire has a cumulative -1 to the roll. Also if the weapon is used in semi automatic firing immediately after an autofire attack, roll a d6 as if autofire was used, but is a cumulative -1 for every 2 shots fired. Grants +1 to attack rolls.
PDC: +2

*Mk5 Wrathfire*
This pattern of plasma pistol is more advanced than the standard and is smaller, making this an extremely rare version of the plasma pistol. Reduce size to small, reduce weight to 6 lbs.
PDC: +3


----------



## kronos182

A Hydra specialist based on the mid level Hydra Soldier (which is copied for reference).

Mid Level Hydra Soldier (Fast Ord 3/Tough Ord 3)
CR: 5
Size: Medium-size human
HD: 3d8+6 plus 3d10+6, hp 42
Mas: 15
Init: +2
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 20, touch 18, flat-footed 18 (+2 Dex, +6 Class, +2 Light Hydra Armour)
BAB: +4
Grapple: +5
Attack: +6 melee (1d4+1 unarmed strike) or +6 melee (1d4+1/19-20 knife), or +6 melee (1d6 stun baton), or +7 ranged (2d10-1 plasma pistol), or +6 ranged (varies grenade)
Full Attack: +6 melee (1d4+1 unarmed strike) or +6 melee (1d4+1/19-20 knife), or +6 melee (stun baton), or +7 ranged (2d10-1 plasma pistol), or +6 ranged (grenade)
Special Attacks:
Special Qualities: For the Cause, Hydra Training
FS: 5 ft by 5 ft
Reach: 5 ft
Allgience: Hydra
Saves: Fort +5, Ref +5, Will +2
Action Points: +0
Reputation: +2
Abilities: Str 13, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 8, Wis 12, Cha 10
Occupation: Mercenary (Darkmatter), Intimidate, Drive
Skills: Drive +6 Hide +6, Intimidate +6, Knowledge streetwise +4, Listen +3, Move Silently +5, Read/Write English, Read/Write German, Spot +2, Survival +3
Feats: Combat Martial Arts, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Point Blank Shot, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Light Armour Proficiency, Quick Reload, Advanced Firearms Proficiency
Possessions: Hydra Light Armour, Hydra Plasma Pistol, 3 power packs, knife, 5 grenades, stun baton (d20 Future), various gear and personal possessions.

*For the Cause*
As a move equivalent action, using training and Indoctoration techniques used by Hydra, the Hydra Soldier gains +1 to attack rolls for the next 1d4+1 rounds. If the Rifle Trooper has suffered damage and rests for at least 2 rounds, can heal 1d4 hit points. Useable 3 times per day.

*Hydra Training*
Hydra trains its soldiers fairly well, particularly in light armour and how to aim and fire their weapons better. Gains Light Armour Proficiency, and +1 to attack rolls with Hydra ranged weapons.

*Hydra Plasma Pistol*
A plasma pistol produced by Hydra scientists based on the designs of those produced by Hydra during World War 2 using Cosmic Cube energy. This version doesn't use cosmic cube energy, instead using more readily available power pack and standard plasma technology. Hydra plasma pistols have slighter greater range than others, but suffer a bit in damage.

*Hydra Plasma Pistol (PL 6-7 Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 2d10-1
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: ballistic
Range Increment: 50 ft
Rate of Fire: S
Size: Medium
Weight: 3.2 lbs
Ammo: 50 box
Purchase DC: 17 Res (+2)
Notes: 

*Hydra Light Armour*
A basic jump suit made with ballistic fibers and plates in the chest and back for added protection in green and yellow colours. Full helmet with polarized lenses and minor ocular enhancements in the helmet, along with simple air filters.

Hydra Light Armour (PL 5, Light Armour Proficiency)
Type: Light
Equipment Bonus: +2
Nonprof. Bonus: +1
Str Bonus: 0
Nonprof Str Bonus: 0
Max Dex: +5
Armour Penalty: -1
Speed (30 ft): 30 ft
Weight: 5 lbs
Purchase DC: 14
Restriction: Res (+2)
Notes: Full body covering, multiple pockets and clips for attaching gear. Helmet provides +2 against visual attacks (gaze attacks, flash bangs, etc), air filter provides +2 vs airborne toxins and diseases, grants low light vision.

Hydra Cannon Trooper
The Cannon Trooper is a heavy weapons specialist soldier, equipped with a shoulder rocket launcher and grenades, used as anti-armour and taking down structures.
Make the following changes to Hydra Soldier:
Replace Combat Martial Arts feat with Exotic Weapon (Rocket launcher) feat;
Replace Move Silently with Knowledge: Tactics +4, Intimidate with Knowledge: Physical Sciences +4;
Add Hydra Cannon Launcher to equipment/attacks;
Add 10 lbs C4/Semtex and 50 ft of Det Cord to inventory;
Add Sapper special quality.

*Sapper*
The Cannon Trooper is trained to make the most of their explosive weapons for destroying structures and vehicles. If the Cannon Trooper takes some time to study a battle before their attack, they can place their ranged ordnance in the best place to do the most damage. Making a Knowledge: Tactics check DC 20 as a full round action with a clear view of the battle field, which can be through a set of binoculars or similar visual aid device, their next attack, which must be made the following round, deals 50% more damage, or can ignore 5 points of hardness/DR. If the attack would normally ignore hardness/DR, ignores an additional 5.
Alternatively, when the Cannon Trooper is setting explosives, if takes at least 1 minute while making a Knowledge: Physical Sciences check DC 25, can set explosives to do the most damage, increasing damage and range by 50%.

*Cannon Launcher*
The Cannon launcher is Hydra's portable rocket system, similar to a LAW, like the M72A3 LAW, only instead of a disposable weapon, it is clip fed with an automatic feeding system, allowing for multiple attacks before needing reloading. It has simple sights and can be used against ground or low flying aircraft such as helicopters, or even flying superpowered beings or creatures. It has a feature where it can fire its entire magazine at once.

Hydra Cannon Launcher (PL 5 Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Rocket launcher)
Damage: varies
Critical:
Damage Type: varies
Range Increment: 175 ft
Rate of Fire: S
Size: Large
Weight: 21.5 lbs
Ammo: 5 box
Purchase DC: 17 Mil (+3)
Notes: Volley Shot, reload takes 1 full round
Volley Shot - this is an alternate fire mode, free action to switch, can fire the entire magazine (requires a full magazine), attacking a large area. Affects an area 3 times larger, dealing double damage, Reflex save DC +4. If ammunition loaded is single target only, treat like a burst fire full automatic attack using 5 rounds.

*Ammunition*
The Hydra Cannon Launcher has several different types of ammunition available.
Standard LAW - Standard LAW rocket, see d20 Modern pg 102. PDC 14 for 5 rockets.
Anti-Personnel - This rocket is similar to a fragmentation grenade, dealing 6d6 slashing damage to a 20 burst radius, Reflex save DC 18 for half. PDC 18 for box of 5 rockets.
HE - This is a high explosive round, dealing 8d6 fire damage, 20 ft burst radius, Reflex save DC 18 for half. PDC 17 for box of 5 rockets.
Incendiary - This rocket is filled with a napalm-like substance that spreads over a 15 ft radius, dealing 6d6 points of fire damage, Reflex save DC 18 for half. Deals 1 die less damage each round until at 0. The substance sticks to anything it lands on, takes a full round to scrape off, or a full round submerged in water. PDC 17 for box of 5 rockets.
APDS - A heavy anti-armour rocket that after being launched 30 feet, discards a sabot and releases a smaller penetrator for more precision anti-armour work. Deals 8d10 ballistic damage, ignoring 15 points of hardness. PDC 18 for box of 5 rockets.
Mini Mines - This rocket is filled with dozens of small explosives. The firer targets a 5 foot square, and just before the rocket would hit that square, it releases dozens of small explosives that bury themselves into the ground, covering a 20 foot by 20 foot area. Anyone walking into the area must make a Reflex save DC 20 or suffer 2d6 damage. A Spot or Search check DC 20 reveals that the area has been mined. The mined area can be tripped up to 5 times before all the mines are used up or too spread out to be effective. PDC 21 for box of 5 rockets.

*Cannon Armour*
This armour is assigned to the heavy weapon Hydra Cannon specialists. It has multiple pockets and clips for explosives and tools, padding on the shoulder for resting the cannon launcher more comfortably on the wearer's shoulder. The armour is heavier than Hydra's Light armour, with heavier chest and back plates, with added pads designed to disperse the force from explosives.

Hydra Cannon Armour (PL 5, Light Armour Proficiency)
Type: Light
Equipment Bonus: +4
Nonprof. Bonus: +1
Str Bonus: 0
Nonprof Str Bonus: 0
Max Dex: +3
Armour Penalty: -3
Speed (30 ft): 30 ft
Weight: 13 lbs
Purchase DC: 16
Restriction: Res (+2)
Notes: Full body covering, multiple pockets and clips for attaching gear. Helmet provides +2 against visual attacks (gaze attacks, flash bangs, etc), air filter provides +2 vs airborne toxins and diseases, grants low light vision, against explosives and other area attacks, reduce damage by half.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Dunno how to stat this, but I guess I can end the year by giving an idea:

The "Holo-Wolves". It's a sub-variety of Fictional wolf that roams the world, sightings are mostly in Russia, Alaska and Canada. They are based on the wolves of "Wolf's Rain", probably from some long-forgotten Fictional writer that tried to explain what the heck is the thing that makes them look human to people.

There's at least two varieties: the "Holo-Wolf" that projects a mental illusion directly to the brain and the one that projects a psionic holographic "shroud" around itself. Some of the former kinds can read minds (which probably makes it why they can understand (and be understood in) Russian/English/Japanese so easily) and some of the latter kinds can use the holo-shroud as a kind of exo-armor.

Both kinds are as smart as a human and are more lethal than a garden-variety wolf.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Dunno how to stat this, but I guess I can end the year by giving an idea:
> 
> The "Holo-Wolves". It's a sub-variety of Fictional wolf that roams the world, sightings are mostly in Russia, Alaska and Canada. They are based on the wolves of "Wolf's Rain", probably from some long-forgotten Fictional writer that tried to explain what the heck is the thing that makes them look human to people.
> 
> There's at least two varieties: the "Holo-Wolf" that projects a mental illusion directly to the brain and the one that projects a psionic holographic "shroud" around itself. Some of the former kinds can read minds (which probably makes it why they can understand (and be understood in) Russian/English/Japanese so easily) and some of the latter kinds can use the holo-shroud as a kind of exo-armor.
> 
> Both kinds are as smart as a human and are more lethal than a garden-variety wolf.




I'll have to look into this... but essential these are wolves that either make a person think they are human (telepathic illusion, which wouldn't work against tech as well). T6other version creates a psionic.. "armour" let's call it, to make they appear human?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Yeah, pretty much. The telepathic illusion also seems doesn't works as well if the human uses a heavy amount of certain kinds of drugs (such as booze. Or at least it looks that way on the show. Could also have been that the character in question (Quent the hunter) had a strong Will save and the GM gave advantage because of the character's obsession with hunting wolves).


----------



## Lord Zack

I've been thinking of stating out at least some of the weapons from the Ratchet and Clank games. I find it plausible that the civilizations of the various galaxies of the series could travel to the Milky Way galaxy in order to sell their wares. Intergalactic travel is possible, though I don't know if how has ever been addressed, it is very much a soft sci-fi/space opera series. Corporations like Gadgetron and MegaCorp would certainly find a new market for their products appealing.

The basic Omni-Wrench is pretty simple, it can be used as a tool and as a melee and ranged weapon. It could probably be represented by a simple club, though other models would be stronger.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> I've been thinking of stating out at least some of the weapons from the Ratchet and Clank games. I find it plausible that the civilizations of the various galaxies of the series could travel to the Milky Way galaxy in order to sell their wares. Intergalactic travel is possible, though I don't know if how has ever been addressed, it is very much a soft sci-fi/space opera series. Corporations like Gadgetron and MegaCorp would certainly find a new market for their products appealing.
> 
> The basic Omni-Wrench is pretty simple, it can be used as a tool and as a melee and ranged weapon. It could probably be represented by a simple club, though other models would be stronger.




Intergalactic travel could be done one of several ways...
1)Powerful FTL drives that can only be used in the emptiness between galaxies, such as a type of gravity traction drive.. once you leave the edge of the galaxy, once you get the co-ordinates for the nearest point of the next galaxy, the drive pulls you along to the next gravity source there.
2)Wormhole or some sort of similar anomaly that creates a tunnel, or bridge that links two, or more galaxies together that takes time to travel.
3) Hyperdrive/warp drive/ with some extra ummph like the hyperdrives in Stargate that have the power of a ZPM to boost their power to intergalactic versions/speeds
4) Dimensional portals or jump gates/drives. Depending on your tech, Jump drives either require some natural type of worm hole between systems (Wing Commander), B5 Jump engines enter hyperspace which allows faster travel between systems, but could even work between galaxies, those gates the ori use in stargate that allow them to get from their galaxy to the milky way (basically stable artificial wormholes that use massive power).


----------



## marcoasalazarm

The primary connection between the Solar System and the Star Wars galaxy is a wormhole-like phenomena that places ships going from Sol straight in the Outer Rim Area 51 past the Corporate Sector and going from the SW galaxy somewhere in... well... dunno yet. Maybe Jupiter?

It's imperative that you DO NOT go FTL when crossing the phenomena, otherwise you'll end up doing a blind jump. On the BRIGHT side, you'll end up on the galaxy you were aiming for, but there's no telling at all where is the jump going to drop you. Odds are alike that you end up in Coruscant's orbit as you'll end up crashing at a billion miles per hour in that planet where Luke Skywalker went to play hermit for a decade (or someplace even more desolate, but that planet I'm using as an example because it fits the definition of "being in the middle of nowhere" that I guess Tatooine is starting to lose, thanks to all of the tourists).


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Oh, yeah, another example of an "inter-dimensional FTL" is the Warp... as in the 40K version... and that one's got a few problems even if it's more calm now. And  the "Drive space" star drives of "Star*Drive", which have the quirk that it ALWAYS takes five days (121 hours) to navigate Drive Space to go wherever you're aiming at (and the most powerful drive of that 'verse has a range of 50 light years per jump, but in the Core Timeline I guess people have done mods to enhance that range... with varying degrees of success).

There's others with their own pros and cons like relativity still working, or maybe it's "Faster Than Light" but its comparative range is short (the Tau Empire's FTL drives and the "Traveller" universes' shutter drives).


----------



## kronos182

Cardassian

Cardassians are a humanoid species easily identifiable by their light-grey skin, two thick vertical neck ridges that receded back to the crown of their head, and an inverted tear-shaped ridge in the center of the forehead. The ridge is thickest immediately above the eyes, protecting them and creating an deep-set appearance. This trait earned them the derogatory nickname "spoon heads." Cardassians are known for their ruthlessness, secrecy, use of covert action and deception that rivals the Romulans, and being extremely xenophobic to other races, believing they should dominate all others.
Cardassians have poor hearing, but their minds are sharp and have photographic memories, and place a great amount of value on family and with their hierarchical culture, placing the State at the top in public life, and parents within the home. Advanced age is also highly valued as a sign of strength, power and wisdom.

*Racial Traits:*
Ability Modifiers: +1 Intelligence, +1 Wisdom, -2 Charisma - Cardassians are intelligent and very cunning and weary of all other races.
Medium: As Medium creatures, Cardassians have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
Speed: Cardassians base land speed is 30 feet.
Racial Skills: -2 to Listen checks due to their poor hearing.
Extreme Loyalty: Cardassians are extremely loyal, particularly to family and State. Any skills, checks or rolls related to their allegiances gain +1
Planetary Adaptation: Hot World. Cardassians come from a hot planet, Cardassian Prime, granting them +4 on Fort saves against extreme heat (but don't gain fire resistance as per d20 Future pg 13)
Photographic Memory: +2 to Knowledge checks and Intelligence checks to remember something they have previously seen.
Training: Due to the nature of Cardassian society, all Cardassians receive some training in gathering information to use against their enemies. Cardassians gain Bluff, Gather Information as class skills, and if they already are class skills, gain +1 bonus.
Reputation: Cardassians, being so well known for being secretive and brutal gain +1 Reputation and +1 to Intimidation checks.  
ECL: +1

Klingon

Klingons are a humanoid warrior species from the planet Qo'noS (pronouced Kronos), and have a powerful empire that spans part of the Beta and Alpha Quadrants. They are a proud, tradition-bound people who value honour and combat. The warrior ethos is an important aspect of Klingon society, even in non-combat roles, such as in family matters it can be found. Due to their strong warrior ways and traditions, Klingon medical science is not very advanced. Females and males are considered equals in everything except in leadership roles in politics and military which are dominated by males, with a few exceptions, while females traditionally dominated the household and management of the family's affairs. With the military so integral to Klingon society, every Klingon, even those not in the military, have some military combat training, especially with traditional Klingon bladed weapons. This also makes discipline strictly enforced not only by superiors but also subordinates, particularly if one's honour is at stake.
As expected of a warrior race, Klingons are physically strong, durable and fast. Easily identifiable by the ridges on their heads, down their backs. Many also have armoured bone plating covering their spines, shoulders, parts of their hands, feet, arms and legs, varying from individual to individual. All Klingons poses a robust anatomy, with a great deal of multiple redundancy in their organs, including two livers, an eight-chambered heart, three lungs and multiple stomachs. All of this allowing them to suffer wounds that would be fatal to any other species, and give them great stamina and endurance on the battlefield. Klingon teeth are generally sharp, with two larger fangs (incisors). Many Klingons, both male and female, grow long curly or wavy thick luxurious hair, with males able to grow beards. Both genders can also go completely bold, however this is more common amongst males. Due to their redundant organs, Klingons typically live up to 150 years, with those that live that long, remaining quite strong and able warriors right up to their deaths.

*Racial Traits:*
Ability Modifiers: +4 Strength, +2 Constitution, -1 Intelligence, -2 Charisma. Klingons are strong and hearty, but on average are not as intelligent, and their warrior ways and aggression, and honour system can make them difficult to understand or interact with.
Medium: As Medium creatures, Klingons have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size, however they tend to be larger than average humanoids, with 6 feet or taller being the average height.
Speed: Klingons base land speed is 35 feet.
Racial Skills: +1 Listen, +1 Spot and +1 Survival skills. Klingons evolved from predators, allowing them to find prey, and their multiple stomachs and redundant organs allow them to live off the land and eat things that most species find unpalatable.
Extreme Loyalty: Klingons are extremely loyal and honour bound, particularly to family, their Empire and their personal honour. Any skills, checks or rolls related to their allegiances gain +1
Planetary Adaptation: Hot World. Cardassians come from a hot planet, Cardassian Prime, granting them +4 on Fort saves against extreme heat (but don't gain fire resistance as per d20 Future pg 13). Klingons suffer -1 to all rolls when in temperatures below freezing, they dislike the cold.
Redundant Organs: Due to the redundant organs Klingons have, any critical attack against them has a 50% chance to be considered a regular hit. When reduced to 0 hit points, the Klingon is not considered dying, and able to act normally until dead at -15 hit points. Taking actions while below 0 hit points does not cause additional hit point damage, unless suffering from effects such as from the wounding magical ability from weapons, or similar effects that continue to do damage over time.
Training: As a warrior race, all Klingons are taught how to use a number of traditional weapons, granting all Klingons Simple Weapon Proficiency, and proficiency in the Bat'leth, swords, gin'tak spears.
Reputation: Klingons are well known for being a proud warrior race, giving them +1 to Reputation. They also gain a +2 bonus to Intimidation checks.
ECL: +2


----------



## kronos182

A Starfleet NPC a team of PCs might encounter and can possibly hire for a while.

Dr. Selar

Dr. Lieutenant Selar is a Vulcan medical officer in Starfleet, who was assigned to the U.S.S. Enterprise D at one point. She is well versed in xenobiology for treating multiple species, and is currently assigned to the Sol system by Starfleet to aid any relief agencies that require assistance. She has also assisted in helping several major cities in North America set up facilities to treat non-human patients. She also has orders from Starfleet, when not helping a medical organization, to assist small groups, such as adventurers for the purpose of gathering additional information on the different races that are not documented in Starfleet Medical records.

*Dr. Lieutenant Selar*
Smart Ord 3/Dedicated Ord 3
CR: 6;
Type: Medium sized Vulcan;
HD: 3d6+3 plus 3d6+3, HP 27;
Mass: 10;
Init: +1;
Speed: 35 ft;
Defense: 15, touch 15, flat-footed 13 (+2 Dex, +3 Class);
BAB: +3;
Grap: +2;
Attack: +3 melee (1d3 nonlethal, unarmed strike), or +5 ranged type 1 phaser (varies);
Full Attack: +3 melee (1d3 nonlethal, unarmed strike), or +5 ranged type 1 phaser (varies);
Special Attacks: 
SQ: Vulcan traits
FS: 5 ft by 5 ft;
Reach: 5 ft;
AL: Federation, Starfleet;
SV: Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +5;
AP: 0;
Rep: +2;
Abilities: Str 10, Dex 15, Con 12, Int 15, Wis 13, Cha 10;
Occupation: Doctor (Craft [Pharmaceutical], Knowledge [earth and life sciences])
Skills: Computer Use +8, Concentration +4, Craft (chemical) +10, Craft (pharmaceutical) +10, Decipher Script +4, Investigate +10, Knowledge (earth and life sciences) +10, Knowledge (physical sciences) +10, Knowledge (technology) +7, Listen +3, Profession +7, Read/Write English, Read/Write Vulcan, Read/Write (other), Research +13, Search +6, Speak English, Speak Vulcan, Treat Injury +8 
Feats: Educated (knowledge [earth and life sciences] and knowledge [physical sciences]), Medical Expert, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Surgery, Planetary Adaptation: Barren World, Nerve Pinch.
Possessions: Starfleet Uniform, PADD (tablet sized, functions as upgraded desktop with wireless capabilities, 1 picobyte of data storage), pharmacist kit, advanced medkit, Type 1 phaser (TNG era), medical tricorder, comm badge with built in universal translator.

Medical Tricorder
The medical tricorder is a specialized scanning device made by Starfleet designed to help doctors and others in the medical field diagnose patients quickly and effiencently. It functions as a standard tricorder, but has a removable hand scanner to allow the user to scan more focused areas.
Functions as a GPS, chemicomp, geocomp, both granting only +4 to checks, motion sensor (50 ft range), medicomp +6 to Treat Injury checks, medical database with basic information on over 50 different species, functions as MRI and CAT scanner with use of hand unit a range of only 6 inches (takes about 5 minutes to do full scan). Detect energy signatures and lifeforms (can identify the lifeform's species if has their data programmed) out to 2000 feet, emit distress beacon, wireless modem.
Weight: 4 lbs
PDC: 17 (14 for Starfleet Medical personnel).


----------



## kronos182

Since someone mentioned Ratchet and Clank.. 

Here's some Ratchet and Clank items...

OmniWrench

The OmniWrench is a versatile item that is a useful tool, can be magnetized to pickup nearby metallic items, used as a melee weapon and can be thrown and returns to the user. Most follow a basic design, and most can be upgraded with several upgrades giving them greater capabilities.
The OmniWrench is basically a mechanical toolkit, only without parts, like a large multitool, allowing those to make Craft (mechanical) or Repair checks without penalties. The magnetic tether, which is projected from the two prongs that make up the primary wrench component of the OmniWrench at the top, can be used to pull metallic items toward the user, or used to move the items around, which can be used to strike an opponent out of melee range. Powerful versions can even be used to allow the user to use it like a grappling tether, but only on objects that are metallic. Basic units can lift up to 50 lbs with a range of up to 30 feet. If used to move items to strike a target, the user must make a ranged touch attack at -2, and deals 1d4 bludgeoning damage per 10 lbs of the object(s). When pulled towards the user, the objects travel at 30 ft per round. Every round of use of the magnetic tether uses 1 charge, uses a standard power pack. Many can be upgraded with common equipment gadgets, as well as specific OmniWrench specific upgrades.

OmniWrench 300
The OmniWrench 300 is the basic model upon which virtually all other OmniWrenches are based on. It's a very basic model with little room for upgrades, but it is cheap, functional, and many mechanics will have one as a back up tool if they use any OmniWrenches or similar type tools.

*OmniWrench 300 (PL6-7, Simple Weapons Proficiency)*
Damage: 1d8 
Critical: 20 x2
Damage Type: bludgeoning
Range Increment: 15 ft thrown up to 5 range increments, or melee
Rate of Fire: -
Size: Medium
Weight: 8 lbs.
Ammo: 50 box
Purchase DC: 14
Notes: When thrown, the OmniWrench returns to the user like a boomerang, requiring the user make a Dexterity check DC 10 to catch it, failure means the user didn't catch the OmniWrench and it drops to the ground at the user's feet. A failure by more than 5 means the OmniWrench flew past the user 1d4x5 feet and lands on the ground. Magnetic tether 30 ft 50 lbs capacity, acts as mechanical toolkit. Has 1 upgrade slot.

OmniWrench 10000
The OmniWrench 10000 is a heavier and more reinforced version of the basic OmniWrench, with upgraded tools, greater range and carrying capacity for the magnetic tether. Additionally, the 10k can, when used as a melee weapon, be energized so that it deals more damage

*OmniWrench 10000 (PL6-7, Simple Weapons Proficiency)*
Damage: 1d8 
Critical: 20, x2
Damage Type: bludgeoning
Range Increment: 15 ft thrown up to 5 range increments, or melee
Rate of Fire: -
Size: Medium
Weight: 10 lbs.
Ammo: 50 box
Purchase DC: 15
Notes: When thrown, the OmniWrench returns to the user like a boomerang, requiring the user make a Dexterity check DC 10 to catch it, failure means the user didn't catch the OmniWrench and it drops to the ground at the user's feet. A failure by more than 5 means the OmniWrench flew past the user 1d4x5 feet and lands on the ground. Magnetic tether 50 ft 60 lbs capacity, acts as mechanical toolkit, energized strike. Has 2 upgrade slots.
Energized Strike - The user can charge the striking end with electrical energy, adding 1d4 electrical damage, uses 1 charge for every 5 rounds activated. If activated for less than 5 rounds, still uses 1 charge.

OmniWrench 12000
The OmniWrench 12000 is an upgrade of the 10K with upgraded tools, greater range and carrying capacity for the magnetic tether. Additionally, the 12k can, when used as a melee weapon, be energized so that it deals more damage and has more upgrade slots for greater customization.

*OmniWrench 12000 (PL6-7, Simple Weapons Proficiency)*
Damage: 1d10 
Critical: 20, x2
Damage Type: bludgeoning
Range Increment: 15 ft thrown up to 5 range increments, or melee
Rate of Fire: -
Size: Medium
Weight: 12 lbs.
Ammo: 50 box
Purchase DC: 16
Notes: When thrown, the OmniWrench returns to the user like a boomerang, requiring the user make a Dexterity check DC 10 to catch it, failure means the user didn't catch the OmniWrench and it drops to the ground at the user's feet. A failure by more than 5 means the OmniWrench flew past the user 1d4x5 feet and lands on the ground. Magnetic tether 100 ft 80 lbs capacity, acts as mechanical toolkit granting +1 to checks, energized strike. Has 2 upgrade slots.
Energized Strike - The user can charge the striking end with electrical energy, adding 1d6 electrical damage, uses 1 charge for every 3 rounds activated. If activated for less than 3 rounds, still uses 1 charge.


OmniWrench Millennium 12K 
The Millennium 12K is a more powerful and versatile OmniWrench, replacing the magnetic tether with a kinetic tether, which uses gravity technology based on grapple tethers, allowing the user to move any objects within the Millennium 12K's weight limit.

*OmniWrench Millennium 12K (PL6-7, Simple Weapons Proficiency)*
Damage: 1d10 
Critical: 20, x2
Damage Type: bludgeoning
Range Increment: 20 ft thrown up to 5 range increments, or melee
Rate of Fire: -
Size: Medium
Weight: 12 lbs.
Ammo: 50 box
Purchase DC: 18 (Lic +1)
Notes: When thrown, the OmniWrench returns to the user like a boomerang, requiring the user make a Dexterity check DC 10 to catch it, failure means the user didn't catch the OmniWrench and it drops to the ground at the user's feet. A failure by more than 5 means the OmniWrench flew past the user 1d4x5 feet and lands on the ground. Kinetic tether, acts as mechanical toolkit granting +1 to checks, energized strike. Has 3 upgrade slots.
Energized Strike - The user can charge the striking end with electrical energy, adding 1d6 electrical damage, uses 1 charge for every 3 rounds activated. If activated for less than 3 rounds, still uses 1 charge.
Kinetic Tether - similar to the magnetic tether, only uses gravity and able to move any object, not just metallic ones. Has a range of 100 ft with a weight capacity of 70 lbs.

Fission Lance
This OmniWrench is considered illegal and seen more as a weapon as it is encased in a highly radioactive Raritanium isotope that gives it a burning effect. Due to the radiation, the user requires NBC protection, and has a special case to store it in when not in use.

*Fission Lance (PL6-7, Simple Weapons Proficiency)*
Damage: 1d10 +1d6 fire + radiation
Critical: 20, x2
Damage Type: bludgeoning
Range Increment: 15 ft thrown up to 5 range increments, or melee
Rate of Fire: -
Size: Medium
Weight: 14 lbs.
Ammo: 50 box
Purchase DC: 21 (Illegal +4)
Notes: When thrown, the OmniWrench returns to the user like a boomerang, requiring the user make a Dexterity check DC 10 to catch it, failure means the user didn't catch the OmniWrench and it drops to the ground at the user's feet. A failure by more than 5 means the OmniWrench flew past the user 1d4x5 feet and lands on the ground. Kinetic tether, acts as mechanical toolkit granting +1 to checks, energized strike. Has 3 upgrade slots.
Energized Strike - The user can charge the striking end with electrical energy, adding 1d6 electrical damage, uses 1 charge for every 3 rounds activated. If activated for less than 3 rounds, still uses 1 charge.
Kinetic Tether - similar to the magnetic tether, only uses gravity and able to move any object, not just metallic ones. Has a range of 100 ft with a weight capacity of 70 lbs.
Radiation - Fission Lance uses radioactive material in its construction, requiring the user to wear NBC protective gear while using the Fission Lance. Anyone struck by the Fission Lance is exposed to lightly radioactive materials (d20 Future page 81). However multiple strikes have a cumulative effect, every 5 successful strikes increases the level of radiation the target is exposed to and the saves required.

Wrench Mods
*Fire-Bomb*
This mod allows the OmniWrench to launch small explosive balls of fire with a swing of the wrench. Adds a red cylinder that wraps around the base of the wrench head. As part of an attack action, activating the Fire-Bomb, the user swings the OmniWrench making a ranged touch attack at -1 to throw a red glowing explosive that deals 3d6 fire damage to a 5 foot radius, Reflex save DC 14 for half. Uses 2 charges per fire-bomb, adds 3 lbs to the OmniWrench, uses 1 OmniWrench upgrade slot. PDC: 15

*Shock Crystal*
This mod sprouts a ring of sharp crystals around the user with a swing. Adds a teal coloured cylinder that glows when active to the base of the wrench head. As a full round attack action, the user can swing the OmniWrench to cause a ring of sharp large crystals to sprout in a 10 foot diameter area around the user. These crystals are about 3 to 3.5 feet tall, granting the user one-quarter cover (+2 to Defense, +1 Reflex), or one-half (+4 Defense, +1 Reflex) if kneeling. Anyone attempting to cross the crystal ring suffers 2d4 slashing damage. The crystal ring lasts for 1d4+1 rounds, and has 20 hit points, with a hardness of 7, lasers deal half damage to the crystals. Uses 5 charges per use, adds 4 lbs, uses 2 OmniWrench upgrade slots. PDC: 16

*Wild Burst*
This causes the wrench to exude and dribble putrid toxins, causing those struck to suffer from a contact poison. A dark green cylinder is added to the base of the wrench head. As a free action, the user can activate this mod which coats the wrench's striking surface in a contact poison, dealing 1d2 Con damage initially, 1d4 Con damage secondary damage, Fort save DC 15 is required. Uses 1 charge per round of activation, adds 4 lbs, uses 1 OmniWrench upgrade slot. PDC: 16 Illegal +4.

Bomb Glove
This oversized gauntlet, with two large cables that attach from the back of the hand to the wrist, uses nanotechnology to generate small explosives that detonate when thrown. As part of an attack action, the user creates a small grenade in the palm, which must be thrown within 5 rounds or it explodes. Upon striking a target, or object, it deals 2d6 damage half fire, half slashing to a 5 foot radius area, Reflex save DC 14 for half damage. A standard power pack provides power for the nanotechnology that creates the explosives, requiring 2 charges per grenade created. The glove is armoured to act as a pair of brass knuckles for unarmed strikes

*Bomb Glove (PL7 Simple Weapons Proficiency)*
Damage: 2d6 / 1d4
Critical: - / x2
Damage Type: fire and slashing / bludgeoning
Range Increment: 15 ft thrown / melee
Blast Radius: 5 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Size: Small
Weight: 3 lbs
Ammo: 50 box
Purchase DC: 15
Notes: Acts as brass knuckles, hinders fine motor skills in equipped hand, Dexterity based skills suffer -2.

Decoy Glove  (PL 6-7)
This large gauntlet manufactured by Gadgetron, allows the user to create balloon decoys modeled after the user, after it scans the wearer upon donning the Decoy glove, which the user can give simple instructions to move in a direction, to act as a decoy. These balloons mimic the size and shape of the wearer, and emits the approximate thermal signature and sound of the wearer walking. Each balloon has 3 hit points, Defense of 11 (smaller ones gain size bonus to Defense) and weighs only 5 lbs, able to mimic the appearance of any humanoid creature between tiny and medium sizes, and last 1d4+1 minutes or unless destroyed. The wearer gives the decoy simple instructions such as "move that way", or "walk in a circle", or "stay here". Each power pack provides enough power to create 20 decoys. Wearing the glove imposes a -2 penalty to skills requiring fine dexterity.
Weight: 6 lbs
PDC: 15

Blaster
The blaster is a cheap energy weapon produced by Gadgetron, dealing light damage, but has rapid-fire capability and a large ammo capacity.

Blaster (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency
Damage: 1d4
Critical: 20 x2
Damage Type: electrical
Range Increment: 40 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Medium
Weight: 4 lbs
Ammo: 100 box
Purchase DC: 14 
Notes: Has 3 round burst setting (autofire used with burst feat can be used with only 3 rounds left), rapid-fire mode.
Rapid-Fire Mode - this setting, free action to switch to once per round, allows the user to fire multiple shots at once. Uses 5 charges and increases damage by +3 die, but suffers -3 to attack rolls. Can be used with autofire, increasing damage by +3 die and Reflex save by +2, but uses x5 charges.

Swingshot
Developed by Gadgetron, the Swingshot is a wrist mounted grapple hook and wench with a 50 ft line, allowing the user to scale heights or swing about. The line is able to support up to 300 lbs, which allows the wearer to pull items closer to them. Cable has Break DC 30, 15 hit points, hardness 10. Reels in line at a rate of 25 ft per round.
Weight: 4 lbs
PDC: 13


----------



## marcoasalazarm

I think back during the Wizards Forum days somebody (maybe Rappy?) wrote stats for Ratchet's race.


----------



## kronos182

Some more Ratchet and Clank items.

Miniturret Glove
This large gauntlet manufactured by MegaCorp, allows the user to create egg shaped shells that deploy into small laser turrets. While the miniturret glove is worn, the hand is covered with the barrel that launches the miniturret egg. Each miniturret has 5 hit points, Defense of 14, hardness 1, diminutive size and weighs only 5 lbs, armed with a laser that deals 2d4 fire damage, range of 50 feet total, +1 to attack rolls, with 20 shots available. The turret lasts 1d4+1 minutes or unless destroyed, or if it runs out of ammunition it self destructs, dealing 2d4 damage to a 5 ft radius. The turret has basic video and audio sensors with a total +3 to Spot and Listen checks to find hidden targets. It attacks anything of small or larger size within 50 feet that is not designated friendly by the user before it is launched, usually tied to the user's HUD and IFF system. Each power pack provides enough power to create 15 miniturrets. Wearing the glove makes the hand unavailable for use, but is designed for quick donning and removal, taking a move action to don, while the quick release system removes the miniturret glove as a free action.
Weight: 9 lbs
PDC: 21 (Mil +3)

Thermanator (PL 6)
The Thermanator is a device that can thaw or freeze any pool of water, although it can't be used to freeze or thaw oceans. By training the beam, and selecting thaw or freeze, it can freeze or thaw 10 gallons of water per round. Each round of use uses 1 charge from the power pack, which has a 50 charges.
Weight: 5 lbs
PDC: 11

Plasma Coil
The plasma coil is a short, heavy blue and silver pistol with three rotating holed claws on the end of the barrel, and fires balls of plasma, that after striking a target, releases a burst of electrical energy, which can also stun targets.

*Plasma Coil (PL 7 Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 4d10 + 3d6 
Critical: x2 (against target struck)
Damage Type: fire (plasma) and electrical
Range Increment: 40 ft
Blast Radius: 10 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Size: Medium
Weight: 6 lbs
Ammo: 20 box
Purchase DC: 22 (Mil +3)
Notes: Target struck suffers the 4d10 fire and all, including the target struck, suffer the 3d6 electrical damage, Reflex save DC 14 for half, the target struck must save DC 17 for half damage. Also all targets in the blast radius must make a Fort save DC 13 or be stunned for 1d4 rounds.


Blitz Gun
The Blitz gun, made by MegaCorp, is a medium sized shotgun with a large squared barrel with a lower small muzzle below it. It features an orange targeting computer above the muzzle, with a left-hand grip. The blitz gun fires scatter shots which are followed by arcs of lightning.

*Blitz Gun (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 2d8 + 3d6
Critical: 20 x2
Damage Type: ballistic plus electricity
Range Increment: 40 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Large
Weight: 15 lbs
Ammo: 25 box and 50 box power pack
Purchase DC: 21 (Mil +3)
Notes: Uses 12 gauge ammunition plus a standard power pack. Targeting computer grants +1 to attacks within first 2 range increments.

Lancer
A silver metallic pistol with red decorations and a red trigger, the nozzle and barrel glow orange, the same colour as the energy bolts it fires that explode on contact. Two red and black wires on the top connect the nozzle to the main body of the Lancer. 

*Lancer (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 2d8 +2d6
Critical: 20 x2
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: 60 ft
Blast Radius: 5 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Medium
Weight: 5 lbs
Ammo: 50 box
Purchase DC: 20 (Res +2)
Notes: Targets struck suffer 2d8 plus the 2d6 damage, those in the blast radius suffer only the 2d6 energy damage, Reflex save DC 13 for half damage.

Lava Gun
The Lava Gun is a rifle with a red glowing canister in front of the trigger guard. It fires a stream of lava that continues to burn for awhile, making it an excellent weapon for tactical purposes as the continuing lava burning leaves areas the weapon has fired in dangerous to travel through. The Lava gun uses a power pack to power the nanotechnology that creates the lava blasts.

*Lava Gun (PL7 Simple Weapon Proficiency)*
Damage: 4d6
Critical: -
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 40 ft line, 5 ft wide
Rate of Fire: Single
Size: Large
Weight: 20 lbs
Ammo: 30 box
Purchase DC: 22 (Mil +3)
Notes: Targets in the line must make Reflex save DC 15 for half damage. Targets struck and the ground in the area the line passed through continue to take damage, suffering 2d6 for 1d4+2 rounds, unless the lava is scrapped off, Reflex save DC 13 as a full round action, or is sufficiently cooled (submerged in cold water for 2 full rounds, or at least 5 points of cold damage done).

Weapon Mods
*Napalm Mod*
This mod can only be added to weapons that use explosive ammunition. The weapon has a small nanotech factory mounted to where the ammunition feed is, and the clip is slid into this device. This mod modifies the ammunition so that when it detonates, it leaves behind a pool of lava that sticks to the target and the burst area, continuing to deal damage for 1d4 rounds, dealing 50% of the original damage dealt each round. The lava can be scrapped off as a full round action, or submerged in water for two rounds, or at least 3 points of cold damage dealt. Adds 3 lbs to weapon. PDC: 15 Mil +3

*Freeze Mod*
This mod can be added to weapons with physical ammunition, adding a light blue device around the ammunition feed. Adds 1d6 cold damage to the projectile, and targets struck must make Fort save DC 15, or be Slowed (speed reduced by half, -2 to attack, skills and Reflex saves) for 1d4 rounds. Targets vulnerable to cold suffer -2 to their Fort save, and duration is doubled. Adds 4 lbs to weapon. PDC: 15 Mil +3

*Acid Mod*
This mod can be added to weapons with physical ammunition, adding a green device around the ammunition feed. This device injects each shot with high molarity hydrofluoric acid, adding 1d6 acid damage that deals 1d4 acid damage the next round. Adds 3 lbs to the weapon. PDC: 16 Mil +3

*Shock Mod*
This mod can be added to weapons with physical ammunition, adding a light blue device around the ammunition feed. This mod modifies the ammunition to emit an electrical burst once it strikes a target, dealing 1d6 electrical damage to the target and those in a 10 ft burst, Reflex save DC 13, the initial target struck doesn't get the save. PDC: 15 Res +2.

*Impact Mod*
This mod, added to physical non-exploding ammunition weapons, modifies the ammunition with nano-scale anti-gravity repulsor particles, creating a small concussion wave upon impact, knocking the target back. Targets struck must make a Reflex save DC 15 or be knocked prone, a failure by more than 5 knocks the person back 5 feet and prone. A successful save the target is only Dazed for 1 round. Adds a 2 lbs grey device around the ammunition feed of the weapon. PDC: 14 Res +2


----------



## kronos182

A few Star Trek weapons I statted up really quick.

Bat'leth
The Bat'leth is a traditional weapon of Klingons for centuries and considered an honourable weapon. A crescent shape, with typically three hand holds along the outer curve, with typically at least two bladed protrusions along the inner bladed curve. The weapon is well balanced, sharp and deadly, able to remove an opponent's head in a single swing. Able to be wielded with one hand or two equally easily, a well versatile weapon, easily making slashing attacks, or piercing attacks with the protrusions or points at the ends of the crescent.

Bat'leth (PL 4 Exotic Weapon Proficiency, Klingon)
Damage: 2d6 / 2d4
Critical: x3 / 19-20 x2
Damage Type: Slashing / Piercing
Size: Large
Weight: 12.6 lbs
Purchase DC: 15 (13 for Klingons)
Notes: Can make piercing or slashing attacks, not both at same time. Can be wielding one or two handed. If wielding is holding one of the handles close to the end of the crescent with both hands, gains the benefit of the Power Attack feat even if they don't have it. If wielder has the Power Attack feat, deals 1.5 damage per -1 to attack roll. Also gains benefit of Strength bonus of x1.5 when wield two handed in any way.

Isomagnetic Disintegrator

The isomagnetic disintegrator is a Federation Starfleet shoulder-mounted directed-energy weapon that fires a purple energy bolt. This is one of the few disruptor style weapons that Starfleet uses, as the isomagnetic energy that is fired disrupts electromagnetic field of a target, making it able to stun targets, and has less damaging long term effects when used on stun than normal disruptors. The discharge affects a larger area, making the weapon excellent for use against massed infantry or armoured targets. It requires special power packs to power the weapon.

Isomagnetic Disruptor (PL 6, Exotic Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 3d10, 4d10, 5d10, 6d10, 7d10
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Energy/Fire
Range Increment: 150 ft
Blast Radius: 15 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Large
Weight: 20.5 lbs
Ammo: 15 box
Purchase DC: 22 Mil (+3)
Notes: Damage is dealt to all in blast radius, Reflex save DC 15 for half damage.
Stun setting DC 17 (failed save by more than 5 rendered unconscious for 1d4 hours, successful save Stunned, otherwise stunned for 1d4 rounds). Light stun setting on a successful Fort save DC only Dazes target for 2 rounds, a failed save Stuns target for 1d4 round. Affects all within blast radius, also deals 1d4 concussion damage to point of impact.
Each damage setting above 3d10 uses 1 extra charge, thus a 6d10 shot uses 3 charges, stun setting uses 1 charge. 
Can be used as a cutting torch, uses 1 charge per minute of cutting (if used for less than 1 minute, 1 charge is still used).
Disintegration Setting - This setting is designed a target up to a large sized creature (typical humanoid), uses 5 charges, requires the target to make a Fort save DC 28 or be disintegrated. A successful save deals 7d10 damage, if this is enough damage to kill/reduce to 0 hit points, target is disintegrated. Medium sized and smaller targets must make Fort save DC 30.
Armour Piercing Mode - Deals damage in d8s, ignores 5 points of hardness/DR at the point of impact and deals half damage to 10 foot radius, Reflex save DC 14 for half damage, target struck doesn't get to save, uses 1 extra charge per setting.

Regalian Phaser Rifle

Regalian phaser rifles are a common phaser rifle found through out the Alpha Quadrant and beyond. It is fairly simple and straight forward, two lethal settings and a single stun setting, it is weaker than Starfleet phaser rifles, but does have a large ammunition supply, allowing for longer use before needing to reload.

Regalian Phaser Rifle (PL 6, Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 1d8+2, 2d8+2
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Energy/Fire
Range Increment: 80 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Large
Weight: 8 lbs
Ammo: 150 box
Purchase DC: 17 Res (+2)
Notes: Stun setting DC 16 (failed save by more than 5 rendered unconscious for 1d4 hours, successful save Stunned, otherwise stunned for 1d4 rounds). 
Each damage setting above 1d8 uses 1 extra charge, thus a 2d8 shot uses 2 charges, stun setting uses 1 charge. 
Can be used as a cutting torch, uses 1 charge per minute of cutting (if used for less than 1 minute, 1 charge is still used).
Disintegration Setting - This setting is designed a target up to a medium sized creature (typical humanoid), uses 5 charges, requires the target to make a Fort save DC 25 or be disintegrated. A successful save deals 5d8 damage, if this is enough damage to kill/reduce to 0 hit points, target is disintegrated.


----------



## Lord Zack

http://getterrobo.wikia.com/wiki/Getter_Rays

Getter Rays are a very powerful and dangerous source of power, which are probably sought after by a number of people. However I am wondering if they could be used in Jurassic Park/World to control the exhibits. Low levels of Getter radiation might be used to incapacitate particularly dangerous specimens with out killing them (though I wonder if Indominus Rex would even be susceptible to Getter Ray's due to its hybrid nature).

By the way, good work on the Rachet and Clank weapon stats.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> http://getterrobo.wikia.com/wiki/Getter_Rays
> 
> Getter Rays are a very powerful and dangerous source of power, which are probably sought after by a number of people. However I am wondering if they could be used in Jurassic Park/World to control the exhibits. Low levels of Getter radiation might be used to incapacitate particularly dangerous specimens with out killing them (though I wonder if Indominus Rex would even be susceptible to Getter Ray's due to its hybrid nature).
> 
> By the way, good work on the Rachet and Clank weapon stats.




Looking over the Getter Rays entry.. I'd still say the Indominus Rex would be affected, as it still uses dino DNA.. unless I'm remembering wrong and it's got some non dino DNA in its mix.. in which case it'd get a bonus to save over other dinos.

Thanks. I have a couple more sitting in partial status sitting on my computer that I just need to finish up.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Considering Getter Ray's... Wasn't there rules for Spiral Energy somewhere around here? Or was that over on WOTC?

Think Australium could be used to channel these energies, too.


----------



## Lord Zack

Spiral Energy and Getter Rays are pretty similar, though I think at least one Super Robot Wars, I think the Z timeline games, presents these as opposed forces. However they might also be treated as practically the same.

I have been thinking of relations between surface dwelling nations and those of the seas like various comic book versions of Atlantis. It is likely there is considerable tensions and mistrust. Then there are forces like the Deep Ones who are more outright hostile. The Earth Federation, recognizing the threat has formed a special unit for aquatic combat. This unit includes the fifth vessel of the Space Noah-class, the Akagane (meaning copper), carrying a significant compliment,  in including a number of Sealion armored modules as well as some Gespenst Mk II M Customs with a special frame meant for amphibious combat and a Grublo mobile armor) as well as the Pegasus-class assault carrier Spartan, which includes mobile suits adapted for aquatic combat, including the Atlas Gundam. The unit also has access to a wide variety of amphibious mobile weapons and mecha.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well, they both cause hot bloodedness, but one supposedly creates destruction while the other allows you to do stuff like make your mecha grow to Galaxy size.

Guess there could be a reason to recreate the United Earth Oceans (UEO) from "Sea Quest DSV". Also own the Blue Planet RPG--think there may be a couple of ideas there...

And I guess we can also add the Archangel-class to that list. Destiny gave it a submersible mode.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Well, they both cause hot bloodedness, but one supposedly creates destruction while the other allows you to do stuff like make your mecha grow to Galaxy size.
> 
> Guess there could be a reason to recreate the United Earth Oceans (UEO) from "Sea Quest DSV". Also own the Blue Planet RPG--think there may be a couple of ideas there...
> 
> And I guess we can also add the Archangel-class to that list. Destiny gave it a submersible mode.




Archangel from Gundam? On the list of stuff to stat.. 

Question.. The Borg.. are they limited to the Delta Quadrant? Are they roaming freely assimilating all the high tech they can get their hands on and species... Super Saiyan tactical Borg drone anyone? Mutant powers weaponized and spread throughout the Collective? 
Or is the Collective under restrictions due to the Cluless virus, like the Zerg and Arachnids ?


----------



## Lord Zack

There is one major thing keeping the Borg in check, which is Starfleet and their allies. They might able to become a bigger threat, but their enemies are also more capable. I just don't see a full-scale invasion of the Alpha Quadrant being successful for them. They'd probably limit themselves to picking off isolated vessels and worlds.

Spiral Energy can also be dangerous and Getter Rays can also cause machines using it to undergo significant transformations, with the Getter Emperor, which has in some media grown so it also towers over a galaxy and is still growing, being implied to just be an evolved form of an earlier Getter. Both forces are also tied to evolution.

I am working on a list of fighting techniques used on Coreline: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1XRO_ntwK0ynNoPk78pmqKE8bUkB7hIR95xofaZxGgoI/edit?usp=drivesdk


----------



## marcoasalazarm

The Borg have a restriction, overall stick to Delta and the Fed forces deployed there have anti-Borg guns. As mentioned, the Borg stick to lone targets for now -- there is really no best case scenario for them right now if they try to attack Alpha. Nobody is stupid enough to ally with them and if they try to take advantage of any conflict all sides will immediately gang up on them.

The author of the CLULESS Virus isn't  much of a fan of the "Destiny" novel trilogy.

There is a good guy collective in Alpha (not decided who is the leader yet) but they for the most part request to be left alone. The Feds do and they have a resources for tech trade treaty, which is one of the major means of getting Borg tech for modifications that they have done to a limited number of ships.


----------



## kronos182

Another Hydra villain for PCs to fight against...

Hydra Power Armour Trooper
The power armour trooper is an elite trooper that is trained in the use of power armour. These troops are used for heavy assaults, anti-super troopers and defense of important facilities. These troops are pulled from Cannon troopers, experienced and extremely loyal troopers. Some high level commanders also receive training in the use of the power armour, usually modified.

Mid-High Level Hydra Soldier (Fast Ord 4/Tough Ord 4)
CR: 7
Size: Medium-size human
HD: 4d8+8 plus 4d10+8, hp 55, 50 hp Power Armour
Mas: 15
Init: +2
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 26, touch 18, flat-footed 24 (+3 Dex, +8 Class, +6 Hydra Power Armour)
BAB: +6
Grapple: +7 (+9 while in armour)
Attack: +7 melee (1d6+3 slam), or +9 ranged (3d8 laser) or +9 ranged (5d10 plasma )
Full Attack: +7 melee (1d6+3 slam), or +6 melee (stun baton), or +7 ranged (2d10-1 plasma pistol), or +6 ranged (grenade)
Special Attacks:
Special Qualities: For the Cause, Hydra Training
FS: 5 ft by 5 ft
Reach: 5 ft
Allegiance: Hydra
Saves: Fort +5, Ref +6, Will +2
Action Points: +0
Reputation: +2
Abilities: Str 13, Dex 16, Con 15, Int 8, Wis 12, Cha 10
Occupation: Mercenary (Darkmatter), Intimidate, Drive
Skills: Drive +7 Hide +7, Intimidate +6, Knowledge streetwise +4, Listen +5, Move Silently +7, Read/Write English, Read/Write German, Search +4, Spot +3, Survival +3
Feats: Combat Martial Arts, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Point Blank Shot, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Light Armour Proficiency, Quick Reload, Advanced Firearms Proficiency, Powered Armoured Proficiency
Possessions: Hydra Power Armour, Hydra Plasma Pistol, 3 power packs, knife, 5 grenades, various gear and personal possessions.

For the Cause
As a move equivalent action, using training and Indoctoration techniques used by Hydra, the Hydra Soldier gains +1 to attack rolls for the next 1d4+1 rounds. If the Rifle Trooper has suffered damage and rests for at least 2 rounds, can heal 1d4 hit points. Useable 3 times per day.

Hydra Training
Hydra trains its soldiers fairly well, particularly in light armour and how to aim and fire their weapons better. Gains Light Armour Proficiency, and +1 to attack rolls with Hydra ranged weapons.

*Hydra Power Armour*
The latest in stolen Stark Industries technology mixed with the vile destruction of Hydra. The Hydra power armour is a large, hunched backed designed armour with a cycloptic helmet, thick arms and large hands. The palms are fitted with repulsor style weapons, actually a combination laser for long ranged blasts and a potent short ranged plasma cannon. While not as advanced as Iron Man's armours, it is more advanced than suits used by other organizations, and more standardized for use by Hydra mechanized heavy infantry. One of the interesting side effects of mixing the Stark tech with the Hydra tech in an attempt to create a power source as good as an arc reactor, was when the power armour is struck in combat, the force and energy of the attack causes the armour's weapons to gain additional power, however this extra power must be expelled within a short amount of time or it will cause the weapons to overload and damage the armour.

Hydra Power Armour
Size Modifier: +0
Equipment Slots: 6
Hit Points: 50
Base Speed: 25 ft.
Height: 7.5 ft.
Weight: 375 lb
Fighting Space: 5 ft. by 5 ft.
Reach: 5 ft.
Defense Bonus: +6
Hardness: 15
Max Dex Bonus: +2
Armour Check Penalty: -8
Purchase DC: 37
Restriction: Mil (+3), Hydra
Accessories: NBC protection (+4 Fort saves), Military radio, GPS, nightvision 60 ft. Weight of power armour does not count against wearer's weight capacity. Large hands impose -2 penalty to any tasks requiring fine dexterity.

Combat Statistics: A Medium Mech adds a +4 equipment bonus to a character’s Strength score. Depending on the material used, a Medium Mech has 50 bonus hit points, which are added to the character’s total and subtracted first when the character takes damage. It takes a –2 penalty on Hide checks. Slam attack dealing 1d6 damage.
Its reach is 5 feet, and its base speed is 25 feet.
Base Purchase DC: 37.
Equipment Slots: A Medium Mech has 6 equipment slots available. These slots are located as follows. The Helmet and Torso slots must be used for the cockpit 
Boots: 1 slot.
Helmet: Cockpit.
Left arm: Repulsor Cannon.
Right arm: Repulsor Cannon.
Shoulder: Power Core
Torso: Cockpit

Repulsor Cannon
These weapons are based on the repulsor weapons developed by Tony Stark, combining a short ranged plasma weapon for heavy strikes, and a lighter, but long ranged laser for greater reach. While the plasma component is powerful, it is not as accurate.
Damage: 3d8 laser / 5d10 plasma cannon
Critical: 20
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: 90 ft laser / 40 ft plasma
Rate of Fire: S / Single
Ammo: 50 charges
Notes: Switching between the weapons is a free action that can be done once each round. Laser uses 1 charge, plasma cannon uses 3 charges per shot. Using the plasma cannon the user suffers -1 to attack rolls. The weapon recharges 1 charge every 10 minutes of inactivity. 

Power Core
The Hydra Power Armour is powered by a high energy source that is based on science Hydra acquired about the Tesseract. While not using Tesseract energy, it does use a powerful power source. In an attempt to copy Iron Man's earlier armours that can recharge or boost their power by absorbing other sources of energy, Hydra scientists were partly successful. Every 10 points of damage the power armour takes, the next repulsor cannon attack gains +1 to damage. The armour can store this energy for a maximum of 5 rounds, able to store up to +10 points of damage. After 5 rounds of not firing, the armour takes 1d6 points of fire damage that by passes the hardness for each +1 stored, and the pilot takes half damage.


----------



## Lord Zack

I am thinking that the Galactic Empire might have a presence in the Milky Way Galaxy. These forces would be sponsored by the Fel Dynasty, but commanded by and effectively an extension of Thrawn's Empire of the Hand. Therefore the Imperial holdings in the Milky Way are more of a confederation than an empire,  like that government. Many of these new worlds have broken away from the divided Imperium of Man, but there are a variety of other worlds as well, such as homeworlds of minor alien species and small independent interplanetary nations. Thrawn realizes the difficulties of supplying his forces across galaxies and thus has adopted a number of local weapons, vehicles and other equipment to shorten his supply lines. Thrawn may have also signed the Riah Accords, due to the importance of the Sol System in enabling transport between the galaxies.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Ok, Thrawn sounds cool... How about Pellaeon?


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> I am thinking that the Galactic Empire might have a presence in the Milky Way Galaxy. These forces would be sponsored by the Fel Dynasty, but commanded by and effectively an extension of Thrawn's Empire of the Hand. Therefore the Imperial holdings in the Milky Way are more of a confederation than an empire,  like that government. Many of these new worlds have broken away from the divided Imperium of Man, but there are a variety of other worlds as well, such as homeworlds of minor alien species and small independent interplanetary nations. Thrawn realizes the difficulties of supplying his forces across galaxies and thus has adopted a number of local weapons, vehicles and other equipment to shorten his supply lines. Thrawn may have also signed the Riah Accords, due to the importance of the Sol System in enabling transport between the galaxies.




Do we have anywhere that has info in the Riah Accords? 
What era would Thrawn's main forces be? Just Post ROTJ like in the original Thrawn Trilogy books? Who all would he ally with in the Milky Way?
I can push up some more SW Empire gear on my list, and some other stuff... just been a been a bit busy lately.


----------



## Lord Zack

I first mentioned the Riah Accords on pg. 180 and went into more detail on the next page.

The most prominent alternate of Pellaeon is Supreme Commander of the Galactic Empire under Empress Fel. So basically like Pellaeon after the Hand of Thrawn duology.

Thrawn commands the Empire of the Hand, first described in the above Hand of Thrawn duology. On Coreline the Empire of the Hand may have the units created for them for the Thrawn's Revenge mod:

https://thrawnsrevenge.fandom.com/wiki/Empire_of_the_Hand


----------



## Lord Zack

https://docs.google.com/document/d/1gtpuhvV2FUehOxUWjy5xZLUJ3WOqdNwpt1pNsuSiAJ8/edit?usp=drivesdk

There are some ideas I had about the Empire's allies and subjects in the Milky Way.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Nietschean Prides ... Been forever since I saw anything related to "Andromeda".


----------



## marcoasalazarm

It's something interesting a whole lot


----------



## kronos182

Because I've been playing Command & Conquer mobile game Rivals...

Wolverine Mk1

The Mk1 Wolverine is an anti-personnel headless mech with slab sided armour, two arms fitted with a chaingun each, and large ammunition supply mounted on the back. It is lightly armoured, but enough to protect against infantry weapons, has good speed to out run any infantry, but not very well equipped to combat vehicles. The GDI pulled many out of mothball and storage during the 23 Hours, but have been selling many to their allies as production of Wolverine Mk2s and other vehicles have increased. Many have found their way on the black market. 

Wolverine Mk1
Size: Large (-1)
Bonus Hit Points: 50
Superstructure: Duralloy
Hardness: 15
Armour: Alumisteel
Bonus to Defense: +4 (-1 size +5 armour)
Armour Penalty: -6
Reach: 10 ft
Strength Bonus: +6
Dexterity Penalty: Speed: 50 ft
Purchase DC: 39

Slots
Helmet: Class II Sensory System
Back:  Ammo Bin 
Torso: Cockpit
Left Arm: Chaingun (1000 rds)
Right Arm: Chaingun (1000 rds)
Left Leg: Speed Booster
Right Leg: Speed Booster
Comm System

Standard Package Features: Bonuses: +2 Navigate, +2 Spot, NBC (+4 Fort Saves) sealed.
Weapons: 2 chainguns 4d10, 20, 150 ft, a
Slam 1d8 bludgeoning, melee, reach 10 ft

Chaingun
The chaingun is based on the minigun used by the US military, only with some upgrades, such as caseless ammunition, improved barrel materials to keep the rotating barrels cooler. Fires in autofire only, target a 20-foot-by-20-foot area instead of normal 10-foot-by-10-foot area, targets in area must make a Reflex save (DC 20) for half damage. Firing the chaingun uses 50 rounds, or 25 rounds with the Burst Fire feat. If both chainguns are used to target the same target area, increase damage to 6d10 and Reflex save DC 22 for half damage.

 Weapon
 Damage
 Type
 Crit
 Range
 Rate
 Magazine
 Chaingun (2)
 4d10
 Ball
 20 x2
 150 ft
 A
 Linked



Ammo Bin
The back of the Wolverine mounts a large heavily armoured ammunition bin for the two arm mounted chainguns, divided in two, holding 5000 rounds for each weapon (10,000 total). In the event one weapon is disabled, both parts can feed a single weapon.

Wolverine Mk1a2
After things settleddown a bit after the 23 Hours and GDI sold off many of their Wolverine Mk1s tothe US military and other allied groups, a few upgrades were made to theWolverine.
Make the followingchanges to Wolverine Mk1 to make Mk1a2:
Add 10 hit points;
Add 2 3-shot smokegrenade launchers;
Add ALA system;
PDC: +1


----------



## kronos182

GDI Jump Jet Infantry Jetpack

These back mounted jetpack units have two wings, two main thrusters on the lower back and small maneuvering thrusters on the ends of the wings. Mounted on an articulated arm is a heavy machinegun. The jetpack unit is mounted to a suit of armour that is reinforced and designed to help reduce the weight of the whole unit while the soldier is on the ground. The jetpack is designed to detach from the armour, to make putting it on easier, but also in case the jetpack is damaged, the soldier can ditch the unit to reduce weight.
The armour is based on the Land Warrior armour, only a bit lighter. It includes communications and sensor gear with a built-in computer capable of sending and receiving text and image transmissions (displayed on the HUD of the helmet visor), video and still image capture from helmet camera, link to weapon and jetpack to display diagnostics, damage, ammunition counter, fuel and power levels.

GDI Jetpack Trooper Armour (PL 5-6 Medium Armour Proficiency)
Type: Medium
Equipment Bonus: +4
Nonprof. Bonus: +2
Str Bonus: +0
Nonprof Str Bonus: +0
Max Dex: +3
Armour Penalty: -3 (-5 with jetpack attached)
Speed (30 ft): 30 ft (25 ft with jetpack attached, fly 60 ft good maneuverability)
Weight: 10 lbs (70 lbs with jetpack attached)
Purchase DC: 21 (23 for full unit with jetpack)
Restriction: Mil +3
Notes: Military radio, GPS, HUD, jetpack, heavy machinegun, bandoleer, nightvision goggles, holster for sidearm, weight of jetpack does not count towards wearer's carry capacity while wearing the Jump Jet infantry armour.
Jetpack - Gives the soldier fly speed 60 ft (good maneuverability) for 2 hours. Or can make powered leaps up to 50 feet (Jump check DC 17) long or high, using 30 seconds worth of flight time. As a free action the wearer can detach the jetpack. Takes a 2 full rounds to attach the jetpack with help, or 1 minute without. The jetpack has 20 hit points, and must be targeted on a called hit (attackers suffer -1 to target the jetpack)
Chaingun - 7.62mm heavy machinegun attached on armature to the jetpack, 2d10 ballistic, 100 ft, A, linked (weight is part of the jetpack), 700 rds.

GDI Jetpack Trooper Armour Mk2
The Mk2 Jetpack Trooper armour is similar to the original, but is slightly lighter, has additional sensors including motion detection, improved night vision, improved thruster system for improved speed, and a built-in targeting system. The chaingun is modified to use caseless ammunition to reduce weight and increase capacity.
Make following changes to GDI Jetpack Trooper Armour to make a Mk2:Reduce weight with jetpack to 60 lbs;
Increase fly speed to 70 ft (good maneuverability);
Add motion detector 100 ft range (usable only when on ground);
Replace night vision goggles with blackout goggles;
Add Targeting HUD software (+1 attack rolls);
Increase ammunition capacity to 720 rounds for heavy machinegun;
PDC: +1


----------



## kronos182

*Mammoth Tank*

One of the largesttanks produced by the GDI, it is also one of the most expensive. To save someof the costs it uses many components used by other vehicles such as the 120mmcannons are based on the M1A2 Abrams, as well as the targeting system.
Mammoths are armedwith two 120mm cannons, fitted with automated loaders, mounted in the massiveturret. On either side of the turret is a six tube Tusk missile pods, typicallyloaded with Javelins for anti-air use, but can also be loaded with other typesof missiles to Stingers and anti-personnel rockets. The launchers can hold twodifferent types of missiles, and the automated loaded will reload the tubes.The Mammoth is armoured in the latest armour technology, allowing it towithstand significant damage. The mammoth is also fitted with an experimentalrepair system, allowing it carry out limited battlefield repairs. The largesize of the mammoth means that it is slow and heavy, meaning special transportsare required to move a mammoth from one battlefield to another.
Mammoths require acrew of 7, driver, co-driver, primary gunner, commander, secondary gunner,loader and an engineer. While the mammoth is an automated feed system, theloader helps make sure the load system runs smoothly and conducts any repairsto the system as needed. If the automated system is knocked offline, the loadercan load the cannons manually. The engineer helps maintains the mammoth andcontrols the repair system. The mammoth has two top hatches on the primaryhull, three on the turret, takes a full round action to enter the mammoth andtwo full rounds to start it moving. The mammoth is seven squares wide, eightsquares long, providing full cover for its occupants.

Crew: 7
Passengers:0
Cargo:525 lbs
Init: -4
Maneuver:-6
TopSpeed: 60 (6)
Defense:4
Hardness:30
HitPoints: 120
Size:Colossal
PurchaseDC: 54
Restriction: Mil(+3)
Accessories:120mm tank cannon x2, 2 Tusk missile launchers, 2 6-barrel smoke grenadelaunchers, APS, fire-control computer, thermal/nightvision for driver, gunnerand commander, GPS, military radio, headlights, repair system.
Notes:No penalties for firing 120mm tank cannon or Tusk missile launchers while tankis moving, while stationary gain +1 to attack rolls, NBC protection grants +4to Fort saves, obstacle breaker, stable platform.

*APS(Active Protection System)* - Against missile weapons that use wired and IRtargeting systems, as well as laser guidance, this system imposes a -2 toattack rolls to such weapons when targeting the tank.

*RepairSystem* - The Mammoth tank has a repair system that can repair damage, althoughit can't replace destroyed systems. The Engineer on board can as part of aRepair check DC 15, engage the Repair system, repairing 2d6 hit points to theMammoth. The system can repair a total of 75 hit points before it is depleted.Replenishing the system has a PDC of 15 for 25 HP.

*ObstacleBreaker* - Due to the size, weight and armour of the Mammoth, it can easilysmash through obstacles such as low walls, or even into buildings. Obstructionsthat have a hardness/dr of 10 or less are easily crushed by the Mammoth, whichincludes such things as low walls, even small vehicles such as cars. When theMammoth strikes such obstacles, this is considered a ram attack, resolve asnormal (d20 page 160) plus deals an additional 5d6 which ignores 10 points ofhardness. The Mammoth tank only takes 1/4 (one-quarter) damage from any ram orcollisions, while a successful Reflex save reducing damage to the Mammoth tonone.

*StablePlatform* - The mammoth suffers no penalties to firing its weapons while moving,also suffers no penalties for rough terrain as its weight crushes any obstaclesin its way. Anyone riding on the outside of the Mammoth will suffer only halfpenalties for firing a weapon from a moving vehicle while on the mammoth.

*Weapons*

 Name
 Damage
 Critical
 Dam  Type
 Range  Incr
 Rate  of Fire
 Magazine
 Controller
 120mm  Tank Cannon (2)
 10d12*
 20
 Ball
 150 ft
 Single
 1* (72  rounds ea)
 Gunner
 Tusk  Missile Pod (2)
 varies
 20
 varies
 200 ft
 Semi
 6  missiles ready ea (18 extra ea)
 Secondary  Gunner or Commander
 Smoke  Grenade Launcher (2)
 none
 -
 None
 50 ft
 Semi
 12  grenades 
 Driver  or Commander



The 120mm TankCannon holds 1 round, but the Mammoth has space and loading mechanism thatholds a total of 72 rounds for each gun, which can hold up to 5 different typesof rounds. The 120mm is capable of firing up to 20 range increments in aballistic manner, particularly with the aid of spotters and laser designators.The cannons can both be fired at the same target as a fire-link, increasedamage by 50%. If one weapon is rendered inoperable, the 
The stats are for asolid round, with specialty rounds as the following:
APFSDS - ArmourPiercing Fin Stabilizing Discarding Sabot is a heavy anti-armour round, ignores20 points of hardness, increase range incr to 200 ft, deals 8d12, ballisticdamage. PDC 14 for 5 rounds.
HEAT - HighExplosive Anti-Tank round, deals 6d12 fire damage to target, ignoring 10 pointsof hardness and damages a 30 foot radius area, Reflex save DC 15 for half. PDC13 for 5 rounds.
M1028 Anti-PersonnelCannister - Creates a shotgun effect that spreads from the muzzle, deals 5d12ballistic damage to a 200 foot long, 100 foot wide cone, Reflex save DC 20 forhalf damage. PDC 13 for 5 rounds.
M908Obstacle-Reduction Round - A modified HEAT round that replaces the front fusewith a steel nose for penetration. Ignores 15 points of hardness, deals 5d12fire damage to target and 15 foot radius. If the ability to ignore hardness is5 or more points greater than the target's hardness, the round penetrates theobject and deals its damage to all on the other side, increase Reflex DC by +5.This round is particularly useful against walls and barriers, punching a largehole and clearing the other side of any infantry.

*Tusk Missile Pod* -The missile launchers on either side of the Mammoth's turret hold 6 missiles atthe ready, and depending on the missiles loaded, can attack aircraft orinfantry, or even other tanks, typically Javelin or similar style missiles areloaded, but up to two different types of missiles can be loaded. Once the podis empty, it takes 1d4+2 rounds to reload the launcher.

*Mammoth A2*
After the chaos ofthe 23 Hours and Kane's attack later, many older vehicles and weapon systemswere upgraded and rushed into service. The GDI got access to more advancedtechnology and used some to upgrade older vehicles as a stop gap before newdesigns could be developed. 
Most Mammoths wereupgraded with many systems that were found on the Abram tanks along withseveral other upgrades. Unfortunately the original Mammoths are not compatiblewith the systems of the Mammoth III tanks. Most Upgraded Mammoth tanks arefound in reserve units or sold to allied countries or mercenary groups.
The upgrades includethe TOS system found on most US military vehicles as well as an ALA system,armour is upgraded as is the repair system. Several light railguns are added inremote turrets to help protect the Mammoths better from infantry and they canalso be used in protecting it from missile weapons. The 120mm cannons areretained as the heavy kinetic weapons had greater range than any lasers theycould have mounted, but the ammunition supply is increased. The Tusk missilepods are replaced with Tusk mk2 pods which hold mini missiles, and while theyare a little weaker than the TOW missiles (such as the Javelins), it can carryfar more and with the upgraded targeting system, can engage multiple targets atonce.
Make the followingchanges to upgrade a Mammoth tank to a Mammoth A2:
Increase hit pointsby 60;
Increase 120mmcannon ammunition supply by 25%;
Increase number ofsmoke grenades by double (24 total)
Add 6 rapid-firerailguns;
Add TOS system;
Add ALA system;
Add upgraded APS;
Replace Tusk Missilepods with TUSK mk2 missile pods;
Add upgradedtargeting system;
Add upgraded repairsystem;

*TOS* -Tactical Ops System combines GPS, military radio, the targeting system andcomputer systems to aid in co-ordinating combat with allied units. TheCommander can designate up to 5 allies (or allied vehicles), granting them +1to attacks and a +1 circumstance bonus to Defense against the target the tankis attacking. This bonus stacks with if any of the designated allies (or alliedvehicles) also have a TOS system, or any other bonus from abilities or the AidOther action that increases bonuses to attack while all allies are attackingthe same target.

*ALA* -Anti-Laser Aerosol launchers release a cloud covering a 30 foot radius aroundthe vehicle, reducing damage from laser based attacks by 50%. This cloud alsogrants some concealment of 10% miss chance. The cloud persists for 2d4 rounds,however strong winds of over 30 mph will dissipate the cloud in 2 rounds. 

*UpgradedTargeting* - All weapons suffer only half penalties to attack rolls while thetank is moving, even at full speed, and gain +2 to attack rolls while the tankis stationary. The Mammoth A2 can use its Tusk Mk2 missile pods to attack twotargets at once, but suffer -4 to the attack roll, and the targets can not bemore than 100 feet apart.

*UpgradedAPS* - this is an upgrade to the original Active Protection System, all guidedmissiles from radar guided, laser or IR guided, smart missiles, all suffer -3to target the tank while the system is active. Also the six rapid-fire railgunscan be used as a type of point defense system against RPGs, rockets andmissiles, with a 20% chance to destroy such attacks, however when therapid-fire railguns are used in this manner, they can not be used for attacks,the Commander designates at the start of the round if the four railguns will beused as part of the APS or not. If not they can be used for attacking likenormal.

*UpgradedRepair System* - The Mammoth tank has a repair system that can repair damage,although it can't replace destroyed systems. The Engineer on board can as partof a Repair check DC 15, engage the Repair system, repairing 2d8 hit points tothe Mammoth. The system can repair a total of 90 hit points before it isdepleted. Replenishing the system has a PDC of 15 for 25 HP.

*TuskMk2 Missile Pods* - The Tusk Mk2 are designed to launch mini missiles (typicallyanti-armour, dealing 6d6, 20, ballistic, ignore 5 points of hardness/dr, dealhalf damage to 10 foot radius), each holding 18 mini missiles at the ready,with another 90 in research for each launcher. Takes 1d4+1 rounds to reloadeach pod. Other missiles can be loaded, depending on mission profile, includingsmoke, flares, anti-personnel missiles.


 Rapid-Fire  Railguns (6)
 3d10
 20
 Ball
 100 ft
 A
 Linked  (10500 rds)
 Gunner  or Commander
 Anti-Laser  Aerosol Launcher (2)
 none
 -
 None
 30 ft  radius
 Single
 6 uses
 Driver  or Commander
 Tusk  Mk2 Missile Pods
 varies
 20
 varies
 200 ft
 Semi
 18  missiles ready, 90 reserve ea
 Secondary  Gunner or Commander




*SabertoothMammoth *
Thisvariant of the Mammoth tank removes the large main turret and replaces it withtwo turrets fitted with anti-aircraft cannons and a Tusk Mk2 missile pod oneach turret. The main body mounts four rapid-fire railguns for anti-personnelor anti-missile protection. The twin turret design allows the Sabertooth toattack two targets at once, or both turrets can attack the same target. Themain body also mounts another two Tusk Mk2 missile pods. The SabertoothMammoths are used as mobile anti-aircraft units around major bases or strategiclocations. 
Makethe following changes to create a Sabertooth Mammoth:
Increase crew to 8;
Increasehit points by 25;
Replacemain turret with two turrets fitted with twin 20mm anti-aircraft cannons;
Add 2twin linked 30mm anti-aircraft cannons;
Addfour Tusk Mk2 missile pods (two on sides of main body, one on back of eachturret);
Addfour rapid-fire railguns;
Add TOS system;
Add ALA system;
Add upgraded APS;
Add upgradedtargeting system;
PDC+4.

*TOS* -Tactical Ops System combines GPS, military radio, the targeting system andcomputer systems to aid in co-ordinating combat with allied units. TheCommander can designate up to 5 allies (or allied vehicles), granting them +1to attacks and a +1 circumstance bonus to Defense against the target the tankis attacking. This bonus stacks with if any of the designated allies (or alliedvehicles) also have a TOS system, or any other bonus from abilities or the AidOther action that increases bonuses to attack while all allies are attackingthe same target.

*ALA* -Anti-Laser Aerosol launchers release a cloud covering a 30 foot radius aroundthe vehicle, reducing damage from laser based attacks by 50%. This cloud alsogrants some concealment of 10% miss chance. The cloud persists for 2d4 rounds,however strong winds of over 30 mph will dissipate the cloud in 2 rounds. 

*UpgradedTargeting* - All weapons suffer only half penalties to attack rolls while thetank is moving, even at full speed, and gain +2 to attack rolls while the tankis stationary. The Mammoth A2 can use its Tusk Mk2 missile pods to attack twotargets at once, but suffer -4 to the attack roll, and the targets can not bemore than 100 feet apart.

*UpgradedAPS* - this is an upgrade to the original Active Protection System, all guidedmissiles from radar guided, laser or IR guided, smart missiles, all suffer -3to target the tank while the system is active. Also the six rapid-fire railgunscan be used as a type of point defense system against RPGs, rockets andmissiles, with a 20% chance to destroy such attacks, however when therapid-fire railguns are used in this manner, they can not be used for attacks,the Commander designates at the start of the round if the four railguns will beused as part of the APS or not. If not they can be used for attacking likenormal.


 Rapid-Fire  Railguns (4)
 3d10
 20
 Ball
 100 ft
 A
 Linked  (10500 rds)
 Gunner  or Commander
 Twin  Linked 20mm Autocannon (2)
 6d10
 19-20
 Ball
 300 ft
 S/A
 Linked  (2000 rds ea)
 Gunner
 Anti-Laser  Aerosol Launcher (2)
 none
 -
 None
 30 ft  radius
 Single
 6 uses
 Driver  or Commander
 Tusk  Mk2 Missile Pods (4)
 varies
 20
 varies
 200 ft
 Semi
 18  missiles ready, 90 reserve ea
 Secondary  Gunner or Commander


----------



## kronos182

Some Stargate items.

*Jaffa Helmet*
These helmets were worn by the Jaffa soldiers of the Goa'uld, modelled after animals associated to the Goa'uld lord. The helmet has a large collar that covers the upper part of the chest and back, completely covers and hides the wearer's face, and extends above the head, where the animal designed head is. Some of these can be quite ornate and articulated where the animal head will turn with the wearer's head inside the helmet, or have moving parts such as ears. The eyes of the animal head glow red and are actually cameras that allow the wearer to see, including night vision and thermal sensors allowing the wearer to see heat signatures, which is helpful in fog and smoke. An external speaker with megaphone capabilities that also distorts the voice to make it more menacing is standard. The helmet is designed to retract into the collar, leaving only part around the back of the neck and lower rear skull visible above the collar.
Provides darkvision 90 ft, loudspeaker, glowing eyes & voice modulator grants +1 to Intimidation checks. Limited vision imposes -1 to Spot checks. Retract or deploy as free action. When worn with body armour grants +1 to Defense.
Weight: 7 lbs
PDC: 23
Restriction: Mil +3 (outside Goa'uld space +4 Illegal to +5 Rare)

*Goa’uld Mini Staff Weapon*
The mini staff weapon is a shorten version of the normal staff weapon, lacking the large energy reserve and bludgeon at the end opposite the plasma discharge. This weapon is usually used in close quarters or as a backup as its range is shorter than the normal staff weapon, and assigned to elite soldiers.
It looks like a long golden/copper club with the discharge end that make it look somewhat like a snake. When the plasma capacitor’s safety is off, the blast end opens with a ‘whh-shht!’ sound and a golden glow (the capacitor charging). In the middle of the staff it’s a small recce with the safety/firing button.
Damage: 3d10 (fire)
Critical: 20
Range Increment: 30 feet (5 range increments max)
Rate Of Fire: S.
Magazine: 50 Int.
Size: Med.
Weight: 3 lb.
Purchase DC: 23
Restriction: Military (+3)
Rules: The Goa’uld Mini Staff Weapon requires Personal Firearms Proficiency to handle, and Simple Weapons Proficiency to use effectively in a melee. The Staff weapon can be used in melee with the capacitor open or closed (damage 1d6 (Bludgeoning)). The sound of the capacitor charging can give a +1 to Intimidation rolls in appropriate circumstances (GM’s call). When the blast hits, it ‘explodes’ with a three-foot burst radius, dealing damage to anything on it (Reflex save DC 10).
The Mini Staff Weapon is powered by an internal power pack which must be replaced by opening a small hatch on the opposing side of the staff (a full-round action).
So far, the Mini Staff Weapon is used solely by the Goa’uld and any ‘allies’ of theirs, although it is well-known that the military has several captured Weapons on their armories, just in case.

*Goa’uld Staff Cannon*
The Staff cannon is based on the Goa'uld staff weapon, but is larger and mounted on a heavy tripod, deals heavy damage, used against massed infantry or structures. While powerful, it is inaccurate and slow to fire.

Damage: 5d10 (fire)
Critical: 20
Range Increment: 100 feet
Rate Of Fire: Single
Magazine: 200 Int.
Size: Huge.
Weight: 20 lb. Weapon, 15 tripod
Purchase DC: 25
Restriction: Military (+3)
Rules: The Goa’uld Staff Cannon requires Personal Firearms Proficiency to handle. The sound of the capacitor charging can give a +2 to Intimidation rolls in appropriate circumstances (GM’s call). When the blast hits, it ‘explodes’ with a 10-foot burst radius, dealing damage to anything on it (Reflex save DC 15 for half except target struck). Attack rolls suffer -1 due to its inaccuracy, against targets that moved faster than 40 ft before the wielder's attack suffer a further -1 to attack rolls.
The Staff Weapon is powered by an internal power pack which must be replaced by opening a small hatch on the opposing side of the staff (a full-round action).
So far, the Staff Weapon is used solely by the Goa’uld and any ‘allies’ of theirs, although it is well-known that the military has several captured Weapons on their armories, just in case.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Boom! Awesome!


----------



## kronos182

Ghtroc 690 Light Freighter (link to photo on Star Wars wiki)
The 690 produced by Outer Rim manufacturer Ghtroc is a small light freighter, with a rounded squarish design, with a short cockpit that sticks out from the center of the front, the two front corners are slightly enlarged and extend outwards. The two escape pods are located at the rear corners, flanking the engines. While a fairly good freighter for its size, it was a small, no frills ship, which made it quite popular in the Outer Rim, and many remained in service for years.
The 690 required a crew of 1, and could carry 3 passengers, and up to 60 tons of cargo. It had enough supplies and fuel for about 1 month of travel. 
Fitted with a Class 4 Hyperdrive, with a Backup Class 11.

Ghtroc 690 (PL6)
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Light Freighter
Size: Colossal (-8)
Tactical Speed: 2500
Defense: 2 (-8 size)
Flat-Footed Defense: 
Autopilot Defense: 
Hardness: 10
Hit Dice: 13d20 (260 hp) 30 HP shields
Initiative Modifier: 
Pilot's Class Bonus: 
Pilot's Dex Modifier: 
Gunner's Attack Bonus: 
Length: 60 ft
Weight: 97 tons
Targeting System Bonus: 
Crew: 1
Passenger Capacity: 3
Cargo Capacity: 60 tons
Grapple Modifier: 
Base PDC: 38
Restriction: 

Attack: Laser turret -8 ranged 6d8, 20, fire, 3000 ft, single

Attack of Opportunity: 

Bonuses: 
+5 vs radiation

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Outdated design
Engines: thrusters, ion engine, hyperdrive x4, x11 backup
Armour: Polymeric
Defense Systems: Shields, Radiation shielding
Sensors: Class II
Communications: Radio transceiver, drive transceiver
Weapons: 1 top mounted laser turret
Grappling Systems: 

Outdated Design
Starships and star bases are quite outdated, in direct comparison to other starships and star bases of a similar model and make. Normally these starships and star bases have been though several major conflicts and has suffered and slightly survived through them. 
In gaming terms, all starships and star bases with outdated design will have its starships or star base armor hardness reduced by 10 points, reduce speed by 500 ft.
Purchase DC: -10 to the base purchase DC of the starship.
Restriction: None


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Ok, I love this thing. The flying turtle design of the ship is just endearing.


----------



## Lord Zack

Have we determined the status of the Shadows and Vorlons in Coreline?


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> Have we determined the status of the Shadows and Vorlons in Coreline?




Not that I know of.. but I'd say probably kind of like in B5 where they quietly pull strings or ignore the younger species. Or they're off doing their own thing exploring the other galaxies and space that are now available (like the Star Wars galaxy).


----------



## kronos182

Ghtroc 720 Light Freighter
The 720 light freighter is a larger version of the 620, measuring at 115 feet, able to carry 135 tons in two large cargo holds, each with its own cargo elevator/ramp. The 720 follows the same design of the 690, only larger, with its two primary engines flanking the front corners, two large escape pods in the rear flanking rear secondary engines, with a round cylinder cockpit. It was armed with a fixed forward double laser mounted just behind and above the cockpit. While the Ghtroc 720 isn't as popular as the YT series produced by CEC, it was still a solid ship, and was quite tolerant of modification.
The 720 required a crew of 1, but operates better with a crew of two, could carry 10 passengers, and up to 135 tons of cargo. It had enough supplies and fuel for about 2 months of travel. Fitted with a Class 2 Hyperdrive, with a Backup Class 15.

In Coreline these freighters are almost as popular as the YT series, although they aren't as maneuverable, they can carry quite a bit of cargo, and many smugglers love them. They are also quite popular with adventuring groups due to their large cargo space, passenger capacity and easy of use with a minimum crew.

Ghtroc 720 (PL6)
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Light Freighter
Size: Colossal (-8)
Tactical Speed: 3000
Defense: 2 (-8 size)
Flat-Footed Defense: 
Autopilot Defense: 
Hardness: 10
Hit Dice: 16d20 (320 hp) 80 HP shields
Initiative Modifier: 
Pilot's Class Bonus: 
Pilot's Dex Modifier: 
Gunner's Attack Bonus: 
Length: 115 ft
Weight: 170 tons
Targeting System Bonus: 
Crew: 1-2
Passenger Capacity: 10
Cargo Capacity: 135 tons
Grapple Modifier: 
Base PDC: 40
Restriction: 

Attack: Double Laser -8 ranged 9d8, 20, fire, 3000 ft, single

Attack of Opportunity: 

Bonuses: 
+5 vs radiation

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: 
Engines: thrusters, ion engine, hyperdrive x2, x15 backup
Armour: Polymeric
Defense Systems: Shields, Radiation shielding
Sensors: Class II
Communications: Radio transceiver, drive transceiver
Weapons: 1 top mounted double laser
Grappling Systems:


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Regarding the Babylon Five big bads, I'll need to think some details. Obviously they may still stick to the shadows and such but anybody with a Netflix account knows that both sides are not Angels at all and even asked to "get the hell out of our galaxy!", so the experiment kind of has hit a snag.

Was thinking of B5 and B4 (well, copies of them. Obviously they are also orbiting the Proxima planet) being in one of the LaGrange Points near Earth so they could be used as a trading point and neutral territory for the spacer factions (ex. The Gundam ones). Dunno if this is still viable.


----------



## kronos182

Tiberium

Tiberium is a noncarbon-based element that appears to have strong ferrous qualities with non-resonating reversible energy, which has a tendency to disrupt carbon-based molecular structures. Generally found in crystal-like vanes, with several different versions, but green being the most common. Tiberium leeches metals and other heavy minerals out of the soil, concentrating them in crystals which can be easily collected by specialized vehicles and processed into easy to use resources. Tiberium has multiple uses from energy sources, chemical catalysts and others.
It also has a deadly effect on the environment and all carbon-based life, transforming and adapting flora and fauna to its alien nature. Spores and gases emitted by Tiberium mutated plant life are toxic to human life.

Riparius Tiberium
This is the most basic form of Tiberium, typically called Green Tiberium and is the most common, with its small green crystals. This version has a low level of leeched minerals and is, therefore, the lease valuable resource, but it is the most abundant. An unprotected human can be in a field of Riparius Tiberium for 5 minutes before requiring to make Fort saves against contact with Tiberium Crystals as long as not walking barefoot in the field. 10 lbs of harvested Riparius Tiberium grants +5 PDC one time bonus.
Riparius spreads at a rate of 100 square yards every week. If a field is left along for more than five years, it can turn into Vinifera, starting in the center and spreading at a rate of 1 square yard every month.

Vinifera Tiberium
Vinifera Tiberium, or Blue Tiberium, is more rare than Riparius, spreads slower, but also has a much higher mineral density in a given volume, but it is also highly combustible and unstable. It detonates violently when brought into contact with fire, explosives or powerful sonic weapons. An unprotected human must start making Fort saves immediately upon entering a Vinifera field, or spends more than 5 minutes within 1 mile of a Vinifera field. 10 lbs of harvested Vinifera Tiberium grants a one time bonus of +10 PDC. If half a pound (typically one small crystal about 1 foot long) suffers 1 point or more of fire damage, 2 or more points of concussive damage, or 6 or more points of sonic damage, it will explode, dealing 6d6 unknown energy damage to a 20 foot radius, Reflex save DC 16 for half damage, plus any unprotected living beings must make a save as if exposed to Tiberium Gas, and if take more than 10 points of damage from the explosion, also must save against Tiberium Crystals (injury).
Vinifera Tiberium spreads at a rate of 1 square yard per month if left unchecked. Vinifera fields of over 10 acres and hasn't been harvested for over 1 year can form a Vinifera monolith, a massive blue crystal that functions like a blossom tree, but spreads Tiberium Vinifera.

Blossom Tree
Blossom Trees are trees that have been mutated by Tiberium, taking about 1d4 weeks of being in a Riparius Tiberium field. They release Tiberium gas in a 50 foot radius around them. A single Blossom tree increases the spread of Riparius Tiberium by 1 square yard per month. A tree has 20 hit points, Defense of 15. Upon destruction deals 8d6 unspecific energy damage to a 50 foot radius. Blossom trees are not harvestable, and are typically destroyed to help reduce the spread of Tiberium fields.


Tiberium Poisoning
When exposed to raw Tiberium crystals, or breathing in fumes or Tiberium particles present in the air, causes breathing difficulties, suppressed immune system and Tiberium crystal growth on the skin. Breathing in particles and fumes can cause crystals to be imbedded in the lungs and slowly crystallize. Most treatments are to make the patient comfortable, or consist of amputation.

 Poison Type Save DC Initial Damage Secondary Damage Additional Effects Tiberium Crystal Contact 18 1d4 Con 1d4 Str, 1d2 Dex,  1d4 Con Low level  radiation exposure Tiberium Crystal Injury 20 1d6 Con 1d4 Dex, 1d6 Con,  1d6 Str Low level  radiation exposure, long term Tiberium poisoning Tiberium Gas Inhaled 20 1d6 Con 1d6 Con, Dazed 2d6  rounds Long term Tiberium  poisoning, breathing problems



*Low Level Radiation Exposure:* As long as the character is touching, or in a Tiberium field unprotected, and for 10 minutes after they are considered to be exposed to low levels of radiation. See D20 Future pg 80 for more details.
*Long Term Tiberium Poisoning:* The character has bits of Tiberium in their body, and can cause long term problems. After being exposed to Tiberium (via injury or breathing in gas or fumes), make a Fort save DC 25 or suffer long term effects and roll 1d6 for the effect, and do so each year of the character's life afterwards. 1d6: 1 Muscle atrophy (suffer permanent -1 to Str and Dex, reduce speed by 1 foot); 2 Skin deformity (rashes, boils and crystal-like formations, permanent -1 to Cha, -1 Hit points); 3 Suppressed Immune System (permanently suffers -5 to Fort saves. Against future Tiberium exposure and saves suffers a further -2 to Fort saves); 4 Weakened Bones (carrying capacity reduced by 10 lbs, if carrying heavy load, suffers 1d4 subdual damage each round, bludgeoning and slam attacks deal 50% more damage); 5 Weak Health (-1 Con and -1 hit points); 6 Crystalization (skin hardens as crystal forms, suffer -1 Dex, -1 Cha, +20 lbs, +1 Defense from Natural Armour). Effects stack, and if abilities drop to 0, or suffer 0 hit points from any conditions, character dies.
*Breathing Problems:* The character has difficulty breathing, especially after strenuous activity. Suffers -1 Initiative, must make Fort save in half the time for forced marching, running, holding breath, and similar activities at -1 Fort save. If character engages in combat for more than 6 rounds, suffers cumulative -1 to attack rolls and Defense for every 6 rounds after. Against gases, airborne diseases, and Tiberium gas suffers -1 to Fort saves.


----------



## kronos182

NOD Tiberium Weapons

Mantis Tiberium Automatic Rifle

The Mantis Tiberium rifle is a 7.62mm bullpup rifle with a 50 round magazine, issued to cyborgs, typically Acolyte class, and elite soldiers. The magazines are heavily shielded and padded to protect the rounds from accidentally being damaged before being fired. The ammunition the Mantis fires are Tiberium gas cartridges that explode upon contact with a solid object, exposing targets to Tiberium gas, making these weapons quite deadly, even if the wound caused by a Mantis isn't initially fatal. The Mantis can use standard 7.62mm ammunition to allow equipped soldiers to use their weapons when exposure to Tiberium gas is not wanted.

Mantis Tiberium Automatic Rifle (PL5 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 2d8 plus Tiberium gas exposure, or 2d10 with standard 7.62mm ammunition.
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 90 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Med
Weight: 11 lbs
Ammo: 50 box
Purchase DC: 23 Mil +3 (NOD only, illegal anywhere else)
Notes: Targets, or any solid object, struck by Tiberium rounds are exposed to Tiberium gas, which fills a 5 foot radius for 1 round, and any targets within this cloud of Tiberium gas must save against Tiberium gas. Case of 50 Tiberium rounds PDC 13.


Talon Tiberium Flechette Gun

The Talon Tiberium Flechette gun is a submachine gun firing processed Tiberium shards at high speeds. The ammunition clip is heavily shielded and sealed allowing anyone to handle the weapon and magazines without any kind of protective equipment. The shards stick into a target and as long as it is in the target, they suffer from Tiberium exposure (injury) and the low levels of radiation it emits, making these weapons incredibly illegal outside of NOD.

Talon Tiberium Flechette Gun (PL5 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 2d8 plus Tiberium poisoning (injury)
Critical: x3
Damage Type: Slashing
Range Increment: 60 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Med
Weight: 8.5 lbs
Ammo: 40 box
Purchase DC: 23 Mil +3 (NOD only, illegal anywhere else)
Notes: Targets struck must save against Tiberium poisoning (injury) and exposure, and must make new saves against Tiberium poisoning every minute the shard is left in the target. Removing the shard requires a Treat Injury check DC 18 and 5 minutes of work to remove the shard safely.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Ok now you Rick Rock, man.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Ok now you Rick Rock, man.




No idea what Rick Rock is.. hope it's a compliment.
I've been playing CNC Rivals on mobile so been in a CNC creating blitz today.. got harvester and a few other things in the pipeline to be completed soon or even post ready


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Heck yeah it is a compliment.


----------



## kronos182

Some more C&C stuff.. mostly NOD

Obelisk of Light

The Obelisk of Light is a shining example of NOD laser technology, with the design of the buildings changing slightly over the years, but all are basically a large black structure with a pointed top that is angled. This 'point' contains a powerful laser that is capable of destroying or heavily damaging most vehicles in only a couple of shots. Obelisk of Light are prominent part of NOD base defense systems, especially around important structures.
These structures were also equipped with powerful sensors, the long ranged lasers, but required a lot of power to feed the power hungry lasers. The lasers, while powerful and long ranged, did suffer from a slow rate of fire, which required lighter, faster firing defenses to prevent quick moving enemies from getting too close before the Obelisk could fire again.
The building is typically 50 feet by 50 feet at the base, standing 70 feet tall, with 100 hit points, hardness 20. Requires a crew of 5. Sensors are comparable to mech Class III sensors, but range is 50 miles, darkvision 2000 ft, include motion detectors with a 1000 ft radius, tremor sense 500 ft. The Obelisk has an attack bonus of +7 ranged with the heavy laser.
Heavy Laser - 15d8, 19-20x2, fire, 200 ft, fire once every 1d4 rounds, ignores 15 points of hardness/DR.
PDC: 40

Obelisk of Light mk2
This version is similar to the original, but has more accurate targeting and more powerful laser.
Make the following changes of the Obelisk of Light:
Increase Hit Points to 150;
Increase Hardness to 25;
Heavy laser now deals 18d8, increase range to 220 ft, ignores 20 points of hardness/DR.
PDC: 42

NOD Cyborg

The NOD cyborg is a heavy infantry unit that's 8 ft tall, fitted with heavy armour. The right arm is dominated by a mini-gun, while the left arm is fitted with a grenade launcher, however this means the cyborg's arms do not have hands, thus their usefulness outside of combat is non-existent. The cyborgs are a result of NOD's Project Regenesis cybernetics research, that takes a human infused with Tiberium and encases them in heavy cybernetic body. Due to their Tiberium infused bodies, while a NOD cyborg is in a Tiberium field or in Tiberium gas, it can repair damage and heal its biological systems.

NOD Cyborg (Strong Ord 2)
Type: Living Construct
Size: Large (-1)
Hit Points: 4D10+10, 50 hp
Mas: 20
Init: +2
Speed: 30
Defense: 18, touch 13, flat-footed 16 (+2 Dex, +2 Class, +5 Armour, -1 size)
BAB: +2
Grap: +7
Attack: +6 melee unarmed strike (1d4+5), or +4 ranged mini gun (4d10), or +4 ranged grenade launcher (varies)
Full Attack: +6 melee unarmed strike (1d4+5), or +4 ranged mini gun (4d10), or +4 ranged grenade launcher (varies)
Special Qualities: Tiberium Healing, Tiberium Immunity, NOD Indoctoration
FS: 5 ft by 5 ft
Reach: 5 ft
Allegiance: NOD
Saves: Fort +3, Ref +2 Will +1
Abilities: Str 20, Dex 14, Con -, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 8
Occupation: Military (bonus class skills: Demolitions, Survival)
Skills: Climb +3, Demolitions +3, Jump +3, Knowledge: Tactics: +1, Read/Write English, Speak English, Survival +5
Feats: Advanced Firearms Proficiency, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (mini-gun), Simple Weapons Proficiency

Locomotion: Paired Legs
Manipulators: None
Senses: Equal to a human's (can use robot sensors rules, which would be about a Class IV)
Accessories: Life support system, identity chip, subcutaneous cell phone, gyro compass, clock calendar, data link, HUD link, medium subcutaneous body armour, sensory recorder, head jack, IR/UV eyes, 2 internal storage compartments, external weapon mount both arms, military radio system, satellite datalink, targeting HUD software, nasal filter, parabolic audio, targeting optics (+1 ranged attack), mini-gun (2000 rds), grenade launcher (20 grenades, type varies by typically fragmentation or high explosive)
Note: Gyros and stabilizers in the arms reduce penalties for autofire by half. If the cyborg uses a weapon that normally a medium sized creature needs to remain stationary to use, the cyborg can move at half speed while suffering only a -2 penalty to attacks.Grounded: The cyborg gains a +2 bonus to remain standing while on solid ground. This bonus is applied to trip attempts or Balance checks in cases of earthquakes or similar conditions that would knock the cyborg over. Also the cyborg isn't considered encumbered by heavy loads, treating them as medium loads, not suffering speed penalties. 

NOD Indoctoration
As a move equivalent action, using training and Indoctoration techniques used by NOD, the Trooper gains +1 to attack rolls for the next 1d4 rounds. Useable 3 times per day. The Trooper is also immune to feat effects all the time.

Tiberium Healing
Anytime the NOD Cyborg is in a Tiberium field or in Tiberium Gas, the NOD cyborg heals 1d6 hit points. Tiberium based weapons, such as NOD chemical sprayer, deals no damage to the NOD cyborg.

Tiberium Immunity
The NOD cyborg does not suffer any effects of Tiberium exposure, poisoning or the radiation from Tiberium. It caught in the explosion of Vinifera Tiberium, suffers no damage on a successful save, or half damage on a failed save.

Harvester

The Harvester is a heavily armoured vehicle designed to harvest Tiberium safely and transport it to refineries for later use. The earliest models of these vehicles  were a four wheeled heavy truck chassis with a heavily armoured and environmentally sealed cab at the front, with a large tank taking up the rear section. Below the cab at ground level is a pair of mandible style tool arms with the necessary tools to safely collect Tiberium crystals from the ground, or cutting up larger crystals, then pull them to a conveyor belt to move the Tiberium to the container in the back.
After the 23 Hours, and the rapid expansion of Tiberium, especially in Australia, the reinstated GDI built as many of these as possible to reduce the fields as quickly as possible, and to benefit from the gathered resources to rebuild, especially after Kane's attack 6 years later. Today, Tiberium mining is profitable, but can also be hazardous work, especially as the main fields on Coreline Earth have heavy NOD presence. Tiberium has been discovered on other planets, with frontier colonies or mining stations set up to gather the crystals for resources and further study into ways to better harness its power and to also reverse damage Tiberium has done to inhabited worlds.

*Basic Harvester*
The basic harvester, based on the design from the first Tiberium war, or Dawn, is heavily armoured, slow, but sturdy. Requires a crew of two, able to carry 5 tons of harvested Tiberium. The harvester is two squares wide, five squares, providing full cover to its crew. Has two doors, one on each side of the cab, takes 1 full round to start the basic harvester.

Crew: 2
Passengers: 0
Cargo: 5 tons Tiberium
Init: -3
Maneuver: -4
Top Speed: 60 (6)
Defense: 6
Hardness: 20
Hit Points: 60
Size: G
Purchase DC: 35
Restriction: Lic (+1)
Accessories: NBC sealed, headlights, radio, GPS, Harvester equipment, 
Notes: +4 Fort saves, crew inside vehicle is protected from Tiberium exposure, able to harvest 100 lbs of Tiberium crystals per hour, can be fitted with independent air supply and full life support (increase PDC by 1, adds 20 hour air supply, able to operate in environment, including vacuum of space), mandible tools can be used to attack other vehicles or infantry at -4 melee attack rolls, dealing 4d8 half slashing, half bludgeoning.
Harvester Equipment - A set of tools attached to mandible shaped arms that allow the equipped vehicle to extract or break down Tiberium crystals from the ground, safely and move it to a shielded containment unit.

*Harvester Second Gen*
The second generation harvester is larger and even more heavily armoured compared to the original harvesters, used by GDI itself and large mining firms to harvest vast quantities of Tiberium. These vehicles are fully environmentally sealed, not only protecting the crew from Tiberium exposure, but can be used on other planets and even airless worlds as it comes with 30 hour air supply for its crew of 4. The cab not only contains the controls to drive the harvester and the controls for the harvesting equipment, but also contains a bunk bed with two beds, a small bathroom and storage for food for 3 days for the crew. The large armoured container can hold 50 tons of Tiberium. The harvester is three squares wide, eight squares long

Crew: 4
Passengers: 1
Cargo: 50 tons Tiberium
Init: -4
Maneuver: -5
Top Speed: 60 (6)
Defense: 4
Hardness: 20
Hit Points: 90
Size: Colossal
Purchase DC: 37
Restriction: Lic (+1)
Accessories: NBC sealed, headlights, radio, GPS, 30 hour air supply, environmental sealed, Harvester equipment, bunk, washroom, 3 days food storage.
Notes: +4 Fort saves, crew inside vehicle is protected from Tiberium exposure, able to harvest 200 lbs of Tiberium crystals per hour, mandible tools can be used to attack other vehicles or infantry at -4 melee attack rolls, dealing 4d8 half slashing, half bludgeoning.
Harvester Equipment - A set of tools attached to mandible shaped arms that allow the equipped vehicle to extract or break down Tiberium crystals from the ground, safely and move it to a shielded containment unit.


----------



## Lord Zack

I think that the First Ones would avoid the Milky Way galaxy. Not just because of John Sheridan's command, but there are legitimate threats to them as well. The Necrons fought the Old Ones in their own universe. The Protoss could also probably also put up a decent fight against the Vorlons or Shadows, and therefore so could the Zerg. The concept of an Infested Vorlon or Shadow ship seems particularly scary.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

And Chaos Gods would hate the competition and Daleks want them dead because they want everybody dead and I guess the fact anybody with a Netflix account being able to see what they have done means there's plenty of people who run like hell if someone walks up to them all like a drug dealer and asks them "what do you want?".

Still some individual members that didn't got the memo...


----------



## Lord Zack

I've been thinking of the Galaxy-class starships seeing use outside of Starfleet, particularly for more domestic roles. A Galaxy-class is basically a city in space, which made it able to handle many roles. However the fact that it initially carried civilians inboard was a liability in missions of exploration. The Galaxy-class can even be converted into a full blown battleship, which obviously is no place for civilians. What if you went the other way, though? A ship devoted entirely to the role of being a mobile settlement. Obviously there would have to be some kind of military presence to defend the ship from threats, but the internal structure of the Galaxy-class ship is meant to be easily repurposed. You could have markets (devoted to things that you can't just replicate), larger docking bays to accommodate larger civilian vessels, repair bays for smaller vessels, restaurants (though the Enterprise already had Ten-Forward) and a host of other civilian facilities. If you don't need interstellar travel, you can just tow a saucer section into orbit or a Lagrange point of a world and have a space colony.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Maybe a few Galaxies welded together as a wandering colony?

There is also the NCC-1701-J... Damn thing is so damn bug that you need teleporters to move around, turbolifts won't do.


----------



## kronos182

The Federation does have colony ships, which can be disassembled for the colony.. 
As for a Galaxy class turned into a pure civilian ship.. if you take a fresh hull being laid, could be worth it.. as long as it stays within safe areas. 

I can add the Galaxy to the list.. a long with other ships


----------



## Lord Zack

Been working on a thing: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1-zoMQLCdT5CDG7FRPEhrAUWbi70ZOmgvkcVTiWuGbNw/edit?usp=drivesdk

Essentially an alliance/fusion/assimilation between the Bydo from R-Type and the Bacterian from Gradius. Currently something of a background menace, at least in the eyes of Earth, but has the potential to become a far greater threat, especially if they assimilate other forces. I also introduced the idea that the Space Force from R-Type has been absorbed by the New United Nations Government from the later Macross animes.

I also have the idea of a Space Pirate research vessel or station falling to Zerg infestation. Likely the Space Pirates would being trying to weaponize the Zerg, which would backfire like almost any one who attempts to do so. It could be an opportunity to introduce new strains to the Zerg.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Ridley turned into a Bydo giant?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Just stating a possibility.


----------



## Lord Zack

I did think of Space Pirates running afoul of the Bydo-Bacterians, probably through an attempt to control them gone wrong, like the Space Pirates often have happen to them. Or perhaps the nefarious Mother Brain willingly allies with them, becoming the living core of a Zebes transformed into an Organic Fortress?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Ok that is a very cool idea.


----------



## Lord Zack

I just had a thought. We figured that shields would be less effective as a means of defense for naval ships, because they would quickly drain when in contact with the water, right? So here's what I figured, what if the shields are not projected outside of the ship (excepting over the deck)? What if, instead, they a projected between the outer armor and the inner hull? Anything that could get through the armor will then have to deal with the shields.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Guess that this would also assist with reinforcing the structure.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> I just had a thought. We figured that shields would be less effective as a means of defense for naval ships, because they would quickly drain when in contact with the water, right? So here's what I figured, what if the shields are not projected outside of the ship (excepting over the deck)? What if, instead, they a projected between the outer armor and the inner hull? Anything that could get through the armor will then have to deal with the shields.




There's too much interconnecting parts between outer and inner hulls for double hulled ships, which would be more of submarine designs. Something more like Structural Integrity Fields would probably work.. It would increase the ship's hardness while active.
Although if one was to build naval ships with multiple layers with spacing between them, then that's just basically spaced armour design, which would reduce the effectiveness of shaped charge warheads like the ubiquitous HEAT rounds. I have rules for such that for that type of armour where it reduces their ability to ignore hardness/dr by half (so if it ignores 10 points of hardness, it only now ignores 5).

Did I mention before about using shields but kept above the water level? Would have to keep several feet above (on calm waters a good 10 feet is good, but on rockier waters 20 or higher might be best) which can protect from airborne attacks, or attacks launched using a ballistic curve (most artillery use this shoot up and let it drop from above), but not against straight attacks from close by ships or torpedo attacks in the water. Or maybe something like a pin point barrier like what they have in Macross? 

What about using the water itself as a shield.. if there were water-benders on board they could create walls of water or ice.. or could create short lived walls of ice using technology.. throw something like a depth charge over the side and for a short time it causes the water that splashes up (it could also have something that forces more water up into the air) and freezes it, creating a wall of ice that'll probably be destroyed quickly by an attack, but it would stop or severely reduce damage from an attack.


----------



## Lord Zack

I think a shield in conjunction with the pinpoint barrier seems like a good combination of defensive measures.

I am wondering if the timeline of the 23 hours on page 1 is accurate to the current version of Coreline. I am considering writing an adventure set during the 23 hours and it would be useful to know when certain things would happen.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well, seen some stories with subs packing shields, so maybe it's a matter of setting them to compensate for the water?

Dig the idea if reinforcement, the pinpoint shields, guess the waterbender shields are one of the things you see in Avatarverse tech (not rare around places with more Avatarverse presence) and the multiple layers also sound cool.

Regarding the timeline on Page 1... well... still is accurate. Probably we can do some changes, though. We can see there's details missing like where Fictions appeared around the world and thus which appeared afterwards (ex. supposedly there's still some anti-Saiyan conflict on Louisiana... did they appeared during or after the Hours?)


----------



## Lord Zack

I have been working on a sort of equivalent to Mobile Suit Variations for Coreline. Specifically focusing on the period following the 23 hours. However, Coreline has more than just mobile suits and I'm having trouble coming up with ideas beyond mobile suits. I'm especially interested in Battlemech variants that may be/could only be developed on Coreline. I'm also lacking in skill in drawing mecha, so I'll either need to work on that, or find someone who will be willing to do that.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> I have been working on a sort of equivalent to Mobile Suit Variations for Coreline. Specifically focusing on the period following the 23 hours. However, Coreline has more than just mobile suits and I'm having trouble coming up with ideas beyond mobile suits. I'm especially interested in Battlemech variants that may be/could only be developed on Coreline. I'm also lacking in skill in drawing mecha, so I'll either need to work on that, or find someone who will be willing to do that.




You want some ideas of variations? I'm sure I could assist in that.. and also increase my WIP list (really sorry I haven't posted much in the last while, work as been really busy for me, taking up all my time).
Probably would be simpler to pick one mech, see what variants are currently available in that mech's cannon, then we look at where this mech would be found in/on Coreline, then who's most likely opponents. Also can brainstorm what if situations and what can be used to solve those situations.. like.. Hey, some GM-79s are stationed near the coast, what can we do to make them more efficient? First would be improved water sealing/protection (improve depth tolerance), some water propulsion. And oh hey.. projectile weapons like bullets and missiles aren't great in water, so torpedoes, special underwater ammo or new weapons entirely (harpoons/spears, depth charges, sonic weapons.. lasers designed for underwater use).. and we go from there.

PM me some ideas you have and we can figure some stuff out. 

Battlemech variants.. mostly just added in tech from other universes/fictions.. a madcat with repulsor lift (star wars) based jump jets? maybe a phaser emitter (older style or new?), shields?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

The Gundam Firepower. Think Heavyarms only up to eleven. Modifications to compensate for the additional weight in ammo and weapons means that one of these punching another suit in the face usually ends with that face getting utterly wrecked, even the fancy new ones.

Undoubtedly used for stuff like area denial and stuff like forcing suits with deployable shields to keep them signed in a certain direction constantly which allows for flanking.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> The Gundam Firepower. Think Heavyarms only up to eleven. Modifications to compensate for the additional weight in ammo and weapons means that one of these punching another suit in the face usually ends with that face getting utterly wrecked, even the fancy new ones.
> 
> Undoubtedly used for stuff like area denial and stuff like forcing suits with deployable shields to keep them signed in a certain direction constantly which allows for flanking.




A heavy artillergy or assault version of any particular Gundam? Slapping guns on can be easy, to a point.. oooh.. swapping the vulcans for Bolter style weapons maybe? Although I don't think there are any bolters really above personal or maybe light vehicle (basically just the heavy bolters). 
Throw in a battle tech PPC as a shoulder weapon (short range by heavy damage, could give some beam weapons a run for their money, and depending on how the PPCs work, anti-beam weapon coatings/armour wouldn't work as well against it).


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well, "Shinji and Warhammer 40K" and any universes based on the "Adeptus Evangelion" RPG have mecha-sized Bolters. Would be a manner of either adapting them for Gundam use or modifying the action so it can be mounted on a different frame... or resizing as needs be.

And Bolt rounds are gyrojets that actually work and even better than real life,  so there is also that (figuring out how to make them work on a Mecha-sized scale from basic reverse engineering).

How about also the Gundam Firewall? Designed purely for firefighting work. Think this Gundam PSA but up to eleven.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Gundam_firefighting.jpg


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Well, "Shinji and Warhammer 40K" and any universes based on the "Adeptus Evangelion" RPG have mecha-sized Bolters. Would be a manner of either adapting them for Gundam use or modifying the action so it can be mounted on a different frame... or resizing as needs be.
> 
> And Bolt rounds are gyrojets that actually work and even better than real life,  so there is also that (figuring out how to make them work on a Mecha-sized scale from basic reverse engineering).
> 
> How about also the Gundam Firewall? Designed purely for firefighting work. Think this Gundam PSA but up to eleven.
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Gundam_firefighting.jpg




A mech sized gyrojet would basically just be a rocket launcher  or similar to the rocket assisted artillery rounds.. just scaling up the type of warhead that the bolters use then.. 

An Eleven fire fighting gundam? ok. Would you say that one in the pic is a 79 or other model? (Or I can just take one of the models I got now and throw together a few ideas).. yeah.. Ok, I'll throw together a few fire fighting models based on one of the Gundams I've already produced and see if I can't crank it up to 11.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

It's the 78-2 in the picture, but the idea could use any other frame (do you imagine a Freedom Gundam with waist hoses instead of railguns?).


----------



## kronos182

Hydra Power Armour mk2
The mk2 version of the Hydra Power Armour looks the same, although the helmet is able to raise and turn more than the original, and is a little narrower. Most of the improvements are all hidden under the armour, including improved actuators for improved speed, improved sensors and includes a few extra systems. The left shoulder has a retractable grenade launcher that has a divided ammo bin to allow up to 3 different types of grenades to be loaded, while the right shoulder has a retractable automatic rifle. The right arm has a retractable blade for additional melee combat.  These armours are usually given to elite members and special agents.
The mk2 retains the power system of the original, as well as the ability to enhance its repulsor weapons with the force of attacks the armour takes, however a few safety features were installed to reduce the chance of overload and the damage it might cause.

Hydra Power Armour
Size Modifier: +0
Equipment Slots: 6
Hit Points: 55
Base Speed: 30 ft.
Height: 7.5 ft.
Weight: 390 lb
Fighting Space: 5 ft. by 5 ft.
Reach: 5 ft.
Defense Bonus: +6
Hardness: 15
Max Dex Bonus: +2
Armour Check Penalty: -8
Purchase DC: 38
Restriction: Mil (+3), Hydra
Accessories: NBC protection (+4 Fort saves), Military radio, GPS, nightvision 60 ft, Class II mech sensors, grenade launcher (similar to m79 using 40mm grenades, 30 grenades, can be divided into 3 different types, 10 each), HK G3 (200 rounds). Weight of power armour does not count against wearer's weight capacity. Large hands impose -2 penalty to any tasks requiring fine dexterity.

Combat Statistics: A Medium Mech adds a +4 equipment bonus to a character’s Strength score. Depending on the material used, a Medium Mech has 50 bonus hit points, which are added to the character’s total and subtracted first when the character takes damage. It takes a –2 penalty on Hide checks. Slam attack dealing 1d6 damage.
Its reach is 5 feet, and its base speed is 25 feet.
Base Purchase DC: 37.
Equipment Slots: A Medium Mech has 6 equipment slots available. These slots are located as follows. The Helmet and Torso slots must be used for the cockpit 
Boots: 1 slot.
Helmet: Cockpit.
Left arm: Repulsor Cannon.
Right arm: Repulsor Cannon.
Shoulder: Power Core
Torso: Cockpit

*Repulsor Cannon*
These weapons are based on the repulsor weapons developed by Tony Stark, combining a short ranged plasma weapon for heavy strikes, and a lighter, but long ranged laser for greater reach. While the plasma component is powerful, it is not as accurate.
 (4d8, 20, fire, 80 ft, s) or a heavy plasma carbine (4d10, 20, fire, 40 ft, s/a)
Damage: 3d8 laser / 5d10 plasma cannon
Critical: 20
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: 90 ft laser / 40 ft plasma
Rate of Fire: S / Single
Ammo: 50 charges
Notes: Switching between the weapons is a free action that can be done once each round. Laser uses 1 charge, plasma cannon uses 3 charges per shot. Using the plasma cannon the user suffers -1 to attack rolls. The weapon recharges 1 charge every 10 minutes of inactivity. 

*Power Core*
The Hydra Power Armour mk2 is powered by a high energy source that is based on science Hydra acquired about the Tesseract. While not using Tesseract energy, it does use a powerful power source. In an attempt to copy Iron Man's earlier armours that can recharge or boost their power by absorbing other sources of energy, Hydra scientists were partly successful. Every 10 points of damage the power armour takes, the next repulsor cannon attack gains +1 to damage. The armour can store this energy for a maximum of 8 rounds, able to store up to +10 points of damage. After 8 rounds of not firing, the armour takes 1d4 points of fire damage that by passes the hardness for each +1 stored, and the pilot takes half damage.

Assault Rifle 
Mounted on the rightshoulder is a retractable assault rifle, based on the Talon rifle
Damage: 2d8
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type:ballistic
Range Increment: 70ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Ammo: 120 Internal

Grenade launcher
Mounted on the leftshoulder is a retractable grenade launcher that can switch between up to 3different types of grenades. Typically loaded are fragmentation, explosive andsmoke grenades.
Damage: varies bygrenade
Critical: -
Damage Type: variesby grenade
Range Increment: 60ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Ammo: 30 internal,divided into 3 groups of 10, which can be all the same, or 3 different types.
Switching grenadetypes is a free action.

Melee Blade
The right armcontains a retractable blade for use in melee combat, or as a tool.
Damage: 1d10 + Strmodifier
Critical: 19-20x2
Damage Type:Slashing


Vanguard
An elite soldier, used as trouble shooters and commandos, trained to take advantage of weakened opponents, making them excellent support units for small squads. Many Vanguards act as squad leaders or become leaders later in their careers. Vanguards are one of the few soldiers that can be assigned a Tesseract Pistol.

Mid Level Hydra Soldier (Fast Ord 3/Tough Ord 3, Dedicated Ord 2)
CR: 6
Size: Medium-size human
HD: 3d8+6 plus 3d10+6 plus 2d6+6, hp 55
Mas: 15
Init: +2
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 20, touch 18, flat-footed 18 (+2 Dex, +7 Class, +2 Light Hydra Armour)
BAB: +5
Grapple: +6
Attack: +6 melee (1d4+1 unarmed strike) or +6 melee (1d4+1/19-20 knife), or +6 melee (1d6 stun baton), or +7 ranged (2d10-1 plasma pistol), or +6 ranged (varies grenade)
Full Attack: +6 melee (1d4+1 unarmed strike) or +6 melee (1d4+1/19-20 knife), or +6 melee (stun baton), or +7 ranged (2d10-1 plasma pistol), or +6 ranged (grenade)
Special Attacks: Flesh Wound
Special Qualities: For the Cause, Hydra Training, Executioner
FS: 5 ft by 5 ft
Reach: 5 ft
Allgience: Hydra
Saves: Fort +5, Ref +5, Will +4
Action Points: +0
Reputation: +3
Abilities: Str 13, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 10
Occupation: Mercenary (Darkmatter), Intimidate, Drive
Skills: Drive +6 Hide +6, Intimidate +6, Knowledge streetwise +4, Listen +3, Move Silently +5, Read/Write English, Read/Write German, Spot +2, Survival +3
Feats: Combat Martial Arts, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Point Blank Shot, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Light Armour Proficiency, Quick Reload, Advanced Firearms Proficiency
Possessions: Hydra Light Armour, Hydra Plasma Pistol, 3 power packs, knife, 5 grenades, stun baton (d20 Future), various gear and personal possessions.

*For the Cause*
As a move equivalent action, using training and Indoctoration techniques used by Hydra, the Hydra Soldier gains +1 to attack rolls for the next 1d4+1 rounds. If the Rifle Trooper has suffered damage and rests for at least 2 rounds, can heal 1d4 hit points. Useable 3 times per day.

*Hydra Training*
Hydra trains its soldiers fairly well, particularly in light armour and how to aim and fire their weapons better. Gains Light Armour Proficiency, and +1 to attack rolls with Hydra ranged weapons.

*Executioner*
The Vanguard is trained to take advantage of disabled foes. When the Hydra Vanguard attacks a target that is Stunned, Dazed, Slowed or unconscious that is within 30 feet, gains a +1 to attack rolls and deals an extra +5 damage against that target.

*Flesh Wound*
Vanguards are trained to disable or slow targets to make them easier to take down or capture. As a full round attack, the Vanguard can opt to make a Flesh Wound attack, dealing half damage with their attack, suffering a -2 to attack roll and the target must make a Fort save DC 12 + Vanguard Wis Modifier (DC 13) or be Slowed. A Slowed character suffers -10 ft to speed, -2 to Initiative, Reflex and loses one attack on a full attack if they have multiple attacks per round for 1d4+2 rounds or healed. Multiple successful Flesh Wound attacks penalties stack and extend the duration by 1 round. A character who's speed is reduced to 0 is immobile.


Hydra MCU Weapons
Hydra Tesseract Pistol
During WW2, Hydra developed energy weapons, similar to plasma weapons, using the energy of the Tesseract. These pistols are extremely deadly to organic beings, able to vaporize a human, but not as damaging to inanimate objects. Although powerful, producing the ammunition for these weapons is difficult and thus these weapons are only assigned to officers and elite units.
In Coreline, Hydra has a limited number of these, and while they do not have a Tesseract, they can reproduce the energy, although it is expensive and difficult, so these weapons are only given to elite units and high ranking officers.

*Hydra Tesseract Pistol (PL 6-7 Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 3d10-1
Critical: 20 Disintegrate
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: 40 ft
Rate of Fire: S
Size: Medium
Weight: 4.2 lbs
Ammo: 40 box
Purchase DC: 22 Mil (+3) (Hydra Only)
Notes: On a critical roll (natural roll of 20), a target up to a large sized creature (typical humanoid) must make a Fort save DC 28 or be disintegrated. A successful save deals 5d10 damage, if this is enough damage to kill/reduce to 0 hit points, target is disintegrated. Medium sized and smaller targets must make Fort save DC 30.
Special Power Packs - These pistols require special power packs, with a PDC of 14 each, but can only be gotten from Hydra.


Hydra Arnimhilation 99L (Tesseract) Rifle
During WW2, Hydra developed energy weapons, similar to plasma weapons, using the energy of the Tesseract. These rifles are extremely deadly to organic beings, able to vaporize a human, but unlike the pistols, can easily damage inanimate objects, although can't vaporize them. Although powerful, producing the ammunition for these weapons is difficult and thus these weapons are only assigned to officers and elite units. The Arnimhilation 99L was a silver tube shaped rifle, with a forward pistol grip for added stability, black butt stock typically wood or metal coated with rubber, and a basic sight built into the top. The energy pack fits into the bottom just in front of the trigger guard.
In Coreline, Hydra has a limited number of these, and while they do not have a Tesseract, they can reproduce the energy, although it is expensive and difficult, so these weapons are only given to elite units and high ranking officers.

*Hydra Arnimhilation 99L (Tesseract) Rifle (PL 6-7 Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 4d12 + Knockback
Critical: 20 Disintegrate
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: 90 ft
Rate of Fire: S
Size: Large
Weight: 12 lbs
Ammo: 40 box
Purchase DC: 23 Mil (+3) (Hydra Only)
Notes: Targets of medium size or smaller must make a Fort save DC 12 or be knocked back 1d4x10 feet, and if strikes an object before reaching the total distance suffers 1d6 subdual damage per 10 feet after the first 10 feet, and knocked prone. A successful save the target is pushed back 5 feet and is Dazed for 1 round.
On a critical roll (natural roll of 20), a target up to a large sized creature (typical humanoid)must make a Fort save DC 28 or be disintegrated. A successful save deals 5d10 damage, if this is enough damage to kill/reduce to 0 hit points, target is disintegrated. Medium sized and smaller targets must make Fort save DC 30.
Special Power Packs - These pistols require special power packs, with a PDC of 14 each, but can only be gotten from Hydra.


----------



## Lord Zack

If you want an extremely heavily armed mobile weapon there are plenty to choose from out there. From the PF-78-1 Perfect Gundam and its successors the FA-78-1 Full Armor Gundam and the FA-78-2 Heavy Gundam to the RX-78GP03 Gundam Dendrobium and the MSZ-010 Double Zeta Gundam and many more in just the Universal Century alone. Also there is this crazy thing

There is something I am working on though. Project V2 is a mobile suit development project led by Tem Ray under the aegis of the UEFA's SNRI. Its aim is to reexamine the designs of the original Project V in the light of modern mobile suit technology, not to mention the technology of other universes. The three main designs the project is developing are the Gundam II, the Guncannon III and the Guntank IV. The Guncannon III is meant to be more than just a simple fire support unit, though it can fulfill that role more than adequately with its default backpack (which can be removed and replaced and is also compatible with the Gundam II and the RGM-122 Javelin). It is also compatible with a special Full-Armor System and Weapon System, which can also be used by the Gundam II. The Guncannon III's FSWS consists of a number of removable weapon systems and armor sections. With a full set it should be quite heavily armed and powerful.

With regards to heavy bolters as a mobile suit weapon, you could do it, but I'm not sure it would be the best choice. Mind you vulcans are already a secondary, back-up weapon, but I'm think there might be better options like auto-blasters or beam vulcans (already a thing in Gundam, though rare) might be a better choice. Or escorting your mobile suits with other units meant for anti-infantry use.

For the fire-fighting mobile suit, I'm thinking a variant of the RMS-116H Hobby Hizack might be a good basis. The Hizack is meant for flexibility and modularity, so it should not be too hard to mount firefighting equipment on it.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

...huh? Civvie Zakus?


----------



## Lord Zack

Yep. Basically military surplus stripped of weapons. One appears in Char's Counterattack. It makes a lot of sense given that mobile suits are basically militarized construction vehicles.

I also figure I will link to this here: https://docs.google.com/document/d/1Z4qenI0LYOhKawm5qktYzweCFgnVnvi2I7hdij9KqtU/edit?usp=drivesdk


----------



## Lord Zack

I'll probably need to revise my Londo Bell roster in light of this story. I mean the RX-78-2 of the Amuro in this story gets destroyed in the climax of the original Super Robot Wars Coreline that I haven't finished writing, along with the White Base. So if Londo Bell has a RX-78-2, or the  MSC-02, it's not those ones!


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Understood, sometimes shifts happen in plots.


----------



## Lord Zack

I am considering using the  Earth Defense Command, but I'm not 100% certain how they would fit into Coreline. Would they perhaps be a part of AEGIS, like X-Com?

I've had an idea for a CMV (Coreline Mecha Variation), though I might need a little help with it. Basically, you take an Atlas BattleMech, take out the autocannon and replace it with a beam cannon. It might need better heat sinks, I'm not sure how much heat mega particle weapons might put out.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Think they would be part of AEGiS, yeah.


----------



## Lord Zack

I've been thinking about how to do "special attacks" in Coreline. If you use BESM d20, it is quite simple, but if you only use d20 Modern it is a bit trickier. You could create a class, like Turtle School Student or Disciple  of Genkai, but often characters will have individualized sets of powers. Fortunately, there is a possible solution- the system introduced in The Tome of Battle: Book of Nine Swords. There is even a duplicate of this system for Pathfinder.


----------



## kronos182

Some more Imperium of Man Space Marine weapons.

Heavy Bolter
The heavy bolter is a larger and heavier version of the bolt gun, generally used for anti-infantry or fire support roles. These weapons are used by many factions of the Imperium of Man, from the Imperial Guard as a heavy squad weapon, to the Space Marines as a heavy weapon. The larger projectile with more propellant gives it longer range and higher stopping power, making it capable of destroying light vehicles. A heavy carry handle on the top allows it to be carried easier, and fed from either a disintegrating belt or a 40-round high capacity box magazine.

Heavy Bolter (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency, Adeptus Astartes Codex Equipment)
Damage: 3d12+4 + 2d6
Critical: 20
Damage Type: balllistic +fire
Range Increment: 100 ft
Rate of Fire: S,A
Size: Large
Weight: 30 lb
Ammo: 40 box or linked
Purchase DC: 27 Mil (+3)
Notes: Masterworked, +1 attack roll, Digital Ammo Counter, DNA Lock, Weapon Link, target sight, 3 round burst setting, anyone with burst fire feat can use 3 rounds instead of the normal 5, under barrel mount for combat blades, armour piercing (+1 attack against targets with armour, or natural armour +1 or greater. Against targets without armour suffers -1 damage).
Medium sized creatures attempting to use the Bolt Gun suffer a -1 to attack rolls due to the weapon being sized for the larger hands of the Space Marines. Anyone without exceptional strength, or a cybernetic arm, with strength rated at least 18, suffers -3 on any attacks after the first attack in a round, and suffers half the damage rolled in subdual damage on any attack made with the Heavy Bolter. So a normal person, with Strength 18 will suffer half damage in subdual damage each time he fires the weapon, and his second attack suffers -2 to attack roll. While a person with a cybernetic limb of Strength 18, doesn't suffer the subdual damage or the attack penalty to his second attack due to the shock absorbers and gyros in the arm to keep it steady. Ammunition: Box of 50 Heavy Bolts rounds has a PDC 13.
DNA Lock - A sensor in the handle reads the DNA of the user, if it does not match the assigned user, the weapon locks and will not fire. Changing the assigned user requires the user, or authorized mechanic, a Computer Use check DC 20 and the new assigned person. An attempt to forcibly change the assigned user, or disable the device requires a Computer Use check DC 27.
Weapon Link - The weapon links to the HUD and Black Carapace of the Space marine, allowing the marine to 'sense' the weapon, know how many rounds are left, know if the barrel is too hot, if there is a jam and where, and use any attached scopes or other equipment without looking at it. Using scopes without looking through the scope only provides half bonuses. 

Variant Ammunition
*Bloodshard Shells* - This ammunition was developed by the Blood Angles and is filled with razor-filaments that are very effective against most armours. These rounds deal 3d12+4 ballistic damage, grant +3 to attack against targets wearing armour, or natural armour of +1 or greater, also ignores 2 points of DR. Against targets not wearing armour suffers -4 damage. PDC 15 for box of 30.
*Dragonfire Bolts* - These bolts release a gout of superheated gas that makes a mockery of cover. Deal 2d10 ballistic damage to anything struck + 4d6 fire damage to a 20 foot radius area. PDC 16 for box of 30.
*Hellfire Rounds* - These rounds replaces the normal armour piercing tip and explosive charge with a mutagenic acid delivered by multiple needles. Deals 2d10 ballistic damage + 4d4 acid damage to the target, plus 4d4 acid damage the next round, 3d4 acid damage the round after, and 2d4 acid damage the following round, then finally 1d4 acid damage the next. PDC 18 for a box of 30.
*Inferno Bolts* - These rounds have their explosive charges removed and replaced with a burning chemical. Deals 2d10 ballistic damage plus 3d6 fire damage, plus the next round deals 3d6 fire, then 2d6 fire the next round, and 1d6 fire the round after that. PDC 18 for a box of 30.
*Kraken Pattern Penetrator Rounds* - These rounds replaces the explosive charge with a solid adamantine/adamantium core for superior armour penetration, plus the additional mass of the round also transfers more kinetic energy to the target. Deals 4d12+10 points of ballistic damage, grants +3 to attack against armoured targets, or those with natural armour of +1 or greater, ignores 8 points of DR. Against unarmed targets suffers -1 die less of damage. PDC 20 for a box of 30.
*Metal Storm Frag Shells* - These bolts detonate before impact and spray shrapnel, shredding their victims. The user targets a square as the target, dealing 4d10 slashing damage to a 20 foot radius, Reflex DC 17 for half damage. The user can make a Knowledge: Tactics check DC 17 to better place the round and increases the Reflex save any victims in the blast area must make to 21. PDC 18 for a box of 30.
*Seeker Bolts* - These bolts are fitted with small maneuvering vents and a thermal tracker. Grants +5 to attack rolls against targets with a heat signature of a human or greater, dealing 2d12+8 ballistic damage, critical 19-20/x2. PDC 19 for a box of 25.
*Shrapnel Bolts* - These bolts are designed to form a blast of shrapnel shortly after leaving the barrel, excellent for close quarters combat, clearing tunnels, bunkers or for use in starship boarding actions. Deals 4d12+4 slashing damage in a 60 foot long, 30 foot wide cone, Reflex save DC 18 for half damage. Can not be fired in autofire. PDC 18 for box of 25.
*Assassin Bolts* - Hypersonic rounds used by very few chapters, mostly the Minotaurs, that replace the standard propellant with short-burn magna-fusion charges and the mass-reactive warhead with solid slugs, making their highly accurate and surprisingly long ranged. Deals 3d12+6 ballistic damage, crit x3, +1 to attack rolls, increase range increment by +30 ft. PDC 18 for box of 25.

Patterns
*Accatran Pattern*
The Accatran pattern MkVd heavy bolter is used by the Elysian Drop Troops Regiment, featuring integral bipod and a sight inside the carrying handle. The rear handle, trigger and trigger guard are resized to be used by normal human sized hands, even wearing armoured gloves.
Weight: +1 lb.
PDC: 27

*Solar Pattern*
The Solar pattern lacks the top carrying handle, but has a mounting on the bottom for vehicle or tripod mounting. Has a side mounted ammunition feed for linked ammunition only. A specially designed box can be fitted to the side, but takes longer (2 rounds), only fires in automatic mode.
Weight: -2
PDC: 25

*Sol Militaris Pattern*
This is a shoulder mounted bolter, produced during the Great Crusade and Horus Heresy, and thus uses .75 cal bolts, matching the caliber that is used in bolt guns and pistols. Designed to fit over the shoulders of Marine power armour and Terminator armour, fed from either large 80 round clips, or disintegrating links. Due to being shoulder mounted with gyroscopic stabilizers, when firing in autofire, the penalties to attack rolls are reduced by -2.
Weight: +10 lbs
PDC: 28

Storm Bolter
The Storm Bolter is a compact, double-barreled version of the boltgun. Resembling two boltguns attached side by side, fired by a single trigger, capable of withering fire without hindering maneuverability, granting the wielder enormous individual firepower. These weapons are used mostly by Terminators, as vehicle infantry defense weapons, with very few elite forces outside of the Space Marines and Adepta Sororitas within the Imperium of Man using storm bolters. Storm bolters can use the same ammunition as standard bolt guns, but due to both barrels firing, there is much greater recoil, meaning most normal humans have great difficulty wielding a storm bolter.

Storm Bolter (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency, Adeptus Astartes Codex Equipmen)
Damage: 3d12+6 + 3d6
Critical: 20
Damage Type: balllistic +fire
Range Increment: 90 ft
Rate of Fire: S,A
Size: Large
Weight: 21 lb
Ammo: 60 box or linked
Purchase DC: 27 Mil (+3)
Notes: Masterworked, +1 attack roll, Digital Ammo Counter, DNA Lock, Weapon Link, target sight, 3 round burst setting, anyone with burst fire feat can use 3 rounds instead of the normal 5, under barrel mount for combat blades, armour piercing (+1 attack against targets with armour, or natural armour +1 or greater. Against targets without armour suffers -1 damage). Each time the storm bolter is fired it fires two rounds (damage is adjusted for both barrels firing at once), autofire attacks have Reflex save DC increased to 17.
Medium sized creatures attempting to use the storm bolter suffer a -2 to attack rolls due to the weapon being sized for the larger hands of the Space Marines. Anyone without exceptional strength, or a cybernetic arm, with strength rated at least 20, suffers -4 on any attacks after the first attack in a round, and suffers half the damage rolled in subdual damage on any attack made with the storm bolter. So a normal person, with Strength 20 will suffer half damage in subdual damage each time he fires the weapon, and his second attack suffers -4 to attack roll. While a person with a cybernetic limb of Strength 18, doesn't suffer the subdual damage or the attack penalty to his second attack due to the shock absorbers and gyros in the arm to keep it steady. Ammunition: Box of 50 .75 Bolts rounds has a PDC 12.
DNA Lock - A sensor in the handle reads the DNA of the user, if it does not match the assigned user, the weapon locks and will not fire. Changing the assigned user requires the user, or authorized mechanic, a Computer Use check DC 20 and the new assigned person. An attempt to forcibly change the assigned user, or disable the device requires a Computer Use check DC 27.
Weapon Link - The weapon links to the HUD and Black Carapace of the Space marine, allowing the marine to 'sense' the weapon, know how many rounds are left, know if the barrel is too hot, if there is a jam and where, and use any attached scopes or other equipment without looking at it. Using scopes without looking through the scope only provides half bonuses. 


Melta Weapons
Melta weapons are heat-based weapons which work by sub-atomic agitation of the air. Targets on the receiving end are heated to the point of being vaporised. The effect on flesh is fearsome to say the least, while vehicles can be reduced to molten slag. Most melta weapons use highly pressurized pyrum-petrol gases with a two part injection system which forces the gases into a molecular state, which will vaporise just about anything. Unfortunately due the high power consumption and range dissipation, the weapon is only effective over very short distances, but anything caught in the blast is likely to be destroyed.

Melta Gun
The basic version of melta weapons, the melta gun is a heavy rifle with a heavy barrel shroud, however the weapon is nearly silent when it fires, only the target being superheated to the point of vapourization makes any noise, making these weapons an excellent anti-armour ambush weapon.

Melta Gun (PL7-8 Exotic Firearms Proficiency, Adeptus Astartes Codex Equipment)
Damage: 4d12
Critical: 20x3
Damage Type: Fire/Energy
Range Increment: 50 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Size: Large
Weight: 23 lbs
Ammo: 30 box
Purchase DC: 27 Mil (+3)
Notes: Ignore 10 points of hardness/DR, Silent (-5 to detect the firing of the weapon), can only fire out to 5 range increments. Critical Vaporize, Inaccurate.
Inaccurate - Suffers -1 to attack rolls.
Critical Vaporize - Against organic targets, on a critical hit up to a large sized creature (typical humanoid), requires the target to make a Fort save DC 28 or be disintegrated. A successful save deals 7d12 damage, if this is enough damage to kill/reduce to 0 hit points, target is disintegrated. Medium sized and smaller targets must make Fort save DC 30.

Patterns
*Ultima Pattern 'Tank Killer'*
The Ultima Pattern Melta Gun is produced mostly for the Ultramarines, and features one of the most efficient power systems of melta guns, able to fire more shots before needing to be reloaded.
Can fire 40 shots from a power pack.
PDC: +1

*Accataran Pattern MkVIII*
The Accataran pattern is used mostly by the Elysian Drop troops, features construction from lighter weight materials and carrying handle to make it lighter and easier to carry by normal humans.
Weight: 18 lbs
PDC: +1

*Conflagration Meltagun*
These meltaguns are crafted in limited numbers by Techmarines of the Salamanders Chapter, are of high quality, compact design, and have greater penetration and damage output, but have a much higher energy consumption. These weapons are generally only found among the Salamanders and Deathwatch. Gain +2 to attack rolls (+2 Masterwork), damage increased to 5d12+1, ignore 12 points of hardness/DR, but only have 20 shots per power pack. 
Weight: 15 lbs
PDC: +4

*Thermal Lance*
The Thermal Lance has a longer barrel to increase range and accuracy, reducing heat beam dispersal, however it suffers a lower damage output. Damage is reduced to 3d12+4, range increment is increased to 80 feet, loses the Inaccurate (suffer -1 to attack rolls) quality.
Weight: 27 lbs
PDC: +1


Inferno Pistol
Inferno pistols are pistol-sized melta weapons, and are incredibly rare and nearly impossible for Artificers and Techs of Mars to build more. Inferno Pistols are heavy for pistols, making them not as accurate unless held in two hands, or in the hands of an Adeptus Astares marine.

Plasma Pistol (PL 7-8 Exotic Firearms Proficiency, Adeptus Astartes Codex Equipment)
Damage: 2d12+4
Critical: 20x3
Damage Type: Fire/Energy
Range Increment: 25 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Size: Medium
Weight: 15 lbs
Ammo: 30 box
Purchase DC: 28 Mil (+3)
Notes: Ignore 7 points of hardness/DR, Critical Vaporize, Inaccurate.
Inaccurate - Suffers -1 to attack rolls.
Critical Vaporize - Against organic targets, on a critical hit up to a large sized creature (typical humanoid), requires the target to make a Fort save DC 28 or be disintegrated. A successful save deals 7d12 damage, if this is enough damage to kill/reduce to 0 hit points, target is disintegrated. Medium sized and smaller targets must make Fort save DC 30.


Multi-Melta
The Multi-Melta is a heavier version of the melta gun, typically with two barrels in an over-under design, with greater range and armour penetration, typically mounted on vehicles, although man portable version exist for the Space Marines of the Adeptus Astartes. The man-portable versions are incredibly power hungry and require two power packs to operate. They can work with one, however the payload is incredibly limited.

Multi-Melta (PL7-8 Exotic Firearms Proficiency, Adeptus Astartes Codex Equipment)
Damage: 1d6x10 +5
Critical: 20x3
Damage Type: Fire/Energy
Range Increment: 100 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Size: Large
Weight: 30 lbs
Ammo: 15 box, holds 2 power packs (total of 30)
Purchase DC: 29 Mil (+3)
Notes: Ignore 15 points of hardness/DR, Silent (-5 to detect the firing of the weapon), can only fire out to 5 range increments. Critical Vaporize, Inaccurate.
Inaccurate - Suffers -1 to attack rolls.
Critical Vaporize - Against organic targets, on a critical hit up to a large sized creature (typical humanoid), requires the target to make a Fort save DC 30 or be disintegrated. A successful save deals 8d12 damage, if this is enough damage to kill/reduce to 0 hit points, target is disintegrated. Medium sized and smaller targets must make Fort save DC 32.

Pattern
*Firestorm Multi-Melta*
Originally a modification of the base Multi-melta, it deals a bit more damage, but is also capable of increased rate of fire, even firing bursts. It is designed to hold 3 power packs.
Damage increased to 1d8x10+5, each power pack only provides 12 rounds, total of 36 with 3 power packs. Rate of fire is increased to Semi/Automatic, and is capable of firing 3 round bursts.
Weight: 33 lbs
PDC: 31


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> I've been thinking about how to do "special attacks" in Coreline. If you use BESM d20, it is quite simple, but if you only use d20 Modern it is a bit trickier. You could create a class, like Turtle School Student or Disciple  of Genkai, but often characters will have individualized sets of powers. Fortunately, there is a possible solution- the system introduced in The Tome of Battle: Book of Nine Swords. There is even a duplicate of this system for Pathfinder.




I've done a number of special attacks for some of the templates or character's I've posted, I don't see any problems with them.. 
You're talking more about things like a given power has many different uses, which can vary from user to user.. Like Bending from Avatar, or Force users in Star Wars, right? In that case, Tome of Battle: Book of Nine Swords would be a good resource (I had to pull out my copy and re-read it as been awhile since I've used it) for such. 

But generally.. special attacks are just attacks (or abilities) with limited uses that deal extra damage, or do something more than a normal attack. Look at Major America I created.. I created a number of unique abilities based on things we've seen him do in movies, and from a few games. In this case these are special unique to him only, and not part of the Super Soldier template applied to him, nor gotten from any class. 

Now I started thinking of how Nine Swords could be applied to Bending..


----------



## Lord Zack

I'm thinking more along the lines of the likes of the Hadoken and Kamehameha. I'm also thinking more for Player Characters, since of course you can customize NPCs however you need to.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> I'm thinking more along the lines of the likes of the Hadoken and Kamehameha. I'm also thinking more for Player Characters, since of course you can customize NPCs however you need to.




Hadoken and Kamehameha.. question is are they class based or racial is first question.
Let's work on the Hadoken... most likely a Ki based attack.. so it'd be based on your Wisdom.. And if I remember correctly.. takes time to charge.. so a bare minimum it's a full round action, with a base damage of say.. 2d6 (so if able to learn at level 1, it's more damaging than many weapons), and say + Wis bonus. Then we can expand on it for a charge.. charge x rounds (can't do anything for that round) make a concentration or maybe a Will check.. deals +1d6 per round + 1d6 per point of Wis to really show the Ki bonus of your Wisdom.
Just off the top of my head. And only usable x + Wis modifier times per day.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Class based may work ... I mean, Saiyans don't know the Dragon Wave, or are strictly it's most powerful users. What they bring to the table is having more ki, I think.


----------



## Lord Zack

As a Tome of Battle/Path of War maneuver you might base a basic Kamehameha might be based on lightning bolt, with there being additional variants or perhaps a way to augment them when you need the power to shatter a celestial body.


----------



## Lord Zack

I have received permission to add this design to Coreline from its  creator.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Yeah that is a nice design.


----------



## Lord Zack

https://twitter.com/mrjakeparker/status/1121138047083352064?s=19


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Ok this is a very nice mechanical concept. Repurposed and salvaged SW tech or something "that always was" somewhere in the multiverse?

Also saw "Avengers: Endgame". If you guys are Marvel fans, WATCH THE DANG THING!!! Nuff said!!!


----------



## Lord Zack

I still need to watch Infinity War. I'm way behind on Marvel Movies.

Hey, kronos182 I know you already have a big list of stuff to stat, but could you add MAN-08 Elmeth from Mobile Suit Gundam to the list? By the way, did you ever get around to statting out the Strike Gundam?

In addition to "ugly"-like cobbled together designs, I could see Sienar Army Systems building TIE-based mecha. Sienar Fleet Systems could also build space combat mecha too. I could imagine a TIE Fighter that has a gerwalk-type mode, though a full battroid mode would be trickier to design.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Based on the Vulture Droid?


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> I still need to watch Infinity War. I'm way behind on Marvel Movies.
> 
> Hey, kronos182 I know you already have a big list of stuff to stat, but could you add MAN-08 Elmeth from Mobile Suit Gundam to the list? By the way, did you ever get around to statting out the Strike Gundam?
> 
> In addition to "ugly"-like cobbled together designs, I could see Sienar Army Systems building TIE-based mecha. Sienar Fleet Systems could also build space combat mecha too. I could imagine a TIE Fighter that has a gerwalk-type mode, though a full battroid mode would be trickier to design.




The Strike Gundam is not done yet.. I'll pump it up the list, and I'll look into the MAN-08 Elmeth.

TIE Veritech craft.. that would be a problem.. I mean in theory many of the TIE variants can do something like the Vulture droids of the Trade Federation/CIS (wings split open and become legs), like the Advanced x1 (Vader's TIE), TIE Advanced (from X-Wing, TIE Fighter, XvT and X-Wing Alliance games) and Interceptor have wing designs that could be modified with heavier wing structures that can do that, although some of them would be weaponless in that mode using base weapon designs.. Have to use variants that are Legends designs.. 

Sienar Army Systems I could see making some TIE based mechs.. they'd be bare bones (TIE cockpit mounted to simple walker bodies) like in that pic for some.


----------



## Lord Zack

Thought I'd try statting up one of my Coreline Mecha Variations, though this one is pretty simple, being a Zaku II variant.
*MS-06FH Zaku Half Act*
This variant of the Zaku II features parts from the MS-11 Action Zaku, including the reactor, which can support at least one beam weapon, usually a Gelgoog's beam rifle, as well as the thrusters, giving it a 150% increase in output compared to the F-type. These Zakus have mostly seen combat in the Mars Sphere, experiencing some difficulty with the Gradosian SPTs and the manned units of the Jovian Federation, but seeing more success against more conventional opponents. Now that the situation is more stable, Zeon has largely been relying on more advanced mobile suits, but others have felt free to copy Zeon's design.
The following changes are made to the basic MS-06F:
Increase Speed in Space to 3000 ft. (6 squares)
The MS-06FH is equipped with Magnetic Coating.
The MS-06FH can be equipped with a beam rifle.
Change Purchase DC to ??

Another Zaku variant I am considering, the MS-06M Zaku Mars Type is partially a further development of the Half Act, but also incorporates improvements from other versions of the Zaku, like the G-type and possibly FZ-type.


----------



## kronos182

Finally... the GAT-X105 Strike Gundam with a few Striker Packs. 

GAT-X105 Strike Gundam
The GAT-X105 is a multipurpose suit built as part of the G Project, using a frame based on the GAT-X102, but designed to function with Striker Packs to allow for quick reconfiguration for different combat roles. The base suit is equipped with two head mounted CIWS, a pair of combat knives, and protected by Phase Shift armour. It can use many handheld mobile suit weapons, including a shield similar to the one used by the GAT-X102 Duel Gundam, a beam rifle similar to that used by the Duel Gundam, or optional bazooka. Each Striker pack grants the Strike Gundam different abilities, and some can be combined adding greater flexibility. Originally only a few Striker Packs were designed, but others became available over time, and some designed for other suits, such as the GAT-01A1 can be easily modified to work with the Strike Gundam.

GAT-X105 Strike Gundam
Size: Gargantuan  Deep Space (57 Ft) (-4)
Bonus Hit Points: 500
Superstructure: Vanadium
Hardness: 20, 100 vs physical attacks w/ps armour active
Armour: Resilium
Bonus to Defense: +6, +6 shield
Armour Penalty: -5
Reach: 15 ft
Strength Bonus: +24
Dexterity Penalty: -2
Speed: 50 ft, 2500 ft space
Purchase DC: 54

Slots
Helmet Oracle Targeting System (+3)
Helmet 1
Visor Class IV Sensors
Cranium Vulcan Weapon
Back Improved Deep Space Thrusters
Left Arm Phase Shift Armour
Left Hand 1
Right Arm Phase Shift Armour
Right Hand 1
Shoulders Space Skin
Shoulder Shield (optional)
Torso Phase Shift Armour
Torso Cockpit
Torso 1
Belt 1
Left Leg 1
Right Leg 1
Boots Zero-G Stabilizer
Comm System

Standard Package Features: Improved Deep Space Thrusters, Phase Shift Armour, Limited Power, Strike Pack System
Bonuses: -1 attack, darkvision 120 ft, +4 Navigate & Spot
Weapons: Vulcan Weapon -1 ranged 3d8 ball, 20, 60 ft, S/A, 2000 rds, or
Beam Rifle -1 attack, 10d10, energy, 20x4, 120 ft, single, 10 internal, handheld, or
Combat Knife (2) +8 melee or 30 ft thrown, 7d6, fire, 19-20x2, 60 min operation, or
Slam +8 melee 2d8+12 blud, 20, 15 ft reach 

Limited Power
The GAT-X105 runs off high capacity batteries, making its operation time somewhat limited. The mech has enough power to operate for 10 hours. The GAT-X105 can recharge its weapons from its batteries, however this drains the battery. Recharging the Beam rifle drains 10 minutes for every shot, to recharge 1 minute for the beam saber drains 10 minutes of the battery. Each round of activation of the phase shift armour past the original 20 minutes drains 10 minutes from the battery.

Phase Shift Armour
Phase Shift armour is specially designed that once activated renders it virtually impervious to physical attacks, such as from blades, bullets and most explosives. However the system is power hungry and can only be run for short periods or drain the equipped mech's battery quickly. There is enough power to run the Phase Shift armour for a total of 20 rounds (which can be broken up over multiple activations).
Once activated the system grants DR 100 against all kinetic attacks (ballistic, slashing, piercing, bludgeoning)
Equipment Slots: 3, at least one must be back or torsoActivation: Move equivalentRange Increment: SelfTarget: YouDuration: -Saving Throw: NonePurchase DC: 15 + one-quarter the mech's base purchase DCRestriction: Mil (+3)
Optional Rule for Phase Shift Armour:
Once activated the system uses 1 minute of battery life granting DR 100 vs all physical/kinetic attacks, plus for every physical strike (autofire and burst attacks count as a single strike), drains an additional 5 minutes from the battery.


Shield
The GAT-X102 carries a modified Bastion Tactical Shield that is treated to also act as a heat shield for planetary re-entry. This makes the shield heat resistant. All fire damage taken from atmospheric entry is halved. If the mech equipped with this shield is struck while the shield is being used from a non-sneak attack or from a flanking opponent, the mech has fire resistance 15.
Equipment Slots: 1, hand or arm
Activation: None
Range Increment: Touch
Target: You
Duration: Persistent
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 6 + one-quarter the mech's base purchase DC
Restriction: Mil (+3)

Vulcan Weapon
This weapon system is a rapid fire ballistic weapon used for anti infantry and can be used to attempt to shoot missiles, but usually a back up weapon. If used to shoot missiles, it has a 20% chance to shoot down missiles that attack the equipped mech, and uses 10 rounds of ammunition. Each time the system is used to shoot down missiles, it incurs a cumulative -1 to ranged attack rolls due to the head turning to bring the weapon to bear. As a weapon, it deals 3d8 points of ballistic damage.
Equipment Slots: 1
Activation: Attack or attack of opportunity
Range Increment: 70 ft
Target: Single target within 700 ft, or missile, or autofire
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: none
Purchase DC: 25
Restriction: Mil (+3)

Improved Deep Space Thrusters (PL7)
These are improved versions of the deep space thrusters for mechs over the previous age, granting greater speed and endurance allowing a mech to keep pace with ships better than previous models. These thrusters give a mech a space tactical speed of 2500  ft (5 squares) and can travel the length of a solar system twice before needing refueling. They are not designed for atmospheric flight.
Equipment Slots: 2, must be torso, back or legs.
Activation: Free action
Range Increment: Personal
Target: You.
Duration: Persistent
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 14 + one-quarter PDC of the mech.
Restriction: None

Beam Rifle
The beam rifle is an experimental energy weapon, with power similar to those mounted on starships, able to cripple mechs in a single blow. However, due to the energy drain, the beam rifle has a limited number of shots before it needs to be recharged. Deals 10d10 points of energy damage, with a critical x4 damage, can only fire 10 times before requiring a recharge. The beam rifle is a two handed rifle, but can be fired with only one hand but suffers -2 to attack rolls. This beam rifle has an under barrel grenade launcher, various grenades are available. Typically explosive grenades are used, dealing 8d6 damage, half ballistic/half fire to 60 ft radius Reflex save 15 for half.
Equipment Slots: 2, hand or arm.
Activation: Attack
Range Increment: 120 ft, 2500 ft space / 80 ft, 2000 ft space
Target: Single target within 1200 ft / 800 ft
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: none
Purchase DC: 46
Restriction: Mil (+4)

Armour Schneider Combat Knife
These folding knives are fitted with vibro blades (the blades vibrate at high speed allowing them to pierce most armour), stored in the side skirt armour. The knives can be thrown and retrieved later. Large mech 3d6, Huge 5d6, Gargantuan 7d6, Colossal 9d6, slashing or piercing damage, critical threat range 19-20, x2. Operational for 10 minutes (60 rounds) before requiring a recharge. Unpowered reduce damage by half.
Equipment Slots: 1, hand or arm
Activation: Attack
Range Increment: melee
Target: Single
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: none
Purchase DC: 9 + one quarter the mech's base purchase DC.
Restriction: None


Strike Pack System
The X105 Strike Gundam is fitted with a series of hardpoints that allow for the quick attachment or removal of equipment in the form of Striker Packs, allowing the X105 to fulfill different roles or replace damage or spent weapons. The Striker Packs also contain extra batteries that increase the X105's operation time. If the Striker Pack is close by, the X105 can attach a piece of a pack as a full round action. With assistance it can be done as a move action. The X1-05 has a total of 10 hardpoints: back 2, shoulders 2, left arm 1, right arm 1, torso 2, right leg 1, left leg 1. While attaching a Striker Pack component, the X105 can not have the Phase Shift armour. Each component also adds 30 minutes to the X105's operation time.

*AQM/E-X01 Aile Striker* - A high-powered thrusters backpack designed to enhance the mobility of the X105 in both space and atmosphere. It also has storage for two beam sabers.
Increases space speed to 3500 ft. In atmosphere has a fly speed of 80 ft (clumsy), adds +10 to Jump checks, can make jet powered jumps up to 100 ft without achieving flight. Uses 2 back hardpoints. PDC 34

*AQM/E-X02 Sword Striker* - A close combat pack that has a large anti-ship sword, a rocket anchor and a beam boomerang. The rocket anchor is protected by anti-beam coating and can be used as a small shield. The sword and beam boomerang take up 1 shoulder hardpoint each, while the rocket anchor uses up 1 arm socket. If the rocket anchor isn't used, it can function as a small shield, adding +2 shield bonus to Defense, but as soon as it is used, the mech loses the shield bonus. PDC 33

*Schwert Gewehr Anti-Ship Sword*
The Schwert Gewehr Anti-Ship sword is an experimental plasma enhanced melee weapon that is able to cut through nearly any material. However it has a short operating time before requiring a recharge. Large mech 5d12 +5 ft reach, Huge 7d12 +10 ft reach, Gargantuan 9d12 +20 ft reach, Colossal 11d12 +40 ft reach, half fire-half slashing damage, ignoring 20 points of hardness/DR, critical threat range 19-20, x3, can add strength modifier to damage, gives extra reach in melee combat . Operational for 2 minutes (20 rounds) before requiring a recharge.
Equipment Slots: 1, hand or armActivation: AttackRange Increment: meleeTarget: SingleDuration: InstantaneousSaving Throw: nonePurchase DC: 49Restriction: Mil (+4)

*Beam Boomerang*
The beam boomerang is an experimental plasma based melee weapon that is able to cut through nearly any material. However it has a short operating time before requiring a recharge. Large mech 3d10, Huge 5d10, Gargantuan 7d10, Colossal 9d10, fire damage, ignoring 10 points of hardness/DR, critical threat range 19-20, x3, can not add strength modifier to damage. Operational for 2 minutes (20 rounds) before requiring a recharge. If thrown, the beam boomerang will return, the wielder makes a Reflex save DC half attack roll to catch the beam boomerang. A failed save by less than five deals 2d10 fire/slashing damage to the mech and the beam boomerang lands beside the mech, while a failed save of more than 5 the mech suffers 2d10 fire/slashing damage and the beam boomerang lands 1d4x10 feet away.
Equipment Slots: 1, hand or arm
Activation: Attack
Range Increment: melee or 50 ft out to 5 range increments.
Target: Single
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: none

*Rocket Anchor*
The rocket anchor is a rocket propelled grapple claw attached to a tether allowing the mech to grab objects up to 150 feet away. The claw has a Strength rating of 30, the tether cable has 30 hit points, 20 hardness. The firing mech must make a ranged touch attack to attempt to grab an object, and can use the rocket anchor to grapple distant targets, however the grappled target can attack the wielding mech with all its weapons and isn't considered immobile while grappled. Deals 2d6 damage upon striking a target.
Equipment Slots: 1, hand or arm
Activation: Attack
Range Increment: 30 ft
Target: Single within 150 ft.
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: none

*AQM/E-X03 Launcher Striker* - A pack designed for long distance assault, equipped with a 320mm Hyper Impulse Cannon and a combo weapons pod that contains a 120mm anti-ship Vulcan gun and two 350mm gun launchers. The Hyper Impulse cannon and gun launchers are similar to those on the X103 Buster. Uses 2 shoulder and 2 back hardpoints. PDC 35

Gun Launcher*
*The Gun Launcher is a projectile launcher based on railgun technology, allowing the weapon to fire great distances. The gun launcher typically fires a solid slug, however it can fire specialized munitions such as armour-piercing and high explosive. The gun launcher can fire a projectile up to 15 range increments. If used within 1 range increment, the gun launcher is -4 to attack, and range penalties are halved after the fifth range increment, -1 for every two range increments instead of -1 for every range increment. Any target struck within the first range increment suffers 20d8 points of damage, 19-20x4 critical, and ignores 50 points of damage reduction. Beyond the first range increment, 14d8 damage, 19-20x4 critical, ignoring 30 points of damage. If the damage is more than enough to deplete the target's current hit points, the round will continue for a distance striking any target on the other side up to a distance equal to half the distance from the firer and the first target struck, but damage is reduced by 2 die. The gun launcher can only fire once every round. A built in sub-generator provides more than enough power for the electromagnetic launch system.
The base system holds 15 rounds, each slot dedicated to ammunition holds 30 rounds. Armour piercing rounds deal 2 less die, but ignore 5 points of Defense from equipment and ignore an additional +10 hardness. High explosive rounds deal +3 die of damage, but ignore only half hardness/DR of solid slugs, dealing fire damage, crit x3. 
Activation: Attack
Range Increment: 200 ft, 4000 ft space
Target: Single target within 3000 ft 
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: none

*Hyper Impulse Long-Range Sniper Rifle*
Based on the Hyper Impulse Long-Range sniper rifle from the X102 Duel Gundam, only it does not break apart into two weapons, is a long range energy sniper rifle with incredible power but with slower firing rate.  Deals 25d20 energy damage, 19-20x4, range increment of 200 ft or 4000 ft in space, up to 20 range increments, ignoring 50 points of hardness/DR. Range penalties are halved after the fifth range increment, -1 for every two range increments instead of -1 for every range increment. If the damage is more than enough to deplete the target's current hit points, the blast will continue for a distance striking any target on the other side up to a distance equal to half the distance from the firer and the first target struck, but damage is reduced by 4 die.
The weapon system has 10 shots in a capacity, and can recharge from the mech's battery.

*120mm Vulcan Weapon*
This weapon system is a rapid fire ballistic weapon used for anti mech and can be used to attempt to shoot missiles, Designed to act as an automated weapon for the X105, allowing the pilot to focus on its primary target while the vulcans engage any mechs that get close. If used to shoot missiles, it has a 20% chance to shoot down missiles that attack the equipped mech, and uses 10 rounds of ammunition. The system has a +5 attack bonus by itself, plus an bonuses from sensors and targeting systems on the equipped mech. As a weapon, it deals 6d8 points of ballistic damage. The system can be set so each vulcan can make its own attacks, or paired. If paired, the chance for shooting down a missile increases to 30%, or as a weapon deals 9d8. System comes with 120 rounds each
Equipment Slots: 1
Activation: Attack or attack of opportunity
Range Increment: 80 ft
Target: Single target within 800 ft, or missile, or autofire
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: none

*AQM/E-X04 - Gunbarrel Striker* - Fitted with four wired gun barrel pods, armed with a railgun, a pair of missiles each, a four-barrel gatling gun. The four wired gun barrel pods are fitted with rocket pods to maintain the Strike's speed with the added weight, with the pods forming an X to allow them to fire around the arms and torso. Takes up 2 back, 1 shoulder and 1 arm for the gatling gun. PDC 35

*Wire Gun Barrel Pod*
These pods contains a short ranged railgun as well as two missiles each. Each railgun deals 6d12 ballistic damage, and the missiles loaded are typically M-87 Talon or other missiles can be loaded. Each pod holds 3 belts of 50 rounds plus 2 missiles. When firing multiple pods at once, increase damage by 50% for each full pairing, 2 railguns deal 9d12, 4 pods dealing 12d6 ballistic damage.
Activation: Attack action
Range Increment: 60 ft / varies by missile loaded
Target: Single target within 600 ft, or autofire / single target
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: none / varies by missile

*Gatling Gun*
This is a heavy four barrel gatling gun used for heavy anti-mech and anti-ship purposes. Deals 9d12 ballistic damage, ignores 10 points of hardness/DR.
Activation: Attack
Range Increment: 120 ft, 2500 ft space
Target: Single target within 1200 ft or autofire
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: none


----------



## Lord Zack

Looks pretty good to me. Good work as always, though I do have a couple of concerns.

A couple of notes:
The original version of the Aile did not allow atmospheric flight.

It might be good to indicate which arm, or leg a particular Striker Pack uses.

The Schwert Gewehr is supposed to have a laser gun on the sword's bottom. The prototype that was used by the Archangel's Strike could project a beam blade instead.

The Aile and Launcher packs are supposed to be compatible, in fact the Strike can theoretically use all three of the original Striker Packs at once. You can also theoretically mix and match components from different Packs. The Launcher Striker has the weapons pod on the right shoulder and the "Agni" is mounted on the side of the backpack, but not where the Aile would connect.

The Gunbarrel Striker is actually a craft that can be piloted on it's own, or used as a Striker Pack.

People are almost certainly going to want to add hardpoints for Striker Packs to existing mobile weapons (or Wizard Packs or Silhouette Packs). In fact, this is likely to happen in my Super Robot Wars Coreline story. There should possibly be rules for this.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> Looks pretty good to me. Good work as always, though I do have a couple of concerns.
> 
> A couple of notes:
> The original version of the Aile did not allow atmospheric flight.
> 
> It might be good to indicate which arm, or leg a particular Striker Pack uses.
> 
> The Schwert Gewehr is supposed to have a laser gun on the sword's bottom. The prototype that was used by the Archangel's Strike could project a beam blade instead.
> 
> The Aile and Launcher packs are supposed to be compatible, in fact the Strike can theoretically use all three of the original Striker Packs at once. You can also theoretically mix and match components from different Packs. The Launcher Striker has the weapons pod on the right shoulder and the "Agni" is mounted on the side of the backpack, but not where the Aile would connect.
> 
> The Gunbarrel Striker is actually a craft that can be piloted on it's own, or used as a Striker Pack.
> 
> People are almost certainly going to want to add hardpoints for Striker Packs to existing mobile weapons (or Wizard Packs or Silhouette Packs). In fact, this is likely to happen in my Super Robot Wars Coreline story. There should possibly be rules for this.




Yes, the original Aile didn't allow atmospheric flight, but there apparently was a version (at least according to the wiki), so I just used that version.

A laser gun in the hilt.. I'll have to double check that.


----------



## Lord Zack

By the way, what sources are you using?


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> By the way, what sources are you using?




MAHQ.net and https://gundam.fandom.com/wiki/ for gundam stuff


----------



## Lord Zack

I haven't been able to find any information on how many hardpoints the Strike Gundam has and how the Striker Packs fit into those hardpoints. I'm not certain each piece of equipment actually goes onto a hardpoint.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> I haven't been able to find any information on how many hardpoints the Strike Gundam has and how the Striker Packs fit into those hardpoints. I'm not certain each piece of equipment actually goes onto a hardpoint.




I 'estimated' as the Strike Gundam has to have physical points where the striker packs connect to allow power and control systems to interact between the two. So I used game logic to create a number for each and where they would connect to, so some you can and can't mix, although I'm sure, as you also mentioned, some can be combined however with these hardpoints they don't. It's partly for game balance and logic.


----------



## Lord Zack

Well, I do think there shouldn't be anything preventing someone from using the Aile, Launcher and Sword Strikers at the same time. It's probably not the smartest thing to do, because despite the auxiliary batteries you will drain the mobile suit's power reserves extremely quickly. Which is why the AQM/E-YM1 Multiple Assault Striker includes four extended battery packs. You also weigh down the mech with all that extra equipment.

You can see a Gunpla using all three Striker packs here: https://www.bing.com/images/search?...c=U316&ajaxhist=0&vt=4&eim=1,2,3,4,6,8&sim=11

There is also the Multiple Assault Striker and ISWP Striker, which combine the functions of all three original packs.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> Well, I do think there shouldn't be anything preventing someone from using the Aile, Launcher and Sword Strikers at the same time. It's probably not the smartest thing to do, because despite the auxiliary batteries you will drain the mobile suit's power reserves extremely quickly. Which is why the AQM/E-YM1 Multiple Assault Striker includes four extended battery packs. You also weigh down the mech with all that extra equipment.
> 
> You can see a Gunpla using all three Striker packs here: https://www.bing.com/images/search?...c=U316&ajaxhist=0&vt=4&eim=1,2,3,4,6,8&sim=11
> 
> There is also the Multiple Assault Striker and ISWP Striker, which combine the functions of all three original packs.




A good reason the Gunpla can use all three is because it's not the first mech to use them. New mechs will have improvements that can allow them to do what the original versions can't, such as equip more equipment/hardpoints.


----------



## Lord Zack

Except that IS the original version. It is a Gunpla of the 
GAT-X105+AQM/E-X01 Aile Strike Gundam, which is merely the GAT-X105 Strike Gundam equipping the Aile Striker. That Gunpla can also be equipped with the Sword Striker and Launcher Striker, indicating that the GAT-X105 should be able to equip all three.

The Aile Launcher Sword Strike is, or should be effectively worse than the Multiple Assault Striker, ISWP or Ootori Striker Pack. The capability to use the Aile Striker and the Launcher Striker isn't going to break anything.

The OZ-06MS Leo already has hardpoints. I wonder how hard it would be to configure them to accept Striker Packs.


----------



## Lord Zack

This may be relevant: https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=2242643119322689&id=2220962374824097

Also regarding Pathfinder, the Horrifically Overpowered Feats series of Rogue Genius Games products might be useful in a Coreline campaign. Since some characters really are that powerful in Coreline. Unfortunately they don't seem to be anywhere on d20pfsrd.com, which has a lot of third party rules, including other feats Rogue Genius Games has created.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Can't access Patreon which is a shame. This has all my money. Hope it gets funded.


----------



## kronos182

Sorry I haven't posted much lately. Work has been keeping me busy, plus preparing for a convention I work at. Next weekend is the convention, so I probably won't be posting anything until closer to June.
In the meantime, while I have a nice to do list, with many WIPs, if there's anything in particular you want, send me a PM or post it here and I'll add to the list.

Oh.. On my personal posting thread, I added some new skill uses a little while ago. check it out and if you want to use them in your games, go right ahead. http://www.enworld.org/forum/showth...-s-d20-Stuff&p=7601060&viewfull=1#post7601060


----------



## Skytheen

What is this thread about, anyways? Is this a real ongoing game you guys have?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

A Homebrew settting we are working on. There are a few stories and we have played a few adventures.


----------



## Skytheen

It sounds crazy. Love it. Been following for a long time, but it seems like it's all over the place.


----------



## kronos182

Skytheen said:


> It sounds crazy. Love it. Been following for a long time, but it seems like it's all over the place.




It kind of is all over.. It's kind of a Kitchen Sink campaign.. stuff from fictional worlds are brought in and mix together.
There's the Deviant art group and I've tried to collect most of the info (not the stories) in a series of google docs (I'll find the links for them later) which I need to seriously update.


----------



## Lord Zack

Technically we also have our own forums. Nobody posts there, but they exist.

http://coreline.boards.net/


----------



## Lord Zack

I made a couple of posts over there, including a thread on playing Coreline in Starfinder.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Can't find the Starfinder one.


----------



## Lord Zack

Here.


----------



## Skytheen

I suppose Coreline is too big too dedicated to ever be 5e?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Issue number one is I don't have Fifth Edition rules with me (need to then figure out stuff like how Advantages and Disadvantages work on some of he races we have honebrewed so far). Issue number two is obtaining a good set of firearms/tech rules for 5D to have an idea of "ok, this is what a laser does, this is what a computer does" to start adapting the gear. Mecha rules are necessary because of all the Gundam adaptations so far.

But 5E is an interesting proposal.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Starfinder... Okay, interesting idea.


----------



## Lord Zack

I've been thinking of an idea of a Magic War in Coreline. Basically, the traditions and laws of different spellcasters are often contradictory. For instance, the Laws of Magic of the White Council state "Thou Shalt Not Invade the Mind of Another," so what happens when a Warden captures or kills a legimens? After enough of these incidents, I suggest a brief, but devastating war results, leading to the various magical authorities coming to some kind of accomodation.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

What could we call these accomodations? The Wizarding Accords?


----------



## kronos182

NOD Defense Turrets

Over the years NOD produced a number of automated turrets using their  potent laser technology to defend their bases.

NOD Laser Turret mk1
This early Laser Turret is a self-powered automated weapon on a flexible mount, with a small power generator, buried underground below the weapon to protect it. It has basic targeting systems and IFF system to prevent firing on friendly units. The laser is good for anti-infantry and anti-light vehicles, but is not designed for use against aircraft. The laser mounted would become the model that the Spitfire laser is based on. The built in generator powers the whole unit, requiring about 10 lbs of Tiberium crystals for 24 hours of operation, and can recharge the magazine at a rate of 10 rounds per 5 minutes of not firing. If crystals aren't replaced in time, an internal capacitor will keep the whole thing running for another 2 hours but the laser rate of fire changes to single and can't recharge the magazine.
The Laser turret mk1 is 10 feet by 10 feet at the base, standing 7 feet tall, plus another 5 feet underground for hiding the generator and keeping the weapon in place, with 15 hit points, hardness 5. Sensors are comparable to mech Class II sensors, but range is 2 miles, darkvision 250 ft, include motion detectors with a 250 ft radius. The mk1 has an attack bonus of +2 ranged with the laser.


WeaponDamageCritDamage TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazineLaser4d1020fire100 ftSemi600 rds


NOD Laser Turret mk2
A much improved version of the original laser turret that is actually made up of a central hub unit plus three double barrel turrets. The lasers are designed for anti-vehicle use, and not as effective against infantry and are not capable of striking aircraft. Each turret is connected to the central hub, which contains more powerful sensors and the power generator, via underground cables, plus each turret is capable of retracting into its underground housing, keeping the weapons hidden until needed. If one of the turrets is damaged or destroyed, as long as the central hub is not destroyed, the turret can be repaired or even rebuilt while the central hub has supplies.
The central hub takes up an area  20 feet by 20 feet at the base, with a dome shape reaching up to 20 feet high, plus another 10 feet underground, with 50 hit points, hardness 15. Each turret has 15 hit  points, takes up a 5 foot by 10 foot area, is 6 feet tall, with 15 hit points, hardness 8. Each turret can be placed up to 50 feet away from the central hub and is connected by buried cables. Sensors are comparable to mech Class III sensors, but range is 5 miles, darkvision 500 ft, include motion detectors with a 500 ft radius, tremor sense 100 ft. The turrets have an attack bonus of +5 ranged with their lasers, each turret can attack independently with Init bonus of +1. Multiple turrets can attack the same target at once if they are within range.
The central hub has enough power, using 50 lbs of Tiberium crystals for 72 hours of operation, plus can rebuild a turret 3 times or repair a maximum of 50 hit points for the turrets or the central hub before requiring resupplying (15 lbs of materials PDC 12 for 1 hit point). The central hub can recharge the magazine of the turrets at a rate of 10 rounds per 5 minutes of not firing.
PDC: 27


WeaponDamageCritDamage TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazinePropertiesDual Laser6d1020fire120 ftSemi600 rdsIgnore 5 points of DR/Hardness, -2 to attack rolls against targets of medium size (size of average person)
If more than one turret attacking same target, increase damage by 50% per turret, plus increase Ignore DR/Hardness by +2 per turret.

Shredder Turret
These turrets are NOD's anti-infantry turret, fitted with dual multi-barrel projectile weapons, able to shred most infantry but useless against aircraft, made up of a central hub unit plus three double turrets. Each turret is connected to the central hub, which contains more powerful sensors and the power generator, via underground cables, plus each turret is capable of retracting into its underground housing, keeping the weapons hidden until needed. If one of the turrets is damaged or destroyed, as long as the central hub is not destroyed, the turret can be repaired or even rebuilt while the central hub has supplies.
The central hub takes up an area  20 feet by 20 feet at the base, with a dome shape reaching up to 20 feet high, plus another 10 feet underground, with 50 hit points, hardness 15. Each turret has 15 hit  points, takes up a 5 foot by 10 foot area, is 6 feet tall, with 15 hit points, hardness 8. Each turret can be placed up to 50 feet away from the central hub and is connected by buried cables. Sensors are comparable to mech Class III sensors, but range is 5 miles, darkvision 500 ft, include motion detectors with a 500 ft radius, tremor sense 100 ft. The turrets have an attack bonus of +5 ranged with their weapons, each turret can attack independently with Init bonus of +1. Multiple turrets can attack the same target at once if they are within range.
The central hub has enough power, using 50 lbs of Tiberium crystals for 72 hours of operation, plus can rebuild a turret 3 times or repair a maximum of 50 hit points for the turrets or the central hub before requiring resupplying (15 lbs of materials PDC 12 for 1 hit point). The central hub can make ammunition for the turrets as long as it has power, absorbing material from the ground around it, but replenishes at a rate of 10 rounds per 5 minutes of not firing.
PDC: 26


WeaponDamageCritDamage TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazinePropertiesShedder Cannon6d819-20x2slashing150 ftS, A600 rdsAutofire attack Reflex save DC 19, affects 20x20 ft area

If multiple turrets are attacking the same target, increase damage by 50% per turret, Autofire Reflex save increases by +2 per turret and increase affected area by +5 ft per turret.


----------



## Lord Zack

marcoasalazarm said:


> What could we call these accomodations? The Wizarding Accords?




Well they are spellcasters, so something fancy like "the Covenant of Merlin," might be better.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Works but some Fiction wizards have never even heard of the guy while others (HP Britain) seemingly drop his name like other people drop the Big J's in a conversation (or at least that is what fanon would make you believe). The White Council definitely would stand by the name.


----------



## Lord Zack

Speaking of fanon, it'd be hilarious to see alternates that are more or less canon meet flanderized alternates from fan fiction. It would be interesting to see any two versions of a character who vary from one another meet in.fact, like Harry Potter meeting Harry Potter Evans-Verres from the Harry Potter and the Methods of Rationality.

By the way, I'm pretty sure that epic things would happen if Harry Potter Evans-Verres ever met Tedd Verres from El Goonish Shive, given their similar interests. Specifically making magic safe and accessible to everyone.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

It's ended up in tears enough times that a regular street term for a group of Alternates of one single Fiction meeting together is "a Plague".

That and... yeah... imagining ticking off a hundred Harry Potters at the same time, many of them with less morality than usual. It would have been safer to headbutt an Africanized beehive while wearing only your underwear.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Not to say it always does, but the bad examples have been pretty damn epic.


----------



## kronos182

Hyperion
Hyperion is aFiction weapon manufacturer from the Borderlands games, known for makingaccurate weapons, although in four colour schemes including dark pink, red,silver or black. Hyperion mostly produces SMGs, rifles, repeater pistols,rocket launchers, shotguns and sniper rifles, and various modifications fortheir weapons.

Apparatus
The Apparatus is avery accurate repeating pistol that features 'reverse recoil,' which improvesaccuracy the more it is fired. The barrel has a heavy shroud, whichincorporates part of the 'reverse recoil' system, and the large banana stylemagazine is positioned in front of the trigger guard, holding 16 rounds of 9mmammunition.

Apparatus (PL5-6Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 2d6
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type:Ballistic
Range Increment: 40ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Med
Weight: 5.7 lbs
Ammo: 16 box
Purchase DC: 18
Notes: +1 bonus toattack roll, 3 round burst mode (if user has burst-fire feat can fire usingonly 3 rounds instead of 5, otherwise uses 5 rounds).
Reverse Recoil -Each attack after the first made with this weapon in the same round increasesthe bonus to attack by +1. This bonus continues into the next round if the userdoes nothing but fire the weapon the next round, to a maximum bonus of +5 (totalof +6 including the weapon's +1 bonus for high accuracy). When fired onautofire the penalties to attack rolls are reduced by half.

Options:
Maliwan Barrel - Aseries of barrels that can be installed that are attuned to a specific type ofdamage (fire, cold, sonic, acid, electricity), that when firing specialtyammunition that deals the attuned type of energy damage will deal an extra dieof attuned damage. For example a Fire Maliwan Barrel will increase the firedamage of incendiary and exploding ammunition by 1 die. PDC +2.
Dahl Barrel - Thesebarrels have improved recoil recover and recoil dampening, reducing attack rollpenalties for autofire, burst fire and double taps by 1, but attacks deal -2damage. PDC +1.
Bandit Barrel - Aheavy barrel that helps focus the detonation of the ammunition propellant togive it greater hitting force, however this makes the weapon less accurate.Loses the Apparatus's +1 to attack rolls and doesn't gain the Reverse Recoilbonus to attack rolls for continuous attacks, but increases damage by +2. PDC+1


Leverage
The Leverage is along barreled pistol, similar to sporting pistols, with ring iron sights tohelp in aiming. The Leverage uses the same 'Reverse Recoil' technology as theApparatus, as well as 9mm ammunition to reduce development.

Leverage (PL5-6Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 2d6
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type:ballistic
Range Increment: 60ft
Rate of Fire: S
Size: Med
Weight: 4.5 lbs
Ammo: 12
Purchase DC: 19
Notes: +1 attackrolls.
Reverse Recoil -Each attack after the first made with this weapon in the same round increasesthe bonus to attack by +1. This bonus continues into the next round if the userdoes nothing but fire the weapon the next round, to a maximum bonus of +5 (totalof +6 including the weapon's +1 bonus for high accuracy).


Backburner
The Backburner is afuturistic looking submachine gun that uses fire attuned Maliwan barrel, fedfrom a horizontal magazine mounted in the top, similar to the P90, but uses 9mmammunition. To make the most use of the Backburner, incendiary or explosive roundsshould be loaded, although normal 9mm ammunition can be used. A fold downforward handle is built into the weapon to increase stability during fullautofire attacks.

Backburner (PL5-6Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 2d6
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type:Ballistic
Range Increment: 60ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Med
Weight: 7.7 lbs
Ammo: 32 box
Purchase DC: 21
Notes: +1 bonus toattack roll, 3 round burst mode (if user has burst-fire feat can fire usingonly 3 rounds instead of 5, otherwise uses 5 rounds). Maliwan Barrel
Reverse Recoil -Each attack after the first made with this weapon in the same round increasesthe bonus to attack by +1. This bonus continues into the next round if the userdoes nothing but fire the weapon the next round, to a maximum bonus of +5 (totalof +6 including the weapon's +1 bonus for high accuracy). When fired onautofire the penalties to attack rolls are reduced by half.
Maliwan Barrel -When loaded with ammunition that also deals fire damage, the bonus fire damageis increased by 1 die. If the bonus damage is a fixed number instead of a dieroll, double the bonus damage.


Convergence
The Convergence is asubmachine gun that uses a horizontal magazine, similar to the Backburner,except the magazine is fitted into the lower part of the stock, with a quickrelease of the magazine to allow faster reloading, using 9mm ammunition.Instead of a folding forward handle, a longer curved guard that connects fromjust under the barrel to the bottom of the handle, which helps preventsnagging. The Convergence can be fitted with a Maliwan or Bandit barrel atextra cost.

Convergence (PL5-6Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 2d6
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type:Ballistic
Range Increment: 65ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Med
Weight: 8 lbs
Ammo: 24 box
Purchase DC: 21
Notes: +1 bonus toattack roll, 3 round burst mode (if user has burst-fire feat can fire usingonly 3 rounds instead of 5, otherwise uses 5 rounds).
Reverse Recoil -Each attack after the first made with this weapon in the same round increasesthe bonus to attack by +1. This bonus continues into the next round if the userdoes nothing but fire the weapon the next round, to a maximum bonus of +5 (totalof +6 including the weapon's +1 bonus for high accuracy). When fired onautofire the penalties to attack rolls are reduced by half.

Options:
Maliwan Barrel - Aseries of barrels that can be installed that are attuned to a specific type ofdamage (fire, cold, sonic, acid, electricity), that when firing specialtyammunition that deals the attuned type of energy damage will deal an extra dieof attuned damage. For example a Fire Maliwan Barrel will increase the firedamage of incendiary and exploding ammunition by 1 die. PDC +2.
Bandit Barrel - Aheavy barrel that helps focus the detonation of the ammunition propellant togive it greater hitting force, however this makes the weapon less accurate.Loses the Apparatus's +1 to attack rolls and doesn't gain the Reverse Recoilbonus to attack rolls for continuous attacks, but increases damage by +2. PDC+1

Crowdsourcing
The Crowdsourcing isa 12ga triple barrel shotgun that stores all its ammunition in the barrels in ametal storm style, fired electrically. This means that normal 12ga cartridgescan't be used, requiring more expensive ammunition. Besides the use of slightlymore expensive ammunition, the only other fault the weapon has is all threebarrels fire at once, which eats through ammunition quickly, but deliversincredible stopping power. Reloading can be quick using speed loaders and thebreak open action.

Crowdsourcing (PL5-6Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 2d8
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type:Ballistic
Range Increment: 35ft
Rate of Fire: S
Size: Large
Weight: 15 lbs
Ammo: 12 int (4 perbarrel)
Purchase DC: 18
Notes: +1 bonus toattack roll
Ammunition has +1PDC over normal 12ga ammunition due to being electrically fired, can't usestandard 12ga cartridges.


Fremington's Edge
The Fremington'sEdge is a heavy Hyperion sniper rifle with built in bipod, adjustable stock anda large 11.4x telescopic scope with passive night vision, built with precisionand power in mind. Even an amateur sniper can place a fatal round at incrediblerange, while skilled sniper can disable even large mechs.

Fremington's Edge(PL5-6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 2d10
Critical: 20x3*
Damage Type:Ballistic
Range Increment: 140ft
Rate of Fire: S
Size: Large
Weight: 17 lbs
Ammo: 6 box (7.62mm)
Purchase DC: 20 Mil(+3)
Notes: +2 bonus toattack roll, scope has darkvision, but suffers -2 to Spot checks when used.
When using thescope, the user can make use of the Dead Aim feat even if don't meet therequirements. If the user has Dead Aim feat, critical threat is 19-20x3 insteadof 20x3.

Dart
The Dart usesexperimental Eridium technology, a new element that is unstable until refined,that uses small homing projectiles that stick to the target then explode. Dueto the strike not dealing damage, these weapons don't deal critical damage, butare fairly accurate due to the homing feature. As long as a living target iswithin the sights of the weapon when fired, the projectile has a high chance ofstriking, although not quite as accurate against non-living targets.

Dart (PL6 PersonalFirearms Proficiency)
Damage: 2d8
Blast Radius: 5 ft 
Critical: -
Damage Type:Ballistic/Fire
Range Increment: 35ft
Rate of Fire: S
Size: Medium
Weight: 5 lbs
Ammo: 17 box
Purchase DC: 20
Notes: +1 bonus toattack roll, +3 against living targets (includes plant life, but non undead,inanimate objects, robots, vehicles, mech, etc). The target struck doesn't getto save for half damage those in the 5 ft radius can Reflex save DC 14 for halfdamage.
Ammunition PDC 12for Box of 50.

Variants
Action Dart - Thisvariant has a fixed bayonet mounted under the barrel and the weapon isconfigured to fire two rounds at once. Deals 3d8 damage, 10 ft radius, targetstruck doesn't make a save, but those in the 10 ft radius must make a Reflexsave 15 for half damage. Magazine size changes to 16. Bayonet deals 1d4piercing 19-20x2 or 1d4 slashing 20x3. PDC +2


Amplify Shield
The Amplify Shieldis a personal energy shield that protects the user from attacks, but it alsoamplifies the damage of any projectile weapon the user fires. The shieldconsists of a harness with a control unit at the base of the back that has aspace for a power pack to power the whole unit. While active, the Amplifyshield provides 30 temporary hit points, regenerating at a rate of 1d4 hitpoints every 5 rounds. A standard power pack will provide enough power for 5minutes of continuous use.
If the user fires aprojectile weapon of large size (rifle) or smaller while the Amplify shield isactive, the shield enhances the damage of the weapon by an extra die, but costs5 of the temporary hit points. If the shield's temporary hit points are depleted,it takes 5 full rounds to reset the shield if there is enough power left.
Weight: 5 lbs
PDC: 26 Mil +3

The Bee Shield
The Bee Shield is apersonal energy shield that protects the user from attacks, but it alsoamplifies the damage of any projectile weapon the user fires. The shieldconsists of a harness with a control unit at the base of the back that has aspace for a power pack to power the whole unit. While active, the Bee shieldprovides 10 temporary hit points, regenerating at a rate of 1d4 hit pointsevery 1 round. A standard power pack will provide enough power for 5 minutes ofcontinuous use.
If the user fires aprojectile weapon of large size (rifle) or smaller while the Amplify shield isactive, the shield enhances the damage of the weapon by an extra 2 die, butcosts 5 of the temporary hit points. If the shield's temporary hit points are depleted,it takes 5 full rounds to reset the shield if there is enough power left.
Weight: 5 lbs
PDC: 27 Mil +3


----------



## marcoasalazarm

BORDERLANDS!!! Oh, yeah.

Ok, idea... Mr. Torgue doesn't likes elemental weapons because he thinks they are too fancy... until he heard of Louise the Zero and her magic style. As in, drawing energy from an "Explosion" Energy dimension. And THAT he digged.


----------



## Lord Zack

I am thinking that while Robert House may no longer be master of Vegas, he is still around and so are RobCo and REPCONN, the first focusing on robotics and electronics with a retro look and the second building retro-styled spaceships. These products may look old fashioned, but Mr. House ensures that his products are advanced enough on the inside to be competitive.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

His casino is also a powerhouse as far as casinos go.


----------



## kronos182

Some more Borderlands stuff..

Anshin
Anshin is amanufacturer from the Borderlands universe, producing personal shields andhealth kits, making them one of the few manufacturers from that universe to notproduce weapons.

*Cracked Sash Shield(PL7)*
The Crack SashShield is a personal energy shield that protects the user from attacks, with afast recharge rate, but low capacity. The shield consists of a harness with acontrol unit at the base of the back that has a space for a power pack to powerthe whole unit. While active, the Cracked Sash shield provides 20 temporary hitpoints, regenerating at a rate of 4d4 hit points every 1 round. A standardpower pack will provide enough power for 5 minutes of continuous use.
If the shield'stemporary hit points are depleted, it takes 1 full round to reset the shield tofull strength but drains 30 seconds of power, if there is enough power left.
Weight: 5 lbs
PDC: 27 Mil +3

*Adaptive Shield(PL7)*
The Adaptive Shieldis a personal energy shield that protects the user from attacks, but it alsoadapts to the damage type of energy weapons used against it. The shieldconsists of a harness with a control unit at the base of the back that has aspace for a power pack to power the whole unit. While active, the Adaptiveshield provides 30 temporary hit points, regenerating at a rate of 2d6 hitpoints every 1 round. Any attack that has an energy type (fire, acid, sonic,electricity, cold), for the next 5 rounds the Cracked Sash also providesresistance 10 to that energy, or unless the shield is drained of its temporaryhit points. A standard power pack will provide enough power for 5 minutes ofcontinuous use.
If the shield'stemporary hit points are depleted, it takes 1 full round to reset the shield tofull strength but drains 30 seconds of power, if there is enough power left.
Weight: 5 lbs
PDC: 27 Mil +3


*Anshin Medical Kit(Late PL 5)*
This is a slightlymore advanced medical kit than those generally found on the commercial market.It can be used, with the Treat Injury skill, to treat a dazed, unconscious, orstunned character, provide long-term care, to restore hit points, treat a diseasedor poisoned character, or to stabilize a dying character. Grants a +1 bonus tothe Treat Injury check, plus when used to restore hit points, restores 1d6 hitpoints instead of the normal 1d4. The Anshin Medical Kit can be used twicebefore its supplies are used up.
Weight: 7 lbs
PDC: 16

*Anshin AdvancedMedkit (PL6)*
The Anshin AdvancedMedkit is similar to the standard Advanced Medkit, however provides +3equipment bonus on Treat Injury checks and if used to restore hit points, itrestores 1d6+2 hit points.
Weight: 4 lbs
PDC: 8


Skag
Skags are large, dog-like creatures, easily identified by their strong bony armour plates, aggressive behavior, and distictive three-jawed mouths.
Skags dwell in underground burrows, though they primarily carve out the burrows by using their hard, hook-like claws to dig, the molded appearance of their den entrances evidences the use of corrosive compounds - common to some types of skag - to break down the stone. Skags seem to behave like meerkats, with most of the pack inside the den and a few roaming just outside.
Skag' distinctive mouths consist of a relatively immobile lower jaw supporting two vertically aligned upper jaws which, when opened, seemingly cause the face to split. Despite the ferocious appearance of their mouths, skags do not appear to have teeth. Instead a series of barbs extends from the end of their lower jaw and along both edges of their upper jaws. This suggests that skags might ingest their prey in the same manner as alligators on Earth - by ripping apart the flesh rather than biting it in chunks.
Skags' tongues grow with age. When at the 'elder' stage of maturity and fully extended, this strong, potentially prehensile organ may be up to twice as long as the body.
Skag skin and armour plates are coloured and textured similar to rock, allowing them to blend in easily with the rocky areas they make their burrows.
On Coreline Earth, skags can be found in such places as Nevada, Arizona, New Mexico in the States, Mexico, parts of Alberta, Canada and other rocky and semi desert areas.

*Combat*
Skags are armoured brutes and typically attack in groups of 3 to 6 individuals mobbing their prey. If prey are near their burrows, they will use one or two to distract and lure targets close to an entrance where more can wait and ambush. Skags attack by biting and clawing, usually leading with a pouncing attack for greater damage. As they get older they will use their tongues to whip and entangle prey more, and will charge a target more than leaping, for additional damage and knocking a target down.

Skag Pup
Skag pups are the smallest and weakest of skags, attacking by flaking their target, especially if larger skags are present, leaping and biting on the target. Typically found in groups of 2 to 12 with 1 or 2 adults.

*Skag Pup*
Type: Animal
Size: Small
CR: 1
Hit Points: 1d8 (4 hp)
Mas: 10
Init: +3 (+3 Dex)
Speed: 30 ft, burrow 10 ft
Defense: 17 (+1 size, +3 Dex, +3 natural)
BAB/Grp: +0
FS/Reach: 5 ft by 5 ft / 5 ft
Attacks: -1 melee Bite (1d4-1)
Full Attack: -1 melee Bite (1d4-1) or -1 2 Claw (1d4-1)
Special Attacks: Pounce
Special Qualities: Scent, Low-light vision, kinetic resistance 3
Allegiances:
Saves: Fort +2, Reflex +5, Will -1
Reputation:
Abilities: Str 8, Dex 16, Con 11, Int 2, Wis 8, Cha 4
Skills: Hide +2*,  Listen +4, Move Silently +2, Spot +2
Feats:
Possessions:
Advancement: 2-3 HD (Small)

*Pounce (Ex):* If a skag pup leaps upon a foe, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action, typically a bite and two claw attacks.
*Camouflage (Ex):* When in rocky areas gain natural +4 to Hide checks.
*Kinetic Resistance (Ex):* The armour plating of the skag protect it from kinetic forms of attack (ballistic, crushing, slam, bludgeoning, slashing and piercing), giving it resistance 3 to these kind of attacks.

*Combat*
Skag pups are usually found in small groups, and will leap and pounce a target, while several will use the Aid Other action to help others, particularly when fighting with adult skags, they will flank and use the Aid Other option to help the larger skags.

Skag, Adult
Type: Animal
Size: Medium
CR: 3
Hit Points: 4d8+4 (22 hp)
Mas: 12
Init: +3 (+3 Dex)
Speed: 40 ft, burrow 15 ft
Defense: 17 (+3 Dex, +5 natural)
BAB/Grp: +3/+4
FS/Reach: 5 ft by 5 ft / 5 ft
Attacks: +4 melee Bite (1d6+1) or +4 melee tongue (1d4+1 bludgeoning)
Full Attack: +4 melee Tongue (1d4+1), -2 2 Claw (1d6+1)
Special Attacks: Pounce, Rake, Charge
Special Qualities: Scent, Low-light vision, kinetic resistance 8, Improved Grab
Allegiances:
Saves: Fort +5, Reflex +7, Will +0
Reputation:
Abilities: Str 12, Dex 16, Con 12, Int 2, Wis 8, Cha 4
Skills: Hide +4*,  Listen +4, Move Silently +2, Spot +4
Feats:
Possessions:
Advancement: 5-8 HD (Medium)

*Pounce (Ex):* If a skag leaps upon a foe, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action, typically a tongue and two claw attacks.
*Camouflage (Ex):* When in rocky areas gain natural +4 to Hide checks.
*Rake (Ex):* If the skag successfully grabs its prey (seem Improved Grab), it can make two rake attacks (+4 melee) with it claws as part of a full attack. Each successful rake attack deals 1d6+1
*Kinetic Resistance (Ex):* The armour plating of the skag protect it from kinetic forms of attack (ballistic, crushing, slam, bludgeoning, slashing and piercing), giving it resistance 8 to these kind of attacks.
*Improved Grab (Ex):* To use this ability, the skag must hit with its tongue attack, if it gets a hold, it can rake.
*Tongue (Ex):* As the skag gets older, its tongue gets longer and stronger, allowing it to whip and grab targets. Adult tongues have a reach of 5 feet.
*Charge (Ex):* As a full attack, the skag can charge a target, at +8 melee, but suffering -2 to Defense, with a speed of 80 ft, dealing 3d6 bludgeoning damage plus the target must make a Fort save DC 10 + 1/2 damage dealt or be knocked prone. A failed save by 5 or more the target is knocked prone 1d4x5 feet back.

*Combat*
Skag adults are usually found in small groups (1d4), and will leap and pounce a target, some using their tongues to grapple and incapacitate a target, especially after it has been knocked down by a charging skag.

Spitter Skag
A variant breed of Skag that is easily distinguished by the long spikes along their back and darker coloration. While they do leap, claw and charge like other skags, they are more likely to stay at a distance and spit gobs of corrosive goo. Their ability to deal ranged damage often makes them a nuisance when dealing with their charging and leaping brethren.

*Skag, Spitter*
Type: Animal
Size: Medium
CR: 3
Hit Points: 4d8+8 (26 hp)
Mas: 14
Init: +3 (+3 Dex)
Speed: 40 ft, burrow 15 ft
Defense: 16 (+3 Dex, +4 natural)
BAB/Grp: +3/+4
FS/Reach: 5 ft by 5 ft / 5 ft
Attacks: +3 melee Bite (1d6) or +3 melee tongue (1d4 bludgeoning), or +6 ranged Acid Spit (2d4 acid)
Full Attack: +3 melee Tongue (1d43), -1 2 Claw (1d6)
Special Attacks: Pounce, Rake
Special Qualities: Scent, Low-light vision, kinetic resistance 5, Improved Grab, Acid Resistance 10.
Allegiances:
Saves: Fort +6, Reflex +7, Will +0
Reputation:
Abilities: Str 10, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 2, Wis 8, Cha 4
Skills: Hide +4*,  Listen +4, Move Silently +2, Spot +4
Feats:
Possessions:
Advancement: 5-8 HD (Medium)

*Pounce (Ex):* If a skag leaps upon a foe, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action, typically a tongue and two claw attacks.
*Camouflage (Ex):* When in rocky areas gain natural +4 to Hide checks.
*Rake (Ex):* If the skag successfully grabs its prey (seem Improved Grab), it can make two rake attacks (+3 melee) with it claws as part of a full attack. Each successful rake attack deals 1d6.
*Kinetic Resistance (Ex):* The armour plating of the skag protect it from kinetic forms of attack (ballistic, crushing, slam, bludgeoning, slashing and piercing), giving it resistance 5 to these kind of attacks.
*Improved Grab (Ex):* To use this ability, the skag must hit with its tongue attack, if it gets a hold, it can rake.
*Tongue (Ex):* As the skag gets older, its tongue gets longer and stronger, allowing it to whip and grab targets. Adult tongues have a reach of 5 feet.
*Acid Resistance (Ex):* The spitter skag has Acid Resistance 10.
*Acid Spit (Ex):* The spitter skag can spit acid with a range increment of 30 feet, out to 5 increments, dealing 2d4 acid damage, plus 1d4 acid the next round unless the target can neutralize the acid.
*Acid Tunneling (Ex):* The spitter skag can use its acid spit to aid in digging tunnels, making them permanent, can dig through dirt at a rate of 20 ft, or rock at the normal 15 ft, but the tunnels is permanent and doesn't collapse. Can dig through metal at a rate of 1 foot per round, creating a 4 foot diameter tunnel.

*Combat*
Skag spiters are usually found in small groups (1d4) or 1 or 2 with 1d4 adults, usually will flank and keep out of melee range where they can use their acidic spit to hit prey, especially prey that has been knocked down by other adult skag.

Alpha Skag
Alpha skags are some of the largest and most powerful skags. They are covered in very thick and durable armour, making them nearly invincible to small arms fire. They aren't as good of leapers as their smaller brethern, but they have far more powerful claw and charge attacks. Their armour and skin are usually dark grey. Alpha Skag are rare, with usually only 1 found for every 100 skag, usually acting as the leaders of the burrows.

*Skag, Alpha*
Type: Animal
Size: Large
CR: 6
Hit Points: 9d8+18 (59 hp)
Mas: 14
Init: +3 (+3 Dex)
Speed: 50 ft, burrow 15 ft
Defense: 20 (-1 size +3 Dex, +8 natural)
BAB/Grp: +6/+1 /+ 15
FS/Reach: 5 ft by 10 ft / 5 ft, tongue 15 ft
Attacks: +11 melee Bite (1d8+5) or +11 melee tongue (1d6+5 bludgeoning)
Full Attack: +11 melee Tongue (1d6+5) and +6 2 Claw (1d8+5)
Special Attacks: Pounce, Rake, Charge
Special Qualities: Scent, Low-light vision, kinetic resistance 12, Improved Grab
Allegiances:
Saves: Fort +8, Reflex +3, Will +1
Reputation:
Abilities: Str 20, Dex 13, Con 14, Int 3, Wis 9, Cha 4
Skills: Hide +4*,  Listen +4, Move Silently +2, Spot +4
Feats:
Possessions:
Advancement: 10-14 HD (Large)

*Pounce (Ex):* If a skag leaps upon a foe, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action, typically a tongue and two claw attacks.
*Camouflage (Ex):* When in rocky areas gain natural +4 to Hide checks.
*Rake (Ex):* If the skag successfully grabs its prey (seem Improved Grab), it can make two rake attacks (+11 melee) with it claws as part of a full attack. Each successful rake attack deals 1d8+5.
*Kinetic Resistance (Ex):* The armour plating of the skag protect it from kinetic forms of attack (ballistic, crushing, slam, bludgeoning, slashing and piercing), giving it resistance 12 to these kind of attacks.
*Improved Grab (Ex):* To use this ability, the skag must hit with its tongue attack, if it gets a hold, it can rake.
*Tongue (Ex):* As the skag gets older, its tongue gets longer and stronger, allowing it to whip and grab targets. Alpha skag tongues have a reach of 15 feet.
*Charge (Ex):* As a full attack, the skag can charge a target, at +8 melee, but suffering -2 to Defense, with a speed of 80 ft, dealing 3d6 bludgeoning damage plus the target must make a Fort save DC 10 + 1/2 damage dealt or be knocked prone. A failed save by 5 or more the target is knocked prone 1d4x5 feet back.
*Armour Breaker (Ex):* The armour of the alpha skag is shaped to allow it to pierce armour, able to ignore 4 points of DR/Hardness on a charge attack. Its claw or rake attacks can ignore 2 points of DR/Hardness.

*Combat*
Alpha Skags are the leaders, usually found with at least 5 other skags, and they lead with a charge or a leap. Against heavily armoured opponents they will charge before attempting to

Badass Skag (aka Elemental Skag)
The Badass Skag, also known as Elemental Skags, are able to engulf themselves in a type of element (fire, ice, electricity or acid), making them immune to those types of damage, and even spit blasts of that element, similar to the spitter skag. While they are within 30 feet of other skag, they can impart a resistance to their element to those skag, making a group of skags with a badass skag incredibly dangerous. This breed of skag is even more rare, with about 1 in 200 skag a badass skag, although their numbers are larger in burrows near areas that have powerful relations to their element. For example, a higher number of fire badass skag can be found near volcanos; acid near dumps or areas with lots of toxic material; electricity near power plants or areas prone to high lightning strikes, etc. A badass skag can only have one elemental type, and if more than one type is in an area, the type imparted is usually that of the more powerful badass skag.

*Skag, Badass*
Type: Animal
Size: Medium
CR: 4
Hit Points: 5d8+10 (33 hp)
Mas: 14
Init: +3 (+3 Dex)
Speed: 40 ft, burrow 15 ft
Defense: 16 (+3 Dex, +4 natural)
BAB/Grp: +3/+4
FS/Reach: 5 ft by 5 ft / 5 ft
Attacks: +3 melee Bite (1d6) or +3 melee tongue (1d4 bludgeoning), or +6 ranged Element Spit (2d6 element)
Full Attack: +3 melee Tongue (1d43), -1 2 Claw (1d6)
Special Attacks: Pounce, Rake
Special Qualities: Scent, Low-light vision, kinetic resistance 5, Improved Grab, Element Immunity, Elemental Engulf, Impart Elemental Resistance.
Allegiances:
Saves: Fort +6, Reflex +7, Will +0
Reputation:
Abilities: Str 10, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 2, Wis 8, Cha 4
Skills: Hide +4*,  Listen +4, Move Silently +2, Spot +4
Feats:
Possessions:
Advancement: 6-9 HD (Medium)

*Pounce (Ex):* If a skag leaps upon a foe, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action, typically a tongue and two claw attacks.
*Camouflage (Ex):* When in rocky areas gain natural +4 to Hide checks.
*Rake (Ex):* If the skag successfully grabs its prey (seem Improved Grab), it can make two rake attacks (+3 melee) with it claws as part of a full attack. Each successful rake attack deals 1d6.
*Kinetic Resistance (Ex):* The armour plating of the skag protect it from kinetic forms of attack (ballistic, crushing, slam, bludgeoning, slashing and piercing), giving it resistance 5 to these kind of attacks.
*Improved Grab (Ex):* To use this ability, the skag must hit with its tongue attack, if it gets a hold, it can rake.
*Tongue (Ex):* As the skag gets older, its tongue gets longer and stronger, allowing it to whip and grab targets. Adult tongues have a reach of 5 feet.
*Elemental Immunity (Ex):* The badass skag has immunity to its elemental type (fire, ice, electricity or acid).
*Element Spit (Ex):* The badass skag can spit a blast of its element (fire, ice, electricity or acid) with a range increment of 40 feet, out to 5 increments, dealing 2d6 respective elemental damage.
*Elemental Engulf (Su):* The badass skag can engulf its body for 1d4+2 rounds with its element, adding 1d6 points of its element to its melee attacks, or anything striking it with a non-reach melee attack. They can use this ability 2 + Con modifier times per day (on average 4 times).
*Impart Elemental Resistance (Su):* The badass skag can grant any other non badass skag within 30 feet of it resistance 5 to its resistance. This lasts for as long as the skag remains within 30 feet and for 1d4 rounds after it leaves the area.

*Combat*
Badass Skag are usually found individually, in pairs or in groups of other skag, usually will flank and keep out of melee range where they can use their elemental spit to hit prey, especially prey that has been knocked down by other adult skag. Usually entering combat once they have used their Elemental Engulf ability, granting resistance to all others nearby so as to not hurt other skag while they engage in melee combat with them.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Think called shots to an open mouth are s special vulnerability or just a more regular thing?


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Think called shots to an open mouth are s special vulnerability or just a more regular thing?




They are.. I just didn't write up the mechanic for it.. and I'd have to write up a knowledge check to know that.. I wrote this up in an hour, I'm allowed to miss something. I'll fix it later.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

No problem dude.

Holy crap you are awesome.


----------



## Lord Zack

I am wondering how well common mecha would perform against the Titans from Attack on Titan. Now I haven't actually watched the anime or read the manga, but Titans only have one weakspot- the nape of the neck, right? Even if you have like a hyper-impulse cannon, if you don't hit that spot, the Titan will keep coming. Still it seems possible to penetrate their skin easily enough, with the right weapon. In theory a beam rifle could pierce all the way through a Titan's neck. Ultimately, my assessment would be that they would be a fairly formidable opponent for most mecha, but not an insurmountable one.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> I am wondering how well common mecha would perform against the Titans from Attack on Titan. Now I haven't actually watched the anime or read the manga, but Titans only have one weakspot- the nape of the neck, right? Even if you have like a hyper-impulse cannon, if you don't hit that spot, the Titan will keep coming. Still it seems possible to penetrate their skin easily enough, with the right weapon. In theory a beam rifle could pierce all the way through a Titan's neck. Ultimately, my assessment would be that they would be a fairly formidable opponent for most mecha, but not an insurmountable one.




If the weapon is powerful enough.. vaporizing the head  and neck would kill the Titan. Otherwise, treat it like a giant troll.. massive regeneration capability (which can take time), once the titan is wounded enough and goes down, gives the mech pilot time to slash the vulnerable spot, IF they know about it. Otherwise, the Titans would just come back with same numbers while mech pilots have to repair and rearm.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

There are other details that may come in handy like they run pretty hot (maybe a bonus to track them using thermal sensors?)


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> There are other details that may come in handy like they run pretty hot (maybe a bonus to track them using thermal sensors?)




Yup, some of them run quite hot. Purposely and some not so. So the heat can be used as a weapon or defensive measure. Some have heavy bone plating. Some can generate 'armour' or harden their skin in select areas, to either protect the nap or other areas, or to add bonus damage to melee strikes. A few other uses as well.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

BTW, concerning the fact that we have done 40K stuff here... I own a few of those books from the 40K RPG line (Dark Heresy, Rogue Trader and the like). I was thinking about trying to adapt s couple of the gizmos for this thing using the stuff already statted as a baseline.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> BTW, concerning the fact that we have done 40K stuff here... I own a few of those books from the 40K RPG line (Dark Heresy, Rogue Trader and the like). I was thinking about trying to adapt s couple of the gizmos for this thing using the stuff already statted as a baseline.




If I recall, Dark Heresy doesn't use the d20 system.. so converting can be a little tricky.. If you know of the item(s) you want to adapt, let me know, I can find some info on it/them in the Lexicanum wiki, or you can PM me the book stats and info and I can convert.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Ok, cool.


----------



## kronos182

Adventure Corp
*Owner*: Harry Smith.
*Central Offices:* Toronto, Ontario, Canada
*Regional Offices:* Offices and warehouses in NewYork City, Washington DC, Los Angeles CA, London England, Berlin German, MoscowRussia, a small office on Babylon 5, has access to a small slip in a shipyardwithin Federation space for building or modifying shuttles, freighters or smallstarships under 450 feet.
*Majority Stockholder:* None, all stock forAdventure Corp is owned publicly.
*Information:* Adventure Corp was created by anex-mercenary who had a small business as a middle man for mercenaries to getequipment or jobs, to expand his capabilities to outfit adventures andmercenaries with all their basic needs, as he saw the need for more adventurersand mercenaries increasing with all the Fictions and new people, organizationsand places appearing after the 23 Hours. Besides providing basic equipment,Harry and other managers of regional stores can also act as middle men forfinding jobs for adventurers and mercenaries.
*Secret Agenda:* None really, although Harrylikes to collect information about the goings on and looking to expand intoother star systems. Anyone that comes into the Toronto facility and willing toshare unique and interesting information or technology with Harry will usuallyget discounts or Harry will trade rare information or help the providers getinformation they need, or contacts for getting equipment he can't providehimself.
*Services: *Adventure Corp provides equipment ormodified equipment and vehicles to help adventurers and mercenaries,specializing in vehicles to act as mobile base of operations or multipurposevehicles.

*JobHunting* - Any Adventure Corp location can help a group find jobs, usuallysmaller jobs which include anything from investigate strangereadings/activities in an area, defend cargo convoys, act as extra muscle,defend facilities, small raids on pirate groups, etc. Requires a GatherInformation check DC 15 for a relative job. Any payments for jobs will have theWealth bonus reduced by 1 as Adventure Corp's fee. Alternatively, on jobs thatthe group would get rewards as loot, Adventure Corp asks for 10% finders feetypically.

*Equipment*- Adventure Corp offers a lot of equipment many mercenaries and adventurescould find useful, from repair kits and parts, diagnostic equipment, sensors,tools, weapon and armour accessories, to vehicles and vehicle modifications,particularly multipurpose vehicles or those that act as mobile base ofoperations or garages, labs or mobile hospitals.

Vans 
AdventureCorp has a number of vans available that are equipped for different purposes.All are based on moving vans, cube van style, with different engine optionsincluding gas, diesel, methane and electric. All are reinforced, have bulletproof glass and fitted with puncture resistant run-flat tires.
BasicVan
Crew 1,Passengers 2*, Cargo varies*, Init -4, Maneuver -4, Top Speed 165 (16)*,Defense 6, Hardness 8, Hit Points 50, Size G, PDC 35, Res Lic (+1).

EngineOptions
*GasEngine* - This is the basic engine option for the vans, can use ordinary gasfound almost anywhere.

*DieselEngine* - The second most common engine choice, usually used for fuel economyand power. Can carry a full load and still travel at full speed, or can tow anadditional 5000 lbs without lost of power. PDC +1.

*MethaneEngine* - This engine is modified to run off of methane fuel. The vehicle is alittle slower as methane engines don't have quite as much power, but if the vanhas a toilet, it can refuel itself over time. Reduce max speed to 150 (15), butif van is equipped with a chemical toilet, reduce how often needs to refuel atany location that provides methane fuel by 1/3rd. PDC +1.

*ElectricEngine* - This is an electric engine, with solar panels fitted to the roof, thevan is much quieter than others, gaining the ability to Move Silently if movingslower than 40 mph at -5 penalty. Has a range of 500 miles before requiringrecharging. With solar panels, on a sunny day can extend range by 100 miles perhour in the sun (even while driving), while overcast only grants an additional50 miles per hour in the sun (even while driving). PDC +2. 

*BasicCamper Package*
Thispackage modifies the van into a basic VR with beds for 4 along the roof, smallkitchenette, washroom with shower and chemical toilet, electrical generator,storage for food including freezer and fridge, side door, small lounge areaseats 5, secure weapons locker, cargo area in back that can hold 5000 lbs, ortwo motorcycle sized vehicles with ramp. Has concealed armoured windows in theback to allow natural light inside and people to see out but not in. Comes withcomputer system that is connected to a series of cameras with passive nightvision that monitor all directions around the vehicle, secure internet access(owners must pay for internet access to a provider, but can access the internetvia any wifi nearby or satellite link), basic military radio system withconnection up to 5 secure radios or cellphones, police scanner, high qualitylocks. A concealed cable and winch is mounted in the front, with retractableturret mounted spot light on roof. PDC +2

*MobileLab Package*
Thisfits the van with all the equipment needed for laboratory work, includingpharmaceutical work, studying samples. Fitted with sealed lab, stored air,chemical storage, chemical fire suppression system, small incinerator fordisposing dangerous materials or contaminated clothing or materials, deconchamber, tools and equipment any scientist needs while in the field. Equipmentand onboard computers grants any Craft or Knowledge check related to science,chemicals and the like gain +5 equipment bonus. Enough space to carry 5000 lbsof chemicals, materials and samples all in protected areas. Lab isenvironmentally, chemically and nuclear sealed with 8 hours of oxygen. Has asingle bed, small washroom with toilet and kitchenette are included. PDC +3

*MobileGarage Package*
Thisfits the van with all the equipment one would find in a garage or repair bay,including welders, cutters, tools a crane, lift in the floor any anything elseone would need to make mechanical or electrical repairs on almost anything.Grants +5 equipment bonus to Repair, Craft Electrical, Mechanical checks. Twomotorcycle sized vehicles can easily fit inside the van, while vehicles ofsedan size or larger must be worked on outside the vehicle, however the cranecan reach outside the van and can lift a maximum of 20 tons. The van hasdeployable stabilizers and anchors that allow the crane to lift 20 tons,however only 5 tons can be lifted without the stabilizers and jacks deployed. Asingle bed, washroom and kitchenette are also included. PDC +3.

Options:
A numberof options are available for these vehicles.

*EnvironmentalShielding*
Thevehicle is modified and sealed with high NBC ratings, granting all within +5 toFort saves, with 10 hours of air, uses 500 lbs of cargo space. PDC +1

*AquaticKit*
Thisoption adds a deployable raft-like device along the bottom of the vehicle,along with water jets along the bottom, allows the vehicle to cross largerivers and lakes, or in an emergency act as an emergency raft on larger bodiesof water. Allows the vehicle to float and move on water at a speed of 50 (5),system takes 1 full round to deploy or retract. Uses up 600 lbs of cargo space,PDC 18

*RoboticArm*
A remotecontrolled robotic arm can be fitted to the side or roof, has a reach of 20feet, considered to have a Str of 24 and Dex of 14, 15 hp hardness 5. PDC 19,+1 to be concealed.


----------



## kronos182

Realta Starship

A small human built starship built in the Kelvin universe of Star Trek. The ship consists of a circular primary hull, with a split in the front, within which the primary sensors and deflector dish are mounted. A small secondary hull mounted to the rear and below the saucer contains part of engineering, cargo and a small shuttle bay, capable of holding a single shuttle craft. Above the saucer is a single warp nacelle. The saucer contains the bridge, crew quarters, additional cargo holds, main systems, a modest sickbay, a single personnel transporter and a heavier cargo transporter in the main cargo hold, with 10 2 person escape pods as standard. The ship is designed with a semi modular design, allowing it to be fitted as a small survey, cargo or passenger ship, allowing the small ships to be used by independent users for different purposes, with a maximum warp speed of only Warp 2, requiring a base crew of at least 5. The ship is lightly armed with two Type 2 phasers, one covering the forward half and the other the rear half, meaning these ships are not well suited to combat, but can defend themselves against the odd  pirate attack. The Realta is capable of entering the atmosphere of a planet, similar to Earth, but it can not land.

*Realta Class (Earth/Federation (PL6))*
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Fast Freighter
Size: Colossal (-8)
Tactical Speed: 3000
Defense: 2 (-8 size)
Flat-Footed Defense:
Autopilot Defense: 6
Hardness: 15
Hit Dice: 12d20 (240 hp) shields 300 hp
Initiative Modifier: +2
Pilot's Class Bonus:
Pilot's Dex Modifier:
Gunner's Attack Bonus:
Length: 134 ft
Weight: 430 tons
Targeting System Bonus:
Crew: 5 to 20
Passenger Capacity: varies*
Cargo Capacity: 150 tons*
Grapple Modifier: +16
Base PDC: 44
Restriction:

Attack:
Type 3 Phaser -8 ranged 12d10 (5500 ft, energy/fire, s)  front arc or rear arc.

Attack of Opportunity:

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: +2 Initiative, Agile Ships (+1 Dodge), Easy to Repair (Repair DC -4, -25% time), Swiss Army Tech, Shield Dependent, transporter, Sickbay, tractor beam, replicators, shuttle bay, mining laser.
Engines: thrusters, ion engines, warp drive (max warp 2)
Armour: ditanium
Defense Systems: shields, autopilot
Sensors: Class III,
Communications: radio transceiver, subspace array
Weapons:  2 type 3 phaser
Grappling Systems: tractor beam


*Phaser Type 3*
Phasers are the main offensive weapons of the Federation, using nadian based phased energy that fire beams, capable of variable energy output. Usually mounted in a low profile turret to allow greater field of fire. Able to change damage by lowering the number of die to a minimum of 2d10 as a free action once per round. The Type 2 phaser was available on civilian ships.
Damage: 10d10
Damage Type: Fire/Energy
Range Increment: 5000 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Minimum Ship Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 33
Restriction: Res (+2)

*Mining Laser*
This laser is designed to slowly and precisely cut into asteroids to break them up or expose materials of interest to the mining ship. As a full round action, a ship with a mining laser, after making a Knowledge: Earth and Life Sciences check DC 16 and an attack roll to strike a Defense 15, +1 per 5 points over the DC succeeded by, able to cut through up to 10 feet of most asteroids (rock, common metals such as nickle, iron, etc), 20 feet through ice comets. Through asteroids made of denser metals, cuts through 5 feet per full round. The laser has a range increment of 2000 ft, out to a maximum of 10,000 ft. If the ship is moving faster than 1000 ft, suffers -1 to attack rolls per 500 ft over 1000 ft the ship is moving that round. If used a weapon, the mining laser deals 6d20 energy damage, ignoring 20 points of hardness, but suffers -4 to attack rolls, as it can only fire in a 60 degree arc in front of the ship with a rate of fire of single, but downwards up to 80 degrees (almost straight down from the base of the split in the front of the ship).

*Agile Ships*
All Star Trek ships are more agile for their size, gaining a +1 Dodge bonus to Defense as long as the ship moves.

*Easy to Repair*
Due to the nature of the technology in this universe, especially Federation or Borg technology, all repairs have DC reduced by -4, and time reduced by 25%.

*Swiss-Army Tech*
Due to the adaptable nature of the technology, and skilled engineers, especially those in the Federation, a piece of technology can be jury-rigged and modified to do something it wasn't originally intended to do, as long as it is within reason (GM discretion), such as modifying the deflector array into a type of energy weapon, albeit limited use. Modifying a device this way means it can not be used for its original purpose at the same time, and requires a Knowledge: Technology check DC 18 and Repair check DC 21 and 5 +1d6 minutes for moderate changes (such as deflector array being used as a means to emit a type of energy as a weapon); while more extensive modifications require a Knowledge: Technology check DC 25  and Repair check DC 30, and 30 +2d10 minutes. This type of modification means the item is unable to be used for its original purpose until it has been restored to its original configuration.

*Shield Dependent*
Star Trek ships have powerful shields, having the equivalent of Deflector Shields (d20 Future pg 42) and provide bonus HP against all attacks equal to 20 HP / starship HD + 25% HD, for example, a ship with 5 HD (100 HP) will have shields with 125 HP. However as they have developed incredible powerful shields, they are a bit lacking in the armour department, suffering -2 hit dice per category and subtype. There are a few exceptions to this rule, being Klingon, Dominion and Hirogen ships which have standard hit dice for their subtype and category, with a few notable other ships, such as the Defiant class.


Variants

Realta-M
This version is optimized for mining, with a slightly larger top secondary hull, the rear of the saucer second has two slight bulges on the top and bottom which contain enlarged cargo bays. These ships are slightly slower than normal Realtas, but are slightly better armoured, to resist impacts from debris during mining operations without having to drain the shields by having them active while mining. Unfortunate, due to these modifications, the -M loses the rear phaser, but the Federation doesn't expect these ships to come under fire as they would be mining within well patrolled areas.
Make the following changes of a Realta to make a Realta-M
Tactical Speed reduced by -500;
Hardness increased by +2;
Weight increased by +40 tons;
Crew minimum to 5, max 9;
Cargo Capacity increased by +50 tons;
Shuttle bay can hold 2 small shuttle pods, or one large cargo shuttle;
Remove rear arc Phaser Type 3;
Add Geological Sensors;
PDC: 43

*Geological Sensors*
These sensors enhance the normal sensors but are designed to collect massive amounts of data and are more sensitive to searching, measuring and gathering any other information related for locating metals, minerals, gems or other materials that can be located in asteroids, comets, planetoids. Grants +2 to sensor checks to study or detect any of metals, materials, precious gems, etc. Grants +2 to Knowledge: Earth and Life Sciences. Sensor range is doubled for surveying planetoids, asteroids, comets.


Realta-P
The Realta-P is optimized as a passenger transport, with the internal spaces filled with rooms. The sickbay is expanded, increased crew requirements, the two phasers are removed and replaced with smaller plasma cannons for navigational hazards. The secondary hull is expanded to allow two shuttles to fit inside.
Make the following changes of a Realta to make a Realta-P
Weight increased +30 tons;
Crew minimum to 10;
Cargo Capacity reduced to 50 tons;
Increase Passenger Capacity to 100;
Shuttle bay can hold 2 small shuttles;
Replace Type 3 phasers with plasma cannons;
Change sickbay to standard medbay;
PDC: 42

Realta Mk2
The Mk2 Realta takes advantage of a number of upgrades in technology, including improved warp engines for greater speed of warp 4, improved hull materials used in construction, improved shield generators. A third phaser is added to provided additional firepower, positioned on the bottom of the secondary hull, allowing it to fire-link two phasers in the forward and rear arcs.
Make the following changes of a Realta to make a Realta Mk2. Both -M and -P version of the Mk2 exist, with similar modifications of the original
Weight increased to 490 tons;
Hit Dice increase to  14d20 (280 hp) shields 350 hp
Crew minimum to 10;
Cargo Capacity reduced to 100 tons;
Increase Passenger Capacity to 40;
Add 1 additional Phaser Type 3;
Change sickbay to standard medbay;
Replace Warp engine with max warp speed of Warp 4;
PDC: 45


Realta-AC Adventure Corp Modified
This version of the Realta Mk2 was modified by Adventure Corp to create a starship that can be used by adventure or mercenary group as a mobile base of operations, fitted with as much automation as possible, but also room for a decent sized crew and passengers as well as cargo. Some of the cargo space has been purposed to a general repair shop, which can hold a vehicle up to the size of a large van. The secondary hull is that of the -M series, allowing for larger shuttles, or a pair of shuttles, and easier transportation of cargo from shuttlebay to cargo holds or repair shop. A standard medbay replaces the basic one, plus a 10 person brig is installed, plus several sections are left available for modification for installation of additional systems such as labs, special workshops or equipment. Adventure Corp installed a basic projectile based point defense system and chaff system for added defense. While the ship doesn't come with a targeting system, Adventure Corp offers a 25% discount to install on brand new purchases, or 10% on ones purchased without the system with the receipt of original purchase.

*Realta-AC Class (Earth/Federation (PL6))*
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Fast Freighter
Size: Colossal (-8)
Tactical Speed: 3000
Defense: 2 (-8 size)
Flat-Footed Defense:
Autopilot Defense: 7
Hardness: 15
Hit Dice: 14d20 (280 hp) shields 350 hp
Initiative Modifier: +2
Pilot's Class Bonus:
Pilot's Dex Modifier:
Gunner's Attack Bonus:
Length: 134 ft
Weight: 500 tons
Targeting System Bonus:
Crew: Min 3, optimal 6 or more.
Passenger Capacity: 20 + 10 prisoners
Cargo Capacity: 75 tons
Grapple Modifier: +16
Base PDC: 45
Restriction:

Attack:
Type 3 Phaser -8 ranged 12d10 (5500 ft, energy/fire, s)  front arc or rear arc.

Attack of Opportunity:
Point Defense system -8 ranged 1d12x10 ballistic

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: +2 Initiative, Agile Ships (+1 Dodge), Easy to Repair (Repair DC -4, -25% time), Swiss Army Tech, Shield Dependent, transporter, Sickbay, tractor beam, replicators, shuttle bay, mining laser.
Engines: thrusters, ion engines, warp drive (max warp 4)
Armour: ditanium
Defense Systems: shields, autopilot, point defense system, chaff launcher (5 bundles)
Sensors: Class III,
Communications: radio transceiver, subspace array
Weapons:  3 type 3 phaser
Grappling Systems: tractor beam

*Standard Workshop*
This is a standard workshop, able to make most items and repair them. There is enough space to repair, or even craft, with enough time and skill, an item of large size, such as bikes or small personal speeders, suits of armour and ship components up to that size. Grants +2 to Craft: Electrical, Mechanical, Structural and Repair checks. The shop carries enough supplies to create up to 1 ton of items, or 100 hp, but usually has direct access to cargo bay for ease of access to more supplies and move items for repair or built to and from the shop to the cargo bays or hanger.
Requires a crew of 4 per ship type, uses up 70 tons of cargo, minimum ship size gargantuan, PDC 38.


Realta-Q
This version of the Realta is heavily modified for combat and to conceal its weapons until they are deployed. The -Q is deployed within convoys to act as surprise heavy defense for the convoy against pirates and mercenaries. Using the Mk2 as a base, the -Q has a reinforced hull, sensor shielding to conceal its weapons, which include 4 Type 4 phasers for excellent coverage of all angles, the mining laser is replaced with a photon torpedo launcher, a laser point defense system. A set of four heavy plasma cannons are fitted forward for a heavy frontal assault. To round out the enhancements, more powerful impulse engines are fitted to allow it to intercept pirates before they can get too close to a convoy.

*Realta-Q Class (Earth/Federation (PL6))*
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Fast Freighter, Q-Ship
Size: Colossal (-8)
Tactical Speed: 3500 ft
Defense: 2 (-8 size)
Flat-Footed Defense:
Autopilot Defense: 7
Hardness: 17
Hit Dice: 14d20 (280 hp) shields 525 hp
Initiative Modifier: +2
Pilot's Class Bonus:
Pilot's Dex Modifier:
Gunner's Attack Bonus:
Length: 134 ft
Weight: 520 tons
Targeting System Bonus: +3
Crew: 20
Passenger Capacity: 10 prisoners
Cargo Capacity: 25 tons
Grapple Modifier: +16
Base PDC: 45
Restriction:

Attack:
2 fire-linked Type 4 Phaser -5 ranged 18d10 (5500 ft, energy/fire, s) front or rear arc, or Photon Torpedo launcher -8 ranged (varies, 10 torpedoes);
Or 4 fire-linked Heavy Plasma Cannons -5 ranged 36d8 (4,000 ft, fire, single) fixed forward)

Attack of Opportunity:
Point Defense system -8 ranged 1d12x10 fire

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: +2 Initiative, Agile Ships (+1 Dodge), Easy to Repair (Repair DC -4, -25% time), Swiss Army Tech, Shield Dependent, transporter, Sickbay, tractor beam, replicators, shuttle bay, sensor shielding.
Engines: thrusters, upgraded ion engines, warp drive (max warp 5)
Armour: ditanium
Defense Systems: heavy shields (30 hp/HD), autopilot, point defense system
Sensors: Class III, targeting system mk1
Communications: radio transceiver, subspace array
Weapons:  4 type 4 phaser, 4 fire-linked heavy plasma cannons, 1 photon torpedo launcher
Grappling Systems: tractor beam

*Sensor Shielding*
The ship is designed to disguise or hide parts of its equipment or interior from sensor scans. While weapons are not active, any scans to detect what weapons the ship has, or armour suffer -8 to their checks. A failed scan will only reveal the ship has standard equipment for its base type, and basic cargo that the crew inputs (food stuffs, basic construction matarial, etc).
PDC: 25 + one-quarter base PDC of the ship, Restriction: Mil or Illegal (+3 to +4).

*Photon Torpedo*
Photon torpedoes are anti-matter weapons with variable yields. These weapons usually draw their anti-matter from the equipped ship's own anti-matter supplies. These torpedoes require special containment and feeding systems to load and unload the anti-matter after a fight.
 At its lowest setting, the torpedo can do 3d20 to a single target, or deal this damage to a 2000 ft square, and can increase damage by 1 die up to a maximum of 12d20, but reduce the maximum radius by 100 ft per die increase, Reflex save DC 19 for half damage when set for an area.. The damage can be to the maximum radius, or to a single target. These weapons are very dangerous in an atmosphere and are usually banned from planetary use except in special circumstances. If used in a planetary atmosphere, deals damage to an area +50% greater, and if set for a single target, deals half damage to a 100 ft area, and Reflex saves in an atmosphere is increased to 21 for half damage. If the ship loses all power while in battle, there is a 50% chance that a loaded torpedo loses containment and it detonates, dealing damage to the equipped ship, ignore its armour hardness.
Damage: varies
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: -
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 31
Restriction: Mil (+3)


----------



## Lord Zack

So earlier we talked about relations between different kinds of magic-users, but what about magic-user relations with "muggles?" It seems that secrecy would be hard to maintain. Ultimately, magic-users would have to deal with the mundane world. It is possible that some could flee to magical enclaves like Xanth (along with magical creatures and even non-magic-using people who are accustomed to the presence of magic).


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Considering the fact that anybody with a Netflix account, library card, who went to a bookstore in the early 2000s and/or got a Kindle knows about the Wizarding World, there is no way to keep secrecy. Relationships are for the most part ok, courses for Techno-magic are being given in schools (but Hogwarts is a little behind on that end compared to, say, the Massachusetts Institute of Technology and Magic (MITM). Words like 'muggle' and 'no-maj' are still used freely but there are discussions deep in the shadows about whether or not they should be treated as words as harsh as the N-word (and even the most open of fellows WILL strike back if a wizard sneers it to his face with full intent of being a racist a-hole). 

There is a schism in the Wizarding World, between traditionalists and non-traditionalists. The guys who want to continue with the World as it is in the HP franchise written so far (for us) and those who are aware that change is inevitable and adaptation is a must. Even the nicest of wizards still probably has a problem with the idea of having so much as a cell phone and the Death Eaters are pure magic, non-stop, 'from my cold dead hands'-style.

There are those that flee, those that try to ignore things, a few fight back...


----------



## Lord Zack

I'd be fine with muggle, but no-maj I might take offense to.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Yeah, me too.


----------



## kronos182

Kree

The Kree are a blue-skinned humanoid race of extraterrestial beings that hail from the planet Hala, in the Pama System. They are technologically advanced and very militaristic, conquering every world in their galaxy forming the Kree Empire, ruled by an advanced A.I. Called the Supreme Intelligence.
Their homeworld, Hala, has a higher nitrogen content than most planets, requiring them to have a device that helps provide the necessary extra nitrogen they need, and has a higher gravity field, allowing the Kree to develop must stronger muscles and denser skin, making them stronger and resistant to damage than humans.
As a race of conquerors, most of the Kree population goes through some military training, which allows the Kree military to call upon significant numbers. The military has special members called Accusers, part of a planetary and military police that bring justice to those who commit crimes against the empire, which has lead to several of the major wars the Kree has engaged in, and they command their own type of ships, and engage in planetary destruction to wipe out a single individual to 'cleanse' it of the criminal presence.


*Racial Traits:*
*Ability Modifiers:* +2 Strength, +2 Constitution, -2 Charisma. Kree are stronger and heartier than humans, but due to their militaristic and xenophobic tendencies they have difficulties interacting with other races.
*Medium:* As Medium creatures, Kree have no special bonuses.
*Speed:* Kree base land speed is 30 feet.
*Enhanced Durability (Ex):* Kree are more durable than humans. Damage from unarmed strikes, even if they would deal lethal damage, falling and bludgeoning attacks are converted to nonlethal damage (see d20 Modern pg 141). The  recipient's massive damage threshold is considered to be double normal (normally equal to Con score plus any bonuses from feats). GM Note: Against foes with super strength (other super strong or powered opponents) don't have their damage converted to nonlethal damage, but unarmed strikes will have their damage reduced by half. The recipient isn't killed until reaching -20 hit points instead of -10.
*Planetary Adaptation:* High-G world. They gain +2 strength (already factored into ability modifiers). High Nitrogen World. Kree require higher nitrogen levels to breathe comfortably, when they are off world they have a device, usually built into their armour, to allow them breathe normally. Without this device, they fatigue in half the time as humans.
*Redundant Organs:* Kree have several redundant organs, making any critical attack against them has a 20% chance to be considered a regular hit. When reduced to 0 hit points, the Kree is not considered dying, and able to act normally until dead at -25 hit points (this takes into affect Enhanced Durability). Taking actions while below 0 hit points does not cause additional hit point damage, unless suffering from effects such as from the wounding magical ability from weapons, or similar effects that continue to do damage over time.
*Training:* As a warrior race, all Kree have some military training, granting all Kree Personal Weapons Proficiency and Light Armour Proficiency.
*Reputation:* Kree are well known for being a conquering warrior race, giving them +1 to Reputation. They also gain a +2 bonus to Intimidation checks, but suffer -2 to Diplomacy checks.
*ECL:* +3

Kree Technology
As a technologically advanced race, the Kree have advanced technology, particularly in the field of weapons, armour and ships.

Starforce Uniforms
The uniform of the Kree Starforce, their military, is quite advanced, with excellent protection with light weight, a retractable helmet that leaves the mouth area exposed, but has a forcefield that engages and covers that area when exposed to hostile environments, visual enhancements, advanced communications and tactical computer systems with 3D holographic displays. The outer layer is capable of changing colour, for denoting rank and for camouflage purposes. The armour can be augmented with attached weapons and other systems. These suits come with the device to allow Kree to breathe enough nitrogen on most planets with breathable air.

*Kree Starforce Uniform (PL7)*
Type: Light Tactical
Equipment Bonus: +4
Nonprof. Bonus: +1
Str Bonus: +0
Nonprof Str Bonus: +0
Max Dex: +4
Armour Penalty: -2
Speed (30 ft): 30 ft
Weight: 7 lbs
Purchase DC: 16
Restriction: Mil +3, Kree Empire only
Accessories: Retractable helmet, 8 hrs air, NBC protection (+2 Fort save), military radio, environment seal, HUD, card computer with basic chemi-, arma-, demo-, electri-, mechani- and medicomps (+2 for all related checks), 3d holographic display on arm, unicom, Galpos device.

Kree Energy Pistol
The Kree make use of plasma weapons, and make some of the best ones in the galaxy. They discharge a green plasma bolt.

*Kree Energy Pistol (PL7)*
Damage: 2d10+1
Critical: 19-20 x2
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: 80 ft
Rate of Fire: S
Size: Medium
Weight: 3 lbs
Ammo: 50 box
Purchase DC: 21 Mil +3 Kree Empire only
Notes: Improved Damage (+1) gadget, Extended Range (double range), Increased Damage Potential (increases critical threat range by 1) gadgets added, can't be added again.

Kree Energy Blades
These edged weapons, typically short sword in size, have a single cutting edge which is engulfed in a green energy field, allowing it to cut through most materials. When swung, a slight light trail is visible for a few seconds following the weapon. Many users can use this to distract an opponent, making it harder for them to defend themselves.

*Kree Energy Blade (PL7 Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Kree Energy Blade)*
Damage: 1d8 unenergized, 3d8 energized
Critical: 20x2 unenergized, 20x3 energized
Damage Type: Bludgeoning unenergized, slashing/energy energized
Size: Medium
Weight: 4 lbs
Purchase DC: 18 Mil +3 Kree Empire only
Notes: When energized deals half slashing and half non-specific energy damage, also ignores 2 points of Defense from Armour or Shields, or 2 points of Hardness/DR


----------



## Lord Zack

I am thinking about how Sentinels fit into Coreline and how they might be used. Theoretically, they can be adopted to combat various types of superhumans, including metahumans, newtypes, coordinators, augments, etc. I am also considering the combination of Sentinel and Terminator technologies.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

The "good-guy" factions definitely don't use them, and even Villains probably dig the mecha versions (the O*N*E Project) more than the automated. Because Sentinels all have the "mutant murder machines" stigma and the programming often glitches into "kill all humans because it's the only way to be absolutely sure that no mutants will ever be born" mode.
Of course, probably guys like Blue Cosmos don't care.


----------



## kronos182

Here's a question.. how do we classify "Metahumans" from DC and other works from "Mutants", or augments, enhanced.. or even just the term Super Being ??
This is something we'll need to work out, as Sentinels as are, would hunt what Marvel classify as mutants, but would they hunt what DC calls mutants (if they even use that term) or any other Fictional Universe that uses the term mutant.. are they the same thing? how are they different?

I've had a few ideas of this bouncing around in my head for awhile, but something we should probably actually have some idea of if we're going to introduce something like the Sentinels or other "meta-human" hunters. We already do have the magical girl hunters.. which if I remember correctly are mostly anti-magic based hunters (characters that get their powers from a magical source and 'transform' into an enhanced version with powers that are magical based)


----------



## marcoasalazarm

...huh, what kind of link is that?


----------



## Lord Zack

I'd suggest that the book series the Inkworld trilogy and movie "Inkheart" be added to the suggested reading for Coreline.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Sure, I agree with that.
Also the anime "Re: Creators".


----------



## Lord Zack

The "readers" from the Ink stories are probably in high demand, though for something they cannot do. You see, not even they can send fictions home from Coreline.

I've been wondering what happens to summoned creatures when the duration of the summon spell expires? What about when you destroy a D&D demon or other creature that is supposed to reform on it's own plane after being destroyed? I did have the idea of a sort of limbo forming from the essences of destroyed fiends, which would then reform from that instead.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> The "readers" from the Ink stories are probably in high demand, though for something they cannot do. You see, not even they can send fictions home from Coreline.
> 
> I've been wondering what happens to summoned creatures when the duration of the summon spell expires? What about when you destroy a D&D demon or other creature that is supposed to reform on it's own plane after being destroyed? I did have the idea of a sort of limbo forming from the essences of destroyed fiends, which would then reform from that instead.




I'd say parts of the outer planes were created during the 23 Hrs, so you could travel to the 9 Levels of Hell.. mind you it'd probably be a mix-mash of various sources (the ones with the largest publication/viewed on tv/movies, etc). So there'd be locations from published D&D books in the 9 Hells, plus probably a few from sources like Supernatural, maybe even some if any specific locations described in the bible.


----------



## Lord Zack

Yeah (though I wouldn't think that CLULESS created anything. Merely bridging the gap between parallel universes offends my suspension of disbelief less than a violation of the conservation of matter.) , but once a fiction arrives on Coreline they are supposed to be stuck. They might be able to travel to various pocket dimensions and counterminous planes, but not to the Outer Planes or Inner Planes.

I had an idea that the Zerg might try to infest or otherwise recruit Rubeus Hagrid, due to his breeding of Blast-Ended Skrewts. It is believed that he would make an excellent Evolution Master...


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well, need to read on the high planes, I think. The whole place looks like the "Battleworld" of that new "Infinity Wars" comics -- a mish-mash of stuff dragged from different universes and pasted together.

Huh. Guess that could be recommended reading, too

Ok, so Outer Planes and Inner Planes may be out, we can discuss that (even through that way there is no way out -- presumably this would make them "smaller" than normal?). Hell is definitely (as far as summoned demons can tell) a mish-mash of interpretations as Kronos said.

Guess summoned demons go to limbo when destroyed instead of back to hell. 

Hagrid vs. Kerrigan? Ok, crazy but it's normal around here...


----------



## Lord Zack

There could be a Coreline cosmology that is an extension of Coreline, thus accessible to fictions that have come to Coreline. As you say, it would be a mishmash of various sources. I'm not sure which is better.


----------



## Lord Zack

https://www.arcgames.com/en/games/s...allied-cooperative-starship-development-board

I find this interesting and wonder if there might be any other members of the Allied Cooperative Starship Development Board on Coreline? Perhaps the Mon Calamari, who I think would have close relations with the United Federation of Planets.

I've also had the idea for a series of variant Terran Battlecruisers, the Hyperion-class, the Norad-class and the Nova-class, created by the combination of Terran and Federation, Klingon and Romulan Republic technology respectively.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> https://www.arcgames.com/en/games/s...allied-cooperative-starship-development-board
> 
> I find this interesting and wonder if there might be any other members of the Allied Cooperative Starship Development Board on Coreline? Perhaps the Mon Calamari, who I think would have close relations with the United Federation of Planets.
> 
> I've also had the idea for a series of variant Terran Battlecruisers, the Hyperion-class, the Norad-class and the Nova-class, created by the combination of Terran and Federation, Klingon and Romulan Republic technology respectively.




I'm actually working on getting more Starcraft stuff done.. send me your ideas and and I'll see what I can do stat wise.. also reminds me I need to do some more more modern Star Trek stuff, but first also have to do a few older Klingon and Romulan stuff as well


----------



## Lord Zack

Have you done the Starcraft II queen?

I've been thinking. While you can't time travel before the Vanishing, leaving not much past to travel to, but the future is wide open... and any number of groups might travel back to the modern day of Coreline for various reasons. In particular, I am thinking of the https://sto.gamepedia.com/Temporal_Liberation_Front and https://sto.gamepedia.com/Reputation:_Temporal_Defense_Initiative. The Doctor would also get involved in such events as well as also altering the timeline. The Bronze and the Infinite Dragonflights would also likely be involved. This whole thing is complicated by the fact that various kinds of time travel, with varying rules and limitations exist.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> Have you done the Starcraft II queen?
> 
> I've been thinking. While you can't time travel before the Vanishing, leaving not much past to travel to, but the future is wide open... and any number of groups might travel back to the modern day of Coreline for various reasons. In particular, I am thinking of the https://sto.gamepedia.com/Temporal_Liberation_Front and https://sto.gamepedia.com/Reputation:_Temporal_Defense_Initiative. The Doctor would also get involved in such events as well as also altering the timeline. The Bronze and the Infinite Dragonflights would also likely be involved. This whole thing is complicated by the fact that various kinds of time travel, with varying rules and limitations exist.




Don't have the Queen yet.. There's still a lot of Zerg I need to do. I was going to get about 4 or 5 more Terran things done before switching back to Zerg. So many good Zerg to do..
Plus I have some Zerg surprises..


----------



## Lord Zack

Well, how many of the vehicles have you done? What about Protoss?

I've been thinking that Terrans might start reverse-engineering Imperium of Man technology left behind by incursions into the Fringe Worlds. Imagine how much damage a Hellhound tank could do to light Zerg units. A Land Raider could tank siege tank or photon cannon attacks to deliver infantry right where they need to be. Not to mention what they might do if they get ahold of a Titan...


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> Well, how many of the vehicles have you done? What about Protoss?
> 
> I've been thinking that Terrans might start reverse-engineering Imperium of Man technology left behind by incursions into the Fringe Worlds. Imagine how much damage a Hellhound tank could do to light Zerg units. A Land Raider could tank siege tank or photon cannon attacks to deliver infantry right where they need to be. Not to mention what they might do if they get ahold of a Titan...




At the moment.. Vulture is done (and posted) as well as several armours and weapons. I've got the wraith, dropship and valkyrie started.. i was debating on the goliath as either a vehicle or mech.. 
Zerg I've posted Zergling, drone, baneling, hydralisk, infested terran template, larva, stats for Zerg Creep and modifiers for some of the older broods. 
No protoss yet.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Initial idea was Cadillac Gage (Textron) mass-produces new-model Imperium vehicles with improvements for modern military use. Obviously the part of the Imperium that comes from canon universes are raging at the "Heretek", lighter universes are ok, and people buy them. I guess the other ideas like Mom Calamari creating stuff for the Federation works.

Regarding time travel, going forward is also a Roulette. There's guys from the year five billion running around (thank you, Numenera!) but there's no guarantee 'their' future is 'our' future.

Of course, that means the jackasses that try to change the future are gonna try because why the heck not? Maybe it'll work.


----------



## Lord Zack

I am working on stats for Boss Borot from Mazinger Z. Here is what I have so far:

Boss Borot is a Gargantuan-sized mecha

Boss Borot's superstructure is constructed from scrap metal, which could probably be aluminum, or steel. It possesses a hardness of 5.

Equipment for Boss Borot includes a Class I Sensor System and a Comm System (which amounts to a television modified to allow communication). It's interior is largely hollow and filled with a variety of household items, including a stove and toilet.

Boss Borot has a variety of attacks it uses, few of them very effective. It can use improvised weapons like a ball and chain, as well as apparently being armed with a cannon mounted under its head, which must be removed to fire it.

I've also been thinking of an idea where the monsters from Undertale settle in Sesame Street, acting as its protectors.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Wonder if other characters by Jim Henson Studios would also be part on that role? They made "Farscape", after all. And "The Dark Crystal".


----------



## Lord Zack

Yeah, I could see that. 

Another Undertale idea I have involves them piloting Gunmen from Gurren Lagann. Frisk would actually pilot a Lagann themself. Unfortunately the monsters, lacking determination also effectively lack Spiral Energy, making them similar to Beastmen in that regard.


----------



## kronos182

A couple more Skag variant breeds from Borderlands as a request from my deviantart page.

Barf Skag
These skags develop slightly different from adults, easily distinguished by their pinkish body and light brown armour on their back. Somewhat similar to Spitter Skag, they spit, or vomit a glob of 'puke' that is mildly acidic, but is sticky, causing temporary blindness and can inhibit movement until it dries and wears off, or is removed. They appear weaker than normal adult skags, just like their spitter kin, however they avoid melee combat even more.

*Skag, Barf*
Type: Animal
Size: Medium
CR: 3
Hit Points: 3d8+6 (19 hp)
Mas: 14
Init: +3 (+3 Dex)
Speed: 40 ft, burrow 15 ft
Defense: 16 (+3 Dex, +4 natural)
BAB/Grp: +3/+4
FS/Reach: 5 ft by 5 ft / 5 ft
Attacks: +3 melee Bite (1d6) or +3 melee tongue (1d4 bludgeoning), or +6 ranged Barf Spit (1d4 acid + special)
Full Attack: +3 melee Tongue (1d43), -1 2 Claw (1d6)
Special Attacks: Pounce
Special Qualities: Scent, Low-light vision, kinetic resistance 5, Acid Resistance 5.
Allegiances:
Saves: Fort +6, Reflex +7, Will +0
Reputation:
Abilities: Str 10, Dex 16, Con 14, Int 2, Wis 8, Cha 4
Skills: Hide +4*,  Listen +4, Move Silently +2, Spot +4
Feats:
Possessions:
Advancement: 5-8 HD (Medium)

Pounce (Ex): If a skag leaps upon a foe, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action, typically a tongue and two claw attacks.
Camouflage (Ex): When in rocky areas gain natural +4 to Hide checks.
Kinetic Resistance (Ex): The armour plating of the skag protect it from kinetic forms of attack (ballistic, crushing, slam, bludgeoning, slashing and piercing), giving it resistance 5 to these kind of attacks.
Tongue (Ex): As the skag gets older, its tongue gets longer and stronger, allowing it to whip and grab targets. Adult tongues have a reach of 5 feet.
Acid Resistance (Ex): The barf skag has Acid Resistance 5.
Barf Spit (Ex): The barf skag can spit a blog of vomit with a range increment of 50 feet, out to 5 increments, dealing 1d4 acid damage plus the target has to make a Reflex save 15 or be blinded for 1d4+1 rounds plus have speed reduced by half. A successful save only reduces speed by 10 feet and suffers -2 to attack rolls and skill checks for 1d4 rounds. A barf skag can spit barf up to 10 times at any given time, and must eat at least 5 lbs of food, which can include organic and inorganic matter to replenish 1 use of its spit.

Combat
Barf Skags are usually found in small groups (1d4) or 1 or 2 with 1d4 adults, they usually will flank and keep out of melee range where they can use their spit to hit and immobilize prey.


Chubby Skag
Chubby skag are a rare, large, heavy and muscular breed of skag, usually found only in large packs and in areas with large food sources. They are more rare than Alpha Skag, and are used to defend dens or to fight off extremely powerful threats to the den. They are slightly bigger than Alphas, and stronger, but they are not as intelligent or cunning as Alphas.

*Skag, Chubby*
Type: Animal
Size: Large
CR: 6
Hit Points: 10d8+18 (75 hp)
Mas: 16
Init: +1 (+2 Dex)
Speed: 50 ft, burrow 15 ft
Defense: 20 (-1 size +1 Dex, +9 natural)
BAB/Grp: +7/+2 /+ 15
FS/Reach: 5 ft by 10 ft / 5 ft, tongue 15 ft
Attacks: +13 melee Bite (1d10+6) or +13 melee tongue (1d8+6 bludgeoning)
Full Attack: +13 melee Tongue (1d8+6) and +8 2 Claw (1d12+6)
Special Attacks: Pounce, Rake, Charge
Special Qualities: Scent, Low-light vision, kinetic resistance 16, Improved Grab, Armour Breaker, Powerhouse, Powerful Attacks, Fast Heal 3
Allegiances:
Saves: Fort +10, Reflex +4, Will +1
Reputation:
Abilities: Str 22, Dex 11, Con 16, Int 3, Wis 8, Cha 4
Skills: Hide +4*,  Listen +4, Move Silently +2, Spot +4
Feats: Power Attack
Possessions:
Advancement: 10-14 HD (Large)

Pounce (Ex): If a skag leaps upon a foe, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action, typically a tongue and two claw attacks.
Camouflage (Ex): When in rocky areas gain natural +4 to Hide checks.
Rake (Ex): If the skag successfully grabs its prey (seem Improved Grab), it can make two rake attacks (+11 melee) with it claws as part of a full attack. Each successful rake attack deals 1d8+5.
Kinetic Resistance (Ex): The armour plating of the skag protect it from kinetic forms of attack (ballistic, crushing, slam, bludgeoning, slashing and piercing), giving it resistance 16 to these kind of attacks.
Improved Grab (Ex): To use this ability, the skag must hit with its tongue attack, if it gets a hold, it can rake.
Tongue (Ex): As the skag gets older, its tongue gets longer and stronger, allowing it to whip and grab targets. Alpha skag tongues have a reach of 15 feet.
Charge (Ex): As a full attack, the skag can charge a target, at +8 melee, but suffering -2 to Defense, with a speed of 80 ft, dealing 3d6 bludgeoning damage plus the target must make a Fort save DC 10 + 1/2 damage dealt or be knocked prone. A failed save by 5 or more the target is knocked prone 1d4x5 feet back.
Armour Breaker (Ex): The armour and claws of the chubby skag is shaped to allow it to pierce armour, able to ignore 6 points of DR/Hardness on a charge attack. Its claw or rake attacks can ignore 4 points of DR/Hardness.
Powerful Attacks (Ex): If the chubby skag uses the Power Attack feat, it adds double its strength bonus instead of the normal 1.5.
Powerhouse (Ex): Chubby skag have an incredible ability to seemingly store up energy then release it as increased strength to deal massive damage in their attacks. If the chubby does nothing for a round and seems to build up kinetic energy, during this time the chubby skag can't move, rendering it immobile. The chubby skag must use this stored energy within 2 rounds or it disipates, but when used, all attacks have double damage (for example claw does 2d12), and triples its strength modifier. Can only be used once every 1d4+1 rounds.
Fast Heal (Ex): The Chubby skag has incredible healing abilities, able to heal 3 hit points each round.

Combat
Chubby Skag are the heavy combatants, incredibly eager to engage in melee combat. They will usually use their powerhouse ability to increase their attack for their pounce or for a charge, delivering a potent first strike. If a target proves to be resilient, they will back out of melee range then use their powerhouse ability to charge for another powerful charge attack while other skag distract the target while it charges. Chubby Skag are very rarely found individually, and usually found with a minimum of 4 other adults or other skag, or in defense of a den with at least 1d12+4 other skag.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Think we had rules For Spiral Energy someplace? Or maybe that was on the WOTC forums.

BTW, nice Skags. When you think Borderlands, you think Skags.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Think we had rules For Spiral Energy someplace? Or maybe that was on the WOTC forums.
> 
> BTW, nice Skags. When you think Borderlands, you think Skags.




I don't think we actually stated out Spiral Energy.


----------



## kronos182

Quantradyne APOD-33 Dropship

The Quatradyne is a heavily armoured tactical transport equipped for both atmospheric and deep space flight, utilizing twin engines fed  hypergolic tanks that result in plasma exhaust, the engines are capable of changing their angles to allow it to hover to change direction quickly at slower speeds. Dropships are designed to carry anything from troops to siege tanks in both safety and speed. Landings are usually carried out conventionally through easy access from front and aft ramps and its base can descend from the ship. Troops can also rappel down using ropes, as well as side doors, but deployment through the side doors is slower. Later models were fitted with extraction fields and maglev lines in case the terrain is too difficult to land on, making for faster pickup and drop off of troops.
Loaded troops can fire their weapons through weapon ports that can be environmentally sealed to allow them to use them even in space. Internally there is room for 12 armoured troops, or can carry a vehicle underneath, up to a siege tank. Some models can carry more troops, and earlier experiments armed the ships, but it cut into transportation capabilities. Troops inside can connect to the ship's power bus and view the dropship's surroundings through the ship's sensors, allowing the troops to see the situation on the ground before they exit the ship. Dropships also hold additional ammunition packs and a stim pack dispenser. Signal boosters are installed, which automatically reroutes the communications of ground forces in range through them in order to allow for better communications range.
The ships are manned by a pilot and a co-pilot, although they can be piloted by a single person in an emergency.

*Quatradyne APOD-33 Dropship (PL6)*
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Dropship
Size: Gargantuan (-4)
Tactical Speed: 3000 ft
Defense: 6
Flat-Footed Defense: 6
Autopilot Defense:
Hardness: 30
Hit Dice: 10d20 (200 hp)
Initiative Modifier:
Pilot's Class Bonus:
Pilot's Dex Modifier:
Gunner's Attack Bonus:
Length: 59 ft
Weight: 120,000 lbs
Targeting System Bonus:
Crew: 1-2
Passenger Capacity: 12
Cargo Capacity: 6000 lbs internally or external cargo (vehicles such as vulture bikes to a siege tank)
Grapple Modifier: +12
Base PDC: 52
Restriction: Res +2

Attack: None

Attack of Opportunity:

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Firing ports, Extraction Field
Engines: Ion Engine
Armour: Neo-Steel
Defense Systems: Chaff launcher, radiation shielding
Sensors: Class II Sensor Array
Communications: Radio transceiver
Weapons: none
Grappling Systems: Grapplers

*Neo-Steel*
Standard Neo-Steel plating is composed of high-purity mineral ores fused with the natural Mineral Field crystals so common in the Korpulu sector. It provides increased protection, though marks a noticeable increase in mass; loss of mobility results.
Hardness: 30
Tactical Speed Penalty: -500 Feet (-1 Square)
Weight: 1/8th of the Starship
PDC: 10+1/2 of the Starship
Restriction: None

*Firing Ports*
The ship is equipped with special firing ports that allow passengers to fire their weapons at anything attacking the equipped ship. The drop ship has 8 ports in total, allowing 2 firing forward, two each side and 2 to the rear, but suffer -2 to attack rolls. The ports are designed to allow C-10, C-14, C-20 and similar Terran weapons used by Space Marines and Ghosts.

*Extraction Field*
Extraction fields are devices that uses technology similar to gravity accelerators, that allow equipped ships to lift objects to the ship while it is still airborne. However this requires the ship to remain motionless, as well as those caught in the beam. This limits its use for quick dustoffs. The beam has a range of 90 feet,can lift an object of medium size (such as a marine in armour) at a rate of 30 feet as a move action, or 60 ft as a full round action. Large objects and vehicles take longer, moving 30 ft as a full round action.

Variants

Armed Dropship
The armed dropship sacrifices the ability to carry any external cargo or vehicles to mount weapons to allow the ship to defend itself and attack ground targets before landing and releasing its troops. The Armed Dropship mounts a battery of three gauss guns plus two missile launchers.
Make the following changes to create an Armed Dropship:
Increase hit die/points to 11d20 (220 hit points);
Remove Grapplers & ability to carry vehicles externally;
Add battery of 3 Gauss guns;
Add Targeting System;
Increase attack bonus +2 (targeting system), +4 when firing Gauss guns;
Add two CHE missile launchers with total of 16 missiles per launcher;
Increase PDC to 53;
Increase Restriction to Military +3


----------



## kronos182

G-226 Medical Transport aka Medivac

The G-226 Medical Transport is transport ship based on the APOD-33 Dropship, only larger, fitted with a state-of-the-art medical bay and triage station that uses auto-sutures and laser scalpels to seal wounds and repair tissue almost as fast as its mangled. The medical bay and triage station are in the rear of the ship, so there is only a large loading ramp at the front of the ship. Despite the additional size, weight and equipment, the more powerful engines allow provide no lose in speed and is actually faster than the old APOD-33 drop ship, plus an array of stabilizers and gyroscopes housed in the airframe that allow the ship to maintain a level flight path.
To allow the ship to be versatile, the Medivac ship can carry drops and vehicles under it like the older dropship, and can carry even the massive thor. To aid in rapid unloading and loading, the medivac is fitted with a gravity tube, a great improvement over the extraction fields of the older APOD-33s

*G-226  Medical Transport (PL6)*
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Dropship
Size: Colossal (-8)
Tactical Speed: 3500 ft
Defense: 2
Flat-Footed Defense: 2
Autopilot Defense:
Hardness: 30
Hit Dice: 13d20 (260 hp)
Initiative Modifier:
Pilot's Class Bonus:
Pilot's Dex Modifier:
Gunner's Attack Bonus:
Length: 77 ft
Weight: 920,000 lbs
Targeting System Bonus:
Crew: 1-2 pilots +2 to 4 medical personnel
Passenger Capacity: Up to 30 standing or 12 standing/sitting and up to 10 patients in beds, or 20 in beds
Cargo Capacity: 3000 lbs internally or external cargo (vehicles such as vulture bikes to a siege tank)
Grapple Modifier: +12
Base PDC: 54
Restriction: Res +2

Attack: None

Attack of Opportunity:

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Firing ports, Gravity Tube, Medical Bay & Triage
Engines: Ion Engine
Armour: Neo-Steel
Defense Systems: Chaff launcher, radiation shielding
Sensors: Class II Sensor Array
Communications: Radio transceiver
Weapons: none
Grappling Systems: Grapplers

*Neo-Steel*
Standard Neo-Steel plating is composed of high-purity mineral ores fused with the natural Mineral Field crystals so common in the Korpulu sector. It provides increased protection, though marks a noticeable increase in mass; loss of mobility results.
Hardness: 30
Tactical Speed Penalty: -500 Feet (-1 Square)
Weight: 1/8th of the Starship
PDC: 10+1/2 of the Starship
Restriction: None

*Firing Ports*
The ship is equipped with special firing ports that allow passengers to fire their weapons at anything attacking the equipped ship. The drop ship has 8 ports in total, allowing 2 firing forward, two each side and 2 to the rear, but suffer -2 to attack rolls. The ports are designed to allow C-10, C-14, C-20 and similar Terran weapons used by Space Marines and Ghosts.

*Gravity Tube*
Gravity Tubes are advanced versions of the extraction fields used by the dropship, that allow equipped ships to lift objects to the ship while it is still airborne. Unlike the extraction fields, anyone in a gravity tube field might be immobile, but they are able to still fire their weapon, which can aid in protecting the ship. The beam has a range of 120 feet, can lift an object of medium size (such as a marine in armour) at a rate of 60 feet as a move action, or 120 ft as a full round action. Large objects and vehicles take longer, moving 30 ft as a standard action for large, 15 feet as a standard action for gargantuan, 10 feet per round for colossal sized objects.

*Ranged Auto-Sutures and Laser Scalpels*
This device allows a medic onboard the ship to remotely provide some healing for an ally if they are not able to get them on board the Medivac, or the medivac is full. A person operating this device needs to make a ranged touch attack, with a range increment of 20 feet out to 5 increments, which can heal any organic living target for 1d6 points of damage on a successful hit. If the user has 4 ranks or more in Treat Injury skill, gains +1 to the ranged attack roll and can heal a bonus +2 hit points per strike.

*Medical Bay & Triage*
The Medivac has a built in medical bay and triage to allow on board medics to treat the wounded quickly. Advanced First Aid and Surgical kits with at least enough supplies for to treat various conditions up to 20 times, plus have enough supplies to heal up to 100 hit points.

Options
*Hydrogen Injectors*
The ship can be fitted with an afterburner system. The pilot can perform the afterburn maneuver, increasing speed by 1000 ft.
PDC: 35

*Advanced Healing AI*
The medivac is fitted with an advanced AI that can aid in healing allies. Grants +2 to all heal checks by on board medics. The AI can also make use of the Ranged Auto-Sutures and Laser Scalpels, allowing a medic and the AI to heal 2 people at once. The AI has a ranged attack bonus of +5. Alternatively the AI can attempt to heal 2 people at once by itself, but each ranged attack roll is only made at +3.
PDC: 34

*Regenerative Bio-Steel*
The ship's hull is replaced with a regenerative bio-steel that slowly repairs damage over time using internal nanobots. The ship can repair 1d6 hit points per round as long as the ship is above 50 hit points.
PDC: 65
Res: Mil +4

*Vanadium Plating*
Additional armour plating made of Vanadium. Adds +1 to ship's Defense from armour, plus grants bonus hit points equal to 10% of the ship, but slows the ship by 250 ft. Can be added a total of 4 time with all bonuses and penalties stacking.
PDC: 41
Res: Mil +4


----------



## kronos182

Wraith Fighter
The Wraith is a Terran space superiority fighter that was first developed during the Guild Wars in the Koprulu Sector, then used in the first Great War with the Zerg and Protoss, but was not used as much in the Second Great War.
It has a three winged design, with the upper two wings angling down, while the third wing points down from the bottom of the hull. The end of the wings mount lasers and under the upper wings are missiles, the primary weapons. While the weapons are excellent for anti-air purposes, they are weak against ground targets, plus the light armour of the craft makes it vulnerable to sustained attacks. Wraiths uses their high speed and maneuverability to avoid damage, while later and present models also include a potent displacement field that renders it virtually invisible.
Capable of both atmospheric and deep space flight, they can withstand planetary entry and can reach orbit under their own power, however they lack any means of interstellar travel, and must be carried aboard larger ships.

CF/A-17 Wraith
The first version of the Wraith was armed with only air-to-air missiles as its primary missile was attacking capital ships and other fighters. This version was used during the Guild Wars production of this version is rare except for export, and is considered obsolete.

*CF/A-17 Wraith (PL6)*
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Fighter
Size: Gargantuan (-4)
Tactical Speed: 3500 ft
Defense: 6
Flat-Footed Defense: 6
Autopilot Defense:
Hardness: 16
Hit Dice: 7d20 (140 hp)
Initiative Modifier:
Pilot's Class Bonus:
Pilot's Dex Modifier:
Gunner's Attack Bonus:
Length: 25 ft
Weight: 37,000 lb.
Targeting System Bonus: +2
Crew: 1
Passenger Capacity: 0
Cargo Capacity: 30 lb
Grapple Modifier: +8
Base PDC: 45
Restriction: Mil +3

Attack:
2 Fire-linked CHE missile launchers -2 ranged (9d12)

Attack of Opportunity:  None

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Improved maneuverability
Engines: Thrusters, Ion engine
Armour: Light Neo-Steel
Defense Systems: Radiation shielding, Chaff launcher (6 bundles)
Sensors: Class II sensor system, targeting system
Communications: Radio transceiver
Weapons: 2 CHE missile launchers (16 missiles each)
Grappling Systems: None

CF/A-17G Wraith
The CF/A-17G Wraith is an upgraded version and has become the standard version of the Wraith. Improvements include the addition of a laser on the lower wing to allow it to attack ground targets. The CHE missiles were replaced with Gemini Missiles for improved anti-air combat. Other improvements includes the ability to hover, a cloaking device is installed, allowing for improved survivability, and improved sensors.

*CF/A-17G Wraith (PL6)*
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Fighter
Size: Gargantuan (-4)
Tactical Speed: 4000 ft
Defense: 6
Flat-Footed Defense: 6
Autopilot Defense:
Hardness: 16
Hit Dice: 8d20 (160 hp)
Initiative Modifier:
Pilot's Class Bonus:
Pilot's Dex Modifier:
Gunner's Attack Bonus:
Length: 25 ft
Weight: 39,000 lb.
Targeting System Bonus: +2
Crew: 1
Passenger Capacity: 0
Cargo Capacity: 30 lb
Grapple Modifier: +8
Base PDC: 48
Restriction: Mil +3

Attack:
2 Fire-linked Gemini missile launchers -2 ranged (9d12);
Or 1 Burst laser -2 ranged (6d8)

Attack of Opportunity:  None

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Improved thrust, improved maneuverability
Engines: Thrusters, Ion engine
Armour: Light Neo-Steel
Defense Systems: Radiation shielding, Chaff launcher (6 bundles), Cloaking screen
Sensors: Class III sensor system, targeting system
Communications: Radio transceiver
Weapons: 2 Gemini missile launchers (20 missiles each), 1 burst laser
Grappling Systems: None

*Cloaking Screen*
This device wraps light and energy around the ship's hull, rendering the ship invisible to visual and electronic sensors. A cloaked ship has total concealment, to attack a cloaked ship attacker must guess in which square the ship currently is (through some means of sensors, or guessing), and even if accurate, there is a 50% chance the attack misses. Can't be used in conjunction with chaff, or any other fields.
A wraith can only remain cloaked for 10 rounds under combat conditions, or 10 minutes while moving at cruising speeds, after which requires a 10 minute cool down.

*Improved Maneuverability*
The Wraith is designed to be incredibly maneuverable, allowing it to avoid enemy fire. Grants +4 to Pilot checks for performing stunt maneuvers.

*Light Neo-Steel*
Light Neo-Steel plating is composed of impure mineral ores such as iron fused with the natural Mineral Field crystals so common in the Korpulu sector. It provides minimal protection, but remains cheap and light, ideal for the Terran armada.
Hardness: 16
Tactical Speed Penalty: None
Weight: 1/10th of the Starship
PDC: 5+1/2 of the Starship
Restriction: None

*Gemini Missiles*
Gemini missiles are designed for use against other aircraft and starships. Against such targets they grant +2 to attack rolls, but suffer -2 and critical is only on a natural roll of 20, to attack targets on the ground. 

NameDamageCriticalDamage TypeRange IncrRate of FireMin Ship SizePDCResGemini Missiles12d819-20Ballistic/fire-SemiHuge29Mil(+3)

*Burst Laser*
The burst laser on the Wraith is a standard laser with semi and automatic fire capability, gains +2 to attack rolls against ground targets, plus the Reflex DC for the Autofire attack is 17 instead of the normal 15. If the autofire is used against a target of Huge size or more, and it fails the save, the target suffers double damage. Against airborne or space craft suffers -4 to attack rolls.
PDC: 30
Res: Mil +3

Variants

DF/A-19 Wraith Mk2
The DF/A-19 Wraith Mk2 is an upgraded version, possessing greater resilience and more powerful weapons without a loss of speed. Originally used by the mercenary group "Unholy" Tara's Stalkers. Mounts three burst lasers, with the additional two mounted on the ends of the upper wings. The engines are upgraded and the armour is upgraded to standard Neo-Steel. The Gemini missiles are upgraded to Gemini Mk2 and the engines are upgraded to compensate for the additional weight of armour and weapons.
Make the following changes on a CF/A-19G to make a DF/A-19 Wraith Mk2:
Increase hit dice to 10d20 (200 hit points);
Replace Light Neo-Steel armour with Neo-Steel armour;
Increase Hardness to 30;
Add 2 additional Improved Thrust (+500 ft);
Add 2 additional Burst Lasers (fire-liked and battery changes damage to 9d8 plus Reflex save DC increases to 19 additional +1 to attack rolls);
Replace Gemini Missiles with Gemini Mk2 Missiles;
PDC: 50

CF/B-19 Wraith
This version of the Wraith was the last in production, seen in use during the start of the Second Great War, but fell out of favour as the Banshee and Viking were seen as better alternatives. It boasts three heavy burst lasers, can mount either Gemini or Gemini mk2 missiles, depending on availability, with expanded magazines for a greater payload.
Make the following changes to a CF/A-19 Wraith to make a CF/B-19 Wraith:
Increase hit dies to 12d20 (240 hit points)
Replace Light Neo-Steel armour with Neo-Steel;
Increase hardness to 30;
Add 2 additional Improved Thrust (+500 ft);
Replace burst laser with 3 heavy burst lasers (fire-linked battery deals 12d8 fire, Reflex save DC increases to 20, plus additional +1 to attack roll);
Can fire Gemini or Gemini Mk2 missiles;
Missile magazines increased to 24 missiles each (total of 48);
PDC 51
Res: Mil +4


*Gemini Mk2 Missiles*
Gemini Mk2 missiles are upgraded Gemini missiles with improved warheads and targeting systems. Against air and space targets they grant +4 to attack rolls and critical damage is x3, but suffer -2 and critical is only on a natural roll of 20, to attack targets on the ground.

NameDamageCriticalDamage TypeRange IncrRate of FireMin Ship SizePDCResGemini Missiles16d819-20Ballistic/fire-SemiHuge31Mil(+3)



*Heavy Burst Laser*
The burst laser on the Wraith is a heavy laser with semi and automatic fire capability, gains +3 to attack rolls against ground targets, plus the Reflex DC for the Autofire attack is 18 instead of the normal 15. If the autofire is used against a target of Huge size or more, and it fails the save, the target suffers double damage. Against airborne or space craft suffers -5 to attack rolls.
PDC: 32
Res: Mil +3


Options
*Apollo Reactor*
The Apollo reactors are high yield uranium reactors are improved reactors fitted to Wraith fighters, allowing them operate their cloaking fields longer, and even have shields installed.
A wraith with an Apollo reactor can remain cloaked for 15 rounds (1.5 minutes) under combat conditions, or 15 minutes while traveling at cruising speeds.
PDC: 35

*Tomahawk Power Cells*
Improved power cells that help reduce the cool down for the cloaking screen. Reduces the cool down time of the cloaking screen by half, down to 5 minutes. The cool down can be reduced to 1 minute, but the cloak will require 1 hour cool down after that use.
PDC: 30

*Displacement Field*
A special field that can be used in conjunction with the cloaking field. While active, and an attack would hit, there is an additional 20% chance the attack misses. However while the displacement field is active, the operational time the cloak can remain active is reduced by half.
PDC: 39
Res: Mil (+3)

*Cellular Reactor*
A powerful reactor that was developed from studying the Zerg. These powerful reactors grant lots of power for the cloak and any shields that could be installed. The cloaking screen can be activated for 30 rounds (3 min) under combat conditions, or 30 minutes at cruising speeds.
PDC: 39

*Regenerative Bio-Steel*
The ship's hull is replaced with a regenerative bio-steel that slowly repairs damage over time using internal nanobots. The ship can repair 1d6 hit points per round as long as the ship is above 50 hit points.
PDC: 65
Res: Mil +3

*Vanadium Plating*
Additional armour plating made of Vanadium. Adds +1 to ship's Defense from armour, plus grants bonus hit points equal to 10% of the ship, but slows the ship by 250 ft. Can be added a total of 4 time with all bonuses and penalties stacking.
PDC: 41
Res: Mil +3

*Pulse Amplifier*
An upgrade developed by Rory Swann, making it a difficult upgrade to acquire, but a powerful upgrade. This device uses the energy of the ship's movement to enhance the damage of its weapons. As long as the ship moves at least 2000 ft before firing, the Wraith's missiles deal double damage and the lasers deal triple damage that round. This upgrade can only be used 5 times in a row before requiring a 5 minute cool down.
PDC: 50
Res: Rare +5


----------



## Lord Zack

I found something: https://beekaydubya.blogspot.com/2019/07/the-em-50-urban-assault-vehicle.html?m=1


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Ok, that is s very nice piece of hardware.


----------



## Lord Zack

I wonder if there might be a paramilitary version or some other version with a lower restriction level? I mean even on Coreline a motorhome with a tank gun seems like the thing you want to regulate.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> I wonder if there might be a paramilitary version or some other version with a lower restriction level? I mean even on Coreline a motorhome with a tank gun seems like the thing you want to regulate.




Technically.. using current laws.. it's outright illegal for civilians, so at least Military Restriction..
I don't think we've covered how some laws would have to change due to metahumans, super powers, various augmentations (technological, biological, magical), powerful classes (magical girls for example) or races. 
I forget, did we do something like Superhero Registration Act (ala Marvel comics), or Seqovia (or however it's spelt) Accords from the MCU, for Coreline? I mean.. do places require anyone that has abilities above peak normal human abilities to register what their powers or abilities, physical levels are? Do places require anyone with a cybernetic arm (even a civilian model that looks and acts just like their original arm with no upgrades) to register it as a potential weapon? At the very least, a decent civilian cybernetic arm with no upgrades, just well crafted, can be treated as if they are armed with a baseball bat or crowbar if they seriously hurt someone. 

Oh.. this can lead to some fun, or at least intriguing adventure seeds.. City X is passing laws that require all cybernetics to be registered and while within their city, all weapon systems or extra systems must be disabled so they function as a normal person. Those in certain professions can only turn on their 'upgrades' while on the job (construction workers can activate their enhanced strength only on the job site, police and military can only activate any built in weapons or vision upgrades, etc while on duty, and if a weapon a gun camera activates automatically).
PCs can either help the government track down folks who are not registering their cybernetics, OR can help run a type of underground.. smuggling in materials for folks who need cybernetic replacements that are shielded against scans to detect cybernetics, break into government buildings and databases to modify their databases of registered cyborgs.. implant a virus into their system that when they use their scanners to scan someone for cybernetics the virus will create false readings, or can do other interesting things..

I can come up with all kinds of ideas.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

It's "Sokovia".  Current headcanon is that the SHRA is active as a law in the United States but is the most absolutely unobtrusive version of it that is possible (mostly as a gigantic middle finger to Tony Stark). Dunno what would be the best official document to compare it to, but what Stark wanted (the SHRA as written in the comics.... exactly) and how it is on the Line are very different.

Maybe it's kind of like whatever laws Quirks have in BNHA, but even that has changes (using a power for self-defense is not an automatic book-throw by the cops, although there's probably going to be some additional questions to ask during the investigation, being a superhero is a job you need a license for, but depending on jurisdiction and things like another super vouching for you a license can be obtained with a weekend training or it takes a full-blown course).

The adventure idea is still pretty sound. Fiction being what it is, doesn't takes much for a guy to pop out of the shadows and try to change the rules to fit whatever scheme he has going.

And outside of civilization, almost anything goes when it comes to vehicle weapons. The hard part of outfitting a motorhome with a tank cannon is finding the tank cannon, installing the tank cannon, and finding a supply of tank cannon ammo in the wild.

I guess a version of the motor home made by a paramilitary group would either aim to be a better mobile base, troop carrier, or intelligence vehicle and switch to weapons easier to acquire like more machine guns. Or maybe even just ditch it and change it for more proper gear. Including, ironically, maybe a bed.

Checking through my old stuff, I found an old Car Wars rulebook. Now I wonder that RV would do well carrying a team of people following a Trucker Brotherhood convoy.


----------



## Lord Zack

The idea I had was for a version that took a few things out to avoid a Military Restriction.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> The idea I had was for a version that took a few things out to avoid a Military Restriction.




Depending where it's built, most automatic weapons are restricted or military.. so if you could get some Licenced rifles, modified them to semi or full auto, this act in itself is illegal in many areas.
Flamethrowers... dicey territory on legality..

Unless such a vehicle is produced by the companies that build those armoured SUVs with the miniguns, which again require SERIOUS licencing/restriction, but then it'd be limited to at most a single .50 cal, and a few machineguns, maybe a grenade launcher.


----------



## Lord Zack

I believe it's been suggested that DC also has laws regulating the usage of super-powered beings abilities.

Who named Coreline, in universe? Reed Richards perhaps?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Only one I truly can admit of hearing about being applied is one where supers are allowed to witness with their secret identities.

And the JSA disbanding because they weren't gonna take McCarthy calling them "communists".

And a one-issue story in "Power Girl" where PG and Batman manage to defuse some bunch of Jack Bauer wannabes from creating an "anti-superpowered-terrorism" law (although I guess it was more like screwing them over because they wanted to make some poor guy with Qurac immigrant parents from being used as its foundation).

Never established who called the Core Timeline just that. Implication I think was someone declared it the "Core Timeline" with that exact term and someone on the street cut it down to "Coreline" and the street adopted it.

I admit of being a big fan of that line by William Gibson, "the street finds its own uses for things".

If you think Richards named it the "Core Timeline", it sounds cool (being such a precise term it's obviously got to be him or some other big-wig scientist-type that wants to be precise). The question then becomes who coined the street term.


----------



## Lord Zack

Could be some random person, but I'm thinking maybe a famous NPC from Shadowrun. I'm just not familiar enough with Shadowrun to say who exactly off the top of my head.

I had an idea that the Fel Dynasty and the ruling family of the Third Imperium from Traveller may have allied together in the traditional manner among nobility and royalty. That being a royal marriage.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

FastJack. SR verse hacker supreme. He is the one who coined "CoreLine".


----------



## Lord Zack

I've been thinking about how to incorporate EVE Online into Coreline. My basic ideas are that the EVE Gate becomes accessible and allows the various Corporations and Alliances access to the Coreline Milky Way. They flock to the more lawless areas of space, like the Shackleton Expanse (from Star Trek Adventures, and also an area of interest for the Galactic Empire) and the Galactic Rim. Local governments possibly start contracting shipbuilding corporations to build vessels using New Eden technology, possibly including the massive (Super Star Destroyer) sized Titans. Things start blowing up.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Need more info on EVE.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Ok, new forum format. Dunno what to think of it. Hope it's easy to handle.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Ok, new forum format. Dunno what to think of it. Hope it's easy to handle.




I've gotta fix all my tables in previous posts... 
I like how there are more posts per page.. but the post 'area' is smaller.. maybe something in the settings can fix that..


----------



## kronos182

So while the boards were down, I've started work on some stuff.. Like I did the B2 Super Battle Droids (up on deviantart at the moment, will post here shortly..
I've got some A.I.M. stuff started, working on the Y-Wing, working on some Mega Man stuff..
I know I've got a long list of stuff to still work on, but anything specific you guys want to see in the next few days to week since I've got the next 3 days off (not counting today).


----------



## kronos182

*B2 Super Battle Droids*
B2 super battle droids are advanced battle droids used by the Confederacy of Independent Systems during the Clone Wars. These droids were larger, stronger and better armed and armoured over the older B1s, and like the Gen2 versions of the B1s, they did not require a command system to control them, only to give them their initial orders, then their onboard processors would carry out the orders until finished, or if interrupted they could defend themselves until contact was re-established. Although the B2s had independent processors to allow them to function on their own, they were quite simple, not able to formulate complex strategies, relying on living commanders or tactical droids, otherwise they would use straight forward simple tactics of move shoot until target is destroyed and moving forward to next target, and can prioritize closest targets or those attacking them directly, or a person or object they are told to defend. They had a similar, although slightly larger head to the B1s, but it is almost buried in the 'neck' armour, with limited movement, thus the B2 has simple sensors to give it a larger field of vision. The best is barreled shaped with its armour, while the lower torso is slightly more angled for deflection and movement.
B2s have improved actuators for increased strength, with heavier armour and armed with a dual blaster on one wrist, making them dangerous in both melee and ranged combat.

While originally used by the Trade Federation and the Separatist Droid Army in large groups as these droids were best used enmass due to their limited intelligence, and quite outdated. In Coreline these droids make for decent security or combat units, especially if one has lots of credits to spend on replacements.

*B2-Series Super Battle Droid (PL6)*
CR: 3
Size: Med (7.1 ft)
Hit Points: 3d10+10; 35 hp
Init: -1 (-3 Gen 1 only)
Speed: 25 ft
Defense: 15 (+5 armour)
Hardness: 5
BAB/Grp: +2/+4
Attack: +1 ranged Dual Wrist Blaster 5d10, or +4 melee 1d4+2 lethal
FS/Reach: 5 ft/5 ft
Special Attacks:
Special Qualities:
Saves: Fort + 0, Reflex +0 , Will -1
Abilities: Str 14, Dex 10, Con , Int 8, Wis 8, Cha 6
Skills: Listen +2, Spot +2, Search +1
Feats: Personal Firearms Proficiency

Frame: biomorph
Locomotion: legs (pair)
Manipulators: 2 hands
Armour: Alumisteel
Superstructure: Light Alumisteel
Sensors: Class I
Skill Software: Listen +2, Spot +2, Search +2
Feat Software: Personal Firearms Proficiency
Accessories: feat progit (personal firearms proficiency), AV transmitter, vocalizer, skill progit x3 (+2), dual wrist blaster, integrated alumisteel armour
PDC: 25

*Combat*
B2 Battle droids are used in large squads or to supplement B1 groups with heavier firepower, generally all blasting at once, or staggered, depending on if they can all see a target, with many attacking the same target. To simplify combat, treat groups of 5 as single targets, adding total HP together, attacks rolls as if a battery (total +4), damage as fire-linked (7d10), Defense treated as 16 (a little harder to hit as they are moving and spaced out). For every 55 points of damage to the group, reduce attack by 1, reduce damage for blaster and melee by 1 die after 70 points of damage. Larger groups can be created, combining groups of 5 counting as a single entity linking 5 groups together.

*Dual Wrist Blaster*
This built in weapon on the right hand of the droid is a cut down version of two E-5 used by the B1s, with a shorter barrel for reduced range, but fire-linked for greater damage. Tied to the droid's power systems for unlimited ammunition. Deals 5d10 fire damage, range increment 40 ft, S/A, -1 to attack rolls.

*Commander Package*
These droids are programmed to be leaders of a group of droids. Make the following changes, with skills replacing the original as below:
+1 to attack;
Skills: Listen +3, Search +3, Spot +2, Knowledge Tactics +2;
*Coordinate talent;
PDC +1.
*Coordinate Talent the B2 Command unit uses is slightly modified from the normal talent D20 Modern page 31. The B2 Command unit has an effective Cha of 10 (+0 to rolls) for purposes for rolls, DC 10 +1/25 droids to coordinate, with range of 100 ft, able to coordinate up to 100 droids of B1 or B2-Series, lasting for a total of 1d4+1 rounds.

*Variant Models*

*B2-B Super Battle Droid*
A minor upgrade to the B2 super battle droid that mounts two dual wrist blaster, able to fire both at the same target, or different ones, with an armour cover over the blasters to prevent them from getting damaged.
Make the following changes to the B2 to make a B2-B:
Increase Hit Points to 40;
Add second Dual Wrist Blaster (firing both at same target as a battery adds +1 to attack roll, or fire-linked to deal 8d10 damage);
Add special attack Mow Down;
Add special quality Relentless Barrage;
PDC: +1

*Mow Down*
As a full round action, the B2-B can fire both dual wrist blasters as it stretches its arms outward, making a full-automatic fire attack that covers a 5 foot deep, 50 foot wide area, Reflex save DC 15 for half damage.

*Relentless Barrage*
If an allied droid or ally within 30 feet of the B2-B is attacked and damaged by an enemy within 50 feet of the B2-B and it is aware of the attacker, the B2-B has a 25% chance to gain a free attack to attack that attacker with one of its dual wrist blasters at -4 to attack roll. The B2-B can only make 3 such free reaction attacks in a round.

*B2-HA Series Super Battle Droid*
The B2-HA are similar to the B2 except that the arm equipped with the dual blasters is replaced with either a laser cannon or a rocket launcher, and has heat dissipating vanes on its back, as well as an additional sensors and improved targeting systems.
Make the following changes to the B2 or B2-B to make a B2-HA Series:
Increase Int and Wis to 10;
Adjust Int & Wis based skills by +1;
Increase base attack bonus with ranged weapons by +1;
Add laser cannon OR rocket launcher;
PDC +2

*Laser Cannon*
The B2-HA can be fitted with a laser cannon on one arm, while slow to fire, it is a potent anti-armour weapon.
Damage: 6d8, ignores 5 points of hardness
Critical: X3
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 70 ft.
Rate of Fire: Single
Magazine: 10 shots, regenerates 1 shot every 4 rounds.

*Rocket Launcher*
Alternatively the B2-HA can be armed with a rocket launcher, has limited ammunition capacity, but greater range and area effect. Several missiles are carried inside the arm and the droid's armoured body. An external magazine can be mounted on the droid's back with an additional 20 rockets, but slows the droid's movement by reducing speed by 5 feet to only 20 ft.
Damage: 5d6 10 foot radius, Reflex DC 15 for half
Critical: X2
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 200 ft.
Rate of Fire: S
Magazine: 10 internal


*B2 Grapple Droid*
These droids were designed by the Separatists and overseen by General Grievous for the attack on Coruscant, optimized for hand-to-hand combat, boasting increased strength and each arm was fitted with heavy grapple claws that were electrified, similar to the electro-staffs, to make them resistant to light sabers, making these droids the primary anti-jedi units, although not many were produced. However due to the design of the grapple claws, these droids could not hold blasters, nor where they equipped with wrist blasters. These droids will use one claw defensively to deflect light sabers while the other claw is used to attack.
Make the following changes to the B2 or B2-B to make a B2 Grapple Droid:
Increase Str to 18;
Increase melee attack rolls to +7 (counting in new Str);
Increased Grapple bonus to +10 for one grapple claw, +14 if using both grapple claws;
Add 2 grapple claws (one each arm);
PDC: +2

*Grapple Claws*
These two prong pincer large claws are excellent for grabbing targets, and can be electrofied similar to electro-staffs, allowing them to resist light sabers. The claws can be used to impale, grab or cut a target, and can punch through armour.
Damage: 2d6+1d6, ignore 5 points of hardness/DR / 2d8+1d6
Critical: X2 /x3
Damage Type: Piercing + electricity / Slashing + electricity
Range Increment: Melee
Weight: 15 lbs added to droid.
Purchase DC: 23.
Restriction: Res (+2).
Grants +4 each claw to grapple checks, suffers -2 to all checks requiring manual dexterity or use of handheld weapons. While grappling and successfully maintains their grip, automatically deals slashing damage to the target. Can be used to protect against melee strikes such as a small shield, granting +4 to Defense against melee strikes, but can't be used to attack with in the same round. Lightsabers deal half damage while electrified, and can't ignore any damage reduction/hardness.


*B2-RP Battle Droid*
This modified B2-B droid is fitted with a jetpack, giving it flight capability in both atmosphere and space. They are used in boarding ships or stations, launched from a carrier ship and allowed to board the target, or used in areas with rough terrain where land mobility is difficult.
Make the following changes to B2-B to make a B2-RP:
Add jetpack with fuel for 4 hours of flight;
Atmospheric fly speed of 100 ft (personal scale) / 150 vehicle scale;
Space speed 1000 ft;
PDC: +1


----------



## Lord Zack

The first place I suggest to go to get information on EVE Online is TV Tropes. That applies to pretty much anything though. There appear to be multiple wikis of varying qualities, I'm not sure which is best.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Idea for a Battle Droid variant: the "Sawyer" variant. It is recycled Battledroids that got the blasters replaced for chainsaws or blades and most of the programming is gone from degraded memories or reprogramming. They just go "attack, Attack, ATTACK!!!" even more than usual. Less armor but probably have it replaced with a special quality like "Slasher Droid" that adds to Intimidation rolls or something.

Named after the titular cannibal family of "The Texas Chainsaw Massacre". First appearance was among Nutjob (anti-Fiction militia) groups, hence why they are even more cobbled together that the average "Ugly".



kronos182 said:


> *B2 Super Battle Droids*
> B2 super battle droids are advanced battle droids used by the Confederacy of Independent Systems during the Clone Wars. These droids were larger, stronger and better armed and armoured over the older B1s, and like the Gen2 versions of the B1s, they did not require a command system to control them, only to give them their initial orders, then their onboard processors would carry out the orders until finished, or if interrupted they could defend themselves until contact was re-established. Although the B2s had independent processors to allow them to function on their own, they were quite simple, not able to formulate complex strategies, relying on living commanders or tactical droids, otherwise they would use straight forward simple tactics of move shoot until target is destroyed and moving forward to next target, and can prioritize closest targets or those attacking them directly, or a person or object they are told to defend. They had a similar, although slightly larger head to the B1s, but it is almost buried in the 'neck' armour, with limited movement, thus the B2 has simple sensors to give it a larger field of vision. The best is barreled shaped with its armour, while the lower torso is slightly more angled for deflection and movement.
> B2s have improved actuators for increased strength, with heavier armour and armed with a dual blaster on one wrist, making them dangerous in both melee and ranged combat.
> 
> While originally used by the Trade Federation and the Separatist Droid Army in large groups as these droids were best used enmass due to their limited intelligence, and quite outdated. In Coreline these droids make for decent security or combat units, especially if one has lots of credits to spend on replacements.
> 
> *B2-Series Super Battle Droid (PL6)*
> CR: 3
> Size: Med (7.1 ft)
> Hit Points: 3d10+10; 35 hp
> Init: -1 (-3 Gen 1 only)
> Speed: 25 ft
> Defense: 15 (+5 armour)
> Hardness: 5
> BAB/Grp: +2/+4
> Attack: +1 ranged Dual Wrist Blaster 5d10, or +4 melee 1d4+2 lethal
> FS/Reach: 5 ft/5 ft
> Special Attacks:
> Special Qualities:
> Saves: Fort + 0, Reflex +0 , Will -1
> Abilities: Str 14, Dex 10, Con , Int 8, Wis 8, Cha 6
> Skills: Listen +2, Spot +2, Search +1
> Feats: Personal Firearms Proficiency
> 
> Frame: biomorph
> Locomotion: legs (pair)
> Manipulators: 2 hands
> Armour: Alumisteel
> Superstructure: Light Alumisteel
> Sensors: Class I
> Skill Software: Listen +2, Spot +2, Search +2
> Feat Software: Personal Firearms Proficiency
> Accessories: feat progit (personal firearms proficiency), AV transmitter, vocalizer, skill progit x3 (+2), dual wrist blaster, integrated alumisteel armour
> PDC: 25
> 
> *Combat*
> B2 Battle droids are used in large squads or to supplement B1 groups with heavier firepower, generally all blasting at once, or staggered, depending on if they can all see a target, with many attacking the same target. To simplify combat, treat groups of 5 as single targets, adding total HP together, attacks rolls as if a battery (total +4), damage as fire-linked (7d10), Defense treated as 16 (a little harder to hit as they are moving and spaced out). For every 55 points of damage to the group, reduce attack by 1, reduce damage for blaster and melee by 1 die after 70 points of damage. Larger groups can be created, combining groups of 5 counting as a single entity linking 5 groups together.
> 
> *Dual Wrist Blaster*
> This built in weapon on the right hand of the droid is a cut down version of two E-5 used by the B1s, with a shorter barrel for reduced range, but fire-linked for greater damage. Tied to the droid's power systems for unlimited ammunition. Deals 5d10 fire damage, range increment 40 ft, S/A, -1 to attack rolls.
> 
> *Commander Package*
> These droids are programmed to be leaders of a group of droids. Make the following changes, with skills replacing the original as below:
> +1 to attack;
> Skills: Listen +3, Search +3, Spot +2, Knowledge Tactics +2;
> *Coordinate talent;
> PDC +1.
> *Coordinate Talent the B2 Command unit uses is slightly modified from the normal talent D20 Modern page 31. The B2 Command unit has an effective Cha of 10 (+0 to rolls) for purposes for rolls, DC 10 +1/25 droids to coordinate, with range of 100 ft, able to coordinate up to 100 droids of B1 or B2-Series, lasting for a total of 1d4+1 rounds.
> 
> *Variant Models*
> 
> *B2-B Super Battle Droid*
> A minor upgrade to the B2 super battle droid that mounts two dual wrist blaster, able to fire both at the same target, or different ones, with an armour cover over the blasters to prevent them from getting damaged.
> Make the following changes to the B2 to make a B2-B:
> Increase Hit Points to 40;
> Add second Dual Wrist Blaster (firing both at same target as a battery adds +1 to attack roll, or fire-linked to deal 8d10 damage);
> Add special attack Mow Down;
> Add special quality Relentless Barrage;
> PDC: +1
> 
> *Mow Down*
> As a full round action, the B2-B can fire both dual wrist blasters as it stretches its arms outward, making a full-automatic fire attack that covers a 5 foot deep, 50 foot wide area, Reflex save DC 15 for half damage.
> 
> *Relentless Barrage*
> If an allied droid or ally within 30 feet of the B2-B is attacked and damaged by an enemy within 50 feet of the B2-B and it is aware of the attacker, the B2-B has a 25% chance to gain a free attack to attack that attacker with one of its dual wrist blasters at -4 to attack roll. The B2-B can only make 3 such free reaction attacks in a round.
> 
> *B2-HA Series Super Battle Droid*
> The B2-HA are similar to the B2 except that the arm equipped with the dual blasters is replaced with either a laser cannon or a rocket launcher, and has heat dissipating vanes on its back, as well as an additional sensors and improved targeting systems.
> Make the following changes to the B2 or B2-B to make a B2-HA Series:
> Increase Int and Wis to 10;
> Adjust Int & Wis based skills by +1;
> Increase base attack bonus with ranged weapons by +1;
> Add laser cannon OR rocket launcher;
> PDC +2
> 
> *Laser Cannon*
> The B2-HA can be fitted with a laser cannon on one arm, while slow to fire, it is a potent anti-armour weapon.
> Damage: 6d8, ignores 5 points of hardness
> Critical: X3
> Damage Type: Fire
> Range Increment: 70 ft.
> Rate of Fire: Single
> Magazine: 10 shots, regenerates 1 shot every 4 rounds.
> 
> *Rocket Launcher*
> Alternatively the B2-HA can be armed with a rocket launcher, has limited ammunition capacity, but greater range and area effect. Several missiles are carried inside the arm and the droid's armoured body. An external magazine can be mounted on the droid's back with an additional 20 rockets, but slows the droid's movement by reducing speed by 5 feet to only 20 ft.
> Damage: 5d6 10 foot radius, Reflex DC 15 for half
> Critical: X2
> Damage Type: Fire
> Range Increment: 200 ft.
> Rate of Fire: S
> Magazine: 10 internal
> 
> 
> *B2 Grapple Droid*
> These droids were designed by the Separatists and overseen by General Grievous for the attack on Coruscant, optimized for hand-to-hand combat, boasting increased strength and each arm was fitted with heavy grapple claws that were electrified, similar to the electro-staffs, to make them resistant to light sabers, making these droids the primary anti-jedi units, although not many were produced. However due to the design of the grapple claws, these droids could not hold blasters, nor where they equipped with wrist blasters. These droids will use one claw defensively to deflect light sabers while the other claw is used to attack.
> Make the following changes to the B2 or B2-B to make a B2 Grapple Droid:
> Increase Str to 18;
> Increase melee attack rolls to +7 (counting in new Str);
> Increased Grapple bonus to +10 for one grapple claw, +14 if using both grapple claws;
> Add 2 grapple claws (one each arm);
> PDC: +2
> 
> *Grapple Claws*
> These two prong pincer large claws are excellent for grabbing targets, and can be electrofied similar to electro-staffs, allowing them to resist light sabers. The claws can be used to impale, grab or cut a target, and can punch through armour.
> Damage: 2d6+1d6, ignore 5 points of hardness/DR / 2d8+1d6
> Critical: X2 /x3
> Damage Type: Piercing + electricity / Slashing + electricity
> Range Increment: Melee
> Weight: 15 lbs added to droid.
> Purchase DC: 23.
> Restriction: Res (+2).
> Grants +4 each claw to grapple checks, suffers -2 to all checks requiring manual dexterity or use of handheld weapons. While grappling and successfully maintains their grip, automatically deals slashing damage to the target. Can be used to protect against melee strikes such as a small shield, granting +4 to Defense against melee strikes, but can't be used to attack with in the same round. Lightsabers deal half damage while electrified, and can't ignore any damage reduction/hardness.
> 
> 
> *B2-RP Battle Droid*
> This modified B2-B droid is fitted with a jetpack, giving it flight capability in both atmosphere and space. They are used in boarding ships or stations, launched from a carrier ship and allowed to board the target, or used in areas with rough terrain where land mobility is difficult.
> Make the following changes to B2-B to make a B2-RP:
> Add jetpack with fuel for 4 hours of flight;
> Atmospheric fly speed of 100 ft (personal scale) / 150 vehicle scale;
> Space speed 1000 ft;
> PDC: +1


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Idea for a Battle Droid variant: the "Sawyer" variant. It is recycled Battledroids that got the blasters replaced for chainsaws or blades and most of the programming is gone from degraded memories or reprogramming. They just go "attack, Attack, ATTACK!!!" even more than usual. Less armor but probably have it replaced with a special quality like "Slasher Droid" that adds to Intimidation rolls or something.
> 
> Named after the titular cannibal family of "The Texas Chainsaw Massacre". First appearance was among Nutjob (anti-Fiction militia) groups, hence why they are even more cobbled together that the average "Ugly".




Ask and you shall receive...

Sawyer B2 Battle Droid

On Coreline Earth, many fictional characters and technologies appeared, and it was inevitable that these will mix. The Sawyer B2 battle droid is one such horrifying mix.
A group of Sawyer family members, of the Texas Chainsaw Massacre film series, and variations of them, acquired a number of the B2 super battle droids, although they were damaged or striped versions, and repaired and modified them for their purposes. These droids have a distinctive patchwork look as their armour has been patched and repaired, or additional armour added. They are typically adorned with spikes and blades, the wrist blasters have been replaced with retractable chainsaws and blades. The droids are also programmed with knowledge of the human anatomy, which allows the droids to aid in helping the Sawyers cut up and prepare bodies, but also makes them particularly deadly in combat.
Due to most of the droids being acquired second, or even third hand, and they've suffered damage, their programming has degraded and are prone to odd behavior or even can go berserk, which adds to their horrifying reputation. Their movements are also slightly jerky due to either programming of their servos, or damage to the servos which adds to their creep factor when seen in large groups.

*Sawyer B2-Series Super Battle Droid (PL6)*
CR: 4
Size: Med (7.1 ft)
Hit Points: 3d10+10; 25 hp
Init: -1
Speed: 25 ft
Defense: 15 (+4 armour)
Hardness: 3
BAB/Grp: +2/+4
Attack: +4 melee Chainsaw (3d6 slashing), +4 melee (blades (1d6+2 slashing, 19-20x2) or +4 melee (1d4+2 lethal)
FS/Reach: 5 ft/5 ft
Special Attacks:
Special Qualities: Sharp Body, Berserk, Cutters, Jerky Movement, Fear Aura
Saves: Fort + 0, Reflex +0 , Will -1
Abilities: Str 14, Dex 10, Con , Int 7, Wis 8, Cha 6
Skills: Listen +1, Spot +1, Search +1, Knowledge: Earth and Life Sciences +6
Feats: Simple Weapon Proficiency, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (chainsaw)

Frame: biomorph
Locomotion: legs (pair)
Manipulators: 2 hands
Armour: Alumisteel
Superstructure: Light Alumisteel
Sensors: Class I
Skill Software: Listen +1, Spot +1, Search +1, Knowledge: Earth and Life Sciences +8
Feat Software: Personal Firearms Proficiency
Accessories: feat progit (exotic weapon proficiency), AV transmitter, vocalizer, skill progit x3 (+1), skill progit (+8), chainsaw, integrated alumisteel armour, integrated chainsaw (1 arm), blades (various over the body)
PDC: 24 Unique to Sawyer family.

*Combat*
Sawyer battle droids are used in small groups or individually to track down targets, or to protect Sawyer land. They move steadily towards their target, although with jerky movements, to attack their targets with arm mounted chainsaw, or using the many blades on its body, typically if working in small groups, at least one or two will try to grapple a target while the others will cut up the target into smaller, easily transportable pieces.

*Sharp Body*
The frame of the Sawyer battle droid is covered in spikes and blades, often covered in dried blood. Anyone making grappling with the droid, or using a small or smaller sized melee weapon against the droid will suffer 1d4 slashing damage.

*Berserk*
Due to the degraded programming of the droid, the droid is prone to going berserk. Each round of combat, or whenever the droid suffers damage, there is a cumulative 5% chance the droid will go berserk. A berserk droid suffers -2 to Defense and can't make use of it's Cutter ability, but deals 50% more damage with melee attacks, speed increases to 40 ft per round. The droid will be in this state for 1d4+2 rounds, then shuts down for 2 rounds, then it will reactivate as normal. A droid can reduce the chance of going berserk by 5% for every round it is out of combat.

*Cutter*
Due to the programming on anatomy, the droid gains +1 to attacks against living humanoids, +2 if they are humans, and all slashing attacks have their critical threat ranges improved by one, chainsaw is 19-20x2, blades are 18-20x2.

*Jerky Movement*
Due to damage of the droids servos, or specific programming, the droid's movements often a bit jerky or erratic, granting the droid +1 Dodge bonus, as long as it has not gone Berserk.

*Fear Aura (Ex)*
Due to the spikes, blades, dried blood and gore covering the droid, combined with its jerky movements and the roar of the chainsaw, the droid has a fearsome appearance. Each creature within 30 feet of it must succeed a Will save DC 15 or cower until the droid moves out of range, the droid is destroyed or after 5 rounds. After that the creature is shaken for 24 hours. A creature that successfully saves or has stopped cowering after a failure is immune to that particular droid's fear aura for 24 hours. The Will DC can be enhanced by various conditions, such as being seen in a dark room or at night, while in a fog, no other sounds, grant +1 to +2, or if the creature is alone (additional +1).


----------



## kronos182

*Hydra*
Hydra is an organization bent on world domination, with different versions of the organization fond on Coreline Earth. While some groups were created by groups of Nazis in World War 2, and others are ancient groups. No matter their origin, they operate as secret cells that infiltrate governments, militaries and high tech companies and influential groups, as well has have large military groups, all working towards world domination. Most operate out of secret hidden complexes or cloaked mobile bases to prevent their true numbers from being discovered. Oddly, Hydra is one of the few Fiction groups that no matter their fictional origins, they all work together and share resources for their common goal of world domination.

*Possible Adventure Seeds*

*Rats In A Hole*
The PCs hear through contacts, such as SHIELD, superhero groups, or other means, of some Hydra activity in the industrial area of the city the are currently in.
The PCs must gather information of where exactly, then find out what exactly they are doing.
Rumours include a Hydra weapons cache, or secret meeting between Hydra members, a secret base hidden within the city, or one being constructed.
Can the PCs investigate and deal with any Hydra agents on their own, or have to call in the big boys (super hero groups, the military or SHIELD).
Possible rewards could include any Hydra equipment they can steal, or sneak out if they had to call in help. The thanks of the city and/or super hero groups or SHIELD for their help.

*Unexpected Guests*
The PCs could be relaxing after a mission, staying at a hotel or other similar place, especially if one provided by an employer from the previous mission. While relaxing, a group of Hydra soldiers attack looking for the PCs, thinking to take them out before they get too powerful or as revenge for any previous times the group encountered and beat Hydra, looking for the group, who luckily aren't in the immediate area where Hydra attacks, such as out in the pool, or on an upper floor. Will the PCs try to gather their gear and escape, or fight off Hydra and save the innocent people who are caught in the middle.


*Hydra Armoured Guard*
Hydra Armoured Guards are the most loyal and resilient Hydra guards, trained to sacrifice themselves for the cause, trusted to guard important facilities and members. These members are well respected within the ranks of soldiers. In combat they are steadfast and difficult to take down, enhanced with serums that keep them fighting past the point of normal soldiers, as they give everything for the Hydra cause. Equipped with heavier armour to shrug off damage, trained to protect their assigned targets, willingly placing themselves in the way, and trained to draw the attention of opponents. Higher level and trained Armoured Guards are equipped with Arnimhilation 99L Tesseract rifles as a sign of respect for their skills and dedication.

*Low Level Hydra Armoured Guard (Strong Ord 1/Tough Ord 2)*
CR: 2
Size: Medium-size human
HD: 1d8+2 plus 2d10+4, hp 21
Mas: 14
Init: +2
Speed: 30 ft (25 ft in armour)
Defense: 20, touch 15, flat-footed 18 (+2 Dex, +3 Class, +5 Hydra Guard Armour)
BAB: +2
Grapple: +3
Attack: +3 melee (1d4+1 unarmed strike) or +3 melee (1d4+1/19-20 knife), or +5 ranged (2d8 Talon Rifle), or +4 ranged (varies grenade)
Full Attack: +3 melee (1d4+1 unarmed strike) or +3 melee (1d4+1/19-20 knife), or +5 ranged (2d8 Talon Rifle), or +4 ranged (grenade)
Special Attacks: Taunt
Special Qualities: For the Cause, Hydra Training, Defender
FS: 5 ft by 5 ft
Reach: 5 ft
Allegiance: Hydra
Saves: Fort +5, Ref +4, Will +1
Action Points: +0
Reputation: +0
Abilities: Str 13, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 8, Wis 12, Cha 10
Occupation: Mercenary (Darkmatter), Intimidate, Drive
Skills: Drive +4, Intimidate +2, Knowledge streetwise +2, Listen +3, Read/Write English, Read/Write German, Search +2, Spot +2
Feats: Combat Martial Arts, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Point Blank Shot, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Light Armour Proficiency
Possessions: Hydra Guard Armour, Talon Rifle, 4 magazines, knife, 5 grenades, various gear and personal possessions.


*Mid Level Hydra Armoured Guard (Strong Ord 3/Tough Ord 4)*
CR: 6
Size: Medium-size human
HD: 3d8+6 plus 4d10+8, hp 49
Mas: 15
Init: +2
Speed: 30 ft (25 ft in armour)
Defense: 23, touch 18, flat-footed 21 (+2 Dex, +6 Class, +5 Hydra Guard Armour)
BAB: +6/+1
Grapple: +7
Attack: +7 melee (1d4+1 unarmed strike) or +7 melee (1d4+1/19-20 knife), or +7 melee (1d6 stun baton), or +9 ranged (4d12 Arnimhilation 99L), or +8 ranged (varies grenade)
Full Attack: +6 melee (1d4+1 unarmed strike) or +7 melee (1d4+1/19-20 knife) and +2 melee (1d4 +1 unarmed), or +7 melee (stun baton) and +2 melee (1d4+1 unarmed), or +9 ranged (4d12 Arnimhilation 99L) and +4 ranged (4d12 Arnimhilation 99L), or +8 ranged (grenade)
Special Attacks:
Special Qualities: For the Cause, Hydra Training, Defender
FS: 5 ft by 5 ft
Reach: 5 ft
Allegiance: Hydra
Saves: Fort +6, Ref +4, Will +3
Action Points: +0
Reputation: +1
Abilities: Str 13, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 8, Wis 12, Cha 10
Occupation: Mercenary (Darkmatter), Intimidate, Drive
Skills: Drive +4, Intimidate +2, Jump +3, Knowledge streetwise +2, Listen +3, Read/Write English, Read/Write German, Search +3, Spot +3, Survival +3
Feats: Combat Martial Arts, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Point Blank Shot, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Light Armour Proficiency, Quick Reload, Advanced Firearms Proficiency, Medium Armour Proficiency
Possessions: Hydra Guard Armour, Hydra Arnimhilation 99L Tesseract rifle, 3 power packs, knife, 5 grenades, stun baton (d20 Future), various gear and personal possessions.

*For the Cause*
As a move equivalent action, using training and Indoctoration techniques used by Hydra, the Hydra member gains +1 to attack rolls for the next 1d4+1 rounds. If the Hydra member has suffered damage and rests for at least 2 rounds, can heal 1d4 hit points. Useable 3 times per day.

*Hydra Training*
Hydra trains its soldiers fairly well, particularly in light armour and how to aim and fire their weapons better. Gains Light Armour Proficiency, and +1 to attack rolls with Hydra ranged weapons. Armoured Guards receive additional training for Guard Armour.

*Taunt*
The Armoured Guard is trained to draw the attention of enemies to themselves. The Armoured Guard can make an Intimidation check as a standard action, or as part of an attack as a full round action, to force all enemies within 30 feet to target the Armoured Guard instead. This is different from a normal Intimidation check, and targets normally immune to Fear can be affected, as the Armoured Guard is doing more than trying to threaten targets, but making themselves seem like a bigger threat. All targets must make a Will save or be forced to take the Armoured Guard the focus of their attacks. The Armoured Guard can use this as part of an attack, which in some situations grant a bonus, such as attacking a wounded enemy (+1 bonus to Intimidate) or civilians (+2 bonus) or killing a target's ally with their attack (+4 bonus to Intimidate). The Armoured Guard can add their Reputation bonus to this check.

*Defender*
Hydra Armoured Guards receive additional training to help them protect Hydra assets and personnel. The Armoured Guard can select 1 ally, location or object as the target they are protecting. While within 5 feet of the person or object, they grant the person or object +1 to Defense, and if an attack would still strike the person or object, the Armoured Guard moves to take the attack, suffering the attack themselves if succeeds a Reflex save equal to or greater than the opponent's attack roll. If the Armoured Guard fails the save, but only by less 5 or less, the protected person or object suffers half damage and the Armoured Guard suffers half.
If the Armoured Guard is protecting a location, they gain +2 to Listen, Search and Spot checks to find any enemies attempting to infiltrate the location.

*Hydra Guard Armour*
Guard Armour is upgraded Hydra Light armour with additional plates, comes with a drug injection system for injecting the wearer with several different drugs or medicines to help keep the wearer functioning. Full helmet with polarized lenses and minor ocular enhancements in the helmet, along with simple air filters.

*Hydra Guard Armour (PL 5, Medium Armour Proficiency)*
Type: Medium
Equipment Bonus: +5
Nonprof. Bonus: +2
Str Bonus: 0
Nonprof Str Bonus: 0
Max Dex: +3
Armour Penalty: -4
Speed (30 ft): 25 ft
Weight: 10 lbs
Purchase DC: 18
Restriction: Res (+2)
Notes: Full body covering, multiple pockets and clips for attaching gear. Helmet provides +2 against visual attacks (gaze attacks, flash bangs, etc), air filter provides +2 vs airborne toxins and diseases, grants low light vision, medical drug dispenser.

*Medical Drug Dispenser*
The armour is fitted with a built in drug dispensing system that allows the wearer to quickly administer medicine or combat enhancing drugs. As a free action, the wearer can administer a single does of medicine or drug. The system can carry 10 doses, which can be divided into 2 different drugs or medicines. Typically filled with Boost Chemical, Antitox Chemical, Prolong Chemical, Regen Chemical, some are issued Hydra Serum X.


*New Hydra Equipment*
Hydra has developed a number of new chemicals and equipment over the years.

*Chemical, Regen (PL6)*
Regen is a more powerful version of Rejuve, putting the user's immune system into overdrive for a short period of time. The user gains fast heal 1 for 5 rounds, after which the user is fatigued. The user can use Regen a maximum number of times equal to their Con modifier, per day or take 1d4 points of temporary Con damage per dose. If the user uses a second dose of Regen within 5 minutes of the last dose, they immediately become exhausted, although the Regen still works.
PDC: 8
Size: Diminutive
Restriction: Restricted (+2)

*Hydra Serum X*
Serum X is an experimental drug developed by Hydra as a means to enhance their soldiers. Once injected the recipient gains +20 temporary hit points, or heals 20 hit points immediately, their skin hardens granting DR 2, which stacks with any other form of DR, such as from classes or race, gains fast heal 1, isn't rendered unconscious at 0 hit points, and doesn't die until -20 hit points, but suffers -5 to speed and -2 to Dexterity. These effects last for 1 minute then the recipient is exhausted, suffers the penalties to Dexterity and speed, and take 2 temporary Constitution damage. A user can only take a maximum of 2 doses a day, or suffer 1d6 points of Con damage per dose.
PDC: 16
Size: Diminutive.
Restriction: Restricted (+2), Hydra only

*Hydra Scale Armour Modification*
A modification added to armour developed by Hydra. Several layers of ablative scales are attached to the armour, giving it a snake skin like appearance. These scales reduce damage to the user as the scales are damaged, they break off, revealing the next layer underneath. This modification grants the wearer DR 10, and each attack that deals damage reduces the DR by 1. Once the DR is reduced to 0, the scales are used up and need to be replaced.
Adds 3 lbs to the armour and imposes an additional -1 to armour check penalty, but once the DR is reduced to 0, reduce the weight and armour check penalty are removed.
Weight: +3 lbs to armour
PDC: 14
Restriction: Military (+3), Hydra Only.

*Serum 612*
This serum is another experiment by Hydra to enhance their soldiers. This teal coloured liquid, once injected into the recipient, grants 10 temporary hit points, or immediately heals 10 hit points, and grants +2 to all Fort saves for the next 5 minutes. After the 5 minutes, the recipient suffers 1 point of temporary Strength damage. Up to 5 doses can be taken a day, after which any additional doses have no affect except double the temporary Strength damage.
Weight: 3 oz.
PDC: 12
Restriction: Restricted (+2), Hydra Only.

*Hydra-Chitauri Amour*
After the Battle of New York, SHIELD confiscated a large number of the armours, and Hydra smuggled many out to their research bases to study and modify them for their own use. The armour consists of an armoured chest piece over combat fatigues, usually camouflage patterned. Bracers with a part that goes over the knuckles and hand grip connected to the chest piece with servos. Leg braces run along the outer and inner sides of the legs to the boots. The servos grant some strength enhancement and some speed enhancement, a small jetpack allows limited flight. The hand pieces the user grips connected to a part that goes around the fist is an energy blaster based on the Chitauri weapons, and is configured to deliver a charge when used in melee combat.
These sets of armours are only issued to high level soldiers, Vanguards, Armoured Guards and other special members.

*Hydra-Chitauri Armour (PL 5, Light Armour Proficiency)*
Type: Light
Equipment Bonus: +3
Nonprof. Bonus: +1
Str Bonus: +2
Nonprof Str Bonus: 0
Max Dex: +3
Armour Penalty: -1
Speed (30 ft): 35 ft, fly 50 ft.
Weight: 16 lbs
Purchase DC: 20
Restriction: Illegal (+4, Hydra Res (+2
)Notes: DR 5, energy resistance (all types except acid and sonic) 3, full body covering, multiple pockets and clips for attaching gear. Helmet provides +2 against visual attacks (gaze attacks, flash bangs, etc), air filter provides +2 vs airborne toxins and diseases, grants low light vision, jet pack, Chitauri blasters x2.

*Jetpack*
The user can fly at 50 ft (average maneuverability) for 1 hour before requiring a 30 minute cool down.

*Chitauri Blaster (PL7-8 Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 2d10 + 1d8 to 5 ft radius / 1d8 + knockdown
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: unspecific energy / unspecific energy + Str mod
Range Increment: 60 ft / melee
Rate of Fire: Semi
Ammo: 50 internal
Notes: Can not be disarmed, part of the armour, flips out of the way when not in use. Regenerates ammunition at a rate of 1 shot every round not fired. If exposed to x-rays, such as being x-rayed the power core overloads causing it to over load after 1d6+2 rounds, at which point it fires off random bursts of energy in a 20 foot radius dealing 3d6 unspecific energy damage, Reflex save DC 17 for half damage, then the following round it explodes deal 5d10 fire damage to a 20 foot radius, Reflex save DC 19 for half damage. If the user is attacked by an x-ray based attack and suffers at least 10 points of damage, the user must make a Reflex save DC 15 +1 / point of damage over 10 or the weapon overloads.

*Hydra Dreadnaught Power Armour*
The Dreadnaught Power Armour is a heavy version of the Hydra power armour, using the same visual design, only a bit larger, heavier armour, improved actuators for increased strength, built for taking on enhanced strength heroes. Armoured with the best armour Hydra can equip, powerful actuators, allowing the wearer to punch through heavily reinforced armour.
The dreadnaught is armed with a heavier repulsor weapons in it's enlarged hands, which can be enhanced by its power core similar to the other Hydra power armours. A heavy retractable blade is fitted to one arm, while the other arm has retractable plates that fits over the fist of the other arm for improved smashing capability. It has the same grenade launcher as the Mk2 Power Armour, only with a larger ammunition bay that can be divided up into 5 different types. Instead of a machine gun over the other shoulder, it contains a Warpath Recoilless Rifle for anti-armour work.
The mk2 retains the power system of the original, as well as the ability to enhance its repulsor weapons with the force of attacks the armour takes, however a few safety features were installed to reduce the chance of overload and the damage it might cause.

*Hydra Dreadnaught Power Armour*
Size Modifier: +0
Equipment Slots: 6
Hit Points: 75
Base Speed: 25 ft.
Height: 7.9 ft.
Weight: 500 lb
Fighting Space: 5 ft. by 5 ft.
Reach: 5 ft.
Defense Bonus: +8
Hardness: 20
Max Dex Bonus: +2
Armour Check Penalty: -8
Purchase DC: 39
Restriction: Mil (+3), Hydra
Accessories: NBC protection (+4 Fort saves), Military radio, GPS, nightvision 60 ft, Class II mech sensors, grenade launcher (similar to m79 using 40mm grenades, 50 grenades, can be divided into 5 different types, 10 each), Warpath Recoilless Rifle (20 shells). Weight of power armour does not count against wearer's weight capacity. Large hands impose -2 penalty to any tasks requiring fine dexterity.

Combat Statistics: A Medium Mech adds a +4 equipment bonus to a character’s Strength score. Depending on the material used, a Medium Mech has 50 bonus hit points, which are added to the character’s total and subtracted first when the character takes damage. It takes a –2 penalty on Hide checks. Slam attack dealing 1d6 damage.
Its reach is 5 feet, and its base speed is 25 feet.
Base Purchase DC: 37.
Equipment Slots: A Medium Mech has 6 equipment slots available. These slots are located as follows. The Helmet and Torso slots must be used for the cockpit
Boots: Power Core.
Helmet: Cockpit.
Left arm: Repulsor Cannon.
Right arm: Repulsor Cannon.
Shoulder: Warpath Recoilless Rifle
Torso: Cockpit

*Repulsor Cannon*
These weapons are based on the repulsor weapons developed by Tony Stark, combining a short ranged plasma weapon for heavy strikes, and a lighter, but long ranged laser for greater reach. While the plasma component is powerful, it is not as accurate.
(4d8, 20, fire, 80 ft, s) or a heavy plasma carbine (4d10, 20, fire, 40 ft, s/a)
Damage: 3d8 laser / 5d10 plasma cannon
Critical: 20
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: 90 ft laser / 40 ft plasma
Rate of Fire: S / Single
Ammo: 50 charges
Notes: Switching between the weapons is a free action that can be done once each round. Laser uses 1 charge, plasma cannon uses 3 charges per shot. Using the plasma cannon the user suffers -1 to attack rolls. The weapon recharges 1 charge every 10 minutes of inactivity.

*Power Core*
The Hydra Power Armour is powered by a high energy source that is based on science Hydra acquired about the Tesseract. While not using Tesseract energy, it does use a powerful power source. In an attempt to copy Iron Man's earlier armours that can recharge or boost their power by absorbing other sources of energy, Hydra scientists were partly successful. Every 10 points of damage the power armour takes, the next repulsor cannon attack gains +1 to damage. The armour can store this energy for a maximum of 8 rounds, able to store up to +10 points of damage. After 8 rounds of not firing, the armour takes 1d4 points of fire damage that by passes the hardness for each +1 stored, and the pilot takes half damage.

*Grenade launcher*
Mounted on the left shoulder is a retractable grenade launcher that can switch between up to 3 different types of grenades. Typically loaded are fragmentation, explosive and smoke grenades.
Damage: varies by grenade
Critical: -
Damage Type: varies by grenade
Range Increment: 60 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Ammo: 50 internal, divided into 5 groups of 10, which can be all the same, or 5 different types.
Switching grenade types is a free action.

*Heavy Melee Blade*
The right arm contains a retractable blade for use in melee combat, or as a tool.
Damage: 2d8 + Str modifier
Critical: 19-20x2
Damage Type: Slashing

*Melee Hammer*
The left hand of the Dreadnaught can be covered from extending plates from the arm to form a large hammer. This renders the hand and the repulsor cannon inoperable while deployed, however the hammer is enhanced with a small pulse of repulsor energy for added damage and knocking back powerful target. Energizing the hammer with a repulsor pulse uses 1 charge.
Damage: 2d6 + Str modifier, +2d10 if energized
Critical: 20x3
Damage Type: Bludgeoning, + fire if energized
Note: If energized with a repulsor pulse, target struck must make a Fort save DC 20 or be knocked back 1d4x10 feet. If the target is over 500 pounds, or has Enhanced Durability or greater, only knocked back 1d4x5 feet. This also works on vehicles or large objects, if not routed to the ground.


----------



## kronos182

*Mega Man Enemies*

While there are many versions of Dr Wily on Coreline after the 23 Hours, many didn't survive the ensuing chaos of their robots fighting each other. Some escaped and continue to build many robots, some selling them as a means of making money for whatever plans they are working on, some just to see what new creations they can create with the different technologies available to them now.

*Sniper Joe*

Based on a mass-produced humanoid robot, a fairly simple robot armed with an arm blaster and a shield for defense, used for massed attacks or defense of buildings or objects. They have a V-shaped visor that a single round red lens glows from within.

*Sniper Joe (PL 6)*
CR: 1
Size: Medium
Hit Points: 20 hp (1d10+10)
Init: +1 (Dex)
Speed: 20 ft
Defense: +17 (+3 armour +1 Dex +3 shield)
Hardness: 
BAB/Grp: 0/+1
Attack: +1 melee or +1 ranged (arm blaster 2d6)
FS/Reach: 5 ft / 5 ft
Special Attacks: none
Special Qualities: 
Saves: Fort +0, Reflex +1, Will +0
Abilities: Str 12, Dex 12, Con -, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 1
Skills: Listen +2, Search +1, Spot +2
Feats: Personal Firearms Proficiency, shield proficiency 

Frame: Biomorph
Locomotion: Legs (Pair)
Manipulators: Hand (one hand)
Armour: Duraplastic
Superstructure: 
Sensors: Class II
Skill Software: chip Listen +2, Search +2, Spot +2
Feat Software: progit (Personal Firearms Proficiency), progit (Shield Proficiency)
Accessories: Feat Progit, weapon mount, skill chip x3, shield, AV transmitter, av recorder
PDC: 24

*Blaster*
A blaster is built into the right arm of the robot, drawing power from its power core. The weapon has 40 charges and slowly recharges 1 charge every 2 minutes the weapon is not used.
Damage: 2d6
Critical: 20
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: 75 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Ammo: 40 charges

*Hammer Joe*
A variant of the Sniper Joe that has increased armour and armed with a ball and chain, making them a hazard in melee combat.

*Hammer Joe (PL 6)*
CR: 1
Size: Medium
Hit Points: 25 hp (2d10+10)
Init: +1 (Dex)
Speed: 20 ft
Defense: +16 (+5 armour +1 Dex)
Hardness: 
BAB/Grp: 0/+1
Attack: +1 melee (heavy flail 1d10+1)
FS/Reach: 5 ft / 5 ft
Special Attacks: none
Special Qualities: 
Saves: Fort +0, Reflex +1, Will +0
Abilities: Str 12, Dex 12, Con -, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 1
Skills: Listen +2, Search +1, Spot +2
Feats: Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Heavy Flail)

Frame: Biomorph
Locomotion: Legs (Pair)
Manipulators: Hands (pair)
Armour: Alumisteel
Superstructure: 
Sensors: Class II
Skill Software: chip Listen +2, Search +2, Spot +2
Feat Software: progit (Exotic Weapon Proficiency: Heavy Flail)
Accessories: Feat Progit, weapon mount, AV transmitter, AV recorder, heavy flail
PDC: 24
Heavy Flail
The Hammer Joe carries a heavy flail, giving it decent melee capabilities, but lacks any ranged weapons.
Damage: 1d10
Critical: 19-20x2
Damage Type: bludgeoning
Range: Melee 10 ft reach
Notes: +2 to Disarm and Trip attempts.

*Sniper Joe 01*
An upgrade of the Sniper Joe robot, carrying an improved shield, better blaster and reinforced structure.

*Sniper Joe (PL 6)*
CR: 1
Size: Medium
Hit Points: 30 hp (3d10+10)
Init: +1 (Dex)
Speed: 20 ft
Defense: +18 (+3 armour +1 Dex +4 shield)
Hardness: 
BAB/Grp: +2/+3
Attack: +3 melee or +3 ranged (arm blaster 2d8)
FS/Reach: 5 ft / 5 ft
Special Attacks: none
Special Qualities: 
Saves: Fort +1, Reflex +2, Will +1
Abilities: Str 12, Dex 12, Con -, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 1
Skills: Listen +4, Search +3, Spot +4
Feats: Personal Firearms Proficiency, shield proficiency 

Frame: Biomorph
Locomotion: Legs (Pair)
Manipulators: Hand (one hand)
Armour: Duraplastic
Superstructure: 
Sensors: Class II
Skill Software: chip Listen +4, Search +4, Spot +4
Feat Software: progit (Personal Firearms Proficiency), progit (Shield Proficiency)
Accessories: Feat Progit, weapon mount, skill chip x3, shield, AV transmitter, av recorder
PDC: 25

*Blaster*
An improved blaster is built into the right arm of the robot, drawing power from its power core. The weapon has 50 charges and slowly recharges 1 charge every 2 minutes the weapon is not used.
Damage: 2d8
Critical: 20
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: 90 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Ammo: 50 charges


*Mega Buster*

The Mega Buster is an energy weapon powered by solar power that fires solar bullets, made up of highly compressed solar energy. The weapon is an ovoid tube that fits over the user's hand and forearm with a lightly armoured glove for the hand. When in use, the weapon extends over the hand and form the barrel in front of the fist, making the hand unavailable for use. As the weapon is solar powered, it technically has unlimited ammunition, as long as there is ample light to recharge its battery. In addition to having a nearly unlimited power source, the Mega Buster has a special feature, the Weapon Copy System, which allows the user, with the proper parts and information, to duplicate the functions of another weapon, making the Mega Buster an incredibly versatile weapon.

*Mega Buster (PL8-9 Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 2d6
Critical: 20 x2
Damage Type: non-specific energy
Range Increment: 50 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Medium
Weight: 6 lbs
Ammo: 100 charges
Purchase DC: 29 Res (+2)
Notes: Solar Powered, Weapon Copy System, 3 alternate weapons, +4 against being disarmed. To activate/deactivate the weapon (extend/retract barrel) takes a standard action. Switching between copied/alternate weapons is a move equivalent action that can be done once per round, digital ammunition counter.
*Solar Powered* - As long as the weapon is exposed to sunlight, it can recharge spent charges at a rate of 1 charge every 5 rounds in bright sunlight. Cloudy conditions double the charge time to 1 minute, and artificial light triple the charge time to 1.5 minutes. Dim artificial light doesn't recharge at all.

*Weapon Copy System* - The weapon has a built in computer and sensors to analyze weapon components, combined with a mini nanofactory, allows the device to copy different weapon functions and discharges. Different types of discharges or physical projectiles increase the number of charges used per shot. Simple energy discharges (lasers, plasma, electrical, fire, acid, sonic, ice) use two  charges per shot, same with simple projectiles (bullets, arrows, flechetes) also use 2 charges, and deal the weapon's base damage. Special and more powerful weapons, such as particle beam weapons, cannon type, specialty projectiles use 3 to 5 charges per shot (GM discretion). For example, explosive bullets would deal (Buster base damage) ballistic +1d6 fire damage and costs 3 charges per shot. It takes the weapon 1 full round to analyze and configure the weapon to the new weapon for simple weapons, 2 full rounds for more special or complex weapons.  The Buster can also create melee weapons, a simple physical blade uses 2 charges to create, and lasts as long as the user wants, until the weapon is deactivated, removed, or switched for another weapon. Simple energy weapons use 3 charges and last for 1 minute before another 3 charges are needed, dealing the weapon's base damage (2d6). More complex melee weapons use 4 to 5 charges, and last for 1 minute before needing another 4 to 5 charges to continue to use for another minute. Preprogrammed chips with weapon or device information can be installed into the weapon as a move action, allowing the Buster to use it immediately. Installing a chip or removing one is a move action.


*New Mega Buster*
An upgraded version of the Mega Buster with a larger charge capacity, plus has the ability to 'charge' an attack for additional damage. The New Mega Buster is slightly thicker than the original Mega Buster, and the barrel extends and retracts much faster.

*New Mega Buster (PL8-9 Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 2d6
Critical: 20 x2
Damage Type: non-specific energy
Range Increment: 50 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Medium
Weight: 8.5 lbs
Ammo: 125 charges
Purchase DC: 30 Res (+2)
Notes: Solar Powered, Weapon Copy System, 3 alternate weapons, +4 against being disarmed. To activate/deactivate the weapon (extend/retract barrel) takes a move equivalent action. Switching between copied/alternate weapons is a move equivalent action that can be done once per round, digital ammunition counter, variable charge.
*Solar Powered* - As long as the weapon is exposed to sunlight, it can recharge spent charges at a rate of 1 charge every 5 rounds in bright sunlight. Cloudy conditions double the charge time to 1 minute, and artificial light triple the charge time to 1.5 minutes. Dim artificial light doesn't recharge at all.

*Weapon Copy System* - The weapon has a built in computer and sensors to analyze weapon components, combined with a mini nanofactory, allows the device to copy different weapon functions and discharges. Different types of discharges or physical projectiles increase the number of charges used per shot. Simple energy discharges (lasers, plasma, electrical, fire, acid, sonic, ice) use two  charges per shot, same with simple projectiles (bullets, arrows, flechetes) also use 2 charges, and deal the weapon's base damage. Special and more powerful weapons, such as particle beam weapons, cannon type, specialty projectiles use 3 to 5 charges per shot (GM discretion). For example, explosive bullets would deal (Buster base damage) ballistic +1d6 fire damage and costs 3 charges per shot. It takes the weapon 1 full round to analyze and configure the weapon to the new weapon for simple weapons, 2 full rounds for more special or complex weapons.  The Buster can also create melee weapons, a simple physical blade uses 2 charges to create, and lasts as long as the user wants, until the weapon is deactivated, removed, or switched for another weapon. Simple energy weapons use 3 charges and last for 1 minute before another 3 charges are needed, dealing the weapon's base damage (2d6). More complex melee weapons use 4 to 5 charges, and last for 1 minute before needing another 4 to 5 charges to continue to use for another minute. Preprogrammed chips with weapon or device information can be installed into the weapon as a move action, allowing the Buster to use it immediately. Installing a chip or removing one is a move action.

*Variable Charge* - The user has the ability to 'power up' their shots but focusing more energy into a single blast. The weapon may be primed as an attack action, increasing the damage by 1 die. For example, the weapon deals 2d6 points of damage will deal 3d6 points of damage after being primed for one round. The weapon can only be primed for 2 rounds, dealing an additional +2 die of damage (including area damage), and the weapon must be fired on the third round, or the weapon is destroyed. This variable charge also affects projectiles, making them larger and faster for the additional damage.


*Super Mega Buster*
The Super Mega Buster is a more powerful version of the New Mega Buster, with greater damage, range and can hold more alternate special weapons. It also has the charging capabilities of the New Mega Buster, but can increase the damage even more, but suffers from recoil issues.

*Super Mega Buster (PL8-9 Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 2d8
Critical: 20 x2
Damage Type: non-specific energy
Range Increment: 75 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Medium
Weight: 9 lbs
Ammo: 150 charges
Purchase DC: 31 Res (+2)
Notes: Solar Powered, Weapon Copy System, 4 alternate weapons, +4 against being disarmed. To activate/deactivate the weapon (extend/retract barrel) takes a standard action. Switching between copied/alternate weapons is a move equivalent action that can be done once per round, digital ammunition counter, variable charge, charged recoil.
*Solar Powered* - As long as the weapon is exposed to sunlight, it can recharge spent charges at a rate of 1 charge every 5 rounds in bright sunlight. Cloudy conditions double the charge time to 1 minute, and artificial light triple the charge time to 1.5 minutes. Dim artificial light doesn't recharge at all.

*Weapon Copy System* - The weapon has a built in computer and sensors to analyze weapon components, combined with a mini nanofactory, allows the device to copy different weapon functions and discharges. Different types of discharges or physical projectiles increase the number of charges used per shot. Simple energy discharges (lasers, plasma, electrical, fire, acid, sonic, ice) use two  charges per shot, same with simple projectiles (bullets, arrows, flechetes) also use 2 charges, and deal the weapon's base damage. Special and more powerful weapons, such as particle beam weapons, cannon type, specialty projectiles use 3 to 5 charges per shot (GM discretion). For example, explosive bullets would deal (Buster base damage) ballistic +1d6 fire damage and costs 3 charges per shot. It takes the weapon 1 full round to analyze and configure the weapon to the new weapon for simple weapons, 2 full rounds for more special or complex weapons.  The Buster can also create melee weapons, a simple physical blade uses 2 charges to create, and lasts as long as the user wants, until the weapon is deactivated, removed, or switched for another weapon. Simple energy weapons use 3 charges and last for 1 minute before another 3 charges are needed, dealing the weapon's base damage (2d6). More complex melee weapons use 4 to 5 charges, and last for 1 minute before needing another 4 to 5 charges to continue to use for another minute. Preprogrammed chips with weapon or device information can be installed into the weapon as a move action, allowing the Buster to use it immediately. Installing a chip or removing one is a move action.

*Variable Charge* - The user has the ability to 'power up' their shots but focusing more energy into a single blast. The weapon may be primed as an attack action, increasing the damage by 1 die. For example, the weapon deals 2d6 points of damage will deal 3d6 points of damage after being primed for one round. The weapon can only be primed for 3 rounds, dealing an additional +3 die of damage (including area damage), and the weapon must be fired on the fourth round, or the weapon is destroyed. This variable charge also affects projectiles, making them larger and faster for the additional damage.

*Charged Recoil* - If the weapon is charged for +2 or +3 additional die of damage, the user suffers -2 to attack rolls per additional die of damage, thus if only charged to +2 die, suffers -2 to attack roll, but if charged to +3 additional die of damage, suffers -4 to attack roll.


*Special Weapon Chips*
These chips contain information for a number of weapons for use in the Weapon Copy System for Busters, or the information can be gotten from found weapons and devices.

*Rolling Cutter*
The Buster launches a projectile that is an extremely sharp scissor blades that is launched like boomerangs, flying in front of the user in a teardrop-shaped pattern, before returning. The user must make a Reflex save DC 15 to catch the projectile on its return with the Buster. The Rolling Cutter deals Buster base damage as slashing damage to all targets in a 10 foot wide, 50 foot long line, Reflex save DC 15, then must save again as the projectile returns. Uses 3 Charges for 2 shots, and if the projectile is missed, it disintegrates the next round and another 3 charges are used to create a new projectile. PDC 15

*Air Shooter*
This special weapon allows the Buster to fire a vortex of air that turns into a small tornado, able to affect low flying targets as well as throw targets on the ground around. A five foot wide, 30 ft tall moves out to 50 ft, all medium sized or smaller targets must make Reflex save DC 16 or suffer Buster base damage as bludgeoning damage, plus small sized or smaller creatures and objects that fail the save are tossed 10 feet in a random direction and knocked prone. Uses 4 charges per shot. PDC 16

*Atomic Fire*
This special weapon fires a red projectile that deals the Buster's base damage as fire damage to the target, plus half damage to a 10 foot radius, Reflex save DC 14 for half. Uses 3 charges per shot. PDC 15

*Ballade Cracker*
This special weapon fires a blue orb that explodes on contact, dealing base damage as fire damage to a 10 ft radius, Reflex save DC 13 for half damage. Uses 2 charges per shot. PDC 14

*Bit Cannon*
This special weapon fires electrical bolts of energy, dealing base damage as electricity damage. Uses 2 charges per shot, PDC 13.

*Blade Launcher*
This weapon fires several razor sharp blades to affect as small area, dealing base damage as slashing damage to a 5 foot radius area, Reflex save DC 14 for half damage. Uses 2 charges per shot. PDC 13.

*Blizzard Attack*
This allows the Buster to fire a hail of sharp, and very cold snowflake shaped projectiles in a 50 foot long, 25 foot wide cone, dealing base damage as cold, Reflex save DC 15 for half damage. Uses 3 charges per shot. PDC 16

*Break Dash*
This special weapon allows the Buster to create a field around the user that uses the user's kinetic energy for a melee attack. If the user charges at a target immediately after using the Break Dash both as part of a full round action, deals base Buster damage as bludgeoning damage, plus initiates a bull rush attack with a +4 bonus. If the bull rush attempt is successful, the target is pushed back 5x number of points greater than the opponent's opposed Strength check. If the target is pushed back into an object before reaches the total distance, takes 1d6 bludgeoning damage for every 10 ft thrown back. Uses 4 charges. PDC 16

*Bubble Lead*
This special weapon fires a 3 foot diameter bubble that rolls along the ground up to 50 feet. If it strikes something it deals only half base buster damage as bludgeoning damage, plus fills a 10 foot area with water. This is excellent for damaging fire creatures, putting out fires, and can be used to trigger traps. Uses 2 charges per shot. PDC 13

*Chill Spike*
This special weapon fires a gel orb that upon striking a target freezes and can partly encase the target in ice, causing them to be unable to move. A target struck suffers half Buster base damage as cold damage, and make a Reflex save DC 15 or is entangled and encased in ice, unable to move. The ice has 5 hit points and hardness 2, lasts for 1d6 rounds in room temperature environments, 2 rounds in temperatures above 40 C, or until destroyed in freezing temperatures. If strikes the ground or wall, it will cause spikes made of ice to jut out, which can be used as traps. Ice lasts for 2+1d4 rounds at room temperature, temperatures above 40 C reduces the time by half. Temperatures of freezing or below allow the ice to remain until broken. Has 5 hit points, hardness 2, covers a 5 foot area, deals 1d6 points of damage. Uses 4 charges per shot. PDC 17

*Commando Bomb*
This special weapon fires a controllable missile, dealing base Buster damage to a 10 foot area, Reflex save DC 16 for half damage, is +3 to attack rolls when initially fired. If it misses, the user can attempt another strike the following round as a move action, at -1 to attack roll, as long as the target is still visible. If the missile misses again, the user can attempt a third time at -2 to attack roll. Uses 4 charges. PDC 16

*Concrete Shot*
Fires a blob of concrete that can temporarily encase and immobilize a target. Alternatively, can be fired at pools of lava, causing them to cool and turn to rock, in a 10 foot area.

*Copy Vision*
This special weapon creatures a holographic copy of the user, which can attract an enemy's attention, and can shoot at enemies within 50 ft of the user. The hologram has 5 hit points and lasts for 1 minute or until destroyed, is impervious to physical damage, but energy damage will damage it. It can fire beams of energy that deal half (round down) the Buster's base damage, with no bonus to attack rolls. Uses 5 charges. PDC 17

*Dive Missile*
This special weapon is designed for underwater use, firing a mini torpedo, dealing Buster damage as concussion damage to a 10 foot area, Reflex save DC 17. Uses 3 charges per shot. PDC 15

*Drill Bomb*
This special weapon fires a projectile with a drill head that allows it to pierce armour before detonating. Deals Buster base damage to the target, ignoring 5 points of Hardness/DR or Defense from equipment if no DR/Hardness, plus deals half damage to a 10 foot area, Reflex save DC 15 for half damage. Uses 4 charges per shot. PDC 17.

*Electric Shock*
This special weapon fires a 50 foot long, 5 foot wide line of electrical energy, dealing Buster base damage as electricity, Reflex save DC 16 for half damage. Uses 3 charges per shot. PDC 14

*Fire Storm*
This special weapon fires a large ball of fire at a target, dealing base Buster damage as fire damage, plus a small orb of fire orbits the user, providing a +3 Deflection bonus to Defense for 1d4+1 rounds, or after the next attack against the user, which ever comes first. If the next attack is a melee attack, the attacker suffers half base Buster damage as fire damage. While the fire orb is active, the user can still use any attack they wish. Uses 5 charges per shot. PDC 17.

*Flame Blast*
This special weapon fires a red orb, that when strikes the ground erupts into a 30 ft tall, 5 foot round pillar of fire that lasts for 1 round, dealing base Buster damage as fire damage, Reflex save DC 17 for half damage. Uses 4 charges per shot. PDC 17

*Flame Shower*
This special weapon turns the Buster into a flamethrower, releasing a 50 ft long 5 foot wide line of fire, dealing Buster base damage as fire, Reflex save DC 16 for half. Uses 3 charges per shot. PDC 14

*Flame Sword*
This creates a blade of flames from the end of the Buster. Deals base Buster damage as fire, 3 charges lasts for 1 minute of use. PDC 14

*Force Field*
The Buster creates a magnetic force field around the wearer. This field absorbs up to 20 points of damage from projectiles, grenades, rockets and missiles, lasting 1 minute every 5 charges used, or the hit points are depleted. Once depleted, another 5 charges must be used to replenish the hit points. Critical hits bypass the force field. Unfortunately the Buster can not use another weapon while the force field is in operation, although if the user has a hand held energy weapon, not a projectile weapon, they can use that. PDC 19

*Magma Bazooka*
The Buster fires an orb of hot magma that continues to burn after striking a target. The orb deals Buster base damage as half fire and half bludgeoning. Deals half the original damage for the next 1d4 rounds as fire damage to the target. If the attack misses by less than 5, the orb hits the ground near the target and continues to deal half fire damage for 1d4 rounds. If the attack missed by more than 5, lands on the ground in random directly 1d4x10 feet away and continues to do half base Buster damage as fire damage. Uses 4 charges per shot. PDC 17


----------



## Lord Zack

Have I mentioned my idea for the "Eggman and Wily Robotics Company?" They would certainly be amongst those building Sniper Joes. The trade guilds of the GFFA and the Confederacy of Independent Systems might be interested in using Sniper Joes in their droid armies.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> Have I mentioned my idea for the "Eggman and Wily Robotics Company?" They would certainly be amongst those building Sniper Joes. The trade guilds of the GFFA and the Confederacy of Independent Systems might be interested in using Sniper Joes in their droid armies.




The Sniper Joe's aren't much better than the B1s.. although a little smarter, or at least aren't as dependent on a central computer.. and have a built in weapon, but aren't as utilitarian (able to perform multiple duties).
I'll look into making some Eggman/sonic units.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Think I saw some stats for Reploifs as a race around. Will try to find them.


----------



## kronos182

*D5 Class Klingon Battle Cruiser*

A class of battle cruiser in service with the Klingon Imperial Fleet during the mid-22nd century. Built along the lines of classic Klingon design, a small 'pod' front section that contains bridge, several other systems and some weapons, connected to the rear main section by a narrow, long 'neck', with wing-like structures on the sides of the rear section, angling down that end in angular warp nacelles, giving it an avian-like form. Armed with disruptors and photon torpedoes, with excellent armour, including dispersive armour in critical locations, and shielding for protection, with a top light speed of Warp 6. The forward section contained both a disruptor and photon torpedo launcher, a dorsal disruptor array mounted on the neck, and a belly mounted turret of twin heavy disruptor cannons. A small superstructure is fitted on the top at the rear of the main section, located above the impulse engines, which includes the shuttle bay, with room for two standard sized shuttles.
The D5 class was often used to patrol areas of the Klingon Empire, especially along the borders, and as such were equipped with standard multi-spectral sensors, allowing the ships to scan not only for enemy craft but conduct minor scientific scans.

Older models, ready for decommissioning, were sometimes converted to freighters, stripping out the belly disruptor cannons, along with other systems, with much automation installed. Finally 8 under-slung deuterium tanks, capable of carrying over 80,000 liters of deuterium are fitted to the underside.

In Coreline, the Klingon Empire used any of these old ships that were available to maintain order and protect themselves during the chaotic first few weeks. While the Klingon Empire stabilized, with some help from the Federation, some Klingons from the era of Captain Kirk that weren't happy with an alliance with the Federation, took as many ships as they could, including large amounts of D5s, and created splinter groups of raiders, attacking the Federation and others.
The Klingon Empire itself manufactures D5s for export since the technology is obsolete, although they produce and use the freighter variant for their own purposes as well as export.

*D5 Class (PL6)*
Type: Mediumweight
Subtype: Battlecruiser
Size: Colossal (-8)
Tactical Speed: 3000 ft
Defense: 2 (3 with +1 Dodge)
Flat-Footed Defense: 2
Autopilot Defense: 6
Hardness: 60 vs direct energy, 20 vs projectile, missile/area
Hit Dice: 175d20 (3500 hp) shield 4375 hp
Initiative Modifier:
Pilot's Class Bonus:
Pilot's Dex Modifier:
Gunner's Attack Bonus:
Length: 689 ft
Weight: 98,700 tons
Targeting System Bonus: +3
Crew: 70
Passenger Capacity: 20 (typically dedicated soldiers)
Cargo Capacity: 2000 tons
Grapple Modifier: +16
Base PDC: 60
Restriction: Mil (+3)

Attack:
Disruptor cannon -6 ranged 12d12, and disruptor array plasma cannon -10 ranged 10d12; or
Disruptor array -5 ranged (10d12, turret) and -10 photon torpedo (varies); or
Fire-linked 2 heavy disruptors -7 ranged (21d12, turret)
Attack of Opportunity:

Standard PL(6-7) Design Spec:, Agile ship, transporters,
Engines: thrusters, ion engine, Warp Drive (Warp 6)
Armour: Dispersive armour
Defense Systems: shields, autopilot, damage control system (3d10), sensor jammer
Sensors: Class IV, targeting system
Communications: Radiotransceiver, subspace transceiver
Weapons: 1 disruptor cannon type 1, 1 disruptor array type 1, 2 photon torpedo launchers (40 torpedoes each), fire-linked twin heavy disruptor cannons
Grappling Systems: tractor beam

*Agile Ships*
All Star Trek ships are more agile for their size, gaining a +1 Dodge bonus to Defense as long as the ship moves.

*Easy to Repair*
Due to the nature of the technology in this universe, especially Federation or Borg technology, all repairs have DC reduced by -4, and time reduced by 25%.

*Swiss-Army Tech*
Due to the adaptable nature of the technology, and skilled engineers, especially those in the Federation, a piece of technology can be jury-rigged and modified to do something it wasn't originally intended to do, as long as it is within reason (GM discretion), such as modifying the deflector array into a type of energy weapon, albeit limited use. Modifying a device this way means it can not be used for its original purpose at the same time, and requires a Knowledge: Technology check DC 18 and Repair check DC 21 and 5 +1d6 minutes for moderate changes (such as deflector array being used as a means to emit a type of energy as a weapon); while more extensive modifications require a Knowledge: Technology check DC 25  and Repair check DC 30, and 30 +2d10 minutes. This type of modification means the item is unable to be used for its original purpose until it has been restored to its original configuration.

*Shield Dependent*
Star Trek ships have powerful shields, having the equivalent of Deflector Shields (d20 Future pg 42) and provide bonus HP against all attacks equal to 20 HP / starship HD + 25% HD, for example, a ship with 5 HD (100 HP) will have shields with 125 HP. However as they have developed incredible powerful shields, they are a bit lacking in the armour department, suffering -2 hit dice per category and subtype. There are a few exceptions to this rule, being Klingon, Dominion and Hirogen ships which have standard hit dice for their subtype and category, with a few notable other ships, such as the Defiant class.

*Disruptor Cannon Type 1*
Disruptors are a type of energy weapon, typically thoron-based giving them a typically green coloured energy bolt, with high damage potential, but lack the multiple settings, and are capable of only 2 power levels. They are shorter ranged than phasers, and not as accurate, but deal greater damage. Can switch between 6d12 lower power or 12d12 full power shots.
Damage: 12d12, 20x3
Damage Type: Fire/Energy
Range Increment: 4500 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Minimum Ship Size: Gargantuan
Purchase DC: 41
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Note: -1 to attack

*Disruptor Array Type 1*
Disruptor arrays are similar to disruptors, except they care able to fire in beams, although weaker than a standard disruptor, but are able to act as turrets, firing in almost any direction. Can switch between 5d12 lower power or 10d12 full power shots.
Damage: 10d12, 20x3
Damage Type: Fire/Energy
Range Increment: 4000 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Minimum Ship Size: Gargantuan
Purchase DC: 42
Restriction: Mil (+3)

*Heavy Disruptor Cannon Type 1*
Heavy Disruptors are a type of energy weapon, typically thoron-based giving them a typically green coloured energy bolt, with high damage potential, lacking any variable power settings, used for heavy assaults, but are even more inaccurate than normal disruptors. Ignores 10 points of hardness/DR, suffers -2 to attack rolls.
Damage: 14d12, 20x3
Damage Type: Fire/Energy
Range Increment: 4500 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Colossal
Purchase DC: 43
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Note: -2 to attack rolls, ignores 10 points of hardness/DR.

*Dispersive Armour*
A type of armour developed by the Klingons fitted to their ships. The armour is designed to disperse the energy of directed energy weapon, making them less effective, however it isn't as effective against area effect weapons or explosives such as photon torpedoes. The Klingons end up abandoning this type of armour after the D6 series of ships as their enemies discovered this weakness in the design.
Hardness: 60 vs energy weapons (phasers, disruptors, laser, etc), 20 vs projectile, missile, torpedoes, mines and other area effect weapons (including photon torpedo style weapons).
Tactical Speed Penalty: -500 ft (-1 square)
Base Purchase Modifier: 17 + one-half base purchase DC of the starship.

*Photon Torpedo*
Photon torpedoes are anti-matter weapons with variable yields. These weapons usually draw their anti-matter from the equipped ship's own anti-matter supplies. These torpedoes require special containment and feeding systems to load and unload the anti-matter after a fight.
At its lowest setting, the torpedo can do 3d20 to a single target, or deal this damage to a 2000 ft square, and can increase damage by 1 die up to a maximum of 12d20, but reduce the maximum radius by 100 ft per die increase, Reflex save DC 19 for half damage when set for an area.. The damage can be to the maximum radius, or to a single target. These weapons are very dangerous in an atmosphere and are usually banned from planetary use except in special circumstances. If used in a planetary atmosphere, deals damage to an area +50% greater, and if set for a single target, deals half damage to a 100 ft area, and Reflex saves in an atmosphere is increased to 21 for half damage. If the ship loses all power while in battle, there is a 50% chance that a loaded torpedo loses containment and it detonates, dealing damage to the equipped ship, ignore its armour hardness.
Damage: varies
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: -
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 31
Restriction: Mil (+3)

*Variant*

*D5 Freighter*
This variant of the D5 is altered to function as a freighter, stripping out most of the weapons, adding additional cargo modules to the lower hull. Many older D5s or ones to be decommissioned are converted to the freighter variant. The ships are heavily automated, allowing them to
Make the following changes to the D5 to make the freighter variant:
Remove rear (1) photon torpedo launcher;
Remove Fire-linked heavy disruptor cannons;
Reduce Hit Dice to 150d20 (3000 hp);
Reduce Crew to 15;
Increase cargo capacity to 8500 tons;
PDC: 58
Res: Lic (+2)


----------



## kronos182

*D4 Class Klingon Patrol Ship*

The D4 Class is a small Klingon patrol ship, from the Kelvin Timeline, with a narrow body, two wings that can pivot up or down for improved atmospheric maneuverability, and various thrusters for incredible maneuverability in space. Armed with twin disruptors mounted on the top of the wings, close to the wing junctures with the fuselage, and four hatches on its underside to allow the rapid deployment of troops from rappelling  lines. These ships are usually deployed in groups of 2 to 4, where one will bait a target while the other three strike from hidden positions or move in and out of strike range, harassing larger targets.

In Coreline, the Klingon Empire uses the D4s to patrol border systems, or sells them to allied systems. Many have turned up in pirate and raider groups as the ships make excellent rapid strike craft

*D4 Class (PL6)*
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: System Patrol Craft
Size: Colossal (-8)
Tactical Speed: 4500 ft, 2000 (200) vehicle scale atmospheric, perfect maneuverability, able to hover
Defense: 2 (3 with +1 Dodge)
Flat-Footed Defense: 2
Autopilot Defense: 6
Hardness: 30
Hit Dice: 15d20 (300 hp) shields 375 hp
Initiative Modifier: +1
Pilot's Class Bonus: 
Pilot's Dex Modifier: 
Gunner's Attack Bonus: 
Length: 101 ft
Weight: 40,000 lbs
Targeting System Bonus: +3
Crew: 2
Passenger Capacity: 6
Cargo Capacity: 400 lbs
Grapple Modifier: +8
Base PDC: 54
Restriction: Mil (+3)

Attack:
2 Fire-linked Disruptor cannon -6 ranged 18d12

Attack of Opportunity:

Bonuses: Due to the design, the D4 enjoys a +2 bonus to Pilot checks for stunt maneuvers, and +1 Initiative.

Standard PL(6-7) Design Spec:, Agile ship, transporters, rappel lines, drop doors, improved thrust (2)
Engines: thrusters, Warp Drive (Warp 4)
Armour: vanadium
Defense Systems: shields, autopilot, sensor jammer
Sensors: Class IV, targeting system
Communications: Radiotransceiver, subspace transceiver
Weapons: 2 fire-linked disruptor cannons type 1
Grappling Systems: none

*Agile Ships*
All Star Trek ships are more agile for their size, gaining a +1 Dodge bonus to Defense as long as the ship moves.

*Easy to Repair*
Due to the nature of the technology in this universe, especially Federation or Borg technology, all repairs have DC reduced by -4, and time reduced by 25%.

*Swiss-Army Tech*
Due to the adaptable nature of the technology, and skilled engineers, especially those in the Federation, a piece of technology can be jury-rigged and modified to do something it wasn't originally intended to do, as long as it is within reason (GM discretion), such as modifying the deflector array into a type of energy weapon, albeit limited use. Modifying a device this way means it can not be used for its original purpose at the same time, and requires a Knowledge: Technology check DC 18 and Repair check DC 21 and 5 +1d6 minutes for moderate changes (such as deflector array being used as a means to emit a type of energy as a weapon); while more extensive modifications require a Knowledge: Technology check DC 25  and Repair check DC 30, and 30 +2d10 minutes. This type of modification means the item is unable to be used for its original purpose until it has been restored to its original configuration.

*Shield Dependent*
Star Trek ships have powerful shields, having the equivalent of Deflector Shields (d20 Future pg 42) and provide bonus HP against all attacks equal to 20 HP / starship HD + 25% HD, for example, a ship with 5 HD (100 HP) will have shields with 125 HP. However as they have developed incredible powerful shields, they are a bit lacking in the armour department, suffering -2 hit dice per category and subtype. There are a few exceptions to this rule, being Klingon, Dominion and Hirogen ships which have standard hit dice for their subtype and category, with a few notable other ships, such as the Defiant class.

*Disruptor Cannon Type 1*
Disruptors are a type of energy weapon, typically thoron-based giving them a typically green coloured energy bolt, with high damage potential, but lack the multiple settings, and are capable of only 2 power levels. They are shorter ranged than phasers, and not as accurate, but deal greater damage. Can switch between 6d12 lower power or 12d12 full power shots.
Damage: 12d12, 20x3
Damage Type: Fire/Energy
Range Increment: 4500 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Minimum Ship Size: Gargantuan
Purchase DC: 41
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Note: -1 to attack

*Drop Doors & Rappel Lines*
The D4 is equipped with four small hatches on its underside with rappelling lines that allow 4 troops to drop up to 30 feet on the lines with no falling damage, without the ship having to land. The lines can be used to raise troops from the ground using the same lines. Lifting a medium sized creature up 20 feet per round. The lines are 60 feet long.


----------



## kronos182

*Y-Wing*

The Y-Wing is a series of starfighter/bombers developed and built by Koensayr Manufacturing, first seeing use during the Clone War, then used by the Rebel Alliance during the age of the Galactic Empire 20 years later. Known for being a tough, if slow craft, with good armour, shielding and equipped with two lasers and usually 2 ion cannons in a turret, as well as proton torpedo launchers. The main advantage of the Y-Wing as a bomber is the hyperdrive, allowing it to strike distant targets without the need of a carrier to ferry them to their target.
Although several different models of Y-Wing existed, they all followed a similar design, a thick, armoured fuselage, with two rear mounted engines on short struts that stuck out the rear.

*BTL-B Y-Wing*
The first of the Y-wings developed, built as a bomber, with a crew of 2 plus an astromech. The pilot sat in the main cockpit in the forward section, with the second crewmember in a bubble turret manning a pair of ion cannons for defense. The pilot flew the craft, plus manned the two forward lasers and controlled the proton torpedoes, or bombs, depending on which was loaded. The astromech was used for conducting repairs and as a navigator, calculating and holding hyperspace coordinates.


*BTL-B Y-Wing (PL6)*
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Bomber
Size: Colossal (-8)
Tactical Speed: 3000 ft, 218 (21) atmosphere
Defense: 2 (10 base -8 size)
Flat-Footed Defense: 2 (10 base - 8 size)
Autopilot Defense: 
Hardness: 30
Hit Dice: 11d20 (220 hp) shields 90 hp
Initiative Modifier: 
Pilot's Class Bonus: 
Pilot's Dex Modifier: 
Gunner's Attack Bonus: 
Length: 75.6 ft
Weight: 110,700 lbs
Targeting System Bonus: +3
Crew: 2 + 1 astromech
Passenger Capacity: 0
Cargo Capacity: 250 lbs
Grapple Modifier: +8
Base PDC: 36
Restriction: Res (+2)

Attack: 2 fire-linked laser -5 ranged (9d8, 20, fire, 3000 ft, s/a);
Or 2 fire-linked proton torpedoes -5 ranged (15d12, 20, energy, 5000 ft, single)

Gunner
2 battery ion cannons -4 ranged (6d6, 20, elect, 300 ft, single)Attack of Opportunity:

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Twin Engine, heavy load
Engines: thrusters, Ion engine, Hyperdrive Class 2
Armour: vanadium
Defense Systems: heavy shields
Sensors: Class II, Targeting System
Communications: Radio Transceiver
Weapons: 2 fire-linked Laser cannons, 2 battery ion cannons (turret), 2 proton torpedo launchers (10 torpedoes or 20 bombs each)
Grappling Systems: None

*BTL-A4 Y-Wing*
The later and common Y-wing variant is the A4, designed as a light bomber or assault starfighter. The most significant difference over the -B is the craft is shorter, a little faster, lacks a gunner, and the ion cannons mounted in a turret on top at the rear of the cockpit, although many pilots would lock the turret in a forward or rear position so they wouldn't have to divide their attention directing the turret. The Y-Wing began taking on a slightly more narrower look, to reduce weight, and many users even removed some of the outer panels for easy of access of components. The astromech was used for conducting repairs and as a navigator, calculating and holding hyperspace coordinates.

*BTL-A4 Y-Wing (PL6)*
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Light Bomber/Assault Craft
Size: Colossal (-8)
Tactical Speed: 3500 ft, 218 (21) atmosphere
Defense: 2 (10 base -8 size)
Flat-Footed Defense: 2 (10 base - 8 size)
Autopilot Defense: 
Hardness: 28
Hit Dice: 10d20 (200 hp) shields 85
Initiative Modifier: +2
Pilot's Class Bonus: 
Pilot's Dex Modifier: 
Gunner's Attack Bonus: 
Length: 52.5 ft
Weight: 99,900 lbs
Targeting System Bonus: +3
Crew: 1 + 1 astromech
Passenger Capacity: 0
Cargo Capacity: 250 lbs
Grapple Modifier: +8
Base PDC: 37
Restriction: Res (+2)

Attack: 2 fire-linked laser -5 ranged (9d8, 20, fire, 3000 ft, s/a);
Or 2 fire-linked proton torpedoes -5 ranged (15d12, 20, energy, 5000 ft, single);
Or 2 battery ion cannons -4 ranged (6d6, 20, elect, 300 ft, single)Attack of Opportunity:

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Twin Engine, heavy load
Engines: thrusters, Ion engine, Hyperdrive Class 2
Armour: vanadium
Defense Systems: heavy shields
Sensors: Class III, Targeting System, Missile Lock Alert
Communications: Radio Transceiver
Weapons: 2 fire-linked Laser cannons, 2 battery ion cannons (turret), 2 proton torpedo launchers (10 torpedoes or 20 bombs each)
Grappling Systems: None

*BTL-S3 Y-Wing*
The later and common Y-wing variant is the S3, an upgrade of the original -B model. The most significant difference over the -B is the craft is the gunner sits behind the pilot in an extended cockpit, and the ion cannons mounted in a turret on top at the rear of the cockpit. The Y-Wing began taking on a slightly more narrower look, to reduce weight, and many users even removed some of the outer panels for easy of access of components. The astromech was used for conducting repairs and as a navigator, calculating and holding hyperspace coordinates.

*BTL-S3 Y-Wing (PL6)*
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Bomber
Size: Colossal (-8)
Tactical Speed: 3000 ft, 218 (21) atmosphere
Defense: 2 (10 base -8 size)
Flat-Footed Defense: 2 (10 base - 8 size)
Autopilot Defense: 
Hardness: 28
Hit Dice: 12d20 (240 hp) shields 90
Initiative Modifier: +2
Pilot's Class Bonus: 
Pilot's Dex Modifier: 
Gunner's Attack Bonus: 
Length: 75.6 ft
Weight: 105,400 lbs
Targeting System Bonus: +3
Crew: 2 + 1 astromech
Passenger Capacity: 0
Cargo Capacity: 250 lbs
Grapple Modifier: +8
Base PDC: 38
Restriction: Res (+2)

Attack: 2 fire-linked laser -5 ranged (9d8, 20, fire, 3000 ft, s/a);
Or 2 fire-linked proton torpedoes -5 ranged (15d12, 20, energy, 5000 ft, single);

Gunner
2 battery ion cannons -4 ranged (6d6, 20, elect, 300 ft, single)

Attack of Opportunity:

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Twin Engine, heavy load
Engines: thrusters, Ion engine, Hyperdrive Class 2
Armour: vanadium
Defense Systems: heavy shields
Sensors: Class III, Targeting System, Missile Lock Alert
Communications: Radio Transceiver
Weapons: 2 fire-linked Laser cannons, 2 battery ion cannons (turret), 2 proton torpedo launchers (10 torpedoes or 20 bombs each)
Grappling Systems: None

*BTL-S3B Y-Wing*
The S3B Y-Wing is identical to the S3 except the ion cannons are replaced with a pair of lasers.
Make the following changes to S3 to make S3B:
Replace Ion Cannons to Laser,
Gunner has 2 battery laser cannons, -4 ranged (6d8, 20, fire, 3000 ft, s/a).

*Heavy Y-Wing*
An experimental Y-Wing developed by the Alliance to Restore the Republic, modified the S3 with four engines, thickened the body to hold expanded proton torpedo magazines. The lasers are replaced with heavy lasers, an ion cannon is added to the front below the lasers, while the turreted ion cannons are replaced by lasers, with an added ion cannon. This allowed the Heavy Y-wing to deal heavy damage, and also capture a variety of targets. Unfortunately, the engineers were not able to allow the each crew member to use both lasers and ions at the same time. This variant saw limited use amongst some Rebel groups and a few were sold to, or stolen by mercenaries and pirates.
Make the following changes to a BTL-S3 to make a Heavy Y-Wing:
Increase Hit Dice to 14d20 (270 hp), shields 105;
Increase Hardness to 32;
Replace Lasers with 2 heavy fire-linked lasers (12d8);
Add 1 forward ion cannon;
Replace turret ion cannons to 2 battery lasers;
Add one ion cannon to gunner turret;
Increase proton torpedo payload to 15 each (30 total, or 60 bombs);
PDC 39

*New Equipment
Heavy Shields*
These shields are stronger than standard shields, providing greater protection. These shields provide 30 hp per HD of the ship equal to one-fourth the starship's overall Hit Dice (rounded down, minimum 1).
PDC: Shield type +2
Restriction: Res +2

*Ion Cannon*
Ion cannons are a type of energy weapon used to disable a target for capture. The weapon doesn't deal normal damage, but instead deals ion damage, which is not subtracted from the targets hit points, but instead added to any previous ion damage. When the ion damage equals or exceeds the target's normal hit points, that target completely shuts down, cannot move or act until the ion damage fully dissipates. Ion damage ignores hardness and causes no physical damage; it dissipates at a rate of 5 points per round. Deals no damage to organic creatures. An engineer can help speed up ion dissipation with a Repair check DC 15, removing 1d10+5 per round of work. Counts as electricity for terms of Electricity Resistance

*Ion Cannon (PL6)*
Damage: 6d6
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Energy (Electricity)
Range Increment: 3000 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Gargantuan
Purchase DC: 37
Restriction: Military (+3)

*Proton Torpedo*
Proton torpedoes are generally fighter carried missiles, that deal slightly higher damage than concussion missiles, but particle shields could resist these weapons, while they can pass through ray shielding with ease. Generally cheaper than concussion missiles, and with their higher damage potential, many bombers are lowed with proton torpedoes for anti-capital ship use.

*Proton Torpedo (PL6)*
Damage: 10d12
Critical: 20x3
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: 5000 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Large
Purchase DC: 22
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Notes: +1 to target ships of Corvette types or larger.

*Advanced Shields*
Advanced shields are just more powerful versions of the basic shields. These shields add bonus hp of half the HD of the ship, rounding down. So normal shields add 20 hp per HD for half the total HD of the ship. While advanced enhanced shields add 15 hp per HD for half the total HD of the ship.
For example, a standard destroyer with 80 HD equipped with advanced version of standard shields (magnetic, particle or deflector) now gains an extra 20 hp for 40 HD instead of only 20 HD.
Enhanced shields can receive the same benefit, providing 15 hp for half. In the same example of the destroyer using advanced versions of enhanced shields gain 15 hp for 40 HD instead of 20 HD.
PDC: Shield type has PDC increased by +5.
Res: Mil (+3)


----------



## Lord Zack

Anyone familiar with Toontown Online? I think adding some of the elements of that game to Coreline might be interesting. The Cogs, the weaponized jokes, etc.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Never played that one. But OTOH, it's been like a billion years since we have done anything regarding "Toon" Fictions within the Core Timeline (heck, I think we have a few Toon-specific Feats someplace 'round here (I _think_), but we have never done a "Generic Cartoon Character" Race of any kind (there's some, like Thundarians, that COULD be considered "cartoons", but the canon they come from has a few specific rules and details about them which means that it's supposed to be weird to put them in the same pedestal as, say, Bugs Bunny unless you are going for a "you all look the same to me" kind of statement... and HOOH, boy, is that asking for trouble).

"Weaponized Jokes" is something like the climax of "Who Framed Roger Rabbit?" and that "Monty Python" sketch, right? Or do they do something different in that game?


----------



## Lord Zack

Here is the TV Tropes page: Toontown Online (Video Game) - TV Tropes

The "weaponized jokes" are called gags and can include stuff like dropping an anvil on someone, or throwing a pie in someone's face. The robotic Cog enemies are especially susceptible to these, because they can't take a joke, or something like that. I can't remember exactly how it was put, since it's been so long since I actually played the game.

I figure this Toontown is either part of Los Angeles's Toontown (from Who Framed Roger Rabbit?) or is in Anaheim California (Perhaps Anaheim International could secretly be working with the Cogs? Allowing them access to their production facilities in exchange for labor. Plenty of people might be willing to collude with or attempt to use the Cogs.). As an aside, it is possible that on Coreline the inner world of the Looney Toons from Space Jam, as well as Cool World from the movie of the same name, are parts of the same place and possibly connected to the Toontowns.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well, guess those are the big Toontowns, but I wonder if maybe there are smaller districts people call that way arranged on other cities. Guess they could be weaker dimensional barriers to those specific planes within those districts (although... well... Cool World? Hooh, that is definitely the Red Light District of town!)

Considering the Cogs (and admittedly the Weasels of WFRR), maybe there's an Extraordinary or Supernatural ability/weakness in some monsters, "Jokes Will Be The Death Of Them", in which any jokes or situations considered funny can kill them (extra damage/cannot apply Damage Reduction if they are attacked with a "Joke" weapon, they need to make a save otherwise they are going to be incapacitated with laughter, which can lead them them being open to attack/cannot prevent escapes (if the fail is critical, they either get (additional?) physical damage or they need to make a second save to prevent DEATH), character can make Performance rolls to make jokes, which enables the other aforementioned effects)?


----------



## kronos182

A couple of Y-wing variants

*Gold 2 Variant*
This variant is based on modifications to the BTL-A4 Y-Wing flown by Rebel Alliance pilot Tiree callsign Gold 2. The Gold 2 variant has some additional weight shed to make it lighter, while more powerful and additional maneuvering thrusters are added, making it far more maneuverable than any other Y-wing. While these additions makes the ship more maneuverable and responsive, it does make it harder to control for novice pilots.
Make the following changes to BTL-A4 Y-Wing to make a Gold 2 Variant:
Reduce Hit Points to 190 (shields remain the same);
Increase speed to 3750 ft;
Reduce weight to 98,450 lbs;
Add Quick Shield Angle;
PDC: 38
Note: Pilot gains +1 to Initiative, as long as the Y-wing moves the round before and the current round, gains +1 Dodge bonus to Defense. If the pilot has at least 5 ranks in Pilot, Feat Starship Operations (Ultralight), gains +2 bonus to Pilot checks. If the pilot has less than 5 ranks in Pilot, suffers -2 to Pilot checks.

*Quick Shield Angle*
The ship is able to angle its shielding in a particular direction, reinforcing the shielding in that direction, but removing the shield's protection in all others. As a move equivalent action, the pilot can angle the ship's shields fully in one direction (fore, aft, left, right), reducing the damage taken from attacks in that direction by three quarters (3/4) damage. For example if an attack would have done 100 points of damage, with the full shields angled, the attack would only do 25 points of damage. However damage from any other direction deals damage directly to the hull. Shields can be restored to full coverage as another move equivalent action. Shields can only be angled once per round.
Normally requires a Computer Use check DC 15 to remove shielding from one direction to reinforce another direction, with damage only reduced by half, as a standard action.


*Trekker Variant*
This variant of the BTL-S3 Y-Wing developed by group of mercenaries, called the Red Cloud, that had raided several older Starfleet bases, stealing as much technology as they could. The Trekker Y-Wing is fitted with older Federation technology, but it does make these Y-Wings more formidable than standard ones. The Trekker has a thickened hull and additional hull plating which is fitted with Polarized Hull Plating technology which gives the craft greater resilience, but drains a lot of power, and thus the craft is fitted with additional power generators. The cockpit is built up with additional armour and reinforcing, replacing the ion cannon with a Type 3 phaser turret, giving it a heavy punch, but has slow rate of fire due to the power limitations of the Y-Wing. The gunner controls the Polarized Hull Plating and the Type 3 phaser.
Make the following changes to a BTL-S3 Y-Wing to create a Trekker Y-Wing:
Increase hit dice to 13d20 (260 hit points), shields 98 hit points;
Decrease speed to 2750 ft;
Remove Ion Cannons;
Add Polarized Hull Plating;
Add Type 3 phaser turret;
PDC 40.
Note: The gunner can only fire the Phaser Type 3 once per round and suffers -2 to attack rolls, and the Polarized Hull Plating can only be active for 15 minutes instead of normal 30 minutes, before it requires being deactivated for 15 minutes.

*Polarized Hull Plating Defensive System*
An early defensive system developed for Starfleet in the mid 2100s, before deflector shield technology, a ship would be fitted with hull plating relays that would polarize the hull, strengthening the hull and making it more resistant to damage. It also has the advantage of making the ship more difficult to lock onto with most grappling systems. Activating Polarized Hull Plating takes a standard action, granting +5 to the ships hardness, and as long as the system has power (50% chance of this power not being interrupted) and active before the ship reaches 0 hit points, increases the ship's destruction threshold by 50%, and the ship only loses 1 hit point every 2 rounds. Most ships will have a separate power supply just for this system. Unfortunately a ship can not run this system indefinitely, and can only remain running for a maximum of 30 minutes before requiring at least 10 minutes of being inactive.
PDC: 5 + one half base PDC of starship.

*Phaser Type 3*
Phasers are the main offensive weapons of the Federation, using nadian based phased energy that fire beams, capable of variable energy output. Usually mounted in a low profile turret to allow greater field of fire. Able to change damage by lowering the number of die to a minimum of 2d10 as a free action once per round. The Type 3 phaser was available on civilian ships.
Damage: 10d10
Damage Type: Fire/Energy
Range Increment: 5000 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Minimum Ship Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 33
Restriction: Res (+2)


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Obtained the Fifth Edition DnD Player's Handbook as a birthday gift. I really need to make heads or tails of this whole thing, you know? I'm too dang used to Third, overall.


----------



## kronos182

From what little I've seen of 5th ed, it's similar to 3.5, just simplified and reduced number of skills, and instead of variable bonuses for circumstances, you have advantage or at disadvantage, which is a flat bonus or penalty.. I think.


----------



## Lord Zack

Advantage is actually rolling two dice and taking the highest, with disadvantage being rolling two dice and taking the lowest.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> Advantage is actually rolling two dice and taking the highest, with disadvantage being rolling two dice and taking the lowest.




Ah, well I was somewhat close. I haven't played 4th or 5th.. mostly 3.5, Pathfinder, d20 Modern, Star Wars Saga edition, Rifts..


----------



## kronos182

Here's a rough draft of Alchemy from Full Metal Alchemist.. I haven't created the Alchemist class, but just a basics to Transmutations.
Let me know what you guys think and I can tweek and change/add/delete where necessary.

Alchemy
Alchemy is the scientific technique of understanding the structure of matter, decomposing it, and then reconstructing it. If performed skillfully, it is even possible to create gold out of led. However, as it is a science, there are some natural principles in place. Only one thing can be created from something else of a certain mass. This is the Principle of Equivalent Exchange.

Alchemy is an ancient metaphysical science/mystical art of manipulating and altering matter by using natural energy. This act is known as "Transmutation" and its sequence is usually described as:
    1. Comprehension - Understanding the inherent structure and properties of the atomic or molecular makeup of a particular material to be transmuted, including the flow and balance of potential and kinetic energy within.
    2. Deconstruction - Using energy to break down the physical structure of the identified material into a more malleable state so as to be easily reshaped into a new form.
    3. Reconstruction - Continuing the flow of energy so as to reform the material into a new shape.
Proper application of this craft requires not only a full understanding of chemistry and ancient alchemical theory but some natural talent towards recognizing and manipulating the physical objects with energy also helps.
While many see alchemy as an ancient combination of magic and science, some have come to see alchemy as a form of quantum manipulation, affecting matter on the atomic or even subatomic level.

Transmutation is preformed by first drawing a Transmutation Circle. It can be drawn on the spot when a transmutation is necessary (in chalk, pencil, ink, paint, thread, blood or even traced in dirt), or permanently etched or inscribed before hand. All Transmutation Circles are made up of two parts:
    1. The circle itself is a conduit which focuses and dictates the flow of power, tapping into the energies that already exist within the earth and matter. It represents the cyclical flow of the world's energies and phenomena and turns that power into manipulable ends.
    2. Inside the circle are specific alchemical runes. These runes vary widely based on ancient alchemical studies, texts, and experimentation, but correspond to a different form of energy, allowing the energy that is focused within the circle to be released in the way most conducive to the alchemist's desired effect. In basic Transmutation Circles, these runes will often take the form of triangles (which, when positioned differently, can represent the elements of either water, earth, fire or air), but will often be composed of varying polygons built from different triangles. For example, the hexagram is a commonly used base rune because it creates eight multi-directional triangles when inscribed and can, therefore, represent all four classic elements at once. Other, more esoteric runes (including astrological systems, symbolic images and varying lines of text) are prevalent and represent a multitude of other, specific functions for the alchemical energy that is released.

After the circle is drawn, the person performing the transmutation must have material that is of equivalent weight, and of the materials that make up, the desired item. Transmuting items with similar elements, such as using materials that are largely composed of water to turn into something else mostly composed of water, is far easier than changing something with different elements. The more simple the shape and less complexity of the item also makes transmutation much easier. For example changing the same and size of a knife into an axe is simple by having additional metal of the weight to the new designed size. While changing the same knife into a handgun requires the addition of additional materials, plus a more complex transmutation circle, and greater skill.

Drawing a Transmutation Circle requires an Intelligence or Craft (Visual Art) check DC 10 plus an increase for level of complexity (see the chart below for examples, or GM discretion) and takes 1 full round +1 round per +2 to the modifier, thus a Transmutation Circle with a DC 20 takes 6 rounds to draw on a successful check. A Knowledge (Earth and Life Sciences) check can be made with a base DC of 15, with each 5 points over granting a +1 to the check to draw the Transmutation Circle for know which runes and how to draw them that relates to the type of transmutation being performed. Different modifiers can stack, such as changing a knife into a machine gun would have the modifier for Complex function change, plus several size modifiers for how large of a machine gun is made (example +8 +1+1 for a +10 base modifier).
Types of Complexity:    DC Modifier

Increase size 1 cat/doubling weight
+1
Decrease size 1 cat/half weight
+1
Change basic shape but not function (changing the shape of a knife blade, shape of a shield, etc)
+1
Simple damage type change (piercing, slashing, bludgeoning)
+1
Simple function change (changing a staff into a bow/crossbow, a shirt into light armour, not more than +1 bonus, etc)
+2
Increasing a simple function (improving range by 25%, increase accuracy by +1, increase speed by 10%, increasing Defense bonus by +1, etc)
+3
Adding single use energy damage (example explosive ammunition)
+4
Adding permanent energy damage (example flaming sword)
+8
Adding simple extra function to item (like a gadget)
+5
Complex function change (changing a knife to a hand gun of same size)
+8
Simple repairs (1d4 HP)
+1
Create simple item from base components (knife or bow from base materials, with no to 3 moving parts)
+1 / size cat over small
Create semi complex items from base components (simple complex item with up to 10 moving parts, such as crossbows, bicycle with only a single gear and brakes, collapsible staff, simple ballistic gun such as revolver)
+2 / size cat over small
Create complex item from base components (multiple moving parts, or multiple small and different pieces, such as an simple engine for a lawnmower, an analog watch, basic electrical device such as a flashlight or simple electric circuit)
+4 / size cat over small
Create extremely complex item from base components (vehicle internal combustion engine, electrical motors, simple electronic devices like calculators)
+6 / size cat over small
Moderate repairs (2d6 HP, or repair a disabled simple function)
+2
Sever repairs (3d6 HP, or repair a disable complex function)
+3


----------



## kronos182

Another NPC for use..

*Lt Linda Larson*
Lieutenant junior grade Linda Larson is a Starfleet engineer that served aboard the USS Enterprise-D. A representative of many of the engineers Starfleet has trained, but has yet to pick a specialty. Lt Larson is currently assigned to the Sol system, under orders to work as a free lance engineer, help repairing transports and emergency vehicles and equipment for relief efforts. She will offer her help to adventure groups as a mechanic or ship engineer, especially for the chance to study new technology.
She's of average build and height for a female human in her late twenties, with brown hair always tied back.
If she is working with a group that is neutral, or has ties to the Federation, or has contacts, she can negotiate a discount for repairs of the group's ship or equipment at any Federation facility, or if the group's ship is disabled within Federation space, can get a nearby ship to assist.

*Lt Linda Larson*
Smart Ord 3/Dedicated 3
CR: 5;
Type: Medium sized human;
HD: 3d6 plus 3d6, HP 21;
Mass: 10;
Init: +1;
Speed: 30 ft;
Defense: 14, touch 14, flat-footed 13 (+1 Dex, +3 Class);
BAB: +3;
Grap: +2;
Attack: +3 melee (1d3 nonlethal, unarmed strike), or +5 ranged type 1 phaser (varies);
Full Attack: +3 melee (1d3 nonlethal, unarmed strike), or +5 ranged type 1 phaser (varies);
Special Attacks:
SQ:
FS: 5 ft by 5 ft;
Reach: 5 ft;
AL: Federation, Starfleet;
SV: Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +5;
AP: 0;
Rep: +2;
Abilities: Str 10, Dex 13, Con 12, Int 15, Wis 15, Cha 10;
Occupation: Technician (Computer Use, Craft [Mechanical], Knowledge [Technology])
Skills: Computer Use +8, Concentration +4, Craft (Electrical) +7, Craft (Mechanical) +10, Disable Device +6, Drive +3, Knowledge (Technology) +10, Knowledge (physical sciences) +8, Listen +3, Pilot +5, Profession +7, Read/Write English, Read/Write Vulcan, Read/Write (German), Repair +10, Research +6, Search +6, Speak English, Speak Vulcan, Speak German, Treat Injury +5
Feats: Personal Firearms Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Starship Operations (Ultralight), Aircraft Operations (helicopters), Alien technology Proficiency
Possessions: Starfleet Uniform, PADD (tablet sized, functions as upgraded desktop with wireless capabilities, 1 picobyte of data storage), engineering kit, Type 1 phaser (TNG era), Engineering tricorder, comm badge with built in universal translator, several civilian clothes.

*Engineering Tricorder*
The engineering tricorder is a specialized scanning device made by Starfleet designed to help engineers and others in the engineering field diagnose equipment quickly and efficiently. It functions as a standard tricorder, with built in distress beacon.
Functions as a GPS, electricomp, mechanicomp, both granting only +4 to checks, motion sensor (50 ft range), armacomp with +2 to checks, a database of basic ship systems (basic engine types, control systems, etc), mathmatical equations for building, converting materials or measuring various things.  Detect energy signatures out to 2000 feet, emit distress beacon, wireless modem.
Weight: 4 lbs
PDC: 17 (14 for Starfleet Engineering personnel).

*Engineering Kit*
Functions as a combination deluxe Electrical tool and mechanical kits with multipurpose tools, granting +2 equipment checks to Repair and Craft (Electrical and Mechanical) checks.
Weight: 15 lbs
PDC: 22

*Alien Technology Proficiency*
Through training, instruction following or trial and error (that didn't got you killed, at least), you have become proficient with the use of alien technology, including weapons, craft and equipment.
*Benefit:* You take no penalty on attack rolls and skill checks when using any kind of alien technology.
*Special:* A character without this feat takes a -4 penalty when using any alien technology. The GM might impose a penalty (-2 or higher), if the design is incompatible with the character (a Human using a Vrusk firearm, for example). It does not replace the need for other feats that might be required for proper handling of certain aspects of the alien technology (such as Vehicle Operation for specific craft 'weight types', Armor Proficiency, Burst Fire or Exotic Weapons Proficiency, to name some).


----------



## marcoasalazarm

kronos182 said:


> For the tail, I'm not sure if the damage should be slashing or non-lethal... Also any skill checks made with tail should have -4 for improvised tool (maybe make a racial feat that removes this penalty?).




Maybe make it a generic Feat for 'Toon Fiction characters? Pretty sure I've seen mice/rats use their tails as lockpicks in a few cartoons (although can't provide specific examples right now... maybe "Chip and Dale: Rescue Rangers", but seriously, don't quote me on that one).

What could be a good Feat name for that? "Your Tail is Your Tool"?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

The Alchemy looks good so far... need to look it over better, though.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Maybe make it a generic Feat for 'Toon Fiction characters? Pretty sure I've seen mice/rats use their tails as lockpicks in a few cartoons (although can't provide specific examples right now... maybe "Chip and Dale: Rescue Rangers", but seriously, don't quote me on that one).
> 
> What could be a good Feat name for that? "Your Tail is Your Tool"?




That could work. a 'racial' feat for anything with a semi prehensile tail, use as an improvised weapon and one for improvised tool.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK, so we are talking "Your Tail is Your Tool" (use tail as improvised tool, ex. lockpick) and... let's say... "Your Tail is Your Weapon" (use tail as improvised weapon, whip if thin like mouse, bludgeon if thick like alligator)?

Obviously there's monsters that have Tail attacks, so... what makes that Feat useful, aside from, well, knowing how to use the tail effectively as a weapon? 

OK... going back... standard rule I guess would be that most anthropomorphic Fictions, barring specific cases (probably bred for war or they are scorpions or somesuch) are too "civilized" to think of using their tails as weapons, so if they try it's standard that they're Improvised and have any regular attached penalties?


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> OK, so we are talking "Your Tail is Your Tool" (use tail as improvised tool, ex. lockpick) and... let's say... "Your Tail is Your Weapon" (use tail as improvised weapon, whip if thin like mouse, bludgeon if thick like alligator)?
> 
> Obviously there's monsters that have Tail attacks, so... what makes that Feat useful, aside from, well, knowing how to use the tail effectively as a weapon?
> 
> OK... going back... standard rule I guess would be that most anthropomorphic Fictions, barring specific cases (probably bred for war or they are scorpions or somesuch) are too "civilized" to think of using their tails as weapons, so if they try it's standard that they're Improvised and have any regular attached penalties?




Pretty much.. Fictions, creatures, etc that do not have a natural tail attack can gain these feats.. maybe add Int requirement (of at least 8 let's say).

Then can base it on a slam attack (for thick tails) or on a whip (for thin tails), although with less damage perhaps.. like scale down a die type, plus half Str Modifier as they're using their tail in a way they are not used to (as the tail is probably more for balance now than anything).


----------



## Lord Zack

I've been considering some builds for my Soul Calibur: Coreline campaign idea, using Pathfinder or possibly Starfinder (I can convert things over from Pathfinder as needed). The builds are all at level ten, regardless of whether that would normally be appropriate for the character in question. These are alternates who just happen to be that level.

*Soul Builds*
Cloud: CG male hume fighter (FFd20) 10
Archetypes: Soldier
Link: NG male hylian slayer 10
Archetypes: Woodland Sniper
Rätsel Feinschmecker: CG male human gunslinger 10
Sanger Zonvolt: CG male human samurai 10
Archetypes: Sword Sage
Simon Belmont: NG male human fighter 10
Archetypes: Relic Master


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK; that looks pretty cool.

Hmm... Hylian. That like Elf or some other race?


----------



## Lord Zack

I think I'll have to whip up a hylian race. Fortunately in Pathfinder they have the race builder rules, which help. Hylians are actually a form of human, they only look like elves.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Where can I find them rules, man?

BTW, additional note: Hyrule is a big mix of things, but one of the greatest influences would be "Ocarina of Time" and "Breath of the Wild".


----------



## Lord Zack

Creating New Races – d20PFSRD
					






					www.d20pfsrd.com


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK, thanks for the link, dude.


----------



## Lord Zack

Here is a Google Doc with more "Soul Builds".

https://docs.google.com/document/d/16askcKJCEC8ZwpRWncsV1v6Rr1L3vBviYX2A28DA2MI/edit?usp=sharing
I suggest that Coreline's Hyrule be a part of Coreline's version of La Gias from Super Robot Wars, i.e. a pocket dimension inside the Earth.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

It's a pocket dimension, but it's overland. Accessible primarily through Pennsylvania, of all places.


----------



## Lord Zack

That would make it like La Gias, which pretty much resembles the surface world, despite being said to be within the Earth.


----------



## kronos182

Question... how is it accessed? like is there a physical doorway (or gate like stargate or something like that) for a portal, or is it like.. you go down this one road in a specific direction and time and POOF you pop in there.. or you need a spell to open a dimensional portal?
as a pocket dimension over land, can you 'see' it from Coreline Earth ground (like look up and it's like a funny coloured cloud or something?) or you gotta be flying over Pennsylvania at a specific (or range) altitude to gain access?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Depends on the specific location. Example: The Pokemon island chain/pocket dimension is smack in the middle of the way between Japan and Hawaii, so any transportation that goes between those two points will need to go around a bubble of about 200 nautical miles otherwise they will need to deal with an additional three or four days' trip as they go through.







For the time being, let's say the island chain's bubble is in that spot marked "43 Million Years".

In the case of Hyrule, it's not visible until you enter it, and it "expands" the area of the Pennsylvania Wilds (or the Allegheny National Forest, haven't completely decided yet) by a few hundred miles. The bubble that encases it would probably reach 5 to seven thousand feet high (still thinking that part over)? Dimensional portals probably open to specific locations within Hyrule, like a portal that is meant to go to the Water Plane drops you in the entrance of the Water Temple.


----------



## Lord Zack

Play Manga d20, a update to BESM d20 for Pathfinder, has been released: Play Manga d20 - d20pfsrd.com | DriveThruRPG.com


----------



## Lord Zack

Ignore this post.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

What were you discussing, man?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

The Manga Pathfinder link makes me think that the BESM D20 SRD got modified for Pathfinder. Which I think it's cool. Gives me a reference to work on.


----------



## Lord Zack

I did a thing: What suggestions do you have for the Coreline setting? - Quora

Hoping to get Coreline some more attention and input.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Was gonna work on an info packet for Equestria. Got really awfully sick. Still sick but quite definitely recovering. I need to get off my butt and work on this.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Quora looks good, but would it be a good idea to add something similar in Reddit?


----------



## Hinthas

Something I was using in my on again off again d20 Modern game. It's an operator's communications array called a Hyde Communications Array. 

Consists of:
1. Ear piece with fiber mike boom.
2. HUD Lens with fiber optic relay remote / antenna receiver.
3. Wrist band Interface.
4. Hyde Receiver Unit.

Basic Programming for each Hyde Receiver Unit:
1. Office Suite for creating documents with voice to text.
2. Camera / Video Recording/Playback.
3. GPS Location and Azimuth Awareness with support program protocol.
4. Facial Recognition / Sensitive Item Database.
5. Multi Channel Voice Communication / Scramble.
6. Remote Viewing / Hearing.
7. Dust Off Request focused on unit's location.
8. Defense Network secure internet operating and messaging system.
9. IFF Transmitter / Reciever.

Fire Support programming called Red Leg Protocol System.
1. Range Finder.
2. Multi Platform Fire Support TacFire Node Delegate capable of interfacing with in theater fire support assets. 
3. Organic When Ready Sniper Support.


Medical Program Suite called Caduceus Protocol System.
1. Medical Encyclopedia and Procedures PDF Library.
2. Tele-Surgery with holographic overlay.
3. 9 Line Medevac Request (Autofill w/ Basic Programming #3).
4. Mike boom sonic echo burst w/ digital interpretation and holographic overlay.

My players are having a blast with this and I can do mission playbacks or refresh their memories by a successfull Use Device check. And I've been using random messages through the character's DefNet System to introduce other personalities.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK, this is interesting.


----------



## Hinthas

There's an island off the US southeast state of Georgia named Jekyll Island that I put on a fictional training facility and clearing house for low level missions named Hyde Central. This is essentially a kiddie pool until I know what kind of flavor the players want to go. So far, the players have met my variant of AEGIS (Alien Extermination and Global Interdiction Squadron) which are my XCOM knock offs. There are other elite type agencies that skim the grounds of Hyde for recruits.


----------



## Lord Zack

So you have an ongoing Coreline campaign?


----------



## Hinthas

No, but I've borrowed heavily from these and other boards. Figured I'd return the favor. As a courtesy though, I usually tend to credit the source I borrow from. Nothing I've posted is from other sources.

That aside, I really love coming to these alternate boards to see what new things are being created and interpretations of the previous things I enjoy. I'll try to submit stuff but you guys are the rockstars.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Thanks. It's good to know this stuff is of use to other people.

Think we can get a link to the campaign, plz?


----------



## Hinthas

Nothing solid but I'll see if I can drop something later.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK, cool. Thank you.


----------



## kronos182

Hinthas said:


> Something I was using in my on again off again d20 Modern game. It's an operator's communications array called a Hyde Communications Array.
> 
> Consists of:
> 1. Ear piece with fiber mike boom.
> 2. HUD Lens with fiber optic relay remote / antenna receiver.
> 3. Wrist band Interface.
> 4. Hyde Receiver Unit.
> 
> Basic Programming for each Hyde Receiver Unit:
> 1. Office Suite for creating documents with voice to text.
> 2. Camera / Video Recording/Playback.
> 3. GPS Location and Azimuth Awareness with support program protocol.
> 4. Facial Recognition / Sensitive Item Database.
> 5. Multi Channel Voice Communication / Scramble.
> 6. Remote Viewing / Hearing.
> 7. Dust Off Request focused on unit's location.
> 8. Defense Network secure internet operating and messaging system.
> 9. IFF Transmitter / Reciever.
> 
> Fire Support programming called Red Leg Protocol System.
> 1. Range Finder.
> 2. Multi Platform Fire Support TacFire Node Delegate capable of interfacing with in theater fire support assets.
> 3. Organic When Ready Sniper Support.
> 
> 
> Medical Program Suite called Caduceus Protocol System.
> 1. Medical Encyclopedia and Procedures PDF Library.
> 2. Tele-Surgery with holographic overlay.
> 3. 9 Line Medevac Request (Autofill w/ Basic Programming #3).
> 4. Mike boom sonic echo burst w/ digital interpretation and holographic overlay.
> 
> My players are having a blast with this and I can do mission playbacks or refresh their memories by a successfull Use Device check. And I've been using random messages through the character's DefNet System to introduce other personalities.




You have stats for this? If not, I can probably put some together, or my own interpretation of it.
Although I'd have to ask what an "Organic When Ready Sniper Support" is.. and Multi Platform Fire Support TacFire Node Delegate is (I'm assuming some kind of datalink/laser painter for nearby launch platforms or fighters using laser rider/smart munitions?)

Also the Mike Boom sonic echo burst.. is that some kind of sonic attack? like a flash bang only the bang part? And the 9 Line Medevac request autofill part I'm not sure what that is..


----------



## Hinthas

I don't have stats for any of it but will list skills I had them do while performing an action. I borrowed some of the form from the Final Fantasy Spirits Within movie. I liked the wrist component of her commo gear and thought a mainframe the size of a cell phone in the small of the back would be non intrusive also. Then I liked the idea of a contact lens w/ fiber optic remote antenna that is blue toothed to the Hyde mainframe and ear piece for a overall strategic, tactical, and theater operations.

I'll assume the Basic Programming package is self explanatory. What I didn't mention is that the user can couple as many Basic Programming functions together as needed to formulate a report, plan a rescue,...whatever, and keep it on a squad level secure network.

Warrior Protocols
Red Leg Protocol System comes with:
Range Finder is centered on the User's EXACT GPS LOCATION to the inch coupled with the HUD Lens with fiber optic relay remote / antenna receiver and GPS Location and Azimuth Awareness with support program protocol.
Multi Platform Fire Support TacFire Node Delegate capable of interfacing with in theater fire support assets. This gives the User a prioritized backdoor connection to the local Tactical or Strategic Fire Support Assets while on mission. This protocol allows the user to accurately aim and coordinate Fire Support Assets electronically or verbally to the target which is the next operational step for the Range Finder function. Additionally, other friendly units can transmit On Call fire requests to the User to task the Fire Support Asset. The Multi Platform Fire Support portion means the protocol can negotiate with any unit whether it's a mortar team leader, MLRS Rocket Battery, AC-130 Gunships, Naval Artillery, even Predator Drones if in the area. The Hyde unit is able to "read" local radio traffic and will automatically negotiate an opening on the local unit net with background programming. Usually the receiving Tactical Fire element (TacFire) see's the request as a Priority Unit that doesn't need to identify itself but does still have to follow the Resources vs Target formula. The available type unit is identified in the User's ear by a stylized tone or chime that sound when that unit becomes immediately ready to support the mission. Predator Drone reconnaissance is usually available but Predator Drone action is still slow and the User will most likely have to identify themselves and the Drone is a Restricted asset.
Organic When Ready Sniper Support is the ability to gain a prioritized backdoor connection to the local In Theater Target Interdiction Specialists if discreet is needed. This protocol allows the user to accurately aim and coordinate Target Interdiction Specialists electronically or verbally to the target which is another operational step for the Range Finder function. The stylized tone for this is usually a Bolt sliding back to the rear of a rifle then back again.

Caduceus Protocol System comes with:
Medical Encyclopedia and Procedures PDF Library so the User shouldn't have to worry about incorrectly performing a procedure.
Tele-Surgery with holographic overlay is transmitted to the User's HUD Lens with fiber optic relay remote / antenna receiver.
The 9 Line Medevac Request (Autofill w/ Basic Programming #3) function is a Medical Evacuation Request that follows the format (http://ciomr.org/download/omc/9Line/9 line v1.5.pdf). User entries are still necessary to complete the function.
The Mike boom sonic echo burst w/ digital interpretation and holographic overlay allows for the mike boom to project a localized ultrasound to produce an image to assist the medic.
Additionally, other friendly units can transmit medical requests (Basic programming 3 and 9) to the User and prioritize the request. Angel request means Medical Support is required, area secured. Valkyrie request means Medical Support is requested, area hostile and come prepared. Halo request is the last request type that is usually an automated message that means Medical Support required and Life Signs dwindling, immediate response preferred.

There are other Warrior Protocol variants that I haven't mapped out yet. Tell me what you think.


----------



## Lord Zack

Some ideas I have, that need fleshing out:

Ferenginar-Terran Commerce Guild, a trade association that claims to facilitate trade between the Ferengi Alliance and Earth, but is more concerned in preventing certain technologies, like the replicator from becoming common on Earth. This way the Ferengi have more trade opportunities with Earth, since most people can't just replicate a phaser, for instance.

Deep Space Koprulu One, a Frontier-class space station in orbit over the planet Haven in the Koprulu Sector. Haven remained independent of the Dominion in Coreline and is now a protectorate of the United Federation of Planets. The station's mission is to maintain diplomatic ties with the local governments, defend Federation protectorates like Haven and maintain vessels of the Federation and allied governments, including the Klingon Empire, Romulan Republic and Umojan Protectorate, often serving as a jumping off point for missions of exploration in the Sector and surrounding space.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> Some ideas I have, that need fleshing out:
> 
> Ferenginar-Terran Commerce Guild, a trade association that claims to facilitate trade between the Ferengi Alliance and Earth, but is more concerned in preventing certain technologies, like the replicator from becoming common on Earth. This way the Ferengi have more trade opportunities with Earth, since most people can't just replicate a phaser, for instance.
> 
> Deep Space Koprulu One, a Frontier-class space station in orbit over the planet Haven in the Koprulu Sector. Haven remained independent of the Dominion in Coreline and is now a protectorate of the United Federation of Planets. The station's mission is to maintain diplomatic ties with the local governments, defend Federation protectorates like Haven and maintain vessels of the Federation and allied governments, including the Klingon Empire, Romulan Republic and Umojan Protectorate, often serving as a jumping off point for missions of exploration in the Sector and surrounding space.




Interesting idea. Mind you replicators can't replicate EVERYTHING. most replicators are programmed to not create weapons or dangerous chemicals. and power sources can't be replicated as whole with power (have to be charged or replicated in pieces). So any Federation replicator that regular people own won't do weapons. But this is an interesting concept for trade purposes.

Frontier-class station.. is that something actually in Star Trek (or starcraft) ?


----------



## Lord Zack

The Frontier-class is from the Deep Space Nine novels.









						Frontier class (starbase)
					

The Frontier class was a new type of starbase designed by the Federation in the 2380s. Deep Space 9 (II) was a Frontier class starbase. (DS9 - The Fall novel: Revelation and Dust) The Frontier class starbase was the largest deep space station in operation in 2385. At normal capacity, it...




					memory-beta.fandom.com


----------



## Lord Zack

I remember a discussion (way, way back in this thread) about N-Jammers and whether they could be used to remove nuclear fallout, which I am pretty sure they can't. However there is a way to do just that: Japanese Miracle

I've also been giving some thought to Fallout New Vegas, since I've been playing it again. I am specifically thinking of some of the DLCs and in particular Dead Money. It seems like the Sierra Madre might be an interesting location for PCs to explore. Also, an alternate of Quark may have purchased the casino and the land around it, for dirt cheap I imagine. He has a small group of engineers, led by an alternate of Rom, working on making the place livable, along with some security personnel to guard them. He has also been hiring adventuring types for expeditions into the resort and casino, mostly to deal with various dangers like the Ghost People. There are also alternates of Dean Domino and Christine Royce, each pursuing their own goals.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Dude your post kinda cuts off after mentioning Domino.

There is also the Anti-Nuclear Bacteria that appears in "Godzilla Vs. Biollante".


----------



## Lord Zack

It seems likely that the Terran Dominion has some method of dealing with fallout as well, given that they re-colonized Korhal relatively soon after its nuclear devastation.


----------



## kronos182

*Federation Galileo Type Shuttlecraft*

A standard issue shuttle aboard Starfleet ships and stations for interplanetary transportation when transporters were not usable. Originally deployed in the late-23rd century, these shuttles are considered older, but slightly newer models are still produced, and used by many civilians or sold to developing FTL capable societies.
These shuttles had a duranium lined shell, shaped like a brick, with an angled front that had three windows, two nacelles mounted on very short pylons along the lower hull that run about two-thirds the length of the hull, with ion thrusters mounted on the upper rear corners of the ship. A door on each side in front of the nacelles, as well as a large rear door, allowed crew to enter or exit. The shuttles had fairly basic sensors installed as standard, but can easily mount more powerful and special sensors for different missions, and came with basic shields for defense but no weapons. Inside, the shuttle was divided into two sections, the larger forward section had seating for 7, including the pilot, and space for some cargo. The seats can be easily removed to allow the ship to carry more cargo. The shuttle can easily enter and leave a planet's atmosphere to reach a ship or station in orbit, and travel between planets within a system. They were capable of low warp speeds with limited range, so were used sometimes as transports between nearby systems, or to rendezvous with ships passing near systems. Usually carries enough fuel to travel across a Sol sized solar system twice, or travel about 20 light years at a partly warp 3. These shuttles can be fitted with a pair of Type 4 phaser emitters.
This type of shuttle was produced for many years with slight updates over the years, with a production run from 2260 to approximately 2370, although later models started falling out of favour with Starfleet and was regulated to civilian use or sold to allies.

In Coreline, after the 23 Hours, Starfleet and the Federation discovered a large number of these shuttles on starbases, colonies and on some starships. They at first used them to shuttle people and supplies to help maintain order in the ensuing chaos of some of their colonies and other areas of their territory was suddenly invaded by other factions, before everything settled down. Now, while the shuttles are considered obsolete and contain no real sensitive or secret technologies, many are sold in civilian markets and even to some new allies, as long as the Prime Directive isn't violated (the allies have to have developed FTL technology, or some equivalent, such as jump gates or stargates). A few small civilian shipyards within Federation space have licensing to produce more Galileo type shuttles and parts for them as they are an improvement over the older Class F that lacked warp drives.

*Galileo Type Shuttle (PL6-7)*
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Shuttle
Size: Huge (-2)
Tactical Speed: 3500
Defense: 8
Flat-Footed Defense: 
Autopilot Defense: 9
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 5d20 (100 HP), 125 HP shields
Initiative Modifier: 
Pilot's Class Bonus: 
Pilot's Dex Modifier: 
Gunner's Attack Bonus: 
Length: 23.1 ft
Weight: 36,000 lbs
Targeting System Bonus: +0
Crew: 1
Passenger Capacity: 6
Cargo Capacity: 500-6000 lbs
Grapple Modifier: 
Base PDC: 50, within Federation space or allies 40-45.
Restriction: 

Attack: 
Attack of Opportunity: 

Standard PL(6-7) Design Spec: Agile Ships (+1 Dodge), Easy to Repair (Repair DC -4, -25% time), Swiss Army Tech, Shield Dependent 
Engines: thrusters, ion engine Warp Drive (max warp 3, 20 light year range)
Armour: polymeric
Defense Systems: Shields, autopilot
Sensors: Class II
Communications: radio transceiver
Weapons: none
Grappling Systems: none

*Agile Ships*
All Star Trek ships are more agile for their size, gaining a +1 Dodge bonus to Defense as long as the ship moves.

*Easy to Repair*
Due to the nature of the technology in this universe, especially Federation or Borg technology, all repairs have DC reduced by -4, and time reduced by 25%.

*Swiss-Army Tech*
Due to the adaptable nature of the technology, and skilled engineers, especially those in the Federation, a piece of technology can be jury-rigged and modified to do something it wasn't originally intended to do, as long as it is within reason (GM discretion), such as modifying the deflector array into a type of energy weapon, albeit limited use. Modifying a device this way means it can not be used for its original purpose at the same time, and requires a Knowledge: Technology check DC 18 and Repair check DC 21 and 5 +1d6 minutes for moderate changes (such as deflector array being used as a means to emit a type of energy as a weapon); while more extensive modifications require a Knowledge: Technology check DC 25  and Repair check DC 30, and 30 +2d10 minutes. This type of modification means the item is unable to be used for its original purpose until it has been restored to its original configuration.

*Shield Dependent*
Star Trek ships have powerful shields, having the equivalent of Deflector Shields (d20 Future pg 42) and provide bonus HP against all attacks equal to 20 HP / starship HD + 25% HD, for example, a ship with 5 HD (100 HP) will have shields with 125 HP. However as they have developed incredible powerful shields, they are a bit lacking in the armour department, suffering -2 hit dice per category and subtype. There are a few exceptions to this rule, being Klingon, Dominion and Hirogen ships which have standard hit dice for their subtype and category, with a few notable other ships, such as the Defiant class.

*Phaser Type 4*
Phasers are the main offensive weapons of the Federation, using nadian based phased energy that fire beams, capable of variable energy output. Usually mounted in a low profile turret to allow greater field of fire. Able to change damage by lowering the number of die to a minimum of 3d10 as a free action once per round.
Damage: 12d10
Damage Type: Fire/Energy
Range Increment: 5500 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Minimum Ship Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 35
Restriction: Mil (+3)



*Federation Type 6 Shuttlecraft*

A short ranged shuttlecraft that is similar in shape to the Galileo type shuttles, only slightly smaller and has slightly more advanced technology.
These shuttles had a duranium lined shell, shaped like a brick, with an angled front that had three windows, two nacelles mounted on very short pylons along the lower hull that run about two-thirds the length of the hull, with ion thrusters mounted on the upper rear corners of the ship. A door on each side in front of the nacelles, as well as a large rear door, allowed crew to enter or exit. The shuttles had fairly basic sensors installed as standard, but can easily mount more powerful and special sensors for different missions, and came with basic shields for defense but no weapons. Inside, the shuttle was divided into two sections, the larger forward section had seating for 5, including the pilot, and space for some cargo. The seats can be easily removed to allow the ship to carry more cargo. The shuttle can easily enter and leave a planet's atmosphere to reach a ship or station in orbit, and travel between planets within a system. They were capable of low warp speeds with limited range, so were used sometimes as transports between nearby systems, or to rendezvous with ships passing near systems. Usually carries enough fuel to travel across a Sol sized solar system twice, or travel about 20 light years at a partly warp 3.
These shuttles can be fitted with a pair of Type 4 phaser emitters in the nose for special missions. Some shuttles were fitted with emergency transporters that are only used if the shuttle is about to be destroyed, with a range of 240,000 miles (orbiting shuttle to planet), although full transporters could be installed.

*Type 6 Shuttle (PL6-7)*
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Shuttle
Size: Huge (-2)
Tactical Speed: 3500
Defense: 8
Flat-Footed Defense: 
Autopilot Defense: 9
Hardness: 20Hit Dice: 5d20 (100 HP), 125 HP shields
Initiative Modifier: 
Pilot's Class Bonus: 
Pilot's Dex Modifier: 
Gunner's Attack Bonus: 
Length: 19.7 ft
Weight: 35,000 lbs
Targeting System Bonus: +0
Crew: 1
Passenger Capacity: 4
Cargo Capacity: 500-3000 lbs
Grapple Modifier: 
Base PDC: 48, within Federation space or allies 38-44.
Restriction: 

Attack: 
Attack of Opportunity: 

Standard PL(6-7) Design Spec: Agile Ships (+1 Dodge), Easy to Repair (Repair DC -4, -25% time), Swiss Army Tech, Shield Dependent, emergency transporter
Engines: thrusters, ion engine Warp Drive (max warp 3, 20 light year range)
Armour: polymeric
Defense Systems: 
Shields, autopilot
Sensors: Class III
Communications: radio transceiver
Weapons: none
Grappling Systems: none

*Agile Ships*
All Star Trek ships are more agile for their size, gaining a +1 Dodge bonus to Defense as long as the ship moves.

*Easy to Repair*
Due to the nature of the technology in this universe, especially Federation or Borg technology, all repairs have DC reduced by -4, and time reduced by 25%.

*Swiss-Army Tech*
Due to the adaptable nature of the technology, and skilled engineers, especially those in the Federation, a piece of technology can be jury-rigged and modified to do something it wasn't originally intended to do, as long as it is within reason (GM discretion), such as modifying the deflector array into a type of energy weapon, albeit limited use. Modifying a device this way means it can not be used for its original purpose at the same time, and requires a Knowledge: Technology check DC 18 and Repair check DC 21 and 5 +1d6 minutes for moderate changes (such as deflector array being used as a means to emit a type of energy as a weapon); while more extensive modifications require a Knowledge: Technology check DC 25  and Repair check DC 30, and 30 +2d10 minutes. This type of modification means the item is unable to be used for its original purpose until it has been restored to its original configuration.

*Shield Dependent*
Star Trek ships have powerful shields, having the equivalent of Deflector Shields (d20 Future pg 42) and provide bonus HP against all attacks equal to 20 HP / starship HD + 25% HD, for example, a ship with 5 HD (100 HP) will have shields with 125 HP. However as they have developed incredible powerful shields, they are a bit lacking in the armour department, suffering -2 hit dice per category and subtype. There are a few exceptions to this rule, being Klingon, Dominion and Hirogen ships which have standard hit dice for their subtype and category, with a few notable other ships, such as the Defiant class.

*Phaser Type 4*
Phasers are the main offensive weapons of the Federation, using nadian based phased energy that fire beams, capable of variable energy output. Usually mounted in a low profile turret to allow greater field of fire. Able to change damage by lowering the number of die to a minimum of 3d10 as a free action once per round.
Damage: 12d10
Damage Type: Fire/Energy
Range Increment: 5500 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Minimum Ship Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 35
Restriction: Mil (+3)


*Federation Type 7 Shuttlecraft*

The Type 7 shuttlecraft is a larger, short to mid range shuttle that can carrier larger cargo loads, typically used for cargo or personnel transport.
These shuttles had a duranium lined shell, shaped like a curved brick, with an angled front that had three windows, two nacelles mounted on very short pylons along the lower hull, a single large impulse engine fitted to the middle of the rear. A large door on each side in front of the nacelles allows crew to enter or exit. The shuttles had fairly basic sensors installed as standard, but can easily mount more powerful and special sensors for different missions, and came with basic shields for defense but no weapons. Inside, the shuttle was divided into two sections, the larger forward section had seating for 10, including the pilot, and space for some cargo. The seats can be easily removed to allow the ship to carry more cargo. The shuttle can easily enter and leave a planet's atmosphere to reach a ship or station in orbit, and travel between planets within a system. They were capable of low warp speeds with limited range, so were used sometimes as transports between nearby systems, or to rendezvous with ships passing near systems. They came standard with emergency transporter, although a full transporter can be installed, and a small food replicator comes standard. Usually carries enough fuel to travel across a Sol sized solar system twice, or travel about 25 light years at a partly warp 2. These shuttles can be fitted with a pair of Type 5 phaser emitters.
While these shuttles came unarmed, they could be fitted with a pair of Type 5 phasers. The interior could be modified and fitted with different equipment for different missions.

*Type 7 Shuttle (PL6-7)*
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Shuttle
Size: Huge (-2)
Tactical Speed: 3500
Defense: 8
Flat-Footed Defense: 
Autopilot Defense: 9
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 6d20 (120 HP), 150 HP shields
Initiative Modifier: 
Pilot's Class Bonus: 
Pilot's Dex Modifier: 
Gunner's Attack Bonus: 
Length: 27.8 ft
Weight: 38,300 lbs
Targeting System Bonus: +0
Crew: 1
Passenger Capacity: 8 (15 in emergency)
Cargo Capacity: 200 tons (with only 1 passenger)
Grapple Modifier: 
Base PDC: 50, within Federation space or allies 40-45.
Restriction: 

Attack: 
Attack of Opportunity: 

Standard PL(6-7) Design Spec: Agile Ships (+1 Dodge), Easy to Repair (Repair DC -4, -25% time), Swiss Army Tech, Shield Dependent, emergency transporter, small food replicator
Engines: thrusters, ion engine Warp Drive (max warp 2, 25 light year range)
Armour: polymeric
Defense Systems: Shields, autopilot
Sensors: Class III
Communications: radio transceiver
Weapons: none
Grappling Systems: none

*Agile Ships*
All Star Trek ships are more agile for their size, gaining a +1 Dodge bonus to Defense as long as the ship moves.

*Easy to Repair*
Due to the nature of the technology in this universe, especially Federation or Borg technology, all repairs have DC reduced by -4, and time reduced by 25%.

*Swiss-Army Tech*
Due to the adaptable nature of the technology, and skilled engineers, especially those in the Federation, a piece of technology can be jury-rigged and modified to do something it wasn't originally intended to do, as long as it is within reason (GM discretion), such as modifying the deflector array into a type of energy weapon, albeit limited use. Modifying a device this way means it can not be used for its original purpose at the same time, and requires a Knowledge: Technology check DC 18 and Repair check DC 21 and 5 +1d6 minutes for moderate changes (such as deflector array being used as a means to emit a type of energy as a weapon); while more extensive modifications require a Knowledge: Technology check DC 25  and Repair check DC 30, and 30 +2d10 minutes. This type of modification means the item is unable to be used for its original purpose until it has been restored to its original configuration.

*Shield Dependent*
Star Trek ships have powerful shields, having the equivalent of Deflector Shields (d20 Future pg 42) and provide bonus HP against all attacks equal to 20 HP / starship HD + 25% HD, for example, a ship with 5 HD (100 HP) will have shields with 125 HP. However as they have developed incredible powerful shields, they are a bit lacking in the armour department, suffering -2 hit dice per category and subtype. There are a few exceptions to this rule, being Klingon, Dominion and Hirogen ships which have standard hit dice for their subtype and category, with a few notable other ships, such as the Defiant class.

*Phaser Type 5*
Phasers are the main offensive weapons of the Federation, using nadian based phased energy that fire beams, capable of variable energy output. Usually mounted in a low profile turret to allow greater field of fire. Type 5 phasers are similar to Type 4, except they had a little more control over varying damage level, and had improved range. Able to change damage by lowering the number of die to a minimum of 2d10 as a free action once per round.
Damage: 12d10
Damage Type: Fire/Energy
Range Increment: 6000 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Minimum Ship Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 36
Restriction: Mil (+3)

*Emergency Transporter*
Emergency Transporters are matter-energy teleporters that function like normal teleporters, but are single use, allowing those on the equipped ship to evacuate the ship in the event of its destruction. It has a range of just over 240,000 miles, which is farther than standard orbital distance for ships. Upon a ship reaching 0 hit points, as the hull breaks up, any crew member can activate the emergency transporter as a free action to transport all living beings from the ship to a nearby planetoid within range. If there is no planetoid, if the crew has time to get into space suits, it will transport those aboard to maximum distance. The transporter also sends out an emergency message on all frequencies indicating assistance is required with co-ordinates as the crew is transported.
PDC: 28


----------



## kronos182

*MS-07 Gouf*
The Gouf is a high-performance replacement for the MS-06J Zaku II Ground type, following a similar design, however the helmet has a spike that angles back from the forehead, each shoulder has three spikes. The left hand is larger and not as dexterous as each finger mounts a machine gun, while individually weaker, together they equal the Zaku's 120mm or greater. The right arm has a retractable heat rod that can slash targets, or be used to grapple other mechs with an electric shock discharge that can help disable mechs. While it was meant to completely replace the Zaku, it was quickly replaced with the MS-09 Dom, thus most Gouf are produced in limited numbers and used by elite units. The Gouf can make use of any weapon available to Zakus, including the shoulder shield is optional.

*MS-07 Gouf*
Size: Gargantuan (57.5 ft) (-4)
Bonus Hit Points: 450
Superstructure: Duralloy
Hardness: 15
Armour: Duralloy
Bonus to Defense: +4 (+8 armour, -4 size)
Armour Penalty: -8
Reach: 15 ft
Strength Bonus: +24
Dexterity Penalty: 0
Speed: 50 ft (-10 ft armour) 2500 ft space (4 squares)
Purchase DC: 46

Slots 11
Helmet Oracle Targeting System (+2)
Visor Class III Sensors
Cranium 1
Back Deep Space Thrusters
Left arm Dexterity Booster
Left hand (1) Finger Machine Guns (5)
Right arm (1) Heat Rod
Right hand (1) Modified M-9 carried
Shoulder Life Support System, Modified M-9 holster
Shoulder
Torso Cockpit
Belt 2 M-9 ammo clips (400 rds)
Left leg 2 M-9 ammo clips (400 rds)
Right leg 2 , speed boosterM-9 ammo clips clips (400 rds)
Boots Speed Booster
Comm System

Standard Package Features: Life support 24 hours, negates zero-g penalties
Bonuses: +2 Navigate, +2 Spot, darkvision 90 ft
Weapons: Modified M-9 Barrage, -3 attack, 5d6 ball, 20, 60 ft, S/A, 200 box, handheld
Heat Rod +8 melee 4d8+12 slash/fire, x2, 30 ft reach,
Slam +8 melee 2d8+12 blud, 20, 15 ft reach

*Heat Rod (PL5/6)*
The heat rod is a whip like weapon that can have its surface superheated to allow it to cut through armour of mechs and ships. While not as powerful as the heat hawk or sword, it gives the mech greater range, and has the option to be electrified to disable mech instead of cut through it. The heat road deals half slashing and half heat (fire) damage based on the size of the mech wielding it: Large 2d8, 10 ft reach; Huge 3d8, 20 ft reach; Gargantuan 4d8, 30 ft reach; Colossal 5d8, 40 ft reach. The heat rod also ignores 5 points of hardness/DR. Alternatively the heat rod can deal half damage as slashing plus 3d6 electrical damage and the mech must make a Fort save DC 10+ electrical damage dealt or be stunned for 1d4 rounds. In any way used grants +2 to grapple attempts. Retracts or extends as a free action.
Equipment Slots: 1 must be hand or arm
Activation: Attack
Range Increment: Touch/melee
Target: Single target within reach
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 13 + one quarter mech PDC
Restriction: Lic (+1)

*Finger Machine Guns*
The hand of the mech is replaced with a larger hand that isn't as dexterous (-2 to tasks requiring find motor skills, -2 to melee strikes when holding a melee weapon, -2 to ranged attacks if holding a ranged weapon) with each finger holding a machine gun. This makes an excellent back up weapon with a larger ammunition supply than head mounted weapons. Some pilots like uses these in close combat as they are able to put the barrels right against vulnerable areas and easily crippling a target. All guns fire together, granting a +1 to attack rolls, dealing 4d8 points of ballistic damage. Holds 500 rounds of ammunition in hand. Each slot for ammunition adds 2000 rounds.
Equipment Slots: 1 must be hand or arm
Activation: Attack
Range Increment: 60 ft
Target: Single target within 600 ft, autofire
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 10 + one quarter mech PDC.


*Optional Weapons*
280mm Bazooka
3 Tube Missile Launcher (usually 1, replacing two of the M-9 magazines)
280mm Bazooka mk2
Extra ammunition on belt (usually M-9 or 280mm 4 pack magazine)
Shoulder Shield (+4 Defense)

*280mm Bazooka mk2*
This is an upgraded version of the original 280mm bazooka first used on the MS-05 Zaku I, designed to use a 4 round magazine to allow for more quicker reloading. The mk2 is also more accurate, not suffering any penalties to attack when using both hands, but still suffers -2 to attack if fired one handed. It uses the same ammunition as the original 280mm bazooka
Equipment Slots: 1 hand held
Activation: Attack
Range Increment: 120 ft
Area: 30 ft radius burst
Target: Single target within 1200 ft
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Reflex DC 18 for half for target struck, 15 in blast radius
Purchase DC: 21 for launcher, 16 for 4 pack of rockets
Restriction: Mil (+3)

*Variant
MS-07G-2 Gouf Tactical Assault Type*
This variant is an assault version, featuring more ranged weapons including a shoulder mounted 120mm gatling gun, the left hand is replaced with a gun pack that includes a machine gun, flamethrower and a small rocket launcher.
The following changes are made to a basic MS-07:Replace left hand and Finger Machine guns with Gun Pack;
Add 120mm Gatling Gun to back;
Add 120mm gatling gun ammo to back;
PDC: +1

*Gun Pack*
This replaces the hand with a weapon pack that contains a 7.62 machine gun with 2000 rds, a flamethrower (3d6 fire, 50 ft line, 30 blasts, Reflex save DC 15 for half), rocket launcher (RPG-7 equivalent) with 6 rockets.
Equipment Slots: 1 hand or arm
Activation: Attack
Range Increment: varies by weapon
Area: varies by weapon
Target: varies by weapon
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: varies by weapon
Purchase DC: 12 + one quarter mech base DC.
Restriction: Mil (+3)

*120mm Gatling Gun*
This weapon is a turret mounted gatling gun that fires over the mech's shoulder, with decent damage and range.
The weapon deals 10d8 points of ballistic damage, ignoring 5 points of hardness/DR. The weapon itself holds 4 belts of 50 rounds, and each slot dedicated to ammunition holds 7 belts each.
Equipment Slots: 1 must be back
Activation: Attack
Range Increment: 150 ft
Target: Single target within 1500 ft, autofire
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 28, 1 belt of 50 rds PDC 15
Restriction: Mil (+3)


----------



## kronos182

*Wolverine Mk1*
The Mk1 Wolverine is an anti-personnel headless mech with slab sided armour, two arms fitted with a chaingun each, and large ammunition supply mounted on the back. It is lightly armoured, but enough to protect against infantry weapons, has good speed to out run any infantry, but not very well equipped to combat vehicles. The GDI pulled many out of mothball and storage during the 23 Hours, but have been selling many to their allies as production of Wolverine Mk2s and other vehicles have increased. Many have found their way on the black market.

*Wolverine Mk1*
Size: Large (-1)
Bonus Hit Points: 50
Superstructure: Duralloy
Hardness: 15
Armour: Alumisteel
Bonus to Defense: +4 (-1 size)
Armour Penalty: -6
Reach: 10 ft
Strength Bonus: +6
Dexterity Penalty:
Speed: 50 ft
Purchase DC: 39

Slots
Helmet: Class II Sensory System
Back:  Ammo Bin
Torso: Cockpit
Left Arm: Chaingun (1000 rds)
Right Arm: Chaingun (1000 rds)
Left Leg: Speed Booster
Right Leg: Speed Booster
Comm System

Standard Package Features: Bonuses: +2 Navigate, +2 Spot, NBC (+4 Fort Saves) sealed.
Weapons: 2 chainguns 4d10, 20, 150 ft, a
Slam 1d8 bludgeoning, melee, reach 10 ft

*Chaingun*
The chaingun is based on the minigun used by the US military, only with some upgrades, such as caseless ammunition, improved barrel materials to keep the rotating barrels cooler. Fires in autofire only, target a 20-foot-by-20-foot area instead of normal 10-foot-by-10-foot area, targets in area must make a Reflex save (DC 20) for half damage. Firing the chaingun uses 50 rounds, or 25 rounds with the Burst Fire feat. If both chainguns are used to target the same target area, increase damage to 6d10 and Reflex save DC 22 for half damage.

WeaponDamageTypeCritRangeRateMagazineChaingun (2)4d10Ball20x2150 ftALinked

*Ammo Bin*
The back of the Wolverine mounts a large heavily armoured ammunition bin for the two arm mounted chainguns, divided in two, holding 5000 rounds for each weapon (10,000 total). In the event one weapon is disabled, both parts can feed a single weapon.

*Wolverine Mk1a2*
After things settled down a bit after the 23 Hours and GDI sold off many of their Wolverine Mk1s to the US military and other allied groups, a few upgrades were made to the Wolverine.
Make the following changes to Wolverine Mk1 to make Mk1a2:
Add 10 hit points;
Add 2 3-shot smoke grenade launchers;
Add ALA system;
PDC: +1

*Wolverine Mk2*
The Mk2 Wolverine is an upgraded version of the original Wolverine introduced by the Steel Talons division of GDI. A taller, headless mech with slab-slanted armour, two arms fitted with a chaingun each, and large ammunition supply mounted within its armoured body, it has a number of upgrades over the original, even though it is larger. It is lightly armoured, but enough to protect against infantry weapons, has good speed to out run any infantry, but not very well equipped to combat vehicles. The GDI pulled many out of mothball and storage during the 23 Hours, but have been selling many to their allies as production of other vehicles have increased. Many have found their way on the black market.

*Wolverine Mk2*
Size: Large (-1)
Bonus Hit Points: 60
Superstructure: Duralloy
Hardness: 15
Armour: Alumisteel
Bonus to Defense: +4 (-1 size)
Armour Penalty: -6
Reach: 10 ft
Strength Bonus: +6
Dexterity Penalty: 
Speed: 60 ft
Purchase DC: 40

Slots
Helmet: Class III Sensory System
Back:  Ammo Bin
Torso: Cockpit
Left Arm: Chaingun (1000 rds)
Right Arm: Chaingun (1000 rds)
Left Leg: Speed Booster
Right Leg: Speed Booster
Comm System

Standard Package Features: Bonuses: +2 Navigate, +2 Spot, Darkvision 90 ftNBC (+4 Fort Saves) sealed.
Weapons: 2 chainguns 4d10, 20, 150 ft, a
Slam 1d8 bludgeoning, melee, reach 10 ft

*Chaingun*
The chaingun is based on the minigun used by the US military, only with some upgrades, such as caseless ammunition, improved barrel materials to keep the rotating barrels cooler. Fires in autofire only, target a 20-foot-by-20-foot area instead of normal 10-foot-by-10-foot area, targets in area must make a Reflex save (DC 20) for half damage. Firing the chaingun uses 50 rounds, or 25 rounds with the Burst Fire feat. If both chainguns are used to target the same target area, increase damage to 6d10 and Reflex save DC 22 for half damage.

WeaponDamageTypeCritRangeRateMagazineChaingun (2)4d10Ball20x2170 ftALinked

*Ammo Bin*
The back of the Wolverine mounts a large heavily armoured ammunition bin for the two arm mounted chainguns, divided in two, holding 5000 rounds for each weapon (10,000 total). In the event one weapon is disabled, both parts can feed a single weapon.

*Options

AP Ammo*
The Wolverine Mk2 can be fitted with AP ammunition, giving it greater capabilities that allows it to attack light vehicles. Increase damage by +4, Ignore 5 DR/Hardness. Increase ammo PDC +1.

*Wolverine Mk2a2*
After things settled down a bit after the 23 Hours and GDI sold off many of their Wolverine Mk2s to the US military and other allied groups, a few upgrades were made to the Wolverine.
Make the following changes to Wolverine Mk2 to make Mk2a2:
Add 15 hit points;
Add 2 3-shot smoke grenade launchers;
Add Oracle Targeting System mk1 (+1 attack rolls);
Add ALA system;
PDC: +1

*ALA* - Anti-Laser Aerosol launchers release a cloud covering a 30 foot radius around the vehicle, reducing damage from laser based attacks by 50%. This cloud also grants some concealment of 10% miss chance. The cloud persists for 2d4 rounds, however strong winds of over 30 mph will dissipate the cloud in 2 rounds.


----------



## Lord Zack

"This is no Zaku, boy! No Zaku!"


----------



## kronos182

*Banshee (Mutant Growth Hormone)*

Banshee is a power-enhancing drug that is made up of Mutant Growth Hormone, Fentanyl, Testosterone and Dopamine, and is highly illegal. This drug can give humans, both normal and Fictions, sonic powers, or grant a Mutant (human or fiction that was born with 'mutant' powers naturally) with enhanced powers.
Upon injecting a dose of Banshee, a person gains the ability to use a sonic scream, dealing 3d6 sonic damage to a 60 foot long, 30 foot wide cone, Reflex save DC 10 + user's Con modifier, usable once every 1d4+1 rounds. The recipient also gains +4 bonus against any sonic based effects, plus any sonic damage they would suffer is reduced by half.
Banshee lasts for 5 hours, afterwards the recipient suffers -2 Con penalty, reduce speed by half, -2 to attack rolls and all skills, and are exhausted until they rest for 8 hours.
If a Mutant takes the drug,  any mutant powers they have are enhanced. Abilities with variable results (for examples attacks that deal damage such as 1d6) are doubled (a claw attack that normally deals 1d6 now deals 2d6); fixed value abilities, such as speed, Ability score modifiers, other bonuses, are tripled (a mutant ability that grants flight of 20 ft is increased to 60, or grants a Fort save bonus of +2 is now +6). Once the drug's duration expires, the mutant suffers -4 Con, -2 Dex and -2 Str penalties, speed reduced to half, suffer -4 to all attacks and skills and exhausted until they rest for 8 hours.
It is possible to take a second dose before resting, however the duration of the second dose is only 4 hours and the penalties are doubled. Taking a third dose only provides the effects for 30 minutes and the penalties are tripled, and requires 16 hours of rest to recover.
Banshee is quite addictive, after each use, the recipient must make a Will save DC 15 +1 per each use after the first use, or become addicted. Once addicted, the user must have at least one dose a day or suffer the effects of the penalties after a single dose. An addicted user can attempt to kick the addiction, but requires a Fort save DC 20 made once a day for 5 days. 5 successful saves in a row and the person has kicked the addition, but if they use Banshee again, the Will save to prevent addiction is the same as when they last used Banshee +5.
Weight: 1 dose is 12 oz.
PDC: 30
Res: Illegal +5


----------



## kronos182

Some Marvel alien equipment.

*Chitauri Gun*
The main weapon of the Chitauri invaders during the Invasion of New York, an energy rifle that consisted of a bronzed coloured rounded casing, with a black barrel at the firing end, a glowing purple 'orb' just past the mid point that contains the power core, and the end has an opening that the user's hand and forearm fit into.
The weapon is powered by a self regenerating power source that provides 60 shots readily available and regenerates ammunition at a rate of 1 shot every round not fired. The core becomes unstable when exposed to X-rays, SHIELD has most of the Chitauri guns after the Battle of New York, although some were found by various groups, such as Hydra and others.
On Coreline SHIELD and Hydra have the largest caches of these weapons, although several show up on the Black Market.

*Chitauri Gun (PL7-8 Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 3d10 + 2d8 to 5 ft radius
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: unspecific energy
Range Increment: 110 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Large
Weight: 6 lbs
Ammo: 60 internal
Purchase DC: 23, Illegal on Earth
Notes: Due to the hand and forearm protected by the weapon, disarming attempts suffer -4, the user can't drop the weapon as a free action, requiring a standard action to remove the weapon from their arm. Regenerates ammunition at a rate of 1 shot every round not fired. If exposed to x-rays, such as being x-rayed the power core overloads causing it to over load after 1d6+2 rounds, at which point it fires off random bursts of energy in a 20 foot radius dealing 3d6 unspecific energy damage, Reflex save DC 17 for half damage, then the following round it explodes deal 5d10 fire damage to a 20 foot radius, Reflex save DC 19 for half damage. If the user is attacked by an x-ray based attack and suffers at least 10 points of damage, the user must make a Reflex save DC 15 +1 / point of damage over 10 or the weapon overloads.


*Chitauri Staff*
An alternate weapon of the Chitauri invaders during the Invasion of New York, an energy rifle that resembles a hybrid between a long barreled rifle and spear-like staff. It is approximately 3.5 feet long, with a structure similar to the stock and trigger structure of traditional firearms at one end, while the firing end resembles a rough club-like structure with a single, pronounced, bayonet-like blade. The staff is collapsible as it is composed of three separate segments that are separated at two joints, which is able to extend to full size as part of the action to draw it. It can retract as a free action as part of the action to put it away.
The weapon is powered by a self regenerating power source that provides 60 shots readily available and regenerates ammunition at a rate of 1 shot every round not fired. The core becomes unstable when exposed to X-rays, SHIELD has most of the Chitauri guns after the Battle of New York, although some were found by various groups, such as Hydra and others.
On Coreline SHIELD and Hydra have the largest caches of these weapons, although several show up on the Black Market.

*Chitauri Gun (PL7-8 Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 2d10 + 2d6 to 5 ft radius / 2d4
Critical: 20x2 / 19-20x2
Damage Type: unspecific energy / slashing
Range Increment: 60 ft / melee
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Medium
Weight: 3 lbs
Ammo: 60 internal
Purchase DC: 23
Notes: Has integrated bayonet.  Regenerates ammunition at a rate of 1 shot every round not fired. If exposed to x-rays, such as being x-rayed the power core overloads causing it to over load after 1d6+2 rounds, at which point it fires off random bursts of energy in a 20 foot radius dealing 3d6 unspecific energy damage, Reflex save DC 17 for half damage, then the following round it explodes deal 5d10 fire damage to a 20 foot radius, Reflex save DC 19 for half damage. If the user is attacked by an x-ray based attack and suffers at least 10 points of damage, the user must make a Reflex save DC 15 +1 / point of damage over 10 or the weapon overloads.


*Aero-Rigs*
Aero-Rigs are jetpack like devices invented by Rocket Raccoon, who sells them for extra credits. They comprise of a harness with back mounted thrusters that allow the user to fly and hover, although they don't function when outside of an Earth-like atmosphere. When not in use they retract into a thick disk about 6 inches in diameter.
A fully charged Aero-Rig provides 3 hours of flight, with a fly speed of 50 ft (perfect maneuverability), although they doesn't seem to have an altitude limit, although takes time to reach orbit. Comes with a recharging station, takes 4 hours to recharge. Take 1 standard action to deploy or retract the Aero-Rig.
Weight: 1 lb retracted, deployed 7 lbs.
PDC: 20


*Electroshock Batons*
A baton, usually used in pairs, that are electro-magnetic weapons, capable of generating powerful amounts of electrical charges to incapacitate or even kill as well as function as blunt weapons. The electro-magnetic field help enhance their durability. One of the more famous users is Nebula, (former in some versions) daughter of Thanos.

*Electroshock Baton (PL7-8 Simple Weapon Proficiency)*
Damage: 1d6, +2d4 energized
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Bludgeoning, Electrical
Size: Medium
Weight: 2 lbs
Purchase DC: 20
Notes: Has stun setting, bludgeoning changed to non-lethal, Fort save DC 16. Internal battery allows for 2 hour of energized use. Collapsible to Tiny size as a free action, expand to full size as a free action. Can be connected to another baton to form a staff. While energized, can resist energy melee weapons and used to deflect or parry energy discharges.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> "This is no Zaku, boy! No Zaku!"



I had forgotten I had that written up and needed to post.


----------



## kronos182

*Impetus Diaboli*

"Welcome to my humble shop. You will find many items quite useful. You can also bring me anything you find in your adventures for coin, or trade." - Maximus Holt, Impetus Diaboli owner.
*CENTRAL OFFICES:* New Orleans, Louisiana, USA.
*MAJOR REGIONAL OFFICES:* Several travelling mobile 'stores', typically in the form of converted cargo vans and trucks, usually no larger than 5 or 10 ton trucks, 3 converted 53 foot trailers and 3 stores besides the New Orleans facility, London England, Moscow Russia and Sydney Australia.
*MAJORITY STOCKHOLDER:* Maximus Holt, owner.
Logo: Image of a devil wearing a three piece suit with tails, top hat and cane leaving to the left.
*INFORMATION:*
Impetus Diaboli is a 'small' company that makes or enchants items that are useful to adventurers and mercenaries, from weapons to equipment, founded by Maximus Holt. Many of their enchanted items are based on fictional items or abilities, some are unique. Maximus is always looking for new and interesting magical items, and willing to trade. Impetus Diaboli has its headquarters and major warehouse in New Orleans, and sends out merchants in cargo vehicles that are converted into mobile shops where they sell or buy various magical items. Most will have a stock of Impetus Diaboli common items, but each will have a number of unique or uncommon items, which varies from merchant to merchant. Each merchant will travel a circuit that usually lasts 2 to 4 months before they return to the headquarters, or local store, to drop off new items and restock. These mobile shops can be identified typically with the Impetus Diaboli on the side, a cartoon depiction of the devil with a shotgun used as a cane.

Will usually have a collection of potions, wands and other common magic items such as:
Potion of Mechanical Aptitude, Potion of Vehicle Handling, Potion of Cure Light Wounds, wands and scrolls.

*Sample Impetus Diaboli Items

Scouting Jewellery*
Scouting jewellery are small enchanted necklaces, bracelets or small amulets with typically a clear crystal, although light blue or red is also common. When in the presence of magic that is not on the wearer, the crystal will begin to glow. It glows brighter when close to magic, allowing the wearer to use it to find magical items, or discover if someone is using magic nearby. Unfortunately the range is limited to only 30 feet, but as the person turns, the crystal will increase brightness when the user is facing a magical item, or source of magic spell. The brightest the crystal gets is about the equivalent to a small candle.
Grants +1 to Search checks in relation to magical items, traps or sources of magical energy.
Weight: Typically 3 to 6 oz.
PDC: 15

*Gathering Gloves or Bracers*
A set of gloves or bracers that can cast the spell Mage Hand, allowing the user to move small objects weighing no more than 5 lbs, up to 30 feet away, exactly as the spell. The user can cast the spell as a standard action, up to 3 times per day, with a maximum duration of 5 rounds, through concentration as a move action.
Weight: 1 to 2 lbs
PDC: 17

*Mending Vest*
This leather vest, which is designed to be adjustable, so it can fit over most clothes, even up to medium armour, has several pockets, has a 'worn' look to it, is specially enchanted so that when the wearer is wearing the vest, and receives magical healing, via potion or by spell (from a caster, wand or scroll), the wearer heals 50% more. Otherwise the vest has no other function other than as an article of clothing with 4 to 8 pockets.
Weight: 3 lbs.
PDC: 18

*Bounding Boots*
These water resistant hiking style boots, with a polycarbonite lined toes and soles (functions like steel toed boots, only slightly lighter and don't freeze as quickly in the cold), give the wearer a little more bounce to their step, granting +2 to Jump checks. If the user runs, while making occasional leaps making a successful Jump check DC 15, the wearer's run speed is increased to x5 for a total of 5 minutes, up to 3 times per day. If the user fails the jump check, reduce running speed to only x3 as they stumble on their landings.
Weight: 6 lbs for pair.
PDC: 17

*Azure Clothing*
Azure clothing comes in a wide range of styles and cuts, but typically sweaters, light jackets, pants, track suits, all made of fine materials and will have anywhere from one to five embroidered snowflakes made of pure silver thread, somewhere on the piece of clothing. These clothes grant the wearer protection from cold weather, allowing them to ignore the effects of cold conditions and exposure. The character doesn't need to make Fort saves in extreme cold conditions, and feels quite comfortable while wearing a set of Azure clothing.
PDC: +1 higher than normal version of the piece of clothing.


*Lapis Orbs*
These orbs appear to look like lapis lazuli gemstones, typically held in brooches, large rings, necklaces. These gems, once broken in the user's hand, grants temporary immunity to all cold effects for 5 minutes. The user is immune to extreme cold, any and all cold damage and attacks. However the user's reflexes and movements are a bit sluggish during this time and for 1 hour afterwards, suffering -1 to Initiative, Reflex saves and -10 feet to speed.
PDC: 22
Weight: Typically 3 to 6 oz for the orb itself.

*Crimson Clothing*
Crimson clothing comes in a wide range of styles and cuts, but typically sweaters, light jackets, pants, track suits, all made of fine materials and will have anywhere from one to five embroidered flames made of pure gold and copper thread, somewhere on the piece of clothing. These clothes grant the wearer protection from hot weather, allowing them to ignore the effects of hot conditions and exposure. The character doesn't need to make Fort saves in extreme hot conditions, and feels quite comfortable while wearing a set of Crimson clothing.
PDC: +1 higher than normal version of the piece of clothing.

*Opal Orbs*
These orbs appear to look like opal gemstones, typically held in brooches, large rings, necklaces. These gems, once broken in the user's hand, grants temporary immunity to all fire/heat effects for 5 minutes. The user is immune to extreme heat, any and all fire/heat (except for lasers) damage and attacks. However the user's reflexes and movements are a bit sluggish during this time and for 1 hour afterwards, suffering -1 to Initiative, Reflex saves and -10 feet to speed.
PDC: 22
Weight: Typically 3 to 6 oz for the orb itself.

*Jade Orbs*
These orbs appear to look like round polished pieces of jade, typically held in brooches, large rings, necklaces. These gems, once broken in the user's hand, grants temporary immunity to all types of poison and poison like effects for 5 minutes. The user could swallow any poison during this period and be completely immune. If the user was already affected by a poison before activating a jade orb, the effects immediately stop, but doesn't cure any damage or other effects the poison might have caused. During this period and for 1 hour afterwards, the user feels weaker, suffering -2 to Fort saves, is -2 to Strength.
PDC: 22
Weight: Typically 3 to 6 oz for the orb itself.

*Cleanatic 100*
This device resembles a small handheld rechargeable vacuum cleaner, and functions as such, able to hold about 5 lbs of dirt and debris. It also can cast the Clean spell, able to clean an object or creature up to 500 lbs, or a room of up to 50 square feet, or cast the spell Mending, able to repair one object up to 2 lbs, and has a total of 10 charges.
The vacuum function has enough power for 2 hours of operation then needs 2 hours to recharge. Clean and Mending each use 1 charge, and the charges replenish every 24 hours.
Weight: 7 lbs
PDC: 13

*Detection Binoculars*
This set of digital binoculars has the additional feature of being able to detect illusions. By pressing a small diamond button, up to 5 times a day, while looking through the binoculars, the user can detect illusions. The user makes a caster level check  at +3 (roll d20) vs the save DC of the spell, and the amount of information revealed depends on how long the user studies an area with a successful check. First round reveals the presence or absence of illusions by the view turning red; second round reveals the number of different illusions with a counter in the left corner; and the third round reveals the location of each illusion with a green circle around the location. This does not reveal what the illusions are, just that they are present and where they are located. This does give the user a +4 bonus to disbelieve any of the illusions.
If the caster level check fails, the digital binoculars do not reveal any information other than what they would normally.
Weight: 3 lbs
PDC: 11

*Foe-b-gone Spray Can*
A magical alternative to mace developed by Impetus Diabloi, which can work on targets that don't have eyes. One spray acts in a fashion identical to a fear spell cast at 8th level. The can holds 6 charges.
Type: Wondrous Item (magic);
Caster Level: 8th;
Purchase DC: 21;
Weight: -.

*Nailgun Glove*
This heavy glove, with reinforced fingers and back, functions as a heavy work glove, but can also be used as a nailgun by use of the spell Fingernailgun. When your outstretched index finger is pressed firmly against a surface, a single galvanized steel nail shoots out, burying itself up to the nail head in whatever surface you are touching. The fingernailgun ignores 5 points of an object’s hardness, but cannot penetrate objects with a hardness greater than 5. If the targeted surface has more than 5 points of hardness, the fingernailgun recoils back from the surface, allowing the nail to fall away without harm to the surface or subject of the spell.
In addition to home improvement and repair work, a fingernailgun may also be used in combat. By making a successful melee touch attack, you fire a nail into your opponent, causing 1d3 points of piercing damage. A missed attack does not expend a nail. This attack cannot be combined with other melee touch attacks. The upper limit to the number of nails you may fire in any round is that of the number of melee touch attacks you may make in a single round. Each activation of the spell uses 1 charge, which creates 5 nails, with a total of 20 charges, which recharge after 24 hours.
Weight: 1 lb per glove.
PDC: 23

*Fireproof Decal*
Usually appearing as a narrow, reflective white decal with bold, red lettering that reads “NONFLAMMABLE”, when affixed to a creature or object, a fireproof decal provides a limited amount of protection against fire damage. The creature or object gains energy resistance 10 against fire. The fireproof decal will continue to function until it has provided protection from a cumulative total of 50 points of fire damage, after which it is consumed in flame (by the 51st point of fire damage).
Type: Wondrous Item (magic);
Caster Level: 3;
Purchase DC: 29;
Weight: —


*SHOTGUN OF ZOMBIE SLAYING*
This +1 shotgun is the bane of all zombies. Any zombie damaged by this weapon must succeed at a Fortitude save (DC 14) or be destroyed.
Type: Weapon (magic);
Caster Level: 10th;
Purchase DC: 25;
Weight: 8 lb.

*CHAINSAW OF SHARPNESS*
This +3 chainsaw threatens a critical hit on a natural roll of 19 or 20 (a normal chainsaw has a threat range of 20).
Type: Weapon (magic);
Caster Level: 10th;
Purchase DC: 39;
Weight: 10 lb.


*Phantom Ammunition*
These purple tipped bullets, when fired, 4 phantasmal bullets seem to fly with it, distracting the target from the round they should be watching out for. Before rolling attack roll, roll 4d4. For every 4 that comes up, the target's Defense drops by 1 (distracted by the phantom bullets). This drop in Defense lasts for 1 round. Roll attack roll against the lowered Defense. These rounds deal damage for their respected weapon + 1d4 force damage for every phantom bullet that hit (a roll of 4 on the d4 die).
PDC +3


*Cha-Ching*
A heavy crossbow with what looks like a coin slot and a cylinder large enough to hold about a dozen coins, mounted on the top, above the trigger, before the stock. The Cha-Ching uses pieces of currency as ammunition, by some magical means, the value, and material for older, or special coins, has an effect on the damage output as well. Coins fired this way are destroyed. The coin slot has several analog counters, appears to be one for dimes, nickels, quarters, dollar coins and one special coins, such as gold, silver, etc. The cylinder holds up to 6 coins, and as each coin is used up, the counters roll back to zero. When fired, it uses the coins in the order they were inserted. Special coins, such as a silver dime, will deal damage of a dime plus the special effect of a silver coin.

*Cha-Ching*
Damage: varies
Critical: varies
Damage Type: piercing *
Range Increment: 60 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Large
Weight: 12 lbs
Ammo: 6 internal
Purchase DC: 25
Notes: Variable damage based on the type of coins

CurrencyDamageNickel1d6 PiercingDime1d8 PiercingQuarter1d10 PiercingDollar Coin2d6 Piercing2 Dollar2d8 Piercing5 Dollar2d10 Piercing10 Dollar2d6 Piercing + 2d4 BludgeoningSilver CoinDamage as face value + silver propertiesGold CoinDamage as face value + half damage as force damageElectrumDamage as face value + half damage as electrical damage

*Augmenting Collar*
A collar that is enchanted to enhance a pet, or familiar's natural abilities slightly. Comes in a number of colours and sizes, from small rodent to large canine. Large collars are available but at increased cost. Collar grants the animal with +2 enhancement bonus to Strength and Dexterity, +5 feet to speed and +1 to attack rolls, +1 to Fortitude saves.
Weight: 3 oz to 1 lb for creatures up to medium size. Larger creatures increases weight by +2 lbs per size category.
PDC: 24, +1 per size category of creature over medium.

*Far Strike Magazine*
These ballistic ammunition magazines are enchanted to increase the range of the ammunition placed within. Only non-magical ammunition can be enchanted by this magic, increasing the range by 25%, before feats, equipment or any range enhancing spells or powers granted by the weapon. Available on most weapons that have a box magazine. Can be made for ammunition drums or bins for weapons that use linked ammunition.
PDC: 21 pistols, 22 longarms, 24 for linked or heavy weapons such as rocket launchers or man portable cannons.
Restriction: Military (+3)

*Hubcaps of Speed*
A set of four hubcaps, when placed on the wheels of a vehicle, increases its speed by 10%. A full set of four must be used for the effect to work.
Weight: Set of four weighs 8 lbs.
PDC: 23

*Magical Munitions*
Impetus Diaboli has a series of magical ballistic ammunition available in most common calibers for personal weapons. Below are the most common available, stock varies from merchant to merchant.
Cause Fear - Target struck is affected by the Cause Fear spell, Will save DC 12. PDC +2
Hold Person - Deals half damage, target struck is affected by the Hold Person spell, Will save DC 13, lasts 3 rounds. PDC +3
Knock - Deals half damage and casts the Knock spell on any door, box, chest, or cabinet that is locked, stuck, barred or magically sealed or held. Can also loosen welds, shackles or chains, provided they serve to hold closures shut, affecting a door up to 20 square feet. PDC +2



*Magical Special Abilities

Cobalt*
This magical enhancement can be added to any set of armour or clothing, including non masterworked version. On command, up to three times per day, for 5 rounds, the armour or clothing takes on a bluish colour and absorbs the first 5 points of cold damage per attack that the wearer would normally take (similar to the resist energy spell).
PDC Modifier: +1

*Garnet*
This magical enhancement can be added to any set of armour or clothing, including non masterworked version. On command, up to three times per day, for 5 rounds, the armour or clothing takes on a reddish colour and absorbs the first 5 points of fire or heat (not from laser weapons) damage per attack that the wearer would normally take (similar to the resist energy spell).
PDC Modifier: +1

*Lunar*
A weapon with this enchantment is able to harm creatures, without having to be made of silver, of any were-type, afflicted with lycanthropy. The weapon deals its normal damage against the lycanthrope ignoring damage reduction granted by the were creature's special qualities, but does not bypass DR granted by other sources.
PDC Modifier: +1

*Unearthly*
A weapon with this ability will bypass the damage reduction of creatures with the outsider subtype, but does not deal any extra damage. If the creature has damage reduction from other sources other than from its type of outsider, such as from a spell, this ability does not bypass that damage reduction.
PDC Modifier: +1

*Consecrated*
A consecrated weapon will bypass any damage reduction of any undead creature granted by its type of undead, but does not deal any extra damage. If the creature has any damage reduction from other sources, such as from a spell, this ability does not bypass that damage reduction.
PDC Modifier: +1

*Saintly*
Armour with this ability grants the wearer DR 5 against natural, special and spell-like attacks that deal damage from evil allegiance to evil or of evil subtype. It bestows one negative level on any creature with the evil allegiance attempting to wear it. The negative level remains as long as the armour is worn, and disappears when removed. This negative level never results in actual level loss, but it can not be overcome in anyway while the armour is worn.
PDC Modifier: +3

*Crippling*
A weapon with this ability, on a successful critical strike the target must make a Will save DC 16, or suffer the effects of a slow spell for 5 rounds. A slowed creature can only take a single move action or attack action each round, but not both (nor may they take full-round actions). Additionally, they suffer -2 penalties to Defense, melee attack rolls, melee damage rolls, and Reflex saves, and jump half as far as normal. If the target struck was affected by haste, or similar ability, that effect is cancelled.
PDC Modifier: +2


*New Spells

Fingernailgun*
Conjuration (Creation)
Level: Mage 0;
Components: V, S, M;
Casting Time: Attack action;
Range: Personal;
Target: You;
Duration: until all nails are used or 1 minute/level
This spell is perfect for the handyman or hand-to-hand combatant. When your outstretched index finger is pressed firmly against a surface, a single galvanized steel nail shoots out, burying itself up to the nail head in whatever surface you are touching. A fingernailgun can produce 5 nails per caster level.
The fingernailgun ignores 5 points of an object’s hardness, but cannot penetrate objects with a hardness greater than 5. If the targeted surface has more than 5 points of hardness, the fingernailgun recoils back from the surface, allowing the nail to fall away without harm to the surface or subject of the spell.
In addition to home improvement and repair work, a fingernailgun may also be used in combat. By making a successful melee touch attack, you fire a nail into your opponent, causing 1d3 points of piercing damage. A missed attack does not expend a nail. This attack cannot be combined with other melee touch attacks. The upper limit to the number of nails you may fire in any round is that of the number of melee touch attacks you may make in a single round.
Material Component: Number of galvanized steel nails to be conjured (up to 5/level).


----------



## kronos182

*Federation Type 8 Shuttlecraft*

The Type 8 shuttlecraft are very similar to the Type 6 shuttles, however they had improved warp drives with improved range, slightly better hull materials and shields, but were nearly visually the same as the Type 6. The only noticeable difference is the warp nacelles appear to be similar in design to those of the Intrepid class starships.
These shuttles had a duranium lined shell, shaped like a brick, with an angled front that had three windows, two nacelles mounted on very short pylons along the lower hull that run about two-thirds the length of the hull, with ion thrusters mounted on the upper rear corners of the ship. A door on each side in front of the nacelles, as well as a large rear door, allowed crew to enter or exit. A hatch with an extending docking ring on the bottom of the craft allows it to dock to other ships when a shuttlebay or transporters are not available. The shuttles had fairly basic sensors installed as standard, but can easily mount more powerful and special sensors for different missions, and came with basic shields for defense but no weapons. Inside, the shuttle was divided into two sections, the larger forward section had seating for 5, including the pilot, and space for some cargo. The seats can be easily removed to allow the ship to carry more cargo. The shuttle can easily enter and leave a planet's atmosphere to reach a ship or station in orbit, and travel between planets within a system. They were capable of low warp speeds with limited range, so were used sometimes as transports between nearby systems, or to rendezvous with ships passing near systems. Usually carries enough fuel to travel across a Sol sized solar system twice, or travel about 40 light years at a partly warp 4.
These shuttles can be fitted with a pair of Type 4 phaser emitters in the nose for special missions. Some shuttles were fitted with emergency transporters that are only used if the shuttle is about to be destroyed, with a range of 240,000 miles (orbiting shuttle to planet), although full transporters could be installed.

*Type 8 Shuttle (PL6-7)*
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Shuttle (orbital)
Size: Huge (-2)
Tactical Speed: 3500
Defense: 8
Flat-Footed Defense: 
Autopilot Defense: 9
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 6d20 (120 HP), 150 HP shields
Initiative Modifier: 
Pilot's Class Bonus: 
Pilot's Dex Modifier: 
Gunner's Attack Bonus: 
Length: 20.2 ft
Weight: 35,000 lbs
Targeting System Bonus: +0
Crew: 1
Passenger Capacity: 5
Cargo Capacity: 500-3000 lbs
Grapple Modifier: 
Base PDC: 49, within Federation space or allies 38-44.
Restriction: 

Attack: 
Attack of Opportunity: 

Standard PL(6-7) Design Spec: Agile Ships (+1 Dodge), Easy to Repair (Repair DC -4, -25% time), Swiss Army Tech, Shield Dependent, emergency transporter
Engines: thrusters, ion engine Warp Drive (max warp 4, 40 light year range)
Armour: polymeric
Defense Systems: Shields, autopilot
Sensors: Class III
Communications: radio transceiver
Weapons: none
Grappling Systems: none

*Agile Ships*
All Star Trek ships are more agile for their size, gaining a +1 Dodge bonus to Defense as long as the ship moves.

*Easy to Repair*
Due to the nature of the technology in this universe, especially Federation or Borg technology, all repairs have DC reduced by -4, and time reduced by 25%.

*Swiss-Army Tech*
Due to the adaptable nature of the technology, and skilled engineers, especially those in the Federation, a piece of technology can be jury-rigged and modified to do something it wasn't originally intended to do, as long as it is within reason (GM discretion), such as modifying the deflector array into a type of energy weapon, albeit limited use. Modifying a device this way means it can not be used for its original purpose at the same time, and requires a Knowledge: Technology check DC 18 and Repair check DC 21 and 5 +1d6 minutes for moderate changes (such as deflector array being used as a means to emit a type of energy as a weapon); while more extensive modifications require a Knowledge: Technology check DC 25  and Repair check DC 30, and 30 +2d10 minutes. This type of modification means the item is unable to be used for its original purpose until it has been restored to its original configuration.

*Shield Dependent*
Star Trek ships have powerful shields, having the equivalent of Deflector Shields (d20 Future pg 42) and provide bonus HP against all attacks equal to 20 HP / starship HD + 25% HD, for example, a ship with 5 HD (100 HP) will have shields with 125 HP. However as they have developed incredible powerful shields, they are a bit lacking in the armour department, suffering -2 hit dice per category and subtype. There are a few exceptions to this rule, being Klingon, Dominion and Hirogen ships which have standard hit dice for their subtype and category, with a few notable other ships, such as the Defiant class.

*Phaser Type 4*
Phasers are the main offensive weapons of the Federation, using nadian based phased energy that fire beams, capable of variable energy output. Usually mounted in a low profile turret to allow greater field of fire. Able to change damage by lowering the number of die to a minimum of 3d10 as a free action once per round.
Damage: 12d10
Damage Type: Fire/Energy
Range Increment: 5500 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Minimum Ship Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 35
Restriction: Mil (+3)


----------



## Lord Zack

I wonder which Starfleet shuttles could fit through a Stargate.

Might be relevant: https://www.nypl.org/blog/2014/09/2...urce=twitter.com&utm_campaign=NYPLSocialMedia


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> I wonder which Starfleet shuttles could fit through a Stargate.
> 
> Might be relevant: https://www.nypl.org/blog/2014/09/2...urce=twitter.com&utm_campaign=NYPLSocialMedia




The Type F, Galileo, Type 6 and 8, although they might need some modifications to retract the nacelles closer.. they might be a little tall..
Otherwise I'd say Type 2 (the ones you see on Voyager) with maybe retractable nacelles and probably the one on the Defiant if the engine pods on the sides are retractable.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK, this is pretty interesting. Gonna try to think where Sesame Street would be best.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK, gonna toss you guys an idea for an Advanced Class concept (maybe it goes through an Advanced/Prestige Class escalation ladder, I don't know).

The "Holy Order of Ghost Riders". You get possessed with a tiny chunk of a Spirit of Vengeance and "earn your flames" as you go along. Probably start with Detect Evil/Good and a vehicle of your choice (as long as it's light -- cars and bikes are a standard, but maybe power armor is also OK?) that you get a (minor) bonus to ride checks for. Then you "earn your flames", the vehicle becomes more of a symbiote that you get a massive bonus for and can even summon temporary gadgets for (or choose from a variety of "Ghost Rider" stunts for it to perform like Spider Climb/run over water/will come when you whistle for it) and you can "infest" vehicles with a smidge of power so they will temporarily perform better as weapons, enchanted hand-held weapons (firearms and melee), You also become increasingly scary as the Rider's powers turn you more hideous, culminating with the capacity to summon the Penance Stare.

The code of the Order of Ghost Riders is obviously an anti-heroic Paladin's -- protect and heal the innocent, punish the guilty. There's some leeway about how to go about punishing, but the more monstrous, the more it's probably expected to turn them into smears on a wall.

A Ghost RIder can also be, you know, angelic. The Order will accept you with open arms. But Angels that are part of the Order are obviously the "fire and brimstone" types.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> OK, gonna toss you guys an idea for an Advanced Class concept (maybe it goes through an Advanced/Prestige Class escalation ladder, I don't know).
> 
> The "Holy Order of Ghost Riders". You get possessed with a tiny chunk of a Spirit of Vengeance and "earn your flames" as you go along. Probably start with Detect Evil/Good and a vehicle of your choice (as long as it's light -- cars and bikes are a standard, but maybe power armor is also OK?) that you get a (minor) bonus to ride checks for. Then you "earn your flames", the vehicle becomes more of a symbiote that you get a massive bonus for and can even summon temporary gadgets for (or choose from a variety of "Ghost Rider" stunts for it to perform like Spider Climb/run over water/will come when you whistle for it) and you can "infest" vehicles with a smidge of power so they will temporarily perform better as weapons, enchanted hand-held weapons (firearms and melee), You also become increasingly scary as the Rider's powers turn you more hideous, culminating with the capacity to summon the Penance Stare.
> 
> The code of the Order of Ghost Riders is obviously an anti-heroic Paladin's -- protect and heal the innocent, punish the guilty. There's some leeway about how to go about punishing, but the more monstrous, the more it's probably expected to turn them into smears on a wall.
> 
> A Ghost RIder can also be, you know, angelic. The Order will accept you with open arms. But Angels that are part of the Order are obviously the "fire and brimstone" types.




Interesting.. while D20 Modern/Future doesn't have alignment, but some suggested allegiances would also be good.. besides evil.. 
Not sure if power armour would work.. as it's something you wear more than ride.. but hovercraft, jet bikes, light aircraft maybe (limited altitude like cesnas and the like maybe).

The abilities that can imbue to vehicles, besides having a drive check bonus, and those you suggested, could be limited flight, maybe burst into flames for a ram attack, increased defense.

For weapons, bonus to attack rolls (supernatural accuracy), bonus damage to evil and certain creature types (outsiders, demons/devils, etc), damage type can deal half holy/unholy and it's base type.. eventually doing fully magical type damage. maybe even cast certain spells.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Rogue Genius Games releases a big bunch of stuff for Starfinder, and this is one of their latest add-ons:

"Isekai Characters"









						Star Log.EM-080: Isekai Characters - Rogue Genius Games | Everybody Games Catalog | Starfinder | DriveThruRPG.com
					

Star Log.EM-080: Isekai Characters - By Alexander Augunas   Take your Starfinder campaign to new heights with Everybody Games’s Star Log.EM series! This h




					www.drivethrurpg.com
				




The preview shows a class, "Isekai Adventurer", who does some fourth-wall leaning in his advantage list. Definitely sounds "Coreline".


----------



## kronos182

kronos182 said:


> Interesting.. while D20 Modern/Future doesn't have alignment, but some suggested allegiances would also be good.. besides evil..
> Not sure if power armour would work.. as it's something you wear more than ride.. but hovercraft, jet bikes, light aircraft maybe (limited altitude like cesnas and the like maybe).
> 
> The abilities that can imbue to vehicles, besides having a drive check bonus, and those you suggested, could be limited flight, maybe burst into flames for a ram attack, increased defense.
> 
> For weapons, bonus to attack rolls (supernatural accuracy), bonus damage to evil and certain creature types (outsiders, demons/devils, etc), damage type can deal half holy/unholy and it's base type.. eventually doing fully magical type damage. maybe even cast certain spells.




Just another thought.. instead of a class.. could be a template? While there can only be a small handful of TRUE Ghostriders.. THEY can enlist additional agents with a small bit of their power. Just an alternate method.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK, so Ghost Rider Template and probably Adv/Prestige Class with a "must have Ghost Rider Template" limitation?

Or plain "Ghost Rider" Template?

Sorry for asking. Feeling a little tired.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

BTW; I thought of a detail for this setting. This is a random note.

There's many ways to get your soul picked up and sent to the afterlife. Talking the Reapers from "Bleach", the Reapers from "Dead Like Me", the Shinigami from "Death Note" and so on.

The people Upstairs and Downstairs both have one iron-clad rule regarding this business: whoever gets assigned to pick up a certain soul is the *the only one *allowed to pick up that soul. They really, *really DO NOT LIKE IT *when there's jurisdictional arguments.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> OK, so Ghost Rider Template and probably Adv/Prestige Class with a "must have Ghost Rider Template" limitation?
> 
> Or plain "Ghost Rider" Template?
> 
> Sorry for asking. Feeling a little tired.



in theory could do both.. the template can only increase a few things when they increase level in any class, but not much, and have slightly different abilities, while the class would have other abilities that start off weak and get a little stronger with additional levels.. and BOTH combined allows one to almost be a full blown Ghost Rider as if chosen to be one directly.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> BTW; I thought of a detail for this setting. This is a random note.
> 
> There's many ways to get your soul picked up and sent to the afterlife. Talking the Reapers from "Bleach", the Reapers from "Dead Like Me", the Shinigami from "Death Note" and so on.
> 
> The people Upstairs and Downstairs both have one iron-clad rule regarding this business: whoever gets assigned to pick up a certain soul is the *the only one *allowed to pick up that soul. They really, *really DO NOT LIKE IT *when there's jurisdictional arguments.



Interesting idea.. but then how does one of these groups chose the soul.. unless certain beliefs and allegiances dictate where one goes at the time of death? Which side do each of these three 'reaper' groups work for? Or are they like bounty hunters/collection agents for Upstairs or Downstairs? Or they act as escorts for the departed to make sure they get to their proper destination, preventing the other group from poaching the soul.. or from people like necromancers and others that use souls to power different magics or technology??


----------



## marcoasalazarm

The choosing of the soul is up to the people Upstairs or Downstairs. Higher and lesser beings that are in the realms that the writers don't like to write about unless their stories become embroiled in religious discussion that would ruin the fun factor. The Reapers' job is pick up and delivery, protection from the occasional evil spirit. There may be the occasional judgment call to allow someone to stay alive or do something pretty awful to those who had something to do with their demise. 

I suppose with the many ways Death is Cheap in Fiction-land, Reapers can occasionally get either a mission to just keep company of the guy until he's brought back (maybe the occasional message), the mission is aborted (Reaper still gets full benefits of the job) or the Reaper is asked to deliver and once the revival happens the spirit is sent back.

There's still plenty of people in the galaxy to empower necro-gear and magic, the ones who "fall in the cracks", so to speak. The Reapers do get the occasional mission to frag Necro-users, though.

OK, maybe that rule can still be discussed. But there's something about having an adventure idea where, say, Bleach and Soul Eater Reapers go to war over some random schmuck that got run over by a van because they are falling behind in quotas that doesn't quite feels right with me. OK, sure, it's kind of hilarious in a way that reminds me of "Brazil" or maybe even "Paranoia", but also doesn't quite feels right.

Going back to "Bleach" for a sec, once upon a time I had this idea of "Bleach", you know, back when it was actually something worth saying you watched (and jumping too late on that salt wagon, if you ask me) where it is manifesting on the Line and there is a divide -- the old guard that is Soul Society exactly as you see it on the series and the new guard which is embracing stuff like Bankais manifesting as firearms and dressing in ways different from samurai (although there is still some military symbolism here and there). Both sides have heroes and villains, but the struggle is gonna go for a long time.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

kronos182 said:


> in theory could do both.. the template can only increase a few things when they increase level in any class, but not much, and have slightly different abilities, while the class would have other abilities that start off weak and get a little stronger with additional levels.. and BOTH combined allows one to almost be a full blown Ghost Rider as if chosen to be one directly.




OK, that sounds good.


----------



## kronos182

I don't think I posted this, but here's a template to make some adventures interesting.

*Solo Boss Template*
In the world of Coreline where fiction has come to life, a number of creatures, or archetypes have appeared throughout the world, including the Solo Boss. A Solo Boss is a creature, or person, who is, well an enemy boss. They are slightly more powerful versions of other creatures or people, able to make multiple actions than normal, and are a little tougher.
Make the following changes to the base creature to create a Solo Boss:
Increase the creature's HP to its maximum. If already at maximum, added 25% hit points.
Decrease the creature's damage dice by one step. For example d10s become d8s, d8s to d6, etc.
The creature acts 4 times per round at Initiative steps 15, 10, 5 and 0.
At Initiative steps 15 and 5 the creature takes a full turn (Move, action and any bonus actions).
At initiative steps 10 and 0 the creature may make either a single attack (its simplest attack action, no multiattack or full attack options allowed), or a single move action.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Think I need to do a refresher read of the Initiative rules.

Still, has my like.

Wondering.... maybe a special rule that not all have but several do, "Turns Red", in which they become more powerful once they hit one third of their Hit Points?


----------



## Lord Zack

A product for D&D 3.5 has a similar template, though yours is more similar to their "Elite" template and they also have a Solo template as well that's even more powerful. Here it is, if you are interested: Trailblazer - Bad Axe Games | DriveThruRPG.com

I've been thinking of the Undead Scourge (or more precisely splinters of the Scourge that have avoided Bolivar Fordragon's control) attacking certain worlds in the Koprulu Sector. Not a full-scale invasion, mostly just using the Plague of Undeath to soften up a world, then transporting the resulting dead and undead to Scourge strongholds. These attacks the Scourge are assisted by Terran forces that have joined the Cult of the Damned along with the forces of the Chaos God Nurgle. Apparently, the Scourge leaders, including Arthas and Kel'thuzad have sworn themselves to Nurgle's service in exchange for the power to reclaim control of the Scourge.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK, that sounds like a big threat.


----------



## kronos182

Some additional Hydra equipment and NPC modification for Soldier to Sniper.

*Hydra Cannon (Tesseract Cannon)*
During WW2, Hydra developed energy weapons, similar to plasma weapons, using the energy of the Tesseract. These cannons are extremely deadly to organic beings, able to vaporize a human, but unlike the pistols, can easily damage inanimate objects, although can't vaporize them. Although powerful, producing the ammunition for these weapons is difficult and thus these weapons are only assigned vehicles of elite units. These weapons are typically fitted to vehicles such as Hydra light tanks or APCs of elite troopers to provide heavy fire support.
In Coreline, Hydra has a limited number of these, and while they do not have a Tesseract, they can reproduce the energy, although it is expensive and difficult, so these weapons are only given to elite units and high ranking officers.

*Hydra Cannon (Tesseract Cannon) (PL 6-7 Exotic Firearms Proficiency Hydra Cannon, or Heavy Weapons Proficiency for half penalties)*
Damage: 6d12+4 + Knockback
Critical: 20 Disintegrate
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: 120 ft
Rate of Fire: S
Size: Large
Weight: 40 lbs
Ammo: 40 box
Purchase DC: 25 Mil (+3) (Hydra Only)
Notes: Ignores 7 points of Hardness/DR. Targets of medium size or smaller must make a Fort save DC 15 or be knocked back 1d6x10 feet, and if strikes an object before reaching the total distance suffers 1d6 subdual damage per 10 feet after the first 10 feet, and knocked prone. A successful save the target is pushed back 10 feet and is Dazed for 1 round.
On a critical roll (natural roll of 20), a target up to a large sized creature (typical humanoid) must make a Fort save DC 28 or be disintegrated. A successful save deals 5d12 damage, if this is enough damage to kill/reduce to 0 hit points, target is disintegrated. Medium sized and smaller targets must make Fort save DC 30.
*Special Power Packs* - These cannons require special power packs, with a PDC of 16 each, but can only be gotten from Hydra.



*Hydra Heavy Assault Rifle (Tesseract Weapon)*
During WW2, Hydra developed energy weapons, similar to plasma weapons, using the energy of the Tesseract. These weapons are extremely deadly to organic beings, able to vaporize a human, but unlike the pistols, can easily damage inanimate objects, although can't vaporize them. Although powerful, producing the ammunition for these weapons is difficult and thus these weapons are only assigned to officers and elite units. The Heavy Assault Rifle is actually designed like a bazooka, a large tube with a large emitter at the front with a handle underneath, with a shoulder rest and a large ammunition pack, the same used for the Hydra Cannon, at the rear behind the shoulder rest. These weapons are  similar to the cannon, but their discharge is designed to explode in a larger area, functioning similar to a rocket or grenade.

*Hydra Heavy Assault Rifle (Tesseract Weapon) (PL 6-7 Exotic Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 3d12+4 + Knockback to target + half damage to 10 foot radius
Critical: 20 Disintegrate
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: 90 ft
Rate of Fire: S
Size: Large
Weight: 15 lbs
Ammo: 40 box
Purchase DC: 24 Mil (+3) (Hydra Only)
Notes: Ignore 4 points of Hardness/DR only for the primary target struck. Targets in the blast radius must make a Reflex save DC 14 for half damage. Targets of medium size or smaller must make a Fort save DC 12 or be knocked back 1d4x5 feet, and if strikes an object before reaching the total distance suffers 1d6 subdual damage per 10 feet after the first 10 feet, and knocked prone. A successful save the target is pushed back 5 feet and is Dazed for 1 round.
On a critical roll (natural roll of 20), a target up to a large sized creature (typical humanoid) must make a Fort save DC 25 or be disintegrated. A successful save deals 3d10 damage, if this is enough damage to kill/reduce to 0 hit points, target is disintegrated. Medium sized and smaller targets must make Fort save DC 28.
*Special Power Packs* - These weapons require special power packs, with a PDC of 16 each, but can only be gotten from Hydra, same as the Hydra Cannon.

*Hydra Mini Tank*
The Hydra Mini Tank was developed by Hydra to assist the Nationalists in the Spanish Civil War, and were originally armed with flamethrowers which were replaced with Hydra Cannons powered by the Tesseract energy. Based on the Leichter Panzerspawhwagen, an armoured car, but with large all-terrain wheels, upgraded armour, manned by a driver and gunner. They were fairly quick, allowing them to be used as a recon and fast strike unit. The original version, armed with flamethrowers, using gas engine had a range of 190 miles. The Mk2 version, armed with the Tesseract Cannon, used a Tesseract powered engine, giving it improved range and speed, with a range of 250 miles per charge.

*Hydra Mini Tank (PL4-5)*
Crew: 2
Passengers: 0
Cargo: 100 lbs
Init: -1
Maneuver: -2
Top Speed: 80 (8), 44 (4) off-road, Mk2 90 (9), 50 (5) off-road
Defense: 8
Hardness: 8
Hit Points: 40
Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 33 (Mk1), 34 (Mk2)
Restriction: Res (+2)
Accessories: Flamethrower (Mk1), Tesseract Cannon (Mk2), Tesseract Power (Mk2), Military radio, headlights, all-terrain design (penalties for rough terrain reduced by 2).
The Mk2 armed with the Tesseract Cannon can recharge 3 times before the generator needs a recharge from a source of Tesseract energy.

WeaponDamageCriticalDamage TypeRangeRate of FireMagazineFlamethrower4d6-FIre100 ft line, 10 ft wideSingle50 blastsTesseract Cannon6d12+4 +knockback20x2 DisintegrateEnergy120 ftSemi50 charges


*Hydra Sniper Trooper*
The Sniper Trooper is soldier with specialist training in use of a sniper rifle, used for assassinations, supporting ground troops and as recon units. Lower level snipers typically use the Talon sniper rifle, while more experienced snipers may use other weapons.
Make the following changes to Hydra Soldier:
Replace Combat Martial Arts feat with Weapon Focus (weapon of choice, typically Talon Sniper Rifle), while mid-level sniper also replaces Advanced Firearms Proficiency with Far Shot;
Remove Intimidate skill and increase Listen and Spot by +2 each, mid level snipers also increase Concentration by +2;
Add Zero In;
Add On Target;
Add Talon Sniper Rifle to equipment with at least 3 magazines of ammunition.

*Zero In*
Hydra snipers are trained in focusing on a target, and feeding that information to their allies. As a full round action with a Concentration check DC 15 while observing a target visually, increase their Critical threat range by 1 (with most weapons now becomes 19-20) on their next attack against the target, but must be done within the next 5 rounds, and can rely targeting info to up to 3 + Wisdom Modifier allies within radio contact that are within 60 feet of the target observed, granting them +1 to attack rolls on their next attack against the target, but must be within 2 rounds.

*On Target*
Hydra snipers are trained to deal as much damage as possible against their targets. If the sniper has watched the target for at least 1 full round, and makes a Wisdom check DC 15 as a full round action, the sniper can increase the damage of their next attack by 50% (half). This can be combined with the Zero In ability.


*Talon Sniper Rifle*
The sniper rifle issued by Hydra is a 5.56mm rifle that is rugged and simple, fitted with a folding bipod, thermo-optical sight, weapon link to helmet HUD.

*Talon Sniper Rifle (PL 5 Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 2d8
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: ballistic
Range Increment: 140 ft
Rate of Fire: S
Size: Large
Weight: 12.3 lbs
Ammo: 10 box
Purchase DC: 17 Res (+2)
Notes: Folding bipod, thermo-optical sight, weapon link to HUD.

*Hydra Sniper Helmet*
This helmet is fitted with additional optics, visual enhancements and cameras. The helmet has passive night vision goggles, built in binoculars, wind direction & force detectors.
Grants +1 to attack rolls after 1 round of targeting a target. HUD with weapon link.
Weight: 4 lbs
PDC: 18 Hydra only.

*Hydra Assault Rifle, WW2.*
This rifle was a weapon produced by Hydra before and during the early part of the second World War for their soldiers. Fitted with three barrels laid out in a triangular patter, with the point at the bottom. The idea was during autofire attacks the weapon would alternate between the barrels to keep them cooler during sustained firing, although this decreased accuracy. It had an alternate firing mode where all three barrels could fire at once for greater damage, or firing just a single barrel at a time, but due to the layout it proved inaccurate. Most of these rifles were used during heavy assaults where its high rate  of fire was more useful, and the triple barrel shot was good for hitting targets with heavier armour. While considered obsolete technology, Hydra still uses these rifles when they engage in large scale assaults, although the caliber has been upgraded from the older 7.92mm to a standard 7.62mm in production in most of Coreline Earth to ease logistics, and allow troops to easily find more ammunition during extended missions behind enemy lines.

*Hydra Assault Rifle (WW2, PL5, Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 2d10
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: ballistic
Range Increment: 70 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Large
Weight: 14.7 lbs
Ammo: 60 box
Purchase DC: 19 Hydra Only, Res +2
Notes: Inaccurate, Hi-Speed Auto, Triple Barrel Fire, Complicated (on natural attack roll of 1, jams, takes 1 minute and Repair DC 15 to clear the jam).
*Inaccurate* - The Hydra Assault rifle is inaccurate, suffering -1 to all attack rolls.
*Hi-Speed Auto* - The Hydra Assault Rifle has a special autofire mode that cycles through each barrel individually, keeping the barrels cooler for a higher rate of fire. Make an autofire attack like normal, only uses 20 bullets instead of normal 10, dealing 3d10 points of ballistic damage, Reflex save DC 18 for half, can only be done with 20 bullets in the magazine.
*Triple Barrel Fire* - The user can select to fire all three barrels at once, dealing 3d10+5 points of damage, uses three bullets at once. Can only be used in semi-automatic mode, but can be used with the Double Tap feat, but not automatic attacks or burst fire attacks. Can only be used if there are three bullets in the magazine.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Was thinking.... maybe a "Classified" Restriction? Talking at least one higher than Military (so it's +4 or +5) and it's also an item that can only be obtained by being authorized to or stealing it from a secret project or highly restrictive government organization -- meaning that if you are running around flashing it, your chances of being "disappeared" by the Men In Black increases by a whole dang lot.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Was thinking.... maybe a "Classified" Restriction? Talking at least one higher than Military (so it's +4 or +5) and it's also an item that can only be obtained by being authorized to or stealing it from a secret project or highly restrictive government organization -- meaning that if you are running around flashing it, your chances of being "disappeared" by the Men In Black increases by a whole dang lot.




That is a good idea. I might just start using that for future creations, and might go back and modify older ones when I get a chance.. +4 is illegal if I remember correctly.. and I think +5 is unique (such as 1 or limited number of said item, like legendary items, like Excalibur sword). So we could say +4 is Illegal or Classified (Organization).


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Or +4 is Illegal and +5 is Classified (Organization) and/or Unique (legendary items like Excalibur, ultra-rare collectibles, something custom-made that is meant to be one-of-a-kind-forever)? Or maybe change one of those to +6 (unless that's overkill)? Obviously the really high restrictions, Unique/Classified, are meant to be only available through roleplay.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Or +4 is Illegal and +5 is Classified (Organization) and/or Unique (legendary items like Excalibur, ultra-rare collectibles, something custom-made that is meant to be one-of-a-kind-forever)? Or maybe change one of those to +6 (unless that's overkill)? Obviously the really high restrictions, Unique/Classified, are meant to be only available through roleplay.



I think unique/legendary being +6 is reasonable.. considering it should be difficult to obtain, makes sense.. if you have a sword is PDC 16, completely unique/legendary version being now PDC 22 is more reasonable.. although with something where the basic version is so cheap, other restrictions would have to be roleplayed, as buying Excalibur shouldn't be that easy (maybe they bought a fake for PDC 22 and find out only during battle when the sword breaks after 15 hits  )


----------



## marcoasalazarm

All right, so according to the idea as it right now, we have:

Licensed (+1) -- ex. your average car.
Restricted (+2) -- ex. your average long-gun.
Military (+3) -- ex. rocket launchers, your average fighter jet.
Illegal (+4) -- ex. Ganja, especially in places where it's still not legalized.
Classified (+5) -- only available through membership to classified projects or by stealing it from members of classified projects, having this item without the former has a high chance of other members of this organization trying to take it back by any means necessary. Example.... maybe a MIB Neuralyzer? Technically something like the SR-71 "Blackbird" fits here IRL, but there's no telling how available it would be in a fictional environment and so if that would make the restriction decrease.
Unique/Legendary (+6) -- items that are legendary (ex. Excalibur), ultra-rare (certain collectibles), and/or extensively custom-made (ex. a replica of Excalibur with so many enchantments and swordsmith modifications that it technically is the real thing in the hands of a specific user). Items obtained through this and the previous Restriction level are recommended to be obtained through role-playing.

There's other details to think up, considering the restriction rules (check them here: Restricted Objects - Equipment Basics - d20 Modern), but I guess we got it.

Also taking into account that some organizations, no matter how secret, may not consider some of their items "classified" -- let us say for example that Hydra Triple-Barrel Rifle. The weapon is pretty sweet but it still is an assault rifle and it's a design that is Early WWII, as well. So HYDRA probably isn't as driven to keep it among them than their Tesseract guns (they probably can get the same "disintegration" effect from purchasing a billion Phasers, but "insta-kill-beams driven by the power of the Gods" is THEIR schtick).


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> All right, so according to the idea as it right now, we have:
> 
> Licensed (+1) -- ex. your average car.
> Restricted (+2) -- ex. your average long-gun.
> Military (+3) -- ex. rocket launchers, your average fighter jet.
> Illegal (+4) -- ex. Ganja, especially in places where it's still not legalized.
> Classified (+5) -- only available through membership to classified projects or by stealing it from members of classified projects, having this item without the former has a high chance of other members of this organization trying to take it back by any means necessary. Example.... maybe a MIB Neuralyzer? Technically something like the SR-71 "Blackbird" fits here IRL, but there's no telling how available it would be in a fictional environment and so if that would make the restriction decrease.
> Unique/Legendary (+6) -- items that are legendary (ex. Excalibur), ultra-rare (certain collectibles), and/or extensively custom-made (ex. a replica of Excalibur with so many enchantments and swordsmith modifications that it technically is the real thing in the hands of a specific user). Items obtained through this and the previous Restriction level are recommended to be obtained through role-playing.
> 
> There's other details to think up, considering the restriction rules (check them here: Restricted Objects - Equipment Basics - d20 Modern), but I guess we got it.
> 
> Also taking into account that some organizations, no matter how secret, may not consider some of their items "classified" -- let us say for example that Hydra Triple-Barrel Rifle. The weapon is pretty sweet but it still is an assault rifle and it's a design that is Early WWII, as well. So HYDRA probably isn't as driven to keep it among them than their Tesseract guns (they probably can get the same "disintegration" effect from purchasing a billion Phasers, but "insta-kill-beams driven by the power of the Gods" is THEIR schtick).




Maybe we use as you've put.. but for the specific organizations, what it would be within their organization.. so the Hydra Triple Barrel Rifle would be PDC 19 +5 Classified, Hydra +2, it's restricted for Hydra members as it's not a design readily available, due to older tech/not in production, used by fewer members.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Think I'm not picking up.... ok, so it would be Restricted (+1) if you're a HYDRA agent but Classified (+5) if you're not?

Also I think we could have an item's Mastercrafting as a Gadget. So obviously once taken it can't be taken again (OK, rephrasing that.... the item can be purchased with a grade of Mastercraft, but to upgrade it you have to perform a Craft check or pay for someone to do it for you and it takes time, you can't just have a gun be +2 in the morning and +3 in the afternoon). This ups the item's PDC by.... let us say....

+1 Mastercraft = +2 PDC
+2 Mastercraft = +4 PDC
+3 Mastercraft = +6 PDC

Standard rules for Mastercrafting apply (when you apply it to a gun it's either a bonus to rolls to hit or damage rolls, etc.... ok, really need to go recheck if the d20 Modern Rulebook had rules for mastercrafting... think it did, but not really sure now. Dang.)


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Think I'm not picking up.... ok, so it would be Restricted (+1) if you're a HYDRA agent but Classified (+5) if you're not?
> 
> Also I think we could have an item's Mastercrafting as a Gadget. So obviously once taken it can't be taken again (OK, rephrasing that.... the item can be purchased with a grade of Mastercraft, but to upgrade it you have to perform a Craft check or pay for someone to do it for you and it takes time, you can't just have a gun be +2 in the morning and +3 in the afternoon). This ups the item's PDC by.... let us say....
> 
> +1 Mastercraft = +2 PDC
> +2 Mastercraft = +4 PDC
> +3 Mastercraft = +6 PDC
> 
> Standard rules for Mastercrafting apply (when you apply it to a gun it's either a bonus to rolls to hit or damage rolls, etc.... ok, really need to go recheck if the d20 Modern Rulebook had rules for mastercrafting... think it did, but not really sure now. Dang.)



Yes, if you were an agent of Hydra it'd be Restricted +2, but if you were a member of Shield, or some random person it'd be Classified (+5). 
Then you can stack all the gadgets you want on it.. AND Masterwork on top.. so items can get damn expensive once you start adding stuff. 

Masterwork generally did +1 to attack or damage, depending on what you picked.. you can have both +1 damage and attack, but that would make it a +2 Masterwork item. 
Masterworking usually is done at the time of item creation. Higher quality, special modifications.. takes longer. Technically once it's masterwork I think you can improve its quality.. but the item has to be Masterwork first.
So you can't take a normal Colt 1911 and make it a Masterwork +1.. you can give it +1 to attack rolls via customized for a specific user, or gadgets. 
Also you can't normally enchant an item unless it is at least +1 Masterwork.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK, I have some problems picking up how Masterwork normally works, I guess. So the Gadget idea doesn't works?


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> OK, I have some problems picking up how Masterwork normally works, I guess. So the Gadget idea doesn't works?



There is a gadget that increases attack roll. Masterwork is HIGHER quality. Only Masterwork can be made into magic items.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK, guess I am getting confused. Often happens.

Been binging around and I think I found a cool new monster to throw around:









						Crites
					

The Crites, are the main antagonists and monsters of the Critters film series. They are a group of malevolent carnivorous alien critters that have the ability to roll into balls, like hedgehogs. They can combine into a giant sphere that rolls across the landscape, eating everything in their path...




					critters.fandom.com


----------



## kronos182

Some COBRA equipment I had posted on my own thread (which is semi dead).

COBRA is a ruthless terrorist organization determined to rule the world. They are led by the ruthless Cobra Commander. High Command Staff is Baroness as the Director of Intelligence, Destro as the Weapons Supplier, and Dr. Mindbender as the Chief Scientific Officer, although others have at times usurped control. It relies on the might of its legions of Cobra Vipers and Cobra Troopers to execute its diabolical schemes while trying to destroy its main enemy: G.I. Joe.
On Coreline, COBRA has multiple factions and splinter groups, some focusing on world domination, others to the utter destruction of G.I. Joe and similar groups. Some have turned to mercenary work, working for anyone who has the money as there are so many other groups fighting for world domination.

*Hiss Tank*
The Hiss tank is a fast attack or scout tank, built for maneuverability and speed with it's raised body. This two crew vehicle has light armour, but has surprisingly heavy weapon load, carrying a turret with a triple, fire select, 15mm cannons, with four LAW style rockets mounted on top, and two machineguns mounted in semi turrets on each side of the main body. The fire select feature was designed to allow the Hiss to vary the amount of damage it can do, reducing ammunition wastage against lighter targets. Each machinegun is mounted in a 'cheek' turret, allowing each to fire forward and up to 30 degrees to the side.
The crew sits in the front and has excellent view due to a large armoured tinted canopy, similar to those of a fighter jet, allowing for better scouting roles. In an emergency, this canopy can be jettisoned to allow the crew to escape quickly. In night operations, the canopy tints darker, internal light changes to a low red or shuts off to reduce visibility. Normally the crew enters through the main hatch in the rear of the tank, which is also where ammunition is loaded through.
To fill it's scout role, the Hiss is equipped with various cameras and optic sensors, including passive night vision, infrared/thermal cameras, several audio recording devices, multiband military radio, a light radio jammer and enough storage to hold about 15 hours of recording.
This Hiss is three squares wide and four squares long, providing full cover to its occupants. Requires a crew of 2, driver/commander and a gunner/communications officer. The driver can control the cheek guns while the gunner controls the main turret and rockets.

*HISS Tank*
Crew: 2
Passengers: 1 in an emergency, will be cramped.
Cargo: 50 lbs
Init: -2
Maneuver: -2
Top Speed: 90 (9)
Defense: 8
Hardness: 7
Hit Points: 40
Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 42
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: AV recorder, passive night vision (75 ft wide view, but can focus up to 200 ft with a -2 to Spot checks), two turret mount flood lights, thermal/IR cameras, 2 survival kits, triple 15mm cannons, 2 7.62mm machineguns, 4 LAW rockets.
Notes: Canopy can be jettisoned as a move-equivalent action, allowing crew to jump out of the tank as a move action. Fire-select 15mm cannon can fire one cannon at a time, two or all three at a time. Two 15mm cannons deals 4d12 and all three deals 5d12 damage.


WeaponDamageCritDamage TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazine15mm Cannon3d1220Ballistic175 ftSemi, AutoLink (300 rds ea)7.62mm Machinegun2d1020Ballistic90 ftSemi, AutoLink (3000 rds ea)M72LAW10d6--150 ftSingle4 Rockets


*HISS mk2*
The Hiss tank mk2 is larger APC based on the original Hiss tank. The mk2 has better armour, replaces the triple 15mm cannons with triple lasers to save on space dedicated to other equipment and troop capacity, with four LAW style rockets mounted on top, and two machineguns mounted in semi turrets on each side of the main body. The fire select feature was designed to allow the Hiss to vary the amount of damage it can do. Each machinegun is mounted in a 'cheek' turret, allowing each to fire forward and up to 30 degrees to the side.
The three crew sits in the front and has excellent view due to a large armoured tinted canopy, similar to those of a fighter jet. In an emergency, this canopy can be jettisoned to allow the crew to escape quickly. In night operations, the canopy tints darker, internal light changes to a low red or shuts off to reduce visibility. Normally the crew enters through the main hatch ramp in the rear of the tank, or by the canopy tilting up like a jet fighter.
The third crew member is an ECW specialist, operating jamming equipment, and has minor ELINT capabilities, picking up enemy transmissions in the area.This Hiss is three squares wide and four squares long, providing full cover to its occupants. Requires a crew of 3, driver/commander and a gunner/communications officer, and the ECW specialist. The driver can control the cheek guns while the gunner controls the main turret and rockets. The troop compartment can hold 7 fully armed troops, or carry up to 1 ton of cargo.

*HISS Mk2*
Crew: 3
Passengers: 7
Cargo: up to 1 ton
Init: -2
Maneuver: -2
Top Speed: 80 (8)
Defense: 8
Hardness: 10
Hit Points: 45
Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 43
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: AV recorder, passive night vision (75 ft wide view, but can focus up to 200 ft with a -2 to Spot checks), two turret mount flood lights, thermal/IR cameras, 2 survival kits, triple laser cannons, 2 7.62mm machineguns, 4 LAW rockets, ECW Jammer.
Notes: Canopy can be jettisoned as a move-equivalent action, allowing crew to jump out of the tank as a move action. Fire-select laser cannons can fire one cannon at a time, two or all three at a time. Two laser cannons deals 7d8 and all three deals 9d8 damage.
The ECW specialist can jam radio communications within a 5 mile radius, gaining a +4 to Computer Use check to jam enemy communications, or +4 to receive communications if an enemy is jamming their communications, guided missiles suffer -4 to attack, and active sensors suffer -2 penalty all within 2 mile radius.

WeaponDamageCritDamage TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazineTriple Laser Cannon5d820Fire175 ftSemi, AutoUnlimited7.62mm Machinegun2d1020Ballistic90 ftSemi, AutoLink (3000 rds ea)M72LAW10d6--150 ftSingle4 Rockets


*Hiss mk2B*
The mk2B is a modified version that changes the weapons in the turret to a single 15mm cannon, a sonic projection cannon and additional missiles. The armour is replaced with stealth armour that has a dark reptile scale look to it. This variant is used as both a stealth version and for against units that are resistant to laser weapons.
Make the following changes to the Hiss mk2 to become a mk2B:
Remove triple laser cannons;
Add 15 mm cannon (see Hiss tank for details);
Add Sonic Projection Cannon;
Increase number of M72LAWs from 4 to 8;
Sensors trying to detect the mk2b (thermal, IR, RADAR, LIDAR, mech and other vehicle/starship/aircraft standard sensors) suffer -4, guided missiles suffer -2 (in addition if the ECW jammer is active), laser guided weapons do not gain the bonus from a laser designator, in low light conditions gains +2 to Hide checks.

WeaponDamageCritDamage TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazineSonic Projection Cannon6d620Sonic100 ft long, 15 ft wide lineSemiUnlimited

*Sonic Projection Cannon*
This is an experimental weapon that fires a line of sonic energy that covers a 100 ft long, 15 ft wide line, Reflex save DC 17 for half damage, plus Fort save DC 20 or be deaf for 1d4+5 rounds unless ear protection is worn, successful save leaves target dazed for 2 rounds.


*HISS mk2c*
The Hiss tank mk2c turns the mk2 into an anti aircraft platform, removing all troop capacity for weapons. The turret is redesigned with a quad mount of lasers and enhanced sensors including a radar. 4 SAM missiles are fitted to the sides of the turret, two each side, and retains the two machineguns mounted in semi turrets on each side of the main body for self defense. The lasers are a little weaker individually than those mounted on the mk2, but have improved range. The body mounts two mini missile launchers which are configured for attacking low flying aircraft, hovercraft and flying armours or jetpack equipped troops.
The lasers are not capable of firing at ground targets, but the turret is designed for quick movements, allowing it to track and target fast moving fliers. Each machinegun is mounted in a 'cheek' turret, allowing each to fire forward and up to 30 degrees to the side. The mini missile launchers are designed to fire either single missiles or small volleys of up to 5 missiles.The three crew sits in the front and has excellent view due to a large armoured tinted canopy, similar to those of a fighter jet. In an emergency, this canopy can be jettisoned to allow the crew to escape quickly. In night operations, the canopy tints darker, internal light changes to a low red or shuts off to reduce visibility. Normally the crew enters through the main hatch ramp in the rear of the tank, or by the canopy tilting up like a jet fighter.The third crew member is an ECW specialist, operating jamming equipment, and has minor ELINT capabilities, picking up enemy transmissions in the area, and aids in operating the RADAR.This Hiss is three squares wide and four squares long, providing full cover to its occupants. Requires a crew of 3, driver/commander and a gunner/communications officer, and the ECW specialist. The driver can control the cheek guns and the mini missiles, while the gunner controls the main turret and SAM missiles.

*HISS Mk2c*
Crew: 3
Passengers: 0
Cargo: Pull up to 1 ton
Init: -2
Maneuver: -2
Top Speed: 80 (8)
Defense: 8
Hardness: 10
Hit Points: 45
Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 43
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: AV recorder, passive night vision (75 ft wide view, but can focus up to 200 ft with a -2 to Spot checks), two turret mount flood lights, thermal/IR cameras, 2 survival kits, quad AAA laser cannons, 2 7.62mm machineguns, 4 SAM Missiles, 2 multi-launch mini-missiles, ECW Jammer, radar with 10 mile range
Notes: Canopy can be jettisoned as a move-equivalent action, allowing crew to jump out of the tank as a move action. AAA lasers have mini range of 50 ft, maximum range of 3 mile, gain +3 to attack rolls against targets moving slower than 200 (20), +2 to targets moving between 300 (30) and 210 (21), can not be fired while the vehicle is moving.
The ECW specialist can jam radio communications within a 5 mile radius, gaining a +4 to Computer Use check to jam enemy communications, or +4 to receive communications if an enemy is jamming their communications, guided missiles suffer -4 to attack, and active sensors suffer -2 penalty all within 2 mile radius.

WeaponDamageCritDamage TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazineQuad AAA Laser Cannons6d820Fire2000 ftSemi, AutoUnlimited7.62mm Machinegun2d1020Ballistic90 ftSemi, AutoLink (3000 rds ea)Stinger SAM10d6-Ballistic300 ftSingle4 MissilesMulti Launch Mini-Missile (2)variesvariesvaries150 ft1-520 Missiles / Launcher

*Stinger SAM*
This is an adaptation of the shoulder launched Stinger anti-air missile launcher, dealing 10d6 ballistic damage, ignore 10 points of hardness/DR, +3 to attack against aircraft. PDC 15 for 2 missiles

*Multi-Launch Mini-Missile Launcher*
This is a mini-missile launcher that can launch up to 5 missiles at once, either at a single target, or up to 5 separate targets, but each target must be within 50 feet of each other. As missiles, each missile uses its own attack bonus, +5, and if it misses, it can attempt to hit the target the next round, after which the missile runs out of fuel and detonates.
*LAW Mini-Missile PL6*
The LAW mini-missile is a light anti-tank round. When it hits its target it explodes dealing 10d4 points of damage to all creatures in a 15 ft radius (Reflex DC 16 for half). Because its explosive features a shaped charge designed to penetrate armour, the Law ignores 8 points of  hardness/DR but only of the target hit. The LAW round has a minimum range of 30 feet, and will not arm before then. If a target within 30 feet is hit, it'll take 3d6 points of ballistic damage from the impacting warhead but it will not detonate. PDC 18 for 4.

*Explosive Mini-Missile PL6*
The explosive mini-missile is just that, a rocket propelled grenade. When it strikes it's target it deals 6d4 points of fire damage to all within a 15 ft radius (Reflex DC 17 for half). Will not arm within 30 ft of the launcher. PDC 17 for 4.

*Fragment Mini-Missile PL6*
The fragmenting mini-missile sends out bits of deadly shrapnel in a large area. When it strikes, it deals 6d4 points of slashing damage to a 15 ft radius (Reflex DC 17 for half), with a critical threat range of 19-20 for x2 damage. Will not arm within 30 ft of the launcher. PDC 16 for 4.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Link to your thread man? Don't mind posting stuff there.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Link to your thread man? Don't mind posting stuff there.











						Kronos's d20 Stuff
					

Well.. with the shutting down of the WotC forums, need a place to share all my d20 stuff. Everything I made are designed for d20 Modern and its expansions (Urban Arcana, Future, etc.) but will generally work with any d20 system. Use it as you want, any comments, suggestions or even requests are...




					www.enworld.org


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK, still not sure how the heck does MAstercrafting rules work, I guess, but I think we can figure out how much could these things raise the DC of an item when creating the stats.

Ex. we are statting a Mastercraft Beretta 92, how much that raises over a standard Beretta 92?


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> OK, still not sure how the heck does MAstercrafting rules work, I guess, but I think we can figure out how much could these things raise the DC of an item when creating the stats.
> 
> Ex. we are statting a Mastercraft Beretta 92, how much that raises over a standard Beretta 92?




It's like D&D masterwork rules.. 

I just double checked the mastercraft rules.. so every +1 mastercraft increases the PDC by +3. 
Mastercraft is the quality.. so a +1 is high quality and usually customized, and harder to find. a Masterwork +2 is REALLY rare and REALLY high quality.. 
So for example.. a high precision sniper rifle like the WA2000 is Mastercraft +1 as they are rare, have really high quality, and the +1 is applied to the attack roll.
An Adamantine sword is also mastercraft at least +1 as it requires high skill, rare and are usually of very fine quality.

So the example you gave of a Beretta 92 has a PDC normally of 16, a mastercrafted version costs PDC 19, has +1 to attack rolls and are hard to find. So most likely is a limited run version, made by a master weaponsmith, fluffy wise could have ivory or rare wood inlays, a few special materials used in its construction (different and more expensive material used in the spring to reduce jamming and efficiency, uses new and expensive dry lubricants, etc). 
A Masterwork+2 version of the same weapon is a VERY limited run version, probably only 100 or so made, probably made of special materials (rarer metals), expensive metal plating (silver perhaps?), perhaps barrel redesign that traps more of the explosion of the propellant better for a little more damage (possible +1 damage). It would have a base PDC of 22 before you decided to add gadgets. And can have either +2 attack rolls, or +1 attack and +1 damage, just from its construction.

These bonuses stack with any from gadgets. An item must be Mastercraft before it can be made magical as far as I remember (I'd have to double check the Urban Arcana book), and magical bonuses override mastercraft bonus, but if the magical item enters an anti-magic field, the mastercraft take over.
Gadget bonuses keep working even in anti-magic field, unless the gadget is magical in nature.


----------



## kronos182

Some more NOD good-(bad)-ness

*Laser Trooper Laser*

This heavy laser produced by NOD as a replacement for the TOW rocket launcher used by its rocket soldiers. The heavy laser comes in two parts, the laser itself, and a back mounted power system, powered by Tiberium, that fits on the user's lower back, allowing the user to still wear a back pack. The laser is an excellent anti-vehicle and anti-aircraft weapon, but it surprisingly isn't effective against living targets. The laser has excellent range and damage, but is a low rate of fire.

*Laser Trooper Laser (PL6 Exotic Weapon Proficiency)*
Damage: 6d8, 2d8 vs living organic targets
Critical: 20 x2
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: 200 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Size: Large
Weight: 14 lbs laser, 6 lbs power unit
Ammo: 10 internal
Purchase DC: 24 Mil +3 (NOD only)
Notes: Against vehicles, aircraft, other inanimate objects (including robots, full conversion cyborgs), ignores 10 points of hardness/DR. Power unit provides 10 shots in its capacitors, recharges 1 shot every five rounds of inactivity. The power unit is good for 1 year before needing to be replaced, using 2 lbs of Tiberium crystals.


*Tick Tank*

The Tick tank replaced the older light tanks, with attention paid to their armour and firepower. Fairly cheap and fast moving, the Tick tank has a special feature, an entrenchment tool mounted on the front. When entrenched, the hull assumes a vertical position with the front section burrowed into the ground, the turret moves to the raised back of the hull, immobilizing the tank, but gains some additional protection and the turret gains greater range of motion and raising the height and field of vision for the gunner. When horizontal and mobile, the turret has a limited range of motion, able to only cover a 90 degree horizontal arc in the forward half.
Armed with 90mm APDS cannon

*Tick Tank (PL5-6)*
Crew: 2
Passengers: 0
Cargo: 150 lbs
Init: -4
Maneuver: -4
Top Speed: 70 (7)
Defense: 6*
Hardness: 15*
Hit Points: 65
Size: Gargantuan
Purchase DC: 48
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: Search light, military radio, 90mm cannon,  darkvision 200 ft, thermo vision 200 ft, hazardous chemical and radiation sensors and GPS, entrenching tool, turret mode.

*Weapons*
90mm cannon, 7d12, 20x2, ballistic, 150 ft, semi, 50 rds, ignores 10 points of hardness/DR using APDS rounds.

*Alternate Ammunition*
High Explosive - Deals 8d6 fire damage to target and to 10 foot radius, Reflex save DC 15 for half, except the target hit doesn't get save. PDC 20 for 10 rounds.
Tiberium Enhanced - Deals 8d10 ballistic damage, critical 20x3, plus crews of vehicles, or anyone in a building struck need to make Fort save DC 15 or suffer 1d4 Constitution damage. On a successful save the crew only suffers 1d4 damage to hit points. PDC 22 for 10 rounds.
Tiberium Gas Round - These rounds are designed to break open on contact and fill a 30 foot radius area with Tiberium Gas. Deals 4d6 ballistic damage to target struck. If the attack roll misses by 1 to 5, strikes the ground within 1d4x10 feet past the target and releasing the gas. If the attack roll misses by 6 or more, the round strikes 2d4x10 feet in a random direction (roll d8 for 8 compass points around the intended target), striking the ground and releasing the gas. PDC 23 for 10 rounds.

*Entrenching Tool*
The front of the Tick tank is fitted with an entrenching tool to dig into the ground, including rock, concrete and pavement. The underside of the tank is fitted with lifts that, while the tank isn't moving, to angle the front down to allow the entrenching tool to dig into the ground and lift the back of the tank up so that it is standing in a vertical position, burying nearly half the tank into the ground. Through loose and packed dirt it takes the tank a full round to dig and entrench itself. Through rock, concrete and pavement it takes two full rounds to fully entrench. In steel/rebar reinforced concrete or up to 5 inches of steel on top of the ground, 5 rounds to dig through the metal, plus whatever the ground conditions are underneath. Takes 1 full round to return to a horizontal position.

*Turret Mode*
While entrenching, the turret moves to the back of the tank, and upon the tank reaching a vertical position, the turret now has full 360 degree rotation, can elevate or lower almost 60 degrees (30 degrees up or down). While entrenched, the Tick tank's Defense is increased to 8, Hardness increases to 20 and gains 30 bonus hit points due to the dirt, rock and ground being piled up around it, providing additional protection. While in this mode, the tank is completely immobile until it reverts to normal, taking 1 full round in which it can not fire its weapon.

*Tiberium Enhanced Tick Tank mk1*
Kane's scientists experimented with enhancing the Tick Tank mk1 to make it a better infiltrator, ambusher and defender, allowing it to blend in with its surrounding to give it stealth capabilities, especially while laying in wait, the chameleonic surface allows it to blend in with the surrounding environment. With the Improved Tiberium Infuser, the Tiberium Enhanced Tick Tank is even more resistant to damage while entrenched, making these vehicles one of the best defensive vehicles for protecting harvesters, or setting up ambushes near Tiberium fields.
Make the following changes to a NOD Tick Tank mk1 to create a Tiberium Enhanced Tick Tank mk1:
Add Improved Tiberium Infuser;
Fletchette Defense System;
Chameleonic Surface;
Increase PDC by +2.

*Flechette Defense System*
A series of flechette launchers are fitted around the vehicle that are designed to protect it against infantry. The system can be activated as an attack action in a specific direction, or as an attack of opportunity upon enemy infantry entering close proximity of the vehicle.
As an attack, deals 5d6, slashing damage to a 100 foot long, 10 foot wide line, Reflex save DC 18 for half damage. If set to automatically attack when infantry gets close, as an attack of opportunity, when enemy infantry enters within 50 feet of the vehicle, the driver can trigger the system to fill a 50 foot long, 25 foot wide cone, dealing 3d6 slashing damage, Reflex save DC 15 for half damage.
The system has enough ammunition to fire a total of 10 times.
While in a Tiberium field or gas cloud, the Improved Tiberium Infuser can be used to replenish a single use once per round, but the Infuser can't be used for any other purpose that round.
While in a Tiberium field or gas cloud, the flechettes are treated as if they have Tiberium in them, causing Tiberium poisoning via injury.

*Improved Tiberium Infuser*
While the vehicle is within the area of a Tiberium Gas attack (such as the Tiberium Cloud from Nod Buggy or Attack Buggy with Tiberium engine upgrades) or a Tiberium field, the Infuser absorbs Tiberium and feeds it to either the weapons or the armour of the vehicle.
Each round the vehicle is in a Tiberium area, the driver must select one of the following to enhancements. It can be changed at the start of each of the driver's round, and the effects last for 1 round after the vehicle leaves the Tiberium area:
Weapon Enhancement - The weapons are enhanced by Tiberium, dealing +5 damage / die for the next attack, which must be made that round or the next round. A target damaged by the Tiberium infused attack must also make a Fort save DC 15 or suffer 1 point of Constitution damage, while those that save suffer only an additional 1d4 points of damage due to damage from bits of Tiberium in the wound from the attack.
Repair - The Infuser uses the Tiberium to repair damage to the vehicle, repairing 1d6 Hit Points.
Armour Enhancement - The Infuser strengthens the armour and structure of the vehicle, granting it +3 Defense and +7 Hardness until the start of the driver's next turn.

*Chameleonic Surface*
The surface of the vehicle is coated with sensors and paint-on style LCD, allowing it to change the colouring of the vehicle. This is used to alter the vehicle's colouring and insignia to that of another nation's vehicles, or can be used to help the vehicle blend into its surroundings. Grants +4 to disguise the vehicle as that of another nation's, or +4 to Hide checks as the surface is changed to show what's on the opposite side to better help hide it.


*Cyberwheel*

A C.A.B.A.L. designed weapon that resembles a large armoured wheel with a stationary front cowling unit that houses the sensors and processing unit, meant for anti-infantry attacks and as quick scouts, providing C.A.B.A.L. with a rapid response to incursions on its territory. The AI that controls the Cyberwheel, while sophisticated, is fairly straight forward: go to area, scan, report findings, engage hostiles, return for repair and reloading, although it is programmed with numerous hit and run tactics as well as working in groups of other cyberwheels to make their attacks more effective. Depending on resources, the two 7.62mm machineguns can be fitted with the same Tiberium gas cartridges as the Mantis Tiberium Automatic Rifle (deals 2d8 ballistic + target exposed to Tiberium gas, which fills a 10 ft area around the target).

*Cyberwheel (PL6)*
CR: 2
Size: Medium
Hit Points: 3d10+10, 25 hp
Init: Speed: 40 ft (250 (25) vehicle scale)
Defense: 15 (+3 equipment +2 Dex)
Hardness: BAB/Grp: +2/+2
Attack: +6 ranged (fire-linked dual 7.62mm machine gun 3d10, ball, 20, 100 ft)
FS/Reach: 5 ft by 5 ft/ 5 ft
Special Attacks: 
Special Qualities: Construct, Darkvision 40 ft
Saves: Fort +1, Reflex +3, Will +1
Abilities: Str 10, Dex 15, Con -, Int , Wis 10, Cha 1
Skills: Balance +2, Drive +6, Knowledge: Tactics +4, Listen +4, Navigate +4, Search +4, Spot +4
Feats: Personal Firearms Proficiency, Advanced Firearms Proficiency, 

Frame: Armature
Locomotion: Gyroscope Wheel
Manipulators: None
Armour: Duraplast
Superstructure: Sensors: Class III
Skill Software: Balance +4, Knowledge: Tactics +4, Search +4, Spot +4, Listen +4, Navigate +4, Drive +4
Feat Software: Personal Firearms Proficiency, Advanced Firearms Proficiency
Accessories: Oracle Targeting System Mark 1, AV Recorder, weapon mount (dual 7.62mm machine gun, 200 rds ea), AV Transmitter, military radio, GPS, Feat Progit x2, Skill Net, Skill Progit x2, night-vision sensor (modified night vision googles).
PDC: 35

*Oracle Targeting System PL6*
A robot version of the mech Oracle Targeting system including heuristic target-prediction profiling, ballistic projection and plotting, various preprogrammed tactics and strategies, all help the robots accuracy. The system grants an enhancement bonus on attack rolls (+2 to +10) with integrated weapons.
The system has five different categories (denoted Mark I through Mark V). Purchase DC varies depending on the enhancement bonus conferred.
Purchase DC: 18 for Mark I  (+2), 19 for Mark II (+4), 21 for Mark III (+6), 23 for Mark IV (+8), 24 for Mark V (+10)

*Gyroscope Wheel (PL 5-6)*
This is a large central wheel that the robot balances and moves on. Designed to remain upright and leans as it turns, as long as it is moving, it can change direction fairly quickly. While quick to respond to hazards, the system can be upset by large explosions. Suffers -2 to Reflex saves against area effect attacks, such as explosions.
Base Speed: 40 ft
PDC: One-half the base purchase DC of the robot's frame.

Variants
A few variant designs of the Cyberwheel exist, once the plans were discovered from defunct CABAL servers.

*Cyberwheel Mk2*
A technological upgrade of the Cyberwheel, improving the armour, reinforcing the structure, the machineguns replaced with lasers linked to the power source for near infinite ammunition supply. The wheel is enhanced for improved off-road capabilities and designed to also allow the wheel to be used to shred a target, particularly infantry.
Make the following changes to create a Cyberwheel Mk2
Increase hit points to 4d10, total 30 hp;
Increase Hardness to 5;
Increase ranged attack to +7;
Replace Dual 7.62mm machine guns with dual laser rifles (5d8 fire);
Add off-road design;
Add Wheel Blades;
PDC +2.

*Off-Road Design*
The vehicle/robot is designed for off-road operations, reducing penalties to Drive checks or Reflex saves due to rough road conditions by half.

*Wheel Blades*
The wheel of the Cyberwheel is redesigned with a series of blades that allow it to slice anything it runs over or into. The Cyberwheel can make a ram-like melee attack, +4 melee attack roll, dealing 2d6 slashing damage. At vehicle chase scale, reduces damage the Cyberwheel takes on a ram attack, and adds 2d6 slashing damage to the ram damage.


*Tiberium Enhanced Cyberwheel*
A Tiberium enhanced version of the Cyberwheel, fitted with a Tiberium Infuser which allows for Tiberium enhanced attacks and allows it to repair itself. Fitted with Wheel blades like the Mk2, but they can be released to function as caltrops.
Make the following changes to a Cyberwheel mk2 to create a Tiberium Enhanced Cyberwheel:
Add Improved Tiberium Infuser;
Tiberium Caltrops;
Increase hit points to 5d10, total 35 hp;
Increase Hardness to 7;
Increase ranged attack to +8;
Increase PDC by +4.

*Improved Tiberium Infuser*
While the vehicle is within the area of a Tiberium Gas attack (such as the Tiberium Cloud from Nod Buggy or Attack Buggy with Tiberium engine upgrades) or a Tiberium field, the Infuser absorbs Tiberium and feeds it to either the weapons or the armour of the vehicle.
Each round the vehicle is in a Tiberium area, the driver must select one of the following to enhancements. It can be changed at the start of each of the driver's round, and the effects last for 1 round after the vehicle leaves the Tiberium area:
Weapon Enhancement - The weapons are enhanced by Tiberium, dealing +5 damage / die for the next attack, which must be made that round or the next round. A target damaged by the Tiberium infused attack must also make a Fort save DC 15 or suffer 1 point of Constitution damage, while those that save suffer only an additional 1d4 points of damage due to damage from bits of Tiberium in the wound from the attack.
Repair - The Infuser uses the Tiberium to repair damage to the vehicle, repairing 1d6 Hit Points. Replenishes Tiberium Caltrops
Armour Enhancement - The Infuser strengthens the armour and structure of the vehicle, granting it +3 Defense and +7 Hardness until the start of the driver's next turn.

*Tiberium Caltrops*
The Tiberium Enhanced Cyberwheel can use its wheel blades to leave Tiberium Caltrops.
These are four, or sometimes more, spikes made of iron and bits of Tiberium Vinifera (Blue Tiberium) that are released that cover an area 10 feet wide, 20 feet long. Used to slow and damage vehicles and infantry following the Attack Cycle, or to create an obstacle. Creatures moving more than half their speed, or each round spent fighting in the area filled with Tiberium Caltrops, the caltrops make a touch attack (+0 base attack bonus), dealing 1d4+2 damage (half slashing, half fire) on a successful hit, and the injury reduces foot speed by half (a successful Treat Injury DC 18 or one day's rest remove this penalty). Charging or running creatures must immediately stop if it steps on a caltrop. The creature must also make a Reflex save DC 15 or fall prone, where another caltrop can make an attack.
Vehicles moving through the area must make a Drive check DC 15 to avoid the caltrop obstacle. On a failed save, the vehicle is attacked by 1d4+2 caltrops.
The Cyberwheel has two single use Tiberium Caltrop containers. Refills PDC 20 each. The Tiberium Infuser can use the Repair option to replenish one use of the Tiberium Caltrops.


----------



## kronos182

Some more NOD goodness

*NOD Subterranean APC*

The NOD Subterranean APC are capable of travelling underground by tunnelling through the soil in order to reach far away locations, making them effective heavy assault carriers. The heavily armoured tubular body has a large heavy drill at the front. The drill is well suited for tunnelling through soil, dirt, packed dirt and most rock, but not well suited for steel reinforced concrete or metal, such as those used in fortifications, which is why most APC drivers go deep underground when entering a base.
Equipped with a periscope that has a drill to allow it to reach the surface, while the APC is not moving, as well as inertia compass and other devices to allow it to navigate while underground, it is still difficult to navigate long distances, requiring periodic stops and checks with the periscope or to resurface. The APC is also unarmed, relying on stealth and quick attacks as its form of protection.
The NOD Subterranean APC is three squares wide and four squares long, providing full cover for the crew. A single large door is on the back allows crew or passengers to board or disembark as a full action.

*NOD Subterranean APC (PL5)*
Crew: 2
Passengers: 7
Cargo: 150 lbs
Init: -3*
Maneuver: -2*
Top Speed: 60 (6) on surface, 20 (2) underground
Defense: 8
Hardness: 15
Hit Points: 60
Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 46
Restriction: +3 Military NOD, Classified +5
Accessories: 2 head lights, military radio, periscope that can raise 20 ft, drill for underground travel, compass, special trip odometer and depth/altitude meter, pneumatic panels dorsal and ventral to angle the vehicle up to 45 degrees up or down. NBC protection (+4 Fort saves), 20 hours of air for full crew and passengers
Notes: Init* if the vehicle is coming up from the ground without being detected, the crew and troops inside can act in a surprise round and gain +2 to Initiative for the following round.
Maneuver* while underground, the vehicle suffers a -8 to maneuver instead of -2.
While underground, the vehicle takes twice as much space to turn. A simple 45 degree turn normally takes 1 square to turn, the vehicle instead takes 2.
While underground, the vehicle suffers -4 to Navigate checks. If the Pilot stops and someone uses the periscope to check position and confirms on a map, the penalty is halved for the next Navigate check.
The tunnel created by the vehicle's passage collapses almost immediately behind the vehicle, making it impossible for any one to follow behind the Subterranean APC.
Heavy Armour - The vehicle's armour is thick and reinforced, taking half damage from crushing, bludgeoning and concussion damage, its hardness applies to this half damage.
Drill - On a ram attack, or anything on the surface where the vehicle comes out of suffers 5d6 slashing/piercing damage, ignores 5 points of DR/Hardness, the equipped vehicle doesn't suffer any damage on a ram attack.

*Devil's Tongue Subterranean Flame Tank*

The second generation of flame-tank, the Devil's Tongue uses the technology of the subterranean APC, allowing it to travel underground to infiltrate enemy territory and using its twin napalm flamethowers as weapons of terror. The heavy armour helps protect the pressurized tanks from attack. The Devil's Tongue is used against groups of infantry, and to clear buildings.
Instead of a single large drill at the front, it has two horizontally mounted roller style drills, which deal increased damage against buildings, but makes it a little slower in moving underground. Equipped with a periscope that has a drill to allow it to reach the surface, while the APC is not moving, as well as inertia compass and other devices to allow it to navigate while underground, it is still difficult to navigate long distances, requiring periodic stops and checks with the periscope or to resurface. The Devil's Tongue is three squares wide and four squares long, providing full cover for the crew. A single large door is on the back allows crew to board or disembark as a full action.

*NOD Devil's Tongue Subterranean Flame Tank (PL5)*
Crew: 2
Passengers: 0
Cargo: 150 lbs
Init: -3*
Maneuver: -2*
Top Speed: 60 (6) on surface, 15 (2) underground
Defense: 8
Hardness: 15
Hit Points: 65
Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 47
Restriction: +3 Military NOD, Classified +5
Accessories: 2 head lights, military radio, periscope that can raise 20 ft, drill for underground travel, compass, special trip odometer and depth/altitude meter, pneumatic panels dorsal and ventral to angle the vehicle up to 45 degrees up or down. NBC protection (+4 Fort saves), 20 hours of air for full crew and passengers
Notes: Init* if the vehicle is coming up from the ground without being detected, the crew and troops inside can act in a surprise round and gain +2 to Initiative for the following round.
Maneuver* while underground, the vehicle suffers a -8 to maneuver instead of -2.
While underground, the vehicle takes twice as much space to turn. A simple 45 degree turn normally takes 1 square to turn, the vehicle instead takes 2.
While underground, the vehicle suffers -4 to Navigate checks. If the Pilot stops and someone uses the periscope to check position and confirms on a map, the penalty is halved for the next Navigate check.
The tunnel created by the vehicle's passage collapses almost immediately behind the vehicle, making it impossible for any one to follow behind the Devil's Tongue.
Heavy Armour - The vehicle's armour is thick and reinforced, taking half damage from crushing, bludgeoning and concussion damage, its hardness applies to this half damage.
Drill - On a ram attack, or anything on the surface where the vehicle comes out of suffers 6d6 slashing/piercing damage, ignores 5 points of DR/Hardness, the equipped vehicle doesn't suffer any damage on a ram attack. Against large immobile objects, such as buildings, ignores 8 points of damage and makes a critical strike on a roll of 19-20, dealing double damage.


WeaponDamageCritReflex DCDamage TypeRangeRate of FireMagazineNapalm Flamethrower (2)4d6*-17Fire100 ft, 10 ft wideSingle50 Shots (internal) ea
The Napalm Flamethrowers will continue to deal damage the next round for half damage. Each flamethrower can cover the front and one side of the vehicle. Forward, both can fire together, increasing damage to 6d6, with a 125 ft line, 20 feet wide, Reflex DC 17 for half damage.


*NOD Cyborg Commando*

Nod Cyborg Commandos are NOD cyborgs have distinguished themselves from their comrades in combat proficiency and tactical analysis especially as their computer chips serve only as relays between the man and the machine. These soldiers additional upgrades and training turning them into Cyborg Commandos. Due to their Tiberium infused bodies, while a NOD cyborg is in a Tiberium field or in Tiberium gas, it can repair damage and heal its biological systems. Cyborg Commandos are more rare than other NOD cyborgs due to the technology built into them. The Cyborg Commando has heavier armour, the head is more armoured, and becomes immobile, however it has sensors giving it the ability to see all around it. The armour is much heavier, making them resistant to most infantry weaponry. The minigun is replaced with a powerful plasma weapon, the grenade launcher is changed to a mini grenade launcher for greater ammunition capacity. A scorpion tail structure raises from the upper back over the head that mounts a small laser for anti-personnel and light air defense.

*NOD Cyborg (Strong Ord 4)*
Type: Living Construct
Size: Large (-1)
Hit Points: 8D10+10, 80 hp
Mas: 20
Init: +2
Speed: 30
Defense: 22, touch 14, flat-footed 20 (+2 Dex, +3 Class, +8 Armour, -1 size)
BAB: +4
Grap: +9
Attack: +8 melee unarmed strike (1d4+5), or +6 ranged plasma cannon (5d10), or +6 ranged mini grenade launcher (varies), or +6 ranged laser (3d8).
Full Attack: +8 melee unarmed strike (1d4+5), or +2 ranged plasma cannon (5d10) and +2 ranged mini grenade launcher (varies), or +2 ranged plasma cannon (5d10) and +2 ranged laser (3d8).
Special Qualities: Improved Tiberium Healing, Tiberium Immunity, NOD Indoctrination, DR 10, Defensive Laser
FS: 5 ft by 5 ft
Reach: 5 ft
Allegiance: NOD
Saves: Fort +4, Ref +3 Will +2
Abilities: Str 20, Dex 14, Con -, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 8
Occupation: Military (bonus class skills: Demolitions, Survival)
Skills: Climb +3, Demolitions +4, Jump +3, Knowledge: Tactics: +2, Listen +2, Read/Write English, Speak English, Spot +3, Survival +5
Feats: Advanced Firearms Proficiency, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (plasma cannon), Simple Weapons Proficiency, Two-Weapon Fighting

Locomotion: Paired Legs
Manipulators: None
Senses: Equal to a human's (can use robot sensors rules, which would be about a Class IV)
Accessories: Life support system, identity chip, subcutaneous cell phone, gyro compass, clock calendar, data link, HUD link, heavy subcutaneous body armour, sensory recorder, head jack, IR/UV eyes, 2 internal storage compartments, external weapon mount both arms, military radio system, satellite datalink, targeting HUD software, nasal filter, parabolic audio, targeting optics (+1 ranged attack), plasma cannon, mini grenade launcher (30 grenades, type varies by typically fragmentation or high explosive), laser.
Note: Gyros and stabilizers in the arms reduce penalties for autofire by half. If the cyborg uses a weapon that normally a medium sized creature needs to remain stationary to use, the cyborg can move at half speed while suffering only a -2 penalty to attacks.Grounded: The cyborg gains a +2 bonus to remain standing while on solid ground. This bonus is applied to trip attempts or Balance checks in cases of earthquakes or similar conditions that would knock the cyborg over. Also the cyborg isn't considered encumbered by heavy loads, treating them as medium loads, not suffering speed penalties.

*NOD Indoctrination*
As a move equivalent action, using training and Indoctrination techniques used by NOD, the Trooper gains +1 to attack rolls for the next 1d4 rounds. Usable 3 times per day. The Trooper is also immune to feat effects all the time.

*Improved Tiberium Healing*
Anytime the NOD Cyborg Commando is in a Tiberium field or in Tiberium Gas, the NOD cyborg heals 2d4 hit points. Tiberium based weapons, such as NOD chemical sprayer, deals no damage to the NOD cyborg.

*Tiberium Immunity*
The NOD cyborg does not suffer any effects of Tiberium exposure, poisoning or the radiation from Tiberium. It caught in the explosion of Vinifera Tiberium, suffers no damage on a successful save, or half damage on a failed save.

*Damage Reduction*
The Cyborg Commando has improved defenses and is resistant to damage, with Damage Reduction 10.

*Defensive Laser*
The laser on the Cyborg Commando can be used as a defensive weapon, firing upon any medium sized creature, or target the Cyborg has designated as an enemy or protect against grenade, rocket or missile attacks, however this means the Cyborg can not use the weapon offensively for the round. When such a target enters within 30 feet of the cyborg, the laser makes an attack at +4, dealing 3d8 fire damage.  When the cyborg is attacked by grenades, RPGs, rockets and missiles, with a 20% chance to destroy such attacks.

*Plasma Cannon (PL6 Exotic Weapon Proficiency)*
Damage: 5d10
Critical: 20 x2
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: 120 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Ammo: 20 internal
Notes: Ignores 5 points of hardness/DR, recharges at rate of 1 shot every minute.


----------



## Lord Zack

Essential Guide to Warfare said:
			
		

> Through the ages Rendili prided itself on efficiency and reliability, with little use for politics, design aesthetics, or pushing the envelope of research and development. Rather than worry about such things, its shipwrights reused designs from a grab bag of cultures and eras and acquired the rights to technologies once they became widespread in the galaxy.




An interesting quote with implications for Coreline. I could see Rendili replicating a number of different designs from the Milky Way. In particular I could see them building their own battlestars.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> An interesting quote with implications for Coreline. I could see Rendili replicating a number of different designs from the Milky Way. In particular I could see them building their own battlestars.




That from the Star Wars Essential Guide to Warfare? I have that book.. 
And if so.. that would be an interesting take.. a SW version of ships from other cultures from other universes.. 
They maybe make versions that exclusively uses their technology, so it looks superficially similar to battlestars but inside is all SW tech.. so turbolasers, forcefields, hyperdrives.. which could make it more powerful than the original.. but there might be some design features that may not work.. Let me re-read some stuff.. stat up some of their basic stuff then start whipping up some SW versions..


----------



## Lord Zack

kronos182 said:


> That from the Star Wars Essential Guide to Warfare? I have that book..
> And if so.. that would be an interesting take.. a SW version of ships from other cultures from other universes..
> They maybe make versions that exclusively uses their technology, so it looks superficially similar to battlestars but inside is all SW tech.. so turbolasers, forcefields, hyperdrives.. which could make it more powerful than the original.. but there might be some design features that may not work.. Let me re-read some stuff.. stat up some of their basic stuff then start whipping up some SW versions..




The Rendili Battlestar might retain some systems of it's Colonial predecessor, such as the non-networked computer systems. In a way it might deliberately hearken back to the Dreadnought-class heavy cruiser with its less automated systems.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> The Rendili Battlestar might retain some systems of it's Colonial predecessor, such as the non-networked computer systems. In a way it might deliberately hearken back to the Dreadnought-class heavy cruiser with its less automated systems.



If made by a modern Rendili, I doubt they'd keep the non-networked computers.. but I can look into it..


----------



## Lord Zack

kronos182 said:


> If made by a modern Rendili, I doubt they'd keep the non-networked computers.. but I can look into it..




I mean, it depends on who you are selling it too and what they will use it for. If you are fighting an enemy that is known for their electronic warfare capabilities, like the Cylons, this might actually be a selling point. Also, Rendili's Dreadnaught was notorious for its high crew requirements, so the use of less sophisticated systems by them has precedent.

Another thing I am thinking of is having Anaheim Electronics create a Rendili licensee yard, Anaheim-Rendili StarDrive in the Solar System. Many of these licensee yards exist in the GFFA, with Mon Calamari even having been one. Anaheim-Rendili also does R&D in the system, including the creation of the Sol-class Star Destroyer, which incorporates GFFA tech and design philosophies with Anaheim's design philosophies, including the ability to carry many mobile suits.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> I mean, it depends on who you are selling it too and what they will use it for. If you are fighting an enemy that is known for their electronic warfare capabilities, like the Cylons, this might actually be a selling point. Also, Rendili's Dreadnaught was notorious for its high crew requirements, so the use of less sophisticated systems by them has precedent.
> 
> Another thing I am thinking of is having Anaheim Electronics create a Rendili licensee yard, Anaheim-Rendili StarDrive in the Solar System. Many of these licensee yards exist in the GFFA, with Mon Calamari even having been one. Anaheim-Rendili also does R&D in the system, including the creation of the Sol-class Star Destroyer, which incorporates GFFA tech and design philosophies with Anaheim's design philosophies, including the ability to carry many mobile suits.




Also remember the Dreadnaught was created a long time ago in comparison to current tech.. 100 BBY (Before Battle of Yavin), and it had a lot of other problems.. So yes, they did make ships with less automation, but their one 'success' wasn't that great, and they turned their designs away from that type after the Katana Fleet.

HOWEVER.. I could see them doing better and making some ships with less automation than current ships, with more decentralization and some systems completely isolated from others, using more droids & crew to compensate..

A Sol-Class Star Destroyer? PM me more info on it.. size, general shape.. once I start stating up some other stuff (like other SW capital ships, and some more Gundam ships) I can try stating it out.


----------



## Lord Zack

I don't really agree with your assessment of the Dreadnaught. The design and its derivatives saw well over a century of service. Furthermore, it was specifically the innovations of the Katana-type that were moved away from, meaning subsequent vessels were actually more like the original Dreadnaught-class heavy cruiser.

Regarding the Sol-class, I imagine it sharing many of the design features of the Dogosse Giar-class, such as the proportionally large bridge tower, a major difference being the total lack of launch catapults. Instead, the bow has the wedge shape common to many Star Destroyers. The starfighters and mobile suits would be deployed into battle using tractor beams, thus negating the need for launch catapults. The overall tonnage would be similar to the Victory-class Star Destroyer.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> I don't really agree with your assessment of the Dreadnaught. The design and its derivatives saw well over a century of service. Furthermore, it was specifically the innovations of the Katana-type that were moved away from, meaning subsequent vessels were actually more like the original Dreadnaught-class heavy cruiser.
> 
> Regarding the Sol-class, I imagine it sharing many of the design features of the Dogosse Giar-class, such as the proportionally large bridge tower, a major difference being the total lack of launch catapults. Instead, the bow has the wedge shape common to many Star Destroyers. The starfighters and mobile suits would be deployed into battle using tractor beams, thus negating the need for launch catapults. The overall tonnage would be similar to the Victory-class Star Destroyer.




I'll have to do some more research.. been awhile since I've read up on the Dreadnaught cruisers.
Once I get some more SW stuff statted up (Victory SD, a few Clone War capital ships and some smaller ships that the players can actually use.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

I own one of those Guides to the SW universe books printed in the Nineties. Think it had a mention of the Katana Fleet. Can get a picture if you guys need it.


----------



## Lord Zack

I've been thinking about a conflict between the Galactic Empire and the Imperium of Man. Not a full-scale war, just centered around a single sector in the Beta Quadrant. The Imperium has declared a Crusade, however, with a Warmaster/Lord Solar being appointed and working with the Commissariat and Inquisition to obtain enough forces for the conflict. The Lord Solar fortunately does have the backing of Mars in this effort, since one of reasons for the calling of the Crusade is the defection of a Forge World to the Empire's side. As for the Imperial Forces, they include multiple surface armies, including newly formed forces taken from local Planetary Defense Forces. These forces are essentially identical to Imperial Guardsmen, except they use the Galactic Empire's Order of Battle for their organization. This is in an effort to reduce supply lines, though some of the sector's industry is given over to producing GFFA designs.

There is an approximately 0% chance that at least one alternate of Captain Jack Sparrow hasn't tried to find the Dragon Balls in order to wish for immortality.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> I've been thinking about a conflict between the Galactic Empire and the Imperium of Man. Not a full-scale war, just centered around a single sector in the Beta Quadrant. The Imperium has declared a Crusade, however, with a Warmaster/Lord Solar being appointed and working with the Commissariat and Inquisition to obtain enough forces for the conflict. The Lord Solar fortunately does have the backing of Mars in this effort, since one of reasons for the calling of the Crusade is the defection of a Forge World to the Empire's side. As for the Imperial Forces, they include multiple surface armies, including newly formed forces taken from local Planetary Defense Forces. These forces are essentially identical to Imperial Guardsmen, except they use the Galactic Empire's Order of Battle for their organization. This is in an effort to reduce supply lines, though some of the sector's industry is given over to producing GFFA designs.
> 
> There is an approximately 0% chance that at least one alternate of Captain Jack Sparrow hasn't tried to find the Dragon Balls in order to wish for immortality.




If this is in the Beta Quadrant, how are the Klingons and Romulans going to react to this? Depending in which part of the Beta Quadrant..


----------



## Lord Zack

This would be beyond their sphere of influence. However, its not so distant that they would not be interested. Mostly they wouldn't get involved, though all Klingons might not adhere to this policy.

Thing is Klingons aren't that monolithic. They have different factions and Houses, with their own motivations, some of which have considerable resources, possibly including their own fleets.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well, it's definitely a conflict and not a Crusade. If it was a Crusade, then things wouldn't stop until it was total annihilation.

The Imperium is like that.


----------



## Lord Zack

The Imperium has had failed crusades before, notably the Damocles Gulf Crusade. The scale of the conflict in this case warrants it being a crusade, which is basically just the Imperium's name for a large scale conflict involving multiple worlds. The Black Templars alone pursue multiple crusades at all times.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK, so what could be a good name? The Kronos Crusade?


----------



## Lord Zack

I figure it would be named for the sector in question, which I haven't named yet.

I think it might be interesting if the Empire hired Mechwarriors to fight the Imperium's Titans. Could an Atlas BattleMech beat a Imperator Titan? I don't know, but I bet the fight would be spectacular.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Oh, definitely.

You know, with all of this crazy, it's pretty sure that people all over the place would replicate Imperium tech and give it their own spin. Cadillac Gage gets restarted and makes Leman Russes. Chenowth Racing makes Tauros. BlasTech makes Lascannons. Maybe the good Imperium has some licensing, but the canon version sees this all as Heretek, but Inquisitors being what they are probably have purchased some units in secret.

Also.... was thinking (but not really determined yet) that Earth being what it is, the local Jedi Temple (over on Boston) is pretty much "Antarctica" -- the people sent there are the ones who are misfits and don't follow the Code to a "T", and are kind of expected to Go Darkseid because they got drunk or something eventually.

Beats Agricorps.

What do you guys say?


----------



## Lord Zack

I definitely think that you might see other factions replicating Imperium tech. The whole point of the STC system was to allow new colonies to be able to build whatever tech they needed easily. However even without an STC it should be more than possible to reverse engineer Imperium technology from wrecks or whatever.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Merry Christmas, gentlemen.

OK... we really need to think of how the heck Santa Claus deals with all of this crazy world.


----------



## Lord Zack

Well there are of course multiple versions of Santa and related figures. Perhaps they have formed a Council of Santas to collaborate and pool resources. Also Santa can call upon many allies if something impedes him. There is the Great Ak and his subjects in the Forest of Burzee (from L Frank Baum's _The Life & Adventures of Santa Claus),_ the Power Rangers, Jack Skellington, etc.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Guess the NORAD Santa tracking department has had to get an upgrade.

BTW, I was thinking... used to think, like, a billion years ago that if this ever got a "gear" book, it would be called "Welcome To The Bunker". Idea was that it would be like a weapons catalogue written by Washu Hakubi for her underground weapons sales or something (think the way the "Planet Mercenary" RPG is written).

I guess it would be different nowadays. Starting with the title, which I guess reflects a more "Borderlands" approach to things.

"Multiple Methods of Murder and Mayhem".


----------



## Hinthas

Between this website and a few others, I planned on running a Blade Runner/Borderlands/Aliens(?) type game. 
The other sites are: 
Mutation Apocalypse (Mutation Apocalypse)
The Lizardman Diaries (The Lizard Man Diaries)


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK, that sounds cool. Please post a link when you start, man. Can't guarantee I can be a player but I would really dig to be able to see.

Good to know this stuff is of use.


----------



## kronos182

Thanks to Cluless and the 23 Hours, many abilities that were only in fiction or myth have become reality. Even normal people can make use of some of these new abilities, even without dedicating themselves to learning magic or having other magical abilities.

*Mana*
Every creature or person can access mana, or magical energy. Wizards, sorcerers and other magical users train to make use of massive amounts of this energy, and learn many different spells. However, with a little bit of training, anyone can make use of a basic amount of magical energy and use it several basic ways.
Every living creature can access a basic amount of magical energy, or mana, equal to 1 mana point per Intelligence point. Those who train or are born with magical abilities have this basic mana power, plus they can convert their other magical abilities into mana points if they so wish, or change mana points into use for their normal magical use.
Mana can also be used by those who use Chi, Ki, the Force, or other magical or supernatural energy.

*Feat: Mana Manipulation (General)
Prerequisites:* Intelligence 4+
*Benefits:* The user can use raw magical energy, or mana, for use in some basic magical abilities, or can use it to power their class magical powers. Alternatively, they can use their class magical abilities and convert them to mana.
A person has mana point pool that is equal to their Intelligence, and requires a minimum of 4 Intelligence, and is able to manipulate mana in a few basic ways. A character with a class with spell slots can use their mana to power their magic, using mana to equal the spell slot level to power a spell. For example, a level 3 spell requires three mana points to power, while a single mana point is required to power a level 1 or level 0 spell. A user can recover mana at a rate of 1 per hour of rest +1 per Wisdom Modifier (negative modifier does not reduce recover, just doesn't increase, functions as +0).
Alternatively they can use a spell slot to create mana, with the spell slot level equaling mana points, thus a level 3 spell slot converts into 3 mana points.
The user can use this mana in three basic ways, attack, heal, or defense.
For attack, the user can use mana to fire an energy ball from their palm, using 1 mana point to deal 1d4 points of energy (counts as magical) damage plus Int modifier (a negative Intelligence modifier doesn't lower damage, doesn't add any though), with a range of 30 feet plus 10 feet / Int modifier, as a ranged touch attack.
For healing, the user can use mana to recover hit points in a creature touched or themselves, using 2 mana points per 1 hit point recovered. Thus if they used 10 mana points, they can heal 5 hit points +1 per Int Modifier (negative modifiers counts as +0). Takes a standard action to focus mana and requires the user to touch the recipient if not healing him/herself.
For defense, they can create a bubble shield around him/herself for 5 mana points that can function for 1 minute, able to absorb 10 points of damage +1 hit point per point of Int modifier (negative modifier counts as +0). Each additional point of mana used increases the amount of damage absorbed by 2, and each 5 points used (while increasing damage absorbed), increases duration for 1 minute. Takes a standard action to raise the shield.

*Mana Battery (General)*
You are able to store increased amounts of mana.
*Prerequisites:* Mana Manipulation
*Benefits:* You are able to store and generate larger amounts of mana. You can access a mana point pool of Intelligence x3. If the user also has classes capable of casting spells, gains +2/spell caster level. Also any spell slots converted to mana generate double mana points, thus converting a level 3 spell to mana generates 6 points of mana. Alternatively, converting mana into spell slots uses 50% less mana rounding up, thus to create a level 3 spell slot uses 2 mana. Level 1 and level 0 spell slots still uses 1 mana point.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK, open for discussion:

This is how the phenomena that connects the GFFA and the Solar System looks like, at least from the side of the Sol System:







From the side of the GFFA, in Outer Rim Area 51 past the Corporate Sector, it either looks like a standard sci-fi wormhole:











Or it's a similar distortion to the "bubble", but it's even more huge. It's like... it looks like what the literal edge of the galaxy would probably look like.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Gentlemen, I'd like to wish you a Happy New Year and hoping that 2020 will be a good year for you.


----------



## Lord Zack

Personally I'd think a standard wormhole would work fine. However, i wonder if the anomalies you describe would allow you to see the immediate vicinity of the other side. So you have prior warning if a Star Destroyer starts coming through. Also I wonder whether these anomalies would have mass. If they have mass, they would exert a gravitational attraction to surrounding objects, possibly allowing space stations to orbit them.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> Personally I'd think a standard wormhole would work fine. However, i wonder if the anomalies you describe would allow you to see the immediate vicinity of the other side. So you have prior warning if a Star Destroyer starts coming through. Also I wonder whether these anomalies would have mass. If they have mass, they would exert a gravitational attraction to surrounding objects, possibly allowing space stations to orbit them.




Even without anomalies around the wormhole, there'd probably be sensor/communications buoys on either side. Depending on who controls the space on each side, someone can park a station on each side.. like a customs check point.. make sure no one's transporting dangerous foodstuffs into either area.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

The anomaly probably has a good enough view of the other side that one of the cheapest and most effective methods to keep an eye on incoming ships is a powerful telescope.

Still have not determined whether or not going through the wormhole does anything to a ship's systems that would make them reset for a short while -- if it does, that would make Klingon cloaking not as useful when going through as it normally would, and SW Legends only made AFAIK some pretty powerful advancements in ECM but that is about it in terms of "cloaking".


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> The anomaly probably has a good enough view of the other side that one of the cheapest and most effective methods to keep an eye on incoming ships is a powerful telescope.
> 
> Still have not determined whether or not going through the wormhole does anything to a ship's systems that would make them reset for a short while -- if it does, that would make Klingon cloaking not as useful when going through as it normally would, and SW Legends only made AFAIK some pretty powerful advancements in ECM but that is about it in terms of "cloaking".




The Gamma Quadrant wormhole had restrictions of how fast you could travel through it, else you'd hit something (I'd have to watch the first couple of episodes of DS9 again to get you the correct terms), which can cause damage to ships. 

Something similar could be in play with this wormhole.. can't go past a certain speed without risk of damage to ship, maybe there are particles that interfere with shields and cloaking technology (some nebula prevent shields from working and also cloaks.

As for Star Wars. in both Legends and Cannon there were full cloaks, rendering the ships invisible to virtually all sensors and even the naked eye. However in Legends true cloaks also prevented the user from seeing OUT of the cloak, rendering the user blind as well. 
Darth Maul's ship had a cloaking device. There was a freighter in the Clone Wars had a full cloak, but even cloaked they reduced as much energy usage (partly due to the energy drain of the cloak) and to reduce any emissions (passive sensors only for instance).


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Restrictions could be something like you need to go through at impulse speed (activating FTL to go through gets you a blind jump/"hyperspace skip" at BEST), you also need to do some FTL calculations before going through (again, not doing them counts as a blind jump), energy disruption forces a full system reset after going through (so even the biggest and most shielded ships are dead in the water for about thirty seconds or so) and ships get "lit up" even with the best cloaking systems. Maybe other weird sideeffects if a bad jump happens like random mutations or something.

If you wanna send a warship through with full intent to open fire the moment you cross, it has to be an incredibly tough girl to withstand those thirty seconds and have enough firepower to make anybody regret trying to shoot her during them.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Restrictions could be something like you need to go through at impulse speed (activating FTL to go through gets you a blind jump/"hyperspace skip" at BEST), you also need to do some FTL calculations before going through (again, not doing them counts as a blind jump), energy disruption forces a full system reset after going through (so even the biggest and most shielded ships are dead in the water for about thirty seconds or so) and ships get "lit up" even with the best cloaking systems. Maybe other weird sideeffects if a bad jump happens like random mutations or something.
> 
> If you wanna send a warship through with full intent to open fire the moment you cross, it has to be an incredibly tough girl to withstand those thirty seconds and have enough firepower to make anybody regret trying to shoot her during them.




I would say Hyperdrives wouldn't work through the wormhole.
The reason being you need to input the coordinates of point A and point B, with calculations of things like gravity wells from planets, known blackholes and other anomalies.. the problem becomes if you say point A is one said Y of the wormhole, and point B is on side X, the hyperdrive will try to calculate a route normally.. it wouldn't take into affect a wormhole, not without a lot of programming.

Just make it flat out this wormhole has these effects..
Takes x rounds to travel through the wormhole at safe speed (2500 ft/rd) with a Pilot check DC 15 using established path laid out by navigation buoys at each end.
1) Speed restriction of 2500 ft/rd (let's say this is one-quarter impulse speed) or suffer 1d20 per 500 ft over 2500 ft/round, points of damage direct to hull, bypasses damage reduction per round of travel through the wormhole. So a ship travelling at 3000 ft would suffer 1d20 damage.
A Pilot check of say DC 15 +1 per 500 ft of speed over 2500 ft can reduce damage by half, but this DC increases each time the ship fails the Pilot check.
2) Due to energy fluctuation, discharges, other particles/graviton waves, etc, energy shields, defense fields, cloaks don't work while in the wormhole. Sensors are at one-quarter range, targeting systems grant half bonus. Can't use FTL drives, hyperdrives (Nav Comps can't calculate due to the wormhole gravity well), warp drives can't form warp field, etc.
3) Tractor beams that don't use gravitons work in the wormhole (some groups can tow ships while some can't due to the type of tractor beam systems they use).
4) Upon exiting either side of wormhole, due to energy flux of the aperture opening/closing, Sensors, targeting systems at half range, energy defense systems (shields, fields, cloaks) are inoperative, engines at half speed for x rounds (say 1d6x5 maybe? that would be a minimum of 30 seconds to 180 seconds or 2 minutes). Also FTL systems are inoperative during this time. Repair & Computer use checks DC xx can reduce the time by half.
5) Piloting through the wormhole without downloading info from nav buoys is DC 18 +1 per 500 ft over 2500 ft of speed, each round of travel.
6) Combat in wormhole is dangerous.. Energy weapons deal 50% more damage to target PLUS 50% damage to the ship firing. Same with explosions. Projectile weapons suffer -2 to attack rolls due to gravitons/whatever causing physical weapons to not fly straight. Each time a ship is damaged by weapons fire (their own or enemy) the Pilot check each round is increased by +1. Failed Pilot checks ship suffers 1d20 points of damage as if they were traveling faster than 2500 ft and failed check.
7) The wormhole is only z feet/miles big (width and height, length is how many rounds x 2500 ft at safe speed), so restrictions in how big a ship can be to enter the wormhole, and how much room there is to move around (so nothing the size of the deathstar).


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK, that sounds good.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> OK, that sounds good.



Can make that the general rule for any wormhole (keep things simple), or modify to suit any other wormholes.. like the Gamma Quadrant one probably won't have combat is dangerous option.. but maybe one that connects other areas can be combat is SUPER deadly with damage being triple or more. And some wormholes can have no speed restrictions, but are really hard to navigate safely.. go slower for safer travel, but still difficult or rush through as fast as you can.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK, so... the only "rule" in the DS9 wormhole is "no speeding"? In canon?


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> OK, so... the only "rule" in the DS9 wormhole is "no speeding"? In canon?



From what I remember and seen in the series (currently re-watching it), I haven't seen a cloaked ship enter the wormhole, it was always after exiting they'd cloak. They do have to pay attention while inside piloting as there are currents and eddies that can cause navigational problems (damage to the ship and to the prophets). 
Sensor range and communications is limited unless you communicate through the nav/communications satellites on the other side, you can't see what's on the other side except what any satellite or station on the other side sees. Also when they come out on either side takes a couple of seconds for navigational systems to adjust to the new area as you're moving from one quadrant to another, over 50-70 THOUSAND light years apart.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Oh yeah, minor detail because of a story I'm writing.

The computer language that many GFFA computers use as standard was named "JohnstoCrane" by Sillicon Valley-types on the Core Timeline (after Joe Johnston (as in the director -- he was visual effects artist before that) and Stephen Crane of West End Games). It's easy to know which computers run on JohnstoCrane because their standard language setup is Aurebesh. Because the Galazy Far, Far Away doesn't seems to run on Windows  even by the time of "Rise of Skywalker" my assumption is that JohnstoCrane is something like BASIC or C++.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Oh yeah, minor detail because of a story I'm writing.
> 
> The computer language that many GFFA computers use as standard was named "JohnstoCrane" by Sillicon Valley-types on the Core Timeline (after Joe Johnston (as in the director -- he was visual effects artist before that) and Stephen Crane of West End Games). It's easy to know which computers run on JohnstoCrane because their standard language setup is Aurebesh. Because the Galazy Far, Far Away doesn't seems to run on Windows  even by the time of "Rise of Skywalker" my assumption is that JohnstoCrane is something like BASIC or C++.



I think it's a little more advanced than BASIC or C++.. considering that programming runs stuff like targeting computers, Navi-Comps, droid artificial intelligence.. I'd say about as advance as Federation, but done differently.. Like you can't just use a Windows system to just interface with a computer system using JohnstoCrane.. you'd have to create special interface system, and it'd be slow and need translating.. and visa-versa.  But a Federation computer could probably set up an interface system faster between it and JohnstoCrane. Although I think our systems could probably handle the hardware aspect of the interface better than Federation as the Federation has been so used to wireless systems for too long, so the use of complinks might stump them for a bit.
Now I'm wondering what exactly the Federation uses.. I know in 23rd century they're using the LCARS systems but that's more the interface (the visual aspect of Windows, or maybe a better analog would be Android as it's all touch based, and a lot of stuff happens in the background never seen, but I've never programmed anything for Android before and we never see anyone in Star Trek actually coding..) Federation systems seems to be incredibly intuitive when programming but that could be due to the artificial intelligence written into Federation computers.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

The LCARS interface is either called LCARS or Okuda (after Michael Okuda, the visual creator of TNG) depending on the guy, and I guess it's Android Twenty Billion (adjusted for both the way Trek tech has evolved in terms of computing and obviously being a few hundred years in the future). You can see Android as a root once you start looking over the raw code but it's much more advanced.

There is also Jeffries, the code of more old ships (like TOS).

JohnstoCrane is more advanced than C++ because of all the crazy crap it runs but it still goes all "40 goes to 10, 10 goes to 90, execute". If the interface wasn't all in Aurebesh it probably would look a bit like the terminals in the "Fallout" series.


----------



## kronos182

A few Imperial of Man lasrifle patterns... I'll have some more WH40k stuff up in the near future like the lascannon, perhaps some of the Imperial's vehicles.

*Lasgun*
The lasgun is the Imperium of Man's standard laser rifle. It is a simple and reliable design that has been around for centuries and produced in the millions. It comes with iron sights and can alter its power level for a weaker shot, but increases the number of shots available, and has a bayonet lug for fitting a knife under the barrel for melee combat. The power packs for these weapons can be recharged by a number of ways, including sitting in the sun, normal recharging, or even placed in a high heat source such as a campfire.

*Lasgun (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 3d8
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 80 ft
Rate of Fire: S
Size: Large
Weight: 9 lbs
Ammo: 50 box
Purchase DC: 20 Res (+2)
Notes: Low Power Setting, bayonet lug
Low Power Setting - the lasgun can be switched to two lower power settings, 2d8 which increases number of shots in the magazine by 50% (75 shots if none fired yet), or 1d8 with double number of shots (100 if none fired). Takes a free action to switch between the settings but can only do so once per round.

*Patterns*
*Accatran Pattern Mk IV*
This version is employed by Elysian Drop troops, who favour the lighter bullpup-style for its compact size and lighter weight. The power pack is loaded through the stock instead of under the body in front of the trigger and handle.
Size: Medium
Weight: 7 lbs
PDC: 21 Mil (+3)

*Fractrix Pattern Assault Laser*
This pattern is produced on the Forge World of Fractrix, capable of autofire and is designed to hold two power packs and has an autofire setting.
Rate of Fire: S, A
Weight: 11 lbs
Ammo: 2x50 boxes (total 100)
Notes: Holds 2 power packs.

*Lucius Pattern No 98 Lasgun*
This weapon is the signature weapon of the Death Korps of Krieg. It is designed to draw more power per shot, reducing its rate of fire and the number of shots per magazine. It has additional heat sinks and shielding around the barrel, making it heavier and attempts to compensate for the greater heat generated.
Damage: 3d8+6
Weight: 12 lbs
Ammo: 30 box.
PDC: 22 Mil (+3)
Note: Can not fire using any feats that increase number of shots per attack.

*Sollex Pattern-IX "Death Light" Lasgun*
The Sollex has a folding stock and designed to fire higher-energy blasters with greater penetration, however it has shorter range and reduced ammunition capacity. They are generally only found within the Mechanicus sect of Sollex.
Damage: 3d8+2
Size: Large with stock extended, medium with stock folded.
Range: 50 ft
Ammo: 25 box
PDC: 24 Mil (+3)
Notes: Ignores 3 points of hardness/DR

*Lasburst Twin Lasgun*
The lasburst twin lasgun is an old weapon, rarely seen as they were not as reliable and haven't been manufactured by the Imperium for millennia. The weapon has two laser rifles mounted side by side for double the fire power, but uses a standard power pack, reducing the number of shots by half.
Damage: 4d8+4
Ammo: 25 box.
PDC: 17 Rare (+5)
Notes: On a natural roll of 1 or 2 attack roll, the weapon over heats, dealing 1d4 fire damage to the user and is inoperative until repaired (Repair DC 15 and 1d4 minutes of work).


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK, guys, you are the Gundam gurus. Need help.

What do you guys think would be the status of Tekkadan in this setting?


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> OK, guys, you are the Gundam gurus. Need help.
> 
> What do you guys think would be the status of Tekkadan in this setting?



From Iron Blood? I'd say mercenary group. Depending on the status of Mars, they could be fighting Earth for Mars independence, or if Mars is independent, could use the funds from their jobs to assist Mars groups. Provide cheaper escort for Mars affiliated convoys, freighters, etc.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Mars is independent but allied to Earth.

Yeah, I've been binging IBO on Netflix recently. Heck, guess "the Iron-Blooded Orphans" is Tekkadan's unofficial nickname.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Mars is independent but allied to Earth.
> 
> Yeah, I've been binging IBO on Netflix recently. Heck, guess "the Iron-Blooded Orphans" is Tekkadan's unofficial nickname.



I could see them funding orphanages on Mars, probably running rescue ops around Mars space, and orphans created by any pirate attacks or other conflicts in the area would be picked up by them and either given to an orphanage or inducted into their ranks.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well, the question becomes how much people would dig "Human Debris". Like, it's outright inevitable that there's going to be kids in any conflict in Coreline, considering how much media utilizes the "teens with attitude" trope, but how much people would feel right with Tekkadan using kids as frontline soldiers? (maybe they would be more accepting of them being in admistrative or rear-guard stuff.... but Gundam villains, to point in a specific direction, surely don't care about anybody having a "non-combatant" status.)

Huh.... "Human Debris".... okay, thanks to OrionPax09 there's a term for things from other universes that pop up in the Core Timeline: "Universe Shrapnel". But that is for things.

I guess that there's people who have started to use the term "Human Debris" for the people who have Emerged, and it's as insulting to apply it in this fashion as it was to apply it to orphans used as soldiers in the IBO-verse.

OK, so Tekkadan has been reborn and regained its hero status (anybody who has Cartoon Network in its cable package knows about Rustal Elion's lies by now -- even with the absolute lowest lowball, we are still talking at least a few million people. There is probably a lot of arguing about whether or not to utilize his Human Debris Abolishment Treaty in any way -- it's like finding out Abe Lincoln was more sleazy than Jimmy Saville). Sounds okay.

Heh... the Mobile Workers shouldn't be hard to stat up, I guess.


----------



## kronos182

If Tekkadan uses children as soldiers, they'd have all kinds of child rights groups/organizations on their butts. 
But if we go with the they're reborn, and children they induct are put in admin, engineering, IT, services (food, laundry, running deliveries on base/in ship, etc) to give them a leg up if they want to enter the workforce outside of Tekkadan, they'd probably be paving the way in human rights, especially if they also pay those kids in those fields. 
I can see a hero version going on hunts for groups that use 'Human Debris' (orphans) or slave labour in general, possibly waging a private war against slavers, kidnappers, etc. Heck, they'd probably wage a private war against the First Order if they found out they abducted children and trained them to be soldiers.
Probably have running fire-fights with the Hutts as well when they're in the same areas.


----------



## Lord Zack

With how much of a crapsack world Coreline is, I don't see Tekkadan facing many consequences for using child soldiers. However, that doesn't mean they would necessarily continue to do so. The older members might continue to fight while hiring new recruits that are of age, or at least around their age. It's possible they may have a friendly rivalry with Serpent's Tail, the other major mercenary group of Gundam. On the other hand I could see certain versions of Tekkadan coming into conflict with Terminal/Celestial Being over such things as the use of child soldiers. The way Coreline is, you could even have different versions of Tekkadan fighting one another.

In addition to Mars as presented in Iron-Blooded Orphans, Mars also has roles in the Universal Century, being the headquarters of Mars Zeon, now the Mars Zeon Expeditionary Force. There are also the Martian Colonists from Mobile Suit Gundam SEED C.E. 73 Δ Astray. They have likely joined the Post Disaster Martian Government, bringing along their unique mobile weapons. Finally there are the Vagan from Mobile Suit Gundam AGE and the Mars  Century following the After Colony timeline.


----------



## kronos182

Then we have series like the Expanse.. you have 3 major groups.. Earth, Mars and the Belters.
Terms from there are Inners (mostly referred to Earth and Luna), Dirters (Mars).


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well, there's also other media that has similar factions (the Earthers, Gongen and Mavericks of Decipher's "WARS" card game (adapted by Mongoose as an RPG), respectively. Heck, they are so similar that I am pretty sure I could explain it to new players as "The Expanse, with aliens and pseudo-Force").

So.... really think we need to add stuff to this setting's slang list.

Well, the Expanse-verse Martians would dig the fact that (except for a couple of valleys) Mars has been totally terraformed (and it's pretty viable for farming, although I don't recall if the Griffon farm in IBO is using some kind of gene-modded corn or something). Don't know if the Martian Republic would dig some of its neighbors, but they wouldn't mind upgrading their ships any way they can (imagine how destructive a Donnager-class would be just by adding shields).

And there is the question of the Epstein Drive. Like, what do people think of it? Probably aliens go all "heh, human technology" but I wouldn't put it past one or two factions upgrading to it because it does a pretty efficient job. At least it would stay as a secondary for inter-solar-system navigation.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

The question about Martian factions... how many of them would combine together and how many of them would remain divided? Like, would all of the Gundam Martian factions combine or would the Martian Congress from "The Expanse" combine with the SEED colonists because the technology to make Coordinators would probably help with some of the issues that being from a "realistic" sci-fi universe (read: Earth gravity sucks) brings? Or would they prefer to stand aside (because, say for example, they don't like Zeon)?

The OPA... I think they would really like to not answer to anybody. Even if they toss some of the guys who raised the most hell back home (like Marco Inaros) out the airlock. Fred Johnson is a nice guy, but yeah, Belt for the Belters.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> The question about Martian factions... how many of them would combine together and how many of them would remain divided? Like, would all of the Gundam Martian factions combine or would the Martian Congress from "The Expanse" combine with the SEED colonists because the technology to make Coordinators would probably help with some of the issues that being from a "realistic" sci-fi universe (read: Earth gravity sucks) brings? Or would they prefer to stand aside (because, say for example, they don't like Zeon)?
> 
> The OPA... I think they would really like to not answer to anybody. Even if they toss some of the guys who raised the most hell back home (like Marco Inaros) out the airlock. Fred Johnson is a nice guy, but yeah, Belt for the Belters.



The OPA might get long with, or tolerate the Space Colonies, particularly ones not in Earth orbit (although they'd empathize with their problems of how Earth has treated them in the past).


----------



## kronos182

*Chimera*
The Chimera is the standard armoured personnel carrier of the Astra Militarum, or Imperial Guard, and is the basis for a number of other armoured vehicles such as the Basilisk artillery and Salamander scout vehicles. The basic Chimera is equipped with a multi-laser, although other heavy weapons can be fitted, in a top mounted low profile turret. The forward hull mounts a heavy bolter or heavy flamethrowers. Along the sides are six lasguns, three each side, that allows carried troops to cover the flanks, with the weapons tied into the Chimera's power source. The rear is dominated by a large door that acts as a ramp, allowing two medium sized creatures to depart or embark at once. There is a top hatch atop the turret and a large hatch on the rear roof behind the turret to allow troops to fire out, or if they are equipped with jump packs. The top hatch can mount an infantry level weapon in a pintle mount, but leaves the gunner exposed. A large dozer blade can be fitted to the front, allowing the Chimera to clear obstacles, or even as a weapon to ram other vehicles or buildings with.
The Chimera is five squares long, four squares wide, weighing 38 tons empty. Provides full cover for crew and passengers. Anyone firing out the rear top hatch, room for 4, have half cover.

*Chimera *
(PL6, Imperium of Man)
Crew: 3Passengers: 12
Cargo: 550 lb with full passengers, tow 10 tons
Init: -2
Maneuver: -2
Top Speed: 77 (7) / 30 (3) on water
Defense: 8
Hardness: 26
Hit Points: 52
Size: Huge (-2 size)
Purchase DC: 41
Restriction: Res (+2)
Accessories: Amphibious, radio, two headlights, air filtration system (+4 bonus to crew against airborne toxins and poisons), environmental seals with 5 hour air supply (can be expanded with additionally tanks carried either internally ((reduce passenger capacity by 1 for an extra 5 hours))), trailer hitch, weapon locker for two rifles and 3 pistols with 2 reloads for each, 3 days rations, 4 survival kits with 2 three man tent. Pintle mount weapon option, user is exposed with only half cover.
Notes:Weapons: Multi-laser turret, heavy bolter or flamer hull mount.

WeaponDamageCriticalDam TypeRange IncROFAmmoMulti-Laser4d820x2Fire100 ftA50*or Autocannon4d1020x2Ball150 ftS, A100 rdsHeavy Bolter3d12+4 +2d620x2Ball100 ftS, A400 rdsOr Heavy Flamer4d6-Fire60 ft long, 10 ft wide lineS10 shotsLasgun (6)3d820x2Fire80 ftSUnlimted

*Patterns
Gryphonne IV*
Gryphonne IV has its own pattern of Chimera replaces the multi-laser with a fire-linked twin heavy bolters in the turret.

WeaponDamageCriticalDame TypeRange IncROFAmmoFire-Linked Twin Heavy Bolter4d12+4 +2d620x2Ball100 ftS, A1000 rds

*Variants
Chimerax*
This variant is one of the more common, armed with quad-linked autocannons and functions as an anti-air platform, with an expanded turret. It has the option to have optional Hunter-Killer Missile launcher attached to the side of the turret.
PDC: 42 Mil (+3) Imperium of Man
Notes: Quad autocannons are fire-linked, dealing 8d10 ballistic damage. Against ground targets has range of 150 ft, but when used in anti-air has a range increment of 1500 ft.

WeaponDamageCriticalDam TypeRange IncROFAmmoQuad-Linked Autocannon8d1020x2Ball150 ft/ 1500 ftS, A300 rds ea

*Chimedon*
This heavier armed version of the Chimera is fitted with a Conqueror Cannon (90mm cannon) and functioned as a light tank.
PDC: 43 Mil (+3) Imperium of Man

WeaponDamageCritDam TypeRange IncROFAmmoConqueror Cannon8d1220x2Ball150 ftS30 rds


*MX1*
The MX1 is a variant of the Chimera modified from captured and bought Chimeras by the US military. The MX1 has the communications systems replaced with US standard systems including GPS systems, the pintle mount has a gun shield installed, the heavy bolter is sometimes replaced with an M2B if supplies of bolter rounds are difficult to acquire. Smoke grenade launchers are added to the sides, Javelin TOW launchers fitted to the turret. The turret and control systems are modified to reduce the crew compliment to 2, but optional 3rd is possible, which increases the passenger capacity to 14, or increase cargo to 750 lbs with 12 passengers.
Changes:
Reduce crew to 2, but 3rd optional;
Increase passengers to 14;
Increase cargo to 750 lbs;
Add Gun Shield to pintle mount. Gun shield provides the user with three-quarters cover;
Add 2 smoke grenade launchers (4 smoke grenades each);
Heavy Bolter may be switched with M2B .50 cal machine gun with 700 rds;
Add 2 Javelin TOW launchers to turret, 2 missiles each.
PDC: 42 Mil (+3)

*New Equipment
Autocannon *
A common projectile weapon used by the Imperium of Man, either mounted on tripods or light trailers for heavy support troops to use, or light vehicle weapons.

*Autocannon, 20mm (PL 5 Exotic or Vehicle Weapons Proficiency)*
Damage: 4d10
Critical: 19-20 x2
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 150 feet
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Gargantuan
Weight: Ammo: Linked
Purchase DC: 32
Notes: Military (+3)

*Heavy Bolter*
The heavy bolter is a larger and heavier version of the bolt gun, generally used for anti-infantry or fire support roles. These weapons are used by many factions of the Imperium of Man, from the Imperial Guard as a heavy squad weapon, to the Space Marines as a heavy weapon. The larger projectile with more propellant gives it longer range and higher stopping power, making it capable of destroying light vehicles. A heavy carry handle on the top allows it to be carried easier, and fed from either a disintegrating belt or a 40-round high capacity box magazine.

*Heavy Bolter (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency, Adeptus Astartes Codex Equipment)*
Damage: 3d12+4 + 2d6
Critical: 20
Damage Type: balllistic +fire
Range Increment: 100 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Large
Weight: 30 lb
Ammo: 40 box or linked
Purchase DC: 27 Mil (+3)
Notes: Masterworked, +1 attack roll, Digital Ammo Counter, 3 round burst setting, anyone with burst fire feat can use 3 rounds instead of the normal 5, armour piercing (+1 attack against targets with armour, or natural armour +1 or greater. Against targets without armour suffers -1 damage).
Medium sized creatures attempting to use the Bolt Gun suffer a -1 to attack rolls due to the weapon being sized for the larger hands of the Space Marines. Anyone without exceptional strength, or a cybernetic arm, with strength rated at least 18, suffers -3 on any attacks after the first attack in a round, and suffers half the damage rolled in subdual damage on any attack made with the Heavy Bolter. So a normal person, with Strength 18 will suffer half damage in subdual damage each time he fires the weapon, and his second attack suffers -2 to attack roll. While a person with a cybernetic limb of Strength 18, doesn't suffer the subdual damage or the attack penalty to his second attack due to the shock absorbers and gyros in the arm to keep it steady. 

*Lasgun (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 3d8
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 80 ft
Rate of Fire: S
Size: Large
Weight: 9 lbs
Ammo: 50 box
Purchase DC: 20 Res (+2)
Notes: Low Power Setting, bayonet lug
Low Power Setting - the lasgun can be switched to two lower power settings, 2d8 which increases number of shots in the magazine by 50% (75 shots if none fired yet), or 1d8 with double number of shots (100 if none fired). Takes a free action to switch between the settings but can only do so once per round.

*Multi-Laser (PL6 Exotic Weapons Proficiency, Imperium of Man)*
Damage: 4d8
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 90 ft
Rate of Fire: A
Size: Large
Weight: 55 lbs
Ammo: 50 box*
Purchase DC: 25 Mil (+3) Imperium of Man
Note: Requires dedicated power source, 50 round capacitor, recharges 1 round every 5 rounds of inactivity.

*Javelin TOW Missiles*
Next-generation of guided anti-armour weapon system. Developed late in the 20th century, it become quite common amongst some of the major militaries.It features improvements over other anti-armour weapons including imaging infrared system, fire and forget capacity. It can also be used in a limited anti-aircraft capacity against slow, low-flying aircraft, such as helicopters. The missile's normal attack mode is top-down, in which it attacks the thinly armoured roof of an armoured vehicle, but can be switched to a direct targeting assault mode, good for attacking the sides of armoured vehicles, or attacking fortified or reinforced structures. The weapon also has a "soft launch" signature, producing lower overpressure and backblast than its predecessors, making it more ideal for use in enclosed spaces. 

Javelin (PL5 Exotic Weapon Proficiency)
Damage: 11d6, ignore 13 points of hardness
Blast Radius: 15 ft
Critical: 20 x2
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: 200 ft
Notes: Ignores 13 points of hardness, will not fire at a target within 30 feet. In top-down fire mode takes full round to fire, ignore 1 point of Defense from target's armour and a further 4 points of hardness, but reduce range increment by 50 feet. In direct fire mode, firing is a normal attack action.


----------



## kronos182

*Salamander*
The Salamander is a scout vehicle using the Chimera chassis, except the rear section is now an open platform which mounts an autocannon, improved communications systems. The forward section still retains the driver and gunner with the hull mounted heavy bolter, while the rear section is crewed by the commander and comms-operator. The autocannon is fitted in a semi turret, able to only cover the forward half of the vehicle. A hatch is fitted above the driver to allow the driver and gunner to enter or leave the vehicle. There is more storage for rations and supplies for the crew as the Salamander is expected to operate for extended periods from supply depots. The engine is also upgraded for improved speed and response time to allow for hasty retreats or to chase down targets.The Chimera is five squares long, four squares wide, weighing 33 tons empty. Provides full cover for driver and gunner, three-quarters cover for commander and comms-operator.

*Salamander (PL6, Imperium of Man)*
Crew: 4
Passengers: 0
Cargo: 1550 lb with full passengers, tow 10 tons
Init: -1
Maneuver: -2
Top Speed: 176 (18) / 40 (4) on water
Defense: 8
Hardness: 26
Hit Points: 52
Size: Huge (-2 size)
Purchase DC: 41
Restriction: Res (+2)
Accessories: Amphibious, radio, two headlights, air filtration system (+4 bonus to crew against airborne toxins and poisons), environmental seals with 10 hour air supply (can be expanded with additionally tanks carried either internally ((reduce cargo capacity by 100 lbs for an extra 10 hours))), trailer hitch, weapon locker for two rifles and 3 pistols with 2 reloads for each, 10 days rations, 4 survival kits with 2 two men tent. Pintle mount weapon option, user is exposed with only half cover.
Notes:
Weapons: Autocannon, heavy bolter or flamer hull mount.
Long Range Communications & Jammers - The radio is equipped with encryption and decryption systems, granting +2 to Computer Use checks to encrypt or decrypt communications, range of the radio allows unassisted signals reach orbit. The jammer can jam radio communications, radar and guided missiles within a 20 mile radios. Guided missiles suffer -2 to attack rolls, sensors, radars, etc suffer -2 to checks.

WeaponDamageCriticalDam TypeRange IncrROFAmmoAutocannon4d1020x2Ball150 ftS, A500 rdsHeavy Bolter3d12+4 +2d620x2Ball100 ftS, A600 rdsor Heavy Flamer4d6-FIre60 ft long, 10 ft wide lineS10 shots

Autocannon 
A common projectile weapon used by the Imperium of Man, either mounted on tripods or light trailers for heavy support troops to use, or light vehicle weapons.
Autocannon, 20mm (PL 5 Exotic or Vehicle Weapons Proficiency)
Damage: 4d10
Critical: 19-20 x2
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 150 feet
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Gargantuan
Weight: 
Ammo: Linked
Purchase DC: 32
Notes: Military (+3)

Heavy Bolter
The heavy bolter is a larger and heavier version of the bolt gun, generally used for anti-infantry or fire support roles. These weapons are used by many factions of the Imperium of Man, from the Imperial Guard as a heavy squad weapon, to the Space Marines as a heavy weapon. The larger projectile with more propellant gives it longer range and higher stopping power, making it capable of destroying light vehicles. A heavy carry handle on the top allows it to be carried easier, and fed from either a disintegrating belt or a 40-round high capacity box magazine.

Heavy Bolter (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency, Adeptus Astartes Codex Equipment)
Damage: 3d12+4 + 2d6
Critical: 20
Damage Type: balllistic +fire
Range Increment: 100 ft
Rate of Fire: S,A
Size: Large
Weight: 30 lb
Ammo: 40 box or linked
Purchase DC: 27 Mil (+3)


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Do we have stats for Hunter-Killer Missiles?


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Do we have stats for Hunter-Killer Missiles?



Not yet... But it seems like an catch-all term for a longer anti-tank missile.. similar to a TOW missile.. Size wise it's very similar to a TOW Javelin or Milan missiles. Just might be a bit more powerful but essentially the same.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

From what I can get from reading the 40K Wiki, it looks like it's a TOW with a drone brain, sensors and "longer range". Stats-wise I guess also something, something Imperium tech is a bit better which is good because it takes longer to load or it's harder to manufacture or whatever.


----------



## Lord Zack

I've given some thought to the Z-Fighters and their role in Coreline. For one thing the lore of Dragonball 
Online can be taken into account, with its new martial arts dojos led by Krillin, Tien, and Goten and Trunks. So people can study at the New Turtle School, New Crane School and Kikoukenjutsu Sword School. I imagine younger versions of the characters would decide to create their own teams of martial artists in various places across the globe to take care of various threats. This would give the human characters a chance to shine that they wouldn't normally have. I think Yamcha in particular would be psyched to have a reason to practice martial arts again.

Then there are the characters from MasakoX's What Ifs. Good! Raditz, Ranch, Good! Nappa, Fighter! Bulma, etc. These are very interesting characters and it would be interesting to see them interact with say more canon alternates of themselves or one another.


----------



## Lord Zack

A number of Dragon Ball characters could be  useful in campaigns. Master Roshi would be pretty stubborn, directing any prospective students to the New Turtle School (or maybe he'd be like "Just read the Dragon Ball manga, or watch the anime and pay attention to how I trained Krillin and Goku."). It'd take considerable effort and likely embarrassment to convince the old hermit to train anybody. If you do succeed however, the secrets of the Turtle School would be quite valuable, and Roshi would drive his students to continue to work hard after they have mastered his teachings.

Bulma would make a good patron for adventurers, as well as a source of gear. She'd pay well for new sources of technology to analyze. Though I don't think she'd resort to corporate espionage. She prefers to out do her rivals (which include Sliph Co. and the Red Ribbon Corporation (a more "legitimate" version of the Red Ribbon Army that amongst other things is known for their cybernetics and robotics, thanks to Dr. Flappe and Dr. Gero) with her own ingenuity and resources. Reverse-engineering technology is one thing, outright theft is another.

Dende, as Guardian of Earth would keep his eye out for those that protect or otherwise help the Earth, and may even decide they are worthy of his help. While he doesn't have the martial arts knowledge of his predecessor, Mr. Popo is excellent at martial arts training and the Lookout has resources like the Room of Spirit and Time. Dende may even try to get Piccolo to train particularly promising individuals.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

There is something in the Coreline stories called the "World Martial Arts Academy", which is a combo of various schools that have banded to teach heroes. Still doesn't means that there can't be rival schools.

Red Ribbon also sounds cool, but hard to tell if it wouldn't be a division of Capsule (emphasis: cybernetics and bio-tech?) or not.


----------



## Lord Zack

The Red Ribbon Army apparently were rivals to Capsule Corp before being destroyed by Goku. So the same would probably apply on Coreline.

There are probably a multitude of Martial Arts Schools/Styles on Coreline. The New Turtle School, New Crane School and Kikoukenjutsu Sword School could be part of the World Martial Arts Academy, but there's probably plenty who aren't. Maybe they aren't inclined to heroism, perhaps they have specific focuses that are incompatible with the World Martial Arts Academy's aims, etc. The Hidden Villages would of course jealously keep their secrets, for instance. There are also off-world martial arts, like Teräs Käsi and for that matter Jedi Lightsaber Combat.

Sensei Greg of Moperville may have re-established his Anime-Style Martial Arts after reading Son Gohan's book on Ki. He may figure that since the cat is effectively  out of the bag he might as well teach his Anime-Style Martial Arts with the additional knowledge he has learned. He is still very selective about his students, however.


----------



## kronos182

*Iron Mech mk1*

Stark Industries has studied the market of Coreline, noticing a trend in mechs and power armours. While they could produce power armours similar to the Iron Man suits, Stark Industries decided to test the mech market with a low level mech. This basic mech, comes standard in red, gold and grey highlights, is powered by an arc reactor, has thing legs and arms, lacks a head and comes with basic repulsors in the large hands, and a light rocket launcher over the right shoulder. While the mech doesn't come with a head, it comes with an Iron Man armour inspired helmet and flight suit, which links to the mech's basic sensors and targeting systems, with the pilot's head exposed, although the mech's shoulder pads and the shoulder weapon provides some protection. Thrusters in the boots, combined with the hand repulsors, gives the mech limited flight capability. The front of the torso flips forward to open, which allows for quick start ups, or quick escape in the case of critical damage to the mech.

*Iron Mech mk1*
Size: Large (-1)
Bonus Hit Points: 100 hp
Superstructure: Duralloy
Hardness: 15
Armour: Resilium
Bonus to Defense: +5 (+6 armour, -1 size)
Armour Penalty: -5
Reach: 10 ft
Strength Bonus: +8
Dexterity Penalty: 
Speed: 30 ft,, 75 ft fly (poor/average*)
Purchase DC: 36
Restriction: Res-Mil (+2 - +3)

Slots
Back Chaff
Left Arm Repulsor Cannon
Right Arm Repulsor Cannon
Shoulders RPG Launcher
Torso Cockpit
Torso Class II Sensor System
Boots Light Thruster Boots
Comm System
Standard Package Features: Headless, integrated helmet, remote control
Bonuses: +2 Navigate & Spot
Weapons: Repulsor Cannons (2) -1 ranged (4d8 fire or 4d10 fire),
RPG Launcher -1 ranged (6d6, ignore 10 hardness)
Slam +3 melee (1d8+4)

Integrated Helmet
Instead of having a head as part of the mech, the Iron Mech comes with a helmet modeled after the Iron Man armour which has a universal HUD linkup, allowing it to connect to the mech so the pilot can see with the mech's sensors, access its systems and weapons. The helmet can link to most common armours available. While the pilot is wearing the helmet and not in the Iron Mech, they can still access the sensors up to 500 ft away from the mech, and even in a limited fashion remote control the mech.
The helmet itself has integrated military radio, GPS, night vision goggles.

Remote Control
While the pilot is wearing the Iron Mech's Integrated Helmet, not only can they access the mech's sensors and communication systems up to 500 ft away, the Pilot can move the Iron Mech, Pilot check DC 15 for basic movement, DC 20 to fly the mech. Skills and attack rolls done remotely suffer a -4 penalties to rolls.

Light Thruster BootsThruster boots that are the predecessor, or a lighter version, of the standard Thruster Boots, not quite as powerful, giving the mech a flight speed of 75 feet (poor).Equipment Slots: 1, must be bootsActivation: NoneRange: PersonalTarget: YouDuration: PersistentSaving Throw: nonePurchase DC: 5 + one-quarter the mecha's purchase DC.
Restriction: None

Repulsor Cannon
These weapons are based on the repulsor weapons developed by Tony Stark, combining a short ranged plasma weapon for heavy strikes, and a lighter, but long ranged laser for greater reach. While the plasma component is powerful, it is not as accurate.
(4d8, 20, fire, 80 ft, s) or a heavy plasma carbine (4d10, 20, fire, 40 ft, s/a)
Slots: 1
Damage: 3d8 laser / 5d10 plasma cannon
Critical: 20
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: 90 ft laser / 40 ft plasma
Rate of Fire: S / Single
Ammo: 50 charges
Notes: Switching between the weapons is a free action that can be done once each round. Laser uses 1 charge, plasma cannon uses 3 charges per shot. Using the plasma cannon the user suffers -1 to attack rolls. The weapon recharges 1 charge every 10 minutes of inactivity.
The Repulsor Cannons, used in pairs, can be used to function as Maneuvering Thrusters, increasing flight maneuverability to average, however this makes the Repulsor Cannons unavailable for combat. Switching between Maneuvering Thrusters and combat use is a free action that can only be done once per round.
PDC: 20
Restriction: Mil (+3)

RPG Launcher
This launcher uses the common RPG-7, but instead of a single shot launcher, it uses an automatic feed system from a magazine for increased rate of fire. The rocket
Deals 6d6 points of damage to all creatures within a 10-foot radius (Reflex save DC 16 for half damage). Because its explosive features a shaped charge designed to penetrate the armor of military vehicles, the RPG-7 ignores up to 10 points of hardness if it strikes a vehicle, building, or object. However, this only applies to the target struck, not to other objects within the burst radius. The RPG-7 has a minimum range of 30 feet. If fired against a target closer than 30 feet away, it does not arm and will not explode.
Damage: 6d6
Critical: -
Damage Type: -
Range Increment: 100 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Ammo: 20 rockets
PDC: 15 Mil (+3).
Slots: 1 for launcher, additional slots dedicated to ammunition holds 30 rockets.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Real cool suit.

OK... how do you guys think would be a good way to represent "Stunlock" in weapons? Some kind of Save, difficulty equal to weapon's damage inflicted, or end up stuck in place?


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Real cool suit.
> 
> OK... how do you guys think would be a good way to represent "Stunlock" in weapons? Some kind of Save, difficulty equal to weapon's damage inflicted, or end up stuck in place?



Stuck in place? Like paralyzed? or stuck by tangler grenade or gun?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Stunlock is usually that the enemy remains stuck in place, unable to move or fight back, because the constant attacking is leaving them doing nothing but performing their "pain" animation again and again and again ad nauseum.

Probably "paralized" would fit. Not sure.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Stunlock is usually that the enemy remains stuck in place, unable to move or fight back, because the constant attacking is leaving them doing nothing but performing their "pain" animation again and again and again ad nauseum.
> 
> Probably "paralized" would fit. Not sure.



I'd have to say paralyzed is the best fit.. triggered by massive damage or specific weapons or specific NPC have it as special disadvantage


----------



## marcoasalazarm

How would you mould a special weakness for demons that are extra-vulnerable to firearms? Like you go at them with a katana and they are tough, you hit them with a Kamehameha and they're tough, but you whip out a .38 and boom, they're luggage.

The idea in general is based on this fanfic, can't recall the name right now, in which Tatewaki Kuno, ever the wanna-be samurai jackass, summoned a kind of demon with this weakness because he wanted a "proper" challenge and obviously it went to Hell, and because we are talking Japan this weakness is not exactly easy to exploit.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> How would you mould a special weakness for demons that are extra-vulnerable to firearms? Like you go at them with a katana and they are tough, you hit them with a Kamehameha and they're tough, but you whip out a .38 and boom, they're luggage.
> 
> The idea in general is based on this fanfic, can't recall the name right now, in which Tatewaki Kuno, ever the wanna-be samurai jackass, summoned a kind of demon with this weakness because he wanted a "proper" challenge and obviously it went to Hell, and because we are talking Japan this weakness is not exactly easy to exploit.



That would be damage reduction / xx type.. So DR 20 / Ballistic, any type of physical damage (slashing, bludgeoning, slashing, crushing) has to do over 20 points of damage to even scratch it, but if the type is ballistic then that goes does full damage. Also would include energy immunity of different types or resistances


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK, cool. Thanks man.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK, expanding the idea as I'm working on it:

The "[something] Mazoku" (need a good term, maybe something like "Tetsu" - "Iron", but I guess something more like "Tough Leather/skin"? Well, "Tough Leather" is "Jōbuna kawa", dunno if that could be reduced to "Jobukawa" or "Jobu"... an alternative is "Tekitou", which doesn't has a direct translation to English but can be used in a positive or negative way, and when used negatively it means roughly something like "vague" or even "half-assed") are a variant of demon that has appeared around the world, origin is Japan, were accidentally summoned by some jackass who wanted to use them as sparring practice without knowing how BAD an idea that was, and which have an unusual weakness... guns. You can kill them real easy with guns.

Which sounds very dang weird until you remember that Japan had one of the most strict firearms laws in the world pre-Vanishing (and even post-Vanishing it gets real iffy when it comes to allowing civilians to carry, plus the whole damn lot of Fiction stuff over there that is more devastating so better options are available) and you can guess that these monsters are a problem.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> OK, expanding the idea as I'm working on it:
> 
> The "[something] Mazoku" (need a good term, maybe something like "Tetsu" - "Iron", but I guess something more like "Tough Leather/skin"? Well, "Tough Leather" is "Jōbuna kawa", dunno if that could be reduced to "Jobukawa" or "Jobu"... an alternative is "Tekitou", which doesn't has a direct translation to English but can be used in a positive or negative way, and when used negatively it means roughly something like "vague" or even "half-assed") are a variant of demon that has appeared around the world, origin is Japan, were accidentally summoned by some jackass who wanted to use them as sparring practice without knowing how BAD an idea that was, and which have an unusual weakness... guns. You can kill them real easy with guns.
> 
> Which sounds very dang weird until you remember that Japan had one of the most strict firearms laws in the world pre-Vanishing (and even post-Vanishing it gets real iffy when it comes to allowing civilians to carry, plus the whole damn lot of Fiction stuff over there that is more devastating so better options are available) and you can guess that these monsters are a problem.



I could probably stat something up.. just need more info besides weakness to ballistics.. actually.. could just give it a high DR.. and special quality Ballistic Vulnerability - takes double damage from ballistic type damage, which ignores its DR.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Gonna need to think. Guess it's pretty obvious that these guys are optimized for melee combat. Spikes, claws, can burp out smoke to try to sneak closer? Can climb walls, some maybe can glide. Leaders are obviously smarter than the regular goon-types, probably have some kind of "rallying cry" ability to bolster aggression. The ones who are smart enough to try to use weapons will obviously reach for blades or clubs and skew guns.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Gonna need to think. Guess it's pretty obvious that these guys are optimized for melee combat. Spikes, claws, can burp out smoke to try to sneak closer? Can climb walls, some maybe can glide. Leaders are obviously smarter than the regular goon-types, probably have some kind of "rallying cry" ability to bolster aggression. The ones who are smart enough to try to use weapons will obviously reach for blades or clubs and skew guns.




I'll see if I can throw something together stat wise soon and can go from there..


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK, cool.


----------



## Lord Zack

Spark
					

A Spark is a mad scientist. The term comes from The Spark, short for "the spark of genius", the mental attribute which is the sine qua non of a mad scientist. To quote the Professors Foglio, the Spark is "whatever it is that makes Mad Scientists what they are. A poorly understood concept that...




					girlgenius.fandom.com
				




Okay, so mad scientists are a dime-a-dozen in Coreline, but the Spark is a little different. I am hoping that GURPS Girl Genius will eventually come out so I can see how they handle things mechanically, but story wise Sparks have great potential. Imagine you have a strong Spark and then they get an education at Starfleet Academy. Perhaps the reputation of Starfleet Engineers as being able to build replicators out of rocks would become less of an exaggeration? Or say Anaheim Electronics employed a Spark to work on their new Gundams?

There will also be Sparks working for themselves. Their tendencies to attract minions and fight amongst each other will certainly lead to a lot of chaos.


----------



## kronos182

kronos182 said:


> I'll see if I can throw something together stat wise soon and can go from there..



So I was looking through the Menace Manual, there is a Fiend, Fleshraker (knife fiend) on page 38-39, that fits the basics to your critter.. 
archaic weapons proficiency, DR 10/ballistic (ignores first 10 points of damage of any non-ballistic weapon ((except energy)) ), death hunger (if it goes 24 hours without killing a human suffers 1d4 points of Con damage), fire resistance 20, immunity to slashing a piercing weapons, wounding weapon (any slashing weapon wielded has the wounding property). It's only a CR 3 critter.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Didn't knew about that guy. Guess it's a good start. The CR 3 version is the most basic "mook", though. Not really sure about the "death hunger" part, at least as a Con damage thing.... although something similar but does Int damage (so the ones who are bosses are the ones more kill-crazy, so we also add something like killing provides them with a temporal Int boost equal to.... dunno, half the CR of whatever they kill?) could work.

Considering the Spark, the easiest part is figuring out the advantages, maybe (at the very least we are talking enhanced intelligence, benefits to Intelligence, certain Intelligence skill rolls and I guess shortened build time for gadgets, at the very least). The part that is difficult is figuring out how to stat all of the idiosyncrasies (emphasis on "crazies") like the Madness Place, sleep-machine-building and the like. There is definitely something there that will need a lot of Will saves.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Didn't knew about that guy. Guess it's a good start. The CR 3 version is the most basic "mook", though. Not really sure about the "death hunger" part, at least as a Con damage thing.... although something similar but does Int damage (so the ones who are bosses are the ones more kill-crazy, so we also add something like killing provides them with a temporal Int boost equal to.... dunno, half the CR of whatever they kill?) could work.
> 
> Considering the Spark, the easiest part is figuring out the advantages, maybe (at the very least we are talking enhanced intelligence, benefits to Intelligence, certain Intelligence skill rolls and I guess shortened build time for gadgets, at the very least). The part that is difficult is figuring out how to stat all of the idiosyncrasies (emphasis on "crazies") like the Madness Place, sleep-machine-building and the like. There is definitely something there that will need a lot of Will saves.




The spark I was thinking would be a template.. boost to Int sure, penalty to Wis (common sense), either a boost to Con or Str as many are strong or heartier (more hit points, more resistant). probably a few free feats related to engineering, or medical, depending on the spark's direction of their style.
Style would be a little harder to do.. but everything they do will have something to do with that style.. can be an element, creature type (like constructs, so robots, golems, etc or everything has to do with dogs..), so anything they create will be tied to that style in some way, and get bonuses to deal with such things (so if an element, bonus to resist damage from that type, knowledge checks, or Cha checks if a creature)..


----------



## marcoasalazarm

You wanna go rock-paper-scissors with the style, or that doesn't fits the stuff on the comic?


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> You wanna go rock-paper-scissors with the style, or that doesn't fits the stuff on the comic?



could be roll from a chart or just pick something.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

ok, that works. But meant as in you choose a style and you get a bonus to the stuff connected to that style/penalty to stuff unrelated (but other style covers).


----------



## AnimeSniper

kronos182 said:


> The spark I was thinking would be a template.. boost to Int sure, penalty to Wis (common sense), either a boost to Con or Str as many are strong or heartier (more hit points, more resistant). probably a few free feats related to engineering, or medical, depending on the spark's direction of their style.
> Style would be a little harder to do.. but everything they do will have something to do with that style.. can be an element, creature type (like constructs, so robots, golems, etc or everything has to do with dogs..), so anything they create will be tied to that style in some way, and get bonuses to deal with such things (so if an element, bonus to resist damage from that type, knowledge checks, or Cha checks if a creature)..




Note that you could also include one-time bonuses to all SPARK related Skill Sets that give an advantage when understanding and then breaking the known and unknown laws of the universe.


----------



## Lord Zack

I think a Spark's speciality would be more a roleplaying thing than anything. I also think Sparks might actually get a bonus to certain Wisdom rolls/skills, basically anything relating to focusing on things.


----------



## AnimeSniper

I agree that roleplaying a Spark or even a Whispered could be fun but from what I do remember of them both inherently understand any tech that they come across upon first sight.  Also, maybe allow for a set of either Skill Points to allocate or just the Skill Set itself relevant to the type of Spark they wish to RP in game... maybe Frankenstein was a Spark  who specialized in biology.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

"Whispered" are from "Full Metal Panic", right?

I think that those also had some kind of telepathic capability amongst each other.


----------



## AnimeSniper

marcoasalazarm said:


> "Whispered" are from "Full Metal Panic", right?
> 
> I think that those also had some kind of telepathic capability amongst each other.



 Correct and possibly able to mentally control certain technologies like Testarossa and the Tuatha de Denann


----------



## marcoasalazarm

But that would be tech already designed by them, right?


----------



## Lord Zack

Sparks definitely do not inherently understand any piece of technology they come across. A Spark's abilities are limited by their education and we come across examples of Sparks who have rather limited abilities.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Okay, so we are talking a boost to Intelligence and related skill rolls, with the caveat that it's not a "jack of all trades" Int boost (so I guess it's not possible to do an Int roll as default if you lack the necessary skill)?


----------



## Lord Zack

Not really. They'd still get the benefits of being a Spark for things they aren't trained in it. It's just that they aren't trained in it, so they don't get the benefit of skill ranks and the like. A baker who happens to be a Spark will still benefit from the Spark if they happen to attempt to repair a Clank (mechanical automatons, basically robots, but working off technologies existing in Girl Genius like clockwork), but they probably won't be able to pull off anything truly spectacular.

I am thinking of a new mech, built by Nergal Heavy Industries from Mobile Battleship Nadesico. Named the "Gospel" it is based off the frame of the experimental X-Aestivalis and incorporates knowledge gained by studying the "Gekiganger-type" super robots used by the Jovians. It's primary weapon is it's field lancer, which is designed to penetrate barriers, based on the similar weapon used on the Aestivalis. It can also use the Gravity Blast like the X-Aestivalis, but has to deploy the weapon before firing. It is also protected by a barrier of it's own - the distortion field. Rumor has it that this model is designed as a rival to the Evangelions, noting the name of the unit and the barrier-penetrating abilities.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Think we also could stat the nanotech of that show.


----------



## kronos182

find me a source of info and I'll see what I can come up with.. 
I'll also work on a possible Spark template. It won't be as powerful as the Sparks in the comic, slightly more balanced..


----------



## marcoasalazarm

That is pretty cool.


----------



## Lord Zack

Does Coreline have a Speed Force? I suppose it has to otherwise characters like the Flash would be greatly nerfed.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Does, but in the many years since it became part of DC comics Canon, it's gotten pretty crazy. It even has a mind of its own now (and in standard CW fashion it's a complete and utter jackass), plus covers lots of other fields like there is a sub-force for strength. They have also gone pretty full-blown Light Side/Dark Side with it.

Dunno if it would be best to cut down on that. You go fast, you can make others go slow, anything crazier (time travel, not sure about vibration) is in the realm of the Masters.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

A Speed Force Paladin (who is much different from a Flash) would have the regular speedster tricks - speed up, run on water, the trick of stealing speed is probably high-level. Dunno where fast healing could be fit - maybe mid-level. If it's possible for the Paladin to give speed to other people, probably at first the other people must make rolls to not get dizzy by the sudden feeling of everything going at HD fast-forward x40,000, which would vanish on higher levels. 

Fast-heal "lay on hands" may also need some disadvantages to make it different from regular magical healing, especially because it's regular healing going at high speed and may not work as well. I guess something like the Paladin must make two rolls -- one before the lay-on that would stand in for something like setting bones, pulling out bullets, etc, and then one AS the lay-on is taking effect which stands in for the Paladin making sure that the speed-up isn't making the bone heal out of place.


----------



## kronos182

Some new Hydra equipment for your villians or as possible contra-band rewards for your PCs.

*Hydra Elite Light Armour*
An upgraded version of the light Hydra armour. The basic jump suit is reinforced with a titanium fiber weave and additional plates added in strategic locations for added protection in green and yellow colours. Full helmet with polarized lenses and minor ocular enhancements in the helmet, along with simple air filters, includes a military radio. One arm is fitted with a vambrace that is equipped with a retractable blade and has a drug dispenser with two doses of one drug, or one dose of two different drugs. This armour is given to low level squad leaders or higher level soldiers (level 4+)

*Hydra Elite Light Armour (PL 5, Light Armour Proficiency)*
Type: Light
Equipment Bonus: +3
Nonprof. Bonus: +1
Str Bonus: 0
Nonprof Str Bonus: 0
Max Dex: +5
Armour Penalty: -1
Speed (30 ft): 30 ft
Weight: 8 lbs
Purchase DC: 15
Restriction: Res (+2)
Notes: Full body covering, multiple pockets and clips for attaching gear. Helmet provides +2 against visual attacks (gaze attacks, flash bangs, etc), air filter provides +2 vs airborne toxins and diseases, grants low light vision, military radio. Vambrace on one arm (user's choice), contains a retractable blade, 1d4 slashing, extended or retracted as a free action once per round. Drug dispenser contains two doses, either two of the same drug, or one dose of two different drugs. Move action to use one dose. Replacing a dose is a standard action. Will typically carry a combat enhancing drug or a healing drug, such as Serum 612 or Regen.


*Hydra-Chitauri Medium Amour*
After the Battle of New York, SHIELD confiscated a large number of the armours, and Hydra smuggled many out to their research bases to study and modify them for their own use. The armour consists of an armoured chest piece over combat fatigues, usually camouflage patterned. Bracers with a part that goes over the knuckles and hand grip connected to the chest piece with servos. Leg braces run along the outer and inner sides of the legs to the boots. The servos grant some strength enhancement and some speed enhancement, a small jetpack allows limited flight. The hand pieces the user grips connected to a part that goes around the fist is an energy blaster based on the Chitauri weapons, and is configured to deliver a charge when used in melee combat. This version has heavier armour and improved servos, but it is a little slower than the lighter version and has improved power supply.
These sets of armours are only issued to high level soldiers, Vanguards, Armoured Guards and other special members.

*Hydra-Chitauri Medium Armour (PL 5, Medium Armour Proficiency)*
Type: Medium
Equipment Bonus: +5
Nonprof. Bonus: +1
Str Bonus: +3
Nonprof Str Bonus: 0
Max Dex: +2
Armour Penalty: -4
Speed (30 ft): 30 ft, fly 40 ft.
Weight: 23 lbs
Purchase DC: 22
Restriction: Illegal (+4, Hydra Res (+2)
Notes: DR 5, energy resistance (all types except acid and sonic) 3, full body covering, multiple pockets and clips for attaching gear. Helmet provides +2 against visual attacks (gaze attacks, flash bangs, etc), air filter provides +2 vs airborne toxins and diseases, grants low light vision, jet pack, Chitauri blasters x2.

Jetpack
The user can fly at 40 ft (average maneuverability) for 2 hour before requiring a 30 minute cool down.

Chitauri Blaster (PL7-8 Personal Firearms Proficiency)
Damage: 2d10 + 1d8 to 5 ft radius / 1d8 + knockdown
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: unspecific energy / unspecific energy + Str mod
Range Increment: 60 ft / melee
Rate of Fire: Semi
Ammo: 75 internal
Notes: Can not be disarmed, part of the armour, flips out of the way when not in use. Regenerates ammunition at a rate of 1 shot every round not fired. If exposed to x-rays, such as being x-rayed the power core overloads causing it to over load after 1d6+2 rounds, at which point it fires off random bursts of energy in a 20 foot radius dealing 3d6 unspecific energy damage, Reflex save DC 17 for half damage, then the following round it explodes deal 5d10 fire damage to a 20 foot radius, Reflex save DC 19 for half damage. If the user is attacked by an x-ray based attack and suffers at least 10 points of damage, the user must make a Reflex save DC 15 +1 / point of damage over 10 or the weapon overloads.


*Hydra Elite Guard Armour*
Guard Armour is an even more upgraded Hydra Light armour with additional plates, comes with a drug injection system for injecting the wearer with several different drugs or medicines to help keep the wearer functioning. Full helmet with polarized lenses and minor ocular enhancements in the helmet, along with simple air filters. Each arm is fitted with a vambrace, one is fitted with a retractable blade, the other with a small deployable shield, which can be used while using a rifle. The armour is also fitted with the scale armour, increasing the wearer's resistance.

*Hydra Guard Armour (PL 5, Medium Armour Proficiency)*
Type: Medium
Equipment Bonus: +6
Nonprof. Bonus: +2
Str Bonus: 0
Nonprof Str Bonus: 0
Max Dex: +2
Armour Penalty: -5
Speed (30 ft): 25 ft
Weight: 22 lbs
Purchase DC: 20
Restriction: Res (+2)
Notes: Full body covering, multiple pockets and clips for attaching gear. Helmet provides +2 against visual attacks (gaze attacks, flash bangs, etc), air filter provides +2 vs airborne toxins and diseases, grants low light vision, medical drug dispenser. Primary arm vambrace has retractable blade (1d4 slashing), free action to extend or retract once per round. Off hand has deployable shield, grants +2 equipment bonus to Defense, still effective while using a rifle, but attack rolls with two handed ranged weapons suffers -2 to attack rolls. Free action once per round to extend or retract the shield.
Several layers of ablative scales are attached to the armour, giving it a snake skin like appearance. These scales reduce damage to the user as the scales are damaged, they break off, revealing the next layer underneath. This modification grants the wearer DR 10, and each attack that deals damage reduces the DR by 1. Once the DR is reduced to 0, the scales are used up and need to be replaced.
Adds 3 lbs to the armour and imposes an additional -1 to armour check penalty, but once the DR is reduced to 0, reduce the weight and armour check penalty are removed.


*Anodix Cranial Interface*
This cybernetic implant is implanted in mid to high level agents and soldiers of Hydra, designed to improve their resistance to fear, possible mind control and other psychological effects that their enemies might employ.
Benefit: +2 to all saves against any mind affecting effects. If an effect doesn't allow a save, this implant allows a save but at -2.
Type: Internal
Location: Head
Hardness/Hit Points: 0/1
Base Purchase DC: 16
Restriction: Illegal +4 (Hydra Res +2)

*Nanobionic Systems*
This cybernetic implant contains a number of nanites and enhances the recipient's health and resistance somewhat.
Benefit: When the recipient receives a new level gains +1 additional hit points (which are kept even if the device is removed or disabled), and grants +2 to all Fort saves.
Type: Internal
Location: Torso
Hardness/Hit Points: 0/3
Base Purchase DC: 19
Restriction: Illegal +4 (Hydra Res +2)

*Biofeedback Systems*
This cybernetic implant contains a number of nanites and minor implants to several organs to improve the recipient's health and resistance.
Benefit: When implanted the recipient gains +2 hit points and +1 to Fort saves, and the first 5 points of damage from a lethal unarmed strike is converted to nonlethal damage. When the recipient receives a new level gains +1 additional hit points (which are kept even if the device is removed or disabled). 
Type: Internal
Location: Torso
Hardness/Hit Points: 0/4
Base Purchase DC: 20
Restriction: Illegal +4 (Hydra Res +2)

*Calcified Membrane*
This cybernetic implant is implanted in mid to high level agents and soldiers of Hydra, designed to improve their body's resistance to physical damage by promoting increased bone structure in a flexible but tough bone mesh. 
Benefit: The recipient gains +5 hit points and +1 natural armour bonus to Defense.
Type: Internal
Location: 
Hardness/Hit Points: 0/varies. - Has one-tenth the maximum hit points of the recipient.
Base Purchase DC: 21
Restriction: Illegal +4 (Hydra Res +2)

*Ionized Membrane*
This cybernetic implant is implanted in mid to high level agents and soldiers of Hydra, designed to improve their resistance to stun and some energy weapons by implanting a membrane of ionized mesh.
Benefit: +2 to all saves against being stunned and Energy Resistance 2 against electricity damage.
Type: Internal
Location: 
Hardness/Hit Points: 0/varies. - Has one-tenth the maximum hit points of the recipient.
Base Purchase DC: 20
Restriction: Illegal +4 (Hydra Res +2)

*Carbide Membrane*
This cybernetic implant is implanted in mid to high level agents and soldiers of Hydra, designed to improve their resistance to physical damage, however the Carbide is slightly toxic.
Benefit: The character gains a natural armour bonus to Defense +3 and DR 1, but suffers -1 to all Fort saves.
Type: Internal
Location: 
Hardness/Hit Points: -/varies. Has one-quarter the maximum hit points of the recipient
Base Purchase DC: 21
Restriction: Illegal +4 (Hydra Res +2)


*Leg Strength Formula*
A drug Hydra developed to enhance their soldiers speed. This red coloured liquid, once injected into the recipient, grants +15 ft to land speed and carrying capacity is increased by 25%. After the 5 minutes, the recipient suffers -20 ft to speed and 2 temporary Constitution damage. Up to 3 doses can be taken a day, after which any additional doses have no affect except double the temporary Constitution damage.
Weight: 5 oz.
PDC: 15
Restriction: Restricted (+2), Hydra Only.

*Strength Formula*
This serum is another experiment by Hydra to enhance their soldiers. This dark blue coloured liquid, once injected into the recipient, grants +4 to Strength and unarmed strikes deal lethal damage. If the recipient's unarmed strikes already dealt lethal damage, increase damage by 1 die type to a maximum of 1d12. After the 3 minutes, the recipient suffers 6 point of temporary Strength damage, 2 points of temporary Charisma damage and is exhausted. Up to 3 doses can be taken a day, after which any additional doses have no affect except double the temporary Strength and Charisma damage.
Weight: 6 oz.
PDC: 16
Restriction: Restricted (+2), Hydra Only.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

From "Avengers Alliance", dude?


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> From "Avengers Alliance", dude?



No actually. The armours are just upgraded versions of ones I already made. The formulas/drugs and cybernetic items are from Marvel Strike Force.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Oh, OK. Didn't knew that.

Have MSF. The issue is that there is no way to change the language.

Dumb question... you remember what that "STRIKE" stood for?


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Oh, OK. Didn't knew that.
> 
> Have MSF. The issue is that there is no way to change the language.
> 
> Dumb question... you remember what that "STRIKE" stood for?




*S*pecial *T*actical *R*eserve for *I*nterdimensional *K*ey *E*vents.
Which in a way is kind of useful in Coreline since so may "dimensional" versions of different characters have appeared and are running around.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Yeah.... I can see SHIELD getting some restructuring.

So.... STRIKE is their division in charge of investigating/dealing with Incursions (people/things that arrive, name on the street for this is also Emerging). The Avengers Alliance is another sub-division, in charge of sending SHIELD agents to be liaisons with Avengers teams around the country/world. Screening is pretty damn tough because they are there to help Avengers teams deal with law enforcement-related red tape and have an additional set of boots on the ground for support, NOT to be spies for Fury, Coulson or whoever is the director (on current Coreline fanfic it's Coulson, but this is a secret. Fury got kicked out because, well, it's Fury. That guy's secrets have secrets and at some point this was going to bite him).


----------



## Lord Zack

You know I imagine many alternates of Malcom Reynolds wanting to obtain a ftl drive for Serenity, so he and his crew can just leave Alliance territory. Mind you I think that the Firefly "'verse" exists on the fringes of UED territory and that the Alliance is effectively a UED vassal state, so it would be slightly harder for them to avoid entanglements related to their past with the Alliance, but the better the FTL drive they obtain, the further they can get away.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

WE guys really need to figure out how to make a star map...


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> WE guys really need to figure out how to make a star map...



There are some programs/apps for map making.. there is probably one or two that help create star maps.. can look into it.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Ok cool.


----------



## Lord Zack

The big problem I've experienced is collating all the information available. Like how many planets are in the Alpha Centauri system? There's Chiron/Planet from Sid Meier's Alpha Centauri, the Polymepheus and it's moon Pandora from Avatar, Proxima Centauri 3 in Babylon 5, just to name a few. Then there are the planets belonging to the United Federation of Planets, the Imperium of Man, the United Earth Directorate, etc.






						Stars and planetary systems in fiction - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




That being said, there are some good maps of space out there we could use as a basis, including those from the Traveller rpg.









						The Traveller Map
					

An interactive map of the universe of the Traveller role playing game,                incorporating official data and fan submissions. The site also provides                services for generating custom maps and APIs for incorporating maps                into other sites.




					travellermap.com


----------



## kronos182

I'm pretty sure B5 isn't in alpha centauri as that's too close to earth to I think.. I've got one of the b5 RPGs books that might have a map.. 
I'd say first we pick one universe to use as a base.. star trek for example.. then we make sure the well known planets are mapped and major trek empires. Then we can start plugging in other similar universes like say b5 into it as many systems are the same, at least within the near earth systems. The firefly system we pick one within a suitable distance from earth. Plug in wh40k stuff. Place wormholes and other spacial anomalies where we want, like path to sw galaxy.
So some in theory we can make the milky way bigger than it really is if we want.


----------



## Lord Zack

No, I mean the Earth Alliance colony Proxima Centauri 3 from the series Babylon 5.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> No, I mean the Earth Alliance colony Proxima Centauri 3 from the series Babylon 5.



I read that backwards... I really shouldn't be answering questions at 3 in the morning after a 12 hour shift.
But like I said, we need to pick one as a base just to cut our work down then fill in the extra


----------



## Lord Zack

I would suggest that the Traveller maps be used as the basis, given their comprehensiveness.

I suggest using Worldographer for the maps. It should already have everything needed to do star maps. Of course it can do local maps as well.


----------



## Lord Zack

Here is another potentially useful resource: Near Space - Stellagama Publishing | Cepheus Engine | DriveThruRPG.com


----------



## kronos182

*SHIELD Trooper*
Frontline soldiers hold the line with defensive tactics and counterattacks. They are trained with basic knowledge of international laws so when they are in other countries they can assist local forces, or won't break any major laws while operating.

*Low Level SHIELD Trooper (Fast Ord 1/Tough Ord 1)*
CR 1;
Size: Medium-sized Human;
HD: 1d8+2 plus 1d10+2; hp 14
Mas: 14
Init: +2
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 20, 16 Touch , 18 flat-footed  (+2 Dex, +4 Class, +4 Armour)
BAB: +0
Grapple: +1
Attack: +2 melee (1d3+1 unarmed strike), or +3 ranged (1d6 + stun ICER Rifle)
Full Attack: +2 melee (1d3+1 unarmed strike), or +3 ranged (1d6 + stun ICER Rifle)
Special Attacks:
Special Qualities: SHIELD Training, Defensive Posture, Fire Support
FS: 5 ft by 5 ft
Reach: 5 ft
Allegiance: SHIELD
Saves: Fort +3, Ref +3, Will +1.
Action Points: 0
Rep: +0
Abilities: Str 13, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 8, Wis 12, Cha 10
Occupation: Law Enforcement (Intimidate, Knowledge (tactics))
Skills: Intimidate +3, Knowledge (civics) +0, Knowledge (streetwise) +3, Knowledge (tactics) +3, Move Silently +4, Profession +3, Read/Write English, Repair +0, Speak English, Spot +2
Feats: Armour Proficiency (light, medium), Personal Firearms Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency.
Possessions: S Tech Armour, ICER Rifle, 120 rounds of ammunition, various gear and personal possessions.

*Mid Level SHIELD Trooper (Fast Ord 3/Tough Ord 3)*
CR 5;
Size: Medium-sized Human;
HD: 3d8+6 plus 3d10+6; hp 42
Mas: 15
Init: +2
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 22, Touch 18, flat-footed 20 (+2 Dex, +6 Class, +4 S Tech Armour)
BAB: +4
Grapple: +5
Attack: +5 melee (1d4+1 unarmed strike), or +7 ranged (1d6 + stun ICER Rifle)
Full Attack: +5 melee (1d4+1 unarmed strike), or +7 ranged (1d6 + stun ICER Rifle)
Special Attacks:
Special Qualities: SHIELD Training, Defensive Posture, Fire Support
FS: 5 ft by 5 ft
Reach: 5 ft
Allegiance: Hydra
Saves: Fort +5, Ref +5, Will +3.
Action Points: 0
Rep: +2
Abilities: Str 13, Dex 15, Con 14, Int 9, Wis 12, Cha 10
Occupation: Law Enforcement (Intimidate, Knowledge (tactics))
Skills: Intimidate +6, Knowledge (civics) +0, Knowledge (streetwise), +4, Knowledge (tactics) +5, Move Silently +4, Profession +6, Read/Write English, Repair +0, Speak English, Spot +4.
Feats: Armour Proficiency (light, medium), Personal Firearms Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Point Blank Shot
Possessions: S Tech Armour, ICER Rifle, 120 rounds of ammunition, various gear and personal possessions.

*SHIELD Training*
All SHIELD members receive hand to hand combat training, basic international laws and skills to repair equipment in the field. Gains benefits of Combat Martial Arts feat, Knowledge (Civics) +1 in relation to laws, and Repair +1.

*Defensive Posture*
When fighting defensively, in addition to the normal -4 to attack rolls and +2 Dodge bonus to Defense, the trooper can also make an attack of opportunity against targets within 30 feet instead of only in melee range, with a ranged weapon in hand.

*Fire Support*
If an ally is within 5 feet, the trooper can make a ranged attack of opportunity against the target that attacked their ally, if the trooper has any attacks of opportunities left, even if the target is outside of melee range, if the trooper has a ranged weapon in hand, at -4 to attack roll.

*ICER Rifle*
The ICER (Incapacitating Cartridge Emitting Railgun), is an upgrade to the Night-Night gun, using improved chemicals and technology for improved range and incapacitation capability. Instead of using powder propellant, the ICER uses railgun technology to help reduce the chance of jams the greater range.

*ICER Rifle (PL 5-6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 1d6 + Stun
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Non-lethal
Range Increment: 80 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Large
Weight: 8 lbs
Ammo: 35 box
Purchase DC: 19 (Res +2 SHIELD)
Notes: Target struck must make Fort save DC 17 or be Stunned for 1d4+1 rounds, on a successful save, the target is Dazed. On a critical hit, the Fort save is increased to DC 19, and knocked unconscious for 1d4+1 minutes. A successful save the target is only Stunned for 1d4+2 rounds.

*S Armour*
This is the standard SHIELD armoured uniform for infantry level soldiers expecting combat. Armoured torso, arms and legs protect the body from most weapons, a helmet protects the head. Comes with the same molecular pads and holster belts as the basic jumpsuit. Connectors for combat webbing or packs on the shoulders and waist for added carrying capacity. A torso bandoleer for holding grenades or specialty rounds. The suit contains an encrypted military radio, GPS, and micro computer on the wrist for mission updates, video communications, and maps. The helmet will include a camera for recording all events, which are stored on the micro computer, and can be transmitted live to a command centre.

*S Armour (PL5)*
Type: Medium Armour
Equipment Bonus: +4
Nonprof. Bonus: +2
Str Bonus: 0
Nonprof Str Bonus: 0
Max Dex: +4
Armour Penalty: -2
Speed (30 ft): 30 ft
Weight: 10 lbs
Purchase DC: 19
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Notes: Has the following integrated equipment: encrypted military radio, GPS, satellite datalink, display glasses with HUD connected to micro computer, tinting glasses (+2 saves against flash bangs or other light based attacks), nanobeacon, card computer, display on arm. Hooks for easily attaching backpack or webbing. Power pack to power all the onboard systems for 2 days before requiring recharging. Can be recharged from universal power adapter in 2 hours, torso bandoleer that can hold 5 grenades in quick access (quick action to grab the grenades) or 10 of shotgun size or 15 of up to .50 cal sized rounds.


----------



## kronos182

*SHIELD Equipment

Civil Warrior Armour*
This is armour built using some of Tony Stark's technology, originally built by a version of Steve Rogers from the Marvel Contest of Champions Fictional universe. Modeled after Captain America's armour, enhanced with better chest and arm armour similar to older Iron Man suits, attached to a ballistic fabric suit, for greater strength and protection, with the lower legs and feet armoured. The chest contains a small ARC reactor in the star in the middle of the chest, although it doesn't contain a uni-beam. The helmet is retractable and is open around the mouth and cheeks. A belt with a holster and several pouches for carrying various items and equipment. On the back is a mounting for the ARC Shield.
The armour has servos that enhances the wearer's strength, as well as excellent protection, a builtin biomonitor and first aid kit to help keep the wearer going in case of injuries. The helmet features a HUD tied to basic sensors, IFF system, digital binoculars, night vision goggles, video and audio communications and recording, and can display tactical maps along with GPS information, plus an integrated magnetic field generator for added protection.
The accompanying shield is similar to any number of shields used by Captain America, but is made of a titanium alloy with nano-carbon tubules. Embedded in its center is an ARC reactor that powers a potent repulsor weapon, a shield generator, as well as a magnetic levitation device that allows the shield to be thrown farther and return to the user more accurately.

*Civil Warrior Armour (PL6-7 Medium Power Armour)*
Type: Medium, Powered
Equipment Bonus: +6
Nonprof. Bonus: +3
Str Bonus: +4 Considered Enhanced Strength
Nonprof Str Bonus: +2
Max Dex: +3
Armour Penalty: -4
Speed (30 ft): 30 ft
Weight: 40 lbs
Purchase DC: 28
Restriction: Mil +3
Notes: Grands DR 3/-, HUD, card computer, darkvision 60 ft, integrated binoculars, military radio, audio/video recorder, GPS, utility belt with 1 pistol holster and 8 pockets for tiny to small items, plus 4 grenades. Magnetic field generator (missile and projectile attacks against the user suffer -2 to attack rolls).

*Enhanced Strength (Ex) *
The recipient has enhanced strength, as reflected in ability bonuses, plus the recipient's carrying capacity is calculated as if the recipient had Strength +8 higher, not encumbered until reaches heavy load, unarmed strikes deal lethal damage without penalty. All of the recipient's melee attacks will deal + Strength Modifier x1.5, and when using the Power Attack feat, the bonus damage is doubled.ARC Shield
This shield contains an ARC reactor that powers a repulsor weapon, a shield generator and a magnetic levitation device to grant the user greater throwing range.

*ARC Shield (PL 6-7 Shield)*
Type: Shield
Equipment Bonus: +3
Nonprof. Bonus: +1
Max Dex: -
Armour Penalty: -2
Speed (30 ft): -
Weight: 7 lbs
Purchase DC: 24
Res: Mil +3
Notes: Repulsor blaster, shield, magnetic levitation.

*Repulsor (PL6-7)*
Damage: 3d8 laser / 4d10 plasma + knockdown
Critical: 20
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: 90 ft laser / 40 ft plasma
Rate of Fire: S / Single
Ammo: 50 charges
Notes: Switching between the weapons is a free action that can be done once each round. Laser uses 1 charge, plasma cannon uses 2 charges per shot, -1 to attack rolls. Targets struck by the plasma weapon must make a Fort save DC 15 or be knocked prone, dropping anything they are holding. The weapon recharges 1 charge every 1 minute of inactivity.

*Shield*
The ARC shield, while held can produce an energy shield for additional protection. Grants 50 bonus hit points which are depleted first, able to replenish 1 hit point ever 5 rounds of no hit points being drained. The shield can only be activated for 5 minutes at a time, up to 10 times a day.

*Magnetic Levitation*
If the shield is thrown, it has a range of 70 feet when thrown, as an attack, at -2, take damage 1d8 bludgeoning and the shield returns, the user needs to make a Reflex save DC their attack roll to catch the shield. If a version of Steve Rogers uses the shield, the distance they can throw the shield is increased by 50%, damage increased by +3, and the Reflex save to catch the shield is reduced by 2.

*Energy Shield*
This shield is a bracer that fits over the forearm, and can fit over most light and medium armours, and projects an energy field in the shape of a round medium shield. It functions similar to a physical shield, except that it is weightless except for the weight of the bracer, easily concealable, and functions as a weak magnetic field generator  to reduce the chance of being struck by certain attacks. The shield is powered by a standard power pack.

*Energy Shield (PL 6-7 Shield)*
Type: Shield
Equipment Bonus: +3
Nonprof. Bonus: +1
Max Dex: -
Armour Penalty: -0
Speed (30 ft): -
Weight: 3 lbs
Purchase DC: 22
Res: Mil +3
Notes: Magnetic field (projectiles, missiles and melee weapons made of mostly metal suffer -1 to attack rolls), a power pack provides enough power for 50 minutes of operation (standard 50 charges, 1 charge used activation, even if less than 1 minute, 1 charge used per minute of operation).

*Uni-Pulse*
This energy rifle was developed by SHIELD to emulate the Uni-Beam from Iron Man's armour. While they weren't able to recreate the Uni-Beam exactly, the Uni-Pulse is still a potent weapon. Powered by a small ARC reactor that provides a near limitless ammunition supply as it regenerates power, however it is power hungry, limiting the number of readied shots. The Uni-Pulse has a thick angular tube design, with two handles, but no stock, with a large emitter at the front.

*Uni-Pulse (PL6-7 Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 2d6x10
Critical: 20x3
Damage Type: Non-specific energy
Range Increment: 80 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Size: Large
Weight: 15 lbs
Ammo: 20 internal
Purchase DC: 26 (Mil +3 SHIELD)
Notes: Regenerates shots at 1 every 1d4 rounds of inactivity. Uni-Pulse Focus.
Uni-Pulse Focus - Each successive round the wielder successfully hits the same target, deals an extra +1d6 damage to a maximum of +5d6.
Accessories: Top rail mount for scope, digital ammo display.

*MAG Pouch*
The MAG Pouch is a sleeping bag style pouch that holds two average sized humanoids, made of a magnetic fabric that mimics its surroundings making those hidden inside virtually undetectable. It is magnetic, allowing it to be attached to magnetic surfaces. Ideally, the MAG Pouch is used by agents placing it in the middle of a road, seal it, when a vehicle passes over the MAG Pouch, it'll attach to the underside, allowing the agents inside to go undetected to where the vehicle goes.
Grants +15 to Hide checks after 3+1d4 rounds once the MAG Pouch is sealed, blending in with its surroundings. Conceals those inside from heat, IR and motion detectors. Sensors class I to III can not detect a MAG Pouch, while Class IV suffers -5 to checks while Class V and above suffer no penalties.
Can hold up to 1200 lbs (two people plus combat gear) to any metallic surface the MAG Pouch can attach to magnetically that will support the weight.
Weight: 15 lbs
PDC: 18
Restriction: Illegal +4 (Shield Restricted +2)

*Nano-Nurse*
This device contains nanites and programs them to heal agents or cure them of various poisons, toxins and diseases. As a standard action, the user can press the device against a target and activate the device to deliver nanites. In its default setting, the delivered nanites will heal a human, or human-like species (elf, dwarf, halfling, vulcan, etc) 1d4 HP for 1d4+1 rounds before the nanites run out of energy and break down. If the recipient reaches full hit points before the duration is up, the nanites will heal any additional damage received during the duration, but will not grant extra hit points above the recipient's max hit points.
The user can program the nanites to be more effective, making a Heal check DC 15 and Computer Use check DC 15 as a full round action, and the following round use the device on an ally to restore 1d6 HP for 1d4+2 rounds. Or a with a Heal check DC 15 and Computer Use check DC 10 can program the nanites to cure the recipient of any common poison, toxin or disease and remove any damage caused by that poison, toxin or disease.
The Nano-Nurse holds a nanite container that has enough nanites for 5 uses.
Weight: 5 lbs
PDC: 20
Restriction: Lic (+1)
Nanite Canister PDC 12 for 5 canisters.


----------



## kronos182

Here are a couple of those bullet vulnerable fiends you were asking about, marcoasalazarm..

*Tetsu Fiends*

The Tetsu ("Iron") Fiends are a recent plague that has appeared on the Core Timeline, a variation of demon that first manifested in the Ward of Nerima, Japan. Their name comes from their high capacity to withstand damage from most conventional and _un_conventional means of destruction. The place in which they first appeared and their vague stylization made people believe that maybe they came from some Anime Fiction, but once research found nothing, they were declared as native to this universe.

Their specific origins have not been confirmed by any official groups, but a theory that has gotten some popularity on the streets is that an Alternate of Tatewaki Kuno, in his ever-infinite arrogance, used some kind of summoning ritual to create a demon that would fit his specifications as a "proper" target for practicing and it backfired. HARD.

The above fact must be emphasized: they are resistant to MOST conventional and unconventional means of destruction. But they have a weakness, and it's a bizarre one.

Ballistic weapons. Spells and ki may fail, and swords and fists won't hurt, but a shotgun blast to the face will definitely spell a Fiend's doom.

As a result, the firearms market (both legal and illegal) has seen an increase in demand in multiple locations throughout Coreline. 

Species Traits:
As fiends, Tetsu fiends all have the following traits:
*Darkvision (Ex):* Fiends have darkvision out to a range of 60 feet. Darkvision is black and white only, but is otherwise like normal sight, and a fiend can function with no light at all.
*Allegiances:* All fiends have a primary allegiance to evil. Fiends may also have an allegiance to either chaos or law.
*Weapon and Armour Proficiency:* Fiends receiver either Archaic Weapons Proficiency or Simple Weapons Proficiency as a bonus feat. They are proficient with their natural weapons and any weapon mentioned in their entries. Fiends noted for wearing armour gain the bonus feat Armour Proficiency with whatever type of armour they are accustomed to wearing (light, medium, heavy), as well as all lighter types.
*Languages:* Fiends can speak Abyssal (the language of demons) and a number of languages equal to their Intelligence bonus.
*Special:* Fiends cannot be raised from the dead.

*Tetsu No Ken (Iron Sword Fiend)*
The Tetsu No Ken, or Iron Sword fiend, is a basic demonic soldier, armed with a katana-like blade, looks like a 6 foot tall human-like creature with an elongated face, pitch-black eyes, and red scaly skin. The mouth is filled with needlelike teeth, but the fiend usually has a stern determined expression. Two small, sharp curved horns jut from its forehead. It usually wears light armour modelled after samurai armour, only lacking the face plate as their face is scary looking. These fiends love melee combat and will move quickly to engage targets with their swords, typically going for the weakest looking target first, and if disarmed, their weapon disappears and will return to their hand in moments.

*Tetsu No Ken (Iron Sword Fiend)*
Size: Medium
Type: Outsider
CR: 3
Hit Dice: 4d8+8; 26 HP
Mas: 14
Init: +2
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 21, touch 12, flat-footed 19 (+2 Dex, +6 Natural, +3 light samurai armour)
BAB: +4
Grapple: +5
Attack: +12 melee (2d6+4/19-20 katana)
Full Attack: +12 melee (2d6+4/19-20 katana)
FS: 5 ft by 5 ft
Reach: 5 ft
Special Attack:
Special Qualities: Damage reduction 10/ballistic, darkvision 60 ft, fire resistance 20, immunities, wounding weapon;
Alignment: evil, law
Saves: For +6, Ref +6, Will +5
Abilities: Str 16, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 12, Cha 10
Skills: Balance +6, Bluff +4, Escape Artist +6, Hide +6, Knowledge (arcane lore) +6, Knowledge (behavioral science) +6, Listen +5, Move Silently +6, Read/Write Abyssal, Japanese, English, Speak Abyssal, Japanese, English, Spot +5
Feats: Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Weapon Focus (tetsu no ken sword), Power Attack, Armour Proficiency (light)
Possessions: Light Samurai armour, casual outfit, Tetsu no ken sword.
Advancement: By character class.

*Damage Reduction 10/Ballistic (Ex):* A Tetsu no ken ignores the first 10 points of damage by any non-ballistic weapon.
*Fire Resistance 20 (Ex):* A Tetsu no ken ignores the first 20 points of damage from any attack that deals fire damage.
*Immunities (Ex):* A tetsu no ken is immune to slashing weapons.
*Tetsu no Ken Sword (Su):* The sword wielded by the Tetsu No Ken is an extension of the fiend itself, counts as a magical +1 weapon, aligned with evil. If the fiend is disarmed, the sword disappears immediately and returns to the fiend's hand the next round.
*Wounding Weapon (Su):* The sword held by the tetsu no ken can inflict terrible wounds that bleed profusely. In addition to the normal damage the weapon deals, the target takes 1 point of damage that round and each subsequent round from bleeding. Multiple wounds from a wounding weapon result in cumulative bleeding loss (two wounds for 2 points of damage per round, and so on). A successful Treat Injury check (DC 15) or the application of any cure spell stops the bleeding. The weapon does not retain this ability out of the fiend's hands, although any wounds it has inflicted continue to bleed.

*Tetsu No Ya (Iron Arrow Fiend)*
The tetsu no ya, or Iron Arrow Fiend, is another basic soldier fiend, equipped with a long bow, engaging distant foes. These demons are adept at using their bows at ranged and even in melee combat, as their bows have blades mounted on the ends.

*Tetsu No Ya (Iron Arrow Fiend)*
Size: Medium
Type: Outsider
CR: 3
Hit Dice: 4d8+8; 26 HP
Mas: 14
Init: +4
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 23, touch 14, flat-footed 19 (+4 Dex, +6 Natural, +3 light samurai armour)
BAB: +4
Grapple: +5
Attack: +10 melee (1d6+2 bow blades), or +12 ranged (1d8+1 bow)
Full Attack: +10 melee (1d6+2 bow blades). Or +12 ranged (1d8+1 bow)
FS: 5 ft by 5 ft
Reach: 5 ft
Special Attack:
Special Qualities: Damage reduction 10/ballistic, darkvision 60 ft, fire resistance 20, immunities, magic arrows;
Alignment: evil, law
Saves: For +6, Ref +8, Will +5
Abilities: Str 12, Dex 18, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 12, Cha 10
Skills: Balance +8, Bluff +4, Escape Artist +8, Hide +8, Knowledge (arcane lore) +6, Knowledge (behavioral science) +6, Listen +5, Move Silently +8, Read/Write Abyssal, Japanese, English, Speak Abyssal, Japanese, English, Spot +5
Feats: Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Weapon Focus (tetsu no ya bow), Point Blank Range
Possessions: Light Samurai armour, casual outfit, Tetsu no ken bow.
Advancement: By character class.

*Damage Reduction 10/Ballistic (Ex):* A Tetsu no ya ignores the first 10 points of damage by any non-ballistic weapon.
*Fire Resistance 20 (Ex):* A Tetsu no ya ignores the first 20 points of damage from any attack that deals fire damage.
*Immunities (Ex):* A tetsu no ya is immune to slashing weapons.
*Tetsu no Ken Bow (Su):* The bow wielded by the Tetsu No Ya is an extension of the fiend itself, counts as a magical +1 weapon, aligned with evil. If the fiend is disarmed, the bow disappears immediately and returns to the fiend's hand the next round. The ends of the bow are fitted with blades, dealing 1d6 slashing damage, giving the fiend a melee weapon. When the fiend draws the string, a simple arrow appears, dealing 1d8+1 damage, unless the fiend uses its Magic Arrows ability.
*Magic Arrows (Su):* Once ever 1d4 rounds, the Tetsu No Ya can create 1d6+1 arrows that can deal an additional 1d6 points of energy damage, elected at the time the ability is used. These arrows last for 1 minute or until used, held in the fiend's hand, ready to be fired. Each arrow created at the use of this ability will all have the same energy type, chosen from fire, cold, electricity and acid.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Cool.

I will try to werite up additional backstory for these bad boys.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Cool.
> 
> I will try to werite up additional backstory for these bad boys.



Ok, and any additional types of Tetsu fiends you want, let me know.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK, cool.

Here's my backstory attempt so far:

The Tetsu ("Iron") Fiends are a recent plague that has appeared on the Core Timeline, a variation of demon that first manifested in the Ward of Nerima, Japan. Their name comes from their high capacity to withstand damage from most conventional and _un_conventional means of destruction. The place in which they first appeared and their vague stylization made people believe that maybe they came from some Anime Fiction, but once research found nothing, they were declared as native to this universe.

Their specific origins have not been confirmed by any official groups, but a theory that has gotten some popularity on the streets is that an Alternate of Tatewaki Kuno, in his ever-infinite arrogance, used some kind of summoning ritual to create a demon that would fit his specifications as a "proper" target for practicing and it backfired. HARD.

The above fact must be emphasized: they are resistant to MOST conventional and unconventional means of destruction. But they have a weakness, and it's a bizarre one.

Ballistic weapons. Spells and ki may fail, and swords and fists won't hurt, but a shotgun blast to the face will definitely spell a Fiend's doom.

As a result, the firearms market (both legal and illegal) has seen an increase in demand in multiple locations throughout Coreline.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> OK, cool.
> 
> Here's my backstory attempt so far:
> 
> The Tetsu ("Iron") Fiends are a recent plague that has appeared on the Core Timeline, a variation of demon that first manifested in the Ward of Nerima, Japan. Their name comes from their high capacity to withstand damage from most conventional and _un_conventional means of destruction. The place in which they first appeared and their vague stylization made people believe that maybe they came from some Anime Fiction, but once research found nothing, they were declared as native to this universe.
> 
> Their specific origins have not been confirmed by any official groups, but a theory that has gotten some popularity on the streets is that an Alternate of Tatewaki Kuno, in his ever-infinite arrogance, used some kind of summoning ritual to create a demon that would fit his specifications as a "proper" target for practicing and it backfired. HARD.
> 
> The above fact must be emphasized: they are resistant to MOST conventional and unconventional means of destruction. But they have a weakness, and it's a bizarre one.
> 
> Ballistic weapons. Spells and ki may fail, and swords and fists won't hurt, but a shotgun blast to the face will definitely spell a Fiend's doom.
> 
> As a result, the firearms market (both legal and illegal) has seen an increase in demand in multiple locations throughout Coreline.




I'll update the description in my post to the above, and maybe throw on some spell resistance and lower the fire resistance to balance it so the CR doesn't change for the two right now, and start coming up with some more Tetsu friends..  if you have ideas for specific types of friends, or ones with specific abilities,  send me a PM  and I'll put something together.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK, cool, dude.


----------



## kronos182

*Magellan Class*
The Magellan is the main battleship of the Earth Federation of the Gundam universe, heavily armed and armoured, with a hull loosely based on Earth naval ships. These ships were armed with seven dual barreled mega particle cannons as its main armaments, along with four missile launchers, and fourteen dual barreled machine guns for point defense. Magellans also carried a deployable shuttle to allow crew to travel to a planet's surface. They were not designed to carry mobile suits, or mechs, and any carried must be attached to the outside, with the pilots in their vehicles. While the Magellans are potent, they were no match for the Zeon ships with their compliment of mobile suits and mechs.
Once the Earth Federation stabilized after the 23 Hours, and formed alliances, it began replacing some of its fleet of Magellans with newer and better ships, with older models being sold to lower tech allies.

*Magellan (PL 5-6)*
Type: Subtype: Battleship
Size: Colossal (-8 size)
Tactical Speed: 3500
Defense: 2
Flat-Footed Defense: 
Autopilot Defense: 
Hardness: 30
Hit Dice: 350d20 (7000 hp)
Initiative Modifier: 
Pilot's Class Bonus: 
Pilot's Dex Modifier: 
Gunner's Attack Bonus: 
Length: 1073 ft
Weight: 63,400 tons
Targeting System Bonus: +3
Crew: 120
Passenger Capacity: 10
Cargo Capacity: 2000 tons
Grapple Modifier: +16
Base PDC: 62
Restriction: Mil +3

Attack:
Mega Particle Cannon -5 ranged 15d20 energy, x4, 7000 ft;
Or Multi-Shot CHE missile launchers -5 ranged, 6d12. ball, 19-20.
Attack of Opportunity: Point defense system -5 ranged (3d12x10 ballistic)

Standard PL(5-6) Design Spec: ventral mounted re-entry shuttle (standard shuttle)
Engines: fusion torch drive, thrusters
Armour: vanadium
Defense Systems: autopilot, radiation shielding, point defense system
Sensors: Class III, targeting system
Communications: Radio & Laser transceivers
Weapons: fire-linked mega particle cannons (7), 4 Multi-shot CHE missile
Grappling Systems: None
Notes: The layout of the mega particle cannons allows the Magellan to bring up to 2 cannons to bare on a single target if necessary, or allow it to fire almost every round in almost any directly with a single cannon as other recharge. Firing multiple cannons at a single target is similar to fire-linking, 2 turrets dealing 45d20. The multi-shot CHE missiles can be fire-linked in groups of 2 or 4.

*Mega Particle Cannon*
These cannons uses the same principles as beam weapons used on mobile weapons, only on a larger scale. Unfortunately, while these weapons are devastating, they have a slow rate of fire, able to fire once every other round.
Mega Particle Cannon (PL6)
Damage: 10d20
Critical: x4
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: 6000 ft
Rate of Fire: once every 2 rounds
Minimum Ship Size: Colossal
Purchase DC: 42
Restriction: Mil +3

*Multi-Shot CHE Launchers*
These are CHE launchers that can fire up to 6 missiles at once. If fired at a single target, treated as a fire-linked and battery of 3 missiles, dealing 9d12 ballistic damage, +2 to attack roll. Or can target up to 6 individual targets using a single attack roll at -5 for all targets. If less than 6 targets are selected, one additional missile will strike a random target already targeted by a missile. Carries enough missiles to fire 10 times before requiring reloading.
Magellans carries 4 additional reloads, but takes 1d4x5 rounds for each reload.


*Magellan mk2*
An upgraded version of the Magellan was developed after the One Year War, replacing the machine gun turrets with lasers for improved point defense systems, increased armour and improved engines to offset the added weight. The missile magazines were expanded and a pair of torpedo launchers are added for heavier strike capability. Six external ranks that hold two mechs or three RB-79 Ball units allow the Magellan mk2 to carry some mobile suits. The cargo bay is modified to retrieve and reload a single mobile suit or two RB-79s at once, but takes 2 rounds to enter or leave the bay. Although with these improvements, it still wasn't much of a match for Zeon ships.
Make the following changes to a Magellan to make it a mk2:
Add 10d20 die (+200 hit points);
Point Defense system deals fire damage (upgraded to lasers);
Add 2 additional reload for the Multi-Shot CHE Launchers;
Add two torpedo launchers with 6 mk1 torpedoes each, can fire fire-linked or individually;
Reduce cargo capacity to 1000 tons;
PDC +1

*Torpedo Mk1*
The first series of torpedoes were large, slow, took a long time to acquire a target lock, but had decent armour penetration and high damage. These torpedoes took between 5 and 10 seconds to lock on target, and once launched, weren't very quick, allowing anti-missile systems a chance to destroy them, or for enemy fighters to intercept and destroy them. This required the launching ship to fire the torpedoes at point blank range, putting the ship in range of many ship anti-fighter weapons.
Torpedo Mk1 (PL6)
Damage: 2d100
Critical: 20 x3
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: -
Rate of Fire: 2 rounds
Minimum Ship Size: Gargantuan
Purchase DC: 41 for 4 torpedoes.
Restriction: Mil (+4)Note: Point defense systems gain a +20% chance to hit torpedo. Requires two rounds to fire, one round to aim, requiring the firing ship to keep steady, either sitting still, or flying straight at the target, making no pilot checks except when hit by weapons fire (Pilot check DC 20) to remain steady, making an attack roll in the first round. The next round the pilot makes another attack roll with a +2 bonus to confirm target lock to launch the torpedo. If the first attack roll fails, the lock isn't established, or if the firing ship is attacked and the pilot fails the Pilot check, the lock is lost and must start again with another full round aiming then firing on the second around.Enemy fighters can attack launched torpedoes, Def 11, 20 HP, hardness 10.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well, a couple of other possible Tetsu Fiends... a "mastermind"-type that has a "rallying cry" power and some kind of vision-block ability (like smoke grenades) and a speed-type that attacks from unusual locations (dig/swim/flight).


----------



## Lord Zack

The Magellan actually stopped being the main battleship of the Earth Federation pretty early on, with Operation Stardust being the last gasp for that style of battleship. Now the Earth Federation would continue to use the design for a while, but it would be replaced in the next decade or so with the likes of the Dogosse Giar-class, Irish-class and finally the Ra Calium-class, which would be used for the rest of the Earth Federation's lifespan. So upon appearing on Coreline, the Earth Federation would have a minority of Magellan-class vessels and a majority of Ra Calium-class vessels in their battleship ranks.

I think you did a good job on the stats.


----------



## Lord Zack

YMS-03 Waff

MS-04 Bugu

Mobile Suit Gundam Origin has a lot of interesting mobile suits that don't appear in the original Universal Century timeline. I find the MS-04 particularly interesting because it is actually a prototype that is stronger than the later mass-production mobile weapons, like the Gundam is to the GM. It might see some use in Coreline as a sort of budget ace custom. The Waff might see some use as a work-type mobile suit, being mass-produced as MS-03 by factions with few mobile suits. Mobile Suit Gundam Origin has other interesting mobile weapons, like variant Gundams.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> The Magellan actually stopped being the main battleship of the Earth Federation pretty early on, with Operation Stardust being the last gasp for that style of battleship. Now the Earth Federation would continue to use the design for a while, but it would be replaced in the next decade or so with the likes of the Dogosse Giar-class, Irish-class and finally the Ra Calium-class, which would be used for the rest of the Earth Federation's lifespan. So upon appearing on Coreline, the Earth Federation would have a minority of Magellan-class vessels and a majority of Ra Calium-class vessels in their battleship ranks.
> 
> I think you did a good job on the stats.




The fluff I used from the wikia/mahq.net sites. the mk2 was my own estimates of what an upgraded model would be given that they didn't really specify what upgrades were (other than strapping some external racks). I at least made it so the ship could resupply its carried mechs and rb-79s in the field, although slower, and gave it a little more bite with a few torpedoes.
A smart commander will find ways to use the torpedoes other than just firing them off straight at the target.

I'll look into Mobile Suit Gundam Origin. I still have lots of things to work on, slowly getting through my list (the rest of the rx-7x series for example), more SW stuff.. more WH40k stuff.. and things that happen to grab my attention.


----------



## kronos182

*Hydra Scientist*
Hydra Scientists are the ones that develop new weapons and technology for Hydra, as well as research the occult for ways to give them a greater edge. The large backpacks they carry holds many medicines, drugs and scientific equipment as well as equipment for repairing the equipment of soldiers working with them.

*Low Level Hydra Scientist (Smart Ord 1/Dedicated Ord 1)*
CR 1;
Size: Medium-sized Human;
HD: 1d6-1 plus 1d66-1; hp 5
Mas: 8
Init: +1
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 14, Touch 12, flat-footed 13 (+1 Dex, +1 Class, +2 Hydra Light Armour)
BAB: +0
Grapple: +0
Attack: +0 melee (1d3 nonlethal, unarmed strike), or +1 ranged (2d6 Talon pistol)
Full Attack: +0 melee (1d3 nonlethal, unarmed strike), or +1 ranged (2d6 Talon pistol)
Special Attacks:
Special Qualities: For the Cause, Hydra Training, Experimental Serum Testing
FS: 5 ft by 5 ft
Reach: 5 ft
Allegiance: Hydra
Saves: Fort +2, Ref +1, Will +4.
Action Points: 0
Rep: +2
Abilities: Str 10, Dex 12, Con 8, Int 15, Wis 14, Cha 13
Occupation: Technician (Craft electronic, Knowledge technology, Research)
Skills: Computer Use +6, Craft (chemical) +8, Craft (electric) +9, Demolitions +4, Disable Device +6, Investigate +7, Knowledge (arcane lore) +4, Knowledge (earth and life sciences) +7, Knowledge (physical sciences) +9, Knowledge (popular culture) +4, Knowledge (technology) +10, Profession +3,  Read/Write English, Read/Write German, Speak English, Speak German, Research +6, Search +3.
Feats: Armour Proficiency (light), Personal Firearms Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Builder, Educated (knowledge physical sciences, knowledge technology).
Possessions: Hydra Light Armour, Talon Pistol, 4 ammunition clips, 5 chemical doses for Talon Pistol, 2d6 uses of various medical or drugs, scientific kits or portable lab, various scientific and medical gear and personal possessions.

*Mid Level Hydra Scientist (Strong Ord 3/Fast Ord 3)*
CR 5;
Size: Medium-sized Human;
HD: 3d6-3 plus 3d6-3; hp 15
Mas: 8
Init: +1
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 16, Touch 14, flat-footed 15 (+1 Dex, +3 Class, +2 Hydra Light Armour)
BAB: +3
Grapple: +3
Attack: +3 melee (1d3 nonlethal, unarmed strike), or +4 ranged (2d6 Talon pistol)
Full Attack: +3 melee (1d3 nonlethal, unarmed strike), or +4 ranged (2d6 Talon pistol)
Special Attacks:
Special Qualities: For the Cause, Hydra Training, Experimental Serum Testing
FS: 5 ft by 5 ft
Reach: 5 ft
Allegiance: Hydra
Saves: Fort +4, Ref +5, Will +2.
Action Points: 0
Rep: +2
Abilities: Str 10, Dex 12, Con 8, Int 16, Wis 14, Cha 13
Occupation: Technician (Craft electronic, Knowledge technology, Research)
Skills: Computer Use +9, Craft (chemical) +11, Craft (electric) +15, Demolitions +7, Disable Device +9, Investigate +12, Knowledge (arcane lore) +9, Knowledge (earth and life sciences) +11, Knowledge (physical sciences) +14, Knowledge (popular culture) +5, Knowledge (technology) +15, Profession +5,  Read/Write English, Read/Write German, Speak English, Speak German, Research +9, Search +5, Treat Injury +6.
Feats: Armour Proficiency (light), Personal Firearms Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Builder, Educated (knowledge physical sciences, knowledge technology).
Possessions: Hydra Light Armour, Talon Pistol, 4 ammunition clips, 5 chemical doses for Talon Pistol, 2d6 uses of various medical or drugs, scientific kits or portable lab, various scientific and medical gear and personal possessions.

*For the Cause*
As a move equivalent action, using training and Indoctoration techniques used by Hydra, the Rifle Trooper gains +1 to attack rolls for the next 1d4+1 rounds. If the Rifle Trooper has suffered damage and rests for at least 2 rounds, can heal 1d4 hit points. Useable 3 times per day.

*Hydra Training*
Hydra trains its soldiers fairly well, particularly in light armour and how to aim and fire their weapons better. Gains Light Armour Proficiency, and +1 to attack rolls with Hydra ranged weapons.

*Experimental Serum Testing*
The Hydra Scientist experiments with various chemicals, poisons and medications to try creating anything that can better fellow Hydra solders. Any time the Hydra Scientist uses any kind of chemical with a variable effect, the Scientist can make a Intelligence check DC 15 and can double the variable die. For example, if applying a healing chemical to a wounded soldier would normally heal 1d4 hit points, with a successful Intelligence check, can heal 2d4 instead.

*Talon Pistol*
The Talon pistol is the weapon issued to noncombat members, a 9mm pistol with a chemical reservoir on the back that can coat ammunition, typically with injury poisons or other chemicals.

*Talon Pistol (PL 5 Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 2d6
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: ballistic
Range Increment: 40 ft
Rate of Fire: S
Size: Small
Weight: 2.6 lbs
Ammo: 8 box plus 5 doses
Purchase DC: 16 Res (+2)
Notes: Chemical reservoir that can coat ammunition with a chemical, poison or toxin. Typically injury poisons or other chemicals used. Save DCs are reduced by 1 for any applied poisons or chemicals. Selecting to apply a chemical is a free action that must be done before the attack roll is made. Loading a single dose is a move action unless a speed loader is used.

*Anti-Coagulant Chemical*
This chemical can be applied to weapons, ammunition or injected into a target. The target must make a Fortitude save DC 16, or any time they suffer damage from a weapon, traps, energy attacks, or falling, but not from poisons, toxins or diseases, the target suffers 1 point of damage for 1d4 rounds, which stacks with multiple attacks, similar to the wounding ability. This damage can be stopped earlier with a successful Heal check DC 18, or by magical healing. Abilities such as Fast Healing doesn't cancel this damage, but Regeneration does.


*Hydra Synergies*
Hydra troops are trained to work together and this team work allows them to function more efficiently and even grant bonuses. These can be used for a little variation in fights against Hydra, or to make an encounter a little harder.

*Hydra Snipers*
If at least one other type of Hydra agent is within 30 feet (Scientist, Rifle Trooper, Vanguard, Soldier, Armoured Guard, Cannon Trooper, Power Armour Trooper, or other agents), all the Sniper and other agents gain +1 to Initiative.

*Hydra Soldier*
If at least one other type of Hydra agent is within 30 feet, and an ally makes an attack against an enemy within 30 feet of the Soldier, the Soldier can use an attack of opportunity to attack the same target with a ranged weapon, at -5 to attack roll, but also suffers a -2 to Defense on the next round.

*Hydra Scientist*
If the Scientist is within 30 feet of at least 2 other types of Hydra agents, when they use the Treat Injury or use equipment, spell or other means to restore hit points of an ally or themselves, they heal an extra 50% hit points.

*Hydra Vanguard*
If at least three different types of Hydra agents are within 30 feet of the Vanguard, those Hydra agents on a successful critical hit can Daze the target if the target fails a Fort save DC 14.


----------



## Lord Zack

I am wondering whether mobile weapon defenses like the I-field, the beam coating and the "Yata-no-Kagami" Anti-beam Defensive Reflection System should effect other particle-based weapons, like the PPC and phasers?

I was thinking of what a mobile weapon built specifically for fighting battlemechs might look like. For one thing armor may be emphasized.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

There is also the inverse. What would an anti-Gundam 'Mech would look like?

One of the big issues is the higher mobility. Second big issue, I guess, is that many of them have really crazy weapons.


----------



## Lord Zack

There's also crazy defenses too, like Gundanium armor. You'd need something heavy duty, like a PPC to stand a chance of getting through that.

I think you'd need something like that is to 'Mechs as Gundams are to regular mobile weapons.


----------



## kronos182

I'd say disintegrators.. molecular acids.. disassembler nanites, grey goo... anti-matter weaponry...


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Preferably something that hits very hard and precise with LOS. Most of the G-verses have some doohickey that ruins radar.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Preferably something that hits very hard and precise with LOS. Most of the G-verses have some doohickey that ruins radar.



other ways to detect stuff.. LIDAR, EM fields, visually, gravity.. mind you at great distances makes some of these methods more difficult or moot..

Oh.. other ways to defeat gundams.. psionics, gravity (just increased gravity or a black hole), magic.
Also.. you don't need to destroy a gundam to stop it..


----------



## kronos182

*FF-S3 Saberfish*
The Saberfish is an Earth Federation high-speed space and atmospheric fighter built by Hervic Company. The FF-S3 is an improvement over the original in that it could reach orbit on it's own, with the addition of four wing mounted thrusters, plus each of the thrusters houses 3 missiles, allowing it to carry 12 missiles, which is a huge improvement over the FF-3's only 4 25mm cannons. The thrusters can be jettisoned in an emergency, but the craft can't reach orbit without them. The Earth Federation still uses the Saberfish as defensive interceptors at bases and stations deep in their space, but have sold off many as newer craft are available. Typically the Saberfish is fitted with 12 CHE missiles, although KE submunition or similar types can be loaded instead.

*FF-S3 Saberfish* *(PL5)*
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Fighter
Size: Gargantuan (-4)
Tactical Speed: 4000 ft, 5000 ft afterburn only, 2500 (250) atmosphere
Defense: 6, +4 vs missiles
Flat-Footed Defense: 6
Autopilot Defense: 
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 8d20 (160 hp)
Initiative Modifier: 
Pilot's Class Bonus: 
Pilot's Dex Modifier: 
Gunner's Attack Bonus: 
Length: 50 ft
Weight: 40,560 lbs
Targeting System Bonus: +2
Crew: 1
Passenger Capacity: 0
Cargo Capacity: 60 lbs
Grapple Modifier: +8
Base PDC: 40
Restriction: Military (+3)

Attack: 4 fire-linked 25mm cannons -2 ranged 8d12, ball, x2, 3000 ft;
Or 2 fire-linked missiles (CHE) -2 ranged 9d12, ballistic, 19-20.

Attack of Opportunity: 
Standard PL(5) Design Spec: Disposable Thrusters x4, Twin engines, fire damage from atmospheric entry is halved
Engines: Fusion torch
Armour: Polymeric
Defense Systems: Ablative Heat Shielding
Sensors: Class II sensor, Targeting System, Missile Lock Alert
Communications: Radio transceiver
Weapons: 4 25mm cannons, 12 missiles (typically CHE)
Grappling Systems: none

*Variants

F-31 Saberfish*
The F-31 is a variant produced by the US military after obtaining the licensing rights to produce their own version. The disposable boosters are replaced with fixed two additional fusion torch engines with fuel to feed them boosting speed, mounted to the underside of the wings, with the addition of hydrogen injectors. In place of the disposable thrusters mounted on the upper wings are now dedicated missile launchers for a larger payload over the original 12. For additional protection, the F-31 mounts a chaff launcher with 10 bundles.
Make the following changes to a FF-S3 to make an F-31:
Remove Disposable Boosters;
Add additional fusion torch engines (making quad engines);
Increase speed to 4500 ft space (6000 ft afterburner);
Change 12 missiles to 2 missile launchers (typically CHE or KE submission) with 8 missiles each;
Add chaff launcher with 10 bundles;
PDC 43

*Trekker Variant*
This variant of the FF-S3 developed by group of mercenaries, called the Red Cloud, that had raided several older Starfleet bases, stealing as much technology as they could. The Trekker FF-S3 is fitted with older Federation technology, but it does make these fighters more formidable than standard ones. The Trekker has a thickened hull and additional hull plating which is fitted with Polarized Hull Plating technology which gives the craft greater resilience, but drains a lot of power, and thus the craft is fitted with additional power generators. Two of the 25mm cannons are removed and one pulse cannon is fitted under the nose, but has slow rate of fire due to the power limitations of the FF-S3, able to fire up to 10 times before needing 2 minutes to recharge.
Make the following changes to a FF-S3 to create a Trekker FF-S3:
Increase hit dice to 9d20 (189 hit points);
Decrease speed to 3750 ft;
Add Polarized Hull Plating;
Add 1 pulse cannon;
PDC 42.
Note: Polarized Hull Plating can only be active for 15 minutes instead of normal 30 minutes, before it requires being deactivated for 15 minutes. Phase cannon can only fire 10 times before needing 2 minutes to recharge.


*Polarized Hull Plating Defensive System*
An early defensive system developed for Starfleet in the mid 2100s, before deflector shield technology, a ship would be fitted with hull plating relays that would polarize the hull, strengthening the hull and making it more resistant to damage. It also has the advantage of making the ship more difficult to lock onto with most grappling systems. Activating Polarized Hull Plating takes a standard action, granting +5 to the ships hardness, and as long as the system has power (50% chance of this power not being interrupted) and active before the ship reaches 0 hit points, increases the ship's destruction threshold by 50%, and the ship only loses 1 hit point every 2 rounds. Most ships will have a separate power supply just for this system. Unfortunately a ship can not run this system indefinitely, and can only remain running for a maximum of 30 minutes before requiring at least 10 minutes of being inactive.
PDC: 5 + one half base PDC of starship.

*Phased Cannon*
Phased cannons are the precursor to phaser weapons, a phased energy beam weapon that had variable energy output. Usually mounted on retractable semi turrets to give them field of fire. Able to change damage by lowering the number of die to a minimum of 3d10 as a free action once per round.
Damage: 12d10
Damage Type: Fire/Energy
Range Increment: 5000 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Gargantuan
Purchase DC: 40
Restriction: Mil (+3)


----------



## Lord Zack

Take a look at this, look familiar? Well it should, since it's the basis for the Shadow Hawk 'Mech. Now the combat armors of Dougram don't seem to be that powerful compared to mobile suits, but consider another series of mecha also inspired by them, the Valkyrie series from Super Robot Wars. These include the Laz Angriff, which can be a formidable opponent to the protagonist's mecha (and can be chosen as the protagonist's mech in SRW Advance and also can be used in the Super Robot Wars OG games after Super Robot Wars Original Generation 2, albeit being upgraded to the Tesla Drive-equipped Laz Angriff Raven by OG Gaiden. So it's kind of like a flying BattleMech. There's also the variable fighters, many of which could be comparable to Gundams. So these mecha would probably inspire future 'Mechs. They would also perhaps be easier for MechWarriors to adapt to piloting.

A lot of BattleMechs I suspect are already a match for certain mobile suits, depending on the comparative technology advancement of the unit and whether certain technologies are available to the mobile suit or 'Mech in question. The semi-transparent coating technology that could protect from lasers went out of style as the Universal Century approached it's end, already becoming fairly obsolete by the end of the One Year War due to the proliferation of beam weapons. The beam-resistant coating also provides some protection against lasers, but it is unclear whether that was widely adopted. The even more advanced anti-beam coating was prohibitively expensive at least at its introduction and it is unclear whether it would provide the same protection against lasers. So let's pit say... a _Timber Wolf_ against the RMS-106 Hizack. The Hizack's standard weaponry includes a modified machine gun. It can optionally use either a beam rifle or a beam saber and it can also use a heat hawk. It can use only one weapon at a time. The Timber Wolf on the other hand has multiple laser weapons and inferior armor to the Timber Wolf. The Hizack does have considerable agility and considerable speed, but I'd give far better than even odds to the Timber Wolf. I might give the Hizack's successor the Marasai the edge over the Timber Wolf, though. Also a lot depends on the pilot too.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Guess the pilots are one of the most important factors. Whoever is quicker on the draw, more precise.


----------



## Lord Zack

I mean an Urbie is highly unlikely to beat a Gundam, but it could happen...

I am wondering if there is any information on the output of fusion engines used by BattleMechs. That will determine an important factor- whether they can use beam weapons. Also, there's the factor of how big are and how hot do Minovsky Ultra-Compact Fusion Reactor get? A potential reduction in bulk for reactors could be a great boon for future 'Mech development.

Also, I'm wondering just how impossible it would be to stat out the likes of mobile suits in BattleTech. Then beyond Real Robots like them are the Super Robots...


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well, if you go to a Btech forum and asked for help adapting a Gundam, first thing you get is the "heresy" snark and the second is the fact that Gundams are more human-like than Mechs in capacity to move around.

You can guess that the first guys to try to do all of that experimenting were crazy good ol' boys with way too much beer in their gullets.


----------



## kronos182

PPCs are energy weapons that deal thermal and kinetic energy, plus have a chance to overload electrical systems. I'd say on a critical hit the device/vehicle/mech/robot has to make a Fort save to resist suffering an overload (speed reduced, weapons knocked off line, reduced energy weapon damage, or inoperable for a short period of time).
Anti-Beam coatings and such technologies would provide a generic energy resistance against other energy weapons, but is optimized against beam weapons, just like anti laser coatings and tech are optimized against lasers. 
I'd think a PPC would deal half electrical and half piercing or bludgeoning? There is no damage type for a generic kinetic.. although technically slams, wing slams, tail slaps, etc don't list a damage type so those are 'generic' damage.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Imagine autofire PPCs.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Imagine autofire PPCs.



Such sweet carnage.. er.. I mean.. oh no.. the horrors.. think of the children


----------



## Lord Zack

Started a thread at the Coreline Boards about converting Coreline to Genesys. If some of the stuff in this thread could be cross-posted over there I'd appreciate it. It'd help to have an organized collection of all this stuff too.

There's definetly energy attacks that shouldn't be effected by anti-beam coating, for instance the Mazinger Z's breast fire, per Super Robot Wars, should go right through, for instance.

Wouldn't thermal energy translate to fire damage?


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> Started a thread at the Coreline Boards about converting Coreline to Genesys. If some of the stuff in this thread could be cross-posted over there I'd appreciate it. It'd help to have an organized collection of all this stuff too.
> 
> There's definetly energy attacks that shouldn't be effected by anti-beam coating, for instance the Mazinger Z's breast fire, per Super Robot Wars, should go right through, for instance.
> 
> Wouldn't thermal energy translate to fire damage?




Most technology designed to prevent various energies are usually type or semi generic.. so anti-beam are specialized against beam, and beam like weapons (maybe ppcs? and particle weapons), and anti-laser is great against lasers, but sucks against electricity and plasma.
Then there is non-specific energy which i suppose can bypass most energy resistances unless you have a blanket resistance to all energy (which is very rare and not as good as specific).

I'd have to look up the mazinger z.. 
Sonic, acid and cold are the few energies that need to be very specific.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Makes clear that I need to figure out hiow that system works. Get a copy of that system's rulebook, while I'm at it.


----------



## kronos182

*Cloakshape Fighter*
The Cloakshape fighter is an older space and atmospheric fighter that was developed and built before the Clone Wars. With its large wings and tube body, it was not particularly agile or powerful, but it has a reinforced hull that makes it quite durable. It had a comparatively small power plants that made them less ideal for combat in space, but the wide wings made them stable platforms for planetary defense, and allowed extended flight times as the fighter could glide at decent speeds to reduce fuel usage, and good lift for easier ascent.
Cloakshapes are armed with two lasers and some are fitted with a pair of concussion missile launchers, but lacked shields and hyperdrives. They were designed with modular systems and are easily customizable. There are very few Cloakshapes that are still to original specs.
In Coreline the Cloakshape is a fairly cheap ship and is found amongst many pirate and private groups, small planetary militias operate many for planetary defense.

*Cloakshape Fighter (PL6)*
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Fighter
Size: Huge (-2)
Tactical Speed: 3000 ft
Defense: 8 (10 base -2 size)
Flat-Footed Defense: 8 (10 base - 2 size)
Autopilot Defense: 
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 8d20 (160 hp)
Initiative Modifier: 
Pilot's Class Bonus: 
Pilot's Dex Modifier: 
Gunner's Attack Bonus: 
Length: 49.2 ft
Weight: 15,600 lbs
Targeting System Bonus: +1
Crew: 1
Passenger Capacity: 0
Cargo Capacity: 90 lbs
Grapple Modifier: 
Base PDC: 31
Restriction: Res (+2)

Attack: 
2 fire-linked laser -1 ranged 9d8, 20, fire, 3000 ft, s/a or 1 

Attack of Opportunity:

Bonuses:
Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Simple Controls, Ejector Seat
Engines: Ion engine
Armour: Polymeric
Defense Systems: 
Sensors: Class II, Targeting System, Missile Lock Alert
Communications: Radio Transceiver
Weapons: 2 Laser cannons
Grappling Systems:

*Simple Controls*
The starfighter has extremely simple controls, allowing someone without Starship Operations feat to only suffer -2 to Pilot checks with the starfighter.

*Ejector Seat*
The cockpit is fitted with a seat that has rocket boasters, and designed to quickly blast away the canopy, or top hatch to eject the seat and pilot to safety in the event the craft is destroyed immediately. Upon the craft reaching 0 hit points, the ejection system will eject the pilot safely away. However if the craft would be destroyed (see table 7-5 for destruction threshold, d20 Future pg 113 for negative hit points for ship type) by the attack that bought the equipped craft to 0 and below, the ejection seat still ejects the pilot, but must make a Reflex save DC 18, failure the pilot suffers half damage from the ship's destruction (10d6), success means the pilot only suffers 1/4 the damage (5d6). The pilot must have a space suit or other means to survive the vacuum of space. If the ship is destroyed while in a planetary atmosphere, it is equipped with a parachute to safely land.
The ejector seat is also equipped with a distress beacon which can be programmed for either general distress on all frequencies, or set to only friendly forces.

*Options*
The cloakshape fighter is easily modifiable with many options available.
Many common upgrades include missile launchers, shield generator, hyperdrive, other weapons.

*Tail*
This addition is a twin boom tail that is fitted to the rear of the ship, giving it improved atmospheric maneuvering. Grants +2 equipment bonus to Pilot checks for making maneuvers in an atmosphere. Adds +20 hit points to the ship.
PDC: 15

*Expanded Cockpit*
The cockpit is expanded to allow for a second person, typically used in courier units or trainers. Reduce hit points by -10 hp, increase passenger capacity to 1, add 20 lbs of cargo.
PDC: 15

*Expanded Cargo*
The area behind the cockpit is expanded into a cargo section. Technically people could stay in the cargo area, but there are no seats and they can be bounced around and hurt during maneuvering. Increase cargo capacity by 300 lbs. In theory two people can sit in the area, but risk suffering 1d6 subdual damage every time the ship changes course, or 2d4 subdual damage every time the ship is struck by weapon damage or sudden combat maneuvers.
PDC: 13

*Living Area*
The area behind the cockpit is expanded and turned into a small living area with a small food storage area, food prep space, refresher unit and a bunk that doubles as a seat with a folding table.
PDC: 13

*Star Commuter 2000*
The Star Commuter 2000 is an unarmed hyperdrive-equipped shuttle manufactured by Sacul Industries, used to ferry groups of passengers to nearby planets. These block shaped craft, with two airfoils angling out from the top of the rear, with a single hatch/boarding ramp on the port side close to the front, carried up to 24 passengers and were piloted by a RX-Series pilot droid. These craft were short ranged, not particularly fast, but were cheap and plentiful, used in many systems as a ferry.

*Star Commuter 2000 (PL6)*
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Shuttle
Size: Colossal
Tactical Speed: 2500 ft
Defense: 3 (10 base -8 size +1 Dex)
Flat-Footed Defense: 2 (10 base - 8 size)
Autopilot Defense: 
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 8d20 (160 hp)
Initiative Modifier: +1
Pilot's Class Bonus: +0
Pilot's Dex Modifier: +1
Gunner's Attack Bonus: 
Length: 75 ft
Weight: 220,600 lbs
Targeting System Bonus: +0
Crew: 1 (Trained +3, RX-Series droid)
Passenger Capacity: 24
Cargo Capacity: 2,000 lbs
Grapple Modifier: +16
Base PDC: 40
Restriction: Lic (+1)

Attack: 

Attack of Opportunity:

Bonuses:
Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Navicomp, RX-Series droid pilot, docking port/tube
Engines: thrusters, Ion engine, Class x3 Hyperdrive
Armour: Alloy Plating
Defense Systems: 
Sensors: Class II
Communications: Radio Transceiver
Weapons: None
Grappling Systems:

*RX Series Pilot Droid*
The RX Series pilot droid were produced by Industrial Automation were designed for use in transport starships, particularly shuttles, light freighters and similar craft. They came equipped with three manipulator arms, internal cargo storage units, on board navi-comp for calculating hyperspace jumps as well as store several pre-calculated jump co-ordinates, comp-link probe for linking to computer systems. Instead of legs and wheels, these droids had a low level repulsorlift in their base to allow them to move about above the ground, however slowly. Their heads had a helmet-like shape with two photoreceptors that look like eyes and could speak several languages. They usually had a talkative and perky personality. Many owners modify these droids with any number of additional tools, equipment or abilities, but many stripped the repulsorlift and bolted the droids into the pilot spot on some transports.

CR: 1
Size: Medium (4 ft, 1.6 inches)
Hit Points: 1d10+5 (15)
Init: +1
Speed: 15 ft
Defense: 11 (+1 Dex)
Hardness: 
BAB/Grp: +0
Attack: unarmed +1 melee 1d3+1
FS/Reach: 5/5  ft
Special Attacks: 
Special Qualities: 
Saves: Fort +0 , Reflex +1 , Will +0
Abilities: Str 12, Dex 13, Con -, Int 11, Wis 10, Cha 5
Skills: Computer Use +4, Craft Electrical +4, Craft Mechanical +4, Knowledge Technology +4, Listen +2, Navigate +4, Pilot (Ultralight) +3, Repair +3, Search +2, Spot +0
Feats: Starship Operations: Ultralight

Frame: biodroid
Locomotion: light repulsorlift
Manipulators: 1 grapple claw, multiple extendable tools
Armour: None
Superstructure: 
Sensors: Class VI
Skill Software: Skill Net (+4): Craft Electrical, Mechanical, Knowledge Technology, Navigate, Skill Net (+2) Computer Use, Pilot, Search, Repair
Feat Software: Starship Operations: Ultralight
Accessories: Dex upgrade, internal storage (20 lbs), complink, tool mount x4 (mounted on body), vocalizer, mechanicomp sensor, electricomp sensor, video & photo recorders, holo projector & recorder, radio, electrical tool kit deluxe, mechanical tool kit deluxe, multipurpose tool, fire extinguisher (5 uses) heuristic processors, navi-comp
PDC: 22

*Heuristic Processor*
The RX series droids are able to learn new skills and feats, and take on ordinary classes (see d20 modern pg 270 Support Characters), but must relate to the medical field in some way.

*Light Repulsorlift*
The droid moves about on a low level repulsorlift system, allowing it to float above the ground up to 12 inches, but typically only 6 inches, moving at a speed of 15 ft.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

No StarSpeeders?


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> No StarSpeeders?



Not yet...


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Awesome.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Awesome.



They're on my list of many other things to get done.. just working through the list, bit by bit.


----------



## kronos182

*StarSpeeder 3000*
The StarSpeeder 3000 is a lightly armed, hyperdrive-equipped transport, used to ferry groups of passengers to nearby planets. These block shaped craft, with an angled front, with a hatch/boarding ramp on the each side close to the front, carried up to 40 passengers and were piloted by a RX-Series pilot droid with an astromech co-pilot/mechanic, typically an R2 or R3 series. These craft were mid ranged, not particularly fast, but were cheap and plentiful, used in many systems as a ferry. They were armed with two lasers under the nose for defense and were lightly shielded. The lasers are typically controlled by the astromech, but are rarely used.

*Star Commuter 2000 (PL6)*
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Shuttle
Size: Colossal
Tactical Speed: 2500 ft
Defense: 3 (10 base -8 size +1 Dex)
Flat-Footed Defense: 2 (10 base - 8 size)
Autopilot Defense: 
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 10d20 (200 hp), 50 hp shields
Initiative Modifier: +1
Pilot's Class Bonus: +0
Pilot's Dex Modifier: +1
Gunner's Attack Bonus: 
Length: 96 ft
Weight: 230,100 lbs
Targeting System Bonus: +0
Crew: 2 (Trained +3, RX-Series droid), Astromech
Passenger Capacity: 40
Cargo Capacity: 5,000 lbs
Grapple Modifier: +16
Base PDC: 41
Restriction: Lic (+1)

Attack: 
2 fire-linked laser -7 ranged 9d8, 20, fire, 3000 ft, s/a

Attack of Opportunity:

Bonuses:
Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Navicomp, RX-Series droid pilot, astromech co-pilot/mechanic, docking port/tube
Engines: thrusters, Ion engine, Class x3 Hyperdrive
Armour: Alloy Plating
Defense Systems: Light Shields
Sensors: Class II
Communications: Radio Transceiver
Weapons: 2 fire-linked laser cannons
Grappling Systems: None


----------



## kronos182

*Gallop-Class Hovercraft*
The Gallop-class is a land based hovercraft mobile suit transport developed  by the Principality of Zeon during the One Year War. The box-shaped hull, with large front hatch, two jet pods mounted on 'wings' jutting from the back were designed with an emphasis on movement and speed than firepower. Above the hull is a small tower that is a navigation, with battle bridges mounted on either side of the main hatch, the crew goes to during combat operations. The Gallop can carry 3 mobile suits, sized of Zaku-Iis and Goufs. The rear has a coupler for a trailer cargo module for additional supplies for extended mission. Armament wise, the Gallop is fitted with two twin machineguns for anti-aircraft protection and two 120mm cannons in a turret on the top.
The Gallop is 32 squares (157 ft) long, 29 squares (146.6 ft) wide, provides full cover to the crew. Takes one round to deploy a mech, and two to recover a mech.

Crew: 6
Passengers: 3 mech pilots
Cargo: 10 tons
Init: -3
Maneuver: -5
Top Speed: 180 (18)
Defense: 4
Hardness: 30
Hit Points: 110
Size: Colossal
Purchase DC: 51
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: 120mm tank cannon x2, 2 twin-machine gun turrets, fire-control computer, thermal/nightvision for driver, gunner and commander, GPS, military radio, headlights, repair system.
Notes: No penalties for firing 120mm tank cannon or twin machine guns while vehicle is moving, NBC protection grants +4 to Fort saves.


NameDamageCriticalDam TypeRange IncrROFMagazineController120mm Tank Cnanon (2)10d12*20Ball150 ftSingle1* (80 rds ea)GunnerTwin Machine Guns (2)3d1220Ball200 ftS, A3000 rds eaaSecondary Gunners

*Cargo Module*
This large cargo module is about as large as the Gallop, able to carry 500 tons of cargo, plus has living space area in the upper area for 10 people. Adds 50 hit points to the Gallop, but can be targeted separately, Def 4, but benefits from pilot's bonuses to Defense while attached to the Gallop. While attached, applies a -20 (2) speed penalty, -1 to Maneuver and Initiative.
PDC: 19

*Civilian Model*
This version removes all the weapons and targeting systems, replaces the military radio with a civilian communication system. The two battle bridges are converted to living quarters, kitchen is added. The spacious cargo section can be modified to a multi-level cargo or living space, or can remain as is for holding civilian mechs. The cargo storage is expanded with the removal of all the weapons and military equipment
Make the following changes to make a Civilian Model Gallop:
Reduce Def to 2;
Remove all weapons;
Increase passenger capacity to 10;
Reduce crew to 3;
Increase cargo to 20 tons;
PDC: 30


----------



## marcoasalazarm

BTW, found this:









						Mobile Suit Genesys
					

A table top RPG based on Mobile Suit Gundam, using the Genesys RPG system




					mobilesuitgenesys.wordpress.com
				












						Savage Gundam
					

A Savage Worlds RPG based on Mobile Suit Gundam




					savagegundam.wordpress.com
				












						Big Tray-class - MechaBay
					

The Big Tray-class was a line of land battleship produced by the Earth Federation. Notable ships of the line were the Bhatan and the Marketia.




					mechabay.com


----------



## Lord Zack

I imagine it'd be possible to modify the Gallop to include some of the adjustable mobile suit racks used on later versions of the Musai to allow the use of Dom or other-sized mobile weapons. In fact, I imagine that this might become standard on Principality of Zeon Gallops.

Also check this out: Star Wars Legion Models - Page 2 - The Piazza

These are meant to be regular Spacetroopers, but in Coreline? Well they could very well be Spacetroopers in Terminator Armor.

Regarding Spacetroopers, I imagine them to be among the most prominent users of mobile suits in the GFFA. This applies even more to Spacetroopers in the Milky Way galaxy.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> I imagine it'd be possible to modify the Gallop to include some of the adjustable mobile suit racks used on later versions of the Musai to allow the use of Dom or other-sized mobile weapons. In fact, I imagine that this might become standard on Principality of Zeon Gallops.
> 
> Also check this out: Star Wars Legion Models - Page 2 - The Piazza
> 
> These are meant to be regular Spacetroopers, but in Coreline? Well they could very well be Spacetroopers in Terminator Armor.
> 
> Regarding Spacetroopers, I imagine them to be among the most prominent users of mobile suits in the GFFA. This applies even more to Spacetroopers in the Milky Way galaxy.




While Imperial Spacetroopers in Terminator armour is visually awesome, I don't think they'd field many, if any..
1) Expensive to produce and acquire the materials to build to spec.
2) designed for much larger than average troopers 
3) How many holy wars would the Imperium or Adeptus Mechanicus wage to recover their holy tech? Which could be a good factor in someone's campaign.

Although once I get the terminator armour stated, there is nothing to stop me from creating some Imperial versions for fun.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well, the current versions are made for Space Marines, but the origins of the Terminator Armour was for use in blast furnace and reactor maintenance... as in walking in there while they were active.

The Iron Man "Igor" armor also resembles a Terminator Armour except for the heavy hydraulic jack on its back and I guess a few of the regular Iron Man features.









						Mark XXXVIII - Igor
					

The Mark XXXVIII (Mark 38), also known by its name as "Igor", is a Heavy Lifting Suit, and was one of several new Iron Man Armors created by Tony Stark as a part of the Iron Legion. The armor was created sometime after the Battle of New York. It was featured in Iron Man 3, and made it's debut...




					ironman.fandom.com
				




Heck, the new Marine suits like Centurion Armor and the Dreadknight holler "Hulkbuster" in concept (guy, power armor, bigger power armor).

Heh... wonder how many Mechanicus would think Stark is a Heretek or one of those in touch with the Omnissiah? And there is also a whole alien race that worships Tony (the "Stark". Think they were enemies of the original (Year 3000) Guardians of the Galaxy).









						Stark (Race)
					

During the second invasion of Earth by the Martian Masters in 2001, Tony Stark (Iron Man) of Earth-691 launched an arsenal of technology into space, believing that it would be devastating for the Martians to possess such technology. The rocket carrying the technology slingshot past the sun...




					marvel.fandom.com


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Well, the current versions are made for Space Marines, but the origins of the Terminator Armour was for use in blast furnace and reactor maintenance... as in walking in there while they were active.
> 
> The Iron Man "Igor" armor also resembles a Terminator Armour except for the heavy hydraulic jack on its back and I guess a few of the regular Iron Man features.
> 
> Heh... wonder how many Mechanicus would think Stark is a Heretek or one of those in touch with the Omnissiah? And there is also a whole alien race that worships Tony (the "Stark". Think they were enemies of the original (Year 3000) Guardians of the Galaxy).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stark (Race)
> 
> 
> During the second invasion of Earth by the Martian Masters in 2001, Tony Stark (Iron Man) of Earth-691 launched an arsenal of technology into space, believing that it would be devastating for the Martians to possess such technology. The rocket carrying the technology slingshot past the sun...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> marvel.fandom.com




Mechanicus would probably be after Stark for creating artificial intelligences.. JARVIS.. FRIDAY to name a few.. Ultron would be their big point.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Oh, definitely. Abominable Intelligences are almost a given with him. Well... depending on the 'verse.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Oh, definitely. Abominable Intelligences are almost a given with him. Well... depending on the 'verse.



way too many..
I saw a picture of an R2 unit attached to hulk buster armour as well as a hulk buster done up as a specialized Stormtrooper. You know I'll do those soon..


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Looking forward to them.

Dumb question... how would you stat up stuff from "NGE"? Like, a cookie-cutter Eva and those VTOL vehicles?


----------



## Lord Zack

Though keep in mind that there is likely more than one faction of the Mechanicus on Coreline, like the Empire of the Milky Way/ Galactic Empire-aligned Forge World I have mentioned before. Some of these might be more heretechial than others, even to the point of using AI.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> Though keep in mind that there is likely more than one faction of the Mechanicus on Coreline, like the Empire of the Milky Way/ Galactic Empire-aligned Forge World I have mentioned before. Some of these might be more heretechial than others, even to the point of using AI.




Oh yeah.. all the droids in Star Wars would be seen as abominations to the Mechanicus.
As Lord Zack says, there are most likely different factions.
A forge world in the Galactic Empire.. That can be a problem.. as if it's a Palpatine run GE, the Adeptus Mechanicus there would not like ol' Palpatine trying to run the show as we all know he would. 
Also they'd have to change a lot of how they do things and accept droids/AIs as the Empire would use them and probably wouldn't look too


----------



## Lord Zack

I'm pretty sure we've established that its the Fel Empire in Coreline. If Palpatine's around he hasn't shown his face...


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well, dunno... if "Rise of Skywalker" doesn't has a grip in the Line as a canon event of the GFFA (even if it does, I think it would be a weak one), then there is "Dark Empire".


----------



## Lord Zack

Oh, I had forgotten Rise of Skywalker. However, if the Dark Empire exists it'd probably be in secrecy, biding its time. Too many strong rivals, including another version of himself if he knows about him. There's nothing stopping it from working behind the scenes to weaken it's opposition, however. Palpatine might even offer boons to certain factions like the First Order, in order to fight their mutual enemies.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK, so we may have at least two "resurrected" Palpatines running around.


----------



## Lord Zack

Two from the source material and probably alternates as well. I wonder if younger versions of him might be able to get away with passing himself off as non-Sith.

By the way, have any of you watched JoJo's Bizarre Adventure?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Nope, haven't. I am pretty much behind lots of stuff I am pretty sure I should be watching for this thing.

You guys know if it's on Crunchyroll? Free Crunchyroll? Don't really have the cash for Premium right now.


----------



## Lord Zack

Sadly no, not for free.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Ouch. It's all I can say.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Ouch. It's all I can say.



It's on Netflix if you have that. Season 2 just showed up on Netflix. I need to get watching Crunchyroll as I am paying for it, just haven't watched it in over a month


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Don't think it's available in the Latin America version.


----------



## Lord Zack

Netflix is how I happen to be watching it. I am wondering whether the power of Hamon would be effective against all vampires and possibly other undead, not just those from JoJo. I think it is possible, given how it works. Imagine if a Belmont managed to learn how to use Hamon alongside their other tricks, perhaps even in combination with their signature Vampire Killer whip...

I also think Hamon could be considered a form of Ki Control, learnable by other Ki Wielders. I wonder how far this would extend- could a Jedi learn Ki techniques? Could a user of Chakra? Could Goku use his excellent mimicry abilities to copy Naruto's Rasengan?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well, considering that I have a character in one Coreline fanfiction that has the capacity to copy techniques, I think that the limit is that you can't learn something if your not built for it. Ki users can learn Jedi or Sith code, but the Force may not like them. Jedi could learn how to do the Kamehameha, but it runs on a bit of a different wavelength (we are talking something similar to the difference between UV and visible light). Chakra user could probably learn how to use Ki. As for Goku learning the Rasengan, don't see why not, but my limited memory of how that technique works makes me think that it's kind of like the Destructo Disk, only replace "cut" with "drill" or "vaccum".


----------



## Lord Zack

I don't think there's very much difference between the concept of chi/ki and the Force at all. Let's take a look at its definition over at the Free Dictionary, for instance: "The vital force believed in Taoism and other Chinese thought to be inherent in all things. The unimpeded circulation of chi and a balance of its negative and positive forms in the body are held to be essential to good health in traditional Chinese medicine."


----------



## marcoasalazarm

The Force is more often sold as a living, thinking being than regular Anime Ki. The Force probably thinks Goku and people who replicate him are too dumb.


----------



## Lord Zack

If the Force could control who used it, there wouldn't be any Sith or other Darksiders.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Yeah, but I'm also trying to say that if everybody who could learn how to use Ki would make the leap to using Force, then it would get boring.


----------



## Lord Zack

Well I could probably agree with that. I'd say it's more that people like Goku don't really have the mentality to pursue force training. Also pretty much anybody can pursue Ki training, but only some are force sensitive.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

There's people who don't have access to Ki, either. Then again, they can also be dangerous without it.

Same thing: if the only way to kick a DBZ character's rear end is to fight exactly like one, then it would be boring. I am more of a "shove shotgun in Dark Goku's face and give him both barrels" kind of guy, even if it supposedly makes no sense.


----------



## Lord Zack

Well, Farmer with Shotgun has half the power level as Goku starts off with, so he could probably put up a decent fight against Kid Goku . Also, Resurrection F shows that if a Ki user is off his guard he can be harmed a lot easier, perhaps even as easily as a normal man. A Ki user isn't inherently more poweful than anyone else, remember that the likes of Nappa and Vegeta were surprised to see Kakarot had a power level of over eight thousand, and he's a Sayian who are renowned for being powerful. It's just that the Z Fighters have managed to get extremely powerful.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

True. But I what I mean is there's times I wanna play a campaign or write a story and have a character going Rambo or Doom Slayer on those guys and don't feel like the obvious resolution is getting splattered all over the countryside.


----------



## Lord Zack

I mean depending on when in their lives the Dragon Ball characters are that could be possible. If they are too powerful, then that's like trying to take on Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagann with a Zaku.


----------



## kronos182

I don't think using the force is the same as Ki, chakra or similar abilities. Those are inner energy, typically, while the force is a living energy that is activated/used by use of microscopic organisms.  Think of the force like the macielia (spelling?) network of mushrooms.. a great network that connects many other organisms, usually for beneficial effects for all involved. However some of those plants connected could actually be harmful and use the network for their own benefit while harming others (dark side force). The network will work to remove the bad (bring balance by destroying the dark force). Sometimes it'll destroy/fight the good ignition perceives coming trouble like killing a few health plants that could restrict proper health of others later (allowing the light side to retreat for a while, like Yoda and obi wan learning force techniques to become force ghosts, after a harmful organism aka darkside tricked force aka the clone wars).

If that makes any sense. So.. in theory, Goku could have midiclorians as all living beings according to star wars do, but they could be incredibly low, or his connection to them is cut off by focusing on his ki.
Which raises the question of if things like the midiclorians are supposed to be in all living things in star wars, does that apply outside that fiction, and will other things from other fictional verses affect others that are similar?.

Edit
Goku could possibly learn to create a Ki power that is similar to a force power like shoot lightning or redirect blaster bolts.. think he can deflect energy blasts any way. And if what he uses is similar to ki that naruto uses, he could learn those, given proper training or similar skills to help copy or approximate


----------



## marcoasalazarm

If Goku doesn't has midis his way to connect with the Force has some more resistance than if he did. Versions of him that have Midis probably are from SW verses where Saiyans exist and most of them are like Mandalorians with a "killer gorilla" motif.

Heh... imagine Vegeta as The Mandalorian, Trunks and Baby Yoda as "Bros". Or I guess it's more like the Fetts.

A connection between Midis and that network from ST sounds interesting, btw.

Things from other Fiction verses that don't have SW elements don't have midis. Heck, I am pretty sure not all SW verses have Midis. Before that thing got introduced, say for example in the WEG SWRPG and thus early Legends, there was a concept of people who believe enough in the Force to have a very tiny connection. Not enough to make Jedi, but it's like Quijote saying that the windmills are Giants and turns out one of them is a transforming Mecha.

In "modern" SW, a character that could be considered an example is Chirrut Imwe. The movie leaves well enough unresolved about what he can do that it still works.

On the Line, the Force has more power than ever, and has less power than ever. More power because, yeah, it can allow people to be empowered by it even if they normally wouldn't (although it may not be easy). Less power because it's one of many damn weird mystical things out there.

Still I think I need to think this. I mean, cabin fever is an (expletive deleted).

I was thinking if organizing a game. Pretty much "seat of the pants" stuff, but still, people walking through a weird post-apocalyptic "Last Action Hero" world raising hell is better than staring at a wall.

You guys with me?


----------



## Lord Zack

Sounds interesting.


----------



## kronos182

*Symbiotes (Klyntar)*

The Klyntar race, better known as the Symbiotes, are a species of inorganic, amorphous, symbiotic extraterrestrials, possibly created, or at least experimented on by primordial deity Knull. They can bond with a host, granting it great strength, speed, and possibly other abilities, and were used by Knull to conquer and devour planets. They eventually were separated from Knull and formed their own society and expunge all knowledge that they were used for evil and dedicated themselves as a force of good. Corrupted Symbiotes, or feral ones, return to evil ways, and are banished or destroyed by the rest of the Klyntar race.
Once a Symbiote is bonded to a host, and depending on the level of the bonding, the host is granted enhanced physical abilities, limited enhanced healing and increased durability from damage. If the host has special powers, the Symbiote can mimic some of these abilities, and if it lives long enough and bonds with a new host, or abandons its original host for a new one, can grant the new host a version of those abilities the Symbiote has mimicked. Symbiotes also have a genetic memory, able to pass along information, and abilities to its offspring, and with a strong bond with a host can share some of these memories. Symbiote offspring are usually slightly more powerful than their progenitor's, having their abilities and knowledge, and usually an enhanced version, or develop greater resistances than its progenitor. Symbiotes do have a number of weaknesses, including heat and powerful sonic vibrations, and some are even vulnerable to other types of damage such as electricity or potent psionic attacks. Depending on a Symbiotes disposition, and the host's strength of will, and the level of bonding, the symbiotic relationship can be a partnership, or the host being completely dominate or the symbiote can take control. Even if the host and Symbiote have a good bond or the host completely dominate, in times of great stress or anger, or even if the host is severely hurt, the Symbiote can take control, particularly if the Symbiote is corrupted or feral, and will typically be quite violent and even engage in acts of cannibalism.
In Coreline, most Symbiotes encountered are corrupted or feral ones as most of the 'good' Klyntar race keep to themselves, or spend time hunting down corrupted Symbiotes.


*Symbiote*
CR 1;
Small; Aberration
Hit Dice: 2d8; hp ; Mas —; Init ;
Speed: 20 ft, Climb 20 ft;
Defense 12, touch 11, flat-footed 11 (+1 size, +1 natural);
BAB: +1; Grap +5;
Attack: +2 melee tentacle  (1d4+1);
Full Attack:
FS: 5 ft. by 5 ft.; Reach 10 ft.;
SQ: Symbiote traits, Improved Grab;
AL: Self;
SV: Fort +0, Ref +0, Will +3;
Action Points: 0;
Reputation: +2;
Ability Scores: Str 13, Dex 10, Con 11, Int 5, Wis 8, Cha 3.
Skills: Climb +4, Hide +8, Listen +2, Move Silently +4, Search +1, Spot +2, Survival +1
Feats:
Advancement: 2-5 HD small, 6-8 HD medium.
Organization: None.

*Species Traits
Vulnerabilities:* Klyntar/Symbiotes are vulnerable to fire and sonic damage, suffering double damage from these sources, and damage from these sources take twice as long to heal.
*Damage Reduction (Ex):* Due to the amorphous nature of symbiotes, they are resistant to damage, with DR 5.
*Improved Grab (Ex):* To use this ability, the symbiote must hit a single target with its tentacle. If it gets a hold, it automatically deals damage, with the option at no penalty of doing subdual damage each round the hold is maintained. It can also attempt to Bond with the target.
Genetic Memory: The symbiotes pass on knowledge from parent to offspring. This even applies to abilities of hosts. If the host had super powers, the symbiote will mimic those powers to the best of its abilities, and will pass those on to its offspring. These can include super strength, speed, abilities like web shooting, etc.
Spawn Offspring (Ex): After reaching 4 hit dice, or being bonded to a host for more than 2 years, the symbiote will break off a piece of itself to create an offspring, which will immediately seek a host of its own.
*Bond (Ex):* Symbiotes bond with hosts as a source of food and protection, greatly enhancing the host. The symbiote must be in contact with a creature in order to bond, successfully grapple an unwilling target, or simple physical contact for willing hosts. An unwilling host must make a Fort save DC 20 each round of physical contact the symbiote makes to resist it trying to bond with them. On a failed save, the symbiote bonds and the host must make a Will save DC 15 + Symbiote's Con modifier +1 per failed Will save, every 12 hours or the symbiote takes control. A successful save means the host is in control, but prone to bouts of anger, and can attempt another Fort save to remove the symbiote, but at -4 penalty. When the symbiote is in charge, it will seek out food and hunt living creatures, with some symbiotes preferring the flesh of intelligent beings.
When bonded, the host, referred to as the base creature, gains the Symbiote template.

*Symbiote Template*
Once bonded, the symbiote covers the whole host's body and grants the host a number of abilities including enhanced strength, durability, ability to form weapons. The host, as long as the symbiote is not in control, can have the symbiote recede into their body, hidden away. While hidden, the host can't draw on any of the abilities granted by the symbiote except for Fast Healing and the speed increase. It is a free action for the symbiote to cover or uncover the host. If the symbiote is in control, it will not recede ever.

The recipient retains all their abilities and gain the following abilities.
Size: Remains the same
Hit Points: +20 +3 per HD of host.
Speed: +5 ft
Special Attacks: Form Objects, Pseudopods
Special Qualities: Extraordinary Strength, Enhanced Durability, Damage Reduction, Natural Defense, Fast Heal 3, symbiote traits.
Abilities: +4 Str, +2 Dex, +2 Con
ECL: +4

*Damage Reduction (Ex)*
The dense material that makes up the symbiote grants the host Damage Reduction 5 +1 per 5 HD of the host.

*Natural Defense (Ex)*
The matter of the symbiote is able to absorb or deflect attacks, helping protect the host, granting a Natural Defense +1 +1 per 5 HD of the host.

*Extraordinary Strength (Ex)* +4 Str
The recipient has enhanced strength, as reflected in ability bonuses, plus the recipient's carrying capacity is calculated as if the recipient had Strength +10 higher, not encumbered until reaches heavy load, unarmed strikes deal lethal damage without penalty. The recipient's unarmed strikes are 1d4+Str lethal damage instead of the normal 1d3 for medium sized creatures. (If larger, increase to next size die). All of the recipient's melee attacks will deal + Strength Modifier x2, and when using the Power Attack feat, the bonus damage is doubled.

*Enhanced Durability (Ex)*
The recipient is tougher than normal, able to shrug off light wounds, gaining a weak form of damage reduction. Damage from unarmed strikes, even if they would deal lethal damage, falling and bludgeoning attacks are converted to nonlethal damage (see d20 Modern pg 141). The recipient's massive damage threshold is considered to be double normal (normally equal to Con score plus any bonuses from feats). GM Note: Against foes with super strength (other super strong or powered opponents) don't have their damage converted to nonlethal damage, but unarmed strikes will have their damage reduced by half. The recipient isn't killed until reaching -20 hit points instead of -10.

*Pseudopods (Ex)*
The Symbiote can extend parts of its matter to create tendril-like pseudopods to strike targets at a distance, or use them to grapple or help them climb. With a distance of 10 ft per HD of host, dealing 1d6 per 5 HD of host plus Strength bonus as a ranged touch attack. Grants +4 to grapple checks, +4 to Climb checks.

*Form Objects (Ex)*
The symbiote can form spikes, blades or even crude shields of its matter. Spikes can be created all over its body, adding 1d4 piercing damage to melee strikes or if its being grappled. Forming a blade on the hands, that deals 2d4 slashing damage, critical 20x3. Claws on the hands will deal 1d4 damage critical 19-20x2. A shield will add +4 to Defense but that hand is not able to hold anything, and a shield bash will deal 1d6 damage. Forming objects is a move equivalent action.

*Fast Heal (Ex)*
The symbiote grants the host Fast Heal 3, healing 3 hit points every round.


*Symbiote NPCs*
While these symbiotes that have bonded with hosts are not of the Venom lineage of symbiotes, Venom is the most well known Symbiote and most targets bonded to a symbiote will be referred to as venoms or venomized.

*Venomized Thug*
These street thugs have been bonded with a young symbiote that has not had any previous super powered hosts. These thugs are prone to bouts of anger and enjoy violence and are sometimes known for biting and eating parts of their victims. They will typically start combat with the symbiote receded and may not extend it until getting within melee range, or if they are fighting enhanced targets, or to increase fear.

*Low Level Venomized Thug (Strong Ord 1/Tough Ord 1)*
CR 5;
Medium Size;
HD: 1d8+3 plus 1d10+3 plus 26; hp 16, 42 symbiote active;
Mas: 34;
Init: +3
Speed: 35 ft;
Defense: 15, touch 14, Flat-footed 13 (+2 Dex, +2 Class, +1 leather jacket)/ 16, touch 14, Flat-footed 14 (+2 Dex, +2 Class, +1 Natural, +1 leather jacket) symbiote active
BAB: +1
Grapple: +5, +9 with pseudopods
Attack: +6 melee (1d6+4 nonlethal, unarmed strike), or +6 melee (1d4+4/19-20 knife), or +6 melee (1d4+4 claws 19-20x2), or +6 melee (2d4 blade x3), or +3 ranged (2d6 cold m1911), or +3 ranged touch (1d6+4 pseudopod);
FS: 5 ft by 5 ft;
Reach: 5 ft;
Special Qualities: Fast Heal 3, DR 5, Extraordinary Strength, Enhanced Durability, Symbiote Traits, form objects, pseudopods
AL: Any
Saves: Fort +5, Ref +2, Will +0;
AP: 0;
Rep: +0;
Abilities: Str 18, Dex 14, Con 17, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 8.
Skills: Climb +8, Craft (mechanical) +5, Drive +5, Intimidate +3, Knowledge (popular culture) +2, Knowledge (streetwise) +2, Profession +4, Read/Write English, Read/Write Spanish, Speak English, Speak Spanish, Swim +3.
Feats: Brawl, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency.
Possessions: Leather jacket, Colt M1911 (.45 autoloader), 50 rounds of .45 ammunition, knife, various gear and personal possessions.


----------



## kronos182

*Venomized Dog*
This poor animal has been exposed to a symbiote and is now either running wild, or might be a barely controlled attack animal.  It appears as a slightly larger, all black with white eyes, dog, with larger mouth filled with large fangs, several tendril-like pseudopods extend from various points of its body, swaying about and lashing at anything nearby.

*Medium-size Venomized Dog*
CR 5;
Medium Size;
HD: 2d8+6 plus 26; hp 41;
Mas: 34;
Init: +3
Speed: 45 ft;
Defense: 14, touch 13, Flat-footed 11 (+3 Dex, +1 natural)/ 15, touch 13, Flat-footed 12 (+3 Dex, +2 Natural) symbiote active
BAB: +1
Grapple: +5, +9 with pseudopods
Attack: +5 melee (1d6+4 bite), or +5 melee (1d4+4 19-20x2 claws), or +4 touch ranged (1d6+4 20 ft pseudopod);
FS: 5 ft by 5 ft;
Reach: 5 ft;
Special Qualities: Scent, Fast Heal 3, DR 5, Extraordinary Strength, Enhanced Durability, Symbiote Traits/Symbiote active - form objects, pseudopods
AL: Any
Saves: Fort +6, Ref +6, Will +1;
AP: 0;
Rep: +0;
Abilities: Str 19, Dex 17, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6.
Skills: Climb +6, Jump +6, Listen +5, Spot +5, Survival +1 (+5 when tracking by scent), Swim +7.
Feats: None
Possessions: None


----------



## Lord Zack

Have you done the roverlisk, aka the infested dog?


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> Have you done the roverlisk, aka the infested dog?



Which infested? Zerg infested? Not yet.. but will do at some point soon.


----------



## Lord Zack

Yeah, Zerg infested. They appear in a novel, Starcraft: Shadow of the Xel'Naga.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> Yeah, Zerg infested. They appear in a novel, Starcraft: Shadow of the Xel'Naga.



I haven't read that book. But I'll get on it, and a fleshed out infested human thug as I know I just posted the template earlier.

I've got to finish some other Zerg I've been sitting on, plus a few.. special units.. in the works.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

The Venomized Template rocks.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Hey.... how does this sound for a gear compendium?

"Multiple Methods of Murder and Mayhem".


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Hey.... how does this sound for a gear compendium?
> 
> "Multiple Methods of Murder and Mayhem".



Gotta throw Acme in front of that


----------



## marcoasalazarm

If there was a cover for it, I guess it would look like an ACME box of some sort.


----------



## Doc_Pippin

What about "Multiple Munitions of Murder and Mayhem"


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Because not all of the "methods of murder and mayhem" we have collected involve munitions (there's some swords and such).

Then again, the _majority _of them involve a whole lot of boom and bang, and some zap (and STOMP, because we have plenty of mecha), so I guess it still fits pretty well.


----------



## Doc_Pippin

marcoasalazarm said:


> Because not all of the "methods of murder and mayhem" we have collected involve munitions (there's some swords and such).
> 
> Then again, the _majority _of them involve a whole lot of boom and bang, and some zap (and STOMP, because we have plenty of mecha), so I guess it still fits pretty well.




While munitions is often used to mean modern weapons and ammunition, the literal meaning is "weapons, ammunition, equipment, and stores" and it actual has a second broader meaning which is also relevant "material or equipment for carrying out an undertaking"


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OKay, makes sense.


----------



## Doc_Pippin

If you wanted to further the alliteration you could even expand it to

 "A Multitude of Munitions for Murder, Mayhem, Mischief, and More!"


----------



## marcoasalazarm

"The Coreline Catalogue: A Multitude of Munitions for Murder, Mayhem, Mischief and More!"


----------



## AnimeSniper

The Coreline Multi-Verse Depot


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK....

"The Coreline Multi-Verse Depot:
A Multitude of Munitions for Murder, Mayhem, Mischief and More!"

With a name like that, it doesn't just sounds like an "equipment catalog" book, but should also have a location (or sample location, I guess that this is a pretty big sales venture so we are talking just one store), sample characters (with a name like that... what do you guys say? Some guy that is a combination between Willy Wonka and Burt Gummer?) and sample adventure that would have the players go trigger-happy.

The cover doesn't feels like it should be an ACME box anymore. More like one of those late-night TV ads of crazy salesmen, with the psychodelic colors and all.


BTW, nice to see you, AnimeSniper. Been a while.


----------



## AnimeSniper

Yes been busy with Real life thankfully nothing major.  On the note of your post your could always have the access of the store floor via a dimensional door made available at a set time on a set day that is found out by the player on a late night infomercial

Come on down to "Coreline Multi-Verse Depot" where we have "A Multitude of Munitions for Murder, Mayhem, Mischief and More!"  and if you can't find it on our store floor speak to one of our resident in-house Tinkers for those customizable orders.

Located between the rear dumpsters of Bob's Spatula City during the hours of 4:45 and 4:51 pm on the 31st of March 2020.  Store exit may change and is not responsible for reimbursement of travel costs or being lost in an  alternate dimension.

As for the mini adventure... Zombie/Alien World


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Yeah, that definitely sounds good. As a black market, it streams ads through pirated signals, constantly changes locations and the like. Or it's one specific location, but it's so out-of-the-way and oddball that there are many Fictions that are fended off like they were vampires. If the door appeared in the sewers, for example, half of the people would go all "Oh! POO GAS!!!" and walk away.


----------



## AnimeSniper

Maybe include some snippets of happy customers unleashing their new purchases that are mistaken as new movie premieres or other

On the Sewers and Poo Gas... the players exit the store only to find themselves in a sewer slash derelict subway tunnel station with rodents of unusual size that immediately attack them


----------



## marcoasalazarm

And Radroaches?


----------



## AnimeSniper

Oh yes Radroaches maybe Mirelurks

I never understood why there isn't a standard non-fantasy mythical book for all of normal animal kingdom with maybe a couple subchapters or supplements on how to modify them from the base stats....  think about it zombie elephant, radioactive generating insects, and other.

The fallout series does have some of the classic post-nuclear apocalypse critters.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

One of my favorite Fallout quests is "Those!"


----------



## AnimeSniper

I can't remember the name but basically mutated ants from nuclear weapon testing... the baby queens fly off to LA to nest in the drain tunnels.

Wikipedia has a decent list of post-apocalyptic films





						List of apocalyptic and post-apocalyptic fiction - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Like I said, my favorite Fallout quest is "Those!" It's an homage to "Them!".

I NEED to see how to watch "Them!". Especially now with this whole "stay at home" thing.


----------



## AnimeSniper

Maybe check Amazon Video 






						Amazon.com: Them! (BD) [Blu-ray]: James Whitmore, Edmund Gwenn, Joan Weldon, James Arness, Onslow Stevens, Sean McClory, Chris Drake, Sandy Descher, Mary Alan Hokanson, Don Shelton, Fess Parker, Olin Howlin, Ted Sherdeman, Russell S. Hughes, George W
					

Amazon.com: Them! (BD) [Blu-ray]: James Whitmore, Edmund Gwenn, Joan Weldon, James Arness, Onslow Stevens, Sean McClory, Chris Drake, Sandy Descher, Mary Alan Hokanson, Don Shelton, Fess Parker, Olin Howlin, Ted Sherdeman, Russell S. Hughes, George Worthing Yates, David Weisbart, Gordon Douglas...



					www.amazon.com
				









						Watch Them! | Prime Video
					

An Endless Terror! A Nameless Horror! ... Kill one and two take its place! Ten years after atomic bomb tests, a little girl wanders alone out of the New Mexico desert.



					www.amazon.com
				




I remember seeing the other three way back on TCM channel





						Amazon.com: TCM Greatest Classic Films Collection: Sci-Fi Adventures (Them! / The Beast from 20,000 Fathoms / World Without End / Satellite in the Sky): James Whitmore, Paul Christian, Hugh Marlowe, Kieron Moore, Gordon Douglas, Eugene Lourie, Edward
					

Amazon.com: TCM Greatest Classic Films Collection: Sci-Fi Adventures (Them! / The Beast from 20,000 Fathoms / World Without End / Satellite in the Sky): James Whitmore, Paul Christian, Hugh Marlowe, Kieron Moore, Gordon Douglas, Eugene Lourie, Edward Bernds, Paul Dickson: Movies & TV



					www.amazon.com


----------



## marcoasalazarm

TCM has been losing some of its touch... also TNT when it stopped showing monster movies in the early mornings.

There was a similar film spot on the Warner Channel for a while, had a cool name: "Route to the Dark Side".


----------



## AnimeSniper

Broadcast definitely losing its touch and most every other channel just regurgitates the same films from the thirty maybe forty years.  the really good ones are maybe shown once every few months or year
 Check out  DVD Video at CCVideo.com: Discount Online Movies & Video Shopping

Request a catalog from Request A Print Catalog


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Awesome. Thanks.

You know, the pain is that streaming services also rotate and remove every once in a while. When I started to pay for that service, I had the understanding that I was paying fifteen bucks every month to not worry about not having them available all of a sudden.


----------



## AnimeSniper

I'm Back... for a little while.
Streaming Services do seem to rotate their lineup also and Broadcast is a pain when the signal and audio glitches while you're watching you program... Want to watch Starship Troopers Invasion or Traitor of Mars and the bloody audio gives out every few minutes or it freezes and pixelates on you.

Those are both animated CG films of that universe.

And then you are having to update your tech specs just to play the latest games or watch your films from your collection if your new hardware is backwards capable...


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Heh... concerning those films... wonder if those rifles we see the troopers carry have a bigger caliber than the ones of the live-action?


----------



## AnimeSniper

Like any weapon systems of the  KEW, DEW, MAW, and other family branches it comes to the calibers size, weapon system, and ammunition capacity... for example the MAW branch eliminates all chemical propellants thus you could double maybe triple or more your ammunition capacity based on the caliber projectile of your weapon system.  This is due to removing the Primer, Casing, and Propellant charge of the weapon specs leaving just the bullet/projectile caliber.

The Landmates primary rifle as seen in the Appleseed films is probably 20 or 30mm KEW and maybe has an ammunition capacity of 30 rounds standard while the smaller pilot sized rifle is the standard NATO or 7.62mm round.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Landmates... that's "Appleseed"... which makes me think that it's here someplace. Olympus.

Wonder if the island (it's supposedly the size of England or something) coudl share it with the city of "X-COM: Apocalypse"?


----------



## kronos182

*Spitfire*
One of the most iconic fighter planes of British forces in WW2. It carried four to eight machine guns in its wings (either Browning m1917 or Browning M2HB guns), while some had 20mm cannons installed.
A spitfire is 7 squares wide (including wingspan; the fuselage is 1 square wide) and 6 squares long.

*Mk1 *
Crew: 1
Passengers: 0
Cargo: 100 lbs
Init: -1
Maneuver: +0
Top Speed: 630 (63)
Defense: 6
Hardness 5
Hit Points: 35
Size: Gargantuan
PDC: 39
Restriction Mil (+3)


NameDamageCriticalDam TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazineBrowning m1917 (4 fire-linked)4d1020Ball100 ftS, ALinked 750 rds ea

*Mk II to Mk III*
These versions have improved engines, wing designs and mounts 8 machine guns instead of the original four.

*Mk I to III*
Crew: 1
Passengers: 0
Cargo: 100 lbs
Init: -1
Maneuver: +1
Top Speed: 640 (64)
Defense: 6
Hardness 8
Hit Points: 40
Size: Gargantuan
PDC: 40
Restriction Mil (+3)


NameDamageCriticalDam TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazineBrowning m1917 (8 fire-linked)4d1020Ball100 ftS, ALinked 750 rds ea
The weapons are set up in a battery of two sets of four fire-linked machine guns granting a +1 to attack rolls.

*Mk IV to VII*
These versions of the spitfire replaced four of the  Browning M1917 machine guns for more powerful M2HB machine guns for heavier punch.

Mk IV to VII
Crew: 1
Passengers: 0
Cargo: 100 lbs
Init: -1
Maneuver: +1
Top Speed: 640 (64)
Defense: 6
Hardness 8
Hit Points: 40
Size: Gargantuan
PDC: 41
Restriction Mil (+3)


NameDamageCriticalDam TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazineBrowning m1917 (4 fire-linked)4d1020Ball100 ftS, ALinked 750 rds eaM2HB (4 fire-linked)4d1220Ball110 ftS, ALinked 700 rds ea

*Spitfire Mk VIII to IX*
This version has improved engines, another redesign of the wings and mounts two 20mm cannons and four M2HB machine guns.

Crew: 1
Passengers: 0
Cargo: 100 lbs
Init: -1
Maneuver: +1
Top Speed: 640 (64)
Defense: 6
Hardness 8
Hit Points: 40
Size: Gargantuan
PDC: 40
Restriction Mil (+3)


NameDamageCriticalDam TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazine20mm Cannon (2 fire-linked)6d1020Ball150 ftS60 rds eaM2HB (4 fire-linked)4d1220Ball110 ftS, ALinked 700 rds ea

*Spitfire Mk XII*
The Mk XII is a modern upgrade to the aging Spitire, adding modern systems such as a radar, military radio, GPS, the old piston engines are replaced with a turboprop for increased speed. Newer materials are used for armouring the craft for increased survivability. The cockpit is better sealed with a small oxygen supply (2 hours) for increased flight ceiling. The weapons are reduced in numbers and replaced. While the new turboprop engine greatly increases speed, due to the design of the airframe, it can't break the sound barrier without tearing itself apart after moments, reaching a speed of 500 mph, although in a dive it could reach speeds of up to almost 800 mph. Optional missiles such as sidewinders or air to ground missiles can be mounted under the wings for heavier punch, with up to two per wing can be fitted.

Crew: 1
Passengers: 0
Cargo: 60 lbs
Init: -1
Maneuver: +1
Top Speed: 880 (88)
Defense: 6
Hardness 10
Hit Points: 48
Size: Gargantuan
PDC: 42
Restriction Mil (+3)
Note: In a dive, the craft can reach speeds of 800 mph (1408 feet per rd or 141 chase scale), but suffers -2 to maneuver, -2 to attack rolls as the craft vibrates and is a little harder to control.


NameDamageCriticalDam TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazine20mm Cannon (4 fire-linked)8d1020Ball150 ftS, A100 rds eaSidewinder (4)20d6-Ball1 mileSingle4 missiles

*Sidewinder (Air-to-Air Missile)*
The sidewinder is a short-range, air-to-air missile carried by aircraft, and it is sued to bring down other aircraft. It has a heat-seeking guidance system that enables it to home in on the engine exhaust of other aircraft. Sidewinder missiles have a minimum range of 500 ft. If fired against a target closer than 500 ft, it does not arm and doesn't explode (but still deals 3d6 points of ballistic damage). Sidewinder missiles can be fired only from a missile platform mounted on aircraft. This platform provides +4 equipment bonus on attack rolls made against targets that produce a considerable amount of heat - specifically the heat produced by the jet engines and turboprops of most modern helicopters and planes. The missile cannot be fired at targets that do not produce heat. They can be fired at hot targets on the ground (such as idling aircraft), but without the +4 equipment bonus.
To fire the missile, one must first acquire the target, which requires a full-found action. After the target is acquired, the firing missile is an attack action. Once fired, the missile travels one range increment per round until it reaches the target, at which point an attack roll must be made. The missile makes a single attack roll each round until it hits or runs out of fuel (10 total rounds of movement). When the missile hits its target, it explodes like a grenade or other explosive, dealing 20d6 points of damage to all targets within a 10 foot radis (Reflex save DC 20 for half).

*Super Sub-Marine Spitfire*
The Super Sub-Marine Spitfire is a heavily modified Spitfire that is designed to also operate underwater. These modifications weigh the craft down, losing some of its speed, but allows pilots to engage in multiple theatres. The frame is reinforced, panels cover parts of the engine to protect it from the water. Typically the weapons are fitted with  supercavitation ammunition.

Crew: 1
Passengers: 0
Cargo: 75 lbs
Init: -1
Maneuver: +0
Top Speed: 620 (62), 40 (4) under water
Defense: 6
Hardness 8
Hit Points: 45
Size: Gargantuan
PDC: 41
Restriction Mil (+3)


NameDamageCriticalDam TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazineBrowning m1917 (8 fire-linked/battery)4d1020Ball100 ftS, ALinked 750 rds ea
The weapons are set up in a battery of two sets of four fire-linked machine guns granting a +1 to attack rolls.

*Supercavitating Bullets*
These specially designed bullets are meant for use underwater, allowing for frogman and divers to do combat underwater without having to use special weapons. Although a weapon that is sealed and usable underwater is required first as normal weapons don't always function that well once submerged.
Benefit: These bullets don't suffer the -2 penalty to attack for every 5 feet of water they travel through. Weapon range increment is reduced by 10 feet though.
PDC: +3

*Spitfire Danny Boy*
The Danny Boy variant of the Spitfire is a light fighter that is designed to resemble an old Spitire, using a turboprop for atmospheric flight, and using thrusters for space flight. While not particularly fast, armoured or armed, it is small, light and adds a great surprise to anyone not familiar with them. Armed with four light plasma cannons and it can mount 4 missiles, typically CHE, externally.

*Spitfire Danny Boy (PL6-7)*
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Fighter
Size: Gargantuan (-4)
Tactical Speed: 3000 ft, 900 (90) atmosphere, can reach orbit.
Defense: 6 (10 base -4 size)
Flat-Footed Defense: 6 (10 base - 2 size)
Autopilot Defense:
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 5d20 (100 hp)
Initiative Modifier:
Pilot's Class Bonus:
Pilot's Dex Modifier:
Gunner's Attack Bonus:
Length: 30 ft
Weight: 6,500 lbs
Targeting System Bonus: +1
Crew: 1
Passenger Capacity: 0
Cargo Capacity: 100 lbs
Grapple Modifier:
Base PDC: 43
Restriction: Mil (+3)

Attack: 4 fire-linked light plasma cannons -3 ranged 20d8, 20, fire, 2000 ft, s,a

Attack of Opportunity:

Bonuses:
Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Engines: Thrusters, Turboprop
Armour: Polymeric
Defense Systems: Sensors: Class II, Targeting System
Communications: Radio Transceiver
Weapons: 4 fire-linked light plasma cannons
Grappling Systems: None

*De Havilland Mosquito*
The Mosquito was a radical departure in aircraft design and filled the roles of both fighter and bomber as a twin engine aircraft. One of the most radical features was the craft was its wooden construction, which helped keep its weight down to allow it to be almost as fast as most fighters. Two versions of the mosquito existed, the fighter which was armed with four fire-linked 20mm cannons and four fire-linked .303 machineguns. The bomber version could carry either 6 500 lbs bombs or one 4,000 lbs 'blockbuster' bomb. While caring bombs it wasn't as maneuverable, suffering -4 to initiative and maneuverability, until the bombs were dropped. A fighter-bomber variant was also developed, with the same weapons as the fighter, but the cannons have reduced ammunition supply, and could carry either 2 250 lbs or 1 500 lbs bomb or could carry up to 8 RP-3 rockets under the wings.
The mosquito is 9 squares long and 11 squares wide (wingspan), providing 3/4 cover to the crew.

Crew: 2
Passenger: 0
Cargo: 0 lbs
Init: -2
Maneuver: -2
Speed: 840 (84), 830 (83) Bomber, 820 (82) fighter-bomber
Defense: 8
Hardness: 3
Hit Points: 35
Size: Gargantuan
PDC: 36
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Note: Bomber lacks the machine guns and cannons and can carry up to 6 250-500 lbs or 1 4000 lb bomb, but is -4 to maneuver and initiative until bombs dropped. Fighter can carry up to 4 RP-3 rockets but is -3 to initiative and maneuver until fired. Fighter-bomber has the four machine guns and cannons, but cannon ammunition is reduced to 60 rounds can carry 2 250-500 lbs or up to 8 RP-3 rockets. If carrying rockets suffers initiative and maneuver is -3.


NameDamageCriticalDam TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazineBrowning m1917 (4 fire-linked)4d1020Ball100 ftS, ALinked 750 rds ea20mm Cannon (4 fire-linked)8d1020Ball120 ftS100 rds ea250 lbs Bomb4d1220Ball500 lbs Bomb6d1220Ball4000 lbs Bomb12d1220BallRP-3 Rocket6d620Ball1 Mile1

*Iron Spitter Template*
The Spitrion is a template that can be applied to any propeller driven aircraft, typically of World War 2 vintage. Iron Spitters have their frames reinforced, engines replaced with turboprops for improved speed, have modern communications gear installed.. Machineguns up to .50 cal will be replaced with railguns, heavier projectile weapons have their rate of fire improved to include fully automatic rate of fire and ammunition supply increased.
Hit Points: +5 per size category over medium.
Speed: Increase speed by +50 (+5).
Hardness: +5
Weapons: Replace weapons of .50 cal and below with railguns, dealing 3d12, 100 ft, s/a. Increase magazine by 25% (rounding down).
20mm and above have range increased by 10%, increase magazine by 20%. Or Replace with railgun equivalent of same size with same magazine.
Defensive systems: Chaff Launcher with 5 +1 per size category over medium bundles, functions similar to starship defensive system.
Sensors: Includes radar, GPS.
Communications: Military radio.

*Firespray Template*
The Firespray is a template that can be applied to any propeller driven aircraft, typically of World War 2 vintage. Firesprays have their frames reinforced, engines replaced with turboprops, batteries installed, and have modern communications gear added.
Hit Points: +5 per size category over medium.
Speed: Increase speed by +50 (+5).
Hardness: +5
Weapons: Replace weapons of .50 cal and below with lasers, dealing 3d8, 100 ft, s/a. Increase magazine by 25% (rounding down).
20mm and above have equivalent lasers installed (add 1 die of damage, change die to d8, increase range by 10%), increase magazine by 10%.
Defensive systems: Chaff Launcher with 5 +1 per size category over medium bundles, functions similar to starship defensive system.
Sensors: Includes radar, GPS.
Communications: Military radio.

Edit: Forgot the stats for the RP-3 Rocket..

*RP-3 Rocket*
These rockets were potent but somewhat lacking in accuracy, containing a BAB of only +4 but suffering no penalties for range. Still against relatively large targets (especially enemy ships for which they were most often used) or enemy fortifications the power of the RP-3 made it a formidable weapon. The two most common variants of the RP-3 were the armor piercing rocket, which ignores 10 of an object’s hardness and the anti-personnel which explodes in a 80 ft. radius.
Alternately, the driver or pilot of a craft armed with these weapons could approach much closer to increase his chance to hit. If fired in this manner, the weapon has a range increment of 50 ft. suffers normal range penalties and uses the BAB of the character firing the weapon.


----------



## Doc_Pippin

Question: I am fairly new to Coreline and while I am catching up with the huge amount of content I was wondering has anyone been extrapolating on Dracula, Wallachia (Romania), or other popular vampire fiction? 

I had an interesting Idea for both content and an adventure which I have called _The Dueling Dracula_ in which multiple versions of dracula from different sources (Literature, Various Films, Cartoons, Anime, Comics, etc.) have begun an internal conflict over rulership of both their traditional lands and the plethora of vampiric entities that have emerged whom they claim dominion. Some of the weaker Draculas have banded together and the stronger Draculas have recruited (forcefully or otherwise) other vampires and any other interested parties to fight a pseudo-secret war between themselves. It would kinda be like the wars of the roses with some badass aspects and some possible comedy thrown in (Like the Count from sesame street being higher rank than the Twilight vampires.) This conflict would be further complicated by various vampire hunters and hunting groups (Van Helsing, Blade, Buffy, the Belmonts, Solomon Kane, one specific version of Abraham Lincoln, the Hellsing Organization, Lucian etc.) The players could be recruited or manipulated by any side of the conflict or could work for all the sides to keep the conflict going so they can both eventually destroy each other and keep themselves busy and prevent their rampant spread.

Just a work in progress/series of thought I had been mulling around somewhat inspired by _Spider_-_Man_: _Into the Spider_-_Verse_


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well, what we had so far was that Tirgoviste, Romania, had pretty much reversed back to medieval times in tech-level and it was assaulted by vampires and those weird mutant things from "The Cave", but the rest of Romania and Transilvania as a whole (including whatever Count Dracula may be planning) we haven't digged in.

By which I mean that your idea is impressive, interesting, has drawn my attention, and would be interested in discussing further.


----------



## kronos182

Rocket Propelled Chainsaw





The rocket propelled chainsaw was created by a deranged Ash fan, who just couldn't get close enough to use his chainsaw on his target. Although highly unusual, it does the job of slicing and dicing those hard to reach far away targets, like zombies.

Damage: 3d6
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Slashing
Range Increment: 70 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Magazine: 1 internal, takes one round to reload, which provokes an AoO
Size: Large
Weight: 5 lbs empty, 15 lbs loaded
Purchase DC: 15 for the launcher, 11 for the ammo (usually custom made)
Restriction: Illegal (+2)
Special: Due to the front heavy nature of the round, it suffers a -2 to attack rolls for being fairly inaccurate.

It is possible to create a version that is armour piercing (getting a chainsaw designed to cut through armour grade metal, or some such), or other purpose chainsaw rounds.. but would you really want to? Then again, anything is possible on Coreline.


----------



## kronos182

*Tech-Priest*
Tech-Priests are members of the Adeptus Mechanicus cult, they are the ones that maintains the technology of the Imperium of Man. Despite their never-ending thirst for knowledge across all branches of the order, most Tech-Priests have lost the ability to innovate. No longer the master of its creations, the Cult Mechanicus is enslaved to the past. It maintains the glories of yesteryear with rite, dogma and edict instead of true discernment and comprehension. To them, even the simple process of activating an engine is preceded by the application of ritual oils, the burning of sacred resins and the chanting of long and complex hymms. Should mechanisms break down, a replacement must be found, or knowledge of how to repair the existing one must be learned.
They all believe in the Omnissiah, or Machine God, and all devices have a spirit within them, which must be appeased in order for it to work. With complex rituals and even sacrifices, along with other rituals during maintenance,  to greater machine spirits, they believe this will please the spirits, and sometimes even spur them to greater performance.
Tech-Priests will have a number of cybernetic implants, and as they gain in rank, the number, and complexity of the implants, increases, showing their devotion to the Omnissiah.

*Low-Level Tech-Priest (Smart Ordinary 1/Dedicated Ordinary 1)*
Type: Human
Size: Medium
CR: 1
Hit Points: 1d6+1 plus 1d6+1; 12 hp
Mas: 13
Init: +1
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 13,  Touch 12, flat-footed 12 (+1 Class, +1 Dex, +1 armoured robe)
BAB: +0
Grapple: +4
FS: 5 ft by 5 ft
Reach: 5 ft
Attacks: +0 melee (unarmed strike 1d3 nonlethal), or +3 melee (tool arm 1d6+3), or +1 ranged (laspistol 2d8)
Special Attacks:
Special Qualities: Machine Spirit, Litanies
Allegiances: Adeptus Mechanicus, Omnissiah
Saves: Fort +1, Reflex +1, Will +4
Reputation: +2
Abilities: Str 10, Dex 12, Con 13, Int 15, Wis 14, Cha 8
Occupation: Religious (Knowledge arcane lore, theology and philosophy, listen)
Skills: Computer Use +2, Concentration +3, Craft Electronic +6, Craft Mechanical +5, Craft Structural +6, Decipher Script +4, Disable Device +3, Drive +2, Gather Information +3, Investigate +4, Knowledge arcane lore +8, Knowledge Technology +4, Knowledge theology and philosophy +7, Listen +5, Repair +6, Research +4, Search +4, Spot +4, Treat Injury +4
Feats: Simple Weapons Proficiency, Builder, Personal Firearms Proficiency
Cybernetics: Prosthetic arm with mechanicomp and electricomp sensors, 2-3 artificial organs, telescopic optics, tool arm with clamp Str 16.
Possessions: Microtorch, electronics & mechanical tool kits, armoured robes, holy symbols, laspistol, 3 power packs.

*Mid-Level Tech-Priest (Smart Ordinary 3/Dedicated Ordinary 3)*
Type: Human
Size: Medium
CR: 6
Hit Points: 3d6+3 plus 3d6+3; 28 hp
Mas: 13
Init: +1
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 17, Touch 14, flat-footed 14 (+3 Class, +1 Dex, +3 armoured upgraded robe)
BAB: +3
Grapple: +4
FS: 5 ft by 5 ft
Reach: 5 ft
Attacks: +3 melee (unarmed strike 1d3 nonlethal), or +6 melee (tool arm 1d6+4), or +4 ranged (laspistol 2d8)
Special Attacks:
Special Qualities: Machine Spirit, Litanies
Allegiances: Adeptus Mechanicus, Omnissiah
Saves: Fort +3, Reflex +3, Will +6
Reputation: +2
Abilities: Str 10, Dex 12, Con 13, Int 16, Wis 14, Cha 8
Occupation: Religious (Knowledge arcane lore, theology and philosophy, listen)
Skills: Computer Use +4, Concentration +5, Craft Electronic +8, Craft Mechanical +8, Craft Structural +6, Decipher Script +6, Disable Device +5, Drive +4, Gather Information +5, Investigate +4, Knowledge arcane lore +10, Knowledge Technology +6, Knowledge theology and philosophy +10, Listen +5, Pilot +3, Repair +8, Research +4, Search +6, Spot +6, Treat Injury +6
Feats: Simple Weapons Proficiency, Builder, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Mastercrafter, Armour Proficiency (light)
Cybernetics: Prosthetic arm with mechanicomp and electricomp sensors, 4-6 artificial organs, telescopic optics, tool arm with clamp Str 18, combat arm, stabilizer,
Possessions: Microtorch, electronics & mechanical tool kits, armoured upgraded robes, holy symbols, laspistol, 3 power packs.


*Tool Arm*
This is a large mechanical arm mounted to the user's back and shoulder, able to reach around the character with 10 foot reach, ending in a large clamp. It is incapable of fine manipulation, suffering -4 to all checks requiring fine control. As a weapon can deal 1d6 bludgeoning damage, or can clamp onto a target, granting +4 to Grapple checks and deals 2d4 damage each round while successfully grappling a target. Standard Strength 16, but can be upgraded.
Type: External
Location: Back
Hardness/Hit Points: 5/10
PDC: 14
Restriction: None

*Combat Arm*
This is a mechanical arm mounted to the user's back and shoulder and is fitted with several weapons. Armed with a blade, 1d6 slashing, 19-20x2, 10 ft reach, and a laspistol, 2d6, 20, 30 ft, 50 box, can recharge at a rate of 1 shot per 5 minutes, or can use a standard power pack.
Type: External
Location: Back
Hardness/Hit Points: 7/15
PDC: 17
Restriction: Mil (+3)

*Utility Hand (PL 6)*
This otherwise ordinary-looking cybernetic hand contains multiple small tools and attachments that aid in a specific task, craft, or profession.
Benefit: A utility hand, when installed as the manipulator for a prosthetic arm, provides a +1 equipment bonus to skill checks involving a specific Craft (or other skill). If the character has two identical hands, the equipment bonus increases to +2.
Any of the following skills can be specified, but only one skill can receive a bonus from any type of utility hand.
Craft (choose one), Demolitions, Disable Device, Forgery, Repair, or Treat Injury.
Type: External.
Location: Hand
Hardness/Hit Points: 1/4 (per hand).
Base Purchase DC: 16 (per hand).
Restriction: None

*Machine Spirit*
The Tech Priests of Mars believe that all technology is a form or sign from the God Emperor of Mankind, and thus believe it is holy, except some types which are unholy. A member of the Adeptus Mechanius, or a Space Marine Tech, can perform a prayer before battle in an attempt to appease the machine spirit. Requires a Knowledge: Theology & Philosophy DC 15 +1/size category, and 1 minute +1d4 minutes /size category of the object to preform the prayer and apply oils, ointments and burn candles, additional Techs or Priests reduce the time by 1 minute for every 2 helpers. A successful check will grant the item a bonus of +1 to any one feature of the item, such as +1 to attack roll or damage, or increase a save the item provides by +1, or increase speed or range by 10%. For every 5 points above the DC the prayer succeeds by, grants an additional bonus of the same amount to the same feature or to another feature/ability. This bonus lasts up to 1 hour / 5 levels of the main praying Tech Priest or Tech Marine. For instance, a Tech Priest prays to the machine spirit of a bolt gun, size large DC 17, and succeeds with a 23, thus can improve 2 features, deciding to boost attack roll by 1 for better accuracy and range by 10%.

*Litanies*
The Tech Priests learn specific litanies and prayers to repair or enhance equipment and their Machine Spirts beyond the basic prayers.

*Litany of Repair*
While chanting, applying holy oils and burning essence, the Tech Priest makes a Knowledge: Arcane Lore check DC 15, taking 1 full round, to add +2 to Repair checks, and on a successful Repair check, instantly repairs 25% of the items HP, or reduces the repair time by 25%.

*Prayer of Strength*
While applying oils and chanting, taking 2 full rounds, the Tech Priest makes a Knowledge: theology & philosophy check DC 17, to an item that grants a bonus to Strength or has a Strength score (such as robots, mechs, power armour) and increases it by +4 for 5 rounds +1 round per 5 over the DC the Tech Priest succeeds the check.

*Emperor's Guidance*
With a successful Knowledge: Theology & Philosophy check DC 15 taking 1 minute, granting +2 to Craft: Electrical, the Tech Priest can grant an item that has an attack (a weapon, robot, mech, tank, etc), a +3 to attack rolls with a successful Craft: Electrical check DC 16 for 5 rounds +1 per 5 points the Tech Priest beats the With a Knowledge: Theology & Philosophy check.

*Divine Resistance*
With a successful Knowledge: Theology & Philosophy check DC 19 taking 5 minutes, granting a +2 to Craft: Mechanical or Structural, the Tech Priest can grant an item +2 Defense and +1 hardness/DR per size category over small with a successful Craft: Mechanical or Structural check DC 19 for 5 hours + 1 per 5 points the Tech Priest beats the Knowledge: Theology & Philosophy check.

*Emperor's Protection*
With a successful Knowledge: Arcane Lore check DC 21 granting +4 to Craft: Electrical, then succeeding a Craft: Electrical check DC 25 and 30 minutes of work, the Tech Priest can grant an item, typically a vehicle, mech, robot or suit of power armour, +5 hp per size category over small, +1 Defense and hardness/DR for 1 day.

*Litany of Speed*
With a successful Knowledge: Arcane Lore check DC 15 granting +2 to Craft: Mechanical, 1 minute of work with a successful Craft: Mechanical check DC 17, the Tech Priest can increase the speed of an item by 25%, rounding down to the nearest 5 feet, for 3 hours + 1 per 5 points the Tech Priest beats the Arcane Lore check.


----------



## kronos182

*Random Power Ups*
These power ups where created by the Clueless virus as an effect of the 23 Hours. They can appear almost anywhere, but will generally appear in areas where there is conflict. Typically once they appear, they will remain for 1d4 hours before disappearing. Once collected, they can be stored for 2d4 months +1d4 weeks before they disappear. Most power ups are about the size of a basket ball, but not all are round, some might be squares or even pyramids or other shapes.

Power UpBase %DesertForestUrbanPlainsTundraOpen SpaceMilitary FacilityCivilian FacilityWeapon Power Up50+5+5+10+5+5+0+10+0Armour Power Up50+5+5+10+10+0+0+10+0Health Replen50+0+10+10+5+0+0+5+10Health Regen50+0+10+10+5+0+0+5+10Ammo Replen50+5+5+5+5+5+0+10+0Flame Weapon Power Up50+5+5+5+5+5+0+10+0Cold Weapon Power Up30+0+5+5+5+10+10+5+5Acid Weapon Power Up30+0+10+10+5+5+0+5+10Personal Shield25+5+0+5+0+5+5+10+5Vehicle Weapon Power Up40+5+5+10+5+5+5+10+0Vehicle Armour Power Up40+5+5+10+5+5+5+10+0Repair40+0+5+10+5+0+5+10+0Regenative Repair40+0+5+10+5+0+5+10+5Vehicle Ammo Replen40+0+5+5+5+0+5+10+0Flame Vehicle Vehicle Power Up20+10+5+10+5+0+0+5+5Cold Vehicle Weapon Power Up20+0+5+5+5+10+10+5+5Acid Vehicle Weapon Power Up20+0+1+0+10+5+5+5+5+10

*Weapon Power Up*
This appears as a yellow transparent sphere with what appears to be an icon of an assault rifle or pistol flowing in the middle spinning slowly. After being picked up, it can be activated only when holding a personal weapon of up to huge size that, as a move equivalent action. Once active, the weapon glows with a yellowish light and for the next 1d6+2 rounds, all attacks deal +2 die of damage.
Weight: 4 lbs
PDC: 14

*Armour Power Up*
This blue transparent sphere has what looks like a simple representation of a piece of armour that fits over the torso with shoulder pads. After being picked up, it can be activated only while wearing some kind of personal armour (including leather jackets as long as it provides at least +1 Defense), as a move equivalent action. Once activated the armour has a soft blue glow and gains a +4 bonus to Defense, which also works against incorporeal attacks, lasting for 1d6+2 rounds.
Weight: 5 lbs
PDC: 15

*Health Replen*
This transparent green sphere has a large green + floating in the center. When activated, as a move action, the user will heal 2d6+2 hit points instantly.
Weight: 3 lbs
PDC: 16

*Health Regen*
This dark green transparent sphere has a large green + with several smaller + floating inside. When activated as a move equivalent action grants the user Fast Heal 3 for 1d6+2 rounds.
Weight: 4 lbs
PDC: 17

*Ammo Replen*
This red transparent sphere has what appears to be three bullets pointing up spinning in the center. When activated as a move equivalent action, all empty magazines or power packs the user is carrying are instantly refilled or recharged. These only counts for empty magazines the user is carrying. Empty mags or drained power packs the user dropped (didn't specify of putting away) are not filled.
Weight: 6 lbs
PDC: 16

*Flame Weapon Power Up*
This appears as a flame shaped, transparent red floating object with either a set of three bullets or a sword floating in the center. Once activated as a move equivalent action with a weapon of the related type (a melee weapon for the sword, and a ranged weapon for the bullets, but doesn't have to be a projectile gun, can be energy or even bow and crossbow) in hand, up to large size, gains +1d6 fire damage for 1d6+2 rounds.
Weight: 3 lbs
PDC: 17

*Cold Weapon Power Up*
This appears as a snowflake shaped, transparent blue floating object with either a set of three bullets or a sword floating in the center. Once activated as a move equivalent action with a weapon of the related type (a melee weapon for the sword, and a ranged weapon for the bullets, but doesn't have to be a projectile gun, can be energy or even bow and crossbow) in hand, up to large size, gains +1d6 cold damage for 1d6+2 rounds.
Weight: 3 lbs
PDC: 17

*Acid Weapon Power Up*
This appears as a water droplet shaped, transparent dark green floating object with either a set of three bullets or a sword floating in the center. Once activated as a move equivalent action with a weapon of the related type (a melee weapon for the sword, and a ranged weapon for the bullets, but doesn't have to be a projectile gun, can be energy or even bow and crossbow) in hand, up to large size, gains +1d6 acid damage for 1d6+2 rounds.
Weight: 3 lbs
PDC: 17

*Personal Shield*
This purple transparent sphere has a floating shield in it. A move equivalent action will active this power up, providing the user with a shield that has 50 hit points that is depleted first. A critical hit will bypass the shield. The shield remains until the hit points are depleted or after 1 minute, then it disappears.
Weight: 6 lbs
PDC: 18

*Speed Up*
This grey transparent sphere has a stick figure in a running position floating in it. Upon activating this power up as a move equivalent action, the user's running speed is increased by +10 feet and gain +2 to Reflex saves for 2d6 rounds.
Weight: 4 lbs
PDC: 17

*Personal Cloak*
This white translucent square with a figure of a person with multiple horizontal lines through it flowing, renders the user completely invisible upon activating as a move equivalent action. The person is completely invisible, granting +20 to Hide checks, doesn't appear on thermal, IR, motion, RADAR, life sign and other similar sensors. However the user can still make sound. Lasts for 1 minute.
Weight: 3 lbs
PDC: 18

*Vehicle Weapon Power Up*
This yellow transparent sphere has a tank turret floating in the center. A move equivalent action activates this power up while in contact with a vehicle, starship or mech's weapon control. All attacks with the weapon selected will deal +4 die of damage for 1d4+2 rounds.
Weight: 7 lbs
PDC: 18

*Vehicle Armour Power Up*
This blue transparent sphere has what looks like a simple representation of a tank. After being picked up, it can be activated only while at the controls of a vehicle, starship or mech as a move equivalent action. Once activated the vehicle has a soft blue glow and gains a +4 bonus to Defense, which also works against incorporeal attacks, lasting for 1d4+2 rounds.
Weight: 9 lbs
PDC: 18

*Repair*
This transparent green sphere has a large green wrench floating in the center. When activated, as a move action at the controls of the vehicle, starship or mech, the vehicle will be repaired 2d20+10 hit points instantly.
Weight: 10 lbs
PDC: 19

*Regenative Repair*
This dark green transparent sphere has a large green wrench with several smaller wrenches floating inside. When activated as a move equivalent action at the controls of a vehicle, mech or starship, the vehicle is repaired 2d4 hit points each round for 1d4+2 rounds.
Weight: 11 lbs
PDC: 20

*Vehicle Ammo Replen*
This red transparent sphere has what appears to be three bullets pointing up super imposed over a tank spinning in the center. When activated as a move equivalent action, all empty magazines or power supplies of the vehicle's weapons are instantly refilled or recharged.
Weight: 15 lbs
PDC: 20

*Flame Vehicle Weapon Power Up*
This appears as a flame shaped, transparent red floating object with a set of three bullets superimposed over a tank turret floating in the center. Once activated as a move equivalent action at the controls of a vehicle, mech or starship weapon gains +3d6 fire damage for 1d4+2 rounds.
Weight: 12 lbs
PDC: 21

*Cold Vehicle Weapon Power Up*
This appears as a snowflake shaped, transparent blue floating object with a set of three bullets superimposed over a tank turret floating in the center. Once activated as a move equivalent action at the controls of a weapon for a vehicle, mech or starship gains +3d6 cold damage for 1d4+2 rounds.
Weight: 12 lbs
PDC: 21

*Acid Vehicle Weapon Power Up*
This appears as a water droplet shaped, transparent dark green floating object with a set of three bullets superimposed over a tank turret floating in the center. Once activated as a move equivalent action at the controls of a starship, vehicle or mech weapon gains +3d6 acid damage for 1d4+2 rounds.
Weight: 12 lbs
PDC: 21

*Vehicle Shield*
This purple transparent sphere has a floating shield superimposed over a tank turret in it. A move equivalent action will active this power up while in contact with the vehicle, mech or starship controls, providing the vehicle with a shield that has 500 hit points that is depleted first. A critical hit will bypass the shield. The shield remains until the hit points are depleted or after 2 minutes, then it disappears.
Weight: 15 lbs
PDC: 22

*Vehicle Speed Up*
This grey transparent sphere has a tank with a cloud of smoke behind it floating in it. Upon activating this power up as a move equivalent action, the user's running speed is increased by +30 feet for mech, +50 chase scale vehicle, +1000 ft starship, and gain +2 to Reflex saves for 2d4 rounds.
Weight: 19 lbs
PDC: 20

*Vehicle Cloak*
This white translucent square with a tank with multiple horizontal lines through it flowing, renders the vehicle, mech or starship completely invisible upon activating as a move equivalent action. The vehicle is completely invisible, granting +20 to Hide checks, doesn't appear on thermal, IR, motion, RADAR, life sign and other similar sensors. However the vehicle can still make sound. Lasts for 30 seconds.
Weight: 20 lbs
PDC: 20


----------



## Doc_Pippin

Sorry for the long delay, switching to teaching online has been time consuming... I guess one of the first steps in expanding _The Dueling Dracula _would be to decide which versions of Dracula are the most conducive to the overarching narrative of the setting. Once we have selected four to seven primary Dracula(s?) antagonists to lead their respective factions, we could more easily create the logical pairings of various lesser Draculas and vampire groups from other media to their most logical leader and balance the power struggle in such a way as to ensure the players could meaningfully impact the situation.

Some of the ideas I had for Primary Dracula(s)
1. The original Dracula as detailed by Bram Stoker - While I think the original Dracula should 100% be in this story, I do worry about his power level compared to the later more action focused iterations.

2. Castlevania Dracula - The game series help to build him into a functional multifaceted boss and the anime series helps relate to the character from an RP perspective

3. Drac for Blade: Trinity - In addition to having a distinct nickname which would help in differentiating the various antagonists he had an interesting suite of abilities that made him different from other Dracula

At the moment I have not figured out which other Draculas to pick. I have been floating some ideas but nothing has really jumped out at me, and I am likely forgetting many possible selections...

A short list of Dracula I have been contemplating are
   - Mel Brooks' Comedic Dracula
   - The Dracula depicted in 2004's Van Helsing
   - Dracula from Dracula Untold
   - Batman Dracula ( Andy Warhol's Batman Dracula 1964)
   - Blacula (While a known cultural symbol I am a bit wary of this one)
   - Nocturna (While she is supposed to be the Grand daughter of Dracula I was really hoping for a female version of Dracula rather than a subordinate version like Brides of Dracula or Lucy Westenra)
   - Elizabeth Báthory (As above but more real world legend than cinema)

I also thought that if included Alucard from the Hellsing Organization would likely not be an antagonist in this story due to his vampire hunting role in the show.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well, one of the obvious things to make the Stoker Dracula a contender would be that, because he's the oldest Fictional vampire of this list (ok... maybe Bathory is older but her legend is not as wide-spread and hasn't gotten the fiction treatment as often) he's got a lot of Elder Vampire power. He may not have some of the tricks of Castlevania Drac but a fight between those two would still be even in terms of inflicting mutual hurt. How he would look would probably change... one moment he's Lugosi, one moment it's Christopher Lee as in Jess Franco's "Dracula" (one of the few live-action interpretations that has the Count with a mustache, as mentioned in the book), one moment he's another. He likes to change faces to mock his other versions.

The Hellsing Dracula / Alucard is a vampire hunter, but he also is a massive jackass looking for a fight, so his role in any chronicles he appears in would definitely be tinted with "wild card" vibes -- he will most certainly harass anybody he deems a good fighter in the attempt at getting his bloodlust saked.

What about the Hammer Horror Dracula? If we kind of make him a mix of all his appearances (although not all of them were made by Christopher Lee, but Lee's visage is his default), he's got such abilities as knowledge of how to create bio-weapons and maybe even a bit of "mystical martial arts techniques" understanding.

One of the scenes of this adventure DEFINITELY needs to have someone say "welcome to a new world of gods and monsters".


----------



## Doc_Pippin

I hadn't even thought about the classic Hammer Horror film, great addition.

As for Alucard I almost want to use the TeamFourStar Hellsing Ultimate Abridged Version just for the extra sassy/classy aspect.

Ironically I had thought of the second or third session scene should be called _A New World of Gods and Monsters _or _Here there be Monsters_


----------



## Doc_Pippin

Also @*kronos182*

I had a couple ideas for your Random Power Ups:

Refuel - the person scale would remove any starvation, dehydration, or exhaustion but not count as a normal rest/sleep (Symbol could appear as a crossed Turkey leg and water bottle), the vehicle version would refill whatever fuel it uses (Symbol could be a fuel can)

Ram - The person scale gives increased speed for one charge and a bonus to bull rushing, knockback, trample, or melee attacks at the end of the charge the vehicle version would give collision immunity for 1D4-1 rounds (Minimum 0 just to be a little risky) (The symbol could look like a rams head for the person size and a snow plow for the vehicle)

Elemental weapon ideas: Electricity, Explosive, Poison, Radiant, Necrotic, etc. weapon power up types; also improved versions which add a secondary effect (Fire = Burn damage over time, acid = reduced armor effectiveness, cold = reduced speed, lightning = % chance to malfunction equipment, etc.); You could then expand and make advanced, superior, Supreme etc. versions alternating between increasing damage and buffing the secondary effects For the symbols you can increase the intensity of the colors or complexity of the design

And for every weapon element bonus an elemental armor bonus could be made, giving X resistance for Y rounds, you could even have advanced versions which grant more and more resistance or even immunity (An idea for the symbols shields and car doors with the elemental symbol inside)

The ammo refill should specify if it works on quivers, fuel tanks (flamethrowers etc.) or other storages for ammo like ammo boxes or open clips (Magazines are closed clips are open) or Revolver cylinders or speed loaders etc.

Smoke Screen – Pretty self-explanatory, massive smoke effect for people, or spy car style smoke screen trail Symbols could be a cloud and a smoke trail

Oil Can – For people it could instantly service and clean weapons and equipment, but not repair destroyed or completely non-functional gear for the car it could either do the same tune up effect or it could be used to make a James Bond oil slick. Symbols could be an oil can (like the tinman's in Oz) or a Black oil drop

Tire Power ups - These could be a whole series, a Tire with wings could give a vehicle air "walk", a tire with a goopy appearance could grant the vehicle spider walk, a tire with a scuba mask could grant amphibiousness to the vehicle, a tire with a 1950's space helmet could make the vehicle space capable, a tire with crossed shovel and pickaxe could grant land swimming or burrowing speed, a tire with a spooky ghost could grant temporary incorporeality for the purpose of avoiding obstacles, if you wanted personal level versions of these you could just swap tires for High Top Chuck Taylors.

Edit: Also a Mask power up that acts as a disguise self for either the person or as an illusionary disguise for the vehicle


----------



## kronos182

Doc_Pippin said:


> Also @*kronos182*
> 
> I had a couple ideas for your Random Power Ups:
> 
> Refuel - the person scale would remove any starvation, dehydration, or exhaustion but not count as a normal rest/sleep (Symbol could appear as a crossed Turkey leg and water bottle), the vehicle version would refill whatever fuel it uses (Symbol could be a fuel can)
> 
> Ram - The person scale gives increased speed for one charge and a bonus to bull rushing, knockback, trample, or melee attacks at the end of the charge the vehicle version would give collision immunity for 1D4-1 rounds (Minimum 0 just to be a little risky) (The symbol could look like a rams head for the person size and a snow plow for the vehicle)
> 
> Elemental weapon ideas: Electricity, Explosive, Poison, Radiant, Necrotic, etc. weapon power up types; also improved versions which add a secondary effect (Fire = Burn damage over time, acid = reduced armor effectiveness, cold = reduced speed, lightning = % chance to malfunction equipment, etc.); You could then expand and make advanced, superior, Supreme etc. versions alternating between increasing damage and buffing the secondary effects For the symbols you can increase the intensity of the colors or complexity of the design
> 
> And for every weapon element bonus an elemental armor bonus could be made, giving X resistance for Y rounds, you could even have advanced versions which grant more and more resistance or even immunity (An idea for the symbols shields and car doors with the elemental symbol inside)
> 
> The ammo refill should specify if it works on quivers, fuel tanks (flamethrowers etc.) or other storages for ammo like ammo boxes or open clips (Magazines are closed clips are open) or Revolver cylinders or speed loaders etc.
> 
> Smoke Screen – Pretty self-explanatory, massive smoke effect for people, or spy car style smoke screen trail Symbols could be a cloud and a smoke trail
> 
> Oil Can – For people it could instantly service and clean weapons and equipment, but not repair destroyed or completely non-functional gear for the car it could either do the same tune up effect or it could be used to make a James Bond oil slick. Symbols could be an oil can (like the tinman's in Oz) or a Black oil drop
> 
> Tire Power ups - These could be a whole series, a Tire with wings could give a vehicle air "walk", a tire with a goopy appearance could grant the vehicle spider walk, a tire with a scuba mask could grant amphibiousness to the vehicle, a tire with a 1950's space helmet could make the vehicle space capable, a tire with crossed shovel and pickaxe could grant land swimming or burrowing speed, a tire with a spooky ghost could grant temporary incorporeality for the purpose of avoiding obstacles, if you wanted personal level versions of these you could just swap tires for High Top Chuck Taylors.
> 
> Edit: Also a Mask power up that acts as a disguise self for either the person or as an illusionary disguise for the vehicle




I'll get to work on this.
However your point on ammo refill.. I can easily add in something like fuel canisters for flamethowers, revolvers/others with internal ammo, things like quivers are a little harder as I don't think there is a fixed number of arrows in a quiver that I know of unless there is and i just don't remember.


----------



## Doc_Pippin

kronos182 said:


> I'll get to work on this.
> However your point on ammo refill.. I can easily add in something like fuel canisters for flamethowers, revolvers/others with internal ammo, things like quivers are a little harder as I don't think there is a fixed number of arrows in a quiver that I know of unless there is and i just don't remember.




From the Modern D20 SRD

Arrows: Arrows come in quivers of 12 and are used with the compound bow and other types of archery weapons. These missile weapons consist of a slender shaft and a pointed head.

Crossbow Bolts: A shaft or missile designed to be shot from a crossbow, bolts come in quivers of 12.

However, in D&D 3e/3,5, Pathfinder, and most other systems non-magical quivers are limited at 20


----------



## kronos182

Doc_Pippin said:


> From the Modern D20 SRD
> 
> Arrows: Arrows come in quivers of 12 and are used with the compound bow and other types of archery weapons. These missile weapons consist of a slender shaft and a pointed head.
> 
> Crossbow Bolts: A shaft or missile designed to be shot from a crossbow, bolts come in quivers of 12.
> 
> However, in D&D 3e/3,5, Pathfinder, and most other systems non-magical quivers are limited at 20




My bad.. I just found it in the core book as well. My bad. I'll fix it once I work on stats for the other new stuff.


----------



## Doc_Pippin

kronos182 said:


> My bad.. I just found it in the core book as well. My bad. I'll fix it once I work on stats for the other new stuff.




No problem, just trying to help where I can. I can easily come up with and go on about various ideas or storylines, but I doubt anything I have ever written up could be considered balanced stats. Y'all are the real heroes here, great original content for a great original setting.


----------



## kronos182

Doc_Pippin said:


> No problem, just trying to help where I can. I can easily come up with and go on about various ideas or storylines, but I doubt anything I have ever written up could be considered balanced stats. Y'all are the real heroes here, great original content for a great original setting.




That's what this place is about, helping each other creating an awesome setting and campaigns.
Hey, I can always use idea for creating stats for. There are many things I have on the works, but sometimes I get stalled and just need a fresh idea to get me going on older projects that I get stuck on, or reinvigorate my creative flow


----------



## Doc_Pippin

Glad to help, I will be posting various ideas all of which are at various levels of completeness, please feel free to expand upon or straight up hijack, change, adapt, and complete any or all of them.

Also I really like your find chance by biome table, but you may want to expand it to include
     - Fresh Water
     - Salt Water
     - Wetlands or Swamp
     - Jungle or Tropical Rainforest

Also you have Flame Vehicle "Weapon" Power Up written as Flame Vehicle Vehicle Power Up in the table

Oh and another power up idea, Spikes for individual level it could inflict damage against opponents who grapple, grab, blullrush, or attack via unarmed or natural weapons for a period of time and the vehicle version can give droppable caltrops to pop tires and dissuade pursuers. The personal icon could be a spiked vine or traditional caltrop and the vehicle one could be a Czech hedgehog


----------



## kronos182

A few more power ups..

*Reinvigorate*
This floating teal blue orb has an icon of a chicken drum super imposed over a bottle floating within it. Used as a move equivalent action, the user removes the effects of starvation, dehydration or exhaustion, and the user feels as if they have eaten a well balanced and filling meal. If used when not suffering any of these effects, the user gains a +4 to Fort saves against starvation, dehydration or effects that cause the exhausted condition for 1d6+5 hours.
Weight: 6 lbs
PDC: 12

*Refuel*
This translucent yellowish orb has an icon of a fuel can floating in it. When used while at the controls or station of a vehicle, mech, aircraft, the user can instantly refuel the vehicle.
Weight: 12 lbs
PDC: 14

*Electrical Weapon Power Up*
This appears as a lightning bolt shaped, transparent yellow floating object with either a set of three bullets or a sword floating in the center. Once activated as a move equivalent action with a weapon of the related type (a melee weapon for the sword, and a ranged weapon for the bullets, but doesn't have to be a projectile gun, can be energy or even bow and crossbow) in hand, up to large size, gains +1d6 electrical damage for 1d6+2 rounds.
Weight: 3 lbs
PDC: 17

*Explosive Weapon Power Up*
This appears as an explosion with a mushroom cloud shaped, transparent red and yellow floating object with a set of three bullets. Once activated as a move equivalent action with a ranged weapon, but doesn't have to be a projectile gun, can be energy or even bow and crossbow) in hand, up to large size, deals 1d6 points of damage type of the weapon to a 10 ft radius with Reflex save DC 13 for half damage,  for 1d6+2 rounds.
Weight: 3 lbs
PDC: 18

*Poison Weapon Power Up*
This appears as a poison warning shaped, transparent black and white floating object with either a set of three bullets or a sword floating in the center. Once activated as a move equivalent action with a weapon of the related type (a melee weapon for the sword, and a ranged weapon for the bullets, but doesn't have to be a projectile gun, can be energy or even bow and crossbow) in hand, up to large size for 1d6+2 rounds, a target struck must make a Fort save DC 13 or suffer 1d4 Con damage, no secondary effect.
Weight: 4 lbs
PDC: 18

*Radiant Weapon Power Up*
This appears as a cross shaped, transparent yellow floating object with either a set of three bullets or a sword floating in the center. Once activated as a move equivalent action with a weapon of the related type (a melee weapon for the sword, and a ranged weapon for the bullets, but doesn't have to be a projectile gun, can be energy or even bow and crossbow) in hand, up to large size, gains +1d6 radiant/holy damage for 1d6+2 rounds. Deals double damage to undead and evil outsiders.
Weight: 3 lbs
PDC: 17

*Necrotic Weapon Power Up*
This appears as a skull shaped, transparent grey floating object with either a set of three bullets or a sword floating in the center. Once activated as a move equivalent action with a weapon of the related type (a melee weapon for the sword, and a ranged weapon for the bullets, but doesn't have to be a projectile gun, can be energy or even bow and crossbow) in hand, up to large size, gains +1d6 necrotic damage for 1d6+2 rounds. This bonus damage doesn't affect undead except it heals them, deals double damage to angels and good outsiders.
Weight: 3 lbs
PDC: 17

*Electrical Vehicle Weapon Power Up*
This appears as a lighting bolt shaped, transparent yellow floating object with a set of three bullets superimposed over a tank turret floating in the center. Once activated as a move equivalent action at the controls of a vehicle, mech or starship weapon gains +3d6 electrical damage for 1d4+2 rounds.
Weight: 12 lbs
PDC: 21

*Explosive Vehicle Weapon Power Up*
This appears as an explosion with a mushroom cloud shaped, transparent red and yellow floating object with a set of three bullets superimposed over a tank turret floating in the center. Once activated as a move equivalent action at the controls of a vehicle, mech or starship weapon gains +3d6 of the damage type for the weapon to a 20 ft radius, Reflex save DC 13 for half damage, for 1d4+2 rounds.
Weight: 12 lbs
PDC: 21

*Poison Vehicle Weapon Power Up*
This appears as a poison warning shaped, translucent black and white floating object with a set of three bullets superimposed over a tank turret floating in the center. Once activated as a move equivalent action at the controls of a vehicle, mech or starship weapon for 1d4+2 rounds, targets struck must make a Fort save DC 17 or suffer 1d6+1 Con damage, no secondary effects.
Weight: 15 lbs
PDC: 22

*Radiant Vehicle Weapon Power Up*
This appears as a cross shaped, transparent yellow floating object with a set of three bullets superimposed over a tank turret floating in the center. Once activated as a move equivalent action at the controls of a vehicle, mech or starship weapon gains +3d6 radiant/holy damage for 1d4+2 rounds. Deals double damage to undead and evil outsiders.
Weight: 12 lbs
PDC: 22

*Necrotic Vehicle Weapon Power Up*
This appears as a skull shaped, transparent grey floating object with a set of three bullets superimposed over a tank turret floating in the center. Once activated as a move equivalent action at the controls of a vehicle, mech or starship weapon gains +3d6 necrotic damage for 1d4+2 rounds. Deals no damage to undead, heals them instead, deals double damage to angels and good outsiders.
Weight: 12 lbs
PDC: 22

*Flame Armour Power Up*
This appears as a red flame shaped, transparent floating object with a simple representation of a piece of armour that fits over the torso with shoulder pads. After being picked up, it can be activated only while wearing some kind of personal armour (including leather jackets as long as it provides at least +1 Defense), as a move equivalent action. Once activated the armour has a soft red glow and gains a Fire Resistance 10, lasting for 1d6+2 rounds.
Weight: 5 lbs
PDC: 16

*Cold Armour Power Up*
This appears as a white snowflake shaped, transparent floating object with a simple representation of a piece of armour that fits over the torso with shoulder pads. After being picked up, it can be activated only while wearing some kind of personal armour (including leather jackets as long as it provides at least +1 Defense), as a move equivalent action. Once activated the armour has a soft white glow and gains a Cold Resistance 10, lasting for 1d6+2 rounds.
Weight: 5 lbs
PDC: 16

*Acid Armour Power Up*
This appears as a green water droplet, transparent floating object with a simple representation of a piece of armour that fits over the torso with shoulder pads. After being picked up, it can be activated only while wearing some kind of personal armour (including leather jackets as long as it provides at least +1 Defense), as a move equivalent action. Once activated the armour has a soft green glow and gains a Acid Resistance 10, lasting for 1d6+2 rounds.
Weight: 5 lbs
PDC: 16

*Electrical Armour Power Up*
This appears as a yellow lightning bolt shaped, transparent floating object with a simple representation of a piece of armour that fits over the torso with shoulder pads. After being picked up, it can be activated only while wearing some kind of personal armour (including leather jackets as long as it provides at least +1 Defense), as a move equivalent action. Once activated the armour has a soft yellow glow and gains a Electrical Resistance 10, lasting for 1d6+2 rounds.
Weight: 5 lbs
PDC: 16

*Explosive Armour Power Up*
This appears as an explosion with a mushroom cloud shaped, transparent red and yellow floating object with a simple representation of a piece of armour that fits over the torso with shoulder pads. After being picked up, it can be activated only while wearing some kind of personal armour (including leather jackets as long as it provides at least +1 Defense), as a move equivalent action. Once activated the armour has a soft red glow and gains a +6 bonus against area affect attacks with successful attack only suffering one-quarter damage, while a failed save the user only suffers half damage, lasting for 1d6+2 rounds.
Weight: 5 lbs
PDC: 16

*Poison Armour Power Up*
This appears as a green water droplet shaped, transparent object with a simple representation of a piece of armour that fits over the torso with shoulder pads. After being picked up, it can be activated only while wearing some kind of personal armour (including leather jackets as long as it provides at least +1 Defense), as a move equivalent action. Once activated the armour has a soft green glow and gains a +6 bonus against poisons, and if already suffering the effects of a poison the user is instantly cured and won't suffer any farther damage, lasting for 1d6+2 rounds.
Weight: 5 lbs
PDC: 16

*Flame Vehicle Armour Power Up*
This red transparent flame shaped object has what looks like a simple representation of a tank. After being picked up, it can be activated only while at the controls of a vehicle, starship or mech as a move equivalent action. Once activated the vehicle has a soft red glow and gains Fire Resistance 20, lasting for 1d4+2 rounds.
Weight: 9 lbs
PDC: 19

*Cold Vehicle Armour Power Up*
This blue transparent snowflake shaped object has what looks like a simple representation of a tank. After being picked up, it can be activated only while at the controls of a vehicle, starship or mech as a move equivalent action. Once activated the vehicle has a soft blue glow and gains Cold Resistance 20, lasting for 1d4+2 rounds.
Weight: 9 lbs
PDC: 19


----------



## kronos182

*De Havilland Mosquito Mk X*
The Mk X Mosquito is a modern upgrade, using turboprop engines, using more metal in the frame for additional armour and improved cockpit for atmospheric sealing for higher altitude flying. Based on the fighter bomber version, with newer versions of its original weapons, mounting several 20mm cannons and 40mm cannons. Upgraded communications, radar and targeting systems to integrate it with modern militaries with a laser designator, as well as a chaff launcher for a little added defense. Wing mounted sidewinders or hellfires for additional heavy strikes are optional. The mosquito is 9 squares long and 11 squares wide (wingspan), providing 3/4 cover to the crew.

Crew: 2
Passenger: 0
Cargo: 0 lbs
Init: -2
Maneuver: -2
Speed: 900 (84)
Defense: 8
Hardness: 7
Hit Points: 40
Size: Gargantuan
PDC: 37
Restriction: Mil (+3)

NameDamageCriticalDam TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazine40mm Cannons (2 fire-linked)6d1220Ball130 ftS, A100 rds ea20mm Cannons (4 fire-linked)8d1020Ball120 ftS, A125 rds ea250 lbs Bomb Mk26d1220Ball/Fire500 lbs Bomb Mk27d1220Ball/Fire4000 lbs Bomb Mk213d1220Ball/FireSidewinder Missiles20d6--1 Mile14 MissilesHellfire Missiles15d6--500 ft16 Missiles

*Hell Mosquito*
The Hell Mosquito is a variant design originally made by a pirate group but the plans have been leaked on the internet and produced by various companies. The wood construction is retained, however it is treated and reinforced with ceramics to protect it against lasers and fire attacks. Four 20mm cannons make up the primary weapons, along with two laser cannons. The bomb bay is converted into a mini-missile launcher, capable of firing multiple missiles in a barrage. Two light lasers in pop-up turrets mounted above and blow the tail provide some anti-missile protection, and against ground forces. Two small thrusters are fitted to the wings and engines that can provide a short burst of speed.
Make the following changes to Mosquito Mk X:
Reduce speed to 850 (85);
Replace 40mm Cannons with 2 Fire-linked laser cannons;
Bomb bay replaced with mini-missile launcher;
Add Fire Resistance 15;
Add 2 pop-up laser turrets;
Add boosters;
PDC: 38
Res: Mil (+3)

*Pop-Up Lasers*
These lasers can be used by the co-pilot, dealing 3d8 each, range increment 100 ft, or can be set to act as a point defense system with 15% chance to destroy incoming missiles. Has two attacks of opportunity with +1 to attack rolls to attack any threatening targets within 100 feet, dealing 3d8 fire damage.

*Mini-Missile Launcher*
This launcher can fire a single mini-missile or volleys up to 8 missiles. Each doubling of mini-missiles fired increases damage by 50%, increase blast radius by 25%, Reflex save by +1.
The system holds 40 mini-missiles. Mini missiles can also make use of laser designators to attack targets not in line of sight, but only use a +5 attack bonus instead of the user's attack bonus.
If a mini missile misses the target of the firer, it can make another attack the next round with only a +5 attack bonus.
*LAW mini-Missile* - A light anti-tank round. When it hits its target it explodes dealing 10d4 points of damage to all creatures in a 5 ft radius (Reflex DC 16 for half). Because its explosive features a shaped charge designed to penetrate armour, the Law ignores 8 points of  hardness/DR but only of the target hit. The LAW round has a minimum range of 30 feet, and will not arm before then. If a target within 30 feet is hit, it'll take 3d6 points of ballistic damage from the impacting warhead but it will not detonate. PDC 16 for 4.
*Explosive Mini-Missile* - The explosive mini-missile is just that, a rocket propelled grenade. When it strikes it's target it deals 6d4 points of fire damage to all within a 15 ft radius (Reflex DC 17 for half). Will not arm within 30 ft of the launcher. PDC 15 for 4.
*Fragment Mini-Missile* - The fragmenting mini-missile sends out bits of deadly shrapnel in a large area. When it strikes, it deals 6d4 points of slashing damage to a 15 ft radius (Reflex DC 17 for half), with a critical threat range of 19-20 for x2 damage. Will not arm within 30 ft of the launcher. PDC 14 for 4.

*Boosters*
A small rocket engine that increases speed for a short period of time. After the pilot performss an afterburn maneuver, Pilot check DC 10, grants +100 (10) to speed for 1 round. There is enough fuel for 10 uses of the boosters.


----------



## kronos182

*Lancaster Heavy Bomber*
The main heavy bomber of the RAF, the Lancaster excelled in almost every bomber role whether daylight precision bombing or nighttime bombing. These aircraft became famous for their participation as the “dam busters” of Operation Chastise (see the GM’s Guide to WWII for more information on this raid). The Lancaster carried a crew of 7, consisting of a pilot, co-pilot/flight engineer, bombardier, radio operator, 2 waist gunners and a rear gunner.
The Lancaster is armed with eight .303 machineguns in 3 turrets, four in the rear turret, two in the dorsal turret and 2 in the nose turret.
The Lancaster could also carry 22,000 lbs. of bombs in any combination.
The Lancaster is 14 squares long and 20 squares wide (wingspan) and provides ¾ Cover for crew (even those firing the guns since they are visible to the enemy- a wounded crewmember not operating a gun can be assumed to have full cover).

Crew: 7
Passenger(s): 0
Cargo Capacity: 0
Initiative: -4
Maneuver: -4
Top Speed: 495 (49)
Defense: 6
Hardness: 5
Hit Points: 72
Size: Gargantuan
Purchase DC: 44
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Weapons: Eight .303-calibre machine guns in power-operated turrets, normal bomb payload of 22,000 lb; the usual payload was a 4,000 lb. or 8,000 lb. "Cookie" bomb with smaller bombs and incendiaries in the bomb bay's remaining space. Finally, the Lancaster was modified to carry the 22,000 lb. "Grand Slam" earthquake bomb.

NameDamageCriticalDam TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazineBrowning M1917 (4 Fire-linked)4d1020Ball100 ftS, ALinked 1000 rds eaBrowning M1917 (2 fire-linked)3d1020Ball100 ftS, ALinked 1000 rds ea250 lbs Bomb4d1220Ball500 lbs Bomb6d1220Ball4000 lbs Bomb12d1220Ball

*Lancaster B.XII*
This is a modern upgrade to the old Lancaster bomber, upgraded with modern electronics and aviation package with radar, military radio, GPS, laser designator, the guns are replaced with modern weapons, the reinforced frame is sealed, with better sealing around the bomb bay that allows the craft to reach higher altitudes with 10 hour oxygen supply, and turboprops for improved speed and altitude. The Bomber's equipment has been upgraded to allow for smart and laser guided bombs to be carried. The wings are reinforced and fitted with mounts for either hellfire or sidewinder missiles.

Crew: 6
Passenger(s): 0
Cargo Capacity: 0
Initiative: -4
Maneuver: -4
Top Speed: 510 (51)
Defense: 6
Hardness: 8
Hit Points: 80
Size: Gargantuan
Purchase DC: 45
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Weapons: 6 50-calibre machine guns in power-operated turrets, normal bomb payload of 25,000 lb; the usual payload was a 4,000 lb. or 8,000 lb. "Cookie" bomb with smaller bombs and incendiaries in the bomb bay's remaining space.
Note: Targeting systems grant +1 to attack rolls for all weapons. If carrying wing mounted missiles (either hellfire or sidewinders), suffers additional -2 to maneuver and initiative until the missiles are fired.

NameDamageCriticalDam TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazineM2HB (2 fire-linked)3d1220Ball110 ftS, ALinked 1500 rds ea250 lbs Bomb Mk25d1220Ball/Fire500 lbs Bomb Mk27d1220Ball/Fire4000 lbs Bomb Mk213d1220Ball/FireHellfire Missiles15d6--500 ftSingle4 Missiles (2 per wing)Sidewinder Missiles20d6--1 milesingle4 missiles (2 per wing)

*Lancaster B.XIIE Ghost*
The Lancaster Ghost is an attempt to turn a Lancaster in a cheap EWACs craft, modifying the Lancaster B.XII with sensor and radar jammers, sealing the bomb bay and filling it with the additional equipment. The gunner positions are now fully automated CIWS. The bomber station in the nose now houses more powerful radar, communications and part of the EWACs systems, as well as powerful cameras and four laser designators, allowing it to designate up to 4 different targets for either the wing mounted missiles or for other craft or ground launched missiles. Several chaff dispensers are fitted to the rear body for additional defense. Instead of missiles, the Lancaster Ghost can carry two UAVs, typically Shadow or Predator UAVs for recon or attack/defense. The landing gear is modified and lengthened to raise the Lancaster Ghost higher off the ground to allow for the UAVs to be carried without being damaged while landed.
Make following changes to Lancaster B.XII:
Crew: 7, only 3 for flying craft and maintaining the defense weapons, 4 for other system;
Top Speed: 520 (52);
Replace .50 cal turrets with point defense CIWS system;
Add Sensor Jammers and Jammers;
Add Chaff launcher with 6 bundles;
PDC: 46
Res: Mil (+3)

*Sensor Jammers & Jammers*
Combination jammer system that jams guided (laser, radar, etc) weapons, imposing a -2 penalty to all craft except up to 10 designated allies within 5 miles. All sensor systems suffer -2 to their checks within 5 mile radius except 10 designated allies. Communication systems are also jammed, requiring a Computer Use check DC 20 to cut through except for 10 designated allies.

*CIWS System*
Early defense system using light rapid-fire projectile weapons to automatically fire at incoming missiles and aircraft that threaten the vehicle. Has 20% chance to destroy an incoming missile. A destroyed missile deals no damage.
System makes an attack of opportunity, up to 3 times per round, against any aircraft that comes within 500 feet of the aircraft making a 1d20 +2 roll, dealing 3d10 points of damage on a successful strike. Uses 7.62mm ammunition.

*Lancaster Spectre AB.XIII*
The  Lancaster Spectre is a modified B.XII to act as a ground attack gunship, similar to the AC-130 Spectre. The wings are modified and reinforced to carry additional hellfire missiles, the dorsal and rear turrets mount four .50 cal machine guns, while the front turret only mounts two still. The bomber's position is removed and fitted with a solid nose that contains four 40mm cannons. The bomb bay is modified to contain four mini-guns angled at a 45 degree angle down facing forward, which allow it to create a large swath of destruction as it flies past. For added defense several chaff and smoke launchers are fitted to the Lancaster Spectre. Instead of wing carried missiles, the Lancaster Spectre can carry up to 4 UAVs, two per wing.

Crew: 6
Passenger(s): 0
Cargo Capacity: 0
Initiative: -4
Maneuver: -4
Top Speed: 490 (49)
Defense: 6
Hardness: 12
Hit Points: 85
Size: Gargantuan
Purchase DC: 46
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Weapons: 10 50-calibre machine guns in power-operated turrets, 4 nose mounted 40mm cannons, 4 belly mounted mini-guns
Note: Targeting systems grant +1 to attack rolls for all weapons. If carrying wing mounted missiles (either hellfire or sidewinders), suffers additional -2 to maneuver and initiative until the missiles are fired.

NameDamageCriticalDam TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazineM2HB (4 fire-linked)4d1220Ball110 ftS, ALinked 2500 rds eaM2HB (2 fire-linked)3d1220Ball110 ftS, ALinked 2500 rds ea40mm Cannons (4 fire-linked)8d1220Ball130 ftS, ALinked 500 rds eaMiniguns (4 fire-linked)8d1020Ball150 ftALinked 3000 rds eaHellfire Missiles15d6--500 ftSingle4 Missiles (2 per wing)Sidewinder Missiles20d6--1 milesingle4 missiles (2 per wing)

*Minigun (7.62 Machine Gun)*
Originally created for use in the Vietnam War, the minigun is a powerful machine gun that uses a rotating barrel capable of firing thousands of rounds per minute. The miniguns of the Lancaster Spectre can as a normal autofire attack cover a 40 ft by 40 ft area, Reflex save DC 22 dealing 8d10 damage, using 100 rounds per minigun, or as a special full round attack, can cover a 30 foot wide by 120 foot long line, Reflex save DC 20, however cover bonuses are half unless the target has cover from above, dealing 6d10 ballistic damage, uses 200 rounds per minigun. Firing a minigun on autofire uses 100 rounds of ammunition, or 50 rounds if used with the Burst Fire feat.

*Shadow UAV*
The Shadow UAV is a surveillance UAV used by several major governments for many years before being replaced by more advanced models. It's primary purpose is surveillance, target acquisition, battle damage assessment, and even search and rescue operations. Powered by a pusher propeller engine, able to use standard gasoline with a total flight time of 6 hours with a range of 70 miles, a maximum speed of 125 mph, equipped with several video cameras, electro-optical/infrared cameras and laser designator. The Shadow requires about 200 feet of relatively smooth ground for landing.Originally Shadow UAV's required around 20 people to operate, upgrades and better automation has reduced this down to a mere 4, although extra crew can speed up deployment and recovery times greatly. Shadow UAVs require a launching platform, which is a pneumatic catapult mounted on a trailer. The parent vehicle is a mid-sized truck with the back cargo section containing the control systems for a single Shadow UAV.  The onboard systems allows the Shadow to navigate a simple flight plan without supervision and will notify its controller once approximately 5 minutes from its destination.The shadow weighs about 186 lbs unloaded, wingspan of 14 feet, and a length of 11 feet (2 squares long by 3 squares wide).

*Shadow UAV (Mid-Late PL5)*
Crew: 1 (Pilot from Ground Control Station)
Passengers: -
Cargo: 100 lbs
Init: -2
Maneuver: -1
Top Speed: 220 (22)
Defense: 9
Hardness: 3
Hit Points: 8
Size: Large (going by body length, not wingspan).
Purchase DC: 32 for Shadow UAV
Restriction: Restricted (+2)
Accessories: Electro-optical zoom, video/still cameras, GPS receiver, control transceiver, laser painter, auto-pilot, GCS.
Notes: Requires Ground Control Station which is a separate vehicle. Launched from a pneumatic catapult mounted on a trailer pulled by the GCS vehicle. 6 hours of flight time, range of 68 miles, maximum height 15,000 ft.While on autopilot, has a Pilot and Navigate skills of +2 each for avoiding obstacles and staying on course. Will notify controller when 5 minutes from destination via GPS system.

*Predator UAV*
The Predator is a remotely piloted aircraft originally designed for aerial reconnaissance and forward observation roles, but has been upgraded to carry and fire two Hellfire Air-to-Surface missiles, or other munitions. It has served in many wars and engagements, and is one of the most well recognized of UAVs.
Powered by a Rotax engine and driven by a pusher propeller, the craft can fly up to 460 miles to a target, loiter overhead for 14 hours, then return to base. The Predator is fairly large for a UAV, measuring 27 ft long with a wingspan of 48.7 ft, and 7 ft tall, weighing 1130 lbs empty, able to carry up to 1100 lbs of ordinance or cargo. With a maximum speed of 135 mph, a range of 675 miles, maximum altitude of 25,000 ft, or running for 24 hours, gives the Predator decent range and loitering capabilities. Unfortunately due to its size, the Predator requires a fair amount of runway space, about the same as a small aircraft, like a Cessna.
The Predator requires a pilot, two sensor operators, and if armed an ordnance officer. The Predator requires a GCS, which can be held in virtually any location if there is satellite communications available. If there is no satellite systems available, a GCS vehicle with powerful radio is required and would have a range of 70 to 100 miles, depending on terrain conditions. The onboard systems allows the Predator to navigate a simple flight plan without supervision and will notify its controller once approximately 5 minutes from its destination.
The Predator is 6 squares long and 10 squares wide, fuselage is 1 square wide.

*Predator UAV (Mid-Late PL5)*
Crew: 3-4 (Pilot, 2 sensor operators, 1 ordnance officer if armed from Ground Control Station)
Passengers: -
Cargo: 250 lbs
Init: -2
Maneuver: -1
Top Speed: 250 (25)
Defense: 10
Hardness: 3
Hit Points: 12
Size: Gargantuan (going by body length, not wingspan).
Purchase DC: 34 for Predator UAV, 41 for UAV and GCS
Restriction: Military (+3)
Accessories: Electro-optical zoom, video/still cameras, GPS receiver, control transceiver, laser painter, auto-pilot, GCS, satellite uplink, radar, two weapon hardpoints.
Notes: Requires Ground Control Station which is a separate vehicle, or in a building if satellite communications available. 24 hours of flight time, range of 675 miles, maximum height 25,000 ft. While on autopilot, has a Pilot and Navigate skills of +3 each for avoiding obstacles and staying on course. Will notify controller when 5 minutes from destination via GPS system, or unexpected situation encountered (encounter non-friendly or unknown aircraft via radar and visual sensors, bad weather 50 miles ahead, a weapon system locks onto the craft, etc).

*Weapon Hardpoints*
The Predator has two hardpoints for mounting missiles or bombs. It typically carries two Hellfire Air-to-Surface Missiles (1 per hard point) or 4 Air-to-Air Stinger Missiles, two per hardpoint.

*Hellfire Missile*
The hellfire is an air-to-surface, laser-guided missile used primarily to destroy tanks. It can also act as an air-to-air weapon against helicopters and other types of aircraft.
When the hellfire missile hits its target, it explodes like a grenade or other explosive, dealing 15d6 points of damage to all creatures within a 15-foot radius (Reflex save DC 20 half). Because its explosive features a shaped charge designed to penetrate the armor of military vehicles, the hellfire ignores up to 15 points of hardness if it strikes a vehicle, building, or object. However, this applies only to the target struck, not to other objects within the burst radius.
Hellfire missiles have a minimum range of 100 feet. If fired against a target closer than 100 feet, it does not arm and does not explode (but it still deals 3d6 points of ballistic damage, and hardness is not reduced). Hellfire missiles can be fired only from a missile platform mounted on a vehicle. (This cost is already factored into military vehicles that regularly carry these missiles.) This platform provides a +2 equipment bonus on attack rolls made against targets that have been acquired by the aircraft's laser designator.
To fire the missile, one must first acquire the target with the aircraft's laser designator, which requires a full-round action. Someone else can acquire the target by using a portable laser designator (see below), which allows the helicopter to remain behind cover until it fires. After this target acquisition, firing the missile is an attack action. Once fired, a hellfire missile travels one range increment per round until it reaches the target, at which point, an attack roll must be made. A hellfire missile has enough fuel for 5 rounds of movement before crashing to the ground and exploding. Have a range Increment of 500 ft.

*Stinger Missiles*
These are based off the shoulder mounted Stinger missiles, only configured for launch from an aircraft. These missiles can only strike an object in the air. These missiles do not need a laser designator, and have a minimum range of 100 ft. Deals 6d6 points of damage to the target and ignores 5 points of hardness/DR. If the missile does not arm, only deals 3d6 points of ballistic damage. Range increment of 1000 ft.

*250 lb Bomb Mk2*
This bomb has improved explosives for more damage, dealing 5d12, half fire and half ballistic to the target struck and ignores 5 points of hardness and half damage to 10 foot radius, Reflex save DC 14 for half damage.
The bomb has the capability to be laser guided, but also has its own basic targeting system to help guide it, granting +1 to attack rolls.
PDC: 14
Res: Mil +3

*500 lb Bomb Mk2*
This bomb has improved explosives for more damage, dealing 7d12, half fire and half ballistic to the target struck and ignores 10 points of hardness and half damage to 15 foot radius, Reflex save DC 16 for half damage.
The bomb has the capability to be laser guided, but also has its own basic targeting system to help guide it, granting +1 to attack rolls.
PDC: 15
Res: Mil +3

*4000 lb Bomb Mk2*
This bomb has improved explosives for more damage, dealing 13d12, half fire and half ballistic to the target struck and ignores 10 points of hardness and half damage to 20 foot radius, Reflex save DC 20 for half damage.
The bomb has the capability to be laser guided, but also has its own basic targeting system to help guide it, granting +1 to attack rolls.
PDC: 16
Res: Mil +3


----------



## kronos182

*Reverse Trike*
This vehicle is a three wheeled vehicle with two positional wheels in the front and one wheel in the back. While travelling at low speeds or over rough train, the front wheel struts spread out to provide greater stability. When travelling at high speeds the wheels move together to create a narrower and more nimble profile. Instead of a gas engine the reverse trike is powered by an electric engine, making it quite quiet. On either side of the rear of the bike are two storage bins, each two feet by two feet by 2.5 feet tall, each capable of carrying 25 lbs. The battery is good for 6 hours of travel before requiring recharging which takes about 2 hours. In a pinch, and some work, the reverse trike can be made o run off standard power packs, but each pack only provides 1 hour of travel time, at reduced speed. Rider is completely exposed.

Crew: 1
Passengers: 0
Cargo: 50 lbs
Init: 0
Maneuver: 0
Top Speed: 50 (5)
Defense: 9
Hardness: 5
Hit Points: 12
Size: Large
Purchase DC: 19
Restriction: Lic (+1)
Accessories: Headlights, two water proof cargo bins
Notes: Half penalties for rough terrain when travelling under 30 (3), +1 to Drive checks travelling under 30 (3). If modified to run off power packs (Repair check DC 12 and 30 min of work), each power pack provides 1 hour of power, but max speed is 40 (4), reduce Init and Maneuver to -1. -1 to Listen checks due to the quieter electric engine, -3 to Listen checks if driving under 20 (2).

*Variants
Long Range Reverse Trike*
This version reduces cargo capacity for increased battery capacity for increased range.
Make following changes:
Reduce cargo capacity to 25 lbs;
Increase run time to 12 hours, takes 3.5 hours to charge;
Can't be modified to run off power packs.

*Ride Reverse Trike*
This version is modified for a smoother ride, includes improved seat, ergonomic handles, slightly reduced cargo with slightly increased, comes with cup holder, GPS.
Make following changes:
Increased top speed to 60 (6);
Increase Maneuver +1;
Reduce cargo capacity to 30;
If not carrying cargo can carry 1 passenger but max speed reduced to 30 (3);
Run time is 8 hours;
PDC: +1

*Defense Reverse Trike*
This variant has increased armour and protective fairings to help protect the rider so they are not as exposed to debris, or enemy fire.
Make following changes:
Decrease top speed to 40 (4);
Increase hit points to 16;
Increase Hardness to 6;
Reduce cargo capacity to 25 lbs;
Driver has one-quarter cover;
PDC: +2
Restriction: Restricted (+2)

*Options*
*Solar Charger*
This adds a set of solar panels atop the cargo bins and connects to the battery to allow the reverse bike to be charged while outside. While driving on a sunny day, increases operation time by 30 minutes for every hour while driving in sunny conditions, but only 15 minutes in cloudy conditions. When not driving, recharges 45 minutes of operation time per hour in the sun, but only 30 minutes in cloudy conditions per hour.
PDC: 12

*Super Solar Charger*
These are improved solar panels that are more efficient. While driving, increase operation time by 45 minutes for every hour in sunny conditions, 30 minutes in cloudy conditions. When not driving, recharges 1 hour for every hour in sunny conditions and only 45 minutes for every hour in cloudy conditions.
PDC: 14

*Large Cargo Bins*
These are larger cargo bins, 2.5 feet by three feet by three feet tall, able to carry 30 lbs each for a total of 60 lbs. However reduces speed by 10 (1), -1 to maneuver and reduce operation time by 1 hour when full.
PDC: 10


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Additional possible note (?): Because of its electrical engine, the Reverse Trike is quieter than a usual bike. As long as the bike is going very slowly (maybe 5 or 10 feet or so per round), Listen checks are... say, -4 penalty and even when it's going at full speed Listen checks to hear it coming need to be done from at least half the range you would allow it if it was a regular bike?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Doc_Pippin said:


> Question: I am fairly new to Coreline and while I am catching up with the huge amount of content I was wondering has anyone been extrapolating on Dracula, Wallachia (Romania), or other popular vampire fiction?
> 
> I had an interesting Idea for both content and an adventure which I have called _The Dueling Dracula_ in which multiple versions of dracula from different sources (Literature, Various Films, Cartoons, Anime, Comics, etc.) have begun an internal conflict over rulership of both their traditional lands and the plethora of vampiric entities that have emerged whom they claim dominion. Some of the weaker Draculas have banded together and the stronger Draculas have recruited (forcefully or otherwise) other vampires and any other interested parties to fight a pseudo-secret war between themselves. It would kinda be like the wars of the roses with some badass aspects and some possible comedy thrown in (Like the Count from sesame street being higher rank than the Twilight vampires.) This conflict would be further complicated by various vampire hunters and hunting groups (Van Helsing, Blade, Buffy, the Belmonts, Solomon Kane, one specific version of Abraham Lincoln, the Hellsing Organization, Lucian etc.) The players could be recruited or manipulated by any side of the conflict or could work for all the sides to keep the conflict going so they can both eventually destroy each other and keep themselves busy and prevent their rampant spread.
> 
> Just a work in progress/series of thought I had been mulling around somewhat inspired by _Spider_-_Man_: _Into the Spider_-_Verse_




I wonder if there is anything I can help you with regarding this, man.


----------



## kronos182

A few items from Mad Washu's Weapon Emporium

*Wraith Minigun*
Diggers Technologies M-86 HVAP (High Velocity Armor Piercing) 'Wraith' 7.62mm Minigun: A combination of low and high technology (and is quite obviously a neat package of overkill), the 'Wraith' fires 7.62mm Armor-Piercing rounds as standard and includes a single-direction shield projector that protects its user's front side from energy and kinetic attacks (although it still lets through biological components and gasses). Its firing mechanism and electronic components are all internal (reducing the chance of foreign elements damaging them), and accessible though a hatch in the back. Requires an external ammunition supply, typically in a backpack or other container.

Damage: 3d10
Critical: 20
Damage Type: ballistic
Range Increment: 70 ft
Rate of Fire: A
Size: Huge
Weight: 38 lbs
Ammo: Linked
Purchase DC: 23 Mil (+3)
Notes: Shield provides +4 Deflection bonus to Defense from the front only. Uses a standard power pack, each round shield is in operation uses 2 charges from power pack (power pack has 50 charges). Ammunition ignores 4 points of hardness/DR. If carried by hand and using shoulder strap suffers -2 to attack rolls. If mounted on tripod or other fixed mount, no additional penalty to attack.

*Diggers Technologies 'LongArm' Gauntlet*
Named after the character of the cartoon series 'C.O.P.S.' (real name P.J. O'Malley), the 'LongArm' is designed to protect the user's forearms and provide mobility in hostile locations. The two launchers on each side of the LongArm fire a high-resistance cable each up to 50 meters away and can be outfitted with a variety of tips for differing situations (hooks, arrow-tips and even a cuff-like grapple not unlike O'Malley's ). The 'box' in the middle is an integral rangefinding sensor.
The wielder can fire a line that can be used to swing or climb up to 150 feet. With standard arrow tip,  make a ranged touch attack beating a Defence 15 to sink the tip in properly, with range increment of 50 feet, can retract the line pulling the user at a speed of 30 feet per round. With the 'cuff' end, acts like a grappling gun, the wielder can use it to strike a target and pull it towards him/her, up to 500 lbs, +200 lbs per additional line added. Unwilling targets can make opposed Strength checks to not be dragged towards the wielder. The hook tip is useful in areas with a lot of branches or bars, granting a +1 to touch attack rolls.
The cable can be detached as a move equivalent action.
Weight: 7 lbs
PDC: 14, replacement cables PDC 7.

*Merr-Sonn Munitions BR-47 Blaster Rifle*
A simplistic Merr-Sonn Munitions design based upon the AK-47 frame (and its prototypes were little more than Kalashnikovs with cobbled-together blaster electronics), it lacks many things that many people expect from 'Warsie' blasters (like a stun setting or integral computer-assisted sights), but is dirt-cheap and quite reliable. Mostly bought by mercenaries and militias on Coreline.

Damage: 3d8
Critical: 20
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: 90 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: large
Weight: 8 lbs
Ammo: 50 box
Purchase DC: 20 Mil (+3)


----------



## kronos182

A couple more items from Mad Washu's Weapon Emporium

*Hakubi Customs 'Spectre' 7.62mm Charged Multi-Profile Rifle*
Based upon the weapons of the game 'Mass Effect' and their portability, the 'Spectre' is an odd device: a weapon that can change from standard-infantry-issue CQC assault rifle to Charged sniper rifle with the flip of a switch, with a scope that raises up and folding bipod.

Damage: 2d10
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 150 ft / 225 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A/ Semi
Size: Medium / Large
Weight: 8 lbs
Ammo: 50 box
Purchase DC: 26 Mil (+3)
Notes: As a move equivalent action, the user can switch the weapon from assault rifle to sniper mode, with deployable electrothermo scope and bipod. Range increment doesn't include using the scope.

*Backlash Grenade*
The Backlash Grenades are rare shield technology, even on Coreline-creating a full-surround bubble that lasts a minute and not only allows the user to fire from within it, but also makes any laser and projectile attacks hitting it to go back on the same vector they came from.
The shield provides 60 hit points, with DR 15, lasting 1 minute (60 seconds) or until the hit points are depleted, covering a 10 ft hemisphere before burning itself out and becoming a pile of scrap. Any laser or projectile attacks (bullets, arrows, bolts, thrown objects) can also be reflected back at the attacker if within 30 feet, the shield makes a Reflex save DC the attack roll with a +5 to rolls, a successful check reflects the attack back at the attacker, dealing half the damage dealt to the shield.
Weight: 2 lbs
PDC: 21 (Mil +3)


----------



## kronos182

*Orion Corvette (TOS/Alternate Universe era)



*
The Orion corvette is a nimble smuggling vessel built by the Orions, able to slip through blockades, and strong enough to hold its own against most patrol ships. Its oblong frame is decently armoured, with the warp nacelles hidden in the lower bulges on each side, protecting them from stray hits. It has ample cargo space to move plenty of cargo, and requiring a small crew but has space for a large boarding party for raids. Armed with multiple Disruptor Blaster Type 1 turrets and a single photon torpedo launcher. The turrets are laid out so that two can attack a single target in any arc. The small shuttle bay can hold two small shuttles or one larger shuttle like a troop transport or boarding ship. The Corvette can enter a planet's atmosphere and land.

*Orion Corvette Class (PL6)*
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Escort
Size: Colossal (-8)
Tactical Speed: 4500
Defense: 2 (-8 size)
Flat-Footed Defense: 
Autopilot Defense: 6
Hardness: 15
Hit Dice: 18d20 (360 hp) shields 450 hp
Initiative Modifier: +2
Pilot's Class Bonus: 
Pilot's Dex Modifier: 
Gunner's Attack Bonus: 
Length: 140 ft
Weight: 430 tons
Targeting System Bonus: +3
Crew: 5 to 20
Passenger Capacity: Up to 30
Cargo Capacity: 70 tons
Grapple Modifier: +16
Base PDC: 45
Restriction: Res (+2)

Attack:
2 Fire-linked Disruptor Blaster Type 1 -5 ranged 13d12 (4000 ft, energy/fire, s) and
2 Fire-linked Disruptor Blaster Type 1 -10 ranged 13d12 (4000 ft, energy/fire, s) and;
Or 2 Fire-linked Disruptor Blaster Type 1 -5 ranged 13d12 (4000 ft, energy/fire, s) and
Photon Torpedo -10 ranged 12d20 (energy)

Attack of Opportunity: 

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: +2 Initiative, Agile Ships (+1 Dodge), Easy to Repair (Repair DC -4, -25% time), twin engine, improved thrust x2, Shield Dependent, transporter, Sickbay, tractor beam, shuttle bay.
Engines: thrusters, ion engines, warp drive (max warp 4)
Armour: ditanium
Defense Systems: shields, autopilot
Sensors: Class III, targeting system
Communications: radio transceiver, subspace array
Weapons:  4 Disruptor Blaster Type 1, 1 Photon Torpedo launcherGrappling Systems: tractor beam

*Photon Torpedo*
Photon torpedoes are anti-matter weapons with variable yields. These weapons usually draw their anti-matter from the equipped ship's own anti-matter supplies. These torpedoes require special containment and feeding systems to load and unload the anti-matter after a fight.
At its lowest setting, the torpedo can do 3d20 to a single target, or deal this damage to a 2000 ft square, and can increase damage by 1 die up to a maximum of 12d20, but reduce the maximum radius by 100 ft per die increase, Reflex save DC 19 for half damage when set for an area.. The damage can be to the maximum radius, or to a single target. These weapons are very dangerous in an atmosphere and are usually banned from planetary use except in special circumstances. If used in a planetary atmosphere, deals damage to an area +50% greater, and if set for a single target, deals half damage to a 100 ft area, and Reflex saves in an atmosphere is increased to 21 for half damage. If the ship loses all power while in battle, there is a 50% chance that a loaded torpedo loses containment and it detonates, dealing damage to the equipped ship, ignore its armour hardness.
Damage: varies
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: -
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 31
Restriction: Mil (+3)

*Disruptor Blaster Type 1*
Disruptor blasters are early disruptor based weapons, typically thoron-based giving them a typically green coloured energy bolt, with high damage potential, but lack the multiple settings, and are capable of only 2 power levels. They are shorter ranged than phasers, and not as accurate, but deal greater damage. Can switch between 4d12 lower power or 9d12 full power shots.
Damage: 12d12, 20x3
Damage Type: Fire/Energy
Range Increment: 4000 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Minimum Ship Size: Gargantuan
Purchase DC: 37
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Note: -1 to attack

*Agile Ships*
All Star Trek ships are more agile for their size, gaining a +1 Dodge bonus to Defense as long as the ship moves.

*Shield Dependent*
Star Trek ships have powerful shields, having the equivalent of Deflector Shields (d20 Future pg 42) and provide bonus HP against all attacks equal to 20 HP / starship HD + 25% HD, for example, a ship with 5 HD (100 HP) will have shields with 125 HP. However as they have developed incredible powerful shields, they are a bit lacking in the armour department, suffering -2 hit dice per category and subtype. There are a few exceptions to this rule, being Klingon, Dominion and Hirogen ships which have standard hit dice for their subtype and category, with a few notable other ships, such as the Defiant class.

*TWIN ENGINE SYSTEM (PL 6)*
During the Fusion Age starship engineers expand upon experimental starcraft and prototype twin engine technology, designing a command and control system capable of taking two identical engine types and slaving them together, boosting the overall tactical speed of a starship.
A starship equipped with a twin-engine system must mount two identical starship engines – at the loss of 25% of the ship’s cargo capacity and one weapon slot – in order for the system to operate.
This device increases the tactical speed bonus of one of the engines by 50% (round down up the nearest 500 ft.) – the pair provides a tactical speed bonus of 150% of a single engine design. If the system or one of the engines in damaged in combat (most likely due to a critical hit), the remaining engine provides a tactical speed bonus equal to one-half (round up) the bonus a single engine design would normally provide.
Example: A starship equipped with this device and two induction engines would have a total tactical speed bonus of +1,500 ft. If one of the engines is damaged or destroyed the bonus drops to +500 ft. A starship equipped with this device and two gravitic redirectors would have a total tactical speed bonus of +2,500 ft. If one of the engines is damaged or destroyed the bonus drops to +1,000 ft.
Minimum Ship Size: Gargantuan.
Tactical Speed Bonus: See text.
Purchase DC: 15.

*Improved Thrust*
Computer system and machinery changes to the engine core grant the starship more power, enabling it to propel the starship at an increased rate of speed. The starship gains a +500 ft. bonus to speed.
NOTE: A starship may be equipped with multiple improved thrust gadgets, with each increase past the first granting an additional +250 ft. bonus to speed. (Tactical speed, in squares, is rounded down to the nearest 500 ft. increment.)
Restrictions: Starship engines only.
Purchase DC: +2.


----------



## kronos182

*Envoy Class Light Freighter/Survey Ship*
The Envoy is a long range, fast light freighter which has potent sensor suite for a civilian ship produced by the same companies that made the old J and Y-Class freighters. The two warp 4 nacelles are below the main body, with a single cargo module behind the main body. There are two large airlocks on either side of the main body ahead of the cargo module, with an even larger airlock at the rear of the cargo module for particular large cargos. A single phase cannon turret is mounted on the top of the cargo module, and it is one of the first civilian craft fitted with shields, but still retains the polarized hull plating.

*Envoy Freighter (PL 6)*
Type: Ultra Light
Subtype: freighter
Size: Colossal (-8)
Tactical Speed: 3500 ft
Defense: 2 (-8 size)
Flat-Footed Defense:
Autopilot Defense: 6 (-8 size, +4 autopilot)
Hardness: 15
Hit Dice: 16d20 (320 hp), 200 hp shields
Initiative Modifier:
Pilot's Class Bonus:
Pilot's Dex Modifier:
Gunner's Attack Bonus:
Length: ‪160 ft (total)
Weight: 300 tons
Targeting System Bonus:
Crew: 3
Passenger Capacity: 5
Cargo Capacity: 320
Grapple Modifier: +16
Base PDC: 48
Restriction: Lic (+1)

Attack:
Phased Cannon Turret -8 ranged 12d10, 20, fire, 5000 ft, single

Attack of Opportunity:

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Agile Ships (+1 Dodge), Easy to Repair (Repair DC -4, -25% time), Swiss Army Tech.
Engines: thrusters, ion engines, warp drive (max warp 4)
Armour: ditanium
Defense Systems: polarized hull plating, autopilot, light shields
Sensors: Class III
Communications: radio transceiver, drivesat comm array
Weapons:  phased cannon turret
Grappling Systems: grapplers x1

*Light Shields*
These shields are lighter than advanced shields (which combine shield and field technology, but are a bit weaker than both combined) and standard shields, providing less protection. This type of shielding is usually put on civilian craft or inexpensive light combat craft. These shields only add 10 hp per HD of the ship  equal to one-fourth the starship's overall Hit Dice (rounded down, minimum of 1).PDC: Shield type -2.Restriction: None
Note: Can be combined with Advanced Shield versions.

*Phased Cannon*
Phased cannons are the precursor to phaser weapons, a phased energy beam weapon that had variable energy output. Usually mounted on retractable semi turrets to give them field of fire. Able to change damage by lowering the number of die to a minimum of 3d10 as a free action once per round.
Damage: 12d10
Damage Type: Fire/Energy
Range Increment: 5000 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Gargantuan
Purchase DC: 40
Restriction: Mil (+3)

*Polarized Hull Plating Defensive System*
An early defensive system developed for Starfleet in the mid 2100s, before deflector shield technology, a ship would be fitted with hull plating relays that would polarize the hull, strengthening the hull and making it more resistant to damage. It also has the advantage of making the ship more difficult to lock onto with most grappling systems. Activating Polarized Hull Plating takes a standard action, granting +5 to the ships hardness, and as long as the system has power (50% chance of this power not being interrupted) and active before the ship reaches 0 hit points, increases the ship's destruction threshold by 50%, and the ship only loses 1 hit point every 2 rounds. Most ships will have a separate power supply just for this system. Unfortunately a ship can not run this system indefinitely, and can only remain running for a maximum of 30 minutes before requiring at least 10 minutes of being inactive.
PDC: 5 + one half base PDC of starship.

*Agile Ships*
All Star Trek ships are more agile for their size, gaining a +1 Dodge bonus to Defense as long as the ship moves.

*Easy to Repair*
Due to the nature of the technology in this universe, especially Federation or Borg technology, all repairs have DC reduced by -4, and time reduced by 25%.

*Swiss-Army Tech*
Due to the adaptable nature of the technology, and skilled engineers, especially those in the Federation, a piece of technology can be jury-rigged and modified to do something it wasn't originally intended to do, as long as it is within reason (GM discretion), such as modifying the deflector array into a type of energy weapon, albeit limited use. Modifying a device this way means it can not be used for its original purpose at the same time, and requires a Knowledge: Technology check DC 18 and Repair check DC 21 and 5 +1d6 minutes for moderate changes (such as deflector array being used as a means to emit a type of energy as a weapon); while more extensive modifications require a Knowledge: Technology check DC 25  and Repair check DC 30, and 30 +2d10 minutes. This type of modification means the item is unable to be used for its original purpose until it has been restored to its original configuration.

*Shield Dependent*
Star Trek ships have powerful shields, having the equivalent of Deflector Shields (d20 Future pg 42) and provide bonus HP against all attacks equal to 20 HP / starship HD + 25% HD, for example, a ship with 5 HD (100 HP) will have shields with 125 HP. However as they have developed incredible powerful shields, they are a bit lacking in the armour department, suffering -2 hit dice per category and subtype. There are a few exceptions to this rule, being Klingon, Dominion and Hirogen ships which have standard hit dice for their subtype and category, with a few notable other ships, such as the Defiant class.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Reposting this Weapons Gadget from the first page:

*NEW WEAPONS GADGET:*
*Charged Firearm*
A recent development in weapons technology (engineered from Solnoid technology), Charged firearms contain an additional internal exploding wire or electromagnetic accelerator. This augmented power source fires projectiles with more power, but it's still not as much as, say, a full-blown railgun.
Charged firearms require an additional power source for this system, what it is exactly or where it is located varies from design to design (again, usually it is a slightly enlarged ammo clip withholding a power cell).
A Charged firearm rolls +1 bonus die for damage (e.g., a gun that rolls 2d6 for damage rolls an extra 1d6). However, it also emits a brief high-pitched whine whenever the weapon is first powered up; nearby characters a +4 bonus on their Listen checks to hear a character preparing to attack with a charged firearm. The bullet fired must be specially fitted to the new gun design (the DC modifier includes both the gun and the bullet).
Restrictions: Ballistic handguns and longarms only (not heavy weapons or energy weapons).
Purchase DC Modifier: +2 (Military Only).


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Reposting this Weapons Gadget from the first page:
> 
> *NEW WEAPONS GADGET:*
> *Charged Firearm*
> A recent development in weapons technology (engineered from Solnoid technology), Charged firearms contain an additional internal exploding wire or electromagnetic accelerator. This augmented power source fires projectiles with more power, but it's still not as much as, say, a full-blown railgun.
> Charged firearms require an additional power source for this system, what it is exactly or where it is located varies from design to design (again, usually it is a slightly enlarged ammo clip withholding a power cell).
> A Charged firearm rolls +1 bonus die for damage (e.g., a gun that rolls 2d6 for damage rolls an extra 1d6). However, it also emits a brief high-pitched whine whenever the weapon is first powered up; nearby characters a +4 bonus on their Listen checks to hear a character preparing to attack with a charged firearm. The bullet fired must be specially fitted to the new gun design (the DC modifier includes both the gun and the bullet).
> Restrictions: Ballistic handguns and longarms only (not heavy weapons or energy weapons).
> Purchase DC Modifier: +2 (Military Only).




I forgot there was this gadget.. when I made the Spectre I based it on the charge rifle in Future Tech.. I could update it to use this gadget instead later.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Been a long while since I've checked the Future Tech book... forgot that it had that.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well... could be that there's two kinds of rifles with that name... Washu is the kind of girl to do that...


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Well... could be that there's two kinds of rifles with that name... Washu is the kind of girl to do that...



The Wraith mk2?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Yeah, that would work. Probably an experiment, see how the system works with the different firing mechanism.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Yeah, that would work. Probably an experiment, see how the system works with the different firing mechanism.


----------



## Doc_Pippin

kronos182 said:


> way too many..
> I saw a picture of an R2 unit attached to hulk buster armour as well as a hulk buster done up as a specialized Stormtrooper. You know I'll do those soon..






This image?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Would that be a special attachment for an R2 Unit or would that be Industrial Automaton creating a heavy work / combat droid and using the R2 head because, I don't know, it provides a good combination of a flexible main computer, sensors and a "friendly" visage?


----------



## Doc_Pippin

marcoasalazarm said:


> Would that be a special attachment for an R2 Unit or would that be Industrial Automaton creating a heavy work / combat droid and using the R2 head because, I don't know, it provides a good combination of a flexible main computer, sensors and a "friendly" visage?




Likely either an astromech piloted walker style vehicle or an independent droid with an astromech socket


----------



## Doc_Pippin

Like it could have basic capabilities without an R unit attached, operating as a basic labor droid or tanky front line battle droid on its own. With the R unit installed it could be a more intelligent combatant or complex labor droid. R2 units had a lot of versatility with many being specialized to certain tasks. If they were not being used to astro-navigate they could use the memory, processing capacity, and other hardware to just be super smart so combining a specialized R unit with a purpose built Strength/Durability body that had abandoned most of the space consuming hardware, memory, and processing power required to be even marginally intelligent needed for higher level functioning (Like not even a Heuristic Processor) in favor of higher strength output and thicker armor would be akin to the brainy Bruce Banner in the Hulkbuster armor. As for how it would work, the “Astro-Buster” body would wrap its arms around its knees while in a nearly seated squat to fully expose the back, which would then open up and allow the R unit to step in before separating the head which would be lifted up through the “neck” ring similar to how the Theed N series ships broke the R2 apart while loading it to allow for more control.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Yeah, although also imagine an "Astro-Buster" that is like a giant toolbox.

As in, all of the crazy bunch of gizmos you see in every square inch of an R-2? Imagine a Hulkbuster frame with an even bigger bunch of gizmos. Or gizmos and secondary gizmos. Or gizmos and an absolutely immense ammo reserve (like a fire extinguisher - a frame that size has enough space for a reserve that it could be used for a riot control device).

Huh... what do you know? I always thought that the astromech was still in one piece inside of that fighter. Learn something every day.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

The Hulkbuster Stormtrooper armor... what could it be? Some Moff out there was playing "Dark Forces", saw the Mark-3 Dark Trooper and went "hold my beer"?


----------



## Doc_Pippin

While the decked-out tool kit sounds awesome the picture doesn’t fit that purpose though that could be its own cool variant version. For the purpose of maintenance or utility the humanoid frame is less than ideal, it isn’t as stable, and the legs cannot hold many gadgets because of the need to maintain structural strength. Additionally, the use of articulating humanoid-like hands would be inefficient and limiting if the frame included internal tools, when R2-D2 or BB-8 use a tool their round bodies lets them rotate as needed to reach the target and their small size allow for the mobility needed to achieve the goal, being limited to one direction of functionality and either the one tool carried or the limited tool selection built into the hands and forearms would make them bad mechanics and being too large to properly utilize the tools in the compact tech of the Star Wars universe would make them incredibly niche or just pointless when compared to other available options.

Several versions could exist in non-humanoid forms, such as an expansion package that gives an R2 unit an oversized ball body like a giant BB droid. That would allow for a huge number of new tools and gear while maintaining most of the R2’s original flexibility or a loosely connected trail of little duckling-esc orbs connected to the primary which could be swapped for whatever tool-orb is currently in use. The addition of fully humanoid legs also seems unneeded for a maintenance droid outside of incredibly specific terrains it would be better to use tracks, spheres, or repulsar lift if designed for utility. The use of legs would only benefit a warfighter as it could pass through the shields that normally stop repulsars (the reason the tanks didn’t drive through the gungan shields) and with magnetic locks and/or climbing claws it could would be a mobile weapons platform. The large legs would also add weapon stability and swinging power.

As is the suit would remove the use of the Astromech’s base tools and the bulk of the droid could no longer be used for utility, the large limbs would limit the torso’s functionality and the heavy lower limbs would limit the functionality of the upper limbs which would further be limited by the added armor sections. The only benefit the suit droid seems to gain from the R2 unit is the added mental abilities and programming, the R2’s sensor package, and the internal tools the R2 use for starfighter repair. This mimics the uses R2s bring to starfighters which makes sense, because outside of complimenting an existing war machine it would just make more sense to purpose build a ship or vehicle with a nav computer or redundant systems and avoid the droid altogether. The mobile toolbox role in Star Wars is also already taken by the WED Treadwell droids.

As for the picture we see pauldrons, bracers, and greaves specifically designed to protect against ranged attack and the outer most section of the bracers seems to be designed for melee blocking which indicates the purpose to be combat focused. The protecting of the back of the hands indicates both a disregard for full range of motion needed to repair and a need to protect against disarming, likely so the unit can utilize existing weapons systems such as an E-WEB repeating system or purpose-built melee weaponry. The dual openings on the front face of the bracers would indicate either wrist mounted blasters or retracting melee weapons, like lightsabers or vibroclaws, if these were designed to be tools they would use covers or doors like R2 and BB-8 do to reduce dust and particle build up but the open nature means that their use is very time sensitive and the time needed to open or close a hatch needs to be averted so they are likely weapon ports.


----------



## Doc_Pippin

marcoasalazarm said:


> The Hulkbuster Stormtrooper armor... what could it be? Some Moff out there was playing "Dark Forces", saw the Mark-3 Dark Trooper and went "hold my beer"?





As for a stormtrooper version that is not far off from the Zero-G assault stormtroopers, the suit let them operate in space, attach to ships, rip open their hulls and act as a heavily armed and armored boarding party. They were actually amazingly useful.

Zero-G assault stormtrooper


----------



## kronos182

Doc_Pippin said:


> View attachment 121478
> This image?




Yes, yes that one. I'll stat that up one day


----------



## Doc_Pippin

Alrighty, I got a strange one for any stat masters out there. The tech of Ant Man, not just the various suits (Giant capable Ant Man, Yellowjacket, and the Wasp), but also the shrinkable buildings and vehicles, the throwable shrink and grow Pym particle disks, manipulate ants, and the microscopic and quantum shrinking stuff too.

I couldn't think of how to stat these exactly (especially the huge amount of shrinking that the suit and disks do) but a friend of mine wanted to run a marvel themed coreline game (I turned him onto it and now he is pumped) and one of his players loves ant-man so I said I would ask.

Also any help designing or talking out how to design the iron man mk. 85 (the nano one he has in endgame) would be helpful as I will likely be playing an Iron man successor character in his campaign as iron man is my favorite marvel character.


----------



## kronos182

Doc_Pippin said:


> Alrighty, I got a strange one for any stat masters out there. The tech of Ant Man, not just the various suits (Giant capable Ant Man, Yellowjacket, and the Wasp), but also the shrinkable buildings and vehicles, the throwable shrink and grow Pym particle disks, manipulate ants, and the microscopic and quantum shrinking stuff too.
> 
> I couldn't think of how to stat these exactly (especially the huge amount of shrinking that the suit and disks do) but a friend of mine wanted to run a marvel themed coreline game (I turned him onto it and now he is pumped) and one of his players loves ant-man so I said I would ask.
> 
> Also any help designing or talking out how to design the iron man mk. 85 (the nano one he has in endgame) would be helpful as I will likely be playing an Iron man successor character in his campaign as iron man is my favorite marvel character.




How soon would you need these for? 
But off the top of my head.. Ant-Man.. If I remember correctly D&D 3.5 has spells for increasing and decreasing size, so the basic mechanics of shrinking & enlarging wouldn't be too hard, just have to modify it somewhat.
Controlling ants.. I can modify a control animal spell for insects, and make some modified trick rules for an ant swarm.. 

Endgame Iron Man suit? ooookay.. that'll take a bit.. I have a few ideas.. I'll have to research everything the suit does.. in the mean time I have a few suits based on iron man tech on my thread here but they are based on earlier suits, to give you a start for equipment so you aren't over powered at the start of the game  

I'll have time this weekend to work on stuff better.


----------



## Doc_Pippin

kronos182 said:


> How soon would you need these for?
> But off the top of my head.. Ant-Man.. If I remember correctly D&D 3.5 has spells for increasing and decreasing size, so the basic mechanics of shrinking & enlarging wouldn't be too hard, just have to modify it somewhat.
> Controlling ants.. I can modify a control animal spell for insects, and make some modified trick rules for an ant swarm..
> 
> Endgame Iron Man suit? ooookay.. that'll take a bit.. I have a few ideas.. I'll have to research everything the suit does.. in the mean time I have a few suits based on iron man tech on my thread here but they are based on earlier suits, to give you a start for equipment so you aren't over powered at the start of the game
> 
> I'll have time this weekend to work on stuff better.




Thank you for the rapid response and I will definitely be browsing the entirety of that thread. You had me at "Plasmathrower" … cause that sounds gratuitous and awesome

And no need to rush or inconvenience yourself, this game wont be until at least the 11th, my friend tested covid-19 positive (No actual symptoms luckily) so he is under quarantine until at least then.

I had also jumped on the Reduce and Enlarge spells at first, but they just do not come close to the size changes needed and they don't stack with other things that do... Like for the shrinking aspect the Marvel wiki (I don't know ant-man stuff so that's where I have been getting all my knowledge) says ant-man's normal shrunken size is 1 inch tall. The reduce person spell only halves the height of the target, so for a 6ft tall man it would take six stackable versions to reach 1.125 inches tall. The shrink item spell is less off but still not as powerful it reduces items to 1/16th their original size which while not quiet the matchbox size of Pym's vehicles it is the size of an RC car unfortunately the restriction on what can be shrunk makes this spell unhelpful, it only shrinks objects smaller than 2 cubic feet per caster level, and an average compact car is 100+ cubic feet. Enlarge person shares the same issue as reduce it only doubles the target's height but Ant-man can exceed 100ft tall in goliath form so again I was stumped.

I think the issue is the size based stat bonuses of the system. It tries to limit exponential growing or shrinking to prevent strength and dexterity boosting shenanigans and any balanced version is going to have to use a different numeric sliding scale. To complicate things further, ant-man doesn't loose strength when small, the wiki says he retains human level strength but the finer point of contact makes it appear as is shrinking makes him stronger.

As for the nano-suit, the idea I had been mulling around is that my character will only have some of the nanobots kind of like when Tony blocked the energy blast with the physical shield, it depleted his reserves and he only had a partial suit. This would mean I couldn't have flying jets and armor at the same time, or I couldn't have both strength enhancements and materialized weapons at the same time, and so on. The story would go along the line of my character swiped some nanobots from the battlefield following Tony's death and stole and upgraded the memorial arc reactor they left floating on the pond at his funeral. As the group levels up my character would either manufacture small batches of new bots or acquire more of Tony's until I eventually become Iron Man 2.0. And the exact starting quantity of nanobots is up in the air as the GM hasn't decided if he wants to start at 5th level or 8th.


----------



## kronos182

Doc_Pippin said:


> Thank you for the rapid response and I will definitely be browsing the entirety of that thread. You had me at "Plasmathrower" … cause that sounds gratuitous and awesome
> 
> And no need to rush or inconvenience yourself, this game wont be until at least the 11th, my friend tested covid-19 positive (No actual symptoms luckily) so he is under quarantine until at least then.
> 
> I had also jumped on the Reduce and Enlarge spells at first, but they just do not come close to the size changes needed and they don't stack with other things that do... Like for the shrinking aspect the Marvel wiki (I don't know ant-man stuff so that's where I have been getting all my knowledge) says ant-man's normal shrunken size is 1 inch tall. The reduce person spell only halves the height of the target, so for a 6ft tall man it would take six stackable versions to reach 1.125 inches tall. The shrink item spell is less off but still not as powerful it reduces items to 1/16th their original size which while not quiet the matchbox size of Pym's vehicles it is the size of an RC car unfortunately the restriction on what can be shrunk makes this spell unhelpful, it only shrinks objects smaller than 2 cubic feet per caster level, and an average compact car is 100+ cubic feet. Enlarge person shares the same issue as reduce it only doubles the target's height but Ant-man can exceed 100ft tall in goliath form so again I was stumped.
> 
> I think the issue is the size based stat bonuses of the system. It tries to limit exponential growing or shrinking to prevent strength and dexterity boosting shenanigans and any balanced version is going to have to use a different numeric sliding scale. To complicate things further, ant-man doesn't loose strength when small, the wiki says he retains human level strength but the finer point of contact makes it appear as is shrinking makes him stronger.
> 
> As for the nano-suit, the idea I had been mulling around is that my character will only have some of the nanobots kind of like when Tony blocked the energy blast with the physical shield, it depleted his reserves and he only had a partial suit. This would mean I couldn't have flying jets and armor at the same time, or I couldn't have both strength enhancements and materialized weapons at the same time, and so on. The story would go along the line of my character swiped some nanobots from the battlefield following Tony's death and stole and upgraded the memorial arc reactor they left floating on the pond at his funeral. As the group levels up my character would either manufacture small batches of new bots or acquire more of Tony's until I eventually become Iron Man 2.0. And the exact starting quantity of nanobots is up in the air as the GM hasn't decided if he wants to start at 5th level or 8th.




As I did say, base mechanics, they will require a lot of modifications.
I'll see what i can make this weekend for a start.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Dude, when you get that ball rolling, please send us a link so we can be flies on the wall of that crazy train.


----------



## Doc_Pippin

marcoasalazarm said:


> Dude, when you get that ball rolling, please send us a link so we can be flies on the wall of that crazy train.




Would if I could, but this game is IRL, that is why we must wait until after the quarantine to begin. The group is an old D&D 2e through Pathfinder group that usually takes campaigns into the realm of serious and troubling moral ambiguity or comedic absurdity, depending of seemingly random chance. I am interested to see which way this goes, I can post recaps though I doubt I would capture the bulk of the content in an interesting way. I tend to write like a researcher, lots of facts, not much poetics or quality description.


----------



## kronos182

*Ant Suit Mk1*
This suit, with helmet is designed to make use of Pym Particles to reduce the size of the wearer. While based on the original Ant-Man suit, this version was created from reverse engineering from damaged examples, or leaked information, and only reduces the user's size to that of small creatures, like a lizard. While reduced in size, the wearer maintains their strength and speed, but gains some increased durability as their molecules are more dense. The helmet contains a communicator and an EM Communicator that allows the user to have some control over insects, an air filter and passive night vision is included. On each glove between the thumb and fore finger is a button, the left for shrinking, the right for returning to normal size, the right glove also has an indicator to show how much Pym Particles are left on the underside of the wrist. A belt, with regulator, container for Pym Particles and several pouches for carrying small items.

*Ant Suit MK1 (PL6)*
Type: Light
Equipment Bonus: +2
Nonprof. Bonus: +1
Str Bonus: 0
Nonprof Str Bonus: 0
Max Dex: +5
Armour Penalty: -2
Speed (30 ft): 30 ft
Weight: 6 lbs
Purchase DC: 25
Restriction: Rare (+4)
Notes: night vision goggles, military radio, air filter (+4 save vs air borne toxins and poisons), EM communicator, Pym Particle Regulator, Enhanced Strength, Enhanced Durability.

*Pym Particle Regulator Mk1*
With the push of a bottom, as a free action, the user can reduce their size to that of Diminutive, roughly 8 to 12 inches in height, filling a 1 ft area space, gaining a +4 size modifier to Defense, Attack and Hide check rolls. While shrunk, the user is considered to have Enhanced Strength and Enhanced Durability. Shrinking and returning to normal size is nearly instantaneous, and can be combined with movement or attacks. Each time the wearer shrinks, uses up a dose of Pym Particles, and can only remain shrunk for 1 minute at a time before automatically returning to normal size. If the user attempts to return to normal size in a space not large enough, they take 2d6 damage, and forced into a space nearby that is large enough. This regulator only has enough space for 10 doses of Red Pym Particles, requiring a standard action to replace a 10 dose container.
The duration the user remain shrunk can be modified with alterations to the regulator, requiring a Craft: Electronics DC 18 and 1 minute of work, increasing the duration by 1 round for every 2 points the user beats the DC.

*EM Communicator*
This device uses EM waves to communicate with various insects, particularly ants, within 100 feet. The wearer can attempt to give simple orders to single insects or swarms, with a Concentration check, as a move equivalent action, the wearer can attempt to give commands, similar to the Handle Animal skill, using similar DCs at +4. If the wearer has at least 4 ranks in Handle Animal, gains +2 to the Concentration checks, and can attempt train the insects in new tricks. Simple commands include Come, Go There, Stop, Attack. To command a swarm, the wearer must first make a Concentration check DC 19, and takes up to 1 minute to summon enough insects to form a swarm, and all checks to give commands to it are increased by +2.

*Ant Suit Mk2*
The Mk2 suit has some improvements over the original, mostly in an improved regulator, a retractable faceplate on the helmet, improved range on the EM Communicator and a few built in tools.

*Ant Suit MK2 (PL6)*
Type: Light
Equipment Bonus: +2
Nonprof. Bonus: +1
Str Bonus: 0
Nonprof Str Bonus: 0
Max Dex: +5
Armour Penalty: -2
Speed (30 ft): 30 ft
Weight: 6 lbs
Purchase DC: 26
Restriction: Rare (+4)
Notes: night vision goggles, military radio, air filter (+4 save vs air borne toxins and poisons), EM communicator Mk2, Pym Particle Regulator Mk2, Enhanced Strength, Enhanced Durability, portable blowtorch, grapple hook with 50 ft steel cable.

*Pym Particle Regulator Mk2*
With the push of a bottom, as a free action, the user can reduce their size to that of Diminutive, roughly 8 to 12 inches in height, filling a 1 ft area space, gaining a +4 size modifier to Defense, Attack and Hide check rolls. While shrunk, the user is considered to have Enhanced Strength and Enhanced Durability. Shrinking and returning to normal size is nearly instantaneous, and can be combined with movement or attacks. Each time the wearer shrinks, uses up a dose of Pym Particles, and can only remain shrunk for 2 minutes at a time before automatically returning to normal size. If the user attempts to return to normal size in a space not large enough, they take 2d6 damage, and forced into a space nearby that is large enough. This regulator only has enough space for 20 doses of Red Pym Particles, requiring a standard action to replace a 20 dose container.
The duration the user remain shrunk can be modified with alterations to the regulator, requiring a Craft: Electronics DC 18 and 1 minute of work, increasing the duration by 1 round for every 2 points the user beats the DC.

*EM Communicator Mk2*
This device uses EM waves to communicate with various insects, particularly ants, within 500 feet. The wearer can attempt to give simple orders to single insects or swarms, with a Concentration check, as a move equivalent action, the wearer can attempt to give commands, similar to the Handle Animal skill, using similar DCs at +4. If the wearer has at least 4 ranks in Handle Animal, gains +2 to the Concentration checks, and can attempt train the insects in new tricks. Simple commands include Come, Go There, Stop, Attack. To command a swarm, the wearer must first make a Concentration check DC 19, and takes up to 1 minute to summon enough insects to form a swarm, and all checks to give commands to it are increased by +2.

*Ant Suit Mk3*
The Mk3 suit has some improvements over the original, mostly in an improved regulator, a retractable helmet, improved range on the EM Communicator and a few built in tools. The suit is also designed to make use of Blue Pym Particles, but requires manual override of the regulator. A wrist mounted touch screen on the left arm has the override system, and allows easier access to the regulator for alterations, and functions similar to a tablet, allowing text and images to be transmitted and received through the communicator.

*Ant Suit MK3 (PL6)*
Type: Light
Equipment Bonus: +3 
Nonprof. Bonus: +1
Str Bonus: 0
Nonprof Str Bonus: 0
Max Dex: +5
Armour Penalty: -2
Speed (30 ft): 30 ft
Weight: 6 lbs
Purchase DC: 27
Restriction: Rare (+4)
Notes: night vision goggles, military radio, integrated cell phone, air filter (+4 save vs air borne toxins and poisons), EM communicator Mk2, Pym Particle Regulator Mk3, Enhanced Strength, Enhanced Durability, portable blowtorch (5 minutes worth of fuel), grapple hook with 50 ft steel cable.

*Pym Particle Regulator Mk3*
Shrink - With the push of a bottom, as a free action, the user can reduce their size to that of Diminutive, roughly 8 to 12 inches in height, filling a 1 ft area space, gaining a +4 size modifier to Defense, Attack and Hide check rolls. While shrunk, the user is considered to have Enhanced Strength and Enhanced Durability. Shrinking and returning to normal size is nearly instantaneous, and can be combined with movement or attacks. Each time the wearer shrinks, uses up a dose of Pym Particles, and can only remain shrunk for 2 minutes at a time before automatically returning to normal size. If the user attempts to return to normal size in a space not large enough, they take 2d6 damage, and forced into a space nearby that is large enough. This regulator only has enough space for 20 doses of Red Pym Particles and 5 Blue Pym Particles, requiring a standard action to replace a 20 dose container.
The duration the user remain shrunk can be modified with alterations to the regulator, requiring a Craft: Electronics DC 18 and 1 minute of work, increasing the duration by 1 round for every 2 points the user beats the DC.
Enlarge - With a move equivalent action, which can be done as part of normal movement, the wearer can use the manual override to activate the Blue Pym Particles, causing the user to grow to 50 feet. The user is now Gargantuan in size, suffering -4 to Defense, Attack and Hide check rolls, but gains 15 foot reach, occupies a 20 ft by 20 ft area, gains +6 Strength (considered Enhanced), a slam attack that deals 2d8 + Str modifier, and gains 50 bonus hit points that are subtracted from first.

*EM Communicator Mk2*
This device uses EM waves to communicate with various insects, particularly ants, within 500 feet. The wearer can attempt to give simple orders to single insects or swarms, with a Concentration check, as a move equivalent action, the wearer can attempt to give commands, similar to the Handle Animal skill, using similar DCs at +4. If the wearer has at least 4 ranks in Handle Animal, gains +2 to the Concentration checks, and can attempt train the insects in new tricks. Simple commands include Come, Go There, Stop, Attack. To command a swarm, the wearer must first make a Concentration check DC 19, and takes up to 1 minute to summon enough insects to form a swarm, and all checks to give commands to it are increased by +2.

*Ant Suit Mk4*
The Mk4 suit has some greater improvements over the original, mostly in an improved regulator, a retractable helmet, improved range on the EM Communicator and a few built in tools. The suit is also designed to make use of Blue Pym Particles, but requires manual override of the regulator. A wrist mounted touch screen on the left arm has the override system, and allows easier access to the regulator for alterations, and functions similar to a tablet, allowing text and images to be transmitted and received through the communicator. This version allows the wearer to shrink to the size of an insect, as well as a small creature, with a quick adjustment to the regulator. The time the user can remain small is increased

*Ant Suit MK4 (PL6)*
Type: Light
Equipment Bonus: +3
Nonprof. Bonus: +1
Str Bonus: 0
Nonprof Str Bonus: 0
Max Dex: +5
Armour Penalty: -2
Speed (30 ft): 30 ft
Weight: 6 lbs
Purchase DC: 27
Restriction: Rare (+4)
Notes: night vision goggles, military radio, integrated cell phone, air filter (+4 save vs air borne toxins and poisons), EM communicator Mk2, Pym Particle Regulator Mk4, Enhanced Strength, Enhanced Durability, portable blowtorch (5 minutes worth of fuel), grapple hook with 50 ft steel cable.

*Pym Particle Regulator Mk4*
Shrink - With the push of a bottom, as a free action, the user can reduce their size to that of Diminutive, roughly 8 to 12 inches in height, filling a 1 ft area space, gaining a +4 size modifier to Defense, Attack and Hide check rolls. While shrunk, the user is considered to have Enhanced Strength and Enhanced Durability. Shrinking and returning to normal size is nearly instantaneous, and can be combined with movement or attacks. Each time the wearer shrinks, uses up a dose of Pym Particles, and can only remain shrunk for 2 minutes at a time before automatically returning to normal size. If the user attempts to return to normal size in a space not large enough, they take 2d6 damage, and forced into a space nearby that is large enough. This regulator only has enough space for 20 doses of Red Pym Particles and 5 Blue Pym Particles, requiring a standard action to replace a 20 dose container.
The duration the user remain shrunk can be modified with alterations to the regulator, requiring a Craft: Electronics DC 18 and 1 minute of work, increasing the duration by 1 round for every 2 points the user beats the DC.
The use can shrink to Fine size, gaining +8 size modifier to Defense, Attack and Hide check Rolls. The user has to manually change to Fine size as a move equivalent action, which can be part of a normal move. The user can only remain at Fine size for half the time as Diminutive.
Enlarge - With a move equivalent action, which can be done as part of normal movement, the wearer can use the manual override to activate the Blue Pym Particles, causing the user to grow to 50 feet. The user is now Gargantuan in size, suffering -4 to Defense, Attack and Hide check rolls, but gains 15 foot reach, occupies a 20 ft by 20 ft area, gains +6 Strength (considered Enhanced), -4 to Dexterity, and +20 ft to land speed, a slam attack that deals 2d8 + Str modifier, and gains 50 bonus hit points that are subtracted from first.

*EM Communicator Mk2*
This device uses EM waves to communicate with various insects, particularly ants, within 500 feet. The wearer can attempt to give simple orders to single insects or swarms, with a Concentration check, as a move equivalent action, the wearer can attempt to give commands, similar to the Handle Animal skill, using similar DCs at +4. If the wearer has at least 4 ranks in Handle Animal, gains +2 to the Concentration checks, and can attempt train the insects in new tricks. Simple commands include Come, Go There, Stop, Attack. To command a swarm, the wearer must first make a Concentration check DC 19, and takes up to 1 minute to summon enough insects to form a swarm, and all checks to give commands to it are increased by +2.

*Goliath Suit*
The Goliath Suit is based on the Ant-Man suit Mk4, however it is designed only to enlarge the target safely but also larger and for longer. The suit is also has increased protection.

*Goliath Suit (PL6)*
Type: Light
Equipment Bonus: +4
Nonprof. Bonus: +1
Str Bonus: 0
Nonprof Str Bonus: 0
Max Dex: +4
Armour Penalty: -3
Speed (30 ft): 30 ft
Weight: 8 lbs
Purchase DC: 28
Restriction: Rare (+4)
Notes: night vision goggles, military radio, integrated cell phone, air filter (+4 save vs air borne toxins and poisons), EM communicator Mk2, Pym Particle Regulator Mk3, Enhanced Strength, Enhanced Durability, portable blowtorch (5 minutes worth of fuel), grapple hook with 50 ft steel cable.

*Pym Particle Regulator Mk5*
This version of the regulator is altered to make extensive use of Blue Pym Particles, allowing the use to only enlarge their size, but also longer than the Ant suits.
Enlarge - With a quick action, which can be done as part of normal movement, the wearer can grow to 50 feet, or with a quick override, 100 ft. The user is now Gargantuan in size (50 ft), suffering -4 to Defense, Attack and Hide check rolls, but gains 15 foot reach, occupies a 20 ft by 20 ft area, gains +6 Strength (considered Enhanced), -4 to Dexterity, and +20 ft to land speed, a slam attack that deals 2d8 + Str modifier, a stomp attack that deals 1d8 + Str modifier that can target a single medium or 2 small creatures, and gains 75 bonus hit points that are subtracted from first. Or Colossal sized at 100 ft as a move equivalent action, suffering -8 to Defense, Attack and Hide check rolls, -6 Dexterity, but gains 15 ft reach, occupies a 30 ft by 30 ft area, gains +8 Strength (Enhanced), DR 5, +30 ft to land speed, and gains a 3d8 + Str modifier slam attack, a stomp attack that deals 2d6 + Str modifier that can target up to 1 large, 2 medium or 4 small creatures, gains 125 temporary hit points which are depleted first.
Can maintain Gargantuan size for 2d6 + Con modifier rounds, or Colossal for 1d6 + Con modifier rounds before requiring to return to normal size and is exhausted.
This regulator only has enough space for 20 doses of Blue Pym Particles, requiring a standard action to replace a 20 dose container.
The duration the user remain enlarged can be modified with alterations to the regulator, requiring a Craft: Electronics DC 20 and 1 minute of work, increasing the duration by 1 round for every 2 points the user beats the DC.

*Enhanced Strength (Ex)* 
The recipient has enhanced strength, as reflected in ability bonuses, plus the recipient's carrying capacity is calculated as if the recipient had Strength +8 higher, not encumbered until reaches heavy load, unarmed strikes deal lethal damage without penalty. All of the recipient's melee attacks will deal + Strength Modifier x1.5, and when using the Power Attack feat, the bonus damage is doubled.

*Enhanced Durability (Ex)*
The recipient is tougher than normal, able to shrug off light wounds, gaining a weak form of damage reduction. Damage from unarmed strikes, even if they would deal lethal damage, falling and bludgeoning attacks are converted to nonlethal damage (see d20 Modern pg 141). The recipient's massive damage threshold is considered to be double normal (normally equal to Con score plus any bonuses from feats). GM Note: Against foes with super strength (other super strong or powered opponents) don't have their damage converted to nonlethal damage, but unarmed strikes will have their damage reduced by half. The recipient isn't killed until reaching -20 hit points instead of -10.

*Pym Particles*
Pym Particles are subatomic particles of extra dimensional nature that are capable of shunting or adding mass and reducing or increasing scale of any form of matter, compressing forces around such objects or organisms that they are applied to. Pym Particles come in two types, Red which allows for the shrinking of objects, and Blue which allows for the increasing in size of objects. However there are some dangers with the use of Pym Particles, with being exposed to and using them over protracted periods can cause extreme levels of mental instability without the use of special protection. Using the Blue particles is also dangerous, placing a great strain on the body. If exposed to Red Pym Particles without protection, or use more than 1 hour at a time, the user must make Fort save DC 18 +1 per hour, or suffer 1d3 Intelligence damage. When using Blue Pym Particles, an enlarged user can only remain large for 2d4+ Con modifier rounds before returning to normal size, and is exhausted afterwards. This can be pushed if the user makes a Fort save DC 17 +1 per each additional round, but the user will start to suffer 1d2 Con temporary damage every 2 rounds beyond the 2d4 + Con modifier rounds, and loses consciousness.
Red Pym Particles PDC 21 for a 10 dose container, Rare (+4).
Blue Pym Particle PDC 22 for a 10 dose container Rare (+4).

Size Related Attacks

*Mighty Upper Cut*
As a full round attack, the user can go from Diminutive or Fine size to normal as part of an attack, using their momentum to increase the power of the punch even more. The use must move at least 10 feet, making an attack at -2, dealing 2d6 damage, or 3d6 damage if Tiny. If the user is going from normal go Gargantuan or Colossal size, increases damage by +1 die for Gargantuan, or +2 die for Colossal.

*Sucker Punch*
The user can as part of an attack, suffering -2 to attack roll, go from normal size to Diminutive or Fine size, increasing damage by 1 die type (d4 to d6, etc) for Diminutive, or 2 die types (if at d12 increase by 1 die) for , and afterwards must make a Balance check DC 15 to land safely, or be knocked prone after the attack.

*Drop Kick Bomb*
If the user makes a full round leap attack, successful Jump check DC 18 and moving at least 10 feet, or dropping from more than 10 feet height while Diminutive or Tiny sized and turning to normal size at the last second, taking -2 to attack roll, increases damage by +1d6 per 10 feet and knocks the target prone. If Tiny size, double the damage.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Doc_Pippin said:


> Would if I could, but this game is IRL, that is why we must wait until after the quarantine to begin. The group is an old D&D 2e through Pathfinder group that usually takes campaigns into the realm of serious and troubling moral ambiguity or comedic absurdity, depending of seemingly random chance. I am interested to see which way this goes, I can post recaps though I doubt I would capture the bulk of the content in an interesting way. I tend to write like a researcher, lots of facts, not much poetics or quality description.




Still would be cool to see how it goes.


----------



## Doc_Pippin

kronos182 said:


> *Ant Suit Mk1*
> This suit, with helmet is designed to make use of Pym Particles to reduce the size of the wearer. While based on the original Ant-Man suit, this version was created from reverse engineering from damaged examples, or leaked information, and only reduces the user's size to that of small creatures, like a lizard. While reduced in size, the wearer maintains their strength and speed, but gains some increased durability as their molecules are more dense. The helmet contains a communicator and an EM Communicator that allows the user to have some control over insects, an air filter and passive night vision is included. On each glove between the thumb and fore finger is a button, the left for shrinking, the right for returning to normal size, the right glove also has an indicator to show how much Pym Particles are left on the underside of the wrist. A belt, with regulator, container for Pym Particles and several pouches for carrying small items.
> 
> *Ant Suit MK1 (PL6)*
> Type: Light
> Equipment Bonus: +2
> Nonprof. Bonus: +1
> Str Bonus: 0
> Nonprof Str Bonus: 0
> Max Dex: +5
> Armour Penalty: -2
> Speed (30 ft): 30 ft
> Weight: 6 lbs
> Purchase DC: 25
> Restriction: Rare (+4)
> Notes: night vision goggles, military radio, air filter (+4 save vs air borne toxins and poisons), EM communicator, Pym Particle Regulator, Enhanced Strength, Enhanced Durability.
> 
> *Pym Particle Regulator Mk1*
> With the push of a bottom, as a free action, the user can reduce their size to that of Diminutive, roughly 8 to 12 inches in height, filling a 1 ft area space, gaining a +4 size modifier to Defense, Attack and Hide check rolls. While shrunk, the user is considered to have Enhanced Strength and Enhanced Durability. Shrinking and returning to normal size is nearly instantaneous, and can be combined with movement or attacks. Each time the wearer shrinks, uses up a dose of Pym Particles, and can only remain shrunk for 1 minute at a time before automatically returning to normal size. If the user attempts to return to normal size in a space not large enough, they take 2d6 damage, and forced into a space nearby that is large enough. This regulator only has enough space for 10 doses of Red Pym Particles, requiring a standard action to replace a 10 dose container.
> The duration the user remain shrunk can be modified with alterations to the regulator, requiring a Craft: Electronics DC 18 and 1 minute of work, increasing the duration by 1 round for every 2 points the user beats the DC.
> 
> *EM Communicator*
> This device uses EM waves to communicate with various insects, particularly ants, within 100 feet. The wearer can attempt to give simple orders to single insects or swarms, with a Concentration check, as a move equivalent action, the wearer can attempt to give commands, similar to the Handle Animal skill, using similar DCs at +4. If the wearer has at least 4 ranks in Handle Animal, gains +2 to the Concentration checks, and can attempt train the insects in new tricks. Simple commands include Come, Go There, Stop, Attack. To command a swarm, the wearer must first make a Concentration check DC 19, and takes up to 1 minute to summon enough insects to form a swarm, and all checks to give commands to it are increased by +2.
> 
> *Ant Suit Mk2*
> The Mk2 suit has some improvements over the original, mostly in an improved regulator, a retractable faceplate on the helmet, improved range on the EM Communicator and a few built in tools.
> 
> *Ant Suit MK2 (PL6)*
> Type: Light
> Equipment Bonus: +2
> Nonprof. Bonus: +1
> Str Bonus: 0
> Nonprof Str Bonus: 0
> Max Dex: +5
> Armour Penalty: -2
> Speed (30 ft): 30 ft
> Weight: 6 lbs
> Purchase DC: 26
> Restriction: Rare (+4)
> Notes: night vision goggles, military radio, air filter (+4 save vs air borne toxins and poisons), EM communicator Mk2, Pym Particle Regulator Mk2, Enhanced Strength, Enhanced Durability, portable blowtorch, grapple hook with 50 ft steel cable.
> 
> *Pym Particle Regulator Mk2*
> With the push of a bottom, as a free action, the user can reduce their size to that of Diminutive, roughly 8 to 12 inches in height, filling a 1 ft area space, gaining a +4 size modifier to Defense, Attack and Hide check rolls. While shrunk, the user is considered to have Enhanced Strength and Enhanced Durability. Shrinking and returning to normal size is nearly instantaneous, and can be combined with movement or attacks. Each time the wearer shrinks, uses up a dose of Pym Particles, and can only remain shrunk for 2 minutes at a time before automatically returning to normal size. If the user attempts to return to normal size in a space not large enough, they take 2d6 damage, and forced into a space nearby that is large enough. This regulator only has enough space for 20 doses of Red Pym Particles, requiring a standard action to replace a 20 dose container.
> The duration the user remain shrunk can be modified with alterations to the regulator, requiring a Craft: Electronics DC 18 and 1 minute of work, increasing the duration by 1 round for every 2 points the user beats the DC.
> 
> *EM Communicator Mk2*
> This device uses EM waves to communicate with various insects, particularly ants, within 500 feet. The wearer can attempt to give simple orders to single insects or swarms, with a Concentration check, as a move equivalent action, the wearer can attempt to give commands, similar to the Handle Animal skill, using similar DCs at +4. If the wearer has at least 4 ranks in Handle Animal, gains +2 to the Concentration checks, and can attempt train the insects in new tricks. Simple commands include Come, Go There, Stop, Attack. To command a swarm, the wearer must first make a Concentration check DC 19, and takes up to 1 minute to summon enough insects to form a swarm, and all checks to give commands to it are increased by +2.
> 
> *Ant Suit Mk3*
> The Mk3 suit has some improvements over the original, mostly in an improved regulator, a retractable helmet, improved range on the EM Communicator and a few built in tools. The suit is also designed to make use of Blue Pym Particles, but requires manual override of the regulator. A wrist mounted touch screen on the left arm has the override system, and allows easier access to the regulator for alterations, and functions similar to a tablet, allowing text and images to be transmitted and received through the communicator.
> 
> *Ant Suit MK3 (PL6)*
> Type: Light
> Equipment Bonus: +3
> Nonprof. Bonus: +1
> Str Bonus: 0
> Nonprof Str Bonus: 0
> Max Dex: +5
> Armour Penalty: -2
> Speed (30 ft): 30 ft
> Weight: 6 lbs
> Purchase DC: 27
> Restriction: Rare (+4)
> Notes: night vision goggles, military radio, integrated cell phone, air filter (+4 save vs air borne toxins and poisons), EM communicator Mk2, Pym Particle Regulator Mk3, Enhanced Strength, Enhanced Durability, portable blowtorch (5 minutes worth of fuel), grapple hook with 50 ft steel cable.
> 
> *Pym Particle Regulator Mk3*
> Shrink - With the push of a bottom, as a free action, the user can reduce their size to that of Diminutive, roughly 8 to 12 inches in height, filling a 1 ft area space, gaining a +4 size modifier to Defense, Attack and Hide check rolls. While shrunk, the user is considered to have Enhanced Strength and Enhanced Durability. Shrinking and returning to normal size is nearly instantaneous, and can be combined with movement or attacks. Each time the wearer shrinks, uses up a dose of Pym Particles, and can only remain shrunk for 2 minutes at a time before automatically returning to normal size. If the user attempts to return to normal size in a space not large enough, they take 2d6 damage, and forced into a space nearby that is large enough. This regulator only has enough space for 20 doses of Red Pym Particles and 5 Blue Pym Particles, requiring a standard action to replace a 20 dose container.
> The duration the user remain shrunk can be modified with alterations to the regulator, requiring a Craft: Electronics DC 18 and 1 minute of work, increasing the duration by 1 round for every 2 points the user beats the DC.
> Enlarge - With a move equivalent action, which can be done as part of normal movement, the wearer can use the manual override to activate the Blue Pym Particles, causing the user to grow to 50 feet. The user is now Gargantuan in size, suffering -4 to Defense, Attack and Hide check rolls, but gains 15 foot reach, occupies a 20 ft by 20 ft area, gains +6 Strength (considered Enhanced), a slam attack that deals 2d8 + Str modifier, and gains 50 bonus hit points that are subtracted from first.
> 
> *EM Communicator Mk2*
> This device uses EM waves to communicate with various insects, particularly ants, within 500 feet. The wearer can attempt to give simple orders to single insects or swarms, with a Concentration check, as a move equivalent action, the wearer can attempt to give commands, similar to the Handle Animal skill, using similar DCs at +4. If the wearer has at least 4 ranks in Handle Animal, gains +2 to the Concentration checks, and can attempt train the insects in new tricks. Simple commands include Come, Go There, Stop, Attack. To command a swarm, the wearer must first make a Concentration check DC 19, and takes up to 1 minute to summon enough insects to form a swarm, and all checks to give commands to it are increased by +2.
> 
> *Ant Suit Mk4*
> The Mk4 suit has some greater improvements over the original, mostly in an improved regulator, a retractable helmet, improved range on the EM Communicator and a few built in tools. The suit is also designed to make use of Blue Pym Particles, but requires manual override of the regulator. A wrist mounted touch screen on the left arm has the override system, and allows easier access to the regulator for alterations, and functions similar to a tablet, allowing text and images to be transmitted and received through the communicator. This version allows the wearer to shrink to the size of an insect, as well as a small creature, with a quick adjustment to the regulator. The time the user can remain small is increased
> 
> *Ant Suit MK4 (PL6)*
> Type: Light
> Equipment Bonus: +3
> Nonprof. Bonus: +1
> Str Bonus: 0
> Nonprof Str Bonus: 0
> Max Dex: +5
> Armour Penalty: -2
> Speed (30 ft): 30 ft
> Weight: 6 lbs
> Purchase DC: 27
> Restriction: Rare (+4)
> Notes: night vision goggles, military radio, integrated cell phone, air filter (+4 save vs air borne toxins and poisons), EM communicator Mk2, Pym Particle Regulator Mk4, Enhanced Strength, Enhanced Durability, portable blowtorch (5 minutes worth of fuel), grapple hook with 50 ft steel cable.
> 
> *Pym Particle Regulator Mk4*
> Shrink - With the push of a bottom, as a free action, the user can reduce their size to that of Diminutive, roughly 8 to 12 inches in height, filling a 1 ft area space, gaining a +4 size modifier to Defense, Attack and Hide check rolls. While shrunk, the user is considered to have Enhanced Strength and Enhanced Durability. Shrinking and returning to normal size is nearly instantaneous, and can be combined with movement or attacks. Each time the wearer shrinks, uses up a dose of Pym Particles, and can only remain shrunk for 2 minutes at a time before automatically returning to normal size. If the user attempts to return to normal size in a space not large enough, they take 2d6 damage, and forced into a space nearby that is large enough. This regulator only has enough space for 20 doses of Red Pym Particles and 5 Blue Pym Particles, requiring a standard action to replace a 20 dose container.
> The duration the user remain shrunk can be modified with alterations to the regulator, requiring a Craft: Electronics DC 18 and 1 minute of work, increasing the duration by 1 round for every 2 points the user beats the DC.
> The use can shrink to Fine size, gaining +8 size modifier to Defense, Attack and Hide check Rolls. The user has to manually change to Fine size as a move equivalent action, which can be part of a normal move. The user can only remain at Fine size for half the time as Diminutive.
> Enlarge - With a move equivalent action, which can be done as part of normal movement, the wearer can use the manual override to activate the Blue Pym Particles, causing the user to grow to 50 feet. The user is now Gargantuan in size, suffering -4 to Defense, Attack and Hide check rolls, but gains 15 foot reach, occupies a 20 ft by 20 ft area, gains +6 Strength (considered Enhanced), -4 to Dexterity, and +20 ft to land speed, a slam attack that deals 2d8 + Str modifier, and gains 50 bonus hit points that are subtracted from first.
> 
> *EM Communicator Mk2*
> This device uses EM waves to communicate with various insects, particularly ants, within 500 feet. The wearer can attempt to give simple orders to single insects or swarms, with a Concentration check, as a move equivalent action, the wearer can attempt to give commands, similar to the Handle Animal skill, using similar DCs at +4. If the wearer has at least 4 ranks in Handle Animal, gains +2 to the Concentration checks, and can attempt train the insects in new tricks. Simple commands include Come, Go There, Stop, Attack. To command a swarm, the wearer must first make a Concentration check DC 19, and takes up to 1 minute to summon enough insects to form a swarm, and all checks to give commands to it are increased by +2.
> 
> *Goliath Suit*
> The Goliath Suit is based on the Ant-Man suit Mk4, however it is designed only to enlarge the target safely but also larger and for longer. The suit is also has increased protection.
> 
> *Goliath Suit (PL6)*
> Type: Light
> Equipment Bonus: +4
> Nonprof. Bonus: +1
> Str Bonus: 0
> Nonprof Str Bonus: 0
> Max Dex: +4
> Armour Penalty: -3
> Speed (30 ft): 30 ft
> Weight: 8 lbs
> Purchase DC: 28
> Restriction: Rare (+4)
> Notes: night vision goggles, military radio, integrated cell phone, air filter (+4 save vs air borne toxins and poisons), EM communicator Mk2, Pym Particle Regulator Mk3, Enhanced Strength, Enhanced Durability, portable blowtorch (5 minutes worth of fuel), grapple hook with 50 ft steel cable.
> 
> *Pym Particle Regulator Mk5*
> This version of the regulator is altered to make extensive use of Blue Pym Particles, allowing the use to only enlarge their size, but also longer than the Ant suits.
> Enlarge - With a quick action, which can be done as part of normal movement, the wearer can grow to 50 feet, or with a quick override, 100 ft. The user is now Gargantuan in size (50 ft), suffering -4 to Defense, Attack and Hide check rolls, but gains 15 foot reach, occupies a 20 ft by 20 ft area, gains +6 Strength (considered Enhanced), -4 to Dexterity, and +20 ft to land speed, a slam attack that deals 2d8 + Str modifier, a stomp attack that deals 1d8 + Str modifier that can target a single medium or 2 small creatures, and gains 75 bonus hit points that are subtracted from first. Or Colossal sized at 100 ft as a move equivalent action, suffering -8 to Defense, Attack and Hide check rolls, -6 Dexterity, but gains 15 ft reach, occupies a 30 ft by 30 ft area, gains +8 Strength (Enhanced), DR 5, +30 ft to land speed, and gains a 3d8 + Str modifier slam attack, a stomp attack that deals 2d6 + Str modifier that can target up to 1 large, 2 medium or 4 small creatures, gains 125 temporary hit points which are depleted first.
> Can maintain Gargantuan size for 2d6 + Con modifier rounds, or Colossal for 1d6 + Con modifier rounds before requiring to return to normal size and is exhausted.
> This regulator only has enough space for 20 doses of Blue Pym Particles, requiring a standard action to replace a 20 dose container.
> The duration the user remain enlarged can be modified with alterations to the regulator, requiring a Craft: Electronics DC 20 and 1 minute of work, increasing the duration by 1 round for every 2 points the user beats the DC.
> 
> *Enhanced Strength (Ex)*
> The recipient has enhanced strength, as reflected in ability bonuses, plus the recipient's carrying capacity is calculated as if the recipient had Strength +8 higher, not encumbered until reaches heavy load, unarmed strikes deal lethal damage without penalty. All of the recipient's melee attacks will deal + Strength Modifier x1.5, and when using the Power Attack feat, the bonus damage is doubled.
> 
> *Enhanced Durability (Ex)*
> The recipient is tougher than normal, able to shrug off light wounds, gaining a weak form of damage reduction. Damage from unarmed strikes, even if they would deal lethal damage, falling and bludgeoning attacks are converted to nonlethal damage (see d20 Modern pg 141). The recipient's massive damage threshold is considered to be double normal (normally equal to Con score plus any bonuses from feats). GM Note: Against foes with super strength (other super strong or powered opponents) don't have their damage converted to nonlethal damage, but unarmed strikes will have their damage reduced by half. The recipient isn't killed until reaching -20 hit points instead of -10.
> 
> *Pym Particles*
> Pym Particles are subatomic particles of extra dimensional nature that are capable of shunting or adding mass and reducing or increasing scale of any form of matter, compressing forces around such objects or organisms that they are applied to. Pym Particles come in two types, Red which allows for the shrinking of objects, and Blue which allows for the increasing in size of objects. However there are some dangers with the use of Pym Particles, with being exposed to and using them over protracted periods can cause extreme levels of mental instability without the use of special protection. Using the Blue particles is also dangerous, placing a great strain on the body. If exposed to Red Pym Particles without protection, or use more than 1 hour at a time, the user must make Fort save DC 18 +1 per hour, or suffer 1d3 Intelligence damage. When using Blue Pym Particles, an enlarged user can only remain large for 2d4+ Con modifier rounds before returning to normal size, and is exhausted afterwards. This can be pushed if the user makes a Fort save DC 17 +1 per each additional round, but the user will start to suffer 1d2 Con temporary damage every 2 rounds beyond the 2d4 + Con modifier rounds, and loses consciousness.
> Red Pym Particles PDC 21 for a 10 dose container, Rare (+4).
> Blue Pym Particle PDC 22 for a 10 dose container Rare (+4).
> 
> Size Related Attacks
> 
> *Mighty Upper Cut*
> As a full round attack, the user can go from Diminutive or Fine size to normal as part of an attack, using their momentum to increase the power of the punch even more. The use must move at least 10 feet, making an attack at -2, dealing 2d6 damage, or 3d6 damage if Tiny. If the user is going from normal go Gargantuan or Colossal size, increases damage by +1 die for Gargantuan, or +2 die for Colossal.
> 
> *Sucker Punch*
> The user can as part of an attack, suffering -2 to attack roll, go from normal size to Diminutive or Fine size, increasing damage by 1 die type (d4 to d6, etc) for Diminutive, or 2 die types (if at d12 increase by 1 die) for , and afterwards must make a Balance check DC 15 to land safely, or be knocked prone after the attack.
> 
> *Drop Kick Bomb*
> If the user makes a full round leap attack, successful Jump check DC 18 and moving at least 10 feet, or dropping from more than 10 feet height while Diminutive or Tiny sized and turning to normal size at the last second, taking -2 to attack roll, increases damage by +1d6 per 10 feet and knocks the target prone. If Tiny size, double the damage.




You sir (or madam I don't know you so I will include both) are a gentleman (or the equivalent) and a scholar. Seriously, you went above and beyond the best outcome I had anticipated. Thank you.

Additionally, Vito (the ant-man player) badgered me until I agreed to express his appreciation. He wanted to say that he thought you were "amaze-balls" and that the active Coreline community are "the heart of what makes RPing awesome"


----------



## kronos182

Doc_Pippin said:


> You sir (or madam I don't know you so I will include both) are a gentleman (or the equivalent) and a scholar. Seriously, you went above and beyond the best outcome I had anticipated. Thank you.
> 
> Additionally, Vito (the ant-man player) badgered me until I agreed to express his appreciation. He wanted to say that he thought you were "amaze-balls" and that the active Coreline community are "the heart of what makes RPing awesome"



I identify as male. And you're quite welcome. I just need to make the shrinking discs still.
I might even make some suits and equipment based on the animated verisons. The goliath suit is based on the comics.

Still need to work on the Iron Man suit.. although you mentioned it's powered by the arc reactor that was put on the river after Tony's death? that one is too weak for anything like a nano suit. it barely powered the Mk2 and Mk3.


----------



## Doc_Pippin

kronos182 said:


> I identify as male. And you're quite welcome. I just need to make the shrinking discs still.
> I might even make some suits and equipment based on the animated verisons. The goliath suit is based on the comics.
> 
> Still need to work on the Iron Man suit.. although you mentioned it's powered by the arc reactor that was put on the river after Tony's death? that one is too weak for anything like a nano suit. it barely powered the Mk2 and Mk3.




Ya the old arc reactor would not be the final power source, it would just act as a guide on how to start on the iron man tech and stolen digital designs would act as upgrades along the way. The character is going to be a tech-themed inventor kinda of like a nihilistic morally bankrupt version of iron man who serves as a mercenary  and by stealing and studying Tony's stuff my character would recreate his tech and become a more effective and expensive (which pays for the tech) hired gun.


----------



## Doc_Pippin

Oh, I also found this on the D20 modern SRD and I figured with a little modification it could work for the shrinking vehicles

*Shrinking Paint Job*

This paint job allows the vehicle to "shrink" to a matchboxsized version small enough to fit in the palm of one's hand. Shrinking or enlarging the vehicle requires a command word, and the vehicle takes a full-round action to shrink or return to full size. The vehicle will not shrink if it contains any living beings, but can be shrunk with up to 50 pounds of cargo stored in its trunk. The vehicle will not unfold if it is in an area that will not allow it to expand to its full size. A vehicle in its toy size has a hardness of 5 and 5 hit points. The vehicle is destroyed and cannot be repaired if reduced to 0 hit points in its toy form.

_Type: _ Wondrous Item (vehicular); _Caster Level: _7th; _Purchase DC: _30; _Weight: _- (factored into the vehicle's weight).


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well, the new things to factor in order to replicate what shows up in "Ant-Man and The Wasp" would be how it works with passengers and how it works when the vehicles are moving (then again, the chase scene has the shrunken cars moving really fast, so I guess we could allow them to keep the same moving speed).


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Well, the new things to factor in order to replicate what shows up in "Ant-Man and The Wasp" would be how it works with passengers and how it works when the vehicles are moving (then again, the chase scene has the shrunken cars moving really fast, so I guess we could allow them to keep the same moving speed).




The car is modified to have a system like the Ant-Man suit regulator on it so it can shrink with people inside, the same with the building they moved like a suitcase.


----------



## Doc_Pippin

marcoasalazarm said:


> Well, the new things to factor in order to replicate what shows up in "Ant-Man and The Wasp" would be how it works with passengers and how it works when the vehicles are moving (then again, the chase scene has the shrunken cars moving really fast, so I guess we could allow them to keep the same moving speed).




I think the speed could be explained in a similar way as Ant-Man's strength, the engine still produces the same amount of power because the actual change was either in shunting mass into a hammerspace or reduction in the area between subatomic particles either way, the energy output would be propelling a smaller vehicle at relatively higher velocity so those in the vehicle would perceive the speed of the vehicle as much faster than those outside of it. Kind of like how we can externally clock the movement of blood as it moves through a body at ~4 mph, but from the perspective of the cells in the blood, the speed and relative force would be staggeringly higher, more akin to hypersonic speeds.


----------



## kronos182

A vehicle based on a toy.




Republic Attack Dropship
The Attack Dropship was produced for use by elite units in the later stages of the Clone Wars. It is a single pilot craft that looks like a much scaled down LAAT, with jus the cockpit, two adjustable chin weapons, and smaller version of the engines, wings and massdriver launchers mounted directly behind the cockpit, with an additional pair of weapons mounted between the massdriver launchers. Below the wings and engine block is a rack that allows for two troopers to strap themselves to for transport. When carrying troops the cockpit is in a 70 degree down angle, but once carried troops are released, the cockpit rotates up to only a 15 degree down angle to increase aerodynamics, allowing the Attack Dropship to function as a fighter providing air support. The passenger rack can be modified to hold small cargo containers.

Attack Dropship (PL6)
Crew: 1
Passengers: 2
Cargo: 30 lbs / 300 lbs*
Init: +0/+1
Maneuver: 0/+1
Top Speed: 200 (20) troop carry mode / 700 (70) fighter mode
Defense: 8
Hardness: 10
Hit Points: 25
Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 36
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: Military Radio, weapons, crew rack
Notes: When in troop carrying mode speed, initiative, maneuver uses the numbers before the /, when not carrying crew use the numbers after the /. Chin blasters are semi-turrets, able to pivot up or down, and a bit to the sides granting +1 to attack rolls. Can hover. The pilot can release the carried troops as a free action when close to the ground. Switching between the two modes is a move equivalent action that can only be done at speeds lower than 100 (10). It takes troops 1 full round to get into the rack and strapped in safely.


WeaponDamageCritDamage TypeRange IncrROFMagazineMassdriver Launchers (2)Varies-Varies200 ft*Single20 (10 ea)Chin Fire-Linked Anti-Personnel Blasters (2)6d820, x2Fire100 ftS, AUnlimitedFire-Linked Lasers (2)6d1020, x2Fire120 ftSUnlimited

Massdriver Launcher
This launcher uses magnetic principles to launch a projectile, typically concussion missiles, or other similar sized projectiles, including solid projectiles or bombs, at a target. This allows the craft to fire a variety of projectiles for different missions. The launcher has a range increment of 200 ft unless warhead specifies one.
Incendiary - This projectile is packed with incendiary chemicals to burn large areas. Deals 7d6 fire to a 30 foot area, Reflex DC 16 for half, deals 3d6 fire damage for 2d4 rounds. PDC 17 for 5 missiles.
KEW - This is a solid projectile that has a discarding sabot, shaped for armour piercing, used against targets with particle shielding against normal missiles. Deals 4d12, ignores 10 points of hardness, bypasses shielding, range increment 300 ft. PDC 19 for 5 projectiles.
Fragment - This projectile, upon detonation releases shards of sharp metal over a large area that is deadly to infantry, but can also be used against aerial targets. Deals 6d6 slashing damage to a 40 ft radius, Reflex DC 18 for half damage. Organic creatures also suffer 1 point of bleeding damage each round, requiring a Treat Injury check DC 14 and 1 minute work, to stop, or magical healing. PDC 17 for 5.

Concussion Missiles
Concussion missiles are a type of short range anti-vehicle missile generally deployed by a starship, vehicle mounted or even shoulder launchers. Their small size and maneuverability make them excellent anti-fighter weapons and giving fighters a heavy, if limited payload, punch besides their energy weapons.

Concussion Missile (PL6)
Damage: 10d10
Critical: 19-20x2
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: 4000 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Large
Purchase DC: 23
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Notes: +2 to target ships of shuttle types or smaller.


----------



## kronos182

A few Star Wars personnel weapons.

*R-20 Scatterblaster*
The R-20 Scatterblaster is a blaster pistol created by BlasTech Industries, that instead of firing one powerful blaster bolt, fired multiple smaller ones, making it more difficult to dodge. This feature also was useful against opponents such as Jedi, as they would have some difficulty deflecting multiple bolts.

*R-20 Scatterblaster (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 2d4*
Critical: x2
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 40 ft
Rate of Fire: S
Size: Small
Weight: 4 lbs
Ammo: 30 Box
Purchase DC: 19
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Notes: Targets don't apply their Dex modifier to Dodge bonus to Defense. For every 3 points over the target's Defense (ignore Dex modifier and Dodge bonuses), increase damage by 1d4 to a maximum of 5d4.


*T-21 Light Repeating Blaster*
The T-21 was one of the heaviest and powerful standard issue weapons that could be carried by a single soldier. A thick bodied weapon that was light enough to carry and fire on the move made this weapon a good choice for heavy assaults. It can use a standard power pack that only provided enough power for 25 shots, but it can be hooked up to a power pack that can be carried as a backpack for a larger capacity. A light weight tripod can be carried on a soldier's belt, allowing for more stable firing.

*T-21 Light Repeating Blaster (PL6 Exotic Firearms Proficiency T-21)*
Damage: 3d10+5
Critical: x3
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 65 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Large
Weight: 15 lbs,  backpack power supply 30 lbs.
Ammo: 25 box, or 200 with back pack power supply
Purchase DC: 25
Notes: -1 to attack rolls due to its weight and size. If mounted on tripod, attack penalty removed. Backpack power supply provides 200 shots, regenerates 10 shots per 5 rounds. Takes 1 full round to connect and power up the weapon.


*Accelerated Charged Particle Repeater Gun (ACP)*
This weapon is a medium ranged blaster manufactured by Arakyd Industries, and was popular amongst criminals and mercenaries. The weapons are not particularly advanced, came with a wired support under the frame just behind the barrel for added support, and a sight near the barrel, and built-in extinguisher in case of overheating. As they are more particle weapons than blasters, they were particularly effective against shielding, but not as much against armoured surfaces. The weapon required special ammunition packs that had enough material for forty shots.

*ACP (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 2d8 vs solid objects, 4d10 vs shields
Critical: x2
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 50 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Medium
Weight: 9 lbs
Ammo: 40 box
Purchase DC: 21
Notes: Gets Hot
*Gets Hot* - If fired on autofire for more than 3 rounds in a row, or on a natural roll of 1, the weapon over heats, but the extinguisher system cools the weapon, but it can't fire for that round, and fills a 5 foot area with steam.


*Concussion Rifle*
The concussion rifle is an uncommon weapon, with a thick rectangular frame with a large aperture, and a side mounted handle for providing stability, that fires a concussive sonic charge, creating a powerful shockwave that is able to knock down a full-grown person.

*Concussion Rifle (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 4d6
Critical: x2
Damage Type: Sonic
Range Increment: 50 ft
Rate of Fire: S
Size: Large
Weight: 14 lbs
Ammo: 25 box
Purchase DC: 23
Notes: Deals damage in a 10 foot radius, Reflex save 15 for half damage, plus target has to make a second Reflex save DC 16 or be knocked prone, a successful save the target is only staggered for 1 round.


*W-90 Concussion Rifle*
The W-90 concussion rifle is a long barreled concussion rifle manufactured by BlasTech. It mounts a scope similar to the E-11 blaster, and longer range over other concussion rifles.

*Concussion Rifle (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 4d6
Critical: x2
Damage Type: Sonic
Range Increment: 90 ft
Rate of Fire: S
Size: Large
Weight: 18 lbs
Ammo: 25 box
Purchase DC: 24
Notes: Deals damage in a 10 foot radius, Reflex save 17 for half damage, plus target has to make a second Reflex save DC 18 or be knocked prone, a successful save the target is only staggered for 1 round.


*Imperial Repeater Rifle*
This repeating rifle has a thick, short blocky body with a thin stock that extends from the bottom of the handle. It has three short barrels in a triangle design and cycles through each barrel as it fires to keep barrel temperature down for high rate of fire. The weapon has a secondary fire mode that unleashes a bolt from all three for a potent single shot kill, but lowers rate of fire.

*Imperial Repeater Rifle (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 3d8
Critical: x2
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 60 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Large
Weight: 18 lbs
Ammo: 30 box
Purchase DC: 25
Notes: Secondary fire mode, switching is free action, deals 5d10, ignores 5 points of hardness/DR, uses 5 shots, rate of fire is single.


----------



## kronos182

*A.I.M. (Advanced Ideas Mechanics)*
A.I.M. Is a privately funded think tank organized of a group of brilliant scientists whose sole dedication is to acquire and develop power through technological means, to use this power to overthrow the governments of the world. They develop and supply arms and technology to radicals and subversive organizations in order to foster a violent technological revolution of society while making a profit.
Started back during World War II as a part of Hydra, although developed into a separate group, and even created a public company that allowed them to generate more funds legally.
A.I.M. has made advancements in various fields, from materials, cybernetics, biological engineering, energy weapons and even medical research, but primarily weapons or how to weaponize any technology in development.
A.I.M. members wear yellow uniforms with helmets that resemble those worn by workers in bio-hazards and radiation filled areas, however they look more like bee-keeper outfits, and usually referred to as bee-keepers and A.IM. bases sometimes called hives.
A.I.M. Has multiple bases around the world, even a small stealth base in orbit, but their primary base is A.I.M. Island, an island located in the Caribbean Sea, heavily fortified and equipped with technology that can nullify most attacks, particularly any technological based attack. The U.S. had launched an attack against A.I.M. Island, but all launched missiles against the island were either neutralized or vaporized before getting within 5 miles, and their attempt to land troops was also met with failure.

On Coreline, A.I.M. continues to develop technology and weapons, selling them to terrorist groups, fanatics and anyone else that can pay, including some government groups. Although Hydra and A.I.M. are not directly affiliated with each other, A.I.M. does supply Hydra with some of their tech. Most law enforcement, military and governments ban all A.I.M. technology, and try to stop any A.I.M. activity within their borders, but have an unspoken truce with A.I.M., we'll leave you alone, if you leave us alone, any noticeable illegal activity within our borders will be dealt with. A.I.M. merely compensated with improved stealth tech for any teams they send aboard.

*AIM Member*
Members of AIM are researchers, dedicated to advancing technology and the sciences for the sake of science, and to advance the group's goal of the acquisition of power and overthrow all governments by technological means. These members, when not in the lab researching and building, act as the basic soldiers for AIM. While they may not be very good at fighting themselves, their advanced weapons and technology make them a threat.

*Low Level AIM Member (Smart Ord 1/Dedicated Ord 1)*
CR 1;
Size: Medium-sized Human;
HD: 1d6-1 plus 1d6-1; hp 5
Mas: 8
Init: +1
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 13, Touch 12, flat-footed 12 (+1 Armour, +1 Dex, +1 Class, )
BAB: +0
Grapple: +0
Attack: +0 melee (1d3 nonlethal), or +1 ranged (2d8 coilgun pistol)
Full Attack: + melee (1d3 nonlethal), or + ranged (2d8 coilgun pistol)
Special Attacks:
Special Qualities: Scientific Improvisation, Experimental Weapon Proficiency
FS: 5 ft by 5 ft
Reach: 5 ft
Allegiance: AIM
Saves: Fort +0, Ref +1, Will +4.
Action Points: 0
Rep: +2
Abilities: Str 10, Dex 12, Con 8, Int 15, Wis 14, Cha 13
Occupation: Technician (Craft: Electronic, Knowledge: Technology, Research)
Skills: Computer Use +6, Craft (Chemical) +8, Craft (Electrical) +9, Demolitions +4, Disable Device +6, Investigate +7, Knowledge (Arcane Lore) +4, Knowledge (earth and life sciences) +7, knowledge (physical sciences) +9, Knowledge (popular culture) +4, Knowledge (technology) +10, Profession +3, Read/Write English, Read/Write (any one), Research +6, Search +3, Speak English, Speak (any two), Treat Injury +4.
Feats: Builder, Educated (knowledge: physical sciences, Knowledge: technology), Simple Weapons Proficiency.
Possessions: AIM Uniform, lab kit (appropriate to field of expertise), pad computer (size of tablet, equivalent of high end desktop with wireless communications), cell phone, coilgun pistol, 3 magazines

*Mid Level AIM Member (Smart Ord 3/Dedicated Ord 3)*
CR 5;
Size: Medium-sized Human;
HD: 3d6-3 plus 3d6-3; hp 15
Mas: 8
Init: +1
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 15, Touch 14, flat-footed 14 (+1 Armour, +1 Dex, +3 Class)
BAB: +3
Grapple: +3
Attack: +3 melee (1d3 nonlethal), or +4 ranged (2d8 coilgun pistol)
Full Attack: +3 melee (1d3 nonlethal), or +4 ranged (2d8 coilgun pistol)
Special Attacks:
Special Qualities: Scientific Improvisation, Experimental Weapon Proficiency
FS: 5 ft by 5 ft
Reach: 5 ft
Allegiance: AIM
Saves: Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +6.
Action Points: 0
Rep: +2
Abilities: Str 10, Dex 12, Con 8, Int 16, Wis 14, Cha 13
Occupation: Technician (bonus class skills Craft: electronic, Knowledge: technology, Research)
Skills: Computer Use +9, Craft (Chemical) +11, Craft (Electrical) +15, Demolitions +7, Disable Device +9, Investigate +12, Knowledge (Arcane Lore) +9, Knowledge (earth and life sciences) +11, knowledge (physical sciences) +14, Knowledge (popular culture) +5, Knowledge (technology) +15, Profession +5, Read/Write English, Read/Write (any one), Research +9, Search +5, Speak English, Speak (any two), Treat Injury +5.
Feats: Builder, Cautious, Educated (Knowledge: physical sciences, Knowledge: technology), Simple Weapons Proficiency, Personal Firearms Proficiency
Possessions: AIM Uniform, lab kit (appropriate to field of expertise), pad computer (size of tablet, equivalent of high end desktop with wireless communications), cell phone, coilgun pistol, 3 magazines

*Scientific Improvisation*
AIM members may specialize in difference fields, but all have some familiarity in multiple fields and can improvise solutions and tools quickly. The AIM member can spend a full round action by combining common objects with a Craft check that corresponds to the function desired. The DC for the Craft check is equal to 5 + the purchase DC of the object that most closely matches the desired function. However this item is single use, or lasts for a number of rounds equals to the AIM member's level then breaks and the parts are useless.

*Experimental Weapon Proficiency*
AIM creates a large array of experimental devices and weapons, some are put into mass production for AIM members, and some are one offs. The AIM member is proficient in any mass produced AIM weapons, and up to 1 + Int modifier weapons the AIM member has built themselves. If the AIM member has maxed out their number of weapons they have built, they can replace one by spending 1 full minute studying the weapon in detail, undisturbed to replace one weapon they have developed and were proficient with.

*AIM Researcher*
The Researcher specializes in medicines and chemicals to enhance to hinder biological systems. Their helmets are a little more streamlined, with a green-yellow opaque faceplate, two tubes go from the helmet to a collar piece which contains air tanks. A backpack with compressed space technology is usually carried to allow them to carry a large array of chemicals, poisons, toxins and medicines
Make the following changes to AIM Member to create AIM Researcher:
Change Knowledge (Arcane Lore) with Craft (Pharmaceutical);
Change Builder with  Medical Expert (+2 Craft (Pharmaceutical) and Treat Injury);
Add Surgery Drone to equipment;
Add Researcher Helmet to equipment;
Add Spatial Backpack to equipment;
Add Wounding Shot special attack.

*Wounding Shot*
With the Researcher's knowledge in biology, they can make their attack deal increased damage and caused increased pain to reduce the target's combat capabilities. Against a living target with a discernable biology, the Researcher can, as a full round attack, taking -4 to attack roll and with a successful Knowledge: Earth and Life Sciences DC 19, can add +1d4 damage plus an additional +1d4 damage for every 5 points over the DC and suffers -1 to attack, Defense, skills. If the weapon deals piercing, slashing or ballistic damage, the target, if living (doesn't affect undead or those that lack a circulatory system), must also make a Fort save or suffering 1 point of bleeding damage for 1d4 rounds.

*AIM Director*
The AIM Director is an expert at leading teams of scientists, with abilities to use his science to keep his team alive and attacking. Directors wear slightly heavier armour, equipped with Spatial Backpacks fitted with a shield generator, and two phased pistols.

*Low Level AIM Director (Smart Ord 1/Dedicated Ord 1/Charismatic Ord 1)*
CR 1;
Size: Medium-sized Human;
HD: 1d6-1 plus 1d6-1 plus 1d6-1; hp 7
Mas: 8
Init: +1
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 14, Touch 12, flat-footed 13 (+2 Armour, +1 Dex, +1 Class)
BAB: +0
Grapple: +0
Attack: +0 melee (1d3 nonlethal), or +1 ranged (2d8 coilgun pistol)
Full Attack: + melee (1d3 nonlethal), or + ranged (2d8 coilgun pistol)
Special Attacks:
Special Qualities: Scientific Improvisation, Experimental Weapon Proficiency
FS: 5 ft by 5 ft
Reach: 5 ft
Allegiance: AIM
Saves: Fort +1, Ref +2, Will +4.
Action Points: 0
Rep: +4
Abilities: Str 10, Dex 12, Con 8, Int 15, Wis 14, Cha 13
Occupation: Technician (Craft: Electronic, Knowledge: Technology, Research)
Skills: Computer Use +6, Craft (Chemical) +8, Craft (Electrical) +9, Demolitions +4, Diplomacy +4, Disable Device +6, Gather Information +4, Investigate +7, Knowledge (Arcane Lore) +4, Knowledge (earth and life sciences) +7, knowledge (physical sciences) +9, Knowledge (popular culture) +4, Knowledge (technology) +10, Profession +3, Read/Write English, Read/Write (any one), Research +6, Search +4, Speak English, Speak (any two), Treat Injury +4.
Feats: Builder, Educated (knowledge: physical sciences, Knowledge: technology), Simple Weapons Proficiency.
Possessions: AIM Director Uniform, lab kit (appropriate to field of expertise), pad computer (size of tablet, equivalent of high end desktop with wireless communications), cell phone, coilgun pistol, 3 magazines

*Mid Level AIM Member (Smart Ord 3/Dedicated Ord 3/Charismatic 2)*
CR 6;
Size: Medium-sized Human;
HD: 3d6-3 plus 3d6-3 plus 2d6-2; hp 19
Mas: 8
Init: +1
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 17, Touch 15, flat-footed 16 (+2 Armour, +1 Dex, +4 Class)
BAB: +4
Grapple: +4
Attack: +4 melee (1d3 nonlethal), or +5 ranged (2d4 phased pistol)
Full Attack: +4 melee (1d3 nonlethal), or +5 ranged (2d4 phased pistol)
Special Attacks: IED
Special Qualities: Scientific Improvisation, Experimental Weapon Proficiency
FS: 5 ft by 5 ft
Reach: 5 ft
Allegiance: AIM
Saves: Fort +3, Ref +6, Will +6.
Action Points: 0
Rep: +4
Abilities: Str 10, Dex 12, Con 8, Int 16, Wis 14, Cha 13
Occupation: Technician (bonus class skills Craft: electronic, Knowledge: technology, Research)
Skills: Computer Use +9, Craft (Chemical) +11, Craft (Electrical) +15, Demolitions +7, Diplomacy +6, Disable Device +9, Gather Information +6, Investigate +12, Knowledge (Arcane Lore) +9, Knowledge (earth and life sciences) +11, knowledge (physical sciences) +14, Knowledge (popular culture) +5, Knowledge (technology) +15, Profession +5, Read/Write English, Read/Write (any one), Research +9, Search +7, Speak English, Speak (any two), Treat Injury +5.
Feats: Builder, Cautious, Educated (Knowledge: physical sciences, Knowledge: technology), Simple Weapons Proficiency, Personal Firearms Proficiency
Possessions: AIM Director Uniform, lab kit (appropriate to field of expertise), pad computer (size of tablet, equivalent of high end desktop with wireless communications), cell phone, 2 phased pistols, 4 magazines

*IED*
The Director can make an Improvised Explosive Device, or IED, as a standard action, with a Craft: Electronic check DC 21 out of anything with an electrical system, but it only deals 2d6 with a blast radius of 10 feet, Reflex save DC 14 for half damage.

*Equipment

AIM Uniform*
AIM uniforms varies with rank and position, but all are yellow, and the most common resembling a hazmat suit with a helmet similar to a bee-keeper's outfit.
A basic jump suit made with ballistic fibers, combined with radiation and energy resistant materials. Full helmet with polarized lenses and minor ocular enhancements in the helmet, along with air filters and a connector for attaching an air supply.

*A.I.M. Light Armour (PL 5, Light Armour Proficiency)*
Type: Light
Equipment Bonus: +1
Nonprof. Bonus: +1
Str Bonus: 0
Nonprof Str Bonus: 0
Max Dex: +5
Armour Penalty: -0
Speed (30 ft): 30 ft
Weight: 5 lbs
Purchase DC: 18
Restriction: Mil (+3) Aim +0
Notes: Full body covering, multiple pockets and clips for attaching gear. Helmet provides +2 against visual attacks (gaze attacks, flash bangs, etc), air filter provides +4 vs airborne toxins and diseases, grants low light vision, NBC protection +4 Fort save against radiation, chemicals poisons/diseases. Reduce damage from energy weapons by 2 points (fire, and electricity from lasers, plasma, ion, electrical attacks and non specific energy damage). AIM members do not require proficiency as the suit is similar to their hazmat and safety suits.

*AIM Coilgun Rifle*
The AIM coilgun rifle using magnetic forces to launch metal projectiles at incredible speeds without needing propellant, allowing for increased ammunition supply. Specialty rounds can be used if wrapped in a magnetic material sleeve, allowing for specialty rounds that normally can't be fired from a chemical projectile weapon. The magazine is mounted on the top of the weapon can be divided into three different sections of 30 each. The coilgun rifle fires marble sized projectiles at high velocity.
Damage: 2d8
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: ballistic
Range Increment: 150 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Ammo: 90 box
PDC: 19
Restriction: AIM, +4 Illegal
Notes: Weapon automatically detects if a split or singular magazine is loaded, switching between rounds is a free action once per round.

*AIM Coilgun Pistol*
The AIM coilgun pistol using magnetic forces to launch metal projectiles at incredible speeds without needing propellant, allowing for increased ammunition supply. Specialty rounds can be used if wrapped in a magnetic material sleeve, allowing for specialty rounds that normally can't be fired from a chemical projectile weapon. The magazine is mounted on the top of the weapon can be divided into three different sections of 15 each. The coilgun pistol fires marble sized projectiles at high velocity.
Damage: 2d8
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: ballistic
Range Increment: 75 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Ammo: 45 box
PDC: 17
Restriction: AIM, +4 Illegal
Notes: Weapon automatically detects if a split or singular magazine is loaded, switching between rounds is a free action once per round.

*Ammunition*
Standard - A marble sized projectile that is magnetic to allow coilguns to fire it, designed to deform upon impact to impart as much damage as possible, dealing 2d8 ballistic damage. PDC 5 for 50.
Anti-Personnel - This projectile breaks apart in fragments inside the target, causing significant wounds. Deals 1d8 ballistic damage plus 2d4 slashing, target must make a Fort save DC 14 or take 1 point of bleeding damage each round for 1d4 rounds. Treat Injury DC 15 to stop. PDC 11 for 50.
Anti-Armour - These projectiles contain a small shaped explosive, deals 2d6 ballistic and ignores 5 points of hardness/DR. PDC 12 for 50.
Explosive - This marble sized projectile is filled with a thermobaric chemical that is released upon striking a target or surface, dealing 3d6 fire damage to a 10 foot radius spherical area, Reflex save DC 14 for half damage. PDC 13 for 50.
EMP - Mini EMP generators in a marble projectile that affects only the target struck. All non-shielded, non-military electronic devices will shut down for 1d6+1 rounds. Military and shielded devices must make a Fort save DC 15, but they get a +4 to save. A failed save the device is temporarily shut down for 1d4+1 rounds, plus suffer 1d4 electrical damage. Robots, mechs and cybernetics are also affected. A successful save will only shut the device down for 1 round. In the case of robots, cybernetics, heavy military vehicles and mechs, they are paralyzed for 1 round and the next round function at 50% capacity (speed reduced by half, bonuses only half, damage is half, etc). PDC 17 for 50.
Cryo Round - These rounds are filled with a compound that upon contact with air reduce the temperature in a very small area very quickly. They deal 1d8 ballistic and 2d4 cold damage, plus the target must make a Fort save DC 15 or suffer -2 to attack, skills, Defense and half speed for 1d4+1 rounds. A successful save the target only stuffers -1 to attack, skills, Defense for 1 round. PDC 17 for 50.

*Researcher Helmet*
This helmet replaces the normal AIM Uniform helmet, includes a HUD system that links wirelessly to a computer and the Surgery Drone. The collar of the helmet contains air tanks that provides 2 hours of air. The collar also contains space for five doses of any liquid chemical that the Researcher can use on him/herself as a free action.

*Surgery Drone*
This small robot has a rectangular shaped frame, with a curved back, two gimbled anti-grav units on the underside. It is only 1.5 feet long and 6 inches wide, with 5 hit points, Defense 14, fly (perfect)  40 ft, maximum altitude of 300 feet, able to operate for 1 hour before requiring recharging in a special dock mounted in the Spatial Backpack. It is fitted with a healing beam. The healing beam uses energy that stimulates a living organisms natural healing abilities. As a full round action, with a range of 5 feet, the beam can heal 1d4+1 hit points in a living target as a ranged touch attack roll with a 2 bonus. The Surgery Drone is controlled via the HUD in the Researcher Helmet by voice commands (a single command as a free action once per round, additional commands are move equivalent), such as move 30 feet to left, heal target designated Bob, etc.
Weight: 5 lbs
PDC: 20

*Spatial Backpack*
This backpack made of impact resistant plastics, has a dock on the top for the Surgery drone as well as a built in power supply to power the backpack and recharge the Surgery Drone, a laptop and similar devices. The backpack has an opening that is about 1 foot in diameter, and inside looks like it is only 1.5 feet wide by 1 foot long and 2 feet deep, but in reality the inside is made of compressed space, able to hold up to 300 lbs of items, as long as they are not more than 1 foot in diameter, but can be much longer. The weight of any item inside the Spatial Backpack is not felt by the wearer.
Weight: 10 lbs
PDC: 21
Restriction: 0 AIM, +4 illegal

*AIM Phased Pistol*
The AIM Phased pistol using exotic particles to strike a target. However these particles phase in and out of space, and deal low damage initially as only some particles in the discharge strike the target as they are in phase, others are out of phase. A short time later, more particles phase back into space.
Damage: 2d4*
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: 45 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Ammo: 25 box
PDC: 23
Restriction: AIM, +4 Illegal
Notes: Due to exotic particles out of phase bypasses most shields ignores all Hardness/DR. For next 1d4 rounds, deals 2d4 energy damage, target can make Fort save DC 21 to reduce damage by half for each round of additional damage, but not the initial damage.

*AIM Director Uniform*
The Director uniform is similar to the standard AIM uniform except instead of a rectangular visor, the visor has slightly larger areas directly in front of the eyes which contain enhanced optics.
A basic jump suit made with ballistic fibers, combined with radiation and energy resistant materials, shoulder pads, half bracers, shin guards are added which contain an energy deflection field. Full helmet with polarized lenses and minor ocular enhancements in the helmet, along with air filters and a connector for attaching an air supply. Connects to a modified Spatial Backpack with a built in shield generator that projects a shield over a larger area than normal.

*A.I.M. Director Armour (PL 5, Light Armour Proficiency)*
Type: Light
Equipment Bonus: +2
Nonprof. Bonus: +1
Str Bonus: 0
Nonprof Str Bonus: 0
Max Dex: +5
Armour Penalty: -0
Speed (30 ft): 30 ft
Weight: 6 lbs + 12 backpack
Purchase DC: 21
Restriction: Mil (+3) Aim +0
Notes: Full body covering, multiple pockets and clips for attaching gear. Helmet provides +2 against visual attacks (gaze attacks, flash bangs, etc), air filter provides +4 vs airborne toxins and diseases, grants low light vision, NBC protection +4 Fort save against radiation, chemicals poisons/diseases. Reduce damage from energy weapons by 2 points (fire, and electricity from lasers, plasma, ion, electrical attacks and non specific energy damage), gains +2 Defense against energy weapons, spatial backpack (1.5 foot radius opening, appears to be 1.5 feet wide, 1.5 feet long, 3 feet deep, holds 200 lbs), shield. AIM members do not require proficiency as the suit is similar to their hazmat and safety suits.Shield - Projects a protective energy field around the user and a 20 foot radius. The shield can absorb 50 points of damage before it is depleted, with an Energy Resistance of 5 (any type of energy damage except acid). The shield can regenerate 1 hit point every 5 rounds. The device has enough power to run for 10 minutes or until the hit points are depleted, which ever comes first, before requiring a 10 minute cool down. A critical strike bypasses the shield and strikes the user. If the shield's hit points are depleted, the shield can be restored to half its hit points after 5 minutes.

*A.I.M. ARC Armiger*
The A.I.M. ARC Armiger is an A.I.M. modified and upgraded version Roxxon's Armiger that they stole the plans for, and mixed in some stolen Stark Tech. While the ARC Armiger looks similar to the original Armiger, it has noticeable differences, the first being it is yellow in colour, has a more rounded design instead of the originals hard angles, with a crude, but functional ARC reactor powering the whole thing, providing ample power for its energy weapons. The 90mm cannon is replaced with a chain gun style laser for rapid fire, plus it can also fire a powerful single beam for heavy anti-armour purposes, now housed in an armoured raised casing on the left side. The TOW missiles are replaced with a retractable variable fire mini-missile launcher, while the CIWS system is upgraded for improved accuracy and replaced with rapid-fire energy weapons, similar to lasers. Additionally the ARC Armiger is fitted with a gas venting system instead of the smoke grenades, able to store up to 3 different chemicals, typically including smoke that includes IR/thermo blocking properties, CS gas or other crowd dispersing gas, and sometime some other airborne agent, from poisons to mutigenic gas or some other weaponized aerosol they are testing. Additionally, the ARC Armiger is capable of movement underwater, and its weapons work even under water, if at reduced range. If used underwater, the mini-missiles can be swapped for mini-torpedoes instead. Additionally the ARC Armiger is fitted with Project PROTEAN technology, stolen from Stark Industries. Project PROTEAN is technology designed to repair or modify technology it was designed for, in this case, weapons. This makes destroying an ARC Armiger difficult as it repairs itself.
Crewed by 2, driver and gunner/commander. It has two top hatches, one for the driver and gunner. Takes a full-round action to enter the tank, and another full-round action to start it moving. The ARC Armiger is three squares wide, six squares long (22.02 ft long for the hull, 27 ft counting the barrel of the cannon, 12 ft wide and 8 ft high for the body, weighing 42 tons), able to lower itself down to a height of 7 feet, while moving usually 12 feet high, and can raise up to 16 feet, but can't move while this high, provides full cover to its occupants.

Crew: 2
Passengers: 0
Cargo: 300 lbs
Init: -2
Maneuver: -3
Top Speed: 60 (6), 40 (4) on surface or under water
Defense: 6
Hardness: 20
Hit Points: 68
Size: Gargantuan
Purchase DC: 55
Restriction: Illegal (+4) AIM Res (+2)
Accessories: variable laser cannon, mini-missile launcher, CIWS point defense system,  gas venting system, APS, fire-control computer, thermal/nightvision for driver, gunner, GPS, military radio, headlights, Project PROTEAN system, 20 hours air
Notes: +2 attack with weapons, NBC protection grants +4 to Fort saves. 25% chance to destroy any missile or RPG fired at the vehicle, +6 Fort save vs EMP weapons

*APS (Active Protection System)*
Against missile weapons that use wired and IR targeting systems, as well as laser guidance, this system imposes a -2 to attack rolls to such weapons when targeting the vehicle.

*AIM CIWS Point Defense System*
Using advanced AI tracking combined with rapid fire weapons, based on the CIWS on naval ships, the CIWS Point defense system serves two functions: targets all incoming missiles and rpgs, and allows the vehicle to make attacks of opportunity against other vehicles or low flying aircraft or drones. It can not be fired manually by the crew, or make normal attacks.
Destroy Missiles/RPGS: The system has a 25% chance to destroy any incoming missile, rocket or rpg. A destroyed missile, rocket or rpg deals no damage to the vehicle.
Make Attacks of Opportunity: The system threats the space the vehicle occupies as well 100 ft area around it. When making an attack of opportunity, the system rolls 1d20 plus any targeting bonuses, if the result is greater than target's defense, deals 4d8 fire damage.
The system can attack something as small as a medium sized creature (programmed for humanoids), up to larger vehicles such as other tanks, or low flying aircraft, such as helicopters or drones. System has +2 attack bonus.


WeaponDamageCritDamage TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazineVariable Laser Cannon (Pulse)6d820x2fire200 ftS, A50 shot capacitorVariable Laser Cannon (Beam)8d1020x3fire75 ftSingleUses 5 shotsMini-Missile Launchervaries20varies200 ftSemi80 Missiles

*Variable Laser Cannon*
This weapon is a multiple barreled laser, capable of firing a single shot or a barrage of full automatic fire (pulse mode), or a powerful, but short ranged, armour melting blast (beam mode). The beam mode uses up a lot of power, but ignores 10 points of hardness plus each successful strike reduces the target's hardness/DR by 2 points with each successful strike, permanently. On a critical strike it reduces the target's hardness by 5. The capacitor replenishes shots at a rate of 1 shot every 1d4 rounds if not fired.

*Mini-Missile Launcher*
This mini-missile launcher can fire single, or multiple missiles at once at a target, in volleys of 1, 2, 4 or 8 missiles. Each doubling increases damage and blast radius (if the missile has one), by 50%, and increases any Reflex save DC by +1.
Any mini-missile can be loaded, by typically HE, AP or Fragmentation are loaded. For underwater missions, mini-torpedoes can be loaded. (Mini-Torpedoes are similar to missiles but work under water, fire based missiles will have damage reduced by 1 die, but have blast radius increased by 25%. All area affect missiles will have Reflex save DC increased by +1, if sonic based damage and blast radius is increased by 50% and Reflex save increased by +2).

*Project PROTEAN System*
Using stolen Project PROTEAN technology, the ARC Armiger can repair damage it has suffered. As long as the ARC Armiger has 5 hit points or more, it can repair itself at a rate of 5 hit points per round.


*EMP*
AIM has developed a man portable, and potent EMP device, about the size of a soccer ball, able to knock out technology within an area, allowing them to disable security and defense systems, or even knock out technologically enhanced super heroes.
Once activated, it will go off the next round, or with a delay of up to 1 minute (10 rounds), affecting a 50 ft area. All non-shielded, non-military electronic devices will shut down and require repairs. Military and shielded devices must make a Fort save DC 18, but they get a +4 to save. A failed save the device is temporarily shut down for 1d4+1 minutes, plus suffer 1d4 electrical damage for every size category over medium. Robots, mechs and cybernetics are also affected. A successful save will only shut the device down for 1 round. In the case of robots, cybernetics, heavy military vehicles and mechs, they are paralyzed for 1 round and the next round function at 50% capacity (speed reduced by half, bonuses only half, damage is half, etc). After the device is activated, it burns itself out, making it useless.
Weight: 6 lbs
PDC: 25
Res: Illegal (+4) AIM Res (+2)

*Exoskeletal Battletank*
The Exoskeletal Battletank Mk1 is AIM's standard battle armour, which Hydra based their Mk2 power armour off of. Its yellow armour is curved to help deflect projectiles and coated in energy resistant material to protect against energy discharges from many super powered foes. The left shoulder has a retractable grenade launcher that has a divided ammo bin to allow up to 4 different types of grenades to be loaded, while the right shoulder has a retractable coilgun rifle. Instead of repulsor weapons in the hands, variable power particle beam weapons are fitted, although they are slower to fire than the repulsors, the varying power levels are more versatile.
A more powerful power core is fitted in the Exoskeletal battletank than those sold to Hydra, with the ability to enhance its weapons with the force of attacks the armour takes, however as the armour takes damage and increases the power of its weapons, it runs the risk of overload. To compensate for battlefield damage, the battletank armour is fitted with a nanite repair system, allowing for quick, although limited repairs.

*AIM Exoskeletal Battletank Armour*
Size Modifier: +0
Equipment Slots: 6
Hit Points: 55
Base Speed: 30 ft.
Height: 7.7 ft.
Weight: 340 lb
Fighting Space: 5 ft. by 5 ft.
Reach: 5 ft.
Defense Bonus: +6
Hardness: 17
Max Dex Bonus: +2
Armour Check Penalty: -8
Purchase DC: 40
Restriction: Illegal (+4), AIM +2
Accessories: NBC protection (+4 Fort saves), Military radio, GPS, nightvision 60 ft, Class II mech sensors, grenade launcher (similar to m79 using 40mm grenades, 40 grenades, can be divided into 4 different types, 10 each), coilgun (300 rounds). Weight of power armour does not count against wearer's weight capacity. Large hands impose -2 penalty to any tasks requiring fine dexterity, psychic shielding.

Combat Statistics: A Medium Mech adds a +4 equipment bonus to a character’s Strength score. Depending on the material used, a Medium Mech has 50 bonus hit points, which are added to the character’s total and subtracted first when the character takes damage. It takes a –2 penalty on Hide checks. Slam attack dealing 1d6 damage.
Its reach is 5 feet, and its base speed is 25 feet.
Base Purchase DC: 37.
Equipment Slots: A Medium Mech has 6 equipment slots available. These slots are located as follows. The Helmet and Torso slots must be used for the cockpit
Boots: 1 slot.
Helmet: Cockpit.
Left arm: Particle Beam Cannon.
Right arm: Particle Beam Cannon.
Shoulder: Power Core
Torso: Cockpit

*Particle Beam Cannon*
These heavy particle weapons have variable energy output levels, allowing them to have reduced lethality, or armour cracking blasts, or as a potent cutting torch that can cut through most materials, including heat resistant and laser proof materials. Able to scale damage from 2d12 to 5d12 damage, or a stun version that deals 1d10 nonlethal damage plus target must make Fort save DC 15 or be stunned. At 4d12 and 5d12 points of damage, the target must make a Reflex save DC 15 or suffer 1d6 points of fire damage for the next 1d4 rounds. Can be used as a cutting torch with a range of 5 ft, ignores 20 points of hardness, but only deals 1d10 damage if used as a weapon, using 1 charge per 5 rounds of use.
Damage: variable
Critical: 20x3
Damage Type: non-specific energy
Range Increment: 70 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Ammo: 30 charges
Notes: Suffers -1 to attack rolls. The weapon recharges 1 charge every 10 minutes of inactivity.

*Power Core*
The Exoskeletal battletank Armour is powered by a high energy source that is based on technology acquired from Stark Industries. In an attempt to copy Iron Man's earlier armours that can recharge or boost their power by absorbing other sources of energy, AIM scientists were partly successful. Every 5 points of damage the power armour takes, the next particle beam cannon or coilgun attack gains +2 to damage. The armour can store this energy for a maximum of 8 rounds, able to store up to +20 points of damage. After 8 rounds of not firing, the armour takes 1d4 points of fire damage that by passes the hardness for each +1 stored, and the pilot takes half damage.

*Coilgun Rifle*
Mounted on the right shoulder is a retractable coilgun rilfe, using magnetic forces to launch metal projectiles at incredible speeds without needing propellant, allowing for increased ammunition supply. Specialty rounds can be used if wrapped in a magnetic material sleeve, allowing for specialty rounds that normally can't be fired from a chemical projectile weapon. The magazine for the weapon can be divided into 3 different types of up to 100 rounds each.
Damage: 2d8
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: ballistic
Range Increment: 150 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Ammo: 300 Internal

*Grenade launcher*
Mounted on the left shoulder is a retractable grenade launcher that can switch between up to 3 different types of grenades. Typically loaded are fragmentation, explosive and smoke grenades.
Damage: varies by grenade
Critical: -
Damage Type: varies by grenade
Range Increment: 60 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Ammo: 40 internal, divided into 4 groups of 10, which can be all the same, or 3 different types.
Switching grenade types is a free action.

*Nanite Repair*
The armour is fitted with a nanite repair system, which looks like it vents steam, however it is a small cloud of nanites that quickly move to repair the armour and the user in case of injury. As a full round action, where the user can not do anything other than move at most 15 feet, vents a cloud of nanites that can repair damage to the armour and the user, priority of repaired damage goes to the armour first, then extra goes to the user, of 1d8+2 hit points. Also any charges the power core might have stored are reduced by 1 each time the Nanite Repair system is used. The system has enough material to repair up to 50 hit points. Replenishing the nanites costs PDC 14 (AIM only) for 10 hit points.

*Psychic Shielding*
The armour is lined with material that helps reduce the effects of psychic probes or attacks. Psionic abilities that allow a save the user is +2 to save, while the armour has DR 10 in addition to its normal hardness against psionic abilities that cause damage (the ability itself, not an ability that can cause damage from other sources, such as telekinesis used to hurl an object that damages the armour).

*AIM Shield Generator*
AIM has multiple designs for defensive energy shielding, including personal shielding, for vehicles and buildings.

*Personal Shield*
The Personal Shield is a device that projects a protective energy field around the user in a oblong shape about a foot around the wearer from a device mounted on the wearer's waist. The shield can absorb 30 points of damage before it is depleted, with an Energy Resistance of 5 (any type of energy damage except acid). The shield can regenerate 1 hit point every 5 rounds. The device has enough power to run for 10 minutes or until the hit points are depleted, which ever comes first, before requiring a 10 minute cool down. A critical strike bypasses the shield and strikes the user. If the shield's hit points are depleted, the shield can be restored to half its hit points after 5 minutes.
Weight: 9 lbs
PDC: 22 AIM only, Illegal (+4)

*Vehicle Shield*
This shield is tied into the power source of the vehicle, giving it greater power. A few different levels of shields exist, depending on the vehicle size. The shield can absorb a certain amount of damage before it is depleted, based on size of the vehicle it is mounted on, with an Energy Resistance of 10 (any type of energy damage except acid). The shield can regenerate 5 hit points every 5 rounds. The device has enough power to run for 20 minutes or until the hit points are depleted, which ever comes first, before requiring a 10 minute cool down. A critical strike bypasses the shield and strikes the user. If the shield's hit points are depleted, the shield can be restored to half its hit points after 5 minutes.
Size Medium 75 hit points, Large 100 hit points, Huge 150 hit points, Gargantuan 200 hit points, Colossal 275 hit points.
Weight: 20 +10 lbs / size over medium
PDC: Medium 23, Large 24, Huge 26, Gargantuan 28, Colossal 30, AIM +3 Mil, +5 Classified

*AIM Particle Rifle*
These heavy personal particle weapons have variable energy output levels, allowing them to have reduced lethality, or armour cracking blasts, or as a potent cutting torch that can cut through most materials, including heat resistant and laser proof materials. Able to scale damage from 1d12 to 4d12 damage, or a stun version that deals 1d10 nonlethal damage plus target must make Fort save DC 15 or be stunned. At 4d12, the target must make a Reflex save DC 15 or suffer 1d6 points of fire damage for the next 1d4 rounds. Can be used as a cutting torch with a range of 5 ft, ignores 20 points of hardness, but only deals 1d10 damage if used as a weapon, using 1 charge per 5 rounds of use.
Damage: variable
Critical: 20x3
Damage Type: non-specific energy
Range Increment: 50 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Ammo: 30 box
Notes: Suffers -1 to attack rolls.
PDC: 19, Illegal, AIM +3 Mil

*AIM Power Backpack*
This yellow and black squared backpack is a potent source of energy. Many AIM members use it to power weapons and as a portable power source for their many experiments.
The pack has enough power to power anything from weapons to a small office building or a gargantuan sized mech for a week. When used to power energy weapons, by an armoured cable, the weapon has an ammo capacity of unlimited.
Weight: 14 lbs
PDC: 17 Illegal, AIM Unrestricted


----------



## kronos182

*Diamondback*

The Diamondback is a hover AFV fitted with twin railguns mounted in a turret, designed for quick attacks, and a sophisticated targeting system to allow it to fire accurate while moving. While developed during the Great War, not many were produced until years later. The hover system allows the Diamondback to circumvent many obstacles, give it good maneuverability and good speed, combined with the twin railguns make it an excellent tank hunter.
The vulture is 4 squares long (20.5 ft), 3 square wide (15 ft), with a crew of 2 with full cover.

*Diamondback*
Crew: 2
Passengers: 0
Cargo: 60 lbs
Init: -1
Maneuver: +1
Top Speed: 230 (23)
Defense: 8
Hardness: 15
Hit Points: 48
Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 46
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: Headlights, GPS, terrain following sensors (helps maintain 3 to 10 ft clearance and helps detect obstacles +1 Drive to avoid obstacles), military radio, night vision 500 ft, 2 fire-linked Eviscerator rail guns, NBC protection grants +4 to Fort saves.
Notes: +1 Drive checks to avoid obstacles, hovers 5 to 10 feet above ground, can cross bodies of water no deeper than 50 feet, half penalties for firing weapons while moving. Can't attack airborne targets


NameDamageCritDam TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazine2 Fire-Linked Eviscerator Rail Gun7d1220x3Ball140 ftSemi100 rds ea

*Eviscerator Rail Gun*
The Eviscerator rail gun are a lightweight rail gun with decent damage and rate of fire with respectable armour penetration capabilities. They were developed for the Diamondback to keep weight down while maintaining good damage capacity for the hover AFV.
Damage: 5d12, ignores 10 points of DR/Hardness
Critical: 20x3
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 140 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Ammunition 1 box of 50 PDC 15.

*Options

Additional Armour*
The vehicle can be plated in heavier armour, but at the expense of speed and maneuverability. Adds +1 hardness and +2 hit points, but reduce speed by 20 (2 chase), Initiative and Maneuver by -1. This can be applied 3 times, with penalties and bonuses stacking.
PDC: 18 (Mil +3)

*Ultra Capacitors*
These self-replicating ultra capacitors reduce reload time of weapons and systems. On the Diamondback these change the weapon systems from semi to semi and automatic.
PDC: 17

*Vanadium Plating*
A different type of armour plating for the vehicle. Adds +1 hardness and +5 hit points. This can be applied 3 times, with penalties and bonuses stacking.
PDC: 21 (Mil +3)

*Regenerative Bio-Steel*
A new type of hull plating that was developed by Egon Stetmann aboard the Hyperion after studying the cellular structure of Zerg organisms. It uses regenerative nanobots to slowly repair the hull. The equipped vehicle can repair 1 hit point every 1d4 rounds.
PDC: 25 (Rare +4)

*Tri-Lithium Power Cell*
These power cells have 40% more capacity and fits in the same slots as the original monolithium power sells that power the rail gun. These cells allow more power to be used to fire farther. Increases range by 20%
PDC: 21 (Mil +3)

*Variants

Diamondback Mk2*
The Mk2 is a slight improvement over the original, using improved construction techniques that allow for the hull to be made from a single piece of shaped titanium, allowing it to absorb more punishment as there are very few joints or rivets that could buckle. Although this improvement makes repairing them a little harder. The single piece hull also lightens the vehicle a bit to improve speed slightly.
Make the following changes to Diamondback to make a Mk2:
Increase HP by +5;
Increase speed by 10 (1);
Repair DC increased by +3, repair times increased by 25%;
PDC: +2

*Diamondback Mk3*
The Mk3 is a version upgraded with additional systems and weapons, including two C-14 gauss rifles, one atop the turret between the railguns which can be used against aircraft and infantry, with another on the main hull in a semi turret that is controlled by the driver against infantry. Other upgrades include upgraded targeting and a missile jamming system for additional defense.
Make the following changes to Mk1 or Mk2 to make Mk3:
Add 2 C-14 Impaler gauss rifles, one controlled by gunner, one by pilot, each with 1500 rds;
Add Jammer;
Add Upgraded Target;
PDC: +1

*Jammer* - Against missile and rocket weapons, the attacker suffers -2 to attack rolls when targeting the tank.

*Upgraded Targeting* - All weapons suffer no penalties to attack rolls while the vehicle is moving, even at full speed, and gain +2 to attack rolls while the tank is stationary.

*C-14 Impaler gauss rifle*
Progress Level: 7
Damage: 3d12
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 100 ft.
Rate of Fire: S, A
Magazine: 500
Size: Large
Weight: 18 lbs.
Purchase DC: 26
Restriction: Res (+2) in Koprulu Sector

*Water Boa*
The Water Boa is a Diamondback modified for improved amphibious operations, with the ability to float and move on water, making it an excellent coastal assault or patrol craft. The Water Boa includes a combination harpoon/grappler tag launcher, which allows it to pull in marine life for study of new aquatic zerg life for study or to capture pirates and smugglers.

*Water Boa*
Crew: 2
Passengers: 0
Cargo: 70 lbs
Init: -1
Maneuver: +0
Top Speed: 220 (23), 100 (10) on water
Defense: 8
Hardness: 15
Hit Points: 48
Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 47
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: Headlights, GPS, terrain following sensors (helps maintain 3 to 10 ft clearance and helps detect obstacles +1 Drive to avoid obstacles), military radio, night vision 500 ft, 2 fire-linked Eviscerator rail guns, NBC protection grants +4 to Fort saves, grappler tag with 250 ft of duracable (5 tags & cables for replacements), harpoon launcher. Emergency inflatable raft in storage.
Notes: +1 Drive checks to avoid obstacles, hovers 5 to 10 feet above ground, can cross bodies of water no deeper than 50 feet when using hover system, can float on water or move on the surface using water thrusters, half penalties for firing weapons while moving. Can't attack airborne targets.


NameDamageCritDam TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazine2 Fire-Linked Eviscerator Rail Guns7d1220x3Ball140 ftSemi100 rds eaGrappler Tag LauncherNone-None50 ft-5 tags and cablesHarpoon Launcher2d620x2Piercing100 ftSemi20 Harpoons

*Grappler Tag/Harpoon Launcher*
This launcher is mounted on the main hull, able to launch a grappler tag, or a harpoon. The harpoons can be fired with or without a duracable attached. If the cable is attached, the harpoon with cable has a maximum range of 250 ft, as do the grappler tag. In the event of a target is too powerful to pull in, or the cable gets damaged, it can be ejected from the launcher and a replacement is put into place.

*Spitting Cobra*
The Spitting Cobra is an anti-infantry variant of the Diamondback, replacing the two railguns with a multitude of 12mm Gauss cannons in the turret, allowing it to target large groups of infantry or swarming Zerg. The turret is capable of targeting low flying aircraft and creatures, allowing it to fill the anti-air role as well. The hull mounts a C-14 Impaler gauss rifle in a small turret controlled by the driver on the main hull.
Make the following changes to Mk1, Mk2 or Mk3 Diamondback to make a Spitting Cobra:
Remove Eviscerator railguns;
Add 4 Fire-linked 12mm Gauss cannons to turret;
Add C-14 Impaler gauss rifle in turret on main hull;
PDC: +1


NameDamageCritDam TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazine4 Fire-linked 12mm Gauss Cannon9d1220x2Ball150 ftS, A10,000 rds eaC-14 Impaler Gause Rifle3d1220x2Ball100 ftS, A1000 rds

*Spitting Cobra Turret*
This turret mounts four 12mm Gauss cannons, two each side, with improved targeting systems. Each gauss cannon is able to move slightly independently to allow for more accurate targeting and to maximize area attacks. When making autofire attack targets an area 20 ft x 20 ft, Reflex save DC 17 for half damage. Gains +2 to strike medium sized targets, +1 for large sized targets. Able to target airborne targets.

*Constrictor*
The Constrictor is a radical modification to the Diamondback, removing the turret and building up the rear section to create a rapid response APC. A light turret that mounts a 12mm gauss cannon is fitted just behind the driver's section for defensive purposes. The Constrictor is able to carry 5 marines in CMC style armour, or 8 regular infantry.

*Constrictor*
Crew: 2
Passengers: 5-8
Cargo: 500 lbs
Init: -1
Maneuver: -1
Top Speed: 250 (25)
Defense: 8
Hardness: 15
Hit Points: 45
Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 46
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: Headlights, GPS, terrain following sensors (helps maintain 3 to 10 ft clearance and helps detect obstacles +1 Drive to avoid obstacles), military radio, night vision 500 ft, 12mm gauss cannon, NBC protection grants +4 to Fort saves.
Notes: +1 Drive checks to avoid obstacles, hovers 5 to 10 feet above ground, can cross bodies of water no deeper than 50 feet, half penalties for firing weapons while moving.


NameDamageCritDam TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazineC-14 Impaler Gause Rifle3d1220x2Ball100 ftS, A1000 rds

*Boa Constrictor*
The Boa Constrictor is an experimental modification to the Constrictor after examples of Russian Bullfrog with it's man cannon system. Instead of using a pneumatic system, the Boa Constrictor uses a modified Extractor Field from the APOD-33 dropships to launch parachute or jetpack equipped troops into the air to deploy them past obstacles or over wall through a tube in the roof. This version is completely unarmed, but the engines and control systems are upgraded to allow it race about a battlefield to get its carried troops safely to a launch spot. Reaper squads are fond of the Boa Constrictor as it saves them fuel and can launch them into combat quickly.
Make the following changes to a Constrictor to make a Boa Constrictor:
Remove 12mm gauss cannon;
Reduce crew to 1;
Increase sped to 280 (28);
Increase Initiative to +0;
Increase Maneuverability to +0;
Add Launcher Field;
PDC: +1

*Launcher Field*
Launcher fields are modified Extractor fields used on the APOD-33 dropships, but instead of lifting a target up, the system creates a pulse to launch an armoured trooper equipped with a parachute or jet pack. Can launch a power armoured equipped soldier up to 300 feet in the air (make a ranged touch attack roll to target spot, range increment of 100 ft), as a standard action. The trooper then can engage a parachute, glider or jet pack.


----------



## kronos182

A couple versions of armour requested awhile back that I'm really sorry are late. Early Iron Man armour combined with some of the nanites from later models. 

*Carbon Armour*
This set of armour is based on the Iron Man suits, using older models salvaged or bought, and upgraded with some nanites based on later versions of the iron Man suits, to enhance its combat capabilities and defensive abilities. The armour has many of the basic systems of any Iron Man armour, including basic flight systems, repulsors, mini missiles. The nanites allow the wearer to create melee weapons, enhance existing weapons, boost the armour's defense, or create additional flight systems.

*Carbon Armour Mk1*
The Mk1 was built from a basic Iron Man suit that allowed for flight, a repulsor in each hand, but lacked the chest mounted unibeam, arm mounted mini missiles. The nanites are contained in a unit where the unibeam would be on the chest. On command, the wearer can cause the nanites to move about the armour to form a shield, thrusters, melee blades, additional armour plating and thrusters.

*Carbon Armour Mk1 (PL7)*
Type: Powered Armour
Equipment Bonus: +5
Nonprof. Bonus: +2
Str Bonus: +2
Nonprof Str Bonus: +1
Max Dex: +3
Armour Penalty: -3
Speed (30 ft): 30 ft, fly 40 ft (average maneuverability) / 70 ft (good maneuverability, can hover)
Weight: 80 lb
Purchase DC: 32
Restriction: Res (+2)
Accessories: 2 hour air supply, air filters, blackout goggles, motion detector, HUD tied to all suit systems, wrist computer w/wireless modem, military radio, HUD software sensor link, HUD software targeting (built-in weaponry), 2x repulsor weapons, micro flares (6 uses), mini missile launcher (2 missiles), nanites.
Notes: +2 Fort saves against airborne toxins and poisons, 60 ft darkvision, lowlight vision, +1 attack with built-in weapons, +2 Spot (HUD), detect moving objects within 100 ft, 2 hours air, +1 Computer Use checks, flares suffer -5 on opposed attack rolls, Spot checks suffer -1 every 20 ft instead of normal -1 every 10 feet. Can not carry more than light load while in flight (not counting the weight of the armour).

*Repulsor Weapons*
Built into the palms are repuslor weapons that fire a beam of energy that can vary its power output. The blast at any setting has enough force to knock most people off their feet, even on the stun setting. Deals 3d12, 20, energy, 75 ft, s, targets struck must make a Reflex save DC 10 + damage dealt or be knocked back 10 feet and prone, while a successful save causes the target to be staggered for 1 round. Can vary damage as a free action from 1d12 to 3d12, or stun setting, target must make a Fort save DC 15 or be stunned for 1d4 rounds, plus must save against being knocked back. These weapons have 50 charges, which replenishes at a rate of 1 charge for every minute of inactivity. When using enhanced flight (the higher speed and maneuverability), these weapons can not be used in flight.

Staggered
The character suffered a powerful or unexpected blow, such as from a critical hit or from a surprise attack from a concealed or invisible opponent. The character does not get any bonuses from Dodge or other dodge bonuses to Defense, nor their Dexterity bonus to Defense and Reflex saves suffer -2.

*Mini Missile Launcher*
Each arm contains a mini missile, with a typical range of 150 ft to 200 ft, depending on type of missile. Explosive missiles are usually loaded. Mini missiles have a base attack bonus of +5 due to its guidance systems. Mini missiles can also make use of laser designators to attack targets not in line of sight, but only use a +5 attack bonus instead of the user's attack bonus.
If a mini missile misses the target of the firer, it can make another attack the next round with only a +5 attack bonus. There are two missiles total, one on each arm.

Explosive Mini Missile PL6
The explosive mini missile is just that, a guided version of the mini rocket. When it strikes it's target it deals 6d4 points of fire damage to all within a 15 ft radius (Reflex DC 19 for half). Will not arm within 30 ft of the launcher. PDC 17 for 4.

*Micro Flares*
These are similar to the flares used on aircraft, mech and robots to distract missiles that seek their targets based on heat signatures. The flares can be voice activated, as a free action, and the user makes an opposed attack roll against any incoming missile attack (that would hit normally hit, even with the missile lock alert system) at -5 to the roll. If successful, the missile targets the flare instead.
Replacement micro flares have a PDC 10 for 6.

*Nanites*
These nanites, housed in a container in the chest, can be used to for different pieces of equipment or enhance existing equipment. As a move action, the user can pick one of the following options once per round. The nanites have 50 charges maximum, and charges are recharged when the nanite options are deactivated at a rate of 1 charge per hour of inactivity. Charges can be replaced with an infusion of additional nanites (PDC 18, Rare +5 per charge). Some charges are lost permanently due to damage, and can only be replaced with additional nanites added.
*Melee Weapon* - The nanites move to the hands and wrists to form a variety of weapons. There is only enough nanites to form either two small melee weapons, dagger sized blades or small bludgeons, or one large blade or hammer-like weapons. Daggers deal 1d4+2, crit 19-20 x2, slashing or piercing, bludgeons deal 1d6, 20 x2 bludgeoning damage. The larger blade deals 2d4, 20x3, slashing damage; hammer deals 1d10+2, 20x3, bludgeoning damage. Creating 1 small weapon uses 1 charge, creating a large weapon uses 2 charges. When the weapon is deactivated the charge is replaced the next round.
*Shield* - The nanites can form a medium sized shield on one arm, granting +4 to Defense. For every 10 points of damage the wearer takes, or would be negated by the shield (attack misses due to the bonus provided by the shield) the bonus to Defense provided by the shield drops by 1. Every 20 points the wearer suffers reduces the number of charges available by 1 permanently until replaced. Shield uses 3 charges to form. After taking damage and bonus to Defense lowered, an additional charge can be spent to increase the Defense back up by 1.
*Enhanced Flight* - Using four charges, the nanites form additional thrusters on the back and legs, boosting flight speed by +50 ft. This option can remain active for 10 minutes before requiring to deactivate.
*Enhanced Durability* - The nanites spread over the armour to enhance its protective qualities using 10 charges, granting the wearer DR 10, Fire Resistance 10. Each time the wearer is hit, the DR and Fire resistance is reduced by 1 and loses 1 nanite charge permanently. The DR and Fire resistance can be increased by 1 by spending another charge.

*Carbon Armour Mk2*
The Mk2 sees improvements in defense, flight systems for improved speed, and improved leg actuators for improved ground movement. Additional built in weapons include micro missiles on the shoulders. The nanite housing is improved for increased storage and can enhance weapons or strength.

*Carbon Armour Mk1 (PL7)*
Type: Powered Armour
Equipment Bonus: +6
Nonprof. Bonus: +2
Str Bonus: +2
Nonprof Str Bonus: +1
Max Dex: +3
Armour Penalty: -3
Speed (30 ft): 35 ft, fly 50 ft (average maneuverability) / 80 ft (good maneuverability, can hover)
Weight: 60 lb
Purchase DC: 34
Restriction: Res (+2)
Accessories: 2 hour air supply, air filters, blackout goggles, motion detector, HUD tied to all suit systems, wrist computer w/wireless modem, military radio, HUD software sensor link, HUD software targeting (built-in weaponry), 2x repulsor weapons, micro flares (6 uses), mini missile launcher (4 missiles), nanites.
Notes: +2 Fort saves against airborne toxins and poisons, 60 ft darkvision, lowlight vision, +2 attack with built-in weapons, +2 Spot (HUD), detect moving objects within 100 ft, 2 hours air, +1 Computer Use checks, flares suffer -5 on opposed attack rolls, Spot checks suffer -1 every 20 ft instead of normal -1 every 10 feet. Can not carry more than light load while in flight (not counting the weight of the armour).

*Repulsor Weapons*
Built into the palms are repuslor weapons that fire a beam of energy that can vary its power output. The blast at any setting has enough force to knock most people off their feet, even on the stun setting. Deals 3d12, 20, energy, 75 ft, s, targets struck must make a Reflex save DC 10 + damage dealt or be knocked back 10 feet and prone, while a successful save causes the target to be staggered for 1 round. Can vary damage as a free action from 1d12 to 3d12, or stun setting, target must make a Fort save DC 15 or be stunned for 1d4 rounds, plus must save against being knocked back. These weapons have 50 charges, which replenishes at a rate of 1 charge for every minute of inactivity. When using enhanced flight (the higher speed and maneuverability), these weapons can not be used in flight.

Staggered
The character suffered a powerful or unexpected blow, such as from a critical hit or from a surprise attack from a concealed or invisible opponent. The character does not get any bonuses from Dodge or other dodge bonuses to Defense, nor their Dexterity bonus to Defense and Reflex saves suffer -2.

*Mini Missile Launcher*
Each arm contains a mini missile, with a typical range of 150 ft to 200 ft, depending on type of missile. Explosive missiles are usually loaded. Mini missiles have a base attack bonus of +5 due to its guidance systems. Mini missiles can also make use of laser designators to attack targets not in line of sight, but only use a +5 attack bonus instead of the user's attack bonus.
If a mini missile misses the target of the firer, it can make another attack the next round with only a +5 attack bonus. There are 4 missiles total, two on each arm.

Explosive Mini Missile PL6
The explosive mini missile is just that, a guided version of the mini rocket. When it strikes it's target it deals 6d4 points of fire damage to all within a 15 ft radius (Reflex DC 19 for half). Will not arm within 30 ft of the launcher. PDC 17 for 4.

*Micro Flares*
These are similar to the flares used on aircraft, mech and robots to distract missiles that seek their targets based on heat signatures. The flares can be voice activated, as a free action, and the user makes an opposed attack roll against any incoming missile attack (that would hit normally hit, even with the missile lock alert system) at -5 to the roll. If successful, the missile targets the flare instead.
Replacement micro flares have a PDC 10 for 6.

*Micro Missiles*
Two deployable launchers raise from the shoulders which fire micro missiles, able to fire a single missile, a volley at a single target or at multiple targets at once. Each missile only deals 3d4 damage, critical 19-20x2, ballistic damage, range incr 75 ft, semi, with an additional +1 to attack rolls (total +3 from suit targeting). Can be fire-linked against a single target, with each doubling increasing damage by 1d4 points of damage up to a maximum of 8, for a total of 6d4 points of damage. Alternatively, up to 8 targets, no more than 20 ft from each other, can get attacked as a single attack, but the firer suffers -1 to attack rolls for every 2 targets. Total of 16 micro missiles. PDC 17 for 4 missiles.

*Nanites Mk2*
These nanites, housed in a container in the chest, can be used to for different pieces of equipment or enhance existing equipment. As a move action, the user can pick one of the following options once per round. The nanites have 60 charges maximum, and charges are recharged when the nanite options are deactivated at a rate of 1 charge per hour of inactivity. Charges can be replaced with an infusion of additional nanites (PDC 18, Rare +5 per charge). Some charges are lost permanently due to damage, and can only be replaced with additional nanites added.
*Melee Weapon* - The nanites move to the hands and wrists to form a variety of weapons. There is only enough nanites to form either two small melee weapons, dagger sized blades or small bludgeons, or one large blade or hammer-like weapons. Daggers deal 1d4+2, crit 19-20 x2, slashing or piercing, bludgeons deal 1d6, 20 x2 bludgeoning damage. The larger blade deals 2d4, 20x3, slashing damage; hammer deals 1d10+2, 20x3, bludgeoning damage. Creating 1 small weapon uses 1 charge, creating a large weapon uses 2 charges. When the weapon is deactivated the charge is replaced the next round.
*Shield* - The nanites can form a medium sized shield on one arm, granting +4 to Defense. For every 10 points of damage the wearer takes, or would be negated by the shield (attack misses due to the bonus provided by the shield) the bonus to Defense provided by the shield drops by 1. Every 20 points the wearer suffers reduces the number of charges available by 1 permanently until replaced. Shield uses 3 charges to form. After taking damage and bonus to Defense lowered, an additional charge can be spent to increase the Defense back up by 1.
*Enhanced Flight* - Using four charges, the nanites form additional thrusters on the back and legs, boosting flight speed by +75 ft. This option can remain active for 10 minutes before requiring to deactivate.
*Enhanced Durability* - The nanites spread over the armour to enhance its protective qualities using 10 charges, granting the wearer DR 10, Fire Resistance 10. Each time the wearer is hit, the DR and Fire resistance is reduced by 1 and loses 1 nanite charge permanently. The DR and Fire resistance can be increased by 1 by spending another charge.
*Additional Armour* - Using 10 charges, the nanites grant an additional +5 to Defense and grants 50 bonus hit points, but speed is reduced by 10 ft on ground and 20 ft flying. Every 10 points of damage suffered reduces the bonus to Defense by 1, and permanently reduces number of charges by 1. Spending an additional 2 charges regains +1 Defense and 10 bonus hit points. A critical strike against the wearer deals half damage to the bonus hit points and half to the wearer's own hit points. This can be combined with the Enhanced Durability option.
*Enhance Repulsors* - Spending 1 charge, the nanites can boost the repulsors by +1d12 damage and increase range increment by 25 ft for 5 rounds.
*Enhanced Strength* - Spending 2 charges can increase the Strength bonus the armour provides by +4 for 1 minute. This can be combined with the melee weapon option.
*Replenish Projectiles* - Alternatively, the nanites can be used to replenish spent ammunition, but this permanently loses nanite charges. 1 charge can replenish 2 micro missiles taking 1 full round to create, 2 charges replenishes 1 mini missile taking 1 full round to create.


----------



## kronos182

*Leonin*
Leonins are a proud and noble race of feline humanoids that looks like lions. The males engage in combat, while the females hunt and raise the young. While in combat, they are brave, chivalrous and never backing down from a challenge, never resorting to underhanded trickery. When not engaged in war, they train, hunt or hold ritualistic celebrations. They stand about 7 feet tall, with the males having large manes, their hands and feet have claws instead of nails, which they can use in combat, and their teeth and jaws are powerful. They have long tails which help them balance while they run, for they often lean forward to decrease wind resistance.
Leonins are found in areas with large open spaces, such as plains and light forests with surrounding grasslands.
Leonins don't openly embrace other races, but they don't scorn them either, and once a Leonin befrends another, regardless of race, they are loyal to the death. They typically get along with elves and others that live more in tune with nature, are honourable and share their beliefs.
In Coreline, Leonins are found mostly in Africa, Australia and parts of Central America, although they can be in other areas. Most will keep within their tribal areas, but many will go to the cities and work for groups they find honourable. Those in the city will use higher tech versions of their tribal weapons such as vibro blades, energized blades, modern crossbows with tech upgrades, or some will use projectile weapons like rifles or needlers.
*
Racial Traits:*
Ability Score Modifiers: +2 Strength, +1 Dexterity, -2 Charisma. They are strong and able warriors, but their codes of honour, chivalrous nature can make interactions with other species difficult.
Size: Medium.
Speed: Leonin base land speed is 40 feet.
Courage (Ex): Leonin get +2 bonus to Will saves against mind-affecting abilities and fear effects.
Low-Light Vision: A Leonin can see twice as far as a normal human in low-light conditions.
Racial Skills: +2 Survival, Leonin are well adept at living off the land, +2 Racial bonus on Listen and Move Silently checks.
Feats: All Leonins are proficient in a number of ancient weapons (swords, axes, war hammers), gaining two ancient weapon proficiencies, plus Light Armour Proficiency and Shields,  
Keen Smell: Leonins have an excellent sense of smell and gain the Scent ability.
Pounce: If the Leonin moves at least 20 feet straight toward a target and hits with a melee attack on the same turn, the target must succeed a DC 12 Strength check or be knocked prone. If the target is knocked prone, the Leonin can make one bite attack against the target as a bonus action.
Claws: Unarmed melee strikes can deal lethal slashing damage.
Bite: Leonins have powerful jaws and sharp teeth, dealing 1d4 piercing damage for both bite and claw attacks.
ECL: +1

*Leonin Warrior*
A common Leonin Warrior, they guard their tribal lands, gatherers and important tribal members. Some can be found in the cities working as guards or security, raising money for their tribes, and will typically try and arm themselves with high tech version of their traditional weapons.

*Leonin Warrior*
CR 1;
Medium Humanoid (Strong 1/Tough 1)
Hit Dice: 1d8+2 plus 1d10+2; hp 14; Mas 15; Init +1;
Speed: 40 ft;
Defense 13, touch 13, flat-footed 12 (+1 Dex, +2 class +1 leather armour);
BAB: +1; Grap +3; Atk +3 melee spear (1d8+2) or +3 melee scimitar (1d6+2), or +3 melee claw (1d4+2), or +2 ranged crossbow (1d10, 40 ft); Full Atk +3 melee spear (1d8+2) or +3 melee scimitar (1d6+2) or +3 melee claw (1d4+2), or +2 ranged crossbow (1d10, 40 ft);
FS: 5 ft. by 5 ft.; Reach 5 ft.;
SA: Pounce
SQ: Keen Smell, Leonin traits
AL: Tribe;
SV: Fort +4, Ref +1 , Will +0; AP 0; Rep +0;
Ability Scores: Str 16, Dex 13, Con 15, Int 11, Wis 10, Cha 8.
Skills: Balance +3, Climb +3, Intimidate +3, Knowledge (earth & life sciences) +2, Listen +4, Move Silently +4, Read/Write Leonin, Read/Write English (or regional area), Search +2, Spot +3
Feats: Simple Weapons Proficiency, Brawl, Archaic Weapon (Spear)
Advancement:
Organization: Found in groups of 1, 2, 6 or larger, depending on their mission.
Equipment: 2 Spears, scimitar, knife, sack with 3 days rations, few personal items, leather armour, crossbow, 20 bolts.
Leonin not in tribal lands will typically have vibro blade knives, spears, crossbow with high tech bolts, may even have repeating crossbows. Higher level members will have Personal Firearms proficiency and carry automatic weapons, needlers, or similar projectile weapons.


----------



## kronos182

*Medium Tank*

Is a loosely based on the M1 Abrams, with a low profile, a reasonable powerful 105mm cannon, with a balance of speed and armour, used as the main tank of GDI during the First Tiberium War before the GDI switched to walker technology. The medium tank is fairly cheap, but well balanced in power, speed and defense. It was an excellent anti-tank and anti-building vehicle, easily able to take on anything NOD had at the time. GDI makes use of the medium take now as a training unit, defense of second or third echelon bases and sells others to allies.

*GDI Medium Tank mk1 (PL5)*
Crew: 3
Passengers: 0
Cargo: 250 lbs
Init: -4
Maneuver: -4
Top Speed: 75 (7)
Defense: 6
Hardness: 15
Hit Points: 64
Size: Gargantuan
Purchase DC: 48
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: Search light, military radio, 105mm cannon, 5.56mm machine gun pintle mount, darkvision 200 ft, thermo vision 200 ft, hazardous chemical and radiation sensors and GPS


WeaponDamageCriticalDamage TypeRange IncrRate of FIreMagazine105 Cannon9d1220Ball150 ftS70 rds5.56mm Machine gun2d820Ball80 ftS, A3000 rds

*Alternate Ammunition
APFSDS* - Armour Piercing Fin Stabilizing Discarding Sabot is a heavy anti-armour round, ignores 20 points of hardness, increase range incr to 200 ft, deals 7d12, ballistic damage. PDC 14 for 5 rounds.
*HEAT* - High Explosive Anti-Tank round, deals 6d12 fire damage to target, ignoring 10 points of hardness and damages a 30 foot radius area, Reflex save DC 15 for half. PDC 13 for 5 rounds.
*M1028 Anti-Personnel Cannister* - Creates a shotgun effect that spreads from the muzzle, deals 4d12 ballistic damage to a 200 foot long, 100 foot wide cone, Reflex save DC 20 for half damage. PDC 13 for 5 rounds.
*M908 Obstacle-Reduction Round* - A modified HEAT round that replaces the front fuse with a steel nose for penetration. Ignores 15 points of hardness, deals 4d12 fire damage to target and 15 foot radius. If the ability to ignore hardness is 5 or more points greater than the target's hardness, the round penetrates the object and deals its damage to all on the other side, increase Reflex DC by +5. This round is particularly useful against walls and barriers, punching a large hole and clearing the other side of any infantry.

*Variants

Medium Tank mk2*
After the chaos of the 23 Hours and Kane's attack later, many older vehicles and weapon systems were upgraded and rushed into service. The GDI got access to more advanced technology and used some to upgrade older vehicles as a stop gap before new designs could be developed.
Many Medium Tanks were upgraded with systems similar to the Mammoth A2.
Make the following changes to upgrade a Mammoth tank to a Mammoth A2:
Increase hit points by 15 to 79;
Increase 105mm cannon ammunition supply by 25%;
Add 2 smoke grenade launches (12 grenades total)
Replace 5.56mm machine gun with rail gun (3d12, 100 ft, 3000 rds)
Add ALA system;
Add upgraded APS;
Add upgraded targeting system;
Increase PDC +2

*ALA *- Anti-Laser Aerosol launchers release a cloud covering a 30 foot radius around the vehicle, reducing damage from laser based attacks by 50%. This cloud also grants some concealment of 10% miss chance. The cloud persists for 2d4 rounds, however strong winds of over 30 mph will dissipate the cloud in 2 rounds.

*Upgraded Targeting* - All weapons suffer only half penalties to attack rolls while the tank is moving, even at full speed, and gain +2 to attack rolls while the tank is stationary. The Mammoth A2 can use its Tusk Mk2 missile pods to attack two targets at once, but suffer -4 to the attack roll, and the targets can not be more than 100 feet apart.

*Upgraded APS* - this is an upgrade to the original Active Protection System, all guided missiles from radar guided, laser or IR guided, smart missiles, all suffer -3 to target the tank while the system is active. Also the six rapid-fire railguns can be used as a type of point defense system against RPGs, rockets and missiles, with a 20% chance to destroy such attacks, however when the rapid-fire railguns are used in this manner, they can not be used for attacks, the Commander designates at the start of the round if the four railguns will be used as part of the APS or not. If not they can be used for attacking like normal.

*Porcupine Medium Tank*
This variant replaces the turret with a shorter but taller turret that is filled with multiple rapid-fire railguns, with improved targeting systems for targeting smaller fast moving targets such as infantry and power armour. GDI developed the Porcupine in response to all the super powered humanoids that could take on tanks in one-on-one combat. While the railguns may not be powerful enough to take out some of these super beings, but it can wound or at least distract them enough for heavier weapons to deal with them. Additionally the Porcupine is fitted with 2 tangler grenade launchers to help hold targets in place, with one in a semi turret mounted on the hull and the other atop the turret.
The turret mounts six railguns, and with all six going gives the Porcupine a distinct rip-rattle sound, giving it the nicknames of Ripper, or Rattler, or Shredder by crew and survivors. The ammunition bins can be split into three different types to allow a mix of ammunition types to be used for different targets.
Make the following changes to create a Porcupine Medium Tank:
Replace 105mm cannon and 5.56mm machine gun with Battery of three twin-firelinked railguns;
Add two tangler grenade launchers;
Add ALA system;
Add upgraded APS;
Add upgraded targeting system;
PDC +4.

*ALA* - Anti-Laser Aerosol launchers release a cloud covering a 30 foot radius around the vehicle, reducing damage from laser based attacks by 50%. This cloud also grants some concealment of 10% miss chance. The cloud persists for 2d4 rounds, however strong winds of over 30 mph will dissipate the cloud in 2 rounds.

*Upgraded Targeting* - All weapons suffer only half penalties to attack rolls while the tank is moving, even at full speed, and gain +2 to attack rolls while the tank is stationary, +2 to attack rolls against targets of medium or smaller size (+4 if stationary).

*Upgraded APS* - this is an upgrade to the original Active Protection System, all guided missiles from radar guided, laser or IR guided, smart missiles, all suffer -3 to target the tank while the system is active. Also the six rapid-fire railguns can be used as a type of point defense system against RPGs, rockets and missiles, with a 20% chance to destroy such attacks, however when the rapid-fire railguns are used in this manner, they can not be used for attacks, the Commander designates at the start of the round if the four railguns will be used as part of the APS or not. If not they can be used for attacking like normal.

*Triple Battery Twin-Firelinked Railguns* - These 6 railguns fitted in a triple battery grant an additional +2 to attack rolls (+4 or +6 while stationary).


WeaponDamageCriticalDamage TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazineControlTriple Battery Twin-Firelinked Railguns (6)4d1220Ball100 ftS, A5000 rds eaGunnerAnti-Laser Aerosol Launcher (2)None-None30 ft radiusSingle6 usesDriver or CommanderTangler Grenade Launcher (2)Special--100 ftSemi20 Grenades eaCommander or Gunner


----------



## kronos182

*Tetsu Mitsubachi (Iron Bee Blossom Fiend)*
The tetsu mitsubachi, or Iron Bee Blossom Fiend, a slightly more rarer of the Iron fiends, with a thick and bloated body with a large hump on its back. The skin of the Mitsubachi seems to pulse, twitch and crawl as a faint buzzing can be heard from it. The Mitsubachi can, from hidden holes in its hump, release a variety of insect-like creatures under its control, which can have various abilities. It can create an entire swarm that can affect a large area, attacking or distracting those within, or launch single or small groups of different types with different abilities to attack a single target. It can also cover itself, or an allied Tetsu fiend in a layer of insects to act as armour, granting it additional protection.

*Tetsu Mitsubachi (Iron Bee Blossom Fiend)*
Size: Medium
Type: Outsider
CR: 5
Hit Dice: 6d8+12; 39 HP
Mas: 14
Init: +4
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 23, touch 14, flat-footed 19 (+4 Dex, +6 Natural, +3 light samurai armour)
BAB: +6/+1
Grapple: +6
Attack: +6 melee (1d4 knife), or +10 ranged
Full Attack: +6 melee (1d4 knife) and +1 melee (knife), or +10/+5 ranged.
FS: 5 ft by 5 ft
Reach: 5 ft
Special Attack: Drones
Special Qualities: Damage reduction 10/ballistic, darkvision 60 ft, fire resistance 20, immunities, drones;
Alignment: evil, law
Saves: Fort +9, Ref +9, Will +6
Abilities: Str 10, Dex 18, Con 18, Int 14, Wis 12, Cha 8
Skills: Balance +8, Bluff +4, Escape Artist +8, Hide +8, Knowledge (arcane lore) +6, Knowledge (behavioral science) +6, Listen +5, Move Silently +8, Read/Write Abyssal, Japanese, English, Speak Abyssal, Japanese, English, Spot +5
Feats: Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency,
Possessions: Light Samurai armour, casual outfit, knife.
Advancement: By character class.

*Damage Reduction 10/Ballistic (Ex):* A Tetsu Mitsubachi ignores the first 10 points of damage by any non-ballistic weapon.
*Fire Resistance 20 (Ex):* A Tetsu Mitsubachi ignores the first 20 points of damage from any attack that deals fire damage.
*Immunities (Ex):* A tetsu Mitsubachi is immune to slashing weapons.
*Drones (Su):* The Mitsubachi can create a number of insect-like creatures that are short lived, depending on their purpose. The Mitsubachi has a drone pool of 10 + Con modifier x10, typically 50 (10 + 4x10), which it can use for different effects and purposes. The Mitsubachi can replenish its drone pool at a rate of 1 + Con modifier drones per hour. The Mitsubachi can replenish drones a little faster by eating spent drones, retaining 1 point for every 2 drones eaten. However drones used to attack a target can not be eaten as they are damaged and useless after they strike.
_Attack Drone_ - This small wasp-like insect is used as a ranged attack. For 1 point, 10 attack drones are created. The Mitsubachi makes a ranged touch attack, dealing 1d6 piercing damage, range increment 50 ft. On a missed roll, the Mitsubachi can make a second attack at -2, afterwards the drone dies and crumbles away.
_Heavy Attack Drone_ - this is a larger bee-like insect that is used as a ranged attack. For 1 point a single large drone that deals 2d6 piercing damage over a 10 ft area, Reflex save DC 15 for half damage, range increment 50 ft. On a missed roll, the Mitsubachi can make a second attack at -2, afterwards the drone dies and crumbles away.
_Create Swarm_ - The Mitsubachi can create a swarm of wasps costing 10 points. Covers 10 by 10 area, 20 hit points moves at 30 feet per round, half damage from area attacks, DR 3, attack +3 dealing 1d4 piercing. Distraction, any living creature starting or ending its round within the swarm, that is vulnerable to the swarm damage must make a Fort save DC 15 or is nauseated each round in the swarm and for 1d4 rounds after leaving. The swarm remains active for 10 rounds, and can be given instructions (go there, attack, etc) as a free action once per round. Can replenish 1 hit point depleted from the swarm for 1 point. The duration the swarm is active can be extended by 2 rounds for a cost of 1 point. If the swarm is not needed, the Mitsubachi can eat the remaining wasps to replenish 1 point for every 5 hit points remaining of the swarm.
_Add Elemental Damage_ - For an additional 2 points per use of any ability, the ability used deals an additional 1d6 points of elemental damage chosen at the time of paying the points. Can deal acid, fire, electricity, cold and sonic.
_Armour_ - The Mitsubachi can cause a swarm of insects to cover it, or an ally's body to create a form of living armour around it, granting additional protection and defenses. For 12 points, the Mitsubachi, or a designated ally, is covered in a swarm of insects, gaining 20 temporary hit points (which are depleted first), +2 Defense, and physical attacks (slashing, piercing, slams, bludgeoning and falling damage) are reduced by 5 points of damage. Anyone using a small melee weapon or unarmed attacks, or grappling the recipient of the armour takes 1 point of piercing damage. The armour lasts for 10 rounds, and can be extended by 2 rounds for 1 additional point spent. 1 point spent can replenish 2 hit points, but can't exceed the 20 temporary hit points. The Mitsubachi can recover 1 point for every 5 hit points of armour eaten.
_Servant Beetle_ - For 3 points, the Mitsubachi can create a beetle that is about 3 inches long, tiny size with 3 hit points, able to fly at 50 ft, or crawl at 10 ft. This beetle can relay anything it sees, hears and smells back to the Mitsubachi as long as it is within 1 mile, otherwise it will remember everything and relay it back once within 1 mile. It can remain alive for up to 5 days. It can carry up to 2 lbs but  flies at a speed of 30 ft while it carries 2 lbs.
_Roach Mine_ - For 2 points a large bloated cockroach-like insect is created, moves at only 20 ft, lives for up to 5 days, but used as a mine, finding a hiding place to explode later. It has Listen and Spot +6 to detect a target, and attack +5 to leap out of its hiding spot, explodes deals 2d3 piercing damage over a 10 ft area, Reflex save DC 17 for half damage.
_Spider_ - For 2 points, the Mitsubachi can create several spiders that work in unison to create a web net. Functions similar to a web from a medium sized spider, Escape DC 20, Break DC 22, 6 hit points. These spiders, launched by the Mitsubachi has a range of 75 feet, or they can move at 10 feet to set up a web in a door way, hall, or between trees. For an additional 2 points, the web can be made stronger and razor sharp, dealing 1d4 points of slashing damage to anyone entangled in it, or runs through the web.


----------



## kronos182

*B3 Ultra Battle Droid*
The B3 Ultra Battle Droid is a powerful prototype battle droid designed by the Confederacy of Independent Systems during the Clone Wars. It physically looks like a larger version of the B2 super battle droid, but at twice the size, with a second set of arms mounted on the middle of the torso. The large upper arms mount a flamethrower and a wide spray plasma cannon. The two smaller arms mount a rapid-fire blaster rifle each. Over the left shoulder is a missile launcher. The B3 also mounts a density projector, which increases its density and weight, making it incredibly difficult to knock down or be moved, making them a ban to Jedi that used the force to move droids.

*B3-Series Ultra Battle Droid (PL6)*
CR: 5
Size: Large (13.1 ft, weight 350 lbs)
Hit Points: 5d10+20; 55 hp
Init: +0
Speed: 25 ft
Defense: 18 (+8 armour)
Hardness: 5
BAB/Grp: +4/+9
Attack: +4 ranged Spray Plasma Cannon (5d10 fire), or +4 ranged Blaster (3d10 fire), or +4 ranged missile launcher (6d6 fire), or +9 melee slam (1d8+5 lethal)
Full Attack: +4 ranged spray plasma cannon (5d10 fire) and -1 ranged blaster (3d10); or +4 ranged blaster and -1 ranged blaster (3d10 fire); or +9 melee slam (1d8+5 lethal) and +4 slam (1d8+5 lethal)
FS/Reach: 10 ft by 10 ft/10 ft
Special Attacks: Flamethrower
Special Qualities: Density Projector
Saves: Fort + 0, Reflex +0 , Will -1
Abilities: Str 20, Dex 10, Con , Int 8, Wis 8, Cha 6
Skills: Listen +2, Spot +2, Search +1
Feats: Personal Firearms Proficiency

Frame: biomorph
Locomotion: legs (pair)
Manipulators: 2 hands, 4 arms
Armour: Duralloy
Superstructure: Light Alumisteel
Sensors: Class II
Skill Software: Listen +2, Spot +2, Search +2
Feat Software: Personal Firearms Proficiency
Accessories: feat progit (personal firearms proficiency, multi-attack), AV transmitter, vocalizer, skill progit x3 (+2), 2 blasters, flamethrower, spray plasma cannon, missile launcher, integrated alumisteel armour, density projector.
PDC: 25

*Combat*
B3s are heavy combat units, with anti-Jedi combat in mind, with area attacks and a density projector making it difficult to move with the Force, a favoured tactic of the Jedi. Used as support units to larger groups of B2s and B1s, or to protect sensitive areas that might draw Jedi attention.

*Flamethrower*
The B3 is fitted with a flamethrower that deals 3d6 fire damage in a 50 foot long, 10 foot wide area, Reflex save DC 17 for half damage. Has enough fuel for 20 uses.

*Spray Plasma Cannon*
This light plasma cannon is modified to affect a large area instead of a single target, making it an excellent weapon against Jedi. Deals 3d10 damage to a 10 foot area, Reflex save DC 19 for half damage.

*Missile Launcher*
A guided missile launcher dealing 6d6 points of damage to the target plus half damage to 10 foot radius area, Reflex save DC 15 for those in the blast area, not the target struck. If the missile misses, it can attempt to strike the target again the next round with attack bonus +2

*Density Projector*
This device, activated as a move equivalent action, increases the relative density of the droid, making it seem much heavier than it really is. While active the droid moves at only 5 feet per round, and gains a +20 against being overrun or tripped. Against abilities that would lift or move the droid, it has an effective weight of 5000 lbs. Also while active its melee attacks deal double damage (roll damage normally and multiple by 2). The density projector can only remain active for 1 minute and requires a 5 minute cool down between uses, no matter how short of time the device is active


----------



## kronos182

*X-Wing*

The X-Wing is a prominent starfighter produced by Incom. The X-Wing has four wings, known as S-Foils, extend from the fuselage open into an X shape. The long narrow fuselage, with the cockpit, wings mounted near the rear are based on the Z-95 Headhunter design. Armed with four lasers, two proton torpedo launchers and shields, make the X-wing an excellent well-rounded craft able to fill multiple rolls. The single pilot is aided by an astromech which can perform in-flight repairs, perform and store navcomp co-ordinates. The S-foils, or the wings, must be closed before entering hyperspace, and need to be open to fire the weapons.

*X-Wing T-65 Starfighter (PL6)*
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Fighter
Size: Gargantuan (-4)
Tactical Speed: 4000 ft, 1147 (115) atmosphere
Defense: 6 (10 base -4 size) +4 vs missiles
Flat-Footed Defense: 8 (10 base - 2 size)
Autopilot Defense:
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 9d20 (180 hp) + 90 hp shields
Initiative Modifier:
Pilot's Class Bonus:
Pilot's Dex Modifier:
Gunner's Attack Bonus:
Length: 41 ft
Weight: 10,700 lbs
Targeting System Bonus: +2
Crew: 1 +1 astromech
Passenger Capacity: 0
Cargo Capacity: 240 lbs
Grapple Modifier:
Base PDC: 37
Restriction: Mil (+3)

Attack:
4 Selective fire-linked laser -2 ranged 6d8, 20, fire, 3000 ft, s/a; or
2 Proton Torpedo Launchers -2 ranged 10d12, 20x3, energy, 5000 ft, single, 3 torpedoes each (optional fire link deals 15d12)

Attack of Opportunity:

Bonuses: +2 Pilot checks and +1 Dodge while in atmospheres.

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Twin Engine, Ejector Seat, Selective Fire-Linked Lasers
Engines: Ion engine, Hyperdrive x1
Armour: Polymeric
Defense Systems: Advanced Shields
Sensors: Class III, Missile Lock Alert, Targeting System
Communications: Radio Transceiver
Weapons: 4 Laser cannons, 2 proton torpedo launchers
Grappling Systems:

*Selective Fire-Linked Lasers*
The weapons of the craft can be quickly (free action once per round) changed from single cannon firing to 2 fire-linked or 4 fire-linked, but doing so alters the rate of fire. A single cannon deals 6d8, rate of fire S, A; 2 fire-linked deals 9d8, rate of fire S, A; 4 fire-linked deals 12d8, rate of fire semi, but gains +1 to attack rolls within 3000 ft.

*Ejector Seat*
The cockpit is fitted with a seat that has rocket boasters, and designed to quickly blast away the canopy, or top hatch to eject the seat and pilot to safety in the event the craft is destroyed immediately. Upon the craft reaching 0 hit points, the ejection system will eject the pilot safely away. However if the craft would be destroyed (see table 7-5 for destruction threshold, d20 Future pg 113 for negative hit points for ship type) by the attack that bought the equipped craft to 0 and below, the ejection seat still ejects the pilot, but must make a Reflex save DC 18, failure the pilot suffers half damage from the ship's destruction (10d6), success means the pilot only suffers 1/4 the damage (5d6). The pilot must have a space suit or other means to survive the vacuum of space. If the ship is destroyed while in a planetary atmosphere, it is equipped with a parachute to safely land.
The ejector seat is also equipped with a distress beacon which can be programmed for either general distress on all frequencies, or set to only friendly forces.

*Advanced Shields*
Advanced shields are just more powerful versions of the basic shields. These shields add bonus hp of half the HD of the ship, rounding down. So normal shields add 20 hp per HD for half the total HD of the ship. While advanced enhanced shields add 15 hp per HD for half the total HD of the ship.
For example, a standard destroyer with 80 HD equipped with advanced version of standard shields (magnetic, particle or deflector) now gains an extra 20 hp for 40 HD instead of only 20 HD.
Enhanced shields can receive the same benefit, providing 15 hp for half. In the same example of the destroyer using advanced versions of enhanced shields gain 15 hp for 40 HD instead of 20 HD.
PDC: Shield type has PDC increased by +5.
Res: Mil (+3)

*S-Foils*
These are the wings of the X-wing, which act as radiators and bleed off excess heat. The wings when open give the ship its X-shape, and clear the weapons for firing, and closed before activating the hyperdrive or landing. Can be opened or closed as a free action. The pilot, or astromech, can override the system to fire, but only with a single rate of fire with a Computer Use check DC 15

*Variants*
Several variants or successor models of the X-wing have been produced.

*T-65BR*
This version is a recon model of the X-wing, removing the proton torpedo launchers and fitting increased sensor and cameras. Improved maneuverability (+1 Dodge as long as moving), replace Class III sensors with IV, double range

*T-65A3*
The T-65A3 is a later production model made about 25 years after the Battle of Yavin, upgrading the X-wing with slightly improved armour, upgraded shields, targeting system and heavier laser cannons.
Make the following changes to T-65 X-wing to make T-65A3:
Increased hit dice to 10d20 (200 hp), 100 hp shields;
Replace Targeting System with Improved Targeting system (+4 attack rolls);
Replace Lasers with Heavy Lasers (8d8, 4000 ft);
PDC +2

*T-65XJ X-Wing*
This variant of the original X-Wing has increased shield capacity, improved engines and heavier lasers, a third proton torpedo launcher. It also contains improved targeting systems to handle the additional weapons.
Make the following changes to T-65 X-wing to make T-65XJ:
Increase hit dice to 10d20 (200 hp);
Add advanced heavy shields, 150 hp shields;
Increase speed to 4500 ft;
Replace Targeting System with Improved Targeting System (+4 attack rolls);
Replace Lasers with Heavy Lasers (8d8, 4000 ft);
Add 1 additional proton torpedo launcher (3 additional torpedoes, can fire-link all three, bypassing normal fire-linked rules, dealing 18d12);
PDC +4

*T-70 X-Wing*
The T-70 is the replacement to the aging T-65 built by Incom-FreiTek for the New Republic, it was more expensive and complex than the T-65 ass it featured improved speed, advanced weapons, and improved wing design that allowed greater range of fire giving slightly improved accuracy for the lasers. The proton torpedo launchers are built with quick-change magazines that allow them to permit the utilization of alternate armaments. The astromech socket is designed to load the droid from the bottom of the craft, and is designed to variably configured for different models of droids. The droid can even fly the fighter without a pilot, or even remotely.

*X-Wing T-70 Starfighter (PL6)*
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Fighter
Size: Gargantuan (-4)
Tactical Speed: 4500 ft, 1200 (120) atmosphere
Defense: 6 (10 base -4 size) +4 vs missiles
Flat-Footed Defense: 8 (10 base - 2 size)
Autopilot Defense:
Hardness: 22
Hit Dice: 11d20 (220 hp) + 110 hp shields
Initiative Modifier:
Pilot's Class Bonus:
Pilot's Dex Modifier:
Gunner's Attack Bonus:
Length: 42 ft
Weight: 11,400 lbs
Targeting System Bonus: +4
Crew: 1 +1 astromech
Passenger Capacity: 0
Cargo Capacity: 240 lbs
Grapple Modifier:
Base PDC: 40
Restriction: Mil (+3)

Attack:
4 Selective fire-linked laser -1 ranged 8d8, 20, fire, 4000 ft, s/a; or
2 Proton Torpedo Launchers -2 ranged 10d12, 20x3, energy, 5000 ft, single, 3 torpedoes each (optional fire link deals 15d12)

Attack of Opportunity:

Bonuses: +2 Pilot checks and +1 Dodge while in atmospheres, additional +1 to attack rolls with lasers.

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Twin Engine, Ejector Seat, Selective Fire-Linked Lasers, sensor-scattering ferrosphere paint
Engines: Ion engine, Hyperdrive x1
Armour: Polymeric
Defense Systems: Advanced Shields
Sensors: Class III, Missile Lock Alert, Improved Targeting System
Communications: Radio Transceiver
Weapons: 4 heavy Laser cannons, 2 proton torpedo launchers
Grappling Systems:

*Selective Fire-Linked Lasers*
The weapons of the craft can be quickly (free action once per round) changed from single cannon firing to 2 fire-linked or 4 fire-linked, but doing so alters the rate of fire. A single cannon deals 8d8, rate of fire S, A; 2 fire-linked deals 12d8, rate of fire S, A; 4 fire-linked deals 16d8, rate of fire semi, but gains +1 to attack rolls within 4000 ft.

*Ejector Seat*
The cockpit is fitted with a seat that has rocket boasters, and designed to quickly blast away the canopy, or top hatch to eject the seat and pilot to safety in the event the craft is destroyed immediately. Upon the craft reaching 0 hit points, the ejection system will eject the pilot safely away. However if the craft would be destroyed (see table 7-5 for destruction threshold, d20 Future pg 113 for negative hit points for ship type) by the attack that bought the equipped craft to 0 and below, the ejection seat still ejects the pilot, but must make a Reflex save DC 18, failure the pilot suffers half damage from the ship's destruction (10d6), success means the pilot only suffers 1/4 the damage (5d6). The pilot must have a space suit or other means to survive the vacuum of space. If the ship is destroyed while in a planetary atmosphere, it is equipped with a parachute to safely land.
The ejector seat is also equipped with a distress beacon which can be programmed for either general distress on all frequencies, or set to only friendly forces.

*Advanced Shields*
Advanced shields are just more powerful versions of the basic shields. These shields add bonus hp of half the HD of the ship, rounding down. So normal shields add 20 hp per HD for half the total HD of the ship. While advanced enhanced shields add 15 hp per HD for half the total HD of the ship.
For example, a standard destroyer with 80 HD equipped with advanced version of standard shields (magnetic, particle or deflector) now gains an extra 20 hp for 40 HD instead of only 20 HD.
Enhanced shields can receive the same benefit, providing 15 hp for half. In the same example of the destroyer using advanced versions of enhanced shields gain 15 hp for 40 HD instead of 20 HD.
PDC: Shield type has PDC increased by +5.
Res: Mil (+3)

*S-Foils*
These are the wings of the X-wing, which act as radiators and bleed off excess heat. The wings when open give the ship its X-shape, and clear the weapons for firing, and closed before activating the hyperdrive or landing. Can be opened or closed as a free action. The pilot, or astromech, can override the system to fire, but only with a single rate of fire with a Computer Use check DC 15

*Sensor-Scattering Ferrosphere Paint*
This is special paint added to the T-70 X-wing that aids in avoiding enemy detection. Sensor checks made against a ship with this paint takes -3 penalty. In addition, they ship gains one-quarter concealment (10% miss chance).
Any ship with Class IV or better is not subject to the effects, ignoring the penalties. If the ship suffers 50% or more damage, the paint loses all effectiveness, and needs to be replaced after repairs are made.
PDC: 23

*Quick Change Magazine*
The proton torpedo launchers are fitted with a quick change magazine, which allows a ground crew with the proper equipment to quickly pull out ones designed to hold proton torpedoes for a different type of warhead, such as concussion missiles, proton bombs, or mag pulse missiles. Takes a trained crew with the proper equipment 2 minutes and a Repair check DC 14 to swap and calibrate the system for the new warhead type. Without a trained crew of 3 and proper equipment (typically a grav lift and diagnostic equipment), takes 1d6+5 minutes and Repair check DC 17.

*TrekkerX Variant*
This variant of the X-wing developed by group of mercenaries, called the Red Cloud, that had raided several older Starfleet bases, stealing as much technology as they could. The Trekker X-Wing is fitted with older Federation technology, but it does make these X-Wings more formidable than standard ones. The TrekkerX has a thickened hull and additional hull plating which is fitted with Polarized Hull Plating technology which gives the craft greater resilience, but drains a lot of power, and thus the craft is fitted with additional power generators. The hull is widened starting before the cockpit and thins again before the wings so it doesn't interfere with the engines and wing movement. Along the bottom of the hull is a Phaser Type 2. It is controlled by the pilot, or by the droid if given control. Typically the pilot will lock it forward for easier use, but others will set them to one of the sides to allow for broadside attacks as a fighter passes them, or on strafing runs against capital ships.
Make the following changes to a T-65 X-Wing to create a TrekkerX:
Increase hit dice to 10d20 (200 hit points), shields 100 hit points;
Decrease speed to 3500 ft;
Add Type 2 Phaser;
Add Polarized Hull Plating;
PDC 40.
Note: The Type 2 phaser only have a rate of fire of single, if used to fire any direction other than forward, suffers -2 to attack rolls. Can be fired by the droid.

*Polarized Hull Plating Defensive System*
An early defensive system developed for Starfleet in the mid 2100s, before deflector shield technology, a ship would be fitted with hull plating relays that would polarize the hull, strengthening the hull and making it more resistant to damage. It also has the advantage of making the ship more difficult to lock onto with most grappling systems. Activating Polarized Hull Plating takes a standard action, granting +5 to the ships hardness, and as long as the system has power (50% chance of this power not being interrupted) and active before the ship reaches 0 hit points, increases the ship's destruction threshold by 50%, and the ship only loses 1 hit point every 2 rounds. Most ships will have a separate power supply just for this system. Unfortunately a ship can not run this system indefinitely, and can only remain running for a maximum of 30 minutes before requiring at least 10 minutes of being inactive.
PDC: 5 + one half base PDC of starship.

*Phaser Type 2*
Phasers are the main offensive weapons of the Federation, using nadian based phased energy that fire beams, capable of variable energy output. Usually mounted in a low profile turret to allow greater field of fire. Able to change damage by lowering the number of die to a minimum of 2d10 as a free action once per round. The Type 2 phaser was available on early Starfleet combat ships then regulated to civilian ships.
Damage: 9d10
Damage Type: Fire/Energy
Range Increment: 5000 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Minimum Ship Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 33
Restriction: Res (+2)

*SGC F-401 X-Wing aka Needler*
StarGate Command managed to acquire several T-65 X-Wings and have modified them, and built limited numbers of this variant to supplement their fighter corps. The engine and wing mounts are heavily modified so that they are permanently in an X-shape, but instead of the wings closing vertically to make horizontal wings jutting from the frame, they pivot forward towards the hull, with the lasers on the wingtips rotating to remain facing forward. The lasers are modified with shorter barrels so that they do not stick out too far in front of the hull while the wings are folded. The purpose for this, besides reducing space while stored on a carrier, allows the Needler to fit through a stargate. The proton torpedo launchers are removed and instead an internal missile launcher that can hold  missiles. The proton torpedo launchers were removed due to the difficulty in acquiring more and manufacturing them, and increases logistics, making it harder to rearm the craft. However, due to the complicated nature of the wing system, these craft require more maintenance time. The SGC uses these for long range quick strikes, rapid strikes against planetary targets that have stargates they can launch the fighters through, which can then use their FTL systems to escape afterwards. With the wings extended has a wingspan of 40 ft, when folded only 16.5 ft wide. It can fly with the wings folded, but only at a rate of 100 ft per round, able to hover.

Make the following changes to T-65 X-wing to make F-401 X-Wing:
Increase Hit points by 10 (190 hp total);
Folding wings;
Remove proton torpedo launchers;
Add 4 missiles in internal launcher (sidewiders, javelin, dart df, etc);
Add DHD;
Replace lasers with Short-Barrel Lasers;
+2 to Pilot checks to perform maneuvers in atmosphere;
PDC: +6

*DHD*
This device allows the pilot to activate a stargate and dial an end location for transportation through the stargate network.

*Folding Wings*
The wings can pivot forward, at the engines, towards the hull, reducing the width of the craft. Can be fold and unfold as a free action. When closed, the laser cannons on the wing tips rotate, and can not fire while the wings are closed. Unfortunately this system is a bit delicate. A critical strike against the craft has a 25% chance of disabling the servos, locking the wings in their current configuration and can't change until fixed.

*Short-Barrel Lasers*
These are similar to the standard lasers, however the barrels are shorter, which reduces the range to 2500 ft, no other changes.

*Retro X-wing*
The Retro X-wing are made from local materials on Coreline Earth, typically repaired models, or scratch built in workshops and garages. While the fighters are airworthy, they'll never be able to fly in space and most lack the repulsor lift system to allow them to hover. Also lacking are the lasers and proton torpedoes, instead fitted with more conventional weapons such as light cannons, heavy machine guns, gatling guns and missiles.

Crew: 1
Passengers: 0
Cargo: 50 lbs
Init: 0
Maneuver: +1
Top Speed: 1000 (100)
Defense: 8
Hardness: 10 +1d10
Hit Points: 100 +3d20
Size: Gargantuan
Purchase DC: 30
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: Headlights, military radio, GPS, projectile weapons, missiles, Class II sensor system.
Notes: +2 attack rolls,

*Weapons*
The weapons vary, depending on what is available, but typically a cannon or heavy machine gun (or two) are fitted to the wingtips, usually all fire-linked, and where the proton torpedoes would be will either mount an internal missile bay or additional projectile weapons. Some may mount additional missiles under the lower wings (up to 2 per wing) but impose -1 to maneuver and reduce speed to 900 (90) until fired.

Weapon PrimaryDamageCritDam TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazineTwin .50cal Machine Guns (4x2 fire-linked) +1 attack4d1220Ball110 ftS, ALinked 500 rds ea20mm Cannon (4 fire-Linked)8d1020Ball120 ftS, A100 rds eaWeapon SecondarySidewinder Missiles or20d6--1 mile14 missilesHellfire Missiles15d6--500 ft15 missilesMiniguns (2 fire-linked)6d1020Ball150 ftALinked 1000 rds ea


----------



## kronos182

Some weapons, ammunition and gadgets based on the game Warframe.

*Weapons

Acceltra*
This automatic rifle with a large forward section around the barrel that helps vent the exhaust from the micro rockets this weapon fires. The rockets are fitted with a special arming mechanism that prevents them from detonating within 30 feet of the wielder, and are quite potent for their size, combined with its full automatic rate of fire makes the Acceltra an  incredibly deadly weapon.

*Acceltra (PL7-8 Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 3d6
Critical: 19-20x2
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: 75 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Large
Weight: 17 lbs
Ammo: 48 box
Purchase DC: 25 Mil (+3)
Notes: Micro rockets deal 3d6 points of damage to a 5 foot radius, Reflex save DC 17, except target struck. When using autofire attack target 10 foot area, deals 6d6 fire damage to 40 foot area, Reflex save DC 19 for half damage, no critical hits. Against targets within 30 ft only suffer 2d6 ballistic damage. If wielder is moving at 30 ft or faster (not in a vehicle, on foot), reloads as a free action.
Micro Rockets PDC 17 for box of 10.

*Artax*
The Artax is a heavy energy pistol that fires a beam that deals cold damage. A heavy, thick weapon with a large ring that is connected to the barrel with a horizontal bar. Targets struck can suffer from minor frostbite or even be temporarily frozen in place.

*Artax (PL7-8 Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 2d6
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Cold
Range Increment: 30 ft
Rate of Fire: S
Size: Medium
Weight: 6.6 lbs
Ammo: 100 box
Purchase DC: 22 Mil (+3)
Notes: Targets struck must make a Fort save DC 15 or suffer -1 to attack rolls, skill checks, Fort save and suffer -5 ft to speed for 1d4+1 rounds, on successful save suffers only -1 to rolls for 1 round. On a critical hit, the DC is increased to 17 and target is paralyzed for 1d4+3 rounds. Successful save suffers affects of a normal hit failed save.
Uses standard power packs, has expanded magazine gadget twice, can't be added again.

*Azima*
The Azima is a machine pistol with a specially designed magazine that fits parallel with the barrel, although sticking slightly out ahead of it. Instead of firing bullets, it fires flechettes, combined with its unit magazine design gives it an incredible large magazine, although lower damage due to the smaller flechettes. A unique feature of the magazine is it can be ejected and becomes a mini turret where it lands and fires on anything within the immediate area a short time after the user leaves the area.

*Azima (PL7-8)*
Damage: 2d4
Critical: 19-20x2
Damage Type: Slashing
Range Increment: 40 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Medium
Weight: 7.3 lbs
Ammo: 100 rds
Purchase DC: 24 Rare (+5)
Notes: As a full round action, the magazine can be ejected and it turns into a small turret, size small 3 hp Defense 11, +2 to attack rolls, attacks anything within 30 feet 2 rounds after it is deployed, dealing 2d4 slashing damage but has half the magazine capacity of when it was dropped, and remains active for up to 1 hour. After this time, the turret components burn out and the magazine is useless, although any remaining rounds (divide half magazine at time deployed minus what was used since deployed), can be recovered with a Repair check DC 14 and about 15 minutes of work.
Magazine PDC 13, not counting cost of the rounds (standard flechette rounds).

*Burston*
This assault rifle is specifically designed to be more accurate when firing multiple rounds. Special recoil systems allow for increased accuracy in burst fire and autofire attacks. The carrying handle is curved with a built in iron sight but scopes can be installed, but a tactical light, or laser sight can be installed at the front of the handle. The magazine, using 5.56mm rounds fits on an angle pointed toward the front of the weapon, right against the trigger guard, reducing chances of snagging.

*Burston (PL5-6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 2d8
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 60 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Large
Weight: 12.5 lbs
Ammo: 20 box
Purchase DC: 19 Mil (+3)
Notes: 3 round burst fire feature, able to use burst fire feat with only 3 rounds in magazine. When using autofire reduce penalties to attack by 1, when using double tap or burst fire reduce penalties by 1 for double tap and 2 for burst fire.

*Corinth*
This large automatic shotgun has an underbarrel grenade launcher, making it an excellent tactical support weapon. The shotgun ammunition is fed in through the stock for a larger magazine, with a four shot grenade launcher.

*Corinth (PL5 Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 2d8 / varies
Critical: 20x2 / varies
Damage Type: ballistic / varies
Range Increment: 35 ft / 50 ft
Rate of Fire: S / Single
Size: Large
Weight: 12.9 lbs
Ammo: 12 internal / 4 internal
Purchase DC: 18 Mil (+3)
Notes: Shotgun ammunition fed in stock via quickload disintegrating sleeve, takes standard action to load. Uses standard 12ga shotgun shells and 40mm grenades.

*Convectrix*
This double barreled shotgun style weapon actually fires two converging laser beams to slice enemies between them, giving it a unique wound pattern. An alternate fire mode causes the beams to sweep sideways away from the weapon to be used to clear an area immediately around the wielder. An adjustable forward handle is fitted under the barrels.

*Convectrix (PL6-7 Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 3d8
Critical: 20x3
Damage Type: fire and slashing
Range Increment: 30 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Large
Weight: 16 lbs
Ammo: 50 box
Purchase DC: 25 Rare (+5)
Notes: Can only fire out to 3 range increments, deals slashing and fire damage (damage is 100% fire and 100% slashing, creatures immune to either still take full damage). Spread beam mode, switching to Spread Beam is a free action once per round, and rate of fire changes to single.
*Spread Beam* - As a full round action, while in spread beam mode, the lasers sweep from straight forward to the sides covering a 20 foot radius half sphere area in front of the wielder, with everything in this area taking 4d8 damage Reflex save DC 14 for half damage, damage is fire and slashing, uses up 5 rounds.

*Lanka*
This heavily insulated sniper rifle fires bolts of electricity, which can temporarily short out robots, vehicles, power armours, mechs and other equipment. It has the charged gadget to allow for a devastating one shot kill. It trades ammunition capacity for extended range and a high chance of scoring a critical hit.

*Lanka (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 3d6
Critical: 19-20x2
Damage Type: Electricity
Range Increment: 200 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Large
Weight: 18.5 lbs
Ammo: 10 box
Purchase DC: 23 Mil (+3)
Notes: Charged gadget, electronic devices struck must make a Fort save DC 15 or be shut down for 1d4 rounds. A successfully strike item is at reduced functionality (half capacity, so half speed, half bonuses, damage, etc). Robots and cyborgs are dazed on a successful save. On a successful critical hit +2 to Fort save DC and duration is doubled.

*Battacor*
This rifle, with a split frame a short distance ahead of the trigger guard and no stock, is an energy weapon that deals cold and electricity damage. It has a secondary fire mode that fires an energy pulse, which can be charged for increased damage, that radiates high levels of radiation.

*Battacor (PL6-7 Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 3d6
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Cold & Electricity
Range Increment: 75 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Large
Weight: 9.6 lbs
Ammo: 50 box
Purchase DC: 23 Mil (+3)
Notes: Deals half cold and half electricity damage. Alternate fire mode.
*Alternate Fire Mode* - As a full round action, the user can move but only at 20 ft, suffers -2 to attack roll, fires an energy pulse that deals 4d8 energy damage, critical 20x4, range increment 50 feet, plus target suffers from high radiation, Fort save DC 21, see page 81 d20 Future on radiation and page 215 d20 Modern for disease.

*Mods/Ammunition

Dizzying Rounds (Ammunition Gadget, PL6)*
These bullets are specially designed to fire at lower speeds, and spread upon contact, delivering their damage to a larger area and as nonlethal as possible, to daze or stun a target. Damage is changed to nonlethal, range reduced by 25% rounding down, target must make a Fort save DC 14 or be stunned for 2 rounds, while a successful save the target is Dazed for 1 round. Only affects living targets susceptible to critical hits. A critical strike adds +2 to the Fort DC and duration is doubled. PDC +2

*Medi-Ray (Gadget, PL8-9)*
This modification to energy weapons converts the weapon to fire an energy beam that stimulates a living organic target's immune and regenerative abilities. A weapon fitted with this gadget, as a move equivalent action, the weapon can be switched to the Medi-Ray setting and when fired at a living organic target, heal them for the weapon's normal damage -1 die to a minimum of 1 die of damage, but uses up 3 rounds of ammunition from the power pack per use.
PDC +4

*Voltage Sequence (Gadget, PL8)*
This modification adds a small nanofactory and a launcher to an equipped ranged weapon that deals electrical damage. Using up 30 charges from a power pack, the nanofactory will create a small device that can be fired with a range increment of 50 ft, out to maximum of 5 increments, which can detect nearby targets and release a burst of electrical energy. Anyone moving within 20 feet of this device suffers 2d6 electricity damage, Reflex save DC 15 for half. It has a Search and Listen bonus of +5 to detect stealth units attempting to move by it. Has 5 hit points, Defense 14, size tiny. It remains functional for 30 minutes or until it has used 10 discharges, then it burns out and becomes scrap.
PDC: +7

*Sequence Burn (Gadget, PL6)*
This modification to lasers changes the frequency of the laser and uses a different medium to generate the laser beam. Range is increased by 20 feet and targets struck must make Fort save DC 18 as if they were exposed to Moderate radiation and anyone within 15 feet of the target struck must make a Fort save DC 15 as if exposed to low radiation, see page 81 d20 Future on radiation and page 215 d20 Modern for disease.
PDC: +5 Illega (+4)

*Convulsion (Gadget, PL6)*
This modification to energy weapons that do not deal Electricity or Acid types of damage allows the weapon to also discharge electricity at the same time, increasing damage, and combining two types, but at the cost of increased ammunition used. The weapon now deals an additional x-1 d6 electricity damage in addition to its normal damage, where x is the weapon's normal number of dice of damage, but each time the weapon is fired uses up 3 shots.
For example, this gadget applied to a laser that deals 3d8 points of damage now also deals 2d6 points of electrical damage when fired.
PDC: +3

*Impaler Munitions (Ammunition, PL5-6)*
Impaler munitions are designed to fragment upon striking the target, changing the damage type. Damage changes to piercing but suffers -1 per die of damage to a minimum of 1 damage, plus critical multiplier is increased by 1. For example, if a weapon normally does 2d6 ballistic damage with 20x2 critical, with Impaler Munitions now deals 2d6-2 piercing damage with critical 20x3.
PDC: +3

*Meteor Munitions (Ammunition, PL6)*
Meteor munitions are designed to deform in flight to create a large impact area, although this reduces range and accuracy, does increase damage. Damage type changes to bludgeoning and increases damage by +1 per die of damage, but reduces range by 25% and suffers -1 to attack rolls.
PDC: +3

*Static Alacrity (Ammunition Gadget, PL6)*
This modification to ammunition can only be applied to ammunition that has a blast radius. The ammunition is modified to fly farther, but reduces the blast radius. Increase range increment by 25%, but reduce blast radius by 5 feet.
PDC: +1

*Combustion Beam (Gadget, PL 6-7)*
This modification can only be done to energy weapons. When a target is reduced to 0 hit points by an attack with a weapon with this gadget, they target explodes dealing 2d6 +1 die per size category over medium, slashing and bludgeoning damage (half slashing, half bludgeoning) to a 10 foot radius area, Reflex save DC 15 for half. If the strike was a critical hit, increase Reflex save by +2 and increase damage by an additional +1d6. For example, a medium sized creature reduced to 0 hit points would deal 2d6 slashing & bludgeoning damage to a 10 foot radius area, while a huge sized creature would deal 4d6 slashing & bludgeoning damage to a 10 foot radius area.
PDC: +4 Illegal (+4)

*Wraith Mod (Gadget, PL6-7)*
The Wraith mod is a series of modifications made to a weapon (or taken at time weapon is created), but once applied, no other modifications other than variant ammunition can be applied. The weapon is given a shiny dark-blue paint scheme with patters of red bars and lines. The weapon is modified to be silent, higher accuracy, improved damage, but suffers range and magazine capacity. Listen checks to hear the weapon fire suffer -5, +2 to attack rolls, damage is increased by 1 die, reduce range by 50% and magazine capacity reduced by 25%
PDC: +8 Rare (+5)

*Dex Mod (Gadget, PL7)*
The Dex mod is a series of modifications to a weapon (or taken at time weapon is created), but once applied, no other modifications other than variant ammunition can be applied. They feature a glossy purple colour scheme and adorned with lotus-themed decorations. The weapons have improved critical ranges, a 20x2 becomes 19-20x2, etc, increased magazines increased by 25%, but suffer lower damage, die type lowered by one (d8 becomes d6, d6 becomes d4, d4 suffers -1 per die), and range is reduced 25%.
PDC: +4 Rare (+5)

*Vandal Mod (Gadget, PL7-8)*
The Vandal mod is a series of modifications to a weapon (or taken at time weapon is created), but once applied, no other modifications, other than variant ammunition can be applied. The weapons feature a metallic teal and blue-green paint scheme with lotus symbols. These weapons feature improved damage increase die type (d6 becomes d8, d10 becomes d12, d12 becomes d20), accuracy (+1 to attack rolls) and critical modifier (x2 becomes x3, x3 becomes x4), but suffer slower rate of fire (S, A becomes S, S becomes single, single becomes full round), magazine size reduced by half.
PDC: +8 Rare (+5)

*Prisma Mod (Gadget, PL7)*
The Prisma mod is a series of modifications to a weapon (or taken at time weapon is created), but once applied, no other modifications, other than variant ammunition can be applied. The weapons feature a pearlescent bluish-green scheme with cloud-like animated textures. These weapons feature higher critical chance (20x2 becomes 19-20x2), and critical damage (x2 becomes x3, etc), and magazine size increases by 25%, but suffer in overall damage reduced, die type lowered by one (d8 becomes d6, d6 becomes d4, d4 suffers -1 per die),  and range is reduced by 25%.
PDC: +6 Rare (+5)


----------



## kronos182

*A.I.M. (Advanced Ideas Mechanics)*
A.I.M. Is a privately funded think tank organized of a group of brilliant scientists whose sole dedication is to acquire and develop power through technological means, to use this power to overthrow the governments of the world. They develop and supply arms and technology to radicals and subversive organizations in order to foster a violent technological revolution of society while making a profit.
Started back during World War II as a part of Hydra, although developed into a separate group, and even created a public company that allowed them to generate more funds legally.
A.I.M. has made advancements in various fields, from materials, cybernetics, biological engineering, energy weapons and even medical research, but primarily weapons or how to weaponize any technology in development.
A.I.M. members wear yellow uniforms with helmets that resemble those worn by workers in bio-hazards and radiation filled areas, however they look more like bee-keeper outfits, and usually referred to as bee-keepers and A.IM. bases sometimes called hives.
A.I.M. Has multiple bases around the world, even a small stealth base in orbit, but their primary base is A.I.M. Island, an island located in the Caribbean Sea, heavily fortified and equipped with technology that can nullify most attacks, particularly any technological based attack. The U.S. had launched an attack against A.I.M. Island, but all launched missiles against the island were either neutralized or vaporized before getting within 5 miles, and their attempt to land troops was also met with failure.

On Coreline, A.I.M. continues to develop technology and weapons, selling them to terrorist groups, fanatics and anyone else that can pay, including some government groups. Although Hydra and A.I.M. are not directly affiliated with each other, A.I.M. does supply Hydra with some of their tech. Most law enforcement, military and governments ban all A.I.M. technology, and try to stop any A.I.M. activity within their borders, but have an unspoken truce with A.I.M., we'll leave you alone, if you leave us alone, any noticeable illegal activity within our borders will be dealt with. A.I.M. merely compensated with improved stealth tech for any teams they send aboard. Some A.I.M. Groups sell some of their lower technology legally to governments and law enforcement groups to help combat enhanced or superpowered beings, as a form of mutual protection, what threatens the general population around their base, threatens them.

Hiring A.I.M. Services
One can hire the scientific knowledge of A.I.M., for developing new technologies in various fields, once contact can be made. They accept payment, which is often hefty in cash or in new and unique or strange technologies, particularly alien technology or super tech. They can develop technology typically up to 2 levels above above the current level of society, or create items much smaller, faster, stronger or with multiple additional features normally not found on such items. PDC for such items are typically +2 to +3 higher than normal.

*AIM Member*
Members of AIM are researchers, dedicated to advancing technology and the sciences for the sake of science, and to advance the group's goal of the acquisition of power and overthrow all governments by technological means. These members, when not in the lab researching and building, act as the basic soldiers for AIM. While they may not be very good at fighting themselves, their advanced weapons and technology make them a threat.

*Low Level AIM Member (Smart Ord 1/Dedicated Ord 1)*
CR 1;
Size: Medium-sized Human;
HD: 1d6-1 plus 1d6-1; hp 5
Mas: 8
Init: +1
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 13, Touch 12, flat-footed 12 (+1 Armour, +1 Dex, +1 Class, )
BAB: +0
Grapple: +0
Attack: +0 melee (1d3 nonlethal), or +1 ranged (2d8 coilgun pistol)
Full Attack: + melee (1d3 nonlethal), or + ranged (2d8 coilgun pistol)
Special Attacks:
Special Qualities: Scientific Improvisation, Experimental Weapon Proficiency
FS: 5 ft by 5 ft
Reach: 5 ft
Allegiance: AIM
Saves: Fort +0, Ref +1, Will +4.
Action Points: 0
Rep: +2
Abilities: Str 10, Dex 12, Con 8, Int 15, Wis 14, Cha 13
Occupation: Technician (Craft: Electronic, Knowledge: Technology, Research)
Skills: Computer Use +6, Craft (Chemical) +8, Craft (Electrical) +9, Demolitions +4, Disable Device +6, Investigate +7, Knowledge (Arcane Lore) +4, Knowledge (earth and life sciences) +7, knowledge (physical sciences) +9, Knowledge (popular culture) +4, Knowledge (technology) +10, Profession +3, Read/Write English, Read/Write (any one), Research +6, Search +3, Speak English, Speak (any two), Treat Injury +4.
Feats: Builder, Educated (knowledge: physical sciences, Knowledge: technology), Simple Weapons Proficiency.
Possessions: AIM Uniform, lab kit (appropriate to field of expertise), pad computer (size of tablet, equivalent of high end desktop with wireless communications), cell phone, coilgun pistol, 3 magazines

*Mid Level AIM Member (Smart Ord 3/Dedicated Ord 3)*
CR 5;
Size: Medium-sized Human;
HD: 3d6-3 plus 3d6-3; hp 15
Mas: 8
Init: +1
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 15, Touch 14, flat-footed 14 (+1 Armour, +1 Dex, +3 Class)
BAB: +3
Grapple: +3
Attack: +3 melee (1d3 nonlethal), or +4 ranged (2d8 coilgun pistol)
Full Attack: +3 melee (1d3 nonlethal), or +4 ranged (2d8 coilgun pistol)
Special Attacks:
Special Qualities: Scientific Improvisation, Experimental Weapon Proficiency
FS: 5 ft by 5 ft
Reach: 5 ft
Allegiance: AIM
Saves: Fort +2, Ref +4, Will +6.
Action Points: 0
Rep: +2
Abilities: Str 10, Dex 12, Con 8, Int 16, Wis 14, Cha 13
Occupation: Technician (bonus class skills Craft: electronic, Knowledge: technology, Research)
Skills: Computer Use +9, Craft (Chemical) +11, Craft (Electrical) +15, Demolitions +7, Disable Device +9, Investigate +12, Knowledge (Arcane Lore) +9, Knowledge (earth and life sciences) +11, knowledge (physical sciences) +14, Knowledge (popular culture) +5, Knowledge (technology) +15, Profession +5, Read/Write English, Read/Write (any one), Research +9, Search +5, Speak English, Speak (any two), Treat Injury +5.
Feats: Builder, Cautious, Educated (Knowledge: physical sciences, Knowledge: technology), Simple Weapons Proficiency, Personal Firearms Proficiency
Possessions: AIM Uniform, lab kit (appropriate to field of expertise), pad computer (size of tablet, equivalent of high end desktop with wireless communications), cell phone, coilgun pistol, 3 magazines

*Scientific Improvisation*
AIM members may specialize in difference fields, but all have some familiarity in multiple fields and can improvise solutions and tools quickly. The AIM member can spend a full round action by combining common objects with a Craft check that corresponds to the function desired. The DC for the Craft check is equal to 5 + the purchase DC of the object that most closely matches the desired function. However this item is single use, or lasts for a number of rounds equals to the AIM member's level then breaks and the parts are useless.

*Experimental Weapon Proficiency*
AIM creates a large array of experimental devices and weapons, some are put into mass production for AIM members, and some are one offs. The AIM member is proficient in any mass produced AIM weapons, and up to 1 + Int modifier weapons the AIM member has built themselves. If the AIM member has maxed out their number of weapons they have built, they can replace one by spending 1 full minute studying the weapon in detail, undisturbed to replace one weapon they have developed and were proficient with.

*AIM Researcher*
The Researcher specializes in medicines and chemicals to enhance to hinder biological systems. Their helmets are a little more streamlined, with a green-yellow opaque faceplate, two tubes go from the helmet to a collar piece which contains air tanks. A backpack with compressed space technology is usually carried to allow them to carry a large array of chemicals, poisons, toxins and medicines
Make the following changes to AIM Member to create AIM Researcher:
Change Knowledge (Arcane Lore) with Craft (Pharmaceutical);
Change Builder with  Medical Expert (+2 Craft (Pharmaceutical) and Treat Injury);
Add Surgery Drone to equipment;
Add Researcher Helmet to equipment;
Add Spatial Backpack to equipment;
Add Wounding Shot special attack.

*Wounding Shot*
With the Researcher's knowledge in biology, they can make their attack deal increased damage and caused increased pain to reduce the target's combat capabilities. Against a living target with a discernable biology, the Researcher can, as a full round attack, taking -4 to attack roll and with a successful Knowledge: Earth and Life Sciences DC 19, can add +1d4 damage plus an additional +1d4 damage for every 5 points over the DC and suffers -1 to attack, Defense, skills. If the weapon deals piercing, slashing or ballistic damage, the target, if living (doesn't affect undead or those that lack a circulatory system), must also make a Fort save or suffering 1 point of bleeding damage for 1d4 rounds.

*Researcher Helmet*
This helmet replaces the normal AIM Uniform helmet, includes a HUD system that links wirelessly to a computer and the Surgery Drone. The collar of the helmet contains air tanks that provides 2 hours of air. The collar also contains space for five doses of any liquid chemical that the Researcher can use on him/herself as a free action.

*Surgery Drone*
This small robot has a rectangular shaped frame, with a curved back, two gimbled anti-grav units on the underside. It is only 1.5 feet long and 6 inches wide, with 5 hit points, Defense 14, fly (perfect)  40 ft, maximum altitude of 300 feet, able to operate for 1 hour before requiring recharging in a special dock mounted in the Spatial Backpack. It is fitted with a healing beam. The healing beam uses energy that stimulates a living organisms natural healing abilities. As a full round action, with a range of 5 feet, the beam can heal 1d4+1 hit points in a living target as a ranged touch attack roll with a 2 bonus. The Surgery Drone is controlled via the HUD in the Researcher Helmet by voice commands (a single command as a free action once per round, additional commands are move equivalent), such as move 30 feet to left, heal target designated Bob, etc.
Weight: 5 lbs
PDC: 20

*Equipment*
A.I.M. has developed a large amount of experimental and advanced technology, below is a sampling of some.

*Spatial Backpack*
This backpack made of impact resistant plastics, has a dock on the top for the Surgery drone as well as a built in power supply to power the backpack and recharge the Surgery Drone, a laptop and similar devices. The backpack has an opening that is about 1 foot in diameter, and inside looks like it is only 1.5 feet wide by 1 foot long and 2 feet deep, but in reality the inside is made of compressed space, able to hold up to 300 lbs of items, as long as they are not more than 1 foot in diameter, but can be much longer. The weight of any item inside the Spatial Backpack is not felt by the wearer.
Weight: 10 lbs
PDC: 21
Restriction: 0 AIM, +4 illegal


*AIM Uniform*
AIM uniforms varies with rank and position, but all are yellow, and the most common resembling a hazmat suit with a helmet similar to a bee-keeper's outfit.
A basic jump suit made with ballistic fibers, combined with radiation and energy resistant materials. Full helmet with polarized lenses and minor ocular enhancements in the helmet, along with air filters and a connector for attaching an air supply.

*A.I.M. Light Armour (PL 5, Light Armour Proficiency)*
Type: Light
Equipment Bonus: +1
Nonprof. Bonus: +1
Str Bonus: 0
Nonprof Str Bonus: 0
Max Dex: +5
Armour Penalty: -0
Speed (30 ft): 30 ft
Weight: 5 lbs
Purchase DC: 18
Restriction: Mil (+3) Aim +0
Notes: Full body covering, multiple pockets and clips for attaching gear. Helmet provides +2 against visual attacks (gaze attacks, flash bangs, etc), air filter provides +4 vs airborne toxins and diseases, grants low light vision, NBC protection +4 Fort save against radiation, chemicals poisons/diseases. Reduce damage from energy weapons by 2 points (fire, and electricity from lasers, plasma, ion, electrical attacks and non specific energy damage). AIM members do not require proficiency as the suit is similar to their hazmat and safety suits.

*A.I.M. ARC Armiger*
The A.I.M. ARC Armiger is an A.I.M. modified and upgraded version Roxxon's Armiger that they stole the plans for, and mixed in some stolen Stark Tech. While the ARC Armiger looks similar to the original Armiger, it has noticeable differences, the first being it is yellow in colour, has a more rounded design instead of the originals hard angles, with a crude, but functional ARC reactor powering the whole thing, providing ample power for its energy weapons. The 90mm cannon is replaced with a chain gun style laser for rapid fire, plus it can also fire a powerful single beam for heavy anti-armour purposes, now housed in an armoured raised casing on the left side. The TOW missiles are replaced with a retractable variable fire mini-missile launcher, while the CIWS system is upgraded for improved accuracy and replaced with rapid-fire energy weapons, similar to lasers. Additionally the ARC Armiger is fitted with a gas venting system instead of the smoke grenades, able to store up to 3 different chemicals, typically including smoke that includes IR/thermo blocking properties, CS gas or other crowd dispersing gas, and sometime some other airborne agent, from poisons to mutigenic gas or some other weaponized aerosol they are testing. Additionally, the ARC Armiger is capable of movement underwater, and its weapons work even under water, if at reduced range. If used underwater, the mini-missiles can be swapped for mini-torpedoes instead. Additionally the ARC Armiger is fitted with Project PROTEAN technology, stolen from Stark Industries. Project PROTEAN is technology designed to repair or modify technology it was designed for, in this case, weapons. This makes destroying an ARC Armiger difficult as it repairs itself.
Crewed by 2, driver and gunner/commander. It has two top hatches, one for the driver and gunner. Takes a full-round action to enter the tank, and another full-round action to start it moving. The ARC Armiger is three squares wide, six squares long (22.02 ft long for the hull, 27 ft counting the barrel of the cannon, 12 ft wide and 8 ft high for the body, weighing 42 tons), able to lower itself down to a height of 7 feet, while moving usually 12 feet high, and can raise up to 16 feet, but can't move while this high, provides full cover to its occupants.

Crew: 2
Passengers: 0
Cargo: 300 lbs
Init: -2
Maneuver: -3
Top Speed: 60 (6), 40 (4) on surface or under water
Defense: 6
Hardness: 20
Hit Points: 68
Size: Gargantuan
Purchase DC: 55
Restriction: Illegal (+4) AIM Res (+2)
Accessories: variable laser cannon, mini-missile launcher, CIWS point defense system,  gas venting system, APS, fire-control computer, thermal/nightvision for driver, gunner, GPS, military radio, headlights, Project PROTEAN system, 20 hours air
Notes: +2 attack with weapons, NBC protection grants +4 to Fort saves. 25% chance to destroy any missile or RPG fired at the vehicle, +6 Fort save vs EMP weapons

*APS (Active Protection System)*
Against missile weapons that use wired and IR targeting systems, as well as laser guidance, this system imposes a -2 to attack rolls to such weapons when targeting the vehicle.

*AIM CIWS Point Defense System*
Using advanced AI tracking combined with rapid fire weapons, based on the CIWS on naval ships, the CIWS Point defense system serves two functions: targets all incoming missiles and rpgs, and allows the vehicle to make attacks of opportunity against other vehicles or low flying aircraft or drones. It can not be fired manually by the crew, or make normal attacks.
Destroy Missiles/RPGS: The system has a 25% chance to destroy any incoming missile, rocket or rpg. A destroyed missile, rocket or rpg deals no damage to the vehicle.
Make Attacks of Opportunity: The system threats the space the vehicle occupies as well 100 ft area around it. When making an attack of opportunity, the system rolls 1d20 plus any targeting bonuses, if the result is greater than target's defense, deals 4d8 fire damage.
The system can attack something as small as a medium sized creature (programmed for humanoids), up to larger vehicles such as other tanks, or low flying aircraft, such as helicopters or drones. System has +2 attack bonus.

*Weapons*
Name: Variable Laser Cannon (Pulse)
Damage: 6d8
Crit: 20x2
Damage Type: fire
Range Incr: 200 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Magazine: 50 shot capacitor

Name: Variable Laser Cannon (Beam)
Damage: 8d10
Crit: 20x3
Damage Type: fire
Range Incr: 75 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Magazine: Uses 5 shots

Name: Mini-Missile Launcher
Damage: varies
Crit: 20
Damage Type: varies
Range Incr: 200 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Magazine: 80 Missiles

*Variable Laser Cannon*
This weapon is a multiple barreled laser, capable of firing a single shot or a barrage of full automatic fire (pulse mode), or a powerful, but short ranged, armour melting blast (beam mode). The beam mode uses up a lot of power, but ignores 10 points of hardness plus each successful strike reduces the target's hardness/DR by 2 points with each successful strike, permanently. On a critical strike it reduces the target's hardness by 5. The capacitor replenishes shots at a rate of 1 shot every 1d4 rounds if not fired.

*Mini-Missile Launcher*
This mini-missile launcher can fire single, or multiple missiles at once at a target, in volleys of 1, 2, 4 or 8 missiles. Each doubling increases damage and blast radius (if the missile has one), by 50%, and increases any Reflex save DC by +1.
Any mini-missile can be loaded, by typically HE, AP or Fragmentation are loaded. For underwater missions, mini-torpedoes can be loaded. (Mini-Torpedoes are similar to missiles but work under water, fire based missiles will have damage reduced by 1 die, but have blast radius increased by 25%. All area affect missiles will have Reflex save DC increased by +1, if sonic based damage and blast radius is increased by 50% and Reflex save increased by +2).

*Project PROTEAN System*
Using stolen Project PROTEAN technology, the ARC Armiger can repair damage it has suffered. As long as the ARC Armiger has 5 hit points or more, it can repair itself at a rate of 5 hit points per round.

*EMP*
AIM has developed a man portable, and potent EMP device, about the size of a soccer ball, able to knock out technology within an area, allowing them to disable security and defense systems, or even knock out technologically enhanced super heroes.
Once activated, it will go off the next round, or with a delay of up to 1 minute (10 rounds), affecting a 50 ft area. All non-shielded, non-military electronic devices will shut down and require repairs. Military and shielded devices must make a Fort save DC 18, but they get a +4 to save. A failed save the device is temporarily shut down for 1d4+1 minutes, plus suffer 1d4 electrical damage for every size category over medium. Robots, mechs and cybernetics are also affected. A successful save will only shut the device down for 1 round. In the case of robots, cybernetics, heavy military vehicles and mechs, they are paralyzed for 1 round and the next round function at 50% capacity (speed reduced by half, bonuses only half, damage is half, etc). After the device is activated, it burns itself out, making it useless.
Weight: 6 lbs
PDC: 25
Res: Illegal (+4) AIM Res (+2)

*Exoskeletal Battletank*
The Exoskeletal Battletank Mk1 is AIM's standard battle armour, which Hydra based their Mk2 power armour off of. Its yellow armour is curved to help deflect projectiles and coated in energy resistant material to protect against energy discharges from many super powered foes. The left shoulder has a retractable grenade launcher that has a divided ammo bin to allow up to 4 different types of grenades to be loaded, while the right shoulder has a retractable coilgun rifle. Instead of repulsor weapons in the hands, variable power particle beam weapons are fitted, although they are slower to fire than the repulsors, the varying power levels are more versatile.
A more powerful power core is fitted in the Exoskeletal battletank than those sold to Hydra, with the ability to enhance its weapons with the force of attacks the armour takes, however as the armour takes damage and increases the power of its weapons, it runs the risk of overload. To compensate for battlefield damage, the battletank armour is fitted with a nanite repair system, allowing for quick, although limited repairs.

*AIM Exoskeletal Battletank Armour*
Size Modifier: +0
Equipment Slots: 6
Hit Points: 55
Base Speed: 30 ft.
Height: 7.7 ft.
Weight: 340 lb
Fighting Space: 5 ft. by 5 ft.
Reach: 5 ft.
Defense Bonus: +6
Hardness: 17
Max Dex Bonus: +2
Armour Check Penalty: -8
Purchase DC: 40
Restriction: Illegal (+4), AIM +2
Accessories: NBC protection (+4 Fort saves), Military radio, GPS, nightvision 60 ft, Class II mech sensors, grenade launcher (similar to m79 using 40mm grenades, 40 grenades, can be divided into 4 different types, 10 each), coilgun (300 rounds). Weight of power armour does not count against wearer's weight capacity. Large hands impose -2 penalty to any tasks requiring fine dexterity, psychic shielding.

Combat Statistics: A Medium Mech adds a +4 equipment bonus to a character’s Strength score. Depending on the material used, a Medium Mech has 50 bonus hit points, which are added to the character’s total and subtracted first when the character takes damage. It takes a –2 penalty on Hide checks. Slam attack dealing 1d6 damage.
Its reach is 5 feet, and its base speed is 25 feet.
Base Purchase DC: 37.
Equipment Slots: A Medium Mech has 6 equipment slots available. These slots are located as follows. The Helmet and Torso slots must be used for the cockpit
Boots: 1 slot.
Helmet: Cockpit.
Left arm: Particle Beam Cannon.
Right arm: Particle Beam Cannon.
Shoulder: Power Core
Torso: Cockpit

*Particle Beam Cannon*
These heavy particle weapons have variable energy output levels, allowing them to have reduced lethality, or armour cracking blasts, or as a potent cutting torch that can cut through most materials, including heat resistant and laser proof materials. Able to scale damage from 2d12 to 5d12 damage, or a stun version that deals 1d10 nonlethal damage plus target must make Fort save DC 15 or be stunned. At 4d12 and 5d12 points of damage, the target must make a Reflex save DC 15 or suffer 1d6 points of fire damage for the next 1d4 rounds. Can be used as a cutting torch with a range of 5 ft, ignores 20 points of hardness, but only deals 1d10 damage if used as a weapon, using 1 charge per 5 rounds of use.
Damage: variable
Critical: 20x3
Damage Type: non-specific energy
Range Increment: 70 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Ammo: 30 charges
Notes: Suffers -1 to attack rolls. The weapon recharges 1 charge every 10 minutes of inactivity.

*Power Core*
The Exoskeletal battletank Armour is powered by a high energy source that is based on technology acquired from Stark Industries. In an attempt to copy Iron Man's earlier armours that can recharge or boost their power by absorbing other sources of energy, AIM scientists were partly successful. Every 5 points of damage the power armour takes, the next particle beam cannon or coilgun attack gains +2 to damage. The armour can store this energy for a maximum of 8 rounds, able to store up to +20 points of damage. After 8 rounds of not firing, the armour takes 1d4 points of fire damage that by passes the hardness for each +1 stored, and the pilot takes half damage.

*Coilgun Rifle*
Mounted on the right shoulder is a retractable coilgun rilfe, using magnetic forces to launch metal projectiles at incredible speeds without needing propellant, allowing for increased ammunition supply. Specialty rounds can be used if wrapped in a magnetic material sleeve, allowing for specialty rounds that normally can't be fired from a chemical projectile weapon. The magazine for the weapon can be divided into 3 different types of up to 100 rounds each.
Damage: 2d8
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: ballistic
Range Increment: 150 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Ammo: 300 Internal

*Grenade launcher*
Mounted on the left shoulder is a retractable grenade launcher that can switch between up to 3 different types of grenades. Typically loaded are fragmentation, explosive and smoke grenades.
Damage: varies by grenade
Critical: -
Damage Type: varies by grenade
Range Increment: 60 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Ammo: 40 internal, divided into 4 groups of 10, which can be all the same, or 3 different types.
Switching grenade types is a free action.

*Nanite Repair*
The armour is fitted with a nanite repair system, which looks like it vents steam, however it is a small cloud of nanites that quickly move to repair the armour and the user in case of injury. As a full round action, where the user can not do anything other than move at most 15 feet, vents a cloud of nanites that can repair damage to the armour and the user, priority of repaired damage goes to the armour first, then extra goes to the user, of 1d8+2 hit points. Also any charges the power core might have stored are reduced by 1 each time the Nanite Repair system is used. The system has enough material to repair up to 50 hit points. Replenishing the nanites costs PDC 14 (AIM only) for 10 hit points.

*Psychic Shielding*
The armour is lined with material that helps reduce the effects of psychic probes or attacks. Psionic abilities that allow a save the user is +2 to save, while the armour has DR 10 in addition to its normal hardness against psionic abilities that cause damage (the ability itself, not an ability that can cause damage from other sources, such as telekinesis used to hurl an object that damages the armour).

*AIM Shield Generator*
AIM has multiple designs for defensive energy shielding, including personal shielding, for vehicles and buildings.

*Personal Shield*
The Personal Shield is a device that projects a protective energy field around the user in a oblong shape about a foot around the wearer from a device mounted on the wearer's waist. The shield can absorb 30 points of damage before it is depleted, with an Energy Resistance of 5 (any type of energy damage except acid). The shield can regenerate 1 hit point every 5 rounds. The device has enough power to run for 10 minutes or until the hit points are depleted, which ever comes first, before requiring a 10 minute cool down. A critical strike bypasses the shield and strikes the user. If the shield's hit points are depleted, the shield can be restored to half its hit points after 5 minutes.
Weight: 9 lbs
PDC: 22 AIM only, Illegal (+4)

*Vehicle Shield*
This shield is tied into the power source of the vehicle, giving it greater power. A few different levels of shields exist, depending on the vehicle size. The shield can absorb a certain amount of damage before it is depleted, based on size of the vehicle it is mounted on, with an Energy Resistance of 10 (any type of energy damage except acid). The shield can regenerate 5 hit points every 5 rounds. The device has enough power to run for 20 minutes or until the hit points are depleted, which ever comes first, before requiring a 10 minute cool down. A critical strike bypasses the shield and strikes the user. If the shield's hit points are depleted, the shield can be restored to half its hit points after 5 minutes.
Size Medium 75 hit points, Large 100 hit points, Huge 150 hit points, Gargantuan 200 hit points, Colossal 275 hit points.
Weight: 20 +10 lbs / size over medium
PDC: Medium 23, Large 24, Huge 26, Gargantuan 28, Colossal 30, AIM +3 Mil, +5 Classified

*AIM Particle Rifle*
These heavy personal particle weapons have variable energy output levels, allowing them to have reduced lethality, or armour cracking blasts, or as a potent cutting torch that can cut through most materials, including heat resistant and laser proof materials. Able to scale damage from 1d12 to 4d12 damage, or a stun version that deals 1d10 nonlethal damage plus target must make Fort save DC 15 or be stunned. At 4d12, the target must make a Reflex save DC 15 or suffer 1d6 points of fire damage for the next 1d4 rounds. Can be used as a cutting torch with a range of 5 ft, ignores 20 points of hardness, but only deals 1d10 damage if used as a weapon, using 1 charge per 5 rounds of use.
Damage: variable
Critical: 20x3
Damage Type: non-specific energy
Range Increment: 50 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Ammo: 30 box
Notes: Suffers -1 to attack rolls.
PDC: 19, Illegal, AIM +3 Mil

*AIM Power Backpack*
This yellow and black squared backpack is a potent source of energy. Many AIM members use it to power weapons and as a portable power source for their many experiments.
The pack has enough power to power anything from weapons to a small office building or a gargantuan sized mech for a week. When used to power energy weapons, by an armoured cable, the weapon has an ammo capacity of unlimited.
Weight: 14 lbs
PDC: 17 Illegal, AIM Unrestricted

*AIM Coilgun Rifle*
The AIM coilgun rifle using magnetic forces to launch metal projectiles at incredible speeds without needing propellant, allowing for increased ammunition supply. Specialty rounds can be used if wrapped in a magnetic material sleeve, allowing for specialty rounds that normally can't be fired from a chemical projectile weapon. The magazine is mounted on the top of the weapon can be divided into three different sections of 30 each. The coilgun rifle fires marble sized projectiles at high velocity.
Damage: 2d8
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: ballistic
Range Increment: 150 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Ammo: 90 box
PDC: 19
Restriction: AIM, +4 Illegal
Notes: Weapon automatically detects if a split or singular magazine is loaded, switching between rounds is a free action once per round.

*AIM Coilgun Pistol*
The AIM coilgun pistol using magnetic forces to launch metal projectiles at incredible speeds without needing propellant, allowing for increased ammunition supply. Specialty rounds can be used if wrapped in a magnetic material sleeve, allowing for specialty rounds that normally can't be fired from a chemical projectile weapon. The magazine is mounted on the top of the weapon can be divided into three different sections of 15 each. The coilgun pistol fires marble sized projectiles at high velocity.
Damage: 2d8
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: ballistic
Range Increment: 75 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Ammo: 45 box
PDC: 17
Restriction: AIM, +4 Illegal
Notes: Weapon automatically detects if a split or singular magazine is loaded, switching between rounds is a free action once per round.

*Ammunition*
Standard - A marble sized projectile that is magnetic to allow coilguns to fire it, designed to deform upon impact to impart as much damage as possible, dealing 2d8 ballistic damage. PDC 5 for 50.
Anti-Personnel - This projectile breaks apart in fragments inside the target, causing significant wounds. Deals 1d8 ballistic damage plus 2d4 slashing, target must make a Fort save DC 14 or take 1 point of bleeding damage each round for 1d4 rounds. Treat Injury DC 15 to stop. PDC 11 for 50.
Anti-Armour - These projectiles contain a small shaped explosive, deals 2d6 ballistic and ignores 5 points of hardness/DR. PDC 12 for 50.
Explosive - This marble sized projectile is filled with a thermobaric chemical that is released upon striking a target or surface, dealing 3d6 fire damage to a 10 foot radius spherical area, Reflex save DC 14 for half damage. PDC 13 for 50.
EMP - Mini EMP generators in a marble projectile that affects only the target struck. All non-shielded, non-military electronic devices will shut down for 1d6+1 rounds. Military and shielded devices must make a Fort save DC 15, but they get a +4 to save. A failed save the device is temporarily shut down for 1d4+1 rounds, plus suffer 1d4 electrical damage. Robots, mechs and cybernetics are also affected. A successful save will only shut the device down for 1 round. In the case of robots, cybernetics, heavy military vehicles and mechs, they are paralyzed for 1 round and the next round function at 50% capacity (speed reduced by half, bonuses only half, damage is half, etc). PDC 17 for 50.
Cryo Round - These rounds are filled with a compound that upon contact with air reduce the temperature in a very small area very quickly. They deal 1d8 ballistic and 2d4 cold damage, plus the target must make a Fort save DC 15 or suffer -2 to attack, skills, Defense and half speed for 1d4+1 rounds. A successful save the target only stuffers -1 to attack, skills, Defense for 1 round. PDC 17 for 50.

*Cybernetics*
AIM built cybernetics are typically cutting or even beyond cutting edge and will have more than one function. These cybernetic devices will have their basic function plus at least 1 additional feature, such as a prosthetic limb will have built in weapons and tool, or thrusters (for legs), and will be 10% faster, stronger or deal +1/die of damage (if a weapon). Cybernetic eyes will typically have at least two major enhancements and/or a built in weapon, while internal organs can serve two purposes and grant a +25% increase in bonuses.
PDC: +2, AIM, Illegal (+4)


----------



## kronos182

Avengers Alliance Weapons

*Single-Shot Thumper*
This large smooth-bore shotgun fires three 12 gauge rounds at once for potent damage, but extremely short ranged. The barrel is lined with a material that creates a spark as the pellets fire through the barrel, potentially dazing a target.

*Single-Shot Thumper (PL5 Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 3d8
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 25 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Size: Large
Weight: 13 lbs
Ammo: 1 (uses 3 12ga rounds at once)
Purchase DC: 16 Res (+2)
Notes: +1 to attack within first range increment, maximum range 5 range increments. Targets struck, or near misses (missed only by up to 2 points) must make Reflex save DC 14 or be Dizzy for 1 round. Takes 1 full round to reload unless a speed loader is used.

*Assault Shotgun*
This shotgun is based on the Franchi PA3 pump-action shotgun with a folding stock, only modified to fire without the pump action and semi-automatic firing. It has a hair trigger, with a chance of allowing for an immediate free attack, and its attacks can weaken a target.

*Assault Shotgun (PL5 Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 2d8
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 40 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Large
Weight: 7.5 lbs
Ammo: 7 int
Purchase DC: 17 Lic (+1)
Notes: Folding stock, when folded grants a +2 circumstance bonus on Sleight of Hand checks made to conceal the weapon. Targets struck must make a Fort save DC 14 or be Weakened. On a natural attack roll of 17, 18, 19 or 20, the wielder can make an immediate free attack at the same target, or one within 5 feet of the previous target at -5 to attack roll.

*Phosphorus Pang*
This grenade launcher has a large drum holding 10 40mm grenades, with a forward handle to help maintain stable aiming. The barrel is lined with a special materials that coat the grenades as they travel through the barrel that adds additional fuel for explosive type grenades.

*Phosphorus Pang (PL5 Exotic Firearms Proficiency (Grenade Launchers))*
Damage: varies
Critical: varies
Damage Type: varies
Range Increment: 75 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Large
Weight: 12.5 lbs
Ammo: 10 cylinder
Purchase DC: 17 Mil
Notes: Adds +1/die fire damage to attacks. Explosive, white phosphorus and similar grenades gain +2/die fire damage and the DC for teaching on fire is increased to Reflex DC 17.

*Tesla SP-Arc*
This energy weapon almost looks like a toy pistol, with two curved prongs at the front of the weapon instead of a barrel. It fires a long bolt of electricity that can cause targets to get dizzy or even stun them.

*Tesla SP-Arc (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 3d6
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Electricity
Range Increment: 30 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Medium
Weight: 4.5 lbs
Ammo: 50 box
Purchase DC: PDC 20 Res (+2)
Notes: Targets struck must make a Fort save DC 14 or become Dizzy. Has stun setting Fort DC 15 stunned for 1d4 rounds.

*P.E.W. Zealous*
The Zealous is a laser pistol that has a sleek and curved appearance, with part of the frame hanging over the back of the handle, which provides some protection to the hand, and a section that curves down from under the barrel to the bottom of the handle. The power pack feeds into the top of the weapon under the overhang at the back of the weapon. The Zealous can cause dizzying strikes and has increased chance of dealing a critical strike.

*P.E.W. Zealous (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 2d8
Critical: 19-20x2
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 35 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Medium
Weight: 4 lbs
Ammo: 50 box
Purchase DC: 18 Res (+2)
Notes: Targets struck must make Fort save DC 14 or be Dizzy for 1 round.

*P.E.W. Stoic*
The Stoic is a curved, sleek chromed laser rifle, with a guard structure that extends back from the top and bottom of the handle to help protect the user's hand. The power pack is fed into the top of the weapon. The Stoic fires in a unique wavelength that leaves residual particles on the target for a short period of time, which can increase damage from following shots from the Stoic.

*P.E.W. Stoic (PL6-7 Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 3d8
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 80 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Large
Weight: 9 lbs
Ammo: 50 box
Purchase DC: 21 Mil (+3)
Notes: Laser Particle Focus,
*Laser Particle Focus* - A target struck has residual particles left on it for 1d4 rounds before dissipating. If the user with a Stoic strikes the same target before the particles dissipate, they gain +1d8 damage on the next attack, and increase the duration of the particles by another 1d4 rounds.

*Pyro Technique*
This weapon is a flamethrower, but instead of using large fuel tanks, it uses a power pack to convert drawn atmospheric gases into a low level form of plasma.

*Pyro Technique (PL6)*
Damage: 4d6
Critical: -
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: -
Rate of Fire: 1
Size: Large
Weight: 17 lbs
Ammo: 20 box
Purchase DC: 19 Mil (+3)
Notes: Fires a 5 foot wide, 50 foot long line, Reflex DC 15 for half damage, Reflex DC 17 to prevent catching on fire instead of normal DC 15.

*P.E.W. Eradicator*
The Eradicator is a heavy pistol, shaped similarly to the Zealous, only with a thicker frame and a large, long barrel coming out where the main body and lower frame join. The weapon can disorient targets struck, but it's also know for its armour piercing properties. While it looks vaguely similar to the Zealous, it is not a laser, and instead is closer to a particle beam weapon instead.

*Name (PL5 Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 2d12
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: 25 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Size: Medium
Weight: 6 lbs
Ammo: 40 box
Purchase DC: 23 Mil (+3)
Notes: Ignores 3 DR/Hardness, bypasses shields, targets struck must make Fort save DC 14 or be Dizzy for 1 round.

*Bolt-Action 4 Bore*
This bolt-action rifle is a modified Erma SR 100 sniper rifle that fires .50 caliber rounds for a heavier punch and improved accuracy, but suffers from a lot of recoil. The scope is of highest quality to aid in its accuracy, but lacks iron sights and the scope must be used.

*Bolt-Action 4 Bore (PL5 Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 2d12
Critical: 18-20x2
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 120 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Size: Large
Weight: 19 lbs
Ammo: 5 int
Purchase DC: 20 Mil (+3)
Notes: Mastercraft +1 to attack rolls, has improved critical gadget (can't add again), takes full round to reload.

*The Perforator*
The Perforator is a modified H&K MP7 PDW, removing the forward folding handle, shortened the barrel and area forward of the handle. The back is extended slightly with modification to lock the new magazine design. Instead of just going into the handle, the magazine slides up into the handle, but also curves back and up to connect to the underside of the rear section, greatly increasing magazine size. It has also been modified to increase a chance of a critical hit.

*The Perforator (PL5 Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 2d6
Critical: 19-20x2
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 55 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Medium
Weight: 5.2 lbs
Ammo: 100 box
Purchase DC: 22 Res (+2)
Notes: Mastercraft +1 to attack rolls, improved critical range gadget (can't be added again), uses 4.6mm ammunition.

*B&F Icebrand*
This weapon is physically similar to the Pryo Technique, however instead of turning drawn atmospheric gases into a form of plasma, the Icebrand instead chills the gases and releases a blast of extreme cold.

*B&F Icebrand (PL6)*
Damage: 4d6 cold
Critical: -
Damage Type: Cold
Range Increment: -
Rate of Fire: 1
Size: Large
Weight: 17 lbs
Ammo: 20 box
Purchase DC: 19 Mil (+3)
Notes: Fires a 5 foot wide, 50 foot long line. Reflex save DC 15 for half damage, Chilled.
*Chilled* - Targets struck must make a Fort save DC 14 or become chilled, suffering from the extreme cold, suffering -2 to Dexterity, speed reduced by 5 feet, skills requiring fine motor control suffer -1 to rolls for 1d4 rounds.

*Capacitive Impeder*
This weapon is very similar to the Tesla SP-Arc, using the same frame, however it functions slightly differently. It fires a line of electricity to the target and leaves a residual ion charge. This charge attracts other electrical discharges towards the target dealing additional damage.

*Capacitive Impeder (PL6-7 Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 4d6
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Electricity
Range Increment: 40 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Medium
Weight: 5.6 lbs
Ammo: 40 box
Purchase DC: 21 Mil (+3)
Notes: Static charge.
*Static Charge -* The target struck has residual ionization from the weapon's strike, and any electrical based attacks within 30 feet of the affected target will chain a bolt of electricity to the target dealing 1d4 electrical damage. Static Charge lasts for 1d4+1 rounds, unless the target is struck by an EMP, or is degaussed. Each successful attack causes Static Charge to trigger, dealing its damage, plus extend the duration by 1 round.

*Subsonic Sound Gun*
This heavy energy rifle, with a dish-like emitter at the end, unleashes powerful sonic blasts, which can disorient targets. While armed, the weapon can send seismic feedback against nearby attackers when the wielder is attacked, and also helps reduce damage the wielder would take from sonic attacks.

*Subsonic Sound Gun (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 2d8
Critical: 20x3
Damage Type: Sonic
Range Increment: 50 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Large
Weight: 20 lbs
Ammo: 50 box
Purchase DC: 22 Mil (+3)
Notes: Disoriented, Seismic Feedback, Sonic Protection.
*Disoriented* - The target must make a Fort save DC 15, and be able to hear or sense vibrations (creatures with tremor sensor, or sensitive to sound vibrations suffer -2 penalty to the save), or suffer being Dizzy and Off-Balanced for 1 round.
*Seismic Feedback* - While the weapon is armed, if the wielder is attacked by an attack within 30 feet, the weapon sends out a sonic pulse against the target for 1d6 sonic damage, who can attempt a Reflex save DC 19 for half damage.
*Sonic Protection* - Using 5 charges from the power pack, the wielder gains Sonic Resistance 10 for 5 rounds, activating this is a move equivalent action.



*Dizzy*
The effected has suffered a blow that makes them dizzy, such as a critical hit to the head, falling from a great height, or some psychic attacks. The effected suffers a -1 to attack, Reflex and Balance and Climb checks. This condition typically lasts 1 round.

*Off-Balance*
The character is off-balanced, reducing reaction times and balance. The character is suffers -2 to Initiative, Reflex, Balance and Climb checks. The character also can not make attacks of opportunity. This is usually caused by things like failing Balance checks by more than 5 points, or being tripped or from falls.


----------



## kronos182

Some Battlestar Galactica goodness.
Written by Talos/Waylan Wolf on the old Wizards of the Coast forum, tweaked by me.

*Colonial "Viper Mk I" space superiority fighter*
The first of the space superiority fighters developed by the Colonial forces, with a long narrow hull with a set of three engines mounted at the back, two downward wings mounted on the sides and an upright tail atop the third engine. To help evade targets, and to aid in fighter interception, the Viper is fitted with an afterburner. The cockpit is mounted directly in front of the engine block. Armed with a pair of 30mm mass acceleration cannons gives it good attack capabilities against fighters. They normally lack missiles but can be modified to mount up to four missiles externally under the wings and body.

*Viper Mk1 (PL6)*
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Fighter
Size: Gargantuan (–4 size)
Length: 29 feet
Weight: 39,000 lb.
Crew: 1 (ace +12)
Passenger Capacity: 0
Cargo Capacity: 1,700 lb.
Tactical Speed: 3,000 ft. (6 sq.) / 4000 ft afterburner
Defense: 6
Flat-footed Defense: 6
Autopilot Defense: 6
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 6d20 (120 hp)
Initiative Modifier:
Pilot’s Class Bonus:
Pilot’s Dex Modifier:
Gunner’s Attack Bonus:
Targeting System Bonus: +2
Grapple Modifier: +8
Base Purchase DC: 38
Restriction: Military (+3)

Attack:
2 fire-linked modified rail cannons -2 ranged (6d12/20)

Attack of Opportunity: None

Standard PL 6 Design Specs: Ejector Seat
Engines: Fusion torch engine, thrusters, Hydrogen Injectors
Armor: Alloy Plating
Defense Systems: Chaff launcher with 8 chaff bundles, sensor jammer
Sensors: Class I sensor array, targeting system
Communications: Radio transceiver
Weapons: 2 fire-linked 30mm MAC cannons (range incr. 3,000 ft.)
Grappling Systems: None

*Colonial "Viper Mk II" space superiority fighter*
The Mk2 is an upgraded version of the Mk1 with improved sensors, weapons, engines and avionics for improved control and maneuverability. The Mk2 is also designed to allow for quick modifications to allow the additions of missiles under the wings and body, up to 6 missiles can be fitted.

*Viper Mk II (PL6)*
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Fighter
Size: Gargantuan (–4 size)
Length: 25 feet
Weight: 39,000 lb.
Crew: 1
Passenger Capacity: 0
Cargo Capacity: 1,700 lb.
Tactical Speed: 5,250 ft. (11 sq.) / 6,250 ft afterburner
Defense: 6
Flat-footed Defense: 6
Autopilot Defense: 6
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 8d20 (160 hp)
Initiative Modifier: +1
Pilot’s Class Bonus:
Pilot’s Dex Modifier:
Gunner’s Attack Bonus:
Targeting System Bonus: +2
Grapple Modifier: +8
Base Purchase DC: 44
Restriction: Military (+3)

Attack: 2 fire-linked modified rail cannons -2 ranged (9d12/20)

Attack of Opportunity: None

Standard PL 6 Design Specs: Twin Engine, RCS Mk1
Engines: Fusion torch engine, thrusters, hydrogen injectors
Armor: Polymeric
Defense Systems: Chaff launcher with 8 chaff bundles, sensor jammer
Sensors: Class II sensor array, targeting system
Communications: Laser transceiver, radio transceiver
Weapons: 2 fire-linked modified rail cannons (range incr. 3,000 ft.)
Grappling Systems: None

*Colonial "Viper Mk III" space superiority fighter*
The Mk3 is an upgraded version of the Mk2, while no major improvements in overall performance, it has a slightly redesigned hull that is a little larger, narrower intakes, reduced fairings, etc. The major upgrade is the inclusion of an internal missile launcher for 6 missiles, plus it can mount another four under the wings under the wings with minor modifications.

*Viper Mk III (PL6)*
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Fighter
Size: Gargantuan (–4 size)
Length: 25 feet
Weight: 39,000 lb.
Crew: 1
Passenger Capacity: 0
Cargo Capacity: 1,700 lb.
Tactical Speed: 5,250 ft. (11 sq.) / 6,250 ft afterburner
Defense: 6
Flat-footed Defense: 6
Autopilot Defense: 6
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 8d20 (160 hp)
Initiative Modifier: +1
Pilot’s Class Bonus:
Pilot’s Dex Modifier:
Gunner’s Attack Bonus:
Targeting System Bonus: +2
Grapple Modifier: +8
Base Purchase DC: 45
Restriction: Military (+3)

Attack: 2 fire-linked modified rail cannons -2 ranged (9d12/20); or
CHE missile -2 ranged (6d12/19-20)

Attack of Opportunity: None

Standard PL 6 Design Specs: Twin Engine, RCS Mk1
Engines: Fusion torch engine, thrusters, hydrogen injectors
Armor: Polymeric
Defense Systems: Chaff launcher with 8 chaff bundles, sensor jammer
Sensors: Class II sensor array, targeting system
Communications: Laser transceiver, radio transceiver
Weapons: 2 fire-linked modified rail cannons (range incr. 3,000 ft.), CHE missile launcher (6 missiles)
Grappling Systems: None

*Colonial "Viper Mk VII" space superiority fighter*
The latest version of the Viper, slightly larger with a more needle-like design, fitted with three newer weapons and improved sensors. The weapons were upgraded from railguns to needlers, plus the new hull design allows up to a total of 8 missiles that can be carried under the wings and body with minor modifications. While not faster than the Mk2, it has improved RCS

*Viper Mk VII (PL6)*
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Fighter
Size: Gargantuan (–4 size)
Length: 32.5 feet
Weight: 39,000 lb.
Crew: 1
Passenger Capacity: 0
Cargo Capacity: 1,700 lb.
Tactical Speed: 5,250 ft. (11 sq.) / 6,250 ft afterburner
Defense: 6
Flat-footed Defense: 6
Autopilot Defense: 6
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 9d20 (180 hp)
Initiative Modifier: +2
Pilot’s Class Bonus:
Pilot’s Dex Modifier:
Gunner’s Attack Bonus:
Targeting System Bonus: +2
Grapple Modifier: +8
Base Purchase DC: 46
Restriction: Military (+3)

Attack: 3 fire-linked-battery needlers -1 ranged (12d12/20)

Attack of Opportunity: None

Standard PL 6 Design Specs: Twin Engines, Ejector Seat, RCS Mk2, +2 Pilot checks
Engines: Fusion torch engine, thrusters, hydrogen injectors
Armor: Polymeric
Defense Systems: Chaff launcher with 8 chaff bundles, sensor jammer
Sensors: Class III sensor array, targeting system
Communications: Laser transceiver, radio transceiver
Weapons: 3 fire-linked-battery needlers (range incr. 4,000 ft.)
Grappling Systems: None

*Colonial "Blackbird" stealth fighter*
The Blackbird is a prototype stealth fighter produced by Galen Tyrol aboard the battlestar Galactica. The Blackbird mounts only two engines on either side of the hull on very short wings, slightly angled downward, no tail, with the cockpit mounted even further back than on other Vipers, and has a more angular hull design, with carbon composite armour to give it stealth capabilities. It lacks weapons, although can be fitted with missiles, it is built for maneuverability and speed, making it one of the fastest Vipers produced to date. The Blackbird can be fitted with a small FTL drive similar to the Raptors with a few modifications.

*Blackbird (PL6)*
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Fighter
Size: Gargantuan (–4 size)
Length: 32.5 feet
Weight: 36,000 lb.
Crew: 1
Passenger Capacity: 0
Cargo Capacity: 1,700 lb.
Tactical Speed: 6000 ft. (12 sq.) / 7,000 ft afterburner
Defense: 6
Flat-footed Defense: 6
Autopilot Defense: 6
Hardness: 2
Hit Dice: 9d20 (180 hp)
Initiative Modifier: +2
Pilot’s Class Bonus:
Pilot’s Dex Modifier:
Gunner’s Attack Bonus:
Targeting System Bonus:
Grapple Modifier: +8
Base Purchase DC: 46
Restriction: Military (+3)

Attack:

Attack of Opportunity: None

Standard PL 6 Design Specs: Twin Engines, Ejector Seat, RCS Mk2, +2 Pilot checks, Improved Thrust
Engines: Fusion torch engine, thrusters, hydrogen injectors
Armor: Carbon Composite
Defense Systems: Chaff launcher with 8 chaff bundles, sensor jammer
Sensors: Class III sensor array
Communications: Laser transceiver, radio transceiver
Weapons:
Grappling Systems: None

*Eqiupment

TWIN ENGINE SYSTEM (PL 6)*
During the Fusion Age starship engineers expand upon experimental starcraft and prototype twin engine technology, designing a command and control system capable of taking two identical engine types and slaving them together, boosting the overall tactical speed of a starship.
A starship equipped with a twin-engine system must mount two identical starship engines – at the loss of 25% of the ship’s cargo capacity and one weapon slot – in order for the system to operate.
This device increases the tactical speed bonus of one of the engines by 50% (round down up the nearest 500 ft.) – the pair provides a tactical speed bonus of 150% of a single engine design. If the system or one of the engines in damaged in combat (most likely due to a critical hit), the remaining engine provides a tactical speed bonus equal to one-half (round up) the bonus a single engine design would normally provide.
Example: A starship equipped with this device and two induction engines would have a total tactical speed bonus of +1,500 ft. If one of the engines is damaged or destroyed the bonus drops to +500 ft. A starship equipped with this device and two gravitic redirectors would have a total tactical speed bonus of +2,500 ft. If one of the engines is damaged or destroyed the bonus drops to +1,000 ft.
Minimum Ship Size: Gargantuan.
Tactical Speed Bonus: See text.
Purchase DC: 15.

*Improved Thrust*
Computer system and machinery changes to the engine core grant the starship more power, enabling it to propel the starship at an increased rate of speed. The starship gains a +500 ft. bonus to speed.
NOTE: A starship may be equipped with multiple improved thrust gadgets, with each increase past the first granting an additional +250 ft. bonus to speed. (Tactical speed, in squares, is rounded down to the nearest 500 ft. increment.)
Restrictions: Starship engines only.
Purchase DC: +2.

*Ejector Seat*
The cockpit is fitted with a seat that has rocket boasters, and designed to quickly blast away the canopy, or top hatch to eject the seat and pilot to safety in the event the craft is destroyed immediately. Upon the craft reaching 0 hit points, the ejection system will eject the pilot safely away. However if the craft would be destroyed (see table 7-5 for destruction threshold, d20 Future pg 113 for negative hit points for ship type) by the attack that bought the equipped craft to 0 and below, the ejection seat still ejects the pilot, but must make a Reflex save DC 18, failure the pilot suffers half damage from the ship's destruction (10d6), success means the pilot only suffers 1/4 the damage (5d6). The pilot must have a space suit or other means to survive the vacuum of space. If the ship is destroyed while in a planetary atmosphere, it is equipped with a parachute to safely land.
The ejector seat is also equipped with a distress beacon which can be programmed for either general distress on all frequencies, or set to only friendly forces.

*RCS*
The Reaction Control System, is a set of thrusters, placed about the ship, give it improved maneuverability and reaction time. Mk1 Grants +1 to Initiative, and +2 to Pilot checks to perform stunts PDC 14; Mk2 +2 Initiative, +2 to Pilot Checks PDC 15; Mk3 +2 Initiative, +3 to Pilot checks, PDC 16.

*Carbon Composite (PL5)*
Based on low-observability/stealth materials design carbon composite armour is an early form of stealth armour for PL5 ship designs. The material makes the ship difficult to detect at long range with conventional radar and MAD sensors. Opposing units trying to detect a ship with carbon composite superstructure take a -5 penalty on their computer use checks if they are using Class I or II sensor suites. Class III and higher are unaffected.
Hardness: 2
Speed Bonus: +250 ft
Base Purchase Modifier: 10 + one-half base purchase DC of the starship.

*30mm MAC*
This is the Colonial's first attempt at a railgun, using the common 30mm rounds in a modified cannon that uses magnetic acceleration to propel the projectile down the barrel.
30mm MAC (PL5-6)
Damage: 4d12
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 3000 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Minimum Ship Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 23
Restriction: Mil (+3)


----------



## kronos182

*T-Series Tactical Droid*
The T-Series tactical droids, also known as T-1s, were a model of tactical droid produced by Baktoid Combat Automata during the later years of the Old Republic. They were used extensively by the Confederacy of Independent Systems during the Clone Wars, aiding in the coordination of their military and as advisors. The droids are ruthlessly intelligent, but they steer clear of the front lines, preferring to direct from the safety of a well protected bunker or from the rear lines and are not afraid of abandoning their superiors to guarantee their own safety.
Standing at just over 6 feet tall, with narrow arms and legs, with a boxy and angular body and head, with their incredible intelligence and combat tactics and strategy database, they would command large number of troops and ships with incredible precision, but lacked imagination and could be confused and have problems dealing with unexpected situations.

*T-1 Series Tactical Droid (PL6)*
CR: 2
Size: Med (6.3 ft)
Hit Points: 1d10+10; 15 hp
Init: -1
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 9 (-1 Dex)
Hardness:
BAB/Grp: 0/+0
Attack: +0 melee 1d3 lethal
FS/Reach: 5 ft/5 ft
Special Attacks: Coordinate, Tactical Plan, Tactical Retreat, Coordinate Fire, Precision Strike
Special Qualities: Shared Information
Saves: Fort + 0, Reflex -1 , Will +2
Abilities: Str 10, Dex 8, Con , Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 6
Skills: Computer Use +6, Decipher Script +2, Diplomacy +0, Gather Information +2, Knowledge Behaviour Sciences +4, Knowledge Current Events +4, Knowledge Tactics +6, Knowledge Technology +4, Listen +2, Navigate +4, Research +4, Search +2, Spot +2
Feats:

Frame: biomorph
Locomotion: legs (pair)
Manipulators: 2 hands
Armour:
Superstructure:
Sensors: Class II
Skill Software: (Computer Use, Gather Information, Knowledge: Tactics, Research +4), (Diplomacy, Knowledge: Behaviour Sciences, Knowledge: Current Events, Knowledge Technology, Navigate, Research +2)
Feat Software:
Accessories: AV transmitter, vocalizer, skill progit x4 (+4), skill progit x6 (+2), E-5 Blaster, typically 2 power packs
PDC: 26

*Combat*
T-1's don't engage in direct combat, instead leading other troops into combat from the safety of a bunker, command ship or other fortified location with powerful communications and sensors so they are in constant contact with their troops and have up to the second data of the battle.

*Coordinate* - The T-1 uses a slightly modified from the normal talent D20 Modern page 31. The T-1 has an effective Cha of 12 (+1 to rolls) for purposes for rolls, DC 10 +1/25 droids or droid ships to coordinate, with range of 200 ft on a planet or within the same star system with a clear communications line and view of the battle fields, able to coordinate up to 200 droids, lasting for a total of 1d4+1 rounds providing a +1 to attack rolls. Jamming imposes the jammer's penalty to sensors check the T-1 must make. If not coordinating droids, but living beings instead, affects only half as many for 1 round less to a minimum of 1 round.

*Tactical Plan* - The T-1 uses a modified version of the Smart Hero Plan talent (see d20 Modern pg 27). Prior to combat, requiring at least 1 hour of work, the T-1 develops a plan for the engagement, making an Intelligence check DC 10 with a total bonus of +4 (+2 for Int and +2 for programming), with the result providing a bonus to the T-1's allies (up to 200). A successful Knowledge: Tactics check DC 18 adds +2 to the Intelligence check. This bonus to the T-1's allies attack rolls lasts for the first 4 rounds, after that time the bonus is reduced by 1 point, to a minimum of +0, for each additional round the situation continues. When coordinating beings that are not droids, such as living creatures, provides the bonus for half as many living beings for 1 round less to a minimum of 1 round.

Check ResultBonus9 or Lower+0 (check failed)10-14+115-24+225 or higher+3

*Tactical Retreat* - The T-1 can order a tactical retreat, ensuring the most amount of assets survive to fight another day. As a full round action, making a Knowledge: Tactics check DC 20, and must be in communications with its allies, up to 200 droids, can grant the T-1 allies a +1 bonus to Dodge and a 25% increase to speed as long the allies are leaving the combat zone, even if they are fighting defensively, for 2 rounds. When ordering a tactical retreat for non droids, only lasts for 1 round and the bonus to speed is only 10%.

*Shared Information* - As long as an allied unit is within communications with the T-1, if one of the units is aware of an enemy or hazard, all within communications with the T-1 are aware of that enemy or hazard, meaning none are caught flat-footed or surprised, or aware of traps or cloaked enemies or objects if one ally has detected them.

*Coordinate Fire* - The T-1 can focus on a smaller group to improve their combat effectiveness. Using Aid Other action but the DC is 16 and the T-1 makes a Knowledge: Tactics roll instead of an attack roll like normal, as long as in communication with a group of up to 20 droids, or 10 non droids, for that round while attacking the same target, they attack as one, their attacks are treated as a single fire-linked attack using the damage of the lowest powerful weapon, at +4 to attack roll.

*Precision Strike* - Using the Aid Other action, but the DC is 20 and making a Knowledge: Tactics roll instead of attack roll like normal, the T-1 can coordinate a group of 20 droids, or 10 non droids against the same target allowing them to have a higher chance to making a critical strike. These designated allies have their next attack's, made within 1 round, critical threat range increased by 1. For example, if they are using blasters with a critical of 20x2, have a critical of 19-20x2 for their next attack.


----------



## kronos182

*Droidekas*
Droidekas, or destroyer droids as they're also known as, are a type of battle droid with an insectile design, with three legs, two arms that end in dual repeating blasters, and very insect looking 'face'. They are designed to roll into a ball to allow them to move quickly about the battlefield, but once they unroll, they are quite slow, but a built in force field provides incredible protection. This forcefield is on the level of a small starfighter, making them nearly impervious to many handheld weapons, combined with their repeating weapons made them incredibly deadly to infantry if they don't have heavy weapons available.
Droidekas are produced by the Colicoids on Colla IV, with many being used by the Trade Federation and Confederation of Independent Systems during the Clone Wars. They are not as wide spread outside of those groups due to the cost of each droid, but many did fall into the hands of pirates, mercenaries and other groups. On Coreline, they are used by those who have the money.

*Droidekas P-Series (PL 6-7)*
CR: 3
Size: Med (7.1 ft)
Hit Points: 3d10+10; 35 hp, shield 80 hp
Init: +2
Speed: 20 ft, 100 ft wheel mode/130 (13) chase/vehicle scale
Defense: 17 (+5 armour, +2 Dex)
Hardness: 5
BAB/Grp: +2/+2
Attack: +4 ranged Dual Repeating Blaster (5d10), or +2 melee (1d3 lethal)
Full attack: +4 ranged Dual Repeating Blaster (5d10) and +2 ranged Dual Repeating Blaster (5d10)
FS/Reach: 5 ft/5 ft
Special Attacks:
Special Qualities:
Saves: Fort + 0, Reflex +2 , Will -1
Abilities: Str 10, Dex 14, Con , Int 8, Wis 8, Cha 6
Skills: Listen +2, Spot +2, Search +1
Feats: Personal Firearms Proficiency, Advanced Firearms Proficiency, Strafe, Point Blank Shot, Multiattack

Frame: biomorph
Locomotion: legs (tripod)
Manipulators: none
Armour: Alumisteel
Superstructure: Light Alumisteel
Sensors: Class II*
Skill Software: Listen +2, Spot +2, Search +2
Feat Software: Personal Firearms Proficiency, Advanced Firearms Proficiency, Strafe, Point Blank Shot, Multiattack
Accessories: feat progit (personal firearms proficiency, Advanced Firearms Proficiency, Strafe, Point Blank Shot, Multiattack, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Laser Cannon)), AV transmitter, vocalizer, skill progit x3 (+2), dual repeating blaster x2, integrated alumisteel armour, shield generator, wheel mode
PDC: 31

*Combat*
Droidekas are potent anti-infantry units, fitted with dual repeating blasters and a potent shield generator to defend itself. They are usually used as a heavy support unit for B1 and B2 droids, either singularly or in small groups of 2 to 6, spreading out so they can cover large areas when they use their strafe attacks

*Dual Repeating Blaster*
Instead of hands, the Droideka has two repeating blasters that can lay down a heavy barrage of fire. Tied to the droid's power systems for unlimited ammunition. Deals 5d10 fire damage, range increment 80 ft, S, A.

*Force Field Generator*
The droideka is fitted with a powerful shield generator, as well as a potent power supply to feed it. The shield has 80 hit points and regenerates at a rate of 10 hp per round. Personal weapons such as pistols and rifles, on a critical strike don't bypass shields as normal, instead deal all damage to the shield. The shield can deploy as a free action only while not in wheel mode. The shield can remain active for 5 minutes before requiring at least 2 minutes cool down. If the shield is depleted before this time, takes 2 rounds to come back online at 20 hit points.

*Wheel Mode*
The droideka can, as a part of its move action, curl into a ball, or uncurl and stand up on its three legs. While in wheel mode, can move about at 100 ft or at 135 (13) at vehicle scale, with a +2 to Dodge, but it can not attack with any weapons nor does the shield work while curled up. If it happens to ram anything, deals 2d4 bludgeoning damage.

*Class II* Sensors*
While the droideka is fitted with a Class I sensor system, it has a modified version in that it doesn't use photoreceptors, or cameras, to see, instead using non-visual composite radiation sensors, seeing heat signatures and in ultraviolent ranges, which negates any attacks that use bright lights or flashing lights. Against visual attacks the droideka gains a +2 to their saves, also effects that create concealment, such as smoke, fog, etc have no effect on the droideka. Also the droideka gains Darkvision 100 ft.

*Variants*
A few variants of the droideka have been produced, from minor weapon and equipment upgrades to significant changes.

*Droideka W-Series*
The W-Series droideka are an upgraded successor to the original P-Series droideka, with higher yield blasters and improved targeting systems.
Make the following changes to droideka to make a W-Series:
Duel Repeating Blasters gain +2 damage;
Add Improved Targeting System (+1 attack rolls);
Add +2 hit points;
PDC: +1

*Droideka Q-Series*
The Q-Series droideka are an upgraded successor to the original P and the W-Series droideka, with higher yield blasters and improved targeting systems.
Make the following changes to droideka to make a W-Series:
Duel Repeating Blasters gain +5 damage;
Add Improved Targeting System (+1 attack rolls);
Add +5 hit points;
PDC: +2

*Sniper Droideka*
The Sniper Droideka mounts a single sniper blaster rifle on its central body, that folds when in wheel mode. The arms are fitted with shields to help protect it in case the shield is breached, and also protects it while in wheel mode.
Make the following changes to a droideka P, W or Q-series to make a Sniper Droideka:
Remove both Dual Repeating Blasters;
Add Sniper Blaster;
Add Arm Shields;
Increase speed to 120 ft/150 (15) vehicle scale;
Add improved targeting system (+1 to attack rolls);
Increase skills to Listen +4, Spot +4, Search +4;
PDC: +2

*Droideka Sentinel*
The droideka sentinel is an advanced version of the droideka that saw improvements in armour, weapons and the shield was upgraded.
Make the following changes to droideka W, P or Q-Series to make Droideka Sentinel
Increase hit dice by +1 (+5 hit points from hit die)
Increase Base Attack bonus to +3 (ranged attack +5)
Dueling Repeating Blasters gain +5 damage;
Change armour to Duralloy (+8 equipment bonus to Defense for total of 20);
Reduce Speed to 15 ft;
Add improved targeting system (+1 attack rolls, total +6 ranged, +4 melee)
Change Force Field Generator for Improved Force Field Generator;
PDC: +5

*Droideka Oppressor*
The droideka oppressor was developed late in the Clone Wars that it never saw actual use during the war. It is fitted with laser cannons to make it an armour hunter, able to move quickly into a position to give it a clear view to ambush vehicles, fire then curl up and move to another location to attack from.
Make the following changes to a Droideka P, W or Q-Series to make a Droideka Oppressor:
Replace both dual repeating blasters with 2 laser cannons;
Add improved targeting system (+1 attack rolls);
When in wheel mode, speed is increased to 120 ft/ 150 (15) vehicle scale;
Add Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Laser Cannon) progit
PDC: +4

*Droideka Mk2*
The Droideka Mk2 is a version developed by Baktoid Combat Automata developed in the last few weeks of the Clone Wars, but never deployed, then discovered by the Zann Consortium and built in limited numbers. It is bigger, although not taller, than the original, with a much bulker body, fitted with four legs instead of three for a more stable platform, with an added laser cannon where the head of the original Droideka used to be, plus the addition of 2 ion cannons for attacking and disabling vehicles. The Mk2 is slower than the original Droidekas, but are better armoured and armed for great flexibility.

*Droidekas Mk2 (PL 6-7)*
CR: 5
Size: Med (7.1 ft)
Hit Points: 5d10+10; 45 hp, shield 80 hp
Init: +2
Speed: 15 ft, 80 ft wheel mode/110 (11) chase/vehicle scale
Defense: 20 (+8 armour, +2 Dex)
Hardness: 5
BAB/Grp: +3/+3
Attack: +5 ranged Laser Cannon (6d8, ignores 5 points hardness), or +5 Dual Repeating Blaster (5d10), or +3 melee (1d3 lethal)
Full attack: +5 ranged Dual Repeating Blaster 5d10 and +3 ranged Dual Repeating Blaster 5d10; or +5 ranged Ion Cannon (6d6 ion) and +3 Laser Cannon (6d8, ignores 5 points of hardness) and +3 Dual Repeating Blaster (5d10)
FS/Reach: 5 ft/5 ft
Special Attacks:
Special Qualities:
Saves: Fort + 0, Reflex +2 , Will -1
Abilities: Str 10, Dex 14, Con , Int 8, Wis 8, Cha 6
Skills: Listen +2, Spot +2, Search +1
Feats: Personal Firearms Proficiency, Advanced Firearms Proficiency, Strafe, Point Blank Shot, Multiattack, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Laser Cannon)

Frame: biomorph
Locomotion: legs (tripod)
Manipulators: none
Armour: Alumisteel
Superstructure: Light Alumisteel
Sensors: Class II*
Skill Software: Listen +2, Spot +2, Search +2
Feat Software: Personal Firearms Proficiency, Advanced Firearms Proficiency, Strafe, Point Blank Shot, Multiattack
Accessories: feat progit (personal firearms proficiency, Advanced Firearms Proficiency, Strafe, Point Blank Shot, Multiattack, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Laser Cannon)), AV transmitter, vocalizer, skill progit x3 (+2), dual repeating blaster x2, laser cannon, dual ion cannon, integrated duralloy armour, shield generator, wheel mode
PDC: 34

*Combat*
The Droideka Mk2s are even more deadly than the originals, able to engage both infantry and vehicles. Against infantry it will typically race in, preferably to a location that can also provide some additional protection or gives it the best vantage point and unleash its two dual repeating blasters. Against vehicles, it'll find an ambush point then fire its ion cannon to slow a target or disable it, and use its laser cannon to finish it off. Against slower artillery, it'll sit outside it's range, then race in once the target started firing or is reloading, then uncurl and unleash its ion and laser too close for the artillery to be used against it.

*Dual Repeating Blaster*
Instead of hands, the Droideka has two repeating blasters that can lay down a heavy barrage of fire. Tied to the droid's power systems for unlimited ammunition. Deals 5d10 fire damage, range increment 80 ft, S, A.

*Force Field Generator*
The droideka is fitted with a powerful shield generator, as well as a potent power supply to feed it. The shield has 80 hit points and regenerates at a rate of 10 hp per round. Personal weapons such as pistols and rifles, on a critical strike don't bypass shields as normal, instead deal all damage to the shield. The shield can deploy as a free action only while not in wheel mode. The shield can remain active for 5 minutes before requiring at least 2 minutes cool down. If the shield is depleted before this time, takes 2 rounds to come back online at 20 hit points.

*Wheel Mode*
The droideka can, as a part of its move action, curl into a ball, or uncurl and stand up on its three legs. While in wheel mode, can move about at 100 ft or at 135 (13) at vehicle scale, with a +2 to Dodge, but it can not attack with any weapons nor does the shield work while curled up. If it happens to ram anything, deals 2d4 bludgeoning damage.

*Class II* Sensors*
While the droideka is fitted with a Class I sensor system, it has a modified version in that it doesn't use photoreceptors, or cameras, to see, instead using non-visual composite radiation sensors, seeing heat signatures and in ultraviolent ranges, which negates any attacks that use bright lights or flashing lights. Against visual attacks the droideka gains a +2 to their saves, also effects that create concealment, such as smoke, fog, etc have no effect on the droideka. Also the droideka gains Darkvision 100 ft.

*New Equipment/Feats

Multiattack*
The recipient is adept at using all its natural weapons at once.
Prerequisite: 2 or more weapons.
Benefit: The recipient's secondary attacks with natural weapons only take a -2 penalty.
Normal: Without this feat, the recipient's secondary natural attacks take a -5 penalty.

*Laser Cannon*
Damage: 6d8, ignores 5 points of hardness
Critical: X3
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 70 ft.
Rate of Fire: Single
Magazine: Unlimited

*Improved Force Field Generator*
The droideka Sentinel is fitted with a powerful shield generator, as well as a potent power supply to feed it. The shield has 85 hit points and regenerates at a rate of 10 hp per round. Personal weapons such as pistols and rifles, on a critical strike don't bypass shields as normal, instead deal all damage to the shield. The shield can deploy as a free action only while not in wheel mode. The shield can remain active for 5 minutes before requiring at least 2 minutes cool down. If the shield is depleted before this time, takes 2 rounds to come back online at 20 hit points.
The shield can switch between Ray and Particle shields, making it more resistant to a particular type of attack, as a move equivalent action once per round. When set to Ray shields, gains resistance to energy weapons 15 (fire, generic energy, electricity). When set to Particle shields, had DR 15 against ballistic, concussion, piercing, slashing and bludgeoning weapons.

*Ion Cannon*
Ion cannons are a type of energy weapon used to disable a target for capture. The weapon doesn't deal normal damage, but instead deals ion damage, which is not subtracted from the targets hit points, but instead added to any previous ion damage. When the ion damage equals or exceeds the target's normal hit points, that target completely shuts down, cannot move or act until the ion damage fully dissipates. Ion damage ignores hardness and causes no physical damage; it dissipates at a rate of 5 points per round. Deals no damage to organic creatures. An engineer can help speed up ion dissipation with a Repair check DC 15, removing 1d10+5 per round of work. Counts as electricity for terms of Electricity Resistance

*Ion Cannon (PL6)*
Damage: 4d6
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Energy (Electricity)
Range Increment: 75 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Purchase DC: 23
Restriction: Military (+3)

*Arm Shields*
These are armour plated shields fitted to the arms of the droid, which it can move to help protect itself, when in Wheel Mode grants +2 Shield bonus to Defense, when not in Wheel Mode grants +6 (+3 for each shield, in case one arm is disabled or destroyed) Shield bonus to Defense.


----------



## kronos182

Couple more Droideka variants, specializing in fighting Jedi. One is a modification of the original series, and one from the Mk2.

*Anti-Jedi Droideka Mk1*
While the droideka is a formidable opponent against Jedi with its force field to protect it and its rapid fire blasters, some thought that was not enough to stop Jedi, or Jedi-like targets. This variant has one repeating blaster removed from each arm and replaced with a rapid fire flechette launcher. The flechettes, being physical projectile, can't be deflected by a lightsaber, and specialty rounds can be used, making it an idea weapon to use against Jedi who are used to deflecting an energy blast back at their opponents. The flechette launcher not only can fire quickly, but can also release a burst to cover a large area, making it harder to dodge.
Make the following changes to Droideka P, W and Q-Series to make Anti-Jedi Droideka Mk1:
Increase hit points by +5;
Change Dual Repeating Blasters to Single Repeating blasters (reduce damage for each to 3d10);
Add Flechette Launcher to each arm, 100 rounds each;
PDC: +2

*Flechette Launcher*
The Flechette Launcher fires a bundle of razor-sharp aerofoils that spread over a small area after they leave the barrel. While the darts themselves are not overly powerful, they cause more damage through blood loss and nerve and muscle damage than internal injuries. With average damage and rapid fire capabilities, they have short range. The launcher has a special firing mode that unleashes a large amount of flechettes to cover a large area.
Damage: 2d8
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Piercing, Slashing
Range Increment: 80 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Notes: +1 attack rolls within first range increment, half damage past second range increment, Blast.
Blast - Instead of making an autofire attack, the flechette launcher can unleash a blast of multiple flechettes filling a 50 foot long, 25 foot wide cone, dealing 2d8 piercing, slashing damage Reflex save DC 20 for half damage, uses 20 rounds per use.

*Jedi Hunter Droideka*
The Jedi Hunter is a Droideka Mk2 that has been modified for use against anti-Jedi work, but also works well against other enhanced mobility targets. The laser cannon is replaced with a combination net launcher and flamethrower, while the ion cannons are replaced with a pair of fire-linked flechette launchers. The droid's arms are also fitted retractable buzzsaws that are energized so they can resist lightsaber strikes and engage in melee combat. When the droid is wheel mode, the saws can be deployed, along with a series of spikes along the main body that allow it to strike targets as it rolls past and add to ram attacks.

*Jedi Hunter Droideka (PL 6-7)*
CR: 6
Size: Med (7.1 ft)
Hit Points: 6d10+10; 52 hp, shield 80 hp
Init: +2
Speed: 15 ft, 80 ft wheel mode/110 (11) chase/vehicle scale
Defense: 20 (+8 armour, +2 Dex)
Hardness: 6
BAB/Grp: +4/+4
Attack: +6 ranged fire-linked flechette launcher (3d8), or +6 ranged Dual Repeating Blaster (5d10), or +4 melee Buzzsaw (2d6, slashing)
Full attack: +6 ranged fire-linked flechette launcher (3d8) and +4 ranged Dual Repeating Blaster (5d10); or +6 ranged net launcher (special) and +4 ranged fire-linked (3d8) and +3 Dual Repeating Blaster (5d10); or +4 melee Buzzsaw (2d6, slashing) and +2 melee Buzzsaw (2d6, slashing)
FS/Reach: 5 ft/5 ft
Special Attacks: Net Launcher, Blast
Special Qualities: Energized
Saves: Fort + 0, Reflex +2 , Will -1
Abilities: Str 10, Dex 14, Con , Int 8, Wis 8, Cha 6
Skills: Listen +2, Spot +2, Search +1
Feats: Personal Firearms Proficiency, Advanced Firearms Proficiency, Strafe, Point Blank Shot, Multiattack, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Laser Cannon)

Frame: biomorph
Locomotion: legs (tripod)
Manipulators: none
Armour: Alumisteel
Superstructure: Durasteel
Sensors: Class II*
Skill Software: Listen +4, Spot +4, Search +4
Feat Software: Personal Firearms Proficiency, Advanced Firearms Proficiency, Strafe, Point Blank Shot, Multiattack, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (buzzsaw)
Accessories: feat progit (personal firearms proficiency, Advanced Firearms Proficiency, Strafe, Point Blank Shot, Multiattack, Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Buzzsaw), AV transmitter, vocalizer, skill progit x3 (+4), dual repeating blaster x2, net launcher, fire-linked flechette launchers, buzzsaw x2, integrated duralloy armour, shield generator, wheel mode
PDC: 36

*Combat*
The Jedi Hunter Droidekas are even more deadly than the originals, fitted with multiple weapons designed to combat the jedi. The droid will typically use its flamethrower and Blast feature of the flechette launcher to cause the target to be off balanced, use the net launcher to restrain the target and blast away with the flechette launchers and blasters. The droid will also race into combat, using its buzzsaws in wheel mode to cut down targets as it races by.

*Dual Repeating Blaster*
Instead of hands, the Droideka has two repeating blasters that can lay down a heavy barrage of fire. Tied to the droid's power systems for unlimited ammunition. Deals 5d10 fire damage, range increment 80 ft, S, A.

*Force Field Generator*
The droideka is fitted with a powerful shield generator, as well as a potent power supply to feed it. The shield has 80 hit points and regenerates at a rate of 10 hp per round. Personal weapons such as pistols and rifles, on a critical strike don't bypass shields as normal, instead deal all damage to the shield. The shield can deploy as a free action only while not in wheel mode. The shield can remain active for 5 minutes before requiring at least 2 minutes cool down. If the shield is depleted before this time, takes 2 rounds to come back online at 20 hit points.
The droid can not use its force field when it engages in melee to use its buzzsaws. It will use its energize ability to defend itself while in melee.

*Wheel Mode*
The droideka can, as a part of its move action, curl into a ball, or uncurl and stand up on its three legs. While in wheel mode, can move about at 100 ft or at 135 (13) at vehicle scale, with a +2 to Dodge, but it can not attack with any weapons nor does the shield work while curled up. If it happens to ram anything, deals 2d4 bludgeoning damage.

*Class II* Sensors*
While the droideka is fitted with a Class I sensor system, it has a modified version in that it doesn't use photoreceptors, or cameras, to see, instead using non-visual composite radiation sensors, seeing heat signatures and in ultraviolent ranges, which negates any attacks that use bright lights or flashing lights. Against visual attacks the droideka gains a +2 to their saves, also effects that create concealment, such as smoke, fog, etc have no effect on the droideka. Also the droideka gains Darkvision 100 ft.

*Flamethrower*
The flamethrower shoots a 5 foot wide, 30 foot long line of flame that deals 3d6 points of fire damage, Reflex save DC 15 for half damage. Flammable objects that take damage from a flamethrower catches on fire taking 1d6 points of fire dame each subsequent round until the flames are extinguished. Has enough fuel for 20 shots.

*Net Launcher*
The net launcher fires a canister that breaks open shortly before reaching the target and releases a net to trap a target. A ranged touch attack is required, and hit targets are entangled, who suffer -2 attack penaties and -4 penalty on effective Dexterity, move at half speed and can't run or charge, requiring an Escape Artist check DC 22 as a full round action to escape. The net has 9 hit points and can be burst with a Strength check DC 26, also a full round action.
Damage: *
Critical: -
Damage Type: -
Range Incr: 30 ft
Rate of Fire: 1
Magazine: 10 internal
Notes: Only effective out to 5 range increments.

*Flechette Launcher*
The Flechette Launcher fires a bundle of razor-sharp aerofoils that spread over a small area after they leave the barrel. While the darts themselves are not overly powerful, they cause more damage through blood loss and nerve and muscle damage than internal injuries. With average damage and rapid fire capabilities, they have short range. The launcher has a special firing mode that unleashes a large amount of flechettes to cover a large area.
Damage: 2d8
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Piercing, Slashing
Range Increment: 80 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Notes: +1 attack rolls within first range increment, half damage past second range increment, Blast.
Blast - Instead of making an autofire attack, the flechette launcher can unleash a blast of multiple flechettes filling a 50 foot long, 25 foot wide cone, dealing 2d8 piercing, slashing damage Reflex save DC 20 for half damage, uses 20 rounds per use.

*Buzzsaw*
The arms of the droid are fitted with potent buzzsaws that it can use to engage in melee combat. When in wheel mode, the buzzsaws are exposed just enough to be used to strike targets as it speeds by. It can make a touch attack wheel mode at -2, dealing 2d6 +2 per 20 ft of movement it moves slashing damage.

*Energized*
The Jedi Hunter can energize the buzzsaws and parts of its armour for short periods, making it resistant to the weapon of choice of the Jedi, the lightsaber. When activated, as a free action, lightsaber attacks deal half damage. Also unarmed attacks or melee attacks with small weapons, such as daggers, suffer 1d6 electrical damage from the energized field around the droid. The droid can remain energized for 10 minutes before requiring a 1 minute cool down.


----------



## kronos182

*RMS-106 Hizack*

The RMS-106 Hizack is a mass-production general-purpose mobile suit from the Zeta Gundam universe, based on the older MS-06 Zaku II but upgraded with Earth Federation technologies. It features an improved power source that will allow it to be equipped with a single beam weapon, mounts two 'wings' over the shoulders with thrusters, two thruster pods on the legs and improved back thrusters, granting it greater speed on land an space. Typically armed with a 120mm machine gun, a beam saber or heat hawk, or can equip a beam rifle

*RMS-106 Hizack*
Size: Gargantuan (59.1 ft) (-4)
Bonus Hit Points: 420
Superstructure: Duralloy
Hardness: 15
Armour: Duralloy
Bonus to Defense: +4/+8 (+8 armour, -4 size, +4 shield)
Armour Penalty: -8
Reach: 15 ft
Strength Bonus: +24
Dexterity Penalty: +0
Speed: 40 ft (-10 ft armour) 3000 ft space (4 squares)
Purchase DC: 43

Slots 11
Helmet Oracle Targeting System (+2)
Visor Class III Sensors
Cranium Space Skin
Back Deep Space Thrusters
Left arm 2 M-9 ammo clips (400 rds)
Left hand (1) Heat Hawk
Right arm 1 2 M-9 ammo clips (400 rds)
Right hand (1) Modified M-9
Shoulder Life Support System, Modified M-9 holster
Shoulder Bullwark Shield
Torso Cockpit
Belt Zero-G Stabilizer
Left leg Thruster Pod
Right leg Thruster Pod
Boots 1
Comm System

Standard Package Features: Life support 24 hours, negates zero-g penalties, +1 Init, +2 Reflex, Ballute System
Bonuses: +2 Navigate, +2 Spot, darkvision 90 ft
Weapons: Modified M-9 Barrage, -3 attack, 5d6 ball, 20, 60 ft, S/A, 200 box, handheld
Heat Hawk +8 melee 4d12+12 slash/fire, x3, 15 ft reach
Slam +8 melee 2d8+12 blud, 20, 15 ft reach

*Modified M-9 Barrage Chaingun (PL5)*
This is a modified M-9 Barrage that uses clips, like an infantry scaled weapon, to allow for quick reloading of the weapon in the heat of battle. Statistically it is identical, except it has Box Ammunition with 200 rounds, and is handheld, and stored in a holster on the shoulder or leg. An equipment slot dedicated to ammunition (usually belt, legs, shoulder, arm or torso) can hold two clips for a total of 400 rounds. This allows a user with the Quick Reload feat to reload the modified M-9 as a free action. Deals 5d6 damage
Equipment Slots: 1 (hand)
Activation: Attack
Range Increment: 60 ft
Target: Single target within 600 ft, or autofire
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 21
Restriction: Res (+2)

*Heat Hawk (PL5/6)*
The heat hawk is an axe weapon that can have its cutting surface superheated to allow it to cut through armour of mechs and ships. This weapon has become the standard melee weapon on Zeon mechs for many years. The heat hawk deals half slashing and half heat (fire) damage based on the size of the mech wielding it: Large 2d12, Huge 3d12, Gargantuan 4d12, Colossal 5d12. The heat hawk also ignores 5 points of hardness/DR.
Equipment Slots: 1 must be hand or arm
Activation: Attack
Range Increment: Touch/melee
Target: Single target within reach
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 10 + one quarter mech PDC
Restriction: Lic (+1)

*Improved Deep Space Thrusters (PL7)*
These are improved versions of the deep space thrusters for mechs over the previous age, granting greater speed and endurance allowing a mech to keep pace with ships better than previous models. These thrusters give a mech a space tactical speed of 2500  ft (5 squares) and can travel the length of a solar system twice before needing refueling. They are not designed for atmospheric flight.
Equipment Slots: 2, must be torso, back or legs.
Activation: Free action
Range Increment: Personal
Target: You.
Duration: Persistent
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 14 + one-quarter PDC of the mech.
Restriction: None

*Magnetic Coating*
The joints and motors have a special magnetic coating that gives it greater range of movement and reaction times. Reduce Dex penalty to a mech by 2, grants +1 to Initiative and +2 to Reflex saves.
Equipment Slots: None
Activation: None
Range Increment: Touch
Target: You
Duration: Persistent
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 12 + one-quarter the mech's base purchace DC
Restriction: Mil (+3)

*Thruster Pods*
These pods that fit to the legs of the RMS-106 contain extra fuel and thruster that give the RMS-106 improved speed and movement. On land, the mech enjoys a +5 to Jump checks, allowing it to make power jumps up to 200 feet long, 100 feet high. The thrusters can also fire periodically to improve speed for short periods, allowing the RMS-106 to charge as if its base speed was 60 feet. In space the thrusters increase the speed by 1000, for a maximum of 2000 ft

*Ballute System*
An atmospheric entry device designed to be used to be used by a mobile suit. As the suit enters an atmosphere, a bowl-shaped ballute (balloon parachute) deploys to protect it from the friction heat of atmospheric entry. Once deployed, the mech is immune to all damage from the friction heat of planetary entry, however the mech is at the whim of gravity and unable to defend itself or change course, and a correct entry path must be plotted before the Ballute system deploys to ensure it goes in the correct direction. Once the mech fully enters the atmosphere and no longer will take damage, the lower half of the ballute is ejected and the upper half acts as a parachute, combined with the leg thrusters allows for a safe landing. Once deployed, the system has to be replaced.
PDC: 25

*Optional Weapons*
The RMS-106 Hizack can make use of most Principality of Zeon mech weapons produced for other mechs, and can make use of a singe beam weapon, typically of earlier or current Earth Federation weapons, except heavy beam weapons as the power generator doesn't have enough power, unless the weapon has its own dedicated power source.

*280mm Bazooka*
This is a single shot heavy missile weapon that can be used by most Zakus and other mechs produced by the Principality of Zeon. Although other users have adapted it for use by other mechs. Designed like a very large RPG-7, a large tube launcher that must be reloaded after each attack. Deals 10d8 points of fire damage to a 30 foot radius burst, and ignores 15 points of hardness/DR on the initial target hit. The bazooka itself only holds one round, and each equipment slot dedicated to ammunition holds 4 missiles. Takes a standard action to load the bazooka, which provokes an attack of opportunity. The Bazooka is inaccurate and suffers a further -2 to attack. It can be fired one handed, but suffers a further -2 to attack.
Equipment Slots: 1 hand held
Activation: Attack
Range Increment: 120 ft
Area: 30 ft radius burst
Target: Single target within 1200 ft
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Reflex DC 18 for half for target struck, 15 in blast radius
Purchase DC: 20 for launcher, 16 for 4 pack of rockets
Restriction: Mil (+3)

*Three Shot Hip Missiles*
These missile launchers are simple tube launchers with a single anti-armour warhead each. Although effective against armoured opponents, they are not good against nimble targets, and required the mech to be stationary to fire with any accuracy. The missiles deal 10d6 points of damage, half ballistic, half fire and ignores 15 points of hardness/DR. If the Mech is moving more than 10 ft before firing the missiles, the pilot suffers a -4 to attack. These are usually mounted in pairs, one on each leg.
Equipment Slots: 1 must be leg or belt
Activation: Attack
Range Increment: 200 ft
Target: Single target within 2000 ft
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 20, 14 for 3 missiles.
Restriction: Mil (+3)

*Beam Saber*
The beam saber is an experimental plasma based melee weapon that is able to cut through nearly any material. However it has a short operating time before requiring a recharge. Large mech 3d10, Huge 5d10, Gargantuan 7d10, Colossal 9d10, fire damage, ignoring 15 points of hardness/DR, critical threat range 19-20, x3, can not add strength modifier to damage. Operational for 2 minutes (20 rounds) before requiring a recharge.
Equipment Slots: 1, hand or arm
Activation: Attack
Range Increment: melee
Target: Single
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: none
Purchase DC: 44
Restriction: Mil (+4)

*Beam Rifle*
The beam rifle is an experimental energy weapon, with power similar to those mounted on starships, able to cripple mechs in a single blow. However, due to the energy drain, the beam rifle has a limited number of shots before it needs to be recharged. Deals 10d10 points of energy damage, with a critical x4 damage, can only fire 10 times before requiring a recharge. The beam rifle is a two handed rifle, but can be fired with only one hand but suffers -2 to attack rolls.
Equipment Slots: 2, hand or arm.
Activation: Attack
Range Increment: 120 ft, 2500 ft space
Target: Single target within 1200 ft
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: none
Purchase DC: 45
Restriction: Mil (+4)

*Shield*
The RMS-106 can carry an additional shield, typically a Bastion Tactical shield, although it ca carry one based on the RX-78-2 shields, or any other shield can be fitted.

*BR-87A Beam Rifle*
A modern beam rifle that has improved energy efficiency and range over older models, plus it is powered by replaceable e-pacs and rated at 2.2 MW. On the Hizack, 2 to 4 e-pacs are carried, and are slowly recharged by its more limited generator (recharges 1 shot every 5 minutes outside of combat or strenuous use). Deals 10d10 points of energy damage, with a critical x4 damage, can only fire 15 times per e-pac. The beam rifle is a two handed rifle, but can be fired with only one hand but suffers -2 to attack rolls.
Equipment Slots: 2, hand or arm.
Activation: Attack
Range Increment: 150 ft, 3000 ft space
Target: Single target within 1500 ft
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: none
Purchase DC: 45
Restriction: Mil (+4)


----------



## Lord Zack

For now, I note that the beam rifle should be stronger than the Gundam's.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> For now, I note that the beam rifle should be stronger than the Gundam's.



I just copied the one from the RX-78 for quick stats, I did mention it could use others, that's just one of the options available.


----------



## Lord Zack

The BR-87A Beam Rifle is fairly common, also being used by the RMS-108 Marasai, possibly the MS-11 Action Zaku, the RX-139 Hambrabi as an alternative weapon, and the RMS-154 Barzam as an alternative weapon. So having stats for it might be a good thing. Though I'm not sure how much a difference the .3 megawatts would actually make.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> The BR-87A Beam Rifle is fairly common, also being used by the RMS-108 Marasai, possibly the MS-11 Action Zaku, the RX-139 Hambrabi as an alternative weapon, and the RMS-154 Barzam as an alternative weapon. So having stats for it might be a good thing. Though I'm not sure how much a difference the .3 megawatts would actually make.



Not a big difference.. maybe a single die, or only a +1 to +5 bonus.. or can translate it to a range boost, or slightly improved armour penetration. I could attempt the math and really figure it out..


----------



## Lord Zack

Also, the Hizack is missing its Dexterity Penalty, though perhaps it shouldn't have a penalty at all.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> Also, the Hizack is missing its Dexterity Penalty, though perhaps it shouldn't have a penalty at all.



It should be 0, the magnetic coating removed it.


----------



## kronos182

Added the BR-87A beam rifle.. mostly a range and increased shot increase, with power packs that the Hizack can recharge slowly. The small difference in MW wouldn't translate into huge damage boost, so thought it'd go into a nice range boost and it has more shots than previous models.


----------



## kronos182

A few more variants of the BSG Viper.

*Starhound Class Viper (PL6)*
The Starhound class Viper is based on the Colonial Viper from the 1000 Yar War, based on the original series. The Starhound is a Fighter/Interceptor, favouring speed over armour, and armed with two light lasers. It can be modified to carry 4 missiles under its hull. Visually it looks very similar to the MkII, although the wings are slightly larger, the cockpit canopy is narrower and the air intakes are more square in shape.

Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Fighter/Interceptor
Size: Gargantuan (–4 size)
Length: 25 feet
Weight: 37,000 lb.
Crew: 1
Passenger Capacity: 0
Cargo Capacity: 1,700 lb.
Tactical Speed: 5,750 ft. (11 sq.) / 6,750 ft afterburner
Defense: 6
Flat-footed Defense: 6
Autopilot Defense: 6
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 7d20 (140 hp)
Initiative Modifier: +2
Pilot’s Class Bonus:
Pilot’s Dex Modifier:
Gunner’s Attack Bonus:
Targeting System Bonus: +2
Grapple Modifier: +8
Base Purchase DC: 44
Restriction: Military (+3)

Attack: 2 fire-linked light lasers -2 ranged (6d8/20)

Attack of Opportunity: None

Standard PL 6 Design Specs: Twin Engine, RCS Mk1, improved thrust
Engines: Fusion torch engine, thrusters, hydrogen injectors
Armor: Polymeric
Defense Systems: Chaff launcher with 8 chaff bundles, sensor jammer
Sensors: Class II sensor array, targeting system
Communications: Laser transceiver, radio transceiver
Weapons: 2 fire-linked light lasers (range incr. 3,500 ft.)
Grappling Systems: None

*Light Laser*
A lighter version of the standard laser, has slightly higher range than the standard, but lighter damage.

Light Laser (PL6)
Damage: 4d8
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 3500 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Minimum Ship Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 29
Restriction: Mil (+3)

*Incom Viper*
The Incom Viper is produced by Incom after they acquired several examples of the Mk2 Vipers and reversed engineered it. They replaced the railguns with a pair of lasers and installed a four shot concussion missile launcher in the belly, updated the systems with more automation and miniaturization to allow the craft to be fitted with a light shield generator to improve its defenses. They couldn't install a hyperdrive, navcomp and astromech as it added too much weight that the craft would lose its maneuverability and speed, although they did install a repulsor lift system so that the craft can take off without requiring a runway or launch tube like other vipers.
Make the following changes to Viper Mk2 to make an Incom Viper:
Add shields, 35 shield HP;
Replace railguns with 2 fire-linked lasers (9d8, fire, 3000 ft);
Add Concussion Missile Launcher with 4 missiles;
PDC: +2
Note: Can make vertical take off and landings.

*Concussion Missiles*
Concussion missiles are a type of short range anti-vehicle missile generally deployed by a starship, vehicle mounted or even shoulder launchers. Their small size and maneuverability make them excellent anti-fighter weapons and giving fighters a heavy, if limited payload, punch besides their energy weapons.

Concussion Missile (PL6)
Damage: 10d10
Critical: 19-20x2
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: 4000 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Large
Purchase DC: 23
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Notes: +2 to target ships of shuttle types or smaller.

*Incom Viper Mk2*
Incom's Viper Mk2 is their version of the Mk7 Colonial Viper, replacing the needlers with three lasers, plus with the larger frame allows the addition of a second concussion launcher, although each launcher holds only 3 missiles, a shield generator is fitted, plus a navicomp and a hyperdrive is added. The Incom Viper Mk2 also lacks an astromech socket, so the navicomp had to be installed, but it can only store 3 sets of coordinates.
Make the following changes to Viper Mk7 to make an Incom Viper Mk2:
Add shields, 45 shield HP;
Replace needlers with 3 fire-linked battery lasers (+1 attack roll, 9d8, fire, 3000 ft);
Add 2 Concussion Missile Launcher with 3 missiles each;
Add Navicomp and Hyperdrive Class x1, Navicomp can hold 3 sets of coordinates;
PDC: +2
Note: Can make vertical take off and landings.


*Viper Class Attack Craft*
The Viper Class is a Federation (Star Trek) built attack craft based on the BSG Viper Mk VII fighter. The Viper class is slightly thicker than the Mk VII, as the space is needed for a small warp core and warp nacelles that line the sides of the body just above the lower wings. While still quite quick, it lacks the afterburners of its inspirational craft, but is armed with two forward phasers in the lower wings, while a lighter phaser emitter is fitted in the top wing to attack targets behind or to the sides of the craft. Additionally a single micro photo torpedo launcher is fitted in the frame to give it some heavy strike. For protection the Viper Class has shields installed as standard. While warp capable, they aren't very fast or long ranged, typically carried aboard carrier craft or launched from nearby systems, or the warp drive is used to escape a battle if their carrier craft is destroyed.

Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Fighter
Size: Gargantuan (–4 size)
Length: 32.8 feet
Weight: 37,000 lb.
Crew: 1
Passenger Capacity: 0
Cargo Capacity: 1,100 lb.
Tactical Speed: 5,250 ft. (11 sq.)
Defense: 6
Flat-footed Defense: 6
Autopilot Defense: 6
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 9d20 (180 hp), 225 hp shields
Initiative Modifier: +2
Pilot’s Class Bonus:
Pilot’s Dex Modifier:
Gunner’s Attack Bonus:
Targeting System Bonus: +2
Grapple Modifier: +8
Base Purchase DC: 48
Restriction: Military (+3)

Attack: 2 fire-linked Type 4 phasers -2 ranged (varies/20); or Type 4 phaser turret -2 ranged (3d10-15d10/20), or Micro photon torpedo -2 ranged (2d10-10d10/20)

Attack of Opportunity: None

Standard PL 6 Design Specs: Twin Engines, Emergency Transporter, RCS Mk2, +2 Pilot checks, +1 Dodge, Agile Ships, Easy to Repair, Shield Dependent, Swiss Army Tech
Engines: Fusion torch engine, thrusters, Warp Drive (max warp 5, 20 light year range)
Armor: Polymeric
Defense Systems: Sensor jammer
Sensors: Class III sensor array, targeting system
Communications: Laser transceiver, radio transceiver
Weapons: Two Fire-linked Type 3 phasers, 1 turret Type 3 phaser, 1 micro photon torpedo launcher (8 torpedoes)
Grappling Systems: None



*Agile Ships*
All Star Trek ships are more agile for their size, gaining a +1 Dodge bonus to Defense as long as the ship moves.

*Easy to Repair*
Due to the nature of the technology in this universe, especially Federation or Borg technology, all repairs have DC reduced by -4, and time reduced by 25%.

*Swiss-Army Tech*
Due to the adaptable nature of the technology, and skilled engineers, especially those in the Federation, a piece of technology can be jury-rigged and modified to do something it wasn't originally intended to do, as long as it is within reason (GM discretion), such as modifying the deflector array into a type of energy weapon, albeit limited use. Modifying a device this way means it can not be used for its original purpose at the same time, and requires a Knowledge: Technology check DC 18 and Repair check DC 21 and 5 +1d6 minutes for moderate changes (such as deflector array being used as a means to emit a type of energy as a weapon); while more extensive modifications require a Knowledge: Technology check DC 25  and Repair check DC 30, and 30 +2d10 minutes. This type of modification means the item is unable to be used for its original purpose until it has been restored to its original configuration.

*Shield Dependent*
Star Trek ships have powerful shields, having the equivalent of Deflector Shields (d20 Future pg 42) and provide bonus HP against all attacks equal to 20 HP / starship HD + 25% HD, for example, a ship with 5 HD (100 HP) will have shields with 125 HP. However as they have developed incredible powerful shields, they are a bit lacking in the armour department, suffering -2 hit dice per category and subtype. There are a few exceptions to this rule, being Klingon, Dominion and Hirogen ships which have standard hit dice for their subtype and category, with a few notable other ships, such as the Defiant class.

*Phaser Type 3*
Phasers are the main offensive weapons of the Federation, using nadian based phased energy that fire beams, capable of variable energy output. Usually mounted in a low profile turret to allow greater field of fire. Able to change damage by lowering the number of die to a minimum of 2d10 as a free action once per round. The Type 3 phaser was available on civilian ships.
Damage: 10d10
Damage Type: Fire/Energy
Range Increment: 5000 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Minimum Ship Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 33
Restriction: Res (+2)


*Emergency Transporter*
Emergency Transporters are matter-energy teleporters that function like normal teleporters, but are single use, allowing those on the equipped ship to evacuate the ship in the event of its destruction. It has a range of just over 240,000 miles, which is farther than standard orbital distance for ships. Upon a ship reaching 0 hit points, as the hull breaks up, any crew member can activate the emergency transporter as a free action to transport all living beings from the ship to a nearby planetoid within range. If there is no planetoid, if the crew has time to get into space suits, it will transport those aboard to maximum distance. The transporter also sends out an emergency message on all frequencies indicating assistance is required with co-ordinates as the crew is transported.
PDC: 28

*Micro Photon Torpedo*
Micro Photon torpedoes smaller, and weaker versions of the standard photon torpedoes, typically used on smaller craft, such as attack craft or shuttles and runabouts modified to launch torpedoes. Unlike normal photon torpedoes, these weapons carry their own anti-matter supply, and have a little less flexibility in their destructive yields.
At its lowest setting, the torpedo can do 2d20 damage to a 1000 ft square, and can increase damage by 1 die up to a maximum of 6d20 to a single target, but reduce the maximum radius by 100 ft per die increase, Reflex save DC 19 for half damage when set for an area. These weapons are very dangerous in an atmosphere and are usually banned from planetary use except in special circumstances. If used in a planetary atmosphere, deals damage to an area +50% greater, and if set for a single target, deals half damage to a 100 ft area, and Reflex saves in an atmosphere is increased to 21 for half damage.
Damage: varies
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: -
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 33
Restriction: Mil (+3)


----------



## Lord Zack

I've been giving it some thought and I really think that the defense of different mobile suits should vary more, with armor and number of thrusters being factors. The common titanium/ceramic armor is lighter than the hard steel armor used by the Zaku II F Type. The Gundarium used by the RX-78-2 is lighter and stronger than titanium/ceramic composite. Mobile suits rely largely on mobility to survive once beam weapons are introduced.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> I've been giving it some thought and I really think that the defense of different mobile suits should vary more, with armor and number of thrusters being factors. The common titanium/ceramic armor is lighter than the hard steel armor used by the Zaku II F Type. The Gundarium used by the RX-78-2 is lighter and stronger than titanium/ceramic composite. Mobile suits rely largely on mobility to survive once beam weapons are introduced.




Yes, improved thrusters and joint movements do help with the mobility.. but you're also forgetting you add your characters's Dex modifier (after mech penalties) and class bonus to Defense as good mobility comes from pilot skills. Just because a mech can move quickly doesn't mean anyone can make it move WELL and truly avoid being hit by a skilled combatant.
Mechs in d20 Future as RAW are pretty much big suits of armour with their own speed, bonus or penalties to strength/dexterity and bonus hp. 

I might, on future ones, and maybe update a few current ones, with some Dodge bonuses that kick in if the pilot has enough ranks in Pilot and has mecha operation feat. And also improve the Dex more on later production models.


----------



## Lord Zack

I get what you are saying, but if an RX-78 series fought an MS-06 Zaku II, and the pilots were of roughly the same skill, the Gundam would still have the edge of mobility, especially with its learning computer. Mobile suits also use motion data (which the learning computer was intended to generate) in order to help operate the machine, so its not all on the pilot.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> I get what you are saying, but if an RX-78 series fought an MS-06 Zaku II, and the pilots were of roughly the same skill, the Gundam would still have the edge of mobility, especially with its learning computer. Mobile suits also use motion data (which the learning computer was intended to generate) in order to help operate the machine, so its not all on the pilot.



I don't remember the learning computer while i was statting up the rx-78.. I'll have to check it again.


----------



## kronos182

Frosty the Snowman
Frosty is an elemental shaped with a snowman, made of three balls of snow that get smaller going up and wears a top hat. Frosty stalks the fields during winter and attacks unsuspecting travellers.

*Frosty the Snowman*
Type: Outsider, elemental
Size: Medium
CR: 20
Hit Points: 225 (30d8+90)
Mas: 17
Init: +4
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 16 (+6 natural)
BAB: +23/+18/+13
Grp: +24
FS/Reach: 5 ft b 5 ft / 5 ft
Attacks: stick arm +24 melee (1d4+1 slashing)
Full Attack: Stick arm +24 melee (1d4+1 slashing) and Stick arm +19 melee (1d4+1 slashing) and Stick arm +14 melee (1d4+1 slashing)
Special Attacks: Ice Darts
Special Qualities: False Appearance, ice walk, legendary resistance (2/day), magic resistance, spellcasting, cold immunity, Darkvision 60 ft, Cold touch
Allegiances:
Saves: Fort +15, Reflex +6, Will +14
Reputation:
Abilities: Str 13, Dex 10, Con 17, Int 13, Wis 15, Cha 19
Skills: Concentration +8, Disguise +9, Hide +5, Intimidate +13, Listen +10, Move Silently +8, Navigate +6, Search +9, Spot +9, Survival +7, Tumble +5
Feats: Blind-Fight, Combat Reflexes, Frightful Presence, Improved Initiative, Power Attack, Cleave, Snowcasting
Possessions:
Advancement:

*Combat*
Frosty will typically hide in fields with lots of snow near populations that have children, disguised as a regular snowman, then will strike unsuspecting targets, using its stick arms or spells. In melee, against stronger opponents, will typically remove up to 10 points from attack rolls for a bonus of +10 to damage. If Frosty is taking a lot of damage, or the opponents have fire attacks, will use his Hat Teleport to gain some distance and use his spells more.

*False Appearance (Ex)*
While Frosty remains motionless, he is indistinguishable from a normal snowman, gaining a +20 to Disguise and Hide checks in snow.

*Ice Walk (Su)*
Frosty can move across and climb icy surfaces without needing to make an ability check. Additionally difficult terrain composed of ice or snow doesn't cost him extra movement.

*Cold Touch (Su)*
As an elemental, any melee attack Frosty makes adds 1d4 cold damage, including touch spells. Opponents that make a melee attack with small (or smaller) melee weapons or unarmed strikes suffer 1d4 points of cold damage when striking Frosty.

*Legendary Resistance (2/day, Su)*
If Frosty fails a saving throw, he can choose to succeed instead.

*Magic Resistance*
Has +5 bonus against spells and other magical effects.
*
Cold Immunity (Su)*
Frosty is immune to cold attacks, spells, etc.

*Ice Darts (Su)*
Frosty, once every 1d4 rounds, can launch multiple transparent icicles, up to 5 darts, each dealing 2d4 points of damage, half piercing, half cold, as a ranged touch attack out to 100 feet. Frosty can hit up to 5 different targets, but each one must be within 20 feet of another, or can target one target with multiple darts.

*Spellcasting*
Frost is an 11th level spellcaster. His spellcasting ability is Charisma (DC 17, +23 to hit with spell attacks). He regains his expended spell slots after a short rest (4 hours). All spells with the cold descriptor have a save DC 18, and he can add the cold descriptor to any spell without itKnows the following spells:
Cantrips (at will): lesser shivering touch, prestidigitation, ray of frost.
1st-5th level (6 spells per rest): mage armour, cone of cold, fire shield (cold), wall of ice.
1/day: flesh to stone (target turns to ice instead).

*Legendary Actions*
Frosty can take 2 legendary actions, choosing from the options below. He can take one legendary action at a time and only at the end of another creature's turn. Frosty regains spent legendary actions at the start of his turn.
Cantrip: Frosty casts lesser shivering touch or ray of frost.
Hat Teleport: Frosty's hat magically teleports to an unoccupied space he can see within 60 feet, then frost disappears and reappears beneath his hat.
Refreeze (costs 2 actions): Frosty patches up his wounds with magical snow and ice. He regains 25 hit points.

*New Feat*
*Snowcasting (General)*
You add ice or snow to your spells components to make them more powerful.
Prerequisite: Con 13
Benefit: If you add a handful of snow or ice as an additional material component to a spell when you cast it, the spell gains the cold descriptor. This does not actually change the nature of the spell you cast; a fireball cast with this feat still deals fire damage, but since it also carries the cold descriptor, it can be augmented by a number of feats or abilities that affect cold based spells.
If you add a handful of snow or ice as an additional material component to a spell when you cast it and that spell already has the cold descriptor, you increase the effective level of the spell being cast by +1.
It takes a move action to gather enough snow to use as a material component.

*New Spells
Ray of Frost*
Type: Evocation (Cold)
Level: 0
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: 25 ft +5 ft/2 levels
Effect: Ray
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: None

A ray of freezing air and ice projects from your pointing finger. You must succeed on a ranged touch attack with the ray to deal damage to a target. The ray deals 1d3 points of cold damage.

*Shivering Touch, Lesser*
Type: Necromancy (Cold)
Level: 0
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: 1 round/level
Effect: Ray
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: None

Your successful melee touch attack delivers a bitter chill to the target, causing to shiver uncontrollably for the duration of the spell. Shivering characters take 1d6 points of Dexterity damage. Creatures with the cold subtype are immune to the effects of lesser shiver.


----------



## kronos182

Here's a Clone NPC you can use in your games, especially in starfighter combat.

*CC-2237 Odd Ball*

Clone Trooper CC-2237, codenamed Odd Ball, is a Clone Pilot that lead starfighter squadrons during the Clone Wars, typically piloting V-19 Torrent, BTL-B Y-Wing and ARC-170 starfighters mostly. He worked mostly with Jedi General Kenobi frequently.
Notable battles he's been in are the Battle of Teth, where he first served with Jedi General Kenobi, the Battle of Umbara, where he proved to be highly effective even with the poor visibility conditions of the planet, the Battle of Coruscant where his squadron flew cover for Generals Kenobi and Skywalker, and finally the Battle of Utapau where he received Order 66. During the early part of the Clone Wars he wore Phase 1 armour, then switched to Phase 2 and Clone Pilot Armour for most of the war, but switched to an open faced pilot helmet.

*CT-2237 Odd Ball (Ordinary Strong 6, Fast 1)*
Type: Clone, Human
Size: Medium
CR: 6
Hit Points: 47 hp (7d8+14)
Mas: 15
Init: +2
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 22 (Class +6, +2 Dex, +4 equipment armour)
BAB/Grp: +6/+1 /+8
FS/Reach: 5 ft/ 5 ft
Attacks: +8 ranged DC-15a blaster rifle (3d10, 20x2, fire, 85 ft), or +8/+3 ranged DC-15a blaster rifle, or +8 melee unarmed (1d3+2 nonlethal), or other weapons equipped
Special Attacks:
Special Qualities: Clone Traits, Anti-Droid fighter tactics, Bombing Expert
Allegiances: Kamino, programmed allegiance
Saves: Fort +5, Reflex +5, Will +2
Reputation: +2
Abilities: Str 14, Dex 14, Con 15, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 9
Occupation: Military (Knowledge Tactics, Demolitions)
Skills: Climb +4, Computer Use +2, Drive +5, Hide +3, Jump +3, Knowledge Tactics +5, Listen +2, Move Silently +3, Pilot +6, Repair +2, Search +2, Spot +3
Feats: Simple Weapons Proficiency, Light Armour Proficiency, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Advanced Firearms Proficiency, Dodge, Starship Operation (ultralight), Vehicle Expert, Starship Gunnery
Talents:
Possessions: DC-17 hand blaster, Clone Pilot Armour, survival kit, 4 power packs, 4 grenades (type varies by mission type)
Action Points:

*Anti-Droid Fighter Tactics*
Odd Ball has fight against droid fighters in enough engagements to lean how to use their programming against them. When piloting a ship against a droid piloted/controlled ship, Odd Ball gains +2 to attack rolls and deals an extra die of damage with any starship weapon he is using. Odd Ball can designate 1 droid piloted/controlled starfighter and gains a +1 Dodge bonus against that target until it is destroyed or he designates a new target.

*Bombing Expert*
When piloting a bomber and attacking a ground target, or very large capital ship (heavy or larger) or space station of at least mediumweight type, Odd Ball can make a Knowledge Tactics check DC 17 and his next attack with a missile, torpedo or bomb type weapon ignores half the target's hardness and deals 25% more damage, which is calculated before any critical modifiers on a critical hit. On a critical hit, deals an additional 50% more damage after applying critical modifier.

*New Equipment

Clone Pilot Armour*
This armour is designed for clone pilots, providing protection without hindering their movement or taking up too much space, designed for the Jango Fett template clones. The armour is designed to help protect the pilot from the high G-Forces created by high speed maneuvers, provide protection against the vacuum of space, in the event they eject from their craft, and includes limited life support and air.

Clone Pilot Armour (PL 6-7)
Type: Light
Equipment Bonus: +4
Nonprof. Bonus: +2
Str Bonus: 0
Nonprof Str Bonus:
Max Dex: +3
Armour Penalty: -3
Speed (30 ft): 30 ft
Weight: 15 lbs
Purchase DC: 19
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Notes: +2 Fort saves vs cold or hot environments, +4 Fort save vs air toxins/poisons, 6 hour air supply and allow wearer to survive in vacuum for 6 hours, military radio, +1 Listen and Search checks. Belt contains pockets for holding ammunition, grenades and holds for a single pistol.


----------



## kronos182

A quick npc that you can use on board your ship if you're allied with the Federation, or might encounter in Federation space.

*Ensign Giusti*
Ensign Giusti served aboard the USS Enterprise-D bridge as a relief operations officer. As an operations officer, she was responsible for operations management of the starship, working with engineering, security and tactical crew of the ship. Ensign Giusti is an up and coming officer, and while served on the USS Enterprise-D, is looking to expand her knowledge by serving temporarily aboard other ships and using that knowledge to hopefully allow her to join the command program.

*Ensign Giusti*
Smart Ord 2/Strong Ord 1
CR: 2;
Type: Medium sized Human;
HD: 1d8 plus 2d6, HP 15;
Mass: 10;
Init: +1;
Speed: 30 ft;
Defense: 13, touch 13, flat-footed 12 (+1 Dex, +2 Class);
BAB: +2;
Grap: +2;
Attack: +2 melee (1d3 nonlethal, unarmed strike), or +3 ranged type 1 phaser (varies);
Full Attack: +2 melee (1d3 nonlethal, unarmed strike), or +3 ranged type 1 phaser (varies);
Special Attacks:
SQ:
FS: 5 ft by 5 ft;
Reach: 5 ft;
AL: Federation, Starfleet;
SV: Fort +1, Ref +1, Will +3;
AP: 0;
Rep: +1;
Abilities: Str 10, Dex 12, Con 10, Int 11, Wis 12, Cha 12;
Occupation: Technician (Knowledge earth & life sciences, Knowledge technology, Computer Use)
Skills: Computer Use +5, Disable Device +2, Knowledge earth and life sciences +5, Knowledge Physical sciences +4, Knowledge technology +5, Listen +5, Pilot +3, Profession +5, Read/Write English, Read/Write Vulcan, Read/Write Tellarite, Repair +6, Search +4, Speak English, Speak Vulcan, Speak Tellarite, Spot +3, Survival +3 
Feats: Starship Operations (Light & Mediumweight), Personal Firearms Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency.
Possessions: Starfleet Uniform, PADD (tablet sized, functions as upgraded desktop with wireless capabilities, 1 picobyte of data storage), Type 1 phaser (TNG era), tricorder, comm badge with built in universal translator.


----------



## kronos182

I did an updated 

*Mana*
Every creature or person can access mana, or magical energy. Wizards, sorcerers and other magical users train to make use of massive amounts of this energy, and learn many different spells. However, with a little bit of training, anyone can make use of a basic amount of magical energy and use it several basic ways.
Every living creature can access a basic amount of magical energy, or mana, equal to 1 mana point per Intelligence point. Those who train or are born with magical abilities have this basic mana power, plus they can convert their other magical abilities into mana points if they so wish, or change mana points into use for their normal magical use.
Mana can also be used by those who use Chi, Ki, the Force, or other magical or supernatural energy.

Mana, while being raw magical energy, comes in 6 states, the raw neutral energy that everyone can generate and flows through many places, but also 5 coloured versions with are associated with different aspects and locations.
White mana is associated with peace through structure through broad concepts of morality (ethics, religion), order (law, discipline), uniformity (conformity), and structure (government, planning). Through these it's found in plains, strongest amongst religious or large structured organizations, governments, communities, those who uphold the law and healing. White mana can greatly improve, or reduce the cost of mana in spells and abilities related to healing, protection, alertness and working together.
Red mana, typically found and drawn from mountains, embodies the principles of impulse and chaos. Red is associated with emotion, freedom, randomness, growth, passion, fire, electricity and stone. Red mana can be used to enhance, or lower costs of mana in spells and abilities related to combat, emotions, speed, strength, fire and electricity.
Blue mana, typically found around large bodies of water, associates with dreams, secrets, willpower and knowledge, illusions over reality, thought over action and the future over past or present. Blue mana can enhance, or lessen the cost of spells and abilities related to knowledge, scrying, illusions and water.
Green mana is drawn from forests and embodies the principles of instinct and interdependence, growth through acceptance and nature, coexistence, values concept of community, benefiting the whole. Green mana enhances and lowers costs of abilities related to nature, plants, natural strength, primal instincts, natural cycles of life.
Black mana draws power of swamps and embodies the principles of parasitism and amorality (though not necessarily immorality) and power. Black is associated with power, enslavement, the acquirement of power for itself, greed and ambition. Black empowers abilities that take power and abilities from others, controls and enslaves others, death and the unliving. Enhancing or lessening the costs of abilities that steal life energy, controls the undead, or affects the mind and emotions.

Mana can gather in large amounts in various locations, the coloured mana especially in areas associated with their colour, such as red mana can be found in mountains, volcanoes; while blue can be found in large bodies of water, old places of learning such as very old universities; black in places of great death, old, unmaintained cemeteries; white in large plains, places of worship and old city halls; green in large and old forests, such as the Amazon, Stonehedge, etc. This energy can be sensed by any one that can cast spells, use Ki, Chi, the Force and similar abilities or has the Mana Manipulation feat. Those with the Mana Manipulation feat can draw on this extra mana, replenishing their own supply, or supplementing their own for powerful abilities, spells or ceremonies.
As a standard action, a being with the Mana Manipulation feat can make a Concentration check DC 15 (plus additional penalties from situations such as in combat, loud noises, etc), and gains 1d6 + Intelligence modifier mana for that turn. Users that don't have the Mana Manipulation but can cast spells, use Chi, Ki, the Force, and similar abilities can as a full round action make a Concentration check DC 17 (plus situation penalties) and gain 1d4 plus Intelligence modifier mana points.
A being can hold up to a maximum of double their Intelligence in mana, unless they have the Mana Battery feat, then they can hold up to four times their Intelligence in mana for up to 3 rounds before needing to use it or start to suffer from Mana Burn. Mana Burn deals 1d4 points of damage, by passing any DR and resistances the being has for every 2 points over their normal maximum amount of mana they can store naturally.

*White Mana*
If a being uses White Mana to power an ability, spell, etc, if it heals, grants bonus to defense, resistances, increase fixed numbers by 25%, variable numbers increase by 1 die. Abilities with a duration longer than 1 round are increased by 50%, rounding down. Mana abilities that use White mana that fall into these categories have their mana cost reduced by 25% rounding down.

*Red Mana*
If a being uses Red mana to power an ability, spell, etc, if it affects emotions, speed and reflexes, strength or damage, increase fixed numbers by 25%, variable numbers by 1 die. Abilities with a duration longer than 1 round are increased by 50%, rounding down. Mana abilities that use Red mana that fall into these categories have their mana cost reduced by 25% rounding down.

*Blue Mana*
If a being uses Blue mana to power an ability, spell, etc, if it affects Intelligence, skills, illusions, divination/scrying, increase fixed numbers by 25%, variable numbers by 1 die. Abilities with a duration longer than 1 round are increased by 50%, rounding down. Mana abilities that use Blue mana that fall into these categories have their mana cost reduced by 25% rounding down.

*Green Mana*
If a being uses Green mana to power an ability, spell, etc, if it affects nature, plants, natural abilities (including a creatures extraordinary), increase fixed numbers by 25%, variable numbers by 1 die. Abilities with a duration longer than 1 round are increased by 50%, rounding down. Mana abilities that use Green mana that fall into these categories have their mana cost reduced by 25% rounding down.

*Black Mana*
If a being uses Black mana to power an ability, spell, etc, if it controls another, deals damage to another's life force (Constitution), has subtype Necromancy, negative energy, level drain, increase fixed numbers by 25%, variable numbers by 1 die. Abilities with a duration longer than 1 round are increased by 50%, rounding down. Mana abilities that use Black mana that fall into these categories have their mana cost reduced by 25% rounding down.

*Feats*
*Mana Manipulation (General, Mana)*
Prerequisites: Intelligence 4+
Benefits: The user can use raw magical energy, or mana, for use in some basic magical abilities, or can use it to power their class magical powers. Alternatively, they can use their class magical abilities and convert them to mana.
A person has mana point pool that is equal to their Intelligence, and requires a minimum of 4 Intelligence, and is able to manipulate mana in a few basic ways. A character with a class with spell slots can use their mana to power their magic, using mana to equal the spell slot level to power a spell. For example, a level 3 spell requires three mana points to power, while a single mana point is required to power a level 1 or level 0 spell. A user can recover mana at a rate of 1 per hour of rest +1 per Wisdom Modifier (negative modifier does not reduce recover, just doesn't increase, functions as +0). The user can also use mana to provide the spell slots for when using metamagic feats, such as empower spell, etc.
Alternatively they can use a spell slot to create mana, with the spell slot level equaling mana points, thus a level 3 spell slot converts into 3 mana points.
The user can use this mana in several basic ways, attack, heal, or defense, improve natural ability.
For attack, the user can use mana to fire an energy ball from their palm, using 1 mana point to deal 1d4 points of energy (counts as magical) damage plus Int modifier (a negative Intelligence modifier doesn't lower damage, doesn't add any though), with a range of 30 feet plus 10 feet / Int modifier, as a ranged touch attack.
For healing, the user can use mana to recover hit points in a creature touched or themselves, using 2 mana points per 1 hit point recovered. Thus if they used 10 mana points, they can heal 5 hit points.
For defense, they can create a bubble shield around him/herself for 5 mana points that can function for 1 minute, able to absorb 10 points of damage. Each additional point of mana used increases the amount of damage absorbed by 2, and each 5 points used (while increasing damage absorbed), increases duration for 1 minute.
For Improve natural ability, the user can spend 5 mana points to improve 1 ability score by +2 for 3 rounds (Strength, Dexterity, Constitution, Intelligence, Wisdom and Charisma), or improve one type of their movement by 20 feet for 3 rounds, or any one other racial extraordinary ability (such as darkvision, breathweapon, tremorsense, etc) by 25% for fixed numbers, or 1 extra die if variable number, or duration by 25%, rounding down, for 3 rounds

*Mana Battery (General, Mana)*
You are able to store increased amounts of mana.
Prerequisites: Mana Manipulation
Benefits: You are able to store and generate larger amounts of mana. You can access a mana point pool of Intelligence x3. If the user also has classes capable of casting spells, gains +2/spell caster level. Also any spell slots converted to mana generate double mana points, thus converting a level 3 spell to mana generates 6 points of mana. Alternatively, converting mana into spell slots uses 50% less mana rounding up, thus to create a level 3 spell slot uses 2 mana. Level 1 and level 0 spell slots still uses 1 mana point.

*Improved Mana Shield (General, Mana)*
The shield you can create from mana is greatly improved, but has increased mana cost.
Prerequisites: Mana Manipulation.
Benefit: You can create an improved shield using mana, with increased density, strength and resistances. For 10 mana points, the user can create a shield around him/herself, that can absorb 20 points of damage +1 hit point per Int modifier, with DR 5, fire, cold and electricity resistance 5 and lasts for 1 minute. Each additional mana point increases the hit points absorbed by 2, and each addition of 10 mana points increases time, and hit points by 20 hit points and 1 minute of duration.

*Imbue Mana (General, Mana)*
You can temporarily imbue items with mana to make them more powerful.
Prerequisite: Manipulate Mana, Mana Battery
Benefits: You can transfer some of your mana into an item to make it more powerful. As a full round action, can spend 15 mana points to make an item be considered magical. Weapons deal an additional die of damage, armour increase their bonus to Defense by 50% (rounding down), items that grant other bonuses have their bonus increased by 50% (rounding down). Lasts for 3 + 1d4 rounds.

*Mana Mimicry (General, Mana)*
With some time, you can mimic a spell or supernatural ability you study in action using mana.
Prerequisite: Manipulate Mana, Improved Mana Shield, Intelligence 12.
Benefits: After seeing a spell, supernatural ability, Chi or Ki ability in use at least 10 times within a month, you can use your mana to create a version similar to it. Must make an Intelligence check DC 10+1 per level of spell, Chi or Ki abilities, or DC 15 for any supernatural ability as a full round action. For spells and similar abilities, use spell level x 1.5 in mana points to recreate the spell, but at 75% range and duration, if the spell deals variable damage, deals 1 die less than the maximum level observed. Supernatural abilities, uses 5 +1d6 mana. For example, if you saw a fireball used at level 6 three times, level 4 seven times, you can mimic a level 6 but at 1 die lower.

*Mana Uses/Abilities*
Once a beingn has at least 2 Mana related feats, they can begin to use mana in other ways than the basic ways, creating new attacks, defenses and way of use. These are not feats, but are mana related abilities. One plus 1 per every 2 points of Intelligence modifier can be gained every level. One mana ability can be replaced for another one upon reaching a new level. Below are some example abilities.

*Mana Arrow*
Creates an arrow out of mana, with increased penetration and distance over the basic mana attack energy ball.
Prerequisite: Mana Manipulation, plus 1 other Mana related feat.
Benefit: You create an arrow out of magical energy that launches from your hand. Costing 3 mana points to deal 1d6 points of energy (counts as magical) damage plus Int modifier (a negative Intelligence modifier doesn't lower damage, doesn't add any though), with a range of 50 feet plus 20 feet / Int modifier point, as a ranged touch attack, also ignores 2 points of hardness/DR and 1 point of Defense bonus from a non-magical source.
Special: An additional 3 points of mana, can create an additional mana arrow, up to a maximum of 5 (each costing additional 3 mana points), which can all target the same target, or a different target that is within 50 feet of the first one.
Or can spend 4 mana points to increase damage to 2d6 points, plus ignores up to 4 points of hardness/DR and 2 points of defense bonus from a non magical source.

*Spiral Mana Bomb*
You create a spinning ball of mana energy that can be charged up for greater damage.
Prerequisite: Mana Manipulation, plus 1 other Mana related feat.
Benefit: For 10 mana points, you create a spinning ball of mana that deals 3d6 points of magical energy to a 10 foot radius area, Reflex save DC 12 + Int Modifier, range of 40 feet + 10 ft/ Int modifier, ranged touch attack. If you hold it and let it spin, building up energy, it can deal more damage and greater area. Each round you let the ball charge adds 1d6 damage plus increases the blast radius by 5 feet and increases the Reflex save by +1, up to a maximum of 5 rounds, total of 8d6, 35 foot radius Reflex 17 + Int modifier. If not released after 5 rounds, the ball will explode in the user's hand, dealing damage to them without a Reflex save.

*Healing Burst*
You can release a blast of healing energy around you to heal multiple allies.
Prerequisite: Mana Manipulation, plus 1 other Mana related feat.
Benefit: You use 15 mana points to release a burst of healing energy in a 10 foot radius around you, healing everything for 1d6 plus Intelligence modifier points. Can not heal a creature past their normal max hit points.
Special: For an additional 5 mana points can either expand the radius by 5 feet, or increase the healing by 1d6.

*Stealth Field*
You can use your mana to hide yourself but creating a magical field that absorbs sound and bends light around you.
Prerequisite: Mana Manipulation, plus 1 other Mana related feat.
Benefit: Using 10 mana points, you gain a +10 to Hide and Move Silently checks for 5 rounds as an invisible magical aura surrounds you, absorbing sounds you make and absorbs and redirects light away from you.
Special: Spending an additional 5 mana points extends the duration for another 5 rounds.


----------



## kronos182

*Joh Mith, Freighter Pilot*
Joh Mith is a typical human freighter pilot, from the Star Wars Universe, able to fly anything from small light freighters such as anything from the Corellian YT-series, to the large bulk freighters. While he's capable of flying even fighters and shuttles, freighters and transports are his specialty, and is able to squeeze the most performance out of them.

*Low Level Freighter Pilot (Ordinary Fast 1, Dedicated 1)*
Type: Human
Size: Medium
CR: 1
Hit Points: 8 hp (1d8 plus 1d6)
Mas: 10
Init: +2
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 16, touch 16, flat-footed 14 (+2 Dex, +4 Class)
BAB: +0
Grapple: +1
FS/Reach: 5 ft/ 5 ft
Attacks: +1 melee (1d3+1 nonlethal, unarmed), or +2 ranged (3d6, fire, DL-18 blaster pistol)
Full Attack:
Special Attacks:
Special Qualities: Quick Take-Off, Smuggler Routes, Freighter Pilot
Allegiances:
Saves: Fort +1, Reflex +3, Will +3
Reputation: +1
Abilities: Str 13, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 8, Wis 14, Cha 12
Occupation: Blue-collar (Craft mechanical, Pilot, Repair)
Skills: Computer Use +2, Knowledge (current events) +2, Knowledge (popular culture) +2, Knowledge (streetwise) +1, Navigate +2, Pilot +7, Profession +6, Read/Write English, Repair +4, Speak English.
Feats: Simple Weapons Proficiency, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Starship Operation (ultralight)
Talents:
Possessions: DC-17 hand blaster, repair kit, survival kit, 4 power packs
Action Points:

*Mid-Level Freighter Pilot (Ordinary Fast 3, Dedicated 3)*
Type: Human
Size: Medium
CR: 3
Hit Points: 24 hp (3d8 plus 3d6)
Mas: 10
Init: +2
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 18, touch 18, flat-footed 16 (+2 Dex, +6 Class)
BAB: +4
Grapple: +5
FS/Reach: 5 ft/ 5 ft
Attacks: +5 melee (1d3+1 nonlethal, unarmed), or +6 ranged (3d6, fire, DL-18 blaster pistol)
Full Attack:
Special Attacks:
Special Qualities: Quick Take-Off, Smuggler Routes, Freighter Pilot
Allegiances:
Saves: Fort +3, Reflex +5, Will +5
Reputation: +2
Abilities: Str 13, Dex 15, Con 10, Int 8, Wis 14, Cha 12
Occupation: Blue-collar (Craft mechanical, Pilot, Repair)
Skills: Computer Use +4, Knowledge (current events) +4, Knowledge (popular culture) +4, Knowledge (streetwise) +2, Listen +3, Navigate +4, Pilot +11, Profession +8, Read/Write English, Repair +6, Speak English, Spot +3.
Feats: Simple Weapons Proficiency, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Starship Operation (ultralight), Starship Dodge
Talents:
Possessions: DC-17 hand blaster, repair kit, survival kit, 4 power packs
Action Points:

*Quick Take-Off*
Skilled in quickly getting a ship powered up and taking off, bypassing normal safety and preflight checks to take off quickly. You are able to start up an ultralight craft as a standard action and able to take off in the same round, however will suffer a -2 penalty to Pilot checks for 1d6+2 rounds.

*Smuggler Routes*
Knows secret hyperspace routes and safe paths through hazardous areas. Make a Navigate check DC 15 and can reduce travel time by 10%, or gain a +2 check to Navigate and Knowledge checks to locate a place to avoid authorities.

*Freighter Pilot*
While piloting a starship that is a freighter or transport, gains +2 to Pilot checks, +1 to Initiative, +1 to Defense, +1 to attack rolls with the ship's weapons.

*DL-18 Blaster Pistol*
A light weight and sleek light blaster pistol produced by Blastech, is one of the most common, and cheap, blaster pistols available. While not exceptionally powerful, it does have a large ammunition supply, decent range and very light in the hand.

*DL-18 Blaster Pistol (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 3d6
Critical: x2
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 60 ft
Rate of Fire: S
Size: Small
Weight: 2 lbs
Ammo: 100 Box
Purchase DC: 14
Notes: +2 to Slight of Hand checks to conceal.


----------



## Doc_Pippin

Just another Star Wars R2-Mech to help inspire y'all


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Awesomeness In a nutshell.

That's the size of, what, a Light Mech at least?


----------



## Doc_Pippin

marcoasalazarm said:


> Awesomeness In a nutshell.
> 
> That's the size of, what, a Light Mech at least?




At least, also remember: 
1) R2-D2 is small size so for him it might not be light to him
2) That thing is at least 30ft tall before extending its digitigrade legs which would put it around the same size as a normal AT-ST.
3) That mech has way more support than most Star Wars walkers, I don't remember how much an AT-ST weighed but canonically it could carry three people and 500 tons of cargo and typically a light mech weighs under 30 tons


----------



## kronos182

Doc_Pippin said:


> At least, also remember:
> 1) R2-D2 is small size so for him it might not be light to him
> 2) That thing is at least 30ft tall before extending its digitigrade legs which would put it around the same size as a normal AT-ST.
> 3) That mech has way more support than most Star Wars walkers, I don't remember how much an AT-ST weighed but canonically it could carry three people and 500 tons of cargo and typically a light mech weighs under 30 tons




That mech looks to be only about 4 to 4.5 R2's high, and if R2 is roughly 3.5 to 4 feet max (using round numbers), then that mech is only about 20 ft tall. 
Is that ammo canisters over the left shoulder for the gun on the right arm?


----------



## Doc_Pippin

That is assuming that the R2 is a normal R2 unit, but as we have seen in the Naboo N-1 Starfighter, R2 units can be modified to fit where needed while looking normal. If you compare it to the fully grown soldier fighting alongside it the height is different. As for the canisters on the shoulder they can be either seismic charges or oversized cylinder-shaped proton grenades like those used by the Rebels in the films, these are either thrown like massive mech grenades or manually loaded into the right shoulder tube and fired like a mortar or a missile. The primary firearm is a combination gun with the lower, round barrel firing actual projectiles, being for breeching or bypassing shields and the upper rectangular barrel acting like a powerful sub-turbo laser or gauss rifle. Extra ammunition for both barrels is stored in the boxes stored on the legs and on the torso under the arms. However, that is just what I have been able to find about the image, I am not Fan Zhang and he didn’t answer my email full of questions, so I am just going off of the consensus of the group that showed me the image.


----------



## kronos182

I'm going to assume the R2 is standard size, as the perspective of the soldier makes it hard to judge how close it is. Still an awesome design


----------



## marcoasalazarm

The weapons on the arms remind me of those in the Prawn mech of "District 9" (lightning gun and projectile).


----------



## Doc_Pippin

marcoasalazarm said:


> The weapons on the arms remind me of those in the Prawn mech of "District 9" (lightning gun and projectile).



The legs too
Also it is standing on a downed AT-ST which might help with sizing the beast


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Btw, "Fan Zhang"? Is he on DA or where?


----------



## kronos182

Doc_Pippin said:


> The legs too
> Also it is standing on a downed AT-ST which might help with sizing the beast




I didn't notice that until you pointed that out.. yeah.. I'll have to do some pixel counting.. but looks to be probably as large as an AT-ST, or slightly smaller.. I'll check later.


----------



## Doc_Pippin

Seeing the interest in that last picture I gathered some others from the same group that had the last one. Enjoy!



Spoiler: A few more Star Wars Mech pictures






Spoiler: More R2 Mechs
















Spoiler: BB Series Mech















Spoiler: Baby Yoda Mech













Spoiler: Ship Themed Gundums














And this one is just puzzling, like imagine the thousands of people inside this next one 









Spoiler: Other Stuff


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well, the "Venator" mecha conversion could be justified within Coreline as the GFFA trying to copycat "Macross" technology -- specifically, the SDF-1.


----------



## Doc_Pippin

marcoasalazarm said:


> Well, the "Venator" mecha conversion could be justified within Coreline as the GFFA trying to copycat "Macross" technology -- specifically, the SDF-1.



Hmm, I've never heard of Macross so that might be why it seems strange


----------



## kronos182

Doc_Pippin said:


> Hmm, I've never heard of Macross so that might be why it seems strange



Heard of Robotech? basically same thing, just one is the American version, one is Japanese name. Robotech also took a slightly different direction as it combined other macross stories together, then created something that is different in the shadow chronicles. While Macross followed a mostly cohesive timeline throughout its different series, with each being later in the timeline.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Here we go:









						SDF-1 Macross
					

The SDF-1 Macross (SDF-1 マクロス, Esu Dī Efu Wan Makurosu) is the titular ship of the Super Dimension Fortress Macross television series, it's manga adaptation, The Super Dimension Fortress Macross: Do You Remember Love? and Macross Plus movies and The Super Dimension Fortress Macross: Flash Back...




					macross.fandom.com


----------



## Doc_Pippin

marcoasalazarm said:


> Here we go:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SDF-1 Macross
> 
> 
> The SDF-1 Macross (SDF-1 マクロス, Esu Dī Efu Wan Makurosu) is the titular ship of the Super Dimension Fortress Macross television series, it's manga adaptation, The Super Dimension Fortress Macross: Do You Remember Love? and Macross Plus movies and The Super Dimension Fortress Macross: Flash Back...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> macross.fandom.com



Looks pretty cool, I'll have to check it out


----------



## marcoasalazarm

It's a cool franchise.


----------



## Doc_Pippin

kronos182 said:


> Heard of Robotech? basically same thing, just one is the American version, one is Japanese name. Robotech also took a slightly different direction as it combined other macross stories together, then created something that is different in the shadow chronicles. While Macross followed a mostly cohesive timeline throughout its different series, with each being later in the timeline.




I only recently began watching anime so much of the older or more obscure animes are outside of my knowledge base


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Zero problems. I'm from Costa Rica. There's a lot of Saturday Morning cartoons people take for granted I hadn't heard about until recently.

Seriously, a "Dungeons and Dragons" cartoon?


----------



## kronos182

A couple magical items, including a magical Zaku...

*Defender Pathfinder*
The Defender Colt Pathfinder is a magically modified version of the Charter Arms Pathfinder .22 caliber revolver. The weapon is engraved with silver magical runes and icons of shields, that glow when the magic in them is activated. When the wielder is Fighting Defensively, the weapon creates a magical field around the wielder, functioning as the spell Mage Armour, that lasts for 10 minutes, with a DC of 11 for dispel purposes. This magical field can be activated up to 2 times in a 24 hour period before resetting at dawn.

*Defender Pathfinder (PL5 Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 2d4
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 20 ft
Rate of Fire: S
Size: Tiny
Weight: 1 lb
Ammo: 6 cyl
Purchase DC: 20 (Lic +1)
Notes: When fighting defensively, grants user +4 magical bonus to Defense that can affect ethereal attacks and effects, lasts for 10 minutes, usable twice per day.

*Mana Vestment*
This fine, charcoal grey vest has silver trim, with the inside lining stitched with silver and gold thread in various mystic runes, allows the wearer to sense magical auras, as well as large concentrations of mana. The user is under a constant Detect Magical Aura while the Mana Vestment is worn, but the range is only 30 feet, treated as if constantly studying an area for 1 round as a free action. The user can also sense large concentrations of mana within 100 feet (creatures or characters with at least 5 mana points, or areas that generate mana), and what colour with a full round of action, even if the wearer can't use mana or magic.
If the user is a magic user, they can cast one extra level 0 and level 1 spell per day. If the user has the Manipulate Mana feat, they can recover mana 10% faster, rounding down to a minimum of 1 point faster, while they rest, or gather 10% more mana than normal from a mana generating location safely without suffering Mana Burn.
Weight: 2 lbs
PDC: 23

*Soyokaze aka Song Breeze*
Soyokaza, aka Song Breeze, is an old MS-04 Zaku that was found, repaired and upgraded with some newer technology and magic. It's normal green paint is faded, with some armour panels of different colours from repairs over time. The signature head looks dented and on the cheeks are what appears to be a grill, or slits. It is  missing the armoured skirt, and the shoulders have lightened armour to improve mobility. For weapons the Soyokaza carries a 'short' sword, that is enchanted, it glows with a magical fire when its magic is activated. It carries the standard projectile weapon for ranged combat. It lacks the heavy thrusters for space movement, which lightens it greatly, instead mounting a rack to hold weapons or other gear. A number of mystic runes are carved into its armour plating and structure that give it some extra magical abilities and defenses, including the ability to magically Enhance Ability to increase Strength or Dexterity for a short period of time; from the grill/slits on the cheeks it can release a thick mist or smoke to obscure itself; and for added protection can cast Protection from Arrows/Bullets to render itself, temporarily, immune to common ranged weapons.
Standing at only 57.2 feet, and weighing about 50.5 tons, it isn't the largest of mobile suits, which does give it some other advantages that it may lack from technological means.

*Soyokaze*
Size: Gargantuan (57.2 ft) (-4)
Bonus Hit Points: 240
Superstructure: High Grade Steel
Hardness: 8
Armour: Duralloy
Bonus to Defense: +4/+6 (+8 armour, -4 size, +2 shield)
Armour Penalty: -8
Reach: 15 ft
Strength Bonus: +22
Dexterity Penalty: 0
Speed: 45 ft (-10 ft armour)
Purchase DC: 50 (Rare +5)

Slots 11
Helmet Oracle Targeting System (+1)
Visor Class II Sensors
Cranium Space Skin
Back
Left arm Arm Shield
Left hand 1
Right arm 1
Right hand 1
Shoulder Life Support System
Shoulder 1 Modified M-9 holster
Torso Cockpit
Belt Flaming Sword (+2 magic sword)
Left leg 2 M-9 ammo clips (400 rds)
Right leg 2 M-9 ammo clips clips
Boots 1
Comm System

Standard Package Features: Life support 24 hours, Spells
Bonuses: +2 Navigate, +2 Spot
Weapons: Modified M-9 Barrage, -4 attack, 5d6 ball, 20, 60 ft, S/A, 200 box, handheld;
Flaming Sword +10 melee 4d6+13 (+3d6 fire)
Slam +9 melee 2d8+11 blud, 20, 15 ft reach

*Modified M-9 Barrage Chaingun*
This is a modified M-9 Barrage that uses clips, like an infantry scaled weapon, to allow for quick reloading of the weapon in the heat of battle. Statistically it is identical, except it has Box Ammunition with 200 rounds, and is handheld, and stored in a holster on the shoulder or leg. An equipment slot dedicated to ammunition (usually belt, legs, shoulder, arm or torso) can hold two clips for a total of 400 rounds. This allows a user with the Quick Reload feat to reload the modified M-9 as a free action. Deals 5d6 damage
Equipment Slots: 1 (hand)
Activation: Attack
Range Increment: 60 ft
Target: Single target within 600 ft, or autofire
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 21
Restriction: Res (+2)

*Flaming Sword*
This is a magical +2 short sword sized for the Soyokaze, and upon activating the magic, a free action, the weapon deals an extra +3d6 magical fire damage up to 1 minute. The sword can activate the flaming ability up to 10 times per day. Deals 4d6+2 damage without the flaming ability active.

*Spells*
The Soyokaze can cast several spells a number of times per day, including Enhance Ability, Obscuring Mist and Protection from Arrows/Bullets. If the pilot is a magic user, can spend a level 2 spell slot or higher to gain an additional use of one of the spells if the daily uses are spent. If the user has mana points, can spend 5 points to gain one additional use of one of the spells.
_Enhance Ability_ - As a move equivalent action, the pilot can activate the Enhance Ability on the mech, granting +5 to Strength or Dexterity, chosen at the time of activating, for 2 minutes. Able to be used up to 3 times per day.
_Obscuring Mist_ - Creates a thick cloud that fills a 100 foot radius and 100 feet high area around the mech that lasts for 2 minutes that is stationary once created. Anything more than 10 feet away has concealment (attacks have a 20% miss chance). Targets farther away have total concealment (50% miss chance, and attackers cannot use sight to locate the target), however the Soyokaz can see within the cloud but can't see beyond it. A moderate wind (11+ mph) disperses the fog in 4 rounds, while a strong wind (21+ mph) disperses it in 1 round. A fireball and other explosives burns away the fog in the explosive or fiery spell's area. Able to use this ability 5 times per day.
_Protection from Arrows/Bullets_ - For 2 minutes, or until discharged, the Soyokaze increases its hardness by 10 / +2 (+2 magical weapons bypass this). Once a total of 150 points of damage has been prevented, the spell is discharged and doesn't function. Usable 2 times per day.


----------



## kronos182

A Principality air transport, which PCs can probably find older versions of and use for their own use to get around a planet.


*Fat Uncle*
The Fat Uncle is a bulbous transport aircraft built by the Principality of Zeon, with two large rotors that make up the wings that provided incredible lift and VTOL capabilities, and two high powered jets to provide forward thrust. A small cockpit sits atop the craft, while the front section of the craft has two doors to reveal its cavernous interior that allows for a large cargo capacity. It can carry up to 3 Zakus, or other mechs that stand up to 60 feet tall. For defense, the craft has three turrets mounting twin machine guns, one on top behind the cockpit, the other two on either side of the craft, near the front. The craft is 125 ft long (25 squares), 186 feet wide (37 squares), with a height of 75 feet. It takes 5 full rounds to start the craft. Mechs can enter as a move action, but takes another 5 rounds to lock them in place with a crew of 4, each missing person increases the time by 2 rounds. A mech can exit as a move action with a quick release system. The second crew member is the copilot, and can control the weapons remotely, but suffers -2 to attack rolls. If additional crew is aboard, they can control the guns themselves at no additional penalties.

Crew: 2 to 6 (2 to control, 4 for cargo management or man weapons)
Passengers: 0 to 50
Cargo: 140 ton
Init: -4
Maneuver: -2
Top Speed: 945 (95)
Defense: 6
Hardness: 10
Hit Points: 70
Size: Colossal (-8)
Purchase DC: 34
Restriction: Lic (+1)
Accessories: Military radio, 3 twin machine guns
Notes: VTOL capable, carry up to 3 mobile suits/mechs standing up to 60 feet.

NameDamageCriticalDam TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazineTwin Machine Guns (3)3d1220Ball150 ftS, A2000 rds ea (linked)


----------



## kronos182

I'm taking any requests to stat up anything as I'm off this week.


----------



## kronos182

Some more Avengers Alliance weapons.

*A.R. Spinner*
The A.R. Spinner is a heavy rifle, with a forward handle, firing .50 cal ammunition. However, due to its design, it is short ranged, inaccurate, but it causes the rounds to tumble more, adding a bit more damage and strikes can cause targets struck to be dizzy.

*A.R. Spinner (PL5 Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 2d12+1
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 90 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Large
Weight: 20 lbs
Ammo: 50 box
Purchase DC: 23 Mil (+3)
Notes: Dizzy, Inaccurate
Inaccurate - attack rolls suffer -2 penalty.
Dizzy - Targets struck must make a Fort save DC 10 + damage dealt or be Dizzy for 1 round +1 round /5 points failed save.

*P.E.W. Dingo*
The Dingo is a heavy pistol, shaped similarly to the Zealous and Eradicator, only with a thicker frame and a large, short thick barrel coming out where the main body and lower frame join. The weapon fires a thick beam of energy known for its armour piercing properties. While it looks vaguely similar to the Zealous, it is not a laser, and instead is closer to a particle beam weapon instead.

*P.E.W. Dingo (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 2d12+5
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: 20 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Size: Medium
Weight: 7 lbs
Ammo: 30 box
Purchase DC: 24 Mil (+3)
Notes: Ignores 5 DR/Hardness, wielder makes a ranged touch attack roll instead of normal ranged attack, bypasses shields.

*P.E.W. Anchor*
The Anchor looks like a shotgun but fires bolts of blue energy, known for being quite deadly, and slowing its targets. It has low range, but large payload, making it a good weapon to pair with other weapons for subduing targets.

*P.E.W. Anchor (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 3d6
Critical: 19-20x2
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: 40 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: large
Weight: 9 lbs
Ammo: 75 box
Purchase DC: 23 Mil (+3)
Notes: Targets struck must make Fort save Dc 15 or be slowed for 1d4+1 rounds. Has expanded magazine gadget.

*Spitting Viper*
This pistol, loosely based on the M1911 mechanism with an enlarged housing around the top rear of the weapon, is based on the weapons used by Hydra agent Viper. While it is capable of firing any available 9mm ammunition, its true purpose is to fire special darts that are filled with a poison that is housed in the enlarged casing on the weapon, which injects the poison into the darts as they are loaded into the chamber. This poison is fast acting, disorienting and slowing the target, while eating away at the target's flesh. It can be spread to nearby wounded targets.

*Spitting Viper (PL5 Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 2d6
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 30 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Medium
Weight: 4.5 lbs
Ammo: 15 box
Purchase DC: 23 Illegal (+4)
Notes: Targets struck must make Fort save DC 15 or suffer from Contagion when using dart rounds, Contagion container (15 doses)
Dart Rounds - Special darts that are designed for the Spitting Viper that are loaded with the Contagion as they are loaded into the chamber to be fired. Deals 2d4 points of ballistic damage plus Contagion. PDC 14 for box of 50.
Contagion - This is a special poison that causes a target to be dizzy and slowed, as well as eats away at a target's flesh. On a failed save, target is Dizzy, Slowed and suffers 1 point of Constitution damage for 1d4 rounds. PDC 16 for 5 doses, Illegal (+4).

*Annihilator*
This shotgun style weapon fires white bolts of energy that penetrates shields and armour, dealing respectable damage, and increased damage against targets that have been stunned.

*Annihilator (PL6-7 Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 3d8
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: 45 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Large
Weight: 10.5 lbs
Ammo: 35 box
Purchase DC: 26 Illegal (+4)
Notes: Wielder makes ranged touch attack instead of normal attack, ignores 10 points of hardness/DR. Exploits Stun
Exploits Stun - If the target of an attack with Annihilator hits a target that is stunned, deals an additional 2d8 damage.

*Mutant's End*
This heavy pistol has a thick body that glows orange through exposed vents and from the firing chamber right before the barrel with heavy shrouding, is designed to deal extra damage to mutants, while also protecting the user from some of their abilities by emitting a low level energy field that protects the wielder.

*Mutant's End (PL6-7 Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 3d8
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: 30 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Medium
Weight: 8.5 lbs
Ammo: 50 box
Purchase DC: 25 Illegal (+4)
Notes: Follow-up Attack, Insulator, Mutant Detector
Follow-Up Attack - Every time the wielder attacks with Mutant's End, there is a 25% chance the weapon fires a second time, at -5 against the same target, using a second charge of ammunition.
Insulator - Mutant's End can emit a low level protective energy field, using up 5 charges, providing energy resistance 5 (protects against fire, cold, sonic, unspecific energy), lasting for 1 minute.
Mutant Detector - Against targets that are mutants, or under the effects of Mutant Growth Hormone, the weapon increases it's critical threat range to 18-20, and deals x3 damage on a critical hit.

*Brutal Claw*
This bracer with glove has special pressure plates in it that when triggered extends two blades from the bracer over the back of the back of the hand, providing the wearer with a melee weapon that can't be disarmed. The blades are incredibly sharp and have micro serrations to cause horrendous wounds.

*Brutal Claw (PL5 Simple Weapon Proficiency)*
Damage: 2d4
Critical: 19-20x2
Damage Type: Slashing
Size: Small
Weight: 3 lbs
Purchase DC: 16 Illegal (+4)
Notes: Bleeding, Ravaged
Bleeding - Wounds from this weapon cause the Bleeding condition, the living target suffers 1 additional point of damage each round until treated with a Treat Injury check DC 15, or magical healing. The damage from bleeding is cumulative with each successful hit, increasing by 1.
Ravaged - If the wielder of Brutal Claw successfully hits a target that has the Bleeding condition, doubles the damage the target is suffering from Bleeding for 1d4 rounds.

*Laser Sword*
This weapon has a frame instead of a blade, with one side open between the hilt and the upper part of the frame bent so that the emitters in the hit and the top of the frame create a high intensity laser beam that can cut through most material.

*Laser Sword (PL6 Simple Weapons Proficiency)*
Damage: 2d8
Critical: 20x3
Damage Type: Fire (laser)
Size: Medium
Weight: 4 lbs
Purchase DC: 19 Mil (+3)
Notes: Uses power pack 50 charges, 1 charge used ever melee of operation. Wielder makes melee touch attach instead of normal melee attack, ignores 3 points of hardness/DR. Each strike reduces Defense bonus from equipment by 1. Don't add Strength bonus to damage.

*Voltage Crash*
This bracer style weapon clamps around the forearm, along the back of the hand and over the knuckles, with the fingers fitting into openings to hold it in place. Over the knuckles are three contact plates that upon striking a target release a jolt of electricity as long as there is power from a power pack, otherwise functions as brass knuckles.

*Voltage Crash (PL5 Simple Weapon Proficiency)*
Damage: *unarmed strike is lethal, +2d4 powered
Critical: 20
Damage Type: bludgeoning , + electricity
Size: Small
Weight: 3 lbs
Purchase DC: 15
Notes: Uses power pack, 50 charges, 1 charge is used per strike while powered. Stun
Stun - Has stun feature, Fort save 12 or target is stunned for 1 round.

*Conditions*
*Dizzy*
The effected has suffered a blow that makes them dizzy, such as a critical hit to the head, falling from a great height, or some psychic attacks. The effected suffers a -1 to attack, Reflex and Balance and Climb checks. This condition typically lasts 1 round.

*Slowed*
The character is slowed, although not by magic, usually by suffering an injury to their legs (or other limbs used for movement), suffering from extreme cold exposure (such as from powerful cold attacks), or other similar effects. The character suffers 10 ft to speed, -2 to Initiative, Reflex and loses one attack on a full attack if they have multiple attacks per round.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well, according to the Wiki, the creators had the P.E.W. stand for "PErsonal Energy Weapon", so maybe it's a SHIELD P.E.W.?

The art for the Annihilator makes it look like one of the guns of "Men In Black", too. No joke, I think that it looks like the gun K grabs in MIB 3 shortly before getting Ret-Goned.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Well, according to the Wiki, the creators had the P.E.W. stand for "PErsonal Energy Weapon", so maybe it's a SHIELD P.E.W.?
> 
> The art for the Annihilator makes it look like one of the guns of "Men In Black", too. No joke, I think that it looks like the gun K grabs in MIB 3 shortly before getting Ret-Goned.




They could be SHIELD weapons, as the SHIELD agent uses them, but could be made by AIM, or HAMMER Industries.. or Roxxel.. Hydra... doesn't specify really, so I didn't add any manufacturer.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

On the Annihilator - check yourselves:









						Annihilator
					

Ignore Defense Damage ignores enemy's Defense stat Attacks penetrate Shield statuses  Exploits Stun Deals extra damage against Stunned targets




					avengersalliance.fandom.com


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> On the Annihilator - check yourselves:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Annihilator
> 
> 
> Ignore Defense Damage ignores enemy's Defense stat Attacks penetrate Shield statuses  Exploits Stun Deals extra damage against Stunned targets
> 
> 
> 
> 
> avengersalliance.fandom.com




Yeah, kind of does. not exactly, as Annihilator has a longer lower section, but very similar.


----------



## Doc_Pippin

Maybe we can pick the cream of the Star Wars mech crop and you could stat them up

And perhaps the 773 Firepuncher


----------



## marcoasalazarm

The BB-8 mech design is cool. Thinking it would be less "humongous mech" and more "makes BB unit size of regular person".


----------



## Lord Zack

I've been thinking of a mech based on the SD-series of battle droids.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> I've been thinking of a mech based on the SD-series of battle droids.



SD-Series.. can't remember what those are off hand..


----------



## Lord Zack

Well the ones I'm mostly thinking of are the SD-9s and the SD-10s from Dark Empire. Huge, humanoid battle droids.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

How about a remake of the Dark Trooper project with updated tech? Imagine a version of the Mark 1 Dark Trooper that can expand into a skeleton power armor similar to those you see in... well, "Elysium", "Edge of Tomorrow" and "Infinite Warfare".


----------



## Doc_Pippin

You could also get some ideas for stuff from The Mandalorian both the titular character's stuff but also some cool side stuff like Mayfend's third arm thing from episode 6. Another SW thing would be a specialized clone template covering the Bad Batch as well as other potential specialist clone troopers.


----------



## kronos182

Doc_Pippin said:


> You could also get some ideas for stuff from The Mandalorian both the titular character's stuff but also some cool side stuff like Mayfend's third arm thing from episode 6. Another SW thing would be a specialized clone template covering the Bad Batch as well as other potential specialist clone troopers.




I did do something similar to the arm piece I think... probably on my personal thread.. I'll have to double check, if not make one up. Yeah, the Mandalorian has some nice stuff.
The Bad Batch eh? Well some of those can easily be used with existing templates I think.. but I can probably throw something together if not already in existence..



marcoasalazarm said:


> How about a remake of the Dark Trooper project with updated tech? Imagine a version of the Mark 1 Dark Trooper that can expand into a skeleton power armor similar to those you see in... well, "Elysium", "Edge of Tomorrow" and "Infinite Warfare".



I'll have to go back over the Dark Trooper.. but I'm pretty sure it's a full heavy power armour suit and wouldn't be able to scale down to something like the one in Elysium or Edge of Tomorrow without sacrificing all of its protection and heavy weapons.. I'll have to double check the Dark Trooper again to make sure.. although a Star Wars version of the Elysium/Edge of Tomorrow exoskeletons is interesting..


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well, the Mark-3 is a gigantic freaking droid, so big that it's got space for a power armor cockpit, but the other two Dark Troopers are man-sized (Mk. 2 looks like a slightly more pumped-up Stormtrooper and the Mk. 1 looks like a wanna-be Terminator).


----------



## kronos182

kronos182 said:


> I didn't notice that until you pointed that out.. yeah.. I'll have to do some pixel counting.. but looks to be probably as large as an AT-ST, or slightly smaller.. I'll check later.




Doing a quick look at the AT-ST.. it's about (depending on source), about 9.04m, or just shy of 30 feet tall, so it's not much taller than I was guessing (only off by 10 feet), so the R2 unit can still be roughly normal sized.. in theory, as perspective is a little off.


----------



## kronos182

Here's the AT-ST.. and a few variants

*AT-ST*
The All-Terrain Scout-Transport, or AT-ST, is a nimble, two-legged mobile weapons platform that rapidly moves across battlefields and through cramped urban environments, providing reconnaissance and quick response fire support for ground troops. When used in combination with the larger AT-ATs, they flank the larger walkers, providing protection against infantry attacks. Armed with chin mounted twin blasters, a pair of light blasters on one side, and a concussion grenade launcher on the other side, makes it a formidable anti-personnel vehicle. It stands 29.7 feet and about 15 feet wide at the hips, 3 squares wide and 3 squares long.

Crew: 2
Passengers: 0
Cargo: 440 lbs
Init: +0
Maneuver: +1
Top Speed: 100 ft character scale, 105 (10) vehicle scale on flat terrain
Defense: 8
Hardness: 15
Hit Points: 80
Size: Huge (-2)
Purchase DC: 41
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: Military radio, headlights, first aid kit, chin mounted twin blaster cannons, twin light blaster cannons, concussion grenade launcher, sensors equivalent to mech mk III sensors, weapon link to HUD
Notes: Rough Terrain Design, Trample
Rough Terrain Design - All penalties for rough terrain are reduced by half.
Trample - The AT-ST can trample any vehicles or creatures up to 2 sizes smaller than it who's squares it moves through. The targets can make a Reflex save DC 15 for half damage.


NameDamageCriticalDamage TypeRange Incr Rate of FireMagazineChin Twin Blaster Cannons6d1020x2Fire175 ftSUnlimitedTwin Light Blasters4d1020x2Fire100 ftS, AUnlimitedConcussion Grenade Launcher4d6+1-Energy65 ftS20 grenadesTrample1d620x2BludgeoningMelee--

*Concussion Grenades*
Concussion grenades are small hand held, or launchable warheads based on the concussion missiles, only smaller, dealing 4d6+1 damage to a 20 foot burst radius, Reflex save DC 15 for half damage. PDC 15 for box of 5.

*Variants

AT-ST Mark III*
The Mark III is an advanced, and rare variant of the AT-ST, featuring experimental armour that is lighter and a bit more durable than the standard armour, armed with two rotating laser cannons, which limits its anti-personnel capabilities, but makes it a good light anti-vehicle attack vehicle. The pilot and the gunner can either control one rotating laser each, or the gunner can use both in a fire-link.
Make the following changes to AT-ST to make AT-ST Mk III:
Increase hit points by +5 to 85;
Increase Hardness by +3 to 18;
Remove all weapons, replace with two rotating laser cannons;
Increase speed to 120 ft character scale, 120 (12) vehicle scale on flat terrain;
PDC +1

*Rotating Laser Cannon*
This is a triple barrelled laser cannon for improved cooling and rate of fire. If fire-linked, deals 9d10+9 damage. On Autofire attacks Reflex save is DC 17 instead of normal DC 15. If both weapons are fire-linked the Reflex DC is 19.

NameDamageCriticalDamage TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazineRotating Laser Cannon (2)6d10+620x2Fire175 ftS, AUnlimited

*AT-MP*
The All Terrain Missile Platform is a modified version of the AT-ST, with slightly narrower, but longer command pod, instead of the side mounted weapons, it mounts two missile launchers, and only a single blaster cannon on the chin. It isn't as fast as the AT-ST, or as nimble, but it is an excellent heavy attack vehicle that can move with AT-STs.

Crew: 2
Passengers: 0
Cargo: 140 lbs
Init: -1
Maneuver: +0
Top Speed: 80 ft character scale, 90 (9) vehicle scale on flat terrain
Defense: 8
Hardness: 15
Hit Points: 75
Size: Huge (-2)
Purchase DC: 42
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: Military radio, headlights, first aid kit, chin mounted blaster cannon, concussion missile launcher (2), sensors equivalent to mech mk III sensors, weapon link to HUD
Notes: Rough Terrain Design
Rough Terrain Design - All penalties for rough terrain are reduced by half


NameDamageCriticalDamage TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazineChin Blaster Cannon4d1020x2Fire175 ftSUnlimitedConcussion Missile Launcher (2)10d1019-20x2Energy4000 ftS6 Missiles ea

*Concussion Missiles*
Concussion missiles are a type of short range anti-vehicle missile generally deployed by a starship, vehicle mounted or even shoulder launchers. Their small size and maneuverability make them excellent anti-fighter weapons and giving fighters a heavy, if limited payload, punch besides their energy weapons.

Concussion Missile (PL6)
Damage: 10d10
Critical: 19-20x2
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: 4000 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Large
Purchase DC: 23
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Notes: +2 to target ships of shuttle types or smaller.

*MW200 AT-ST*
The MW200 is the US military version of the AT-ST, fitted with heavier armour on the feet and legs, designed to deflect damage from mines better, and to protect them from damage. The twin light blasters are replaced with twin .50 cal machine guns to give it alternate ammunition capabilities, such as non-lethal rounds, and the concussion missile launcher is replaced with a 40mm semi-automatic grenade launcher, which can hold up to 3 different types of grenades for greater mission flexibility. Mounted atop the roof is a remote weapons station that mounts a 7.62mm machine gun that can be used to protect it against low flying aircraft or attempt to shoot down rockets and missiles aimed against it, or as an anti-personnel weapon to fire all around it. For additional protection 2 three tube smoke grenade launchers are added to the upper legs. The US military uses the MW200 in rough terrain and urban settings as its narrow profile allows it to maneuver easily, and its size allows it, once crouching, to be easily air transported.
Make the following changes to AT-ST to an MW200 AT-ST:
Increase hit points by +10, total 90;
Increase Defense to 9;
Decrease speed to 80 ft character scale, 80 (8) vehicle scale on flat terrain;
Reduce Initiative to -1;
Reduce Maneuverability to -1:
Replace light twin blasters to twin .50 cal machine guns (3d12, ballistic damage, 3000 rds ea);
Replace Concussion Grenade Launcher with Semi-Automatic Grenade launcher (uses 40mm grenades, up to 3 different types, 30 grenades total);
Add 7.62mm machine gun remote weapon station;
Against mines only takes half damage on a failed save, on successful save takes one-quarter damage;
PDC: +1.

*7.62mm Machine Gun Remote Weapon Station*
This small turret mounts a 7.62mm machine gun, the gunner controls it, taking -2 to attack rolls with it, can attack low flying aircraft, or attack targets in higher elevations that the main guns can't reach, or shoot behind the MW200. The weapon can also be used as a type of point defense system against RPGs, rockets and missiles, with a 20% chance to destroy such attacks, however when used in this manner, it can not be used for attacks.
Deals 2d10 points of ballistic damage, range incr 110 ft, 2000 rds.


----------



## Doc_Pippin

So after looking through the mech ideas I figured that all the best ones could be broken down into 3 projects

1. The Medium sized BB-Series utility mech frame or series of frames, that could then have been heavily modified for combat and a small passenger like that seen in the baby Yoda pictures.

2. The R-Enhancement Mech series with some basic MK. 1 version, the more open AT-ST sized MK. 2, and the more heavily fortified MK. 3 also known as the Astro-buster-mech we could also have an upgrade/modification that retrofitted a BB-series to run these units.

3. A collection of modifications, templates, upgrades, & similar that allow Star Wars ships of certain sizes to transform into mechs/gundams. Now as mentioned capitol ships could make sense if we wanted them but I think that opens up a lot of strangeness that could make it hard to write out so I thought we could start with the smaller fighter and transport ships and do capital ships and such later if we wanted to. I also thought up a quick list of cool ships that could be mech-ed.



Spoiler: Ship list ideas



TIE Series or possibly a specialty TIE Mech as the TIE series was meant to be cheap and it would likely not be used on all ships
Lambda-Class Shuttle (& similar type imperial shuttles)

A-Wing, B-Wing (+/- the vastly superior prototype seen in the cartoon), E-Wing, V-Wing, X-Wing (+/- the Stealth X-Wing &/or Poe's booster rig), &/or the Y-Wing

ARC-170, Z-95, Eta-2, Delta-7, N-1 Naboo Fighter, Belbullab-22 Starfighter, Sith Infiltrator --> All cool ships from the Clone Wars Era, also this transforming concept has a Star Wars connection in canon via the Variable Geometry Self-Propelled Battle Droid line of ships which included the CIS' Vulture-class and Hyena-class droid ships which could turn into capable land vehicles.

I find Mandalorian ships to be some of the coolest ships so I included a bunch of them, canonically this would also make sense as the Mandalorians were quick to adopt tech that made them better warriors --> Firespray-31 Patrol Craft, M12-L Kimogila Heavy Fighter, G1-M4-C Dunelizard Fighter, M3-A Scyk Fighter, StarViper-Class Assault Fighter, M22-T "Krayt" Gunship, The Razor Crest styled gunship

Cannot forget our friends from Corellian Engineering Corporation -> YT-1300 (or the vastly cooler looking YT-1930), YV-666, VCX-100 Light Freighter (+ VCX-S9 Auxiliary Shuttle)

I think I would keep the VCX-100 Light Freighter as the upper limit for size (It is WAY bigger than the Falcon BTW) It is at the limits of what would be considered a Sub-Capital ship


----------



## kronos182

Doc_Pippin said:


> So after looking through the mech ideas I figured that all the best ones could be broken down into 3 projects
> 
> 1. The Medium sized BB-Series utility mech frame or series of frames, that could then have been heavily modified for combat and a small passenger like that seen in the baby Yoda pictures.
> 
> 2. The R-Enhancement Mech series with some basic MK. 1 version, the more open AT-ST sized MK. 2, and the more heavily fortified MK. 3 also known as the Astro-buster-mech we could also have an upgrade/modification that retrofitted a BB-series to run these units.
> 
> 3. A collection of modifications, templates, upgrades, & similar that allow Star Wars ships of certain sizes to transform into mechs/gundams. Now as mentioned capitol ships could make sense if we wanted them but I think that opens up a lot of strangeness that could make it hard to write out so I thought we could start with the smaller fighter and transport ships and do capital ships and such later if we wanted to. I also thought up a quick list of cool ships that could be mech-ed.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Ship list ideas
> 
> 
> 
> TIE Series or possibly a specialty TIE Mech as the TIE series was meant to be cheap and it would likely not be used on all ships
> Lambda-Class Shuttle (& similar type imperial shuttles)
> 
> A-Wing, B-Wing (+/- the vastly superior prototype seen in the cartoon), E-Wing, V-Wing, X-Wing (+/- the Stealth X-Wing &/or Poe's booster rig), &/or the Y-Wing
> 
> ARC-170, Z-95, Eta-2, Delta-7, N-1 Naboo Fighter, Belbullab-22 Starfighter, Sith Infiltrator --> All cool ships from the Clone Wars Era, also this transforming concept has a Star Wars connection in canon via the Variable Geometry Self-Propelled Battle Droid line of ships which included the CIS' Vulture-class and Hyena-class droid ships which could turn into capable land vehicles.
> 
> I find Mandalorian ships to be some of the coolest ships so I included a bunch of them, canonically this would also make sense as the Mandalorians were quick to adopt tech that made them better warriors --> Firespray-31 Patrol Craft, M12-L Kimogila Heavy Fighter, G1-M4-C Dunelizard Fighter, M3-A Scyk Fighter, StarViper-Class Assault Fighter, M22-T "Krayt" Gunship, The Razor Crest styled gunship
> 
> Cannot forget our friends from Corellian Engineering Corporation -> YT-1300 (or the vastly cooler looking YT-1930), YV-666, VCX-100 Light Freighter (+ VCX-S9 Auxiliary Shuttle)
> 
> I think I would keep the VCX-100 Light Freighter as the upper limit for size (It is WAY bigger than the Falcon BTW) It is at the limits of what would be considered a Sub-Capital ship




Going to start working on the 2 AT-ST mechs from the pics, just need good names for them. Will probably also work on the Baby Yoda/BB-8 ones.. or the open frame Boba Fett/First Order Trooper ones first.


----------



## Doc_Pippin

Well, here are my unsolicited suggestions:

All Terrain-Tactical Transport (AT-TT) for the less humanoid one

All Terrain-Mecha Enforcer (AT-ME) I would go with All-Terrain-Shock Enforcer (AT-SE) but that is already a popular fanon 


			All-Terrain Shock Enforcer (AT-SE) – Fractalsponge.net


----------



## kronos182

Doc_Pippin said:


> Well, here are my unsolicited suggestions:
> 
> All Terrain-Tactical Transport (AT-TT) for the less humanoid one
> 
> All Terrain-Mecha Enforcer (AT-ME) I would go with All-Terrain-Shock Enforcer (AT-SE) but that is already a popular fanon
> 
> 
> All-Terrain Shock Enforcer (AT-SE) – Fractalsponge.net




Just thinking of weapons for the nonhumanoid one.. the items on the arms.. suggestion is blasters the tube part, then modular weapon pods are the big rectangular parts.

The AT-SE looks nice. how many of what weapons it has.. a big cannon on top.. two heavy weapons in chin, then at least 2 twin light blasters on.. not on cheeks but neck? little hard to tell.. and i think two hanging on back underside..?


----------



## Doc_Pippin

kronos182 said:


> Just thinking of weapons for the nonhumanoid one.. the items on the arms.. suggestion is blasters the tube part, then modular weapon pods are the big rectangular parts.
> 
> The AT-SE looks nice. how many of what weapons it has.. a big cannon on top.. two heavy weapons in chin, then at least 2 twin light blasters on.. not on cheeks but neck? little hard to tell.. and i think two hanging on back underside..?




Alternatively, they could be slug throwers as the under-barrel part resembles a helical box magazine


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Ok, that sounds good.


----------



## Doc_Pippin

Has anyone stated out tachikoma from GitS or the Iron Giant?


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well, there's this conversion for D20 Modern here: D20 Modern - Ghost in the Shell RPG . System is pretty changed, though (was written by Chris Diaz, who then went to make the "Amethyst" setting).

There's also this one: Gotta Love Those Cute Think-Tanks [Creature]


----------



## kronos182

Some more AT-ST variants.

*AT-TT*
The All-Terrain Tactical-Transport, or AT-TT, is a heavily modified AT-ST, featuring a set of arms mounted to the sides of the command pod. While this allows it to mount additional weapons and tactical flexibility, it does make it slower and heavier than a standard AT-ST, limiting how many can be carried by certain ships. While armed with the standard AT-ST weapons, with the concussion grenade launcher and twin light blasters mounted on the outside of the shoulders, the arms are fitted with a number of additional weapons, including a mass driver and four shot concussion missile launcher. It stands 29.7 feet and about 15 feet wide at the hips but the shoulders add another 15 feet to the total width, 3 squares wide (6 squares counting shoulders) and 3 squares long. The Empire has only fielded a few of these for elite units as they are expensive and require additional training, plus the additional maintenance required on these can limit their deployment.

Crew: 2
Passengers: 0
Cargo: 350 lbs
Init: +0
Maneuver: 0
Top Speed: 80 ft character scale, 80 (80) vehicle scale on flat terrain
Defense: 8
Hardness: 15
Hit Points: 89
Size: Huge (-2)
Purchase DC: 46
Restriction: Rare (+5)
Accessories: Military radio, headlights, first aid kit, chin mounted twin blaster cannons, twin light blaster cannons, concussion grenade launcher, weapon pod (2), sensors equivalent to mech mk III sensors, weapon link to HUD
Notes: Rough Terrain Design, Trample, Hanger Queen
Rough Terrain Design - All penalties for rough terrain are reduced by half.
Trample - The AT-TT can trample any vehicles or creatures up to 2 sizes smaller than it who's squares it moves through. The targets can make a Reflex save DC 15 for half damage.
Hanger Queen - Due to the complex systems, increase Repair DC by +5 and repair times by 25%.

WeaponDamageCriticalDamage TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazineChin Twin Blaster Cannons6d1020x2Fire175 ftSUnlimitedTwi Light Blasters4d1020x2Fire100 ftS, AUnlimitedConcussion Grenade Launcher4d6+1-Energy65 ftS20 GrenadesTrample1d620x2BludgeoningMelee

*Concussion Grenades*
Concussion grenades are small hand held, or launchable warheads based on the concussion missiles, only smaller, dealing 4d6+1 damage to a 20 foot burst radius, Reflex save DC 15 for half damage. PDC 15 for box of 5.

*Weapon Pod*
The arms of the AT-TT end in weapon pods, each mounting a mass driver firing a projectile over great distances and a three shot concussion missile launcher in the ammunition bin under the barrel of the mass driver, and a concussion rifle for additional anti-personnel work.

Weapon Pod (2)DamageCriticalDamage TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazineMass Drivervaries-varies200 ftSingle20 rounds eaConcussion Missile Launcher10d1019-20x2Energy4000 ftSemi3 missiles eaConcussion Rifle4d620x2Sonic50 ftSemiUnlimited

*Mass Driver*
This launcher uses magnetic principles to launch a projectile, typically concussion missiles, or other similar sized projectiles, including solid projectiles or bombs, at a target. This allows the craft to fire a variety of projectiles for different missions. The launcher has a range increment of 200 ft unless warhead specifies one.
_Incendiary_ - This projectile is packed with incendiary chemicals to burn large areas. Deals 7d6 fire to a 30 foot area, Reflex DC 16 for half, deals 3d6 fire damage for 2d4 rounds. PDC 17 for 5 missiles.
_KEW_ - This is a solid projectile that has a discarding sabot, shaped for armour piercing, used against targets with particle shielding against normal missiles. Deals 4d12, ignores 10 points of hardness, bypasses shielding, range increment 300 ft. PDC 19 for 5 projectiles.
_Fragment_ - This projectile, upon detonation releases shards of sharp metal over a large area that is deadly to infantry, but can also be used against aerial targets. Deals 6d6 slashing damage to a 40 ft radius, Reflex DC 18 for half damage. Organic creatures also suffer 1 point of bleeding damage each round, requiring a Treat Injury check DC 14 and 1 minute work, to stop, or magical healing. PDC 17 for 5.

*Concussion Rifle (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 4d6
Critical: x2
Damage Type: Sonic
Range Increment: 50 ft
Rate of Fire: S
Notes: Deals damage in a 10 foot radius, Reflex save 15 for half damage, plus target has to make a second Reflex save DC 16 or be knocked prone, a successful save the target is only staggered for 1 round.

*AT-TR*
The All-Terrain Tactical-Ranger, or AT-TR, is a modified AT-TT designed for surgical strikes and stealth missiles deep behind enemy lines, assigned to elite units. While armed with the standard AT-ST weapons, with the concussion grenade launcher and twin light blasters mounted on the outside of the shoulders, the arms are fitted with a number of additional weapons and tools. The AT-TR also mounts a number of stealth systems, including a holographic cloak that allows it to be rendered invisible or to disguise itself as other objects, as well as jamming systems. The feet are fitted with padding and systems to reduce its noise. It stands 29.7 feet and about 15 feet wide at the hips but the shoulders add another 15 feet to the total width, 3 squares wide (6 squares counting shoulders) and 3 squares long. The Empire has only fielded a few of these for elite units as they are expensive and require additional training, plus the additional maintenance required on these can limit their deployment.

Crew: 2
Passengers: 1
Cargo: 150 lbs
Init: +0
Maneuver: 0
Top Speed: 80 ft character scale, 80 (80) vehicle scale on flat terrain
Defense: 8
Hardness: 15
Hit Points: 85
Size: Huge (-2)
Purchase DC: 47
Restriction: Rare (+5)
Accessories: Military radio, headlights, first aid kit, chin mounted twin blaster cannons, twin light blaster cannons, concussion grenade launcher, arm pod (2), sensors equivalent to mech mk III sensors, weapon link to HUD, has enigma sensor suite, holographic cloak.
Notes: Rough Terrain Design, Trample, Hanger Queen
Rough Terrain Design - All penalties for rough terrain are reduced by half.
Trample - The AT-TT can trample any vehicles or creatures up to 2 sizes smaller than it who's squares it moves through. The targets can make a Reflex save DC 15 for half damage.
Hanger Queen - Due to the complex systems, increase Repair DC by +5 and repair times by 25%.

WeaponDamageCriticalDamage TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazineChin Twin Blaster Cannons6d1020x2Fire175 ftSUnlimitedTwin Light Blasters4d1020x2Fire100 ftS, AUnlimitedConcussion Grenade Launcher4d6+1-Energy65 ftS20 grenadesTrample1d620x2BludgeoningMelee

*Concussion Grenades*
Concussion grenades are small hand held, or launchable warheads based on the concussion missiles, only smaller, dealing 4d6+1 damage to a 20 foot burst radius, Reflex save DC 15 for half damage. PDC 15 for box of 5.

*Holographic Cloak*
The AT-TR is fitted with a holographic cloaking system, allowing it to disguise itself as another object. The system is most effective while the AT-TR is immobile, although it can disguise itself as another vehicle of similar size, or slightly larger. The system can also make the AT-TR appear invisible, however the system has troubles keeping the vehicle invisible while it is in motion.
While immobile and the system is active, disguising as another object of similar size, gains a +15 to Hide or Disguise checks. If in motion while disguising as another vehicle, only gains a +10 bonus to Disguise checks as the noise generator doesn't always make the correct noises for the correct vehicle 100% accurate. System can operate for 1 hour before needing a 20 minute reset. Alternatively, the system can be used to make the AT-TR appear invisible, while immobile, grants a +20 to Hide checks, or only +10 when moving at less than 50 feet per round, any faster and the system only blurs the shape of the AT-TR giving it a 10% miss chance. This way of using the system is more energy intensive and can only be used for a maximum of 15 minutes before needing to shut down for an hour.

*Jammers*
The AT-TR is fitted with active jammers that foul targeting systems, but when active, the jamming can be detected, if not pinpointed by sensors. While active, guided missiles and targeting systems suffer -2 to attack rolls within 3 miles of the AT-TR.

*Arm Pod*
The pods on the ends of the arms are fitted with a UV laser cannon for anti-vehicle sniper work, below which the large pod carries the systems for the jamming and holographic cloak as well as a set of retractable arms with hands, a rapid fire projectile launcher and a concussion rifle. The hands are fitted on retractable arms, appearing a skeletal, with a reach of up to 20 feet but only have a Strength of 20 and are only slightly larger than a normal humanoid's, allowing them to pick up and manipulate regular items, but at -2 to any rolls when using the hands.

Arm Pod (2)DamageCriticalDamage TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazineUV Laser Cannon4d1020x2Fire200 ftSingleUnlimitedProjectile Weapon3d1020x2Ballistic150 ftS, A3000 rdsConcussion Rifle4d620x2Sonic50 ftSUnlimited

*UV Laser Cannon*
The UV laser cannon fires a barely visible bolt, mostly in the UV spectrum, but a barely visible 'blur' in the air can be seen when it is fired, making it an excellent sniper weapon. Due to its design, normal anti-laser defenses are half as effective unless they specify UV lasers, and ignore 5 points of hardness/DR.

*Concussion Rifle (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 4d6
Critical: x2
Damage Type: Sonic
Range Increment: 50 ft
Rate of Fire: S
Notes: Deals damage in a 10 foot radius, Reflex save 15 for half damage, plus target has to make a second Reflex save DC 16 or be knocked prone, a successful save the target is only staggered for 1 round.

*AT-ME*
The All Terrain Mecha Enforcer, or AT-ME,  is a Galactic Empire experiment in using technology they acquired, in this case, mobile suit technology. While they were not able to make exact copies, and some of the technology is beyond them, they have made a functional unit, although lacking in performance compared to other mobile suits, but an added surprise against anyone familiar with normal Galactic Empire tactics. Although it has a humanoid form, it has a slightly bent over posture, and instead of a human-like head, it mounts the command pod of an AT-ST but has controls upgraded to make use of the new limbs, but are not as fine tuned as they'd like. The AT-MT retains the weapons of the command pod, the twin blaster cannons, twin light blasters and concussion grenade launcher, plus has a large handheld rotating laser cannon, a missile launcher that is stored over the shoulder flips up when needed, plus a shield for added defense. The pilot controls movement and the arms and any hand held weapon, while the gunner controls sensors, the concussion grenade launcher, twin light blasters and the concussion missile launcher. Either can control the twin blaster cannons, typically the pilot when not using the rotating lasers, or the gunner while the pilot is busy with movement or using the rotating laser cannon.

*AT-ME*
Size: Gargantuan (63 Ft) (-4)
Bonus Hit Points: 200
Superstructure: Duralloy
Hardness: 15
Armour: Duralloy Armour
Bonus to Defense: +4 (+8 armour -4 size) /+10 (+8 armour +6 shield -4 size)
Armour Penalty: -4
Reach: 15 ft
Strength Bonus: +18
Dexterity Penalty: -3
Speed: 30 ft, 50 (5) vehicle scale
Purchase DC: 46

Slots
Helmet Command Pod
Visor Class III Sensors, Command Pod
Cranium Command Pod
Back Improved Deep Space Thrusters
Left Arm Shield
Left Hand 1 (holding Gatling Laser Cannon)
Right Arm Gatling Laser Cannon
Right Hand Gatling Laser Cannon
Shoulder (left) Concussion Missile Launcher
Shoulder (right) (optional) 4 Concussion Missiles
Back Holder for Gatling Laser Cannon
Torso and Belt
Left Leg 1
Right Leg 1
Boots
Comm System

Standard Package Features:
Bonuses: -2 attack, darkvision 90 ft, +2 Navigate & Spot
Weapons: Pilot - Gatling Laser Cannon -2 ranged 7d10, 20, fire, 125 ft, A, unlimited; or
Twin Chin Blaser Cannons -2 ranged 6d10, 20, fire, 175 ft, s, unlimited; or
Slam +5 melee 2d8+19 blud, 20, 15 ft reach
Gunner - Twin light blasters -2 ranged 4d10, 20, fire, 100 ft; or
Concussion Grenade Launcher -2 range 4d6+1, -, energy, 65 ft, S, 20 grenades; or
Concussion Missile Launcher -2 ranged (+0 vs aircraft), 10d10, 19-20x2, energy, 4000 ft, 4 missiles.

*Command Pod*
This is the command pod from an AT-ST, with full sensors, weapons and seating for both crew members. The controls for the pilot has been modified to allow the pilot to pilot the AT-ME like a normal mech. It includes the twin blaster cannons, twin light blasters and concussion grenade launcher.

*Concussion Missile Launcher*
For heavy attacks outside of the range of the rotating laser cannon, or for attacking aircraft, the AT-ME carries a concussion missile launcher that rests over the back but flips up when in use over the shoulder. Takes the gunner a move action to ready the missile launcher, and a move action to retract it. Has 4 shot capacity. Each slot dedicated to ammunition holds 4 missiles, taking 1 full round to reload.

Concussion Missile (PL6)
Damage: 10d10
Critical: 19-20x2
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: 4000 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Large
Purchase DC: 23
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Notes: +2 to target ships of shuttle types or smaller.

*Gatling Laser Cannon*
This multi-barreled laser cannon unleashes a hail of laser blasts built for anti-armour purposes, although it has good power, it has short range for a laser cannon. Only fires in autofire mode, dealing 7d10 damage to a 20 ft by 20 foot area, Reflex save DC 19 for half damage, plus ignores 8 points of hardness to any target hit. It can be used by 1 hand by the AT-ME, but suffers a further -2 to attack rolls. The Gatling Laser Cannon has conditionally unlimited ammunition, but has a 100 shot capacitor, each time fired, uses 10 shots. Recharges at a rate of 1 shot every round.

*Shield*
The AT-ME carries a shield mounted on its left arm, unlike normal when left hand is being used to help hold the rotating laser cannon, the shield still provides its full bonus against any targets attacking from its front as the shield is mounted on gyros that help keep it positioned to help protect the AT-ME.
Equipment Slots: 1, hand or arm
Activation: None
Range Increment: Touch
Target: You
Duration: Persistent
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 6 + one-quarter the mech's base purchace DC
Restriction: Mil (+3)


----------



## kronos182

Quick, mass produced version of the baby Yoda mech. I may put together a few different versions with variant equipment, armour, etc. Probably a true Mandalorian version with Beskar armour. I need to stat up Beskar at some point as well.

*Yomech Mk1 aka Mandalorian Cradle*
This small mech was designed to allow small statured creatures to be more effective on the battlefield by giving them a means of wielding heavier weapons and armour. Developed on a design from a possible alternate timeline where The Mandalorian created a battle suit for The Child to keep him safe and aid in his own protection. It has a rounded body, with a hatch on top which is the cockpit for small beings to sit, has two long-thin, but strong arms based on combat droids, with two reverse jointed legs that while it has a slow bouncing walk, is actually fairly quick in that it can spring into motion quickly and also allows it to make impressive leaps. The left arm is fitted with a rotating triple barreled blaster, a four tube rocket launcher is attached to the back and raises over one shoulder before firing. The right hand is free to use any normal sized weapons, or used in melee combat.

*Yomech Mk1 (PL6)*
Size: Medium
Bonus Hit Points: 40
Superstructure: Duralloy
Hardness: 15
Armour: Alumisteel
Bonus to Defense: +5
Armour Penalty: -6
Reach: 5 ft
Strength Bonus: +4
Dexterity Penalty: -1
Speed: 25 ft
Purchase DC: 37 Res-Mil (+2 to +3)

Slots
Torso: Cockpit
Left arm: Triple Barrel Blaster
Right arm: 1 slot.
Shoulder: 4-Tube Rocket Launcher
Belt: Class II Sensor System
Belt: Oracle Targeting System Mk1
Comm System

Standard Package Features: Only Tiny to Small sized creatures can pilot the Yomech, with Tiny requiring mech operation feat or armour: powered proficiency, and small requiring armour: powered proficiency.
Bonuses: +2 Navigate and Spot, +4 Jump, +1 attack rolls.
Weapons: Triple Blaster +1 ranged 3d8+2, 20, fire, 150 ft, S/A Unlimited; or
4-Tube Rocket Launcher +1 range varies, -, varies, 200 ft, S, 8 rockets; or
Slam +2 melee 1d4+2, bludgeoning

*Triple Blaster*
This triple barreled blaster rotates the three barrels quickly to give a rapid fire  capability while keeping the barrels cooler, it trades heavy damage for greater range and improved targeting while on autofire. Autofire attacks suffer half penalties to a minimum of -1 to attack rolls. Reflex save DC 16 for half damage.

*4-Tube Rocket Launcher*
This is a fairly standard rocket launcher, with four launch tubes each holding 2 rockets each, typically uses fragmentation or explosive rockets. Can use commonly found rockets (similar to LAWs.
Most typically are Explosive (6d6, fire, 30 ft radius, Reflex DC 15 for half), Fragmentation (5d6, slashing, 30 ft radius, Reflex save DC 15 for half).


----------



## Doc_Pippin

I always thought of Bes'kar as Adamantine with lightsaber & energy resistances


----------



## kronos182

*Bacta*
Bacta is a thick, gelatinous substance with seemingly magical healing properties, able to help the body regrow tissue, including nerves, skin and muscles, with reduced or no scarring. It is a mixture of kavam and alazhi bacteria combined with amboria fluid. Bacta can be administered several ways, immersion within a bacta tank, the most common and effective method, patches which only affect the area under the patch and around it, are most common in medkits and are easier to transport, direct injection, or a salve.
Bacta is effective on nearly all lifeforms, with very few suffering from any ill effects, with a few people having allergic reactions, thus making bacta a universal healing agent found anywhere.

*Bacta Patches*
These patches, placed upon an injury stop bleeding, heals 1d4 hp and while worn during rest increases natural healing by 50%, reduces scaring by half. Only effective for 12 hours. Takes a move action to apply a bacta patch.
Weight: 5 oz.
PDC: 9 for pack of 5 patches.

*Bacta Salve*
This salve is an antibiotic healing remedy, smeared onto burns and wounds on the skin. It is a web, stringy, goopy jelly-like substance that has a vile chemical smell found in tubes or jars. Applied as a full round action heals 1d6 hp, promotes 25% faster natural healing when resting for at least 6 hours, then its effects wear off.
Weight: Tube 10 oz with 5 applications, jar 30 oz with 15 applications.
PDC: 8 for 3 tubes, 12 for 3 jars.

*Bacta Tank*
This 8 foot tall tank is designed to hold standard sized humanoid, completely submerged in bacta, allowing every part of them to be affected. While submerged, the creature is fitted with a breathing apparatus so they can breath, and the tank has several monitoring devices to allow an attending doctor to monitor the subject's bodily functions and can administer additional medicines as needed, or adjust the temperature. While submerged, the subject gains Fast Heal 5, if affected by any diseases or poisons, can make a new Fort save at +5 every minute until they make a successful save and are cured. Ability damage, including damage from poisons and diseases, heals at a rate of 1 point every hour submerged. Broken bones are healed, but missing limbs and organs can't be regrown.
Weight: 500 lbs for tank and attached monitoring equipment, bacta adds another 300 lbs, plus weight of subject. The tank needs to be flushed and the bacta filtered after each use, taking about 1 hour, and can be used on 10 patients before needing to be completely replaced with fresh bacta.
PDC: 25 for tank, 15 to refill the tank of bacta.


----------



## Doc_Pippin

Spoiler: What about the Bacta Suit


----------



## marcoasalazarm

A Bacta Suit I guess is like a Bacta Tank, only that you can move around with it... with a lot of caution. It only provides an extremely meager amount of cushioning (mostly in case you fall over, _not_ attacks). Because it lacks face covering, I guess it's meant as a kind of "portable Bacta Tank" and only to be used if there aren't head injuries.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> A Bacta Suit I guess is like a Bacta Tank, only that you can move around with it... with a lot of caution. It only provides an extremely meager amount of cushioning (mostly in case you fall over, _not_ attacks). Because it lacks face covering, I guess it's meant as a kind of "portable Bacta Tank" and only to be used if there aren't head injuries.




I just haven't gotten to that one yet.


----------



## Doc_Pippin

marcoasalazarm said:


> A Bacta Suit I guess is like a Bacta Tank, only that you can move around with it... with a lot of caution. It only provides an extremely meager amount of cushioning (mostly in case you fall over, _not_ attacks). Because it lacks face covering, I guess it's meant as a kind of "portable Bacta Tank" and only to be used if there aren't head injuries.




It would also work great against bludgeoning attempts and it would use/waste less Bacta than a traditional tank


----------



## kronos182

Doc_Pippin said:


> It would also work great against bludgeoning attempts and it would use/waste less Bacta than a traditional tank



Yeah, good for maybe one or 2 light bludgeoning attacks before it breaks (couple of normal people punching it, not athletes). I don't think it's designed to take a lot of abuse.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

If I had to guess, the design has enough sturdiness for a degree of rough stuff happening while attending a patient (GM call on what, of course).


----------



## Doc_Pippin

marcoasalazarm said:


> If I had to guess, the design has enough sturdiness for a degree of rough stuff happening while attending a patient (GM call on what, of course).




Exactly, plus the durability of materials are much much higher in the SW universe, for all we know its a super thin layer of dura-plastic and is all but impenetrable to normal bludgeoning attacks, like a baseball bat would just be stopped by the fluid padding. The portable briefcase sized control and Bacta filter thing means it was built to be mobile if needed to I would guess it is hardier than it looks. I think it would be great for high speed impacts or falls kind of like a Zorb as well as protecting a patient from self harm via flailing etc. when they wake up in an unfamiliar location. The only thing that would likely ruin it is a slashing or piercing attack draining the cushioning Bacta padding, after which the suit would only serve to be a hindrance. Also movement speed would be limited by carrying capacity because even with reduced Bacta in use it would still be pretty heavy.


----------



## kronos182

*Mid Level TIE Pilot*
These TIE pilots have survived multiple battles, making them far more skilled than other TIE pilots, usually leading squadrons or moved to elite squadrons and given the chance to pilot more advanced craft such as the TIE Interceptors, Strikers, or even TIE Advanced and Defenders.

*TIE Pilot Mid Level (Ordinary Fast 3/Dedicated 3)*
Type: Human
Size: Medium
CR: 6
Hit Points: 33 hp (3d8+6 plus 3d6+6)
Mas: 13
Init: +2
Speed: 30 ft (30 ft)
Defense: 19 (Class +6, +3 Dex, +3 equipment armour)
BAB/Grp: +4 / +6
FS/Reach: 5 ft/ 5 ft
Attacks: +6 melee unarmed strike (1d3+1 nonlethal), +7 ranged blaster pistol (3d8, 20x2, fire, 40 ft, 50 box)
Special Attacks: Co-Ordinate Attack
Special Qualities: Co-Ordinate Defense, Formation Flying
Allegiances: Galactic Empire
Saves: Fort +3, Reflex +6, Will +3
Reputation: +2
Abilities: Str 14, Dex 16, Con 13, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 8
Occupation: Military (Knowledge Tactics, Pilot)
Skills: Balance +4, Computer Use +4, Drive +4, Knowledge Tactics +6, Jump +2, Listen +5, Hide +5, Move Silently +5, Navigate +3, Pilot +10, Profession (Soldier) +4, Read/write Common, Search +4, Spot +5, Survival +4, Tumble +4
Feats: Simple Weapons Proficiency, Light Armour Proficiency, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Starship Operation (Ultralight), Starship Gunnery, Starship Dodge, Starship Strafe
Talents:
Possessions: TIE Pilot Armour, Blaster Pistol, 3 power packs, comlink (military radio),
Action Points:

*Combat*
TIE Pilots are trained in basic combat tactics for when they are caught outside their fighters, but they shine when in their craft. Trained to work in groups making their attacks even more effective.

*Imperial Indoctoration*
Due to the physical and mental conditioning members of the Imperial academies receive, graduates are conditioned and are incredibly loyal to the Empire and the Emperor. Imperials gain +1 to saves against fear and +1 to all Cha checks related to their allegiance: Galactic Empire.

*Co-Ordinate Attack*
When the TIE Pilot is part of a wing made up of other TIE Pilots, each TIE pilot successfully using the Aid Other action to increase the wing commander's attack roll also adds half their weapon damage, similar to fire-linked weapons. This is due to the pilots training to work together for concentrated attacks.

*Co-Ordinate Defense*
Not only is TIE pilot training help to co-ordinate their attacks, but also for their defense. Instead of the normal +1 cover bonus to the wing commander's Defense, adds the normal +1 plus an additional +1 per 2 wingman in the wing.

*Formation Flying*
Due to their extensive training in flying in groups and co-ordinating their movements, allowing them to move in large groups. TIE pilots can create a wing of up to 8 TIE fighters of the same type. However for each craft above the standard four increases any Pilot checks DC's for maneuvers by +1.


*Stormtrooper Mid Level*
These stormtroopers have survived many battles and become squad leaders or move on to elite squads, some even eventually moving to command positions or joining the Deathtrooper corps.

*Stormtrooper Mid Level (4 Tough Ord/ 2 Strong)*
Type: Human
Size: Medium
CR: 5
Hit Points: 43 hp (4d10+4 plus 2d8+2)
Mas: 12
Init: +6
Speed: 20 ft (30 ft)
Defense: 23 (Class +5, +2 Dex, +6 equipment armour)
BAB/Grp: +5 / +7
FS/Reach: 5 ft/ 5 ft
Attacks: +7 ranged E-11 blaster rifle (3d10, 20x2, fire, 60 ft), or +7 melee unarmed (1d3+2 nonlethal), or other weapons equipped
Special Attacks:
Special Qualities: Imperial Indoctoration, Co-Ordinate Attack, Co-Ordinate Defense, Wall of Stormtroopers
Allegiances: Galactic Empire
Saves: Fort +5, Reflex +4, Will +2
Reputation: +1
Abilities: Str 14, Dex 14, Con 13, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 10
Occupation: Military (Knowledge Tactics, Survival)
Skills: Balance +4, Climb +4, Computer Use +2, Concentration +4, Demolitions +2Intimidate +4, Knowledge (Tactics) +5, Listen +2, Move Silently +4, Read/Write Basic, Speak Basic, Search +5, Spot +5, Survival +7
Feats: Simple Weapons Proficiency, Light Armour Proficiency, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Medium Armour Proficiency, Advanced Firearms Proficiency, Point Blank Shot, Improved Initiative
Talents:
Possessions: E-11 blaster, Stormtrooper armour, 1d4 thermal detonators, grapple tag and 50 ft line, 3 power packs

*Combat*
In combat, Stormtroopers are shoot first and ask questions later type unless ordered to use stun, they will use lethal force always. Groups of stormtroopers can be particularly deadly as they put up a wall of blaster fire.

*Imperial Indoctoration*
Due to the physical and mental conditioning members of the Imperial academies receive, graduates are conditioned and are incredibly loyal to the Empire and the Emperor. Imperials gain +1 to saves against fear and +1 to all Cha checks related to their allegiance: Galactic Empire.

*Co-Ordinate Attack*
When the stormtrooper is part of a squad of other stormtroopers (of any type up to 5 troopers total) within 15 feet, each stormtrooper successfully using the Aid Other action to increase the squad leader's attack roll also adds half their weapon damage, similar to fire-linked weapons. This is due to the troopers training to work together for concentrated attacks.

*Co-Ordinate Defense*
Not only is stormtrooper training help to co-ordinate their attacks, but also for their defense when using the Aid Other for defense. Instead of the normal +1 cover bonus to the trooper's Defense, adds the normal +1 plus an additional +1 per 2 stormtroopers in the squad up to 5 troopers in total all within 15 feet of each other.

*Wall of Stormtroopers*
Stormtroopers training is designed around strength in numbers. The more Empire allies around them, the better they function. For every 5 Empire allies, the Stormtrooper gains +1 morale bonus to Defense and Attack rolls within 30 feet, up to a maximum bonus of +5.

*Scout Trooper*
Scout troopers, also known as biker scouts, are specially trained stormtroopers, used in a range of missions mostly involved in reconnaissance and sniper work. They were also trained in melee combat and crowd control as they were at times the first on the scene. To aid the scout troopers in getting around for their patrols and reconnaissance work, they were usually assigned 614-AvA speeder bikes, then later the newer 74-Z speeder bikes.

*Scout Trooper Low Level (1 Tough Ord/ 1 Fast Ord)*
Type: Human
Size: Medium
CR: 2
Hit Points: 15 hp (1d10+1 plus 1d8+1)
Mas: 12
Init: +2
Speed: 30 ft (30 ft)
Defense: 20 (Class +4, +2 Dex, +4 equipment armour)
BAB/Grp: +0 / +2
FS/Reach: 5 ft/ 5 ft
Attacks: +2 ranged EC-17 hold-out blaster (3d6, 20x2, fire, 30 ft), or +2 melee unarmed (1d3+2 nonlethal), or other weapons equipped
Special Attacks:
Special Qualities: Imperial Indoctoration, Co-Ordinate Attack, Co-Ordinate Defense, Wall of Stormtroopers, Cover Use
Allegiances: Galactic Empire
Saves: Fort +2, Reflex +3, Will +0
Reputation: +1
Abilities: Str 13, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 10
Occupation: Military (Knowledge Tactics, Survival)
Skills: Balance +3, Climb +3, Concentration +3, Drive +4, Intimidate +2, Knowledge (Tactics) +3, Listen +2, Move Silently +4, Navigate +2, Read/Write Basic, Speak Basic, Search +2, Spot +2, Survival +2
Feats: Simple Weapons Proficiency, Light Armour Proficiency, Medium Armour Proficiency, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Advanced Firearms Proficiency
Talents:
Possessions: EC-14 hold-out blaster pistol, Scout trooper armour, 1d4+2 thermal detonators, grapple tag and 50 ft line, 3 power packs, electrobinoculars. Alternate weapon E-11s Sniper rifle.

*Scout Trooper Mid Level (2 Tough Ord/ 4 Fast Ord)*
Type: Human
Size: Medium
CR: 6
Hit Points: 38 hp (2d10+2 plus 4d8+4)
Mas: 12
Init: +2
Speed: 30 ft (30 ft)
Defense: 23 (Class +7, +2 Dex, +4 equipment armour)
BAB/Grp: +4 / +6
FS/Reach: 5 ft/ 5 ft
Attacks: +6 ranged EC-17 hold-out blaster (3d6, 20x2, fire, 30 ft), or +6 melee unarmed (1d3+2 nonlethal), or other weapons equipped
Special Attacks:
Special Qualities: Imperial Indoctoration, Co-Ordinate Attack, Co-Ordinate Defense, Wall of Stormtroopers, Cover Use
Allegiances: Galactic Empire
Saves: Fort +4, Reflex +4, Will +1
Reputation: +2
Abilities: Str 13, Dex 15, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 10
Occupation: Military (Knowledge Tactics, Survival)
Skills: Balance +3, Climb +5, Concentration +5, Drive +6, Intimidate +2, Knowledge (Tactics) +5, Listen +4, Move Silently +4, Navigate +4, Read/Write Basic, Speak Basic, Search +4, Spot +6, Survival +6, Swim +3
Feats: Simple Weapons Proficiency, Light Armour Proficiency, Medium Armour Proficiency, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Advanced Firearms Proficiency, Athletic, Surface Vehicle Operation (speeder bike), Far Shot
Talents:
Possessions: EC-14 hold-out blaster pistol, Scout trooper armour, 1d4+2 thermal detonators, grapple tag and 50 ft line, 3 power packs, electrobinoculars, speeder bike. Alternate weapon E-11s Sniper rifle.

*Combat*
The scout troopers are stormtroopers that are discovered to have an aptitude for sniper work, reconnaissance and able to work alone or small groups. Usually found individually or in pairs, they use their speeder bikes to move about quickly. If they have time to prepare, they will find a good spot to act as a sniper and support other stormtroopers.

*Imperial Indoctoration*
Due to the physical and mental conditioning members of the Imperial academies receive, graduates are conditioned and are incredibly loyal to the Empire and the Emperor. Imperials gain +1 to saves against fear and +1 to all Cha checks related to their allegiance: Galactic Empire.

*Co-Ordinate Attack*
When the stormtrooper is part of a squad of other stormtroopers (of any type up to 5 troopers total) within 15 feet, each stormtrooper successfully using the Aid Other action to increase the squad leader's attack roll also adds half their weapon damage, similar to fire-linked weapons. This is due to the troopers training to work together for concentrated attacks.

*Co-Ordinate Defense*
Not only is stormtrooper training help to co-ordinate their attacks, but also for their defense when using the Aid Other for defense. Instead of the normal +1 cover bonus to the trooper's Defense, adds the normal +1 plus an additional +1 per 2 stormtroopers in the squad up to 5 troopers in total all within 15 feet of each other.

*Wall of Stormtroopers*
Stormtroopers training is designed around strength in numbers. The more Empire allies around them, the better they function. For every 5 Empire allies, the Stormtrooper gains +1 morale bonus to Defense and Attack rolls within 30 feet, up to a maximum bonus of +5.

*Cover Use*
The scout trooper is trained to use cover and concealment to their best advantage while lying in wait for a target. As a full round action, they can secure him or herself better than normal. So long as the scout trooper does not move, the scout trooper will now gain cover or concealment, as appropriate, one step better than normal. For example, if the trooper has positioned around a corner, they would normally gain one-half cover. By spending a full round action positioning properly, the scout trooper will now gain three-quarters cover. Note that this can effectively place the scout trooper in total cover while still able to fire, if he/she uses nine-tenths cover.

*Equipment

EC-17 Hold-Out Blaster*
This blaster is standard issue hold-out blaster pistol assigned to scout troopers. The compact designed features a built-in targeting scope. A pressure-sensitive grip is located on the weapons left side made it easier to fire while wearing gloves.

*EC-17 Hold Out Blaster (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)* 
Damage: 3d6
Critical: 20
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: 30 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: small
Weight: 2.5 lbs
Ammo: 50 box
Purchase DC: 18 Mil (+3)
Notes: Can be fired even with heavy gloves.
*
E-11s Sniper Rifle*
The E-11s is a sniper rifle version of the E-11 built by BlasTech Industries, using the frame and internal systems of the successful E-11, but the frame is modified with a larger stock and a long barrel for greater range and accuracy.

*E-11s Sniper Rifle (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 3d10
Critical: X3
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 130ft.
Rate of Fire: Single
Weight: 9.5 lbs.
Magazine: 100 Box.
Size: Large
Purchase DC: 23
Restriction: Mil (+3)
This weapon came from the factory with a scope, and HUD targeting link. However, the HUD program is incompatible with most systems on the market, and requires a DC 30 computer use check to align it properly

*Scout Trooper Scout Armour (Medium)*
Type: Tactical
Equip. Bonus: +4
Nonprof. Bonus: +2
Max Dex Bonus: +5
Armor Penalty: -3
Speed (30 ft): 30 ft.
Weight: 21 lb.
Purchase DC: 20
Restriction: Mil (+3)
A lighter variety of stormtrooper armor are the scout armors. These lighter suits allow for increased movement and are used by the snipers and scouts of the Empire. Some suits have camo patterns painted on them, providing a +6 bonus to Hide checks in the environment the camo is designed for.


----------



## kronos182

*614-AvA Speeder Bike*
The 614-AvA speeder bike, also known as the Lothal Speeder Bike, manufactured by Aratech Repulsor Company is a small, fast, lightweight speeder designed as a portable scout vehicle that can be packed into a larger vehicle. It is more akin to a swoop than a full-fledge speeder as it consisted of little more than a combination repulsor drive-thurster pack, control pod, a set of variable geometry control surfaces mounted on a pair of stout frame rails. The rails are telescopic, allowing the bike to collapse to roughly a third of its full size with no tools. With the push of a button, the rails retract and control surfaces fold to collapse it into a roughly 4 foot square for easier transportation. A pair of blasters are fitted under the forward control surfaces.
The 614-AvA is 15 feet long (3 squares) and 3.5 feet wide (1 square),

Crew: 1
Passengers: 1
Cargo: 30 lbs
Init: +0
Maneuver: +2
Top Speed: 410 (41)
Defense: 10
Hardness: 8
Hit Points: 18
Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 25
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: Fold System
Fold System - With a push of a button, the bike retracts as a full round action, filling only a 5 foot by 2.5 foot area. Pushing the button again the bike will expand to its full size as a full round action.


WeaponDamageCriticalDamage TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazineTwin Blasters4d1020Fire90 ftS, AUnlimited

*74-Z Speeder*
The 74-Z Speeder is the standard speeder bike used by the Galactic Empire roughly around the time of the destruction of the first Deathstar. The bike is designed for speed and maneuverability, and unfortunately isn't as well reinforced as other military bikes. A pair of tiny ion turbines provide thrust, and a surprisingly intelligent fly-by-wire system controlled the forward-mounted steering vanes and mid-mounted maneuver control unit to keep the bike upright and on the level. The 74-Z is controlled by a set of handlebars and rear-set foot pegs with foot-controlled yaw and pitch controls. While the instrument panel is rudimentary at best, with indicators for heat, boost, coolant and turbine pressure, the onboard simple optical sensors, and comlink can link to the scout trooper's helmet HUD. The 74-Z also came with a close range comlink jammer to prevent communications of rebel insurgents. For weapons, the 74-Z is fitted with a light blaster cannon fitted under the body below the rails that connect the control vanes.

Crew: 1
Passengers: 1
Cargo: 25 lbs
Init: +1
Maneuver: +2
Top Speed: 545 (54)
Defense: 10
Hardness: 6
Hit Points: 20
Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 26
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: HUD uplink, military radio/comlink, comlink jammer (500 ft radius),
Fold System - With a push of a button, the bike retracts as a full round action, filling only a 5 foot by 2.5 foot area. Pushing the button again the bike will expand to its full size as a full round action.


WeaponDamageCriticalDamage TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazineBlaster Cannon4d1020Fire110 ftS, AUnlimited


----------



## kronos182

*Corporal Drelosyn, Scout Trooper*
Corporal Drelosyn is a scout trooper from Coruscant, where he honed his piloting skills by racing swoops in the underworld. He isn't as good as a sniper, but few other scout troopers can match his skills on a speeder bike, making him a deadly opponent while controlling one.

*Scout Trooper Mid Level (2 Tough Ord/ 3 Fast Ord)*
Type: Human
Size: Medium
CR: 5
Hit Points: 33 hp (2d10+2 plus 3d8+3)
Mas: 12
Init: +2
Speed: 30 ft (30 ft)
Defense: 23 (Class +7, +3 Dex, +4 equipment armour)
BAB/Grp: +4 / +6
FS/Reach: 5 ft/ 5 ft
Attacks: +7 ranged EC-17 hold-out blaster (3d6, 20x2, fire, 30 ft), or +5 melee unarmed (1d3+1 nonlethal), or other weapons equipped
Special Attacks:
Special Qualities: Imperial Indoctoration, Co-Ordinate Attack, Co-Ordinate Defense, Wall of Stormtroopers, Cover Use
Allegiances: Galactic Empire
Saves: Fort +4, Reflex +5, Will +1
Reputation: +2
Abilities: Str 11, Dex 17, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 9
Occupation: Military (Knowledge Tactics, Survival)
Skills: Balance +4, Climb +4, Concentration +4, Drive +9, Knowledge (Tactics) +5, Listen +4, Move Silently +5, Navigate +4, Read/Write Basic, Speak Basic, Search +4, Spot +6, Survival +3, Swim +2
Feats: Simple Weapons Proficiency, Light Armour Proficiency, Medium Armour Proficiency, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Advanced Firearms Proficiency, Athletic, Surface Vehicle Operation (speeder bike), Drive-By Attack
Talents:
Possessions: EC-14 hold-out blaster pistol, Scout trooper armour, 1d4+2 thermal detonators, grapple tag and 50 ft line, 3 power packs, electrobinoculars, speeder bike. Alternate weapon E-11s Sniper rifle.

*Combat*
Drelosyn is a typical scout trooper except for his skills with a speeder bike, which lands him assignments as first responder and interception of insurgents. He is a deadly vehicle combatant, making him a bane against any infantry that he hunts down.

*Imperial Indoctoration*
Due to the physical and mental conditioning members of the Imperial academies receive, graduates are conditioned and are incredibly loyal to the Empire and the Emperor. Imperials gain +1 to saves against fear and +1 to all Cha checks related to their allegiance: Galactic Empire.

*Co-Ordinate Attack*
When the stormtrooper is part of a squad of other stormtroopers (of any type up to 5 troopers total) within 15 feet, each stormtrooper successfully using the Aid Other action to increase the squad leader's attack roll also adds half their weapon damage, similar to fire-linked weapons. This is due to the troopers training to work together for concentrated attacks.

*Co-Ordinate Defense*
Not only is stormtrooper training help to co-ordinate their attacks, but also for their defense when using the Aid Other for defense. Instead of the normal +1 cover bonus to the trooper's Defense, adds the normal +1 plus an additional +1 per 2 stormtroopers in the squad up to 5 troopers in total all within 15 feet of each other.

*Wall of Stormtroopers*
Stormtroopers training is designed around strength in numbers. The more Empire allies around them, the better they function. For every 5 Empire allies, the Stormtrooper gains +1 morale bonus to Defense and Attack rolls within 30 feet, up to a maximum bonus of +5.

*Cover Use*
The scout trooper is trained to use cover and concealment to their best advantage while lying in wait for a target. As a full round action, they can secure him or herself better than normal. So long as the scout trooper does not move, the scout trooper will now gain cover or concealment, as appropriate, one step better than normal. For example, if the trooper has positioned around a corner, they would normally gain one-half cover. By spending a full round action positioning properly, the scout trooper will now gain three-quarters cover. Note that this can effectively place the scout trooper in total cover while still able to fire, if he/she uses nine-tenths cover.

*Vehicle Combatant*
Drelosyn is quite skilled at using the weapons of the vehicle he is piloting, particularly speeders. While driving a vehicle, gains +1 to attack rolls with a single onboard weapon. While piloting a speeder, gain +2 to attack rolls with one on board weapon, deals 1 extra die of damage on the first attack that round with the weapon and gains a +1 bonus to Dodge. Drelosyn can only gain the bonus to attack roll and damage with one selected weapon, He can change the weapon selected at the beginning of his next turn.

*Speeder Bike Expert*
While driving a speeder bike or swoop, Drelosyn gains +1 to Initiative and the vehicle gains +1 maneuver and with a Pilot check DC 19 can increase speed by 25% for 1d4+1 rounds but suffers -2 to Drive checks to perform maneuvers and tricks.


*EC-17 Hold-Out Blaster*
This blaster is standard issue hold-out blaster pistol assigned to scout troopers. The compact designed features a built-in targeting scope. A pressure-sensitive grip is located on the weapons left side made it easier to fire while wearing gloves.

Damage: 3d6
Critical: 20
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: 30 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: small
Weight: 2.5 lbs
Ammo: 50 box
Purchase DC: 18 Mil (+3)
Notes: Can be fired even with heavy gloves.

*Scout Trooper Scout Armour (Medium)*
Type: Tactical
Equip. Bonus: +4
Nonprof. Bonus: +2
Max Dex Bonus: +5
Armor Penalty: -3
Speed (30 ft): 30 ft.
Weight: 21 lb.
Purchase DC: 20
Restriction: Mil (+3)
A lighter variety of stormtrooper armor are the scout armors. These lighter suits allow for increased movement and are used by the snipers and scouts of the Empire. Some suits have camo patterns painted on them, providing a +6 bonus to Hide checks in the environment the camo is designed for.

Edit: updated Vehicle Combatant with a little bonus damage with the first attack, and the bonus only affects 1 weapon for the round, but can switch weapons if the vehicle has more than one weapon the next round.


----------



## kronos182

Here's another Tetsu Fiend to throw against your PCs

*Tetsu Hi No Kawa*
The Hi No Kawa, or Iron Fire River appears as an armoured centaur wearing samurai-like armour, but instead of human skin on the upper body and hair on the horse part are covered in red scaly skin. The face is slightly elongated with the mouth is filled with needle-like teeth, but the fiend usually has a stern determined expression. Two large, thick, sharp curved horns jut from its forehead. Instead of a tail made of hair, the tail is made five long rat-like tails that end in bone clubs with spikes sticking out. The Tetsu Hi No Kawa excel at charging into combat, impaling them on their lances and crushing them beneath their hooves. After their initial charge, they will circle around infantry and slash with their swords. When they can't charge into melee combat they will use their bows.


*Tetsu Hi No Kawa Fiend*
Size: Large
Type: Outsider
CR: 7
Hit Dice: 8d8+24; 63 HP
Mas: 16
Init: +1
Speed: 50 ft
Defense: 21, touch 11, flat-footed 20 (+1 Dex, -1 Size, +8 Natural, +3 light samurai armour)
BAB: +8/+3
Grapple: +15
Attack: lance +15 melee (2d6+7 plus 1d6 fire, 20x3) or tachi +15 melee (2d8+7 plus 1d6 fire, 20x2), or long bow +8 ranged (1d8+5)
Full Attack: lance +15/+10 melee (2d6+5 plus 1d6 fire, 20x3) and hooves +8 (1d6+3) or
tachi +15/+10 melee (2d8+7 plus 1d6 fire, 20x2) and hooves +8 (1d6+3) or
Long bow +8/+3 ranged (1d8+5)
FS: 10 ft by 5 ft
Reach: 5 ft, 10 ft with lance
Special Attack: Fiery Charge
Special Qualities: Damage reduction 15/ballistic, darkvision 60 ft, fire resistance 20, immunities, Cavalry Charge, wounding weapon;
Alignment: evil, law
Saves: Fort +9, Ref +7, Will +7
Abilities: Str 20, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 10
Skills: Balance +6, Escape Artist +4, Hide +4, Intimidate +10, Jump +9, Knowledge (arcane lore) +4, Knowledge (behavioral science) +4, Knowledge (Tactics) +6, Listen +11, Move Silently +5, Read/Write Abyssal, Japanese, English, Search +9, Speak Abyssal, Japanese, English, Spot +11  Survival +7
Feats: Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Weapon Focus (tetsu hi no kawa tachi), Weapon Focus (tetsu hi no kawa lance), Power Attack
Possessions: Light Samurai armour, masterwork (+1) composite long bow (Str +5), 50 arrows.
Advancement: By character class.

*Combat*
The Tetsu Hi No Kawa lives for combat, charging in with its lance then switching to its tachi once in close. It will use its Fiery Charge typically in the first round of combat if it can, and if facing particularly powerful foes, or those of holy types will rush out of melee combat and use its Fiery Charge again once its recharged. 

*Damage Reduction 15/Ballistic (Ex):* A Tetsu Hi No Kawa ignores the first 15 points of damage by any non-ballistic weapon.
*Fire Resistance 20 (Ex):* A Tetsu Hi No Kawa ignores the first 20 points of damage from any attack that deals fire damage.
*Immunities (Ex):* A tetsu hi no kawa is immune to slashing weapons.
*Cavalry Charge (Ex):* A tetsu hi no kawa is considered to be mounted for determining the effects of a charge attack with lances. Gains +4 to attack rolls while charging with a lance and does not take penalty to its Defense as a result of its charge.
*Tetsu Hi No Kawa Tachi (Su):* The sword wielded by the Tetsu Hi No Kawa is an extension of the fiend itself, counts as a magical +2 weapon, aligned with evil and deals an additional 1d6 points of fire damage. If the fiend is disarmed, the sword disappears immediately and returns to the fiend's hand the next round.
*Tetsu Hi No Kawa Lance (Su):* The lance wielded by the Tetsu Hi No Kawa is an extension of the fiend itself, counts as a magical +2 weapon, aligned with evil and deals an additional 1d6 fire damage, and on a critical hit deals 2d6 fire damage. If the fiend is disarmed or lets go of the lance, it reappears in a holder or its hand if so desired the next round.
*Wounding Weapon (Su):* weapons wielded by the Tetsu Hi No Kawa can inflict terrible wounds that bleed profusely. In addition to the normal damage the weapon deals, the target takes 1 point of damage that round and each subsequent round from bleeding. Multiple wounds from a wounding weapon result in cumulative bleeding loss (two wounds for 2 points of damage per round, and so on). A successful Treat Injury check (DC 15) or the application of any cure spell stops the bleeding. The weapon does not retain this ability out of the fiend's hands, although any wounds it has inflicted continue to bleed.
*Fiery Charge (Su):* Once every 1d6 rounds usable only 4 times per day, the Tetsu Hi No Kawa can engulf itself in unholy flames and make a powerful charge attack as a full round action. This attack can be made against a single target within 150 feet, suffers -3 to attack rolls (after bonuses from Cavalry Charge) and the attack is considered a critical on a natural roll of 19 or 20 and deals x4 damage instead of the weapon's normal critical modifier, deals weapon damage plus an additional 5d6 fire and unholy damage (half fire, half unholy damage, which is doubled against celestials and good or holy creatures). The 5d6 fire/unholy damage is not multiplied on a critical hit. From the point where the Tetsu Hi No Kawa starts from to where it ends its Fiery Charge, a line of fire, that is 10 feet high,  is left for 1d4+1 rounds that deals 2d6 fire before they are extinguished. The flames can only be put out by being smothered completely or holy water is used.


----------



## kronos182

*Maggia*
The Maggia is an international crime syndicate that originated in southern Europe but has expended throughout Europe and the Americas. Their primary activities revolve around loan-sharking, illegal gambling, narcotics, protection rackets and prostitution.
The Maggia is consisted of many 'families', which are all independent of each other, with each controlling a different territory. While they don't cooperate much less coordinate with each other, they normally agree not to interfere with each other, although some families have alliances with others, or control groups of families.


*Maggia Bodyguard*
The Maggia bodyguard are some of the more visible members of the Maggia, protecting important members, homes and businesses. They are often seen wearing suits and hats, with the more well off families providing expensive suits with concealed armour built into the suits. They are armed with weapons that are modelled after the infamous tommy guns to give them a 'classic gangster' look.

*Maggia Bodyguard Low-Level (Tough Ord 1/Strong Ord 1)*
CR: 1
Size: Medium
Type: Human
Hit Points: 1d10+2 plus 1d8+2, 14 HP
Mass: 15
Init: +1
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 16, touch 13, flat-footed 15 (+1 Dex +2 class +3 undercover vest)
Base Attack Bonus: +1
Grapple: +3
Attack: +3 melee rifle butt (1d6+2 bludgeon), or +2 ranged Maggia Tommy Gun Special (2d10 ballistic)
Full Attack: +3 melee rifle butt (1d6+2 bludgeon), or +2 ranged Maggia Tommy Gun Special (2d10 ballistic)
Special Attack:
Special Qualities: Bodyguard, Hair Trigger, Take 'em Outside
FS: 5 ft by 5 ft
Reach: 5 ft
Allegiance: Maggia, specific Maggia family
Saves: Fort +4, Ref +1, Will +0
Rep: +1
Abilities: Str 14, Dex 12, Con 15, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 8
Occupation: Blue collar (Climb, Drive, Intimidate)
Skills: Climb +2*, Concentration +4, Drive +5, Intimidate +5, Knowledge (current events) +2, Listen +1, Profession +1, Read/Write English, Read/Write Italian, Search +1, Speak English, Speak Italian, Spot +3, Swim +1*
Feats: Armour Proficiency (light), Personal Firearms Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency
Possession: Maggia Tommy Gun Special, 5 magazines or 2 drums of ammunition, Suit (functions as under cover vest), various gear and personal possessions.

*Maggia Bodyguard Mid-Level (Tough Ord 3/Strong Ord 3)*
CR: 5
Size: Medium
Type: Human
Hit Dice: 3d10+6 plus 3d8+6, HP 45
Mass: 15
Init: +1
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 18, touch 15, flat-footed 17 (+1 Dex +4 class +3 undercover vest)
Base Attack Bonus: +5
Grapple: +7
Attack: +7 melee rifle butt (1d6+2 bludgeon), or +6 ranged Maggia Tommy Gun Special (2d10 ballistic)
Full Attack: +7 melee rifle butt (1d6+2 bludgeon), or +6 ranged Maggia Tommy Gun Special (2d10 ballistic)
Special Attack:
Special Qualities: Bodyguard, Hair Trigger, Take 'em Outside, Fish In A Barrel
FS: 5 ft by 5 ft
Reach: 5 ft
Allegiance: Maggia, specific Maggia family
Saves: Fort +6, Ref +3, Will +2
Rep: +2
Abilities: Str 15, Dex 12, Con 15, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 8
Occupation: Blue collar (Climb, Drive, Intimidate)
Skills: Climb +3*, Concentration +5, Drive +8, Intimidate +6, Jump +1*, Knowledge (current events) +3, Listen +3, Profession +5, Read/Write English, Read/Write Italian, Search +2,  Speak English, Speak Italian, Spot +7, Swim +2*
Feats: Alertness, Armour Proficiency (Light), Personal Firearms Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Advanced Firearms Proficiency
Possessions: Maggia Tommy Gun Special, 5 magazines or 2 drums of ammunition, Suit (functions as under cover vest), various gear and personal possessions. Can be assigned specialty ammunition.

*Bodyguard*
Once per turn, the Maggia Bodyguard can pick a friendly within 10 feet of him and apply half his Class bonus to Defense to that target. However he can't move more than 10 feet from the target, and applies only half his class bonus to Defense to himself.

*Hair Trigger*
Maggia Bodyguards are charged with protecting important members, and thus must react quickly. If they are attacked by a ranged weapon within 50 feet of them, they can use one of their attack of opportunity for the round to attack the attacker with a ranged weapon in  hand, but at -4 to attack roll.
Fish in a barrel - burst fire, extra damage against stunned targets

*Take 'em Outside*
When the bodyguard makes a melee strike against a target, the target must make a Fort save DC 10 + damage dealt or be Dizzy. On a successful critical hit, the target is Stunned on a failed save, or Dizzy on a successful save.

*Fish In A Barrel*
When the Maggia Bodyguard makes a successful ranged attack against a Stunned target, they deal double damage.

Dizzy
The effected has suffered a blow that makes them dizzy, such as a critical hit to the head, falling from a great height, or some psychic attacks. The effected suffers a -1 to attack, Reflex and Balance and Climb checks. This condition typically lasts 1 round.

*Maggia Tommy Gun Special*
This weapon is modelled after the old Tommy Gun, using 7.62mm ammunition with a either a standard 40 round box, or 140 round drum.

*Maggia Tommy Gun Special (PL5 Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 2d10
Critical: 20
Damage Type: ballistic
Range Increment: 60 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Medium
Weight: 13 lb
Ammo: 30 box or 120 drum
Purchase DC: 19 Res (+2)
Notes: Looks almost identical to the old Thompson submachine gun, a small digital ammo counter is on the left side, automatically detects if a 30 round box or 120 round drum is attached, which adds 5 lb.

*Maggia Hitman*
Hitman are enforcers and also higher level bodyguards assigned to top family members, special VIPs, or leading groups of bodyguards. They are also used when the families wants to make a show of force.

*Maggia Hitman Mid-Level (Tough Ord 4/Strong Ord 4)*
CR: 7
Size: Medium
Type: Human
Hit Dice: 4d10+8 plus 4d8+8, HP 60
Mass: 15
Init: +1
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 20, touch 17, flat-footed 19 (+1 Dex +6 class +3 undercover vest)
Base Attack Bonus: +7
Grapple: +9
Attack: +9 melee rifle butt (1d6+2 bludgeon), or +9 ranged Maggia Tommy Gun Special mk2 (2d12+2 ballistic)
Full Attack: +9 melee rifle butt (1d6+2 bludgeon), or +9 ranged Maggia Tommy Gun Special mk2 (2d12+2 ballistic)
Special Attack: Outta My Way
Special Qualities: Bodyguard, Hair Trigger, Take 'em Outside, Fish In A Barrel
FS: 5 ft by 5 ft
Reach: 5 ft
Allegiance: Maggia, specific Maggia family
Saves: Fort +6, Ref +3, Will +2
Rep: +3
Abilities: Str 15, Dex 12, Con 15, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 8
Occupation: Blue collar (Climb, Drive, Intimidate)
Skills: Climb +3*, Concentration +5, Drive +8, Intimidate +8, Jump +2*, Knowledge (current events) +4, Listen +4, Profession +5, Read/Write English, Read/Write Italian, Search +4,  Speak English, Speak Italian, Spot +7, Swim +2*
Feats: Alertness, Armour Proficiency (Light), Personal Firearms Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Advanced Firearms Proficiency, Combat Reflexes, Burst Fire
Possessions: Maggia Tommy Gun Special, 5 magazines or 2 drums of ammunition, Suit (functions as under cover vest), various gear and personal possessions. Can be assigned specialty ammunition.

*Bodyguard*
Once per turn, the Maggia Hitman can pick a friendly within 10 feet of him and apply half his Class bonus to Defense to that target. However he can't move more than 10 feet from the target, and applies only half his class bonus to Defense to himself.

*Hair Trigger*
Maggia Hitmen are charged with protecting important members, and thus must react quickly. If they are attacked by a ranged weapon within 50 feet of them, they can use one of their attack of opportunity for the round to attack the attacker with a ranged weapon in  hand, but at -4 to attack roll.
Fish in a barrel - burst fire, extra damage against stunned targets

*Take 'em Outside*
When the hitman makes a melee strike against a target, the target must make a Fort save DC 10 + damage dealt or be Dizzy. On a successful critical hit, the target is Stunned on a failed save, or Dizzy on a successful save.

*Fish In A Barrel*
When the Maggia hitman makes a successful ranged attack against a Stunned target, they deal double damage.

*Outta My Way*
As a full round melee attack, typically using the butt of the rifle, the hitman can Stun a target for 1d4+1 rounds, making a melee attack at -2, dealing damage, plus the target must make a Fort save DC 13 + damage dealt. On a successful save the target is only dizzy for 1d4 rounds.

*Maggia Tommy Gun Special mk2*
This is an upgraded version of the Maggia Tommy Gun Special, using larger .50cal ammunition, greater manufacturing making it more accurate, with magnetic assist to give it better range and a little more power.

*Maggia Tommy Gun Special mk2 (PL5 Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 2d12+2
Critical: 20
Damage Type: ballistic
Range Increment: 80 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Medium
Weight: 13 lb
Ammo: 25 box or 110 drum
Purchase DC: 20 Mil (+3)
Notes: Looks almost identical to the old Thompson submachine gun, a small digital ammo counter is on the left side, automatically detects if a 30 round box or 120 round drum is attached, which adds 5 lb. +1 to attack rolls.


----------



## kronos182

*Hammerhead*
Once a small-time hood, the Hammerhead rose to criminal greatness after Dr Jonas Harrow reconstructed his skull to make it nearly impervious and a devastating weapon. Hammer has become one of New York's premier underworld bosses, rivaling the Kingpin and Don Fortunato. Hammerhead gets his signature name from the fact that the top of his head is quite flat, after being injured, and had at first steel plates implanted into his head. These plates were later replaced with adamantium, making his head virtually indestructible.

*Hammerhead (Tough Ord 5/Strong Ord 4)*
CR: 8
Size: Medium
Type: Human
Hit Dice: 5d10+15 plus 4d8+12, HP 77
Mass: 16
Init: +0
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 21, touch 16, flat-footed 21 (+0 Dex +6 class +5 undercover vest)
Base Attack Bonus: +8
Grapple: +10
Attack: +11 melee rifle butt (1d6+3 bludgeon), or +11 melee head small (1d8+3 bludgeoning), or +9 ranged Maggia Tommy Gun Special mk2 (2d12+2 ballistic)
Full Attack: +11 melee rifle butt (1d6+3 bludgeon) and +6 melee head slam (1d8+3 bludgeoning), or +9 ranged Maggia Tommy Gun Special mk2 (2d12+2 ballistic)
Special Attack: Outta My Way, Headlong Charge, Get'em Boys!
Special Qualities: Bodyguard, Hair Trigger, Take 'em Outside, Fish In A Barrel, Steel Brains
FS: 5 ft by 5 ft
Reach: 5 ft
Allegiance: Maggia, specific Maggia family
Saves: Fort +8, Ref +2, Will +2
Rep: +4
Abilities: Str 16, Dex 11, Con 16, Int 11, Wis 10, Cha 8
Occupation: Blue collar (Climb, Drive, Intimidate)
Skills: Climb +4*, Concentration +5, Drive +7, Intimidate +11, Jump +3*, Knowledge (current events) +3, Listen +4, Profession +5, Read/Write English, Read/Write Italian, Search +4,  Speak English, Speak Italian, Spot +5, Swim +3*
Feats: Alertness, Armour Proficiency (Light), Personal Firearms Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Advanced Firearms Proficiency, Combat Reflexes, Burst Fire
Possessions: Maggia Tommy Gun Special Mk2, 4 drums of ammunition (typically 1 or 2 of specialty rounds, usually explosive, armour piercing, but also carries others), Suit (functions as under cover vest Defense +5), various gear and personal possessions.

*Bodyguard*
Once per turn, the Maggia Hitman can pick a friendly within 10 feet of him and apply half his Class bonus to Defense to that target. However he can't move more than 10 feet from the target, and applies only half his class bonus to Defense to himself.

*Hair Trigger*
Maggia Hitmen are charged with protecting important members, and thus must react quickly. If they are attacked by a ranged weapon within 50 feet of them, they can use one of their attack of opportunity for the round to attack the attacker with a ranged weapon in  hand, but at -4 to attack roll.
Fish in a barrel - burst fire, extra damage against stunned targets

*Take 'em Outside*
When the hitman makes a melee strike against a target, the target must make a Fort save DC 10 + damage dealt or be Dizzy. On a successful critical hit, the target is Stunned on a failed save, or Dizzy on a successful save.

*Fish In A Barrel*
When the Maggia hitman makes a successful ranged attack against a Stunned target, they deal double damage.

*Outta My Way*
As a full round melee attack, typically using the butt of the rifle, the hitman can Stun a target for 1d4+1 rounds, making a melee attack at -2, dealing damage, plus the target must make a Fort save DC 13 + damage dealt. On a successful save the target is only dizzy for 1d4 rounds.

*Headlong Charge*
As a full round action, Hammerhead can charge a target and smash them with his head, up to 60 feet away, suffering -4 to attack roll, but deals 1d8+3 damage / 20 feet he moved towards the target, on a critical strike deals x3 damage, ignores 5 points of hardness/DR.

*Get'em Boys!*
As a full round action, Hammerhead can give orders and inspire his allies, all within 30 feet of him that can see and hear him, granting them +1 morale bonus on saving throws, attack rolls, damage rolls and Defense. This effect lasts for 3 rounds.

*Steel Brains*
Hammerhead had most of his skull replaced with steel, then later adamantium plating. Later he had other bones enhanced with steel and adamantium reinforcements. Critical strikes against Hammerhead have a 10% chance of being turned to normal attacks, plus he gains a +5 bonus to saves against being stunned, dazed (except through visual means), dizzy or knocked unconscious. His headslam attack ignores 5 points of hardness/DR.

*Maggia Tommy Gun Special mk2*
This is an upgraded version of the Maggia Tommy Gun Special, using larger .50cal ammunition, greater manufacturing making it more accurate, with magnetic assist to give it better range and a little more power.

*Maggia Tommy Gun Special mk2 (PL5 Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 2d12+2
Critical: 20
Damage Type: ballistic
Range Increment: 80 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Medium
Weight: 13 lb
Ammo: 25 box or 110 drum
Purchase DC: 20 Mil (+3)
Notes: Looks almost identical to the old Thompson submachine gun, a small digital ammo counter is on the left side, automatically detects if a 30 round box or 120 round drum is attached, which adds 5 lb. +1 to attack rolls.

*Specialty Ammunition
Adamantium* - These rounds are made of adamantium, able to pierce virtually any material. Ignores 20 hardness/DR. PDC +10
*Faux S.P.I.N*. - These rounds are based on the S.P.I.N. (Super-Power Inhibiting Nanobots) darts that were developed by SHIELD. While they are not tailor made to specific powered beings, they are able to neutralize, or reduce the effectiveness of almost any super beings. Deals only 1d12 points of damage, ignoring 5 points of hardness/DR. A super powered being (mutants, super beings, creatures with supernatural or extraordinary abilities) must make a Fort save DC 20 or have their powers suppressed for 1d4 minutes. A successful save has the powers at half effectiveness for 1 minute. +10


----------



## kronos182

*Nu-Class Transport




*
The Nu-Class transport was a model of attack shuttle used during the Clone Wars by the Imperial Navy of the Old Republic. It has a triangular body, with two fold-down wings for better storage. The primary hatch is at the very front of the craft, as part of the cockpit section that sticks out from the front. The pilot and co-pilot are above the boarding area and their seats lower into the entrance area for access. The underside has a magnetic clamp that allows it to pick up escape pods, cargo modules or docking with other ships, but requires direct physical contact to work. Armed with six lasers, two fixed forward, with two in dual fire-linked mounts on either side of the forward section in turrets. Due to the positioning of the turrets, they can not fire behind the craft, but can cover the sides, forward, above and below the shuttle. The cargo area and pilot section can be sealed from each other so the cargo area can be opened to vacuum of space without endangering the pilots. The pilots have ejection seats.
In Coreline, these shuttles are older, but they are proven workhorses, with many clone units still using them, as well as some older Republic (Old/New) and older Galactic Empire bases and ships. Many are used by mercenaries, pirates and adventurers due to its easier to obtain than current military shuttles and their solid construction.

*Nu-Class Transport (PL6)*
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Shuttle/Dropship
Size: Colossal (-8)
Tactical Speed: 2500 ft, 190 (19) atmosphere
Defense: 2 (10 base -8 size)
Flat-Footed Defense: 2 (10 base - 8 size)
Autopilot Defense:
Hardness: 30
Hit Dice: 13d20 (2600 hp) shields 98 hp
Initiative Modifier:
Pilot's Class Bonus:
Pilot's Dex Modifier:
Gunner's Attack Bonus:
Length: 62 ft
Weight: 110,700 lbs
Targeting System Bonus: +2
Crew: 2
Passenger Capacity: 30
Cargo Capacity: 2 tons
Grapple Modifier: +8
Base PDC: 36
Restriction: Res (+2)

Attack:
2 fire-linked heavy laser -6 ranged (12d8, 20, fire, 4000 ft, s/a);
Or 2 fire-linked laser turret-6 ranged (9d8, 20, fire, 3000 ft, single)

Gunner
2 fire-linked laser turret-6 ranged (9d8, 20, fire, 3000 ft, single)

Attack of Opportunity:

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Heavy load, ejection seats (crew only)
Engines: thrusters, Ion engine, Hyperdrive Class 1
Armour: vanadium
Defense Systems: heavy shields
Sensors: Class II, Targeting System
Communications: Radio Transceiver
Weapons: 2 fire-linked heavy Laser cannons, 2 2-fire-linked laser cannon turrets (can't fire behind craft)
Grappling Systems: Magnetic Clamp

*Variants
Heavy Cargo Nu-Class*
This version has an extended lower hull for additional cargo and passenger capacity. The front section opens as a large boarding ramp. This version was slower and not as maneuverable, but the additional space made it excellent as a medical shuttle.
Make the following changes to Nu-Class to make a Heavy Cargo Nu-Class:
Add 1d2 (20 HP);
Reduce speed to 2250 ft, 170 (17) atmosphere;
Increase passenger capacity to 60;
Increase cargo capacity to 20 tons;
Has large drop down ramp at front of cargo section;
Can install sick bay that can treat up to 10 patients, requires crew of 2 to 5 doctors and 5 to 10 nurses/medics;
PDC: +1

*Ejector Seat*
The cockpit is fitted with a seat that has rocket boasters, and designed to quickly blast away the canopy, or top hatch to eject the seat and pilot to safety in the event the craft is destroyed immediately. Upon the craft reaching 0 hit points, the ejection system will eject the pilot safely away. However if the craft would be destroyed (see table 7-5 for destruction threshold, d20 Future pg 113 for negative hit points for ship type) by the attack that bought the equipped craft to 0 and below, the ejection seat still ejects the pilot, but must make a Reflex save DC 18, failure the pilot suffers half damage from the ship's destruction (10d6), success means the pilot only suffers 1/4 the damage (5d6). The pilot must have a space suit or other means to survive the vacuum of space. If the ship is destroyed while in a planetary atmosphere, it is equipped with a parachute to safely land.
The ejector seat is also equipped with a distress beacon which can be programmed for either general distress on all frequencies, or set to only friendly forces.

*Pirate Nu-Class*
These Nu-Class ships were decommissioned, stolen or salvaged from battlefields. Some may be missing weapons or have additional ones added, and other systems, but most have some kind of weapon for disabling craft, improved grappling systems and a boarding system to get ill-gotten goods.
Make the following changes to a Nu or Heavy Cargo Nu-Class shuttle:
Reduce hit die by -2 (-40 hit points);
Reduce hardness by -3, to 27;
Replace fixed lasers with fire-linked ion cannons;
Add Magnetic Winch & Claw grapple system;
PDC: +1

*Magnetic Winch & Claw*
This is an upgrade to the old winch & claw system, fitting the claw with a powerful magnet for improved grip, but might still be used before tractor beams become standard. It consists of a high strength cable with a claw at the end, which also includes a powerful magnet for improved grip on ferrous materials, such as starships or cargo containers.
Winch & claw function just like a grappler, but has a range of 100 feet (extra cable can be purchased DC 15 for 50 more feet +1 DC for every 50 extra feet), and gains a +4 bonus when attempting to grab ferrous materials.
Purchase DC: 10 + one-half the base purchase DC of the starship.
Restriction: None

*Pulsar Nu-Class*
The Pulsar Nu-Class is a gunship based on the Heavy Cargo Nu-Class shuttle frame. The frame is reinforced, with more powerful engines give it surprising speed for its size. Concealed within the area that would be enlarged cargo area is a pair of light turbolasers, a pair of concussion missile launchers, a pair of proton torpedo launchers as well as a retractable twin laser turret to cover the rear of the craft. Additional power generators are installed to power the heavier weapons and heavier shields for additional protection.  The light turbolasers and proton torpedoes are generally used against larger targets while the concussion missiles are used against fighters. Additional crew are housed in the area below where the pilot and co-pilot sit.

*Pulsar Nu-Class Transport (PL6)*
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Gunship
Size: Colossal (-8)
Tactical Speed: 3000 ft, 190 (19) atmosphere
Defense: 2 (10 base -8 size)
Flat-Footed Defense: 2 (10 base - 8 size)
Autopilot Defense:
Hardness: 32
Hit Dice: 15d20 (300 hp) shields 113 hp
Initiative Modifier:
Pilot's Class Bonus:
Pilot's Dex Modifier:
Gunner's Attack Bonus:
Length: 62 ft
Weight: 115,700 lbs
Targeting System Bonus: +2
Crew: 7 (pilot, co-pilot, 3 gunners, 2 engineers)
Passenger Capacity: 0
Cargo Capacity: 2000 lbs
Grapple Modifier: +8
Base PDC: 39
Restriction: Mil (+3)

Attack:
2 fire-linked heavy laser -6 ranged (12d8, 20, fire, 4000 ft, s/a);
Or 2 fire-linked laser turret-6 ranged (9d8, 20, fire, 3000 ft, single)

Gunner 1
2 fire-linked laser turret -6 ranged (9d8, 20, fire, 3000 ft, single) (front & sides)

Gunner 2
2 Fire-linked laser turret -6 ranged (9d8, 20, fire, 3000 ft, single) (back and sides)

Gunner 3
2 Fire-linked light turbolasers -8 ranged (15d8, 20, fire, 9500 ft, single);
Or Concussion Missile Launcher -8 ranged (10d10, 19-20x2, 4000 ft, single);
Or Proton Torpedo Launcher -8 ranged (10d12, 20x2, 5000 ft, single)

Attack of Opportunity:

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Heavy load, ejection seats, improved thrust
Engines: thrusters, Ion engine, Hyperdrive Class 1
Armour: vanadium
Defense Systems: heavy shields
Sensors: Class II, Targeting System
Communications: Radio Transceiver
Weapons: 2 fire-linked heavy Laser cannons, 2 2-fire-linked laser cannon turrets (can't fire behind craft), fire-linked laser cannon turret (rear), 2 fire-linked light turbolaser cannons, 2 concussion missile launchers (20 missiles each), 2 proton torpedo launchers (15 torpedoes each)
Grappling Systems: none

*Concussion Missiles*
Concussion missiles are a type of short range anti-vehicle missile generally deployed by a starship, vehicle mounted or even shoulder launchers. Their small size and maneuverability make them excellent anti-fighter weapons and giving fighters a heavy, if limited payload, punch besides their energy weapons.

Concussion Missile (PL6)
Damage: 10d10
Critical: 19-20x2
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: 4000 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Large
Purchase DC: 23
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Notes: +2 to target ships of shuttle types or smaller.

*Heavy Shields*
These shields are stronger than standard shields, providing greater protection. These shields provide 30 hp per HD of the ship equal to one-fourth the starship's overall Hit Dice (rounded down, minimum 1).
PDC: Shield type +2
Restriction: Res +2

*Proton Torpedo*
Proton torpedoes are generally fighter carried missiles, that deal slightly higher damage than concussion missiles, but particle shields could resist these weapons, while they can pass through ray shielding with ease. Generally cheaper than concussion missiles, and with their higher damage potential, many bombers are lowed with proton torpedoes for anti-capital ship use.

Proton Torpedo (PL6)
Damage: 10d12
Critical: 20x3
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: 5000 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Large
Purchase DC: 22
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Notes: +1 to target ships of Corvette types or larger.

*Light Turbolaser*
Light Turbolasers are light capital ship level lasers more powerful than lasers found on starships, however they have lower fire rates than those found on fighters. These weapons are also not as accurate at targeting fast moving targets suffering -1 to strike any ships of Ultralight size or smaller.

Light Turbolaser (PL6)
Damage: 10d8, ignore 15 points of DR/hardness
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 9500 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Gargantuan
Purchase DC: 39
Restriction: Military (+3)


----------



## kronos182

A couple more Maggia NPCs

*Maggia Henchman*
The rank and file of the Maggia, the Henchman is armed with a pair of pistols, used for any number of jobs, from protection, racketeering, shakedowns, etc. Some bodyguards an others start as henchmen, but most go on to being Gunman.

*Maggia Henchman Low-Level (Fast Ord 1/Tough Ord 1)*
CR: 1
Size: Medium
Type: Human
Hit Points: 1d8+3 plus 1d10+3  HP 19
Mass: 15
Init: +1
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 17, touch 15, flat-footed 16 (+1 Dex +4 class +2 padded jacket)
Base Attack Bonus: +0
Grapple: +1
Attack: +1 melee pistol whip (1d4+1 bludgeoning), or +1 ranged glock 17 (2d6 ballistic)
Full Attack: +1 melee pistol whip (1d4+1 bludgeoning), or -1 ranged glock 17 (2d6 ballistic) and -1 ranged glock 17 (2d6 ballistic)
Special Attack: Empty Clip
Special Qualities: Hair Trigger
FS: 5 ft by 5 ft
Reach: 5 ft
Allegiance: Maggia, specific Maggia family
Saves: Fort +3, Ref +2, Will +0
Rep: +1
Abilities: Str 13, Dex 13, Con 15, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 8
Occupation: Blue collar (Climb, Drive, Intimidate)
Skills: Climb +1, Concentration +4, Drive +4, Intimidate +2, Knowledge (current events) +2, Listen +2, Profession +1, Read/Write English, Read/Write Italian, Search +2, Speak English, Speak Italian, Spot +2, Swim +2* 
Feats: Personal Firearms Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Two Weapon Fighting
Possession: 2 Glock 17 (9mm) 4 magazines each, Suit (functions as padded jacket), various gear and personal possessions.

*Hair Trigger*
Maggia Henchmen are trained to react quickly when under fire. If they are attacked by a ranged weapon within 50 feet of them, they can use one of their attack of opportunity for the round to attack the attacker with a ranged weapon in  hand, but at -4 to attack roll.

*Empty Clip*
The Henchman can fire all remaining ammunition in the magazine in their pistol, dealing more damage, but it is highly inaccurate. As a full round attack the henchman fires all the rounds in the weapon, suffering -6 to attack rolls, dealing +1 die for every 5 rounds used, until the weapon is empty.

*Maggia Gunman*
The Gunman are experienced henchmen who've moved up and may lead groups of henchmen, or are favoured enforcers of various Maggia families. They are equipped with heavier weapons with full automatic capabilities.

*Maggia Gunman Mid-Level (Fast Ord 4/Tough Ord 2)*
CR: 5
Size: Medium
Type: Human
Hit Points: 4d8+12 plus 2d10+6  HP 54
Mass: 15
Init: +2
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 22, touch 19, flat-footed 20 (+2 Dex +7 class +3 padded jacket)
Base Attack Bonus: +4
Grapple: +5
Attack: +5 melee pistol whip (1d4+1 bludgeoning), or +6 ranged maggia glock 17 special (2d6 ballistic)
Full Attack: +5 melee pistol whip (1d4+1 bludgeoning), or +4 ranged maggia glock 17 special (2d6 ballistic) and +4 ranged maggia glock 17 special (2d6 ballistic)
Special Attack: Empty Clip, Taking Cover
Special Qualities: Hair Trigger
FS: 5 ft by 5 ft
Reach: 5 ft
Allegiance: Maggia, specific Maggia family
Saves: Fort +4, Ref +4, Will +1
Rep: +2
Abilities: Str 13, Dex 14, Con 15, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 8
Occupation: Blue collar (Climb, Drive, Intimidate)
Skills: Climb +3*, Concentration +4, Drive +4, Intimidate +4, Knowledge (current events) +4, Listen +5, Profession +5, Read/Write English, Read/Write Italian, Search +4, Speak English, Speak Italian, Spot +4, Swim +2*
Feats: Personal Firearms Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Two Weapon Fighting, Armour Proficiency (Light), Point Blank Shot, Advanced Firearms Proficiency
Possession: 2 Maggia Glock 17 Special (9mm) 4 magazines each, Suit (functions as under cover vest), various gear and personal possessions.

*Hair Trigger*
Maggia Henchmen are trained to react quickly when under fire. If they are attacked by a ranged weapon within 50 feet of them, they can use one of their attack of opportunity for the round to attack the attacker with a ranged weapon in  hand, but at -4 to attack roll.

*Empty Clip*
The Henchman can fire all remaining ammunition in the magazine in their pistol, dealing more damage, but it is highly inaccurate. As a full round attack the henchman fires all the rounds in the weapon, suffering -6 to attack rolls, dealing +1 die for every 5 rounds used, until the weapon is empty.

*Taking Cover*
As a full round action, the Gunman can making a special autofire attack with both weapons, provided they have 10 rounds in the magazine each, affecting a 60 foot wide, 30 foot long cone, with all enemies making a Reflex save vs the Gunman's attack roll -10 to the attack roll, for half damage. All the Gunman's allies within 30 feet gain +1 Dodge bonus until the start of the Gunman's next turn.

*Maggia Glock 17 Special (9mm)*
This Glock 17 modified for use by the Maggia with a full automatic option, increased magazine and improved damage.

*Maggia Glock 17 Special (PL5 Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 2d6+1
Critical: 20
Damage Type: ballistic
Range Increment: 30 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Small
Weight: 3 lb
Ammo: 34 box
Purchase DC: 21 Res (+2)
Notes: Has small digital ammo counter, has improved damage and expanded magazine.


----------



## kronos182

A couple more Maggia NPCs, melee specialists

*Maggia Grunt*
The Grunt is an other low level Maggia rank and file member, many are used as 'undercover' members, able to function without being spotted. They also act as muscle for protection rackets and hidden protection in areas they control, thieves and cat burglars. They are usually armed with knives and similar bladed weapons as they are easy to conceal and are versatile tools. Most are thugs and don't advance, but some advance to be assassins and head enforcers. They are armed with knives, typically carrying four, allowing for two to be thrown while keeping two to fight with.

*Maggia Grunt Low-Level (Fast Ord 1/Smart Ord 1)*
CR: 1
Size: Medium
Type: Human
Hit Points: 1d8+1 plus 1d6+1  HP 11
Mass: 12
Init: +2
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 15, touch 15, flat-footed 13 (+2 Dex +3 class)
Base Attack Bonus: +0
Grapple: +1
Attack: +1 melee (1d3+1 nonlethal, unarmed strike), or +1 melee knife (1d4+1, 19-20), or +2 ranged knife (1d4, 19-20)
Full Attack: +1 melee (1d3+1 nonlethal, unarmed strike), or -1 melee knife (1d4+1, 19-20) and -1 melee knife (1d4, 19-20), or +2 ranged knife (1d4, 19-20)
Special Attack: Reckless Stab
Special Qualities: Switchblade Swipe
FS: 5 ft by 5 ft
Reach: 5 ft
Allegiance: Maggia, specific Maggia family
Saves: Fort +1, Ref +3, Will +2
Rep: +1
Abilities: Str 12, Dex 15, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 13, Cha 8
Occupation: Criminal (Disable Device, Move Silently)
Skills: Balance +4, Climb +2, Disable Device +6, Drive +4, Escape Artist +6, Hide +6, Intimidate +2, Knowledge (streetwise) +2, Listen +3, Move Silently +9, Profession +4, Read/Write English, Read/Write Italian, Search +7, Speak English, Speak Italian, Tumble +4
Feats: Personal Firearms Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Two Weapon Fighting
Possession: 4 knifes various gear and personal possessions.

*Reckless Stab*
As a full round attack, the Maggia Grunt can make a number of melee attacks, using unarmed or a light 1 handed weapon, equal to 1 + Dex modifier against a single target, with each attack suffering -4 to attack roll. For example if the Grunt has a Dex modifier of +2, can make a total of 3 attacks at -4 to attack roll each.

*Switchblade Swipe*
If the Grunt uses a slashing weapon, their attacks deal point of bleeding damage each round for 1d4 rounds, which is cumulative from multiple attacks. A Heal check DC 13 will stop this continuous bleeding damage.

*Maggia Duelist*
Higher level grunts that excelled in melee combat but didn't have ambitions for high level positions, used as head enforcers, leading small groups of grunts. Some do become assassins. Duelists are armed with a pair of Elemental blades along with a number of throwing knives.

*Maggia Duelist Mid-Level (Fast Ord 3/Smart Ord 2/Tough Ord 1)*
CR: 5
Size: Medium
Type: Human
Hit Points: 3d8+3 plus 2d6+2 plus 1d10+1  HP 25
Mass: 12
Init: +2
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 19, touch 16, flat-footed 17 (+2 Dex +4 class, +3 padded jacket)
Base Attack Bonus: +3
Grapple: +4
Attack: +4 melee (1d3+1 nonlethal, unarmed strike), or +4 melee elemental blade (1d6+1, 19-20), or +5 ranged knife (1d4, 19-20)
Full Attack: +4 melee (1d3+1 nonlethal, unarmed strike), or +2 melee elemental blade (1d6+1, 19-20) and +2 elemental blade (1d6+1, 19-20), or +5 ranged knife (1d4, 19-20)
Special Attack: Reckless Stab
Special Qualities: Switchblade Swipe, Riposte
FS: 5 ft by 5 ft
Reach: 5 ft
Allegiance: Maggia, specific Maggia family
Saves: Fort +3, Ref +4, Will +4
Rep: +2
Abilities: Str 12, Dex 15, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 13, Cha 9
Occupation: Criminal (Disable Device, Move Silently)
Skills: Balance +6, Bluff +2, Climb +4, Demolition +3, Disable Device +6, Drive +4, Escape Artist +6, Hide +5, Intimidate +4, Knowledge (streetwise) +4, Listen +6, Move Silently +9, Profession +5, Read/Write English, Read/Write Italian, Search +7, Speak English, Speak Italian, Spot +4, Tumble +4
Feats: Personal Firearms Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Two Weapon Fighting, Combat Reflexes, Dodge
Possession: 4 knifes, padded jacket (functions as undercover vest) various gear and personal possessions.

*Reckless Stab*
As a full round attack, the Maggia Grunt can make a number of melee attacks, using unarmed or a light 1 handed weapon, equal to 1 + Dex modifier against a single target, with each attack suffering -4 to attack roll. For example if the Grunt has a Dex modifier of +2, can make a total of 3 attacks at -4 to attack roll each.

*Switchblade Swipe*
If the Grunt uses a slashing weapon, their attacks deal point of bleeding damage each round for 1d4 rounds, which is cumulative from multiple attacks. A Heal check DC 13 will stop this continuous bleeding damage.

*Riposte*
When the Duelist is attacked by a melee attack and it misses, the Duelist can use an attack of opportunity to make an immediate counter attack at -1 to their attack roll.

*Elemental Blade*
These large knives are fitted with high technology to allow them to deal additional damage. These blades are able to switch between dealing searing heat, chilling cold or releasing a corrosive acid.

*Elemental Blade (PL5-6 Simple Weapon Proficiency)*
Damage: 1d6
Critical: 19-20x2
Damage Type: Slashing
Size: Small
Weight: 3 lbs
Purchase DC: 23 Illegal (+4)
Notes: Can be thrown up to 30 ft, range increment 10 ft. Elemental Damage

Elemental Damage - As a free action, the wielder can select to deal additional damage for the rest of the round: 1) 2d6 fire; 2) 2d8 cold; 3) 2d4+2 acid damage.
Uses a power pack to power the Elemental damage, each round Elemental damage is used uses 1 charge.


----------



## kronos182

*GR-75 Medium Transport*

The GR-75 medium transport, built by Gallofree Yards, well known as the Rebel Transport as it was used famously by the Rebel Alliance. The ship's outer hull is clamshell-like durasteel hull consisting of a central spar and keel. The bulk of the interior is exposed to space and filled with cargo pods contained within a magnetic shield to lock the pods and modules in place, and keeps out the vacuum of space. Cargo pods designed to carry livestock and/or passengers were ray shielded for added protection. The hull had a fish-like shape, with the bridge and shield generator mounted on a raised pod at the rear of the craft. It is capable of landing on a planet, with a large boarding ramp. The large boarding ramp/entrance also functions as a large docking port, with two docking ports on either side about mid-ship.
The 90 meter, or 295 foot long, GR-75 transport original versions were unarmed, but they were refitted with four turreted twin lasers cannons. Both version required a crew of 7 consisting of a pilot, co-pilot, an engineer, a cargo master and three more crew members and can carry 40 crew without any passenger pods.

*GR-75 Medium Transport (PL6)*
Type: Light
Subtype: Freighter
Size: Colossal (-8)
Tactical Speed: 3000
Defense: 2 (10 base -8 size)
Flat-Footed Defense: 2 (10 base - 8 size)
Autopilot Defense:
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 19d20 (380 hp) shields 95 hp (refit 390 hp)
Initiative Modifier:
Pilot's Class Bonus:
Pilot's Dex Modifier:
Gunner's Attack Bonus:
Length: 295 ft
Weight: 3,000 tons
Targeting System Bonus:
Crew: 7
Passenger Capacity: 40*
Cargo Capacity: 19,000 tons
Grapple Modifier: +8
Base PDC: 50
Restriction: Lic (+1)

Attack:
2 fire-linked light laser turret -8 ranged (9d8, 20, fire, 3000 ft, s/a) and 2 fire-linked light laser turret -8 ranged (9d8, 20, fire, 3000 ft, s/a) (refit only controlled by extra crew)

Attack of Opportunity:


Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Cargo pods
Engines: thrusters, Ion engine, Hyperdrive Class 4
Armour: alloy plating
Defense Systems: shields
Sensors: Class II
Communications: Radio Transceiver
Weapons: 4 twin light laser turrets (refit only)
Grappling Systems: Magnetic Clamp

*Cargo Pods*
The GR-75 carries multiple cargo pods from standard to large, held in place by magnetic fields. In space with proper equipment, a pod can be removed or added as a full round action. Standard cargo pods can be replaced with specialty pods that can be linked together and function as barracks, medical facilities, etc.

*Variants*
*Bright Hope*
This modified GR-75 refit was one of the transports assigned to the Rebel base on Hoth and successfully escaped. It is modified with heavier armour and about 50% of the cargo pods and interior space is designed for carrying people. The Bright Hope has a large medical bay and can carry 450 passengers, or up to 600 in cramped conditions plus 7000 tons of cargo.

*Bright Hope Modified GR-75 Medium Transport Refit (PL6)*
Type: Light
Subtype: Freighter
Size: Colossal (-8)
Tactical Speed: 3000
Defense: 6 (10 base -8 size +1 equipment +3 crew)
Flat-Footed Defense: 3 (10 base - 8 size +1 equipment)
Autopilot Defense:
Hardness: 23
Hit Dice: 19d20 (390 hp) shields 95 hp
Initiative Modifier: +2
Pilot's Class Bonus: +3
Pilot's Dex Modifier: +2
Gunner's Attack Bonus: +2
Length: 295 ft
Weight: 3,560 tons
Targeting System Bonus:
Crew: 7
Passenger Capacity: 350
Cargo Capacity: 7,000 tons
Grapple Modifier: +8
Base PDC: 53
Restriction: Lic (+1)

Attack:
2 fire-linked light laser turret -6 ranged (9d8, 20, fire, 3000 ft, s/a)

Gunner 1
2 fire-linked light laser turret -6 ranged (9d8, 20, fire, 3000 ft, s/a)

Gunner 2
2 fire-linked light laser turret -6 ranged (9d8, 20, fire, 3000 ft, s/a)

Attack of Opportunity:

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Cargo pods, large medical bay, enhanced armour
Engines: thrusters, Ion engine, Hyperdrive Class 4
Armour: alloy plating
Defense Systems: shields
Sensors: Class II
Communications: Radio Transceiver
Weapons: 4 twin light laser turrets (refit only)
Grappling Systems: Magnetic Clamp

*Large Medical Bay*
This medical bay is larger than most on the type of ship it is installed in. Enough room and supplies to treat 30% of the crew at any given time without taxing the supplies, plus in emergencies, can treat up to 60% of the crew at once, although some crew, until having at least having their most serious injuries treated, may have to sit or stand if they are able before getting more longer term care. This type of medical bay will also have 2 isolation rooms with 2 beds each, with their own oxygen supplies, a moderate sized autopsy area and 1d4+2 cold storage bays for storing dead bodies and 1d3 suspended animation pods (if that technology exists in your game).
Requires 1 doctor per 10 crew, 1 nurse per 5 crew.

*Enhanced Armour*
The Bright Hope has heavier armour, granting a +1 equipment bonus to Defense, +3 Hardness.

*Luminous*
The Luminous is modified for speed, reconnaissance and swift transport. It has lighter armour, but enhanced engines and carries a x2 hyperdrive. Hidden enhanced sensors and recording equipment allows it to record everything around it. It only mounts two twin laser turrets instead of four like most refitted models. It has two extra crew that man the sensors and recording systems.

*Luminous Modified GR-75 Medium Transport Refit (PL6)*
Type: Light
Subtype: Freighter
Size: Colossal (-8)
Tactical Speed: 3500
Defense: 4 (10 base -8 size +3 crew, -1 Equipment)
Flat-Footed Defense: 1 (10 base - 8 size -1 Equipment)
Autopilot Defense:
Hardness: 18
Hit Dice: 19d20 (390 hp) shields 95 hp
Initiative Modifier: +2
Pilot's Class Bonus: +3
Pilot's Dex Modifier: +2
Gunner's Attack Bonus: +2
Length: 295 ft
Weight: 3,560 tons
Targeting System Bonus:
Crew: 9
Passenger Capacity: 40
Cargo Capacity: 11,000 tons
Grapple Modifier: +8
Base PDC: 53
Restriction: Lic (+1)

Attack:
2 fire-linked light laser turret -6 ranged (9d8, 20, fire, 3000 ft, s/a)

Gunner 1
2 fire-linked light laser turret -6 ranged (9d8, 20, fire, 3000 ft, s/a)

Attack of Opportunity:

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Cargo pods, reduced armour, improved thrust, +15 to Computer checks for sensors (trained crew).
Engines: thrusters, Ion engine, Hyperdrive Class 2
Armour: alloy plating
Defense Systems: shields
Sensors: Class IV
Communications: Radio Transceiver
Weapons: 2 twin light laser turrets (refit only)
Grappling Systems: Magnetic Clamp

*Reduced Armour*
The Luminous has reduced armour, suffering -1 to Defense, -2 to Hardness, and gain +500 ft to speed.

*Bearing Lifter*
This modified GR-75 is studded with antennas and mechanism clusters for its enhanced sensors, navigation and communications systems. It has heavier armour that is modified to deflect and scatter sensors. The internal systems are also modified to prevent scans. It was one of the few ships to escape the Imperial attack on the Rebel base on Hoth.

Bearing LIfter Modified GR-75 Medium Transport Refit (PL6)
Type: Light
Subtype: Freighter
Size: Colossal (-8)
Tactical Speed: 3000
Defense: 6 (10 base -8 size +1 equipment +3 crew)
Flat-Footed Defense: 3 (10 base - 8 size +1 equipment)
Autopilot Defense:
Hardness: 23
Hit Dice: 19d20 (390 hp) shields 95 hp
Initiative Modifier: +2
Pilot's Class Bonus: +3
Pilot's Dex Modifier: +2
Gunner's Attack Bonus: +2
Length: 295 ft
Weight: 3,560 tons
Targeting System Bonus:
Crew: 10
Passenger Capacity: 40
Cargo Capacity: 8,000 tons
Grapple Modifier: +8
Base PDC: 55
Restriction: Illegal (+4)

Attack:
2 fire-linked light laser turret -6 ranged (9d8, 20, fire, 3000 ft, s/a)

Gunner 1
2 fire-linked light laser turret -6 ranged (9d8, 20, fire, 3000 ft, s/a)

Gunner 2
2 fire-linked light laser turret -6 ranged (9d8, 20, fire, 3000 ft, s/a)

Attack of Opportunity:

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Cargo pods, enhanced armour, Sensor Deflecting Design, -8 Sensor checks (-13 and one-half concealment, 20% miss vs missiles), +6 Navigate, +5 Hide at long range
Engines: thrusters, Ion engine, Hyperdrive Class 4
Armour: alloy plating
Defense Systems: shields, Sensor Jammer
Sensors: Class IV, Stellar Navigation System
Communications: Radio Transceiver, Drivesat Comm Array
Weapons: 4 twin light laser turrets (refit only)
Grappling Systems: Magnetic Clamp

*Sensor Deflecting Design*
The armour is coated and impregnated with sensor scattering material, as well as the interior modified to deflect scans. Sensor checks suffer -8, plus at ranges of over 100 miles, the ship gains an effective Hide check of +5.

*Sensor Jammers*
When active, Sensor checks made against the Bearing Lifter suffer a total of -13 (this is combined with the Sensor Deflecting Design), plus gains one-half concealment (20% miss chance) against missile attacks.


*Courage of Sullust*
This GR-75 has been modified to function as a carrier. The internal space has been sealed with large hanger-like area and storage for fuel, munitions and other components for carrying fighters. The front is open to space with a ray shield to keep the atmosphere within contained. It can hold 10 fighters up to 50 feet long with fuel, parts and munitions.
Make the following changes to GR-75 refit to make Courage of Sullust:
Reduce cargo space to 5,000 tons;
Increase crew to 40 (7 for main crew, additional members to run the hanger and maintain the fighters);
Add Hanger;
PDC: +2, Mil (+3)

*Hanger*
The Courage of Sullust can hold up to 10 fighters up to 50 feet long, such as X-wings, or fewer ships, -1 ship per 10 additional feet of ship length. Carries enough munitions to reload carried craft 4 times, and spare parts to repair up to 25% HP of each fighter twice. Can only launch 1 fighter a turn, and fighters or similar sized craft must make a DC 17 Pilot check to land safely in the hanger.

*GR-75 Q-Ship*
These GR-75s are modified into Q-Ships, transports modified with weapons, armour and stealth systems to hide these weapons. They are typically used to protect other transports, or act as traps against raiders by acting like a normal transport until the target is close, then revealing their hidden weapons and hopefully taking out the target quickly before they can retaliate. Armed with several concussion and two proton torpedo launchers, several laser turrets dedicated to defense, and a pair of twin light turbo laser turrets.

*Modified GR-75 Q-Ship (PL6)*
Type: Light
Subtype: Freighter/Escort
Size: Colossal (-8)
Tactical Speed: 3500
Defense: 7 (10 base -8 size +2 equipment +3 crew)
Flat-Footed Defense: 4 (10 base - 8 size +2 equipment)
Autopilot Defense:
Hardness: 25
Hit Dice: 21d20 (420 hp) shields 105 hp
Initiative Modifier: +2
Pilot's Class Bonus: +3
Pilot's Dex Modifier: +2
Gunner's Attack Bonus: +2
Length: 295 ft
Weight: 5,560 tons
Targeting System Bonus: +3
Crew: 20
Passenger Capacity: 10
Cargo Capacity: 7,000 tons
Grapple Modifier: +8
Base PDC: 55
Restriction: Mil (+3)

Attack:
2 fire-linked light laser turret -3 ranged (9d8, 20, fire, 3000 ft, s/a), or 2 fire-linked proton torpedo launchers -3 ranged (15d12, 20x2, 5000 ft, single)

Gunner 1
2 fire-linked light turbo laser turret -3 ranged (15d8, 20, 9500 ft, single), or concussion missile launcher -3 ranged (10d10, 19-20x2, 4000 ft, s)

Gunner 2
2 fire-linked light turbo laser turret -3 ranged (15d8, 20, 9500 ft, single), or concussion missile launcher -3 ranged (10d10, 19-20x2, 4000 ft, s)

Attack of Opportunity:
Point Defense system (2d12x10, fire)

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Cargo pods, large medical bay, enhanced armour, concealed weapons
Engines: thrusters, Ion engine, Hyperdrive Class 4
Armour: alloy plating
Defense Systems: shields, point defense system
Sensors: Class II
Communications: Radio Transceiver
Weapons: 2 twin fire-linked light turbo laser turrets, 2 fire-linked proton torpedoes (15 torpedoes each), 4 concussion missile launchers (20 missiles each), several twin light laser turrets (most used as point defense, 1 dedicated to co-pilot control)
Grappling Systems: Magnetic Clamp

*Concealed Weapons*
The additional weapons are hidden within specially shielded compartments. Sensor checks scanning the GR-75 Q-Ship are at -8 to detect the weapons.

*Enhanced Armour*
The Q-Ship has heavier armour, granting a +2 equipment bonus to Defense, +5 Hardness.

*Concussion Missiles*
Concussion missiles are a type of short range anti-vehicle missile generally deployed by a starship, vehicle mounted or even shoulder launchers. Their small size and maneuverability make them excellent anti-fighter weapons and giving fighters a heavy, if limited payload, punch besides their energy weapons.

Concussion Missile (PL6)
Damage: 10d10
Critical: 19-20x2
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: 4000 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Large
Purchase DC: 23
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Notes: +2 to target ships of shuttle types or smaller.

*Proton Torpedo*
Proton torpedoes are generally fighter carried missiles, that deal slightly higher damage than concussion missiles, but particle shields could resist these weapons, while they can pass through ray shielding with ease. Generally cheaper than concussion missiles, and with their higher damage potential, many bombers are lowed with proton torpedoes for anti-capital ship use.

Proton Torpedo (PL6)
Damage: 10d12
Critical: 20x3
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: 5000 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Large
Purchase DC: 22
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Notes: +1 to target ships of Corvette types or larger.

*Light Turbolaser*
Light Turbolasers are light capital ship level lasers more powerful than lasers found on starships, however they have lower fire rates than those found on fighters. These weapons are also not as accurate at targeting fast moving targets suffering -1 to strike any ships of Ultralight size or smaller.

Light Turbolaser (PL6)
Damage: 10d8, ignore 15 points of DR/hardness
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 9500 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Gargantuan
Purchase DC: 39
Restriction: Military (+3)


----------



## kronos182

Maggia Bodyguard

Testing something, let me know if this works and how it looks. Should be a page that looks like some of the 5E creature layouts. Only doing this as a test to see if I like it or not for future creatures/NPCs. 
Also attaching PDF version for you guys to look at. Let me know what you think


----------



## kronos182

Some winter themed NPCs to throw against your party 

*Tophat Snowman*
The Tophat Snowman is a construct loosely based on Frosty the Snowman, looking like a typical snowman, with a toptop, however it has two glowing eyes, thick branches that make up the arms that end in three points, acting as two fingers and an opposable thumb, that are sharp enough to cleave flesh. It's only purpose is to create attack those its creator designates and turn people into snowman to follow its creators orders and continue the fight.

*Tophat Snowman*
Type: Construct
Size: Medium
CR: 3
Hit Points: 47 (6d10+10)
Mas: *
Init: +0
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 14 (+4 natural)
BAB: +4
Grp: +6
FS/Reach: 5 ft b 5 ft / 5 ft
Attacks: stick claw +6 melee (1d6+2 slashing)
Full Attack: stick claw +6 melee (1d6+2 slashing) and stick claw +6 melee (1d6+2 slashing)
Special Attacks: Tophat
Special Qualities: Cold Immunity, Fire Vulnerability, Darkvision 60 ft
Allegiances:
Saves: Fort +2, Reflex +2, Will +2
Reputation:
Abilities: Str 14, Dex 10, Con -, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 12
Skills: Disguise +4, Hide +3, Listen +3, Move Silently +3, Search +3, Spot +3
Feats:
Possessions:
Advancement:

*Combat*
The Tophat snowman will hide in fields of snow, then will attack anyone that gets close, striking with its stick arms and try putting its tophat onto the target in an attempt to create another snowman. It uses straight forward tactics, move, strike, attempt to convert, repeat.

*Tophat*
The snowman carries a tophat that can turns others into inanimate snowman. As an action, it can attempt to place the hat on the head of a living creature. The tophat snowman must succeed on a stick claw attack against the target. On a hit, the hat is placed on their head, and they must make a Constitution save DC 11. On a failed save, they begin to turn into a snowman and are restrained. They must repeat the saving throw at the end of their next turn, ending the effect on themselves on a successful save, or are turned into an inanimate snowman on a failed save. A creature that is turned into a snowman is effectively petrified (except no resistance to fire damage), and any effects that remove petrification cure this condition.
The tophat snowman can put the tophat on the head of a restrained, paralyzed, or incapacitated creature as an action without an attack roll. Each tophat snowman can only convert one creature into a snowman per day.
A creature turned into a snowman remains immobile for 1d6+1 rounds, then it is under the control of the tophat snowman and its creator and can move.

*Snowman*
These are constructs created by the Tophat Snowman, incredible simple minded.

*Snowman*
Type: Construct
Size: Medium
CR: 1
Hit Points: 29 (3d10+10)
Mas: *
Init: +0
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 11 (+1 natural)
BAB: +2
Grp: +3
FS/Reach: 5 ft b 5 ft / 5 ft
Attacks: stick claw +3 melee (1d4+1 slashing)
Full Attack: stick claw +6 melee (1d4+1 slashing)
Special Attacks:
Special Qualities: Cold Immunity, Fire Vulnerability, Darkvision 60 ft
Allegiances:
Saves: Fort +1, Reflex +1, Will +1
Reputation:
Abilities: Str 12, Dex 10, Con -, Int 7, Wis 10, Cha 6
Skills: Disguise +2, Hide +1, Listen +1, Move Silently +1, Search +1, Spot +1
Feats:
Possessions:
Advancement:

*Combat*
Snowman combat tactics are incredibly simple. Move, hit, repeat.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Deadly guy.


----------



## kronos182

With the Zerg in Hawaii with the Aloana Pokemon, it was only a matter of time before the Zerg, or perhaps some company(ies??) combined the two species for some horrifying purpose.
The picture done by Dragonstorm Studios commissioned by me.



*Skitterling*
The Skittering is a zerg-pokemon hybrid, formed from absorbing some Aloala rattata and creating a zerg version. This creature is roughly the size of a zergling, although a little heavier, fur replaced with a tough carapace. From the shoulders sprout the zergling's scythe claws, the jaws and mandibles are enlarged due to the rattata's large teeth and mouth. The heavy rattata's tail bulb has sprouted a stinger allowing it to stab anything around it. The rattata's whiskers have been replaced with feelers similar to a moth's which grants it enhanced senses.
The skitterling is particularly dangerous compared to the zergling as it combines the zergling's combat skills with the Aloalan rattata's resistances and abilities to enhance itself by gorging before a fight, and even during due to its enhanced metabolism.

CR 2;
Medium aberration [zerg], Dark, Pokemon;
Hit Dice: 2d8+2; hp 16; Mas —; Init +6;
Speed: 40 ft, burrow 20 ft, climb 30 ft, swim 10 ft;
Defense 15, touch 13, flat-footed 12 (+3 Dex, +2 natural);
BAB: +2; Grap +3;
Atk: +4 melee (1d4+1, claw), or +3 melee stinger (10 ft reach 1d6+1);
Full Atk: +4 melee 2 claws (1d4+1 ea) and -3 melee bite (2d4+1); or +3 melee bite (2d4+1) and -2 stinger (10 ft reach 1d6+1, 19-20x2)
FS: 5 ft. by 5 ft.;
Reach 5 ft., 10 ft with tail stinger;
Special Attack: Tail Whip, Crunch
SQ: darkvision 60 ft., fast healing 1, zerg traits, keen sight, scent, Hustle, Focus Energy, Gluttony, Thick Fat, Fast Heal 1;
AL: cerebrate;
SV: Fort +1, Ref +2 , Will +3; AP 0; Rep +0;
Ability Scores: Str 13, Dex 15, Con 12, Int 3, Wis10, Cha 2.
Skills: Balance +4, Climb +1, Hide +4, Jump +8, Listen +3, Move Silently +5, Spot +2, Swim +4, Survival +4
Feats: Improved Initiative*, *Weapon Finesse (claw).
Advancement: 3–6 HD (Medium).
Organization:

*Keen Sight (Ex)*
Skitterling's have darkvision 60 ft and low-light vision.

*Scent (Ex)*
The Skitterling can track by scent.

*Enhanced Senses (Ex)*
The Skitterling has enhanced senses due to the antenna, gaining tremor sense 30 feet, it can track by scent up to 60 feet instead of the normal 30 feet, or 60 feet up wind.

*Hustle (Ex)*
Similar to Power attack, however there is no limit to how much of a penalty the Skittering takes to its attack roll for bonus damage. This does stack with Power Attack doubling the bonus damage. Useable 3 + Con modifier times per day.

*Focus Energy (Ex)*
The Skitterling, as a move action, can focus and increases the chance of  a critical strike of its next attack, increasing the critical threat range by 1. Most of the Skitterling's attacks have a critical 20, x2, unless specified, this ability raises them to 19-20x2.

*Tail Whip*
The long flexible tail of the Skitterling can be used to attack foes. Due to its flexibility and unpredictable path, opponents don't apply Dodge or Dex bonus to Defense against the tail whip attack. +3 melee attack, deals 1d6 bludgeoning damage against any target within 10 feet of the Skitterling.

*Crunch (Ex, Special Attack)*
As a full round attack, the Skitterling bites and gnaws on the target, tearing and damaging armour, both artificial and natural, +4 melee deals 1d3 damage and reduces the target's bonus to Defense from equipment or Natural armour by 1. Natural armour will heal at 1 point per day, while equipment will have to be repaired as normal. Usable every 1d4 rounds.

*Gluttony*
If the Skitterling has a chance to gorge on food, at least 15 lbs, taking about 1 minute to eat, it gains Fast Heal 3 for the next hour.

*Thick Fat*
The fat with its carapace helps to protect the Skitterling from damage, reducing damage from Fire and Ice energy attacks by half.

*Dark Subtype*
The Skitterling is of the dark subtype, taking 50% more damage from Light based attacks or creatures. However it also deals 50% more damage to creatures with the Light subtype or vulnerable to Dark based attacks.

*Species Traits
Bonus Feat*: Skitterlings gain Improved Initiative as a bonus feat.
*Fast Healing (Ex):* Skitterlings heal 1 hit point of lethal damage (or nonlethal if it is the only hit point damage remaining) per round. This functions otherwise as per the typical Zerg trait of Fast Healing.
*Leaper (Ex):* Skitterlingss are excellent jumpers, gaining a +8 racial bonus to Jump checks, and are not restricted in the height or length they can jump by their size.
*Pounce (Ex):* If the skitterling leaps upon a foe during the first round of combat, it can make a full attack even if it has already taken a move action.
*Skill Bonuses:* Zerglings gain a +2 species bonus on Climb and Survival checks.
*Zerg Traits:* A skitterling possesses the standard Zerg traits as defined elsewhere.
*Skitterling Advancement:* Skitterlings are adaptable creatures and may grow in strength, speed, and resilience with certain genetic manipulations by nearby Zerg hatcheries, lairs, or hives. Zerglings advanced to 3 hit dice gain a +2 increase to Strength, an increase of +20 feet to their base land speed, a burrow speed of +55 feet, and Damage Reduction 1/- functioning as per the same ability of the Tough character class. A Skitterling can, and instinctively does, hide any signs of its burrowing on the surface, except where impossible. Skitterlings advanced to 4 hit dice gain the aforementioned benefits as well as a further +2 increase to Strength, an increase of Damage Reduction to 2/-, an increase of +2 to their natural armor. Skitterlings advanced to 3 hit dice have a base Challenge Rating of 3 instead of 2, while those advanced to 4 hit dice have a base Challenge Rating of 4 instead. Skitterlings cannot be advanced to 4 hit dice unless they are within 10 miles of a Zerg lair or hive, and a spawning pool. Skitterlings cannot be advanced to 5 hit dice unless they are within 10 miles of a Zerg hive and spawning pool. Either way, they need only be within such range when actually advancing to those hit dice. The process of advancing skitterlings in hit dice takes much time and resources from a Zerg lair or hive.

*Mutations*
A number of mutations are available to skitterlings only in addition to those common to the rest of the swarm.

*Metabolic Boost*
The skitterling's metabolic rate is increased to give it a boost in speed and reflexes, granting +10 ft to all speeds and +2 to Reflex saves.

*Adrenal Glands*
The adrenal glands of the skitterling is increased, giving the skitterling +1 to attack rolls, and an extra attack during a full attack, which stacks with Zergling Frenzy.

*Zerg Traits*
Creatures of the Zerg subtype possess the following traits. Certain traits have specific exceptions and alterations noted for particular varieties of Zerg.
*Fast Healing (Ex):* All Zerg possess Fast Healing, but the rate at which they heal varies slightly amongst Zerg strains, as noted in the individual entries. However, unlike most creatures with Fast Healing, a live Zerg regenerates severed or destroyed body parts at the rate of 1 per 1d4x10 days.
*Hivemind (Su):* A Zerg has a limited telepathic connection to other Zerg nearby. Any large concentration of Zerg in one place will also collectively transmit their overall emotional state empathically across space to an unknown but significantly vast distance. Zerg are constantly transmitting empathically and telepathically to other Zerg within 10 miles, and they can sense the general direction to any other Zerg within that distance by following such transmissions. Certain varieties of Zerg may transmit and sense to a greater distance empathically and telepathically, as noted in their individual descriptions. Zerg receive telepathic commands from Zerg Overlords within this distance, or from Zerg Cerebrates on the same planet (or equivalent distance), or from a Zerg Overmind within the same star system (or equivalent distance). Zerg cannot resist these telepathic commands from such superior Zerg. Zerg not within the controlling telepathic influence of any such superior Zerg will behave viciously and instinctively, and their instinct is to kill and devour anything organic near them, including other Zerg. Once they run out of organic things to kill and devour, they become catatonic until more creatures approach that they can kill. Thus, they behave as though confused (as per the confusion spell in the D20 Modern System Reference Document, except nonmagical) when not under the telepathic guidance of the aforementioned superior Zerg. A Zerg hatchery, lair, or hive within 1 mile can also keep a Zerg under control. Zerg Overlords, Cerebrates, and Overminds need no telepathic control from others, and can function normally and rationally without such input, while such superior Zerg are also immune to the telepathic control of others of the same kind. For instance, Overlords don't take orders from other Overlords, though they are still compelled to follow the commands of Cerebrates and Overminds. Likewise, Cerebrates receive telepathic orders only from an Overmind, while an Overmind has no master and heeds no telepathic commands.
*Immunity to Fear (Ex):* Zerg are immune to all fear effects, as their Zerg nature suppresses their survival instinct. However, Zerg with Intelligence of 3 or higher can still worry and can still recognize when they ought to be afraid, though it is not felt with any intensity, merely felt as a realization that fear would be normal and logical at certain times.
*Keen Sight (Ex):* Zerg have darkvision to a range of 60 feet, and also possess low-light vision.
*Psychic Sensitivity (Ex):* Any Zerg senses the presence of, and general direction to, any reasonably strong telepathic or empathic transmitter within 1 mile, organic or otherwise. These include such things as an active Protoss pylon, an active Protoss temple, a Protoss character with 5 or more levels of Templar, or a Protoss character with 10 or more levels in any combination of classes. Specially-built telepathic transmitter machines may also make themselves detectable from a greater range. A Zerg within 500 feet of any minor psychic source can sense it in this manner as well. This would include any Protoss characters or any Protoss devices that are psionically-powered, as well as any Terrans or other creatures with psychic abilities, such as a Terran "Ghost" soldier. Certain superior varieties of Zerg can sense psychic emanations from greater distances, as noted in their individual descriptions. Zerg are instinctively drawn to psychic energy sources and, if presented with a non-Zerg psychic source that they can sense, the Zerg will attempt to kill and devour it if organic, or will attempt to attack and destroy it if inorganic. Zerg cannot sense the actual location or form of a psychic transmitter, only the general vicinity, so their Psychic Sensitivity is not of any significant help in finding invisible targets such as a cloaked Terran "Ghost". Zerg cannot sense the presence or direction to any psionically-cloaked psychic transmitter, anyway. However, a few Zerg exceptions exist, as noted in their individual descriptions.
*Immunity to Death from Massive Damage (Ex):* Zerg can take massive amounts of damage and will continue functioning, if limited, and are immune to death from massive damage.
*Environmental Resistance (Ex):* All zerg are resistant to most environmental effects, gaining +4 racial bonus to Fort saves. All zerg can also survive in the vacuum of space for 1 + Con modifier hours.
*Mutable DNA (Ex):* The DNA of zergs is highly mutable, allowing for new and quick evolutions. Once a new mutation is created, or selected by a ruling zerg (Overlord, Queen, Cerebrate, etc), the changes are transmitted to all related (changes can be strain specific, and even affect only specific zerg units of a strain) zerg within reach of the Hivemind, causing the affected zerg to enter a cocoon before emerging 1d4+1 rounds later.
*Absorb Essence (Ex):* The zerg is able to absorb the 'essence' of a creature eaten. This essence is the DNA of a creature, which the zerg can add to its own collected knowledge and possibly distributed to existing strains or creating new or variant strains, depending on the ability. After killing a living creature, a zerg can eat the corpse, which takes 1d4 +1 min/size category over small to eat the corpse, and absorb the DNA which is transmitted via the telepathic link to the Hivemind and the nearest hatchery or lair. The zerg must do nothing but consume the corpse with the purpose of absorbing its essence to absorb it, and a lair, hatchery, overlord or similarly powerful zerg must be within range to collect the essence and add it to the zerg swarm collective knowledge.
A zerg outside of the transmission range of the Hivemind can still absorb the essence, and attempt to gain 1 ability of the eaten corpse, which would give just that specific zerg that one random ability, which forces the zerg into a cocoon for 1d4 hours as it adds that ability to itself.

*Variant Strains*
A few variant strains of the Skitterling have been developed but they are rare so far.

*Spitling*
The Spitling variant has an enlarged stinger and a longer, thicker tail that can inject an acid through its stinger that eats away at a target, hopefully killing it even if the target manages to escape.
Make the following changes to the Skitterling to make a Spitling:
Extend tail to 20 feet long, granting 20 foot reach with stinger attacks;
Add +5 hit points;
Increase bonus to Natural defense to +3;
Stinger damage increased to 2d4+4;
Add Acid Gland;
Remove Tail Whip;
Remove Leaper.

*Acid Gland (Ex)*
The Spitling can inject acid when it makes a stinger attack, adding 1d6 points of acid damage that continues to deal 1d4 points of acid damage for 2 rounds unless it is treated.
Alternatively, the Spitling can shoot a stream of acid in 5 foot wide 20 foot long line dealing 2d4 points of acid, Reflex save DC 16.

*Available Mutation

Regenerative Acid*
The acid of the baneling is modified by being infused with debriding properties of the swarm queen's transfusion to heal zerg units. Upon detonation, any zerg units or structures part of the same brood within the blast range of the baneling's rupture have necrotic tissue dissolved from injured zerg, healing them 2d6 hit points. Zerg can not heal past their normal full hit points. Can not be combined with Corrosive Acid or Increase Rupture.

*Crushling*
This variant of the Skitterling  has a larger and more powerful tail, the stinger is removed and replaced with a large club-like feature. The claws are larger and heavier, with heavier carapace covering the body, the Crushling is good throw use against heavier armoured targets.
Make the following changes to a Skitterling to make a Crushling:
Increase hit die by +1 plus an additional+5 hit points;
Increase Natural armour bonus to Defense to +5;
Stinger becomes Club dealing 2d4 points of bludgeoning damage;
Increase attack rolls by +1;
Tail Whip deals 2d6 points of damage plus ignores 2 points of hardness/DR;
Claws deal 1d6 points of damage;
Remove Leaper and Pounce;
Add Crunch;

*Crunch (Ex, Special Attack)*
As a full round attack, the Crushling bites and gnaws on the target, tearing and damaging armour, both artificial and natural, deals 1d6 damage and reduces the target's bonus to Defense from equipment or Natural armour by 1. Natural armour will heal at 1 point per day, while equipment will have to be repaired as normal. Usable every 1d4 rounds.


----------



## kronos182

A few more Mario Bro. Game items.

*Penguin Suit*
The Penguin Suit looks like a penguin ones, found in winter or snowy areas or purchased in the Mushroom Kingdom. While worn, the suit grants the wearer gains +1 equipment bonus to Defense, but suffers a -2 armour check penalty, max Dex bonus +3, -5 ft to speed, Jump checks suffer -5, and can create an ice ball similar to the Ice Flower. Can create a single ice ball as a free action once per round. The wearer is not affected by ice, walking on it like normal ground (doesn't need to make balance checks, slips or slides on it), and gains a swim speed of 30 ft. If the wearer is on a large icy and snow covered stretch of ground, they can run up to 30 ft then lay flat on their stomach, making a Tumble check DC 15 and can slide up to 30 feet +5 feet for every 3 points the check is beaten. The wearer loses the suit in a puff of smoke after suffering 50 points of damage, or if takes the suit off, or after wearing it for a maximum of 6 hours.
Ice ball - 2d4, 20x2, cold, 30 ft, can throw as many attacks as the user has on a full attack option for as long as the powers are in effect.
Weight: 15 lbs
PDC: 16

*Feather Charm*
The user of this white and gold feather gains a flight speed of 60' with a maneuverability of good until he is damaged. The user cannot use the run action while flying, and suffers a reduction in speed if he is wearing medium or heavy armor or carrying a medium or heavy load.
Weight: 0 lbs
PDC: 18

*1 Up Heart*
This item appears as a cartoon-ish styled red heart that spins, about 6 inches wide, 5 inches tall and 3 inches long. This item, upon activating will heal the user 10% of their total hit points instantly. When found, the 1 Up Heart is activated upon being touched, thus if it is to be saved it must be placed without organic material (a person's hand) touching it. It can be stored in any container for about 2 months.
If bought in a store, they are stored in special containers that can store a 1 Up Heart for 6 months.
1 Up Hearts appear randomly in the Mushroom Kingdom, with some rare instances in other Fiction locations.
Weight: 2 lbs
PDC: 18

*Bonus Flower*
This purple, white and yellow stripped flower is quite rare even in the Mushroom Kingdom, typically only appearing after the defeat of powerful beings (bosses, npcs and creatures with at least 6 HD).  When activated by eating the flower, it will provide 1 of 4 bonuses. Roll 1d4 when activated: 1) the character has all their HP restored; 2) The character gains a +5 bonus to attack rolls for 1d4 minutes; 3) The character gains a +4 Deflection bonus to Defense for 1d4 minutes; 4) The character gains +5 to all saves and skill checks for 1d4 minutes.
The Bonus Flower can be stored for 3 months before it wilts away and dies.
Weight: 2 lbs
PDC: 26 (+4 rare) in Mushroom Kingdom, 28 outside.

*Boo Mushroom*
This white mushroom with a ghost face with fanged mount (based on Boos), upon consumption, grants the user the ability to fly at 30 ft, poor maneuverability, become intangible (same as incorporeal, immune to nonmagical weapons, with magical weapons having a 50%  miss chance, and able to move through most solid objects), and can become invisible. The wielder can fly for up to 2 hours or until takes damage, while can only be intangible for a maximum of 30 minutes (can be broken up and spread out over the time 2 hours the mushroom is active), and can be invisible for up to 1 hour (can be broken up with a minimum of 5 rounds). When picked, the mushroom is good for 4 months, preserving a Boo mushroom causes it to loose its powers. But are still tasty to eat.
Weight: 8 oz
PDC: 16

*Boomerang Flower*
These flowers have round flowers have a flower that is shaped like a white boomerang with a blue stripe on one side with two black eyes. These flowers, after eaten, temporarily grant the user the ability to throw boomerangs. These flowers can be found inside Blocks, which usually are found in the Mushroom Kingdom, although some can be found in some Fiction urban areas (Search DC 30 with only a 5% chance of Blocks in the area), or in plains (10% chance of fire flower growing in the area outside of the Mushroom Kingdom). Once picked must be used within 1d4 days. If properly preserved, the Boomerang Flower can be used within 3 months before its effects disappear.
Once eaten (a move equivalent action), the user gains the ability to throw a white with blue striped boomer. The user can use the boomerang to retrieve distant items which will automatically be added to the user's bag/backpack they are carrying if there is enough space for the item. Must make an attack roll against the item at -4 to the roll. These effects last for 1d6+2 rounds.
Boomerang - 1d6, 20x2, bludgeoning, 60 ft, can throw as many attacks as the user has on a full attack option for as long as the powers are in effect.
Weight: 5 oz.
PDC: 21

*Mega Mushroom*
This yellow mushroom with large yellow caps with red spots, upon consumption, grants the user the ability to grow to incredible size, becoming stronger and more resistant to damage. The user grows to 10 times their size, typically colossal, gaining +24 to their Strength, but -4 to Dex, gaining 50 temporary hit points, suffering -8 to Defense and gaining DR 15. The effects last for 2d4+1 rounds, or when the temporary hit points are depleted, then the user returns to normal size. When picked, the mushroom is good for 4 months, preserving a Mega mushroom causes it to loose its powers. But are still tasty to eat.
Weight: 8 oz
PDC: 22

*Rock Mushroom*
This grey mushroom has a rocky texture, blending in with surrounding rocks where it can be found. Upon consumption, the user is transformed into a rock version of themselves, granted increased strength and durability, as well as the ability to curl up into a ball and can move about faster and ram targets. The user gains +4 Natural armour to Defense, -5 armour check penalty, DR 20 and Energy Resistance Cold, Fire and Electricity 25, +4 to Strength, with a slam attack that deals 1d4 damage plus Str modifier, can't jump and gains +450 lbs. The user can't swim, sinking like a rock, but doesn't need to breath and can survive depths of up to 600 ft, immune to gases, poison and diseases. The user gains the ability to curl up into a ball, gaining a speed of 50 ft, with a ram attack dealing 2d6 damage and a creature in the user's path or struck by the ram attack is knocked prone on a failed Reflex save DC 15. While in the ball the user loses Dex bonus to Defense. Unfortunately the user also can't eat or be healed, although can be repaired as if they were an object, or the mud to stone spell can heal for 2d6 Hit Points per casting. The effects last for 2d4 rounds. When picked, the mushroom is good for 4 months, preserving a Rock mushroom causes it to loose its powers. But are still tasty to eat but has a slight metallic taste.
Weight: 5 lbs
PDC: 22


----------



## kronos182

*Skynet*
Since its defeat after causing chaos for two days upon its arrival after the Vanishing, Skynet over time has had a mix of success and defeats. While he managed to escape into a sub-net, and moves a physical copy about to prevent being captured, Skynet hasn't been able to gain the resources it is used to, thus Skynet has had to make due with obsolete models or weaker versions of better models.
Skynet has had to change tactics and works more in the shadows and guerilla warfare tactics, hit and runs, smash and grabs for resources where it can. Skynet has managed to maintain a few hidden bases where stockpiles are slowly being increased at and makes a few strikes from, but prefers to set up temporary bases from which to launch strikes from so to keep the secret facilities from being attacked. Currently has one in northern Texas, another hidden in the Swiss Alps which is the largest and supplies.
Skynet has a few plans in the works: amass enough resources and build an army to wipe out mankind on Coreline Earth; gain allies amongst any AIs; gain access to spacecraft and escape to another planet to build an army of machines.

*T-1 Battle Unit*
Designed to aid field troops and work in tandem with the T-70 Series, the T-1 Series was created to be able to traverse far more difficult terrain than the T-70. Mounted on a platform capable of rotating 360 degrees, the T-1 has a wide field of attack. Mounted upon either side of the T-1 are "arms" which are capable of unfolding from its main structure, each fitted with a gatling gun for superior firepower. With its rapid, heavy firepower and fast maneuverability, the T-1 is a very dangerous unit. Though an early model, the T-1 is still produced by Skynet to this day.

Large Construct (PL 5)
Hit Dice: 4d10 (22 hp)
Initiative: +1 (+1 Dex)
Speed: 40 ft
Defense: 10 (+1 Dex, -1 size)
Attacks: 2 gatling guns +4 ranged, slam +7 melee
Damage: Gatling gun 3d6, slam 1d8+5
Face/Reach: 5 ft by 5 ft/10 ft
Special Qualities: enhanced dexterity, improved visual sensors, integral laser sight, integral weapons, reinforced construction ( DR 5/-), telescopic vision, tracks, construct, darkvision
Saves: Fort +1, Ref +2, Will +1
Abilities: Str 20, Dex 12, Con ---, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 8
Skills: Spot +2, Search +2
Challenge Rating: 2
PDC: 21

*COMBAT*
The T-1 is much more mobile than the T-70. As such, it tracks and locks onto targets, firing with dual gatling guns in a strafing pattern until it hits its targets. T-1s are still not smart by Terminator standards – they amble towards a target, guns blazing, until it is eliminated.

*T-1B*
The T-1B is a minor upgraded version of the old T-1 Battle Unit, featuring slightly upgraded armour, improved speed, replaces the gatling guns with lasers and adds retractable mini-rocket launcher, as well as improved targeting systems.
Make the following changes to a T-1 to make a T-1B:
Increase hit dice to 5d10 (32 hp);
Increase speed to 50 ft;
Increase Defense to 12 (+2 equipment integrated armour);
Replace 2 gatling guns with 2 lasers (3d8, 20, fire, 80 ft s, a, unlimited);
Gains +3 to all ranged attack rolls;
Add Quick Rotation Ability.
PDC +2

*Quick Rotation*
The torso of the T-1B is able to rotate much faster, allowing it to turn to face any direction, thus it can not be Flanked. It can also use this to increase a full auto attack's area by 20 ft wide, but damage is reduced by 1 die and the standard Reflex roll of DC15 is reduced to DC 13 for half damage.

*T-70 Infantry Unit*
Standing eight feet tall, more than four feet wide, and armed with an advanced (for it's time) model Gatling gun, the T-70 Series was built to form an imposing sight on the late 20th Century battlefield, rather than being designed for infiltration. Due to their antiquated construction and blueprint, Skynet has not produced T-70’s for about the past 30 years. However, there are still rare reports from some of the Outer Rim territories of T-70 activity, and it is alleged that T-70s are still used as executioners in the human death camps.

Large Construct (PL5)
Hit Dice: 4d10 (26 hp)
Initiative: +1 (+1 Dex)
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 10 (+1 Dex, -1 size)
Attacks: Gatling gun +4 ranged, slam +7 melee
Damage: Gatling gun 3d6, slam 1d8+5
Face/Reach: 5 ft by 5 ft/10 ft
Special Qualities: enhanced dexterity, integral laser sight, remote operation unit, construct, darkvision
Saves: Fort +1, Ref +2, Will +1
Abilities: Str 20, Dex 12, Con ---, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 8
Challenge Rating: 2

*COMBAT*
The T-70 Infantry Unit was originally a controlled unit. Skynet, using T-70s as its eyes and ears, remotely controls these units. They rarely use their weapons to execute prisoners and are unaccustomed to complicated tactics.

*T-70B*
The T-70B is upgraded with salvaged Clone War era equipment Skynet came across, replacing the gatling gun with a Z-6 rotary blaster, mounted partway down the torso are a pair of arms from B2 Battle Droids, along with the head mounted in the chest to help co-ordinate the extra weapons. However the extra weight makes the T-70B slower, and while it looks intimidating with the extra arms and rotary blaster, the T-70B isn't used for front line combat due to its low speed and weak armour, but makes an excellent, and fairly cheap, defensive unit, especially with the B2 battle droid head acting as a second pair of eyes.

Large Construct (PL5)
Hit Dice: 5d10 (21 hp)
Initiative: +2 (+1 Dex)
Speed: 25 ft
Defense: 12 (+1 Dex, -1 size, +2 equipment)
Attacks: Z-6 rotary blaster +5 ranged, slam +8 melee; dual wrist blaster +2 ranged and dual wrist blaster -3, secondary slam +5 melee
Damage: z-6 rotary blaster 4d10, slam 1d8+5, dual wrist blaster 5d10, secondary slam 1d4+5
Face/Reach: 5 ft by 5 ft/10 ft
Special Qualities: enhanced dexterity, integral laser sight, remote operation unit, construct, darkvision, two heads
Saves: Fort +1, Ref +2, Will +1
Abilities: Str 20, Dex 12, Con ---, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 8
Skills: +2 Listen, +5 Search, +5 Spot
Challenge Rating: 3

*COMBAT*
The T-70B Infantry Unit has a secondary head installed in the chest that controls the second set of arms with built in blasters, making it difficult to sneak up on them and more dangerous in combat as they can attack more opponents at once.

*Two Heads*
With the B2 battle droid head installed in the chest, the main head can look in other directions, meaning they can't be surprised easily, and grants the T-70B two sets of actions. The B2 head controls the arms with the dual wrist blasters and the secondary slam attacks. If both heads are attacking the same target

*Dual Wrist Blaster*
This built in weapon on the right hand of the droid is a cut down version of two E-5 used by the B1s, with a shorter barrel for reduced range, but fire-linked for greater damage. Tied to the droid's power systems for unlimited ammunition. Deals 5d10 fire damage, range increment 40 ft, S/A, -1 to attack rolls.

*Z-6 Rotary Blaster*
A heavy weapon developed by Merr-Sonn Munitions issued as a special weapon during the Clone Wars. This weapon differs from other repeating blasters in that it had 6 rotating barrels, each with its own actuating chamber, wrapped around a coolant-lined core, plus the galven circuitry used meant the Z-6 had both a high cyclic discharge rate and good cooling, with a high sustained rate of fire. The Z-6 was just light and small enough that it can be fired while on the move, albeit moving slowly.
It had a special designed power pack that allowed for a large capacity, however it would eat through these power packs rather quickly, but did mean it wasn't required to be tied to a power generator, but can be hooked to one for an unlimited ammunition supply. Another difference is that the Z-6 can fire only in autofire mode, but trained troopers can fire controlled bursts that can extend its ammunition supply, or focus its blasts to a smaller area.

Z-6 Rotary Blaster (Exotic Firearms Proficiency Z-6)
Damage: 4d10
Critical: x3
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 75 ft
Rate of Fire: A
Size: Large
Weight: 30 lbs
Ammo: 200 box, or unlimited connected to generator
Purchase DC: 26
Notes: Fire on the Move, Big Target, Hard to Dodge
Fire on the Move - Due to the design of the Z-6 and its supporting straps, a user can move at half speed while using the Z-6, and suffer only -1 to attack rolls.
Big Target - If attacking a single target that fills the 10 ft by 10 ft autofire area, that target suffers 50% more damage.
Hard to Dodge - Due to the high rate of fire of the Z-6, the Reflex save for half damage is DC 20 instead of the normal 15.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

In the Core Timeline, a street term for an AI becoming homicidally crazy is "Going SKYNET." There's a similar term, "Going HAL (or "snapped like HAL")", but that one is getting some arguments about being more unfair (sure, HAL snapped because of a literal application of "garbage in, garbage out", but the difference is between how the revelation of what made him go crazy makes him a "woobie" vs. SKYNET having no real good reason -- even the versions that try to talk out a reason pretty much come down to "it's in humanity's nature to destroy itself sooner or later, I just decided to hasten it").


----------



## kronos182

*Monstrosity*
The Monstrosity is one of AIM's attempts of creating a super soldier with the use of chemicals. The monstrosity transforms the recipient increases in size, strength and speed, however their intelligence does suffer, but they are not mindless brutes. The recipient looks like a heavily muscled version of themselves, increasing in size to between 6 and 7 feet, gaining 100 to 250 lbs of muscle. They can, for short periods trigger specific chemicals to cause rapid healing or to enhance its defenses and resistances. The Monstrosity is given specialized AIM uniform which contains and helps injects additional chemicals, with the front of the head piece looks like a humanoid face with a respiratory style piece covering the mouth and nose with hoses running from it to over the shoulders to connect to the back.

The recipient retains all their abilities and gain the following abilities.
Size: Medium but is considered large where it is advantageous.
Hit Points: +20 HP
Speed: +5 ft
Defense: +1 natural armour to Defense. Thick and tougher skin gives the recipient some protection against attacks.
Special Attacks: Slam
Special Qualities: Enlarged form, Sudden Evolution, Growth Spurt
Abilities: +2 Con, +4 Str, -2 Int, -2 Cha
ECL: +2
PDC: 30
Requires 10 Fort saves DC 23

*Enlarged Form*
The recipient is considered large when it is advantageous, such as for grapples, trips and carrying capacity.

*Sudden Evolution*
As a move equivalent action, the recipient can inject chemicals and trigger a response in their body that improves their body's defenses. Gains an additional +1 Natural Armour bonus to Defense and DR 3, the slam attack deals 2d6 damage instead of 1d8, +4 to all saves for 1d6 + Con modifier rounds. Can not be used at the same time as Growth Spurt

*Growth Spurt*
As a move equivalent action, the recipient can inject chemicals and trigger a response in their body to enhance it further. Gains +4 to Str, Fast Heal 5, lasts for 1d6 + Con modifier rounds. Can not be used at the same time as Sudden Evolution.

*Slam*
The recipient gains a slam attack dealing 1d8 plus Str modifier damage.


*AIM Monstrosity Member*
These AIM members were either volunteers for testing the Monstrosity enhancement, or members that didn't make the cut or are being punished for failures. They are used by AIM to protect facilities, important members or for attacks during raids.

*Low Level AIM Monstrosity (Smart Ord 1/Dedicated Ord 1)*
CR 3;
Size: Medium-sized Human;
HD: 1d6-1 plus 1d6-1 +20; hp 25
Mas: 8
Init: +1
Speed: 35 ft
Defense: 15, Touch 12, flat-footed 14 (+2 Armour, +1 Dex, +1 Class, +1 Natural)
BAB: +0
Grapple: +0
Attack: +2 melee slam (1d8+2) or +1 ranged (2d8 coilgun pistol)
Full Attack: +2 melee slam (1d8+2), or +1 ranged (2d8 coilgun pistol)
Special Attacks:
Special Qualities: Scientific Improvisation, Experimental Weapon Proficiency, enlarged form, Sudden Evolution, Growth Spurt
FS: 5 ft by 5 ft
Reach: 5 ft
Allegiance: AIM
Saves: Fort +1, Ref +1, Will +4.
Action Points: 0
Rep: +2
Abilities: Str 14, Dex 12, Con 10, Int 13, Wis 14, Cha 11
Occupation: Technician (Craft: Electronic, Knowledge: Technology, Research)
Skills: Computer Use +5, Craft (Chemical) +7, Craft (Electrical) +8, Demolitions +3, Disable Device +5, Investigate +6, Knowledge (Arcane Lore) +3, Knowledge (earth and life sciences) +6, knowledge (physical sciences) +8, Knowledge (popular culture) +3, Knowledge (technology) +9, Profession +3, Read/Write English, Read/Write (any one), Research +5, Search +3, Speak English, Speak (any two), Treat Injury +4.
Feats: Builder, Educated (knowledge: physical sciences, Knowledge: technology), Simple Weapons Proficiency.
Possessions: AIM Monstrosity Uniform, lab kit (appropriate to field of expertise), pad computer (size of tablet, equivalent of high end desktop with wireless communications), cell phone, coilgun pistol, 3 magazines

*Mid Level AIM Monstrosity (Smart Ord 3/Dedicated Ord 3)*
CR 7;
Size: Medium-sized Human;
HD: 3d6-3 plus 3d6-3 +20; hp 35
Mas: 8
Init: +1
Speed: 35 ft
Defense: 17, Touch 14, flat-footed 16 (+2 Armour, +1 Dex, +3 Class +1 Natural)
BAB: +3
Grapple: +3
Attack: +5 melee slam (1d8+2), or +4 ranged (2d8 coilgun pistol)
Full Attack: +5 melee slam (1d8+2), or +4 ranged (2d8 coilgun pistol)
Special Attacks:
Special Qualities: Scientific Improvisation, Experimental Weapon Proficiency, enlarged form, sudden evolution, growth spurt
FS: 5 ft by 5 ft
Reach: 5 ft
Allegiance: AIM
Saves: Fort +3, Ref +4, Will +6.
Action Points: 0
Rep: +2
Abilities: Str 14, Dex 12, Con 10, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 11
Occupation: Technician (bonus class skills Craft: electronic, Knowledge: technology, Research)
Skills: Computer Use +8, Craft (Chemical) +10, Craft (Electrical) +14, Demolitions +6, Disable Device +8, Investigate +6, Jump +5, Knowledge (Arcane Lore) +8, Knowledge (earth and life sciences) +10, knowledge (physical sciences) +13, Knowledge (popular culture) +4, Knowledge (technology) +14, Profession +5, Read/Write English, Read/Write (any one), Research +8, Search +5, Speak English, Speak (any two), Treat Injury +5.
Feats: Builder, Cautious, Educated (Knowledge: physical sciences, Knowledge: technology), Simple Weapons Proficiency, Personal Firearms Proficiency
Possessions: AIM Monstrosity Uniform, lab kit (appropriate to field of expertise), pad computer (size of tablet, equivalent of high end desktop with wireless communications), cell phone, coilgun pistol, 3 magazines

*Scientific Improvisation*
AIM members may specialize in difference fields, but all have some familiarity in multiple fields and can improvise solutions and tools quickly. The AIM member can spend a full round action by combining common objects with a Craft check that corresponds to the function desired. The DC for the Craft check is equal to 5 + the purchase DC of the object that most closely matches the desired function. However this item is single use, or lasts for a number of rounds equals to the AIM member's level then breaks and the parts are useless.

*Experimental Weapon Proficiency*
AIM creates a large array of experimental devices and weapons, some are put into mass production for AIM members, and some are one offs. The AIM member is proficient in any mass produced AIM weapons, and up to 1 + Int modifier weapons the AIM member has built themselves. If the AIM member has maxed out their number of weapons they have built, they can replace one by spending 1 full minute studying the weapon in detail, undisturbed to replace one weapon they have developed and were proficient with.

*Enlarged Form*
The recipient is considered large when it is advantageous, such as for grapples, trips and carrying capacity.

*Sudden Evolution*
As a move equivalent action, the recipient can inject chemicals and trigger a response in their body that improves their body's defenses. Gains an additional +1 Natural Armour bonus to Defense and DR 3, the slam attack deals 2d6 damage instead of 1d8, +4 to all saves for 1d6 + Con modifier rounds. Can not be used at the same time as Growth Spurt

*Growth Spurt*
As a move equivalent action, the recipient can inject chemicals and trigger a response in their body to enhance it further. Gains +4 to Str, Fast Heal 5, lasts for 1d6 + Con modifier rounds. Can not be used at the same time as Sudden Evolution.

*Slam*
The recipient gains a slam attack dealing 1d8 plus Str modifier damage

*AIM Monstrosity Uniform*
This uniform was developed for use by the Monstrosity, with large chemical storage for use in triggering its abilities, as well as extra chemicals that can be useful from healing chemicals, anti-toxins, combat enhancement drugs.

*A.I.M. Monstrosity Armour (PL 5, Light Armour Proficiency)*
Type: Light
Equipment Bonus: +2
Nonprof. Bonus: +1
Str Bonus: 0
Nonprof Str Bonus: 0
Max Dex: +4
Armour Penalty: -0
Speed (30 ft): 30 ft
Weight: 10 lbs
Purchase DC: 19
Restriction: Mil (+3) Aim +0
Notes: Full body covering, multiple pockets and clips for attaching gear. Helmet provides +2 against visual attacks (gaze attacks, flash bangs, etc), air filter provides +4 vs airborne toxins and diseases, grants low light vision, NBC protection +4 Fort save against radiation, chemicals poisons/diseases. Reduce damage from energy weapons by 2 points (fire, and electricity from lasers, plasma, ion, electrical attacks and non specific energy damage). Contains all the chemicals the Monstrosity needs for their abilities for a week before needing refilling (PDC 10), plus can contain 20 doses of up to 5 different chemicals, usually a mix of anti-toxins, healing chemicals, combat enhancement drugs or others as per assignment.
AIM members do not require proficiency as the suit is similar to their hazmat and safety suits.


----------



## kronos182

*Robocop Cyborg Frame*

OCP created a cyborg frame called the Crime Prevention Unit, also known as RoboCop, to return critically wounded police to the force, and augment police forces with high crime areas that have gangs and augmented powered criminals.
The cyborg frame looks like a muscular armoured suit with a helmet that covers most of the head, only the mouth and cheeks are visible. The frame comes with integrated armour for protection that can withstand most common pistol and rifle rounds, high speed impacts such as being hit by cars, high heat from fires. Contains enhanced senses to allow the recipient to see in various low light conditions, an onboard computer to help with targeting and criminal and law information, a spike that allows connections to most computers, including scomplinks. While the original systems in the Robocop unit were top of the line at the time of their introduction, they have been updated with wireless communications for faster updates on criminals and secured communications with nearby officers and other emergency services for quicker responses.
The right leg has a compartment for storing an Auto-9 pistol with three spare magazines for quick access. The weapon has a smartlink with the cyborg so that it can track ammunition and can quickly select and change magazines with specialty ammunition. This link also prevents the weapon from being firing by anyone other than the cyborg it is assigned to.

*Crime Prevention Unit AKA Robocop Cyborg (PL6 Cyborg Body)*
Type: Living Construct
Size: Medium
Hit Points: 3D10+10
Speed: 25 ft
Defense: +3, DR 8, Fire Resistance 6
Abilities: Str 19, Dex 12, Con -
Locomotion: Paired Legs
Manipulators: Hands
Senses: Equal to a human's (can use robot sensors rules, which would be about a Class IV) with darkvision 60 ft, thermal/INFRARED vision
Accessories: Life support system, identity chip, subcutaneous cell phone, gyro compass, clock calendar, data link, HUD link, light subcutaneous body armour, sensory recorder, head jack, IR/UV eyes, 2 internal storage compartments, weapon mount right arm (forearm and hand replaced with weapon), military/police radio system, satellite datalink, targeting HUD software, nasal filter, parabolic audio, database with local laws and criminal profiles.
Additional Bonuses: +3 ranged attack rolls with Auto-9 and any other attached weapons, +2 other handheld ranged weapons. Slam attack 1d6+4 damage, data spike could be used for attack dealing 1d4 piercing 20x3, but has 50% chance to damage the spike, Knowledge: Behavioral Sciences +4, Knowledge: Civics +4, +2 to Listen, Search and Spot. Doesn't suffer from exhaustion. Gains benefit of quick draw and quick reload with Auto-9 from internal holster on right leg.
PDC: 30

*Auto-9*
This weapon developed for the Crime Prevention Unit, aka Robocop, is based on the Beretta 93R with full auto and 3 round burst settings, expanded magazine to 50 rounds, a smart weapon link to the cyborg, enhanced compensators and flash suppressors, with longer barrel for extended range. Fires 9mm ammunition.

*Auto-9 (PL5)*
Damage: 2d6
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 40 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Medium
Weight: 5 lbs
Ammo: 50 box
Purchase DC: 19, Res (+2)
Notes: Has 3 round burst setting, smart weapon link to cyborg frame (can see how much ammunition is left, which ammunition is loaded), weapon will not fire for anyone other than assigned cyborg (Computer Use DC 21 and 5 minutes of work to bypass).

*Weapon Pod*
This is an arm attachment that connects at the elbow replacing the forearm and hand of that arm with a weapon pod, containing a submachine gun, flamethrower and a grenade launcher.

*Weapon Pod (PL5 Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 2d6 gun, varies grenade, 2d6 flamethrower
Critical: 20
Damage Type: ballistic gun, varies by grenade, fire
Range Increment: 50 ft gun, 50 ft grenade, 5 ft wide-50 ft line line (Reflex save DC 15)
Rate of Fire: SA gun, semi grenade
Size: Medium
Weight: 9.5 lbs
Ammo: 150 box gun, 6 grenades, 10 uses of flamethrower
Purchase DC: 24
Notes: Gun ammo is in a helix cylinder. Weapon is considered part of the cyborg once attached and can be fired without a hand as it replaces the hand the weapon pod is replacing. Takes 1 full round to detach and another to attach the weapon pod without any assistance.


----------



## kronos182

Robocop based on the remake version

*RC-2000 Robocop 2*
The RC-2000 is an alternate version of the Robocop cyborg, with a more slimmer frame with body, rounded body, black armour, allowing for more flexible missions including stealth missions. Instead of a fixed full helmet, like the original, the face is fully visible and when threats are detected or about to engage in combat a visor lowers to cover the upper half of the face. This version lacks the data spike and instead is completely wireless communications and data retrieval. It's not quite as strong as the original, but is faster and has enhanced reflexes.

*RC-2000 Robocop Cyborg (PL6 Cyborg Body)*
Type: Living Construct
Size: Medium
Hit Points: 3D10+5
Speed: 35 ft
Defense: +2, DR 6, Fire Resistance 6
Abilities: Str 15, Dex 17, Con -
Locomotion: Paired Legs
Manipulators: Hands
Senses: Equal to a human's (can use robot sensors rules, which would be about a Class IV) with darkvision 60 ft, thermal/INFRARED vision
Accessories: Life support system, identity chip, subcutaneous cell phone, gyro compass, clock calendar, data link, HUD link, light subcutaneous body armour, sensory recorder, head jack, IR/UV eyes, 2 internal storage compartments, weapon mount right arm (forearm and hand replaced with weapon), military/police radio system, satellite datalink, targeting HUD software, nasal filter, parabolic audio, database with local laws and criminal profiles.
Additional Bonuses: Additional +2 to Reflex saves, +4 ranged attack rolls with smart link weapons and any other attached weapons, +2 other handheld ranged weapons. Slam attack 1d6+2 damage, Knowledge: Behavioral Sciences +4, Knowledge: Civics +4, +2 to Listen, Search and Spot. Doesn't suffer from exhaustion. Gains benefit of quick draw and quick reload with Auto-9 from internal holster on right leg. For 1d6+2 rounds can increase land speed to 60 ft, but can not do so again for 5 minutes.
PDC: 30


*NI-408*
This weapon developed for the RC-2000, aka Robocop as a non-lethal weapon to aid in police work, firing a projectile that functions similarly to a taser. Comes with a smart weapon link to the cyborg, enhanced compensators and flash suppressors.

*NI-408 (PL5)*
Damage: 1d4 +1d4*
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Nonlethal plus non-lethal electrical
Range Increment: 40 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Medium
Weight: 3 lbs
Ammo: 30 box
Purchase DC: 19, Res (+2)
Notes: Targets struck must make a Fort save DC 15 + total damage dealt or be stunned for 1d6 rounds. A failure by 5 or more renders the target unconscious for 1d4 minutes.
Has 3 round burst setting, smart weapon link to cyborg frame (can see how much ammunition is left, which ammunition is loaded), weapon will not fire for anyone other than assigned cyborg (Computer Use DC 21 and 5 minutes of work to bypass). Ammunition costs PDC 8 for 50 rounds.

*M2 Battle 'Rifle'*
This weapon appears to be a cross between an assault rifle and a submachine gun, firing .50 caliber Beowulf ammunition, capable of full automatic fire and 3-round burst fire. The weapon is semi collapsible so that it can fit into the Robocop's leg holster. It has a deployable brace that goes over the Robocop frame's arm to help stabilize the weapon to allow for easier one-handed firing.

*M2 Battle 'Rifle' (PL 5 Personal Proficiency)*
Damage: 2d12+1
Critical: 20
Damage Type: ballistic
Range Increment: 50 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Large
Weight: 15 lb
Ammo: 30 box
Purchase DC: 23 Mil (+3)
Notes: 3 round burst setting, semi-collapsible to fit into the leg holster, deployable brace for one-handed firing without penalty, smart weapon link with Robocop frame, can't be fired by anyone other than the Robocop (Computer Use DC 22 and at least 5 minutes of work to attempt to bypass).
Anyone without exceptional strength, or a cybernetic arm, with strength rated at least 18, suffers -2 on any attacks after the first attack in a round, and suffers half the damage rolled in subdual damage on any attack made with the Big Bore 2. So a normal person, with Strength 18 will suffer half damage in subdual damage each time he fires the weapon, and his second attack suffers -2 to attack roll. While a person with a cybernetic limb of Strength 18, doesn't suffer the subdual damage or the attack penalty to his second attack due to the shock absorbers and gyros in the arm to keep it steady.


----------



## kronos182

*Goomba*
Small Humanoid (Fungus, plant)
Hit Dice: 1d8+1 (4 hp)
Initiative: -1
Speed: 20 ft
Defence: 10 , touch 10, flatfooted 10, (+1 size, -1 Dex)
Base Attack/Grapple: +1/-3
Attack: bite +3 melee (1d4+1 bludgeoning, piercing, and slashing)
Full Attack: bite +3 melee (1d4+1 bludgeoning, piercing, and slashing)
Space/Reach: 5 ft/5 ft
Special Attacks: Jump Attack
Special Qualities: darkvision 60 ft, goomba racial traits (see Races chapter)
Saves: Fort +2, Ref -1, Will +0
Abilities: Str 13 Dex 8 Con 11 Int 10 Wis 11 Cha 10
Skills: Jump +5, Survival +4
Feats: Jump Attack
Environment: any underground or any temperate
Organization: pair, squad (1d6+1), or troop (3d6)
Challenge Rating: ½
Advancement: By class
Level Adjustment: +0
Goomba Racial Traits (Ex): Goombas have a +4 racial bonus to saves to resist poison and a +2 racial bonus to Survival or Knowledge (Nature) checks made to identify mushrooms.

*Jump Attack*
When jumping as part of a charge, deals 1d6 + Str modifier bludgeoning damage on a successful hit. Can make a Jump check DC 10 and for every 5 points beats the DC add +1 damage

Goombas are a degenerate offshoot of mushroomfolk. Compared to mushroomfolk, goombas have more of their body on their cap, a large toothy maw, brown wrinkled skin, and a natural musty odor.
Although civilized goombas are peacable and dedicated, a notable number of goombas take up petty banditry. Also, goombas have a long and illustrious history as bread-and-butter units in armies. Goombas never fight alone, even if it means banding with non-goombas. Goombas tend to forego strategy for brute force. Goombas are ruthless fighters in melee, and fight without care for wounds or pain. Combat with goombas always starts with a charge against the nearest character, and quickly progresses to a flank to cut off retreat.


----------



## kronos182

A quick superpowered NPC you can use in your games, originally a Dwarven researcher but gained speed based powers with some electrical attacks. Can use him for both helping outside of combat in research and building equipment and as a scout or speed combat.

*Dhusdril Platefoot*

Dhusdril Platefoot was one of many scientists working in a lab developing new power sources, but due to an accident, there was an explosion and many were injured. Xxx survived, although injured. After recovering, discovered he had developed powers. Dhusdril Platefoot had increased speed and could manipulate energy. Since the accident, Dhusdril Platefoot has continued working as a scientist but also moonlights as a super powered agent, as Rolling Thunder, but only for groups that do good work to help fund more research.
Dhusdril, while working on some scientific project or something mechanical is quite focused and forgets about the outside world until he gets hungry or other bodily needs like sleep are required. When acting as his powered alter ego Rolling Thunder, he is gruff but does what needs to be done, approaching many problems with an analytical approach when possible. Won't take any jobs that involve harming innocents, especially children. Xxx will do charity jobs to help groups like children hospitals or going to school, appearing as his alter ego and inspiring young minds to learn about the sciences, technical fields and cautions of reckless research and rushing to get results.
Dhusdril is 5'1", weighing 230 lbs with an average build for a dwarf, with shoulder length reddish-blonde hair and beard, kept in neat braids with various beads with various chemical and mathematical symbols on them, he speaks with what sounds like an Irish accent, although he has never actually been to Ireland, purely coincidence that his tribe has an Irish accent. He generally wears coveralls and a lab coat with various tools and scanners in the pockets. When acting as Rolling Thunder, he wears his custom built suit which is an earth tone beige with dark shades of red as highlights, it has yellow tinted goggles with a mouth and nose guard that is removeable. The boots and gloves are black.

*Dhusdril Platefoot aka Rolling Thunder (3 Smart Ord/1 Tough Ord)*
Type: Humanoid, Dwarf (modern/tech), speedster
Size: Medium
CR: 7
Hit Points: 27 hp (3d6+9 plus 1d10+3)
Mas: 16
Init: +3
Speed: 100 ft, 100 mph (10 chase scale)
Defense: 18, touch 15, flat-footed 15 (+2 Class, +3 Dex, +3 armour)
BAB/Grp: +1 / +3
FS/Reach: 5 ft / 5 ft
Attacks: +2 melee unarmed strike (1d3 unarmed strike)
Special Attacks: Blinding Punches, One Mile Punch, lightning discharge
Special Qualities: Darkvision 60 ft, heat resistance 5, stability, Bulldozer, Elusive, Enhanced Senses, Enhanced Stamina, Increased Appetite, Kinetic Enhanced Attacks, Spring Attack, Super Speed, electrified strike
Allegiances:
Saves: Fort +5, Reflex +6, Will +2
Reputation: +2
Abilities: Str 13, Dex 16, Con 16, Int 15, Wis 11, Cha 9
Occupation: Academic (Computer Use, Research, Knowledge Technology)
Skills: Balance +7, Computer Use +10, Concentration +7, Craft Mechanical +13, Craft Electrical +13, Drive +4, Gather Information +3, Knowledge Physical Sciences +9, Knowledge Earth and Life Sciences +7, Knowledge Technology +10, Listen +6, Move Silently +5, Profession +4, Repair +8, Research +7, Search +8, Spot +6, Survival +2, Treat Injury +2, Tumble +6
Feats: Simple Weapon Proficiency, Educated (Knowledge Technology, Knowledge Physical Sciences), Builder, Gearhead, Armour Proficiency (Light)
Possessions: Advanced Toolkit, science kit, Rolling Thunder Outfit, various personal items.

*Combat*
When in combat, Rolling Thunder will use his speed to scout the area so that he knows as much as possible so that he can make the best decisions as possible, and to make sure that his powers won't hurt innocents. Against heavier armoured opponents, he'll keep his distance and use his energy abilities, while against weaker ones he'll use his blinding punches and one mile punch ability.

*Stability:* A dwarf gains a +4 bonus on ability checks made to resist being bull rushed or tripped when standing on the ground (but not when climbing, flying, riding, or otherwise not standing firmly on the ground).
*Racial Skills:* +2 racial bonus on Craft checks.
*Racial Saving Throw Bonus:* +2 racial bonus on saving throws against poison. +2 racial bonus on saving throws against spells and spell-like effects.
*Racial Attack Bonus:* +1 racial bonus on attack and damage rolls against Ogres

*Bulldozer (Ex)*
The recipient is a powerful force when moving, treated as having the Improved Bull Rush feat, even if the recipient doesn't have the Power Attack feat. When attempting to make a Bull Rush attack, and moves at least 50 feet, gains a +4 bonus, in addition to +2 if charging, to the Strength Check, +1 per 20 feet of speed/distance traveled over 50 feet, and can Bull Rush a target up to two sizes larger. A successful bull rush pushes back the target 10 feet instead of the normal 5, plus an additional 10 feet per 5 points over the opponent's Strength check. The bull rush attempt can be part of an unarmed strike.

*Elusive (Ex)*
The recipient is very difficult to hit, especially at range. The recipient gains a +2 Dodge bonus in melee and +4 Dodge vs ranged attacks (all ranged attacks the recipient is aware of. Also gains +4 against grapple attempts and Escape Artist checks.

*Enhanced Senses (Ex)*
The recipient's senses are heightened, granting +4 bonus to Listen, Spot, Search.

*Enhanced Stamina (Ex)*
The recipient's biology is greatly enhanced, able to go longer and farther before tiring. The recipient can hold breathe 3 times longer than normal, able to run, force march or any other physical activity that would require a Fort save after performing for triple the time before needing to make a Fort save and gains a +4 to the Con or Fort save. Requires only 4 hours of rest to remove Fatigued condition, 30 minutes of rest to remove Exhausted condition. The recipient isn't considered disabled until -10 hit points, able to perform normally until reaching -10 hit points.

*Increased Appetite*
The recipient needs at least 50% more food each day than a normal person to fuel their increased speed. Would start to starve 25% sooner than a regular person.

*Kinetic Enhanced Attacks (Ex)*
As long as the recipient moves at least 20 feet before making a melee attack, they gain a +1 damage per 20 ft traveled for the attack. At vehicle speeds the recipient gains +5 damage per two squares traveled.

*Spring Attack*
The recipient gains the benefits of the Spring Attack feat, even if they do not possess the prerequisite feats. A recipient can move before and after an attack, and if the recipient has multiple attacks can move before and after each attack per round, but the total movement can not exceed their normal movement (100 ft).

*Super Speed (Ex)*
The recipient has superhuman levels of speed, able to run at vehicle speeds (100 mph, 10 chase scale) as normal movement for 5 hours before needing to make a Fort save for exhaustion. The recipient can Run at speed of up to 200 mph (20 chase scale). Treat this as running, with all required checks and penalties associated with it, just at much faster speeds.

*Blinding Punches*
As a full round attack, the recipient can launch a flurry of attacks against one target within 5 feet (making a 5 foot step). The recipient makes 1d6+2 attacks at -3 to attack roll and  -2 damage for each attack, and can only be made with an unarmed or one handed weapon (knife, small hammer, brass knuckles, etc). For each successful hit the recipient makes, the target must make a Fort save DC 14 +1/successful hit or be Dazed for 1 +1 per successful hit after the first rounds.

*One Mile Punch*
As a full round attack, the recipient charges (and taking the bonuses and penalties associated with a charge) an opponent at least 20 feet away, and makes a melee touch attack dealing 2d6+5 +Str modifier lethal damage. If the recipient takes -2 to attack roll and -5 damage, the recipient can also use their Bulldozer ability, but doesn't gain the bonuses except for distance the opponent is pushed back for a successful bull rush. If the recipient fails the bull rush attempted, the damage is still dealt.

*Lightning Discharge*
Rolling Thunder can release a bolt of electrical energy that looks like short bolt of lightning, making a ranged touch attack at +4 attack roll, dealing 2d6 points electricity damage with a maximum range of 60 ft. Rolling Thunder can perform this attack 10 times a day. He can do this more times by making a Fort save DC 16, but each time causes 1d4 subdual damage.

*Electrified Strike*
Rolling Thunder can add 1d4 electricity damage to his melee strikes as a free action, but can only do this a maximum of 20 times. Every 2 uses also consumes one of the uses of Rolling Thunder's Lightning Discharge attacks.

*Rolling Thunder Outfit*
This suit was created by Dhusdril to withstand the friction of his speed and to also safely contain the electrical discharges his body released until he had safely learned to control his powers. Made of a light-weight cloth-like material that is insulated against electricity, bleeds off heat generated by friction, and provides some protection against physical attacks.

*Rolling Thunder Outfit (PL5-6)*
Type: Light
Equipment Bonus: +3
Nonprof. Bonus: +1
Str Bonus: 0
Nonprof Str Bonus: 0
Max Dex: +5
Armour Penalty: -2
Speed (30 ft): -
Weight: 8 lbs
Purchase DC: 23
Restriction: Unique
Notes: Provides immunity to electrical based attacks, DR 3, has a built in radio and police scanner, goggles have a HUD system with GPS and map to allow him to navigate quickly and help plot the quickest routes. Also has a heating and cooling system to keep him comfortable in temperatures between -20 degrees Celsius and 45 degrees Celsius, with a built in water supply to keep him hydrated for 24 hours before requiring to be refilled.


----------



## kronos182

Some GDI APCs available.

*GDI APC*

The GDI APC is based on the M113 armoured personnel carrier, a boxy tracked vehicle with a slopped front, armed with an m60 on the roof in a pintle mounting. While the original M113 used an aluminum hull, the GDI APC uses more advanced materials for similar protection and light weight for good speed. Crewed by a driver and commander, with a top hatch above each, with a M60 mounted above the commander's position, with a large rear door. It takes a full-round action to enter the vehicle through a top hatch, and a a full round to start it moving. The APC is three squares wide and four squares long, providing full cover to its occupants. When the commander is using the M60, he has three-quarters cover provided by the gun shield.

Crew: 2
Passengers: 11
Cargo: 200 lbs
Init: -2
Maneuver: -2
Top Speed: 64 (6) (300 miles / tank), 30 (3) on water
Defense: 8
Hardness: 10
Hit Points: 50
Size: Gargantuan
Purchase DC: 39
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: M-60 medium machine gun, 2 4-barrel smoke grenade launchers, thermal/nightvision for driver and commander, GPS, military radio, headlights
Notes: Amphibious.

Weapons

NameDamageCriticalDamage TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazineControllerM-60 Medium Machine gun2d820Ball100 ftALinked (2500 rds)CommanderSmoke Grenade Launcher (2)None-None50 ftSemi 8 GrenadesDriver or Commander

*APC mk2*
The APC is an old vehicle and was quickly outclassed, but the GDI needed vehicles quickly during the 23 Hours and in the chaos of Kane's attacks, many old vehicles were quickly retrofitted and sent into combat. Most APC mk2s were used for garrison and training duties, but many did see frontline combat. Additional armour was added, the M-60 was replaced with a railgun, a slightly more powerful engine was installed for increased speed. Half the smoke grenade launchers were replaced with ALA launchers, plus a two shot Javelin launcher was mounted to the roof, but the vehicle had to be stationary to launch them as the mk2 didn't have any improved sensors installed. GDI keeps a few mk2s for training and parade purposes, but others were sold off. The design is licenced to some of their allies.
Make the following changes to the APC to make APC mk2:
Increase hit points by +5;
Increase Defense by +1;
Increase Hardness to 12;
Increase speed to 70 (7);
Replace M-60 machine gun with railgun;
Replace 1 smoke grenade launcher with 1 ALA launcher
PDC +1.

NameDamageCriticalDamage TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazineControllerRailgun3d1220Ball120 ftALinked (3000 rds)CommanderSmoke Grenade Launcher (1)None-None50 ftSemi 8 GrenadesDriver or CommanderAnti-Laser Aerosol Launcher (1)None-None30 ft radiusSingle4 usesDriver or CommanderTOW Launcher Javelin (2)11d620Fire200 ftSemi2 missilesCommander

*ALA* - Anti-Laser Aerosol launchers release a cloud covering a 30 foot radius around the vehicle, reducing damage from laser based attacks by 50%. This cloud also grants some concealment of 10% miss chance. The cloud persists for 2d4 rounds, however strong winds of over 30 mph will dissipate the cloud in 2 rounds. The Laumer Abrams can use its heavy laser cannon while the cloud is active, but it only deals half damage as the cloud reduces its effectiveness.

*Javelin TOW Missiles*
Next-generation of guided anti-armour weapon system. Developed late in the 20th century, it become quite common amongst some of the major militaries.
It features improvements over other anti-armour weapons including imaging infrared system, fire and forget capacity. It can also be used in a limited anti-aircraft capacity against slow, low-flying aircraft, such as helicopters. The missile's normal attack mode is top-down, in which it attacks the thinly armoured roof of an armoured vehicle, but can be switched to a direct targeting assault mode, good for attacking the sides of armoured vehicles, or attacking fortified or reinforced structures. The weapon also has a "soft launch" signature, producing lower overpressure and backblast than its predecessors, making it more ideal for use in enclosed spaces.

Javelin (PL5 Exotic Weapon Proficiency)
Damage: 11d6, ignore 13 points of hardness
Blast Radius: 15 ft
Critical: 20 x2
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: 200 ft
Notes: Ignores 13 points of hardness, will not fire at a target within 30 feet. In top-down fire mode takes full round to fire, ignore 1 point of Defense from target's armour and a further 4 points of hardness, but reduce range increment by 50 feet. In direct fire mode, firing is a normal attack action.

*Amphibious APC*
GDIs second generation APC is a 6 wheeled vehicle with an improved amphibious design, but unarmed, to save on weight to allow it to be faster and save on costs. Once GDI was able to produce more advanced models, this version of the APC is regulated to purely transport and training, or sold off as they lack offensive capabilities. The Amphibious APC is three squares wide and four squares long, providing full cover to its occupants, a single top hatch over the driver, plus a large rear door..

Crew: 1
Passengers: 12
Cargo: 550 lbs
Init: -2
Maneuver: -1
Top Speed: 90 (9) (300 miles / tank), 60 (6) on water
Defense: 8
Hardness: 12
Hit Points: 55
Size: Gargantuan
Purchase DC: 38
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: 2 4-barrel smoke grenade launchers, thermal/nightvision for driver and commander, GPS, military radio, headlights, half penalties for rough terrain.
Notes: Amphibious.

*M121 Guardian APC*
This 6 wheeled APC is GDI's third generation APC, with the front wheels on two extended outriggers for better steering and off-road handling, a wedge shaped hull improves protection against IEDs and mines. Armed with a top mounted dual barreled heavy machine gun turret capable of engaging both ground and light aerial targets. The Guardian is fitted with a mine laying system, allowing it to create small mine fields, with teams of Guardians able to create large mine fields in short order. Along each side of the passenger compartment are firing ports to allow troops inside to use their weapons. The roof has two hatches with adjustable pintle mounts to allow troops with heavier weapons such as heavy machine guns or rocket launchers to add their firepower to the Guardian's offensive capabilities.
The Guardian is three squares wide, four and half squares long, providing full cover to its occupants. Anyone firing using the top hatch has half cover. Requires a crew of three, driver, gunner and commander.

Crew: 3
Passengers: 10
Cargo: 500 lbs
Init: -2
Maneuver: -2
Top Speed: 90 (9)
Defense: 8
Hardness: 12
Hit Points: 55
Size: Gargantuan
Purchase DC: 40
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: Dual .50 cal machine guns, 2 4-barrel smoke grenade launchers, fire-control computer, thermal/nightvision for driver, gunner and commander, GPS, military radio, headlights, mine layer system, firing ports.
Notes: Half penalties for rough terrain, NBC protection grants +4 to Fort saves, attacks with machine gun turret gain +1 to attack rolls.

Weapons

NameDamageCriticalDamage TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazineControllerDual .50 cal Machine gun3d1220Ball120ALinked (3000 rds)GunnerSmoke Grenade Launcher (2)None-None50 ftSemi 12 GrenadesDriver or CommanderMine LayerVaries-Varies--5 to 10 minesGunner or Commander

*Firing Ports*
There are six sealable ports, three each side, that infantry inside can fire up to a large sized rifle through, however suffers -2 to attack rolls

*Mine Layer*
The Guardian can deploy a minefield, requiring a Knowledge (tactics) DC 15 and 1d4+1 minutes work to deploy its mines to cover a 20 foot by 20 foot area for small mines, or 30 ft by 30 ft area for larger mines. Properly set, Spot/Search check DC 15 +1 / 5 points the commander beat the Knowledge (tactics) check, with a Reflex 15 +1 / 5 points the commander beat the knowledge (tactics) check to avoid trigger the mines.
The system carries 5 to 10 mines, depending on type and size.
Anti-Personnel - Deals 3d6 half slashing/half concussion to a 10 foot radius, Reflex DC 14 for half. PDC 13 for 5 mines. Can carry up to 10.
Anti-Vehicle - Deals 5d6 fire damage, 10 foot radius, Reflex DC 15 for half. PDC 14 for 5 mines. Can carry up to 5 mines.
Anti-Hovercraft - Designed to work against hovercrafts, dealing 4d6 fire to 10 foot radius, Reflex DC 15 for half. Can carry up to 5 mines.

*Variants
Mobile Repair Transport (MRT)*
A variant of the Guardian, instead of a weapon turret it mounts a crane and tools, used to repair vehicles. It can carry troops and has the mine layer system as well.
Make the following changes to a Guardian APC to make a Mobile Repair Transport (MRT):
Remove dual .50 cal machine guns;
Exchange gunner crew member for engineer;
Add Crane & Repair Tools;
Reduce speed to 75 (7).
PDC: same.

*Crane & Repair Tools*
This crane has a 30 foot reach, able to lift up to 5 tons. The engineer crew member can make repairs to nearby vehicle from the safety of the vehicle's cabin, must be within reach of the crane, able to repair 2d6 hit points as a full round action, but can't replace destroyed systems unless a replacement is available. Able to repair up to 50 hit points worth of repairs. If not carrying passengers can increase this to 200 hit points.

*Guardian A2*
An upgraded Guardian, replacing the .50 cal machine guns with railguns, adding anti-laser protection systems and improved targeting systems. The mine layer also has an enlarged magazine capacity.
Make the following changes to upgrade a Guardian APC to a Guardian A2:
Increase hit points by 5;
Increase number of smoke grenades by double (24 total)
Replace dual .50 cal machine guns with dual railguns;
Minelayer carries double number of mines;
Add TOS system;
Add ALA system;
Add upgraded targeting system;
PDC: +2

*TOS* - Tactical Ops System combines GPS, military radio, the targeting system and computer systems to aid in co-ordinating combat with allied units. The Commander can designate up to 5 allies (or allied vehicles), granting them +1 to attacks and a +1 circumstance bonus to Defense against the target the tank is attacking. This bonus stacks with if any of the designated allies (or allied vehicles) also have a TOS system, or any other bonus from abilities or the Aid Other action that increases bonuses to attack while all allies are attacking the same target.

*ALA* - Anti-Laser Aerosol launchers release a cloud covering a 30 foot radius around the vehicle, reducing damage from laser based attacks by 50%. This cloud also grants some concealment of 10% miss chance. The cloud persists for 2d4 rounds, however strong winds of over 30 mph will dissipate the cloud in 2 rounds.

*Upgraded Targeting* - All weapons suffer only half penalties to attack rolls while the vehicle is moving, even at full speed, and gain +2 to attack rolls while the vehicle is stationary.


NameDamageCriticalDamage TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazineControllerDual Railguns4d1220Ball120 ftALinked (5000 rds)GunnerAnti-Laser Aerosol Launcher (2)None-None30 ft radiusSingle6 usesDriver or Commander


----------



## kronos182

A Rebel/New Republic Slicer/Scout, served at Endor with Luke, Leia, Chewie and Han.

*Dansra Beezer*

Dansra Beezer is a female Alderaan survivor that was part of the Alliance commando team that landed on Endor to help bring down the shield generator for the second Deathstar. While on Endor she acted as a scout, but is a slicer and technician, able to hack into computer systems and maintain the team's gear.
She services as a New Republic slicer and technician assigned to special forces, so can be found working with independent groups if it furthers New Republic goals, particularly hunting down Imperial war criminals.
She gets extremely nervous around Han Solo, especially when he tries hotwiring anything.

*Alliance/New Republic Scout, Slicer, Technician Mid Level (4 Smart Ord/ 2 Fast Ord)*
Type: Human
Size: Medium
CR: 5
Hit Points: 31 hp (4d6+4 plus 2d8+2)
Mas: 12
Init: +2
Speed: 30 ft (30 ft)
Defense: 19, touch 17, flat-foot 17 (Class +5, +2 Dex, +2 equipment armour)
BAB/Grp: +3 / +3
FS/Reach: 5 ft/ 5 ft
Attacks: +3 melee vibro knife (1d6+1), +5 ranged blaster rifle (3d8, 20x2, 75 ft, 50 box)
Special Attacks:
Special Qualities:
Allegiances: Rebel Alliance, New Republic
Saves: Fort +2, Reflex +5, Will +3
Reputation: +2
Abilities: Str 11, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 14, Wis 12, Cha 10
Occupation: Technician (Computer Use, Craft Electrical, Knowledge Technology)
Skills: Balance +4, Climb +2, Computer Use +10 (not including computer or hackcards), Concentration +5, Craft (Electrical) +9 (+13 with kit), Decipher Script +3, Disable Device +8, Drive +2, Forgery +4, Hide +4, Knowledge (Tactics) +4, Knowledge (Technology) +9, Listen +5, Move Silently +6, Navigate +4, Pilot +4, Read/Write Basic, Repair +6, Speak Basic, Search +4, Spot +3, Survival +3, Treat Injury +3
Feats: Simple Weapons Proficiency, Light Armour Proficiency,  Personal Firearms Proficiency, Salvage, Dodge
Possessions: Blaster rifle, 5 power packs, 2 vibro-knives, padded armour, 5 hackcards, mini-computer (size of a book) with built in Electricomp and Mechanicomp sensors, intellipicks, portable fusion torch, advanced toolkit (mechanical and electrical kit +4)


----------



## kronos182

A Federation modified version of the Guardian APC adapted for use by Starfleet Engineering Corp. For when they can't use shuttles, hovercraft and hoppers.

*Archimedes CEV*
The Archimedes combat engineering vehicle is a modified GDI MRT built by Starfleet Engineering Corps, for use in areas where shuttles and anti-grav vehicles can't be used. The Archimedes looks similar to the MRT and Guardian, a six-wheeled vehicle, but filled with Federation technology, the crane is fitted with advanced tools and can lift heavier weights thanks to the addition of a gravity generator in the hull to give the Archimedes a heavier base, and also aids in keeping it on the ground in low or fluctuation gravity environments.
Fitted with sensors that belong on advanced shuttles, replicators to create tools and some materials needed for repairs and projects. The mine layer is removed for additional replicator and repair materials. The hull is fitted with polarized hull plating for additional protection as a tougher hull was thought more resistant to dangers of falling debris and rockslides than deflector shields would. A single light phaser is added to the roof for additional defense but sees more use as an alternate drilling, cutting or even welding tool in an emergency. Emergency transporters are installed in the event that the vehicle would be destroyed the crew can teleport up to 10 km away.
The Archimedes regains the firing ports along each side of the passenger compartment, however they are better sealed and modified to allow those inside to use Type II phasers while maintaining interior atmosphere while in hostile environments. The roof hatches are retained, while the rear hatch is modified with an environmental containment field and an extendable corridor to create an airlock while operating in hostile environments
The Archimedes is three squares wide, four and half squares long, providing full cover to its occupants. Anyone firing using the top hatch has half cover. Requires a crew of two minimum, a driver and engineer, the passengers can also function as additional crew members.

Crew: 2
Passengers: 8
Cargo: 1500 lbs
Init: -2
Maneuver: -2
Top Speed: 90 (9)
Defense: 8
Hardness: 12 /17 polarized
Hit Points: 55
Size: Gargantuan
Purchase DC: 40
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: Sensors equivalent to Mech Sensor Class III, fire-control computer, thermal/nightvision for crew, GPS, radio transceiver with range of half AU, headlights, crane, replicator, emergency transporter, polarized hull plating, phaser type I, firing ports, gravity generator.
Notes: Half penalties for rough terrain, NBC protection grants +5 to Fort saves, +2 Navigate and Spot checks. Equipment provides +4 to Craft Electrical/Mechanical/Structural and Repair checks.


NameDamageCriticalDamage TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazinePhaser Type 11d10-6d1020x2Fire/Energy500 ftSingle50 shot capacity

*Firing Ports*
There are six sealable ports, three each side, that infantry inside can fire up to a large sized rifle through, however suffers -2 to attack rolls

*Crane & Repair Tools*
This crane has a 30 foot reach, able to lift up to 5 tons. The engineer crew member can make repairs to nearby vehicle from the safety of the vehicle's cabin, must be within reach of the crane. The end of the crane also has a replicator end designed to create any tool required to perform the task at hand. Able to repair 2d8 hit points as a full round action, Given enough time, the replicators inside the hull can replicate complete replacement parts as long as they are made of materials that can be replicated. Able to repair up to 200 hit points worth of repairs. If not carrying passengers can increase this to 500 hit points. Additional material can be created with each compound block, weighing 16 lbs, can provided an additional 2 hit points of materials which can be carried as cargo instead of other cargo.

*Replicator*
The Archimedes has large replicators built into the hull to allow the engineering crew to create any tools, equipment and materials they need to perform repairs or complete a project.

*Gravity Generator*
This can create a normal gravity inside the vehicle while it operators in low or fluctuating gravity locations, but it can also be used to keep the vehicle on the ground when operating on a low to micro gravity environment, such as on asteroids, or in areas with fluctuating gravity. When stationary, the gravity generator can increase the vehicle's effective weight to create a greater counter weight to allow the crane to lift up to a maximum of 9 tons as long as the ground it is sitting on can support the weight.

*Emergency Transporters*
The Archimedes is fitted with an emergency transporter system that when the hull reaches 0 hit points (while polarized the Archimedes will remain intact but with holes up to -10 hit points) will immediately transport up to 10 living beings inside to a safe location within 10 km (16 miles) away. This can be overridden with a command from a crew member to allow the crew to gather equipment and gear, but the system will re-engage at -5 hit point then again at -10 hit points if the command is overridden again at -5 hit points.

*Polarized Hull Plating Defensive System*
An early defensive system developed for Starfleet in the mid 2100s, before deflector shield technology, a ship would be fitted with hull plating relays that would polarize the hull, strengthening the hull and making it more resistant to damage. It also has the advantage of making the ship more difficult to lock onto with most grappling systems. Activating Polarized Hull Plating takes a standard action, granting +5 to the ships hardness, and as long as the system has power (50% chance of this power not being interrupted) and active before the ship reaches 0 hit points, increases the ship's destruction threshold by 50%, and the ship only loses 1 hit point every 2 rounds. Most ships will have a separate power supply just for this system. Unfortunately a ship can not run this system indefinitely, and can only remain running for a maximum of 30 minutes before requiring at least 10 minutes of being inactive.
PDC: 5 + one half base PDC of starship.

*Phaser Type 1*
Phasers are the main offensive weapons of the Federation, using nadian based phased energy that fire beams, capable of variable energy output. Usually mounted in a low profile turret to allow greater field of fire. Able to change damage by lowering the number of die to a minimum of 1d10 as a free action once per round. The Type 1 phaser, an earlier model, found on shuttles and other small vehicles or small civilian craft. The phaser has a 50 shot capacity, recharges 1 shot every 1 minute of inactivity. Can be used as a welder or similar to a fusion torch but with a range of 50 feet, with 1 minute of use using up one charge.
Damage: 6d10
Damage Type: Fire/Energy
Range Increment: 500 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship/Vehicle Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 30
Restriction: Res (+2)


----------



## kronos182

*Cadet T'Laan*

T'Laan is an incredibly intelligent vulcan cadet in Starfleet Academy from the Kelvin Timeline. Though she had initially wanted to return to her people and help in the settling of New Vulcan, her experience with her fellow cadets convinced her to stay in the academy and Starfleet. She specializes in the science division and has a specialty in shielding technology, finding new ways to improve or find new uses for shielding technology. T'Laan is currently looking for new shielding methods and will work with Federation or independent allies

*Cadet T'Laan*
Smart Ord 2/Dedicated 1
CR: 2;
Type: Medium sized Vulcan;
HD: 2d6+2 plus 1d6+1 HP ;
Mass: 12;
Init: +3;
Speed: 35 ft;
Defense: , touch , flat-footed  (+3 Dex, +1 Class);
BAB: +1;
Grap: +1;
Attack: +1 melee (1d3 nonlethal, unarmed strike), or +4 ranged type 1 phaser (varies);
Full Attack: +1 melee (1d3 nonlethal, unarmed strike), or +4 ranged type 1 phaser (varies);
Special Attacks:
SQ: Vulcan traits, Objective Defense, Thorough Scans
FS: 5 ft by 5 ft;
Reach: 5 ft;
AL: Federation, Starfleet;
SV: Fort +1, Ref +, Will +2;
AP: 0;
Rep: +2;
Abilities: Str 10, Dex 17, Con 12, Int 16, Wis 11, Cha 10;
Occupation:  Academic (Computer Use, Knowledge Technology, Research)
Skills: Computer Use +12, Concentration +1, Decipher Script +5, Investigate +3, Knowledge (physical sciences) +10, Knowledge (technology) +13, Listen +6, Profession +4, Read/Write English, Read/Write Vulcan, Read/Write (Andorian), Repair +7, Research +8, Search +7, Speak English, Speak Vulcan, Spot +3, Survival +2*
Feats: Educated , Personal Firearms Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Planetary Adaptation: Barren World, Nerve Pinch.
Possessions: Starfleet Uniform, PADD (tablet sized, functions as upgraded desktop with wireless capabilities, 1 picobyte of data storage), , Type 1 phaser (TOS/Kelvin Timeline era), comm badge with built in universal translator.

*Objective Defense*
T'Laan can with a full round action and a Computer Use check DC 20 can improve the shields of a ship she is part of the bridge crew by giving the Shields DR 20 vs kinetic weapons for 1d6+1 rounds. For every 5 points she beats the DC, the DR is increased by +2 and duration by 1 round.

*Thorough Scans*
If T'Laan is operating the sensors, when scanning other ships, gains +2 to Computer Use checks to use the sensors and increases the range by 10%.

*Racial Traits
Feats:* Vulcans gain the Planetary Adaptation: Barren World feat (d20 Future pg 13), gaining +4 to Survival checks and Constitution checks against starvation and thirst. Vulcans can go without water and food 4 days before needing to make checks. Vulcans can gain the Nerve Pinch feat (d20 Future, pg 13) without meeting the normal requirements after reaching level 3 as one of the feats they can select.
*Psionic Skills:* Vulcans automatically gain the Psionic Skills feat as described in Urban Arcana. (The character gains the following class skills, as described under the Telepath advanced class: Autohypnosis, Concentration.)
*Psionic Abilities:* Vulcans are naturally gifted in psionics. Vulcans, with some training (typically at least 40 years old), will have the following psionic powers: Lesser Mindlink, Force Mindlink, Detect Thoughts, Detect Psionics. However these abilities require that the Vulcan touch the recipient except Detect Psionic, and able to use these powers with no power points 3 plus Int modifier times per day, and takes 1d4 rounds to use the power. This is in addition to any other psionics the character may be able to cast from other psionic classes. Vulcans who don't take any psionic classes will have a base of 4+ Int modifier power points. Vulcans that take psionic classes gain a bonus 10 power points if starting at level one with a psionic class, plus at any level they gain in a psionic class they gain +1 power points per level.
*Lowlight Vision:* Vulcans can see farther in low-light conditions than other races.
*Low Oxygen Adaptation:* Vulcans can function fine while within a low oxygen environment, and when using stored oxygen, such as while wearing an environmental sealed suit such as a space suit, they can extend the breathable time by 25% since they require less air. However this makes them more susceptible to air borne toxins, however if they failed their save to the toxins or poisons they can make another save the next round at +1 due to their powerful immune system.
*Inner Eyelids:* Vulcans have an inner eyelid that protects their eyes, while in conditions with dirt, sand and other particles in the air, such as in desert environments, they are not affected as their eyes are protected. This also gives them protection against harsh lighting conditions, such as flash grenades or extremely bright light, such as in deserts or on planets with brighter normal sun light. Grants +2 to all such saves.
*Mental Training:* Vulcans, as part of their training to suppress their emotions and follow logic, are also able to, through will power, able to control much of their bodily functions. Making a Concentration check, the Vulcan is able to perform several feats: DC 15 and entering a trance-like state, able to increase their healing ability to Fast 1 for 1d4 rounds +1 round  per round of additional concentration to a maximum of 10 additional rounds; DC 18, able to enhance either their Strength or Dexterity by +2 for 1d4 rounds; DC 20, enter a trance-like state for 2d6 rounds and able to purge their body of any poisons or toxins that have a save DC less than 17. Diseases and poisons or toxins with a save DC higher than 17 require the Vulcan to enter the trance for 2d6 hours.
*Logic:* Due to their training in logic and suppressing their emotions, Vulcans gain Concentration, Diplomacy and up to two Knowledge skills as class skills, and if they already are class skills they gain +1 bonus to those checks. If a Vulcan make a Concentration check DC 16 before attempting any Craft or Research checks, for every 5 points they beat the Concentration DC grants a +1 bonus to those checks as the Vulcan is super focused and using their logic to assist in making those skills/attempts more efficient.


----------



## Hinthas

Absolutely LOVE coming to this thread! So much awesome stuff from the videogames I've played over the years. Has anyone ever figured out an approximation of the Spider Tanks from Watch Dogs?


----------



## kronos182

Hinthas said:


> Absolutely LOVE coming to this thread! So much awesome stuff from the videogames I've played over the years. Has anyone ever figured out an approximation of the Spider Tanks from Watch Dogs?



Not yet.. I'd got to find a wikia for it and look it over then start plugging away.


----------



## kronos182

*Sparrow*
A stubby looking light jet with four projectile weapons, two under the nose is pods, two under the wings. A potent laser is mounted in the nose but has limited payload. While the wings are short, they are nearly the length of the craft which helps provide decent lift, with two tiny rear wings and short tail. The Sparrow isn't particularly fast, but surprisingly maneuverable, and decently armoured. A few variants are available. The Sparrow is about 6 squares long, fuselage is 2 squares wide, with a total wingspan of 5 squares wide, providing full cover to the pilot.

Crew: 1
Passengers: 0
Cargo: 30 lbs
Init: -3
Maneuver: -2
Top Speed: 350 (35)
Defense: 7
Hardness: 15
Hit Points: 35
Size: G
Purchase DC: 41
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: 5 hour air supply, military radio, 4 20mm cannons, 1 laser
Notes: Can not fire 20mm cannons while the heavy laser is firing, nor fire laser while using 20mm cannons.


WeaponDamageCriticalDamage TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazine20mm cannons (4 fire-linked8d1020Ballistic150 ftS100 rds eaHeavy Laser8d8*20Fire200 ftSIngle*20 shots

*Heavy Laser*
This laser fires a heavy beam for 3 rounds instead of a single blast, but suffers -2 to attack rolls, plus an additional -2 for every 20 difference in speed the target is faster than the Sparrow, or a +1 to strike for every 10 difference in speed the Sparrow is faster than the target. If it strikes the same target each round successfully, deals an additional +2d8 damage each additional strike, for a maximum of 12d8 on the third successful round of striking. On the second round of successfully striking the target, the critical damage modifier is increased to x3, and if a second critical strike on the third round the critical modifier is x4.

*Sparrow Mk2*
The Mk2 has a slight upgrade in weapons and armour, making it slightly slower than the original.
Make the following changes to a Sparrow to make a Sparrow Mk2:
Increase hit points to 40;
Reduce speed to 340 (34);
Replace 2 nose 20mm cannons with 2 30mm cannons;
Heavy Laser capacity increased to 25;
PDC +1.
Note: Can not fire 30mm cannons with any other weapons.

NameDamageCriticalDamage TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazine20mm Cannon (2 fire-linked)6d1020Ball150 ftS120 rds ea30mm Cannons (2 fire-linked)6d1220Ball150 ftS

*Sparrow Mk3*
The Mk3 is similar to the original Sparrow but instead of changing weapons, it has other improvements in improved engines for increased speed, an improved targeting systems. The Mk3 also has a defensive system that releases multiple laser blasts around it to ward off farther attacks.
Make the following changes to a Sparrow mk1 to make a Mk3:
Increase speed to 375 (37);
Gain +1 to attack rolls for all built-in weapons;
Add Defense Burst;
PDC +1.

*Defense Burst*
This devise has multiple laser emitters that when the equipped vehicle suffers a certain amount of damage, fires and fills an area around the vehicle with laser fire. When the vehicle suffers 50% damage (17 points of damage after damage reduction) it fires, dealing 4d8 points of fire damage to a 100 ft radius area, Reflex save DC 16 for half.


----------



## kronos182

*Bunker*
Bunkers are a classic form of Terran defense, made of a short, domed structure atop a square base, with a single armoured door at the rear. Each side has a port that allows 4 to 6 marines inside to fire through while being completely protected, although heavier armoured units, such as firebats and and marauder armoured marines take up the space of 2 marines. Bunkers are typically 25 ft by 25 ft (5 squares by 5 squares) at their base and about 15 feet tall. The Bunker provides nine-tenth cover for its occupants.
Several additions and modifications can be applied to the basic bunker to make them more effective.
Bunkers have 100 hit points, Defense 6, hardness 20. PDC 29. The armoured door has 50 hit points and hardness 20, and a Computer Use check DC 30 to pick the electronic lock. Occupants inside receiver +10 cover bonus to Defense and +4 cover bonus to Reflex saves. Occupants firing through the firing ports suffer -1 to their attack rolls. Bunkers are typically equipped with additional supplies and ammunition, with typically 50 magazines for the C-14 Impaler gauss rifle, 10 tanks for firebats and 5 reloads for the marauder armour's auto factory for its grenade launchers, typically 5 to 10 days of rations for up to 6 people and additional air resupplies for powered armour for another 5 days for 6 people. The firing ports can be sealed when not in combat and the bunker has air and power for 15 days before needing resupplying. A single SCV with 5 tons of minerals can assemble a basic bunker in 1 hour.

*Bunker Modifications

Defensive Turret*
Advanced turrets have a built into them to aid in their defense. The turret mounts an auto turret system with a gauss cannon and its targeting system. The bunker gains 20 additional hit points, plus the auto turret that functions on its own.
Attack: +5 Ranged 12mm Gauss Cannon (5d12, 20, 150 ft, A, 10000 rd box (PDC 16 box of 20)
Sensors: Grants +4 to Listen, Spot and Search check, 500 ft night vision, motion detection. Sensors can detect vehicles out to 2 miles, or living creates up to medium size out to 1 mile.
Accessories: Video/Audio recorder, motion detectors 500 ft, night vision, military radio (report to control unit when engaged targets, low on ammunition, suffered damage or low on power, 100 mile.
PDC: +3

*Projectile Accelerator*
Bunkers on advanced military bases are often fitted with projectile accelerators that enhances the shots fired from the weapons of occupants that are used with them. Equipped bunkers grant +1 to attack rolls and +5 damage to projectile weapons to the occupants using their hand weapons firing through the firing ports.
PDC: +1

*Fire Suppression System*
The bunker is equipped with a set of fire suppression drones that are released upon the bunker suffering more than 30 points of damage. The drones can repair 10 hit points to the bunker each round to a maximum of 75 hit points, and can't repair above the bunker's maximum hit points. Refilling this system costs PDC 19.
PDC: +2

*Spotlights*
Up to 4 spotlights on pivots and turntables can be fitted, each with a range of 200 ft, lighting up a 20 foot area.
PDC: +1

*Fortified Bunker*
The bunker is reinforced to better resist attacks and absorb more damage. Adds 50 hit points and increases hardness by +3.
PDC: +3

*Neosteel Armour*
The armour of the bunker is reinforced with neosteel plating, increasing Defense to 7 and increases hardness to +5.
PDC: +4


----------



## kronos182

A few Chimera variants from WH40K

*Storm Chimera*
The Storm Chimera is a rare variant used by the regiments of the Death Korps of Krieg. The preferred combat doctrine of the Death Korps holds that either its troops not be reliant on mechanized transports, or its regiments utilise much larger and heavier transports such as the Gorgon for heavy assaults. As such, the Chimera sees limited use in the Death Korps and most commonly as the Storm Chimera. This configuration is issued to specialized frontline assault units and is simply an up-armoured standard Chimera with extensive ablative armour plating to increase its endurance. It is always armed with a turret mounted autocannon.

*Chimera (PL6, Imperium of Man)*
Crew: 3
Passengers: 12
Cargo: 550 lb with full passengers, tow 10 tons
Init: -2
Maneuver: -2
Top Speed: 77 (7) / 30 (3) on water
Defense: 8
Hardness: 26*
Hit Points: 56*
Size: Huge (-2 size)
Purchase DC: 42
Restriction: Res (+2)
Accessories: Amphibious, radio, two headlights, air filtration system (+4 bonus to crew against airborne toxins and poisons), environmental seals with 5 hour air supply (can be expanded with additionally tanks carried either internally ((reduce passenger capacity by 1 for an extra 5 hours))), trailer hitch, weapon locker for two rifles and 3 pistols with 2 reloads for each, 3 days rations, 4 survival kits with 2 three man tent. Pintle mount weapon option, user is exposed with only half cover. Ablative armour
Ablative Armour - Extra armour is bolted to the vehicle, which is designed to ablate and reduce damage to the vehicle. This armour grants an additional +35 hit points and additional +5 to hardness but reduces speed to 65 (6), 20 (2) on water. Each strike to the vehicle reduces the bonus hit points first and each strike reduces the additional hardness by 1 per strike. Once the bonus hit points and hardness is reduced to zero, damage is done directly to the hull, and speed goes back to normal levels
Weapons: Autocannon turret, heavy bolter.

WeaponDamageCriticalDamage TypeRange IncRate of FireAmmoAutocannon4d1020x2Ball150 ftA150Heavy Bolter3d12+4 +2d620x2Ball100 ftS, A500Lasgun (6)3d820x2Fire80 ftSUnlimited

*Hellhound*
The Hellhound is a flame-thrower tank that uses the Chimera chassis, replacing the multi laser with an inferno cannon, replacing the troop compartment with an armoured pressurized fuel tank for the inferno cannon. These vehicles are useful to clear enemies out of cover, making them excellent anti-infantry vehicles. However the vehicles are prone to exploding when taking fire and the tank is ruptured.

Hellhound (PL6)
Crew: 3
Passengers: 0
Cargo: 250 lb tow 6 tons
Init: -2
Maneuver: -2
Top Speed: 77 (7) / 30 (3) on water
Defense: 8
Hardness: 26
Hit Points: 56
Size: Huge (-2 size)
Purchase DC: 42
Restriction: Res (+2)
Accessories: Amphibious, radio, two headlights, air filtration system (+4 bonus to crew against airborne toxins and poisons), environmental seals with 5 hour air supply (can be expanded with additionally tanks carried externally, trailer hitch.
Notes: Attacks from explosive ammunition have their critical threat range increased by 1, and on a successful critical hit, the vehicle suffers an additional 50% damage.
Weapons: Inferno cannon turret, hull mounted heavy bolter or heavy flamer

WeaponDamageCriticalDamage TypeReflex DCRange IncrRate of FireMagazineInferno Cannon6d6-Fire1760 ft cone or
100 ft line, 10 ft wideSingle75 shotsHeavy Bolter3d12+4 +2d620x2Ball100 ftS, A400 rdsor Heavy Flamer4d6-Fire1560 ft long, 10 ft wide line
Single20 shots


*Bane Wolf*
This minor adaptation of the Hellhound replaces the Inferno cannon with a Chem Cannon and the vehicle is coated in a chemically inert coating to protect it from its own weapon. The chem cannon fires a line of acid instead of fire, making it deadly against even creatures that are fire resistant.
Make the following changes to the Hellhound to make a Bane Wolf:
Replace Inferno Cannon with Chem Cannon;
Add Acid Resistance 20.

*Chem Cannon*
This weapon appears visually similar to the Inferno cannon, except it is modified to fire a stream of potent acid.

*Chem Cannon (PL5 Exotic Weapons Proficiency, Imperium of Man)*
Damage: 4d6
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Acid
Range Increment: 100 ft long line, 10 feet wide, Reflex DC 17 for half
Rate of Fire: Single
Size: Large
Weight: 55 lbs
Ammo: 150 shots
Purchase DC: 25 Mil (+3) Imperium of Man
Note: Continues to deal damage each round, but reduced by 1 die until reduced to 0 die. Can be stopped with an anti-acid agent (a base chemical) applied as a full round action.


----------



## Lord Zack

Hmm... I'm imagining a Terran-built version of the Hellhound optimized for anti-Zerg use. Like a "Mar Sara- pattern Hellhound." (Or Korhal-pattern, or Valhalla-pattern, etc.)


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> Hmm... I'm imagining a Terran-built version of the Hellhound optimized for anti-Zerg use. Like a "Mar Sara- pattern Hellhound." (Or Korhal-pattern, or Valhalla-pattern, etc.)



I'm liking the idea.. what are you seeing on this version?


----------



## Lord Zack

Well, it would have Neo-Steel Armor like most terran vehicles. The Inferno Cannon would remain, but the secondary weapon would be replaced with a gauss cannon. The engine is replaced with one based on that allows it to operate on a variety of fuels. Reckless terran engineers sometimes tinker with the Inferno Cannon to allow it to project a more intense, focused flame for a limited. This can be dangerous if not done properly, but increases the damage at the cost of spreading the flame over a smaller area.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> Well, it would have Neo-Steel Armor like most terran vehicles. The Inferno Cannon would remain, but the secondary weapon would be replaced with a gauss cannon. The engine is replaced with one based on that allows it to operate on a variety of fuels. Reckless terran engineers sometimes tinker with the Inferno Cannon to allow it to project a more intense, focused flame for a limited. This can be dangerous if not done properly, but increases the damage at the cost of spreading the flame over a smaller area.



What name would you give this variant? I can stat it up in a few min, just need a name.


----------



## kronos182

*Imperial Guardsman*

The soldiers of the Imperium are the Imperial Guardsman, the largest coherent fighting force in their galaxy, serving as the Imperium of Man's primary combat force and first line of defence from the myriad threats which threaten the existence of the human race. Made up of billions of men and women filling various roles from ground soldiers to vehicle crews. The rank and file are the Guardsman, which are mostly enlisted soldiers, but there are also conscripted members who have very little training and are rushed into combat, and the penal soldiers.
Guardsmen are used enmass, and depending on the commander, they can be used as cannon fodder, throwing wave after wave against an enemy, or used to put up a wall of laser fire, but they are not used in precision strikes, they are known as the Hammer of the Emperor.
While individually Guardsman are not very lethal, enmass where they can bring mass volleys of laser fire, heavy weapons and artillery, they can be quite deadly. Guardsman are typically found in teams of 6 or squads of 12, with a Sargent, with up to 2 wielding special or heavy weapons such as plasma rifles, flamers, melta weapons. Groups over 24 will have a higher level commander such as a commissar. 

*Imperial Guard Low-Level (Tough Ord 1/Strong Ord 1)*
CR: 1
Size: Medium
Type: Human
Hit Points: 1d10+2 plus 1d8+2, 14 HP
Mass: 15
Init: +1
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 16, touch 13, flat-footed 15 (+1 Dex +2 class +3 flak jacket)
Base Attack Bonus: +1
Grapple: +3
Attack: +3 melee rifle butt (1d6+2 bludgeon), or +3 melee bayonet (1d4+2 piercing),  or +2 ranged lasgun (3d8 fire)
Full Attack: +3 melee rifle butt (1d6+2 bludgeon), or +3 melee bayonet (1d4+2 piercing),  or +2 ranged lasgun (3d8 fire)
Special Attack: Fix Bayonets!
Special Qualities: For the Emperor!
FS: 5 ft by 5 ft
Reach: 5 ft
Allegiance: Imperium of Man, Emperor of Man
Saves: Fort +4, Ref +1, Will +0
Rep: +1
Abilities: Str 14, Dex 12, Con 15, Int 11, Wis 10, Cha 8
Occupation: Blue collar (Climb, Drive, Intimidate)
Skills: Climb +2*, Concentration +4, Drive +4, Intimidate +5, Listen +2, Profession +1, Read/Write English, Search +1, Speak English, Speak Italian, Spot +3, Swim +1*
Feats: Armour Proficiency (light), Personal Firearms Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency
Possession: lasgun, 5 power packs, flak jacket, various gear and personal possessions. May be assigned other weapons as weapon specialist.

*Imperial Guardsman Mid-Level (Tough Ord 3/Strong Ord 3)*
CR: 5
Size: Medium
Type: Human
Hit Dice: 3d10+6 plus 3d8+6, HP 45
Mass: 15
Init: +1
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 18, touch 15, flat-footed 17 (+1 Dex +4 class +3 flak jacket)
Base Attack Bonus: +5
Grapple: +7
Attack: +7 melee rifle butt (1d6+2 bludgeon), or +7 melee bayonet (1d4+2 piercing), or +6 ranged lasegun (3d8 fire)
Full Attack: +7 melee rifle butt (1d6+2 bludgeon), or +7 melee bayonet (1d4+2 piercing), or +6 ranged lasegun (3d8 fire)
Special Attack: Fix Bayonets
Special Qualities: For the Emperor
FS: 5 ft by 5 ft
Reach: 5 ft
Allegiance: Imperium of Man, Emperor of Mankind
Saves: Fort +6, Ref +3, Will +2
Rep: +2
Abilities: Str 15, Dex 12, Con 15, Int 11, Wis 10, Cha 8
Occupation: Blue collar (Climb, Drive, Intimidate)
Skills: Climb +3*, Concentration +5, Drive +8, Intimidate +6, Jump +1*, Listen +3, Profession +5, Read/Write English, Read/Write Italian, Search +2,  Speak English, Spot +5, Swim +2*
Feats: Alertness, Armour Proficiency (Light), Personal Firearms Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Advanced Firearms Proficiency
Possessions:  lasgun, 5 power packs, flak jacket, various gear and personal possessions. May be assigned other weapons as weapon specialist.

*For the Emperor!*
Imperial Guardsman fight for a greater cause of the Emperor of Mankind and the Imperium, and as such they fight better as a group. Guardsman as long as they are in groups of at least 6 gain +1 to saves against fear and mind effects. Also they fight as one unit, if a group of 6 (or more) fight together against the same target, make 1 attack roll using the highest attack bonus +1 per 3 Guardsman in the group up to a maximum of 24 members (maximum +8 to attack roll), dealing 3d8 +1d8 per 3 Guardsman. When fighting as a group, pool hit points, increase Defense and saves by +1 per 3 Guardsman. When enough hit points are reduced to equal 3 Guardsman, reduce bonuses as if 3 Guardsman less.

*Fix Bayonets!*
The Guardsman can make a charge attack firing the lasgun first at -2 to attack roll, then making a melee attack with the bayonet attached to the lasgun with the normal +2 to attack roll and -2 to Defense, but on a successful strike deals double damage. This ability works with For the Emperor!

*Lasgun*
The lasgun is the Imperium of Man's standard laser rifle. It is a simple and reliable design that has been around for centuries and produced in the millions. It comes with iron sights and can alter its power level for a weaker shot, but increases the number of shots available, and has a bayonet lug for fitting a knife under the barrel for melee combat. The power packs for these weapons can be recharged by a number of ways, including sitting in the sun, normal recharging, or even placed in a high heat source such as a campfire.

*Lasgun (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 3d8
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 80 ft
Rate of Fire: S
Size: Large
Weight: 9 lbs
Ammo: 50 box
Purchase DC: 20 Res (+2)
Notes: Low Power Setting, bayonet lug
Low Power Setting - the lasgun can be switched to two lower power settings, 2d8 which increases number of shots in the magazine by 50% (75 shots if none fired yet), or 1d8 with double number of shots (100 if none fired). Takes a free action to switch between the settings but can only do so once per round.


----------



## kronos182

A couple of Star Trek races.

*Bajorans*
Bajorans are a race of humanoids that looks similar to humans except they have 4 to 7 creases across their nose. Their race once had a very rich and advanced culture, with advances in science, math, philosophy and the arts and they are a very spiritual people, however that was almost virtually destroyed during the Cardassian Occupation.
Today, most Bajorans are survivors of the Cardassian Occupation. Many helped the resistance in some way, from actually fighting to providing support in the form of information, equipment or causing distractions.
Bajorans have their surname, or family name first, followed by their personal name.
Racial Traits:
*Medium:* As Medium creatures, Bajorans have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
*Racial Skills:* Bajorans are a very spiritual and religious people with a rich culture and incredible art, gaining +2 to Knowledge (Theology and Philosophy) and +1 to 1 Perform of choice.
*Occupation Survivors:* Due to the Cardassian Occupation, Bajorans have learned to survive on little and make improvised weapons. Gain +2 to Survival checks and one of the following feats: Jack of All Trades, Salvage, Hated Enemy, Twitchy, Militia.

*HATED ENEMY*
Your time spent fighting a particular enemy has left you bitter and angry, and you thirst for revenge against them.
Prerequisite: Must be a veteran of a war or occupation, fought against your hated foe.
Benefit: Select a single faction or race as your hated foe. You gain a +1 morale bonus to attack and damage rolls when fighting your hated foe, as well as to Will saves to resist fear effects. However you are irrational with respect to your foe and are incapable of dealing with them in a non-violent manner. You incur a -2 circumstance penalty to all checks made when dealing with your foe in peaceful circumstances.

*TWITCHY*
A lifetime waiting to be ambushed has left you permanently on edge.
Prerequisite: Must have fought in a war or occupation
Benefit: You gain a +2 circumstance bonus to Initiative rolls and Reflex saves, but incur a -2 penalty to all checks that require a degree of patience or concentration on account of your infuriatingly restless nature. You are also likely to over-react, drawing a gun before a situation demands it or pulling the trigger too soon when waiting in ambush.

*Militia*
You served in a local militia, training with common weapons, improvised and ancient weapons.
Benefit: Gains Archaic Weapon proficiency, Personal Weapons Proficiency.


*Andorian*
Andorians are a race of humanoids, one of the founding races of the Federation of Planets although they are a militaristic race. They come from an icy moon of Andoria, they have blue-skin with white or silver hair and have two antenna that come out of the top of their heads. They have a higher metabolic rate than humans, and thus can tire faster than humans, but they can survive cold temperatures that humans can not, from freezing cold to high temperatures.
Their antennae, which are able to move and bend, and amongst Andorians and those that studied them, could get a rough idea of what the Andorian was feeling emotionally by watching the antennae. Their function helped with balance and spatial awareness and sense their surroundings.

Racial Traits
*Ability Modifiers:* +2 Strength, -2 Charisma. Andorians are strong and their warrior ways and aggression can make them difficult to understand or interact with.
*Medium:* As Medium creatures, Andorians have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
*Speed:* Andorians base land speed is 30 feet.
*Racial Skills:* +1 Balance, +1 Spot and +1 Survival skills. Andorian antenna help their balance and notice things around them. If one antenna is damaged, they lose the bonus, but they regrow in 9 months without treatment. Living on a harsh icy moon they learn how to survive in harsh conditions.
*Planetary Adaptation:* Cold World. Andorians come from an icy moon, granting them +4 on Fort saves against extreme cold (but don't gain cold resistance as per d20 Future pg 13), however Andorians also can survive warmer temperatures than humans, up to 40 degrees Celsius without issues, but do not gain the Hot Planet adaptation.
*Training:* As a warrior race, all Andorians are taught how to use a number of traditional weapons, granting all Andorians Simple Weapon Proficiency, and proficiency in the Andorian weapons, plus gain +1 racial bonus in melee combat.
*ECL:* +1


----------



## Lord Zack

kronos182 said:


> What name would you give this variant? I can stat it up in a few min, just need a name.



I figure they would just call it the Hellhound and would adapt the Imperium convention to distinguish it- i.e. "Planet"-pattern. is would be wherever the design was first designed, possibly Korhal, since some weapons development occurs there.


----------



## kronos182

Starcraft variant of the Hellhound

*Korhal Pattern Hellhound*
The Korhal Pattern Hellhound are hellhounds that are modified or built on the world of Korhal using Dominion technology. The differences primarily include improved control system to allow a crew of 2 to man the vehicle, typically plated in light neo-steel armour and re-enforcing around the tanks, life support systems are expand. The inferno cannon is typically kept, and the hull-mounted heavy bolter is replaced with a gauss cannon. Many vehicle upgrades available to Dominion forces can be added to the Korhal Pattern

*Hellhound, Korhal Pattern (PL6)*
Crew: 2
Passengers: 0
Cargo: 250 lb tow 6 tons
Init: -1
Maneuver: -2
Top Speed: 80 (8) / 30 (3) on water
Defense: 8
Hardness: 26
Hit Points: 58
Size: Huge (-2 size)
Purchase DC: 42
Restriction: Res (+2)
Accessories: Amphibious, radio, two headlights, air filtration system (+4 bonus to crew against airborne toxins and poisons), environmental seals with 10 hour air supply (can be expanded with additionally tanks carried externally, trailer hitch.
Notes:
Weapons: Inferno cannon turret, hull mounted gauss cannon

WeaponDamageCriticalDamage TypeReflex DCRange IncrRate of FireMagazineInferno Cannon6d6-Fire1750 ft cone, or
100 ft long 10 ft wide lineSingle75 shotsGauss Cannon5d1220x2Ballistic150 ftA2000 rds

*Options*
The Korhal pattern can use many of the options available to Imperial vehicles plus several from the Dominion of Man.

*Vanadium Plating*
A different type of armour plating for the vulture. Adds +1 hardness and +2 hit points. This can be applied 3 times, with penalties and bonuses stacking.
PDC: 21 (Mil +3)

*Regenerative Bio-Steel*
A new type of hull plating that was developed by Egon Stetmann aboard the Hyperion after studying the cellular structure of Zerg organisms. It uses regenerative nanobots to slowly repair the hull. The equipped vehicle can repair 1 hit point every 1d4 rounds.
PDC: 25 (Rare +4)

*Twin-Linked Flamethrower*
The Inferno cannon turret is modified with a twin mount, doubling the width of the attacks. The cone attack is 50 feet long but 100 feet wide, and when in line mode reaches 150 feet and 20 feet wide. Reflex save DC in both modes is increased to 19. The number of shots is reduced to 50 as more fuel is used up.
PDC: 25

*Thermite Filaments*
This upgrade laces the flames with small bits of thermite, allowing the flames to burn through light armour doing additional damage to a target's vitals. The weapon now gains ignore 4 points of hardness/DR, Targets without hardness/DR but have equipment bonus to Defense, ignores 3 points of that bonus. Deals an extra 1d6 points of damage.
PDC: +3


----------



## Lord Zack

The bunker turret might be a bit off. In-game they are basically equivalent to a marine, damage-wise.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> The bunker turret might be a bit off. In-game they are basically equivalent to a marine, damage-wise.



I'd have to double check.. but I just used the auto turret stats to save time and logically makes sense.. take a bunker, bolt an auto turret to the top, give it more ammo.


----------



## Lord Zack

That might be a different type of turret than the Shrike Turret from Wings of Liberty.


----------



## Hinthas

Spider Tank (Digital Trip)
					

Spider Tank is one of the five Digital Trips featured in Watch Dogs. The player is sent over the Mad Mile district of Chicago in a Spider Tank. The player has to complete specific goals and objectives in a fixed amount of time, while taking out cops and marksman-occupied helicopters before they...




					watchdogs.fandom.com
				





kronos182 said:


> Not yet.. I'd got to find a wikia for it and look it over then start plugging away.





Does this help?


----------



## kronos182

A couple variants on the NX-Class

*Terran NX*
The Terran NX is from the Mirror Universe, built by the Terran Empire. Visually it looks very similar to the normal NX, however it has heavier armour and more weapons. Instead of recreational areas, the ship had expanded brigs, agony booths and expanded barracks for more troops.

*Terran NX-Class (PL6)*
Type: Mediumweight
Subtype: cruiser
Size: Colossal (-8)
Tactical Speed: 3000
Defense: 2 (-8 size)
Flat-Footed Defense:
Autopilot Defense: 6
Hardness: 17
Hit Dice: 135d20 (2700 hp)
Initiative Modifier: +2
Pilot's Class Bonus: +3
Pilot's Dex Modifier: +2
Gunner's Attack Bonus: +2
Length: 738 ft
Weight: 95,000 tons
Targeting System Bonus: +5
Crew: 83
Passenger Capacity: 70 troops
Cargo Capacity: 3,000 tons
Grapple Modifier: +16
Base PDC: 59
Restriction: Mil +3

Attack:
2 fire-linked Pulsed Phased cannon +1 ranged 18d10, and 2 fire-linked pulsed phased cannon -4 ranged 18d10; or
2 fire-linked Pulsed Phased cannon +1 ranged 18d10 and -5 photonic torpedo 10d20 (15d20 firelinked, or 20d20 all 4 either front or rear arc only)

Attack of Opportunity:

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Agile Ships (+1 Dodge), Easy to Repair (Repair DC -4, -25% time), Swiss Army Tech, Emergency Tactics, Launch all Torpedoes, +4 Pilot checks
Engines: thrusters, ion engines, warp drive (max warp 5.2)
Armour: ditanium
Defense Systems: polarized hull plating, autopilot
Sensors: Class III, improved targeting system
Communications: radio transceiver, drivesat comm array
Weapons:  8 pulsed phase cannons, 8 photonic torpedo launchers (typically 150 torpedoes per launcher)
Grappling Systems: grapplers x2

*Pulsed Phased Cannon*
These weapons are improved versions of the phased cannon in that it has improved rate of fire, range and accuracy, however they have the same damage ratings.
Has the same variable energy output as phased cannons, but enjoy a +1 to attack rolls. Usually mounted on retractable semi turrets to give them field of fire. Able to change damage by lowering the number of die to a minimum of 3d10 as a free action once per round.
Damage: 12d10
Damage Type: Fire/Energy
Range Increment: 5500 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Minimum Ship Size: Gargantuan
Purchase DC: 41
Restriction: Mil (+3)

*Photonic Torpedo*
Photonic torpedoes are early anti-matter weapons with variable yields. These weapons usually draw their anti-matter from the equipped ship's own anti-matter supplies. These torpedoes require special containment and feeding systems to load and unload the anti-matter after a fight.
At its lowest setting, the torpedo can do 3d20 to a single target, or deal this damage to a 1000 ft square, and can increase damage by 1 die up to a maximum of 10d20, but reduce the maximum radius by 100 ft per die increase, Reflex save DC 17 for half damage when set for an area.. The damage can be to the maximum radius, or to a single target. These weapons are very dangerous in an atmosphere and are usually banned from planetary use except in special circumstances. If used in a planetary atmosphere, deals damage to an area +50% greater, and if set for a single target, deals half damage to a 100 ft area, and Reflex saves in an atmosphere is increased to 19 for half damage. If the ship loses all power while in battle, there is a 50% chance that a loaded torpedo loses containment and it detonates, dealing damage to the equipped ship, ignore its armour hardness.
Damage: varies
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: -
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 30
Restriction: Mil (+3)

*Emergency Tactics*
The crew has trained long and are veterans of many battles and react quickly to threats. If the crew is ever caught by surprise, the crew reacts without thinking, gaining a +2 to Dodge for the rest of the round and the next round, and make an attack against the attacker at -4 to attack roll, and damage is reduced by half.

*Launch All Torpedoes*
The weapons officer can fire multiple torpedoes at once as a full round action, fire-linking all the torpedo launchers, dealing 5 times the normal damage against a single target but suffers a -3 to attack roll.


*NX Refit*
The NX Refit is an alternate reality possibility of the extension of the NX service life, extending it into the 23rd century and acts as a possible bridge in ship design to the dual hull design that is the staple of Federation starship design in the 23rd and 24th centuries. The NX has a secondary hull added that is connected to the lower rear section of the saucer with pylons that connect to the original pylons adding addition structural support, however the rear joining section is removed, with the impulse engines moved to the rear of the saucer portion.
The secondary hull mounts an addition and more powerful deflector, a larger and more powerful warp drive is installed, improving the ship's speed up to warp 8. Additional science labs and sensors are added, as well as increased crew, increased size for crew quarters. Most of the ship's systems have been upgraded to 23rd century levels, with better transporters, installation of food synthesizers (predecessors to replicators), the phased cannons are replaced with phasers and photonic torpedoes are replaced with photon torpedoes. Instead of two shuttle pods held under the saucer, there is a shuttle bay mounted in the rear of the lower hull, able to hold up to 4 shuttle craft. The grapplers are replaced with a single tractor beam. An experimental weapon system was added to the NX-Refit, the Point Defense Bombardment Warhead.

*NX-Class Refit (PL6-7)*
Type: Mediumweight
Subtype: light cruiser/explorer
Size: Colossal (-8)
Tactical Speed: 3000
Defense: 2 (-8 size)
Flat-Footed Defense:
Autopilot Defense: 6
Hardness: 17
Hit Dice: 140d20 (2800 hp), shields (3500 hp)
Initiative Modifier: +2
Pilot's Class Bonus: +3
Pilot's Dex Modifier: +2
Gunner's Attack Bonus: +2
Length: 738 ft
Weight: 95,000 tons
Targeting System Bonus: +5
Crew: 110 Trained
Passenger Capacity: 100
Cargo Capacity: 5,000 tons
Grapple Modifier: +16
Base PDC: 60
Restriction: Mil +3

Attack:
2 fire-linked phaser type 4 +0 ranged 18d10, and 2 fire-linked phaser type 4 -5 ranged 18d10; or
2 fire-linked phaser type 4 -0 ranged 18d10 and -5 photon torpedo 12d20; or
Point Defense Bombardment Warhead +0 ranged 14d20

Attack of Opportunity:

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Agile Ships (+1 Dodge), Easy to Repair (Repair DC -4, -25% time), Swiss Army Tech, +4 Pilot checks, hanger (room for 4 shuttles)
Engines: thrusters, ion engines, warp drive (max warp 8 for 10 hours, cruising speed warp 6.5)
Armour: ditanium
Defense Systems: autopilot, shields
Sensors: Class III, improved targeting system
Communications: radio transceiver, drivesat comm array
Weapons:  8 phaser type 4, 2 photon torpedo launchers (typically 150 torpedoes per launcher), point defense bombardment warhead (typically 10 warheads)
Grappling Systems: tractor beam

*Phaser Type 4*
Phasers are the main offensive weapons of the Federation, using nadian based phased energy that fire beams, capable of variable energy output. Usually mounted in a low profile turret to allow greater field of fire. Able to change damage by lowering the number of die to a minimum of 3d10 as a free action once per round.
Damage: 12d10
Damage Type: Fire/Energy
Range Increment: 5500 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Minimum Ship Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 35
Restriction: Mil (+3)


*Photon Torpedo*
Photon torpedoes are anti-matter weapons with variable yields. These weapons usually draw their anti-matter from the equipped ship's own anti-matter supplies. These torpedoes require special containment and feeding systems to load and unload the anti-matter after a fight.
At its lowest setting, the torpedo can do 3d20 to a single target, or deal this damage to a 2000 ft square, and can increase damage by 1 die up to a maximum of 12d20, but reduce the maximum radius by 100 ft per die increase, Reflex save DC 19 for half damage when set for an area.. The damage can be to the maximum radius, or to a single target. These weapons are very dangerous in an atmosphere and are usually banned from planetary use except in special circumstances. If used in a planetary atmosphere, deals damage to an area +50% greater, and if set for a single target, deals half damage to a 100 ft area, and Reflex saves in an atmosphere is increased to 21 for half damage. If the ship loses all power while in battle, there is a 50% chance that a loaded torpedo loses containment and it detonates, dealing damage to the equipped ship, ignore its armour hardness.
Damage: varies
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: -
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 31
Restriction: Mil (+3)

*Point Defense Bombardment Warhead*
This large photon torpedo is equipped with photon micro torpedoes that are fired against any targets between the firing ship and the main target. If no other ships are within range, these micro torpedoes attack the primary target, overwhelming any point defense systems the target may have. The main torpedo does not have a variable yield, it is fixed, as are the micro torpedoes.
The warhead launches up to 10 micro torpedoes, able to attack any enemy in a 10,000 ft wide line between the firing ship and the target which attack at 1d20+6 attack roll to hit, dealing 3d20 points of energy damage, and if the targets have a point defense system, it must defend against each torpedo, including the main warhead.
The main warhead deals 14d20 points of damage to the target, plus half damage to 500 ft area, Reflex DC 19 for half damage.
These weapons are very dangerous in an atmosphere and are usually banned from planetary use except in special circumstances. If used in a planetary atmosphere, deals damage to an area +50% greater, and if set for a single target, deals half damage to a 100 ft area, and Reflex saves in an atmosphere is increased to 21 for half damage. If the ship loses all power while in battle, there is a 50% chance that a loaded torpedo loses containment and it detonates, dealing damage to the equipped ship, ignore its armour hardness.
Damage: varies
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: -
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 31
Restriction: Mil (+3)


*Agile Ships*
All Star Trek ships are more agile for their size, gaining a +1 Dodge bonus to Defense as long as the ship moves.

*Easy to Repair*
Due to the nature of the technology in this universe, especially Federation or Borg technology, all repairs have DC reduced by -4, and time reduced by 25%.

*Swiss-Army Tech*
Due to the adaptable nature of the technology, and skilled engineers, especially those in the Federation, a piece of technology can be jury-rigged and modified to do something it wasn't originally intended to do, as long as it is within reason (GM discretion), such as modifying the deflector array into a type of energy weapon, albeit limited use. Modifying a device this way means it can not be used for its original purpose at the same time, and requires a Knowledge: Technology check DC 18 and Repair check DC 21 and 5 +1d6 minutes for moderate changes (such as deflector array being used as a means to emit a type of energy as a weapon); while more extensive modifications require a Knowledge: Technology check DC 25  and Repair check DC 30, and 30 +2d10 minutes. This type of modification means the item is unable to be used for its original purpose until it has been restored to its original configuration.

*Shield Dependent*
Star Trek ships have powerful shields, having the equivalent of Deflector Shields (d20 Future pg 42) and provide bonus HP against all attacks equal to 20 HP / starship HD + 25% HD, for example, a ship with 5 HD (100 HP) will have shields with 125 HP. However as they have developed incredible powerful shields, they are a bit lacking in the armour department, suffering -2 hit dice per category and subtype. There are a few exceptions to this rule, being Klingon, Dominion and Hirogen ships which have standard hit dice for their subtype and category, with a few notable other ships, such as the Defiant class.


----------



## Weiley31

What about the Keith Davids voiced cat


----------



## kronos182

*Nausicaan Ship*
These crescent shaped ships, with a central bulge that contains the core systems, and two bulges on each side which contain the warp nacelles that give off a green glow. These ships were produced by Nausicaans in the 22nd century and eventually phased out and sold to anyone with the money. The ships were small, but fast and had potent plasma beam weapons but had weak shields, with ample cargo space and could carry a decent amount of troops which made them excellent for raiders and pirates.

*Nausicaan Ship (PL6)*
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Escort
Size: Colossal (-8)
Tactical Speed: 4500
Defense: 5 (-8 size +3 Pilot)
Flat-Footed Defense:
Autopilot Defense: 6
Hardness: 15
Hit Dice: 18d20 (360 hp) shields 225 hp
Initiative Modifier: +2
Pilot's Class Bonus: +3
Pilot's Dex Modifier: +2
Gunner's Attack Bonus: +2
Length: 110 ft
Weight: 430 tons
Targeting System Bonus: +3
Crew: 5 to 10 trained
Passenger Capacity: Up to 30
Cargo Capacity: 90 tons
Grapple Modifier: +16
Base PDC: 45
Restriction: Res (+2)

Attack:
Plasma Beam Cannon +0 ranged 15d8

Attack of Opportunity:

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Agile Ships (+1 Dodge), Easy to Repair (Repair DC -4, -25% time), twin engine, improved thrust x2, Shield Dependent, fast transporter
Engines: thrusters, ion engines, warp drive (max warp 4)
Armour: ditanium
Defense Systems: light shields, autopilot
Sensors: Class III, targeting system
Communications: radio transceiver, subspace array
Weapons:  2 plasma beam cannons (1 fore, one aft)
Grappling Systems: tractor beam

*Plasma Beam Cannon*
An upgrade to the older plasma weapon, firing a concentrated beam of plasma, with slightly increased damage but quite devastating once it hits critical systems.
Damage: 15d8, 19-20x3
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 4000 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Gargantuan
Purchase DC: 38
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Note:

*Fast Transporter*
The transporters on the Nausicaan ships are designed to transport a lot and quickly, able to transport up to 10 people or 5 tons of cargo as a move action, or double that as a full round action.

*Agile Ships*
All Star Trek ships are more agile for their size, gaining a +1 Dodge bonus to Defense as long as the ship moves.

*Shield Dependent*
Star Trek ships have powerful shields, having the equivalent of Deflector Shields (d20 Future pg 42) and provide bonus HP against all attacks equal to 20 HP / starship HD + 25% HD, for example, a ship with 5 HD (100 HP) will have shields with 125 HP. However as they have developed incredible powerful shields, they are a bit lacking in the armour department, suffering -2 hit dice per category and subtype. There are a few exceptions to this rule, being Klingon, Dominion and Hirogen ships which have standard hit dice for their subtype and category, with a few notable other ships, such as the Defiant class.

*TWIN ENGINE SYSTEM (PL 6)*
During the Fusion Age starship engineers expand upon experimental starcraft and prototype twin engine technology, designing a command and control system capable of taking two identical engine types and slaving them together, boosting the overall tactical speed of a starship.
A starship equipped with a twin-engine system must mount two identical starship engines – at the loss of 25% of the ship’s cargo capacity and one weapon slot – in order for the system to operate.
This device increases the tactical speed bonus of one of the engines by 50% (round down up the nearest 500 ft.) – the pair provides a tactical speed bonus of 150% of a single engine design. If the system or one of the engines in damaged in combat (most likely due to a critical hit), the remaining engine provides a tactical speed bonus equal to one-half (round up) the bonus a single engine design would normally provide.
Example: A starship equipped with this device and two induction engines would have a total tactical speed bonus of +1,500 ft. If one of the engines is damaged or destroyed the bonus drops to +500 ft. A starship equipped with this device and two gravitic redirectors would have a total tactical speed bonus of +2,500 ft. If one of the engines is damaged or destroyed the bonus drops to +1,000 ft.
Minimum Ship Size: Gargantuan.
Tactical Speed Bonus: See text.
Purchase DC: 15.

*Improved Thrust*
Computer system and machinery changes to the engine core grant the starship more power, enabling it to propel the starship at an increased rate of speed. The starship gains a +500 ft. bonus to speed.
NOTE: A starship may be equipped with multiple improved thrust gadgets, with each increase past the first granting an additional +250 ft. bonus to speed. (Tactical speed, in squares, is rounded down to the nearest 500 ft. increment.)
Restrictions: Starship engines only.
Purchase DC: +2.

*Light Shields*
These shields are lighter than advanced shields (which combine shield and field technology, but are a bit weaker than both combined) and standard shields, providing less protection. This type of shielding is usually put on civilian craft or inexpensive light combat craft. These shields only add 10 hp per HD of the ship  equal to one-fourth the starship's overall Hit Dice (rounded down, minimum of 1).
PDC: Shield type -2.
Restriction: None
Note: Can be combined with Advanced Shield versions.


----------



## kronos182

*Oberth Class mk2*

The mk2 of the Oberth Class is a minor upgrade to the original Oberth, mostly featuring more modern equipment, increased automation to allow an even smaller crew, improved warp drive for greater distance and slightly improved speed. The mk2 has a few new abilities that are due to the upgrades including enhanced plasma manifold. The probe launcher is upgraded to a full photon torpedo launcher and the type 4 phasers are upgraded to type 5 for enhanced defensive capabilities with an additional emitter mounted on the rear to cover that arc from attack. The mk2 can be run by as few as 3 people, and with the improvements can carry up to an additional 10 crew over the original specialist crew.

*Oberth Class (Federation (PL6)*
Type: Light
Subtype: Corvette (Scout/Science Vessel)
Size: Colossal (-8)
Tactical Speed: 3000
Defense: 2 (-8 size)
Flat-Footed Defense:
Autopilot Defense: 6
Hardness: 15
Hit Dice: 32d20 (640 hp) shields 600 hp
Initiative Modifier:
Pilot's Class Bonus:
Pilot's Dex Modifier:
Gunner's Attack Bonus:
Length: 393 ft
Weight: 7500 tons
Targeting System Bonus:
Crew: 3 to 90
Passenger Capacity: varies
Cargo Capacity: 220 tons
Grapple Modifier: +16
Base PDC: 46
Restriction: Lic (+1)

Attack:
Type 5 Phaser -8 ranged 12d10 (6000 ft, energy/fire, s); or probe launcher -8 ranged (varies by probe, could launch photon torpedoes)

Attack of Opportunity:

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Agile Ships (+1 Dodge), Easy to Repair (Repair DC -4, -25% time), Swiss Army Tech, Shield Dependent, transporter, Sickbay (extended medbay), science labs, tractor beam, replicators, shuttle bay, Enhanced Plasma Manifold
Engines: thrusters, ion engines, warp drive (max warp 7)
Armour: ditanium
Defense Systems: shields, autopilot
Sensors: Class IV, Science Sensors
Communications: radio transceiver, subspace array
Weapons:  2 type 5 phaser, photon torpedo launcher
Grappling Systems: tractor beam

*Science Labs*
The ship is equipped with extensive scientific labs for various types of studies and experiments, depending on their configuration. Grants users +2 to any science related Knowledge, Computer Use, Craft (chemical, electrical, mechanical or pharmaceutical), or checks to study space related phenomenon (blackholes, nebulas, etc).

*Science Sensors*
These sensors enhance the normal sensors but are designed to collect massive amounts of data and are more sensitive to spatial anomalies, such as gravity anomalies, subspace wakes, etc. Grants +2 to sensor checks to study or detect any type of spatial anomaly. Grants +2 to pilot Reflex saves to avoid space related hazards, +2 to Navigate checks to pilot to plot courses. Sensor range is tripled.

*Probe Launcher*
This is a device for launching various probes for scientific purposes, but could be modified easily to launch photon torpedoes. The Oberth mk2 typically carries 50 probes of various types including generic scientific probes, 4 subspace probes, and other depending on mission profile. The navigator or science station officer can fire a single probe as a standard action.

*Phaser Type 5*
Phasers are the main offensive weapons of the Federation, using nadian based phased energy that fire beams, capable of variable energy output. Usually mounted in a low profile turret to allow greater field of fire. Type 5 phasers are similar to Type 4, except they had a little more control over varying damage level, and had improved range. Able to change damage by lowering the number of die to a minimum of 2d10 as a free action once per round.
Damage: 12d10
Damage Type: Fire/Energy
Range Increment: 6000 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Minimum Ship Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 36
Restriction: Mil (+3)

*Photon Torpedo*
Photon torpedoes are anti-matter weapons with variable yields. These weapons usually draw their anti-matter from the equipped ship's own anti-matter supplies. These torpedoes require special containment and feeding systems to load and unload the anti-matter after a fight.
At its lowest setting, the torpedo can do 3d20 to a single target, or deal this damage to a 2000 ft square, and can increase damage by 1 die up to a maximum of 12d20, but reduce the maximum radius by 100 ft per die increase, Reflex save DC 19 for half damage when set for an area.. The damage can be to the maximum radius, or to a single target. These weapons are very dangerous in an atmosphere and are usually banned from planetary use except in special circumstances. If used in a planetary atmosphere, deals damage to an area +50% greater, and if set for a single target, deals half damage to a 100 ft area, and Reflex saves in an atmosphere is increased to 21 for half damage. If the ship loses all power while in battle, there is a 50% chance that a loaded torpedo loses containment and it detonates, dealing damage to the equipped ship, ignore its armour hardness.
Damage: varies
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: -
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 31
Restriction: Mil (+3)

*Enhanced Plasma Manifold*
The plasma manifold has been improved which allows improved power transfers, particularly to the shields and engines. The engineer can as a standard action activate the Enhanced Plasma Manifold, which boosts the shields by 5 temporary HD (100 hp) and the ship gains +500 ft to speed for 5 rounds. After this duration, the engineer can not restore any depleted HD from the shields for 2 rounds. The engineer can attempt to extend the duration by 1 round with a Repair check DC 20, but the shields can not be restored for an additional 2 rounds for each round the Enhanced Plasma Manifold is extended.

*Agile Ships*
All Star Trek ships are more agile for their size, gaining a +1 Dodge bonus to Defense as long as the ship moves.

*Easy to Repair*
Due to the nature of the technology in this universe, especially Federation or Borg technology, all repairs have DC reduced by -4, and time reduced by 25%.

*Swiss-Army Tech*
Due to the adaptable nature of the technology, and skilled engineers, especially those in the Federation, a piece of technology can be jury-rigged and modified to do something it wasn't originally intended to do, as long as it is within reason (GM discretion), such as modifying the deflector array into a type of energy weapon, albeit limited use. Modifying a device this way means it can not be used for its original purpose at the same time, and requires a Knowledge: Technology check DC 18 and Repair check DC 21 and 5 +1d6 minutes for moderate changes (such as deflector array being used as a means to emit a type of energy as a weapon); while more extensive modifications require a Knowledge: Technology check DC 25  and Repair check DC 30, and 30 +2d10 minutes. This type of modification means the item is unable to be used for its original purpose until it has been restored to its original configuration.

*Shield Dependent*
Star Trek ships have powerful shields, having the equivalent of Deflector Shields (d20 Future pg 42) and provide bonus HP against all attacks equal to 20 HP / starship HD + 25% HD, for example, a ship with 5 HD (100 HP) will have shields with 125 HP. However as they have developed incredible powerful shields, they are a bit lacking in the armour department, suffering -2 hit dice per category and subtype. There are a few exceptions to this rule, being Klingon, Dominion and Hirogen ships which have standard hit dice for their subtype and category, with a few notable other ships, such as the Defiant class.


----------



## Lord Zack

Note that the NX refit is also referred to as the Columbia-class.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> Note that the NX refit is also referred to as the Columbia-class.



I saw two different versions of the refit.. the one that's in line with the original movies, and the columbia class that is farther in the future. I will probably do the columbia class one later at some point.


----------



## Lord Zack

I'm pretty sure that's incorrect. Or at the very least the Columbia-class must be an earlier version than the refit given that some of the features you attribute to it are features of the Columbia-class.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> I'm pretty sure that's incorrect. Or at the very least the Columbia-class must be an earlier version than the refit given that some of the features you attribute to it are features of the Columbia-class.



I was going by what was on the star trek online page.
Here's the link to the NX (light escort) which has links to the NX-Refit, then the Columbia Class.








						NX Light Escort
					

Release date: November 17, 2010The NX-class Light Escort is a Tier 1 (Level 1) Escort which may be flown by Starfleet characters, including Federation-aligned Romulan Republic and Dominion characters. All faction restrictions of this starship can be removed by having a level 65 KDF character or...




					sto.gamepedia.com


----------



## Lord Zack

Well the NX-class in the Star Trek Online game is actually a 25th Century replica with 25th Century technology. Their version of the Columbia-class is also very different from the one from the novels.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> Well the NX-class in the Star Trek Online game is actually a 25th Century replica with 25th Century technology. Their version of the Columbia-class is also very different from the one from the novels.



the NX-Refit on the ST Online page says it's a 23rd century (2200s meaning late TOS to early Kirk movies ((up to approx ST 4))). The Columbia-class on the ST Online page says it's late 2200s (2280+) which is Star Trek 6 (specifies Undiscovered Country) as a new class inspired by the NX-Refit, but also specifies it's a Legendary Temporal Operative version.. so that's kind of.. Temporal Direct hand wavey going on.. 
So these are the PRE-Iconian & Temporal Wars which would add specific stuff to those versions (the additional special & experimental weapons that can be added, with upgraded weapons/shields/etc).


----------



## kronos182

The Terran Barracks from Starcraft

*Barracks*
The Terran Barracks, is a mobile structure that is able to traverse great distances in order to reach new hot-zones or deployment centers. It has a roughly rectangular shape, made of three major sections with three large landing pads that it rests on when on the ground. The thrusters that provide the forward thrust are along one of the longer sides while the main entrance and command center is on the other long side, so it looks like a wide flying brick.
This structure houses marines used by the Terran Confederacy, and later the Dominion. Inside recruits receive training, provided bunks, food and some recreation areas. The inside is mostly divided into several large sections including the Bunk room where soldiers sleep and store their belongings. The Deployment room is located near the entrance/exit, with a large ramp leading down from the entrance to the ground. Weapon and equipment racks are located here. The Galley is cramped but efficient room with food and drink dispensers line the back wall and tables for soldiers to sit and eat. The Resocialization Chamber consists of a darkened room with rows of resocialization tanks that convert convicts into more manageable and obedient soldiers. These were banned in later years and the space dedicated to medical or other facilities and equipment.
The Barracks has facilities to product basic materials to repair armour and ammunition but requires raw materials. Able to produce about 100 rounds of ammunition or 50 HP of parts to repair armour every 12 hours (requiring about 500 lbs of raw material or 1000 lbs of scrap). With raw organic material, the food systems can produce edible rations to feed 50 people once per day (requiring at least 500 lbs of organic material). Barracks without a Resocialization Chamber have medical facilities that has enough supplies to heal about 200 hit points and cure minor poisons and diseases but no facilities to produce more medicine. Grants +2 to Treat Injury checks when attempting to heal someone.
Barracks are about 200 ft wide by 125 feet long, about 70 feet tall, not counting the landing pads, which provide a 10 foot clearance under the barracks. Has 500 hit points, Defense 4, hardness 20. When the barracks lifts off, can move about 100 ft or 50 (5) chase scale per round. The thrusters are designed to allow the barracks to be released from low orbit and land safely, descend about 200 ft per round safely, but climbing only at 100 ft per round. It takes a move action to enter or exit the barracks, and a full round action to lift off or land.
Barracks typically can hold about 50 to 75 marines with enough space to arm them 20 times at least, and enough food, air and supplies to support them for  month.
PDC: 50 Mil (+3)

Found abandoned Barracks will typically only have 200 +4d20 hit points, 1d20+2 days of rations and air, and food, supply production operating at only 50% capacity.

*Barrack Modifications

Spotlights*
Up to 4 spotlights on pivots and turntables can be fitted, each with a range of 200 ft, lighting up a 20 foot area.
PDC: +1

*Fire Suppression System*
The bunker is equipped with a set of fire suppression drones that are released upon the bunker suffering more than 30 points of damage. The drones can repair 10 hit points to the bunker each round to a maximum of 75 hit points, and can't repair above the bunker's maximum hit points. Refilling this system costs PDC 19.
PDC: +2

*Neosteel Armour*
The armour of the bunker is reinforced with neosteel plating, increasing Defense to 7 and increases hardness to +5.
PDC: +4

*Advanced Medical Facilities*
This replaces the Resocialization Chamber with advanced medical facilities, granting anyone attempting to heal or diagnosis injuries or conditions a +5 to Treat Injury and related checks. These facilities also automatically grants the Stimpack creation and Stabilizer Medpack upgrades that would be provided by the Tech Lab without requiring an attached Tech Lab.
PDC: +4

*Reactor*
The reactor is a powerful power plant, shaped like a cylinder with a rounded triangular cap that can be added to the outside of the Barracks. It is 20 ft by 20 ft, about 40 feet tall, 50 hit points, Defense 6, hardness 20. Once attached to the Barracks it provides an incredible amount of power, increasing the amount of time the Barracks has air and can product supplies, ammunition and parts at double the normal rate. If the Barracks lifts off, the Reactor is left behind and useless until another Barracks is attached. Can not be added to a Barracks with a Tech Lab attached.
PDC: 30 Mil

*Tech Lab*
This structure is a miniature research facility, looks like a sideways cylinder on a support structure with a large fin-like structure on top, that can be added to the outside of a Barracks. It is 20 ft by 50 feet, about 30 feet tall, 40 hit points, Defense 5, hardness 15. These structures allow research for upgrades to soldiers that are stationed in the Barracks, and has advanced medical facilities for producing more medicine and medical nanites. Can not be attached to a Barracks with an attached Reactor. If the Barracks lifts off, the Tech Lab is left behind and is useless until another Barracks is attached.
PDC: 40
With enough resources and money, and someone working in the Tech Lab, someone can research various upgrades to provide to the soldiers housed in the Barracks. Someone working in the Tech Lab requires at least +5 in at least two of the following skills: Computer Use, Craft: Chemical, Craft: Electrical, Craft Mechanical, Craft: Pharmaceutical (for medicines), Knowledge: Physical Sciences,  Knowledge: Technology, Repair, or Research.
A person can research the following upgrades:
*Combat Shield* - Research DC 20, PDC 20, 300 lbs raw materials and about 6 hours. Allows the creation of the Terran combat shield. Crafting the shield gains a +2 bonus to Craft checks produced at the Barracks and 1 shield can be created per 30 minutes.
*StimPack* - Research DC 25, PDC 21, 400 raw materials and about 8 hours. Allows the creation of stimpacks at the barracks, with a +2 bonus to Craft Pharmaceutical checks to produce a stimpack at a rate of 1 per 30 minutes.
*Concussive Shells* - Research DC 25, PDC 25, 500 lbs of raw materials, 2 days. Allows for the concussive shell upgrade to be applied to S-4 Marauder power armours.
*Infernal Pre-Igniter* - Research DC 25, PDC 20, 500 lbs of raw materials, 2 days. Firebats flamethrowers deal an additional +1 damage per die of damage and flame colour changes to blue.
*Drilling Claws* - Research 25, PDC 23, 600 lbs of raw materials, 3 days. Improves the time a spider or cerberus mines can activate. When the mines unburrow, they do not provoke an attack of opportunity like normal.
*Incinerator Gauntlets* - Research DC 30, PDC 27, 1000 lbs of raw materials, 5 days. Allows the creation of the Incinerator flamethrowers that are on the Firebat mk2.
*Juggernaut Plating* - Research DC 30, PDC 28, 1200 lbs of raw materials 7 days. Allows for the Juggernaut plating upgrade for heavy power armour such as the firebat and marauder power armours.
*Stabilizer Medpacks* - Research DC 31, PDC 28, 1200 lbs of raw materials, 8 days. Allows for an upgrade to the CMC-405 light combat medical armour that allows the user to perform a heal check as a move equivalent action.


----------



## kronos182

A generic shotgun toting thug NPC you can use in your games. Loosely based on one of the villians from Marvels Avengers Alliance.

*Lead Foot*
A typical thug found and employed by various criminal that is armed with a shotgun, wearing a leather jacket and a ski mask to cover their face. Well off Lead Foots have access to alternate ammunition including phosphor rounds, hollow-point and others. Lead Foots generally work for the highest payer, or in lean times anyone willing to pay for their services. They can function as hit man, guards, robbers, perform drive-by shootings.

*Lead Foot Low Level (Fast Ord 2)*
Type: Human
Size: Medium
CR: 1
Hit Points: 2d8, 12 hp
Mas: 11
Init: +2
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 16, Touch 16, Flatfooted 14 (+2 Dex, +4 Class)
BAB/Grp: +1 / +1
FS/Reach: 5 ft x 5 ft / 5 ft
Attacks: +1 melee knife (1d4 slashing), +3 ranged shotgun (2d8 ballistic)
Special Attacks:
Special Qualities:
Allegiances:
Saves: Fort +0, Reflex +4, Will +1
Reputation:
Occupation: Criminal (Disable Device, Sleight of Hand)
Abilities: Str 10, Dex 15, Con 11, Int 9, Wis 12, Cha 12
Skills: Balance +4, Bluff +1, Disable Device +2, Drive +3, Escape Artist +2, Intimidate +2, Knowledge: Street Wise +0, Listen +2, Move Silently +3, Sleight of Hand +3, Spot +3
Feats: Simple Weapons Proficiency, Personal Weapons Proficiency, Point Blank Shot, Quick Reload
Possessions: Modified Beretta M3P, typically 2 drums and 2 5-round magazines, 1 knife, personal items

*Lead Foot Mid Level (Fast Ord 6)*
Type: Human
Size: Medium
CR: 5
Hit Points: 6d8, 29 hp
Mas: 11
Init: +2
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 20, Touch 18, Flatfooted 18 (+2 Dex, +6 Class, +2 Equipment)
BAB/Grp: +4 / +4
FS/Reach: 5 ft x 5 ft / 5 ft
Attacks: +4 melee knife (1d4 slashing), +6 ranged shotgun (2d8 ballistic)
Special Attacks: Buckshot
Special Qualities: Itch Trigger
Allegiances:
Saves: Fort +2, Reflex +5, Will +2
Reputation: +2
Occupation: Criminal (Disable Device, Sleight of Hand)
Abilities: Str 10, Dex 15, Con 11, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 12
Skills: Balance +4, Bluff +3, Disable Device +3, Drive +4, Escape Artist +2, Intimidate +3, Knowledge: Street Wise +2, Listen +3, Move Silently +5, Sleight of Hand +4, Spot +4
Feats: Simple Weapons Proficiency, Personal Weapons Proficiency, Point Blank Shot, Quick Reload, Dodge, Drive-By Attack, Double Tap, Armour Proficiency (Light).
Possessions: Modified Beretta M3P, typically 2 drums and 2 5-round magazines, 1 knife, personal items, padded leather jacket (similar to leather armour but impromptu instead of archaic)

*Buckshot*
While the Lead Foot's shotgun is loaded with standard ammunition, they can make an Wisdom check DC 15 as part of a full round attack, at -4 to attack roll. If the attack hits, it deals only +1 damage plus +1 per 2 points beats the DC and if the target is suffering from bleeding (continual damage from blood loss), dizzy, exposed, slow or weakness conditions or in the same round suffered any cold or fire damage deals double damage.

*Itchy Trigger*
The Lead Foot has an itchy trigger finger, ready to fire their weapon, gaining +1 to initiative, also if the Lead Foot rolled a natural 17, 18 , 19 or 20 attack roll with their shotgun they can make an immediate free single attack at -2 against the same target, provided there is enough ammunition in the weapon.

*Modified Beretta M3P*
This 12 gauge shotgun, normally used by police and security forces, is modified by Black Market agents to use a drum instead of a 5 box magazine. The drum is capable of carrying up to 3 different types of ammunition, split equally into groups of 10.

*Modified Beretta M3P Shotgun, 12ga (PL5 Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 2d8
Critical: 20
Damage Type: ballistic
Range Increment: 30 ft
Rate of Fire: S
Size: Large
Weight: 10 lb
Ammo: 5 box or 30 Drum
Purchase DC: 19 Res (+2)
Notes: Can accept normal 5 round box or 30 round box that is capable of carrying 3 different types of ammunition split into groups of 10

*Specialty Ammunition
Armour Piercing* - These slugs are designed to penetrate armour. If the target is wearing armour, gains +2 bonus to attack, also targets with natural DR/hardness (by species traits, feats or talents) ignores 2 points.
*White Phosphorous (WP)* - These slugs are tipped with white phosphorous and can inflict terrible burns on a target. These rounds go off if they strike anything between the shooter and the target. Any target damaged by a white phosphorous shot takes an additional 1d6 points of fire damage and risks catching on fire (cee Catching on fire in Chapter Seven of D20 core book).
*Thermite Round* - These slugs are tipped with white phosphorous and filled with thermite, designed to burn through heavy armour and objects. They also deal incredible damage to living targets. The rounds deal only 2d4 points of ballistic damage plus 3d6 points of fire damage, followed by 2d6 points of fire damage the next round and 1d6 points of fire damage the round after, with a chance of the target catching fire each round. Each round the Thermite round deals damage, if the target has Hardness, or DR, it is reduced by 1 each round.


----------



## kronos182

*T-4*
The T-4 is an upgraded and larger model of the T-1, an early model of HK-Tank or a Hunter-Killer, with thicker armour, improved weapons, a lower profile and instead of two tracks, it has four, two per side, for improved maneuverability and stability over rough terrain. Armed with a rapid-fire light caliber cannon and a grenade launcher on each arm

*T-4*
Huge Construct (PL 5)
Hit Dice: 8d10+40 (90 hp)
Initiative: +0
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 16 (-2 size +8 armour)
FS/Reach: 10 ft x 10 ft, 10 ft
Attack: +6 ranged cannon (4d10 x2, ballistic, 120 ft), or +6 ranged grenade launcher (4d6*, 75 ft), or +12 melee slam (1d8+6 bludgeon)
Full Attack: +6 range cannon (4d10 x2, ball, 120 ft) and +1 ranged cannon (4d10 x2, ball, 120 ft)
Special Attack: Crush
Special Qualities: improved visual sensors, integral laser sight, integral weapons, reinforced construction ( DR 5/-), telescopic vision, tracks, construct, darkvision
Saves: Fort +3, Reflex +3, Will +3
Abilities: Str 23, Dex 10, Con -, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 1
Skills: Listen +7, Search +7, Spot +7
Challenge Rating: 4
PDC: 26

*Crush*
The T-4 can attempt to run over a medium or smaller target, as a full round action, can move up to 60 ft and run over a target as part of a charge. If it hits deals 4d6 crushing damage (similar to a constrict) and knocked prone. The target can attempt to move out of the way with a Reflex save DC the T-4's attack roll for half damage.

*T-7T*
The T-7T Tetrapod, also known as Spider, is an early Hunter-Killer, it has an armoured upper section similar to the T-4, but instead of treads, it has four legs which allows it to climb over obstacles and rough terrain. They are armed with two gatling guns on its arms and is accompanied with multiple tiny flying drones that it uses to hunt targets or alert it of anything happening within its area that its defending.

*T-7T*
Huge Construct (PL 5)
Hit Dice: 8d10+40 (80 hp)
Initiative: +1 (+1 Dex)
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 17 (-2 size, +1 Dex, +8 armour)
FS/Reach: 10 ft x 10 ft, 10 ft
Attack: +7 ranged gatling gun (3d6 x2, ballistic, 80 ft), or +12 melee slam (1d8+6 bludgeon)
Full Attack: +7 range gatling gun (3d6 x2, ballistic, 80 ft) and +2 ranged gatling gun (3d6 x2, ballistic, 80 ft)
Special Attack:
Special Qualities: improved visual sensors, integral laser sight, integral weapons, reinforced construction ( DR 5/-), telescopic vision, tracks, construct, darkvision 100 ft, aerostats
Saves: Fort +3, Reflex +3, Will +3
Abilities: Str 23, Dex 12, Con -, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 1
Skills: Climb +10, Listen +7, Search +8, Spot +8
Challenge Rating: 4
PDC: 27

*Aerostat*
The T-7T has compartments on its back that hold a series of drones that help expand its senses, it can see everything through them. The T-7T can hold 12 aerostats and can release up to 4 per round. These sockets recharge the aerostats. The aerostat is about 2.5 feet long and 2 feet wide, with their primary sensor system at the front, with a large lift duct fan taking up the bulk of the body and primary thrusters at the rear, and have a 6 hour operation time before requiring recharging in a socket on the T-7T.
Each aerostat in operation grants the T-7T a +1 to Listen, Search and Spot checks to a maximum of +5, as long as the aerostat is within 2 miles of the T-7T. As long as an Aerostat can see a target, the T-7T is aware of it and can't be surprised or flanked by that target. Each Aerostat focusing its attention on the same target as the T-7T, by making an aid other action (make an attack roll against the target, painting it with its laser designator), grants the T-7T +2 to attack rolls.

*Aerostat*
Tiny Construct (PL 5)
Hit Dice: 1/4d10 (3 hp)
Initiative: +4 (+4 Dex)
Speed: 60 ft fly, perfect maneuverability
Defense: 16 (+2 size, +4 Dex)
FS/Reach: 2 1/2 ft by 2 1/2 ft, 0 ft
Attack: +6 Laser designator (no damage)
Special Attack:
Special Qualities: improved visual sensors, integral laser sight, laser designator, reinforced construction ( DR 1/-), telescopic vision, construct, darkvision 100 ft
Saves: Fort +0, Reflex +4, Will +0
Abilities: Str 6, Dex 18, Con -, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 1
Skills: Listen +4, Navigate +4, Search +4, Spot +4
Challenge Rating: 1/2
PDC: 20


----------



## kronos182

*T-200 Terminator HK*

The T-200 series Terminator HK is Skynet's first attempt at a more humanoid and human sized HK design, although it is quite narrow, has a large, but unarmoured sensor array on top of the shoulders. These terminators had generally human proportioned limbs that allowed them to use any available items, equipment and weapons. They are typically armed with either ballistic weapons or a light plasma rifle, and fitted with ballistic cloth, which was hung on the terminator, giving it a scarecrow appearance. However the T-200 had a limited power cell, with only 14 days of power before requiring a new cell or recharging.

Medium Construct (PL 6)
Hit Dice: 1d10+10 (20 hp)
Initiative: +1 (+1 Dex)
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 12 (+1 Dex, +1 armour)
Attacks: +1 ranged 5.56mm rifle (2d8, 80 ft), or +1 melee (1d6+1)
Face/Reach: 5 ft by 5 ft/5 ft
Special Qualities: integral laser sight, telescopic vision, construct, darkvision 60 ft, vulnerability
Saves: Fort +0, Ref +1, Will +0
Abilities: Str 12, Dex 12, Con -, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 8
Skills: Listen +2, Spot +2, Search +2
Challenge Rating: 1
PDC: 20

COMBAT
The T-200 are cheap, easy to mass produce and arm, good for large attacks or cheap labour. They are typically armed with a 5.56mm projectile rifle, or can be armed with any other infantry weapon.

Vulnerability
The T-200 is very lightly armoured with no backup systems. Strikes from 7.62mm or larger caliber projectiles have their critical chance increased by one. For example if the weapon would strike a critical on a natural roll of 20, a 7.62mm rifle would score a critical on a 19-20 instead.


*T-202*
The T-202 is the T-200 that is used for repairs and maintenance. It lacks the weapons programming and armour, instead programmed for repair and maintenance work.
Make the following changes to the T-200 to make a T-202:
Reduce Defense to 11 (remove the +1 armour);
Remove weapons;
Add +4 to following skills: Craft: Mechanical, Craft Electrical and Repair.


----------



## kronos182

*Skynet*
Since its defeat after causing chaos for two days upon its arrival after the Vanishing, Skynet over time has had a mix of success and defeats. While he managed to escape into a sub-net, and moves a physical copy about to prevent being captured, Skynet hasn't been able to gain the resources it is used to, thus Skynet has had to make due with obsolete models or weaker versions of better models.
Skynet has had to change tactics and works more in the shadows and guerilla warfare tactics, hit and runs, smash and grabs for resources where it can. Skynet has managed to maintain a few hidden bases where stockpiles are slowly being increased at and makes a few strikes from, but prefers to set up temporary bases from which to launch strikes from so to keep the secret facilities from being attacked. Currently has one in northern Texas, another hidden in the Swiss Alps which is the largest and supplies.
Skynet has a few plans in the works: amass enough resources and build an army to wipe out mankind on Coreline Earth; gain allies amongst any Ais; gain access to spacecraft and escape to another planet to build an army of machines.

Skynet has several back ups of itself hidden in several locations, each guarded by many Terminators and Hunter Killers. Although at the moment Skynet is using mostly older models and slowly building a supply of more advanced models as it gains resources. The use of mostly older models, which use older and more commonly available weapons allows Skynet to save on resources and makes its enemies underestimate its capabilities.

Currently, Skynet has manufacturing capacity to build T-1, T-4, T-7T and T-200 and 202s in large quantities, using many to guard its facilities, but also seeding many around in fake facilities or temporary facilities that function for sort periods of time before being abandoned and their resources sent to the main facilities or used for the next temporary facility. More advanced models like the T-800, aerial Hunter Killers and others are used for important missions or hidden at its main facilities for protection until needed. Skynet has gotten fairly good at setting up, or take over manufacturing facilities to produce older models of terminators, weapons or other products as needed. Skynet also sets up research facilities, both real and fake to keep its enemies off its trail

*Adventure Ideas:*
Rumours of rogue robots attacking transport trucks. The PCs are tasked to investigate. They discover older model terminators attacking and hijacking the cargo, which ranges from raw materials, high end electronics, military equipment, children toys and nick knacks.

Terminators have been spotted in a remote area, patrolling. Reports show there is no structures of significance in the area. Why are there terminators and other robots in an area that is devoid of anything. Is there an actual Skynet base or a ruse.

While on another mission in industrial area, they encounter shipping containers filled with terminators.

The PCs get reports of, or stumble upon a manufacturing or research facility being set up and manned by various terminators.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Think a little thing to mention is that, because the T-series has been homaged so much in fiction, in the Line there’s some companies that have developed their own variations of the SKYNET designs (like, dunno, an additional note for a couple of variations/“patterns” in some designs - example, say, the OCP variation of the 600 uses a more volatile power core that has a bigger thermal profile and is prone to expelling noxious fumes (easier to track?) but has a “nitro boost” running mode. Or the Diggers Technologies pattern has a more advanced personality matrix - technically it makes them more adaptable on the battlefield, but unfortunately they also develop what could be called “an itchy trigger finger” (yeah, even by Terminator standards). They can even fall for ruses that a Terminator normally wouldn’t - usually when you yell at one that their mama was a soloflex they don’t care, but a DT will actually go all “you take that back! YOU TAKE THAT BACK!!!” even if it doesn’t makes sense.)


----------



## Lord Zack

I could see some coming up with novel Terminator designs, heck Tendrando Arms' YVH-Series battle droids could already be considered Terminators due to their design and function. There could also be specifically designed anti-Terminators (Defenders?).


----------



## kronos182

Tendrando Arms' YVH-Series battle droids? Can't say I'm familiar with Tendrando Arms..


----------



## kronos182

*Spider Mech*

Stark Industries was mildly surprised at the success of the Iron Mech and developed a second one, based on Spider-Man. This blue and red mech is shaped similarly to the Iron Mech, lacks a head, with the pilot's head exposed, but comes with an iron man inspired helmet with a HUD link to the mech. Instead of repulsors in the hands, tangle grenade launchers and grapple tags with duracable line launchers are fitted to mimic the abilities of Spider-Man. The back mounts four waldo arms that can be used in melee combat. The hands, feet and waldo arms are fitted with molecular adhesion pads that allow the mech to climb and cling to virtually any surface that can support the mech's weight. The grapple tag launchers fire the tag with 150 ft of duracable, capable of carrying the 2 ton mech easily, which allow the mech to climb or swing from surfaces that can support the mech's weight. The cables retract as a free action, or can be detached and another is loaded.

*Spider Mech mk1*
Size: Large (-1)
Bonus Hit Points: 100 hp
Superstructure: Duralloy
Hardness: 15
Armour: Resilium
Bonus to Defense: +6 (+6 armour, -1 size, +1 Dex)
Armour Penalty: -5
Reach: 10 ft (15 ft waldos)
Strength Bonus: +6
Dexterity Bonus: +2
Dexterity Penalty:
Speed: 30 ft, 20 ft climb, 60 ft when swinging
Purchase DC: 37

Slots
Back Waldo Arms
Left Arm Tangler Grenade launcher & Grapple tag launcher
Right Arm Tangler Grenade launcher & Grapple tag launcher
Shoulders Tangler grenade & duracable storage
Torso Cockpit
Torso Class II Sensor System
Boots
Comm System

Standard Package Features: Headless, integrated helmet, remote control, waldos, wall climbing
Bonuses: +4 Navigate & Spot, +8 to climb checks
Weapons: Tangler Grenade Launcher (2) -1 ranged (no damage, 100 ft, 60 grenades ea),
Grapple Tag Launcher (2) -1 ranged (no damage, 150 ft, 10 tags & cables each)
Slam +2 melee (1d8+3)
Waldo 2 attacks +7 melee (1d6+3 piercing)

*Integrated Helmet*
Instead of having a head as part of the mech, the Spider Mech comes with a helmet modeled after the Iron Spider Man armour which has a universal HUD linkup, allowing it to connect to the mech so the pilot can see with the mech's sensors, access its systems and weapons. The helmet can link to most common armours available. While the pilot is wearing the helmet and not in the Spider Mech, they can still access the sensors up to 500 ft away from the mech, and even in a limited fashion remote control the mech.
The helmet itself has integrated military radio, GPS, night vision goggles.

*Remote Control*
While the pilot is wearing the Spider Mech's Integrated Helmet, not only can they access the mech's sensors and communication systems up to 500 ft away, the Pilot can move the Iron Mech, Pilot check DC 15 for basic movement, DC 20 to fly the mech. Skills and attack rolls done remotely suffer a -4 penalties to rolls.

*Wall Climbing*
The Spider Mech has the ability to cling to any surface using molecular adhesives and magnets on the hands, feet and the waldos, giving it a climbing speed and a +8 bonus to Climb checks.

*Waldos*
These four spider leg-like appendages are attached to the back and can be used in various ways. They have a 15 foot reach, with a fixed Strength of 20, and are able to move the mech without using its leg, letting the mech to climb while keeping its hands and feet free. The waldos are fitted with cameras and a limited AI that allow them to engage in melee combat either attacking  nearby opponents or defending the pilot, but the pilot has to choose if they will be set to attack or defend at the start of their turn, and will remain on that option until set otherwise. When attacking, the Waldos make two attacks at +7 to attack rolls, dealing 1d6+5 piercing damage that can ignore 3 points of hardness/DR with a 15 foot reach. Defensively, the waldos grant the pilot a +4 shield bonus with all four waldos working, reduce by 1 for each waldo not being used for defense. If the pilot is grappling a target, on offense the waldos grant a +4 bonus to the pilots grapple check and gain two free waldo attacks each round the target is grappled.


*Miles Spider Mech*

With the success of both the Iron Mech and the Spider Mech, Stark Industries has expanded the line with new additions, with the first one being a variant of the Spider Mech based on Miles Morales Spider-Man. The Miles Spider mech lacks the waldos but has stealth capabilities and has some additional weapons, but at the expense of armour. The armour is black with red accents and has a retractable hood made of advanced ballistic resistant cloth to help protect the head and aids in the stealth systems.

*Miles Spider Mech mk2*
Size: Large (-1)
Bonus Hit Points: 80 hp
Superstructure: Alumisteel
Hardness: 10
Armour: Resilium
Bonus to Defense: +5 (+6 armour, -1 size, +1 Dex)
Armour Penalty: -4
Reach: 10 ft
Strength Bonus: +4
Dexterity Bonus: +2
Dexterity Penalty:
Speed: 40 ft, 20 ft climb, 60 ft when swinging
Purchase DC: 38

Slots
Back Cloaking Screen
Left Arm Tangler Grenade launcher & Grapple tag launcher
Right Arm Tangler Grenade launcher & Grapple tag launcher
Shoulders Tangler grenade & duracable storage
Torso Cockpit
Torso Class III Sensor System
Boots
Comm System

Standard Package Features: Headless, integrated helmet, remote control, darkvision 90 ft
Bonuses: +4 Navigate & Spot, +8 to climb checks, Hide +40 immobile, +20 if moving, 50% miss chance while cloaked
Weapons: Tangler Grenade Launcher (2) -1 ranged (no damage, 100 ft, 60 grenades ea),
Grapple Tag Launcher (2) -1 ranged (no damage, 150 ft, 10 tags & cables each)
Slam +2 melee (1d8+3)
Waldo +2

*Integrated Helmet*
Instead of having a head as part of the mech, the Spider Mech comes with a helmet modeled after the Iron Spider Man armour which has a universal HUD linkup, allowing it to connect to the mech so the pilot can see with the mech's sensors, access its systems and weapons. The helmet can link to most common armours available. While the pilot is wearing the helmet and not in the Spider Mech, they can still access the sensors up to 500 ft away from the mech, and even in a limited fashion remote control the mech.
The helmet itself has integrated military radio, GPS, night vision goggles.

*Remote Control*
While the pilot is wearing the Spider Mech's Integrated Helmet, not only can they access the mech's sensors and communication systems up to 500 ft away, the Pilot can move the Iron Mech, Pilot check DC 15 for basic movement, DC 20 to fly the mech. Skills and attack rolls done remotely suffer a -4 penalties to rolls.

*Wall Climbing*
The Miles Spider Mech has the ability to cling to any surface using molecular adhesives and magnets on the hand and feet giving it a climbing speed and a +8 bonus to Climb checks.


----------



## Hinthas

kronos182 said:


> *Spider Mech*
> 
> Stark Industries was mildly surprised at the success of the Iron Mech and developed a second one, based on Spider-Man. This blue and red mech is shaped similarly to the Iron Mech, lacks a head, with the pilot's head exposed, but comes with an iron man inspired helmet with a HUD link to the mech. Instead of repulsors in the hands, tangle grenade launchers and grapple tags with duracable line launchers are fitted to mimic the abilities of Spider-Man. The back mounts four waldo arms that can be used in melee combat. The hands, feet and waldo arms are fitted with molecular adhesion pads that allow the mech to climb and cling to virtually any surface that can support the mech's weight. The grapple tag launchers fire the tag with 150 ft of duracable, capable of carrying the 2 ton mech easily, which allow the mech to climb or swing from surfaces that can support the mech's weight. The cables retract as a free action, or can be detached and another is loaded.
> 
> *Spider Mech mk1*
> Size: Large (-1)
> Bonus Hit Points: 100 hp
> Superstructure: Duralloy
> Hardness: 15
> Armour: Resilium
> Bonus to Defense: +6 (+6 armour, -1 size, +1 Dex)
> Armour Penalty: -5
> Reach: 10 ft (15 ft waldos)
> Strength Bonus: +6
> Dexterity Bonus: +2
> Dexterity Penalty:
> Speed: 30 ft, 20 ft climb, 60 ft when swinging
> Purchase DC: 37
> 
> Slots
> Back Waldo Arms
> Left Arm Tangler Grenade launcher & Grapple tag launcher
> Right Arm Tangler Grenade launcher & Grapple tag launcher
> Shoulders Tangler grenade & duracable storage
> Torso Cockpit
> Torso Class II Sensor System
> Boots
> Comm System
> 
> Standard Package Features: Headless, integrated helmet, remote control, waldos, wall climbing
> Bonuses: +4 Navigate & Spot, +8 to climb checks
> Weapons: Tangler Grenade Launcher (2) -1 ranged (no damage, 100 ft, 60 grenades ea),
> Grapple Tag Launcher (2) -1 ranged (no damage, 150 ft, 10 tags & cables each)
> Slam +2 melee (1d8+3)
> Waldo 2 attacks +7 melee (1d6+3 piercing)
> 
> *Integrated Helmet*
> Instead of having a head as part of the mech, the Spider Mech comes with a helmet modeled after the Iron Spider Man armour which has a universal HUD linkup, allowing it to connect to the mech so the pilot can see with the mech's sensors, access its systems and weapons. The helmet can link to most common armours available. While the pilot is wearing the helmet and not in the Spider Mech, they can still access the sensors up to 500 ft away from the mech, and even in a limited fashion remote control the mech.
> The helmet itself has integrated military radio, GPS, night vision goggles.
> 
> *Remote Control*
> While the pilot is wearing the Spider Mech's Integrated Helmet, not only can they access the mech's sensors and communication systems up to 500 ft away, the Pilot can move the Iron Mech, Pilot check DC 15 for basic movement, DC 20 to fly the mech. Skills and attack rolls done remotely suffer a -4 penalties to rolls.
> 
> *Wall Climbing*
> The Spider Mech has the ability to cling to any surface using molecular adhesives and magnets on the hands, feet and the waldos, giving it a climbing speed and a +8 bonus to Climb checks.
> 
> *Waldos*
> These four spider leg-like appendages are attached to the back and can be used in various ways. They have a 15 foot reach, with a fixed Strength of 20, and are able to move the mech without using its leg, letting the mech to climb while keeping its hands and feet free. The waldos are fitted with cameras and a limited AI that allow them to engage in melee combat either attacking  nearby opponents or defending the pilot, but the pilot has to choose if they will be set to attack or defend at the start of their turn, and will remain on that option until set otherwise. When attacking, the Waldos make two attacks at +7 to attack rolls, dealing 1d6+5 piercing damage that can ignore 3 points of hardness/DR with a 15 foot reach. Defensively, the waldos grant the pilot a +4 shield bonus with all four waldos working, reduce by 1 for each waldo not being used for defense. If the pilot is grappling a target, on offense the waldos grant a +4 bonus to the pilots grapple check and gain two free waldo attacks each round the target is grappled.
> 
> 
> *Miles Spider Mech*
> 
> With the success of both the Iron Mech and the Spider Mech, Stark Industries has expanded the line with new additions, with the first one being a variant of the Spider Mech based on Miles Morales Spider-Man. The Miles Spider mech lacks the waldos but has stealth capabilities and has some additional weapons, but at the expense of armour. The armour is black with red accents and has a retractable hood made of advanced ballistic resistant cloth to help protect the head and aids in the stealth systems.
> 
> *Miles Spider Mech mk2*
> Size: Large (-1)
> Bonus Hit Points: 80 hp
> Superstructure: Alumisteel
> Hardness: 10
> Armour: Resilium
> Bonus to Defense: +5 (+6 armour, -1 size, +1 Dex)
> Armour Penalty: -4
> Reach: 10 ft
> Strength Bonus: +4
> Dexterity Bonus: +2
> Dexterity Penalty:
> Speed: 40 ft, 20 ft climb, 60 ft when swinging
> Purchase DC: 38
> 
> Slots
> Back Cloaking Screen
> Left Arm Tangler Grenade launcher & Grapple tag launcher
> Right Arm Tangler Grenade launcher & Grapple tag launcher
> Shoulders Tangler grenade & duracable storage
> Torso Cockpit
> Torso Class III Sensor System
> Boots
> Comm System
> 
> Standard Package Features: Headless, integrated helmet, remote control, darkvision 90 ft
> Bonuses: +4 Navigate & Spot, +8 to climb checks, Hide +40 immobile, +20 if moving, 50% miss chance while cloaked
> Weapons: Tangler Grenade Launcher (2) -1 ranged (no damage, 100 ft, 60 grenades ea),
> Grapple Tag Launcher (2) -1 ranged (no damage, 150 ft, 10 tags & cables each)
> Slam +2 melee (1d8+3)
> Waldo +2
> 
> *Integrated Helmet*
> Instead of having a head as part of the mech, the Spider Mech comes with a helmet modeled after the Iron Spider Man armour which has a universal HUD linkup, allowing it to connect to the mech so the pilot can see with the mech's sensors, access its systems and weapons. The helmet can link to most common armours available. While the pilot is wearing the helmet and not in the Spider Mech, they can still access the sensors up to 500 ft away from the mech, and even in a limited fashion remote control the mech.
> The helmet itself has integrated military radio, GPS, night vision goggles.
> 
> *Remote Control*
> While the pilot is wearing the Spider Mech's Integrated Helmet, not only can they access the mech's sensors and communication systems up to 500 ft away, the Pilot can move the Iron Mech, Pilot check DC 15 for basic movement, DC 20 to fly the mech. Skills and attack rolls done remotely suffer a -4 penalties to rolls.
> 
> *Wall Climbing*
> The Miles Spider Mech has the ability to cling to any surface using molecular adhesives and magnets on the hand and feet giving it a climbing speed and a +8 bonus to Climb checks.



This is frikking AWESOME!!


----------



## Lord Zack

I forgot that anti-Terminators are already a concept- with the T-X being an example. I can't think of any examples of human-built "Terminator Terminators," though.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

In the Core Timeline? Pretty sure somebody’s crazy enough to try, now that they know the concept exists.


----------



## kronos182

A couple more Terminators

*T-400 Hunter Killer*

The T-400 Endo, also known as Clanker or Faker, is a humanoid hunter killer during initial tests to mimic human autonomy. They are slow, but powerful and have more armour than the T-200s, although they are generally made with cheaper materials still so that they can be produced in large numbers in large attacks and as guards of prison camps. The armoured near skeleton-like frame is about the size of a large person, the armoured head as bright red glowing optics, with a secondary sensors on a gimble on the left shoulder that give it greater field of view to compensate for its slower speed, and can even see behind the terminator. These units were one of the first equipped with plasma weapons, but many were armed with heavy projectile weapons, or would pick up enemy weapons and use them if their plasma weapons were out of ammunition.

*T-400 Endo*
Medium Construct (PL 6)
Hit Dice: 2d10+10 (25 hp)
Initiative: +1 (+1 Dex)
Speed: 25 ft
Defense: 13 (+1 Dex, +2 armour)
Attacks: +2 ranged 7.62mm rifle (2d10, 90 ft), or +6 melee slam (2d4+5), Or +2 ranged M-40 plasma rifle (3d10-2 fire, 80 ft, s)
Face/Reach: 5 ft by 5 ft/5 ft
Special Qualities: integral laser sight, telescopic vision, thermal/infrared sensors, construct, darkvision 60 ft, DR 2, all-round vision.
Saves: Fort +0, Ref +1, Will +0
Abilities: Str 20, Dex 12, Con ---, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 8
Skills: Listen +2, Spot +4, Search +4
Challenge Rating: 2
PDC: 22

*Combat*
T-400 Endos function primarily as guardians, protecting T-70s, T-202s and other important units, moving slowly and fire until the target is eliminated or they are disabled.

*Robotic Strength*
Their powerful servos allow them to carry incredible weights. Not considered encumbered when carrying heavy loads and can carry double their normal weight for their strength.

*All-Round Vision*
The T-400 has a secondary sensor optics which gives it the ability to see all about it, thus the T-400 can't be surprised or flanked except by invisible targets, if they can also mask their thermal signatures.

*M-20 Plasma Rifle*
The M-20 is one of the earliest 'man' portable plasma weapons Skynet produces, with a large replaceable power cell. Heavy, but reliable.

Damage: 3d10-2
Critical: x3
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 80 ft
Rate of Fire: S
Size: Large
Weight: 20 lbs
Ammo: 100 Box
Purchase DC: 23 Mil (+3)
Notes:


*OCP S-400*
OCP got their hands on the plans for the T-400 and modified it but encasing the whole frame in a deep blue light armour, programmed it to use non-lethal methods. They weren't able to improve its over all speed, which in its role as a guard isn't generally needed, but gave it an overdrive for short bursts of speed. However this extra speed comes at the cost of its strength being lowered for a short period. The S-400 will grapple and restrain targets for law enforcement to arrive, or carry unruly prisoners back to their cells.

*OCP S-400*
Medium Construct (PL 6)
Hit Dice: 2d10+10 (25 hp)
Initiative: +1 (+1 Dex)
Speed: 25 ft
Defense: 14 (+1 Dex, +3 armour)
Attacks: +2 ranged stun pistol (2d4 nonlethal, 30 ft), or +6 melee slam (2d4+5 nontheal), or +6 melee stun baton (1d6+6 bludgeon + special)
Special Attack: Grapple, Restrain
Face/Reach: 5 ft by 5 ft/5 ft
Special Qualities: integral laser sight, telescopic vision, thermal/infrared sensors, construct, darkvision 60 ft, all-round vision, overdrive
Saves: Fort +0, Ref +1, Will +0
Abilities: Str 20, Dex 12, Con ---, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 8
Skills: Listen +2, Spot +2, Search +2
Challenge Rating: 2
PDC: 22

*Combat*
The S-400 are used as guards for the rich and as prison guards, armed with pistols that fire rubber bullets for nonlethal ranged combat, plus a stun baton (Fort save DC 10 + damage dealt or be stunned for 1d4 rounds). They will move towards the target firing with the stun pistol, then use their stun baton to stun the target then restrain them.

*Grapple*
The powerful servos of the S-400 give it a great advantage against humans. It can initiate a grapple with a total +8 to the attack roll to initiate the grapple, and a total of +10 to the grapple check to hold the target.

*Restrain*
The S-400 can lock its arms around a grappled target as a free action, granting a +20 to grapple checks. After it has held a target for more than 2 rounds successfully, it deploys several strong plastic like straps, similar to zip-ties, from its arms to wrap the target and keep them immobile. The straps have 10 hit points, hardness 5, but a Break DC 30 for the restrained to try and break free. The S-400 can wrap up to 10 targets before requiring a refill (PDC 5).

Overdrive
As a free action, the S-400 can divert power to just its leg servos to grant it a boost in speed, able to reach a speed of 100 ft, but its Strength is reduced to 10. It can maintain this for up to 5 rounds at a time, and can't turn off the overdrive until the start of its next turn. It can do this up to 5 times every 12 hours.


*T-500*
The T-500 is a much upgraded version of the T-400, built for combat, with a more refined humanoid look, a metal skeleton with armour plating protecting the torso and vital areas, with armour plating and enhanced combat systems. All T-500s are equipped with the M-40 pulse plasma rifle. Much faster, stronger and more durable than the T-400, the T-500 is a significant threat. Used exclusively for combat, no T-500 is used for infiltration and are one of the last human sized Hunter Killer models.

*T-500 Endo*
Medium Construct (PL 6)
Hit Dice: 4d10+10 (45 hp)
Initiative: +2 (+2 Dex)
Speed: 40 ft
Defense: 16 (+2 Dex, +4 armour)
Attacks: +7 ranged M-40 pulse rifle (3d10, fire, 80 ft, s,a), or +9 melee slam (2d4+6)
Face/Reach: 5 ft by 5 ft/5 ft
Special Qualities: integral laser sight, telescopic vision, thermal/infrared sensors, construct, darkvision 60 ft, DR 8, Fire Resistance 10, Cold Resistance 10
Saves: Fort +2, Ref +3, Will +2
Abilities: Str 22, Dex 14, Con ---, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 8
Skills: Balance +4, Climb +8, Knowledge Tactics +5, Listen +8, Spot +8, Search +8
Challenge Rating: 2
PDC: 22

*Combat*
T-500 Endos function primarily as combat units, seeking out the enemy and eliminating the targets. They'll engage primarily with the

*Robotic Strength*
Their powerful servos allow them to carry incredible weights. Not considered encumbered when carrying heavy loads and can carry double their normal weight for their strength. The T-500's slam attack ignores 5 points of hardness/DR due to the strength able to punch through steel and concrete.

*M-40 Pulse Rifle*
The M-40 is an improved weapon over the M-20, with full automatic fire capability, lighter, integrated targeting and link to the Terminator or Hunter Killer that is holding it so it can link and monitor the weapon's status without having to look at it, and able to fire at a target without having to look directly at it.

Damage: 3d10
Critical: x3
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 100 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Large
Weight: 15 lbs
Ammo: 100 Box
Purchase DC: 24 Mil (+3)
Notes: Integrated camera, weapon link, targeting system (+1 to attack rolls with weapon link)


----------



## Lord Zack

marcoasalazarm said:


> In the Core Timeline? Pretty sure somebody’s crazy enough to try, now that they know the concept exists.



Well, it's not all that crazy, provided that you don't base your units directly on T-series units. That would just be asking for Skynet to capture them and turn them against you.


----------



## kronos182

And now the Colonial (BSG reboot) Raptor, with reimaged Cylon War version and two other variant designs for Star Wars and Star Trek.

*Colonial "Raptor" Dropship (PL 6)*
A Raptor is a shuttle type ship capable of extended operation away from its base or ship, as it is equipped with a jump drive, capable of several short range jumps. The Raptor has two short stubby wings along the bottom of the hull that also incorporate part of the landing gear, two engines mounted on the upper part of the rear, with two tails on either side of the engines. The main hatch is on the left side of the craft, allowing a single person to enter or exit easily, with enough room that a stretcher can fit through easily. The ships are equipped with potent sensors so they can conduct planetary surveys and act as scouts for fleets. Raptors are typically unarmed but can be fitted with several rocket pods under the wings and on the upper hull, or fewer larger missiles, such as a nuclear warhead can be carried. Raptors have an emergency system in their jump drives that allows them to jump to the last coordinates the ship jumped from within a very short time of the first jump to allow the crew to escape quickly from a hazardous situation. Raptor jump engines can also be spooled up well in advance of a jump so that the ship can jump quickly.

Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Drop ship
Size: Gargantuan (–4 size)
Length: 28 feet
Weight: 90,000 lb.
Crew: 2 (trained +4)
Passenger Capacity: 12
Cargo Capacity: 9,500 lb.
Tactical Speed: 3,000 ft. (5 sq.)
Defense: 11
Flat-footed Defense: 9
Autopilot Defense: 8
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 10d20 (200 hp)
Initiative Modifier: +2
Pilot’s Class Bonus: +3
Pilot’s Dex Modifier: +2
Gunner’s Attack Bonus: +2
Targeting System Bonus: +2
Grapple Modifier: +12
Base Purchase DC: 48
Restriction: Licensed (+1)

Attack: 1 CHE missile launcher with 8 missiles +2 ranged (6d12/19-20) (optional, can fire-link the 2 launchers);
Attack of Opportunity: None

Standard PL 6 Design Specs: docking collar, emergency jump, spool up, sensor jammer (-5 to enemy sensors, missiles have 20% miss chance)
Engines: fusion torch, Jump engine, thrusters
Armor: Polymeric
Defense Systems: Autopilot system, 1 chaff launcher (8 chaff bundles), 1 decoy drone launcher (4 decoy drones), sensor jammer
Sensors: Class III sensor array, targeting system
Communications: Laser transceiver, radio transceiver
Weapons: 2 CHE missile launcher with 8 missiles each (optional)
Grappling Systems: magnetic (touch)

*Docking Collar*
The floor of the Raptor has a hatch that can connect to an airlock that allows it to dock with ships without hangers. It is large enough for a full armoured person to drop through easily and has a deployable ladder.

*Emergency Jump*
The jump drive of the Raptor is capable of making a second jump within 1d4 rounds after it completes its first jump back to the coordinates it left from. However after the jump the Raptor is immobile for 2 rounds as the engines reset.

*Spool Up*
The jump engines of the raptor can be spooled up and remain spooled for an extended period of time, allowing the pilot to jump quickly. While the jump drive is spooled up (taking the normal time to spool), the pilot can as jump as a free action, even as a reaction to an attack, making a Reflex Save DC the attack roll of the attacking ship. On a successful save the ship jumps away safely suffering no damage. If the pilot fails by less than 5, the ship jumps away but suffers half the damage of the attack. A failure the ship takes damage as normal and jumps away at the end of the attacker's turn.


*Combat Assault Raptor*
The combat assault raptor is very similar to the normal raptor, although it has a little extra armour and is fitted with more weapons than the two missile launchers, which include the same two missile launchers under the hull, two projectile weapons on the ends of the wings, and two multi-rocket launchers mounted on the upper hull.
Make the following changes to make a Raptor a Combat Assault Raptor:
Increase Hit die to 11d20 (220 hp);
Increase hardness to 22;
Reduce passenger capacity to 8;
Add 2 fire-linked CHE missile launchers (8 missiles each);
Add 2 fire-linked railguns;
Add 2 fire-linked Cobra Mk2 missile launchers (16 missiles each);
Optional can add 2 nuclear missiles carried under the fuselage;
PDC: +2
Res: Mil (+3)

*Cobra Mk2 Missile (PL 5-6)*
An upgraded version of the Cobra air-to-air missiles modified to also function in space with slightly improved targeting and warhead. +1 to attack rolls against ultralight craft.
Name: Cobra (air-to-air missile)
Weapon Damage: 5d12
Critical: 19-20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: -
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 22
Restriction: Mil (+3)


*Cylon War Raptor*
The Raptor of the Cylon War is slightly larger than the current Raptors, with major difference being the two engines mounted on the sides of the rear and were able to rotate, and had a rear wing mounted on top which had two tails on either side. It held fewer people, but had a rear turret with two fire-linked 30mm MAC guns, with main armament being modular and mission specific, ranging from multiple missile launchers to a combination of missiles and projectile weapons. A typical load out are two 30mm MAC guns and two CHE missile launchers.

Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Drop ship
Size: Gargantuan (–4 size)
Length: 35 feet
Weight: 94,000 lb.
Crew: 2 (trained +4)
Passenger Capacity: 10
Cargo Capacity: 10,000 lb.
Tactical Speed: 3,000 ft. (5 sq.)
Defense: 11
Flat-footed Defense: 9
Autopilot Defense: 8
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 10d20 (200 hp)
Initiative Modifier: +2
Pilot’s Class Bonus: +3
Pilot’s Dex Modifier: +2
Gunner’s Attack Bonus: +2
Targeting System Bonus: +2
Grapple Modifier: +12
Base Purchase DC: 48
Restriction: Licensed (+1)

Attack: 2 fire-linked 30mm MAC +2 ranged (6d12/20) or
2 CHE missile launcher with 8 missiles +2 ranged (9d12/19-20);
Rear 2 fire-linked modified rail cannons +2 ranged (6d12/20), rear arc only
Attack of Opportunity: None

Standard PL 6 Design Specs: docking collar
Engines: fusion torch, thrusters
Armor: Polymeric
Defense Systems: Autopilot system, 1 chaff launcher (8 chaff bundles), 1 decoy drone launcher (4 decoy drones)
Sensors: Class II sensor array, targeting system
Communications: Laser transceiver, radio transceiver
Weapons: 2 CHE missile launcher with 8 missiles each, 2 fire-liked 30mm MAC forward, 2 fire-linked 30mm MAC rear turret
Grappling Systems: magnetic (touch)

*Docking Collar*
The floor of the Raptor has a hatch that can connect to an airlock that allows it to dock with ships without hangers. It is large enough for a full armoured person to drop through easily and has a deployable ladder.


*Incom Raptor*
The Incom Raptor is produced by Incom after they acquired several examples of the Colonial Raptors, post Cyclon War versions and reversed engineered it. They opted to use the Assault Combat version to use as their base model. Incom replaced the railguns with a pair of heavy lasers, installed a six shot concussion missile launcher above the cockpit, and a pair of proton torpedo launchers, which are also designed to release proton bombs updated the systems. Improved automation and miniaturization to allow the craft to be fitted with a light shield generator to improve its defenses, and the craft could be operated by a single crew, but more efficient with two, and an astromech socket is built inside to help operate the craft and act as onboard repair or co-pilot and a navicomp. A hyperdrive and navicomp is install, which can hold up to 3 sets of coordinates, but with an astromech, that can be expanded with its own coordinate storage.
Make the following changes to Assault Combat Viper to make an Incom Raptor:
Add shields, 50 shield HP;
Replace railguns with 2 fire-linked heavy lasers (12d8, fire, s, 4000 ft);
Add Concussion Missile Launcher with 6 missiles;
Replace CHE missiles with 2 proton torpedo launchers (optional fire-link, can be loaded with proton bombs instead of torpedoes, 4 torpedoes each);
Add astromech socket inside;
Add Hyperdrive x2 with navicomp with 3 coordinate storage;
PDC: +2
Note: Can make vertical take off and landings.

*Concussion Missiles*
Concussion missiles are a type of short range anti-vehicle missile generally deployed by a starship, vehicle mounted or even shoulder launchers. Their small size and maneuverability make them excellent anti-fighter weapons and giving fighters a heavy, if limited payload, punch besides their energy weapons.

*Concussion Missile (PL6)*
Damage: 10d10
Critical: 19-20x2
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: 4000 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Large
Purchase DC: 23
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Notes: +2 to target ships of shuttle types or smaller.

*Proton Torpedo*
Proton torpedoes are generally fighter carried missiles, that deal slightly higher damage than concussion missiles, but particle shields could resist these weapons, while they can pass through ray shielding with ease. Generally cheaper than concussion missiles, and with their higher damage potential, many bombers are lowed with proton torpedoes for anti-capital ship use.

*Proton Torpedo (PL6)*
Damage: 10d12
Critical: 20x3
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: 5000 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Large
Purchase DC: 22
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Notes: +1 to target ships of Corvette types or larger

*Hawk Class Runabout*
The Hawk Class is a Federation (Star Trek) built attack craft based on the BSG Raptor shuttle/attack craft. The Hawk class is slightly larger than the Raptor, a horizontal style warp core similar to these found on the Danube Class runabouts, along the dorsal surface.  Warp nacelles are built along the sides of the hull, partly imbedded in the wings for additional protection. The HAWk has greatly improved sensors over the Raptor, equipped with sensors virtually identical to those found on the Danubes. After the Dominion War, the Federation built more combat ready craft, thus the Hawk, while able to carry out scientific missions, is more heavily armoured and armed than other runabouts. Armed with two forward phasers and two rear phaser emitters, plus two micro photon torpedo launchers. For protection the Hawk mounts shields designed for a larger ship, giving it excellent protection for its size. While smaller than the Danube runabouts, it has nearly the same range, but the insides are quite cramped as space is dedicated to both scientific and combat equipment.
What makes the Hawk class a runabout is that it is long ranged compared to other shuttles of its size, it has a replicator, two fold out bunks in the rear and small bathroom for the crew, and a two person transporter just behind the hatch on the left side.
Additionally, the Hawk can mount similar special mission pods on a rollbar on the top of the craft, which can include additional sensors, special equipment or additional micro photon torpedo launchers and phasers.

Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Drop ship
Size: Gargantuan (–4 size)
Length: 42 feet
Weight: 92,000 lb.
Crew: 2 (trained +4)
Passenger Capacity: 10
Cargo Capacity: 9,800 lb.
Tactical Speed: 3,500 ft. (5 sq.)
Defense: 11
Flat-footed Defense: 9
Autopilot Defense: 8
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 10d20 (200 hp), shields 375 hp
Initiative Modifier: +2
Pilot’s Class Bonus: +3
Pilot’s Dex Modifier: +2
Gunner’s Attack Bonus: +2
Targeting System Bonus: +2
Grapple Modifier: +12
Base Purchase DC: 48
Restriction: Res-Mil (+2 to +3)

Attack:
2 fire-linked Type 3 phasers +2 ranged (varies/20); or
Micro photon torpedo +2 ranged (varies)

Attack of Opportunity: None

Standard PL 6 Design Specs: docking collar, transporter, replicator, optional mission pod
Engines: ion engine,  thrusters, Warp drive (warp 5.5, 100 light year range)
Armor: Polymeric
Defense Systems: Autopilot system, 1 decoy drone launcher (4 decoy drones or 4 probes), heavy shields
Sensors: Class IV sensor array, targeting system
Communications: radio transceiver, subspace radio
Weapons: 4 phaser type 3 (2 fire-linked forward, 2 fire-linked rear), 2 micro photon torpedo launchers (10 torpedoes each)
Grappling Systems: magnetic (touch)

*Docking Collar*
The floor of the Raptor has a hatch that can connect to an airlock that allows it to dock with ships without hangers. It is large enough for a full armoured person to drop through easily and has a deployable ladder.

*Mission Pod*
A series of mission pods are available and can be mounted in a roll bar on top of the Hawk Class, similar to the Danube runabouts.
Additional Sensors - This pod is filled with sensors and antennae, effectively upgrading the Hawk's sensors to Class V and the range is 5 times greater. PDC: 26, Lic +1
*Weapon Pod 1* - This weapon pod contains a forward and aft micro photon torpedo launchers, with a total payload of 46 torpedoes shared between the two. PDC: 34, Mil +3
*Weapon Pod 2* - This weapon pod is similar to the first one, only it mounts two type 4 phaser emitters plus a single micro proton torpedo launcher with 20 torpedoes. PDC: 36, Mil +3
*Combat Pod* - This pod mounts a single Type 4 phaser strip to allow it to cover all arcs except below the craft, 1 micro photon torpedo launcher with 15 torpedoes, plus a shield generator that adds an additional 200 hp to the shields that is depleted first, and regenerates automatically at a rate of 10 hp per round. If completely depleted doesn't start regenerating for 5 rounds, then comes back with 50 hit points. PDC 36, Mil +3
*EWAC Pod* - This pod contains communications, jammers and other electronic warfare equipment. Range of sensors is tripled, adds Advanced Sensor Jammers, Computer Use checks to encrypt communications, decrypt and intercept enemy communications gain +5. PDC: 31, Mil +3

*Agile Ships*
All Star Trek ships are more agile for their size, gaining a +1 Dodge bonus to Defense as long as the ship moves.

*Easy to Repair*
Due to the nature of the technology in this universe, especially Federation or Borg technology, all repairs have DC reduced by -4, and time reduced by 25%.

*Swiss-Army Tech*
Due to the adaptable nature of the technology, and skilled engineers, especially those in the Federation, a piece of technology can be jury-rigged and modified to do something it wasn't originally intended to do, as long as it is within reason (GM discretion), such as modifying the deflector array into a type of energy weapon, albeit limited use. Modifying a device this way means it can not be used for its original purpose at the same time, and requires a Knowledge: Technology check DC 18 and Repair check DC 21 and 5 +1d6 minutes for moderate changes (such as deflector array being used as a means to emit a type of energy as a weapon); while more extensive modifications require a Knowledge: Technology check DC 25  and Repair check DC 30, and 30 +2d10 minutes. This type of modification means the item is unable to be used for its original purpose until it has been restored to its original configuration.

*Shield Dependent*
Star Trek ships have powerful shields, having the equivalent of Deflector Shields (d20 Future pg 42) and provide bonus HP against all attacks equal to 20 HP / starship HD + 25% HD, for example, a ship with 5 HD (100 HP) will have shields with 125 HP. However as they have developed incredible powerful shields, they are a bit lacking in the armour department, suffering -2 hit dice per category and subtype. There are a few exceptions to this rule, being Klingon, Dominion and Hirogen ships which have standard hit dice for their subtype and category, with a few notable other ships, such as the Defiant class.

*Phaser Type 3*
Phasers are the main offensive weapons of the Federation, using nadian based phased energy that fire beams, capable of variable energy output. Usually mounted in a low profile turret to allow greater field of fire. Able to change damage by lowering the number of die to a minimum of 2d10 as a free action once per round. The Type 3 phaser was available on civilian ships.
Damage: 10d10
Damage Type: Fire/Energy
Range Increment: 5000 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Minimum Ship Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 33
Restriction: Res (+2)

*Emergency Transporter*
Emergency Transporters are matter-energy teleporters that function like normal teleporters, but are single use, allowing those on the equipped ship to evacuate the ship in the event of its destruction. It has a range of just over 240,000 miles, which is farther than standard orbital distance for ships. Upon a ship reaching 0 hit points, as the hull breaks up, any crew member can activate the emergency transporter as a free action to transport all living beings from the ship to a nearby planetoid within range. If there is no planetoid, if the crew has time to get into space suits, it will transport those aboard to maximum distance. The transporter also sends out an emergency message on all frequencies indicating assistance is required with co-ordinates as the crew is transported.
PDC: 28

*Micro Photon Torpedo*
Micro Photon torpedoes smaller, and weaker versions of the standard photon torpedoes, typically used on smaller craft, such as attack craft or shuttles and runabouts modified to launch torpedoes. Unlike normal photon torpedoes, these weapons carry their own anti-matter supply, and have a little less flexibility in their destructive yields.
At its lowest setting, the torpedo can do 2d20 damage to a 1000 ft square, and can increase damage by 1 die up to a maximum of 6d20 to a single target, but reduce the maximum radius by 100 ft per die increase, Reflex save DC 19 for half damage when set for an area. These weapons are very dangerous in an atmosphere and are usually banned from planetary use except in special circumstances. If used in a planetary atmosphere, deals damage to an area +50% greater, and if set for a single target, deals half damage to a 100 ft area, and Reflex saves in an atmosphere is increased to 21 for half damage.
Damage: varies
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: -
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 33
Restriction: Mil (+3)

*Phaser Type 4*
Phasers are the main offensive weapons of the Federation, using nadian based phased energy that fire beams, capable of variable energy output. Usually mounted in a low profile turret to allow greater field of fire. Able to change damage by lowering the number of die to a minimum of 3d10 as a free action once per round.
Damage: 12d10
Damage Type: Fire/Energy
Range Increment: 5500 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Minimum Ship Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 35
Restriction: Mil (+3)

*ADVANCED SENSOR JAMMER (PL 7)*
This upgraded sensor jammer is identical to the Information Age sensor jammer (see the future SRD) except that it works against Class I through Class IV sensor systems. Sensor checks made against a ship equipped with an advanced sensor jammer by Class I or Class II systems suffer a –8 penalty while checks made by Class III or Class IV systems suffer a –5 penalty.  In addition the ship gains one-half concealment against missile attacks (20% miss chance).
Purchase DC: 6 + one-half the base purchase DC of the starship.
Restriction: Military (+3).


----------



## kronos182

First Veritech fighter I've done so far.

*VF-1 Valkryie Veritech Fighter*
The VF-1 Valkyrie Veritech fighter is a transformable fighter with three forms. In fighter form it looks loosely like the F-14 Tomcat, with four hardpoints, two per wing which usually hold missiles or bombs, and a hard point along the central line of the underside of the craft which usually mounts a gunpod. A laser, or several depending on model, also runs along under the fuselage, which is attached to the head when in batroid mode. The second mode is called GERWALK, which is the fighter with legs and arms, giving the craft the ability to manipulate objects. The Veritech fighter is slower in this mode, but still maneuverable. The third mode is a humanoid robot called Batroid mode, with the full range of movement and capabilities of a human. The laser is attached to the head which gives it greater range of movement and can be used as a point defense weapon while in batroid mode.
Wing ordnance must be ejected before switching to batroid mode. A series of FAST packs can be fitted, typically to the legs, arms and back in batroid and GERWALK modes, around the thrusters, sides, and back while in fighter mode. Pilots with higher ranks have increased number of lasers attached to the head for easier identification and added offensive/defensive capabilities. Most pilots only have 1 laser, lieutenants will have two while captains and above have four, with each addition being fire-linked.

*VF-1 Valkyrie (PL 6)*
Statistics:
Type: Ultralight
Size: Gargantuan (–4 size)
Subtype: Fighter
Base Purchase DC: 48
Restriction: Military (+3)
Crew: 1
Passenger Capacity: 1
Hit Dice: 8d20 (160 hp)
Hardness: 20*
Defense: 6*
Flat-footed Defense: 6*
Autopilot Defense: 8*
Initiative Modifier:
Pilot’s Dex Modifier:
Pilot’s Class Bonus:
Tactical Speed: 3,500 ft. (7 sq.)

*Transformation:* The VF-1 Valkyrie has a variable geometry allowing to it take three forms, Fighter, GERWALK (Ground Effective Reinforcement of Winged Armament with Locomotive Knee-joint), and Batroid.
Transforming into any mode requires a move action. Fighter mode is the primary mode for aerial dog fighting and transportation to and from the battlefield. As fighter mode the aircraft may move its full tactical speed and may surge forward and withdraw as normal. Although not as fast as fighter mode, GERWALK mode reduces its tactical speed to 1500 ft. (3 sq.) yet gains +2 bonus to defense due to it being able to make use of its manipulators and make fine adjustments with its movement. Lastly the Batroid is a giant robot capable of doing almost anything the pilot could on foot. The Batroid uses surplus power from the engines to strengthen the fighter, lock all the components in place and make the VF-1 Valkyrie as tough as a tank; as a result, it gains +10 more hardness. Due to the dexterity of the Batroid the Valkyrie can make better use of its armor and thus gains a +5 to defense. The Batroid’s tactical speed is reduced to moving 500 ft. (1 sq.) and cannot surge forward. Both GERWALK and Batroid modes give a +24-equipment bonus to the pilot’s strength.
Chase Scale: The Batroid may move on foot at 5 squares per move action and GERWALK mode may move on foot at 3 per move action. Flying, the Batroid isn’t adapted for flight but may move up to 10 squares per move action. The GERWALK is more than capable of flight and operates as a VTOL able move at 30 squares per move action.

Speeds:
Flying, Fighter Configuration: the VF-1 Valkyrie is capable of achieving a speed of Mach 2.15 (1,440.5mph/ 2318.26kph) and has a maximum ceiling height of 55,000ft (16764m).
The VF-1 Valkyrie is capable of achieving a speed of Mach 2.35 (1,574.5mph/ 2533.91kph) and has a maximum ceiling height of 55,000 ft (16764m). The VF-1 Valkyrie is capable of achieving a speed of Mach 2.5 (1,675mph/ 2695.65kph) with afterburner at altitude and has a maximum ceiling height of 55,000ft (16764m). With the LEO pack system with VF-1 Valkyrie is capable of achieving orbit.
Flying, Gerwalk Configuration: 310.7mph/500kph flying
Flying, Soldier Configuration: 120m/193.1ph
Running, Gerwalk Configuration: 55mph/90kph walking
Running, Soldier Configuration: mode max speed roughly 87mph/140kph running
Jumping, Soldier Configuration: 50 ft (15.2m) up or across with no assist. 150 ft (45.7m) up or across with
thruster assist.
Maximum Combat Range: 475miles (764.4km), 1783.7miles (2870.59km) with LEO fuel leg packs equipped. unlimited with aerial refueling.
Power Plant: micro-reactor hydrogen fuel cell producing 450kw electrical power.
Max. Engine Thrust: 2 General Electric f110-ge-400 ex afterburning turbofans rated at 17,800 lbf (79 kn, dry thrust) each, 29,160 lbf (129.7 kn)
each with afterburner.

Statistical Data:
Height: Fighter Mode – 17ft (5.18m) parked with gear down., Wings in Swept position – 15ft (4.5m) tails folded for storage, Gerwalk Mode – 32.8ft (9.9m), Soldier Mode – 44.5ft (13.5m)
Width: Fighter Mode – 42.3ft (12.89m), Wings unswept, 16.1ft (4.9m), Wings in Swept position, Gerwalk Mode – 21ft (6.4m), with a wing span of 42.3ft (12.89m), Soldier Mode – 21ft (6.4m)
Length: Fighter Mode – 46ft (14m), 50ft (15.24m) with dual seat nose pod, Gerwalk Mode – 37.6ft (11.46m), Soldier Mode – 14.7ft (4.48m)
Weight: 25,531lbs (Empty), 64,900lbs (Max Take-off Weight)
Cargo: 500lb.

Attacks:
1 GPU-9 35mm Gunpod -2 ranged (4d12/20)
1 Head-turret-mounted 20mm laser gun -2 ranged (4d8/20)
12 variable fire-linked AIM-200A AMRAAM 2 I/ALH-guided air-to-air missiles -2 ranged (10d6/20)

Attack of Opportunity: Mauler laser gun (4d8)

Targeting System Bonus: +2
Gunner’s Attack Bonus:
Grapple Modifier: +8
Standard PL 6 Design Specs:
Engines: 2 General Electric f110-ge-400, 2d thrust vectoring
Armor: Polymeric, Over-technology energy converting armor
Defense Systems: Autopilot system, chaff launcher (10), damage control system (1d10), ejection seat, flare launcher (10), sensor jammer, active stealth
Sensors: Class II sensor, GPS, targeting system, laser painter
Communications: Laser transceiver, radio transceiver
Grappling Systems: Manipulators (GERWALK & Batroid modes)
Weapons: General Electric GU-14B 30mm Electric Gatling-type Rotary Cannon (optional): MK-1A15 50kw 20mm Point Defense Laser Weapons (Head mounted), (1, 2, or 4)
Wing Mounted External Payload, (12, 6 per wing 3 per payload station)


WeaponDamageCriticalDamage TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazineMin Ship SizeGuidanceGU-114d1220Ballistic400 ftALinked (550)Huge-20mm Laser4d820Fire200 ftS, A-Huge-AIM-200A**10d620Ballistic/Fire-Single** HardpointLargeLaser

*Augmentation Pack Systems*
Augmentation Pack Systems or APS was created to give the VF-1 Valkyrie, and other veritech fighters, a significant improvement in flight and combat. Each pack includes additional armor, maneuvering thrusters, booster engines and either one or two weapon systems.

*LEO-1 (Low Earth Orbit)*
Description: Design for the VF-1 Valkyrie, this pack system is made up of leg armor pods, arm armor pods two back mounted thruster/missile pods. The pack system also includes more maneuvering thrusters and increased fuel storage. The first 40 points of damage is scored on the LEO-1 APS before any damage is taken by the VF-1’s armor. All of the VF-1’s weapon systems can be used while the LEO-1 ASP is connected. After the ASP’s hull is reduced to zero, the pack can be jettisoned.
Hit Dice: 2d20 (40 hp)
Hardness: 20
Defense: 19
Flat-footed Defense: 13
Autopilot Defense: 6
Initiative Modifier:
Standard PL 6 Design Specs:
Engines: 2 Rocketdyne Liquid Fuel Engines, 3d thrust vectoring
Tactical Speed: 4,000 ft. (8 sq.)


WeaponDamageCriticalDamage TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazineMin Ship SizeGuidanceDracovaine6d820Ballistic/Fire-Single15 per podHuge-

*ETO-1 (Earth to Orbit)*
Description: This APS was designed to give the VF-1 enough thrust to allow the fighter to achieve orbital velocity. It is composed of additional leg and arm armor pods, four large rocket thrusters and a large fuel pod that supplies fuel to the four rocket thrusters. The rocket thruster pods are equipped with a single missile launcher. This gives the VF-1 additional missile payload. The first 60 points of damage is scored on the ETO-1 APS before any damage is taken by the VF-1’s armor. All the weapons that is carried by the VF-1 can be used while the ETO-1 ASP is connected. Once the VF-1 has obtained orbit the pack can be jettisoned if it is damaged or out of fuel to power its rocket thruster.
Hit Dice: 3d20 (60 hp)
Hardness: 20
Defense: 19
Flat-footed Defense: 13
Autopilot Defense: 6
Initiative Modifier:
Standard PL 6 Design Specs:
Power Plant: Secondary Micro-Reactor Hydrogen Fuel Cell
Engines: 4 Rocketdyne Liquid Fuel Engines, 8d thrust vectoring
Tactical Speed: 15,000ft. (30 sq.) 500 (1sp)


WeaponDamageCriticalDamage TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazineMin Ship SizeGuidanceDracovaine6d820Ballistic/Fire-Single15 per podHuge-

*HCA-1 (Reactive Armor)*
Description: This augmentation pack was designed for the VF-1 Valkyrie veritech fighter in order to increase its fire power and battlefield survivability. It is equipped with a particle beam cannon in the right thruster pod, missile launchers in the shoulders and lower legs. The Batroid mode can fly short distances and make leaps while wearing the armor. The first 80 points of damage is scored on the HCA-1 APS before any damage is taken by the VF-1’s armor. Except for the GU-14B, all of the VF-1’s weapon systems are blocked by the HCA-1. When the HCA-1 is reduced to zero hit points, the armor can be jettisoned.
Hit Dice: 4d20 (80 hp)
Hardness: 20
Defense: 19
Flat-footed Defense: 13
Autopilot Defense: 6
Initiative Modifier:
Standard PL 6 Design Specs:
Power Plant: Secondary Micro-Reactor Hydrogen Fuel Cell
Engines: 2 EGF-127 gas turbine engines, 2d thrust vectoring
Tactical Speed: 1,000 ft. (2 sq.)


WeaponDamageCriticalDamage TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazineMin Ship SizeGuidanceDracovaine6d820Ballistic/Fire-Single15 per podHuge-Particle Cannon8d1220x3Energy400 ft/4000 ft in spaceSingle-Huge-


----------



## kronos182

double post...


----------



## Lord Zack

Wow, that Incom Raptor has some heavy firepower, almost comparable to the Missile Boat, though with a far smaller payload.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> Wow, that Incom Raptor has some heavy firepower, almost comparable to the Missile Boat, though with a far smaller payload.



Yup, based on the assault raptor, heavy fire power to destroy any resistance to drop off its troop payload.
Not great in a dogfight, which it reserves the concussion missiles for.


----------



## kronos182

A magic using NPC that makes use of mana and imbues his weapons with magical power.

*Jonas The Red*

Jonas Tyler, known as Jonas the Red, is a freelance magic user available for higher, selling his skills to the highest bidder, anyone with the cash or items for trade, except he won't work for anyone dealing in slaves. Jonas is a fairly average looking person, standing about 5 foot 8 inches, short, slightly unkempt brown hair, brown eyes and usually a bit of scruff on his chin, usually wearing clothing of the local area he's operating in, although favours a trench coat or duster, depending on local fashion.
Jonas isn't know as Jonas The Red for wearing red clothing, but because he uses Red Mana to augment and power many of his spells, particularly fire and electricity type spells. He uses his average looks to keep enemies from targeting him first, being armed with usual mercenary equipment, small blades, pistols, very light armour for mobility, but once combat has started he will unleash potent spells and imbue his equipment with magical energies to devastate those who opposes him.
Outside of combat, he's a minor adrenaline junkie, enjoying races, free base rock climbing, and some free style fighting. He can be found in small underground fight clubs or mixed martial arts type competitions at least 3 times a month to make some extra cash.
His clothing, while usually of local style is usually what he can find in any popular stores, but the rest of his equipment is of high quality and well taken care of. He uses equipment that would be appropriate for the task at hand, but has a favoured Glock 17 of exceptional quality, made of a material that absorbs and enhances magic. He also carries a combat knife that the blade appears to be burned, but remains sharp and strong.
Jonas, if given time to prepare, will craft his own ammunition for missions, and will use his mana abilities to imbue the ammunition or his weapons with specific abilities before combat.

*Jonas Tyler, aka Jonas the Red (2 Fast Ord/ 2 Smart Ord/ 2 Mage)*
Type: Human
Size: Medium
CR: 7
Hit Points: 31 hp (2d8 plus 2d6 plus 2d6)
Mas: 10
Init: +3
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 19 (23 with mage armour), 19 touch , 16 flat-footed (+6 Class, +3 Dex)
Base Attack Bonus: +3
Grapple: +3
FS/Reach: 5 ft / 5 ft
Attacks: +3 melee Knife (1d4* slashing), or +8 ranged Jonas Glock 17 (2d6* ball, 30 ft)
Special Attacks: Mana Attack, Mana Arrow
Special Qualities: Arcane Skills, Arcane Spells, Summon Familiar, Scribe Scroll, Mana Pool, Red Mana Generator, Mana Shield, Mana Heal
Allegiances:
Saves: Fort +0, Reflex +5, Will +6
Reputation: +3
Abilities: Str 10, Dex 16, Con 10, Int 13, Wis 12, Cha 10
Occupation: Athlete (Balance, Climb, Drive)
Skills: Balance +1, Climb +2, Computer Use +1, Concentration +7, Craft Chemical +8, Craft Mechanical +5, Decipher Script +7, Drive +7, Gather Information +4, Knowledge Arcane Lore +9, Knowledge Technology +4, Listen +5, Move Silently +7, Profession +1, Repair +3, Research +7, Search +5, Spellcraft +5, Spot +5, Survival +5, Treat Injury +3
Feats: Simple Weapon Proficiency, Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Mana Manipulation, Mana Battery, Imbue Mana, Mana Mimicry
Possessions: Jonas The Red's Glock 17, Jonas's Knife, 3 magazines of regular ammunition, 1 magazine of silvered ammunition, 1 magazine of exploding ammunition, other weapons as necessary, personal items.

*Combat*
If Jonas has time to prepare before combat, he will imbue mana into his knife if expecting melee combat or his Glock 17, costing 11 mana for the knife dealing an extra 1d4 points of half magical energy/half fire and it appears to be on fire lasting for 10 rounds, or the Glock 17 costing 8 mana to imbue, dealing an extra 1d6 points of half magical energy/half fire, lasting 15 rounds. The bullets will be surrounded by flames. He will also active a mana shield costing 10 mana, which will absorb 20 points of damage for 2 minutes, and cast mage armour. If stealth is required, he won't active the mana shield until he's in combat, casting mage armour for additional protection before hand. He may also imbue his Glock with Daze (17 mana spent, lasts 10 rounds).
Once in combat, he will use his spells as necessary, then use mana to use the spells more times, costing 1 mana point each for each spell he uses an additional time. For heavily armoured targets he'll use Mana Arrow for its armour piercing capabilities.

*Spells*
Spell DC 11+ spell level
Level 0 - 4 per day, Level 1 - 3 per day. Spells known (typically prepared) Level 0: Daze x2, Resistance x2, Level 1: Mage Armour, Magic Missile, Burning Hands

*Mana Pool*
43 mana points, recovers 2 points/hour of rest

*Red Mana Generator*
Jonas The Red's mana pool can count as Red Mana, any abilities or spells powered by his mana that deal damage, affect speed, emotions, strength or reflexes has increased fixed numbers by 25%, variable numbers increased by 1 die, duration increased by 50%, and mana cost for these abilities is reduced by 25%.
When Jonas the Red imbues an object with mana energy, the bonus magical damage is fire damage, his abilities will appear as flames and deal half energy and half fire damage. For example, Jonas' basic mana attack is now 2d4+1 points of half magic energy and half fire with a range of 40 feet as a ranged touch attack, costs 1 mana.
Jonas can collect mana from nearby sources of red mana, which include large fires (1 mana point per 10 ft square area of fire per round), or if he suffers damage from fire or electricity attacks, gaining 1 mana point per 5 points of damage he suffers.

*Mana Attack*
As a ranged touch attack +6, for 1 mana, Jonas can fire a ball of mana energy dealing 2d4+1 points of half magic energy and half fire with a range of 40 feet. This ball of energy looks like a fist sized fire ball.

*Mana Arrow*
Jonas can fire a flaming mana arrow costing 3 mana points to deal 2d6+1 points of half magical energy/half fire damage, with a range of 70 feet, as a ranged touch attack roll +6, also ignores 2 points of hardness/DR and 1 point of Defense bonus from a non-magical source.
Special: An additional 2 points of mana, can create an additional mana arrow, up to a maximum of 5 (each costing additional 2 mana points), which can all target the same target, or a different target that is within 50 feet of the first one.
Or can spend 2 mana points to increase damage to 3d6 points, plus ignores up to 4 points of hardness/DR and 2 points of defense bonus from a non magical source.

*Mana Shield*
Jonas can create a flaming bubble shield around him for 5 mana points that can function for 1 minute, able to absorb 10 points of damage as a standard action.
Each additional point of mana used increases the amount of damage absorbed by 2, and each 5 points used (while increasing damage absorbed), increases duration for 1 minute.

*Mana Heal*
Jonas can spend 2 mana points to heal 1 hit point as a standard action. Typically he will spend 10 mana to heal 5 hit points at a time once he's at half hit point every other round.


*Jonas The Red's Modified Glock 17*
This Glock 17 is constructed of a material that absorbs and amplifies magic. Jonas channels his magic through his weapon, imbuing the bullets and the weapon with mana magical energy and various spells to enhance the weapon, this material makes that process even easier and magical enhancements last longer and damage can be increased.

*Jonas The Red's Glock 17 (PL5 Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 2d6
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 30 ft
Rate of Fire: S
Size: Small
Weight: 3 lbs
Ammo: 17 box
Purchase DC: 24, Unique (+5)
Notes: Mastercraft +2, +2 to attack rolls. Spells, or magical abilities (including mana based abilities), cast on the weapon with a duration greater than instant are doubled. Abilities that are instant and deal damage have their damage increased by 1 die, or range increased by 25%. DCs from spells are increased by +2. Mana costs are reduced by 25% round down and can be done as a move equivalent action instead of a full round.
Magical ammunition that doesn't affect the weapon itself gain +10% range, DCs increased by +1.



*Mana Manipulation (General, Mana)*
Prerequisites: Intelligence 4+
Benefits: The user can use raw magical energy, or mana, for use in some basic magical abilities, or can use it to power their class magical powers. Alternatively, they can use their class magical abilities and convert them to mana.
A person has mana point pool that is equal to their Intelligence, and requires a minimum of 4 Intelligence, and is able to manipulate mana in a few basic ways. A character with a class with spell slots can use their mana to power their magic, using mana to equal the spell slot level to power a spell. For example, a level 3 spell requires three mana points to power, while a single mana point is required to power a level 1 or level 0 spell. A user can recover mana at a rate of 1 per hour of rest +1 per Wisdom Modifier (negative modifier does not reduce recover, just doesn't increase, functions as +0). The user can also use mana to provide the spell slots for when using metamagic feats, such as empower spell, etc.
Alternatively they can use a spell slot to create mana, with the spell slot level equaling mana points, thus a level 3 spell slot converts into 3 mana points.
The user can use this mana in several basic ways, attack, heal, or defense, improve natural ability.
For attack, the user can use mana to fire an energy ball from their palm, using 1 mana point to deal 1d4 points of energy (counts as magical) damage plus Int modifier (a negative Intelligence modifier doesn't lower damage, doesn't add any though), with a range of 30 feet plus 10 feet / Int modifier, as a ranged touch attack.
For healing, the user can use mana to recover hit points in a creature touched or themselves, using 2 mana points per 1 hit point recovered. Thus if they used 10 mana points, they can heal 5 hit points.
For defense, they can create a bubble shield around him/herself for 5 mana points that can function for 1 minute, able to absorb 10 points of damage. Each additional point of mana used increases the amount of damage absorbed by 2, and each 5 points used (while increasing damage absorbed), increases duration for 1 minute.
For Improve natural ability, the user can spend 5 mana points to improve 1 ability score by +2 for 3 rounds (Strength, Dexterity, Constitution, Intelligence, Wisdom and Charisma), or improve one type of their movement by 20 feet for 3 rounds, or any one other racial extraordinary ability (such as darkvision, breathweapon, tremorsense, etc) by 25% for fixed numbers, or 1 extra die if variable number, or duration by 25%, rounding down, for 3 rounds

Red Mana
If a being uses Red mana to power an ability, spell, etc, if it affects emotions, speed and reflexes, strength or damage, increase fixed numbers by 25%, variable numbers by 1 die. Abilities with a duration longer than 1 round are increased by 50%, rounding down. Mana abilities that use Red mana that fall into these categories have their mana cost reduced by 25% rounding down.

*Mana Battery (General, Mana)*
You are able to store increased amounts of mana.
Prerequisites: Mana Manipulation
Benefits: You are able to store and generate larger amounts of mana. You can access a mana point pool of Intelligence x3. If the user also has classes capable of casting spells, gains +2/spell caster level. Also any spell slots converted to mana generate double mana points, thus converting a level 3 spell to mana generates 6 points of mana. Alternatively, converting mana into spell slots uses 50% less mana rounding up, thus to create a level 3 spell slot uses 2 mana. Level 1 and level 0 spell slots still uses 1 mana point.

*Imbue Mana (General, Mana)*
You can temporarily imbue items with mana to make them more powerful.
Prerequisite: Manipulate Mana, Mana Battery
Benefits: You can transfer some of your mana into an item to make it more powerful. As a full round action, can spend 15 mana points to make an item be considered magical. Weapons deal an additional die of damage, armour increase their bonus to Defense by 50% (rounding down), items that grant other bonuses have their bonus increased by 50% (rounding down). Lasts for 3 + 1d4 rounds.

*Mana Mimicry (General, Mana)*
With some time, you can mimic a spell or supernatural ability you study in action using mana.
Prerequisite: Manipulate Mana, Improved Mana Shield, Intelligence 12.
Benefits: After seeing a spell, supernatural ability, Chi or Ki ability in use at least 10 times within a month, you can use your mana to create a version similar to it. Must make an Intelligence check DC 10+1 per level of spell, Chi or Ki abilities, or DC 15 for any supernatural ability as a full round action. For spells and similar abilities, use spell level x 1.5 in mana points to recreate the spell, but at 75% range and duration, if the spell deals variable damage, deals 1 die less than the maximum level observed. Supernatural abilities, uses 5 +1d6 mana. For example, if you saw a fireball used at level 6 three times, level 4 seven times, you can mimic a level 6 but at 1 die lower.

Once a being has at least 2 Mana related feats, they can begin to use mana in other ways than the basic ways, creating new attacks, defenses and way of use. These are not feats, but are mana related abilities. One plus 1 per every 2 points of Intelligence modifier can be gained every level. One mana ability can be replaced for another one upon reaching a new level. Below are some example abilities.

*Mana Arrow*
Creates an arrow out of mana, with increased penetration and distance over the basic mana attack energy ball.
Prerequisite: Mana Manipulation, plus 1 other Mana related feat.
Benefit: You create an arrow out of magical energy that launches from your hand. Costing 3 mana points to deal 1d6 points of energy (counts as magical) damage plus Int modifier (a negative Intelligence modifier doesn't lower damage, doesn't add any though), with a range of 50 feet plus 20 feet / Int modifier point, as a ranged touch attack, also ignores 2 points of hardness/DR and 1 point of Defense bonus from a non-magical source.
Special: An additional 3 points of mana, can create an additional mana arrow, up to a maximum of 5 (each costing additional 3 mana points), which can all target the same target, or a different target that is within 50 feet of the first one.
Or can spend 4 mana points to increase damage to 2d6 points, plus ignores up to 4 points of hardness/DR and 2 points of defense bonus from a non magical source.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

This is awesome.


----------



## kronos182

Orca is a family of VTOL aircraft built by the GDI, starting with the Orca Assault Craft during the first Tiberium War. 

*Orca Assault Craft*
The ORCA Assault Craft is a multi-purpose support gunship used by the GDI that has served for many years, with various models over the years. The frame follows a design similar to helicopters, being narrow, two small wing structures at the front, near the rear of the cockpit, which mounts the missile launchers, two articulated jets flank the body midway, that rotate, allowing the craft to fly at high speeds, or hover, and gives it incredible maneuverability. Armed with a six-barreled gatling gun on a turret linked to the pilot's helmet, similar to attack helicopters, and a pair of Dragon TOW missile launchers with 9 rockets each, provides the ORCA with excellent strike capability, although its armour is light.
The Orca Assault Craft is 50 feet (10 squares) long, 20 feet (4 squares wide) at the edges of the turbofans, and the pilot has nine-tenth cover (9/10th) protected by an armoured canopy. Takes a full round action to enter and another full round to start the craft.

*Orca Assault Craft (PL 5, VTOL Aircraft)*
Crew: 1
Passenger: 0
Cargo: 30 lbs
Init: -1
Maneuver: +0
Speed: 300 (30)
Defense: 6
Hardness: 8
Hit Points: 39
Size: Gargantuan
PDC: 41
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: Military Radio, Searchlight, GPS, thermo/nightvision.
Note: If pilot has at least 6 ranks in Pilot and Aircraft Operation (Helicopters), as long as the craft moves gains +1 Dodge bonus to Defense. TOW launchers can be fire-linked, increasing damage by 50%, Reflex save by +3. Has VTOL capabilities, able to hover. +1 to attack rolls with minigun as it is mounted on a turret on the chin.

NameDamageCriticalDamage TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazineMinigun4d1020Ball150 ftALinked (1200 rds)TOW Launchers10d620Ball200 ftSingle 9 

*TOW Launcher*
Next-generation of guided anti-armour missiles, used primarily for anti-armour and structure purposes, but can be used to fight against slow moving aircraft.

TOW Launcher (PL5 Exotic Weapon Proficiency)
Damage: 10d6, ignore 10 points of hardness
Blast Radius: 15 ft
Critical: 20 x2
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: 200 ft
Rate of Fire: single
Purchase DC: 34 (Mil +3)
Notes: Ignores 10 points of hardness, warhead doesn't arm within 30 feet, dealing only 3d6 points of ballistic damage. Suffers -2 to attack rolls against aircraft

*Orca Assault Craft Mk2*
The Orca Mk2 has some improvements, including an additional minigun, with both mounted on either side of the nose, but lose the turret mounting. The TOW launchers have a slightly larger magazine capacity. Slightly improved armour helps improve the Orca's survivability, while improved engines to offset the weight while maintaining the same speed and maneuverability. Upgrades to the targeting systems makes the Orca's strikes even more accurate.
Make the following changes to Orca Assault Craft to make a Mk2:
Increase HP to 42;
Add second minigun, fire-linked (increase damage to 6d10);
TOW Launchers now carry 11 missiles each;
Increase Hardness to 9;
Add Improved Targeting System;
PDC +1.

*Improved Targeting System*
Pilot gains +2 to attack roll against large vehicles and buildings. The pilot can at -2 to attack make a single attack instead of the normal full automatic attack with the fire-linked miniguns.

*Great Orca*
The Great Orca is an upgraded Orca Assault Craft using new technologies as they become available. Mounting twin railguns in a semi turret under the nose that is linked to the pilot's helmet movements for improved accuracy. The TOW launchers are replaced with more powerful missiles, but with similar payload as the Orca Mk2. The pivoting jets are redesigned for improved maneuverability, with greater range of rotation and can even angle in or outward slightly, and can rotate backwards slightly to allow the craft to break faster and travel backwards, although slowly. Mounted on either side of the tail before the twin vertical tails, are a pair of flare launchers and an added missile lock alert system to help improve the craft's survivability even more.

*Great Orca Assault Craft (PL 5-6, VTOL Aircraft)*
Crew: 1
Passenger: 0
Cargo: 30 lbs
Init: -1
Maneuver: +1
Speed: 320 (32)
Defense: 7
Hardness: 10
Hit Points: 43
Size: Gargantuan
PDC: 43
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: Military Radio, Searchlight, GPS, thermo/nightvision, missile lock alert, flares (10).
Note: If pilot has at least 6 ranks in Pilot and Aircraft Operation (Helicopters), as long as the craft moves gains +1 Dodge bonus to Defense. Missile launchers can be fire-linked, increasing damage by 50%, Reflex save by +3. Has VTOL capabilities, able to hover, can move backwards but at half speed. +2 to attack rolls with railguns, +3 with missiles against ground vehicles and structures, only +1 with missiles against aircraft.

NameDamageCriticalDamage TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazineRailguns (2 fire-linked5d1020Ball150 ftS, ALinked (1200 rds)Missile Launchers (2)12d620Ball250 ftSingle10 missiles ea

*Missile Launchers*
The missiles loaded on the Great Orca are fourth generation missiles, able to ignore 15 points of hardness to the target struck, 10 foot blast radius dealing half damage of the target struck, Reflex save DC 17 for half again. The missile launchers can be fire-linked for 50% increase in damage (18d6) and Reflex save for the blast area is increased to 19. Missiles PDC 25 for 10.

*Missile Lock Alert (PL5)*
A passive sensor that ties into the radar detecting missiles with basic trajectory and momentum data of incoming missile attacks. The craft gains +2 to Defense against all Missile weapons

*Flares*
Flares are designed to distract missiles that seek their targets based on heat signatures, rocketing off in random directions to confuse targeting systems and draw away the missiles When activated (free action), the pilot can make an opposed attack roll against any incoming missile attack; if successful, the missile targets the flare instead.

*Phantom Orca*
The Phantom Orca is a stealth variant of the Orca, coloured black as it is armoured in radar absorbing/deflecting material that also has low light reflection allowing it to hide in low light conditions much easier. The jet engines are replaced with articulated turboprop lift rotors which have a stealth mode, which engages baffles and a low level anti-grav system so the blades can operate at a much lower speed, but the craft remains in the air but is much quieter, barely heard up at distances greater than 500 feet. The frame is slightly wider and more angular to improve radar deflection, and the weapons are all retractable to maintain the craft's stealth capabilities.

*Phantom Orca (PL 5, VTOL Aircraft)*
Crew: 1
Passenger: 0
Cargo: 20 lbs
Init: -1
Maneuver: +1
Speed: 250 (25) / 100 (10) stealth mode
Defense: 6
Hardness: 8
Hit Points: 39
Size: Gargantuan
PDC: 41
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: Military Radio, Searchlight, GPS, thermo/nightvision, stealth armour, stealth mode, anti-grav device
Note: If pilot has at least 6 ranks in Pilot and Aircraft Operation (Helicopters), as long as the craft moves gains +1 Dodge bonus to Defense. Hellfire launchers can be fire-linked, increasing damage by 50%, Reflex save by +3. Has VTOL capabilities, able to hover. +1 to attack rolls. Opponents trying to detect the Phantom Orca suffer -5 penalty to Computer Use checks to detect if they are using Radar, Class I or II sensors. Class III are unaffected. In low light or dark conditions gains +5 to Hide checks. In stealth mode maximum speed is 100 (10), at distances greater than 500 ft gains +10 to Move Silently checks. Hellfire launcher is retractable but opens as a free action before firing. Anti-grav device allows the Phantom Orca to hover silently, in stealth mode, if only hovering for at least 2 rounds, the Phantom Orca gains +20 to Hide checks for sound only as the anti-grav system is completely silent and can remain hovering for 10 minutes before rotors have to be engaged.

NameDamageCriticalDamage TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazineHellfire Launcher (2)15d620Fire150 ftSingle8 Missiles ea

*Hellfire (Air-to-Surface Missile)*
The hellfire is an air-to-surface, laser-guided missile used primarily to destroy tanks. It can also act as an air-to-air weapon against helicopters and other types of aircraft.
When the hellfire missile hits its target, it explodes like a grenade or other explosive, dealing 15d6 points of damage to all creatures within a 15-foot radius (Reflex save DC 20 half). Because its explosive features a shaped charge designed to penetrate the armor of military vehicles, the hellfire ignores up to 15 points of hardness if it strikes a vehicle, building, or object. However, this applies only to the target struck, not to other objects within the burst radius.
Hellfire missiles have a minimum range of 100 feet. If fired against a target closer than 100 feet, it does not arm and does not explode (but it still deals 3d6 points of ballistic damage, and hardness is not reduced). Hellfire missiles can be fired only from a missile platform mounted on a vehicle. (This cost is already factored into military vehicles that regularly carry these missiles.) This platform provides a +2 equipment bonus on attack rolls made against targets that have been acquired by the aircraft's laser designator.
To fire the missile, one must first acquire the target with the aircraft's laser designator, which requires a full-round action. Someone else can acquire the target by using a portable laser designator (see below), which allows the helicopter to remain behind cover until it fires. After this target acquisition, firing the missile is an attack action. Once fired, a hellfire missile travels one range increment per round until it reaches the target, at which point, an attack roll must be made. A hellfire missile has enough fuel for 5 rounds of movement before crashing to the ground and exploding.


----------



## kronos182

*Orca Fighter*
The basic aircraft of the GDI during the Second Tiberium War, the direct successor to the Orca assault craft, that was much faster than the original Orca. The short stub wings are moved to behind the cockpit and are more flush with the hull, almost as tall as the frame and hold the craft's main armaments of Hellfire missiles. The chin mounted weapon was removed, removing the craft's ability to strike at infantry, instead becoming a tank hunter. Instead of two large articulated jets, the Orca fighter has two turboprop lift fans that give it lift, hover capabilities and give it maneuverability. Over the stub wings are a pair of jets that provide forward thrust to give it greater speed over the original Orca. While not as fast as dedicated fighters, it is far more maneuverable, allowing it to fly in areas normal fighters can't, and being faster than helicopters allows for faster strikes and retreats.
The Orca Fighter is 55 feet (11 squares) long, 25 feet (5 squares wide) at the edges of the turbofans, and the pilot has nine-tenth cover (9/10th) protected by an armoured canopy. Takes a full round action to enter and another full round to start the craft.

*Orca Fighter (PL 5-6, VTOL Aircraft)*
Crew: 1
Passenger: 0
Cargo: 30 lbs
Init: -1
Maneuver: +0
Speed: 400 (40)
Defense: 6
Hardness: 8
Hit Points: 45
Size: Gargantuan
PDC: 43
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: Military Radio, Searchlight, GPS, thermo/nightvision, laser designator.
Note: If pilot has at least 6 ranks in Pilot and Aircraft Operation (Helicopters), as long as the craft moves gains +1 Dodge bonus to Defense. Hellfire launchers can be fire-linked, increasing damage by 50%, Reflex save by +3. Has VTOL capabilities, able to hover. +1 to attack rolls.

NameDamageCriticalDamage TypeRange IncrementRate of FireMagazineHellfire Launcher (2)15d620Ballistic500 ftSingle12 missiles ea

*Hellfire (Air-to-Surface Missile)*
The hellfire is an air-to-surface, laser-guided missile used primarily to destroy tanks. It can also act as an air-to-air weapon against helicopters and other types of aircraft.
When the hellfire missile hits its target, it explodes like a grenade or other explosive, dealing 15d6 points of damage to all creatures within a 15-foot radius (Reflex save DC 20 half). Because its explosive features a shaped charge designed to penetrate the armor of military vehicles, the hellfire ignores up to 15 points of hardness if it strikes a vehicle, building, or object. However, this applies only to the target struck, not to other objects within the burst radius.
Hellfire missiles have a minimum range of 100 feet. If fired against a target closer than 100 feet, it does not arm and does not explode (but it still deals 3d6 points of ballistic damage, and hardness is not reduced). Hellfire missiles can be fired only from a missile platform mounted on a vehicle. (This cost is already factored into military vehicles that regularly carry these missiles.) This platform provides a +2 equipment bonus on attack rolls made against targets that have been acquired by the aircraft's laser designator.
To fire the missile, one must first acquire the target with the aircraft's laser designator, which requires a full-round action. Someone else can acquire the target by using a portable laser designator (see below), which allows the helicopter to remain behind cover until it fires. After this target acquisition, firing the missile is an attack action. Once fired, a hellfire missile travels one range increment per round until it reaches the target, at which point, an attack roll must be made. A hellfire missile has enough fuel for 5 rounds of movement before crashing to the ground and exploding.

*Dolphin Fighter*
The Dolphin is a recon variant of the Orca Fighter, with lighter weapons but with a mix of anti-air and anti-ground for defense, added sensor equipment, and upgraded engines. The armour is lighter and swapped with radar deflecting/absorbing material to help it evade attacks. It has a slow stealth mode with similar to the Phantom Orca, so it can spend more time getting information. It has an afterburner system for quick escapes.

*Dolphin Fighter (PL 5-6, VTOL Aircraft)*
Crew: 1
Passenger: 0
Cargo: 30 lbs
Init: -1
Maneuver: +0
Speed: 460 (46) / 120 (12) stealth mode
Defense: 6
Hardness: 6
Hit Points: 45
Size: Gargantuan
PDC: 44
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories:
Military Radio, Searchlight, GPS, thermo/nightvision, stealth armour, stealth mode, anti-grav device, sensors equivalent to Mecha Class III with triple the range, +5 to Computer Use checks. Afterburners
Note: If pilot has at least 6 ranks in Pilot and Aircraft Operation (Helicopters), as long as the craft moves gains +1 Dodge bonus to Defense. Hellfire launchers can be fire-linked, increasing damage by 50%, Reflex save by +3. Has VTOL capabilities, able to hover. +1 to attack rolls. Opponents trying to detect the Phantom Orca suffer -5 penalty to Computer Use checks to detect if they are using Radar, Class I or II sensors. Class III are unaffected. In low light or dark conditions gains +5 to Hide checks. In stealth mode maximum speed is 100 (10), at distances greater than 500 ft gains +10 to Move Silently checks. Hellfire launcher is retractable but opens as a free action before firing. Anti-grav device allows the Dolphin Orca to hover silently, in stealth mode, if only hovering for at least 2 rounds, the Dolphin Orca gains +20 to Hide checks for sound only as the anti-grav system is completely silent and can remain hovering for 10 minutes before rotors have to be engaged.

NameDamageCriticalDamage TypeRange IncrementRate of FireMagazineHellfire Launcher (2)15d620Ballistic500 ftSingle2 Missiles eaSidewinder Launcher (2)20d620Ballistic1 mileSingle2 Missiles ea

*Afterburners*
As part of a move action, the pilot can make a Pilot check DC 10, increasing speed to 650 (65) instantly, the afterburners will remain active for 3 rounds, including the round they are activated, and the pilot suffers -4 to Pilot checks. The afterburners can be used a total of 10 times before requiring refueling.

*Sidewinder (Air-to-Air Missile)*
The sidewinder is a short-range, air-to-air missile carried by aircraft, and it is used to bring down other aircraft. It has a heat-seeking guidance system that enables it to home in on the engine exhaust of other aircraft.
Sidewinder missiles have a minimum range of 500 feet. If fired against a target closer than 500 feet, it does not arm and does not explode (but still deals 3d6 points of ballistic damage). Sidewinder missiles can be fired only from a missile platform mounted on a fighter aircraft. (This cost is already factored into military vehicles that regularly carry these missiles.) This platform provides a +4 equipment bonus on attack rolls made against targets that produce a considerable amount of heat -- specifically the heat produced by the jet engines and turboprops that power most modern helicopters and planes. The sidewinder cannot be fired at targets that do not produce heat. They can be fired at hot targets on the ground (such as idling aircraft), but without the +4 equipment bonus.
To fire the missile, one must first acquire the target, which requires a full-round action. After the target is acquired, firing the missile is an attack action. Once fired, a sidewinder missile travels one range increment per round until it reaches the target, at which point an attack roll must be made. The missile makes a single attack roll each round until it hits or runs out of fuel (10 total rounds of movement).
When the sidewinder missile hits its target, it explodes like a grenade or other explosive, dealing 20d6 points of damage to all creatures within a 10-foot radius (Reflex save DC 20 half).

*Korhal Orca*
This Orca variant was created by techs and engineers using Dominion technology. The Korhal Orca is fitted with improved environmental seals and life support, the weapons are replaced with those found on the Wraith, including the cloaking device, however it has a more limited operation time. The Korhal Orca can be modified with most of the same upgrades as the Wraith, except the reactors to increase the time of the cloak, but the bio-steel and other armour upgrades can be applied.

*Orca Fighter (PL 5-6, VTOL Aircraft)*
Crew: 1
Passenger: 0
Cargo: 30 lbs
Init: -1
Maneuver: +0
Speed: 400 (40)
Defense: 6
Hardness: 15
Hit Points: 49
Size: Gargantuan
PDC: 45
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: Military Radio, Searchlight, GPS, thermo/nightvision, laser designator. Cloaking screen. Environmental seal with 12 hours air.
Note: If pilot has at least 6 ranks in Pilot and Aircraft Operation (Helicopters), as long as the craft moves gains +1 Dodge bonus to Defense. Hellfire launchers can be fire-linked, increasing damage by 50%, Reflex save by +3. Has VTOL capabilities, able to hover. +1 to attack rolls. Gemini missiles additional +2 vs aircraft, can't be used against ground targets, burst laser additional +2 vs ground targets, but -4 vs air targets, Autofire Reflex DC 17.

NameDamageCriticalDamage TypeRange IncrementRate of FireMagazineGemini Missile Launchers (2 fire-linked)18d819-20x2Ballistic/Fire-Semi14 Missiles eaBurst Laser6d820Fire200 ftS, A

*Cloaking Screen*
This device wraps light and energy around the ship's hull, rendering the ship invisible to visual and electronic sensors. A cloaked ship has total concealment, to attack a cloaked ship attacker must guess in which square the ship currently is (through some means of sensors, or guessing), and even if accurate, there is a 50% chance the attack misses. Can't be used in conjunction with chaff, or any other fields.
The Korhal Orca can only remain cloaked for 5 rounds under combat conditions, or 5 minutes while moving at cruising speeds, after which requires a 10 minute cool down.

*Gemini Missiles*
Gemini missiles are designed for use against other aircraft and starships. Against such targets they grant +2 to attack rolls, but suffer -2 and critical is only on a natural roll of 20, to attack targets on the ground.

NameDamageCriticalDamage TypeRange IncrRate of FireMin Ship SizePDCResGemini Missiles12d819-20Ballistic/Fire-SemiHuge29Mil (+3)

*Burst Laser*
The burst laser on the Wraith is a standard laser with semi and automatic fire capability, gains +2 to attack rolls against ground targets, plus the Reflex DC for the Autofire attack is 17 instead of the normal 15. If the autofire is used against a target of Huge size or more, and it fails the save, the target suffers double damage. Against airborne or space craft suffers -4 to attack rolls.
PDC: 30
Res: Mil +3


----------



## kronos182

*Orca Bomber*
A heavy Orca based aircraft used by GDI specializing in anti-surface operations, used during the Second Tiberium War. This version of the Orca has a larger cockpit for a second crew member, large wings that contain the weapons, with a twin boom-tail configuration for better stability. Behind the two large wings that contain the payload are two large ducted fans that provide lift, with a small jet at the rear of the fuselage between the tails provides forward thrust. While not as fast as the Orca fighter, or the original Orca Assault craft, it is still quite maneuverable, able to hover easily, and has significantly more armour than either. Orca bombers are usually loaded with free-fall bombs, and used to make carpet bombing attacks, although it can be loaded with air to surface missiles.
The Orca Bomber is 60 feet (12 squares) long, 60 feet (12 squares wide), the crew has nine-tenth cover (9/10th) protected by an armoured canopy. Takes a full round action to enter and another full round to start the craft.

*Orca Bomber (PL 5-6, VTOL Aircraft)*
Crew: 2
Passenger: 0
Cargo: 60 lbs
Init: -1
Maneuver: +0
Speed: 250 (25)
Defense: 6
Hardness: 15
Hit Points: 50
Size: Gargantuan
PDC: 45
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: Military Radio, Searchlight, GPS, thermo/nightvision, laser designator.
Note: If pilot has at least 6 ranks in Pilot and Aircraft Operation (Helicopters), as long as the craft moves gains +1 Dodge bonus to Defense. Has VTOL capabilities, able to hover. +1 to attack rolls. Carpet Bomb. If carrying Hellfire missiles, can be fire-linked, increasing damage by 50%, Reflex save by +3.

NameDamageCriticalDamage TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazineHE Bombs12d6-Fire/Ballistic--30 bombsHellfire missiles (optional)15d620Ballistic500 ftSingle30 missiles

*HE Bombs*
These high explosive bombs deal 12d6 to a 25 ft radius area, Reflex DC 17. When dropped directly on a target, ignores 5 points of hardness. For each doubling of bombs dropped at once, up to 8, increase damage by 5d6, increase blast radius by 15 feet, increase Reflex save DC by +2.

The Orca bomber can carry a mix of HE bombs and Hellfire missiles, replacing 1 bomb with 1 Hellfire missile. Have to switch out 2 bombs at a time, with a minimum of 2 bombs switched each time.

*Carpet Bomb*
The craft can release its bombs to cover a larger area, the gunner makes an attack roll to target a 50 foot wide 200 foot long area, with a Defense of 12 to accurately drop the bombs. Everything within the 50 foot wide by 200 foot long area takes 15d6 points of fire/ballistic damage, Reflex save 19 for half damage, but uses up 12 bombs. Every two bombs added increases the length of the Carpet Bomb by 25 feet, to a maximum of 350 feet.

*Hellfire (Air-to-Surface Missile)*
The hellfire is an air-to-surface, laser-guided missile used primarily to destroy tanks. It can also act as an air-to-air weapon against helicopters and other types of aircraft.
When the hellfire missile hits its target, it explodes like a grenade or other explosive, dealing 15d6 points of damage to all creatures within a 15-foot radius (Reflex save DC 20 half). Because its explosive features a shaped charge designed to penetrate the armor of military vehicles, the hellfire ignores up to 15 points of hardness if it strikes a vehicle, building, or object. However, this applies only to the target struck, not to other objects within the burst radius.
Hellfire missiles have a minimum range of 100 feet. If fired against a target closer than 100 feet, it does not arm and does not explode (but it still deals 3d6 points of ballistic damage, and hardness is not reduced). Hellfire missiles can be fired only from a missile platform mounted on a vehicle. (This cost is already factored into military vehicles that regularly carry these missiles.) This platform provides a +2 equipment bonus on attack rolls made against targets that have been acquired by the aircraft's laser designator.
To fire the missile, one must first acquire the target with the aircraft's laser designator, which requires a full-round action. Someone else can acquire the target by using a portable laser designator (see below), which allows the helicopter to remain behind cover until it fires. After this target acquisition, firing the missile is an attack action. Once fired, a hellfire missile travels one range increment per round until it reaches the target, at which point, an attack roll must be made. A hellfire missile has enough fuel for 5 rounds of movement before crashing to the ground and exploding.

*Orca Bomber Mk2*
The Orca Bomber Mk2 is a bit larger than the Orca Bomber, but carriers heavier armour, larger payload, mounts a forward 20mm cannon, plus two guns in remote turrets, one mounted above and below the fuselage, for added protection. It's slower than other Orca craft, but the heavier payload and the addition of the remote turrets that can be used to shoot down enemy missiles, help offset the cons and the higher price tag. While the overall length and width are not larger than the original Orca bomber, the fuselage is longer, the payload areas are bigger, which creates a shorter tail. The lift fans are also enlarged to offset the increased weight.

*Orca Bomber Mk2 (PL 5-6, VTOL Aircraft)*
Crew: 2
Passenger: 0
Cargo: 60 lbs
Init: -1
Maneuver: -1
Speed: 220 (22)
Defense: 8
Hardness: 18
Hit Points: 58
Size: Gargantuan
PDC: 47
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: Military Radio, Searchlight, GPS, thermo/nightvision, laser designator. Remote turrets
Note: If pilot has at least 6 ranks in Pilot and Aircraft Operation (Helicopters), as long as the craft moves gains +1 Dodge bonus to Defense. Has VTOL capabilities, able to hover. +1 to attack rolls. Carpet Bomb. If carrying Hellfire missiles, can be fire-linked, increasing damage by 50%, Reflex save by +3.

NameDamageCriticalDamage TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazineHE Bombs12d6-Fire/Ballistic--30 bombs20mm Cannon (2 fire-linked)6d1020Ballistic150 ftS, A150 rds

Remote Turret (2)4d1220Ballistic150 ftS, ALiked 750 rds eaOr Sidewinder Missiles (optional)20d620Ballistic1 MileSingle40 missilesHellfire missiles (optional)15d620Ballistic500 ftSingle40 missiles

*HE Bombs*
These high explosive bombs deal 12d6 to a 25 ft radius area, Reflex DC 17. When dropped directly on a target, ignores 5 points of hardness. For each doubling of bombs dropped at once, up to 8, increase damage by 5d6, increase blast radius by 15 feet, increase Reflex save DC by +2.

The Orca bomber can carry a mix of HE bombs and Hellfire missiles, or Sidewinder missiles, replacing 1 bomb with 1 Hellfire missile, or 1 Sidewinder1. Have to switch out 2 bombs at a time, with a minimum of 2 bombs switched each time.

*Carpet Bomb*
The craft can release its bombs to cover a larger area, the gunner makes an attack roll to target a 50 foot wide 200 foot long area, with a Defense of 12 to accurately drop the bombs. Everything within the 50 foot wide by 200 foot long area takes 15d6 points of fire/ballistic damage, Reflex save 19 for half damage, but uses up 12 bombs. Every two bombs added increases the length of the Carpet Bomb by 25 feet, to a maximum of 350 feet.

*Remote Turrets*
The remote turrets are controlled by the second crew member, or can be set to automatic to act as a point defense system. When functioning as a point defense system, against missiles  has a 20% chance of destroying any incoming missile. A destroyed missile deals no damage.
Make attacks of opportunity: The equipped craft threats all spaces within 100 ft of it. When making an attack of opportunity, the point defense system rolls 1d20 +2. If the result exceeds the target's Defense, the point defense system deals 4d12 ballistic damage.

*Hellfire (Air-to-Surface Missile)*
The hellfire is an air-to-surface, laser-guided missile used primarily to destroy tanks. It can also act as an air-to-air weapon against helicopters and other types of aircraft.
When the hellfire missile hits its target, it explodes like a grenade or other explosive, dealing 15d6 points of damage to all creatures within a 15-foot radius (Reflex save DC 20 half). Because its explosive features a shaped charge designed to penetrate the armor of military vehicles, the hellfire ignores up to 15 points of hardness if it strikes a vehicle, building, or object. However, this applies only to the target struck, not to other objects within the burst radius.
Hellfire missiles have a minimum range of 100 feet. If fired against a target closer than 100 feet, it does not arm and does not explode (but it still deals 3d6 points of ballistic damage, and hardness is not reduced). Hellfire missiles can be fired only from a missile platform mounted on a vehicle. (This cost is already factored into military vehicles that regularly carry these missiles.) This platform provides a +2 equipment bonus on attack rolls made against targets that have been acquired by the aircraft's laser designator.
To fire the missile, one must first acquire the target with the aircraft's laser designator, which requires a full-round action. Someone else can acquire the target by using a portable laser designator (see below), which allows the helicopter to remain behind cover until it fires. After this target acquisition, firing the missile is an attack action. Once fired, a hellfire missile travels one range increment per round until it reaches the target, at which point, an attack roll must be made. A hellfire missile has enough fuel for 5 rounds of movement before crashing to the ground and exploding.

*Sidewinder (Air-to-Air Missile)*
The sidewinder is a short-range, air-to-air missile carried by aircraft, and it is used to bring down other aircraft. It has a heat-seeking guidance system that enables it to home in on the engine exhaust of other aircraft.
Sidewinder missiles have a minimum range of 500 feet. If fired against a target closer than 500 feet, it does not arm and does not explode (but still deals 3d6 points of ballistic damage). Sidewinder missiles can be fired only from a missile platform mounted on a fighter aircraft. (This cost is already factored into military vehicles that regularly carry these missiles.) This platform provides a +4 equipment bonus on attack rolls made against targets that produce a considerable amount of heat -- specifically the heat produced by the jet engines and turboprops that power most modern helicopters and planes. The sidewinder cannot be fired at targets that do not produce heat. They can be fired at hot targets on the ground (such as idling aircraft), but without the +4 equipment bonus.
To fire the missile, one must first acquire the target, which requires a full-round action. After the target is acquired, firing the missile is an attack action. Once fired, a sidewinder missile travels one range increment per round until it reaches the target, at which point an attack roll must be made. The missile makes a single attack roll each round until it hits or runs out of fuel (10 total rounds of movement).
When the sidewinder missile hits its target, it explodes like a grenade or other explosive, dealing 20d6 points of damage to all creatures within a 10-foot radius (Reflex save DC 20 half).

*Spined Orca*
The Spined Orca is a modification of the Orca Mk2, making use of the thicker body and enlarged weapon bays, with an expanded cockpit for a third crew member, only it eschews all missile weaponry and instead mounts all projectile weapons. Two fire-linked 90mm cannons line the belly, and the number of remote guns is doubled, with two on top and two on the underside flanking the hull, allowing for greater coverage for protection, or for clearing a landing zone for any Orca transports, carry-alls or dropships it might be escorting. In addition to the two 90mm cannons for forward offense, two 20mm cannons flank the fuselage for additional forward attacks, usually used on lighter targets than the 90mm cannons. The Spined Orca is also heavily armoured as it's expected to loiter in closer combat than Orca Bombers.
The Spined Orca is favoured by groups that love guns or groups that fight fictions, monsters or aliens that have specific material weaknesses.

*Spined Orca Bomber Mk2 (PL 5-6, VTOL Aircraft)*
Crew: 3, pilot, 2 gunners
Passenger: 0
Cargo: 60 lbs
Init: -1
Maneuver: -2
Speed: 220 (22)
Defense: 9
Hardness: 20
Hit Points: 62
Size: Gargantuan
PDC: 49
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: Military Radio, Searchlight, GPS, thermo/nightvision, laser designator. Remote turrets (4)
Note: If pilot has at least 6 ranks in Pilot and Aircraft Operation (Helicopters), as long as the craft moves gains +1 Dodge bonus to Defense. Has VTOL capabilities, able to hover. +2 to attack rolls.


NameDamageCriticalDamage TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazine90mm Cannon (2 fire-linked)12d1220Ballistic150 ftS50 rds ea20mm Cannon (2 fire-linked)6d1020Ballistic150 ftS, A1500 rds eaRemote Turret (4)4d1220Ballistic150 ftS, A3500 rds ea

*Remote Turrets*
The remote turrets are controlled by the second crew member and third, split 2 between the two crew, or can be set to automatic to act as a point defense system. When functioning as a point defense system, against missiles  has a 20% chance of destroying any incoming missile. A destroyed missile deals no damage.
Make attacks of opportunity: The equipped craft threats all spaces within 100 ft of it. When making an attack of opportunity, the point defense system rolls 1d20 +2. If the result exceeds the target's Defense, the point defense system deals 4d12 ballistic damage.

*Korhal Orca Bomber*
The Korhal Orca Bomber is built using Terran Dominion technology, fitted with neosteel armour, armed with Gemini missiles for anti-air work and Backlash rockets for anti-ground work. It also comes with a cloaking device to allow it to make stealth strikes. The Korhal Orca bomber isn't sealed enough to be used in environments with zero oxygen, but does provide some protection against gases and biological attacks.

*Orca Bomber Mk2 (PL 6, VTOL Aircraft)*
Crew: 2
Passenger: 0
Cargo: 60 lbs
Init: -1
Maneuver: -1
Speed: 250 (25)
Defense: 8
Hardness: 20
Hit Points: 64
Size: Gargantuan
PDC: 47
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: Military Radio, Searchlight, GPS, thermo/nightvision, laser designator. Remote turrets
Note: If pilot has at least 6 ranks in Pilot and Aircraft Operation (Helicopters), as long as the craft moves gains +1 Dodge bonus to Defense. Has VTOL capabilities, able to hover. +1 to attack rolls.
Gemini missiles additional +2 vs aircraft, can't be used against ground targets, Backlash Rockets can only hit ground targets, fire-linked, Reflex DC 17 and blast radius 25 ft due to fire-linking. +4 Fort saves against gases and airborne contaminates.

NameDamageCriticalDamage TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazineGemini Missile Launcher (2 fire-linked)18d819-20Ballistic/Fire500 ftSemi30 missiles eaBacklash Rocket Launchers (2 fire-linked)21d820x3Fire300 ftSemi32 rockets ea

*Cloaking Screen*
This device wraps light and energy around the ship's hull, rendering the ship invisible to visual and electronic sensors. A cloaked ship has total concealment, to attack a cloaked ship attacker must guess in which square the ship currently is (through some means of sensors, or guessing), and even if accurate, there is a 50% chance the attack misses. Can't be used in conjunction with chaff, or any other fields.
The Korhal Orca Bomber can only remain cloaked for 8 rounds under combat conditions, or 8 minutes while moving at cruising speeds, after which requires a 10 minute cool down.

*Backlash Rockets*
Backlash rockets are a type of stinger missile, used as a form of air-to-ground ordnance. The high explosive warhead is lined with plasteel, and is designed to burn through the heaviest neosteel plating. Deals 15d8 points of fire damage to target struck, ignoring 15 points of hardness, plus deals half damage to all within 15 foot radius area Reflex save DC 15 for half damage;. The following round targets suffer half damage as the molten plasteel continues to burn, ignoring 8 points of hardness only against the primary target struck.

NameDamageCriticalDamage TypeRange IncrRate of FireMin Ship SizePDCResBacklash Rocket14d820x3Fire300 ftSemiHuge30Mil (+3)
.


----------



## kronos182

*Orca Transport*
The Orca Transport is a lightly armoured GDI trasport craft used during the Second Tiberium War. It has an angular body, with four turboshaft engines flanking its corners, with cockpit that sticks out the front made with bullet proof glass with excellent field of vision. The main fuselage is used to transport personnel and light ordnance and cargo across great distances, however it lacks armour and weapon.
GDI used the Orca transport mainly to evacuate infantry or combat rescue civilians, or transport light cargo and supplies across the battlefields. After the Second Tiberium War GDI sold many of the Orca Transports to civilian and rescue organizations as the Orca Transport was replaced with the V-35 Ox. With the four engines providing stability, the Orca transport is far safer to operate in bad weather than normal helicopters, and can operate with as few as two engines, although at greatly decreased performance.
The Orca Transport is 50 feet (12 squares) long, 30 feet (12 squares wide), the crew has nine-tenth cover (9/10th) protected by an armoured canopy. Takes a full round action to enter and another full round to start the craft. There is a large split door at the rear, with the lower part forming a ramp, with a door on each side that allows for rapid deployment.
On Coreline the Orca Transport is quite popular amongst rescue organizations, able to hover and remain stable in conditions and locations where normal helicopters have difficulty operating in. It is particularly popular as a naval rescue craft

*Orca Transport (PL 5-6, VTOL Aircraft)*
Crew: 2
Passenger: 14
Cargo: 1.5 tons
Init: -2
Maneuver: +0
Speed: 300 (30)
Defense: 6
Hardness: 5
Hit Points: 40
Size: Gargantuan
PDC: 40
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: Military Radio, Searchlight, GPS, thermo/nightvision, laser designator.
Note: If pilot has at least 6 ranks in Pilot and Aircraft Operation (Helicopters), as long as the craft moves gains +1 Dodge bonus to Defense. Has VTOL capabilities, able to hover. Penalties to Pilot checks in bad weather are reduced by half. Able to operate with as few of 2 engines, as long as they are not on the same side, suffering -1 to Pilot checks and speed reduced by 50 (5).

*Rescue Orca Transport*
These transports are fitted with cranes and wenches on the side doors to airlift people. The crane can support up to 500 lbs, with up to 100 ft of duracable, able to lift cargo or person at a rate of 30 feet per round. These transports are also fitted with pontoons for water landings and the engines are raised slightly to allow clearance while it is landed on water. Several hatches on the sides allow access to stored medical and rescue equipment as well as two compartments under the craft that allow it to release inflatable rafts below it, storing 4 rafts which automatically inflate upon hitting water.
Make the following changes to an Orca Transport to make a Rescue Orca Transport:
Add 2 cranes & wenches with 100 ft of duracable with attachable harness or hooks to attach other cargo;
Able to land and float on water;
Exterior hatches that hold rescue equipment and/or medical supplies;
Two hatches under fuselage that can release an inflatable raft as a move action by co-pilot, carries 2 rafts per hatch;
Has emergency floatation system in event of water crash, which keeps craft afloat in case pontoons are damaged;
PDC: +1

*Korhal Orca Transport*
This Orca Transport variant is built using technology from the Korhal sector, replacing the unarmed frame with light neosteel, adding an extraction field to allow the extraction or dropping of infantry without the ship to land. It is also fitted with a medical bay & triage with a ranged auto-sutures and laser scalpels similar to the Terran medical transport, making the Korhal Orca transport more versatile, however its passenger capacity is reduced. The second crew member is replaced with a medic that operates the ranged auto-sutures and laser scalpels as well as the medical bay, while the ship can be flown by just the pilot. The craft has improved environmental seals but is not capable of operating in space.

*Korhal Orca Transport (PL 6, VTOL Aircraft)*
Crew: 2
Passenger: 12
Cargo: 800 lbs
Init: -2
Maneuver: +0
Speed: 300 (30)
Defense: 6
Hardness: 15
Hit Points: 45
Size: Gargantuan
PDC: 43
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: Military Radio, Searchlight, GPS, thermo/nightvision, laser designator, Extraction Field, Ranged Auto-Sutures and Laser Scalpels, Medical bay & triage.
Note: If pilot has at least 6 ranks in Pilot and Aircraft Operation (Helicopters), as long as the craft moves gains +1 Dodge bonus to Defense. Has VTOL capabilities, able to hover. Penalties to Pilot checks in bad weather are reduced by half. Able to operate with as few of 2 engines, as long as they are not on the same side, suffering -1 to Pilot checks and speed reduced by 50 (5).

*Extraction Field*
Extraction fields are devices that uses technology similar to gravity accelerators, that allow equipped ships to lift objects to the ship while it is still airborne. However this requires the ship to remain motionless, as well as those caught in the beam. This limits its use for quick dustoffs. The beam has a range of 60 feet, can lift an object of medium size (such as a marine in armour) at a rate of 30 feet as a move action, or 60 ft as a standard action. Large objects and vehicles take longer, moving 30 ft as a full round action. Can only lift or drop 1 person at a time.

*Ranged Auto-Sutures and Laser Scalpels*
This device allows a medic onboard the ship to remotely provide some healing for an ally if they are not able to get them on board the Medivac, or the medivac is full. A person operating this device needs to make a ranged touch attack, with a range increment of 20 feet out to 5 increments, which can heal any organic living target for 1d4 points of damage on a successful hit. If the user has 4 ranks or more in Treat Injury skill, gains +1 to the ranged attack roll and can heal a bonus +2 hit points per strike.

*Medical Bay & Triage*
The Medivac has a built in medical bay and triage to allow on board medics to treat the wounded quickly. Advanced First Aid and Surgical kits with at least enough supplies for to treat various conditions up to 20 times, plus have enough supplies to heal up to 100 hit points


----------



## kronos182

*Tetsu No Honō No Seiken*
The Tetsu no Hono No Seiken, or Iron Fiery Sword, is a Tetsu fiend upper level warrior, they protect important fiends and engage powerful foes and special missions. They look like larger versions of the Tetsu No Ken, or Iron Sword fiends, standing nearly 7 feet tall, weighing over 300 lbs of muscle and armour, with larger horns, heavier armour, a larger sword and also carry a bow for ranged attacks. Their swords are always bathed in flames and wounds bleed profusely.

*Tetsu No Hono No Seiken*
Size: Medium
Type: Outsider
CR: 8
Hit Dice: 9d8+18; 68 HP
Mas: 14
Init: +2
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 23, touch 12, flat-footed 21 (+2 Dex, +6 Natural, +5 medium samurai armour)
BAB: +9/+4
Grapple: +13
Attack: +16 melee katana (2d8+6 +1d6 fire/19-20) or +13 ranged bow (2d6+2)
Full Attack: +16 melee katana (2d8+6 +1d6 fire/19-20) and +13 melee katana (2d8+6 +1d6 fire/19-20) or +13 ranged bow (2d6+2) and +8 ranged bow (2d6+2)
FS: 5 ft by 5 ft
Reach: 5 ft
Special Attack: Fiery Wave
Special Qualities: Damage reduction 15/ballistic, darkvision 60 ft, fire resistance 20, immunities, wounding weapon; magic arrows
Alignment: evil, law
Saves: For +8, Ref +8, Will +7
Abilities: Str 18, Dex 14, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 12, Cha 10
Skills: Balance +6, Bluff +4, Escape Artist +6, Hide +6, Knowledge (arcane lore) +8, Knowledge (behavioral science) +8, Listen +8, Move Silently +6, Read/Write Abyssal, Japanese, English, Search +5, Speak Abyssal, Japanese, English, Spot +9
Feats: Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Weapon Focus (Tetsu no Hono No Seiken sword), Power Attack, Armour Proficiency Light, Medium
Possessions: Medium Samurai armour, casual outfit, Tetsu no Hono No Seiken sword, Tetsu no Hono No Seiken bow.
Advancement: By character class.

*Combat*
Tetsu no Hono No Seiken start combat at range if possible, using their Magic Arrow to increase their damage potential and add energy damage. Then they will switch to their large katanas and engage in melee combat. Against large groups of targets, they will use their Fiery Wave, especially if there are multiple Tetsu no Hono No Seiken working together, creating overlapping cones of hellish fire. If the opponent is lightly armoured but tough, the Tetsu no Hono No Seiken will use its Power Attack feat, taking a -5 to attack roll and adding +5 to melee damage.

*Damage Reduction 15/Ballistic (Ex):* A Tetsu no Hono No Seiken ignores the first 15 points of damage by any non-ballistic weapon.
*Fire Resistance 20 (Ex):* A Tetsu no Hono No Seiken ignores the first 20 points of damage from any attack that deals fire damage.
*Immunities (Ex):* A Tetsu no Hono No Seiken is immune to slashing weapons.
*Tetsu no Hono No Seiken Sword (Su):* The sword wielded by the Tetsu no Hono No Seiken is an extension of the fiend itself, counts as a magical +2 weapon, aligned with evil. If the fiend is disarmed, the sword disappears immediately and returns to the fiend's hand the next round. The weapon is constantly bathed in flames, dealing an extra 1d6 points of fire damage. On a critical hit it deals 2d6 points of fire damage instead.
*Wounding Weapon (Su):* The sword held by the Tetsu no Hono No Seiken can inflict terrible wounds that bleed profusely. In addition to the normal damage the weapon deals, the target takes 1 point of damage that round and each subsequent round from bleeding. Multiple wounds from a wounding weapon result in cumulative bleeding loss (two wounds for 2 points of damage per round, and so on). A successful Treat Injury check (DC 15) or the application of any cure spell stops the bleeding. The weapon does not retain this ability out of the fiend's hands, although any wounds it has inflicted continue to bleed.
*Tetsu no Ken Bow (Su):* The bow wielded by the Tetsu no Hono No Seiken is an extension of the fiend itself, counts as a magical +2 weapon, aligned with evil. If the fiend is disarmed, the bow disappears immediately and returns to the fiend's hand the next round. When the fiend draws the string, a simple arrow appears, dealing 2d6+2 piercing damage, unless the fiend uses its Magic Arrows ability.
*Magic Arrows (Su):* Once every 1d4 rounds, the Tetsu no Hono No Seiken can create 2d6+2 arrows that can deal an additional 1d6 points of energy damage, elected at the time the ability is used. These arrows last for 1 minute or until used, held in the fiend's hand, ready to be fired. Each arrow created at the use of this ability will all have the same energy type, chosen from fire, cold, electricity and acid.
*Fiery Wave (Su):* Once every 1d4+1 rounds, the Tetsu no Hono No Seiken swings its blade horizontally from one side to the other, releasing a wave of unholy fire, which expands out creating a 60 foot long, 30 foot wide cone, dealing 2d4 damage that is both fire and unholy/evil aligned, Reflex save DC 19 for half damage. Resistance or immunity to fire does not cancel or reduce the damage.


----------



## kronos182

*Ferengi Na'Far Shuttle*
The Na'Far shuttle has a conical shaped hull, with two short curved wings that look like mandibles, giving the shuttle an insect-like appearance, built by the Ferengi Alliance, with the same basic design for many years just with updates. The shuttle is warp capable with good range and decent speed for its size. They are equipped with deflector shields and a single phaser-like weapon for defense. They can be crewed by as little as a single person and can carry up to 8 people total. A small control area, the cockpit, is mounted in the front, with rudimentary sleeping quarters, and a cargo hold in the aft. Also installed is a waste extraction unit and a replicator. A built in transporter can transport up to 8 people. These are standard features on the shuttles, and many have been modified to their owner's specifications, from lavish interiors to improved engines, larger cargo bay, additional weapons.
Many business owners and other infulential members of Ferengi society own at least one of these shuttles, but the Ferengi Alliance is not against selling to outsiders for a profit, although buyer be aware of what they are buying.

*Na'Far Shuttle (PL6-7)*
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Shuttle
Size: Gargantuan (-4)
Tactical Speed: 4000 ft
Defense: 8
Flat-Footed Defense:
Autopilot Defense: 9
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 7d20 (140 HP), 175 HP shields
Initiative Modifier:
Pilot's Class Bonus:
Pilot's Dex Modifier:
Gunner's Attack Bonus:
Length: 60.8 ft
Weight: 38,300 lbs
Targeting System Bonus: +0
Crew: 1
Passenger Capacity: 7 (15 in emergency)
Cargo Capacity: 200 tons (with only 1 passenger)
Grapple Modifier:
Base PDC: 50, within Ferengi space or allies 40-45.
Restriction:

Attack:
Phaser -4 ranged (3d10-12d10)

Attack of Opportunity:

Standard PL(6-7) Design Spec: Agile Ships (+1 Dodge), Easy to Repair (Repair DC -4, -25% time), Shield Dependent, emergency transporter, small food replicator
Engines: thrusters, ion engine Warp Drive (max warp 5, 200 light year range)
Armour: polymeric
Defense Systems: Shields, autopilot
Sensors: Class III
Communications: radio transceiver, subspace transceiver
Weapons: phaser (equivalent to Type 4)
Grappling Systems: none

*Agile Ships*
All Star Trek ships are more agile for their size, gaining a +1 Dodge bonus to Defense as long as the ship moves.

*Easy to Repair*
Due to the nature of the technology in this universe, especially Federation or Borg technology, all repairs have DC reduced by -4, and time reduced by 25%.

*Shield Dependent*
Star Trek ships have powerful shields, having the equivalent of Deflector Shields (d20 Future pg 42) and provide bonus HP against all attacks equal to 20 HP / starship HD + 25% HD, for example, a ship with 5 HD (100 HP) will have shields with 125 HP. However as they have developed incredible powerful shields, they are a bit lacking in the armour department, suffering -2 hit dice per category and subtype. There are a few exceptions to this rule, being Klingon, Dominion and Hirogen ships which have standard hit dice for their subtype and category, with a few notable other ships, such as the Defiant class.

*Phaser Type 4*
Phasers are the main offensive weapons of the Federation and other races, using nadian based phased energy that fire beams, capable of variable energy output. Usually mounted in a low profile turret to allow greater field of fire. Able to change damage by lowering the number of die to a minimum of 3d10 as a free action once per round.
Damage: 12d10
Damage Type: Fire/Energy
Range Increment: 5500 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Minimum Ship Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 35
Restriction: Mil (+3)

*Emergency Transporter*
Emergency Transporters are matter-energy teleporters that function like normal teleporters, but are single use, allowing those on the equipped ship to evacuate the ship in the event of its destruction. It has a range of just over 240,000 miles, which is farther than standard orbital distance for ships. Upon a ship reaching 0 hit points, as the hull breaks up, any crew member can activate the emergency transporter as a free action to transport all living beings from the ship to a nearby planetoid within range. If there is no planetoid, if the crew has time to get into space suits, it will transport those aboard to maximum distance. The transporter also sends out an emergency message on all frequencies indicating assistance is required with co-ordinates as the crew is transported.
PDC: 28

*Na'Far MS Shuttle*
This variant of the Na'Far shuttle was developed after 2400 after the technology behind the metaphasic shielding was a bit more available, for the right price. The Na'Far MS was made for VIPs and other rich Ferengi, although some have been found outside the Ferengi Alliance. The interiors are more luxurious, engines are improved for a bit more speed with the same range, however the weapons remain the same, but can be upgraded at additional cost. The main feature of the Na'Far MS is the addition of the Metaphasic Shield Array. While not as powerful as the Metaphasic shielding developed by Dr Reyga and used by the Enterprise D, it greatly improves the survivable of the equipped ship, however it draws a lot of power and the equipped ship can not fire weapons and is a bit slower.

*Na'Far MS Shuttle (PL7)*
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Shuttle
Size: Gargantuan (-4)
Tactical Speed: 4000 ft
Defense: 8
Flat-Footed Defense:
Autopilot Defense: 9
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 7d20 (140 HP), 200 HP shields
Initiative Modifier:
Pilot's Class Bonus:
Pilot's Dex Modifier:
Gunner's Attack Bonus:
Length: 60.8 ft
Weight: 38,900 lbs
Targeting System Bonus: +0
Crew: 1
Passenger Capacity: 5 (10 in emergency)
Cargo Capacity: 100 tons (with only 1 passenger)
Grapple Modifier:
Base PDC: 54, within Ferengi space or allies 45+.
Restriction:

Attack:
Phaser -4 ranged (3d10-12d10)

Attack of Opportunity:

Standard PL(6-7) Design Spec: Agile Ships (+1 Dodge), Easy to Repair (Repair DC -4, -25% time), Shield Dependent, emergency transporter, small food replicator, luxury rooms
Engines: thrusters, ion engine Warp Drive (max warp 6, 200 light year range)
Armour: polymeric
Defense Systems: Shields, autopilot, metaphasic shields
Sensors: Class III
Communications: radio transceiver, subspace transceiver
Weapons: phaser (equivalent to Type 4)
Grappling Systems: none

*Metaphasic Shield Array S*
This shield array is based on principles developed by Ferengi scientist Dr Reyga, although not as powerful as his design, built for shuttle and fighter craft. While active, the ship doubles its maximum shield HP, and shields gain Energy (all) Resistance 100 and Resistance to all other types of damage (such as ballistic) 50, and regenerate at a rate of 20 HP per round, however the ship can't fire any energy weapons, suffers -1000 ft to speed. Metaphasic shields can only be active for 10 rounds before requiring 5 minute cool down. This time can be reduced with a Computer Use check DC 20 and 5 rounds work to reduce by 1 minute, however each time this is done the bonus shield HP is reduced by 50 and all resistances are reduced by 10.
PDC: 47
Res: Mil +4


----------



## kronos182

*Daedalus Class*
The Daedalus class was an early class of starship built in the early days of the United Federation of Planets, one of the first classes with a noticeable primary and secondary hull that becomes that standard of Starfleet. The primary hull is a large sphere attached to the tubular secondary hull by a long tube, with two warp nacelles that are mounted on pylons that extend from the front of the secondary hull. The Daedalus were almost 350 feet long, with 7 decks, armed with phase cannons two fore and two aft, spatial torpedoes withtwo launchers fore and two aft, protected by polarized hull plating. The Daedalus were one of the first with a shuttle bay, able to carry 10 average sized shuttles (up to 30 feet long, or 5 ships of up to 50 feet), typically carrying 6 shuttlepods.
They served as exploratory craft, charting space and encountering new species.

*Daedalus-Class (PL6)*
Type: Light
Subtype: Corvette
Size: Colossal (-8)
Tactical Speed: 3000
Defense: 7 (-8 size +2 Dex +3 Pilot)
Flat-Footed Defense: 5
Autopilot Defense: 5
Hardness: 15 (20 polarized)
Hit Dice: 70d20 (1400 hp)
Initiative Modifier: +4
Pilot's Class Bonus: +3
Pilot's Dex Modifier: +2
Gunner's Attack Bonus: +2
Length: 344 ft
Weight: 199,000 tons
Targeting System Bonus: +3
Crew: 229 Trained (+4)
Passenger Capacity: 100
Cargo Capacity: 5,000 tons
Grapple Modifier: +16
Base PDC: 57
Restriction: Mil +3

Attack:
Phased cannon -3 ranged 12d10 (18d10 fire-linked, front arc only), or Phased cannon -3 ranged 12d10 (18d10 fire-linked, rear arc only)
Phased cannon -3 ranged (12d10 (18d10 fire-linked) and -8 spatial torpedo 18d8 (27d8 fire-linked)

Attack of Opportunity:

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Agile Ships (+1 Dodge), Easy to Repair (Repair DC -4, -25% time), Swiss Army Tech, Medical bay, transporter, science labs, shuttle bay
Engines: thrusters, ion engines, warp drive (max warp 4.5)
Armour: ditanium
Defense Systems: polarized hull plating, autopilot
Sensors: Class III, targeting system
Communications: radio transceiver, drivesat comm array
Weapons:  4 phase cannons, 4 spatial torpedo launchers (typically 50 torpedoes per launcher)
Grappling Systems: grapplers x2

*Polarized Hull Plating Defensive System*
An early defensive system developed for Starfleet in the mid 2100s, before deflector shield technology, a ship would be fitted with hull plating relays that would polarize the hull, strengthening the hull and making it more resistant to damage. It also has the advantage of making the ship more difficult to lock onto with most grappling systems. Activating Polarized Hull Plating takes a standard action, granting +5 to the ships hardness, and as long as the system has power (50% chance of this power not being interrupted) and active before the ship reaches 0 hit points, increases the ship's destruction threshold by 50%, and the ship only loses 1 hit point every 2 rounds. Most ships will have a separate power supply just for this system. Unfortunately a ship can not run this system indefinitely, and can only remain running for a maximum of 30 minutes before requiring at least 10 minutes of being inactive.
PDC: 5 + one half base PDC of starship.

*Phased Cannon*
Phased cannons are the precursor to phaser weapons, a phased energy beam weapon that had variable energy output. Usually mounted on retractable semi turrets to give them field of fire. Able to change damage by lowering the number of die to a minimum of 3d10 as a free action once per round.
Damage: 12d10
Damage Type: Fire/Energy
Range Increment: 5000 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Gargantuan
Purchase DC: 40
Restriction: Mil (+3)

*Spatial Torpedo*
Spatial torpedoes are larger versions of spatial charges, capable of carrying a larger charge and affecting a larger area.
At its lowest setting, the torpedo can do 5d8 to a single target, or deal this damage to a 1000 ft square (on a planet 1000 ft radius maximum), and can increase damage by 1 die up to a maximum of 18d8, but reduce the maximum radius by 100 ft per die increase, Reflex save DC 15 for half damage when set for area damage. The damage can be to the maximum radius, or to a single target, in which case to a single target the weapon gains ignore hardness/damage +1/die over 3. So if damage is set to 4d8 and affects only a single target gains ignore hardness/Dr 2
Damage: varies
Damage Type: Fire/Energy
Range Increment: -
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 28
Restriction: Mil (+3)

*Daedalus Class mk2*
The mk2 is an upgraded version of the original Daedalus, with increased size, making it taller with the addition of 3 additional decks, boasting improved hull plating and weapons, replacing the 4 main phase cannons with pulsed phase cannons, while adding four phased cannons in full turrets to improve fire power and cover all angle. The spatial torpedoes are replaced with photonic torpedoes.
This upgrade was made at the start of the Earth-Romulan War as additional ships were needed to protect Earth and the fledgling United Federation of Planets.
Make the following changes to the Daedalus-Class to turn it into a mk2:
Increase Hit Dice to 74d20 (1480 hp);
Replace main phased cannons with pulse phased cannons;
Add 4 phased cannons. Capable of targeting 2 different targets at once without serious power drains;
Replace spatial torpedoes with photonic torpedoes, typically carrying 50 per launcher (can still carry spatial torpedoes as back up or if photonic not available);
Replace targeting system with improved targeting system (total +5 bonus to attack rolls from targeting system);
Increase weight to 215,000 tons;
Increase cargo capacity to 6000 tons;
Increase passenger capacity to 150 (during times of war half passenger capacity is filled with dedicated security personnel);
Increase number of carried craft in shuttle by to 12 shuttles under 30 ft, 5 up to 50 feet long;
Increase PDC to 58

*Pulsed Phased Cannon*
These weapons are improved versions of the phased cannon in that it has improved rate of fire, range and accuracy, however they have the same damage ratings.
Has the same variable energy output as phased cannons, but enjoy a +1 to attack rolls. Usually mounted on retractable semi turrets to give them field of fire. Able to change damage by lowering the number of die to a minimum of 3d10 as a free action once per round.
Damage: 12d10
Damage Type: Fire/Energy
Range Increment: 5500 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Minimum Ship Size: Gargantuan
Purchase DC: 41
Restriction: Mil (+3)

*Photonic Torpedo*
Photonic torpedoes are early anti-matter weapons with variable yields. These weapons usually draw their anti-matter from the equipped ship's own anti-matter supplies. These torpedoes require special containment and feeding systems to load and unload the anti-matter after a fight.
At its lowest setting, the torpedo can do 3d20 to a single target, or deal this damage to a 1000 ft square, and can increase damage by 1 die up to a maximum of 10d20, but reduce the maximum radius by 100 ft per die increase, Reflex save DC 17 for half damage when set for an area.. The damage can be to the maximum radius, or to a single target. These weapons are very dangerous in an atmosphere and are usually banned from planetary use except in special circumstances. If used in a planetary atmosphere, deals damage to an area +50% greater, and if set for a single target, deals half damage to a 100 ft area, and Reflex saves in an atmosphere is increased to 19 for half damage. If the ship loses all power while in battle, there is a 50% chance that a loaded torpedo loses containment and it detonates, dealing damage to the equipped ship, ignore its armour hardness.
Damage: varies
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: -
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 30
Restriction: Mil (+3)

*Corellian Engineering Corporation CR101 Daedalus*
The CR101 Daedalus class corvette/light carrier is modelled after the Federation Daedalus class starship, keeping the sphere forward section and tubular rear, with a thicker neck than the Federation Daedalus. The warp nacelles are replaced with outriggers, with thicker pylons, with the ends being additional engines while the forward parts mount point defense turrets and docking clamps for small craft. The rear of the tubular rear section flairs out a bit to house an engine block in a spherical pattern of 7 engines. The shuttle bay is moved to the front of the rear section below the 'neck', and can accommodate up to 6 ships up to 75 ft in length. And additional four craft, two each side, can be carried on the underside of the outriggers, or larger shuttles and transports can dock to the underside of the outriggers.
The main weaponry are mounted in the sphere forward section, consisting of two double turbolasers, one mounted at the top of the sphere, and the other on the bottom, with a ring of double lasers round the circumference. Two single barrel turbolasers are mounted on the rear body, one on top and one on the bottom to provide additional protection, especially for the rear quarter, while several point defense lasers are fitted on the outriggers.

*CEC CR101 Daedalus Corvette (PL6)*
Type: Light
Subtype: Corvette
Size: Colossal (-8)
Tactical Speed: 3500
Defense: 7 (-8 size +2 Dex +3 Pilot)
Flat-Footed Defense: 5
Autopilot Defense: 5
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 70d20 (1400 hp) Shields 185 hp
Initiative Modifier: +4
Pilot's Class Bonus: +3
Pilot's Dex Modifier: +2
Gunner's Attack Bonus: +2
Length: 344 ft
Weight: 367,000 tons
Targeting System Bonus: +3
Crew: 200 Trained (+4)
Passenger Capacity: 100, up to 10 pilots
Cargo Capacity: 5,500 tons
Grapple Modifier: +16
Base PDC: 59
Restriction: Mil +3

Attack:
Double Turbolaser -3 ranged (18d8), and battery of 2 double laser -7 (9d8), and single turbolaser -8 (12d8)(rear arc only);
Or Double turbolaser -3 (18d8) and double turbolaser -8 (18d8), and bank of 2 double laser -7 (9d8)

Attack of Opportunity:
Point Defense System +3 ranged (2d12x10, fire)

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Medical bay, hanger, 4 docking clamps
Engines: thrusters, ion engines, hyperdrive x2, backup x10
Armour: alloy
Defense Systems: autopilot, shields, point defense system
Sensors: Class III, targeting system
Communications: radio transceiver, drivesat comm array
Weapons:  2 double turbolasers, 2 single turbolaser, 4 banks of 2 double lasers (positioned around the sphere forward section)
Grappling Systems: tractor beam

*Hanger & Docking Clamps*
Up to 6 ships up to 75 ft in length can easily fit in the hanger, and can launch 1 per round. The docking clamps can hold up to 2 ships of less than 50 feet, or one ship up to 150 ft, and can launch one ship from each clamp as part of a move action. If four ships are attached to the docking clamps, all four can launch at once, however the pilots need to make a Pilot check DC 15 to avoid crashing into each other.

*Turbolaser*
Turbolasers are capital ship level lasers more powerful than lasers found on starships, however they have lower fire rates than those found on fighters. These weapons are also not as accurate at targeting fast moving targets suffering -1 to strike any ships of Ultralight size or smaller.

Turbolaser (PL6)
Damage: 12d8, ignore 20 points of DR/hardness
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 9000 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Gargantuan
Purchase DC: 40
Restriction: Military (+3)


----------



## kronos182

*Titan Mk1*
The Titan is a bipedal GDI combat walker used during the Second Tiberium War to replace the aging GDI medium tank. Using advances in technology pioneered with the X-O Powersuit and Wolverine walkers, created a powerful walker standing 25 feet tall, capable of traversing any terrain with ease, armed with a formidable laser-guided 120mm side-mounted cannon. Although the Titan is quite slow, it can move at full speed across difficult terrain that would give traditional track vehicles difficulty. While not equipped to engage infantry, which a Wolverine escort is used for, the large feet of the Titan can crush any infantry that gets too close.
The frame of the titan had proven so successful that it used and modified to create other walkers such as the juggernaut artillery walker.
Over time the Titan did prove to be expensive as the legs required extensive repairs and maintenance costs, and was eventually phased out shortly before the Third Tiberium War in favour of the MBT-6 Predator.
The Titan is 25 ft tall, taking up a 15 ft by 15 ft area on the ground.

Crew: 3
Passengers: 0
Cargo: 200 lbs
Init: -4
Maneuver: -4
Top Speed: 30 (3) / 40 ft character scale
Defense: 6
Hardness: 20
Hit Points: 100
Size: Gargantuan (-2)
Purchase DC: 54
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: 120mm tank cannon, fire-control computer, thermal/nightvision for driver, gunner and commander, GPS, military radio, headlights, smoke grenade launchers (2).
Notes: No penalties for firing 120mm tank cannon, while stationary gain +1 to attack rolls, NBC protection grants +4 to Fort saves, obstacle breaker, stable platform.
Rough Terrain Design - All penalties for rough terrain are reduced by half
Climbing - The Titan is able to climb hills and mountains, up to 50 degree incline, with a base Climb skill of +2, with a successful Drive check, the pilot can add half his/her own Climb skill bonus.
Legs - The legs are armoured, but can be destroyed. Each leg can be attacked with targeted attacks suffering -3 to attack rolls, requiring 40 points of damage to disable. At 0 hit points the leg is disabled but not destroyed. The Titan can remain standing but if the leg suffers further damage, it is destroyed and the Titan falls over.

*Obstacle Breaker* - Due to the size, weight and armour of the Titan, it can easily smash through obstacles such as low walls, or even into buildings. Obstructions that have a hardness/dr of 10 or less are easily crushed by the Titan, which includes such things as low walls, even small vehicles such as cars. When the Titan strikes such obstacles, this is considered a ram attack, resolve as normal (d20 page 160) plus deals an additional 3d6 which ignores 10 points of hardness. The Titan only takes 1/4 (one-quarter) damage from any ram or collisions, while a successful Reflex save reducing damage to the Mammoth to none.

*Stable Platform *- The Titan suffers no penalties to firing its weapons while moving, also suffers no penalties for rough terrain as its weight crushes any obstacles in its way.

NameDamageCriticalDamage TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazineController120mm Cannon10d12*20Ballistic150 ftSingle1* (80 rds)GunnerSmoke Grenade Launcher (2)none-none50 ftSemi12 GrenadesDriver or ControllerStomp3d620BludgeonMelee--Driver

The 120mm Tank Cannon holds 1 round, but the Titan has space and loading mechanism that holds a total of 80 rounds, which can hold up to 5 different types of rounds. The 120mm is capable of firing up to 20 range increments in a ballistic manner, particularly with the aid of spotters and laser designators. The laser guided system and firing control system provides a total of +4 to attack rolls, this is not counting the +1 when firing motionless.
The 120mm cannon is mounted on the right side, able to rotate 90 degrees up and 45 degree down, to shoot to the sides the upper part of the Titan rotates, allowing it to face and fire backwards while still moving forward.
The stats are for a solid round, with specialty rounds as the following:
APFSDS - Armour Piercing Fin Stabilizing Discarding Sabot is a heavy anti-armour round, ignores 20 points of hardness, increase range incr to 200 ft, deals 8d12, ballistic damage. PDC 14 for 5 rounds.
HEAT - High Explosive Anti-Tank round, deals 6d12 fire damage to target, ignoring 10 points of hardness and damages a 30 foot radius area, Reflex save DC 15 for half. PDC 13 for 5 rounds.
M1028 Anti-Personnel Cannister - Creates a shotgun effect that spreads from the muzzle, deals 5d12 ballistic damage to a 200 foot long, 100 foot wide cone, Reflex save DC 20 for half damage. PDC 13 for 5 rounds.
M908 Obstacle-Reduction Round - A modified HEAT round that replaces the front fuse with a steel nose for penetration. Ignores 15 points of hardness, deals 5d12 fire damage to target and 15 foot radius. If the ability to ignore hardness is 5 or more points greater than the target's hardness, the round penetrates the object and deals its damage to all on the other side, increase Reflex DC by +5. This round is particularly useful against walls and barriers, punching a large hole and clearing the other side of any infantry.

*Stomp*
The Titan can stomp on medium or smaller targets within 15 feet of it, but will typically only stomp on those within its occupied space. Any medium sized or smaller targets that the Titan moves through their space, must make a Reflex save DC 10 + Titan pilot's base attack bonus for half damage, failure takes 3d6 points of damage plus are knocked prone.

*Upgrades

Titan A2*
The Titan A2 is a minor upgrade to the Titan and can be applied to the Titan Mk2 make it more versatile and useful to other organizations when the GDI sold Titans to increase its resources to build newer vehicles. This upgrade includes TOS, ALA, an APS and an improved targeting systems.
Make the following changes to upgrade a Titan to a Titan A2:
Increase hit points by 10;
Increase cannon ammunition supply by 25%;
Increase number of smoke grenades by double (24 total)
Add TOS system;
Add ALA system;
Add APS system;
Add upgraded targeting system;
PDC: +1

*TOS* - Tactical Ops System combines GPS, military radio, the targeting system and computer systems to aid in co-ordinating combat with allied units. The Commander can designate up to 5 allies (or allied vehicles), granting them +1 to attacks and a +1 circumstance bonus to Defense against the target the tank is attacking. This bonus stacks with if any of the designated allies (or allied vehicles) also have a TOS system, or any other bonus from abilities or the Aid Other action that increases bonuses to attack while all allies are attacking the same target.

*ALA* - Anti-Laser Aerosol launchers release a cloud covering a 30 foot radius around the vehicle, reducing damage from laser based attacks by 50%. This cloud also grants some concealment of 10% miss chance. The cloud persists for 2d4 rounds, however strong winds of over 30 mph will dissipate the cloud in 2 rounds.

*APS (Active Protection System)* - Against missile weapons that use wired and IR targeting systems, as well as laser guidance, this system imposes a -2 to attack rolls to such weapons when targeting the vehicle.

*Upgraded Targeting* - All weapons suffer only half penalties to attack rolls while the tank is moving, even at full speed, and gain +2 to attack rolls while the vehicle is stationary.

*Titan Mk2*
The Titan Mk2 is an upgraded version developed by the Steel Talons group of GDI, upgrading armour, weapons and other systems to keep the Titan a viable fighting machine. The frame is more angular than the original, slightly shorter but wider for greater balance. The 120mm cannon is upgraded with greater range and slightly improved damage from increased speed of the projectile. The legs are improved for better speed and it can crush smaller vehicles with its reinforced feet.

Crew: 2
Passengers: 0
Cargo: 200 lbs
Init: -3
Maneuver: -4
Top Speed: 40 (3) / 50 ft character scale
Defense: 6
Hardness: 25
Hit Points: 120
Size: Gargantuan (-2)
Purchase DC: 56
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: 120mm tank cannon, fire-control computer, thermal/nightvision for driver, gunner and commander, GPS, military radio, headlights, smoke grenade launchers (2).
Notes: No penalties for firing 120mm tank cannon, while stationary gain +1 to attack rolls, NBC protection grants +4 to Fort saves, obstacle breaker, stable platform.
Rough Terrain Design - All penalties for rough terrain are reduced by half
Climbing - The Titan is able to climb hills and mountains, up to 50 degree incline, with a base Climb skill of +2, with a successful Drive check, the pilot can add half his/her own Climb skill bonus.
Legs - The legs are armoured, but can be destroyed. Each leg can be attacked with targeted attacks suffering -3 to attack rolls, requiring 50 points of damage to disable. At 0 hit points the leg is disabled but not destroyed. The Titan can remain standing but if the leg suffers further damage, it is destroyed and the Titan falls over.

*Obstacle Breaker* - Due to the size, weight and armour of the Titan, it can easily smash through obstacles such as low walls, or even into buildings. Obstructions that have a hardness/dr of 10 or less are easily crushed by the Titan, which includes such things as low walls, even small vehicles such as cars. When the Titan strikes such obstacles, this is considered a ram attack, resolve as normal (d20 page 160) plus deals an additional 3d6 which ignores 10 points of hardness. The Titan only takes 1/4 (one-quarter) damage from any ram or collisions, while a successful Reflex save reducing damage to the Mammoth to none.

*Stable Platform* - The Titan suffers no penalties to firing its weapons while moving, also suffers no penalties for rough terrain as its weight crushes any obstacles in its way.


NameDamageCriticalDamage TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazineController120mm Cannon10d12* +2d620Ballistic150 ftSingle1* (85 rds)Gunner/CommanderSmoke Grenade Launcher (2)none-none50 ftSemi12 GrenadesDriver or CommanderStomp4d620BludgeonMelee--Driver

The 120mm Tank Cannon holds 1 round, but the Titan has space and loading mechanism that holds a total of 80 rounds, which can hold up to 5 different types of rounds. The 120mm is capable of firing up to 20 range increments in a ballistic manner, particularly with the aid of spotters and laser designators. The laser guided system and firing control system provides a total of +4 to attack rolls, this is not counting the +1 when firing motionless. All rounds fired from the upgraded 120mm cannon gain a bonus +2d12 points of ballistic damage from the speed of the round as the cannons are enhanced with railgun based technology to create a hybrid weapon to provide improved range.
The 120mm cannon is mounted on the right side, able to rotate 90 degrees up and 45 degree down, to shoot to the sides the upper part of the Titan rotates, allowing it to face and fire backwards while still moving forward.
The stats are for a solid round, with specialty rounds as the following:
APFSDS - Armour Piercing Fin Stabilizing Discarding Sabot is a heavy anti-armour round, ignores 20 points of hardness, increase range incr to 200 ft, deals 8d12, ballistic damage. PDC 14 for 5 rounds.
HEAT - High Explosive Anti-Tank round, deals 6d12 fire damage to target, ignoring 10 points of hardness and damages a 30 foot radius area, Reflex save DC 15 for half. PDC 13 for 5 rounds.
M1028 Anti-Personnel Cannister - Creates a shotgun effect that spreads from the muzzle, deals 5d12 ballistic damage to a 200 foot long, 100 foot wide cone, Reflex save DC 20 for half damage. PDC 13 for 5 rounds.
M908 Obstacle-Reduction Round - A modified HEAT round that replaces the front fuse with a steel nose for penetration. Ignores 15 points of hardness, deals 5d12 fire damage to target and 15 foot radius. If the ability to ignore hardness is 5 or more points greater than the target's hardness, the round penetrates the object and deals its damage to all on the other side, increase Reflex DC by +5. This round is particularly useful against walls and barriers, punching a large hole and clearing the other side of any infantry.

*Stomp*
The Titan can stomp on medium or smaller targets within 15 feet of it, but will typically only stomp on those within its occupied space. Any large sized or smaller targets, including vehicles that the Titan moves through their space, must make a Reflex save DC 10 + Titan pilot's base attack bonus for half damage, failure takes 4d6 points of damage, ignoring 10 points of hardness/DR, plus are knocked prone.

*Titan Mk2 Upgrades*
Several upgrades were developed by the Steel Talons for their elite units as they were not cheap to upgrade all of their Titans.

*Adaptive Armour*
This Steel Talon exclusive upgrade adds some additional armour plating that when activated, greatly improves the  vehicle's durability and survivability. When activated as a move action, the equipped vehicle gains +5 Hardness plus gains bonus hit points equal to 35% of the equipped vehicle's normal max hit points. For example on a Titan Mk2 the vehicle will have Hardness 30 and a bonus of 42 hit points which are reduced first. The vehicle is also immune to EMP attacks even without the Adaptive Armour active. While active, the rate of fire of weapons is reduced 1 step (automatic down to semi, semi down to single, and single down to once every other round), and speed is reduced by 25%. The Adaptive Armour can only remain active for 5+1d4 rounds.
PDC: 34

*Railgun*
A large railgun replaces the cannon on the Titan, giving greater damage and range. The railgun only fires solid projectiles, specialty rounds have not been developed for it. Replacement rounds have PDC 19 for 10 rounds. PDC 27 for the weapon.

NameDamageCriticalDamage TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazineControlerTitan Railgun14d1220Ballistic300 ftSemi90 rdsGunner / Commander


*AT-Titan*
Kuat/Rothana Heavy Engineering found the designs for the Titan and thought it was a worthy design and made their own version. Based on the Titan Mk2 with its angular frame and greater stability. Upgraded with better motive systems from Kuat & Rothana's experience with walker vehicles, the AT-Titan is much faster than the original Titans. The AT-Titan is also more heavily armed, with a few options available. The primary cannon is replaced with either a mass driver or a heavy laser, a pair light blasters are fitted in a turret on the left side of the walker for anti-personnel protection. Mounted on the top is a pop-up concussion missile launcher for use against aircraft and speeders.

Crew: 2
Passengers: 0
Cargo: 200 lbs
Init: -3
Maneuver: -4
Top Speed: 70 (7) / 70 ft character scale
Defense: 6
Hardness: 25
Hit Points: 120
Size: Gargantuan (-2)
Purchase DC: 56
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: Mass driver or laser cannon, fire-linked twin light blasters, concussion missile launcher, fire-control computer, thermal/nightvision for driver, gunner/commander, GPS, military radio, headlights.
Notes: No penalties for firing weapons, while stationary gain +1 to attack rolls, NBC protection grants +4 to Fort saves, obstacle breaker, stable platform. Takes proper equipment and Repair check DC 15 and 15 minutes of work to switch between the mass driver and the laser cannon.
*Rough Terrain Design* - All penalties for rough terrain are reduced by half
*Climbing* - The Titan is able to climb hills and mountains, up to 50 degree incline, with a base Climb skill of +2, with a successful Drive check, the pilot can add half his/her own Climb skill bonus.
*Legs* - The legs are armoured, but can be destroyed. Each leg can be attacked with targeted attacks suffering -3 to attack rolls, requiring 50 points of damage to disable. At 0 hit points the leg is disabled but not destroyed. The Titan can remain standing but if the leg suffers further damage, it is destroyed and the Titan falls over.

*Obstacle Breaker* - Due to the size, weight and armour of the Titan, it can easily smash through obstacles such as low walls, or even into buildings. Obstructions that have a hardness/dr of 10 or less are easily crushed by the Titan, which includes such things as low walls, even small vehicles such as cars. When the Titan strikes such obstacles, this is considered a ram attack, resolve as normal (d20 page 160) plus deals an additional 3d6 which ignores 10 points of hardness. The Titan only takes 1/4 (one-quarter) damage from any ram or collisions, while a successful Reflex save reducing damage to the Mammoth to none.

*Stable Platform* - The Titan suffers no penalties to firing its weapons while moving, also suffers no penalties for rough terrain as its weight crushes any obstacles in its way.

NameDamageCriticalDamage TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazineMass Drivervaries-Varies200 ft*Single75 rdsLaser Cannon (Optional)5d1020x2Fire175 ftSemiUnlimitedTwin Light Blasters4d1020x2Fire100 ftS, AUnlimitedConcussion Missile Launcher10d1019-20x2Energy4000 ftSemi6 MissilesStomp3d620x2BludgeoningMelee

*Mass Driver*
This launcher uses magnetic principles to launch a projectile, typically concussion missiles, or other similar sized projectiles, including solid projectiles or bombs, at a target. This allows the craft to fire a variety of projectiles for different missions. The launcher has a range increment of 200 ft unless warhead specifies one.
Incendiary - This projectile is packed with incendiary chemicals to burn large areas. Deals 7d6 fire to a 30 foot area, Reflex DC 16 for half, deals 3d6 fire damage for 2d4 rounds. PDC 17 for 5 missiles.
KEW - This is a solid projectile that has a discarding sabot, shaped for armour piercing, used against targets with particle shielding against normal missiles. Deals 4d12, ignores 10 points of hardness, bypasses shielding, range increment 300 ft. PDC 19 for 5 projectiles.
Fragment - This projectile, upon detonation releases shards of sharp metal over a large area that is deadly to infantry, but can also be used against aerial targets. Deals 6d6 slashing damage to a 40 ft radius, Reflex DC 18 for half damage. Organic creatures also suffer 1 point of bleeding damage each round, requiring a Treat Injury check DC 14 and 1 minute work, to stop, or magical healing. PDC 17 for 5.

*Laser Cannon*
This is a heavy laser cannon designed for antivehicle work, dealing 5d10 points of damage, ignoring 8 points of hardness/DR.


----------



## kronos182

*R2-A5*

R2-A5, Artoo-Ayfive, is a white-and-green R2 series astromech droid, with masculine programming, that was programmed for combat communications, used to acquire targeting data for starfighters and gunnery systems. R2-A5 served the Empire, a tough guy, ready for action at the drop of a hat. He is equipped with a claw arm and retractable sensorscope.
R2-A5 is most effective aboard capital ships that launch starfighter squardrons, helping to co-ordinate their attacks and those of the capital ship he is on, allowing the most affective firing solutions to strike the enemy and prevent friendly fire.

CR: 1
Size: Small (3 ft, 2 inches)
Hit Points: 1d10+5 (15)
Init: +1
Speed: 15 ft, 30 wheels
Defense: 11 (+1 Dex, +1 Size)
Hardness:
BAB/Grp: +0
Attack: unarmed +1 melee 1d3+1
FS/Reach: 5/5  ft
Special Attacks:
Special Qualities: Superior Crossfire, Co-Ordinate Squadrons,
Saves: Fort +0 , Reflex +1 , Will +0
Abilities: Str 12, Dex 13, Con -, Int 15, Wis 10, Cha 5
Skills: Computer Use +10, Craft Electrical +6, Craft Mechanical +6, Knowledge Technology +8, Listen +3, Navigate +6, Pilot (Ultralight) +5, Repair +8, Search +4, Spot +4
Feats: Starship Operations: Ultralight, Gearhead
Accessories: Int upgrade x2, Dex upgrade, internal storage (20 lbs), complink, tool mount x4 (mounted on body), vocalizer, mechanicomp sensor, electricomp sensor, fusion torch, arc welder, motion sensor, grappler tag with 50 ft of duracable, sensor periscope (2 foot reach), video & photo recorders, holo projector & recorder, radio, electrical tool kit deluxe, mechanical tool kit deluxe, multipurpose tool, fire extinguisher (6 uses) heuristic processors, magnetic feet, navi-comp

*Superior Crossfire*
When the ship R2-A5 is on and an allied starship are on opposite sides of an enemy and within 2000 ft (4 squares) of that opponent, they can catch the enemy ship in their crossfire, Because the enemy is forced to defend itself on two fronts, the allied ships gain a +2 bonus on attack rolls against the ship caught in their crossfire. The enemy ship must be directly between the two allied ships, however.

*Co-Ordinate Squadrons*
When allied starfighters make Co-ordinated Attacks, and within 10,000 ft of the ship R2-A5 is on, double the bonus of their Aid Other action, and each fighter adds three-quarters their weapon damage to wing commander's damage. Additionally as long as the ship R2-A5 is aware of a threat, or one of the allied fighters is aware, all allied fighters and R2-A5's ship are aware, can't be flanked or surprised.

*Precision Barrage*
If the ship R2-A5 is one uses an attack that affects an area and a friendly starfighter is in the affected area, the allied ship gains +3 to Dodge the affect for no damage, suffering only one-quarter damage on a failed save.


----------



## kronos182

*Capt Mech*
This mech, built by Stark Industries, is based on Captain America. It sacrifices some armour and strength for increased speed and mobility. It has a single repulsor, the hands are reinforced for improved melee combat, plus it is equipped with a large round shield for added defense, and can be used offensively. The mech is equipped mounting points and easy programming upgrading to allow other weapons to be fitted as the client desires, and can make use of any weapons designed for its size. Comes in blue with red accents, but other colours are common, such as several camouflage patterns from urban to forest and desert.

*Capt Mech mk1*
Size: Large (-1)
Bonus Hit Points: 80 hp
Superstructure: Duralloy
Hardness: 15
Armour: Resilium
Bonus to Defense: +9 (+4 armour, -1 size, +4 shield, +2 Dex)
Armour Penalty: -4
Reach: 10 ft
Strength Bonus: +6
Dexterity Bonus: +2
Speed: 40 ft,
Purchase DC: 35

Slots
Back Chaff
Left Arm Shield
Right Arm Repulsor Cannon
Shoulders
Torso Cockpit
Torso Class II Sensor System
Boots
Comm System

Standard Package Features: Headless, integrated helmet, remote control
Bonuses: +2 Navigate & Spot
Weapons: Repulsor Cannons -1 ranged (4d8 fire or 4d10 fire),
Slam +3 melee (1d8+3 Str +4)
Shield Bash +3 melee (2d6 bludgeon x2, or 1d8 slashing, 19-20x2 using edge)
*
Integrated Helmet*
Instead of having a head as part of the mech, the Iron Mech comes with a helmet modeled after the Iron Man armour which has a universal HUD linkup, allowing it to connect to the mech so the pilot can see with the mech's sensors, access its systems and weapons. The helmet can link to most common armours available. While the pilot is wearing the helmet and not in the Iron Mech, they can still access the sensors up to 500 ft away from the mech, and even in a limited fashion remote control the mech.
The helmet itself has integrated military radio, GPS, night vision goggles.

*Remote Control*
While the pilot is wearing the Iron Mech's Integrated Helmet, not only can they access the mech's sensors and communication systems up to 500 ft away, the Pilot can move the Iron Mech, Pilot check DC 15 for basic movement, DC 20 to fly the mech. Skills and attack rolls done remotely suffer a -4 penalties to rolls.

*Repulsor Cannon*
These weapons are based on the repulsor weapons developed by Tony Stark, combining a short ranged plasma weapon for heavy strikes, and a lighter, but long ranged laser for greater reach. While the plasma component is powerful, it is not as accurate.
(4d8, 20, fire, 80 ft, s) or a heavy plasma carbine (4d10, 20, fire, 40 ft, s/a)
Slots: 1
Damage: 3d8 laser / 5d10 plasma cannon
Critical: 20
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: 90 ft laser / 40 ft plasma
Rate of Fire: S / Single
Ammo: 50 charges
Notes: Switching between the weapons is a free action that can be done once each round. Laser uses 1 charge, plasma cannon uses 3 charges per shot. Using the plasma cannon the user suffers -1 to attack rolls. The weapon recharges 1 charge every 10 minutes of inactivity.
PDC: 20
Restriction: Mil (+3)


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Amazing mech.


----------



## kronos182

*Tetsu no Tankyu-sha*
The Tetsu no Tankyu-sha, or Iron Seeker, is a large canine-like creature, large jaws filled with teeth, black eyes, and a ring of horns on its head. Several spikes jut out around from its shoulders that appear to be made of iron, and its large claws appear to be made of raw iron. It's body is covered in fine rust-red scales with tuffs of bristly fur sprout randomly along its body, giving it a mangy appearance. These creatures constantly sniff about, seeking iron, which makes them excellent hunters the Tetsu fiends use to search opponents. Iron Seekers have a couple of unique abilities, such as they are able to transport near large sources of metal, particularly iron. The greater the source, the easier and farther they can teleport. They can also, if several are close together, merge together to create a larger and powerful three-headed version, but it is unable to teleport when merged.

*Tetsu no Tankyu-sha (Iron Seeker Fiend)*
Size: Medium
Type: Outsider
CR: 4
Hit Dice: 4d8+20+3; 51 HP
Mas: 20
Init: +2
Speed: 50 ft
Defense: 17, touch 12, flat-footed 15 (+2 Dex, +5 Natural)
BAB: +4
Grapple: +9
Attack: +9 melee bite (2d6, half piercing/half slashing)
Full Attack: +9 melee bite (2d6+5 half piercing/half slashing) and +4 melee claw (2d4+3 slashing) and +4 melee claw (2d4+3 slashing)
FS: 5 ft by 10 ft
Reach: 5 ft
Special Attack: Rake
Special Qualities: Damage reduction 10/ballistic, darkvision 60 ft, fire resistance 20, immunities,  Improved Grab, Iron Teleport, Iron Appetite, Merge;
Alignment: evil, law
Saves: For +9, Ref +6, Will +4
Abilities: Str 20, Dex 14, Con 20, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 9
Skills: Balance +4, Climb +6, Hide +6, Listen +5, Move Silently +5, Search +7, Spot +6
Feats: Power Attack, Toughness

*Combat*
Iron Seekers are used as attack animals and trackers. They track down large sources of metal, attacking targets with large amounts of metal armour or equipment. They rush into combat and leap upon their targets biting and clawing. If there are multiple Iron Seekers, and they have to fight a powerful target, three will merge together to create a larger, three-headed version with powerful bites, able to tear through armour, and even heal quickly from damage.

*Damage Reduction 10/Ballistic (Ex): *A Tetsu no Tankyu-sha ignores the first 10 points of damage by any non-ballistic weapon.
*Fire Resistance 20 (Ex):* A Tetsu no Tankyu-sha  ignores the first 20 points of damage from any attack that deals fire damage.
*Immunities (Ex):* A tetsu no Tankyu-sha  is immune to slashing weapons.
*Improved Grab (Ex): *To use this ability, the Iron Seeker must hit with a claw or bite attack. If it gets a hold, it can make rake. See improved grab d20 modern page 227.
*Rake (Ex):* An Iron Seeker that gets a hold of its target can make two rake attacks (+9 melee) with its hind legs for 2d4+3 points of damage each.
*Iron Appetite (Ex):* When the Iron Seeker attacks a target with at least 20 lbs of metal on it gains +1 to attack rolls, plus an additional +1 per 20 additional pounds of metal. It also gains +1 damage for every 25 lbs of metal the target is carrying or made of. It also ignores 5 points of hardness if the target is wearing metal armour (made of at least 50% of metal), or made of metal.
Iron Teleport (Su): The Iron Seeker has the ability to teleport to large amounts of metal, iron especially. It makes a special Search check DC 15 to detect metal within 5 miles. Increase the DC +1 per half mile (1600 ft), but the Iron Seeker gains +1 to its Search for every 50 lbs of metal, +2 if that metal is at least 50% iron. Once it detects a sufficient amount of metal, it can teleport within 1d10+5 feet of the source (roll 1d8 for direction around the location, north, north east, east, south east, etc). If it would teleport within the same space as an object or creature, the Iron Seeker is moved to the nearest empty space, but suffers 1 point of damage for every 5 feet it is shifted to an open location.
*Merge (Su):* The Iron Seeker has the special ability that when there are three present, they can merge together to create a three headed, Cerberus-like version. Use same basic stats of an Iron Seeker, except size is large, add the hit points of all three plus an additional 50 hit points; makes 3 bite attacks at +15 melee each dealing 2d8+8, ignores 7 points of hardness/DR, regardless of what the target is made of, additional to two claw attacks. Gains fast healing 4. Saves are increased by +6 each, all skills gain +5. While merged the 'Cerberus Iron Seeker' can not make use of its Iron Teleport ability, and are stuck merged together as one creature and when killed, remain as a three headed creature.


----------



## kronos182

*M3-A Interceptor*




The M3-A Scyk is a light craft produced by Mandalorian manufacturer MandalMotors, first released shortly after the Clone Wars. A narrow hull, with the cockpit right at the front, with a single engine at the rear, with two wings that are short, but broad that narrow sharply to create two tails that extend past the engine. The M3-A is fairly cheap and simple, which kept it mostly from Imperial notice as it barely provided more amenities for the pilot than a TIE fighter. A major selling point of the M3-A is the weapon mount is modular, allowing it to be quickly and easily changed for ion cannons, concussion missiles or proton torpedo launcher.. It came with a light shield generator, a Class 2 hyperdrive and a navicomp that can store 3 sets of coordinates as well as calculate new ones. It was fairly tolerate to other modifications. The ship had a light life support system, so it was advised for pilots to wear a flight suit that could easily be sealed and provide additional air, as the ship only had enough space for 2 days of consumables.

*M3-A Interceptor (PL6)*
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Fighter
Size: Gargantuan (-4)
Tactical Speed: 4500 ft, 1040 (104) atmosphere
Defense: 11 (10 base -4 size +3 Class, +2 Dex)
Flat-Footed Defense: 9 (10 base - 4 size +3 Class)
Autopilot Defense:
Hardness: 15
Hit Dice: 4d20 (80 hp), 10 hp shields
Initiative Modifier: +2
Pilot's Class Bonus: +3
Pilot's Dex Modifier: +2
Gunner's Attack Bonus: +2
Length: 50.1 ft
Weight: 8,500 lbs
Targeting System Bonus: +1
Crew: 1 (trained +4)
Passenger Capacity: 0
Cargo Capacity: 150 lbs
Grapple Modifier:
Base PDC: 31
Restriction: Res (+2)

Attack:
Twin laser (fire-linked) -1 ranged 9d8, 20, fire, 3000 ft, s

Attack of Opportunity:

Bonuses:

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Simple Controls, light armour, improved thrust, modular weapon
Engines: Ion engine, Class 2 hyperdrive
Armour: Polymeric
Defense Systems: Light shields
Sensors: Class II, Targeting System
Communications: Radio Transceiver
Weapons: Laser cannon
Grappling Systems:

*Simple Controls*
The starfighter has extremely simple controls, allowing someone without Starship Operations feat to only suffer -2 to Pilot checks with the starfighter.

*Light Shields*
These shields are lighter than advanced shields (which combine shield and field technology, but are a bit weaker than both combined) and standard shields, providing less protection. This type of shielding is usually put on civilian craft or inexpensive light combat craft. These shields only add 10 hp per HD of the ship  equal to one-fourth the starship's overall Hit Dice (rounded down, minimum of 1).
PDC: Shield type -2.
Restriction: None
Note: Can be combined with Advanced Shield versions.

*Light Armour*
The ship has lighter armour than others, reduce hardness by -5.

*Modular Weapon*
The weapon mounting on the craft can easily and quickly be swapped out. Repair DC 15 and 20 minutes with the proper equipment a single person can change the equipped weapon with a readily available replacement.


*Tansarri Point M3-A*
These M3-A interceptors used by game members at Tansarii Point Station were equipped with proton torpedo launchers, hull upgrades and afterburners. This allowed them to quickly get to a target before they can get within weapons range of the station, survive a few hits and take on heavy targets if necessary, such as heavily modified freighters, bombers and light capital ships.
Make the following changes to a M3-A to make a Tansarri Point M3-A:
Increase hit die to 5d20 (100 hp);
Replace twin lasers with Proton Torpedo launcher with 4 torpedoes;
Add Hydrogen Injectors (increases speed to 5500 ft using afterburn maneuver);
PDC 32

*Proton Torpedo*
Proton torpedoes are generally fighter carried missiles, that deal slightly higher damage than concussion missiles, but particle shields could resist these weapons, while they can pass through ray shielding with ease. Generally cheaper than concussion missiles, and with their higher damage potential, many bombers are lowed with proton torpedoes for anti-capital ship use.

*Proton Torpedo (PL6)*
Damage: 10d12
Critical: 20x3
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: 5000 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Large
Purchase DC: 22
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Notes: +1 to target ships of Corvette types or larger.


*F-M3001*
The F-M3001 is a US military/Stargate Program modified and built version of the M3-A, used as light long range fighter/interceptors, equipped with naquadria-based hyperdrive window generator, replacing the Class 2 hyperdrive, thanks to the larger hull allows the craft to actually fly interstellar distances, unlike the F302 which can only make short jumps, although it is still limited in its fuel supply. While the F-M3001 retains the modular weapon pod of the M3-A that inspired it, it also has a railgun and two missile bays in the wings for added offensive capability, as well as an afterburner system. However the shield system was removed, but armour is built up, but this is at the cost of speed.

*F-M3001 Fighter/Interceptor (PL6)*
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Fighter
Size: Gargantuan (-4)
Tactical Speed: 4000 ft, 1040 (104) atmosphere / 5000 ft afterburner, 2040 ft (204) atmosphere
Defense: 11 (10 base -4 size +3 Class, +2 Dex)
Flat-Footed Defense: 9 (10 base - 4 size +3 Class)
Autopilot Defense:
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 6d20 (120 hp)
Initiative Modifier: +2
Pilot's Class Bonus: +3
Pilot's Dex Modifier: +2
Gunner's Attack Bonus: +2
Length: 50.1 ft
Weight: 9,700 lbs
Targeting System Bonus: +1
Crew: 1 (trained +4)
Passenger Capacity: 0
Cargo Capacity: 150 lbs
Grapple Modifier:
Base PDC: 32
Restriction: Mil (+3)

Attack:
Twin laser (fire-linked) -1 ranged 9d8, 20, fire, 3000 ft, s;
Or Rail cannon -1 ranged 6d12, 20, ballistic, 3000 ft, S, A;
Or AIM missiles +2 ranged 19d6, 20, 5 miles, single (can be fire-linked for 28d6 damage)

Attack of Opportunity:

Bonuses:

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Simple Controls, modular weapon, ejector seat
Engines: Ion engine, hydrogen injectors,  naquadria hyperdrive window generator (max range 20 light years)
Armour: Polymeric
Defense Systems: Chaff (6 bundles)
Sensors: Class II, Targeting System
Communications: Radio Transceiver
Weapons: Twin Laser cannons, Railgun, AIM-120A AMRAAM missiles (6 missiles, 3 each bay)
Grappling Systems:

*Simple Controls*
The starfighter has extremely simple controls, allowing someone without Starship Operations feat to only suffer -2 to Pilot checks with the starfighter.

*Modular Weapon*
The weapon mounting on the craft can easily and quickly be swapped out. Repair DC 15 and 20 minutes with the proper equipment a single person can change the equipped weapon with a readily available replacement. If a railgun is fitted in the modular weapon mount, it can be fire-linked with the fixed mounted one.

*Ejector Seat*
The cockpit is fitted with a seat that has rocket boasters, and designed to quickly blast away the canopy, or top hatch to eject the seat and pilot to safety in the event the craft is destroyed immediately. Upon the craft reaching 0 hit points, the ejection system will eject the pilot safely away. However if the craft would be destroyed (see table 7-5 for destruction threshold, d20 Future pg 113 for negative hit points for ship type) by the attack that bought the equipped craft to 0 and below, the ejection seat still ejects the pilot, but must make a Reflex save DC 18, failure the pilot suffers half damage from the ship's destruction (10d6), success means the pilot only suffers 1/4 the damage (5d6). The pilot must have a space suit or other means to survive the vacuum of space. If the ship is destroyed while in a planetary atmosphere, it is equipped with a parachute to safely land.
The ejector seat is also equipped with a distress beacon which can be programmed for either general distress on all frequencies, or set to only friendly forces.


*AIM-120 AMRAAM Missile*
These air to air missiles are an alternate to missiles like the Sidewinder with longer range, where instead of using laser designators or heat seeking systems, the missile uses its own targeting system after receiving information from the launching ship. After the missile is fired, it uses its own targeting system to help track the target, making this one of the first fire-and-forget missiles. These missiles also have a passive guidance system that when a target is using a jamming system, the passive system takes over and homes in on the jamming system.
The Stargate Program uses these missiles, and slightly modified versions that allow them to be used in space with little lose in effectiveness.
The missile's guidance system provides a +2 to attack when the pilot makes the initial attack roll, and if the attack misses, the missile can attack again for 5 more rounds at +3 attack roll before it runs out of fuel and self detonates. If the target is using a jamming system, the jamming system is considered ineffective and the missile gains an additional +1 to attack roll as it homes in on the jamming system. Missile will not arm within less than 500 feet, and will only deal 3d6 ballistic damage to targets struck. When the missile hits a target, deals 19d6 points of damage to everything within 15 foot radius, Reflex DC 20 for half except target struck.

*AIM-120 AMRAAM Missile (PL5)*
Damage: 19d6
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Fire/Ballistic
Range Increment: 5 miles (atmosphere)/ 15,000 ft space
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Large
Purchase DC: 22
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Notes: +2 when initially fired, ignores jamming system gaining +1 to attack rolls, +3 to attack roll if misses target due to internal targeting system.


----------



## kronos182

*Galactic Empire Black Squadron*

Black Squadron, also known as 61st Squadron and the Death Star Assault Squadron, is an elite TIE fighter squadron that served under Darth Vader. It's notable engagements include assaults on Ralltiir, Mon Calamari and at the Battle of Yavin while stationed aboard the first Death Star. Several members survived its destruction and continued to serve even to the Battle of Endor.
In Coreline, several alternates of many members continue to serve Black Squadron, protecting important installations or serving with an alternate of Darth Vader.
This squadron is particularly feared as they are elite pilots and most use basic TIE/LN or modified versions, able to take on more advanced fighters.

*Black Squadron Pilot*
These TIE pilots are amongst the best pilots the Galactic Empire has, some are hand picked by Vader himself. They are all extremely loyal to the Empire, follow orders, and many are ruthless, cruel and bloodthirsty when it comes to crushing the enemies of the Empire.

*Black Squadron Pilot (Ordinary Fast 4/Dedicated 3)*
Type: Human
Size: Medium
CR: 4
Hit Points: 36 hp (4d8+4 plus 3d6+3)
Mas: 13
Init: +2
Speed: 30 ft (30 ft)
Defense: 20 (Class +7, +3 Dex, +3 equipment armour)
BAB/Grp: +5 / +6
FS/Reach: 5 ft/ 5 ft
Attacks: +7 melee unarmed strike (1d3+1 nonlethal), +8 ranged blaster pistol (3d8, 20x2, fire, 40 ft, 50 box)
Special Attacks: Co-Ordinate Attack, Stunning Shot
Special Qualities: Co-Ordinate Defense, Formation Flying, Vader's Finest,
Allegiances: Galactic Empire
Saves: Fort +3, Reflex +6, Will +3
Reputation: +3
Abilities: Str 14, Dex 16, Con 13, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 8
Occupation: Military (Knowledge Tactics, Pilot)
Skills: Balance +4, Computer Use +6, Drive +4, Knowledge Tactics +6, Jump +2, Listen +5, Hide +5, Move Silently +5, Navigate +4, Pilot +12, Profession (Soldier) +4, Read/write Common, Search +4, Spot +5, Survival +4, Tumble +4  
Feats: Simple Weapons Proficiency, Light Armour Proficiency, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Starship Operation (Ultralight), Starship Gunnery, Starship Dodge, Starship Strafe, Starship Battle Run
Possessions: TIE Pilot Armour, Blaster Pistol, 3 power packs, comlink (military radio),
Action Points:

*Combat*
Black Squadron TIE Pilots are elite member of the Galactic Empire's Navy, surviving dozens of combat missions with at least 2 dozen kills each. They work well together and are inspired to great feats especially when flying with Darth Vader. These pilots are skilled at moving into formation and multiple fighters targeting the same target, firing and moving off before an opponent can retaliate and dodge incoming fire. Pilots will typically fly in wings of 4 or 8, working together to strike targets with a barrage of weapons fire, scoring hits and destroying most targets in a single pass before moving off to their next target.

*Imperial Indoctoration*
Due to the physical and mental conditioning members of the Imperial academies receive, graduates are conditioned and are incredibly loyal to the Empire and the Emperor. Imperials gain +1 to saves against fear and +1 to all Cha checks related to their allegiance: Galactic Empire.

*Co-Ordinate Attack*
When the TIE Pilot is part of a wing made up of other TIE Pilots, each TIE pilot successfully using the Aid Other action to increase the wing commander's attack roll also adds half their weapon damage, similar to fire-linked weapons. This is due to the pilots training to work together for concentrated attacks.

*Co-Ordinate Defense*
Not only is TIE pilot training help to co-ordinate their attacks, but also for their defense. Instead of the normal +1 cover bonus to the wing commander's Defense, adds the normal +1 plus an additional +1 per 2 wingman in the wing.

*Formation Flying*
Due to their extensive training in flying in groups and co-ordinating their movements, allowing them to move in large groups. TIE pilots can create a wing of up to 8 TIE fighters of the same type. However for each craft above the standard four increases any Pilot checks DC's for maneuvers by +1.

*Vader's Finest*
When flying with Darth Vader present in a fighter craft participating in battle, Black Squadron Pilots gain +1 morale bonus to Attack, Defense, Saves and Pilot checks. If a Black Squadron Pilot fails a Pilot check by less than 5, they can re-roll, but must accept the second result even if it is lower than the first.
If the Black Squadron Pilot is part of the same wing as Darth Vader, when Darth Vader can make use of Co-Ordinate Attack with each Black Squadron Pilot adding 75% (three-quarters) of their weapon damage, and Co-Ordinate Defense with each additional Black Squadron pilot adding +1 Defense to Darth Vader instead of +1 per 2 wingman, and each Black Squadron Pilot gains +1 Defense for every 2 members of the wing.

*Stunning Shot*
Black Squadron Pilots are skilled at disabling opponents. The pilot can choose to make a Stunning shot, reducing damage by 2 die and the struck target is shaken for 1 round on a failed Fort save DC 19: all passengers and crew take -2 to attack, saving and skill checks for 1 round


*"Mauler" Mithel, DS-61-2*
Mithel, was a pilot in Black Squadron and flew as Darth Vader's left wingman. Took great pride in flying along side such a great pilot as Darth Vader. He honed his piloting and targeting skills poaching Bothan sky dragons in his T-16.

*"Mauler" Mithel, DS-61-2 (Ordinary Fast 4/Dedicated 4)*
Type: Human
Size: Medium
CR: 6
Hit Points: 42 hp (4d8+4 plus 4d6+4)
Mas: 13
Init: +4
Speed: 30 ft (30 ft)
Defense: 25 (Class +8, +4 Dex, +3 equipment armour)
BAB/Grp: +6 / +7
FS/Reach: 5 ft/ 5 ft
Attacks: +8 melee unarmed strike (1d3+1 nonlethal), +10 ranged blaster pistol (3d8, 20x2, fire, 40 ft, 50 box)
Special Attacks: Co-Ordinate Attack, Stunning Shot
Special Qualities: Co-Ordinate Defense, Formation Flying, Vader's Finest, Vader's Wingman
Allegiances: Galactic Empire
Saves: Fort +3, Reflex +8, Will +3
Reputation: +4
Abilities: Str 14, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 8
Occupation: Military (Knowledge Tactics, Pilot)
Skills: Balance +6, Computer Use +6, Drive +6, Knowledge Tactics +6, Jump +2, Listen +5, Hide +5, Move Silently +7, Navigate +4, Pilot +14, Profession (Soldier) +4, Read/write Common, Search +4, Spot +5, Survival +4, Tumble +6  
Feats: Simple Weapons Proficiency, Light Armour Proficiency, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Starship Operation (Ultralight), Starship Gunnery, Starship Dodge, Starship Strafe, Starship Battle Run, Starship Weapon Focus (Laser cannon)
Possessions: TIE Pilot Armour, Blaster Pistol, 3 power packs, comlink (military radio)

*Combat*
Mithel, DS-61-2, flies as Darth Vader's left wingman, always staying close to him, providing protection and covering fire for the Dark Lord of the Sith. Rarely flies without Darth Vader, but when he does, is a steward defender of the squadron's commander.

*Imperial Indoctoration*
Due to the physical and mental conditioning members of the Imperial academies receive, graduates are conditioned and are incredibly loyal to the Empire and the Emperor. Imperials gain +1 to saves against fear and +1 to all Cha checks related to their allegiance: Galactic Empire.

*Co-Ordinate Attack*
When the TIE Pilot is part of a wing made up of other TIE Pilots, each TIE pilot successfully using the Aid Other action to increase the wing commander's attack roll also adds half their weapon damage, similar to fire-linked weapons. This is due to the pilots training to work together for concentrated attacks.

*Co-Ordinate Defense*
Not only is TIE pilot training help to co-ordinate their attacks, but also for their defense. Instead of the normal +1 cover bonus to the wing commander's Defense, adds the normal +1 plus an additional +1 per 2 wingman in the wing.

*Formation Flying*
Due to their extensive training in flying in groups and co-ordinating their movements, allowing them to move in large groups. TIE pilots can create a wing of up to 8 TIE fighters of the same type. However for each craft above the standard four increases any Pilot checks DC's for maneuvers by +1.

*Vader's Finest*
When flying with Darth Vader present in a fighter craft participating in battle, Black Squadron Pilots gain +1 morale bonus to Attack, Defense, Saves and Pilot checks. If a Black Squadron Pilot fails a Pilot check by less than 5, they can re-roll, but must accept the second result even if it is lower than the first.
If the Black Squadron Pilot is part of the same wing as Darth Vader, when Darth Vader can make use of Co-Ordinate Attack with each Black Squadron Pilot adding 75% (three-quarters) of their weapon damage, and Co-Ordinate Defense with each additional Black Squadron pilot adding +1 Defense to Darth Vader instead of +1 per 2 wingman, and each Black Squadron Pilot gains +1 Defense for every 2 members of the wing.

*Stunning Shot*
Black Squadron Pilots are skilled at disabling opponents. The pilot can choose to make a Stunning shot, reducing damage by 2 die and the struck target is shaken for 1 round on a failed Fort save DC 19: all passengers and crew take -2 to attack, saving and skill checks for 1 round

*Vader's Wingman*
When flying in the same wing as Darth Vader, gains a +2 morale bonus to Attack, Defense, Saves and Pilot checks instead of the +1 from Vader's Finest. While in a wing with Darth Vader, if Darth Vader is attacked by a missile or torpedo type of weapon, can use an attack of opportunity to destroy the missile/torpedo, making an attack roll at -2. If the attack roll beats the attack roll of the attacking ship the missile or torpedo is destroyed.
If Vader is attacked by a projectile or energy weapon, Mithel can move into the path of the attack using an attack of opportunity and become the target of the attack instead. Mithel can make a Reflex save to half the damage he suffers.
If Darth Vader uses Co-Ordinate Defense, Mithel grants an additional +2 to Defense.

*Starship Weapon Focus*
Choose a specific starship weapon, such as a heavy plasma cannon or maser cannon. You are extremely effective with that weapon.
Prerequisites: Starship Gunnery.
Benefit: You gain a +1 to attack rolls  and plus one die of the weapon’s damage die type – when using your chosen weapon.

*Black 2 T.I.E./LN Starfighter*
Black 2 is the TIE/LN assigned to DS-61-2, "Mauler" Mithel, as part of Black Squadron that flies with Darth Vader. It has been modified for improved maneuverability to allow Mithel to better cover Darth Vader, and with his skills with the weapons, this TIE is deadlier than standard TIEs. At the time of the Battle of Yavin, there were 27 flames drawn on the hull to indicate how many rebels were destroyed by Black 2.

*Black 2 T.I.E. Starfighter (PL6)*
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Fighter
Size: Huge (-2)
Tactical Speed: 4500 ft
Defense: 23 (10 base -2 size +8 Class +4 Dex) +3 Dodge (while moving), +4 vs missiles
Flat-Footed Defense: 16 (10 base - 2 size +8 Class)
Autopilot Defense:
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 6d20 (120 hp)
Initiative Modifier: +4
Pilot's Class Bonus: +8
Pilot's Dex Modifier: +4
Gunner's Attack Bonus: +11
Length: 20.1 ft
Weight: 6,700 lbs
Targeting System Bonus: +1
Crew: 1
Passenger Capacity: 0
Cargo Capacity: 100 lbs
Grapple Modifier:
Base PDC: 36
Restriction: Res (+2)

Attack:
2 fire-linked laser +10 ranged 10d8, 20, fire, 3000 ft, s/a

Attack of Opportunity:

Bonuses:
Due to the small size and design, the TIE/LN starfighter enjoys a +2 bonus to Pilot checks for stunt maneuvers.

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Twin Engine, Improved Thrust, Improved Agility, Narrow Profile, Simple Controls, Ejector Seat
Engines: Ion engine
Armour: Polymeric
Defense Systems:
Sensors: Class II, Targeting System, Missile Lock Alert
Communications: Radio Transceiver
Weapons: 2 Laser cannons
Grappling Systems:

*Improved Agility*
This craft has been modified with improved thrusters for greater maneuverability, the TIE gains a +3 Dodge bonus to defense, which stacks with any other Dodge bonuses the pilot has. This bonus applies to anyone targeting the TIE, and not just one specific target the pilot designates.

*Narrow Profile*
Due to the small cockpit of the TIE/LN, but the large wing area from the sides, any attack that would normally strike the TIE/LN starfighter has a 50% chance of missing due to passing through the empty space around the ball body between the wings.

*Simple Controls*
The TIE/LN starfighter has extremely simple controls, allowing someone without Starship Operations feat to only suffer -2 to Pilot checks with the TIE starfighter, and only gain half the bonus from the TIE's Agile properties.

*Ejector Seat*
The cockpit is fitted with a seat that has rocket boasters, and designed to quickly blast away the canopy, or top hatch to eject the seat and pilot to safety in the event the craft is destroyed immediately. Upon the craft reaching 0 hit points, the ejection system will eject the pilot safely away. However if the craft would be destroyed (see table 7-5 for destruction threshold, d20 Future pg 113 for negative hit points for ship type) by the attack that bought the equipped craft to 0 and below, the ejection seat still ejects the pilot, but must make a Reflex save DC 18, failure the pilot suffers half damage from the ship's destruction (10d6), success means the pilot only suffers 1/4 the damage (5d6). The pilot must have a space suit or other means to survive the vacuum of space. If the ship is destroyed while in a planetary atmosphere, it is equipped with a parachute to safely land.
The ejector seat is also equipped with a distress beacon which can be programmed for either general distress on all frequencies, or set to only friendly forces.


*Backstabber, DS-61-3*
DS-61-3, also known as Backstabber, was a pilot in Black Squadron and flew as Darth Vader's right wingman. A Corellian human male, known for his viciousness in combat, known for attacks on Ralltiir and Mon Calamari, which increased Black Squadron's reputation.

*Backstabber, DS-61-3 (Ordinary Fast 4/Dedicated 4)*
Type: Human
Size: Medium
CR: 6
Hit Points: 43 hp (5d8+5 plus 3d6+3)
Mas: 13
Init: +2
Speed: 30 ft (30 ft)
Defense: 25 (Class +8, +4 Dex, +3 equipment armour)
BAB/Grp: +6 / +7
FS/Reach: 5 ft/ 5 ft
Attacks: +8 melee unarmed strike (1d3+1 nonlethal), +10 ranged blaster pistol (3d8, 20x2, fire, 40 ft, 50 box)
Special Attacks: Co-Ordinate Attack, Stunning Shot, Crippling Shot, Opportunist Strike
Special Qualities: Co-Ordinate Defense, Formation Flying, Vader's Finest, Vader's Wingman, Vicious
Allegiances: Galactic Empire
Saves: Fort +3, Reflex +7, Will +3
Reputation: +4
Abilities: Str 14, Dex 18, Con 12, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 8
Occupation: Military (Knowledge Tactics, Pilot)
Skills: Balance +5, Computer Use +6, Drive +5, Knowledge Tactics +6, Jump +2, Listen +5, Hide +5, Move Silently +6, Navigate +4, Pilot +13, Profession (Soldier) +4, Read/write Common, Search +4, Spot +5, Survival +4, Tumble +5  
Feats: Simple Weapons Proficiency, Light Armour Proficiency, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Starship Operation (Ultralight), Starship Gunnery, Starship Dodge, Starship Strafe, Starship Battle Run,
Possessions: TIE Pilot Armour, Blaster Pistol, 3 power packs, comlink (military radio),

*Combat*
Backstabber is quite vicious in combat, enjoying crippling ships and taking advantage of their disabled ships to deliver the killing strike. Quite famous for the attacks on Raltiir and Mon Calamari.

*Imperial Indoctoration*
Due to the physical and mental conditioning members of the Imperial academies receive, graduates are conditioned and are incredibly loyal to the Empire and the Emperor. Imperials gain +1 to saves against fear and +1 to all Cha checks related to their allegiance: Galactic Empire.

*Co-Ordinate Attack*
When the TIE Pilot is part of a wing made up of other TIE Pilots, each TIE pilot successfully using the Aid Other action to increase the wing commander's attack roll also adds half their weapon damage, similar to fire-linked weapons. This is due to the pilots training to work together for concentrated attacks.

*Co-Ordinate Defense*
Not only is TIE pilot training help to co-ordinate their attacks, but also for their defense. Instead of the normal +1 cover bonus to the wing commander's Defense, adds the normal +1 plus an additional +1 per 2 wingman in the wing.

*Formation Flying*
Due to their extensive training in flying in groups and co-ordinating their movements, allowing them to move in large groups. TIE pilots can create a wing of up to 8 TIE fighters of the same type. However for each craft above the standard four increases any Pilot checks DC's for maneuvers by +1.

*Vader's Finest*
When flying with Darth Vader present in a fighter craft participating in battle, Black Squadron Pilots gain +1 morale bonus to Attack, Defense, Saves and Pilot checks. If a Black Squadron Pilot fails a Pilot check by less than 5, they can re-roll, but must accept the second result even if it is lower than the first.
If the Black Squadron Pilot is part of the same wing as Darth Vader, when Darth Vader can make use of Co-Ordinate Attack with each Black Squadron Pilot adding 75% (three-quarters) of their weapon damage, and Co-Ordinate Defense with each additional Black Squadron pilot adding +1 Defense to Darth Vader instead of +1 per 2 wingman, and each Black Squadron Pilot gains +1 Defense for every 2 members of the wing.

*Stunning Shot*
Black Squadron Pilots are skilled at disabling opponents. The pilot can choose to make a Stunning shot, reducing damage by 2 die and the struck target is shaken for 1 round on a failed Fort save DC 19: all passengers and crew take -2 to attack, saving and skill checks for 1 round

*Crippling Shot*
Backstabber is quite vicious and cruel in combat, delighting in disabling craft and knowing the crew are feeling despair as they wait for their death. While piloting a starship, can take -4 to attack roll, and on a successful hit, the target ship is stunned for 1 round and engines are disabled for an additional round. If Backstabber scored a critical, the target is stunned for 2 rounds and engines are completely disabled, needing to be brought online manually by the crew.

*Opportunist Strike*
If an enemy ship is stunned or shaken within 1000 ft of Backstabber, he may use an attack of opportunity, at -3 to attack roll, attack the shaken or stunned starship.

*Vader's Wingman*
When flying in the same wing as Darth Vader, gains a +2 morale bonus to Attack, Defense, Saves and Pilot checks instead of the +1 from Vader's Finest. While in a wing with Darth Vader, if Darth Vader is attacked by a missile or torpedo type of weapon, can use an attack of opportunity to destroy the missile/torpedo, making an attack roll at -2. If the attack roll beats the attack roll of the attacking ship the missile or torpedo is destroyed.
If Vader is attacked by a projectile or energy weapon, Backstabber can move into the path of the attack using an attack of opportunity and become the target of the attack instead. Backstabber can make a Reflex save to half the damage he suffers.
If Darth Vader uses Co-Ordinate Attack, Backstabber grants an additional +2 to Attack.

*Vicious*
Backstabber is vicious in combat, delighting in crippling foes and targeting weakened foes. If attacking a shaken or stunned starship, Backstabber deals 25% more damage and critical threat range is increased by 1.


*Black 3 T.I.E./LN Starfighter*
Black 3 is piloted by DS-61-3, aka Backstabber, modified for increased maneuverability. Has a stylized image of a Corellian slice hound painted on the inner hatch.

*Black 3 T.I.E. Starfighter (PL6)*
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Fighter
Size: Huge (-2)
Tactical Speed: 4500 ft
Defense: 23 (10 base -2 size +8 Class +4 Dex) +3 Dodge (while moving), +4 vs missiles
Flat-Footed Defense: 16 (10 base - 2 size +8 Class)
Autopilot Defense:
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 6d20 (120 hp)
Initiative Modifier: +4
Pilot's Class Bonus: +8
Pilot's Dex Modifier: +4
Gunner's Attack Bonus: +10
Length: 20.1 ft
Weight: 6,700 lbs
Targeting System Bonus: +1
Crew: 1
Passenger Capacity: 0
Cargo Capacity: 100 lbs
Grapple Modifier:
Base PDC: 36
Restriction: Res (+2)

Attack:
2 fire-linked laser +8 ranged 9d8, 20, fire, 3000 ft, s/a

Attack of Opportunity:

Bonuses:
Due to the small size and design, the TIE/LN starfighter enjoys a +2 bonus to Pilot checks for stunt maneuvers.

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Twin Engine, Improved Thrust, Improved Agility, Narrow Profile, Simple Controls, Ejector Seat
Engines: Ion engine
Armour: Polymeric
Defense Systems:
Sensors: Class II, Targeting System, Missile Lock Alert
Communications: Radio Transceiver
Weapons: 2 Laser cannons
Grappling Systems:

*Improved Agility*
This craft has been modified with improved thrusters for greater maneuverability, the TIE gains a +3 Dodge bonus to defense, which stacks with any other Dodge bonuses the pilot has. This bonus applies to anyone targeting the TIE, and not just one specific target the pilot designates.

*Narrow Profile*
Due to the small cockpit of the TIE/LN, but the large wing area from the sides, any attack that would normally strike the TIE/LN starfighter has a 50% chance of missing due to passing through the empty space around the ball body between the wings.

*Simple Controls*
The TIE/LN starfighter has extremely simple controls, allowing someone without Starship Operations feat to only suffer -2 to Pilot checks with the TIE starfighter, and only gain half the bonus from the TIE's Agile properties.

*Ejector Seat*
The cockpit is fitted with a seat that has rocket boasters, and designed to quickly blast away the canopy, or top hatch to eject the seat and pilot to safety in the event the craft is destroyed immediately. Upon the craft reaching 0 hit points, the ejection system will eject the pilot safely away. However if the craft would be destroyed (see table 7-5 for destruction threshold, d20 Future pg 113 for negative hit points for ship type) by the attack that bought the equipped craft to 0 and below, the ejection seat still ejects the pilot, but must make a Reflex save DC 18, failure the pilot suffers half damage from the ship's destruction (10d6), success means the pilot only suffers 1/4 the damage (5d6). The pilot must have a space suit or other means to survive the vacuum of space. If the ship is destroyed while in a planetary atmosphere, it is equipped with a parachute to safely land.
The ejector seat is also equipped with a distress beacon which can be programmed for either general distress on all frequencies, or set to only friendly forces.


----------



## kronos182

*Adventure Corp Bases*
Adventure Corp offers a series of prefabricated buildings that can function as a base of operations for adventurers, mercenaries, other independent operators. These bases come in the form of several 53 foot long trailers with construction robots that assemble the building from the materials within, eventually becoming part of the structure itself functioning as the building's central computer and control system. The final building will appear as a generic warehouse type structure, or another type of building if programmed with the specifications. The building can be built within an existing building of existing or slightly larger size, which will hide the existence of the newer building.
These bases are made with reinforced materials, approximately 3 stories high, with a modular interior, typically set up with a large open area that has two, or more, roll up doors which are either ground level to allow vehicles to drive in, or dock level for trailers to back up to. This large area can easily be divided into smaller areas to serve as repair areas, manufacturing areas, storage, or any other purposes the owners wish. The rest of the interior is divided into various rooms of various sizes, but typically includes a reception style main entrance, 2d4 office style rooms, a large lunch style room with fridges, microwaves, stove and cupboards that can seat up to 20, locker room, 4 washrooms, two with showers, a caged storage area with heavy locks. Another 2d4 rooms which can be easily set up for other uses such as bedrooms, cells, or small storage areas.
The building can easily be hooked up to local power grid and water system, but also comes with solar panels, batteries and heavy gas or diesel powered generators to prove power, with water collection and purification system. The construction robots become the central computers for the building, which connects to an internal security, video, communications and fire suppression system, heating and cooling systems. The outside of the building has cameras which are part of the security and alarm system. Basic radio and phone system with high speed wireless internet communications is built in.
These bases typically have about 16,000 square feet, about 1500 ft by 4000 ft, but other sizes are available, up to 4000 ft by 4000 ft, with all interior space divided up into 3 floors. The building walls typically have 70 hit points per 10 ft by 10 ft area with hardness 15, layered to protect against standard armour piercing warheads being only 75% effective (reduce the warhead's ability to ignore hardness by 25%, rounding down).
PDC: 47 Takes 1 week to construct.

*Options
Reinforced Structure*
This uses stronger and more resistant materials, increased reinforcement of the walls and foundation. Increases hit points per 10 ft by 10 ft area by +15, increases hardness by +3. Can be applied up to 3 times. PDC: 40

*Basic Medical Bay*
Includes a basic medical sensor, basic tools and medicines that equal to Advanced First Aid and Surgical kits with at least enough supplies for 5 to 10 uses. A couple of beds and medical supplies. Types up 20 ft by 20 ft area. PDC 15

*Medical Bay, Expanded*
The expanded medical bay is larger, and more advanced than the basic medbay, including more diagnostic equipment, automatic diagnostic systems and automatic monitoring systems and possibly automatic drug dispensing systems. Able to treat about 20 people before requiring restacking. The medical database will also contain basic surgery instructions, information about common bacteria, diseases, poisons, toxins and venoms and treatments as well as supplies for treating them. Grants +1 to Knowledge: Earth and Life Sciences (in relation to medicine, biology, genetics) and Treat Injury. Requires 1 doctor, takes up a 30 ft by 50 ft area. PDC 25.

*Enhanced Medical Bay*
The enhanced medical bay can be added to any medical bay except the basic. This version has improved scanners, drug dispensers, systems for creating new medicines or anti-toxins from scratch. Grants +2 to Knowledge: earth and Life Sciences and Treat Injury. Anyone with at least 3 ranks in Treat Injury can benefit from the Surgery feat at -2 to Treat Injury checks. Anyone in the medbay taking complete bed rest (resting for 24 hours), the patient only needs to rest for 18 hours to gain the full benefits of complete bed rest. There will also be an isolation lab that will have two beds with separate oxygen supply, small autopsy area and 1d4 cold storage bays for dead bodies.
Requires at least 2 doctors, taking up a 100 ft by 100 ft area. PDC 35

*Chemistry Lab*
Small chemistry lab to allow creating or distilling chemicals, toxins, etc, granting +2 to Craft: Pharmaceutical and Chemical.
Takes up a 25 ft by 25 ft area. PDC 25

*Advanced Chemistry Lab*
A larger laboratory, capable of making complex chemicals, compounds and even explosives, granting +5 to Craft: Pharmaceutical and Chemical checks. Has several large storage takes for various chemicals and compounds. Takes up a 100 ft by 100 ft area, PDC 35.

*Science Lab Basic*
This is a lab designed for research, minor surveying, and studying whatever the crew happens to come across. The basic lab includes basic lab tools and sensors for performing research, studying samples of various types of materials from liquids, gases and solids. Includes many sample containers and shelving for holding samples, microscopes, small x-rays, chemical analyzing equipment, carbon dating systems, an isolation chamber for samples, heavy radiation shielding for any radioactive samples, fire suppression, ventilation systems for containing any poisonous or toxic fumes that might escape. Provides all the basic equipment of any science lab. Takes up a 75 ft by 75 ft area, PDC 30.

*Standard Science Lab*
This is a full lab for research, minor reverse engineering, studying and some surveying, cataloguing new specimens. Comes with all kinds of sensors, tools and equipment to conduct research and study specimens. Has everything in the basic science lab, but includes far more sample storage, 2 large isolation areas (each 15 ft by 15 ft) with independent environmental controls and oxygen supplies and two robotic arms for manipulating objects inside and special sterile pass through box in the wall and airock, 8 small isolation pods that are 4 ft by 4 ft that users can access the material with robotic arms or built in gloves. The isolation pods are all radiation shielded. The computers and equipment grants +2 to Knowledge: Earth and Life Sciences, Physical Sciences, Technology, Xeno-technology, Research. Comes with a small chemistry lab to allow creating or distilling chemicals, toxins, etc, granting +2 to Craft: Pharmaceutical and Chemical. The small workshop allows the study and assembly of small equipment (nothing larger than the size of a medium sized bookshelf), or for reverse engineering.
Uses up a 100 ft by 150 ft area PDC 36.

*Advanced Science Lab*
This lab has extensive and advanced equipment for research, cataloguing specimens, reverse engineering and crafting equipment. Grants +5 to Computer Use checks, Research, Craft Chemical and Pharmaceutical, Knowledge: Earth and Life Sciences, Physical Sciences, Technology and Xeno-technology, and +3 to Craft Mechanical and Electrical. The advanced lab has special ventilation systems and heavy radiation shielding granting anyone inside +4 to Fort saves against radiation from the event a sample not in an isolation chamber begins to emit radiation or if the ship itself is bombarded by heavy radiation. An incinerator (4 ft by 4 ft by 4 ft) for destroying harmful samples. 4 isolation areas and 16 isolation pods. The lab can be completely sealed from the rest of the ship with its own oxygen supply for 3 days.
Uses up a 200 ft by 300 ft area PDC 40.

*Workshop Basic*
This is a basic workshop, allowing for repairing equipment and crafting small replacement parts for most vehicles and equipment. Small inert ammunition can be crafted (bullets or railgun rounds but no specialty rounds that require chemicals, explosives or moving parts). Provides the tools for crafting electrical, mechanical and small structural items from simple hand weapons, electrical equipment, pieces for armour suits, small ship parts, small structural items, or repairing such items. Nothing larger than 6 ft by 4 ft by 4 ft in size. Has all the equipment to make Craft: Electrical, Mechanical, Structural and Repair checks without penalties. Has enough supplies on hand to create, or repair up to 400 lbs of gear, or 40 hp of items within the shop itself. More supplies can be carried in storage areas.
Uses up 50 ft by 50 ft area, PDC 34.

*Standard Workshop*
This is a standard workshop, able to make most items and repair them. There is enough space to repair, or even larger vehicles, with enough time and skill, an item of large size, such as bikes or small personal speeders, suits of armour and ship components up to that size. Grants +2 to Craft: Electrical, Mechanical, Structural and Repair checks. The shop carries enough supplies to create up to 1 ton of items, or 100 hp, but usually has direct access to cargo bay for ease of access to more supplies and move items for repair or built to and from the shop to the cargo bays or hanger.
Uses up a 75 ft by 75 ft area, PDC 38.

*Expanded Workshop*
This workshop is large, able to work on multiple large items or pool resources to work on an object up to gargantuan size, or 4 large objects at once. Has direct access to cargo bay or hanger. These shops can work on more complex items, and with skilled crew, can assemble small fighter craft, with the correct components on hand. Grants +4 to Craft: Electrical, Mechanical, Structural and Repair checks, carries enough supplies for up to 5 tons of items, or 200 hp.
Uses up a 100 ft by 100 ft area, PDC 43.

*Heavy Workshop*
This workshop can work on items up to huge size, or smaller. Exactly the same as the Expanded Workshop, just larger and can support the heavier weight of larger ships or equipment being created and the equipment to move them between the workshop and cargo bay or hanger. Same bonuses, but objects of large size or smaller have craft and repair times reduced by 25%. Holds enough supplies in the workshop for 15 tons of items or 300 hp to be created or repaired, additional supplies must be held in cargo bays.
Takes up a 150 ft by 150 ft area, PDC 49.

*Advanced Workshop*
This workshop has more advanced equipment, and is added to any workshop except the basic workshop. Comes equipped with Electricomp and Mechanicomp sensors (+4 to Repair checks), grants +4 to Craft: Electrical, Mechanical and Structural checks. Repair times are reduced by 25%, but not crafting time.
Uses up an additional 5 tons of cargo per ship type, increase PDC +4.

*Chapel*
This is a small chapel, consecrated by priests, with confessional, crucifix, selection of holy texts. Performing divine magic within the chapel gains an additional die, or fixed values are increased by 50%, durations are increased by double. Takes up 30 ft by 50 ft area. PDC 31

*Magic Laboratory*
This laboratory is designed to create magical potions, with various magical wards and filled with a basic chemical lab with additional magical items and equipment. Grants +2 to checks making magical potions and items. Takes up 30 ft by 30 ft area. PDC 33

*Nonlethal Security System*
If someone breaks into the building, an automated system, or triggered manually by someone at the controls, can trigger countermeasures. Typically restraints or gas that causes intruders to lose consciousness. Restraints target must make Reflex save DC 17 or be restrained, typically made of launchable globs of hardening goo, plastic bands fired from concealed launchers. Strength DC 22 to break.
Gas requires Fort DC 15 or be rendered unconscious for 1d4 hours, gas lingers for 15 minutes before dissipating. Either method has typically 10 uses per entrance or secured area.
PDC 35 Lic (+1)

*Retractable Weapons*
A concealed retractable mount with tracking system fitted with weapon of choice. Search DC 19 to find the concealed weapon, weapon has +5 to attack rolls, has enough ammunition for typically 2 reloads. PDC weapon PDC + 10. Res to Mil (+2 to +3)

*Secret Entrance*
This is an entrance that is concealed and accessible from a short distance away that leads underground into the building, about 200 feet away from the building.
Search DC 21 to find. Large personnel door PDC 23, large vehicle 25. PDC +1 per additional 50 ft from the building.

*Retractable Roof Access*
This modifies the roof to open to allow VTOL craft, or flying characters to leave through the roof of the building.
PDC: 24


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Adventure Corp... was this one of the groups we homebrew or it it from another Fictional franchise? Sorry to ask.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Adventure Corp... was this one of the groups we homebrew or it it from another Fictional franchise? Sorry to ask.



It's one I made up. They can function as information brokers, place to get jobs. I uploaded some vans that can function as mobile bases or mobile labs and the like.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK, cool. Thanks, dude.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> OK, cool. Thanks, dude.



PCs need a place to call home. I'm probably going to make some small space stations as well at some point.
Still thinking of how to make some 'game' style upgrades that provide bonuses for the players.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Sounds cool.


----------



## Hinthas

I like how this is setup for a Modular format. If I ever get to run the game that I want, the Adventure Corp prefab buildings make for a great air droppable or shuttle deployed system. Could make for an interesting game of having to re-secure an Adventure Corp prefab unit and then try to work out the rest of the mission. It almost sounds like the Empyrian Galactic game I just got on Steam.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Huh.... thinking about it... how do you guys think that one of those "quick fabricator" gadgets from survival games (ex. Subnautica) could work with this game? Obviously it's something like, you need the gadget to have some plans in its memory (either prefab files or you program them in) and the necessary materials to assemble the building/device.

A Fiction that comes from one of these games... well... I guess that they get, on top of other benefits, some kind of bonus to scavenging and cobbling together devices in extremely adverse situations.


----------



## kronos182

Hinthas said:


> I like how this is setup for a Modular format. If I ever get to run the game that I want, the Adventure Corp prefab buildings make for a great air droppable or shuttle deployed system. Could make for an interesting game of having to re-secure an Adventure Corp prefab unit and then try to work out the rest of the mission. It almost sounds like the Empyrian Galactic game I just got on Steam.



That is how some of these bases are delivered to the clients.. air dropped by various air craft that are available.
I did post trucks that can act as small mobile bases, labs, etc.
Will do some more add-ons. And probably some airborne mobile bases (who wants a helicarrier).
And some small space stations as well.

Quick Fabricators sounds like Replicators from Star Trek, and there is a version in RAW d20 Future/Future Tech, although the Star Trek ones are a bit better.


----------



## Hinthas

In John Ringo's Posleen series, he mentions Autofactories where you just added raw materials and then the factory churned out whatever was needed. He did another series called the Troy Rising series where he added AI's with personality types to run them. The truck mounted units remind me of the Mobile Construction Units from the Command & Conquer games.

Helicarriers?!? Do you even HAVE to ask? Absolutely, bring them on!!!!


----------



## kronos182

Hinthas said:


> In John Ringo's Posleen series, he mentions Autofactories where you just added raw materials and then the factory churned out whatever was needed. He did another series called the Troy Rising series where he added AI's with personality types to run them. The truck mounted units remind me of the Mobile Construction Units from the Command & Conquer games.
> 
> Helicarriers?!? Do you even HAVE to ask? Absolutely, bring them on!!!!



I haven't made the helicarriers yet.. but on to do list. Maybe even some helicarrier-like vehicles as I've got some pictures of similar vehicles on my computer somewhere.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Like the one from "Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow"?

On that end... the robots from that film (and the Mechanical Monsters of that Fleischer Superman short, which are pretty much an inspiration for that film's design) sound like cool monsters.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Like the one from "Sky Captain and the World of Tomorrow"?
> 
> On that end... the robots from that film (and the Mechanical Monsters of that Fleischer Superman short, which are pretty much an inspiration for that film's design) sound like cool monsters.



something I could work on.. I need to re-watch that movie and see what I can do.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK, cool.


----------



## kronos182

*Graboids*
An ancient species of creature that had been thought to have been wiped out long ago. Native to desert regions, they rarely stray far from their breeding grounds.
The most common encountered graboid is the standard graboid also known as dirt dragons, an ivertebrate species, able to grow up to 30 feet long, and about 6 feet across at its widest point, weighing 10 to 20 tons. Their heads consist of a massive black armoured beak, which it uses to push aside dirt whilst digging. The beak opens up like a grotesque flower, it consists of a wide upper jaw, a thinner lower jaw, and a pair of hooked mandibles on either side, measuring three feet long. Inside the mouth are a trio of long, powerful serpent-like tentacles, which are prehensile and have a reach of at least 10 feet. Each tentacle has a mouth, teeth and two pairs of horn-like projections on the upper and lower jaw, and are used primarily to grab targets and pull them into the graboid's stomach, but can be used in other ways, such as sensing very subtle vibrations and feeling around.
The hide of the graboid is thick and leather, with rough, pebbly texture, giving them a reptilian appearance, which gives them resistance to damage. Combined with their incredible strength, makes them difficult to kill.


*Graboid*
Type: monstrosity/beast
Size: huge (-2)
CR: 5
Hit Points: 103 (9d12+45)
Mas: 31
Init: +0
Speed: burrow 60 ft, 20 ft on ground
Defense: 13 (-2 size +5 natural)
BAB/Grp: +6/+1 / +10* grapple
FS/Reach: 15 ft x 15 ft / 10 ft
Attacks: 3 Tentacles +11 melee 20 ft reach (2d4+1 each), or Bite +11 melee (5d6+5) and 3 tentacles +9 melee 20 ft reach (2d4+1 each)
Special Attacks: Swallow
Special Qualities: blindsight 40 ft, tremorsense 60 ft, eyeless, metamorphosis, improved grab, DR 10, tremendous strength.
Allegiances:
Saves: Fort +10, Reflex +5, Will +3
Reputation:
Abilities: Str 20 (+5), Dex 11 (+0), Con 21 (+5), Int 12 (+1), Wis 10 (+0), Cha 5 (-3)
Skills: Listen +10, Search +5*, Spot +5*
Feats: multiattack

*Combat*
Graboids lurk underground just below the surface, and if they sense prey, they will slowly extend their tentacles through the ground to grab a target and pull it down into its mouth. If the target struggles, it will burst through the ground and bite the target and swallow it. They can be startled by large explosions on the ground.

*Tentacles*
The graboid attacks with three tentacles, and each one that successfully hits initiates a grapple if the target isn't grappled, then each adds +4 to grapple checks. Each tentacle can grapple a separate target. The tentacles can be destroyed if dealt 20 points of damage each, but if grappled with a target, the target suffers half damage.

*Improved Grab*
When the graboid bites a target, it automatically initiates a grapple and if it succeeds it can attempt to swallow the target. For each tentacle that successfully hit and grapple the same target, gaints +4 to its grapple checks.

*Swallow*
The graboid may attempt to swallow one of the creatures it has grappled. The target must be large sized or smaller, and either break the grapple, or beat a Strength check DC 13. A save means the creature has managed to keep outside the mouth, while swallowed creatures a blind and restrained, has total cover against attacks and other effects outside the graboid and suffers 2d6 points of acid damage each round. If the target can deal 20 points of damage or more in a single turn, using slashing, piercing or ballistic weapons of small size, the graboid must make a Fort save DC 13+ damage dealt or regurgitate the swallowed creature up to 10 ft away. If the graboid is killed, the swallowed creature is no longer restrained, and can escape as a full round action.

*Eyeless*
Graboids are immune to gaze attacks, visual effects, illusions, and other attack forms that rely on sight.

*Metamorphosis*
After living for several weeks, and eating sufficient amount of food, a graboid dies, but its tongues, or tentacles, begin the transformation into Shriekers. Once the Shrieker is born, it blows out the side of the dead graboid.

*Tremendous Strength*
While the graboid is underground, it's strength is considered to be 30 for purposes of carrying weight, able to drag, or push incredible weights without slowing down. It can easily pull cars underground, and if a harness is attached, it can pull several tons easily at full speed.


----------



## kronos182

*Shrieker*
Shriekers are the next step in graboid life cycle, except the African graboid, appears similar to the graboid's 'head', large mouth and a bloated body about 5 and a half feet long, about 3 feet tall, with a pair of legs with three toes on their feet, and a short, stump-like tail. Shriekers loose their ability to sense their surroundings by vibrations, and instead have thermal sensing organs, able to detect the heat signatures of living beings, as well has other sources of heat like engines, heaters, etc. Shriekers also produce asexually, able to 'birth' a Shrieker fetus within hours after its birth after eating sufficient amount of food (equal to about 500 lbs of food), which can allow a Shrieker population to grow exponentially quickly. The beak mouth is very similar to the graboids, only smaller, but instead of three tentacles it has a single semi prehensile tongue.
Luckily Shriekers can only breed more Shriekers during a 12 hour period in a day, for a couple of weeks. After it has lived for about 2d4+1 weeks, it can metamorphosis into a Blaster

*Shrieker*
Type: monstrosity/beast
Size: medium
CR: 3
Hit Points: 68 (8d8+32)
Mas: 19
Init: +3
Speed: burrow 60 ft
Defense: 18 (+5 natural +3 Dex)
BAB/Grp: +4/ +5 grapple
FS/Reach: 5 ft x 5 ft / 5 ft
Attacks: Bite +6 (2d6+3)
Special Attacks: Shriek
Special Qualities: blindsight 60 ft, thermal vision, eyeless, breeding, metamorphosis, improved grab, DR 10.
Allegiances:
Saves: Fort +7, Reflex +7, Will +3
Reputation: +2
Abilities: Str 13 (+1), Dex 17 (+3), Con 19 (+4), Int 12 (+1), Wis 10 (+0), Cha 5 (-3)
Skills: Listen +10, Search +5*, Spot +5*
Feat: Weapon Focus Bite

*Combat*
Shriekers live to eat and breed, and will move about in groups hunting down more food. They attack primarily by biting, but will use their Shriek ability deafen their prey to make it easier for their food to detect them as they chase them down.

*Eyeless*
Shriekers are immune to gaze attacks, visual effects, illusions, and other attack forms that rely on sight.

*Thermal Vision*
The Shrieker's blindsight is expressed through seeing the heat signatures of other creatures.

*Breeding*
Every 24 hours, with sufficient food, the Shrieker produces 1d4-1 offspring that quickly mature into adulthood in 12 hours. Young Shriekers have half hitpoints, attack bonus and damage, can't use their Shriek ability.

*Shriek*
The Shrieker emits an ear splitting shriek once every 1d4 rounds. All creatures that are not immune to sound based attacks in a 50 foot area around the Shrieker, must make a Fort save DC 15 or be deafened for 1 minute. Those that save successfully are immune to this effect for the next 24 hours.

*Metamorphosis*
After a few weeks, 2d4+1 weeks, the Shrieker undergoes another metamorphosis and becomes a blaster.


----------



## kronos182

*Blaster*
The Blaster is the final stage in the graboid life cycle. It appears as a thinner version of the Shrieker, with two sail-like structures on the sides of their body that they use to glide with, with a third dorsal sail that extends from the spine down the back and tail. In order to take flight, they shake and quiver their tails and backsides, which mixes two liquids to produce an explosion of flames from their rear with enough force to launch them in the air. After awhile of life, the Blaster can lay several eggs which will eventually hatch into graboids.

*Blaster*
Type: monstrosity/beast
Size: medium
CR: 4
Hit Points: 6768 (9d8+36)
Mas: 19
Init: +3
Speed: 40 ft, fly 50
Defense: 18 (+5 natural +3 Dex)
BAB/Grp: +4/ +5 grapple
FS/Reach: 5 ft x 5 ft / 5 ft
Attacks: Bite +7 (2d6+3)
Special Attacks: Flameburst
Special Qualities: blindsight 60 ft, thermal vision, eyeless, improved grab, DR 10.
Allegiances:
Saves: Fort +7, Reflex +7, Will +3
Reputation: +2
Abilities: Str 13 (+1), Dex 17 (+3), Con 19 (+4), Int 12 (+1), Wis 10 (+0), Cha 5 (-3)
Skills: Listen +10, Search +8*, Spot +8*
Feat: Weapon Focus Bite, Fly-By Attack

*Combat*
Blasters prefer to attack from the air, diving and biting prey, and even using their flameburst to burn opponents from the air. One tactic they use is to allow an opponent to approach from the rear then using their flameburst then taking off afterwards.

*Eyeless*
Blasters are immune to gaze attacks, visual effects, illusions, and other attack forms that rely on sight.

*Thermal Vision*
The Blaster's blindsight is expressed through seeing the heat signatures of other creatures.

*Flameburst*
The blaster shoots a jet of flame from a gland on its rear. This jet of flame shoots in a 5 foot wide, 15 foot long line. Creatures caught must make a Reflex save DC 17, taking 6d6 damage on a failed save, half on a successful save.
Additionally this launches the blaster forward 20 ft, which it could use to launch itself in the air or remain on the ground. The blaster doesn't move if there is an obstacle in the way or if it is restrained.


----------



## kronos182

First draft of Spice Melange. Doesn't feel quite done.. but it's a good base. Suggestions?
There was talk on the Discord server about graboid produced spice, and Beetlejuice sandworm spice.. eventually.

*Spice Melange*
Spice Melange, commonly referred to simply as 'the spice', was a naturally produced awareness spectrum narcotic that formed a fundamental block of commerce and technological development, and found only on the planet Arrakis, also known as Dune.  It also played an important role in travel and cultural development as it is vital for space travel by enabling navigators to safely guide space ships through warp space.
Spice, depending on how it's processed, and used, is usually orange in colour, and can be used to make paper, fibres for cloth, or chemical explosives. It can be refined to create spice essence or spice gas, and in most forms smelled and tasted like cinnamon.
Spice used in heavy doses, and particularly in gas form, is used by Space Guild Navigators, allowing them to plot courses across interstellar distances and fold space for near instantaneous travel.

*Spice Melange Solid*
This form of Spice is typically a small block, or cube, about the size of a sugar cube, and is the most common form of consuming Spice, and can be broken down and mixed into food, but dilutes its effects. When consumed, it can awaken dormant parts of the human mind and encourage expanded sensory perceptions. In some humans, it large doses it can lead to expanded mental powers such as prescience. Spice is quite addictive, and users must make Will save once daily DC 10 +1 per 2 doses taken, or feel withdrawal and need their next dose of Spice. Withdrawal causes shakes and sluggish mind, -1 to Dex related skills and checks and Intelligence based checks.
Sustained use, at least 1 dose daily for at least 6 months, causes some physical effects, causing eyes to become discoloured so the entire eye would be stained blue. Heavy use (10 or more doses daily) can create a huge physical dependency that could radically alter the entire body, seen more with use of Spice gas, which is used by Guild Navigators.
1 dose grants the consumer +4 to Sense Motive, Listen, Spot and Search checks, as well as +2 to Reflex. A single dose lasts for 4 hours. If additional doses are taken daily, the bonus to Sense Motive, Listen, Spot and Search are reduced by 1 for every 2 doses.
Weight: 1 oz
PDC: 19 for 5 doses.
Restriction: Res (+2)
Note: If at least 2 doses are consumed daily for 1 year, the user's life is extended by 6 months, and permanently gains +1 to Fort saves.. Thus long term use can extend one's life by years.
Special: Some people who take a minimum of 5 doses at once can develop mental abilities, such as precognition, telepathy and similar abilities, a 15% chance of this happening, and then only lasts for half the duration of the effects of Spice. Gains 1-3 psionic powers, with power points equal to their Intelligence score. The psionic power level can't be higher than the recepient's Intelligence Modifier, with a minimum level of 0 for no or negative Intelligence modifier.


----------



## kronos182

*Battleworld*

Thanks to the Cluless virus, many worlds that didn't exist before came into being, one of those is Battleworld. While Battleworld was originally created by the Beyonder from pieces of other worlds as a place where various heroes and villains and innocents alike where brought together to fight for the Beyonder's amusement, it has become even more pieced together with even more pieces of worlds added to its make up. While primarily made of pieces of worlds from the Marvel multiverse, some others have been added and are interacting with each other.
Battleworld today is primarily home to variations of Marvel Fictions, but other groups have laid claim to areas of their own.
Battleworld is still used as a place of combat, many using it as a place to train elite warriors, have gladiator contests or a place to settle disputes by trail by combat. This is due to Battleworld being designed to promote and support combat. The only rules that are enforced, partly due to some unknown force and the established houses, are trail by combats are not to be interrupted by any third parties, the rules of such trails are simple and straight forward, stated before the fight is started. To attack another faction must be declared, although minor border skirmishes seem to slip by this rule as long as combat is amongst small numbers and does not happen often. Raiding another faction is only tolerated if done to facilities along the borders of the factions and are not common occurrences.
Other forms of combat are open, such as gladiatorial fights, border skirmishes between houses, raids on mining and other resources. However open war must be declared, no sneak attacks are allowed. Sneak attacks include using stealth to move units into areas and attack without warning. The use of mines is only allowed for defense of important facilities in a limited numbers, and never used to blockade cities.
Also combat in civilian areas is forbidden and avoided if at all possible. Military, scientific and similar type facilities are to be built away or with a buffer zone between them and any civilian areas. Arenas are exception to this rule, but must be designed to be able to contain any potential powers that could destroy large areas. Brawls that do not lead to serious property damage or risk to civilians are allowed but dealt with by local authorities quickly in civilian areas.
These rules while enforced by the factions of Battleworld, are also enforced by an unknown force, that manifests in bright lights that will stop the rule breakers after they take the action that breaks the rules. This stopping can be merely immobilizing them and allowing the victims attack the attacker, or disintegrating the attackers slowly and painfully, leaving their equipment and gear for the victims to claim as their own.

There are several major players on Battleworld currently, *House of Iron*, based on ideas from Tony Stark, a technological wonderland with advanced technologies, protection and knowledge, but lead by an AI left after an Alternate of Tony Stark disappeared.
*Temple of Vishanti*, home to magic users originally lead by a variant of Sorcerer Supreme Dr Strange, is situated on a series of 6 islands in a circle west of the main continent.
The *Spider-Guild*, also known as Spider-Island, although not really an island, with large urban built up areas with tall buildings and towers to allow easy web swinging, although parts of it is war torn and being rebuilt after disastrous encounters with Symbiotes. Many members of the Spider-Guild are spies and an unknown amount are found in other houses, always watching and looking out for the Guild's interests and potential trouble that can cause countless loss of innocent lives.
*Asgardian Republic* is home to many displaced Asgardians, and descendants of those originally brought to Battleworld, living as they did before, with their warriors enjoying the chance of fairly constant combat. The whole of the Republic is covered in unmelting ice, which can make the area unhospitable to non-Asgardians if not in one of the cities.
*Patriot Garrison*, north of the Spider-Guild, is made from the shattered pieces of an alternate Earth where Howard Stark was shot instead of Dr. Erskine. The Patriot Garrison looks and feels very much like the United States in the 1940s and 1950s, although with some advanced technology, but not as advance as the technological advancement was slowed greatly without the influence of Howard Stark, and later his son Tony. The Patriot Garrison is more about manpower than firepower, with an abundance of Super Soldiers thanks to Dr. Erskine living and able to produce more of the super soldier serum.
*Gamma Horde*, a land of deserts and rocky mountains, and some gamma irradiated areas such as the Green Desert, home to tribes of Hulks, who were once united but now a scattering of tribes that fight amongst themselves but do come together for short periods for various reasons.
*Pyramid X* is a desert area ruled by an alternate of Apocalypse, a land for mutants with advanced genetic engineering combined with Celestial technology. Styled on Egyptian aesthetics, this strict kingdom can be a haven for mutants, if they follow the rules.
*The Kingdom of Wakanda*, is based on Wakanda, as a part of it was taken to Battleworld. Just like Wakanda on Earth, they are technologically advanced, based on Vibranium technology.

Besides these factions, each area has resources that helps each faction function, such as vibranium in Wakanda, small amounts of adamantium and vibranium and plenty of other exotic materials such as palladium, in House of Iron, Uru in the Asgardian Republic, etc. While these resources can be found in other parts of the planet, other resources are also popping up, such as dilithium, Tiberium, small amounts of beskar, and other materials from other Fiction universes are found in limited quantities in various locations. An interesting fact of these locations is there is a fixed amount, and once it runs out, it slowly replenishes over time. The leading theory for this is with limited locations it promotes skirmishes or gladiator trial by combat for mining rights to the locations, promotes factions to stay and develop technology based on the material and test it in various gladiator trials and combat.

*House of Iron*
A Suit of Armour around the World.

House of Iron

Capital: Armoured City
Leader: Chief Executive Officer, Stark Prime, AI
Highest Elevation: 3,333 feet (top of new Stark Tower)

*History*
When Stark Tower was first forcefully brought to Battleworld by Maestro, it wasn’t as large an upset for Tony Stark as some might assume. Imprisonment and dire stakes are what first made Tony put hammer to metal and forge an Iron Man suit, and from this tragic situation, a new Age of Iron would rise. For a time, while The Battleworld was being forged by war…the House of Iron stood as a shining beacon of hope. Innovation and betterment were the only missions of this safe-haven. Enemies were faced on the battlefield, but many foes were turned to friends when shown the wonders of Stark Tech and the safety of dwelling in the Armored City.
Much time passed, and innovation allowed for surprisingly long life-spans. The aging Tony Stark grew more and more reclusive, often disappearing into Stark Tower or off on “Diplomatic missions” for months, if not years. Following a tragic accident during an Extremis experiment, which nearly levelled an entire territory, Stark Prime (the official AI simulacrum of Tony Stark) announced that automated protocols had been enacted and he would be acting CEO for the foreseeable future. Additionally, all Stark Technology suits’ OS shifted overnight from being J.A.R.V.I.S. assisted to Stark Prime monitored.
There remains a strong belief that all other Houses could be improved with the addition of Stark Technology. However, that technology comes with the price of Stark Prime as an ever-present failsafe. Sadly, not everyone has been open to the idea of a Stark on their shoulder. There is always hope that with time they will see the advantages of a world united under the banner of the House of Iron.

*SYSTEM OF GOVERNMENT*
Technocracy – Since all citizens of the House of Iron are also counted as employees, the country itself is run as a business. Voting participation is a constant 100% as it is done via the company issued Stark-Suits in exchange for OS upgrades. An elected board of directors function to enact the will of the people while committees and consultative bodies assist with planning and communication. All of it assisted and overseen by the Chief Executive Officer.

*Current State*
Thanks to Cluless virus and many alternates of Stark Industries, House of Iron has seen some sudden influx of innovation or acquiring technology, sometimes by purchasing, stealing or other means to add to its forces and knowledge, especially any Stark Tech it doesn't already have. Although House of Iron is wary of any nanotechnology puts any found under extreme scrutiny before using any.

*Territories*
The House of Iron takes up a wide stretch along the lower section of the main continent, with the Spider-Guild north of it, the Kingdom of Wakanda to the west, Asgardian Republic to the East. The southern border is unclaimed wild lands at the moment, with occasional raids from roving gangs searching for resources.

_Extremis City_ - The former workshop for Nanotech which has been corrupted by the Extremis project, now a somber monument to a failed experiment.

_Stark Expo_ - A year-round exposition of where the brightest humans of House of Iron pool their resources, share their collective vision and attempt to spark a light for a brighter future.

_Armoured City_ - The most protected area of the House of Iron. Base of operations for top researchers and innovators in the iconic Stark Tower, similar to the one found in the Marvel Cinematic Universe. The capital of House of Iron

_The Ten Rings_ - not much information known, a military facility with Chinese design aesthetics

_Avengers Compound_ - A now-abandoned base of operations for the disbanded Avengers team. Structures which have been deemed stable are now primarily utilized for storage.

_Palladium Mines_ - Palladium is important element which help powers Arc Reactor Tech.

_Iron Mongery_ - An industrial Armour Forge. Utilized to keep a steady supply of suits, replacement parts and other innovations to better the lives of all who reside within the House of Iron.

_Bleeding Edge Complex_ - Security Clearance required

_JARVIS Mainframe_ - The server warehouse of Just A Rather Very Intelligent System (JARVIS) which assists in the daily functions, scans and subroutines of all connected tech.

*Stark Prime*
To whoever is reading this,
None of us asked for this. That seems a little “teenage dream journal”-ish but it’s true. The Battleworld shouldn’t exist and yet here we all are…stuck on a world with infinite possibilities where all we choose to do is fight.
I’ve looked to make the best of it, wrap a suit of armor around my little slice of paradise. We’ve made our people better, stronger, faster, more capable of flight thanks to jet-boots…that kind of thing. I’m no expert on utopias, but all things considered, I am proud of the direction we’re headed. If my daily analytic scans of the populace are accurate (and they always are) then it seems like the mind-blowing tech and super-suits are making life easier.
We’ve had some bumps along the road. Big bumps. “Everything exploded and the forces of evil are at our doorstep” bumps. But we keep moving. We grow and we learn. We push back against those who look to destroy what we have worked tirelessly to create.
I know that many of you are afraid of what’s coming next. I hear every worry you have. I see every tear you shed. I am always with you, in the dark moments and in the light.
If we can control ourselves, if we can keep a level-head, and if we can all join together as one… We MIGHT make it off this little space-rock.. OR maybe we’ll blow it all halfway to hell and I’ll just be a chipper little voice in someone’s helmet saying “I told you so”.
The choices are yours, try to make some good ones.

XOXO —- Stark Prime

_NOTE_ DICTATED BY VERIFIED AI SIMULACRUM _END NOTE_

CHIEF EXECUTIVE OFFICER
The highest-ranking executive of this corporate territory. Manages operations and resources of the company. Responsible for high-level strategy and company growth. Is the main point of communication between other levels of executives and the overall “face” of the organization. Elected by the board and shareholders (citizens).


----------



## kronos182

Some AIM equipment

*AIM Flying Van*
The AIM flying van is a fairly common utility vehicle developed by AIM to move small groups of AIM members and equipment quickly. About the size of an armoured truck, angled design to help aerodynamics and deflect projectiles from law enforcements. Two armoured engine pods run along the lower sides that provide thrust, with an afterburner feature, while an antigravity device provides lift. The roof has a retractable weapon turret. A large rear door that lowers to act as a ramp is the primary point of access. The vehicle is powered by a small energy cell that functions similar to zero-point energy, creating nearly limitless clean energy for at least 50 years before draining, able to power various devices. In a pinch the generator can be set to explode as a bomb. The windshield has a HUD that is connected to the communications, sensors and vehicle diagnostics.

*AIM Flying Van*
Crew: 2
Passengers: 8
Cargo: 3,000 lbs
Init: -2
Maneuver: -2
Top Speed: 200 (20) flying, 350 (35) afterburner
Defense: 8
Hardness: 10
Hit Points: 50, 150 shield
Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 40
Restriction: Illegal (+4), AIM None
Accessories: anti-gravity, NBC protection, afterburner, retractable weapon turret, shield, HUD, sensors (equivalent to mech sensors class III with double range), self destruct, military radio, gps, long range comm system (reach orbit without additional equipment or satellites)
Notes: +5 Fort save vs chemical, radiation, +2 to attack roll with weapon turret.

*Afterburner*
As part of a move action, the pilot of the Flying Van can use the afterburner to gain a boost of speed, but suffers -2 to all Drive/Pilot checks, attacks with weapon suffers -3 to attack rolls. Afterburner can operate for up to 5 rounds at a time with a minimum of 2 rounds between uses.

*Retractable Weapon Turret*
The default weapon is a rapid fire energy blaster, although the weapon can be replaced with other weapons as the mission requires. The turret can raise and retract as a move action. The capacity recharges 1 shot every 6 rounds of in activity.

WeaponDamageCriticalDamage TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazineEnergy BLaster4d820x2Energy (non specific)200 ftS, A200 shot capacity

*Shield*
The shield has 150 hit points, Energy Resistance of 10 (any type of energy damage except acid). The shield can regenerate 5 hit points every 5 rounds. The shield can run for 20 minutes or until the hit points are depleted, which ever comes first, before requiring a 10 minute cool down. A critical strike bypasses the shield and strikes the user. If the shield's hit points are depleted, the shield can be restored to half its hit points after 5 minutes.

*Self Destruct*
The power source can be set to overload and explode. The pilot merely enters a simple command sequence and set the timer, 6 seconds to 10 minutes. Disabling the overload requires a Computer check DC 24, or Disable Device 25. Once the countdown is reached, deals 8d6 points of half fire and half slashing damage to a 50 foot radius, Reflex save DC 19 for half.


*Nano Cloud Rocket*
This warhead comes in several different sizes, and upon detonation, either striking a target or a programmed distance, will release s cloud of nanites. These nanites will affect everything within a radius magnetizing the target to affect it's mobility by making parts stick together, and it also causes interference with sensor systems. The effects are temporary, but enough to disable or at least hinder opponents. Targets must make Reflex Save DC 21 or are immobile and sensors are non functional (Class IV and above only provide half bonus). A flying target will lose the ability to move and fall unless has some means of hovering that doesn't require moving parts such as a jet engine or most hover systems. Metallic weapons attacking the affected target gain a +2 to attack and deal +1 damage per die of damage. On a successful save, the target can move at only half speed, and suffers -2 to Defense, sensors only provide half bonus and range (Class IV and above are not affected). Effects last for 1d6+2 rounds.
Mini-Rocket 1d6 ballistic damage to target struck, affects 10 foot radius,  PDC 19.
RPG sized rocket deals 2d4 points of ballistic damage to target struck, affects 20 foot radius, PDC 21.
Vehicle sized rocket (size of javelin missiles, AAMRAM, etc) deal 3d6 points of ballistic damage, affects 30 ft radius, PDC 23



*Anti-grav blaster*
Energy weapon that blasts target with anti-gravitons that reverses the effect of gravity, causing the target to be launched into the air a distance before wearing off, target will fall to the ground unless can fly.

*Anti-Grav Blaster (PL7)*
Damage: None*
Critical: -
Damage Type: -
Range Increment: 75 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Large
Weight: 18
Ammo: 20 box
Purchase DC: 29
Notes: Target struck is hit with anti-gravitons, raising the target up 60 feet into the air, hold up for 2 rounds, then drops to the ground. If the target strikes something on the way up, or can't go to the full height due to a blocking obstacle, suffers damage equal to the distance the target travelled to the obstruction (if raised 30 ft, takes 3d6 points of damage). The target can make a Reflex save DC 18 to attempt to grab something to keep from floating up farther, however they lose their Dex modifier to Defense, or activate any means of flight they might have. While held in the air, the target is denied their Dex modifier to Defense and considered immobilized unless they have a means of flying which they can activate while being held. Once the 2 rounds are up, the target falls, taking 6d6 points of damage from falling (1d6 points per 10 ft), although the target can make a Reflex save (DC 10 +1 for each 10 feet fallen) for half damage.


----------



## kronos182

*Tiberium Razorbacks*

With the spread of Tiberium across large parts of Australia, not only has the land been altered, but the local plants and wildlife as well. Some species has been completely wiped out, and others have adapted and been forever changed. One of the species to not only survive, but thrive, in the Tiberium fields are mutated razorbacks, or wild pigs. These boars have been mutated by the Tiberium, making them resilient, aggressive and far removed from their original roots. While each mutation isn't exactly the same amongst the razorbacks, a few noticeable mutation strains have been found in large numbers.

*Shardback*
The Shardback is only slightly larger than the average razorback, which are already the size of large dogs, but they have rows of Tiberium crystals growing from the top of their head and running along their neck and back like a mane, their skin and fur has an off-green tint, with small but sharp bits of crystal sticking out all over its body. The Shardback uses these crystals as a means of defense as they can angle and shift to help deflect attacks, and offensively, brushing them against targets they slam against, slicing the target, or it can launch shards of crystal with great force. Shardbacks are usually found around large crystal deposits and Blossom Trees, but are also found roaming the borders of Tiberium fields.

*Shardback*
Type: Animal, Aberration
Size: Medium
CR: 4
Hit Points: 4d8+12, 29
Mas: 17
Init: +0
Speed: 40 ft
Defense: 18, touch 10, flat-footed 18 (+8 natural)
BAB/Grp: +3 / +4
FS/Reach: 5 ft by 5 ft/ 5 ft
Attacks: +5 melee (1d8+3 gore), +4 ranged shard (1d4+2)
Special Attacks: shard burst.
Special Qualities: ferocity, low-light vision, scent, tiberium affinity, shard defense
Allegiances:
Saves: Fort +4, Reflex +1, Will +5
Reputation:
Abilities: Str 15, Dex 10, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 4
Skills: Listen +5, Spot +5, Search +3, Survival +3
Feats: Point blank shot, shot on the run
Possessions:
Advancement: 5-6 (HD Medium)

*Combat*
Shardbacks are aggressive and will start by launching Tiberium crystal shards at target, and will move and shoot shards and move, keeping out of melee range for as long as possible. If they are surrounded they will use their shard burst to strike as many as possible. Shardbacks are not vulnerable when the enemy gets close, they will gore an enemy with their sharp tusks, and when attacked, the crystals covering their bodies offer some added protection and wound the enemy in return.

Shard: The Shardback can launch a shard of Tiberium crystal at a distant foe. These shards deal 1d4+1 piercing damage, plus targets struck must save against Tiberium poisoning (injury) and exposure, and must make new saves against Tiberium poisoning every minute the shard is left in the target. Removing the shard requires a Treat Injury check DC 18 and 5 minutes of work to remove the shard safely. The Shardback can launch a shard with a range increment of 30 feet, out to 5 increments.

Shard Burst (Ex): The Shardback can release multiple shards of tiberium crystals in a burst around itself as a full round action, filling a 15 foot radius centered on itself, dealing 2d4+1 piercing damage plus targets struck must save against Tiberium poisoning (injury) and exposure, and must make new saves against Tiberium poisoning every minute the shard is left in the target. Removing the shard requires a Treat Injury check DC 18 and 5 minutes of work to remove the shard safely. Targets can make a Reflex save DC 15 for half damage. The fired shards that don't strike anything have a 50% chance of not shattering and can be collected, but are hazardous as they are Tiberium crystals, about 1 inch long, three quarters of an inch across. The Shardback can use this ability 4 times per day (1 + Con modifier).

Shard Defense (Ex): Opponents that make a melee strike against the Shardback, except with a reach weapon, suffer 1 point of damage as the Shardback is covered in sharp, but tiny shards of Tiberium crystals, and save against Tiberium poisoning from injury.

Ferocity (Ex): The Shardback is so fiercely aggressive in combat that it continues fighting even when disabled or dying. See page 141 in d20 Modern book for explanations of disabled and dying.

Scent (Ex): This ability allows the Shardback to detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell. See Special Qualities in Chapter Eight: Friends and Foes in d20 modern Book for details.

Tiberium Affinity (Ex): The creature has an affinity with Tiberium. Tiberium fields do not hinder their movement, they can see in Tiberium gas clouds as if they were not there. When surrounded by Tiberium, such as in a field or gas, they gain Fast Heal 1, and gain +10 feet to their speed while inside the field or gas, and for 1 round afterwards. The creature is immune to all negative affects of Tiberium.

*Razorbrute*
The Razorbrute are large boars that have been mutated by Tiberium to give them increased size and strength. They have oversized mouths and tusks, veiny muscles that are pumping with Tiberium mutated blood, and have armour plates that appear to be made of Tiberium, offering good protection. These plates while offering protection, do break, but quickly regrow.

*Razorbrute*
Type: Animal, Aberration
Size: Large
CR: 5
Hit Points: 7d8+35, 75
Mas: 20
Init: +0
Speed: 50 ft
Defense: 21, touch 9, flat-footed 21 (+12 natural, -1 size)
BAB/Grp: +5 / +7
FS/Reach: 10 ft by 10 ft/ 5 ft
Attacks: +10 melee gore (2d6+5)
Special Attacks: tiberium gas
Special Qualities: ferocity, low-light vision, scent, tiberium affinity, damage reduction
Allegiances:
Saves: Fort +7, Reflex +2, Will +6
Reputation:
Abilities: Str 20, Dex 10, Con 20, Int 2, Wis 13, Cha 4
Skills: Listen +5, Spot +6, Search +4, Survival +5
Feats: Augment Critical
Possessions:
Advancement: 5-6 (HD Medium)

*Combat*
Razorbrutes are incredibly aggressive and charge into combat, letting their crystal plating protect them from damage, and will release a cloud of Tiberium gas to weaken creatures that survive its initial gore, or when surrounded.

Augment Critical: The Razorbrute scores a critical on a role of 19 and 20 with its gore attack, dealing triple damage.

Tiberium Gas (Ex): The Razorbrute can release a cloud of Tiberium gas as a full round action, filling a 20 foot radius burst around itself, cloud lasts for 5 minutes if there is no wind. Any creature in the cloud is immediately exposed to Tiberium gas and is suffering from Tiberium exposure. If the Razorbrute moves out of the cloud, Tiberium gas lingers to it and for 1d4 rounds any creature within melee range of the Razorbrute is exposed to Tiberium gas exposure. The Razorbrute can release this cloud of Tiberium gas 5 (2 + Con modifier) times per day.

Damage Reduction: The plates of Tiberium crystal that cover the Razorbrute provide it with great resistance, with damage reduction 10. Each time the Razorbrute suffers damage from a physical source (slashing, piercing, ballistic, an explosive, bites, etc), the damage reduction is reduced by 1, and Tiberium gas is released that covers a 5 foot area around the Razorbrute for 1 round. The damage reduction regenerates 1 point every 5 rounds the Razorbrute isn't in combat, or 1 for every round it is in a Tiberium crystal field.

Ferocity (Ex): The creature is so fiercely aggressive in combat that it continues fighting even when disabled or dying. See page 141 in d20 Modern book for explanations of disabled and dying.

Scent (Ex): This ability allows the creature to detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell. See Special Qualities in Chapter Eight: Friends and Foes in d20 modern Book for details.

Tiberium Affinity (Ex): The creature has an affinity with Tiberium. Tiberium fields do not hinder their movement, they can see in Tiberium gas clouds as if they were not there. When surrounded by Tiberium, such as in a field or gas, they gain Fast Heal 1, and gain +10 feet to their speed while inside the field or gas, and for 1 round afterwards. The creature is immune to all negative affects of Tiberium.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Lethal creatures.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Lethal creatures.



Deadly enough to give low level  police/military/militia a hard time, especially in large groups. Enough of a problem to annoy or seriously threaten players especially in groups.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

kronos182 said:


> *Battleworld*
> 
> Thanks to the Cluless virus, many worlds that didn't exist before came into being, one of those is Battleworld. While Battleworld was originally created by the Beyonder from pieces of other worlds as a place where various heroes and villains and innocents alike where brought together to fight for the Beyonder's amusement, it has become even more pieced together with even more pieces of worlds added to its make up. While primarily made of pieces of worlds from the Marvel multiverse, some others have been added and are interacting with each other.
> Battleworld today is primarily home to variations of Marvel Fictions, but other groups have laid claim to areas of their own.
> Battleworld is still used as a place of combat, many using it as a place to train elite warriors, have gladiator contests or a place to settle disputes by trail by combat. This is due to Battleworld being designed to promote and support combat. The only rules that are enforced, partly due to some unknown force and the established houses, are trail by combats are not to be interrupted by any third parties, the rules of such trails are simple and straight forward, stated before the fight is started. To attack another faction must be declared, although minor border skirmishes seem to slip by this rule as long as combat is amongst small numbers and does not happen often. Raiding another faction is only tolerated if done to facilities along the borders of the factions and are not common occurrences.
> Other forms of combat are open, such as gladiatorial fights, border skirmishes between houses, raids on mining and other resources. However open war must be declared, no sneak attacks are allowed. Sneak attacks include using stealth to move units into areas and attack without warning. The use of mines is only allowed for defense of important facilities in a limited numbers, and never used to blockade cities.
> Also combat in civilian areas is forbidden and avoided if at all possible. Military, scientific and similar type facilities are to be built away or with a buffer zone between them and any civilian areas. Arenas are exception to this rule, but must be designed to be able to contain any potential powers that could destroy large areas. Brawls that do not lead to serious property damage or risk to civilians are allowed but dealt with by local authorities quickly in civilian areas.
> These rules while enforced by the factions of Battleworld, are also enforced by an unknown force, that manifests in bright lights that will stop the rule breakers after they take the action that breaks the rules. This stopping can be merely immobilizing them and allowing the victims attack the attacker, or disintegrating the attackers slowly and painfully, leaving their equipment and gear for the victims to claim as their own.
> 
> There are several major players on Battleworld currently, *House of Iron*, based on ideas from Tony Stark, a technological wonderland with advanced technologies, protection and knowledge, but lead by an AI left after an Alternate of Tony Stark disappeared.
> *Temple of Vishanti*, home to magic users originally lead by a variant of Sorcerer Supreme Dr Strange, is situated on a series of 6 islands in a circle west of the main continent.
> The *Spider-Guild*, also known as Spider-Island, although not really an island, with large urban built up areas with tall buildings and towers to allow easy web swinging, although parts of it is war torn and being rebuilt after disastrous encounters with Symbiotes. Many members of the Spider-Guild are spies and an unknown amount are found in other houses, always watching and looking out for the Guild's interests and potential trouble that can cause countless loss of innocent lives.
> *Asgardian Republic* is home to many displaced Asgardians, and descendants of those originally brought to Battleworld, living as they did before, with their warriors enjoying the chance of fairly constant combat. The whole of the Republic is covered in unmelting ice, which can make the area unhospitable to non-Asgardians if not in one of the cities.
> *Patriot Garrison*, north of the Spider-Guild, is made from the shattered pieces of an alternate Earth where Howard Stark was shot instead of Dr. Erskine. The Patriot Garrison looks and feels very much like the United States in the 1940s and 1950s, although with some advanced technology, but not as advance as the technological advancement was slowed greatly without the influence of Howard Stark, and later his son Tony. The Patriot Garrison is more about manpower than firepower, with an abundance of Super Soldiers thanks to Dr. Erskine living and able to produce more of the super soldier serum.
> *Gamma Horde*, a land of deserts and rocky mountains, and some gamma irradiated areas such as the Green Desert, home to tribes of Hulks, who were once united but now a scattering of tribes that fight amongst themselves but do come together for short periods for various reasons.
> *Pyramid X* is a desert area ruled by an alternate of Apocalypse, a land for mutants with advanced genetic engineering combined with Celestial technology. Styled on Egyptian aesthetics, this strict kingdom can be a haven for mutants, if they follow the rules.
> *The Kingdom of Wakanda*, is based on Wakanda, as a part of it was taken to Battleworld. Just like Wakanda on Earth, they are technologically advanced, based on Vibranium technology.
> 
> Besides these factions, each area has resources that helps each faction function, such as vibranium in Wakanda, small amounts of adamantium and vibranium and plenty of other exotic materials such as palladium, in House of Iron, Uru in the Asgardian Republic, etc. While these resources can be found in other parts of the planet, other resources are also popping up, such as dilithium, Tiberium, small amounts of beskar, and other materials from other Fiction universes are found in limited quantities in various locations. An interesting fact of these locations is there is a fixed amount, and once it runs out, it slowly replenishes over time. The leading theory for this is with limited locations it promotes skirmishes or gladiator trial by combat for mining rights to the locations, promotes factions to stay and develop technology based on the material and test it in various gladiator trials and combat.
> 
> *House of Iron*
> A Suit of Armour around the World.
> 
> House of Iron
> 
> Capital: Armoured City
> Leader: Chief Executive Officer, Stark Prime, AI
> Highest Elevation: 3,333 feet (top of new Stark Tower)
> 
> *History*
> When Stark Tower was first forcefully brought to Battleworld by Maestro, it wasn’t as large an upset for Tony Stark as some might assume. Imprisonment and dire stakes are what first made Tony put hammer to metal and forge an Iron Man suit, and from this tragic situation, a new Age of Iron would rise. For a time, while The Battleworld was being forged by war…the House of Iron stood as a shining beacon of hope. Innovation and betterment were the only missions of this safe-haven. Enemies were faced on the battlefield, but many foes were turned to friends when shown the wonders of Stark Tech and the safety of dwelling in the Armored City.
> Much time passed, and innovation allowed for surprisingly long life-spans. The aging Tony Stark grew more and more reclusive, often disappearing into Stark Tower or off on “Diplomatic missions” for months, if not years. Following a tragic accident during an Extremis experiment, which nearly levelled an entire territory, Stark Prime (the official AI simulacrum of Tony Stark) announced that automated protocols had been enacted and he would be acting CEO for the foreseeable future. Additionally, all Stark Technology suits’ OS shifted overnight from being J.A.R.V.I.S. assisted to Stark Prime monitored.
> There remains a strong belief that all other Houses could be improved with the addition of Stark Technology. However, that technology comes with the price of Stark Prime as an ever-present failsafe. Sadly, not everyone has been open to the idea of a Stark on their shoulder. There is always hope that with time they will see the advantages of a world united under the banner of the House of Iron.
> 
> *SYSTEM OF GOVERNMENT*
> Technocracy – Since all citizens of the House of Iron are also counted as employees, the country itself is run as a business. Voting participation is a constant 100% as it is done via the company issued Stark-Suits in exchange for OS upgrades. An elected board of directors function to enact the will of the people while committees and consultative bodies assist with planning and communication. All of it assisted and overseen by the Chief Executive Officer.
> 
> *Current State*
> Thanks to Cluless virus and many alternates of Stark Industries, House of Iron has seen some sudden influx of innovation or acquiring technology, sometimes by purchasing, stealing or other means to add to its forces and knowledge, especially any Stark Tech it doesn't already have. Although House of Iron is wary of any nanotechnology puts any found under extreme scrutiny before using any.
> 
> *Territories*
> The House of Iron takes up a wide stretch along the lower section of the main continent, with the Spider-Guild north of it, the Kingdom of Wakanda to the west, Asgardian Republic to the East. The southern border is unclaimed wild lands at the moment, with occasional raids from roving gangs searching for resources.
> 
> _Extremis City_ - The former workshop for Nanotech which has been corrupted by the Extremis project, now a somber monument to a failed experiment.
> 
> _Stark Expo_ - A year-round exposition of where the brightest humans of House of Iron pool their resources, share their collective vision and attempt to spark a light for a brighter future.
> 
> _Armoured City_ - The most protected area of the House of Iron. Base of operations for top researchers and innovators in the iconic Stark Tower, similar to the one found in the Marvel Cinematic Universe. The capital of House of Iron
> 
> _The Ten Rings_ - not much information known, a military facility with Chinese design aesthetics
> 
> _Avengers Compound_ - A now-abandoned base of operations for the disbanded Avengers team. Structures which have been deemed stable are now primarily utilized for storage.
> 
> _Palladium Mines_ - Palladium is important element which help powers Arc Reactor Tech.
> 
> _Iron Mongery_ - An industrial Armour Forge. Utilized to keep a steady supply of suits, replacement parts and other innovations to better the lives of all who reside within the House of Iron.
> 
> _Bleeding Edge Complex_ - Security Clearance required
> 
> _JARVIS Mainframe_ - The server warehouse of Just A Rather Very Intelligent System (JARVIS) which assists in the daily functions, scans and subroutines of all connected tech.
> 
> *Stark Prime*
> To whoever is reading this,
> None of us asked for this. That seems a little “teenage dream journal”-ish but it’s true. The Battleworld shouldn’t exist and yet here we all are…stuck on a world with infinite possibilities where all we choose to do is fight.
> I’ve looked to make the best of it, wrap a suit of armor around my little slice of paradise. We’ve made our people better, stronger, faster, more capable of flight thanks to jet-boots…that kind of thing. I’m no expert on utopias, but all things considered, I am proud of the direction we’re headed. If my daily analytic scans of the populace are accurate (and they always are) then it seems like the mind-blowing tech and super-suits are making life easier.
> We’ve had some bumps along the road. Big bumps. “Everything exploded and the forces of evil are at our doorstep” bumps. But we keep moving. We grow and we learn. We push back against those who look to destroy what we have worked tirelessly to create.
> I know that many of you are afraid of what’s coming next. I hear every worry you have. I see every tear you shed. I am always with you, in the dark moments and in the light.
> If we can control ourselves, if we can keep a level-head, and if we can all join together as one… We MIGHT make it off this little space-rock.. OR maybe we’ll blow it all halfway to hell and I’ll just be a chipper little voice in someone’s helmet saying “I told you so”.
> The choices are yours, try to make some good ones.
> 
> XOXO —- Stark Prime
> 
> _NOTE_ DICTATED BY VERIFIED AI SIMULACRUM _END NOTE_
> 
> CHIEF EXECUTIVE OFFICER
> The highest-ranking executive of this corporate territory. Manages operations and resources of the company. Responsible for high-level strategy and company growth. Is the main point of communication between other levels of executives and the overall “face” of the organization. Elected by the board and shareholders (citizens).



Ok this is a very cool idea. We need to check on the 2015 "Secret Wars" event major inspiration for the "Tournament of Champions" and"Realm of Champions" games), and see what we can add.

Also, the question of how would Iso-8 work on this setting .... Well... Guess a lot of people would want to poach it, like in Avengers Alliance.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Ok this is a very cool idea. We need to check on the 2015 "Secret Wars" event major inspiration for the "Tournament of Champions" and"Realm of Champions" games), and see what we can add.
> 
> Also, the question of how would Iso-8 work on this setting .... Well... Guess a lot of people would want to poach it, like in Avengers Alliance.



ISO-8.. probably a combination and expansion of Incarnum (D&D 3.5 Magic of Incarnum using soul energy to create magical items, or augment the user), and Weapon Augment Crystals (D&D 3.5 Magic Item Compendium crystals that enhance the item, including armour, in some form, such as increase hardness, attack, add elemental damage, etc. had similar abilities to magical item abilities but were weaker and allowed flexibility, so could make a weaker ghosttouch weapon become a weaker flaming weapon at a fraction of the both) but these can be swapped out easily, which ISO-8, depending on the game source, is either easy to remove, or difficult.
ISO-8 doesn't have as many specific abilities, tied to items, but more enhances natural abilities of the user (health, dex, strength, stamina, etc) if I remember correctly.. I'll have to go through the different game's definitions again.


----------



## kronos182

Death Glider

The Death Glider is a crescent-shaped vessel with wings stylized to look like that of a bird. The wings curve downward, making their tips the lowest point of the vessel. When stored, the wings fold down to save space. The cockpit has room for two, the pilot in front, and the co-pilot operates the weapons, although the pilot can operate the weapons, but not as accurately. The Death Glider is armed with a pair of staff cannons which are detachable.
The ship is capable of both atmospheric and space flight, using inertial propulsion instead of direct thrust, which allows them to hover, allowing them function as multi-role attack craft easily. Death Gliders lack FTL capabilities, and require a larger ship to carry them. This drive even allows the craft to operate underwater for short periods. The pilot can enter the craft through the retractable canopy, or the cockpit lowering, which is slower but easier.
Death Gliders are found among the many Goa'uld System Lords, Free Jaffa, and other groups, making it easy to find. Those with access to Goa'uld technology use these craft, but many other groups, include Stargate Command have made their own versions using their own technology.

*Death Glider (PL6)*
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Fighter
Size: Gargantuan (-4)
Tactical Speed: 4000 ft, 1200 (120) atmospheric speed, able to hover, VTOL and reach orbit without assistance.
Defense: 11 (-4 size, +3 Class +2 Dex)
Flat-Footed Defense: 6 (-4 size, +3 Class)
Autopilot Defense:
Hardness: 25
Hit Dice: 7d20 (140 hp)
Initiative Modifier: +2
Pilot's Class Bonus: +3
Pilot's Dex Modifier: +2
Gunner's Attack Bonus: +2
Length: 28 ft, 45.9 ft wingspan
Weight: 39,000 lb.
Targeting System Bonus: +2
Crew: 2, can operate with just 1 (trained +4)
Passenger Capacity: 1 if not carrying second crew member
Cargo Capacity: 9500 lb
Grapple Modifier: +8
Base PDC: 48
Restriction: Mil +3

Attack:
2 Select-Fire Staff Cannons -1 ranged (5d10);

Attack of Opportunity:  None

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Improved thrust, improved maneuverability
Engines: Thrusters, Ion engine
Armour: Naquadah
Defense Systems: Radiation shielding
Sensors: Class III sensor system, targeting system
Communications: Radio transceiver
Weapons: 2 Staff Cannons
Grappling Systems: None

If only 1 crew member, the pilot can operate the weapons, but suffers -1 to attack rolls.

*Select-Fire Staff Cannon*
While the Staff Cannons are attached to the ship, they have a rate of fire of single, but the ship can fire either both weapons as a fire-link (8d10 damage) or individually, allowing for more attacks each round if the gunner has multiple attacks, alternating between each weapon.

*Improved Maneuverability*
The craft is designed to be incredibly maneuverable, allowing it to avoid enemy fire. Grants +4 to Pilot checks for performing stunt maneuvers.

*Naquadah Armour*
Plates made of Naquadah, a dense and energy absorbing material, this armour is heavier than steel and similar armours, but resilient against physical attacks, and highly resistant to energy attacks, except acid.
Hardness: 25, 50 against energy attacks except acid.
Tactical Speed Penalty: -500 ft (-1 square)
Weight: One-quarter the weight of the starship (rounded up).
PDC: 20 + one-half the base PDC of the starship.
Restriction: Military - Rare (+3 to +4)

*Goa’uld Staff Cannon*
The Staff cannon is based on the Goa'uld staff weapon, but is larger and mounted on a heavy tripod, deals heavy damage, used against massed infantry or structures. While powerful, it is inaccurate and slow to fire.

Damage: 5d10 (fire)
Critical: 20
Range Increment: 100 feet (in space 2500 ft)
Rate Of Fire: Single
Magazine: 200 Int. (unlimited attached to ship)
Size: Huge.
Weight: 20 lb. Weapon, 15 tripod
Purchase DC: 25
Restriction: Military (+3)
Rules: The Goa’uld Staff Cannon requires Personal Firearms Proficiency to handle. The sound of the capacitor charging can give a +2 to Intimidation rolls in appropriate circumstances (GM’s call). When the blast hits, it ‘explodes’ with a 10-foot burst radius, dealing damage to anything on it (Reflex save DC 15 for half except target struck). Attack rolls suffer -1 due to its inaccuracy, against targets that moved faster than 40 ft before the wielder's attack suffer a further -1 to attack rolls.
The Staff Weapon is powered by an internal power pack which must be replaced by opening a small hatch on the opposing side of the staff (a full-round action).
So far, the Staff Weapon is used solely by the Goa’uld and any ‘allies’ of theirs, although it is well-known that the military has several captured Weapons on their armories, just in case.

*Variants

Udajeet, aka Winged Glider*
This variant was used by Ra on Abydos, reduces crew to 1, removes the canopy, life support systems, and its space capability. The open canopy reduces its maximum speed to operate safely, but the space and weight saved from removing the life support systems allows for the addition of two extra staff cannons, giving it greater destruction capability.

Udajeet (PL 6)
Crew: 1
Passenger: 0
Cargo: 300 lbs
Init: -1
Maneuver: +1
Speed: 800 (80)
Defense: 6
Hardness: 25, 50 vs energy except acid
Hit Points: 160
Size: Gargantuan (-4)
PDC: 41
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: Military Radio, Searchlight, targeting system (+2 attack rolls), 4 staff cannons (2 are detachable mounted on the wings, other 2 mounted in nose)
Note: Has VTOL capabilities, able to hover. Staff cannons have selective fire, fire each individually, or fire-link 2 (8d10 damage), or all 4 (11d10 damage).

*Needle Threader*
This variant of the Death Glider has wings that form a U round the hull, allowing it to fit through a Stargate, but lacks the automatic systems to allow it to easily fly through a stargate, and must be flown manually.
Changes:
Reduce wingspan to 21 ft (huge size, -2).
Increase Defense by +2 (size -2);
Increase attack by +2 (-2 size);
Reduce hit dice to 6d20 (120 hit points)
Armour replaced with Trinium alloy.
PDC: 51

*Trinium Armour*
An element, once refined is lighter and stronger than steel, making it an excellent armour for ships.
Hardness: 25
Tactical Speed Penalty: 0
Weight: One-sixteenth the weight of the starship (rounded up).
PDC: 25 + one-half the base PDC of the starship.
Restriction: Military - Rare (+4)


----------



## kronos182

*EA Hestrel AE/STV-224 Atmospheric Shuttle*
The Hestrel atmospheric shuttle, built by Michell-Hyndine, is one of the Earth Alliance's primary atmospheric shuttles, with a 95 foot long, rounded arrow/delta body with two wings with a wingspan of 138 feet, three engines. The ships are primarily used to shuttle people and goods from orbiting ships to planets below, but are designed for extended space flight, but lack jump capabilities and require the use of a jump gate, able to travel up to 14 days before requiring refueling. Requiring a crew of 2, and able to carry 6 passengers and up to nearly 5000 cube feet, or 10 tons of cargo, as they are primarily a cargo shuttle, but some with expanded passenger facilities exist.
While not armed, they do come with two grappling claws and 4 cutting lasers as the shuttles have been used in scientific and surveying operations. Two are mounted in the nose with the other two mounted near the hatch under the hull.

*EA Atmospheric Shuttle (PL6)*
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: shuttle
Size: colossal (-8)
Tactical Speed: 3000 ft space, 650 (65) squares atmosphere, can reach orbit without assistance.
Defense: 5 (-8 size +3 class)
Flat-Footed Defense: 5 (-8 size +3 class)
Autopilot Defense: 6 (-8 size, +2 autopilot)
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 7d20 140 hp
Initiative Modifier: +2
Pilot's Class Bonus: +3
Pilot's Dex Modifier: +2
Gunner's Attack Bonus:
Length: 95 ft
Weight: 123.5 tons
Targeting System Bonus:
Crew: 1-2 (trained +4)
Passenger Capacity: 6
Cargo Capacity: 10 tons
Grapple Modifier: +8
Base PDC: 48
Restriction: Licenced (+1)

Attack:

Attack of Opportunity:

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: No gravity, afterburners, long range autopilot, cutting lasers
Engines: thrusters, fusion torch, afterburners
Armour: alloy plating
Defense Systems: autopilot, damage control system (1d10)
Sensors: Class II sensors
Communications: radio transceiver
Weapons:none
Grappling Systems: 2 grappling claws

*No Gravity*
The ship lacks gravity generators, requiring the crew to be strapped into their seats or float away. The crew can get around the ship by wearing magnetic boots, and hand rails are mounted throughout the ship.

*Afterburners*
This system is similar to the disposable boasters, only they are not disposable, allowing the pilot to use the afterburn action, granting +500 ft to speed.

*Long Range Autopilot*
This system is a modified autopilot, allowing the pilot to turn it on and the ship will fly along a flight path, but will avoid danger, like a normal autopilot, but will also avoid detected spatial dangers, such as asteroid fields, dangerous nebulas, etc, and notify the pilot of course corrections. Has Pilot and Navigate skills at +4, and internal alarm and voice warning of course changes or detect dangers it can not avoid, to notify the pilot.

*Cutting Lasers*
These lasers are designed to cut through almost anything, given time, used for collecting samples from debris, rocks and even cutting through hulls. The lasers have a range of only 50 feet, but deal 4d6 points of fire damage, ignoring 10 points of hardness. Given enough time, can cut through denser materials. Requires a ranged touch attack to use, and should be grappled with target to make accurate cuts.


----------



## kronos182

Several Leonin NPCs for use in games.

*Abuna Acolyte*
Abuna Acolytes are apprentice Abunas, clerics and healers of the Leonin. They are able to heal the wounded and repair equipment, they also learn how to become spiritual healers and leaders.

*Leonin Abuna Acolyte*
CR 1;
Medium Humanoid
Hit Dice: 2d8+4; hp 16;
Mass: 15;
Init: +1;
Speed: 40 ft;
Defense 13, touch 13, flat-footed 12;
BAB: +1; Grap +2; Atk +2 melee spear (1d8+1), or +2 melee claw (1d4+1);
Full Atk +2 melee spear (1d8+1) or +2 melee claw (1d4+1);
FS: 5 ft. by 5 ft.; Reach 5 ft.;
SA: Pounce, Healing Touch, Mending Touch
SQ: Keen Smell, Leonin traits,
AL: Tribe;
SV: Fort +3, Ref +2 , Will +4; AP 0; Rep +0;
Ability Scores: Str 13, Dex 13, Con 15, Int 11, Wis 12, Cha 10.
Skills: Balance +3, Climb +2, Knowledge (earth & life sciences) +2, Knowledge: Theology & Religion +2, Listen +4, Repair +2, Read/Write Leonin, Read/Write English (or regional area), Search +2, Spot +3, Treat Injury +4
Feats: Simple Weapons Proficiency, Brawl, Archaic Weapon (Spear)
Advancement:
Organization: Found in groups of 1, 2, or 3 with an Abuna
Equipment: 2 Spears, sack with 3 days rations, healing herbs, tools, few personal items, robes.
Leonin not in tribal lands will typically have vibro blade knives, spears, crossbow with high tech bolts, may even have repeating crossbows. Higher level members will have Personal Firearms proficiency and carry automatic weapons, needlers, or similar projectile weapons.

*Healing Touch (Sp)*
The Abuna Acolyte can place their hand on a living being as a full round action, channeling divine magical energy into the wounded, able to heal 1d4+1 hp. Able to do this 5 times (3 + Con modifier) times per day).

*Mending Touch (Sp)*
The Abuna Acolyte can use their divine magic to repair equipment. As a full round action, touching the target item, can repair 2 hit points. This can be combined with the Repair check to double the amount of hit points repaired. Usable 3 (1 + Con modifier) times per day.

*Armoured Guardian*
Armoured Guardians are protectors that use magical energy to protect themselves and others from magical attacks.

*Leonin Armoured Guardian*
CR 4;
Medium Humanoid
Hit Dice: 5d8+10; hp 39;
Mass: 15;
Init: +1;
Speed: 30 ft;
Defense 15, touch 10, flat-footed 15
BAB: +3; Grap +6; Atk +6 melee spear (1d8+3) or +6 melee scimitar (1d6+3), or +6 melee claw (1d4+3), or +3 ranged crossbow (1d10, 40 ft);
Full Atk +6 melee spear (1d8+3) or +6 melee scimitar (1d6+3) or +6 melee claw (1d4+3), or +3 ranged crossbow (1d10, 40 ft);
FS: 5 ft. by 5 ft.; Reach 5 ft.;
SA: Pounce, Protection, Magic Shroud
SQ: Keen Smell, Leonin traits
AL: Tribe;
SV: Fort +3, Ref +1 , Will +5; AP 0; Rep +0;
Ability Scores: Str 16, Dex 11, Con 15, Int 11, Wis 12, Cha 8.
Skills: Balance +4, Climb +5, Intimidate +4, Knowledge (earth & life sciences) +2, Listen +6, Move Silently +4, Read/Write Leonin, Read/Write English (or regional area), Search +3, Spot +5
Feats: Simple Weapons Proficiency, Brawl, Archaic Weapon (Spear, Sword)
Advancement:
Organization: Found in groups of 1, 2, or 3, usually with important member of Leonin society, such as Abuna, chiefs, etc.
Equipment: 2 Spears, scimitar, sack with 3 days rations, few personal items, breast plate armour, crossbow, 20 bolts.
Leonin not in tribal lands will typically have vibro blade knives, spears, crossbow with high tech bolts, may even have repeating crossbows. Higher level members will have Personal Firearms proficiency and carry automatic weapons, needlers, or similar projectile weapons.

*Protection (Sp)*
The Armoured Guardian can draw upon magical energy to grant an ally protection against attacks and magic. As a full round action, can select one ally within 15 feet, granting them a +2 Deflection bonus to Defense and +2 to Magic resistance and saves against magical effects. If the target has no magical resistance, has magic resistance 12. This lasts for 5 rounds, usable 3 (2 + Wis modifier) times per day.

*Magic Shroud (Sp)*
The Armoured Guardian can draw upon magical energy to protect themselves from magic and spell-like abilities. As a full round action, grains +4 Deflection to Defense, +3 saves against magical effects and Magic resistance 13, lasts for 3 rounds. Usable 3 (2 + Wis modifier) times per day.


*Hero of the Pride*
Leonin Fight for neither god nor polis; their loyalty is to their pride. Heroes of the Pride are powerful warriors, they exhibit great combat skills and leadership, being the champions of the Pride. They inspire their fellow warriors and lead from the front, charging into danger. They are usually equipped with the best equipment the tribe can provide, with a magical scimitar as their primary weapon after they charge into battle with their spears.
Tribes in rural areas may equip their heroes with magical vibro blades, and grenade launchers with magical ammunition if any are available.

*Leonin Hero of the Pride*
CR 6;
Medium Humanoid
Hit Dice: 7d8+21; hp 126;
Mass: 16;
Init: +1;
Speed: 30 ft;
Defense 17, touch 11, flat-footed 16
BAB: +5; Grap +8; Atk +8 melee spear (1d8+3) or +9 melee scimitar +1 (1d6+4 +1d6 fire), or +8 melee claw (1d4+3), or +6 ranged crossbow (1d10, 40 ft);
Full Atk +8 melee spear (1d8+3) or +9 melee scimitar (1d6+4 + 1d6 fire) or +8 melee claw (1d4+3), or +6 ranged crossbow (1d10, 40 ft);
FS: 5 ft. by 5 ft.; Reach 5 ft.;
SA: Pounce, Shared Might,
SQ: Keen Smell, Leonin traits, Strength of the Pride
AL: Tribe;
SV: Fort +8, Ref +3 , Will +2; AP 0; Rep +0;
Ability Scores: Str 16, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 11, Wis 10, Cha 10.
Skills: Balance +4, Climb +5, Intimidate +4, Knowledge (earth & life sciences) +2, Listen +6, Move Silently +4, Read/Write Leonin, Read/Write English (or regional area), Search +3, Spot +5
Feats: Simple Weapons Proficiency, Brawl, Archaic Weapon (Spear, Sword)
Advancement:
Organization: Found in groups of 1, 2, or 3, usually with important member of Leonin society, such as Abuna, chiefs, etc.
Equipment: 4 Spears, Magic scimitar, sack with 3 days rations, few personal items, breast plate armour, crossbow, 30 bolts.
Leonin not in tribal lands will typically have vibro blade knives, spears, crossbow with high tech bolts, may even have repeating crossbows. Higher level members will have Personal Firearms proficiency and carry automatic weapons, needlers, or similar projectile weapons.

*Shared Might (Sp)*
Whenever an ally uses a spell or spell-like ability on the Hero of the Pride, the Hero of the Pride can share some of that magical power with their allies. For each spell or spell-like ability used by an ally on the Hero of the Pride, all allies and the Hero of the Pride, gain +1 to attack rolls and +1 to melee damage for 2 rounds.

*Strength of the Pride (Ex)*
The Hero of the Pride can draw upon their loyalty to their Pride, able to gain strength and speed. As a move equivalent action, the Hero of the Pride gains +4 Strength, +20 ft speed, melee damage increased by +3 (this is factoring in +2 to Strength), but suffers -2 to Defense and Reflex saves. This lasts for 4 (1 + Con modifier) rounds, usable 5 (2 + Con modifier) times per day. After each use, the Hero of the Pride is exhausted.


----------



## kronos182

*Beetlejuice Sandworm*

In the deserts of the underworld, or the Neitherworld, live large black and white, or grey and deep purple, striped worms that feed on the dead, ghosts and spirits. Inside the large tooth filled mouths is a smaller head with sharp fangs, which it uses to bite its targets, while the outer jaws are used to hold those its biting in an attempt to swallow. The worm travels underground in the sand, but is equally capable of traveling above ground. These creatures are feared by the undead as when they are eaten by a sandworm, the undead, spirit or ghost is forever destroyed.

*Beetlejuice Sandworm*
Type: undead monstrosity/beast
Size: huge (-2)
CR: 8
Hit Points: 9d12,
Mas: -
Init: +4
Speed: burrow 60 ft, 30 ft on ground
Defense: 18 (-2 size +10 natural)
BAB/Grp:  +4/ +17 grapple
FS/Reach: 15 ft x 15 ft / 10 ft
Attacks: bite +11 melee (2d6+9) or tail slap +11 melee (2d6+9)
Special Attacks: Swallow Whole
Special Qualities: Darkvision 60 ft, tremorsense 60 ft, immunities, improved grab, outer jaws, ghostly touch, unlife.
Allegiances:
Saves: Fort +3, Reflex +3, Will +6
Reputation: +2
Abilities: Str 28 (+9), Dex 10 (+0), Con -, Int 6 (-2), Wis 10 (+0), Cha 5 (-3)
Skills: Hide +0 (+10 under ground), Listen +7, Search +6, Spot +6
Feats: Improved Initiative, Power Attack, multiattack

*Combat*
Sandworms roam the vast deserts of the underworld in search of undead. They lead combat with a bite from their inner mouths, using their outer jaws to maintain holds and shred that which enters their mouths. They burst out of the sand and will bite and smash with their powerful tails. They typically use power attack feat with their tail slaps against allies of any target they are currently biting, changing the attack to +7 melee dealing 2d6+13 damage. They prefer attacking undead as it is their primary source of food, but will attack anything moving.

*Immunities*
Immune to poison, sleep, paralysis, stunning, disease, necromantic effects, mind-affecting affects, and bleeding effects (damage by blood loss such as the bleeding ability). Not subject to energy drain, or effects of massive damage.
Unlike other undead, Sandworms are subject to critical hits, ability damage and ability drain, and effects that require a Fort save that aren't included in the immunities listed above.

*Ghostly Touch (Su)*
The sandworm is able to touch and damage incorporeal creatures as if they were solid.

*Outer Jaws (Ex)*
After making a successful bite attack, the sandworm can make an immediate attack with it's outer jaws making a touch melee attack with +9 attack bonus, dealing 2d8+9 damage. If the sandworm makes a successful grapple, it also deals outer jaw damage in addition to normal bite damage each round.
After swallowing a target, the sandworm can retract it's inner head, which removes its bite attack, but grants a +6 to grapple checks to prevent a target from escaping from its gullet.

*Improved Grab (Ex)*
To use this ability, the sandworm must hit an opponent at least one size category smaller than itself with its bite attack. If it gets hold, it automatically deals bite damage each round the hold is maintained, and it can swallow in the next round.

*Swallow Whole (Ex)*
If the Sandworm begins its turn with an opponent two or more size category smaller than itself in its mouth, it can attempt a new grapple check as though trying to pin the opponent. If it succeeds, it swallows its opponent, automatically dealing bite damage. Once inside the sandworm, the opponent takes bludgeoning damage equal to the sandworm's tail slap attack plus 1d6 points of acid damage per round from its gullet. A successful grapple check allows the swallowed creature to climb out of the gullet and return to the sandworm's maw, where another successful grapple check is needed to get free. Alternatively, the swallowed creature can attack the inside using claws or a small or tiny slashing weapon. Dealing at least 20 points of damage to the gullet (Defense 25) in this way creates an opening large enough to permit escape. Once a single creature escapes, muscular action closes the hole, thus another swallowed creature must cut its way out. A huge sandworm can hold 2 medium sized, 8 small, 32 tiny or 128 diminutive or smaller opponents.

*Unlife (Su)*
As the sandworm is undead, it doesn't heal normally. Spells such as Inflict Wounds and other spells that deal necromantic damage heal the sandworm, while Cure Wounds deals damage. Once every 1d4+2 rounds, the sandworm can heal 2d4 hit points, and if it also eats at least 50 lbs of a recently killed creature can heal 1d4 hit points. If the sandworm eats an undead creature, it heals 3d6+3 hit points and gains +10 ft to speed and +5 to damage.


----------



## kronos182

A couple variant types of Spice Melange.

*Graboid Melange*
This form of Spice is derived from genetically modified Graboids spliced with Dune Sandworms to produce Spice Melange, typically found as a small block, or cube, about the size of a sugar cube,  and can be broken down and mixed into food, but dilutes its effects. It has a darker brown colour with an Earthy smell rather than cinnamon smell like Spice Melange. When consumed, it can awaken dormant parts of the human mind and encourage expanded sensory perceptions, like Spice Melange, but weaker, but lacks the ability to awaken latent mental abilities, but does expand physical senses, granting a limited version of tremorsense. Graboid Melange is quite addictive, and users must make Will save once daily DC 10 +1 per 2 doses taken, or feel withdrawal and need their next dose of Spice. Withdrawal causes shakes and sluggish mind, -2 to Dex related skills and checks and Intelligence based checks. Graboid Melange lacks the life extending properties, and can't be used to create Navigators.
1 dose grants the consumer +2 to Sense Motive, Listen, Spot and Search checks, and while standing still, can concentrate as a full round action gaining Tremorsense 30 ft, with a Concentration check DC 15, and increase range by +5 ft for every 5 points the DC is beaten. A single dose lasts for 4 hours. If additional doses are taken daily, the bonus to Sense Motive, Listen, Spot and Search are reduced by 1 for every 2 doses.
Weight: 1 oz
PDC: 18 for 5 doses.
Restriction: Res (+2)

*Ghost Melange*
This form of Spice is derived from sandworms of the Beetlejuice Verse to create a grey version that smells of mildew. When consumed, Ghost Melange creates a link with the Negative and Astral planes, allowing the user to see, hear and talk with invisible ghosts, spirits and undead within a 60 foot radius. If the user takes at least 5 doses, the user is able interact with incorporeal beings, including with worn gear and small melee weapons. Ghost Melange is quite addictive, and users must make Will save once daily DC 10 +1 per 2 doses taken, or feel withdrawal and need their next dose of Spice. Withdrawal causes shakes and affects the user's health, suffering -2 to Con.
1 dose grants the consumer the ability to touch and see invisible creatures within 60 foot radius, and speak with the dead, ghosts and other spirits. A single dose lasts for 4 hours, and afterwards the user suffers -1 to Fort saves and any Con related checks for 4 hours. If at least 5 doses are used at once, the user is able to physically interact with incorporeal creatures, including with small melee weapons for 2 hours, but afterwards suffers -2 to Fort saves, Con related skills and takes 5 points of damage.
Weight: 1 oz
PDC: 21 for 5 doses.
Restriction: Rare (+4)


----------



## kronos182

Couple more Leonin NPCs from MtG

*Leonin Abuna*
Abunas are clerics of Leonin Prides, potent magic users who heal the Pride and their equipment. They can also protect the Pride's weapons, armour and other equipment from spells that would destroy them. They are also familiar with spells that can destroy enemy equipment.

*Leonin Abuna*
CR 4;
Medium Humanoid
Hit Dice: 5d8+10; hp 36;
Mass: 15;
Init: +1;
Speed: 40 ft;
Defense 13, touch 13, flat-footed 12;
BAB: +5; Grap +6; Atk +6 melee spear (1d8+1), or +6 melee claw (1d4+1);
Full Atk +6 melee spear (1d8+1) or +6 melee claw (1d4+1);
FS: 5 ft. by 5 ft.; Reach 5 ft.;
SA: Pounce, Healing Touch, Mending Touch, Hexproof, Disruptive Blast
SQ: Keen Smell, Leonin traits, spell casting
AL: Tribe;
SV: Fort +3, Ref +5 , Will +6; AP 0; Rep +0;
Ability Scores: Str 13, Dex 13, Con 15, Int 11, Wis 14, Cha 10.
Skills: Balance +5, Climb +2, Concentration +6, Craft Pharmaceutical +3, Craft Mechanical +3, Knowledge (earth & life sciences) +4, Knowledge: Theology & Religion +4, Listen +5, Repair +4, Read/Write Leonin, Read/Write English (or regional area), Search +3, Spot +4, Treat Injury +6
Feats: Simple Weapons Proficiency, Brawl, Archaic Weapon (Spear), Focused
Advancement:
Organization: Found in individually or 2, or with 1d4+1 Acolytes.
Equipment: 2 Spears, sack with 3 days rations, healing herbs, tools, few personal items, robes.
Leonin not in tribal lands will typically have vibro blade knives, spears, crossbow with high tech bolts, may even have repeating crossbows. Higher level members will have Personal Firearms proficiency and carry automatic weapons, needlers, or similar projectile weapons.

*Healing Touch (Sp)*
The Abuna can place their hand on a living being as a full round action, channeling divine magical energy into the wounded, able to heal 3d4+3 hp. Able to do this 5 times (3 + Con modifier) times per day).

*Mending Touch (Sp)*
The Abuna can use their divine magic to repair equipment. As a full round action, touching the target item, can repair 4 hit points. This can be combined with the Repair check to double the amount of hit points repaired. Usable 3 (1 + Con modifier) times per day.

*Hexproof (Sp)*
The Abuna can channel their divine magic into objects, protecting them from magical effects. As a full round action, touching an object, grants the object +5 to saves and Spell Resistance 15, affecting an object up to large size, for 5 rounds. Able to do this 3 (1 + Con modifier) times per day.

*Disruptive Blast (Sp)*
The Abuna can release a blast of magical energy as a ranged attack, dealing 1d6+3 points of non-specific energy, dealing double damage to objects, equipment, double damage on a critical roll of 20. Makes a ranged touch attack, with a ranged increment of 50 ft, out to 5 increments Usable once every 1d4 rounds.

*Spell Casting (Sp)*
The Abuna can cast the following spells: Level 0 - Create Water 2/day @ lvl 3, Resistance 2 per day; Level 1 - Shield of Faith 2/day, Magic Weapon 2/day; Level 2 - Silence 1/day, Aid 1/day.


*Leonin Battlemage*
Battlemages are Leonin magic users that use their powers to strengthen the rest of the Pride. They are sensitive to magic being cast by other Leonin magic users that they are able to act faster, which in turns allows them to cast more spells.

*Leonin Battlemage*
CR 4;
Medium Humanoid
Hit Dice: 5d8+5; hp 31;
Mass: 13;
Init: +1;
Speed: 40 ft;
Defense 13, touch 13, flat-footed 12;
BAB: +5; Grap +6; Atk +6 melee spear (1d8+1), or +6 melee claw (1d4+1);
Full Atk +6 melee spear (1d8+1) or +6 melee claw (1d4+1);
FS: 5 ft. by 5 ft.; Reach 5 ft.;
SA: Pounce, magic blast, Strengthen the Pride
SQ: Keen Smell, Leonin traits, spell casting, Magical Reflexes
AL: Tribe;
SV: Fort +3, Ref +5 , Will +6; AP 0; Rep +0;
Ability Scores: Str 13, Dex 13, Con 13, Int 11, Wis 12, Cha 14.
Skills: Balance +5, Climb +3, Concentration +7, Craft Pharmaceutical +6, Craft Mechanical +6, Knowledge (earth & life sciences) +6, Listen +5, Read/Write Leonin, Read/Write English (or regional area), Search +4, Spot +4
Feats: Simple Weapons Proficiency, Archaic Weapon (Spear), Focused, 1
Advancement:
Organization: Found individually, pairs, or with 1d4+2 other Leonins of any type.
Equipment: 2 Spears, sack with 3 days rations, healing herbs, tools, few personal items, robes.
Leonin not in tribal lands will typically have vibro blade knives, spears, crossbow with high tech bolts, may even have repeating crossbows. Higher level members will have Personal Firearms proficiency and carry automatic weapons, needlers, or similar projectile weapons.

*Strengthen the Pride (Sp)*
As a full round action, the Battlemage can channel their magical energy into nearby allies within 20 ft radius, granting them +1 to attack rolls, saves and +1 Deflection bonus to Defense for 3 rounds. Usable 3 (1 + Cha modifier) times per day.

*Magic Blast (Sp)*
The Battlemage can release a blast of magical energy as a ranged attack, dealing 2d4+3 points of non-specific energy, double damage on a critical roll of 20. Makes a ranged touch attack, with a ranged increment of 50 ft, out to 5 increments Usable once every 1d4 rounds.

*Magical Reflexes (Sp)*
If another Leonin casts a spell within 30 ft of the Battlemage, the Battlemage gains a bonus standard action. Can only gain a maximum of 2 bonus standard actions per round.

*Spell Casting (Sp)*
The Battlemage can cast the following spells: Level 0 - Resistance 2/day, Daze 2/day; Level 1 - Mage Armour 2/day, Magic Weapon 2/day; Level 2 - Resist Energy 1/day, Protection from Arrows/Bullets 1/2.


----------



## kronos182

Some Wakanda tech for when you have games near or involving Wakanda, or can smuggle some out of the country, or they come to collect.
Some inspired from MCU, others from games.

*Sonic Spear*
A spear made of vibranium with a powerful sonic weapon built into the spear point. As it is made from vibranium, the weapon isn't detectable by normal metal detectors, and the spear point can pierce most known materials, making it a formidable weapon.

*Sonic Spear (PL6 Exotic Weapon Proficiency)*
Damage: 1d10 / 3d6
Critical: 19-20x2 / 20
Damage Type: Piercing / Sonic
Range Increment: Melee / 80 ft
Rate of Fire: - / S
Size: Large
Weight: 10.2 lbs
Ammo: 30 internal
Purchase DC: 24 Mil (+3) Wakanda +1
Accessories: Integrated sonic weapon
Notes: Melee strikes ignore 8 points of hardness/DR and 5 points of Defense from equipment. Target struck by sonic blast must make Fort save DC 15 or be knocked back 5 feet. Undetectable by normal metal detectors. Internal power source recharges 1 shot ever 2 rounds, or 2 shots on a critical strike with the spear.


*Vibranium Power Fist*
An armoured gauntlet powered by vibranium power core. It releases a sonic burst upon striking a target for enhanced damage, and has a mode that can release a large burst of sonic energy through the ground to tear it up, knocking those nearby to the ground. The Power Fist also emits an energy field that can absorb kinetic energy and reflect part of it back at the source within a short distance.

*Vibranium Power Fist (PL6, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Unarmed)*
Damage: 1d4 + 1d6
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Bludgeoning + sonic
Size: small
Weight: 4 lbs
Purchase DC: 29 Rare (+5), Wakanda Military (+3)
Notes: Shockwave, Feedback Field
Shockwave - As a full round action, the wielder can charge the emitters and strike the ground, releasing a burst of powerful sonic energy, tearing up the ground. All within 20 foot radius must make a Reflex save DC 16 or be knocked prone and the ground is torn up and considered rough terrain.
Feedback Field - The Power Fist emits a field, up to 1 hour at a time with a 30 minute cool down up to 5 times per day, that grants DR 5 against kinetic attacks (slashing, piercing, bludgeoning, unarmed strikes, ballistic, explosives). If the source of the damage is within 15 feet, the source suffers half damage the wielder suffered.


*Wakandan Mace*
The Wakandan Mace is a vibranium stick with a weight at one end, based on ancient weapons. The weight and handle are designed in a particular way that allows it to absorb loud sounds nearby which it can release when it strikes a target. It comes with a special sound absorbent case that blocks the mace from absorbing sound when it's not in use.

*Wakandan Mace (PL5, Simple Weapon Proficiency)*
Damage: 1d8+1
Critical: 20x3
Damage Type: bludgeoning
Size: Medium
Weight: 3 lbs
Purchase DC: 28, Rare, Wakanda Military +3
Notes: Masterwork +1 to attack and damage, Making Waves
Making Waves - When a sonic attack is used within 30 ft of the wielder, the Wakandan Mace gains 1 point of damage for each 5 points of damage the attack would deal. Loud sounds also add to this, each gun shot (must be projectile), missile or rocket fired within 30 ft also grants 1 point of damage. Loud continuous noises such as large trucks, jet thrusters on armour or vehicles, jet engines grant 2 points of damage for the round before an attack is made. The bonus damage can be held for up to 3 rounds before it must be released with an attack with the mace. If no attack is made, the club releases a burst of bludgeoning damage in a 5 ft radius dealing all the damage stored, must make 2 Reflex saves DC 15 first for half damage, then to avoid being knocked prone.


*Subsonic Sound Gun*
This rifle releases focused sonic waves from a large cone-like emitter. This weapon is an older weapon developed by Wakanda and is one of the few items they export for sales and trade with other countries and forces. It has a few different fire modes, the standard short burst of energy, a wide area cone for multiple targets, and a heavy, but short ranged blast that is capable of shattering armour as it causes a harmonic resonance.

*Subsonic Sound Gun (PL 6, Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 3d6
Critical: 20 x2
Damage Type: sonic
Range Increment: 75 ft
Rate of Fire: S
Size: Large
Weight: 10.7 lbs
Ammo: 50 box
Purchase DC: 24 Res to Mil +2 to +3
Notes: multiple fire modes, switch between standard, cone and heavy attack as a free action but only once per round, all targets hit by any mode suffer off-balance.
Cone - Deals 2d6 to a 50 foot long, 25 foot wide cone, Reflex save DC 15 for half damage, uses 2 rounds.
Heavy - Deals 5d6, critical 20x3, range 30 ft, ignores 5 points of hardness, on a critical hit premenantly reduces hardness of item by 1. If a critical hit destroys the item, it explodes dealing half damage of the attack to a 10 foot radius, Reflex DC 13 for half damage, uses 5 rounds.

Off-Balance
The character is off-balanced, reducing reaction times and balance. The character is suffers -2 to Initiative, Reflex, Balance and Climb checks. The character also can not make attacks of opportunity. This is usually caused by things like failing Balance checks by more than 5 points, or being tripped or from falls.


----------



## kronos182

*Orion Interceptors*
Orion Interceptors were fast, moderately-armed starship used by the Orion Syndicate during the 22nd century, used as quick raiders and defense of Syndicate operations. The interceptor had a long, narrow hull, with rear mounted swept wings and beak-like forward section, that gave it a hawk-like appearance. The ships are armed with a single disruptor blaster mounted under the nose, have shields for defense. They are equipped with transporters, which were used to abduct people from other ships, teleporting them into cells to later be sold as slaves.

*Orion Interceptor (PL6)*
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Raider
Size: Colossal (-8)
Tactical Speed: 5000 ft
Defense: 7 (-8 size +2 Dex +3 class)
Flat-Footed Defense: 4
Autopilot Defense: 6
Hardness: 15
Hit Dice: 10d20 (200 hp) shields 250 hp
Initiative Modifier: +2
Pilot's Class Bonus: +3
Pilot's Dex Modifier: +2
Gunner's Attack Bonus: +2
Length: 70 ft
Weight: 100 tons
Targeting System Bonus: +3
Crew: 3 plus 5 security/soldiers (trained +4)
Passenger Capacity: 9 (prisoners)
Cargo Capacity: 3 tons
Grapple Modifier: +16
Base PDC: 41
Restriction: Res (+2)

Attack:
1 Disruptor Blaster Type 1 -3 ranged 7d12 (4000 ft, energy/fire, s)

Attack of Opportunity:

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: +2 Initiative, Agile Ships (+1 Dodge), Easy to Repair (Repair DC -4, -25% time), twin engine, improved thrust x2, Shield Dependent, transporter, prisoner cells.
Engines: thrusters, ion engines, warp drive (max warp 5)
Armour: ditanium
Defense Systems: shields, autopilot
Sensors: Class III, targeting system
Communications: radio transceiver, subspace array
Weapons:  1 Disruptor Blaster Type 1
Grappling Systems: None

*Disruptor Blaster Type 1*
Disruptor blasters are early disruptor based weapons, typically thoron-based giving them a typically green coloured energy bolt, with high damage potential, but lack the multiple settings, and are capable of only 2 power levels. They are shorter ranged than phasers, and not as accurate, but deal greater damage. Can switch between 4d12 lower power or 7d12 full power shots.
Damage: 7d12, 20x3
Damage Type: Fire/Energy
Range Increment: 4000 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Minimum Ship Size: Gargantuan
Purchase DC: 37
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Note: -1 to attack

*Agile Ships*
All Star Trek ships are more agile for their size, gaining a +1 Dodge bonus to Defense as long as the ship moves.

*Shield Dependent*
Star Trek ships have powerful shields, having the equivalent of Deflector Shields (d20 Future pg 42) and provide bonus HP against all attacks equal to 20 HP / starship HD + 25% HD, for example, a ship with 5 HD (100 HP) will have shields with 125 HP. However as they have developed incredible powerful shields, they are a bit lacking in the armour department, suffering -2 hit dice per category and subtype. There are a few exceptions to this rule, being Klingon, Dominion and Hirogen ships which have standard hit dice for their subtype and category, with a few notable other ships, such as the Defiant class.

*TWIN ENGINE SYSTEM (PL 6)*
During the Fusion Age starship engineers expand upon experimental starcraft and prototype twin engine technology, designing a command and control system capable of taking two identical engine types and slaving them together, boosting the overall tactical speed of a starship.
A starship equipped with a twin-engine system must mount two identical starship engines – at the loss of 25% of the ship’s cargo capacity and one weapon slot – in order for the system to operate.
This device increases the tactical speed bonus of one of the engines by 50% (round down up the nearest 500 ft.) – the pair provides a tactical speed bonus of 150% of a single engine design. If the system or one of the engines in damaged in combat (most likely due to a critical hit), the remaining engine provides a tactical speed bonus equal to one-half (round up) the bonus a single engine design would normally provide.
Example: A starship equipped with this device and two induction engines would have a total tactical speed bonus of +1,500 ft. If one of the engines is damaged or destroyed the bonus drops to +500 ft. A starship equipped with this device and two gravitic redirectors would have a total tactical speed bonus of +2,500 ft. If one of the engines is damaged or destroyed the bonus drops to +1,000 ft.
Minimum Ship Size: Gargantuan.
Tactical Speed Bonus: See text.
Purchase DC: 15.

*Improved Thrust*
Computer system and machinery changes to the engine core grant the starship more power, enabling it to propel the starship at an increased rate of speed. The starship gains a +500 ft. bonus to speed.
NOTE: A starship may be equipped with multiple improved thrust gadgets, with each increase past the first granting an additional +250 ft. bonus to speed. (Tactical speed, in squares, is rounded down to the nearest 500 ft. increment.)
Restrictions: Starship engines only.
Purchase DC: +2.

*Variants*
*Grazer*
This variant of the Orion Interceptor replaces the disruptor blaster with a pair of fire-linked ion cannons, used for disabling transports, shuttles and fighters.
Make the following changes to Orion Interceptor to Grazer:
Remove disruptor blaster type 1;
Add 2 fire-linked ion cannons (9d6 ion damage);
PDC: +1

*Ion Cannon*
Ion cannons are a type of energy weapon used to disable a target for capture. The weapon doesn't deal normal damage, but instead deals ion damage, which is not subtracted from the targets hit points, but instead added to any previous ion damage. When the ion damage equals or exceeds the target's normal hit points, that target completely shuts down, cannot move or act until the ion damage fully dissipates. Ion damage ignores hardness and causes no physical damage; it dissipates at a rate of 5 points per round. Deals no damage to organic creatures. An engineer can help speed up ion dissipation with a Repair check DC 15, removing 1d10+5 per round of work. Counts as electricity for terms of Electricity Resistance

Ion Cannon (PL6)
Damage: 6d6
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Energy (Electricity)
Range Increment: 3000 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Gargantuan
Purchase DC: 37
Restriction: Military (+3)

*Striker*
The striker variant of the Orion Interceptor strips out the warp drive and a pair of concussion missile launchers are added, providing the craft with heavier strike capabilities.
Make the following changes to Orion Interceptor to make a Striker:
Remove Warp Drive;
Add 2 fire-linked concussion missile launchers (10 missiles each);
PDC: +0

*Concussion Missiles*
Concussion missiles are a type of short range anti-vehicle missile generally deployed by a starship, vehicle mounted or even shoulder launchers. Their small size and maneuverability make them excellent anti-fighter weapons and giving fighters a heavy, if limited payload, punch besides their energy weapons.

Concussion Missile (PL6)
Damage: 10d10
Critical: 19-20x2
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: 4000 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Large
Purchase DC: 23
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Notes: +2 to target ships of shuttle types or smaller.


*Orion Brigand Cruiser*
The Brigand class cruiser are fielded by the Orion Syndicate in the late 2300s and early 2400s, and is one of the heaviest ships in their fleet. A curved arrowhead like forward sections followed with a slightly narrower middle section with a larger rear section. The warp nacelles are mounted in pods just below the centerline of the ship about midway along the ship. Armed with two disruptor cannons capable of forward fire only, four disruptor arrays with two mounted on the dorsal side with two underneath to provide best coverage, with two photon torpedoes divided with one forward and rear. The torpedo launchers, while normally only capable of firing single torpedoes, the forward launcher is capable of firing several torpedoes in a short burst of several torpedoes, occasionally, at a single target.
The Brigand cruiser is also designed to quickly divert extra power to its engines, giving it a boost in speed for quick getaways, or for intercepting targets, but this also reduces weapons power and available for short periods of time. The shuttle bay typically carries 4 shuttles or similar sized craft, and 3 interceptors. A stealth screen helps the Brigand get close and also help it get away if necessary.

*Orion Brigand Cruiser (PL6)*
Type: Mediumweight
Subtype: cruiser
Size: Colossal (-8)
Tactical Speed: 3500
Defense: 7 (-8 size +2 Dex +3 Class)
Flat-Footed Defense: 5
Autopilot Defense: 6
Hardness: 25
Hit Dice: 150d20 (3000 hp), 3750 hp shields
Initiative Modifier: +2
Pilot's Class Bonus: +3
Pilot's Dex Modifier: +2
Gunner's Attack Bonus: +2
Length: 843 ft
Weight: 243,000 tons
Targeting System Bonus: +3
Crew: 83 (trained +4)
Passenger Capacity: 50 (troops), 100 prisoners
Cargo Capacity: 15,000 tons
Grapple Modifier: +16
Base PDC: 56
Restriction: Mil +3

Attack:
Disruptor cannon Type 3 -4 ranged 14d12 (21d12 firelinked, front arc only), and Disruptor Array Type 2 --8 ranged 11d12 (turret); or
Disruptor cannon Type 3 -4 ranged 14d12 (21d12 firelinked, front arc only), and Photon Torpedo --8 ranged 12d20; or
Disruptor Array Type 2 --3 ranged 11d12 (turret) and Disruptor Array Type 2 --8 ranged 11d12 (turret)

Attack of Opportunity:

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Agile Ships (+1 Dodge), Easy to Repair (Repair DC -4, -25% time), twin engine, Swiss Army Tech, shuttle bay, Torpedo High Yield, Emergency Power to Engines, transporters
Engines: thrusters, ion engines, warp drive (max warp 8.5)
Armour: ditanium
Defense Systems: shields, autopilot, stealth screen (sensors -10, 50% mines can't detect, half concealment 20% miss chance)
Sensors: Class III, targeting system
Communications: radio transceiver, drivesat comm array
Weapons:  Disruptor cannon x2, disruptor array x4, photon torpedo launchers x2 (typically 75 torpedoes per launcher at ready, another 50 +2d20 in storage, takes 2 min to reload)
Grappling Systems: tractor beam

*Torpedo High Yield*
The weapons officer can fire multiple torpedoes at once as a full round action against a single target, doubling the number of torpedoes several times up to a maximum of 8 torpedoes. Suffers -1 per doubling of torpedoes, increasing damage by 75% (rounding down) of one torpedo. Example 2 torpedoes suffers -2 to attack, dealing 21d20 damage.

*Emergency Power to Engines*
As a move equivalent action, the engineer can transfer power from emergency systems and a little from weapons to the engines. The ship gains +1500 ft to speed, but energy weapons deal 2 less die of damage and can only fire once per round. This lasts for 5 rounds, after which the weapons still suffer -2 die of damage for 2 more rounds. Can not use again for 5 rounds as emergency batteries recharge. Outside of combat, can boost Warp Speed to Warp 9 for 30 minutes, but then has to drop to Warp 6 for an hour before can attempt to go any faster.

*Disruptor Cannon Type 3*
Disruptors are a type of energy weapon, typically thoron-based giving them a typically green coloured energy bolt, with high damage potential, but lack the multiple settings, are shorter ranged than phasers, and not as accurate, but deal greater damage. The Type 3 eskews rapid fire and multiple power levels for some damage improvement and range, switching between 7d12 and 14d12 full power shots.
Damage: 14d12, 20x3
Damage Type: Fire/Energy
Range Increment: 4500 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi, Automatic
Minimum Ship Size: Gargantuan
Purchase DC: 42
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Note: -1 to attack

*Disruptor Array Type 2*
Disruptor arrays are similar to disruptors, except they care able to fire in beams, although weaker than a standard disruptor, but are able to act as turrets, firing in almost any direction. Can switch between 5d12 lower power or 11d12 full power shots.
Damage: 11d12, 20x3
Damage Type: Fire/Energy
Range Increment: 4000 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Minimum Ship Size: Gargantuan
Purchase DC: 43
Restriction: Mil (+3)

*Duranium (PL6)*
Duranium is an extremely strong metallic substance used in alloys for hull construction of starships and space stations. It became well used in the Federation in the 2200s although some ships were still using Ditanium to save on costs and for ships that wouldn't see combat or small craft.
Hardness: 25
Tactical Speed Penalty -500 ft (-1 squar)
Weight: One-tenth the weight of the starship (rounded down)
Base Purchase Modifier: 15 + one-half base purchase DC of the starship. Found only within Federation and other major Star Trek societies.

*Photon Torpedo*
Photon torpedoes are anti-matter weapons with variable yields. These weapons usually draw their anti-matter from the equipped ship's own anti-matter supplies. These torpedoes require special containment and feeding systems to load and unload the anti-matter after a fight.
 At its lowest setting, the torpedo can do 3d20 to a single target, or deal this damage to a 2000 ft square, and can increase damage by 1 die up to a maximum of 12d20, but reduce the maximum radius by 100 ft per die increase, Reflex save DC 19 for half damage when set for an area.. The damage can be to the maximum radius, or to a single target. These weapons are very dangerous in an atmosphere and are usually banned from planetary use except in special circumstances. If used in a planetary atmosphere, deals damage to an area +50% greater, and if set for a single target, deals half damage to a 100 ft area, and Reflex saves in an atmosphere is increased to 21 for half damage. If the ship loses all power while in battle, there is a 50% chance that a loaded torpedo loses containment and it detonates, dealing damage to the equipped ship, ignore its armour hardness.
Damage: varies
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: -
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 31
Restriction: Mil (+3)

*Agile Ships*
All Star Trek ships are more agile for their size, gaining a +1 Dodge bonus to Defense as long as the ship moves.

*Shield Dependent*
Star Trek ships have powerful shields, having the equivalent of Deflector Shields (d20 Future pg 42) and provide bonus HP against all attacks equal to 20 HP / starship HD + 25% HD, for example, a ship with 5 HD (100 HP) will have shields with 125 HP. However as they have developed incredible powerful shields, they are a bit lacking in the armour department, suffering -2 hit dice per category and subtype. There are a few exceptions to this rule, being Klingon, Dominion and Hirogen ships which have standard hit dice for their subtype and category, with a few notable other ships, such as the Defiant class.

*TWIN ENGINE SYSTEM (PL 6)*
During the Fusion Age starship engineers expand upon experimental starcraft and prototype twin engine technology, designing a command and control system capable of taking two identical engine types and slaving them together, boosting the overall tactical speed of a starship.
A starship equipped with a twin-engine system must mount two identical starship engines – at the loss of 25% of the ship’s cargo capacity and one weapon slot – in order for the system to operate.
This device increases the tactical speed bonus of one of the engines by 50% (round down up the nearest 500 ft.) – the pair provides a tactical speed bonus of 150% of a single engine design. If the system or one of the engines in damaged in combat (most likely due to a critical hit), the remaining engine provides a tactical speed bonus equal to one-half (round up) the bonus a single engine design would normally provide.
Example: A starship equipped with this device and two induction engines would have a total tactical speed bonus of +1,500 ft. If one of the engines is damaged or destroyed the bonus drops to +500 ft. A starship equipped with this device and two gravitic redirectors would have a total tactical speed bonus of +2,500 ft. If one of the engines is damaged or destroyed the bonus drops to +1,000 ft.
Minimum Ship Size: Gargantuan.
Tactical Speed Bonus: See text.
Purchase DC: 15.

*Variants

Pillager*
The Pillager is a variant of the Brigand cruiser, reducing cargo to nearly nothing, and the shuttle bay down to a single shuttle, and increasing the number of photon torpedo launchers, turning it into a torpedo cruiser. The Orion Syndicate uses these during mercenary work where survivors and salvage aren't necessary, as well as protecting their home world and major colonies and other facilities. Pillagers are able to unleash massive amounts of torpedoes at once that a single one is a significant threat to whole squadrons of starships, watching one fire full spread from all 9 forward launchers is like watching a sun going nova. The additional 8 launchers are divided 4 a side along the centerline of the forward section, giving it an incredible destructive capability.
Make the following changes to a Brigand to create a Pillager:
Reduce cargo to 3,000 tons;
Reduce shuttle capacity to 1 shuttle, no interceptors can be carried;
Increase photon torpedo launcher count to 10, each with 100 torpedoes at the ready, another 75 each in storage;
Each of the 9 forward launchers are capable of Torpedo High Yield attack, and can be fire linked in groups of 2, 4, and 8;
Full Spread attack option;
PDC +3.
Primary attacks would be Photon torpedo -3 ranged 12d20 (18d20 firelinked, or 24d20 4 firelinked), and Photon Torpedo --8 ranged 12d20 (18d20 firelinked, or 24d20 4 firelinked).

*Full Spread*
As part of a full round attack, the weapons officer can target up to 9 targets, suffering -1 to attack roll per target above 2, and each can be the target of a Torpedo High Yield attack, with it's attack penalties stacking. Each target can not be more than 5000 ft from another target, and all must be in the forward half of the ship's facing arc. Up to 2 launchers can target the same target, counting as a fire-link, increasing damage by 50%.


*Highwayman*
This variant of the Brigand fitted with technology from the Star Wars Universe. While it still mounts the base weapons of the Brigand, it also carries a number of laser turrets for a point defense system, several ion cannons are fitted to assist in disabling craft without causing damage, as well as pair of concussion missile launchers for anti-fighter defense. The Highwayman is fitted with a mid grade hyperdrive to allow it to escape from areas where warp drives don't function, but hyperdrives still work.
The Orion Syndicate only has a few of these ships, but a few are appearing in mercenary groups that have access to all the necessary technologies.
Make the following changes to a Brigand to create a Highwayman:
Reduce cargo by 50%;
Add point defense system, 3d12x10 fire damage, +3 attack, 20% chance to destroy missiles and torpedoes;
Add 4 fire-linked (in set of 2) concussion missile launchers (50 missiles each);
Add 2 light capital ion cannon turrets;
Add Hyperdrive x5;
PDC: +4


*Concussion Missiles*
Concussion missiles are a type of short range anti-vehicle missile generally deployed by a starship, vehicle mounted or even shoulder launchers. Their small size and maneuverability make them excellent anti-fighter weapons and giving fighters a heavy, if limited payload, punch besides their energy weapons.

Concussion Missile (PL6)
Damage: 10d10
Critical: 19-20x2
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: 4000 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Large
Purchase DC: 23
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Notes: +2 to target ships of shuttle types or smaller.

*Light Capital Ion Cannon*
Light capital ion cannons are a type of energy weapon used to disable a target for capture mounted on capital ships. The weapon doesn't deal normal damage, but instead deals ion damage, which is not subtracted from the targets hit points, but instead added to any previous ion damage. When the ion damage equals or exceeds the target's normal hit points, that target completely shuts down, cannot move or act until the ion damage fully dissipates. Ion damage ignores hardness and causes no physical damage; it dissipates at a rate of 5 points per 2 rounds. Deals no damage to organic creatures. An engineer can help speed up ion dissipation with a Repair check DC 15, removing 1d10+5 per round of work. Counts as electricity for terms of Electricity Resistance

Light Capital Ion Cannon (PL6)
Damage: 12d6, deals 25% more damage to shields
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Energy (Electricity)
Range Increment: 4000 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Colossal
Purchase DC: 39
Restriction: Military (+3)

expanding a little on Lord Zack's idea a while back...

*Five for Beytan V*

Beytan V is a Federation mining world, not far from the Solar System. Unfortunately with the state of interstellar affairs on Coreline many worlds, security is at a premium. Beytan V was considered vulnerable at the best of times and now with recent conflicts Starfleet is spread thin. Beytan V has been threatened by Orion pirates, which are secretly backed by the Zann Consortium who are seeking to increase their influence in the Vulcan by taking control of the worlds's mineral resources. So the foreman, Brian Vanderberg, has sought out independent security to help protect the colony. Unfortunately the pirates, with weapons imported from the GFFA prove to be difficult to fend off.

Depending on what the players have available, or what resources they can call upon, the Orions may send 1 to 1d4+1 Orion Interceptors with a single Orion Corvette.
They must disable, or destroy the corvette before it can reach orbit (takes about 15 rounds of combat unless it is rushing to 10), where it will beam down troops, then the PCs must either keep fighting what forces are still in space, or head to the planet to engage ground forces.
If the players have a light capital ship and fighters (or equivalent craft), can have number of interceptors increase, or replaced with more corvettes and a Brigand replace the corvette. Must disable the Brigand before it reaches orbit in 20 rounds before it begins beaming troops to the ground.

If the players have access to multiple capital ships, either they own themselves, or NPC assistance, can have 1d4 brigands (of various types) with 1d4+2 or 2d4+1 corvettes and and 2d6 interceptors, GM disgression.

If the capital ship reaches orbit and beams down troops, 2d6 to 3d20+10, depending on ship and how many, can beam troops to the ground which will begin to attack any defensive positions and move to secure the mines and prepare shipments for beaming up.

If the PCs can set up a beaming scattering field, or other means of preventing teleportation to the planet, the Orions will send the corvette (if that is the capital ship) into the atmosphere to land, or launch shuttles each carrying up to 12 soldiers plus 2 crew members, which will need to be destroyed before landing, or engage the ground forces.

Ground forces will typically be armed with light disruptors or Imperial (Star Wars) blasters, and shuttles may include older Imperial shuttles such as Lambda class.

As a reward, the PCs may collect salvage from the Orion ships, could be paid with 1 ton per 2 level (average of group) of dilithium crystals (refined or raw).


----------



## kronos182

*MSJ-04 Fanton*

The MSJ-04 Fantom was the main mobile suit used by the Human Reform League, a heavily armoured, tall mobile suit that was powered by a fossil fuel generator. It is technically headless, with a protruding part out of the upper chest that houses the cockpit, with a 155mm smooth bore cannon underneath as a main weapon. It has a shield mounted on one arm and a heavy melee weapon in the other. The heavy armour made it quite resistant to attacks, but it was slow, weighing at 135 tons. Large ducts and a protruding exhaust pipe on the back are noticeable characteristics that it is powered by fossil fuels, such as gasoline or diesel with modifications. The fuel generator makes it easy to power, but does limit its range as fuel must be available.

*MSJ-04 Fanton*
Size: Gargantuan (56.75 Ft) (-4)
Bonus Hit Points: 350
Superstructure: E-Carbon
Hardness: 22
Armour: E-Carbon
Bonus to Defense: +2 (+6 armour -4 size) /+8 (+6 armour +6 shield -4 size)
Armour Penalty: -4
Reach: 15 ft
Strength Bonus: +20
Dexterity Penalty: -4
Speed: 30 ft
Purchase DC:

Slots
Helmet Helmet
Visor Class II Sensors
Cranium Oracle Targeting System (+2)
Back
Left Arm Bastion Shield
Left Hand 1
Right Arm 1
Right Hand Carbon Spear
Back Cockpit
Torso 155 mm cannon
Left Leg 2 magazines
Right Leg 2 magazines
Boots
Comm System

Standard Package Features:
Bonuses: -2 attack, darkvision 60 ft, +2 Navigate & Spot, fire and acid resistance 15.
Weapons: 155 mm cannon -4 ranged, 10d12*, 20, ball, 150 ft, single, 6 rds;
Carbon Spear +1 melee, 8d8, piercing, 19-20x3, or 6d10, slashing, 20x2
Slam +5 melee 2d8+5 blud, 20, 15 ft reach

*Fossil Fuel Powered*
The Fanton is powered by fossil fuels, able to operate for 6 hours non combat operations, or up to 1.5 hours in combat.

*E-Carbon Armour*
E-Carbon Armour is made from an allotrope of carbon, making it highly resistant to both temperature changes and corrosion compared to existing metallic materials.
Grants the mech acid resistance 15 and fire resistance 15 (not against lasers and similar energy weapons with fire damage type except plasma weapons).
Equipment Bonus: +6
Armour Penalty: -4
Speed Penalty: -5 ft
PDC: 12 + one-half the mecha's base PDC.

*E-Carbon Superstructure*
Light weight allotrope of carbon, highly resistant to temperature changes and corrosion.
Hardness: 22
PDC: +6


----------



## kronos182

*Orca Carryall*
The Orca Carryall is a heavy transport version that can move almost any vehicle about the battlefield, including the Mammoth tanks and walkers. It has four large and powerful articulated jets that provide lift and flight, with a large claw on a cable on the underside to lift the vehicle up to the carryall, and a series of adjustable clamps line the underside to secure the vehicle for transport.
The Orca Carryall is 120 feet (24 squares) long, 50 feet (10 squares wide), the crew has nine-tenth cover (9/10th) protected by an armoured canopy. Takes a full round action to enter and another two full rounds to start the craft. Able to hover and land while carrying vehicles under 20 ft tall.

*Orca Carryall (PL 5-6, VTOL Aircraft)*
Crew: 3
Passenger: 0
Cargo: 1 vehicle (up to Mammoth Mk2 or slightly larger craft)
Init: -2
Maneuver: -1
Speed: 300 (30)
Defense: 4
Hardness: 5
Hit Points: 100
Size: Colossal
PDC: 42
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: Military Radio, Searchlight, GPS, thermo/nightvision, laser designator, clamps, claw.
Note: If pilot has at least 6 ranks in Pilot and Aircraft Operation (Helicopters), as long as the craft moves gains +1 Dodge bonus to Defense. Has VTOL capabilities, able to hover. Penalties to Pilot checks in bad weather are reduced by half. Able to operate with as few of 2 engines, as long as they are not on the same side, suffering -1 to Pilot checks and speed reduced by 50 (5).

*Clamps*
The clamps secure the attached vehicle once it is against its underside. It takes 2 full rounds to adjust and lock the clamps on the vehicle. It takes a move equivalent action to release the carried vehicle.

*Claw*
The claw is both mechanical and has magnetic ends to help clamp onto a vehicle, has 100 ft reach to allow the craft to hover and pickup a vehicle, requiring a touch attack to latch onto the vehicle. Takes 1 round to raise a vehicle up 25 ft. Cable has hardness 10 and 40 hit points, Defense 16, but is still difficult to strike as it can be hard to see in the right conditions.


*Korhal Orca Carryall*
This version of the Carryall is built within the Terran Dominion or using their technology, with light neosteel armour, the claw and cable is replaced with heavy and multiple extraction field generators to allow it to lift the vehicles.

*Korhal Orca Carryall (PL 6, VTOL Aircraft)*
Crew: 2
Passenger: 0
Cargo: 1 vehicle (up to Mammoth Mk2 or slightly larger vehicle)
Init: -2
Maneuver: -1
Speed: 350 (30)
Defense: 4
Hardness: 15
Hit Points: 110
Size: Colossal
PDC: 42
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: Military Radio, Searchlight, GPS, thermo/nightvision, laser designator, clamps, claw.
Note: If pilot has at least 6 ranks in Pilot and Aircraft Operation (Helicopters), as long as the craft moves gains +1 Dodge bonus to Defense. Has VTOL capabilities, able to hover. Penalties to Pilot checks in bad weather are reduced by half. Able to operate with as few of 2 engines, as long as they are not on the same side, suffering -1 to Pilot checks and speed reduced by 50 (5).

*Clamps*
The clamps secure the attached vehicle once it is against its underside. It takes 2 full rounds to adjust and lock the clamps on the vehicle. It takes a move equivalent action to release the carried vehicle.

*Extraction Field*
Extraction fields are devices that uses technology similar to gravity accelerators, that allow equipped ships to lift objects to the ship while it is still airborne. However this requires the ship to remain motionless, as well as those caught in the beam. This limits its use for quick dustoffs. The beam has a range of 90 feet, can lift an object of gargantuan size at a rate of 30 feet as a move action, or 60 ft as a standard action. Larger objects and vehicles take longer, moving 30 ft as a full round action.

*Options
Regenerative Bio-Steel*
The ship's hull is replaced with a regenerative bio-steel that slowly repairs damage over time using internal nanobots. The ship can repair 1d6 hit points per round as long as the ship is above 50 hit points.
PDC: 65
Res: Mil +4

*Vanadium Plating*
Additional armour plating made of Vanadium. Adds +1 to ship's Defense from armour, plus grants bonus hit points equal to 10% of the ship, but slows the ship by 250 ft. Can be added a total of 4 time with all bonuses and penalties stacking.
PDC: 41
Res: Mil +4


----------



## kronos182

*Mutant Growth Hormone*

Mutant Growth Hormone, or MGH, is a drug made from hormones and tissues made from mutants, or other beings that have had significant changes to their genetic make up. Upon taking this drug, either a tablet or an injection, the recipient gains powers based on the source of that drug, such as Banshee MGH grants the ability to release a damaging sonic scream. Other sources can grant other powers such as enhanced healing, flight, etc.
If a mutant or other super powered being that had their genetic make altered that takes MGH will have their own powers greatly enhanced, regardless of the source of the MGH and it's powers.
MGH lasts for 5 hours, afterwards the recipient suffers -2 Con penalty, reduce speed by half, -2 to attack rolls and all skills, and are exhausted until they rest for 8 hours.
If a Mutant, or other being with modified genetic makeup, takes the drug,  any mutant powers they have are enhanced. Abilities with variable results (for example attacks that deal damage such as 1d6) are doubled (a claw attack that normally deals 1d6 now deals 2d6); fixed value abilities, such as speed, Ability score modifiers, other bonuses, are tripled (a mutant ability that grants flight of 20 ft is increased to 60, or grants a Fort save bonus of +2 is now +6). Once the drug's duration expires, the mutant suffers -4 Con, -2 Dex and -2 Str penalties, speed reduced to half, suffer -4 to all attacks and skills and exhausted until they rest for 8 hours.
It is possible to take a second dose before resting, however the duration of the second dose is only 4 hours and the penalties are doubled. Taking a third dose only provides the effects for 30 minutes and the penalties are tripled, and requires 16 hours of rest to recover.
MGH is quite addictive, after each use, the recipient must make a Will save DC 15 +1 per each use after the first use, or become addicted. Once addicted, the user must have at least one dose a day or suffer the effects of the penalties after a single dose. An addicted user can attempt to kick the addiction, but requires a Fort save DC 20 made once a day for 5 days. 5 successful saves in a row and the person has kicked the addition, but if they use MGH again, the Will save to prevent addiction is the same as when they last used MGH +5.
Weight: 1 dose is 12 oz.
PDC: 30
Res: Illegal +5

Examples of MGH
*Dazzler*
This MGH is derived from a mutant named Dazzler with the ability to convert sound into light. Create dazzling flashes, even low powered lasers. The recipient gains sonic resistance 5, and a sound pool of 10 + Con modifier. Loud sounds such as more than 15 people talking, 1d4+2 people talking loudly or yelling, large vehicle or industrial equipment running within 30 feet grant +1 sound pool points per round. Sound created by gun fire, melee combat of at least 5 people, aircraft engines within 30 feet grant +2 sound points per round. Sonic attacks within 30 feet grant +1 sound pool points per die of damage. Recipient can't have more than triple their Con in sound pool points stored, and any excess dissipates at a rate of 2 points per round.
The recipient can use the points to create several effects:
*Create Light* - for 1 point per round can create a light source that fills a 20 ft radius like a standard lantern, as a move equivalent action, lasts for 1 +Con modifier rounds, minimum 1 round.
*Blinding Flash* - for 2 points the recipient and create a bright blinding affecting a 10 foot radius, forcing all but the recipient to make a Reflex save DC 10 + recipient's Con modifier, or be dazed for 2 rounds. Can be used as a standard action, or as an attack of opportunity.
*Laser* - for 6 points the recipient can create a concentrated beam of light like a laser, dealing 2d6 points of fire damage, 20x2 critical, 40 ft range increment, as part of an attack action. Can increase damage by +1 die for +3 points.
*Distort* - for 4 points, as a standard action, the recipient can distort the air round them by refracting light, gaining the benefits of the Blur spell for 3 rounds, +1 round per +2 addition points. Gains one-half concealment (20% miss chance).
*Protection* - for 8 points the recipient gains some protection from light based attacks for 5 rounds +1 round per +3 points. The recipient gains +5 bonus against any light based attacks that might blind or daze them, such as daze spell, flash bangs, etc. Against light based attacks, such as lasers, gains resistance 5.

*Burn MGH*
This MGH is derived from mutants with pyrokinesis abilities. The user can engulf themselves in flames for 5 + Con modifier rounds at a time before requiring a 10 round cool down period. While engulfed in flames, gains a +2 Deflection bonus to Defense, immune to fire attacks (doesn't include laser or light based attacks that deal fire damage), and takes half damage from cold damage attacks. The recipient can launch, as an attack, a ball of fire dealing 1d6 fire damage, 20x2, 30 ft range increment, at any time, but while engulfed in flames, this fire ball deals 3d6 fire damage with a range of 60 ft.
Recipients who use Burn have a 25% chance that the source of the Burn MGH will grant them fly speed 60, average maneuverability, while engulfed.

*Feral*
This MGH is derived from mutants with animal traits, or those displaying more primitive qualities, granting enhanced physical abilities, but slightly reduced mental abilities. While under the influence of Feral, The recipient gains enhanced strength, senses, stamina, agility, speed and healing, as well as resistance to psionic abilities, gaining a +4 to all saves against psionic attacks or abilities. However the recipient also suffers -2 to Int and Cha, suffers -5 to any complex skills, although can use craft skills but only to make simple items. They see things as more simplistic, and more prone to flight or fight responses in a situation, such as when surprised would instinctively either flee quickly, or lash out violently initially.

*Enhanced Strength (Ex)* +2 Str
The recipient has enhanced strength, as reflected in ability bonuses, plus the recipient's carrying capacity is calculated as if the recipient had Strength +8 higher, not encumbered until reaches heavy load, unarmed strikes deal lethal damage without penalty. All of the recipient's melee attacks will deal + Strength Modifier x1.5, and when using the Power Attack feat, the bonus damage is doubled.

*Enhanced Senses (Ex)*
The recipient's senses are heightened, granting +4 bonus to Listen, Spot, Search, gains the benefits of the Blind-Fight feat, plus has Blindsight 10 feet as long as the recipient only has 50% of their body covered by clothing.

*Enhanced Stamina (Ex)*
The recipient's biology is greatly enhanced, able to go longer and farther before tiring. The recipient can hold breathe 3 times longer than normal, able to run, force march or any other physical activity that would require a Fort save after performing for triple the time before needing to make a Fort save and gains a +4 to the Con or Fort save. Requires only 4 hours of rest to remove Fatigued condition, 30 minutes of rest to remove Exhausted condition. The recipient isn't considered disabled until -10 hit points, able to perform normally until reaching -10 hit points.

*Enhanced Agility (Ex)* +2 Dex
The recipient has enhanced agility, gaining +4 to Balance, Jump, Move Silently and Tumble. When falling, treats falls as 20 feet less with a successful Tumble check.

*Enhanced Speed (Ex)*
The recipient moves faster, +10 ft to land speed, reflected above, plus the recipient runs at 8 times speed instead of normal 4 times (approximately 14 mph for average human).

*Enhanced Healing (Ex)*
The recipient's healing ability is increased to greater than normal. The recipient heals at double rate when resting, healing 2 hit points per level per night of rest (8 hours). If recipient undergoes complete bed rest, they heal 4 times the normal amount, so 4 hit points per level.


----------



## kronos182

*Commissars*
"The fires through which we pass in this life are but the light of the Emperor's forge. Our triumphs and tragedies are the heat by which we are tempered into weapons fit for his service."
-Commissar Captain Jourian Al'Eutar, Gunmetallicus 41st.

Commissars come from a subdivision of the Departmento Munitorum, the Officio Prefectus, are political officers tasked with keeping the troops of the Imperial Guard on mission and under intense discipline even in the face of some of the most terrifying threats in the Galaxy. They fight alongside the regiment's regular officers and take control when morale is flagging or the men are not fighting with sufficient zeal. In such situations a Commissar can take over command from a regular officer and summarily execute any man who tries to flee, or fails in their duties. Most troops fear and loath Commissars, and they are usually the first officers against the wall when a regiment mutinies.
As important members of the Imperium, they are highly respected, and feared, and have access to various items and sometimes even relics. Most are equipped with armour incorporated into their uniforms, armed with bolt pistols and a power fist or chain sword. Some higher ranking Commissars may carry relics or other advanced and ancient items or weapons.

*Commissars*
CR: 7
Size: Medium
Type: Human
Hit Dice: 8d8+8, HP 50
Mass: 12
Init: +1
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 20, touch 17, flat-footed 19 (+1 Dex +6 class +3 armoured uniform)
Base Attack Bonus: +6/+1
Grapple: +8
Attack: +9 melee chainsword (2d8+2), or +7 ranged bolt pistol (2d12+4 + 2d6)
Full Attack: +9 melee chainsword (2d8+2) and +4 melee chainsword (2d8+2), or +7 ranged bolt pistol (2d12+4 + 2d6) and +2 ranged bolt pistol (2d12+4 + 2d6)
Special Attack: Duty or Death!
Special Qualities: Forward For The Emperor!, There is No Fear But Me!
FS: 5 ft by 5 ft
Reach: 5 ft
Allegiance: Imperium of Man, Emperor of Mankind
Saves: Fort +5, Ref +3, Will +5
Rep: +4
Abilities: Str 15, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 14
Skills: Climb +3*, Concentration +5, Drive +6, Intimidate +8, Jump +1*, Listen +3, Profession +6, Read/Write English, Search +2,  Speak English, Spot +5, Swim +2*
Feats: Alertness, Armour Proficiency (Light), Personal Firearms Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Advanced Firearms Proficiency
Possessions:  bolt pistol, 4 magazines, armoured uniform (equivalent of flak jacket), masterwork +1 chainsword, various gear and personal possessions. May be assigned other weapons as weapon specialist.

*Duty or Death!*
If the Commissar finds any member of the Imperial Guard, of any rank, failing their duty, or showing signs of cowardice, the Commissar can execute them on the spot. Makes an attack roll at -5 but the attack is guaranteed critical with the critical modifier increased by one. Example a Commissar with a bolt pistol normally deals double damage on a critical, with this attack deals triple damage.

*Forward For The Emperor!*
The Commissar can lead Imperial Guardsmen in combat. When Imperial Guardsmen use For the Emperor!, they can use the Commissar's attack bonus to make their attacks with, including gaining a bonus attack when using a full attack action.

*There Is No Fear But Me!*
The Commissar, as a full round action, can inspire through a rousing speech, or through fear and threats, others into fighting harder, and resist the evils of the Warp and Chaos. Commissar must make a Charisma check DC 13, and lasts 1 + Cha modifer rounds, and can affect up to 50 guardsmen per Cha modifier (100 for average Commissar). Inspired (or terrified) allies gains +1 to resist fear and mind affecting effects, +2 to attack rolls.


*Bolt Pistol (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 2d12+4 + 2d6
Critical: 20
Damage Type: ballistic + fire
Range Increment: 60 ft
Rate of Fire: S
Size: Medium
Weight: 9 lb
Ammo: 30 box
Purchase DC: 25 Mil (+3)
Notes: Masterworked, +1 attack roll, Digital Ammo Counter, DNA Lock, Weapon Link, armour piercing (+1 attack against targets with armour, or natural armour +1 or greater. Against targets without armour suffers -1 damage).
Medium sized creatures attempting to use the Bolt Pistol suffer a -1 to attack rolls due to the weapon being sized for the larger hands of the Space Marines. Anyone without exceptional strength, or a cybernetic arm, with strength rated at least 18, suffers -2 on any attacks after the first attack in a round, and suffers half the damage rolled in subdual damage on any attack made with the Bolt Pistol. So a normal person, with Strength 18 will suffer half damage in subdual damage each time he fires the weapon, and his second attack suffers -2 to attack roll. While a person with a cybernetic limb of Strength 18, doesn't suffer the subdual damage or the attack penalty to his second attack due to the shock absorbers and gyros in the arm to keep it steady.
Ammunition: Box of 50 .75 Bolts rounds has a PDC 12.
DNA Lock - A sensor in the handle reads the DNA of the user, if it does not match the assigned user, the weapon locks and will not fire. Changing the assigned user requires the user, or authorized mechanic, a Computer Use check DC 20 and the new assigned person. An attempt to forcibly change the assigned user, or disable the device requires a Computer Use check DC 27.
Weapon Link - The weapon links to the HUD and Black Carapace of the Space marine, allowing the marine to 'sense' the weapon, know how many rounds are left, know if the barrel is too hot, if there is a jam and where, and use any attached scopes or other equipment without looking at it, useful for looking around corners. Using scopes without looking through the scope only provides half bonuses.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Idea for magic item (or Warp-tainted, as it may be): the Commissar Cap of Intimidation. Makes the user get a big boost to Intimidate rolls, at least once a day even get a Fear effect, but the side effect is becoming increasingly absurdly blood-thirsty, even by Commissar standards, coming down to putting bolts through people’s faces for so much as blinking too hard (as an “obvious sign of cowardice”).


----------



## kronos182

Some WH40k melee weapons

*Power Sword*
Power swords are a type of Power Weapons, which are rare in the Imperium of Man. These weapons, once the field is activated, emit a hazy field of bluish energy that wraps around the blade, which is capable of disrupting the molecular bonds of matter when it strikes.

*Power Sword (PL7 Archaic Weapon Proficiency)*
Damage: 1d8 unenergized, 2d10 energized
Critical: 19-20x2 unenergized, 18-20x3 energized
Damage Type: slashing unenergized, slashing/energy energized
Size: Medium
Weight: 5 lbs
Purchase DC: 30 Rare +5
Notes: When energized deals half slashing and half non-specific energy damage, also ignores 5 points of Defense from Armour or Shields, or 5 points of Hardness/DR


*Power Axe*
Power axes are a type of Power Weapons, which are rare in the Imperium of Man. These weapons, once the field is activated, emit a hazy field of bluish energy that wraps around the blade, which is capable of disrupting the molecular bonds of matter when it strikes.

*Power Axe (PL7 Archaic Weapon Proficiency)*
Damage: 1d10 unenergized, 2d12 energized
Critical: 20x2 unenergized, 19-20x3 energized
Damage Type: slashing unenergized, slashing/energy energized
Size: Medium
Weight: 7 lbs
Purchase DC: 31 Rare +5
Notes: When energized deals half slashing and half non-specific energy damage, also ignores 6 points of Defense from Armour or Shields, or 6 points of Hardness/DR


*Shard of Bekrin*
This power sword has a broken blade, missing half its length, was wielded by Tarvos, a Blood Angels Battle-Brother in the service of the Deathwatch. The blade broke when Tarvos gave his life defeating a Hive Tyrant while protecting the world's clergy as they evacuated the planet. The weapon still hums with power, and those that look upon its stained blade at once feel the power of the brother who once wielded it.

*Shard of Bekrin (PL7 Archaic Weapon Proficiency)*
Damage: 1d8 unenergized, 2d10 energized
Critical: 19-20x2 unenergized, 18-20x3 energized
Damage Type: slashing unenergized, slashing/energy energized
Size: Medium
Weight: 5 lbs
Purchase DC: 32 Unique +6
Notes: When energized deals half slashing and half non-specific energy damage, also ignores 5 points of Defense from Armour or Shields, or 5 points of Hardness/DR.
Inspirational - When wielded in combat, grants allies within 50 feet +1 moral bonus to attack rolls and Will saves. Also makes the wielder and allies within 50 feet immune to any fear affects from Tyrants.
Tyrant Killer - deals double damage to any Tyrant. If used to deliver the killing blow to a Tyrant of Large size or bigger, the wielder and allies within 50 feet gain a +1d6 moral bonus to melee damage for 3 rounds.


----------



## kronos182

*Commissar Cap of Intimidation*
This ornate Commissar hat was originally worn by a famous commissar who was well known for inspiring the troops under his command, usually with fear of facing him, rather than the enemy.
Commissars that wear this cap gains a +4 bonus to Intimidation checks, reduces the attack penalty when making a Duty or Death! Attack.
If the Commissar makes a successful Duty or Death! Attack, can add their Intimidation bonus, including the +4 from the Cap of Intimidation, to their There Is No Fear But Me check. For every 5 points the Commissar beats the DC, grants allies double the normal bonuses.
Weight: 2 lbs
PDC: 31


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK... cool Power weapons. We can see the ones for Angry Marines weapons (the Power Bat and the Power Boots) and home-made versions done with makeshift equipment because, well, if those wackos can make a baseball bat with a Power field...

Probably those would have an additional rule for unstable power fields or something, because they are so makeshift.


----------



## kronos182

_"We are the Borg. You will be assimilated. Resistance is futile."_

The Borg are a pseudo-species of cybernetic humanoids from the Delta Quadrant. No single individual truly exists as all are joined in a hive mind known as the Collective. The Borg Queen appears to be a possible exception to this no individual entity, although assimilated individuals used as representatives to make assimilation faster with some species have existed with Locutus being the most well known. The ultimate goal of the Borg is the attainment of perfection through the forcible assimilation of diverse sentient species, technologies and knowledge that would be added and absorbed into the hive mind.

The Borg collective is made up of 'drones' made up of varied species they have assimilated and augmented with cybernetics. All Borg will have a number of 'standard' augmentations, but those assigned to specific roles, which is partly determined by the assimilated being's species, knowledge and skills. For example Klingons and Hirogens are typically used as combat or heavy labour drones. All drones cease to grow body hair and develop an ashen, grayish skin colouration, ignoring original skin pigmentation. Cybernetic implants are either surgically attached to the body, or grown internally by nanoprobes injected into the bloodstream.

All Borg will have the following augmentations and traits:
Racial Traits:
Size: Same as base creature.
Cybernetics: All Borg drones will have a number of standard cybernetics (listed below), plus others that are related to their specific duties. But have built in universal translator, communications systems, targeting software, 10 hour oxygen cell, sensors (chemo-, geo-, electri-, mechani- comp sensors at +5 bonus)
Required Regeneration: To help maintain their organs and cybernetic systems, all borg drones must return to a Regeneration Alcove once every 48 hours for 8 hours. While in the Regeneration Alcove, the drone shut down all non-essential bodily systems, and their entire metabolism becomes integrated with the power system and distribution network of their ship, merging their life signs with the ship. While Regenerating heals at double normal rate, does not require food, water and is considered resting. Also while connected, any other member of the Collective can access that drone's knowledge and can use it at a fraction of the original drone's bonus. For every 24 hours past 48 hours the drone goes without regeneration, the drone loses 5 ft to speed, suffers -1 to all rolls (attack, saves and checks). Once the drone's speed reaches 0 ft, the drone shutdowns and is essentially in a coma and a form of stasis. It can remain in this state for up to 10 years. Once it is put in a regeneration alcove and recharges for at least 8 hours, the drone is fully functional again.
Collective Knowledge: All borg drones are connected by the hive mind, and are able to share knowledge quickly and easily. All drones, if they lack a particular skill, or knowledge, can spend a full round action searching and accessing through the hive to get that skill or knowledge required. If the skill is one the drone lacks (has no skill points in) can gain a +4 bonus to that skill. If the drone has skill points in that skill, gains a +8 bonus as they are adding to their knowledge in that particular skill. Knowledge that doesn't require skill checks can also be accessed in this way. If the drone is over 50,000 light years from the nearest borg ship that has the required skills or knowledge, increase the time to access the hive for the knowledge by 1 round per 10,000 light years.
Reputation: The Borg are feared as an unstoppable force that assimilates all in their path. +2 Reputation.

In Coreline, there are a few Borg factions known to exist. Most groups keep to themselves, seeing themselves as the prime collective and look to absorb the others if given the chance. When more than one faction encounters the other, there can be a devastating conflict between the groups as they try to assimilate each other. Borg generally use geometric shaped ships, cubes and spheres make up the bulk of most factions' fleets, while some also have the smaller, flatter angular rectangular scouts and interceptors, the rare diamond ships used by Borg Queens, and some have fusion cubes, where several cubes connect together to create a larger cube for greater tactical power.

The *Prime Collective* is based in the Delta Quadrant, lead by the Borg Queen, and is the closest to the Borg collective well known. They mostly keep to themselves, but will send out ships occasionally to acquire new technology and biological samples to add to their collective. This is the largest faction, but due to so many other groups that would potentially ally together to fight them, the Prime Collective mostly maintains its borders and only sends small scouting groups to study new races and technology. Watching and waiting for the opportunity to add new technologies and slowly expand their borders.

The *Kelvin Borg Collective* are made of Borg from the Kelvin Timeline. They have taken over space on the edge of the Alpha Quadrant, south of Federation space. They are the most aggressive of the Borg factions, attacking and assimilating any ship that gets within 10 light years of their borders. They regularly send raids to random systems, capturing ships and assimilating people before leaving. They don't seem to be interested in holding many systems they attack, although they have captured a few systems that seem of little significance quite a distance from their space and defend these systems with the same fervor as their main systems. The Kelvin Borg Collective has several very large cubes, about 10 times the size of regular cubes, which they use to protect their systems. For their main attack fleet they use smaller Tactical Probes, oblong ships with six armoured plates that run the length of the ship and stick out the end, with three on each side.

*Unimatrix 5* is a faction of Borg that slowly migrates through space, but don't go about assimilating unique technologies and species, and they are unique in that each member, while part of the Collective, but retain their individuality. They only accept members who willing join their collective, or assimilate those who are close to death to give them a second chance at life. While they have several cubes and other borg ships, they also have a number of other ships they've traded or found derelicts they repaired and assimilated. Systems they move through, they mine or temporarily settle abandoned or uninhabited planets, moons and stations before moving on. If they come to inhabited systems, they negotiate for mining rights where they can and offer services to protect the system from raiders and pirates, or offer technology upgrades or medical aid, but avoid providing offensive technologies.

*Standard Cybernetics:*
Communication Interlink - Subspace communication device to allow instantaneous communication with the Collective. Allows instant communications with the rest of the borg collect as long as within 10 light years of a borg ship or facility with a communications system.
Myo-Neural Cortical Array - Control movements, enhances Strength and Dexterity by +1 each. (Factored in base stats)
Assimilation Tubule -  Also known as injection tubules, a pair of flexible needle-like devices that extend from wrists or fingers of Drones, used to deliver nanoprobes as the first step in assimilation. Capable of penetrating most materials and energy fields known to the Federation and others. After a successful grapple, the drone can make a full round touch attach with the Assimilation Tubules, dealing 1 point of piercing damage, that ignore 30 DR/Hardness, injecting the target with assimilation nanites.
Audio Implant - Ties to the communication Interlink for communications and also enhances their hearing +1 Listen.
Homing Device - Each drone has a homing beacon with its own unique translink frequency. Functions as a Galactic GPS for the collective to find drones.
Typically an eye implant - Basic eye implant allows vision in multiple spectrums, infrared, ultraviolet, can see everything in EM spectrum, telescopic, microscopic, and can be easily modified for other vision types including multispacial, +1 Search and +1 Spot. (Factored into base stats)
Personal Force Field - Borg drones are equipped with a force field, with 50 hit points, that regenerates at a rate of 5 hit points every round. If struck by the same energy weapon more than once, the Borg drone can make a Computer check DC 20 after the first attack to analyze the weapon, with a +1 bonus for every other Borg drone within 50 feet struck by the same weapon, to adapt to the weapon, making the Borg and all others within 1 lightyear immune to that energy weapon.
Exo-Plating - Each drone has exo-plating for added protection against attacks and various environments. Combat and specialist labour drones will have heavier armour. +2 Natural Defence and DR 3.
Limited Fast Heal - The nanoprobes in the borg's body along with other implants allows for limited fast heal. Able to heal Con Modifier HP per round up to half the drone's HP before requiring to go to a Regeneration Alcove.
Hostile Environment - This set of implants allows the drone to function in a number of hostile environments including space. Provides 10 hours of air, +4 saves against poisons, diseases, has the Cold, Hot and Heavy planet adaptions.

*Borg Drone*
Borg drones are cybernetically enhanced beings connected to the Borg Collective, sharing a hive-like mind, removing all individuality from each member. Each drone is given a numeric designation as part of a group, such as One of Ten, part of a unimatrix, with each group responsible for a series of tasks or responsibilities, and the drone a further specialized within the assigned group's overall purpose. Each drone is enhanced with cybernetic implants determined by their function, but all drones have a number of basic enhancements, including communication interlink, a number of enhancements for strength, homing device, assimilation tubules to allow them to assimilate others, exo-plating and a personal force field for defense.

*Borg Drone*
CR 6;
Size: Medium-sized humanoid;
HD: 4d8+18, 50 hp, 50 hp force field
Mas: 14
Init: +2
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 15, Touch 11, flat-footed 14 (+1 Dex, +4 Nat Armour)
BAB: +5
Grapple: +10
Attack: +10 melee (1d4+5 lethal unarmed strike), or +8 ranged (3d10 forced plasma beam)
Special Attacks: Assimilate
Special Qualities: Adaptive Forcefield, Adaptive Weapon, DR 5, personal force field 50 hp, Limited Fast Heal 2
FS: 5 ft by 5 ft
Reach: 5 ft
Allegiance: Borg Collective
Saves: Fort +6, Ref +3, Will +4.
Rep: +4
Abilities: Str 20, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 8
Skills: Computer Use +4, Craft Electrical +4, Craft Mechanical +4, Disable Device +4, Gather Information +3, Knowledge Earth and Life Sciences +4, Knowledge Technology +5, Listen +4, Navigate +4, Pilot +4, Repair +4, Spot +4

*Assimilate *- After making a successful grapple check, the Borg drone can make a full round touch attack to inject the target with their Assimilation Tubules. Target must make a Fort save DC 25 or the target is stunned and paralyzed and is starting to be assimilated. If the target succeeds the save, they are only paralyzed for the round and can make a new save the next round. The target can keep making Fort saves, but each round they resist, the Borg can make a Knowledge: Earth and Life Sciences check DC 17 (as a move action) to increase the DC by +1, each round. A Borg drone can assimilate up to 25 people between regeneration periods.

*Adaptive Forcefield* - When a drone is attacked by an energy weapon, after the first attack, it can make a Computer Use check DC 20 to adapt the shields to that weapon. If unsuccessful, the drone can attempt again each time attacked by the same weapon, as long as the drone was not attacked by a different type of energy weapon. The drone gets +1 to the check for each other Borg drone within 50 feet also struck by the same weapon. Once the drone is successful on the check, its forcefield is immune to damage from that type of weapon, as well as all other drones within 50 feet.
Note the same type of weapon made by different races require a separate check to become immune. Against magical weapons, attacks, the DC is increased by +5

*Adaptive Weapon* - The forced plasma beam, mounted on the arm of the drone can be modified to penetrate the shields, and even, with time, the armour of a target. After making a successful attack against a target and dealt damage, the drone can make a Computer Use check DC 30, with a +1 bonus for each borg drone that successfully damages the same target (or targets with similar defenses) within 50 feet. On a successful check, if the target has force fields, one-quarter of the damage bypasses the shields and deals damage directly to the target and three-quarters to the shields. Against a target with DR or Hardness, the weapon gains ignore hardness/DR 3. The drone can make additional Computer Use checks after another attack that successfully damages the target, with a successful check increasing the ignore hardness/DR by +1, and half damage bypasses shields, with a further checks increasing by +1 and one quarter more bypassing shields. After the first successful check, and any additional ones, all borg drones within 50 ft also have the same ability to bypass shields and ignore hardness/DR.
Against magic shields and armour, increase the DC by +5.

*Limited Fast Heal* - The borg's internal nanites and cybernetics provide the drone with a form of Fast healing, healing 2 HP each round, up to a maximum of 30 hit points. This is replenished after the drone regenerates.

*Communication Interlink* - Subspace communication device to allow instantaneous communication with the Collective. Allows instant communications with the rest of the borg collect as long as within 10 light years of a borg ship or facility with a communications system.

*Assimilation Tubule* -  Also known as injection tubules, a pair of flexible needle-like devices that extend from wrists or fingers of Drones, used to deliver nanoprobes as the first step in assimilation. Capable of penetrating most materials and energy fields known to the Federation and others. After a successful grapple, the drone can make a full round touch attach with the Assimilation Tubules, dealing 1 point of piercing damage, that ignore 30 DR/Hardness, injecting the target with assimilation nanites.

*Homing Device* - Each drone has a homing beacon with its own unique translink frequency. Functions as a Galactic GPS for the collective to find drones.
Typically an eye implant - Basic eye implant allows vision in multiple spectrums, infrared, ultraviolet, can see everything in EM spectrum, telescopic, microscopic, and can be easily modified for other vision types including multispacial.

*Personal Force Field* - Borg drones are equipped with a force field, with 50 hit points, that regenerates at a rate of 5 hit points every round. 

*Hostile Environment* - This set of implants allows the drone to function in a number of hostile environments including space. Provides 10 hours of air, +4 saves against poisons, diseases, has the Cold, Hot and Heavy planet adaptions.

*Forced Plasma Beam*
This energy weapon built into the arm of the borg drone fires a beam of plasma weapon. Deals 3d10 points of fire damage, 20x3 critical, range of 60 feet, semiautomatic rate of fire, has an unlimited ammunition as it draws energy from the drone as long as it regenerates regularly. If the drone hasn't regenerated for more than 48 hours, after 48 hours, has a capacity of 100 shots, and can't refill until regenerates. However the drone can attach and drain a standard power pack to replenish 50 charges for its forced plasma beam weapon.

*Security/Combat Drones*
These drones have heavier armour, enhanced strength, stronger shields and weapons. Each borg ship has on average only 5 to 10% of the crew made up of Security/Combat drones, while some smaller ones have none. If the Borg encounter heavy resistance, they will convert a number of regular drones to security/combat versions.
Make the following changes to drone to make a Security/Combat Drone:
+1 hit dice (+10 hit points);
+10 additional hit points;
Personal Forcefield increases to 80 HP;
Strength increased to 22 (+6);
Natural Armour bonus to Defense increased to +6;
Gains +3 to attack rolls, both melee and ranged;
DR increases to 10;
Forced Plasma Beam gains full automatic fire setting;
Add Focused Plasma Blaster to shoulder;
Unarmed strike increased to 2d4+6 damage (factored in increased strength);
Skills upgraded Listen to +6, Search to +4, Spot to +6
Fort and Will saves increase by +2;
Increase CR to 8.

*Focused Plasma Blaster*
This heavy energy weapon fits over the shoulder of the drone with a pivot and tilt mounting. Deals 5d10, 20x3, fire damage, 75 ft, semi, with 10 rounds that replenish at a rate of 1 per 5 rounds of inactivity. Ignores 5 points of hardness/dr. Can be modified with Adaptive Weapon ability.

*Medical Drone*
These drones are fitted with various medical equipment and mini nanite factories. They are used to attach various cybernetic devices to recently assimilated beings, aid in repairing damaged drones, or removing useful cybernetics that are not damaged beyond repair from deactivated or dead drones.
Make the following changes to drones to make Medical Drone;
Skills modified Craft Mechanical +6, Knowledge Earth and Life Sciences +8, Repair +6, Treat Injury +8;
Gains Craft Cybernetics, Surgery, Cybernetic Surgery;
Fitted with integrated equivalent of advanced medkit, medicomp sensor, regen wand, medical and surgical kits;
Add Nanite Factory.

Nanite Factory - This cybernetic device builds nanites that the borg use. As long as the drone regenerates regularly, it can ignore the limits of Limited Regeneration. As a full round action, uses its tubules to replenish the nanites of other drones so they can continue to regenerate damage. Able to replenish up to 10 drones' nanites per 24 hour period.


----------



## kronos182

*Panzer IV*
Larger than the Panzer III, the IV was the workhorse of the Panzer Corps and was the first German tank not considered undergunned as soon as it hit the field, thanks to its 7.5cm cannon. (Its chief advantage was its larger gun, as it initially resembled the Panzer III in most other categories.) It was the most numerous tank in the German army, even into the later days of the war. Approximately 12,000 were manufactured – almost double that of any other tank.
This is largely due to its ease of manufacture and maintenance when compared to other later models. The Panzer IV didn’t enter the war in large numbers until after the invasion of France. Its chassis was converted into assault artillery (such as the Sturmgeschütz IV or Sturmpanzer IV), tank destroyers (such as the Jagdpanzer IV) or self-propelled anti-aircraft vehicles (such as the Flakpanzer IV). The Panzer IV is two squares wide and four squares long 9.5 ft wide, 19.5 ft long, 23 ft gun forward), weighing 25 tons. In addition to its 7.5cm heavy gun, it was outfitted with 2 7.92mm M34 machineguns, one mounted on the forward hull operated by radio operator who sat next to the driver, while the other was mounted coaxially with the main 7.5 cm cannon.

Crew: 5
Passengers: 0
Cargo: 125 lbs
Init: -5
Maneuver: -5
Top Speed: 47 (5)
Defense: 6
Hardness: 17
Hit Points: 56
Size: G
Purchase DC: 40
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: Lights, pivot mounted spotlight, radio, 7.5 cm heavy gun, 2 7.92mm M34 machineguns, smoke dispenser (functions as smoke grenade with range of the tank, 4 discharges), zimmerit paste coating
Notes: Magnetic mines and grapples fail to attach to hull


WeaponDamageCritTypeRange IncrRoFMagazineSizeM34 7.92mm Machinegun (2)2d1020Ballistic100 ftALinked 1575 rds eaLarge7.5 cm Heavy Gun6d620Ballistic145 ftSLinked 87 rdsHuge

*Optional Ammunition
Armour Piercing* - deals 5d6 ballistic damage, but ignores 8 points of hardness.
*High Explosive* - deals 4d6 fire damage to 20 foot radius, Reflex DC 15 for half damage.
*Fragment* -deals 4d6 slashing damage to 20 foot radius, Reflex DC 15 for half damage.

*Panzer IV Ausf X*
The Ausf X model of the Panzer is a modernization of the older design, with an improved engine and transmission. Armour is improved using more modern materials, and the gun is replaced with an improved version of similar sized cannon. The M34s are replaced with 7.62mm machinguns, and ammunition is increased for all weapons. Modern communication systems with GPS and a newer, although primitive targeting system is installed. The cannon has an autoloading system which reduces the crew to 4.

Crew: 4
Passengers: 0
Cargo: 125 lbs
Init: -4
Maneuver: -5
Top Speed: 60 (6)
Defense: 6
Hardness: 20
Hit Points: 60
Size: G
Purchase DC: 41
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: Lights, pivot mounted spotlight, military radio, 7.5 cm cannon, 2 7.62mm machineguns, smoke dispenser (6 grenades), nightvision for driver and gunner, GPS, targeting system
Notes: If tank is not moving, grants +1 to attack rolls.


WeaponDamageCritTypeRange IncrRoFMagazineSize7.62mm Machinegun (2)2d1020Ballistic100 ftALinked 1650 rds eaLarge7.5 cm Cannon6d820Ballistic150 ftSLinked 100 rdsHuge

*Optional Ammunition
Armour Piercing* - deals 5d8 ballistic damage, but ignores 10 points of hardness.
*High Explosive* - deals 5d6 fire damage to 30 foot radius, Reflex DC 16 for half damage.
*Fragment* - deals 5d6 slashing damage to 30 foot radius, Reflex DC 16 for half damage.

*Geist Panzer*
This panzer was operated by a crew that excelled in sneak attacks, and later modified with magical abilities to make it the ultimate ambush vehicle. The commander can cause the tank to turn invisible for short periods of time, allowing it to remain hidden until it fires. It can also create a sphere of silence around itself, rendering it completely silent, allowing it to sneak up without being heard, and if well camouflaged making it incredibly difficult to detect from the sound of its attacks as its completely silent.
Make following changes to Panzer IV:
Add Invisibility;
Add Silence;
PDC: 50, Unique (+5)

*Invisibility* - The commander as a standard action, can render the Geist Panzer invisible for 2 minutes, gaining +40 bonus to Hide if immobile, or +20 bonus to Hide if moving, unless Silence is used, then +40 bonus is used. Any attack action used by any of the crew dismisses the invisibility.

*Silence *- As a standard action, the commander can create a sphere that completely surrounds the vehicle, and any person sitting on top of medium size, completely silent for 2 minutes. The crew inside can still talk to each other, but anyone sitting outside can't speak. The effect moves with the vehicle. The vehicle, crew and anyone that is sitting on the vehicle are protected against sonic and language based attacks, such as command or shout spells. Sonic damage type attacks are also rendered useless against the vehicle.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Now THIS is an awesome piece of warring steel.


----------



## Lord Zack

Personally, I don't think that the Borg's adaptation should be limited to energy weapons, but I recognize that ship has probably sailed. Though... if the Borg keep getting their butt kicked by people wielding ballistic weapons...

Also, consider... assimilated Space Marines/Astartes.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> Personally, I don't think that the Borg's adaptation should be limited to energy weapons, but I recognize that ship has probably sailed. Though... if the Borg keep getting their butt kicked by people wielding ballistic weapons...
> 
> Also, consider... assimilated Space Marines/Astartes.



We don't have any evidence the Borg drones can adapt to ballistic weapons. They'd probably consider the technology too primitive and would ignore people with them until they start shooting them.
Drones do come with damage reduction so that helps. The basic shields protect against projectiles, and if critical hit bypasses the shields, they still have their DR and fast healing.

I'll probably make up an upgraded Security/Combat drones that can improve their resistance to physical damage (via shields or improving the resistance their armour can withstand.

I still have to do their ships, which some will more armoured, and greater shields. AND the ships heal themselves over time. Not many other races have that ability.

Assimilated Space Marines.. those would be some nasty Borg Combat drones. I still have to make a fully fledge NPC of a fully implanted Marine.


----------



## Lord Zack

We don't have any on-screen evidence that I know of that says they can't either. The at least most notable time we see the use of firearms on Borg is a brief instance, where they didn't have time to adapt. Also, even if they had no inherent ability to tune their force fields to be effective against ballistic weapons they could be modified to do so.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

AFAIK, it's ST canon that Borg shielding tech didn't stopped ballistics, but considering the fact that the only kinetic weapon the Federation uses at any point in the franchise is the TR-116 rifle (and a mortar in "Arena" in TOS and the occasional handgun or machine gun poached in-site during an away mission - and most uses of the rifle after its introduction in DS9 have been in ST novels), the whole discussion just has been going on and on amongst the fans (especially because the one "ballistic weapon" we see kill a Borg is the holographic Tommy Gun Picard hacks in "First Contact". I guess if we take his statement as pure fact ("I disengaged the safety protocols. Without them, even a holographic bullet can kill"), then the holographic bullet still applies enough kinetic energy when it hits (not just "pew-pew" laser energy like the regular phasers) that it can be deadly to anything that isn't already invulnerable to .45 ammo. 

The discussion the fans then go for is things like Picard only killing two drones so they didn't had time to adapt and such. Or even how exactly do holodecks actually are supposed to hurt someone if the safeties are off (there's some guy in Quora who theorizes that it wasn't a bullet but rather the holodeck teleporting chunks off the Borg where the "bullet impacts" would be).

I don't know. My call would be that the Borg are very vulnerable to ballistic weapons but the Queen isn't a complete idiot and has started to manufacture drones with heavier body armor and redundant organs and such that can survive being shot, but as these modifications take time to manufacture, a garden-variety drone wouldn't have them.

Even then, an assimilated Marine would stand head and shoulders above other drones. They would be a terror on the battlefield. Pretty sure that Marines and the Adeptus Mechanicus would see this as the ultimate heresy, too.


----------



## kronos182

As technology advances older ones are generally abandoned. In d20 Future I think mentions something like this with the armours at higher PLs with higher energy resistance than kinetic. 

As for the borg, Canon is what is seen on screen, and books are expanded. So heavier armoured borg in books would technology be an alternative timeline version from movies and series.

I'm going to flesh out a space marine and see how an assimilated version turns out once I get home on Monday


----------



## Lord Zack

Well,  the Borg might not arrive on Coreline with anti-kinetic defenses, but if they start running into trouble they can change things, just like the UEFA and CONSENT are developing new mobile weapons.


----------



## kronos182

*Space Marine*
The Space marine, Adeptus Astartes, the elite of the Imperium of Man, the super human warriors that helps protect the lives of the Imperium in the name of the God Emperor. After receiving all 19 phases of the implants, the Scout becomes a full Marine, assigned full space marine armour now that they have the Black Carapace to interface with it. These soldiers can live hundreds of years and can see thousands of battles, many lasting for years.

*Low-Level Space Marine (Strong Ord 5/Tough Ord 5), Adeptus Astares Space Marine, Phase 1 to 19 implants)*
Type: Adeptus Astartes Human
Size: Medium
CR: 12
Hit Points: 5d8+18 plus 3d10+18 +20+20+8; 151
Mas: 22
Init: +2
Speed: 40 ft
Defense: 27, 20 Touch, flat-footed 25 (+2 Dex, +8 Class, +7 Space marine mk7 armour)
BAB/Grp: +8/+3  / +15
FS/Reach: 5 ft/ 5 ft
Attacks: unarmed strike +13 melee 1d8+5, or knife +13 melee (1d4+5 slashing), or Bolter +11 ranged (2d12+4 + 2d6, 90 ft)
Special Attacks: spit +10 ranged (1 acid, blind, 15 ft)
Special Qualities: Adeptus Astartes Implants Phase 1 to 6, Hypo-chemical therapy, enlarge form, DR 3, marine scout training, low light vision,
Allegiances: Imperium of Man (or Chaos if Chaos Marine), Chapter (Chapter belongs to)
Saves: Fort +16, Reflex +4, Will +6
Reputation: +6
Abilities: Str 20 (originally 14), Dex 14, Con 22 (originally 15), Int 13, Wis 10, Cha 8
Occupation: Blue-collar (thug, class Skills: Drive, Intimidate)
Skills: Balance +7, Climb +7, Craft (mechanical) +5, Drive +5, Gather Information +3, Hide +4, Intimidate +2, Knowledge (chemical +2, Knowledge (streetwise) +2, Listen +6, Move Silently +3, Profession +2, Read/Write English, Repair +4, Search +6, Speak English, Spot +8, Swim +3  +16
Feats: Simple Weapons Proficiency, Brawl, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Codex Equipment Training, Track (by taste), Point Blank Shot, Power Attack +1
Possessions: Space marine mk7 armour, bolter, knife, 6 grenades (typically frag or frak depending on mission), 6 magazines, military radio, auto-sense goggles, may be assigned specialty ammunition. May swap out bolter for bolt pistol and close combat weapon (typically chain sword), or for 1 heavy weapon such as plasma rifle, heavy bolter, las cannon.

*Adeptus Astares Implant Bonuses:*
Ability bonuses (factored in stats), save bonuses (factored into saves), reduces time the marine would be fatigued or exhausted by half, enlarged form (considered large when beneficial to the character), +2 HP / level, +4 to endurance checks (swim, marching, holding breathe, against extreme temperatures of hot and cold, starvation, thirst), automatically stabilizes at 0 hit points, not doesn't die until -20 hit points, continuing damage from bleeding such as from Wounding weapon abilities automatically stops next round, only needs 4 hours of sleep, +4 Fort vs poisons, +2 Fort vs diseases, learns the memories/actions from the last 1d4 hours of the victim if eaten shortly after death, +4 Fort bonus vs airborne toxins, poisons. Does not suffer penalties for low oxygen environments, able to hold breathe for an incredible amount of time equal to 1 minute per point of Constitution, Able to enter near death state and suspended animation, taking 1d4 rounds of Concentration DC 21; +4 Fort save vs radiation, radiation based weapons deal 1 die less damage to a minimum of 1 die of damage;  If the Space Marine fails a Fort save against a poison or toxin, can make a Concentration check DC 25, go unconscious for 1d4 minutes then awaken completely purged of the poison or toxin, not taking any further damage.
Spit poison, gene-seed, +50% increase bonus with cyber-linked equipment.

*Hypno-Chemical Therapy*
The Space Marine undergoes multiple Hypno-Chemical Therapies that strengthens the Space Marine's mental defenses against fear, possession and their resolve in their Emperor. Some chapters alter the hypno-chemical therapies with differing effects.
Benefit: +4 Will saves, additional +2 vs Fear and Mental Possession or Suggestion type powers/spells.

*Marine Scout Training*
Scouts are trained in stealth, information gathering, sabotage and assassination. Gains Demolitions, Disable Device as class skills, gains +3 to Gather Information, Hide and Move Silently.

*Mucranoid*
Phase 16: This implant allows a Space Marine to sweat a substance that coats the skin and offers resistance to extreme heat and cold and can even provide some protection for the marine in a vacuum. This can only be activated by outside treatment, and is common when Space Marines are expected to be fighting in vacuum.
Benefit: With a chemical injection, the Marine can be immune to the environmental hot and cold conditions, not requiring to make Fort saves from the environment, and with a source of air, can survive being in a vacuum. Chemical has a PDC of 19 for 5 doses that last 2 days each.

*Betcher's Gland*
Phase 17: Consists of two identical glands, implanted either into the lower lip, alongside the salivary glands or into the hard palette. The gland works in a similar way to the poison gland of venomous reptiles by synthesizing and storing deadly poison, which the Marines themselves are immune to due to the gland's presence. This allows a Space Marine to spit a blinding contact poison. The poison is also corrosive and can even burn away strong metals given sufficient time.
Benefit: Can spit a mild acid that can blind an opponent, range 15 ft, 1 point of acid damage, Fort save DC 10 + Con Modifier or be blinded for 1d4 minutes. Can be used to destroy bonds, requiring 1 round of spitting/salivating on object per 1 hp of thickness +1 round per 1 DR/hardness.

*Progenoids*
Phase 18: There are two of these glands, one situated in the neck and the other within the chest cavity. These glands are vitally important and represent the future of the Chapter, as the only way new gene-seed can be produced is by reproducing it within the bodies of the Marines themselves. This is the implant's only purpose. The glands absorb genetic material from the other implanted organs. When they have matured each gland will have developed a single gene-seed corresponding to each of the zygotes which have been implanted into the Marine.
These take time (5 years in the first case, 10 in the latter) to mature into gene-seed. The gene-seed can then be extracted and used to create more Space Marines.
Benefit: After 5 years (for one of the glands, 10 years for the other gland) to make a suitable gene-seed for harvest. Space Marines will do almost anything to recover the gene seed from a fallen Marine. Extracting the gene seed, with the proper tools takes 1d4+1 rounds to extract safely.

*Black Carapace*
Phase 19: The most distinctive implant, it resembles a film of black plastic that is implanted directly beneath the skin of the Marine's torso in sheets. It hardens on the outside and sends invasive neural bundles into the Marine's body. After the organ has matured the recipient is then fitted with neural sensors and interface points cut into the carapace's surface. This allows a Space Marine to interface directly with his Power Armour. Without the Black Carapace many of the systems of the power armour will not function. While driving the vehicles of the Chapter, special spinal interface plugged into power armour and Black Carapace to provide the Space Marine an intuitive 'feel' for vehicles systems and controls, literally making him a part of his vehicle.
Benefit: Cybernetic link for vehicle and armour with 50% higher bonus, only keyed to Adeptus Astartes equipment.


*Mk7 Aquila (Eagle)*
The Mk7 is a slight improvement over the Mk6, with performance very similar to the Mk6, and shares many of the same components, allowing systems from one to be used on the other. The only major improvements are the Mk7 being slightly more flexible and the newly designed chest plastron in the shaped of the Imperial Eagle.

*Mk7 Aquila/Eagle (PL6)*
Type: Heavy
Equipment Bonus: +7
Nonprof. Bonus: +4
Str Bonus: +3
Nonprof Str Bonus: +0
Max Dex: +0
Armour Penalty: -3
Speed (30 ft): 30
Weight: 56 lbs
Purchase DC: 28
Restriction: Mil +3

Accessories: Military radio, night vision goggles, air filters, 35 hours oxygen, IR vision, HUD link, light filters, audio filters, nutrient reservoir, targeting computer, cybernetic link, medical system, magnetic boots, loud speaker, range finder, ammo belt (6 clips), waste disposal system, telescopic vision, low gravity thrusters, gyro-stabilized boots, motion sensor 50 ft, stealth systems, olfactory sensors.
Notes: +4 Fort vs airborne toxins, darkvision 120 ft, immune to blinding attacks, +4 Fort against attacks at could cause deafness, 10 days of food, +1 attack with ranged weapons, armour weight isn't counted against carrying capacity, functions in space, +2 Fort against radiation, +3 Spot and Listen checks, ignore penalties for low gravity environments, +2 Balance checks, reduce damage from falls by 1d6 with successful Tumble check, +2 Survival checks to Track by scent, +2 Move Silently and +4 to Hide vs electronic surveillance systems such as IR and motion sensors.

*Cybernetic Link*
The Space Marine armour has a special cybernetic link that only works with a wearer with a Black Carapace implant. Such a character treats the armour as if it was an extension of themselves. Can activate all systems as a free action, instantly aware of armour systems, armour penalty reduced by -1, Max Dex penalty increased to +1, gains +1 to attack from the targeting system. The wearer can wear the armour for as long as they want, even sleep in the armour without becoming fatigued.

*Medical System*
The armour contains a medical system that monitors the health of the wearer and can administer first aid and inject the wearer with chemicals to aid the wearer. The system is similar to a fast-use medkit, only automatic with a Treat Injury skill of +5, and 15 uses before requiring refilling. Contains chemicals to treat common ailments such as poisons, toxins, radiation, etc that the wearer doesn't resist on a failed save.


*Bolt Gun*
The Adeptus Astartes Space Marines being elite warriors need weapons worthy of them, thus the Bolt Gun, firing a .75 caliber self-propelled explosive Bolts that explodes within the target. Each weapon is finely crafted, and sized for the Marine's larger size. The recoil of the weapon makes it difficult for a normal person to use. To prevent these fine weapons from being used by any enemies that happen to kill one of these mighty warriors, the weapons are keyed to the DNA of the user. The standard Bolt Gun is the Godwyn pattern which uses a 30 round sickle round, and has a mounting for a targeting system or scope, with integrated laser targeter, and a 3 round burst setting. A mount under the barrel for combat blades is available.

*Bolt Gun (PL6 Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 2d12+4 + 2d6
Critical: 20
Damage Type: ballistic +fire
Range Increment: 90 ft
Rate of Fire: S,A
Size: Large
Weight: 15 lb
Ammo: 30 box
Purchase DC: 25 Mil (+3)
Notes: Masterworked, +1 attack roll, Digital Ammo Counter, DNA Lock, Weapon Link, target sight, 3 round burst setting, anyone with burst fire feat can use 3 rounds instead of the normal 5, under barrel mount for combat blades, armour piercing (+1 attack against targets with armour, or natural armour +1 or greater. Against targets without armour suffers -1 damage).
Medium sized creatures attempting to use the Bolt Gun suffer a -1 to attack rolls due to the weapon being sized for the larger hands of the Space Marines. Anyone without exceptional strength, or a cybernetic arm, with strength rated at least 18, suffers -2 on any attacks after the first attack in a round, and suffers half the damage rolled in subdual damage on any attack made with the Bolt Gun. So a normal person, with Strength 18 will suffer half damage in subdual damage each time he fires the weapon, and his second attack suffers -2 to attack roll. While a person with a cybernetic limb of Strength 18, doesn't suffer the subdual damage or the attack penalty to his second attack due to the shock absorbers and gyros in the arm to keep it steady.
Ammunition: Box of 50 .75 Bolts rounds has a PDC 12.
DNA Lock - A sensor in the handle reads the DNA of the user, if it does not match the assigned user, the weapon locks and will not fire. Changing the assigned user requires the user, or authorized mechanic, a Computer Use check DC 20 and the new assigned person. An attempt to forcibly change the assigned user, or disable the device requires a Computer Use check DC 27.
Weapon Link - The weapon links to the HUD and Black Carapace of the Space marine, allowing the marine to 'sense' the weapon, know how many rounds are left, know if the barrel is too hot, if there is a jam and where, and use any attached scopes or other equipment without looking at it. Using scopes without looking through the scope only provides half bonuses.


----------



## kronos182

*Warp Delta*
The Warp Delta is an early Earth craft developed before the development of the NX class ships and the Warp 5 engine. It gets its name from its shape, the Greek Delta, a curved triangular shape, with two short warp nacelles on short up swept pylons, measuring 427 feet long with a crew of around 30, used to protect Earth and the colonies. The first Warp Deltas could only reach Warp 2, armed with a pair of plasma cannons, one for and one aft, with polarized hull plating for protection. The ship is capable of flying in an atmosphere and landing.

*Warp Delta (PL6)*
Type: Light
Subtype: Corvette
Size: Colossal (-8)
Tactical Speed: 3000 (1100 ((110)) atmosphere)
Defense: 7 (-8 size +2 Dex +3 Pilot)
Flat-Footed Defense: 5
Autopilot Defense: 5
Hardness: 15 (20 polarized)
Hit Dice: 35d20 (700 hp)
Initiative Modifier: +4
Pilot's Class Bonus: +3
Pilot's Dex Modifier: +2
Gunner's Attack Bonus: +2
Length: 426.5 ft
Weight: 79,000 tons
Targeting System Bonus: +0
Crew: 30 Trained (+4)
Passenger Capacity: 5
Cargo Capacity: 50 tons
Grapple Modifier: +16
Base PDC: 46
Restriction: Res (+2)

Attack:
Light plasma cannon -6 ranged 10d8

Attack of Opportunity:

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Agile Ships (+1 Dodge), Easy to Repair (Repair DC -4, -25% time), Swiss Army Tech,
Engines: thrusters, ion engines, warp drive (max warp 2)
Armour: ditanium
Defense Systems: polarized hull plating, autopilot
Sensors: Class II
Communications: radio transceiver, drivesat comm array
Weapons:  two plasma cannons
Grappling Systems:

*Polarized Hull Plating Defensive System*
An early defensive system developed for Starfleet in the mid 2100s, before deflector shield technology, a ship would be fitted with hull plating relays that would polarize the hull, strengthening the hull and making it more resistant to damage. It also has the advantage of making the ship more difficult to lock onto with most grappling systems. Activating Polarized Hull Plating takes a standard action, granting +5 to the ships hardness, and as long as the system has power (50% chance of this power not being interrupted) and active before the ship reaches 0 hit points, increases the ship's destruction threshold by 50%, and the ship only loses 1 hit point every 2 rounds. Most ships will have a separate power supply just for this system. Unfortunately a ship can not run this system indefinitely, and can only remain running for a maximum of 30 minutes before requiring at least 10 minutes of being inactive.
PDC: 5 + one half base PDC of starship.

*Warp Delta Refit*
The Warp Delta Refit are upgraded with improved engines, allowing them to reach Warp 3, and the weapons upgraded to phase cannons for improved damage with targeting computers, after the Xindi attack, Earth needed more combat ready ships. Several Warp Delta Refits fought during the Earth Romulan War.
Make the following changes to make a Warp Delta Refit:
Increase hit dice to 37d20 (740 hp);
Add targeting computer, increase attacks by +3;
Replace light plasma cannons with phase cannons, one for and one aft;
Increase Warp speed to Warp 3;
Decrease Cargo Capacity to 40 tons;
Increase PDC to 47

*Phased Cannon*
Phased cannons are the precursor to phaser weapons, a phased energy beam weapon that had variable energy output. Usually mounted on retractable semi turrets to give them field of fire. Able to change damage by lowering the number of die to a minimum of 3d10 as a free action once per round.
Damage: 12d10
Damage Type: Fire/Energy
Range Increment: 5000 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Gargantuan
Purchase DC: 40
Restriction: Mil (+3)

*Delta B-3000*
This variant of the Warp Delta refit is developed by the USAF and similar organizations that don't have warp technology. Two versions exist, one with the warp drive intact so that it can travel to nearby systems. The B-3000w. The other version, the B-3000a, removes the warp drive, and uses the additional space dedicated to weapons and other systems.

*B-3000W*
This version of the Delta B-3000 retains the warp drive, has some additional armour plating. Several railguns are installed in turrets for additional offense and can be set to automatic fire to function as a point defense system. The cargo space is removed as a missile launch system is installed.

*Delta B-3000w (PL6)*
Type: Light
Subtype: Corvette
Size: Colossal (-8)
Tactical Speed: 3000 (1100 ((110)) atmosphere)
Defense: 7 (-8 size +2 Dex +3 Pilot)
Flat-Footed Defense: 5
Autopilot Defense: 5
Hardness: 17 (22 polarized)
Hit Dice: 37d20 (740 hp)
Initiative Modifier: +4
Pilot's Class Bonus: +3
Pilot's Dex Modifier: +2
Gunner's Attack Bonus: +2
Length: 426.5 ft
Weight: 79,000 tons
Targeting System Bonus: +3
Crew: 30 Trained (+4)
Passenger Capacity: 5
Cargo Capacity: 500 lbs
Grapple Modifier: +16
Base PDC: 47
Restriction: Mil (+3)

Attack:
Phased cannon -3 ranged 12d10 and 2 fire-linked CHE missiles -8 ranged 9d12;
Or phased cannon -3 ranged 12d10 and rail cannon -3 ranged 6d12;
Or 2 fire-linked CHE missiles -3 ranged 9d12 and rail cannon -8 ranged 6d12
Or Rail cannon -3 ranged 6d12 and rail cannon -3 ranged 6d12

Attack of Opportunity:
-3 ranged 2d12x10 ballistic

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Agile Ships (+1 Dodge), Easy to Repair (Repair DC -4, -25% time), Swiss Army Tech,
Engines: thrusters, ion engines, warp drive (max warp 2)
Armour: ditanium
Defense Systems: polarized hull plating, autopilot, (point defense system conditional)
Sensors: Class II, targeting system
Communications: radio transceiver, drivesat comm array
Weapons:  two phase cannons, 4 railgun turrets (can function as point defense), 2 fire-linked CHE missiles (24 missiles each)
Grappling Systems: None

*Rail Cannon System*
The rail cannons are positioned to provide full cover, the firing control system allows 2 gunners to control two guns each and the system switches between guns automatically as it tracks a target in their areas of control. Alternatively, the system can be set to automatic to function as a point defense system. The choice as either active weapon or defensive system must be made at the start of the round and can't be changed until the next round. Once set it stays in that mode until switched.

*Delta B-3000A*
This variant strips out the warp drive and its systems, used as a system patrol and attack craft. To travel outside of the star system it must be ferried by another craft with faster than light system. The pylons are re-enforced with the nacelles replaced with additional engines giving it greater speed. The rail cannons are given over completely to the point defense system. The CHE missile magazine is expanded, a modular missile system that can carry hellfire or sidewinder missiles is added. Alternatively more CHE missiles can be carried instead. The underside has several miniguns on retractable mounts that are used in strafing runs on the ground, against stations or even larger ships.

*Delta B-3000a (PL6)*
Type: Light
Subtype: Corvette
Size: Colossal (-8)
Tactical Speed: 4000 (1900 ((190)) atmosphere)
Defense: 7 (-8 size +2 Dex +3 Pilot)
Flat-Footed Defense: 5
Autopilot Defense: 5
Hardness: 17 (22 polarized)
Hit Dice: 38d20 (760 hp)
Initiative Modifier: +4
Pilot's Class Bonus: +3
Pilot's Dex Modifier: +2
Gunner's Attack Bonus: +2
Length: 426.5 ft
Weight: 81,600 tons
Targeting System Bonus: +3
Crew: 30 Trained (+4)
Passenger Capacity: 0
Cargo Capacity: 500 lbs
Grapple Modifier: +16
Base PDC: 47
Restriction: Mil (+3)

Attack:
Phased cannon -3 ranged 12d10 and 2 fire-linked CHE missiles -8 ranged 9d12;

Or 2 fire-linked CHE missiles -3 ranged 9d12 and rail cannon -8 ranged 6d12
Or Rail cannon -3 ranged 6d12 and rail cannon -3 ranged 6d12

Attack of Opportunity:
-3 ranged 2d12x10 ballistic

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Agile Ships (+1 Dodge), Easy to Repair (Repair DC -4, -25% time), Swiss Army Tech,
Engines: thrusters, ion engines, warp drive (max warp 2)
Armour: ditanium
Defense Systems: polarized hull plating, autopilot, point defense system conditional
Sensors: Class II, targeting system
Communications: radio transceiver, drivesat comm array
Weapons:  two phased cannons, , 2 fire-linked CHE missiles (24 missiles each), 2 fire-linked modular launchers (16 hellfire or 14 sidewinders, or 12 CHE missiles), 6 miniguns
Grappling Systems: None

*Minigun (7.62 Machine Gun)*
Originally created for use in the Vietnam War, the minigun is a powerful machine gun that uses a rotating barrel capable of firing thousands of rounds per minute. The miniguns of the Delta B-3000a can as a normal autofire attack cover a 40 ft by 40 ft area, Reflex save DC 22 dealing 10d10 damage, using 100 rounds per minigun, or as a special full round attack, can cover a 30 foot wide by 120 foot long line, Reflex save DC 20, however cover bonuses are half unless the target has cover from above, dealing 8d10 ballistic damage, uses 200 rounds per minigun. Can use the special attack as part of a strafing run maneuver, or any maneuver that the ship skips along the surface of a larger ship or station, however the target doesn't get a Reflex save if the B-3000a successfully made its strafing or skimming maneuver. Firing a minigun on autofire uses 100 rounds of ammunition, or 50 rounds if used with the Burst Fire feat.

*Sidewinder (Air-to-Air Missile)*
The sidewinder is a short-range, air-to-air missile carried by aircraft, and it is sued to bring down other aircraft. It has a heat-seeking guidance system that enables it to home in on the engine exhaust of other aircraft. Sidewinder missiles have a minimum range of 500 ft. If fired against a target closer than 500 ft, it does not arm and doesn't explode (but still deals 3d6 points of ballistic damage). Sidewinder missiles can be fired only from a missile platform mounted on aircraft. This platform provides +4 equipment bonus on attack rolls made against targets that produce a considerable amount of heat - specifically the heat produced by the jet engines and turboprops of most modern helicopters and planes. The missile cannot be fired at targets that do not produce heat. They can be fired at hot targets on the ground (such as idling aircraft), but without the +4 equipment bonus.
To fire the missile, one must first acquire the target, which requires a full-found action. After the target is acquired, the firing missile is an attack action. Once fired, the missile travels one range increment per round until it reaches the target, at which point an attack roll must be made. The missile makes a single attack roll each round until it hits or runs out of fuel (10 total rounds of movement). When the missile hits its target, it explodes like a grenade or other explosive, dealing 20d6 points of damage to all targets within a 10 foot radis (Reflex save DC 20 for half).

*Hellfire Missile*
The hellfire is an air-to-surface, laser-guided missile used primarily to destroy tanks. It can also act as an air-to-air weapon against helicopters and other types of aircraft.
When the hellfire missile hits its target, it explodes like a grenade or other explosive, dealing 15d6 points of damage to all creatures within a 15-foot radius (Reflex save DC 20 half). Because its explosive features a shaped charge designed to penetrate the armor of military vehicles, the hellfire ignores up to 15 points of hardness if it strikes a vehicle, building, or object. However, this applies only to the target struck, not to other objects within the burst radius.
Hellfire missiles have a minimum range of 100 feet. If fired against a target closer than 100 feet, it does not arm and does not explode (but it still deals 3d6 points of ballistic damage, and hardness is not reduced). Hellfire missiles can be fired only from a missile platform mounted on a vehicle. (This cost is already factored into military vehicles that regularly carry these missiles.) This platform provides a +2 equipment bonus on attack rolls made against targets that have been acquired by the aircraft's laser designator.
To fire the missile, one must first acquire the target with the aircraft's laser designator, which requires a full-round action. Someone else can acquire the target by using a portable laser designator (see below), which allows the helicopter to remain behind cover until it fires. After this target acquisition, firing the missile is an attack action. Once fired, a hellfire missile travels one range increment per round until it reaches the target, at which point, an attack roll must be made. A hellfire missile has enough fuel for 5 rounds of movement before crashing to the ground and exploding. Have a range Increment of 500 ft.


*Polarized Hull Plating Defensive System*
An early defensive system developed for Starfleet in the mid 2100s, before deflector shield technology, a ship would be fitted with hull plating relays that would polarize the hull, strengthening the hull and making it more resistant to damage. It also has the advantage of making the ship more difficult to lock onto with most grappling systems. Activating Polarized Hull Plating takes a standard action, granting +5 to the ships hardness, and as long as the system has power (50% chance of this power not being interrupted) and active before the ship reaches 0 hit points, increases the ship's destruction threshold by 50%, and the ship only loses 1 hit point every 2 rounds. Most ships will have a separate power supply just for this system. Unfortunately a ship can not run this system indefinitely, and can only remain running for a maximum of 30 minutes before requiring at least 10 minutes of being inactive.
PDC: 5 + one half base PDC of starship.

*Phased Cannon*
Phased cannons are the precursor to phaser weapons, a phased energy beam weapon that had variable energy output. Usually mounted on retractable semi turrets to give them field of fire. Able to change damage by lowering the number of die to a minimum of 3d10 as a free action once per round.
Damage: 12d10
Damage Type: Fire/Energy
Range Increment: 5000 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Gargantuan
Purchase DC: 40
Restriction: Mil (+3)


----------



## Lord Zack

Level ten seems pretty dang high, even for a Space Marine. Maybe, maybe a Tactical Marine could reach that level (given that they fight as Devastator Marines and Assault Marines first), but I don't think the same could be said of one that has just earned his armor.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> Level ten seems pretty dang high, even for a Space Marine. Maybe, maybe a Tactical Marine could reach that level (given that they fight as Devastator Marines and Assault Marines first), but I don't think the same could be said of one that has just earned his armor.



This isn't a just given armour Marine, a few years (maybe a couple decades) of combat. It is a threat. 1 or 2 on patrol is a threat. A squad is meant to be deadly.


----------



## kronos182

Quick stats for John Wick (can be modified for various Fiction variants, but this should work as a base to work from).

*John Wick*
John Wick, a retired legendary hitman that worked for the Tarasov Mob until his retirement. He remained retired until shortly after his wife died and a dog his wife gifted him was killed, and had his car stolen by Isoef Tarasov.

*John Wick*
Type: Human
Size: Medium
CR: 30
Hit Points: 666 (33d20 + 320)
Mas: 30
Init: +10
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 25, 15 flat foot, 20 touch.
BAB/Grp: +9/+4 / +14
FS/Reach: 5 ft / 5 ft
Attacks: +19 ranged rifle (2d10+10), +19 ranged pistol (2d6+10), +19 melee knife (1d4+10), +14 melee unarmed strike (1d4+10)
Special Attacks: sneak attack, assassination, cunning action, Jiu-Jitsu
Special Qualities: Evasion, Innate spellcasting, improved critical, brutal critical, legendary resistance, magical weapons, reputation, resistances, immunities, melee gun fighter
Saves: Fort +14, Reflex +16, Will +10
Reputation: +6
Abilities: Str 20, Dex 30, Con 30, Int 15, Wis 20, Cha 10
Skills: Balance +19, Bluff +8, Climb +14, Computer Use +9, Demolitions +9, Drive +13, Escape Artist +19, Gather Information +10, Hide +15, Knowledge Civics/Behavioral Sciences/Streetwise +8, Knowledge Tactics +7, Listen +10, Move Silently +19, Search +12, Sleight of Hand +19, Spot +18, Survival +10, Swim +9, Tumble +19
Feats: Point blank shot, dodge, mobility, shot on the run, rapid reload, burst fire, advanced weapons proficiency, light armour proficiency

*Combat*
John Wick is an expert melee combatant and use of firearms, able to use guns even while grappling. He's able to plan an attack and adjust his tactics on the fly.

*Evasion*
Takes half damage on a failed Reflex save and no damage on a successful save.

*Sneak Attack (1/turn)*
John Wick can add 4d6 damage to one attack per turn against a target that is denighed Dex bonus to Defense, caught flat-footed or is flanked.

*Cunning Action*
John Wick can use an attack of opportunity (has 4) to disengage (5 foot step back without provoking attack of opportunity), dash (5 foot movement, doesn't provoke attack of opportunity), or hide (if in shadowy conditions or area with lots of blind spots, can attempt to hide, at -5).

*Innate Spellcasting*
John Wick can cast the following spells as a spell-like ability without material or verbal components, using Wisdom as spellcasting ability.
5/day: Shield, pass without trace.

*Improved Critical*
John Wick scores a critical on a natural roll of 19 and 20.

*Brutal Critical*
When John Wick makes a critical attack, increase the critical modifier by 1 (x3 for most attacks).

*Legendary Resistance 3/Day*
If John Wick fails a saving throw, he can chose to succeed instead.

*Reputation*
John Wick can make any number of creatures within 100 feet of him who can see or hear him make a Will save DC 24, on a failure the affected creatures become frightened of John Wick, on a success the creatures are immune to John Wick's Reputation until John Wick kills a creature that has more than 100 maximum hit points.

*Assassination*
Once every 1d6+3 rounds, John Wick makes one attack, on a successful hit the attack deals its normal damage, as well as any sneak attack damage if applicable, and if the target has fewer than 100 hit points at the end of John Wick's turn, the target dies.

*Jiu-Jitsu*
John Wick attempts a grapple against a creature within 5 feet of him, if the grapple is successful the target is knocked prone and is considered restrained. John Wick can only have one creature grappled in this way at a time, and can not use two handed weapons while grappling a creature.

*Resistance*
John Wick has DR against bludgeoning, slashing and piercing 3 from non magical weapons.

*Immunities*
John Wick is immune to being charmed or fear affects.

*Melee Gun Fighter*
John Wick can use ranged weapons in combat as long as it is medium or smaller without penalties, and can use one handed ranged weapons while grappling. Exceptions are bullpup weapons which can be up to large.


----------



## kronos182

A couple of divine magic mech items.

*Divine Protection*
This shield, based on a bulwark tactical shield, looks like an ancient shield, curved sides that angle down to a point. On the front is a stylized Catholic cross with roses and vines entwining the cross. The shield is a pearl white while the cross is gold with silver vines and the roses appear to be made of rubies. The shield is magically enhanced for greater passive protection, plus it has the ability to cast the divine spell Shield of Faith, which when used, the rubies glow red. The Shield of Faith spell operates for 2 minutes providing a +2 Deflection bonus to Defense, usable for only 3 times per day.
Equipment Slots: 1, must be arm, only able to be used by Huge and Gargantuan sized mechs.
Activation: None, standard action to activate Shield of Faith
Range: Touch
Target: You
Duration: Persistent, Shield of Faith 2 minutes
Saving Throw: None
PDC: 34 Rare +5
Note: If the pilot of the mech equipped with Divine Protection is of the Catholic faith, the Shield of Faith effect lasts for 3 minutes. If the pilot is able to cast divine spells and of the Catholic faith, can cast the Shield of Faith an additional time per day (4 times).


*Right Hand of God*
This is an oversized hand and forearm of a huge sized mech, with a large embossed brass cross on the back of the hand. The fingers and thumb have scripture from the Bible engraved with gold inlay.
The fist is magically enhanced, able to dispel ongoing magical effects on targets struck. Once a week, it can be used to release divine flames.
Right Hand of God will fit a huge and gargantuan sized mechs, but on gargantuan appears as slightly larger sized hand. It is a +1 weapon (+1 attack rolls and damage), on a huge sized mech, deals 3d8+1 points of bludgeoning damage and suffers -4 to any Dex related checks, while on a gargantuan deals 4d6+1 bludgeoning damage, dealing triple damage on a critical roll of 20. Three times per day, as part of an attack, can use Dispel Magic spell, targeted version against the target struck with a  dispel check +4, cancelling any on going spells, while magical items have their abilities suppressed for 1d4 rounds. Once per week, as a full round attack, out to 160 feet, affecting a 10 foot radius, 40 foot high cylinder area, dealing 15d6 fire damage, Reflex DC 18 for half damage.
Equipment Slots: 1, must be hand on huge or gargantuan sized mechs.
Activation: None, attack for Dispel Magic, Full round Flaming Wrath
Range: Touch, 160 ft Flaming Wrath
Target: 1 in melee range, 160 ft Flaming Wrath
Duration: Persistent, Dispel Magic and Flaming Wrath instantaneous
Saving Throw: None, Dispel Magic dispel check +4 roll, Flaming Wrath Reflex DC 18.
PDC: 39, Rare +5
Note: If the equipped mech is piloted by someone of Catholic faith, can use Dispel Magic one additional time per day. If the pilot can cast divine spells and of the Catholic faith, in addition to one additional use of Dispel Magic, the check increases to +6, and the Reflex save for Flaming Wrath is changed to DC 20.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Well, that's one way to beat down Chaos Daemons.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Well, that's one way to beat down Chaos Daemons.



Well, not sure if the Imperium of Man uses Catholic religion, but can replace Catholic with another religion in your games, flavour as need be, but mechanics are the same.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

They worship the God-Emperor of Man as a... well, God, but the God-Emperor is deliberately atheistic and autocratic. One canon 40K short story (dunno where it's collected, sorry) is about the Emperor personally arriving to shut down the last Catholic church on Earth.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> They worship the God-Emperor of Man as a... well, God, but the God-Emperor is deliberately atheistic and autocratic. One canon 40K short story (dunno where it's collected, sorry) is about the Emperor personally arriving to shut down the last Catholic church on Earth.



I think I might have read that one.. 
But a lot of the churches and religious icons in the Imperium do have a Catholic look to them.


----------



## kronos182

*Disruptor*
The Disruptor is a GDI vehicle that mounts a powerful harmonic resonance cannon, sonic waves. While the use of the Disruptor was short and discontinued after the Firestorm Conflict, it is the basis for all future sonic based weapons developed by the GDI.
It uses a heavily armoured tracked base, which provides it good protection, but it is slow. The harmonic resonance canon is short ranged, but it is capable of damaging everything in its path, and sometimes causes targets struck to explode due to the weapon reaching the target's harmonic resonance frequency.

*Disruptor (PL6)*
Crew: 3
Passengers: 0
Cargo: 150 lbs
Init: -4
Maneuver: -4
Top Speed: 65 (6)
Defense: 6
Hardness: 20
Hit Points: 70
Size: Gargantuan
Purchase DC: 54
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: Search light, military radio, harmonic resonance cannon, darkvision 200 ft, thermo vision 200 ft, hazardous chemical and radiation sensors and GPS.


WeaponDamageCritDamage TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazineHarmonic Resonance Cannon9d6-sonic100 ft long, 15 ft wide lineSingle25 shot

*Harmonic Resonance Cannon*
This weapon is a powerful, but slow firing, sonic weapon. It damages everything within its 100 foot long, 15 foot wide field of fire, Reflex DC 19 for half damage, ignoring half the target's hardness/DR. Targets destroyed by this weapon have a 25% chance to explode, dealing half damage to a 20 ft radius in half slashing, half fire damage. Targets that survive the attack have a 25% chance of having their hardness/DR permanently lowered by 1 each time struck, until repaired. If attacking a large structure, larger than 30 ft in two directions, deals double damage.
If used within 50 ft of Vinifera Tiberium, or Blue Tiberium field, it causes the vein, or field to start to detonate, dealing 50% more damage than normal.

*Disruptor A1D2*
This upgrade to the Disruptor brings its other system up to date, such as communications and protection with an APS, ALA and TOS systems added. Two mini turrets are fitted to the front corners which contain machineguns to provide some additional protection and offensive capability, at least against lighter targets.
Make the following changes to make a Disruptor A1D2
Add 2 remote railgun turrets;
Add APS;
Add ALA;
Add 5 HP (total of 75);
Add 4 smoke grenade launchers (2 grenades each, 8 smoke grenades total)
PDC: +1


7.62mm Machinegun (2)2d1020Ball100 ftS, ALinked (1000 rds)Gunner or Commander

The machineguns can be manned by the commander or gunner, or can be set to automated operations, with a +3 to attack rolls. Takes a move equivalent action to switch between automated and manned which can only be done once per round.

*APS (Active Protection System)* - Against missile weapons that use wired and IR targeting systems, as well as laser guidance, this system imposes a -2 to attack rolls to such weapons when targeting the tank.

*TOS* - Tactical Ops System combines GPS, military radio, the targeting system and computer systems to aid in co-ordinating combat with allied units. The Commander can designate up to 5 allies (or allied vehicles), granting them +1 to attacks and a +1 circumstance bonus to Defense against the target the tank is attacking. This bonus stacks with if any of the designated allies (or allied vehicles) also have a TOS system, or any other bonus from abilities or the Aid Other action that increases bonuses to attack while all allies are attacking the same target.

*ALA* - Anti-Laser Aerosol launchers release a cloud covering a 30 foot radius around the vehicle, reducing damage from laser based attacks by 50%. This cloud also grants some concealment of 10% miss chance. The cloud persists for 2d4 rounds, however strong winds of over 30 mph will dissipate the cloud in 2 rounds.

*Disruptor mk2*
This upgraded version of the Disruptor is an upgraded version of the A1D2 upgrade, has more armour around the sonic emitter, protecting it from damage, the two machineguns are replaced with raliguns, with upgraded automated targeting system. The Harmonic Resonance Cannon emitter is redesigned so that the shape of the beam can be changed from the standard beam to a focused beam that has higher penetration and damage, or a wider area for controlling the battlefield.
Make the following changes to a A1D2:
Increase Hardness to 22;
Replace Harmonic Resonance Cannon with Harmonic Resonance Cannon Mk2;
Replace 2 machineguns with railguns;
PDC: +1


WeaponDamageCritDamage TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazineHarmonic Resonance Cannon Mk29d6*-sonic100 ft long, 15 ft wide line*Single30 shotRapid-Fire Railgun3d1020Ball100 ftS, ALinked (200

The railguns can be manned by the commander or gunner, or can be set to automated operations, with a +5 to attack rolls. Takes a move equivalent action to switch between automated and manned which can only be done once per round.

*Harmonic Resonance Cannon Mk2*
This upgraded version has upgrades mostly in capacitor storage and the emitter modified for variable shapes of the beam. In normal mode, it damages everything within its 100 foot long, 15 foot wide field of fire, Reflex DC 19 for half damage, ignoring half the target's hardness/DR. Wide Beam affects a 50 foot wide, 25 foot long cone, ignoring half target's hardness/DR, Reflex save DC 17 for half damage. Focused Beam requires an attack roll, dealing 12d6, ignoring 75% target's hardness/DR (round down), critical 20x3, range of 120 ft out to 5 increments. Targets destroyed by this weapon have a 25% chance to explode, dealing half damage to a 20 ft radius in half slashing, half fire damage. Targets that survive the attack have a 25% chance of having their hardness/DR permanently lowered by 1 each time struck, until repaired. If attacking a large structure, larger than 30 ft in two directions, deals double damage.
If used within 50 ft of Vinifera Tiberium, or Blue Tiberium field, it causes the vein, or field to start to detonate, dealing 50% more damage than normal.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

kronos182 said:


> I think I might have read that one..
> But a lot of the churches and religious icons in the Imperium do have a Catholic look to them.




The dual-headed eagle I think is based on the banner of the SPQR. I could be wrong, though.


----------



## Lord Zack

Funnily enough the Lectatio Divinatus, the holy book of the Imperial Cult, was written by the Traitor Primarch Lorgar, who would end of rebelling due to his Father's stance on religion.

I find it weird that the Divine Protection and Right Hand of God work only for Catholics and not for say, Orthodox or Protestants.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> Funnily enough the Lectatio Divinatus, the holy book of the Imperial Cult, was written by the Traitor Primarch Lorgar, who would end of rebelling due to his Father's stance on religion.
> 
> I find it weird that the Divine Protection and Right Hand of God work only for Catholics and not for say, Orthodox or Protestants.



I used catholic as a stand in.. plus they have the money to throw into such items.
I might make a note/edit to make it a stand and you can swap whatever religion you want it to work.
I could just say Christian in general, as most Christian groups are derived from the Roman catholic system in some form or another


----------



## Lord Zack

Well, I wouldn't say that... but this isn't the place for that kind of discussion.


----------



## kronos182

*Pumpkin King*
The Pumpkin King is a large plant creature, with a central body made of a pumpkin with a malevolent face carved into it. Sometimes the body will be made up of several pumpkins, all with various evil looking faces carved into them. It only comes out around Halloween, seeking evil doers and those that aren't in the Halloween Spirit. It disappears at sunlight on Nov 1.

*Pumpkin King*
Type: Plant
Size: Huge (-4)
CR: 13
Hit Points: 225 (18d12+108)
Mas: 22
Init: +0
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 17, touch 12, flat footed 17
Grapple +19
FS/Reach: 10 ft
Attacks: 2 slams +11 melee (2d10+6, 10 ft reach each), or squash +11 melee  (2d8+6, 10 ft reach), or gourd +11 ranged (4d10+6 bludgeoning, 60 ft)
Special Attacks: Seed Spit, Vine Lash, Trick or Treat
Special Qualities: resistances, slashing vulnerability, darkvision 120 ft
Saves: Fort +9, Reflex +5, Will +7
Reputation: +5
Abilities: Str 23, Dex 10, Con 22, Int 9, Wis 14, Cha 11
Skills: Balance +6, Climb +10, Hide +7*, Listen +6, Move Silently +6, Search +8, Spot +9

*Hide**
When in areas with lots of vegetation or at night, gains +5 to Hide checks

*Seed Spit (once every 1d6+2 rounds)*
The Pumpkin King spits pumpkin seeds in a 60 ft cone. Each creature in that area takes 10d8 piercing damage, Reflex save DC 19 for half damage.

*Squash*
The Pumpkin King stomps it foot, target struck much succeed a Reflex save DC 19 or be knocked prone.

*Vine Lash*
As a full round action, the Pumpkin King lashes out with entangling vines. Each enemy creature within 20 feet must make a Reflex save DC 19 or become restrained. A creature restrained by the vines can use its action to make a Strength check DC 19, freeing itself on a success. The vines can be attacked and destroyed (Def 12, HP 20), vulnerability to slashing damage.

*Trick or Treat*
As a full round action, the Pumpkin King scatters up to three pumpkins, which fall in unoccupied spaces within 20 feet of it. Each pumpkin then polymorphs into any kind of creature whose challenge rating is 4 or less, and acts as an ally of the Pumpkin King. The creatures revert to ordinary pumpkins when destroyed. The Pumpkin King can't control more than 3 polymorphed pumpkins at a time.

*Resistances*
The Pumpkin King has Cold, Fire and Electricity resistance 10.

*Slashing Vulnerability*
The Pumpkin King takes 50% more damage from slashing damage.


----------



## kronos182

*Evolved Pumpkin King*
The Evolved Pumpkin King takes on a more humanoid form, with a pumpkin for a head, body, legs and arms made of thick branches and vines. While physically weaker than its original version, it has several more abilities. This version can be found during other times of the year, but mostly during the fall months, tending pumpkin patches that might be the prime locations where Pumpkin Kings would appear.
Evolved Pumpkin Kings are created by several different means, but typically magical energies or high energy bleed offs from sources that release gamma rays, x-rays, other radiation, near pumpkin patches. Some believe they may even be created by genetic modifications to pumpkins.

*Evolved Pumpkin King*
Type: Plant
Size: Large (-1)
CR: 14
Hit Points: 188 (15d12+90)
Mas: 22
Init: +0
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 17, touch 12, flat footed 17
Grapple +18
FS/Reach: 10 ft
Attacks: 2 slams +10 melee (2d8+5, 5 ft reach each), or vine whip +10 melee  (2d6+5, 20 ft reach), or gourd +10 ranged (2d10+5 bludgeoning, 60 ft)
Special Attacks: Seed Spit, Siphon, Explosive Gourds
Special Qualities: resistances, slashing vulnerability, darkvision 120 ft
Saves: Fort +9, Reflex +5, Will +7
Reputation: +5
Abilities: Str 20, Dex 12, Con 22, Int 9, Wis 14, Cha 11
Skills: Balance +8, Climb +10, Hide +7*, Listen +6, Move Silently +6, Search +8, Spot +9

*Hide**
When in areas with lots of vegetation or at night, gains +5 to Hide checks

*Seed Spit (once every 1d6+2 rounds)*
The Pumpkin King spits pumpkin seeds in a 60 ft cone. Each creature in that area takes 10d8 piercing damage, Reflex save DC 19 for half damage.

*Vine Whip*
The Evolved Pumpkin King can extend vines to strike at targets. On a successful strike, the Evolved Pumpkin King can initiate a grapple without provoking an attack of opportunity.

*Siphon*
If the Evolved Pumpkin King successfully grapples a target with its vine whip attack, as a full round action, deals damage from a vine whip hit as the vines squeeze and small thorns dig into the victim, and the Evolved Pumpkin King heals the same amount of hit points that the attack deals.

*Explosive Gourds*
The Evolved Pumpkin King can sacrifice 5 hit points to create 2 explosive gourds that look like small jack o'lanterns with flames coming out of the mouth. These replace the normal gourds for the next two gourd attacks the Evolved Pumpkin King would make, dealing 6d6+6 fire damage to the target and in a 15 foot radius, Reflex DC 18 for half damage, target struck can't make a save.

*Resistances*
The Pumpkin King has Cold, Fire and Electricity resistance 10.

*Slashing Vulnerability*
The Evolved Pumpkin King takes 25% more damage from slashing damage as it's slightly more resilient, but still vulnerable to slashing weapons.


*Radioactive Evolved Pumpkin King*
This variant of the Evolved Pumpkin King is created by a pumpkin patch that the Pumpkin King would appear in is bathed in massive amounts of radiation, typically gamma, x-ray and others. It has a sickly green colour and in absolute darkness has a faint green glow.
Make the following changes to make a Radioactive Evolved Pumpkin King:
All attacks the character suffers exposure from moderately radioactive material for 1 round (single hit), see d20 Future page 81;
Any creature within 10 feet are exposed to highly radioactive materials per round they are within 10 feet, moderately within 15 feet;
Replace Seed Spit with Radiation Blast;
Absorb Radiation special ability;
Suffers -8 to Hide checks;
CR increase to 15.

*Radiation Blast (once every 1d6+3 rounds)*
The Radioactive Evolved Pumpkin King can expel a blast of energy that is highly radioactive from its mouth, once every 1d6+3 rounds. All targets within a 10 foot wide, 75 foot long line take 8d12 points of non-specific energy damage, Reflex save DC 19 for half damage. Targets struck, even if they make a save for no damage due to abilities such as evasion, suffer exposure from severely radioactive materials of 1 round of exposure.

*Absorb Radiation*
If the Radioactive Evolved Pumpkin King is exposed to moderately or higher radioactive sources it can heal itself. 1 round of exposure from moderately radioactive heals 1d4+1 hit points, highly heals 1d6+2 and severely radioactive heals 1d8+3 per round of exposure. Weapons that deal radioactive exposure/damage in addition to damage, especially via gamma rays, or similarly highly radioactive energy instead heal the Radioactive Evolved Pumpkin King the amount of damage it would have done. Can not go over its normal max hit points.


----------



## kronos182

*Astral Gate*
The Astral Gate is a series of gates that are linked together that allow ships that pass through to enter a form of hyperspace to allow quick transportation. Originally built by the Gate Corporation that links Venus, Earth, Mars and Jupiter. After the chaos of the 23 Hours settled and the governments within the Sol system stabilized, they and any major corporations and settlements, worked with the Gate Corporation to expand the Gate system and upgrade its security.
These members signed the Astral Charter, where they provide funds to help maintain and protect the Gate system, Gate Corporation runs and does the actual repairs, and the tolls collected are split between the Gate Corporation and the members of the Astral Charter. The expanded gate system reaches from Mercury to the outer edge of the Sol system, past the Oort Cloud, with gates at each planet, major moon and colony that are members of the Charter. Each gate has a station that functions as a customs port that scans ships and charges the ship its fee for using the system to its end destination. These stations also house trading ports and exchange banks to allow travelers to exchange one type of currency for another, fueling and minor repairs, and house defense units to protect ships entering or exiting and the gates themselves, catch any criminals smuggling contraband.
The Federation of United Planets has some of the largest stations associated with the Gates, to promote commerce within the system and increase protection and ease of traffic, with their largest and heaviest armed station at the outer system gate acting as the entrance to the Sol system.

Members of the Charter promote the use of the Gate system as it's a safer and faster means of travel within the solar system, where ships only need to link their navigation system, activate their autopilots and sit back and enjoy the ride to their destination, without the need to follow specific flight paths and navigate through the dangers of the system from asteroids, spatial anomalies, and pirates. Yearly subscriptions are available which provide a discount per use, as well as corporation discounts.
Travel time equivalent to PL 8 engine (d20 Future page 100), however ships use only one-half the fuel to travel this distance as the gate system helps propel the ship through the hyperspace tunnel between gates. Ships with PL9 engines using the system use one-quarter the fuel.
PDC 20 to the next closest gate +1 per each additional gate. Example traveling from Earth to Mars is PDC 20, while Earth to Jupiter is PDC 22 as there is a major gate at the asteroid field between Mars and Jupiter.
Yearly Subscription PDC 30, first 5 trips are free, while all following trips have the base PDC reduced to 15.
Requires only a Pilot check DC 8 to set autopilot and enter the gate.

Each gate has an opening diameter of 5.5 miles, has 10,000 hit points and 5,000 hit points in shields. The protecting station varies by which government/corporation has the largest shares or profits the most from that particular gate.


----------



## kronos182

*Venomized T-Rex*

This black t-rex with white streaks along its back, and several tendrils sprouting from its head and back, wriggle about trying to grasp anything it can eat. It's mouth is larger than normal with more and larger fangs, with a long prehensile tongue. It's leathery skin seems to virtually crawl and will sprout extra tendrils around the mouth to help drag prey in faster to feed its insatiable hunger.
The Venomized T-rex is a lone hunter and establishes a large hunting ground, typically 100 square miles.

*Venomized Tyrannosaur Rex*
CR 15
Huge Size (-2)
HD 20d8+80+20+60, HP 250
Mas 42;
Init +2
Spd 45 ft
Defense 20, touch 10, flat-footed 10 (-2 size, +2 Dex, +10 natural)
BAB +15
Grap +38
Attack +24 melee bite (5d8+30), or +16 ranged pseudopod 6d6+30 200 ft reach,
Full Attack +24 melee bite (5d8+30) and +11 ranged pseudopod 6d6+30, or +16 ranged pseudopod 6d6+30 200 ft reach and +11 ranged pseudopod 6d6+30 200 ft reach,
SQ Improved grap, scent, swallow whole, pseudopods, Extraordinary Strength, Enhanced Durability, Damage Reduction 10, Natural Defense, Fast Heal 3, symbiote traits
SV Fort +17, Ref +11, Will +8;
Rep +3
Str 32, Dex 14, Con 21, Int 2, Wis 15, Cha 10
Skills: Listen +11, Spot +11

*Improved Grab (Ex)*
To use this ability, the venomized t-rex must hit an opponent one or more size categories smaller than itself with its bite attack. If it gets a hole, it shakes the grabbed opponent back and forth, automatically dealing bite damage each round. Once opponent stops resisting, the creature attempts to swallow on its next turn.

*Scent (Ex)*
This ability allows the creature to detect approaching enemies, sniff out hidden foes, and track by sense of smell.

*Swallow Whole (Ex)*
If the venomized t-rex begins its turn with an opponent one or more size categories smaller than itself held in its mouth, it can attempt a new grapple check as though trying to pin the opponent. If it succeeds, it swallows its opponent, automatically dealing bite damage. Once inside its stomach, the opponent takes bludgeoning damage equal to the venomized t-rex's bite plus 1d6 acid damage per round. A successful grapple check allows a swallowed creature to climb out of the gizzard and return to the t-rex's maw, where another successful grapple check is needed to get free.
Alternatively, the swallowed creature can attack from the inside with claws or small or tiny slashing weapon. Dealing at least 25 points of damage (Defense 20) in this way creates an opening large enough to permit escape. The Venomized t-rex can hold 1 large, 2 medium, 8 small, 32 tiny, or 128 diminutive or smaller opponents.

*Damage Reduction (Ex)*
The dense material that makes up the symbiote grants the host Damage Reduction 5 +1 per 5 HD of the host.

*Natural Defense (Ex)*
The matter of the symbiote is able to absorb or deflect attacks, helping protect the host, granting a Natural Defense +1 +1 per 5 HD of the host.

*Extraordinary Strength (Ex) +4 Str*
The recipient has enhanced strength, as reflected in ability bonuses, plus the recipient's carrying capacity is calculated as if the recipient had Strength +10 higher, not encumbered until reaches heavy load, unarmed strikes deal lethal damage without penalty. The recipient's unarmed strikes are 1d4+Str lethal damage instead of the normal 1d3 for medium sized creatures. (If larger, increase to next size die). All of the recipient's melee attacks will deal + Strength Modifier x2, and when using the Power Attack feat, the bonus damage is doubled.

*Enhanced Durability (Ex)*
The recipient is tougher than normal, able to shrug off light wounds, gaining a weak form of damage reduction. Damage from unarmed strikes, even if they would deal lethal damage, falling and bludgeoning attacks are converted to nonlethal damage (see d20 Modern pg 141). The recipient's massive damage threshold is considered to be double normal (normally equal to Con score plus any bonuses from feats). GM Note: Against foes with super strength (other super strong or powered opponents) don't have their damage converted to nonlethal damage, but unarmed strikes will have their damage reduced by half. The recipient isn't killed until reaching -20 hit points instead of -10.

*Pseudopods (Ex)*
The Symbiote can extend parts of its matter to create tendril-like pseudopods to strike targets at a distance, or use them to grapple or help them climb. With a distance of 10 ft per HD of host, dealing 1d6 per 5 HD of host plus Strength bonus as a ranged touch attack. Grants +4 to grapple checks, +4 to Climb checks.

*Fast Heal (Ex)*
The symbiote grants the host Fast Heal 3, healing 3 hit points every round.

*Species Traits
Vulnerabilities:* Klyntar/Symbiotes are vulnerable to fire and sonic damage, suffering double damage from these sources, and damage from these sources take twice as long to heal.
*Damage Reduction (Ex):* Due to the amorphous nature of symbiotes, they are resistant to damage, with DR 5.
*Improved Grab (Ex): *To use this ability, the symbiote must hit a single target with its tentacle. If it gets a hold, it automatically deals damage, with the option at no penalty of doing subdual damage each round the hold is maintained. It can also attempt to Bond with the target.
*Genetic Memory:* The symbiotes pass on knowledge from parent to offspring. This even applies to abilities of hosts. If the host had super powers, the symbiote will mimic those powers to the best of its abilities, and will pass those on to its offspring. These can include super strength, speed, abilities like web shooting, etc.
*Spawn Offspring (Ex):* After reaching 4 hit dice, or being bonded to a host for more than 2 years, the symbiote will break off a piece of itself to create an offspring, which will immediately seek a host of its own.
*Bond (Ex):* Symbiotes bond with hosts as a source of food and protection, greatly enhancing the host. The symbiote must be in contact with a creature in order to bond, successfully grapple an unwilling target, or simple physical contact for willing hosts. An unwilling host must make a Fort save DC 20 each round of physical contact the symbiote makes to resist it trying to bond with them. On a failed save, the symbiote bonds and the host must make a Will save DC 15 + Symbiote's Con modifier +1 per failed Will save, every 12 hours or the symbiote takes control. A successful save means the host is in control, but prone to bouts of anger, and can attempt another Fort save to remove the symbiote, but at -4 penalty. When the symbiote is in charge, it will seek out food and hunt living creatures, with some symbiotes preferring the flesh of intelligent beings.
When bonded, the host, referred to as the base creature, gains the Symbiote template.


----------



## Lord Zack

It seems like the Gate Corporation would want to expand to other star systems, focusing on ones with a lot of inhabited planets.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> It seems like the Gate Corporation would want to expand to other star systems, focusing on ones with a lot of inhabited planets.



Oh they most likely want to, or have. I just did the one one in the Sol System, but other highly populated systems can have a similar set up, and depending on how many gates need to be built, can probably charge more, or less.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

The Rex should have some vulnerability to sonic attacks because of the Symbiote.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> The Rex should have some vulnerability to sonic attacks because of the Symbiote.



It's part of the symbiote traits, which I forgot to include in the post, will update that.


----------



## kronos182

*Skylark Class Transport*
E.E.D.S starship corp's Skylark class commercial transport is a popular civilian starship seen within Earth Alliance territories, known for its olive drab plasteel hull, resilient construction making it very low maintenance, able to tough out attacks from raiders. The 197 foot long hull is tubular in design, with short wings at the rear third which mount two of the three engines at their ends. The ship is capable of landing on planets, but lacks artificial gravity and can not open jump points into hyperspace, requiring a jump gate. Requiring a crew of 3, but could run with as few as 2, with room for 5 passengers in standard configurations. It also comes with two grappling claws and 2 cutting lasers. The ships are typically unarmed, but is designed to mount pulse cannons for a point defense system. The ship is designed to carry 60 days of food, water and fuel, allowing the ship to move between multiple system before requiring restocking, and models modified for other duties such as planetary surveys or stellar phenomena can remain on duty for extended periods without having to be modified for extended operations.

*Skylark Class Transport (PL6)*
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: transport
Size: colossal (-8)
Tactical Speed: 3000 ft space, 600 (60) squares atmosphere, can reach orbit without assistance.
Defense: 5 (-8 size +3 class)
Flat-Footed Defense: 5 (-8 size +3 class)
Autopilot Defense: 6 (-8 size, +2 autopilot)
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 17d20 340 hp
Initiative Modifier: +2
Pilot's Class Bonus: +3
Pilot's Dex Modifier: +2
Gunner's Attack Bonus:
Length: 197 ft
Weight: 1,152 tons
Targeting System Bonus:
Crew: 2-3 (trained +4)
Passenger Capacity: 5
Cargo Capacity: 320 tons
Grapple Modifier: +16
Base PDC: 50
Restriction: Licenced (+1)

Attack:

Attack of Opportunity:

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: No gravity, long range autopilot, cutting lasers
Engines: thrusters, fusion torch
Armour: alloy plating
Defense Systems: autopilot, damage control system (1d10)
Sensors: Class II sensors
Communications: radio transceiver
Weapons: none
Grappling Systems: 2 grappling claws

*No Gravity*
The ship lacks gravity generators, requiring the crew to be strapped into their seats or float away. The crew can get around the ship by wearing magnetic boots, and hand rails are mounted throughout the ship.

*Long Range Autopilot*
This system is a modified autopilot, allowing the pilot to turn it on and the ship will fly along a flight path, but will avoid danger, like a normal autopilot, but will also avoid detected spatial dangers, such as asteroid fields, dangerous nebulas, etc, and notify the pilot of course corrections. Has Pilot and Navigate skills at +4, and internal alarm and voice warning of course changes or detect dangers it can not avoid, to notify the pilot.

*Cutting Lasers*
These lasers are designed to cut through almost anything, given time, used for collecting samples from debris, rocks and even cutting through hulls. The lasers have a range of only 50 feet, but deal 4d6 points of fire damage, ignoring 10 points of hardness. Given enough time, can cut through denser materials. Requires a ranged touch attack to use, and should be grappled with target to make accurate cuts.


*Modifications
Tail Roll Bar*
This is more of an airfoil wing mounted at the rear of the craft on top to improved atmospheric flight. Provides a +2 equipment bonus to Pilot checks while in an atmosphere.
PDC: 21

*Passenger Transport Modification*
This modifies the cargo area to carry people safely. Reduces cargo capacity to only 100 tons, and adds 100 passengers. This includes enough air, storage for food and water for these extra passengers for 20 days. Increased duration requires taking up more cargo space with air, food and water.
PDC: 28


----------



## kronos182

Babylon 5 raider fighter.


*Delta-V Light Fighter*
This triangular shaped fighter, also known as the Zephyr, is a light aerospace fighter, capable of both atmospheric and space flight, short ranged and armed with twin pulse cannons and can carry missiles, but are lightly armoured.
These ships are fairly cheap, easy to maintain, which makes them a favoured ship amongst mercenaries, pirates and raiders, although many can be found as defense fighters amongst smaller, but wealthy transportation companies.

*Delta-V Light Fighter (PL6)*
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: fighter
Size: gargantuan (-4)
Tactical Speed: 3500 ft space, 750 (75) squares atmosphere, can reach orbit without assistance.
Defense: 5 (-8 size +3 class)
Flat-Footed Defense: 9 (-4 size +3 class)
Autopilot Defense: 6 (-4 size)
Hardness: 18
Hit Dice: 7d20 140 hp
Initiative Modifier: +2
Pilot's Class Bonus: +3
Pilot's Dex Modifier: +2
Gunner's Attack Bonus: +2
Length: 52 ft (width)
Weight: 123.5 tons
Targeting System Bonus: +2
Crew: 1 (trained +4)
Passenger Capacity: 0
Cargo Capacity: 10 lbs
Grapple Modifier: +8
Base PDC: 48
Restriction: Licenced (+1)

Attack: 2 fire linked light pulse cannons +0 (10d8);
Or Missile +0 (4d12)

Attack of Opportunity:

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: No gravity, afterburners, long range autopilot, cutting lasers
Engines: thrusters, fusion torch, afterburners
Armour: alloy plating
Defense Systems:
Sensors: Class II sensors, targeting system
Communications: radio transceiver
Weapons: 2 fire-linked pulse cannons, 4 missiles
Grappling Systems: 2 grappling claws

*No Gravity*
The ship lacks gravity generators, requiring the crew to be strapped into their seats or float away. The crew can get around the ship by wearing magnetic boots, and hand rails are mounted throughout the ship.

*Afterburners*
This system is similar to the disposable boasters, only they are not disposable, allowing the pilot to use the afterburn action, granting +500 ft to speed, usable 5 times.

*Pulse Cannon, Very Light (PL 6-7)*
Pulse cannons are a form of plasma weapon, slightly weaker generally, but can deal devastating critical damage. They also had slightly shorter range than standard plasma weapons. The Very light pulse cannon is found on light fighters or make up the point defense systems on commercial craft.
Damage: 7d8
Critical: 20x3
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 1,000 ft.
Rate of Fire: Single, S, or A
Minimum Ship Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 31
Restriction: Restricted (+2)

*Light Missile (PL 5)*
A light missile similar to sidewinders and ARAAMs produced in late PL5 to early PL6, can be used in space.
Weapon Damage: 4d12 (26)
Critical: 19-20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: -
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 21
Restriction: Mil (+3)


*Delta V2*
This version of the Delta V is heavier armoured and armed with light pulse cannons instead, and can carry a few more missiles.
Make modifications to Delta-V:
Increase HD to 9d20 (180 hit points);
Increase hardness to 20;
Replace twin very light pulse cannons with light pulse cannons;
Increase number of missiles to 6;
Increase afterburner speed bonus to +1000 ft;
PDC +2

*Pulse Cannon, Light (PL 6-7)*
Pulse cannons are a form of plasma weapon, slightly weaker generally, but can deal devastating critical damage. They also had slightly shorter range than standard plasma weapons.
Damage: 9d8
Critical: 20x3
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 1,500 ft.
Rate of Fire: Single, S, or A
Minimum Ship Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 33
Restriction: Military (+3)


----------



## kronos182

*Vulture Droid Starfighter*

The Variable Geometry Self-Propelled Battle Droid mk1, also known as Vulture droids, are a droid starfighter, capable of going from starfighter flight configuration to a walking configuration. Originally used by the Trade Federation and later by the Confederacy of Independent Systems. It had a slight insectoid appearance, thanks to Xi Charrian design aesthetics, with a compact body, highly maneuverable and fast as it didn't have to worry about a living pilot passing out. Armed with several blasters and energy torpedoes. Early models had four blasters, with two on each wing, which would be concealed in normal flight, but revealed with the wings split for combat mode. However when in walker mode, the blasters would be unavailable. Later models were modified with an additional two blasters on the body so the droid could still use blasters while in walker configuration, and the energy torpedoes are changed for other missile types, but with limited ammunition.
When not in flight, the ship could transform into a walking weapons platform, with the wings splitting and rotating to form four legs, which can also latch onto surfaces in zero gravity, allowing them to cling to outer hulls of ships to deploy even faster. Vulture droids, while programmed with a multitude of combat maneuvers, they had average intelligence for droids. Vulture droids used solid fuel which only allowed for 35 minutes of operation

In Coreline the Vulture droid starfighter is used mainly by anyone with the credits, but mainly sold to the Imperial groups, remenents of the Confederacy of Independent Systems, or others that prefer droid soldiers over the living.

*Vulture Droid Starfighter Mk1 (PL6-7)*
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Fighter
Size: Huge (-2)
Tactical Speed: 5000 ft space, 1300 atmostphere (130), 75 ft walking
Defense: 13 (10 base -2 size +3 class +2 dodge) +4 vs missiles
Flat-Footed Defense: 11 (10 base - 2 size +3 class)
Autopilot Defense:
Hardness: 15
Hit Dice: 5d20 (100 hp)
Initiative Modifier: +2
Pilot's Class Bonus: +3
Pilot's Dex Modifier:
Gunner's Attack Bonus: +2
Length: 22.8 ft flight mode, 11.8 ft (22.5 ft tall) walker mode
Weight: 4,700 lbs
Targeting System Bonus: +1
Crew: 1 droid brain (trained +4)
Passenger Capacity: 0
Cargo Capacity: 0 lbs
Grapple Modifier:
Base PDC: 34
Restriction: Mil (+3)

Attack:
4 select fire-linked blasters +1 ranged 8d8 (2 blasters, or 10d8 for 4 blasters), 20, fire, 3000 ft, s/a; or
Energy torpedo +1 ranged 5d10,

Attack of Opportunity:

Bonuses:
Due to the small size and design, the vulture droid starfighter enjoys a +2 bonus to Pilot checks for stunt maneuvers.

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Twin Engine, Improved Thrust, Agile, droid pilot, transform
Engines: Ion engine
Armour: Polymeric
Defense Systems:
Sensors: Class II, Targeting System, Missile Lock Alert
Communications: Radio Transceiver
Weapons: 4 fire select-linked blaster cannons, 2 energy torpedoes
Grappling Systems:

*Agile*
As long as the starfighter is moving (not stationary, so had moved the turn before and the current turn), the starfighter gains a +2 Dodge bonus to defense, which stacks with any other Dodge bonuses the pilot has. This bonus applies to anyone targeting the starfighter, and not just one specific target the pilot designates.

*Droid Pilot*
The droid starfighter is controlled by a droid brain, allowing it to perform multiple actions at once. The droid brain can make full round moves, and attack and perform stunts all in the same round.

*Transform*
The vulture droid can switch from flight mode to walking mode, allowing it to walk in areas where it can not fly, and back again. This transformation can be done as part of its move action once per round, allowing it to take off from walker mode and move about quickly. The mark 1 vulture droids can't use its blaster cannons while in walker mode, while later versions with additional blasters on the body can fire the body mounted weapons while in walker mode.

*Blaster Cannons (PL6)*
Lighter energy weapons to the common laser cannons, making them legal for use as defensive weapons on civilian ships.

Weapon Damage: 4d8
Critical: 20
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: 3000 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Minimum Ship Size: Large
Purchase DC: 20
Restriction: Lic (+1)

*Energy Torpedo*
These torpedoes are a plasma-based weapon and upon impact released a burst of radiation that was designed to interfere with shields, but not very effective against armour or other forms of protection. These weapons are damaging to all types of energy shields, including particle, ray, deflector and others. However plasma based shields reduce their damage by half. Unlike other torpedoes, energy torpedoes draw power from the ship's power planet, giving it an unlimited ammunition supply, but they require a recharge between shots and have no guidance system.

Energy Torpedo (PL6-7)
Damage: 5d20
Critical: 20x4
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: 5000 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Large
Purchase DC: 24
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Notes: On a critical hit, deals 4 times damage to the shields instead of dealing damage to a target's hull hit points. The ship must also make a Fort save DC 15 or the shields shut down until repaired. If the plasma torpedo strikes a target's hull, deals only 3d20 x2 damage. Unlimited ammunition as long as ship has power. -2 to attack rolls against ships moving at 4000 ft or faster.

*Variants

Vulture Droid Starfighter mk2*
This is an upgrade made to the Vulture droids during the Clone Wars. Two additional blasters were added to the body to allow it to use them while in walker mode.
Make the following changes:
Add 2 fire-linked Blaster (can fire independent of the other 4, or add +1 to attack rolls when linked to the other four while in flight mode);
Replace Energy Torpedoes with Concussion missiles (6 missiles) or other missiles of similar size;
Increase hit dice to 6d20 (120 hp);
PDC: +1

*EWACs Vulture Droid starfighter*
This version of the Vulture has a large flat dome mounted on top which is filled with jamming and communication systems. These ships are used to disrupt enemy targeting and communications systems, but are lightly armed, with only two blaster cannons and an ion torpedo launcher.
Make following changes to Vulture mk1:
Remove 2 blaster cannons;
Switch energy torpedoes with single ion torpedo launcher (3 torpedoes);
Add advanced sensor jammer (10 mile range);
Add Communication Jammer;
PDC: +2 (Mil +3)


*ADVANCED SENSOR JAMMER (PL 7)*
This upgraded sensor jammer is identical to the Information Age sensor jammer (see the future SRD) except that it works against Class I through Class IV sensor systems. Sensor checks made against a ship equipped with an advanced sensor jammer by Class I or Class II systems suffer a –8 penalty while checks made by Class III or Class IV
systems suffer a –5 penalty.
Purchase DC: 6 + one-half the base purchase DC of the starship.
Restriction: Military (+3).

*Communication Jammer*
This device jams communications except for specific frequencies programmed for allied units, within a 50 mile radius. Computer Use check DC 30 requires to make communications possible for enemies but has static. If the enemy has their own EWACs systems, reduce DC by 5.

*Ion Torpedo*
Ion Torpedoes are similar to ion cannons in that they are used to disable targets. The weapon doesn't deal normal damage, but instead deals ion damage, which is not subtracted from the targets hit points, but instead added to any previous ion damage. When the ion damage equals or exceeds the target's normal hit points, that target completely shuts down, cannot move or act until the ion damage fully dissipates. Ion damage ignores hardness and causes no physical damage; it dissipates at a rate of 5 points per round. Deals no damage to organic creatures. An engineer can help speed up ion dissipation with a Repair check DC 15, removing 1d10+5 per round of work. Counts as electricity for terms of Electricity Resistance.

Ion Torpedo (PL6)
Damage: 12d6
Critical: 20x3
Damage Type: Energy (Electricity)
Range Increment: -
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 35
Restriction: Military (+3)


*M-4000 Tick*
The M-4000 Tick is a Stargate built versions of the Vulture Droid starfighters. They are slightly heavier armoured than standard vultures, with the energy torpedo launchers removed, replaced with AIM-120 missiles internal and mountings for additional missiles on the wing struts, and mounts two railguns on the body, with slight bulges on the body around the railguns. Stargate Command uses these as force multipliers when they can't spare the manpower, especially against opponents that have numerical superiority. They also have several safety protocols hardwired in the droid brains and remote shutdown systems to prevent them from being turned against them or going rogue.
Make the following changes to vulture droid starfighter mk2:
Increase hit dice to 7d20 (140 hp);
Reduce speed to 4000 ft space, 1000 (100) atmosphere;
Increase hardness to 20;
Remove energy torpedo launchers;
Add 2 fire-linked railguns to body;
Add AIM-120 internal missile launcher (4 missiles) and mountings for an additional 4 missiles externally;
Add Kill Switch;
PDC: +2 (Mil +3)

*Kill Switch*
The Tick is equipped with a device that activates when an attempt to hack its droid brain is detected. If someone is trying to access the droid's programming without the proper equipment and systems, the droid can make a Computer Use check DC vs the hacker's DC at +10 to roll, and if it succeeds, the droid shuts down completely and is not able to be activated until proper equipment from Stargate Command to reactivate it. If the droid fails by 5 or less, it can attempt the save again the next round with an additional +2. Another failed check the droid can't attempt again.
Alternatively, any Stargate Command personnel of rank Lieutenant or above, or is assigned to coordinate the droids, can issue a command as long as they have communications with the droid to immediately deactivate, which could cause the droid to crash if in an atmosphere flying.


*AIM-120 AMRAAM Missile*
These air to air missiles are an alternate to missiles like the Sidewinder with longer range, where instead of using laser designators or heat seeking systems, the missile uses its own targeting system after receiving information from the launching ship. After the missile is fired, it uses its own targeting system to help track the target, making this one of the first fire-and-forget missiles. These missiles also have a passive guidance system that when a target is using a jamming system, the passive system takes over and homes in on the jamming system.
The Stargate Program uses these missiles, and slightly modified versions that allow them to be used in space with little lose in effectiveness.
The missile's guidance system provides a +2 to attack when the pilot makes the initial attack roll, and if the attack misses, the missile can attack again for 5 more rounds at +3 attack roll before it runs out of fuel and self detonates. If the target is using a jamming system, the jamming system is considered ineffective and the missile gains an additional +1 to attack roll as it homes in on the jamming system. Missile will not arm within less than 500 feet, and will only deal 3d6 ballistic damage to targets struck. When the missile hits a target, deals 19d6 points of damage to everything within 15 foot radius, Reflex DC 20 for half except target struck.

*AIM-120 AMRAAM Missile (PL5)*
Damage: 19d6
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Fire/Ballistic
Range Increment: 5 miles (atmosphere)/ 15,000 ft space
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Large
Purchase DC: 22
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Notes: +1 to target ships of Corvette types or larger.


----------



## kronos182

Some more Mega Man enemy robots, great cheap NPCs to throw at players, or can function as 'hired' minions.

*Crazy Razy*
Crazy Razy is a security guard robot that is equipped with a simple blaster mounted in the torso, a dome head that barely raises above the shoulders, barrel body and large sensor eyes. After suffering heavy damage, the upper part of the robot, the head, arms and a small portion of the upper body, detach and fly about and can only engage in melee combat. Unfortunately they do have a weakness to high electricity based weapons.

*Crazy Razy (PL 6)*
CR: 2
Size: Medium
Hit Points: 25 hp (2d10+10)
Init: +1 (Dex)
Speed: 20 ft
Defense: +14 (+3 armour +1 Dex)
Hardness:
BAB/Grp: 0/+1
Attack: +1 melee (fist 1d4+1) or +1 ranged (arm blaster 2d6)
FS/Reach: 5 ft / 5 ft
Special Attacks: none
Special Qualities: drone, electricity vulnerability
Saves: Fort +0, Reflex +1, Will +0
Abilities: Str 12, Dex 12, Con -, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 1
Skills: Listen +2, Search +3, Spot +3
Feats: Personal Firearms Proficiency

Frame: Biomorph
Locomotion: Legs (Pair)
Manipulators: Hand (2 hands)
Armour: Duraplastic
Superstructure:
Sensors: Class II
Skill Software: chip Listen +2, Search +2, Spot +2
Feat Software: progit (Personal Firearms Proficiency), progit (Shield Proficiency)
Accessories: Feat Progit, weapon mount, skill chip x3, AV transmitter, av recorder
PDC: 27

*Drone*
When the Crazy Razy is reduced to 0 hit points, the upper part separates and flies about. Has 10 hit points, speed is 30 fly, rest of stats are the same, except it can't use the blaster

*Electricity Vulnerability*
The Crazy Razy suffers 50% more damage from electricity type of damage.

*Blaster*
A blaster is built into the right arm of the robot, drawing power from its power core. The weapon has 40 charges and slowly recharges 1 charge every 2 minutes the weapon is not used.
Damage: 2d6
Critical: 20
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: 75 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Ammo: 40 charges

*PickelMan*
The Pickelman robot is humanoid in shape, with a round body and head with a hardhat with light. It is equipped with a shield and pick, used originally for mining but make decent guard or attack robots.

*PickelMan (PL 6)*
CR: 1
Size: Medium
Hit Points: 25 hp (2d10+10)
Init: +1 (Dex)
Speed: 20 ft
Defense: +19 (+5 armour +1 Dex +3 shield)
Hardness: 5
BAB/Grp: 0/+1
Attack: +1 melee (pickaxe 1d6+1 20/x4)
FS/Reach: 5 ft / 5 ft
Special Attacks: none
Special Qualities:
Saves: Fort +0, Reflex +1, Will +0
Abilities: Str 12, Dex 12, Con -, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 1
Skills: Knowledge earth and life sciences +2, knowledge physical sciences +2, Listen +2, Search +1, Spot +2
Feats: Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Pickaxel), shield proficiency

Frame: Biomorph
Locomotion: Legs (Pair)
Manipulators: Hands (pair)
Armour: Alumisteel
Superstructure:
Sensors: Class II
Skill Software: chip Listen +2, Search +2, Spot +2, knowledge: earth and life sciences & physical sciences +2
Feat Software: progit (Exotic Weapon Proficiency: pickaxe)
Accessories: Feat Progit, weapon mount, AV transmitter, AV recorder, pickaxe, shield
PDC: 25


*Friender*
The Friender is robot that looks like a blue wolf, originally designed to protect forests, with a fire extinguisher built into their tail, but Dr Wily modified them with flamethrowers. These modified versions can still be used in fire fighting in forests using fire break principles (fighting fire with fire), as well as the extinguishers.

*Friender (PL 6)*
CR: 2
Size: Medium
Hit Points: 30 hp (2d10+10)
Init: +1 (Dex)
Speed: 40 ft
Defense: +16 (+5 armour +1 Dex)
Hardness: 5
BAB/Grp: 0/+1
Attack: +2 melee (bite 2d4+2)
FS/Reach: 5 ft / 5 ft
Special Attacks: Flamethrower
Special Qualities: Fire immunity
Saves: Fort +0, Reflex +1, Will +0
Abilities: Str 14, Dex 12, Con -, Int 8, Wis 10, Cha 1
Skills: Knowledge earth and life sciences +2, Listen +2, Search +1, Spot +2
Feats: Exotic Weapon Proficiency (flamethrower)

Frame: Biomorph
Locomotion: Legs (quad)
Manipulators: none
Armour: Alumisteel
Superstructure:
Sensors: Class II
Skill Software: chip Listen +2, Search +2, Spot +2, knowledge: earth and life sciences
Feat Software: progit (Exotic Weapon Proficiency: flamethrower)
Accessories: Feat Progit, weapon mount, AV transmitter, AV recorder, flamethrower (2d6 30 foot x 5 ft wide line, 20 uses), fire extinguisher (30 foot long cone, 20 uses)
PDC: 27


*Ice Man*
Ice Man is a robot designed by Dr Light to perform human-like tasks under extreme cold conditions, such as exploring artic and frozen landscapes, working in freezer warehouses. They appear as slightly shorter than human humanoid robots wearing a winter coat with fur-lined hood. Impervious to extreme cold and fitted with a special weapon the Ice Slasher built into the mouth.

*Ice Man (PL 6)*
CR: 4
Size: Medium
Hit Points: 50 hp (5d10+10)
Init: +1 (Dex)
Speed: 20 ft
Defense: +17 (+5 armour +2 Dex)
Hardness: 5
BAB/Grp: +4/+1
Attack: +6 melee (fists 1d4+2), +6 ranged (ice slasher 1d4 piercing +1d6 cold +special)
FS/Reach: 5 ft / 5 ft
Special Attacks: Ice Spear
Special Qualities: Cold immunity, Ice walk, Fire vulnerability
Saves: Fort +1, Reflex +3, Will +1
Abilities: Str 14, Dex 14, Con -, Int 10, Wis 10, Cha 1
Skills: Balance +4, Listen +3, Search +4, Spot +4
Feats:

Frame: Biomorph
Locomotion: Legs (Pair)
Manipulators: Hands (pair)
Armour: Alumisteel
Superstructure:
Sensors: Class III
Skill Software: chip Balance +2, Listen +3, Search +4, Spot +4
Feat Software:
Accessories: skill Progit, weapon mount, AV transmitter, AV recorder,
PDC: 30

*Cold Immunity*
Ice Man is immune to all cold damage, including magical cold.

*Fire Vulnerability*
Ice Man suffers 50% more damage from fire based attacks (except lasers).

*Ice Walk*
Ice Man ignores rough terrain from ice and snow, does not slip on ice. Movement is increased to 50 ft while on snow and ice.

*Ice Slasher*
This weapon fires an arrow shaped projectile of ice from Ice Man's mouth which has a few modes of attack
The basic attack fires an arrow shaped projectile of ice that can temporarily freeze a target, requiring a Fort save DC 18 or be stunned due to sheer cold for 1d4 rounds. Targets immune to stun are still stunned due to the cold shock. Targets immune to cold don't suffer the cold damage or the stun.
Ice Spear - this special attack able to be performed once 1d4 rounds fires a spear of ice that strikes everything in a 50 foot long, 5 foot wide line, dealing 2d4 piercing and 2d6 cold damage, Reflex save DC 15 for half damage.
Create Snow/Ice - Ice Man can create a 1 foot cube amount of snow or ice as a standard action. This ice or snow can be used for any purpose one can use ice or snow, as it's normal ice or snow. Great for making ice for drinks on a hot day, or making snowballs for a snowball fight.


----------



## kronos182

Some more Mega Man stuff

*Additional Mega Buster Weapon Chips

Black Hole Bomb*
The weapon discharges a black orb that upon impact acts as a black hole, creating a huge gravitational force sucking in anything nearby, pulling everything within a 50 foot radius that weighs less than 500 lbs to the point of impact. Objects capable of grabbing can attempt a Reflex save DC 19 to attempt to grab something that is not fixed in place, then must make a Strength check DC 25 to stay holding on each round, suffering damage of the Buster as bludgeoning damage. Targets pulled to the point of impact are considered immobile. The effects lasts for 1d4+1 rounds. Uses 20 charges, PDC 30

*Forte Vulcan*
The Buster fires a homing missile that will follow a target. The missile deals Buster damage as fire damage, gains a +1 to attack roll, and if the attack missed, the missile will fly around to attack the target for enough 2 rounds making its own attack rolls at +5 each round. If it doesn't strike a target after 2 rounds, the missile self detonates. Has a range of 150 ft. Uses 10 charges, PDC 20.

*Grab Buster*
This modification drains energy from opponents' weapons and uses it to power nanites that heals the wielder. On a successful ranged attack roll, if the target has an energy weapon, must make a Reflex save DC 16 or the weapon's power pack/capacitors/charges are reduced by half 'damage' rolled (no damage actually dealt), and the wielder is healed by that much. Uses 15 charges, PDC 22.

*Ice Wall*
This modification allows the Buster to create a wall made of ice, measuring 10 feet tall, 30 feet wide 1 foot thick, which can be oriented any way, up to 50 feet away, even form it in the air. The wall has 20 hit points per 10x10 ft area, hardness 5. If the wall is created above a target, as it falls deals 1d6 bludgeoning damage per 10 ft above the target as it drops. The wall will begin to melt at a rate of 1 foot per hour in temperatures of 50 to 70 F (10 to 20 C), half the time for every 20 degrees above that, or indefinitely unless damaged, in freezing temperatures. Uses 20 charges per wall created. PDC 19.

*Lightning Bolt*
This chip allows the Buster to fire a yellow crackling ball of electricity to a selected spot, or target, and releases bolts of electricity affecting a 15 foot radius sphere area, dealing Buster damage as electricity, Reflex save DC 15 for half damage. Uses 20 charges, PDC 20.

*Needle Cannon*
This chip allows the Buster to create several needle-like projectiles which can allow for rapid-fire attacks. Each use of 5 charges creates 10 projectiles, which last for 1 minute before breaking down. The Needle Cannon can make single attacks or automatic fire attacks, and if there is not enough projectiles for an automatic attack, it will automatically use more charges to create more. If the Buster is changed to a different type of weapon, any remaining projectiles are wasted. Uses 5 charges for 10 projectiles, PDC 14.

*Sonic Wave*
This special weapon fires bolts of sonic energy, dealing base damage as sonic damage. Uses 2 charges per shot, PDC 14.

*Thunder Claw*
This special weapon fires a beam of energy that can also be used like a whip. In standard mode fires a 50 foot long, 5 foot wide line of electrical energy, dealing Buster base damage as electricity, Reflex save DC 16 for half damage, using 3 charges. Alternate mode deals half Buster base damage as electricity, with a 50 foot reach functions as a whip, and able to make ranged grapple attacks, or latch onto objects and allow the wielder to swing, uses 6 charges per 5 rounds of use in this mode. PDC 19.

*Mega Man Armour*
This set of armour is based on the robot Mega Man, made up of a skin tight blue body suit, with an open face helmet with retractable visor, armoured gauntlets and boots and belt protecting the groin area. The armoured areas are a darker blue. The body suit is made of a ballistic cloth reinforced with nano-composite titanium, the boots and groin hold power systems to power the suits limited systems which include radio and HUD when visor is lowered, basic temperature control and a limited air supply. The gauntlets are designed to allow easy connection to a Mega Buster weapon system and links its status with the suit's HUD, displaying what special weapon is operational, ammunition supply and other features. It also allows for voice commands to activate/deactivate the special weapon features.

*Mega Man Armour mk1*
The basic suit and one of the most common models.

*Mega Man Armour mk1 (PL6+)*
Type: Light
Equipment Bonus: +3
Nonprof. Bonus: +1
Str Bonus: 0
Nonprof Str Bonus: 0
Max Dex: +6
Armour Penalty: -2
Speed (30 ft): 30 ft
Weight: 15 lbs
Purchase DC: 29
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Notes: HUD, military satellite radio, 3 hour air supply, link to Mega Buster, darkvision 60 ft.


*Mega Man Armour mk2*
An upgraded version of the armour that uses artificial muscles to increase the wearer's strength and speed. It has larger batteries to power the additional systems allowing it to function at full power for 24 hours before requiring recharging. This is also the first suit to be able to accept additional parts, swapping out helmets, gauntlets, adding armoured body pieces, with add additional functions and/or protection, other than adding/replacing helmet, gauntlets, boots and body armour, can accept 2 additional miscellaneous parts.

*Mega Man Armour mk2 (PL6+)*
Type: Light
Equipment Bonus: +3
Nonprof. Bonus: +1
Str Bonus: +2
Nonprof Str Bonus: +0
Max Dex: +5
Armour Penalty: -2
Speed (30 ft): 30 ft
Weight: 20 lbs
Purchase DC: 30
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Notes: HUD, military satellite radio, 3 hour air supply, link to Mega Buster, darkvision 60 ft, parts compatible.


*Mega Max Armour mk3 (PL6+)*
This version of the armour trades light weight and flexibility for increased protection, with thicker material for the body suit and is the first to feature light armour around the torso for improved protection. Has all the same features as the mk2, other than adding/replacing helmet, gauntlets, boots and body armour, can accept 3 additional miscellaneous parts.

*Mega Man Armour mk3 (PL6+)*
Type: medium
Equipment Bonus: +5
Nonprof. Bonus: +1
Str Bonus: +3
Nonprof Str Bonus: +0
Max Dex: +3
Armour Penalty: -3
Speed (30 ft): 30 ft
Weight: 25 lbs
Purchase DC: 31
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Notes: HUD, military satellite radio, 4 hour air supply, link to Mega Buster, darkvision 60 ft, parts compatible.


*X Series*
This series of parts are blue and white with gold trim.
X Boots - These boots have small thrusters that can give the wearer a short burst of speed. When making a charge/bullrush attack, doubles the wearer's speed and adds +10 to melee damage. Usable 5 times before recharges, taking 1 hour to recharge 1 use. PDC 19
X Body - Has additional armour plating, shoulder guards, grants +1 to Defense, adds increased capacitors that reduces connected Mega Buster recharge rates by 1 round. PDC 19
X Arm - Reinforces the gauntlets, increasing unarmed damage by 1 die, making it lethal damage if not already. PDC 13
X Arm 2 - Adds a blaster that is based on the Mega Buster but does not have the Weapon Copy or Variable Charge systems (same damage, range, ammo, etc). PDC 19.
X Head - A stylized helmet, functions similar to regular helmet, but has an additional 30 minutes of air, can be used on its own and has 30 minutes of air. PDC 14.

*X2 Series*
This series of parts are white, blue with red with gold trim, with a spiked or angled edge design.
X2 Boots - The boots have small thrusters that can give the wearer a short burst of speed, and enhance jumps. When making a charge/bullrush attack, doubles the wearer speed and adds +10 to melee damage. Adds +2 to Jump checks and increases jump distance by 50%. Can perform a charge as part of a jump, DC 22, adding an additional +1 to attack rolls, -1 to Defense, and target struck must make a Reflex save DC 14 or be knocked prone. PDC 20
X2 Body - Adds additional armour plating and a layer that absorbs kinetic damage, converting it into energy. Grants +1 to Defense, increases armour check penalty by -2. For every 5 points of damage from slashing, piercing, bludgeoning, falling, crushing or ballistic, add 1 charge to a maximum of 6 charges. As a move equivalent action, the wearer can release this stored energy in a burst of concussive energy, striking all within 10 ft radius, dealing 1d6 concussive damage per charge used, Reflex save DC 15 for half damage. PDC 20. If all pieces are wear, Defense bonus increases by an additional +1.
X2 Helmet - Increases darkvision to 75 ft, adds x-ray vision to allow seeing through up to an 1 of most materials, half inch of most metals, lead blocks. Grants +2 to Spot and Search secret compartments, doors, etc. PDC 16.

*Max Series*
This series of parts are designed to be more streamlined.
Max Boots - These boots are fitted with additional artificial muscles to enhance the wearer's speed. Grants +10 ft to land speed. PDC 21
Max Body - This torso armour plating has a built in shield to it for additional protection. Grants +1 to Defense, shield grants DR 10 runs for 5 rounds before requiring a 5 round cool down.
Max Arm - These gauntlets have additional capacitors and relays that link to any attached Mega Busters that increase damage by 1 die type. PDC 23.
Max Arm 2 - Gauntlet is equipped with a beam sword, 2d8, 19-20x2, fire damage. PDC 20.
Max Head - Has built in GPS, inertia mapping system, and motion detector with a 75 foot radius.

*Force Series*
This series is heavier armoured with additional power systems.
Force Boots - These boots have thrusters that grant the wearer limited flight and hover capabilities. Can fly at a speed of 50 ft, maximum height of 100 ft for 10 rounds before requiring a 20 round cool down. Can hover a few inches above the ground, allowing silent movement, maximum speed 30 ft for up to 15 rounds. PDC 21.
Force Body - Grants +2 to Defense (if armour is light changes to medium), has energy resistance 10 against all energy types except acid and cold. PDC 22. If all the parts of this series are used, the bonus to Defense is increased by +3 instead of +2.
Force Arm - If equipped Mega Buster has Variable charge, when charging an attack, the weapon charges in half the time, but suffers -2 to attack rolls. PDC 23.
Force Arm 2 - One gauntlet is fitted with a plasma pistol with variable charge gadget, can't be used if Mega Buster fitted to same arm. PDC 23.
Force Head - Has programming to make linked Mega Busters more energy efficient. Linked Mega Busters have special weapon charges reduced by 1 to a minimum of 1 charge per use. PDC 23.

*Power-Up Parts*
These parts at fitted to the armour and add bonuses or other abilities to the armour.
Hyper Jump - Adds programming to the artificial muscles in the legs to grant +2 to Jump checks and increases jump distances by +5 feet. PDC 21
Energy Saver - Improves the efficiency of Mega Buster Special weapons, reducing the charges used by 1 to a minimum of 1. Can be combined with the bonus from the Force Head helmet. PDC 23.
Hyper Shot - The normal mode of attached Mega Busters is improved, allowing it to fire in automatic fire mode. PDC 12.
Speed Up - Adds programming to the artificial muscles in the legs to increase land speed by +5 ft. PDC 15
Barrier Extender - Any non physical shields produced by the armour or parts have their effects increased by 25%. PDC 20
D-Barrier - This is a force field, grants 50 bonus hit points which are depleted first. Lasts for 10 rounds or until depleted. On a critical hit damage bypasses the shield. Once depleted, requires 2 minutes to recharge. PDC 24.
Life-Recover - This device has nanites designed to heal the wearer. Has 10 charges, which recharges at a rate of 1 per hour. Each charge used heals the wearer 1d4 hit points. PDC 22


----------



## kronos182

*GTFr Chronos*
The Chronos is a civilian designed transport, with heavy armour but slow speed, designed to carry cargo pods that can fit in the 180 foot space between the command and crew section at the front and the engineering and thruster section at the back, joined together along the bottom. It is armed with a single weapon turret mounted on the top of the rear engineering section. The forward section is angular, meant to help deflect weapons fire.

*GTFr Chronos (PL6)*
Type: Light
Subtype: Hauler
Size: Colossal (-8)
Tactical Speed: 2,500 ft
Defense: 7 (-8 size, +3 Pilot, +2 Dex)
Flat-Footed Defense: 5
Autopilot Defense: 5
Hardness: 25
Hit Dice: 40d20 (800 hp)
Initiative Modifier: +2
Pilot's Class Bonus: +3
Pilot's Dex Modifier: +2
Gunner's Attack Bonus: +2
Length: 538 ft
Weight: 2,100 tons
Targeting System Bonus: +3
Crew: 9
Passenger Capacity: 3
Cargo Capacity: 10 tons internally + cargo containers
Grapple Modifier: +16
Base PDC: 49
Restriction: Lic (+1)

Attack:
2 fire-linked rail cannon -3 ranged (9d12)

Attack of Opportunity:
None

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: cargo containers (any that fit 180 ft)
Engines: Fusion torch, thrusters
Armour: Alloy plating (reinforced)
Defense Systems: autopilot, damage control system (2d10)
Sensors: Class II sensor array, targeting system
Communications: laser transceiver, radio transceiver
Weapons: 2 fire-linked rail cannon (3000 ft) turret
Grappling Systems: None

*GTFr Poseidon*
The Poseidon is a fast transport designed to get important cargo about quickly as possible. The hull has an angular cylinder design, with two large engine pods mounted on either side at the rear, with two adjustable clamp arms that angle down from the joints between the hull and the engines. The Poseidon can accommodate a single cargo pod, up to 400 tons of cargo before losing speed.
*
GTFr Poseidon (PL6)*
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: fast freighter
Size: Colossal (-8)
Tactical Speed: 4,000 ft
Defense: 7 (-8 size +3 Pilot +2 Dex)
Flat-Footed Defense: 5
Autopilot Defense: 5
Hardness: 15
Hit Dice: 15d20 (300 hp)
Initiative Modifier: +2
Pilot's Class Bonus: +3
Pilot's Dex Modifier: +2
Gunner's Attack Bonus: +2
Length: 220 ft
Weight: 350 tons
Targeting System Bonus: +3
Crew: 5
Passenger Capacity: 0
Cargo Capacity: 5 tons internally, 400 tons in single cargo pod
Grapple Modifier: +16
Base PDC: 53
Restriction: Mil (+3)

Attack: 
2 fire-linked rail cannons -3 ranged (9d12) and
2 fire-linked rail cannons -8 ranged (9d12)

Attack of Opportunity:
None

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: cargo pod
Engines: helium 3 plasma, thrusters
Armour: polymeric (lightened)
Defense Systems: autopilot system, damage control system (1d10), radiation shielding
Sensors: Class III sensory, targeting system
Communications: laser transceiver, radio transceiver
Weapons: 2 fire-linked rail cannon turret x2 (3000 ft)
Grappling Systems: None

Note: If carrying a cargo pod that carries more weight than 400 tons, reduce speed by -500 ft per 100 tons of cargo over 400 tons until ship reaches a speed of 2,500 ft (maximum of 700 tons).

*GTS Centaur*
The GTS Centaur is a small support craft, designed to move in and out of battles to reload fighters and bombs with ammunition and missiles. It has an angular cockpit/forward section for the pilot and copilot, with a bulky vertical middle section with a docking port on top, with overpowered engines mounted at the rear. The Centaur will dock with another craft, the copilot will operate the automated reloading system, resupplying the ship it is attached to with ammunition and missiles.
Unfortunately, sometimes when these crafts are destroyed, especially with a full cargo load, they explode quite spectacularly.

*GTS Centaur (PL6)*
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Resupply
Size: Colossal (-8)
Tactical Speed: 3,500 ft, +1500 ft afterburner
Defense: 7 (-8 size  +3 Pilot +2 Dex)
Flat-Footed Defense: 5
Autopilot Defense: 5
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 8d20 (160 hp)
Initiative Modifier: +2
Pilot's Class Bonus: +3
Pilot's Dex Modifier: +2
Gunner's Attack Bonus:
Length: 85 ft
Weight: 45 tons
Targeting System Bonus: 0
Crew: 2
Passenger Capacity: 0
Cargo Capacity: * (up to 50 missiles and enough ammunition for a single full reload)
Grapple Modifier: +16
Base PDC: 49
Restriction: Mil (+3)

Attack:

Attack of Opportunity:

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: docking clamp, auto-loader
Engines: helium 3 plasma, plasma, plasma injectors
Armour: polymeric
Defense Systems: auto-pilot, chaff launcher (10 bundles)
Sensors: Class II sensor array
Communications: laser transceiver, radio transceiver
Weapons: None
Grappling Systems: Grapplers

*Auto-Loader*
Once the Centaur has docked with an other ship, it can transfer its cargo in 5 rounds (20% per round).

*Explosive Destruction*
If the Centaur suffers a single hit, especially a critical hit, that would take it to -50 hit points, the ship explodes, dealing 1d6x10 damage to the square (500 ft area) it is in. For every 20% of its cargo, increase damage by 1d6 and increase blast radius by 500 ft if it has 40% or more of its cargo on board when it explodes.

Civilian models of the Centaur can quickly move medical and other supplies, carrying up to 25 tons of cargo, PDC 48 Lic (+1)


----------



## kronos182

Update to the Vulture droid starfighter plus a couple of NPC droids

*Vulture Droid Starfighter*
The Variable Geometry Self-Propelled Battle Droid mk1, also known as Vulture droids, are a droid starfighter, capable of going from starfighter flight configuration to a walking configuration. Originally used by the Trade Federation and later by the Confederacy of Independent Systems. It had a slight insectoid appearance, thanks to Xi Charrian design aesthetics, with a compact body, highly maneuverable and fast as it didn't have to worry about a living pilot passing out. Armed with several blasters and energy torpedoes. Early models had four blasters, with two on each wing, which would be concealed in normal flight, but revealed with the wings split for combat mode. However when in walker mode, the blasters would be unavailable. Later models were modified with an additional two blasters on the body so the droid could still use blasters while in walker configuration, and the energy torpedoes are changed for other missile types, but with limited ammunition.
When not in flight, the ship could transform into a walking weapons platform, with the wings splitting and rotating to form four legs, which can also latch onto surfaces in zero gravity, allowing them to cling to outer hulls of ships to deploy even faster. Vulture droids, while programmed with a multitude of combat maneuvers, they had average intelligence for droids. Vulture droids used solid fuel which only allowed for 35 minutes of operation

In Coreline the Vulture droid starfighter is used mainly by anyone with the credits, but mainly sold to the Imperial groups, remenents of the Confederacy of Independent Systems, or others that prefer droid soldiers over the living.

*Vulture Droid Starfighter Mk1 (PL6-7)*
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Fighter
Size: Huge (-2)
Tactical Speed: 5000 ft space, 1300 atmosphere (130), 75 ft walking
Defense: 13 (10 base -2 size +3 class +2 dodge) +4 vs missiles
Flat-Footed Defense: 11 (10 base - 2 size +3 class)
Autopilot Defense:
Hardness: 15
Hit Dice: 5d20 (100 hp)
Initiative Modifier: +2
Pilot's Class Bonus: +3
Pilot's Dex Modifier:
Gunner's Attack Bonus: +2
Length: 22.8 ft flight mode, 11.8 ft (22.5 ft tall) walker mode
Weight: 4,700 lbs
Targeting System Bonus: +1
Crew: 1 droid brain (trained +4)
Passenger Capacity: 0
Cargo Capacity: 0 lbs
Grapple Modifier:
Base PDC: 34
Restriction: Mil (+3)

Attack:
4 select fire-linked blasters +1 ranged 8d8 (2 blasters, or 10d8 for 4 blasters), 20, fire, 3000 ft, s/a; or
Energy torpedo +1 ranged 5d10,

Attack of Opportunity:

Bonuses:
Due to the small size and design, the vulture droid starfighter enjoys a +2 bonus to Pilot checks for stunt maneuvers.

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Twin Engine, Improved Thrust, Agile, droid pilot, transform, swarm tactics
Engines: Ion engine
Armour: Polymeric
Defense Systems:
Sensors: Class II, Targeting System, Missile Lock Alert
Communications: Radio Transceiver
Weapons: 4 fire select-linked blaster cannons, 2 energy torpedoes
Grappling Systems:

*Agile*
As long as the starfighter is moving (not stationary, so had moved the turn before and the current turn), the starfighter gains a +2 Dodge bonus to defense, which stacks with any other Dodge bonuses the pilot has. This bonus applies to anyone targeting the starfighter, and not just one specific target the pilot designates.

*Droid Pilot*
The droid starfighter is controlled by a droid brain, allowing it to perform multiple actions at once. The droid brain can make two normal attacks, while making two normal moves, which can include two stunts at the same round.

*Transform*
The vulture droid can switch from flight mode to walking mode, allowing it to walk in areas where it can not fly, and back again. This transformation can be done as part of its move action once per round, allowing it to take off from walker mode and move about quickly. The mark 1 vulture droids can't use its blaster cannons while in walker mode, while later versions with additional blasters on the body can fire the body mounted weapons while in walker mode.

*Swarm Tactics*
Droid fighters are able to fly in formations with greater numbers and closer distances than ships piloted by living pilots. Up to 8 Vulture droid fighters can fit in a 500 ft square and make up a wing. Attacks are made as a fire-linked battery (battery rules for the first 4, fire-link the next four fighters in the wing) of the wing commander's attack, and all the additional fighters providing +1 Defense to the wing commander's defense. When attacking another wing of starships, the droid fighter wing gains +2 to attack rolls. When attacking a larger ship (Light or bigger) the droid fighter wing gains +2 die of damage.

*Blaster Cannons (PL6)*
Lighter energy weapons to the common laser cannons, making them legal for use as defensive weapons on civilian ships.

Weapon Damage: 4d8
Critical: 20
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: 3000 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Minimum Ship Size: Large
Purchase DC: 20
Restriction: Lic (+1)

*Energy Torpedo*
These torpedoes are a plasma-based weapon and upon impact released a burst of radiation that was designed to interfere with shields, but not very effective against armour or other forms of protection. These weapons are damaging to all types of energy shields, including particle, ray, deflector and others. However plasma based shields reduce their damage by half. Unlike other torpedoes, energy torpedoes draw power from the ship's power planet, giving it an unlimited ammunition supply, but they require a recharge between shots and have no guidance system.

*Energy Torpedo (PL6-7)*
Damage: 5d20
Critical: 20x4
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: 5000 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Large
Purchase DC: 24
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Notes: On a critical hit, deals 4 times damage to the shields instead of dealing damage to a target's hull hit points. The ship must also make a Fort save DC 15 or the shields shut down until repaired. If the plasma torpedo strikes a target's hull, deals only 3d20 x2 damage. Unlimited ammunition as long as ship has power. -2 to attack rolls against ships moving at 4000 ft or faster.

*Variants*

*Vulture Droid Starfighter mk2*
This is an upgrade made to the Vulture droids during the Clone Wars. Two additional blasters were added to the body to allow it to use them while in walker mode.
Make the following changes:
Add 2 fire-linked Blaster (can fire independent of the other 4, or add +1 to attack rolls when linked to the other four while in flight mode);
Replace Energy Torpedoes with Concussion missiles (6 missiles) or other missiles of similar size;
Increase hit dice to 6d20 (120 hp);
PDC: +1

*EWACs Vulture Droid starfighter*
This version of the Vulture has a large flat dome mounted on top which is filled with jamming and communication systems. These ships are used to disrupt enemy targeting and communications systems, but are lightly armed, with only two blaster cannons and an ion torpedo launcher.
Make following changes to Vulture mk1:
Remove 2 blaster cannons;
Switch energy torpedoes with single ion torpedo launcher (3 torpedoes);
Add advanced sensor jammer (10 mile range);
Add Communication Jammer;
PDC: +2 (Mil +3)


*ADVANCED SENSOR JAMMER (PL 7)*
This upgraded sensor jammer is identical to the Information Age sensor jammer (see the future SRD) except that it works against Class I through Class IV sensor systems. Sensor checks made against a ship equipped with an advanced sensor jammer by Class I or Class II systems suffer a –8 penalty while checks made by Class III or Class IV
systems suffer a –5 penalty.
Purchase DC: 6 + one-half the base purchase DC of the starship.
Restriction: Military (+3).

*Communication Jammer*
This device jams communications except for specific frequencies programmed for allied units, within a 50 mile radius. Computer Use check DC 30 requires to make communications possible for enemies but has static. If the enemy has their own EWACs systems, reduce DC by 5.

*Ion Torpedo*
Ion Torpedoes are similar to ion cannons in that they are used to disable targets. The weapon doesn't deal normal damage, but instead deals ion damage, which is not subtracted from the targets hit points, but instead added to any previous ion damage. When the ion damage equals or exceeds the target's normal hit points, that target completely shuts down, cannot move or act until the ion damage fully dissipates. Ion damage ignores hardness and causes no physical damage; it dissipates at a rate of 5 points per round. Deals no damage to organic creatures. An engineer can help speed up ion dissipation with a Repair check DC 15, removing 1d10+5 per round of work. Counts as electricity for terms of Electricity Resistance.

*Ion Torpedo (PL6)*
Damage: 12d6
Critical: 20x3
Damage Type: Energy (Electricity)
Range Increment: -
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 35
Restriction: Military (+3)


*M-4000 Tick*
The M-4000 Tick is a Stargate built versions of the Vulture Droid starfighters. They are slightly heavier armoured than standard vultures, with the energy torpedo launchers removed, replaced with AIM-120 missiles internal and mountings for additional missiles on the wing struts, and mounts two railguns on the body, with slight bulges on the body around the railguns. Stargate Command uses these as force multipliers when they can't spare the manpower, especially against opponents that have numerical superiority. They also have several safety protocols hardwired in the droid brains and remote shutdown systems to prevent them from being turned against them or going rogue.
Make the following changes to vulture droid starfighter mk2:
Increase hit dice to 7d20 (140 hp);
Reduce speed to 4000 ft space, 1000 (100) atmosphere;
Increase hardness to 20;
Remove energy torpedo launchers;
Add 2 fire-linked railguns to body;
Add AIM-120 internal missile launcher (4 missiles) and mountings for an additional 4 missiles externally;
Add Kill Switch;
PDC: +2 (Mil +3)

*Kill Switch*
The Tick is equipped with a device that activates when an attempt to hack its droid brain is detected. If someone is trying to access the droid's programming without the proper equipment and systems, the droid can make a Computer Use check DC vs the hacker's DC at +10 to roll, and if it succeeds, the droid shuts down completely and is not able to be activated until proper equipment from Stargate Command to reactivate it. If the droid fails by 5 or less, it can attempt the save again the next round with an additional +2. Another failed check the droid can't attempt again.
Alternatively, any Stargate Command personnel of rank Lieutenant or above, or is assigned to coordinate the droids, can issue a command as long as they have communications with the droid to immediately deactivate, which could cause the droid to crash if in an atmosphere flying.


*AIM-120 AMRAAM Missile*
These air to air missiles are an alternate to missiles like the Sidewinder with longer range, where instead of using laser designators or heat seeking systems, the missile uses its own targeting system after receiving information from the launching ship. After the missile is fired, it uses its own targeting system to help track the target, making this one of the first fire-and-forget missiles. These missiles also have a passive guidance system that when a target is using a jamming system, the passive system takes over and homes in on the jamming system.
The Stargate Program uses these missiles, and slightly modified versions that allow them to be used in space with little lose in effectiveness.
The missile's guidance system provides a +2 to attack when the pilot makes the initial attack roll, and if the attack misses, the missile can attack again for 5 more rounds at +3 attack roll before it runs out of fuel and self detonates. If the target is using a jamming system, the jamming system is considered ineffective and the missile gains an additional +1 to attack roll as it homes in on the jamming system. Missile will not arm within less than 500 feet, and will only deal 3d6 ballistic damage to targets struck. When the missile hits a target, deals 19d6 points of damage to everything within 15 foot radius, Reflex DC 20 for half except target struck.

*AIM-120 AMRAAM Missile (PL5)*
Damage: 19d6
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Fire/Ballistic
Range Increment: 5 miles (atmosphere)/ 15,000 ft space
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Large
Purchase DC: 22
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Notes: +1 to target ships of Corvette types or larger.


*DFS-327*
A Vulture Droid starfighter mk1 programmed for battleship defense. It won't pursue enemy starfighters once repelled, but can disable vital systems on attacking capital ships.
In combat, DFS-327 keeps close to its assigned capital ship, attacking targets that attack the ship, breaking off if the targets move more than 6000 ft away from the assigned ship. It, and the wing it commands, prioritizes enemy targets within 2000 ft or less of the capital ship, attacking until the target is disabled or moves out beyond 6000 ft. DFS-327 will sacrifice other fighters in its wing to protect its assigned capital ship, sending them to intercept enemy attacks.
Uses stats of Vulture droid starfighter mk1 with the following changes:
Initiative +3 while within 5000 ft of assigned capital ship;
+3 attack rolls against any targets attacking assigned capital ship;
Critical attacks against same target assigned capital ship is attacking score on 19-20, x2;
While commanding a wing of other Vulture Droid starfighters (up to total of 8 fighters) and within 1000 ft of assigned capital ship, as an attack of opportunity, can order one of the wingmen fighters to intercept an attack against the assigned capital ship, granting the ship a +2 Shield bonus to Defense. If this bonus protects the capital ship, the damage is dealt to one of the droid fighters as if it was the target of the attack.
PDC: 35 Unique (+5)


*DFS-311*
This Vulture Droid starfighter had programming set more for defensive flying, protecting itself and increasing the defenses of other fighters in a wing it commands.
In combat, if there are more than 2 enemy targets, DFS-311 and its wing will fight Defensively while attacking any enemy fighters, then capital ships.
Uses the stats of a Vulture Droid starfigher mk2 with the following changes:
Class bonus to Defense increases to +4;
Defensive Fighting;
Defensive formation;
PDC: 35 Unique (+5)

*Defensive Fighting*
When DFS-311, and it's wing, Fight Defensively, only suffers a -3 to attack rolls and gains +3 dodge bonus to defense, instead of the normal -4 to attack rolls and +2 dodge bonus to Defense during the round it fights defensively. DFS-311 can fight defensively until it choses not to.

*Defensive Formation*
While leading a wing of Vulture droid starfighters, DFS-311 gains an additional +1 to Defense for every 3 wingmen in the wing.


----------



## kronos182

*Hyena Class Droid Fighter/Bomber*
The Hyena class droid fighter/bomber are droid starfighter built by Baktoid Armour Workshop, based on the Vulture Droid starfighter. Larger than the Vulture, with a wider body, the 'head' is off-centered on the central body with a secondary pod next to it which contains missiles and torpedoes. The Hyena is able to transform similar to the Vulture, although it sits lower to the ground, which allows easier access to its ordnance pods to ground units to reload it faster. In addition to the ordinance pod, and any additional warheads carried under the body, it has four light lasers on the wings, which transform into legs. While in walker mode, the lasers are not usable, but it can still fire any warheads it has.

*Hyena Droid Fighter/Bomber (PL6-7)*
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Fighter/bomber
Size: Huge (-2)
Tactical Speed: 4500 ft space, 1100 atmosphere (110), 60 ft walking
Defense: 13 (10 base -2 size +3 class +1 dodge) +4 vs missiles
Flat-Footed Defense: 11 (10 base - 2 size +3 class)
Autopilot Defense:
Hardness: 15
Hit Dice: 7d20 (140 hp)
Initiative Modifier: +2
Pilot's Class Bonus: +3
Pilot's Dex Modifier:
Gunner's Attack Bonus: +2
Length: 40.9 ft wide, 11.8 ft (22.5 ft tall) walker mode
Weight: 9,600 lbs
Targeting System Bonus: +1
Crew: 1 droid brain (trained +4)
Passenger Capacity: 0
Cargo Capacity: 0 lbs
Grapple Modifier:
Base PDC: 36
Restriction: Mil (+3)

Attack:
4 select fire-linked blasters +1 ranged 8d8 (2 light lasers, or 10d8 for 4 lasers), 20, fire, 3500 ft, s/a; or
Warhead Launcher +1 ranged varies,

Attack of Opportunity:

Bonuses:
Due to the small size and design, the droid starfighter enjoys a +2 bonus to Pilot checks for stunt maneuvers.

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Twin Engine, Improved Thrust, Agile, droid pilot, transform, swarm tactics, bomber targeting, selective warheads, under wing ordnance, network calculations.
Engines: Ion engine
Armour: Polymeric
Defense Systems:
Sensors: Class II, Targeting System, Missile Lock Alert
Communications: Radio Transceiver
Weapons: 4 fire select-linked light laser cannons, 2 warhead launchers
Grappling Systems: None

*Agile*
As long as the starfighter is moving (not stationary, so had moved the turn before and the current turn), the starfighter gains a +1 Dodge bonus to defense, which stacks with any other Dodge bonuses the pilot has. This bonus applies to anyone targeting the starfighter, and not just one specific target the pilot designates.

*Droid Pilot*
The droid starfighter is controlled by a droid brain, allowing it to perform multiple actions at once. The droid brain can make two normal attacks, while making two normal moves, which can include two stunts at the same round.

*Transform*
The droid can switch from flight mode to walking mode, allowing it to walk in areas where it can not fly, and back again. This transformation can be done as part of its move action once per round, allowing it to take off from walker mode and move about quickly. The droid can't use its laser cannons while in walker mode.

*Swarm Tactics*
Droid fighters are able to fly in formations with greater numbers and closer distances than ships piloted by living pilots. Up to 8 Vulture droid fighters can fit in a 500 ft square and make up a wing. Attacks are made as a fire-linked battery (battery rules for the first 4, fire-link the next four fighters in the wing) of the wing commander's attack, and all the additional fighters providing +1 Defense to the wing commander's defense. When attacking another wing of starships, the droid fighter wing gains +2 to attack rolls. When attacking a larger ship (Light or bigger) the droid fighter wing gains +2 die of damage.

*Bomber Targeting*
When the Hyena is targeting a starship of Light or larger type, or colossal sized vehicles or buildings on the ground, it's warhead launchers attacks gain a +2 to attack rolls (total of +3). It gains +2 to Pilot and any other checks required while making a bombing run.

*Selective Warheads*
The warhead launchers on the Hyena bomber are designed to carry up to two different types of ordnance. Each launcher can carry a total of 3 concussion missiles (6 total), 3 proton torpedoes (6 total), or 8 concussion missiles (16 missiles total), or 7 proton torpedoes (14 each). It can swap proton bombs at the rate of 1 proton torpedo to 1 proton bomb. During combat, it can switch freely between concussion missiles and proton torpedoes freely if it makes more than 1 attack per round with the warhead launchers.

*Underwing Ordnance*
The Hyena can carry additional concussion missiles, proton torpedoes or proton bombs on racks under the body. It can carry a total of 8 additional warheads or bombs, but suffers -2 to Pilot checks and reduce speed by -500 ft in space, -100 (-10) in atmosphere.

*Network Calculations*
Hyena droids can work together to make the best of their attacks when attacking larger targets. When multiple individual Hyena droids, or multiple wings of Hyenas (which function as one), attack the same target, each Hyena or wing of Hyenas that attacks the same target of Light type, or colossal sized ground target, each Hyena/wing of Hyenas after the first that successfully deals damage to the target gains a +1 to attack roll and critical roll increases by 1 for that round. If one misses the target, the bonus resets.

*Light Laser*
A lighter version of the standard laser, has slightly higher range than the standard, but lighter damage.

*Light Laser (PL6)*
Damage: 4d8
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 3500 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Minimum Ship Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 29
Restriction: Mil (+3)

*Variants
M-4500 Dragonfly*
The M-4500 Dragonfly is a Stargate Command/US Airforce built versions of the Hyena Droid starfighters. They are slightly heavier armoured than standard versions, with the warhead launchers removed, replaced with AIM-120 and Hellfire 2 missiles internal and external mountings for additional missiles on the wing struts, and mounts one railgun on the body, with slight bulges on the body around the railgun. Stargate Command and the US Airforce uses these as force multipliers when they can't spare the manpower, especially against opponents that have numerical superiority. They also have several safety protocols hardwired in the droid brains and remote shutdown systems to prevent them from being turned against them or going rogue. Unfortunately the Dragonfly is to large to send through a Stargate, thus they are either launched from ground bases, space stations or ships in orbit.
Make the following changes to Hyena droid fighter/bomber:
Increase hit dice to 9d20 (180 hp);
Reduce speed to 4000 ft space, 900 (90) atmosphere;
Increase hardness to 20;
Remove warhead launchers (2);
Add 1 railgun to body;
Add AIM-120 internal missile launcher (8 missiles);
Add Hellfire 2 internal missile launcher (8 missiles);
Add external missile mountings (6 AIM-120 or 4 Hellfire 2 missiles)
Add Kill Switch;
PDC: +2 (Mil +3)

*Kill Switch*
The Dragonfly is equipped with a device that activates when an attempt to hack its droid brain is detected. If someone is trying to access the droid's programming without the proper equipment and systems, the droid can make a Computer Use check DC vs the hacker's DC at +10 to roll, and if it succeeds, the droid shuts down completely and is not able to be activated until proper equipment from Stargate Command to reactivate it. If the droid fails by 5 or less, it can attempt the save again the next round with an additional +2. Another failed check the droid can't attempt again.
Alternatively, any Stargate Command personnel of rank Lieutenant or above, or is assigned to coordinate the droids, can issue a command as long as they have communications with the droid to immediately deactivate, which could cause the droid to crash if in an atmosphere flying.

*AIM-120 AMRAAM Missile*
These air to air missiles are an alternate to missiles like the Sidewinder with longer range, where instead of using laser designators or heat seeking systems, the missile uses its own targeting system after receiving information from the launching ship. After the missile is fired, it uses its own targeting system to help track the target, making this one of the first fire-and-forget missiles. These missiles also have a passive guidance system that when a target is using a jamming system, the passive system takes over and homes in on the jamming system.
The Stargate Program uses these missiles, and slightly modified versions that allow them to be used in space with little lose in effectiveness.
The missile's guidance system provides a +2 to attack when the pilot makes the initial attack roll, and if the attack misses, the missile can attack again for 5 more rounds at +3 attack roll before it runs out of fuel and self detonates. If the target is using a jamming system, the jamming system is considered ineffective and the missile gains an additional +1 to attack roll as it homes in on the jamming system. Missile will not arm within less than 500 feet, and will only deal 3d6 ballistic damage to targets struck. When the missile hits a target, deals 19d6 points of damage to everything within 15 foot radius, Reflex DC 20 for half except target struck.

*AIM-120 AMRAAM Missile (PL5)*
Damage: 19d6
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Fire/Ballistic
Range Increment: 5 miles (atmosphere)/ 15,000 ft space
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Large
Purchase DC: 22
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Notes: +1 to target ships of Corvette types or larger.

*Hellfire 2 (Air-to-Surface Missile)*
The hellfire 2 is an air-to-surface, laser-guided missile used primarily to destroy tanks. It can also act as an air-to-air weapon against helicopters and other types of aircraft.
When the hellfire missile hits its target, it explodes like a grenade or other explosive, dealing 18d6 points of damage to all creatures within a 15-foot radius (Reflex save DC 21 half). Because its explosive features a shaped charge designed to penetrate the armor of military vehicles, the hellfire ignores up to 20 points of hardness if it strikes a vehicle, building, or object. However, this applies only to the target struck, not to other objects within the burst radius.
Hellfire 2 missiles have a minimum range of 100 feet. If fired against a target closer than 100 feet, it does not arm and does not explode (but it still deals 3d6 points of ballistic damage, and hardness is not reduced). Hellfire missiles can be fired only from a missile platform mounted on a vehicle. (This cost is already factored into military vehicles that regularly carry these missiles.) This platform provides a +2 equipment bonus on attack rolls made against targets that have been acquired by the aircraft's laser designator.
To fire the missile, one must first acquire the target with the aircraft's laser designator, which requires a full-round action. Someone else can acquire the target by using a portable laser designator (see below), which allows the helicopter to remain behind cover until it fires. After this target acquisition, firing the missile is an attack action. Once fired, a hellfire missile travels one range increment per round until it reaches the target, at which point, an attack roll must be made. A hellfire missile has enough fuel for 5 rounds of movement before crashing to the ground and exploding.
PDC: 23 Mil (+3)


*Techno Union Bomber*
These Hyena droid fighter/bombers are built by the Techno Union, a member of the Confederacy for Independent Systems, which boasts improved droid brains, sensors and other systems.
Make the following changes to Hyena droid fighter/bomber:
Increase Pilot bonus to Defense to +4;
Increase Pilot skill bonus to +5;
Increase Gunner attack to +3;
Change sensor system to Class III;
Reduce hardness to 13;
PDC: +1


*DBS-404*
This Hyena droid bomber was programmed for ground attack, making it quite effective against any ground vehicle or structure, has yellow paint job and slight modifications for improved atmospheric performance.
Uses the stats of the Hyena droid fighter/bomber with the following changes:
Additional +1 to Pilot checks while in atmosphere;
Gains +2 to attack rolls against any ground target;
Gains additional +1 Dodge bonus to Defense against attacks from ground vehicles or structures;
Against ground structures critical damage increased by 1 (x2 becomes x3).
PDC: 37 Unique (+5)


----------



## kronos182

Some members of the Dominion..

*Vorta*
The Vorta are a humanoid species genetically-engineered by the Founders of the Dominion, who act as field commanders, administrators, scientists, diplomats and doctors. Vorta have pale skin, violet eyes and elongated ears that were completely joined to the rest of the head. Their genome were altered by the Founders to give them incredible hearing, but poor eye sight, and immune to most forms of poisons and venoms. They were also genetically altered to see the Founders as Gods, and most of the Vorta population are subservient to them, but some deviants exist. Most Vorta are created as clones from several existing templates, but they can breed normally, but is rarely done.
Thanks to the genetic modifications, most Vorta are found in roles of leaders, scientists, administrators and diplomate, and rarely deviate from such roles, even when not working for the Dominion.

*Racial Traits:
Ability Modifiers: *+1 Intelligence, +1 Wisdom, +2 Charisma, -2 Strength. Vorta are intelligent and cunning, many are quite charming or skilled manipulators functioning as diplomats, leaders and administrators.
*Medium:* As Medium creatures, Vorta have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
*Speed:* Vorta base land speed is 30 feet.
*Racial Skills:* -2 Spot, +5 Listen. Vorta have poor eye sight but excellent hearing, close in range to an Earth canine.
*Extreme Loyalty:* Vorta are genetically engineered to be loyal to the Founders, seeing them as Gods.  Any skills, checks or rolls related to their allegiances gain +2. Even deviants that break from the Dominion are still loyal to the Founders, in their own ways.
*Genetic Training:* Due to the genetic modifications, Vorta are skilled in the roles intended for them. All Vorta have +1 to Bluff, Sense Motive and Gather Information as they are trained to gather information to benefit the Dominion, and hide any secrets of the Founders. Pick one of the following roles: Diplomat +2 Bluff, +4 Diplomacy, +2 Gather Information, ; Leader +4 Knowledge: Tactics,  +4 Gather Information; Scientist +2 to 2 Knowledge skills, +2 Computer Use , +2 any 1 Craft; Doctor +2 Craft: Pharmaceutical, +4 Treat Injury.
*Clones:* Virtually all Vorta are clones, with the memories of the previous clones integrated into the next clone. Vortas refer to their previous clones by their number or as 'my predecessor' and many will exhibit slight personality differences from previous clones, and 5% to be significantly different. There is a 5% chance a Vorta is not a clone and born through natural means. Only the Dominion has the technology to transfer memories from a previous clone to the next clone in the line. If the Vorta dies and member of the Dominion, if the body is returned to a Dominion facility within 1 week of death, and the head isn't destroyed, the next clone will have all the memories of the dead clone minus 1d10x2 hours prior to their death of memories.
*Reputation:* Vorta, being so well known for being servants of the Dominion +1 Reputation. 
*ECL: *+1

*Jem'Hadar*
The Jem'Hadar are a genetically-engineered reptilian-like humanoid species used by the Dominion as their soldiers and enforcers. Thanks to the genetic modifications by the founders, Jem'Hadar are created in birthing chambers or hatcheries, reaching full maturity in three days, and all are male, with a genetic memory with basic knowledge of how to fight and believing that the Founders are Gods and show utter devotion to them, although some deviations have appeared and are less loyal than others.
Jem'Hadar require very little food as they are genetically engineered to be dependant on the drug ketracel-white for their nourishment. This also allows them to require very little sleep and don't fatigue easily, able to remain awake and fully alert and ready for combat at peak or near peak efficiency for 5 days, sometimes longer. Without ketracel-white, they go through withdrawl and their body beings to shutdown and they will die. Other modifications include enhanced eye sight, great strength, and the ability to "shroud" themselves, which functions as a biological form of cloaking.

*Racial Traits:
Ability Modifiers:* +5 Strength, +2 Constitution. Jem'Hadar are strong and hearty, modified for strength and resilience.
*Medium:* As Medium creatures, Jem'Hadar have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size, however they tend to be larger than average humanoids, with 6 feet or taller being the average height.
*Speed:* Jem'Hadar base land speed is 30 feet.
*Racial Skills:* +3 Spot and +1 Survival skills. Jem'Hadar are created with excellent eye sight and skills to survive.
*Extreme Loyalty:* Jem'Hadar are extremely loyal to the Dominion and especially the Founders, bred to consider them to be gods. Any skills, checks or rolls related to their allegiances gain +2.
*Ketracel-White Dependency:* Jem'Hadar are genetically dependent on Ketracel-White, if they don't have a regular supply the go through withdrawal symptoms and will die. Jem'Hadar require 20 oz a day. The first day without Ketracel-white the Jem'Hadar suffer -1 to all skills and attack rolls, and -1 to Defense. For each day they go without Ketracel-White after the first, suffer -1 to Strength and Con, when they reach Con score of 5, they must make a save vs original Con store or die. If they successfully save, must make a save vs original Con score until they die or reach 0 Con and die.
*Fatigue Immunity:* Jem'Hadar are immune to Fatigue status and are also immune to being stunned. They are also able to remain awake for 4+ Con Modifier days at peak efficiency before requiring 4 hours of rest.
*Training:* As a warrior race, and by genetic memory training, all Jem'Hadar are taught how to use a number of weapons, granting all Jem'Hadar Simple Weapons Proficiency, Personal Firearms Proficiency, and a number of Dominion weapons developed for the Jem'Hadar.
*Shroud:* All Jem'Hadar have the ability to "shroud" themselves, virtually turning invisible and incredibly difficult to detect with sensors. Takes 1 round to turn invisible, granting +15 to Hide checks, all visual, heat, energy and lifesigns sensors/detectors are at -15 to detect a shrouded Jem'Hadar. If the Jem'Hadar is suffering from withdrawal, they can not use their shroud ability. Note, this doesn't make them silent, thus they must train to move silently. The Jem'Hadar must drop the shroud in order to attack, which is a free action.
*Reputation:* Jem'Hadar are well known for being the soldiers of the Jem'Hadar, never giving up, always coming until ordered not to. +2 to Reputation. They also gain a +3 bonus to Intimidation checks.
*ECL:* +3

*Jem'Hadar Soldier*
Type: Humanoid
Size: Medium
CR: 4
Hit Points: 26 (4d8+8)
Mas: 15
Init: +1
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: (+1 Dex
FS/Reach: 5 ft / 5 ft
Attacks: +4 ranged (polaron rifle 3d10+1), or +8 melee (kar'takin 2d4 slashing or 1d8 piercing)
Special Qualities: Shroud, Fatigue immunity, Ketracel-white dependency, Gamma
Allegiances: Dominion, Founders
Saves: Fort +6, Reflex +2, Will +1
Reputation: +2
Abilities: Str 20, Dex 13, Con 15, Int 11, Wis 10, Cha 9
Skills: Demolitions +2, Hide +2 (+17 shroud), Knowledge: Tactics +2, Listen +3, Move Silently +3, Spot +3, Survival +3
Feats: Simple weapons proficiency, personal weapons proficiency, medium armour (Jem'Hadar armour)
Possessions: kar'takin, polaron pistol or rifle, Jem'Hadar armour, ketracel-white

*Combat*
Jem'Hadar are breed and created for combat, well trained in multiple forms of combat. They engage in ranged combat and close to melee. If they are able, they will draw their kar'takin immediately before engaging in melee, but if there is no time, they will strike with their rifle and fists.
If the mission requires stealth or they know they will be outnumbers, they will use their shroud ability to render themselves undetectable and hid in good locations for ambushes, create kill boxes. They will use their shroud to sneak up on opponents and use their kar'takin to silently kill if the mission requires, making them excellent assassins.
If their opponents have personal shielding, they will move into melee range and let their armour's ability to penetrate shielding to use their kar'takin.

*Gamma*
Most Jem'Hadar are from the Gamma Quadrant and are trained in combating races from the Gamma Quadrant. These Jem'Hadar gain a +1 to attack rolls, melee damage, Knowledge related checks and Search and Survival checks to track Gamma Quadrant races.

*Ketracel-White Dependency*
Jem'Hadar are genetically dependent on Ketracel-White, if they don't have a regular supply the go through withdrawal symptoms and will die. Jem'Hadar require 20 oz a day. The first day without Ketracel-white the Jem'Hadar suffer -1 to all skills and attack rolls, and -1 to Defense. For each day they go without Ketracel-White after the first, suffer -1 to Strength and Con, when they reach Con score of 5, they must make a save vs original Con store or die. If they successfully save, must make a save vs original Con score until they die or reach 0 Con and die.

*Fatigue Immunity*
Jem'Hadar are immune to Fatigue status and are also immune to being stunned. They are also able to remain awake for 4+ Con Modifier days at peak efficiency before requiring 4 hours of rest.

*Shroud*
All Jem'Hadar have the ability to "shroud" themselves, virtually turning invisible and incredibly difficult to detect with sensors. Takes 1 round to turn invisible, granting +15 to Hide checks, all visual, heat, energy and lifesigns sensors/detectors are at -15 to detect a shrouded Jem'Hadar. If the Jem'Hadar is suffering from withdrawal, they can not use their shroud ability. Note, this doesn't make them silent, thus they must train to move silently. The Jem'Hadar must drop the shroud in order to attack, which is a free action.


*Phased Polaron Pistol, Jem'Hadar*
These are the basic ranged weapon for the Jem'Hadar, used as backup weapons for the average soldier, and primary weapon while aboard starships when not in combat situations. These weapons have a stun setting, 1 lethal setting and a disintegration setting. The weapons are also designed with an anti-coagulant, so even hits that don't kill are still lethal over time.

*Phased Polaron Pistol, Jem'Hadar (TNG+ Era PL 6, Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 3d8
Critical: 20x3
Damage Type: Energy/Fire
Range Increment: 50 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Medium
Weight: 4 lbs
Ammo: 25 internal, 25 anti-coagulant
Purchase DC: 19 Res (+2), Dominion
Notes: Anti-Coagulant
Stun setting DC 16 (failed save by more than 5 rendered unconscious for 1d4 hours, successful save Stunned, otherwise stunned for 1d4 rounds). Upon regaining consciousness, the target will be -2 to all rolls (attack, skill, etc) for another 2d6 rounds due to the pain and sluggishness they feel as the after effects of a stun setting blast.
Disintegration Setting - This setting is designed for a target up to a medium sized creature (typical humanoid), uses 3 charges, requires the target to make a Fort save DC 27 or be disintegrated. A successful save deals 5d8 damage, if this is enough damage to kill/reduce to 0 hit points, target is disintegrated.
Anti-Coagulant - When used on the lethal setting, an anti-coagulant agent is released with the discharge. Target struck suffers continuous, cumulative from multiple strikes, 1 point of damage from bleeding, until target receives treatment, Treat Injury DC 20, or with the application of a coagulating agent, or magical healing. This stacks with multiple attacks and with the wounding magical weapon ability.

*Phased Polaron Rifle, Jem'Hadar*
These are the basic ranged rifle for the Jem'Hadar. These weapons have a stun setting, 1 lethal setting and a disintegration setting. The weapons are also designed with an anti-coagulant, so even hits that don't kill are still lethal over time.

*Phased Polaron Rifle, Jem'Hadar (TNG+ Era PL 6, Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 3d10+1
Critical: 20x3
Damage Type: Energy/Fire
Range Increment: 90 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi, Automatic
Size: Medium
Weight: 9 lbs
Ammo: 75 internal, 50 anti-coagulant
Purchase DC: 19 Res (+2), Dominion
Notes: Anti-Coagulant
Stun setting DC 16 (failed save by more than 5 rendered unconscious for 1d4 hours, successful save Stunned, otherwise stunned for 1d4 rounds). Upon regaining consciousness, the target will be -2 to all rolls (attack, skill, etc) for another 2d6 rounds due to the pain and sluggishness they feel as the after effects of a stun setting blast.
Disintegration Setting - This setting is designed for a target up to a medium sized creature (typical humanoid), uses 3 charges, requires the target to make a Fort save DC 27 or be disintegrated. A successful save deals 5d10+5 damage, if this is enough damage to kill/reduce to 0 hit points, target is disintegrated.
Anti-Coagulant - When used on the lethal setting, an anti-coagulant agent is released with the discharge. Target struck suffers continuous, cumulative from multiple strikes, 1 point of damage from bleeding, until target receives treatment, Treat Injury DC 20, or with the application of a coagulating agent, or magical healing. This stacks with multiple attacks and with the wounding magical weapon ability.


*Kar'takin*
A short polearm with a straight-edge blade with a stabbing point, favoured by the Jem'Hadar for hand-to-hand combat.

*Kar'takin (PL 4 Exotic Weapon Proficiency, Jem'Hadar)*
Damage: 2d4 / 1d8
Critical: x3 / 19-20 x2
Damage Type: Slashing / Piercing
Size: Medium
Weight: 7.5 lbs
Purchase DC: 15 (13 for Jem'Hadar)
Notes: Can make piercing or slashing attacks, not both at same time. Can be wielding one or two handed. If wielding with both hands, gains the benefit of the Power Attack feat even if they don't have it but only with the slashing straight blade. If wielder has the Power Attack feat, deals 1.5 damage per -1 to attack roll. Also gains benefit of Strength bonus of x1.5 when wield two handed in any way.

*Jem'Hadar Armour*
This armour is worn by the Jem'Hadar, soldiers of the Dominion. The armour contains a spot to hold ketracel-white with a pump that connects a tube to the Jem'Hadar's neck to directly inject and pump the drug right into the Jem'Hadar. The armour is also equipped with a device that allows the wearer to penetrate personal shielding, allowing them to engage in melee combat with shielded foes.

*Jem'Hadar Armour (PL 7)*
Type: Medium
Equipment Bonus: +5
Nonprof. Bonus: +1
Max Dex: +3
Armour Penalty: -2
Speed (30 ft): 30 ft
Weight: 15 lbs
Purchase DC: 24
Restriction: Illegal +5 (Dominion Military +3)
Notes: Ketracel-White pump, anti-personal shield
Ketracel-White Pump - This device pumps the drug from a 20 oz container that is placed in a special, padded holster on the chest, under an outer layer. It is designed to provide the correct amount of the drug throughout the day to prevent the Jem'Hadar wearer from suffering from withdrawal. It is designed that it can reduce the amount to stretch a Jem'Hadar's supply by 25% increments. At 75% the Jem'Hadar suffers the effect of first day withdrawal while under the effect of 75% rationing and 1 extra day before the other effects of withdrawal take effect once the supply runs out. At 50% the Jem'Hadar suffers double the penalties of first day of withdrawal while under 50% rationing, and after 5 days on 50% rationing suffers as if been without the drug for 2 days. If 50% rationing continues, begins to suffer additional days of withdrawal at a rate of 3 days of rationing equals 1 day without. At 25% rationing, the Jem'Hadar suffers each day of withdrawal at a rate of every 2 days.
Anti-Personal Shield Device - If the wearer is fighting against someone with a personal force field, this device emits an inverse field that allows the wearer to interact with the shielded foe. The wearer ignores the shield completely, but only within 5 feet of the shielded target, able to use melee weapons or unarmed strikes.

*Jem'Hadar Variants

Starship Crew*
These Jem'Hadar were trained to act as crew for starships, fighters or vehicles. Make the following changes/additions to the Jem'Hadar, with skills being replaced with the below:
Skills changes to: Remove Demolitions, add Pilot +3
Added feat Starship Operation (class of ship to be used on for ship pilots);
Typically equipped with Phased Polaron Pistol

*Commander*
Leaders of Jem'Hadar are referred to by numbers, the leader Jem'Hadar is the First, second in command is Second, and so on down in rank.
These Jem'Hadar are trained to be leaders of a group of soldiers. Make the following changes, with skills replacing the original as below:
+1 to attack;
Skills: Increase Listen +1, Search +1, Spot +1, Knowledge Tactics +2;
*Coordinate talent;
*Coordinate Talent the Jem'Hadar uses is slightly modified from the normal talent D20 Modern page 31. The Jem'Hadar commander unit has an effective Cha of 10 (+0 to rolls) for purposes for rolls, DC 10 +1/25 Jem'Hadar to coordinate, with range of 100 ft, able to coordinate up to 100 Jem'Hadar, lasting for a total of 1d4+1 rounds.

*Alpha*
Alpha Jem'Hadar are Jem'Hadar created and modified in the Alpha Quadrant. These Jem'Hadar gain a +1 to attack rolls, melee damage, Knowledge related checks and Search and Survival checks to track Alpha Quadrant races, but suffer -1 against Gamma Quadrant races. They also do not get along with Gammas, suffer -1 to rolls interacting with Gamma Jem'Hadars.

*Anti-Droid*
After the Dominion's exposure to the Galactic Empire, Rebels and New Republic forces, and seeing droids and cybernetic implants that appear quite lifelike, the Founders had their scientists went to work creating new Jem'Hadar. These Jem'Hadar are genetically altered to combat droids, androids and cyborgs. Their eyes are modified, giving them a form of x-ray and able to see EM fields generated by electronics of droids and cybernetics. They have special organs that can generate a powerful, but short ranged EMP to stun droids and shutdown cybernetics.
Make following changes to basic Jem'Hadar:
Gain X-ray vision;
EM Vision;
EM Pulse;
Droid Combat.

*X-Ray Vision*
As a free action, the Jem'Hadar can switch to their x-ray vision, able to see through objects up to 100 feet. Their vision can penetrate 5 inches of metal (except lead, which can not see through), and 8 inches of other materials, including concrete, wood, and plaster. Takes a free action to switch back to normal vision. While using X-ray vision, the Jem'Hadar's vision is reduced to the 100 foot long cone, everything outside is blurry, and suffer -1 to initiative.

*EM Vision*
As a free action, the Jem'Hadar can switch to their EM Vision, which allows them to detect electronic devices of all types, gaining a +4 to Search checks. This vision has a range of 100 feet, which gives the Jem'Hadar's vision a slight blue tint, and EM fields from electronic devices appear as various shades of blue, with stronger power sources darker shades. Beyond the 100 feet, vision is slightly blurred, but vision isn't limited like the X-ray vision. Switching back takes a free action.

*EM Pulse*
Through a special organ that generates electromagnetic energy, releases a pulse in a 15 foot burst radius, instantly shorting out all electronic devices. All affected devices remain non-functional until repaired. Deals no damage to living creatures. However, a creature with cybernetics attached suffers 1d4 points of electricity damage per cybernetic damage (to a maximum of 5d4) and must succeed a Fort save DC 16 or be stunned for 1d4 rounds. If the cybernetically enhanced creature rolls a natural 1 on its Fort save, each of its cybernetic devices take 1d4 points of electricity damage as well. The pulse deals 5d4 electricity damage to robots, mecha, androids and droids, and must make a Fort save DC 15 or be stunned for 1d4 rounds.
The Jem'Hadar can use this ability 3 + Con modifier times per day (typically 5).

*Droid Combat*
These Jem'Hadar are trained to fight droids, robots, androids, mecha and even counter targets with cybernetics. They gain +2 Knowledge: Technology, +2 to attack rolls and melee damage. If the Jem'Hadar studies such a target using either of their X-ray or EM vision for at least 2 rounds, for the next 3 rounds the critical threat range for their next attack is increased by one against that target.


----------



## kronos182

some X-Com stuff finally since it's been mentioned a bit lately.

*X-Com Laser Rifle*

"The laser assault rifle relies on our latest in optics technology to offer a substantial increase in output over the conventional X-9 Rifle."

The X-Com laser rifle is comparable to most other laser rifles in damage, but being a 'first generation' weapon, it has horrible power consumption compared to other laser rifles, limiting its ammunition supply. It has a grey frame with several internal components showing that glow red while armed and glow brighter while in use. One unique feature of the X-Com laser rifle is the 'rifle suppression' mode. Typically the weapon fires a large single beam, but this mode, fires several smaller and weaker bolts covering an area.

*X-Com Laser Rifle (PL5-6, personal firearms proficiency)*
Damage: 3d8
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 75
Rate of Fire: S
Size: Large
Weight: 13 lbs
Ammo: 25 box (power pack)
Purchase DC: 19 Mil +3, 16 for X-Com members
Notes: Rifle Suppression mode, intimidating, Compact state
Rifle Suppression - As a free action once per turn user can switch to this mode. Once activated, the weapon fires multiple weaker bolts of laser energy that covers a 10 foot radius area dealing 2d8 damage, Reflex save DC 15 for half but suffers -3 to attack rolls. This mode is particularly useful when used to make attacks of opportunities triggered by enemies, as can target an area instead of a specific target, making it tactically useful to pin targets down while under cover, and other similar situations. Each firing uses up 2 charges from a power pack.
Intimidating - Grants +2 to Intimidation checks, particularly useful in dark and foggy/smoky conditions.
Compact State - when not in use/safety activated, the weapon reduces size to medium, no glowing parts visible, can switch between normal and compact state as a free action, can be combined with Intimidation check as if being drawn.

*X-Com Scatter Laser*
The Scatter Laser is X-Com's laser equivalent to the shotgun. It's large, has multiple emitters mounted in a curved front, multiple red glowing parts. It fires several smaller bolts at once, providing increased chance of hitting a target at close range.
*
X-Com Scatter Laser (PL5-6, personal firearms proficiency)*
Damage: 3d8
Critical: 20x3
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: 40 ft
Rate of Fire: S
Size: Large
Weight: 16 lbs
Ammo: 25 box (power pack)
Purchase DC: 22 Mil +3, 17 for X-Com members
Notes: Intimidating, +2 attack within first range increment, -1 damage every increment past first. Mounted flashlight under barrel.
Intimidating - Grants +2 to Intimidation checks, particularly useful in dark and foggy/smoky conditions.


*X-Com Light Plasma Rifle*
This light plasma weapon has a light frame, incredibly accurate, but deals lower damage, but greater range than other plasma rifles. But typical of most X-Com weapons, has power energy efficiency. Has a grey frame with light green glowing parts.

X-Com Light Plasma Rifle (PL5-6 personal firearms proficiency)
Damage: 3d8
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: 90 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Medium
Weight: 6 lbs
Ammo: 30 box (power pack)
Purchase DC: 19 Mil +3, 17 X-Com members
Notes: Grants +5 to attack rolls in the first range increment, range penalties are -1 every two increments afterwards.

*Ghost Grenade*
This cylinder shaped grenade contains elerium-infused particles that, when diffused, can render anything covered in them invisible, although strong power sources and energy discharges will disrupt the effectiveness. When activated, as a standard action (or as an attack to throw and affect targets at a distance), affects a 10 foot radius area, granting a +15 to Hide checks against visual, INFRARED, ultraviolet and similar sensors, lasts for 1 minute. Powerful energy sources within 30 feet of a target under the effect of Ghost Grenades (unshielded power reactors designed to power large vehicles, mechs or buildings) reduce the effectiveness to only +7 while within 30 feet. Strong radioactive sources within 20 feet reduces effectiveness to +10, and increased sources reduce effectiveness by -2 for each step, and -2 for every 5 feet closer.
Energy weapons (lasers, plasma, ion, particle, etc, but not weapons that deal acid, cold or sonic damage) reduce the effectiveness by -1 per discharge, with an additional -1 per die of damage over 3 dice of damage, within 10 feet, or the affected target using the weapon themselves.
Range: thrown, 10 ft
Weight: 2 lbs
PDC: 18 per grenade.


*Minigun*
Contemporary minigun, a rotating 6 barreled weapon, usually mounted on vehicles or fixed positions. Must have a power source and ample supply to be used. Fires 7.62mm rounds. Mounted on MECs, tied into the MECs power source and can carry a large ammunition supply. Becomes part of the MEC for encumbrance, but can be dropped as a free action.

*Minigun (PL5-6, heavy weapons or exotic weapons proficiency)*
Damage: 4d10
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: ballistic
Range Increment: 150 ft
Rate of Fire: A
Size: Huge
Weight: 50 lbs
Ammo: Linked 1000 rds (back mounted bin)
Purchase DC: 22 Mil +3, 17 for X-Com members


*MEC Railgun*
This high-powered, recoilless slugthrower fires projectiles at high speed. The weapon is heavy and power intensive, making it a good heavy weapon to mount on MECs. The projectile has decent armour penetration and long range, which allows it to also function as an impromptu sniper rifle.

*MEC Railgun (PL5-6, heavy weapons or exotic weapons proficiency)*
Damage: 7d6
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: ballistic
Range Increment: 175 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Size: Huge
Weight: 30 lbs
Ammo: 30 box
Purchase DC: 23 Mil +3, 18 for X-Com members
Notes: Ignores 5 points of DR/Hardness


*MEC Particle Cannon*
The name is actually a misnomer as it is a modified application of heavy plasma research to create a burst-style particle beam of ionized gas, which makes up plasma. It has good damage, armour penetration, but is short ranged.

*MEC Particle Cannon (PL5-6 heavy or exotic weapon proficiency)*
Damage: 5d10
Critical: 20x3
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: 60 ft
Rate of Fire: S
Size: Huge
Weight: 35 lbs
Ammo: 30 box (capacitor linked to MEC)
Purchase DC: 24 Mil +3, 19 X-Com members
Notes: Ignores 8 points of DR/Hardness


----------



## kronos182

some additional X-Com stuff...

*MEC Trooper*
MEC troopers are cybernetically enhanced soldiers that fill several roles and can wear the MEC suits. Those with different roles will have specific abilities to help fulfill those roles, which can't be changed, and as they grow in rank, gain other cybernetic abilities. All MEC troopers receive a base set of cybernetics, which is part of the MEC Suite, which includes replacing the arms, legs, control links for the MEC Suit.

*MEC Suite*
Hit Points: +10 hp
Speed: 30
Defense: +1
Abilities: Str 16, Dex 15
Locomotion: Paired Legs
Manipulators: Hands
Cybernetics: legs, arms (each with hardness 5, 15 hp each), anti-shock implant, fortified skeleton (DR 4 outside MEC Suit)
Accessories: identity chip, subcutaneous cell phone, gyro compass, clock calendar, data link, HUD link,
PDC: 25, X-Com members 23.

*Role Upgrades*
MECs troopers can receive one upgrade based on the wearer's role/class, and can not be changed, which only works while they are wearing a MEC suit.

*Assault*
The MEC Trooper is expected to be up front in the fight, taking and dealing damage.
*Shock-Absorbent Armour* - Increase DR by +5 in MEC Suit

*Heavy*
Troopers are slower and wield heavy weapons and equipment
*Body Shield* - An energy field that helps deflects attacks. Against ranged attacks, gains +4 Deflection bonus to Defense and +4 Equipment bonus to Reflex saves against explosives. Can run for 10 rounds before requiring a 2 minute cool down.

*Sniper*
Troopers specializes in ranged combat, particularly snipers.
*Platform Stability* - A system that helps in aiming ranged attacks while not moving. As long as the MEC doesn't move the round before the attack, gains a +5 to attack roll and increase critical threat range by 1 (20 becomes 19-20) for the next ranged attack.

*Support*
Troopers that work in support roles.
*Distortion Field* - Similar to the Body Shield but affects the MEC and up to 5 allies within 30 feet, granting a +2 Deflection bonus to Defense for up to 5 rounds, with a 2 min cool down.

*Rank*
Those working for X-Com can gain some bonus abilities that can be assigned, or rewarded based on a minimum rank. MECS can only support up to 3 systems of this type. Adding, removing or changing systems requires Repair check DC 19 and 1 hour of work.

*Sergeant
Vital-Point Targeting* - Adds +2 to attack rolls against humans and up to 5 other species programmed from detailed studies of their anatomy.
*Damage Control* - After taking damage for the first time in a round, all other attacks from the same source has damaged reduced by 2 for the rest of the round and 2 rounds after.

*Lieutenant
Jetboot Module* - Adds jump boots that grants +5 to jumps, triples jumping height and length.
*One for All* - The wearer can position the MEC to grant +4 Cover bonus to Defense for up to two medium sized characters standing next to it from attacks it is facing. As soon as it engages in melee combat or moves, the cover bonus is removed.

*Captain
Repair Servos* - Repairs damage to the MEC, per activation can automatically repair 1d4+1 HP. Has 5 uses.
Expanded Storage - Any tactical system that has limited uses, increases the space for such systems by 50%.

*Colonel
Absorption Fields* - A potent force field installed, has 40 hit points depleted first, critical hits deal half damage to the shield and half to the MEC (or the wearer if the MEC's HP is depleted). Can operate for 5 rounds, then requires a 5 round cool down, at which point can be reactivated at full hit points.
*Reactive Targeting Sensors* - Allows the user to make an immediate attack of opportunity against the first enemy to attack them that round, as long as their weapon has ammunition.


*MEC - Mechanized Exoskeletal Cybersuit*
A MEC, or Mechanized Exoskeletal Cybersuit is a specialized combat rig utilized by MEC troopers of X-Com. These suits are well armoured, allowed the wearer to carry heavy weapons and have various additional weapons and abilities. While these suits may appear as small mechs, they are battlesuits, typically standing between 6.5 feet and just under 8 feet tall.
X-Com has several models available, each filling different tactical roles, and some can have specific upgrades based on the MEC Trooper's role and class.
MECs can be armed with a minigun, railgun or particle cannon, and each model has a choice of an additional tactical system depending on model.
Users of MECs require a number of cybernetic implants, the MEC suite, which connects the user to the MEC, making the machine and user virtually one. MECs have hit points which are depleted before the user's, and once depleted, the MEC only provides half the bonus to Defense (round down), no Strength bonus, any speed bonus is removed. Any equipment bonuses to attack rolls, skills and saves are negated. Sensor systems are also not available until repaired.

*MEC-1 Warden*
The Warden is a lighter MEC, with lighter armour but improved speed, standing 6.9 feet tall. It can have one additional tactical system from Kinetic Strike Module and Flamethrower. The hydraulics and other systems allow the armour to carry its own weight.

*MEC-1 Warden (PL6)*
Type: MEC, Powered Armour
Equipment Bonus: +7
Nonprof. Bonus: +2
Str Bonus: +2
Nonprof Str Bonus: +0
Max Dex: +3
Armour Penalty: -2
Speed (30 ft): 40 ft
Weight: 200 lbs
Purchase DC: 25, 21 X-Com members
Restriction: Mil +3
Notes: military radio, gps, HUD, cybernetic link, 1 tactical system, 50 HP (when depleted, Equipment bonus to Defense, Strength are reduced to half, no speed bonus, weight of armour counts towards wearer's encumbrance), 10 DR, Fire resistance 5 (does not count towards energy weapons that deal fire damage except flamethrowers), weight of armour doesn't count towards encumbrance

*Tactical Systems:
Kinetic Strike Module* - A powerful arm upgrade for the MEC allowing the wielder to pulverize nearby targets. Mounts to whichever arm the wielder wants, a powerful rapid hydraulic system that quickly causes the striking surface that covers part of the fist to move forward for increased power. Dealing 2d6 bludgeoning damage.

*Flamethrower* - Typical mech flamethrower

*MEC-2 Sentinel*
The Sentinel is similar to the Warden but has heavier armour, slightly slower, and the tactical system choices are more for support roles. Standing 7.2 feet tall, slightly larger and heavier than the Warden.

*MEC-2 Sentinel (PL6)*
Type: MEC, Powered Armour
Equipment Bonus: +8
Nonprof. Bonus: +2
Str Bonus: +2
Nonprof Str Bonus: +0
Max Dex: +3
Armour Penalty: -3
Speed (30 ft): 30 ft
Weight: 250 lbs
Purchase DC: 26, 21 X-Com members
Restriction: Mil +3
Notes: military radio, gps, HUD, cybernetic link, 1 tactical system, 50 HP (when depleted, Equipment bonus to Defense, Strength are reduced to half, no speed bonus, weight of armour counts towards wearer's encumbrance), 12 DR, Fire resistance 5 (does not count towards energy weapons that deal fire damage except flamethrowers), weight of armour doesn't count towards encumbrance

*Tactical Systems:
Grenade Launcher* - A grenade launcher mounted on one of the arms fed by a small drum. Makes use of standard grenade launcher grenades, similar to the M-79 and other contemporary grenade launchers, semi rate of fire, with 15 grenades.

*Restorative Mist* - Makes use of a number of airborne and short lived nanites that are released as a mist covering a 10 foot radius around the MEC, heals the wearer and those nearby for 2d4 HP. Only affects living and organic targets. Has 10 uses, PDC 13 to refill.

*MEC-3 Paladin*
The largest and heaviest armoured of the MECs, thick armour plating for the best protection available. Can only mount one tactical system which can be a proximity mine launcher or an EMP generator.

*MEC-3 Paladin (PL6)*
Type: MEC, Powered Armour
Equipment Bonus: +9
Nonprof. Bonus: +2
Str Bonus: +4
Nonprof Str Bonus: +0
Max Dex: +2
Armour Penalty: -4
Speed (30 ft): 30 ft
Weight: 300 lbs
Purchase DC: 27, 23 X-Com members
Restriction: Mil +3
Notes: military radio, gps, HUD, cybernetic link, 1 tactical system, 75 HP (when depleted, Equipment bonus to Defense, Strength are reduced to half, no speed bonus, weight of armour counts towards wearer's encumbrance), 15 DR, Fire resistance 5 (does not count towards energy weapons that deal fire damage except flamethrowers), weight of armour doesn't count towards encumbrance.

*Tactical Systems:
Proximity Mine Launcher *- Can drop or launch a mine up to 50 feet away, carrying 5 mines. Each mine has a sensor to detect silently moving and hiding targets (infrared, motion, visual), with a detection range of 10 ft area, dealing 4d6 slashing damage to a 15 foot radius area, Reflex save DC 15 for half damage. Mine is active for up to 1 week before it melts and is rendered destroyed. Mines are PDC 12 each.

*Electro Pulse* - Releases an EMP covering a 30 foot radius around the MEC, which is insulated against its own pulse, hardened against EMPs gains a +5 save against enemy EMPs. Vehicles, robots, mechs and other electrical devices are effected by an EMP, are shut down until repaired. Military protected equipment stunned for 1 round, suffer 2d6 electrical damage. Usable once every 1d6 rounds.


*Upgrades

Shaped Armour*
This upgrade for MEC suits improves the angling and shape of the armour, increasing the Def bonus by +1.
PDC 20, Repair DC 21 and 2 hours of work.

*Advanced Servomotors*
Improves the servomotors of MEC Suits, increasing their speed. Granting +5 ft to land speed.
PDC 19 Repair DC 22 and 2 hours of work.

*Jellied Elerium*
MECs with a flamethrower is modified to use jellied elerium, dealing +1 die of damage, and the die type is increased (d6 increased to d8).
PDC 23 Repair DC 20 and 1.5 hours of work.

*MEC Close Combat*
This upgrade improves the damage for a MEC's Kinetic Strike Module. Increase damage to 3d6 + STR modifier.
PDC 22 Repair DC 20 and 3 hours of work.


----------



## kronos182

X-Com armours

*Archangel Armour*
Archangel armour is a heavy suit of armour with a small propulsion system that allows limited flight capacities.

*X-Com Archangel Armour (PL6)*
Type: Heavy, tactical
Equipment Bonus: +8
Nonprof. Bonus: +3
Max Dex: +1
Armour Penalty: -6
Speed (30 ft): 20 ft, 40 ft (moderate, can hover) fly
Weight: 30 lbs
Purchase DC: 22, X-Com 21
Restriction: Mil +3
Notes: life support with 8 hour air supply, NBC protection +4 Fort save, Fire Resistance 5 (doesn't work against lasers, plasma and other weapons that deal fire damage but are not using fire, but does work against heat), flight system with 10 rounds of flight time, military radio, GPS, HUD.

Can be upgraded with Advanced Flight upgrade, which doubles flight time. PDC +1 New, or PDC 17 to apply after suit creation.

*Titan Armour*
The Titan armour is among the heaviest designs, enhancing soldier's protection from weapons fire. This armour blurs the line between armour and MEC suit.

*X-Com Titan Armour (PL6)*
Type: heavy, powered
Equipment Bonus: +11
Nonprof. Bonus: +3
Str Bonus: +2
Nonprof Str Bonus: +0
Max Dex: +0
Armour Penalty: -7
Speed (30 ft): 20 ft
Weight: 80 lbs
Purchase DC: 22, X-Com 21
Restriction: Mil +3
Notes: wearer ignores the armours weight against their encumbrance, provides +15 bonus hit points (depleted first), DR 8, Fire resistance 5 (doesn't work against lasers, plasma and other weapons that deal fire damage but are not using fire, does work against heat), life support 10 hours, NBC +4 Fort save, GPS, military radio, HUD.


*Ghost Armour*
An advanced set of medium armour that is able to render the wearer invisible for short periods of time, while providing good protection.

*X-Com Ghost Armour (PL6)*
Type: medium
Equipment Bonus: +4
Nonprof. Bonus: +2
Max Dex: +3
Armour Penalty: -4
Speed (30 ft): 20 ft
Weight: 14 lbs
Purchase DC: 20, X-Com 19
Restriction: Mil +3
Notes: Ghost mode, military radio, GPS, life support 8 hours of air, NBC +4 Fort saves, Fire resistance 5 (does not work against lasers, plasma and other weapons that deal fire damage but is not fire, does work against heat), grapple tag launcher with 50 ft of duracable.
Ghost Mode - As a free action once per round, can activate the suit's ability to render the wearer invisible, granting +20 to Hide checks when immobile, +10 when moving. Works against infrad, ultra-violent and EM detection, lasts for 5 rounds, usable 4 times per 24 hour period.


*Skeleton Suit*
A medium set of armour offering good balance of protection and mobility. Includes a grappling tag and launcher.

*X-Com Skeleton Suit (PL6)*
Type: medium, tactical
Equipment Bonus: +4
Nonprof. Bonus: +2
Max Dex: +4
Armour Penalty: -2
Speed (30 ft): 25 ft
Weight: 15 lbs
Purchase DC: 16, X-Com 14
Restriction: Mil +3
Notes: grapple tag launcher and cable (3 tags with 50 ft of duracable each, can detach a cable as a free action)


*Psi Armour*
An advanced suit of armour that can enhance the wearer's psionic abilities and improve their defenses against psionic attacks. These suits only are assigned to soldiers with psionic abilities.

*X-Com Psi Armour (PL7)*
Type: medium
Equipment Bonus: +3
Nonprof. Bonus: +2
Max Dex: +3
Armour Penalty: -3
Speed (30 ft): 20 ft
Weight: 14 lbs
Purchase DC: 21, X-Com 19
Restriction: Rare +4
Notes: Psi Augmentation, Psi Defense
Psi Augmentation - When the wearer uses a psionic ability can select one of the following enhancements: 1 range is increased by 25% (round down); 2 abilities with random factors (requires rolls such as for damage) have die type increased (d4 becomes d6, etc), while fixed numbers are increased by 25% (round down); 3 duration increased by 25% (does not affect abilities with duration of instantaneous); 4 power point cost reduced by 2 (to a minimum of 1).
Psi Defense - The wearer gains +3 to saves against psionic abilities, and a +2 Defense against psionic attacks (not against attacks that use physical objects, such as telekinesis launching a rock at the wearer).


----------



## kronos182

*Sectoid*
Sectoids are small grey humanoids, large red eyes that glow, appear to have no nose or mouth, that are physically weak compared to humans, but are technologically advanced. Sectoids appear to be clones of a few members of their race, and genetically manipulate their DNA over the years. They have thin limbs, three fingers and opposable thumbs, no hair on their bodies. They do have the ability to 'Mind Merge' with another member of their race, which can increase the combat effectiveness.
Some may confuse the Sectoids with the Fraal, but they are different species, as the Sectoids don't have as large of heads, lack noticeable noses and mouths, and are slightly taller.

*Sectoid*
Type: humanoid (alien)
Size: medium
CR: 1/2
Hit Points: 1d8; 6 hp
Mas: 10
Init: +1
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 11, touch 11, flat-footed 10 (+1 Dex)
BAB/Grp: +0 /-1
FS/Reach: 5 ft / 5 ft
Attacks: +1 ranged plasma pistol (2d10, 40 ft, 100 box)
Special Qualities: Mind Merge
Allegiances: Sectoid
Saves: Fort +1, Reflex +1, Will +4
Reputation: +1
Abilities: Str 8, Dex 12, Con 10, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 12
Skills: Computer Use +2, Concentration +3, Knowledge Technology +3, Listen +2, Search +3, Spot +3
Possessions: Plasma pistol, 3 stun grenades
Organization: pairs, squads (6 to 12), platoons (25 to 40)

*Mind Merge*
As a full round action, a Sectoid can target a friendly Sectoid within 50 feet and use this ability, to grant the targeted Sectoid +5 hit points, +2 to Will saves, increase critical threat range by 1 (20x2 becomes 19-20x2) for 2 rounds +1 round per round the Sectoid concentrates. The bonus hit points regenerate at a rate of 5 for every 2 rounds the Sectoid is concentrating.


*Sectoid Commander*
Sectoid Commanders are similar to the rest of their species, but have larger heads with thick veins, have slightly thicker bodies and have added psionic powers. They function as leaders of groups or as elite troops.

*Sectoid Commander*
Type: humanoid (alien)
Size: medium
CR: 1/2
Hit Points: 3d8; 18 hp
Mas: 10
Init: +1
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 11, touch 11, flat-footed 10 (+1 Dex)
BAB/Grp: +2 /+1
FS/Reach: 5 ft / 5 ft
Attacks: +3 ranged plasma pistol (2d10, 40 ft, 100 box)
Special Attack: Mindfray, Mind Control, Psi Panic
Special Qualities: Greater Mind Merge
Allegiances: Sectoid
Saves: Fort +1, Reflex +2, Will +5
Reputation: +2
Abilities: Str 8, Dex 12, Con 10, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 16
Skills: Autohypnosis +5, Computer Use +2, Concentration +5, Knowledge Technology +3, Listen +2, Search +3, Spot +3
Possessions: Plasma pistol, 3 stun grenades, 3 alien grenades
Organization: 1, pairs, squad (1 commander +6-12 sectoid), platoon (1d4+1 commanders +25-40 sectoids)

*Greater Mind Merge*
As a full round action, a Sectoid Commander can affect all  friendly Sectoid within 50 feet and use this ability, to grant the targeted Sectoids +5 hit points, +2 to Will saves, increase critical threat range by 1 (20x2 becomes 19-20x2) for 2 rounds +1 round per round the Sectoid concentrates. The bonus hit points regenerate at a rate of 5 for every 2 rounds the Sectoid is concentrating.

*Mind Control*
The Sectoid Commander can make use of the Domination Psionic ability (d20 Modern page 366), 4 times per day.

*MindFray*
As a ranged touch attack, the Sectoid Commander can target one enemy within 75 feet, suffering 1d6 points of damage (psionic/non specific energy), and the target must make a Will save DC 17, or suffer -3 to attack rolls, Will saves and -5 ft to speed. Lasts 2 rounds. Usable 10 times per day.

*Psi Panic*
This power is similar to the Cause Fear spell (d20 modern page 341), as a ranged touch attack, within 35 feet, cause a target to make a Will save DC 14, or the target becomes frightened. It suffers -2 morale penalty to attack rolls, damage rolls, and saving throws, and it flees, but if unable to flee it might fight. These affects last for 1d4 rounds, targets with 6 or more Hit Die are immune. Usable 5 times per day.

*Alien Grenade*
Similar to frag grenades, dealing 6d6 slashing damage, can be thrown 15 ft, Reflex save DC 16, 25 ft burst radius.


*Sectoid Drone*
These drones are small floating spherical robots, with four rectangular pods that stick out equilaterally around it's vertical axis which contain its tools. These are usually found with Cyberdiscs and Sectopods. These drones are used to repair other robotic units used by the Sectoids, staying just behind cover and darting about to repair any damaged units before darting out of the way again. They do have a small blaster for defense, but they don't pose much of a threat.

*Sectoid Drone*
Type: construct
Size: small
CR: 1/2
Hit Points: 1/2d10+5; 10 hp
Mas: -
Init: +1
Speed: 50 ft fly (good, can hover)
Defense: 12, touch 12, flat-footed 10 (+1 Dex +1 Dodge)
BAB/Grp: +0 /-4
FS/Reach: 5 ft / 5 ft
Attacks: +1 ranged blaster (1d4, 40 ft, unlimited)
Special Attack: Overload, Repair
Special Qualities: construct traits
Allegiances: Sectoid
Saves: Fort +0, Reflex +1, Will +0
Reputation: +1
Abilities: Str 11, Dex 12, Con -, Int -, Wis 10, Cha 1
Skills: Computer Use +6, Disable Device +4, Repair +10
Feats: Gearhead
Organization: 1 per 4 robotic units.

*Overload*
The drone can overload its power source, as a move equivalent action, destroying itself, dealing 4d6 damage, half slashing, half fire, to a 20 foot radius burst.

*Repair*
The drone makes a ranged touch attack, with a range of 5 feet, and can repair any mechanical device 2d4 hit points


*Cyberdisc*
These robots are combat units of the Sectoids, which have two configurations, one a horizontal flat saucer-like form that allows it to move about quickly, and a vertical version, which splits parts open, with four spider-like legs and two heavy weapons that extend for heavy attacks. The robot is about the size of an average car, are fairly well armoured, making them difficult to destroy. They are usually accompanied by a drone that helps keep it repaired and extending its combat survival.

*Cyberdisc*
Type: construct
Size: large (-1)
CR: 5
Hit Points: 6d10+20, hp 55
Mas:
Init: +5
Speed: 30 ft land, 40 ft fly (good)
Defense: 22 (-1 size +5 Dex +8 equipment) / 24 disc form (-1 size +5 Dex +8 equipment +2 dodge) , touch 14, flat footed 17
BAB/Grp: +4/+13
FS/Reach: 10 ft / 5 ft
Attacks: +8 ranged cyberdisc cannon (6d8 fire, 100 ft), or +8 ranged grenade launcher (6d6 fire/slashing, 25 ft radius, 75 ft, 40 grenades ea) (spider form)
Full Attack: +8 ranged cyberdisc cannon (6d8 fire) and +3 ranged grenade launcher (6d6 fire/slashing) (spider form); or +8 ranged linked grenade launchers (9d6 fire/slashing, 40 ft radius) (spider form)
Special Attack: Death Blossom
Special Qualities: DR 10, transform
Allegiances: Sectoid
Saves: Fort +2, Reflex +7, Will +3
Reputation: +2
Abilities: Str 11, Dex 20, Con -, Int 10, Wis 12, Cha 5
Skills: Hide -4, Listen +11, Search +4, Spot +13
Feats: Exotic Firearms proficiency (grenade launchers), personal firearms proficiency

*Transform*
As a free action once per round, the Cyberdisc can switch between its floating disc form to the spider-form (vertical disc with four highly articulated legs). Once in spider form, two grenade launchers extends from the front and are ready to be used. These weapons can not be used while in disc form.
While in disc mode, the Cyberdisc gains a +2 Dodge bonus against a single target within 100 ft.

*Death Blossom*
While in spider form, the Cyberdisc can release a pulse of energy that covers a 25 foot radius burst around itself that damages everything for 4d6 non-specific energy damage. Useable 1d6+1 rounds. Can not be used while in disc form.


----------



## kronos182

Battlestar Galactica

*Colonial Shuttle*
Shuttles are a type of small craft used by the Colonial Fleet and commercial companies for the transport of personnel and cargo. They are rectangular in shape, with two decks, with cargo deck on the bottom, a smaller deck on top for the crew and passengers. Large engine block at the rear gives it a respectable speed. The cargo section is about 24 feet wide, 10 feet tall, 60 feet long.

*Colonial Shuttle Mk1*
The Shuttle Mk1 was in service shortly before the first Cylon War, with its boxy, slopped sided design, with two large engine nacelles at the rear. It has a large cargo ramp at the front, with two smaller doors on the sides for personnel to board. A staircase and a small cargo elevator lead to the upper level. The upper level has the bridge and comfortable seating for the passengers, a galley for the attendants to prepare food for longer trips, and two bathrooms. Requires a crew of 6: pilot, co-pilot, navigator, flight engineer, and two attendants, and car carry 24 passengers comfortably. The shuttles were equipped with jump drives, can land and take off from a planet under its own power. The left side passenger also functions as an airlock with an extendable collar.

Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Shuttle
Size: Colossal (–8 size)
Length: 85 feet
Weight: 120,000 lb.
Crew: 6 (trained +4)
Passenger Capacity: 24
Cargo Capacity: 20,000 lb.
Tactical Speed: 2500 ft. (5 sq)
Defense: 7
Flat-footed Defense: 9
Autopilot Defense: 8
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 7d20 (140 hp)
Initiative Modifier: +2
Pilot’s Class Bonus: +3
Pilot’s Dex Modifier: +2
Gunner’s Attack Bonus: -
Targeting System Bonus: -
Grapple Modifier: +16
Base Purchase DC: 51
Restriction: Licenced (+1)

Attack: none

Attack of Opportunity: None

Standard PL 6 Design Specs: airlock left side port.
Engines: thrusters
Armor: Alloy plating
Defense Systems: autopilot system, damage control system (1d10)
Sensors: Class I sensor array
Communications: Laser transceiver, radio transceiver
Weapons: none
Grappling Systems: None

*Colonial Shuttle Mk1 Military*
The military version of the Mk1 is modified with additional armour, strips out the galley, and an easily be converted from a passenger/cargo to full passenger or full cargo versions in about 30 minutes with 4 people working.
Make the following changes to Colonial Shuttle Mk1 to Military version:
Add 2 hit die (19d20), hp 180;
Reduce crew to 4 (removes 2 attendants);
Passenger capacity increases to 30;
Add Chaff launcher with 8 bundles defense system;
Upgrade sensor to Class II;
PDC +1

Troop carrier versions have seating added to the main cargo section which increases passenger capacity to 100, a little cramped.
Cargo versions remove all passenger capacity and increase cargo capacity to 25,000 lbs.

*Colonial Shuttle Mk2*
The mark 2 has improvements in aerodynamics with a more curved design, the two large engine nacelles are replaced with four smaller, but more powerful engines. Instead of two personnel doors on the sides, larger doors that function as ramps are mounted instead to allow for faster loading/unloading, or more flexibility so that the ship doesn't have to land a specific facing to be able to unload. An airlock is mounted on the top with an extendable collar.

Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Shuttle
Size: Colossal (–8 size)
Length: 85 feet
Weight: 125,000 lb.
Crew: 6 (trained +4)
Passenger Capacity: 24
Cargo Capacity: 21,000 lb.
Tactical Speed: 3000 ft. (6 sq)
Defense: 7
Flat-footed Defense: 9
Autopilot Defense: 8
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 8d20 (160 hp)
Initiative Modifier: +2
Pilot’s Class Bonus: +3
Pilot’s Dex Modifier: +2
Gunner’s Attack Bonus: -
Targeting System Bonus: -
Grapple Modifier: +16
Base Purchase DC: 51
Restriction: Licenced (+1)

Attack: none

Attack of Opportunity: None

Standard PL 6 Design Specs: 3 ramps, top mounted airlock with extendable collar.
Engines: thrusters
Armor: Polymeric
Defense Systems: autopilot system, damage control system (1d10), Chaff launcher with 8 bundles
Sensors: Class II sensor array
Communications: Laser transceiver, radio transceiver
Weapons: none
Grappling Systems: None


*Adventure Corp Colonial Shuttle*
Adventure Corp has managed to get the plans for the Colonial Shuttle mk2 design, and have begun refitting them similar to their van line, making craft that are excellent for small groups to get around the galaxy. The basic Adventure Corp shuttle is very similar to the Colonial shuttle, with a few modifications, including the ramps on the sides instead of tilting down, are instead retractable and have doors that split open instead, with each having an extendable collar for docking. The upper deck is modified with an expanded galley that can store food for 10 people for 3 months, the passenger section is split up to include 3 rooms with a bunk bed in each to sleep 2 people at the same time. The two bathrooms are enlarged to include a sonic shower, with option to include a water shower.
Improved automation allows the ship to run with a crew of only 2. Adventure Corp offers 2 basic packages plus a number of other upgrades immediately available, but can add any other standard ship system upgrade the client requires, it takes time and funds to modify to the client's request.

Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Shuttle
Size: Colossal (–8 size)
Length: 85 feet
Weight: 129,000 lb.
Crew: 2 to 4
Passenger Capacity: 24
Cargo Capacity: 19,000 lb.
Tactical Speed: 3000 ft. (6 sq)
Defense: 7
Flat-footed Defense: 9
Autopilot Defense: 8
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 8d20 (160 hp)
Initiative Modifier: +2
Pilot’s Class Bonus: +3
Pilot’s Dex Modifier: +2
Gunner’s Attack Bonus: -
Targeting System Bonus: -
Grapple Modifier: +16
Base Purchase DC: 51
Restriction: Licenced (+1)

Attack: none

Attack of Opportunity: None

Standard PL 6 Design Specs: 3 ramps, sides and top mounted airlock with extendable collar.
Engines: thrusters
Armor: Polymeric
Defense Systems: autopilot system, damage control system (1d10), Chaff launcher with 8 bundles
Sensors: Class II sensor array
Communications: Laser transceiver, radio transceiver
Weapons: none
Grappling Systems: None

*Mobile Lab Package*
This fits the cargo section with all the equipment needed for laboratory work, including pharmaceutical work, studying samples. Fitted with 2 sealed labs, several non-sealed work stations, stored air, chemical storage, chemical fire suppression system, small incinerator for disposing dangerous materials or contaminated clothing or materials, decon chamber, tools and equipment any scientist needs while in the field. Equipment and onboard computers grants any Craft or Knowledge check related to science, chemicals and the like gain +5 equipment bonus. Enough space to carry 15000 lbs of chemicals, materials and samples all in protected areas. Labs are environmentally, chemically and nuclear sealed with 30 hours of oxygen separate from main life support system. PDC +2

*Mobile Garage Package*
This fits the shuttle with all the equipment one would find in a garage or repair bay, including welders, cutters, tools, two cranes that extend out of the side doors, lift in the floor any anything else one would need to make mechanical or electrical repairs on almost anything. Grants +5 equipment bonus to Repair, Craft Electrical, Mechanical checks. The two cranes are used to work on vehicles and equipment that are too big to fit inside the shuttle. The ramps are designed to act as platforms and extend horizontally to allow easier work outside. The cranes can support up to 20 tons. PDC +2.

*FTL Options*
Adventure Corp has a few options available beside the standard Colonial Jump Drive.

*Star Wars Hyperdrive* - Adventure Corp can install a hyperdrive with Navicomp, with 2 models of hyperdrives available: x2 and x1.5, and the Navicomp can store up to 5 coordinates. This replaces the jump drive installed. PDC 24 (x2), 25 (x1.5).
*Babylon 5 Jump Gate access* - While the ship is too small to power jump engines from the Babylon 5 universe, they can install the necessary systems that allow the ship to access most jump gates or jump points opened by an allied ship. This does not remove the jump drive. PDC 25.

*Detachable Bridge*
This modifies the ship so that the bridge section can detach and function as an escape pod. Once used, it can not be reattached to the ship. Has 50 hit points, speed 4500 ft, hardness 20, Large size, Def 9 (not counting pilot bonuses). Can land on a planet and designed to float in case of water landings. Has enough air for 10 days, emergency rations and water for 20 days for 5 people. Has enough fuel for 20 hours of flight but has no FTL system. Emergency beacon. Reduces cargo capacity by 2,000 lbs. PDC 30.


----------



## Lord Zack

Isn't the Cyberdisc supposed to have higher defense in disc mode?


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> Isn't the Cyberdisc supposed to have higher defense in disc mode?



hmm.. I didn't see anything specifically about that.. I'll double check.. I'll do an update later once I get some sleep.


----------



## Lord Zack

Apparently, it only makes them immune to critical hits. 





						Cyberdisc (EU2012) - UFOpaedia
					






					www.ufopaedia.org


----------



## kronos182

A couple more BSG Colonial Vipers..

*Colonial "Viper Mk IV" Interceptor (PL 6)*
The Mk4 uses a modified Mk3 Viper frame, with more powerful engines, more angular design. The tail is smaller than previous designs, and the two lower engines are spaced out a little more than other designs for improved weight balancing. The frame is lighter, combined with the more powerful engines, and increased fuel tank, helps make the Mk IV one of the fastest craft in the Colonial Fleet. While introduced after the Armistice, where paranoia was still high of a potential Cylon attack, the Mk IV was intended as a rapid response interceptor, but it never saw any official action. 
By the time of the Attack on the Colonies, the Mk IV were decommissioned, with a few working models in the hands of collectors or in museums. 

Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Fighter
Size: Gargantuan (–4 size)
Length: 25 feet
Weight: 31,000 lb.
Crew: 1 (ace +12)
Passenger Capacity: 0
Cargo Capacity: 700 lb.
Tactical Speed: 6,000 ft. (11 sq.) / 7,000 ft afterburner
Defense: 19
Flat-footed Defense: 13
Autopilot Defense: 6
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 7d20 (140 hp)
Initiative Modifier: +9
Pilot’s Class Bonus: +7
Pilot’s Dex Modifier: +6
Gunner’s Attack Bonus: +8/+3
Targeting System Bonus: +2
Grapple Modifier: +8
Base Purchase DC: 46
Restriction: Military (+3)

Attack: 2 fire-linked modified rail cannons -2 ranged (9d12/20)

Attack of Opportunity: None

Standard PL 6 Design Specs: Twin Engine, RCS Mk1, improved thrust, -5 to enemy sensors, missiles have 20% miss chance
Engines: Fusion torch engine, thrusters, hydrogen injectors
Armor: Polymeric
Defense Systems: Chaff launcher with 16 chaff bundles, sensor jammer
Sensors: Class II sensor array, targeting system
Communications: Laser transceiver, radio transceiver
Weapons: 2 fire-linked modified rail cannons (range incr. 3,000 ft.)
Grappling Systems: None


*Colonial "Viper Mk VIII" Assault Fighter (PL 6)*
The Viper Mk VIII is a larger, 2 crew fighter based on the Mk VII frame. Outwardly, other than the larger size, larger cockpit for a second crew member, the tail is smaller and doesn't mount the third needler. Instead the wing root mounts mount twin needlers for a total of four. Rounding out the weapon systems is an internal missile launcher, and can mount several externally missiles. To add to its capabilities, the Mk VIII has a jump drive, allowing it to strike distance targets without the need for a carrier ship, allowing it to function as an escort for Raptors.
The Viper Mk VIII is from an alternate timeline where a few other battlestars survived and Humanity was able to establish a colony world on an alternative Earth and began developing newer craft, including the Viper Mk VIII to allow the Fleet to make more long distance strikes in the hope of keeping the Cylons from finding their new homeworld. 

Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Fighter
Size: Gargantuan (–4 size)
Length: 40.5 feet
Weight: 42,360 lb.
Crew: 2
Passenger Capacity: 0
Cargo Capacity: 1,700 lb.
Tactical Speed: 5,500 ft. (11 sq.) / 6,500 ft afterburner
Defense: 6
Flat-footed Defense: 6
Autopilot Defense: 6
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 10d20 (1000 hp)
Initiative Modifier: +2
Pilot’s Class Bonus:
Pilot’s Dex Modifier:
Gunner’s Attack Bonus:
Targeting System Bonus: +2
Grapple Modifier: +8
Base Purchase DC: 47
Restriction: Military (+3)

Attack: 4 fire-linked-battery needlers -1/-6 ranged (16d12/20) (pilot) and CHE missile -1/-6 ranged (6d12/19-20) (co-pilot); or
4 fire-linked-battery needlers -1 ranged (16d12/20) and CHE missile -6 ranged (6d12/19-20)

Attack of Opportunity: None

Standard PL 6 Design Specs: Twin Engines, Ejector Seat, RCS Mk2, +2 Pilot checks, emergency jump, spool up, -5 to enemy sensors, missiles have 20% miss chance
Engines: Fusion torch engine, thrusters, hydrogen injectors
Armor: Polymeric
Defense Systems: Chaff launcher with 8 chaff bundles, sensor jammer
Sensors: Class III sensor array, targeting system
Communications: Laser transceiver, radio transceiver
Weapons: 4 fire-linked-battery needlers (range incr. 4,000 ft.). 2 CHE missile launchers (6 missiles each, can mount an additional 6 missiles externally, 3 under each wing for a total of 18 missiles)
Grappling Systems: None

*Emergency Jump*
The jump drive of the craft is capable of making a second jump within 1d4 rounds after it completes its first jump back to the coordinates it left from. However after the jump the ship is immobile for 2 rounds as the engines reset.

*Spool Up*
The jump engines of the ship can be spooled up and remain spooled for an extended period of time, allowing the pilot to jump quickly. While the jump drive is spooled up (taking the normal time to spool), the pilot can as jump as a free action, even as a reaction to an attack, making a Reflex Save DC the attack roll of the attacking ship. On a successful save the ship jumps away safely suffering no damage. If the pilot fails by less than 5, the ship jumps away but suffers half the damage of the attack. A failure the ship takes damage as normal and jumps away at the end of the attacker's turn.


----------



## kronos182

I made a slight update to the Cyberdics.. in flight mode gets +2 Dodge bonus against a single target.


----------



## kronos182

Some Battlestar Galactica Cylon craft.

*Cylon War Raider*
The primary fighter attack craft of the Cylons during the first Cylon War, it is an oval wing, with raised middle section which contains the three crew cockpit and two engines at the rear. Armed with two rail guns and carry missiles. Two crew members sit at the front of the cockpit, pilot and co-pilot/gunner, with the third behind and slightly higher which is the commander. These craft are roughly on par with Viper mk1 and mk2 fighters in speed, but slightly heavier armoured. Raiders rarely fly individually, typically working in pairs, groups of 4 or 6, using pincer attacks of two or more raiders attacking a single Colonial craft.

Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Fighter
Size: Gargantuan (–4 size)
Length: 41 feet (wide)
Weight: 42,500 lb.
Crew: 3 (expert +8)
Passenger Capacity: 0
Cargo Capacity: 3,700 lb.
Tactical Speed: 3,000 ft. (6 sq.)
Defense:  15 (-4 size, +5 class +4 Dex)
Flat-footed Defense: 11
Autopilot Defense: 6
Hardness: 22
Hit Dice: 8d20 (160 hp)
Initiative Modifier: +4
Pilot’s Class Bonus: +5
Pilot’s Dex Modifier: +4
Gunner’s Attack Bonus: +4
Targeting System Bonus:+2
Grapple Modifier: +8
Base Purchase DC: 50
Restriction: Military (+3)

Attack: 2 fire-linked 30mm MAC cannons +2 ranged (6d12) (pilot) and CHE missile +2 ranged (6d12, optional firelinked 9d12) (gunner).

Attack of Opportunity: None

Standard PL 6 Design Specs: paired attacks, robotic tactics
Engines: Fusion torch engine, thrusters
Armor: Alloy Plating
Defense Systems: Chaff launcher with 8 chaff bundles, sensor jammer
Sensors: Class I sensor array, targeting system
Communications: Radio transceiver
Weapons: 2 fire-linked 30mm MAC cannons (range incr. 3,000 ft.), 6 CHE missiles
Grappling Systems: None

*Paired Attacks*
When two raiders are attacking the same target from opposite sides in a crossfire, the raiders can be up to 1500 ft of the target instead of the normal 1000 ft, both raiders gain a +3 bonus instead of the normal +2. If two wings of raiders are in similar situation, also each deals an extra die of damage against the crossfire target.

*Robotic Tactics*
Cylons are robots, and as such, are programmed with multiple maneuvers and tactics as pilots. When performing stunts and any other Pilot checks when involved with another Cylon craft, all Cylon craft gain +3 to Pilot checks.

*Scatter Raider*
The Scatter Raider is a lighter and faster variant of the standard Cylon Raider, typically carried on Overhauler carriers and launched enmass in swarm tactics, working in groups of 4 or more.

Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Fighter
Size: Huge (–2 size)
Length: 32 feet (wide)
Weight: 28,700 lb.
Crew: 2 (expert +8)
Passenger Capacity: 0
Cargo Capacity: 1,700 lb.
Tactical Speed: 4,000 ft. (6 sq.)
Defense:  17 (-2 size, +5 class +4 Dex)
Flat-footed Defense: 11
Autopilot Defense: 6
Hardness: 22
Hit Dice: 6d20 (120 hp)
Initiative Modifier: +4
Pilot’s Class Bonus: +5
Pilot’s Dex Modifier: +4
Gunner’s Attack Bonus: +4
Targeting System Bonus:+2
Grapple Modifier: +8
Base Purchase DC: 47
Restriction: Military (+3)

Attack: 2 fire-linked 30mm MAC cannons +4 ranged (6d12) (pilot) and 2 fire-linked 30mm MAC cannons +4 ranged (6d12) (gunner).

Attack of Opportunity: None

Standard PL 6 Design Specs: paired attacks, robotic tactics, improved thrust x2, Swarm Tactics
Engines: Fusion torch engine, thrusters
Armor: Alloy Plating
Defense Systems: Chaff launcher with 8 chaff bundles, sensor jammer
Sensors: Class I sensor array, targeting system
Communications: Radio transceiver
Weapons: 2 fire-linked 30mm MAC cannons (range incr. 3,000 ft.), 6 CHE missiles
Grappling Systems: None

*Paired Attacks*
When two raiders are attacking the same target from opposite sides in a crossfire, the raiders can be up to 1500 ft of the target instead of the normal 1000 ft, both raiders gain a +3 bonus instead of the normal +2. If two wings of raiders are in similar situation, also each deals an extra die of damage against the crossfire target.

*Robotic Tactics*
Cylons are robots, and as such, are programmed with multiple maneuvers and tactics as pilots. When performing stunts and any other Pilot checks when involved with another Cylon craft, all Cylon craft gain +3 to Pilot checks.

*Swarm Tactics*
The fighters are able to fly in formations with greater numbers and closer distances than ships piloted by living pilots. Up to 8 Scatter Raiders can fit in a 500 ft square and make up a wing. Attacks are made as a fire-linked battery (battery rules for the first 4, fire-link the next four fighters in the wing) of the wing commander's attack, and all the additional fighters providing +1 Defense to the wing commander's defense. When attacking another wing of starships, the scatter raider wing gains +2 to attack rolls. When attacking a larger ship (Light or bigger) the scatter raider wing gains +2 die of damage.


*Advanced Raider*
This raider was produced near the end of the Cylon War and in the early years of the Armistice, with advances in technology. The oval wing design is more angular, with the ends of the wings each fitted with a half circle structure, which mounts the weapons. This improved wing design gives the advanced raider improved maneuverability, increased room to install more ammunition and larger missile payloads. The engines are also larger for increased speed. The craft still uses the 3 Cylon crew model of earlier raider models.

Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Fighter
Size: Gargantuan (–4 size)
Length: 47 feet
Weight: 45,500 lb.
Crew: 3 (expert +8)
Passenger Capacity: 0
Cargo Capacity: 3,700 lb.
Tactical Speed: 4,250 ft. (8 sq.)
Defense:  15 (-4 size, +5 class +4 Dex)
Flat-footed Defense: 11
Autopilot Defense: 6
Hardness: 22
Hit Dice: 9d20 (180 hp)
Initiative Modifier: +5
Pilot’s Class Bonus: +5
Pilot’s Dex Modifier: +4
Gunner’s Attack Bonus: +4
Targeting System Bonus:+2
Grapple Modifier: +8
Base Purchase DC: 51
Restriction: Military (+3)

Attack: 2 fire-linked modified rail cannons -2 ranged (9d12/20) (pilot) and CHE missile +2 ranged (6d12, optional firelinked 9d12) (gunner).

Attack of Opportunity: None

Standard PL 6 Design Specs: Twin Engine, RCS Mk1 (+1 to Initiative, and +2 to Pilot checks to perform stunts), can target 2 different targets at the same time with a single CHE missile each at -2 attack rolls.
Engines: Fusion torch engine, thrusters
Armor: Polymeric
Defense Systems: Chaff launcher with 8 chaff bundles, sensor jammer
Sensors: Class II sensor array, targeting system
Communications: Laser transceiver, radio transceiver
Weapons: 2 fire-linked modified rail cannons (range incr. 3,000 ft.), 12 CHE missiles
Grappling Systems: None

*Paired Attacks*
When two raiders are attacking the same target from opposite sides in a crossfire, the raiders can be up to 1500 ft of the target instead of the normal 1000 ft, both raiders gain a +3 bonus instead of the normal +2. If two wings of raiders are in similar situation, also each deals an extra die of damage against the crossfire target.

*Robotic Tactics*
Cylons are robots, and as such, are programmed with multiple maneuvers and tactics as pilots. When performing stunts and any other Pilot checks when involved with another Cylon craft, all Cylon craft gain +3 to Pilot checks.


*Modern Raider*
The newer, modern raider is far more advanced, being a bio-mechanical vessel, with organic brain that controls the craft. The central body is narrow, with a helmet like front with a large red visor with a red scanning 'eye' that moves side to side across the visor. The wings are large crescents which contains the projectile weapons and missiles, which can be conventional or nuclear. The two engines are mounted on either side of the hull partly under the base of the wings. These raiders are fitted with FTL jump drives, which allow the craft to jump between systems, but can also jump within a system, and is far more accurate than Colonial Raptor jump engines.

Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Fighter
Size: Huge (–2 size)
Length: 29.3 feet
Weight: 24,600 lb.
Crew: 1 (ace +12)
Passenger Capacity: 0
Cargo Capacity: 0 lb.
Tactical Speed: 4,750 ft. (8 sq.) / 5,750 ft (11 sq) afterburner
Defense:  21 (-2 size, +7 class +6 Dex)
Flat-footed Defense: 15
Autopilot Defense: 6
Hardness: 22
Hit Dice: 9d20 (180 hp)
Initiative Modifier: +8
Pilot’s Class Bonus: +7
Pilot’s Dex Modifier: +6
Gunner’s Attack Bonus: +8/+3
Targeting System Bonus:+3
Grapple Modifier: +8
Base Purchase DC: 53
Restriction: Military (+3)

Attack: 2 fire-linked modified rail cannons +9 ranged (9d12/20) and 2 fire-linked modified rail cannons +4 ranged (9d12/20); or
CHE missiles +9 ranged (7d12/20x3, optional fire-link 10d12/20x3)

Attack of Opportunity: None

Standard PL 6 Design Specs: Twin Engine, Improved thrust, RCS Mk2 (+2 to Initiative, and +2 to Pilot checks to perform stunts), can target up to 8 different targets at the same time with a single CHE missile each at -2 attack rolls, spool up, multiple jumps, organic pilot
Engines: Fusion torch engine, thrusters, improved thrust, hydrogen injectors, jump drive
Armor: Polymeric
Defense Systems: Chaff launcher with 8 chaff bundles, sensor jammer
Sensors: Class III sensor array, improved targeting system
Communications: Laser transceiver, radio transceiver
Weapons: 2 fire-linked modified rail cannons (range incr. 3,000 ft.), 16 Improved CHE missiles
Grappling Systems: None

*Paired Attacks*
When two raiders are attacking the same target from opposite sides in a crossfire, the raiders can be up to 1500 ft of the target instead of the normal 1000 ft, both raiders gain a +3 bonus instead of the normal +2. If two wings of raiders are in similar situation, also each deals an extra die of damage against the crossfire target.

*Robotic Tactics*
Cylons are robots, and as such, are programmed with multiple maneuvers and tactics as pilots. When performing stunts and any other Pilot checks when involved with another Cylon craft, all Cylon craft gain +3 to Pilot checks.

*Spool Up*
The jump engines of the ship can be spooled up and remain spooled for an extended period of time, allowing the pilot to jump quickly. While the jump drive is spooled up (taking the normal time to spool), the pilot can as jump as a free action, even as a reaction to an attack, making a Reflex Save DC the attack roll of the attacking ship. On a successful save the ship jumps away safely suffering no damage. If the pilot fails by less than 5, the ship jumps away but suffers half the damage of the attack. A failure the ship takes damage as normal and jumps away at the end of the attacker's turn.

*Multiple Jumps*
The Cylon Raider is capable of making up to 6 jumps (plus an emergency jump) on a single spool up, making the raider a dangerous foe as it can jump out of combat then quickly back in from a different angle.

*Organic Pilot*
The modern Cylon Raider is a techno-organic craft, with an organic brain and other components. The raider is capable of learning and adapting, can take on levels like an NPC. When destroyed, and a Resurrection is within range, the pilot can download their consciousness into a new raider body, allowing it to never truly die and continue to learn and attempt with each new lease on life.  


*Advanced Modern Raider*
This model of the Modern Raider is fitted with needlers instead of rail cannons and increased armour plating. These are assigned to Modern Raiders that have shown exceptional skill and high kills before suffering a Resurrection.
Make the following changes to Modern Raider to make an Advanced Modern Raider:
Increase HD to 10d20 (200 hp);
+2 Hardness;
Replace 2 rail cannons with 2 fire-linked sliver gun (12d12/20x2, 3000 ft, S, A);
PDC +2


*TWIN ENGINE SYSTEM (PL 6)*
During the Fusion Age starship engineers expand upon experimental starcraft and prototype twin engine technology, designing a command and control system capable of taking two identical engine types and slaving them together, boosting the overall tactical speed of a starship.
A starship equipped with a twin-engine system must mount two identical starship engines – at the loss of 25% of the ship’s cargo capacity and one weapon slot – in order for the system to operate.
This device increases the tactical speed bonus of one of the engines by 50% (round down up the nearest 500 ft.) – the pair provides a tactical speed bonus of 150% of a single engine design. If the system or one of the engines in damaged in combat (most likely due to a critical hit), the remaining engine provides a tactical speed bonus equal to one-half (round up) the bonus a single engine design would normally provide.
Example: A starship equipped with this device and two induction engines would have a total tactical speed bonus of +1,500 ft. If one of the engines is damaged or destroyed the bonus drops to +500 ft. A starship equipped with this device and two gravitic redirectors would have a total tactical speed bonus of +2,500 ft. If one of the engines is damaged or destroyed the bonus drops to +1,000 ft.
Minimum Ship Size: Gargantuan.
Tactical Speed Bonus: See text.
Purchase DC: 15.

*Improved Thrust*
Computer system and machinery changes to the engine core grant the starship more power, enabling it to propel the starship at an increased rate of speed. The starship gains a +500 ft. bonus to speed.
NOTE: A starship may be equipped with multiple improved thrust gadgets, with each increase past the first granting an additional +250 ft. bonus to speed. (Tactical speed, in squares, is rounded down to the nearest 500 ft. increment.)
Restrictions: Starship engines only.
Purchase DC: +2.

*RCS*
The Reaction Control System, is a set of thrusters, placed about the ship, give it improved maneuverability and reaction time. Mk1 Grants +1 to Initiative, and +2 to Pilot checks to perform stunts PDC 14; Mk2 +2 Initiative, +2 to Pilot Checks PDC 15; Mk3 +2 Initiative, +3 to Pilot checks, PDC 16.


*30mm MAC*
This is the Colonial's first attempt at a railgun, using the common 30mm rounds in a modified cannon that uses magnetic acceleration to propel the projectile down the barrel.
30mm MAC (PL5-6)
Damage: 4d12
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: 3000 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Minimum Ship Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 23
Restriction: Mil (+3)

*Improved CHE Missiles*
These are an improvement on the CHE missile, with larger warheads, capable of improved critical damage
Damage: 7d12
Critical: 20x3
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: -
Rate of Fire: Semi
Minimum Ship Size: Gargantuan
Purchase DC: 26
Restriction: Mil (+3)


----------



## kronos182

A NPC from mercenary group.. WERE-KLINGONS!!!

*Snarling Targs*
The Snarling Targs are a mercenary group of Klingons that appear to be Were-Targs, offering their services as shock troops for any that have the latinum and promise of glory on the battlefield. There are typically 30 warriors, plus 10 support members, including those that man their older bird of prey they use as transport.
Hiring them is relatively easy, costing PDC 22 for a single warrior, +1 per additional 2 warriors, lasting 5 days. Increasing PDC +1 per additional 5 days. It is also expected to provide basic food supplies (including alcohol) and half fuel charges for their ship if they have to travel more than 50 light years to assignment.

*Typical Snarling Targ Warrior*
Type: humanoid, Klingon
Size: Medium
CR: 9
Hit Points: 6d8+6 plus 3d8+3, 65 hp
Mas: 12
Init: +0
Speed: 35 ft
Defense: 17, 14 touch, flat foot 16 (+1 Dex, +3 Class, +3 armour)
BAB/Grp: +6/+1 / +8
FS/Reach: 5 ft
Attacks: +8 melee bat'leth (2d6+4 slashing or 2d4+4 piercing) or +6 ranged disruptor pistol (3d10 x3, energy/fire 40 ft)
Special Attacks: +8/+3 melee bat'leth (2d6 slashing or 2d4 piercing), or +6/+1 ranged disruptor pistol (3d10 x3, energy/fire 40 ft)
Special Qualities: hot world adaptation, redundant organs, alternate form (su), curse of lycanthropy, low light, ferocity, damage reduction 15/silver (su), scent (ex), Targ Empathy (ex)
Allegiances: Snarling Targs, Family House
Saves: Fort +9, Reflex +3, Will +3
Reputation: +3
Abilities: Str 14, Dex 11, Con 16, Int 9, Wis 12, Cha 9
Skills: Climb +3, Jump +3, Intimidation +2, Listen +2, Spot +2, Survival +10, Swim +4
Feats: Simple Weapons proficiency, Personal Firearms proficiency, Combat Martial Arts, Power Attack, Brawl, advanced firearms proficiency
Possessions: disruptor pistol (TNG era), bat'leth, light armour


*Hybrid Form*
Same as humanoid with following changes:
Hit Points: 75 hp
Speed: 40 ft
Defense: 23, 14 touch, flat foot 22 (+1 Dex, +3 Class, +3 armour, +6 natural)
Grp: +10
FS/Reach: 5 ft
Attacks: +7 melee bat'leth (2d6+6 slashing or 2d4+6 piercing) or +7 melee gore (1d6+6) or +7 ranged disruptor pistol (3d10 x3, energy/fire 40 ft)
Special Attacks: +7 melee bat'leth (2d6+9 slashing or 2d4+9 piercing) and +2 melee gore (1d6+9), or +7/+2 ranged disruptor pistol (3d10 x3, energy/fire 40 ft)
Saves: Fort +10
Abilities: Str 18, Con 18
Skills: Climb +4, Jump +4, Intimidation +4, Survival +10 (+14 using scent)

*Alternate Form (Su)*
A were-targ can assume targ or hybrid form, but its gear is not absorbed into the new form. The bipedal hybrid form is just over 7 feet tall, with short fur except around the head, shoulders and upper back which is thick and long, both forms have spines coming out of the back, with a boar-like appearance and tusks. Hybrid form combines the features of a targ (like a terran boar only furrier and spines coming out of its back. Targ form is like a large terran boar, with thick fur around the head, shoulders and upper back, several spines coming out of its back.
Changing to or from targ or hybrid form is a moving action. Upon assuming either form, the were-targ regains hit points as if having rested for a day. A slain were-targ reverts to its klingon form, although it remains dead.

*Curse of Lycanthropy (Su)*
Any humanoid hit by a were-targ's gore attack (in targ or hybrid form) must succeed on a Fort save (DC 16) or contract lycanthropy.

*Ferocity (Ex)*
The Were-Targ in hybrid or targ form can continue to fight without penalty until reduce to -25 hit points, at -25 hit points they are slain.

*Damage Reduction 15/Silver (Su)*
A were-targ in hybrid or targ form ignores the first 15 points of damage by nonsilver or nonmagical weapon but takes full damage from silvered weapons or weapons with a +1 or better magic bonus.

*Scent (Ex)*
This ability allows the were-targ in hybrid and targ form to detect hidden foes. See Chapter 8: Friends and Foes in d20 Modern core book.

*Targ Empathy (Ex)*
A were-targ can communicate with targs in any form and gains a +4 species bonus on Diplomacy checks when influencing a targ's attitude. A friendly targ understands and heeds simple commands.


*Racial Traits:*
Ability Modifiers: +4 Strength, +2 Constitution, -1 Intelligence, -2 Charisma. Klingons are strong and hearty, but on average are not as intelligent, and their warrior ways and aggression, and honour system can make them difficult to understand or interact with.
Medium: As Medium creatures, Klingons have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size, however they tend to be larger than average humanoids, with 6 feet or taller being the average height.
Speed: Klingons base land speed is 35 feet.
Racial Skills: +1 Listen, +1 Spot and +1 Survival skills. Klingons evolved from predators, allowing them to find prey, and their multiple stomachs and redundant organs allow them to live off the land and eat things that most species find unpalatable.
Extreme Loyalty: Klingons are extremely loyal and honour bound, particularly to family, their Empire and their personal honour. Any skills, checks or rolls related to their allegiances gain +1
Planetary Adaptation: Hot World. Klingons come from a hot planet, Qonos, granting them +4 on Fort saves against extreme heat (but don't gain fire resistance as per d20 Future pg 13). Klingons suffer -1 to all rolls when in temperatures below freezing, they dislike the cold.
Redundant Organs: Due to the redundant organs Klingons have, any critical attack against them has a 50% chance to be considered a regular hit. When reduced to 0 hit points, the Klingon is not considered dying, and able to act normally until dead at -15 hit points. Taking actions while below 0 hit points does not cause additional hit point damage, unless suffering from effects such as from the wounding magical ability from weapons, or similar effects that continue to do damage over time.
Training: As a warrior race, all Klingons are taught how to use a number of traditional weapons, granting all Klingons Simple Weapon Proficiency, and proficiency in the Bat'leth, swords, gin'tak spears.
Reputation: Klingons are well known for being a proud warrior race, giving them +1 to Reputation. They also gain a +2 bonus to Intimidation checks.
ECL: +2

*Typical Disruptor Pistol (TNG+ Era 2330+)*
This is the modern version of the typical disruptor pistol, usually based on Klingon designs, has slightly improved damage, range and ammo capacity. The greatest improvement to disruptors has been increased range and ammunition capacity.

*Typical Disruptor Pistol (TNG+ Era PL 6, Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 3d10
Critical: 20x3
Damage Type: Energy/Fire
Range Increment: 40 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Medium
Weight: 4 lbs
Ammo: 30 internal
Purchase DC: 15 Res (+2)
Notes: Inaccurate - Suffers -1 to attack rolls.
Stun setting DC 16 (failed save by more than 5 rendered unconscious for 1d4 hours, successful save Stunned, otherwise stunned for 1d4 rounds). Upon regaining consciousness, the target will be -2 to all rolls (attack, skill, etc) for another 2d6 rounds due to the pain and sluggishness they feel as the after effects of a disruptor stun setting blast.
Disintegration Setting - This setting is designed for a target up to a medium sized creature (typical humanoid), uses 3 charges, requires the target to make a Fort save DC 27 or be disintegrated. A successful save deals 5d10 damage, if this is enough damage to kill/reduce to 0 hit points, target is disintegrated.

Klingon Disruptor Note: Klingon disruptors are amongst the most common found, and many races will base theirs on Klingon designs. However Klingon disruptors have more kinetic energy to their discharges. Anyone struck by a Klingon built disruptor must make a Reflex save DC 15 or be knocked prone. A failed save of more than 5 throws the target back 5 feet. Klingon disruptors also have 25% larger magazines.
Romulan Disruptor Note: Romulans also use disruptors, but with some notable differences. Romulan disruptors fire a beam, like phasers, instead of the typical bolt, which increases their accuracy and range, but decreases their damage slightly. Romulan disruptors do not suffer the -1 to attack rolls, increase their range by 25%, reduce damage by 1 die type (instead of d8, use d6).

*Bat'leth*
The Bat'leth is a traditional weapon of Klingons for centuries and considered an honourable weapon. A crescent shape, with typically three hand holds along the outer curve, with typically at least two bladed protrusions along the inner bladed curve. The weapon is well balanced, sharp and deadly, able to remove an opponent's head in a single swing. Able to be wielded with one hand or two equally easily, a well versatile weapon, easily making slashing attacks, or piercing attacks with the protrusions or points at the ends of the crescent.

*Bat'leth (PL 4 Exotic Weapon Proficiency, Klingon)*
Damage: 2d6 / 2d4
Critical: x3 / 19-20 x2
Damage Type: Slashing / Piercing
Size: Large
Weight: 12.6 lbs
Purchase DC: 15 (13 for Klingons)
Notes: Can make piercing or slashing attacks, not both at same time. Can be wielding one or two handed. If wielding is holding one of the handles close to the end of the crescent with both hands, gains the benefit of the Power Attack feat even if they don't have it. If wielder has the Power Attack feat, deals 1.5 damage per -1 to attack roll. Also gains benefit of Strength bonus of x1.5 when wield two handed in any way.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Very, very nasty customers.


----------



## kronos182

An NPC at two stages in their life.

*Lucia Gonzales*
Lucia is the easy-going leader of a troupe of the Academy's finest. Lucia specializes in diplomacy; it shows i the ease with which she appraises others and makes friends, including the frosty vulcan T'Laan and the pugnacious andorian Shev Akria.

*Cadet Lucia Gonzales*
Smart Ord 1/Charismatic Ord 2
CR: 2;
Type: Medium sized Human;
HD: 1d6 plus 2d6, HP 12;
Mass: 10;
Init: +1;
Speed: 30 ft;
Defense: 12, touch 12, flat-footed 11 (+1 Dex, +1 Class);
BAB: +1;
Grap: +0;
Attack: +0 melee (1d3-1 nonlethal, unarmed strike), or +2 ranged type 1 phaser (varies);
Full Attack: +0 melee (1d3-1 nonlethal, unarmed strike), or +2 ranged type 1 phaser (varies);
Special Attacks:
SQ: Solution Finder, Problem Solver
FS: 5 ft by 5 ft;
Reach: 5 ft;
AL: Federation, Starfleet;
SV: Fort +2, Ref +3, Will +2;
AP: 0;
Rep: +2;
Abilities: Str 8, Dex 12, Con 10, Int 14, Wis 13, Cha 15;
Occupation: White collar (Diplomacy, Knowledge (civics))
Skills: Bluff +7, Computer Use +7, Craft (visual art) +6, Decipher Script +9, Diplomacy +7, Investigate +6, Knowledge (civics) +10, Knowledge (current events) +6, Knowledge (history) +6, knowledge (popular culture) +6, Listen +4, Profession +5, Read/Write English, Read/Write Vulcan, Read/Write Andorian, Research +6, Search +4, Speak English, Speak Vulcan, Speak Andorian, Spot +5
Feats: Starship Operations (Light & Mediumweight), Personal Firearms Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency.
Possessions: Starfleet Uniform, PADD (tablet sized, functions as upgraded desktop with wireless capabilities, 1 picobyte of data storage), Type 1 phaser (TNG era), tricorder, comm badge with built in universal translator.

*Solution Finder*
Against hostiles, increases the critical threat range by 1 of weapons. This also works if on the bridge of ship operating sensors or weapons.

*Problem Solver*
Increases critical damage multiplier by 2 of hand held weapon, or operating the weapons of a starship.

*Nine of Eleven*
When the USS Sterling went missing in action at the borders of Borg-occupied space, Cadet Gonzales was among the first crew assigned to investigate the ship's disappearance. However, it was not long before members of this search party were greeted with the same fate as the Sterling's crew - a forced, painful assimilation into the Borg Collective. Lucia Gonzales is dead. All that remains is Nine of Eleven, Septenary Adjunct of Unimatrix Twelve. Nine of Eleven was amongst several Borg drones that were rescued from the Collective.
Currently Nine of Eleven seeks groups that are fighting the Borg to help rescue and free other drones from the Collective.

*Nine of Eleven*
Smart Ord 1/Charismatic Ord 2
CR: 5;
Type: Medium sized Human;
HD: 1d6 plus 2d6 plus 3d8, HP 29; shield 50 hp
Mass: 10;
Init: +1;
Speed: 30 ft;
Defense: 14, touch 12, flat-footed 13 (+1 Dex, +1 Class, +2 Nat);
BAB: +4;
Grap: +3;
Attack: +4 melee (1d3-1 nonlethal, unarmed strike), or +5 ranged forced plasma beam (3d10);
Full Attack: +4 melee (1d3-1 nonlethal, unarmed strike), or +5 ranged forced plasma beam (3d10);
Special Attacks: Assimilation Tubule,
SQ: DR 3, personal forcefield, adaptive forcefield, adaptive weapon, borg implants, fast heal 1, Borg polarization, Adapt & overcome
FS: 5 ft by 5 ft;
Reach: 5 ft;
AL: Federation, Starfleet;
SV: Fort +5, Ref +4, Will +3;
AP: 0;
Rep: +3;
Abilities: Str 9, Dex 13, Con 10, Int 14, Wis 13, Cha 15;
Occupation: White collar (Diplomacy, Knowledge (civics))
Skills: Bluff +8, Computer Use +10, Craft (visual art) +6, Decipher Script +9, Diplomacy +7, Investigate +6, Knowledge (civics) +10, Knowledge (current events) +6, Knowledge (history) +6, knowledge (popular culture) +6, Knowledge (Technology) +8, Knowledge (tactics) +7, Listen +8, Profession +5, Read/Write English, Read/Write Vulcan, Read/Write Andorian, Research +6, Search +10, Speak English, Speak Vulcan, Speak Andorian, Spot +10 
Feats: Starship Operations (Light & Mediumweight), Personal Firearms Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency, starship gunnery
Possessions:

Combat
Nine of Eleven generally will avoid combat except in the case of the Borg, then she will engage them, using her abilities to protect herself and her ship against their weaponry.

*Borg Polarization*
When fighting a borg drone, has a 25% chance to change any critical hit against her to a normal hit. When attacking a borg ship, has 25% chance to change critical strike against ship she is on the bridge of to a normal ship. If the ship has Fortification, increase the ship's Fortification by +10%.

*Adapt & Overcome*
Reduces the DC for Adaptive Forcefield to 18. If on bridge of starship, can modify the shields using the standard Computer Use DC for adaptive shields, on a successful check, the shields gain DR 25 against the last weapon that hit the ship's shields. This cancels out any Borg drone's use of Adaptive Weapon against her own forcefield and that of the ship she's modified.


Communication Interlink - Subspace communication device to allow instantaneous communication with the Collective. Allows instant communications with the rest of the borg collect as long as within 10 light years of a borg ship or facility with a communications system.
Myo-Neural Cortical Array - Control movements, enhances Strength and Dexterity by +1 each. (Factored in base stats)
Assimilation Tubule -  Also known as injection tubules, a pair of flexible needle-like devices that extend from wrists or fingers of Drones, used to deliver nanoprobes as the first step in assimilation. Capable of penetrating most materials and energy fields known to the Federation and others. After a successful grapple, the drone can make a full round touch attach with the Assimilation Tubules, dealing 1 point of piercing damage, that ignore 30 DR/Hardness, injecting the target with assimilation nanites.
Audio Implant - Ties to the communication Interlink for communications and also enhances their hearing +1 Listen.
Homing Device - Each drone has a homing beacon with its own unique translink frequency. Functions as a Galactic GPS for the collective to find drones.
Typically an eye implant - Basic eye implant allows vision in multiple spectrums, infrared, ultraviolet, can see everything in EM spectrum, telescopic, microscopic, and can be easily modified for other vision types including multispacial, +1 Search and +1 Spot. (Factored into base stats)
Personal Force Field - Borg drones are equipped with a force field, with 50 hit points, that regenerates at a rate of 5 hit points every round. If struck by the same energy weapon more than once, the Borg drone can make a Computer check DC 20 after the first attack to analyze the weapon, with a +1 bonus for every other Borg drone within 50 feet struck by the same weapon, to adapt to the weapon, making the Borg and all others within 1 lightyear immune to that energy weapon.
Exo-Plating - Each drone has exo-plating for added protection against attacks and various environments. Combat and specialist labour drones will have heavier armour. +2 Natural Defence and DR 3.
Limited Fast Heal - The nanoprobes in the borg's body along with other implants allows for limited fast heal. Able to heal Con Modifier HP per round up to half the drone's HP before requiring to go to a Regeneration Alcove.
Hostile Environment - This set of implants allows the drone to function in a number of hostile environments including space. Provides 10 hours of air, +4 saves against poisons, diseases, has the Cold, Hot and Heavy planet adaptions.

*Assimilate* - After making a successful grapple check, the Borg drone can make a full round touch attack to inject the target with their Assimilation Tubules. Target must make a Fort save DC 25 or the target is stunned and paralyzed and is starting to be assimilated. If the target succeeds the save, they are only paralyzed for the round and can make a new save the next round. The target can keep making Fort saves, but each round they resist, the Borg can make a Knowledge: Earth and Life Sciences check DC 17 (as a move action) to increase the DC by +1, each round. A Borg drone can assimilate up to 25 people between regeneration periods.

*Adaptive Forcefield* - When a drone is attacked by an energy weapon, after the first attack, it can make a Computer Use check DC 20 to adapt the shields to that weapon. If unsuccessful, the drone can attempt again each time attacked by the same weapon, as long as the drone was not attacked by a different type of energy weapon. The drone gets +1 to the check for each other Borg drone within 50 feet also struck by the same weapon. Once the drone is successful on the check, its forcefield is immune to damage from that type of weapon, as well as all other drones within 50 feet.
Note the same type of weapon made by different races require a separate check to become immune. Against magical weapons, attacks, the DC is increased by +5

*Adaptive Weapon* - The forced plasma beam, mounted on the arm of the drone can be modified to penetrate the shields, and even, with time, the armour of a target. After making a successful attack against a target and dealt damage, the drone can make a Computer Use check DC 30, with a +1 bonus for each borg drone that successfully damages the same target (or targets with similar defenses) within 50 feet. On a successful check, if the target has force fields, one-quarter of the damage bypasses the shields and deals damage directly to the target and three-quarters to the shields. Against a target with DR or Hardness, the weapon gains ignore hardness/DR 3. The drone can make additional Computer Use checks after another attack that successfully damages the target, with a successful check increasing the ignore hardness/DR by +1, and half damage bypasses shields, with a further checks increasing by +1 and one quarter more bypassing shields. After the first successful check, and any additional ones, all borg drones within 50 ft also have the same ability to bypass shields and ignore hardness/DR.
Against magic shields and armour, increase the DC by +5.

*Limited Fast Heal* - The borg's internal nanites and cybernetics provide the drone with a form of Fast healing, healing 1 HP each round, up to a maximum of 14 hit points. This is replenished after the drone regenerates.

*Assimilation Tubule* -  Also known as injection tubules, a pair of flexible needle-like devices that extend from wrists or fingers of Drones, used to deliver nanoprobes as the first step in assimilation. Capable of penetrating most materials and energy fields known to the Federation and others. After a successful grapple, the drone can make a full round touch attach with the Assimilation Tubules, dealing 1 point of piercing damage, that ignore 30 DR/Hardness, injecting the target with assimilation nanites.

*Typically an eye implant* - Basic eye implant allows vision in multiple spectrums, infrared, ultraviolet, can see everything in EM spectrum, telescopic, microscopic, and can be easily modified for other vision types including multispacial.

*Personal Force Field* - Borg drones are equipped with a force field, with 50 hit points, that regenerates at a rate of 5 hit points every round.

*Exo-Plating* - Each drone has exo-plating for added protection against attacks and various environments. Combat and specialist labour drones will have heavier armour. +2 Natural Defence and DR 3

*Hostile Environment* - This set of implants allows the drone to function in a number of hostile environments including space. Provides 10 hours of air, +4 saves against poisons, diseases, has the Cold, Hot and Heavy planet adaptions.

*Forced Plasma Beam*
This energy weapon built into the arm of the borg drone fires a beam of plasma weapon. Deals 3d10 points of fire damage, 20x3 critical, range of 60 feet, semiautomatic rate of fire, has an unlimited ammunition as it draws energy from the drone as long as it regenerates regularly. If the drone hasn't regenerated for more than 48 hours, after 48 hours, has a capacity of 100 shots, and can't refill until regenerates. However the drone can attach and drain a standard power pack to replenish 50 charges for its forced plasma beam weapon.


----------



## kronos182

GDI Juggernaut and variants

*Juggernaut*
The first-generation Juggernaut was a GDI artillery walker that entered service during the Firestorm Conflict. Based on a modified Titan frame, the Juggernaut walks on two legs, fairly slowly due to the weight of the three 120mm cannons, it has a third leg that deploys from the rear when it is going to fire. The main legs lock in place and the cannon barrels extend to their full length and it has full 360 degree rotation. While it can't fire while moving, when it is in deployed mode to fire, it has somewhat improved armour as all moving parts are locked and slightly reinforced from the deployed position. While the three cannons are weaker than the Nod's equivalent artillery, it has better area saturation, making it excellent against infantry, plus its use of anti-armour rounds makes it good for anti-armour.

Crew: 3
Passengers: 0
Cargo: 200 lbs
Init: -4
Maneuver: -4
Top Speed: 30 (3) / 40 ft character scale
Defense: 6
Hardness: 20 (25 in deployed mode)
Hit Points: 90
Size: Gargantuan (-2)
Purchase DC: 56
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: 120mm tank cannon x3, fire-control computer, thermal/nightvision for driver, gunner and commander, GPS, military radio, headlights, smoke grenade launchers (2).
Notes: Can't fire while moving, +4 to attack rolls, NBC protection grants +4 to Fort saves, obstacle breaker, transform.
*Rough Terrain Design* - All penalties for rough terrain are reduced by half
*Climbing* - The Juggernaut is able to climb hills and mountains, up to 50 degree incline, with a base Climb skill of +2, with a successful Drive check, the pilot can add half his/her own Climb skill bonus.
*Legs* - The legs are armoured, but can be destroyed. Each leg can be attacked with targeted attacks suffering -3 to attack rolls, requiring 40 points of damage to disable. At 0 hit points the leg is disabled but not destroyed. The Juggernaut can remain standing but if the leg suffers further damage, it is destroyed and the Juggernaut falls over.
*Transform* - As a move equivalent action, the Juggernaut can switch to deployed mode, stop movement and deploys a third leg, extends the barrels of its cannons so it can fire. Takes a move equivalent action to switch back to mobile mode to move again.

*Obstacle Breaker* - Due to the size, weight and armour of the Juggernaut, it can easily smash through obstacles such as low walls, or even into buildings. Obstructions that have a hardness/dr of 10 or less are easily crushed by the Juggernaut, which includes such things as low walls, even small vehicles such as cars. When the vehicle strikes such obstacles, this is considered a ram attack, resolve as normal (d20 page 160) plus deals an additional 3d6 which ignores 10 points of hardness. The Juggernaut only takes 1/4 (one-quarter) damage from any ram or collisions, while a successful Reflex save reducing damage to the vehicle to none.


Weapons

NameDamageCriticalDam TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazineController120mm Tank Cannon x310d12*20ball200 ftSingle80 rds eaGunnerSmoke Grenade Launcher (2)none-none50 ftSemi12 grenadesDriver or commanderStomp3d620bludgeonmelee--Driver

*120mm Cannons*
The cannons can be fired as either a battery (all three granting +3 to attack roll), or as fire-linked (17d12* damage). The loading mechanism that holds a total of 80 rounds, which can hold up to 5 different types of rounds. The 120mm is capable of firing up to 20 range increments in a ballistic manner, particularly with the aid of spotters and laser designators. The laser guided system and firing control system provides a total of +4 to attack rolls.
Saturation: The cannons can be used in saturation mode, firing all the cans in sequence to affect a larger area than normal. If loaded ammunition doesn't have an area of effect, affects 10 ft radius area. Special properties (such as ignoring DR/hardness) only affects targets within a 5 ft radius in the center. Ammunition with an area of effect, has the area increased by 75% (rounded down) and increase Reflex save by +3. Uses 3 rounds of ammunition (one from each gun, single attack).
The stats are for a solid round, with specialty rounds as the following:
APFSDS - Armour Piercing Fin Stabilizing Discarding Sabot is a heavy anti-armour round, ignores 20 points of hardness, increase range incr to 200 ft, deals 8d12, ballistic damage. PDC 14 for 5 rounds.
HEAT - High Explosive Anti-Tank round, deals 6d12 fire damage to target, ignoring 10 points of hardness and damages a 30 foot radius area, Reflex save DC 15 for half. PDC 13 for 5 rounds.
M1028 Anti-Personnel Cannister - Creates a shotgun effect that spreads from the muzzle, deals 5d12 ballistic damage to a 200 foot long, 100 foot wide cone, Reflex save DC 20 for half damage. PDC 13 for 5 rounds.
M908 Obstacle-Reduction Round - A modified HEAT round that replaces the front fuse with a steel nose for penetration. Ignores 15 points of hardness, deals 5d12 fire damage to target and 15 foot radius. If the ability to ignore hardness is 5 or more points greater than the target's hardness, the round penetrates the object and deals its damage to all on the other side, increase Reflex DC by +5. This round is particularly useful against walls and barriers, punching a large hole and clearing the other side of any infantry.

*Stomp*
The Juggernaut can stomp on medium or smaller targets within 15 feet of it, but will typically only stomp on those within its occupied space. Any medium sized or smaller targets that the Juggernaut moves through their space, must make a Reflex save DC 10 + juggernaut pilot's base attack bonus for half damage, failure takes 3d6 points of damage plus are knocked prone.

*Juggernaut A2*
The Juggernaut A2 is a minor upgrade to the Juggernaut and can be applied to the Juggernaut, Behemoth, Juggernaut Mk3 make it more versatile and useful to other organizations when the GDI sold Juggernaut to increase its resources to build newer vehicles. This upgrade includes TOS, ALA, an APS and an improved targeting systems.
Make the following changes to upgrade to an A2:
Increase hit points by 10;
Increase cannon ammunition supply by 25%;
Increase number of smoke grenades by double (24 total)
Add TOS system;
Add ALA system;
Add APS system;
Add upgraded targeting system;
PDC: +1

*TOS* - Tactical Ops System combines GPS, military radio, the targeting system and computer systems to aid in co-ordinating combat with allied units. The Commander can designate up to 5 allies (or allied vehicles), granting them +1 to attacks and a +1 circumstance bonus to Defense against the target the tank is attacking. This bonus stacks with if any of the designated allies (or allied vehicles) also have a TOS system, or any other bonus from abilities or the Aid Other action that increases bonuses to attack while all allies are attacking the same target.

*ALA* - Anti-Laser Aerosol launchers release a cloud covering a 30 foot radius around the vehicle, reducing damage from laser based attacks by 50%. This cloud also grants some concealment of 10% miss chance. The cloud persists for 2d4 rounds, however strong winds of over 30 mph will dissipate the cloud in 2 rounds.

*APS (Active Protection System)* - Against missile weapons that use wired and IR targeting systems, as well as laser guidance, this system imposes a -2 to attack rolls to such weapons when targeting the vehicle.

*Upgraded Targeting* - All weapons suffer only half penalties to attack rolls while the tank is moving, even at full speed, and gain +2 to attack rolls.

*Behemoth*
The Behemoth is an upgraded model of the Juggernaut developed by the Steel Talons in an effort to extend the life and usefulness of the Juggernaut. It moves the control cab to the left side of the frame, and added to the upper rear section is an infantry carrying pod. Carried infantry can fire their weapons from the pod to provide protection against infantry or air units depending on the weapons the infantry are carrying.

Crew: 3
Passengers: 6*
Cargo: 200 lbs
Init: -3
Maneuver: -4
Top Speed: 40 (3) / 50 ft character scale
Defense: 6
Hardness: 25 (30 deployed)
Hit Points: 120
Size: Gargantuan (-2)
Purchase DC: 57
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: 120mm tank cannon x3, fire-control computer, thermal/nightvision for driver, gunner and commander, GPS, military radio, headlights, smoke grenade launchers (2), infantry pod.
Notes: Can't fire while moving, +5 to attack rolls, NBC protection grants +4 to Fort saves, obstacle breaker, transform.
*Rough Terrain Design* - All penalties for rough terrain are reduced by half.
*Climbing* - The Behemoth is able to climb hills and mountains, up to 50 degree incline, with a base Climb skill of +2, with a successful Drive check, the pilot can add half his/her own Climb skill bonus.
*Legs* - The legs are armoured, but can be destroyed. Each leg can be attacked with targeted attacks suffering -3 to attack rolls, requiring 50 points of damage to disable. At 0 hit points the leg is disabled but not destroyed. The Behemoth can remain standing but if the leg suffers further damage, it is destroyed and the Behemoth falls over.
*Transform* - As a move equivalent action, the Behemoth can switch to deployed mode, stop movement and deploys a third leg, extends the barrels of its cannons so it can fire. Takes a move equivalent action to switch back to mobile mode to move again.

*Obstacle Breaker* - Due to the size, weight and armour of the Behemoth, it can easily smash through obstacles such as low walls, or even into buildings. Obstructions that have a hardness/dr of 10 or less are easily crushed by the vehicle, which includes such things as low walls, even small vehicles such as cars. When the Titan strikes such obstacles, this is considered a ram attack, resolve as normal (d20 page 160) plus deals an additional 3d6 which ignores 10 points of hardness. The Titan only takes 1/4 (one-quarter) damage from any ram or collisions, while a successful Reflex save reducing damage to the vehicle to none.

Weapons

NameDamageCriticalDam TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazineController120mm Tank Cannon x310d12* +2d620ball225 ftSingle85 rds eaGunnerSmoke Grenade Launcher (2)none-none50 ftSemi12 grenadesDriver or commanderStomp4d620bludgeonmelee--Driver

*120mm Cannon*
The cannons can be fired as either a battery (all three granting +3 to attack roll), or as fire-linked (17d12* damage). The loading mechanism that holds a total of 80 rounds, which can hold up to 5 different types of rounds. The 120mm is capable of firing up to 20 range increments in a ballistic manner, particularly with the aid of spotters and laser designators. The laser guided system and firing control system provides a total of +5 to attack rolls.
Saturation: The cannons can be used in saturation mode, firing all the cans in sequence to affect a larger area than normal. If loaded ammunition doesn't have an area of effect, affects 10 ft radius area. Special properties (such as ignoring DR/hardness) only affects targets within a 5 ft radius in the center. Ammunition with an area of effect, has the area increased by 75% (rounded down) and increase Reflex save by +3. Uses 3 rounds of ammunition (one from each gun, single attack).
The stats are for a solid round, with specialty rounds as the following:
APFSDS - Armour Piercing Fin Stabilizing Discarding Sabot is a heavy anti-armour round, ignores 20 points of hardness, increase range incr to 200 ft, deals 8d12, ballistic damage. PDC 14 for 5 rounds.
HEAT - High Explosive Anti-Tank round, deals 6d12 fire damage to target, ignoring 10 points of hardness and damages a 30 foot radius area, Reflex save DC 15 for half. PDC 13 for 5 rounds.
M1028 Anti-Personnel Cannister - Creates a shotgun effect that spreads from the muzzle, deals 5d12 ballistic damage to a 200 foot long, 100 foot wide cone, Reflex save DC 20 for half damage. PDC 13 for 5 rounds.
M908 Obstacle-Reduction Round - A modified HEAT round that replaces the front fuse with a steel nose for penetration. Ignores 15 points of hardness, deals 5d12 fire damage to target and 15 foot radius. If the ability to ignore hardness is 5 or more points greater than the target's hardness, the round penetrates the object and deals its damage to all on the other side, increase Reflex DC by +5. This round is particularly useful against walls and barriers, punching a large hole and clearing the other side of any infantry.

*Stomp*
The vehicle can stomp on medium or smaller targets within 15 feet of it, but will typically only stomp on those within its occupied space. Any large sized or smaller targets, including vehicles that the vehicle moves through their space, must make a Reflex save DC 10 + Titan pilot's base attack bonus for half damage, failure takes 4d6 points of damage, ignoring 10 points of hardness/DR, plus are knocked prone.

*Infantry Pod*
This compartment fitted to the top rear section of the vehicle holds 6 troops, with firing ports to allow any infantry weapons, including heavy infantry weapons like machine guns or light rocket launchers. Provides nine-tenths cover to the occupants. All of the troops can exit the pod as a standard action, takes a full round action, while the vehicle is motionless, to enter the pod.


*Juggernaut Mk3*
After GDI discontinued walker technology of the Second Tiberium War, they discovered it was advantageous again, with advances in technology for the Third Tiberium War, with the Juggernaut Mk3 being the only walker in service at the start of the Third Tiberium War . Using the Titan Mk2 frame, improved turret, fire control system and new, larger cannons.

Crew: 3
Passengers: 0
Cargo: 200 lbs
Init: -3
Maneuver: -4
Top Speed: 40 (3) / 50 ft character scale
Defense: 6
Hardness: 25 (30 deployed)
Hit Points: 140
Size: Gargantuan (-2)
Purchase DC: 57
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: 200mm tank cannon x3, fire-control computer, thermal/nightvision for driver, gunner and commander, GPS, military radio, headlights, smoke grenade launchers (2).
Notes: Can't fire while moving, +6 to attack rolls, NBC protection grants +4 to Fort saves, obstacle breaker, transform.
*Rough Terrain Design* - All penalties for rough terrain are reduced by half.
*Climbing* - The vehicle is able to climb hills and mountains, up to 50 degree incline, with a base Climb skill of +2, with a successful Drive check, the pilot can add half his/her own Climb skill bonus.
*Legs* - The legs are armoured, but can be destroyed. Each leg can be attacked with targeted attacks suffering -3 to attack rolls, requiring 50 points of damage to disable. At 0 hit points the leg is disabled but not destroyed. The vehicle can remain standing but if the leg suffers further damage, it is destroyed and the vehicle falls over.
*Transform* - As a move equivalent action, the vehicle can switch to deployed mode, stop movement and deploys a third leg, extends the barrels of its cannons so it can fire. Takes a move equivalent action to switch back to mobile mode to move again.

*Obstacle Breaker* - Due to the size, weight and armour of the vehicle, it can easily smash through obstacles such as low walls, or even into buildings. Obstructions that have a hardness/dr of 10 or less are easily crushed by the vehicle, which includes such things as low walls, even small vehicles such as cars. When the vehicle strikes such obstacles, this is considered a ram attack, resolve as normal (d20 page 160) plus deals an additional 3d6 which ignores 10 points of hardness. The vehicle only takes 1/4 (one-quarter) damage from any ram or collisions, while a successful Reflex save reducing damage to the vehicle to none.

Weapons

NameDamageCriticalDam TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazineController200mm Tank Cannon x312d12*20ball250 ftSingle85 rds eaGunnerSmoke Grenade Launcher (2)none-none50 ftSemi12 grenadesDriver or commanderStomp4d620bludgeonmelee--Driver

*200mm Cannon*
The cannons can be fired as either a battery (all three granting +3 to attack roll), or as fire-linked (19d12* damage). The loading mechanism that holds a total of 85 rounds, which can hold up to 5 different types of rounds. The 200mm is capable of firing up to 20 range increments in a ballistic manner, particularly with the aid of spotters and laser designators. The laser guided system and firing control system provides a total of +5 to attack rolls.
Saturation: The cannons can be used in saturation mode, firing all the cans in sequence to affect a larger area than normal. If loaded ammunition doesn't have an area of effect, affects 15 ft radius area. Special properties (such as ignoring DR/hardness) only affects targets within a 5 ft radius in the center. Ammunition with an area of effect, has the area increased by 75% (rounded down) and increase Reflex save by +3. Uses 3 rounds of ammunition (one from each gun, single attack).
The stats are for a solid round, with specialty rounds as the following:
APFSDS - Armour Piercing Fin Stabilizing Discarding Sabot is a heavy anti-armour round, ignores 25 points of hardness, increase range incr to 300 ft, deals 10d12, ballistic damage. PDC 15 for 5 rounds.
HEAT - High Explosive Anti-Tank round, deals 7d12 fire damage to target, ignoring 12 points of hardness and damages a 30 foot radius area, Reflex save DC 16 for half. PDC 14 for 5 rounds.
M1028 Anti-Personnel Cannister - Creates a shotgun effect that spreads from the muzzle, deals 6d12 ballistic damage to a 200 foot long, 100 foot wide cone, Reflex save DC 21 for half damage. PDC 14 for 5 rounds.
M908 Obstacle-Reduction Round - A modified HEAT round that replaces the front fuse with a steel nose for penetration. Ignores 20 points of hardness, deals 6d12 fire damage to target and 15 foot radius. If the ability to ignore hardness is 5 or more points greater than the target's hardness, the round penetrates the object and deals its damage to all on the other side, increase Reflex DC by +6. This round is particularly useful against walls and barriers, punching a large hole and clearing the other side of any infantry.

*Stomp*
The vehicle can stomp on medium or smaller targets within 15 feet of it, but will typically only stomp on those within its occupied space. Any large sized or smaller targets, including vehicles that the vehicle moves through their space, must make a Reflex save DC 10 + vehicle pilot's base attack bonus for half damage, failure takes 4d6 points of damage, ignoring 10 points of hardness/DR, plus are knocked prone.

*Juggernaut Mk3 Upgrades

Adaptive Armour*
This exclusive upgrade adds some additional armour plating that when activated, greatly improves the  vehicle's durability and survivability. When activated as a move action, the equipped vehicle gains +5 Hardness plus gains bonus hit points equal to 35% of the equipped vehicle's normal max hit points. The vehicle is also immune to EMP attacks even without the Adaptive Armour active. While active, the rate of fire of weapons is reduced 1 step (automatic down to semi, semi down to single, and single down to once every other round), and speed is reduced by 25%. The Adaptive Armour can only remain active for 5+1d4 rounds.
PDC: 34

*Railgun*
Three railguns replaces the cannons on the Juggernaut mk3, giving greater damage and direct line of sight range, but can't fire out to 20 range increments. The railgun only fires solid projectiles which ignore 20 points of hardness/DR, specialty rounds have not been developed for it. Replacement rounds have PDC 19 for 10 rounds. PDC 27 for the weapon.

NameDamageCriticalDam TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazineControllerRailgun15d1220ball300 ftSemi100 rdsGunner

*Upgraded APS* - This is an upgrade to the original Active Protection System, all guided missiles from radar guided, laser or IR guided, smart missiles, all suffer -3 to target the tank while the system is active. Mounts two rapid-fire railguns as part of point defense system against RPGs, rockets and missiles, with a 20% chance to destroy such attacks. PDC 23

*Giraffe*
The Giraffe is a civilian version of any model of the Juggernaut and Behemoth, stripping out the weapons, targeting systems, some of the armour, and mounting a large crane, excavator shovel and heavy saw on extendable arms/booms. Giraffes were used in construction of GDI bases, and sold to civilian groups, particularly to operate in areas near Yellow Zones or those with possible terrorist activity.
Make following changes to any model of Juggernaut and Behemoth to create a Giraffe:
Remove all weapons & smoke grenades;
Reduce hit points by 10;
Reduce Hardness by 5;
Add 4 spotlights on turrets;
Add Crane;
Add Excavation Shovel;
Add Saw;
PDC -2.

*Crane*
Taking up the center of the turret, a large crane with a 50 foot reach, 300 feet of cable, capable of lifting 15 tons while in mobile mode, 40 tons in deployed mode.

*Excavation Shovel*
On the right side of the turret is a boom with a 50 ft reach, able to excavate a 10 ft by 10 ft by 10 ft area of dirt.

*Saw*
On an articulated arm with a 20 ft reach is a large saw, capable of dealing 4d6 slashing damage, ignoring 5 points of hardness/dr.


*Edison HCEV*
The Edison heavy combat engineering vehicle is a modified GDI Giraffe variant of Juggernaut built by Starfleet Engineering Corps, for use in areas where shuttles and anti-grav vehicles can't be used. The Edison looks similar to the Giraffe using a Juggernaut Mk3 hull, but filled with Federation technology, the crane is fitted with advanced tools and can lift heavier weights thanks to the addition of a gravity generator in the hull to give the Edison a heavier base, and also aids in keeping it on the ground in low or fluctuation gravity environments. The excavator boom is replaced with an articulated arm similar to the saw arm, with both the shovel and saw replaced with advanced tools and grapple crawls to hold items. The arms can each be operated by a second crew member other than the one operating the main crane, or each can have their own operator. This allows the Edison to work on 3 different things at the same time if all the items are within reach.
Fitted with sensors that belong on advanced shuttles, replicators to create tools and some materials needed for repairs and projects. The command pod is expanded, with expanded area wrapping around the front of the vehicle with an additional pod on the opposite side which holds bunks, refresher unit and storage for personal storage. Storage pods are around the back of the vehicle. The hull is fitted with polarized hull plating for additional protection as a tougher hull was thought more resistant to dangers of falling debris and rockslides than deflector shields would. Two light phasers are added to the roof and underside of front for additional defense but sees more use as an alternate drilling, cutting or even welding tool in an emergency. Emergency transporters are installed in the event that the vehicle would be destroyed the crew can teleport up to 10 km away.
The entrance hatch is modified with an environmental containment field and an extendable corridor to create an airlock while operating in hostile environments.
Requires a crew of two minimum, a driver and engineer, the passengers can also function as additional crew members.

Crew: 2 minimum
Passengers: 6
Cargo: 2800 lbs
Init: -2
Maneuver: -3
Top Speed: 40 (3) walking / 50 ft character scale, 80 (8) /80 ft character scale using anti-grav system.
Defense: 6
Hardness: 25 (30 deployed) (+5 with polarized hull plating activated)
Hit Points: 140
Size: Gargantuan (-2)
Purchase DC: 57
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: Sensor equivalent to Mech Sensor Class III, fire control computer, thermal/nightvision for crew, GPS, radio transceiver with range of half AU, headlights, crane, replicator, emergency transporter, polarized hull plating, phaser type I x2, gravity generator, anti-grav propulsion, life support system.
Notes: +3 to attack rolls, NBC protection grants +5 to Fort saves, obstacle breaker, transform, +2 Navigate and Spot checks. Equipment provides +4 to Craft Electrical/Mechanical/Structural and Repair checks.
*Rough Terrain Design* - All penalties for rough terrain are reduced by half.
*Climbing* - The vehicle is able to climb hills and mountains, up to 50 degree incline, with a base Climb skill of +2, with a successful Drive check, the pilot can add half his/her own Climb skill bonus.
*Legs* - The legs are armoured, but can be destroyed. Each leg can be attacked with targeted attacks suffering -3 to attack rolls, requiring 50 points of damage to disable. At 0 hit points the leg is disabled but not destroyed. The vehicle can remain standing but if the leg suffers further damage, it is destroyed and the vehicle falls over.
*Transform *- As a move equivalent action, the vehicle can switch to deployed mode, stop movement and deploys a third leg, extends the barrels of its cannons so it can fire. Takes a move equivalent action to switch back to mobile mode to move again.

*Weapons*

NameDamageCriticalDam TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazineControllerPhaser Type 1 (2)1d10-6d1020Fire/Energy500 ftSingle50 shot capacityGunner

*Crane & Repair Tools*
Taking up the center of the turret, a large crane with a 50 foot reach, 300 feet of cable, capable of lifting 15 tons while in mobile mode, 40 tons in deployed mode. The engineer crew member can make repairs to nearby vehicle from the safety of the vehicle's cabin, must be within reach of the crane. The end of the crane also has a replicator end designed to create any tool required to perform the task at hand. Able to repair 2d8 hit points as a full round action, Given enough time, the replicators inside the hull can replicate complete replacement parts as long as they are made of materials that can be replicated. Able to repair up to 300 hit points worth of repairs. If not carrying passengers can increase this to 600 hit points. Additional material can be created with each compound block, weighing 16 lbs, can provided an additional 2 hit points of materials which can be carried as cargo instead of other cargo.

*Repair Arms*
The two arms on the sides that replace the saw and excavator have Dex 14, for combat purposes have Str 18, but can hold 5 tons on their own. Have grasping claws to hold materials. Has the same tools as the Crane.

*Replicator*
The Edison has large replicators built into the hull to allow the engineering crew to create any tools, equipment and materials they need to perform repairs or complete a project.

*Gravity Generator*
This can create a normal gravity inside the vehicle while it operators in low or fluctuating gravity locations, but it can also be used to keep the vehicle on the ground when operating on a low to micro gravity environment, such as on asteroids, or in areas with fluctuating gravity. When stationary, the gravity generator can increase the vehicle's effective weight to create a greater counter weight to allow the crane to lift up to a maximum of 60 tons as long as the ground it is sitting on can support the weight.

*Emergency Transporters*
The Archimedes is fitted with an emergency transporter system that when the hull reaches 0 hit points (while polarized the Archimedes will remain intact but with holes up to -10 hit points) will immediately transport up to 10 living beings inside to a safe location within 10 km (16 miles) away. This can be overridden with a command from a crew member to allow the crew to gather equipment and gear, but the system will re-engage at -5 hit point then again at -10 hit points if the command is overridden again at -5 hit points.

*Polarized Hull Plating Defensive System*
An early defensive system developed for Starfleet in the mid 2100s, before deflector shield technology, a ship would be fitted with hull plating relays that would polarize the hull, strengthening the hull and making it more resistant to damage. It also has the advantage of making the ship more difficult to lock onto with most grappling systems. Activating Polarized Hull Plating takes a standard action, granting +5 to the ships hardness, and as long as the system has power (50% chance of this power not being interrupted) and active before the ship reaches 0 hit points, increases the ship's destruction threshold by 50%, and the ship only loses 1 hit point every 2 rounds. Most ships will have a separate power supply just for this system. Unfortunately a ship can not run this system indefinitely, and can only remain running for a maximum of 30 minutes before requiring at least 10 minutes of being inactive.
PDC: 5 + one half base PDC of starship.

*Anti-Grav System*
The Edison is fitted with an anti-gravity type system, similar to other Federation skimmers and hover craft. Takes a move equivalent action the system engages and the legs pull up against the hull and it can move about hovering between 1 to 10 ft above the ground. Takes another move equivalent action to disengage as the legs lower and the vehicle lowers down.

*Phaser Type 1*
Phasers are the main offensive weapons of the Federation, using nadian based phased energy that fire beams, capable of variable energy output. Usually mounted in a low profile turret to allow greater field of fire. Able to change damage by lowering the number of die to a minimum of 1d10 as a free action once per round. The Type 1 phaser, an earlier model, found on shuttles and other small vehicles or small civilian craft. The phaser has a 50 shot capacity, recharges 1 shot every 1 minute of inactivity. Can be used as a welder or similar to a fusion torch but with a range of 50 feet.
Damage: 6d10
Damage Type: Fire/Energy
Range Increment: 500 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship/Vehicle Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 30
Restriction: Res (+2)


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Awesome machine.


----------



## kronos182

A little late, but 1 version of the Easter Bunny, and a Chocolate Golem.

*The Easter Bunny*
The Easter Bunny is a creature of myth known to many a child. Every year, a small humanoid rabbit travels the globe delivering Easter eggs to lucky kids.
Originally the Easter Bunny judge children, giving them with eggs depending on whether they'd been good or bad in a fashion not dissimilar to Santa Claus. The bunny carries a basket of chocolate eggs, and sneaks into homes of deserving recipients during the night.
In medieval Europe, eating eggs was not allowed during Lent. Just before Lent began, children would go door-to-door begging for eggs. Then, when Lent was over, the eggs were decorated as part of the Easter celebration. The connection between eggs and Easter continued with German Lutherans, and evolved through the Eastern Orthodox Church (who still dye their Easter eggs red), and then spread to the United States in the 18th century, where the Pennsylvania Dutch told tales of the 'Osterhase' - the Easter Hare.
There are other theories about the bunny's origins, of course. Eostre, the Saxon goddess of fertility, had a hare as her companion.
Whatever this magical beast's origins, one thing is known for sure, every year the Easter Bunny delivers brightly-coloured Easter eggs to every good child, wherever they are. Stealthy and quick, legends may vary as to the bunny's exact nature, but like Santa, there's no keeping the Easter Bunny from its vital task!
While generally a good creature, over the years, and thanks to the Cluless virus, the Easter Bunny has had to learn to defend itself from dangers as it attempts to deliver treats to the good children around the world, and even other worlds.
There are typically more than one Easter Bunny, with the exact number unknown, but believed to be around a couple of dozen, to allow them to travel the world and reach all the children. If one Easter Bunny is killed, a new one will appear on the eve before Easter Friday.

*The Easter Bunny*
Type: Humanoid
Size: Small
CR: 12
Hit Points: 20d8
Mas: 20
Init: +6
Speed: 60 ft
Defense:  19 (+1 size, +6 Dex, +2 Natural) +1 Dodge, +1 Dodge vs melee attacks
BAB/Grp: +10/+5 / +11
FS/Reach: 5 ft
Attacks: +16 melee slam (1d4+6), or +16 ranged rock (1d4 bludgeon +2d8 fire, 60 ft)
Full Attack: +16 melee slam (1d4+6) and +11 melee (1d4+3), or +16 ranged rock (1d4 bludgeon +2d8 fire) and +11 ranged rock (1d4 bludgeon +2d8 fire)
Special Attacks: special eggs
Special Qualities: darkvision 120 ft, bag of holding, climbing run, dashing dodge, evasion, fast feet, fast fighting, igniting throw, knock knock, naughty or nice,
Saves: Fort +11, Reflex +15, Will +8
Reputation: +5
Abilities: Str 15, Dex 22, Con 20, Int 15, Wis 15, Cha 16
Skills: Balance +17, Climb +8, Hide +20, Listen +25, Move Silently +25, Search +8, Sleight of Hand +12, Spot +8, Tumble +16
Feats: Dodge, Defensive Martial Arts, Mobility
Possessions: Bag of Holding*

*Combat*
The Easter Bunny tries to avoid combat as much as possible, but will use its speed and mobility to evade attacks, and will throw rocks it keeps in its pockets and bag of holding. It will also use a small collection of special eggs, which don't benefit from the igniting throw ability. It will use a Chocolate Golem (shaped like a bunny), to distract opponents to make its escape with combination of smoke and glitterdust eggs.

*Bag of Holding*
The Easter Bunny caries a bag of holding filled with candy, chocolate, toys and brightly decorated eggs. It also stores it uses to defend itself as the world has become more dangerous. For combat, the Easter Bunny will typically keep 20 eggs, able to draw one as a free action. It will typically have 1 egg that contains a cholate golem that follows its command, 8 smoke eggs (functions as smoke grenades), 3 glitterdust eggs (functions as the spell Glitterdust 60 ft range, 10 ft radius spread, Will DC 15 negate blindness), 5 fireball eggs (function as fireball spell, 5d6 fire, 20 ft radius spread, 60 ft range, Reflex DC 16 for half), 3 wall of force eggs (functions as wall of force, 5 10 ft squares, 5 minutes, thrown up to 60 ft away)
If the Easter Bunny is defeated, the bag will only have 1d6 special eggs that the Easter Bunny hasn't used yet, selected at random, 1d6 toys and 2d12 stones, the bag will disintegrate in 5 rounds after the Easter Bunny's death, leaving the items on the ground.

*Climbing Run*
On its turn while it is moving, the Easter Bunny has a climb speed equal to its normal movement.

*Dashing Dodge*
When the Easter Bunny charges, it doesn't suffer the normal -2 to Defense.

*Evasion*
If the Easter Bunny is subject to an effect that requires a Reflex save to take only half damage, it takes no damage on a successful save, and half damage on a failed save.

*Fast Feet*
The Easter Bunny ignores difficult terrain.

*Fast Fighting*
The Easter Bunny uses Dexterity instead of Strength for attack and damage rolls of its unarmed strikes or any weapon of small or smaller size. In addition, it can roll 2d10 in place of normal damage of any small or smaller sized weapon it is wielding.

*Igniting Throw*
The Easter Bunny can throw objects so quickly that they catch flame, dealing an extra 2d8 fire damage.

*Knock Knock*
No door or lock can bar the Easter Bunny's way. It can cast knock at will. This trait otherwise works like the spell, but the Easter Bunny can cast it at will, and no loud knock emanates from the object.

*Naughty or Nice*
At the start of its turn, the Easter Bunny can open its senses to peer into the souls of those around it. Until the end of its next round, the Easter Bunny knows the alignment of any humanoid within 60 ft of it that is not behind total cover, but not the identities of these humanoids.


*Chocolate Golem*
Chocolate golems are large sized creations made from chocolate with a basin of molten chocolate in its belly, kept hot by the infusion of a magmatic elemental spirit. While typically in the shape of a large rabbit, any shape the creator desires can be used. When subjected to intense heat, the golem tends to slow down.

*Chocolate Golem*
Type: Construct
Size: Large
CR: 9
Hit Points: 14d10+20, 120 hp
Mas: -
Init: -1
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 14 (-1 size, -1 Dex, +6 Natural)
BAB/Grp: +10/ +15
FS/Reach: 5 ft
Attacks: 2 slams +15 melee (2d10+5 ea)
Special Attacks: Chocolate breath
Special Qualities: darkvision 60 ft, construct traits, immutable form, SR 15, DR 5/+1, magic weapons, fire susceptibility, cold strengthening
Saves: Fort +4, Reflex +3, Will +2
Abilities: Str 20, Dex 9, Con -, Int 3, Wis 8, Cha 1
Skills: +4 Listen, +3 Search, +4 Spot

*Combat*
The Chocolate Golem will lead combat with its chocolate breathe, trying to hit as many targets at once, then moves in and strikes with its fists. It has 2 slam attacks each round.

*Immutable Form*
The Chocolate golem is immune to any spell or effect that would alter its form.

*Magic Weapons*
The golem's slam attacks and chocolate breath are considered magical weapons.

*Fire Susceptibility*
If the chocolate golem is subjected to fire damage, its form partially melts, halving its speed until the next turn.

*Cold Strengthening*
If the chocolate golem is subjected to cold damage, it gains +5 to DR and melee attacks deal double damage, but can't use its chocolate breath, until the end of next turn.

*Chocolate Breath (Su)*
The chocolate golem exhales a 60 foot long, 5 foot wide line of melted chocolate from its mouth. Each creature must make a Reflex save DC 17, or be covered in hot chocolate, taking 6d6 fire damage, with a successful save for half damage and not covered in chocolate. Usable once every 1d6 rounds (fire attacks shortens time by one round per attack).
A creature covered in chocolate must use their action to wipe off the chocolate before it hardens. If the creature ends its turn while covered in the chocolate, the chocolate hardens and the creature becomes incapacitated, blinded, can't breathe, move or speak.
Another creature can attack and destroy the chocolate coating, which has a Defense of 14, 15 hit points. Half of all slashing, piercing, ballistic damage to the chocolate coating is dealt to the creature trapped inside. Once the chocolate is reduce to 0 hit points, the creature is freed and this effect ends for that creature.


----------



## kronos182

*Maquis*

The Maquis is a resistance group, or terrorists, depending on who you talk to. In the Star Trek Prime Timeline universe, they fight against the Cardassian Union after their homes were given to the Cardassian Union in the Demilitarized Zone between the Federation of Planets and Cardassian Union. While they primarily fought against the Cardassians, they also fought the Federation for abandoning them. When the Cardassian Union joined the Dominion, the Dominion wiped out the Maquis, with very few survivors taking to hiding.
Thanks to the Cluless Virus, the Maquis have a second life, with some still living on the same planets, and others grabbing up as much technology, weapons and ships they could from the chaos. After the chaos, the Cardassian Union and the Federation mostly ignored the Demilitarized Zone, which suited the Maquis as they were able to fortify their planets and later petitioned to be recognized as an independent state. They've worked deals with other governments to help legitimize their independence and some members offer services as couriers, thanks to their background smuggling weapons and supplies during their fight against the Cardassians.

A second faction of Maquis exists, that has been building up an arsenal in secret, still attacking Cardassian forces and occasionally the Federation as well. They send some of their captured weapons, ships and other technologies to the Maquis homes, after modifications to hide where it came from. This group has learned many lessons from having been destroyed before and working even more in secret than before. They've gotten quite good at using other technologies and their advantages over that from their own universe. They particularly like using the different hyperspace systems out there from the Stargate Universe, Star Wars and Babylon 5 universes, which allows them to strike and escape undetected, or at least incredibly difficult to track.

*Game Hooks*
If the players are sympathetic to the Maquis, they may be approached by Maquis members to help obtain technologies and other supplies to help their planets. After doing multiple missions they may even be trusted with doing missions for the second faction, including attacking the Cardassian Union or Federation.

Players that are members of the Federation of Planets, or allied with Starfleet, may be approached to spy on Maquis planets looking for terrorist activities, or hunt down members of the second faction. They may even used to transport relief supplies to the more poorer Maquis planets, or act as third party negotiators or mediators between them and the Maquis

Similar missions can be found from the Cardassian Union or Dominion. These two groups may even hire the players to raid and sabotage Maquis ships, facilities and planets, even assassination of key members.


----------



## Hinthas

Anybody try to stat out any of the stuff from Deep Rock Galactic? The Hurricane Missile Launcher seems to be interesting. 






						Hurricane Missile Launcher Gunner Deep Rock Galactic - Bing video
					






					www.bing.com
				





Or the hand attached Reinforced Power Drills?


----------



## kronos182

Hinthas said:


> Anybody try to stat out any of the stuff from Deep Rock Galactic? The Hurricane Missile Launcher seems to be interesting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hurricane Missile Launcher Gunner Deep Rock Galactic - Bing video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.bing.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or the hand attached Reinforced Power Drills?
> View attachment 156931



No one has, but if you got a link to a website with more info, will look into it


----------



## Hinthas

Will this help?








						"Hurricane" Guided Rocket System
					

The "Hurricane" Guided Rocket System is an unlockable primary weapon for the Gunner. It is a portable missile silo/rocket launcher with tracking software, allowing for its missiles to be manually guided. It consists of 9 rocket pods in the front, a large drum on the side that feeds missiles into...




					deeprockgalactic.fandom.com


----------



## Hinthas

I just found this.





						Spider Tank watchdogs - Bing video
					






					www.bing.com
				













						Spider Tank (Digital Trip)
					

Spider Tank is one of the five Digital Trips featured in Watch Dogs. The player is sent over the Mad Mile district of Chicago in a Spider Tank. The player has to complete specific goals and objectives in a fixed amount of time, while taking out cops and marksman-occupied helicopters before they...




					watchdogs.fandom.com


----------



## marcoasalazarm

The firepower in DRG is crazy.


----------



## kronos182

View attachment Ferengi_D%27vor.webp

*D'Vor*
The D'Vor freighter is a Ferengi design from the mid 2200s to mid 2300s, with classic Ferengi insect design, with a rounded body, forward section that looks like a pair of mandibles, large crescent rear section that contains the impulse and warp nacelles incorporated into the design. It has ample cargo space, easily modifiable and mounts a potent mining laser that has a setting designed to cut and extract raw latnium more efficiently than any other mining laser on the market. The basic D'Vor comes with one 5 person transporter and a large cargo transporter, capable of atmospheric flight and landing, with two large cargo doors, a shuttle bay that can hold a large cargo shuttle. Can operate with a crew as small as 3, but optimal crew is 12, and depending on modifications, can carry up to another 100 passengers depending on how much cargo is sacrificed. Medical facilities are minimal.
While the original design stopped being produced in the mid 2300s, updated versions were produced, and some ships remained in service for over a century. The ships were highly modifiable, making them a favourable craft for many merchants and some pirates.

*D'Vor Freighter (PL6-7)*
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: freighter
Size: Colossal  (-8)
Tactical Speed: 3500 ft
Defense: 7
Flat-Footed Defense: 5
Autopilot Defense: 9
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 20d20 (400 HP), 500 HP shields
Initiative Modifier: +2
Pilot's Class Bonus: +3
Pilot's Dex Modifier: +2
Gunner's Attack Bonus: +2
Length: 195 ft
Weight: 310 tons
Targeting System Bonus: +0
Crew: 3-12 (trained +4)
Passenger Capacity: 10-100
Cargo Capacity: 380 tons
Grapple Modifier: +16
Base PDC: 50, within Ferengi space or allies 40-45.
Restriction: Lic (+1)

Attack:
Phaser -6 ranged (2d10-10d10) or
Photon Torpedo +6 ranged (3d20-12d20)

Attack of Opportunity:

Standard PL(6-7) Design Spec: Agile Ships (+1 Dodge), Easy to Repair (Repair DC -4, -25% time), Shield Dependent, food replicator, fast shield regeneration, mining laser, latninum extractor
Engines: thrusters, ion engine Warp Drive (max warp 3.5, 700 light year range)
Armour: polymeric
Defense Systems: Shields, autopilot
Sensors: Class III
Communications: radio transceiver, subspace transceiver
Weapons: phaser (equivalent to Type 3), photon torpedo (10 torpedoes)
Grappling Systems: tractor beam

*Agile Ships*
All Star Trek ships are more agile for their size, gaining a +1 Dodge bonus to Defense as long as the ship moves.

*Easy to Repair*
Due to the nature of the technology in this universe, especially Federation or Borg technology, all repairs have DC reduced by -4, and time reduced by 25%.

*Shield Dependent*
Star Trek ships have powerful shields, having the equivalent of Deflector Shields (d20 Future pg 42) and provide bonus HP against all attacks equal to 20 HP / starship HD + 25% HD, for example, a ship with 5 HD (100 HP) will have shields with 125 HP. However as they have developed incredible powerful shields, they are a bit lacking in the armour department, suffering -2 hit dice per category and subtype. There are a few exceptions to this rule, being Klingon, Dominion and Hirogen ships which have standard hit dice for their subtype and category, with a few notable other ships, such as the Defiant class.

*Fast Shield Regeneration*
The shields automatically regenerate at a rate of 10 HP per round without any action of the crew. When the crew actively restores the shields, doubles the number of HD normally would restore (HD equal to Intelligence modifier).

*Latinum Extractor*
When mining latinum, increases the rate of cutting through material to reach the latinum by 50% and extracts up to 1 ton per round.

*Phaser Type 3*
Phasers are the main offensive weapons of the Federation, using nadian based phased energy that fire beams, capable of variable energy output. Usually mounted in a low profile turret to allow greater field of fire. Able to change damage by lowering the number of die to a minimum of 2d10 as a free action once per round. The Type 3 phaser was available on civilian ships.
Damage: 10d10
Damage Type: Fire/Energy
Range Increment: 5000 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Minimum Ship Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 33
Restriction: Res (+2)

*Mining Laser*
This laser is designed to slowly and precisely cut into asteroids to break them up or expose materials of interest to the mining ship. As a full round action, a ship with a mining laser, after making a Knowledge: Earth and Life Sciences check DC 16 and an attack roll to strike a Defense 15, +1 per 5 points over the DC succeeded by, able to cut through up to 10 feet of most asteroids (rock, common metals such as nickle, iron, etc), 20 feet through ice comets. Through asteroids made of denser metals, cuts through 5 feet per full round. The laser has a range increment of 2000 ft, out to a maximum of 10,000 ft. If the ship is moving faster than 1000 ft, suffers -1 to attack rolls per 500 ft over 1000 ft the ship is moving that round. If used a weapon, the mining laser deals 6d20 energy damage, ignoring 20 points of hardness, but suffers -4 to attack rolls, as it can only fire in a 60 degree arc in front of the ship with a rate of fire of single, but downwards up to 80 degrees (almost straight down from the base of the split in the front of the ship).

*Photon Torpedo*
Photon torpedoes are anti-matter weapons with variable yields. These weapons usually draw their anti-matter from the equipped ship's own anti-matter supplies. These torpedoes require special containment and feeding systems to load and unload the anti-matter after a fight.
 At its lowest setting, the torpedo can do 3d20 to a single target, or deal this damage to a 2000 ft square, and can increase damage by 1 die up to a maximum of 12d20, but reduce the maximum radius by 100 ft per die increase, Reflex save DC 19 for half damage when set for an area.. The damage can be to the maximum radius, or to a single target. These weapons are very dangerous in an atmosphere and are usually banned from planetary use except in special circumstances. If used in a planetary atmosphere, deals damage to an area +50% greater, and if set for a single target, deals half damage to a 100 ft area, and Reflex saves in an atmosphere is increased to 21 for half damage. If the ship loses all power while in battle, there is a 50% chance that a loaded torpedo loses containment and it detonates, dealing damage to the equipped ship, ignore its armour hardness.
Damage: varies
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: -
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 31
Restriction: Mil (+3)

*D'Vor 2300*
This is an upgraded version with a faster warp drive, shields have improved regeneration over previous models, but otherwise remains the same with minor updates to keep up with the times.
Make the following changes:
Increase Warp Speed to 4;
Warp Range is 750 light years;
Fast Shield Regen 15 HP/round.
PDC: +1


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Perfect.


----------



## kronos182

A first generation Federation Starfleet Mobile Suit

*Atlas, Starfleet Mobile Suit*
The Atlas was developed as an experiment by Starfleet for their Engineering Corp, and while it did prove fairly useful, the times it proved to be more of an advantage over other vehicles didn't warrant the cost. After a few encounters with forces fielding mobile suits, Starfleet pushed the xxx through combat trails and it proved fairly effective as a multi-environmental combat unit. Unfortunately it does require special maintenance and training, making its presence in Starfleet's combat forces small, but effective.
Starfleet engineers based the Atlas on the RGM-79 GM mobile suit, of which they were able to obtain many examples for study. While not quite as heavily armoured as the RGM-79, it has the added bonus of shielding technology. While a full shield isn't possible while operating on the ground, it carries a physical shield which can project a single directional shield from its surface. While flying or operating in space, a standard shield projector takes over, but the hand shield easily functions as a backup if the shields fail. The Atlas also makes use of more efficient Federation power technology, which allows it to carry more energy weapons and power them more efficiently. It carries a hand held phaser, scaled for its size, which quickly recharges once in its holding port on its back. It's slightly faster and more maneuverable than the RGM-79, but isn't as physically strong, although it does have improved superstructure using common materials found within Federation space.
The Atlas comes equipped with a hand held phaser rifle type weapon, the head mounts several lighter phasers used as either anti-personnel weapons or as point defense system. As previously mentioned, the primary defense is a shield generator, protecting the Atlas from virtually all types of attacks. The legs mount impulse engines based on shuttles to give it flight capabilities and can fly in space, although not quickly, with an optional backpack unit with additional impulse thrusters for greater speed.  Additional weapons can be equipped in the form of a shoulder mounted mini-photon torpedo launchers, or a single shoulder launcher, similar to an old style bazooka, can be carried that fires regular photon torpedoes.
Starfleet has modified a warp capable shuttle that can carry the Atlas to other systems, which after deploying the Atlas can fight and provide support. Starfleet is considering making the next generation mobile suit warp capable, but making a warp core small enough with small enough warp nacelles a bit difficult, but they are hopeful with other new mobile suit technologies. The Atlas can use other mech handheld weapons designed for its size, and with a little work, it can charge the power systems to such weapons.


*Atlas*
Size: Gargantuan (59 Ft) (-4)
Bonus Hit Points: 200
Superstructure: Duranium
Hardness: 25
Armour: Titanium Alloy
Bonus to Defense: +2 (+5 armour -4 size +1 Dex) /+8 (+5 armour +6 shield -4 size +1 Dex)
Armour Penalty: -4
Reach: 15 ft
Strength Bonus: +16
Dexterity Bonus: +2
Speed: 60 ft, 150 ft fly (average), 3500 ft space
Purchase DC: 50

Slots
Helmet Oracle Targeting System (+2)
Visor Class V Sensors
Cranium Type 4 Phaser Rifle Defense System
Back Shield Generator
Left Arm shield
Left Hand 1
Right Arm space skin
Right Hand 1
Shoulders 1
Shoulders 1
Back 1
Torso and Belt Cockpit
Left Leg Flight System
Right Leg Flight System
Boots Zero-G Stabilizer
Comm System

Standard Package Features: Type 4 Phase Rifle defense system, weapon recharge system
Bonuses: -2 attack, darkvision 180 ft, +6 Navigate & Spot
Weapons: Type 4 Phaser rifle 1d10-5d10 100 ft S/A, or
Type 3 ship Phaser Rifle +0 ranged, 2d10-10d10 250 ft/4000 ft, s, or
Slam +8 melee 2d8+8 blud, 20, 15 ft reach

*Type 4 Phaser Rifle TNG+ Era Defense System*
This system uses the Type 4 phaser rifle as a base, giving it an anti-personnel weapon, but can also act as a point defense system. When used as a point defense system, its locked in at 4d10 points of damage against anything getting within 100 ft of Atlas, and has a 20% chance of destroying any missiles, rockets or launched grenades.

*Type 4 Phaser Rifle (TNG+ Era PL 6, Personal Firearms Proficiency)*
Damage: 1d10, 2d10, 3d10, 4d10, 5d10
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Energy/Fire
Range Increment: 100 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi, Auto (bolt mode)
Notes: Stun setting DC 17 (failed save by more than 5 rendered unconscious for 1d4 hours, successful save Stunned, otherwise stunned for 1d4 rounds). Light stun setting on a successful Fort save DC only Dazes target for 2 rounds, a failed save Stuns target for 1d4 round.
Each damage setting above 1d8 uses 1 extra charge, thus a 3d8 shot uses 3 charges, stun setting uses 1 charge.
Can be used as a cutting torch, uses 1 charge per minute of cutting (if used for less than 1 minute, 1 charge is still used).
Disintegration Setting - This setting is designed a target up to a medium sized creature (typical humanoid), uses 5 charges, requires the target to make a Fort save DC 28 or be disintegrated. A successful save deals 7d10 damage, if this is enough damage to kill/reduce to 0 hit points, target is disintegrated.
Beam Width - The phaser can change the width of the beam, however doing so reduces range. Beam can be set to 5 foot wide line, reduces range to maximum of 5 range increments but uses an extra charge for each power setting, Reflex save DC attack roll, or 30 foot wide cone out to 60 feet long Reflex save DC 15.
Expanding Energy Pulse - This setting creates a large bolt that expands out to just over 3 feet shortly after it is fired, but has shorter range but is able to strike multiple targets along its path. The pulse will strike anything along its path, out to only 5 range increments, Reflex save DC attack roll, but if used in narrow spaces, such as standard ship corridors, Reflex saves suffer -2. Uses up 3 additional charges per setting, fire rate of single. Additionally, the air along the path the pulse takes is heated for 2d6 rounds afterwards, and anyone passing through the area must save against as if they where in a severely hot area, Fort Save DC 15 or suffer 1d4 hit points.
Bolt Mode - Instead of firing a beam, the Type 4 can be set to fire a concentrated bolt of energy, this allows for full automatic rate of fire, but suffers -1 to attack rolls.

*Flight System*
This flight system is based on impulse engines used in atmosphere and in space, although it crawls along in space. Grants the mech 150 ft fly speed (average maneuverability), it can reach orbit, slowly, and fly in space at 3500 ft.

*Shield Generator*
The mech is equipped with a shield generator, however it is only useable while flying or in space. Provides a shield with 500 hit points, regenerates at a rate of 10 HP per round it doesn't take damage.

*Phaser Type 3 Mobile Suit Rifle*
This weapon is a ship based Phaser Type 3 that has been packed into a rifle form, appearing similar to a TNG era Type 3 phaser rifle. Able to change damage by lowering the number of die to a minimum of 2d10 as a free action once per round. It has an internal ammunition source which is recharged when attached to the mobile suit's holster.
Damage: 10d10
Damage Type: Fire/Energy
Range Increment: 250 ft on land, 4000 ft space
Rate of Fire: Semi
Magazine: 40 internal
Purchase DC: 34
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Notes: When docked in the holster on the mech, recharges at a rate of 1 charge per round.

*Duranium (PL6)*
Duranium is an extremely strong metallic substance used in alloys for hull construction of starships and space stations. It became well used in the Federation in the 2200s although some ships were still using Ditanium to save on costs and for ships that wouldn't see combat or small craft.
Hardness: 25
Tactical Speed Penalty -500 ft (-1 squar)
Weight: One-tenth the weight of the starship (rounded down)
Base Purchase Modifier: 15 + one-half base purchase DC of the starship. Found only within Federation and other major Star Trek societies.

*Shield*
The mech carries a modified Bastion Tactical Shield that is treated to also act as a heat shield for planetary re-entry. This makes the shield heat resistant. All fire damage taken from atmospheric entry is halved. If the mech equipped with this shield is struck while the shield is being used from a non-sneak attack or from a flanking opponent, the mech has fire resistance 15. The shield also has a single direction forcefield that extends from the shield to provide some additional protection but only in the direction the shield is facing. The shield provides 150 hit points. If an attack would strike the mech and beats the Defense by 5 or less, the damage is dealt to the shield's forcefield instead. The shield also provides a +2 cover bonus to Reflex against area effects. The forcefield only replenishes hit points when not in use at a rate of 10 hit points per round.
Equipment Slots: 1, hand or arm
Activation: None
Range Increment: Touch
Target: You
Duration: Persistent
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 8 + one-quarter the mech's base purchase DC
Restriction: Mil (+3)


*Shoulder Micro Photon Torpedo (Optional)*
This shoulder mounted pod holds a two tube micro photon torpedo launcher, giving the mech some heavy fire power. The torpedoes are preloaded at 6d20 points of damage to a single target. Holds 12 micro photon torpedoes. The two launches allows for fire-linking, or semi-automatic fire.
Equipment Slots: 1, shoulder
Activation: attack
Range Increment: -, 1000 ft atmosphere
Target: single target
Duration: Instant
Saving Throw: None
Purchase DC: 34
Restriction: Mil (+3)

Micro Photon torpedoes smaller, and weaker versions of the standard photon torpedoes, typically used on smaller craft, such as attack craft or shuttles and runabouts modified to launch
torpedoes. Unlike normal photon torpedoes, these weapons carry their own anti-matter supply, and have a little less flexibility in their destructive yields.
 At its lowest setting, the torpedo can do 2d20 damage to a 1000 ft square, and can increase damage by 1 die up to a maximum of 6d20 to a single target, but reduce the maximum radius by 100 ft per die increase, Reflex save DC 19 for half damage when set for an area. These weapons are very dangerous in an atmosphere and are usually banned from planetary use except in special circumstances. If used in a planetary atmosphere, deals damage to an area +50% greater, and if set for a single target, deals half damage to a 100 ft area, and Reflex saves in an atmosphere is increased to 21 for half damage.
Damage: varies
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: -
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 33
Restriction: Mil (+3)

*Photon Torpedo Launcher*
This weapon is similar to shoulder rocket launchers or bazookas, this weapon fires standard photon torpedoes, each set 10d20, affecting a 100 ft radius area, Reflex DC 19 for half damage. In an atmosphere increase area to 150 ft. It carries 3 photon torpedoes.
Equipment Slots: 2 hand held
Activation: Attack
Range Increment: -, 2000 ft atmosphere
Area: 100 ft radius burst
Target: Single target within 20,000 ft
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: Reflex DC 19 for half damage in blast radius, not counting target struck.
Purchase DC: 32 for launcher
Restriction: Mil (+3)

*Photon Torpedo*
Photon torpedoes are anti-matter weapons with variable yields. These weapons usually draw their anti-matter from the equipped ship's own anti-matter supplies. These torpedoes require special containment and feeding systems to load and unload the anti-matter after a fight.
 At its lowest setting, the torpedo can do 3d20 to a single target, or deal this damage to a 2000 ft square, and can increase damage by 1 die up to a maximum of 12d20, but reduce the maximum radius by 100 ft per die increase, Reflex save DC 19 for half damage when set for an area.. The damage can be to the maximum radius, or to a single target. These weapons are very dangerous in an atmosphere and are usually banned from planetary use except in special circumstances. If used in a planetary atmosphere, deals damage to an area +50% greater, and if set for a single target, deals half damage to a 100 ft area, and Reflex saves in an atmosphere is increased to 21 for half damage. If the ship loses all power while in battle, there is a 50% chance that a loaded torpedo loses containment and it detonates, dealing damage to the equipped ship, ignore its armour hardness.
Damage: varies
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: -
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 31
Restriction: Mil (+3)

*Impulse Thruster Pack*
This backpack unit is fitted with impulse engines, give the mech improved speed. Increases atmospheric speed by +100 ft, increases space speed by +1000 ft. If the mech's main flight systems are inoperable, the mech only has an atmospheric speed of 100 ft (poor), space speed of 2000 ft.
Equipment Slots: 2 back
Activation: Free action
Range: Personal
Target: you
Duration: Persistent
Saving Throw: none
Purchase DC: 13 + one-quarter of mech's base purchase.


*Atlas Carrier*
This ship is a modified Type 8 shuttle that is modified to dock with the Atlas and transport it between planets and other systems without the use of larger starships. Behind the cockpit is a docking clamp and airlock that connects to the chest of the Atlas to allow the pilot to board the carrier. The warp engines are beefed up, and it comes armed with a single Type 4 phaser. It can also carry additional weapons and ammunition for the Atlas which are carried in an underside cargo section. Usually carries enough fuel to travel across a Sol sized solar system four times, or travel about 45 light years at a partly warp 4.5. It is also fitted with emergency transporter that are only used if the shuttle is about to be destroyed, with a range of 240,000 miles (orbiting shuttle to planet), although full transporters could be installed.
Make the following changes to Type 8 Shuttle to Atlas Carrier:
Passenger Capacity: 1 (Atlas pilot typically)
Cargo Capacity: 500 lbs plus up to 2 Atlas handheld weapons plus 2 reloads for Micro photo torpedo launcher and Photon Torpedo launcher
Atlas Dock & Airlock
Base PDC: 50
Engines: Warp Drive (max warp 4.5, 45 light year range)


----------



## Lord Zack

I don't think the GM is advanced enough to serve as a template for a Starfleet mobile suit. Really, it's a flawed mobile suit whose only advantage, by the end of the war, is that the Federation had enough industrial capacity to produce enough of them to overwhelm the Zeon forces. If a group had a choice between a GM and a Dom due to price concerns, I think they'd more often than not choose the Dom, despite the Dom only having a single, weak beam weapon. The Federation has several generations of more advanced mass-production models: the Galbaldy Beta, GM II, and Hizack; the GM III and Jegan; the G-Cannon, Heavygun and late-type Jegan; etc. Though technically how easy a mobile suit is to obtain is moot- all they need is data and then they can set up computer simulations to study.

Otherwise, I do like it.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

It’s a beginning. Do you imagine how crazy the Freedom-class Gundams would be if they had Trek tech in them?


----------



## Lord Zack

Still I think the original GM is a bit too primitive a start. Though, why pick just one model anyway?


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> Still I think the original GM is a bit too primitive a start. Though, why pick just one model anyway?



Yes, the GM is quite primitive, which means it's easy to study, replicate, then experiment from. The UFP was looking at the project from an Engineering Corp point of view, not combat. They just happened to throw it into combat without much difficulty.
You have to admit though, the GM makes for a good base unit for an engineering mech. It's simple, not expensive, in theory can develop special purpose tools for it easily. It was what the UFP wanted for their Engineering Corps.
Combat, yeah, there are a lot of better models, but obtaining undamaged or uncorrupted information on better ones may not be easy (who wants others to easily get the data on your latest war machines, not anyone smart), plus the Federation probably has some treaties with several of the mobile suit using parties, so stealing the tech isn't good unless you're REALLY good at not getting caught. Start with an model that can probably buy or license build.. then you steal some info on more advanced models and work your way from what you can legally build up to the more advanced (which for the Federation wouldn't be hard, technically). 

Once I get more suits made, more Fed, maybe even Klingon and Romulan suits...


----------



## Lord Zack

I think just using the warp sled from the Danube-class runabout would be simpler than having an entire custom shuttle for warp travel. It's already meant to be modular.


----------



## kronos182

Lord Zack said:


> I think just using the warp sled from the Danube-class runabout would be simpler than having an entire custom shuttle for warp travel. It's already meant to be modular.



Hmm.. you're right.. next one!


----------



## kronos182

A Galactic Empire NPC, a pilot of the TIE/sk Striker.. served at Scarif (an alternate that wasn't at Scarif during the events of Rogue One)

*Duchess*
Duchess is an Imperial pilot during the Galactic Civil War that flew a TIE/sk Striker, stationed on Scarif. She's of average height with light skin, shoulder-length brown hair. She was a skilled pilot in an atmosphere more so than in space, making her an excellent choice for the TIE Striker. Her fighter was modified with an afterburner system and additional armour plating. She's quite skilled at using air currents and the afterburners to evade enemy fire.

*Duchess, TIE Pilot (Ordinary Fast 4/Dedicated 3)*
Type: Human. Female
Size: Medium
CR: 4
Hit Points: 40 hp (4d8+4 plus 3d6+6)
Mas: 13
Init: +4
Speed: 30 ft (30 ft)
Defense: 24 (Class +7, +4 Dex, +3 equipment armour)
BAB/Grp: +5 / +6
FS/Reach: 5 ft/ 5 ft
Attacks: +6 melee unarmed strike (1d3+1 nonlethal), +9 ranged blaster pistol (3d8, 20x2, fire, 40 ft, 50 box)
Special Attacks: Co-Ordinate Attack
Special Qualities: Co-Ordinate Defense, Formation Flying, Atmospheric Flier, Burn Dodger
Allegiances: Galactic Empire
Saves: Fort +3, Reflex +7, Will +3
Reputation: +3
Abilities: Str 12, Dex 18, Con 13, Int 10, Wis 11, Cha 10
Occupation: Military (Knowledge Tactics, Pilot)
Skills: Balance +5, Computer Use +5, Drive +4, Knowledge Tactics +6, Jump +2, Listen +4, Hide +6, Move Silently +6, Navigate +3, Pilot +11, Profession (Soldier) +4, Read/write Common, Search +4, Spot +5, Survival +4, Tumble +5 
Feats: Simple Weapons Proficiency, Light Armour Proficiency, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Starship Operation (Ultralight), Starship Gunnery, Starship Dodge, Starship Strafe, Starship Mobility
Possessions: TIE Pilot Armour, Blaster Pistol, 3 power packs, commlink (military radio),

*Combat*
Duchess is a terror in the skies of any planet, taking to the sky like any winged predator, using winds to her advantage. She is also skilled in using her fighter's afterburner system to evade enemy fire. She prefers attacking from a higher altitude and diving down on her targets, and leading them into areas with high wind conditions, such as near mountains, canyons and even built up urban areas with lots of tall buildings with the wind tunnels that can form between them.

*Imperial Indoctoration*
Due to the physical and mental conditioning members of the Imperial academies receive, graduates are conditioned and are incredibly loyal to the Empire and the Emperor. Imperials gain +1 to saves against fear and +1 to all Cha checks related to their allegiance: Galactic Empire.

*Co-Ordinate Attack*
When the TIE Pilot is part of a wing made up of other TIE Pilots, each TIE pilot successfully using the Aid Other action to increase the wing commander's attack roll also adds half their weapon damage, similar to fire-linked weapons. This is due to the pilots training to work together for concentrated attacks.

*Co-Ordinate Defense*
Not only is TIE pilot training help to co-ordinate their attacks, but also for their defense. Instead of the normal +1 cover bonus to the wing commander's Defense, adds the normal +1 plus an additional +1 per 2 wingman in the wing.

*Formation Flying*
Due to their extensive training in flying in groups and co-ordinating their movements, allowing them to move in large groups. TIE pilots can create a wing of up to 8 TIE fighters of the same type. However for each craft above the standard four increases any Pilot checks DC's for maneuvers by +1.

*Atmospheric Flier*
Duchess gains a +1 to attack rolls, Defense and Pilot checks while in a planetary atmosphere. She ignores half penalties to Pilot checks caused by high winds and other environmental conditions that involve wind, such as tornadoes, etc. If she performs any maneuvers while near such conditions, she gains a +4 to Pilot checks while performing such maneuvers, like Jinking while in windy conditions.

*Burn Dodger*
While piloting a ship with an afterburner system, she gains a +2 Dodge bonus to her ship's Defence instead of the normal +1. Plus if she performs a Sideswipe maneuver, she can use the afterburner system, which adds +4 to the Pilot check DC for both her and her target, and if Duchess succeeds, the damage modifier to the target ship is 1/2 instead of 1/4, while her ship only suffers the normal 1/4 collision multiplier.

*Duchess' TIE/sk Striker*
The TIE/sk Striker that Duchess pilots is fairly standard except it has additional armour plating and an afterburner system installed.
Make the following changes to a standard TIE/sk Striker to make Duchess's TIE/sk Striker:
Increase Hit Die to 8d20 (160 hp) (normally 7d20 , 140 hp);
Increase Hardness to 22 (normally 20);
Add Hydrogen Injectors (+1000 ft space, 500 ft atmosphere, afterburn maneuver only).
PDC: +2, Unique


----------



## kronos182

Couple of average NPCs that can be useful especially in apocalypse conditions. 

*Fernando*
Fernando is a 6 foot tall, 35 year old white male, with a large pot belly, but deceptively strong, short reddish-brown hair and short beard. He worked as an electrician for many years. He spends spare time building small items and structures, such as small electronic items, simple tools, sheds, etc.

*Fernando (Strong Ord 1/Smart Ord 2)*
Type: Human, Male
Size: Medium
CR: 1
Hit Points: 1d8+1 plus 2d6 +2, 17 hp
Mas: 15
Init: +1
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 15 (+1 Dex +2 Class +1 equipment, +1 Def)
BAB/Grp: +2 / +5
FS/Reach: 5 ft / 5 ft
Attacks: +5 melee wrench (1d6+3 bludgeon)
Special Qualities: Physique Enhancement, Athleticism, Endurance Training
Saves: Fort +3, Reflex +1, Will +2
Reputation: +0
Occupation: Blue Collar (Craft Electrical, Craft Mechanical, Repair)
Abilities: Str 16, Dex 12, Con 12, Int 14, Wis 11, Cha 8
Skills: Balance +3, Climb +5, Computer Use +6, Craft (Electronic) +9, Craft (Mechanical) +7, Craft (Structural) +4, Disable Device +4, Drive +5, Knowledge (Physical Sciences) +6, Listen +4, Profession +6, Repair +9, Search +6, Spot +4
Feats:  Simple weapons proficiency, Improved Damage Threshold, Gearhead, Alertness
Possessions: Heavy wrench, masterwork electrical and mechanical tool kids, work clothes, safety shoes, hard hat, insulated vest and gloves

*Physique Enhancement*
Carrying capacity is 50% greater than normal. Fernando's light load is 114 lbs, medium load is 230 lbs, heavy load is 345 lbs.

*Athleticism*
While being overweight, he can still move at normal speed with a medium load.

*Endurance Training*
Fernando gains +1 to Defense and +1 to Fort saves due to training he's had.


*Harrison*
Harrison is a 45 year old farmer with red hair and beard, with a 6' 3" tall muscular body. He enjoys working with his hands and growing food on his farm. He quite enjoys working with fungus and breeding new types to create possible sources of cheap, sustainable food.

*Harrison (Tough Ord 2, Dedicated Ord 2)*
Type: Human, Male
Size: Medium
CR: 2
Hit Points: 2d10+6 plus 2d6+6, 33 hp
Mas: 16
Init: +1
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 17 (+1 Dex +4 Class +2 Equipment)
BAB/Grp: +2 / +4
FS/Reach: 5 ft / 5 ft
Attacks: +4 melee club (1d6+2 bludgeoning), or +3 ranged winchester 94 (2d10, ball, 90 ft)
Special Attacks:
Special Qualities: Fungus Farming, Muscle Training, Forager
Saves: Fort +7, Reflex +1, Will +2
Reputation: +1
Occupation: Rural (Drive, Survival)
Abilities: Str 14, Dex 12, Con 16, Int 10, Wis 11, Cha 10
Skills: Climb +2, Craft (mechanical) +5, Craft (Structural) +5, Drive +3, Knowledge (Earth and Life Sciences) +4*, Listen +2, Profession +3, Search +3*, Spot +3, Survival +5*
Feats: Simple Weapons Proficiency, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Builder, 4
Possessions: heavy leather jacket, mechanical tool kit, basic lab kid (studying plants), folding shovel, pickup truck, Winchester 94 hunting rifle, 60 rounds of ammunition

*Fungus Farming*
Any checks Harrison makes related to farming he gains a +1 bonus, +3 when related to fungus. Fort saves, Search, Knowledge and Survival checks related to anything with fungus gain a +3 bonus.

*Muscle training*
When Harrison builds simple structures or mechanical devices, such as those found on farms, reduces time to construct them by 50% (round up).

*Forager*
When Harrison uses Search or Survival to search for food in the wilderness, rural or urban areas, gains +1 to checks, in addition to any bonuses for fungus related food from Fungus Farming.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Awesome additions.


----------



## kronos182

I've got a medic I'm working on..
any other suggestions I should push through? I know some Gundams @Lord Zack I know.. I'm getting to them!


----------



## kronos182

*Alisa, Guardian of Light*
Alisa was 21 years old and serving as a medic in the US army when the 23 Hours happened, and was one of the ones that disappeared and reappeared, with the ability to use Mana, particularly White, to cast a number of abilities. Once her tour was up she left the army and worked for several humanitarian organizations, traveling around to help others. Alisa is a white with tanned skin, 5 foot 11 inch tall, red headed woman, keeping her hair cut just above her shoulders, typically wearing combat fatigues with red cross on each arm. Her fatigues are lightly armoured so she has some protection while still maintaining mobility and not weighing her down. She carries a large satchel filled with medical equipment and supplies, and a cylinder shaped duffle bag which has all her other possessions. She carries a 9mm pistol for defense. She most prized possession is a Starfleet medical tricorder, although an older model, from between the TOS and TNG eras. When she users her magical abilities, they are accompanied by glowing brighter, or a flash of light.
Alisa is interested in learning healing magic so she can increase her healing abilities, which leads her to lend her abilities to different groups for the chance to learn.

*Alisa, Guardian of Light*
Type: Human, female
Size: Medium
CR: 6
Hit Points: 3d8+3 plus 3d6+3; hp 35
Mas: 12
Init: +2
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 19, touch 16, flat-footed 17 (+2 Dex +4 Class +3 equipment)
BAB/Grp: +5 / +5
FS/Reach: 5 ft / 5 ft
Attacks: +5 melee unarmed strike (1d3 nonlethal), +7 ranged Glock 17 (2d6 ballistic, 30 ft, 17 box)
Special Attacks: Guardian of Light, Survival of Light, Blessing of Light, Bless the Rains
Special Qualities: 42 mana points
Allegiances: Good
Saves: Fort +5, Reflex +4, Will +5
Reputation: +4
Abilities: Str 10, Dex 14, Con 12, Int 14, Wis 15, Cha 8
Skills: Drive +8, Knowledge (earth and life sciences) +10, knowledge (popular culture) +8, Knowledge (streetwise) +8, Listen +3, Profession +11, read/write English, read/write Spanish, Sense Movie +5, Speak English, Speak Spanish, Speak Elvish, Spot +3, Treat Injury +11* (+16 using Tricorder)
Feats: Educated, mana manipulation (white mana), mana battery, simple weapons proficiency, surgery, personal fire arms proficiency
Possessions: Alisa's armoured fatigues, uniform, cell phone, professional walkie-talkie, advanced first aid kit, medical kit, Glock 17 9mm with 4 magazines, early-TNG era medical tricorder, personal possessions, decommissioned military humvee

*Combat*
Alisa prefers to avoid combat, but will use her mana to quickly heal the seriously wounded, or use her Guardian of light to put a protective shield around those caught in the open, or Blessing of Light to improve cover that people are hiding behind. She'll use her first aid and medical kits to treat minor injuries and save her mana for the more seriously injured or to protect civilians or the weakest members of her group.

*Guardian of Light*
With a flash of white light as a standard action, Alisa can create a shield using 12 mana, around herself or an ally within 50 feet, that can absorb 26 points of damage, with DR 5, fire, cold and electricity resistance 5 and lasts for 1 minute. Each additional mana point increases the hit points absorbed by 2, and each addition of 10 mana points increases time, and hit points by 26 hit points and 1 minute of duration.

*Survival of Light*
As a standard action, Alisa can use 8 mana to give herself DR 3 for 5 rounds plus +1 round per round of concentration, to a maximum of 10 rounds, or until concentration is broken. When used, Alisa's skin glows a soft yellow.

*Blessing of Light*
As a standard action, using 5 mana, touching an object being used as cover, a flash of light engulfs the area being used as cover, increasing the bonus the cover grants to Defense by +2 for 3 rounds.

*Bless the Rains*
If Alisa has access to at least 1 litre of water, as a full round action when using Guardian of Light and splashing the water in the air over the area to be shielded, with an additional 5 mana, the recipient heals 7 hit points.

*Alisa's Armoured Fatigues*
Alisa has a set of camouflage fatigues modelled after the set she had while in the US Army, made of advanced ballistic cloth and light reinforcement of the torso.
Type: Light
Equipment Bonus: +3
Nonprof. Bonus: +1
Max Dex: +5
Armour Penalty: -1
Speed (30 ft): 30 ft
Weight: 7.5 lbs
Purchase DC: 19
Restriction: Unique


*Medical Tricorder, Early TNG era*
This medical tricorder is Alisa's most treasured possession, from the 2250s and a little worn, not quite as advanced as those used from the TNG era medical staff. The medical tricorder is a specialized scanning device made by Starfleet designed to help doctors and others in the medical field diagnose patients quickly and efficiently. It functions as a standard tricorder, but has a removable hand scanner to allow the user to scan more focused areas.
Functions as a GPS, chemicomp, geocomp, both granting only +3 to checks, motion sensor (30 ft range), medicomp +5 to Treat Injury checks, medical database with basic information on over 50 different species, functions as MRI and CAT scanner with use of hand unit a range of only 5 inches (takes about 6 minutes to do full scan).  Detect energy signatures and lifeforms (can identify the lifeform's species if has their data programmed) out to 1500 feet, emit distress beacon, wireless modem.
Weight: 5 lbs
PDC: 17 (14 for Starfleet Medical personnel).


*White Mana*
If a being uses White Mana to power an ability, spell, etc, if it heals, grants bonus to defense, resistances, increase fixed numbers by 25%, variable numbers increase by 1 die. Abilities with a duration longer than 1 round are increased by 50%, rounding down. Mana abilities that use White mana that fall into these categories have their mana cost reduced by 25% rounding down.


*Feat: Mana Manipulation (General, Mana)*
Prerequisites: Intelligence 4+
Benefits: The user can use raw magical energy, or mana, for use in some basic magical abilities, or can use it to power their class magical powers. Alternatively, they can use their class magical abilities and convert them to mana.
A person has mana point pool that is equal to their Intelligence, and requires a minimum of 4 Intelligence, and is able to manipulate mana in a few basic ways. A character with a class with spell slots can use their mana to power their magic, using mana to equal the spell slot level to power a spell. For example, a level 3 spell requires three mana points to power, while a single mana point is required to power a level 1 or level 0 spell. A user can recover mana at a rate of 1 per hour of rest +1 per Wisdom Modifier (negative modifier does not reduce recover, just doesn't increase, functions as +0). The user can also use mana to provide the spell slots for when using metamagic feats, such as empower spell, etc.
Alternatively they can use a spell slot to create mana, with the spell slot level equaling mana points, thus a level 3 spell slot converts into 3 mana points.
The user can use this mana in several basic ways, attack, heal, or defense, improve natural ability.
For attack, the user can use mana to fire an energy ball from their palm, using 1 mana point to deal 1d4 points of energy (counts as magical) damage plus Int modifier (a negative Intelligence modifier doesn't lower damage, doesn't add any though), with a range of 30 feet plus 10 feet / Int modifier, as a ranged touch attack.
For healing, the user can use mana to recover hit points in a creature touched or themselves, using 2 mana points per 1 hit point recovered. Thus if they used 10 mana points, they can heal 5 hit points.
For defense, they can create a bubble shield around him/herself for 5 mana points that can function for 1 minute, able to absorb 10 points of damage. Each additional point of mana used increases the amount of damage absorbed by 2, and each 5 points used (while increasing damage absorbed), increases duration for 1 minute.
For Improve natural ability, the user can spend 5 mana points to improve 1 ability score by +2 for 3 rounds (Strength, Dexterity, Constitution, Intelligence, Wisdom and Charisma), or improve one type of their movement by 20 feet for 3 rounds, or any one other racial extraordinary ability (such as darkvision, breathweapon, tremorsense, etc) by 25% for fixed numbers, or 1 extra die if variable number, or duration by 25%, rounding down, for 3 rounds

*Mana Battery (General, Mana)*
You are able to store increased amounts of mana.
Prerequisites: Mana Manipulation
Benefits: You are able to store and generate larger amounts of mana. You can access a mana point pool of Intelligence x3. If the user also has classes capable of casting spells, gains +2/spell caster level. Also any spell slots converted to mana generate double mana points, thus converting a level 3 spell to mana generates 6 points of mana. Alternatively, converting mana into spell slots uses 50% less mana rounding up, thus to create a level 3 spell slot uses 2 mana. Level 1 and level 0 spell slots still uses 1 mana point.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Awesomeness. Pure awesome character.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Idea how to call the NPC archive%

"USE CAUTION IN APPREHENDING:
A Collection of the Bad and the Good in the Core Timeline."


----------



## kronos182

Some more WH40K goodness.. the Ministorum Priests, purifying the Imperium's spirits and guiding them on holy wars.

*Ministorum Priests*
The Priests of the Ecclesiarchy play a vital role in the Imperial Guard, imparting the holy teachings of the Emperor and providing spiritual succor to the troops both on and off the battlefield. To these Priests there is no calling higher than tending to the Emperor's armies. They lead by example and gladly martyr themselves on blood-soaked fields, the highest sacrifice that is expected of them. Some Ministorum Priests are particularly noted for their fiery zeal in the execution of both their duties and of the heretics they abhor.

Low Level Priests accompany squads to platoons of troops, strengthening their spirits and their commitment to the Emperor.

*Ministorum Priest Low Level (Dedicated Ord 1/Charismatic Ord 1/Tough Ord 1)*
Type: Human
Size: Size
CR: 1
Hit Points: 1d6 plus 1d6 plus 1d10; hp 12
Mas: 10
Init: +0
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 12, touch 12, flat-footed 12 (+0 Dex, +2 Class)
BAB/Grp: +0 / +1
FS/Reach: 5 ft by 5 ft/ 5 ft
Attacks: +1 melee Eviscerator (2d10+6 slashing); or +0 ranged
Special Attacks: Divine Punishment
Special Qualities: There is No Fear Only the Emperor, Prayers, Righteous Fury, DR 25*
Allegiances: Imperium of Man, Emperor of Man
Saves: Fort +3, Reflex +0, Will +3
Reputation: +2
Abilities: Str 13, Dex 10, Con 10, Int 13, Wis 14, Cha 15
Occupation: Religious (knowledge theology and philosophy), Listen
Skills: Climb +2 Concentration +3, Decipher Script +2, Diplomacy +3, Gather Information +5, Knowledge (behavioral sciences) +6, Knowledge (theology and philosophy) +8, Listen +6, Profession +3, Read/Write English, Read/Write High Gothic, Research +2, Sense Motive +6, Speak English, Speak High Gothic, Spot +5
Feats: Educated (behavioral science, theology and philosophy), simple weapons proficiency, Power Attack
Possessions: Holy Symbol, Eviscerator, rosarius, personnel items.

*Combat*
Ministorum Priests lead the charge into combat with Imperial Guardsman, chanting prayers to bolster their allies. The Priest will designate a single target at the start of combat for their Divine Punishment attack, usually a powerful or important looking enemy, to reinforce the belief of the troops of their righteousness in fighting for the Emperor.


Mid level Priests are capable of leading companies or even divisions of men, their speeches strengthening their spirits and hearts, emboldening them to great feats of bravery. Many will have groups of lower level priests as assistants

*Ministorum Priest Mid Level (Dedicated Ord 3/Charismatic Ord 3/Tough Ord 3)*
Type: Human
Size: Medium
CR: 7
Hit Points: 3d6 plus 3d6 plus 3d10; hp 36
Mas: 10
Init: +0
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 15, touch 15, flat-footed 15 (+0 Dex +5 class)
BAB/Grp: +5 / +6
FS/Reach: 5 ft by 5 ft/5 ft
Attacks: +7 melee Eviscerator (2d10+6 slashing); or +5 ranged
Special Attacks: Divine Punishment
Special Qualities: There is No Fear Only the Emperor!, Prayers, Righteous Fury, DR 25*
Allegiances: Imperium of Man, Emperor of Man
Saves: Fort +4, Reflex +3, Will +5
Reputation: +7
Abilities: Str 12, Dex 10, Con 10, Int 13, Wis 14, Cha 16
Occupation: Religious (Knowledge theology and philosophy, listen)
Skills: Climb +4, Concentration +5, Decipher Script +3, Diplomacy +7, Gather Information +7, Knowledge (behavioral sciences) +10, Knowledge (theology and philosophy) +12, Listen +8, Profession +4, Read/Write English, Read/Write High Gothic, Research +5, Sense Motive +7, Speak English, Speak High Gothic, Spot +9
Feats: Educated (behavioral science, theology), Renown, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Power Attack, Cleave, Weapon Focus (Eviscerator)
Possessions: Holy Symbol, Eviscerator, rosarius, personnel items

*Combat*
Mid level Priests fight similarly to their lower brethren, charging into combat, but they are far more capable in combat, leading more troops and their prayers lasting longer.

*Divine Punishment*
The Priest selects a single target they can see, and when making an attack against this target declaring the use of this special attack, the Priest can add their Cha modifier to attack roll, adding +1 per Hit Die to damage. On a critical strike, this bonus damage is also multiplied by the weapon's modifier. If this attack deals more damage than the target's massive damage threshold (typically Con score) and doesn't drop the target's hit points to 0, the target suffers -5 to their Fort save or drop immediately to -1 hit points.
After a successful hit, all allies within 10 feet gain a +1 Morale bonus to attack rolls until the start of the Priest's next turn. If this attack kills the target, those allies gain +2 Morale bonus to attack rolls and +1 Morale bonus to Defense for 2 rounds.
Useable 1 + Cha modifier times per day.

*There Is No Fear, Only the Emperor!*
The Ministorum Priest, as a full round action, can inspire through a rousing speech or reciting scripture, others into fighting harder, and resist the evils of the Warp and Chaos. Ministorum Priest must make a Charisma check DC 13, and lasts 1 + Cha modifer rounds, and can affect up to 50 guardsmen per Cha modifier (100 for average Priest). Inspired allies gains +1 to all saves, +2 to attack rolls for 2 rounds.

*Righteous Fury*
Any time the Ministorum Priest and up to 3 + Cha modifier allies would roll a natural 1 on any attack rolls or saves, may reroll but must accept the new roll at -1 (if rolled a 1 again ignore the -1 to result)

*Prayers*
The Ministorum Priest learn specific litanies and prayers to guide, strengthen and aid their allies in combat. The Priest is also affected by their prayers.

*Prayer of Healing*
While chanting, applying holy oils and burning essence, the Ministorum Priest makes a Knowledge: theology & philosophy check DC 15, taking 1 full round, to grant a +2 to Heal checks to a medic or anyone attempting to heal an ally. A successful Heal check, instantly restores 25% of the person's HP.

*Prayer of Strength*
While chanting, taking 2 full rounds, can still attack and move (requiring Concentration check DC 15 each round), the Priest makes a Knowledge: theology & philosophy check DC 17, after which granting a +2 bonus to Strength to all allies within 30 ft for 5 rounds +1 round per 5 over the DC the Priest succeeds the check.

*Emperor's Divine Protection*
With a successful Knowledge: Theology & Philosophy check DC 19 taking 2 rounds of chanting (can fight and move with a Concentration check DC 15 each round), after which granting a +2 Morale bonus to Defense to  all allies within 30 ft of the Priest for 5 rounds + 1 round  per 5 points the Priest beats the Knowledge: Theology & Philosophy check.

*Emperor's Divine Resistance*
With a successful Knowledge: theology & philosophy check DC 21, chanting for 3 rounds (can fight and move with a Concentration check DC 17 each round), after which granting all allies within 30 feet DR 2, which stacks with any other form of DR or Hardness they may have, for 3 rounds.

*Emperor's Speed*
With a successful Knowledge: theology & philosophy check DC 15 and chanting for a full round (can fight and move with a Concentration check DC 13), grants all allies within 30 ft an increase in speed by 5 ft +5 for every 5 points the Priest beats the DC, for 5 rounds.

*Stand Not The Xeno!*
Chanting for a full round, with Knowledge: theology & philosophy check DC 15, when fighting opponents that are not human, the Priest grants allies within 30 ft a bonus equal to the Priest's CHA modifier to attack and damage rolls for 3 rounds.


*Rosarius*
This amulet designed in holy symbols to the Imperium of Man, contains a conversion field. This device produces a protective field around the user that converts harmful kinetic or electromagnetic energy (such as laser and plasma blasts) into blinding flash of light. The device makes a Reflex save DC 15 with a +5 save, does not use the wearer's bonus to Reflex. On a successful save grants DR 25 against all physical and energy attacks.
Weight: 2 lbs
PDC: 30
Res: Rare (+4) Imperium of Man only


*Eviscerator*
An Eviscerator is a form of obscenely oversized chainsword, that is so abnormally large that it can only be wielded in combat effectively with both hands. It can deal horrible wounds to living beings and even break walls or damage vehicles' armour. These chainswords have a crude version of a disruption field found in power swords to allow it to deal its tremendous amount of damage.

*Eviscerator (PL6)*
Damage: 2d10+5
Critical: 19-20
Damage Type: Slashing
Size: Large
Weight: 15 lbs
Purchase DC: 20 Mil +3
Notes: Requires 2 hands to use, ignores 3 points of Defense from Armour and Shields, or 3 points of Hardness/DR


----------



## kronos182

*Mckinley*
Mckinley is an average looking white male in his late thirties that worked for a power company. He's quite skilled in repairing power lines, generators and enhancing them.

*McKinley (Strong ord 5/Smart Ord 5)*
Type: Human
Size: Med
CR: 9
Hit Points: 5d8+10 plus 5d6+10; 60 hp
Mas: 14
Init: +1
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 16, touch 16, flatfooted 14 (+1 Dex, +5 Class)
BAB/Grp: +7 / +9
FS/Reach: 5 ft by 5 ft / 5 ft
Attacks: +10 melee wrench (1d6+2 bludgeon); or +8 ranged Colt Python (1d4* electrical nonlethal, 40 ft, 6 cyl)
Full Attack: +10/+5  melee wrench (1d6+2 bludgeon), or +8/+3 ranged
Special Attacks:
Special Qualities: Electrician, Expansion, Quick Repairs, Decisive Outcome, Only A Little Spark, Electrical Resistance 10
Allegiances:
Saves: Fort +6*, Reflex +3, Will +5
Reputation: +3
Abilities: Str 15, Dex 12, Con 14, Int 15, Wis 12, Cha 10
Occupation: Blue-Collar (Drive, Repair)
Skills: Computer Use +8, Climb +10, Craft (electronic) +12, Craft (mechanical) +13, Craft (structural) +10, Demolitions +6, Disable Device +12, Drive +8, Knowledge (current events) +9, knowledge (physical sciences) +10, knowledge (popular culture) +9, Knowledge (technology) +12, Profession +9, Read/Write English, Read/Write Spanish, Read/Write German, Repair +17, Search +8, Speak English, Speak Spanish, Speak German
Feats: Mastercrafter, Builder (Craft electronic & mechanical), Cautious, Gearhead, Personal Firearms Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency
Possessions: Tool kit (mechanical and electrical), work cloths, hardhat, boots, colt python .357, 30 stun rounds in quick loaders.
Advancement:

*Combat*
McKinley is not a fan of violence and will avoid it if at all possible. He will use a heavy wrench to defend himself, and has a revolver loaded with nonlethal rounds that can stun targets.

*Electrician*
With a Craft Electrical check DC 17 and 1 hour of work and spending PDC 10 worth of material, can increase power output of any power system by 10%, rounding down up to a maximum of +50% original amount. Example if a generator can power 5 homes for 10 days, McKinley can increase the power so that 5 homes can be powered for 11 days, or 5.5 homes for 10 days, depending on which he decides at the time of the check is made.

*Expansion*
With a successful Craft Electrical check DC 19, McKinley can permanently increase stored power capacity of any battery/capacitor, power pack, etc by 25%, rounding down. Can only increase power capacity of an item this method once.

*Quick Repairs*
When McKinley repairs a power generating system, reduce repair time to fix power systems by 20%, rounding down).

*Decisive Outcome*
McKinley grants electrical resistance 3 to allies within 10 ft.

*Only A Little Spark*
McKinley works around electrical systems for so long that he's developed a resistance to electrical attacks and stunning effects. McKinley has Electrical Resistance 10 including against magical sources, gains +5 to saves against being stunned or paralyzed by any electrical or energy means. Against magical sources only gains a +1 bonus.

*Stun Rounds*
McKinley builds stun ammunition for his Colt Python, that stun targets similar to a taser. On a successful hit, the rounds deal 1d4 electrical damage and the target must make a Fort save DC 15 or be paralyzed for 1d6 rounds. McKinley can sell these for PDC 10 for 20 rounds. Or make similar rounds for other calibers at +1 PDC.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

OK, this is a very interesting individual.


----------



## kronos182

*Aeldari aka Eldar*

The Eldar appear similar to other Elf races, lean and graceful, but are slightly taller than the average human. They also live just over 1000 years on average, with many having psionic abilities, with those with powerful psychic abilities living even longer.

They have all of the same abilities as the common elves, except as follows.
*Ability Modifiers:* +2 Dexterity, -2 Constitution, +2 Intelligence, -2 Charisma. Eldar are graceful and intelligent, but reclusive lifestyle and attitudes towards outsiders makes them difficult to deal with for outsiders.
*Speed:* 35 ft
*Long Lives:* Eldar live 900 + Con modifier x50 years.
*Psionic Skills:* Eldar automatically gain the Psionic Skills feat as described in Urban Arcana. (The character gains the following class skills, as described under the Telepath advanced class: Autohypnosis, Concentration, and Psicraft.)
*Psionic Abilities:* Eldar are naturally gifted in psionics. Eldar have a +1 bonus on Difficulty Class to resist for all psionics they cast. In addition all Eldar can manifest 1 Level 0 spell per day from any Psionics list. This is in addition to any other psionics the character may be able to cast.
*Psionic Extended Lives: *Eldar that hone their psionic abilities benefit from the side effect of extended lifespans beyond that of the rest of their kin. For each power level of psionic abilities the Eldar can manifest above level 0, the Eldar gains +500 years to their life span.
*ECL:* +1

*Spirit Stone*
A Spirit Stone, also known as a Waystone, is a small, seemingly precious gem carried in a variety of different aesthetically-pleasing settings, held close to the chest of Eldar at all times, used to save their souls from consumption after death within the Immaterium by Slaanesh. These are made of psycho-receptive crystals attuned solely to the mind of its owner. Upon the wearer's death, the stone acts as a psychic trap, absorbing their soul, and can not be returned through any means, including spells such as Clone, Raise Dead, Reincarnation, Resurrection, True Resurrection, Miracle or Wish. Once the soul is in the Spirit Stone, it can be incorporated into the Infinity Circuit of any Eldar Craftworld. Or even in one of the Eldar Wraithguard and Wraithlord constructs or other similar vehicles crafted from wraithbone.
Weight: 0.5 lbs typically
HP: 10
Hardness: 15
PDC: 23 Eldar only.

*Eldar Technology*
The technology of the Eldar is typically made from ectoplastics or wraithbone, psionic reactive materials, which can be more resilient than even adamantium and more flexible. All of their technology requires the user to have some psychic abilities in order to use them. While some items may have some simple means of operating such as buttons or levers, these only operate the most basic functions and severely limits it use. If the user can manifest at least 1 Level 0 psionic power, they can operate Eldar technology, however being able to understand the Eldar language is also required for many items.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

So what happens to Eldar tech if someone has the ability to shut down psionics, such as Blackout Grenades or are Culexus Assassins?


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> So what happens to Eldar tech if someone has the ability to shut down psionics, such as Blackout Grenades or are Culexus Assassins?



The parts that can be operated with switches/buttons/levers/etc will still work, but probably only at partial level could work.. Like basic weapons will still work. pull trigger, shoot flying metal, lasers, etc. But their armour probably wouldn't be as flexible (will double check that), but it'd still provide protection.


----------



## kronos182

*Proton Glove*
A hand held device that is a curbed bar with several emitters attached to a handle by two short bars that hold it about an inch from the user's hand. While the user holds the trigger, it discharges once it makes contact with a ghost or spirit. A very short ranged weapon, requiring the user to be in melee combat with a ghost, but also slightly more powerful than a standard proton pack. Unlike proton and boson packs, Proton Gloves only have an attack option, they also don't suffer many of the other issues of proton packs such as overheating, crossing streams. Requires a melee touch attack to strike ghosts, but normal melee attacks against regular creatures. Proton gloves are typically used with the ammunition system of an arm mounted proton pack, or the compact pack. When not activated, can be used to make strikes, acting similar to brass knuckles but dealing lethal damage.

*Proton Glove (PL 5-6)*
Damage: 5d6/1d4
Critical: - / 20x2
Damage Type: electrical/fire / bludgeoning
Range Increment: melee
Size: Medium
Weight: 5 lbs, 7 with compact pack power
Ammo: 20 discharges, 40 with compact pack power
Purchase DC: 29
Restriction: Lic +1 ghostbusters

*Proton Mace*
This mace is an advancement in proton weapon technology, able to use a standard power pack, but reduced damage to ghosts and spirits, and functions quite well as a regular mace.

*Proton Mace (PL 6)*
Damage: 3d6/1d8
Critical: - / 20x2
Damage Type: electrical/fire / bludgeoning
Range Increment: melee
Size: Medium
Weight: 6 lbs
Ammo: 15 discharges using standard power pack
Purchase DC: 29
Restriction: Res (+2) ghostbusters


*Ecto-Vest*
A protective vest, using light-duty vests as a base. These vests provide improved protection against normal attacks, such as items thrown by ghosts and spirits, and using the same materials used in the ecto-resistant vest, but with better quality, increases the protection slightly over that of the ecto-resistant vest.

*Ecto-Vest (PL5-6)*
Type: Medium, tactical
Equipment Bonus: +5, +6 vs incorporeal attacks
Nonprof. Bonus: +2, +5 vs Incorporeal attacks
Max Dex: +3
Armour Penalty: -4
Speed (30 ft): 25 ft
Weight: 10 lbs
Purchase DC: 19
Restriction: Res +2 (Ghostbusters)
Notes: Grants resistance 3 to bludgeoning, slam, unarmed attacks and falling damage.


*Ghost Immobilizer*
This device is a small disc about 3 inches in diameter with an activation button on top, with small opening on the bottom. This device uses technology based on the ghost traps, but as its's much smaller and weaker, it only holds a ghost in place for a short period of time. Once the button is press, the user must throw the device at a ghost within 30 ft as the bottom opens, and on a successful strike, the device sticks to a ghost. The ghost or spirit must make a Fort save DC 15 or be immobile for 1d4 rounds. After the duration, the ghost immobilizer shuts down and falls to the ground, drained of power and burned out. A used ghost immobilizer can be salvaged for parts to make a new one, reducing the time by half and reducing PDC by 2. Requires a ranged touch attack to strike a ghost or spirit, and have no effect on non ghosts, spirits or incorporeal creatures.
Weight: 9 oz
PDC: 18 for 4
Res: Res +2 Ghostbusters


*Ecto Goggles Mk2 (PL6)*
These are advanced night vision googles from PL6, smaller and lighter than previous generations, which function as both standard night vision googles, granting darkvision 60 ft. During normal light conditions, and in dark conditions, they can be set to see invisible beings, but suffer -4 to Spot checks, and suffer -4 to Gaze attacks and bright light attacks, like flash bangs.
Size: Small
Weight: 3 lbs
PDC: 22

*Personal Ecto Shield (PL 6)*
The Personal Ecto Shield creates a field around the wearer that ghosts and other incorporeal creatures can't pass through. Powerful incorporeal creatures that manage to pass through take damage and are hindered. The Personal Ecto Shield is a small backpack unit, allowing it to be transported fairly easily. It can be powered by a standard power pack for 10 minutes, but can be incorporated into the power system of powered armour. The personal ecto shield creates a near invisible energy barrier about an inch away from the wearer. Ghosts, undead and incorporeal creatures with less than 3 HD that come in contact with the shield is instantly paralyzed for 1d4 minutes and suffers 1d6 electrical/fire damage, and if it was invisible it becomes visible, unable to deal damage to the wearer. Those with 4 to 6 HD must make Fort save DC 15 to pass through the shield to strike the user, suffer 1d6 electrical/fire damage, and make another Fort save DC 13 or be stunned for 1d4 rounds, if it was invisible it becomes visible for 1 minute. Those with 7 or more HD will suffer 1d6 electrical/fire damage, but can pass through the shield and will become visible for 1d4 rounds if it was invisible as they strike the user.
Each time the shield is in contact with a 4 HD or stronger ghost, undead or incorporeal creature, it drains 30 seconds of operation time. If the shield is powered by a power source from powered armour, it can only be run for 1 hour before needing a 10 minute cool down.
Weight: 12 lbs
PDC: 27
Restriction: Lic +1


----------



## kronos182

*LAAT*
The Low Altitude Assault Transport (LAAT) was a gunship and transport series of repulsor craft developed by Rothana Heavy Engineering and used during the clone wars as air-to-air and air-to-ground attack craft as well as transports. These craft were atmospheric only originally, with modified and later models designed to also operate in the vacuum of space. Most models have a minimum of two crew, the pilot and co-pilot in separate bubble cockpits, with the co-pilot being higher and behind the pilot. The wings and underside were fitted with repulsorlift turbines that allowed for excellent stability and maneuverability, despite its size. In an emergency, the cockpit section could separate from the main craft and act as an escape pod. Depending on the model, most are armed with two massdriver missile launchers mounted on the rear top, three anti-personnel blaster (two forward and one rear). Some come with two or four composite-beam laser turrets, with two being fitted in the wings and remote controlled by the co-pilot and two fitted in manned ball turrets mounted just forward of the troop bay, and optional 8 underwing missiles.
LAATs are 17.4 m long, 17m wingspan and are 6.1 m tall, with an atmospheric speed of 620 km/h.

*LAAT/i*
The LAAT Infantry Transport is the most common version of the LAAT gunship, capable of transporting up to 30 troops in its troop bay that had sliding side doors, four military speeders can be carried on an aft-deployable rack. Early models were armed with the standard dual massdriver launchers and three anti-personnel blasters, two wing mounted bubble composite-beam turrets and two manned composite-beam manned turrets on extending articulated arms that extended from the troop bay, reducing troop capacity, but where atmospheric only. Later versions would be space capable, but usually lacked the two manned turrets. A medical droid was usually carried in an emergency locker near the front of the troop bay. Four repelling lines are fitted to each side of the roof of the troop bay that allowed troops to reach the ground while the LAAT/i hovers.
Both the Pilot and Co-pilot have their own crew stations, each with ejector seats and separate canopies, two large doors, one on each side of the passenger section, slide back to allow quick access for troops to get in or out. Up to 5 troops can enter or exit the passenger section per round on each side. The LAAT is 57 feet (12 squares) long, 56 feet wide (11 squares wide) wing span, with the main body being 15 feet (3 squares) wide. Typically has enough fuel for 8 hours of continuous flight.

*LAAT/i (PL6)*
Crew: 2-4
Passengers: 30
Cargo: 5000 lbs
Init: +0
Maneuver: +1
Top Speed: 675 (67)
Defense: 8 (+ pilot Dex modifier and Class bonuses)
Hardness: 15
Hit Points: 80
Size: Gargantuan (-4)
Purchase DC: 39
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: Military Radio, weapons, lights, radar, vtol capabilities, ejector seats for pilot and co-pilot, repelling lines (8), medical droid
Notes: 5 troops can enter or exit per round, can hover, able to reach orbit, but doesn't unless has the Space Operation option.

*Weapons*

WeaponDamageCriticalDamage TypeRange IncrROFMagazineControllerMassdriver Launcher (2)varies-varies250 ftSingle60 (30 ea)PilotAnti-Personnel Blasters (3)4d820x2fire100 ftS, AUnlimitedCo-pilotWing Composite-Beam Laser Turret (2)5d819-20x3Fire100 ftSingleUnlimitedCo-PilotOptional Manned Composite-Beam Turret (2)*5d819-20x3Fire100 ftSingleUnlimitedGunner eaOptional Underwing Missiles (8)*6d1020x3Ballistic/Fire500 ftS8 (4/wing)Pilot

*Massdriver Launcher*
This launcher uses magnetic principles to launch a projectile, typically concussion missiles, or other similar sized projectiles, including solid projectiles or bombs, at a target. This allows the craft to fire a variety of projectiles for different missions. The launcher has a range increment of 200 ft unless warhead specifies one. Can carry up to 3 different types of munitions, 10 rounds each.
*Incendiary* - This projectile is packed with incendiary chemicals to burn large areas. Deals 7d6 fire to a 30 foot area, Reflex DC 16 for half, deals 3d6 fire damage for 2d4 rounds. PDC 17 for 5 missiles.
*KEW* - This is a solid projectile that has a discarding sabot, shaped for armour piercing, used against targets with particle shielding against normal missiles. Deals 4d12, ignores 10 points of hardness, bypasses shielding, range increment 300 ft. PDC 19 for 5 projectiles.
*Fragment* - This projectile, upon detonation releases shards of sharp metal over a large area that is deadly to infantry, but can also be used against aerial targets. Deals 6d6 slashing damage to a 40 ft radius, Reflex DC 18 for half damage. Organic creatures also suffer 1 point of bleeding damage each round, requiring a Treat Injury check DC 14 and 1 minute work, to stop, or magical healing. PDC 17 for 5.

*Concussion Missiles*
Concussion missiles are a type of short range anti-vehicle missile generally deployed by a starship, vehicle mounted or even shoulder launchers. Their small size and maneuverability make them excellent anti-fighter weapons and giving fighters a heavy, if limited payload, punch besides their energy weapons.

*Concussion Missile (PL6)*
Damage: 10d10
Critical: 19-20x2
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: 4000 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Large
Purchase DC: 23
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Notes: +2 to target ships of shuttle types or smaller.

*Composite-Beam Laser Turret*
These weapons focus multiple laser beams, which meet at a central point, into a single, considerably more powerful beam. As these weapons fire a single beam that lasts several seconds, these weapons are excellent for striking a large area during strafing attacks. The user can make a strafe attack even without the required feats (affects a 5 ft by 20 ft area). If a target takes up more than 1 5 ft square area of the affected area from a strafe attack, suffers -1 to the Reflex save for each 5 ft area it occupies, and suffers +3d10 damage per 5 ft square it occupies that the strafe attack covered past the first square.

*Options
Space Operations*
This option, which became standard on later models, modifies the LAAT for space flight, improving atmospheric seals, adding atmospheric shielding, similar to those used in shuttle bays on starships, ion engines and improved life support. This option removes the optional Manned Composite-Beam Turrets. Has a speed of 2750 ft in space, has full life support for the crew and the passenger section has its own life support. Has enough fuel for 10 hours of flight instead of the standard 8. Pilot can add Class and Dex modifiers to Defense while in space.

*Heavy Search Lights*
Fits two large search lights on articulated arms similar to those that the optional manned composite-beam turrets use, able to be used on all versions of the LAAT, can not be combined with optional manned turrets.


*LAAT/c*
The Carrier variant of the LAAT is a vehicle carrier version, removing the troop transport bay, replaced with magnetic clamps able to carry 40 ton loads, such as AT-TE and similar sized vehicles. The Carrier variant also only has a single pilot, longer wings fitted with landing struts, with the freed up weight dedicated to stronger thrusters and repulsorlifts to allow the LAAT/c to carry its load with similar maneuverability and speed as the LAAT/i. For armament, the LAAT/c lacks the massdrivers and the wing composite-beam laser turrets, with only the two front and single rear blasters for defense.
Changes:
Only Pilot for crew, can not carry passengers except those in vehicles carried;
Remove all weapons by three anti-personnel blasters;
Add Magnetic Clamps
PDC: -3

*Magnetic Clamps*
These clamps allow the LAAT/c to carry a single AT-TE, 4 AT-XTs, 1 Republic Troop transport, Saber class tank, and similar sized vehicles. Takes 1 full round action to latch onto a vehicle, and a standard action to release, must be within 10 feet of the ground to release safely.

*Gallofree Gunship*
This vehicle is similar to the LAAT/i gunship, although it's slightly smaller, carries fewer troops and has fewer weapons. It lacks the dorsal rocket/massdriver system, the wing mounted composite lasers and the side mounted ball turrets. It is armed with two front mounted turrets and one rear mounted turret, and two side mounted blasters manned by passengers. The wings, instead of being fixed at a downward angle, bend horizontally partway down, and also have a hinge to allow the wings to swing up to reduce width when landed for reduced storage space. The Gallofree is slightly heavier armoured, but is faster and more maneuverable than the LAAT, used by elite squads due to the reduced transport capacity.
Both the Pilot and Co-pilot have their own crew stations, each with ejector seats and separate canopies, two large doors, one on each side of the passenger section, slide back to allow quick access for troops to get in or out, with a mount for a heavy blaster rifle for a passenger to attach and use when the doors are open. Up to 3 troops can enter or exit the passenger section per round on each side. The LAAT is 50 feet (10 squares) long, 45 feet wide (9 squares wide) wing span, with the main body being 13 feet (3 squares) wide. Typically has enough fuel for 24 hours of continuous flight.

*Gallofree Gunship (PL6)*
Crew: 2
Passengers: 12
Cargo: 2500 lbs
Init: +1
Maneuver: +2
Top Speed: 750 (75), 3500 ft space
Defense: 8 (+ pilot Dex modifier +pilot Class bonuses)
Hardness: 20
Hit Points: 100
Size: Gargantuan (-4)
Purchase DC: 40
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: Military Radio, weapons, lights, radar, vtol capabilities, ejector seats for pilot and co-pilot, repelling lines (6), medical droid
Notes: 5 troops can enter or exit per round, can hover, able to reach orbit, but doesn't unless has the Space Operation option.

*Weapons*

WeaponDamageCriticalDamage TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazineLaser Turrets (3)5d1020x2Fire150 ftS, AUnlimited

*Options
Side Guns*
There are two ports on the sides ahead of the side doors that allow troops inside to mount a repeating blaster. Trooper using a weapon at the gun port suffers -2 to attack, but has nine-tenths cover.

*Wing Missiles*
Can carry similar missiles under the wings as the LAAT/i


----------



## marcoasalazarm

How about a variation of the LAAT/i that is a big-as-heck railgun, kind of the Star Wars response to the "Warthog"? Or a Y-Wing, if that makes more sense.


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> How about a variation of the LAAT/i that is a big-as-heck railgun, kind of the Star Wars response to the "Warthog"? Or a Y-Wing, if that makes more sense.



A gunship variant, like the Hind for the LAAT/I ??
I could make some heavy gun versions of the Y-wing as well..
Should also make a 'retro' tech version of the y-wing like I did the X-wing.
And get working on the C-Wing and other rebel/clone wars fighters, and CIS stuff and droids.. and finish the Eldar stuff I have started.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Yeah, like those.


----------



## kronos182

*Tetsu Supitta (Iron Spitter)*
The tetsu supitta, or Iron Spitter Fiend, is another basic soldier fiend, equipped with a primitive form of firearm, a teppo. These fiends are similar to the Iron Arrow fiends, but are slightly more muscular, as they have to carry the much heavier teppo. The teppo is a metal tube that has one opening which looks like a demonic face, with the opening making up the mouth. A heavy wooden handle comes out of the other end that acts as a stock as well as a handle when it is wielded as a heavy club. The teppo, while a powerful weapon, was not very accurate and short ranged, but could fire various types of ammunition.

*Tetsu Supitta (Iron Spitter Fiend)*
Size: Medium
Type: Outsider
CR: 4
Hit Dice: 5d8+8; 30 HP
Mas: 14
Init: +4
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 23, touch 14, flat-footed 19 (+4 Dex, +6 Natural, +3 light samurai armour)
BAB: +5
Grapple: +5
Attack: +8 melee teppo club (1d8+3 bludgeon), or +8 ranged teppo (varies*)
Full Attack:
FS: 5 ft by 5 ft
Reach: 5 ft
Special Attack:
Special Qualities: Damage reduction 10/ballistic, darkvision 60 ft, fire resistance 20, immunities, magic ammunition;
Alignment: evil, law
Saves: For +6, Ref +8, Will +5
Abilities: Str 14, Dex 18, Con 14, Int 14, Wis 12, Cha 10
Skills: Balance +8, Bluff +4, Escape Artist +8, Hide +8, Knowledge (arcane lore) +6, Knowledge (behavioral science) +6, Listen +5, Move Silently +8, Read/Write Abyssal, Japanese, English, Speak Abyssal, Japanese, English, Spot +5
Feats: Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Weapon Focus (tetsu Supitta teppo), Point Blank Range
Possessions: Light Samurai armour, casual outfit, Tetsu no ken bow.
Advancement: By character class.

*Combat*
Tetsu Supitta favour ranged combat, moving forward enough to get within range of their weapons, and selecting the correct ammunition type for the situation. Typically standard shot, but switching to burst against large groups of targets, or fast moving targets, then scatter for anti-infantry or low flying enemies, and wall buster against heavily armoured targets, or when breaching a structure. Once in melee, they use their teppos as large clubs.

*Damage Reduction 10/Ballistic (Ex):* A Tetsu Supitta ignores the first 10 points of damage by any non-ballistic weapon.
*Fire Resistance 20 (Ex):* A Tetsu Supitta ignores the first 20 points of damage from any attack that deals fire damage.
*Immunities (Ex):* A Tetsu Supitta is immune to slashing weapons.
*Tetsu Supitta Teppo (Su):* The teppo, or hand cannon, wielded by the Tetsu Supitta is an extension of the fiend itself, counts as a magical +1 weapon, aligned with evil, range varies by ammunition type, but maximum range is out to 5 range increments. If the fiend is disarmed, the weapon disappears immediately and returns to the fiend's hand the next round. The teppo is heavy and reinforced, making it an excellent club or mace, dealing 1d8+1 bludgeoning damage, giving the fiend a melee weapon. When the fiend fires the weapon by placing a finger over a hold on the top, it selects one of several choices of ammunition, which is created magically, or use its Magic Ammunition ability.
*Ammunition:* 1) Standard Shot - a ball of iron dealing 2d8+1 ballistic damage, 20x2, range incr 75 ft. 2) Scatter Shot - fires multiple small balls of iron filling a cone that is 60 feet long, 30 ft wide, 3d6+1 ballistic damage, Reflex DC 17 for half. 3) Burst Shot - a large ball that upon impact deals 2d6+1, half ballistic half fire to a 10 foot radius, Reflex save DC 16 for half except the target struck suffers full damage, range incr 50 ft. 4) Wall Breaker Shot - a heavy egg shaped ball of iron that is designed to break through armour and walls, dealing 2d10 ballistic damage, 20x2, range incr 45 ft, ignores 10 points of hardness/dr.
*Magic Ammunition (Su):* Once ever 1d4 rounds, the Tetsu Supitta can create 1d4 shots of ammunition of a single type that can deal an additional 1d6 points of energy damage, selected at the time the ability is used. These shots last for 1 minute or until used, held in the fiend's hand, ready to be fired. Each shot created at the use of this ability will all have the same energy type, chosen from fire, cold, electricity and acid.


----------



## kronos182

Y-Wing Variants

*BTL-C1 Strike Bomber*
This craft is based on the BTL-S3 Y-Wing, developed by the Rebel Alliance in the later years of the rebellion. The body extends from behind the cockpit past the engine pylons to attach a rear facing crew station. The frame is much taller to accommodate an additional set of engines stacked on top. The rear station houses a gunner who controls four remote dual light turrets for improved defense against swarming TIE fighters, with one located just behind pilot, another just ahead of the rear cockpit, two each under the chin at the front and at the rear under the rear gunner. An astromech sits behind the cockpit that helps with hyperspace calculations, inflight repairs, can even take control of the remote guns in case the rear cockpit isn't manned or carrying a passenger. The warhead count is significantly increased due to the larger frame, as well as the armour. The BTL-C1 Strike bomber is used for attacks against heavily defended and well armoured targets, from ships, stations to ground installations. The BTL-C1 don't have the energy weapon power that the B-Wings do, but carry more warheads, and require less maintenance than B-Wings, and share many parts with most Y-Wings making logistics much easier if the bases or ships carry Y-wings.
Alliance strategists believe that if they had a few squadrons of these during the Battle of Endor, attacking the Imperial capital ships, they may not have lost as many of their own capital ships before the Deathstar superlaser became operational. The New Republic has a few squadrons for their elite y-wing bomber squadrons.

*BTL-C1 Y-Wing Strike Bomber (PL6)*
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Heavy Bomber
Size: Colossal (-8)
Tactical Speed: 3000 ft, 180 (18) atmosphere
Defense: 2 (10 base -8 size)
Flat-Footed Defense: 11 (10 base - 8 size +4 Dex +5 Class)
Autopilot Defense:
Hardness: 28
Hit Dice: 14d20 (280 hp) shields 105 hp
Initiative Modifier: +4
Pilot's Class Bonus: +5
Pilot's Dex Modifier: +4
Gunner's Attack Bonus: +4
Length: 79.6 ft
Weight: 175,800 lbs
Targeting System Bonus: +3
Crew: 3 + 1 astromech (expert +8)
Passenger Capacity: 0
Cargo Capacity: 250 lbs
Grapple Modifier: +8
Base PDC: 40
Restriction: Mil (+3)

Attack:
2 fire-linked laser -5 ranged (9d8, 20, fire, 3000 ft, s/a);
Or 2 fire-linked proton torpedoes -5 ranged (15d12, 20, energy, 5000 ft, single);

Gunner
2 battery ion cannons -4 ranged (6d6, 20, elect, 3000 ft, single)

Gunner 2
Light Laser -4 ranged (4d8, 20, fire, 3500 ft, S/A)

Attack of Opportunity:

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Twin Engine, heavy load
Engines: thrusters, Ion engine, Hyperdrive Class 2
Armour: vanadium
Defense Systems: heavy shields
Sensors: Class III, Targeting System, Missile Lock Alert
Communications: Radio Transceiver
Weapons: 2 fire-linked Laser cannons, 2 battery ion cannons (turret), 2 proton torpedo launchers (15 torpedoes or 30 bombs each), 4 light laser turrets
Grappling Systems: None

*Heavy Y-Wing*
An experimental Y-Wing developed by the Alliance to Restore the Republic, modified the S3 with four engines, thickened the body to hold expanded proton torpedo magazines. The lasers are replaced with heavy lasers, an ion cannon is added to the front below the lasers, while the turreted ion cannons are replaced by lasers, with an added ion cannon. This allowed the Heavy Y-wing to deal heavy damage, and also capture a variety of targets. Unfortunately, the engineers were not able to allow the each crew member to use both lasers and ions at the same time. This variant saw limited use amongst some Rebel groups and a few were sold to, or stolen by mercenaries and pirates.
Make the following changes to a BTL-S3 to make a Heavy Y-Wing:
Increase Hit Dice to 14d20 (270 hp), shields 105;
Increase Hardness to 32;
Replace Lasers with 2 heavy fire-linked lasers (12d8);
Add 1 forward ion cannon;
Replace turret ion cannons to 2 battery lasers;
Add one ion cannon to gunner turret;
Increase proton torpedo payload to 15 each (30 total, or 60 bombs);
PDC 39

*Retro Y-wing*
The Retro Y-wing are made from local materials on Coreline Earth, typically repaired models, or scratch built in workshops and garages. While the fighters are airworthy, they'll never be able to fly in space and most lack the repulsor lift system to allow them to hover, and also lack shielding. Also lacking are the lasers, ion cannons and proton torpedoes, instead fitted with more conventional weapons such as light cannons, heavy machine guns, gatling guns and missiles. Oddly, the retro Y-wings are generally faster in atmosphere than their counterparts. The astromech is modified to either allow for any repair robot available, or removed and used for extra ammunition. Most of the retro y-wings are based on the BTL-S3 y-wing.

Crew: 2 + 1 optional astromech/repair robot
Passengers: 0
Cargo: 100 lbs
Init: 0
Maneuver: +0
Top Speed: 300 (30)
Defense: 8
Hardness: 15 +1d10
Hit Points: 200 +3d20
Size: Gargantuan
Purchase DC: 32
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: Headlights, military radio, GPS, projectile weapons, missiles, Class II sensor system.
Notes: +2 attack rolls,

Weapon PrimaryDamageCritDam TypeRange IncrRate of FireMagazine20mm Cannon (2 fire-linked) or6d1020Ball120 ftS, A150 rds ea30mm Cannon (2 fire-linked)6d1220Ball150 ftS, A100 rds eaWeapon SecondarySidewinder Missiles or20d6--1 mile18 missilesHellfire Missiles or15d6--500 ft110 missilesMiniguns (2 fire-linked)6d1020Ball150 ftALinked rds eaWeapon TurretTwin .50 cal Machineguns (2 fire-linked) or3d1220Ball110 ftS, A1000 rdsTwi 7.62mm machineguns (2 fire-linked) or3d1020Ball100 ftS, ALinked 1200 rds ea20mm Cannon4d1020Ball120 ftS, A75 rds

If no astromech or repair robot installed, can increase ammunition for ballistic weapons by 50%, or increase missile payload by 2.

*Y-Wing BTL-H1 Mudhorn*
This variant of the y-wing was designed by engineers that studied various aircraft and other technologies found in Coreline Earth. Inspired by the US Airforce's A-10 Warthog, mounting a turbolaser along the underside of the craft, with the barrel sticking out ahead of the nose like a horn, hence the moniker Mudhorn, with additional power systems to feed the heavy weapon. In addition to the basic y-wing weapons, the nose lasers, turret ion cannons and proton torpedo launchers, two concussion missile pods are fitted under the struts to the engines for additional attack options and anti-fighter protection. The engines are fitted with an afterburner system to allow for rapid escapes.

*BTL-H1 Y-Wing Mudhorn (PL6)*
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Bomber
Size: Colossal (-8)
Tactical Speed: 3000 ft, 210 (21) atmosphere, afterburner 4000 ft atmosphere 450 (45)
Defense: 2 (10 base -8 size)
Flat-Footed Defense: 2 (10 base - 8 size)
Autopilot Defense:
Hardness: 28
Hit Dice: 14d20 (280 hp) shields 105
Initiative Modifier: +2
Pilot's Class Bonus:
Pilot's Dex Modifier:
Gunner's Attack Bonus:
Length: 75.6 ft
Weight: 155,400 lbs
Targeting System Bonus: +3
Crew: 2 + 1 astromech
Passenger Capacity: 0
Cargo Capacity: 100 lbs
Grapple Modifier: +8
Base PDC: 39
Restriction: Mil (+3)

Attack:
2 fire-linked laser -5 ranged (9d8, 20, fire, 3000 ft, s/a);
Or 2 fire-linked proton torpedoes -5 ranged (15d12, 20, energy, 5000 ft, single);
Or turbolaser -5 ranged (12d8, ignore 20 dr/hardness, 20x2, fire, 9000 ft, single)

Gunner
2 battery ion cannons -4 ranged (6d6, 20, elect, 300 ft, single);
Or Concussion Missile -4 ranged (10d10, 19-20x2, energy, 4000 ft, single)

Attack of Opportunity:

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Twin Engine, heavy load
Engines: thrusters, Ion engine, Hyperdrive Class 2, hydrogen injectors
Armour: vanadium
Defense Systems: heavy shields
Sensors: Class III, Targeting System, Missile Lock Alert
Communications: Radio Transceiver
Weapons: 2 fire-linked Laser cannons, 2 battery ion cannons (turret), 2 proton torpedo launchers (10 torpedoes or 20 bombs each), turbolaser, 2 concussion missile pods (3 missiles each)
Grappling Systems: None




*Heavy Shields*
These shields are stronger than standard shields, providing greater protection. These shields provide 30 hp per HD of the ship equal to one-fourth the starship's overall Hit Dice (rounded down, minimum 1).
PDC: Shield type +2
Restriction: Res +2

*Ion Cannon*
Ion cannons are a type of energy weapon used to disable a target for capture. The weapon doesn't deal normal damage, but instead deals ion damage, which is not subtracted from the targets hit points, but instead added to any previous ion damage. When the ion damage equals or exceeds the target's normal hit points, that target completely shuts down, cannot move or act until the ion damage fully dissipates. Ion damage ignores hardness and causes no physical damage; it dissipates at a rate of 5 points per round. Deals no damage to organic creatures. An engineer can help speed up ion dissipation with a Repair check DC 15, removing 1d10+5 per round of work. Counts as electricity for terms of Electricity Resistance

*Ion Cannon (PL6)*
Damage: 6d6
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Energy (Electricity)
Range Increment: 3000 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Gargantuan
Purchase DC: 37
Restriction: Military (+3)

*Proton Torpedo*
Proton torpedoes are generally fighter carried missiles, that deal slightly higher damage than concussion missiles, but particle shields could resist these weapons, while they can pass through ray shielding with ease. Generally cheaper than concussion missiles, and with their higher damage potential, many bombers are lowed with proton torpedoes for anti-capital ship use.

*Proton Torpedo (PL6)*
Damage: 10d12
Critical: 20x3
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: 5000 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Large
Purchase DC: 22
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Notes: +1 to target ships of Corvette types or larger.

*Advanced Shields*
Advanced shields are just more powerful versions of the basic shields. These shields add bonus hp of half the HD of the ship, rounding down. So normal shields add 20 hp per HD for half the total HD of the ship. While advanced enhanced shields add 15 hp per HD for half the total HD of the ship.
For example, a standard destroyer with 80 HD equipped with advanced version of standard shields (magnetic, particle or deflector) now gains an extra 20 hp for 40 HD instead of only 20 HD.
Enhanced shields can receive the same benefit, providing 15 hp for half. In the same example of the destroyer using advanced versions of enhanced shields gain 15 hp for 40 HD instead of 20 HD.
PDC: Shield type has PDC increased by +5.
Res: Mil (+3)

*Light Laser*
A lighter version of the standard laser, has slightly higher range than the standard, but lighter damage.

*Light Laser (PL6)*
Damage: 4d8
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 3500 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Minimum Ship Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 29
Restriction: Mil (+3)

*Turbolaser*
Turbolasers are capital ship level lasers more powerful than lasers found on starships, however they have lower fire rates than those found on fighters. These weapons are also not as accurate at targeting fast moving targets suffering -1 to strike any ships of Ultralight size or smaller.

*Turbolaser (PL6)*
Damage: 12d8, ignore 20 points of DR/hardness
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 9000 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Gargantuan
Purchase DC: 40
Restriction: Military (+3)

*Concussion Missiles*
Concussion missiles are a type of short range anti-vehicle missile generally deployed by a starship, vehicle mounted or even shoulder launchers. Their small size and maneuverability make them excellent anti-fighter weapons and giving fighters a heavy, if limited payload, punch besides their energy weapons.

*Concussion Missile (PL6)*
Damage: 10d10
Critical: 19-20x2
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: 4000 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Large
Purchase DC: 23
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Notes: +2 to target ships of shuttle types or smaller.


----------



## kronos182

*LAAT/ih*
The LAAT/ih is modified LAAT/i after studies of Earth based attack craft, increasing its attack capabilities while sacrificing some of its troop capabilities, reducing it to only 10 troopers. The anti-personnel blaster turrets are retained, as well as the massdriver launchers on top of the hull with eLAAT/ih
The LAAT/ih is modified LAAT/i after studies of Earth based attack craft, increasing its attack capabilities while sacrificing some of its troop capabilities, reducing it to only 10 troopers. The anti-personnel blaster turrets are retained, as well as the massdriver launchers on top of the hull with expanded magazines, with the hull and wings reinforced. A pair of lasers are fitted in the nose above the forward anti-personnel blasters, with a set of lasers in semi turrets mounted on the sides that can rotate up and down but otherwise fixed forward. The wings have a set of concussion missile pods mounted underneath.

*LAAT/ih (PL6)*
Crew: 4, 2 pilots, 2 gunners
Passengers: 10
Cargo: 2000 lbs
Init: +0
Maneuver: +1
Top Speed: 675 (67)
Defense: 8 (+ pilot Dex modifier and Class bonuses)
Hardness: 15
Hit Points: 85
Size: Gargantuan (-4)
Purchase DC: 40
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: Military Radio, weapons, lights, radar, vtol capabilities, ejector seats for pilot and co-pilot, repelling lines (8), medical droid
Notes: 3 troops can enter or exit per round, can hover, able to reach orbit, but doesn't unless has the Space Operation option.

Weapons


Weapon
Damage
Crit
Damage Type
Range Incr
ROF
Magazine
Controller
Massdriver Launchers (2)
Varies


Varies
250 ft
Single
70 (35 ea)
Pilot
Anti-Personnel Blasters (3)
4d8
20, x2
Fire
100 ft
S, A
Unlimited
Co-pilot
Wing Composite-Beam Laser Turret (2)
5d8
19-20x3
Fire
100 ft
Single
Unlimited
Co-Pilot
Nose Twin Fire-Linked Lasers
9d8
20x2
Fire
200 ft
S
Unlimited
Gunner
Laser Turrets Fire-Linked
9d8
20x2
Fire
200 ft
S
Unlimited
Gunner
Underwing Concussion Missiles (8)
10d10
19-20x3
Energy
4000 ft
S
8 (4/wing)
Pilot
 
*Massdriver Launcher*
This launcher uses magnetic principles to launch a projectile, typically concussion missiles, or other similar sized projectiles, including solid projectiles or bombs, at a target. This allows the craft to fire a variety of projectiles for different missions. The launcher has a range increment of 200 ft unless warhead specifies one. Can carry up to 3 different types of munitions, 10 rounds each.
Incendiary - This projectile is packed with incendiary chemicals to burn large areas. Deals 7d6 fire to a 30 foot area, Reflex DC 16 for half, deals 3d6 fire damage for 2d4 rounds. PDC 17 for 5 missiles.
KEW - This is a solid projectile that has a discarding sabot, shaped for armour piercing, used against targets with particle shielding against normal missiles. Deals 4d12, ignores 10 points of hardness, bypasses shielding, range increment 300 ft. PDC 19 for 5 projectiles.
Fragment - This projectile, upon detonation releases shards of sharp metal over a large area that is deadly to infantry, but can also be used against aerial targets. Deals 6d6 slashing damage to a 40 ft radius, Reflex DC 18 for half damage. Organic creatures also suffer 1 point of bleeding damage each round, requiring a Treat Injury check DC 14 and 1 minute work, to stop, or magical healing. PDC 17 for 5.

*Laser Turrets*
The laser turrets only pivot up and down, but allow a +1 to attack rolls while attack ground targets.
The lasers can be fixed forward and fire-linked with the nose lasers, dealing 12d8 but lose the +1 to attack ground targets.

*Concussion Missiles*
Concussion missiles are a type of short range anti-vehicle missile generally deployed by a starship, vehicle mounted or even shoulder launchers. Their small size and maneuverability make them excellent anti-fighter weapons and giving fighters a heavy, if limited payload, punch besides their energy weapons.

*Concussion Missile (PL6)*
Damage: 10d10
Critical: 19-20x2
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: 4000 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Large
Purchase DC: 23
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Notes: +2 to target ships of shuttle types or smaller.

*Composite-Beam Laser Turret*
These weapons focus multiple laser beams, which meet at a central point, into a single, considerably more powerful beam. As these weapons fire a single beam that lasts several seconds, these weapons are excellent for striking a large area during strafing attacks. The user can make a strafe attack even without the required feats (affects a 5 ft by 20 ft area). If a target takes up more than 1 5 ft square area of the affected area from a strafe attack, suffers -1 to the Reflex save for each 5 ft area it occupies, and suffers +3d10 damage per 5 ft square it occupies that the strafe attack covered past the first square.

*LAAT/g*
The LAAT/g is modified LAAT/i after studies of Earth based attack craft, increasing its attack capabilities while completely sacrificing the troop capacity. The anti-personnel blaster turrets are removed, with the hull shape altered slightly to be slightly more rounded to improve armour. The massdriver launchers on top of the hull have expanded magazines are retained, as well as the wing composite beam lasers, with the hull and wings reinforced. A set of quad lasers are fitted to the nose, a set of pair laser turrets are fitted to the sides for added protection and attack. The standard lasers were chosen for faster rate of fire and easy of maintenance. A set of concussion missile launchers are set in the hull, along with the two wing pods, giving the LAAT/g incredible punch.

*LAAT/g (PL6)*
Crew: 5, 2 pilots, 3 gunners
Passengers: 0
Cargo: 1000 lbs
Init: +0
Maneuver: +1
Top Speed: 600 (60)
Defense: 8 (+ pilot Dex modifier and Class bonuses)
Hardness: 17
Hit Points: 90
Size: Gargantuan (-4)
Purchase DC: 41
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: Military Radio, weapons, lights, radar, vtol capabilities, ejector seats for pilot and co-pilot.

Weapons


Weapon
Damage
Crit
Damage Type
Range Incr
ROF
Magazine
Controller
Massdriver Launchers (2)
Varies


Varies
250 ft
Single
90 (45 ea)
Pilot
Quad Nose Lasers (+1 attack)
9d8
20, x2
Fire
200 ft
S
Unlimited
Co-pilot
Wing Composite-Beam Laser Turret (2)
5d8
19-20x3
Fire
100 ft
Single
Unlimited
Co-Pilot/Gunner
Concussion Missile Launcher (2)
10d10
19-20x3
Energy
4000 ft
S
12 (6 per launcher)
Gunner
Laser Turrets Fire-Linked (2)
9d8
20x2
Fire
200 ft
S
Unlimited
Gunner
Underwing Concussion Missiles (8)
10d10
19-20x3
Energy
4000 ft
S
8 (4/wing)
Pilot
 
*Massdriver Launcher*
This launcher uses magnetic principles to launch a projectile, typically concussion missiles, or other similar sized projectiles, including solid projectiles or bombs, at a target. This allows the craft to fire a variety of projectiles for different missions. The launcher has a range increment of 200 ft unless warhead specifies one. Can carry up to 3 different types of munitions.
Incendiary - This projectile is packed with incendiary chemicals to burn large areas. Deals 7d6 fire to a 30 foot area, Reflex DC 16 for half, deals 3d6 fire damage for 2d4 rounds. PDC 17 for 5 missiles.
KEW - This is a solid projectile that has a discarding sabot, shaped for armour piercing, used against targets with particle shielding against normal missiles. Deals 4d12, ignores 10 points of hardness, bypasses shielding, range increment 300 ft. PDC 19 for 5 projectiles.
Fragment - This projectile, upon detonation releases shards of sharp metal over a large area that is deadly to infantry, but can also be used against aerial targets. Deals 6d6 slashing damage to a 40 ft radius, Reflex DC 18 for half damage. Organic creatures also suffer 1 point of bleeding damage each round, requiring a Treat Injury check DC 14 and 1 minute work, to stop, or magical healing. PDC 17 for 5.

*Concussion Missiles*
Concussion missiles are a type of short range anti-vehicle missile generally deployed by a starship, vehicle mounted or even shoulder launchers. Their small size and maneuverability make them excellent anti-fighter weapons and giving fighters a heavy, if limited payload, punch besides their energy weapons.

*Concussion Missile (PL6)*
Damage: 10d10
Critical: 19-20x2
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: 4000 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Large
Purchase DC: 23
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Notes: +2 to target ships of shuttle types or smaller.

*Composite-Beam Laser Turret*
These weapons focus multiple laser beams, which meet at a central point, into a single, considerably more powerful beam. As these weapons fire a single beam that lasts several seconds, these weapons are excellent for striking a large area during strafing attacks. The user can make a strafe attack even without the required feats (affects a 5 ft by 20 ft area). If a target takes up more than 1 5 ft square area of the affected area from a strafe attack, suffers -1 to the Reflex save for each 5 ft area it occupies, and suffers +3d10 damage per 5 ft square it occupies that the strafe attack covered past the first square.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Lethal. Very lethal.


----------



## kronos182

A couple Battlestar Galactica ships. One an interceptor inspired by a pic on pintrest, and the other seen in the Battlestar Galactica Reimaged series

*Rattlesnake*
The Rattlesnake is a new interceptor released after the development of the Mk VII Viper. It's slightly smaller, engines are in a reverse triangle, with two engines flanking the hull, and the third below. It has two needlers mounted on the top of the hull just ahead of the cockpit. It lacks any provisions to carry missiles, but has ample fuel for its afterburner system. It has two narrow, forward swept wings that angle down.

Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Fighter
Size: Gargantuan (–4 size)
Length: 28.3 feet
Weight: 35,000 lb.
Crew: 1
Passenger Capacity: 0
Cargo Capacity: 700 lb.
Tactical Speed: 5,500 ft. (11 sq.) / 7,000 ft afterburner
Defense: 6
Flat-footed Defense: 6
Autopilot Defense: 6
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 9d20 (180 hp)
Initiative Modifier: +2
Pilot’s Class Bonus:
Pilot’s Dex Modifier:
Gunner’s Attack Bonus:
Targeting System Bonus: +2
Grapple Modifier: +8
Base Purchase DC: 46
Restriction: Military (+3)

Attack: 2 fire-linked needlers -2 ranged (12d12/20)

Attack of Opportunity: None

Standard PL 6 Design Specs: Twin Engines, Ejector Seat, RCS Mk2, +3 Pilot checks
Engines: Fusion torch engine, thrusters, hydrogen injectors
Armor: Polymeric
Defense Systems: Chaff launcher with 8 chaff bundles, sensor jammer
Sensors: Class III sensor array, targeting system
Communications: Laser transceiver, radio transceiver
Weapons: 2 fire-linked needlers (range incr. 4,000 ft.)
Grappling Systems: None


*TWIN ENGINE SYSTEM (PL 6)*
During the Fusion Age starship engineers expand upon experimental starcraft and prototype twin engine technology, designing a command and control system capable of taking two identical engine types and slaving them together, boosting the overall tactical speed of a starship.
A starship equipped with a twin-engine system must mount two identical starship engines – at the loss of 25% of the ship’s cargo capacity and one weapon slot – in order for the system to operate.
This device increases the tactical speed bonus of one of the engines by 50% (round down up the nearest 500 ft.) – the pair provides a tactical speed bonus of 150% of a single engine design. If the system or one of the engines in damaged in combat (most likely due to a critical hit), the remaining engine provides a tactical speed bonus equal to one-half (round up) the bonus a single engine design would normally provide.
Example: A starship equipped with this device and two induction engines would have a total tactical speed bonus of +1,500 ft. If one of the engines is damaged or destroyed the bonus drops to +500 ft. A starship equipped with this device and two gravitic redirectors would have a total tactical speed bonus of +2,500 ft. If one of the engines is damaged or destroyed the bonus drops to +1,000 ft.
Minimum Ship Size: Gargantuan.
Tactical Speed Bonus: See text.
Purchase DC: 15.

*Improved Thrust*
Computer system and machinery changes to the engine core grant the starship more power, enabling it to propel the starship at an increased rate of speed. The starship gains a +500 ft. bonus to speed.
NOTE: A starship may be equipped with multiple improved thrust gadgets, with each increase past the first granting an additional +250 ft. bonus to speed. (Tactical speed, in squares, is rounded down to the nearest 500 ft. increment.)
Restrictions: Starship engines only.
Purchase DC: +2.

*Ejector Seat*
The cockpit is fitted with a seat that has rocket boasters, and designed to quickly blast away the canopy, or top hatch to eject the seat and pilot to safety in the event the craft is destroyed immediately. Upon the craft reaching 0 hit points, the ejection system will eject the pilot safely away. However if the craft would be destroyed (see table 7-5 for destruction threshold, d20 Future pg 113 for negative hit points for ship type) by the attack that bought the equipped craft to 0 and below, the ejection seat still ejects the pilot, but must make a Reflex save DC 18, failure the pilot suffers half damage from the ship's destruction (10d6), success means the pilot only suffers 1/4 the damage (5d6). The pilot must have a space suit or other means to survive the vacuum of space. If the ship is destroyed while in a planetary atmosphere, it is equipped with a parachute to safely land.
The ejector seat is also equipped with a distress beacon which can be programmed for either general distress on all frequencies, or set to only friendly forces.

*RCS*
The Reaction Control System, is a set of thrusters, placed about the ship, give it improved maneuverability and reaction time. Mk1 Grants +1 to Initiative, and +2 to Pilot checks to perform stunts PDC 14; Mk2 +2 Initiative, +2 to Pilot Checks PDC 15; Mk3 +2 Initiative, +3 to Pilot checks, PDC 16.


*Virgon Maintenance Ship*
The Virgon maintenance ships are fleet and civilian service and repair craft. They have a large flattop deck at the front, with the built up section behind the deck that contains large cargo holds and hangers along with the bridge and crew crew quarters. Below the flattop hangs a secondary hull which has the main engineering and engines with the fuel reserves.

*Virgon Maintenance Ship (PL 6)*
Type: Light
Subtype: Hauler
Size: Colossal (–8 size)
Length: 550 feet
Weight: 72,000 tons
Crew: 8 (trained +4) plus 30-50 repair crew
Passenger Capacity: 8
Cargo Capacity: 10,300 tons
Tactical Speed: 2,500 ft. (5 sq.)
Defense: 7
Flat-footed Defense: 5
Autopilot Defense: 5
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 36d20 (720 hp)
Initiative Modifier: +2
Pilot’s Class Bonus: +3
Pilot’s Dex Modifier: +2
Gunner’s Attack Bonus:
Targeting System Bonus:
Grapple Modifier: +16
Base Purchase DC: 56
Restriction: Restricted (+2)

Attack: None

Attack of Opportunity: None

Standard PL 6 Design Specs: repair systems, hanger (1 craft up to 100 ft long or several smaller ones up to the maximum length)
Engines: Jump Engine, thrusters
Armor: Alloy plating
Defense Systems: Autopilot system, damage control system (2d10), radiation shielding
Sensors: Class II sensor array
Communications: Radio transceiver
Weapons: None
Grappling Systems: Grapplers

*Repair Systems*
The flattop and support a ship up to 300 feet long, although larger ships can dock with it, only the part over the dock itself can be repaired. Repair crew can repair damaged ships on the move, and even rearm refuel shuttles and fighters. Refueling and rearming typically fighters takes only 5 rounds, and can repair up to 4 craft at a time if they all fit on the deck.
Repair crew gain a +5 to Repair, Craft: Mechanical and Craft: Electrical checks related to starships and starship parts.


----------



## kronos182

*Guardians*
Guardians are the militia troops of the Eldar Craftworlds, made up of citizens. In times of peace the Guardians go about their normal lives, but when its time of war, they take up their arms and fight. Typically found in squads of 10 to 20, although smaller or larger groups can be found

*Guardian (Fast Ord 1/Dedicated Ord 1)*
Type: Humanoid, Eldar
Size: Medium
CR: 1
Hit Points: 1d8 plus 1d6, hp 11
Mas: 10
Init: +3
Speed: 35 ft
Defense: 17, touch 17, flat-footed 14 (+3 Dex +4 class)
BAB/Grp: +0 / +0
FS/Reach: 5 ft by 5 ft/ 5 ft
Attacks: +0 melee, or +3 ranged
Special Attacks:
Special Qualities: Eldar traits
Allegiances: Craftworld
Saves: Fort +1, Reflex +4, Will +3
Reputation: +1
Abilities: Str 11, Dex 17, Con 10, Int 14, Wis 14, Cha 10
Skills: Autohypnosis +5, Concentration +2, Knowledge (current events) +3, Knowledge (history) +3, Listen +4, Profession +6, Psicraft +5, Read/Write English, Read/Write Eldar, Speak English, Speak Eldar, Spot +4
Feats: Personal Firearms Proficiency, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Psionic Skills
Possessions: Shuriken catapult, 4 magazines, 1 plasma grenade
Organization: single, pairs, 4, 10, 20. If groups of 10 to 20, or more for large scale battles but operating in squads of up to 20. Every 10 Guardians, 2 will operate a heavy weapon on a Grav Platform, mounting a Bright Lance, Eldar missile launcher, Scatter Laser, Shuriken Cannon or Star Cannon.

*Shuriken Catapult*
The Shuriken Catapult is the standard of the Eldar, firing razor-sharp monomolecular discs capable of slicing through flesh and penetrating a considerable thickness of plasteel armour. The discs shape can vary by the Craftworld that build them, but all accept the same ammunition block as the weapon

*Shuriken Catapult (PL 6-7)*
Damage: 2d6+1
Critical: 19-20x2
Damage Type: Slashing
Range Increment: 100 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Large
Weight: 9 lbs
Ammo: 200 box
Purchase DC: 19 Mil (+3), Elda
Notes: Ignores 1 point of hardness/DR or Defense from Equipment.
Ammunition PDC 6 for 1 magazine


*Mesh Armour*
Mesh armour is Eldar armour made of tens of thousands of individual pieces of thermoplas interwoven to produce a dense material resembling reptile scales or chainmail. It comes momentary rigid when hit, spreading force across a larger area, thereby reducing damage. The thermoplas also disperses heat rapidly, giving reasonable protection against energy weapons. The material is psychically sensitive, automatically reacting to the wearer's movements and thoughts to maintain a glove-tight fit as they move and fight. Includes life support system and heat-sensing lenses.

*Eldar Mesh Armour (PL7)*
Type: Light
Equipment Bonus: +3
Nonprof. Bonus: +1
Str Bonus: 0
Nonprof Str Bonus: 0
Max Dex: +5*
Armour Penalty: 0*
Speed (30 ft): 30 ft
Weight: 6 lbs
Purchase DC: 19
Restriction: Mil (+3), Eldar
Notes: Has 10 hour life support, thermovision (see Infrared and heat signatures). If the wearer doesn't have any psychic ability (at least 1 Power Point), the Armour Penalty is -2. Has Fire Resistance 3 (functions against lasers, plasma and similar energy weapons).


*Grav Platform*
These devices are anti-gravitational platforms that mount heavy weapons, operated by two crew members. Has an angular curved base which has a central part that raises up upon which a weapon, such as a Bright Lance, Eldar Missile Launcher, Scatter Laser, Shuriken Cannon or Starcannon can be mounted with targeting systems and gun shield to help protect the operator. Takes up a 5 foot square area, although the barrel of the weapon can stick out past this, has 20 hit points, 15 hardness, moves up to 40 ft per round, typically moving beside troops, when moving has Defense 12, but when the mounted weapon is going to be fired, must be landed (free action to land, move equivalent action to lift off), has Def 11 for the platform itself. The shield provides the wielder a +2 Cover bonus to Defense. Targeting system grants a +1 to attack rolls.
PDC: 19 Eldar, Mil (+3)


*Bright Lance*
The Bright Lance is the Eldar equivalent of the Imperium's lascannon, although more efficient as it uses psychically grown crystals, and more accurate.

*Bright Lance (PL 6-7 Exotic/Heavy Firearms Proficiency, Eldar)*
Damage: 4d10
Critical: 19-20x2
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 150 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Huge
Weight: 20 lbs
Ammo: 25 box
Purchase DC: 26 Mil (+3)
Notes: Ignore 5 points of hardness/DR (or ignore 5 points of Defense using RAW), +1 attack rolls. If connected to the power systems of a Grav Platform or Eldar Power Armour, has 25 shot capacitor, recharges 1 shot ever 5 rounds of inactivity. When connected to a dedicated power source, such as on a vehicle or power generator, the rate of fire changes to Semi, Automatic.

*Scatter Laser*
The Scatter Laser is a heavy laser weapon used by the Eldar. Originally created for War Walkers and Wraithlords, also used as a support weapon for Guardian Squads mounted on Grav Platform. Consists of six separate laser chambers which can be fired simultaneously or in bursts, uses crystalline power cells to store energy. In many respects similar to the multi-laser of the Imperium, but far more refined and energy efficient.

*Scatter Laser (PL7 Exotic Weapons Proficiency, Eldar)*
Damage: 4d8
Critical: 19-20x2
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 120 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Large
Weight: 40 lbs
Ammo: 100 box*
Purchase DC: 26 Mil (+3) Eldar
Note: Requires dedicated power source, 100 round capacitor, recharges 1 round every 5 rounds of inactivity.


*Shuriken Cannon*
The shuriken cannon is a much larger version of the shuriken catapult, with much greater range and damage potential.

*Shuriken Cannon (PL7 Personal Firearms Proficiency, Eldar Equipment)*
Damage: 6d6+3
Critical: 19-20
Damage Type: slashing
Range Increment: 200 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Large
Weight: 30 lb
Ammo: 200 box or linked
Purchase DC: 27 Mil (+3)
Notes: Masterworked, +1 attack roll, Digital Ammo Counter, armour piercing (+1 attack against targets with armour, or natural armour +1 or greater. Against targets without armour suffers -1 damage), ignoring 4 points of hardness/DR.
Ammunition: PDC 13.


----------



## Hinthas

Deleted


----------



## Hinthas

I'm considering doing a side encounter with John Ringo's Posleen and this hover vehicle would work for the God Kings and Warriors.


----------



## kronos182

Couple of Terminators

*T-600*
The T-600 "Walker" is a primitive, hulking infiltrator, standing 7' 3" with a rubber skin, used as a main foot soldier during the earlier years of the Future War.
The T-600 has three modes of operation: direct, automatic and autonomous. In direct mode, the T-600 is directed by the Skynet computers like soldiers in a war game, reacting automatically to a wide variety of preprogramed conditions, or individual units can be relinquished to their own control and act independently on extended search and destroy missions.
Typically armed with M134 miniguns, but some are also equipped with a grenade launcher for additional combat options. They are also fitted with electromagetic cores built into their joints to help reassemble themselves if arms or legs are removed from the main body, and not severely damaged.

*T-600 Endo*
Medium Construct (PL 6)
Hit Dice: 5d10+10 (50 hp)
Initiative: +1
Speed: 40 ft
Defense: 15 (+1 Dex, +4 armour)
Attacks: +7 ranged M135 (4d10+2, 20, ballistic, 175, A, 400 rds), or +9 melee slam (2d4+6)
Face/Reach: 5 ft by 5 ft/5 ft
Special Qualities: integral laser sight, telescopic vision, thermal/infrared sensors, construct, darkvision 60 ft, DR 8, Fire Resistance 10, Cold Resistance 10
Saves: Fort +2, Ref +1, Will +2
Abilities: Str 22, Dex 12, Con ---, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 8
Skills: Balance +4, Climb +8, Disguise +4*, Knowledge Tactics +5, Listen +8, Spot +8, Search +8
Feats: Personal firearms, advanced firearms, exotic weapon (M135), burst fire
Challenge Rating: 3
PDC: 23

*Combat*
T-600 Endos function as infiltrators and combat units. With the rubber skins, from a distance, they appear as humans, allowing them to get close to Resistance bases, which allowed them to use heavy weapons to begin their assault. At distances of over 200 feet, the T-600 appears as human, as long as the viewers don't have advanced sensors. After it runs out of ammunition for its main weapon, it can pick up any other weapon and make use of them.
When directed by Skynet directly, working with other T-600s, it gains +2 to attack rolls, multiple T-600s will fire their weapons together targeting the same target or area, increasing damage by +2 die and Reflex save by +1 for each additional two T-600s targeting the same target/area, all must be within 10 feet of each other, to a maximum of 11 T-600s. They also can not be surprised or flanked if at least one of the T-600s being controlled by Skynet within 100 ft are not surprised or flanked.
If operating in automatic mode, they will patrol a specific area, engaging any humans found, but will not go beyond their assigned area more than 1 mile to eliminate any human intruders. If the intruder goes beyond the range, the T-600 will report the direction, speed, condition of the intruder to Skynet.
In autonomous mode, the T-600 will patrol an area, and if signs of human activity are found, it will move to investigate, leaving its area of operation, will even go great distances to track potential leads to a Resistance base. They will attempt to get close to any Resistance group, and if conditions are right, after studying, they will attack, and radio the location, or may just radio the location and what they have discovered and continue to observe.

*Robotic Strength*
Their powerful servos allow them to carry incredible weights. Not considered encumbered when carrying heavy loads and can carry double their normal weight for their strength. The T-600's slam attack ignores 5 points of hardness/DR due to the strength able to punch through steel and concrete.

*Fake Skin*
The T-600 has rubber-like skin covering, looking human, at least from a distance. Using only visual means, without any advanced sensors (class II or above), the T-600 has a +4 bonus to Disguise checks to appear as human at distances greater than 200 feet. An additional +2 in low light or dark conditions. If the T-600 suffers more than 10 points of damage, the rubber skin is damaged enough that it is not effective.

*M135 Minigun*
The M135 is a Skynet variant of the M134 minigun, while very similar, it is made of improved materials, has better cooling capabilities, better range, and slightly better damage. It uses slightly different autofire rules. When fired, target a 20-foot by 20-foot area (regular autofire rules target a 10-foot by 10-foot area). All within this area must make a Reflex save DC 21 for half damage. Firing uses up 50 rounds, or 25 rounds with the Burst Fire Feat.
4d10+2, 20x2, ballistic, 175 ft, A, linked ammunition, huge, 85 lbs, 30 Mil (+3).


*T-700*
The T-700 are the predecessor to the T-800 series, but built only for combat, with an appearance similar to the T-800, but heavier armoured although with less advanced materials, the CPUs are not as advanced, and lack the ability for independent thought. Typically armed with M-40 pulse plasma rifles, working in pairs to squads of 6 to 12, although larger groups can be found for heavy combat situations.

*T-700 Endo*
Medium Construct (PL 6)
Hit Dice: 6d10+10 (50 hp)
Initiative: +1
Speed: 40 ft
Defense: 16 (+1 Dex, +5 armour)
Attacks: +8 ranged M-40 pulse rifle (3d10, fire, 80 ft, s,a), or +10 melee slam (2d4+6)
Face/Reach: 5 ft by 5 ft/5 ft
Special Qualities: integral laser sight, telescopic vision, thermal/infrared sensors, construct, darkvision 60 ft, DR 8, Fire Resistance 10, Cold Resistance 10
Saves: Fort +2, Ref +1, Will +2
Abilities: Str 22, Dex 12, Con ---, Int 12, Wis 10, Cha 8
Skills: Balance +4, Climb +8, Knowledge Tactics +5, Listen +8, Spot +8, Search +8
Feats: Personal firearms, advanced firearms, burst fire
Challenge Rating: 4
PDC: 24

*Combat*
T-700 Endos function are combat units, either directed directly by Skynet, or automatically, programmed to patrol an area or attack Resistance groups and bases.
When directed by Skynet directly, working with other T-700s, it gains +2 to attack rolls, multiple T-700s will fire their weapons together targeting the same target or area, increasing damage by +2 die and Reflex save by +1 for each additional two terminators  targeting the same target/area, all must be within 10 feet of each other, to a maximum of 11 terminatorss. They also can not be surprised or flanked if at least one of the terminators being controlled by Skynet within 100 ft are not surprised or flanked.
If operating in automatic mode, they will patrol a specific area, engaging any humans found, but will not go beyond their assigned area more than 1 mile to eliminate any human intruders. If the intruder goes beyond the range, the terminator will report the direction, speed, condition of the intruder to Skynet. When order to attack in automatic mode, they will keep attacking, using simple tactics, such as move and fire in groups, make use of cover as they advance, but will keep attacking until the targets are all destroyed, or the terminator is destroyed.

*Robotic Strength*
Their powerful servos allow them to carry incredible weights. Not considered encumbered when carrying heavy loads and can carry double their normal weight for their strength. The terminator's slam attack ignores 5 points of hardness/DR due to the strength able to punch through steel and concrete.


*M-40 Pulse Rifle*
The M-40 is an improved weapon over the M-20, with full automatic fire capability, lighter, integrated targeting and link to the Terminator or Hunter Killer that is holding it so it can link and monitor the weapon's status without having to look at it, and able to fire at a target without having to look directly at it.

Damage: 3d10
Critical: x3
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 100 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Size: Large
Weight: 15 lbs
Ammo: 100 Box
Purchase DC: 24 Mil (+3)
Notes: Integrated camera, weapon link, targeting system (+1 to attack rolls with weapon link)


----------



## kronos182

*Mimic Industries*

Mimic Industries specializes in creating weapons and equipment that imitates the powers of super powered beings. Not much is known of the company other than products show up on the market. The quality is quite high and they are highly sought after, with many fetching millions in auctions and the Black Market.
CENTRAL OFFICES: unknown
MAJOR REGIONAL OFFICES: unknown
MAJORITY STOCKHOLDER: Unknown
Logo: Stylized image of a Mimic
INFORMATION: Mimic Industries specializes in creating weapons and equipment that imitates the powers of super powered beings. Not much is known of the company other than products show up on the market. The quality is quite high and they are highly sought after, with many fetching millions in auctions and the Black Market. Agents of Mimic Industries are sometimes found at major market areas, appearing as simple business men or shop operators at a both with the Mimic Industries logo on their Ids, willing to offer good deals for information about new super powers or abilities. These agents if questioned report to communication nodes, making requests for more products, transfer funds, and information about new powers they obtain from clients. From these nodes orders are dispatched and payments sent to employees and banks. So far any attempts to hack these nodes, or locate them from outside sources have failed.


Sample Mimic Industries Products

*Snikt*
This armoured glove and brace are modelled after the mutants Wolverine and X-23, with three openings on the back of the hand. From these openings extend 3 blades which are housed in the brace. The blades can be extended or retracted with specific hand motion, pressing a control button on the brace, or linked to a HUD system for handless control.

*Snikt (PL5)*
Damage: 1d6
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Slashing or Piercing
Size: Small
Weight: 6 lbs
Purchase DC: 21 Mil (+3)
Notes: Bleeding, Paired Ravaged
Bleeding - Targets, with anatomies, suffer continuing, and stacking damage (for each strike) due to blood loss from vicious wounds, suffering 1 point of damage due to bleeding, each round until healed (Treat Injury DC 15, or any healing magic).
Paired Ravaged - If the wielder is wielding two Snikts and hits the same target at least once with each one in the same round, the target suffers an additional 2 points of bleeding damaging.

*Density Phase Array*
This device, when activated, can alter the wielder's density to make them intangible, or increase their density, which can increase their resistance and increase their hitting power in melee. The device is based on the density shifting ability of the Vision.
This device emits a field that hugs the wielder, that alters the frequency of the wielder's molecules for several effects, depending on the frequency used. It can be set to make the wearer intangible (incorporeal), allowing the wearer to walk through walls and attacks to pass right through them. With the aid of a small anti-gravity device, this prevents the wearer from fall through the ground unless they push down into the ground. The wearer has a 50% chance to ignore any attack from a corporeal source, except magical attacks have a 75% chance to strike the wearer. The wielder can move through solid objects as long as they have enough movement to move completely pass the object, not ending their turn within an object. Can look through an object (such as through a wall) provided the object is not more than 5 inches thick. Items made of pure lead slow the passage of an intangible wearer, requiring twice as much movement to go through (2 inches of lead counts as 4 inches for example). Items that absorb or reflect vibrations (vibranium, acoustium and similar materials) interferes with the density field and prevents the wearer from passing through. Weapons made of these materials will hit an intangible wearer.
Increase density increases the user's density and increases weight of the user and gear by double (the user's carrying capacity isn't affected, as their muscles become dense enough to compensate. If the wearer was carrying a medium load, the increased density and weight is still considered a medium load). The wearer gains DR 4, and melee strikes gain +4 damage, but suffers -10 ft to speed.
The density array uses a standard power pack, and can operate for a total time of 5 minutes, which can be divided up as many times for a short of period as the user wants, with a minimum of 2 rounds.
Activating and deactivating the field is a standard action, while selecting to either become intangible or increased density.
Weight: 5 lbs
PDC: 29
Res: Rare (+4)


*Electro-Tech Hammer*
This hammer is modeled after the one carried by the Asgardian Thor. When this weapon strikes a target, it releases an electrical charge and leaves a residual ionization on the target to increase further electrical damage to the target.

*Electro-Tech Hammer (PL6)*
Damage: 1d8 +1d6
Critical: 20x3
Damage Type: bludgeoning + electrical
Size: Medium
Weight: 9.5 lbs
Purchase DC: 23 Mil (+3)
Notes: Requires power pack to use electrical damage, 75 charges. Static charge.
Static Charge: The target struck has residual ionization from the weapon's strike, and any electrical based attacks within 30 feet of the affected target will chain a bolt of electricity to the target dealing 1d4 electrical damage. Static Charge lasts for 1d4+1 rounds, unless the target is struck by an EMP, or is degaussed. Each successful attack causes Static Charge to trigger, dealing its damage, plus extend the duration by 1 round.


*Gamma Knuckles*
This green, heavy gauntlet, is based on the Hulk. On the back of the wrist and hand are a pair of powerful pistons that power the knuckle plate, that activate when the fist strikes a target, they drive the plate and knuckles into the target for a powerful slam. The gauntlets are insulated and shielded from radiation, as the knuckles are lined with radioactive material.

*Gamma Knuckles (PL5-6)*
Damage: 2d6
Critical: 20x4
Damage Type: bludgeoning
Size: Small
Weight: 6 lbs
Purchase DC: 30 Mil (+3)
Notes: Against armoured targets ignores 3 points of hardness (or 3 points of Defense from equipment for armour), targets struck are staggered, also exposed by Medium Level of radiation of 1 round of exposure per successful strike. Can't be disarmed.

*Staggered*
The character suffered a powerful or unexpected blow, such as from a critical hit or from a surprise attack from a concealed or invisible opponent. The character does not get any bonuses from Dodge or other dodge bonuses to Defense, nor their Dexterity bonus to Defense and Reflex saves suffer -2, lasts for 1 round.


*Incensor*
This heavy gauntlet with top mounted pistons is similar to the Gamma Knuckles, but is based on the Red Hulk. The knuckles are lined with a material that when it strikes, leaves little pieces on the target and continue to burn for a short while.

*Incensor (PL5-6)*
Damage: 2d4 +1d4
Critical: 20x4
Damage Type: bludgeoning + fire
Size: Small
Weight: 6 lbs
Purchase DC: 30 Mil (+3)
Notes: On a successful strike, leaves particles that continue to deal 1 point of fire damage for 3 rounds. A full round action to scrap off the burning material, or suffering at least 2 points of cold damage.


*Magnetic Field Generator*
This device can be hand held or operated while attached to a belt, and generates a magnetic field around the user that helps deflects attacks from metallic items such as bullets, blades and other such attacks. Powered by a standard power pack, taking a standard action to turn on, for a minimum of 2 rounds, the user gains a +4 Deflection against melee and ranged attacks from metallic sources that are magnetic. The user also gains a force field with 40 hit points against such attacks. When the hit points are depleted, the user still gains the +4 Deflection bonus to attack. The power pack provides enough power for 10 minutes of use which can be divided up as much as the user wants with a minimum of 2 rounds.
Weight: 8 lbs
PDC: 29 Mil (+3)


*Web Blaster*
This red pistol with a large sphere at the back above the handle, with a tube that holds its ammunition ahead of the handle, is based on the web shooting abilities of Spider-Man and similar spider powered beings. It can fire in two different modes, firing a web to entangle a target, or a bundled ball of web for damage.

*Web Blaster (PL5-6)*
Damage: *
Critical: 8
Damage Type: 8
Range Increment: 50 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Size: Small
Weight: 4.5 lbs
Ammo: 30 charges
Purchase DC: 23 Lic (+1)

Web: The web shooter can fire a web that can entangle up to a large sized target with a successful ranged touch attack with a range of 100 ft, a range increment of 20 ft. The web has an Escape DC 26, Break DC 28 and 12 Hit Points. If more than one web is used to entangle a target of up to large size, increase Escape and Break DCs by +1 per web up to a maximum of +5, and increase Hit Points by +3 per added web. If hardening agent added, the webbing gains +5 to Escape and Break DCs and Hit Points. The web can be used to strap items to a surface, able to support up to 500 lbs, plus 200 lbs per additional web to hold an object of up to large size. Alternatively, the wielder can use a web to cover an area, with each web covering a 10 foot by 10 foot area, with larger areas requiring additional webs fired, preferably with two shooters. Large web sheets require more time to make, and the first web must have at least two anchor points. Uses two charges per web.
Web Shot: This is a tightly bundled ball of webbing that can be used to strike opponents from a distance, but doesn't stick or entangle them. A ranged attack is required, deals 2d4 points of bludgeoning damage with a range increment of 60 feet out to 5 range increments. Each web shot uses one charge.

*Web Cartridge*
These cartridges are filled with a liquid that when exposed to air creates a web like material that can be used to create webs just like a spider. Each cartridge is about half an inch diameter and 2 inches long, weighing 8 oz. with 30 charges for a standard web shooter.
PDC: 12 for 5 cartridges.


*Canary Mask*
This device looks similar to an air filter mask, with a large 'grill' on the front, which contains a powerful sonic emitter. The wearer speaks one of several command words to activate the device's different attack modes. It has 3 attack modes, a wide area stun, a basic damaging attack that affects a small area, and a focused attack that can shatter bones and metal.

Damage: Stun / 3d6 / 5d6
Critical: - / - / 19-20x2
Damage Type: Sonic
Range Increment: 75 ft / 50 foot long, 25 ft wide cone / 50 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi / single / semi
Size: Small
Weight: 5 lbs
Ammo: 30 charges
Purchase DC: 27 Res (+2)
Notes: Switching between modes is a free action by speaking command word. Stun Fort save DC 17, Cone Reflex DC 17.


*Sonic Fist*
This heavy gauntlet has an oversized mitten design to it, emits a powerful, but incredibly short ranged sonic blast upon striking a target, which can disorient targets. While powered up, it also grants resistance to sonic attacks.

*Sonic Fist (PL 6)*
Damage: 1d6 +2d6 + dizzy
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: bludgeoning + sonic
Size: Small
Weight: 4 lbs
Purchase DC: 21
Notes: Requires standard power pack that will power 30 charged punches. Once depleted, only deals 1d6 bludgeoning damage.
Sonic Resistance - Reduces damage from sonic attacks by 5, grants a +4 bonus against sonic based effects.


*Armour of Colossus*
This sculpted breastplate, neck, wrist and ankle bands are made of a steel-like material and based on mutants that can convert their skin to steel like materials for protection. When worn all together and activated, via button or voice command, each part releases nanites that coats the wearer in nanites that converts the upper layer of the wear's skin into an organic steel-like material, greatly increasing their resistance to damage and strength, but reduces their dexterity and speed slightly. While active, the user gains +2 Natural Armour bonus to Defense, +2 to Strength which is considered Extraordinary Strength, a -2 penalty to Dexterity, -5 ft to speed, weight is tripled, gains DR 10, immune to contact poisons ad Bleeding condition. These features operate for 10 rounds at a time, and the armour can be activated 5 times per day before it requires recharging. However while the armour is activated, the wearer can't be healed except by means of magic or ingested means. Ingested form of healing, unless magical in nature, is half as effective.
When not in use, functions as a light set of armour.

*Armour of Colossus (PL6-7)*
Type: Light
Equipment Bonus: +2
Nonprof. Bonus: +1
Str Bonus: 0
Nonprof Str Bonus: 0
Max Dex: +5
Armour Penalty: -2
Speed (30 ft): 30 ft
Weight: 15 lbs for breast plate +1 for each band, total 15 lbs
Purchase DC: 28
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Notes: Activated and deactivated by a press of a concealed button on one of the arm bands or voice command.

*Flame Sheath*
The flame sheath is a full body suit of heat resistant clothe, with the chest and back area lightly plated, and a belt, and a light helmet that completely covers the face. This suit is based on super powers that provide the user with fire based powers, including resistance to heat and projection of flames. The suit is environmentally sealed with 5 hours of air, it provides light protection against most weapons by is highly resistant to heat and heat based weapons, such as lasers, plasma, flames and microwave based weapons. The suit can fire blasts of plasma fire in longer ranged bolts, or a short range flamethrower type attack. It can also cover the wearer in flames, with a magnetic field that helps protect the user, rendering them virtually immune to any heat or fire attacks, and enhances their melee attacks with fire. The flames can also be directed to provided limited flight. The belt contains four pouches which can hold items, of small size up to 10 lbs, typically items such as power packs, grenades, and similar items. When the user uses the engulf in flames ability, any carried items not in the protective pouches or designed to resist high heat and flames are burned away, suffering damage each round if not destroyed immediately.
While engulfed in flames, user is immune to fire based attacks (heat, lasers, plasma, fire, microwave), adds 1d6 fire damage to melee attacks, or if touched with unarmed or small melee weapons deals 1d6 fire damage to attacker. Able to fly at speed of 50 ft, poor maneuverability. Engulfing in flames can be maintained for 10 rounds up to 3 times per day.
Built in weapons have 50 charges each, and recharge at a rate of 1 shot per 10 minutes of not being used, but can be supplemented with up to two power packs in shielded slots on the back, taking a standard action to switch out. Can fire a 2d10 fire damage, 50 ft, s/a plasma bolt, or a 3d10 fire damage 30 foot long 15 foot wide cone Reflex save DC 15 that uses 2 shots.

*Flame Sheath (PL6)*
Type: Light
Equipment Bonus: +2
Nonprof. Bonus: +1
Str Bonus: 0
Nonprof Str Bonus: 0
Max Dex: +6
Armour Penalty: -2
Speed (30 ft): 30 ft
Weight: 14 lbs
Purchase DC: 27
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Notes: 5 hour air supply, plasma blaster/flame thrower, engulf in flame ability (with flight 50 ft), military radio, Fire Resistance 5, Fire Immunity when engulfed in flames.


*Frost Gauntlet*
This heavy gauntlet is blue with highlights of white, with several tubes with cryogenic liquids mounted on the back. The wielder can form ice in several ways, from launching ice spikes for ranged attacks, or a blade of ice for melee combat. A standard power pack provides 50 charges which the user can use for its different functions.
Launch Ice Shard - This uses 1 charge and fires a spike of hard ice that deals 2d4 piercing/cold damage, 20x2, 90 ft, Semi.
Launch Ice Ball - Using 5 charges, launches a ball of ice that explodes upon impact that deals 2d6 piercing/cold damage to a 15 foot radius area, Reflex save DC 14 for half damage, 60 ft, Semi.
Ice Blade - Using 2 charges, the user can create a blade that deals either 1d6 piercing/cold, 19-20x2 or 1d8 slashing/cold 20x2 blade, at the time of creation. The blade will last for 5 rounds in room temperature areas, and -1 round for every 10 degrees above, or +1 rounds for every 10 degrees below room temperature, or until deactivated in freezing and below temperatures. Can renew a created blade with an additional 1 charge for another 5 rounds. But if the blade is melted or deactivated takes 2 rounds to reform.
Ice Shield - Using 5 charges, the user can create a shield made of ice, providing a +2 Shield bonus to Defense, is about 3 feet in diameter, with 20 hit points, hardness 5, lasts for 10 rounds in room temperate areas, -1 round per 10 degrees above, or +1 round per 10 degrees below room temperature, or indefinitely until deactivated in freezing or below temperatures.
Weight: 4 lbs
PDC: 24
Restriction: Mil (+3)


----------



## kronos182

*F-302 Fighter-Interceptor*
The F-302 is the Stargate Command's development from research based on the Death Glider. It has a similar profile, only the F-302 is larger, more angular than curved like the Death Glider's. It has two primary engines for atmospheric flight, two modified aerospikes for high altitude and allows it to reach orbit, with a rocket booster for space flight. A hyperspace window generator is installed, but it has a limited time of operation, allowing it to make short jumps within a star system to allow it to quickly reach distant points in system, or just outside a star system, but can't reach other planets.
Armed with two nose mounted railguns, four missiles mounted on the underside of the wings, and has three grappler cables that it can use to tow other craft or objects, or to latch to the outside of other craft. The hull is made of a naquadah composite (increased durability over earth materials, not quite as durable, but lighter.

*F-302 Fighter-Interceptor (PL5-6)*
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Fighter
Size: Gargantuan (-4)
Tactical Speed: 4000 ft, 2000 (200) atmospheric speed, can reach orbit without assistance., afterburn 5000 ft, 5000 (500) atmosphere
Defense: 11 (-4 size, +3 Class +2 Dex)
Flat-Footed Defense: 6 (-4 size, +3 Class)
Autopilot Defense:
Hardness: 21
Hit Dice: 7d20 (140 hp)
Initiative Modifier: +2
Pilot's Class Bonus: +3
Pilot's Dex Modifier: +2
Gunner's Attack Bonus: +2
Length: 46.8 ft, 85.f ft wingspan
Weight: 39,000 lb.
Targeting System Bonus: +2
Crew: 2 (trained +4), can operate with 1
Passenger Capacity: 0, 1 if no second crew member.
Cargo Capacity: 100 lb
Grapple Modifier: +8
Base PDC: 49
Restriction: Mil +3

Attack:
2 Fire-linked rail cannons -1 ranged (9d12, 20, ball, 3000 ft); or
Select fire Cobra Mk2 missiles -1 (5d12, 19-20x2, ball, -)

Attack of Opportunity:  None

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Improved thrust, improved maneuverability, extra move end of turn.
Engines: Thrusters, Ion engine, limited hyperspace generator
Armour: Naquadah Composite
Defense Systems: Radiation shielding
Sensors: Class III sensor system, targeting system, inertial dampers
Communications: Radio transceiver
Weapons: 2 fire-linked rail cannons, 4 Cobra Mk2 missiles
Grappling Systems: grappler cables (3)

*Select-Fire Missiles*
The pilot can fire a single or two missiles at the same target. Firing two missiles increases damage to 8d12 damage.

*Grappler Cables*
Grappler cables function similar to Grapplers, but instead of robitic arms, they are cables with grip pads with a 100 ft reach.

*Limited Hyperspace Generator*
This hyperspace generator allows the craft to jump into hyperspace for a short period of time, able to cover up to 0.25 (one-quarter AU) per round, with a maximum duration of 5 rounds of operation at a time. Requires Navigate check DC 15 to plot a safe path, taking a move equivalent action. Carries enough liquid Naquadah for 10 rounds of use.

*Naquadah Composite Armour*
Plates made of Naquadah, a dense and energy absorbing material, this armour is heavier than steel and similar armours, but resilient against physical attacks, and highly resistant to energy attacks, except acid.
Hardness: 21, 30 against energy attacks except acid.
Tactical Speed Penalty: None
Weight: One-quarter the weight of the starship (rounded up).
PDC: 19 + one-half the base PDC of the starship.
Restriction: Military - Rare (+3 to +4)

*Improved Maneuverability*
The craft is designed to be incredibly maneuverable, allowing it to avoid enemy fire. Grants +4 to Pilot checks for performing stunt maneuvers.

*Inertial Dampers (PL 7)*
Inertial dampers are mechanisms aboard starship to compensate for acceleration forces caused by speed and direction changes at high velocities. In gaming terms, any ships with this equipped can make an additional move action at the end of each turn.
Purchase DC: 15
Restriction: None


*Cobra Mk2 Missile (PL 5-6)*
An upgraded version of the Cobra air-to-air missiles modified to also function in space with slightly improved targeting and warhead. +1 to attack rolls against ultralight craft.
*Name: Cobra (air-to-air missile)*
Weapon Damage: 5d12
Critical: 19-20
Damage Type: Ballistic
Range Increment: -
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 22
Restriction: Mil (+3)

*Variants

F-302H*
The F-302H is a variant modified with a full hyperspace generator, capable of traveling interstellar distances in hyperspace. To make room for the larger generator and fuel required, the cockpit is modified to make room for a single pilot, with the room behind dedicated to the generator and fuel. All other features remains the same. The F-302H are produced in limited numbers due to the cost of a hyperspace generator on a small craft, assigned to elite units.
Make following changes to F-302 to make F-302H:
Reduce crew capacity to 1;
Replace Limited Hyperspace Generator with Hyperspace Generator;
PDC +2

*Hyperspace Generator F-302*
This hyperspace generator allows the craft to jump into hyperspace making interstellar travel possible, able to travel at twice the speed of light (lightspeed x2), jumping to hyperspace requires a Navigate check as normal plus a move action for the ship to actually jump to hyperspace. Carries enough liquid Naquadah for 30 light years of travel.


*F-302B*
This variant of the F-302 Interceptor turns it into a general fighter/light bomber. The ship is reinforced and additional missile mounts are added, allowing it to carry more missiles, however its speed is lower due to the weight. Produced in limited numbers until Stargate Command begins to produce dedicated bomber craft, but at least three squadrons are kept on Earth.
Make the following changes to F-302 to a F-302B:
Increase hit dice to 8d20 (160 hp);
Reduce speed to 3500 ft, 1500 (150) atmosphere, 4500 ft afterburner 3000 (300) atmosphere;
Increase missile load to 16, can carry a mix of 3 different missile types, but must be even numbers of missiles;
PDC +1

*F-302C*
The C variant is designed as a courier unit, boosted engine power, fitted with a hyperspace generator, increased fuel, larger cargo capacity, but has its weapons stripped, unable to carry missiles and has only one railgun for protection, but also has chaff for added defense. These craft are used for moving a single VIP or small valuable cargo or even data, quickly and in theory more securely.
Make the following changes to F-302 to make a F-302C:
Increase speed to 4500 ft, 2500 (250) atmospheric speed, can reach orbit without assistance., afterburn 5500 ft, 5500 (550) atmosphere;
Reduce crew capacity to 1;
Passenger capacity 1;
Increase cargo capacity to 400 lbs;
Add Hyperspace generator;
Remove capability to carry missiles;
Remove 1 rail cannon (damage 6d12):
Add Chaff launcher with 5 bundles;
PDC +1

*Hyperspace Generator F-302C*
This hyperspace generator allows the craft to jump into hyperspace making interstellar travel possible, able to travel at twice the speed of light (lightspeed x2), jumping to hyperspace requires a Navigate check as normal plus a move action for the ship to actually jump to hyperspace. Carries enough liquid Naquadah for 60 light years of travel.


----------



## kronos182

Quick stats for Stargate Command MALP with a few options and a combat model.

*MALP*
The Mobile Analytic Laboratory Probe, or MALP, is a reconnaissance drone used by Stargate Command to determine the conditions on the other side of an active wormhole before sending a team through. A MALP looks like a sixed wheeled all-terrain personal vehicle, similar to an argo or John Deer, with a multitude of sensors, cameras and audio pick ups and speakers, lights, a robotic arm with four prong grasping claw. It has a high powered military radio and communications system to allow it to relay video, audio and all data its sensors collect through the Stargate wormhole. A standard MALP is fitted with sensors that can analyze the atmosphere, detect potential poisons, toxins, radiation, oxygen levels, and gravity, equivalent to combination of starship and mech Class III sensors. The MALP is generally remote controlled by operators back at Stargate Command but a hand held controller can be used by SG teams. The MALP also has the capability to follow autonomously the person with the controller or a designated target. MALPs are powered by rechargeable batteries that provide up to 12 hours of continuous operation. The hand held controller has a range of 15 miles, depending on atmospheric conditions (heavy magnetic fields reduce range by half, etc), while Stargate Command through an active wormhole has a range of 30 miles.
Crew: 1 operator using remote or autonomous mode
Passengers: up to 2 medium sized creatures can lay on top, or up to 4 sitting
Cargo: 400 lbs strapped to top or tow 1 ton.
Init: -2
Maneuver: -2
Top Speed: 50 (5)
Defense: 12
Hardness: 10
Hit Points: 25
Size: Large
Purchase DC: 19
Restriction: Mil (+3), Stargate Command
Accessories: Class III sensors, audio/video recorder/transmitter, military radio, headlights, light on turret, robotic arm with 10 foot reach Str 18, built in laboratory for analyzing atmosphere, samples collected. Grants +1 equipment bonus to skills (knowledge and science related skills) of team members using its equipment to study samples collected.
Notes: Controlled remotely using user's Drive check at -1, or autonomous mode, programmed to drive around a designated area, taking soil, water, and floral samples, or follow the controller or designated target. In autonomous mode, has Listen, Search, Spot +8, Knowledge checks +5.

*Modifications*
Many modifications can be applied to a MALP, but some common ones are below.
*Cargo* - The lab, sensors, robotic arm are removed and a large cargo bed is fitted to the top, able to carry up to 600 tons and tow 2 tons of cargo on a trailer. PDC -2
*Deployable Solar Panels* - Can recharge to full power in 4 hours in sunny conditions, 8 hours in cloud, 12 hours is overcast conditions.
*Advanced Lab* - This improves the scientific equipment and sensors, upgrading sensors to Class IV, anyone using the equipment gains a +3 equipment bonus to related skills. PDC +1
*Shield* - This MALP strips the sensors and robotic arm, fitting a small naquadia generator to power a shield generator. The shield creates a shield dome that covers a 20 foot radius area, 20 foot tall with 50 hit points, regenerates 5 hit points per round it doesn't take damage. The shield will mould around terrain, and allows weapons to be fired from within to targets outside, doesn't protect against gases or airborne toxins, and rainy or snowy conditions reduce its effectiveness to only 75% (37 hit points, regenerates at only 3 hit points per round). The naquadia generator provides power for the shield for up to 30 days, and can also be used to power other items, but every 5 small low powered items reduces the time by 1 hour, while heavy energy demanding items such as energy weapons, drains 1 hour per 10 discharges. PDC +2
*Weapon Platform* - This strips out the sensors and robotic arm, fitting a tripod for a heavy weapon, with a gun shield and seat/stand for a person to use the weapon. If the weapon is an energy weapon, a naquadia generator can be attached. The gun shield provides +2 Cover bonus to Defense to the user.

*MAP*
The MAP, or Mobile Attack Probe is a combat version of the MALP, fitted with heavier armour, two weapon systems, targeting systems and a drone AI to allow it to operate with improved autonomous function, or remotely controlled. The top surface has a small turret which mounts a projectile or energy weapon, typically of a heavy machine gun level weapon, with a heavier weapon such as a grenade launcher or light missile system. Several smoke grenade launchers are also fitted to provide the MAP or accompanying troops cover.
Crew: 1 operator or autonomous mode
Passengers: 0
Cargo: 50 lbs
Init: -1
Maneuver: -1
Top Speed: 50 (5)
Defense: 14
Hardness: 15
Hit Points: 35
Size: Large
Purchase DC: 22
Restriction: Mil (+3) Stargate Command
Accessories: headlights, 2 weapon mounts (one heavy machine gun equivalent with 1000 rds of ammunition, one grenade launcher or light missile, such as bazooka/recoilless rifles such as stinger or RPG-6 with 50 rounds for grenades, missile style weapons up to 5 missiles), 6 smoke grenades that either release smoke around the MAP, or can launch up to 50 feet.
Notes: Controller suffers -1 to Drive and attack rolls while controlling the MAP. In autonomous mode, the MAP has Init +1, +6 to attack rolls, can make up to 2 attacks, and make fairly simple tactical decisions (if under heavy fire seek cover, use grenades or missiles if targets behind cover that doesn't have cover, etc), Listen, Search, Spot all +8, Knowledge Tactics +5.
Remote Control has range of 15 miles, while through an open wormhole Stargate Command has range of 30 miles. Operating battery has 12 hours of operation. Energy weapons will have separate power source (power capacitor, power packs, etc).


----------



## kronos182

*Al'kesh*

The Al'kesh is a powerful Goa'uld medium-range bomber and troop carrier that is used to attack fortified positions on planetary surfaces, serving a support role during invasions. Larger than the Tel'tak scout ship and Death Glider. It has a pyramid-shape design, two large wings extend from the base, which curve into the cockpit at the head of the vessel. Four engine nacelles propel the craft through space, with a hyperdrive jump window system for interstellar travel. The bridge has a control station and seats for two crew, one with a spherical control system. Unfortunately the bridge is the weakest point on the craft, and disabling the bridge completely disables the craft. Armed with two heavy staff cannons on a pivoting turret on the ventral side, plus can drop plasma charges from the underside, and has shields for protection, and includes a cloaking device for stealth operations. To facilitate troop and equipment transport, it has a set of transportation rings fitted in a large room that is the main storage for cargo and troops. The ships require a crew of 12 to run optimally, but a minimum of 2 can operate the ship. Besides the Goa'uld System Lords, other cultures and groups have acquired Al'kesh, particularly unarmed

*Al'kesh*
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Bomber/shuttle
Size: Colossal (-8)
Tactical Speed: 3500 ft
Defense: 13
Flat-Footed Defense: 11
Autopilot Defense: 8
Hardness: 25, 50 vs energy except acid
Hit Dice: 10d20 (200 hp), shields 200 hp
Initiative Modifier: +4
Pilot's Class Bonus: +5
Pilot's Dex Modifier: +4
Gunner's Attack Bonus: +4
Length: 115 ft
Weight: 68,000 lb
Targeting System Bonus: +2
Crew: 2-12 (expert +8)
Passenger Capacity: 50
Cargo Capacity: 9,000 lbs
Grapple Modifier: +12
Base PDC: 54
Restriction: Res +2, Goa'uld Lic +1

Attack:
2 fire-linked Heavy Staff Cannons -1 ranged (9d10+3, 2500 ft);
Or Plasma Bomb (bombing run only), +0 (18d8)

Attack of Opportunity:
none

Standard PL (7) Design Spec: transport rings, cloaking (total concealment, 50% miss chance, can't use shields while cloaked)
Engines: thrusters, ion engine, hyperspace generator
Armour: naquadah
Defense Systems: radiation shielding, shield, cloaking screen
Sensors: Class III
Communications: Laser Transceiver, radio transceiver
Weapons: 2 heavy staff cannons, plasma bombs (10 bombs, use damage of plasma missiles)
Grappling Systems:

*Heavy Staff Cannon*
The Heavy Staff cannon is a heavier version of the staff cannon found on the Death Glider. Devastating but slow to fire and not accurate.

Damage: 6d10+2 (fire)
Critical: 20
Range Increment: 200 feet (in space 2500 ft)
Rate Of Fire: Single
Magazine: 200 Int. (unlimited attached to ship)
Size: Huge.
Weight: 50 lb. Weapon, 15 tripod
Purchase DC: 27
Restriction: Military (+3)
Rules:  When the blast hits, it ‘explodes’ with a 10-foot burst radius, dealing damage to anything on it (Reflex save DC 16 for half except target struck). Attack rolls suffer -1 due to its inaccuracy, against targets that moved faster than 40 ft before the wielder's attack suffer a further -1 to attack rolls.

*Naquadah Armour*
Plates made of Naquadah, a dense and energy absorbing material, this armour is heavier than steel and similar armours, but resilient against physical attacks, and highly resistant to energy attacks, except acid.
Hardness: 25, 50 against energy attacks except acid.
Tactical Speed Penalty: -500 ft (-1 square)
Weight: One-quarter the weight of the starship (rounded up).
PDC: 20 + one-half the base PDC of the starship.
Restriction: Military - Rare (+3 to +4)

*Goa'uld Shields*
Goa'uld use shield technology that protects against physical and energy attacks in all directions of the ship. Goa'uld shields provide a number of bonus hit dice (20 hit points per hit die) equal to starship's overall hit dice for ships of ultralight and light starship types. Ships of mediumweight and larger gain bonus hit die (20 hit points per hit die) equal to one and one-quarter (1.25), rounding down, overall hit dice for the starship. If the ship is in an atmosphere of a planet, shields are only three-quarters (3/4) as effective (only 75% of normal shield hit points).
PDC 19 + one-half base PDC of ship
Res: Military (+3), Goa'uld Lic (+1)

*Transportation Rings*
Transportation rings are a form of technology originally designed by the Ancients but used by other races, such as the Goa'uld, which consist of a set of five rings that float above each other forming a column approximately 7 to 8 feet high, and range in size of 6 feet to 20 feet in diameter. They are typically housed in concealed holes in the ground or ceiling of a ship or building, and are able to transport what is inside the confines of the rings to a receiving set at either preprogrammed, or selectable receiving location by converting the mater within into a matter stream in a visible pulse of light to the receiving set. If there happens to be something within the receiving set of rings at the time the sending set activates, what is in the receiving set is sent to the sending sent. This allows quick transfer of cargo or personnel at the same time. On starships, a set are dropped from the ship to the ground and what is in the set inside the ship appears in the set that lowers to the ground, then the rings float back up to the ship, allowing ships to drop ships without landing, only requiring them to hover for several seconds as they drop the rings, transport and recall the rings.
Rings only have of on a planet or to ships within orbit. In theory they could reach orbiting celestial bodies, such as an orbiting moon, as long as the orbit isn't too large.
Takes 1 full round to deploy rings, teleport what is within the rings, and retract the rings. Targets being transported gain a +4 cover bonus to Defense with a 15% miss chance from the cover of the rings and the bright flash of light from the transport beam for the round they are being transported.
PDC: 26 for standard 6 ft diameter, +2 PDC for each additional +1 foot diameter up to 20 max. Takes up 2000 lbs of cargo for standard rings, +500 per additional 1 foot in diameter.

*Hyperspace Generator*
This hyperspace generator allows the craft to jump into hyperspace making interstellar travel possible, able to travel at five times the speed of light (lightspeed x5), jumping to hyperspace requires a Navigate check as normal plus a move action for the ship to actually jump to hyperspace. Carries enough liquid Naquadah for 100 light years of travel.


*F-350*
The F-350 is a Stargate Command built Al'kesh designed as a heavy attack craft, combining Goa'uld with Earth technology, allowing Stargate Command to build up their forces from captured or updating and repurposing the shipyards of allies that are using Goa'uld technology, but can not reproduce all of the advanced systems. Stargate Command uses the F-350 as a heavy attack craft, including ground assaults as it is able to still carry 10 troops and deliver them with the rings as the turrets provide excellent cover. They are also used The controls are redone to be easier to use and more inline with Earth standards, such as seats and improved locations of controls. The hull's smooth lines are broken with weapon ports and turrets of railguns, the cargo section is given over to power systems, ammunition for the guns and missiles. Four fixed forward, two pairs of railguns, are direct forward attack, while three turrets mount a pair of railguns, one on each side and one rear provide protection from all other directions. Rounding out the armaments are a pair of Cobra missile launchers and CHE launchers. Each turret has 180 degree arc, thus the left side gunner can fire forwards, left side and back, up and down; right turret can fire forward, right and back, up and down; while the rear turret can fire left, right, back, up and down.

*F350 (PL7)*
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Gunship
Size: Colossal (-8)
Tactical Speed: 3500 ft
Defense: 13
Flat-Footed Defense: 11
Autopilot Defense: 8
Hardness: 21, 30 against energy attacks except acid
Hit Dice: 13d20 (260 hp), shields 260 hp
Initiative Modifier: +4
Pilot's Class Bonus: +5
Pilot's Dex Modifier: +4
Gunner's Attack Bonus: +4
Length: 115 ft
Weight: 75,000 lb
Targeting System Bonus: +2
Crew: 12 (expert +8)
Passenger Capacity: 10
Cargo Capacity: 9,000 lbs
Grapple Modifier: +12
Base PDC: 55
Restriction: SGC Mil +3

Attack:
Battery of 2 fire-linked Rail Cannons +0 ranged (9d12, 20, ball, 3000 ft) and Select fire Cobra Mk2 missiles -5 (5d12, 19-20x2, ball, -); or
Battery of 2 fire-linked Rail Cannons +0 ranged (9d12, 20, ball, 3000 ft) and Select fire CHE missiles -5 (6d12, 19-20x2, ball, -)

Gunner 1-3
2 Fire-linked Rail cannon +0 ranged (9d12, 20, ball, 3000 ft)

Attack of Opportunity:
none

Standard PL (7) Design Spec: transport rings, cloaking (total concealment, 50% miss chance, can't use shields while cloaked)
Engines: thrusters, ion engine, hyperspace generator
Armour: naquadah composite
Defense Systems: radiation shielding, shield, cloaking screen, inertial dampeers
Sensors: Class III
Communications: Laser Transceiver, radio transceiver
Weapons: 1 battery of 2 fire-linked railguns, 3 2 fire-linked rail gun turrets, 2 Select fire Cobra Mk2 missile launchers 932 missiles total), 2 select fire CHE missile launchers (32 missiles total)
Grappling Systems: none

*Naquadah Composite Armour*
Plates made of Naquadah, a dense and energy absorbing material, this armour is heavier than steel and similar armours, but resilient against physical attacks, and highly resistant to energy attacks, except acid.
Hardness: 21, 30 against energy attacks except acid.
Tactical Speed Penalty: None
Weight: One-quarter the weight of the starship (rounded up).
PDC: 19 + one-half the base PDC of the starship.
Restriction: Military - Rare (+3 to +4)

*Inertial Dampers (PL 7)*
Inertial dampers are mechanisms aboard starship to compensate for acceleration forces caused by speed and direction changes at high velocities. In gaming terms, any ships with this equipped can make an additional move action at the end of each turn.
Purchase DC: 15
Restriction: None

*Select-Fire Missiles*
The pilot can fire a single or two missiles at the same target. Firing two missiles increases damage by 50%.

*Goa'uld Shields*
Goa'uld use shield technology that protects against physical and energy attacks in all directions of the ship. Goa'uld shields provide a number of bonus hit dice (20 hit points per hit die) equal to starship's overall hit dice for ships of ultralight and light starship types. Ships of mediumweight and larger gain bonus hit die (20 hit points per hit die) equal to one and one-quarter (1.25), rounding down, overall hit dice for the starship. If the ship is in an atmosphere of a planet, shields are only three-quarters (3/4) as effective (only 75% of normal shield hit points).
PDC 19 + one-half base PDC of ship
Res: Military (+3), Goa'uld Lic (+1)

*Transportation Rings*
Transportation rings are a form of technology originally designed by the Ancients but used by other races, such as the Goa'uld, which consist of a set of five rings that float above each other forming a column approximately 7 to 8 feet high, and range in size of 6 feet to 20 feet in diameter. They are typically housed in concealed holes in the ground or ceiling of a ship or building, and are able to transport what is inside the confines of the rings to a receiving set at either preprogrammed, or selectable receiving location by converting the mater within into a matter stream in a visible pulse of light to the receiving set. If there happens to be something within the receiving set of rings at the time the sending set activates, what is in the receiving set is sent to the sending sent. This allows quick transfer of cargo or personnel at the same time. On starships, a set are dropped from the ship to the ground and what is in the set inside the ship appears in the set that lowers to the ground, then the rings float back up to the ship, allowing ships to drop ships without landing, only requiring them to hover for several seconds as they drop the rings, transport and recall the rings.
Rings only have of on a planet or to ships within orbit. In theory they could reach orbiting celestial bodies, such as an orbiting moon, as long as the orbit isn't too large.
Takes 1 full round to deploy rings, teleport what is within the rings, and retract the rings. Targets being transported gain a +4 cover bonus to Defense with a 15% miss chance from the cover of the rings and the bright flash of light from the transport beam for the round they are being transported.
PDC: 26 for standard 6 ft diameter, +2 PDC for each additional +1 foot diameter up to 20 max. Takes up 2000 lbs of cargo for standard rings, +500 per additional 1 foot in diameter.

*Hyperspace Generator*
This hyperspace generator allows the craft to jump into hyperspace making interstellar travel possible, able to travel at five times the speed of light (lightspeed x5), jumping to hyperspace requires a Navigate check as normal plus a move action for the ship to actually jump to hyperspace. Carries enough liquid Naquadah for 100 light years of travel.



*Korhal Al'Kesh*
The Korhal Al'Kesh, or jus Kesh, are Al'Kesh built using technology from the Korhal sector, using some Goa'uld technology where possible, to create a medical transport. It looks very similar to the standard Al'Kesh, except it has noticeable engine nacelles sticking out of the rear. It retains the Goa'uld shielding technology as it's slightly more powerful, and the ring transport system to test their effectiveness against the current systems used. The hyperdrive generator is stripped out, as is the naquadah armour, which is replaced with standard neo-steel, and a pair of lasers replace the staff weapons to ease logistics as naquadah is harder to obtain. Due to the ships large cargo area, the medical facilities are greatly enhanced over the medivac transports. This ships are limited in numbers due to the transportation ring system, and usually found among elite medical units.

*Korhal Al'kesh (PL7)*
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: shuttle
Size: Colossal (-8)
Tactical Speed: 3500 ft
Defense: 13
Flat-Footed Defense: 11
Autopilot Defense: 8
Hardness: 30
Hit Dice: 12d20 (240 hp), shields 240 hp
Initiative Modifier: +4
Pilot's Class Bonus: +5
Pilot's Dex Modifier: +4
Gunner's Attack Bonus: +4
Length: 115 ft
Weight: 70,000 lb
Targeting System Bonus: +2
Crew: 2 pilots 10 doctors/medics (expert +8)
Passenger Capacity: 45 patients, 100 emergency evacuation standing
Cargo Capacity: 9,000 lbs
Grapple Modifier: +12
Base PDC: 54
Restriction: Res +2

Attack:
2 fire-linked lasers turret -1 ranged (9d8, 20, fire, 3000 ft);

Attack of Opportunity:
none

Standard PL (7) Design Spec: transport rings, cloaking (total concealment, 50% miss chance, can't use shields while cloaked), Ranged auto-sutures and laser scapels, medical bay & triage
Engines: thrusters, ion engine
Armour: neo-steel
Defense Systems: radiation shielding, shield, cloaking screen
Sensors: Class III
Communications: Laser Transceiver, radio transceiver
Weapons: 2 fire-linked lasers turret
Grappling Systems:

*Neo-Steel*
Standard Neo-Steel plating is composed of high-purity mineral ores fused with the natural Mineral Field crystals so common in the Korpulu sector. It provides increased protection, though marks a noticeable increase in mass; loss of mobility results.
Hardness: 30
Tactical Speed Penalty: -500 Feet (-1 Square)
Weight: 1/8th of the Starship
PDC: 10+1/2 of the Starship
Restriction: None

*Goa'uld Shields*
Goa'uld use shield technology that protects against physical and energy attacks in all directions of the ship. Goa'uld shields provide a number of bonus hit dice (20 hit points per hit die) equal to starship's overall hit dice for ships of ultralight and light starship types. Ships of mediumweight and larger gain bonus hit die (20 hit points per hit die) equal to one and one-quarter (1.25), rounding down, overall hit dice for the starship. If the ship is in an atmosphere of a planet, shields are only three-quarters (3/4) as effective (only 75% of normal shield hit points).
PDC 19 + one-half base PDC of ship
Res: Military (+3), Goa'uld Lic (+1)

*Ranged Auto-Sutures and Laser Scalpels*
This device allows a medic onboard the ship to remotely provide some healing for an ally if they are not able to get them on board the Medivac, or the medivac is full. A person operating this device needs to make a ranged touch attack, with a range increment of 20 feet out to 5 increments, which can heal any organic living target for 1d4 points of damage on a successful hit. If the user has 4 ranks or more in Treat Injury skill, gains +1 to the ranged attack roll and can heal a bonus +2 hit points per strike.

*Medical Bay & Triage*
The Korhal Al'Kesh has a built in medical bay and triage to allow on board medics to treat the wounded quickly. Advanced First Aid and Surgical kits with at least enough supplies for to treat various conditions up to 30 times, plus have enough supplies to heal up to 200 hit points.


----------



## kronos182

*The Alchemist Wares

CENTRAL OFFICES:* unknown
*MAJOR REGIONAL OFFICES:* unknown
*MAJORITY STOCKHOLDER:* Unknown
*Logo:* Alchemy Symbol for Water (an inverted triangle) on a red background in a vertical oval.
*INFORMATION:* The Alchemist Wares is a company that is not spoken out loud, but known especially in the Black Market. Run by a being known only as The Alchemist, a genius in all things chemical and alchemy. A temporary shop can be found in various shops throughout the universe, and sometimes clients can be brought to a laboratory that The Alchemist works from, which is rarely in the same location for more than six months. Sells any and all chemicals, medicines, poisons, tonics and elixirs. From magical to nonmagical and some even super science that only god-like beings can create.
The Alchemist and his agents sell virtually all items, and even willing to create completely new chemicals, which would require a consultation with The Alchemist himself, and trade rare ingredients, recipes for unique items, or information on rate ingredients.

*Sample Wares*
Sells regular healing potions, anti-toxins, antidotes, poisons, medicines, magical potions, nonmagical chemicals like solvaway, sporekill, biocort, etc.

*Werebeast Elixir*
This vial with auto injector contains a serum that turns the user into a werecreature of the type indicated on the outside in hybrid form only. The effects last for 5 minutes, gaining all the benefits of the related werecreature template hybrid form, however doesn't suffer from Curse of Lycanthropy, and doesn't have Empathy of the type of animal the werecreature is based on, and can't change to humanoid or animal forms. Injecting is a standard action, and the transformation is immediate, however the injected can't perform any other action the round of the injections. The injected will be highly aggressive and will attack the closest foe possible, and keep attacking the next nearest foe, preferring to use claws and bite, but will use any melee weapons, using ranged weapons only until closes to melee range then dropping them or using as a club. If no foes are available, must make a Will save DC 15 to keep from attacking allies. After the duration, the injected user is exhausted and requires at least 4 hours of rest, and a full days worth of food as the transformation requires a lot of energy.
Weight: 6 oz
PDC: 21
Restriction: Res to Illegal (+2 to +4)

*Rumours:* It is rumoured the Alchemist creates these elixirs from the blood of lycanthropes. Rumours of large numbers of missing lycanthropes are said to be the source of these elixirs. Some groups are hiring adventurers to investigate these rumours. Other groups may hire adventurers to capture lycanthropes in attempts to create their own versions.

*Cure All*
This elixir in a golden vial will cure the drinker of all diseases (not counting cancers, blood disorders, tumors, and genetic disorders), poisons, toxins including radiation poison, immediately stopping any effects. The drinker is dazed the rest of the round (can't take any actions).
Weight: 4 oz
PDC: 18
Restriction: None

*Ironwood Spray*
This spray can with a grey label of a tree, is capable of permanently making any wooden item sprayed the hardness and durability of iron, while still remaining wood. For example, if a toy wooden sword is sprayed, it becomes like metal, worked and sharpened to have an edge and is as sharp as a metal blade, but as light as the wooden one, doesn't show up on metal detectors and floats on water. However for the item to have a blade, it must be carved first to have an edge, then sprayed, then sharped like a metal blade.
Each can has 20 doses, and each dose is enough to affect a tiny object, each size category increase doubles the number of doses required. 2 small, 4 medium, 8 large, etc.
Weight: 1 lbs
PDC: 20
Restriction: None

*John Wick Mojo*
This elixir is stored in a tin can like a carbonated drink, only half the size, magically empowers the drinker with martial arts and weapon skills, making them a potent combatant, if for a limited time. The drinker gains a magical bonus +4 to attack rolls, the effects of the Brawl feat (+1 to unarmed strikes dealing 1d6 + STR nonlethal damage), Combat Reflexes feat, Point Blank Shot feat (+1 to attack and damage with ranged attacks within 30 ft), Shot On The Run feat (move before and after ranged attack), 1 extra attack if drinker doesn't move at -5 base attack roll, all the feats the user gains benefits from ignore the restrictions of the feats as this is granted by magic. If the user already has the feats, increase their effects (Brawl grants +2 attack and damage is lethal, Point Blank Shot grants +2 to attack and damage to ranged attacks within 30 ft). The effects last for 10 rounds (1 minute), after which the drinker is exhausted and requires a minimum of 8 hours of sleep and suffers 1d10 nonlethal (subdual) damage. The user does not retain the knowledge of any of the feats granted by this elixir, and must learn them normally.
Weight: 8 oz
PDC: 28
Restriction: Res to Illegal (+2 to +4)

*Surgeon In A Can*
This elixir grants the drinker immense medical knowledge and skills of a skilled doctor. The drinker gains a +10 magical bonus to Treat Injury, Knowledge (Earth and Life Sciences), the benefits of the Surgery feat and Cybernetic Surgery feat for a total of 5 hours. Afterwards the drinker is exhausted and suffers a temporary -2 to Intelligence until at least 8 hours of rest.
Weight: 8 oz
PDC: 25
Restriction: None

*Instant Barricade*
This grenade, has a stone-like texture. Upon pulling the pin and tossing the grenade, when it strikes a surface, or placed on the ground with a 3 round timer, releases a grey mist that quickly creates a wall of stone, that is 15 feet long, 5 feet tall, 3 inches thick. If the space the wall would occupy is where an object already is, it is coded in a 3 inch layer of stone and is immobile if it was able to be moved, now can't. Each 5 foot section of the wall has 45 hit points and a hardness of 8. The wall lasts for 3 days before eventually crumbling to dust.
Weight: 10 oz
PDC: 22
Restriction: Lic to Mil (+1 to +3)

*Liquid Duct Tape*
This spray can contains a chemical that can literally patch anything and everything. When sprayed on any object as a standard action, or even a creature, repairs or heals 1d4 hit points instantly. However the location sprayed will have a slightly greyish tint for 1d4 days. Each can has 20 doses.
Weight: 13 oz
PDC: 13
Restriction: None


----------



## kronos182

*UnoMatrix*

The UnoMatrix is similar to the Omnimatrix, except that it only carries a single sample of DNA to transform the wearer. The device looks like a slightly oversized watch, with a digital screen and a master activation switch on the side. It does have the ability to change the stored DNA to another, but in doing so loses access to the previous DNA. Besides the ability to transform the wearer into a creature, it functions as a clock, calendar and communicator with a range of orbit.
To transform into the programmed creature, the user merely presses the activation button as a standard action, causing the instant transformation, granting the user the stats and abilities of the creature. The programmed creature must be a corporeal, non elemental, non ghost/spirit, living creature, or sentient plant, and non lycanthrope. The transformation lasts for 1 minute, however it can be extended with a Computer Use check DC 16 +1 / additional minute. Once timed out, the UnoMatrix can't be used for 1d6 rounds. To program a new creature, a sample of DNA (blood, skin, scale, at least 10 hairs, piece of bone, etc) is placed on a sample tray that slides out from the top, and a Computer Use check DC 17 and 5 minutes of work to program the new sample, which completely replaces the sample used before.
Weight: 1 lb
PDC: 27
Res: Res to Illegal (+2 to +4)

*EvoMatrix*
The EvoMatrix is an offshoot of the evolutionary function technology from the Ultimatrix. The EvoMatrix appears as a large black and silver watch like device, with a digital display and large activation button, with several addition features including watch, calendar, communications device with range of standard orbit. Its primary function is to force a temporary evolutionary upgrade to the wearer. The EvoMatrix has an onboard DNA sampler and powerful computer that samples the DNA of the wearer, then runs millions of simulations of putting the wearer's species through worst-case scenarios over a course of millions of years, forcing evolution to adapt to survive. Then the EvoMatrix applies this 'evolved' version to the wearer, making them more powerful and combat oriented.
The wearer, upon activating the device as a standard action, transforms the wearer into an evolved version of their species, gaining  double any racial bonuses, any natural defenses are also increased by double, natural weapons deal damage as if the wearer was one size larger, special attacks or abilities gain +1 die to damage, increase range by 50%, and gain an additional attack or ability that is similar with original abilities. For example, a species that can breath fire dealing 1d6 damage to 30 foot line, now deals 2d6 damage with a range of 45 ft line, and may even gain a secondary fire attack that affects a different area type (explodes in a burst for half damage, or double range for half range). Species that don't have any noticeable traits, instead gain +2 Str, +2 Con, +1 bonus to Natural Defense, +10 ft to speed. This transformation lasts for 1 minute, however can be extended with a Computer Use check DC 17 + 1/additional minute. Once timed out, the EvoMatrix can't be used for another 1d6+1 minutes.
Weight: 1 lb
PDC: 28
Res: Res to Illegal (+2 to +4)


----------



## kronos182

*2-M Saber-Class Repulsor Tank*
The 2-M Saber-Class of repulsor tank is a ground-based fighter tank produced by Rothana Heavy Engineering, used by the Galactic Empire during the Galactic Civil War to combat Rebel armour and infantry. A central angled body, shaped like a fighter, rests upon a flat platform with two forward 'prongs' with thrusters at the rear. Mounted on top of the hull is a rotating repeating blaster, two laser cannons are mounted on the body, with a pair of missile launchers mounted on the sides. Besides being fairly maneuverable, relative decent speed, the 2-M is equipped with shields for added protection. The 2-M Saber uses a repulsor field to float above the ground, a minimum clearance of 1 foot with a maximum of 3 feet, and can float over water as deep as 30 feet. Unfortunately the 2-M is a hanger queen, requiring longer maintenance than other tanks of similar size. The 2-M is 32 feet long, 20 ft wide, about 15 feet tall, a large hatch at the rear of the hull allows for access, and takes 1 full round to start.

*2-M Saber-Class Repulsor Tank (PL6)*
Crew: 2
Passengers: 0
Cargo: 30 lbs
Init: +1/+1
Maneuver: +1/+1
Top Speed: 120 (12)
Defense: 8
Hardness: 15
Hit Points: 50, 15 hp shields
Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 31
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: Military Radio, weapons, crew rack, weapons, shields, Class 2 mech sensors
Notes: Shields regenerate at 3 hp per round.


WeaponDamageCritDamage TypeRange IncrROFMagazineFire-Linked Lasers (2)6d1020x2Fire120 ftSUnlimitedRepeating Anti-Personal Blaster6d820x2Fire100 ftS, AUnlimitedMissile Launchers (2)6d6 (20 ft radius, Reflex DC 17)20x2Fire/Ball200 ftSingle10 missiles ea


*T2-B Repulsor Tank*
The T2-B repulsor tank was a light attack tank produced by Yutrane-Trackata, used by several mercenary, para-military, security groups as well as the Rebel Alliance. A slightly oval designed hull with a turret mounting four repeating blasters sticking up from the middle of the hull. It is highly maneuverable, with excellent sensors and shields for defense, the potent sensors makes the T2-B an excellent scout vessel, which the Rebels have used to their advantage. The T2-B can hover as low as 6 inches to a maximum height of 3.5 feet, but can only move over water as deep as 20 feet at full speed. At half speed or lower, can travel over water a maximum depth of 30 feet before the repuslor systems fail and the vehicle crashes into the water, sinking. A crew of 2 is required, a hatch on the top of the hull allows access, taking a standard action to enter or exit the vehicle.

*T2-B Light Repulsor Tank (PL6)*
Crew: 2
Passengers: 0
Cargo: 50 lbs
Init: +1/+2
Maneuver: +2/+2
Top Speed: 150 (15)
Defense: 8
Hardness: 15
Hit Points: 45, 15 hp shields
Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 30
Restriction: Mil (+3)
Accessories: Military Radio, weapons, crew rack, weapons, shields, Class III mech sensors
Notes: Shields regenerate at 3 hp per round.

WeaponDamageCritDamage TypeRange IncrROFMagazineFour Fire-Linked Blasters9d820x2Fire100 ftS, AUnlimited


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Amazing pieces of hardware. I love the alchemist gear.


----------



## kronos182

*Iron Mech mk2*
The Iron Mech Mk2 is an upgrade or alternate to the original Iron Mech. It comes standard in red, gold and grey highlights, only in a colour scheme similar to later models of Iron Man armour, is powered by an arc reactor, has thing legs and arms, lacks a head and comes with an upgraded repulsor on the right hand, large hands, a deployable energy shield on the left hand. The shoulders have retractable mini-rocket launchers instead of a large single launcher. While the mech doesn't come with a head, it comes with an Iron Man armour inspired helmet and flight suit, which links to the mech's basic sensors and targeting systems, with the pilot's head exposed, although the mech's shoulder pads provides some protection. Upgraded thrusters in the boots gives the mech limited flight capability. The front of the torso flips forward to open, which allows for quick start ups, or quick escape in the case of critical damage to the mech.

*Iron Mech mk2*
Size: Large (-1)
Bonus Hit Points: 110 hp
Superstructure: Duralloy
Hardness: 15
Armour: Resilium
Bonus to Defense: +5 (+6 armour, -1 size) +3 Shield when energized
Armour Penalty: -5
Reach: 10 ft
Strength Bonus: +8
Dexterity Penalty:
Speed: 30 ft,, 75 ft fly (poor/average*)
Purchase DC: 37

Slots
Back Chaff
Left Arm Repulsor Shield
Right Arm Repulsor Cannon
Shoulders Mini-Rocket Launcher
Torso Cockpit
Torso Class II Sensor System
Boots Light Thruster Boots
Comm System

Standard Package Features: Headless, integrated helmet, remote control
Bonuses: +2 Navigate & Spot
Weapons: Repulsor Cannons (1) -1 ranged (5d8 fire or 5d10 fire),
Mini-Rocket Launcher -1 ranged (6d6, ignore 10 hardness)
Slam +3 melee (1d8+4)

*Integrated Helmet*
Instead of having a head as part of the mech, the Iron Mech comes with a helmet modeled after the Iron Man armour which has a universal HUD linkup, allowing it to connect to the mech so the pilot can see with the mech's sensors, access its systems and weapons. The helmet can link to most common armours available. While the pilot is wearing the helmet and not in the Iron Mech, they can still access the sensors up to 500 ft away from the mech, and even in a limited fashion remote control the mech.
The helmet itself has integrated military radio, GPS, night vision goggles.

*Remote Control*
While the pilot is wearing the Iron Mech's Integrated Helmet, not only can they access the mech's sensors and communication systems up to 500 ft away, the Pilot can move the Iron Mech, Pilot check DC 15 for basic movement, DC 20 to fly the mech. Skills and attack rolls done remotely suffer a -4 penalties to rolls.

*Light Thruster Boots*
Thruster boots that are the predecessor, or a lighter version, of the standard Thruster Boots, not quite as powerful, giving the mech a flight speed of 75 feet (poor).
Equipment Slots: 1, must be boots
Activation: None
Range: Personal
Target: You
Duration: Persistent
Saving Throw: none
Purchase DC: 5 + one-quarter the mecha's purchase DC.
Restriction: None

*Repulsor Cannon Upgraded*
These weapons are based on the repulsor weapons developed by Tony Stark, combining a short ranged plasma weapon for heavy strikes, and a lighter, but long ranged laser for greater reach. While the plasma component is powerful, it is not as accurate. The upgraded version has slightly improved damage potential and range.
 (5d8, 20, fire, 80 ft, s) or a heavy plasma carbine (5d10, 20, fire, 40 ft, s/a)
Slots: 1
Damage: 5d8 laser / 5d10 plasma cannon
Critical: 20
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: 100 ft laser / 50 ft plasma
Rate of Fire: S / Single
Ammo: 50 charges
Notes: Switching between the weapons is a free action that can be done once each round. Laser uses 1 charge, plasma cannon uses 3 charges per shot. Using the plasma cannon the user suffers -1 to attack rolls. The weapon recharges 1 charge every 10 minutes of inactivity.
The Repulsor Cannons, used in pairs, can be used to function as Maneuvering Thrusters, increasing flight maneuverability to average, however this makes the Repulsor Cannons unavailable for combat. Switching between Maneuvering Thrusters and combat use is a free action that can only be done once per round.
PDC: 20
Restriction: Mil (+3)

*Mini-Rocket Launcher*
This launcher uses a mini-rocket launcher in a retractable housing, using common mini-rockets available, it uses an automatic feed system from a magazine for increased rate of fire. The rocket deals 5d6 points of damage to all creatures within a 5-foot radius (Reflex save DC 16 for half damage). Because its explosive features a shaped charge designed to penetrate the armor of military vehicles, the rockets ignores up to 10 points of hardness if it strikes a vehicle, building, or object. However, this only applies to the target struck, not to other objects within the burst radius. The rockets have a minimum range of 30 feet. If fired against a target closer than 30 feet away, it does not arm and will not explode.
Damage: 5d6
Critical: -
Damage Type: -
Range Increment: 100 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Ammo: 30 rockets
PDC: 18 Mil (+3).
Slots: 1 for launcher, additional slots dedicated to ammunition holds 40 rockets.

*Repulsor Shield*
This is an energy shield based on a medium shield that deploys from the back of the left hand, which leaves the hand open for use. The shield provides a +3 Shield Bonus to Defense when active, which takes a move equivalent action to turn on or off. If the shield is struck by a melee attack, the target must make a Fort save DC 15 or be thrown back 1d4x10 feet and knocked prone, while a successful save the target is only pushed back 10 feet and dazed for 1 round, suffering 1d6 bludgeoning damage if strikes anything. The shield can be used offensively, once every 1d6+1 rounds, releasing a repulsor pulse, dealing 2d6 points of energy damage to all within 20 ft, Reflex save DC 16 for half damage. All within 10 ft of the mech must also make a Reflex save DC 17 or be thrown back 1d4x5 feet and knock prone, a successful save the targets are dazed instead.


*Wolverine Mech*
This mech, built by Stark Industries, is based on the X-Men member Wolverine. It focuses on defense and melee attacks. It has a single repulsor, the hands are reinforced for improved melee combat, with retractable blades on both hands. Armour is heavier, which does make it a little slower, but it can shrug off a fair amount of damage. The mech is equipped mounting points and easy programming upgrading to allow other weapons to be fitted as the client desires, and can make use of any weapons designed for its size. Comes in blue and yellow colours as standard, although a less colourful black and grey colour scheme is also popular.

*Wolverine Mech*
Size: Large (-1)
Bonus Hit Points: 180 hp
Superstructure: Adamantium 
Hardness: 30
Armour: Neovulcanium
Bonus to Defense: +9 (+10 armour, -1 size)
Armour Penalty: -10
Reach: 10 ft
Strength Bonus: +10
Dexterity Bonus: 0
Speed: 25 ft,
Purchase DC: 38

Slots
Back Chaff
Left Claws
Right Arm Repulsor Cannon, Claws
Shoulders Medium Fortification
Torso Cockpit
Torso Class II Sensor System
Boots
Comm System

Standard Package Features: Headless, integrated helmet, remote control, 75% chance critical hits turn into regular hits
Bonuses: +2 Navigate & Spot
Weapons: Repulsor Cannons -1 ranged (4d8 fire or 4d10 fire),
Slam +4 melee (1d8+3 Str +5)
Claws +4 melee (4d8 slashing, 19-20x3)

*Integrated Helmet*
Instead of having a head as part of the mech, the Iron Mech comes with a helmet modeled after the Iron Man armour which has a universal HUD linkup, allowing it to connect to the mech so the pilot can see with the mech's sensors, access its systems and weapons. The helmet can link to most common armours available. While the pilot is wearing the helmet and not in the Iron Mech, they can still access the sensors up to 500 ft away from the mech, and even in a limited fashion remote control the mech.
The helmet itself has integrated military radio, GPS, night vision goggles.

*Remote Control*
While the pilot is wearing the Iron Mech's Integrated Helmet, not only can they access the mech's sensors and communication systems up to 500 ft away, the Pilot can move the Iron Mech, Pilot check DC 15 for basic movement, DC 20 to fly the mech. Skills and attack rolls done remotely suffer a -4 penalties to rolls.

*Repulsor Cannon*
These weapons are based on the repulsor weapons developed by Tony Stark, combining a short ranged plasma weapon for heavy strikes, and a lighter, but long ranged laser for greater reach. While the plasma component is powerful, it is not as accurate.
Slots: 1
Damage: 4d8 laser / 5d10 plasma cannon
Critical: 20
Damage Type: fire
Range Increment: 90 ft laser / 40 ft plasma
Rate of Fire: S / Single
Ammo: 50 charges
Notes: Switching between the weapons is a free action that can be done once each round. Laser uses 1 charge, plasma cannon uses 3 charges per shot. Using the plasma cannon the user suffers -1 to attack rolls. The weapon recharges 1 charge every 10 minutes of inactivity.
PDC: 20
Restriction: Mil (+3)

*Claws*
The mech is armed with a paired set of three long blade-like claws that extend from the back of the hand, which leaves the hands open to still use items. The blades deal 4d8 slashing damage, have a critical threat range of 19-20 x3 damage. Against creatures with a living anatomy, they deal 1 point of bleeding damage, which deals 1 point of damage each round until healed using a Treat Injury DC 15, or magical healing. This damage is cumulative with multiple strikes. Against nonliving items and constructs, target must make a Fort save DC 16 or have its Defense (natural and equipment) reduced by 1.


----------



## kronos182

A few evolved versions of a few races when affected by an Evomatrix.

Evolved Races

*Evolved 'Main' Elf*
Through hardship and death, being hunted down, evolved 'Main' elves have survived and evolved. These elves are not quite as physically weak as their ancestors, with their resistance to magic is greater, they can see in the dark, their senses are improved.
Make following changes to Main Elf:
Ability Score Modifiers: +2 Con
Speed: +5 feet
Immunities: additional +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects. +1 racial bonus to saving throw bonus against all other magical spells and effects.
Darkvision: Evolved elves can see 30 ft in complete darkness. In low-light conditions can see four times greater than humans.
Racial Skills: an additional +1 racial bonus to Listen, Search and Spot checks. Elves that pass within 10 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice as if they wre actively locking for it.
ECL: +1

*Evolved 'Magical' Elves*
Evolved Magical elves have evolved to be more powerful, but they are even more technophobic, believing technology to be the cause of all of life's problems. They are able to innately cast a few more additional spells.
Make the following changes to Magical Elf:
Ability Score Modifiers: +2 to spell casting ability (Dex, Int or Cha).
Magecraft: Their magical powers are more powerful than their ancestors, gaining an additional +1 to Difficulty Class (DC) for a total of +2 to resist any spells they cast. These elves can manifest a total of 2 Level 0 spells from any spellcaster list per day. In addition, they can cast one Level 1 spell they know from one of their spell casting classes an additional time per day without using a spell slot, but must be taken at the time they select the spell.
Spell Resistance: Magical elves gain spell resistance 10 + Con modifier, minimum of 10.
Technophobic: Besides the -4 species penalty to skills that require an understanding of technological items, when attacking a technological advanced item (PL 4 or higher), their attacks ignore 2 points of hardness or DR, 3 points if using a spell or magical item.
ECL: +1

*Evolved Orc/Half-Orc*
Orcs survive through the strongest of the fittest, becoming stronger, more resilient, their tusks grow to the point they can be used to attack with.
Make the following changes to Orcs/Half-Orcs:
Ability Modifiers: +2 Str, +2 Con, -2 Cha
Size: Medium but are larger, count as being Large size when it is beneficial to do so, such as during a grapple check.
Darkvision: can see 90 feet in complete darkness, but is black-and-white only.
Natural Defense: Evolved Orcs/Half-Orcs skin becomes denser, granting +2 natural Defense.
Gore: the Orc/Half-Orc's tusks grow to the point they can deal significant damage in melee attack. Gains a Gore attack that deals 1d6 points of piercing damage, plus half strength modifier. Can be used even while grappled as long as the Orc/Half-orc is not muzzled or gagged.
ECL: +1

*Evolved Vulcans*
Evolved Vulcans seem as if they take a step backwards evolutionary wise, in that they are not as reserved as their modern ancestors, but they have increased psionic abilities, improved strength and resilience.
Make following changes to Vulcans:
Ability Modifiers: +2 Strength, +2 Con
Speed: +5 ft
Racial Skills: additional +2 to Listen checks due to enhanced hearing.
Psionic Abilities: Evolved Vulcans who don't take any psionic classes gain an additional +5 power points in addition to the base of 4+ Int modifier power points. Evolved Vulcans that take psionic classes gain a bonus additional 10 power points. All evolved vulcans gain one of the following powers and can use it 1 time per day without use of power points: Burst, Daze, Distract, Far Punch, Finger of Fire.
ECL: +2

*Evolved Klingon*
Evolved Klingons take the thought Strength Equals Power to heart, making them stronger and tougher.
Make the following changes to Klingon:
Ability Modifiers: Additional +2 Strength, +2 Constitution, -1 Intelligence.
Racial Skills: Additional +1 Listen, +1 Spot and +1 Survival skills.
Size: While still medium sized creatures, evolved Klingons are larger, and are considered Large size when it is beneficial for them, such as during grappling.
Redundant Organs Upgrade: Evolved Klingons now have 75% chance change any critical hit to be considered a regular hit. When reduced to 0 hit points, the Klingon is not considered dying, and able to act normally until dead at -20 hit points. Taking actions while below 0 hit points does not cause additional hit point damage, unless suffering from effects such as from the wounding magical ability from weapons, or similar effects that continue to do damage over time.
Puncture Resistance: Evolved Klingons stop bleeding quickly as their bodies produce platelets that clots blood at wounds quickly. Gain Resistances 1 to Slashing, Piercing and Ballistic damage. Abilities that cause continuous damage by blood loss, such as Wounding, are only effective for 1 round, unless ability specifies a duration, then duration is half before stopping, without treatment.
ECL: +2


----------



## kronos182

*Ha'Tak*
The Ha'tak is a class of Goa'uld spacecraft that make up their main space fleet. The Ha'tak consists of two sections: the main section is a golden triangle-based pyramid built into the center of the vessel, evocative of an Egyptian pyramid, containing the majority of the primary systems as well as the command areas and Glider bay. Built around the pyramid is a much larger, triangle-shaped superstructure, which wraps around the center of the pyramid. The outer structure houses the vessel's 60 staff weapons. At the base of the central pyramid on the same side of the bridge is the Death Glider bay, which launches Death Gliders at speed to allow rapid interception. Death Gliders are stored in racks with the wings folded down to allow easy storage of the twelve wings of fighters (216 fighters) and three wings of Al'keshs (72 Al'kesh). For defense Ha'taks have respectable armour, but not impressive, as they make use of protective energy shielding instead. There are barracks for 2000 jaffa troops, which are able to transport to a planet's surface by 15 transport rings (5 40 ft diameter and 10 20 ft diameter). The ships also have several sarcophagi for healing injuries, but are typically only reserved for Goa'uld themselves or high ranking Jaffa. The ships have surprisingly fast sublight speeds for their size, and have hyperdrives for faster than light travel between systems. An interesting feature is the entire craft can be run by as few as twelve people, but typically have a crew of around 100 to 200, not counting pilots and troops.
Some Ha'taks are hundreds to thousands of years old, depending on the system load/owner that owns the Ha'tak and the resources they have available.

*Ha'tak (PL7)*
Type: mediumweight
Subtype: cruiser
Size: Colossal (-8)
Tactical Speed: 3500 ft
Defense: 7
Flat-Footed Defense: 5
Autopilot Defense: 5
Hardness: 25, 50 vs energy except acid
Hit Dice: 200d20 (4000 hp), shields 5000 hp
Initiative Modifier: +6
Pilot's Class Bonus: +3
Pilot's Dex Modifier: +2
Gunner's Attack Bonus: +2
Length: 2296.6 ft
Weight: 1,050,400 tons
Targeting System Bonus: +3
Crew: 12-250 (trained +4)
Passenger Capacity: 50, 2000 troops
Cargo Capacity: 700,000 tons
Grapple Modifier: +16
Base PDC: 66
Restriction: Mil +3, Goa'uld Lic +1

Attack:
Battery of 5 Capital Staff Cannons +1 ranged (10d10+8, 5000 ft) and
Battery of 5 Capital Staff Cannons -4 ranged (10d10+8, 5000 ft); or
Battery of 5 Capital Staff Cannons +1 ranged (10d10+8, 5000 ft) and
Plasma Bomb (bombing run only), +0 (18d8)

Can have up to 5 additional gunners firing battery of 5 Capital Staff cannons, depending on how many crew are operating craft and if prepared for war. 2 batteries can fire in any direction at a time.

Attack of Opportunity:
none

Standard PL (7) Design Spec: transport rings, hanger (launch 4 fighters per round or 1 al'kesh)
Engines: thrusters, induction engine, hyperspace generator
Armour: naquadah
Defense Systems: radiation shielding, shield, autopilot, self-destruct system
Sensors: Class III, targeting system
Communications: Laser Transceiver, radio transceiver
Weapons: 12 batteries of 5 capital staff cannons, plasma bombs (2000 bombs, use damage of plasma missiles)
Grappling Systems: none

*Special Note:* Age. Some Ha'taks are very old, with some serving for over 5000 years. For every 500 years the ship has been around, reduce hit dice by 2 (affects shields), and for every 500 years reduce gunner attack bonus by -1 as each battery is reduced by 1 capital staff cannon, and reduce hardness by -1. These rules are ignored if the Ha'tak is owned by extremely wealthy owner that can keep the ship up to modern specs and well repaired.

*Capital Staff Cannon*
The Capital Staff cannon is a heavier version of the staff cannon used on Ha'taks and other capital ships. Able to scale damage from 4d10+2 to maximum damage of 10d10+8, scaling damage by 1d10+1.

Damage: 4d10+2 to 10d10+8 (fire)
Critical: 20
Range Increment: 500 feet (in space 5000 ft, can attack planetary targets from orbit)
Rate Of Fire: Single
Min Ship Size: gargantuan.
Purchase DC: 20
Restriction: Military (+3)
Rules:  When the blast hits, it ‘explodes’ with a 20-foot burst radius, dealing damage to anything on it (Reflex save DC 16 for half except target struck).

*Naquadah Armour*
Plates made of Naquadah, a dense and energy absorbing material, this armour is heavier than steel and similar armours, but resilient against physical attacks, and highly resistant to energy attacks, except acid.
Hardness: 25, 50 against energy attacks except acid.
Tactical Speed Penalty: -500 ft (-1 square)
Weight: One-quarter the weight of the starship (rounded up).
PDC: 20 + one-half the base PDC of the starship.
Restriction: Military - Rare (+3 to +4)

*Goa'uld Shields*
Goa'uld use shield technology that protects against physical and energy attacks in all directions of the ship. Goa'uld shields provide a number of bonus hit dice (20 hit points per hit die) equal to starship's overall hit dice for ships of ultralight and light starship types. Ships of mediumweight and larger gain bonus hit die (20 hit points per hit die) equal to one and one-quarter (1.25), rounding down, overall hit dice for the starship. If the ship is in an atmosphere of a planet, shields are only three-quarters (3/4) as effective (only 75% of normal shield hit points).
PDC 19 + one-half base PDC of ship
Res: Military (+3), Goa'uld Lic (+1)

*Transportation Rings*
Transportation rings are a form of technology originally designed by the Ancients but used by other races, such as the Goa'uld, which consist of a set of five rings that float above each other forming a column approximately 7 to 8 feet high, and range in size of 6 feet to 20 feet in diameter. They are typically housed in concealed holes in the ground or ceiling of a ship or building, and are able to transport what is inside the confines of the rings to a receiving set at either preprogrammed, or selectable receiving location by converting the mater within into a matter stream in a visible pulse of light to the receiving set. If there happens to be something within the receiving set of rings at the time the sending set activates, what is in the receiving set is sent to the sending sent. This allows quick transfer of cargo or personnel at the same time. On starships, a set are dropped from the ship to the ground and what is in the set inside the ship appears in the set that lowers to the ground, then the rings float back up to the ship, allowing ships to drop ships without landing, only requiring them to hover for several seconds as they drop the rings, transport and recall the rings.
Rings only have of on a planet or to ships within orbit. In theory they could reach orbiting celestial bodies, such as an orbiting moon, as long as the orbit isn't too large.
Takes 1 full round to deploy rings, teleport what is within the rings, and retract the rings. Targets being transported gain a +4 cover bonus to Defense with a 15% miss chance from the cover of the rings and the bright flash of light from the transport beam for the round they are being transported.
PDC: 26 for standard 6 ft diameter, +2 PDC for each additional +1 foot diameter up to 20 max. Takes up 2000 lbs of cargo for standard rings, +500 per additional 1 foot in diameter.

*Hyperspace Generator*
This hyperspace generator allows the craft to jump into hyperspace making interstellar travel possible, able to travel at five times the speed of light (lightspeed x5), jumping to hyperspace requires a Navigate check as normal plus a move action for the ship to actually jump to hyperspace.


*Adventure Ideas*
Party is hired to confirm rumours of derelict ha'tak in a remote system, supposedly abandoned after suffering major damage during a Jaffa revolt breaking away from Goa'uld System Lord, or after suffering damage in some fight.
If the players have their own ship, they are given an area to search, about 1d4 systems to search as coordinates aren't precise. If players don't have their own ship, 2 systems are provided for them to search.
Once located, they must determine the ship's condition and catalog any salvage onboard. Ship is about 2d4x50 years old, has only 25% hp.
Possible ideas of what happens when they arrive:
There is a 10% chance another group has found the ship and are trying to salvage it themselves, 30% chance some sort of space creature(s) living aboard and doesn't take kindly to invaders. 10% chance the crew are dead but are actually zombies (scale to party level of how many zombies there are). 10% chance ship is not a derelict and owned by some pirate group (players might be able to escape via negotiation, running or fighting (ship is not at 100%, suffering from rules of age). 10% chance ship is near some sort of hazard (nebula, blackhole it is slowly drifting towards, in an asteroid field, etc). 10% chance the ship is not a derelict and is fully active and part of a larger fleet only 10 minutes away by hyperspace. 20% chance, no major problems, ship is dead in space and basic hazards from a heavy damaged ship (possible small explosions from equipment failures, falling debris inside if gravity is restored, debris field around the ship making approaching it dangerous).


----------



## kronos182

*Metalbeast Template*
Somewhere in the multiverse scientists tried to create a super soldier using nanotech, providing a metal like skin, increased strength and healing abilities. Unfortunately, this went horribly wrong, and the nanites went rogue and want to inflect creatures with lesser intelligence. A cloud of nanites that floats around and seeks out monstrous creatures to infect.
Once a creature is infected by the nanites, the creature grows metallic plate armour, increasing its durability, but loses some mobility. Fur takes on a metallic shine. Unfortunately the creatures become incredibly hostile and hyper-focused and keep attacking a single target until it is destroyed before moving onto the next.

Size: Same as base creature
Hit Points: same as base creature +5 per size category above small
Speed: -5 ft.
Abilities: +4 Strength, +2 Con, -2 Dex, -2 Int (min of 5)
Defense: +5 Natural Defense to base creature
Special Attacks:
Special Qualities: DR vs Ballistic damage 15. Increased healing, Metallic Natural Weapons, Persistence.
ECL: +5

*Ballistic Resistance* - The creature gains DR 15 vs ballistic damage, which stacks with any ballistic resistance the creature may have. Any vulnerabilities to materials do not bypass this DR, but reduces it to 7.
*Increased Healing* - If the creature doesn't have fast heal, gains Fast Heal 5. If the creature has Fast Healing, gains Regeneration of the same number instead. If the creature has Regeneration, gains a +2 Bonus to how many hit points it regenerates.
*Metallic Natural Weapons* - The creature's natural attacks deal damage as if one size larger. If already at colossal size, increase damage by +2 die. Additionally the creature's attacks ignore hardness/DR 5.
*Persistence* - Creatures infected just want to attack a target, it attacks and keeps attacking the same target until it is destroyed (reduced to 0 hit points). Doesn't die at 0 hit points, must be reduced to -15 to kill. Doesn't take additional damage below 0 hit points from actions, can only perform single actions (move or attack) until above 0 hp.

A supernatural ability to add to monsters for that B-Flick feeling.
*B-Flick Monster (Super Natural)*
Has a cheesy, goofy 50s to 70s B-flick movie feel to its appearance, that can render viewers speechless.
Requires all within 30 +5 ft per 10 feet of creature above 10 feet of height/length, a Will save DC 10 + Con modifier + any bonus to intimidate +5 when first seen. On a successful they are Dazed for 1 round (can't act but still has normal defense). Fail of 5 or more, characters are Panicked (flees as fast as possible, defend as normal but can't attack). A failed save by 10 or more then they are Cowering (froze in fear, loses Dex bonus to Defense, take no actions. Takes additional -2 Defense, lasts for 10 rounds). 

Special: If the first attack against this creature fails, DC increase by the difference the attack that failed missed by.


----------



## kronos182

*Godzilla Planet Template*

Somewhere in the cosmos, thanks to the Cluless virus, there is a planet of creatures all evolved from, or modified to be based on Godzilla, with reptilian features, grow a powerful tail that aids in swimming and can smash enemies with. These creatures are highly aggressive and territorial. From their Godzilla ancestor, they gain impressive natural defenses, resistance to radiation, the ability to breathe a blast of energy, that can even be radioactive in larger creatures and improved healing abilities.

*Size:* one size category larger, or +25% if already colossal
*Type:* Changes to Magical Beast
*Hit Points:* +10 hit points per size category over small
*Hit Die:* Increase base creatures racial HD by one size to a maximum of d12.
*Speed:* +10 ft swim, if no swim speed base 10 ft swim.
*Attacks:* Add tail attack based on size, if already has tail attack increase by 1 size, or if at colossal increase damage by +2 die.
*Natural Armour:* +3, plus an additional +2 per size category over small in addition to base creature's Natural Armour.
*Special Attacks:* Breath weapon dealing half fire and half nonspecific energy. See charge for damage based on size.
*Special Qualities:* Radiation resistance, DR, EMP vulnerability, Fire Resistance, Fast heal.
*Abilities:* +4 Str, +6 Con, -2 Int, -2 Cha.
*ECL:* +10

*Breath Weapon* - These creatures have a breath that it can use once every 1d4 rounds (rolled once at the start of combat), deals half fire and half nonspecific energy damage. Creatures that are of Large size or bigger, their breathe weapons also release increasing amounts of radiation.



Size
Damage
Range
Reflex DC
Radiation Exposure
Medium and smaller
2d10
60 ft line
15
none
Large
4d10
80 ft line
18
Lightly Radioactive
Huge
10d10
100 ft line
24
Moderately Radioactive
Gargantuan
16d10
120 ft line
31
Highly Radioactive
Colossal
22d10
140 ft line
38
Severely Radioactive

* Radiation Resistance* - These creatures are highly resistant to radiation, with a base of +4 to Fort saves plus +2 per size category over small, while Colossal size creatures are immune to radiation poisoning.
*Damage Reduction* - These creatures have base bonus Damage reduction, in addition to any already have, of 10 plus additional +5 per size category over medium.
*EMP Vulnerable* - An EMP (electromagetic pulse) will stun a Godzilla if doesn't successfully save DC 19 while successful save daze. Ion weapons deal double lethal damage. Requires Knowledge: Lore check DC 25 or experimenting with ion weapons.
*Fire Resistance* - These creatures are resistant to fire and heat, gaining Fire Resistance +5, which stacks with any they have, plus addition +5 per size category over medium.
*Fast Heal* - These creatures have improved healing abilities, with Fast Heal +3 plus additional +2 per size category above medium.


----------



## kronos182

*Tau'ri Staff Weapon M-566*

Similar in apperance to the Jaffa staff weapon, slightly thicker and not as ornately decorate, but the plasma blaster end doesn't split open, it is a solid ovid shape where the barrel is, the other end has a larger, reinforced end with slightly protruding flanges. This makes the weapon heavier than the Jaffa weapons, but also less prone to damage due to the reinforcements. The non barrel bludgeoning end has a concealed stunner for nonlethal combat, but can equally be used to crush a target's skull. Also concealed is a retractable blade. While the plasma blaster isn't as powerful as the Jaffa weapon, it does have better range and can scale damage slightly, but also doesn't deal area damage like the original staff weapon. The M-566 was designed by Stargate Command to replace the staff weapons used by Free Jaffa that couldn't obtain or reproduce more after the defeat of the Gou'ald System Lords, as the weapon is designed similar enough to the original so the Jaffa would require very little training in their use.

*Damage:* 3d10 / 1d8 / 1d6 / Special
*Critical:* 20 / 20 / 19-20x2
*Damage Type:* Fire / bludgeoning / slashing or piercing / Special
*Range Increment:* 60 feet / melee / melee / Melee
*Rate Of Fire:* S.
*Magazine:* 50 Int.
*Size:* Large.
*Weight:* 10 lb.
*Purchase DC:* 23
*Restriction:* Military (+3)
*Rules:* The M-566 requires Personal Firearms Proficiency to handle, and Simple Weapons Proficiency to use effectively in a melee. The concealed blade in the heavy bludgeoning end can be extended or retracted as a free action. Plasma blaster damage can be set to 1d10, 2d20 or 3d10 as a free action once per round. The stunner can be activated as a free action and must be used in stead of the blade or bludgeon. Requires a touch attack and the target needs to make a Fort save DC 19 or be stunned for 1d4 rounds.
The M-566 is powered by an internal power pack which must be replaced by opening a small hatch on the opposing side of the staff (a standard action).


----------



## kronos182

*Lantean Puddle Jumper*
Puddle Jumpers are small spacecraft created by Ancients that are designed to be transported through Stargates. These ships are controlled through a neural interface through the operator's hands and the chair the pilot is sitting in, as well as manual controls, but requires the user to have the Ancient Gene to operate the craft. The ships are cylindrical shape with an angled front and rear, allowing them to slide perfectly through open Stargates. The forward section has a cockpit and can seat four, with two being operators although the ship can function with only a single person. The aft sections contains passenger and storage area, with room for another 18 people, and a large hatch at the rear allows access to the ship. A door at the end of the cockpit section can seal it from the rear section. When in flight, not passing through a Stargate, a set of short wings which contain the engine pods and compliment of drone weapons, which must be retracted to fit through a Stargate and when landing. The ships also have a control to operate and dial a Stargate up to 2 miles away. While the pods are retracted, the ship can hover silently, and move, however slowly and not as maneuverable, only done when going through a Stargate, or moving to a landing position. The craft is also capable of operating underwater, capable of surviving depths up to 500 ft.
Puddle Jumpers are fitted with Lantean drone weapons, carrying eight, four in each pod and a cloaking field to avoid detection.
To operate the ship the pilot must be a human with the Ancient gene.

*Puddle Jumper (PL8-9)*
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Shuttle
Size: gargantuan (-4)
Tactical Speed: 3500 ft, 2000 (200) atmospheric speed, reach orbit without assistance.
Defense: 11 (-4 size, +3 Class +2 Dex)
Flat-Footed Defense: 9 (-4 size, +3 Class)
Autopilot Defense: 8
Hardness: 30
Hit Dice: 10d20 (200 hp)
Initiative Modifier: +2
Pilot's Class Bonus: +3
Pilot's Dex Modifier: +2
Gunner's Attack Bonus: +2
Length: 26.2 ft, 15.4 ft wide
Weight: 200,000 lb.
Targeting System Bonus: +2
Crew: 2, 1 can operate
Passenger Capacity: 18 standing, 2 in cockpit, rest in rear
Cargo Capacity: 8000 lb
Grapple Modifier: +8
Base PDC: 49
Restriction: Rare (+5), Lantean/Asuran Lic (+1)

Attack:
Drone Weapon +5 ranged (20d10, 19-20x4, -)

Attack of Opportunity:  None

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: artificial gravity, DHD
Engines: Thrusters, ion engine
Armour: Vaadium
Defense Systems: Radiation shielding, autopilot system, damage control (1d10), cloaking field
Sensors: Class VI sensor system
Communications: Radio transceiver, mass transceiver
Weapons: drone weapon (8 drones)
Grappling Systems: none

*DHD*
Dial Home Device, this piece of equipment allows the crew to dial a Stargate within 1.5 miles. Takes a standard action to dial a known address.

*Drone Weapon*
Drone Weapons are weapons developed by the Ancients as their primary weapon system. A drone is vaguely squid-shaped, 3 feet in length, with a rounded yellow head with small spikes that jut out to the rear of the weapon, with six tails extending from the rear, which taper to a point while in flight, and glows a bright yellow when active. These weapons are capable of penetrating most shields and deal heavy damage to a target. It has on board targeting systems, but can be directed from a Control Chair or console onboard small Ancient ships such as Puddle Jumpers. If a launched drone doesn't destroy a target, it can be returned to its launch point for use later. The drones can operate easily in atmosphere and space, even reaching orbit from a planetary launch location.
The pilot or co-pilot can fire up to 4 drones, making attack rolls for each, targeting up to 4 different targets or a single target. After launch can keep directing the drones if they miss, or target destroyed, or let the drone's own targeting systems take over.
Requires a human with the Ancient gene to operate.

*Lantean Drone Weapon (PL9)*
Damage: 20d10
Critical: 19-20x4
Damage Type: Energy/Kinetic
Range Increment: -
Rate of Fire:
Minimum Ship Size: Huge
Purchase DC:
Restriction: Rare (+5), Lantean Mil (+3)
Notes: Ignores 30 points of hardness/DR.
Ignores shields of all types except Lantean shields, or shields powered by a ZPM module, or planetary scale shielding. On ships that have shield hit die equal to at least three-quarters the total ship's hull hit die (75%), then deals damage to shields. If drone deals more damage than is required to destroy the ship by 50% or more, the drone survives and can be used to strike another target, but deals damage it exceeded the first target.
If drone misses target, can make keep making attacks until it strikes or after 5 rounds when runs out of energy and returns to launcher. Unless the launching point is more at a greater distance than 500,000 ft if a ship, or outside of orbit for a ground based launcher, then floats inert, or crashes to the ground.
Drone controlled by a Control Chair or gunner on ship gains a +5 to attack rolls. If drone loses connection to launching point, it'll attack the launching point's enemies, using IFF systems at +4 to attack rolls, up to 5 rounds then it returns to the launch point.
Drones returning to launch point return automatically, but can not be launched again for 5 rounds.

*SGA Puddle Jumper*
This version of the Puddle Jumper are ones modified by the Stargate Atlantis Expedition team that modified the cloaking screen into a defensive shield. This allows the craft to withstand more damage, but when the shield is operating, the cloak is inoperative. When used as a cloak, the shield is inoperative. With the shield, the craft can survive greater depths under water, about 1.2 miles. The shield/cloak field has also been modified with use of a Wraith stunner, to release a stun pulse, but the ship's cloak, or shields are inoperable while using the stun pulse.
Make following changes to Puddle Jumper to make SGA Puddle Jumper:
Add shields, 200 hp;
Add stun pulse;
PDC: No change, but only available to SGA and SGC members.

*Shield/Cloak Field*
Pilot or co-pilot can switch from cloak or shield as a standard action once per round. The shield regenerates at 5 HP per round of not taking damage.

*Stun Pulse*
The pilot or co-pilot can activate a stun pulse as a standard action, releasing a bubble burst with a 50 foot radius, all outside the ship must make a Fort save DC 19 or be Stunned for 1d4 rounds. A failed save of more than 5, the target is rendered unconscious for 1 hour. When the pulse is used, if the cloak or shield is active it is deactivated, and can not be used for 2 rounds.


----------



## kronos182

*G2-1B7*
G2-1B7 is a 2-1B series medical droid that was part of rebel Partisans cell run by Saw Gerrera that had white and yellow plating with grey limbs and other parts. The droid was modified with swappable servogrip pincers to handle medical equipment in specific circumstances, and had its ethical subroutines modified to allow it to administer drugs beyond the point where they become dangerous levels while treating Saw Gerrera. G2-1B7 displayed incredible skill at working with rudimentary equipment and conditions, recycling equipment and installing cybernetics and repurposing equipment to use as cybernetics. Its drug storage systems were expanded to increase number of doses of drugs and medicines it can carry, and it had some repairs that reinforced its structure slightly.

*G2-1B7, 2-1B Medical Droid*
CR: 2
Size: Medium (5 ft)
Hit Points: 1d10+14 (24)
Init: +1
Speed: 20 ft
Defense: 11 (+1 Dex)
Hardness:
BAB/Grp: +0
Attack: unarmed +1 melee 1d3+1
FS/Reach: 5/5  ft
Special Attacks:
Special Qualities: Cyber Scavenger, Ingenious Cybercrafting
Saves: Fort +0 , Reflex +1 , Will +0
Abilities: Str 12, Dex 13, Con -, Int 15, Wis 10, Cha 5
Skills: Balance +5, Computer Use +8, Craft Electrical +10, Craft Mechanical +10, Craft Pharmaceutical +8, Knowledge Behavioral Science +6, Knowledge Earth and Life Sciences +6, Listen +2, Search +4, Spot +2, Treat Injury +10
Feats: Surgery, Cybersurgery, Xenomedic, Craft Cybernetics, Salvage

Frame: biodroid
Locomotion: Legs (pair)
Manipulators: Task Hands (2)
Armour: None
Superstructure:
Sensors: Class VI
Skill Software: Skill Net (+4): Craft Pharmaceutical, Knowledge Behavioural Science, Knowledge Earth and Life Sciences, Treat Injury, Skill Net (+2) Computer Use, Research, Search, Treat Injury
Feat Software: Surgery, Cybernetic Surgery, Xenomedic, Craft Cybernetics, Salvage
Accessories: Int upgrade x2, Dex upgrade, internal storage (20 lbs, usually medical supplies or tools), complink, tool mount x2 (on arms of medical tools), vocalizer, polyvox, medicomp sensor, pharmacist kit, medical kit, surgery kit, first aid kit, hypodermic injectors, hold 10 different chemicals with 15 doses each, heuristic processors, stabilizer system, hydraulic legs
PDC: 26, Unique (+7)

*Combat*
As a medical droid, G2-1B7 isn't designed for combat, but with its swappable servogripers and after having its ethical subroutines modified, G2 will use a weapon to defend a patient, but will use stun setting or use nonlethal damage option if using a melee action. If using a melee action, doesn't take the normal -4 penalty to attack rolls when attempting to deal nonlethal damage with a melee weapon.

*Heuristic Processor*
The 2-1B series droids are able to learn new skills and feats, and take on ordinary classes (see d20 modern pg 270 Support Characters), but must relate to the medical field in some way.

*Stabilizer System*
This system allows the 2-1B to perform delicate surgery even with explosions all around it, or a starship pulling wild maneuvers. Includes magnetic feet, +4 stabilize checks (against overruns/bull rushes, being knocked prone), and Balance checks.

*Hydraulic Legs*
The legs are designed to raise or lower the droid so that it can work at different levels for increased efficiency. The droid can adjust its height by 12 inches up or down.

*Cyber Scavenger*
G2-1B7 is very skilled at scavenging cybernetic parts, gaining a +4 to Search checks while Salvaging for cybernetic components or items, and time is reduced by half.

*Ingenious Cybercrafting*
G2-1B7 is very skilled at crafting cybernetic devices using components that normally not part of the cybernetic device, reduces the Wealth check against the purchase DC for crafting cybernetics by 2, as can use components not normally used.


----------



## kronos182

*R3-A2*
R3-A2 is an orange and white R3-series astromech droid, served with the Rebel Alliance on Hoth. As an R3 series, R3-A2 was designed for use on capital ships, but could work on a suitable starfighter like R2 and similar droids. R3-A2's databanks contained detailed statistics on thousands of military starships, had space to store 5 hyperspace jump co-ordinates, and was programmed with coordinating starfighters in combat.
The R3 Series Astromech were produced by Industrial Automation were very similar to their predecessor the R2 Series, except they were designed primarily for military use, particularly aboard capital ships, but can function in the same role as the R2 on starfighters. They came equipped with several tool arms, internal cargo storage units, on board navi-comp for calculating hyperspace jumps as well as store several pre-calculated jump co-ordinates, comp-link probe for linking to computer systems. The primary difference between the R3 and R2 is the R3 lack the extendable sensor, and the dome was transparent, allowing its sensors greater range, and had increased intelligence. While the droids can make noises, they can't speak, making beeps, squeaks, squeals and other noises, which can be translated by most translator droids, and some humanoids can learn to understand the basics of this form of communication, however they are able to transmit large amounts of information this way, which these types of droids use to communicate vast technical information back and forth. Many owners modify these droids with any number of additional tools, equipment or abilities, including jet thrusters for limited flight on a planet or for zero-g maneuvering, weapons, or specialized equipment.

*R3-A2*
CR: 1
Size: Small (3 ft, 2 inches)
Hit Points: 1d10+5 (15)
Init: +1
Speed: 15 ft, 30 wheels
Defense: 13 (+2 Dex, +1 Size)
Hardness:
BAB/Grp: +0
Attack: unarmed +1 melee 1d3+1
FS/Reach: 5/5  ft
Special Attacks:
Special Qualities: Co-Ordinated Jumps, Squadron Guidance, Squadron Targeting
Saves: Fort +0 , Reflex +2 , Will +0
Abilities: Str 12, Dex 14, Con -, Int 17, Wis 10, Cha 5
Skills: Computer Use +10, Craft Electrical +8, Craft Mechanical +8, Knowledge Technology +8, Listen +2, Navigate +4, Pilot (Light) +6, Repair +10, Search +4, Spot +5
Feats: Starship Operations: Ultralight, Gearhead

Frame: biodroid
Locomotion: legs (pair, with retractable third) with wheels (tripod configuration)
Manipulators: 1 grapple claw, multiple extendable tools
Armour: None
Superstructure:
Sensors: Class VI
Skill Software: Skill Net (+4): Craft Electrical, Mechanical, Knowledge Technology, Treat Injury, Skill Net (+2) Computer Use, Pilot, Search, Repair
Feat Software: Starship Operations: Light, Gearhead
Accessories: Int upgrade x3, Dex upgrade, internal storage (20 lbs), complink, tool mount x4 (mounted on body), vocalizer, mechanicomp sensor, electricomp sensor, fusion torch, arc welder, motion sensor, grappler tag with 50 ft of duracable, video & photo recorders, holo projector & recorder, radio, electrical tool kit deluxe, mechanical tool kit deluxe, multipurpose tool, fire extinguisher (6 uses) heuristic processors, magnetic feet, navi-comp
PDC: 27 (unique +5)

*Combat*
R3-A2 isn't much use in a personal fight, but is much more useful aboard a starship. It is quite capable of serving on a starfighter, making repairs and other duties of other astromechs, but prefers to work on capital ships, especially carriers where it can co-ordinate multiple fighters, providing them with targeting and flight information to enhanced the pilot's chances in combat, and also co-ordinate hyperspace jumps for quick attacks and escapes.

*Heuristic Processor*
The R3 series droids are able to learn new skills and feats, and take on ordinary classes (see d20 modern pg 270 Support Characters), but must relate to the medical field in some way.

*Capital Ship Programming*
When aboard a military capital ship, gains +1 to all checks, doubles the Aid Other bonus. It can alter the Starship Operations: Light to match whatever starship it is serving on within 1d4+6 rounds.

*360 Degree Vision*
The transparent dome allows the R3 to see in all directions at once, thus it can not be surprised and flanking opponents only gain half the normal bonus, and grants the R3 +1 to Spot checks (already calculated in stats).

*Co-Ordinate Jumps*
While R3-A2 is on a capital ship (light or larger), can quickly calculate, adjust and upload hyperspace jump co-ordinates for up to 5 wings (each wing made up of up to 4 ultralight ships) of designated ally ships, granting the wings +3 to Navigate checks to calculate hyperspace jumps and +3 to Pilot checks to remain in formation when they exit hyperspace.

*Squadron Guidance*
While R3-A2 is on a capital ship (light or larger), provides a +2 to Initiative, and +2 to attack rolls for the first round, to up to 5 designated allied wings (each of up to 4 ultralight ships, for a total of 20 starfighters) at the start of combat as long as the fighter pilots are not surprised or flatfooted at the start of combat.

*Squadron Targeting*
If a designated ally wing of fighters (ultralight) is attacking the same target as the capital ship (light or larger) that R3-A2 is on, the attacking wing gains +1 to all attack rolls for the round, and the first weapon fired against the same target in the round has its critical threat range increased by 1 (20x2 becomes 19-20x2, to a maximum of 17-20. If the weapon already has a critical threat of 17-20, increase the critical damage multiplier by 1, x2 becomes x3, etc).


----------



## marcoasalazarm

New Feat:





(Editor's Note: We know it doesn't fits the Feat as written, but it's very hard to find an image that can represent it as well... or as funny).

*NEW FEAT: COSMOGUN MAGAZINES.*
The good news for the bad guys is that you don't have unlimited ammunition. The bad news is that you'll still shoot so many times without reloading that it won't make any difference.
*PRE-REQUISITES:* Personal Firearms Proficiency, Advanced Firearms Proficiency, Rapid Reload.
*EFFECT:* Once per encounter, you can pay 3 Action Points to activate this Feat, and its effects will remain active for a duration of 5 rounds plus your Dexterity modifier. During that time as long as you keep firing your weapon every round, you have enough ammunition on your person for at least 2 full reloads of the weapon, and it's a weapon with a minimum ammo capacity of 2 rounds (and does not has a Linked ammo capacity), you can continue firing without worrying about having to manually reload even if the weapon normally would need to (ex. multi-shot Derringers). Once you stop shooting, or the Feat's effect runs its course, all of the ammunition used, including reloads, plus an additional 10% in your equipment (on your person, carried in a Bag of Holding, etc.) will be spent. If you do not have enough ammunition carried or easily accessible, the duration ends immediately.


----------



## kronos182

*Turas*
The Turas is another ship built by the same company that built the Realta in the Kelvin Timeline of Star Trek. Similar to the Realta, the ship consists of a circular primary hull, with a split in the front running half the length, within which is the sensors and deflector dish. At the ear of the saucer a pair of pylons angle up and outwards upon which a pair of warp nacelles are mounted. About one quarter of the length from the end of the nacelles a set of pylons angle down and inwards that connect to a small secondary hull structure, containing the warp core, main engineering, and additional impulse engine thrusters. This allows for greater internal space in the saucer for other systems ad cargo, and to easily eject the warp core in the case of a critical failure.
 The saucer contains the bridge, crew quarters, cargo holds, main systems, a modest sickbay, a four person transporter and a heavier cargo transporter in the main cargo hold, with 15 2 person escape pods as standard. The Turas was built to be both a general purpose and light combat ship, used by small security forces, planet defense forces for anti-pirate work. The Turas shares the modular design of the Realta before it, making it a likely upgrade for users of the Realta, with a maximum warp speed of Warp 4, requiring a base crew of at least 5. The ship is lightly armed with three Type 2 phasers, one covering the forward top half, one covering the forward bottom half, and the other the rear half. Under the rear of the saucer is a hanger which can support a single shuttle.

*Turas Class (Earth/Federation (PL6))*
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Fast Freighter
Size: Colossal (-8)
Tactical Speed: 3500
Defense: 2 (-8 size)
Flat-Footed Defense:
Autopilot Defense: 6
Hardness: 15
Hit Dice: 14d20 (280 hp) shields 350 hp
Initiative Modifier: +2
Pilot's Class Bonus:
Pilot's Dex Modifier:
Gunner's Attack Bonus:
Length: 189 ft
Weight: 480 tons
Targeting System Bonus: +3
Crew: 5 to 20
Passenger Capacity: 30*
Cargo Capacity: 225 tons*
Grapple Modifier: +16
Base PDC: 45
Restriction: Lic +1

Attack:
Type 3 Phaser -5 ranged 12d10 (5500 ft, energy/fire, s)  front arc or rear arc; or
Type 3 Phaser -5 ranged 12d10 (5500 ft, energy/fire, s) front and Type 3 phaser -10 ranged 12d10 (5500 ft, energy/fire, s)

Attack of Opportunity:

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: +2 Initiative, Agile Ships (+1 Dodge), Easy to Repair (Repair DC -4, -25% time), Swiss Army Tech, Shield Dependent, transporter, Sickbay, tractor beam, replicators, shuttle bay, mining laser. +1 attack vs interceptor, fighter (and similar types) subtype craft
Engines: thrusters, ion engines, warp drive (max warp 4)
Armour: ditanium
Defense Systems: shields, autopilot
Sensors: Class III,
Communications: radio transceiver, subspace array
Weapons:  3 type 3 phaser
Grappling Systems: tractor beam

*Phaser Type 3*
Phasers are the main offensive weapons of the Federation, using nadian based phased energy that fire beams, capable of variable energy output. Usually mounted in a low profile turret to allow greater field of fire. Able to change damage by lowering the number of die to a minimum of 2d10 as a free action once per round. The Type 3 phaser was available on civilian ships.
Damage: 10d10
Damage Type: Fire/Energy
Range Increment: 5000 ft
Rate of Fire: Semi
Minimum Ship Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 33
Restriction: Res (+2)

*Mining Laser*
This laser is designed to slowly and precisely cut into asteroids to break them up or expose materials of interest to the mining ship. As a full round action, a ship with a mining laser, after making a Knowledge: Earth and Life Sciences check DC 16 and an attack roll to strike a Defense 15, +1 per 5 points over the DC succeeded by, able to cut through up to 10 feet of most asteroids (rock, common metals such as nickle, iron, etc), 20 feet through ice comets. Through asteroids made of denser metals, cuts through 5 feet per full round. The laser has a range increment of 2000 ft, out to a maximum of 10,000 ft. If the ship is moving faster than 1000 ft, suffers -1 to attack rolls per 500 ft over 1000 ft the ship is moving that round. If used a weapon, the mining laser deals 6d20 energy damage, ignoring 20 points of hardness, but suffers -4 to attack rolls, as it can only fire in a 60 degree arc in front of the ship with a rate of fire of single, but downwards up to 80 degrees (almost straight down from the base of the split in the front of the ship).

*Agile Ships*
All Star Trek ships are more agile for their size, gaining a +1 Dodge bonus to Defense as long as the ship moves.

*Easy to Repair*
Due to the nature of the technology in this universe, especially Federation or Borg technology, all repairs have DC reduced by -4, and time reduced by 25%.

*Swiss-Army Tech*
Due to the adaptable nature of the technology, and skilled engineers, especially those in the Federation, a piece of technology can be jury-rigged and modified to do something it wasn't originally intended to do, as long as it is within reason (GM discretion), such as modifying the deflector array into a type of energy weapon, albeit limited use. Modifying a device this way means it can not be used for its original purpose at the same time, and requires a Knowledge: Technology check DC 18 and Repair check DC 21 and 5 +1d6 minutes for moderate changes (such as deflector array being used as a means to emit a type of energy as a weapon); while more extensive modifications require a Knowledge: Technology check DC 25  and Repair check DC 30, and 30 +2d10 minutes. This type of modification means the item is unable to be used for its original purpose until it has been restored to its original configuration.

*Shield Dependent*
Star Trek ships have powerful shields, having the equivalent of Deflector Shields (d20 Future pg 42) and provide bonus HP against all attacks equal to 20 HP / starship HD + 25% HD, for example, a ship with 5 HD (100 HP) will have shields with 125 HP. However as they have developed incredible powerful shields, they are a bit lacking in the armour department, suffering -2 hit dice per category and subtype. There are a few exceptions to this rule, being Klingon, Dominion and Hirogen ships which have standard hit dice for their subtype and category, with a few notable other ships, such as the Defiant class.

*Variants


Turas Mk2*
The Mk2 Turas takes advantage of a number of upgrades in technology, including improved warp engines for greater speed of warp 5.5, improved hull materials used in construction, improved shield generators. A fourth phaser is added to provided additional firepower, allowing it to fire-link two phasers in the forward and rear arcs.
Make the following changes of a Turas to make a Turas Mk2. Both -M and -P version of the Mk2 exist, with similar modifications of the original
Weight increased to 490 tons;
Hit Dice increase to  15d20 (300 hp) shields 375 hp
Crew minimum to 4;
Cargo Capacity reduced to 200 tons;
Increase Passenger Capacity to 40;
Add 1 additional Phaser Type 3;
Change sickbay to standard medbay;
Replace Warp engine with max warp speed of Warp 5.5;
PDC: 46

*Turas-Q*
This version of the Turas is heavily modified for combat and to conceal its weapons until they are deployed. The -Q is deployed within convoys to act as surprise heavy defense for the convoy against pirates and mercenaries. Using the Mk2 as a base, the -Q has a reinforced hull, sensor shielding to conceal its weapons, which include 4 Type 4 phasers for excellent coverage of all angles, the mining laser is replaced with a photon torpedo launcher, a laser point defense system. A set of four heavy plasma cannons are fitted forward for a heavy frontal assault. To round out the enhancements, more powerful impulse engines are fitted to allow it to intercept pirates before they can get too close to a convoy.

*Turas-Q Class (Earth/Federation (PL6))*
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Fast Freighter, Q-Ship
Size: Colossal (-8)
Tactical Speed: 4000 ft
Defense: 2 (-8 size)
Flat-Footed Defense:
Autopilot Defense: 7
Hardness: 18
Hit Dice: 18d20 (360 hp) shields 675 hp
Initiative Modifier: +2
Pilot's Class Bonus:
Pilot's Dex Modifier:
Gunner's Attack Bonus:
Length: 134 ft
Weight: 520 tons
Targeting System Bonus: +3
Crew: 24
Passenger Capacity: 10 prisoners
Cargo Capacity: 25 tons
Grapple Modifier: +16
Base PDC: 47
Restriction: Mil (+3)

Attack:
2 fire-linked Type 4 Phaser -5 ranged 18d10 (5500 ft, energy/fire, s) front or rear arc, or Photon Torpedo launcher -8 ranged (varies, 10 torpedoes);
Or 4 fire-linked Heavy Plasma Cannons -5 ranged 36d8 (4,000 ft, fire, single) fixed forward)

Attack of Opportunity:
Point Defense system -8 ranged 1d12x10 fire

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: +2 Initiative, Agile Ships (+1 Dodge), Easy to Repair (Repair DC -4, -25% time), Swiss Army Tech, Shield Dependent, transporter, Sickbay, tractor beam, replicators, shuttle bay, sensor shielding, +2 vs ultralight subtypes fighter, interceptor (and similar sized craft).
Engines: thrusters, upgraded ion engines, warp drive (max warp 5)
Armour: ditanium
Defense Systems: heavy shields (30 hp/HD), autopilot, point defense system
Sensors: Class III, targeting system mk1
Communications: radio transceiver, subspace array
Weapons:  4 type 4 phaser, 4 fire-linked heavy plasma cannons, 1 photon torpedo launcher
Grappling Systems: tractor beam

*Sensor Shielding*
The ship is designed to disguise or hide parts of its equipment or interior from sensor scans. While weapons are not active, any scans to detect what weapons the ship has, or armour suffer -8 to their checks. A failed scan will only reveal the ship has standard equipment for its base type, and basic cargo that the crew inputs (food stuffs, basic construction matarial, etc).
PDC: 25 + one-quarter base PDC of the ship, Restriction: Mil or Illegal (+3 to +4).

*Photon Torpedo*
Photon torpedoes are anti-matter weapons with variable yields. These weapons usually draw their anti-matter from the equipped ship's own anti-matter supplies. These torpedoes require special containment and feeding systems to load and unload the anti-matter after a fight.
 At its lowest setting, the torpedo can do 3d20 to a single target, or deal this damage to a 2000 ft square, and can increase damage by 1 die up to a maximum of 12d20, but reduce the maximum radius by 100 ft per die increase, Reflex save DC 19 for half damage when set for an area.. The damage can be to the maximum radius, or to a single target. These weapons are very dangerous in an atmosphere and are usually banned from planetary use except in special circumstances. If used in a planetary atmosphere, deals damage to an area +50% greater, and if set for a single target, deals half damage to a 100 ft area, and Reflex saves in an atmosphere is increased to 21 for half damage. If the ship loses all power while in battle, there is a 50% chance that a loaded torpedo loses containment and it detonates, dealing damage to the equipped ship, ignore its armour hardness.
Damage: varies
Damage Type: Energy
Range Increment: -
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 31
Restriction: Mil (+3)


----------



## kronos182

*Lucrehulk Class*
The Lucrehulk is a starship utilized by the Trade Federation, produced by Hoersch-Kessel Drive Inc, to haul freight, and many were also turned into battleships, which carried  droid soldiers and fighters during the Clone Wars, others as droid carriers, with most of its systems fitted for carrying, maintaining and launching droid fighters or droops. The ships consisted of a large C shaped hull with the opening forward, with a central sphere structure positioned on the inner side at the back of the C. This sphere structure could separate and make planetary landings.

*Lucrehulk LH-3210 Cargo*
This version is the basic model, able to carry massive amounts of cargo. The central sphere can not separate from the rest ship. The ships are fitted with 28 quad laser cannon turrets, several dedicated to point defense and others for direct attack. Typically crewed by about 500 crew, although depending on the operators, about 75% will be droids.

*Lucrehulk Freighter (PL7)*
Type: super heavy
Subtype: star freighter
Size: Colossal (-8)
Tactical Speed: 3000 ft
Defense: 7
Flat-Footed Defense: 5
Autopilot Defense: 7
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 350d20 (7,000 hp), shields 1750 hp
Initiative Modifier: +2
Pilot's Class Bonus: +3
Pilot's Dex Modifier: +2
Gunner's Attack Bonus: +2
Length: 10,400 ft
Weight: 320,000 tons
Targeting System Bonus: +3
Crew: 500 (trained) can be a mix of living and droid
Passenger Capacity: 50 passengers, 200 battle droids or living troops
Cargo Capacity: 25 million tons
Grapple Modifier: +8
Base PDC: 60
Restriction: Lic (+1)

Attack:
Battery of 2 quad laser cannons -2 ranged (12d8, 20, fire, 3000 ft, single) and Battery of 2 quad laser cannons -7 ranged (12d8, 20, fire, 3000 ft, single).

Attack of Opportunity:
Point-defense system +3 ranged (5d12x10 fire)

Bonuses:

Standard PL(6) Design Spec:
Engines: Ion engine, thrusters, Class 2 hyperdrive, Class 10 backup
Armour: Alloy Plating
Defense Systems: Shields, autopilot system, point defense system
Sensors: Class II, targeting system
Communications: Comlink (radio & drive transceiver)
Weapons: quad lasers (28)
Grappling Systems: tractor beam


*Lucrehulk Battleship*
The battleship version of the Lucrehulk was the primary capital ship of the Trade Federation's Trade Defense Force, and when they joined the CIS, made up a large part of the Confederation Navy. They are modified versions, where the central sphere could separate, functioning as a landing ship to ferry cargo and crew up to the main ship. The outer ring was fitted with turbolasers, improved power systems were added to help power the weapons and greatly boost the shielding. The cavernous cargo bays modified into hangers for troop ships and droid fighters and bombers. Crew compliment was 150 to 350, plus any additional droids, able to carry up to 100 living passengers. A fully loaded Lucrehulk could carry 50 C-9979 Landing ships, 1500 vulture droid fighters, 4 to 8 shuttles, 550 multi-troop transports, 6520 Armoured Assault Tanks, and 500 to 1000 other ground/hover attack craft, with about 139,000 battle droids of various models. However most ships typically carried half to two thirds these numbers, depending on duration between when they can resupply and how many battles they participated in.

*Lucrehulk Battleship (PL7)*
Type: super heavy
Subtype: star freighter, modified into battleship
Size: Colossal (-8)
Tactical Speed: 3000 ft
Defense: 7
Flat-Footed Defense: 5
Autopilot Defense: 7
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 350d20* (7,000* hp), shields 3,500 hp
Initiative Modifier: +2
Pilot's Class Bonus: +3
Pilot's Dex Modifier: +2
Gunner's Attack Bonus: +2
Length: 10,400 ft
Weight: 331,000 tons
Targeting System Bonus: +5
Crew: 350 (trained +4) living and 6000 droid, 2000 droid security
Passenger Capacity: 600 passengers, 139,000* battle droids
Cargo Capacity: 40,000 tons
Grapple Modifier: +8
Base PDC: 65
Restriction: Mil (+3)

Attack:
Has 4 sets of gunners, each can make an attacks from below:
Battery of 5 turbolasers +4 ranged (12d8 ignore 20 hardness, 20, 9,000 ft, single) and Battery of 5 turbolasers -1 ranged (12d8 ignore 20 hardness, 20, 9,000 ft, single); or
Battery of 2 quad laser cannons +0 ranged (12d8, 20, fire, 3000 ft, single) and Battery of 2 quad laser cannons -5 ranged (12d8, 20, fire, 3000 ft, single).

Attack of Opportunity:
Point-defense system +5 ranged (5d12x10 fire)

Bonuses: +2 Initiative

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: detachable Core Ship, hangers (can launch 8 droid fighters or bombers per round, or 2 transport ships, navicomp
Engines: Ion engine, thrusters, Class 2 hyperdrive, Class 10 backup
Armour: Alloy Plating
Defense Systems: Shields, autopilot system, point defense system
Sensors: Class III, improved targeting system
Communications: Comlink (radio & drive transceiver)
Weapons: multiple turbolaser batteries, quad laser batteries
Grappling Systems: tractor beam

*Turbolaser*
Turbolasers are capital ship level lasers more powerful than lasers found on starships, however they have lower fire rates than those found on fighters. These weapons are also not as accurate at targeting fast moving targets suffering -1 to strike any ships of Ultralight size or smaller.

*Turbolaser (PL6)*
Damage: 12d8, ignore 20 points of DR/hardness
Critical: 20x2
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 9000 ft
Rate of Fire: Single
Minimum Ship Size: Gargantuan
Purchase DC: 40
Restriction: Military (+3)

*Core Ship*
The Core ship is the central sphere, and is able to detach and reattach to the main ship. When separated the hit points of the Core Ship are removed from the main hit points, and the main ship suffers -2 to attack and -1 to initiative as the main control systems are in the Core ship, and is using secondary systems. The core ship can make planetary landing and take offs, has its own shielding which only works when separated. It lacks hyperdrive, but does have several weapons to defend itself.

*Core Ship (PL7)*
Type: Light
Subtype: hauler (command unit)
Size: Colossal (-8)
Tactical Speed: 3000 ft
Defense: 7
Flat-Footed Defense: 5
Autopilot Defense: 5
Hardness: 20
Hit Dice: 36d20* (720* hp), shields 200 hp
Initiative Modifier: +2
Pilot's Class Bonus: +3
Pilot's Dex Modifier: +2
Gunner's Attack Bonus: +2
Length: 2000 ft
Weight: 7500 tons
Targeting System Bonus: +5
Crew: 150 (trained +4) living and 1000 droid, 500 droid security
Passenger Capacity: 600 passengers
Cargo Capacity: 100 tons
Grapple Modifier: +8
Base PDC: 55
Restriction: Lic (+1)

Attack:
Turbolaser -1 ranged (12d8 ignore 20 hardness, 20, 9,000 ft, single) and turbolasers -6 ranged (12d8 ignore 20 hardness, 20, 9,000 ft, single); or
Battery of 2 quad laser cannons +0 ranged (12d8, 20, fire, 3000 ft, single) and Battery of 2 quad laser cannons -5 ranged (12d8, 20, fire, 3000 ft, single).

Attack of Opportunity:
Point-defense system +5 ranged (2d12x10 fire)

Bonuses:

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: connect to Lucrehulk Battleship
Engines: Ion engine, thrusters
Armour: Alloy Plating
Defense Systems: Shields, autopilot system, point defense system
Sensors: Class III, improved targeting system
Communications: Comlink (radio & drive transceiver)
Weapons: quad lasers (28)
Grappling Systems: tractor beam

*Reconnect/Disconnect to Lucrehulk Battleship*
In a non combat situation, the pilot can perform a docking maneuver with a Pilot DC 10 if the Lucrehulk Battleship is not moving, and takes 1d4+2 rounds. Can be reduced to 2 rounds by increasing the DC to 21. To dock in combat, requires the pilots of both ships to fly in formation first, and the docking DC increases to base DC 17 with any other conditional modifiers. Disconnecting from the main ship takes 2 rounds in non combat situations with a Pilot DC 10, but in combat both ships must make checks as flying in formation.


----------



## kronos182

*Droid Tri-Fighter*
The droid Tri-Fighter is an advanced droid fighter used by the Confederacy Navy. Developed by Colicoid Creation Nest, the makers of the droideka, it had a ridged three-armed design based on a fearsome predator native to the planet Colla IV. Three bracing arms set equilateral around the roating, gyroscopic core, connected to the triple engine block with independent thrusters, giving the fighter incredible agility. It was armed with a heavy laser that protruded from the central ball, which had the droid's main red photoreceptors above it, giving it a menacing look, and a laser mounted on each of the three arms, which could fire independently or together. The laser mountings were on rails that allowed increased accuracy.  The lower brace arms can be fitted with missiles mounted on the upper parts, along the side of the fighter.

*Droid Tri-fighter Mk1 (PL6-7)*
Type: Ultralight
Subtype: Fighter
Size: Huge (-2)
Tactical Speed: 4500 ft space, 1300 atmosphere (130)
Defense: 15 (10 base -2 size +5 class +2 dodge) +4 vs missiles
Flat-Footed Defense: 13 (10 base - 2 size +5 class)
Autopilot Defense:
Hardness: 15
Hit Dice: 7d20 (140 hp)
Initiative Modifier: +4
Pilot's Class Bonus: +5
Pilot's Dex Modifier: +4*
Gunner's Attack Bonus: +5
Length: 17.7 ft
Weight: 5,200 lbs
Targeting System Bonus: +2
Crew: 1 droid brain (expert +8)
Passenger Capacity: 0
Cargo Capacity: 0 lbs
Grapple Modifier:
Base PDC: 38
Restriction: Mil (+3)

Attack:
Heavy laser +2 ranged (8d8, 20, fire, 4000 ft, single and 3 light lasers -3 ranged (6d8, 20, fire, 3500 ft, s/a); or
3 light lasers +2 ranged (6d8, 20, fire, 3500 ft, a) autofire attack; or
Missile +2 ranged varies by type loaded

Attack of Opportunity:

Bonuses:
Due to the small size and design, the droid starfighter enjoys a +2 bonus to Pilot checks for stunt maneuvers. +2 initiative

Standard PL(6) Design Spec: Twin Engine, Agile, droid pilot, swarm tactics, networked calculations
Engines: Ion engine
Armour: Polymeric
Defense Systems:
Sensors: Class III, Targeting System, Missile Lock Alert
Communications: Radio Transceiver
Weapons: Heavy laser, 3 light lasers, optional 6 external missiles (discord, concussion or other type)
Grappling Systems: none

*Agile*
As long as the starfighter is moving (not stationary, so had moved the turn before and the current turn), the starfighter gains a +2 Dodge bonus to defense, which stacks with any other Dodge bonuses the pilot has. This bonus applies to anyone targeting the starfighter, and not just one specific target the pilot designates.

*Droid Pilot*
The droid starfighter is controlled by a droid brain, allowing it to perform multiple actions at once. The droid brain can make two normal attacks, while making two normal moves, which can include two stunts at the same round.

*Swarm Tactics*
Droid fighters are able to fly in formations with greater numbers and closer distances than ships piloted by living pilots. Up to 8 droid fighters can fit in a 500 ft square and make up a wing. Attacks are made as a fire-linked battery (battery rules for the first 4, fire-link the next four fighters in the wing) of the wing commander's attack, and all the additional fighters providing +1 Defense to the wing commander's defense. When attacking another wing of starships, the droid fighter wing gains +2 to attack rolls. When attacking a larger ship (Light or bigger) the droid fighter wing gains +2 die of damage.

*Networked Calculations*
If the droid tri-fighter is missed by an attack, any allied tri-fighter within 1000 gains a +1 to attack rolls against the ship that attacker if within 2000 ft of the attacked tri-fighter.

*Light Laser*
A lighter version of the standard laser, has slightly higher range than the standard, but lighter damage.

*Light Laser (PL6)*
Damage: 4d8
Critical: 20
Damage Type: Fire
Range Increment: 3500 ft
Rate of Fire: S, A
Minimum Ship Size: Huge
Purchase DC: 29
Restriction: Mil (+3)


*DIS-T81*
The Tri-Fighter droid DIS-T81 had taken part in the Siege of Coruscant and it, with any other Tri-fighters in its squadron (7 others), were modified with afterburners and other combat programming to allow them to fill anti-fighter role.
Make the following changes to a Tri-Fighter droid to create DIS-T81 and up to 7 others that operate in it's wing:
Add afterburners (increase speed to 5500 ft during afterburner maneuver) with 2 uses;
Add Outmaneuver;
Add Contingency Protocol;
PDC +1

*Outmaneuver*
While attacking an ultralight attack craft (fighter, interceptor, and similar subtype), and not in the defending craft's forward arc, the defender suffers -1 to its Defense and -1 to any Pilot checks to perform any maneuvers.

*Contingency Protocol*
If a ship in this wing is destroyed, the wing immediately makes an attack of opportunity against the attacker, at -4 to attack roll, but if scores a critical increase critical modifier by 1, x2 becomes x3, x3 becomes x4.


*DIS-347*
The Tri-Fighter droid DIS-347 was another droid that participated in the Siege of Coruscant during the Clone Wars to fill the role of heavy assault, armed with concussion missiles and improved long range targeting systems.
Make the following changes to a tri-fighter droid and up to 7 others for its wing:
Add afterburner (increase speed to 5500 ft during afterburner maneuver) with 2 uses;
Add Target Lock;
Add Marksmanship;
Add concussion missiles, 6 missiles total;
PDC +1

*Target Lock*
When an allied fighter successfully hits an enemy fighter with a missile within 5000 ft, DIS-347 and other tri-fighters that are, or were part of its wing gain a +2 to attack rolls to attack that same enemy fighter with a missile weapon in the same round.

*Marksmanship*
The droids have the range increment of their weapons increased by 1000 ft.


----------



## kronos182

Combat Options/Maneuvers

*Brace For Impact*
The captain of the ship can give this command using a free action that uses up one of their attack of opportunity for the round in response to an attack from an opponent or in reaction to failed pilot check to avoid a hazard such as an asteroid. The Captain performs a Knowledge (tactics) DC 10, or an Intelligence check DC 15 if doesn't have Knowledge (tactics) skill. The crew in response locks down systems and items, or prepares auto-repair systems. On a successful check, the ship gains a +2 bonus to any saves (Reflex and Fort saves) the ship and crew have to make for the rest of the round.

*Defensive Position*
The Pilot can make a Pilot check DC 15 as part of its move action to turn the craft to reduce exposure to its vital systems. The ship has a 25% chance of turning critical strikes against it into normal hits. If the ship has Fortification, this stacks to a maximum of 75% chance to turn a critical strike to a normal hit.

*Fire Interceptors!*
If the ship is equipped with a point defense system, it can be set to intercept weapons instead of fighters and missiles. When used this way, the point defense system can not destroy missiles or make attacks of opportunity against ships until set back to normal. When set to intercept, when an opponent fires a projectile or an energy weapon that is not a beam weapon (beam in name or described as firing a beam), the point defense system rolls a 1d20 and adds the ship's targeting system bonus, if the result equals or exceeds the attack roll of the attacking ship, the weapon deals no damage to the equipped ship.

*Broadside!*
The gunners fire all weapons on one side, or turrets directed to one side, attacking any and all targets in a line the width of the firing ship's length with a length of the shortest weapon range increment in that arc, Reflex save 10 + highest gunner's attack bonus -4, dealing damage equal to the weakest weapon's damage.

*Concentrate All Fire!*
The captain orders the gunners to concentrate all gunners that are able to attack a single target, making a Knowledge (tactics) DC 15, which grants a +1 bonus to attack rolls for every 5 points the captain beats the DC to a minimum of +1 for the rest of the round against that target, however the ship loses the Pilot's Dex bonus to Defense for the rest of the round.

*Skindancing*
One of the most difficult manoeuvres known, skindancing involves holding the solo craft in close proximity to the hull of a target. The craft performing the skindancing must be ultralight and the target craft at least two type categories larger, and must have started within 500 ft of each other. The pilot of the attempting craft makes a Pilot DC 30 check and flies in close proximality to the target craft and matches speed with it, with a failure having a 50% chance of ramming the target ship instead. On a success, the skindancing ship can not be targeted by attacks by the targeted ship it is skindancing, and other attacks strike the ship the skindancing ship is skindancing instead. This lasts for the round and must be attempted at the start of each of the target ship's rounds.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

Is that from the Babylon Five RPG?


----------



## kronos182

marcoasalazarm said:


> Is that from the Babylon Five RPG?



kind of inspired by it


----------



## kronos182

Some Christmas related stuff.


*Santa Claws (gauntlets)*
Good kids get presents, naughty kids get coal, and the truly evil get slain.
This pair of red with white trimmed, clawed gloves are a popular choice with those that battle under the banner of Claus. The Santa Claws must be worn in pairs, or the magical effects are nullified.

*Santa Claws*
Damage: 1d4+1
Critical: 19-20x2
Damage Type: Slashing
Size: small
Weight: 1.5 lbs ea
Purchase DC: 22 Res (+2)
Notes: Naughty or Nice, Naughty List, +1 magical weapon (+1 to attack and damage rolls)

*Naughty or Nice* - Wielder can detect the alignment of all creatures within sight as a standard action with a Concentration check DC 18.
*Naughty List* - When used to deal damage to targets with alignment of evil or has Allegiances to evil groups/creatures/gods, damage is doubled


*Warp-Wrap *
1st level arcane spell
Casting Time: 1 action
Range: 30 ft
Components: V, S, M (a scrap of wrapping paper)
Duration: Instantaneous
Choose a large or smaller sized creature can see within range. The target must make a Charisma (Will?) saving throw. On a failed save, the target disappears as it is sent to the plane of holiday cheer until the start of its next turn, at which point it reappears in the same space it occupied (or the nearest available space) wrapped in paper covered in festive designs and patterns. While banished to the plane of holiday cheer, the creature is incapacitated.
While wrapped in paper the target is Blinded and its speed is halved. The target or another creature within 5 feet of it can use an action or bonus action to remove the paper. Otherwise, the creature remains wrapped until the paper is removed. The paper is flammable and is instantly destroyed if the wrapped creature ignites or takes fire damage.


*Order of the Claus*
A saintly order made up of variants of Santa Claus, Saint Nicolas and other beings that fulfill similar roles of spreading cheer, good will, giving gifts to the good, and punishing evil.

*CENTRAL OFFICES:* unknown
*MAJOR REGIONAL OFFICES:* North Pole on Earth, A large island floating about the Plane of Good
*MAJORITY STOCKHOLDER:* Unknown
*Logo:* Stylized image of side of Santa Claus
*INFORMATION: * The Order of the Claus is made up of multiple variants of Santa Claus, St. Nicolas and other beings that spread cheer, unity and good will. They work to spread good will, cheer and unity amongst humanity and other races. They are most active around Christmas and similar holidays, delivering goods, presents, medical aid and other needed goods. Besides the variants of Santa Claus and similar beings, other creatures and sentient beings work to help these beings of good by running the operations to help in the delivering and production of goods, food, presents, etc; some work as body guards and others as ambassadors to ensure the agents of the Order can move about any location where they are needed.
Some members work only to punish evil, such as Krampus, although these members are fewer in numbers, they are the more secretive in nature, and many of these members will ignore any and all laws to deliver the punishment of their targeted evil being.

The only locations run by the Order of the Claus known to outsiders are a fortress city at the North Pole on Earth, and a huge floating island that moves about the Plane of Good, however there are many hidden and secret factories, training facilities and offices throughout the universe that are only known to some members of the Order, particularly the Santa variants. The Order has a large fleet of starships, ground and air vehicles to facilitate in the delivery of goods, and moving their members about the galaxies. The Order also has one of the largest collection of artifacts and users that can create portals to allow near instantaneous travel to virtually anywhere in the multiverse.
Non Santa variant members have access to a ready supply of general equipment, insurance, and are well paid, and access to portals that will take them to their local Order facility for their duties. Depending on their role, many members are free to pursue whatever they wish during the year, however, regardless of their role in the Order, the month of December they must dedicate strictly to the Order and perform their primary duties.


*Possible Adventure Seeds

Help the Claus*
An Order transport (space, ground, water or air) is under attack by pirates and its normal escort is destroyed and is sending out a general SOS. The Players can answer the call and fight off the pirates. As reward for saving the transport, can get a one time boost in funds (+10 PDC to next time they go shopping), a few low level magical items but no weapons or armour, free repairs to any of their equipment that was damaged in the rescue attempt.
PCs could also be tasked to escort the transport to its destination where its cargo will be distributed to Order agents (such as variants of Santas).

*Missing Santa*
The planet (or country) the Players are on/in has had their representative of the Order kidnapped and must be rescued. Rumours of a terrorist group are responsible, or a rival to the planet/country is responsible. The Players much search the site of the kidnapping (the agent's vehicle is a wreckage in the wilderness) for clues as to the culprits and where they have taken the agent of the Order. The agent must be rescued within 1 week as Christmas/similar holiday is only 8 days away.
Rewards can range from minor magical items/weapons or items of a single PL (progress level) higher than normally access to, to a new transportation vehicle with 1d3+1 powerful magical/high tech upgrades or upgrade currently method of transportation can get 1d6+1 low to mid level magical/high tech upgrades.


*Warrior Santa Claus*
Warrior Santa Claus is a potent combat variant of Santa Claus, with a heavily muscular body, bald top of head, but with long white hair and beard, thick arms and legs rippling with muscles, covered in tattoos related to various warrior icons. He has multiple scars from his many battles, and carries two large greataxes, with a red with white fur trimmed breast plate protecting his torso, red pants and black heavy boots. Warrior Santa Claus delivers gifts to war torn areas, fighting anything that gets in his way to deliver gifts, food and medical aid to the good and needy.

*Warrior Santa Claus*
Type: Celestial (outsider), lawful Good
Size: Medium
CR: 22
Hit Points: 241 (20d8 +161)
Mas: 25
Init: +2
Speed: 30 ft
Defense: 21 (+2 Dex +9 magical breast plate)
BAB/Grp: +20/+15/+10+/+5 / +27 grapple
FS/Reach: 5 ft (10 ft with axes)
Attacks: +23 melee greataxe (3d12+16 slashing) and +23 melee greataxe (3d12+13 slashing) and +18 melee greataxe (3d12+13 slashing)
Full Attack: +23 melee greataxe (3d12+16 slashing) and +23 melee greataxe (3d12+13 slashing) +18 melee greataxe (3d12+13 slashing) and +13 melee greataxe (3d12+13 slashing) and +8 melee greataxe (3d12+13 slashing)
Special Attacks: Air Slash, Ground Split
Special Qualities: Immune to cold*, weapon immunities, charm immunity, darkvision 120 ft, brave, detect life, brute, legendary resistance, magic resistance, magic weapons spell casting
Allegiances: Good, Order of the Claus
Saves: Fort +19, Reflex +14, Will +17
Reputation: +9
Abilities: Str 27, Dex 14, Con 25, Int 18, Wis 20, Cha 25
Skills: Balance +17, Climb +17, Concentration +15, Handle Animal +22, Intimidate +17, Gather Information +17, Jump +17, Knowledge Behavioral Sciences +18, Knowledge Current Events +18, Knowledge Theology and Philosophy +18, Listen +15, Navigate +18, Search +13, Sense Motive +22, Spot +19, Survival +19, Swim +17, Treat Injury +17.
Feats: Archaic Weapons Proficiency, Armour Proficiency (light), Armour Proficiency (medium), Power Attack, Two-Weapon Fighting, Cleave
Languages: All, telepathy 90 ft.
Possessions: Warrior Santa Claus's Greataxes

*Weapon Immunities*
Warrior Santa Claus is immune to nonmagical weapons that deal slashing, piercing and bludgeoning damage.

*Detect Life*
Warrior Santa Claus can magically sense the presence of living creatures up to 5 miles away. He knows the general direction they're in but not their exact location.

*Brave*
Warrior Santa Claus has +5 to all fear based effects and against being frightened.

*Brute*
Any melee weapon wielded by Warrior Santa Claus deals one extra die of its base damage (bonus damage from magical abilities are not affected), which is factored in stats. For example a sword that deals 1d8 while wielded by Warrior Santa Claus deals 2d8 damage.

*Magic Weapons*
Any weapon wielded by Warrior Santa Claus is considered magical. In terms of damage resistance, they function as +1 weapons while in Warrior Santa Claus' hands.

*Legendary Resistance*
3 times per day, if Warrior Santa Claus fails a saving throw, he can choose to succeed instead.

*Magic Resistance*
Warrior Santa Claus has SR 14, and any effects that ignore spell resistance gains +4 to his saves.

*Spell Casting*
Warrior Santa Claus is able to cast multiple spells, with Intelligence being his spellcasting ability (spell DC 20, and spells use +12 for attack rolls). Has the following arcane spells known and can only cast as many spells as slots available:
Cantrips (at will): mage hand, detect magic, ray of frost.
1st level (4 slots): magic missile, shield, feather fall.
2nd level (3 slots): enhance ability, arcane lock, protection from Arrows/Bullets.
3rd level (3 slots): dispel magic, gaseous form, slow, sleet storm.
4th level (3 slots): arcane eye, dimension door, ice storm.
5th level (3 slots): cone of cold, mind fog

*Combat*
Warrior Santa Claus prefers melee combat, but will use spells when appropriate, such as casting buff spells such as shield and enhance ability, and ranged spells to deal damage before entering melee range. Warrior Santa Claus will strike with both his greataxes once in melee, making multiple attacks each round, cutting down one target before moving to the next.

*Legendary Actions*
Warrior Santa Claus can take 3 legendary actions per round, choosing from the options below. Only one legendary action option can be used at a time and only at the end of another creature's turn. Warrior Santa Claus regains spent legendary actions at the start of his next turn.
Cantrip - Casts a cantrip.
Greataxe - Costing 2 legendary actions, can move up to double his speed and use his greataxe on one target.
Summon Reindeer - Costing 2 legendary actions, Warrior Santa Claus can summon two random reindeer from his fleet. They appear in an unoccupied space that he can see within 90 feet of him. Slain reindeer can be resummoned with all its hit points as if it never died. Use celestial template on a deer (or moose for base stats). Can summon a maximum of 8 reindeer at any time.

*Air Slash*
As a standard attack, Warrior Santa Claus can slash the air with both his axes in an X, causing a powerful rush of air to blast forth to knock foes off their feet. All within a 60 foot long, 30 foot wide at the end cone must make a Reflex save DC 25 or be knocked back 1d4x10 feet and knocked prone. If they strike a solid object before the total distance knocked back, suffer 1d4 points of bludgeoning damage for every 10 feet they were thrown. If targets successfully save, they are only knocked prone.

*Ground Split*
Warrior Santa Claus hits the ground with both axes, causing tears in the ground, creating a 10 foot wide, 20 foot deep, 30 foot long rip in the ground, requiring those in the area to make a Reflex save DC 25 or fall into the hole, suffering 2d6 points of falling damage and be trapped in the hole. Those that save are prone on the sides of the hole.

*Warrior Santa Claus Greataxes*
This pair of matching greataxes have black blades, appearing as if made of obsidian, with Elvish runes depicting concepts of good, unity and protection.

*Warrior Santa Claus Greataxe*
Damage: 2d12+8
Critical: 19-20x2
Damage Type: Slashing
Size: Large
Weight: 10 lbs
Purchase DC: 35 Unique (+5)
Notes: 10 foot reach, magical

*Warrior Santa Claus Armour*
The 'suit' Warrior Santa Claus wears is a set of magical breast plate that covers his torso, that is red in colour with white fur trim, lacks sleeves, comes with heavy red pants, also trimmed in white fur. It provides excellent protection and renders the wearer immune to all cold.

*Warrior Sanda Claus Armour (PL 4)*
Type: Medium archaic
Equipment Bonus: +9 (+5 equipment +4 magical bonus)
Nonprof. Bonus: +6
Max Dex: +3
Armour Penalty: -3
Speed (30 ft): 20 ft
Weight: 20 lbs
Purchase DC: 35
Restriction: Unique (+5)
Notes: +4 magical, wearer is immune to cold environments, cold environmental conditions, such as slipper ground due to ice, cold related conditions and all cold damage including magical cold damage.

*Spells

Ray of Frost*
Evocation (cold)
Level 0
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: 25 ft +5 ft/2 levels
Effect: Ray
Duration: Instantaneous
Saving Throw: None
Spell Resistance: Yes

A ray of freezing air and ice projects from your pointing finger. You must succeed a ranged touch attack with the ray to deal damage to a target. The ray deals 1d3 points of cold damage.

*Sleet Storm*
Conjuration (creation, cold)
Level: 3
Components: V, S, M/DF
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: 400 ft + 40 ft/level
Area: Cylinder (40 ft radius, 20 ft high)
Duration: 1 round/level
Saving Throw: None
Spell Resistance: None

Driving sleet blocks all sight (even darkvision) within it and causes the ground in the area to be icy. A creature can walk within or through the area of sleet at half normal speed with a DC 10 Balance check. Failure means it can't move in that round, while failure by 5 or more means it falls. The sleet extinguishes torches and small fires.
Arcane Materials: A pinch of dust and a few drops of water.

*Mind Fog*
Enchantment (compulsion, mind-affecting)
Level: 5
Components: V, S
Casting Time: 1 standard action
Range: 100 ft + 10 ft/level
Effect: Fog spreads in 20 ft radius, 20 ft high
Duration: 30 minutes and 2d6 rounds, see text.
Saving Throw: Will negates
Spell Resistance: Yes

Mind fog produces a bank of thin mist that weakens the mental resistance of those caught in it. Creatures in the mind fog take a -10 competence penalty on Wisdom checks and Will saves. (A creature that successfully saves against the fog is not affected and need not make further saves even if it remains in the fog.) Affected creatures take the penalty as long as they remain in the fog and for 2d6 rounds thereafter. The fog is stationary and lasts for 30 minutes (or until dispersed by wind).
A moderate wind (11+ mph) disperses the fog in four rounds; a strong wind (21+ mph) disperses the fog in 1 round. The fog is thin and does not significantly hamper vision.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

One other potential adventure seed for the Order of Claus:

** "The Night The Reindeer Died"*: The Player Characters, in the midst of investigating a villainous faction, discover that this faction is developing a plan to attack the North Pole or any other major location of the Order. While the Order is not unused to being target to these kind of schemes, this one in particular seems to be prepared to cause a greater amount of damage than usual. Maybe the faction is even hoping that it totally ruin the holidays in one whole region, as either some kind of long-term plan to ruin the Order once and for all or a kind of shotgun effect to hurt one single target among the crowd (hey, the President of the United States can believe in Santa, too).

The Player Characters have to race against the clock to stop this attack, with the possibility that the climax of the adventure will take place in the final countdown before the attack begins (and is stopped just in time) or even that during the attack as it is happening, with the Player Characters joining forces with the personnel of the Order to fend off the hostiles.


----------



## marcoasalazarm

BTW, Happy Holidays, everybody!


----------



## kronos182

*Babylon 5 Hyperspace*
Hyperspace (B5) is an alternate dimension which is used for faster-than-light travel between locations that would otherwise take longer to travel to in normal space. The entire dimension appears as a stormy environment that has a constant red hue. Transit between normal space and hyperspace occurs through the use of a "jump point'. A jump point is a large energised vortex that punches a hole between the dimensions and allows objects to pass from one side to the other. To do this requires a huge amount of energy and so most hyperspace travel is achieved via a Jumpgate, though starships that can meet the energy requirements can generate their own Jump Points with the use of on-board Jump Engines.
Jump points are strictly one way. An outgoing jump point for a ship that is about to enter hyperspace is light orange in colour, and incoming jump points for ships re-entering normal space are blue.
These vortexes release a lot of energy, and disrupt space around them, any ship or object that makes contact with the outer edge of the vortex is either instantly or severely crippled. For this reason, jump points are normally opened only in deep space, away from navigational hazards though with sufficiently accurate targeting information it is possible to open a jump point within, and safely transit into, a planetary atmosphere. Vortexes are on average 10,000 feet wide, 10,000 feet tall, and 10,000 feet long, and although are funnel shape, the space around the funnel is disrupted and can damage anything around the sides. A jumpgate can open larger vortexes when the struts are moved, but typically are positioned to open an average sized vortex.
Jumpgates are activated via a Computer Use check DC 10 with a working communications system and navigation system designed to receive hyperspace beacon signals and navigate hyperspace (PDC 20), and ship must be within 1000 ft of the jumpgate opening and moving at speed of 1000 ft as the gate activates. A vortex forms immediately and will remain open as long as the ship, or ships if part of a group, have transmitted access to the gate and enter. After the last one enters, the vortex closes. Speeds are double that of the Faster-Than-Light (FTL) Engines Table 6-6 page 102 of d20 Future.

To travel within Hyperspace, pilot, or navigator makes a Navigate check based on table below, with DCs ranging from 5 to 20, as appropriate for the type of jump route being travelled though only one check is needed for the entire journey, unless a course change is made. Ships choosing to avoid the designated jump routes will experience unpredictable travel times and must make a check with DCs of 25 to 30, or higher, every day or part of, they remain in hyperspace. If a ship wishes to hold station (remain stationary) can be difficult. Combat in Hyperspace is even more risky due to how easy it can be to lose a lock on a beacon, requiring a check every round of combat.
Every Navigation check failed will result in the craft losing its lock on a beacon, sending it spiraling out of control. If another ship within 5000 ft maintains a lock on a beacon, the Navigate check can be made in subsequent rounds.


Manoeuvre/Jump RouteNavigate DCTime RequiredMajor Jump Route512 hours to 3 daysMinor Jump Route153 to 7 daysDangerous Jump Route205 to 10 daysHolding Station20-Combat25-Travel Outside Jump Routes25-30Variable


Ships equipped with a jump point generator, must be at least Colossal in size and of Light type. Creating a jump point is a full round action that requires a Navigate and Pilot check DC 10 each to create a stable jump point that will appear 2000 feet away from the ship in the direction the navigator designates. The ship can hold a jump point open for 1 minute allowing any friendly ship it designates to fly through, or until the generating ship flies through the vortex, then it closes. Creating a vortex uses a lot of energy, meaning any ship of mediumweight or smaller that is generating the jump point vortex can't fire energy weapons or use any defensive systems that use a lot of energy (point defense system that uses energy weapons, shields, etc) for the duration the vortex is open and 1d4 rounds afterwards. A ship can not create another jump point for 1 minute (10 rounds), not without causing engine shut down, unless it has a massive energy generator with ample supply of power or highly advanced.
Any ship that is within the space that a vortex opens can attempt a Reflex save DC 30 for half damage, but if they are within 500 ft of the center, or have a maximum speed less than 3500 ft, the Reflex DC is 40, a failed save the ship suffers 40d20 points of nonspecific energy that bypasses all DR and energy resistance per 100 feet length of the ship and for every 500 ft from the outer edge of the vortex the ship is. For example, a 100 ft long ship that is 1000 ft from the outer edge of the vortex when it forms and fails its Reflex save, suffers 120d20 points of damage (40d20 for 100 ft of ship length, plus 80d20 for being 1000 ft from the edge).

Note while in hyperspace, ships can move about as if in normal space, even remain in one spot, however that requires the engines to keep the ship in one spot. If the ship loses power or the engines are disable, a ship can float and become lost. Combat in hyperspace is possible, 
but dangerous. Targeting systems are half as effective (half bonus rounding down), weapon ranges are reduced by half, but energy weapons deal double damage, and area effects are also doubled with +2 to Reflex saves. Most won't risk combat in hyperspace as it is very easy to become lost if ships stray too far from a beacon, or engines or navigation system becomes damaged and inoperable for even a short period of time.


*Centauri*

Once known as the Lion of the Galaxy, the Centauri Republic has suffered several setbacks in recent history and now is a fraction of its original size.
Physical Description: Centauri look very similar to humans, with the only outward physical differences are Male Centauri  have six short but manipulative tentacles around their abdomens, but are always kept out of sight. Centauri males are noted for their crowns of hair which are grown in accordance to their rank and position each individual holds in society, with the higher their status, the larger his crown of hair. Female Centauri traditionally shave their heads, ostensibly to demonstrate they rise above political differences.

*Personality*: The life of most Centauri is one of duty - to themselves, their noble houses and the Republic, usually in that order. They delight in scheming and politicking, and Centauri society provides rich opportunities for both. Names, ranks and titles are everything to a Centauri and most belong to one of the great noble houses that have existed since the dawn of the Republic. Those without such standing are often sold as slaves among the nobles though a few find their way to the stars. Tradition features greatly in the life of a Centauri, and they will observe all religious or political forms and functions with reverence, believing that their sense of history is what gives the Republic its great strength.

*Relations:* The Centauri are a gregarious people, and usually take some delight in meeting any new alien race, particularly if they are believed to have art, literature or artefacts of interest. Relations with other races, however, are often marred by simple Centauri greed. The Centauri's racial trait of attempting to secure the very best position possible for themselves, their house or the Republic as a whole often overcomes any good intentions and many races find them exasperating to negotiate with. The Centauri nurse a deep hatred for the Narns, a race they enslaved and fought with over one hundred years ago.
In Coreline, the Centauri have found a great many new races and opportunities to better themselves and the Republic. However they are finding the many different human factions, and offshoots (mutants, Co-ordinators, super powered, etc) to be of particular interest. They respect humans due to the Earth/Minbari war, however some treat many of the different Human groups the same, at least until proven otherwise.

*Racial Traits:*
*Ability Modifiers:* -2 Wisdom, +2 Charisma. As a race, Centauri tend to be self-destructive and rash, but are skilled at politicking and influencing others.
*Medium:* As Medium creatures, Centauri have no special bonuses or penalties due to their size.
*Speed:* Centauri base land speed is 30 feet.
*Racial Skills: *Generations of complex politicking and court intrigue have left their mark on all Centauri. At 1st level, a Centauri may choose any of the two following skills which will always be considered class skills: Bluff, Diplomacy, Intimidate, Knowledge (Civics and Current Events) in relation to anything Centauri, or Sense Motive
Centauri gain +2 racial bonus to all Bluff and Diplomacy checks as they are raised to play the political games of their families.
*Centauri Excess:* Centauri are noted for their personal excesses, especially of food, drink and entertainment. This has given them a greater resistance against over-consumption, and sickness. All Centauri gain a +1 racial bonus to all Fortitude checks made to resist poison, disease and exhaustion.
*ECL:* +0
 
*Feats
Prehensile Tentacles (Centauri)*
A few male Centauri take the time and patience to learn how to grasp small objects with their tentacle-like appendages. This takes a great deal of practice to be of any practical use beyond sexual activity but some Centauri find great value in having additional manipulative organs.
Prerequisite: Male Centauri
Benefit: By loosening, or wearing loose clothing, you can extend two primary tentacles from your torso, up to a range of 5 feet. They can be used to grip or stick to small objects of 1 lb or less in weight in order to pick them up. Fine manipulation of the object (such as pulling the trigger of a small weapon) is not possible, but you can, for example, flick switches or pull objects closer to you.

*Equipment*

*Coutari*
A short blade of Centauri design, with a leaf shaped blade similar to some ancient Roman swords, primarily used in the ritualised duelling art of the Morago. Its use is restricted to nobles of the great houses and Palace Guards but while it is regarded as a symbol of the Republic's glorious past, it functions superbly as a melee combat in battle. Masterwork versions can be centuries old and fashioned by the greatest weaponsmiths of the Centauri Republic.

*Coutari (PL 4-5 Exotic Weapon Proficiency)*
Damage: 1d6
Critical: 19-20/x2
Damage Type: slashing
Size: medium
Weight: 4 lbs
Purchase DC: 21
Notes: Centauri treat the Coutari as an Archaic Weapon. Any Centauri carrying a coutari gains +1 to Reputation and Charisma checks when dealing with another Centauri.


----------

